# Which balenciaga bag are you wearing today? (2)



## Livia1

CONTINUING FROM THIS PREVIOUS THREAD:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/which-bag-you-wearing-today-borrowed-rm-forum-432656.html




Will be taking my Black RH City and
Sapphire Money Wallet
Pourpre Pencil
Ruby CP
Cyclade Mini Mini


----------



## purses & pugs

Outremer RH Velo today as well
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Ruby RH CP
Officier mm
Black moto jacket


----------



## bluecat_00

Galet RH City
Raisin GCH pencil


----------



## mere girl

just taking my anthra RH City out!


----------



## MyHjourney

played cheat and took my agnes b bag out. (bag was too heavy!)
brought my amethyst CP and sorbet triple tour GSH out though


----------



## lovelygarments

07 VF City
07 Juane Wallet
07 Juane Make-up
09 Papeete Click


----------



## thedseer

gave my fbf a break yesterday and switched into my canard velo : )


----------



## maxxout

Livia1 said:


>



I was just saying that to throw her off our love trail.  Although "she" is quite appealing and feeds my addiction to power-------- as you can see by the kind of dog I own.*


*  (see avatar)


----------



## maxxout

2005 Grey Work
black cp
saddle cp


----------



## Karenada

forgot to post yesterday but took my one and only bal black ggh city


----------



## 2shai_

Seigle RGGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## purses & pugs

maxxout said:


> I was just saying that to throw her off our love trail.  Although "she" is quite appealing and feeds my addiction to power-------- as you can see by the kind of dog I own.*
> 
> 
> *  (see avatar)



So sneaky maxxout, trying to please them both


----------



## Livia1

maxxout said:


> I was just saying that to throw her off our love trail.  Although "she" is quite appealing and feeds my addiction to power-------- as you can see by the kind of dog I own.*
> 
> 
> *  (see avatar)




Yeah, I'm not sure I'm buying that


----------



## Hypnosis

Carry on...I've had a long day and won't be back out til 7-8 hours from now


----------



## molee808

black maxi twiggy
black mini pocket
saddle mm cp
raisin mm cp


----------



## grietje

I am wearing a really old Coach Hampton Tote. I used it this weekend as a "beater bag" and realized how handy it is.


----------



## pilatesworks

Plomb GSH WE
04 Black MU
06 Black Porte Monnaie
05 RT CP


----------



## capbaggirl

Canard RGGH PT
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise Mini mini


----------



## maxxout

Livia1 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure I'm buying that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:


----------



## Pure-LA

Black RH Town
Pourpre Mini Mini


----------



## Crazyinlv

Papeete RH City
Sang GSH CP
09 Black RH CP


----------



## tsuarsawan

09 Black GSH City & Galet GSH Money wallet


----------



## viewwing

Outremer GSH First.
Ciel CGH Pencil
Bubblegum mini mini


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

black rh day


----------



## purses & pugs

Black RH City
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Ruby RH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## 336

Black RH City


----------



## Hypnosis

STOP!  Carrying my 2009 Tempete SGH PT


----------



## purses & pugs

^great choice! My Tempete SGH City is one of my all time favorites...love, love, love this combo


----------



## Livia1

Anthra First
Sapphire Money Wallet
Ruby CP
Cyclade Mini Mini


----------



## ieweuyhs

Firstly, wow! New thread! 

Secondly, *maxxout* and *Livia1*, I think our menage et trois is getting complicated by our dear flirtatious *maxxout * aka Casanova (or should it be Casanovina?). 

Thirdly, *Hypnosis*, we're colour twins!!! Too bad no one carried a Tempete to earn the 4x multiplier.


----------



## Hypnosis

^^^  I am always surprised by my love for Tempete whenever I take it out. Hope everyone's having a fab day!


----------



## bluecat_00

I'm accompanying DD1 on a school museum trip - BR GSH day and raisin GCH pencil are with me.


----------



## ieweuyhs

*DAY 15
*106 points
Livia1

96 points
purse&pugs

88 points
molee808

68 points
maxxout

63 points
tsuarsawan

40 points
2_shai

36 points
bluecat_00

29 points
lovelygarments

28 points
moilesmots

26 points
beauxgoris

25 points
pilatesworks

23 points
Crazyinlv
mere girl

22 points
english_girl_900

18 points
capbaggirl
Susan Lee

16 points
SkyBlueDay
Tooomz

15 points
336

12 points
BAL_Fanatic
drati
French75
margaritas

8 points
amjac2wm

7 points
tatertot

6 points
CeeJay
HermesvsChanel

5 points
viewwing

4 points
pbdb
Pure-LA
redturtle

3 points
BagsR4Me
daisyrockyrosie
Fashion1
justpeachy4397
juzluvpink
Kitty2sweet
mayen120
ririan
Star*Kitten
tatertot
thedseer
toca love
zinacef

1 point
grietje
lujoso

*Livia1* has surpassed the 100 mark , with *purses&pugs* trailing by a mere 10 points, and *molee808*, 16 points. 

Just realised I didn't post today&#8230; :shame:

Tempete RH Work again today to match the dreadful haze&#8230;

V
V
V
START


----------



## lovelygarments

Again, same as yesterday:

07 VF RH City
07 Juane Wallet
07 Juane Make-up
09 Papeete Click


----------



## crazyjenni

black ggh pt!!!


----------



## maxxout

2005 Grey Work
2004 Grey Purse


----------



## viewwing

RH City
bubblegum mini mini
Ruby ggh coin


----------



## Susan Lee

Canard RGGH Work, but putting her away tonight to give Outremer a spin (or maybe Marine?)


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday & Galet GSH Money wallet


----------



## purses & pugs

Tomato RH City
Officier mm
Tempete mm
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Ruby RH CP
Black GSH TT


----------



## 2shai_

Black GGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## bluecat_00

BR GSH day with raisin GCH pencil


----------



## Livia1

Will be taking my Black RH city
Sapphire Money Wallet
Pourpre Pencil
Ruby CP
Cyclade Mini Mini


----------



## capbaggirl

Rasin GSH City
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Pocket
Papeete CP


----------



## thedseer

canard velo


----------



## ieweuyhs

I used my Ruby Courier yesterday...


V
V
V
CONTINUE...


----------



## Hypnosis

I carried my 2009 Anthracite Courier today 

...STOP...


----------



## Hypnosis

I carried my 2009 Anthracite Courier today 

...STOP...


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^ You guys are fast! 
07 Black GSH PT


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City today&#8230;

V
V
V
START


----------



## meganka

Finally wearing Bal again on a sunny day in Sydney.

07 Plomb SGH Work
06 Ink CP
08 Amethyst Covered CP
09 Tempete Money


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day & Galet GSH Money walet


----------



## beauxgoris

* grenat work

* stardust wallet

* ruby coin

* lilac coin

* black boobie

* black keyring

* black cherry mini mini coin


----------



## 2shai_

Toting my new bag for a short trip to the store.

Galet GGH PT 
Galet GGH Money


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Tempete GSH City, Argent RH Money Wallet, and Praline RH CP


----------



## purses & pugs

Papeete SGH City
Officier mm
Tempete mm
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tomate SGH TT
Canard moto jacket


----------



## Livia1

beauxgoris said:


> * grenat work
> 
> * stardust wallet
> 
> * ruby coin
> 
> * lilac coin
> 
> * black boobie
> 
> * black keyring
> 
> * black cherry mini mini coin




Uh, Grenat - Ruby - Lilac - Black Cherry, yum!




Carrying my Anthra RGGH City today
Sapphire Money Wallet
Pourpre Pencil
Ruby CP
Cyclade Mini Mini


----------



## bluecat_00

Black mulberry bayswater for my last trip to the office for 4.5 weeks yay. Have raisin GCH pencil too


----------



## fourteentails

Pivoine Velo and Sorbet Pencil Case ... pink scarf too


----------



## molee808

*10 black maxi twiggy*
10 black rggh mini pocket
08 saddle mm cp
09 raisin mm cp
bronze baby bal charm


----------



## capbaggirl

Canard RGGH PT
Like *molee808* - I too have my Blk RGGH mini pocket
Blk MU
Framboise mini mini


----------



## ieweuyhs

*DAY 16
*113 points
Livia1

104 points
purse&pugs

88 points
molee808

73 points
maxxout

67 points
tsuarsawan

44 points
2_shai

40 points
bluecat_00

35 points
lovelygarments

28 points
moilesmots

26 points
beauxgoris

25 points
pilatesworks

24 points
capbaggirl

23 points
Crazyinlv
mere girl

22 points
english_girl_900

21 points 
Susan Lee

16 points
SkyBlueDay
Tooomz

15 points
336

12 points
BAL_Fanatic
drati
French75
margaritas

10 points
viewwing

8 points
amjac2wm

7 points
tatertot

6 points
CeeJay
HermesvsChanel
thedseer

4 points
pbdb
Pure-LA
redturtle

3 points
BagsR4Me
crazyjenni
daisyrockyrosie
Fashion1
justpeachy4397
juzluvpink
Kitty2sweet
mayen120
ririan
Star*Kitten
tatertot
toca love
zinacef

1 point
grietje
lujoso


----------



## Livia1

Will be taking my Galet GSH Envelope Clutch with me out to dinner later including Ruby CP and Cyclade Mini Mini. 
Too bad it doesn't count, she's so beautiful she really deserves a point


----------



## margaritas

Black RGGH City yesterday and today!


----------



## cocoandjen

black pt sgh.  waiting for my givenchy nightingale to be confirmed authentic and then i'll bring her out!


----------



## imlvholic

07 Jaune SGH City.


----------



## 2shai_

Galet GGH Part Time 
Galet GGH Money


----------



## viewwing

Outremer First SGH
Ciel Pencil CGH 
Charbon RH CP


----------



## bluecat_00

Galet RH city, raisin GCH pencil


----------



## roey

Pourpe SGH City this week!


----------



## MyHjourney

raisin GSH city
amethyst GSH CP


----------



## Hypnosis

STOP! 

Off to run errands with my 2009 Mandarin SGH PT  The weekend's started here, hope you all have a great one!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey there, *Hypnosis*. 

Cypres RH Velo today 

V
V
V
START


----------



## purses & pugs

Sapphire rh city
Ruby rh cp
Officier mm 
Tempete mm


----------



## Pinkalicious

09 black rh city


----------



## BagsR4Me

*2009 Chataigne GGH PT*
        +
*Black RH Pencil*
*Sang Click*
*Sanguine RH CP*


----------



## english_girl_900

Ran some quick errands today with my 08 EB CP (I really need more Bal accessories - they're remarkably useful).


----------



## molee808

capbaggirl said:


> Canard RGGH PT
> Like *molee808* - I too have my Blk RGGH mini pocket
> Blk MU
> Framboise mini mini



just want to say hi to my mini pocket twin 

today I have... (again)
*10 black maxi twiggy*
10 black rggh mini pocket
08 saddle mm cp
09 raisin mm cp
bronze baby bal charm


----------



## Livia1

Wow, can't belive I made it today ...

Anthra RGGH City
Sapphire Money Wallet
Pourpre Pencil
Ruby CP
Cyclade Mini Mini


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyst Courier & Galet GSH Mobey wallet.


----------



## 2shai_

Seigle RGGH Day
Galet GGH Money


----------



## bluecat_00

Cyclade RH twiggy and raisin GCH pencil


----------



## ieweuyhs

2009 Lilac RH City 


V
V
V
Continue...


----------



## xoxomint

Galet SGH day


----------



## beauxgoris

* Grenat Work - I'm loving this bag now that fall is here

* stardust wallet

* lilac coin purse

* marine coin purse

* framboise coin purse

* noir key ring

* black cherry mini mini coin purse


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day & Galet GSH money wallet


----------



## bluecat_00

Cyclade twiggy with raisin pencil


----------



## Hypnosis

STOP! 

Out with Bleu Roi RGGH Work


----------



## ieweuyhs

*DAY 18
*132 points
Livia1

125 points
purse&pugs

102 points
molee808

73 points
maxxout

79 points
tsuarsawan

56 points
2_shai

54 points
bluecat_00

44 points
beauxgoris

35 points
lovelygarments

32 points
moilesmots

30 points
capbaggirl

25 points
pilatesworks

24 points
english_girl_900

23 points
Crazyinlv
mere girl

21 points 
Susan Lee

17 points
BAL_Fanatic

16 points
SkyBlueDay
Tooomz

15 points
336
margaritas
viewwing

12 points
drati
French75

9 points
BagsR4Me

8 points
amjac2wm

7 points
tatertot

6 points
CeeJay
cocoandjen
HermesvsChanel
meganka
Pinkalicious
thedseer

4 points
fourteentails
pbdb
Pure-LA
redturtle

3 points
BagsR4Me
crazyjenni
daisyrockyrosie
Fashion1
imlvholic
justpeachy4397
juzluvpink
Kitty2sweet
mayen120
roey
ririan
Star*Kitten
tatertot
toca love
xoxomint
zinacef

1 point
grietje
lujoso


----------



## maxxout

I've been in LA this weekend carrying my 04 Grey purse and riding on a motorcycle.  It is the best way to get around the traffic. As it turns out, these really are good motorcycle bags.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^sounds like fun Maxxout!!

Carrying Anthra rggh city today


----------



## ieweuyhs

Olive GSH PT today

V
V
V
START


----------



## MyHjourney

agnes b bag 
amethyst CP and sorbet triple tour!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Midday & Galet GSH money wallet.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Castagna RH City


----------



## tsuarsawan

tsuarsawan said:


> Marine GSH Midday & Galet GSH money wallet.


 

ooops so sorry *ches/Hypnosis*
I meant to type Officier GSH Midday & Galet GSH money wallet.


----------



## Livia1

Anthra RGGH City
Sapphire Money Wallet
Pourpre Pencil
Ruby CP
Cyclde Mini Mini


----------



## purses & pugs

Black GGH City
LE mini First charm/CP
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Black bal sunnies
Canard moto jacket


----------



## mere girl

anthra RH City .....and I have got a little 'sort of' accessory on its way!


----------



## 2shai_

Galet GGH Part time
Black GGH Money


----------



## dolledup

pourpre sgh pt
i'm in loveeeeeeee


----------



## Hypnosis

I didn't go out today so CONTINUE on....


----------



## beauxgoris

* grenat work

* bright blue click (forgot color name)

* marine coin purse

* ruby coin purse

* stardust wallet


----------



## ieweuyhs

Vert Foret GSH Day today...



V
V
V
Continue


----------



## wonderwoman9

raisin gsh pt!


----------



## maxxout

05 grey work
04 black mu
09 black cp
08 saddle cp


----------



## pixiejenna

09 raisin SGH city
09 maldives SGH CP


----------



## xichic

griege city with covered HW


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Tempete GSH City, Argent RH Money Wallet, and Argent Makeup


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day & Galet GSH Money wallet.


----------



## Hypnosis

Okay...STOP! 

Heading to work with 2009 LE Lilac RH City with Papeete CP & Lime Green bag charm. 

Here's a random photo of my collection. All those pretty colors make me feel happy.  








Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Livia1

Anthra RGGH City
Sapphire Money Wallet
Pourpre Pencil
Ruby CP
Cyclade Mini Mini


----------



## Rubyredtea

Pourpre SGH PT


----------



## purses & pugs

What a lovely and colorful pic *Hypnosis*!

Black GGH City
Black sunnies
Vert Thyme GGh CP
Ruby RH CP
Tempete mm


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheating with my Chanel Black Reissue Camera Case&#8230;


V
V
V
START


----------



## maxxout

^^^ hi there girliepie

Once again......

05 grey work
04 black mu
09 black cp
08 saddle cp


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey there, pumpkin. Haven't seen you around for a while.


----------



## 2shai_

Seigle RGGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## Susan Lee

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## baglover1973

09 black club


----------



## MAGJES

Framboise SGH Work


----------



## ririan

Sorbet Drum .... soooo cute!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

^^^ Nice, ri!

Bouton D'or GSH Day
Bouton D'or MU


----------



## tsuarsawan

Once again, Vert Thyme GGH Day & Galet GSH Money wallet


----------



## purplewithenvy

Cheating today  Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Electric Blue!


----------



## gabeautiful

Giant City SGH in Bubblegum Pink


----------



## meganka

Yesterday - 09 Raisin pencil 

Today:
06 Ink Box
09 Tempete Money
06 Ink CP


----------



## capbaggirl

Poupre GSH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Papette CP


----------



## purses & pugs

06 Rouille City
Officier mm
Tempete mm
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Black sunnies
Balck GSH TT bracelet


----------



## Cherrypinky

RGGH Anthra City


----------



## mere girl

anthra RH City .....and I have an accessory ..an 05 dolma planet/boobie/spaceship bonkers thingy!


----------



## english_girl_900

^^^Lol, love your description of the boobie.

Haven't been in this weekend - been away in Edinburgh (love that city!) for a concert and had no internet access. Didn't take any Bal bags with me, but my 08 EB CP came along for the ride on Sunday, Monday and yesterday.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

galet gsh work


----------



## pbdb

Sang RGGH City with Money wallet GSH


----------



## MyHjourney

raisin GSH city . amethyst GSH CP and sorbet GSH TT


----------



## janice

Bronze first.


----------



## maxxout

again

05 grey work
04 black mu
09 black cp
08 saddle cp


----------



## xoxomint

Noix GGH Work


----------



## Hypnosis

STOP!  2010 Bleu Roi Velo today.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey there again, *Hypnosis*!

Still cheating with my Chanel today. Too tired to change bags. 



V
V
V
START


----------



## oreo713

'03 Black parachute


----------



## 2shai_

Seigle RGGH Day again
Black GGH Money


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day & Galet GSH Money wallet


----------



## MAGJES

Framboise SGH Work again and love it!!


----------



## Hypnosis

Hi Ches  How are you? I'm not heading out for a while yet...Can't believe October is nearly over! Only a few more days to see our winner


----------



## purses & pugs

Moutarde RH City
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Black sunnies
Tomate SGH TT bracelet
Black moto jacket


----------



## LadyBo

BR day for the 4th day on the trot with raisin pencil


----------



## juzluvpink

Noix SGH City
Pommier MU

Was using my Lilac First during the start of the week


----------



## Hermancat

Galet GGH Pom
Magenta money wallet
Magenta GSH CP


----------



## mere girl

castagna RH City


----------



## xichic

BV orange hobo


----------



## pilatesworks

It has cooled off here, so I am wearing my 07 Vert Fonce GSH Work ( Black PHW MU and Black Porte Monnaie)
And finally I can wear my Bal Khaki Moto jacket, too ! 
SO excited it is not 90 degrees today.


----------



## BAL queen

Nacre Velo!!!.. i LOVE IT! =]


----------



## Allisonfaye

Ink City.


----------



## crazyjenni

raisin rh city


----------



## Lasmico

2007 black ghh city


----------



## maxxout

pilatesworks said:


> It has cooled off here, so I am wearing my 07 Vert Fonce GSH Work ( Black PHW MU and Black Porte Monnaie)
> And finally I can wear my Bal Khaki Moto jacket, too !
> SO excited it is not 90 degrees today.




Would love to see all that goodness.  Love the cool weather too.  Going to check the 'wearing your bals' thread.


----------



## maxxout

05 Chocolate City
04 black mu
09 black cp
08 saddle cp


----------



## purses & pugs

Pourpre GGH Pom
Mandarin MU
Officier mm
Tempete mm
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Ruby RH CP
Black sunnies
Black GSH TT bracelet


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyst Courier & Galet GSH Money wallet.


----------



## veebreeze

My new to me 07 Black GGH City


----------



## mere girl

'10 castagna RH City


----------



## Hypnosis

STOP! Heading out with 2009 Framboise Courier


----------



## Hermancat

Same today again -  

Galet GGH Pom (I love the Pom and PT!)
Magenta money wallet
Magenta GSH CP


----------



## French75

2004 marron city !! awesome


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tempete RH Work today (almost the end of the day, another 55 minutes to midnight)



V
V
V

START


----------



## maxxout

^^^
you stay up late darling
what are you doing?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Hey pumpkin! (Halloween mood)

I don't sleep early as a rule&#8230; Generally sleep around 12 - 1 am. Plus it's Friday night! Just got home not too long ago, so checking my emails, tPFing, and also packing my bag for tomorrow.


----------



## maxxout

^^^
 It's the nicest endearment I have received this spooky season. But mostly, I love being a part of the squash family.

My favorite quote (today) from Larry David:  "I detest Halloween"


----------



## ieweuyhs

Never knew pumpkins are in the squash family.

I've been reading too many slides under the fluorescence microscope. So one of the stains I used was orange to stain the cell membrane. Hence, when I look at my cells under the microscope, they all just looked like Jack O Lantern pumpkins sneering at me. Let me go dig up a pic.

EDIT: Can't find the Jack O Lantern one (but I've got literally HUNDREDS of these pics, so it's hard to find too). But here's one with "ghosts".


----------



## maxxout

Going over to the chat thread.


----------



## molee808

cool pic ches!

today for me...
10 black maxi twiggy
10 black rggh mini pocket
09 raisin mm cp
08 saddle mm cp


----------



## maxxout

same as yesterday

05 Chocolate City
04 black mu
09 black cp
08 saddle cp


----------



## MAGJES

'05 Navy City


----------



## beauxgoris

* Olive fb hobo besace

* stardust wallet

* marine coin

* framboise coin

* noir keychain

* noir mini mini coin purse


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyest Courier & Galet GSH money wallet


----------



## vlore

*Pivoine RGGH City*


----------



## Jira

05 Black Day with 04 Red MU


----------



## NYCavalier

08 EB GSH Work


----------



## mrs moulds

2005 Grey Work...}


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sang RH City


Thank you, *molee*.

V
V
V
Continue...


----------



## ieweuyhs

*DAY 21*
162 points
purse&pugs

139 points
Livia1

103 points
tsuarsawan

102 points
molee808

95 points
maxxout

68 points
2_shai

54 points
bluecat_00

51 points
beauxgoris

40 points
moilesmots

39 points
mere girl

35 points
capbaggirl
lovelygarments

31 points
pilatesworks

25 points
english_girl_900

28 points
BAL_Fanatic

24 points 
Susan Lee

23 points
Crazyinlv

20 points
SkyBlueDay

16 points
Tooomz

15 points
336
margaritas
viewwing

12 points
drati
French75

11 points
meganka

9 points
BagsR4Me

8 points
amjac2wm
pbdb

7 points
juzluvpink
tatertot

6 points
CeeJay
cocoandjen
crazyjenni
dolledup
HermesvsChanel
MAGJES
Pinkalicious
ririan
thedseer
wonderwoman9
xoxomint

5 points
Hermancat

4 points
fourteentails
LadyBo
Pure-LA
redturtle
xichic

3 points
Allisonfaye
BagsR4Me
baglover1973
BAL queen
Cherrypinky
CHLOEGLAMOUR
daisyrockyrosie
Fashion1
gabeautiful
imlvholic
janice
justpeachy4397
Kitty2sweet
Lasmico
mayen120
oreo713
pixiejenna
roey
Star*Kitten
tatertot
toca love
veebreeze
zinacef

1 point
grietje
lujoso
purplewithenvy

*purses&pugs* has overtaken *Livia1* to be our queen. Barring a miracle, where Livia1 manages to score &#8805;30 points by tomorrow (perhaps you should stuff all your Bals into a bag and go for a walk around the neighbourhood - I remember you have a RH City, so that's a 2x multiplier ), or if someone else breaks a record (by doing what I suggested to *Livia1* ) looks like *purses&pugs* shall be our October  

*molee808* has temporarily been edged out by *tsuarsawan* by a single point.

But wait... I think I said something about bonus scores for those who changed their bags most frequently, though I suspect *p&p* shall take that crown too. Off to dig up my post about the rules...

BTW, *Hypnosis*, will you be my November co-judge too?


----------



## tsuarsawan

still the same... 
Amethyest Courier & Galet GSH money wallet


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Black GSH PT, 04 PHW MU, 06 Black Porte Monnaie, 08 Black Moto.....it is COOL here at last!


----------



## mere girl

castagna RH City


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> *DAY 21*
> *purses&pugs* has overtaken *Livia1* to be our queen. Barring a miracle, where Livia1 manages to score &#8805;30 points by tomorrow (perhaps you should stuff all your Bals into a bag and go for a walk around the neighbourhood - I remember you have a RH City, so that's a 2x multiplier ), or if someone else breaks a record (by doing what I suggested to *Livia1* ) looks like *purses&pugs* shall be our October
> 
> *molee808* has temporarily been edged out by *tsuarsawan* by a single point.
> 
> But wait... I think I said something about bonus scores for those who changed their bags most frequently, though I suspect *p&p* shall take that crown too. Off to dig up my post about the rules...
> 
> BTW, *Hypnosis*, will you be my November co-judge too?



Ooooh, I'm at no. 1 now I will certainly do my best to win this! And those bonus scores sounds great, I usually wear different bags every day


Today I went shopping with:

2010 black GGH City
Sang GSH Lady wallet (my brand new one)
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Ruby RH CP
Tomate GSH TT bracelet
Canard moto jacket


----------



## maxxout

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
yee gawds girl......you _are_ the champ

05 Chocolate City
04 black mu
09 black cp
08 saddle cp 

Switching it up for dinner out.

Oh, I just remembered.......I don't have any giant hardware Bags.  Hummmm.  I need something sparkly. Well, for now:

2004 Grey Purse   ( it does have pewter hardware at least)

What should I get girls?


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^an 07 GSH, IMHO ! 
I am partial to Black, Plomb, or Tomato......
Envelope clutches are VERY cool, just packed up my Tomato GSH Envelope and put on my Anthra GSH Triple Tour bracelet for the High School's production of West Side Story!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
You came to my rescue
gsh tomato could be swell or plomb might be more versatile
you are going to look very spiffy tonight and I always love a decent west side story...great music

Have fun darlin


----------



## Susan Lee

RGGH anthra city!!!

*Maxxout*-SGH anything from 07 would be splendid, and I highly recommend 08 marine with SGH too!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon GGH PT


----------



## vlore

*Pivoine RGGH City*
*BDR flats*


----------



## 2shai_

Anthra RGGH City
Black GGH Money
Galet GSH CP


----------



## French75

2004 Pumpkin city


----------



## purses & pugs

Vert Fonce RH City
Sang GSH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Ruby RH CP
Officier mm
Tempete mm


----------



## dlynn

Nacre City GSH


----------



## Hermancat

One more day - still carrying:    Galet GGH Pom (Love!)


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 black city

* electric blue makeup

* ruby coin

* stardust wallet

* marine coin

* 05 black boobie


----------



## pilatesworks

beauxgoris said:


> * 2005 black city
> 
> * electric blue makeup
> 
> * ruby coin
> 
> * stardust wallet
> 
> * marine coin
> 
> * 05 black boobie



^^^^ I am a copycat, am getting dressed for a Hallowe'en party and had no idea what bag to bring!
So I am inspired by beaux today    : 


05 Black City
08 Ruby MU
05 RT CP
05 Black Boobie
08 Black Porte Monnaie

**sigh**, no Bal wallet tho!


( I have on a very unoriginal but EASY costume......I am going as the 'Iron Chef' :  white apron, Chef's hat borrowed from a REAL Chef, and my Iron doorstopper, hahahaha ......a dash of flour on my cheek and I am good to go !! )


HAPPY HALLOWEEN everybody!


----------



## pilatesworks

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> You came to my rescue
> gsh tomato could be swell or plomb might be more versatile
> you are going to look very spiffy tonight and I always love a decent west side story...great music
> 
> Have fun darlin



Plomb would definitely be more versatile, I LOVE Plomb.
But for a pop of color Tomato would be perfect! Tomato is a great Red, no orange at all.
I posted some pics of the Envelope for you on the Bal Photo thread. 
If you have never looked into an Envelope and you would used a clutch, I highly recommend it! 
It is even cooler IRL than in photos, the design is genius because there are SO many hidden compartments, and it is really roomy! 
Or you could always start small and get a GH CP! 


Sorry to digress, y'all.....:back2topic:


----------



## go_dragons

My new to me HG 02 flat brass hobo.  Delicious!


----------



## Crazyinlv

Raisin RH Twiggy my love


----------



## Susan Lee

Cyclade RGGH City


----------



## 2shai_

Black GGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## juzluvpink

Pourpre RH City
Pommier MU


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier Midday GSH & Galet GSH Money wallet.


----------



## LadyBo

Galet RH city (newly conditioned) with raisin pencil


----------



## purses & pugs

Vert Fonce RH City 
Sang GSH Lady wallet
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## j0yc3

craquele noir city


----------



## Hermancat

Mogano RH Part Time
Magenta Money Wallet
Magenta GSH CP


----------



## Hermancat

purses & pugs said:


> Pourpre GGH Pom
> Mandarin MU
> Officier mm
> Tempete mm
> Vert Thyme GGH CP
> Ruby RH CP
> Black sunnies
> Black GSH TT bracelet


P&P - Love the Pom on you!  Checked out your blog and the pictures of you and your Pom are fantastic!  
Great outfits and combos!


----------



## mere girl

castagna City Rh - _need_ some accessories!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ruby RH Courier 

V
V
V
Continue


----------



## NYCavalier

Ciel GSH City!


----------



## capbaggirl

Papeete GSH PT
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Grenat RH Work
Bouton D'or MU


----------



## baglover1973

09 black club again


----------



## 2shai_

Galet GGH PT
Black GGH Money
Galet GSH CP


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyst Courier & Galet GSH Money wallet.


----------



## Cherrypinky

LE GGH limegreen City


----------



## purses & pugs

08 Black moto jacket
10 Sahara GSH City
Sang GSH Lady wallet
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## purses & pugs

Hermancat said:


> P&P - Love the Pom on you!  Checked out your blog and the pictures of you and your Pom are fantastic!
> Great outfits and combos!



Oh thank you very much I'm glad you liked my blog too!


----------



## LadyBo

No special bag for me but taking my raisin pencil


----------



## maxxout

RT is such a great Fall color.  
2005 Rogue Theater Work
2004 Black MU
2008 Saddle CP
2009 Black CP


----------



## Hermancat

Mogano RH Part Time
Magenta Money Wallet
Magenta GSH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Wow, new avatar, *p&p*! Hope Jimmi's feeling better! 

Pourpre GSH PT


V
V
V
Continue? 

Where did *Hypnosis* go?


----------



## xichic

back to greige 08 city CHW


----------



## pilatesworks

07 VF GSH Work
06 Black Porte Monnaie
04 Black PHW MU
09 Khaki Moto!


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Wow, new avatar, *p&p*! Hope Jimmi's feeling better!
> 
> Pourpre GSH PT
> 
> 
> V
> V
> V
> Continue?
> 
> Where did *Hypnosis* go?



He's doing good, thank you 

So, did you announce October's winner? I can't see you have, or maybe I missed it? 
Maybe we could have a new rule, last month's winner will be your co-judge?  If *Hypnosis* agree I mean, but were did she go? And where did *Livia* go??


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Good to hear Jimmi's doing fine.

I can't end the contest till *Hypnosis* returns. But I think you're going to be the winner, no doubts about that.

Indeed, where did *Livia1* go?

Raisin RH Day


V
V
V
Continue...


----------



## baglover1973

09 black club again....such a GREAT everyday bag!!! can't put it down!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine Gsh Day & Galet GSH Money wallet


----------



## beauxgoris

* black city

* pomagranate wallet

* black boobie

* marine coin purse

* framboise coin purse

* mandarin makeup


----------



## Hypnosis

Hi! Ack! So sorry, I've been having problems with internet at home & tPF won't load properly on my phone for some reason. 

Carrying Bleu Roi Velo 

Who is our winner for October?


----------



## LadyBo

Bleu roi GSH day and raisin pencil


----------



## purses & pugs

2010 black GGH City
Sang GSH Lady wallet
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Ruby RH CP


----------



## margaritas

Black RH City!


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Score Tally for OCTOBER 2010*
213 points
purse&pugs

139 points
Livia1

131 points
tsuarsawan

125 points
maxxout

108 points
molee808

91 points
beauxgoris

82 points
2_shai

63 points
pilatesworks

54 points
bluecat_00

47 points
capbaggirl

51 points
mere girl

40 points
moilesmots

35 points
lovelygarments

31 points
BAL_Fanatic

30 points 
Susan Lee

28 points
SkyBlueDay

26 points
Crazyinlv

25 points
english_girl_900

18 points
French75
Hermancat

16 points
Tooomz

15 points
336
juzluvpink
margaritas
viewwing

14 points
LadyBo

12 points
drati
MAGJES

11 points
meganka

9 points
baglover1973
BagsR4Me

8 points
amjac2wm
Jira
pbdb

7 points
tatertot
vlore
xichic

6 points
CeeJay
Cherrypinky
cocoandjen
crazyjenni
dolledup
HermesvsChanel
j0yc3
mrs moulds
NYCavalier
Pinkalicious
ririan
thedseer
wonderwoman9
xoxomint

4 points
fourteentails
Pure-LA
redturtle

3 points
Allisonfaye
BagsR4Me
BAL queen
CHLOEGLAMOUR
daisyrockyrosie
dlynn
Fashion1
gabeautiful
go_dragons
imlvholic
janice
justpeachy4397
Kitty2sweet
Lasmico
mayen120
oreo713
pixiejenna
roey
Star*Kitten
tatertot
toca love
veebreeze
zinacef

1 point
grietje
lujoso
purplewithenvy

All hail our October , *purses&pugs* with 213 points + 10% bonus points for most variety of bags, she scores a whopping 234 points, outscoring *Livia1*, the first runner up by just under 100 points! 

*Livia1*, who went MIA during the last week or so, managed to hold on to her second place with 139 despite fierce competition, with lots of multipliers awarded during the final round. Hope to see you around soon!

*tsuarsawan* comes in third with 131 points, just 8 points shy of *Livia1*'s score, courtesy of the multiplers she scored during the final round, to edge out *molee808*. 

I think we can hail *p&p* and *beauxgoris* as our queens of accessories, judging by the minimum of 4-5 accessories on any given day.

*pilatesworks* comes in close too with her gorgeous bags and accessories, and yes, my dear, you need a Bal wallet. Lots of new styles this season, so time to consider a new wallet? 

A special commendation to *mere girl *who started the month with zero accessories and ended the month with a boobie, and is on the prowl for more. Good luck! 

*maxxout*,  my dear pumpkin, you definitely need to get some GH into your collection. *pilatesworks*' suggestion of starting with a GH CP is pretty good. So when shall the new item make its debut? 

A shout out to my co-judge, *Hypnosis*. Glad it was just Internet problems and nothing serious and I think many would thank you for extending the competition to allow them to add to their scores. We certainly missed you around here! What do you think of *p&p's* suggestion of each month's winner becoming the co-judge for the following month?

Thank you all for participating! I had fun and shall look forward to the next round. Erm, are we having another round?


----------



## Hermancat

Congrats to P&P!  What great variety!

Love playing and seeing what others carry.  
I do not have the variety, but have the Bal Love  !

Mogano RH Part Time
Magenta Money Wallet
Magenta SGH CP

Let's have another round!


----------



## purses & pugs

^^^  OH YEAH, I'M THE CHAMP!!! 





 I'll call right away BF and ask him to put some Champagne in the fridge, will celebrate tonight 

*Hermancat*: thank you! Hihi...I can't help it, I love this little game 

*Ches*: I'm up for another round, let's play! And you are a great judge I must add, keeping track of all this stuff is not easy! A big applaud to you


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^Congrats P&P! 
You ROCK, Woman!


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> ^^^  OH YEAH, I'M THE CHAMP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call right away BF and ask him to put some Champagne in the fridge, will celebrate tonight
> 
> *Ches*: I'm up for another round, let's play! And you are a great judge I must add, keeping track of all this stuff is not easy! A big applaud to you



Thank you.

And you're hilarious! Let's break out the (virtual) champagne here too!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Leslie*, hahaha thanks!!:greengrin:

*Ches*, oh yes my dear, cheers


----------



## baglover1973

purses & pugs said:


> 2010 black GGH City
> Sang GSH Lady wallet
> Tempete mm
> Officier mm
> Vert Thyme GGH CP
> Ruby RH CP



Your pug is SO adorable.   reminds me of my baby girl frank!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Pourpre GSH PT*

      +

Black RH Pencil
Sang Click
Sanguine RH CP


----------



## mrs moulds

Apple Green City!!!


----------



## maxxout

Love all the dog pics.


CONGRATULATIONS purses & pugs OUR OCTOBER QUEEN. 

(YOU GAVE GREAT STUFF)


----------



## maxxout

2005 Bubblegum Pink Work (as lunch box and briefcasey kind of thing)

2005 Chocolate City
Black MU
Saddle CP
Black CP


----------



## maxxout

baglover1973 said:


> Your pug is SO adorable.   reminds me of my baby girl frank!!



Like seeing the front and back simultaneously.  Adore this pic.


----------



## beauxgoris

baglover1973 said:


> Your pug is SO adorable.   reminds me of my baby girl frank!!



I don't know what I love more - your pugs face, or the fact that her name is "Frank". Love it!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Congratualtions *P&P* my sweet friend 
 *You are Miss Balenciaga October* 

woooooohoooooo 


*aarhhh Pugs is so adorable*


----------



## tsuarsawan

Are we playing again? I hope so 

Just in case we are...

Black GSH City & Galet GSH money wallet...


----------



## capbaggirl

*Congrats P&P *  *- love your style!!!!*

*Poupre GSH PT *
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
*Papeete GSH CP*


----------



## purses & pugs

*baglover*, haha I love your pug, fantastic pic! Pugs are the best!!

*maxxout*, *tsuarsawan *and *capbaggirl *- thank you very much sweet ladies 
It is such an honor to be *Miss Balenciaga October 2010*  

But I will not give up my crown without a fight:devil: - let's play!!!

Tempete SGH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Vert Thyme GGH Cp
Ruby RH CP
Canard moto jacket


----------



## molee808

Congrats miss October *p&p* 

Me today:
black maxi twiggy
black rggh mini pocket
saddle mm cp
raisin mm cp


----------



## purses & pugs

^thanks *molee*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Well, since I haven't found my co-judge, let me post the true contents of my bag since I never got the chance to play.  

Raisin RH Day 
Canard RGGH Money 
Ruby MM 
Pommier MM 
Argent MU 
Sorbet RH Pencil


----------



## tsuarsawan

baglover1973 said:


> Your pug is SO adorable.  reminds me of my baby girl frank!!


*baglover1973*, I thought it was pugs, my apology... Baby girl Frank is a cutie pie...


----------



## ieweuyhs

beauxgoris said:


> I don't know what I love more - your pugs face, or the fact that her name is "Frank". Love it!



Me too!!! I love how Frank's face seems so excited and smiley.


----------



## Hermancat

Mogano RH Part Time
Magenta Money Wallet
Magenta GSH CP


----------



## mere girl

castagna RH City and an accessory inside it!! 
my 'supposed to be blue layette but has faded to a really pretty blue/green will post pics later' Make-Up!


----------



## baglover1973

purses & pugs said:


> *baglover*, haha I love your pug, fantastic pic! Pugs are the best!!
> 
> *maxxout*, *tsuarsawan *and *capbaggirl *- thank you very much sweet ladies
> It is such an honor to be *Miss Balenciaga October 2010*
> 
> But I will not give up my crown without a fight:devil: - let's play!!!
> 
> Tempete SGH City
> Sang SGH Lady wallet
> Tempete mm
> Officier mm
> Vert Thyme GGH Cp
> Ruby RH CP
> Canard moto jacket



LOVE them too, BEST dogs ever!!!!!
Congrats on the Miss October title!!! 

Carrying my trusty 09 black club again today!


----------



## baglover1973

tsuarsawan said:


> *baglover1973*, I thought it was pugs, my apology... Baby girl Frank is a cutie pie...



Thanks hun!!!!!   and thanks to everyone for the sweet comments, she is a real character!!!  Love all of the pic of your gorgeous bags too!!!  I swear I come here to drool every day!!!


----------



## stylelover

For me is;
Raisin PT with RH
Automne MU 
Ruby coin purse


----------



## NYCavalier

Black RH City
Outremer GSH Money Wallet


----------



## Susan Lee

Cyclade RGGH City


----------



## MAGJES

^^^You are torturing me!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

rainy day here:

* 05 black city
* stardust wallet
* marine coin
* lilac coin
* black mini mini
* black key ring
* black boobie


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday & Galet GSH Money wallet.


----------



## purplewithenvy

07 vert d'eau rh city!


----------



## ieweuyhs

So, any volunteers for my co-judge? *p&p*? But if you become a co-judge, then you can't defend your Miss October title. 

Perhaps we can play for the last 45 days of the year ie from Nov 16 onwards?

Off for a haircut and some highlights today, with my babies:

Officier GSH Pom Pon
Canard RGGH Money 
Ruby MM 
Pommier MM 
Argent MU


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> So, any volunteers for my co-judge? *p&p*? But if you become a co-judge, then you can't defend your Miss October title.
> 
> Perhaps we can play for the last 45 days of the year ie from Nov 16 onwards?



Since I'm unbeatable (mowahahahah:greengrin I can be your co-judge so someone else have the chance to be miss Balenciaga November
If you don't mind, we (well, you!) count up the points from Nov 1st except yours and mine and continue out this month? I kind of like the montly titles! 

So I'm miss Balenciaga October, who will be miss Balenciaga November?


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^me me I want to be Miss November  haha
Can we go easy on the accessories ladies?? I have none....


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> Since I'm unbeatable (mowahahahah:greengrin I can be your co-judge so someone else have the chance to be miss Balenciaga November
> If you don't mind, we (well, you!) count up the points from Nov 1st except yours and mine and continue out this month? I kind of like the montly titles!
> 
> So I'm miss Balenciaga October, who will be miss Balenciaga November?



Oooh, good idea... I shall start tabulating when I finish my dinner. 




tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^^me me I want to be Miss November  haha
> Can we go easy on the accessories ladies?? I have none....



But with just a Galet GSH Money accessory, you did pretty well to end up in 3rd position! 

You could be inspired like *mere girl* too, whom I think is on the prowl for a MU now. Or how about a MMF charm?


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches*, great! It'll be an honor to be your co-judge:salute: 
And have a lovely dinner!

*T*, I agree with Ches, you did damn good for only having one accessory! You'll be hard to beat when you get yourself a mm and maybe some other goodies as well


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^indeed I did well considering all I have is a Galet money wallet for an accessory...... 

*ches* do not tempt me sweetie, it doesn't take much...


----------



## capbaggirl

BDR GSH City
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP..........at work......and.......

Plomb GSH Flat Clutch & Papeete GSH CP.......out to dinner!

.....a total Bal day! 

Congrats *P&P* on your Miss Bal October Crown & on your new position as co-judge! .......the rest of us may have a chance now!


----------



## Star*kitten

my sisters white twiggy


----------



## purses & pugs

Lol, thanks *capbaggirl*!

I forgot to post what I'm carrying today! Will skip the accessories now then, since I've become a co-judge

*2010 Light Olive RH City* for me today, I love this color!


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Miss Balenciaga November Contest*

Same rules apply as per last month, and *purses&pugs* has kindly consented to being my co-judge, so that someone else gets a chance to become Miss November (sounds like a calendar girl ).

So I went through the past few days to retrospectively score the participants who posted between *p&p* and me, starting from Post #208. Here's the score tally:

Day 1 - between post #208 and #213
Day 2 - between post #221 and #226
Day 3 - between post #230 and #236
Day 4 - between post #254 and #257
Day 5 - between post #271 and #279

*Day 5 Score Tally 
*16 points
beauxgoris

10 points
capbaggirl
Hermancat

6 points
baglover1973
LadyBo
maxxout
mere girl
molee808

4 points
tsuarsawan

3 points
Hypnosis
j0yc3
Star*kitten

*beauxgoris* is leading for now, with just one valid post - 8 points with a 2x multiplier because of the same colour, Black, as *p&p*.

*p&p*, we're all done for Day 5, so in your next post, let's mark it with a START or END to make it easier for our participants and me. 

And the race is ON...



> *RULES:
> *Scoring For November's Game
> 
> For all who posts between *ieweuyhs* and our new judge, *purses&pugs*, they shall be awarded cool points based on the following scheme:
> 
> 1. One point for every legit post within a day (posts shall be at least 12 hours apart; and said item MUST leave the house for at least ten minutes).
> 
> 2. Two points for every Balenciaga bag; one point for every Bal small leather goods, shoes, jacket, sunglasses etc.
> 
> Note: Bag refers to any bag bigger than a Club, and has handles or a strap (Hip/ Ticket are also considered bags). Envelope Clutches and Flat Clutches are also considered bags.
> 
> 3. If your Bal bag is of the exact same colour (identical year and season, except for Black and Anthra where the year doesn't matter) as either of the judges, your score for the day shall be doubled; if your bag is of the exact same colour as both judges, your score for the day shall be quadrupled.
> 
> 4. If your Bal bag is of the exact same style (identical style and hardware) as either of the judges, your score for the day shall be doubled; if your bag is of the exact same style as both judges, your score for the day shall be quadrupled.
> 
> Example: *ieweuyhs* carries her Light Olive GSH PT, and *purses&pugs* is also carrying her Amethyst GSH PT. Person A is carrying her Light Olive GSH PT and shall earn 1 point for posting, 2 points for a Bal bag, total of 3 points. Because she's carrying the same style as both judges, her score is quadrupled to 3 x 4 = 12 points. And because the colour is identical to one of the judge, her score is further doubled - 12 x 2 = 24 points!
> 
> BONUS: Whoever that manages to carry the greatest number of DIFFERENT bags (Bal or non-Bal) shall earn a bonus at the end of the month amounting to 10% of the top scorer's total points.
> 
> Let the fun begin!


----------



## mere girl

anthra RH City - with my 'blue layette' MU inside!

edit - sorry I meant castagna not anthra!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Too early... The contest hasn't started for the day yet... I'm not leaving the house for at least 12 hours.


----------



## mere girl

is that a start!?

edit - no! ha - oh well!
edit again - 12 hours?? - not often I go out at 2 in the morning!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ It's okay... Try again tomorrow. And congratulations on your new MU! So any other accessories that are making their way to you?


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ It's okay... Try again tomorrow. And congratulations on your new MU! So any other accessories that are making their way to you?


 
not yet - but I'm doing my best!


----------



## NYCavalier

Black RH City
Outremer GSH Money Wallet 

Again!


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> not yet - but I'm doing my best!



All the best! Can't wait to see what you get next!


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> *Miss Balenciaga November Contest*
> 
> Same rules apply as per last month, and *purses&pugs* has kindly consented to being my co-judge, so that someone else gets a chance to become Miss November (sounds like a calendar girl ).
> 
> So I went through the past few days to retrospectively score the participants who posted between *p&p* and me, starting from Post #208. Here's the score tally:
> 
> Day 1 - between post #208 and #213
> Day 2 - between post #221 and #226
> Day 3 - between post #230 and #236
> Day 4 - between post #254 and #257
> Day 5 - between post #271 and #279
> 
> *Day 5 Score Tally
> *16 points
> beauxgoris
> 
> 10 points
> capbaggirl
> Hermancat
> 
> 6 points
> baglover1973
> LadyBo
> maxxout
> mere girl
> molee808
> 
> 4 points
> tsuarsawan
> 
> 3 points
> Hypnosis
> j0yc3
> Star*kitten
> 
> *beauxgoris* is leading for now, with just one valid post - 8 points with a 2x multiplier because of the same colour, Black, as *p&p*.
> 
> *p&p*, we're all done for Day 5, so in your next post, let's mark it with a START or END to make it easier for our participants and me.
> 
> And the race is ON...




I'm impressd, very impressed. No wonder you make an excellent judge *Ches*, you are the queen of orderliness Or as they say in Germany: Ordnung muß sein!

I will remember to only post what bag I'm wearing from now on and add a START or a STOP.


----------



## Hermancat

Mogano RH Part Time........again...


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> I'm impressd, very impressed. No wonder you make an excellent judge *Ches*, you are the queen of orderliness Or as they say in Germany: Ordnung muß sein!
> 
> I will remember to only post what bag I'm wearing from now on and add a START or a STOP.



You're too kind. I'm blessed, or cursed, with obsessivecompulsive disorder (OCD).


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> You're too kind. I'm blessed, or cursed, with obsessivecompulsive disorder (OCD).



:lolots: you crack me up!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RH PT


----------



## BAL queen

Just got my Murier Giant Move-On! so we are going out today!.. If you haven't seen it, its on the Bal website.. its ADORABLE!


----------



## Hermancat

BAL queen said:


> Just got my Murier Giant Move-On! so we are going out today!.. If you haven't seen it, its on the Bal website.. its ADORABLE!


^^^ Just looked it up and it's sold out now.  Super cute!


----------



## maxxout

rushing out the door with 03 caramel city and saddle cp

yeah to P&P our new judge partner


----------



## baglover1973

my brand new lime green city with GGH


----------



## 2shai_

Black GGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## capbaggirl

BDR GSH City
Papeete GSH CP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## mere girl

brown 'going to rugby match' bag - but I do have my Bal MU inside it!


----------



## purses & pugs

Cheating today with my Chanel Reissue 226 in black with gold hw (but with lots of Bal accessories, even though I'm not aloud to say that now, lol!)

I guess that is a START - let the games begin!


----------



## mere girl

^ doh blimey - i've got it wrong again - too early! never mind! better luck tomorrow....


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Good luck!

I'm staying home this lazy rainy Saturday, so carry on...


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Sang GSH Day


----------



## LAltiero85

Okay...how's this for weird...part of me REALLY wants to wear my LV Mono Speedy 30 today, however, I just cannot part with miss GSH Brief in Black....lol!  So she wins again!


----------



## english_girl_900

06 Rouille Day
08 EB Coin Purse


----------



## Susan Lee

Still toting around Cyclade RGGH City


----------



## mintpearl

09 black pt
06 truffle mini wallet w/mirror


----------



## molee808

*06 cornflower twiggy*
*black RGGH mini pocket*
*raisin mm cp*


----------



## maxxout

2004 Khaki Purse  (new)
saddle cp
black cp


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyst Courier & Galet GSH Money wallet


----------



## beauxgoris

maxxout said:


> *2004 Khaki Purse*  (new)
> saddle cp
> black cp



^^DROOL! Did you post photos anywhere yet? 


* '05 black city
* lilac coin purse
* marine coin purse
* compagnon wallet
* black boobie
* black mini mini coin


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Hi there...yes, I posted in RDC and Nov. Dec. thread.  The images are embarrassingly large.
Also, mentioned in the nov-dec thread that I didn't end up getting something that I knew you had.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, pumpkin! We meet again. 

Sanguine RH Flap&#8230;


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

Sang RGGH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## LostInBal

04 black flat messenger ph!


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Day 6 Score Tally 
*24 points
beauxgoris

11 points
maxxout
molee808

10 points
capbaggirl
Hermancat

8 points
tsuarsawan

6 points
baglover1973
LadyBo
mere girl

4 points
english_girl_900
mintpearl

3 points
BAL_Fanatic
Hypnosis
j0yc3
LAltiero85
Star*kitten
Susan Lee

Well, looks like *beauxgoris* is maintaining her lead. If anything, the gap has widened, with her having more than twice the number of points as her closest opponents, *maxxout* and *molee808*.

And pumpkin, I love your new Khaki Purse. Popped over to the Nov/Dec thread to take a look. You look great!

BTW, where did *Livia1* go? Haven't seen her for a couple of weeks now. Usually she'd be around to break up my PDAs (public displays of affection) with *maxxout*. Hope all is well with her.


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Hi there darling butternut!  I like the way we can meet now in secrecy. 

I did get a mu to add to my accessories but *beauxgoris* is way out of my league (in so many ways) I will never catch up.

Glad that you like the new Purse...thanks for venturing out of the safety of this thread to have a look. 

Yeah, where are you *Livia*?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, fellow squashie! 

Wow, you never know till you try! Do post and slowly and surely, I'm sure you will inch up the table.


----------



## purses & pugs

Aww sweet *Ches* and *Maxxout* - you amuse me with your forbidden love affair

I'm not going out today so please continue...


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, co-judge!

Well, I guess I'll be starting tomorrow morning then&#8230; It's already 10.23 pm. ARGH! Where did the weekend go?


----------



## purses & pugs

^hi there! Ugh...I know, Mondays sucks! But what to do, at least we than carry another lovely Bal


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Indeed! Though it looks to be a rainy Monday, after a rainy Saturday and a rainy Sunday&#8230;


----------



## mere girl

may I ask a question.....It's 6.10pm here - and I 've been on the champagne for a little while now....is it time to post yet? I seem to be getting it wrong recently and it's really too mauch effort to go back a page to look for the start! xxxxxxx thank you ..


----------



## purses & pugs

^lol *mere*! I said a few posts back that I will not go out today so the game can continue and also Ches is sleeping now so yes, go ahead and post


----------



## mere girl

^ thank you *p & p*! Castagna RH City with my sweet little MU inside


----------



## Hermancat

^^^Love your 'sweet little MU' *mere girl*^^^

Galet GGH Pom
Magenta Money Wallet
Magenta GSH CP


----------



## purplewithenvy

Still rockin my 07 VD RH City  love this bag!


----------



## beauxgoris

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> Hi there darling butternut!  I like the way we can meet now in secrecy.
> 
> I did get a mu to add to my accessories but *beauxgoris* is way out of my league (in so many ways) I will never catch up.
> 
> Glad that you like the new Purse...thanks for venturing out of the safety of this thread to have a look.
> 
> Yeah, where are you *Livia*?



^^Oh pashaw! You have a stunning collection, I'm just an accessories whore so it bumps it all up. 

Today:

* black city
* stardust wallet
* lilac makeup
* lilac coin purse
* marine coin purse
* noir keychain
* noir boobie


----------



## maxxout

pashaw say you
I'm looking forward to your coronation at the end of the month. You my darling are an accessory queen........although the other designation does sound more interesting.


----------



## maxxout

I guess I should post.

chocolate city
black cp
saddle cp


----------



## Crazyinlv

Raisin Twiggy. My son and his best buddy (3Yrs) sent a car into my beer and dumped it all over her...she is fine 

as always..

Sang GSH CP
09 Black RH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oops... *p&p* made a mistake. The game had not started yet. I ended it yesterday but she didn't start it since she was out. 


Charbon GGH City 


V
V
V
START


----------



## beauxgoris

maxxout said:


> pashaw say you
> I'm looking forward to your coronation at the end of the month. You my darling are an accessory queen........*although the other designation does sound more interesting.*



^^hehehe. I've never met a bal accessory I haven't liked. I have to change up and use all my coin purses, etc. so I can feel like I'm getting good use from them.


----------



## Crazyinlv

Ugh ok

Raisin Twiggy (with spill but ok)

Sang GSH CP
09 Blk RH CP


----------



## silverfern

04 Black Flat Clutch
05 Turqy mini mini coin purse


----------



## baglover1973

my perty lime city!


----------



## tsuarsawan

09 Black GSH City & Galet GSH Money wallet


----------



## Susan Lee

Switching over to Sang RGGH PT.......


----------



## capbaggirl

Siegle RGGH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Bl MU
Framboise MMCP


----------



## molee808

hi capbaggirl my mini pocket twin 

today my bals are all in black...
black maxi twiggy
black giant stitch 
black rggh mini pocket


----------



## english_girl_900

06 Rouille Day
08 EB Coin Purse

^^ Used these yesterday to go out for lunch (yummy!!)

No bals today because its absolutely pouring with rain


----------



## Star*kitten

still my love, the 06 greige city


----------



## purses & pugs

06 Rouille City for me today.

STOP!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, *p&p*!

Tempete RH Work for me today - my rainy day bag...


V
V
V
START


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday & Galet GSH Money walet


----------



## beauxgoris

* well loved 2005 black city
* balenciaga smart phone case in vert d'eau '10
* 2006 lilac coin purse
* 2008 marine coin purse
* berry compagnon wallet


----------



## capbaggirl

Blue Roi RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP


----------



## mere girl

castagna RH City and 'blue layette' MU inside


----------



## Hermancat

Galet GGH Pom
Magenta money wallet
Magenta GSH CP


----------



## purses & pugs

*Outremer RH Velo* today

STOP!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^We meet again!

2010 Light Olive GSH PT


V
V
V
START


----------



## tsuarsawan

Black GSH City & Galet GSH Money wallet


----------



## maxxout

today wore my 02 caramel belted hobo.......so soft
black cp
saddle cp


----------



## capbaggirl

Raisin GSH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Papeete CP


----------



## roey

Vert Thyme SGH PT.  LOVE this bag!


----------



## 2shai_

Seigle RGGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^We meet again!
> 
> 2010 Light Olive GSH PT
> 
> 
> V
> V
> V
> START



I don't think anyone dare to post between us anymore, the competition is definitely on


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^I take this competition seriously my friend...  Problem is I'm trialing behind....:lolots:


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^

Indeed, *p&p*, pretty amazing that we can meet even though our posts are close to 12 hours apart. 

I know I haven't been tallying the points for the past couple of days. Shall do it tonight when I get home. On my way to Japanese class - exam tonight.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^good luck *ches*, I'm sure you will do very well sweetie.


----------



## 336

Black City RH


----------



## pilatesworks

Going to the airport now, to go to my 35th High School Reunion! 
07 Plomb GSH WE
07 Black GSH PT
04 Black PHW MU
06 Black Porte Monnaie
Anthra GSH Triple Tour
08 Black Moto


----------



## purses & pugs

^oh have fun Leslie!

Wearing *05 Caramel City* today. An old lady who never lets me down

STOP!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ For a while there, I thought you called Leslie 'xxx'! 

But dang those are really fine Bals that you're toting there, Leslie!


----------



## purses & pugs

^lol, you mean what I wrote about my Caramel? Oh noooo


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Yeah. A quick glance had me ... Then I slowly re-read the post and realised my mistake. :shame:


----------



## purses & pugs

haha, I can only imagine your expression


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Indeed! I was like   

*Day 9 Score Tally *
49 points
beauxgoris

27 points
capbaggirl

26 points
maxxout

20 points 
Hermancat
tsuarsawan

18 points
mere girl

16 points
molee808

12 points
baglover1973
english_girl_900

9 points
pilatesworks

6 points
336
LadyBo
purplewithenvy
roey
Star*kitten
Susan Lee

5 points
Crazyinlv

4 points
2_shai
mintpearl
silverfern

3 points
BAL_Fanatic
Hypnosis
j0yc3
LAltiero85

Since *p&p* accidentally gave the wrong information in #324, I shall honour that and award points to all who posted, thinking the game had started.

*beauxgoris* is still leading the pack, with her insanely gorgeous collection of accessories! The rest of the posse are still rally for second and third place... We shall see. 

P.S. I really miss *Livia1*.


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Chataigne GGH PT*
Black RH Pencil
Sanguine CP
Sang Click


----------



## am2022

No balenciaga as its been raining heavy for the past two weeks... so Murier PT with RGGH went into hiding inside her box and out comes my rain bag:  GUCCI D ring patent with gold hardware...


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheating today with my Chanel Large Black Reissue Camera Case...



V
V
V
START


----------



## maxxout

^
^
^  Hi 

2005 Rogue Theater Work
black mu
saddle cp
black cp

(I never cheat)


----------



## Hermancat

Cheating today too!
LV Azur Speedy 35 ...with Bal accessories........


----------



## beauxgoris

maxxout said:


> ^
> ^
> ^  Hi
> 
> 2005 Rogue Theater Work
> black mu
> saddle cp
> black cp
> 
> *(I never cheat)*



^^hehehe - me either! Your RT work is so perfect for this time of year. I just love that bag! 


* black city '05 (tomorrow is sienna's first day out!)
* lilac '06 coin
* '07 marine coin
* pomegranate compagnon
* '08 ruby coin


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Wow, one item from every year from 2005 - 2009! 

I guess you and *maxxout *are the Bal faithfuls...


----------



## tsuarsawan

Black GSH City & GSH Galet Money wallet


----------



## capbaggirl

Plomb GSH PT
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^ *capbaggirl*....could you please pass on your accessories to me, I need them.:lolots::lolots:


----------



## capbaggirl

Sure!!!! 
.....at least we're in the same country!


----------



## 2shai_

Seigle RGGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## mere girl

castagna RH City
blue layette MU.....
sang CP
bleu roi wallet
noix pencil
pommier mini CP
anthracite CP
black money 
black Bal leather jacket
Bal sunnies...


oh....I was dreaming.......just the first two actually!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^

Someday, it'll all come true!


----------



## english_girl_900

08 Black City
08 EB CP

^^Need more accessories!


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Black GSH PT


----------



## margaritas

Black RH City!


----------



## purses & pugs

*2010 Light Olive RH City* for me today.

STOP!


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Day 10 Score Tally *
63 points
beauxgoris

33 points
capbaggirl

32 points
maxxout << Hey, fellow squashie!

26 points
mere girl

24 points 
tsuarsawan

21 points
Hermancat

20 points
english_girl_900

16 points
molee808

12 points
baglover1973
pilatesworks

8 points
2_shai

6 points
336
LadyBo
margaritas
purplewithenvy
roey
Star*kitten
Susan Lee

5 points
Crazyinlv

4 points
mintpearl
silverfern

3 points
BAL_Fanatic
Hypnosis
j0yc3
LAltiero85

As usual, our November accessory  *beauxgoris* has left her opponents in the dust, with an ever-increasing lead, 30 points today.  

Wow, can't wait for a showdown between the accessory s, *beauxgoris* and *p&p*. That would be one heck of a battle, I think!


----------



## baglover1973

^^yee haw congrats ladies!!!!!

carrying my lime green city again! can't put this baby down!


----------



## ieweuyhs

2009 Lilac RH City


V
V
V
START


----------



## maxxout

^^^
we meet again

2005 Indigo City
black MU
blackCP
saddleCP


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey there!


----------



## beauxgoris

Today was supposed to be sienna's day - but I was too busy to organize and transfer over my stuff. 

* 2005 black city
* 2006 lilac cp
* 2007 marine cp
* 2008 ruby cp
* 2005 black boobie
* 2009 black key ring


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday & Galet GSH Money wallet


----------



## molee808

Murier RGGH City 
black giant stitch
black mini pocket
raisin mm cp
saddle mm cp


----------



## maxxout

beauxgoris said:


> Today was supposed to be sienna's day - but I was too busy to organize and transfer over my stuff.
> 
> * 2005 black city
> * 2006 lilac cp
> * 2007 marine cp
> * 2008 ruby cp
> * 2005 black boobie
> * 2009 black key ring



Have you apologized to Sienna?  You know, she is new to your collection and might be feeling a bit insecure among the glorious other bags. She might be thinking she is not welcome in the oldies group and may not realize the true value of her 2007 beauty and greatness.  She is after all a bit of an outsider in her new home.   She may need a little talking to tonight and possibly a promise for tomorrow??  Perhaps put 2007 Marine cp with her tonight.

(ps.....don't give her that lame excuse)


----------



## capbaggirl

Poupre GSH PT
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Papeete CP


----------



## LoveHandbags!

maxxout said:


> Have you apologized to Sienna? You know, she is new to your collection and might be feeling a bit insecure *among the glorious other bags*. She might be thinking she is not welcome in the oldies group and _*may not realize the true value of her 2007 beauty and greatness*_. She is after all a bit of an outsider in her new home. She may need a little talking to tonight and _possibly a promise for tomorrow_?? *Perhaps put 2007 Marine cp with her tonight*.
> 
> (ps.....don't give her that lame excuse)


 
LOLOLOLOLOL, ohhhhhhh, dear maxxout, you slay me.  Thank you, I so needed that.  I will say that I caught myself nodding as I read your suggestion to place 07 Marine CP with her tonight (seriously I was nodding, lol)
May we all have a promise for tomorrow!


----------



## maxxout

^^^


----------



## beauxgoris

maxxout said:


> Have you apologized to Sienna?  You know, she is new to your collection and might be feeling a bit insecure among the glorious other bags. She might be thinking she is not welcome in the oldies group and may not realize the true value of her 2007 beauty and greatness.  She is after all a bit of an outsider in her new home.   She may need a little talking to tonight and possibly a promise for tomorrow??  Perhaps put 2007 Marine cp with her tonight.
> 
> (ps.....don't give her that lame excuse)



^^Hahahaha! You made my night! Too funny. Poor lil Ms.Sienna! Tomorrow shall be her day - I promise!  I'm too in love with her to keep her tucked away. Hopefully Marine can make her feel a little better tonight.


----------



## maxxout

You know, Marine sounds manly.  Perhaps you will be giving her a little more than companionship.  This could be romance.
She may not want to go out tomorrow.


----------



## beauxgoris

maxxout said:


> You know, Marine sounds manly.  Perhaps you will be giving her a little more than companionship.  This could be romance.
> *She may not want to go out tomorrow.*



^^^


----------



## 2shai_

black ggh day
black ggh money


----------



## LadyBo

Cyclade RH twiggy and raisin pencil for the third day running


----------



## mere girl

anthra RH city
blue layette MU


----------



## French75

2009 Noix GSH Work


----------



## Star*kitten

I am so boring ... always my Greige city


----------



## purses & pugs

It's *2010 JET black GGH City* day today

STOP!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Hey there!

*Day 11 Score Tally *
105 points
beauxgoris

54 points
maxxout

39 points
capbaggirl

34 points
mere girl

28 points 
tsuarsawan

23 points
molee808

21 points
Hermancat

20 points
english_girl_900

16 points
2_shai

12 points
baglover1973
pilatesworks
Star*kitten

10 points
LadyBo

6 points
336
margaritas
purplewithenvy
roey
Susan Lee

5 points
Crazyinlv

4 points
mintpearl
silverfern

3 points
BAL_Fanatic
French75
Hypnosis
j0yc3
LAltiero85

What else is new? 

*beauxgoris* is still leading the pack&#8230; BUT, she scored an amazing 32 points today, with a x2 multiplier for a RH City, and a x2 multiplier for a Black Bal, bringing her lead to 61 points (or rather 51 points, since I'm awarding *maxxout* with 10 bonus points) in just eleven days of competition&#8230;  This is the FIRST time I believe anyone has scored a x4 multiplier in all! 

*maxxout*, I'm awarding you 10 bonus points for your witty remarks about Marine and Sienna. Gee, they even sound like a lovely couple, don't they?


----------



## margaritas

Black RGGH City!


----------



## whitelamb

Sorbet Velo!


----------



## umichmm

Mogano GGH Brief


----------



## Hermancat

Black RH Day
Magenta money wallet
Magenta GSH CP


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Raisin GSH City*
Black RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## 2shai_

Galet GGH PT
Black GGH Money


----------



## baglover1973

black 09 club


----------



## chemosphere

Black '07 sgh work
white giant coin
tomate giant coin


----------



## capbaggirl

Papeete GSH PT
Papeete CP
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## French75

I might take my 04 pumpkin city out today, if it ever stops raining !!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tempete RH Work today


V
V
V
START


----------



## capbaggirl

Going out for dinner:
Plomb GSH Flat Clutch
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## txrosegirl

going to take out my new-to-me Ink Purse from corey at RDC 

soooooooooooo excited!


----------



## mere girl

took castagna RH City on school run this morning - (with MU inside of course) - then swapped to non-bal for later school pick up and rugby match!


----------



## purses & pugs

Took my Argent WE out today, needed a big bag to go swimming.

STOP!


----------



## maxxout

txrosegirl said:


> going to take out my new-to-me Ink Purse from corey at RDC
> 
> soooooooooooo excited!



oooooooohhhh INK purse...yum.  And that little yorkie is so darn cute.
I wanted to add to the now 4 dog in a row avatar.


----------



## maxxout

Well *ieweuyhs*....it looks like I have squandered my 10 point bonus by not posting in time.  And I was fully loaded yesterday too.  Nice big Rogue Theater Work chocked full of goodies.  But today I will wait until the start....and pounce.


----------



## French75

Took my 2007 Marine out under the rain today


----------



## txrosegirl

maxxout said:


> oooooooohhhh INK purse...yum.  And that little yorkie is so darn cute.
> I wanted to add to the now 4 dog in a row avatar.



it is very yummy!!!  

that is bree in my avatar...if you could not tell by the look in her eyes, she is a spoiled stinker LOL ... thank you for the compliment!

your baby hidden in the upper right hand corner looks like a doll as well


----------



## maxxout

^^^
mine is spoiled too...but very responsive and obedient.
I just can't get over how cute bree is...makes me want another one.

Hope you post your new ink purse in the RDC thread.  Would love to see it.


----------



## Crazyinlv

YSL Large Tribute Tote-Rose

W/Sang GSH CP/ 09 Blk RH CP


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon GGH PT


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City today...


V
V
V
START


*Get pouncing, fellow squashie!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
just can't keep us apart  

ummmm squash

pouncing with 2005 Rogue Theater Work (again)
black mu
black cp
saddle cp


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ SQUEEZE!!!


----------



## capbaggirl

Poupre GSH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MCP


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2007 SIENNA city!
* 2007 marine cp
* 2009 stardust wallet
* 2006 black toilette
* 2008 mini mini black cp


----------



## Susan Lee

08 Marine SGH PT


----------



## roey

After a long hiatus, 08 Anthra SGH City.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday & Galet GSH Money wallet


----------



## capbaggirl

Sang RGGH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pourpre GSH PT 


V
V
V
CONTINUE


----------



## tsuarsawan

same...Officier GSH Midday & Galet GSH Money wallet


----------



## purses & pugs

*2010 black GGH City*

STOP!


----------



## French75

2004 marron city


----------



## Hermancat

Mogano RH Part Time
Magenta money wallet
Magenta GSH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Day 14 Score Tally *
119 points
beauxgoris

78 points
capbaggirl

60 points
maxxout

38 points
mere girl

36 points 
tsuarsawan

23 points
molee808

21 points
Hermancat

20 points
english_girl_900

16 points
2_shai

12 points
baglover1973
pilatesworks
Star*kitten
Susan Lee

10 points
LadyBo

9 points
roey

6 points
336
margaritas
purplewithenvy

5 points
Crazyinlv

4 points
mintpearl
silverfern

3 points
BAL_Fanatic
French75
Hypnosis
j0yc3
LAltiero85
txrosegirl

Let's see As usual, *beauxgoris* is racing towards the finish line, with a narrowing lead of 41 points, due to *capbaggirl's* x4 multiplier, because she carried a Pourpre GSH PT, same as me! 

Remember, the contest for the day is over Shall start it again in about 8 hours or so, when i'm off to work.


----------



## Hermancat

Mogano RH Part Time
Magenta money wallet
Magenta GSH CP

Happy Monday!!


----------



## arthgirlie

2010 Murier RH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cypres RH Velo 


V
V
V
START


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day & Galet GSH Money wallet


----------



## capbaggirl

Maldives GSH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


Thanks Chez for the extra points. 
I'm not sure if you remember but earlier this year (when I was new to Bals) I said in a post that I was after a Poupre GSH Pt & you PM'd me & told me that Erica had one coming in her next order.
So an extra special thanks for helping me find Miss Poupre, who is still one of my faves!


----------



## molee808

*Murier RGGH City*
black mini pocket
raisin mm cp
saddle mm cp
mini bal charm


----------



## maxxout

2005 Rogue Theater Work 
black mu
black cp
saddle cp


----------



## 2shai_

Went out of my apt twice for errands and switched bags.

Galet GGH PT
Anthra RGGH City
Black GGH Money


----------



## grietje

Sorry Bal fans!  I am head over heels about my YSL Black Easy and haven't stopped using it since I got it three weeks ago.


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2007 SIENNA city!
* 2007 marine cp
* 2009 stardust wallet
* 2006 black toilette
* 2008 mini mini black cp
* 2008 Black cherry cp


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> Thanks Chez for the extra points.
> I'm not sure if you remember but earlier this year (when I was new to Bals) I said in a post that I was after a Poupre GSH Pt & you PM'd me & told me that Erica had one coming in her next order.
> So an extra special thanks for helping me find Miss Poupre, who is still one of my faves!



Oh yes, now I remember Indeed, Pourpre GSH is such a gorgeous combination, ain't it?


----------



## purses & pugs

Almost forgot to post today

It's *2010 black GGH City* day today as well, it's my fav bag at the moment - love the JET BLACK & GOLD together!!

STOP!


----------



## beauxgoris

Rainy day here so I had to switch it up from yesterday. 

05 black city (my rain balenciaga)
07 marine cp
08 ruby cp
08 mini mini black cherry cp
09 stardust wallet


----------



## seahorseinstripes

I'm wearing my good old caramel fbf with the mmf keychain, navy cp, turq mini cp.
I haven't been wearing this bag a lot since i get the ipad and i can't fit into the first but i bring my laptop bag today so i can slip my ipad into


----------



## kiwishopper

*Moutard Velo*! Love this cross-body hands-free design so I can carry my grocery shopping lol


----------



## ieweuyhs

I'm staying home today, so you'd have to wait for *p&p *to start the game later...


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Well...I'm not going to wait because today is just about over!!   So there.
I'm such a rebel.

2004 Khaki Purse
black cp
saddle cp


----------



## arthgirlie

Today was the 2010 Holiday-Blue City!


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> I'm staying home today, so you'd have to wait for *p&p *to start the game later...



Alrighty *Ches*...

I'm carrying my *2010 black WE* today becuase I'm sending off two bags to LMB for cleaning the handles so I needed a large bag. Been postponing this thing for a loooong time, but now it just have to be done!!

START!


----------



## French75

2004 Marron city again ! PP I didn't know you ad a black WE (cool !!) I'm going to make a little research in the pictures thread to see what I missed


----------



## tsuarsawan

stepping out for a quick 10 minutes. Those are the rules right? 
Amethyst Courier & Galet GGH Money wallet.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Haven't been here for quite a while 

RGGH Canard Town (I added the tassels on to all the external zippers, so it's easier for me to grasp the zippers when I am in hurry)

Bouton D'or MU


----------



## purses & pugs

French75 said:


> 2004 Marron city again ! PP I didn't know you ad a black WE (cool !!) I'm going to make a little research in the pictures thread to see what I missed



French, my collection has changes a lot lately! If you look here you can see my currently collection (only bags, not accessories)


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> stepping out for a quick 10 minutes. Those are the rules right?
> Amethyst Courier & Galet GGH Money wallet.



that is correct! Ohhhh, *Amethyst*...


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^*Amethyst* Rocks..............


----------



## capbaggirl

BDR GSH City
Blk MU
BLK RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP


----------



## capbaggirl

I realize many of you are asleep but it's a whole new day here in Australia & it's already mid-day!!!

Today I have with me:

*Miss Papeete GSH PT*
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
*Framboise MMCP*

....have a great day everyone!


----------



## ieweuyhs

I won't be going out till another 8 hours or so (took the day off to study for my Japanese exam tonight), so carry on


----------



## juzluvpink

Black RGGH City today.. and Monday.. and Tuesday.. LOL


----------



## tsuarsawan

still the same... Amethyst Courier & Galet GGH Money wallet


----------



## beauxgoris

Today was:

* 06 grenat work 
* pomegranate wallet
* 08 ruby cp
* 07 marine cp
* 08 black mini mini cp
* black keyring


----------



## 2shai_

Seigle RGGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ruby Courier


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## purses & pugs

*Pourpre GGH Pom Pon*

START!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, *p&p*!

*Day 17 Score Tally *
135 points
beauxgoris

96 points
capbaggirl

66 points
maxxout

56 points 
tsuarsawan

38 points
mere girl

30 points
molee808

25 points
2_shai

21 points
Hermancat

20 points
english_girl_900

12 points
baglover1973
pilatesworks
Star*kitten
Susan Lee

10 points
LadyBo

9 points
roey

6 points
336
French75
juzluvpink
margaritas
purplewithenvy

5 points
Crazyinlv

4 points
mintpearl
silverfern
SkyBlueDay

3 points
BAL_Fanatic
Hypnosis
j0yc3
LAltiero85
txrosegirl

1 point
grietje


----------



## purses & pugs

^Hi there *Ches*! Now that's what I call a sandwich


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ A double-decker sandwich!


----------



## english_girl_900

06 Rouille Day
08 EB CP

Do I get double points if I go out twice in the same day?


----------



## BagsR4Me

Yesterday
*Anthra RH First*

Today
*Officier GGH PT*
+
Black RH Pencil
Sang Click
Sanguine RH CP


----------



## molee808

Black maxi twiggy
Black mini pocket


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Tempete GSH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Seigle RGGH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day & Galet GGH Money purse


----------



## beauxgoris

* 06 grenat work 
* pomegranate wallet
* 08 ruby cp
* 07 marine cp
* 08 black mini mini cp
* black keyring
* black boobie


----------



## BHmommy

*anthra GGH work *
*sapphire GSH mini-compagnon wallet*
*teal make-up*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Evergreen GSH Day




V
V
V
Stop!


----------



## ririan

my beloved sorbet drum ))


----------



## satsukiyun

Bleu Roi Velo with Ciel MMF


----------



## French75

2004 marron city again !!


----------



## tatertot

Today I'm going with~
Sandstone GGH Weekender
Papatee MU
Pivonie Life wallet


----------



## purses & pugs

Cheating with Chanel Jumbo in black caviar leather today.

START!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^SO AM I!!! *Cheating, I mean, with my Chanel*


----------



## Hermancat

New to me...
Black RH '06 Work
Ciel GSH pencil
and
Magenta Money Wallet
Magent GSH CP


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day & Galet GSH money wallet


----------



## capbaggirl

Blue Roi RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## imlvholic

08 Ruby GGH CIty & 07 Black GGH Money Wallet


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon RH Day


----------



## roey

Tempete SGH PT


----------



## kiwishopper

Choco City with PHW


----------



## arthgirlie

Black lizard embossed RH City


----------



## molee808

Black giant stitch
Saddle mm cp


----------



## ieweuyhs

Forgot to post on my way out...

Cheating with Chanel Reissue Camera Case


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## purses & pugs

^hi there Ches!

Went grocery shopping and also a little more fun shopping (clothes) today and did not bother to change bag from yesterday - so Chanel Jumbo again!

Will go out with my girls tonight so will change bag then, but to which one

Anyway, START!


----------



## Hermancat

Black RH Work - again
Ciel GSH Pencil
Magenta Money Wallet
Magenta GSH CP

Happy Weekend to All!


----------



## French75

2007 Marine Work


----------



## roey

Canard SGH City


----------



## tsuarsawan

same....Marine GSH Day & Galet GSH Money wallet


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sorry... Wrong thread!


----------



## baglover1973

lime green GGH city


----------



## ieweuyhs

Staying home this lazy Sunday afternoon... Carry on. 

Game will end only when I post tomorrow morning, another 20 hours so so.


----------



## beauxgoris

same old same old: 

* 06 grenat work 
* pomegranate wallet
* 08 ruby cp
* 07 marine cp
* 08 black mini mini cp
* black keyring
* black boobie


----------



## capbaggirl

Papeete GSH PT
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sang RH City


V
V
V

STOP


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Day 19 Score Tally *
153 points
beauxgoris

116 points
capbaggirl

66 points
maxxout

68 points 
tsuarsawan

38 points
mere girl

38 points
molee808

25 points
2_shai

33 points
Hermancat

24 points
english_girl_900

15 points
baglover1973
roey

12 points
pilatesworks
Star*kitten
Susan Lee

10 points
LadyBo

9 points
BAL_Fanatic
French75

6 points
336
BagsR4Me
juzluvpink
margaritas
purplewithenvy

5 points
Crazyinlv
BHmommy

4 points

imlvholic
mintpearl
silverfern
SkyBlueDay

3 points

arthgirlie
Hypnosis
j0yc3
kiwishopper
LAltiero85
txrosegirl

1 point
grietje

Another week or so till the end of the month... I guess the winner is pretty obvious now, unless a miracle happens?


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^I'm trying sweet heart. 
Accessories do me every time.:lolots:


----------



## TobyAletha

*Arena City Classic that is looking great with my coat 
*


----------



## yunces

PT Sorbet RH


----------



## purses & pugs

2010 Sahara SGH City

START!


----------



## english_girl_900

08 EB CP only today - am cheating with a cheapy bag from New Look :shame:


----------



## mere girl

black mini pom pon with RGGH!  and it is plenty big enough to fit my MU inside!


----------



## oogiewoogie

10' Anthra RH Day
08 mini mini coin
o8 MU
09 Tempete Mini Money


----------



## capbaggirl

Outremer GSH PT
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## 2shai_

Vert Thyme GGH Hobo
Black GGH Money


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day & Galet GSH Money wallet


----------



## beauxgoris

* grenat work
* marine cp
* lilac cp
* pom wallet
* vert d'eau phone case


----------



## purplewithenvy

Seigle RGGH Day! Can't put this bag down since I got it a week and a half ago!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sang RH City again today


V
V
V
STOP

 *mere girl*'s got a new bag, and *beauxgoris*,  at your lovelies!


----------



## pbdb

meeting with teacher of my little boy so have to make Bal a little bit unassuming so I go for my Black First 2009 with Black GSH Money wallet.


----------



## purses & pugs

Sahara SGH City today as well

START!


----------



## Luxe Diva

Tis the season to wear darker colored bags which I have none in Balenciaga.  I want an Ink City which I will wear in the winter......until then I'm wearing my black BV "Bella" bag.


----------



## mere girl

mini black pom pon
blue layette MU


----------



## english_girl_900

08 EB CP inside cheapy bag again.


----------



## NYCavalier

black moto jacket w/ brass zips
cyclade perforated rh city
outremer gsh money wallet


----------



## capbaggirl

BDR GSH City
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP


----------



## roey

Canarad SGH City.  Just love this color combo!


----------



## 2shai_

Wearing my Vert Thyme GGH Hobo again!
Black GGH Money


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pourpre GSH PT today 




V
V
V
Stop


----------



## juzluvpink

awhh... i missed it!

NVM.. I shall contribute still...

Noix SGH City


----------



## wenrich

wearing my canard rggh town to the movie harry potter and the deadly hallows today


----------



## beauxgoris

same old same old:

* 06 grenat work 
* pomegranate wallet
* 08 ruby cp
* 07 marine cp
* 08 black mini mini cp
* black keyring
* black boobie


----------



## purses & pugs

Cheating today with my Mulberry Bayswater in black printed leather

START!


----------



## mere girl

little black baby pom pon with MU nestled inside..


----------



## cali_to_ny

Black GSH Hobo
Black GSH Lady Wallet
Amethyst mini mini cp
BDR Cuff Bracelet


----------



## LadyBo

Another black bayswater with raisin pencil


----------



## capbaggirl

Poupre GSH PT
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP


----------



## purplewithenvy

Seigle RGGH Day


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tempete RH Work today 



V
V
V
STOP


----------



## purses & pugs

^hello there Ches!

Carrying my beloved Tempete SGH City today

START!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey there! We're Tempete twins today!


----------



## purses & pugs

^oooo, yes we are! So if someone carries a Tempete today it will be a lot of extra points


----------



## mere girl

carrying my little cutie pom pon again! with MU inside!


----------



## 2shai_

Galet GGH Part Time
Black GGH Money


----------



## cali_to_ny

Running to the store for last-minute Thanksgiving goodies with my *Pommier Giant Hip *& *Galet mini mini cp*.


----------



## capbaggirl

Maldives GSH City
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday & GSH Galet money wallet


----------



## ieweuyhs

Late to post today..

Tempete RH Work again... My rainy day Bal...


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## purses & pugs

^hello fellow judge 

*Amethyst SGH PT* for me today

START!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey! Sandwich! 

It's TGIF!


----------



## purses & pugs

a double sandwich on a Friday - yum


----------



## mere girl

mini pom _again_ and MU inside (still ned more accessories!)


----------



## english_girl_900

08 EB CP in my work bag again


----------



## 2shai_

Vert Thyme GGH Hobo 
Black GGH Money


----------



## txrosegirl

my new-to-me canard town RH


----------



## capbaggirl

Sang RGGH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyst Courier & Galet GSH money wallet


----------



## molee808

06 Cornflower Twiggy
10 Black mini pocket
07 Olive Pewter mini cp


----------



## wenrich

Tempete GSH  pom pon today


----------



## pixiejenna

Pourpre RH City  and Maldives SGH CP.


----------



## capbaggirl

Outremer GSH PT
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP


----------



## cjen49

My newly bought black RH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

*I could have sworn I posted yesterday, but I don't see my post. Yikes!

Cheated with my Chanel Reissue Camera Case yesterday.


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## wenrich

I wore pourpre rh city with ruby coin purse to church


----------



## pbdb

Amethyst GGH Midday with Black GSH Money wallet...too lazy to change to my GGH black money wallet


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ruby RH City


----------



## Susan Lee

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## beauxgoris

a bit of a rut

* 06 grenat work 
* pomegranate wallet
* 08 ruby cp
* 07 marine cp
* 08 black mini mini cp
* black keyring
* black boobie


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Tempete GSH City


----------



## capbaggirl

*P&P *????? *Ches* ?????
Have we started again?????


----------



## purses & pugs

^yep, sorry I was so busy yesterday that I forgot to post!

Carrying my Vert Fonce RH City today

START!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, *p&p*!

Would it be evil of me to stop? :devil: I was busy in the morning and didn't manage to post.

Charbon GGH City today




V
V
V
STOP


----------



## purses & pugs

^lol, we need to make it a little hard sometimes to...this game can't always be easy:devil:


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Indeed, my fellow :devil:

In any case, it's almost the end of Nov! Yikes!


----------



## purses & pugs

^I know, it's crazy!! Christmas is coming right around the corner


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Hey, *p&p*!
> 
> *Would it be evil of me to stop?* :devil: I was busy in the morning and didn't manage to post.
> 
> Charbon GGH City today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V
> V
> V
> STOP


 
yes it would!


----------



## lovely64

I´m wearing my 04 black weekender with pewter hw. I love it, and even though I paid through my nose it was worth every penny


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^Lovely, you make me feel like pulling mine out of her dustbag !
(I also paid way over the top for that bag, but she sure is a beauty!  ) 

I am cheating today, with my Chanel Caviar GSH Jumbo....my DH and I are going out for a very fancy dinner date this Monday evening.....with 4 kids, we hardly ever find time to get away alone!
I am wearing my 08 Black Moto though !


----------



## capbaggirl

Seigle RGGH City
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> yes it would!



:shame: :devil:  

Today's the last day of November!

Still using my Charbon GGH City



V
V
V
START


----------



## 2shai_

Galet GGH PT
Black GGH Money


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday & Galet GSH Money


----------



## Susan Lee

Still carrying Anthra RGGH City, but switched tonight to Canard RGGH Work


----------



## beauxgoris

went back to trusty black city today:

* 05 black city
* pomegranate wallet
* 08 ruby cp
* 07 marine cp
* 08 black mini mini cp
* black keyring
* black boobie


----------



## capbaggirl

me too.......I am pulling out my ol' faithful for tonight!

Blk RH City
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## purses & pugs

Ok, so for the last time: *Sapphire RH City*

STOP!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Pourpre GSH PT* + Black RH Pencil, Sanguine RH CP, and Sang Click.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sorry for the late post. I've been confined to my bed due to this darn migraine. 

*November 2010 Score Tally*
185 points
capbaggirl

178 points
beauxgoris

84 points 
tsuarsawan

66 points
maxxout

57 points
mere girl

49 points
mere girl
purplewithenvy

45 points
2_shai

43 points
molee808

33 points
Hermancat

30 points
english_girl_900

21 points
roey

15 points
baglover1973
Susan Lee

12 points
cali_to_ny
LadyBo
pilatesworks
Star*kitten

9 points
BAL_Fanatic
French75

6 points
336
BagsR4Me
juzluvpink
margaritas
oogiewoogie
txrosegirl

5 points

BHmommy
Crazyinlv
NYCavalier

4 points

imlvholic
mintpearl
pixiejenna
silverfern
SkyBlueDay

3 points

arthgirlie
cjen49
Hypnosis
j0yc3
kiwishopper
LAltiero85
wenrich

1 point
grietje
Luxe Diva

It was a close match, and surprisingly, a miracle occurred! *capbaggirl* is our November , edging out *beauxgoris*! 

All hail the ...


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin RH Day 
Canard RGGH Money
Jaune MU
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Sorbet Pencil


----------



## capbaggirl

Woo Hoo! 
But I think if it wasn't for the accessories *tsuarsawan* would have beaten us all! 

At work today I've got;
Miss Seigle RGGH City
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, November ...

Yeah, I think you're right. *tsuarsawan* would have won because she posts like everyday!


----------



## capbaggirl

Agreed! I think *tsuarsawan* should be crowned November 
Ches - I hope you're feeling better....I am sooooooo grumpy when I have a migraine......go back to bed & rest!


----------



## beauxgoris

Ooops! I got lazy in the end.. hehe

today:

* coffee bean besace
* poupre compagnon
* black mini mini cp
* lilac cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry mini mini cp


----------



## arthgirlie

Today was the Taupe RH City Cross bag!


----------



## purses & pugs

*capbaggirl *- *congrats!!! I give my crown away to you now - our new queen, the November queen*


*Ches*, hope you feel better now


----------



## purses & pugs

*07 black RH City* with:
10 Sang SGH Lady Wallet
08 Ruby RH CP
08 Vert Thyme GGH CP
09 Tempete mm
09 Officier mm


----------



## mere girl

anthra RH City
Blue layette MU

congrats - *capbaggirl*!!


----------



## lovelygarments

Today I'm carrying:

Black Puffy Square Bag - large size - I can't think of the name right now
02 Black FBF
2010 Juane Mini Mini Classique Bag Charm
2007 Juane Wallet
2007 Juane Make-up
2010 Papeete Click
2009 Bal Black Leather Jacket
2009 Bal Black Suede Bow Booties

I had to go to a continuing legal education class yesterday, and that is what I wore. I'm wearing pretty much the same thing today - just changing out my sweater and jeans!  It's my uniform.  

With all of my Bal bags, I've been carrying these two bags as my go to bags for the last two weeks.  Hugs to all my Bal sisters out there!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Thank you, *capbaggirl* and *p&p*!


----------



## lovelygarments

^^^I hope you are feeling better too.  Headaches can just be debilitating.  I have a very understanding husband, and he will massage my scalp, temples, face and neck.  I also put those cold things that you can stick on your forehead.  I don't get headaches as bad as I used to - I have botox injected in the vertical line on my forehead - you know that line you get when you are thinking really hard.  That has cut down my headaches by about 95%.  I know that migraines are different than headaches, but my headaches would go into migraines with the sensitivity to light, vomiting, etc.  I also took Maxalt (sp?).  I hope you are feeling better, and sorry I got off topic.  Hugs!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you, *lovelygarments*! 

This is one of the worst bouts of migraine I've had - complete with nausea and vomiting. Previously it would go away after a day of hibernation. But this time it lasted for close to 72 hours.


----------



## lovelygarments

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Thank you, *lovelygarments*!
> 
> This is one of the worst bouts of migraine I've had - complete with nausea and vomiting. Previously it would go away after a day of hibernation. But this time it lasted for close to 72 hours.



Oh, I'm so sorry - I will send positive thoughts your way, and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you. You're too kind.

Okay, better stop chatting before we get booted out.


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Chataigne GGH PT* (and same accessories...)
Black RH Pencil
Sang Click
Sanguine RH CP


----------



## molee808

black maxi twiggy
black mini pocket
olive pewter cp


----------



## tsuarsawan

Congrats *capbaggirl!* Nice to see a fellow aussie take the crown.
you most definetly desterve to be November my friend! 
I am happy plotting along coming 3rd all the time.....

ooh *ches* my dear, I hope your feeling better today sweetie!!! 


Today wearing my *Amethyst* Courier & Galet GSH Money


----------



## arthgirlie

2010 Holiday Tri-color (Blue/Red/Green) RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Ches, I hope you are feeling better. This one sounds like a 'doozy', take care darling girl & just take it easy. 

*Lovelygarments* - what a sweet man you have, taking such good care  of you & I'm happy to hear Botox provided you with relief from what  sounded like a truly debilitating condition.

*P&P *our October thank you & I accept the passing of the torch..oh..crown!

  Thanks everyone for your kind congratulations .........so with out further adieu....
  Today I have with me..... *Miss BDR GSH City*

  Let the games begin...............*START*...............>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh it starts again....

As stated before, stepping out again with my *Amethyst* Courier & Galet GSH Money.


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^^^ Oops! Maybe I shouldn't have started yet??? I didn't check with Ches??? 
Since it's already the 4th Dec, for now we'll keep going until Ches stops & I get the hang of this! 

Woo hoo ....glad you posted again *tsuarsawan*! 
Let's try & keep this crown in this country for a little longer! Good luck honey!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, sure you can start... We both posted consecutively yesterday, so no one scored. But today, *tsuarsawan* made it. And thank you for your concern. 



Raisin RH Day again



V
V
V
STOP


----------



## French75

2004 Black city


----------



## mayen120

blue roi perforated city


----------



## beauxgoris

* coffee bean besace
* poupre compagnon
* black mini mini cp
* lilac cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry mini mini cp


----------



## capbaggirl

Sang RGGH City

*Start     >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## tsuarsawan

This crown must be mine, all mine.....:lolots::lolots:

stepping out with my *Vert Thyme* GGH Day & *Galet* GSH Money...


----------



## cali_to_ny

*Seigle Velo*
*Black Lady Wallet*
*Galet Mini CP*


----------



## roey

Just put away my Anthra RGGH City for Bleu Roi SGH City!


----------



## arthgirlie

Went for something bright and different from my usual neutral bags...Sorbet RH City


----------



## mere girl

venturing out with my castagna RH City (and blue MU)


----------



## Indiana

I have no choices in my Bal stable, so it was Caramel First for me (again)


----------



## purses & pugs

Not going out today but last night I carried my 09 Anthra SGH Envelope with Tempete mm inside.


----------



## lovelygarments

Last night I carried my 05 black mini classique, and I put my 2010 turquoise mini mini first bag charm on it.


----------



## arthgirlie

Murier RH City today! Guess I'm breaking my usual trend again and wearing a color other than black. Maybe I'll keep this up!


----------



## purses & pugs

07 black RH City
09 Temnpete mm
09 Officier mm
08 Ruby RH CP
08 Vert Thyme GGH CP
10 Sang SGH Lady wallet


----------



## capbaggirl

Went out for lunch with my sister today & look *Miss Papeete GSH PT* with me! 

*P&P - *your Blk RH City was carrying some seriously gorgeous eye candy! Totally yummy coloured accessories!


----------



## purses & pugs

*capbaggirl*, thank you! I carry these accessories almost every day and it makes me really happy to see the colorful little things in my bag


----------



## molee808

*Murier RGGH City
Black RGGH Mini Pocket
Saddle mm cp*
^.^


----------



## pbdb

Tempete GCH City with my Black money GSH wallet


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ooops... Late for the party again. I didn't realise capbaggirl had started yesterday! :shame:

Raisin RH Day again - been lazy to change bags and it's a good rainy day bag!


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^^^ Hi Ches, lets give everyone a running chance on the other side of the world. I don't want all the 'Northern Hemisphere' members to be disadvantaged as we are both below ..oops sorry just saw that in your case just above the equator.....so let's go again anyway! 

*.......Start >>>>>>>>
*
It's evening here & I wont be going out again but I've already got my *Sapphire RH Wk* ready to go for tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessGina

used my black city today. im actually prefering my 05 olive because she is all soft and broken in.


----------



## lovelygarments

06 Black Matellasse Tote
07 Juane Wallet
07 Juane Make-up
09 Papeete Click
02 FBF First
2010 Anniversary Juane mini mini first charm


----------



## mere girl

castagna RH City...blue Make Up


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin RH Day... AGAIN! I promise to change my bag tomorrow!


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## pilatesworks

08 Black Moto jacket
Bal Silk Floral Scarf
07 VF GSH Work
04 Black PHW MU
05 RT CP
Black GSH Triple Tour Bracelet


----------



## brahh

GGH Black Work!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

white slim gsh


----------



## juzluvpink

*Raisin* *GGH* *PT*!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Canard RGGH PT 
*
*Start >>>>>>>*


----------



## purses & pugs

oh I forgot to post today, that was convinient

Cheating with Mulberry Mabel in chocolate brown today, BUT it contained

08 Ruby RH CP
08 Vert Thyme GGH CP
09 Tempete mm
09 Officier mm
10 Sang SGH Lady Wallet


----------



## beauxgoris

* black city
* poupre compagnon
* black mini mini cp
* lilac cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry mini mini cp


----------



## lovelygarments

05 black work
2010 anthracite RGGH wallet
2010 papeete click
07 juane make-up


----------



## ieweuyhs

Officier GSH Pom Pon


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## French75

2004 marron city


----------



## juzluvpink

*09 Noix SGH City*
*09 Pommier MU*


----------



## capbaggirl

Pretty *Miss BDR GSH City *is coming to work with me today!
*
.......Start >>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## beauxgoris

* black city
* poupre compagnon
* ruby cp
* lilac cp
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry mini mini cp


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hmm... Think I better start posting at the end of the day to give the rest a fighting chance. Or not?


----------



## lovelygarments

05 black work
2010 anthracite RGGH Wallet
2007 juane wallet
2010 papeete click


----------



## arthgirlie

Today was the 2010 Black Lizard Embossed City!


----------



## molee808

Black maxi twiggy
Black mini pocket
Olive pewter cp
Saddle mm cp


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day & Galet GSH Money


----------



## purses & pugs

Pourpre GGH Pom
Sang GSH Lady wallet
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## French75

2005 Black city


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheated with my Chanel today...


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## MissMerion

07 black sgh city for me today


----------



## capbaggirl

Finally a hot sunny day.....*Miss Maldives GSH City* is coming to work with me today!

*Start >>>>>>>>>*


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday & Galet GSH Money


----------



## mere girl

i wore my castagna RH City with MU inside earlier today but techically I am sort of still 'wearing' it as I am treating the corners with shine restore (9.40pm here and husband away so bags getting tlc!)


----------



## beauxgoris

* *2005 chocolate shopper!* 
* poupre compagnon
* ruby cp
* lilac cp
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry mini mini cp


----------



## txrosegirl

my '07 plomb city...i love this bag more than anything! lol


----------



## molee808

*Black maxi twiggy*
Black mini pocket
Olive pewter cp
Saddle mm cp
Raisin mm cp


----------



## arthgirlie

It was back to the 2010 Murier RH City today!


----------



## LadyBo

After using my paraty for the last few days galet RH city is ready for today with my beloved raisin GCH pencil.


----------



## imlvholic

2010 Anthra RGGH cIty


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ruby Courier


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## beauxgoris

^^What's "stop" mean in your signature? I've always wondered....

* black city
* poupre compagnon
* ruby cp
* lilac cp
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry mini mini cp


----------



## ieweuyhs

It's part of the game. 

Since everyone who posts between my co-judge and I for the day will be awarded points, we would post a START and STOP in our posts, to make it easier for participants to see for themselves if they successfully posted between the pair of us and earn some points for themselves.


----------



## beauxgoris

ieweuyhs said:


> It's part of the game.
> 
> Since everyone who posts between my co-judge and I for the day will be awarded points, we would post a START and STOP in our posts, to make it easier for participants to see for themselves if they successfully posted between the pair of us and earn some points for themselves.



Ohhhhh! LOL I never knew what it meant! haha - I always just post one day apart and really wasn't paying attention to when to start or stop.


----------



## ieweuyhs




----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon GGH PT


----------



## French75

Same for me !!! 


beauxgoris said:


> Ohhhhh! LOL I never knew what it meant! haha - I always just post one day apart and really wasn't paying attention to when to start or stop.


----------



## MissMerion

Galet sgh PT


----------



## arthgirlie

2010 Nuage RH City!!!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Outremer GSH PT

Start >>>>>>>>*


----------



## pilatesworks

08 Black Moto
07 Black GSH PT
06 Porte Monnaie
04 Black MU


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyst Courier & Galet GSH Money


----------



## 2shai_

Amethyst GGH Hobo
Black GGH Money


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Sang GSH Day


----------



## arthgirlie

Black Lizard Embossed RH City


----------



## beauxgoris

* black city
* poupre compagnon
* ruby cp
* lilac cp
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry mini mini cp


----------



## english_girl_900

06 Rouille Day
08 EB CP


----------



## LadyBo

Just spent 5 hours in A&E with DD1 (she is okay now). Galet RH city came too


----------



## mere girl

LadyBo said:


> Just spent 5 hours in A&E with DD1 (she is okay now). Galet RH city came too


oh poor you and DD1 - I'm so pleased she is fine now - had to fetch my son from school yesterday with a head injury!
castagna RH City today (not forgetting MU inside!) - loving this bag!


----------



## lovelygarments

05 black work
07 marine make-up
07 juane make-up
10 papeete click
10 anthracite RGH wallet
09 (?) mandarin make-up


----------



## purses & pugs

Tempete SGH CIty
Sang Lady Wallet
Ruby RH CP
VErt Thyne GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black GSH TT


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, former co-judge!

Charbon GGH City 

V
V
V
STOP


----------



## French75

2004 Marron city


----------



## MissMerion

galet sgh PT again


----------



## Livia1

Went out for an early dinner and brought my Galet GSH Envelope Clutch


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^We've missed you, our September


----------



## Livia1

^^ Awww ... thank you


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Roi RGGH PT

Start >>>>>>>>>*


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day & Galet GSH Money


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cafe GGH City


----------



## amgmom

Seigle RGGH PT


----------



## 2shai_

Vert Thyme GGH Hobo
Black GGH Money


----------



## arthgirlie

It was the Taupe RH City Cross today


----------



## Irissy

black city (regular hardware) in the afternoon then i switched it to pourpre GSH flat clutch for night time.


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*


----------



## mere girl

castagna City - blue MU!


----------



## LadyBo

Galet RH city with raisin pencil again


----------



## purses & pugs

Sapphire RH City
Sang Lady Wallet
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black GSH TT


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, my November co-judge!

Was home all day on Sunday, so here's my belated post

Sang RH City


V
V
V
STOP

Shall get started on the scoring thus far... Wonder who's leading...


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Score Tally for December 2010 So Far*
62 points
purses & pugs

39 points
beauxgoris

32 points
lovelygarments

24 points
mere girl

20 points
tsuarsawan

18 points
arthgirlie

16 points
molee808

11 points
LadyBo

9 points
Irissy

8 points
2shai_

6 points
amgmom
BAL_Fanatic
pilatesworks

5 points
cali_to_ny

4 points
english_girl_900
pbdb

3 points
arthgirlie
French75
Indiana
Livia1
PrincessGina
roey

And results for the first lap are in! Leading is our former October , *purses & pugs*! BTW, *p&p*, did your nick always have spaces in it? I always thought it was purses&pugs without spaces. :shame:

Actually it was a tight race between contenders *beauxgoris* (who jumped to the top 3 with less than 5 entries), *lovelygarments* and *purses & pugs*. But *p&p* managed to score two 2x multipliers that gave her an enormous edge over her rivals.

Will this trend continue? Will *p&p* be crowned  again this month? Stay tuned!  

P.S. It's more fun when I tabulate scores after a week or so right? Then you get a pleasant surprise when you see the tally.


----------



## LadyBo

Too late (early?) for points but anyway. Using my Galet city again and raisin pencil.


----------



## capbaggirl

Stepping for dinner & taking my* Plomb GSH Flat Clutch

Start >>>>>>>*


----------



## mere girl

castagna RH City yet again! with MU inside..yet again!


----------



## purses & pugs

Sapphire RH City
Sang Lady Wallet
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> And results for the first lap are in! Leading is our former October , *purses & pugs*! BTW, *p&p*, did your nick always have spaces in it? I always thought it was purses&pugs without spaces. :shame:
> 
> Actually it was a tight race between contenders *beauxgoris* (who jumped to the top 3 with less than 5 entries), *lovelygarments* and *purses & pugs*. But *p&p* managed to score two 2x multipliers that gave her an enormous edge over her rivals.
> 
> Will this trend continue? Will *p&p* be crowned  again this month? Stay tuned!
> 
> P.S. It's more fun when I tabulate scores after a week or so right? Then you get a pleasant surprise when you see the tally.



What, I'm in first place?? I haven't posted everyday this month so that was a pleasant surprise So I two 2x multipliers? I'm good, haha!

*Ches*, my nick name have always been *purses & pugs*, you can't change it here anyway Not that I wanted to either, without the spaces it would look crowded and "messy", lol!

And yes, I totally agree that it's more fun when you tabulate scores after a week


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^


----------



## baglici0us

I am wearing my lovely new RGGH Anthracite FW City! 

Theres a story behind this: I was originally going to sell it and I had listed it on ebay under buy it now as I also have a 2007 GGH Anthracite City which happened to be the same shade as this other city, only glossier. I decided I could only keep one, and thought the RGGH had to go.

Someone clicked on buy it now and my City sold a couple of days after I had listed it. When I saw the email pop up in my inbox, I felt this inexplicable sadness, and I wished that I had never put it up for sale.

Well, fast forward a day later, ebay emailed me to say that the account had been compromised and I received a bunch of emails from this Nigerian scammer. So i didnt have to sell my lovely bag after all!  Happy ending. I am using her all the time now. Here's a pic:


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cyclade Twiggy


----------



## Livia1

Anthra RGGH City


*baglicious*, cute story. Sometimes it's just meant to be. And how could you even _think _about letting go of that beauty


----------



## juzluvpink

ARGH!!! All the pictures of the Anthra RGGH is killing me!!! 

I'm using my Pourpre RH City and Pommier MU today.



baglici0us said:


> I am wearing my lovely new RGGH Anthracite FW City!
> 
> Theres a story behind this: I was originally going to sell it and I had listed it on ebay under buy it now as I also have a 2007 GGH Anthracite City which happened to be the same shade as this other city, only glossier. I decided I could only keep one, and thought the RGGH had to go.
> 
> Someone clicked on buy it now and my City sold a couple of days after I had listed it. When I saw the email pop up in my inbox, I felt this inexplicable sadness, and I wished that I had never put it up for sale.
> 
> Well, fast forward a day later, ebay emailed me to say that the account had been compromised and I received a bunch of emails from this Nigerian scammer. So i didnt have to sell my lovely bag after all!  Happy ending. I am using her all the time now. Here's a pic:


----------



## arthgirlie

Black RH Town


----------



## molee808

Murier RGGH City
Black RGGH Mini Pocket
Saddle MM CP


----------



## capbaggirl

*P & P *- I am keeping the crown nice & shinny..........looks like it could be your again! 

Took my *Outremer GSH PT* to work today.....

*.......continue >>>>>>>>*


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day
Galet GSH Money
08 Saddle GGH CP


----------



## capbaggirl

tsuarsawan said:


> Marine GSH Day
> Galet GSH Money
> 08 Saddle GGH CP



*tsuarawan - *new accessory???? a Saddle GGH CP...what a score, stunning combo! Congrats!


----------



## roey

Olive RGGH City


----------



## pbdb

still using my Tempete GCH City with my Black Money GSH wallet and Bal Paris perfume


----------



## tsuarsawan

capbaggirl said:


> *tsuarawan - *new accessory???? a Saddle GGH CP...what a score, stunning combo! Congrats!


 
thanks *capbaggirl*,
I finally got my accessory.


----------



## French75

Pourpre RH Work


----------



## purses & pugs

*Light Olive RH City*
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Sang SGH Lady wallet


----------



## Livia1

Such a clear and beautiful day here today - sunny and -4°C
I'm carrying my *Rouge Theatre City*


----------



## mere girl

^^ what a stunning bag!!! 
I'm wearing my castagna city! blue MU!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Late post for me... I'm on my way home. 

Tempete RH Work 


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

*Poupre GSH PT

Start >>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## LadyBo

Galet RH city with raisin pencil again.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I almost carried my Pourpre GSH PT today too, but changed it for my Chanel as I was going for a wedding dinner tonight. 

Sorry ladies, I'm posting early today. 

Black Chanel Reissue Camera Case 



V
V
V
STOP


----------



## LadyBo

Too late again!  Anyway, red Chloe Marcie is brightening a dull, rainy day.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Blue Roi RH City


----------



## French75

Pourpre RH Work


----------



## mere girl

LadyBo said:


> Too late again! Anyway, red Chloe Marcie is brightening a dull, rainy day.


 I'm too late too - but the stop and start was during the night for us!!
castagna RH City again...too lazy to change and I love it too much!


----------



## LillyChlo

Blue Roi GSH Work


----------



## arthgirlie

Taupe Mini Gold Hardware City Cross


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Raisin GSH CITY*
Black RH Pencil
Sang Click
Sanguine RH CP


----------



## capbaggirl

*Maldives GSH City

Start >>>>>>>>*


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^We meet again! But to be fair to the tPFers on the other side of the globe, I shall post later tonight on my way home.


----------



## silheyy

murier velo


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday 
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## LadyBo

Was going to carry my red marcie again but am wearing a fushia top for work and they clash. Quick swop to raisin GCH city with raisin pencil.


----------



## purses & pugs

*07 Marine GGH Work*
08 Ruby RH CP
08 Vert Thyme GGH CP
09 Officier mm
09 Tempete mm
10 Sang lady wallet


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## juzluvpink

*Raisin* *GGH* *PT* and my new lil twilly


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Tempete GSH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pourpre GSH PT 




V
V
V
STOP


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> Pourpre GSH PT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V
> V
> V
> STOP


 oops...missed it! but thanks for the later 'stop' x
castagna City


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^You're welcome. Christmas is almost here - the season of GIVING


----------



## sandysandiego

Amethyst Work


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Officier GGH PT*

and again...
Black RH Pencil
Sang Click
Sanguine RH CP

I REALLY need more accessories!


----------



## capbaggirl

We have cataclysmic weather today, with apparently more storms on the way so I thought  *Miss BDR GSH City *would help to brighten my day!*

Start >>>>>>>>>*


----------



## lccsue

Noix Club!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## beauxgoris

* black city
* poupre compagnon
* ruby cp
* lilac cp
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry mini mini cp


----------



## Jira

05 Black Day


----------



## 2shai_

Black GGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## Susan Lee

08 Marine SGH PT


----------



## roey

08 Marine SGH Work


----------



## arthgirlie

It was the Murier RH City again today


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cyclade GSH Day


----------



## purses & pugs

Cheating with Chanel black 226 Reissue
Sang Lady wallet
Ruby RH CP
Officier mm
Tempete mm


----------



## mere girl

castagna RH City...blue layette MU... _yet again!_


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Glad you made it in time today!

Lazy Friday with my Pourpre GSH PT again...



V
V
V
STOP


----------



## LadyBo

Oops too late again. I have beautiful raisin puddle on my desk today - CGH city  A
and raisin pencil


----------



## French75

2010 Acier (blue) suede work


----------



## pbdb

Noix GGH PT/ black GSH money wallet and moto jacket FW 2010 with steel zippers (finally wore the jacket here with 7 degrees weather!!!)


----------



## BagsR4Me

Accessories:

Black RH Pencil
Sang Click
Sanguine RH CP

Cheating on Bal and carrying my Chloe Heloise Satchel today...


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH city*


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm in a little rut. But I've been too busy to switch anything out. 

* black city
* poupre compagnon
* ruby cp
* lilac cp
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry mini mini cp


----------



## booradley

my only one which I'm getting a bit sick of  but no cash for a new one


----------



## capbaggirl

*Raisin GSH City

Start >>>>>>>*


----------



## beauxgoris

ooops! - the start - stop thing is throwing me off!!!!

* black city
* poupre compagnon
* ruby cp
* lilac cp
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry mini mini cp
* black boobie


----------



## Cate14

Sahara GSH Work (2008?)


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday
Galet GSH Money wallet
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## arthgirlie

2010 Nuage RH City


----------



## LadyBo

Bleu roi GSH day with raisin GCH pencil


----------



## mere girl

^ morning! castagna RH City - blue MU!


----------



## LadyBo

Morning back at you S!


----------



## purses & pugs

2010 black GGH City
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Black SGH TT


----------



## tatertot

Sandstone GGH WE
Pivione Life
Papatee Make-up


----------



## MissMerion

Black sgh city this afternoon


----------



## French75

Noix GSH Work


----------



## capbaggirl

Catching up with some girlfriends for breakfast, then some last minute Christmas shopping & taking *Miss Papeete GSH PT.......
 
........continue  >>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Susan Lee

Still toting Marine SGH Part Time


----------



## babyskyblue

Pivoine City RGGH


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyst Courier
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## 2shai_

Seigle RGGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sanguine Flap


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## Crazyinlv

Marc Jacobs Red Clutch to my DH's company Christmas Gathering

Of course my SANG GSH CP was inside


----------



## LadyBo

If I go out (we had tons of snow yesterday) it will be my BR day with GSH


----------



## heather123

Anthra Twiggy.


----------



## capbaggirl

Making an early post - trying to be fair to everyone on the other side of the world - 

*Emerald (Evergreen) GSH City *is ready to go out with me tomorrow.* 

Start >>>>>>*


----------



## purses & pugs

Amethyst SGH PT
Sang lady wallet
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Officier mm
Tempete mm


----------



## beauxgoris

same old same old

* black city
* poupre compagnon
* ruby cp
* lilac cp
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry mini mini cp
* black boobie


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day
Galet GSH Money
08 Saddle GGH CP


----------



## purses & pugs

Moutarde RH City
Sang Lady wallet
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## mere girl

changed to my anthra RH City last night and going to carry it today ..with blue MU inside.


----------



## French75

2005 black city


----------



## LadyBo

BR day with GSH and raisin pencil


----------



## juzluvpink

*Sorbet Twiggy!*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Poupre GSH PT

Continue >>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## mere girl

bbags are snuggled in their boxes (all two of them but it's still my little 'collection!) as going skiing tomorrow until after New Year so I'm using an old 'throwaround' bag! 
Have a great Xmas and New Year everyone!


----------



## Jess007

I had a date with my lime green Coach soho.It matched my white jeans and lime green earrings


----------



## purses & pugs

07 Marine GGH Work
Sang Lady wallet
Vert Thym eGGH CP
Ruby RH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## French75

2005 black city again


----------



## ieweuyhs

Light Olive GSH PT


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## nazaluke

New to me: 2007 Mogano GGH Day to Costco!


----------



## thedseer

rt twiggy : )


----------



## LadyBo

Red Chloe Marcie


----------



## NYCavalier

nuage rggh city!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Outremer GSH PT

Start >>>>>>>
*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon GGH PT


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## beauxgoris

* black city
* poupre compagnon
* ruby cp
* lilac cp
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry mini mini cp
* black boobie


----------



## Irissy

black city


----------



## Irissy

beauxgoris said:


> * black city
> * poupre compagnon
> * ruby cp
> * lilac cp
> * black mini mini cp
> * marine cp
> * black key ring
> * black cherry mini mini cp
> * black boobie



u have that many bal accessories in ur bag at once?


----------



## purses & pugs

06 Rouille City
Sang lady wallet
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## MissMerion

Galet sgh PT today, first time my Bbaby see the snow!


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## French75

05 black city again !


----------



## beauxgoris

Irissy said:


> u have that many bal accessories in ur bag at once?



I always have an assortment of bal coin purses in my bags - I like to keep everything organized and don't like things floating around.


----------



## LadyBo

Chloe vermillion Marcie with Raisin GCH pencil


----------



## beauxgoris

Irissy said:


> u have that many bal accessories in ur bag at once?



Well the boobie and the key ring don't go inside the bag.

This is how I roll.  Hahaha!


----------



## beauxgoris

Enjoy!


----------



## beauxgoris




----------



## beauxgoris




----------



## Livia1

^^ "What's in you bag"-overload :girlwhack:
*Beaux*, your pics have always been and still are among my absolute favourites.
Thanks for giving me an excuse to look at them again


----------



## beauxgoris

Livia1 said:


> ^^ "What's in you bag"-overload :girlwhack:
> *Beaux*, your pics have always been and still are among my absolute favourites.
> Thanks for giving me an excuse to look at them again



Thank you *Livia1*  - this was a "greatest hits" from the "what's in your bag thread". I am a huge Bal accessories fan - as much as I adore Balenciaga bags, I almost like accessories more. I like to change colors depending on which bag I use, and keep it fresh for me. That way it's like a fun treat every time I look inside my bag.


----------



## Livia1

beauxgoris said:


> Thank you *Livia1*  - this was a "greatest hits" from the "what's in your bag thread". I am a huge Bal accessories fan - as much as I adore Balenciaga bags, I almost like accessories more. I like to change colors depending on which bag I use, and keep it fresh for me. That way it's like a fun treat every time I look inside my bag.



I know you like your accessories and you have great taste in them too.
I like to keep to a few bags, often carrying the same bag for days. Changing accessories does indeed keep it fresh. And I just love peaking inside a bag filled with colourful CP's etc.


----------



## ieweuyhs

*beauxgoris*,   

2009 Lilac RH City


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

*beauxgoris* - I second that    

*Raisin GSH City

Start >>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## purses & pugs

^Hi there *T* 

06 Rouille City
Sang Lady wallet
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## French75

I'm cheating with Mulberry Alexa... no points for me...


----------



## purses & pugs

^unless you have some Bal accessories inside it!! But I can't seem to remember that you have any? Not yet at least Forgive me if I'm wrong!


----------



## molee808

Sang Twiggy
Black Mini Pocket
Saddle mm cp


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> ^Hi there *T*
> 
> 06 Rouille City
> Sang Lady wallet
> Ruby RH CP
> Vert Thyme GGH CP
> Tempete mm
> Officier mm


 

hi sweet **A* *
*Have a wonderful xmas eve sweetie. *


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> hi sweet **A* *
> *Have a wonderful xmas eve sweetie. *



You too sweetie:xtree:


----------



## 2shai_

Vert Thyme GGH Hobo
Black GGH Money


----------



## LadyBo

Red Chloe Marcie again with raisin pencil


----------



## pilatesworks

2007 Black GSH Flat Clutch ( still need to post pics of this one! ) 
Running around getting the last Christmas prezzies! 


Hey Beaux, loved all your 'what's in your bag' shots !


----------



## beauxgoris

pilatesworks said:


> 2007 Black GSH Flat Clutch ( still need to post pics of this one! )
> Running around getting the last Christmas prezzies!
> 
> 
> Hey Beaux, loved all your 'what's in your bag' shots !



^^Thank you *L*.  I'd love to see your black flat clutch sometime, I've been searching for a RH black one for what seems like years....

me today:

* black city
* poupre compagnon
* ruby cp
* lilac cp
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry mini mini cp
* black boobie


----------



## arthgirlie

Black Lizard Embossed RH City


----------



## sonyaGB

midnight large PS1 with a balenciaga sang sgh coin purse and a balenciaga black ghost clutch inside


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cypres RH Velo


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

*BDR GSH City

Start >>>>>>>
*


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## beauxgoris

* black city
* poupre compagnon
* ruby cp
* lilac cp
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry mini mini cp
* black boobie


----------



## roey

Officier SGH PT


----------



## LadyBo

Cyclade twiggy and raisin pencil


----------



## Livia1

Carried my Galet GSH Envelope Clutch yesterday evening.
No Bals today unfortunately as this is the day and we're spending christmas at home.
I might have to sneak in and cuddle my bags instead


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Remember to give them a Christmas hug and do a headcount! Who knows? Santa might have sneaked in his present for you!


----------



## Livia1

^^ Lol, I doubt it - haven't wished for anything Bal this year (:weird.
I'll give them all a hug ... when BF is busy with the turkey, lol


----------



## sonyaGB

tonight i'll be carrying my:

sapphire GSH flat clutch
sang GSH coin purse
coach poppy wallet


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mogano GGH PT


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cypres RH Velo 

*Actually I ended up using my Raisin RH Day instead yesterday. 

Merry Christmas, everyone! :xtree:

V
V
V
STOP


----------



## molee808

Merry Christmas to you too ches! and to everyone!!!

oooh, missed the game but I'm wearing
Sang Twiggy
Black Mini Pocket
Saddle MM CP


----------



## HOT4LV

Seigle RH PT Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## beauxgoris

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! 

I'm going to switch it up today!:

* craquele city
* stardust money
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini cp
* black boobie


----------



## pilatesworks

Merry Christmas Beaux and everyone! 
I am not wearing any bag right now ( just put the presents out and I am heading to bed! ), but I did have my Red GSH Envelope with me today, and tomorrow I am wearing my 07 Tomato GSH Work! 
Red just feels right for Christmas!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Merry Christmas *everyone, wishing you all a safe & happy festive season. :xtree:

*Evergreen GSH City

Start >>>>>>*


----------



## arthgirlie

Brown Lizard Embossed RH City


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officer GSH FC
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## purses & pugs

Just got home from my mother's house (been there for Christmas) and I carried

10 black RH WE
07 Marine GGH Work
Sang Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Ruby RH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## yunces

FC Ruby SGH and purrrrfect for Xmas...Happy Holiday everyoneeee :santawave:


----------



## kuromi

Electric Blue work


----------



## mere girl

Merry Xmas everyone - just going to sit down for Xmas dinner in the ski chalet so no handbag for me today on the slopes!!


----------



## Karenada

black GGH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cyclade RH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin RH Day again...



V
V
V
STOP


----------



## beauxgoris

* craquele city
* stardust money
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini cp
* black boobie


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Roi RGGH PT

Start >>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## arthgirlie

Ardoise RH City


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## beauxgoris

Default
* craquele city
* stardust money
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini cp
* black boobie


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## purses & pugs

2010 black GGH City
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Ruby RH CP
Sang Lady Wallet
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## txrosegirl

still my SGH anthra pom


----------



## Karenada

my one and only Black GGH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sang RH City



V
V
V
STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

I hope everyone had a great Christmas, I'm still carrying *Blue Roi RGGH PT

Start >>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## French75

2007 Marine RH Work


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## purses & pugs

*07 Marine GGH Work*
Sang Lady wallet
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## beauxgoris

* craquele city
* stardust money
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini cp
* black boobie


----------



## roey

Pourpe SGH City


----------



## matsubie

09 Charbon GGH City  =)


----------



## Indiana

Anthra Folk.  Bought it this morning and carried it all day.  It's


----------



## arthgirlie

It was the Ardoise RH City again today!


----------



## babyskyblue

Ardoise City with RGGH!


----------



## capbaggirl

babyskyblue said:


> Ardoise City with RGGH!



*'M'* - I am so jealous!!! Congrats on *BOTH* of your new babies!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sapphire RH City*
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Ruby RH CP
Sand Lady wallet
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## French75

07 Marine Work again


----------



## capbaggirl

*Papeete GSH PT

Continue  >>>>>>>>*


----------



## citychick

10 Anthra City GSH, my one and only BBag lol!! (For now anyway)


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH city*


----------



## faintlymacabre

Canard City


----------



## LadyBo

Cheating with my black Chloe paraty but still carrying my raisin pencil.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tempete RH Work



V
V
V
STOP


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 black city
* stardust money
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini cp
* black boobie


----------



## maire

2008 anthra city...


----------



## capbaggirl

*Black RH City

Start >>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## beauxgoris

Oops! Missed the "start" command!

* 2005 black city
* stardust money
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini cp
* black boobie


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyst courier
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## arthgirlie

Peony GGH City


----------



## pbdb

Galet GGH PT  with money wallet GSH (too lazy to switch to money wallet GGH)


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ciel Twiggy


----------



## purses & pugs

Cheating with my new Céline Envelope Luggage, but it containes
Sang Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Ruby RH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## brahh

Bleu Roi RH PT


----------



## LadyBo

Black paraty with raisin pencil.


----------



## Indiana

Anthracite Folk...


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tempete RH Work again...


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Hello there you two above.  I have been out of the country until today. Carried 05 Chocolate city the whole time.  Today, 05 Indigo city.  Tomorrow maybe my new 04 Rose city....if I can come up with something in the brown family.  Mainly like this color with muted browns.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey squashie! Where did you go? Hope you had fun!

Happy New Year Eve's Eve to all! The score tally for Dec 2010 will be up on New Year's Day and we shall crown the Dec  then!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Hi there butternut.  I made butternut squash soup today too.
Was in China and Hong Kong..some work, some play, some shopping in HK. (that rhymes)  Yes, it was fun. Did you stay put?
Speaking of travel....... where did that Santa Fe thread go? You were on it, right?


----------



## capbaggirl

*Maldives GSH City

Start  >>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## arthgirlie

Murier RH City


----------



## Susan Lee

Marine SGH PT


----------



## beauxgoris

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> Hello there you two above.  I have been out of the country until today. Carried 05 Chocolate city the whole time.  Today, 05 Indigo city.*  Tomorrow maybe my new 04 Rose city*....if I can come up with something in the brown family.  Mainly like this color with muted browns.



^^Oh my! Did you post photos of this bag yet? Rose was such a lovely color. I'd love to see!


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 black city
* stardust money
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini cp
* black boobie


----------



## purses & pugs

Same as yesterday:

Cheating with my new *Céline Envelope Luggage in wine red*, with 
Sang Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Ruby RH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday
Galet GSH Monry
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## maxxout

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Oh my! Did you post photos of this bag yet? Rose was such a lovely color. I'd love to see!




Hi there beauxgoris....I didn't post pics yet but will.  It has its original color, (no restoration) and looks like it hasn't faded. Got it just before I went on my trip so haven't seen it that much. I'm calling this my Christmas/birthday present.   Always loved this pink...hope I can wear it more than I think I can.....I'm such a grey/brown person.


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City again.



*maxxout*, 04 rose City sounds fab.


----------



## maxxout

^^^
thanks darlin
glad you are back to the vogue avatar.....my favorite...... and really is YOU.


----------



## Livia1

^^ I take that as a huge compliment since I think this cover is exquisite.


----------



## brahh

Cheating...LV Damier Verona GM.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin RH Day



V
V
V
STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

Last day of the month & of the Year! 
The crown has been polished & is waiting to be handed over the the 'Dec '

 Happy New Year everyone 

Today I'm using my *Outremer GSH PT

Start >>>>>>>*


----------



## molee808

Happy New Year to all!!!

I'm using my new-to-me *Black RGGH Mini Pompon* today... love it!
and her little friend Black RGGH Mini Pocket
plus Saddle MM CP :greengrin:


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 black city
* stardust money
* black mini mini cp
* marine cp
* black key ring
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini cp
* black boobie


----------



## arthgirlie

Nuage RH City


----------



## baglici0us

Anthracite RGGH City


----------



## tsuarsawan

* Happy New Year My Lovelies*



*Officier GSH FC*
*Saddle GGH CP*


----------



## French75

Thank you *tusarsawan* !!

HAPPY New YEAR TO EVERYBODY !! HOPE YOU HAVE A FABULOUS YEAR FULL OF HGs FINDS  !! 

Today I'm carrying my 2004 marron city. By the way *Maxxout*, I can't wait to see that rose city (you know how crazy I am about oldies)


----------



## purses & pugs

Happy New Year to you lovely ladies

Today I'm carrying my beloved and VERY missed *Rouge Theatre City* after getting it back from the spa


----------



## ieweuyhs

Happy New Year, ladies! Sorry for MIA-ing the past few days..

Points tally shall have to wait till the weekend, when I've got the time to total up the score. Sorry about that. So we shall keep everyone in suspense then... Just post away...

Vert Foret GSH Day for me today...



V
V
V
STOP


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Happy New Year!!*

I'm carrying my *Chataigne GGH PT*
+

Black RH Pencil
Sang Click
Sanguine RH CP


----------



## maxxout

I know we are not suppose to post pictures here but I want to start off the year defiantly. 
At least I am sticking to the subject as this is the bag I wore yesterday.  04 Rose .....  beauxgoris, French and Livia. Here it is. 

Forum girls, what do you think?   I am having trouble putting this with clothing. I am head to toe in Rick Owens as I thought his palette would tone down the bag.


----------



## Livia1

^^ Gorgeous ... you, the hair, the bag ...
Love the grey and rose together. That bag looks brand new, what a find!


I'm carrying my Anthra First today.


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Thanks babe.
It was not carried that much....paid the premium. Will post in RDC.


----------



## purses & pugs

^^^gorgeous *maxxout*, that bag is a fantastic find and it looks perfect with your grey palette. Lovely rose color, congrats!


----------



## redskater

*Max* I think it looks great ( I didn't know we weren't supposed to post pics, yikes! I always do)  

ok, no pic, but I'm wearing my 06 caramel pt, this thing is so darn soft!


----------



## maxxout

purses & pugs said:


> ^^^gorgeous *maxxout*, that bag is a fantastic find and it looks perfect with your grey palette. Lovely rose color, congrats!



Thank you , you style maven.


----------



## maxxout

redskater said:


> *Max* I think it looks great ( I didn't know we weren't supposed to post pics, yikes! I always do)
> 
> ok, no pic, but I'm wearing my 06 caramel pt, this thing is so darn soft!




yummmm...caramel.  love the brown undertones of 06 

I'm pretty sure we aren't suppose to post pics but maybe I'm wrong about that.


----------



## purses & pugs

^Hmmm... I can't say I've seen anywhere that we are not allowed to post pics of the bags we are carrying. So as long as we stick to the topic it should be ok?


----------



## LadyBo

Still cheating with my Chloe paraty (so easy to use) with raisin pencil


----------



## beauxgoris

*maxxout* - I've always had a fondness for 04 rose and your bag shows why. It's the deepest of all bal pinks without being "hot pink" or magenta. I think the rose color looks perfect against neutral grey tones like you have. Grey and Rose are a classic combo. I also think of this bag as more of a summer bag (like my pistachio). Imagine it with a crisp white summer dress. Sigh.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Very nice, *maxxout*! Loving the tone of the pink, and I'm NOT a pink person. I think *beauxgoris* has it right about it looking perfect against neutral gray tones! 


Ruby Courier for me today...


----------



## tsuarsawan

vert Thyme GGH Day
Galet GGH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## juzluvpink

*Sorbet twiggy* for me for the past 3 days


----------



## roey

SS11 Anthra RGGH City.  Loving this one more and more when I was originally ambivalent.


----------



## capbaggirl

Maldives GSH City


----------



## purses & pugs

Can't put away my *Rouge Theatre City* so I wear it today as well.


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## beauxgoris

switched it up

* 2005 black city
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black boobie
* black keyring


Yeah - feeling dark this week!


----------



## mere girl

have we had a start today?


----------



## pilatesworks

maxxout said:


> yummmm...caramel.  love the brown undertones of 06
> 
> I'm pretty sure we aren't suppose to post pics but maybe I'm wrong about that.



I LOVE that Rose on you! 

I started the first version of this thread, and I would LOVE it if people posted photos here! 
I betcha Livia ( the OP of Part 2 ) would agree!


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Black RH City
Bal 2010 Leather Moto


----------



## maxxout

Going to join this prestigious 05 line-up along with

purses & pugs 05 RT
Livia1 05 Black
Beauxgoris 05 Black
pilatesworks 05 Black

 05 RT Work


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Raisin CGH Flat Clutch,
Cream Canvas (Freebie) CP


----------



## LillyChlo

Seigle RGGH PT


----------



## Livia1

pilatesworks said:


> I LOVE that Rose on you!
> 
> *I started the first version of this thread, and I would LOVE it if people posted photos here! *
> *I betcha Livia ( the OP of Part 2 ) would agree!*



Definitely!
Love pics


----------



## Indiana

Just can't stop wearing my Anthra Folk, every single day since I got it.


----------



## LadyBo

Love your folk indie. I'm still carrying my paraty but have me raisin pencil every day too.


----------



## HOT4LV

Automne GSH PT


----------



## beauxgoris

maxxout said:


> Going to join this prestigious 05 line-up along with
> 
> purses & pugs 05 RT
> Livia1 05 Black
> Beauxgoris 05 Black
> pilatesworks 05 Black
> 
> *05 RT Work*



^^Oh yeahhhhhh!


----------



## maxxout

Pilatesworks 
Beauxgoris 
Livia 
purses & pugs 
redskater 
ieweuyhs 

Thank you for your comments and encouragements on the Rose City.  I was a bit unsure about this color with my wardrobe but those doubts are now put to rest. 
Now I can enjoy this bag even more.


----------



## capbaggirl

Poupre GSH PT


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tomato RH City*


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> have we had a start today?


 

i've been away a while - have the rules changed a little? The last *start/stop* was a *stop* from *ches* on Jan 3rd? Or did I miss the start? 
I may have missed it as I am still a little hungover from NYE! 


ps your rose city is gorgeous *maxxout*!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Nah... Because I have yet to tally up the score from December, so we have no idea who's my co-judge for the month... 

So in the mean time, just post away, and I'll tally up the scores this weekend, and determine our December . 

Then I'll award points to whoever that posted between me and the December ...



capbaggirl said:


> Poupre GSH PT



ME TOO!!!


----------



## mere girl

^^ thanks for clearing that up for me!
castagna RH City with blue MU today!


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 black city
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black boobie
* black keyring

p.s. I love photos in this thread - more bal porn I say! LOL


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Pourpre GSH PT*
+

Black RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## sonyaGB

2010 black SGH town 

sang gsh CP
black ghost clutch (its so beat up i use it as a glorified pencil case now)
coach poppy wallet
luigi cresenza pouch


----------



## French75

2004 Marron City
*Maxxout*, thanks for sharing a pic of your 04 rose !! I love it !! And it looks great against grey, you have nothing to worry about, it's really a nice choice 
 those oldies had the best colors/leather, I think I love them all...

By the way, if we're allowed to post pics in this theard, I would be more than happy  !!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon GGH PT


----------



## tatertot

Sandstone GGH WE
Pivione Life wallet
Papatee MU


----------



## imlvholic

08 Amethyst CGH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Poupre GSH PT - again, I love this bag!
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## maxxout

My big fat Rogue Theater Work.
OHHH I love my big fat RT Work.

04 black MU
05 black CP
08 saddle CP


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## beauxgoris

maxxout said:


> My big fat Rogue Theater Work.
> *OHHH I love my big fat RT Work.*
> 
> 04 black MU
> 05 black CP
> 08 saddle CP



I'm going to follow your lead today and go with my RT shopper! 

* 2005 Rouge Theatre Shopper
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## arthgirlie

Murier RH City


----------



## roey

09 Automne SGH City


----------



## French75

2005 RT city !!  It's RT day !
I hope P&P will carry it too 



beauxgoris said:


> I'm going to follow your lead today and go with my RT shopper!
> 
> 
> 
> maxxout said:
> 
> 
> 
> My big fat Rogue Theater Work.
> OHHH I love my big fat RT Work.
Click to expand...


----------



## Livia1

Yes, it is indeed RT day.
Carrying my RT City.
Will be carrying my Galet GSH Envelope Clutch out for dinner tonight.


----------



## purses & pugs

Darn, I do not carry my RT today...
My *09 black SGH Work* just have to be a good substitue

*French*, lovley pic of your gorgy RT! Keep'em coming ladies, I really love to see some Bal porn!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Not a RT but it's still red... 

Pourpre GSH PT again for me.


----------



## mere girl

castagna RH City
blue MU


----------



## LadyBo

Haven't carried a bal for a while but raisin GCH city is packed up for tomorrow


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Anthra First*


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyst Courier


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheating with my rainy day Chanel Reissue Camera Case


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mogano GGH PT


----------



## HOT4LV

GGH Black PT


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tempete SGH City*

Here she is hanging at my office door


----------



## capbaggirl

P & P - your Tempete GSH City is gorgeous!

Today I had Miss *Sang RGGH City* with me at work, along with:
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Fraimboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## mere girl

anthra RH city - _but I'm yearning for a new bag!_


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City *


----------



## chemosphere

my "new to me" 2004 true red city


----------



## Livia1

^^ You must post pics, *chemosphere *


----------



## chemosphere

I've only taken two quick pics so far (I posted them in the oldies club and the nov/dec thread), but I hope to get some more nice ones when I have a bit of free time.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sanguine Flap for running errands...

Black GSH Pochette for a wedding dinner tonight...


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Score Tally for December 2010*
213 points
purses & pugs

205 points
beauxgoris

97 points
tsuarsawan

54 points
arthgirlie

44 points
mere girl

40 points
French75

37 points
LadyBo

36 points
BAL_Fanatic
Livia1

32 points
lovelygarments

31 points
molee808

20 points
2shai_

18 points
pbdb

15 points
Irissy
roey
Susan Lee

12 points
MissMerion

10 points
juzluvpink

9 points
Indiana
pilatesworks

8 points
sonyaGB

6 points
amgmom
babyskyblue
baglici0us
citychick
Kitty2sweet

5 points
cali_to_ny
tatertot

4 points
english_girl_900
brahh

3 points
Cate14
faintlymacabre
Jira
kuromi
lccsue
matsubie
PrincessGina
silheyy
txrosegirl
yunces

1 point
Jess007

Apologies for the delay... I haven't been conscientious with posting here this month. But then again, I stayed home a lot, so no bags went out of the front door. 

It was a close fight to the end! But *purses & pugs *is our December 2010  with 213 points, edging out *beauxgoris* with a mere 8 points. 

All hail our new Dec 2010 , *purses & pugs*

*p&p* had always led the pack with a wide margin, till Dec 29 when *beaux* fought back with a vengeance, scoring 40 points in a single day, because she carried her Black RH City, same as *capbaggirl*, earning herself a 4x multiplier!

Coming in third is tsuarsawan, with 97 points. Thank you all for playing.

Off to tally up the scores for Jan 2011 thus far.


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Score Tally for Jan 2011 thus far*
5 points
tsuarsawan

3 points
BAL_Fanatic
capbaggirl
HOT4LV
juzluvpink
roey

Points were awarded to those legit posts between my Jan co-judge, *purses and pugs* and myself, as stated below:

Day 1 - between #971 (me) and #976 (p&p)
Day 2 - between #993 (p&p) and #995 (me) - no points awarded
Day 3 - between #1013 (p&p) and #1014 (me) - no points awarded
Day 4 - between # 1019 (me) and #1022 (p&p)
Day 5 - between #1030 (me) and... 





V
V
V
START


----------



## tsuarsawan

Stepping out with my beloved...

*Officier* GSH FC 
*Saddle* GGH CP

ooh *P&P* you truly are the Balenciaga Huge congrats my dearest friend...I on the other hand just love coming 3rd all the time...:lolots:


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ 

Well, with *p&p* stepping up to be a co-judge, if you post consistently, you just could become our January  After all, you're in the lead now!


----------



## capbaggirl

Oh Hail our Dec  Congrats *P & P *!!
*Outremer GSH PT*
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Fraimboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^
> 
> Well, with *p&p* stepping up to be a co-judge, if you post consistently, you just could become our January  After all, you're in the lead now!


 
we will have to see *ches*, I might come 2nd instead of 3rd next time. :lolots: going to play me some poker....


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> P & P - your Tempete GSH City is gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## Aventine

Stepping out with my 

Sorbet RH Pretty and
Chocolate RH Twiggy.


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> *
> It was a close fight to the end! But purses & pugs is our December 2010  with 213 points, edging out beauxgoris with a mere 8 points.
> 
> All hail our new Dec 2010 , purses & pugs
> 
> p&p had always led the pack with a wide margin, till Dec 29 when beaux fought back with a vengeance, scoring 40 points in a single day, because she carried her Black RH City, same as capbaggirl, earning herself a 4x multiplier!
> 
> Coming in third is tsuarsawan, with 97 points. Thank you all for playing.
> 
> Off to tally up the scores for Jan 2011 thus far.*


*

Woohoo, I won!!!  

And I was always in the lead but almost lost it?! Phew! beaux is a strong competition for sure with all her gorgeous accessories. So is dear tsuarsawan, she is a fighter and I'll know she'll climb to the top eventually!

To be Miss December is a big honor, I'm very grateful 

Looking forward to be your co-judge again Ches!*


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Stepping out with my beloved...
> 
> *Officier* GSH FC
> *Saddle* GGH CP
> 
> ooh *P&P* you truly are the Balenciaga Huge congrats my dearest friend...I on the other hand just love coming 3rd all the time...:lolots:



Aw thanks sweet **T** 
I know you'll make it to no.1 one day, just be patiends my dear friend! You are a fighter!


----------



## mere girl

congrats *purses & pugs-* a worthy winner! 
Carrying my anthra RH City today with blue MU (My 'smooth as smooth gets' anthra is getting so so silky soft and puddly - it is just _amazing_ how b  bags become more beautiful with use )


----------



## beauxgoris

Sticking with:
* 2005 Rouge Theatre Shopper
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^LOVE that RT Shopper ! 

Today I am wearing : 
07 SS GGH WE
09 Khaki Moto
Black Port Monnaie
04 PHW MU


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks *mere girl*! 

Used my beloved *07 Marine GGH Work* today

STOP!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^ Congrats P&P ! 
You are indeed worthy!


----------



## beauxgoris

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^LOVE that RT Shopper !



^^Thank you *pilatesworks*, it's one of my favorite styles (as you know) in my all time favorite bal color.  

Congratulations *purses & pugs!* - I just saw the update above. #2 ain't so bad, right? I'll follow your lead any day.


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City* 
It's been raining here all day and she's so forgiving.


----------



## molee808

Castagna Velo
Black Mini Pocket


----------



## amoxie92

Black Velo...love, love, love


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Aw thanks sweet **T**
> I know you'll make it to no.1 one day, just be patiends my dear friend! You are a fighter!


 
haha..... some day I will be . If you kindly lend me your fabulous Reds & the Olive & the Sapphire my sweet **A*.* :lolots: I am having fun & coming 3rd all the time is something I need to get use too.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^

Sanguine Flap again for errands... 


V
V
V
START


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 Rouge Theatre Shopper
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## Susan Lee

Canard RGGH Work-with envirosak inside just in case of rain!!! (TY Ches for recommending these!!)


----------



## Crazyinlv

09 Black RH City-
10 Sang GSH CP
09 Black RH CP


----------



## arthgirlie

10 Taupe Mini Gold Hardware Perforated City


----------



## LadyBo

Still carrying my gorgy raisin GCH city and raisin GCH pencil


----------



## capbaggirl

*Sang RGGH City*
Blk MU
Blk Mini Pocket
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## mere girl

anthra RH City
blue layette MU


----------



## purses & pugs

*Leslie*, thank you

*beauxgoris*, thanks dear! Second is not bad at all and you almost beat me remember! You have a very good chance to be the January Queen I think, but with strong competition from the ambitious *tsuarsawan*

**T**, if you had live a little closer and not on the other side of the world I would lend you my bags any time my dear


----------



## purses & pugs

Not wearing a bbag today since I'm going cross country skiing, but will probably have my *Officier mm* in my pocket

So CONTINUE... >>>


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City* still


----------



## Fashionistaaaa

bb part time


----------



## Karenada

black GGH City


----------



## chemosphere

another day with my true red ph city, white coin, tomate coin


----------



## capbaggirl

*Seigle RGGH City*
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Blk Mini Pocket
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cyclade RH City


----------



## tsuarsawan

*beauxgoris*, thanks dear! Second is not bad at all and you almost beat me remember! You have a very good chance to be the January Queen I think, but with strong competition from the ambitious *tsuarsawan*

**T**, if you had live a little closer and not on the other side of the world I would lend you my bags any time my dear[/QUOTE]

haha.... I wont stand a chance against* beauxgoris..* *purses & pugs*..
I will be happy if I come second instead of 3rd though.....

ooh that would be awesome **AM** I would go straight for your Marine GGH Work......:lolots:

stepping out with....

*Marine* GSH Day
*Galet *GSH Money
*Saddle* GGH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City



V
V
V
CONTINUE


----------



## LadyBo

Cyclade RH twiggy with raisin pencil


----------



## French75

2004 Marron City


----------



## purses & pugs

*2010 black Weekender* - had to carry at lot of stuff to work today.

STOP!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Officier GGH PT*
+
Black RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 Rouge Theatre Shopper
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## AnnieTheBagLady

2010 Black Velo


----------



## roey

Bleu Roi SGH City


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*


----------



## blueeyez259

Seigle GSH city


----------



## maxxout

2004 Rose City


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday 
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## LadyBo

Cycled twiggy and raisn pencil


----------



## purses & pugs

Where's *Ches*?

*05 Caramel City* for me today so START I guess?


----------



## mere girl

^^ 05 caramel city!

anthra RH City
Blue MU


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> Where's *Ches*?
> 
> *05 Caramel City* for me today so START I guess?



Scatterbrained ches forgot to post in the morning. :shame: Gotten used to posting later in the day to extend the gap between *capbaggirl's* posts and mine. 

Officier GSH Pom Pon today...


V
V
V
Stop


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Cafe GGH Day*
+
Black RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 Rouge Theatre Shopper
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## capbaggirl

Outremer GSH PT
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## maire

O8 ruby GSH day


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City 



V
V
V
Start


----------



## beauxgoris

Man - I always have to re-post because of the "start" "stop" thing. I think I've posted for the day, only to realize that I posted in no man's land. Humm, the start command is always a post or two after I post! Ha!

* 2005 Rouge Theatre Shopper
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## arthgirlie

10 Black Lizard Embossed RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Canard RGGH PT
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## purses & pugs

No worries *Ches*! but you need a new routine now

Wearing 07 Vert Fonce RH City today:







STOP!


----------



## Livia1

^ Delicious!



I'm carrying my black RH City today.


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks *livia*, it's a wrinkly little lady


----------



## beauxgoris

purses & pugs said:


> No worries *Ches*! but you need a new routine now
> 
> Wearing 07 Vert Fonce RH City today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP!



I LOVE this bag.  Oh the wrinkles!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Me three! Those wrinkles are delish!!!

Tempete RH Work 



V
V
V
Start


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 black city
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Ack, you're fast! Only two minutes had elapsed!

You finally got the timing? Or should I say, *I* finally got the timing right...


----------



## beauxgoris

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Ack, you're fast! Only two minutes had elapsed!
> 
> You finally got the timing? Or should I say, *I* finally got the timing right...



^^Totally random - I just wanted to see what people were carrying and I saw the "start" command. I know better then to drag my feet in this thread!


----------



## tsuarsawan

2010 Anthra GGH PT....
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## arthgirlie

Nuage RH City!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Sorbet Twiggy


----------



## capbaggirl

BDR GSH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## Susan Lee

Canard RGGH Work!


----------



## purses & pugs

*beauxgoris *and *Ches*, thank you ladies, VF is definitely the wrinkliest lady in my collection!
*

Rouge Theatre City* day today

STOP!


----------



## LadyBo

Too late again!  BR day with GSH and raisin pencil


----------



## mere girl

I'm late too but I don't care cos i have a black RH City coming and I am so so excited!! 

anthra RH City
blue MU


----------



## Livia1

^ Yay, a black RH City - you'll love it and I can't wait to se it.


I'm carrying my *Rouge Theatre City* today.


----------



## purses & pugs

^you and me both then


----------



## maire

My new 2010 castagna city...!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> ^you and me both then



I needed something colourful in this grey weather we're having today.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> I needed something colourful in this grey weather we're having today.



I abslutely understand!

PS. fly over to the Chat Room, I called your name there a little while ago


----------



## stylelover

Felt my VT GGH needs to come out to play &#57430;


----------



## tsuarsawan

stepping out now...

Anthra GGH PT 
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Congratulations on your new Anthra GGH!



Light Olive GSH PT today


V
V
V
START


----------



## imlvholic

My Galet SGH City's turn for a spin!


----------



## purseinsanity

My brand new Anthra RGGH City!!!


----------



## roey

Make that two of us wearing an Anthra RGGH City!  Perfect for a day of shopping tomorrow.


----------



## LadyBo

Congratulations on the black city mere girl. I'm carrying my comfort blanket (BR day) with raidin pencil.


----------



## mere girl

LadyBo said:


> Congratulations on the black city mere girl. I'm carrying my comfort blanket (BR day) with raidin pencil.


 
thank you - i am so beyond excited it's unbelievable!! I keep looking at auction pics and grinning! 

anthra RH City
blue MU


----------



## capbaggirl

Raisin GSH City
Blk MU
Blk Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## tsuarsawan

thanks *ches* 
oops should have waited, never mind stepping out again...

Anthra GGH PT 
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## French75

2004 marron city


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> thank you -* i am so beyond excited it's unbelievable!! I keep looking at auction pics and grinning!*
> 
> anthra RH City
> blue MU


 
Awww ... I know that feeling and it's a good one 


I'm carrying my black RH City today as it's raining.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tempete SGH City* for me today

STOP!


----------



## beauxgoris

I'll have to re-post when the "start" command is given - but anyway:

* 2005 black city
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^

I shall post early today, though I'm only going out in the evening.

Sang RH City for me today...


V
V
V
START


----------



## capbaggirl

BR RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket 
Blk MU
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## beauxgoris

and once again:

* 2005 black city
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## arthgirlie

Murier RH City


----------



## tsuarsawan

Anthra GGH PT
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Tempete GSH City


----------



## purses & pugs

Cheated today with my black Chanel Jumbo

STOP!


----------



## MAGJES

After carrying my Works for so long my City bags seem so small!
Today I'm giving my *Eggplant City *an outing.


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Vert Foret GSH Day


V
V
V
START


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 black city
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## capbaggirl

Sang RGGH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## mere girl

anthra RH City today (not yet tho because it's only 7.30 on a Sunday morning!)
blue MU inside......._did you know I'm getting a black city and I'm a little excited_!


----------



## LadyBo

Cheating today with my new Mulberry mini leopard Alexa but have my raisin pencil inside.


----------



## purses & pugs

Will take my *Outremer RH Velo* out for ice skating now.

STOP!


----------



## jelts

I have not posted in ages!

2005 Metallic Pewter City
Tempete Money Wallet
Noir GCH Pencil


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mogano GGH PT


----------



## French75

Tempête GSH Day


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pourpre GSH PT 



V
V
V
START


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^ hey Ches me too!!! 
Poupre GSH PT - Love this bag!!
Blk MU
Blk Mini Pocket
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## Crazyinlv

06 Emerald First


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 black city
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## tsuarsawan

Anthra GGH PT
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## arthgirlie

Nuage RH City


----------



## French75

04 marron city


----------



## mere girl

anthra RH City
blue MU


----------



## LadyBo

Mulberry mini leopard Alexa with raisin pencil


----------



## purses & pugs

07 Vert Fonce City

STOP!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, co-judge!


Pourpre GSH PT again... Are we using the same bag again, *capbaggirl*?



V
V
V

Start


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Hi there sweetiedarling.

2005 Rogue Theater Work


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2004 marron 
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## capbaggirl

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Hey, co-judge!
> 
> 
> Pourpre GSH PT again... Are we using the same bag again, *capbaggirl*?
> 
> 
> 
> V
> V
> V
> 
> Start



We have great taste!!!!  It seems doesn't matter how many bags I get, I am still 'drawn' to my Poupre!
I was so tempted to use her again today but I am taking My Outremer GSH PT out for a spin!
with Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## arthgirlie

2011 Black RGGH City


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## mere girl

anthra RH City 
blue MU


----------



## French75

04 marron city


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tomato RH City*

STOP!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^We meet again!


Raisin RH Day 



V
V
V
START 

VV Hi, squashie?


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2004 marron
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## pbdb

Sang RGGH City
Black GSH Money wallet


----------



## capbaggirl

Ches I nearly took my Raisin out today, but made a last minute switch to
Seigle RGGH City
Blk RGGHMini Pocket
Blk MU
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## maxxout

hello my little kumquat   (you know who you are)         (ches)



2003 Caramel City     *and*

2005 Rogue Theater Work

(well, I had to carry my papers in _something_)


----------



## beauxgoris

maxxout said:


> 2003 Caramel City     *and*
> 
> 2005 Rogue Theater Work
> 
> (well, I had to carry my papers in _something_)



LUV it!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
If there was a way to carry 3 with out looking completely insane....I would give it a go.
I could possibly have already crossed that line....however.


----------



## jmcadon

Black Twiggy...


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## Delta912

of course... my 1 & only, 09 Mandarin-The Day....(toink toink toink!)


----------



## arthgirlie

Black Lizard Embossed RH City!


----------



## French75

2004 marron city (3 days in a row)


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## mere girl

anthra RH City
blue MU


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tomato RH City *today again

STOP!


----------



## *Jem*

Rouge Vif bowling
Bubblegum CP


----------



## chemosphere

Black '04 ph city
white cp


----------



## Livia1

Went out to meet a friend for coffee this evening and brought my *Galet GSH Envelope Clutch*.


----------



## MAGJES

Pourpre SGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cyprès RH Velo 



V
V
V
START

vvv hey, squashie! I think we managed to sneak under *Livia1's* radar for now.


----------



## capbaggirl

Canard RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## cali_to_ny

Black Suede PH Folk
Black GSH Lady Wallet
Amethyst Mini Mini


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day 
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## Crazyinlv

06 Emarald First again...finding that I need a black first.


----------



## arthgirlie

Nuage RH City


----------



## Livia1

The sun is shining today for the first time in a very long time time ... carrying my *Rouge Theatre City*


----------



## mere girl

black RH City


----------



## purses & pugs

Cheating with Mulberry Bayswater in black printed leather today.

STOP!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Cheating with Mulberry Bayswater in black printed leather today.
> 
> STOP!




Does that even count here


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Does that even count here



Yes, because I am a judge. I can add that I wear a Bal TT bracelet + a wallet, CP and mm too


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Yes, because I am a judge. I can add that I wear a Bal TT bracelet + a wallet, CP and mm too



Livia > <p&p

Alright then


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Livia > <p&p
> 
> Alright then


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


>



Excactly


----------



## beauxgoris

starting yet?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Nope... Just ended for the day. Try again 12 hours later.


----------



## beauxgoris

Wow - no bals worn for next 12 hours ppl! haha!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Well, you can still wear them... Just remember to post before going to bed?


----------



## maxxout

purses & pugs said:


> Yes, because I am a judge. I can add that I wear a Bal TT bracelet + a wallet, CP and mm too



It's good to be judge.

Evoking the image of the spectacular Mel Brooks.
What was that movie? " It's good to be King"


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey squashie!!!

I'm reminded of the lyrics of The Lion King (Disney version)



> Oh, I just can't wait to be king!
> 
> No one saying do this
> No one saying be there
> No one saying stop that
> No one saying see here
> Free to run around all day
> Free to do it all my way!


----------



## maxxout

Since I only have access to Internet with this rediculous iPhone
 I will confine my posts to this thread.
Geez, this is taking forever. Now i see why
texters use both hands.


----------



## maxxout

Hey chezie.
It might be " History of the world. Part one"


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Chataigne GGH PT*
+
Black RH Pencil
Sang Click
Sanguine RH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

*maxxie*, we can't chat here. 

Move here instead!


----------



## beauxgoris

ieweuyhs said:


> Well, you can still wear them... Just remember to post before going to bed?



AH! Now I see why my #'s are so low.... This is set up for other time zones! I always _think_ I'm posting for everyday - but my posts get nulled since I'm in North American. Psh. 

Here it is anyway even though it won't be "counted" haha!! 

I'm on roll with ms.marron!

* 2004 marron
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Come to think of it, the past  have been from Europe or Australia. I'm in Singapore. No one from US, though you came pretty close last month. Perhaps this could be your month to win? Shall tally up the scores for January thus far this weekend. Stay tuned!


----------



## beauxgoris

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Come to think of it, the past  have been from Europe or Australia. I'm in Singapore. No one from US, though you came pretty close last month. Perhaps this could be your month to win? Shall tally up the scores for January thus far this weekend. Stay tuned!



^^Or perhaps next month someone from NORTH AMERICA should do the "stop" "start" so it's a level playing field. Ahem.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Indeed! If you become this month's , you get the honours! But even if you don't, I don't mind relinquishing my position to you, and I'll just help you gals keep score. 

I've been itching to play the game too!!! :shame:


----------



## ieweuyhs

*beauxgoris*, are you around? It's time to play!


Ruby RH Courier 


V
V
V
START


----------



## beauxgoris

^^^ woot woot! I'm posting before I crash for the night! Just made it! 


* 2004 marron
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## capbaggirl

Papeete GSH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyst RH Courier
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## arthgirlie

Taupe Mini Gold Hardware City Cross


----------



## French75

2004 marron city


----------



## yunces

City Anthra RGGH


----------



## Pigen

Black RH Part Time


----------



## mere girl

black 06 RH City (although only parading around inside the house...does this count?) and anthra RH City on school run this morning!


----------



## english_girl_900

Black RH City and EB Coin Purse out for drinks tonight


----------



## Livia1

Back to black ... RH City, that is.


----------



## NYCavalier

ardoise rggh day!


----------



## pilatesworks

Haven't posted in so long! 
07 Plomb GSH WE
08 Black GSH Work
( lugging around lots of papers today! )
06 Black Porte Monnaie
04 Black PHW MU
Black GSH Triple Tour
08 Black Moto Jacket


----------



## capbaggirl

Ardoise RGGH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## maxxout

04 Rose City


----------



## Livia1

Just went out to do some groceries shopping and carried my black GGH Flat Clutch


----------



## purses & pugs

Forgot to post yesterday:shame: I carried my Rouge Theatre City. 

STOP!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I was wondering where you went! I stayed home today so we shall start again in about 12 hours time.


----------



## purses & pugs

^I'm going out in a couple of hours time, shall I start or is that against the rules? Must not do anything illegal


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^You sure can start it, then the rest don't have to wait that long. 

The rules stipulated that either of us can start and stop; as long as one person starts, and the other stops, such that it's not the same person starting and stopping. Do I make sense?


----------



## purses & pugs

^Yes! :salute: 
I'll post again as soon as I know which bag to bring to the movies (shall se The Tourist with my favorite man:greengrin


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Remember a handkerchief or tissues to wipe the drool! 

PS: At first, I thought you meant BF, then I realise oh, The Tourist stars your favourite man indeed!


----------



## purses & pugs

^holy cow, I now realize how terrible BAD that sounded! Yikes, thank God BF did not see this:ninja: My BF is my favorite man, I must correct myself and say that I'm gonna watch a movie with my favorite _actor_ man


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^


----------



## purses & pugs

:shame::shame::shame:

Bringing miss *Amethyst SGH PT* to the movies with my favorite man and will watching my second favorite man now. 

START!


----------



## French75

my 2010 suede acier city


----------



## mere girl

anthra RH City
blue MU
_
another little accessory on the way!_


----------



## baglady925

http://img708.imageshack.us/i/ejd049.jpg/


----------



## beauxgoris

I can't seem to quit Miss Marron! 

* 2004 marron
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## chemosphere

another day with miss black ph city


----------



## HOT4LV

GSH Black PT


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> ^Yes!
> I'll post again as soon as I know which bag to bring to the movies (*shall se The Tourist with my favorite man*:greengrin





ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Remember a handkerchief or tissues to wipe the drool!
> 
> PS: At first, I thought you meant BF, then I realise oh, The Tourist stars your favourite man indeed!





purses & pugs said:


> ^holy cow, I now realize how terrible BAD that sounded! Yikes, thank God BF did not see this:ninja: My BF is my favorite man, I must correct myself and say that I'm gonna watch a movie with my favorite _actor_ man





purses & pugs said:


> :shame::shame::shame:
> 
> Bringing miss *Amethyst SGH PT* to the movies with my favorite man and will watching my second favorite man now.
> 
> START!




:lolots: Enjoy the movie & Mr.Depp ()


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> :lolots: Enjoy the movie & Mr.Depp ()



LOL
I just came back and that move _sucked_!!! Seriously! I'll tell more in the chat room.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^ooh Johnny Johnny what have you done? 

Marine GSH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## capbaggirl

Miss Murier RGGH PT is making her debut!
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## arthgirlie

It was the Murier RH CIty today


----------



## english_girl_900

08 black RH city 
08 EB CP (I really need more accessories!)


----------



## mere girl

black City RH....first time out of the house!


----------



## capbaggirl

Blk RH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ruby RH Courier again


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## purses & pugs

Please more Bal porn ladies? I need something to drool over on a Monday morning...

06 Rouille City with Moutarde/Marigold MMF today. START!


----------



## French75

04 marron city !! There you go


----------



## purses & pugs

^mmmmm...yummy!


----------



## beauxgoris

*french75* - we'll be marron twins today!

I can't seem to quit Miss Marron!

* 2004 marron
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring 

*purses & pugs* - I love those two colors together!

Marron city matched my booties!


----------



## english_girl_900

My 08 black RH city and EB coin purse - again. I feel very unoriginal :shame:.


----------



## purses & pugs

beauxgoris said:


> *french75* - we'll be marron twins today!
> 
> *purses & pugs* - I love those two colors together!
> 
> Marron city matched my booties!



Oooo, more yummy Marron


----------



## Hermancat

Glad to be back ....  Been gone a while and so so happy to return.

Carrying my new to me 09 RH Street in Gorgeous Noix!


----------



## mere girl

black RH City


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## faintlymacabre

Canard RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Murier RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tempete RH Work


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black RH City* today

START!


----------



## French75

2004 Marron city again !!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Raisin RH City today


----------



## mere girl

black RH City
blue MU

sapphire accessory here soon and will be added!!


----------



## elpiz2000

Black Mid afternoon!
It's my first Bbag, and I still have to post picture of it. I bought about 20 days ago from a lovely TPF member and already took pictures but had a problem with the pc where I stored the pictures.


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> black RH City
> blue MU
> 
> sapphire accessory here soon and will be added!!


 
it's now added!  cutest little coin purse!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## arthgirlie

*Charbon GGH City*


----------



## beauxgoris

French75 said:


> 2004 Marron city again !!



ME too!

* 2004 marron
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## tatertot

EB GSH Work
Papatee MU
Pivione Life


----------



## capbaggirl

08 Emerald GSH City
Blk MU
Blk RRGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tempete RH Work again...



V
V
V
STOP


----------



## anbii

Ardoise RH pt and matching money wallet


----------



## Crazyinlv

09 Black RH City
09 Black RH CP
10 Sang SGH CP


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## yunces

Again, City Anthra RGGH


----------



## tatertot

EB GSH Work
Papatee MU
Pivione Life Wallet


----------



## NYCavalier

Black RH City in a snowstorm!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheating with my Chanel Reissue Camera Case today


V
V
V
START


----------



## capbaggirl

Seigle RGGH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## MAGJES

*Tomato* City


----------



## arthgirlie

*Taupe Mini Gold Hardware City Cross *


----------



## mere girl

black RH City
blue layette MU
sapphire CP


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## purses & pugs

10 Sahara SGH City

STOP!


----------



## beauxgoris

START:

* 2004 marron
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## faintlymacabre

Took a clutch to work!

Sahara SGH Envelope


----------



## tsuarsawan

Anthra GGH PT
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## arthgirlie

2011 Black RGGH City


----------



## Luxe Diva

My black RGGH Part-time.......love it!!!!


----------



## capbaggirl

beauxgoris said:


> START:
> 
> * 2004 marron
> * black cherry coin purse
> * black cherry mini mini coin purse
> * black money wallet
> * black mini mini coin purse
> * black makeup
> * black boobie
> * black keyring



Beauxgoris is starting.... Cool!!!

Outremer GSH PT
Blk MU
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## Crazyinlv

09 Black rh city
10 Sang GSH CP
09 Black RH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

beauxgoris said:


> START:
> 
> * 2004 marron
> * black cherry coin purse
> * black cherry mini mini coin purse
> * black money wallet
> * black mini mini coin purse
> * black makeup
> * black boobie
> * black keyring



Actually, this is not allowed... Because the month is still not over, so the judges are still *p&p* and myself. 

As a punishment, *beauxgoris *must give me all her Bal accessories! 

Just kidding... Shall make an exception for today since I was cheating with my Chanel again.


V
V
V
Continue


----------



## purses & pugs

beauxgoris said:


> START:



No-no-no, you are a bad girl *beauxgoris 

*
You were lucky that Ches cheated with Chanel this time*:greengrin:
*


----------



## purses & pugs

*10 Light Olive RH City* for me today.

STOP! (I guess?)


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## NYCavalier

cheating on Bal w/ my Chanel nature flap, but I have my 07 olive metallic coin purse!


----------



## beauxgoris

ieweuyhs said:


> Actually, this is not allowed... Because the month is still not over, so the judges are still *p&p* and myself.
> 
> As a punishment, *beauxgoris *must give me all her Bal accessories!
> 
> Just kidding... Shall make an exception for today since I was cheating with my Chanel again.
> 
> 
> V
> V
> V
> Continue



Oopsies! Sorry I thought some pages back someone said anyone could "start" - so I just started...  My bad! I'll wait for the starting flag.


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## CeeJay

Was carrying my '09 Black RH PT for a few days, but just moved the contents into my Large Black Marco Tagliaferri "Birkin" (w/ Gold HW) ... but all the accessories are Balenciaga!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Mmmm skilttles! Love the color!


----------



## purses & pugs

I haven't carried a bag today but yesterday evening I carried my *08 Saddle GGH Flat Clutch* to a restaurant. 

START!


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm in a marron rut - but in a good way!

* 2004 marron
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## purses & pugs

*CeeJay*, love you colorful Bal accessories! Must be so nice to open your bag and see this fantastic little rainbow


----------



## mere girl

black RH City
blue layette MU
sapphire coin purse


----------



## SkyBlueDay

2010 Noir RGGH Town
2008 Bouton D'or MU


----------



## CeeJay

purses & pugs said:


> *CeeJay*, love you colorful Bal accessories! Must be so nice to open your bag and see this fantastic little rainbow



Aw thanks **P&P** .. yes, I've moved from bright Bags to the bright accessories!!  I do wish I could cut down on the items that I carry, but I just can't seem to do it.  It's probably more due to the fact that I have an aversion to carrying both a Handbag and Work Tote!


----------



## French75

2004 Black City with pewter hardware


----------



## HOT4LV

GSH black PT


----------



## capbaggirl

Ardoise RGGH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sang RH City



V
V
V
STOP

Wow, it's Jan 30 already! One more day and we shall see who the January  is!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Will it be me?

2004 Grey Purse


----------



## tsuarsawan

*ches*, am I coming 3rd again?????:lolots:


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> Will it be me?





tsuarsawan said:


> *ches*, am I coming 3rd again?????:lolots:



Well, I have no idea at all! Let's wait and see! Been busy with some stuff, which will hopefully be done tonight, and I shall start the scoring!


----------



## adeener

Black RGGH Part Time


----------



## purses & pugs

*Moutarde RH City*

STOP!


----------



## MAGJES

2007 Black GGH Work - it's a workhorse bag for sure!


----------



## english_girl_900

^^Is it me, or are there two STOPs on this page?


----------



## mere girl

^ yes we haven't had a start today! oops!


----------



## purses & pugs

english_girl_900 said:


> ^^Is it me, or are there two STOPs on this page?





mere girl said:


> ^ yes we haven't had a start today! oops!



Ooopsie, I must be really tired and my eyes must have crossed



purses & pugs said:


> *Moutarde RH City*
> 
> STOP!



I mean START!


----------



## mere girl

black RH City
blue layetee Make up
sapphire Coin purse.....

thanks *purses & pugs*


----------



## english_girl_900

In that case:

Black rh city
EB coin purse

(I really need more bal accessories )


----------



## French75

2004 Black city


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyst Courier
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## capbaggirl

Blk GGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Technically it's 31 Jan here but I believe it's still 30 Jan for some of you, so this shall be the penultimate day and we shall play for another day tomorrow. 


Light Olive GSH PT 


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## purses & pugs

^that's good Ches because it's still morning here on the last day of January, and also we are at least 6 hours ahead some tpf-ers in the US

*07 Marine GGH Work*

START!


----------



## French75

2004 black city


----------



## Cherrypinky

2008 Black Cherry GSH Pom Pon


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Galet GSH Envelope Clutch* to a birthday party yesterday.

Today it's back to my *black RH City*.


----------



## mere girl

black RH City
blue MU
CP


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Raisin GSH City*
+
Black RH Pencil
Sang Click
Sanguine RH CP


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm dull:

* 2004 marron
* black cherry coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black money wallet
* black mini mini coin purse
* black makeup
* black boobie
* black keyring


----------



## NYCavalier

ardoise rggh day!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Anthra GGH PT
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## Assets

arena giant brief - black with silver studs


----------



## capbaggirl

Pourpre GSH PT
Blk MU
BLK Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## maxxout

beauxgoris said:


> I'm dull:
> 
> * 2004 marron
> * black cherry coin purse
> * black cherry mini mini coin purse
> * black money wallet
> * black mini mini coin purse
> * black makeup
> * black boobie
> * black keyring






Dull............not even close.


----------



## maxxout

04 Rose City


----------



## arthgirlie

Earlier today was the Nuage RH City!


----------



## ieweuyhs

2009 Lilac RH City


V
V
V
STOP

That's the end of the Jan 2011 contest. Stay tuned for the results later...


----------



## Hypnosis

Hi all! I've missed obsessively posting what bag I was carrying, so I'm back for February


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Score Tally for Jan 2011*
249 points
beauxgoris

192 points
capbaggirl

115 points
mere girl

114 points
tsuarsawan

60 points
arthgirlie
Livia1

57 points
French75

28 points
english_girl_900

27 points
maxxout

26 points 
Crazyinlv

16 points
LadyBo
pilatesworks

12 points
BAL_Fanatic
HOT4LV
Kitty2sweet

9 points
faintlymacabre

8 points
chemosphere

6 points
BagsR4Me
Delta912
elpiz2000
imlvholic
MAGJES
Nhu Nhu
NYCavalier
roey
Susan Lee

5 points
cali_to_ny
tatertot

4 points
Aventine
pbdb
SkyBlueDay

3 points
Assets
Cherrypinky
Hermancat
jmcadon
juzluvpink
Luxe Diva
Pigen
purseinsanity
yunces

The results are in!

*Let's honour our January 2011 , beauxgoris! *The first from US!

She consistently led the pack, with her self-proclaimed "boring" Marron City and amazing collection of accessories for most of the month, scoring ten points per post each time. But given that the December judges, *p&p *and myself, used our RH Cities quite often, *beauxgoris* often ended up a 2x multiplier, ie 20 points daily. 

Coming in second is *capbaggirl*, and in third place, we have *mere girl*!

As mentioned previously, lots of RH Cities carried by the judges allowed *mere girl* to edge out *tsuarsawan* by a mere point with 2x multipliers gained with her Anthra and Black RH Cities! Sorry, *tsuarsawan*!

Special mention to *French75* and *beauxgoris* with their twin Marron Cities act for most of the month... 

Now we are officially in February territory (it's already Feb 01, 22:03 here in SG). Let the game begin!


Let's welcome my February co-judge, *beauxgoris*. Remember either *beauxgoris* or I may start/ stop the game for the day. But if judge A started it, then only judge B can stop it; and vice versa.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hypnosis said:


> Hi all! I've missed obsessively posting what bag I was carrying, so I'm back for February



Welcome back! We just finished tallying the scores for January.


----------



## Hypnosis

CONGRATULATIONS *Beauxgoris*! 

Thanks Ches  Can't wait!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Thank you *Hypnosis*!

Wow - Me and MS. Marron finally did it! Whew - I should let her rest now! 

Okay ladies: *START*! 

me: 
* black FB first
* black money wallet
* black mini mini
* black cherry mini mini


----------



## French75

2004 black city again !!
Thankfully I just bought a little coin purse (my first !!), can't wait to add it everyday !


----------



## Livia1

I just have to say, it's funny that I can still get 60 points when I'm absolutely not playing the game, not adding accessories and even have a habit of posting RIGHT after the 'stop'


----------



## purses & pugs

*beauxgoris*, congrats!!! You really deserve to be the January queen


My sweet friend **T** better luck next time


----------



## capbaggirl

Hail our January  *beauxgoris*! Congrats & you deserve to be the accessory queen too!

Considering I am a GH girl second place is pretty cool!

Today :
BDR GSH City
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^That's because of your accessories, so you get 7 points per post. Add to that when we're bag twins with Miss Pourpre, the points do add up. 

*Livia1*, thanks to the rainy days and your Black RH City, you got 2x multipliers that allowed you to score 6 points per post!

With our new January judge, *beauxgoris*, your RH City could   take you to new heights!

I shall hold off on posting for now.


----------



## beauxgoris

*ieweuyhs* - thanks for the shout out. I'm so confused - how do we score? Do I award more points because I'm a rh fan? (sorry I don't even know the rules! lol)

*capbaggirl* - thank you! I have an accessories problem. I've had to cut myself off from buying more since I love them so much - and have plenty to play with! 

Thank you *purses & pugs* - I was hoping to be the December queen since that was my birthday month - but I'll settle for January!


----------



## LillyChlo

Congrats beauxgoris!  I will never win, I forget to post things like this   Oh well, I'll at least try!

Today I did change bags to my never worn before Argent GSH Brief  I was a nervous wreck!!!  Inside was my handy dandy Black GSH Mini compagnon wllet, raisin GSH pencil and outremer click!


----------



## MAGJES

*Tomato* RH Work


----------



## beauxgoris

Thank you *LillyChlo* - I hope some North American ladies will be able to catch up this month since it won't be an overnight start time.


----------



## purseinsanity

Black GGH City!!


----------



## arthgirlie

Congrats *beauxgoris* ! Today I carried my Murier RH City.


----------



## ieweuyhs

beauxgoris said:


> *ieweuyhs* - thanks for the shout out. I'm so confused - how do we score? Do I award more points because I'm a rh fan? (sorry I don't even know the rules! lol)



Here's the rules again:

*RULES:
*Scoring For February's s Game

For all who posts between *ieweuyhs* and our new judge, *beauxgoris*, they shall be awarded cool points based on the following scheme:

1. One point for every legit post within a day (posts shall be at least  12 hours apart; and said item MUST leave the house for at least ten  minutes). 

2. Two points for every Balenciaga bag; one point for every Bal small leather goods, shoes, jacket, sunglasses etc. 

Note: Bag refers to any bag bigger than a Club, and has handles or a  strap (Hip/ Ticket are also considered bags). Envelope Clutches and Flat  Clutches are also considered bags.

3. If your Bal bag is of the exact same colour (identical year and  season, except for Black and Anthra where the year doesn't matter) as  either of the judges, your score for the day shall be doubled; if your  bag is of the exact same colour as both judges, your score for the day  shall be quadrupled. 

4. If your Bal bag is of the exact same style (identical style and  hardware) as either of the judges, your score for the day shall be  doubled; if your bag is of the exact same style as both judges, your  score for the day shall be quadrupled.

Example: *ieweuyhs* carries her 2009 Lilac RH City, and *beauxgoris *is carrying her Marron RH City. 

Person A is carrying her Marron RH City and shall earn 1 point for posting, 2 points for a Bal bag,  total of 3 points. Because she's carrying the same style as both  judges, her score is quadrupled to 3 x 4 = 12 points. And because the  colour is identical to one of the judges, her score is further doubled -  12 x 2 = 24 points!

Let the fun begin!     

I shall tally the points at the end of the month, so *beauxgoris*, just post away!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Oh my! How funny!! I never even knew you could bump points like that! Wow. Thanks for posting. I get it now! : )


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I'm the judge after all. I GET TO MAKE THE RULES! *cue evil laugh*


----------



## beauxgoris

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I'm the judge after all. I GET TO MAKE THE RULES! *cue evil laugh*



You should add some quirky ones - like: if you eat a cheeseburger for lunch you get 10 more points!  LOL  Just kidding.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Haha!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^no need to be sorry *ches*....I am happy with 4th position. Was getting bored with coming 3rd all the time. I needed a change...:lolots:



Amethyst Courier
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I think this month's competitors are strong, with *p&p* and *capbaggirl*. But you could still get your 3rd place back!


----------



## tsuarsawan

[B said:
			
		

> purses & pugs[/B];17901486]*beauxgoris*, congrats!!! You really deserve to be the January queen
> 
> 
> My sweet friend **T** better luck next time


 
Thanks for the encouragement *P&P..* I am a die hard GH gal....Very proud one......I didn't stand a chance...


----------



## tsuarsawan

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ I think this month's competitors are strong, with *p&p* and *capbaggirl*. But you could still get your 3rd place back!


----------



## Cherrypinky

anthra RGGH city


----------



## snoesje

Black GSH City


----------



## Star*kitten

06 Greige City


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Thanks for the encouragement *P&P..* I am a die hard GH gal....Very proud one......I didn't stand a chance...



I know you are, hon. Keep up the good spirit (and maybe get a RH bag next...)


----------



## purses & pugs

*06 Rouille RH City*
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Sang GSH Lady wallet


----------



## tsuarsawan

[B said:
			
		

> purses & pugs[/B];17909068]I know you are, hon. Keep up the good spirit (and maybe get a RH bag next...)


 
I think I might just do that sweetie, & out play you....


----------



## mere girl

Wow, 3rd place!! Well done me! 
Castagna city RH 
Blue layette MU
Sapphire CP


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> *Livia1*, thanks to the rainy days and your Black RH City, you got 2x multipliers that allowed you to score 6 points per post!



Ah, I see 


Will be carrying my black RH city today.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Livia*, again:  :lolots:


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> *Livia*, again:  :lolots:



What?


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> What?



Remember you thought I couldn't post the Mulberry?


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Remember you thought I couldn't post the Mulberry?



What did I do?

Ah, too many rules


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> What did I do?
> 
> Ah, too many rules



I think it was something like that you couldn't see the point of posting a non-Bal, but it says in the rules you can (and I had lot of Bal accessories inside it). But I agree, it is a lot of rules! Thank God Ches is such a great organizer, I would never be able to count all those points


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I think it was something like that you couldn't see the point of posting a non-Bal, but it says in the rules you can (and I had lot of Bal accessories inside it). But I agree, it is a lot of rules! Thank God Ches is such a great organizer, I would never be able to count all those points



Ah, I see 
Well, that's a silly rule in a Bal forum  I stand by that. 
(Ok, I was just kidding that day )

Yes, it's a good thing Ches is here. Hmmm ... maybe I'll play the game next month, it's fun


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Ah, I see
> Well, that's a silly rule in a Bal forum  I stand by that.
> (Ok, I was just kidding that day )
> 
> Yes, it's a good thing Ches is here. Hmmm ... maybe I'll play the game next month, it's fun



I know you were kidding 
This game is a silly little one but oh, so funny! (I get so competitive, haha). This month I'll try to relax a bit and give others a chance


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^others meaning me???? haha


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^others meaning me???? haha


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^You ladies crack me up!


Officier GSH Pom Pon


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## beauxgoris

> > > > *start*!


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2004 Marron City
* 2006 black makeup
* black mini mini coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black cherry reg coin purse
* black key ring


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi Beaux! Hail to the Queen! 
Today.....
07 SS GGH WE
Black PHW MU
06 Black Porte Monnaie
09 Khaki Moto


----------



## French75

Argent GSH Day !


----------



## Hypnosis

*LE Lilac RH City
-Papeete CP
-Tomate CP
-Sorbet Pencil
-Lime Mini-Bag Charm


----------



## LillyChlo

Black GSH Pom
-Raisin GSH Pencil
-Black GSH Min Compagnon
-Outremer Click


----------



## esiders

2006 sapin Work
2006 sapin toilet case
2006 rouge vif money
2006 rouille coin
2004 khaki makeup


----------



## beauxgoris

pilatesworks said:


> Hi Beaux! Hail to the Queen!



Aww - thank you *pilatesworks*


----------



## capbaggirl

Raisin GSH City
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## HOT4LV

GSH Outremer PT


----------



## beauxgoris

arthgirlie said:


> Congrats beauxgoris ! Today I carried my Murier RH City.



Thank you *arthgirlie*.  It's great to been Queen for the day (or month)!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## capbaggirl

*T* - your new avatar is so cute!! Happy Birthday to your little sweetie! artyhat:
Is this the same little girl that was swamped by your VT? If it is WOW! she looks so grown up! Such a cute Little Miss!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^yep this is my little princess,* capbaggirl*! All grown up sweetie. Actually I just adore this pic, my Bella turned 3 last November.....
You are so sweet my lovely!:kiss:


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Sang GSH Day


----------



## mere girl

castagna RH City
Blue MU
sapphire CP


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Rouge Vif City with Sang Town Strap so I can wear my Rouge Vif City cross-body. Now I no longer hanker after the rumored bright red Maxi Twiggy for next season. And, amazingly, although the City and the strap are made from totally different skins, it is near impossible to tell that they don't belong to each other.
Bouton D'or MU


----------



## twinjoy

Sang Town just suitable for Chinese New Year


----------



## MAGJES

*VG* Work


----------



## Star*kitten

again my beloved *06 Greige City*


----------



## French75

*04 black city *with pewter hardware


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*


----------



## Laurenpop

Sanguine city


----------



## Livia1

^ you got it! Let's see it. Are you liking it? Ok, you must be liking it since you've taken it out but you know ... Tell us.


----------



## Laurenpop

Livia1 said:


> ^ you got it! Let's see it. Are you liking it? Ok, you must be liking it since you've taken it out but you know ... Tell us.



haha.   2/5 have arrived...the 3rd arrives today at noonish, so I will post pics when it comes of the first 3, and whenever customs (never) clears my other 2, they will be posted as well!

Oh, and I do like it!  In fact, I'm in love with it most intimately. ;p  It's definitely NOT a "pop of color" or even the red I was looking for...it's super earthy to me...almost Navjo-ish.  I will be needing a true red in my collection.


----------



## english_girl_900

08 black rh city
08 eb coin purse


----------



## Livia1

Laurenpop said:


> haha.   2/5 have arrived...the 3rd arrives today at noonish, so I will post pics when it comes of the first 3, and whenever customs (never) clears my other 2, they will be posted as well!
> 
> Oh, and I do like it!  In fact, I'm in love with it most intimately. ;p  It's definitely NOT a "pop of color" or even the red I was looking for...it's super earthy to me...almost Navjo-ish.  *I will be needing a true red in my collection.*



Oh, the excuses we make 
I'm glad you're loving Sanguine though. As I mentioned, I've seen pics where it was absolutely gorgeous. Earthy is a good word.
Looking forward to seeing them all and I hope costums will be good to you


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Sanguine is divine! Can't wait to see yours, Laurenpop.

I'm wearing my new to me Mogano SGH City. Traded my mom for it.


----------



## capbaggirl

Canard RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk MU


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## French75

*2010 Militaire Suede city *... you never heard of this one 
a mint one & a steal on french ebay because I was the only one to bid, I got it yesterday directly from the seller who lives in my neighborhood !!


----------



## tatertot

French75 said:


> *2010 Militaire Suede city *... you never heard of this one
> a mint one & a steal on french ebay because I was the only one to bid, I got it yesterday directly from the seller who lives in my neighborhood !!



Congrats *French* you sneaky little devil!

Today I'm carrying
EB GSH Work
Pivione Life Wallet
Papatee MU
Papatee Click


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Is that a new wallet style? I've never seen it before. I'd love to see additional photos if you have them! 

*
>>>>>>>>START


** 2004 Marron City
* 2006 black makeup
* black mini mini coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black cherry reg coin purse
* black key ring


----------



## mere girl

my castagna RH City today
blue MU
sapphire CP


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City* ... got caught in the rain too.


----------



## LillyChlo

Raining here as well, so I will stick with:

Black GSH Pom
Raisin GSH Pencil
Outremer Click
Black GSH Mini Compagnon


----------



## tatertot

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Is that a new wallet style? I've never seen it before. I'd love to see additional photos if you have them!



Here ya go http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ries-and-clutches-139436-12.html#post17937333 post 169 & 170


----------



## arthgirlie

Black Lizard Embossed RH City


----------



## Hypnosis

Noix GGH Work

-Papeete CP
-Tomate CP
-Lime Green Mini Charm
-Sorbet Pencil


----------



## Livia1

^ Yum, that must be one colourful Noix


----------



## capbaggirl

Papeete GSH PT
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## yumikins

Wore my new 2011 black GSH city out for the first time yesterday and again today (:


----------



## French75

Acier suede city


----------



## pbdb

Black 2007 GSH EC
Black 2009 GSH Money wallet


----------



## capbaggirl

Blue Roi RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU


----------



## Livia1

Carried my Anthra First today


----------



## maire

2005 black RH day...


----------



## IAMPurseCrazy

my new-to-me 2004 Black Twiggy!


----------



## HOT4LV

RH black PT


----------



## ieweuyhs

Forgot to post yesterday...:shame:

Charbon GGH City again


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## MAGJES

'05 *Turquoise* City this morning
'08 *Bubblegum* City tonight


----------



## jelts

Metallic Silver City
Tempete Mini Money
Brown (I've forgotten which one!) Pencil


----------



## pbdb

Outremer GSH City 
Money Wallet Black GSH


----------



## Rubyredtea

Pourpre SGH PT


----------



## beauxgoris

Superbowl Sunday! 

*>>>>>> START

** 2004 Marron City
* 2006 black makeup
* black mini mini coin purse
* black cherry mini mini coin purse
* black cherry reg coin purse
* black key ring


----------



## Hypnosis

Nuage RGGH PT
-Sorbet Pencil
-Papeete CP
-Tomate CP
-Bleu Roi TT
-Lime Green Mini Charm


----------



## mere girl

my yummy black 06 city RH
blue MU
sapphire CP


----------



## maxxout

2004 Rose City


----------



## WillWork~4Bags

My new (to me) black town sgh!


----------



## capbaggirl

Evergreen / Emerald GSH City
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## JessieRose

2007 Jaune Step bag


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## Holobags

Still waiting for mine!

LV Pleaty


----------



## arthgirlie

It was the Black Lizard Embossed RH City again today!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin RH Day 


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## beauxgoris

*>>>>>> START*

* 2004 Marron City RH
* 2006 black makeup  RH
* black mini mini coin purse  RH
* black cherry mini mini coin purse  RH
* black cherry reg coin purse  RH
* black key ring


----------



## purses & pugs

*Rouge Theatre City*
Black GSH CP
Sang GSH Lady wallet
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## French75

*2004 Black city*


----------



## Hypnosis

Tempete SGH Part Time
-Papeete CP
-Tomate CP
-Sorbet Pencil
-Mandarin MU
-Lime Green mini charm


----------



## mere girl

2006 black City 
blue MU
sapphire MU


----------



## capbaggirl

BDR GSH City
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## ieweuyhs

2009 Lilac RH City - guess I'm in a purple mood recently 

V
V
V
STOP


----------



## mere girl

can we have a start soon before my bedtime?


----------



## REREsaurus

ieweuyhs said:


> 2009 Lilac RH City - guess I'm in a purple mood recently
> 
> V
> V
> V
> STOP


 


mere girl said:


> can we have a start soon before my bedtime?


 
I don't get it...


----------



## beauxgoris

*>>>>>> START*

* 2004 Marron City RH
* 2006 black makeup RH
* black mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry reg coin purse RH
* black key ring


----------



## purses & pugs

*Pourpre GGH Pom*
Black GSH CP
Sang GSH Lady wallet
Tempete mm
Officier mm

here's a car pic


----------



## French75

Very nice !!! Look at that leather !! 
I love when there are pics in this thread


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks *French*, it has very soft, puffy & wrinky leather - love it!


----------



## mere girl

ooh - just in time!
black RH City
blue MU
sapphire CP


..thanks!   *p & p* - love that pom!


----------



## maxxout

^^^ 
hi mere

2005 Rogue Theater Work




yes, yummy P&P


----------



## english_girl_900

06 Rouille Day
08 EB CP


----------



## French75

2004 black city again


----------



## capbaggirl

Plomb GSH PT
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyst Courier
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## Hypnosis

Mandarin SGH PT
-Papeete CP
-Tomate CP
-Sorbet Pencil
-Mandarin MU
-Lime Green Mini Charm


----------



## arthgirlie

Nuage RH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks *mere girl* and *maxxout*!

*Sapphire RH City*
Black SGH CP
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, former co-judge!


Tempete RH Work 



V
V
V
STOP


----------



## imlvholic

I'm on a trip & got my Galet SGH City w/ me but not as a travel bag of course. Just in case I need a pick me up & feeling chick.


----------



## Star*kitten

my sister's white twiggy!


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## beauxgoris

*>>>>>> START*

* 2004 Marron City RH
* 2006 black makeup RH
* black mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry reg coin purse RH
* black key ring


----------



## French75

2004 marron city !


----------



## mere girl

2004 marron city......I wish!!

black RH City
blue MU
sapphire CP


----------



## Hypnosis

Black RH City
-Papeete CP
-Tomate CP
-Mandarin MU
-Lime Green Mini Charm
-Sorbet Pencil


----------



## heather123

Anthra Twiggy again.


----------



## capbaggirl

Ardoise RGGH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU


----------



## beauxgoris

purses & pugs said:


> *Sapphire RH City*
> Black SGH CP
> *Sang SGH Lady wallet*
> Tempete mm
> Officier mm



^^I bet this wallet is lovely.  I so wanted a Lady wallet but they didn't make it with RH.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Going out in a little while and will be using my *07 Anthra First*.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## maxxout

2005 Rogue Theater Work
04 Black MU
05 Black CP
08? Saddle CP

and the softest of this bunch?  .......08 .........  take that, oldies
all are soft but that saddle could melt


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon RH Day


----------



## pbdb

sticking to my outremer gsh city
 for the whole week


----------



## purses & pugs

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I bet this wallet is lovely.  I so wanted a Lady wallet but they didn't make it with RH.



It is very lovely, thank you so happy I found one in Sang since I love red! Hopefully they'll make it with RH later on, just like they did with the Envelope Clutches.


----------



## purses & pugs

*05 Caramel RH City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Black SGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## French75

aah 05 caramel is gorgeous !!

I'm wearing my 2004 marron city and...
2004 rose CP !


----------



## mere girl

Is it ok to post twice in 24hrs? It is a new day for me....

black RH City ....cos it's gorgeous!
blue layette MU
sapphire CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tempete RH Work again... Too lazy to change bags...


V
V
V
STOP

EDIT: Just saw your post, *mere girl*. You just squeezed in by the hair on your chinny chin chin! Yup, rules state posts should be &#8805; 12 hours apart.


----------



## ieweuyhs

REREsaurus said:


> I don't get it...



Missed your post, because I usually posts on my BB for this thread.

It's a monthly contest which we've been playing since last year. No prizes, just cool points, and you get the title of  should you win for the month.

Here're the rules.


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## maxxout

French75 said:


> aah 05 caramel is gorgeous !!
> 
> I'm wearing my 2004 marron city and...
> 2004 rose CP !




^^^  love that combo

similar: pinks with browns

2004 Rose City and...
2008 Saddle CP


----------



## molee808

*black rggh mini pompon*
black rggh mini pocket


----------



## MAGJES

'05 Black City
'07 Tomato Wallet


----------



## beauxgoris

*START* - sorry was at hospital all day with family member.


----------



## Hypnosis

^^ Sorry to hear that beauxgoris, hope everything's okay!

I'm heading out with my Lilac RH City.
Papeete CP
Tomate CP
Sorbet Pencil
Mandarin MU
Lime Green Mini Charm
& wearing Bleu Roi RGGH TT bracelet.


----------



## capbaggirl

Outremer GSH PT
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk Mini Pocket
Blk MU

*beauxgoris* - I hope your family is OK.


----------



## arthgirlie

beauxgoris: I'm also sorry to hear that, and hope that you and your family are okay. 

Today I carried my Black Lizard Embossed RH City


----------



## beauxgoris

Thank you *Hypnosis*, *capbaggirl*, and *arthgirlie* 

There was an ice slip and some broken bones, but everyone should hopefully heal okay. Just a long stressful day. Thank you for you comments though. 

me:

2004 Marron city - as usual.


----------



## purses & pugs

*beauxgoris*, oh no sorry to hear that, that ice is so dangerous. I'm glad to hear you think everything will be ok!

*Light Olive RH City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Black SGH CP
Black SGH Triple Tour
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oh my, *beauxgoris*, broken bones sound terrifying especially when one is past a certain age. Glad everyone was fine. 


Officier GSH Pom Pon 


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## mere girl

oops...should have looked before the school run - i'm too late!

black RH City
blue layette MU
sapphire CP


----------



## French75

'09 Pourpre RH Work
'04 Rose CP


----------



## Star*kitten

06 Greige City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Castagna RH City


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City

*Going over to some friends for dinner in a little while, will be taking my *Anthra First*.


----------



## NYCavalier

nuage rh city!


----------



## esiders

2004 pewter Weekender


----------



## BagsR4Me

*07 Anthra First*


----------



## beauxgoris

*>>>>>> START*

* 2004 Marron City RH
* 2006 black makeup RH
* black mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry reg coin purse RH
* black key ring


----------



## capbaggirl

Blue Roi RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU


----------



## MAGJES

Sang SGH Work


----------



## Susan Lee

Canard RGGH Work


----------



## 2shai_

Seigle RGGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## arthgirlie

During the day, it was *Murier RH City* and I brought my *Black RGGH City* out to dinner tonight!


----------



## Hypnosis

*beauxgoris*, that's horrible but good thing bones heal!

Today's black RH City with the usual: Papeete CP, Tomate CP, Mandarin MU, Sorbet Pencil, Lime Green Mini Charm.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## mere girl

castaga RH City....she still loves me even though I put a price on her head!
blue Layette MU
sapphire CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ 

Pourpre GSH PT 



V
V
V
STOP


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## beauxgoris

Thank you *hypnosis* - I think it will be a long rehab process for her - but hopefully she'll be okay. 


*>>>>>> START*

* 2004 Marron City RH
* 2006 black makeup RH
* black mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry reg coin purse RH
* black key ring


----------



## Hypnosis

*Beauxgoris*, Hope so too! Okay, I gotta ask why do you carry the Marron City every day? Or does it seem like it's every day? 

Ran out of the house with Anthra Courier w/ usual accessories to run errands. I don't think this one counts but wanted to mention it anyway


----------



## WillWork~4Bags

Black SGH town.
Great new addition to my collection!


----------



## beauxgoris

Hypnosis said:


> *Beauxgoris*, Hope so too! Okay, I gotta ask why do you carry the Marron City every day? Or does it seem like it's every day?
> 
> Ran out of the house with Anthra Courier w/ usual accessories to run errands. I don't think this one counts but wanted to mention it anyway



My Marron city is my basher bag - loved, but used, and the weather where I live has been so rotten that I don't want to use any of my "nice" bals. This coming week the weather is supposed to be sunny and better - so hopefully I can switch it up. Plus with everything going on with running back and forth to the hospital this week I just haven't had it on my mind. 

Sorry to be so bal-boring.


----------



## mere girl

I think it's about 12 hours and a minute since my last post!_ not that i'm competitive or anything!_ still using the same bag as I was this morning! 

castagna RH City
blue MU
sapphire CP


----------



## French75

2004 marron can not be boring *beaux* !  I just realized something happened in your family "implying broken bones" ? That hurts so much !! But thankfully it will be fixed if I understood correctly ? 

(Today I carried my new bag... from 2002... going to make a reveal right now)


----------



## Livia1

Went out for dinner and carried my *Anthra First*.


----------



## capbaggirl

Outremer GSH PT
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH FC
Saddke GGH CP


----------



## Hypnosis

beauxgoris said:


> My Marron city is my basher bag - loved, but used, and the weather where I live has been so rotten that I don't want to use any of my "nice" bals. This coming week the weather is supposed to be sunny and better - so hopefully I can switch it up. Plus with everything going on with running back and forth to the hospital this week I just haven't had it on my mind.
> 
> Sorry to be so bal-boring.



Marron is not boring! You reminded me of the month after I was playing this game. I carried the same Bal for a month, lol!  I'm making more of an effort to diversify again. 

Stepping out with my Ardoise SGH Clutch & wearing Bleu Roi RGGH TT bracelet.


----------



## ieweuyhs

*mere girl*, you truly crack me up. 


Light Olive GSH PT 


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## baglici0us

anthra rggh city


----------



## Livia1

Black GGH Flat Clutch


----------



## beauxgoris

*START*

Marron city


----------



## mere girl

castagna RH City
blue layette MU
sapphire CP


----------



## purses & pugs

Carried my *Tomato RH City* today


----------



## heather123

Anthra Twiggy again!


----------



## chemosphere

with Valentine's Day approaching I am back to my true red city, and white cp (holding my new iphone....finally!)


----------



## French75

Militaire suede city


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyst Courier
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## BagsR4Me

Out to a show last night with *Noix GSH FC*


----------



## capbaggirl

Sang RGGH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU


----------



## nazaluke

Taking out Sang GSH Day for Valentine's Day tomorrow.


----------



## arthgirlie

Today it was my Taupe Mini Gold Hardware City Cross


----------



## Hypnosis

Heading to class with Black RH City with Papeete CP/Tomate CP/Sorbet Pencil/LimeGreen Mini Charm & Ardoise SGH Envelope Clutch.


----------



## mmmsc

beauxgoris said:


> *START*
> 
> Marron city


Surely would love to see a picture of that beauty, Beaux.


----------



## naling

For the past 3 weeks, all I've been carrying is my NOIX GSH Flat Clutch! (Even in ugly weather...I just put her inside my nightingale!


----------



## beauxgoris

mmmsc said:


> Surely would love to see a picture of that beauty, Beaux.



My pleasure   (with and without flash)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## MAGJES

Ardoise RH Work


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Blue Roi RH City


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## chemosphere

2003 rouge city


----------



## NYCavalier

ardoise rggh day
07 olive metallic cp


----------



## French75

2007 Marine RH Work


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Gorgeous!

*START* 

Marron city


----------



## capbaggirl

Outremer GSH PT
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Blue Roi RH City again


----------



## mere girl

see what I have to do for TPF! It's 5.50am here and I've got up just to post in case I miss the 'slot'! Good Morning everyone!
going to change to anthra RH City today
blue layette MU
sapphire CP


----------



## tsuarsawan

Vert Thyme GGH Day
Galet GSH Money wallet
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ruby Courier


V
V
V
STOP



mere girl said:


> see what I have to do for TPF! It's 5.50am here and I've got up just to post in case I miss the 'slot'! Good Morning everyone!
> going to change to anthra RH City today
> blue layette MU
> sapphire CP



I'll award you 10 bonus points for your dedication to this game!


----------



## mere girl

really?? gosh - thank you!  I was going to move to the US to make posting a little easier but that has saved me a trip - phew!



ieweuyhs said:


> Ruby Courier
> 
> 
> V
> V
> V
> STOP
> 
> 
> 
> I'll award you 10 bonus points for your dedication to this game!


----------



## ieweuyhs

I salute your dedication!


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> see what I have to do for TPF! It's 5.50am  here and I've got up just to post in case I miss the 'slot'! Good  Morning everyone!
> going to change to anthra RH City today
> blue layette MU
> sapphire CP





mere girl said:


> really?? gosh - thank you!  I was going to move to the US to make posting a little easier but that has saved me a trip - phew!



 you must be the most dedicated person in this competition! Well done


----------



## purses & pugs

*2007 Marine GGH Work*


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> see what I have to do for TPF! It's 5.50am here and I've got up just to post in case I miss the 'slot'! Good Morning everyone!




This is excactly why I'm not playing the game. I did this too. Of course, I did win 


Carrying my black RH City


----------



## maxxout

beauxgoris said:


> My pleasure   (with and without flash)



Can't get enough of this 04 Marron.  

I know we are at stop but I may not get back on today.

Yesterday my 04 Black City
Today it's 05 Chocolate City


----------



## MissMerion

I've spent all the last week with my galet sgh PT  (today she's sleeping.. I wear my LV NF)


----------



## French75

2010 Acier suede city 
2004 Rose Coin Purse


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## beauxgoris

*START*

rh marron city


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black SGH Work*
Black SGH CP 
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## capbaggirl

Murier RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU


----------



## mere girl

Black RH city
Sapphire CP
Blue layette MU


----------



## Hypnosis

Beauxgoris, your Marron is GORGEOUS! Still looks amazing despite its basher bag label 

Lilac RH City with Papeete CP, Tomate CP, Mandarin MU, Sorbet Pencil, Lime Green Mini Charm, & Bleu Roi TT Bracelet.


----------



## French75

04 marron city
04 rose CP


----------



## DeryaHm

10 black rh pompon


----------



## ieweuyhs

Today was hectic, hence the late post. 


Ruby RH Courier again 


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

'06 Black Rh City


----------



## jelts

Origan Twiggy
Tempete Mini Money
Charbon CGH Pencil


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheating with my Chanel today...


V
V
V
START


----------



## mere girl

black RH City
sapphire CP
blue layette MU


----------



## purses & pugs

*Vert Fonce RH City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Black SGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## French75

2004 Marron City
2004 Rose CP


----------



## chemosphere

^^^p&p... Love the sang lady!!!  I was eyeing that same wallet on HG bags awhile back, but was trying to be good.  So tempting though cause she is a beauty!  

White/Ivory 2004 first
Tomate 2010 coin purse
White 2009 coin purse


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## Hypnosis

Black City with Sorbet Pencil, Papeete CP, Mandarin MU, Tomate CP, & Bleu Roi RGGH TT bracelet  also took out Ardoise RGGH Clutch for company.


----------



## english_girl_900

08 EB coin purse - inside a non-Bal sadly.


----------



## dudumao001

Ruby SGH City for school


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Galet SGH Work for work!!


----------



## PrincessBal

RH Anthracite 09 :


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^ Love your look!


----------



## capbaggirl

Poupre GSH PT
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## beauxgoris

*START*

2005 black city RH


----------



## agalarowicz

anthra rggh pt, as of 3 days ago


----------



## tsuarsawan

Anthra GGH PT
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## capbaggirl

?????? 



ieweuyhs said:


> Cheating with my Chanel today...
> 
> 
> V
> V
> V
> START





beauxgoris said:


> *START*
> 
> 2005 black city RH


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## beauxgoris

capbaggirl said:


> ??????



I think  *ieweuyhs* goofed. She "Stopped" but then she "Started" again and I _think_ I'm supposed to be the start person since she stopped it last? I just saw her last "Stop" so I did my usual "start".


----------



## 2shai_

Seigle RGGH Day 
Black GGH Money


----------



## mere girl

black RH City
sappire CP
blue MU


----------



## French75

*2004 black RH city + 2011 black moto jacket *!! 
Loooove that jacket ! She rocks with a scarf !


----------



## Hypnosis

Grabbed my Anthracite Courier with usual accessories (Papeete CP, Tomate CP, Mandarin MU, Sorbet Pencil)


----------



## chemosphere

2004 black city (we are bag twins today *B*)!
2004 ivory first, inside my city


----------



## ieweuyhs

beauxgoris said:


> I think  *ieweuyhs* goofed. She "Stopped" but then she "Started" again and I _think_ I'm supposed to be the start person since she stopped it last? I just saw her last "Stop" so I did my usual "start".



Actually, it doesn't matter who starts and who stops as long as they're done by two different people, so my START post (#1598) stands, and your start post (#1611) just became a STOP instead.


And now I'm starting again...

Tempete RH Work today..


V
V
V
START


----------



## Hypnosis

About to head out with Black RH City & Papeete CP, Tomate CP, Sorbet Pencil & Mandarin MU. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Tokyo

Violet SGH PT and 08 Black moto jacket!!!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## IAMPurseCrazy

my 2004 *Black* Twiggy!!  this bag so much!!!!


----------



## mere girl

2006 S/S black City - yummy!
sapphire CP
blue layette MU...need more accessories!


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> Actually, it doesn't matter who starts and who stops as long as they're done by two different people, so my START post (#1598) stands, and your start post (#1611) just became a STOP instead.
> 
> 
> And now I'm starting again...
> 
> Tempete RH Work today..
> 
> 
> V
> V
> V
> START


 good job someone knows what they're doing!! I don't - it's 10pm and I'm on my 3rd glass of wine!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> good job someone knows what they're doing!! I don't - it's 10pm and I'm on my 3rd glass of wine!




 3 glasses of red wine, one glass of LBV port ...

Love your new avatar, mere girl.



Carried my Galet GSH Envelope Clutch when I went out for dinner earlier.


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> 3 glasses of red wine, one glass of LBV port ...
> 
> Love your new avatar, mere girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Carried my Galet GSH Envelope Clutch when I went out for dinner earlier.


Thank you - he had been busy burying a bone in the sand pit and came out with a very sandy nose! he looks as though he has no ears! Cheers!


----------



## MAGJES

'05 Sky Blue City


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## capbaggirl

Blk RH City
Blk MU
Blk Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## beauxgoris

*stop

* 2005 black city RH
** 2006 black makeup RH
* black mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry reg coin purse RH
* black key ring
* 2005 black boobie


----------



## beauxgoris

ieweuyhs said:


> Actually, it doesn't matter who starts and who stops as long as they're done by two different people, so my START post (#1598) stands, and your start post (#1611) just became a STOP instead.
> 
> 
> And now I'm starting again...
> 
> Tempete RH Work today..
> 
> 
> V
> V
> V
> START



Oh weird - because you "stopped" and "started" - that's the only way we switched positions. The only way I could be the stop person is because you started after you stopped. Dizzy yet?hahaha. Whatever though. I can be the stop person as you prefer now though.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yup! Well, you can start again tomorrow. 

I'm staying home today Busy preparing for presentations


----------



## pink502

Black City, RGGH


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*


----------



## purses & pugs

I'll be carrying my *Tomato City* for some Saturday errands soon.


----------



## crazyforhermess

i carried my LV cosmetic bag


----------



## pinkboudoir

Amethyst SGH Work for me today & the last many days. Have had this so long but seldom use it till these few weeks. It is finally showing signs of breaking in.


----------



## French75

2003 Lilac City


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm so confused! LOL - am I supposed to "Start" today? If not you can correct! 

*START* ???


* 2005 black city RH
* 2006 black makeup RH
* black mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry reg coin purse RH
* black key ring
* 2005 black boobie


----------



## mere girl

I'll take that as a start! (I'm a little confused too!)
black 06 S/S RH City
sapphire CP
Blue MU


----------



## capbaggirl

Sapphire RH Wk
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday
Galet GSH Money
Sadlle GGH CP


----------



## MAGJES

Poupre RH Work


----------



## Hypnosis

Anthra Courier with Papeete CP/Sorbet Pencil/Tomate CP/Bleu Roi TT bracelet/Lime Green Mini Charm/Mandarin MU. Phew!


----------



## chemosphere

2003 rouge city
2004 ivory first
2009 white cp


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## French75

2003 Blue Jean City


----------



## purses & pugs

Been to the movies and took my Moutarde RH City with me


----------



## Hypnosis

2nd round was Tempete SGH PT with Papeete CP/Sorbet Pencil/Tomate CP/Bleu Roi TT bracelet/Lime Green Mini Charm/Mandarin MU.


----------



## capbaggirl

Sang RGGH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Evergreen GSH Day


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## maxxout

^^^
!cute!   Is this a new puppy or the front end of the old puppy?


2005 Chocolate City but earlier 2004 Grey Purse.   Was I out all night?  hummmm


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey pumpkin! It's the front end of the old puppy who's turning 8 this year. Gasp!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
so youthful looking...just like her mommy


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mogano GGH PT


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## French75

07 marine work
04 rose CP


----------



## innerlight

09 Canard Maxi Twiggy
?  White CP
09 Raisin CP
09 Tempete Pencil


----------



## chemosphere

2003 Dark caramel city
2004 white/ivory first
2009 pourpre hip (my mini baby bag- for diapers/wipes)
2009 white coin (iPhone)
2010 tomato coin (keys)


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is my Tempete SGH City with the accessories today - my bags have got their own spot in a book shelf in my new office







Tempete SGH City
Black SGH CP
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Officier mm
Tempete mm


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Gorgeous!!!!!

*START*


* 2005 black city RH
* 2006 black makeup RH
* black mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry reg coin purse RH
* black key ring
* 2005 black boobie


----------



## mere girl

Black RH city
Sapphire CP
Blue layette MU


----------



## capbaggirl

Blk RH City
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## irishjj

Black Club


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Day
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP

aahh awesome* P&P*, your cute little Officier mm is to cute & that stunning Sang SGH Lady wallet....


----------



## Hypnosis

Black RH City with the usual Papeete CP/Sorbet Pencil/Tomate CP/Bleu Roi TT bracelet/Lime Green Mini Charm/Mandarin MU.


----------



## purses & pugs

thanks *beauxgoris *and *tsuarsawan*, the accessories are working hard everyday so wanted to share a pic

Today:
*
2007 Marine GGH Work*
Black SGH CP
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Praline RGGH TT bracelet


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pourpre GSH PT


V
V
V
STOP




maxxout said:


> ^^^
> so youthful looking...just like her mommy



Actually, it was a pic of HIM when he was a mere pup. Now he's like three times bigger.


----------



## French75

2007 Marine RH Work


----------



## gracebag

Using Ardoise Rose Gold Giant City today.
Wish list: a Black Rose Gold Giant City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cyclade RH City


----------



## chemosphere

Ivory 2004 first
tomate cp
white cp


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## beauxgoris

*START*


* 2005 black city RH
* 2006 black makeup RH
* black mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry reg coin purse RH
* black key ring
* 2005 black boobie


----------



## mere girl

2006 black City RH
2009 blue layette MU
08? sapphire CP


_still_ need more accessories!


----------



## capbaggirl

Maldives GSH City
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## MAGJES

Tomato RH Work


----------



## AJ1025

x
_*
NO soliciting here - please read the rules BEFORE posting again*_


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyst Courier
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## purses & pugs

*05 Caramel City*
Black GSH CP
Sang GSH Lady wallet
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## Hypnosis

Same as yesterday..been pretty boring lately:
Black RH City with the usual Papeete CP/Sorbet Pencil/Tomate CP/Bleu Roi TT bracelet/Lime Green Mini Charm/Mandarin MU.


----------



## capbaggirl

Going out for dinner & taking;
Plomb GSH FC
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## French75

2007 Marine RH Work


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pourpre GSH PT again.



V
V
V
STOP


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my EB GSH Work
Pivione Life Wallet
Papatee Click
Papatee MU


----------



## AJ1025

AJ1025 said:


> x
> _*
> NO soliciting here - please read the rules BEFORE posting again*_



whoops, sorry, was just joking around!

Today is my inaugural wearing of my new 09 RH Pourpre Work- yay!


----------



## beauxgoris

*START*


* 2005 black city RH
* 2006 black makeup RH
* black mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry reg coin purse RH
* black key ring
* 2005 black boobie


----------



## beauxgoris

tatertot said:


> Carrying my EB GSH Work
> Pivione Life Wallet
> Papatee Click
> Papatee MU



Great photo. I love everything!


----------



## mere girl

haven't changed for a few days!
Black RH City
blue layette MU
sapphire CP


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH city*


----------



## chemosphere

In keeping with the black city theme right now...

Black 2004 ph city
Silver 2009 envelope clutch
White 2009 sgh cp
Silver 2005 cp (thank you *slinks*!!!!)


----------



## imlvholic

09 Black City RH, loving every minute.


----------



## gwentan

Sang pom pom.. love how she is an attention getter..


----------



## capbaggirl

Seigle RGGH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## tsuarsawan

Marine GSH Dy
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin RH Day


V
V
V 
STOP


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon RH Day


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## purses & pugs

05 Caramel City today as well


----------



## beauxgoris

*START*


* 2005 black city RH
* 2006 black makeup RH
* black mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry reg coin purse RH
* black key ring
* 2005 black boobie


----------



## mere girl

2006 black city RH
Blue layette MU
Sapphire CP


----------



## chemosphere

2004 white/ivory first
2009 white cp
2010 tomate cp
2005 silver cp


----------



## capbaggirl

Poupre GSH PT
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk Mu
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## French75

2002 Flat Brass Caramel Hobo
2004 Rose CP


----------



## tsuarsawan

Anthra GGH PT
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## beauxgoris

French75 said:


> 2002 Flat Brass Caramel Hobo
> 2004 Rose CP



You are a great minimalist! But with those two choices what more do you need? May I ask: do you use your cp as a "wallet", or do you have another type/brand of wallet you use?


----------



## purses & pugs

*Outremer RH Velo*
Officier mm
Tempete mm
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Black SGH CP
Praline RGGH TT bracelet


----------



## French75

I carry my business cards in the CP and my Iphone to protect it in my bag  My wallet is the same old black Fendi, I've been carrying for years now (like from 2002 !!)




beauxgoris said:


> You are a great minimalist! But with those two choices what more do you need? May I ask: do you use your cp as a "wallet", or do you have another type/brand of wallet you use?


----------



## Hypnosis

Lilac City with usual items-Papeete CP, Tomate CP, Sorbet Pencil, Mandarin MU, & wearing Bleu Roi RGGH TT.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Me too!


2009 Lilac RH City 



V
V
V
STOP


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RH PT


----------



## French75

'09 Pourpre RH Work
'11 black moto jacket
'04 Rose CP


----------



## maxxout

^^^NICE^^^


< 2005 Grey Work
   04 black mu
   05black cp
   08 saddle cp


----------



## chemosphere

2003 red city
2004 white first (inside of city)
2005 silver cp
2009 white cp


----------



## beauxgoris

*START*


* 2005 black city RH
* 2006 black makeup RH
* black mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry reg coin purse RH
* black key ring
* 2005 black boobie


----------



## capbaggirl

Poupre GSH PT
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## tsuarsawan

Anthra GGH PT
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## Luxe Diva

My black Part-Time with RGGH - love it!!!!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mogano GGH PT


----------



## Hypnosis

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Me too!
> 
> 
> 2009 Lilac RH City
> 
> 
> 
> V
> V
> V
> STOP



Yay! Finally same bag! Hehe 

I'm switching it for the Black RH City as it's raining outside with usual goodies -Papeete CP, Tomate CP, Sorbet Pencil, Mandarin MU, but wearing Vert D'eau TT.


----------



## mere girl

black RH City
blue layette MU
sapphire CP..............as usual! Need to swap! _or need a new bag!_


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ruby Courier today


V
V
V
STOP


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Galet GSH Envelope Clutch* when we went out fro dinner last night.
Carried my *black GGH Flat Clutch* when we went out for brunch today.


----------



## French75

cheating with my Chloe Marcie but with 04 Rose CP inside


----------



## beauxgoris

*START*


* 2005 black city RH
* 2006 black makeup RH
* black mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry reg coin purse RH
* black key ring
* 2005 black boobie


----------



## english_girl_900

06 rouille day
08 electric blue cp


----------



## mere girl

Black RH city
Sapphire CP
Blue layette MU


----------



## capbaggirl

Poupre GSH PT ......she is so pretty, I can't seem to put her down 
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## nycbella

Been waering 07 Mogano PT, love her to bits, this yummy  leather  is getting much better w/ age  hehehe


----------



## tsuarsawan

Once again....

Anthra GGH PT
Galet GSH Money
Saddle GGH CP


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Raisin RH First
Ciel RH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheating with my new 11" Red Cambridge Satchel


V
V
V
STOP

P.S. Another two more days to go to the end of the contest! Who will emerge victorious this month? Stay tuned!


----------



## innerlight

RT Shrug 
Raisin CP
White CP
Tempete Pencil


----------



## beauxgoris

*START*


* 2005 black city RH
* 2006 black makeup RH
* black mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry reg coin purse RH
* black key ring
* 2005 black boobie


----------



## mere girl

black RH City
sapphire MU
blue layette MU

...will change bags tomorrow!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## French75

2002 FB Caramel Hobo
2004 Rose CP


----------



## Hypnosis

Been lovin' my cities this month. Gotta switch it up in March! Black RH City with usual items-Papeete CP, Tomate CP, Sorbet Pencil, Mandarin MU, & wearing Bleu Roi RGGH TT.


----------



## chemosphere

True red 2004 city
Silver 2005 cp
White 2009 cp


----------



## capbaggirl

Blk RH City
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

sandstone day


----------



## 2shai_

Sandstone GGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## imlvholic

I'm loving my new Wrinkly Black RH City so much.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Officier GSH Midday 
Saddle GGH CP
Galet GSH Money


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## Hypnosis

Headin' out the door with my Black RH City with usual items-Papeete CP, Tomate CP, Sorbet Pencil, Mandarin MU, & wearing Bleu Roi RGGH TT.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Still cheating with my Purple 14" CSC. I promise to use a Bal for tomorrow, the last day of our February contest. 



V
V
V
STOP


----------



## Hypnosis

*Ches*, will my daily bbag count if it's March 1st for me but Feb 28th for you?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hypnosis said:


> *Ches*, will my daily bbag count if it's March 1st for me but Feb 28th for you?



Well, as long as you post between *beauxgoris's* START and my STOP later (it's the last pair for the month), you'll earn points. 

It's actually 10+pm on 28 Feb here but given that tPFers are from all over the globe with varying time zones, we play for an extra day where it's still 28 Feb on the other side of the globe.


----------



## beauxgoris

*START*


* 2005 black city RH
* 2006 black makeup RH
* black mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry mini mini coin purse RH
* black cherry reg coin purse RH
* black key ring
* 2005 black boobie


----------



## NYCavalier

anthra rh velo


----------



## bluetooth101

Blue Roi GGH City


----------



## mere girl

black RH City ----didn't change today!
blue layette MU
sapphire CP


----------



## purses & pugs

*Light Olive RH City*
Black GSH CP
Sang GSH Lady wallet
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## chemosphere

Black PH city
White cp
Silver cp


----------



## capbaggirl

BDR GSH City
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk Mu


----------



## sungytoo

2010 castagna RGGH city
2010 castagna RGGH money
? ciel GSH pencil
? noix CGH coin


----------



## tsuarsawan

Amethyst Courier


----------



## Hypnosis

Too lazy to switch bags: Black RH City with usual items-Papeete CP, Tomate CP, Sorbet Pencil, Mandarin MU, & wearing Bleu Roi RGGH TT.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tempete RH Work 


V
V
V
STOP 

Stay tuned to find out who's the February


----------



## nycbella

Cornflower Twiggy


----------



## capbaggirl

Still carrying Miss pretty BDR GSH City, with the usual suspects: 
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## beauxgoris

start?

black city rh


----------



## thedseer

canard velo


----------



## pinkboudoir

Amethyst SGH Work


----------



## maxxout

2005 Grey Work 

2004 Rose City

It was a good combination.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Rouge Theatre City*
Officier mm
Tempete mm
Black SGH CP
Sang SGH Lady wallet


----------



## mere girl

black city rh
blue layette MU
sapphire CP


----------



## Livia1

Still my Black RH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheating with my Chanel today...

Sorry for the delay in the score tally. Life's been hectic.  Will try to get it out ASAP.


----------



## chemosphere

black PH city
white cp
silver cp


----------



## NYCavalier

nuage rggh city!


----------



## rollergirl

black shopping tote
cyclade click
black money wallet
amethyst coin purse


----------



## Hypnosis

Bleu Roi RGGH Work with usual goodies..too lazy to list them.


----------



## HOT4LV

RH Sapphire PT


----------



## capbaggirl

Poupre GSH PT
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## maxxout

2003 Dark Caramel City
2008 Saddle CP   (these 2 are the same color btw)
and
2005 Rogue Theater Work
2005 Black CP


----------



## imlvholic

Jaune SGH City


----------



## purses & pugs

maxxout said:


> 2003 Dark Caramel City
> 2008 Saddle CP   (these 2 are the same color btw)
> and
> 2005 Rogue Theater Work
> 2005 Black CP



Really? Thanks for sharing, now I don't have to wonder too much of how that beautiful Dark Caramel looks IRL.

And you are wearing both a City and a Work today? Sounds great. Only thing better than carry a Bal is carrying _two _Bals


----------



## purses & pugs

purses & pugs said:


> *Rouge Theatre City*
> Officier mm
> Tempete mm
> Black SGH CP
> Sang SGH Lady wallet



Same today, I didn't bother to switch.


----------



## French75

less than one month, and I'll finally meet that dream 03 dark caramel city ! 

Today I'm carrying my Rouge Theatre work too 



maxxout said:


> 2003 Dark Caramel City
> 2008 Saddle CP (these 2 are the same color btw)
> and
> 2005 Rogue Theater Work
> 2005 Black CP


----------



## PrincessGina

my black city today at work. its just starting to get softer and broken in now.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Tempete GSH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Canard RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## maxxout

purses & pugs said:


> Really? Thanks for sharing, now I don't have to wonder too much of how that beautiful Dark Caramel looks IRL.
> 
> And you are wearing both a City and a Work today? Sounds great. Only thing better than carry a Bal is carrying _two _Bals




Seeing your RT post gave me the idea to carry mine.  When I go to work (only twice a week) I usually carry a City and then a Work for my thermos and papers.   I love having two because as you say....2 really are better than 1.


----------



## maxxout

French75 said:


> less than one month, and I'll finally meet that dream 03 dark caramel city !
> 
> Today I'm carrying my Rouge Theatre work too




We were a threesome..you me and P&P.   

You are going to LOVE this bag.  One month will fly by.



Better post my bag today.

2004 Rose City


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^

Cypres RH Velo today 

Sorry, but I promise to tally up the scores for February later tonight after my reveal


----------



## ieweuyhs

Okay, the scores are in Who's interested in knowing who's the February ?

It was a very exciting contest last month, with many of you scoring the 4x multipliers with your trusty Black RH Cities

*drumroll*


----------



## ieweuyhs

*Score Tally For February 2011*

480 points
Hypnosis

385 points
mere girl

265 points
capbaggirl

163 points
purses & pugs

105 points
French75

97 points
tsuarsawan

87 points
Livia1

70 points
chemosphere

39 points
arthgirlie

27 points
MAGJES

24 points
imlvholic
maxxout

22 points
BAL_Fanatic

18 points
english_girl_900

12 points
LillyChlo

9 points
IAMPurseCrazy
Star*kitten

8 points
2shai_

7 points 
esiders
pbdb

6 points
BagsR4Me
heather123
HOT4LV
irishjj
Laurenpop
Luxe Diva
maire
pilatesworks
purseinsanity
snoesje
sungytoo
WillWork~4Bags

4 points
SkyBlueDay
Tokyo

3 points
AmeeLVSBags
bluetooth101
Cherrypinky
daisyrockyrosie
dudumao001
gwentan
JessieRose
naling
nazaluke
nycbella
NYCavalier
PrincessBal
REREsaurus
Safa
Susan Lee
twinjoy
yumikins

1 point
Holobags

Let's welcome our February , *Hypnosis*, with an astounding 480 points, completely crushing her closest rival, *mere girl* with 385 points; leaving *capbaggirl* in third with 265 points.

This month's battle was a highly entertaining one! 

Actually, for most of the month, *mere girl* was in the lead, slyly scoring 2x and 4x multipliers (10 - 20 points daily) with her RH Cities, since my co-judge, *beauxgoris*, has a penchant for her RH Cities.

Add to that, where *beauxgoris* tends to wear the same bag for a week or so (boring, she says; who needs excitement when you've got a gorgeous bag, I say), *mere girl *was really chalking up the points. And of course, who can forget her dedication to the game, getting up at 5.50 am to post just so she wouldn't miss the game? Perhaps if I had awarded you 100 bonus points instead of 10 points, you would have scored a total of 475 points, but alas, still losing out slightly to *Hypnosis*.

But towards the last week or so, the tables were turned *Hypnosis* started using her Black RH City (same as beaux), and with her accessories, she was scoring 30 - 50 points daily and soon overtook *mere girl* to be this month's .

So congratulations to *Hypnosis*, our new February  and March co-judge.

Kudos to *mere girl* for a well-fought battle, with just two accessories and your RH Cities. BTW, are you interested in becoming the co-judge for March? Both *Hypnosis* and you can be the judges and I'll be the score keeper?

Thank you ladies for participating!

On a side note, *MAGJES*, Winston looks so comical in your avatar!


----------



## maxxout

might I add a rather large






THANK YOU CHES


not only for being the worlds most accurate scorekeeper and 
inventor of the worlds most complicated point system
but for your sparkling commentary
and nailing a brand new TDF Anthracite Work during the rigorous task of this tally.

yes, ches...YOU are our queen forever.  (now someone step up to the plate and get her out of here....except for the score keeping)


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^   

Thank you, pumpkin! I thrive on complexity!  Part of being a geek, I guess. In fact, I was _almost_ tempted to draft up an Excel spreadsheet to track the progress of *mere girl* and *Hypnosis* over the month. I just might Once I finish writing up this report first.


----------



## thedseer

RT twiggy


----------



## mere girl

yippee!!!! second prize - yahoo!!!!
well done *hypnosis* - a worthy winner - congrats to you!!
thanks* ieweuyhs *for being such a fantastic judge! 

I'm happy to post one of those start/stop doodahs but it will be at sort of at 7am and 7 pm ~(UK time) as I have a little old cottage to reonvate this month and will not be so active on here I'm afraid..
I'd be very honoured to participate if this is ok??

oooh - I feel a (nother) glass of wine coming on to celebrate! (It is 7pm on a Friday night here!!)


----------



## riry

i never realized this thread is a competition! How fun!! *Ches*- thank you for the entertaining tally of points. I'm not sure what the rules are, but I'm guessing there are extra points for switching bags everyday? I don't have any Bal accessories, so I'll have to get whatever points I can for daily participation and switching of the bags!!

Anthra RH City!


----------



## Hypnosis

Thank you all!  I guess laziness saved me in the end. Not a good lesson to learn, lol!  

*mere girl*, many thanks & it was lovely playing with you. 

& most importantly, echoing *maxxout*, *THANK YOU CHES!!!* You make this game such fun with your commentary! It's daunting how you keep track of all the crazy points! Thank you again! I have no problem being co-judge in March. It will motivate me to switch up my bags! 

_Edited to add:_ Carried Bleu Roi RGGH Work today with usual accessories.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^ congrats *Hypnosis.....* ooh my ************f0000]480 points, *that's a ripper*[/COLOR]


----------



## beauxgoris

Congratulations to new months judges!

I've been a little slow to post but today it was

* 2002 olive fbh
* amethyst mini mini
* marine coin
* black wallet
* ruby coin
* pommier mini mini


----------



## capbaggirl

Congrats to our February  *Hypnosis* !!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> yippee!!!! second prize - yahoo!!!!
> well done *hypnosis* - a worthy winner - congrats to you!!
> thanks* ieweuyhs *for being such a fantastic judge!
> 
> I'm happy to post one of those start/stop doodahs but it will be at sort of at 7am and 7 pm ~(UK time) as I have a little old cottage to reonvate this month and will not be so active on here I'm afraid..
> I'd be very honoured to participate if this is ok??
> 
> oooh - I feel a (nother) glass of wine coming on to celebrate! (It is 7pm on a Friday night here!!)



You're welcome. You can post WHENEVER you want. Keeps it exciting and tough for our players!  

Welcome onboard, February princess!



riry said:


> i never realized this thread is a competition! How fun!! *Ches*- thank you for the entertaining tally of points. I'm not sure what the rules are, but I'm guessing there are extra points for switching bags everyday? I don't have any Bal accessories, so I'll have to get whatever points I can for daily participation and switching of the bags!!
> 
> Anthra RH City!



You're welcome. I'll go dig up the rules again and post later.



Hypnosis said:


> Thank you all!  I guess laziness saved me in the end. Not a good lesson to learn, lol!
> 
> & most importantly, echoing *maxxout*, *THANK YOU CHES!!!* You make this game such fun with your commentary! It's daunting how you keep track of all the crazy points! Thank you again! I have no problem being co-judge in March. It will motivate me to switch up my bags!



Indeed!  Your laziness with your Black RH City earned you a TON of points!

You're welcome. And I'm looking forward to March's contest, which has started by the way.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Here's the rules again:

*RULES:*
Scoring For March's Game
For all who posts between our new judges, *Hypnosis* and *mere girl*, the February Queen and Princess, they shall be awarded cool points based on the following scheme:

1. One point for every legit post within a day (posts shall be at least 12 hours apart; and said item MUST leave the house for at least ten minutes). 

2. Two points for every Balenciaga bag; one point for every Bal small leather goods, shoes, jacket, sunglasses etc. 

Note: Bag refers to any bag bigger than a Club, and has handles or a strap (Hip/ Ticket are also considered bags). Envelope Clutches and Flat Clutches are also considered bags.

3. If your Bal bag is of the exact same colour (identical year and season, except for Black and Anthra where the year doesn't matter) as either of the judges, your score for the day shall be doubled; if your  bag is of the exact same colour as both judges, your score for the day shall be quadrupled. 

4. If your Bal bag is of the exact same style (identical style and hardware) as either of the judges, your score for the day shall be doubled; if your bag is of the exact same style as both judges, your score for the day shall be quadrupled.

Example: *mere girl* carries her Castagna RH City, and *Hypnosis* is carrying her Lilac RH City. 

Person A is carrying her Lilac RH City and shall earn 1 point for posting, 2 points for a Bal bag,  total of 3 points. Because she's carrying the same style as both judges, her score is quadrupled to 3 x 4 = 12 points. And because the  colour is identical to one of the judges, her score is further doubled -  12 x 2 = 24 points!

Note: Either judge could start/stop the game, but the same judge cannot start and stop for the same day. Am I making sense? ush:

Since we're already into March, scores shall be awarded for posts between:

Day 1 - *mere girl's* #1772 and *Hypnosis's* #1778
Day 2 - *Hypnosis's* #1799 and...


Let the fun begin!

I shall tally the points at the end of the month, so post away!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Here's a graph detailing *Hypnosis's* meteoric rise!


----------



## riry

*Ches*- you really are a dear for posting the rules and this awesome chart. After my DD goes to sleep tonight, I'm going to research the different bags/colors that the judges have so I can (hopefully) quadruple my points whenever possible. Oohhhh... this month is going to be an exciting one, indeed!


----------



## ieweuyhs

You're welcome

Well, try to use a Black RH City if you've got one since both judges have that. Even a RH City gets you 2x points, if only one is using that; 4x if both judges are using their RH Cities.


----------



## riry

^^^ I know which bag I'll be wearing tomorrow then


----------



## ieweuyhs




----------



## mere girl

hmmmm...not many points earned today then!!!

castagna RH City
blue layette MU
sapphire CP

Stop!!

_is that right Ches? there seems to be a little confusion - only one posted! _ oooh this is fun!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yes! 

And I can't believe I forgot to post earlier! 

Charbon GGH City tonight Heading out to watch The Lion King musical.


----------



## maxxout

riry said:


> *Ches*- you really are a dear for posting the rules and this awesome chart. After my DD goes to sleep tonight, *I'm going to research the different bags/colors that the judges have so I can (hopefully) quadruple my points whenever possible. *Oohhhh... this month is going to be an exciting one, indeed!





Now that's the spirit.  Who can beat a competitor with that commitment? 


riry, you are tooooo much!


----------



## maxxout

ieweuyhs said:


> Here's a graph detailing *Hypnosis's* meteoric rise!




My awe of ches has just gone through the roof.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Here's a graph detailing *Hypnosis's* meteoric rise!




Ches, you're too fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Carried my Black RH City again today.


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2002 olive fbh
* amethyst mini mini
* marine coin
* black wallet
* ruby coin
* pommier mini mini


----------



## riry

black rh city


----------



## thedseer

Black fbf


----------



## melovepurse

Black GSH part time


----------



## French75

05 Rouge Theatre Work


----------



## chemosphere

^^^ so pretty!!!!

True red city
White cp
Tomato cp

Loved the graph, Ches!!!!!!!


----------



## mere girl

....there are a lot of posts ... But no start yet girls!!


----------



## PrincessGina

black rh city again today in bromley shopping.


----------



## riry

whoa... no start yet today? will keep a close eye on this thread and post again with the "start"!


----------



## mere girl

Well I think we still waiting for a start from hypnosis after my stop this morning ...please be patient with us! Night night from UK!


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> My awe of ches has just gone through the roof.







Livia1 said:


> Ches, you're too fab



You're too kind. 



chemosphere said:


> Loved the graph, Ches!!!!!!!



Thank you!



mere girl said:


> Well I think we still waiting for a start from hypnosis after my stop this morning ...please be patient with us! Night night from UK!



*mere girl*, you can start too! As long as Judge A starts and Judge B stops, or vice versa, it doesn't matter if Judge A stops one round and starts the next one, as long as it was Judge B who started the first round and will stop the next round.

Am I confusing you?  Think of it like this: Judge A starts, and Judge B stops, so that's the end of one round. The slate is wiped clean at the end of each round, so either Judge A or B can start the next round.


----------



## capbaggirl

I've been away for a few days .........OMGosh Ches you are amazing!!! You have out done yourself! Love the graph & I'm so happy that you can play this month!

I think this month is going to be a bit tricky for us in the southern hemisphere.....but I'm up for a challenge especially being a GH girl!

Thanks again Ches & Congrats to the high scoring Queen & Princess of February!

Today I've using my: 
Canard RGGH PT 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk Mu


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Welcome back! And thank you! 

Yes, I shall try to remember that I'm a contestant and not a judge. Too used to posting as and when my little heart desires. 

Good luck!


----------



## Hypnosis

*START!  *

Carrying my _*09 Lilac RH City*_ with usual accessories


----------



## 2shai_

Black GGH Hobo
Black GGH money


----------



## tatertot

EB GSH Work
Pivione Life Wallet
Papatee Click
Papatee MU


----------



## mere girl

castagna RH City

STOP!

I figure it is plenty late enough in any part of the world to have posted by now!


----------



## maxxout

^^^   I'm in the US.
Where I live, this started after 11pm and ended at 6:17 am ......so no, I did not carry a bag while asleep.  But that still is what makes this competition so interesting....it's international and I love that.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ 

Perhaps you should carry a bag to sleep, but yikes, the rules state that the bag have to exit the house for 10 minutes. Sleepwalk? 

This month's contest is going to be an interesting one!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
I read in a post long ago about someone who slept with her bags to help break them in.
But she didn't give details.       (thankfully)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Expensive pillow/blanket/bedsheet!


----------



## riry

This will surely be an interesting month! I'm in the US, too, but leave for work super-early. I'll have to remember to post my bag in the morning rush of getting out the door. Ah yes, I love a challenge!!


----------



## mere girl

maxxout said:


> ^^^ I'm in the US.
> Where I live, this started after 11pm and ended at 6:17 am ......so no, I did not carry a bag while asleep. But that still is what makes this competition so interesting....it's international and I love that.


 oh...I'm sorry - I did check on the world clock thingy app - but I will allow a little extra time in the future..._maybe! _


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Things were much better when Great Britain ruled the seas.  
It's time to take revenge on the colonies.
I would.


----------



## ieweuyhs




----------



## beauxgoris

* 2002 olive fbh
* amethyst mini mini
* marine coin
* black wallet
* ruby coin
* pommier mini mini


----------



## mere girl

oookkkkaayyy.....can I start even though it is not a new day for me since my stop??
it was much easier when I was competing!!

castagna RH City......go for it.....
*START!*


----------



## Hypnosis

lol I just got home & about to go to bed. I wont' tell you what time it is. Post away


----------



## beauxgoris

oops - better post after start command! 


* 2002 olive fbh
* amethyst mini mini
* marine coin
* black wallet
* ruby coin
* pommier mini mini


----------



## riry

anthra rggh city!


----------



## capbaggirl

Sapphire RH Wk
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## maxxout

2005 Caramel City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Olive GSH PT
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Framboise MU


----------



## Livia1

Yesterday I carried my *Galet GSH Envelope Clutch*
Today I'm carrying my *Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP! 
*
Carrying Red Chanel (cheating) with Sorbet Pencil & Papeete CP inside


----------



## mere girl

START>>>

castagna RH City
blue layette MU
sapphire CP


----------



## riry

anthra rggh city


----------



## chloe speaks

Sahara rh Velo


----------



## thedseer

black flat brass first


----------



## tatertot

EB GSH Work
Pivione Life Wallet
Papatee Click
Papatee MU


----------



## chemosphere

True love... I mean true red PH city, white cp, silver cp


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 black rh city
* amethyst mini mini rh
* marine coin rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## French75

that's understandable !! 




chemosphere said:


> True love... I mean true red PH city, white cp, silver cp


----------



## French75

Today I'm carrying my 2002 caramel FB Hobo


----------



## deslynx

Blue Roi RH Stitch
Sang CGH Flats


----------



## Livia1

Went out for dinner this evening and carried my *Black RH City*.


----------



## capbaggirl

Canard RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU


----------



## ieweuyhs

Light Olive GSH PT 
Framboise MU 
Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM 
Marine MM


----------



## maxxout

2005 Caramel City


----------



## NYCavalier

nuage rh city 
nuage rh tt bracelet


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon RH Day 
Tempete RH Money Wallet
Tempete RH CP


----------



## purses & pugs

A little late here but congrats to the new judges *Hypnosis *and *mere girl*!
And an extra congrats to *Hypnosis *for winning the Miss February title 
Also (as usual) I'm very impressed by *Ches*, you are a fantastic organizer with that graph and everything...:urock:

Wearing my *Sapphire RH City* today.


----------



## ieweuyhs

You're too kind, *p&p*! We missed you and your bevy of beauties!


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP! 
*

Carrying Anthracite Courier with Papeete CP & Sorbet Pencil 

Thanks darling *P&P*! :hug: I was awed by Ches' amazing graph too. LOL!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Perhaps from this month onwards, rather than a score tally, I'll just present a graph but without the legend and you gals can try to decide which coloured line is you before I reveal the March !


----------



## maxxout

^^^
that would be great......another fun twist and another competitive dimension...riry will be pleased

So how are you managing ?  Are you in judge withdrawal?


ooops...almost posted...will wait for the start....want to see my graph line


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I hope so! 

I'm good Not having withdrawal symptoms, since I finally get to announce to the rest of the world (well, those who read this thread anyway) what's in my bag!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
You're planning on a run-away line aren't you?  Yours will be the red one at the top.
Wouldn't it be more fun to be assigned a color in the beginning so we can track???


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hmm. Good idea too Previous color scheme was CANDY BRIGHTS.


----------



## riry

And the plot thickens... 

Thanks to collection avatars and threads, I now know which bags I need to carry to quaduple my points.


----------



## oggers86

My one and only Pumpkin Twiggy! I have barely put it down since I got it and already planning on my second, third, fouth and fifth


----------



## Livia1

No bags for me today as I'm home with the flu 
I have been fondling my black RH City though. That doesn't count does it?


----------



## mere girl

*START!!! * 
late start - been to parents evening with...

black RH City 
blue layette MU
sapphire CP


----------



## riry

*YES*!!! I had a feeling about this.... actually went upstairs to switch bags before walking out the door early this morning.

Black RH City for me


----------



## beauxgoris

Livia1 said:


> No bags for me today as I'm home with the flu
> I have been fondling my black RH City though. That doesn't count does it?



Hope you're feeling better soon! I'll be your b-bag twin today:

* 2005 black rh city
* amethyst mini mini rh
* marine coin rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## capbaggirl

*Livia1* - I hope your feeling better too sweetie.....have a cup of tea & rest. 

Blk RH City for me too!
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sang RH City 
Jaune MU 
Pommier MM 
Marine MM 
Canard RGGH Money 

*Livia1*, hope you get well soon!


----------



## Nena17

blue roi rosegold giant hardware PT


----------



## maxxout

2005 Caramel City and
2005 Grey Work   

04 saddle cp
05 black cp
04 black mu



 Hope you feel better soon *Livia*


----------



## imlvholic

I'm so in the mood for Pop colors to jump start Spring, I'm carrying my Amethyst CGH City.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Pommier Twiggy
Argent RH Money Wallet


----------



## naling

Black RH Velo for the last week!


----------



## riry

Livia1 said:


> No bags for me today as I'm home with the flu
> I have been fondling my black RH City though. That doesn't count does it?


 
Hope you feel better soon, *Livia*- I have some homemade barley soup I would give you if we lived on the same continent.


----------



## Livia1

beauxgoris said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon! I'll be your b-bag twin today:





capbaggirl said:


> *Livia1* - I hope your feeling better too sweetie.....have a cup of tea & rest.





ieweuyhs said:


> *Livia1*, hope you get well soon!





maxxout said:


> Hope you feel better soon *Livia*





riry said:


> Hope you feel better soon, *Livia*- I have some homemade barley soup I would give you if we lived on the same continent.




Awww ladies, you are so sweet. I hate being sick and at this point I'm really tired of chamomile tea with honey. I would love some of that soup, riry. 
Thanks 

Really hoping to take my black RH City out for a quick run to buy some magazines today.


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP! *

Took out my *Nuage RGGH PT *for a spin today with the usual accessories. Love it! 

*Livia*, hope you're feeling better! :hug:

Is it me or is the game shorter with *mere girl *& I starting & stopping?


----------



## mere girl

^^ I think we are giving 'contestants' approx 10-12 hours to post each day so maybe just less posters! 
We got so may points last month - maybe people are afraid of the challenge??


----------



## Assets

Arena Giant Brief


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> ^^ I think we are giving 'contestants' approx 10-12 hours to post each day so maybe just less posters!
> We got so may points last month - *maybe people are afraid of the challenge?? *



Oooh And the challenge has been laid out!  Let's go! :boxing: :boxing: 

*Cue Rocky theme*


----------



## purses & pugs

05 Caramel City


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> Oooh And the challenge has been laid out!  Let's go! :boxing: :boxing:
> 
> *Cue Rocky theme*


 


*START!*

a brown frederik T (?) throwaround bag....at a school football match
blue layette MU


----------



## riry

Light Olive RH City


----------



## NYCavalier

Black RGGH PT


----------



## mere girl

Hi *riry* - I've changed my avatar in the hope you have forgotten which bags were in it.....


----------



## Livia1

Lol, *mere girl*


----------



## riry

such a DARLING pic of your puppy, *mere girl*! 

No need for your collection avatar anymore- any true competitor would have written it down. 

On a chart. 

In full color.

:boxing:


----------



## mere girl

_I have a new bag coming on Friday though...I may use that all month!_


----------



## Livia1

*riry*, I love how you think 


ed. just saw *mere girls* post - you ladies crack me up. I must play the game next month, it's getting fun  (should have played this month since one of the judges is in UK )


----------



## thedseer

canard velo


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> *riry*, I love how you think
> 
> 
> ed. just saw *mere girls* post - you ladies crack me up. I must play the game next month, it's getting fun  (*should have played this month since one of the judges is in UK* )


you still can....I'm being kind to the US girls...but that may change from now on...I'm sure you can easily catch up! 


actually where _does_ riry live!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> you still can....I'm being kind to the US girls...but that may change from now on...I'm sure you can easily catch up!
> 
> 
> actually where _does_ riry live!




Ah, you're tempting me but I have only posted my bags this month and not the contents so I'm way behind already ush:
I _think _our dear riry is in the US.


----------



## riry

Yes... I"m in the US. Sunny California, to be exact.

But that doesn't matter: any hour, any time zone... even if I have to set my alarm to go off a few times in the night.


----------



## Livia1

riry said:


> Yes... I"m in the US. Sunny California, to be exact.
> 
> But that does't matter: any hour, any time zone... even if I have to set my alarm to go off a few times in the night.



Oh, you've got it bad 
See, that's why I stopped playing this game because I would log on from my phone in the middle of the night to post 
Well, at least I wasn't the only one *cough-mere girl-cough*.


----------



## bagofstyle

I am wearing my Peony & Moore Grey Lucia today....


----------



## chemosphere

2007 black sgh work
2005 silver cp
2009 white cp


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 black rh city
* amethyst mini mini rh
* marine coin rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Oh, you've got it bad
> See, that's why I stopped playing this game because I would log on from my phone in the middle of the night to post
> Well, at least I wasn't the only one *cough-mere girl-cough*.


  that's a bad cough you've got there ~hope you get better soon~!!


----------



## mere girl

riry said:


> Yes... I"m in the US. Sunny California, to be exact.
> 
> But that doesn't matter: any hour, any time zone... even if I have to set my alarm to go off a few times in the night.


 dedication - that's what I like to see - no pain no gain!! 
night night - _I have to be up early_! 
~I might dream of sunny california - it sounds like heaven to me you lucky girl!


----------



## riry




----------



## ieweuyhs

You gals make me laugh! *riry*, I salute your dedication!

2009 Lilac RH City
Jaune MU
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Canard RGGH Money
Sorbet Pencil


----------



## capbaggirl

Hey **L** love your dedication  girl! 
Ardoise RGGH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## maxxout

2003 Caramel City  and
2005 Grey Work

08 saddle cp
05 black cp
04 black mu


----------



## Hypnosis

STOP! 

Just got to work carrying my Black RGGH Envelope Clutch.


----------



## mere girl

START!

Bleu Roi RH City (that fooled you *riry*!)
blue layette MU
sapphire CP


----------



## purses & pugs

*06 Rouille RH City*
Black SGH CP
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Tempte mm
Officier mm


----------



## MAGJES

'05 Magenta Work


----------



## thedseer

canard velo


----------



## riry

Aack! Bleu roi???? Mine's not even close 

I"m wearing my new-to-me Light Olive RH PT!


----------



## capbaggirl

Murrier RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU


----------



## maxxout

2005 Indigo City and
2005 Grey Work ...........           (yes, I am going to carry two whenever I need a briefcase or lunch pail)  (but mainly so I can see my line race on the graph)

04 saddle cp
05 black cp
04 black mu


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, pumpkin! I think your line will be racing ahead indeed!

Officier GSH Pom Pon
Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM 
Marine MM 
Jaune MU 
Sorbet RH Pencil


----------



## maxxout

Hey ^^^^ but lagging behind you for sure fellow squashie


----------



## ieweuyhs

I doubt that. Your 2 bags + 2 accessories = 8 points. Multiply that by 2, since you're using a RH City, same as *mere girl*, that's 16 points!!!


----------



## chemosphere

True red PH city
White PH first
White cp
Tomate cp


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 black rh city
* amethyst mini mini rh
* marine coin rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ruby RH City
Tempete RH Money Wallet
Tempete RH CP


----------



## NYCavalier

black rh city for a rainy day!


----------



## lccsue

Cognac Twiggy


----------



## Crazyinlv

raisin twiggy


----------



## Hypnosis

STOP! 

Running out with my trusty Mandarin SGH PT & usual accessories.


----------



## mere girl

hmmmm....no posts between *Hypnosis* and I today..

START!
carried my black RH City today!


----------



## chloe speaks

black Twiggy. yesterday too! pouring rain last night and she is just fine. love that appleguard!


----------



## ieweuyhs

I shall post before I forget...

Anthra SGH Work
Canard RGGH Money
Jaune MU
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Officier RH CP
Bal sunnies


----------



## riry

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Here's an update of the score tally thus far:


----------



## thedseer

canard velo


----------



## riry

thanks for this exciting chart, *ches*!

but...


----------



## chemosphere

Black 04 PH city
Silver cp
White cp


----------



## MAGJES

'06 Emerald Work


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Here's an update of the score tally thus far:



You continue to impress Ches!
Hmmm... maybe I should step it up a little


----------



## purses & pugs

*Pourpre GGH Pom*
Black GSH CP
Sang SGH Sang
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Praline RGGH TT


----------



## kobe939

Anthra GSH city..


----------



## maxxout

ieweuyhs said:


> Here's an update of the score tally thus far:



Ches is brilliant.  What ever they're paying her where she works ...it isn't enough.

2004 Caramel City
04 saddle cp
05 black cp




PRAY FOR JAPAN


----------



## BalBequita

2006 Camel PT


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks Ches for the running total & yet another 'pretty' graph!

Blk RH City
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP

I second *Maxout* - praying for Japan.


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> thanks for this exciting chart, *ches*!
> 
> but...



Thank you, *riry*! You need more accessories! Or carry TWO bags at a time, like *maxxout*. *beauxgoris* is pretty tough to beat.



purses & pugs said:


> You continue to impress Ches!
> Hmmm... maybe I should step it up a little



Thank you, *p&p*! Yes, you should! You've mostly only been posting your bag, but not your accessories. Otherwise, I'm sure you can have a good competition with *beauxgoris*.



maxxout said:


> Ches is brilliant.  What ever they're paying her where she works ...it isn't enough.
> 
> 2004 Caramel City
> 04 saddle cp
> 05 black cp
> 
> PRAY FOR JAPAN



Thank you, pumpkin! Could you tell my boss that? I'm in trouble with the FW 2011 colours. A pay raise would be very helpful! 

What happened to your two-bag strategy?

BTW, do you realise that pics show up in quoted text once again? No need to resort to the trick I taught you in the Show Us Your Butts thread.

And indeed, pray for Japan!



capbaggirl said:


> Thanks Ches for the running total & yet another 'pretty' graph!



Thank you. *capbaggirl*! You're currently tied in third with *maxxout*!


----------



## ieweuyhs

ieweuyhs said:


> I shall post before I forget...
> 
> Anthra SGH Work
> Canard RGGH Money
> Jaune MU
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM
> Officier RH CP
> Bal sunnies



And my little ballerina charm!


----------



## HOT4LV

10 RH Sahara PT


----------



## beauxgoris

another rainy day - so sticking with black city:

* 2005 black rh city
* amethyst mini mini rh
* marine coin rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## Livia1

Was carrying my Galet GSH Envelope Clutch last night.
Today I'm carrying my Black RH City.


----------



## am2022

waiting for the rain to stop... but sometimes we can get impatient KWIM?
So started using 2005 Dolma Work! but she stays inside the car if its raining! LOL!


----------



## Denaroo

*07 violet day *


----------



## Hypnosis

Sorry, did not leave the house at all today due to illness and forgot to sign in with you all! Am about to run to the  pharmacy with my Bleu Roi Velo so *STOP*!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
feel better soon sweetness
nice to take that classy bag with you to the drug store
you are following the famous edict:

"It is better to look good than to feel good" ***   (said in a Speedy Gonzales accent)




***Billy Crystal impersonating Ricardo Montalban on SNL.


----------



## riry

^^^ and "you look maaaahvelous" (same accent)

Sorry to hear you're sick, *Hypnosis*. Hope the medicine helps!


----------



## MAGJES

'05 Bordeaux Twiggy


----------



## maxxout

*riry*

_youuuu_ rook maaaahverrrous


----------



## mere girl

_START!_
carrying my black RH City again today..


----------



## capbaggirl

Blk RH City
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## english_girl_900

05 AG RH City
08 EB RH CP


----------



## Livia1

Black RH city


----------



## riry

light olive rh pt AND
black rh city!!!


----------



## mere girl

^^ only two bags? Surely you could carry one on each shoulder and one in each hand!! You need some accessories too!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Gosh, this month's competition is heating up! Guess the chart spurred *riry* to greater heights!


----------



## chemosphere

^^^ your chart is fantastic!

2003 red PH city
2004 white PH first 
2009 white cp
2010 tomate cp
2005 silver cp


----------



## riry

Oh, I'm just warming up. Tomorrow's a new day, my friends. 

(quick question for *Judge Ches*: do bags within bags count as accessories?)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Thank you, *chemosphere*.


*riry*, each bag scores 3 points, and accessories, 1 point each. So with your two bag combo, you scored 6 points x 4 = 24 points because of your Black RH City, which is identical to *mere girl's*.


----------



## riry

Thank you, dear *Ches*. So.... hypothetically speaking, if one (not saying who) were to wear several bags all within one another, they would still count? A certain someone has a strategy for tomorrow and needs to know if it's legal.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Well, if you can manage it, I'll certainly award the points!  Curious to see how many Bals can you carry around!


----------



## riry

methinks a twiggy would make a nice makeup bag inside a pt, no?


----------



## MAGJES

'06 Rouile Work


----------



## purses & pugs

*Vert Fonce RH City*
Black SGH CP
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## maxxout

2005 Caramel City  during day
08 saddle cp
05 black cp


2004 Black City   evening out
2004 Black MU


----------



## capbaggirl

Stepped out last night with my Plomb GSH FC & Papeete GSH CP
Today:
Sapphire RH Wk
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 black rh city
* amethyst mini mini rh
* marine coin rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> methinks a twiggy would make a nice makeup bag inside a pt, no?



 Indeed! 

Cheating with my CSC satchel, containing
- Canard RGGH Money
- Pommier MM
- Marine MM
- Sorbet Pencil


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP!*

Thanks for the well wishes! I am back out of the house (stayed in at home all of yesterday) carrying my Noix GGH Work with the usual accessories.


----------



## mere girl

*START!!*

black RH City today...usual accessories...but wallet on the way!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
love it when something is on the way

2005 Indigo City and
2005 Grey Work

08 saddle cp
05 black cp
04 black mu


----------



## beauxgoris

* 2005 black rh city
* amethyst mini mini rh
* marine coin rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## beauxgoris

mere girl said:


> *START!!*
> 
> black RH City today...usual accessories...but wallet on the way!


Exciting!! What color/hardware?


----------



## riry

'10 Light Olive PT 
Black RH City

my strategy of twiggy as makeup bag? yeah... not so much.


----------



## maxxout

^^^
yeah, that didn't sound promising


----------



## riry

^^^ thank goodness black city works as a nice water-bottle carrier...


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City


----------



## chemosphere

Red PH city
White cp
Silver cp


----------



## mere girl

beauxgoris said:


> Exciting!! What color/hardware?


 it's RH...colour? not sure exactly - will do an identify tomorrow probably! it's a brown that was bought several years ago!?! I like surprises....


----------



## riry

^^^oooooh... is it a money wallet?


----------



## mere girl

^ dunno!
this is it!


----------



## purses & pugs

purses & pugs said:


> *Vert Fonce RH City*
> Black SGH CP
> Sang SGH Lady wallet
> Tempete mm
> Officier mm



Exactly the same today!


----------



## chemosphere

^^^ congrats on your impending new Bal arrival,*mere girl*!  My PH MU (from silverfern) just arrived today too.  It is going to help me rack up some more points in this game.... lol!  I think I am saving it for a special holiday/ upcoming present though, so I will have to be patient!


----------



## beauxgoris

mere girl said:


> ^ dunno!
> this is it!



Love it! Is it truffle? Looks yummy. Money wallets are just the best. Congratulations!


----------



## capbaggirl

Outremer GSH PT
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU

Congrats on your new wallet *meregirl*!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Congratulations, *mere girl*!

Pourpre GSH PT
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Sorbet Pencil
Argent MU


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP!*

Carrying Lilac RH City today  with usual accessories.


----------



## MissMerion

Vert Menthe rh city


----------



## HOT4LV

RH black PT


----------



## mere girl

START!
castagna City RH
blue layette MU
sapphire CP


----------



## riry

anthra rggh city


----------



## Livia1

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## beauxgoris

* marron rh city
* amethyst mini mini rh
* marine coin rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## capbaggirl

Raisin GSH City
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## thedseer

Canard velo


----------



## maxxout

2005 Indigo City
saddle cp
black cp


----------



## shamrock0421

Bordeaux Twiggy


----------



## chemosphere

2004 black PH city
silver cp
white cp


----------



## MAGJES

'06 Emerald Work
Tomato Wallet


----------



## imlvholic

Seigle Velo


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP!*

Carrying Bleu Roi Velo  with the usual accessories. 

I hope all of you are safe & sound around the world. There's too much turmoil going on


----------



## mere girl

^^ yes - thoughts are with those who are suffering..

***START***

Castagna RH City
blue layette MU
sapphire CP


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## riry

anthra rggh city


----------



## maxxout

2005 Indigo City and
2005 Grey Work
08 saddle cp
05 black cp


----------



## purses & pugs

*2010 Sahara SGH City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Ruby RH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## thedseer

canard velo again!


----------



## French75

'04 marron city


----------



## beauxgoris

* marron rh city
* amethyst mini mini rh
* marine coin rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## chemosphere

Black ph city
White cp
Silver cp


----------



## capbaggirl

Blue Roi RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP

and my new Bal Gladiator Wedge Sandals in Blk


----------



## purses & pugs

^oh yay! Did you buy them for E? I've been eyeing those myself, they are so pretty


*2009 Black SGH Work*
Black SGH TT
Sang SGH Lady Wallet
Ruby RH CP
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pourpre GSH PT 
Argent MU 
Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM 
Marine MM 

Off to a SG Bal Pals meetup now! Been a while since I met up with them. So exciting!


----------



## French75

cheating with Mulberry Alexa today...
But with '11 Black Bal Moto jacket & '04 rose CP


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## riry

'10 Light Olive RH PT


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oooh Just realised there hasn't been a STOP yet

Cheating with my Chanel today - all that dratted rain! 

- Canard RGGH Money
- Pommier MM
- Marine MM


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP!*  

Just got home...carried my Noix GGH Work today


----------



## capbaggirl

Grab a pair if you can! I got them when E had already reduced them & offered an extra 20% off, they worked out just under half retail ......I am loving them!! 



purses & pugs said:


> ^oh yay! Did you buy them for E? I've been eyeing those myself, they are so pretty
> 
> 
> *2009 Black SGH Work*
> Black SGH TT
> Sang SGH Lady Wallet
> Ruby RH CP
> Vert Thyme GGH CP
> Tempete mm
> Officier mm


----------



## patriot511

2011 Grenadine Town


----------



## mere girl

*START!*

black RH City


----------



## SkyBlueDay

I cheated very badly today on Bal: carried only Bouton D'or MU, inside my new non-Bal bag (bought yesterday): a grenat coloured, saturated, super-distressed, soft and super-smooshy (never thought I could say that about a non-Bal, but it has happened) leather bag by Aussie label Gorman. It's the love-child of the Alexander Wang Rocco (sans heavy studs, because I am such a wuss in the shoulders) and the Bal Maxi Twiggy (with the long cross-body strap). It has the distressed leather on one side of the bag, and if you flip it around and wear the other side of the bag out, it is finely woven - two looks for the price of one.

I love it so much that I won't be buying any Bal Maxi Twiggies this season after all .... and it was a steal at 20% off its usual AUD$400.

Here it is in the Gorman catalogue: it is pictured in image 5 of 20, and it's called the Molly Bag.

http://www.gorman.ws/default.aspx#/gorman/winter_2011/__popup-rangeImage-515/


----------



## capbaggirl

Papeete GSH PT
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket

Just checked out your new 'Molly' bag......very pretty, it looks a little bigger than my Cocco but the same 'barrel' shape, congrats & thanks for sharing!


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## thedseer

black flat brass first - wore it for a spin on a motorcycle as well


----------



## riry

anthra rggh city


----------



## chemosphere

Black sgh work
Silver cp
White cp


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> Grab a pair if you can! I got them when E had already reduced them & offered an extra 20% off, they worked out just under half retail ......I am loving them!!



Glad you love them!! I would love to get a pair too, but I'm going on holiday very soon so need to be good with the money


----------



## purses & pugs

*Amethyst SGH PT*
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Ruby RH CP
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP! *

Out to run errands with my Black RH City.


----------



## riry

Phew! Glad I got mine in before leaving for work.


----------



## MAGJES

'06 Lilac Work


----------



## beauxgoris

* black city rh
* amethyst mini mini rh
* ruby mini mini rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## TexasST

'10 Sorbet City today for me!

MAGJES - is that your kitty, it is absolutely ADORABLE!!!


----------



## glendaPLEASE

New-to-me 2009 Black Twiggy!


----------



## mntncat

06 Ink city rh


----------



## AJ1025

09 RH Pourpre Work


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ciel Twiggy


----------



## SkyBlueDay

capbaggirl said:


> Papeete GSH PT
> Blk MU
> Framboise MMCP
> Papeete GSH CP
> Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
> 
> Just checked out your new 'Molly' bag......very pretty, it looks a little bigger than my Cocco but the same 'barrel' shape, congrats & thanks for sharing!



Thanks, capbaggirl... a fellow Aussie! Hope all is OK for you over east


----------



## mere girl

START!
just taken a parcel to the post office  with my soul mate - 
my *black RH City*
after reading thru a couple of threads on here - have decided to have the funds available for a HG when/if it appears!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Indistinct-coloured, very well-loved RH City - definitely chevre, but no idea what year it's from, as it was bought pre-loved. Looks like it could have been a chocolate/dark brown originally. I love it so much- it's so faded everywhere else (apart from covered areas) it looks like a heavily distressed Swiss Brown mushroom!

And usual Bouton D'Or MU.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I'm awarding you 5 bonus points for that lovely description!

Swiss brown mushroom! - I adore mushrooms!


----------



## purses & pugs

*2010 black GGH City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Ruby RH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Canard moto jacket (it's finally warm enough today)


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


*mere girl*, come on tell us ... what's the HG?


----------



## heather123

Anthra Twiggy.


----------



## maxxout

2005 Chocolate City
05 black cp
08 saddle cp


----------



## riry

Black RH City

Smart idea, *mere girl*!


----------



## capbaggirl

To wk :Ardoise RGGH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP

Went out for dinner & took my Anthra RH First & Papeete GSH CP


----------



## SkyBlueDay

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I'm awarding you 5 bonus points for that lovely description!
> 
> Swiss brown mushroom! - I adore mushrooms!



^^ Aww, thank you, ieweuyhs!!! I'm a mushroom-freak as well.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Aren't they just delicious?


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> *Anthra RGGH City*
> 
> 
> *mere girl*, come on tell us ... what's the HG?


 
 I would like a brown bal in chevre - exact colour not quite decided! These 'brown' threads make me drool! Need an oldie I feel....


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP!*

Am outta the door with my Framboise Courier


----------



## beauxgoris

mere girl said:


> START!
> just taken a parcel to the post office  with my soul mate -
> my *black RH City*
> after reading thru a couple of threads on here - have decided to have the funds available for a HG when/if it appears!



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BalBequita

Mmmm started the day with my '06 Camel Part Time - headed to the post office with her and back.  But ended up with my '08 Coral Part Time at the end of the day - the sun was so beautiful here today I wanted the Fun to continue all night long!


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm leaving on vacation so this is what I'll be carrying/wearing today:

*09 black SGH Work
05 Rouge Theatre City
10 Moutarde City
08 Black GGH Traveller
08 Vert Thyme GGH CP
10 Sang SGH Lady wallet
08 Black moto jacket
Purple Bal sunnies
Black Bal ballerinas*


----------



## DeryaHm

Not sure today, but yesterday 10 noir pompon


----------



## mere girl

beauxgoris said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


 thank you 

START!!

I'm swapping over to Bleu Roi today - I feel Spring is in the air!!!


----------



## capbaggirl

Have a great holiday *P&P*

Blue Roi RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> I would like a brown bal in chevre - exact colour not quite decided! These 'brown' threads make me drool! Need an oldie I feel....




Yes, there are some yummy leathers in that thread. Hope you find a good one!


I carried my *Anthra First* to a birthday party last night.
I'm carrying my *Anthra RGGH City* again today.


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Yes, there are some yummy leathers in that thread. *Hope you find a good one!*
> 
> 
> I carried my *Anthra First* to a birthday party last night.
> I'm carrying my *Anthra RGGH City* again today.


thank you  - but no rush! I'm going to break in my bleu roi over Spring!


----------



## maxxout

Spring here too.  Beautiful. 

2005 Bubblegum Pink Work
2008 Saddle CP
2005 Black CP
2004 Black MU


----------



## chemosphere

2007 ivory sgh city
2005 silver cp
2009 white cp


----------



## chemosphere

purses & pugs said:


> I'm leaving on vacation so this is what I'll be carrying/wearing today:
> 
> *09 black SGH Work
> 05 Rouge Theatre City
> 10 Moutarde City
> 08 Black GGH Traveller
> 08 Vert Thyme GGH CP
> 10 Sang SGH Lady wallet
> 08 Black moto jacket
> Purple Bal sunnies
> Black Bal ballerinas*



Wow!!!!!!!  Have a great trip*p&p*!


----------



## riry

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## mere girl

riry said:


> Anthra RGGH City


just thought I'd let you know.....my collection is now down to two bbags - done purely to confuse you  !! 
I felt like a bit of a Spring clean


----------



## riry

^^^


----------



## beauxgoris

* black city rh
* amethyst mini mini rh
* ruby mini mini rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## French75

'03 Blue Jean City


----------



## JanieM

.....my gorgeous Pourpre Pompon and my new Militaire Mini Purse


----------



## Hypnosis

mere girl, I envy you! I can't do that :s I'm too indecisive!

P&P that's an amazing plethora of Bbags! Enjoy your trip!

*STOP! *spent the day with my Mandarin SGH PT & usual accessories.


----------



## lalalalena2211

carrying my black patent *Balenciaga envelope clutch* w/ GSH 

made an OOTD video with it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHiyBP7aCSE


----------



## mere girl

haven't officially left the house yet - 6.25am - but I will do shortly with...

Bleu Roi RH City

START!


----------



## capbaggirl

Blk RH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## riry

anthra rggh city


----------



## thedseer

black fbf


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*


----------



## charmedmac

lilac covered day


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## maxxout

2004 Black City 

08 saddle cp
05 black cp


----------



## maxxout

^^^
changed to 2005 Rogue Theater Work
added  2004 black mu

08 saddle cp
05 black cp


----------



## chemosphere

03 dark caramel city
05 silver cp
09 white cp


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oooh&#8230; Looks to be an Anthra day, with *riry* (RGGH), *Livia1* (RH) and *BAL_Fanatic* (GGH)! So it's a complete set with my GSH! 

I'm in with my Anthra GSH Work and some accessories:

- Argent MU
- Pommier MM
- Marine MM
- Canard RGGH Money
- Officier RH CP
- Bal sunnies (which I forgot to remove from my bag from yesterday)
- Sorbet RH Pencil


----------



## lalalalena2211

*Just wanted to post this pic real quick. She looks so dirty  fingerprints galore!
*








lalalalena2211 said:


> carrying my black patent *Balenciaga envelope clutch* w/ GSH
> 
> made an OOTD video with it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHiyBP7aCSE


----------



## beauxgoris

* black city rh
* amethyst mini mini rh
* ruby mini mini rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP!* 
Carrying Anthracite Courier with usual accessories


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Oooh Looks to be an Anthra day, with *riry* (RGGH), *Livia1* (RH) and *BAL_Fanatic* (GGH)! So it's a complete set with my GSH!
> 
> I'm in with my Anthra GSH Work and some accessories:



Haha, was just thinking it must be Anthra day. Glad you could complete it with your gorgeous Anthra GSH


----------



## riry

yes... today we have all the anthra hws... my anthra dream come true!


----------



## mere girl

^^  are you lot just winding me up cos I sold my anthra at the weekend!!??


----------



## riry

^^^ yup. I almost joined you in the spring-cleaning madness... then my sanity came back 

Changed from rggh this morning to anthra rh city this afternoon!


----------



## mere girl

^^ no I'm feeling goooood!!! 
basically I have 'swapped' my anthra for the blue roi ......love love this bag!! it made me smile carrying it in the sunshine today! and I've sold the castagna! I have always had a bit of a love/hate relationship with that really distressed leather so I am going to wait patiently for the perfect brown 
_my 06 black isn't going anywhere!!_


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

black rh day bag - I use this bag all the time!


----------



## Hypnosis

LOL! I hadn't read the Anthra comments when I posted! What a funny Anthra day!

*mere girl,* Bleu Roi is really a beauty, isn't it? Very underrated on tPF.


----------



## capbaggirl

Have we started????

Murier RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP

Going to the movies with *MY* Anthra RH First & Papeete GSH CP


----------



## mere girl

Hypnosis said:


> LOL! I hadn't read the Anthra comments when I posted! What a funny Anthra day!
> 
> *mere girl,* Bleu Roi is really a beauty, isn't it? Very underrated on tPF.


 oh yes it is just so beautiful! difficult to capture in pics but I think I wil try and post some - I love it!

*START!!*

*bleu Roi RH City*
*blue Layette MU*
*Sapphire CP*


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> *Have we started????*
> 
> Murier RGGH PT
> Blk RGGH Mini pocket
> Blk MU
> Framboise MMCP
> Papeete GSH CP
> 
> Going to the movies with *MY* Anthra RH First & Papeete GSH CP


 
we have now!


----------



## capbaggirl

Just in time, I'm just about to go into the movies!
Today:
Murier RGGH PT
Blk RGGH Mini pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP

Tonight:
Took *MY* Anthra RH First & Papeete GSH CP with me to the movies!


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin RH Day 
Argent MU
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Canard RGGH Money


----------



## riry

switched immediately back to...

Anthra RGGH City (this bag has converted me over to the GH side!)


----------



## chemosphere

Marine 08 sgh city
White cp
Silver cp
Tomate cp


----------



## thedseer

black fbf


----------



## beauxgoris

Default
* black city rh
* amethyst mini mini rh
* ruby mini mini rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheating with my new Celine Shoulder Luggage
Argent MU
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Officier RH CP


----------



## HOT4LV

GSH Pourpre PT


----------



## maxxout

2005 Rogue Theater Work 

08 saddle cp
05 black cp
04 black mu


----------



## capbaggirl

Maldives GSH City
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## French75

2004 black city


----------



## girlsnstilettos

My only Bbag so far, and I love it! I just got these pair of Michael Kors sandals and couldn't wait to try them on with my Bbag....even though its too cold to wear them out just yet


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP!*

Carrying Ruby RH Work this time around w/ usual accessories


----------



## mere girl

START!

my 'oh go gorgeous' Bleu Roi!!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## thedseer

canard velo


----------



## riry

black rh city


----------



## French75

04 black RH city


----------



## oggers86

My 1 and only Pumpkin Twiggy. Really need to delve into my wardrobe and use some of my other bags!!


----------



## maxxout

Once again: Favorite Red for cooler months.  Need another RED for the warmer months.

05 Rogue Theater Work

04 black mu
08 saddle cp
05 black cp


----------



## chemosphere

^^^ any specific red you have in mind?

2004 white ph first
2009 white cp
2005 silver cp


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_Amethyst RCH City_


----------



## capbaggirl

Outremer GSH PT
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## beauxgoris

* black city rh
* amethyst mini mini rh
* ruby mini mini rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## French75

'03 Blue Jean city


----------



## thedseer

canard velo


----------



## maxxout

chemosphere said:


> ^^^ *any specific red you have in mind?*
> 
> 2004 white ph first
> 2009 white cp
> 2005 silver cp




yes darling.........................YOURS


----------



## maxxout

2003 Dark Caramel City

2008 Saddle CP
2005 Black CP


----------



## Hypnosis

STOP! Carrying my Ardoise SGH Envelope Clutch 

Does anyone know who's in the lead?


----------



## riry

^^^ I'm thinking it's *beauxgoris*?


----------



## French75

*Maxxout* you take the 04 red, I take the 03 red ok ?  lol



maxxout said:


> yes darling.........................YOURS


----------



## maxxout

^^^
It's true...we are after the same rare one!!  It's the ONLY bag I have wanted.  How about you get the weekender, I get the City??   I'm even thinking about putting out a wish list.  It seems to work for you! I think it's going to take a miracle to find this one....twice or even 3 times.   Someone else here want this too.


----------



## French75

The funniest part is that the 03 red is very close to the 05 Rouge Théâtre that we already own ahhaaa !! But of course with PH... 
I wonder where those bags are currently hidden .... There must be so many of them sleeping in closets all over the world !



maxxout said:


> ^^^
> It's true...we are after the same rare one!! It's the ONLY bag I have wanted. How about you get the weekender, I get the City?? I'm even thinking about putting out a wish list. It seems to work for you! I think it's going to take a miracle to find this one....twice or even 3 times. Someone else here want this too.


----------



## maxxout

true....pretty close...but I don't have RT city 
we will both find this one
maybe if we both make a fuss all the time the girls here will get sick of us and put their bags out in the world for us to strike
I keep imagining us as fish and these bags are big fat worms that get dangled in front of us every so often


----------



## maxxout

^^^
See what I did French?  I had to.


----------



## French75

^^ Yes it doesn't hurt  I've been checking ebay, Bonanza etc... several times per day for more then a year and never saw one. Actually there was one available once (Chemo's one) but you needed to be really good to see it, the pics were awful ! By the way what would you do if a 2004 red shows up ? It's a question I often ask myself lol


----------



## MAGJES

'06 Truffle Work


----------



## irishjj

09 Black City


----------



## chemosphere

maxxout said:


> yes darling.........................YOURS




  Oh yeah, I knew that you are looking for the 03 red too, but with your spring comment I thought that perhaps you also were considering another even brighter red.  

Anyway, I hope you and *french *both find your 03 reds soon!  I feel very lucky to have unearthed mine, so randomly!  It is a really beautiful color   I just wish my 04 true red wasn't a bit darkened because then there would be more of a contrast between my two reds, like in *silverferns *recent MU's pic.  But with my 04 red being slightly darkened, it is a very, very close shade to the 03!  I think you guys would LOVE the 04 red IRL too actually (at least my darkened one).

So, now I have to go for my *03 red city (plus white cp, silver cp)* today to join the 2003 party!artyhat:  This pic was taken for the nail polish/Bal thread but I thought it would be fun to pop it in here too.


----------



## riry

^^^ I'll follow *chemosphere*'s lead and post the pic I took today (an overcast, dreary day in my usually  region. bleh.)

Anthra RH City


----------



## chemosphere

Glad you added your pic along with your post, *Riry*!   Ches' graphs + complex game rules+ eye candy photos of the daily special chosen one= super fun!


----------



## mere girl

*START!!!*

bleu Roi RH City again! 
blue layette MU
sapphire CP
black sort of pencil thingy...it was only £15 although originally a freebie...but it's actually really quite well made!!


----------



## French75

2004 Marron city
2004 Rose CP


----------



## thedseer

Canard velo


----------



## maxxout

Chem...you are killing us with that 03 RED 

2005 Chocolate City 

2008 Saddle CP
2005 Black CP


----------



## crazyjenni

Siegle RGGH City


----------



## riry

anthra rh city


----------



## 2shai_

Seigle RGGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## beauxgoris

mere girl said:


> *START!!!*
> 
> bleu Roi RH City again!
> blue layette MU
> sapphire CP
> black sort of pencil thingy...it was only £15 although originally a freebie...but it's actually really quite well made!!



That's a GREAT freebie! I like it better than the cream cp we had over here as a perfume promo!

* black city rh
* amethyst mini mini rh
* ruby mini mini rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## BagsR4Me

*2007 Anthra First*


----------



## riry

switched over to my black rh city!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH city*


----------



## Livia1

*mere girl*, this is so cool


----------



## mere girl

^^ thanks - for £15 I think it's _really_ cool! _and it will help to add to my points next month!_


----------



## riry

^^^ I need some of those freebies!!!


----------



## pinkboudoir

Black SGH Day, the only bag I bring when I am on vacation. The easiest to sling when shopping in crowded cities.


----------



## chemosphere

Cheating with my ivory Lanvin Kentucky, but also using:

2004 black ph MU
2004 white ph first
2009 white cp
2005 silver cp


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP! *Bleu Roi Velo


----------



## capbaggirl

I'm going to try *riry's* trick & get up at 5am to post.
Yesterday I took Miss Poupre GSH PT out for a spin with the usual accessories & today I have my Blk RH City again with my accessories.
I am changing my alarm settings now......I haven't given up!


----------



## capbaggirl

Hello!!!!
Hello!!!! :tumbleweed:
Have you forgotten about us on the other side of the world!!!


----------



## mere girl

^^ sorry......Start!

Black RH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Yay! 

Cypres RH Velo today with 

- Argent MU
- Canard RGGH Money
- Pommier MM
- Marine MM
- Bal sunnies
- Officier RH CP


----------



## capbaggirl

Yay! 

Blk RH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## riry

Anthra RGGH City

*capbaggirl*- yes, set that alarm!! Although... I've been quite tired and cranky at work this month.


----------



## beauxgoris

* black city rh
* amethyst mini mini rh
* ruby mini mini rh
* black wallet rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## thedseer

Black fbf


----------



## 2shai_

Vert Thyme GGH Hobo
Black GGH Money


----------



## French75

2004 Marron Weekender
2011 Black moto jacket


----------



## maxxout

^^^
since it's the weekend, that makes sense
that Marron is one gorgeous bag

2004 Rose City 

2008 Saddle CP
2005 Black CP


----------



## Denaroo

07 violet MU and CP


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP!* Took Amethyst Day today. It hasn't been out in a while.


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> Hello!!!!
> Hello!!!! :tumbleweed:
> Have you forgotten about us on the other side of the world!!!



This is for you
*START*!
 -1.20am here -took black city RH out for dinner this evening!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I get to benefit too, since *capbaggirl* and I are quite close in timezones.

Cheating yet again with my Celine Shoulder Luggage ush:

- Argent MU
- Officier RH CP
- Pommier MM
- Marine MM
- Canard RGGH Money
- Bal sunnies


----------



## capbaggirl

Thank you *mere girl*  

BDR GSH City
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket

Thanks


----------



## maxxout

^^^
good for you guys but not so good here

It's about 12 hours until the morning but I suppose I could change bags and head out...it _is_ Saturday night after all.  
NO, that would be just too much excitement for me.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ You could change bags and go for a walk? Get some food for breakfast tomorrow?


----------



## maxxout

chat room


----------



## MAGJES

'07 Sandstone RH Work


----------



## riry

YES!!! I wore my black rh city out to dinner tonight.


----------



## Livia1

*Galet GSH Envelope Clutch*


----------



## French75

Thanks Max !!  first time I carried my weekender as a handbag !!




maxxout said:


> ^^^
> since it's the weekend, that makes sense
> that Marron is one gorgeous bag


----------



## French75

today it's 2002 caramel FB hobo


----------



## Blo0ondi

YSL patent roady


----------



## capbaggirl

Went out for dinner & took my Blk RH City, Blk RGGH Mini Pocket & Papeete GSH CP


----------



## thedseer

canard velo
canard rggh cuff


----------



## Laurie1276

LE Lime Green City.  I know it isn't intentional, but a lot of Balenciaga's spring/summer colors look like they were made to go with Lilly Pulitzer, which I wear a lot when the weather warms up.  So far, I have Sorbet and the Lime Green, and am hoping that the new LE Turquoise is equally gorgeous.


----------



## maxxout

2005 Bubblegum Pink Work

2004 Black MU
2008 Saddle CP
2005 Black CP


----------



## beauxgoris

* Orange CV clutch
* Black YSL Y-Mail French wallet

* amethyst mini mini rh
* ruby mini mini rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP! *

March is nearly over  

Carrying my brand new Vert Menthe Folk


----------



## naling

06 Camel City! I unintentionally matched them with my cowboy boots


----------



## mere girl

whoops - sorry! I didn't see the STOP from Hypnosis!

START!!!

Bleu Roi RH City


----------



## thedseer

black fbf


----------



## ieweuyhs

YES! I was waiting&#8230;.

Sang RH City
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Argent MU
Officier RH CP


----------



## lvdreamer

My first Bal...Vert Menthe Maxi Twiggy!


----------



## maxxout

2005 Caramel City 

08 saddle cp
05 black cp


----------



## riry

Black RH City


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City


----------



## crazyjenni

black RH work!


----------



## chemosphere

03 red ph city
04 black ph MU
White cp
Silver cp


----------



## French75

^^ arrraaaaaaaaaaaaghhh !!! 
04 Black city for me
04 Rose CP


----------



## beauxgoris

* Black RH 2005 shopper
* Black YSL Y-Mail French wallet
* amethyst mini mini rh
* ruby mini mini rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## powderpuff100

2006 s/s white Twiggy


----------



## mere girl

beauxgoris said:


> * Black RH 2005 shopper
> * Black YSL Y-Mail French wallet
> * amethyst mini mini rh
> * ruby mini mini rh
> * ruby coin rh
> * pommier mini mini rh


 you must surely be in the lead!!!? I'm looking forward to seeing the amazing updated graph soon!


----------



## capbaggirl

Poupre GSH PT 
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket 
Blk MU


----------



## AJ1025

RH Pourpre Work today . . . . but my HG arrives tomorrow!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Light Olive GSH PT 
Canard RGGH Money 
Argent MU
Pommier MM 
Marine MM


----------



## deslynx

Anthra RGGH Velo
Pourpre GSH Mini Money
Grenadine Credit Card Case


----------



## 2shai_

Galet GGH City
Black GGH Money


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Pommier Twiggy


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP!* Carrying Black RGGH Envelope Clutch


----------



## mere girl

START!

Bleu Roi RH City


----------



## Livia1

*Rouge Theatre City*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ruby Courier
Canard RGGH Money
Jaune MU
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Sorbet Pencil


----------



## riry

Black RH City


----------



## chemosphere

Copying you *B*!

2004 black ph city
2004 black ph MU
Silver cp
White cp


----------



## thedseer

black fbf


----------



## lvdreamer

Vert Menthe Maxi Twiggy


----------



## purses & pugs

Tempete SGH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## isismcbank

Lancel BB bag.


----------



## maxxout

2004 Grey Purse           >yum<

2008 Saddle CP
2005 Black CP


----------



## beauxgoris

* Black RH 2005 shopper
* Black YSL Y-Mail French wallet
* amethyst mini mini rh
* ruby mini mini rh
* ruby coin rh
* pommier mini mini rh


----------



## capbaggirl

BDR GSH City 
Papeete GSH CP 
Framboise MMCP
Blk MU 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## French75

04 Black ph city


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Amethyst CRH City
Amethyst Mini Mini CP


----------



## purses & pugs

*Light Olive RH City*
Sang GSH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## Bedazzled2010

Day sgh automne


----------



## capbaggirl

Off to the movies;
Anthra RH First
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Vert Menthe RH City


----------



## Bagladee

My new bag should be here in the next couple hours....and then I should be carrying a brand spankin' new Militaire City RGHW.....can't wait!!!


----------



## AJ1025

New 07 RH Tomato City- yay!


----------



## French75

^^ Congrats !!

04 marron city


----------



## lvdreamer

Yet again (it's my only Bal) -- Vert Menthe Maxi Twiggy!


----------



## thedseer

black fbf again


----------



## riry

Black RH City


----------



## maxxout

2005 Rogue Theater Work 

08 saddle cp
05 black cp


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey pumpkin!

Charbon GGH City
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Argent MU
Officier RH CP


----------



## BagsR4Me

*07 Anthra First*


----------



## mere girl

we don't seem to have a stop for a long long time....am I allowed to post a 'stop' after my 'start'?


----------



## chemosphere

Cheating with my Fendi peekaboo, but using Bal accessories:

04 black ph MU
05 silver cp
09 white cp


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP* - back to Anthra Courier


----------



## lookforernest

Black work GGH


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> we don't seem to have a stop for a long long time....am I allowed to post a 'stop' after my 'start'?



Nope. START and STOP must be posted by two different judges. But either judge may start/stop.


----------



## beauxgoris

Ha I always feel like we never have a "Start" - since we stopped 10 hours ago we still haven't had a start. Weird. I guess it's a time zone issue again.


----------



## mere girl

START!!!

It is 6.20 am here - yawn!!
*
black RH City* today...


----------



## riry

It's 10:20 PM over here and I'm just about to go to sleep. But... will wake up early to post my bag!!


----------



## capbaggirl

Nuage RGGH City........her first outing......so pretty!
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU


----------



## French75

2004 Marron city


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sapphire RH City*
Sang GSH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## MissMerion

black sgh city today


----------



## mere girl

French75 said:


> 2004 Marron city


_ did you see the one on ebay UK last night??_


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City


----------



## Blo0ondi

black cartier shopping bag


----------



## French75

no I didn't, is it gone already ? I can't find it 


mere girl said:


> _ did you see the one on ebay UK last night??_


----------



## riry

Black RH City


----------



## Hypnosis

*STOP!* Is this the last stop for March?

Carried my lovely Noix GGH Work


----------



## ieweuyhs

I think it's only 31 March afternoon for *mere girl*, and morning for our American tPFers, so we can play for another day! 

Stay tuned for the scores thereafter!


----------



## maxxout

^^^   hi sweetiedarling

Gee I was just here and went away for a minute before posting  and  .............


2003 Dark Caramel City 

08 saddle cp
05 black cp


----------



## beauxgoris

Wow - not even an 8 hour window. I missed it - drat. Oh well I'm doing my usual today:

* black shopper 
* black ysl wallet
* ruby mini mini
* pommier mini mini
* officer coin
* amethyst mini mini


----------



## fawkex

Carried an anthra rggh city..


----------



## faintlymacabre

No Bal bag today, but I have a Black RGGH Money wallet and a Sahara SGH coin purse in my PS1.

Also wearing a black/black zips moto jacket.


----------



## mere girl

Let's have another start for the rest of March..

START!
black RH City


----------



## oggers86

No Bal today, I dug out my Mulberry Cerise Daria Hobo from the back of beyond and paired it with my matching OTK boots


----------



## thedseer

black flat brass first again!


----------



## maxxout

OK   I am just about to leave the house with:

2003 Dark Caramel City

08 saddle cp
05 black cp


----------



## riry

Black RH City (reposting with the new Start)


----------



## mere girl

hmmmm....I'm not too sure what our judge will say about this re-posting

"""""*Scoring For March's Game
For all who posts between our new judges, Hypnosis and mere girl, the February Queen and Princess, they shall be awarded cool points based on the following scheme:

1. One point for every legit post within a day (posts shall be at least 12 hours apart; and said item MUST leave the house for at least ten minutes). *"""""""

Good luck to you all! 
sorry for the dodgy time posting a start - I'd be happy for someone in the US to adopt me for a while - just think of all those bags I could get without the yukky custom fees!!)


----------



## MAGJES

'06 Ink Work


----------



## chemosphere

another day with my peekaboo using Bal accessories:

09 praline sgh flat clutch

04 black MU
05 silver cp
09 white cp


----------



## beauxgoris

woot woot 

* black shopper
* black ysl wallet
* ruby mini mini
* pommier mini mini
* officer coin
* amethyst mini mini


----------



## capbaggirl

Yeah!
Outremer GSH PT 
Papeete GSH CP 
Framboise MM
Blk RRGH Mini Pocket 
Blk MU


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Amethyst CRH City*
Amethyst Mini Mini


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> hmmmm....I'm not too sure what our judge will say about this re-posting
> 
> """""*Scoring For March's Game
> For all who posts between our new judges, Hypnosis and mere girl, the February Queen and Princess, they shall be awarded cool points based on the following scheme:
> 
> 1. One point for every legit post within a day (posts shall be at least 12 hours apart; and said item MUST leave the house for at least ten minutes). *"""""""
> 
> Good luck to you all!
> sorry for the dodgy time posting a start - I'd be happy for someone in the US to adopt me for a while - just think of all those bags I could get without the yukky custom fees!!)



I'm in a good mood today, so I'll allow it. It's APRIL!!! 

Evergreen GSH Day
Canard RGGH Money
Officier RH CP
Jaune MU
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Bal sunnies

And hi pumpkin!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
kissiewissie

or is that 

kissywissy


----------



## ieweuyhs




----------



## French75

today : 2004 Marron Weekender, going to the airport !
tonight : 2001 black FB First Le Dix out to dinner in Manhattan


----------



## Livia1

Will be taking my black RH City on this rainy day.


----------



## MissMerion

Spring is finally here!
Vert Menthe rh city to celebrate!


----------



## thedseer

black fbf


----------



## maxxout

Welcome to America, *French*.  
Hope you have a great time and are able to recover enough from the ecstatic shock of seeing your two new TDF bags all at once to enjoy NYC.
Would love to have seen your expression when you opened the package.  They are both from RDC?

2003 Dark Caramel City and
2005 Rogue Theater Work

08 saddle cp
05 black cp
04 black mu


----------



## crazyjenni

sang RH city!!!


----------



## Bagladee

Taking my new Militaire City RGGH out today for her maiden voyage - the rain here has temporarily stopped.


----------



## Hypnosis

the April Fool's backwards chat is driving me crazy! I'm going cross-eyed!

STOP - carrying Noix GGH Work again


----------



## mere girl

I can't even access tpf on my pc - I see the top bar and then nothing loads except the gold ball thingys. Switched view on my phone but can't do it on my computer


----------



## mere girl

yay - I'm back!


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ There's a way around that - It's an April Fool's joke. I clicked on the file folders in the top left corner and the "joke" was over. 

Carrying Tomato RH Work


----------



## capbaggirl

Oh man I thought I was having technical problems.......just jibberish!!!

Outremer GSH PT
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MM
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## ieweuyhs

Are we ready for March's results?


----------



## riry

YES!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

This month, we crown *beauxgoris* yet again with her amazing haul of 408 points as our March 2011 . All hail the 

Coming in second is *capbaggirl* with 303 points; third is *maxxout* with 284 points.

Below is the graph for this month, where only those who scored above 100 points were included.







Let us thank our March judges, *mere girl* and *Hypnosis* for their hard work, and invite our April judges, *beauxgoris* and *capbaggirl* to assume positions. 

Here're the rules again, if you've forgotten. 



> *RULES:*
> Scoring For April's Game
> For all who posts between our new judges, *beauxgoris* and *capbaggirl*, the March Queen and Princess, they shall be awarded cool points based on the following scheme:
> 
> 1. One point for every legit post within a day (posts shall be at least 12 hours apart; and said item MUST leave the house for at least ten minutes).
> 
> 2. Two points for every Balenciaga bag; one point for every Bal small leather goods, shoes, jacket, sunglasses etc.
> 
> Note: Bag refers to any bag bigger than a Club, and has handles or a strap (Hip/ Ticket are also considered bags). Envelope Clutches and Flat Clutches are also considered bags.
> 
> 3. If your Bal bag is of the exact same colour (identical year and season, except for Black and Anthra where the year doesn't matter) as either of the judges, your score for the day shall be doubled; if your bag is of the exact same colour as both judges, your score for the day shall be quadrupled.
> 
> 4. If your Bal bag is of the exact same style (identical style and hardware) as either of the judges, your score for the day shall be doubled; if your bag is of the exact same style as both judges, your score for the day shall be quadrupled.
> 
> Example: *beauxgoris* carries her Black RH City, and *Hypnosis* is carrying her Lilac RH City.
> 
> Person A is carrying her Lilac RH City and shall earn 1 point for posting, 2 points for a Bal bag, total of 3 points. Because she's carrying the same style as both judges, her score is quadrupled to 3 x 4 = 12 points. And because the  colour is identical to one of the judges, her score is further doubled -  12 x 2 = 24 points!
> 
> Note: Either judge could start/stop the game, but the same judge cannot start and stop for the same day. Am I making sense? ush:




*capbaggirl* has already posted a start for April in # 2295... Let the April contest begin!


----------



## ieweuyhs

I'll start!

Sanguine Flap
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Bal sunnies

Hey *riry*!


----------



## riry

Woo hoo!! I'm not in last place!!! (Big dreams, eh?)  Love this amazing graph, *ches*. 

Many congrats to *Queen Beauxgoris* and *Princess Capbaggirl*... does that make *maxxout* the Court Jester? 

April has begun... I'm in with my Black RH City!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ciel Twiggy
Anthra GSH CP
Argent MU


----------



## mere girl

black RH City
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil freebie thing


----------



## purses & pugs

Congrats *beauxgoris* for yet another victory - you definitely deserve to be our March Bal Queen 
Also congrats to princess *capbaggirl* and to maxxout's third place

I was not playing that seriously in March but in April I'm certainly gonna step it up and play 100% percent:boxing:


----------



## purses & pugs

*Light Olive RH City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Black MU
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Praline RGGH TT


----------



## Hypnosis

riry said:


> Many congrats to *Queen Beauxgoris* and *Princess Capbaggirl*... does that make *maxxout* the Court Jester?



LOL! Congrats to all, long live the Queen! 

Carrying Noix GGH Work today.


----------



## beauxgoris

Thanks P&P and riry! 

*STOP*

*black shopper


----------



## mere girl

^^ congrats* beauxgoris * on March's win - crikey that's difficult to spell at 1am after being out for dinner!! xx little bit worse for wear - good night everyone - love you!


----------



## capbaggirl

Hail  *beauxgoris*!
Thanks everyone! 
I'm in Sydney for the weekend going out for lunch soon & taking my Plomb GSH FC.

Let the games Start for today!

A special thanks to Ches again for all your calculations & very pretty graphs


----------



## thedseer

Canard velo


----------



## riry

out to dinner tonight with Black RH City!


----------



## mere girl

Happy Mothers Day to me - 
bleu roi City
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black RH City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Canard moto jacket


----------



## vink

Been wearing my Noix RH City for two weeks in a row. It goes well with everything!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## maxxout

2005 Caramel City 

08 saddle cp
05 black cp


 Congratulations to the beautiful and enchanting  *** QUEEN BEAUXGORIS ***


(somehow that just sounds right)


----------



## beauxgoris

*STOP* 

* black rh city


----------



## capbaggirl

Outremer GSH PT 
Start ........


----------



## riry

Waited all day to post this.... Black RH City today! Ok, now it's nearly 11 pm here and I can finally go to sleep. night night!


----------



## mere girl

^^ night night!! 

truffle RH City 
sapphire Cp
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## purses & pugs

*Pourpre GGH Pom Pon*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Officier mm
Tempete mm


----------



## thedseer

black fbf


----------



## faintlymacabre

Anthracite RH Day

Black RGGH Money
Sahara SGH Coin Purse
Black/Black zips moto jacket


----------



## bagshopr

Nacre Day, RGH.


----------



## tatertot

Sandstone GGH Weekender
Pivione Life


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*


----------



## chemosphere

2007 ivory sgh city
2009 praline sgh flat clutch
Black ph MU
White cp
Silver cp


----------



## beauxgoris

d/p


----------



## maxxout

^^^
cryptic

04 black city

05 black cp
08 saddle cp


----------



## 2shai_

Galet GGH City
Black GGH Money


----------



## beauxgoris

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> cryptic



I forgot I posted earlier today - I think.... LOL


----------



## capbaggirl

Have we stopped????? Can I start????????
I am back at work after a 4day interstate long weekend & I'm a little muddled!.....I need sleep! :shame:


----------



## beauxgoris

^^haven't stopped yet. I was waiting for the west coast ladies to post - soon!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cool! Then I get to post!

Anthra GSH Work 
Red Ballerina Charm 
Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM 
Marine MM 
Argent MU


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City 
Mimosa RH CP
Tempete RH Money Wallet


----------



## beauxgoris

*Stop*


----------



## capbaggirl

Outremer GSH PT
*Start*


----------



## riry

Black RH City


----------



## beauxgoris

* Black Shopper


----------



## mere girl

black RH City
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black RH City* (bag twins today *mere*!)
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Ardiose RGGH cuff bracelet


----------



## thedseer

black fbf


----------



## novnov

Work raisin GGH


----------



## maxxout

2004 Rose City 

2008 Saddle CP
2005 Black CP


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra Twiggy
Anthra GSH CP
Argent RH Money Wallet


----------



## French75

2003 Dark caramel city


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Do you love it?


----------



## beauxgoris

*stop*


----------



## capbaggirl

Pretty Miss Murier RGGH PT came to work with me today!
*Start......*


----------



## beauxgoris

* black shopper


----------



## mere girl

truffle RH City
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## purses & pugs

*06 Rouille City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Officier mm
Tempete mm
Ardiose RGGH cuff
Canard moto jacket


----------



## MissMerion

Vert menthe rh city again... can't wait to see it broke in!!


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## mere girl

actually I've just changed to bleu Roi City RH...and yes I have listed and taken it off somewhere I think 4/5 times in the last two days....but I AM ALLOWED 4 BAGS - _if I do not keep it I will turn into a chicken_!!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Vert Menthe Maxi Twiggy (capbaggirl - I am sorry, I've lost your kind PM to me with your email address to post pics. Please could you re-send?)
Bouton D'or MU


----------



## maxxout

Hi Sky
Vert huh?  Are you mocking miu miu?


----------



## maxxout

mere girl said:


> actually I've just changed to bleu Roi City RH...and yes I have listed and taken it off somewhere I think 4/5 times in the last two days....but I AM ALLOWED 4 BAGS - _if I do not keep it I will turn into a chicken_!!




no..no...you must stay in human form....how will you post without opposable thumbs? 
What's all this about 4? 
 I see a thread coming.

Oh good..caught this in time to edit.  Of course you could post as a chicken.  I was thinking about writing, not typing!!!  Computers were _made_ for chickens.  They are true peckers and might even surpass us on speed.  AND if keeping one more bag means turning into a chicken...it might be worth it.
Besides you could stay on your farm......but maybe not in the same room.


----------



## French75

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> Do you love it?



I ADORE it  I've been wearing it everyday since I'm in NYC, the color is incredible !! I posted 2 quick pics in the photo wearing your b.bags thread a few days ago if you want to see it. I think it might be my favorite b.bag now


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Oh I'm happy for that.  Didn't hear much about it so was wondering....since I was just a tad encouraging as you were deciding.
If I had to keep only one bag, it would probably be this one. Yes, definitely.


----------



## maxxout

I just miss my opportunity to edit your chicken post, *MereGirl*.  

Funny...it just came back when I hit edit once again. Never mind.

Better take this opportunity to post my bag.
FRENCH  you have inspired me.....hope you carry yours today and if we can get chemo to carry hers....well...  _ "wouldn't that be special"_*



*Dana Carvey SNL



2003 Dark Caramel City 

08 saddle cp
05 black cp


VVV  I see I'm too late......RED


----------



## chemosphere

^^^ so glad you guys are enjoying your dc's so much!  It looks perfect with both of your styles/color palette!  *B*, I need to chat with you and/or *L* about the replaced handles on yours.... I badly need to do that on mine!  It's my only one with a bad dye job on the handles and it bothers me (don't think it was the work of LMB but someone less experienced with Bals and it looks more like chipping paint!).

04 true red ph city
04 black ph MU
05 silver cp
09 white cp


----------



## maxxout

^^^
The only people I can think of is LMB for a fix like that.  I would send it.


----------



## chemosphere

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> The only people I can think of is LMB for a fix like that.  I would send it.



Yeah, I have thought about doing that but wasn't sure if they could remove the dye.  I noticed that *B*'s dc said that it had the handles replaced by Balenciaga...I'm not sure how that works, but I'd love to learn more.


----------



## ieweuyhs

This is getting confusing. *beauxgoris*, you need to post your START/STOP with your bags, rather than a standalone post.

So we need to recalibrate the START/STOP points:

Day 1 - #2295 (capbaggirl) to #2306 (beauxgoris)
Day 2 - #2308 (capbaggirl) to #2317 (beauxgoris)
Day 3 - #2318 (capbaggirl) to #2339 (beauxgoris)
Day 4 - #2349 (capbaggirl) to #2350 (beauxgoris)
Day 5 - waiting for either judge to start


----------



## maxxout

^^^
ches.........that recalibration is sexy

if these girls don't snap to it...well, all I can say is, " here chickie chickie"*









* see chicken posts above


----------



## mere girl

^^ hee hee!!


----------



## ieweuyhs




----------



## riry

QUACK!! (oh wait... that's a duck.)
COCKADOODLE-DOO!! (shoot... that's a rooster)

What do chickens say?

Anyways,

I'm wearing my '11 Turquoise RH City today.


----------



## mere girl




----------



## capbaggirl

There has been a bit of confusion so I'll *Start..........* 
My *Sang RGGH City *is at work with me today!


----------



## beauxgoris

*stop*


----------



## purses & pugs

What, a stop RIGHT after a start??

*capbaggirl*, love your Sang City - it's beautiful!


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks *P&P* Miss Sang has smoothish leather but had so much personality!

I'm steeping out soon for dinner & I'm swopping to my* Anthra RH First* ....so I'll *start* again!


----------



## purses & pugs

^yay for a new start! 

*2010 Sahara GSH City*
Sang GSH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black moto jacket


----------



## MissMerion

Vert menthe rh city again. Love it!


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*


----------



## mere girl

bleu Roi RH City
sapphire CP
blue layetter MU
black pencil


----------



## bag*mad*bags

going to use my rubise first tofay i think


----------



## thedseer

Canard velo
Canard rggh cuff


----------



## MAGJES

'07 Black GGH Work....my Workhorse.


----------



## ieweuyhs

beauxgoris said:


> *stop*



Once again, please post a bag with the START/STOP or the STOP standalone posts don't count.



capbaggirl said:


> I'm steeping out soon for dinner & I'm swopping to my* Anthra RH First* ....so I'll *start* again!



No need for the re-start, since the stop wasn't valid. Looks like this month will be a confusing one...


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheated with my Celine again today, carrying

Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Argent MU
Sorbet Pencil


----------



## riry

Black RH City


----------



## riry

and now I've switched over to my '11 Turquoise RH City


----------



## chemosphere

2004 white ph city
2004 black ph MU
05 silver cp
09 white cp


----------



## French75

My 2001 Black FB First LE DIX


----------



## HOT4LV

2010 SS GGH Sahara city


----------



## ieweuyhs

Officier GSH Pom Pon
Framboise MU
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Canard RGGH Money


----------



## maxxout

^^^ squashie!!!!

2005 Grey Work

2008 Saddle CP
2005 Black CP
2004 Black MU


----------



## beauxgoris

black city

*stop*


----------



## capbaggirl

My new to me Rouge Theatre City is with me at work......she is sooooo beautiful! 
*Start.......*


----------



## Bagladee

2011 Militaire RGGH City


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> My new to me Rouge Theatre City is with me at work......she is sooooo beautiful!
> *Start.......*



Stunning! 

Bleu roi RH city
Sapphire CP
Blue layette MU
Black pencil


----------



## purses & pugs

French75 said:


> My 2001 Black FB First LE DIX


Now this I did not know! Congrats



capbaggirl said:


> My new to me Rouge Theatre City is with me at work......she is sooooo beautiful!
> *Start.......*



Oh my...what a beautiful bag, l LOVE RT Looks totally mint too, what a great score!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tomato RH City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Bal sunnies
Canard moto jacket

Here they are hanging in my office


----------



## Livia1

Inspired by *capbaggirl's *new *Rouge Theatre City*, I shall be carrying mine today.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Vert Menthe Mxi Twiggy

Bouton D'Or MU


----------



## miu miu1

Officer RH City


----------



## thedseer

Rouge theatre twiggy!


----------



## chemosphere

Another day with:

04 white ph city (LOVE!!!!)
04 bl ph MU
05 silver cp
09 white cp

Congrats again on the beautiful RT*cap*, and on the dc/le dix 01 *French*!  *P&P* love the photo bonus... very fun... Dig the tomato/canard pairing!!!!


----------



## riry

'11 Turquoise RH City


----------



## maxxout

Again....it will be stored for the summer so I want to enjoy while I can

2005 Grey Work

2008 Saddle CP
2005 Black CP
2004 Black MU 


*capbaggirl* that RT is *KILLER *and rivals P&P's
and speaking of *P&P* LOVE that Tomato and jacket combo.   You sure look hot in all those vacation shots.  The last image on the stairs is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, pumpkin!!!

Cheating with my Celine again...
- Canard RGGH Money
- Pommier MM
- Marine MM
- Framboise MU
- Sorbet Pencil
- Bal sunnies


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RH Pom Pon


----------



## beauxgoris

black rh city

*stop*


----------



## French75

03 Dark Caramel city again


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^^^ French I think I missed pics of your 2001 Blk FB first Le Dix????? I'm going to try & find them....must be gorgeous!

*P&P *I love your Tomato City & it looks fab with the Canard Jacket.
I have loved RT almost from the beginning of my Bal obsession, but it  was seeing pics of your RT esp when it came back from LMB that it moved  up on my HG list. Your Bal collection is AMAZING!!! 

Today I thought I'd finish off the week with my 'other' red.....
Miss *Poupre GSH PT* came to wk with me today ......next week I think I'll start on the blues!!!
*Start......*


----------



## mere girl

bleu Roi City RH
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my black RH City today.


----------



## purses & pugs

chemosphere said:


> *P&P* love the photo bonus... very fun... Dig the tomato/canard pairing!!!!


Thanks hon! Love this combo too




maxxout said:


> *capbaggirl* that RT is *KILLER *and rivals P&P's
> and speaking of *P&P* LOVE that Tomato and jacket combo.   You sure look hot in all those vacation shots.  The last image on the stairs is absolutely beautiful.



Thank you so much maxxout I love my reds, RT, Tomato, Popurpre...Love them all



capbaggirl said:


> *P&P *I love your Tomato City & it looks fab with the Canard Jacket.
> I have loved RT almost from the beginning of my Bal obsession, but it  was seeing pics of your RT esp when it came back from LMB that it moved  up on my HG list. Your Bal collection is AMAZING!!!
> 
> Today I thought I'd finish off the week with my 'other' red.....
> Miss *Poupre GSH PT* came to wk with me today ......next week I think I'll start on the blues!!!
> *Start......*



Thank you, you're too sweet! RT is a beautiful red and I'm so happy you managed to get one in great condition with amazing leather!! Your Pourpre is gorgeous too


----------



## purses & pugs

Today:

*Caramel City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## har29

06 Blk Purse


----------



## beauxgoris

* black shopper

STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

Still using *Miss Poupre GSH PT*
*Start......*


----------



## capbaggirl

Still using *Miss Poupre GSH PT*
*Start.....*


----------



## mere girl

truffle RH City today
sapphire CP
blue MU
black pencil.....still need more accessories....would _perfume_ count???


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black SGH Work*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Bal sunnies


----------



## miu miu1

Vert D´Eau RGGH City


----------



## agalarowicz

tempete sgh pt


----------



## chemosphere

08 marine sgh city
04 ph MU
05 silver cp
09 white cp


----------



## molee808

*07 Mogano PT*
10 Black RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## AJ1025

09 RH Pourpre Work


----------



## ieweuyhs

Still cheating with my Chanel 

- Canard RGGH Money 
- Pommier MM
- Marine MM


And *mere girl*, good idea but no, perfume doesn't count as accessories. We need something more tangible.


----------



## French75

I'm carrying my 04 marron weekender today because i'm at JFK Airport waiting for my plane to Paris, which really sucks A LOT !!! :cry:


----------



## angel_flame

2011 Anthracite City. This is my first Bbag so I'll be getting to know this one and taking her around for a long while til I break her in. One day she'll hopefully have a wallet and a red sister


----------



## riry

Black RH City


----------



## purses & pugs

French75 said:


> I'm carrying my 04 marron weekender today because i'm at JFK Airport waiting for my plane to Paris, which really sucks A LOT !!! :cry:



Aww, sorry to hear that Hope you had a great time in NYC (sure looked like it!) and it's probably super nice and springy in Paris now. 

Today:

*2010 Sahara SGH City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Canard moto jacket
Bal sunnies


----------



## beauxgoris

*black shopper

stop!


----------



## capbaggirl

I can't seem to put away my reds 
Using my 'new' *RT City *

*Start .......*


----------



## mere girl

bleu roi RH City
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## Livia1

*Rouge Theatre City* to brighten up my day, stuffed with

*Ruby CP*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## capbaggirl

Yeah Livia, we are bag twins today. 
Your bag is 'stuffed' with some of my favourite colours of the Bal rainbow ......lucky girl! Have a great day!


----------



## ashtray-girl

rouge theatre city


----------



## chemosphere

French75 said:


> I'm carrying my 04 marron weekender today because i'm at JFK Airport waiting for my plane to Paris, which really sucks A LOT !!! :cry:



You might be the only person ever to have uttered the phrase "waiting for my plane to Paris, which really sucks a lot".... Lol!  But seriously, it must be so hard to leave your bf and go back home.  Do you guys already have the next visit planned?!  Hope your travel day goes smoothly!  Tlk more soon.

Another day with the same for me:

Marine 08 sgh city
04 ph MU
White cp
Silver cp


----------



## Livia1

capbaggirl said:


> Yeah Livia, we are bag twins today.
> Your bag is 'stuffed' with some of my favourite colours of the Bal rainbow ......lucky girl! Have a great day!




Thank you 
And goodnight to you, right?


----------



## capbaggirl

Yep! Just about to go nighty night ....


----------



## riry

my day is just starting!

'11 Turquoise RH City
(trying to get used to this color after wearing Jaune for so many years, and then Light Olive, and then Anthra, and then Black. Turquoise is really different for me!!!)


----------



## capbaggirl

riry said:


> my day is just starting!
> 
> '11 Turquoise RH City
> (trying to get used to this color after wearing Jaune for so many years, and then Light Olive, and then Anthra, and then Black. Turquoise is really different for me!!!)



**L* *your Turquoise is stunning!!!! I can't wait until I can get a RGGH PT is that gorgeous saturated colour!


----------



## ieweuyhs

2009 Lilac RH City
Framboise MU
Sorbet RH Pencil
Marine MM
Pommier MM
Canard RGGH Money


----------



## beauxgoris

black rh city

STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

I've decided to take my blues out.....
Today my *Blue Roi RGGH PT *is with me at work.
*Start..........







*


----------



## mere girl

bleu roi RH City....love the blue!!
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## AJ1025

07 Tomato RH City today, I love her


----------



## snoesje

Cornflower Work


----------



## purses & pugs

*Vert Fonce RH City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Ardoise RGGH cuff bracelet


----------



## French75

Thanks for the support dear *AM* & *L *!!
I'm back, and yes the beautiful weather in Paris definitely helps, especially considering the after-work drinks planned with friends on terraces  and I'll be able to start carrying my summer b.bags (great !)
**L** BF is super busy until June (work+terrible exam) but we're planning a trip in June in the caribeeans (right after the exam) 

Today I'm carrying my *04 marron city*



chemosphere said:


> You might be the only person ever to have uttered the phrase "waiting for my plane to Paris, which really sucks a lot".... Lol! But seriously, it must be so hard to leave your bf and go back home. Do you guys already have the next visit planned?! Hope your travel day goes smoothly! Tlk more soon.


 


purses & pugs said:


> Aww, sorry to hear that Hope you had a great time in NYC (sure looked like it!) and it's probably super nice and springy in Paris now.


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my *black RH City* today in the pouring rain.
Stuffed with the same as yesterday ...

*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## thedseer

Raining here too, and carrying canard velo.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Anthracite RH Day

Black RGGH Money
Sahara SGH Coin Purse

Black/Black zips moto jacket


----------



## JanieM

Pourpre RH Pompon

Militaire RH Mini Coin purse


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## riry

capbaggirl said:


> **L* *your Turquoise is stunning!!!! I can't wait until I can get a RGGH PT is that gorgeous saturated colour!


Thank you, sweet **N*
*The upcoming Bleu Paon will look amazing in RGGH for sure. Can't wait to see what goodies you get for F/W.

Today I am wearing:
Anthra RH City


----------



## maxxout

My NEW/old 2004 Seafoam Purse  (didn't know how happy this color would make me)

black cp
saddle cp   (need new cp...seafoam would be nice)


----------



## riry

^^^ it came?! I was curious how it would turn out IRL. Reveal pic anywhere?


----------



## misshalfway

Ardoise Weekender today, Black City yesterday


----------



## French75

oh congrats Maxxout !! I would love to see it ! You're right it's a gorgeous color especially with PH  prefect for summer



maxxout said:


> My NEW/old 2004 Seafoam Purse (didn't know how happy this color would make me)
> 
> black cp
> saddle cp (need new cp...seafoam would be nice)


----------



## chemosphere

*B*, your summer trip sounds fab!  I'm already imaging which of your many Bal beauties might make that trip with you?!

*Maxx*, congrats again on the seafoam!  I know what you mean about loving the color even more IRL.... can't wait to get my city this Mom's day 

Back to 
04 white ph city
04 bl ph MU
05 silver cp
09 white cp


----------



## maxxout

^^^
I just noticed your coming in 2011 list....what the .......????  You must be in bal heaven.....and I'm the one who just died!   Where on earth did you uncover the yellow????   And I saw that beautiful green in the ebay sold list.   That one is stunning.
Huge congratulations.  Soon you will have the entire PH collection and this could even be a first?????


----------



## maxxout

*riry*....I didn't do a reveal because my camera set-up had to come down to my studio and I got the package at my house.....but I will get shots pretty soon.

*French*  thanks!   I know you had a seafoam twiggy at one time...... but the color didn't work for you?


----------



## French75

maxxout said:


> *riry*....I didn't do a reveal because my camera set-up had to come down to my studio and I got the package at my house.....but I will get shots pretty soon.
> 
> *French* thanks! I know you had a seafoam twiggy at one time...... but the color didn't work for you?


 
I loved the color and leather, but I didn't like the twiggy shape very much on me. I think it looked too small & too east-west. I sold it in the middle of winter (which helped to make the decision ! )


----------



## ieweuyhs

Lilac RH City again 
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Framboise MU 
Canard RGGH Money


----------



## NoSnowHere

Black City


----------



## 2shai_

Black GGH Hobo
Black GGH Money


----------



## maxxout

I got home as the sun was setting but managed to get a few shots of 2004 SEAFOAM Purse


----------



## maxxout

^^^geez...that's huge...let me try a smaller one.


----------



## maxxout

one more try at getting these smaller


----------



## maxxout




----------



## pbdb

outremer GSH City '10
black GSH money wallet


----------



## maxxout




----------



## AJ1025

still with Tomato RH City today


----------



## beauxgoris

* black city

STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

*Maxxout* - WOW!!! A big congrats, your Seafoam purse is gorgeous & looks great on you.

Today I continued with my blues....... Outremer GSH PT
*Start.......*


----------



## mere girl

ooh *Maxxout *- love it!

truffle RH City today .......look! isn't she gorgoeus!!! 
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## black_holic

seigle classic work - my favorite color


----------



## purses & pugs

*Maxxout*, love your new Seafoam!! You rock it!

*Vert Fonce RH City*
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black Bal sunnies


----------



## Livia1

*maxxout*, your Seafoam is so very pretty.
Gorgeous!


Carrying my *black RH City* again today, still pouring down here.
With:
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Blue Roi RH City


----------



## faintlymacabre

Canard RH City

Black RGGH Money
Sahara SGH Coin Purse

Black/Black zips moto jacket


----------



## chemosphere

*Maxxout*, love it!  *Capbaggirl*, outremer sgh is so yummy!!!  I think I would love to get a flat clutch in that combo someday.

Today I'm doing:

03 dark caramel ph city
04 ph MU
05 silver cp
09 white cp

With my s/s 03 caramel Bal gladiator heels (so perfect with the dc city!)


----------



## thedseer

Canard velo!


----------



## chloe speaks

Black twiggy w/ Noix pencil case


----------



## maxxout

Thanks for all the compliments girls!!!

Bringing out big pink today.


2005 Bubblegum Pink Work

08 saddle cp
05 black cp
04 black mu


----------



## riry

*Maxxout*- that Seafoam is a beauty... great find!

Today I wore: Black RH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Light Olive GSH PT 
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Framboise MU 
Canard RGGH Money


----------



## molee808

Black RGGH Mini Pompon
Black RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## French75

2004 marron city


----------



## mere girl

haven't had a stop...and it's another day for me...

bleu roi City RH
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## purses & pugs

*08 Sapphire RH City*
08 grey moto jacket
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Purple Bal sunnies


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> *08 Sapphire RH City*
> 08 grey moto jacket
> Sang SGH Lady wallet
> Vert Thyme GH CP
> Tempete mm
> Officier mm
> Purple Bal sunnies


 hmmm...I think we are seeing a clear leader this month!  Far too many accessories!!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cyclade RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

I have been looking for an Outremer GSH FC or even a EC for a while its such a cool colour ...... in the meantime I am considering buying a EC in Blue Lavender GSH. Let's hope there are some Outremer GSH clutch owners who want to part with them so we can both score one!  


chemosphere said:


> *Maxxout*, love it!  *Capbaggirl*, outremer sgh is so yummy!!!  I think I would love to get a flat clutch in that combo someday.
> 
> Today I'm doing:
> 
> 03 dark caramel ph city
> 04 ph MU
> 05 silver cp
> 09 white cp
> 
> With my s/s 03 caramel Bal gladiator heels (so perfect with the dc city!)


----------



## capbaggirl

I am not sure what has happend to our  ....... so I'll just continue & hope that our judge the lovely Miss Ches accepts my *continue .......* & allocate everyone double points for those who posted twice! 
Today I continued with my blues, although she looked more teal...... with Miss chameleon herself Canard RGGH PT


----------



## chemosphere

capbaggirl said:


> I have been looking for an Outremer GSH FC or even a EC for a while its such a cool colour ...... in the meantime I am considering buying a EC in Blue Lavender GSH. Let's hope there are some Outremer GSH clutch owners who want to part with them so we can both score one!



*Cap*, You know what.... Right after I mentioned dreaming of the out. fc, I happened to see a post of yours mentioning the same thing!  Great minds, I say . Yeah, I'd go for an eb too!  Too bad we weren't on the hunt for the eb fc sooner since there were a few (good deals too) this past year!  I haven't seen blue lavender yet.... will have to check that shade out.  Such a shame they discontinued the fc though!!!!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## riry

Black RH City


----------



## alldatjazz715

My first Bal!  It's so smooshy!!  Here she is at work with me.


----------



## beauxgoris

capbaggirl said:


> I am not sure what has happend to our  ....... so I'll just continue & hope that our judge the lovely Miss Ches accepts my *continue .......* & allocate everyone double points for those who posted twice!
> Today I continued with my blues, although she looked more teal...... with Miss chameleon herself Canard RGGH PT



So sorry! I crashed out last night before I could stop. I'll let it run for now and promise to check in later tonight!


----------



## mere girl

Ok...more than 12 hours since my last post this morning ....( I know the rules!!)
Bleu roi RH city
Sapphire CP
Blue layette MU
Black pencil


----------



## maxxout

04 Grey Purse 

08 saddle cp
05 black cp


----------



## beauxgoris

05 black rh city 

*stop*


----------



## capbaggirl

beauxgoris said:


> So sorry! I crashed out last night before I could stop. I'll let it run for now and promise to check in later tonight!



That's happened to us all! ....it hopefully gave everyone a chance to score more points! 

Today I'm on my last Blue......my Nuage RGGH City came to work with me today!......mmmm tomorrow I might start my greys.... 
*Start.........*


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> hmmm...I think we are seeing a clear leader this month!  Far too many accessories!!






Cheating today with my brand new Céline Triclor Mini Luggage
with:
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Praline RGGH TT


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Ooh! You got your Mini Luggage! How are you finding it?

Tempete RH Work 
Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Framboise MU


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Ooh! You got your Mini Luggage! How are you finding it?

Tempete RH Work 
Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Framboise MU


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Ooh! You got your Mini Luggage! How are you finding it?



_Loooooove _it! I did a little reveal here if you're interested


----------



## mere girl

truffle RH CIty
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## chemosphere

Black ph city
Black ph MU
White cp
Silver cp


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon RH Day


----------



## riry

Black RH City


----------



## AJ1025

still with Tomato RH City . . .


----------



## beauxgoris

* black RH city 

STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

*P&P *....WOW!!!! STUNNING!!!! Love your new Celine  
Today I have my* Ardoise RGGH City *with me.....

*Start......*


----------



## mere girl

black RH City 
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## imlvholic

Another 1, wearing her *Black RH City*today.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Been wearing my Dark Night RGGH Town for days. Cannot seem to stop using it.


----------



## ymlap

City SGH Amethyst 08.


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> *P&P *....WOW!!!! STUNNING!!!! Love your new Celine


Thank you I love this bag so much, it's a great non-Bal


----------



## purses & pugs

purses & pugs said:


> Cheating today with my brand new Céline Triclor Mini Luggage
> with:
> Sang SGH Lady wallet
> Vert Thyme GGH CP
> Tempete mm
> Officier mm



Same today, I can't let my new Céline be left alone at home!

In addition to the above Bal accessories I also wear my Canard moto jacket today.


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## goddu07

my lv neverful mm in damier ebene


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RH PT
Argent RH Money Wallet
Argent RH CP


----------



## BalBequita

Dark Night Part Time RH (breaking her in)
Vieux Rose Makeup RH
Calcaire Mini RH


----------



## riry

Black RH City


----------



## maxxout

2005 Caramel City.....   love

2008 Saddle CP
2005 Black CP


----------



## Rubyredtea

09'Pommier/rh/city


----------



## beauxgoris

black fbh 

STOP


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## pbdb

on a lazy sunday noon, that is a bit cloudy and with an occasional drizzle now and then, has to be Black First RH with black GSH money wallet....


----------



## molee808

still my...
Black RGGH Mini Pompon &
Black RGGH Mini Pocket ^.^


----------



## capbaggirl

Still continuing with my greys ........
*Anthra RH First *
*Start.........*
*pbdb* - its a cloudy drizzly lazy Sunday afternoon here too!


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First* for me too. Love this bag.
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## mere girl

It was a tough decision....bleu roi or truffle.....? how do you girls with lots of gorgeous bags ever decide!!

went for truffle RH City
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil

on the hunt for more CP's............


----------



## capbaggirl

I love it too! 



Livia1 said:


> *Anthra First* for me too. Love this bag.
> *Sapphire Money Wallet*
> *Ruby CP*
> *Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Vert Fonce RH City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black Bal sunnies


----------



## riry

Black RH City


----------



## French75

03 Blue Jean City


----------



## maire

My new to me 2011 RH balck work


----------



## maxxout

2005 Caramel City..... again

2008 Saddle CP
2005 Black CP


----------



## French75

maire said:


> My new to me 2011 RH balck work


 congratulations !!!! Did you post a pic somewhere ? 
I don't own any black work but I totally might get tempted someday....


----------



## chemosphere

04 white ph city
white sgh cp
black ph MU


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sang RH City 
Framboise MU 
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Canard RGGH Money


----------



## beauxgoris

black fbh

STOP


----------



## AJ1025

09 Pourpre RH Work


----------



## capbaggirl

*Plomb GSH FC*

*Start.......*


----------



## French75

04 marron city


----------



## mere girl

06 truffle RH CIty
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## maire

French75 said:


> congratulations !!!! Did you post a pic somewhere ?
> I don't own any black work but I totally might get tempted someday....



Thanks French, no pics yet, i will try to do it soon, it was my first work, and i love it, now i want a red one !! French, go for the black, it is just a basic one...Blacks are all basic, i wish i could have all the style i like in black !!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Sang GSH Day


----------



## maire

black work, again !!


----------



## riry

Black RH City


----------



## fawkex

Sang GGH Pt


----------



## chemosphere

Again with:

04 white ph city
Bl ph MU
White cp


----------



## molee808

09 pewter city
black mini pocket


----------



## riry

switched over to:
Anthra RH City


----------



## beauxgoris

black fbh

STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

*Plomb GSH PT *came to work with me today
......that's the last of my Greys....I think I'll start on my *Purples *tomorrow......

*Start.......*


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my *Black RH City* today
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## purses & pugs

mmmm...yummy bag *capbaggirl*!

*Amethyst SGH PT*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black Bal sunnies
Balck moto jacket


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pourpre GSH PT 
Canard RGGH Money 
Framboise MU 
Pommier MM
Marine MM


----------



## snowielaney

Anthracite GSH City


----------



## mere girl

truffle RH city
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## riry

Anthra RH City


----------



## tatertot

Sandstone GGH WE


----------



## Bagladee

Dark Night RGGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheating with my Cambridge satchel 
Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Sorbet RH Pencil


----------



## beauxgoris

black fbh

STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

*tatertot - *STUNNING!!!! that's a lot of yummy leather goodness!!!!! 



tatertot said:


> Sandstone GGH WE


----------



## capbaggirl

Starting my *Purples* today..... *Raisin GSH City*

*Start......*


----------



## purses & pugs

Cheating with my Céline tricolor luggage
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Praline RGGH TT
Black ballerina flats


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## mere girl

truffle RH City 
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon GGH PT
Truffle RH Money Wallet


----------



## jelts

Black Step
Noix Giant Pencil


----------



## chemosphere

Cheating with my black Marni +

Bl ph MU
White cp
Silver cp


----------



## riry

Anthra RH City


----------



## Bagladee

dark night rggh city


----------



## French75

04 marron city again !!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sanguine Flap
Anthra GSH Work
Red Ballerina Charm
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Outremer GSH CP
Sorbet Pencil
Framboise MU

Gosh, that's a lot eh?


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> Sanguine Flap
> Anthra GSH Work
> Red Ballerina Charm
> Canard RGGH Money
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM
> Outremer GSH CP
> Sorbet Pencil
> Framboise MU
> 
> Gosh, that's a lot eh?


 
That's... ummm.... 13 points!! If one of the judges wore a gsh work, it'd be (getting my calculator)... 52 points???


----------



## mere girl

going to be my blue roi city today - 
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sapphire RH City *is going with me to London
Purple sunnies
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Praline RGGH TT
Canard moto jacket
Black gladiator sandals


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> That's... ummm.... 13 points!! If one of the judges wore a gsh work, it'd be (getting my calculator)... 52 points???



Sadly, same style of bag only gets me x2, so 26 points... Also, *beauxgoris* is a RH kind of gal, so no such luck!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Ches* & *P&P*......you guys are killing me with your accessories!

It's been a while since I posted yesterday & I'm going out for the rest of the evening so I'll........ *continue* our game for another day.........

I'm still going through my *purples* & I took my *Sapphire RH Wk* to work with me today.
....*P&P *have a great trip & we are *Sapphire* bag sisters today!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^WHY COULDN'T YOU CARRY A GSH WORK??? 

Wait.. Do you have one?


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^^ Sorry Ches this is my only work!.......but I did carry GSH yesterday.... .... & I'll be back to GH tomorrow ...... I need MORE bags!!! :lolots::lolots::lolots: ...... my family already think I'm nuts!


----------



## Livia1

Will be taking my *Anthra First* with me today. Just going for a walk in the sun and maybe grab a cup of coffee.
Inside will be *Sapphire Money Wallet* 
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> ^^^^ Sorry Ches this is my only work!.......but I did carry GSH yesterday.... .... & I'll be back to GH tomorrow ...... I need MORE bags!!! ...... my family already think I'm nuts!




Yes, I saw your Raisin GSH! Nearly carried my Raisin Day but then figured it'd be too big, so I stuck with my Flap instead. 

Yes, you need more bags. Who doesn't need more bags?  Especially with the upcoming FW 2011! Time to sow more money trees...

PS: *Livia1*, one more post and you'll have 10101! Such a pretty number!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cyclade GSH Day


----------



## riry

Anthra RH City


----------



## Bagladee

Still in my dark night rggh city


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Raisin GSH City*
Black RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## maxxout

soft and cuddly 2004 Seafoam Purse

such a happy, cool pastel color


----------



## chemosphere

purses & pugs said:


> *Sapphire RH City *is going with me to London
> Purple sunnies
> Sang SGH Lady wallet
> Vert Thyme GGH CP
> Praline RGGH TT
> Canard moto jacket
> Black gladiator sandals



Have a great time in London *P&P*!!!! So jealous!
*Maxx*, can't wait to join you in seafoam bliss 


Today I'm using my:

Black ph city
Bl ph MU
Silver cp
White cp


----------



## am2022

just BG makeup for me insize a Chanel sharpei!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sanguine Flap 
Marine MM 
Canard RGGH Money for now...


----------



## beauxgoris

black fbh 

STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

Used my last purple today *Murier RGGH PT *
Start ........


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Castagna RH City


----------



## French75

'04 Pistachio city


----------



## mere girl

truffle 07 City RH
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sanguine Flap
Anthra GSH Work
Red Ballerina Charm
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Outremer GSH CP
Sorbet Pencil
Framboise MU tonight...


----------



## pbdb

Sang RGGH City + Money Wallet GSH


----------



## riry

Anthra RH City


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> Sanguine Flap
> Anthra GSH Work
> Red Ballerina Charm
> Canard RGGH Money
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM
> Outremer GSH CP
> Sorbet Pencil
> Framboise MU tonight...


 all that is just outrageous and shouldn't be allowed!! 
_just envious! wow! _


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> all that is just outrageous and shouldn't be allowed!!
> _just envious! wow! _





Spent last night at my sis' so I was lugging a lot of stuff around.


----------



## chemosphere

Sunny and 73 degrees F (high of 81!) here right now! Hello spring 

04 white ph city
04 bl ph MU
Silver cp
White cp


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> Spent last night at my sis' so I was lugging a lot of stuff around.



Yes but did you not read the new rules?? Posts only count  as points if you post each item in the right colour!


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> Yes but did you not read the new rules?? Posts only count  as points if you post each item in the right colour!



Well actually ...I just made that up.


----------



## Moonstarr

Officier City


----------



## TexasST

Pommier Day RHW

I need to start getting more Bal accessories to put inside my Bal bags!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> Yes but did you not read the new rules?? Posts only count  as points if you post each item in the right colour!





mere girl said:


> Well actually ...I just made that up.



For a while, I was   Just woke up, you see... 

Bad *mere girl*! Bad *mere girl*! 

Heading out with 
Raisin RH Day
Canard RGGH Money
Marine MM
Pommier MM
Framboise MU
Sorbet RH Pencil


----------



## beauxgoris

black fbh

STOP


----------



## riry

mere girl said:


> Well actually ...I just made that up.


 
haha! :lolots:


----------



## capbaggirl

mere girl said:


> Well actually ...I just made that up.



^^^^^  :giggles:  :lolots: :lolots:


----------



## capbaggirl

Using my only 'Pink' today.......*BDR GSH City*
*Start.........*


----------



## AJ1025

09 RH Black Work


----------



## har29

Hi **N**......wearing my *06 Blk Purse*


----------



## mere girl

Truffle RH city
Sapphire CP
Blue layette MU
Black pencil

On phone and can't seem to change colours of text!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH First


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## riry

mere girl said:


> Truffle RH city
> Sapphire CP
> Blue layette MU
> Black pencil
> 
> On phone and can't seem to change colours of text!


 
^^^ then no points for you! 

Anthra RH City


----------



## Bagladee

Militaire rggh city


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sapphire RH City*
Ardoise RGGH Cuff
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP


----------



## French75

03 blue jean city


----------



## mere girl

riry said:


> ^^^ then no points for you!
> 
> Anthra RH City


    but I'm ok today!

bleu Roi RH City
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## capbaggirl

mere girl said:


> but I'm ok today!
> 
> bleu Roi RH City
> sapphire CP
> blue layette MU
> black pencil



Very colourful today *meregirl *!

Happy Easter everyone I hope you are all having a lovely break.

Today I used my *Sahara RH First*

Let's *Continue........* for another day!


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my *Anthra First* today
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


Happy easter everyone


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Pourpre SGH City


----------



## Sabinalynn

black rh work


----------



## fawkex

Galet CGH Day
Mimosa Money Wallet


----------



## riry

Anthra RH City 
(wish I had *mere girl's* pretty colors!)


Happy Easter, lovelies!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Sorry I was out of town for Easter! 

Black FBH

STOP


----------



## mmmsc

2006 RH Olive Brown/Marron city


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

2010 Blue Roi GSH Day


----------



## capbaggirl

*Seigle RGGH City*

*Start........*

*Beauxgoris* I hope you had a fun trip & a great Easter!


----------



## mere girl

truffle RH City
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil

and another little accessory coming soon!!!


----------



## pbdb

Pommier 2009 GGH City
Money wallet GSH Black (didn't want to change to my Black GGH MW too lazy)


----------



## French75

Happy Easter ladies !!
I'm so going to the gym after that easter family lunch :greengrin:
Carrying my 04 pistachio city


----------



## oggers86

Still carrying my Ink Box...my other bags are starting to feel lonely!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon GGH PT


----------



## riry

Anthra RH City


----------



## Livia1

*Black GGH Flat Clutch*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## chemosphere

04 Yellow ph city 
Bl ph MU
Silver cp
White cp


----------



## chubbyshopper

in the girlie mood.... my new Nuage work and sorbet wallet


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sapphire RH City*
Sang SGH LAdy wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Canard moto jacket
Black ballerina flats
Praline RGGH TT


----------



## juzluvpink

Noix SGH City
Pommier MU
Nuage RGGH Tripletour


----------



## beauxgoris

blk FBH

STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

Finished with my Browns & am onto my greens! Today I'm using my *Evergreen GSH City*.

*Start........*

*Chemosphere - * you got your 04 Yellow City..... Congrats, it looks fab in your avatar.

Looks like yellow is the 'in' colour....*meregirl - *looking forward to seeing your new *accessory*!


----------



## purses & pugs

Wow *chemosphere*, hope you can post a pic of your new yellow beauty soon and I'm looking forward to see *mere's* little yellow thingy too!

*Sang SGH Town*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Canard moto jacket
Black bal flats


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ruby Courier 
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM 
Marine MM 
Framboise MU


----------



## mere girl

truffle RH City
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## riry

Anthra RH City


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Cafe GGH Day*
Black RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP *
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## imlvholic

Black wrinkly City


----------



## melovepurse

*Black* RH mini pompon
*amethyste *mini compagnon GSH
*murier* clip key ring
*milkyway fuchsia *coin purse 
*raisin *pencil RH


----------



## closetaffair

Black RH city.

Getting lazy about switching bags...the others are lonely


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sang SGH Town*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black moto jacket w/silver zips
Sahara ballerina flats


----------



## mere girl

truffle RH City
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City
Jaune MU
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM


----------



## capbaggirl

I used pretty *Miss Maldives GSH City* today.
*Continue...........*


----------



## riry

Anthra RH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon RH Day


----------



## PrincessGina

Black RH city today


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## maxxout

^^^  Hi there girl

2005 Rogue Theater Work

2008 saddle cp
2005 black cp


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey pumpkin! Just wanted to try out these new tPF emoticons! :doggie: :afrocool: 

How adorable are those???


----------



## maxxout

Hey kumquat!!!

running doggie is tooooooo cute


----------



## anika01

finally able to wear  Ms. Seigle Twiggy today at work for the verrrry first time!


----------



## chemosphere

04 yellow ph city
04 bl ph MU
Silver cp
White cp
Tomate cp


----------



## riry

*ches-*

this just made my day! :doggie:


----------



## AJ1025

Still with 09 RH Black Work. . . can't put her down


----------



## purses & pugs

*Moutarde RH City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Canard moto jacket
Black ballerina flats


----------



## mere girl

just going on school run with 

truffle RH City
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## pbdb

AMETHYST 08 Midday GGH


----------



## capbaggirl

*Papeete GSH PT *
*I guess ......Continue still........ *


----------



## ieweuyhs

Let's all :doggie:

Cheated with my Celine today 
- Canard RGGH Money
- Jaune MU
- Pommier MM
- Marine MM
- Sorbet RH Pencil


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## chemosphere

capbaggirl said:


> *Papeete GSH PT *
> *I guess ......Continue still........ *



Papeete gsh= YUM

Still can't stop using my new (to me)
04 yellow ph city
04 bl ph MU
White cp
Silver cp

*P&P*, we are yellow city twins today. Oh and LOVE your sang town mod shots... looks perfect on you... just love that mini giant hardware and sang is such a great red!


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## maxxout

04 *ROSE* City  (not really the color)

08 *Saddle* cp
05 *Black* cp


----------



## riry

Cheated with my new Maize Medium PS1 today, 
but I must finish out the competition for this month. I simply must. 

So... taking Anthra RH City out to dinner.


----------



## beauxgoris

black fbh

STOP


----------



## capbaggirl

Test driving my new *Cyclade GSH PT*.......totally yummy bright Teal!!!!
*Start.......*


----------



## purses & pugs

Oooh *capbaggirl*, that sounds lovely!

Cheating with my Celine tricolor luggage today, _but _with:
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Canard jacket
Praline RGGH TT


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Still cheating with my Celine today 
- Canard RGGH Money
- Jaune MU
- Pommier MM
- Marine MM
- Sorbet RH Pencil 

2/3 more days to the end of this month's contest!


----------



## chemosphere

I'm still temporarily neglecting all my others for my:

04 yellow ph city
04 bl ph MU
Silver cp
White cp


----------



## mere girl

was going to take my new clutch for lunch at the church but thought I would need one hand for food and the other for champagne!!!

truffle RH City
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Pourpre GSH PT*
Black RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## chemosphere

mere girl said:


> was going to take my new clutch for lunch at the church but thought I would need one hand for food and the other for champagne!!!
> 
> truffle RH City
> sapphire CP
> blue layette MU
> black pencil



Good thinking!  Have fun at your event today, *mere*!


----------



## riry

cheating again with maize ps1 during the day.

Anthra RH City out to dinner tonight.


----------



## TexasST

Murier Velo RHW for me today, its first day out and I'm in love!!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## mere girl

bleu roi RH city today
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## 2shai_

Vert Thyme GGH Hobo
Black GGH Money


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> bleu roi RH city today
> sapphire CP
> blue layette MU
> black pencil


 

can now add a _bouton d'or_ coin purse!!  will post pics in the March thread soon!


----------



## purses & pugs

^congrats *mere*!

*Black GGH City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Praline GGH TT
Black ballerina flarts
Purple sunnies


----------



## capbaggirl

Congrats *meregirl * - looking forward to seeing your  CP.
Hey *P&P * - I used my only GGH today.....
*Blk GGH PT *...... we are bag sisters today   :giggles:
I guess we will *continue * for another day ........ we're nearly finished for the month!


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## riry

cheating with ps1 maize for most of the day, but since it is the last day of the month, will carry *ANTHRA RH CITY* to the store and back!


----------



## chemosphere

Heading to Franklin, TN on a beautiful day (80 degrees and sunny) with my:

04 yellow ph city
04 bl ph MU
Silver cp
White cp
Tomate cp


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> bleu roi RH city today
> sapphire CP
> blue layette MU
> black pencil


 
going out tonight with my
raisin GSH Envelope Clutch 
bouton d'or CP inside!!!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> going out tonight with my
> raisin GSH Envelope Clutch
> bouton d'or CP inside!!!



 Just saw your mod pics, it's a great style for you!


----------



## AJ1025

07 Tomato RH City


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> Hey *P&P * - I used my only GGH today.....
> *Blk GGH PT *...... we are bag sisters today   :giggles:
> I guess we will *continue * for another day ........ we're nearly finished for the month!



Yay, isn't the black/GGH combo supa cool & blingy! I love it


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Just saw your mod pics, it's a great style for you!


 thanks


----------



## BagsR4Me

*07 Cafe GGH Day*
Black RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra Twiggy


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sang SGH Town*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black ballet flats
Black moto jacket


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## mere girl

truffle RH City
blue layette MU
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
black pencil


----------



## capbaggirl

*chemosphere - *Hope you had a great day & I'm sure you rocked your gorgeous ph city!



chemosphere said:


> Heading to Franklin, TN on a beautiful day (80 degrees and sunny) with my:
> 
> 04 yellow ph city
> 04 bl ph MU
> Silver cp
> White cp
> Tomate cp



*mere - *also saw your mod shots ...... you look fab that is one gorgeous clutch .....I so want one too! ......I'm hoping for one in Bleu Lavande.



mere girl said:


> going out tonight with my
> raisin GSH Envelope Clutch
> bouton d'or CP inside!!!


----------



## capbaggirl

I saved the_ 'classic' _for the last day of the month.....took out my* Blk RH City* 
Let's *continue* for the rest of the month....... 
Soon *Ches*  will do her magic :reading: :worthy::worthy::worthy:....then.....  ..... we will have our new   &  :buttercup:  for April!


----------



## chemosphere

Aw, thanks *cap*!!!

Today I'm finally switching it up:

04 white ph city
04 bl ph MU
White cp
Silver cp


----------



## riry

As the competition is at its end for the month, I'm wearing:
*Black RH City* for a brief errand this morning.

then, switching over to my maize ps1!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
nice...a yellow ps1 sounds good...any pics?

love your playful energy, riry

*2005 Bubblegum Pink Work*


----------



## shamrock0421

I haven't been able to stop with the Amythest Day since pre-Aruba.
Have I mentioned how much I love that bag?  
Every day - same accessories - 

White CP
Black SH CP
Sahara CP


----------



## pbdb

Royal Blue multicolor woven lattice RH City 
Money wallet GSH Black


----------



## riry

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> nice...a yellow ps1 sounds good...any pics?
> 
> love your playful energy, riry
> 
> *2005 Bubblegum Pink Work*


 
oh, make no mistake. there's no playful energy here! ... it's all FIERCE competitiveness :boxing: 

I posted a pic of my yellow ps1 in the non-Bal purchases thread, but here's the same pic (taken the day it arrived):


----------



## bluetooth101

2005 Rouge Theater RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

That is one pretty cool bag **L* - *Congrats!



riry said:


> oh, make no mistake. there's no playful energy here! ... it's all FIERCE competitiveness :boxing:
> 
> I posted a pic of my yellow ps1 in the non-Bal purchases thread, but here's the same pic (taken the day it arrived):


----------



## capbaggirl

Took my new 'baby' out for another spin today....
This is the first Bal colour that I can't seem to correctly capture in a photo.... its really a bright deep dark teal colour..... I always thought is was a blue 
Miss *Cyclade GSH PT *& the jewels I wore! (Turquoise & Smoky Quartz)
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## 2shai_

Galet GGH City
Black GGH Money


----------



## purses & pugs

*capbaggirl*, wow that Cyclade PT is beyond beautiful, the leather is perfect! Gorgeous jewelry too

*Outremer RH Velo*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black moto jacket
Black ballerina flats


----------



## Livia1

*capbaggirl*, I love that Cyclade PT. The leather is absoutely delicious and the GSH is perfect.


I'm carrying my *Black RH City* today
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> Let's *continue* for the rest of the month.......
> Soon *Ches*  will do her magic :reading: :worthy::worthy::worthy:....then.....  ..... we will have our new   &  :buttercup:  for April!



Eek! I forgot all about it... So let's wait for *beauxgoris* to declare a STOP and I shall do the score tabulation soon!

Cheated with my Chanel
- Canard RGGH Money
- Marine MM
- Pommier MM


----------



## CeeJay

Thanks to my work-related insomnia, I managed to score a gorgeous '07 Tomato GSH PT on the eBay.FR site!!!  WOO-HOO!!  This is actually my 2nd Tomato GSH PT, but I love the color and the leather on the Tomato bags were all TDF .. so, I just HAD to have it!  

Put my little 10-year Anniversary Med-Blue MMF on it, and I'm good to go!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^gorrrrrrgeous *CeeJay*! I love Tomato, this bright red is so pretty and all Tomato bags I have seen have great leather


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## mere girl

truffle RH City
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## capbaggirl

Today I have one of my faves.... *Miss Poupre GSH PT*
with her friends:
Blk MU
Papeete GSH CP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP


----------



## capbaggirl

OMGosh *CeeJay* that is GORGEOUS!!!! ...... I want one too! 



CeeJay said:


> Thanks to my work-related insomnia, I managed to score a gorgeous '07 Tomato GSH PT on the eBay.FR site!!!  WOO-HOO!!  This is actually my 2nd Tomato GSH PT, but I love the color and the leather on the Tomato bags were all TDF .. so, I just HAD to have it!
> 
> Put my little 10-year Anniversary Med-Blue MMF on it, and I'm good to go!!


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks *P&P & Livia*, I am so in love with this bag! 



Livia1 said:


> *capbaggirl*, I love that Cyclade PT. The leather is absoutely delicious and the GSH is perfect.
> 
> 
> I'm carrying my *Black RH City* today
> *Sapphire Money Wallet*
> *Pourpre Pencil*
> *Ruby CP*
> *Cyclade MM CP*





purses & pugs said:


> *capbaggirl*, wow that Cyclade PT is beyond beautiful, the leather is perfect! Gorgeous jewelry too
> 
> *Outremer RH Velo*
> Sang SGH Lady wallet
> Vert Thyme GGH CP
> Tempete mm
> Officier mm
> Black moto jacket
> Black ballerina flats


----------



## litljbird

CeeJay said:


> Thanks to my work-related insomnia, I managed to score a gorgeous '07 Tomato GSH PT on the eBay.FR site!!! WOO-HOO!! This is actually my 2nd Tomato GSH PT, but I love the color and the leather on the Tomato bags were all TDF .. so, I just HAD to have it!
> 
> Put my little 10-year Anniversary Med-Blue MMF on it, and I'm good to go!!


 
OMG, CeeJay, you are so devilishly subtle in your patriotism!  Love it!


----------



## riry

Since we haven't seemed to come to an official end yet for the month, I'll carry my *Black RH City* for a brief outing this evening!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Smart thinking, *riry*. 

I'm still cheating with my Chanel 
- Canard RGGH Money
- Pommier MM 
- Marine MM


----------



## beauxgoris

ieweuyhs said:


> Eek! I forgot all about it... So let's wait for *beauxgoris* to declare a STOP and I shall do the score tabulation soon!
> 
> Cheated with my Chanel
> - Canard RGGH Money
> - Marine MM
> - Pommier MM



Ooop! Sorry I thought my reign was already over! STOP!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Thank you, *beauxgoris*! And thank you, *capbaggirl
*, for being our April judges. 

I'll tally up the scores later tonight so stay tuned for the unveiling of the April 2011 , princess and jester? approximately 12 hours from now!


----------



## riry

Woohoo!! Bring on the chart, *ches*


----------



## LVLux

My Electric Blue gsh- the only Bal bag that i have worn 5 days in a row- just dont want to put it away- love this color!


----------



## AJ1025

09 RH Black Work


----------



## purses & pugs

*Vert Fonce RH City*
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black moto jacket


----------



## miu miu1

Vert D´eau RGGH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Went out for dinner & took my Plomb GSH FC, Papeete GSH CP & Framboise MMCP.


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Who's up for the April 2011 results? Still tabulating Probably another 30 minutes! 

Stay tuned!


----------



## Livia1

Very excited as I played the game almost all of this month ... was a late starter but I could be in the top, yeah


----------



## riry

This is my favorite time of the month...  the chart's a-comin!! 

(I won't be at the top, but I just don't want to be at the very bottom!)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sorry that it took me way longer than I anticipated. But I'm done...

Are you ready, ladies?

Here's the chart! Without any legend, so care to guess who're the April  and princess?


----------



## Livia1

Well, technically I'd think I was "pink" because I only posted my bags in the begining of the month and added accessories around week two or so BUT I doubt I won this month so maybe I'm "purple" or "blue"?
I have no idea who is first and second.
Spill it!

Is mere girl "light olive" i.e. 3rd?


----------



## riry

Is *mere girl* the queen with the hot pink line? have to think about the other lines...
*Livia* might be the dark orange or olive line?
hmmm... and maybe *p&p* is in the top 3, too.

Those are my guesses for queen, princess, and court jester!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Very excited as I played the game almost all of this month ... was a late starter but *I could be in the top*, yeah



Gosh, my dear! Your crystal ball is correct this time! A sign of a good start to the month of May?



Livia1 said:


> Well, technically I'd think I was "pink" because I only posted my bags in the begining of the month and added accessories around week two or so BUT I doubt I won this month so maybe I'm "purple" or "blue"?
> I have no idea who is first and second.
> Spill it!



Ye of little faith! 



For the month of April, we have *Livia1* reigning supreme over us peons with 427 cool points; *purses and pugs * comes in second with 379 cool points and *mere girl* in third with 316 points.

The last "day" of the contest was a point-grabbing spree for all, since it actually spanned a few days that saw *capbaggirl* changing bags 4 times, and *p&p* managed to snag 105 points in that one "day" alone, and *BagsR4Me* scored 102 points, including an impressive 96 points in one shot with her Pourpre GSH PT.

Recap: *capbaggirl* had used her Cyclade GSH PT twice, so that's a 2x2 = x4 multiplier for using GSH PT. She also used her Pourpre GSH PT, so that's a x4 multiplier. So in all, *BagsR4Me* received a whopping x16 (the highest so far) multiplier for her 6 points, amplifying it to 96 points! 

But alas, it was still insufficient to defeat our *Livia1*, a master strategist. She stuck with conservative choices like her trusty Black RH City, sure to win her 2x multipliers at least since our April judge, *beauxgoris*, used Black bags the entire month. 

Add to that, her wise choices to use the same bags as the other April judge, *capbaggirl* &#8211; Rouge Theater City and Anthracite First &#8211; we have our April 

All hail the  *Livia1*, the :buttercup: *purses & pugs* and the :afrocool:, *mere girl*!


----------



## ieweuyhs

So for the month of May, we have *Livia1* and *p&p* stepping up to be co-judges.

This shall prove to be a tough month since both judges reside in Europe!  Time to set those alarm clocks, people!

The game so far...

Day 1: *p&p* #2748 - *Livia1* #2751
Day 2: waiting for the start by either judge

A review of the rules, in case you've forgotten:


> RULES:
> Scoring For May's Game
> For all who posts between our new judges, *Livia1* and *purses & pugs*, the April Queen and Princess, they shall be awarded cool points based on the following scheme:
> 
> 1. One point for every legit post within a day (posts shall be at least 12 hours apart; and said item MUST leave the house for at least ten minutes).
> 
> 2. Two points for every Balenciaga bag; one point for every Bal small leather goods, shoes, jacket, sunglasses etc.
> 
> Note: Bag refers to any bag bigger than a Club, and has handles or a strap (Hip/ Ticket are also considered bags). Envelope Clutches and Flat Clutches are also considered bags.
> 
> 3. If your Bal bag is of the exact same colour (identical year and season, except for Black and Anthra where the year doesn't matter) as either of the judges, your score for the day shall be doubled; if your bag is of the exact same colour as both judges, your score for the day shall be quadrupled.
> 
> 4. If your Bal bag is of the exact same style (identical style and hardware) as either of the judges, your score for the day shall be doubled; if your bag is of the exact same style as both judges, your score for the day shall be quadrupled.
> 
> Example: *Livia1* carries her Black RH City, and *purses & pugs* is carrying her Sapphire RH City.
> 
> Person A is carrying her Sapphire RH City and shall earn 1 point for posting, 2 points for a Bal bag, total of 3 points. Because she's carrying the same style as both judges, her score is quadrupled to 3 x 4 = 12 points. And because the colour is identical to one of the judges, her score is further doubled - 12 x 2 = 24 points!
> 
> Note: Either judge could start/stop the game, but the same judge cannot start and stop for the same day. Am I making sense?


----------



## Livia1

I won 
It must be thanks to my trusty black RH City and Beaux's love of her's.
And yes, on more than one occation was I inspired by the judges in my choice of bag ... which is a good thing because it's been a while since I took my RT out (with the ice-winter and all).

And I get to be a judge ... woot-woot! (I didn't the last time I won )
Anyway, there's just one thing ... I'll be leaving for Paris on Sunday so I might not be the best judge. It's up to you guys?


Oh and one last thing ... Ches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are the true  of this game.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Doesn't it feel good to be , your Majesty? Or would you prefer to be a HRH?

It's alright even if you go to Paris. We'll just have a point-grabbing spree again, where I'm sure *p&p* will keep us entertained with her choice of bags! I have to try harder this month! :boxing: Realised I cheated so often on my Bals last month! :shame:

You're too sweet. I have fun tabulating the scores, because usually I post on that tiny screen of my Blackberry and don't read all the posts. But as I tally up the scores and read through the posts, they're truly hilarious! 

And I have to say, *riry's* certainly getting into the spirit of things, making a conscious effort to use her Bals even when she used her PS1 earlier in the day!  

And I finally saw pics of *maxxout's* Seafoam Purse.  Gorgeous Purse, squashie!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Congrats, *Livia*!!  A bow to the 

Also, congrats to *P&P* and *mere girl*!!

OMG!! I'm so proud of myself. I've never received that many points before... Ever! Yay! That's really exciting. I'm going to have to step up my game to see if I can take one of the top spots for this month..

Oh it's *ON*, ladies!!! :boxing:


----------



## mere girl

yay!!!!! congrats *Livia* - you deserve to win!!!!
and to *P&P* - congratulations!!
and to myself!!! 
thanks *ieweuyhs* for being the most fantastic judge - you're a star!


----------



## Livia1

^^ Haha, BagsR4Me, that's the spirit 

Ches, it's good to be queen  Even more so because I get to be a judge (I wouldn't stand a chance at winning this month with my trip coming up). And yeah, this thread is quite entertaining but it's still a lot of work with all those points.
So do we have to wait to start since we both posted less than 12 hours ago? I am actually going out for dinner tonight and plan to carry a different bag so ...


And of course, congrats to p&p and mere girl! Well played, ladies


----------



## riry

*ches*- another exciting chart and colorful commentary... big hug and thank you for making this thread the most happenin' place on tpf! 

Many congrats to our dear *Queen Livia* , *Princess P&P*, and *Court Jester Mere Girl*!!

(note to self- _must get accessories, must get accessories_...)


----------



## mere girl

riry said:


> *ches*- another exciting chart and colorful commentary... big hug and thank you for making this thread the most happenin' place on tpf!
> 
> Many congrats to our dear *Queen Livia* , *Princess P&P*, and *Court Jester Mere Girl*!!
> 
> (note to self- _must get accessories, must get accessories_...)


* court jester ??!!!* right *riry*......  looks like the gloves are off!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Yeah, I have to be focused. Gotta get myself pumped up... 

*Ches*--Fantastic job with the chart and commentary. Really fun. Thanks!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> * court jester ??!!!* right *riry*......  looks like the gloves are off!


----------



## BagsR4Me

mere girl said:


> * court jester ??!!!* right *riry*...... looks like the gloves are off!


 

Uh, oh! *riry*, don't want to be you right now...


----------



## Livia1

*mere girl*, just saw your new avatar. You're hilarious!


----------



## mere girl

right come on let's start ......let's get this fight..oh sorry.. show on the road!

edit - that's obviously not a proper start as I'm only the flipping court jester!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Woohoo, congrats *Livia* for being the April Queen Well done, you deserve it!
And I love being the princess since I get to be the co-judge! Oh...but I'm going to Paris the day *Livia* arrives back home so there might be a little challenge there though??!

And court jester *mere* you're just killing me

*Ches*: as always, you are the master of this game!!! Well done, you make it so exciting, love those charts!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Woohoo, congrats *Livia *for being the April Queen Well done, you deserve it!
> And I love being the princess since I get to be the co-judge! *Oh...but I'm going to Paris the day Livia arrives back home so there might be a little challenge there though??!
> *
> And court jester mere you're just killing me
> 
> Ches: as always, you are the master of this game!!! Well done, you make it so exciting, love those charts!



I thought about that but maybe it will just add to the fun since then our posts won't be too predictable.
They'll have to be on their toes


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> I thought about that but maybe it will just add to the fun since then our posts won't be too predictable.
> They'll have to be on their toes



Very true, it may spice things up


----------



## riry

mere girl said:


> * court jester ??!!!* right *riry*......  looks like the gloves are off!





mere girl said:


> right come on let's start ......let's get this fight..oh sorry.. show on the road!
> 
> edit - that's obviously not a proper start as I'm only the flipping court jester!!



ahahahaha!!:lolots:

I'm going to find a real jester hat and ship it to you, *mere girl*!!!


----------



## mere girl

riry said:


> ahahahaha!!:lolots:
> 
> I'm going to find a real jester hat and ship it to you, *mere girl*!!!


please don't - UK customs fees are a nightmare!!
Good luck this month!


----------



## chemosphere

riry said:


> *ches*- another exciting chart and colorful commentary... big hug and thank you for making this thread the most happenin' place on tpf!
> 
> Many congrats to our dear *Queen Livia* , *Princess P&P*, and *Court Jester Mere Girl*!!
> 
> (note to self- _must get accessories, must get accessories_...)



I'll second *riry's* shout out to *P&P, mere, and our new queen Livia*!!!  And more thanks to *Ches* again, from me too!

I'm last but still excited that I managed to stay on the graph at least 

here is my "wearing today" (hope we are still Rollin):

Black gsh work
Bl ph MU
Silver cp
White cp


----------



## ieweuyhs

Thank you all for your sweet comments and this game would not have been possible without your enthusiastic support!

*BagsR4Me*, yes! You did well despite less than 10 posts, and made it into the top 10. But as my chart only had 6 different colours, I decided to only post the top 6 scorers. 

*riry*, yes, you need more accessories. Just look at :afrocool:, *mere girl*, who catapulted herself into third with her accessories. She started playing this game with none!

*mere girl*, loving your new avatar! And I'm guessing with the  and :buttercup: out of the way, you're set for taking the crown perhaps? But there's *beauxgoris* and *capbaggirl* to contend with too. 

*p&p*, no worries about your trip to Paris either. We'll probably have a very long point-grabbing spree and end up with more than x16 multipliers! Who knows, scores could exceed 1000!


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks *Ches* for doing all the hard work again...... you make it so much fun!

Oh hail  *Livia*  & :buttercup: *P&P* our Scandinavian beauties!

Congratulations everyone, another high scoring month.  especially our "Lady in Waiting"  *mere girl* !


----------



## riry

Ok, down to business!

Since I'm officially in PS1-land now (just received my second one in Smoke), I'll have to think of ways to use my Bbags in an extraneous manner. hmmm... 

This competition is much too exciting to give up!


----------



## capbaggirl

* Livia*, I am pretty sure the 12hr rule only applies to us mere competitors..... the Queen & Princess can start & stop whenever they want...... as it should be :giggles:
Congrats again, you & *P&P* have the most beautiful coloured accessories!




Livia1 said:


> ^^ Haha, BagsR4Me, that's the spirit
> 
> Ches, it's good to be queen  Even more so because I get to be a judge (I wouldn't stand a chance at winning this month with my trip coming up). And yeah, this thread is quite entertaining but it's still a lot of work with all those points.
> So do we have to wait to start since we both posted less than 12 hours ago? I am actually going out for dinner tonight and plan to carry a different bag so ...
> 
> 
> And of course, congrats to p&p and mere girl! Well played, ladies


----------



## LVLux

riry said:


> Ok, down to business!
> 
> Since I'm officially in PS1-land now (just received my second one in Smoke), I'll have to think of ways to use my Bbags in an extraneous manner. hmmm...
> 
> This competition is much too exciting to give up!



Riry you went over the the ps1 side? Should i join you-med or large?


----------



## riry

LVLux said:


> Riry you went over the the ps1 side? Should i join you-med or large?



yes, yes, a thousand times yes! (to be worn in combination with Bbags, of course)


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux said:


> Riry you went over the the ps1 side? Should i join you-med or large?


 
K - You are a lover of the weekender, so for you my dear I would suggest an extra large!


----------



## LVLux

Bagladee said:


> K - You are a lover of the weekender, so for you my dear I would suggest an extra large!



Well the classic we is so lightweight normally love a bag no bigger than the bal wk and like the city too - but honestly i am just not up to another bag obsession-it is so time consuming to chase the bags that i  may just have to over yours


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks a lot for your sweet words ladies:buttercup: 
So, shall the princess start today perhaps? I can't seem to find a *START* from our queen so I might as well do it:

Cheating with my Celine tricolor Mini Luggage today (*Ches *& *riry*, you are not the only cheaters!!)
With:
Canard moto jacket
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux said:


> Well the classic we is so lightweight normally love a bag no bigger than the bal wk and like the city too - but honestly i am just not up to another bag obsession-it is so time consuming to chase the bags that i may just have to over yours


 
I have been observing the PS1 since they first came out and really wasn't until the last six months that I knew for sure that I would have one. Then it came down to size - I just couldn't decide between medium and large. Now I do love my new city bbags, but I could never go smaller and in fact my last bbag purchased was a part time. So I decided on the large. Hopefully I will love the bag as I ordered it from their website and they don't accept returns. I don't plan on obsessing over this bag. I am getting a military which I consider a nice neutral in the large and maybe later a tobacco suede. And no drooling on the suede!


----------



## Livia1

capbaggirl said:


> * Livia*, I am pretty sure the 12hr rule only applies to us mere competitors..... the Queen & Princess can start & stop whenever they want...... as it should be :giggles:
> Congrats again, you & *P&P* have the most beautiful coloured accessories!




Thanks so much cap! It's good to know the 12hr rule don't apply to us 

I was going to start but I see p&p beat me to it ... I shall wait a while with the stop then


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Thanks so much cap! It's good to know the 12hr rule don't apply to us
> 
> *I was going to start but I see p&p beat me to it ... I shall wait a while with the stop then *



I think this is a good idea, especially for those poor contestants overseas
One of us can post in the morning and one in the afternoon or evening.


----------



## mere girl

Black RH city....
Sapphire CP
Bouton d'or CP
Black pencil


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Cheating half-way with Gorman's Bordeaux-coloured leather Molly Bag
Making for it with the ever-present Bouton D'or MU inside


----------



## capbaggirl

*Murier RGGH PT *
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket 
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP 
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I think this is a good idea, especially for those poor contestants overseas
> *One of us can post in the morning and one in the afternoon or evening.*



Yup. Can we change that when I go to Paris though? Is that possible ... for me to post stop one afternoon then post start in the morning? I'm not 100% on the rules. Or there just won't be a stop while I'm in Paris, poor ches will have a tough time counting come June


----------



## riry

cheating with Smoke PS1, but will also carry:

*Black RH City* (to carry my water bottle to work)


----------



## mere girl

riry said:


> cheating with Smoke PS1, but will also carry:
> 
> *Black RH City* (to carry my water bottle to work)


  amazing how we are both carrying black RH cities today...would it have anything to do with the fact that Livia1 usually carries this bag???


----------



## riry

mere girl said:


> amazing how we are both carrying black RH cities today...would it have anything to do with the fact that Livia1 usually carries this bag???


----------



## Livia1

^^ sorry to dissapoint you two sneaky ladies but that's not what I'm carrying today :sunnies


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> ^^ sorry to dissapoint you two sneaky ladies but that's not what I'm carrying today :sunnies


----------



## riry

Livia1 said:


> ^^ sorry to dissapoint you two sneaky ladies but that's not what I'm carrying today :sunnies


----------



## ieweuyhs

Dang! I used my RH City today too!

Sang RH City 
Sorbet RH Pencil 
Jaune MU 
Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM 
Marine MM 

BTW, I don't have a problem if there's no STOP while either of you is away. Curious to see how high the total can go, especially with the multipliers! We have a record to break - x16 by *BagsR4Me*. 

Also, I was wondering, if *p&p* and I ended up cheating with our Celines, does it qualify for a x2 multiplier? What do you think?


----------



## Livia1

^ What? You want points for cheating on your Bals 

Regarding posting while on vacation, I will be able to post but probably not regularly but you're right, that might actually add to the fun


----------



## ieweuyhs

But... But... 

*runs crying to co-judge, *p&p** "*Livia1's* scary!"


----------



## Livia1




----------



## ieweuyhs

Mummy, erm, I mean *p&p*, she's doing it again! Make her stop!


----------



## Livia1




----------



## Blo0ondi

[rada brown tote


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> But... But...
> 
> *runs crying to co-judge, *p&p** "*Livia1's* scary!"



*Livia*'s right for scolding you... off to the naughty corner for you! (you can come out after two minutes)


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> Dang! I used my RH City today too!
> 
> Sang RH City
> Sorbet RH Pencil
> Jaune MU
> Canard RGGH Money
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM
> 
> BTW, I don't have a problem if there's no STOP while either of you is away. Curious to see how high the total can go, especially with the multipliers! We have a record to break - x16 by *BagsR4Me*.
> 
> *Also, I was wondering, if p&p and I ended up cheating with our Celines, does it qualify for a x2 multiplier? What do you think?[/*QUOTE]


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Yup. Can we change that when I go to Paris though? Is that possible ... for me to post stop one afternoon then post start in the morning? I'm not 100% on the rules. Or there just won't be a stop while I'm in Paris, poor ches will have a tough time counting come June



Of course we can. Also, I have no idea when of even _if_ I can post while I'm Paris. I'm not sure I have wifi at the hotel room and I don't think I'll be spending at lot of time in the City of Light trying to find a wifi connection!
But it will only make things very unpredictable, right?


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Also, I was wondering, if *p&p* and I ended up cheating with our Celines, does it qualify for a x2 multiplier? What do you think?


 


Livia1 said:


> ^ What? You want points for cheating on your Bals


 


ieweuyhs said:


> But... But...
> 
> *runs crying to co-judge, *p&p** "*Livia1's* scary!"





Livia1 said:


>





ieweuyhs said:


> Mummy, erm, I mean *p&p*, she's doing it again! Make her stop!



^^^^


well to answer your question Ches, I once recall you saying that since it was YOU who made up this game (and we all know that you are the mastermind behind all this) that you also got the advantage to make the rules. Just sayin'


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> *Livia*'s right for scolding you... off to the naughty corner for you! (you can come out after two minutes)














mere girl said:


>


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> well to answer your question Ches, I once recall you saying that since it was YOU who made up this game (and we all know that you are the mastermind behind all this) that you also got the advantage to make the rules. Just sayin'



I think I better not, judging from the VIOLENT reactions I'm getting

This is me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the rest of them: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







So let's just pretend we never mentioned it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll just sneakily double my points when I'm tallying up the score.


----------



## Livia1

Alright, this one almost made me feel sorry for you ...



ieweuyhs said:


> I'll just sneakily double my points when I'm tallying up the score.




But then I read THIS ... that's right, in red this time 
(of course we probably wouldn't realise it if you did)


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> I think I better not, judging from the VIOLENT reactions I'm getting&#8230;
> 
> This is me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the rest of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's just pretend we never mentioned it&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just sneakily double my points when I'm tallying up the score.




Yeah, even momma p&p can't prevent them from going crazy like this if you do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And you ending up like this (or worse) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and I won't tell anyone if you do)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Alright, this one almost made me feel sorry for you
> 
> But then I read THIS ... that's right, in red this time
> (of course we probably wouldn't realise it if you did)








How about this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






purses & pugs said:


> Yeah, even momma p&p can't prevent them from going crazy like this if you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you ending up like this (or worse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and I won't tell anyone if you do)



Thank you, momma *p&p*! You're the best!


----------



## Livia1

Alright, it's fine with me since you did both cheated.
(sorry riry and mere but those eyes ... what can you do?)


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ches*, maybe this could help them soften up?








edit: just saw you've soften up *Livia *already ()


----------



## ieweuyhs

THANK YOU, *Livia1*! *p&p* and you are the BEST! 








Oh, *p&p*, that's my most favourite pic! Loved Shrek!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> *Ches*, maybe this could help them soften up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: just saw you've soften up *Livia *already ()



Yeah but this would have gotten me too. Such a softie.



ieweuyhs said:


> THANK YOU, *Livia1*! *p&p* and you are the BEST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, *p&p*, that's my most favourite pic! Loved Shrek!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Yeah but this would have gotten me too. Such a softie.


Haha I know, who can resist Puss in boots??



ieweuyhs said:


> THANK YOU, *Livia1*! *p&p* and you are the BEST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, *p&p*, that's my most favourite pic! Loved Shrek!



You're a sweetheart *Ches*! Love Sherek too.
Lol, this thread get so hilarious sometimes


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Well, as *riry* puts it, 



riry said:


> *ches*- another exciting chart and colorful commentary... big hug and thank you for *making this thread the most happenin' place on tpf*!



We've got to spice things up!


----------



## riry

Yes, and let's put *ches* back in the naughty corner- just because it was so much fun the first time around!! :lolots:

Naughty, naughty *ches*!


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Well, as *riry* puts it,
> 
> We've got to spice things up!




She is spot on!



riry said:


> Yes, and let's put *ches* back in the naughty corner- just because it was so much fun the first time around!! :lolots:
> 
> Naughty, naughty *ches*!



Don't you think poor Ches has been through enough today?! Watch out now riry dear or else momma p&p will come to little Ches recue


----------



## riry

Oh dear... must run from momma *p&p* :doggie:

This has been the best morning... I had to wake up extra early for work, and I haven't stopped laughing since I woke up!


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> Yes, and let's put *ches* back in the naughty corner- just because it was so much fun the first time around!! :lolots:
> 
> Naughty, naughty *ches*!
















purses & pugs said:


> She is spot on!Don't you think poor Ches has been through enough today?! Watch out now riry dear or else momma p&p will come to little Ches recue



Momma's the best!


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> Oh dear... must run from momma *p&p* :doggie:
> 
> This has been the best morning... I had to wake up extra early for work, and I haven't stopped laughing since I woke up!



Glad I made your day! It's 10:23 pm. End of my day!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Hi Everyone. This thread is really cracking me up. You girls are too funny. Loving it.

I'm sad that I won't get any points today because I'm not using any of my Bbags... It's pouring here so I didn't want to take any of my babies out. 

But I will be back tomorrow!!! :devil:




ieweuyhs said:


> Dang! I used my RH City today too!
> 
> Sang RH City
> Sorbet RH Pencil
> Jaune MU
> Canard RGGH Money
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM
> 
> BTW, I don't have a problem if there's no STOP while either of you is away. Curious to see how high the total can go, especially with the multipliers! We have a record to break - x16 by *BagsR4Me*.
> 
> Also, I was wondering, if *p&p* and I ended up cheating with our Celines, does it qualify for a x2 multiplier? What do you think?


 

*Ches*--There's no way I'm going to let anyone beat my record!!  I'm on a mission this month for sure!


----------



## Livia1

Only went out to go to the hairdresser's today and carried my *Black GGH Flat Clutch*.

*STOP!*


----------



## capbaggirl

Oh man I wish I stayed up later..... this was all happening near & past mid night in my neck of the woods &....well......I REALLY REALLY need my beauty sleep! 

This thread is so much fun, today's reading as made my day! Thanks guys 



riry said:


> Oh dear... must run from momma *p&p* :doggie:
> 
> This has been the best morning... I had to wake up extra early for work, and I haven't stopped laughing since I woke up!





ieweuyhs said:


> I think I better not, judging from the VIOLENT reactions I'm getting
> 
> This is me:
> 
> This is the rest of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's just pretend we never mentioned it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just sneakily double my points when I'm tallying up the score.





Livia1 said:


> Alright, this one almost made me feel sorry for you ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I read THIS ... that's right, in red this time
> (of course we probably wouldn't realise it if you did)





purses & pugs said:


> *Ches*, maybe this could help them soften up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: just saw you've soften up *Livia *already ()


----------



## pbdb

start ??
*Sang* RGGH city
Black GSH Money Wallet


----------



## maxxout

Geeze guys...so much is going on in this thread.......I don't have time to catch up on all of it but am cracking up over the 10 pages after my last post.

Congrats to our new queen ....Queen Livia..........sounds so natural.......she is queenly after all.  


So even though it is at "stop", I will post so this will look like the "Which bag are you wearing today" thread we fondly remember from way back when.

2005 ROGUE THEATER Work  (wish they had a better dark red in our color box)



Going to LA so probably won't post for several days,
BUT will be carrying my 2004 SEAFOAM Purse.  Kind of an LA color don't you think?


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sang SGH Town* for me today. 

*START*

Oh and *capbaggirl *and *maxxout* (oh yeah, Seafoam Purse is definitely very LA-ish) - we certainly went a little wild here yesterday But now it's back to business and the game is ON!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Dang... There goes my 2x multiplier... Still has hopes with *Livia1 *... *fingers crossed* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anthra GSH Work
Sorbet RH Pencil
Jaune MU
Canard RGGH Money
Marine MM
Pommier MM
Red Ballerina Charm


----------



## capbaggirl

*Sang RGGH City*  -nearly took my RT but changed my mind last min   .... O Oh what if Livia used her RT today  ....Oh man the pressure  
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## mere girl

truffle RH City
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil......off to buy more accessories!


----------



## French75

2004 Marron city
2004 Rose CP
2008 Marine GSH CP


----------



## chemosphere

YES.... Seafoam IS a very LA color, for sure!  Maybe that is one of the reasons I love it so.... reminds me of my hometown (sniffles).  Can't wait to get my own bit of seafoam this Sunday!  Have a great time in LA, *Maxx*!

Today I'm going to use:

07 ivory gsh city
04 bl ph MU
Silver cp
White cp



maxxout said:


> Geeze guys...so much is going on in this thread.......I don't have time to catch up on all of it but am cracking up over the 10 pages after my last post.
> 
> Congrats to our new queen ....Queen Livia..........sounds so natural.......she is queenly after all.
> 
> 
> So even though it is at "stop", I will post so this will look like the "Which bag are you wearing today" thread we fondly remember from way back when.
> 
> 2005 ROGUE THEATER Work  (wish they had a better dark red in our color box)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to LA so probably won't post for several days,
> BUT will be carrying my 2004 SEAFOAM Purse.  Kind of an LA color don't you think?


----------



## maxxout

^^^
yes I'm off in a few minutes..........very excited for you to get that SEAFOAM on sunday


----------



## maxxout

ieweuyhs said:


> Dang... There goes my 2x multiplier... Still has hopes with *Livia1 *... *fingers crossed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthra GSH Work
> Sorbet RH Pencil
> Jaune MU
> Canard RGGH Money
> Marine MM
> Pommier MM
> Red Ballerina Charm




looks like someone's out to dethrone someone


----------



## BagsR4Me

*07 Cafe GGH Day*
Black RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Anthra First* today.


----------



## Livia1

Livia1 said:


> Carried my *Anthra First* today.




Forgot to say *STOP!*


----------



## purses & pugs

^lol, you need to adjust to being a judge now,  Livia!


----------



## Livia1

^ Yup, that's just it


----------



## capbaggirl

Was that a start??? 



purses & pugs said:


> ^lol, you need to adjust to being a judge now,  Livia!


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> looks like someone's out to dethrone someone



YES! 



Livia1 said:


> Carried my *Anthra First* today.



Woo hoo! 2x multiplier! 




capbaggirl said:


> Was that a start???



Nope... A START must be accompanied by a bag post, so that doesn't count...


----------



## BagsR4Me

This evening carried my *07 Anthra First*.


----------



## purses & pugs

Here's today *START*

*Light Olive RH City* (I'm not posting any accessories because that is no point, right?)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Still using my Anthra GSH Work
Sorbet RH Pencil
Jaune MU
Canard RGGH Money
Marine MM
Pommier MM
Red Ballerina Charm


----------



## mere girl

black RH City?

sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## capbaggirl

*Outremer GSH PT *
Papeete GSH CP 
Framboise MMCP 
Blk RGGH Mini Mini Pocket 
Blk MU


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> Still using my Anthra GSH Work
> Sorbet RH Pencil
> Jaune MU
> Canard RGGH Money
> Marine MM
> Pommier MM
> Red Ballerina Charm


 
what a gorgeous colourful interior to your bag!!!  I love my bouton d'or CP - I can always find it! 
competition is pretty fierce this month.....I think I'll be demoted from Court Jester! :cry:  off again to search for those accessories!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I think competition fever is rampaging in all of us, especially when there'll be a long "point grabbing spree" when the judges go off to Paris. 

Shall take a pic later for you!


----------



## mere girl

^^ ooh yes please!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Here you go, sweetie

All tucked up, safe and sound inside my Work






Wait Wait I see something





Something's still missing There they are...





Altogether now


----------



## mere girl

Oh I love that ballerina charm - so so sweet! I need a red something..and a green....and a pink!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yes, you do! 

These make up my golden combination! They're the most photogenic...

See my other pics here...


----------



## SkyBlueDay

My new (purchased today) 2011 Black Maxi Twiggy. I've lightly sand-papered the studs back, and I nearly died - they are not GOLD as the ones on my 2010 RH Black Town are (yes, I sand-papered the studs back on my 2010 RH Town because I don't like plain black bags, but neither do I like the weight of the more fancy Giant Hardware). The studs under the black stuff on my 2011 RH Black Maxi Twiggy are pewter coloured.... so my *Maxi Twiggy* looks as if it has *oxidised pewter hardware* - yayyyy!!!! (Sorry, not able to successfully post any pictures).

Bouton D'or MU (it's the only MU I have. I'll get another one only when this one falls apart, which I imagine will take about ten years, since it is always inside my bag).


----------



## mere girl

SkyBlueDay said:


> My new (purchased today) 2011 Black Maxi Twiggy. I've lightly sand-papered the studs back, and I nearly died - they are not GOLD as the ones on my 2010 RH Black Town are (yes, I sand-papered the studs back on my 2010 RH Town because I don't like plain black bags, but neither do I like the weight of the more fancy Giant Hardware). The studs under the black stuff on my 2011 RH Black Maxi Twiggy are pewter coloured.... so my *Maxi Twiggy* looks as if it has *oxidised pewter hardware* - yayyyy!!!! (Sorry, not able to successfully post any pictures).
> 
> Bouton D'or MU (it's the only MU I have. I'll get another one only when this one falls apart, which I imagine will take about ten years, since it is always inside my bag).


 oh we need pics of these studs  - they sound amazing!!!!!


----------



## chemosphere

04 white ph first
04 bl ph MU
Silver cp
White cp


----------



## lvdreamer

06 Grenat Twiggy


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Here you go, sweetie
> 
> All tucked up, safe and sound inside my Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Wait I see something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something's still missing There they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altogether now



What a wonderful rainbow you got inside your beautiful Work Lovely pics!! 

(if posting pics would be rewarded with more points this thread would be an explosion of colors!)


----------



## saira1214

mere girl said:


> oh we need pics of these studs - they sound amazing!!!!!


 
I agree!!


----------



## saira1214

I'm wearing my Canard City Perf! Love her!!


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Rouge Theatre City* today 


*STOP!*


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> What a wonderful rainbow you got inside your beautiful Work Lovely pics!!
> 
> (if posting pics would be rewarded with more points this thread would be an explosion of colors!)



Thank you, momma!

You know what? That's a great idea! Let's have an extra rule!

*NEW RULE!*

If you post a pic of the bag you're wearing that day - either a mod pic or a bag pic, you'll be awarded a x2 multiplier.

Do note that no recycled old pics are allowed, and the pics should be taken on the day you used your bag, and posted within 2 days. I trust in your integrity!

Alternatively, you may post links to the respective posts in  http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/photos-wearing-your-bbags-pictures-only-37346.html or http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/whats-in-your-bbag-21923.html.


----------



## MAGJES

Tomato Work (and wallet)


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> Thank you, momma!
> 
> You know what? That's a great idea! Let's have an extra rule!
> 
> *NEW RULE!*
> 
> If you post a pic of the bag you're wearing that day - either a mod pic or a bag pic, you'll be awarded a x2 multiplier.
> 
> Do note that no recycled old pics are allowed, and the pics should be taken on the day you used your bag, and posted within 2 days. I trust in your integrity!
> 
> Alternatively, you may post links to the respective posts in http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/photos-wearing-your-bbags-pictures-only-37346.html or http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/whats-in-your-bbag-21923.html.http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/whats-in-your-bbag-21923.html.http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/whats-in-your-bbag-21923.html.


 
LOVE this new rule! Let me get the math straight. Right now, if one were to wear the same color and style as one of the judges, that would be x4 for the score, right?

So, if that contestant were to also post of pic of said bag, it would be the x4 score, x2?

Ex: Judge Livia wears a Black RH City.
Riry also wears a Black RH City. 
A Bbag gets 3 points right from the start. x4 for matching Judge Livia= 12 points.

With Riry's pic of said black city, her score would be 12 x2= 24 points???

Or, to add in some hypothetical accessories:

with Black City plus about three different accessories. 3+1+1+1=5.
5x4 (for matching same color/style as judge)=20
20x2 (for including modeling pic)=40????


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^BINGO! You're getting good! Care to be my co-calculator?


----------



## riry

OHHHH!!!! I'm so excited I'm shaking... (I love a good competition). I was going to sit out this month and just stick with PS1s, but... I can't walk away now.

Must. Compete. Again. :boxing:

And yes, I would love to be the co-calculator. I live for this kind of stuff. First, let me take one of my Bbags out for a quick walk outside. Will be back in a sec with a pic!


----------



## ieweuyhs

More reasons to get the hypothetical accessories too! 

No START yet today, so hold your horses....


----------



## riry

ok... phew. Having a hard time explaining this one to DD.

DD: "Why are we going outside?"

Me: "Mommy's in a contest! We have to go somewhere for 10 minutes and take a pic of Mommy's bag."


----------



## ieweuyhs

DD: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





riry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ches:


----------



## riry

^^ haha! Good thing I checked here before walking out the door. 

Me: "Well... why don't we get ice cream at the store?"

DD: "You said ice cream is bad at bedtime."


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Awwww... She's so obedient! 

Well, I think you can safely go to bed, and when you wake up, one of the judges would have started the game, so you can post your bag first to secure the points. Then bring DD for a walk or grab some breakfast before taking pics and posting them to secure the x2 multiplier! 

Good night, *riry*!


----------



## riry

So much excitement on a Friday night for this ol' mama... 

Gonna get some beauty rest and be ready for fierce competition tomorrow... g'night, *ches*!


----------



## capbaggirl

Well ladies I'm nearly finished wk for the day ( Sat finish at 4pm) & I've already taken a pic of my bag at wk ... but its a crappy ph pic. I might start taking pics before I leave home each morning to get prettier photos. :giggles:
Being more of a GH girl I need any advantage I can get .....:boxing::boxing:
Back soon!


----------



## mere girl

^^ I wake up on what I think is a perfctly normal Saturday morning to find the whole world has gone mad!! I might go back to bad...too much information before my morning coffee!! ..._and I'd better go charge the camera batteries! _


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Thank you, momma!
> 
> You know what? That's a great idea! Let's have an extra rule!
> 
> *NEW RULE!*
> 
> If you post a pic of the bag you're wearing that day - either a mod pic or a bag pic, you'll be awarded a x2 multiplier.
> 
> Do note that no recycled old pics are allowed, and the pics should be taken on the day you used your bag, and posted within 2 days. I trust in your integrity!
> 
> Alternatively, you may post links to the respective posts in  http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/photos-wearing-your-bbags-pictures-only-37346.html or http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/whats-in-your-bbag-21923.html.



Yay, now this thread will be even better!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Gonna wear a bag that I haven't been carrying for ages, prob because it's a summer color.

*07 Ivory SGH Flat Cluch* (so perhaps bring those FCs out today ladies and post a pic)

*START*


----------



## mere girl

^ now I need a FC!!

truffle RH City
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil

both pics taken this morning...rubbish mod pic + bag on its own (as she's so  lovely!)


----------



## capbaggirl

Today used my *Nuage RGGH City*
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP







I am taking *P&P's *advise, am just about to leave to out for dinner & swapped to my *Plomb GSH FC* with her little friends:
Papeete GSH CP & Framboise MMCP.


----------



## purses & pugs

Ahhh, the new rule is kicking in big time, gorgeous pics ladies!
*mere*, you look great with the yummy Truffle City
*capbag*, love your bags and accessories, and taking your GSH FC out is a wise thing to do


----------



## Livia1

Well, I'll be honest and say that this might be the end of the game for me (as of next month when I'm no longer a judge) as I doubt I'll post pics BUT I am going to love seeing all of your pics


----------



## SkyBlueDay

I was out of the running months ago, bit more so now with my inability to post pics 

Look forward to seeing everyone else's pics!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Loving those pics, *mere girl* and *capbaggirl*! Looks like the new rule was a big hit!

I'll post first&#8230; Pictures later...

Officier GSH Pom Pon
Canard RGGH Money
Marine MM
Pommier MM
Bal sunnies

Sadly today's pic will be a tad monotonous&#8230;


----------



## ieweuyhs

Here're the pics:

My beloved Officier GSH Pom Pon










Apologies for the rather monotonous palette. Shall try harder tomorrow!


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Anthra RGGH City* today.

*STOP!*


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm going out again and will be taking my *2010 Sahara SGH City*. 

*START*


----------



## AJ1025

Tomato RH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Blue Roi RH City


----------



## pbdb

Vert Menthe RGGH City (yesterday Asian time) and will continue today since it's my Mother's day bag......

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL tPF MUMS!!!!!!*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Evergreen GSH Day
Jaune MU
Canard RGGH Money
Sorbet RH Pencil
Marine MM
Pommier MM
Bal sunnies


----------



## capbaggirl

Pretty Miss* BDR GSH City*
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU
Blk Mini Pocket

Hey *Ches* - your Evergreen GSH Day is gorgeous! Perfect style to hold all your Bal candy.
I love seeing pics of everyone's bags!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you! You have an Evergreen GSH too right, but it's a City&#8230; Isn't the colour gorgeous?


----------



## capbaggirl

Wow *Ches* good memory , yes its such a beautiful green.  I just wish I had an Officier, your Pom Pon is stunning!


----------



## Livia1

I'm all packed and ready to leave for Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will be taking my ... dun - dun - dun ... *Black RH City*

Have fun playing the game and collecting some cool points but don't get too comfortable, I may pop in and do a "stop" anytime :ninja:


*STOP!*


----------



## capbaggirl

Have a fun but safe trip *Livia* & yes please pop in when you can ...... ahhhh news from Paris ...... even if its a *stop * ......... ah Paris in springtime ........ :greengrin:


----------



## Livia1

^ Thanks *cap *
I'll be off now in fact.
And yes, Paris in the springtime isn't bad


----------



## pbdb

...changed into my BDR RGGH Envelope Clutch for lunch with kids and DH....


----------



## mere girl

doh - missed it - I have a terrible hangover!!! 
 oh well....went out last night to a ball with my raisin GSH Clutch.

Made me realise as I was deciding what to wear that I really_ do _still need a black RH envelope clutch.....so my ciel Clutch has been sold this morning to make way for a black one!!


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> ^ Thanks *cap *
> I'll be off now in fact.
> And yes, Paris in the springtime isn't bad


 have a wonderful trip!!  don't buy too much!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Livia*, have a great trip! I know you'll have the best time

*pbdb*, you look so pretty with your BDR EC and your kids are adorable! 

*mere*, well, well, well, so our court jester is hung over today But I'll bet you had lots of fun with your lovely Raisin EC!!


I didn't bother to change bags today so I'm still using my *2010 Sahara SGH City*. 

*START*


----------



## mere girl

I'm wearing my bleu roi RH City to take my boys to my mums...then I'm going back to bed for a while!!
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
bleu layette MU
black pencil

don't think I'm up to pics today!


----------



## pbdb

purses & pugs said:


> *Livia*, have a great trip! I know you'll have the best time
> 
> *pbdb*, you look so pretty with your BDR EC and your kids are adorable!
> 
> *mere*, well, well, well, so our court jester is hung over today But I'll bet you had lots of fun with your lovely Raisin EC!!
> 
> 
> I didn't bother to change bags today so I'm still using my *2010 Sahara SGH City*.
> 
> *START*



appreciate your sweet comments *P&P*!!!! thanks!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

mere girl said:


> I'm wearing my bleu roi RH City to take my boys to my mums...then I'm going back to bed for a while!!
> sapphire CP
> bouton d'or CP
> bleu layette MU
> black pencil
> 
> don't think I'm up to pics today!



Hahah, I love that you're going to get more shut eye after dropping little people off at your mum's!

Going to bed shortly as well, but carried Black RH Maxi Twiggy and Bouton D'or MU today.

mere girl, thank you so much for posting pics for me, I really appreciate it.


----------



## lovebags72

my East West Bayswater


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> I'm wearing my bleu roi RH City to take my boys to my mums...then I'm going back to bed for a while!!
> sapphire CP
> bouton d'or CP
> bleu layette MU
> black pencil
> 
> don't think I'm up to pics today!


 here's a pic....I may be feeling a little under the weather but I'm still competitive!


----------



## molee808

Happy Mother's Day everyone!

Going to lunch with my three boys and my HG
2007 Sienna City^^


----------



## chemosphere

Happy Mom's day from me too!

04 seafoam ph city
Praline gsh flat clutch
Silver cp
White cp


----------



## capbaggirl

Hope everyone has/had a great Mother's Day too!
*pbdb - *you look fabulous with your BDR RGGH EC!
*Ches - *I got jealous after seeing your lovely Evergreen GSH Day yesterday so I'm using mine today!

*Evergreen GSH City*
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## pbdb

^^that's very nice of you to say *capbaggirl*, thanks!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Have a good trip, *Livia1*!

HOW'S THE HEAD, *mere girl*? FEELING BETTER? 

*capbaggirl*, isn't Evergreen a beauty?  

Light Olive GSH PT 
Canard RGGH Money 
Marine MM 
Pommier MM 
Jaune MU 

Shall take pics of it later tonight...


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> HOW'S THE HEAD, *mere girl*? FEELING BETTER?


 
I am feeling fine today thanks! 

carrying bleu roi RH City
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil...but maybe not time for pic today.


----------



## mere girl

oh wow - this green_ is_ gorgeous - stunning colour!




capbaggirl said:


> Hope everyone has/had a great Mother's Day too!
> *pbdb - *you look fabulous with your BDR RGGH EC!
> *Ches - *I got jealous after seeing your lovely Evergreen GSH Day yesterday so I'm using mine today!
> 
> *Evergreen GSH City*
> Papeete GSH CP
> Framboise MMCP
> Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
> Blk MU


----------



## capbaggirl

Glad your feeling better *mere *, & thanks for your sweet comments, yeah Evergreen really is a lovely green.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

What happened to mere's head??? I didn't know - thank you doubly for posting shots when your head was not the best, mere xoxoxo


----------



## chemosphere

love the evergreen too, cap+ches!  i'm joining the green Bal party with my....

seafoam ph city 
silver cp
white cp


----------



## mere girl

SkyBlueDay said:


> What happened to mere's head??? I didn't know - thank you doubly for posting shots when your head was not the best, mere xoxoxo


 no problem - you're very welcome! It was a self-inflicted hangover so I don't deserve any sympathy!


----------



## French75

ooooh fabulous !!!!!!!! That color is so perfect with PH !I sold my twiggy to a lovely tpfer in LA by the way  I just read that seafoam make you & Max think of LA lol.. I agree, my bag is there now 




chemosphere said:


> love the evergreen too, cap+ches! i'm joining the green Bal party with my....
> 
> seafoam ph city
> silver cp
> white cp


----------



## French75

I'm coming back from a week end in Saint-Tropez (South France) with my best friend !
with :
*- 04 marron Weekender*
*- 02 FB caramel hobo*


----------



## capbaggirl

Wow!!! *Chem* - Seafoam is gorgeous esp with PH......it does look all summery.
*French* -  so jealous that you can 'just pop over to Saint-Tropez for a short break, hope you had a great time! 

Today I'm all in 'black'.....

*Blk RH City
*Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk Gladiator Wedge Sandals


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tempete RH Work
Canard RGGH Money 
Marine MM 
Pommier MM 
Jaune MU 

Pics to follow tonight - I've been busy...


----------



## purses & pugs

Gorgy pics ladies, love this new rule!
Love *chemosphere's* new Seafoam, indeed very LA-ish 
And *cap*, we are now black gladiator wedges sandal twins and I'm actially wearing them today! (extra points perhaps??)

*2010 black GGH City* for me today

*...CONTINUE...*


----------



## mere girl

truffle RH City
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon RH Day


----------



## ieweuyhs

Here're the pics for my previous posts:



ieweuyhs said:


> Light Olive GSH PT
> Canard RGGH Money
> Marine MM
> Pommier MM
> Jaune MU
> 
> Shall take pics of it later tonight...











ieweuyhs said:


> Tempete RH Work
> Canard RGGH Money
> Marine MM
> Pommier MM
> Jaune MU
> 
> Pics to follow tonight - I've been busy...



My first Bal, so she deserves her own pic!












purses & pugs said:


> *2010 black GGH City* for me today
> 
> *...CONTINUE...*



:boxing: I shall use my GGH City tomorrow for the 2x multiplier! It has been more than 12 hours since my last post, so here it goes:

Charbon GGH City
Canard RGGH Money 
Marine MM 
Pommier MM 
Jaune MU 





In case you haven't noticed, I'm in a rut with the same accessories for the  past three days - shall mix things up a bit this weekend.


----------



## mere girl

:boxing::boxing:
I'm not entirely sure 'tomorrows' bag counts actually  


ieweuyhs said:


> Thank you, momma!
> 
> You know what? That's a great idea! Let's have an extra rule!
> 
> *NEW RULE!*
> 
> If you post a pic of the bag you're wearing that day - either a mod pic or a bag pic, you'll be awarded a x2 multiplier.
> 
> Do note that no recycled old pics are allowed, and the pics should be taken on the day you used your bag, and posted within 2 days. I trust in your integrity!
> 
> Alternatively, you may post links to the respective posts in http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/photos-wearing-your-bbags-pictures-only-37346.html or http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/whats-in-your-bbag-21923.html.


----------



## ieweuyhs

*mere girl* is picking on me! Where's momma *p&p*? 

Well, I can repost again in 2.5 hours when it's officially TOMORROW...


----------



## NYCavalier

Galet SGH City
Nuage SGH Money Wallet


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> *mere girl* is picking on me! Where's momma *p&p*?
> 
> Well, I can repost again in 2.5 hours when it's officially TOMORROW...


 oh ...not the sad face...not the tears....I'm sorry well...seeing as it is you, and you do make the rules, I suppose it's ok..


edit....my youngest son does such a fantastic sad face...gets me every time!


----------



## Denaroo

vert fonce MU, violet CP


----------



## saira1214

Light Olive RH City
Tomate Key chain


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> *mere girl* is picking on me! Where's momma *p&p*?
> 
> Well, I can repost again in 2.5 hours when it's officially TOMORROW...


Momma's here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mere girl said:


> oh ...not the sad face...not the tears....I'm sorry well...seeing as it is you, and you do make the rules, I suppose it's ok..
> 
> 
> edit....my youngest son does such a fantastic sad face...gets me every time!



...but you didn't need me this time *ches*, *mere* obviously melted by your sad face


----------



## Livia1

Ladies, just a quick hello from Paris.
This evening I carried my *Galet GSH Envelope Clutch* when we went out for dinner.


*STOP!*


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> oh ...not the sad face...not the tears....I'm sorry well...seeing as it is you, and you do make the rules, I suppose it's ok..
> 
> edit....my youngest son does such a fantastic sad face...gets me every time!



 Thank you. *muaks* On my phone now so I can't access my monkey emoticons. Shall give you a proper kiss tonight!



purses & pugs said:


> Momma's here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but you didn't need me this time *ches*, *mere* obviously melted by your sad face



Thank you, momma! 



Livia1 said:


> Ladies, just a quick hello from Paris.
> This evening I carried my *Galet GSH Envelope Clutch* when we went out for dinner.
> 
> *STOP!*



Whew, luckily I posted last night and thank you to *mere girl* for allowing it !  your Envelope!


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Blue Roi SGH Day
Anthracite SGH CP


----------



## purses & pugs

*Rouge Theatre City*
*START*

Here she is sitting in my office bookshelf


----------



## mere girl

^^ oh that is one gorgeous Rouge Theatre* p & p*!!

took bleu roi RH City on the school run this morning 
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


taking Raisin GSH EC out for lunch with the girls ...pics may follow later!


----------



## mere girl

^^


----------



## capbaggirl

*Outremer GSH PT*
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Raisin MMCP ....... my cute little new addition.....


----------



## capbaggirl

Posting pics was a fab idea..... ladies I'm loving all the Bal Candy...

*Ches* - your Bals are stunning, your collection must be AMAZING!! The leather on your *Charbon* looks totally yummy!
*P&P* - ahhhh your gorgeous *RT*..... it was seeing your *RT* that really convinced me that I NEEDED my own.... maybe I'll use mine tomorrow 
*mere* - I love love love your *Raisin GSH EC*


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you! Yours ain't shabby either! 

Looks like it'll be a RH City tomorrow, and I shall strive to post after midnight! Perhaps my golden combination with Miss Sang...


----------



## purses & pugs

*mere *, thanks dear, your Raisin GSH EC and accessories are so beautiful & yummy!

*cap*, thank you! Love your Outremer, this is my favorite bright blue!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

ieweuyhs said:


> Thank you. *muaks* On my phone now so I can't access my monkey emoticons. Shall give you a proper kiss tonight!



Just for *mere girl*:


----------



## chemosphere

taking a break from my "new to me" seafoam (thanks *cap, p&p, french* for your comments.... I hope to share some more pics of her soon) to go back to my cheery

04 YELLOW ph city
bl ph MU
white cp
silver cp


----------



## chemosphere

Gorgeous, *cap*!




capbaggirl said:


> *Outremer GSH PT*
> Papeete GSH CP
> Blk MU
> Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
> Framboise MMCP
> Raisin MMCP ....... my cute little new addition.....


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> Just for *mere girl*:


 aawww...thank you! I'm sorry I made you cry :shame:

I'm not competitive but I've just bought a white CP just to keep up in this thread!!


----------



## molee808

*capbaggirl*~ love your City with all the colorful accessories 

*chemosphere*~ gorgeous pop yellow on your leopard 

as for me... still my
07 Sienna City
10 Black Mini Pocket
08 Saddle MM CP


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks *Mo, *I love my new Raisin MMCP......Thank you sooooooo much!



molee808 said:


> *capbaggirl*~ love your City with all the colorful accessories
> 
> *chemosphere*~ gorgeous pop yellow on your leopard
> 
> as for me... still my
> 07 Sienna City
> 10 Black Mini Pocket
> 08 Saddle MM CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> aawww...thank you! I'm sorry I made you cry :shame:
> 
> I'm not competitive but I've just bought a white CP just to keep up in this thread!!



  

Lilac RH City
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Sorbet RH Pencil
Jaune MU


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks *P&P & Chem* - every time I use my Outremer it always puts an extra spring in my step..... its my favourite bright Bal blue too!

*Chem - *I love your Yellow PH ..... it's such a cool retro look with the pewter HW.

Today inspired by momma aka  *P&P* I too am using my RT.... not to mention scoring more points......

*RT RH City
*Blk MU
Blk Mini Pocket
Papeete GSH CP
Raisin MMCP
Blk Gladiator Wedge Sandals


----------



## SkyBlueDay

^^^ Stunning, capbaggirl!!!!!! Stylish way to score away


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^ Thanks *A*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Cap*, love those pics I should take a copy pic sometime with _my _RT and black gladiator sandals!

*Ches*, that Lilac is gorgeous!

Needed a basher Bal today and my *05 Caramel City* kindly offered to do the job.

*...CONTINUE...*


----------



## mere girl

some gorgeous pics! I'm not sure pics are a good thing ...just makes me want more!

truffle RH City
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil



yes!!! I've put a big pic in!! I'm getting good at this!

edit ...maybe it's a bit too big!


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> *Ches*, that Lilac is gorgeous!
> 
> Needed a basher Bal today and my *05 Caramel City* kindly offered to do the job.
> 
> *...CONTINUE...*



Thank you, and yay! One more 2x multiplier!



mere girl said:


> some gorgeous pics! I'm not sure pics are a good thing ...just makes me want more!
> 
> truffle RH City
> sapphire CP
> bouton d'or CP
> blue layette MU
> black pencil
> 
> 
> 
> yes!!! I've put a big pic in!! I'm getting good at this!
> 
> edit ...maybe it's a bit too big!



Looking good! And no pic's ever too big! Post away!


----------



## chemosphere

Thanks again *cap*!  I love your rt and gladiators combo...gorgeous and very !  Glad you liked my leopard and YELLOW mix, yesterday *molee *

It's summer weather here again today

WHITE ph city
bl ph MU
white gsh cp
silver cp


----------



## adri

my brand new City with me today at the office!


----------



## French75

2008 Ruby GSH Flat Clutch !! Just arrived ....


----------



## Livia1

Bon soir, ladies. Or rather bon nuit.
I love all the gorgeous pics, Lilac ... Rouge Theatre ... Truffle ... yum-yum-yum!


I was carrying my *Black RH City* today.


*STOP!*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Maldives GSH City*
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Raisin MMCP
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## Livia1

^ What a pretty pic, *cap*. Very summery


----------



## chemosphere

French75 said:


> 2008 Ruby GSH Flat Clutch !! Just arrived ....



I'm in love!!!! Big congrats, *B*!  Ruby gsh fc is one of my very favorites!  I can't wait to see some of your mod pics with this one!


----------



## capbaggirl

Rats!!!! Just missed it! I was taking too long up-loading pics!!! Oh well I'll try again later.

Hi *Livia*, hope you are having a great holiday in _'gay Paree'_

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments, but the photos of all these gorgeous Bals  are killing me, I have just added a few extra bags to my wish list..... this could get very dangerous! 

*Ches* - I wanted a Lilac City last year & got side tracked, after seeing your stunner.....I want! 

*P&P* - your Camel as a 'basher' bag  ....are you sure??? 
        - I'd love to see a pic of your RT & Gladiator Sandals, maybe we could both wear them on the same day...... think about it..... if I wear it all day on my side of the world & then you wear it on yours.... it's like a 24hr 'Tag Team Bal Combo'..... ???? .....

*mere - *I was thinking the same thing...... these pics are definitely..... your Truffle is gorgeous!!!..... 

*Chem* - you already know how I feel about your White PH City...... 

*French - * congrats your Ruby GSH FC is STUNNING!!!!!!   

*adri - *congrats on your new beautiful City


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Lilac is certainly a stunner. I've lusted after it for the longest time and finally found one at the right price.  It's a nightmare to maintain it though, and shall mark the last of light colours for me. ush: Thankfully I'm more into bold colours than pastels.


----------



## LVLux

Cypres WK gsh,black coin gsh


----------



## purses & pugs

*mere*, fab mod pic!
*chemo*, love that white PH...
*adri*, congrat with your new City.
*French * so you were the one who snatched this beauty, GORGY!!!
*Livia*, glad you hear you are having a great time!
*cap*, yummu yummy Maldives, perfect for summer.
*LVlux*, ooooh nice!



capbaggirl said:


> P&P - your Camel as a 'basher' bag ....are you sure???
> - I'd love to see a pic of your RT & Gladiator Sandals, maybe we could both wear them on the same day...... think about it..... if I wear it all day on my side of the world & then you wear it on yours.... it's like a 24hr 'Tag Team Bal Combo'..... ???? .....



Yup, I'm sure My Caramel is quite preloved so she loves to be a basher!
Oh yes, great idea with the RT & sandals! We must do that but I have to wait until next week becuase I'm going to Paris tomorrow morning (my turn!) and I'll bring the sandals but not the RT... We can be sandal twins while I'm there though


----------



## purses & pugs

*07 Marine GGH Work* is with me today.

*START*


----------



## joope

today.............


----------



## capbaggirl

*P&P *have a great time in Paris. When I wear my sandals this weekend I'll think of you ....... strolling through the Champs Elysees..... shopping at Galeries Lafayette.....and you have your GORGEOUS Marine work.... oh I am so jealous!  Enjoy your trip! 

*LV -* love your Cypress work..... that's a lot of yummy leather!
*
*Re-posting:
*
Maldives GSH City*
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Raisin MMCP
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sang RH City <- because I was lemming for another 2x multiplier but then *Livia1 *stopped the game before I could post...

Canard RGGH Money
Sorbet RH Pencil
Jaune MU
Pommier MM
Marine MM


----------



## mere girl

well..
Miss Raisin Clutch had brought home Miss Ciel Clutch one night....but oh, the *****ing!! .....'I'm prettier than you',   'no..I'm _far_ more beautiful' ...on and on this went all day long!
anyway, Miss Raisin packed her off and came home with another friend - best buddies thankfully! 
wearing 2011 black GSH EC today as we have a Church Service this afternoon as it is an exeat weekend at school.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Exciting !

Shall stay tuned to the next episode of "Fight Clutch" (Fight Club anyone?)!


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> P&P have a great time in Paris.When I wear my sandals this weekend I'll think of you ....... strolling through the Champs Elysees..... shopping at Galeries Lafayette.....and you have your GORGEOUS Marine work.... oh I am so jealous! Enjoy your trip!


Thank you cap I'll think of you too when wandering in the streets of Paris, knowing you are wering them on the other side of the world



mere girl said:


> well..
> Miss Raisin Clutch had brought home Miss Ciel Clutch one night....but oh, the *****ing!! .....'I'm prettier than you',   'no..I'm _far_ more beautiful' ...on and on this went all day long!
> anyway, Miss Raisin packed her off and came home with another friend - best buddies thankfully!
> wearing 2011 black GSH EC today as we have a Church Service this afternoon as it is an exeat weekend at school.



 Oh are you sure they'll stay friends and that this was not just an act so you'll keep them both? 
I'll stay tuned for more Fight Clutch too (good one *Ches*!)


----------



## chemosphere

03 red ph city
04 bl ph MU
white cp
silver cp


----------



## riry

mere girl said:


> well..
> Miss Raisin Clutch had brought home Miss Ciel Clutch one night....but oh, the *****ing!! .....'I'm prettier than you',   'no..I'm _far_ more beautiful' ...on and on this went all day long!
> anyway, Miss Raisin packed her off and came home with another friend - best buddies thankfully!
> wearing 2011 black GSH EC today as we have a Church Service this afternoon as it is an exeat weekend at school.





ieweuyhs said:


> Exciting !
> 
> Shall stay tuned to the next episode of "Fight Clutch" (Fight Club anyone?)!



I've over in PS1-land these days, but had to come back for the dramatic fight! 

Go, Raisin, Go!! Show 'em who's boss.


----------



## mere girl

I'm also taking *black GSH EC *out this evening - 
with
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP 


No fighting so far....clutches are still best buddies!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Anthra First*


----------



## maire

French75 said:


> 2008 Ruby GSH Flat Clutch !! Just arrived ....



Love it, love red with GSH !!


----------



## mayen120

Cross Perforated City


----------



## capbaggirl

*Ardoise RGGH City*
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk Mu
Raisin MMCP
Framboise MMCP


----------



## capbaggirl

*mere - *congrats on your new addition to your Bal family, Blk GSH in a EC is a stunning & timeless combo IMO.
I'm also pleased to hear 'Miss Bossy Boots' Raisin is now happy with her new buddy.  
She is soooooooo pretty that lets face it she can get away with almost anything! :giggles:

*Joope -  *gorgeous red!!! Is that Poupre?

*Chem - *ahhh another stunner from our 'Pewter' , red looks fab with PH I love it!

*mayhen120 - *your Blue Cross Perforated City looks so lovely with the gold hardware.


----------



## Sabinalynn

GGH black city!!


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm off to Paris and carry my *07 Vert Fonce RH City* (and inside it is a mystery bag)

Have a great weekend ladies!

*...CONTINUE...*


----------



## French75

yay !! have a nice trip !!




purses & pugs said:


> I'm off to Paris and carry my *07 Vert Fonce RH City* (and inside it is a mystery bag)
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies!
> 
> *...CONTINUE...*


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> I'm off to Paris and carry my *07 Vert Fonce RH City* (and inside it is a mystery bag)
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies!
> 
> *...CONTINUE...*


 ooh...so envious - have a lovely time!

black RH City today
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Have fun, *p&p*!

Cheating today with my Comme des Garcons pouch as I'm just dropping by the supermarket to get some stuff... It's times like these that I wish I have a FC! If only Bal didn't discontinue them! 

Oh, and pics for yesterday will be up later tonight when I get home.


----------



## French75

2003 Blue Jean city


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> ooh...so envious - have a lovely time!
> 
> black RH City today
> sapphire CP
> bouton d'or CP
> blue layette MU
> black pencil


 

plus....gorgeous brand new white CP!


----------



## capbaggirl

Happy travels *P&P*.......mmmmm...... what is the mystery bag???????  
Going out for Dinner & taking my *Plomb GSH FC*, Papeete GSH CP  & Raisin MMCP.


----------



## capbaggirl

*mere - *congrats on your new CP, looking forward to seeing this cutie 



mere girl said:


> plus....gorgeous brand new white CP!


----------



## Livia1

I'm back!

Carried my *Rouge Theatre City* today.


*STOP!*


----------



## tatertot

I'm carrying my Sandstone GGH WE, Pivione Life wallet and my BC Mini Mini today


----------



## capbaggirl

Welcome home Livia, hope you had a fun holiday. 



Livia1 said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Carried my *Rouge Theatre City* today.
> 
> 
> *STOP!*


----------



## maxxout

Now with the warmer weather I've been carrying *2005 Caramel City* almost every day.  

But today

*2005 Bubblegum Pink Work*.
This bag makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## CeeJay

After carrying my Bleu Glacier/Periwinkle City for a few days, it's back to my *'07 Tomato GSH PT* (just love this combo - actually have 2 of these!).


----------



## purses & pugs

Bonjour, stopping quickly by to say that i'm carrying my "mystery" bag today, *Sang SGH Town*

*START*


----------



## Luxe Diva

I am loving my new (to me) RH Ink Bag.


----------



## mere girl

I've carried RH truffle City
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
white CP
blue layette MU
black pencil..........my list is getting longer!! _but not long enough!_


----------



## Denaroo

vert fonce MU and violet CP :greengrin:


----------



## chemosphere

Hope you are having a great time in Paris, *p&p*!  And thanks again, *cap...*I AM addicted to my ph!

Today, I'm switching from 03 red city to my:

2004 black ph city
04 black ph MU
05 silver cp
09 white cp


----------



## capbaggirl

*Chem - *love love love your Blk PH City.....yum!

I'm also wearing my* Blk RH City* +
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP
Raisin MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk Gladiator Sandals


----------



## MAGJES

Day 3 with '08 Marine GGH City


----------



## maxxout

Today, I'm switching from 03 red city to my:

2004 black ph city
04 black ph MU
05 silver cp
09 white cp














wonderful picture, CHEMOSPHERE....nice to see the switch-over...with such classic TDF classics


----------



## aprillsrin

my smooshy 11 GGH PT.


----------



## capbaggirl

Going out to dinner & taking my,
*Anthra RH First*
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Raisin MMCP
Blk Gladiator Sandals


----------



## thebestchicken

I'm wearing my new anthracite Hip for the first time today. I'm really excited


----------



## Livia1

capbaggirl said:


> Welcome home Livia, hope you had a fun holiday.



Thank so much, cap  
I had the most wonderful time in Paris.
I'm glad to be home with my cat though, I missed her so much.



Carrying my *Anthra First* today.


*STOP!*


----------



## MAGJES

Marine GGH City.....again.


----------



## purses & pugs

Surprisingly little going on here lately
I'm back and I carry my *black RH City* today. 

*START*


----------



## pbdb

going out for an early dinner meet-up in about 2 hours so still deliberating between again...my Black GSH EC or Black First or my teeny-tiny hardly used 2007 Prada leather bag in luggage color.


----------



## capbaggirl

Welcome back *P&P *hope you had a great trip & looking forward to maybe seeing some of your holiday pics. 

It has been a bit quiet....mmmmm......as much as I have loved seeing photos of every ones beautiful bags, maybe next month we should not award points for posting pics and return to the original rules & encourage the eye candy to be posted just for fun!!!???  

*Ches *& judges what do you think?


----------



## capbaggirl

For the last 2 days I haven't been able to put down this yummy bag, I'll change bag tomorrow!
*Cyclade GSH PT
Papeete GSH CP
Raisin MMCP
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU










*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Ocean Bleu GSH RTT


----------



## mere girl

black RH City 
sapphire CP
white CP
bouton d'or CP
blue MU
black pencil
...pics to come shortly...but I do think the pics should just be for fun and not points?


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> Welcome back *P&P *hope you had a great trip & looking forward to maybe seeing some of your holiday pics.
> 
> It has been a bit quiet....mmmmm......as much as I have loved seeing photos of every ones beautiful bags, maybe next month we should not award points for posting pics and return to the original rules & encourage the eye candy to be posted just for fun!!!???
> 
> *Ches *& judges what do you think?



Thanks cap We had a great time, what's not to love about Paris?

You may have a point reg. the photos because not everybody have the chance to take them and not to mention uploading all the time, but let's leave it up to Ches.


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> black RH City
> sapphire CP
> white CP
> bouton d'or CP
> blue MU
> black pencil
> ...pics to come shortly...but I do think the pics should just be for fun and not points?


love my black bal


----------



## federicabarra

Ruby day rh


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Anthra RGGH City* today.


*STOP!*


----------



## maxxout

Today:  2005 Grey Work
Yesterday: 2004 Rose City
Tomorrow: 2005 Turquoise, because I just saw French in the 'wearing' thread and she looked SO GOOD.


----------



## pbdb

Noon here in HKG and carrying my Nuage mini pompon for the very first time! She is sooo adorable!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon GGH PT


----------



## purses & pugs

*Vert Fonce RH City*

*START*


----------



## mere girl

black RH City again today
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
white CP
blue layette MU
black pencil


----------



## capbaggirl

*Raisin GSH City*
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Raisin MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## French75

2005 Rouge Theatre city


----------



## Star*kitten

2006 Greige City


----------



## chemosphere

Going BIG with my first ever WE












NAVY canvas/ bl boar psh WE
bl ph MU
white cp
silver cp


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Rouge Theatre City* today 


*STOP!*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black RH City

START*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Chem* - love love love the canvas/leather WE
*P&P* - I used my Blk RH City today too.....mmmmm..... lets see if *Livia* does too 
*Blk RH City*
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk Gladiator Sandals


----------



## capbaggirl

Sorry forgot to attach my pic....


----------



## mere girl

I've just taken my black RH City on the school run....
with white CP
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
blue MU
black pencil

...but shall be swapping to Raisin GSH EC for lunch with girlfriends!


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> I've just taken my black RH City on the school run....
> with white CP
> sapphire CP
> bouton d'or CP
> blue MU
> black pencil
> 
> ...but shall be swapping to Raisin GSH EC for lunch with girlfriends!


 
lunch cancelled.....but I did catch the postie - now I can add an anthra i-phone case to my list of accessories!!!


----------



## French75

2004 Black city with PH


----------



## French75

... and Ruby GSH Flat Clutch to diner tonight


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Rouge Theatre City* again today.


*STOP!*


----------



## Moonstarr

08 Sapphire City!


----------



## chanelvgirl

Mimosa City RH with Chanel brown/yellow scarf

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1409512&stc=1&d=1305933400


----------



## AJ1025

08 Coral GGH Part Time


----------



## AJ1025

chanelvgirl said:


> Mimosa City RH with Chanel brown/yellow scarf
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1409512&stc=1&d=1305933400



What a beautiful combination-love the Mimosa with the Chanel scarf!!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RH City


----------



## megt10

chanelvgirl said:


> Mimosa City RH with Chanel brown/yellow scarf
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1409512&stc=1&d=1305933400


 I love this. I just bought a Mimosa GSH Velo today from Balenciaga.com. I have been wanting the Mimosa since I first saw the color.

Today I wore my Cobalt Blue GSH Brief and this evening changed to my GCH Sahara City.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Rouge Theatre City* 

*START*


----------



## mere girl

I'm going to be brave and werar my* black RH City *to sons cricket match this afternoon...

I usually wear non-bal to school matches but it is a nice sunny day - may have to take its own little blanket and parasol - would that look odd!!??

with white CP
bouton d'or CP
sapphire CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
and....anthra i-phone case!


----------



## capbaggirl

*mere - *I'm sure your gorgeous Blk RH City will enjoy the game! 

*Poupre GSH PT*
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Raisin MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
BLK MU


----------



## Moonstarr

Today, for the first time, my Sorbet RH City!


----------



## chanelvgirl

megt10 said:


> I love this. I just bought a Mimosa GSH Velo today from Balenciaga.com. I have been wanting the Mimosa since I first saw the color.
> 
> Today I wore my Cobalt Blue GSH Brief and this evening changed to my GCH Sahara City.



You will love the mimosa color. It's a nice color. I will wear the mimosa all summer long. I had no idea that I had many scarves and clothes that go well with this shade of color. Just an amazing color to work with


----------



## chanelvgirl

capbaggirl said:


> *mere - *I'm sure your gorgeous Blk RH City will enjoy the game!
> 
> *Poupre GSH PT*
> Papeete GSH CP
> Framboise MMCP
> Raisin MMCP
> Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
> BLK MU



I love, love this shade of red. So gorgeous!!!


----------



## chanelvgirl

AJ1025 said:


> What a beautiful combination-love the Mimosa with the Chanel scarf!!



Thank you. I've had the Chanel scarf for many years and wore it only once, lol. The Mimosa color is just the perfect yellow shade that goes with many accessories that I already have. I love, love this color


----------



## maxxout

^^^
yeah, that combo is NICE.  Like to see yellow mediated with that earthy brown.

So since we have upped the ante by adding pics I'm going to try and keep this up.

2004 Rose City


----------



## maxxout

Whic of the 3 Bags do you like best with this outfit?  (and is it OK to do this here?)


----------



## CeeJay

One of my '07 "lovelys" .. the Jaune GGH PT!  Yummie leather!


----------



## AJ1025

maxxout said:


> Whic of the 3 Bags do you like best with this outfit?  (and is it OK to do this here?)



Wearing 09 RH Mandarine Work today.

Maxxout, I like the Rose best- I think the outfit has a lot of earthy colors and the warm rose is an unexpected and sophisticated pop.


----------



## Livia1

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> yeah, that combo is NICE.  Like to see yellow mediated with that earthy brown.
> 
> So since we have upped the ante by adding pics I'm going to try and keep this up.
> 
> 2004 Rose City





maxxout said:


> Whic of the 3 Bags do you like best with this outfit?  (and is it OK to do this here?)




Love these colours together. Delicate and feminine with a little bit rock.


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Anthra RGGH City* today.


*STOP!*


----------



## megt10

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> yeah, that combo is NICE. Like to see yellow mediated with that earthy brown.
> 
> So since we have upped the ante by adding pics I'm going to try and keep this up.
> 
> 2004 Rose City


 Love the rose with this outfit. It adds a lot of visual interest.


----------



## megt10

chanelvgirl said:


> You will love the mimosa color. It's a nice color. I will wear the mimosa all summer long. I had no idea that I had many scarves and clothes that go well with this shade of color. Just an amazing color to work with


 I can't wait for it to arrive. I saw the color when I was at Balenciaga in SCP but I wanted it GSH and I wanted to try the Velo.


----------



## imlvholic

My lovely Anthra RGGH City w/ my new PS1 wallet


----------



## purses & pugs

Will take my *Tempete SGH City* out for a spin today.

*START*


----------



## capbaggirl

*chanelvgirl - *your Chanel scarf complements your Mimosa perfectly!
And thanks for your lovely comments about my Poupre  



chanelvgirl said:


> Mimosa City RH with Chanel brown/yellow scarf
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1409512&stc=1&d=1305933400



*CeeJay - *what a stunner! and look at all that gorgeous leather 


CeeJay said:


> One of my '07 "lovelys" .. the Jaune GGH PT!  Yummie leather!



*maxxout - *great styling on all three outfits, your Rose City is GORGEOUS!!! its gets my vote. 



maxxout said:


> ^^^
> yeah, that combo is NICE.  Like to see yellow mediated with that earthy brown.
> 
> So since we have upped the ante by adding pics I'm going to try and keep this up.
> 
> 2004 Rose City



*imlvholic - *your Anthra IS truly lovely!!



imlvholic said:


> My lovely Anthra RGGH City w/ my new PS1 wallet


----------



## capbaggirl

*Papeete GSH PT*
Raisin MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## mere girl

wearing my black RH City again 
sapphire CP
white CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
.....anthra phone case!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

2011 Black Maxi Twiggy (been carrying it for about 14 hours everyday since May 13, as we've been overseas on a mega-walking trip and that is the only bag I took with me... I never believed it would happen, as it was a bit stiff and felt a little dry when I first bought it on the 10th may, but she has completely and utterly smooshed-up... so 2011 Black leather buyers, don't fret - your bag will soften up amazingly quickly with just over a week's continuous carrying)

Bouton D'or MU - same old, same old


----------



## maxxout

*AJ102, megt10, capbaggirl* 
Thank  you all for casting your vote and all the nice comments. My first choice was Rose too, so we share a similar taste.  A good one!

*capbaggirl* 
The color and leather on your Papeete is incredible. Love the matching cp peeking out.

*CeeJay *
That Jaune is scrumptious.  Been a lot of talk about Juane recently.  Everyone wants one.  Easy to see why.

*Imlvholic*
 Love that PS1 wallet.  Is it this season?  I could accept that into my Balenciaga fortress.
Its a WOW item


I need to wear this Bordeaux City while it is still cool here.


----------



## bag in black

maxxout said:


> Whic of the 3 Bags do you like best with this outfit? (and is it OK to do this here?)


 
thats a great picture and the left site bag is my favorite, very cool pics


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cyclade GSH Day


----------



## Moonstarr

'10 Canard Town RRGH


----------



## mere girl

black RH City....with
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
white CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
anthra phone case
....and dark grey (?) cuteset little coin wallet going to nestle in my bag today (it's really just to use for my clutches....but points are points! )
will post a pic hopefully later of all my little goodies!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Sang RGGH City*
Raisin MMCP
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## capbaggirl

Oops forgot pic...... she looks very 'orangey' in this pic???? more red IRL.


----------



## capbaggirl

*maxxout *- love your styling! This is a great look & your gorgeous Bordeaux looks to be in mint condition....yummy!



maxxout said:


> I need to wear this Bordeaux City while it is still cool here.


----------



## Livia1

Forgot to stop ... carried my *Black RH City* yesterday.


*STOP!*


----------



## mere girl

here's my pic today - should have included my red mont blanc wallet in the pic as well to add an extra pop! The little Bal coin wallet came as an added 'bonus' with my phone case. It was listed as anthra but it is just dark dark grey ...maybe a soft black?


----------



## purses & pugs

*capbaggirl*, gorgoy Sang you got there and it doesn't look orangy on my monitor
*mere*, great pics, you definitely have added quite a few accessories lately

Didn't bother to switch bag today so still carrying my *Tempete SGH City*.

*START*


----------



## Sabinalynn

Black RH work at Starbucks


----------



## chemosphere

*Maxx*, love your outfit pick!  

*Sabina*, cool Bal illustrations and fab, classic bl rh work!

The warm weather returned here and for the past few days I've been using my:

Seafoam ph city
Bl ph MU
White cp
Silver cp


----------



## maxxout

*bag in black*     Thanks!
*Capbaggirl* Nice Sang&#8230;doesn&#8217;t look orangey on my screen.  Looks deep gorgeous RED.  
*mere girl*    Nice pile of goodies you&#8217;ve got there.
*chemosphere*  It really is SEAFOAM weather but since it is cold here at night still... and this bag is new...I have to get some wear time in before shelving it.


Today again 2005 Bordeaux City.


----------



## chemosphere

back with my pic


----------



## capbaggirl

Blue Roi RGGH PT 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket 
Blk MU
Framboise MMCP 
Raisin MMCP 
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Black RH City* again today.


*STOP!*


----------



## chanelvgirl

Mimosa City again
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1411656&stc=1&d=1306191972


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1411657&stc=1&d=1306191972


----------



## Cate14

No pics, but my Castagna RH Day (it's getting super slouchy!)!


----------



## capbaggirl

My pic for the day, yummy Miss Blue Roi...... just made the post


----------



## capbaggirl

*maxxout - *loooooooove your sunglasses!



maxxout said:


> *bag in black*     Thanks!
> *Capbaggirl* Nice Sangdoesnt look orangey on my screen.  Looks deep gorgeous RED.
> *mere girl*    Nice pile of goodies youve got there.
> *chemosphere*  It really is SEAFOAM weather but since it is cold here at night still... and this bag is new...I have to get some wear time in before shelving it.
> 
> 
> Today again 2005 Bordeaux City.



*chemosphere - *your Seafoam is gorgeous! I so loved your last pic with your Seafoam that I tracked down a Chanel Jade nail polish. I just hope it goes as well with my Papeete & Maldives.  I usually wear a large turquoise ring with these bags too..... although it isn't as big of a show stopper as your stunning ring. When the nail polish arrives I'll post pics in your Nail Polish thread.



chemosphere said:


> back with my pic


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Tomato GSH Work!


----------



## chemosphere

capbaggirl said:


> *maxxout - *loooooooove your sunglasses!
> 
> 
> 
> *chemosphere - *your Seafoam is gorgeous! I so loved your last pic with your Seafoam that I tracked down a Chanel Jade nail polish. I just hope it goes as well with my Papeete & Maldives.  I usually wear a large turquoise ring with these bags too..... although it isn't as big of a show stopper as your stunning ring. When the nail polish arrives I'll post pics in your Nail Polish thread.



Cool, *cap*.... I look forward to seeing those pics!  I think
Jade will look great with those gorgeous sea inspired shades as well!  I've noticed and enjoyed your pics of some of your pretty turquoise jewelry with Papeete before.  Oh, you might like the pairing of the similar but more blue/aqua "nouvelle vague" with those colors too, if you don't already have that one.


----------



## chemosphere

pilatesworks said:


> 07 Tomato GSH Work!



Drool!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Beautiful pics ladies, keep 'em coming!

*Black SGH Work*

*START*


----------



## capbaggirl

Stepping out with my *Sahara RH First*, Papeete GSH CP, Raisin MMCP, Framboise MMCP.


----------



## capbaggirl

*mere - *your accessory collection is building up very nicely. 

*Sabinalynn -* the leather on your work looks amazing!

*pilatesworks* - that is one gorgeous bag 

*chanelvgirl - *another pretty scarf with your luscious Mimosa


----------



## mere girl

I can't bear to see any more photos! they are all just so beautiful! I have such a small collection but at least I can get my colour 'pops' from the accessories..._they are a little cheaper!_
wearing my black city today
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
white CP
black pencil.......I sold my bleu roi this morning but bought another bag.....oops!! what is it with these bals that I always get another one when I'm supposed to be banned for the next ten years!


----------



## maxxout

*Chemosphere*...  love that blouse
*Pilatesworks*... agree with Chemo.
*Capbaggirl*... thanks!  Nice Blue Roi_very_ nice.



Still cool here, so last chance for 2005 GREY WORK


----------



## Livia1

This thread is moving really slowly this month 
Even our chief judge, ches, hasn't been around much ...


Oh well, I carried my *Anthra First *today.


*STOP!*


----------



## purses & pugs

*07 Marine GGH Work*

*START*


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Oooh, better to have a concise collection of Bals you actually use, mere!

Gahhh!!! You sold your Bleu Roi???!!! Either it must have been for a bag that totally blew you away... or you fell out of love with your Bleu Roi. Share with us - which bag did you get?? (I have the same problem with selling to make more space... and then seeing something else "that is a perfect replacement!) 



mere girl said:


> I can't bear to see any more photos! they are all just so beautiful! I have such a small collection but at least I can get my colour 'pops' from the accessories..._they are a little cheaper!_
> wearing my black city today
> sapphire CP
> bouton d'or CP
> blue layette MU
> white CP
> black pencil.......I sold my bleu roi this morning but bought another bag.....oops!! what is it with these bals that I always get another one when I'm supposed to be banned for the next ten years!


----------



## mere girl

hm..I used my bleu roi a lot - it went with everything! This 'new' bag is just a colour I had to see IRL...and it is chevre which I luuurrrvveee!! 
04 marron twiggy! 

today...
black 06 black city on school run
sapphire CP
white CP
bouton d'or CP
black pencil
blue layette MU

going to change outfits soon tho as 21 degrees today and watching sons cricket match....so will use truffle 07 RH City this afternoon.


----------



## capbaggirl

*mere - *you have a lovely bag and ever growing colourful Bal accessory collection..... not to mention your clutches.....hello... stunning Miss Raisin GSH FC...... its not quantity but what fits with your lifestyle & ultimately what makes you happy! 

*maxxout - *another very cool outfit, complemented nicely with your GORGEOUS Grey Wk.

Today I went more neutral (my only brown BBag):

*Seigle RGGH City*
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Raisin MMCP
Blk MU


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Thanks *cpg*  Switched out shoes and today::::::  2005 Bubblegum Pink Work.







I've always loved Seigle.  Yours looks great.


----------



## MAGJES

^^ I love Seigle as well! ....'05 Bubblegum is such a happy color.

I'm dusted off my *'07 White GGH City *today and am putting her to good use.

I like all of Maxxout's bag pics with her clothes.  Here's an idea .....we need to start a _"this or that"_ thread.  Post two bags with an outfit and let the ladies post which bag is preferred over the other and why.


----------



## LVLux

Magjes that is my dream bag and bal is going to have a secret le release of the white ggh in a few weeks- would you please let me know your thoughts- pass or grab on it? Have you worn your white enough to justify it?


----------



## maxxout

*MAGJES*
I was thinking a similar thing.  But maybe the "this or that"  could be optional and the thread would be more broad about clothing and bags together.  It would be for those who just _don't _want to do a Mod shot (there are many here).


----------



## LVLux

that would be fun-I never mind modeling pics-if I am already pulled together and going out but usually it is just a ponytail and grubbies since I don't work outside the home so rarely want to take the time to take a blah modeling pic!


----------



## LVLux

cabba & maxxout-your images are so pretty!


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Anthra First* again today.


*STOP!*


----------



## hideherscars

capbaggirl said:


> Stepping out with my *Sahara RH First*, Papeete GSH CP, Raisin MMCP, Framboise MMCP.



LOVELOVELOVE this & your seigle picture!


----------



## chunkylover53

Murier twiggy. Love!


----------



## Luxe Diva

My lovely 2006 in city.


----------



## French75

2004 black city


----------



## purses & pugs

Cheating with *Mulberry Bayswater *today

*START*


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks *maxxout, MAGJES & hideherscars* for your lovely comments - Seigle is such a pretty neutral. 

*maxxout - *I looooooove your 'pinks'.... Rose & Bubblegum!

*MAGJES - *what a great idea !'_"this or that"_ thread' sounds like so much fun! Count me in!!!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Sapphire RH Wk*
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Raisin MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> *Sapphire RH Wk*
> Framboise MMCP
> Papeete GSH CP
> Raisin MMCP
> Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
> Blk MU



Stunning bag!!
I'm at the hairdresser - black RH city here inside a carrier bag - don't want it get hair colour on!! 
Sapphire CP
Bouton d'or CP
White CP
Blue layette MU
Black pencil
Anthra phone case


----------



## Livia1

Just got home, carried my *Rouge Theatre City* today.

Should I _stop _.... just to throw things off a bit 

Nahh, I'm going for a quick outing later in the afternoon so I'll just let it continue. But watch out, ladies. As it's the end of the month we need a bit of excitement, don't you think? 


*CONTINUE!*


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Just got home, carried my *Rouge Theatre City* today.
> 
> Should I _stop _.... just to throw things off a bit
> 
> Nahh, I'm going for a quick outing later in the afternoon so I'll just let it continue. But watch out, ladies. As it's the end of the month we need a bit of excitement, don't you think?
> 
> 
> *CONTINUE!*


 yes....post a stop please!! I just know I'm going to have to lose my avatar and I've got quite attached to him!!


----------



## chemosphere

True red ph city
Bl ph MU
White cp 
silver cp


----------



## Malinka6

my grey work GRGH


----------



## Livia1

Going out again, will be taking my *black RH Envelope Clutch* ( for the first time )


*STOP!*


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Just got home, carried my *Rouge Theatre City* today.
> 
> Should I _stop _.... just to throw things off a bit
> 
> Nahh, I'm going for a quick outing later in the afternoon so I'll just  let it continue. But watch out, ladies. As it's the end of the month we  need a bit of excitement, don't you think?
> 
> 
> *CONTINUE!*





Livia1 said:


> Going out again, will be taking my *black RH Envelope Clutch* ( for the first time )
> 
> 
> *STOP!*



Lol, good thing I'm not going out after work today then
Will be home and make dinner and bake a cake (yup, I'll be a house "wife")


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Going out again, will be taking my *black RH Envelope Clutch* ( for the first time )
> 
> 
> *STOP!*


 I'm glad you are giving her lots of love! 
my marron twiggy is going back.....


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey ladies! Sorry for being MIA the past couple of weeks. Been busy with work and playing with my new gadget. :shame:

Hope you ladies enjoyed your Parisian trips, *p&p* and *Livia1*.

Congratulations on your new Bals, *mere girl*. You're certainly building up quite a collection there. 

*Livia1*, congratulations on finally finding your Black RH EC. 

*Pumpkin*, I love those outfit & bag pics of yours. Simply lovely!

As for the points for pics rule, well, my take is that we should reward those who do post pics. Perhaps an additional title of the Official Court Photographer? Or we relax the rule a little, such that you can post the pics within a week? I'll go with the majority on this. 



capbaggirl said:


> It has been a bit quiet....mmmmm......as much as I have loved seeing photos of every ones beautiful bags, maybe next month we should not award points for posting pics and return to the original rules & encourage the eye candy to be posted just for fun!!!???
> 
> *Ches *& judges what do you think?





purses & pugs said:


> You may have a point reg. the photos because not everybody have the chance to take them and not to mention uploading all the time, but let's leave it up to Ches.






mere girl said:


> but I do think the pics should just be for fun and not points?






Livia1 said:


> This thread is moving really
> slowly this month
> Even our chief judge, ches, hasn't been around much ..


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Well there you are...just hasn't been the same without you:cry:.
But now you're back .....and with a new gadget.  What?

I think the posting of images should be just for fun without points.  Too much pressure. And also, how convoluted would the scoring get?  That could do some serious damage to the already overworked massive brain of yours.



*meregirl*......what was the issue?...just too worn?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Hey there! You're too kind! 

I got myself an iPad 2! FINALLY! Been bereft after I had to give up my iPhone, and it's just not the same with my Macs; the touchscreen experience, you know. LOL...

It is true that I think posting for points could become too stressful, for the posters and for myself (I think my brain just might implode... Wait, it already did...)

*So for this month too, does anyone object if we stick to just awarding an additional title "Official Court Photographer" instead of the original 2x multiplier as suggested?*



> *Amended Rules:*
> 
> 1. The two monthly judges and myself shall decide who shall be named the OCP. It'd be too confusing to put it up for a poll.
> 
> 2. To be fair, neither of the judges nor myself can participate in the OCP contest.
> 
> 3. As long as you've posted at least ONE pic in the month, you're in the running.
> 
> 4. Any pic that INCLUDES the *BALENCIAGA* bag you're wearing for the day is acceptable. Extra points for beautiful wallpaper/art quality pics!
> 
> 5. Pictures may be posted anytime as long as it's posted within the month of the competition.
> 
> 6. Do note that we do not want pics of your entire bag collection! There's a thread for that.
> 
> 7. The Queen, the Princess or the Court Jester of the month may also be named the OCP!



If there are no major objections, the amended rules shall be come into effect immediately, so there's a week left for you to submit your best pic!


----------



## maxxout

^^^

ooohhuuu and IP2!  Haven't looked into that one.  _Lot's _better?
And who makes someone "give up" their  iPhone?  
OK, are you in some South Pacific island jail?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yes, it's lots better... 

Yeah, you got that half right about the why... Except it's a Southeast Asian "jail"...


----------



## maxxout

Better food.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Indeed... Equally hot, especially with the heat we've been getting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I love the food... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since I'm quite far behind now, I'll just post away...

Sang RH City
Marine MM
Pommier MM
Canard RGGH Money


----------



## MAGJES

Noix GGH City


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Lol, good thing I'm not going out after work today then
> Will be home and make dinner and bake a cake (yup, I'll be a house "wife")



That sounds like a lovely evening though.




mere girl said:


> I'm glad you are giving her lots of love!
> my marron twiggy is going back.....



Yeah, she was great to carry. I think I'll love this one a lot.
So sorry to hear Marron is going back. Why?




ieweuyhs said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry for being MIA the past couple of weeks. Been busy with work and playing with my new gadget. :shame:
> 
> Hope you ladies enjoyed your Parisian trips, *p&p* and *Livia1*.
> 
> 
> *Livia1*, congratulations on finally finding your Black RH EC.



Hey there Ches, missed ya!
Thanks for the congrats


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Missed ya too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I MISSED ALL OF YOU!!!

And *mere girl*, as usual, you made me laugh a lot... Especially the part about a parasol for your bag?


----------



## BagsR4Me

I have not been posting here because the weather has been awful, so I have not taken any of my Bbags out in weeks. The weather has finally cleared up, but today I'm cheating on Bal with my *Chloe Heloise Satchel in Nutmeg*. But I am using my Bal accessories:

*Black RH Pencil*
*Sanguine RH CP*
*Sang Click*


----------



## lvdreamer

05 Chocolate Box


----------



## maxxout

*2004 SEAFOAM*








I really do need to wear something other than these jeans.


----------



## riry

maxxout said:


> *2004 SEAFOAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do need to wear something other than these jeans.



Robert Clergeries!! I adore those oxfords. I have some of his shoes from about 15 years ago.... funky and classic at the same time.

Your shoes go well with that seafoam purse.


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Missed ya too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I MISSED ALL OF YOU!!!
> 
> And *mere girl*, as usual, you made me laugh a lot... Especially the part about a parasol for your bag?


 well...it was sunny and my lil black city does not have normal leather, she has extra special really silky soft velvety leather made by angels....needs to be protected from big bad sunshine.

'new without tags' marron twiggy has gone back yes.....they forgot to mention 3 worn corners and dark handles! _have to say tho - I was quite surprised by the '04 leather...my 06 black city felt lots softer! _


----------



## beauxgoris

FBH - it's my "go to" summer bag.


----------



## AJ1025

maxxout said:


> *2004 SEAFOAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do need to wear something other than these jeans.



Cute outfit, maxxout!


----------



## elle B

Broke her out today from Winter hibernation! Every time I wear her I fall in love with my Outremer City all over again.  XOXO


----------



## capbaggirl

Wow! A lot can happen 'while you are sleeping'..... new rules..... a new title (OCP) and *Ches* was in 'JAIL'.......  .....luckily it had good food....:giggles:
Welcome back *Ches* we missed you!!!

I've already taken my pic this morning for today but I'll have to up my game tomorrow to compete  with *maxxout & Chemosphere's *style shots....... oh the stresssssssss..............


----------



## purses & pugs

Hey *Ches*, I missed you glad you are back (from jail!)

*05 Caramel City* for me today. It's raining and it's cold, where did spring go??

*START*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blk GGH PT*
Raisin MMCP 
Framboise MMCP 
Papeete GSH CP 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket 
Blk MU


----------



## capbaggirl




----------



## mere girl

truffle RH city 
sapphire CP
white CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
snthra phone case


----------



## mere girl

gorgeous leather!



capbaggirl said:


>


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


>



I just have to say that you have the most gorgeous bags!!! You post one beauty after another and this is no exception.


----------



## purses & pugs

maxxout said:


> *2004 SEAFOAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do need to wear something other than these jeans.



I love your outfit pics maxxout, your style is very cool and unique. These shoes are so edgy, love them! Love your Seafoam too of course.


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> Wow! A lot can happen 'while you are sleeping'..... new rules..... a new title (OCP) and *Ches* was in 'JAIL'.......  .....luckily it had good food....:giggles:
> Welcome back *Ches* we missed you!!!.



Thank you. It's good to be back. Finally - FREEDOM! 



purses & pugs said:


> Hey *Ches*, I missed you glad you are back (from jail!)



Thank you, momma! I missed you too. Life was hard when I was "inside". Now I get to enjoy the feel of sun on my face again, fresh air. Such is bliss. 


Raisin RH Day
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM

My MU has been MIA recently as I'm using my Comme des Garcons pouch instead. :shame:


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Ardoise GSH City* (for the very 1st time )!
+
Black RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I just have to say that you have the most gorgeous bags!!! You post one beauty after another and this is no exception.




What she said


----------



## maxxout

^^^
yeah...what they both said

2005 Rogue Theater Work  (very bright light so RT looks brighter than irl)












*Riry*.....Yeah..I like his shoes too.  They are comfy and you get to be taller at the same time.  Those two dont usually go together.  
Most of the shoes in these pics are Robert Clergerie except for the grey sandalsAnn Demeuleemester and the dust high tops Rick Owens. RC is just my favorite.


*purses & pugs*  Thank you so muchcoming from the style maven, thats a real compliment.   Love looking at your mod shots  and vacation pics.


Thanks *AJ1025* !


----------



## chloe speaks

I love all your outfits ladies!

My first outfit upload: Ruby Work GSH (+Sang RH Money Wallet, Noix GSH Pencil)


----------



## Livia1

*chloe speaks*, you look gorgeous! And that Ruby is just ... wow!




I carried my *black RH City* today.


*STOP!*


----------



## kyuis2004

DN in SGH


----------



## LVLux

Chloe you look Fabulous-love your accent belt too!


----------



## LVLux

First time to use the Ardoise RGG so it needs to be broken in w/cosmetic pouch & small coin!
Ardoise RGG is such a classy combo!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## pbdb

It's a bright and sunny day today so I come out with my burst of spring with my Pommier GGH city.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sapphire RH City*

*START*


----------



## meegs_sullivan

Arena City in anthracite


----------



## mere girl

truffle RH City 
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
white CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> truffle RH City
> sapphire CP
> bouton d'or CP
> white CP
> blue layette MU
> black pencil
> anthra phone case


you can't see all my accessories here ....but I think my delicious 07 truffle deserves to hog the limelight!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Coquelicot... You know you want to, you know you NEED to! 

Cheated with my Celine again...

Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Bal sunnies
Sorbet Pencil


----------



## capbaggirl

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments 

*Plomb GSH PT*
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Raisin MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## SkyBlueDay

^^^ Gorgeous!!!!

Sang RH Town
Bouton D'or MU


----------



## maxxout

^^^
yes, really gorgeous
PLOMB is at the top of cool



Out tonight with my new AD shear flowing vest and 2004 ph Black City


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *black RH City* today.


*STOP!*


----------



## AJ1025

09 Mandarine RH Work, quickly becoming one of my very favorite bags


----------



## purses & pugs

Will take ms. *Moutarde RH City* out today

*START*


----------



## capbaggirl

Murier RGGH PT 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket 
Framboise MMCP 
Papeete GSH CP 
Raisin MMCP
Blk MU 

Thanks *Sky & maxxout * - this bag has the most amazing leather & Plomb GSH is a very cool combo. 
*maxxout * - another fab style shot, I love it! But I can't stop looking at your PH Blk City ....... GORGEOUS!  
*P&P* - I'd love to see an up dated pic of beautiful Miss Moutarde, the last pic (I remember) she had 'broken in' so nicely she could have been mistaken for Chevre, she looked like a puddle of liquid sunshine


----------



## mere girl

truffle RH City
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
white CP
black pencil
blue MU
anthra phone case


----------



## pbdb

afternoon I took my Nuage Mini Pompon out and at night time, back to my Black RH First.


----------



## chloe speaks

Thanks *Livia *and *LVLux *for the compliments! 

*LVLux*, what is the color of that striking blue cosmetic w/ RGGH? It's gorgeous.

*Capbaggirl*: Plomb is soooo cool. I love your Plomb: so smooshy

*Maxxout*: Girl, your style shot is, as usual, amazing. How was the wearing of the sheer vest? Flowy elegante? oh Black City w/ pewter ooooh ahhh


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Hi *chloe.*...you looked _great_ in that mod shot.  And loved to see your new RED bag!  It's a beauty.

Thanks for the compliments.  I liked the vest so much that I'm wearing again today but with red shoes and dark caramel bag.  I took this pic yesterday at the same time as the last photo cause I knew that I would be wearing it again.

So, today:  2003 Dark Caramel City


----------



## Livia1

I carried neither bag nor accessories today so ... 


*CONTINUE!*


----------



## chloe speaks

Thanks Maxxout!
Today wearing Black 05 Twiggy
Sang Money Wallet
Sang key fob
Noix Pencil


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> *P&P* - I'd love to see an up dated pic of beautiful Miss Moutarde, the last pic (I remember) she had 'broken in' so nicely she could have been mistaken for Chevre, she looked like a puddle of liquid sunshine



Oh thank you very much, what a lovely description She is nicely broken in now and I will take an updated pic for you later on (right now it's dark outside).


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^ thanks *P&P *I am really looking forward to seeing it.

*maxxout - *I love love love all your shoes!!!!! 

Today:

*Canard RGGH PT*
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Raisin MMCP
Blk MU


----------



## Moonstarr

Today was '09 Officier City.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sang SGH Town* for me today.

Not sure I can both *START *and *STOP*? So will it be *CONTINUE*?
*Ches*??


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> *Sang SGH Town* for me today.
> 
> Not sure I can both *START *and *STOP*? So will it be *CONTINUE*?
> *Ches*??


 no...not allowed to start and stop...

07 truffle RH City
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
white CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## capbaggirl

Changed to my Anthra RH First, Papeete GSH CP, Raisin MMCP


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> *Sang SGH Town* for me today.
> 
> Not sure I can both *START *and *STOP*? So will it be *CONTINUE*?
> *Ches*??





mere girl said:


> no...not allowed to start and stop...
> 
> 07 truffle RH City
> sapphire CP
> bouton d'or CP
> white CP
> blue layette MU
> black pencil
> anthra phone case



What *mere girl* said - it'll be a CONTINUE. 

Is it me or has your list grown longer? 


Evergreen GSH Day
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Argent MU


----------



## mere girl

^^ I just had to check in my bag to see if I'd dreamt some of them...but no they are all there!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^  Are you sure? Maybe you need a second opinion? Send them my way and I will verify for you.


----------



## purses & pugs

purses & pugs said:


> *Sang SGH Town* for me today.
> 
> Not sure I can both *START *and *STOP*? So will it be *CONTINUE*?
> *Ches*??



Alrighy *Ches*. *CONTINUE >>>*


----------



## maxxout

*capbaggirl*-------Thanks.  I don't have that many. I have a cranky big toe and can't have my foot on a slant...so heels are out. Platforms do it.

Today *2004 SEAFOAM*.

*




* again.


----------



## Blo0ondi

Givenchy but 4got the name of the model >> lazy to search!


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *black RH City* today.


*STOP!*


----------



## NYCavalier

*Coquelicot* SGH City
*Nuage* SGH Money Wallet
*Black* RH TT


----------



## CeeJay

My *'07 Bleu Glacier* (Periwinkle) City ...


----------



## imlvholic

NYCavalier said:


> *Coquelicot* SGH City
> *Nuage* SGH Money Wallet
> *Black* RH TT



OMG!You got the *Coquelicot *already? I'm so :greengrin: w/ envy! Can we see it, please...? You mind posting at the INTEL thread, if you haven't already? Is it out already? I need this bag!!!!

Well, until I get my hands on the *Coquelicot City, *I'm wearing my dependable
09 Black City


----------



## NYCavalier

imlvholic said:


> OMG!You got the *Coquelicot *already? I'm so :greengrin: w/ envy! Can we see it, please...? You mind posting at the INTEL thread, if you haven't already? Is it out already? I need this bag!!!!
> 
> Well, until I get my hands on the *Coquelicot City, *I'm wearing my dependable
> 09 Black City



 Here is mine


----------



## imlvholic

NYCavalier said:


> Here is mine


So Pretty!


----------



## capbaggirl

GORGEOUS   



NYCavalier said:


> Here is mine


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black RH City*

*START*


----------



## capbaggirl

Cyclade GSH PT 
Papeete GSH CP 
Framboise MMCP
Raisin MMCP 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket 
Blk MU


----------



## mere girl

Black RH city
Sapphire CP
Bouton d'or CP
White CP
Blue layette MU
Black pencil
Anthra phone case

Last day today!! Better look for a new avatar I think ....the competition has just been too fierce!


----------



## Star*kitten

06 white twiggy (borrowed from my lovely sister)


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> Black RH city
> Sapphire CP
> Bouton d'or CP
> White CP
> Blue layette MU
> Black pencil
> Anthra phone case
> 
> Last day today!! Better look for a new avatar I think ....the competition has just been too fierce!



So, any particular reason you chose a black RH City today?


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> So, any particular reason you chose a black RH City today?


 no....it was just hanging around!  hey - I've only got two bags - choice is limited!! no hidden last minute panic motive whatsoever!!


----------



## chemosphere

Ivory 07 gsh city
Tomate cp
Bl ph MU
Silver cp

Pics to follow soon....


----------



## chloe speaks

(water bottle switched out with *Iced Coffee* now)


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Pourpre GSH PT*
+
Black RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## chemosphere




----------



## maxxout

NICE *Chloe and Chem* 

Here's mine for today. Know you are thinking of letting this one go, chemosphere.

*2003 Dark Caramel*


----------



## mere girl

i love those colours maxxout!
but what was that comment!!!???? who's letting a caramel go....



maxxout said:


> NICE *Chloe and Chem*
> 
> Here's mine for today. *Know you are thinking of letting this one go*.
> 
> *2003 Dark Caramel*


----------



## maxxout

^^^
I edited my post.   
But I don't know if she _really_ will do this.


----------



## NYCavalier

*Coq *again! 
with *nuage*!


----------



## chloe speaks

*mere girl*: i have been modeling my limited Bal wardrobe on somewhere you said you kept yourself to three? a very good idea (to my thinking) and...very challenging dear. which ones do you have right now?

*Chemosphere*: is it really possible that your accessories coordinate w/ your plaid shirt? yes, it is! terrific. i am always loving your exclusively silver hardware. yes, i am.

*Maxxout*: beautiful color scheme as always. now i am seeing what caramel can match with, and it makes me be lemming one.


----------



## capbaggirl

Blk RH City 
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP 
Raisin MMCP 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket 
Blk MU


----------



## mere girl

chloe speaks said:


> *mere girl*: i have been modeling my limited Bal wardrobe on somewhere you said you kept yourself to three? a very good idea (to my thinking) and...very challenging dear. *which ones do you have right now?*


I have an 07 truffle City, 06 black City,...I've recently sold a bleu roi city and 'swapped' it for a GH Day. 
I do have an Envelope Clutch..or two...but they are _almost_ accessories and therefore don't count!!


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> Blk RH City
> Papeete GSH CP
> Framboise MMCP
> Raisin MMCP
> Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
> Blk MU


 hmmm...sneaky post...12 hours 3 mins apart! 

Black RH city
Sapphire CP
Bouton d'or CP
White CP
Blue layette MU
Black pencil
Anthra phone case

i can do sneaky!


----------



## Livia1

Anthra RGGH City.              STOP!


----------



## capbaggirl

I know very very sneaky! :giggles:



mere girl said:


> hmmm...sneaky post...12 hours 3 mins apart!
> 
> Black RH city
> Sapphire CP
> Bouton d'or CP
> White CP
> Blue layette MU
> Black pencil
> Anthra phone case
> 
> i can do sneaky!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Chloe, chem & maxxout* - love your styling shots.
Took some pics yesterday morning but changed my outfit last minute....
I will try to be more organized this month!


----------



## French75

2005 Rouge Theatre Work !


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

'06 Black RH City


----------



## Livia1

Ches, dear 
Who's the queen of May ()?


----------



## lvdreamer

2006 Grenat Twiggy


----------



## capbaggirl

*French - *your RT is gorgeous!

Today:
*Poupre GSH PT
*Raisin MMCPPapeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## mere girl

Anthra RGGH Day  
sapphire CP
white CP
bouton d'or CP
black pencil
blue layette MU
anthra phone case


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Ches, dear
> Who's the queen of May ()?



Sorry, dears. You'll have to wait till the weekend to find out. Work's been crazy recently.

In the meantime, keep posting away!


----------



## chloe speaks

*French*: that RT is tdf

Praline Velo RG


----------



## lvdreamer

Today, Grenat Twiggy (again)


----------



## maxxout

*2004 CARAMEL CITY*


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Sorry, dears. You'll have to wait till the weekend to find out. Work's been crazy recently.
> 
> In the meantime, keep posting away!




Allright.
*p&p* must start then ...


----------



## purses & pugs

^here I am!

Used my *07 Ivory GSH FC* today. 

*START*


----------



## Livia1

^ You'll have to work fast today, ladies


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Anthra First* today.


*STOP!*


----------



## capbaggirl

I missed it ..... I was asleep......  ......mmmmm I should have checked before my morning walk! :doggie::doggie::doggie:   :giggles:

*Outremer GSH PT*
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Raisin MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## purses & pugs

^yeah, a little bad timing there cap:giggles:
*
Pourpre GGH Pom
*
*START*


----------



## French75

*2003 Dark caramel city*


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH Day......hmmm getting a bit addicted to this bag!!
sapphire CP
white CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
anthra phone case

pics later!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Anthra GSH Work 
Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM
Marine MM 
Argent MU 
Sorbet Pencil 
Bal ballerina shoe charm 

Shall tally the scores when I get home tonight. Should be within the next 8 hours from now! Stay tuned!


----------



## capbaggirl

I'll repost ..... :giggles:
Today I took my gorgeous Outremer GSH PT - this such a cool bag! 
with her friends:
Framboise MMCP 
Papeete GSH CP 
Raisin MMCP 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## capbaggirl

*French* - the leather on your Dk Camel looks gorgeous.


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Officier GGH PT*

+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## NYCavalier

11 Nuage SGH PT
11 Nuage SGH Money Wallet
07 Olive Metallic CP


----------



## French75

capbaggirl said:


> *French* - the leather on your Dk Camel looks gorgeous.


 
Thank you very much !!  One of my favorite b.bag for sure


----------



## lvdreamer

05 Chocolate Box


----------



## maxxout

*2004 GREY*


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> Anthra GSH Work
> Canard RGGH Money
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM
> Argent MU
> Sorbet Pencil
> Bal ballerina shoe charm
> 
> Shall tally the scores when I get home tonight. Should be within the next 8 hours from now! Stay tuned!


 where are you!!!?? :wondering


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Anthra RGGH City* today.


*STOP!*





And yeah, where's ches :wondering


----------



## mere girl

Guess we'll have to wait another day to find out....I thnk I've lost my Court Jester 'crown' tho, so that Avatar has gone.....but I quite like my mutton dressed as lamb!! night night!


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^^ :lolots:...I love it!!!


----------



## capbaggirl

*maxxout *- another great outfit and another FABULOUS pair of RC shoes!

I can't seem to put down my yummy *Outremer GSH PT*
with the usual accessories: 
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Raisin MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Ches, dear
> Who's the queen of May ()?





mere girl said:


> where are you!!!?? :wondering





Livia1 said:


> And yeah, where's ches :wondering





mere girl said:


> Guess we'll have to wait another day to find out....I thnk I've lost my Court Jester 'crown' tho, so that Avatar has gone.....but I quite like my mutton dressed as lamb!! night night!



Sorry, ladies... "Partied" too hard last night and by the time I got home, my brain was too fried to do the score tally.

But now... *cues drumroll* The results are in! But I think it's probably in the middle of the night for most of you. 

And *mere gir*l, I'm sorry, but yeah... You lost your Court Jester crown... I do love your new avatar though! 

Anyone out there who's keen on the results?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Here we go! 

The teaser pic... Any guesses who are the May Queen and Princess? See the y-axis? This month's top score is 774 cool points!






The OCP shall be named later after a judges' conference.


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Hi party girl


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Hey pumpkin! 

Met up with some SG Bal Pals and we went for a private sale event, but alas, the event was kinda disappointing.  

BTW, you're one of the colours in the chart too!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Well, I guess I better post the results now as I might not be able to do so later in the day, where most of you are up and about.







For the month of May, our April Court Jester, *mere girl*, is crowned , with 774 cool points!  Goes to show a little (or rather, a lot) of accessories can go a long way. If you look carefully at the olive line, ie *mere girl's*, you can see that her line rises way more steeply than the rest of us peons. And that's due to the magical effect of multipliers. RH Cities are almost a definite way to get those x2, x4 and even x8 multipliers!

Our May :buttercup: is *capbaggirl* with her bevy of beauties, with 495 cool points, and coming in third, is ME, with 213 cool points! I get to be the Court Jester for this month!  Shall certainly live up to that!  

So let us welcome our new May , *mere girl*! (You need a new queenly avatar to befit your new elevated status!), our May :buttercup:, *capbaggirl*; and our May :afrocool:, *ieweuyhs*!

As mentioned earlier, the May OCP shall be named later.


----------



## maxxout

That sounds like fun.....even if the sale event wasn't great...you got some serious B Bag ogling in with each other.  And possibly good food.


I think capbaggirl is the queen.  Not only does she have great bags and massive accessories, she has great enthusiasm, is always noting others bags and is very complimentary.  So I give her a huge vote even though this is not up for voting because she deserves it based on total entries  (plus she says nice things about my outfits, and that is really why I want her to be queen)


ooooouuuuuuuppppssss  I was posting this as you were posting.


----------



## maxxout

Now that I see the error of my ways I bow to the QUEEN *MERE GIRL*
*
ALL HAIL QUEEN MERE GIRL*




(I see more bags with her new status)


----------



## ieweuyhs

So stepping up to the plate are our newly crowned judges, *mere girl* and *capbaggirl*.

Since both judges live on opposite sides of the globe, it should be a relatively easy game? Unless the judges decide to be diabolical and set their alarm clocks to wake up at bizarre hours to post? 

The game so far:

Day 1 - *capbaggirl* #3251 - ...

A recap of the rules:


> RULES:
> Scoring For June's Game
> For all who posts between our new judges, *mere girl *and* capbaggirl*, the May Queen and Princess, they shall be awarded cool points based on the following scheme:
> 
> 1. One point for every legit post within a day (posts shall be at least 12 hours apart; and said item MUST leave the house for at least ten minutes).
> 
> 2. Two points for every Balenciaga bag; one point for every Bal small leather goods, shoes, jacket, sunglasses etc.
> 
> Note: Bag refers to any bag bigger than a Club, and has handles or a strap (Hip/ Ticket are also considered bags). Envelope Clutches and Flat Clutches are also considered bags.
> 
> 3. If your Bal bag is of the exact same colour (identical year and season, except for Black and Anthra where the year doesn't matter) as either of the judges, your score for the day shall be doubled; if your bag is of the exact same colour as both judges, your score for the day shall be quadrupled.
> 
> 4. If your Bal bag is of the exact same style (identical style and hardware) as either of the judges, your score for the day shall be doubled; if your bag is of the exact same style as both judges, your score for the day shall be quadrupled.
> 
> Example: *mere girl* carries her Truffle RH City, and *capbaggirl* is carrying her Black RH City.
> 
> Person A is carrying her Black RH City and shall earn 1 point for posting, 2 points for a Bal bag, total of 3 points. Because she's carrying the same style as both judges, her score is quadrupled to 3 x 4 = 12 points. And because the colour is identical to one of the judges, her score is further doubled - 12 x 2 = 24 points!
> 
> Note: Either judge could start/stop the game, but the same judge cannot start and stop for the same day. Am I making sense?
> 
> *The Official Court Photographer Title*
> 1. The two monthly judges and myself shall decide who shall be named the OCP.
> 
> 2. To be fair, neither of the judges nor myself can participate in the OCP contest.
> 
> 3. As long as you've posted at least ONE pic in the month, you're in the running.
> 
> 4. Any pic that INCLUDES the BALENCIAGA bag you're wearing for the day is acceptable. Extra points for beautiful wallpaper/art quality pics!
> 
> 5. Pictures may be posted anytime as long as it's posted within the month of the competition.
> 
> 6. Do note that we do not want pics of your entire bag collection! There's a thread for that.
> 
> 7. The Queen, the Princess or the Court Jester of the month may also be named the OCP!



Let the game begin!


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> That sounds like fun.....even if the sale event wasn't great...you got some serious B Bag ogling in with each other.  And possibly good food.
> 
> I think capbaggirl is the queen.  Not only does she have great bags and massive accessories, she has great enthusiasm, is always noting others bags and is very complimentary.  So I give her a huge vote even though this is not up for voting because she deserves it based on total entries  (plus she says nice things about my outfits, and that is really why I want her to be queen)
> 
> ooooouuuuuuuppppssss  I was posting this as you were posting.



There were very few Bals up for sale.  We had dinner before popping by, so we didn't get to try any of the food. After the event, we zipped to a nearby cafe for drinks? But gosh, the drinks were really bad... We had to request the cafe cancel our orders... But the company was fantastic! 

 Yes, *capbaggirl* certainly deserves to be part of the Royal Court! But alas she couldn't score the multipliers because *p&p* and *Livia1* often used RH Cities (good for *mere girl*) or GH Cities (but *capbaggirl* is a PT kinda of gal, usually).



maxxout said:


> Now that I see the error of my ways I bow to the QUEEN *MERE GIRL*
> *
> ALL HAIL QUEEN MERE GIRL*
> 
> (I see more bags in her new status)



I think she SHOULD get more bags! What's a queen with a bag or two or TEN to throw around?


----------



## maxxout

^^^
AND let the jesting begin O great one


----------



## ieweuyhs

I'll post first though I'm not leaving the house for another 6 hours... 

Off to see the circus tonight - Cirque Eloize iD, which seemed interesting. So I shall use my Charbon GGH City 
Canard RGGH Money
Argent MU
Pommier MM
Marine MM


----------



## maxxout

the CIRCUS?
you have an interesting life   
i better stop chatting in the non-chatting thread, huh?


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> AND let the jesting begin O great one



I will certainly try!


----------



## capbaggirl

I second that......

*  Hail Queen Mere!**  *

Congrats and a HUGE  :worthy:  thank you again to our *Court Jester Ches * for all her hard work & super brain power to give us our monthly pretty graph! 

*............lets have some fun this month!!!!* 

 *                                              xoxo* :buttercup:


----------



## capbaggirl

Thank you *maxxout *you are very sweet  




maxxout said:


> That sounds like fun.....even if the sale event wasn't great...you got some serious B Bag ogling in with each other.  And possibly good food.
> 
> 
> I think capbaggirl is the queen.  Not only does she have great bags and massive accessories, she has great enthusiasm, is always noting others bags and is very complimentary.  So I give her a huge vote even though this is not up for voting because she deserves it based on total entries  (plus she says nice things about my outfits, and that is really why I want her to be queen)
> 
> 
> ooooouuuuuuuppppssss  I was posting this as you were posting.


----------



## mere girl

Oh my gosh!!!!!! how did that happen???? 

START!

anthra RGGH Day

wow..I'm in shock..
I would like to thank Ches...my handbags....my accessories....my camera....my iphone case.....my husband.....my children.....my mother....my bank manager.................................


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> Congrats and a HUGE  :worthy:  thank you again to our *Court Jester Ches * for all her hard work & super brain power to give us our monthly pretty graph![/B][/COLOR]



You're too kind, :buttercup:



mere girl said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!!! how did that happen????
> 
> START!
> 
> anthra RGGH Day
> 
> wow..I'm in shock..
> I would like to thank Ches...my handbags....my accessories....my camera....my iphone case.....my husband.....my children.....my mother....my bank manager.................................



Slight correction - :buttercup: already started at #3251, so this is a *STOP*

Awww... I'm on your "thank you" list?  

I think your bank manager will love you more when you take my advice about "a queen having a bag or two or TEN to throw around"...


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!!! how did that happen????
> 
> START!
> 
> anthra RGGH Day
> 
> wow..I'm in shock..
> I would like to thank Ches...my handbags....my accessories....my camera....my iphone case.....my husband.....my children.....my mother....my bank manager.................................


 oops...sorry....*STOP! *


----------



## ieweuyhs

No worries... But you might have to duck the flaming touches of fellow European tPFers who didn't get a chance to post today yet.


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> You're too kind, :buttercup:
> 
> 
> 
> Slight correction - :buttercup: already started at #3251, so this is a *STOP*
> 
> Awww... *I'm on your "thank you" list?*
> 
> I think your bank manager will love you more when you take my advice about "a queen having a bag or two or* TEN to throw around*"...


 
this thread would be nothing without you! 

ten bbags?! hmmm...at the moment I'm not sure whether I am downsizing or just going to purchase more! My 42nd Birthday has got me in all of a dither!


----------



## purses & pugs

Congrats to *mere girl*, our new May Queen your (accessories) effort certainly gave you some good results! You deserved this victory!

And congrats to *capbaggirl*, our Princess:buttercup: I enjoyed your beautiful pics this month, keep 'em coming!

And last but not least, congrats to our new Court Jester *Ches*






 You did a fabulous job as always with the results!


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> No worries... But you might have to duck the flaming touches of fellow European tPFers who didn't get a chance to post today yet.


 oh poo....but as capbaggirl didn't say the actual word start i got all confused...I'm sorry! but I can start can't I? oh the excitement has got to my head!


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> this thread would be nothing without you!
> 
> ten bbags?! hmmm...at the moment I'm not sure whether I am downsizing or just going to purchase more! My 42nd Birthday has got me in all of a dither!



 It's your birthday! So I say, go for it! The Perfect Ten!



purses & pugs said:


> And last but not least, congrats to our new Court Jester *Ches*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did a fabulous job as always with the results!



Thank you, momma! 



mere girl said:


> oh poo....but as capbaggirl didn't say the actual word start i got all confused...I'm sorry! but I can start can't I? oh the excitement has got to my head!



*capbaggirl* didn't know she was the :buttercup: as that was posted before the results. Of course you can start. But you'll need to wait another 12 hours.


----------



## capbaggirl

Here in Down Under Land it's dinner time & I am taking my *Anthra RH First *with me... she is hungry! :giggles:

*Start.......*


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!!! how did that happen????
> 
> START!
> 
> anthra RGGH Day
> 
> wow..I'm in shock..
> I would like to thank Ches...my handbags....my accessories....my camera....my iphone case.....my husband.....my children.....my mother....my bank manager.................................




Lol.


All hail the 
Congrats 



That said ... you stopped already 


Congtrats also to the :buttercup: and


----------



## Livia1

I carried my *Black RH City* today. Was so close to taking my Anthra First 

*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## ieweuyhs

The judges have convened and it's decided. 

The May OCP shall be our dear May :buttercup:, *capbaggirl*! Congratulations on your double titles!


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> The judges have convened and it's decided.
> 
> The May OCP shall be our dear May :buttercup:, *capbaggirl*! Congratulations on your double titles!


 yay!!! congrats* capbaggirl -* very well deserved - great bags and great pics!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Now we just need to find an appropriate emoticon for the OCP! 

I'm really liking the court jester one that *p&p* found.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> The judges have convened and it's decided.
> 
> The May OCP shall be our dear May :buttercup:, *capbaggirl*! Congratulations on your double titles!





Congrats Cap, our court


----------



## capbaggirl

WOW!!!..... :buttercup:  AND   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... thanks everyone for your sweet comments. seeing everyone's pics was fun....... let the games begin!!!!


----------



## maxxout

congratulations dear cbg our lovely *PRINCESS/PHOTOGRAPHER CAPBAGGIRL*.........keep those photos coming



*2004 SEAFOAM*


----------



## MAGJES

Automne City


----------



## BagsR4Me

*07 Anthra First*

Congrats to *mere*, *capbaggirl*, and *ches*!!


----------



## less1126

Dark Night Velo


----------



## mere girl

well it's 1.45 am here..I've had a lovely evening out with my *black GSH Envelope Clutch* but I am absolutely totally devastated that I have lost my anthra phone case ...the taxi took 40 mins to get to us and after numerous calls to the silly taxi company as they couldn't find us (and numerous glasses of wine) I have lost it somewhere in the middle of a blinking field! my darling husband doesn't quite understand my loss which is why he is now in bed and I am on tpf!!! 
STOP!


----------



## Moonstarr

Vert Menthe RGGH Day

*mere girl* ... sorry that you lost your iphone case. That sucks!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Oh *mere*, I'm so sorry to hear that. That's terrible. Have you gone back to look for it, or is it just too far from you? Is there any way you can go back tomorrow and and search?

I know you were so excited when you received it. I feel so bad.


----------



## capbaggirl

Oh nooooooooooo......... *mere *I hope you can go back during the day & see if you can find your Anthra phone case. 



mere girl said:


> well it's 1.45 am here..I've had a lovely evening out with my *black GSH Envelope Clutch* but I am absolutely totally devastated that I have lost my anthra phone case ...the taxi took 40 mins to get to us and after numerous calls to the silly taxi company as they couldn't find us (and numerous glasses of wine) I have lost it somewhere in the middle of a blinking field! my darling husband doesn't quite understand my loss which is why he is now in bed and I am on tpf!!!
> STOP!


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks everyone for your kind words.

I got inspired by *maxxout's *cool pics & her ever so pretty Seafoam Purse! 

*Papeete GSH PT

Start.........






*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## purses & pugs

Oh no *mere*, loosing your iPhone case really sucks...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*cap*, lovely outfit Seeing your gorgy Papeete SGH PT makes me miss my ex City a tiny bit!

I haven't decided which bag to bring out today so I'm gonna post that a little later (perhaps with a pic if I'm not too lazy!)


----------



## mere girl

oh please keep your fingers crossed for me.
We are going to pick my car up shortly from where we left it last night. I know the phone case was dropped somewhere between the car (in the middle of a grass field near a marquee) and the entrance to the field. Lots and lots of cars may have travelled over it.....or someone may have found it...I'm not feeling very hopeful.


----------



## Livia1

Awww ... *mere girl*, I'm so sorry. Keeping my fingers crossed that you will find it and it won't be ruined.




I'm carrying my *Anthra First *today with
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sang SGH Town 
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black sunnies*

Here is a quick pic:


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> oh please keep your fingers crossed for me.
> We are going to pick my car up shortly from where we left it last night. I know the phone case was dropped somewhere between the car (in the middle of a grass field near a marquee) and the entrance to the field. Lots and lots of cars may have travelled over it.....or someone may have found it...I'm not feeling very hopeful.


----------



## oggers86

mere girl said:


>



You found it??

Im not really wearing a bag today but my Eggplant City is still on the chair with all my stuff in it...havent been able to part with it yet!!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


>




You found it? How great is that. Yay


----------



## SkyBlueDay

You are SOOOOO stylish: I love these colours and textures combined: so spring, it's divine.



capbaggirl said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words.
> 
> I got inspired by *maxxout's *cool pics & her ever so pretty Seafoam Purse!
> 
> *Papeete GSH PT
> 
> Start.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rachiem

well done MG, really pleased you found it.


----------



## mere girl

Oh I was so thrilled to find it just near my car - what a donkey I am!
*STOP*


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^Yay, congrats! I hate losing things, esp something that is much-loved ( and expensive! ) 
I am so happy for you!


----------



## Moonstarr

*mere girl *... so glad you found it!

I'm wearing my Sorbet City today.


----------



## BagsR4Me

I'm so glad you found it, *mere*. Yay!!


----------



## capbaggirl

*  mere - *you found it!!!! 
*
Sky, P&P *- thank you for your sweet comments.

*P&P - *I love love your Sang..... look at that leather!! 

Today my *Evergreen GSH City* to coming out to play!

*Start.......*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cyclade RH City


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my *black RH City* today
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## pbdb

my Sang RGGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tempete RH Work 
Pommier MM 
Marine MM 
Canard RGGH Money 
Argent MU


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks so much *cap*
*pbdb*, gorgeous! 

Today:

*Light Olive RH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Canard moto jacket
Black ballerinas
*


----------



## NYCavalier

Argent RH City
Nuage SGH Money Wallet


----------



## MAGJES

Tomato City
Tomato C Wallet


----------



## maxxout

capbaggirl said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words.
> 
> I got inspired by *maxxout's *cool pics & her ever so pretty Seafoam Purse!
> 
> *Papeete GSH PT
> 
> Start.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




CAPBAGGIRL  that is a cool outfit!  That papeete is dreamy...the leather is so squishy looking and deep saturated color.  yumers.

Today it's back to black.  And if my new hg cp was here (soon!) I would have it peeking out of the bag.  Can't wait to get it!


----------



## mere girl

thanks everyone - I was so pleased to get my phone case back!

*anthra RGGH Day...*  this is not supposed to be my everyday bag but it's just so easy to use!!





*STOP!*


----------



## maxxout

whewwww just made it...and you look smashing dear mere girl!
Glad you found your case.   I lost my garage door opener with my house key attached and drove back to the Walgreens parking lot many hours later to see if that was where I dropped it....and there it was smashed to smithereens...which was fine by me because at least now no one was driving through the neighborhood pushing the door button and entering my home.  So glad your case was not smashed, especially since it was not a security issue but rather a much loved, vey cool item.


----------



## megt10

Electric blue GSH Brief


----------



## capbaggirl

*pbdb - *your Sang looks beautiful, we are bag twins!

*mere - *you and your Anthra look fab together! 

*maxxout - *thanks for your sweet comments. Even though we are 'officially' in winter down under, Sunday was a gloriously sunny 24C day..... my Papeete had fun in the sun! Where I live (Gold Coast/Qld.) we have mild winters (similar to LA - but without the smog!) - which means I can use my bags all year round. 
Another cool outfit another cool pair of shoes! You are using my ultimate Bal Blk bag...... your gorgeous PH City! YUM!!!!

Today *Miss BDR GSH City* is at work with me.

*Start.........*


----------



## piperlu

Dark Night Velo with RH.


----------



## purses & pugs

Going on a business trip and will take:

*Black RH Weekender
Tomato RH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Canard moto jacket
Black ballerinas
Praline RGGH TT bracelet*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon GGH PT


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City* again
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pancil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## MAGJES

Running errands with a breezy maxi dress and my colorful '08 Bubblegum RH City - sorry for the poor quality pic


----------



## BagsR4Me

Carrying my Chloe Heloise Satchel in Chestnut again, but also carrying:

*Anthra RH Pencil*
*Sanguine RH CP*
*Sang Click*


----------



## chloe speaks

purses & pugs said:


> *Sang SGH Town
> Sang SGH Lady wallet
> Vert Thyme GGH CP
> Tempete mm
> Officier mm
> Black sunnies*
> 
> Here is a quick pic:



*pugs: *still drooling over your Sang Town! she looks like she holds so much more than the First! i'm on the waitlist for the Cocquelicot Town GSH, so hopefully, i will have a little red soon!



mere girl said:


>


 SO glad you found her!



pbdb said:


> my Sang RGGH City


 your Sang RGGH City is pretty, making me want the Cocquelicot RGGH again ARGH 



mere girl said:


> thanks everyone - I was so pleased to get my phone case back!
> 
> *anthra RGGH Day...*  this is not supposed to be my everyday bag but it's just so easy to use!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STOP!*


the Anthra with your hair is gorgeous! I have to go back to my four bag limit and reevaluate for this combo!

*Velo Sahara RH *for me today


----------



## ieweuyhs

Officier GSH Pom Pon
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Sorbet RH Pencil
Argent MU


----------



## maxxout

^^^
What??? No jesting today?

2005 Caramel City...posting image later.


----------



## maxxout

MAGJES said:


> Running errands with a breezy maxi dress and my colorful '08 Bubblegum RH City - sorry for the poor quality pic



LOVE this. Wish my big BG work was a city sometimes.   Probably a better size for that color.


----------



## ieweuyhs

<<<<< This 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is out of jests! 

But I'll share this Gary Larson's cartoon with you... Pretty much described my day...


----------



## AJ1025

^^Hah!  A total classic!
Wearing new to me Anthra GGH Weekender today


----------



## mere girl

_anthra RGGH Day again today_
*STOP!*


----------



## mere girl

AJ1025 said:


> ^^Hah! A total classic!
> Wearing new to me Anthra GGH Weekender today


 oooh...that was close!!!! posted at the same time!


----------



## patza_papatya

Milkyway Papier A4 + covered giant money


----------



## capbaggirl

Oh *Ches*, sorry to hear you had a 'yucky' day, I hope today is better!  


ieweuyhs said:


> <<<<< This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is out of jests!
> 
> But I'll share this Gary Larson's cartoon with you... Pretty much described my day...



*Amy - *your pretty *Bubblegum* City looks fab with your outfit.



MAGJES said:


> Running errands with a breezy maxi dress and my colorful '08 Bubblegum RH City - sorry for the poor quality pic


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you. I hope so too... ush:


----------



## maxxout

^^^
If those bastards give you any grief....send them my way, honey.
:boxing:


----------



## capbaggirl

*Sang RGGH City*

*Start........*


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> If those bastards give you any grief....send them my way, honey.
> :boxing:



Awwww.... Thank you, pumpkin.   Sadly, they're all inanimate stuff. My experiments didn't work, so will have to repeat them and it'll take longer than planned.


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## purses & pugs

chloe speaks said:


> *pugs: *still drooling over your Sang Town! she looks like she holds so much more than the First! i'm on the waitlist for the Cocquelicot Town GSH, so hopefully, i will have a little red



thanks chloe, yes it definitely holds more than a First. I Coq SGH Town will be wonderful, can't wait to see!


----------



## purses & pugs

purses & pugs said:


> Going on a business trip and will take:
> 
> *Black RH Weekender
> Tomato RH City
> Sang SGH Lady wallet
> Vert Thyme GGH CP
> Tempete mm
> Officier mm
> Canard moto jacket
> Black ballerinas
> Praline RGGH TT bracelet*



Same today.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pourpre GSH PT
Argent MU
Canard RGGH Money
Marine MM
Pommier MM


----------



## Cherrypinky

Argent gsh Pompon!


----------



## miu miu1

Chataigne GSH City (that's it )


----------



## passion4bags

Having Lunch with my Balenciaga Papier in Ardoise


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Cafe GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## ieweuyhs

Daily Jest (Well, this is not really a jest... How is a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 supposed to jest?) 

What do you think of this? 

24 pieces of art at USD 4400 a pop = USD 105 k!  And she's not even in kindergarten!


----------



## chemosphere

04 seafoam city
04 bl MU
silver cp
white cp


----------



## mere girl

cricket match at school today...so my _'match bag'_!

anthra RGGH Day!  

*STOP!*


----------



## AJ1025

08 Coral Vermillion GGH Part Time


----------



## maxxout

ieweuyhs said:


> Daily Jest (Well, this is not really a jest... How is a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supposed to jest?)
> 
> What do you think of this?
> 
> 24 pieces of art at USD 4400 a pop = USD 105 k!  And she's not even in kindergarten!




I like it. I also like what Greer said. She's plain great.

Slogging around today with my basher 2005 Caramel City. And without my new thingie that is still "out for delivery"  those postal bastards.


ps  you look *good*, chemo


----------



## capbaggirl

*Raisin GSH City

Start.......
*


----------



## capbaggirl

mmmmmm....... interesting! Would I pay that much money....probably not! 


ieweuyhs said:


> Daily Jest (Well, this is not really a jest... How is a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supposed to jest?)
> 
> What do you think of this?
> 
> 24 pieces of art at USD 4400 a pop = USD 105 k!  And she's not even in kindergarten!



ahhhh *chem - *your pretty Seafoam and that STUNNING Turquoise ring..... gorgeous!



chemosphere said:


> 04 seafoam city
> 04 bl MU
> silver cp
> white cp


----------



## ieweuyhs

ieweuyhs said:


> Pourpre GSH PT
> Argent MU
> Canard RGGH Money
> Marine MM
> Pommier MM



Same again... Too lazy to change bags...


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## Cherrypinky

LE limegreen GGH City...perfect for the summer


----------



## 2shai_

Seigle RGGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## bluetooth101

Ardoise GSH PT... Finally broke her out today!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sapphire RH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black moto jacket
Black ballerinas*


----------



## Livia1

Still my *black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## chemosphere

Thanks *cap!*  Oh and I haven't been around for a few days so I missed giving you my congrats sooner on the impressive double title... you deserve it with your pretty pics, gorgy bags, and good attendance!

Ah, thanks *maxx* also!  I have been so enjoying your daily outfit pics on here!  I'm still thinking about that beautiful printed Demeulemeester vest from last week!  Gorgeous!

Where did all the pictures go from this thread (did I miss something)?!  Well here are mine from today anyway....still in the midst of an early heat wave here, so I've been dressing extra "summery" and spending lots of time in the pool with the kiddies

04 white ph city
04 bl MU
white cp
silver cp
tomate cp
navy/black planet


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Raisin GSH City*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## maxxout

Thanks Chemo...trying to keep up the pics...love yours...of course.


Giving the pants another go today.   I also use these sheer silk pants as a scarf ........but not at the same time.


2005 CARAMEL CITY


----------



## riry

chemosphere said:


> 04 white ph city
> 04 bl MU
> white cp
> silver cp
> tomate cp
> navy/black planet



Beautiful pic, *chemosphere*... I love your necklace. Is it Adina Reyter? I have a similar one in gold and adore it.


----------



## chemosphere

riry said:


> Beautiful pic, *chemosphere*... I love your necklace. Is it Adina Reyter? I have a similar one in gold and adore it.



Hi Riry!  Thanks for the compliment on my fuzzy iphone pic!   Good spot...yes, it IS an Adina necklace just like yours!  I have a circle fetish so I really fell for this style too, when I found it years back.  I realized that I hadn't worn it in awhile, so I had to bust it back out for summer.


----------



## chemosphere

maxxout said:


> Thanks Chemo...trying to keep up the pics...love yours...of course.
> 
> 
> Giving the pants another go today.   I also use these sheer silk pants as a scarf ........but not at the same time.
> 
> 
> 2005 CARAMEL CITY
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?
> attachmentid=1423228&stc=1&d=1307635782



Lovely!  Your scarf is especially beautiful!


----------



## mere girl

Black RH city today....after using anthra Day for a week I must say the city felt like 'coming home' - very weird feeling!
Mother in law here tonight so late post ....
STOP!


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks* chemo*, love the colours in this shot! Your White PH City looks FABULOUS with your dress (some of my favourite colours - Outremer blue & Turquoise). Very cool nail polish, what colour is it?
It's funny how you are in the middle of a 'heat wave' & we are experiencing a 'cold snap' this morning was a suuny but chilly 5C - unusually cold for this area! But I am loving using boots & scarves etc...... I better enjoy it as we normally only have 'cold' weather for ~ 2 mths or so.

*maxxout - *another great outfit, it would look great with your colouring.

Today I have my *Blur Roi RGGH PT *with me.

*Start.........*

I'll post a photo with my Tolani scarf (I'm at wk so its a phone pic, sorry)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheating with my Celine today, but inside are

Bal sunnies
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Sorbet Pencil
Argent MU
Canard RGGH Money


----------



## capbaggirl




----------



## Crazyinlv

Short rule breaking quote:  


capbaggirl said:


>


----------



## Crazyinlv

That is so good.  Pants:scarf outstanding!!! 



maxxout said:


> Thanks Chemo...trying to keep up the pics...love yours...of course.
> 
> 
> Giving the pants another go today.   I also use these sheer silk pants as a scarf ........but not at the same time.
> 
> 
> 2005 CARAMEL CITY


----------



## Crazyinlv

My Papeete RH city...in love


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks *Crazyinlv -* I looooooove Papeete too!



Crazyinlv said:


> My Papeete RH city...in love


----------



## capbaggirl

*Chemo* - just saw your post in the nail polish thread, 'Deborah Lippmann's "I know what boy's like"' love this colour!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cyclade GSH Day


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black RH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Canard moto jacket*


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## mere girl

not many posters here today????? continue???? _just for a little while tho!_


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> *not many posters here today?????* continue???? _just for a little while tho!_




Yeah, what's up with everyone? 
I thought that last month it might be because of the intimidating photo rule but maybe people are actually busy enjoying summer and such


----------



## MAGJES

So humid here this week.....
I've finally using my Outremer City...it so matches this maxi dress


----------



## mere girl

^^ gorgeous dress!

*black RH City*
STOP!


----------



## capbaggirl

*MAGJES - *What a perfect match! Fab dress!


MAGJES said:


> So humid here this week.....
> I've finally using my Outremer City...it so matches this maxi dress


----------



## capbaggirl

*Nuage RGGH City

**:tumbleweed:** Start........ :tumbleweed:  
*


----------



## MissMerion

Moutard SGH city today


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## purses & pugs

Gorgeous *MAGJES*, I love Outremer!

Today:

*Black GGH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Praline RGGH TT
Black ballerinas*


----------



## maxxout

*MAGJES*
Hot stuff and cool bag.
Couldn&#8217;t have a better match.
Hope you keep posting pics.

Giving *2005 TURQUOISE* a shot.
A tad overexposed but this is one bag that I can _never_ get the depth of color or even the correct color to reproduce.






These silk pants make a good scarf too.


----------



## purse143

Michael Kors large bronze metallic hamilton tote


----------



## mere girl




----------



## mere girl

black RH City

STOP!


----------



## AJ1025

09 Charbon GGH Flat Clutch to dinner tonight/ 09 RH Black Work during the day today.


----------



## Denaroo

Vert Fonce MU and 04 Rose city


----------



## capbaggirl

*maxxout *- your Turquoise City is STUNNING!!!!!!!!! I WANT!

Will try and get my act together tomorrow & take some pics, in the mean time here is a pic showing some of my fave Bal colours....... I so love Bals sea greens & blues...... from Maldives, Papeete, Turquoise (all years), Cyclade, Blue Paon? & ahhhh gorgeous Outremer.







*Maldives GSH City

Start..........
*


----------



## har29

06 Black purse


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sahara SGH City*
*Sang SGH Lady wallet
Black SGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Cyclade Pencil
Sahara ballerinas
Black sunnies*


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH city*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## maxxout

capbaggirl said:


> *maxxout *- your Turquoise City is STUNNING!!!!!!!!! I WANT!
> 
> Will try and get my act together tomorrow & take some pics, in the mean time here is a pic showing some of my fave Bal colours....... I so love Bals sea greens & blues...... from Maldives, Papeete, Turquoise (all years), Cyclade, Blue Paon? & ahhhh gorgeous Outremer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maldives GSH City
> 
> Start..........
> *





"I WANT TO GO TO THERE"

Thanks CBG...this is a better pic of the color but still not it.
2005 TURQUOISE CITY


----------



## Livia1

maxxout said:


> "I WANT TO GO TO THERE"
> 
> Thanks CBG...this is a better pic of the color but still not it.
> 2005 TURQUOISE CITY




I love everything in this pic!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*07 Anthra First*


----------



## clevercat

Black GSH Day


----------



## mere girl

well I haven't been out with a bag today so shall we.... *continue*


----------



## MAGJES

Cyclade RGGH City


----------



## capbaggirl

I love love love this bag & it looks fab with grey. 
Thanks for another photo ...... I can't seem to get enough of it! If it's ok with you I'd like to save this pic on my computer. 
Would you say it is a little more 'green' IRL than in this pic?



maxxout said:


> "I WANT TO GO TO THERE"
> 
> Thanks CBG...this is a better pic of the color but still not it.
> 2005 TURQUOISE CITY


----------



## capbaggirl

*MAGJES - *your dress is a perfect match with Cyclade RGGH, you look great!



MAGJES said:


> Cyclade RGGH City


----------



## capbaggirl

*Murier RGGH PT

Continue.........*


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chataigne Work


----------



## MAGJES

capbaggirl said:


> *MAGJES - *your dress is a perfect match with Cyclade RGGH, you look great!


 
Thanks!

I really LOVE this bag!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin RH Day
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Argent MU


----------



## maxxout

^^^ oh...look who it is. my little squashead ^^^






			
				capbaggirl...I love love love this bag & it looks fab with grey. 
Thanks for another photo ...... I can't seem to get enough of it! If it's ok with you I'd like to save this pic on my computer. :smile1:
Would you say it is a little more 'green' IRL than in this pic?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> *capbaggirl*
> You little sweetie you...of course I would be honored to have my pic on your screen.   I will take another picture and get the color right even if I have to drag it into photoshop for a slight adjustment. Might not be for a couple of days though.    And yes...it does have a bit more green.
> I'm sure you will get one of these.  They are unreal IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> And* Livia* thank you for saying that!


----------



## maxxout

MAGJES said:


> Cyclade RGGH City




This is GREAT.  Another great pairing. That dress has a complicated pattern and the blue with rggh is perfect with it.


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks *maxxout *
I was actually bidding on one a few months back but it went for ~US$1800 + postage + I would send it to LMB to restore.... too $$$ ..... now after seeing your beauty..????? 
I'm sure if I am meant to get one, another will appear at the right time, and lets face it I have enough bags!!!! .... but 05 Turquoise just looks so yummy!!! 
Enjoy yours & I'll live vicariously through you!!! 



maxxout said:


> *capbaggirl*
> You little sweetie you...of course I would be honored to have my pic on your screen.   I will take another picture and get the color right even if I have to drag it into photoshop for a slight adjustment. Might not be for a couple of days though.    And yes...it does have a bit more green.
> I'm sure you will get one of these.  They are unreal IRL.


----------



## pree

Castagna City RH (I love her so much!! The leather is so soft and silky!!)
Michael Kors purse


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## yunces

Sang CP
Day Vieux Rose RGGH
ruby compsgnon ggh


----------



## purses & pugs

*Amethyst SGH PT
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Black SGH CP
Cyclade RH Pencil
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black sunnies*


----------



## chloe speaks

you ladies are really giving me the complex! love your beautiful Bal outfits! I may have to get out of my yoga pants tshirt outfit 

i think today i will probably use Black Twiggy...pics later

*Magjes*: those summer dress-blue bag pairings are really amazing. love the maxi dress!
*maxxout*: that turquoise 05 --->  and of course, your effortless stylings to accompany


----------



## pbdb

AMETHYST GGH MIDDAY
BLACK GSH MONEY WALLET (too lazy to switch to GGH)


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon RH Day


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> ^^^ oh...look who it is. my little squashead ^^^



Hey, pumpkin! 

Did you see this? It was in honour of you!


----------



## maxxout

ME?
I just saw them.  Fabulous....such a great selection.  You really have some of the best colors.  No grey, black or caramel for you!  That's pretty much what my collection is...4 different caramels and 3 greys!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you. 

I do have grey in the form of Anthracite, but as you can see, that colour came off looking  more bluish than grayish. I have a Black GSH Pochette too, but the mirror is smaller than the usual mirrors, so I omitted that. No caramels, because I don't like light browns. 

But Bals = colours for me... Hence this:






I guess I'm Bal-content for now. ush: *In denial*

Hey, no one does colours like Bals! Even your 4 different Caramels are of different shades right, even the two 2005s? That's what makes Bals so fun (and frustrating)!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Pourpre GSH PT*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Thank you.
> 
> I do have grey in the form of Anthracite, but as you can see, that colour came off looking more bluish than grayish. I have a Black GSH Pochette too, but the mirror is smaller than the usual mirrors, so I omitted that. No caramels, because I don't like light browns.
> 
> But Bals = colours for me... Hence this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm Bal-content for now. ush: *In denial*
> 
> Hey, no one does colours like Bals! Even your 4 different Caramels are of different shades right, even the two 2005s? That's what makes Bals so fun (and frustrating)!


 oh this is so pretty...I have black, truffle and anthra! _BORING!!_

_*anthra RGGH Day today*_
_*STOP!*_


----------



## mere girl

_actually ...from tomorrow I will have another black_


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> _actually ...from tomorrow I will have another black_




Oh reeeeeally 
Do tell!


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Oh reeeeeally
> Do tell!


 :giggles: this made me laugh!!

edit...I was trying to write *touché* - took me ages to find the accent thingy!


----------



## NYCavalier

black rggh pt
nuage sgh money wallet!


----------



## capbaggirl

*mere - *spill....... what black beauty is on its way to you???????

*Rouge Theatre RH City


Start.......
*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Yes, spill, *mere girl*! We NEED to know!

Lilac RH City
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Argent MU


----------



## maxxout

^^^


ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Thank you.
> 
> I do have grey in the form of Anthracite, but as you can see, that colour came off looking  more bluish than grayish. I have a Black GSH Pochette too, but the mirror is smaller than the usual mirrors, so I omitted that. No caramels, because *I don't like light browns.*
> 
> But Bals = colours for me... Hence this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm Bal-content for now. ush: *In denial*
> 
> Hey, no one does colours like Bals! Even your 4 different Caramels are of different shades right, even the two 2005s? That's what makes Bals so fun (and frustrating)!



*Don't tell that to your doggie!*




Agree 100% about Balenciaga being  champion in the color division.  No other designer comes close.  And yes, I put both 05 caramel mirrors in because they really are very different.


----------



## maxxout

mere girl said:


> _actually ...from tomorrow I will have another black_





wait a minute...you already have a great black City, one of the best I have ever seen


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> 
> *Don't tell that to your doggie!*



He's not really light brown... Darker than that, almost like Chocolate? Guess, like Bals, his colour does not photograph accurately...


----------



## Livia1

YES! How perfect is that, I'm carrying my *Rouge Theatre City* today. I almost took it with me yesterday instead.
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> *mere - *spill....... what black beauty is on its way to you???????
> 
> *Rouge Theatre RH City
> 
> 
> Start.......
> *



Crap, why didn't I take my RT out?

*Black RH City *for me today. 
*Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Canard moto jacket*


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Thank you.
> 
> I do have grey in the form of Anthracite, but as you can see, that colour came off looking  more bluish than grayish. I have a Black GSH Pochette too, but the mirror is smaller than the usual mirrors, so I omitted that. No caramels, because I don't like light browns.
> 
> But Bals = colours for me... Hence this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm Bal-content for now. ush: *In denial*
> 
> Hey, no one does colours like Bals! Even your 4 different Caramels are of different shades right, even the two 2005s? That's what makes Bals so fun (and frustrating)!



Bals = colours for me too!!
Gorgy mirror pic Ches


----------



## pbdb

cheating with my Gucci black leather backpack but have my Black GSH Money wallet + Bal moto black jacket from 2010FW to bring with me to Belgium (DH says weather there now is 15-18 degrees at night so...); flight tonite but be back on Sunday and hopefully my denim moto will have arrived by then.


----------



## capbaggirl

Yeah! I was hoping for a 'trifecta' but P&P didn't use her RT today 
 
At least we were bag twins today!  



Livia1 said:


> YES! How perfect is that, I'm carrying my *Rouge Theatre City* today. I almost took it with me yesterday instead.
> *Sapphire Money Wallet*
> *Pourpre Pencil*
> *Ruby CP*
> *Cyclade MM*


----------



## capbaggirl

I was tossing up between my Blk & RT ..... but since I was wearing all black I wanted a bit of 'POP' ...... sorry 



purses & pugs said:


> Crap, why didn't I take my RT out?
> 
> B]Black RH City [/B]for me today.
> *Sang SGH Lady wallet
> Vert Thyme GGH CP
> Tempete mm
> Officier mm
> Canard moto jacket*


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> Bals = colours for me too!!
> Gorgy mirror pic Ches



Thank you, momma. I'm sure your mirror pic will be gorgeous too!


----------



## mere girl

maxxout said:


> wait a minute...you already have a great black City, one of the best I have ever seen


 _says the lady with 4 caramels and 3 greys!_


----------



## maxxout

^^
Oh......yeah......................I forgot.


----------



## mere girl

Early STOP today - sorry!
but need to post a pic of my bag today.....

black *05* City... wish you could touch it!


----------



## MAGJES

'06 Truffle Work

edit - ^^posted at the same time - squeeze me in!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> Early STOP today - sorry!
> but need to post a pic of my bag today.....
> 
> black *05* City... wish you could touch it!




Well hello!
That's a stunner. It looks just perfect.
Congrats mere girl.


----------



## maxxout

HOLY COW MERE...THAT'S FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



(now I understand)


----------



## j0yc3

SGH Sanguine Work for me today


----------



## mere girl

maxxout said:


> HOLY COW MERE...THAT'S FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (*now I understand*)


 thank you! and yes, now_ I_ understand what the black 05 fuss is all about!


----------



## chloe speaks

mere girl said:


> Early STOP today - sorry!
> but need to post a pic of my bag today.....
> 
> black *05* City... wish you could touch it!


what a beauty she is mere girl. LOVE the 05 leather

here's my style outfit for today - actually I will wear later to go out for dinner:


----------



## maxxout

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I like matching a bag to a belt...was messing around with Bordueax City and an old same color alligator belt today (sorry dear alligator...who I love...but I got this at a thrift shop about 20 years ago....so don't hate me)


Today:

04 Black City


----------



## MAGJES

chloe speaks said:


> what a beauty she is mere girl. LOVE the 05 leather
> 
> here's my style outfit for today - actually I will wear later to go out for dinner:


 
Which red is this?


----------



## capbaggirl

*Cyclade GSH PT

Start.......*


----------



## chloe speaks

MAGJES said:


> Which red is this?


ruby


----------



## ieweuyhs

Congratulations, *mere girl*! It is lovely!

Anthra GSH Work
Argent MU
Red Ballerina charm
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Sorbet RH Pencil


----------



## miu miu1

'10 Vert D'Eau RGGH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Gorgeous! Congrats *mere! *Are you keeping both the 06 & 05?




mere girl said:


> Early STOP today - sorry!
> but need to post a pic of my bag today.....
> 
> black *05* City... wish you could touch it!


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats *mere! *Are you keeping both the 06 & 05?


 
Morning....or afternoon?

well....I thought the 05 was going to be a bit of a throwaround, bad weather alternative to my 06 as it was a really good BIN price (totally unplanned spur of the moment purchase!) Turns out to be almost pretty perfect and I don't really need two perfect black bags (does that make sense..?) so ..... both are gorgeous blacks just very different!


----------



## capbaggirl

afternoon here.......morning there????

Oh how terrible for you! To have 2 perfect Blk bags both Chevre no less!..... well you could still make one of them your 'throw around' bag, the question becomes which will become the 'basher' bag! 



mere girl said:


> Morning....or afternoon?
> 
> well....I thought the 05 was going to be a bit of a throwaround, bad weather alternative to my 06 as it was a really good BIN price (totally unplanned spur of the moment purchase!) Turns out to be almost pretty perfect and I don't really need two perfect black bags (does that make sense..?) so ..... both are gorgeous blacks just very different!


----------



## purses & pugs

*mere girl*, your 05 black is beyond gorgeous, I really wish I could touch it! 

*chloe speaks*, that outfit looks super hot! Gorgey bag and I LOVE those CLs...sigh

*Ches*, I will take a mirror pic sooner or later, but I guess it's gonna be later beacuse all my mirrors are attached to the bags and it will take forever to remove them, take pics and then put them back on


----------



## purses & pugs

*Moutarde RH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black ballerinas*

Didn't I promise you a Moutarde pic ages ago *Cap*? I took a really quick one before heading out:


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City* for me
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## Cherrypinky

Argent GSH Pompon!


----------



## mere girl




----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Are we starting the game? It's 2.15 am here!!!


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Are we starting the game? It's 2.15 am here!!!


 oh sorry - did I confuse the issue - I replied to capbaggirl but I didn't put the S word...thought we were still on the first S word from post 3452?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Oh yeah! You have yet to stop for the day, I realised. ush: My mistake... 

BTW, I think you should keep BOTH Black Cities!


----------



## mere girl

*black RH City*

STOP


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Oh yeah! You have yet to stop for the day, I realised. ush: My mistake...
> 
> *BTW, I think you should keep BOTH Black Cities!*


 
hmmm..you could be right!


----------



## NYCavalier

galet sgh city
nuage sgh money wallet


----------



## kathym

EB GSH city and black 06 make-up


----------



## capbaggirl

Oops! Sorry for the late start...... crazy day at work! 
*
Canard RGGH PT

Start........*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sang RH City
Argent MU
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM


----------



## roey

Anthra SGH WE today.


----------



## capbaggirl

*P&P - *that is one GORGEOUS bag!!!! Yellow bags have never really interested me..... but .... Moutarde is very tempting! Thank you so much for an updated pic of your beautiful * *bag. 



purses & pugs said:


> *Moutarde RH City
> Sang SGH Lady wallet
> Vert Thyme GGH CP
> Tempete mm
> Officier mm
> Black ballerinas*
> 
> Didn't I promise you a Moutarde pic ages ago *Cap*? I took a really quick one before heading out:


----------



## Livia1

Will be *black RH City* again today as it's raining
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> *P&P - *that is one GORGEOUS bag!!!! Yellow bags have never really interested me..... but .... Moutarde is very tempting! Thank you so much for an updated pic of your beautiful * *bag.



Aw you're sweet
I am not a very yellow person but Moutarde has always wowed me and I love this bag to pieces!


----------



## purses & pugs

Cheating today with a vintage Chanel camera bag, but I also carry my
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black ballerinas


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Cafe GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## MAGJES

Militaire RH Work


----------



## mere girl

*black RH City *again... .....will change tomorrow though as school sports Day!

_S_*T*O_P_


----------



## Denaroo

04 Rose city
07 violet MU
07 violet CP


----------



## capbaggirl

*Seigle RGGH City


Start................*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ruby Courier 
Bal sunnies
Argent MU 
Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM 
Marine MM


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Oooh, nice bag today, *N*!

Vert Menthe Maxi Twiggy
Bouton D'or MU


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Sorbet Twiggy


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## purses & pugs

*RT City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Praline RGGH TT*


----------



## MAGJES

Ardoise RH Work


----------



## mere girl

sports day for my youngest son today.....though rained off at last minute...but carried

_anthra RGGH Day_

S_T_OP!


----------



## chloe speaks

No Bal for me today in the rain, plus toddler duty at the Zoo.

but in my Patagonia backpack,
*Sang Money Wallet
Sang Key Fob
Noix Pencil Box*


----------



## Mia Bella

*My Black Milkyway Ligne Papier A4* 
*Maldives CP*


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks **A* *& I hope you can score a Coquelicot Maxi Twiggy soon!

Today is my *Ardoise RGGH City

Start..................*


----------



## Livia1

Still my *Anthra RGGH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*


----------



## purses & pugs

Just came back from some Saturday errands and carried my *Sang SGH Town*, love this bag.
Plus:
*Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Officier mm
Tempete mm*


----------



## riry

'10 Black RGGH Pom Pon


----------



## MAGJES

Electric Blue RH Work


----------



## less1126

Dark Night Velo
Grenadine Continental Zip Wallet
Black Cherry Coin Purse
Evergreen Mini Mini Coin Purse
Dark Night Double Card Holder
Blue Roi Smart Phone Pouch


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Praline Twiggy


----------



## imlvholic

Seigle Velo


----------



## mere girl

1.35am! been out with black GSH Envelope Clutch
*STOP!!*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Anthra RH First

Start.......*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Vert Fonce RH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Cyclade Pencil
Black ballerinas*


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH Envelope Clutch*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## riry

Black RGGH Pom Pon


----------



## Denaroo

04 rose city
07 VF MU


----------



## mere girl

not many posters today but I am going to bed soon.....tired!!
It is Fathers Day so popped out for a quick lunch with *GSH black Envelope Clutch *- love this  It's a S/S 2011 and so soft!

*STOP*

sad sad day today...my beloved black 06 City packed up ready for a new home 
I had to keep opening the box to compare to my 05 many times to keep checking I was 'happy' to let the 06 go. Would have loved to have kept both but unfortunately not an option :cry:


----------



## capbaggirl

Oh *mere *.... that must have been hard.......... luckily Gorgeous Miss 05 is there to keep you company! 

*Cyclade GSH PT

Start........*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon GGH PT


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^We're ALMOST bag twins

Charbon GGH City
Argent MU
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Canard RGGH Money


----------



## BagsR4Me

*07 Anthra First*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Moutarde RH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Black ballerinas*


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## MAGJES

Moutarde Work


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Cafe GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## miu miu1

LE Turqouise GGH City


----------



## NYCavalier

BL SGH City
Nuage SGH Money Wallet


----------



## mere girl

black RH CIty - 
*STOP!*


----------



## capbaggirl

Used my *Cyclade GSH PT * again! 
*Start........*


----------



## ririan

yesterday: Grenadine GSH City


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City
Argent MU
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Canard RGGH Money


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sahara SGH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm*


----------



## mere girl

*black RH City* 

*STOP!*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Cyclade GSH PT* *again*! 
I am lovin' this bag, especially with Chanel LE Rodeo Drive nail polish...... 
I promise to change bags tomorrow 

*Start........*


----------



## Livia1

^^ Wowsa, capbaggirl! I love turquoise so I'm crazy about everything in this picture.


I'm carrying my *Anthra RGGH City* again today
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## 2shai_

Black GGH Hobo
Black GGH Money


----------



## pbdb

Nuage RH Mini pompon 
Black GSH Money Wallet


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> *Cyclade GSH PT* *again*!
> I am lovin' this bag, especially with Chanel LE Rodeo Drive nail polish......
> I promise to change bags tomorrow
> 
> *Start........*



I love everything in these pics, the incredible yummy bag, the matching ring and the pretty nail polish


----------



## purses & pugs

*Anthra RGGH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Ardoise RGGH cuff bracelet
Sahara ballerinas*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Light Olive GSH PT
Canard RGGH Money
Framboise MU
Pommier MM
Marine MM


----------



## MAGJES

Seigle SGH Work
Tomato Wallet


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> *Anthra RGGH City
> *



Woot-woot! 
And we're bag twins today.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Woot-woot!
> And we're bag twins today.



YAY! Gosh, how I love this combo


----------



## saira1214

purses & pugs said:


> *Anthra RGGH City*
> *Sang SGH Lady wallet*
> *Vert Thyme GGH CP*
> *Tempete mm*
> *Officier mm*
> *Ardoise RGGH cuff bracelet*
> *Sahara ballerinas*


 
What?!?? You finally caved to the RGGH? I'm glad you did! It's truly my favorite!!! Congrats on your Anthra RGGH! We need pics or did I miss it?


----------



## purses & pugs

saira1214 said:


> What?!?? You finally caved to the RGGH? I'm glad you did! It's truly my favorite!!! Congrats on your Anthra RGGH! We need pics or did I miss it?



Yup, I did But it will only be this bag though, lol!
I haven't posted any pics, I tried to take some but it's impossible to photograph... None of the pics did this beauty any justice so I'll give it another try later.


----------



## saira1214

purses & pugs said:


> Yup, I did But it will only be this bag though, lol!
> I haven't posted any pics, I tried to take some but it's impossible to photograph... None of the pics did this beauty any justice so I'll give it another try later.


 
Ohhh, can't wait! Is it from f/w 2011? If so, I've been hearing that there are no undertones, a straight grey.  Is that right?

Oh, and we'll see about that being your only RGGH bag! LOL!!


----------



## purses & pugs

saira1214 said:


> Ohhh, can't wait! Is it from f/w 2011? If so, I've been hearing that there are no undertones, a straight grey.  Is that right?
> 
> Oh, and we'll see about that being your only RGGH bag! LOL!!



Yes it's FW 2011 and it looks like a true charcoal grey to me, very beautiful. But the weird thing is that it shows a blue and sometimes green tone in pics Also the RGGH looks dull when I photograph it! It's one of those bags you better see IRL I guess. 
My RGGH "collection" now consists of one bag and two bracelets - that is enough!


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> Yes it's FW 2011 and it looks like a true charcoal grey to me, very beautiful. But the weird thing is that it shows a blue and sometimes green tone in pics Also the RGGH looks dull when I photograph it! It's one of those bags you better see IRL I guess.
> My RGGH "collection" now consists of one bag and two bracelets - that is enough!


 oh wow - congrats! I have a Day RGGH and I'm really quite tempted to 'swap' it for a city! I think anthra looks gorgeous with the RGGH!


----------



## saira1214

purses & pugs said:


> Yes it's FW 2011 and it looks like a true charcoal grey to me, very beautiful. But the weird thing is that it shows a blue and sometimes green tone in pics Also the RGGH looks dull when I photograph it! It's one of those bags you better see IRL I guess.
> My RGGH "collection" now consists of one bag and two bracelets - that is enough!


 That's the beauty of Anthra (the blue and green tones, although not always noticeable to the nake eye). I hear you and the RGGH not photographing well.  I think that is what prevents some from actually taking the plunge.


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> oh wow - congrats! I have a Day RGGH and I'm really quite tempted to 'swap' it for a city! I think anthra looks gorgeous with the RGGH!



Thanks mere! Yes, I really adore the Anthra/RGGH combo and I'll bet it's great in a Day too


----------



## purses & pugs

saira1214 said:


> That's the beauty of Anthra (the blue and green tones, although not always noticeable to the nake eye). I hear you and the RGGH not photographing well.  I think that is what prevents some from actually taking the plunge.



You are so right many people may think this combo is a little dull if they only see it in pics, but it really isn't!


----------



## AJ1025

09 Charbon GGH Flat Clutch today


----------



## mere girl

05 black RH City_ again_!

_*STOP!*_


----------



## NYCavalier

Anthra GSH City
Nuage GSH Money Wallet
Coq RH TT


----------



## capbaggirl

*Livia & P&P - *Thank you for your sweet comments, this combo definitely put an extra spring in my step 



Livia1 said:


> ^^ Wowsa, capbaggirl! I love turquoise so I'm crazy about everything in this picture.





purses & pugs said:


> I love everything in these pics, the incredible yummy bag, the matching ring and the pretty nail polish


----------



## capbaggirl

You got it!!! Congrats this is such a pretty combo, so far I have refrained from Anthra RGGH as I have Canard RGGH..... but maybe I need to give Anthra another look esp this season????? 
Enjoy!!!!



purses & pugs said:


> *Anthra RGGH City
> Sang SGH Lady wallet
> Vert Thyme GGH CP
> Tempete mm
> Officier mm
> Ardoise RGGH cuff bracelet
> Sahara ballerinas*



*Amy *it that your kitty in the jar in your new avatar ??? :giggles:



MAGJES said:


> Seigle SGH Work
> Tomato Wallet


----------



## capbaggirl

*Poupre GSH PT

Start......*


----------



## MAGJES

capbaggirl said:


> *Amy *it that your kitty in the jar in your new avatar ??? :giggles:


 
Yep!  
He'll go anywhere to find his "pipe cleaner" toy.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Evergreen GSH Day
Canard RGGH Money
Officier CGH Money
Framboise MU
Marine MM
Pommier MM


----------



## roey

MAGJES said:


> Yep!
> He'll go anywhere to find his "pipe cleaner" toy.


 
OMG, this is the funniest thing I have ever seen and I have had cats my whole life!


----------



## Livia1

*p&p*, I'm so glad you're loving your Anthra RGGH. It is such a beautiful combination. You're right though, it's really difficult to photograph it well. This is certainly one of those colours (plus hardware) that needs to be seen irl.


I will be out the door in just a few minutes, don't have time to change bags so I will just be taking my *Anthra RGGH City* again.
*Sapphire Money Wallet* 
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> You got it!!! Congrats this is such a pretty  combo, so far I have refrained from Anthra RGGH as I have Canard  RGGH..... but maybe I need to give Anthra another look esp this  season?????
> Enjoy!!!!


 
 Thank you so much cap! I think Canard and Anthra RGGH may be a little similar but you can never have too many Bals, can you??:giggles:



MAGJES said:


> Yep!
> He'll go anywhere to find his "pipe cleaner" toy.



LOL!!! Your cat is crazy and very funny



Livia1 said:


> *p&p*, I'm so glad you're loving your Anthra RGGH. It is such a beautiful combination. You're right though, it's really difficult to photograph it well. This is certainly one of those colours (plus hardware) that needs to be seen irl.


Thank you Livia, it's very beautiful but yes, you definitley need to see it IRL, it's so hard to photograph (as you prob know!)


----------



## purses & pugs

*Anthra RGGH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm*


----------



## mere girl

black RH City out for lunch with me....

*STOP!*


----------



## megt10

Mimosa GSH Velo


----------



## chloe speaks

megt10 said:


> Mimosa GSH Velo



*megt10*: that sounds so pretty. you must post a pic/model pic

For me today: 
*Black Matelasse *(new to me!)
*Sang Money
Sang Key Fob
Noix Pencil Case*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Outremer GSH PT

Start......* oops forgot to start......


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City* again.
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## Star*kitten

still my beloved greige city


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheating with my Celine today but Bal accessories are in there -

Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Framboise MU


----------



## French75

Hi ladies, I'm back from my vacation in Cuba (will post pics of course 
Today I carry my beloved 2005 RT work


----------



## purses & pugs

^sounds like a nice vaccay *French*!


*Black RH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Officier mm
Tempete mm*


----------



## megt10

chloe speaks said:


> *megt10*: that sounds so pretty. you must post a pic/model pic
> 
> For me today:
> *Black Matelasse *(new to me!)
> *Sang Money*
> *Sang Key Fob*
> *Noix Pencil Case*


 

Ok here is a pic of my GSH Mimosa Velo. I love the color and the style of the Velo. My favorite style use to be the Brief this is similar but just a smaller scale. I took off the messenger strap and am thinking of getting shortened.


----------



## chloe speaks

^^Velo is cute in Mimosa!

*Sahara Velo
Sang Money
Sang Key Fob
Noix Pencil Case*


----------



## lvdreamer

Chocolate Box


----------



## NYCavalier

I'm wearing my anthra sgh city (again, lol)
nuage sgh money wallet



megt10 said:


> Ok here is a pic of my GSH Mimosa Velo. I love the color and the style of the Velo. My favorite style use to be the Brief this is similar but just a smaller scale. I took off the messenger strap and am thinking of getting shortened.



megt!! you look amazing!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE your mimosa sgh velo!!!


----------



## megt10

NYCavalier said:


> I'm wearing my anthra sgh city (again, lol)
> nuage sgh money wallet
> 
> 
> 
> megt!! you look amazing!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE your mimosa sgh velo!!!


 Thanks NY, I fell in love with this color when I saw it at Balenciaga in SCP. They didn't have the style I wanted so when it popped up on Balenciaga.com I couldn't get my card out fast enough . I am really loving the Velo and will be adding more to my growing collection.


----------



## clevercat

My new-to-me Raisin GSH Work. I am sooooo in love wth everything about this bag!


----------



## ancy

Black cherry part-time with silver GH


----------



## mere girl

*black RH City *to school sports Day today!

_STOP!_


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra Twiggy


----------



## molee808

Black RGGH Mini Pompon ^^


----------



## tomatored

Carrying my olive Twiggy!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Sapphire RH Work

Start.........*


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City* (poor bag, it's verging on abuse really and maybe the other bags are getting jealous. Will change tomorrow)
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## pbdb

Raisin GGH EC for a nite out with friends


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tempete SGH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Ardiose RGGH Cuff *


----------



## molee808

Black RGGH Mini Pompon... again
Black RGGH Mini Pocket
Saddle MM CP


----------



## BagsR4Me

*07 Anthra First*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cyclade RH City


----------



## chunkylover53

Raisin SGH city


----------



## mere girl

oops...a bit late..

*black 05 City RH* yet again (but why not?!) 

_STOP!_


----------



## capbaggirl

Took my new *Blue Lavende GSH PT* out for a spin.....she is so pretty! 

*Start.......*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Outremer RH Velo
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Black SGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Purple Bal sunnies*
*Black ballerinas*


----------



## mere girl

I've been home all day ......_continue_


----------



## oggers86

Pumpkin Twiggy


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Dark Knight RH Maxi Twiggy
Bouton D'Or Make UP


----------



## BagsR4Me

*07 Anthra First* again


----------



## AJ1025

Anthra GGH WE today


----------



## riry

*maxxout* and I just had the loveliest time together at dinner (everyone should have dinner with *maxx* at least once in their lives... I just adore her to pieces).
Anyways, here are the bags we had with us (can I have *maxx's points*???)

'05 Turquoise RH City
'05 Rouge Theatre RH City
'10 Light Olive RGGH City
'10 Sang RH Day


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ riry and maxxout (a couple of my faaaavorite girls on tpf) - you guys brought FOUR bags with your to dinner? Now that is livin it up! What did the waiter say? Did they ask questions or at least ask you where the other two girls with the pretty bags went? 

"Looks like its just us." 

You guys need to post this in the tpf meet-up thread - lovely! Just lovely. Where did you two dine? Something about Korean BBQ with all the fixins'? YUMM. You two couldn't keep your hands off each others bbags I'll bet. Man, brought four? Might as well bring the whole lot of them. 

maxx - so lucky to see riry's Olive rggh city in action. She doesn't dare take it out I tell you! Must have been something special.


----------



## purses & pugs

*riry*, oh how fun that dinner with *maxxout *must have been - and with _four _Bbags! Now that's the spirit I so wish I could have joined that party. You look great ladies:buttercup: thanks for sharing!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black RH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Officier mm
Tempete mm
Black ballerinas*


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my *black RH City* today.
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## capbaggirl

That must have been some dinner! Sooooooo jealous ! :greengrin:
FOUR bags!!!!!! You did us all proud! 
It sounds like you guys had a 'blast'! How cool that tpf facilitates such beautiful friendships!  Thanks for sharing. 



riry said:


> *maxxout* and I just had the loveliest time together at dinner (everyone should have dinner with *maxx* at least once in their lives... I just adore her to pieces).
> Anyways, here are the bags we had with us (can I have *maxx's points*???)
> 
> '05 Turquoise RH City
> '05 Rouge Theatre RH City
> '10 Light Olive RGGH City
> '10 Sang RH Day


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## capbaggirl

*Black GGH PT *

*Continue .......*


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Vert Thyme GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Tempete GSH Mini Money
Sang Click


----------



## mere girl

Truffle RH city today

*STOP*!


----------



## chloe speaks

^^re: Riry and Maxxout's outing (tpf's quote function not working i think)

I adore that the two of you were out with four bags! I have yet to meet a Bal pal in real life. I don't KNOW anyone with a Bal in real life, although lots of ladies in NYC have them.


----------



## maxxout

OH...I just saw this.  It was the BEST!!!!!!!  I am now going to LA way more.  And yes, Chloe, there is something really special about hanging with a Bal Gal.  Are we called Balerinas?   riry is my new bff.   We talked non-stop from the moment we met.  It was a _long_ dinner.....with a little Bal shopping before.   We are already plotting our next adventure.  And perhaps getting REREsaurus to join in.



I guess I should post a bag.

05 Caramel City
05 black cp
05 RT cp
08 saddle cp


----------



## capbaggirl

Blue Lavande GSH PT 
Start......


----------



## pbdb

Outremer GSH City + Black GSH Money wallet

(will get my Bleu Lavande in July but can't make up my mind if with GSH or RGGH)


----------



## Livia1

*Rouge Theatre City* 
*Sapphire Money Walet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Anthra RGGH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Praline RGGH TT
Black ballerinas*


----------



## mere girl

truffle RH City

*STOP!*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Sorbet Twiggy


----------



## capbaggirl

Inspired by *Livia* ........ *Rouge Theater City* 

*Start.......*


----------



## pbdb

watching 3D Transformers 3 with kids and DH later today so methinks I need my Sang RGGH City with me or Vert Menthe RGGH City so will definitely carry either one.


----------



## Livia1

Yes! I'm carrying *Rouge Theatre City* again today. Apparently it's the last day of sunshine and warm weather in two weeks so I thought I might as well - RT looks so beautiful in the sun .
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*




*p&p*, carrying your RT?


----------



## purses & pugs

^no, I don't 

I'm carrying my Celine tricolor Mini Luggage, it's finally sunny weather today so I could bring this baby out. 

Carrying my usual accessories though:
*Sang SGH Lady wallet
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm*


----------



## French75

2007 Marine work
2004 Rose CP


----------



## mere girl

yummy 05 black RH City

*STOP!*


----------



## tomatored

Black City.


----------



## capbaggirl

Yeah!!!!



Livia1 said:


> Yes! I'm carrying *Rouge Theatre City* again today. Apparently it's the last day of sunshine and warm weather in two weeks so I thought I might as well - RT looks so beautiful in the sun .
> *Sapphire Money Wallet*
> *Pourpre Pencil*
> *Ruby CP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *p&p*, carrying your RT?



 ....maybe next month we will get a triple RT day! 
....but I do so love your Celine 


purses & pugs said:


> ^no, I don't
> 
> I'm carrying my Celine tricolor Mini Luggage, it's finally sunny weather today so I could bring this baby out.
> 
> Carrying my usual accessories though:
> *Sang SGH Lady wallet
> Vert Thyme GGH CP
> Tempete mm
> Officier mm*


----------



## capbaggirl

Today Miss *Blue Paon GSH PT* made her debut!

*Start.......*


----------



## bggog

I'm carrying a Balenciaga Velo in Praline... I AM LOVING IT!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> ....maybe next month we will get a triple RT day!
> ....but I do so love your Celine


Yes, that would be cool if we could be RT triplets for a day
And thanks, it's nice to vary a little with the Celine sometimes!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Coquelicot SGH City
Black SGH TT
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempte mm
Officier mm
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Black ballerinas*


----------



## Livia1

^^ I wish I was carrying a Coquelicot today but still waiting.

I am carrying my *Rouge Theatre* again today though, so I'll live 
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## tatertot

Sandstone GGH WE
Black Life Wallet
Sang Card case w/ mirror
BC Mini Mini


----------



## French75

2004 Pumpkin city
2004 Marron CP


----------



## chloe speaks

Livia1 said:


> ^^ I wish I was carrying a Coquelicot today but still waiting.
> 
> I am carrying my *Rouge Theatre* again today though, so I'll live
> *Sapphire Money Wallet*
> *Pourpre Pencil*
> *Ruby CP*



^^Yes, you will live ...soon, *Liv1*, soon.

*Matelasse Black
Sang Money
Noix Pencil
Sang Key Fob*


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Ardoise GSH City*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## thedseer

rt twiggy


----------



## AJ1025

RH Tomato City


----------



## mere girl

let it run over for the last few hours of June I think???

_continue...._


----------



## MAGJES

Cyclade RGGH City


----------



## French75

Just came back from a 3hours show by Prince in Paris !! The most amazing show I have ever seen !! With my 02 Flat Brass Caramel Hobo


----------



## maxxout

^^^
How excellent!!!   Prince

Jut keep carrying that *05 Caramel City*. 

But I just got a pair of Turquoise J Brand jeans and I know that tomorrow I will be taking out 05 Turquoise again.  Some big white shirt.  So *French* ...I know you are a J Brand girl... Got them online.


----------



## capbaggirl

Still using my  *Blue Paon GSH PT *.... 

Good idea *mere - **continue......*


----------



## purses & pugs

French75 said:


> Just came back from a 3hours show by Prince in Paris !! The most amazing show I have ever seen !! With my 02 Flat Brass Caramel Hobo



Oh yay!! I'm going to a Prince consert in Oslo July 23, hope it will be just as amazing. You must have looked to cool & chic with the hobo there!

Cheating with a vintage Chanel tassel bag today.


----------



## French75

still carrying my 2002 FB Hobo 

It was absolutely amazing !!!! what an incredible artist, I 've attended a lot of shows before but this one is my number 1 !!  You won't regret it  
He played for 3 hours and he could have stayed on stage and play all night long for sure !! a little preview for you 









 


purses & pugs said:


> Oh yay!! I'm going to a Prince consert in Oslo July 23, hope it will be just as amazing. You must have looked to cool & chic with the hobo there!
> 
> Cheating with a vintage Chanel tassel bag today.


----------



## purses & pugs

^^ Oh wow, thanks for the preview *French*!! Now I'm even more excited! So happy to hear you had the best time


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## mere girl

oh I thought I had _stopped_ this morning??!! weird - I'm losing my mind!

black RH 05 city
_
STOP! _


----------



## BagsR4Me

Is there going to be a "start" today?  :cry:


----------



## capbaggirl

Still using my *Blue Paon GSH PT * can't seem to put this baby down.

*Start......*


----------



## BagsR4Me

Woohoo!!

*Vert Thyme GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## imlvholic

Not wasting anymore time, test drive my new *Coquilicot City* & I've not step out the house yet, it already feels so good!


----------



## 2shai_

Galet GGH PT
Black GGH Money


----------



## purses & pugs

Will be going to a huge birthday celebration today so I'm going to cheat today as well, this time with my Chanel Reissue 226 in black with gold hw. 

Tomorrow there will be a Bal again


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## riry

Sanguine RH City!


----------



## French75

2004 Rose city !! like Maxxout  !


----------



## vixenv

capbaggirl said:


> Still using my  *Blue Paon GSH PT *....
> 
> Good idea *mere - **continue......*


Can you post a pic of your bag?  I am considering a purchase and would love to see it.


----------



## capbaggirl

Still using pretty *Miss Blue Paon GSH PT *..... 

*vixenv - *this bag is bright & gorgeous, here is a link to my thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...blue-paon-blue-lavande-comparison-690954.html


----------



## maxxout

French75 said:


> 2004 Rose city !! like Maxxout  !




Hey good going.......where did you get it?  Do you love it?  And now that little cp has company.  Congratulations on this new City!

Today carried 2005 Caramel City but changed to a deep red Julius bag.


----------



## French75

I got it on Bonanza a few weeks ago, my BF received it and brought it to me when we were in Cuba  I must say I love that shade of pink, it's the perfect pink to me, and it looks very nice with grey outfits, and the 2004 leather is awesome of course 









maxxout said:


> Hey good going.......where did you get it? Do you love it? And now that little cp has company. Congratulations on this new City!
> 
> Today carried 2005 Caramel City but changed to a deep red Julius bag.


----------



## mere girl

oooh! 04 rose pink is one of my top favorite colours - she is so beautiful and I really wish I could feel some '04 leather.

_I think we should just continue??_

I carried my 07 truffle RH City yesterday to Speech Day at School yesterday, and '11 black GSH EC to a 21st party last night.


----------



## pbdb

*Bleu Lavande* GSH CIty
Black Money Wallet GSH


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> oooh! 04 rose pink is one of my top favorite colours - she is so beautiful and I really wish I could feel some '04 leather.
> 
> _I think we should just continue??_
> 
> I carried my 07 truffle RH City *yesterday to Speech Day at School yesterday*, and '11 black GSH EC to a 21st party last night.


maybe I ought to go back to School myself and re-take my English exams!


----------



## French75

:lolots: ahhaa too funny !! I didn't even noticed ...


----------



## vixenv

capbaggirl said:


> Still using pretty *Miss Blue Paon GSH PT *.....
> 
> *vixenv - *this bag is bright & gorgeous, here is a link to my thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...blue-paon-blue-lavande-comparison-690954.html


Thanks.  I love it and now I have to decide between the GSH or RGGH.  Thoughts?  Did you snag this at Barney's?


----------



## purses & pugs

French75 said:


> I got it on Bonanza a few weeks ago, my BF received it and brought it to me when we were in Cuba  I must say I love that shade of pink, it's the perfect pink to me, and it looks very nice with grey outfits, and the 2004 leather is awesome of course



Oh my, what a gorgeous bag


----------



## purses & pugs

*Coquelicot SGH City
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Purple Bal sunnies*


----------



## opiume

Dark knight rggh velo


----------



## capbaggirl

Oh my .....that is soooooo beautiful & in such great condition. Yum Yum Yum. Congrats! 




French75 said:


> I got it on Bonanza a few weeks ago, my BF received it and brought it to me when we were in Cuba  I must say I love that shade of pink, it's the perfect pink to me, and it looks very nice with grey outfits, and the 2004 leather is awesome of course


----------



## riry

'09 Pourpre RH Work


----------



## mere girl

where's _ieweuyhs_?


----------



## 2shai_

My Galet GGH PT again 
Black GGH Money


----------



## French75

2003 Blue Jean city


----------



## MAGJES

Seigle SGH Work


----------



## capbaggirl

Lets just *continue ........*  until Ches does her magic  

*Anthra RH First *


----------



## maxxout

riry said:


> '09 Pourpre RH Work



Oh boy..........that must be fab.  A new convert to the Work force.
Love your 2 new REDS.   When you get the next one.....pretty soon.....group shot is a must.   Really want to see them together.


----------



## maxxout

French75 said:


> I got it on Bonanza a few weeks ago, my BF received it and brought it to me when we were in Cuba  I must say I love that shade of pink, it's the perfect pink to me, and it looks very nice with grey outfits, and the 2004 leather is awesome of course



That is in great shape and the leather looks so good.  Love it when a cp finds it's rightful home.  Do they look similar?  These colors vary so much.
Perfect bag French....so happy for you.


----------



## maxxout

*2005 Caramel City* today and 
*2005 Turquoise City* tonight with my spiffy new light, bright turquoise J Brand skinny jeans.
So summery.


----------



## mere girl

_continue...._

going on school run in 10 mins with truffle Rh City...


----------



## purses & pugs

*Anthra RGGH City
Sang SGH Lady wallet
Cyclade Pencil
Vert Thyme GGH CP
Tempete mm
Officier mm
Purple sunnies
Sahara ballerinas*


----------



## French75

*2005 Black City*
*2004 rose CP*


----------



## Livia1

I don't have internet access from home atm so I may just be out of the game 
We had an enormous thunderstorm Saturday evening. Don't know when it will be back.

Anyway, today I'm carrying my *Black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## capbaggirl

Hey *Livia *I'm having technical difficulties too .....my laptop is at the computer hospital  :cry: hopefully will be back home Friday ???? In the meantime I'm using my phone! Grrrrr 
I hope your internet connection is back up & running soon.


----------



## Livia1

capbaggirl said:


> Hey *Livia *I'm having technical difficulties too .....my laptop is at the computer hospital  :cry: hopefully will be back home Friday ???? In the meantime I'm using my phone! Grrrrr
> I hope your internet connection is back up & running soon.



Oh no, how annoying! I hope your 'puter gets better soon 
My internet isn't up and it might take a while as all of Copenhagen is chaos atm, lol. 
I'm at my SO's work right now, haha. I just bought some internet for my phone but my phone is oooold, so it's not great for surfing. It's better than nothing though so it will have to do until we get our internet back at home. Hope it will be soon.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> I don't have internet access from home atm so I may just be out of the game
> We had an enormous thunderstorm Saturday evening. Don't know when it will be back.
> 
> Anyway, today I'm carrying my *Black RH City*
> *Sapphire Money Wallet*
> *Pourpre Pencil*
> *Ruby CP*



Oh I saw that on the new yesterday, so many places in Copenhagen are flooded 
Hope you are OK and that you'll get back to normal very soon


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Oh I saw that on the new yesterday, so many places in Copenhagen are flooded
> Hope you are OK and that you'll get back to normal very soon




Yes, it was really something, quite scary too for a while. I've neveer experienced anything like it. It was right over central Copenhagen for more than two hours.
The lightning actually struck down in our backyard too. Our whole street was one big lake 
And we have 40 cm. water in our basement - hopefully we'll get it emptied today or tomorrow.

But we are ok, thank you


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Yes, it was really something, quite scary too for a while. I've neveer experienced anything like it. It was right over central Copenhagen for more than two hours.
> The lightning actually struck down in our backyard too. Our whole street was one big lake
> And we have 40 cm. water in our basement - hopefully we'll get it emptied today or tomorrow.
> 
> But we are ok, thank you




Yikes, it must have been so scary! 
Glad to hear you are ok and hopefully your basement will not get any severe damage.


----------



## riry

Pourpre RH Work

Sorry about the big storm, Livia


----------



## riry

switching bgs to go out tonight:

09 Sanguine RH City


----------



## MAGJES

Papeete RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Lavande GSH PT*  ....originally I thought these new bags maybe a bit bright but I'm lovin' them soooooo much now!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Amy *- your kitty is so cute & super flexible!

mmmmmm your waiting on a PT?????? would it be a red one????
PT is my favourite style, can't wait to see your new 'baby'!



MAGJES said:


> Papeete RH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## pbdb

Sahara '10 GGH City


----------



## French75

woow I had no idea something like that happened in Copenhagen !
Is it better today ?

Today i'm carrying my beloved *2002 FB caramel Hobo*



Livia1 said:


> Yes, it was really something, quite scary too for a while. I've neveer experienced anything like it. It was right over central Copenhagen for more than two hours.
> The lightning actually struck down in our backyard too. Our whole street was one big lake
> And we have 40 cm. water in our basement - hopefully we'll get it emptied today or tomorrow.
> 
> But we are ok, thank you


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Yes, it was really something, quite scary too for a while. I've neveer experienced anything like it. It was right over central Copenhagen for more than two hours.
> The lightning actually struck down in our backyard too. Our whole street was one big lake
> And we have 40 cm. water in our basement - hopefully we'll get it emptied today or tomorrow.
> 
> But we are ok, thank you


 so glad you're OK...


----------



## Lulugurl2006

still rockin my one and only bbag my RH praline town.


----------



## livandrea

chanel


----------



## maxxout

Livia1 said:


> Yes, it was really something, quite scary too for a while. I've neveer experienced anything like it. It was right over central Copenhagen for more than two hours.
> The lightning actually struck down in our backyard too. Our whole street was one big lake
> And we have 40 cm. water in our basement - hopefully we'll get it emptied today or tomorrow.
> 
> But we are ok, thank you



Sorry for you babe.......hope by now it's OK and nothing is ruined.  We have the opposite here...fires.  It's depressing.  Our earth is reacting. (I'll stop cause I get very carried away on this ecological issue)
But mainly I am concerned for you and hope all is well.  big hugs


Starting today with 2005 Caramel City.


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Raisin GSH City*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## riry

09 Sanguine RH City


----------



## j0yc3

black craquele city


----------



## capbaggirl

*Cyclade GSH PT*


----------



## SkyBlueDay

^^^, Nice, *N*!

I'm wearing Vert Menthe RH Maxi Twiggy with the usual Bouton D'Or MU inside.


----------



## MAGJES

'05 Black City


----------



## mere girl

05 black City RH


----------



## diaraqmon

once the delivery truck arrives i will be wearing my new BLACK RGGH CITY! yayayayayayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## French75

2005 Rouge Theatre work


----------



## purses & pugs

*Coquelicot SGH City*


----------



## purses & pugs

purses & pugs said:


> *Coquelicot SGH City*



And here it is at my office with Jimmi which is with me today (sorry about the messy shelves)


----------



## maxxout

Great pic P&P.  Bag is stunning...jimmi has the cutest, sweetest expression.  He's so happy you brought him with you.  Want to kiss him.


Starting today with *2005 Bubblegum Pink Work*.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

^^^ Maaaaax! Hello!!!

p & p, that pug is just adorable!


----------



## maxxout

Hi SKY  ...haven't talked to you in quite a while.  Nice to see you!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Pourpre GSH PT*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## vixenv

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## MissMerion

Vert menthe rh city

P&P: Jimmy is always so lovely!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*maxxout*, thanks! Yes, he loves to come with me to the office. Everyone there adore him and he gets a lot attention

*SkyBlueDay* and *MissMerion*, thanks ladies


----------



## ruthfmc

BEYOND gorgeous Canard SGH City...chilling in my car!


----------



## riry

09 Sanguine RH City
will be adding a Jaune CP when it arrives today... yay! my first SLG!


----------



## fairyzo

I'm just wearing an all saints leather 'rana shoulder bag' that I got yesterday


----------



## Livia1

Hey ladies, thanks for all your well wishes. I'm ok, everyone is. It's just a whole lot of cleaning up plus our internet still isn't working ush:
*maxxout*, sorry to hear about the fires. That's scary!


Was carrying my *black RH City *today
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## French75

ahhaa, I love this pic ! The bag is gorgeous and Jimmi is too cute !! Those eyes are irrestistible !! 



purses & pugs said:


> And here it is at my office with Jimmi which is with me today (sorry about the messy shelves)


----------



## mere girl

oh what a sweetie! The coq but especially Jimmi - he's gorgeous!



purses & pugs said:


> And here it is at my office with Jimmi which is with me today (sorry about the messy shelves)


----------



## purses & pugs

*French* and *mere*, thanks ladies:kiss: Jimmi loves to come with me to the office and get some extra attention!


----------



## AJ1025

purses & pugs said:


> And here it is at my office with Jimmi which is with me today (sorry about the messy shelves)



Oh, I love Jimmi!  He looks like quite the happy little gentleman.

Still cheating with AW Lia today, though will be using my Weekender for a short, and desperately needed, vacation starting tomorrow!!


----------



## AJ1025

Also, Livia, glad to hear you are okay- I've seen some pictures of Copenhagen and it looks like it must have been pretty frightening!


----------



## imlvholic

The first time I wear my *Papyrus RGGH City* today & I'm so loving her.


----------



## capbaggirl

Jimmy looks so content sitting there looking after his mamma......oh and your Coquelicot looks gorgeous too! 



purses & pugs said:


> And here it is at my office with Jimmi which is with me today (sorry about the messy shelves)


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks **A** Miss Cyclade is so special 
VM is such an interesting colour. What colours do you already have in your beloved Maxi Twiggy style? and what colours do you want? 




SkyBlueDay said:


> ^^^, Nice, *N*!
> 
> I'm wearing Vert Menthe RH Maxi Twiggy with the usual Bouton D'Or MU inside.


----------



## bagfetishperson

I am wearing my new velo black rggh. Now I am in love with Velo


----------



## capbaggirl

*Pappete GSH PT *


----------



## lovelygarments

08 GCH Marine Work
08 Marine Make-up
07 Juane Make-up
2010 Papeete Click
Anthracite Wallet


----------



## French75

*2005 Rouge Theatre Work *
*2008 Marine GSH CP*


----------



## mere girl

2008 marine RH Day - first trip out today!
going into town with my boys - their first day of Summer holiday... until 5th September!


----------



## French75

mere girl said:


> 2008 marine RH Day - first trip out today!
> going into town with my boys - their first day of Summer holiday... until 5th September!


 
sounds great !! Congratulations on your beautiful marine !! I saw the pics, it's lovely, marine is a gorgeous color !


----------



## SkyBlueDay

capbaggirl said:


> Thanks **A** Miss Cyclade is so special
> VM is such an interesting colour. What colours do you already have in your beloved Maxi Twiggy style? and what colours do you want?



Hi, *N*, thank you for the Vert Menthe compliment 

In the Maxi Twiggy, I presently have a 2011 RH Black, 2011 Dark Night, 2011 Vert Menthe.

The Black has been sent back to Bal for them to repair the edging on the handles, which cracked after two weeks of use. It's also the same bag where I sand papered the RH to pale-gold... so I don't know what Balenciaga is going to say to that:wondering

Anyway, it seems no Maxi Twiggy is forthcoming for upcoming seasons. Maybe it'll be a good year for my bank balance... unless I spy any Red (past or present seasons, I'm happy), Bordeaux or Grey or Anthra Maxi Twiggys - new, or pre-loved, and then my resolve will be out the window!

So, back to the thread for me - carrying *Marine GGH Day* today (giving up adding Bouton D'Or MU, as that is always in my bag).


----------



## purses & pugs

*AJ1025 *and *capbaggirl*, thanks ladies, it's always a pleasure to bring Jimmi to work

I'm carrying my beloved *Tempete SGH City *today. I'm bringing Jimmi to the office today as well since my SO is away for the week (he has a home office so Jimmi usually stays home with him)


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> 2008 marine RH Day - first trip out today!
> going into town with my boys - their first day of Summer holiday... until 5th September!


You got a new bag? I must have missed it! Congrats


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Vert Thyme GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## riry

09 Sanguine RH City

*a quick hello and big hug to adorable *Jimmi**


----------



## AJ1025

Anthra GGH Weekender and Tomato Rh City- leaving for my weekend vacation in half an hour!!  Have a great weekend, Bal gals!


----------



## chloe speaks

awww Jimmi is so cute! I miss taking my little Pomeranian to the office (back before I became a work at home mom):





Anyways, I am wearing *Black Twiggy 05* again. and thinking I need a *Maxi Twiggy* to hold all my stuff...


----------



## maxxout

Going out tonight to an opening so 04 Black ph City is needed...and my rt cp will be inside looking lovely


----------



## riry

chloe speaks said:


> I miss taking my little Pomeranian to the office (back before I became a work at home mom):


 
another quick hug and belly rub to your pretty Pom!


----------



## chloe speaks

riry said:


> another quick hug and belly rub to your pretty Pom!



Thanks *riry*! she loves belly rubs, to the point where I though my work might ask me to leave her at home. she was always lying in the aisles between desks distracting all the workers!

Ooh tonight, I'm going out and I'm going to switch to my *Praline Flat Clutch GSH* and perhaps carry my new to me Amethyst Coin RH as a wallet!


----------



## French75

I took my 2005 RT city to dinner tonight


----------



## Zombie Girl

Carried my RH Galet Day to get my scans then to the Cheesecake Factory!


----------



## capbaggirl

Congrats *mere*! Are we going to see a pic of this beauty? 



mere girl said:


> 2008 marine RH Day - first trip out today!
> going into town with my boys - their first day of Summer holiday... until 5th September!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Maldives GSH City*


----------



## BagsR4Me

Tonight: *07 Anthra First*


----------



## pbdb

Wanted to carry a bright bag today to match the really bright sunny but really hot day but figured bag might get faded from too much sun exposure so decided to use mini *Nuage*  RH pompon instead. I am surprised at how much this baby can carry.


----------



## purses & pugs

*riry *and *chloe speaks*, thanks ladies

*chloe*, aw your little Pom is such a cutie!! Looks like a little diva on the top of your desk there

*Anthra RGGH City* for me today.


----------



## dianahuang

today i'm wearing my brief GSH - anthracite:


----------



## French75

*2007 Marine RH Work*


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> Congrats *mere*! Are we going to see a pic of this beauty?


I think I can sneak another pic in!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> I think I can sneak another pic in!


----------



## Livia1

I'm carrying my *Anthra RGGH City *today


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


>


 thank you! she is a more vibrant navy IRL - the best Day I've had I think as it really slouches and drapes beautifully and doesn't look too big on me.


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *black RH City *today.


----------



## chloe speaks

black RH Twiggy 05


----------



## BagsR4Me

Yesterday: *Cafe GGH Day* + Anthra RH Pencil, Sanguine RH CP, Sang Click

Today: *Vert Thyme GGH Day* + Anthra RH Pencil, Sanguine RH CP, Sang Click


----------



## riry

09 Sanguine RH City


----------



## less1126

*Aquamarine Day*
*Blue Roi Smart Phone Case*
*Grenadine Continental Zip Wallet*
*Tempete Mini Mini Coin *
*Murier Click*


----------



## mere girl

riry said:


> 09 Sanguine RH City


 
i'm still loving my ...

08 marine Day! this could be the first Day I keep - WOW!


----------



## riry

mere girl said:


> i'm still loving my ...
> 
> 08 marine Day! this could be the first Day I keep - WOW!


 
Still loving the Day?? Really??


----------



## French75

*2001 Black First Le Dix * tonight ! perfect for my first visit & drink @ the just-opened Mandarin Oriental Paris !!


----------



## lovelygarments

11 LE Turquoise RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

mere girl said:


> i'm still loving my ...
> 
> 08 marine Day! this could be the first Day I keep - WOW!



interesting......I've been thinking about this style lately????? and yours looks like a good one!!!! 


Today.....
*Murier RGGH PT*


----------



## vink

Pourpre Twiggy 

Been wearing her for 3 days in a row.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## kekoa

Murier rh town


----------



## SkyBlueDay

mere girl said:


> i'm still loving my ...
> 
> 08 marine Day! this could be the first Day I keep - WOW!



I've still got my Marine Day, too - just love the colour and leather!

Wearing Vert Mente Maxi Twiggy and Bouton D'or MU.

french, your Cuba shots are lovely: I feel the warmth of the sun just looking at them... and your shorted hair really suits you: very chic!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## Dustcity8

Sang RH Velo


----------



## imlvholic

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## French75

2004 Rose city


----------



## mere girl

08 marine Day


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Cafe GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## Denaroo

*07 violet day*
*05 MU *


----------



## Denaroo

*LOOOOOOOOVE   :greengrin:*





mere girl said:


> 08 marine Day


----------



## malteserus

Black Velo RGGH >>> bought during lunch break.  :giggles:


----------



## Livia1

malteserus said:


> Black Velo RGGH >>> bought during lunch break.  :giggles:



 That's a great way to spend a lunch break!
Many congrats.


----------



## AJ1025

09 Black RH Work


----------



## capbaggirl

ahhh   that is one totally yummy bag!!



mere girl said:


> 08 marine Day


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Lavender GSH PT...... *


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ruby RH City


----------



## French75

2009 Noix GSH work
2004 Marron CP


----------



## esiders

2007 Clous Tote...minus the shoulder strap


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City* now.
Will be *Coquelicot First* later


----------



## mere girl

*Miss Bordeaux RH City* - I hadn't ever imagined the colour would be so beautiful!   pics later...


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> *Miss Bordeaux RH City* - I hadn't ever imagined the colour would be so beautiful!  pics later...


 
 You got it! So glad to hear you're loving it.
Can't wait to see it.


----------



## LillyChlo

mere girl said:


> *Miss Bordeaux RH City* - I hadn't ever imagined the colour would be so beautiful!   pics later...



I want to SEE her 

Enjoy your day with her, then POST pics!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Cafe GGH Day* again
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## justhello69

I just got first Hermes herbag today i love it.


----------



## malteserus

Thanks Livia1!



Livia1 said:


> That's a great way to spend a lunch break!
> Many congrats.


----------



## mere girl

LillyChlo said:


> I want to SEE her
> 
> Enjoy your day with her, then POST pics!!


ta-dah!
more pics on the July reveal thread..


----------



## LillyChlo

mere girl said:


> ta-dah!
> more pics on the July reveal thread..



I think my  just stopped for a second!  How beautiful is she!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Livia1

*mere girl*, once again that's one stunning bag!



I was carrying my *Coquelicot First* today


----------



## clevercat

My 04 Rose First. I don't use her very often but each time I do, it's like  all over again....


----------



## riry

back from a short vacation where I carried my Lesportsac Madison (what can I say, we were in Sequoia National Park).

good to be fabulous and carrying a Bal again!

09 Sanguine RH City


----------



## French75

*Officier GSH Flat Clutch *to dinner last night


----------



## Karilove

Classic City Anthracite


----------



## French75

*2005 Turquoise city*
*2004 Marron CP*


----------



## NoSnowHere

2007 black City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## mere girl

no bag again today....boys all off playing cricket leaving me in peace ..and tpf!


----------



## purses & pugs

*mere*, wowee your new Bordeaux is absolutely beautiful! Love this color

No bag for me today, I'm sick so spent almost the whole day in bed


----------



## riry

purses & pugs said:


> No bag for me today, I'm sick so spent almost the whole day in bed


 
awww... sorry you're sick, *p&p*. Hope you get some rest and feel better soon. 

I'm wearing my gorgeous new-to-me 06 Rouille RH City today! (Thank you, dear *AM*)
09 Mandarin CP
07 Jaune CP


----------



## purses & pugs

riry said:


> awww... sorry you're sick, *p&p*. Hope you get some rest and feel better soon.
> 
> I'm wearing my gorgeous new-to-me 06 Rouille RH City today! (Thank you, dear *AM*)
> 09 Mandarin CP
> 07 Jaune CP



Thank you *L* hopefully I'm better tomorrow.

And you are so welcome! Happy to hear you are carrying and enjoying the Rouille today


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City *


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> *mere*, wowee your new Bordeaux is absolutely beautiful! Love this color
> 
> No bag for me today, I'm sick so spent almost the whole day in bed


 thanks p & p  - the colour is just amazing - so rich and vibrant!!!!
I do hope you feel better soon - look after that little bump


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> thanks p & p  - the colour is just amazing - so rich and vibrant!!!!
> I do hope you feel better soon - look after that little bump



Thanks, I will


----------



## roey

Plomb SGH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City again


----------



## French75

*2004 black city with pewter hardware*


----------



## purses & pugs

*2010 Black GGH City*


----------



## riry

09 Sanguine RH City


----------



## thedseer

rouge theatre twiggy


----------



## j0yc3

Sang GSH Work


----------



## Karilove

j0yc3 said:


> Sang GSH Work


^^ Gorgeous! I want!


----------



## AJ1025

Still with 09 Black RH Work . . .


----------



## j0yc3

Karilove said:


> ^^ Gorgeous! I want!



Thanks!


----------



## capbaggirl

What a beauty!!!! Congrats *mere*!



mere girl said:


> ta-dah!
> more pics on the July reveal thread..



I hope you are feeling better now, sending you a   just in case. 



purses & pugs said:


> No bag for me today, I'm sick so spent almost the whole day in bed


----------



## capbaggirl

I have been MIA for several days, but I have been alternating between my new babies *BL* & *BP*
Today *Blue Paon GSH PT  *


----------



## French75

*2004 marron city
2004 marron CP*


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Pourpre GSH PT*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## riry

cheating with Maize PS1
Jaune RH CP
Mandarin RH CP


----------



## NYCavalier

Praline RGGH Velo!


----------



## mere girl

riry said:


> cheating with Maize PS1
> Jaune RH CP
> Mandarin RH CP


 come on you - where's that RT!!!!???

marine RH Day today briefly having had to drag the kids to the Supermarket!


thanks *capbaggirl*...the bordeaux is such a gorgeous rich beautiful volour - I love it!


----------



## riry

mere girl said:


> come on you - where's that RT!!!!???


 
sitting all nicely stuffed in my closet. 
I won't wear her, but I do look at her everytime I go into my closet. That's the same thing, right?


----------



## mere girl

riry said:


> sitting all nicely stuffed in my closet.
> I won't wear her, but I do look at her everytime I go into my closet. That's the same thing, right?


I haven't worn the bord outside yet! saving her for the Autumn


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ciel Twiggy


----------



## riry

Anyone seen *Ches*? 
riry misses her!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Cap* misses *Ches* too ...... Ches...... ......oh Ches....... ........ 

Today *Miss Cyclade GSH PT* is with me at work.....


----------



## French75

Well you should take her out, let's say for 10 minutes, for a short walk for example, could be a start !! 



riry said:


> sitting all nicely stuffed in my closet.
> I won't wear her, but I do look at her everytime I go into my closet. That's the same thing, right?


----------



## French75

*2004 marron city*


----------



## Livia1

Livia misses *ches *too 



carrying my *black RH City* today


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> where's _ieweuyhs_?





riry said:


> Anyone seen *Ches*?
> riry misses her!





capbaggirl said:


> *Cap* misses *Ches* too ...... Ches...... ......oh Ches....... ........





Livia1 said:


> Livia misses *ches *too



Sorry for going MIA. 

And you ladies are too sweet. I missed you too! 

We'll just let the game continue till end July? Then we shall crown our Bal Roal Court?


----------



## mere girl

Hello!!!! Nice to see you - hope you ok?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Hey there!

Yup, I'm fine. 

Before I forget, today I was carrying

Cypres RH Velo
Canard RGGH Money
Marine MM
Pommier MM
Argent MU


----------



## chloe speaks

Sahara Velo
Sang key
Sang money wallet
Noix pencil


----------



## riry

*Ches i**s back!! * Big hug to you 

In honor of our beloved judge returning and following French's advice, I will take Rouge Theatre City out for a short walk. (maybe)

and then return to:
09 sanguine rh city
jaune rh cp
mandarin rh cp


----------



## Livia1

So glad you're back, *ches *


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> *Ches i**s back!! * Big hug to you





Livia1 said:


> So glad you're back, *ches *



Thank you, ladies.


----------



## BagsR4Me

It's good to see you, *Ches*. Welcome back!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Yeah Ches is back!!!* 
* Welcome back fearless leader! *:giggles:

Today I'm still carrying my* Cyclade GSH PT  *......having trouble putting her back into her dust cover.


----------



## capbaggirl

Did I read somewhere that you got an *Anthra RGGH City* again????? or was it a _mirage_?????? :giggles: glad to hear you're giving GH another go!
Congrats sweet **L** ..... any pics yet? 



riry said:


> *Ches i**s back!! * Big hug to you
> 
> In honor of our beloved judge returning and following French's advice, I will take Rouge Theatre City out for a short walk. (maybe)
> 
> and then return to:
> 09 sanguine rh city
> jaune rh cp
> mandarin rh cp


----------



## riry

capbaggirl said:


> Did I read somewhere that you got an *Anthra RGGH City* again????? or was it a _mirage_?????? :giggles: glad to hear you're giving GH another go!
> Congrats sweet **L** ..... any pics yet?


 
haha! You like how I tried to sneak that into a random thread? Pretty sneaky, eh?

Yes, I've forgiven GH for being so heavy and can allow some room in my closet for a few. Going all RH or all GH (or all RED!) didn't really work for me, so I'm going for a Bal-enced collection now. 

Miss Anthra RGGH should arrive sometime next week, so I'll show pics then!


----------



## MAGJES

riry said:


> haha! You like how I tried to sneak that into a random thread? Pretty sneaky, eh?
> 
> *Yes, I've forgiven GH for being so heavy and can allow some room in my closet for a few.* Going all RH or all GH (or all RED!) didn't really work for me, so I'm going for a Bal-enced collection now.
> 
> Miss Anthra RGGH should arrive sometime next week, so I'll show pics then!


 

Good for you.   GH deserves a second chance!


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^^^ Yeah!!!!!


----------



## riry




----------



## Livia1

riry said:


> haha! You like how I tried to sneak that into a random thread? Pretty sneaky, eh?
> 
> Yes, I've forgiven GH for being so heavy and can allow some room in my closet for a few. Going all RH or all GH (or all RED!) didn't really work for me, so I'm going for a Bal-enced collection now.
> 
> *Miss Anthra RGGH should arrive sometime next week, so I'll show pics then!*



Good


----------



## Livia1

Eh, so since we're continuing ... should we just get points for bags for July and not accessories, since people didn't write those? 



Anyway, today I'm carrying my *black RH City
*(and just in case: *Sapphire Money Wallet, Pourpre Pencil, Cyclade MM*)


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Eh, so since we're continuing ... should we just get points for bags for July and not accessories, since people didn't write those?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, today I'm carrying my *black RH City*
> (and just in case: *Sapphire Money Wallet, Pourpre Pencil, Cyclade MM*)


 hhmmmm...not sure really...I suppose we haven't been 'playing' July properly have we?
today...
marine RH Day


----------



## ririan

Lol I have no idea how the game is played but I carry my cute grenadine SGH city today


----------



## French75

*2004 marron city again !*


----------



## riry

I hope the accessories count! I just bought two of them... _mostly for this exciting game._
09 Sanguine RH City
jaune rh cp
mandarin rh cp


----------



## heather123

Anthra Twiggy.


----------



## molee808

Black RGGH Mini Pompon ^^
& Black RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## capbaggirl

*Outremer GSH PT*


----------



## DenMark

*05 Black WE and 06 Black extra courier* :boxing:


----------



## French75

*2004 marron city *


----------



## ieweuyhs

BagsR4Me said:


> It's good to see you, *Ches*. Welcome back!





capbaggirl said:


> *Yeah Ches is back!!!*
> * Welcome back fearless leader! *:giggles:



Thank you, ladies! 

Gee, "fearless leader"? I was kinda angling for "barbaric tyrant" here. ,



Livia1 said:


> Eh, so since we're continuing ... should we just get points for bags for July and not accessories, since people didn't write those?





mere girl said:


> hhmmmm...not sure really...I suppose we haven't been 'playing' July properly have we?
> today...
> marine RH Day





riry said:


> I hope the accessories count! I just bought two of them... _mostly for this exciting game._
> 09 Sanguine RH City
> jaune rh cp
> mandarin rh cp



Sorry that my absence has thrown the game into a spate of confusion. I'll look through the posts and randomly assign points for July, being the barbaric tyrant that I am?

On a serious note, I believe *Livia1* has a point. This needs further mulling. 


With me today are:

Anthra GSH Work
Canard RGGH Money
Red Ballerina Shoe Charm
Argent MU
Marine MM
Pommier MM


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> I'll look through the posts and *randomly assign points for July*


 
Sounds like a good plan to me, dear Judge. :okay:
especially since I only posted a few times this month.


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Cafe GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## riry

09 Sanguine RH City


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## mere girl

carried my bordeaux RH City today - it may be a fall colour but I'm in the UK - it's cold and cloudy here!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Sang RGGH City*
..... I forget how pretty & sophisticated this bag looks! I am feeling very glam today!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## riry

Cheers to *capbaggirl* and her glam self! 

I'm wearing my trusty 09 Sanguine RH City again.


----------



## chloe speaks

Maiden outing of 

*Cocquelicot Town GSH

+
Sang Money
Sang Key Fob
Amethyst Coin*


----------



## nuggie

1st time carrying my papyrus GSH city today!


----------



## capbaggirl

riry said:


> Cheers to *capbaggirl* and her glam self!
> 
> I'm wearing my trusty 09 Sanguine RH City again.



Yeah!!!   
I continuing with the RGGH today....... *Canard RGGH PT *


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon GGH PT


----------



## riry

09 Sanguine RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

*Black GGH  PT*


----------



## French75

*2004 marron city *


----------



## mere girl

black RH City


----------



## riry

09 sanguine rh city


----------



## pbdb

my holiday bags: 
main: AMETHYST GGH MIDDAY
nite: Black RH 2009 First or BDR 2010 RGGH EC


----------



## Livia1

just my *Cyclade Mini Mini* today


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blk GGH PT * .....again!


----------



## molee808

black rggh mini pompon & black rggh mini pocket ^^


----------



## imlvholic

09 Black City


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Cafe GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Lavender GSH PT  *


----------



## riry

09 Sanguine RH City


----------



## French75

*04 marron city again !*


----------



## bagtasia

Turquoise city


----------



## riry

09 Sanguine RH City


----------



## pbdb

Nuage RH Mini Pompon + Nuage RH Gladiator flat sandals


----------



## mere girl

05 black RH City again..


----------



## lvdreamer

05 Chocolate Box


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Vert Thyme GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Lavender GSH PT  *....again


----------



## HOT4LV

GSH Mimosa city


----------



## chloe speaks

*Black M Matelasse
+
Sang Key, Sang Money, Noix Pencil, Amethyst Coin* again (I'm lazy)


----------



## mere girl

black 05 RH City


----------



## allywchu

Papier + Money


----------



## riry

09 sanguine rh city


----------



## Livia1

just my *Cyclade Mini Mini*


----------



## lovelygarments

10 Sang GSH Cabas


----------



## capbaggirl

*Sapphire RH Work*


----------



## MAGJES

Pourpre RH Work


----------



## HOT4LV

Coquelicot GSH City


----------



## riry

09 sanguine rh city


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ciel Twiggy


----------



## 2shai_

Vert Thyme GGH Hobo
Black GGH Money


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Paon GSH PT*


----------



## LuvAllBags

^Nice!
My new to me 09 GSH Pommier City is loaded up and ready to go! Exciting!


----------



## mere girl

_noix twiggy!_


----------



## riry

07 black rh city


----------



## melovepurse

Amethyste RH Day


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*
*Sapphire MoneWallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## Susan Lee

RGGH Anthra City. My go-to bag, so versatile.


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks *LuvAllBags*, your 'green baby' is stunning!


LuvAllBags said:


> ^Nice!
> My new to me 09 GSH Pommier City is loaded up and ready to go! Exciting!



*Mere*..... is that a new bag??? Noix is such a beautiful neutral.......can we see it....pleeeeeeeeeeease 



mere girl said:


> _noix twiggy!_



Hey Susan, we've missed you! 



Susan Lee said:


> RGGH Anthra City. My go-to bag, so versatile.



Using my *Anthra RH First *today.


----------



## pbdb

will use my Rose Fluo SRH City today !!!


----------



## HOT4LV

GGH Sahara city


----------



## SkyBlueDay

castagna rh maxi twiggy
bouton d'or mu


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> *Mere*..... is that a new bag??? Noix is such a beautiful neutral.......can we see it....pleeeeeeeeeeease


 
noix twiggy again today.....here she is!


----------



## Abbyzweed

My new SGH Day in 2011 Black.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot First* 
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## riry

09 Sanguine RH City


----------



## riry

switched over to Light Olive RGGH Work!


----------



## capbaggirl

*mere* she is delicious! Congrats honey. 



mere girl said:


> noix twiggy again today.....here she is!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Black RH City * today.


----------



## kobe939

pourpre GSH pt


----------



## MAGJES

'07 Black GGH Work


----------



## imlvholic

Papyrus RGGH City


----------



## French75

*2005 RT city*


----------



## riry

09 sanguine rh city


----------



## mere girl

2009 noix twiggy


----------



## chloe speaks

Just using my *Sang Money* as a Clutch - it can hold an iPhone!


----------



## imlvholic

Black rh City


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot First*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## Melocoton

Anthracite Town for today.


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Paon GSH PT*


----------



## chloe speaks

double post in one day! *Praline Flat Clutch*, *Sang Money&Key Fob* for dinner out.


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Vert Thyme GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## mere girl

2009 noix twiggy


----------



## riry

09 sanguine rh city


----------



## Livia1

Still
*Coquelicot First* (I am absolutely crazy about this colour)
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Paon GSH PT 
*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cyclade GSH Day


----------



## mere girl

noix RH Twiggy again!


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot First* (seriously, I can't get enough of this colour)
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> *Coquelicot First* (seriously, I can't get enough of this colour)
> *Sapphire Money Wallet*
> *Pourpre Pencil*
> *Ruby CP*


_ you need to get another Coquelicot or you will soon wear this one out! _


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> _ you need to get another Coquelicot or you will soon wear this one out! _


 

I know!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sorry for MIAing again. I will try to post the results for June/ July within the next 6 hours. Stay tuned!

I've been cheating with my Celine. :shame:


----------



## French75

*2005 RT city*, 3 days in a row


----------



## HOT4LV

GSH Blue Paon city


----------



## owlisme

Praline Large Sunday


----------



## ieweuyhs

Anyone out there?

Ready for the crowning of our Jux (Jun/Jul) 2011 Royal Court?


----------



## riry

*Ches*!! Hello!! 

I'm here the exciting crowning


----------



## ieweuyhs

A thousand apologies that my disappearance had disrupted the game :shame: and as a result, July was quite a :tumbleweed: month... In the end, points were only awarded for bags that month.

Nonetheless, our Jux  managed to score 499 cool points, followed by 399 cool points by our Jux :buttercup:. Coming in third is ME! I retain my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 title with 156 cool points.

So... Any clues as to who the  and :buttercup: are?


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> *Ches*!! Hello!!
> 
> I'm here the exciting crowning



Hey there! I was just about to log off, and just leave you gals in suspense for another 12 hours.... :devil:


----------



## riry

hmmm... I forget if the rules state that a current queen/princess can win the title again for the following month. heck, I forget who the queen/princess was last month!

My guesses would be *mere girl* and *Livia*?


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> hmmm... I forget if the rules state that a current queen/princess can win the title again for the following month. heck, I forget who the queen/princess was last month!
> 
> My guesses would be *mere girl* and *Livia*?



Nope, the queen and princess can't participate in the following month's contest. 

May's  and :buttercup: were *mere girl* and *capbaggirl* respectively...


----------



## BagsR4Me

Hey Ches! 

Who won, who won?


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> Nope, the queen and princess can't participate in the following month's contest.
> 
> May's  and :buttercup: were *mere girl* and *capbaggirl* respectively...


 
Thanks for this info! 

I'm now thinking *Livia* for queen and *BagsR4Me *for princess?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey there, *BagsR4Me*! 

Sorry, *riry* but *BagsR4Me* wasn't the Jux :buttercup:. Here we go! 



Well, I shall not keep you gals in the dark anymore.  Or some of you might not be able to go to bed tonight/ or do your things today... And I get 

All hail our Jux  *Livia1* with 499 points, and our Jux :buttercup: *purses & pugs* with 399 points






Note: Jux = June/ July


_So one question remains - do we continue for another month? Or has the game run its course as it seems that our number of players have decreased quite a bit? What say you?_


----------



## BagsR4Me

Congrats to *Livia* and *P&P*!! 

Well, I was kind of close.... 

Thank you, *ches*! Oh, and congrats to you too.


----------



## riry

Congrats to *Livia* and :buttercup:*p&p*!! And our lovely court jester/judge *Ches*!!

Oh I hope we continue with this game. I think it will pick up again if our dear judge feels it's the right time to return. *Ches*-you bring the heart and humor to this thread.

Without this game, I don't think I'll be spending much time on tpf anymore as I've purchased all the Bbags I'm ever going to get. This game keeps TPF fresh and fun for me!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats to *Livia* and *P&P*!!
> 
> Well, I was kind of close....
> 
> Thank you, *ches*! Oh, and congrats to you too.



Thank you, *BagsR4Me*! Yes, you were! I won by the hair on my chinny chin chin! 



riry said:


> Congrats to *Livia* and :buttercup:*p&p*!! And our lovely court jester/judge *Ches*!!
> 
> Oh I hope we continue with this game. I think it will pick up again if our dear judge feels it's the right time to return. *Ches*-you bring the heart and humor to this thread.
> 
> Without this game, I don't think I'll be spending much time on tpf anymore as I've purchased all the Bbags I'm ever going to get. This game keeps TPF fresh and fun for me!!



Thank you, *riry*, for your kind words. 

I have to confess that I haven't been stalking tPF much these days, but I shall certainly strive to inject humor into this thread, fulfilling my duties as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.



*Daily Jest:*

This made me  today:



> ApTiquant issued a press release claiming that it had invited 100,000 web users to take IQ tests and matched their results with the type of browser they used.
> 
> It also supplied extensive research data.
> 
> *The results claimed to show that Internet Explorer users were generally of lower intelligence.*



But alas it was a hoax.


----------



## Livia1

Yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Congrats to p&p. So that means another month with the Scandinavian judges - better set your alarm clocks, non-European ladies 

And congrats to our 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ches. And as always a big thank you for doing this. This is my fave part of the game. Sorry I missed the suspence but I was driving home from work.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Congratulations, Your Majesty! 

And you're most certainly welcome! This is my favourite part too!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Congratulations, Your Majesty!
> 
> And you're most certainly welcome! This is my favourite part too!



Thank you, thank you


----------



## MAGJES

Carrying '07 Black GGh Work today but eagerly waiting for the postman so that I can switch over to a much wanted beauty!


----------



## riry

MAGJES said:


> Carrying '07 Black GGh Work today but eagerly waiting for the postman so that I can switch over to a much wanted beauty!


----------



## mere girl

Congratulations* Livia1* - a well deserved winner! 
and a hearty runners up round of applause to* pandp*!

and of course to our court jester - many thanks as always and well done!


----------



## imlvholic

My lovely, Coquelicot City's turn.


----------



## capbaggirl

I'm a bit late to the crowning of our Scandinavian beauties!.... 
Congrats & kisses :kiss: to our Royal Court:  *Livia, :buttercup: P&P & *




* Ches*!!! 

Thanks again *Ches* for your hard work & very pretty graphs. :urock:
It's nice to have you back!!!  (....oh & I use Firefox :giggles

*Livia*.....my alarm is set!!! 

*Blue Lavender GSH PT* today!


----------



## riry

Did we start today?

09 sanguine rh city


----------



## French75

*'04 marron city*


----------



## Livia1

Thanks ladies 

I'll do a start. 
p&p is on vacation so she might not have seen this yet. Will write to her.


Will be taking my *Anthra RGGH City* today.


****START****


----------



## bagtasia

SGH 08 Magenta City wants to go to dinner tonight with some group of visitors from Korea.


----------



## mere girl

noix RH Twiggy
blue layette MU
sapphire(? can't remember!) CP
bouton d'or CP
white CP
black freebie pencil thingy
anthra phone case


----------



## capbaggirl

Blue Lavender GSH PT 
Papeete GSH CP 
Framboise MMCP
Raisin MMCP
Blk MU 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket.


----------



## pbdb

*vert menthe rggh city*


----------



## riry

Anthra RGGH City (for a quick outing)
and 09 Sanguine RH City the rest of the day


----------



## Livia1

riry said:


> *Anthra RGGH City (for a quick outing)*
> and 09 Sanguine RH City the rest of the day




Oh, reeeeally?


----------



## riry

Livia1 said:


> Oh, reeeeally?


 
Yes, I was just going to leave it on the shelf to admire but... I can't pass up the chance for quadruple points! :boxing:

In fact, this contest will probably give me the push I need to finally use some of my other Bbags (RT City, anyone?)


----------



## Livia1

riry said:


> Yes, I was just going to leave it on the shelf to admire but... I can't pass up the chance for quadruple points! :boxing:
> 
> In fact, this contest will probably give me the push I need to finally use some of my other Bbags (RT City, anyone?)




Well, there's certainly a good chance you'll have to take that RT out this month if you want to win


----------



## imlvholic

Being in NY right now, everyday i enjoy alternating the 3 Bbags that i brought w/ me. Today im wearing my Black City, this bag is just so so easy to wear, i love it!


----------



## chloebagfreak

My Oldie but goodie Miss Sienna!


----------



## chloebagfreak

I have no idea why it's sideways!


----------



## Livia1

chloebagfreak said:


> I have no idea why it's sideways!



It still looks most delicious


----------



## MAGJES

'07 Black GGH Work...my workhorse


----------



## chloebagfreak

Livia1 said:


> It still looks most delicious


Thanks! I love the leather!!! All of my 08's are amazing leather.
I'm rather bummed by the newer colors/leathers and duller finishes.


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Lavender GSH PT *
Papeete GSH CP 
Framboise MMCP
Raisin MMCP
Blk MU 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket.


----------



## capbaggirl

Gorgeous!









chloebagfreak said:


> My Oldie but goodie Miss Sienna!


----------



## chloebagfreak

capbaggirl said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks *Capbaggirl*!
Thanks too for straightening it out


----------



## capbaggirl

Out for dinner, took my Anthra RH First, Papeete GSH CP & Raisin MMCP.


----------



## MAGJES

'06 Ink Work
Tomato Wallet


----------



## baglici0us

Coquelicot RGGH Envelope Clutch, love it!


----------



## metalic glove

Raisin Day -again!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^We're bag twins!

Raisin RH Day
Argent MU
Officier RH CP
Bal sunnies


----------



## riry

Wearing my Sang RH Day for the first time today... hey, I love it!! Will switch over to *Black Maxi Twiggy* tonight for dinner.... found out I love this style, too!! The key is to _wear_ these bags instead of just looking at them on the shelf. Who knew??

I'm going to *try* to break out of my creature-of-habit-ness and wear a different bag everyday this month.


----------



## mere girl

riry said:


> Wearing my Sang RH Day for the first time today... hey, I love it!! Will switch over to *Black Maxi Twiggy* tonight for dinner.... found out I love this style, too!! *The key is to wear these bags instead of just looking at them on the shelf. Who knew??*
> 
> I'm going to *try* to break out of my creature-of-habit-ness and wear a different bag everyday this month.


----------



## BagsR4Me

*07 Anthra First*


----------



## heather123

Anthra Twiggy.


----------



## capbaggirl

*Cyclade GSH PT 
*Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Raisin MMCP
Blk MU
Blk Mini RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## 2shai_

Seigle RGGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## pbdb

My trusty 'ol Sang '10 RGGH City


----------



## French75

2003 Lilac City


----------



## chubbyshopper

Taking my Vert Menth rh First on its 1st outing


----------



## MAGJES

'07 Tomato RH Work
'07 Tomato Wallet


----------



## riry

Light Olive RGGH City 
wootwoot!!!!


----------



## 2shai_

Papyrus RGGH Day
Black GGH Money


----------



## AJ1025

Been with Black 09 RH Work all week; finally got moved into my new place here in CA, so I'll be switching it up on Monday into one of my non-beater bags!


----------



## AJ1025

riry said:


> Light Olive RGGH City
> wootwoot!!!!



mmmmm. . . so purty!


----------



## riry

AJ1025 said:


> Been with Black 09 RH Work all week; finally got moved into my new place here in CA, so I'll be switching it up on Monday into one of my non-beater bags!


 
Yay, you're in my state now! But you're up north, right? Welcome welcome!!


----------



## AJ1025

riry said:


> Yay, you're in my state now! But you're up north, right? Welcome welcome!!



Yes, in Berkeley- even this cloudy-in-the-mornings weather is warming my rainy little Seattleite heart and I am loving it so far!  I'll be down to LA in the winter though and we'll have to meet up!


----------



## riry

AJ1025 said:


> Yes, in Berkeley- even this cloudy-in-the-mornings weather is warming my rainy little Seattleite heart and I am loving it so far! I'll be down to LA in the winter though and we'll have to meet up!


 
For sure!!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Cyclade GSH PT 
*Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Raisin MMCP
Blk MU
Blk Mini RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## apisss

Hi all...
my balenciaga bag today is this one. I am a man and this suits me very well! ^_^


----------



## malteserus

2010 Seigle RGGH Town 







Cross-body style is awesome when I go shopping.


----------



## Crazyinlv

Raisin Twiggy...ok it was raining so I did not want to bring out my miss coq.....


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> All hail our Jux  *Livia1* with 499 points, and our Jux :buttercup: *purses & pugs* with 399 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Jux = June/ July



Oh yay, I came in second for Jux! I honestly thought I was out of the game since I didn't post much in July, I guess June was a good month for me
Congrats to *Livia* and to *Ches*


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> I'll do a start.
> p&p is on vacation so she might not have seen this yet. Will write to her.
> 
> 
> Will be taking my *Anthra RGGH City* today.
> 
> 
> ****START****



Thanks for letting me know *Livia*. Since I've been on vacation and haven't been much around here lately I had no idea I came in second! Wearing my *Coquelicot SGH City* today. 

*STOP!*


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Thanks for letting me know *Livia*. Since I've been on vacation and haven't been much around here lately I had no idea I came in second! Wearing my *Coquelicot SGH City* today.
> 
> *STOP!*





You're back 
I hope you had a nice and relaxing vacation


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Anthra RGGH City* today.



****START****


----------



## French75

*2010 Acier Suede city*
I saw the new suede bags by the way this week end... i'm in trouble **


----------



## AJ1025

09 Mandarin RH Work


----------



## Livia1

French75 said:


> *2010 Acier Suede city*
> I saw the new suede bags by the way this week end... i'm in trouble **



Uh, did you see the Coquelicot suede? I saw it on MyTheresa and it looked so hot


----------



## French75

ahhhaa !! yes i just saw it this afternoon !! Sold out  But i think I found another place to buy it  I will have the confirmation tomorrow I guess...
I also saw other suede bags at printemps (a yellow like moutarde, and a sort of tan/beige, very nice !!). I know their is a suede grey bag this season as well... I also saw a dark brown suede folk on mytheresa, if they make the city in that color, i'll be in trouble too !! But for now, i'm seriously eying the red one (and then maybe the tan one...) 
Guess what?  I just sold 3 bags on ebay this week, so I feel totally comfortable, buying the red suede in 2 minutes if one shows up 


Livia1 said:


> Uh, did you see the  Coquelicot suede? I saw it on MyTheresa and it looked so hot


----------



## Livia1

French75 said:


> ahhhaa !! yes i just saw it this afternoon !! Sold out  But i think I found another place to buy it  I will have the confirmation tomorrow I guess...
> I also saw other suede bags at printemps (a yellow like moutarde, and a sort of tan/beige, very nice !!). I know their is a suede grey bag this season as well... I also saw a dark brown suede folk on mytheresa, if they make the city in that color, i'll be in trouble too !! But for now, i'm seriously eying the red one (and then maybe the tan one...)
> Guess what?  I just sold 3 bags on ebay this week, so I feel totally comfortable, buying the red suede in 2 minutes if one shows up



Congrats on a great sales week 
You need to get that Coquelicot suede! Oh my gosh, it looked so brilliantly hot!
A suede grey you say? Oh, it's a good thing I live in rainy Denmark or I might not be ably to say no to that.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> You're back
> I hope you had a nice and relaxing vacation



Thanks sweet *S*, I had a great time I still have one week off before going back to work, but will be mostly at home which is nice as well. Hope you had a great time at the summer house


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Thanks sweet *S*, I had a great time I still have one week off before going back to work, but will be mostly at home which is nice as well. Hope you had a great time at the summer house




We had a lovely and peaceful time though the news in Norway broke our hearts. I'm still glad we were in fact at the summer house when that happened so we could take a walk on the beach etc. and clear our heads.
A week at home sounds nice. You'll be able to relax in your home, I always love that


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> We had a lovely and peaceful time though the news in Norway broke our hearts. I'm still glad we were in fact at the summer house when that happened so we could take a walk on the beach etc. and clear our heads.
> A week at home sounds nice. You'll be able to relax in your home, I always love that



It must have been nice to be able to have a break from the horrible news. Being by the beach sounds wonderful 
Although we were glued to the news on TV, we certainly needed to think about something else too. At first I felt bad for going away on holiday, but I'm glad we had it planned because I couldn't do more than paying my respect and put down flowers at Oslo cathedral and I also needed a break from it all.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> It must have been nice to be able to have a break from the horrible news. Being by the beach sounds wonderful
> Although we were glued to the news on TV, we certainly needed to think about something else too. At first I felt bad for going away on holiday, but I'm glad we had it planned because I couldn't do more than paying my respect and put down flowers at Oslo cathedral and I also needed a break from it all.




That's exactly it, we spent all that weekend in front of the tv. I felt as if someone was pressing their hand hard on my chest. I almost couldn't breathe. Then at some point we just had to take a break from it all. The following week we made a deal to only watch the news once a day. Monday, no news, we started to live again.
As I already told you, I think a vacation was perfect for you since you had already planed for one. I think some relaxation was the best you could do


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> That's exactly it, we spent all that weekend in front of the tv. I felt as if someone was pressing their hand hard on my chest. I almost couldn't breathe. Then at some point we just had to take a break from it all. The following week we made a deal to only watch the news once a day. Monday, no news, we started to live again.
> As I already told you, I think a vacation was perfect for you since you had already planed for one. I think some relaxation was the best you could do



I agree, watching the news all the time probably made us a little crazy so it was nice to get a away. I'm glad you were able to take a break and enjoy your holiday too


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I agree, watching the news all the time probably made us a little crazy so it was nice to get a away. I'm glad you were able to take a break and enjoy your holiday too




So, do you have any pics to share 
You always have the loveliest holiday pics.
Let's see some of them ...


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> So, do you have any pics to share
> You always have the loveliest holiday pics.
> Let's see some of them ...



Yes, I will share some I haven't finished uploading them all and tomorrow I'll visit my grandparents so you'll have to wait a little I'm afraid. But here is a sneak peak: we took a ferry on the beautiful Geiranger fjord on the west side of Norway and a bunch of Japanese tourists got totally obsessed with Jimmi! (sorry no bag in these pics)


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Yes, I will share some I haven't finished uploading them all and tomorrow I'll visit my grandparents so you'll have to wait a little I'm afraid. But here is a sneak peak: we took a ferry on the beautiful Geiranger fjord on the west side of Norway and a bunch of Japanese tourists got totally obsessed with Jimmi! (sorry no bag in these pics)





Oh my gosh, Geiranger fjord looks absolutely beautiful!!
Jimmy seems to be ok with all the attention. I'm sure he's used to it by now. Such a little cutie


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Oh my gosh, Geiranger fjord looks absolutely beautiful!!
> Jimmy seems to be ok with all the attention. I'm sure he's used to it by now. Such a little cutie



Thank you, he is totally ok with the attention 
Geiranger was so beautiful. It is nothing like this in Oslo so I was just as amazed as all the foreigner tourists!


----------



## riry

welcome back from your vacation, *p&p*!

Wearing my Anthra RGGH City today 
and switching over to Black Maxi Twiggy tonight


----------



## Julierose

*Well.....I attempted to attend the last day of the Alexander McQueen exhibit at the Met today....and the line to get in was 4 blocks long......and 3 lanes wide!!!!!! Stupid me for waiting until the LAST day of the exhibit to attend!! 

In any case, I got all dressed up for the exhibit and decided to take out my Black GGH city. I wore my Alexander McQueen ring as a tribute also, here are some pics! xoxo*


----------



## French75

*2007 Marine RH Work*


----------



## purses & pugs

purses & pugs said:


> Yes, I will share some I haven't finished uploading them all and tomorrow I'll visit my grandparents so you'll have to wait a little I'm afraid. But here is a sneak peak: we took a ferry on the beautiful Geiranger fjord on the west side of Norway and a bunch of Japanese tourists got totally obsessed with Jimmi! (sorry no bag in these pics)



hmmm... not sure why my photos disappeared, here they are again:


----------



## purses & pugs

riry said:


> welcome back from your vacation, *p&p*!
> 
> Wearing my Anthra RGGH City today
> and switching over to Black Maxi Twiggy tonight



Thanks *riry*!


----------



## mere girl

French75 said:


> ahhhaa !! yes i just saw it this afternoon !! Sold out  But i think I found another place to buy it  I will have the confirmation tomorrow I guess...
> I also saw other suede bags at printemps (a yellow like moutarde, and a sort of tan/beige, very nice !!). I know their is a suede grey bag this season as well... I also saw a dark brown suede folk on mytheresa, if they make the city in that color, i'll be in trouble too !! But for now, i'm seriously eying the red one (and then maybe the tan one...)
> Guess what? I just sold 3 bags on ebay this week, so I feel totally comfortable, buying the red suede in 2 minutes if one shows up


 the red coquelicot suede sounds TDF! Bal London had one a week ago... I wish I was brave enough, or had enough bags that I could justify just using it on those rare rain free days!


----------



## capbaggirl

Evergreen GSH City
Blk MU
Papeete GSH CP 
Framboise MMCP 
Raisin MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## j0yc3

My 2 new Bal goodies -

Anthra Day & mini wallet Coquelicot


----------



## purses & pugs

*Vert Fonce RH City

Stop!
*


----------



## Livia1

Undecided, I really want to carry my Coquelicot City today but right now it's pouring down ...


----------



## Livia1

Well, I'm headed out now and it's still raining. *Black RH City* it is ...



****START****


----------



## capbaggirl

*BDR GSH City *
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP 
Raisin MMCP 
Blk MU 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## purses & pugs

Still my *Vert Fonce RH City*

*STOP!*


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


****START****


----------



## capbaggirl

*Sang RGGH City*
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket 
Blk MU 
Framboise MMCP 
Papeete GSH CP 
Raisin MMCP


----------



## molee808

*Papyrus RH Day* & Black RGGH Mini Pocket


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Papyrus Twiggy


----------



## bagtasia

Blue Lavande Twiggy. Such a versatile color!!


----------



## imlvholic

I can't  put her down, sigh... coquelicot city


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blk RH City*
Blk RGGH Mini pocket
Framboise MMCP
Raisin MMCP
Papeete GSH CP
Blk MU


----------



## purses & pugs

Sorry I forgot to stop yesterday, went to a festival and was totally worn out when I came home. I carried my *Outremer RH Velo*, my ultimate festival bag! 

*STOP!*


----------



## Livia1

*p&p*, you look just gorgeous with your cute belly 


I'm carrying my *Rouge Theatre City* today.



****START****


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purses & pugs said:


> Sorry I forgot to stop yesterday, went to a festival and was totally worn out when I came home. I carried my *Outremer RH Velo*, my ultimate festival bag!
> 
> *STOP!*


 bellissima!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> *p&p*, you look just gorgeous with your cute belly





CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> bellissima!!!



Thank you


----------



## mere girl

aaawww...made me smile! you'll always look gorgeous!
I am actually wearing a bag today - 05 black City



purses & pugs said:


> Sorry I forgot to stop yesterday, went to a festival and was totally worn out when I came home. I carried my *Outremer RH Velo*, my ultimate festival bag!
> 
> *STOP!*


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> aaawww...made me smile! you'll always look gorgeous!
> I am actually wearing a bag today - 05 black City



Lol thanks, you're too sweet:kiss:


----------



## purses & pugs

*Moutarde RH City* for me today. 

*STOP!*


----------



## French75

Going to the South of France for the week end !! 
with :
*2004 Marron Weekender *
*2002 Caramel FB Hobo *
*2003 Blue Jean City*


----------



## Lovemybags01

Day in Cyclamen


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my *Coquelicot RH City* today




****START****


----------



## j0yc3

Carrying my BL RGGH City today


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Castagna RH City


----------



## BagsR4Me

*07 Anthra First* (yesterday and today)


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sapphire RH City*

*STOP!*


----------



## capbaggirl

RT City yesterday & Blk GGH PT today.


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City* 


****START****


----------



## purses & pugs

^I can imagine you feel so happy and proud when wearing this lovely bag *Livia*

I'm attending a cocktail party tonight (well...mocktails for the though, lol) and I'm not sure which bag to bring yet. I may cheat with Chanel Too early to post and do a STOP! anyway so I'll post later.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Coquelicot Twiggy


----------



## capbaggirl

Blk GGH PT 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket 
Framboise MMCP 
Papeete GSH CP 
Raisin MMCP 
Blk MU


----------



## purses & pugs

Cheating with my Chanel black GHW 226 Reissue, but I'm also gonna wear Bal black gladiator sandals and Praline RGGH TT bracelet. 

*STOP!*


----------



## Inem

My new to me 05 Black Day. Love, love chevre leather


----------



## mere girl

^^ love your Day! 

05 black city today..


----------



## imlvholic

seigle velo, so easy breezy...


----------



## clevercat

My GSH Raisin Work - I'm sure it gets smooshier and more wrinkled each time I use it... I waited so long to get a Raisin bag.


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my *Black RH City* today.




****START****


----------



## capbaggirl

Hey so am I!
Blk RH City 
Blk MU 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket 
Framboise MMCP 
Raisin MMCP 
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GSH PT


----------



## purses & pugs

Sang SGH Town today.

*STOP!*


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*




****START****


----------



## mere girl

black RH City
bouton d'or CP
purple CP
white CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## baglici0us

RGGH Anthracite City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Finally made it! It's been tough getting back in the game. 

Charbon GGH City
Argent MU
Canard RGGH Money
Marine MM
Pommier MM


----------



## mei0702

Still the same bag as yesterday, don't feel like change it.


----------



## mei0702

By the way, it's LV Berkeley in white.


----------



## mei0702

*xxxxxxx
wrong thread*


----------



## j0yc3

Rainy day today and wouldn't take a chance taking my Bal's out so I am carrying Goyard St. Louis GM


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black SGH Work

STOP!*


----------



## maxxout

Meeting up with riry for dinner here in LA and wearing 05 Grey City and bringing 05 Bordeaux City for show and tell.

Riry........ What are you bringing?


----------



## riry

maxxout said:


> Meeting up with riry for dinner here in LA and wearing 05 Grey City and bringing 05 Bordeaux City for show and tell.
> 
> Riry........ What are you bringing?


 
Funny you should ask, my non-Amazonian friend 

I'm wearing 10 Black Maxi Twiggy and bringing along 05 Black City, 07 Black City, and 11 Dark Night City.  Heck, maybe I'll bring 05 Rouge Theatre again for fun. RT hasn't been out since the last time you were in LA. Poor thing.


----------



## maxxout

What a bunch of goodies.   Dying to see them all.   FUN FUN FUN


----------



## capbaggirl

Plomb GSH FC


----------



## mere girl

riry said:


> Funny you should ask, my non-Amazonian friend
> 
> I'm wearing 10 Black Maxi Twiggy and bringing along 05 Black City, 07 Black City, and 11 Dark Night City. Heck, maybe I'll bring 05 Rouge Theatre again for fun. RT hasn't been out since the last time you were in LA. Poor thing.


 will each bag have its own chair to sit on?


----------



## French75

*2004 black city with pewter hardware*


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*




****START****


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sounds like a whole load of fun, pumpkin! Enjoy your meet up, ladies. 


Anthra GSH Work
Ballerina shoe charm 
Argent MU
Canard RGGH Money
Marine MM
Pommier MM


----------



## maxxout

Hello my sweetness. Yes it was tons of fun at dinner and today we are off to the infamous huge south coast plaza and the Bal store for starters.  Wish you could join us.

Still want to have a Santa Fe meet up some day.


Last night: 05 Bordeaux City
Today: 05 Grey City


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Sounds like fun! I'm so envious! 

I'll definitely inform you the next time I'm in America, so we can meet up!!!


----------



## maxxout

That would be fantastic!


----------



## riry

Wearing my *05 black rh city* for the first time today to go shopping with Maxxout!

Also bringing along *11 anthra rggh*, *11 anthra ggh,* and *11 black ggh Cities *for her to check out. Cuz they're agneau... and GIANT HARDWARE!!!


----------



## maxxout

Will I be converted?


Stay tuned.


----------



## MAGJES

'05 Caramel City


----------



## mere girl

^ nice! 

05 black City...again!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Olive Work


----------



## purses & pugs

Sounds so much fun *maxxout* and *riry*. 
And if maxxout isn't convinced after seeing all of riry's agneau GH beauties I don't understand a damn thing


----------



## purses & pugs

*Anthra RGGH City*

*STOP!*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Nuage RGGH City*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## French75

*04 black city* last day at work before a trip to India until end of August !


----------



## Livia1

^^ Have a nice trip, French!

Carrying my *Coquelicot RH City* again today.



****START****


----------



## capbaggirl

Anthra RH First 
Framboise MMCP 
Papeete GSH CP


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> Wearing my *05 black rh city* for the first time today to go shopping with Maxxout!
> 
> Also bringing along *11 anthra rggh*, *11 anthra ggh,* and *11 black ggh Cities *for her to check out. Cuz they're agneau... and GIANT HARDWARE!!!





maxxout said:


> Will I be converted?
> 
> Stay tuned.



Wishing I was there... And curious to know how the conversion went!



Sang RH City
Argent MU
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Vert Thyme GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sank Click


----------



## purses & pugs

*Coquelicot SGH City

STOP!*


----------



## purseaddict76

2005 Sky Blue Twiggy!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


****START****


----------



## capbaggirl

Ardoise RGGH City 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket 
Framboise MMCP
Papeete GSH CP 
Raisin MMCP
Blk MU


----------



## ieweuyhs

Lilac RH City
Argent MU
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM

Gee, I really need to switch my accessories!


----------



## riry

Sanguine RH Work


----------



## pbdb

ORANGE FLUO SRH CITY (Asian time)


----------



## purses & pugs

*Moutarde RH City

STOP!*


----------



## AJ1025

Taking 09 GGH Charbon Flat Clutch to dinner with me tonight


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City
*


****START****


----------



## capbaggirl

BL GSH PT
Papeete GSH CP 
Framboise MMCP 
Raisin MMCP 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## ieweuyhs

Officier GSH Pom Pon
Framboise MU
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM


----------



## mere girl

05 black RH City
blue layette MU
bouton d'or CP
purple CP
white CP
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## riry

'10 Black RH Maxi Twiggy


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Raisin GCH Flat Clutch


----------



## purses & pugs

Cheated with Mulberry Bayswater today.

*STOP!*


----------



## Cait

'11 Bleu Lavande RGGH City


----------



## imlvholic

Mogano City


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City* again



****START****


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sang RH City
Two mystery Bal bags
Framboise MU 
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Canard RGGH Money


----------



## capbaggirl

BL GSH PT 
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP 
Raisin MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket 
Blk MU


----------



## mere girl

noix twiggy


----------



## riry

09 sanguine rh city during the day
05 black rh city out to dinner tonight


----------



## saltyolives

2006 Truffle Purse. My first!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> *Anthra RGGH City* again
> 
> 
> 
> ****START****




Me too! 
*Anthra RGGH City*

*STOP!*


----------



## Livia1

^^ Let's see if we have chosen the same colour today ...

Carrying my *Coquelicot First*


****START****


----------



## capbaggirl

Sahara RH First 
Framboise MMCP 
Papeete GSH CP 
Raisin MMCP


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin RH Day 
Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM 
Marine MM 
Bal sunnies


----------



## riry

wearing Light Olive RH City today.

and taking these bags over to Maxxout's place tonight. They technically count, right? 

05 black rh city
07 black rh city
09 sanguine rh city
09 sanguine rh work


----------



## maxxout

Oh.....a preview.  NICE.  If I stay out here a few more weeks I may see every bag Bal has produced.  My hero..riry.
Can you bring the shine restore one more time? Since it saved my Bordeaux, I want to put it on Grey.  Now I can't use any bag until I get my own and do each bag.
So glad you turned me on to this lmb product.
See you later cupcake.


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> wearing Light Olive RH City today.
> 
> and taking these bags over to Maxxout's place tonight. They technically count, right?
> 
> 05 black rh city
> 07 black rh city
> 09 sanguine rh city
> 09 sanguine rh work





maxxout said:


> Oh.....a preview.  NICE.  If I stay out here a few more weeks I may see every bag Bal has produced.  My hero..riry.
> Can you bring the shine restore one more time? Since it saved my Bordeaux, I want to put it on Grey.  Now I can't use any bag until I get my own and do each bag.
> So glad you turned me on to this lmb product.
> See you later cupcake.



Oh my, I'm so jealous! You ladies are practically BFFs!!! 

Can I join the party the next time I'm in the neighbourhood?


----------



## maxxout

ieweuyhs said:


> Oh my, I'm so jealous! You ladies are practically BFFs!!!
> 
> Can I join the party the next time I'm in the neighbourhood?



Get your butt out here soon.  I'm leaving tomorrow but will return in a few months.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Ooh&#8230; Well, I think it'll take a few months to haul my butt there.


----------



## purses & pugs

Didn't carry a bag today as I have been staying at home preparing to move as we just bought a new apartment! Will not move before November 1st, but I need to start now as I have waaaaay too much clothes & stuff to go through:shame:

Have fun *riry* and *maxxout*! You gals must have a blast every time with all those yummy Bals.

*...CONTINUE!*


----------



## mere girl

black GSH EC out for an early dinner with bouton d'or CP and anthra phone case inside!


----------



## riry

*p&p*- I'm assuming you're moving to have more room for the little one on the way?  

I forgot to write that I'm also taking 04 Lilac City to *Maxx*'s place today! Don't know how I skipped that one... an oldies bag for an oldies lover. Please add that bag to my points, dear Judge.

We're driving up to Malibu to do some shopping and have dinner on the beach. Fun fun!!!


----------



## MAGJES

maxxout said:


> Oh.....a preview. NICE. If I stay out here a few more weeks I may see every bag Bal has produced. My hero..riry.
> Can you bring the *shine restore* one more time? Since it saved my Bordeaux, I want to put it on Grey. Now I can't use any bag until I get my own and do each bag.
> So glad you turned me on to this lmb product.
> See you later cupcake.


 
Did you put it directly on the leather?
I know that Shine Restore is meant for only corners and handles and not recommended for the entire leather surface.
  - I made the mistake of putting it directly on the front of one of my handbags. I had to call Barbara to find out how to proceed. It actually made my handbag look dull - no shine. Barbara old me to buff it over and over. That actually worked.  Of course after that I read the directions and saw that it's not meant for the entire handbag. I always wondered after that why it was called Shine Restore and not Corner and Handle Shine Restore??


----------



## PinayRN

riry said:


> *p&p*- I'm assuming you're moving to have more room for the little one on the way?
> 
> I forgot to write that I'm also taking 04 Lilac City to *Maxx*'s place today! Don't know how I skipped that one... an oldies bag for an oldies lover. Please add that bag to my points, dear Judge.
> 
> We're driving up to Malibu to do some shopping and have dinner on the beach. Fun fun!!!


Have fun!


----------



## tatertot

*Riry* & *Maxxout* I hope you ladies have a lovely time tonight!!

*P&P* such an exciting time for you!! Congrats again on both the LO and move!

today I carried my~
Nuage GSH PT
04 Taupe shoulder (as MU)
BC Mini
Jaune CP
Black Life wallet
and last but not least my Nuage keychain


----------



## ieweuyhs

*riry* and pumpkin, you gals sure know how to party, with your Malibu shopping and beach dinner!

Cheating with my Celine today, with Canard RGGH Money, Framboise MU, Pommier MM, Marine MM...


----------



## AJ1025

Anthra GGH Weekender


----------



## riry

MAGJES said:


> Did you put it directly on the leather?
> I know that Shine Restore is meant for only corners and handles and not recommended for the entire leather surface.
> - I made the mistake of putting it directly on the front of one of my handbags. I had to call Barbara to find out how to proceed. It actually made my handbag look dull - no shine. Barbara old me to buff it over and over. That actually worked. Of course after that I read the directions and saw that it's not meant for the entire handbag. I always wondered after that why it was called Shine Restore and not Corner and Handle Shine Restore??


 
Oh, we put the tiniest amount of Shine Restore on the corners only. The product is not meant for any other part of the bag. You're right about changing the name of the product, though. It's definitely misleading.


----------



## capbaggirl

*riry & maxxout * we are all sooooooo jealous of your get togethers......I know I would love love love to join your play dates! Have fun girls! 
Today:
Blk RH City
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Framboise MMCP 
Raisin MMCP
Papeete GSH PT
Blk MU


----------



## purses & pugs

riry said:


> *p&p*- I'm assuming you're moving to have more room for the little one on the way?
> 
> I forgot to write that I'm also taking 04 Lilac City to *Maxx*'s place today! Don't know how I skipped that one... an oldies bag for an oldies lover. Please add that bag to my points, dear Judge.
> 
> We're driving up to Malibu to do some shopping and have dinner on the beach. Fun fun!!!



Yes that is correct, we do need a bigger place now (and I need a bigger place for my clothes and bags too)

Oh wow, shopping and dinner on the beach sounds fantastic. Have fun ladies. I'm jealous!


----------



## purses & pugs

tatertot said:


> *P&P* such an exciting time for you!! Congrats again on both the LO and move!


Thank you so much yes it's definitely exciting times!


----------



## MAGJES

*VG* RH Work


----------



## purses & pugs

*Anthra RGGH City

STOP!*


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Coquelicot RH City *today.
Went out for drinks earlier and carried my *black RH Envelope Clutch*



****START****


----------



## mere girl

black RH city today


----------



## riry

Sanguine RH Work in the morning...
and now Orange Brulee RGGH PT is sitting pretty next to me!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Pourpre GSH PT*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ruby Courier 
Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM 
Marine MM 
Framboise MU


----------



## capbaggirl

*BL GSH PT*
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP
Raisin MMCP
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## Hermancat

Blue India RH City


----------



## j0yc3

*BL RGGH City *


----------



## BagsR4Me

Cheating on Bal today with:

*Chloe Capsule Paraty in Poppy*






But using Bal accessories:
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## purses & pugs

*Anthra RGGH City

STOP!*


----------



## kiwishopper

Moutard RH Velo, I love this bag's leather, smells delicious!!!


----------



## riry

Did we start today?

Sanguine RH Work


----------



## MAGJES

Vert Gazon Work


----------



## mzthisnthat

I'm dreaming I'm wearing a black city lol soon!


----------



## HOT4LV

GSH Blue Lavender city


----------



## glendaPLEASE

My usual, 09 black twiggy!


----------



## Livia1

mzthisnthat said:


> I'm dreaming I'm wearing a black city lol soon!




I hope you will, soon.


----------



## Livia1

Will be taking my *Anthra RGGH City* today.



****START****


----------



## capbaggirl

Cyclade GSH PT 
Framboise MMCP 
Papeete GSH CP 
Raisin MMCP 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Blk MU


----------



## pinkboudoir

Grenadine RGGH City for me today.


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Officier GGH PT*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## riry

anthra rggh city (for the points!!)
and sanguine rh work


----------



## j0yc3

black classic city


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black RH City

STOP!*


----------



## MAGJES

Coq. RGGH PT


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GSH PT


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City* again



****START****


----------



## baglici0us

Black RGGH city


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Vert Menthe Maxi Twiggy
Bouton D'Or MU


----------



## mere girl

OB City RH


----------



## capbaggirl

Cyclade GSH PT
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket
Raisin MMCP 
Blk MU


----------



## gina2328

Vermillion 07 GGH Day


----------



## riry

'10 light olive rh city


----------



## pbdb

sang '10 rggh city


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City
Mystery Bal bag
Framboise MU
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> Charbon GGH City
> Mystery Bal bag
> Framboise MU
> Canard RGGH Money
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM



Mystery bal bag???


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> Mystery bal bag???



You've got sharp eyes! 

Just got it today. But it's already 23:12 here, and I just got home. Need to do some paperwork before I can get started on my bag porn shoot. So not too sure if I can reveal it tonight. Will try my best, after all tomorrow's TGIF! What's a few hours of sleep between tPFers eh?


----------



## MAGJES

Moutarde RH Work


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Charbon GGH City
> *Mystery Bal bag*
> Framboise MU
> Canard RGGH Money
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM




 Can't wait to see it!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ It made me smile when I saw it... Especially after a tough week at work...


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ It made me smile when I saw it... Especially after a tough week at work...




I'm glad to hear that


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ It made me smile when I saw it... Especially after a tough week at work...


 
That's what Bals are for! Can't wait for TGIF reveal


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> I'm glad to hear that





riry said:


> That's what Bals are for! Can't wait for TGIF reveal



Thank you, ladies! Stay tuned! 

Off to get started on my paperwork...


----------



## riry

switched over to Sanguine RH Work!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black RH City

STOP!*


----------



## clevercat

My Raisin GSH Work again. I love this bag.....


----------



## Livia1

It's been 4 days since I last carried this beauty and I've missed her 
*Coquelicot RH City*



****START****


----------



## mere girl

^ how did you manage 4 days! 
carrying black RH City today in the UK's summer rain!


----------



## ieweuyhs

It's rainy here too so mystery bag had to stay home while Ms Tempete came out to play. 

Tempete RH Work
Framboise MU
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM


----------



## capbaggirl

Cyclade GSH PT 
Papeete GSH CP 
Framboise MMCP
Raisin MMCP 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket 
Blk MU


----------



## ieweuyhs

ieweuyhs said:


> It's rainy here too so mystery bag had to stay home while Ms Tempete came out to play.
> 
> Tempete RH Work
> Framboise MU
> Canard RGGH Money
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM



And a second mystery bag! I'm so banned!

Stay tuned for a reveal in a few hours!


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> And a second mystery bag! I'm so banned!
> 
> Stay tuned for a reveal in a few hours!



Second mystery bag arrived? Today's going to be exciting with your double reveal!! I have no idea about the color, style, hw of these bags and it's driving me bonkers!

Today I'm carrying Sanguine RH Work


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tempete SGH City

STOP!*


----------



## BlackSheep13

ieweuyhs said:


> And a second mystery bag! I'm so banned!
> 
> Stay tuned for a reveal in a few hours!


 
:giggles: :giggles: :giggles:

:snack::snack::snack:


----------



## amazigrace

I'm wearing my 3 hours old coq velo with rgghw.


----------



## j0yc3

amazigrace said:


> I'm wearing my 3 hours old coq velo with rgghw.


 
I just saw your picture, beautiful! Coq is amazing! 

Today I am wearing my rh black city


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Castagna RH City


----------



## AJ1025

07 Anthra GGH WE


----------



## MAGJES

'05 Teal Work


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


****START****


----------



## capbaggirl

BP GSH PT 
Papeete GSH CP
Framboise MMCP 
Raisin MMCP 
Blk RGGH Mini Pocket 
Blk MU


----------



## pbdb

Outremer GSH city


----------



## ieweuyhs

Didn't go anywhere, except run some errands with just my Canard RGGH Money. 




riry said:


> Second mystery bag arrived? Today's going to be exciting with your double reveal!! I have no idea about the color, style, hw of these bags and it's driving me bonkers!





BlackSheep13 said:


> :giggles: :giggles: :giggles:
> 
> :snack::snack::snack:




Sorry that a few hours turned into 24 hours. I was just too tired and fell asleep by 11 pm, very early for someone who usually sleeps around 1am. Well, I'm uploading the pics now, so the reveal shall start soon!


----------



## riry

Waiting for that exciting reveal!

Wearing my new-to-me '10 Bois de Rose RH Work during the day.
And 07 Black RH City out to dinner.


----------



## mere girl

05 black RH city today
and will be taking 2011 black GSH EC out shortly.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Anthra RGGH City

STOP!*


----------



## imlvholic

I needed a Pop today, my Amethyst CGH City is perfect!


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


****START****


----------



## capbaggirl

Nuage RGGH City


----------



## riry

'10 BDR RH Work


----------



## Hermancat

Militaire RH City


----------



## Dayzley

09 Black GGH City!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

'09 Black RH City


----------



## purses & pugs

*Anthra RGGH City

STOP!*


----------



## Livia1

Went out this evening and took my *black GGH Flat Clutch* with me.



****START****


----------



## capbaggirl

BDR GSH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheated with my Celine in the end but carrying my 

Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM 
Marine MM 
Framboise MU
Sorbet RH Pencil


----------



## capbaggirl

Plomb GSH FC


----------



## j0yc3

Anthra rh Day


----------



## pbdb

Noix GGH PT


----------



## Hermancat

Militaire RH City


----------



## mere girl

Orange Brulee RH City!


----------



## clevercat

Cheated with my Anya Hindmarch Lautner bag!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Black GSH Day* (1st time out)!
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## jenninui

Black RGGH Town.


----------



## riry

'10 BDR RH Work


----------



## purses & pugs

Had to cheat with Mulberry Bayswater today

*STOP!*


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Anthra RGGH City* today.



****START****


----------



## capbaggirl

Blue Paon GSH PT


----------



## pbdb

Vert Menthe RGGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ms Coquelicot First's first day out with

- Canard RGGH Money
- Marine MM
- Pommier MM


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra Twiggy


----------



## riry

'10 Light Olive RH City out for dinner tonight.


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Vert Thyme GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## saira1214

11 Vert Menthe RH City


----------



## tatertot

Lt Olive RGGH Work w/ all the goodies plus my Mimosa mirror KC not pictured


----------



## NYCavalier

Carrying Celine..

BUT I am also carrying:

Nuage SGH Money Walley
Blue Paon MM
Papyrus RH TT


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> *Ms Coquelicot First's first day out* with
> 
> - Canard RGGH Money
> - Marine MM
> - Pommier MM



Woot-woot!


----------



## Livia1

tatertot said:


> Lt Olive RGGH Work w/ all the goodies plus my Mimosa mirror KC not pictured



Ohhhh, to look inside this bag all day


----------



## chloe speaks

*2011 Sahara Velo* with new and improved DIY adjustable strap!


----------



## purses & pugs

tatertot said:


> Lt Olive RGGH Work w/ all the goodies plus my Mimosa mirror KC not pictured



Lovely pics, they sure did brighten up my dark evening here


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tomato RH City

STOP!*


----------



## tatertot

purses & pugs said:


> Lovely pics, they sure did brighten up my dark evening here



 Thank you so much dear bella, you and Livia are so sweet! I hope the little one is not keeping you up. I remember how little sleep I got during those exciting first few months


----------



## purses & pugs

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much dear bella, you and Livia are so sweet! I hope the little one is not keeping you up. I remember how little sleep I got during those exciting first few months



 I'm doing great, thanks! I still get a lot of sleep and I need to enjoy it while I still can, lol


----------



## MAGJES

My workhorse bag....'07 Black GGH Work


----------



## kiwishopper

Vif Rouge Purse! Love the colour!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## pbdb

Nuage RH Mini Pompon to go around the city.....


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Dark Night Maxi Twiggy


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my *Coquelicot RH City* today 



****START****


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Now I know why you're having problems leaving your Coquelicot at home!

Ms Coquelicot RH First's second day out with Canard RGGH Money and Marine MM...


----------



## capbaggirl

I'm so jealous that I'm not a member of the Coquelicot club. 
Today, Papeete GSH PT


----------



## pbdb

capbaggirl said:


> I'm so jealous that I'm not a member of the Coquelicot club.
> Today, Papeete GSH PT



Then get one my dear in a smaller size!! 
That's what I did!! Got a Coq EC with GSH.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I agree! You have to get a Coquelicot, *capbaggirl* . My solution was to get a First.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

capbaggirl said:


> I'm so jealous that I'm not a member of the Coquelicot club.
> Today, Papeete GSH PT



*N*, like the other girls have suggested, if you really love the colour, why not get a tiny piece in this colour? Even if you don't think you'd be able to fit your life into a First (that's my personal problem), a little purse, or MU (if Bal still produces them) would be an adorable pop of colour in the depths of your gorgeous bag(s) I can just see the Coq SLG peeping out of your Papeete - I love that bright red against the jade tones of Papeete!

That, or a leather bracelet in that colour?


----------



## riry

'10 BDR RH Work
wootwoot!!


----------



## riry

By the way, here's a pic to entice our dear judge to visit LA:

milk tea with boba AND taro pudding!


----------



## saira1214

Vert Menthe RH City (trying to break this baby in but she is a stubborn one!)


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> By the way, here's a pic to entice our dear judge to visit LA:
> 
> milk tea with boba AND taro pudding!



I love Bubble Milk Tea! Taro pudding's new though... We have taro paste with some sort of milky syrup over it here, served as a dessert...


----------



## purses & pugs

Cheated with Celine Luggage today.

*STOP!*


----------



## imlvholic

P&P, looking forward to get my hands on a Micro. I've not been lucky yet.

Today, enjoying my Anthra RGGH City.


----------



## capbaggirl

*pbdb, ches & *A*- *you are all so very sweet, I was just feeling sorry for myself....mmmm.....more like a petulant spoilt child 
I have been tempted (daily) by the Coquelicot GSH City on E's site. I keep changing my mind with this colour, one minute I think ...'right it's not for me, it's too orangey' .....then I see a reveal (hello ches!!!!) & I think 'oohhh I want I want'. This is my coo-coo problem which is compounded as I buy my bags on-line & hence 'unseen'....grrrrr 
While in my state of indecision I found a Ruby GSH Day in mint condition which should be here any day now......and a Electric Blue GSH Day (also mint & due next wk) & a BL GSH EC (ETA ~ 2 wks)......so many pretty colours.....
The Ruby will make it 4 red Bbags....do I need/want another....??????
I say no but I am constantly tempted! Then I start thinking there are a few other colours I want.... VM RGGH City/PT ; Blk GSH PT & Anthra RGGH City before we loose the GH.
ahhhh Coquelicot ...soooooo pretty!...**A* *maybe you are right & a GSH CP might do the trick.

Thank you so much ladies for your help & for letting me babble on...



pbdb said:


> Then get one my dear in a smaller size!!
> That's what I did!! Got a Coq EC with GSH.





ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ I agree! You have to get a Coquelicot, *capbaggirl* . My solution was to get a First.





SkyBlueDay said:


> *N*, like the other girls have suggested, if you really love the colour, why not get a tiny piece in this colour? Even if you don't think you'd be able to fit your life into a First (that's my personal problem), a little purse, or MU (if Bal still produces them) would be an adorable pop of colour in the depths of your gorgeous bag(s) I can just see the Coq SLG peeping out of your Papeete - I love that bright red against the jade tones of Papeete!
> 
> That, or a leather bracelet in that colour?


----------



## SkyBlueDay

capbaggirl said:


> *pbdb, ches & *A*- *you are all so very sweet, I was just feeling sorry for myself....mmmm.....more like a petulant spoilt child
> I have been tempted (daily) by the Coquelicot GSH City on E's site. I keep changing my mind with this colour, one minute I think ...'right it's not for me, it's too orangey' .....then I see a reveal (hello ches!!!!) & I think 'oohhh I want I want'. This is my coo-coo problem which is compounded as I buy my bags on-line & hence 'unseen'....grrrrr
> While in my state of indecision I found a Ruby GSH Day in mint condition which should be here any day now......and a Electric Blue GSH Day (also mint & due next wk) & a BL GSH EC (ETA ~ 2 wks)......so many pretty colours.....
> The Ruby will make it 4 red Bbags....do I need/want another....??????
> I say no but I am constantly tempted! Then I start thinking there are a few other colours I want.... VM RGGH City/PT ; Blk GSH PT & Anthra RGGH City before we loose the GH.
> ahhhh Coquelicot ...soooooo pretty!...**A* *maybe you are right & a GSH CP might do the trick.
> 
> Thank you so much ladies for your help & for letting me babble on...



Oh my gosh, I had no idea you have these beauties on their way to their new Mama. Too stunning for words, *N*. Time for new shots of your 'family'? 

Mmmm... not to enable or anything, but the Ruby is very different from the Coq. I think if your Ruby is a different style from your Coq, then you could get away with having a bag in Coq. If not, then the Coq SLG is a nice addition to 'the family'.


----------



## Livia1

Shall we continue until our sweet  judge has time to do the results ...

Carrying my *Coquelicot RH City* today.



****START****


----------



## ieweuyhs

Yes! One more day please and it'll be TGIF!

Debut of my Black Milky Way, with her elder sisters,
Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM 
Marine MM 
Framboise MU


----------



## capbaggirl

Papeete GSH PT


----------



## capbaggirl

I've just been 'chatting' to Erica ......and......I just 'pulled the trigger'!!!
Coquelicot GSH City is on its way to join my Red Bal family! E said the leather on this City is AMAZING!
Thank you my dear friend for your help & support  
.... coquelicot has driven me nuts these last few days. 
Also a huge thanks to *pbdb & tsuarawan *



SkyBlueDay said:


> Oh my gosh, I had no idea you have these beauties on their way to their new Mama. Too stunning for words, *N*. Time for new shots of your 'family'?
> 
> Mmmm... not to enable or anything, but the Ruby is very different from the Coq. I think if your Ruby is a different style from your Coq, then you could get away with having a bag in Coq. If not, then the Coq SLG is a nice addition to 'the family'.


----------



## riry

BDR RH Work and
Black RH City


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Black GSH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> I've just been 'chatting' to Erica ......and......I just 'pulled the trigger'!!!
> *Coquelicot GSH City is on its way to join my Red Bal family*! E said the leather on this City is AMAZING!
> Thank you my dear friend for your help & support
> .... coquelicot has driven me nuts these last few days.
> Also a huge thanks to *pbdb & tsuarawan *



Yay!!! So happy for you, I'm sure you'll love it. And we'll be bag twins


----------



## purses & pugs

*Anthra RGGH City

STOP!*


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> *pbdb, ches & *A*- *you are all so very sweet, I was just feeling sorry for myself....mmmm.....more like a petulant spoilt child
> I have been tempted (daily) by the Coquelicot GSH City on E's site. I keep changing my mind with this colour, one minute I think ...'right it's not for me, it's too orangey' .....then I see a reveal (hello ches!!!!) & I think 'oohhh I want I want'. This is my coo-coo problem which is compounded as I buy my bags on-line & hence 'unseen'....grrrrr
> While in my state of indecision I found a Ruby GSH Day in mint condition which should be here any day now......and a Electric Blue GSH Day (also mint & due next wk) & a BL GSH EC (ETA ~ 2 wks)......so many pretty colours.....
> The Ruby will make it 4 red Bbags....do I need/want another....??????
> I say no but I am constantly tempted! Then I start thinking there are a few other colours I want.... VM RGGH City/PT ; Blk GSH PT & Anthra RGGH City before we loose the GH.
> ahhhh Coquelicot ...soooooo pretty!...**A* *maybe you are right & a GSH CP might do the trick.
> 
> Thank you so much ladies for your help & for letting me babble on...





capbaggirl said:


> I've just been 'chatting' to Erica ......and......I just 'pulled the trigger'!!!
> Coquelicot GSH City is on its way to join my Red Bal family! E said the leather on this City is AMAZING!
> Thank you my dear friend for your help & support
> .... coquelicot has driven me nuts these last few days.
> Also a huge thanks to *pbdb & tsuarawan *



 Glad that I enabled you partly, and ecstatic that you pulled the trigger! Be prepared to have your socks knocked off! Both Ruby and Coquelicot are beautiful reds! 

Congratulations! Looking forward to the pics of your new Bal reds! You certainly need to balance up that predominantly blue/purple rainbow of yours with some warmer shades! 



purses & pugs said:


> *Anthra RGGH City
> 
> STOP!*



And that concludes this month's game. Stay tuned for the results! (Probably in another 12 hours or more...)


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> And that concludes this month's game. Stay tuned for the results! (Probably in another 12 hours or more...)



Go Judge, go... tally up those points!! :doggie:


----------



## jeshika

Ruby Twiggy's first day out!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cafe GGH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Hey bag twin!!!! I am really excited to see this red! 
I hope all is well with your pregnancy, I'm sure you are looking even more beautiful than usual ....congrats again honey & just enjoy this very special time. 



purses & pugs said:


> Yay!!! So happy for you, I'm sure you'll love it. And we'll be bag twins



Thanks *ches* - I just realised that you have helped me get my first Bal red - Poupre GSH PT (which is my favourite red....so far ) & probably my last Bal Red Miss Coquelicot GSH City.
I believe I will FINALLY be Bal Red content!

Thanks again! 



ieweuyhs said:


> Glad that I enabled you partly, and ecstatic that you pulled the trigger! Be prepared to have your socks knocked off! Both Ruby and Coquelicot are beautiful reds!
> 
> Congratulations! Looking forward to the pics of your new Bal reds! You certainly need to balance up that predominantly blue/purple rainbow of yours with some warmer shades!


----------



## capbaggirl

Oops forgot to add..... today I have my *Sang RGGH City* with me!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> And that concludes this month's game. Stay tuned for the results! (Probably in another 12 hours or more...)




Yay! I have absolutely no idea who'll win this month.


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> Hey bag twin!!!! I am really excited to see this red!
> I hope all is well with your pregnancy, I'm sure you are looking even more beautiful than usual ....congrats again honey & just enjoy this very special time.



Thanks cap Everything is going great so far!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

capbaggirl said:


> I've just been 'chatting' to Erica ......and......I just 'pulled the trigger'!!!
> Coquelicot GSH City is on its way to join my Red Bal family! E said the leather on this City is AMAZING!
> Thank you my dear friend for your help & support
> .... coquelicot has driven me nuts these last few days.
> Also a huge thanks to *pbdb & tsuarawan *



Good trigger to pull, *N*


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> Go Judge, go... tally up those points!! :doggie:





Livia1 said:


> Yay! I have absolutely no idea who'll win this month.



Sorry, ladies but you'll have to wait about 6 hours more. Stay tuned!




capbaggirl said:


> Thanks *ches* - I just realised that you have helped me get my first Bal red - Poupre GSH PT (which is my favourite red....so far ) & probably my last Bal Red Miss Coquelicot GSH City.
> I believe I will FINALLY be Bal Red content!
> 
> Thanks again!



Oh yes, I remember. My Pourpre holds a special place in my heart too...

Guess that makes me the Red Enabler (instead of the Great Enabler). Or I could just be the Great Red Enabler... Pardon the lame jokes... I'm starving... :shame:

I believe I'm Bal content too (at least for the reds) ush:


----------



## Indiana

jeshika said:


> Ruby Twiggy's first day out!


 
Ooh, she's lovely Jeshika!

First day out for a Twiggy for me too - mine is Noix


----------



## purses & pugs

*Rouge Theatre City*


----------



## j0yc3

purses & pugs said:


> *Rouge Theatre City*


 


Carrying BL RGGH City


----------



## BagsR4Me

ush: Duh! I was waiting for a "START", then realized that this is a new month and we don't know who our queen, etc. will be yet. Ha, ha. Silly me... 

Ooooh, I can't wait for *ches* to post her wonderful chart with commentaries. So exciting!

I'll take a guess at who I think the winner is this month--*riry*.. 

BTW, today I'm carrying my *Cafe GGH Day* + Anthra RH Pencil, Sanguine RH CP, and Sang Click.


----------



## riry

^^^ thanks for that vote of confidence, *BagsR4Me*! But I doubt I'll even make it on the chart this month. Neither of the judges carried an RH Work, so there were precious few opportunities for quadruple points. 

I'm still excited to see the chart... it's the highlight of tpf for me!! 

Light Olive RH City today.


----------



## purses & pugs

riry said:


> ^^^ thanks for that vote of confidence, *BagsR4Me*! But I doubt I'll even make it on the chart this month. *Neither of the judges carried an RH Work*, so there were precious few opportunities for quadruple points.
> 
> I'm still excited to see the chart... it's the highlight of tpf for me!!
> 
> Light Olive RH City today.



Neither *Livia* nor me owns an RH Work (sold my Ruby RH Work a long time ago) so no wonder. But I still think you have a pretty good chance!


----------



## mere girl

hmmm...I'm not in the running for August as we're still on school holidays and I rarely carry a bag! I'll be back on Monday though...


----------



## riry

Ahhh... I sense an exciting month ahead. I've been far too relaxed this summer about playing this game, but no more.  September will be FIERCE!!  :boxing:


----------



## BagsR4Me

*riry*, I'm sure you've done better than you think.

Woo Hoo! I'm trying/starting to use my Bbags more. So bring it on, ladies!  :boxing:


----------



## AJ1025

Mandarin RH Work- she looked so pretty in the sunshine today . . .


----------



## capbaggirl

*Papeete GSH PT *


----------



## maxxout

2005 *BUBBLEGUM PINK* Work yesterday.

2004 ROSE City today.


----------



## maxxout

riry said:


> By the way, here's a pic to entice our dear judge to visit LA:
> 
> milk tea with boba AND taro pudding!



Get that f---ing drink away from that gorgeous bag!!!!!


----------



## riry

maxxout said:


> Get that f---ing drink away from that gorgeous bag!!!!!


 
Sure, no problem... shaved ice looks so much better next to a bag, anyways.


----------



## maxxout

riry said:


> Sure, no problem... shaved ice looks so much better next to a bag, anyways.



You daredevil, you. The Evel Knievel of Bal Bags.

Not sure which is more dangerous, the ice or the small childlike hand nearby.

(food, children and untreated Balenciaga bags, oh my.)


----------



## riry

maxxout said:


> You daredevil, you. The Evel Knievel of Bal Bags.


 
You're right. Call me Daredevil Riry... last shot of the night: BBag next to Soup!! :lolots:


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^:giggles: You scare me, Daredevil Riry! *sounds like a superhero's name!*

Sorry ladies, but I was out like a light when I got home last night. Shall do the scoring later when i get home. So another 6 hours?

Ms Vert Menthe's second day out...


----------



## maxxout

Odd how that green bag goes so well with the ice and the soup.


----------



## maxxout

ches ....CHES!!
Why not throw a wrench into this game and just award anyone you want to.  You have the power...just take over!   








Let's do what governments do.


----------



## riry

maxxout said:


> Odd how that green bag goes so well with the ice and the soup.


 
Just need to find some green eggs and ham...


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> ches ....CHES!!
> Why not throw a wrench into this game and just award anyone you want to.  You have the power...just take over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do what governments do.



Nearly missed the fine print! 

Maybe I should. And randomly assign points to draw the graph! Hahaha.


----------



## Livia1

Ladies, you're too funny.
Maybe since we always talk about how delicate these bags are, we should start a daredevil thread with them ...


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Sorry ladies, but I was out like a light when I got home last night. Shall do the scoring later when i get home. *So another 6 hours?*





Ahem ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ok, excuse my impatience. It's just that I'm caught at work and am extremely bored


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^SORRY!!! :shame: Came home after my hair appointment and slept again... 

Results are done... Drawing the graph now! Another half an hour, max!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^SORRY!!! :shame: Came home after my hair appointment and slept again...
> 
> Results are done... Drawing the graph now! Another half an hour, max!


 

Yes 



Btw, no need to apologize. As I said, I'm just bored ... really, really bored.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Here we go! The usual teaser pic... Any guesses?






This month was a tad tough to score - our Scandinavian judges didn't give the rest of us much of a chance, so you had to resort to using your wits to win, and that's what this month's  did.

Of course, the fact that *p&p* was away for the first week helped many of us rack up the points as the daily contest dragged on for almost a week.  With the multipliers and all, you can see that our  and :buttercup: scored about 100 points just in that first "day", until *p&p* ended it.


----------



## Livia1

My guess is Ches is queen and riry is second?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Sadly no... I'm still the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Third (or fourth) month in a row...


----------



## Livia1

Ok, then it must be mere girl or Cap ...


----------



## ieweuyhs

Nope... *mere girl* sat out most of this month...


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Nope... *mere girl* sat out most of this month...


 

That's what I thought and why I didn't initially think she was either first or second. I also don't remember who didn't post for the first week or so and then suddenly ended up winning 
This is a tough one.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Announcing August 2011's Royal Court...






*riry* is our newly crowned  with an amazing 357 cool points, while *capbaggirl* is our :buttercup: with 284 cool points, and yours truly, *ieweuyhs*, the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with 146 cool points.


*Daredevil riry's* nefarious scheme to use similar styles as the judges really paid off chalking up lots of multipliers, not to mention her Bal parties with BFF, *maxxout*, which sees her carrying 5 bags at times? If you examine the green (Vert Gazon?) line carefully, you will see how her scores increase sharply, unlike the rest of us peons. 

Of course, our *buttercup* with her amazing collection also manages to score some multipliers and when you score an average of 8 points per post, multipliers will go a long way!

Congratulations to our August 2011's Bal Royal Court! All hail  *riry* and :buttercup: *capbaggirl*!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Announcing August 2011's Royal Court...
> Daredevil riry's nefarious scheme to use similar styles as the judges really paid off chalking up lots of multipliers, not to mention her Bal parties with BFF, maxxout, which sees her carrying 5 bags at times? *If you examine the green (Vert Gazon?) line carefully, you will see how her scores increase sharply, unlike the rest of us peons.*


 

Ah, but of course. How could I forget the day of 5 bags. Tsk-tsk.

Many congrats to  Daredevil  and Cap  :buttercup:


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> That's what I thought and why I didn't initially think she was either first or second. I also don't remember who didn't post for the first week or so and then suddenly ended up winning
> This is a tough one.



Well, this month proved that you need strategy to win too!  *riry* usually used two bags a day, with one of them as similar style to yours.

On Day 1 (while *p&p* was away on vacation), our  scored 15 cool points for her 5 bags and a x8 multiplier, giving her a grand total of 120 cool points! For your reference, my total score for the ENTIRE month was a mere 146 cool points... 

Now that's what I call a wise ...


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Ah, but of course. How could I forget the day of 5 bags. Tsk-tsk.
> 
> Many congrats to  Daredevil  and Cap  :buttercup:



But the day of 5 bags? All of them were RH, or she would have scored some multipliers with RGGH!


----------



## Livia1

A daredevil AND crafty


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Indeed! 

Well, this bodes well for our Bal "kingdom"!


----------



## Livia1

^^ Lol.


----------



## ieweuyhs

AND! With judges on different continents, it'll be easier to score this month! 

Looking forward to September's contest!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> AND! With judges on different continents, it'll be easier to score this month!
> 
> Looking forward to September's contest!


 
Yup, it should be fun.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Quick, post today!

Our :buttercup: posted a START, but our  has yet to end it...

Trying to find my set of rules to post...


----------



## Livia1

^^ Uh that's good thinking, batman.

Carrying my *Coquelicot RH City* today.
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


(hope I made it in time)


----------



## ieweuyhs

So stepping up are our newly crowned judges,  *Daredevil riry* (her first time) and :buttercup: *capbaggirl*.

Since both judges live on different continents, it should be a relatively easy game? But you never know...

The game so far:

Day 1 - *capbaggirl* #4297 - *riry *4306
Day 2 - *capbaggirl* #4312 - ...

A recap of the rules:



> RULES:
> Scoring For September's Game
> For all who posts between our new judges, *riry* and *capbaggirl*, the August Queen and Princess, they shall be awarded cool points based on the following scheme:
> 
> 1. One point for every legit post within a day (posts shall be at least 12 hours apart; and said item MUST leave the house for at least ten minutes).
> 
> 2. Two points for every Balenciaga bag; one point for every Bal small leather goods, shoes, jacket, sunglasses etc.
> 
> Note: Bag refers to any bag bigger than a Club, and has handles or a strap (Hip/ Ticket are also considered bags). Envelope Clutches and Flat Clutches are also considered bags.
> 
> 3. If your Bal bag is of the exact same colour (identical year and season, except for Black and Anthra where the year doesn't matter) as either of the judges, your score for the day shall be doubled; if your bag is of the exact same colour as both judges, your score for the day shall be quadrupled.
> 
> 4. If your Bal bag is of the exact same style (identical style and hardware) as either of the judges, your score for the day shall be doubled; if your bag is of the exact same style as both judges, your score for the day shall be quadrupled.
> 
> Example: *riry* carries her Light Olive RH City, and *capbaggirl* is carrying her Black RH City.
> 
> Person A is carrying her Black RH City and shall earn 1 point for posting, 2 points for a Bal bag, total of 3 points. Because she's carrying the same style as both judges, her score is quadrupled to 3 x 4 = 12 points. And because the colour is identical to one of the judges, her score is further doubled - 12 x 2 = 24 points!
> 
> Note: Either judge could start/stop the game, but the same judge cannot start and stop for the same day. Am I making sense?



Let the contest begin!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> ^^ Uh that's good thinking, batman.
> 
> Carrying my *Coquelicot RH City* today.
> *Sapphire Money Wallet*
> *Pourpre Pencil*
> *Ruby CP*
> 
> 
> (hope I made it in time)



You did! *riry's* not on at the moment. 

Such a lovely combination of reds and purple!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> You did! *riry's* not on at the moment.
> 
> Such a lovely combination of reds and purple!


 

Yes! Off to a good start :boxing:

And thanks for the compliment. I love my reds.
And as always, thank you for doing this. It's so much fun.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^You're welcome!

I think this month should be exciting with the return of *mere girl*. Wonder why *beauxgoris* disappeared to though...


----------



## mere girl

black RH City
purple CP
white CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
anthra phone case
black pencil..........I'm back!!


----------



## mere girl

congratulations to* Riry *and *capbaggirl* woohoo:
well deserved winners....I can see this is going to be a tough month!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Welcome back! You've been missed!


----------



## Livia1

^^ Bugger! One of my worst competitors


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Ooh catfight in the making!


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> ^^ Bugger! One of my worst competitors


 
:boxing:


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Ooh catfight in the making!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> :boxing:


 

Shall I post the Rocky theme again?
:boxing:


----------



## ieweuyhs

^I live for this!:couch::couch::couch:


----------



## mere girl




----------



## maxxout

Quick before RIRY gets on......

Today:
2005 CARAMEL City
2008 Saddle CP
2005 Black CP

Tonight:
2005 BORDEAUX City
2008 Saddle CP
2005 Rouge Theater CP


----------



## mere girl

hmm...tonight - Black GSH EC (are we really allowed to do that - I thought we had to carry it for at least 10 mins before posting it  )


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


>



 So fast? It's only been less than 10 posts!


----------



## maxxout

Can we post whatever and then just have the judge count what is really only worth points?


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> Quick before RIRY gets on......
> 
> Today:
> 2005 CARAMEL City
> 2008 Saddle CP
> 2005 Black CP
> 
> Tonight:
> 2005 BORDEAUX City
> 
> 2008 Saddle CP
> 2005 Rouge Theater CP



Hey *pumpkin*! 



mere girl said:


> hmm...tonight - Black GSH EC (are we really allowed to do that - I thought we had to carry it for at least 10 mins before posting it  )



There's no rule for that. 

If you post it, I trust that you will carry the item out of the house for at least ten minutes. But you don't have to carry it for ten minutes before posting. 

But you can't post what you are going to carry tomorrow or what you carried yesterday (or at least points will not be awarded). We are only interested in TODAY's bags...


----------



## riry

Just woke up... to find out the good news!! Yay me!!  I didn't even think I'd make the chart this month (what with my RH Work phase), but I forgot about the day of taking multiple bags to *maxxout*'s home. I owe this crown to my buddy, *maxx*!

Congrats to *Princess capbaggirl* :buttercup:
And to our Judge... the MJJA CJ *Ches*! Thanks for making this thread so fun!!

Now, on to the good stuff: today I'm carrying Coquelicot RGGH PT

***STOP***


----------



## mere girl

maxxout said:


> Quick before RIRY gets on......
> 
> Today:
> 2005 CARAMEL City
> 2008 Saddle CP
> 2005 Black CP
> 
> Tonight:
> 2005 BORDEAUX City
> 2008 Saddle CP
> 2005 Rouge Theater CP


 phew - we made it just in time!


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> Just woke up... to find out the good news!! Yay me!!  I didn't even think I'd make the chart this month (what with my RH Work phase), but I forgot about the day of taking multiple bags to *maxxout*'s home. I owe this crown to my buddy, *maxx*!
> 
> Congrats to *Princess capbaggirl* :buttercup:
> And to our Judge... the MJJA CJ *Ches*! Thanks for making this thread so fun!!
> 
> Now, on to the good stuff: today I'm carrying Coquelicot RGGH PT
> 
> ***STOP***



:giggles: Indeed all your BFF meet ups certainly helped...

Oooh! Yet another Coquelicot! Yay! This month might be a good month to use Coquelicot since both judges have one.

*mere girl*, you know what you need, don't you?


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> :giggles: Indeed all your BFF meet ups certainly helped...
> 
> Oooh! Yet another Coquelicot! Yay! This month might be a good month to use Coquelicot since both judges have one.
> 
> *mere girl*, you know what you need, don't you?


 yeah....to win the lottery!


----------



## Luxe Diva

My black "Bella" bag......this is my favorite bag in this line but I'm also eying the brown Campana.


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> *mere girl*, you know what you need, don't you?


 


mere girl said:


> yeah....to win the lottery!


 
:lolots:


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> yeah....to win the lottery!



So do the rest of us! Share some luck with us!

I remember this Brit who won GBP 1.45 million from betting GBP 2... That's a lot of dough! Enough to buy almost a thousand Bals?


----------



## French75

Hi Ladies, I'm back from my vacation in India 
Carrying my 2003 dark caramel city today


----------



## riry

French75 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm back from my vacation in India
> Carrying my 2003 dark caramel city today


 
Hi *French*! Welcome back from your vacation... pics, please!!


----------



## French75

Hi Riry !! Thank you ; I have tons of pics to share and even a triple reveal. I just posted the first pic in the "pic with you b.bag" thread but I will post many more tomorrow and post the reveal as well 



riry said:


> Hi *French*! Welcome back from your vacation... pics, please!!


----------



## riry

French75 said:


> Hi Riry !! Thank you ; I have tons of pics to share and even a triple reveal. I just posted the first pic in the "pic with you b.bag" thread but I will post many more tomorrow and post the reveal as well


 
woohoo a triple reveal!


----------



## French75

riry said:


> woohoo a triple reveal!


1 brand new, freshly bought in Paris today
1 oldie
1 very small 
 let's speak tomorrow 

Going to a party tonight with 2009 Officier GSH Flat Clutch


----------



## keodi

French75 said:


> Hi Riry !! Thank you ; I have tons of pics to share and even a triple reveal. I just posted the first pic in the "pic with you b.bag" thread but I will post many more tomorrow and post the reveal as well


ooh pics and triple reveal I cannot wait!


----------



## capbaggirl

Oh hail Queen   *Riry*!!!.....very excited to be your 'side-kick'....:giggles:
Thank you once again for all your mathematical ingenuity *ches  :worthy: "The Great Red Enabler" :worthy:*

Today still carrying *Papeete GSH PT*


----------



## maxxout

French75 said:


> 1 brand new, freshly bought in Paris today
> 1 oldie
> 1 very small
> let's speak tomorrow
> 
> Going to a party tonight with 2009 Officier GSH Flat Clutch




running over to see your mod shot......what oldie????????
 crazy beautiful caramel hobo


----------



## AJ1025

Congrats, Riry!! 

Still with Mandarin RH Work today


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> Oh hail Queen   *Riry*!!!.....very excited to be your 'side-kick'....:giggles:
> Thank you once again for all your mathematical ingenuity *ches  :worthy: "The Great Red Enabler" :worthy:*
> 
> Today still carrying *Papeete GSH PT*



That's a START...

Thank you, :buttercup:. Maybe I should  call myself TGRE ches from now on?


----------



## mere girl

OB City RH 
bouton d'or CP
white CP
sapphire? CP
black pencil 
blue layette MU
anthra phone case


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*




 I think this might turn out to be a difficult month.


----------



## Livia1

Livia1 said:


> *Anthra First*
> *Sapphire Money Wallet*
> *Pourpre Pencil*
> *Ruby CP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this might turn out to be a difficult month.


 

I needed to bring more stuff so I changed it to *Anthra RGGH City* instead of my First.


----------



## purses & pugs

Congrats to our *riry* and to :buttercup:*capbaggirl*! Well done ladies. 
And, again, a big thank you to our wonderful *Ches* that works magic with her charts:worthy:

I'm not gonna play this month, I need a little break. Gonna post now and then and just relax, watching you ladies work hard!


----------



## riry

Sanguine RH Work

***STOP***


----------



## maxxout

2005 *CHOCOLATE* City 
(well there's no chocolate color)

Going on a big camping trip and had to get hiking boots..big waterproof leather ones and now I have to break them in.  They are chocolate brown and so are my J brand skinny jeans...so I'm going to look oddly put together at the grocery store.


----------



## French75

I would love to see that choco look !! The J brand skinny jeans are probably very nice in that color, I will do a research to see them ! 
By the way my new oldie is the 04 light turq FC !





maxxout said:


> 2005 *CHOCOLATE* City
> (well there's no chocolate color)
> 
> Going on a big camping trip and had to get hiking boots..big waterproof leather ones and now I have to break them in. They are chocolate brown and so are my J brand skinny jeans...so I'm going to look oddly put together at the grocery store.


----------



## AJ1025

Charbon GGH FC for errands today


----------



## beauxgoris

Grenat Work


----------



## maxxout

French75 said:


> I would love to see that choco look !! The J brand skinny jeans are probably very nice in that color, I will do a research to see them !
> By the way my new oldie is the 04 light turq FC !


----------



## riry

maxxout said:


>



nice boots


----------



## capbaggirl

oops forgot to forgot to say "start".....sorry!



ieweuyhs said:


> That's a START...
> 
> Thank you, :buttercup:. Maybe I should  call myself TGRE ches from now on?



Today: *Canard RGGH PT

Start......*


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Is that new? Don't remember a Canard in your collection... 

Light Olive GSH PT
Canard RGGH Money
Framboise MU
Pommier MM
Marine MM


----------



## pbdb

Nuage RH mini pompon


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM *


----------



## French75

Very nice !!! lovely chocolate look, thanks for the pic ! 
Today I'm carrying :
- 2003 chocolate city 
- 2004 marron CP 
- 2008 ruby mini mini



maxxout said:


>


----------



## capbaggirl

It was one of my first few......its truly a beautiful combo. Because I had this baby I convinced myself that I didn't need a VM RGGH bag ....but after seeing your stunner & buying the Dior 'Nirvana' green nail polish .....I want one now! 



ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Is that new? Don't remember a Canard in your collection...
> 
> Light Olive GSH PT
> Canard RGGH Money
> Framboise MU
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM


----------



## mere girl

black RH City
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
white CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## Bagladee

Orange Brule' RGGH PT
Black CP


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## maxxout

2005 *BUBBLEGUM PINK* Work


----------



## riry

sanguine rh work
black rh city


***STOP***


----------



## Livia1

riry said:


> *black rh city*




Thank you 

Too bad *mere girl* also carried hers


----------



## poster05

hmm today my friend was wearing black and i was wearing blue with red lines


----------



## Livia1

maxxout said:


>



Beautiful!!
The hair (I love it!) _and _the bag. 
Btw, is that an actual Wegner Y-chair? I love it, I wish I owned just one


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Roi RGGH PT

Start......
*


----------



## AJ1025

back with Mandarin RH Work. . . I think it's brightness and cheer are soothing my panic at the official last day of Summer. . . :cry:


----------



## Crazyinlv

papeete RH City
Sang GSH CP
09 Black RH CP


----------



## riry

AJ1025 said:


> the official last day of Summer. . . :cry:


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tempete RH Work
Canard RGGH Money
Framboise MU
Pommier MM
Marine MM


----------



## maxxout

Livia1 said:


> Beautiful!!
> The hair (I love it!) _and _the bag.
> Btw, is that an actual Wegner Y-chair? I love it, I wish I owned just one




Thanks so much Livia!

Yes, those are Wegner chairs. My DH was surprised because most people don't know that designer (and I didn't either) but I told him you were northern European and he got it.  He said that he got them in the 70's. He was interested in modern design way before I knew him.


----------



## kathym

Ink work and black mu


----------



## Livia1

maxxout said:


> Thanks so much Livia!
> 
> Yes, those are Wegner chairs. My DH was surprised because most people don't know that designer (and I didn't either) but I told him you were northern European and he got it.  He said that he got them in the 70's. He was interested in modern design way before I knew him.



Well, I'm Danish so I should know him 
I like a lot of the furnitures from those designers and here in Denmark it's such an integrated part of our interior design still. 
The Y-chairs are some of my absolute favourites. It is just such a beautiful design.


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## French75

2003 chocolate city
2008 ruby MM
2004 Marron CP


----------



## mere girl

black RH City......another cold and rainy UK day!
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
white CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
anthra phone case 

_different bag tomorrow though_....


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Ardoise Maxi Twiggy - huge thank you to arch Ninja *ohlala * of TPF and *Ammie Ka* of SBN
Bouton D'Or MU


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> black RH City......another cold and rainy UK day!
> sapphire CP
> bouton d'or CP
> white CP
> blue layette MU
> black pencil
> anthra phone case
> 
> _different bag tomorrow though_....


 

actually swapped over already to ....INK CITY!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Nice! Any pics?

This judge will give you a 2x multiplier if you post pics of the Ink beauty. 

Yes, I'm abusing my power, but I don't care! I want to see the beauty!


----------



## mere girl

Yippee! I'll post pics on here as soon as I get home again!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yay!


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> It was one of my first few......its truly a beautiful combo. Because I had this baby I convinced myself that I didn't need a VM RGGH bag ....but after seeing your stunner & buying the Dior 'Nirvana' green nail polish .....I want one now!



Okay, with the new posting schedule, I'm usually half awake when I post in the morning, and now I realized I missed this! 

YES! You need a VM RGGH! GO GO GO!!!



purses & pugs said:


> And, again, a big thank you to our wonderful *Ches* that works magic with her charts:worthy:
> 
> I'm not gonna play this month, I need a little break. Gonna post now and then and just relax, watching you ladies work hard!



You're welcome, *p&p*! You would have been one of the top contenders with your multiple Bal items every day!



riry said:


> nice boots



I misread it as nice _ _ _ B _ ... :shame:




maxxout said:


> Yes, those are Wegner chairs. My DH was surprised because most people don't know that designer (and I didn't either) but I told him you were northern European and he got it.  He said that he got them in the 70's. He was interested in modern design way before I knew him.



Now I learn something new. I had to Google "Wegner chairs" to see what you ladies were talking about...


----------



## mere girl

extra points!! here she is - quite preloved but she has lovely leather (she's in Sept thread also but extra points are very important)


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Gosh!   

I love the wrinkles! And the leather looks to be thick too! Congratulations! And it's a well-deserved x2 multiplier!

P.S. I'll sneak you another x2 multiplier under the table!


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Gosh!
> 
> I love the wrinkles! And the leather looks to be thick too! Congratulations! And it's a well-deserved x2 multiplier!
> 
> P.S. I'll sneak you another x2 multiplier under the table!


 
 thank you!

The leather is really thick - so much thicker than the ink twiggy I had and always regretted selling - I love this colour, although the purple tones don't show up at all in the pics....


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Well, we know how difficult it is to photograph Bal colours... 

Stuff it and you just got yourself a pillow! It looks THAT pillowy!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Yesterday I carried my *Anthra First*.
It's raining today, so no Bal.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> I love the wrinkles! And the leather looks to be thick too! Congratulations! And it's a well-deserved x2 multiplier!
> 
> P.S. I'll sneak you another x2 multiplier under the table!





What?! Just what?! Sneaking points under the table. Just when I thought I might have a chance this month after all 

That said, *mere girl*, that Ink is incredibly delicious. Many congrats!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Dang! I thought you would miss that!


----------



## maxxout

MERE
That INK is crazy.  That's a definite KEEPER. I need at least one bag with pillowy leather like that.

Today:
2004 *ROSE* City


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> What?! Just what?!* Sneaking points under the table.* Just when I thought I might have a chance this month after all
> 
> That said, *mere girl*, that Ink is incredibly delicious. Many congrats!


 

thought you'd be impressed with my extra points!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> thought you'd be impressed with my extra points!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I could award you x2 multipliers too if you post some drool worthy pics! 

Got to spice up this month's competition!


----------



## mere girl

extra points for now showing her purple side??


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ I could award you x2 multipliers too if you post some drool worthy pics!
> 
> Got to spice up this month's competition!




But I HATE taking pics


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> extra points for now showing her purple side??



Wowsa


----------



## belovaldi

*meregirl*, look it all that distressing!!!


i have been carrying this for the last few days and it has finally broken in


----------



## riry

Coque RGGH PT

***STOP***


----------



## capbaggirl

......that is some CRAZY leather!!!!!! Congrats *mere*.



mere girl said:


> extra points for now showing her purple side??


----------



## capbaggirl

Gorgeous!!! what shade of Red is it?



belovaldi said:


> i have been carrying this for the last few days and it has finally broken in


----------



## capbaggirl

Ooops forgot to post today's bag:

*Outremer GSH PT*

*Start......*


----------



## mere girl

OB RH City
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
white CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> ......that is some CRAZY leather!!!!!! Congrats *mere*.


 thank you...


----------



## French75

*2003 Chocolate city again*
*2008 Ruby MM*
*2004 Marron CP*


----------



## Elsie87

Anthra PT with GSH


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> extra points for now showing her purple side??



 You have just earned yourself a x8 multiplier!



Livia1 said:


> But I HATE taking pics



I'l give you a x4 multiplier for your pics! Just for you!


Gee, I guess all that power has gone to my head! Abusing my power, left, right centre! 

Raisin RH Day
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Framboise MU


----------



## mere girl

^^ yes!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I think you scored 9x8 = 72 cool points yesterday!!!


----------



## mere girl




----------



## riry

'10 BDR RH Work


***STOP***


----------



## capbaggirl

*Ardoise RGGH City

Start......*


----------



## French75

*2011 Red Suede City *! First time out (to dinner)


----------



## lvdreamer

2011 Orange Brulee RH City


----------



## maxxout

Today took out my new clutch for the first time. (actually ANY clutch for the first time)

2004* EGGPLANT *Clutch


----------



## mere girl

05 black RH City
sapphire CP
bouton d'or CP
white CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## riry

BDR RH Work

***STOP***


----------



## maxxout

^^^  hi my little munchkin

2005  *BORDEAUX* City   

(yum)


----------



## riry

maxxout said:


> ^^^  hi my little munchkin
> 
> 2005  *BORDEAUX* City
> 
> (yum)



Hello sweetness!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Poupre GSH PT

Start......*


----------



## Crazyinlv

09 Black RH City
10 Sang GSH CP
09 Black RH CP


----------



## lvdreamer

11 Orange Brule City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Galet GGH PT


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> *Poupre GSH PT
> 
> Start......*



YES! Bag twins today! 

Pourpre GSH PT 
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Framboise MU


----------



## capbaggirl

Yeah!!! 
I've been sending you 'mental messages'...."ches - Poupre...Poupre.... Poupre!!!" ......:giggles:




ieweuyhs said:


> YES! Bag twins today!
> 
> Pourpre GSH PT
> Canard RGGH Money
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM
> Framboise MU


----------



## ieweuyhs

Message received!


----------



## mylovelybag

my black RH city


----------



## French75

*2011 Red Suede city *


----------



## mere girl

^^ yummy!!

ink city today
blue layette MU
white CP
bouton d'or CP
purple CP
black pencil
anthra Phone case


----------



## j0yc3

*black classic city! *


----------



## riry

Coqu RGGH PT

***STOP***


----------



## bagtasia

papyrus city.


----------



## maxxout

Last time out for

2004 *SEAFOAM* Purse

it's getting like fall here

(i love fall)


----------



## capbaggirl

*Outremer GSH PT

Start......*


----------



## lvdreamer

2011 Orange Brule RH City (I should wear something else, but I can't bring myself to switch)


----------



## imlvholic

It stopped raining in NY, so enjoying my Papyrus RGGH City for Fashion week.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Coquelicot First
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM


Will Her Majesty,  *riry* be using her Coquelicot today?


----------



## mere girl

ink City 
white CP
purple CP
yellow CP
blue MU
black pencil
anthra Phone Case


----------



## ritzy

Murier City in RGGH


----------



## French75

*2004 Pumpkin city *


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ciel Twiggy


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Another blast from the distant past -  Jaune RH City.


----------



## riry

07 Jaune RH City today (bag twins with you, **A**!)
Black GGH City out to dinner tonight.

Sorry, *Ches*... no Coqu today. Soon, though!

***STOP***


----------



## capbaggirl

Anthra RH First 

Start....


----------



## maxxout

Hey* riry*...is that the new one??
 Out to dinner? 
OUT TO DINNER with out me??


2005 *INDIGO* City




*?*


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^:giggles: Hey pumpkin, nice bag!


Shall stick to the same bag, in hopes that Her Majesty, *riry*, meant soon as in today!

Coquelicot First
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM


----------



## maxxout

Soon she will be dining with us both, squashie.
Good strategy......I bet she does were it today...as in _tomorrow_.:kiss:


----------



## maxxout

Soon she will be dining with us both, squashie.
Good strategy......I bet she does wear it today...as in _tomorrow_.:kiss:


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yes! Two more weeks! 

 Tomorrow's not good. I can't use a First for work 'cos I lug too much around.


----------



## maxxout

I think our tomorrow is your today...so in 10 hours she COULD be posting.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oh yeah! It's Sunday 11:20 am here now...  So I still stand a chance!


----------



## mere girl

Orange Brulee RH City 
white CP
purple CP
yellow CP
blue MU
black pencil
anthra Phone Case


----------



## mere girl

Where's *Livia1?*


----------



## MissMerion

Galet SGH PT


----------



## maxxout

2004 *GREY* ph Purse

in the top 3 of all my bags
(I love her)



*wake up dearest riry.....our sleeping beauty*


----------



## riry

Hi ladies! I'm up now... 

Coqu RGGH PT today

***STOP***


----------



## maxxout

*ches.*..do you think we influenced this ^^^  ?


good morning riry


----------



## capbaggirl

*Sapphire RH Work*

*Start.........*


----------



## maxxout

Going out tonight with my spiffy new 
2004 *EGGPLANT* Clutch.

Thank you Corey.  I'm using it way more than I thought I would.

(no points as I listed already today)


----------



## ieweuyhs

:giggles: I sure hope so, pumpkin...

Anthracite GSH Work
Red Ballerina charm
Sorbet Pencil
Canard RGGH Money
Marine MM
Pommier MM
Framboise MU


----------



## tatertot

BL Work W/ RH
 Mimosa 10th annv. KR & Nuage KC
Black Life wallet
Sang card and mirror holder
04 Taupe Shoulder used as MU
BC Mini for glosiess
Jaune CP
 (Sorry I'm a total Bal whore and will just stop now though I have 4 more accessories to go:shame:


----------



## lvdreamer

Still 2011 Orange Brulee RH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ruby RH City


----------



## mere girl

ink RH City (it's raining!)
white CP
purple CP
yellow CP
blue MU
black pencil
anthra Phone Case


----------



## French75

2004 black city


----------



## hellooholly

2006 sky blue work =)


----------



## saira1214

Viex Rose RGGH Work


----------



## alldatjazz715

2011 Black RGGH Velo


----------



## riry

Sanguine RH Work

***STOP***


----------



## j0yc3

black classic city


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> Where's *Livia1?*




I'm here 

Carried my *Coquelicot RH City* today.


----------



## RedMonkey

2011 Bleu Lavenda City, my first Balenciaga bag


----------



## riry

Livia1 said:


> I'm here
> 
> Carried my *Coquelicot RH City* today.



Good to see you, *Livia*! This thread felt strange without you in it for a few days.


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> I'm here
> 
> Carried my *Coquelicot RH City* today.


 hello!!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Raisin GSH City*

*Start.......*


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Cafe GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## maxxout

2004 *EGGPLANT* Clutch

and later (because it's hard to go grocery shopping with a clutch)


2005* CHOCOLATE* City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## mere girl

ink RH City 
white CP
purple CP
yellow CP
blue MU
black pencil
anthra Phone Case


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City 
Framboise MU 
Canard RGGH Money 
Marine MM 
Pommier MM 


*riry*, Black GGH for you today?


----------



## French75

*2011 red suede city*


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Vert Thyme GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> *riry*, Black GGH for you today?



Close, my dear Ches, but not exactly.

Cheating today with black (gold hw) Givenchy Pandora. 


*** STOP***


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Dang!  I should have been more specific in my wishes!


----------



## Livia1

riry said:


> Good to see you, *Livia*! This thread felt strange without you in it for a few days.





mere girl said:


> hello!!




I have been super busy with work this past week and in what little spare time I've had, I've been trying to find something to wear to a wedding this saturday :girlwhack:

_AND _... since the judge is a big cheater, making up the rules as we go, I didn't want to prioritize turning on the computer in the morning when I really didn't have time 

Anyway, thanks for thinking of me


----------



## capbaggirl

*RT City*

*Start.......*


----------



## maxxout

^^^ yumers

2005* CHOCOLOATE *City

No dark brown with slight purple undertones in our color box?


Now, now Livia............cheater??  Really??  
How can our omnipotent, omniscient, omnificent and omnipresent judge (who is also an omnivore) be reduced to that label?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> _AND _... since the judge is a big cheater, making up the rules as we go, I didn't want to prioritize turning on the computer in the morning when I really didn't have time













*Livia *thinks I'm a cheater! 



maxxout said:


> Now, now Livia............cheater??  Really??
> How can our omnipotent, omniscient, omnificent and omnipresent judge (who is also an omnivore) be reduced to that label?



^Thank you for defending me, pumpkin...


Coquelicot RH First
Marine MM
Pommier MM
Canard RGGH Money

Now excuse me, while I


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> *Livia *thinks I'm a cheater!
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thank you for defending me, pumpkin...
> 
> 
> Coquelicot RH First
> Marine MM
> Pommier MM
> Canard RGGH Money
> 
> Now excuse me, while I


 
awww... poor *Ches. *

Well, not really. It's kinda funny b/c momma *p&p*'s not around to stick up for you. 

Bring on the crying monkeys!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yes! I miss momma *p&p*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get ready for a flood!


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Yes! I miss momma *p&p*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready for a flood!


 
Yay!! The scuba-diving monkey!! I was trying to think of a way to get you to post that one again... it's one of my favorites. Just cuz it was so funny the first time around. ahahaha!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Especially when you remember what the "water" was the first time around! :giggles:


----------



## maxxout

wasn't it drool?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yes... After all the drooling at pics... HAHA...


----------



## Livia1

maxxout said:


> Now, now Livia............cheater?? Really??
> How can our omnipotent, omniscient, omnificent and omnipresent judge (who is also an omnivore) be reduced to that label?


 

You're just defending her because she's sweet. Don't let that fool you.
I reserve the right to feel cheated 




ieweuyhs said:


> *Livia *thinks I'm a cheater!
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thank you for defending me, pumpkin...
> 
> Now excuse me, while I


 

Again with the crying, tsk-tsk 





riry said:


> awww... poor Ches*.*
> 
> Well, not really. It's kinda funny b/c momma p&p's not around to stick up for you.
> 
> *Bring on the crying monkeys*!!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Yes! I miss momma *p&p*!
> 
> Get ready for a flood!


 

 Love those!




maxxout said:


> wasn't it drool?


 


ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Yes... After all the drooling at pics... HAHA...


 

Ok, so I do understand how you could be distracted after seeing those pics. Still, just giving points left and right ...


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> You're just defending her because she's sweet. Don't let that fool you.
> I reserve the right to feel cheated
> 
> Again with the crying, tsk-tsk














Gee, she's one tough cookie, eh?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Love those!
> 
> Ok, so I do understand how you could be distracted after seeing those pics. Still, just giving points left and right ...



Those pics were in a separate thread - at least the one that led up to the "scuba-diving in drool"...




Let me give you a special multiplier too?


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> Those pics were in a separate thread - at least the one that led up to the "scuba-diving in drool"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me give you a special multiplier too?


 
yes I think you should.....poor *Livia1 *


----------



## mere girl

ink RH City 
white CP
purple CP
yellow CP
blue MU
black pencil
anthra Phone Case


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> yes I think you should.....poor *Livia1 *



You know what, it all started with your Ink that led me down this path... Now *Livia1's* upset with me. It's all Ink's fault! 

But dang, she's a beauty!  No pics today?


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> You know what, it all started with your Ink that led me down this path... Now *Livia1's* upset with me. It's all Ink's fault!
> 
> But dang, she's a beauty!  No pics today?


well you did ask! _isn't she gorgeous? _


----------



## ieweuyhs




----------



## riry

Black RH City 
and
black givenchy pandora



***STOP***


----------



## ieweuyhs

to your signature!


----------



## jeshika

Ruby Twiggy today!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Those pics were in a separate thread - at least the one that led up to the "scuba-diving in drool"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me give you a special multiplier too?






ieweuyhs said:


> You know what, it all started with your Ink that led me down this path... Now *Livia1's* upset with me. It's all Ink's fault!
> 
> But dang, she's a beauty!  No pics today?



That's what I meant ... *mere girl*'s Ink got you all kinds of distracted ... and understandably so. It's one hot and yummy bag


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> yes I think you should.....poor *Livia1 *




No-no, I don't want any favours :sunnies


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> well you did ask! _isn't she gorgeous? _





 Where DID you find this special one?
mere girl, whatever you do ... do NOT let this baby go, ever


----------



## jmcadon

Black twiggy today...in love again!


----------



## Livia1

"Countdown to the Great Adventures of RiChesMaxx: 15 days!! Stay tuned..."

 Oh my gee, I'm soooo jealous! Please, everyone, give everyone there a hug from me. I wish I was going 


Ches, I thought you where coming to London


----------



## et0ile27

my 2010 work cyclade


----------



## capbaggirl

I'm jealous too   have a great time ladies & please take some pics so we can pretend that we're there too 





Livia1 said:


> "Countdown to the Great Adventures of RiChesMaxx: 15 days!! Stay tuned..."
> 
> Oh my gee, I'm soooo jealous! Please, everyone, give everyone there a hug from me. I wish I was going
> 
> 
> Ches, I thought you where coming to London


----------



## capbaggirl

*ches* - I totally understand your delirium with *mere's* Ink.....that leather is crazy beautiful! 



ieweuyhs said:


> You know what, it all started with your Ink that led me down this path... Now *Livia1's* upset with me. It's all Ink's fault!
> 
> But dang, she's a beauty!  No pics today?


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks *maxxout* .....RT



maxxout said:


> ^^^ yumers
> 
> 2005* CHOCOLOATE *City
> 
> No dark brown with slight purple undertones in our color box?
> 
> 
> Now, now Livia............cheater??  Really??
> How can our omnipotent, omniscient, omnificent and omnipresent judge (who is also an omnivore) be reduced to that label?


----------



## capbaggirl

*BL GSH PT*

*Start........*


----------



## maxxout

2004 *ROSE* City

And no more for one week. I will be carrying a backpack. euwwww


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> That's what I meant ... *mere girl*'s Ink got you all kinds of distracted ... and understandably so. It's one hot and yummy bag



:shame:



Livia1 said:


> "Countdown to the Great Adventures of RiChesMaxx: 15 days!! Stay tuned..."
> 
> Oh my gee, I'm soooo jealous! Please, everyone, give everyone there a hug from me. I wish I was going
> 
> Ches, I thought you where coming to London



I intended to before things happened... Was so eager to meet momma *p&p* and you...  This US trip just happened, kinda like the stars were aligned and I'm bound for US next week! London will have to wait till next year...



capbaggirl said:


> I'm jealous too   have a great time ladies & please take some pics so we can pretend that we're there too



Yes, we shall take loads of pics! Can't wait to see what *riry* and pumpkin has in store for me!



capbaggirl said:


> *ches* - I totally understand your delirium with *mere's* Ink.....that leather is crazy beautiful!







maxxout said:


> 2004 *ROSE* City
> 
> And no more for one week. I will be carrying a backpack. euwwww



Enjoy roughing it out for the week!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Black Milkyway Papier Tote
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Sorbet RH Pencil
Jaune MU


----------



## mere girl

ink RH City 
white CP
purple CP
yellow CP
blue MU
black pencil
anthra Phone Case 

I will try and hold on to it *Livia1* - but you know me! ha!
IRL she is really lovely and squidgy but she is also really matt.....I do wonder how I can make her get just a little sheen back?


----------



## riry

black rh city
&
black givenchy pandora



***STOP***


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> I intended to before things happened... Was so eager to meet momma *p&p* and you...  This US trip just happened, kinda like the stars were aligned and I'm bound for US next week! London will have to wait till next year...



Well, we'll just have to wait until next year then.
I hope you'll have a fantastic time and have lots of fun with maxxout and riry.


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> I will try and hold on to it *Livia1* - but you know me! ha!
> IRL she is really lovely and squidgy but she is also really matt.....I do wonder how I can make her get just a little sheen back?




Tsk-tsk 
As for getting the sheen back, maybe you could try with a leather shine product.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sahara SGH City* for me today.


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^^^ 
Hi Mama, we've missed you! Hope all is well 

Today:

*Blue Paon GSH PT


Start......
*


----------



## beauxgoris

bordy shopper 05


----------



## imlvholic

I was gonna wear my OB City if it didn't go missing, but my Seigle Velo works out fine.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Well, we'll just have to wait until next year then.
> I hope you'll have a fantastic time and have lots of fun with maxxout and riry.



 Yhank you!



purses & pugs said:


> *Sahara SGH City* for me today.



Welcome back, momma! 



beauxgoris said:


> bordy shopper 05



And welcome back, *beauxgoris*!


Raisin RH Day
Jains MU
Sorbet RH Pencil
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM


----------



## beauxgoris

ieweuyhs said:


> Yhank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, momma!
> 
> 
> 
> And welcome back, *beauxgoris*!
> 
> 
> Raisin RH Day
> Jains MU
> Sorbet RH Pencil
> Canard RGGH Money
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM



Oh thank you *ieweuyhs* - just been busy lately - but still like to check in here!


----------



## mere girl

ink RH City 
white CP
purple CP
yellow CP
blue MU
black pencil
anthra Phone Case


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Isn't it 5.22 am where you are?

Now that's what I call dedication!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> "Countdown to the Great Adventures of RiChesMaxx: 15 days!! Stay tuned..."
> 
> Oh my gee, I'm soooo jealous! Please, everyone, give everyone there a hug from me. I wish I was going
> 
> 
> Ches, I thought you where coming to London





ieweuyhs said:


> :shame:
> 
> I intended to before things happened... Was so eager to meet momma *p&p*  and you...  This US trip just happened, kinda like the stars were  aligned and I'm bound for US next week! London will have to wait till  next year...
> 
> Yes, we shall take loads of pics! Can't wait to see what *riry* and pumpkin has in store for me!



I was actually wondering the same as *Livia*, I thought you were going to London pretty soon. But hey, a trip to US is also super exiting! You're gonna have the best time with *maxxout *and *riry *I'm sure! I'm so happy you'll be meeting them, wish I could come too

So much is happening in this thread, it's almost like a mini chat room. I've missed so much here now I see!


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> ^^^^^
> Hi Mama, we've missed you! Hope all is well





ieweuyhs said:


> Welcome back, momma!



Thanks sweet ladies, I've missed you


Carrying my *black RH City* today.


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> I was actually wondering the same as *Livia*, I thought you were going to London pretty soon. But hey, a trip to US is also super exiting! You're gonna have the best time with *maxxout *and *riry *I'm sure! I'm so happy you'll be meeting them, wish I could come too
> 
> So much is happening in this thread, it's almost like a mini chat room. I've missed so much here now I see!



We miss you too, momma! Especially me when I get bullied... 

Next year London! Perhaps I'll get to see your little prince too!


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Isn't it 5.22 am where you are?
> 
> Now that's what I call dedication!


 ha ha!! It was 6.22am actually - _I'm mad, but not that mad!_


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Ahhhh... :giggles:


----------



## French75

Flying to Madrid for the week end for a shopping/drinks/restaurants session with 5 girl friends of mine !! 
*2004 marron weekender + 2004 marron city*


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> We miss you too, momma! *Especially me when I get bullied... *
> 
> Next year London! Perhaps I'll get to see your little prince too!



You still get bullied?! I guess momma needs to come around more often  and look after you then  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







French75 said:


> Flying to Madrid for the week end for a shopping/drinks/restaurants session with 5 girl friends of mine !!
> *2004 marron weekender + 2004 marron city*



I love Madrid, have fun!


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> You still get bullied?! I guess momma needs to come around more often  and look after you then











 momma's the best!


----------



## riry

^^^ehehe lucky for you that momma p&p came to your rescue! 


Coquelicot RGGH PT 
&
black givenchy pandora


***STOP***


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^


----------



## 2shai_

Papyrus RGGH Day


----------



## capbaggirl

Miss *Coquelicot GSH City *is making her début today :giggles:

*Start...............*


----------



## jeshika

coquelicot GSH EC's maiden voyage!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cafe RH City


----------



## mere girl

non-bal today for watching school rugby matches
but inside...
blue MU
anthra phone case


----------



## Livia1

Will attend a wedding later today and I plan to take my newly sandpapered *black RH EC* with me though it could still change (will this clutch EVER see the light of day, I wonder?!) 
Will also bring my *Ruby CP* and *Cyclade MM CP*


----------



## SkyBlueDay

capbaggirl said:


> Miss *Coquelicot GSH City *is making her début today :giggles:
> 
> *Start...............*



Whoo hoo, *N* - that's the way to start the weekend!!!

I'm carrying my new IL Bisonte Natural Vachetta A.2069 satchel today with usual Bouton D'or MU inside.


----------



## riry

black rh city
&
black givenchy pandora



****STOP***


----------



## Denaroo

*what is this stop, start thing?*

*07 violet MU and Cp*


----------



## mere girl

Denaroo said:


> *what is this stop, start thing?*
> 
> *07 violet MU and Cp*


  
It's a fiercely fought competition for perhaps one of the most coveted awards in the whole wide world. bigger than the Oscars! You have to post between the 'start' and 'stops' accumulating points for the bags/accessories you have carried that day, extra points for choosing the same bag as the start/stoppers....actually only one lady really knows the rules, and she has the power to break them at will!


----------



## Denaroo

*Oh my hell that is too much brain work for me.... *





mere girl said:


> It's a fiercely fought competition for perhaps one of the most coveted awards in the whole wide world. bigger than the Oscars! You have to post between the 'start' and 'stops' accumulating points for the bags/accessories you have carried that day, extra points for choosing the same bag as the start/stoppers....actually only one lady really knows the rules, and she has the power to break them at will!


----------



## mrs moulds

05 Apple Green City


----------



## ieweuyhs

<=========== That's me!


mere girl said:


> It's a fiercely fought competition for perhaps one of the most coveted awards in the whole wide world. bigger than the Oscars! You have to post between the 'start' and 'stops' accumulating points for the bags/accessories you have carried that day, extra points for choosing the same bag as the start/stoppers....*actually only one lady really knows the rules, and she has the power to break them at will*!






capbaggirl said:


> Miss *Coquelicot GSH City *is making her début today :giggles:



CONGRATULATIONS! She's here! Don't you just love the colour?



Livia1 said:


> Will attend a wedding later today and I plan to take my _newly sandpapered_ *black RH EC* with me though it could still change (will this clutch EVER see the light of day, I wonder?!)
> Will also bring my *Ruby CP* and *Cyclade MM CP*



 You brave brave lady! Do we have pics of this?


----------



## capbaggirl

Still carrying pretty Miss *Coquelicot GSH City* 

*Start.......*


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yay! 2x for me!

Coquelicot RH First
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM


----------



## mere girl

OB RH City 
white CP
purple CP
yellow CP
blue MU
black pencil
anthra Phone Case


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> You brave brave lady! Do we have pics of this?




Yup, I'll take some pics and post them in the "Bal purists: avert your eyes thread". I didn't sandpaper them all down, I just took a little off the edges. It looks alive now and I loved carrying this clutch for the wedding yesterday, perfect!


Will be taking my *Coquelicot First* with me out for dinner this evening.
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## riry

black rh city
&
black givenchy pandora



***STOP***


----------



## mmmsc

Black crosses maxi-twiggy with the gold regular (not giant) hardware. This bag is so cool and wonderful! Check out the maxi-twiggy, ladies. Very much like the city but with long strap. I think they are still making this?


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon RH Day


----------



## riry

Hmmm... guess I'll do the start for today.

First time out with Dark Night RGGH PT!

***START***


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Oooh! New bag, eh? 

Raisin RH Day
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Jaune MU
Sorbet RH Pencil


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Oooh! New bag, eh?


 
Yup... GH kills me with the weight, but I'm such a sucker for the glam-bam-ness of it!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^

Nothing quite beats a GH PT. Not a fan of the mGH PT&#8230; Too small!!!


----------



## Crazyinlv

Squeezing the last summer days out of my beloved Papeete RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Oops sorry, I got side tracked with major 'Spring cleaning'......thanks for starting* *L** ......I'll 'Stop' later.



riry said:


> Hmmm... guess I'll do the start for today.
> 
> First time out with Dark Night RGGH PT!
> 
> ***START***


----------



## Livia1

I'll be taking my *Rouge Theatre City* today, just because I _think _she feels a bit left out at this point.
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> Still carrying pretty Miss *Coquelicot GSH City*
> 
> *Start.......*



Yay, you got it!! Don't you just love this combo??


Carrying my beloved *Anthra RGGH City *today.


----------



## mere girl

OB RH City 
white CP
purple CP
yellow CP
blue MU
black pencil
anthra Phone Case


loving the panda pic* Riry!*


----------



## French75

It was awesome ! I had a crazy shopping session in Madrid (so many cute shops with gorgeous dresses !) and we went out until 4 am the first night and 6 am the second night ahhaa !! I'm exhausted 

Today I kept my 04 marron city (too lazy to change)




purses & pugs said:


> I love Madrid, have fun!


----------



## capbaggirl

Glad you made it home safely, it sounds like a fabulous girlie getaway  




French75 said:


> It was awesome ! I had a crazy shopping session in Madrid (so many cute shops with gorgeous dresses !) and we went out until 4 am the first night and 6 am the second night ahhaa !! I'm exhausted
> 
> Today I kept my 04 marron city (too lazy to change)


----------



## capbaggirl

Didn't leave the house today .....so no bag but I've got my bag ready for tomorrow. 

*Stop ........*


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> Didn't leave the house today .....so no bag but I've got my bag ready for tomorrow.
> 
> *Stop ........*



That would be a CONTINUE instead, since no bag was posted


----------



## riry

mere girl said:


> loving the panda pic* Riry!*



Thanks, **S**! One of my dear tpf friends found the pic for me. The panda is our nickname for the givenchy pandora... we've both gone a bit Panda crazy recently.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ That explains the Tare Panda in your avatar!


----------



## cinnamon2eat

i used my dark blue twiggy for work today. i got it preloved, does anyone know how I can find out the year/color?


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ That explains the Tare Panda in your avatar!


----------



## capbaggirl

Blk RH City today.

Stop......


----------



## MAGJES

Pourpre RH Work


----------



## The tall one

GGH marine day! woot woot!


----------



## ieweuyhs

cinnamon2eat said:


> i used my dark blue twiggy for work today. i got it preloved, does anyone know how I can find out the year/color?



You can post a picture of it here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html

If you have the white year cards that indicate which year/season the bag is from, that would be helpful too.


----------



## cinnamon2eat

thanks ieweuyhs!! will post it there


----------



## riry

And... now it's time to give *Dark Night RH Work *her first outing. (have I mentioned that I don't even like dark blue? that's how much of a sucker I am for yummy leather). 



***START***


----------



## ieweuyhs

cinnamon2eat said:


> thanks ieweuyhs!! will post it there



You're welcome. Good luck.



riry said:


> And... now it's time to give *Dark Night RH Work *her first outing.
> 
> 
> 
> ***STOP***



That's a START! :buttercup: stopped a few posts earlier...


----------



## riry

START!! Yeehaw!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Bring it on! But alas, I'm staying home today&#8230; Waiting for the Fedex guy&#8230;


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> Waiting for the Fedex guy


 


Should I stay up for the reveal? Or wake up extra early for it?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Status says out for delivery since two hours ago but still no sign of him&#8230; So I say wake up early for it!


----------



## capbaggirl

Care to share what Mr Fedex is bring you???? 



ieweuyhs said:


> Bring it on! But alas, I'm staying home today Waiting for the Fedex guy


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> Care to share what Mr Fedex is bring you????



Hints:

1. Technically a new style for me, though it just has different hardware from one I got recently (revealed in http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/how-could-i-resist-700798.html) 

2. New colour for me too

Any guesses?

Main reasons why I got it was because it was on sale (and we know Classic Bals never go on sale), and it was in a colour and combination I lusted over last year).


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> Hints:
> 
> 1. Technically a new style for me, though it just has different hardware from one I got recently (revealed in http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/how-could-i-resist-700798.html)
> 
> 2. New colour for me too
> 
> Any guesses?
> 
> Main reasons why I got it was because it was on sale (and we know Classic Bals never go on sale), and it was in a colour and combination I lusted over last year).



Must be a First? But if it's a different HW and the color is from last year, I'm throwing out a wild guess and saying murier or moutarde First?


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> Must be a First? But if it's a different HW and the color is from last year, I'm throwing out a wild guess and saying murier or moutarde First?



You're good! Yup, a Murier GSH First! 

P.S. Still no sign of the Fedex guy Perhaps he went for a cuppa to dodge the heavy rain?


----------



## SkyBlueDay

^^^

Fingers crossed for delivery for you, today 

IL Bisonte natural Vachetta Leather Satchel
Bouton D'or MU


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you! Still waiting&#8230;


----------



## capbaggirl

I was going to guess Ardoise RGGH First.....

Sooooooo wrong!!!

Congrats* Ches* - Murier is such a pretty pinky purple. Looking forward to seeing pics of your new beauty & maybe a comparison pic with your Lilac & Raisin


----------



## capbaggirl

Hey bag twin!!! Yes I love it, fab combo!
Actually so beautiful that I may need to bring her out again very very very soon! 



purses & pugs said:


> Yay, you got it!! Don't you just love this combo??
> 
> 
> Carrying my beloved *Anthra RGGH City *today.


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> I was going to guess Ardoise RGGH First.....
> 
> Sooooooo wrong!!!
> 
> Congrats* Ches* - Murier is such a pretty pinky purple. Looking forward to seeing pics of your new beauty & maybe a comparison pic with your Lilac & Raisin



Well, I was tempted by an Ardoise RH First, but the price wasn't attractive enough to make me cave. 

I'm excited about Murier too! Yup, I shall take a purple Bal-wich later!


----------



## AJ1025

09 Black RH Work for tonight and tomorrow too


----------



## capbaggirl

Yeah!!! 



ieweuyhs said:


> Well, I was tempted by an Ardoise RH First, but the price wasn't attractive enough to make me cave.
> 
> I'm excited about Murier too! Yup, I shall take a purple Bal-wich later!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^It's here! 

My skinny purple Bal-wich:






More pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/how-could-i-resist-700798-9.html#post19964849


----------



## mere girl

OB RH City
white CP
purple CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## capbaggirl

The perfect purple Bal sandwich!
I want the same Triple Decker, got to get me some lilac ....mmm......maybe I'll get lucky with SS 2012 



ieweuyhs said:


> ^^It's here!
> 
> My skinny purple Bal-wich:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/how-could-i-resist-700798-9.html#post19964849


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot First*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> The perfect purple Bal sandwich!
> I want the same Triple Decker, got to get me some lilac ....mmm......maybe I'll get lucky with SS 2012





From what I understand, Glycine is more similar to Murier than 2009 Lilac... But you never know!


----------



## lvdreamer

2005 Chocolate Box for today.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheating with my Celine today...

Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Jaune MU


----------



## riry

Anthra RGGH City


I think it's time to ***Continue...***


----------



## capbaggirl

I was just trying to stop a bit later to give the southern hemisphere Bal Babes time to post. 
It sort of got messed up that day I posted very late , I'm going out for dinner this evening & changing bag so I can start again then if you like? 

*Maldives GSH City*

*STOP.........*




riry said:


> Anthra RGGH City
> 
> 
> I think it's time to ***Continue...***


----------



## capbaggirl

Plomb GSH FC 

Start.........


----------



## mere girl

OB RH City........_again!_
white CP
purple CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## wondervos

Canard Town today, being my only Bbag (up until later tonight.....!)


----------



## Hermancat

Cheating with LV Azur Speedy 35 - stretching summer out 2 more days!


----------



## saira1214

VR RGGH Work
Tomate key chain


----------



## lvdreamer

05 Chocolate Box (again.  It's a favorite.)


----------



## MAGJES

Moutarde RH Work


----------



## riry

Anthra RGGH City



***STOP***


----------



## capbaggirl

*Coquelicot GSH City
*

*Start..............*


----------



## The tall one

violet hobo w/ggh!!!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin RH Day 
Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM 
Marine MM 
Jaune MU 

BTW, ladies, as I'll be on holiday till first week of October, shall we extend this month's contest to 15 Oct?


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> BTW, ladies, as I'll be on holiday till first week of October, shall we extend this month's contest to 15 Oct?


 
Sure thing... that will stretch out my reign as  

mwahaha!!


----------



## HOT4LV

GGH black city


----------



## maxxout

Back from the wilderness but still not back and worse.....still wearing:

200??? Black backpack....euwwwww

richesmax is on the horizon with atleast 4 Bals for 5 days.
Reasonable I think.


----------



## capbaggirl

ieweuyhs said:


> Raisin RH Day
> Canard RGGH Money
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM
> Jaune MU
> 
> BTW, ladies, as I'll be on holiday till first week of October, shall we extend this month's contest to 15 Oct?



:giggles:


riry said:


> Sure thing... that will stretch out my reign as
> 
> mwahaha!!



Welcome back!
'*The* Black backpack' will be a long distance memory once  *richesmax* arrives!



maxxout said:


> Back from the wilderness but still not back and worse.....still wearing:
> 
> 200??? Black backpack....euwwwww
> 
> richesmax is on the horizon with atleast 4 Bals for 5 days.
> Reasonable I think.


----------



## French75

*2005 Rouge Theatre Work*


----------



## stagemom07

Just bought  a Blue Lavande Part Time RGGH and about to wear it today. But it seems heavy now than before I tried it from the store.  Should I sell?


----------



## ieweuyhs

riry said:


> Sure thing... that will stretch out my reign as
> 
> mwahaha!!







maxxout said:


> Back from the wilderness but still not back and worse.....still wearing:
> 
> 200??? Black backpack....euwwwww
> 
> richesmax is on the horizon with atleast 4 Bals for 5 days.
> Reasonable I think.



Wow! At least 4 Bals? Sadly I'll only be bringing two bags plus a SLG or two. Still trying to decide between Murier and Coquelicot. 

But I'm so excited! 



capbaggirl said:


>


----------



## mere girl

OB RH City
white CP
purple CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## ieweuyhs

Heading to the airport soon with:

Vert Menthe RGGH Day
Coquelicot RH First (she won the coin toss so Ms Murier shall only make her debut when I get back; and also because I just received my new pair of shoes with red stripes)
White canvas CP
Officier CGH Money
Bal sunnies 

That's it - 5 Bals for the next fortnight&#8230; 

_Think I'll suffer from withdrawal symptoms from my usual SLG entourage..._ Perhaps I'll find some new ones while I'm in US.


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> Heading to the airport soon with:
> 
> Vert Menthe RGGH Day
> Coquelicot RH First (she won the coin toss so Ms Murier shall only make her debut when I get back; and also because I just received my new pair of shoes with red stripes)
> White canvas CP
> Officier CGH Money
> Bal sunnies
> 
> That's it - 5 Bals for the next fortnight
> 
> _Think I'll suffer from withdrawal symptoms from my usual SLG entourage..._ *Perhaps I'll find some new ones while I'm in US*.


 


oooh...that sounds like fun!


----------



## lvdreamer

2011 Dark Night First


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> oooh...that sounds like fun!



 Waiting to board the plane now!


----------



## riry

cheating with LV Delightful MM today
&
black rh city tonight for dinner


***STOP***


----------



## capbaggirl

Safe travels sweet friend 



ieweuyhs said:


> Heading to the airport soon with:
> 
> Vert Menthe RGGH Day
> Coquelicot RH First (she won the coin toss so Ms Murier shall only make her debut when I get back; and also because I just received my new pair of shoes with red stripes)
> White canvas CP
> Officier CGH Money
> Bal sunnies
> 
> That's it - 5 Bals for the next fortnight&#8230;
> 
> _Think I'll suffer from withdrawal symptoms from my usual SLG entourage..._ Perhaps I'll find some new ones while I'm in US.


----------



## capbaggirl

*Cyclade GSH PT

Start.......*


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> Safe travels sweet friend



Thank you! In Hong Kong now, waiting for the connecting flight.


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> Thank you! In Hong Kong now, waiting for the connecting flight.


 
Ches, you're now well on your way to the US!!! Hope you're enjoying your flight!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Amethyst SGH PT* for me in this lovely sunny fall day.


----------



## French75

2005 Rouge Theatre work with that same beautiful fall sun ^^


----------



## mere girl

OB RH City
white CP
purple CP
bouton d'or CP
blue layette MU
black pencil
anthra phone case 

....hopefully I will be ble to swap bags on Monday!


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^^ mmmmmm ........What's coming Monday?


----------



## capbaggirl

Our "Fearless Leader" &  are away at the moment so let's just *continue *for the rest of the month.
Post away......

Today: 

*Seigle RGGH City*


----------



## capbaggirl

You must be in  'LaLa Land'   by now .....enjoy! 



ieweuyhs said:


> Thank you! In Hong Kong now, waiting for the connecting flight.


----------



## ieweuyhs

mere girl said:


> OB RH City
> white CP
> purple CP
> bouton d'or CP
> blue layette MU
> black pencil
> anthra phone case
> 
> ....hopefully I will be ble to swap bags on Monday!





capbaggirl said:


> ^^^^ mmmmmm ........What's coming Monday?



Yeah, I'm curious too! 



riry said:


> Ches, you're now well on your way to the US!!! Hope you're enjoying your flight!





capbaggirl said:


> Our "Fearless Leader" &  are away at the moment so let's just *continue *for the rest of the month.
> Post away......





capbaggirl said:


> You must be in  'LaLa Land'   by now .....enjoy!



Thank you, ladies. Reached NY about 8 hours ago. Had a nap but still feeling jet-lagged. 

Never fear, Fearless Leader shall try to post daily, especially since it's a point-scoring spree from now!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
well in that case:

2005 *BUBBLEGUM PINK* Work


Will making this bigger get me more points?


looking forward to getting my part of ches after NYC is done with her
don't wear her out, guys....riry and I have big plans for her

(I guess that means we should start planning something)


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> ^^^^ mmmmmm ........What's coming Monday?


 well...it's something that there is not always a lot of love for! I know *ieweuyhs* is 'not a fan of'!
but I am having a bit of a mid life crisis ..._why else would I have sold that ink!!_ 
In my new 'I must act and look like a grown-up lady' state of mind (meaning I'm feeling a bit of an overweight middle aged old hag), I think it looks quite a 'grown-up' bag....and I have actually seen a smaller version of this IRL and I loved it lots and lots!


----------



## mere girl

OB RH City
white CP
purple CP
bouton d'or CP
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## French75

*2004 Rose city*


----------



## Livia1

^^ So pretty!


I'm carrying my *Coquelicot First* today with *Sapphire Money Wallet*.

I'll be meeting some friends for drinks this evening and will be taking my *black GGH Flat Clutch* with *Ruby CP* and *Cyclade MM*.


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Black GSH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click
*Tempete GSH Mini Wallet*


----------



## capbaggirl

Went out for dinner & took my *Plomb GSH FC*


----------



## capbaggirl

*YOU SOLD THE INK!!!!!!  *  






mmmm ....????? ....wonder what you got???? 
"grown -up" & "Ladylike" .... a Mid-Day????



mere girl said:


> well...it's something that there is not always a lot of love for! I know *ieweuyhs* is 'not a fan of'!
> but I am having a bit of a mid life crisis ..._why else would I have sold that ink!!_
> In my new 'I must act and look like a grown-up lady' state of mind (meaning I'm feeling a bit of an overweight middle aged old hag), I think it looks quite a 'grown-up' bag....and I have actually seen a smaller version of this IRL and I loved it lots and lots!


----------



## maxxout

French75 said:


> *2004 Rose city*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to see this beauty again.
> 
> Love this!!!   Mine is darker.  Is this image accurate?   I would love mine to soften in color like this one.  Also, is the leather very soft?  It looks like it is.  Mine is not very broken-in yet.....at least I think that is why the leather is not as soft as my other 04's.   But some colors just are not as soft as other colors...so this is why I ask.


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> *YOU SOLD THE INK!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm ....????? ....wonder what you got????
> "grown -up" & "Ladylike" .... a Mid-Day????


 not THAT grown -up!


----------



## maxxout

mere girl said:


> well...it's something that there is not always a lot of love for! I know *ieweuyhs* is 'not a fan of'!
> but I am having a bit of a* mid life crisis* ..._why else would I have sold that ink!!_
> In my new 'I must act and look like a grown-up lady' state of mind *(meaning I'm feeling a bit of an overweight middle aged old hag*), I think it looks quite a 'grown-up' bag....and I have actually seen a smaller version of this IRL and I loved it lots and lots!






Well, if middle age looks like you....count me in!


----------



## French75

Well it's actually darker, I think I took this pic with flash 
The leather is soft but as it's a new bag, it's not as soft as some used bags I have, which really have silky leathers... At the end, I think yours and mine are totally twins !! 




maxxout said:


> French75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *2004 Rose city*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to see this beauty again.
> 
> Love this!!! Mine is darker. Is this image accurate? I would love mine to soften in color like this one. Also, is the leather very soft? It looks like it is. Mine is not very broken-in yet.....at least I think that is why the leather is not as soft as my other 04's. But some colors just are not as soft as other colors...so this is why I ask.
Click to expand...


----------



## capbaggirl

Coquelicot GSH City

Continue.......


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cyclade GSH Day


----------



## capbaggirl

Sorry  ..... I'm so bad at the guessing game .....




mere girl said:


> not THAT grown -up!


----------



## mere girl

^^ hee hee! I'll post a pic tomorrow...hopefully!

OB RH City
white CP
bouton d'or CP
black pencil
anthra phone case 
_
...note that my list of accessories is getting shorter in order to pay for it!_


----------



## heather123

My everlasting Bal Anthra Twiggy.


----------



## capbaggirl

Can't wait to see pics, it must be super special for you to have sacrificed some of your accessories AND the Ink......how exciting!!!! 



mere girl said:


> ^^ hee hee! I'll post a pic tomorrow...hopefully!
> 
> OB RH City
> white CP
> bouton d'or CP
> black pencil
> anthra phone case
> _
> ...note that my list of accessories is getting shorter in order to pay for it!_


----------



## capbaggirl

Murier RGGH PT 

Continue ......


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> Can't wait to see pics, it must be super special for you to have sacrificed some of your accessories AND the Ink......how exciting!!!!


 well...I'm actually expecting two bags this week!
A 2010 LE lizard embossed Black City and a coquelicot RH City! 

today...

OB RH City
bouton d'or CP
white CP
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## French75

^^ wooooww !! can't wait to see them

*2007 Marine work*


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot First*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## j0yc3

purple suede city


----------



## capbaggirl

WOW! Congrats mere, Can't wait to see pics.

Coquelicot GSH City 

Continue...........




mere girl said:


> well...I'm actually expecting two bags this week!
> A 2010 LE lizard embossed Black City and a coquelicot RH City!
> 
> today...
> 
> OB RH City
> bouton d'or CP
> white CP
> black pencil
> anthra phone case


----------



## maxxout

2005 CHOCOLATE City


Wonder how the girls are doing in NYC?  They're not checking in....must be havin fun.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I'm here! Been using Vert Menthe RGGH Day for the past few days!

Soon, we shall meet, pumpkin...

And *mere girl*! Welcome to the Coquelicot club!


----------



## capbaggirl

Hi *ches*, how is your Bal Gal Pilgrimage going? I didn't realise you were catching up with the NY & NJ gals too....ooohhh what fun, I'm sure *sham *is keeping you all entertained! 



ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I'm here! Been using Vert Menthe RGGH Day for the past few days!
> 
> Soon, we shall meet, pumpkin...
> 
> And *mere girl*! Welcome to the Coquelicot club!


----------



## pbdb

am debating between the OB RGGH City or VM RGGH city for a one-on-one meeting with my little one's teacher for later.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I'm here! Been using Vert Menthe RGGH Day for the past few days!
> 
> Soon, we shall meet, pumpkin...
> 
> And *mere girl*! Welcome to the Coquelicot club!




Hi ches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hope you're having fun.


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my *Coquelicot RH City* today.
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> Hi *ches*, how is your Bal Gal Pilgrimage going? I didn't realise you were catching up with the NY & NJ gals too....ooohhh what fun, I'm sure *sham *is keeping you all entertained!



Hey! Well, sadly no, I'm not meeting up with the NY/NJ ladies. Didn't manange to make it for the NYC tPF meet up either.  

But NY's been a blast and perhaps I'll head over to Bal NY later. 



Livia1 said:


> Hi ches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're having fun.



Hey!  Having tons of fun!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Vert Menthe RGGH Day again with Bal sunnies and Officier CGH Money


----------



## j0yc3

lavande suede city again


----------



## mere girl

OB RH City again...
white CP
yellow CP
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## maxxout

ieweuyhs said:


> Hey! Well, sadly no, I'm not meeting up with the NY/NJ ladies. Didn't manange to make it for the NYC tPF meet up either.
> 
> But NY's been a blast and perhaps I'll head over to Bal NY later.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  Having tons of fun!



Well...you durn well better show up at the airport in 2 DAYS!  Yr gonna have to meet up with bal gals one way or the other.  And we're the other.  

2004* EGGPLANT* Clutch


----------



## Hermancat

Switched my collection up a bit again.  Need to relax and enjoy what I have!

Carrying -  2005 Sky Blue City (my only one at the time now)

Waiting on Coquelicot RH City from Bal.com - hope I love it!


----------



## Hermancat

Hermancat said:


> Switched my collection up a bit again.  Need to relax and enjoy what I have!
> 
> Carrying -  2005 Sky Blue City (my only one at the time now)
> 
> Waiting on Coquelicot RH City from Bal.com - hope I love it!


OH and how could I forget???  My newly acquired lovely black Pampille (avatar pic).  Kinda saving her for cooler weather.  She's gorgeous!
So if I love the Coquelicot - then I will have 3 Bals!


----------



## capbaggirl

Did you buy any little goodies? 



ieweuyhs said:


> Hey! Well, sadly no, I'm not meeting up with the NY/NJ ladies. Didn't manange to make it for the NYC tPF meet up either.
> 
> But NY's been a blast and perhaps I'll head over to Bal NY later.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  Having tons of fun!


----------



## capbaggirl

I'm sure you will love Coquelicot, it really is a lovely red. Congrats & looking forward to seeing pics.



Hermancat said:


> OH and how could I forget???  My newly acquired lovely black Pampille (avatar pic).  Kinda saving her for cooler weather.  She's gorgeous!
> So if I love the Coquelicot - then I will have 3 Bals!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Black GGH PT*

*Continue ........*


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> Well...you durn well better show up at the airport in 2 DAYS!  Yr gonna have to meet up with bal gals one way or the other.  And we're the other.
> 
> 2004* EGGPLANT* Clutch



Yes, ma'am! Looking forward to richesmaxx!

I wanna see your Eggplant Clutch!



capbaggirl said:


> Did you buy any little goodies?



:shame:  the cutest little Anthra RGGH Pencil. Shall post pics when I get home. Was tempted by the softest loveliest Mimosa RH Pencil, but that's too prone to dirt. There was a Bleu Lavande GSH Pencil too but the leather felt papery... 

Bal NY had an impressive collection on SLGs - CPs, the new Purse Ms, Pencils, new Make Up Clutches which look to be taller and slightly rounded compared to the previous MU styles. We were drooling over the drawers...


----------



## capbaggirl

WOW!! so many pretty goodies to tempt you! Looking forward to seeings pics of this cutie 
Have a fabulous time at your "richesmaxx" adventure!



ieweuyhs said:


> Yes, ma'am! Looking forward to richesmaxx!
> 
> I wanna see your Eggplant Clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> :shame:  the cutest little Anthra RGGH Pencil. Shall post pics when I get home. Was tempted by the softest loveliest Mimosa RH Pencil, but that's too prone to dirt. There was a Bleu Lavande GSH Pencil too but the leather felt papery...
> 
> Bal NY had an impressive collection on SLGs - CPs, the new Purse Ms, Pencils, new Make Up Clutches which look to be taller and slightly rounded compared to the previous MU styles. We were drooling over the drawers...


----------



## capbaggirl

Lavender Suede City.....
Did I miss your pics??? OMGosh sounds totally dreamy 
If you posted pics PLEASE tell me where I can see this treasure! :kiss:



j0yc3 said:


> lavande suede city again


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> :shame:  the cutest little Anthra RGGH Pencil. Shall post pics when I get home. Was tempted by the softest loveliest Mimosa RH Pencil, but that's too prone to dirt. There was a Bleu Lavande GSH Pencil too but the leather felt papery...
> 
> Bal NY had an impressive collection on SLGs - CPs, the new Purse Ms, Pencils, new Make Up Clutches which look to be taller and slightly rounded compared to the previous MU styles. We were drooling over the drawers...




Looking forward to seeing your Anthra RGGH Pencil 

So, they changed the MU. I don't like the sound of that as I'm contemplating finally joining the MU club but I don't think I want a more rounded version. I guess they did the same to the MU as they did with the Coin Purses.

I assume you didn't see any MM's?


----------



## ohlalah

maxxout said:


> Well...you durn well better show up at the airport in 2 DAYS!  Yr gonna have to meet up with bal gals one way or the other.  And we're the other.



Sorry I'll just butt in -  looking forward to the deets on the *richesmaxx *adventure!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
ohlalah, you can come and join us!

I believe we may be doing a little shopping and a little dining.
Possibly a lot of shopping and a lot of dining.  
OK, it's going be an all consuming weekend. (In both senses)
And judging from your avatar, you will fit right in.


2003 DARK CARAMEL City


----------



## Hermancat

Black Pampille


----------



## j0yc3

capbaggirl said:


> Lavender Suede City.....
> Did I miss your pics??? OMGosh sounds totally dreamy
> If you posted pics PLEASE tell me where I can see this treasure! :kiss:


 

It's so pretty. And I love purple lol. Not the best pic, I've been too busy lately but will try to take a decent pic later or sometime this week. 

I posted a pic here - http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/come-join-the-suede-club-627382-2.html#post20011986


----------



## mere girl

^^^love that suede!

OB City
yellow CP
white CP
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## Star*kitten

my greige city


----------



## nicole2730

one of my HG's: *05 DOLMA WO**RK*


----------



## MAGJES

nicole2730 said:


> one of my HG's: *05 DOLMA WO**RK*


 

You should post a pic!! I'd love to see a Dolma Work!!  


I'm carrying my 2011 VR RH Work today.


----------



## capbaggirl

Totally divine! Thanks for sharing! 



j0yc3 said:


> It's so pretty. And I love purple lol. Not the best pic, I've been too busy lately but will try to take a decent pic later or sometime this week.
> 
> I posted a pic here - http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/come-join-the-suede-club-627382-2.html#post20011986


----------



## capbaggirl

Using my glamorous *Black GGH PT* again today

*Continue..............*


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> WOW!! so many pretty goodies to tempt you! Looking forward to seeings pics of this cutie
> Have a fabulous time at your "richesmaxx" adventure!



Thank you! BTW, the new Pencils have this nylon? (waterproof) lining, as opposed to the old ones with the linen/cotton lining... Great if you put makeup in it....



Livia1 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your Anthra RGGH Pencil
> 
> So, they changed the MU. I don't like the sound of that as I'm contemplating finally joining the MU club but I don't think I want a more rounded version. I guess they did the same to the MU as they did with the Coin Purses.
> 
> I assume you didn't see any MM's?



I prefer the older MUs - more rectangular as opposed to the new ones which are more squarish...

Bal NY didn't order any MMs, nor did they have any in store. 



ohlalah said:


> Sorry I'll just butt in -  looking forward to the deets on the *richesmaxx *adventure!



I'm with *maxxout*! You're more than welcome to join us!



maxxout said:


> ^^^
> ohlalah, you can come and join us!
> 
> I believe we may be doing a little shopping and a little dining.
> Possibly a lot of shopping and a lot of dining.
> OK, it's going be an all consuming weekend. (In both senses)
> And judging from your avatar, you will fit right in.



Heading to the airport soon... And in less than 12hours, richesmaxx shall be united! 


Carrying Vert Menthe RGGH Day, Coquelicot RH First, Bal sunnies, Officier CGH Money, cream canvas CP with me...


----------



## mere girl

OB RH City this morning on the school run
white CP
yellow CP
black pencil
anthra phone case

maybe take coquelicot city out later??? soooo sunny and warm here she would look very pretty.
black lizard out of customs!  obviously charges are so high it took them a few days to add it up!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> OB RH City this morning on the school run
> white CP
> yellow CP
> black pencil
> anthra phone case
> 
> *maybe take coquelicot city out later??? soooo sunny and warm here she would look very pretty.*
> black lizard out of customs!  obviously charges are so high it took them a few days to add it up!




 Do it! It's the most beautiful weather here too and I'll tell you, Coquelicot looks gooood in the sun 
I'm glad Lizzy cleared costums.


----------



## Livia1

Carrying *Coquelicot RH City* today on a most beautiful day - 22°C and sunny  (that's better than it's been all "summer")
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Coquelicot  *looks extra pretty on a beautiful summery day!



Livia1 said:


> Carrying *Coquelicot RH City* today on a most beautiful day - 22°C and sunny  (that's better than it's been all "summer")
> *Sapphire Money Wallet*
> *Pourpre Pencil*
> *Ruby CP*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Papeete GSH PT 

Continue......


----------



## pbdb

*COQUELICOT* for me as well!! RGGH City


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot First* (what a surprise, eh?)
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Cyclade MM*


Going out for dinner tonight and think I may be taking my *black RH Envelope Clutch*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## Indiana

Charbon Twiggy...


----------



## mere girl

^^ I wondered if you got that!!  did you get a town too?? 

coquelicot RH City today - 27.9C - crazy hot!
white CP
yellow CP
anthra phone case
black pencil

got Miss Lizzy today! hope to post a pic later...


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> *
> coquelicot RH City today* - 27.9C - crazy hot!
> white CP
> yellow CP
> anthra phone case
> black pencil
> 
> got Miss Lizzy today! hope to post a pic later...



 I'm glad to hear that. Btw, it's 24°C here and sunny - what's going on? It hasn't been this warm all summer.

Can't wait to see Miss Lizzy


----------



## ieweuyhs

Wow, it's Coquelicot galore yesterday eh? I used my Coquelicot First yesterday too!

Going back to Vert Menthe RGGH Day today, with Officier CGH Money and Bal sunnies.

Day 2 of richesmaxx continues... 

Day 1 was great. *riry* picked me up from the airport and we had Korean for lunch. Then we picked pumpkin up and went Malibu for shopping. Dinner was fantastic at a wine bar topped with a yummy Kaiserschmarrn (an Austrian dish similar to bread pudding) for dessert. Pumpkin and *riry* were hilarious! Now I see how they manage to do the coolest things and have the greatest fun out here on the west coast.


----------



## ieweuyhs

By the way, we were mulling over Paris 2012, possibly June... Would you lovely ladies care to join us? We can have a WBAYWT meet up! That would be heaps of fun!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Coquelicot RH Velo (finally!)
Bouton D'Or MU

Paris June 2012 sounds like a fairytale meet-up!!!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Wow, it's Coquelicot galore yesterday eh? I used my Coquelicot First yesterday too!
> 
> Going back to Vert Menthe RGGH Day today, with Officier CGH Money and Bal sunnies.
> 
> Day 2 of richesmaxx continues...
> 
> Day 1 was great. *riry* picked me up from the airport and we had Korean for lunch. Then we picked pumpkin up and went Malibu for shopping. Dinner was fantastic at a wine bar topped with a yummy Kaiserschmarrn (an Austrian dish similar to bread pudding) for dessert. Pumpkin and *riry* were hilarious! Now I see how they manage to do the coolest things and have the greatest fun out here on the west coast.




Hey Ches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sounds like you're having a lovely time!




ieweuyhs said:


> By the way, we were mulling over Paris 2012, possibly June... Would you lovely ladies care to join us? We can have a WBAYWT meet up! That would be heaps of fun!



Uh, Paris 2012 sounds great! 
(I would still prefer London though just because their store is so much better than George V )


----------



## ieweuyhs

SkyBlueDay said:


> Coquelicot RH Velo (finally!)
> Bouton D'Or MU
> 
> Paris June 2012 sounds like a fairytale meet-up!!!



Woohoo! Yet another member in the Coquelicot club! Looks like it's a runaway hit this season!



Livia1 said:


> Hey Ches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're having a lovely time!
> 
> Uh, Paris 2012 sounds great!
> (I would still prefer London though just because their store is so much better than George V )



Yes, I'm having lots of fun, all thanks to my lovely hostesses! 

Ahhh... I do agree that London store has an amazing inventory.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

ieweuyhs said:


> Woohoo! Yet another member in the Coquelicot club! *Looks like it's a runaway hit this season!*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm having lots of fun, all thanks to my lovely hostesses!
> 
> Ahhh... I do agree that London store has an amazing inventory.



You hit the nail on the head


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I believe EVERYONE in this thread has one, except pumpkin who still loves her Chevre Caramels more... And our  *riry*...


----------



## saira1214

Coq RGGH PT (thank you lovely!)
Tomate Keychain


----------



## ieweuyhs

Maybe we should have a Coquelicot Day where everyone uses their Coquelicots!


----------



## Fashionista Wes

Hi Everyone:

I'm new on this site, so please forgive if I don't know the exact procedure yet!

I love purses. Today I am wearing my Schitbag!  It's the new designer bag that was featured in Forbes last year. Does anybody here have one yet?

I was surprised when I got it that it turned out to be one of the coolest bags I've ever had because you can do so much with it, and it looks great with almost any outfit! I actually fell in love with the name and had to have it, but it turned out to be my favorite purse because it looks and functions so well.

I bought the leather Justin style because it goes around your waist or hip and looks really cool---not like a fanny pack at all! It actually is very fashionable! The version I bought has an additional strap/belt that goes cross body and is removable. I usually wear both belts together because it looks great, but you can wear it around the waist or hip only or as cross body only -- or both. 

I'm starting to see a lot of people wearing these now and am thinking of getting another because they look so good and are so convenient, so I'm glad they also come in suede and canvas too.

Anyhow, that's the bag I'm wearing today and actually most of the time these days. I just got tired of carrying a heavy bag that hurts my neck and not being able to find things at the bottom of my bigger bags. The Schitbag has a compartment for lipstick, key chain, credit cards, money, etc.,...so you don't even have to carry a wallet---which I love! But most of all that it looks GREAT!

I don't have a picture right now, but you can go to the website which is where I got it. I think it's www.LeSchitte.com.

I'm really enjoying reading all of your posts. Thanks!

FW


----------



## Addy

Fashionista Wes said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> I'm new on this site, so please forgive if I don't know the exact procedure yet!
> 
> I love purses. Today I am wearing my Schitbag!  It's the new designer bag that was featured in Forbes last year. Does anybody here have one yet?
> 
> I was surprised when I got it that it turned out to be one of the coolest bags I've ever had because you can do so much with it, and it looks great with almost any outfit! I actually fell in love with the name and had to have it, but it turned out to be my favorite purse because it looks and functions so well.
> 
> I bought the leather Justin style because it goes around your waist or hip and looks really cool---not like a fanny pack at all! It actually is very fashionable! The version I bought has an additional strap/belt that goes cross body and is removable. I usually wear both belts together because it looks great, but you can wear it around the waist or hip only or as cross body only -- or both.
> 
> I'm starting to see a lot of people wearing these now and am thinking of getting another because they look so good and are so convenient, so I'm glad they also come in suede and canvas too.
> 
> Anyhow, that's the bag I'm wearing today and actually most of the time these days. I just got tired of carrying a heavy bag that hurts my neck and not being able to find things at the bottom of my bigger bags. The Schitbag has a compartment for lipstick, key chain, credit cards, money, etc.,...so you don't even have to carry a wallet---which I love! But most of all that it looks GREAT!
> 
> I don't have a picture right now, but you can go to the website which is where I got it. I think it's www.LeSchitte.com.
> 
> I'm really enjoying reading all of your posts. Thanks!
> 
> FW



Welcome! That looks like a neat site. 

Do you have any Balenciaga bags? This thread is for posting the Balenciaga bag that you wore today.


----------



## Hermancat

2005 Sky Blue City


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Black GSH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## tatertot

Lt Olive RGGH Work


----------



## capbaggirl

You got it!!!! Congrats sweet **A* *



SkyBlueDay said:


> Coquelicot RH Velo (finally!)
> Bouton D'Or MU
> 
> Paris June 2012 sounds like a fairytale meet-up!!!


----------



## capbaggirl

Gorgeous!
I love seeing pics of everyone's beautiful Bals, thanks for sharing.


----------



## capbaggirl

Great idea ches!!
Say hi to the girls & ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY!!!! 



ieweuyhs said:


> Maybe we should have a Coquelicot Day where everyone uses their Coquelicots!



Today I've got her sister with me....Miss *Sang RGGH City*

*Continue.......*


----------



## mere girl

Miss Lizzy today..so soft!
white CP
yellow CP
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## SkyBlueDay

capbaggirl said:


> You got it!!!! Congrats sweet **A* *



I did, *N*, I did- thank you!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> Miss Lizzy today..so soft!


 
Miss Lizzy is sexy


----------



## Livia1

I'm carrying my *Coquelicot First* today.
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## purses & pugs

Been carrying reds all week, first *Sang SGH Town*, then *RT City* and today it's miss *Coquelicot SGH City*'s turn:buttercup:


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Been carrying reds all week, first *Sang SGH Town*, then *RT City* and today it's miss *Coquelicot SGH City*'s turn:buttercup:


 

Hey p&p, it's good to see you here 

Nice red week


----------



## Ytjhia

im carrying my Bleu Lavande city RGGH! love it so much!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Hey p&p, it's good to see you here
> 
> Nice red week



Thanks Livia! Yup, love the reds, I know you do to


----------



## capbaggirl

I'm sure you rocked each one! 



purses & pugs said:


> Been carrying reds all week, first *Sang SGH Town*, then *RT City* and today it's miss *Coquelicot SGH City*'s turn:buttercup:


----------



## capbaggirl

EB GSH Day 

Continue.......


----------



## foxyqt

I'm carrying my lovely *Anthracite *RGGH City  and inside it is my *Jaune *MU hehe


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## mere girl

OB RH City
bouton d'or CP
white CP
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> I'm sure you rocked each one!



You're sweet cap

Switching back to *RT City* today.


----------



## maxxout

2005 *BORDEAUX* City

Finally sneaking away to post. So busy here in LA with non-stop shopping, dining and talking about every possible thing related to Balenciaga.   Finally!
Surprising how much there is to say and learn about a topic you think you have exhausted.  
Today we are going to the Santa Monica boardwalk to see the deep and wide array of crazies LA has to offer.  A nice respite from our Beverly Hills/Rodeo Drive adventures of yesterday. Trying to give Ches a rounded view of the city but of course from our demented point of view.
Ches is THE BEST!!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^*maxxout*, that sounds so great, I'm glad you are having the best time. 
Say hello to the gals and I hope you can share a picture or two with us later on


----------



## REREsaurus

maxxout said:


> 2005 *BORDEAUX* City
> 
> Finally sneaking away to post. So busy here in LA with non-stop shopping, dining and talking about every possible thing related to Balenciaga.   Finally!
> Surprising how much there is to say and learn about a topic you think you have exhausted.
> Today we are going to the Santa Monica boardwalk to see the deep and wide array of crazies LA has to offer.  A nice respite from our Beverly Hills/Rodeo Drive adventures of yesterday. Trying to give Ches a rounded view of the city but of course from our demented point of view.
> Ches is THE BEST!!!!!



How's the tour of LA going, ladies?! Wish I could be there. I want to see my old buddies who now, coincidentally, roams the streets of LA as a few of the crazies they have to offer. If you See Joe Bob Rooney - say hello to him for me!


----------



## PinayRN

tatertot said:


> Lt Olive RGGH Work


I love your bag!

Used my DN city in rggh today.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Castagna RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Anthra First 

Continue.........


----------



## mere girl

OB City
yellow CP
white CP
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## lisamiru89

Bal Day Pivoine RH!


----------



## Hermancat

Black cross Pampille


----------



## ieweuyhs

The end of my LA stay...  Leaving for the airport soon with my Vert Menthe RGGH Day, Coquelicot RH First, Officier CGH Money, Bal sunnies and white canvas CP....

Farewell, my lovelies, and THANK YOU FOR A GREAT TIME! I thoroughly enjoyed myself!

P.S. I am currently bearing a resemblance to a certain (cooked) crustacean after my visit to Venice Beach. :shame:


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Even through the hat?  Are you red all over????  I guess we shouldn't have rented that yacht and went skinny dipping.

Taking 2004 Black ph City, 2003 Black ph Clutch, 2004 Eggplant Clutch and 2005 Bordeaux City all back with me on the plane today.

Thank you Ches for coming all the way to the west coast and joining us for a GREAT time.  You're the best!!!


----------



## Livia1

^^ Skinny dipping, eh? :giggles:


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> The end of my LA stay...  Leaving for the airport soon with my Vert Menthe RGGH Day, Coquelicot RH First, Officier CGH Money, Bal sunnies and white canvas CP....
> 
> Farewell, my lovelies, and THANK YOU FOR A GREAT TIME! I thoroughly enjoyed myself!
> 
> P.S. I am currently bearing a resemblance to a certain (cooked) crustacean after my visit to Venice Beach. :shame:



Lots of Bal goodies are going on that plane! So glad you had a great time. 



maxxout said:


> ^^^
> Even through the hat?  Are you red all over????  *I guess we shouldn't have rented that yacht and went skinny dipping.*
> 
> Taking 2004 Black ph City, 2003 Black ph Clutch, 2004 Eggplant Clutch and 2005 Bordeaux City all back with me on the plane today.
> 
> Thank you Ches for coming all the way to the west coast and joining us for a GREAT time.  You're the best!!!




Wow, another plane stuffed with incredible Bal goodies! Sigh...


----------



## lvdreamer

OB RH City for today.


----------



## capbaggirl

So pleased to hear you guys had so much fun, safe journeys back home & we all are looking forward to see pics of your adventures. (maybe minus the skinny dipping pics....:giggles: )

Ches - aloe, aloe aloe .....hope your skin settles down soon.




ieweuyhs said:


> The end of my LA stay...  Leaving for the airport soon with my Vert Menthe RGGH Day, Coquelicot RH First, Officier CGH Money, Bal sunnies and white canvas CP....
> 
> Farewell, my lovelies, and THANK YOU FOR A GREAT TIME! I thoroughly enjoyed myself!
> 
> P.S. I am currently bearing a resemblance to a certain (cooked) crustacean after my visit to Venice Beach. :shame:





maxxout said:


> ^^^
> Even through the hat?  Are you red all over????  I guess we shouldn't have rented that yacht and went skinny dipping.
> 
> Taking 2004 Black ph City, 2003 Black ph Clutch, 2004 Eggplant Clutch and 2005 Bordeaux City all back with me on the plane today.
> 
> Thank you Ches for coming all the way to the west coast and joining us for a GREAT time.  You're the best!!!


----------



## pbdb

Tempete GCH City for a meeting in son's potential new school


----------



## capbaggirl

*RT City *

*Continue.....* until *ches* can tally!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## maxxout

capbaggirl said:


> So pleased to hear you guys had so much fun, safe journeys back home & we all are looking forward to see pics of your adventures. (maybe minus the skinny dipping pics....:giggles: )
> 
> Ches - aloe, aloe aloe .....hope your skin settles down soon.




NO, we didn't really do any skinny dipping or yachting either.  
Just wanted to create a water nymph image with girls hysterically splashing while drinking champagne and celebrating exhausting days of shopping for Balenciaga goodies.   







(did it work?)


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> Even through the hat?  Are you red all over????  I guess we shouldn't have rented that yacht and went *skinny dipping*.
> 
> Thank you Ches for coming all the way to the west coast and joining us for a GREAT time.  You're the best!!!



:giggles: 

Well, the hat protected my face, but other than that, the rest of me is RED! I had a fantastic time and *riry* and you are the BEST! Saw my new signature? :hnsnsn:



purses & pugs said:


> Lots of Bal goodies are going on that plane! So glad you had a great time.



Thank you, momma! We were discussing a Paris (or London) 2012! Perhaps you can join us!



capbaggirl said:


> So pleased to hear you guys had so much fun, safe journeys back home & we all are looking forward to see pics of your adventures. (maybe minus the skinny dipping pics....:giggles: )
> 
> Ches - aloe, aloe aloe .....hope your skin settles down soon.



You know what? We TOTALLY forgot to take a group pic of the three of us! Only pics of the bags... ush:

Thank you, capbaggirl! Well, my skin only looks red, no discomfort. In fact, i didn't even realise till i was in the shower... So thankfully, it is not really sunburnt... Though I think if we "skinny dipped" for another hour, I would have been burnt.  



capbaggirl said:


> *RT City *
> 
> *Continue.....* until *ches* can tally!



Yup! This month's contest shall be till 15 Oct 2011.



maxxout said:


> NO, we didn't really do any skinny dipping or yachting either.
> Just wanted to create a water nymph image with girls hysterically splashing while drinking champagne and celebrating exhausting days of shopping for Balenciaga goodies.
> 
> (did it work?)


----------



## ieweuyhs

And you know what? The highlight of the Venice Beach jaunt has got to be Elvis, don't you think, pumpkin? 

His luscious golden brown hair, his tall physique with strong powerful legs, that witty intelligence of his?


----------



## capbaggirl

maxxout said:


> NO, we didn't really do any skinny dipping or yachting either.
> Just wanted to create a water nymph image with girls hysterically splashing while drinking champagne and celebrating exhausting days of shopping for Balenciaga goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (did it work?)



Yep!!


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Thank you, momma! We were discussing a Paris (or London) 2012! Perhaps you can join us!
> 
> You know what? We TOTALLY forgot to take a group pic of the three of us! Only pics of the bags... ush:



1. I'd love to if it's not too early in 2012 and everything goes well with the little one

2. Whaaaat? I was so looking forward to seeing the three musketeers togetherOh well, I guess some yummy Bal porn will make up for it!


----------



## purses & pugs

*2007 Marine GGH Work* for me today (containing my *Sapphire RH City* which I will ship to a new owner)


----------



## ieweuyhs

purses & pugs said:


> 1. I'd love to if it's not too early in 2012 and everything goes well with the little one
> 
> 2. Whaaaat? I was so looking forward to seeing the three musketeers togetherOh well, I guess some yummy Bal porn will make up for it!



We were thinking of June? So the little prince shall be older then....


----------



## lvdreamer

For today -- Orange Brule RH City


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> We were thinking of June? So the little prince shall be older then....



Sounds great and I'll be there if I can, but naturally I have to figure that out later on


----------



## capbaggirl

June???? I was wanting to go to Spain Sept/Oct 2012.... mmmm .....I'll have to do some 're-thinking' & maybe travel earlier via London or Paris????? 



ieweuyhs said:


> We were thinking of June? So the little prince shall be older then....


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Paon GSH PT*


----------



## Hermancat

Sky Blue RH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> June???? I was wanting to go to Spain Sept/Oct 2012.... mmmm .....I'll have to do some 're-thinking' & maybe travel earlier via London or Paris?????



Yes! Do try traveling earlier and join us!


Vert Menthe RGGH Day
Officier CGH Money
Bal sunnies


----------



## mere girl

coquelicot RH City
white CP
yellow CP
anthra phone case
black pencil


_If it's London 2012 may join you??_


----------



## Livia1

^^ Are you kidding?! You have to come!
Btw, glad to see you're taking out your lovely Coquelicot 


I'm also carrying *Coquelicot RH City* today
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*


----------



## mere girl

^^


----------



## Elsie87

Electric blue First


----------



## Hermancat

New to me 2007 GSH Black City!


----------



## rito511

2011 Silver City. it's been my to-go bag since I got it in Paris


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Paon GSH PT*............again, I so love this colour!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Vert Menthe RGGH Day
Officier CGH Money
Bal sunnies


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## pbdb

Sahara GGH City
Cyc iPad RH Cover
Black GGH Money wallet


----------



## ruthfmc

Bordeaux Twiggy.  Beyond gorgeous


----------



## saira1214

Mimosa RGGH City
Tomate Key Chain


----------



## lvdreamer

Dark Night RH First


----------



## mere girl

coquelicot RH City
yellow CP
white CP
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## balenciagafr

Black city classic


----------



## capbaggirl

New to me my new 'Black Beauty' - 07 Blk GSH PT with totally delicious 'puddly' leather


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Castagna RH City


----------



## mere girl

OMG!! you have found an _amazin_g bag there - look at that totally MAD leather! you lucky girl - no wonder you love her - congratulations!


capbaggirl said:


> New to me my new 'Black Beauty' - 07 Blk GSH PT with totally delicious 'puddly' leather


----------



## AJ1025

09 Charbon GGH Flat Clutch to Global Exchange fundraiser in SF tonight


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks *mere* - it's so nice to share this with like minded people who 'get it', who don't think I'm nuts because I keep going on & on & on about this crazy beautiful leather. Thanks for sharing in my joy sweet **S** 
I keep 'petting' the leather it is so soft, I am just so darn in love! 
:giggles:



mere girl said:


> OMG!! you have found an amazing bag there - look at that totally MAD leather! you lucky girl - no wonder you love her - congratulations!


----------



## purses & pugs

*cap*, I just want to hug and squeeze that smooshy new Bal of yours...it's so delicious!!

Carrying my *2010 black GGH City *today.


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> Thanks *mere* - it's so nice to share this with like minded people who 'get it', who* don't think I'm nuts* because I keep going on & on & on about this crazy beautiful leather. Thanks for sharing in my joy sweet **S**
> I keep 'petting' the leather it is so soft, I am just so darn in love!
> :giggles:


 well I didn't say you weren't nuts - we are_ all_ nuts!! 
I miss the chevre leather....I have my eye on one  but I am soooo banned!


----------



## mere girl

OB RH city today..


----------



## Livia1

capbaggirl said:


> New to me my new 'Black Beauty' - 07 Blk GSH PT with totally delicious 'puddly' leather









 Goodness, the leather on that baby is incredible!
Many congrats, sweet cap.


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> OB RH city today..


 changed to...
coquelicot RH City whilst the sun is still shining!
white CP
yellow CP
black pencil
anthra phone case


----------



## lvdreamer

Dark Night RH First (yet again)


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks ladies, I am truly loving this bag. In fact I'm carrying it again!!!

*Black GSH PT* again today!



purses & pugs said:


> *cap*, I just want to hug and squeeze that smooshy new Bal of yours...it's so delicious!!
> 
> Carrying my *2010 black GGH City *today.



What are you maybe....sort of.....considering???????? A girl has to have a little Chevre 



mere girl said:


> well I didn't say you weren't nuts - we are_ all_ nuts!!
> I miss the chevre leather....*I have my eye on one*  but I am soooo banned!



I looooove this emotion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's was my exact reaction! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....:giggles:


Livia1 said:


> Goodness, the leather on that baby is incredible!
> Many congrats, sweet cap.


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> What are you maybe....sort of.....considering???????? A girl has to have a little Chevre


 oh I don't know really.....the coquelicot city was a bit of an unplanned impulse purchase for me (yet a wonderful one - love this colour!) and I now think my ickle tiny collection has city overload - needs a non-city in it....._oldie black first maybe?  _

_coquelicot RH City_
_white CP_
_yellow CP_
_black pencil_
_anthra phone case_


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hello everyone...may I join in? 
....Using my black RH city today.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Noix GGH City


----------



## mere girl

rx4dsoul said:


> Hello everyone...may I join in?
> ....Using my black RH city today.


 yes of course you may join in -welcome!


----------



## lvdreamer

I should probably change my bag, but, for today, Dark Night RH First (again).


----------



## angelastoel

my GSH flat clutch


----------



## Hermancat

2011 Atlantique RH Velo!


----------



## AJ1025

Anthra GGH Weekender


----------



## maxxout

2003 CARAMEL Weekender


----------



## rx4dsoul

Planning on taking my 09 Lilac First to a movie.


----------



## capbaggirl

Anthra First


----------



## Livia1

capbaggirl said:


> I looooove this emotion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's was my exact reaction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....:giggles:




It was really the only one I could use after seeing that bag, that was my reaction too. Such a stunning bag. You must be absolutely thrilled.


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First* today
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## pbdb

Bleu Lavande GSH City
Black GSH Money wallet


----------



## merrigold7

I'm blessed to carry my red Sophia Feragamo bag...love it.


----------



## mere girl

Black GSH Envelope Clutch today....
with white CP and anthra phone case inside!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Chocolate Twiggy


----------



## capbaggirl

I felt the same when I first saw the sellers pics & it surpassed my expectations IRL  ......yes I am most definitely absolutely thrilled!!! Thanks dear **S** **



Livia1 said:


> It was really the only one I could use after seeing that bag, that was my reaction too. Such a stunning bag. You must be absolutely thrilled.


----------



## capbaggirl

*Plomb GSH PT*


----------



## maxxout

capbaggirl said:


> New to me my new 'Black Beauty' - 07 Blk GSH PT with totally delicious 'puddly' leather



OHHHH I missed this. This is hot. It's the perfect example of a perfect black city with perfect leather and the best color hardware. You can never sell this.


----------



## maxxout

2005 *INDIGO* City


----------



## pbdb

Fluo Orange  silver RH City


----------



## jeshika

Dark Night Twiggy!


----------



## Hermancat

Velo RH Atlantique


----------



## ieweuyhs

Hey ladies... Been MIA for a while... 

2009 Lilac RH City with the usual posse
Canard RGGH Money
Marine MM
Pommier MM
Jaune MU


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oops... Double post...


----------



## maxxout

Hey girlie ^^^  you're back!
That was a long trip ...glad to be home?  Had such a fun time with you.

2005 *GREY* WORK


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Heya pumpkin! Yes I'm glad to be home...

And I just read your reveal thread on the commute to work. Certainly made my day - a hilarious read is a great way to start the day, I always say... Shall comment later tonight.


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks *maxxout *- this one is definitely a keeper! matter a fact she's with me today again!
Didn't know you had an Indigo Bal.....any chances of a pic???? 



maxxout said:


> OHHHH I missed this. This is hot. It's the perfect example of a perfect black city with perfect leather and the best color hardware. You can never sell this.


----------



## capbaggirl

*07 Blk GSH PT*


----------



## capbaggirl

Hi *mere *- I see Miss Lizzy is on her way out...does that mean a Chevre is making it's way to you soon???? 



mere girl said:


> Black GSH Envelope Clutch today....
> with white CP and anthra phone case inside!


----------



## maxxout

capbaggirl said:


> Thanks *maxxout *- this one is definitely a keeper! matter a fact she's with me today again!
> Didn't know you had an Indigo Bal.....any chances of a pic????





I could.  It never comes out that good....maybe I'll cheat and use photoshop to capture it.
But it is the only bag I have that has been treated (early in my collecting and didn't know better) and I use this when it's raining etc.  This summer I had to go to the emergency room so I picked this bag.....yes, even then I need to pick the right bag.   Have I completely lost it?    ER was simply no place for nifty 05 Turquoise  that I was using that day.
YES...I have completely lost all reason when it comes to these bags.


----------



## capbaggirl

:giggles:  If this is your 'basher' bag then excellent choice for a dash to the emergency room.....not silly at all .....I would probably do the same! :shame: (hope all was ok - no serious health problems).
You "treated" it???? - as in moisturised? or coloured? 



maxxout said:


> I could.  It never comes out that good....maybe I'll cheat and use photoshop to capture it.
> But it is the only bag I have that has been treated (early in my collecting and didn't know better) and I use this when it's raining etc.  This summer I had to go to the emergency room so I picked this bag.....yes, even then I need to pick the right bag.   Have I completely lost it?    ER was simply no place for nifty 05 Turquoise  that I was using that day.
> YES...I have completely lost all reason when it comes to these bags.


----------



## maxxout

^^^ OH NOOOOO I would not do that.  It came to me treated but that info was not disclosed.  I was too new at this to even know until later.  She used shine restore on the whole bag. A reseller in another country.  But it gets softer as I use it and I do like the color.
It's really a shame cause it's the thickest of all my 05 bags and the leather must have been fantastic.   Why would someone do this??  It looks fine...just feels tuff.


----------



## am2022

would love a pic of the indigo maxxout... when you get the chance of course


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> Hi *mere *- I see Miss Lizzy is on her way out...does that mean a Chevre is making it's way to you soon????


 No...not a chevre. 
I loved the olive town with RGGH that I had but was scared to alter the strap. I have a black one arriving today and I'm going to make the strap adjustable (_well, probably not me personally!_)
Miss Lizzy doesn't seem to want to leave! 

OB RH city ...must take pics for the OB club 'cos she's breaking in so beautifully..
white CP
yellow CP
anthra phone case


----------



## tatertot

EB GSH Work
Black Life Wallet
Sang card case
BC MM
Jaune CP
05 Taupe Shoulder (as MU)
Nuage and Mimosa Mirror Annv. keychains


----------



## pbdb

*Fluo rose* silver RH City on a cloudy and rainy day


----------



## purses & pugs

*07 Vert Fonce RH City*


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## mere girl

you know when you immediately _adore_ a bag and start to use it straight away???

changed to...

Black Town RGGH  perfect!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Vert Thyme GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## maxxout

amacasa said:


> would love a pic of the indigo maxxout... when you get the chance of course



I took this pic last Fall. A big reason to keep the bag is that it exactly matches this silk and wool scarf.  Also, it's a very wearable blue. The bags looks a tad darker in this pic as the lighting was low in the room.

2005 * INDIGO* City


----------



## Hermancat

RH Atlantique Velo


----------



## capbaggirl

Ohhhh *maxxout* - that is one TOTALLY STUNNING bag!!! The whole outfit is fab!!!
Thanks for posting a pic of this beauty! 



maxxout said:


> I took this pic last Fall. A big reason to keep the bag is that it exactly matches this silk and wool scarf.  Also, it's a very wearable blue. The bags looks a tad darker in this pic as the lighting was low in the room.
> 
> 2005 * INDIGO* City


----------



## capbaggirl

Yeah!!! You got it! Can't beat love at first sight!
Congrats darling girl & we hope to see pics of this beauty soon.



mere girl said:


> you know when you immediately _adore_ a bag and start to use it straight away???
> 
> changed to...
> 
> Black Town RGGH  perfect!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Bleu Lavende GSH PT  *


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pumpkin, you look great in that shot! Love the scarf!

Cheating with my Chanel today but inside are 
Canard RGGH Money
Marine MM
Pommier MM
Jaune MU


----------



## pbdb

maxxout said:


> I took this pic last Fall. A big reason to keep the bag is that it exactly matches this silk and wool scarf.  Also, it's a very wearable blue. The bags looks a tad darker in this pic as the lighting was low in the room.
> 
> 2005 * INDIGO* City



Whoa maxxout!! Another stunning mod pic!!
I commented on the " wearing your BBags thread" when you posted your mod comparison pics but of course was deleted beucase duh!  PICS ONLY.
will just repeat what I wrote, that you look so stunning and fab in your bag sizes comparison mod pics and the next thing on my agenda is how to get your beautiful hair color in Asian version.
I also added, your pics should be the first post on the hate thread, we talked about......


----------



## NoSnowHere

07 black City


----------



## maxxout

pbdb said:


> Whoa maxxout!! Another stunning mod pic!!
> I commented on the " wearing your BBags thread" when you posted your mod comparison pics but of course was deleted beucase duh!  PICS ONLY.
> will just repeat what I wrote, that you look so stunning and fab in your bag sizes comparison mod pics and the next thing on my agenda is how to get your beautiful hair color in Asian version.
> I also added, your pics should be the first post on the hate thread, we talked about......




Thank you darling...It's so wonderful to be hated for that reason.  I was hoping some day that would happen!!!!!
I hate you right back for the same reason..only MORE!:kiss:


----------



## maxxout

capbaggirl said:


> Ohhhh *maxxout* - that is one TOTALLY STUNNING bag!!! The whole outfit is fab!!!
> Thanks for posting a pic of this beauty!



Hey!!!  Thanks girlfriend.


----------



## maxxout

I posted the Indigo as requested:kiss: but that was not the bag I carried today.


2003 *CARAMEL* Weekender


Big bunch of yummy leather.


----------



## mere girl

black RGGH town
white CP
yellow CP
black pencil


----------



## maxxout

Was going to wear 2005 GREY City but  outfit said, "No, Bubblegum Pink". (yes, I talk to my outfits)

I never thought in all my life I would carry a purse that was Bubblegum Pink.

I think I'll go take a picture.


----------



## pbdb

*Vert Menthe *RGGH City + *Cyclamen* RH iPad during the day
*Coquelicot *GSH EC for date nite with DH


----------



## pbdb

maxxout said:


> Thank you darling...It's so wonderful to be hated for that reason.  I was hoping some day that would happen!!!!!
> I hate you right back for the same reason..only MORE!:kiss:




:girlwhack::girlwhack::boxing:


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## capbaggirl

Yes  Yes  Yes  a picture would be great!  That soft pink looks fabulous with your colouring.



maxxout said:


> Was going to wear 2005 GREY City but  outfit said, "No, Bubblegum Pink". (yes, I talk to my outfits)
> 
> I never thought in all my life I would carry a purse that was Bubblegum Pink.
> 
> I think I'll go take a picture.


----------



## capbaggirl

*Cyclade GSH PT*


----------



## mere girl

black RGGH Town again


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pourpre GSH PT
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Jayne MU


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> black RGGH Town again





Oh well hallo 
This is delicious!
Many congrats. So glad you're loving this.


----------



## Livia1

I'm carrying my *Coquelicot RH City* today (no surprises but it IS a beautiful sunny autum day so what else could I be carrying, really)
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## Hermancat

Black cross Pampille


----------



## capbaggirl

What a STUNNER!!!! The leather looks totally delicious! Congrats darling girl.



mere girl said:


> black RGGH Town again


----------



## capbaggirl

*Coquelicot GSH City*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tempete RH Work
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Jaune MU


----------



## maxxout

^^^
hi there sweetness

2004 *EGGPLANT* Clutch


ooops just realized that this is _the_ bag
now I think of you when I get it out



nice lookin bag *meregirl*   very nice


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Heya pumpkin! 

Thank you! I've been dreaming of the Clutch too...


----------



## maxxout

ahhh..sandwiching again...like the good ole days


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^DOUBLE DECKER SANDWICH!

And *Livia1* is not around to stop our smoochfest!


----------



## pbdb

*OB* RGGH City


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tempete GSH City*


----------



## mere girl

nipping out for lunch with the girls with

Black RGGH town
yellow CP
white CP

no anthra phone case today....it was so cute but such a pain to keep taking the phone out to answer it! _gone...._
actually other things gone too......_so what to buy!!?? _


----------



## Hermancat

Dark Night RH Work


----------



## saira1214

Cypress RGGH City
Tomate Key Chain


----------



## pbdb

ok nite out again so brought out my trusty Coq GSH EC again!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Black RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

mere girl said:


> nipping out for lunch with the girls with
> 
> Black RGGH town
> yellow CP
> white CP
> 
> no anthra phone case today....it was so cute but such a pain to keep taking the phone out to answer it! _gone...._
> actually other things gone too......*so what to buy*!!??


----------



## capbaggirl

*Coquelicot GSH City .....again!
*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon RH Day


----------



## maxxout

2005 *GREY* City

and later tonight

2003 *BLACK* Clutch


----------



## purses & pugs

*Anthra RGGH City* for me today.

And I saw a girl in a shoe store today with an Anthra SGH Town. It was beautiful and had the yummiest distressed leather... this really cheered me up because I almost never see anyone carry Bal in Norway! Lol, I'm weird but it's tpf so I suppose you understand


----------



## mere girl

black RGGH Town today...


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Tempete RH Work
> Canard RGGH Money
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM
> Jaune MU





maxxout said:


> ^^^
> hi there sweetness
> 
> 2004 *EGGPLANT* Clutch
> 
> 
> ooops just realized that this is _the_ bag
> now I think of you when I get it out
> 
> 
> 
> nice lookin bag *meregirl*   very nice





ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Heya pumpkin!
> 
> Thank you! I've been dreaming of the Clutch too...





maxxout said:


> ahhh..sandwiching again...like the good ole days





ieweuyhs said:


> ^^DOUBLE DECKER SANDWICH!
> 
> And *Livia1* is not around to stop our smoochfest!





Ladies ... jeeeeezzzz 
This is excactly the sort of activity we're trying to avoid here 

Now, I can't be here ALL the time so I trust some of you ladies will help out and keep an eye on these two 
Please!


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Coquelicot RH City* (again) today
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## grapegravity

Bleu lavande city in rggh


----------



## maxxout

Livia1 said:


> Ladies ... jeeeeezzzz
> This is excactly the sort of activity we're trying to avoid here
> 
> Now, I can't be here ALL the time so I trust some of you ladies will help out and keep an eye on these two
> Please!




Well...we'll just sneak over to the Channel forum and.... and..... and start posting in _their _ 'what bag are you wearing'  thread.

Actually, that would be so demented...and fun...posting on that forum continually with Balenciaga Bags.


2005 *CHOCOLATE *City


----------



## maxxout

^^^

Well, I guess if I'm going 'over there' I should at least spell Chanel right.


----------



## rx4dsoul

My well-loved grenat RH city


----------



## capbaggirl

*Cyclade GSH PT*


----------



## pinkiestarlet

*Coquelicot* RGGH PT
*Bleu Lavande* SGH Porte Monnaie
*Sky Blue* SGH Coin Purse


----------



## pbdb

Fluo *ORANGE* silver RH City
Black GSH money wallet


----------



## mere girl

non-bal to the cinema today....._*need a 'basher' Day!*_


----------



## 2shai_

Wore my Mastic GGH Hobo to see Bals at Bergdorfs and Barneys!


----------



## saira1214

Coq RH city
tomate keychain


----------



## maxxout

This doesn't happen much.  Wore a non-Balenciaga bag.  It just wasn't the same.

Julius ...2009ish.


----------



## BagsR4Me

*2007 Anthra First*


----------



## capbaggirl

Anthra First


----------



## capbaggirl

The leather looks yummy, but I know what you mean, I've been using Bals almost exclusively for the last 18mths. 




maxxout said:


> This doesn't happen much.  Wore a non-Balenciaga bag.  It just wasn't the same.
> 
> Julius ...2009ish.


----------



## wondervos

Noix Twiggy today.


----------



## pbdb

Nuage Mini RH Pompon


----------



## saira1214

Coq Rh City
tomate keychain


----------



## BagsR4Me

*08 Black GSH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## mere girl

black RGGH Town again...I'm so in love with this size and style.
Unlike the olive RGGH I briefly had, this was easy to double the strap and also thread through the shoulder pad thingy making it look nice and neat...ideally I would like to take one of the clips off the end and have both strap bales on just on one end clip..._does that make sense??!!??_


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Any chance for a mod shot? 


2003 *CARAMEL* Weekender


----------



## j0yc3

Cheated with RM Matinee. Back to Bbag tomorrow


----------



## Hermancat

Dark Night RH Work


----------



## capbaggirl

I think I understand, but I'm not that familiar with the 'Town' style...... could we see a pic? 



mere girl said:


> black RGGH Town again...I'm so in love with this size and style.
> Unlike the olive RGGH I briefly had, this was easy to double the strap and also thread through the shoulder pad thingy making it look nice and neat...ideally I would like to take one of the clips off the end and have both strap bales on just on one end clip..._does that make sense??!!??_


----------



## capbaggirl

*Cyclade GSH PT *


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sorry ladies, but I've been busy. Could we extend the competition till 31 Oct 2011? Halloween!

Ruby Courier 
Pommier MM 
Marine MM 
Canard RGGH Money 
Jaune MU


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> I think I understand, but I'm not that familiar with the 'Town' style...... could we see a pic?


well...here's a pic that shows what I would like to do. It would involve taking the 'bale' off one of the 'clips', (which would involve brute force or a strong man and a pair of pliers)...and then putting both straps on the same 'clip'...


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Cafe GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## Hermancat

Dark Night RH Work


----------



## mere girl

ieweuyhs said:


> Sorry ladies, but I've been busy. Could we extend the competition till 31 Oct 2011? Halloween!
> 
> Ruby Courier
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM
> Canard RGGH Money
> Jaune MU


 
yes of course we can..._well actually we just can't do it without you!_


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks for the pics *mere*.
I don't mind the way it looks now!








mere girl said:


> well...here's a pic that shows what I would like to do. It would involve taking the 'bale' off one of the 'clips', (which would involve brute force or a strong man and a pair of pliers)...and then putting both straps on the same 'clip'...


----------



## capbaggirl

Maybe we should consider 'having a rest from the game'???
*Ches *- you have had a lot going on lately, what about just posting for a while & resume points/scoring in a few months????
 just a suggestion????? 



ieweuyhs said:


> Sorry ladies, but I've been busy. Could we extend the competition till 31 Oct 2011? Halloween!
> 
> Ruby Courier
> Pommier MM
> Marine MM
> Canard RGGH Money
> Jaune MU


----------



## capbaggirl

*Coquelicot GSH City*


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Vert Menthe Work!


----------



## ieweuyhs

capbaggirl said:


> Maybe we should consider 'having a rest from the game'???
> *Ches *- you have had a lot going on lately, what about just posting for a while & resume points/scoring in a few months????
> just a suggestion?????



Thank you... Well, it seems like our regulars have been disappearing too... 

Olive GSH PT 
Canard RGGH Money 
Pommier MM 
Marine MM 
Jaune MU


----------



## mere girl

^^ we can have a rest - I'm sure the *truly dedicated *ones will still post!


----------



## mere girl

coquelicot RH City
white CP
yellow CP
black pencil


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Vert Menthe GSH City


----------



## purses & pugs

*2010 Black GGH City*


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Mulberry EW bays in spazz....


----------



## Mooshooshoo




----------



## dlynn

Bal City Silver!


----------



## dlynn

BAL_Fanatic said:


> Vert Menthe GSH City



I want this bag so bad!!!


----------



## Hermancat

Automne RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

*08 Evergreen GSH City*


----------



## pbdb

2011 Black Work RGGH 
Cyc iPad cover
Black GSH Money wallet


----------



## kamchin

Yesterday: 2010 Canard PT RGGH....love!
Today: 2007 Mogano PT GGH bought it from CeeJay....another love!
Tomorrow:  2007 Mogano PT GGH???
Friday: 2011 Rubis City Dots from BAL NY schedule to be delivered. My first Dots, hope I like it! I am excited about the Rubis color though!!!
Sometime next week: 2011 Black PT GGH from BAL LV City Center. I just want to have the classic Black and Giant Gold Hardware before the Giant Hardware becomes a history!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Today, wore my 2004 Lilac city to work..then got my 2007 LE Magenta city in the mail and wore that one home, ^_^.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Coquelicot SGH City*


----------



## Mooshooshoo

None! Poorly in PJs. Am hoping postie will arrive with mini Edna in tomato and Ava in plum to cheer me up


----------



## BagsR4Me

*08 Black GSH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## mere girl

black RGGH Town
yellow CP
white CP
black pencil


----------



## saira1214

Mooshooshoo said:


> None! Poorly in PJs. Am hoping postie will arrive with mini Edna in tomato and Ava in plum to cheer me up


 You know this is the Balenciaga sub-forum, correct?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

saira1214 said:


> You know this is the Balenciaga sub-forum, correct?


And I thought i'd got away with it unnoticed..........


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Roi RGGH PT*


----------



## charzzy

Coquelicot SGH part time :afrocool:


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City
Canard RGGH Money
Pommier MM
Marine MM
Anthra RGGH Pencil


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Ladies ... jeeeeezzzz
> This is excactly the sort of activity we're trying to avoid here
> 
> Now, I can't be here ALL the time so I trust some of you ladies will help out and keep an eye on these two
> Please!



This is way belated, but :giggles:

Haven't had much chance to tPF since my 3G connection on my commute to work has become really bad, so I gave up... 

I still haven't taken pics of my new lovely Pencil, and I shall try to do a score tally this weekend perhaps. So sorry, ladies!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Raisin GSH City*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## j0yc3

Carrying my emerald day


----------



## kamchin

Canard RGGH PT


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^^ Totally gorgeous! We are bag twins!!!

Today:

*Poupre GSH PT*


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Pourpre Pencil*
*Cyclade MM*


----------



## mere girl

coquelicot RH City
white CP
yellow CP
black pencil


----------



## capbaggirl

Anthra First


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot First*
*Sapphire Money Wallet*
*Ruby CP*


----------



## mere girl

OB RH City....did sell it....then bought it back!


----------



## capbaggirl

Sahara First


----------



## roey

mere girl said:


> OB RH City....did sell it....then bought it back!


 
NO WAY?!  When I saw it for sale I thought "this girl is crazy, maybe she is drunk listing". :tispy:

Glad to see the buzz wore off and you came to your senses!

OB is as addicting as alcohol!  I have another on the way soon...


----------



## mere girl

roey said:


> NO WAY?! When I saw it for sale I thought "this girl is crazy, maybe she is drunk listing". :tispy:
> 
> Glad to see the buzz wore off and you came to your senses!
> 
> OB is as addicting as alcohol! I have another on the way soon...


 yes madness I know! Trouble is I have really fallen for the Town style...and my City felt too 'boxy' but TBH I think I just need to use, use use it and use it a little bit more and get it to start _slouching...she's still looking a little briefcasey! She needs to relax a little! _

OB RH City today!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Amethyst SGH PT* - need some pop color in this fall weather.


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## glendaPLEASE

*Vert Menthe RH Work*


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Cafe GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## south-of-france

Black cherry rh work  BTW the color looks exactly like LV's rouge fauviste!!


----------



## j0yc3

black classic city


----------



## saira1214

Castagna Velo
Tomate Key chain


----------



## Hermancat

After a few crazy days - I sold one of my favs, but still have a couple left.........

Carrying my *2005 RH Sky Blue City*.  Love it, been kinda afraid to use it.  Trying to break that habit.


----------



## pbdb

Sang RGGH City


----------



## TMitch6542

OB RH Day


----------



## capbaggirl

What!!!!!  I didn't know you had a PT!!!!! & an Amethyst GSH ...... ahhhh sounds totally yummy! Any chances of see a pic of this beauty? 



purses & pugs said:


> *Amethyst SGH PT* - need some pop color in this fall weather.


----------



## capbaggirl

*Bleu Lavende GSH PT *


----------



## BagsR4Me

*2008 Black GSH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## pbdb

*Blue Paon* RGGH City


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## mere girl

^^ same!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Chanel Cerf in black


----------



## yazziestarr

Finally broke out my *OB city*  that I got a  couple weeks ago yesterday and am wearing it again today...don't know what I was saving it for! such a perfect fall color!
+ *atlantique rggh CP* inside!


----------



## capbaggirl

*BL GSH PT*  - with Chanel *'Rodeo Drive'* Nail Polish .....


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Rouge Theatre City*


----------



## aem1470

Coq RH Day


----------



## j0yc3

black classic city,... 3rd day this week


----------



## mere girl

ok - wearing today *coquelicot RH City*....d'ya know why??? _*Because it is my only Bal!*_ 

yup - doesn't mean I love Bals any less or that I won't keep looking at tpf far too much and looking and commenting at everyones' gorgeous bags...just means that I have funds for a GH Town next month, and other funds are needed elsewhere.


----------



## capbaggirl

Only one!?! 
You got rid of your *OB*.... and your *Blk* Town!?!.....that must have been hard, glad you kept Miss *Coquelicot* for company sweet **S**
Looking forward to seeing your new GH Town next month.




mere girl said:


> ok - wearing today *coquelicot RH City*....d'ya know why??? _*Because it is my only Bal!*_
> 
> yup - doesn't mean I love Bals any less or that I won't keep looking at tpf far too much and looking and commenting at everyones' gorgeous bags...just means that I have funds for a GH Town next month, and other funds are needed elsewhere.


----------



## capbaggirl

*Bleu Paon GSH PT*


----------



## j0yc3

cheating with PS1 today


----------



## purses & pugs

*Vert Fonce RH City*


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## PinayRN

my lovely papyrus velo rggh! with matching scrubs too!


----------



## Crazyinlv

09 Black RH City I have decided she needs to be really broken in


----------



## capbaggirl

*BP GSH PT  *- again!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Cafe GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## pbdb

Not wearing yet but planning to.....
OB RGGH City ( but am afraid of the sun so I don't know.....might opt for a basher bag instead)


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^^^ no no no ....let pretty Miss OB shine!


----------



## capbaggirl

*07 Black GSH PT*


----------



## pbdb

capbaggirl said:


> ^^^^^ no no no ....let pretty Miss OB shine!



Hi cap!! Loving OB leather color and leather too much to expose her to harsh HKG sun so will take my beloved outremer GSH city instead and just make sure the sun doesn't shine on her too much.

Am a bit OK with outremer since I have my BL as alternate if she decides to retire.....

By the way, I just got my Anthra RGGH work as in 5 minutes ago and I love this color on a work size!!! didn't think I would, but wow, the leather on this one and color and GH combo is outstanding. I am still a pop color Girl for my cities but for bigger, really recommend the classic colors.

Strange my Anthra work is even lighter than my Black work....wonder why...???


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sang SGH Town*

Happy Saturday everyone And since it's Halloween...







I totally pictured my bf and our soon-to-be-born son like this in a couple of years 
Will never happen though, he is a fan of whiskey but not cigarettes!


----------



## Livia1

^^  love the hungover pumpkins!


----------



## pbdb

^^^ the father-son costumes kill me!!!


----------



## Hermancat

OH Wow!  Love the pumpkins AND the costumes!  Too funny.

wearing...new to me 2007 Cafe GGH Part Time


----------



## Inem

Take out my one & only Bal: 05 black Day, to play. Amazing leather on this one. I think i'd never part with this.


----------



## angelamaz2

09 Black GGH Part Time


----------



## pbdb

Nuage Mini Pompon RH


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RH PT


----------



## capbaggirl

*bl gsh ec *


----------



## French75

Red Suede city


----------



## Hermancat

07 Cafe GGH Part Time


----------



## Roshail

Sorbet part time RH


----------



## capbaggirl

09 Black RH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cyclade GSH Day


----------



## saira1214

05  Black RH City
Tomate Keychain


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tomato RH City*


----------



## PinayRN

My OB rh City! Happy Halloween!


----------



## 2shai_

Black GGH Hobo


----------



## Hermancat

Happy Halloween too!

'07 Cafe GGH Part Time


----------



## capbaggirl

*07 Black GSH PT*


----------



## Hermancat

Still 07 Cafe GGH PT


----------



## pbdb

*ANTHRA RGGH Work*


----------



## saira1214

Cypress RGGH City
Tomate Keychain


----------



## Just Violet

2011 dark night sgh pom pom


----------



## capbaggirl

*07 Black GSH PT*.....again!


----------



## AJ1025

09 Charbon GGH Flat Clutch


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black RH City* - the most versatile bag in the world


----------



## pbdb

Can't believe it but again, my *Anthra * RGGH Work


----------



## BagsR4Me

*2008 Black GSH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## Livia1

Coquelicot RH City


----------



## saira1214

Cypress RGGH City
Tomate Keychain


----------



## capbaggirl

*BP GSH PT*


----------



## Hermancat

Black cross perforated Pampille


----------



## purses & pugs

*Light Olive RH City*


----------



## Hermancat

Poupre GSH Part Time


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Cafe GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## Livia1

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## AJ1025

Coq RGGH Work


----------



## justpeachy4397

black rh weekender.. Trying to break it in a little!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Bleu Paon GSH PT*


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Pourpre GSH PT*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## Hermancat

2010 GSH Blue Roi Work


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^ totally delicious!!!! Thanks for sharing.

*Cyclade GSH PT *


----------



## Livia1

Carried ny black GGH Flat Clutch last night. Will be taking my Coquelicot RH City today.


----------



## star928

Coq City with SGH.


----------



## fishstix

RGGH City Atlantique


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## shelzbags

Cafe Brief RH


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sang SGH Town*


----------



## Hermancat

Blue Roi GSH Work


----------



## sheanabelle

Parme RH work.


----------



## 2shai_

Black GGH City


----------



## AJ1025

Still with my new love, Coq RGGH Work


----------



## capbaggirl

EB GSH Day


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Chataigne GGH PT*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## French75

2003 chocolate city
2004 Marron CP
2008 Ruby mini mini


----------



## Hermancat

GSH Blue Roi Work


----------



## capbaggirl

*Papeete GSH PT*


----------



## French75

*2011 Red Suede city *


----------



## PinayRN

Papyrus rggh Velo!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Coquelicot GSH City*


----------



## pbdb

Raining today so have my trusty Longchamp tote but have my Cyclamen  RH cover for iPad and Black GSH money envelope wallet inside.


----------



## Hermancat

Blue Roi GSH Work


----------



## French75

2003 choco city


----------



## shelzbags

Black Twiggy


----------



## BagsR4Me

*'08 Black GSH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## j0yc3

cheating with my blue Goyard St. Louis GM aka gym bag


----------



## capbaggirl

*09 Black RH City*


----------



## cat1967

My Work DN GSH.  Just love it


----------



## purses & pugs

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## pbdb

Denim moto jacket with silver zips and black First RH


----------



## AJ1025

09 RH Black Work


----------



## capbaggirl

*Black RH City*....again!


----------



## imlvholic

Mogano City


----------



## Hermancat

2011 Black RH Velo


----------



## PinayRN

Blue lavand City in gsh with ardoise rggh compagnon


----------



## vlo512

Coq Rggh city


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*


----------



## JanieM

Pourpre Pom and Militaire mini coin purse


----------



## grapegravity

Coq rh velo


----------



## MrsJstar

Wore my Raisin RH city but switched to my '10 Black work RH(for the first time and it's stuffed to the zipper)


----------



## capbaggirl

*Sang RGGH City*


----------



## pbdb

Black First again !!


----------



## mere girl

haven't really been using Bal as waiting for the new season....
but today,
*Coquelicot RH City.......:*


----------



## Hermancat

Blue Roi GSH Work


----------



## maxxout

2005* BORDEAUX* City all week and today 2004 *ROSE* City.


----------



## pbdb

Started with Black First now changed to Rose Fluo silver RH City then maybe will change into OB RGGH City.
But if it is too sunny, will stick to Rose Fluo. I really take care of my OB  and don't ever want her to fade if ever. the leather is the best in my collection. Now, I wonder what the sun can do to such a bright colored bag as rose fluo....


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GSH PT


----------



## BagsR4Me

Yesterday, *07 Anthra First*


----------



## shelzbags

09 Marine City GSH again. Getting ready to take out my new-to-me Sky Blue PT, though--I don't care if it is winter here!!! I want to carry my "new" BAL!!!!!!!


----------



## cat1967

City Brogues in Black.


----------



## Susan Lee

08 Marine SGH Part Time


----------



## CeeJay

Susan Lee said:


> 08 Marine SGH Part Time



Oh Susan .. NUMMIE, NUMMIE, NUMMIE .. I have it's twin, the '08 Marine GGH PT!  

I've been carrying my *OB City*, just fits in perfectly with the leaves being in peak here!


----------



## Susan Lee

CeeJay said:


> Oh Susan .. NUMMIE, NUMMIE, NUMMIE .. I have it's twin, the '08 Marine GGH PT!
> 
> I've been carrying my *OB City*, just fits in perfectly with the leaves being in peak here!



Bet you look fabulous wearing it dear!! And dont you ever let go of that Marine GGH. Not ever!!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Plomb GSH PT*


----------



## French75

2009 Pourpre RH Work
2004 Rose CP
2008 Ruby MM


----------



## cat1967

My PT GGH in Black is appropriate for today.  Really bad weather.  I definitely need an umbrella in and out.


----------



## Hermancat

2007 Cafe GGH Part Time


----------



## Susan Lee

capbaggirl said:


> *Plomb GSH PT*



Oooh I love this bag. So wish I could find one!!!!! Congrats again on scoring her!


----------



## maxxout

2005  *INDIGO* City


----------



## shelzbags

Worn, but beautiful 2006 Cafe RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks honey 




Susan Lee said:


> Oooh I love this bag. So wish I could find one!!!!! Congrats again on scoring her!


----------



## capbaggirl

Today *Nuage RGGH City*....I forgot what a pretty colour this is!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

today i carried my blue roi first!


----------



## pbdb

Noix '09 GGH PT
Cyclamen RH iPad
Black GSH money wallet


----------



## octoberrrush

Raisin city RH.  it to death.


----------



## French75

2005 Rouge Theatre Work


----------



## PANda_USC

2007 Jaune/Marigold City with GSH


----------



## Livia1

Coquelicot First


----------



## saira1214

2010 Cypress RGGH City


----------



## j0yc3

orange brulee rh city


----------



## BagsR4Me

*07 Anthra First*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Nuage RGGH City *...again!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin RH Day


----------



## maxxout

^^^
I'm stalking you.

2004* EGGPLANT* Clutch


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^

Heya, pumpkin! Been so busy that I rarely log onto tPF, so I must say, GOOD JOB in finding me, so that you can stalk me in the first place!


----------



## saira1214

Black RGGH PT


----------



## French75

2003 dark caramel city


----------



## capbaggirl

*bp gsh pt *


----------



## Hermancat

Black RH Velo


----------



## Indiana

Black Cherry Day


----------



## shelzbags

About to switch to my Electric Blue rh Day


----------



## IAMPurseCrazy

08 Black SGH Day!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

RM black MAC.


----------



## maxxout

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^
> 
> Heya, pumpkin! Been so busy that I rarely log onto tPF, so I must say, GOOD JOB in finding me, so that you can stalk me in the first place!




I've been busy too ...but not too busy to do a quick check-in every once in a while.....and there you were!!
Nice to see you squashie....


2003 *DARK CARAMEL* City

(after French)


----------



## AJ1025

I've been with Black 09 RH Work all week this and this past weekend, too- I was carrying my lovely Coq RGGH Work and had no plans to stop, but it got a little rainy last weekend, so I switched it up to my beater Bal and remembered how much I love her!


----------



## cat1967

Today I am wearing my DN SGH Work which I recently bought and I can't get enough of.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Vert Menthe RGGH Day


----------



## Livia1

maxxout said:


> I've been busy too ...but not too busy to do a quick check-in every once in a while.....and there you were!!
> Nice to see you squashie....
> 
> 
> 2003 *DARK CARAMEL* City
> 
> (after French)





ieweuyhs said:


> Vert Menthe RGGH Day



Hey, hey! Hey ladies ()






Long time no see.
Hope you're both doing well.


Carried my *Coquelicot RH City* today.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:
			
		

> Hey, hey! Hey ladies ()
> 
> Long time no see.
> Hope you're both doing well.
> 
> Carried my Coquelicot RH City today.



Hey *Livia1*! I'm good, just busy.  Recently realized that there's a tPF iPad app, and so I've started using it.

Cheating with my Celine today but my Bal accessories are in the bag - Marine and Pommier MMs, Framboise MU, and Canard RGGH Money...

And Bal sunnies - in a desperate wish for some sun...


----------



## pbdb

*NOIX GGH PT*
Cyclamen RH IPad 
*Black* GSH Money Wallet


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Cafe GGH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## CeeJay

*2009 Officier GSH PT* 

*Rouge Vermillon GGH Money Wallet* 

*Outremer MU* 

*Raisin Pencil* 

*Pommier MMCP* 

*Marine MMCP* 

*Ardoise Double-sided Card Holder*


----------



## pbdb

Last nite (it's already 7:30am) here....

*Coquelicot* GSH Envelope Clutch


----------



## adamgaard




----------



## capbaggirl

Yum Yum Yum......my ultimate "dark blue bal"......lucky girl! 



CeeJay said:


> *2009 Officier GSH PT*
> 
> *Rouge Vermillon GGH Money Wallet*
> 
> *Outremer MU*
> 
> *Raisin Pencil*
> 
> *Pommier MMCP*
> 
> *Marine MMCP*
> 
> *Ardoise Double-sided Card Holder*


----------



## capbaggirl

*bp gsh pt*


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Hey *Livia1*! I'm good, just busy.  Recently realized that there's a tPF iPad app, and so I've started using it.
> 
> Cheating with my Celine today but my Bal accessories are in the bag - Marine and Pommier MMs, Framboise MU, and Canard RGGH Money...
> 
> And Bal sunnies - in a desperate wish for some sun...



Glad to hear you're doing good. 
I'm not really on tPF very much these days either, just busy doing other stuff. However, I did download the iPhone app and am loving it so I do still follow a few threads.


Carrying my *Anthra RGGH City* today.
Will be taking my *Black RH Envelope Clutch* with me this evening.


----------



## capbaggirl

*bl gsh ec*


----------



## MAGJES

Ink Work


----------



## Hermancat

Noix RH Part Time


----------



## pbdb

8:33 am now
Last nite, wore my *BDR RGGH EC*


----------



## shelzbags

Electric Blue Day


----------



## ritzy

Parme RGGH city


----------



## PinayRN

ritzy said:
			
		

> Parme RGGH city



would love to see a pic of ur bag!


----------



## Cioss

I proudly wore my Anthra RGGH City for the first time


----------



## cat1967

Today I am wearing my Blue Lavande RH Velo.  Tommorow as well.


----------



## pbdb

*NUAGE RH MINI POMPON*
BLACK GSH Money Wallet
*Muscade Moto Jacket*


----------



## citychick

Black 06 First


----------



## Livia1

Coquelicot RH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RH City


----------



## French75

'04 Pistachio city


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you're doing good.
> I'm not really on tPF very much these days either, just busy doing other stuff. However, I did download the iPhone app and am loving it so I do still follow a few threads.
> 
> Carrying my Anthra RGGH City today.
> Will be taking my Black RH Envelope Clutch with me this evening.



The apps sure are helpful, eh? But I hate how you can't set it to open on the Bal forum automatically, instead of having to navigate through Premier Designers > Balenciaga. Or is there a trick that I don't know about? 

Anthra GSH Work


----------



## 2shai_

Papyrus GGH City


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> The apps sure are helpful, eh? But I hate how you can't set it to open on the Bal forum automatically, instead of having to navigate through Premier Designers > Balenciaga. Or is there a trick that I don't know about?
> 
> Anthra GSH Work



Sorry, don't know. I'm new to the world of apps etc. On my iPhone though it actually opens in the thread I was reading last. Or is that only when I've opened the app recently? Could be 
Maybe try and check this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/the-new-tpf-ios-android-mobile-app-712358-12.html
Oh, I just looked in the thread myself and it seems Vlad is already working on this option (last page).



Will be taking my *Coquelicot RH City* today.


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^ thanks for the app update ladies. I've had the same issues as* ches*!

*BL GSH EC*


----------



## Hermancat

Noix RH Part Time


----------



## capbaggirl

*bp gsh pt *


----------



## pbdb

*OB RGGH City*


----------



## cat1967

Blue Lavande RH Velo


----------



## shelzbags

Sandstone GGH Hobo


----------



## MAGJES

'06 Emerald Work


----------



## JanieM

Poupre Pom Pom x


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GSH PT


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, don't know. I'm new to the world of apps etc. On my iPhone though it actually opens in the thread I was reading last. Or is that only when I've opened the app recently? Could be
> Maybe try and check this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/the-new-tpf-ios-android-mobile-app-712358-12.html
> Oh, I just looked in the thread myself and it seems Vlad is already working on this option (last page).
> 
> Will be taking my Coquelicot RH City today.



Thank you for the link. Shall check it out later. 

Charbon GGH City on this dreary rainy day.l.


----------



## imlvholic

Coq City


----------



## Hermancat

Noix RH Part Time


----------



## maxxout

2004 *GREY* Purse


----------



## saira1214

05 black rh city


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GSH PT


----------



## Indiana

Black Cherry Day (trying to decide if she should stay or go...)


----------



## cat1967

DN GSH Work


----------



## Livia1

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## saira1214

05 rh black city


----------



## pbdb

*OB RGGH city*
Since sun is NOT shining today, thought I could use this baby again!!
Happy Thanksgiving Day everyone!!!!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra Twiggy


----------



## French75

*2003 Blue Jean city *


----------



## SkyBlueDay

RH Sang Town


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin RH Day


----------



## shelzbags

06 Rouille Twiggy


----------



## capbaggirl

*Outremer GSH PT*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Outremer GSH PT * again!


----------



## fettfleck

My first bal. Beautiful bordeaux Holiday bag!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Black RH City.


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Argent Fonce RH Velo


----------



## becsterrr

Argent fonce city!!


----------



## jillybee

Seigle velo


----------



## pbdb

*CYC RGGH City with CYC RH iPad cover*

Pink overload?


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon RH Day


----------



## Hermancat

Noix RH Part Time


----------



## capbaggirl

*Saphhire RH Wk.*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Ardoise RGGH City *


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## mere girl

2002 (I think?) black First


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> 2002 (I think?) black First




 Loveeee this. I'm crazy for those claw-closures at both ends of the strap. Don't know why but I love those ... and the longer strap 
Many congrats on getting this beauty, mere!


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Loveeee this. I'm crazy for those claw-closures at both ends of the strap. Don't know why but I love those ... and the longer strap
> Many congrats on getting this beauty, mere!


 Thank you - she is a beauty! I just need to find a spare black tassle as the ones on it are soooo fragile as they are just a single layer. I need to take them off and keep them safe. I have one spare chevre but I am searching for another!


----------



## artsygirl

Mogano RH city!


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City* again


----------



## BagsR4Me

*2008 Black GSH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## cat1967

Today I am wearing my brand new Parme RGGH Velo!!!  So glad I finally got it.  Risky decision on buying without having seen it IRL.


----------



## shelzbags

I am wearing my GORGEOUS new-to-me, 07 Grey Plomb GSH Part Time. CeeJay wasn't kidding when she said the leather was TDF!!!!!!!


----------



## Hermancat

'09 Black RH Part Time


----------



## capbaggirl

*Nuage RGGH City*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Pourpre GGH Pom* for me today.


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Officier GGH PT*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## Livia1

Still carrying my *Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## lvdreamer

Carrying my Vert Menthe RH Part Time today.


----------



## cat1967

Black PT GGH


----------



## AJ1025

'11 Coq RGGH Work


----------



## BagsR4Me

*2008 Black GSH Day*
+
Anthra RH Pencil
Sanguine RH CP
Sang Click


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Vert Gazon GGH City


----------



## capbaggirl

BAL_Fanatic said:


> Vert Gazon GGH City



Another beauty!!!
Hi fellow GH lover! If you can try & post a group shot of all your GH bals 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...gh-lovers-click-here-balenciaga-717211-8.html


----------



## allbrandspls

pink bubblegum first 05


----------



## pbdb

Denim with silver zips S/S'11 moto jacket
Papyrus RGGH City


----------



## maxxout

2004* YELLOW* Purse


----------



## pbdb

Again, Papyrus RGGH Town with my Moto jacket in denim'11 color


----------



## nielnielniel

Orange Brulee on a Sunday with indigo pants


----------



## shelzbags

Switching to Marine City GSH


----------



## capbaggirl

*Bleu Lavende GSH PT*


----------



## cat1967

Black GGH PT!


----------



## artsygirl

*Papyrus RGGH Day!*


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## mere girl

*black RH First*


----------



## cat1967

Dark Night SGH Work


----------



## maxxout

2004 *MYSTERY GREEN* City


----------



## riry

maxxout said:


> 2004 *MYSTERY GREEN* City



Pics somewhere???

Black RGGH City for me today.


----------



## shelzbags

Sky Blue RH Part Time; Winter here, cold and snowy, I put a Polar Bear fob on it and it looks cute and wintery.


----------



## MAGJES

Papyrus RH Work


----------



## PANda_USC

2005 *Olive* City.


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## maxxout

riry said:


> Pics somewhere???
> 
> Black RGGH City for me today.



Plastered them all over but could do one here too!!!   I'm such an egomaniac.


----------



## subi

maxxout said:


> Plastered them all over but could do one here too!!! I'm such an egomaniac.


 
Oh...my goodness...I really like this bag. Can you tell me what colour is this? I have been converted into a green lover now after my Vert Menthe bag purhcase. Edit: I am now waiting for this shade of geen on your bag to turn up....simply gorgeous!


----------



## maxxout

This is an older bag from 2004.  It's called  MYSTERY GREEN.  I think it might be comparable to emerald green of 06?


----------



## melovepurse

Black GSH Town!!


----------



## riry

maxxout said:


> *I'm such an egomaniac*.


 
THIS is why we're such good friends. 

I love this bag. Love it.

Black RGGH PT today.


----------



## Hermancat

Noix RH Part Time


----------



## capbaggirl

Hey sweetie, good to see you back! You've been missed 



riry said:


> THIS is why we're such good friends.
> 
> I love this bag. Love it.
> 
> *Black RGGH PT* today.




Glad you kept a PT (you know how much I love this style!) 

*Bleu Lavande GSH PT* for me today.


----------



## riry

capbaggirl said:


> Hey sweetie, good to see you back! You've been missed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you kept a PT (you know how much I love this style!)
> 
> *Bleu Lavande GSH PT* for me today.


 
Hi luv!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
more than a hit and run



  I hope


----------



## riry

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> more than a hit and run
> 
> 
> 
> I hope


----------



## pbdb

2011 Black Suede RH Velo
Cyclamen RH iPad cover
Black GSH money wallet


----------



## capbaggirl

I hope so too! :kiss:



maxxout said:


> ^^^
> more than a hit and run
> 
> 
> 
> I hope





riry said:


>


----------



## subi

maxxout said:


> This is an older bag from 2004. It's called MYSTERY GREEN. I think it might be comparable to emerald green of 06?


 
Thanks for your reply maxxout. Sorry, I was so captivated by your bag that I forgot to tell you how great you look in your outfit. I really like your dressing sense, is your dress style up for rent??


----------



## Livia1

Still carrying my *Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## mere girl

2011 black RH First


----------



## subi

2011 Vert Menthe RH City.


----------



## riry

black rggh city with my sparkly Toms today


----------



## artsygirl

'05 Magenta shoulder bag


----------



## TexasST

'09 Slouchy Sang Day
(pic doesn't do the color justice)


----------



## AJ1025

Coquelicot RGGH Work, all week.


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ I'm jealous .

Papyrus RH Work  - Day 4


----------



## capbaggirl

*bl gsh ec *


----------



## riry

Black RGGH City again!


----------



## maxxout

2005 *GREY* City


yes riri.......................grey city
are you freaking out?
wore it yesterday too but was afraid to post


----------



## riry

maxxout said:


> 2005 *GREY* City
> 
> 
> yes riri.......................grey city
> are you freaking out?
> wore it yesterday too but was afraid to post



WHAT???  :censor:


----------



## maxxout

:cry:

but--but--but--but--but--your rggh black is soooooomuch better


----------



## riry

maxxout said:


> :cry:
> 
> but--but--but--but--but--your rggh black is soooooomuch better



Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## shelzbags

07 Truffle Rh City


----------



## Livia1

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## riry

Black GGH PT- wootwoot!!


----------



## ckseiler

Livia1 said:


> CONTINUING FROM THIS PREVIOUS THREAD:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/which-bag-you-wearing-today-borrowed-rm-forum-432656.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be taking my Black RH City and
> Sapphire Money Wallet
> Pourpre Pencil
> Ruby CP
> Cyclade Mini Mini


new purple LV empriente


----------



## pbdb

Suede Black '11 RH Velo
Black GSH Money wallet


----------



## riry

Fighting off the Monday morning blues with black rggh pt


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Yes, that bag is so drop dead gorgeous it could beat the crap out of a bad day.


2004 *ROSE* City


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Anthra RGGH City* today.


----------



## MrsJstar

Wearing my fav new style..PT!! Dark Night with GRGH


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^^^ PT is my fave too!

Today rocking my *Poupre GSH PT*!


----------



## riry

^^^ oh, I love pourpre!

After carrying GH bags for awhile, I decided to switch it up this morning. Almost forgot how light and comfy these RH bags are.

Anthra RH Work!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## shelzbags

07 Cafe GGH Day


----------



## mere girl

2011 black RH First


----------



## purses & pugs

Carried my *2010 Sahara SGH City* today.


----------



## saira1214

BAL_Fanatic said:


> Mimosa RGGH City


 Pretty!


----------



## riry

Black RGGH City keeping me company during a boring meeting this morning:


----------



## Livia1

Carried my* Coquelicot First* last night.
Today I carried my *Anthra RGGH City*.


----------



## PANda_USC

Apple Green 05 city riding shotgun, ^_^


----------



## aspira

Whoa that Apple Green is such a great shot of color! I would live to add a bright green to my collection  This week it's been an electric blue day with matching scarf and hat. I'm in NYC so it'd nice to have spots of color in the otherwise typically dark NYC wardrobe!


----------



## PANda_USC

^do it do it do it!! I wear her with grey, white or black ensembles.

I love seeing monochrome outfits coupled with pops of color! Electric blue sounds divine!! . Pics pics!


----------



## imlvholic

Ahhhh.... Finally, picked up my new OB City here in NY & wore it today. I know what you're saying about the black uniforms in NYC, everyone looks the same. It's good to see some colors & I'm loving my OB.


----------



## capbaggirl

*Seigle RGGH City*


----------



## riry

^^ oooh, Seigle RGGH is a lovely combination.

Anthra RH Work on my lap at work today


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## hrhsunshine

09 Black RH Work


----------



## mere girl

11 black RH first......loving it!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

*'05 Indigo City*


----------



## affairoftheart

My trusted Anthracite RH City.


----------



## capbaggirl

*07 Black GSH PT *


----------



## purses & pugs

I carried my beloved (and very first GH bag) Tempete SGH City today. 

I took a pic for the "bring back the GH" thread but I'll post it here too... I can't believe they are discontinuing this hardware


----------



## riry

^^^ gorgeous, *p&p*!

Cheating with DVF Stephanie today, but still have cutie-patootie anthra pencil


----------



## Livia1

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## 2shai_

Seigle RGGH Day


----------



## PANda_USC

Rocked my Amethyst 2008 City with RH today,


----------



## tatertot

BL RH Work


----------



## PANda_USC

*tatertot*, Oh hooo hoooo!! I love that pairing with the McQueen scarf! Perfect color match, !


----------



## French75

2003 Blue Jean City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## shelzbags

Black RH Part Time


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City


----------



## maxxout

2004* RED* City 








FINALLY!!!
yay


----------



## PANda_USC

^*maxxout*, my goodness your HG is absolutely divine!! Smooshy chevre and everything! She looks wonderful on you! And way to have her pop against your black shirt!


----------



## riry

maxxout said:


> 2004* RED* City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY!!!
> yay



That is one HOT bag!

Black GGH PT for me today.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Finally had time to drop by tPF and who do I see? My two lovely partners of richesmaxx! I miss you gals! :cry:

And I miss this thread too!  With *capbaggirl*, *Livia1*, *mere girl* and momma *p&p*! 



maxxout said:


> 2004* RED* City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY!!!
> yay



 FINALLY indeed, pumpkin! Congratulations on hunting this beauty down - I still remember your signature reading something like this, "if you ever see one scampering in the wild, let me know"...




riry said:


> That is one HOT bag!
> 
> Black GGH PT for me today.



Hey *riry*! 



Sang RH City and my usual Bal SLG posse to add a bit of colour on this dreary rainy Monday - it's been raining practically non-stop (okay, an exaggeration, but not by much) since Saturday...

Here's an old pic - helps when you don't really change your bag contents much...


----------



## shelzbags

^^^^^^^^^
Oh, my goodness, what a gorgeous rainbow!!! And so organized, too---feeling a little covetous at the moment.


----------



## riry

ieweuyhs said:


> Finally had time to drop by tPF and who do I see? My two lovely partners of richesmaxx! I miss you gals! :cry:
> 
> And I miss this thread too!  With *capbaggirl*, *Livia1*, *mere girl* and momma *p&p*!
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY indeed, pumpkin! Congratulations on hunting this beauty down - I still remember your signature reading something like this, "if you ever see one scampering in the wild, let me know"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey *riry*!
> 
> 
> 
> Sang RH City and my usual Bal SLG posse to add a bit of colour on this dreary rainy Monday - it's been raining practically non-stop (okay, an exaggeration, but not by much) since Saturday...
> 
> Here's an old pic - helps when you don't really change your bag contents much...



Hey Ches!! Good to see you!!

I'm actually meeting up with Maxx tonight and for the rest of the week...  we'll be up to no good (as usual ). Sending you a big hug from here in the States!

Black RGGH City today


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ahhh, taking Vanessa out for the day? 

Sooo jealous that you and Maxxout are poking around later. J said I should have hopped on a redeye! 



riry said:


> That is one HOT bag!
> 
> Black GGH PT for me today.


----------



## riry

hrhsunshine said:


> Ahhh, taking Vanessa out for the day?
> 
> Sooo jealous that you and Maxxout are poking around later. J said I should have hopped on a redeye!



Girl, you know you're welcome anytime! There's still time to grab a flight!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Thanks girl, but my newest Bal sucked up all my airline money.  Dang! 

Castagna Lizard City is sitting with me








riry said:


> Girl, you know you're welcome anytime! There's still time to grab a flight!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

shelzbags said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Oh, my goodness, what a gorgeous rainbow!!! And so organized, too---feeling a little covetous at the moment.



Thank you!  



riry said:


> Hey Ches!! Good to see you!!
> 
> I'm actually meeting up with Maxx tonight and for the rest of the week...  we'll be up to no good (as usual ). Sending you a big hug from here in the States!
> 
> Black RGGH City today



I'm so envious!  I miss hanging out with you ladies! 

Sending a big hug  back to you halfway around the world, and one for my pumpkin too!


----------



## French75

ooooh what a beautiful one !! I love it !!




hrhsunshine said:


> Thanks girl, but my newest Bal sucked up all my airline money. Dang!
> 
> Castagna Lizard City is sitting with me


----------



## French75

*2003 Blue Jean city*
*2004 Marron CP*
*2008 Ruby MM*


----------



## hrhsunshine

Thank you sweetie!!



French75 said:


> ooooh what a beautiful one !! I love it !!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

'09 Praline RH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Officier GSH Pom Pon


----------



## purses & pugs

ieweuyhs said:


> Finally had time to drop by tPF and who do I see? My two lovely partners of richesmaxx! I miss you gals! :cry:
> 
> And I miss this thread too!  With *capbaggirl*, *Livia1*, *mere girl* and momma *p&p*!
> 
> Sang RH City and my usual Bal SLG posse to add a bit of colour on this dreary rainy Monday - it's been raining practically non-stop (okay, an exaggeration, but not by much) since Saturday...
> 
> Here's an old pic - helps when you don't really change your bag contents much...



Hey *Ches*, missed you Haven't been much here either lately. Love your rainbow pic

*Anthra RGGH City* for me today.


----------



## mere girl

^^ hope you are feeling ok p and p? 
coquelicot RH City today.


----------



## purses & pugs

^A bit tired of course but I'm feeling great, thanks *S*


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Finally had time to drop by tPF and who do I see? My two lovely partners of richesmaxx! I miss you gals! :cry:
> 
> And I miss this thread too!  With *capbaggirl*, *Livia1*, *mere girl* and momma *p&p*!
> 
> Sang RH City and my usual Bal SLG posse to add a bit of colour on this dreary rainy Monday - it's been raining practically non-stop (okay, an exaggeration, but not by much) since Saturday...
> 
> Here's an old pic - helps when you don't really change your bag contents much...




Hey sweetness! I'm not really on here much these days.
I do miss you guys 

Love that picture, ches.


Carrying my *black RH City* today.


----------



## clevercat

My beater - Bal. 08 Black GSH Day. It's still my go-to bag when the weather is horrible and I have my hands full....


----------



## French75

*2005 RT Work *


----------



## PinayRN

Papyrus Velo RGGH at Disneyland!!!


----------



## artsygirl

French, that RT must be gorgy! I've got my Mogano with me today! I'm taking good care of her!


----------



## j0yc3

BL RGGH City


----------



## riry

Maxxout and I out and about last night. 04 Red RH City & Black RGGH City!


----------



## PANda_USC

^gorgeous bags!! And whose yorkie is that?!!? I have a yorkie too, ^_^

Today, *eggplant 04 city *with rh.


----------



## maxxout

^^^

holycrap panda.......great bag!


----------



## maxxout

ieweuyhs said:


> Finally had time to drop by tPF and who do I see? My two lovely partners of richesmaxx! I miss you gals! :cry:
> 
> And I miss this thread too!  With *capbaggirl*, *Livia1*, *mere girl* and momma *p&p*!
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY indeed, pumpkin! Congratulations on hunting this beauty down - I still remember your signature reading something like this, "if you ever see one scampering in the wild, let me know"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey *riry*!
> 
> 
> 
> Sang RH City and my usual Bal SLG posse to add a bit of colour on this dreary rainy Monday - it's been raining practically non-stop (okay, an exaggeration, but not by much) since Saturday...
> 
> Here's an old pic - helps when you don't really change your bag contents much...




Hi there good friend!  Have been missing you here.  So, yes....  I saw this scampering about in the wild and I snagged it!

Wish you were out here with us again!


----------



## maxxout

hrhsunshine said:


> Ahhh, taking Vanessa out for the day?
> 
> Sooo jealous that you and Maxxout are poking around later. J said I should have hopped on a redeye!




We're waitinggggggggg


----------



## maxxout

PANda_USC said:


> ^gorgeous bags!! And whose yorkie is that?!!? I have a yorkie too, ^_^
> 
> Today, *eggplant 04 city *with rh.




Hey panda...it's my little yorkie...with floppy ears.  Post a pic of yours!

So, riry and I were talking about you yesterday.  
" So have you noticed Panda?"
_"yeah, she just showed up recently"_  " 
I think she's new to Balenciage and like she's got like 10 bags already"  
_"Yeah, and really good ones...oldies"_
 Who is that girl?  
_"yeah, who is that girl?" _ 
 "I like her...she has great energy and is posting all the time" 
_ "yeah, who is that girl?"_


----------



## PANda_USC

*maxxout*, thank you! I have been on tPF for a while but I was in the Chanel, Hermes and Christian Louboutin subforums. I discovered the awesomeness of Bal in October. And to answer Riry and your question, "I am a Panda", ^_^.

P.S: With inspiration from ladies like you and with help from the Bal color thread, I've been so lucky to have found almost all the colors I wanted. And cheers to your brilliant, luscious red city. *She's so pretty!! A lipstick red!*

and I know it's unrelated, but here's my Yorkie, ^_^. I love that your Yorkie has floppy ears!


----------



## airina666

My new Mimosa RH Day!!! Her first time out!


----------



## shelzbags

09 Marine GSH City


----------



## Trail7

Tonight is my first night out with my "new" mogano RH Day- so excited!


----------



## maxxout

PANda_USC said:


> *maxxout*, thank you! I have been on tPF for a while but I was in the Chanel, Hermes and Christian Louboutin subforums. I discovered the awesomeness of Bal in October. And to answer Riry and your question, "I am a Panda", ^_^.
> 
> P.S: With inspiration from ladies like you and with help from the Bal color thread, I've been so lucky to have found almost all the colors I wanted. And cheers to your brilliant, luscious red city. *She's so pretty!! A lipstick red!*
> 
> and I know it's unrelated, but here's my Yorkie, ^_^. I love that your Yorkie has floppy ears!





OCTOBER !!!     !

Ok now.........................searching for 2 maybe 2.5 months......and you have what you HAVE??

OHHHH you're good.



very good




and your puppy is as cute as they come


----------



## hrhsunshine

TEASE!!! So cruel!

Love the photo of you two!  Ur bags looks awesome and so do the both of you.



maxxout said:


> We're waitinggggggggg


----------



## hrhsunshine

OH MY FREAKIN' GOD! Wow, I love that bag!



PANda_USC said:


> ^gorgeous bags!! And whose yorkie is that?!!? I have a yorkie too, ^_^
> 
> Today, *eggplant 04 city *with rh.


----------



## REREsaurus

Love this shot. Love how the leash to the pup is dropped. Might as well be like: OH! Here's a mirror! Work it...

What did we find, what did we find? Anything worthy?

(Wearing my black SGH PT today. Thus, posting in this thread. Yeah rights right - back to Balenciaga.)



riry said:


> Maxxout and I out and about last night. 04 Red RH City & Black RGGH City!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Murier RGGH PT *


----------



## Hermancat

Black '09 RH Work


----------



## riry

last night, 07 Plomb First (me) and 05 Mystery Green PH City (Maxxout)


----------



## maxxout

^^^  
good morning riry....here I am
that was so fun last night...waiting for our thursday adventure now

wish I had remembered to get a shot with mystery green and the item that inspired the color 

must correct the typo.......mystery green........04 with pewter
us pewter lovers are obsessive and a bit demented


thanks for posting our pics....did you get the ones I iphoned to you?


----------



## riry

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> good morning riry....here I am
> that was so fun last night...waiting for our thursday adventure now
> 
> wish I had remembered to get a shot with mystery green and the item that inspired the color
> 
> must correct the typo.......mystery green........04 with pewter
> us pewter lovers are obsessive and a bit demented
> 
> 
> thanks for posting our pics....did you get the ones I iphoned to you?



aack!! I corrected my post. PH instead of RH!!


----------



## maxxout

REREsaurus said:


> Love this shot. Love how the leash to the pup is dropped. Might as well be like: OH! Here's a mirror! Work it...
> 
> What did we find, what did we find? Anything worthy?
> 
> (Wearing my black SGH PT today. Thus, posting in this thread. Yeah rights right - back to Balenciaga.)




Hi sweetness!  It's about time you came to your senses and returned to Balenciaga....if for no other reason than we can see you on the forum.:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Anna_525

Sigh. When can I go out with friends with Bbags? No one in my circle know what Bbags are. Looks like so much fun with Riry and Maxxout.

I've been using my 09 Anthra Midday CGH and actually it's been getting a lot of praises because of its ample size and gorgeous leather! My Galet city does not get that much attention....hmmm...


----------



## PANda_USC

*hrh*, thanks so much! Do you have any purple in your life? And did you receive your girly *pop* City yet!?! 

*riry*, we're plomb first twinnies! Love that shade of grey!

*maxxout*, Ooo, I love your mystery/enigmatic green City!! So much mystique behind that name. What undertones would you say are in mystery green? (blue, yellow, brown etc)

Today, *Black 2005 City* riding shotgun.


----------



## riry

PANda_USC said:


> *hrh*, thanks so much! Do you have any purple in your life? And did you receive your girly *pop* City yet!?!
> 
> *riry*, we're plomb first twinnies! Love that shade of grey!
> 
> *maxxout*, Ooo, I love your mystery/enigmatic green City!! So much mystique behind that name. What undertones would you say are in mystery green? (blue, yellow, brown etc)
> 
> Today, *Black 2005 City* riding shotgun.



Hi Twinnie!


----------



## maxxout

Anna_525 said:


> Sigh. When can I go out with friends with Bbags? No one in my circle know what Bbags are. Looks like so much fun with Riry and Maxxout.
> 
> I've been using my 09 Anthra Midday CGH and actually it's been getting a lot of praises because of its ample size and gorgeous leather! My Galet city does not get that much attention....hmmm...



Come to LA.  We would love to hang out with you!
Nice that your Anthra is attracting attention.   The only attention I get for ANY bag is from riry.  No one from my circle has these bags or seems very interested either. I have to fly all the way to LA to get any bag love.
So you just come out here and we will ouugh and awww  the crap out of ALL your bags!


----------



## maxxout

PANda_USC said:


> *hrh*, thanks so much! Do you have any purple in your life? And did you receive your girly *pop* City yet!?!
> 
> *riry*, we're plomb first twinnies! Love that shade of grey!
> 
> *maxxout*, Ooo, I love your mystery/enigmatic green City!! So much mystique behind that name. What undertones would you say are in mystery green? (blue, yellow, brown etc)
> 
> Today, *Black 2005 City* riding shotgun.




VERY nice 05 BLACK.  VERY.  Leather looks wonderful.
I would say the undertone in Mystery Green is more blue.  I will get a pic and put a very familiar item on top of it  (very light) and you will know immediately what color this is.  

Oh hell... I'll just tell you.  



It's the color of* MONEY*


----------



## Anna_525

maxxout said:


> Come to LA. We would love to hang out with you!
> Nice that your Anthra is attracting attention. The only attention I get for ANY bag is from riry. No one from my circle has these bags or seems very interested either. I have to fly all the way to LA to get any bag love.
> So you just come out here and we will ouugh and awww the crap out of ALL your bags!


 
That's what I call the Mutual Attraction Club 

LA, huh. My daughter is actually flying out there next week to visit her BF. I should really push myself to join one of these meet ups....it will be such a blast. The last NYC one just came and went and I was so busy to even pay full attention. Would so love to hang out with you!!!


----------



## mere girl

light olive RGGH Town


----------



## maxxout

2004 PH *RED* City


----------



## Hermancat

2009 RH *Black* Work


----------



## lisahopkins

2007 Violet GSH Day


----------



## Indiana

2008 Black Cherry Day.  After a bit of wobbling, I  this bag.  SO comfy to wear.


----------



## tatertot

BL RH Work


----------



## PANda_USC

*maxxout*, :anda faint:: Taking Miss Red out again!!! I want more pics!!

Jaune/Marigold 2007 City at work today, !


----------



## purses & pugs

^nice panda, I love Jaune!

Carried my *2010 jet black GGH City* today.


----------



## shelzbags

Electric Blue rh Day--snowing, and the leather on this one is not as fragile; it seems to resist the wet better.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Vert Gazon GGH City


----------



## capbaggirl

I am sooooooo jealous!!! Your get togethers look like so much fun!!!! Not to mention all the drool worthy bags! 
Have fun ladies & have a drink for me! :giggles:



riry said:


> last night, 07 Plomb First (me) and 05 Mystery Green PH City (Maxxout)


----------



## capbaggirl

Congrats darling girl, you found your elusive HG.....ahhhhh.......another PH stunner! Enjoy showing her off in LaLa Land! 



maxxout said:


> 2004 PH *RED* City


----------



## capbaggirl

*Outremer GSH PT *


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## CeeJay

I'm headed to NYC for the holidays, figured I had to wear my '07 Black RH Part-Time!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Needed a little pop in the grey weather today (not a white Christmas here like it usually is) so carried my *Amethyst SGH PT*.
Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## riry

Yay, this season is so fun! :xtree:

Today, Maxx and I stopped by Barneys with her 04 Red PH City and my Anthra RH Work







Well, well, well... what do we have here? Looks like Maxx has been bitten by the RED bug. She ended up getting this GORGEOUS bright red PS1!


----------



## maxxout

riry!!!!
Fast posting....like to see how we looked.  That PS1 showed up a lot more orange than it is.  Oh boy....something non-bal.   Hope I can deal with it!   Hope my oldies will accept this.

Love that Anthracite Work of yours.   The leather is thick and chewy and simply gorgeous.


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^^ thanks for sharing your holiday pics......so much fun!!!!.....I can pretend that I'm with you both.....as I could be the one taking the snap! :giggles:
Love both your Reds *maxxout!*


----------



## maxxout

^^^
It would be so much fun if you came out here. It is dangerous though.  We buy more when we are together.....or at least I do. RIRI has a great eye and knows what looks best.  It's fun to shop with her.
I had the red ps1 shipped so I don't have it with me.  It might be too bright for me....but it could be this photo......the color irl is so beautiful.  At any rate I know I will have a medium ps1...if not this one, another one...probably saddle.  I have so many caramel color bags that that might be ridiculous though! 

2004 *MYSTERY GREEN*  City


----------



## maxxout

:santawave::xtree:* MERRY CHRISTMAS TO MY FELLOW BAG LOVERS*:xtree::santawave:


----------



## PinayRN

wearing my coq city rggh with my red pants! dd said " mom, y did u steal santa's pants?u will be on the naughty list!"Merry christmas everyone!


----------



## PANda_USC

Merry Christmas *maxxout*!

*pinayrn*, LOL. Your mom is hilarious!

Was wearing my amethyst '08 city today with some Hermes accessories, ! Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night!


----------



## riry

DVF Stephanie and Anthra RH Pencil today. Got to share a yummy Christmas brunch with Maxx at her place this morning. Love my precious friend! 

Merry Christmas to all my Bal-Pal lovelies!! :xtree:


----------



## maxxout

riry said:


> DVF Stephanie and Anthra RH Pencil today. Got to share a yummy Christmas brunch with Maxx at her place this morning. Love my precious friend!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all my Bal-Pal lovelies!! :xtree:




 love my riry


----------



## shelzbags

Carried my Black rh PT for Christmas, going to perk up with my Magenta GGH City


----------



## Hermancat

'09 Black RH Work


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Tempete GSH City


----------



## Hermancat

'09 Black RH Work


----------



## lisahopkins

'11 Anthra RGGH Hip


----------



## fionarcat

'07 Jaune Work. Love her!


----------



## mere girl

Light olive RGGH town


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## imlvholic

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## Blo0ondi

SF sofia


----------



## maxxout

2005 *CHOCOLATE* City


----------



## maxxout

PANda_USC said:


> Merry Christmas *maxxout*!
> 
> *pinayrn*, LOL. Your mom is hilarious!
> 
> Was wearing my amethyst '08 city today with some Hermes accessories, ! Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night!



Quite the *yumyum*!!  Another great bag you have!


----------



## mere girl

Black RH first. 
Contemplating an anthra RGGH city (the big proper GH!) as my only GH bag......good idea?


----------



## capbaggirl

*Cyclade GSH PT *

GH is always a great idea .....get it *mere *


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:
			
		

> Black RH first.
> Contemplating an anthra RGGH city (the big proper GH!) as my only GH bag......good idea?



A good idea? I'd say it's a GREAT idea 
Carrying my Anthra RGGH City today.


----------



## pbdb

Go for it mere girl!

Vert Menthe RGGH City


----------



## mere girl

^^  I always do as I'm told!!


----------



## MAGJES

Agree with the crowd!  Anthra with RGGH is a beautiful combo and the City is a great size.

I wore mine this morning and then switched to Pourpre RH Work later in the day.


----------



## lucidbabe

View attachment image-2789284920.png


RH Anthracite 08 City


----------



## lucidbabe

I find it's most comfortable on my petite shoulders... GH city tends to slip off as the front of the bag is heavy

Carrying my RH AnthraCity 2008


----------



## PinayRN

wearing my Dark Night Rggh City in hollywood blvd! Can't beat the smell of bal leather! yum!


----------



## Cait

F/W2011 Bleu Lavande RGGH City.


----------



## Aluxe

'08 sahara GGH we


----------



## jennie_iva

Vert Menthe RGGH city to match the holiday season.


----------



## shelzbags

Magenta SGH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cafe GGH City


----------



## mere girl

black first RH


----------



## Hermancat

Sienna day


----------



## gazoo

Anthracite Day.  Makes my day each time! &#12484;


----------



## pbdb

Papyrus RGGH Town
Black with steel zips Moto jacket '10


----------



## Susan Lee

Anthra RGGH City and just snagged a TT bracelet to match!!


----------



## capbaggirl

O7 Black GSH PT


----------



## capbaggirl

That leather is INSANE!!!!!!  Thanks for sharing!



shelzbags said:


> Magenta SGH City


----------



## shelzbags

capbaggirl said:


> That leather is INSANE!!!!!!  Thanks for sharing!


 
Thanks capbaggirl; I know, I'm way too nuts for these bags. :giggles:


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## GlamoRosa

Louis Vuitton Monogram Noe GM


----------



## maxxout

2004 *YELLOW* Purse


----------



## mere girl

2011 anthra RGGH City.....well not technically wearing outside but I have filled it and paraded around in it alot!
me - a GH girl! wow!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Earlier half of the day, 09 Chataigne RH City

For the evening, I brought out 09 Sanguine RH City...she is just sitting in my room looking lovely


----------



## riry

Anthra RH Work


----------



## capbaggirl

*Glycine mGSH City*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Sang GGH City


----------



## pbdb

Black RH Suede Velo '11
Black '10 moto jacket with steel zips


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## dolphinhl

Sanguine Makeup & Cyclade GSH coin purse.  Out for tea with Dad


----------



## shelzbags

Anthra GGH City


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH City - had a bit of wavering re the weight of the bag - but she's too gorgeous to worry about little details like that!


----------



## Livia1

^^ *mere*, you must keep this beauty!



Carrying my *Black RH City* today.


----------



## shelzbags

New to me Aqua rh City--pretty color.


----------



## imlvholic

*OB City*


----------



## French75

Hi ladies, I had so much work in december that I didn't have a lot of time for tpf unfortunately.
But now it's better, I'm so glad to discover the new pics & threads 
Today the weather was terribly windy and rainy. 
I took my *2003 chocolate city*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RH First today


----------



## hello babar

After one month, I finally took my '11 RGGH Papyrus Velo for her first outing.  I was so scared to use her but the weather was great and my outfit was screaming for a great neutral so i just did it!  Hope to take her out again soon.


----------



## maxxout

2004 *EGGPLANT* Clutch


----------



## pbdb

Black'09 GGH PT


----------



## heather123

Anthra Twiggy. Have been rotating over Xmas with AW Rocco, but now I'm back to Bal.


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH today!


----------



## French75

Going to London for the week end 
with : 
*2003 PH Black Weekender & 2004 PH Black City*


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City* ... on a beautiful sunny day


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey, *Livia*!

Cheated today with my new PS Midnight Small Keepall... :shame:


----------



## Livia1

^^ Hey Ches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hope you're doing well!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I'm good. Just been having way too much problems trying to post on tPF. More often than not, I can't post and it's really frustrating, and I just give up. How have you been? 2012 been good to you so far?

Something to share with you: Julian the Polar Bear with Coquelicot RH First who will be going out with me tomorrow...


----------



## ieweuyhs

And here's the long-promised pics of my Anthra RGGH Pencil which I got from Bal NY during my trip last year. Gah! I'm such a procrastinator...






The leather is insanely divine! 





Just like my Anthra Work! And the FW 2011 Anthra is just a tad darker than the SS 2011 Anthra.





And this newer Pencil had a "waterproof" lining, compared to the cotton/linen ones of the older ones, as depicted by my Sorbet RH Pencil here.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ I'm good. Just been having way too much problems trying to post on tPF. More often than not, I can't post and it's really frustrating, and I just give up. How have you been? 2012 been good to you so far?
> 
> Something to share with you: Julian the Polar Bear with Coquelicot RH First who will be going out with me tomorrow...



You're having problems posting still?! How annoying. Not just from the phone app?
I'm doing fine, thanks. 2012 have been good to me so far (in fact it's my birthday today and I'm having such a lovely day already). Just sitting here surfing a bit, enjoying a cup of coffee and some tPF before we're going out for dinner later.

Julian the polar bear is so cure and looks quite pleased to be going out ... and with Coquelicot First, lucky him 

Your Anthra Pencil is seriously stunning. The leather is amazing and the colour is beautiful. You lucked out for sure!
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Yes, I'm still having problems posting. Seems like I can only post via my phone/iPad's 3G network. When I use my home wifi network, I have to try a couple of times before the post goes through, assuming it ever will.




*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Livia!!!*








 May you have a great year ahead! 

Yes, I was truly lucky to get the Pencil. The leather was just too lovely to pass up!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^That took EIGHT tries to go through...


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Yes, I'm still having problems posting. Seems like I can only post via my phone/iPad's 3G network. When I use my home wifi network, I have to try a couple of times before the post goes through, assuming it ever will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Livia!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May you have a great year ahead!
> 
> Yes, I was truly lucky to get the Pencil. The leather was just too lovely to pass up!





ieweuyhs said:


> ^^That took EIGHT tries to go through...




Awww , 8 x thanks 

The posting problems sounds odd. It doesn't sound as though the problem is tPF though but why would your wifi not let you post?! Very odd and I'm certainly no expert. I hope you figure it out soon.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Awww , 8 x thanks
> 
> The posting problems sounds odd. It doesn't sound as though the problem is tPF though but why would your wifi not let you post?! Very odd and I'm certainly no expert. I hope you figure it out soon.



Anything for you, my lovely! 

I sure hope so... It has been a major trial to post on tPF, thus I tend to stay offline these days. Vlad says it seems that my computers (or was it the router) can't communicate with the tPF servers properly for whatever reason....


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> *Coquelicot RH City* ... on a beautiful sunny day


So sorry I missed it.....

_Happy Birthday_ for yesterday!!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Anything for you, my lovely!
> 
> I sure hope so... It has been a major trial to post on tPF, thus I tend to stay offline these days. Vlad says it seems that my computers (or was it the router) can't communicate with the tPF servers properly for whatever reason....




Yup, I asked my SO and he said the same thing. Odd though and annoying, I'm sure.


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> So sorry I missed it.....
> 
> _Happy Birthday_ for yesterday!!




Thank you, sweet *S* 


Changed to *Coquelicot First* last night, going out for dinner.


----------



## Livia1

Going out for dinner again this evening ... will be taking my *Black RH Envelope Clutch*


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Going out for dinner again this evening ... will be taking my *Black RH Envelope Clutch*


 and how much longer are your Birthday celebrations going to last?? 
  Have a fun evening!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> and how much longer are your Birthday celebrations going to last??
> Have a fun evening!



Hehe, well aaactually this evening it's not my birthday we're celebrating but my MIL's (her b-day is tomorrow).
Don't know how _fun_ the evening will be but I'll surely be doing this


----------



## ae106

08 marine city


----------



## capbaggirl

*artyhat:  Happy *(belated) *Birthday** sweet ***S** resents

Hope you had a fabulous day darling girl & wishing a spectacular year!
xx 




Livia1 said:


> Awww , 8 x thanks
> 
> The posting problems sounds odd. It doesn't sound as though the problem is tPF though but why would your wifi not let you post?! Very odd and I'm certainly no expert. I hope you figure it out soon.


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Lavande GSH EC *


----------



## mere girl

black RH First


----------



## GlamoRosa

Fendi Spy


----------



## pbdb

Orange Brûlée RGGH City


----------



## fruitfreak

Atlantique rggh city


----------



## elinka

Hi girls !
I didn't really know where to post it, but I just recieved my Balenciaga bag, that I bought after it have been authenticated by CHLOEGLAMOUR, so I had to show it and thank you very much for helping ! 
(City bag "Noix" from 2009 collection but polished to get a more grey colour)

http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/09/02/41/72/dsc_0227.jpg


----------



## Livia1

capbaggirl said:


> *artyhat:  Happy *(belated) *Birthday** sweet ***S** resents
> 
> Hope you had a fabulous day darling girl & wishing a spectacular year!
> xx




Thank you so much, my friend 


Didn't carry any bags today, just my *Sapphire Money Wallet* for a quick run.


----------



## MAGJES

Seigle RGGH City


----------



## PinayRN

elinka said:
			
		

> Hi girls !
> I didn't really know where to post it, but I just recieved my Balenciaga bag, that I bought after it have been authenticated by CHLOEGLAMOUR, so I had to show it and thank you very much for helping !
> (City bag "Noix" from 2009 collection but polished to get a more grey colour)
> 
> http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/09/02/41/72/dsc_0227.jpg



that's NICE! i thought noix was taupeish kinda color?! what do u mean by "polish"?


----------



## elinka

Oh sorry I'm french and I probably don't use the good word... I mean that a cobbler dye it in a more grey color with a cream for leather (because you're right, "Noix" was more brown than it)


----------



## Cait

Sky Blue GSH Day

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hrhsunshine

2010 Black RH City


----------



## melovepurse

dark violet gsh town with coquelicot rh pencil


----------



## sarahlouise06

elinka said:


> Hi girls !
> I didn't really know where to post it, but I just recieved my Balenciaga bag, that I bought after it have been authenticated by CHLOEGLAMOUR, so I had to show it and thank you very much for helping !
> (City bag "Noix" from 2009 collection but polished to get a more grey colour)
> 
> http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/09/02/41/72/dsc_0227.jpg



I LOVE this colour!!


----------



## Livia1

Met with a friend for lunch and carried my *Black GGH Flat Clutch*


----------



## Irissy

Ruby GSH City


----------



## ae106

I am hanging out at work today with my new Gris Poivre weekender


----------



## Livia1

ae106 said:


> I am hanging out at work today with my new Gris Poivre weekender




That's not a bad companion


----------



## pink popsicles

My brown Lizard First of course!


----------



## MAGJES

^^^^What a cutie!!!! 


Carrying my '06 Emerald Work today.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Tempete GSH City


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH City.....(thankfully a very wise Lady from Denmark made me think twice about sending this bag back  )


----------



## Livia1

^^ Awwww 
I am just really glad you're keeping this beauty!


I carried my .... *Anthra RGGH City* today


----------



## French75

*2004 Marron city *


----------



## kamchin

2007 Marine GGH Part Time


----------



## Susan Lee

Anthra RGGH City for me too


----------



## j0yc3

2012 Dark Violet rh Town


----------



## MAGJES

'06 Emerald Work again today.


----------



## imlvholic

Papyrus RGGH City


----------



## pbdb

BLack Suede Velo RH '11
Denim blue moto jacket with silver zips '11


----------



## shelzbags

Still my Aqua rh City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Papyrus Twiggy


----------



## capbaggirl

Used my *Sahara First * on the weekend but went back to my new *Glycine mGSH City * ....so pretty : I will change bag tomorrow...... promise......:greengrin:


----------



## MAGJES

'06 Ink Work


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi ladies, been a long time since I was here and I finally got to go out and wear a Bal!
Carried my beloved *Rouge Theatre City*.


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> Hi ladies, been a long time since I was here and I finally got to go out and wear a Bal!
> Carried my beloved *Rouge Theatre City*.


 OMGosh - how are you feeling??


----------



## Livia1

^^ *p&p*, you're baaaack!
Great choice for a first Bal outing 


Carried my *Anthra RGGH City* again today.


----------



## mere girl

^ anthra RGGH City too!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Canard RH City


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> OMGosh - how are you feeling??



To be honest it has been tough and I'm quite exhausted, but I got a beautiful little prince and he is all worth it



Livia1 said:


> ^^ *p&p*, you're baaaack!
> Great choice for a first Bal outing
> 
> 
> Carried my *Anthra RGGH City* again today.



Thanks, it was great to wear makeup and a Bal in like 10 days or so


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> To be honest it has been tough and I'm quite exhausted, but I got a beautiful little prince and he is all worth it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it was great to wear makeup and a Bal in like 10 days or so


 oh bless you - I do hope you are feeling a little better..
Can you post a little pic for us?


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> oh bless you - I do hope you are feeling a little better..
> Can you post a little pic for us?



Thanks It's going better day by day so I'll be fine, just need to figure stuff out and get routines.

I'm gonna do a small reveal soon and will post a few pics there, just need to find time since I get constantly interrupted


----------



## capbaggirl

Good to 'see' you again. Hope you are feeling better soon & looking forward to seeing pictures of your little prince. Congrats honey & enjoy this special bonding time with him. :kiss:



purses & pugs said:


> Thanks It's going better day by day so I'll be fine, just need to figure stuff out and get routines.
> 
> I'm gonna do a small reveal soon and will post a few pics there, just need to find time since I get constantly interrupted


----------



## capbaggirl

*Maldives GSH City  *


----------



## GlamoRosa

Twin GM pochette.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon RH Day


----------



## French75

purses & pugs said:


> Thanks It's going better day by day so I'll be fine, just need to figure stuff out and get routines.
> 
> I'm gonna do a small reveal soon and will post a few pics there, just need to find time since I get constantly interrupted


 

CONGRATULATIONS and welcome to your little prince !!!  
What a huge change it must be for you, I can imagine how interrupted you must be  I hope you will feel better soon


----------



## French75

*2003 Dark Caramel city *


----------



## hrhsunshine

Congrats sweetie!!! You have a little prince!  Yes, you certainly have to get situated and hopefully develop a nice rhythm.  Just enjoy the first days...Bond with him...and try to rest when you can.  I remember the early days were the most exhausting.

They truly are worth it 


BTW, I have Miss Blue Roi City today



purses & pugs said:


> To be honest it has been tough and I'm quite exhausted, but I got a beautiful little prince and he is all worth it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it was great to wear makeup and a Bal in like 10 days or so


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> Good to 'see' you again. Hope you are feeling better soon & looking forward to seeing pictures of your little prince. Congrats honey & enjoy this special bonding time with him. :kiss:



Thank you so much sweetie 
I love the bonding part and I can honestly look at him all day long Will post pics soon!



French75 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS and welcome to your little prince !!!
> What a huge change it must be for you, I can imagine how interrupted you must be  I hope you will feel better soon



Thank you very much *B*! Yes, it's definitely a huge change and a lot of new stuff to learn, but it's really incredible and I'm very happy



hrhsunshine said:


> Congrats sweetie!!! You have a little prince!  Yes, you certainly have to get situated and hopefully develop a nice rhythm.  Just enjoy the first days...Bond with him...and try to rest when you can.  I remember the early days were the most exhausting.
> 
> They truly are worth it
> 
> 
> BTW, I have Miss Blue Roi City today



Thank you so much Yes the early days sure have been exhausting, but it's starting to get a little better now and hopefully soon I'll have a nice routine. But I'm certainly enjoying my little prince and you are right, they are so worth it


---
Didn't wear a Bal today, only went out for a little stroll with the diaper bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs (I guess this qualifies for cheating??)


----------



## capbaggirl

*Nuage RGGH City *......such a pretty colour


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## French75

2003 chocolate city


----------



## mere girl

ruby first is going out for lunch....what an _amazing_ colour this is!


----------



## Livia1

^^ *mere*, you got a Ruby First? Nice choice 
So you're getting to a bit of a crazy red lady yourself 
Oh and pics, please!



Carrying my *Coquelicot RH City* today.


----------



## shelzbags

New to me Papyrus Velo RGGH. Beautiful, but jury still out for me on the style.


----------



## inch85

black city!!! my all time fav bal i own


----------



## inch85

shelzbags said:


> New to me Papyrus Velo RGGH. Beautiful, but jury still out for me on the style.



such a pretty combo, but im with you on being iffy about the velo. it's always been a strange, awkward shape to me


----------



## shelzbags

inch85 said:


> such a pretty combo, but im with you on being iffy about the velo. it's always been a strange, awkward shape to me


 
I know, I'm so attached to the City. I like the PT, too, but the City seems perfect for me.


----------



## capbaggirl

*Ardoise RGGH City *


----------



## French75

2009 Noix GSH city


----------



## pbdb

Black Suede RH '11 Velo
(maximizing the use for it during the cold season)


----------



## MAGJES

Ardoise RGGH City!


----------



## Cait

Sky Blue GSH Day

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City went out yesterday


----------



## purses & pugs

*Outremer RH Velo* for a short stroll today.


----------



## shelzbags

Beautiful bag, but see below for my REAL message!


----------



## shelzbags

purses & pugs said:


> *Outremer RH Velo* for a short stroll today.


 OH, my goodness, P&P--I've been watching your blog, but had missed a few days--your little prince is SO handsome!!!! Congratulations to you, and many blessings. I did NOT know what life really meant until I had children (even though I do love my bags). So glad things went well, wishing you all the best!


----------



## purses & pugs

shelzbags said:


> OH, my goodness, P&P--I've been watching your blog, but had missed a few days--your little prince is SO handsome!!!! Congratulations to you, and many blessings. I did NOT know what life really meant until I had children (even though I do love my bags). So glad things went well, wishing you all the best!



Thank you so much, you're so sweet 
It's certainly a huge change in life to have children, a very positive change!


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH City has just been for an outing....who needs hand weights when you have a GH bag!


----------



## French75

mere girl said:


> anthra RGGH City has just been for an outing....who needs hand weights when you have a GH bag!


 
^^ ahhaa exactly !! i'm lazy today so I took an RH bag with me 

2004 Pumpkin city


----------



## mere girl

French75 said:


> ^^ ahhaa exactly !! i'm lazy today so I took an RH bag with me
> 
> 2004 Pumpkin city


 _I think I know what you are getting!!  gorgeous!_


----------



## French75

mere girl said:


> _I think I know what you are getting!!  gorgeous!_


 
You found out !!  There is a big "SOLD" mark on the picture now lol, sometimes I just go there to see it again lol !!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

mere girl said:


> _I think I know what you are getting!!  gorgeous!_





French75 said:


> You found out !!  There is a big "SOLD" mark on the picture now lol, sometimes I just go there to see it again lol !!!



**S** You should have TWO GH City's so you can work on bicep curls.  Nothing like some hot chiseled arms! 

**B**  I'm a glutton for punishment, I keep looking at your newest Bal baby too. Gosh, she is so pretty!  I just want to dive into those wrinkles!  

Oh, I've still got Miss Bleu Roi RH City.  I've been working all weekend.  Stuck in my home office LITERALLY ALL WEEKEND, so no reason to switch bags. She just gets to sit on my ottoman and look pretty.


----------



## ae106

Shopping today with my black city dots


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## pbdb

Papyrus RGGH Town


----------



## capbaggirl

*Electric Blue GSH Day*


----------



## imlvholic

Amethyst GCH City for some pop!


----------



## French75

*2003 dark caramel city *


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## hrhsunshine

The sun is out today! woohoo!

Miss 07 LE Magenta RH City will enjoy it with me


----------



## Cait

Bleu Lavande RGGH City

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kamchin

First time out with my Neon Bleu Fluo City which  I got it from CeeJay!
I am so loving the color!!!


----------



## CeeJay

kamchin said:
			
		

> First time out with my Neon Bleu Fluo City which  I got it from CeeJay!
> I am so loving the color!!!



Oooooooh - pics, pics, pics!!  Hee hee hee!!!

I'm using my Black RH PT (again)!


----------



## saira1214

Cypress RGGH city


----------



## kamchin

CeeJay said:


> Oooooooh - pics, pics, pics!!  Hee hee hee!!!
> 
> I'm using my Black RH PT (again)!


CeeJay.....here are the pictures! 
Are u missing it already?
Loveeeee the color and texture of the bag! 
Hope I will find more outfit to match it and take her out often!!!!

bleu fluo






bleu fluo without flash


----------



## Selene29

longchamp le pliage tote and not my bal bag because it's gonna rain in NYC today.  hehe.


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH today!


----------



## French75

2004 Rose city


----------



## Livia1

^^ Pretty!


I only went out to meet a friend for coffee today. Carried my *Black GGH Flat Clutch*.


----------



## capbaggirl

*Coquelicot GSH City*......so glad I got it last year with the GH


----------



## Indiana

My new black Folk


----------



## mere girl

Anthra RGGH city again .....just too lazy to change bags!


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## mere girl

light olive RGGH Town


----------



## missmoimoi

Gris ciment pompon yesterday & today (even though it snowed yesterday)!  The sun is trying to peek out today.


----------



## pbdb

Anthra '11 RGGH Work
Muscade with bronze zips  '09 Moto jacket


----------



## casper7

04 Grey First, I've just rediscovered her!


----------



## capbaggirl

*BDR GSH City *


----------



## mere girl

my lovely anthra RGGH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH First


----------



## purses & pugs

*Coquelicot SGH City*


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RH City


----------



## Selene29

Black GGH City


----------



## lolaluvsu

Black matalasse


----------



## imlvholic

07 Mogano City


----------



## mere girl

black RH First


----------



## Rexelly

Black RH City!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Vert Menthe RGGH Day


----------



## joy&lv

04 Anis Twiggy. Just got her yesterday.


----------



## Livia1

Went out for drinks last night, carried my *Black GGH Flat Clutch*.


Today I'm carrying my *Black RH City*.


----------



## inch85

shelzbags said:


> I know, I'm so attached to the City. I like the PT, too, but the City seems perfect for me.



me too! i try to venture out, but i keep coming home with a city bag

im trying to venture out in terms of color and thinking RED, but it's so scary! im totally a neutral girl. give me some suggestions ladies!


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH City _again_!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Pre-loved Tan Leather Tooled (Roses, leaves and thorns - the works!!) shoulder bag I found for $60: unusually, it's both big enough for everything I lug about, but, with all that tooling, it's perfect for night time, too.


----------



## pbdb

*Atlantique* RH Town
Bal moto in Denim color


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RH First*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Noix GGH City


----------



## unicornchaser

My new baby! Pre-loved 2005 magenta city


----------



## Moonstarr

'07 Aquamarine City ... something to brighten up a wintery day.


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^^^ Love love love Turquoise! 

*Raisin GSH City*


----------



## French75

2004 black city


----------



## pbdb

Since it's  Kung Hei Fat Choi over here, will use my Coquelicot RGGH City!!!!


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH City for a miserable rainy day...


----------



## LillyLovely

mere girl said:


> anthra RGGH City for a miserable rainy day...



It is really miserable today!

Took my new-to-me Black RH City out for a walk in the rain too (under an umbrella, of course)


----------



## pbdb

Well, same here in HK and I didn't have my umbrella as it was a sudden downpour, not heavy but still a lot of rain and was carrying my Coq RGGH City and wearing my Bal muscade moto jacket and what did my DDDDH do seeing I was getting pretty distressed about it? He put the whole bag (contents and all) inside his puffer vest and I took off my jacket off  (even if cold) and hid it inside my grocery bag.
My bag had water marks all over but after being nestled in my DH bosom, came out pretty dry without any water stains, same with my jacket and have not treated both!!
Whew and my DH is the sweetest!!!


----------



## saira1214

pbdb said:


> Well, same here in HK and I didn't have my umbrella as it was a sudden downpour, not heavy but still a lot of rain and was carrying my Coq RGGH City and wearing my Bal muscade moto jacket and what did my DDDDH do seeing I was getting pretty distressed about it? He put the whole bag (contents and all) inside his puffer vest and I took off my jacket off (even if cold) and hid it inside my grocery bag.
> My bag had water marks all over but after being nestled in my DH bosom, came out pretty dry without any water stains, same with my jacket and have not treated both!!
> Whew and my DH is the sweetest!!!


 
He's a keeper!!   That is so sweet!


----------



## NYCavalier

Black RGGH Velo


----------



## purses & pugs

*07 Marine GGH Work*


----------



## Selene29

my one and only black GGH city.


----------



## joy&lv

Emerald gree day. It is my altimate go to bag lately.


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## MissBalLouis

Indigo RH City


----------



## Makenna

Black RH City


----------



## trama turgo

Premier clutch, regular hardware, winter 2011 Vert Sauge green. Droolworthy leather.


----------



## Mrs Darling

Thames GM on damier. Such an elegant and comfy bag. Love my Thames GM


----------



## designerdiva40

My new Bleu Paon City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sang RH City today; Charbon GGH City yesterday, perhaps another City tomorrow for a hat trick?


----------



## Livia1

^^ Hey Ches!


Carrying my Anthra RGGH City again today.


----------



## purses & pugs

Took Jimmi to the vet with my *Tomato RH City* (he's ok, just needed a vaccination)


----------



## Susan Lee

Anthra RGGH City today again.....love this bag!


----------



## mere girl

Anthra RGGH city for me too! It's taken over as my fave bag!


----------



## purses & pugs

I love Anthra RGGH City too, perhaps I shall wear mine tomorrow


----------



## capbaggirl

.....     I don't have an *Anthra RGGH City* :cry:

*Black RH City* is with me today. :kiss:


----------



## Susan Lee

capbaggirl said:


> .....     I don't have an *Anthra RGGH City* :cry:
> 
> *Black RH City* is with me today. :kiss:



Oh you need one...... for sure dear!


----------



## purses & pugs

capbaggirl said:


> .....     I don't have an *Anthra RGGH City* :cry:
> 
> *Black RH City* is with me today. :kiss:



Oh yeah, you need one

We're bag twins today. Grabbed my *black RH City* since it was already lying on the bed and I didn't have time to take miss *Anthra RGGH City* out of the closet


----------



## Livia1

*Cap*, I'll join the choir and say you need an *Anthra RGGH City* 


I carried my *Coquelicot RH City* today


----------



## hrhsunshine

10 Black RH City. 

Would have worn one of my new reds, but they just got an application of FHO and are drying.


----------



## French75

04 black city, it's so rainy here in NYC


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks ladies.....but I just scored one of my HG's so my *Anthra RGGH City* will have to wait.
It's not as rare as *French's* 03 Red PH City ....but I am sooooo super excited!!! A beautiful *Officier GSH PT* is fabulous condition is currently over the Atlantic/Pacific oceans on its way to its new mama! 

My *Black RH City* is still with me today.


----------



## Livia1

^^ Uh *cap*, you got an Officier. Can't wait to see that. Such a beautiful blue.


Haven't carried any bag yet but I will most likely be taking my *black RH Envelope Clutch* with me this evening.


----------



## French75

capbaggirl said:


> Thanks ladies.....but I just scored one of my HG's so my *Anthra RGGH City* will have to wait.
> It's not as rare as *French's* 03 Red PH City ....but I am sooooo super excited!!! A beautiful *Officier GSH PT* is fabulous condition is currently over the Atlantic/Pacific oceans on its way to its new mama!
> 
> My *Black RH City* is still with me today.



Congrats on your new officer !! I love this color too !



Livia1 said:


> ^^ Uh *cap*, you got an Officier. Can't wait to see that. Such a beautiful blue.
> 
> 
> Haven't carried any bag yet but I will most likely be taking my *black RH Envelope Clutch* with me this evening.



I remember when you were looking for that one, I thought about you because I saw one for the first time this week at Barneys in NYC


----------



## French75

Carrying my new 2002 FB Olive Hobo today !!


----------



## Livia1

French75 said:


> I remember when you were looking for that one, I thought about you because I saw one for the first time this week at Barneys in NYC



Awww 
If you recall, I had my doubts when I actually saw it but now I love and use it so much. It really is the perfect subtle, goes-with-everything, clutch.


----------



## 2shai_

Sandstone GGH Hobo


----------



## ae106

Sapphire first for errands


----------



## MAGJES

2009 Lilac LE City


----------



## mere girl

Anthra RGGH city.....may take coquelicot babyGH out tomorrow though if the sun is shining!


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Pretty *Miss Poupre GSH PT*


----------



## pbdb

Anthra RGGH Work.....too many errands today.


----------



## dolphinhl

Light Olive Perforated Velo
Nuage RH cuff bracelet
Cypress RH cp


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ciel Twiggy


----------



## taracherrie

Sang Pom Pon, kids free today


----------



## hrhsunshine

capbaggirl said:


> Pretty *Miss Poupre GSH PT*



Oh so jealous of you!  I don't do PTs but that is the ONE PT I would get.

I'm wearing Miss Ruby RH City.


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^ Thanks honey! :kiss: 
She's so pretty I couldn't put her down so she's with me again to day 
*Poupre GSH PT*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Noix GGH City


----------



## psiloveyou

anthracite city!


----------



## French75

Back in Paris, and back to work with my new *2003 red city *(it helps!)


----------



## clevercat

Shamelessly posting this picture everywhere....today I am wearing my super-smooshy 07 chevre GSH Tomato Work....


----------



## Livia1

French75 said:


> Back in Paris, and back to work with my new *2003 red city *(it helps!)




Are we supposed to feel sorry for you that you are in Paris 
Okay, okay, I understand. I'm glad the 03 red is helping.



Carrying my *Anthra RGGH City* today.


----------



## purses & pugs

French75 said:


> Back in Paris, and back to work with my new *2003 red city *(it helps!)





Livia1 said:


> *Are we supposed to feel sorry for you that you are in Paris*
> Okay, okay, I understand. I'm glad the 03 red is helping.
> 
> 
> Carrying my *Anthra RGGH City* today.



Lol, I'm sooooo with you here *S*

Ok, back to work is prob a bit boring so I understand *B*, glad the gorgy 03 red helps



I don't get out much these days, but I went out for coffee earlier today with my *black RH City*.


----------



## spylove22

plomb gsh day.


----------



## spylove22

French75 said:


> Back in Paris, and back to work with my new *2003 red city *(it helps!)


 

PARIS! I soooo wish I was there!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Glycine mGSH City*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Sang GGH City


----------



## EwaS

2010 Black Work


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City


----------



## ditzyfordaria

Wearing my new-to-me 07 black GSH hobo bought from an amazing pf'er. LOVING the smooshy chevre leather.


----------



## beauxgoris

2005 black city.


----------



## Livia1

beauxgoris said:


> 2005 black city.









Wow, long time no see! 
Hope you are doing well.


----------



## beauxgoris

Livia1 said:


> Wow, long time no see!
> Hope you are doing well.



Oh thank you. Doing well yes. Just been busy lately. Missing the bal ladies and just wanted to check in. I'm sure I've missed months of reveals and exciting new finds. I hope everyone here is doing well.


----------



## Livia1

beauxgoris said:


> Oh thank you. Doing well yes. Just been busy lately. Missing the bal ladies and just wanted to check in. I'm sure I've missed months of reveals and exciting new finds. I hope everyone here is doing well.



I'm glad to hear you're doing well.
It's actually been a bit quiet in here for a while. 
Nice to see you back here!


----------



## bagandshoelover

2005 Rouge Theatre city, she hasn't seen the light of day forever, I almost forgot I had her!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cyclade RH City


----------



## French75

2004 marron city


----------



## capbaggirl

*bl gsh ec *


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey *capbaggirl*! 



Livia1 said:


> ^^ Hey Ches!



Hey, *Livia*! How have you been? Tempted by any colours this season yet?  I've been dreaming of Bleu Cobalt + RGGH but so far I've managed to convince myself I really don't need another bag. ush:


Officier GSH Pom Pon


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Hey *capbaggirl*!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, *Livia*! How have you been? Tempted by any colours this season yet?  I've been dreaming of Bleu Cobalt + RGGH but so far I've managed to convince myself I really don't need another bag. ush:
> 
> 
> Officier GSH Pom Pon



Hey Ches!
I'm good, thanks.
Not tempted by any colours. I'm looking forward to seeing Cassis but that's F/W 2012 and it would just be for a MU.
Bleu Cobalt RGGH might just be a gorgeous combo but really, you _don't_ need another bag 



Carrying my *Anthra RGGH City* today.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Livia1 said:


> Hey Ches!
> I'm good, thanks.
> Not tempted by any colours. I'm looking forward to seeing Cassis but that's F/W 2012 and it would just be for a MU.
> Bleu Cobalt RGGH might just be a gorgeous combo but really, *you don't need another bag*
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my *Anthra RGGH City* today.




Miss Sanguine RH City is sitting with me as I work

**S**  LOL! Isn't what what we all try to tell ourselves?


----------



## j0yc3

My '07 Magenta rh city. It's been my go-to bag lately


----------



## pzammie

My Papyrus RH City!


----------



## 2shai_

Black RGGH Day


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Hey Ches!
> I'm good, thanks.
> Not tempted by any colours. I'm looking forward to seeing Cassis but that's F/W 2012 and it would just be for a MU.
> Bleu Cobalt RGGH might just be a gorgeous combo but really, you _don't_ need another bag



Hmm, a MU would be a nice choice. I heard there's GH MUs (or there's going to be). I'm kinda neutral about the FW 2012 colours. Guess I've finally reached the pinnacle of Bal-contentment! *Except for that Bleu Cobalt RGGH*

Running errands with Coquelicot RH First today...


----------



## My Happiness

Blue lavender RGGH city


----------



## pbdb

Am going to cheat on Bal (shame on me) for the whole duration of my business trip to Frankfurt: am using my Givenchy Nightingale large brown with studs (am a true studs loyalista!!)  as a travel bag because it's with a strap (blame Bal for not providing a strap on its larger size bags) and a D&G small satchel as my handbag. Just brought my GSH money wallet.
Just to say: 
Can't wait to go back home to my Bals !!!! .......oops....of course to my DH and babies first!!!


----------



## Susan Lee

05 Black Twiggy


----------



## MAGJES

Tempete Twiggy


----------



## mrs moulds

06' Pale Rose first.


----------



## mere girl

Anthra RGGH city


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

Anthracite City RH---loooooooooove her!


----------



## cloudzz

Black RH city -> I've been wearing this almost every single day ever since I got it. I used to think black is boring and only bought it because the price was going to increase, but now all my other bags are sleeping in my closet.


----------



## pbdb

Atlantique RH Town


----------



## BellaShoes

11 Black Velo RGGH


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## clevercat

08 Black GSH Day. It's snowing and this is my beater Bal!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Anthra RH First *


----------



## Cait

Sky Blue GSH Day

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## French75

2003 chocolate city with PH


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## Susan Lee

Still toting my 05 black twiggy.... Love this bag!


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH City


----------



## lenabean

Light Olive GCH Pompon


----------



## MAGJES

Tempete Twiggy has my things in it but I'm not going anywhere today.


----------



## phoebe_baby

My black City with RGGH...tomorrow, my brand new RH Coquelicot Mini Pompon


----------



## beauxgoris

2005 black city


----------



## Michmich16

light blue city


----------



## capbaggirl

*Cyclade GSH PT*


----------



## French75

2003 Chocolate city with PH again


----------



## miu miu1

Atlantique RGGH Town


----------



## MAGJES

Sorbet Twiggy


----------



## hrhsunshine

09 Chataigne RH City


----------



## Susan Lee

05 Black Twiggy  Cant get enough of this bag-but I have a feeling my little new goodie coming today will take its place for a while.....


----------



## capbaggirl

Hey sweetie!! 
What did you get???........I'm going to search & see if you have posted pics of your new treasure yet :doggie:



Susan Lee said:


> 05 Black Twiggy  Cant get enough of this bag-but I have a feeling my little new goodie coming today will take its place for a while.....


----------



## capbaggirl

*Blue Roi RGGH PT *


----------



## kdo

VM velo!


----------



## French75

2003 Lilac city with PH


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## mere girl

me too - anthra RGGH City


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

Gucci blondie in patent black


----------



## capbaggirl

Look who is with me at work today.......making her début.......gorgeous 'new to me' *Officier GSH PT  *
A bag I have lusted over for years! (Thanks CeeJay & Sandy) 
Look at the sheen on this baby!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Nice! Don't you just love Officier? Such a gorgeous blue!

Vert Menthe RGGH Day for the past couple of days and Miss Coquelicot First today... TGIF!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ooh, rare that I get to post after myself. 

Murier GSH First today...


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> Look who is with me at work today.......making her début.......gorgeous 'new to me' *Officier GSH PT *
> A bag I have lusted over for years! (Thanks CeeJay & Sandy)
> Look at the sheen on this baby!


 
wow - she is a beauty! congratulations on this gem!


----------



## French75

2003 Dark caramel city


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ruby RH City


----------



## Susan Lee

capbaggirl said:


> Look who is with me at work today.......making her début.......gorgeous 'new to me' *Officier GSH PT  *
> A bag I have lusted over for years! (Thanks CeeJay & Sandy)
> Look at the sheen on this baby!



Congrats dear!! She's a stunner 

Carrying my new to me Bordeaux Box today... Lovin this little gem!


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks ladies, I've wanted a dark blue Bal with GSH almost from the beginning of my Bal journey. I'm so glad that I waited for this beauty to make its way to me! 

Miss Officier is resting :giggles:  & I've taken my *Anthra First* out with me all weekend.



ieweuyhs said:


> ^^Nice! Don't you just love Officier? Such a gorgeous blue!
> 
> Vert Menthe RGGH Day for the past couple of days and Miss Coquelicot First today... TGIF!





mere girl said:


> wow - she is a beauty! congratulations on this gem!





Susan Lee said:


> Congrats dear!! She's a stunner
> 
> Carrying my new to me Bordeaux Box today... Lovin this little gem!


----------



## shelzbags

My old but loved Cafe RH City (I think it's Cafe--brown, anyway).


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## Livia1

capbaggirl said:


> Look who is with me at work today.......making her début.......gorgeous 'new to me' *Officier GSH PT  *
> A bag I have lusted over for years! (Thanks CeeJay & Sandy)
> Look at the sheen on this baby!




Ohhhhhh .... such a stunner
Officier is just fantastic!
Many congrats on finding this beauty.




I'm carrying my *black RH City* today.


----------



## purses & pugs

Gorgeous *capbaggirl*, Officier and Marine are my favorite dark blues! 

Haven't posted in a while so here's what I carried the last few days:

Friday: *Tomato RH City*
Saturday: *Black SGH Work* and *black GGH Traveller Clutch* later on (went out for some drinks for the first time in almost a year!)
Sunday: *Sahara SGH City*
Monday: *Light Olive RH City*


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^^^ Thanks ladies I love it, its my perfect Dk Blue!!!!

Today: *Blue Lavender GSH PT*


----------



## Bedazzled2010

PT Glycine mRGGH...the leather is not smooshy


----------



## lisahopkins

Ink RH Day


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH City


----------



## French75

2005 Rouge Theatre city


----------



## shelzbags

Sandstone GGH Hobo (not the day, but the other one??? name)


----------



## MAGJES

2005 Black City


----------



## WorkSaveSplurge

my brand new to me Mint FW2011 Anthra RGGH Work....it just arrived all the way from Canada from a lovely fellow TPFer.  So excited...


----------



## Indiana

Black Chevre First


----------



## dragonette

Black RH MPP


----------



## mere girl

dragonette said:


> Black RH MPP


 oh this is such a lovely shape..so cute! 

anthra RGGH City today....


----------



## purses & pugs

*Pourpre GGH Pom*


----------



## MAGJES

OB City


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Officier City


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City* yesterday, *Anthra RGGH City* today


----------



## 2shai_

Gris Poivre mRGH Day


----------



## French75

2003 chocolate city


----------



## lisahopkins

2011 black First RH


----------



## saira1214

Gris Poivre mRGH City


----------



## Susan Lee

Putting Bordeaux away....bringing out Marine SGH PT


----------



## MAGJES

Vert Thyme RH City
Light Olive Triple Tour
Blue India Wallet
Bal Jacket in 2010 S/S Camel


----------



## capbaggirl

Having trouble putting  *BL GSH PT* down   but WILL swap to my *Anthra First* tonight!


----------



## travelerscloset

07 Pine City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Sang GSH Day


----------



## ieweuyhs

Anthracite GSH Work


----------



## MAGJES

2005 Turquoise City


----------



## Susan Lee

2010 Cyclade RGGH City..went to get my Marine and Cyclade called out to me


----------



## luvpandas8

2011 black city sgh
2011 anthra money wallet sgh


----------



## French75

2004 Pistachio city


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## Aluxe

08 sahara ggh we


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

'06 Black RH City


----------



## French75

my old beloved 2004 marron city


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sang SGH Town*


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## capbaggirl

*Poupre GSH PT*


----------



## shelzbags

?? '09 Ocean GSH City


----------



## pbdb

Vert Menthe RGGH City 
Denim'11 Moto with silver zips


----------



## French75

*2004 marron city again*
*2008 Ruby mini mini*


----------



## kamchin

2010 Murier RGGH Work


----------



## Cait

2008 Sky Blue GSH Day

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## French75

*2003 red city*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin RH Day


----------



## MAGJES

'08 Coral RH City


----------



## mere girl

canard RH Day. I will post pics of my new baby tomorrow ...amazing leather!


----------



## purses & pugs

Oooh *mere*, I can't wait to see you new babe!

*Sang SGH Town* for me today, it's so handy with a crossbody bag when I'm taking the little one out.


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Blue Roi RH City


----------



## French75

2004 marron city


----------



## clevercat

Raisin GSH Work


----------



## boscobaby

balenciaga first~~~


----------



## shelzbags

Snowing today; switching to reliable Black RH PT.


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sang SGH Town* today as well. 
Hopefully I can use my new *Ciment mSGH City* tomorrow!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cafe RH City


----------



## wild berry

black classic city. the dependable purse ever~


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon RH Day


----------



## mere girl

took my '11 anthra RGGH City on the Saturday morning school run...
taking my '10 canard Day to youngest sons football match this afternoon.


----------



## shelzbags

Charbon rh PT


----------



## LuvAllBags

Switching to Castagna Maxi Twiggy!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ciment mSGH City*


----------



## Susan Lee

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## French75

09 Noix GSH city


----------



## capbaggirl

*07 Black GSH PT *


----------



## MAGJES

Dolma Twiggy


----------



## vlore

GP Hamilton City


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Anthra RGGH City* yesterday. In the evening we went out for dinner and I carried my *black RH Envelope Clutch*.

Today I carried my *black GGH Flat Clutch* for a quick outing.


----------



## tatertot

Sandstone GGH WE


----------



## babyontheway

Glycine pt with rhw


----------



## French75

2009 Pourpre work


----------



## Loveheart

Velo Anthra GGH


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cypres RH Velo today; Black Papier Milkyway A4 Tote tomorrow...


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH City


----------



## anika01

Cypress 2010 Velo RH


----------



## purses & pugs

*Outremer RH Velo*


----------



## modeloveuse

Black city... goes with everything !!!!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra RH Weekender


----------



## Younna

modeloveuse said:


> Black city... goes with everything !!!!


 
Me too! Still my favourite bag. I love the leather on it


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City


----------



## Susan Lee

Anthra RGGH City-on a sunny, post gloomy rainy day!!!


----------



## Cait

F/W11 Bleu Lavande RGGH City

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ieweuyhs

Vert Menthe RGGH Day


----------



## Livia1

^^ Hi Ches! Gorgeous choice of bag 



*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey *Livia*! Yes, I've been neglecting this beauty so I thought I should bring it out for a whirl. ush:


----------



## shelzbags

09 Charbon (thanks tPF) rh PT


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH City today.....
and tomorrow I will be able to wear my Canard Day again   as its new owner thought .._''the leather is really *dry* and *flaky* and the colour of the bag is fading and looks *bad quality''' *_  
hey ho...I may keep it or I have a friend who is dying to get her hands on it....so no problem!


----------



## capbaggirl

Doesn't look dry in these pics????? Just beautifully distressed???? What do you think mere? 
Still carrying my *07 Black GSH PT*, but will swop bags tomorrow.


----------



## imlvholic

11 Coquelicot City


----------



## cali_to_ny

ieweuyhs said:


> Vert Menthe RGGH Day


Do you have any pics of this?  Sounds TDF gorgy!!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## mere girl

capbaggirl said:


> Doesn't look dry in these pics????? Just beautifully distressed???? What do you think mere?
> Still carrying my *07 Black GSH PT*, but will swop bags tomorrow.


 gggggrrrrrr....what do I think?
This bag has the best leather I've ever seen or felt on an RH Day. Dry? Flaky? faded? Bad quality? ....jeez! _flaky?_ what the h**l is flaky all about? oh _that_ flaky..the one where the bag is really thick,chewy and soft and beautifully distressed....silly me!
It's the first time in 7 years I've had a case against me...or had a bag returned. I will never sell on ebay again. I'm the one who has to pay for buyers remorse.....anyway, rant over....

anthra RGGH City this morning!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black RGGH Town *


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## smally

Dark Night RGGH Velo


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## AJ1025

been with 09 RH Black Work for a week


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City* on a beautiful sunny day


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> *Coquelicot RH City* on a beautiful sunny day


 ooh..sunny here too and I'm wondering whether to be brave and take Miss Coquelicot mGSH out of her box!
anthra RGGH City on the school run this morning.


----------



## jmirandapa

Anthra mRGGH City


----------



## clevercat

Good ol' Raisin GSH Work - it's rapidly becoming my beater-Bal.  that bag - even when one of the kittens decided it looked better than the scratching post and started sharpening their widdle claws on it, a wipe over and rub with Bal Nourishing Cream and I couldn't see a scratch left.....


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:
			
		

> ooh..sunny here too and I'm wondering whether to be brave and take Miss Coquelicot mGSH out of her box!
> anthra RGGH City on the school run this morning.



I hope you did take out Miss Coquelicot.
Btw, can you smell it? Spring is coming *yes*.


----------



## capbaggirl

Stupid, silly buyer! She doesn't deserve you GORGEOUS *Canard Day*, she should just stick to 'plastic' LV!!! (just a guess) :giggles:    :lolots:
Take Pretty Miss *Coquelicot mGSH* out for a spin ......you'll feel better! 

Today I've got *BL GSH PT* with me 



mere girl said:


> gggggrrrrrr....what do I think?
> This bag has the best leather I've ever seen or felt on an RH Day. Dry? Flaky? faded? Bad quality? ....jeez! _flaky?_ what the h**l is flaky all about? oh _that_ flaky..the one where the bag is really thick,chewy and soft and beautifully distressed....silly me!
> It's the first time in 7 years I've had a case against me...or had a bag returned. I will never sell on ebay again. I'm the one who has to pay for buyers remorse.....anyway, rant over....
> 
> anthra RGGH City this morning!


----------



## ieweuyhs

cali_to_ny said:


> Do you have any pics of this?  Sounds TDF gorgy!!



You can find some pics of it here in the reveal thread. 

I posted some more pics somewhere but I can't remember where ush:... 

Running errands with Charbon GGH City...


----------



## pbdb

Met with my youngest teachers using my PaPyrus RGGH Town


----------



## LuvAllBags

09 Chataigne RH City!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Anthra First *


----------



## LuvAllBags

'11 Anthra RH Velo! LOVING the Velo! This is my first one.


----------



## smally

Dark Violet RH Velo today


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City on this rainy dreary day...


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Sang GSH Day


----------



## Lakotan

Sahara Drum - i am on vacation, so carrying a little but spacious drum


----------



## mangosalmon

2011 RGGH Cyclamen city.


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## cherrytea

Antha city!


----------



## shelzbags

New to me, mint condition Anthracite RGGH City (thank you to a very nice tPF-er!)


----------



## capbaggirl

*BL GSH PT *


----------



## klow-chloe'

Anthra S/S 10 RGGH.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RH City


----------



## mere girl

smally said:


> Dark Violet RH Velo today


Did you find this colour in the UK? 

anthra RGGH City - I think I've worn her every day since I got her - she is sooooo smooshy!


----------



## smally

mere girl said:


> Did you find this colour in the UK?
> 
> No, I got it from the US courtesy of a wonderful tpf member. The colour is amazing.
> 
> DN Rggh velo again today, I can't put this bag down


----------



## shelzbags

Felt like a perky color: '07 Light Magenta GSH City


----------



## Cait

S/S08 Vert Thyme SGH Day

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ae106

Anthra GSH Work (such good leather on her)


----------



## jmirandapa

Black RGGH City on this gorgeous day in NYC!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Coquelicot GSH City !*


----------



## AJ1025

Still with 09 Black Work. . .


----------



## Brina

smally said:
			
		

> Dark Violet RH Velo today



Hey, I've seen that you tried to send me a message but my inbox was full. Now I have enough space again


----------



## Indiana

05 Olive First.


----------



## smally

Dark violet velo again for me today


----------



## mere girl

Violet Day


----------



## rx4dsoul

Black First


----------



## Loveheart

GLycine Velo mRGH, her first outing as the sun was shining!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Glycine mGSH City *


----------



## shelzbags

09 Black rh Part Time


----------



## 2shai_

Black RGGH Day


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot First*


----------



## LuvAllBags

04 Marron Twiggy


----------



## purses & pugs

*Rouge Theatre City*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Outremer GSH PT *


----------



## shelzbags

07 Plomb GSH PT


----------



## French75

2004 Pumpkin city


----------



## Susan Lee

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## Cait

08 Sky Blue GSH Day

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hrhsunshine

Blue Roi RH City


----------



## lesbelleschoses

Castagna Work


----------



## AJ1025

09 Black Rh Work


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *black RH City* today.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GSH PT


----------



## xsimplicity

praline city with giant rose gold hardware


----------



## French75

03 dark caramel city


----------



## mere girl

^^ ooohhhh...gorgeous!


violet RH Day....had a little wobble when I first got this bag as she is not quite true to her original colour....but she is still soooo pretty!


----------



## Catalunya

Grey '06 Chevre Day bag, the softest leather of all my Bal bags.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Argent fonce Velo all week on vacation in California!


----------



## purplera1n

Dark Night RH


----------



## xxjoolisa

Dark night RGH Giant 12 part time!


----------



## purses & pugs

Vert Fonce RH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin RH Day today...


----------



## Livia1

Just went out for grocery shopping today and carried my new *Coquelicot RH FC*. I know, I know


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> Vert Fonce RH City


 oooh...I didn't know you had one of these! Have you posted pics?

I'm just going to the PO to pick up a little something - with my anthra RGGH City!


----------



## Cait

Bleu Lavande RGGH City. Felt like going monochromatic & matching my Mme. Barrow's 'do 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## kamchin

You probably have read my posting on "Feel cheated and what should I do next", maybe not! Such an unpleasant thing to talk anyway!

This is niceeeee! 2007 Mastic GGH Hobo comes to work with her today and actually, yesterday as well!


----------



## Moonstarr

Officier RH City!


----------



## jwessels

my Balenciaga twiggy bordeaux 2006


----------



## QueenLouis

Took out my GGH Chataigne Pompon today with my new gold dragon charm from the Leatherprince.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pourpre GSH PT


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ruby RH City


----------



## 2shai_

Black RGGH Day


----------



## hrhsunshine

2009 Chataigne RH City....poor thing hasn't seen the light of day in a while.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Livia1 said:


> Just went out for grocery shopping today and carried my new *Coquelicot RH FC*. I know, I know




YEA! her first outing!!  One of MANY with her mommy, I am sure


----------



## artsygirl

Pourpre GSH Day!


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Light Olive GSH PT because I'm in a green mood! :greengrin:


----------



## French75

2005 Rouge Theatre Work


----------



## purses & pugs

The bag with the best leather in my collection, Vert Fonce RH City


----------



## Livia1

^ 


Carried my *Anthra RGGH City* today.


----------



## NYCavalier

Anthra GSH City


----------



## French75

*2009 Noix GSH Work*


----------



## shelzbags

'06 Truffle City


----------



## rx4dsoul

06 Grenat City today and the next few days...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Livia1

Coquelicot RH City

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## capbaggirl

*Poupre GSH PT *


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Blue Roi RH City


----------



## lisahopkins

Black RH First


----------



## Cait

S/S08 SGH Vert Thyme Day


----------



## babyskyblue

GSH Murier City


----------



## French75

2007 Marine Work


----------



## bag in black

Anthra City RH


----------



## scrumpy

choc brown mulberry phoebe


----------



## natters

2011 mimosa city


----------



## shelzbags

09 Automne GSH City


----------



## Gurzzy

Vert gazon GGH Day


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Blue Roi RH City


----------



## jmirandapa

11 Parme City RGGH


----------



## mellowdee

08 Electric Blue City!


----------



## lesbelleschoses

10 Castagna Work....again, and it was pouring!!!


----------



## pbdb

Blue Paon RGGH City
Black GSH Money Wallet


----------



## capbaggirl

*Anthra First *


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## hrhsunshine

mellowdee said:


> 08 Electric Blue City!



Oh, your EB looks fantastic!!!

I am wearing Pourpre RH City


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Been cheating on Bal for the past 5 weeks with a pre-loved, honey-coloured, divinely hand-tooled all leather bag. 

Inside, though, still lies my ever-trusty, ever present Bouton D'or RH MU: I will carry this until it falls apart (please let it that never happen) or I die (can't stop Father Time there).


----------



## jennie_iva

2010 s/s black day wd rggh to match the gloomy weather.


----------



## fxvanleeuwen

My marroon 2004 weekender. 
I did rememeber that bag was laying in my closset for some time and then i did see jwessels twiggy. And i am using and lovening it to pieces. 
love and hugs Fx


----------



## momo721

Murier RGGH city!


----------



## French75

fxvanleeuwen said:


> My marroon 2004 weekender.
> I did rememeber that bag was laying in my closset for some time and then i did see jwessels twiggy. And i am using and lovening it to pieces.
> love and hugs Fx


 
oh we're twin ! It is definitely one of my favorite (crazy crazy leather and color!)

today I'm wearing my 2003 red city


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sang SGH Town*


----------



## kamchin

2010 Papeete Day


----------



## artsygirl

Mogano RH City!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## NANI1972

Black RGGH City


----------



## jwessels

mellowdee said:


> 08 Electric Blue City!


 
AMAZING blue color!!! enjoy your bag and let everybody see it but im sure you can't get around this bag


----------



## kitcat

my new to me 2010 Black mRGGH Town!   oops, sorry for the gigantic photo!


----------



## mellowdee

jwessels said:


> AMAZING blue color!!! enjoy your bag and let everybody see it but im sure you can't get around this bag



Thanks so much!  It's my only Bal bag and I adore it's beautiful blue.  



hrhsunshine said:


> Oh, your EB looks fantastic!!!
> 
> I am wearing Pourpre RH City



Thank you so much!  It's seen better days, but it's nice and smooshy.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

I'm back with Bal after cheating for over a month.

My sweet old hubby urged me to open a box he'd gift-wrapped beautifully himself, and which I'd popped on our desk, and left sitting there in our new place (we've been moving for the past three weeks or so, after major, much-needed renovations have recently been completed)... and after five three weeks of sitting on the desk, I finally opened it, and am wearing that pressie out today. It's a super-smooshy, lightly distressed *Plomb RH City* - pre-loved, from ******, bought as a surprise for me about two years ago


----------



## capbaggirl

Congrats **A** , any chance of seeing this beauty? 

*Evergreen GSH City *


----------



## fxvanleeuwen

French75 said:
			
		

> oh we're twin ! It is definitely one of my favorite (crazy crazy leather and color!)
> 
> today I'm wearing my 2003 red city



U are so right its an crazy colour and o how i love that leather. My BF has à weekender in mastic 2003. Hè bought it from me.  
Sounds great red 2003 also with silver hardware.  Nice for this nice and sunny weather. 
Love and hugs to my bagtwinsis. 
Fx


----------



## hrhsunshine

Pourpre RH City


----------



## Loveheart

Anthra GGH Velo!


----------



## sweetk

2011 anthra RGGH velo


----------



## fettfleck

2011 Militaire RGGH City


----------



## Moonstarr

08 Amethyst RH City


----------



## kirsten

My new LE NM purple metallic city.


----------



## French75

2001 "Le Dix" black FB First tonight


----------



## Nancy in VA

Lime Green GGH city


----------



## ieweuyhs

Officier GSH Pom Pon


----------



## LuvAllBags

Anthra RH Velo


----------



## Catalunya

Giant covered Tempete day


----------



## fettfleck

2nd day Militaire RGGH!


----------



## Kikade

Bleu Lavende RGGH city


----------



## pbdb

2011 Black RH Suede Velo


----------



## French75

*2005 Rouge Theatre city*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Sang RGGH City *


----------



## artsygirl

2007 Black RH Work


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black RH City*


----------



## hrhsunshine

*Bleu Roi RH City*


----------



## cashcash

Cyclamen rggh part-time


----------



## shelzbags

My CLASSIC 05 "z-tag" Black rh City


----------



## Cait

Vert Thyme SGH Day

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City* on a beautiful sunny day


----------



## French75

*2005 Rouge Theatre city again*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Woot! The debut of Bleu Cobalt RH FC!


----------



## maggiesze1

Sorbet GSH Flat Clutch!


----------



## AJ1025

Marine RH Weekender today. . . but Alexander Wang Black Lia tonight to midnight showing of The Hunger Games- woot!!


----------



## artsygirl

07 Violet City


----------



## MAGJES

2010 Light Olive RGGH City - my favorite combo


----------



## shelzbags

07 Cafe GGH Day


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## Susan Lee

*Marine GSH Part Time*


----------



## bag in black

my City Anthra RH


----------



## PinayRN

hi everyone! im wearing my gris poivre mrggh city. i came across this 3 hideous wannabes in marshalls! yuck!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GSH PT


----------



## mere girl

my beautiful Coquelicot mGSH City today in the sunshine!


----------



## irimoto

My  pink Balenciaga Giant brogues


----------



## missnicoleeee

I'm wearing my 07 tomato city! Which unfortunately is getting caught in the sprinkles and on/off again rain boooooo


----------



## starrynite_87

My black longchamp le pliage


----------



## French75

my 2004 marron city


----------



## artsygirl

French75 said:


> my 2004 marron city


One word: GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Tempete GSH City


----------



## babyskyblue

Rose Blush Day with RGMG!  &#10084;


----------



## pbdb

Cyclamen RGGH City


----------



## fettfleck

My Militaire RGGH City again!


----------



## mere girl

^^ pretty bag! I love light green with RGGH...

the sun is going to shine again today for Miss Coquelicot mGSH City!


----------



## shelzbags

Back to 05 Black rh City


----------



## French75

artsygirl said:


> One word: GORGEOUS!!!


 hehehe !! Thanks  It was almost brand new on that pic... I wish it remained like that for ever, but it's not possible unfortunately


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ruby RH City


----------



## sweetk

fettfleck said:


> View attachment 1655520
> 
> 
> my militaire rggh city again!



love!


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*


----------



## mere girl

been at home today so no bag....but just filled up Miss '04 Pistachio for tomorrow...


----------



## hrhsunshine

A lot of running around today...my daughter turns 6 tomorrow.

Wore Miss 2008 Ruby RH City


----------



## babyskyblue

Glycine Day!


----------



## capbaggirl

babyskyblue said:


> Glycine Day!



Oh **M** she's *GORGEOUS*!!!!!!! Congrats darling girl!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Officier GSH PT*


----------



## jennie_iva

In honor of my little girl's 2nd bday, 2012 Coquelicot city RH.


----------



## AJ1025

Marine RH Weekender


----------



## Livia1

hrhsunshine said:


> A lot of running around today...my daughter turns 6 tomorrow.
> 
> Wore Miss 2008 Ruby RH City




Beautiful!!!
Congrats to your daugther artyhat: I'm sure you have a lovely day planned for her.


I'm carrying *Coquelicot RH City* today.


----------



## artsygirl

babyskyblue said:


> Glycine Day!



 woah! I'm blinded by your Glycine beauty!!! Gorgy!

I'm carrying my Seigle GSH City!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Livia1 said:


> Beautiful!!!
> Congrats to your daugther artyhat: I'm sure you have a lovely day planned for her.
> 
> 
> I'm carrying *Coquelicot RH City* today.



Thanks so much sweetie!  She had a fun bday party on Sunday at a place that has a HUGE climbing/playset with slides, tunnels, etc from floor to ceiling!  Today is her actual bday and we are having a family dinner with grandparents and great-grandparents.

I've got 2009 Chataigne RH City today


----------



## mere girl

A very happy Birthday to your gorgeous little girl!
I sometimes wish I had a little girl to play handbags with...

my oh so pretty pistachio today 


hrhsunshine said:


> Thanks so much sweetie! She had a fun bday party on Sunday at a place that has a HUGE climbing/playset with slides, tunnels, etc from floor to ceiling! Today is her actual bday and we are having a family dinner with grandparents and great-grandparents.
> 
> I've got 2009 Chataigne RH City today


----------



## shelzbags

My lovely lovely Aquamarine 07 rh City--love love love this bag! (I actually was able to buy replacement tassels from Bal NY, but they're still a little brighter--oh well).


----------



## MAGJES

I'm wearing Amethyst Twiggy today.


----------



## fionarcat

My amethyst GSH Day today in this beauteous weather!


----------



## hrhsunshine

mere girl said:


> A very happy Birthday to your gorgeous little girl!
> I sometimes wish I had a little girl to play handbags with...
> 
> my oh so pretty pistachio today



Thanks sweetie!  She does like handbags...You live in Europe, the guys over there wear handbags...oh, I mean manbags!   You can start your boys on a little clutch, if your hubby doesn't mind! 

I'm wearing my trusty *Blue Roi RH City*


----------



## mere girl

hrhsunshine said:


> Thanks sweetie! She does like handbags...You live in Europe, the guys over there wear handbags...oh, I mean manbags! *You can start your boys on a little clutch*, if your hubby doesn't mind!
> 
> I'm wearing my trusty *Blue Roi RH City*


  no. just no. OMG no. 

'04 pistachio City today


----------



## hrhsunshine

mere girl said:


> no. just no. OMG no.
> 
> '04 pistachio City today



LOL!!! Oh, ok mom! I guess you will just have to play handbags by yourself!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Lilac RH City


----------



## saira1214

OB RH city on a beautiful sunshine filled day.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## Honeylicious

*my Anthra Work *


----------



## pbdb

Rose Fluo silver RH City


----------



## casper7

Tempete shoulder!


----------



## Livia1

Honeylicious said:


> *my Anthra Work *



Delicious!!!




I'm carrying my *Coquelicot RH City* again today.


----------



## artsygirl

Pourpre GSH City...have been neglecting her, poor thing!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Black Milkyway A4 Papier Tote


----------



## mere girl

Coquelicot mGSH City


----------



## French75

2011 Red Suede city


----------



## kamchin

2011 Bleu Paon GSH City


----------



## capbaggirl

*BL GSH PT*


----------



## Honeylicious

Livia1 said:


> Delicious!!!
> 
> 
> I'm carrying my *Coquelicot RH City* again today.



Thanks,  its 6 mths old and getting smooshier everyday 
But its more than half empty most of the time.. so I'm getting a City..


----------



## AJ1025

Marine RH Weekender, again- I can't seem to put her down these days!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GGH City


----------



## Honeylicious

no Bal today... :wondering
Am going out of town for few days, decided not to bring my Bal.  Have my very trustworthy black chevre leather no-brand messenger sling bag instead.  
(I know it's chevre because it's super soft and smooth with fine grain)


----------



## Elsie87

Black rh City


----------



## artsygirl

07 Black Work


----------



## shelzbags

*07 GSH Pine City*


----------



## mere girl

*coquelicot mGSH City*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Rouge Theatre City*


----------



## NANI1972

Anthra City RGGH


----------



## kemilia

My fave Bal today--totally broken in, 06 cornflower (I think, got from AFF and she wasn't sure) Purse. I definitely favor the Purses and Days (no piping to worry about wearing through). She is old and faded and wonderful. And even being nearly a basher bag, she still gets the compliments.


----------



## PushpaYoga

Taking my red Balenciaga First on a night out in Paris!


----------



## hrhsunshine

artsygirl said:


> 07 Black Work


LOVE your 07 Work AND those gorgeous satiny sheets 



mere girl said:


> *coquelicot mGSH City*


U updated ur avatar!!!  Do you like her? Is she pretty?  I just can't tell if you like her... 



PushpaYoga said:


> Taking my red Balenciaga First on a night out in Paris!


A night out in Paris? SOOOO jealous! Have a great time!
***********************************************
It is a COLD RAINY day! YUCK AND BRRRRRR!!!! 

Had to bring out some color...well, she is just sitting in my office.  I haven't gone out yet...been working all day.

Miss Pourpre RH City


----------



## mere girl

^^ your pourpre is almost as pretty as Miss Pistachio...but not quite  hee hee hee.....


----------



## artsygirl

Gorgy Pourpre HRH! Ur so lucky u found a new one! I looove it.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GSH PT


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## mere girl

pistachio 04 City


----------



## Loveheart

Dark night GSH Day, soft as butter.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## capbaggirl

mere girl said:
			
		

> pistachio 04 City



Very very nice mere.

For me it was my BL GSH EC today.


----------



## capbaggirl

*bl gsh ec *

Sorry double post ush:


----------



## mere girl

coquelicot mGSH City....I've realised I can wear a red bag...and I'm lovin' it!


----------



## purses & pugs

^you definitely can!

*07 Tomato RH City* was out with me today.


----------



## babyskyblue

Rose Blush Day again!


----------



## saira1214

Caramel FBF


----------



## pbdb

Bleu Lavande GSH City


----------



## Honeylicious

babyskyblue said:


> Rose Blush Day again!


*what color is that on your avatar?  pretty!! *


----------



## purses & pugs

*Black RGGH Town*


----------



## MAGJES

'06 Blueberry City


----------



## shelzbags

Finally--been holding out on myself---going to wear my 07 Pine GSH City!!!!!! Yippee!!!


----------



## fionarcat

mere girl said:


> coquelicot mGSH City....I've realised I can wear a red bag...and I'm lovin' it!


 yay!


----------



## fionarcat

jaune work in the sunshine.


----------



## babyskyblue

Honeylicious said:
			
		

> what color is that on your avatar?  pretty!!



Hello Honeylicious!  It was my Ardoise City with RGGH!


----------



## artsygirl

My pretty Violet RH City!


----------



## French75

my 2003 red weekender!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

^^^ Nice, French.

Deadly Ponies Horse Hair in Camel coloured Speckle large handbag


----------



## mere girl

rainy day anthra RGGH City today.


----------



## capbaggirl

*Papeete GSH PT *


----------



## heather123

Anthra Twiggy, with Mulberry Scorpio bag charm!


----------



## hrhsunshine

It is a sunny spring day...

*Miss Ruby RH City* will help me enjoy it!


----------



## kamchin

hrhsunshine said:


> It is a sunny spring day...
> 
> *Miss Ruby RH City* will help me enjoy it!


 
Oh....Ruby is such a pretty red!!!!
Enjoy ur sunny day!

Kamchin


----------



## kamchin

2007 Tomato RH Work

I begin to really love Work! Thought it was too big when first got her, now...it is all love!


----------



## Loveheart

lovely Coq Velo


----------



## lucy_liu71

got my classic bal part time from my mom almost 5 years ago?

it was black when i first got it. but after so many years of wear... it needed a dye job... BUT NOW ITS BACK TO BLACKKK!!

leather is still as soft like a baby's bottom as ever.
oldie but goodie. 
mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/?ui=2&ik=0708805385&view=att&th=1367e17a8acb1251&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P8jHx4sOb16DITrarAKo2Z5&sadet=1333555808832&sads=vfGGTVmL4n86LyDFsUsllJDHGXU


----------



## lucy_liu71

there we go. post with the right photo.

sorry i brought it out with me shopping. just wanted to take a photo of it that day with my purchases. haha


----------



## hrhsunshine

kamchin said:


> Oh....Ruby is such a pretty red!!!!
> Enjoy ur sunny day!
> 
> Kamchin




KAMCHIN!  I have enjoyed taking Miss Ruby out today.

Have you taken Miss Magenta out?  The weather is nice...she needs air!


----------



## kamchin

hrhsunshine said:


> KAMCHIN! I have enjoyed taking Miss Ruby out today.
> 
> Have you taken Miss Magenta out? The weather is nice...she needs air!


 
HELLO HELLO HELLO!
I am still waiting for the perfect day to bring Miss Magenta with me to work!
For precious ones like Miss Magenta, I wait for........that special spark and that connection in the morning! ha..ha..ha....


----------



## hrhsunshine

kamchin said:


> HELLO HELLO HELLO!
> I am still waiting for the perfect day to bring Miss Magenta with me to work!
> For precious ones like Miss Magenta, I wait for........that special spark and that connection in the morning! ha..ha..ha....



On that special day....the birds will sing, the sky will be clear and blue, and just the gentlest breeze will be in the air...

Cut the crap girl!  Just take the bloody bag out!  

When you do, try to post a mod shot!


----------



## kamchin

hrhsunshine said:


> On that special day....the birds will sing, the sky will be clear and blue, and just the gentlest breeze will be in the air...
> 
> Cut the crap girl! Just take the bloody bag out!
> 
> When you do, try to post a mod shot!


 
ha....ha....ha.......I hear u!!!!
Alright....I am bringing her out....tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

kamchin said:


> ha....ha....ha.......I hear u!!!!
> Alright....I am bringing her out....tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!



WOOOHHOOO!!!!!  YESSSSSS!!!!!  

Please take a photo. PLEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## kamchin

hrhsunshine said:


> WOOOHHOOO!!!!! YESSSSSS!!!!!
> 
> Please take a photo. PLEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ!!!


 
ha...ha...ha....ha..........
U crack me up SUN!!!!!!!!!! Thanks.... for the laugh!!!!!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

kamchin said:


> ha...ha...ha....ha..........
> U crack me up SUN!!!!!!!!!! Thanks.... for the laugh!!!!!!!



LOL! Ur most welcome Kamchin!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Switching gears...Wearing 2009 Chataigne RH City today


----------



## balenciagal

SS10 Sorbet Giant Silver Part Time, the best pink bag ever made.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Sang GCH Velo


----------



## artsygirl

Seigle GSH City


----------



## Livia1

hrhsunshine said:


> Switching gears...Wearing 2009 Chataigne RH City today




Absolutely delicious, dear!
Oh and I love your new avatar


----------



## hrhsunshine

Livia1 said:


> Absolutely delicious, dear!
> Oh and I love your new avatar



Thank you sweetie!  Delicious...like milk chocolate! 

Glad you like the avatar! *WE LOVE RED!!!*


----------



## kamchin

2007 LE Magenta City came to work with me today!
She brightened up my day! I had one busy day today!


----------



## AJ1025

RH Tomato Work, my lovely HG, with me all week so far


----------



## Hermancat

Wow!  Amazing bags!
I am wearing my LV Artsy today - waiting on my new '12 Black RH PT!


----------



## dolphinhl

Light Olive perforated Velo & Sanguine MU


----------



## Catalunya

Smooshy '07 Black RH Brief


----------



## babyskyblue

GP Day with mini RGH.


----------



## hrhsunshine

kamchin said:


> 2007 LE Magenta City came to work with me today!
> She brightened up my day! I had one busy day today!



Hmmmm....this one looks vaguely familiar....

Oh, she looks so amazing!!!  I'm glad she could brighten up your day!


----------



## rx4dsoul

My new (to me) Marine Twiggy! Love the low-maintenance color and  the easy-access style of the twiggy  
If the previous owner is a TPFer, please speak up so I can thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pulling out the FW 11 Coq RH PT for the first time today!


----------



## pbdb

Nuage RH mini pompon

Last Thursday, was really raining cats and dogs  and used my Papyrus MRGH Town out, got wet but don't know how the boutique where I bought it from  treated it because the water just slid right off and no damage at all.


----------



## Q luvs tokidoki

Electric blue sgh day!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon RH Day


----------



## lesbelleschoses

My 09 Galet Day! Goes perfectly with my ripped jeans


----------



## capbaggirl

*Plomb GSH FC *


----------



## artsygirl

pbdb said:


> Nuage RH mini pompon
> 
> Last Thursday, was really raining cats and dogs  and used my Papyrus MRGH Town out, got wet but don't know how the boutique where I bought it from  treated it because the water just slid right off and no damage at all.



Hey pbdb, that's awesome that the rain slid right off ur Papyrus! I'm always amazed with how well Bal leathers hold up in all weather. 

*Easter weekend calls for a super bright Jaune GGH City!*


----------



## fxvanleeuwen

Stil my flat bras Black hobo. 
I am wearing it since it arrives last monday. 
Do love the shape and colour and leather and i do love RDC. 
Love and hugs FX


----------



## maggiesze1

Carried my Sorbet GSH flat clutch today! Love this clutch!


----------



## Indiana

Violet First.


----------



## jennie_iva

2010 black day wd rggh. I can't get enough of this smooshy leather.


----------



## shelzbags

07 Light Magenta GSH City for Easter!


----------



## clevercat

Raisin GSH Work again. I so love this bag!


----------



## mere girl

*Coquelicot mGSH City *


----------



## glendaPLEASE

2011 VM RH Work! Perfect either stuffed, or nearly empty!


----------



## kamchin

hrhsunshine said:


> Hmmmm....this one looks vaguely familiar....
> 
> Oh, she looks so amazing!!! I'm glad she could brighten up your day!


 
ha....ha....ha.....ha.......ha.............I bet u remember her!
She brightened up my day...just what I needed!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Marine Twiggy, again! Just cant put her down yet. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## fawkex

Sang GGH PT


----------



## pbdb

Leaving for Singapore tomorrow with family and back home  on Sunday. 
Will Bring my Sang RGGh City with me for the whole trip and 2 pairs of Bal sandals, etc..etc..


----------



## capbaggirl

pbdb said:


> Leaving for Singapore tomorrow with family and back home  on Sunday.
> Will Bring my Sang RGGh City with me for the whole trip and 2 pairs of Bal sandals, etc..etc..



Have a lovely trip!

*Poupre GSH PT* ....................always brightens up my day & makes me smile!


----------



## hrhsunshine

*Pourpre RH City!*


----------



## shelzbags

I just switched to my BEAUTIFUL, new-to-me, 07 Pine rh WORK!!!


----------



## teddyraph

Black RGHW city


----------



## jmirandapa

Finally got to take out my 2011 Atlantique Day in RGGH


----------



## imlvholic

Coq City


----------



## pbdb

capbaggirl said:


> Have a lovely trip!
> 
> *Poupre GSH PT* ....................always brightens up my day & makes me smile!



Thanks cap, you're so sweet!!
Leaving later today so still online!!


----------



## mere girl

looks like rain today...anthra RGGH making her way out of the box.


----------



## shelzbags

^^^^^^^^^
Bag Twins, Bag Twins--what a beauty!!! But I'm still carrying my lovely Pine Work!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

My Hamilton Bordeaux city


----------



## hrhsunshine

mere girl said:


> looks like rain today...anthra RGGH making her way out of the box.



LOOOOOOVE Your Anthra!!!  The tone is perfection!

Awww...you changed your avatar. You KNOW I love it!  Black Labs! WOOHOO!!!

I brought out *Miss Blue Roi RH City*!  

It's late. Must get to bed now...


----------



## Honeylicious

*What a beauty!! The color looks so saturated, so intense, no sign of fading at all~ Congrats *


kamchin said:


> 2007 LE Magenta City came to work with me today!
> She brightened up my day! I had one busy day today!


----------



## kamchin

2011 Balenciaga Bleu Fluo Lizard
Love her to pieces!


----------



## shelzbags

Switching to Charbon rh PT. Rainy today, and did we ever need the rain.


----------



## monsoon88

2010 Black Courier...definitely well loved, but as chewy and reliable as ever...


----------



## wontonies

Classic Black GSH City.


----------



## babyskyblue

Continue to be my Gris Poivre Day!


----------



## Catalunya

First day using my blue indigo RH city....I love how saturated the color is


----------



## mere girl

coquelicot mGSH City


----------



## capbaggirl

*Plomb GSH FC *


----------



## hrhsunshine

kamchin said:


> 2011 Balenciaga Bleu Fluo Lizard
> Love her to pieces!



LOVE the color!!! Wow!!!

Wearing Blue Roi City again...she is such a great goto color


----------



## fufu

I use my Sanguine Giant Silver Hardware for work every time. Wonderful workhorse bag I had used since May 2010.


----------



## Honeylicious

kamchin said:


> 2011 Balenciaga Bleu Fluo Lizard
> Love her to pieces!


This is crazy!!! It even has a matching key chain!!!!  I love the color!!!


----------



## dolphinhl

pbdb said:
			
		

> Leaving for Singapore tomorrow with family and back home  on Sunday.
> Will Bring my Sang RGGh City with me for the whole trip and 2 pairs of Bal sandals, etc..etc..



Welcome to sunny Singapore!!! xoxo
Tho it gets rainy in the afternoons nowadays..


----------



## dolphinhl

Just miss Sanguine MU and me today.....


----------



## shelzbags

Goody Goody Goody--I'm going to use my "new" 06 Grenat rh City!!!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Light Olive RH City*


----------



## Livia1

I've been on vacation for two weeks and only brought my black RH City. Today I was happy to carry something else ... Anthra RGGH City.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Livia1 said:


> I've been on vacation for two weeks and only brought my black RH City. Today I was happy to carry something else ... Anthra RGGH City.



Welcome back dear *S*!!  Where did you go? somewhere warm?

I have my smooshy soft Miss Chataigne RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Welcome back sweetie, I hope you had a fantastic holiday. 
*BDR GSH City * today! 




Livia1 said:


> I've been on vacation for two weeks and only brought my black RH City. Today I was happy to carry something else ... Anthra RGGH City.


----------



## AJ1025

Marine WE.


----------



## Honeylicious

Livia1 said:


> I've been on vacation for two weeks and only brought my black RH City. Today I was happy to carry something else ... Anthra RGGH City.


*oh, I'm going to Bangkok early May, thinking of bringing my black RH City.. dunno how handy is it or should I bring my Velo instead??*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## purses & pugs

Welcome back *Livia*! Where did you go? Hope you had a great time

I'm going to Barcelona for a week tomorrow, not sure which bag(s) to bring yet but today I'm carrying my black RGGH Town.


----------



## Livia1

hrhsunshine said:


> Welcome back dear *S*!!  Where did you go? somewhere warm?
> 
> I have my smooshy soft Miss Chataigne RH City





capbaggirl said:


> Welcome back sweetie, I hope you had a fantastic holiday.
> *BDR GSH City * today!





Honeylicious said:


> *oh, I'm going to Bangkok early May, thinking of bringing my black RH City.. dunno how handy is it or should I bring my Velo instead??*





purses & pugs said:


> Welcome back *Livia*! Where did you go? Hope you had a great time
> 
> I'm going to Barcelona for a week tomorrow, not sure which bag(s) to bring yet but today I'm carrying my black RGGH Town.





Thank you ladies 
I've just been to the countryhouse so not warm but it was lovely and just what I needed. It's so peaceful up there. The only thing I heard for two weeks was the ocean, the wind and birds singing ... 


*Honeylicious*, I don't own a Velo but I would think it would be perfect for traveling.

*P&P*, Barcelona sounds lovely. I've never been there but everyone always says it's beautiful there. I hope you'll have a lovely time. Is Felix coming with you?


Today is a beautiful sunny day here and I'm carrying my *Coquelicot RH City*.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Thank you ladies
> I've just been to the countryhouse so not warm but it was lovely and just what I needed. It's so peaceful up there. The only thing I heard for two weeks was the ocean, the wind and birds singing ...
> 
> 
> *Honeylicious*, I don't own a Velo but I would think it would be perfect for traveling.
> 
> *P&P*, Barcelona sounds lovely. I've never been there but everyone always says it's beautiful there. I hope you'll have a lovely time. Is Felix coming with you?
> 
> 
> Today is a beautiful sunny day here and I'm carrying my *Coquelicot RH City*.



A peaceful time at the countryhouse sounds lovely Hope you are well rested now.

I've been to Barcelona once a few years ago but it was work related so didn't get to explore the city much. Looking forward to do that this time! Felix is coming with us, it will be his first trip abroad


----------



## hrhsunshine

purses & pugs said:


> Welcome back *Livia*! Where did you go? Hope you had a great time
> 
> I'm going to Barcelona for a week tomorrow, not sure which bag(s) to bring yet but today I'm carrying my black RGGH Town.





Livia1 said:


> Thank you ladies
> I've just been to the countryhouse so not warm but it was lovely and just what I needed. It's so peaceful up there. The only thing I heard for two weeks was the ocean, the wind and birds singing ...
> 
> 
> *Honeylicious*, I don't own a Velo but I would think it would be perfect for traveling.
> 
> *P&P*, Barcelona sounds lovely. I've never been there but everyone always says it's beautiful there. I hope you'll have a lovely time. Is Felix coming with you?
> 
> 
> Today is a beautiful sunny day here and I'm carrying my *Coquelicot RH City*.



As I have likely said to French, you Europeans are so lucky.  You has so many beautiful and amazing vacation destinations so close to you.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> A peaceful time at the countryhouse sounds lovely Hope you are well rested now.
> 
> I've been to Barcelona once a few years ago but it was work related so didn't get to explore the city much. Looking forward to do that this time! Felix is coming with us, it will be his first trip abroad



Oh how exciting that Felix will have his first trip. I hope you'll all enjoy it.




hrhsunshine said:


> As I have likely said to French, you Europeans are so lucky.  You has so many beautiful and amazing vacation destinations so close to you.



I do feel lucky in this respect  
Europe is filled with wonderful places.
In fact I'm going to Oxford and London next month


----------



## Loveheart

Lovely Papyrus RGGH


----------



## hrhsunshine

Livia1 said:


> Oh how exciting that Felix will have his first trip. I hope you'll all enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do feel lucky in this respect
> Europe is filled with wonderful places.
> In fact I'm going to Oxford and London next month



Oh how fun!  I've been to London back in early 2000. Even saw the Queen and Prince Philip!!  Went to a town outside of London and they happened to be having a parade that day. (We had no idea.)  So, we just watched the short parade and at the end were Liz and Phil!!!


----------



## Honeylicious

Livia1 said:


> Thank you ladies
> I've just been to the countryhouse so not warm but it was lovely and just what I needed. It's so peaceful up there. The only thing I heard for two weeks was the ocean, the wind and birds singing ...


Woah, countryhouse by the ocean, sounds like paradise~!!


----------



## Honeylicious

purses & pugs said:


> I'm going to Barcelona for a week tomorrow, not sure which bag(s) to bring yet but today I'm carrying my black RGGH Town.


*oh, have a wonderful time there~ hope to see "your bag in action pic" soon!!  *


----------



## dianahuang

Chloe marcie tan


----------



## madforhandbags

Rose Blush City with RH.  Love the tassels!


----------



## pinoko24

A nice sunny day.


----------



## purses & pugs

hrhsunshine said:


> As I have likely said to French, you Europeans are so lucky.  You has so many beautiful and amazing vacation destinations so close to you.



Yes, we are very lucky that way Often there are cheap flights as well so it's easy to take a weekend here and there. 



Livia1 said:


> Oh how exciting that Felix will have his first trip. I hope you'll all enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do feel lucky in this respect
> Europe is filled with wonderful places.
> In fact I'm going to Oxford and London next month



Thanks, I'm sure we will

Oxford and London sounds great, I love London but have never been to Oxford. I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time there!



hrhsunshine said:


> Oh how fun!  I've been to London back in early 2000. Even saw the Queen and Prince Philip!!  Went to a town outside of London and they happened to be having a parade that day. (We had no idea.)  So, we just watched the short parade and at the end were Liz and Phil!!!



Wow, that is so cool you got to see the Queen and Prince Philip!!



Honeylicious said:


> *oh, have a wonderful time there~ hope to see "your bag in action pic" soon!!  *



Thank you and I'll try to sneak in the Bbags in some pics



pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 1685239
> 
> 
> A nice sunny day.



Lovely bag!


----------



## purses & pugs

Oh and I figured out which bags to bring 
*Tomato RH City* and *Ciment mSGH City* will be joining me in Barcelona (plus my black Chanel Reissue)


----------



## capbaggirl

hrhsunshine said:


> As I have likely said to French, you Europeans are so lucky.  You has so many beautiful and amazing vacation destinations so close to you.



Exactly!!! Everything is soooooo far away from us! 

Today pretty Miss *Blue Paon GSH PT* is brightening up my day!


----------



## MAGJES

05 Black City


----------



## hrhsunshine

capbaggirl said:


> Exactly!!! Everything is soooooo far away from us!
> 
> Today pretty Miss *Blue Paon GSH PT*is brightening up my day!



Oh girl....you're in the middle of the friggin' ocean!  Hey, Australia has GOT to be better than Michigan!


----------



## pinoko24

Thank you


----------



## j0yc3

carrying my violet suede city today


----------



## mere girl

j0yc3 said:


> carrying my violet suede city today


 oooh _nice_! How is the suede holding up as I'm wondering whether to search for a black one?


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH City today.


----------



## Machick333

Grey with MGH Velo


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Thanks, I'm sure we will
> 
> Oxford and London sounds great, I love London but have never been to Oxford. I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time there!




I too love London and I've never been there with my SO, I always go there alone for short trips. I adore Oxford but haven't been there in 10 years. 
So, I can't wait to go to both of these places with my SO 



Carrying my *Anthra RGGH City* today.


----------



## j0yc3

mere girl said:


> oooh _nice_! How is the suede holding up as I'm wondering whether to search for a black one?


 

Thanks . I haven't carried this bag as much (probably max of 7x so far) so it doesn't have any "wear look" on it. But it is getting softer and slouchier everytime I use it. So buttery and soft. I'm really not good with giving descriptions lol but I'm sure you get an idea


----------



## luxylady

i think my bbag is so pretty.. this was her first day out with the husband in Remich, Luxembourg (they call it the copacabana of Lux...)


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ruby RH City


----------



## Honeylicious

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 1685239
> 
> 
> A nice sunny day.


*Wow, so beautiful~!! 

today is Anthra Work RH*


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## kamchin

2007 Violet GGH PT!


----------



## Charine Lim

Papyrus Day Silver GH


----------



## lulu09

My new first and only Bal - anthra city with GSH...


----------



## lolitablue

Agua City with GGH from my avatar!! Love her!!


----------



## MAGJES

2006 Rouge VIF Work
A gorgeous Red!


----------



## Susan Lee

My super fabulous Bordeaux Box  this little beauty holds so much!


----------



## mere girl

MiniGSH coquelicot City - she got caught in a shower yesterday but she's fine!


----------



## cfca22

dolphinhl said:


> Just miss Sanguine MU and me today.....



Very cute. I was wondering where do you ladies buy the cute small fobs not sure of the name that you guys place on the zipper pull?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Coquelicot RH First


----------



## capbaggirl

*Raisin GSH City *


----------



## babyskyblue

Papyrus GSH city!


----------



## babyskyblue

capbaggirl said:
			
		

> Raisin GSH City



Me lurrrrrrrvvee!


----------



## LillyChlo

Castagna RGGH Pom!


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## j0yc3

gris poivre maxi twiggy


----------



## ieweuyhs

Bleu Cobalt RH FC on what looks to be a day of thunderstorms...


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Bleu Cobalt RH FC on what looks to be a day of thunderstorms...


 or something 


Carried my *Anthra First* today.


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH City.....


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First* again today


----------



## LillyChlo

Coq RGGH PT


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> or something



 Hey there!

Vert Menthe RGGH Day


----------



## Honeylicious

*Anthra Work~ it's my work horse*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GSH PT


----------



## pbdb

Papyrus RGGH Town


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:
			
		

> Hey there!
> 
> Vert Menthe RGGH Day



Hi Ches!



Carrying my Coquelicot RH City today.


----------



## katie1174

Using my Bleu Cobalt rh city today


----------



## ieweuyhs

Back to my Bleu Cobalt RH FC... It's really liberating to carry so little.


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Chataigne RH First*


----------



## Susan Lee

Still toting my little Bordeaux Box. Love this small yet versatile bag!


----------



## MAGJES

Juane Twiggy


----------



## Miss*Shopaholic

using my lilac Glycine City in rose gold mini giant h/w


----------



## capbaggirl

*Officier GSH PT  *


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH City


----------



## babyskyblue

Ardoise RGGH city


----------



## NANI1972

Black RGGH City


----------



## j0yc3

Coq PT


----------



## katie1174

I change handbags every day. Today I'm using the Castagna RH City


----------



## tanya devi

GSH Chataigne Weekender


----------



## dolphinhl

cfca22 said:


> Very cute. I was wondering where do you ladies buy the cute small fobs not sure of the name that you guys place on the zipper pull?



Hi there, do u mean those Juicy Couture charms? They are the cutest accessories for our gorgeous Bal, IMO!  go check out their website..


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cheating with my Celine Cabas today but my Canard RGGH Money, Jaune MU, Pommier MM and Marine MM are tagging along for a ride!


----------



## purses & pugs

After carrying my *Tomato RH City* & *Ciment mSGH City* for a week in Barcelona I took my *black RGGH Town* out today.


----------



## MAGJES

So glad I decided to keep my *2010 Anthracite RGGH Work* and not rehome her!!  
Carrying today and love her .


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Gorgeous bag! I'm using a cousin of it today - Anthracite GSH Work


----------



## rx4dsoul

Marine Twiggy!!


----------



## Susan Lee

MAGJES said:


> So glad I decided to keep my *2010 Anthracite RGGH Work* and not rehome her!!
> Carrying today and love her .



A-
So glad you kept this beauty! I'm carrying my Anthra RGGH city today and always am amazed with how much she goes with.


----------



## boarbb

MAGJES said:


> So glad I decided to keep my *2010 Anthracite RGGH Work* and not rehome her!!
> Carrying today and love her .



i really think Anthracite RGGH is the most beautiful combination !


----------



## lisahopkins

Black RH First, ultraviolet moto & Militaire GSH cuff


----------



## Susan Lee

Switched to my Canard RGGH Work


----------



## Honeylicious

my black RH City again.. have been carrying this baby (almost) everyday for the past 2 weeks, still can't get enough of her~


----------



## kringey

My work anthra ggh..


----------



## sashaa99

My Black Work in GGH


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Chataigne RH First*


----------



## alisonanna

new to me Bordeaux Hamilton Velo


----------



## ieweuyhs

Murier GSH First


----------



## bettymuc77

Got hands on a beautiful preloved black Balenciaga Step and this is our first day out together


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## babyskyblue

Rose Blush Day


----------



## boarbb

Bleu Indigo RH City  My only Bal


----------



## shelzbags

My super tired, but, oh-how-I-love her 2006 Camel City; poor thing, I really should retire her, but I can't!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Poupre GSH Part Time


----------



## boarbb

shelzbags said:


> My super tired, but, oh-how-I-love her 2006 Camel City; poor thing, I really should retire her, but I can't!



haha :3 I like how you describe your bag !!


----------



## shelzbags

boarbb said:


> haha :3 I like how you describe your bag !!



I know; they all seem to have Purse-onalities to me.


----------



## boarbb

shelzbags said:


> I know; they all seem to have Purse-onalities to me.


kekee


----------



## cupcakegirl

switched over to my new bag... *Rose Bruyere mRGGH City*


----------



## MAGJES

Black GGH PT


----------



## Cait

Vert Thyme SGH Day


----------



## adeener

Bleu cobalt city mGSH


----------



## lvcrml

RH coq city


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## taskelover

Livia1 said:


> *Anthra RGGH City*



Was nice to see you today sweet S! Gorgeous bag btw! &#10084;


----------



## Livia1

taskelover said:


> Was nice to see you today sweet S! Gorgeous bag btw! &#10084;




Awww ... likewise, dear *A*.
And thank you


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City* on a beauuuuutiful and sunny day


----------



## taskelover

Livia1 said:


> *Coquelicot RH City* on a beauuuuutiful and sunny day



Hope it's stay like that &#128521;


----------



## taskelover

Never post here before...

I had my '11 black city with me today


----------



## Bullish

Vert Gazon GGH Pom pon


----------



## kett

I carried my s/s'11 black part time to Nordies to buy a rose gold giant hardware rose bruyere zip around wallet. woohoo!


----------



## mmmsc

2011 Rose Gold Giant HW Black City. This bag is so great, I love it!!!


----------



## MAGJES

Papyrus RH Work


----------



## Susan Lee

Canard RGGH Work


----------



## pbdb

On a cloudy day, decided will carry my OB RGGH City while I watch the Avengers with my kids and DH and then visit Harvey Nicks again to check out the sales of the DV GGH bags.


----------



## imlvholic

I'm also wearing my OB City today.


----------



## madforhandbags

I have my RH Rose Blush City with me today.


----------



## designerdiva40

I used my new DV GGHW City for the very first time & its love.....had a few compliments too which made my day


----------



## designerdiva40




----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City* again on another beautiful day.


----------



## AJ1025

Vert Gazon RH Work!


----------



## shelzbags

Charbon rh PT!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

*Sorbet Twiggy *


----------



## rx4dsoul

BAL_Fanatic said:
			
		

> Sorbet Twiggy



Oh I love!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MAGJES

Sorbet Day


----------



## rx4dsoul

MAGJES said:
			
		

> Sorbet Day



Can i see please? 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cupcakegirl

my beloved HG... *Caramel RH First*


----------



## designerdiva40

Second day using my DV City GGHW, I think this is going to be one of my favourite bags


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## saira1214

Livia1 said:


> *Coquelicot RH City*


 I would love to see a pic of how this baby is breaking in.


----------



## Livia1

saira1214 said:


> I would love to see a pic of how this baby is breaking in.



I shall see if I have time to take a picture one of these days


----------



## capbaggirl

*Nuage RGGH City *


----------



## taskelover

Coquelicot City &#10084;


----------



## pbdb

Bleu Lavande GSH City


----------



## shelzbags

Sky Blue GSH PT.


----------



## Neo007

My one and only: Coquelicot RH City


----------



## saira1214

capbaggirl said:


> *Nuage RGGH City *


 I love that combo! I thought your were strictly a GSH girl, no?


----------



## Livia1

enjoyed a glass (or two) of wine this afternoon in the sun, carried my *Coquelicot First*


----------



## amandacasey

Such a summery day here in Toronto....Glycine mrggh PT...it's breaking in beautifully..was a little stiff when I first got it


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City (one of my two GGHs )


----------



## AJ1025

Still with RH Vert Gazon Work


----------



## boarbb

*Bleu Indigo RH City*


----------



## amandacasey

Bleu Lavande RGGH PT  my hg bag


----------



## Susan Lee

Still toting around my Canard RGGH Work....might need to switch soon!!!


----------



## capbaggirl

You are so right *saira* I love GSH but I also have several RH, one GGH & 1/2 dozen or so RGGH .......still GSH has my heart  




saira1214 said:


> I love that combo! I thought your were strictly a GSH girl, no?


----------



## mere girl

at last the sun is shining - coquelicot mGSH City!


----------



## taskelover

Black rh city


----------



## designerdiva40

Still using my DV City


----------



## Livia1

Coquelicot RH City


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Rose Bruyere mRGGH City*


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## mere girl

*coquelicot mGSH City*


----------



## taskelover

Black rh City


----------



## cordell

Covered gris ciment city


----------



## chells

*Black* RH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cypress RH Velo


----------



## Susan Lee

05 Black Twiggy


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## aurora29

Anthracite RH city!


----------



## tanya devi

BIG RED~ RGGH Coquelicot Weekender


----------



## amandacasey

2008 Turquoise SGH city


----------



## ieweuyhs

Dark Violet GGH PT's maiden voyage...


----------



## shelzbags

05 Black City


----------



## taskelover

Cheated with Celine trio and long champ - going to the gym after work


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Dark Violet GGH PT's maiden voyage...




What? When? Where?
You know I want to see this 



I'm carrying my *black RH City* again today.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> What? When? Where?
> You know I want to see this



Heya! Received it last Thursday and I haven't had the time to do my Bal-wiches shots etc, so you haven't seen it. 

Soon! I promise. Let's see if I can get it done later or tomorrow.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Oops, it's me again...

Lilac RH City today 

After taking it out for a photoshoot, I decided to use it today.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GSH PT


----------



## princess288428

My new Bal City Coq


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

My new to me '07 GSH black hobo. It's dreamy.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Oops, it's me again...
> 
> Lilac RH City today
> 
> After taking it out for a *photoshoot*, I decided to use it today.










I'm carrying my *black RH City* again today. It looks like rain ...


----------



## Myblackbag

Caramel Box


----------



## Bagbloomer

Anthracite RGGH Work.. Love it to bits.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Black Milkyway A4 Papier Tote


----------



## MAGJES

Papyrus RH Work


----------



## amandacasey

BL rh town for dinner with my OH


----------



## just1morebag

my yummy new to me tomato work rh


----------



## capbaggirl

*Ardoise RGGH City *


----------



## lisahopkins

Black maxi twiggy RH


----------



## artsygirl

Black Cherry RH City


----------



## babyskyblue

Vert Menthe RH City.


----------



## teddyraph

Vert poker city for 3 consecutive days


----------



## AJ1025

Vert Gazon RH Work!


----------



## mere girl

*coquelicot mGSH City*


----------



## Susan Lee

05 Black Twiggy again  but switching out to Anthra RGGH City tomorrow )))


----------



## Loveheart

Sahara day RH. First outing!


----------



## clevercat

Tomato GSH Work


----------



## sharilie

Gris Poivre mRGGH Velo


----------



## LillyChlo

Amethyst RH PT


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City again


----------



## thundercloud

my new to me 07 plomb city w rh. i believe i'm the 3rd tpf'r to own it?  love it!


----------



## AJ1025

thundercloud said:


> my new to me 07 plomb city w rh. i believe i'm the 3rd tpf'r to own it?  love it!



Whoa.


----------



## AJ1025

RH Tomato Work


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Blue Cobalt RH FC


----------



## pbdb

Rose Fluo Silver RH City
(0h man, this bag is on the medium- high maintenance side)


----------



## taskelover

Went to the movies with my son - with my officier day &#10084;


----------



## madforhandbags

Coq Town RH.  I LOVE it


----------



## Siennaissa

Can someone tell me the color code for this bag. Sorry I am new and cant start a thread.


----------



## taskelover

Siennaissa said:


> Can someone tell me the color code for this bag. Sorry I am new and cant start a thread.
> 
> View attachment 1719787



Hi there, welcome...
It looks like coquelicot or poppy color, but it's a wrong thread you are into, you supposed to post your question in this http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## AJ1025

Tomato Rh Work again . . .   Also, Livia, so glad to see the MCA love in your signature- saddest celebrity death ever, to me.  I burst into tears when I heard and have been listening to Paul's Boutique on repeat since.  RIP, seriously.


----------



## Livia1

AJ1025 said:


> Tomato Rh Work again . . .   Also, Livia, so glad to see the MCA love in your signature- saddest celebrity death ever, to me.  I burst into tears when I heard and have been listening to Paul's Boutique on repeat since.  RIP, seriously.




I was in looooove with that guy for much of my 20's and he can/could still make my heart flutter everytime I saw a picture 
I knew he was sick but I thought he was getting better. I still can't believe that he is gone.
This has hit me quite hard for some reason - questioning all sorts of things about life etc.
He was truly one of the good guys. 




Carrying my *black RH City* again today because it looks like rain ... and I'm lazy.


----------



## Loveheart

DN GSH Day, a true workhorse!


----------



## AJ1025

Livia1 said:


> I was in looooove with that guy for much of my 20's and he can/could still make my heart flutter everytime I saw a picture
> I knew he was sick but I thought he was getting better. I still can't believe that he is gone.
> This has hit me quite hard for some reason - questioning all sorts of things about life etc.
> He was truly one of the good guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my *black RH City* again today because it looks like rain ... and I'm lazy.



Me too- he was always my favorite and his death REALLY shocked me in a way that's never happened to me with a celebrity passing before.  I had the same experience- knew he was sick, but I didn't really think he was on his way out and when he died, I felt truly rattled and weirdly grief-stricken.  I think at least 50% of my middle, high-school and college memories are directly associated with one or another Beastie Boys song or album.  There's an awesome tribute this guy made with his wife and kids- it's a complete recreation of the Sabotage video and it's SO amazing:worthy:.  Check it out here: http://vimeo.com/42106181

Anyhow. . . . :back2topic: . . . with my beloved HG, RH Tomato Work, again today and loving her, per usual!


----------



## Livia1

AJ1025 said:


> Me too- he was always my favorite and his death REALLY shocked me in a way that's never happened to me with a celebrity passing before.  I had the same experience- knew he was sick, but I didn't really think he was on his way out and when he died, I felt truly rattled and weirdly grief-stricken. * I think at least 50% of my middle, high-school and college memories are directly associated with one or another Beastie Boys song or album.*  There's an awesome tribute this guy made with his wife and kids- it's a complete recreation of the Sabotage video and it's SO amazing:worthy:.  Check it out here: http://vimeo.com/42106181



Yes! 
That video is cute. It looks like those boys had fun  Thanks for posting.

Don't want to highjack this thread so :back2topic: ... I already posted what I carried today ...


----------



## designerdiva40

My lovely 2010 Sang Work


----------



## Tallulah187

My new Velo!!!!'


----------



## AJ1025

Still with my Tomato RH Work but switching tonight into my AW Lia, for a long weekend away- yay!  Will also be taking Marine RH Weekender with me on my work retreat.


----------



## kringey

My VP velo rh..


----------



## lulu09

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> My lovely 2010 Sang Work



You look fantastic - great outfit/bag combo!!


----------



## lulu09

kringey said:
			
		

> My VP velo rh..



Looks lovely!!


----------



## imlvholic

Papyrus RGGH City


----------



## Loveheart

Velo Glycine mRGH


----------



## Dark Ennui

Coquelicot sgh city


----------



## amandacasey

new DV rh PT


----------



## benberrybear

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...83269536108_501866107_9593312_483284336_n.jpg

It is my graduation present this year


----------



## Honeylicious

*RH Ardoise Velo today~ double looped the strap too*


----------



## Honeylicious

benberrybear said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...83269536108_501866107_9593312_483284336_n.jpg
> 
> It is my graduation present this year


*that's a Anthracite??  Wow, it's so blue and beautiful~*


----------



## Honeylicious

Livia1 said:


> *Black RH City*


don't you just love the RH City?  I had to force myself to leave it at home today


----------



## Livia1

Honeylicious said:


> don't you just love the RH City?  I had to force myself to leave it at home today




RH City is my absolute fave style  It's the perfect everyday bag for me.


Carrying my *Anthra First* today.


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Black RH City*


----------



## designerdiva40

Papyrus PT with RGGHW


----------



## imlvholic

DV GRH City


----------



## Susan Lee

Saying "sleep tight" to my 05 Black Twiggy and bringing out my Anthra RGGH City


----------



## CeeJay

Switched out my "good" Tomato GSH .. with my 'worn in' Tomato GSHPT!!  Yeah .. I have2 of them!!!  Didn't realize that I was using the wrong one until the other day .. I know .. dumb-a@@ move!!!!!


----------



## MAGJES

Black GGH PT


----------



## pbdb

Rose Fluo LE City


----------



## Myblackbag

Caramel Box


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RH City


----------



## babyskyblue

Pivoine RGGH City


----------



## Livia1

On vacation, in Oxford, carrying my Black RH City


----------



## tatertot

Cypress RH WE for me today


----------



## jennie_iva

Black velo rggh perfect for errands day.


----------



## Honeylicious

my black RH City again, can't get enough of this baby~


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon RH Day


----------



## taskelover

Coquelicot City rh &#10084;


----------



## BRITT

Vert poker day


----------



## shelzbags

Giving my Black rh City a break, moving to my *Ocean* GSH City.


----------



## teddyraph

Black RgHW


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Vert Fonce GSH City


----------



## PinayRN

my new Black City g12 silver hw


----------



## capbaggirl

Glycine mGSH City


----------



## chells

Enjoying the sunshine with my Papyrus RGGH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## shelzbags

07 Plomb GSH Part Time


----------



## Loveheart

PT Papyrus RGGH


----------



## vaininbag

2012 Dark Night GSH City


----------



## teddyraph

Vert poker city..


----------



## imlvholic

Seigle Velo


----------



## taskelover

Coquelicot City &#10084; love it to pieces &#10084;


----------



## mere girl

*coquelicot mGSH City*


----------



## designerdiva40

Still using my Papyrus PT RGGHW


----------



## Zombie Girl

Dark Violet Town! Love that bag!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GSH PT


----------



## pinoko24

Mimosa part time with giant rose gold hardware


----------



## pbdb

Outremer GSH City
Really strange...I don't use it that much but the color has faded and I really wonder why??!!


----------



## saira1214

pbdb said:
			
		

> Outremer GSH City
> Really strange...I don't use it that much but the color has faded and I really wonder why??!!



Oh no! That's the first report I have heard of outremer fading!


----------



## pbdb

saira1214 said:


> Oh no! That's the first report I have heard of outremer fading!



I know I carrried it once on a sunny day but the 2 or 3x without direct sunlight. The color on the front looks less saturated than the back.


----------



## Livia1

Went out for dinner and drinks, carried my Coquelicot RH Flat Clutch.


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Caramel RH First*


----------



## MAGJES

Seigle RGGH Part Time


----------



## ririan

Cyclamen Giant City


----------



## Susan Lee

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## pinkboudoir

Anthra RGGH PT


----------



## fionarcat

Marron Twiggy.


----------



## tanya devi

Caramel Flat Brass First


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*


----------



## mere girl

*coquelicot mGSH City*


----------



## Indiana

fionarcat said:


> Marron Twiggy.


 
Ooh lovely Fiona!

DN Mini Pompon for me today, yesterday and the day before... and for sure tomorrow too!


----------



## mere girl

Indiana said:


> Ooh lovely Fiona!
> 
> DN Mini Pompon for me today, yesterday and the day before... and for sure tomorrow too!


 are you still searching for a mini money ....or have you found the perfect wallet!?!


----------



## Indiana

mere girl said:


> are you still searching for a mini money ....or have you found the perfect wallet!?!


 
Lol Miss Marple!  I'd like a Mini too!


----------



## Luvchanel165278

kamchin said:


> First time out with my Neon Bleu Fluo City which  I got it from CeeJay!
> I am so loving the color!!!



Does anyone know where I could find a bleu fluo city? Thanks!


----------



## clevercat

Tomato GSH Work


----------



## pinkboudoir

Grenadine RGGH City


----------



## fionarcat

Lovely cuff and bag pb, I'm wearing my caramel weekender to do some shopping - love this bag!


----------



## taskelover

Black city rh &#10084;


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## lulu09

Dark night town with rggh - trip to the Bal store in London.... Despite a copious amount of drooling, I left empty handed.....:


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Rose Bruyere mRGGH City*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GSH PT


----------



## LuvAllBags

Vert Gazon RH City


----------



## Honeylicious

Anthra RH Work, still need more breaking in!!


----------



## capbaggirl

Pretty Miss *Glycine mGSH City*


----------



## clevercat

Tomato GSH Work again....I love that bag!


----------



## pbdb

Rose Fluo LE City 
(will use to the max while it's very much on trend)


----------



## MAGJES

Pommier GGH City


----------



## Cait

Sky Blue GSH Day


----------



## babyskyblue

Papyrus GSH City!


----------



## mere girl

*coquelicot mGSH City*


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## Selene29

grenadine work GSH.    perfect for a spring day in NYC.


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City* again today


----------



## pinkboudoir

Grenadine RGGH City again!


----------



## molee808

Black rggh mini pompon


----------



## AJ1025

Sienna RH PT, finally mine


----------



## lisahopkins

Ink Day RH


----------



## Susan Lee

Cyclade RGGH City


----------



## LuvAllBags

Vert Gazon RH City!


----------



## pbdb

BL GSH City

(nite : BDR RGGH EC)


----------



## bag'hem all

Mogano RH PT


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon GGH PT


----------



## madforhandbags

Coq RH Town.


----------



## capbaggirl

Love your Cyclade RGGH City! 

P.S - Your new puppies look soooooooooo cute! 



Susan Lee said:


> Cyclade RGGH City


----------



## capbaggirl

It's a bit chilli today (10C) so pretty Miss *Sang RGGH City* with my LV Stephen Sprouse Leopard Scarf came to work with me today.


----------



## Susan Lee

capbaggirl said:


> It's a bit chilli today (10C) so pretty Miss *Sang RGGH City* with my LV Stephen Sprouse Leopard Scarf came to work with me today.



Right back atcha dear-love Sang with RGGH (miss my PT! )

The pups are HUGE! I need to update my avatar


----------



## pinkboudoir

Black RGGH City


----------



## shelzbags

05 Chocolate City rh


----------



## pinkboudoir

Black RGGH City - trying to break in this baby.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Vert Gazon GGH City


----------



## missmoimoi

2011 cyclamen velo rggh!


----------



## heavenlyn

bringing my black RGGH work out after almost 6 months.


----------



## mngo

City in Regular hw


----------



## mngo

heavenlyn said:


> bringing my black RGGH work out after almost 6 months.




Hi, i do love a work bag, but i am only 1.6 m tall (also from Sg). Do you think its too big for my kind of height?


----------



## lisahopkins

Violet GSH Day


----------



## sep

Black RGGH WE


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Black GSH Hobo


----------



## designerdiva40

Still using my VP City RGGHW.......I can't get enough of the bright pop of colour


----------



## t_lo

Anthra GGH city


----------



## Livia1

t_lo said:


> Anthra GGH city




Well, well, well, another Anthra fan


----------



## t_lo

Livia1 said:


> Well, well, well, another Anthra fan


 
guilty


----------



## pinoko24

Dark violet  city with GGH


----------



## Honeylicious

black RH City again...


----------



## babyskyblue

Murier GSH City.


----------



## capbaggirl

babyskyblue said:


> Murier GSH City.



Hey baby girl! 

*Maldives GSH City* for me today!


----------



## babyskyblue

capbaggirl said:
			
		

> Hey baby girl!
> 
> Maldives GSH City for me today!



You are making me jealous with your gorgeous Maldives!  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## bag'hem all

Black CGH City


----------



## pbdb

Pommier 2009 GGH City


----------



## imlvholic

Another Black RH City


----------



## AJ1025

Still with lovely Sienna PT!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## AJ1025

Now with Tomato Rh Work


----------



## teddyraph

Coliquecot Twiggy for last 2 days


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Castagna RH City


----------



## sep

Still love love loving my first WE...


----------



## Livia1

^^ Yum!


Carrying my *Coquelicot RH City* today.


----------



## Susan Lee

Marine SGH Part Time  my only PT left! Will never let this one go!


----------



## pbdb

Cyclamen RGGH City


----------



## Susan Lee

Switched to Anthra RGGH City


----------



## Honeylicious

my Anthra Work today~ I was surprised that I actually miss it


----------



## starryapple

Coquelicot velo


----------



## purses & pugs

My good old Tempete SGH City.


----------



## sharilie

Black RGGH PT


----------



## Queena_x

chanel mini


----------



## j0yc3

Blue Lavande rggh city..my love lol


----------



## Susan Lee

purses & pugs said:


> My good old Tempete SGH City.



Ah so pretty! So wish I had snagged this color when it was available  but I might have something similar coming my way soon 

Still toting my beloved Anthra RGGH City!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ruby RH City


----------



## heavenlyn

mngo said:


> Hi, i do love a work bag, but i am only 1.6 m tall (also from Sg). Do you think its too big for my kind of height?


 
Hi! Hm, I think you may be able to carry off a Work if you like the oversized style. I have a friend who's around your height and she brings her Work out on weekends. Looks great with denim and heels  Why don't you head down to the Balenciaga boutique to try?


----------



## bag'hem all

Outremer SGH PT


----------



## bag'hem all

Outremer SGH PT


----------



## lisahopkins

Black RH First


----------



## ZombieCandi

My week old Papyrus RGGH City!


----------



## shelzbags

Been using my rh Black PT, but today, Anthra GGH City.


----------



## sep

Atlantique RH Work


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## shelzbags

Oops, changed my mind and got out my Aquamarine rh City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GGH City


----------



## beauxgoris

2002 flat brass black first


----------



## Honeylicious

sep said:
			
		

> Atlantique RH Work



Oh, do post pic of this beauty!! ^^

sent from my HTC so no smilies


----------



## sep

Honeylicious said:


> Oh, do post pic of this beauty!! ^^
> 
> sent from my HTC so no smilies


 
Here ya go!


----------



## pinkboudoir

Charbon SGH Clutch - easier to run errands with!


----------



## Honeylicious

sep said:


> Here ya go!


*oh thanks~ 
Whoa, it's very blue!  very interesting, not like the other pic I've seen here*


----------



## sep

Ruby RH City


----------



## MrsJstar

Papyrus regular hardware and I added a lil juicy charm!!


----------



## jjgarrison

Here's a couple pictures of my gorgeous Dark Night Work with RGGH. . She makes an excellent diaper bag. Lol. It is truly a chameleon and still looks just as yummy with some diapers, wipes and all...


----------



## shelzbags

07 Pine RH Work


----------



## capbaggirl

Bl gsh pt


----------



## mayakamrsfoo

Bought my very first Bbag, it's Giant Velo in Dark Night. I love the colour so much.  She will be attending a wedding with me today and her first appearance!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## heavenlyn

Today - Black RGGH work


----------



## Honeylicious

mayakamrsfoo said:


> Bought my very first Bbag, it's Giant Velo in Dark Night. I love the colour so much.  She will be attending a wedding with me today and her first appearance!


*oh, please post pic later, I'd like to see how your Velo (and Bals) wear with more formal outfit~ 
I have my company annual dinner coming up end of the month and we have to dress formal, and since I'm one of the committee, I'll be busy with the event the whole day, I plan to just use my City but I don't know how it'll look with formal wear (well, anyway, I won't be carrying the bag the whole time..)*


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## MaruBaby

mayakamrsfoo said:


> Bought my very first Bbag, it's Giant Velo in Dark Night. I love the colour so much.  She will be attending a wedding with me today and her first appearance!


I so love that blue! and especially that bag!!


----------



## pzammie

mayakamrsfoo said:
			
		

> Bought my very first Bbag, it's Giant Velo in Dark Night. I love the colour so much.  She will be attending a wedding with me today and her first appearance!



Wow!!  Awesome color. Would you say your picture truly reprints the color?  I've always thought dark night was darker.


----------



## designerdiva40

Sang work GCHW


----------



## tatertot

Sandstone GGH WE for me today


----------



## shelzbags

Grenat rh City


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## Cait

Bleu Lavande RGGH City


----------



## imlvholic

Dark Violet Gold RH City


----------



## Cait

Vert Thyme SGH Day


----------



## mayakamrsfoo

I didn't manage to take a pic of myself carrying the bag but only a pic of the bag on my lap.  I had a pic of my hubby carrying it instead as the bag matches his dark blue special edition Levi's very well so I made him took a pic with it.



Honeylicious said:


> *oh, please post pic later, I'd like to see how your Velo (and Bals) wear with more formal outfit~
> I have my company annual dinner coming up end of the month and we have to dress formal, and since I'm one of the committee, I'll be busy with the event the whole day, I plan to just use my City but I don't know how it'll look with formal wear (well, anyway, I won't be carrying the bag the whole time..)*


----------



## mayakamrsfoo

It took me awhile to decide whether to get it as I was afraid the blue represented on the screen might not be true to the actual colour. I am glad I finally got it and it is exactly the blue I wanted.  It's a rich dark blue and not a dull navy blue.



MaruBaby said:


> I so love that blue! and especially that bag!!


----------



## mayakamrsfoo

It is really a rich dark blue, it appears differently under different lighting condition.  My first pic had the bag with my bright red throw cushions behind it so it tends to look brighter and was taken just next to the window.  You can see the later pics that I posted, the shade of blue looks darker under fluorescent light and daylight condition.



pzammie said:


> Wow!!  Awesome color. Would you say your picture truly reprints the color?  I've always thought dark night was darker.


----------



## babyskyblue

Raisin GCH City.


----------



## madforhandbags

Rose Blush City with RH  -- with my Cyclamen Click inside.


----------



## lvcrml

RGGH anthra PT


----------



## beauxgoris

This one:


----------



## AJ1025

Vert Gazon RH Work


----------



## CeeJay

AJ1025 said:
			
		

> Vert Gazon RH Work



No, no .. want the Sienna PT (hee hee)!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Bleu Roi RIVA!!  OMG - the leather is TDF!!


----------



## taskelover

Black rh City (how i miss this beauty after I've cheated with Celine for a while )


----------



## shelzbags

Anthra GGH City


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Black RH City*


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## MAGJES

Dark Night RGGH Velo
Blue India Wallet
Dark Night RGGH Cuff Bracelet


----------



## capbaggirl

*BP GSH PT *


----------



## Hermancat

Sienna Day


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City* on a beautiful and sunny day.


----------



## Indiana

Dark Night Mini Pompon with Violet Money and Black Cherry Mini CP


----------



## French75

05 RT city


----------



## kamchin

2007 Violet GGH Part Time is coming to work with me!!!!!

And definitely think.....2007 Violet is prettier than 2012 Dark Violet!!!!


----------



## clevercat

I'm being unfaithful to Bal - using an Anya Hindmarch bag. I have a business trip and the thought of worrying about my bag on the plane, then getting caught in the rain (weather forecast is dire) - well, sometimes it's just easier to use something hardier.....


----------



## capbaggirl

*BDR GSH City *


----------



## todtor

Black GSH Part-Time


----------



## fawkex

OB RGGH City


----------



## boscobaby

2004 First ...  Sorry that i uploaded the wrong image ...


----------



## French75

2004 black city


----------



## Caliblu

2003 black city


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

08 sky blue slim


----------



## MAGJES

'05 Apple Green City


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## shelzbags

Sky Blue GSH Part Time


----------



## Cait

shelzbags said:


> Sky Blue GSH Part Time


 
This combo, but change it to Day


----------



## kissespunches

Noir RGGH City


----------



## Loveheart

Papyrus RGGH PT


----------



## shelzbags

kissespunches said:


> Noir RGGH City


 


OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! Noir, or Noix? Picture, please...


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH City


----------



## schauli

Wearing my black Balenciaga 10th anniversary city.


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## Harper Quinn

Black rh city


----------



## thedseer

canard rggh work


----------



## t_lo

black RGGH part time


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Vert Gazon GGH City


----------



## AJ1025

Still with Vert Gazon Work


----------



## clevercat

Black GSH Day


----------



## Susan Lee

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City* again


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Vert Menthe


----------



## AJ1025

Black RH Work!


----------



## Loveheart

Cyclamen Day RH


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

sgh light olive town


----------



## thedseer

Black ph city


----------



## sep

Black RGH WE!


----------



## babyskyblue

Still my Raisin GCH City.


----------



## Susan Lee

Time to bring out my Canard RGGH Work


----------



## kissespunches

shelzbags said:


> OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! Noir, or Noix? Picture, please...


Noir 

Here are a couple of pictures of my bag 

1 | 2


----------



## shelzbags

kissespunches said:


> Noir
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of my bag
> 
> Gorgeous--beautiful combination!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## kamchin

2007 Violet GGH Part Time


----------



## clevercat

Raisin GSH Work


----------



## Loveheart

Atlantique RGGH Work


----------



## bag'hem all

Pumpkin PH Purse with 10 Khaki Moto Jacket


----------



## lvcrml

RGGH anthra PT


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra Twiggy


----------



## tatertot

Sang GCH Velo


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Rose Bruyere mRGGH City*


----------



## babyskyblue

Mangue RH City.


----------



## lulu1314

Bois de Rose First (one of my fav Bal bag)


----------



## capbaggirl

*Outremer GSH PT *


----------



## capbaggirl

Totally yummy! 



babyskyblue said:


> Mangue RH City.


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## Loveheart

Sahara RH Day


----------



## t_lo

papyrus GSH city


----------



## AJ1025

Packing my stuff into Marine RH Weekender for a mini work retreat to the Claremont tomorrow! Taking my AW Lia as well!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Vert Menthe RGGH Day


----------



## thedseer

black ph city


----------



## pinkboudoir

Rose Bruyere mRGGH Day!


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## clevercat

I just fell in love all over again with my super-smooshy Tomato Work, so will be taking that to work with me tomorrow.


----------



## cfca22

Black RH Part Time


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Returning to Bal after 6 months of carrying my pre-loved (it's 60 years old... man, vachetta leather lasts) hand-tooled leather bag (that's a record for carrying one bag daily)  with something I've held off carrying for three months since it was given to me - a super soft, pre-loved Gris Fonce RH City (I'm practising delayed gratification).


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ruby RH City


----------



## Dustcity8

DN RH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Murier GSH First


----------



## keodi

02 3rd season fbf.


----------



## shelzbags

05 Chocolate City


----------



## imlvholic

Mogano City


----------



## AJ1025

With Alexander Wang today, but managed to snap a picture of my Marine WE by the Claremont pool yesterday on our little work retreat!  Outdoor light really makes brings out the depth of color in this bag- I love her.


----------



## French75

11' coquelicot suede city


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*


----------



## babyskyblue

Gris Poivre Day with MRGGH.


----------



## Loveheart

Cyclamen Day


----------



## trikhey_03

2011 LE turquoise with GGH


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*


----------



## French75

10' Acier suede city


----------



## aqualysa

Today I'm wearing my Balenciaga Work Noir RGGH......


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## Susan Lee

My brand spankin new Atlantique RGGH City! Just got her from Jojo  Time to break her in!!!


----------



## tanya devi

My new to me Bronze Day...LOVE the DAY style


----------



## Livia1

Went out to dinner, carried my black RH Envelope Clutch.


----------



## capbaggirl

*Poupre GSH PT *


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## babyskyblue

capbaggirl said:
			
		

> Poupre GSH PT



Love love love *N*!!


----------



## babyskyblue

Glycine Day with mRGGH.


----------



## CeeJay

Rubisse GGH Part-Time; LOOOOVE this bag!!!!


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Caramel RH First*


----------



## vink

Tempete rh pt


----------



## pourprelover

poly dark night rh


----------



## pinkboudoir

Anthra RGGH PT


----------



## Livia1

Coquelicot RH City


----------



## jazzye

Livia1 said:


> Coquelicot RH City


Me too


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cypress RH Velo


----------



## sep

Black WE


----------



## mere girl

Anthra RGGH city


----------



## Onthego

Without flash.
With flash.
My new city. First bal. Super great everyday bag. Fits my lifestyle at the moment. My Chanel flaps and Hs will have to wait. Super light, super comfortable (except maybe the zipper at times). Love the color, great summer bag.


----------



## alextay

'05 Chocolate Day & '09 Maldives Makeup


----------



## Jumper

Ardoise shoulder


----------



## lisahopkins

Dark night GSH city


----------



## lisahopkins

lisahopkins said:
			
		

> Dark night GSH city



And Anthra quilted moto


----------



## mayakamrsfoo

Onthego said:
			
		

> Without flash.
> With flash.
> My new city. First bal. Super great everyday bag. Fits my lifestyle at the moment. My Chanel flaps and Hs will have to wait. Super light, super comfortable (except maybe the zipper at times). Love the color, great summer bag.



Congrats. It's a beautiful colour, is this Gris Poivre? I want to get this colour for the bal.


----------



## Chynableu

My orange Day bag


----------



## babyskyblue

Rose blush day mRGGH.


----------



## iuvcoach

DV RH Velo


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## jsc6

GGH City


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## putte

My Pumpkin Tweed City


----------



## justpeachy127

Black RH velo


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## juriatah

my one and only Polka dot city ^^ 
just took her on a vacation!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Gris poivre mrgh part-time


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sanguine Flap yesterday and Coquelicot RH First today...


----------



## pourprelover

cassis mrrgh pt ...


----------



## kawaii628

08 sapphire city


----------



## capbaggirl

Bp gsh pt


----------



## Harper Quinn

Murier RH city


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Blue Paon RGGH City


----------



## Onthego

So this is Gris cement I think. Also I need help is this GGH. Well whatever it is I love it. Goes with everything so far. Even if it didn't right now changing bags is annoying


----------



## ieweuyhs

Light Olive GSH PT


----------



## Livia1

^ Hi Ches!


Carrying my *Black RH City* today.


----------



## lisahopkins

DN GSH city and quilted moto (again)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:
			
		

> ^ Hi Ches!
> 
> Carrying my Black RH City today.



Hey *Livia*! 

Cheating with a Celine today but my usual Bal posse is lurking around in the bag - Canard RGGH Money, Marine and Pommier MMs, Jaune MU.


----------



## maxxout

ieweuyhs said:


> Hey *Livia*!
> 
> Cheating with a Celine today but my usual Bal posse is lurking around in the bag - Canard RGGH Money, Marine and Pommier MMs, Jaune MU.



Yes...you are cheating...but in style.

2005* CARAMEL CITY*


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> Yes...you are cheating...but in style.
> 
> 2005* CARAMEL CITY*



Woot! I miss you! I was just thinking of *riry* and you earlier!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
miss you too.......so we will have to keep meeting like this

but to keep this thread about wearing....tomorrow I am wearing my most awesome and hugely loved* 2004 GREY CITY with PH*


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:
			
		

> ^^^
> miss you too.......so we will have to keep meeting like this
> 
> but to keep this thread about wearing....tomorrow I am wearing my most awesome and hugely loved 2004 GREY CITY with PH



Yes! We are back to rendezvous-ing on this thread and hope *Livia* doesn't see us! 

I'll be using my Dark Violet GGH PT (I think)...


----------



## Caliblu

Calcaire city '05


----------



## pinkboudoir

Rose Bruyere mRGGH Day


----------



## sharilie

Canard rh day


----------



## ieweuyhs

ieweuyhs said:
			
		

> Yes! We are back to rendezvous-ing on this thread and hope Livia doesn't see us!
> 
> I'll be using my Dark Violet GGH PT (I think)...



Yup, DV GGH PT today...


----------



## Honeylicious

RH black City


----------



## Caliblu

Lilac city '04


----------



## *want it all*

2004 black RH city.


----------



## Bridgit66

09 black PT GSH
07 SAPPHIRE CP


----------



## lvcrml

GRGH anthra PT


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## tatertot

Sang GCH Velo


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Caramel RH First*


----------



## maxxout

2004 *yellow purse* YELLOW PURSE


----------



## iuvcoach

Black GSH Hip


----------



## imlvholic

Amethyst CGH City


----------



## Honeylicious

RH black City today


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Rose Bruyere mRGGH City*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Sanguine RH City


----------



## Caliblu

Wonderfully slouchy black ph '03 city


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sharilie said:


> Canard rh day



Me too :greengrin:


----------



## pinkboudoir

Orange Brule RGGH Work-this has been in hibernation since I got her.


----------



## Nekko

I'm wearing my Sahara city with GGH


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My new aqua city GGH!


----------



## bellabags23

Congrats *yowong52*


----------



## tatertot

Sandstone GGH WE


----------



## CeeJay

tatertot said:


> Sandstone GGH WE



*OH MAN *TT* .. that combo is an epic classic!!!!  *

I've been on a RED kick (quelle surprise, right?!?!) .. wearing my Rubisse GGH Part-Time!


----------



## thedseer

black ph city


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ruby RH City


----------



## missnicoleeee

Im wearing My new electric blue day!


----------



## clevercat

Shamelessly reposting these photos - today I will be carrying my 07 Tomato Work. Love all that smooshy leather.....


----------



## missnicoleeee

clevercat said:


> Shamelessly reposting these photos - today I will be carrying my 07 Tomato Work. Love all that smooshy leather.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802115
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802116



gorgeous bags!!! i have your tomato's work little sister, the city!


----------



## capbaggirl

Evergreen GSH City


----------



## CeeJay

clevercat said:


> Shamelessly reposting these photos - today I will be carrying my 07 Tomato Work. Love all that smooshy leather.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802115
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802116



OOOOOOH, OOOOOOOH, OOOOOOOH .. a veritable vegetable garden of smooshiness!!!!!  Is that an *'07 Violet* behind the yummy *'07 Tomato*???  I have 2 Tomato PT's; love that freakin' leather sooooo much along with my '07 Violene PT!!!  2007 was an epic Balenciaga year for the leather!!


----------



## clevercat

CeeJay said:


> OOOOOOH, OOOOOOOH, OOOOOOOH .. a veritable vegetable garden of smooshiness!!!!! Is that an *'07 Violet* behind the yummy *'07 Tomato*??? I have 2 Tomato PT's; love that freakin' leather sooooo much along with my '07 Violene PT!!! 2007 was an epic Balenciaga year for the leather!!


 
There is something SO special about Tomato leather, isn't there? Bag behind it is my much-loved Raisin....


----------



## pbdb

Bleu Lavande GSH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Hello there, *pbdb*!

Evergreen GSH Day today!


----------



## pbdb

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Hello there, *pbdb*!
> 
> Evergreen GSH Day today!



Hi ches!! Hope you're doing OK!
Typhoon passing by HK today. How's everything in SG?


----------



## Susan Lee

Atlantique RGGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

pbdb said:


> Hi ches!! Hope you're doing OK!
> Typhoon passing by HK today. How's everything in SG?



My friend who's there now was telling me about it. Looks set to worsen at night?

In a way, we're blessed here in SG. No typhoons nor natural disasters. Today was a hot sunny day.




Susan Lee said:


> Atlantique RGGH City



Hey *Susan*! Been a long time since I saw you around tPF! How's things? I see you're still a fan of blues!


----------



## lisahopkins

2005 Teal day PH (large cross body) not sure what the styles official name is


----------



## Julija

Orange Brulee RH City and I love it


----------



## Susan Lee

ieweuyhs said:


> Hey *Susan*! Been a long time since I saw you around tPF! How's things? I see you're still a fan of blues!



Hi Ches! Long time! Ive been here and there but lately been so busy with my two wiggly almost year old goofy pups  Always will love the Bal blues-Atlantique is probably one of my most versatile ones too!
How are you dear?


----------



## ieweuyhs

Susan Lee said:


> Hi Ches! Long time! Ive been here and there but lately been so busy with my two wiggly almost year old goofy pups  Always will love the Bal blues-Atlantique is probably one of my most versatile ones too!
> How are you dear?



Heya! Well, your goofy pups sure look adorable in your avatar! Work's been hectic so I haven't spent much time here... 

I'm your polar opposite - I'll always love Bal REDS! In fact, today I'm using Sang RH City!


----------



## capbaggirl

*BL GSH PT *


----------



## Susan Lee

ieweuyhs said:


> Heya! Well, your goofy pups sure look adorable in your avatar! Work's been hectic so I haven't spent much time here...
> 
> I'm your polar opposite - I'll always love Bal REDS! In fact, today I'm using Sang RH City!



Ahhhh how I miss my Sang!!! That was one super RED for sure!!!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Sanguine RH City


----------



## clevercat

Raisin GSH Work


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Vert Menthe Maxi Twiggy


----------



## Irissy

Pink sorbet velo


----------



## Jumper

Today is a '11 Papyrus First day....


----------



## Livia1

I'm on vacation and only brought one bag ... black RH City


----------



## imlvholic

I'm in NY w/ my Black RH City.


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Black RH City*


----------



## duckyducky

cyclament rose gold city


----------



## thedseer

continuing the trend - black city


----------



## Indiana

2012 Anthra Town yumyum


----------



## babyskyblue

Mangue RH City!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

'12 Black mRGGH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Cafe GGH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Anthra First


----------



## Susan Lee

Canard RGGH Work


----------



## babyskyblue

Gris Poivre Day mRGGH.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Been wearing RGGH Orange Brulee Work for days!


----------



## MAGJES

Carrying my Dark Violet RH Work


----------



## CeeJay

'07 Violet/Violene GSH PT!


----------



## tatertot

Sang GCH Velo


----------



## babyskyblue

Vieux Rose RGGH City.


----------



## iuvcoach

Lagon Velo RH


----------



## Eve5

City DV with Small GH (and my only one for now)


----------



## Julija

2010 RH Bleu Roi love love love it!


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City. Last day of vacation ... I love my black RH City but I can't wait to carry something different tomorrow.


----------



## thedseer

true red city all weekend


----------



## shelzbags

06 Grenat RH City


----------



## fionarcat

Camel weekender for my trip down to Cornwall.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Anthra GSH Work 



Livia1 said:


> Black RH City. Last day of vacation ... I love my black RH City but I can't wait to carry something different tomorrow.



Hope you're having fun! I want a vacation too!


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Anthra GSH Work
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're having fun! I want a vacation too!




Thanks, sweet Ches 
I had _the _most lovely and relaxing time. 
Btw, I am absolutely certain that you deserve some vacation!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Vert Menthe RGGH Day 



Livia1 said:


> Thanks, sweet Ches
> I had _the _most lovely and relaxing time.
> Btw, I am absolutely certain that you deserve some vacation!



Glad you enjoyed your vacation! And "relaxing" is indeed the keyword! No point coming back from a vacation all tired out. 

Yes, I've been dreaming of a beach resort getaway - lazing by the beach with a good book. It's been ages since I did that.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> Vert Menthe RGGH Day
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your vacation! And "relaxing" is indeed the keyword! No point coming back from a vacation all tired out.
> 
> Yes, I've been dreaming of a beach resort getaway - lazing by the beach with a good book. It's been ages since I did that.




I hope you get to have a vacation soon!


Carried my *Anthra RGGH City *today and will be taking my *black GGH Flat Clutch *with me to the movies tonight.


----------



## mere girl

black RH Day - feels so light after carrying my anthra RGGH City!


----------



## maxxout

2005 *Bubblegum Pink Work*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> I hope you get to have a vacation soon!
> 
> 
> Carried my *Anthra RGGH City *today and will be taking my *black GGH Flat Clutch *with me to the movies tonight.



I hope so too! 

2009 Lilac RH City later today...


----------



## capbaggirl

Outremer GSH PT .....forgot how much I love love love this colour!


----------



## Livia1

Went out for burgers, carried my Black RH Envelope Clutch


----------



## Cait

'11 Bleu Lavande RGGH City.


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Rose Bruyere mRGGH City*


----------



## pbdb

Cyclamen RGGH City


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## CeeJay

capbaggirl said:


> Outremer GSH PT .....forgot how much I love love love this colour!



TWINS!!!  I took my *Outremer GSH PT* out for a spin last night, but today, decided to break out the *'07 French Blue GGH PT*!


----------



## shelzbags

Uh huh, uh huh Going to take my "new" Saddle rh City!!!!


----------



## Cait

Vert Thyme SGH Day


----------



## mere girl

^^ nice colour!

black RH Day - may be 'boring' but I love it!


----------



## pourprelover

pourpre day rh...


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## rx4dsoul

Black RH Day


----------



## babyskyblue

Vieux Rose RGGH city


----------



## bag in black

Anthra City in RGGHW


----------



## mere girl

*black RH Day*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Chataigne RH City*


----------



## MAGJES

*'05 Turquoise City*


----------



## iuvcoach

Black GSH Hip


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Caramel RH First*


----------



## BabyG

Grenadine RH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Ruby RH City


----------



## capbaggirl

Black GGH PT


----------



## babyskyblue

Gris Povire Day mRGGH.


----------



## babyskyblue

capbaggirl said:
			
		

> Black GGH PT



**N** I didn't know you have a GGH!  Niceee!


----------



## BabyG

Eggplant GSH City


----------



## MAGJES

Dark Night RGGH Velo


----------



## molee808

black mini rggh pompon
black mini pocket


----------



## Honeylicious

RH Ardoise Velo pair with black city strap ..


----------



## sharilie

AG Work


----------



## French75

2007 Marine Work


----------



## vlore

Cyclade RH Work


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Rose Bruyere mRGGH City*


----------



## mere girl

anthra RGGH City   (edit....oops sorry for the big pic!)


----------



## French75

very nice !! 
I haven't been connected a lot lately but would like to thank you very much for your sweet message in the bay forum  that was super sweet of you. I finally gave here a little refund, but a very reasonable one, I was too afraid of loosing with Paypal and having all the troubles ... 
Thanks again !!



mere girl said:


> anthra RGGH City   (edit....oops sorry for the big pic!)


----------



## Richard.

My Clip M in Ecorce; this is it's first outing!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## Livia1

Anthra First


----------



## French75

2003 red city


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City *


----------



## duodavesgirl

Anthra mGSH City


----------



## AJ1025

Vert Gazon RH Work!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Light Olive GSH PT yesterday, Bleu Cobalt RH FC today...

Still haven't decided what to use tomorrow though...


----------



## Cioss

Noix City RH


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## MAGJES

'09 Pourpre RH Work


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Ooh, new cat?

Cypress RH Velo


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Ooh, new cat?

Cypress RH Velo


----------



## shelzbags

05 Black rh City


----------



## Cait

Bleu Lavande RGGH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Charbon GGH PT


----------



## capbaggirl

Glycine mGSH City


----------



## telrunya

black rh work


----------



## QueenLouis

Casual Friday at work, wearing my 3 day old Lagon Velo. It's mostly covered in shadow here in my car, but I think this might be the best photo representation I've seen of the color.


----------



## south-of-france

^Gorgeous!!!

At work with my Praline RGGH PT


----------



## Susan Lee

Canard RGGH Work


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot First *


----------



## rachelkitty

Bleu indigo mini GSH city


----------



## CeeJay

Been busy switching out bags here & there; right now .. Rubisse GSH PT!!


----------



## maxxout

*2004 Red City*


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot First* again today.


----------



## CeeJay

maxxout said:
			
		

> 2004 Red City



Oooooh - so jealous!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Beloved Black First with a cuff


----------



## baghag411

Dark Night Day RH


----------



## French75

2003 Blue jean city in San Diego


----------



## aprillsrin

'10 First BOS


----------



## pquiles

Coquielot GGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Anthracite GSH Work


----------



## shelzbags

05 Bordeaux City


----------



## jmcadon

2007 Jaune Twiggy...love this bag!


----------



## boarbb

Blue indigo city


----------



## Livia1

Went out for dinner, brought my Black GGH Flat Clutch


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Heya, *Livia1*!

Black Milkyway Papier A4 Tote


----------



## vink

2009 Officier RH City.


----------



## Susan Lee

05 Black Twiggy


----------



## lisahopkins

2011Dark Night City GSH


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Heya, *Livia1*!
> 
> Black Milkyway Papier A4 Tote


 

Hey Ches! :salute:


I'm carrying my *Coquelicot RH City* today


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Rose Bruyere mRGGH City*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Livia1 said:


> Hey Ches! :salute:
> 
> 
> I'm carrying my *Coquelicot RH City* today



:salute: How's the weather in your part of the world? Over*here, it's HOT! 31 - 33ºC. :rain::storm: doesn't help to cool the weather much. 

I nearly used my Coquelicot First but decided to go with Officier GSH Pom Pon which needs to get out more often.


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> :salute: How's the weather in your part of the world? Over*here, it's HOT! 31 - 33ºC. :rain::storm: doesn't help to cool the weather much.
> 
> I nearly used my Coquelicot First but decided to go with Officier GSH Pom Pon which needs to get out more often.



It's been so hot here as well. For about a week now, it's been more than 30ºC. It's hard to complain though because we've had a pretty lousy summer (the first weeks of July I still wore my trenchcoat and a scarf in the morning ) but I'm glad it's cooled off now, down to 23-24ºC today. Phew! That's the perfect weather imo.

I hope you get some cooler weather too. 30ºC is just too hot!


----------



## hericlj

Carrying my new baby 2012 black RH city today. Absolutely loving it!


----------



## AJ1025

07 Black GGH Part Time!


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City* again today.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Almost the same bag - Sang RH City for me today 

Yes, 30 deg C is too hot but alas that's what we get all year round!


----------



## baghag411

Dark Night Day -- LOVE her!!


----------



## pbdb

Pommier GGH City


----------



## Selene29

S/S 2011 GSH Grenadine Work

t-storm in NYC on and off, trying to take the grenadine out some more before summer ends.


----------



## Karianne

I am wearing my Cyclamen city


----------



## Cait

Vert Thyme GSH Day


----------



## madforhandbags

My new Black City mGSH is on it's first outing with me today.  Love her!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GGH City


----------



## TMitch6542

2008 Vermillion RH City. My first "new" BBag and still one of my favorites.


----------



## lisahopkins

Dark Night GSH.   (I'm feeling the love for the giant hardware again, it had wained)


----------



## mere girl

^ ooh that's lovely!
black 05 City today


----------



## babyskyblue

Ardoise RGGH City.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ruby Courier


----------



## clevercat

07 Tomato GSH Work


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City


----------



## mere girl

Black RH city


----------



## ieweuyhs

Wish I had a Black RH City to complete a hat trick, but alas, 2009 Lilac RH City today for me.


----------



## Susan Lee

05 Black Twiggy


----------



## Yikkie

Cyclamen twiggy for a nice pop of colour!


----------



## twinkie2006

my new Black minigiant city


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:
			
		

> Wish I had a Black RH City to complete a hat trick, but alas, 2009 Lilac RH City today for me.



Oh, I'm sure you'll live 


Carrying my Coquelicot First today.


----------



## CeeJay

Livia1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm sure you'll live
> 
> Carrying my Coquelicot First today.



Man, I totally give you major kudos .. I would never be able to pack all my "stuff" into a current First!!  I need to downsize!!!


----------



## shelzbags

Rediscovered the love for my 06 Bleu Roi Purse. Decided not to sell her.


----------



## MAGJES

Anthracite RGGH Work


----------



## lisahopkins

Grid Tarmac mSGH Day (goes great with jeans)


----------



## imlvholic

DV Gold RH City


----------



## Livia1

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## trikhey_03

Parttime palmtree in giant silver hardware


----------



## shelzbags

05 Olive rh City


----------



## tatertot

Lt Olive RGGH Work


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot First*


----------



## babyontheway

RT day


----------



## Cait

Bleu Lavande RGGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Vert Menthe RGGH Day


----------



## Selene29

Black GGH City.  it's love.


----------



## MAGJES

'08 Coral RH City


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## Susan Lee

08 Marine SGH PT


----------



## ieweuyhs

Dark Violet GGH Part Time


----------



## bananaofmyeye

Latte mRGGH Day


----------



## rachelkitty

Black Papier A4


----------



## johannamaria

2day Im wearing my Bal City Suede CHW with my steve madden animal print flats
Im loving it!!! 
Nice day y'all


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Vert Gazon GGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Lovely bag!

Murier GSH First today


----------



## trikhey_03

Today I am wearing my parttime palmtree with GSHW


----------



## Selene29

Grenadine GSH Work, just a few more times before i put it away for fall.


----------



## ganis_r

wearing My pt black Rh 2012...My new bag, really love the leather


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Lovely 2010 outremer twiggy!


----------



## johannamaria

Today on this lovely sunny day Im wearing my City GRHW cypress green
 it still


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra First*


----------



## CeeJay

I will be toting my wonderful Bleu Roi Riva Velo around LA-LA land today !!!


----------



## putte

2005 Teal By


----------



## MAGJES

Cumin mRGGH Work


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pourpre GSH Part Time


----------



## Susan Lee

Canard RGGH Work


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Vert Gazon GGH City


----------



## chells

Pourpre Twiggy


----------



## madforhandbags

At work with my Rose Blush RH City.  Sorry about the ladies room surroundings....:shame:


----------



## lisahopkins

My Gris Tarmc Day (bought it a little Welsh Dragon charm)


----------



## Mariana_168

lisahopkins said:
			
		

> My Gris Tarmc Day (bought it a little Welsh Dragon charm)



Nice bag charm, and your bag too. Here's mine.


----------



## MrsJstar

^ Is the Bluete?!?


----------



## Maddy luv

coq mRGGH velo


----------



## rx4dsoul

This with my new cuff!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin RH Day today, Anthracite GSH Work tomorrow...


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GGH City


----------



## t_lo

black RGGH PT  she has been my go-to lately!


----------



## madforhandbags

Black mGSH City.


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Galet GCH Work


----------



## Maddy luv

My beloved black RGGH work


----------



## ganis_r

My new balenciaga part time RH black , really luv ittttt&#128147;&#128147;&#128147;&#128147;


----------



## AJ1025

Have been with RH Tomato Work all week, just switched into an RM Black Basketweave MAB for the weekend.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## miu miu1

Black Cherry RH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Coquelicot RH First now. I'll be going home with a surprise later.


----------



## molee808

gris tarmac hip


----------



## Bridgit66

Cyclamen City RH - today's her debut


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bridgit66 said:
			
		

> Cyclamen City RH - today's her debut



Ah its soo pretty! Congrats


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cypress RH Velo


----------



## Maddy luv

Black RGGH work


----------



## ieweuyhs

Light Olive GSH PT


----------



## Susan Lee

Atlantique RGGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Debuting my Lagon GSH Town! TGIF!


----------



## maxxout

^^^

Oh really??  Love this color with silver.   Did you feel spiffy all day long?   

I would.

*2004 SEAFOAM PURSE* (because it was hot here today)

*2005 ROUGE THEATER WORK* (because it was cool here yesterday)


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> 
> Oh really??  Love this color with silver.   Did you feel spiffy all day long?
> 
> I would.
> 
> *2004 SEAFOAM PURSE* (because it was hot here today)
> 
> *2005 ROUGE THEATER WORK* (because it was cool here yesterday)



I just started using the bag an hour ago, but YEAH! I'm all spiffed up for work! 

Woot! Back to your two bag practice? Lovely choices you have there!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Not using two much anymore. The big red bag was my yesterday bag.  Your bag makes me want to break out my turquoise!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> Not using two much anymore. The big red bag was my yesterday bag.  Your bag makes me want to break out my turquoise!!!



Ahh... 

You should! Looking at my Lagon makes me happy! And at peace with the world. And I wish I'm on a beach resort somewhere right now!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Man that sounds good.  Can't you see a bunch of us meeting up on some nice island.....Bora Bora perhaps or the Maldives?   Or damit...ANY beach...and we all bring our ocean colored bags.
Susan Lee and her Atlantique, you and Dragon and your Lagon, me and Turquoise or Seafoam.  I wonder how many of us have ocean colored bags (aka BLUE duh!)  Let's start a thread.


----------



## ieweuyhs

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> Man that sounds good.  Can't you see a bunch of us meeting up on some nice island.....Bora Bora perhaps or the Maldives?   Or damit...ANY beach...and we all bring our ocean colored bags.
> Susan Lee and her Atlantique, you and Dragon and your Lagon, me and Turquoise or Seafoam.  I wonder how many of us have ocean colored bags (aka BLUE duh!)



That would be awesome! Name the date and place and I'll be there with bells on!


----------



## iuvcoach




----------



## ieweuyhs

Blue Cobalt RH Flat Clutch


----------



## Maddy luv

Atlantique RH city


----------



## MAGJES

2011 Coquelicot RGGH Velo


----------



## ieweuyhs

Lagon GSH Town again...


----------



## molee808

black rggh mini pompon~


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Lagoon Velo


----------



## dragonette

Lagon Classic Mini Pompon


----------



## mere girl

05 black City....


----------



## Indiana

DN Mini Pom


----------



## lisahopkins

Black maxi twiggy





& Black moto with black zips


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sang RH City


----------



## MAGJES

Cassis mRGGH City


----------



## xha

My favourite Black GSH 21 City  bag,GSH Anthra Money wallet,mini first key charm in Gris Tarmac and porte monnaie mRGH Rose Bruyere


----------



## madforhandbags

Rose Blush City with RH..


----------



## kobe939

Canard maxi twiggy,


----------



## mere girl

05 black Day


----------



## MAGJES

2010 Seigle RH Day


----------



## dragonette

Glycine Classic MPP


----------



## iuvcoach

GT Day


----------



## Loveheart

Dark Fonce RH Velo


----------



## dragonette

Lagon MPP with me today!


----------



## madforhandbags

My Coq Town went shopping with me today.


----------



## rycechica1016

my velo bleu lavande, took her out with me earlier today for the first time!


----------



## Bridgit66

rycechica1016 said:


> my velo bleu lavande, took her out with me earlier today for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 1893382



OMG Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## dragonette

Technically yesterday... Coquelicot MPP to watch Avenue Q!


----------



## Maddy luv

2011 Black RGGH work


----------



## iuvcoach

Black MPP


----------



## mere girl

all these mini poms are making me want one again - they are just so cute!

black RH Day today


----------



## ieweuyhs

Lilac RH City - haven't been using my Bals since last Thursday!


----------



## molee808

Sienna Day + Gris Tarmac Hip + black mini pocket + mogano cp ^,^


----------



## vcp

Anthra Work with RGGH


----------



## rycechica1016

Bridgit66 said:
			
		

> OMG Gorgeous!!!!



thanks Bridg!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Light Olive GSH PT


----------



## jmcadon

Twiggy in Jaune...yum


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GGH City


----------



## seikow

2008 F/W Marine City with RH


----------



## Honeylicious

*2010 black City *


----------



## lizz

Poker fonce city


----------



## ieweuyhs

Tempete RH Work today to match the rain clouds on this rainy day...


----------



## swhao907

high tea at holiday.


----------



## Cait

Bleu Lavande RGGH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

With gold on my mind, it's Charbon GGH City today.


----------



## Dearest girl

currently chloe paraty in peacock.


----------



## Cait

Vert Thyme SGH Day


----------



## Bridgit66

My new HG '10 Outremer GCH City...so in love with this bag!!!!


----------



## rycechica1016

Bridgit66 said:
			
		

> My new HG '10 Outremer GCH City...so in love with this bag!!!!



i love it!!!


----------



## xha

My black GSH city


----------



## Maddy luv

2007 Black RH City


----------



## johannamaria

Mini pompon CHW !!!!


----------



## sydgirl

Bleu lavande work!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My charbon ggh city


----------



## Trail7

Orange brule City.  Love, love, love it.  It makes my heart sing when I see it all shmooshed up next to me on the passenger seat.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Ruby Courier


----------



## smally

Jaune work with GSH today


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## lisahopkins

Grenat Box






(It holds so much for a small bag)


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pourpre GSH PT


----------



## Honeylicious

*rose bruyere PT in rggh  *


----------



## molee808

Gris Tarmac Hip


----------



## Fantashley

lisahopkins said:


> Grenat Box
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905247
> 
> 
> (It holds so much for a small bag)


She's sooo pretty! ( i know its kind of disturbing i look at bals like Some people look at kids haha )


----------



## Kayzee

Black Town Silver small GH. 
Love it as I can wear it crossbody.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cypress RH Velo


----------



## Livia1

^ Hi Ches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Carried my *black RH City *today.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Heya, *Livia1*!

Anthracite GSH Work


----------



## ceeli

My 07 marine city


----------



## tatertot

Lt Olive RGGH Work for me today


----------



## thedseer

black ph city all week


----------



## Maddy luv

My 07 Black RH City


----------



## MAGJES

Militaire RH Work


----------



## xha

My Black GSH City


----------



## AJ1025

Black RH Work


----------



## clevercat

Raisin GSH Work today.....eighteen months since I got this bag, and it still makes me smile each time I use it.


----------



## JGlam

my black rh city


----------



## lvcrml

Coq rh city


----------



## vink

09 Granny Twiggy for the second day!  I'm recouping my love for Bal.


----------



## CeeJay

After fighting one of my old Henry Beguelin bags (which I love, but seriously, the thing is like Fort Knox!) .. I'm back to my '08 Rubisse GGH PT!!!  Love the pop of color!


----------



## Susan Lee

Anthra RGGH City-my squishy puddle of goodness!!!


----------



## seikow

2008 Marine RH City


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Heya *Livia1*!

Raisin RH Day


----------



## Balvert

Black G21 GSH Work ~ falling in love with it all over again.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Dark Violet GGH PT


----------



## Livia1

^^ Hi *Ches*!


*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## BPC

05 chocolate.. yummy


----------



## OverForTea

2012 GP city. Will switch out to the black with rh later in the day! Aw, I love having choices.


----------



## smally

Rose Thulian Day with mgsh today


----------



## molee808

Gris Tarmac hip in the morning
Black rggh mini pompon afternoon


----------



## MissMerion

2007 black sgh city with the best leather of my collection


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my new love


----------



## Fantashley

Pollie-Jean said:


> my new love



Cute!


----------



## dragonette

Rose Bruyere MPP


----------



## shelzbags

08 Ocean GSH City


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dragonette said:


> Rose Bruyere MPP
> 
> View attachment 1917947



Love this combo !


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Mimosa RGGH City


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot First*


----------



## MissMerion

Vert Menthe city rh + Vert de Gris leather jacket


----------



## Susan Lee

Anthra RGGH City


----------



## rycechica1016

Bleu Lavande Velo RGGH


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## pbdb

Tempete GCH City '09


----------



## smally

Coq RH Town


----------



## Maddy luv

Atlantique RH City


----------



## clevercat

My lovely smooshy RaisinWork (again!)


----------



## ningeve

coq velo!


----------



## r3rar3ra

My gucci bag &#58388;&#58388;


----------



## ieweuyhs

Lagon GSH Town


----------



## molee808

black rggh mini pompon


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GGH City


----------



## TheMrsKwok

My one and only bbag :3


----------



## ieweuyhs

Coquelicot RH First


----------



## S.J.A.P

City brogues mangue


----------



## johannamaria

My Black mini pompon RHW


----------



## Maddy luv

My Black RH City


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## Livia1

Carried my *Black RH Envelope Clutch *last evening.

Today I'm carrying my *Black RH City.*


----------



## stargliss

Coquelicot Rh town


----------



## hrhsunshine

Well, of course, my brand spankin' new LE Black Gold RH City


----------



## anthrocite_love

My beloved 2012 Anthracite City in mini RGGH. Such a perfect fall color


----------



## MAGJES

Seigle RGGH PT


----------



## ieweuyhs

Black Milkyway A4 Papier this dreary rainy day


----------



## dragonette

^ it's blasting hot now!

Rose Bruyere MPP today


----------



## Maddy luv

My Sorbet Day


----------



## ieweuyhs

dragonette said:


> ^ it's blasting hot now!
> 
> Rose Bruyere MPP today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929759



Lol. Well, it was dark rain clouds when I was going to work. Raining around going home time. 

Vert Menthe RGGH Day today


----------



## hrhsunshine

Happy Halloween!

Wearing my new LE Black GRH City


----------



## 336

Envelope in black


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## Susan Lee

05 Navy Twiggy


----------



## ieweuyhs

Officier GSH Pom Pon


----------



## wenrich

Galet 2008 GSH part time


----------



## AnmaMD

Black first with rh!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sang RH City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Anthra GGH PT


----------



## rycechica1016

Cyclamen City RGGH


----------



## Stacy31

Cumin City-I love this bag!


----------



## kalexachu

11 Praline GSH City


----------



## wenrich

Canard rggh town without sling (I took it out)


----------



## Livia1

*Black GGH Flat Clutch*


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Aqua city ggh


----------



## ieweuyhs

Charbon GGH City


----------



## hrhsunshine

Last night, I went to a Bar Mitzvah reception. Carried Sanguine GSH EC.

Today, Black GRH City


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ieweuyhs said:


> Charbon GGH City


We are bag twins! I thought no one had love for Charbon. It is so gorgeous with GGH. Definitely one of my faves!
I was so close to wearing mine today too


----------



## Lawseenai

BV veneta in brown


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## Susan Lee

05 Navy Twiggy-switching to Atlantique RGGH City tomorrow


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Charbon City GGH


----------



## tatertot

Sandstone GGH WE


----------



## sydgirl

Bleu paon city rhw


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pourpre GSH PT yesterday and 2009 LE Lilac RH City today.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ieweuyhs said:


> Pourpre GSH PT yesterday and 2009 LE Lilac RH City today.


 OMG!! You lucky one...I am dying for a pourpre GSH PT!


----------



## dragonette

Rose Thulian MPP with me on errands


----------



## Maddy luv

Black RH City


----------



## ieweuyhs

Murier GSH First


----------



## tatertot

Rockin' my new Lagon Maxi Twiggy today


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Grey Velo in Hamilton leather... Nickel hw.  Trading her out tonight though for something else!


----------



## citychris

My new lagon maxi twiggy.  This is my new favorite style!


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Envelope Clutch


----------



## ieweuyhs

anthracite GSH Work


----------



## Indiana

Canard Town


----------



## Maddy luv

Black RH City


----------



## cologne

Maddy luv said:


> Black RH City



same here, perfect bag for a cold dark rainy day in NYC


----------



## Maddy luv

cologne said:


> same here, perfect bag for a cold dark rainy day in NYC


yes, same weather here :rain:


----------



## ritzy

Dark Violet Town


----------



## tatertot

Lagon Maxi Twiggy for me today


----------



## madforhandbags

My new-to-me '06 Lilac Twiggy that just arrived yesterday from Real Deal Collection. I'm loving this style.  

New Twiggy and I bonded immediately and she's at work with me today.


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## yuan0620

Classic city in black


----------



## juriatah

rouge holiday ´13


----------



## Indiana

Canard Town cos I just can't put her down...


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## msPing

my staple city - antracite city!!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## chunkylover53

Black 12 LE GGH velo


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black RGGH City


----------



## chunkylover53

chunkylover53 said:


> Black 12 LE GGH velo



This again! In love with Balenciaga all over again.


----------



## imlvholic

Dark Violet Gold RH City


----------



## kate xp

2013 Holiday collection Noir Velo


----------



## pinoko24

City sparkle in thanksgiving dinner's groceries shopping!!! ^_^


----------



## Honeylicious

after many days with my RB PT, took black City with me today


----------



## jooon

^^^ OMG! What a delicious puddle Honeylicious!

I took my HG Rouge Theatre twiggy out today. This one is a permanent member in my collection!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## dragonette

Lagon MPP with me in Bangkok


----------



## tracybeloved

tatertot said:


> Lagon Maxi Twiggy for me today


Super lovely!


----------



## pourprelover

Dragonette... I love ur boots, may i know the brand? Off course luv ur mpp as usual..


----------



## hrhsunshine

2009 Pourpre RH City!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## Maddy luv

Black RH City


----------



## pinoko24

Lime green with GGH (one of my favorites) ^_^


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 1960154
> 
> 
> Lime green with GGH (one of my favorites) ^_^
> 
> View attachment 1960155



Wow! Awesome bag!


----------



## pinoko24

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Wow! Awesome bag!



Thanks


----------



## dragonette

pourprelover said:
			
		

> Dragonette... I love ur boots, may i know the brand? Off course luv ur mpp as usual..



They are Frye Carmen Harness Short boots!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Pourpre GSH City


----------



## Maddy luv

Black RGGH Work


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Black GGH City


----------



## Honeylicious

*anthracite RH Work*


----------



## dragonette

Still with Lagon MPP, this time wearing black.


----------



## sandicat3

My new B bag as of yesterday, an Outremer Twiggy


----------



## madforhandbags

My new-to-me '06 Lilac Twiggy from Real Deal Collection.


----------



## Susan Lee

08 Marine SGH Part Time


----------



## lisahopkins

Gris Tarmac mGSH day


----------



## j0yc3

chocolate city


----------



## RT1

Black city


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Susan Lee said:


> 08 Marine SGH Part Time


----------



## hrhsunshine

Black GRH City


----------



## imlaughin247

Poker Fonce City!


----------



## Honeylicious

dragonette said:


> Still with Lagon MPP, this time wearing black.


Finally I see you wear black~


----------



## reddishpink

Second time bringing my baby out! Coquelicot Town !


----------



## lvsweetness

packed into my outremer pt


----------



## Susan Lee

05 Navy twiggy


----------



## catsinthebag

lvsweetness said:


> packed into my outremer pt
> 
> View attachment 1966572



Love these colors!


----------



## lvsweetness

catsinthebag said:


> Love these colors!



thanks!


----------



## imlvholic

Coq City


----------



## fawkex

Orange Brule RGGH City


----------



## jooon

^^^ We are almost twins... fraternal maybe?  I carried my Orange Brule RGGH work today! Oh man, isn't Orange Brule just the best Fawkex!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

jooon said:


> ^^^ We are almost twins... fraternal maybe?  I carried my Orange Brule RGGH work today! Oh man, isn't Orange Brule just the best Fawkex!



Oh wow is that ever gorgeous! I have never seen OB!


----------



## rycechica1016

jooon said:
			
		

> ^^^ We are almost twins... fraternal maybe?  I carried my Orange Brule RGGH work today! Oh man, isn't Orange Brule just the best Fawkex!



this is one gorgeous combo! love it! i want one now!lol!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rycechica1016 said:


> this is one gorgeous combo! love it! i want one now!lol!



You want them all!


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> You want them all!



hahahaha! dont we all want them all? im cut off right now! everything starting today is for my eyes only! and i can just drool drool drool..  for months!


----------



## jooon

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh wow is that ever gorgeous! I have never seen OB!





rycechica1016 said:


> this is one gorgeous combo! love it! i want one now!lol!



Can I be the Bag Devil and convince you to put OB on your radar? 

And I have good reason too! OB is such a wonderful mix of orange and brown. Perfect for fall and winter if you ask me. And the RGGH! Mmm... lovely nutty goodness!

And Yoyotomatoe... aren't you a GH21 lover?


----------



## fancypants7

Bubblegum Pink Day


----------



## yoyotomatoe

jooon said:


> Can I be the Bag Devil and convince you to put OB on your radar?
> 
> And I have good reason too! OB is such a wonderful mix of orange and brown. Perfect for fall and winter if you ask me. And the RGGH! Mmm... lovely nutty goodness!
> 
> And Yoyotomatoe... aren't you a GH21 lover?



Hehe yes I am totally G21 lover! I am not an orange person though...don't have much to match with in my closet. But I sure love yours, the combo is perfect! I seldom see OB...must be real rare.

rycechica is on a roll right now though so you can definitely enable her


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Hehe yes I am totally G21 lover! I am not an orange person though...don't have much to match with in my closet. But I sure love yours, the combo is perfect! I seldom see OB...must be real rare.
> 
> rycechica is on a roll right now though so you can definitely enable her



lol! definitely not right now! i had an eye for this ob combo few months ago but gave up cuz its very rare. rh usually comes up on ebay but cant do tassels. maybe someday soon!


----------



## tatertot

Sandstone GGH WE today


----------



## Maddy luv

Black RH City


----------



## nikip01

Gris Tarmac Day with GSH


----------



## chunkylover53

Black RH mini city


----------



## Trail7

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 1956674
> 
> 
> City sparkle in thanksgiving dinner's groceries shopping!!! ^_^



I LOVE these pics!  I love to take my Bals grocery shopping and see it all nestled up on the seat while I shop.  It adds a whole new element of pleasure to grocery shopping.  But your pink bag makes the absolute best grocery cart presentation!


----------



## pinoko24

Trail7 said:


> I LOVE these pics!  I love to take my Bals grocery shopping and see it all nestled up on the seat while I shop.  It adds a whole new element of pleasure to grocery shopping.  But your pink bag makes the absolute best grocery cart presentation!



 Thank you


----------



## Lakotan

My gorgeous thick leathered Bleu Lavande RGGH Day, can't stop admiring the color


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My beautiful Aqua City GGH


----------



## jooon

^^^


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> My beautiful Aqua City GGH



love this!


----------



## sydgirl

Bleu lavande work


----------



## yoyotomatoe

jooon said:


> ^^^


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rycechica1016 said:


> love this!



Thanks my friend!


----------



## Maddy luv

Sorbet RH Day


----------



## Yikkie

Latte mRGGH city! Such a lovely bag!! Love!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> My beautiful Aqua City GGH



I lust after your bag every time I see a photo of it! Just gorgeous! Don't ever get rid of her!


----------



## Susan Lee

yoyotomatoe said:


> My beautiful Aqua City GGH



Smart girl keeping this beauty!!! 

Carrying my Ocean SGH PT today


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Susan Lee said:


> Smart girl keeping this beauty!!!
> 
> Carrying my Ocean SGH PT today



Hehe...thank you friend


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nicoleadrianna said:


> I lust after your bag every time I see a photo of it! Just gorgeous! Don't ever get rid of her!



Thanks girl! Almost did but had a change of heart and definitely don't plan on changing back .


----------



## nikip01

My 2010 Canard Work with RH


----------



## rycechica1016

nicoleadrianna said:
			
		

> I lust after your bag every time I see a photo of it! Just gorgeous! Don't ever get rid of her!



ita! same here!


----------



## Cait

2012 RH Black City.


----------



## Maddy luv

Coq mrggh velo


----------



## TexasST

RGGH Cassis Day


----------



## t_lo

anthra GGH city


----------



## jasdafool

Gucci


----------



## tatertot

TexasST said:


> RGGH Cassis Day



What a beauty

I'm switching into my Lt. Olive RGGH Work for the weekend.


----------



## rycechica1016

TexasST said:
			
		

> RGGH Cassis Day



cassis is gorgeous with rg!  love it!


----------



## rycechica1016

tatertot said:
			
		

> What a beauty
> 
> I'm switching into my Lt. Olive RGGH Work for the weekend.



love this tatertot! gorgeous!


----------



## Cait

2012 Black RH City... again.


----------



## Indiana

Black Chevre First


----------



## chunkylover53

Black GGH velo


----------



## CeePee08

My Cassis City in RGGH &#57430;&#58147;


----------



## chloe speaks

Black Matellase Medium w/ custom linen liner


----------



## clevercat

Sapphire m/up clutch...just running around getting groceries.


----------



## smiley

Black part time with rose gold giant HW.


----------



## boarbb

Bleu Indigo rh city


----------



## hrhsunshine

2010 Blue Roi RH City!


----------



## Maddy luv

Black RH City


----------



## Cait

maddy luv said:


> black rh city



+1.


----------



## Honeylicious

Today: my super delicious black City~


----------



## nikip01

Great color.


----------



## Gellibeans

My Giant 12 Velo Anthracite


----------



## PinkPeonies

Loving suede at the mo'


----------



## Cait

Bleu Lavande RGGH City.


----------



## S.J.A.P

My brogues PT-Rose bruyere


----------



## Maddy luv

Black RGGH Work


----------



## tatertot

RB RGGH Work for me today


----------



## Myystque

My 2004 RH Black City


----------



## maxxout

^^^ yum ^^^



*2005 GREY WORK*


----------



## MAGJES

Tempete Twiggy


----------



## tatertot

RB RGGH Work for me today


----------



## ninakt

My only Bal
I love how a red bag gives a pop colour.
Going to a hockey arena to watch my sons game.


----------



## sandicat3

outremer twiggy


----------



## hrhsunshine

2012 LE Black GRH City


----------



## bag'hem all

Outremer SGH PT


----------



## MAGJES

GP mRGGH Velo


----------



## Livia1

*Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## AJ1025

RH Tomato Work


----------



## Livia1

Going out for my belated birthday dinner in an hour, will be taking my *Black Classic Gold Envelope Clutch*


----------



## nicoleadrianna

My 2011 papyrus rh velo


----------



## MAGJES

Amethyst Twiggy


----------



## S.J.A.P

My Brogues PT Rose Bruyere


----------



## Maddy luv

Pumpkin City


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Tempete GSH City


----------



## rycechica1016

Cyclade City RGGH


----------



## nrr_md

Anthracite City GSH


----------



## Livia1

Flying to London in an hour, carrying my Black RH City.


----------



## jeszica

Scrabby guarding my city


----------



## Maddy luv

It's snowing today so carrying Black RH City


----------



## BDgirl

My city nuage rose gold hardware ..minus the strap today


----------



## Honeylicious

*my rose bruyere PT in rose gold*


----------



## Maddy luv

Black RH City


----------



## Susan Lee

My beloved Anthra RGGH City -for two weeks now!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Livia1 said:


> Going out for my belated birthday dinner in an hour, will be taking my *Black Classic Gold Envelope Clutch*



Happy belated sweetie! I hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Maddy luv

Black RGGH Work


----------



## iragirl

tomate city sgh


----------



## hrhsunshine

2013 Curry RH City goes out for the FIRST time!!!
(just to a neighbor's house but it's still OUT!)


----------



## MAGJES

Black GGH Part TIme


----------



## Livia1

hrhsunshine said:


> 2013 Curry RH City goes out for the FIRST time!!!
> (just to a neighbor's house but it's still OUT!)




Looks gorgeous with the grey 



I carried my *black RH City* today.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Livia1 said:


> Looks gorgeous with the grey
> 
> 
> 
> I carried my *black RH City* today.



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## beauxgoris

08 dark coffee bean besace. How I wish and pray they'd reissue this style again (with regular hardware). I love the adjustable strap and the hobo look of it. sigh.


----------



## thundercloud

my new to me '09 (faded) black day w GGH. IRL it looks like a really soft black, which i love!

 her to pieces!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Polly in Cobalt


----------



## Bootboot19

My 2 day old 2012 RH coq velo


----------



## lisahopkins

Ink purse


----------



## sydgirl

Bleu Paon city rh!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Pourpre RH City!!


----------



## lulu09

Dark night town...


----------



## mere girl

lulu09 said:


> Dark night town...
> 
> View attachment 2044911



oh she's lovely!
black First today....


----------



## Reallyashoegirl

05 Gray Work
05 Olive CP
? Metallic Olive CP


----------



## Yikkie

LE turquoise GGH city!


----------



## rycechica1016

Yikkie said:


> LE turquoise GGH city!



really stunning!!!  love it!


----------



## ReecesPieces

Yikkie said:


> LE turquoise GGH city!



The gold against the turquoise is seriously gorgeous


----------



## BDgirl

Yikkie said:


> LE turquoise GGH city!



Love it!


----------



## BDgirl

iragirl said:


> View attachment 2027393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomate city sgh



Yummyyy


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Rouge theatre city!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

lulu09 said:


> Dark night town...



LOVE this combo!!


----------



## dolali

nicoleadrianna said:


> rouge theatre city!



wow!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

2005 black city


----------



## rycechica1016

for the first time, im taking this beauty out with me tonight. i almost let her go..:/ 




Atlantique Work RGGH!


----------



## CoutureGirly

rycechica1016 said:


> for the first time, im taking this beauty out with me tonight. i almost let her go..:/
> 
> Atlantique Work RGGH!



I love this combo! So stunning !


----------



## rycechica1016

CoutureGirly said:


> I love this combo! So stunning !



thanks girly!!


----------



## Loveheart

First outing of my new Suede Bal


----------



## LoriB

Cassis Town


----------



## Datrophywife

Brand New Classic City in Black


----------



## dolali

rycechica1016 said:


> for the first time, im taking this beauty out with me tonight. i almost let her go..:/
> 
> View attachment 2049597
> 
> 
> Atlantique Work RGGH!



Glad you did not let her go! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## rycechica1016

dolali said:


> Glad you did not let her go! It's gorgeous!!!



thanks dolali!


----------



## Ruirel

Gonna wear my bal 2013 rose bonbon city out to the cinemas today!  
Can't wait to do a "reveal" asap after I've fulfilled the requirements to post a new thread~ It'll be so exciting to share my experience with y'all!


----------



## Honeylicious

Ruirel said:


> Gonna wear my bal 2013 rose bonbon city out to the cinemas today!
> Can't wait to do a "reveal" asap after I've fulfilled the requirements to post a new thread~ It'll be so exciting to share my experience with y'all!



*Rose Bombon~ I'd love to see some mod pic.  *


----------



## beauxgoris

2002 caramel flat brass first


----------



## classicvintage

Today I'm carrying around my Navy Balenciaga Riva City Bag! This bag does not get much attention in the forums and I think that's because it's so rare. It's an absolute beauty from FW2011/12! Compared to other bal city bags, this one has a unique and somewhat vintage look to it with its perforated leather and silver pleated bauble hardware (not the typical metal hardware used on city bags). I love this bag because it's versatile and so light and the leather is buttery soft!

Let me know if you'd like to see photos and I'll be happy to post them!


----------



## Honeylicious

2010 City


----------



## PernilleCamilla

classicvintage said:


> Today I'm carrying around my Navy Balenciaga Riva City Bag! This bag does not get much attention in the forums and I think that's because it's so rare. It's an absolute beauty from FW2011/12! Compared to other bal city bags, this one has a unique and somewhat vintage look to it with its perforated leather and silver pleated bauble hardware (not the typical metal hardware used on city bags). I love this bag because it's versatile and so light and the leather is buttery soft!
> 
> Let me know if you'd like to see photos and I'll be happy to post them!



Please post some pics of your bag, I'd love to see it


----------



## nicoleadrianna

pernillecamilla said:


> please post some pics of your bag, i'd love to see it



+1!!!


----------



## imlvholic

Black City


----------



## lisahopkins

2010 black maxi twiggy


----------



## Honeylicious

lisahopkins said:


> 2010 black maxi twiggy
> 
> View attachment 2056667



your MT looks really good~  I wonder how is the capacity compare to City?  Do you find the style is more casual (compare to the City??)??


----------



## Irissy

My mustard yellow city.


----------



## lisahopkins

Honeylicious said:
			
		

> your MT looks really good~  I wonder how is the capacity compare to City?  Do you find the style is more casual (compare to the City??)??



It holds more than the city and I find it easier to get into, plus it slouches more making it more casual (my favourite Bal style)


----------



## mulberryforbes

Irissy said:


> My mustard yellow city.



I &hearts; this bal


----------



## Maddy luv

Rose Bruyère Flat Clutch


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## hrhsunshine

Only 33 degrees. Snow showers. Blustery winds...

A day for Black GRH City.


----------



## lvsweetness

about to load up into my rouge


----------



## rainneday

My new Bleu Mineral Velo GGHW. I still cannot upload pics, cleared all of my cookies, next step is opening a photobucket account. I think I may just have to wait 2 more days to have the right to post pics?


----------



## beauxgoris

2002 fb first caramel


----------



## mulberryforbes

lvsweetness said:


> about to load up into my rouge



Hearts & love eyes


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Ink twiggy!


----------



## Yikkie

Ink city!! Love the chameleon effect and the chewy chèvre leather!


----------



## beauxgoris

Coffee bean brown Besace.


----------



## mulberryforbes

Yikkie said:


> Ink city!! Love the chameleon effect and the chewy chèvre leather!



Beautiful &#9733;


----------



## PernilleCamilla

Yikkie said:


> Ink city!! Love the chameleon effect and the chewy chèvre leather!



Wow! It's amazing!


----------



## SBundles17

Can someone tell me where to get cute purse charms?? I just bought my very first Balenciaga City and would like to put a charm onto the front pocket. I see that many if the purses shown have such cute charms!! Help would be appreciated! TIA!!


----------



## Loveheart

PT RGGH Papyrus


----------



## CoutureGirly

SBundles17 said:


> Can someone tell me where to get cute purse charms?? I just bought my very first Balenciaga City and would like to put a charm onto the front pocket. I see that many if the purses shown have such cute charms!! Help would be appreciated! TIA!!



I get my charms from juicy couture. Hth !


----------



## Fantashley

Yikkie said:


> Ink city!! Love the chameleon effect and the chewy chèvre leather!


Soooo pretty!!


----------



## SBundles17

CoutureGirly said:


> I get my charms from juicy couture. Hth !



It does!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## mere girl

my first day out with Atlantique GSH City!


----------



## Maddy luv

Atlantique RH City


----------



## cynderella

Velo in Gris Tarmac with rose gold hardware! my new babyyy


----------



## Fantashley

cynderella said:


> Velo in Gris Tarmac with rose gold hardware! my new babyyy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2067070


Pretty! You should be a proud mommy!


----------



## angelwings_hk

City SGH Pivoine


----------



## jeszica

Framboise EC


----------



## Yikkie

Nuage RGGH city


----------



## Yikkie

angelwings_hk said:


> City SGH Pivoine



Love the smooshy leather!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

my insanely soft 2010 blue roi rh city


----------



## imlvholic

Amethyst CGH City


----------



## Livia1

Went out for dinner last night and carried my *Black GGH Flat Clutch*.
Today I'm carrying my *Black RH City*.


----------



## QueenLouis

I wore this gal for the past week. Black Cherry RH City


----------



## maxxout

^^^ nice!  Always liked this color.

In LA this week and have 4 Bals with me.  Today, 2003 Olive Brown City.

Confession.....I bought another brand yesterday.   Just to have one black structured bag.   I didn't plan this,  Balenciaga .......it just happened .........in Barneys.


----------



## anitos

Oh no! I'm so curious, what did u buy??




maxxout said:


> ^^^ nice!  Always liked this color.
> 
> In LA this week and have 4 Bals with me.  Today, 2003 Olive Brown City.
> 
> Confession.....I bought another brand yesterday.   Just to have one black structured bag.   I didn't plan this,  Balenciaga .......it just happened .........in Barneys.


----------



## maxxout

anitos said:


> Oh no! I'm so curious, what did u buy??



I got a calf skin box type shoulder bag from Delvaux.  Just needed one good rigid structured bag....not leaving Balenciaga......ever.

Are you in the lounge lounging or are you nervously waiting for some exquisite bag?


Oh, wait.  This isn't the lounge.  Responded directly from my messages.
 But I AM waiting.


----------



## anitos

Actually, I am waiting too. See you in the waiting lounge !



maxxout said:


> I got a calf skin box type shoulder bag from Delvaux.  Just needed one good rigid structured bag....not leaving Balenciaga......ever.
> 
> Are you in the lounge lounging or are you nervously waiting for some exquisite bag?
> 
> 
> Oh, wait.  This isn't the lounge.  Responded directly from my messages.
> But I AM waiting.


----------



## Heart Star

My HG.....Electric Blue Day with GSH! I love this bag so much!!


----------



## rycechica1016

Atlantique Work RGGH


----------



## Heart Star

2012 Coq Day with mgsh.
I had no idea how obsessed I would become with a red bag, but I love it! 
It's the prettiest shade of red ever


----------



## AJ1025

'09 RH Black Work and my HG, '07 RH Tomato Work, alternating this week


----------



## karo

My brand new (to me) 09 Galet work!!!


----------



## Luv2

My Sac Clous is great for work. As a busy mom of 2 working full time, I love that it has two zipper pockets on the outside for my cell phone, keys, and badge.

It is a tote, so I don't have to fumble with zippers to take my wallet out or put it in. It's really handy!


----------



## Maddy luv

Black RGGH Work


----------



## Luv2

@Karo that's so pretty! Is "Galet" the color?


----------



## beauxgoris

2002 caramel fbf.


----------



## lvsweetness

rt first


----------



## Heart Star

Atlantique velo with GSH


----------



## beauxgoris

07 sienna city


----------



## catsinthebag

My one and only (so far!) Gris Tarmac RH City.


----------



## sophiebed

My Bleu Mineral Classic City.


----------



## Maddy luv

Black RGGH Work


----------



## Hermancat

Sienna Day RH


----------



## endless LVoe

Day rose thulian mGRGH


----------



## Yikkie

Dark Night RGGH part time


----------



## madforhandbags

Lilac Twiggy


----------



## annmarpar

Black Day 2013 with RH


----------



## tatertot

Rose Bruyere RGGH Work


----------



## Luv2

Sac Clous 2007   if anyone has any info on this bag, feel free to contact me! Thanks!
http://s360.photobucket.com/user/jjsmama401/media/Sacramento-20130322-03048.jpg.html


----------



## rainneday

Black Velo RH, for the first time!


----------



## Honeylicious

Ardoise Velo in RH .. I hope d photo isn't too big. .


----------



## AnastasiaLilith

My GRGH Bleu Lavande &#9829;


----------



## Heart Star

Lagon day with MGSH


----------



## nicoleadrianna

My 2006 ink twiggy, well earlier today!


----------



## Irissy

My ruby red city


----------



## QueenLouis

Brought out my Lagoon Velo the past couple of days


----------



## Heart Star

Anthracite Day with G21 silver hardware


----------



## yuanyuan57

Blue Cobalt City


----------



## rycechica1016

My Cyclamen City


----------



## ashooz

rycechica1016 said:


> My Cyclamen City


so cute!


----------



## bagloverny

My only Bal, Ardoise RGGH City


----------



## TaraP

DH wanted this to be my 6,000th post... :giggles:


----------



## pinkelephant721

bagloverny said:


> My only Bal, Ardoise RGGH City


lovely!


----------



## pinkelephant721

rycechica1016 said:


> My Cyclamen City


bright and cute!! ^_^


----------



## fufu

Gris Tarmac envelope clutch with ghw


----------



## cupcakegirl

TaraP said:


> DH wanted this to be my 6,000th post... :giggles:



*Awesome!!!*


----------



## cupcakegirl

*black RH city*


----------



## MissBali

TaraP said:


> DH wanted this to be my 6,000th post... :giggles:


 
Haha.. Cute!! :lolots:


----------



## teddyraph

My black rghw city!


----------



## huahua

Sahara Twiggy


----------



## tatertot

Ardoise RGGH Work today


----------



## DustyFae

Rose thulian msgh city!


----------



## viacarolina2394

Black RHW Velo today!


----------



## viacarolina2394

DustyFae said:


> Rose thulian msgh city!



Do you have any pics of this baby?! LOL

I just put a RT city RHW on layaway and I'm dying to see some pics of the color!


----------



## jilly.bean

black mrgh/giant 12 city!


----------



## Yikkie

Nuage city RGGH


----------



## DustyFae

viacarolina2394 said:


> Do you have any pics of this baby?! LOL
> 
> I just put a RT city RHW on layaway and I'm dying to see some pics of the color!



Hey, I am not sure how to attach a picture. Maybe you can pm me your email add, and I will send you a picture of it?  otherwise, there's a few pics of rose thulian here, just do a search for it


----------



## Heart Star

Black GSH city


----------



## QueenLouis

:useless:

We need to get more people to post photos in this thread instead of just descriptions. Over in the Coach forum, almost everyone posts pics. It's like bag-porn every day in the "what are you wearing" thread.


----------



## Honeylicious

QueenLouis said:


> :useless:
> 
> We need to get more people to post photos in this thread instead of just descriptions. Over in the Coach forum, almost everyone posts pics. It's like bag-porn every day in the "what are you wearing" thread.


oh yes, I totally agree~  just snap it away ladies, make it an instagram photo thread or something~


----------



## TaraP

Outremer City 3rd day in a row.


----------



## QueenLouis

TaraP said:


> Outremer City 3rd day in a row.
> 
> View attachment 2135865



Gorgeous!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## mere girl

coquelicot 2011 City


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> coquelicot 2011 City


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


>


Thank you - I wish coquelicot would photograph better!
I had sold this bag, and bought two further 2012 coquelicots but I couldn't forget the colour saturation and leather on this one...now she's mine again!
Do you still have your coquelicot City and First?


----------



## CoutureGirly

Taking my papyrus part time out to lunch.


----------



## TaraP

QueenLouis said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks QL! I was sitting in the doctors office and used the app for the 1st time to post. WOW, super easy. Where have I been!?!


----------



## TaraP

mere girl said:


> coquelicot 2011 City



Beautiful! The color looks excellent with the RH. So you have you original City back in your hands? How awesome is that!



CoutureGirly said:


> View attachment 2136200
> 
> Taking my papyrus part time out to lunch.



Love this! It's gorgeous...


----------



## rycechica1016

CoutureGirly said:


> View attachment 2136200
> 
> Taking my papyrus part time out to lunch.



this is so pretty!


----------



## Yikkie

My brand new coq city GSH that arrived yesterday from Las Vegas!! (I know, I know...a reveal is due!)


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> Thank you - I wish coquelicot would photograph better!
> I had sold this bag, and bought two further 2012 coquelicots but I couldn't forget the colour saturation and leather on this one...now she's mine again!
> Do you still have your coquelicot City and First?




Ohhh, I'm so happy you found your bag again. It was meant to be then 
Yes, I still have my Coquelicot City and First and I love them dearly ... especially my City


----------



## shine378

I am wearing my Balenciaga Classic City in Taupe


----------



## shine378




----------



## tucsonjoe

Bag of the week!


----------



## QueenLouis

shine378 said:


> View attachment 2137021



Drool! What color is this?


----------



## beauxgoris

Pistachio City


----------



## Yikkie

Coquelicot City GSH!


----------



## TaraP

Yikkie said:


> Coquelicot City GSH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139411



I am soo not a red girl but I am in love with your City! Your pics are great and totally make me .


----------



## Yikkie

TaraP said:


> I am soo not a red girl but I am in love with your City! Your pics are great and totally make me .



Thank you!!! I don't usually wear red accessories either but I'm totally head over heels for this one!


----------



## Honeylicious

Ardoise Velo is my casual weekend bal


----------



## huahua

2013 Yellow RH City


----------



## tatertot

Ms.mini Corail City for me today


----------



## thundercloud

Faded black day w my new cyclone moto!


----------



## TaraP

Honeylicious said:


> Ardoise Velo is my casual weekend bal



Wow, that color is ridiculously gorgeous! 



tatertot said:


> Ms.mini Corail City for me today



Beautiful mini city! Do you love it? 
I love seeing pics of these minis.. They look so great in pop colors, like yours. 



thundercloud said:


> Faded black day w my new cyclone moto!



Great combo! 


*Prayers and thoughts go out to those in Boston...*


----------



## tatertot

thundercloud said:


> Faded black day w my new cyclone moto!



 Your jacket is gorgeous!! I am hoping to add one to my collection soon and seeing yours makes me want it all the faster Cyclone is stunning, congrats!!




TaraP said:


> Beautiful mini city! Do you love it?
> I love seeing pics of these minis.. They look so great in pop colors, like yours.



 Thank you! Today was the first day I really got to carry her and I really enjoyed it. It was very comfy crossbody and held just what I needed. I'm loving smaller bags now that my son is getting older and I don't have to carry so much. I think it's pretty comparable in size to your new hip


----------



## Honeylicious

TaraP said:


> Wow, that color is ridiculously gorgeous! [/B]


Thanks. .. its the instagram effect  
IRL its bit yellow already


----------



## maggiesze1

Mauve Mini City!! It is just sooo cute! Love it!


----------



## TaraP

Black City came out with DH and I to our favorite little getaway, Barnacle Bills, for drinks and dinner.


----------



## tucsonjoe

Light Grey Twiggy from 2006 (:


----------



## thundercloud

TaraP said:


> Great combo!


thank you!



tatertot said:


> Your jacket is gorgeous!! I am hoping to add one to my collection soon and seeing yours makes me want it all the faster Cyclone is stunning, congrats!!
> 
> Thank you! Today was the first day I really got to carry her and I really enjoyed it. It was very comfy crossbody and held just what I needed. I'm loving smaller bags now that my son is getting older and I don't have to carry so much. I think it's pretty comparable in size to your new hip


thank you! i love your mini city! it's SO adorable! 



TaraP said:


> Black City came out with DH and I to our favorite little getaway, Barnacle Bills, for drinks and dinner.


nice! love the look of that leather.


----------



## Monaliceke

SS2009 Maldives GCH City


----------



## Honeylicious

*dark night Part Time came to work with me *


----------



## tatertot

Rose Bruyere RGGH Work today


----------



## Lady Stardust

Ruby City &#10084;


----------



## Yikkie

tatertot said:


> Rose Bruyere RGGH Work today



This is what I have been coveting...so pretty and slouchy!! Do you find it heavy?


----------



## starrynite_87

Black Rebecca Minkoff Cupid


----------



## tatertot

Yikkie said:


> This is what I have been coveting...so pretty and slouchy!! Do you find it heavy?



 Thank you so much It's not too bad weight wise. It does have a bit of heft but I carry a ton with me between my son and I so I think likely that's why I find it heavy. Empty it's not bad at all and I love all the slouchy and relaxed leather


----------



## shayna07

My beautiful black city bag!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

tatertot said:


> Rose Bruyere RGGH Work today


 is the hardware 21 or 12? I love it


----------



## tatertot

luvmy3girls said:


> is the hardware 21 or 12? I love it



She has the largest GH like the original GGH's did (21 I think, sorry I'm not up on the numbers:shame


----------



## purplera1n

Longchamp le pilage cuir


----------



## dolali

06 Ink City for the weekend


----------



## sydgirl

Bleu paon city


----------



## beauxgoris

Anis City bag.


----------



## beauxgoris

*Rouge Theatre Shopper*


----------



## bagloverny

Officier RH City


----------



## jmirandapa

Rainy days in NYC - black city with rggh.


----------



## bagloverny

My Officier RH City at the park


----------



## Honeylicious

Dark Night mRGGH Part Time


----------



## DustyFae

Rose Thulian city


----------



## tatertot

Rose Bruyere RGGH Work


----------



## lulu09

Rose Thulian mGSH Day...


----------



## Alaska

'04 Rose City


----------



## mere girl

Alaska said:


> View attachment 2184136
> 
> '04 Rose City


 
wow - that is just one beautiful Balenciaga.


----------



## Honeylicious

Alaska said:


> View attachment 2184136
> 
> '04 Rose City



Really love the colour,  so pretty! !


----------



## zatil85

Rose Corail classic city )


----------



## tlhy71

Balenciaga City 2012 S/S G12 Rose Gold Hardware Gris Piovre


----------



## tatertot

Sandstone GGH WE for today


----------



## Yikkie

tatertot said:


> Sandstone GGH WE for today



So very slouchy! Love your big bags!!


----------



## DustyFae

Mangue city =D


----------



## tlhy71

My City in Gris Piovre G12 Rose Gold Hardware


----------



## DDmommy

Arena brief zip top


----------



## charlie_c

Classic Work in Dark Knight in the office


----------



## affairoftheart

Trusty RH City in Anthracite.


----------



## uniktee

Bleu Tropical City


----------



## bagloverny

My new DV GGH City


----------



## Maice

My mauve City


----------



## Yikkie

Dark night PT with RGGH


----------



## vink

09 RH Raisin city


----------



## PrincessCypress

2006 Cornflower First RH


----------



## Honeylicious

bleu mineral City today~


----------



## cupcakegirl

*05 Caramel RH First*


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

With my City Bag last friday : )


----------



## clamybebeh

Classic Lagon work


----------



## Bridgit66

Gris Poivre Velo RGGH 2012


----------



## VIOLET77

DVF Stephanie


----------



## TaraP

Anthra Hip..  Must say this bag has been my go to bag since my neck surgery. It is so light weight and perfect for what I need to carry. I think I may need another.


----------



## lesAdrets

TaraP said:


> Anthra Hip..  Must say this bag has been my go to bag since my neck surgery. It is so light weight and perfect for what I need to carry. I think I may need another.



Fab hip! Hope you're starting to feel a li'l better 

My newly arrived Hamilton City needs breaking in (chains added to wear her cross body  )


----------



## Pixie Dust

black city : )


----------



## BPC

lesAdrets said:


> Fab hip! Hope you're starting to feel a li'l better
> 
> My newly arrived Hamilton City needs breaking in (chains added to wear her cross body  )




Beautiful. Love it with the chain as well.


----------



## lesAdrets

BPC said:


> Beautiful. Love it with the chain as well.



Thanks  Been drooling over your recent reveals and would love to see pics of those in use - especially that yummy Black Metallic 

(Love, love, love your bulldog too!)


----------



## BPC

lesAdrets said:


> Thanks  Been drooling over your recent reveals and would love to see pics of those in use - especially that yummy Black Metallic
> 
> (Love, love, love your bulldog too!)



lol.. thanks. he's six months old now and will only listen if there's food involved..


----------



## pinksky777

Maice said:


> My mauve City


Do you know if the mauve ages well?... I heard it yellows overtime.


----------



## pinksky777

mere girl said:


> coquelicot 2011 City


LOVE IT!!! Trying to get a pre-loved one as we speak...hope it's as beautiful as all the pics!! I wonder if the up coming rouge cardinal f/w 2013 will be simillar?


----------



## pinksky777

lvsweetness said:


> packed into my outremer pt
> 
> View attachment 1966572


wrong thread..


----------



## Yikkie

Bleu Mineral Day with GGH


----------



## luvmy3girls

Yikkie said:


> Bleu Mineral Day with GGH
> View attachment 2216789



Love this &#128525;


----------



## Honeylicious

Yikkie said:


> Bleu Mineral Day with GGH
> View attachment 2216789


Is this a new bag??  Have I missed your reveal??   gorgeous by the way..


----------



## Yikkie

luvmy3girls said:


> Love this &#55357;&#56845;


 
Thank you!! 



Honeylicious said:


> Is this a new bag??  Have I missed your reveal??   gorgeous by the way..


 
Haha I didn't have time for a reveal yet but yes, it is new (fresh from Balenciaga Cannes!)  Wanted to get a new hobo bag for an upcoming trip (a little tired of my LV Galliera PM) so I thought I'd get the Day...in lovely BM  I love how slimming it looks - photos showing the stuffed Day bags are soooo deceiving!


----------



## Maddy luv

RGGH Black work


----------



## Honeylicious

Casual Friday with BM City.  _Excuse my dirty mirror~_


----------



## xha

argent GSH


----------



## Cait

Vert Thyme GSH Day


----------



## AJ1025

Wearing my incredibly beloved, now somewhat worse for the wear HG, my 2007 RH Tomato Work   And she matched my nailpolish today!


----------



## Honeylicious

Ardoise Velo


----------



## sydgirl

Bleu paon city


----------



## TaraP




----------



## MAGJES

TaraP said:


>



What a cute bag!


----------



## TaraP

MAGJES said:


> What a cute bag!



Thank you! I can't seem to switch out of it.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Praline RGGH City accompanied me to a grassy knoll.


----------



## nikip01

Shopping at Target with my Mauve Day with GSH


----------



## cupcakegirl

chataigne rh city


----------



## sydgirl

Bleu lavande work!! Definitely play favourites with this one lol


----------



## Cait

Black RH City, all weekend and at work.


----------



## MAGJES

Honeylicious said:


> Ardoise Velo



.


----------



## Esquared72

cupcakegirl said:


> chataigne rh city



Wow. Beautiful!


----------



## cupcakegirl

eehlers said:


> Wow. Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## bagloverny

Haven't been on here in a while. Carried my gorgeous DV GGH City today : )


----------



## nikip01

bagloverny said:


> Haven't been on here in a while. Carried my gorgeous DV GGH City today : )
> 
> View attachment 2225472


That bag is to die for!!!!  :love eyes: :love eyes:


----------



## nikip01

Bleu Indigo Day with RGGH


----------



## Honeylicious

DN part time came to work with me today, also some caffeine supply for the mornings~


----------



## heaRtB

My city cassis &#10084;&#128092;&#10084;


----------



## mai-mai

sorry,wrong folder
presenting my 2008 sanguine work in rh


----------



## DoubleDutch

Took my dv Velo to work!


----------



## sambalsotong

Brought my Curry City out today! I love how chirpy and bright the colour is.


----------



## nikip01

My Ardoise Midday with GSH


----------



## kerryisntreal

View attachment 2227049


Caramel (?) RH City.

Please enjoy the masterful photo I took right before stepping on to an elevator...


----------



## bagloverny

nikip01 said:


> That bag is to die for!!!!  :love eyes: :love eyes:



Thank you! I love it so much, it's my HG 

I love your Ardoise midday, I used to have an Ardoise RGGH City, so pretty.


----------



## Honeylicious

bleu mineral city with me at car service centre


----------



## Honeylicious

nikip01 said:


> My Ardoise Midday with GSH


your Ardoise is still so beautiful~ mine is already yellow and dull!!


----------



## MAGJES

bagloverny said:


> Haven't been on here in a while. Carried my gorgeous DV GGH City today : )
> 
> View attachment 2225472



Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## nikip01

2008 Electric Blue Day with GGH


----------



## nikip01

Honeylicious said:


> your Ardoise is still so beautiful~ mine is already yellow and dull!!


 
Thank you. Sorry to hear about yours. I haven't had that problem yet but I've heard horror stories about it and I'm scared it'll happen to mine


----------



## Cait

Bleu Lavande RGGH City today.


----------



## TaraP

Another day with Anthra Hip and new bracelet....


----------



## petuniaperiwink

First week with my lagon Velo!


----------



## drtoothfairy36

2009 Giant City Mandarin


----------



## Loveheart

My lovely Olive Town GSH, blending well in her surroundings


----------



## DoubleDutch

Loveheart said:


> My lovely Olive Town GSH, blending well in her surroundings



Gorgeous!!! I LOVE this colour, Loveheart.


----------



## DoubleDutch

Using my Galet Day today.


----------



## QueenLouis

petuniaperiwink said:


> First week with my lagon Velo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250581


 
I gasped at this gorgeous bag before I realized I have it too. :lolots:


----------



## ltbag

QueenLouis said:


> I gasped at this gorgeous bag before I realized I have it too. :lolots:



OMG that is hilarious!


----------



## petuniaperiwink

QueenLouis said:


> I gasped at this gorgeous bag before I realized I have it too. :lolots:



Hahah!! I gasp every time I look at it!


----------



## QueenLouis

petuniaperiwink said:


> Hahah!! I gasp every time I look at it!


 
It is a stunningly gorgeous color, isn't it!


----------



## lesAdrets

QueenLouis said:


> I gasped at this gorgeous bag before I realized I have it too. :lolots:



 I wish I could fave posts here!

Everyone's bags are soooo lovely


----------



## sambalsotong

Out and about with my Rouge Cardinal RH.


----------



## Ytjhia

Going out with my very first neutral colour balenciaga bag 
Anthracite velo mggh


----------



## catnip1203

dose anyone have Brogues City? just got my first balenciaga bag from ruelala... the leather doesnt feel really soft


----------



## cupcakegirl

Finally, a few days without rain!!!  Changed out of my Longchamp and into my Chataigne RH City!


----------



## TaraP

cupcakegirl said:


> Finally, a few days without rain!!!  Changed out of my Longchamp and into my Chataigne RH City!



This is super gorgeous!! I love this color with RH. I bet it felt so good to carry this baby...


----------



## chunkylover53

Velo GGH in black


----------



## cupcakegirl

TaraP said:


> This is super gorgeous!! I love this color with RH. I bet it felt so good to carry this baby...



Thanks Tara, I LOVE this color!  The rain has been ridiculous this summer! :rain:


----------



## vintagejess

catnip1203 said:


> dose anyone have Brogues City? just got my first balenciaga bag from ruelala... the leather doesnt feel really soft


I saw that cat1967 said she has a Brogue City in the general BBag chat room. Might want to send her a message


----------



## vintagejess

cupcakegirl said:


> Finally, a few days without rain!!!  Changed out of my Longchamp and into my Chataigne RH City!


This city is amazing!  It looks so perfectly soft and nourished.  What season is this bag?  May I ask, have you ever treated it with any kind of conditioner?  I'm debating whether to use some on my f/w 06 rh black city.


----------



## cupcakegirl

vintagejess said:


> This city is amazing!  It looks so perfectly soft and nourished.  What season is this bag?  May I ask, have you ever treated it with any kind of conditioner?  I'm debating whether to use some on my f/w 06 rh black city.



Thanks!  It's from 2009 and the leather is awesome on it!  I use Leather Honey on my bbags... it's great stuff, but I use it _very_ sparingly since it's so thick and moisturizing.  

If you want to read more about Leather Honey, here's the thread from the reference section:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance/leather-honey-conditioner-moisturizer-673062.html
HTH!


----------



## dolali

cupcakegirl said:


> Finally, a few days without rain!!!  Changed out of my Longchamp and into my Chataigne RH City!



Gorgeous! It's such a YUMMY color!!! what year is this?


----------



## cupcakegirl

dolali said:


> Gorgeous! It's such a YUMMY color!!! what year is this?



Thanks!  It's from 2009.


----------



## pinkelephant721

Happy birthday to me!  I decided to use my first bbag: Sorbet City with classic brass hardware.  Love how wrinkly and mooshy she still is!


----------



## Dearest girl

pinkelephant721 said:


> Happy birthday to me!  I decided to use my first bbag: Sorbet City with classic brass hardware.  Love how wrinkly and mooshy she still is!



Happy Birthday to you!!
You look great with the pink bag. I like your outfit too.


----------



## tracybeloved

pinkelephant721 said:


> Happy birthday to me!  I decided to use my first bbag: Sorbet City with classic brass hardware.  Love how wrinkly and mooshy she still is!


Happy birthday babe! Gorgeous girl n bag!


----------



## Indiana

Cassis Town came out to play today..


----------



## BPC

pinkelephant721 said:


> Happy birthday to me!  I decided to use my first bbag: Sorbet City with classic brass hardware.  Love how wrinkly and mooshy she still is!



Happy B-day! 
You look great rockin' that sorbet city!


----------



## BPC

Indiana said:


> Cassis Town came out to play today..




love, love, love Cassis. Have the WE and City in this color. Very jealous of your Town.


----------



## Indiana

BPC said:


> love, love, love Cassis. Have the WE and City in this color. Very jealous of your Town.


 
Thanks BPC.  Jealous of your WE & City too!


----------



## pinkelephant721

Dearest girl said:


> Happy Birthday to you!!
> You look great with the pink bag. I like your outfit too.





tracybeloved said:


> Happy birthday babe! Gorgeous girl n bag!





BPC said:


> Happy B-day!
> You look great rockin' that sorbet city!



Thanks girls!


----------



## Honeylicious

pinkelephant721 said:


> Happy birthday to me!  I decided to use my first bbag: Sorbet City with classic brass hardware.  Love how wrinkly and mooshy she still is!


you look so cute with that little tiara~ 
Happy belated Birthday~


----------



## clevercat

My squishy 07 chevre Tomato GSH Work


----------



## pinkelephant721

Honeylicious said:


> you look so cute with that little tiara~
> Happy belated Birthday~



Thanks *Honeylicious*!


----------



## catnip1203

vintagejess said:


> I saw that cat1967 said she has a Brogue City in the general BBag chat room. Might want to send her a message


thank you&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## porbulerias

My Gris Tarmac City


----------



## dolali

^^^^Lovely Bals^^^

I can't seem to get enough of my Day


----------



## dolali

pinkelephant721 said:


> Happy birthday to me!  I decided to use my first bbag: Sorbet City with classic brass hardware.  Love how wrinkly and mooshy she still is!



You are gorgeous! Great outfit and beautiful Sorbet City!! Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## pinkelephant721

dolali said:


> You are gorgeous! Great outfit and beautiful Sorbet City!! Happy belated Birthday!



Thanks dear!!


----------



## chunkylover53

My new Velo mGGH in beige nougatine... which I absolutely love!


----------



## uniktee

My Lagon City


----------



## sambalsotong

uniktee said:


> View attachment 2278252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lagon City



Very pretty!


----------



## uniktee

Thank you... &#128087;


----------



## lastchance29

I've been wearing my Black Balenciaga GSH Day almost everyday for the past week.  It's such a great every day bag!


----------



## eunick

lesAdrets said:


> Fab hip! Hope you're starting to feel a li'l better
> 
> My newly arrived Hamilton City needs breaking in (chains added to wear her cross body  )


Whr did you get the chains from?


----------



## mzcollins21409

uniktee said:


> View attachment 2278252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lagon City


I absolutely LOVE the color!!


----------



## lesAdrets

eunick said:


> Whr did you get the chains from?



From American Purse Co on Etsy. They just opened a new Etsy shop though and I don't see chains anymore.


----------



## rachelkitty

Black Papier A4 + Framboise Papier Money + Bleute key purse


----------



## nrr_md

Moto City in Cafe'


----------



## LibJames

My Black City - taken in my girls room for a change of scenery.


----------



## rycechica1016

LibJames said:


> My Black City - taken in my girls room for a change of scenery.
> View attachment 2280346



gorgeous! looks great on u! nice to see u here again and enjoy ur new bag!


----------



## hrhsunshine

LibJames said:


> My Black City - taken in my girls room for a change of scenery.
> View attachment 2280346



FAAAAAAbulous!!!


----------



## LibJames

rycechica1016 said:


> gorgeous! looks great on u! nice to see u here again and enjoy ur new bag!



Thank you! Nice to hear from you!


----------



## LibJames

hrhsunshine said:


> FAAAAAAbulous!!!



Thank you, my Midwest buddy.


----------



## Indiana

My new-to-me Dark Night Day is coming into town with me for the day..


----------



## rainneday

lesAdrets said:


> From American Purse Co on Etsy. They just opened a new Etsy shop though and I don't see chains anymore.



I love this idea! Too bad they aren't selling them anymore...


----------



## msPing

I just got my brand spakin' new gold mini giant hardware black city............................. YAY  take her out for a spin, can't stop looking!


----------



## lesAdrets

eunick said:


> Whr did you get the chains from?





lesAdrets said:


> From American Purse Co on Etsy. They just opened a new Etsy shop though and I don't see chains anymore.





rainneday said:


> I love this idea! Too bad they aren't selling them anymore...



Turns out they have their own website (i.e., not just selling on Etsy) so here's a link to the chains
http://www.americanpursesupplies.co/collections/purse-chains
(If mods remove the link, just google the company lol.)

The chain in that pic is the antique brass finish - a little too "bright" for Bal RH but a pretty good match with the matte gold hardware on the Hamilton bags.

So much yummy in this thread! Loving everyone's pics


----------



## rainneday

Thank you!!! ^


----------



## tatertot

RB RGGH Work today for me


----------



## CeeJay

Oooooh *TT*, that's purdy!!  

Ever since getting her, I can't stop wearing my [new to me] 2012 Hamilton Red mGGH Coquelicot City!!!  I just    the Hamilton leather!!  As a matter of fact, not only do I have the City, but I also have the: 
>  Key Clip 
>  iPhone Case 
>  Coin Purse


----------



## Summer sunshine

My black GCSH..can't get enough of my baby at the moment. :


----------



## Summer sunshine

CeeJay said:


> Oooooh *TT*, that's purdy!!
> 
> Ever since getting her, I can't stop wearing my [new to me] 2012 Hamilton Red mGGH Coquelicot City!!!  I just    the Hamilton leather!!  As a matter of fact, not only do I have the City, but I also have the:
> >  Key Clip
> >  iPhone Case
> >  Coin Purse



Amazing!


----------



## tatertot

CeeJay said:


> Oooooh *TT*, that's purdy!!
> 
> Ever since getting her, I can't stop wearing my [new to me] 2012 Hamilton Red mGGH Coquelicot City!!!  I just    the Hamilton leather!!  As a matter of fact, not only do I have the City, but I also have the:
> >  Key Clip
> >  iPhone Case
> >  Coin Purse




Thank you so much CJ

 What a gorgeous trio You always have the most amazing accessories to match your beautiful bags!! LOVE!


----------



## Sweet Poison

My Perforated City RH in Sahara! Bal's look great even with traditional wear!


----------



## indi3r4

Getting a cup of coffee with miss mauve today.


----------



## LibJames

CeeJay said:


> Oooooh *TT*, that's purdy!!
> 
> Ever since getting her, I can't stop wearing my [new to me] 2012 Hamilton Red mGGH Coquelicot City!!!  I just    the Hamilton leather!!  As a matter of fact, not only do I have the City, but I also have the:
> >  Key Clip
> >  iPhone Case
> >  Coin Purse



Supremely gorgeous


----------



## nicoleadrianna

MRGGH cumin town! &#10084; This bag!


----------



## tatertot

Rose Bruyere RGGH Work for me today


----------



## TaraP

nicoleadrianna said:


> MRGGH cumin town! &#10084; This bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2291341



Very pretty! Cumin is such a great color. The Town is a fab style on you..
btw  your anchor tattoo... 



tatertot said:


> Rose Bruyere RGGH Work for me today



This pic is breathtaking! Such a gorgeous combo.


----------



## sodapop21

nicoleadrianna nice first


----------



## tatertot

TaraP said:


> This pic is breathtaking! Such a gorgeous combo.



 Thank you so much babe I hope your neck is feeling better and that you're having a great long weekend!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

TaraP said:


> Very pretty! Cumin is such a great color. The Town is a fab style on you..
> btw  your anchor tattoo...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TaraP!! I was just admiring your new black hip and sleeve!! &#10084;


----------



## nicoleadrianna

sodapop21 said:


> nicoleadrianna nice first



Thank you! It's actually a town. I wish my frame was petite enough to pull off the first!!


----------



## TaraP

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much babe I hope your neck is feeling better and that you're having a great long weekend!



You're so sweet. Thanks. Hope you are enjoying your long weekend as well. 



nicoleadrianna said:


> Thanks TaraP!! I was just admiring your new black hip and sleeve!! &#10084;



Thank you.. I love Hips. I'm kind of obsessed with the older ones with the clip. They are just so darn cute and practical.


----------



## nicoleadrianna

TaraP said:


> You're so sweet. Thanks. Hope you are enjoying your long weekend as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.. I love Hips. I'm kind of obsessed with the older ones with the clip. They are just so darn cute and practical.



I hear ya! I haven't gotten that "perfect" one yet! I'm dying for a black and rosé gold hip with the clip. I found one on eBay, but when it arrived it had one super faded (green!) side panel, yikes!! I actually figured out a way to double loop the new strap, but it takes a minute or two!


----------



## Honeylicious

tatertot said:


> Rose Bruyere RGGH Work for me today


*beautiful~  miss mine... *


----------



## mere girl

my 2011 F/W anthra RGGH City - still my fave bbag of all time


----------



## deltalady

Bleu Mineral Classic City


----------



## texmex

tangerine classic day bag!


----------



## lvdreamer

Orange Brulee RH Day (for yesterday, today, and for a while)


----------



## BPC

My first B-bag
Black with GSH


----------



## beauxgoris

NM Limited Edition Stardust City.


----------



## bagpug

Anthracite city with GSH


----------



## hiro838

Rose corail PT RH.


----------



## sodapop21

cyclade day


----------



## Loveheart

PT RGGH in Papyrus


----------



## chay

'06 City in Ink


----------



## Tiare

My mom just purchased a Rouge Cardinal MGGH Town at Barney's Soho. Feeling they were too similar for her, she gave me her (well loved) Sang Town with giant silver hardware.

I've been wearing it every day, even though I am not a big red fan. Since it was already a little worn in and weathered, I feel free to just "wear" it, instead of babying it 

I always loved that classic blogger look of Army jacket + red Balenciaga, so, I've been sporting that look as often as possible


----------



## honey_bunny

Rose Bruyere mrggh city


----------



## S.J.A.P

My Bleu mineral work mggh


----------



## Kimseric

Balenciaga work


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Cafe day with GGH


----------



## ouikm

My work 07. Love it !


----------



## mere girl

anthra 2011 RGGH City


----------



## CeeJay

nicoleadrianna said:


> MRGGH cumin town! &#10084; This bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2291341



Oooooh - lovin' your Tats!!!


----------



## Heart Star

Mauve day with mgsh


----------



## dolali

mere girl said:


> anthra 2011 RGGH City



Mere girl I love your bag and adore your charm! I kick myselk for not getting it last year... Now they go for double or triple on the bay


----------



## Honeylicious

This was yesterday.. Canard Town, I'm loving this size~ it's just nice for my essentials


----------



## nicoleadrianna

CeeJay said:


> Oooooh - lovin' your Tats!!!



Thanks CeeJay!


----------



## BPC

'04 Pumpkin with pewter hardware.


----------



## Makena1103

My very first BALENCIAGA  Classic City in Anthracite.


----------



## dolali

BPC said:


> '04 Pumpkin with pewter hardware.



Wow! Stunning bag! Love the charm too


----------



## dolali

Honeylicious said:


> This was yesterday.. Canard Town, I'm loving this size~ it's just nice for my essentials



Pretty Canard town!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

BPC said:


> '04 Pumpkin with pewter hardware.



This is gorgeous!


----------



## JudieH

I need to know where everyone purchased their skull charms! I have one from Coach from a couple of years ago but I would love more. I LOVE skulls.  Thanks!!


----------



## BPC

dolali said:


> Wow! Stunning bag! Love the charm too





nicoleadrianna said:


> This is gorgeous!





JudieH said:


> I need to know where everyone purchased their skull charms! I have one from Coach from a couple of years ago but I would love more. I LOVE skulls.  Thanks!!



Thanks ladies 

I get mine here http://www.outriderj.com/Zipper-Pulls.aspx


----------



## JudieH

BPC said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> I get mine here http://www.outriderj.com/Zipper-Pulls.aspx



Thank you!!


----------



## nikip01

My Maldives Midday with GSH. Trying to use my summer colors before fall comes


----------



## Poth

Today I'm wearing my velo in Rose Thulian.


----------



## littlecutie

2010 Maxi Twiggy in PINK!!!


----------



## Honeylicious

my Bleu Mineral City and a blue color Bailey mint macaroon ..


----------



## krisanti

nikip01 said:


> My Maldives Midday with GSH. Trying to use my summer colors before fall comes


Agree with you!!!


----------



## krisanti

RH City Rose Peche Fall 2013 with my UGG


----------



## nikip01

krisanti said:


> RH City Rose Peche Fall 2013 with my UGG


 
Great outfit!!! Glad you decided to keep your Rose Peche!!!


----------



## krisanti

nikip01 said:


> Great outfit!!! Glad you decided to keep your Rose Peche!!!



Thanks


----------



## krisanti

nikip01 said:


> Great outfit!!! Glad you decided to keep your Rose Peche!!!



She matched to the most of my autum outfits & even to my books  That which I didn't count before 
In this pic. we can see her true colour


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## madforhandbags

Black mSGH City.  Love her!


----------



## emilybug

cupcakegirl said:


> Finally, a few days without rain!!!  Changed out of my Longchamp and into my Chataigne RH City!




Love, love, LOVE this color!  It's like the perfect everyday neutral kind of color. Just gorgeous!


----------



## cupcakegirl

emilybug said:


> Love, love, LOVE this color!  It's like the perfect everyday neutral kind of color. Just gorgeous!



Thanks so much!  I think it's the best brown Bal ever made!


----------



## emilybug

cupcakegirl said:


> Thanks so much!  I think it's the best brown Bal ever made!




I think you're right!
I'm currently using my cigar fonce day crossbody messenger and LOVE the color, but that bag of yours is a real stunner!


----------



## cupcakegirl

emilybug said:


> I think you're right!
> I'm currently using my cigar fonce day crossbody messenger and LOVE the color, but that bag of yours is a real stunner!



You're so sweet!   I'm sure your cigar fonce is a beauty... Bal has made some really great browns!  Do you have a pic posted of yours?  I'd love to see!


----------



## emilybug

cupcakegirl said:


> You're so sweet!   I'm sure your cigar fonce is a beauty... Bal has made some really great browns!  Do you have a pic posted of yours?  I'd love to see!




I don't have any pics posted. I've acquired so many new bags over the last few months but haven't done any reveals. Things have been hectic at home, but I intend to post some pics of my goodies when I have time.


----------



## wondervos

Canard RH Day all week. Too lazy to switch bags during the week!


----------



## krisanti

My bag for today is Canard Rose Gold Giant First 2010


----------



## oOChuChuOo

L.o.v.e. &#9825;~


----------



## emilybug

Cigar Fonce day crossbody messenger


----------



## cupcakegirl

emilybug said:


> Cigar Fonce day crossbody messenger



*Oh my gosh... GORGEOUS!!!  You look fab!!!*


----------



## snowbubble

Today I'm wearing my comfy Eggplant City '04 ^__^


----------



## Hermancat

Lagon City RH


----------



## nrr_md

Anthracite 2010 Giant 21 SHW


----------



## emilybug

2010 Black Work


----------



## Honeylicious

My Bleu Mineral city in sunlight ~ I'm so happy with this color but I see sign of fading on the left side. .


----------



## sydgirl

Bleu paon city!!


----------



## Honeylicious

sydgirl said:


> Bleu paon city!!


*beautiful~ love how blue it is~*


----------



## sydgirl

Honeylicious said:


> *beautiful~ love how blue it is~*


 Thank you!! It's my favourite balenciaga blue!!! So vivid


----------



## Natakunming

My lovely bag is Balenciaga mini papier . ><


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## cupcakegirl

Back to my lovely chataigne city!


----------



## QueenLouis

Been wearing my black cherry city this week.


----------



## emilybug

QueenLouis said:


> Been wearing my black cherry city this week.
> 
> View attachment 2370155




Gorgeous!


----------



## pinksky777

QueenLouis said:


> Been wearing my black cherry city this week.
> 
> View attachment 2370155


Ohhh love her


----------



## steevi

Taking out my favorite Balenciaga bag today: the baby daim gris vision city.


----------



## dolali

Let's bring this thread back to front page! I love to see all the beauties you are all wearing. 

For me is Black Day, with sugar skull charm to start getting into the spirit of Dia de los Muertos (Nov 2nd).

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Prada143

My go-to bag, chewy soft 07 Sienna City RH... Just look at that gorgeous leather!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My Ultraviolet Part Time with GGH. Well I've been carrying it almost everyday since getting it...


----------



## cupcakegirl

My first bbag...*Black RH City*.


----------



## emilybug

Black clutch with mGGH


----------



## snowbubble

New city!


----------



## emilybug

snowbubble said:


> New city!




Is that cigar fonce?


----------



## snowbubble

emilybug said:


> Is that cigar fonce?




It looks brown in the lighting it's actually dark violet 2012.


----------



## snowbubble

Dv 2012


----------



## emilybug

It's gorgeous!! ^^


----------



## nikip01

sydgirl said:


> Bleu paon city!!



I love this bag. Beautiful.


----------



## nikip01

2007 Sandstone with GGH.


----------



## nikip01

Prada143 said:


> My go-to bag, chewy soft 07 Sienna City RH... Just look at that gorgeous leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2381166



That leather does look so soft and chewy. Also, the color is great.


----------



## Quapa

I'm off to my mum's for the night so I'm carrying my 2012 black rh city and my bargain linea metallica as my over night bag  granted I'm travelling light but it carries quite a bit in it:


----------



## Tiare

Anthracite RGGH City. I've been using it daily since October.

It's heavy, but, I've been too lazy to swap to my First in Black for weekends/etc. It goes with everything in my wardrobe, so, I just lighten up on the beauty products and iDevices if I'm only going to be out for a short while


----------



## pinksky777

Winter's most definitely here


----------



## chipsahoymilk

I'm wearing my beige Spring/Summer 2007 beige City.


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## Louise70290

My First - 2006 Gris Fonce


----------



## emilybug

Rouge Cardinal City mGSH


----------



## mere girl

black Holiday City


----------



## Indiana

^^^ You should never let that rare beauty go, Mere!

Cassis Town for me today..


----------



## Honeylicious

Slurrrrrpppp  


mere girl said:


> black Holiday City


----------



## snowbubble

mere girl said:


> black Holiday City




Wow, look at that leather.....,


----------



## Honeylicious

Bleu Mineral today


----------



## vink

Galet RH PT  I didn't expect to love her this much, but she's my most reached for Bal.


----------



## pinksky777

At the gym


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## vesna

dark violet work every day since I got it


----------



## snowbubble

04 eggplant city RH


----------



## snowbubble

snowbubble said:


> 04 eggplant city RH



Breakfast with Bbag


----------



## jellyv

vesna said:


> dark violet work every day since I got it



Such a stunner!


----------



## pinksky777

..


----------



## snowbubble

vesna said:


> dark violet work every day since I got it




Love!!!


----------



## vesna

snowbubble said:


> Breakfast with Bbag


 

oooh, loving it  beautiful purple, and I, too, have a purse hook


----------



## nikip01

2006 Cognac Work


----------



## aprilish

2012 Classic City in Bordeaux. im in love with this bag.


----------



## aprilish

nikip01 said:


> 2006 Cognac Work
> 
> View attachment 2402931


Oh my, i think I just fell in love with your bag!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## Honeylicious

Dark night RGGH part time


----------



## snowbubble

Eggplant City, Can't put it down it's too soft..


----------



## snowbubble

vesna said:


> oooh, loving it  beautiful purple, and I, too, have a purse hook



 Thank you, ^__^  I got my purse hook from brighton, it comes in handy.  Happy clean purses.


----------



## affairoftheart

Honeylicious said:


> Dark night RGGH part time



Gorgeous baby!


----------



## clevercat

Peeking out of its Envirosac (it rained all day...) here, I was carrying my 07 Violet chèvre City today.


----------



## lettuceshop

steevi said:


> Taking out my favorite Balenciaga bag today: the baby daim gris vision city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2370645




Oh my...this is gorgeous


----------



## Indiana

clevercat said:


> Peeking out of its Envirosac (it rained all day...) here, I was carrying my 07 Violet chèvre City today.
> View attachment 2405038


Oh gorgeous!  Can't wait to get my 07 Violet First tomorrow!  Hope it's as smooshily heavenly as your beauty, Clevercat!


----------



## clevercat

Indiana said:


> Oh gorgeous!  Can't wait to get my 07 Violet First tomorrow!  Hope it's as smooshily heavenly as your beauty, Clevercat!



Thank you - there is nothing like 07 for smooshy, thick, pillowy leather that is loaded with wrinkles! I just love this bag  I hope you'll post pictures of your new First!


----------



## mere girl

Indiana said:


> Oh gorgeous!  Can't wait to get my 07 Violet First tomorrow!  Hope it's as smooshily heavenly as your beauty, Clevercat!



Oooh... sounds divine!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Back to chataigne city.  I *LOVELOVELOVE *this bag!!!


----------



## snowbubble

Dark violet part time


----------



## fufu

snowbubble said:


> Dark violet part time



Awesome color!


----------



## nrr_md

2013 Rouge Cardinal City


----------



## Livia1

nrr_md said:


> 2013 Rouge Cardinal City
> 
> View attachment 2405920




You look gorgeous and so does your bag 

I'm carrying my *Black RH City *today.


----------



## nrr_md

Livia1 said:


> You look gorgeous and so does your bag
> 
> I'm carrying my *Black RH City *today.



Thank you Livia1


----------



## Melow

Today i wore speedy 35 in monogram.


----------



## natdoll

wearing my bal classic city in dark night today


----------



## snowbubble

^^


----------



## pinksky777

Chilling at home for the first time this week!


----------



## Honeylicious

natdoll said:


> wearing my bal classic city in dark night today



Oooo .. I wanna see mod pic


----------



## Indiana

07 Violet Chevre First


----------



## mere girl

Indiana said:


> 07 Violet Chevre First



She is beautiful...I love the First, such perfect proportions!


----------



## mere girl

Anthra RGGH city


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## clevercat

Indiana said:


> 07 Violet Chevre First



Ooh lovely!


----------



## snowbubble

Indiana said:


> 07 Violet Chevre First
> 
> 
> farm3.staticflickr.com/2851/11025769573_d33abd0212_c.jpg



Love it!  
Very pretty deep purple! Ah i love purple!


----------



## snowbubble

My purple bag


----------



## pinksky777

My purple beauty


----------



## Lakotan

Coquelicot Flat Handle Clutch - she has become so soft and smooshy, and still looks great after 2 years of daily use. I carry her inside of my larger Bals.


----------



## Indiana

Black Hip with rggh for me today, ideal for dashing to the shops.


----------



## BPC

pinksky777 said:


> My purple beauty



I'm not a purple lover, but the leather on your bag looks gorgeous.


----------



## BPC

Chocolate city.


----------



## pinksky777

BPC said:


> I'm not a purple lover, but the leather on your bag looks gorgeous.


Thank you!  yea it's my favorite thing about this perticular bag, it's the softest, fluffiest leather I've ever seen on a bal IRL!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City*


----------



## oOChuChuOo

2011 Anthracite SGH Part Time &#9825;


----------



## pinksky777

UV city


----------



## cat1967

Papyrus GGH


----------



## Quapa

My classic  2012 rh black city


----------



## sambalsotong

My Curry City with the newly purchased long strap. 

http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w652/iamsambalsotong/null_zps2379e399.jpg


----------



## snowbubble

^__^


----------



## pinksky777

Crazy how the bag changes shades in photos! It's my fave Bbag ever


----------



## pinksky777

...


----------



## Livia1

snowbubble said:


> ^__^




Gorgeous!


I'm carrying my *black RH City* today.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I'm carrying my *black RH City* today.


Pictures, please!  I'm thinking about getting a RH black.


----------



## Livia1

LocksAndKeys said:


> Pictures, please!  I'm thinking about getting a RH black.



Sorry, no pics.
A black RH City is a classic and I actually sold my old black City to buy a new one because the leather on this seasons black City's just looked fantastic. And sure enough, the one I got is perfection! So, I'd say now is a good time


----------



## snowbubble

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I'm carrying my *black RH City* today.



Thank you! ^__^ That's my old eggplant that I've been trying to fix up. 

Black RH city, best bag ever in my opinion. 

Mine is also from this season, F/W 2013; the leather is nice (good time to buy one now).


----------



## snowbubble

Black RH City


----------



## sodapop21

I'm carrying my pompon bag which was dyed last week : from blue to black, do  you like it?


----------



## snowbubble

sodapop21 said:


> I'm carrying my pompon bag which was dyed last week : from blue to black, do  you like it?




Whoops I post in the wrong thread, a no comment thread
 Beautiful bag! Congrats on the results!


----------



## Livia1

Black GGH Flat Clutch


----------



## pinksky777

Lounging with the UV


----------



## pinksky777

So in love with this leather! Don't understand the haters that say only the oldies are the best... Dead wrong


----------



## fafa109

My bal and my coffee


----------



## BPC

Had to take my pooch to the vet this morning so used my Hip to be hands free.


----------



## rainneday

Black RH Velo!


----------



## Nattie35

Black RH City . My favorite bag!


----------



## pinksky777

On the way to dinner!


----------



## cupcakegirl

black rh city


----------



## cat1967

Velo Parme RGGH.


----------



## bagpug

cat1967 said:


> Velo Parme RGGH.


Cumin city regular hw


----------



## bonjourErin

Black RGGH 12 city!


----------



## BPC

Anthra RGGH Velo.


----------



## rainneday

Brand-spankin new 2013 black rh Toolkit!


----------



## Livia1

carried my *Black GGH Flat Clutch* last night


----------



## tatertot

Gris Poivre Hamilton City


----------



## Honeylicious

tatertot said:


> Gris Poivre Hamilton City



Beautiful .. I'm really hoping the new grey looks like this.  Original GP is has too much brown for my liking


----------



## Louise70290

Black GSH Part Time


----------



## cupcakegirl

chataigne rh city


----------



## pinksky777

My very obviously favored UV city


----------



## pinksky777

Will never get tired of this color! Going to start buying pre-loved bbags for the squishy leather they're known for, but if this IS going to be my last new bbag, then I'm more than ecstatic that I made the right choice  haven't found a more beautiful purple bal since sapphire.


----------



## animal 1

LOVE that purple bal! I used by '12 RH black Velo during the day and switched to the '07 RH mogano city this evening


----------



## sambalsotong

I'm all about candy colours today. Out with my lovely Curry City and UV bracelet today! Happy weekend, everyone! &#128155;&#128156;

http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums...3-4422-4855-9D62-87AEE9A1A05B_zpshmm8bgbb.jpg


----------



## nakedyogurt

cupcakegirl said:


> chataigne rh city



Such a pretty leather!!


----------



## sydgirl

Carrying my cyclamen p/t gsh today at the wineries!!


----------



## animal 1

sydgirl said:


> Carrying my cyclamen p/t gsh today at the wineries!!



Oooh that color is TDF!


----------



## MetalliKat

Just swapped bags today and using this beauty!


----------



## l8dbug

MetalliKat said:


> View attachment 2449677
> 
> 
> Just swapped bags today and using this beauty!


Pretty!  What color is this?


----------



## MetalliKat

l8dbug said:


> Pretty!  What color is this?




It's Cassis. Colour is amazing!


----------



## sydgirl

animal 1 said:


> Oooh that color is TDF!



Thank you  It is such a gorgeous pink...I love it!!


----------



## l8dbug

MetalliKat said:


> It's Cassis. Colour is amazing!


Sooo nice!!!


----------



## DitsyPrint

MetalliKat said:


> View attachment 2449677
> 
> 
> Just swapped bags today and using this beauty!




Love!!! &#128525;


----------



## mstran87

sambalsotong said:


> I'm all about candy colours today. Out with my lovely Curry City and UV bracelet today! Happy weekend, everyone! &#128155;&#128156;
> 
> http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums...3-4422-4855-9D62-87AEE9A1A05B_zpshmm8bgbb.jpg




cute!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

My new (new to me and brand new!) 2009 Pourpre GSH Hip! Pretty little bag!


----------



## difret

ww4.sinaimg.cn/small/81d78c13gw1ecaoj1csrpj216o1kwe81.jpg
with my mini pompon!


----------



## sambalsotong

mstran87 said:


> cute!



Thank you!


----------



## pinksky777

My lovely Ultraviolet city


----------



## MAGJES

Carrying my *Coquelicot* rggh 12 City today.


----------



## chloe speaks

Black Toolkit


----------



## CM SF

Black Work. Current/Elliot jeans, Helmut Lang sweater, T by Alexander Wang tank, Frye Boots.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## MAGJES

*2010 Black GGH 21 Part Time*     LV Stole, Rag & Bone Kinsey Boot


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City *


----------



## Arailah

Wearing my* 2006 Grenat First* - my squishy love...


----------



## cat1967

Ultraviolet RH Work.


----------



## MAGJES

Out and about with *Amethyst Twiggy.  *


----------



## pinksky777

UV city


----------



## nitnot

Giant Work SGH Blue


----------



## Arailah

MAGJES said:


> Out and about with *Amethyst Twiggy.  *




This color is absolutely stunning.  Love it.


----------



## amandacasey

Tonight I broke out my 2005 black city!! Love this classic


----------



## pinksky777

My bright outremer city


----------



## amandacasey

My favourite bleu lavande pt rggh!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

FB black hobo


----------



## REREsaurus

Jaune Poussin City. Swoon.  (I recently learned this may mean "poison apple"??? Not sure of the validity but I thought that was cute.)


----------



## pinksky777

UV city


----------



## MAGJES

REREsaurus said:


> Jaune Poussin City. Swoon.  (I recently learned this may mean "poison apple"??? Not sure of the validity but I thought that was cute.)



We need mod pics!


----------



## Heart Star

Atlantique Velo w/ GSH (G21) - love!


----------



## Honeylicious

Bleu mineral city and met up with my SIL + her black city


----------



## cat1967

Orange Brulee City RGGH


----------



## hbacking

I need a balenciaga bag!


----------



## aimeng

city for chinese new year


----------



## clevercat

Black Hamilton City. It got soaked, but the rain kind of rolled off - have to say it's great leather, it even withstood one of the kittens swinging off the tassels this morning - not a tooth mark in sight!


----------



## Myblackbag

Oops, posted in wrong thread.....mod please delete.

At doctor's office with Longchamp...


----------



## amandacasey

My 2008 turquoise GSH city


----------



## fafandgo77

My favorite pm
	

		
			
		

		
	




Is the bag I wear on the week end
I like to travel light and it can hold everything I need


----------



## tatertot

Orange Brulee RGGH Work


----------



## MAGJES

tatertot said:


> Orange Brulee RGGH Work



Love OB!


----------



## jmirandapa

Black City with RGGH for snowy NYC weather.


----------



## Cali26

Balenciaga town - black with rgh


----------



## pinksky777

UV city


----------



## amandacasey

Tonight I'm taking my bleu lavande rh town to an event, just about to leave with it! Love this colour


----------



## pinaybaglover

Brought my current fave -- my Work militaire with rggh -- to work (pun intended)!


----------



## MAGJES

pinaybaglover said:


> Brought my current fave -- my Work militaire with rggh -- to work (pun intended)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489358



Lovely!


----------



## Livia1

pinaybaglover said:


> Brought my current fave -- my Work militaire with rggh -- to work (pun intended)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489358




Ohhh, the RGGH looks so fab with Militaire


----------



## pinaybaglover

MAGJES said:


> Lovely!




It is! Thanks!


----------



## pinaybaglover

Livia1 said:


> Ohhh, the RGGH looks so fab with Militaire




Perfect combo indeed!


----------



## tatertot

My new Glycine Work today


----------



## Livia1

tatertot said:


> My new Glycine Work today



Oh wow, that is pretty!


----------



## pinaybaglover

tatertot said:


> My new Glycine Work today




Very pretty!


----------



## Indiana

Mini Pom for the 3rd day in a row..


----------



## Arailah

*2012 Noir Part-Time*​ 


This is her first day out - we have had ice storms and I am way too obsessed with keeping these bags pristine for as long as I can =)​


----------



## pinaybaglover

It's my maxi twiggy's turn to be in the passenger seat. She's in lovely blue marine hue!


----------



## MAGJES

tatertot said:


> My new Glycine Work today


Congrats!  That is so pretty!  I love Glycine......it'll be perfect this Spring.



pinaybaglover said:


> It's my maxi twiggy's turn to be in the passenger seat. She's in lovely blue marine hue!
> View attachment 2491712



Beautiful!  I need to try out this style.


----------



## tatertot

Livia1 said:


> Oh wow, that is pretty!





pinaybaglover said:


> Very pretty!





MAGJES said:


> Congrats!  That is so pretty!  I love Glycine......it'll be perfect this Spring.



Thank you so much ladies I have just been gazing at her, I adore the color.


----------



## cat1967

My brand new Rouge Cardinal Work RH.  I love it!


----------



## nikip01

Seigle Work with GSH, a Christmas gift from my DH. One of my most favorite colors, so much that I have it in a Day with RGGH too!!


----------



## MAGJES

cat1967 said:


> My brand new Rouge Cardinal Work RH.  I love it!



Please post a mod pic!  I love a BIG red bag!


----------



## shayna07

Can we see a pic of that RH rouge cardinal work?


----------



## Poth

Rose Thulian Velo!  It is so comfy!


----------



## Lovin' Life

Black RH Work!


----------



## StarStarMoon

nikip01 said:


> Seigle Work with GSH, a Christmas gift from my DH. One of my most favorite colors, so much that I have it in a Day with RGGH too!!


what a gorgeous neutral color!


----------



## StarStarMoon

anthracite city RGH...love how the leather is breaking in!


----------



## craftyiscool

StarStarMoon said:


> anthracite city RGH...love how the leather is breaking in!
> 
> View attachment 2493754


Ooooh I love how the leather looks blue in that light. I think that's what I want. Really wish I could have the RG!


----------



## amandacasey

My bleu lavande rggh pt


----------



## StarStarMoon

craftyiscool said:


> Ooooh I love how the leather looks blue in that light. I think that's what I want. Really wish I could have the RG!



oh thank you  this color has such a chameleon effect, from blue-grey to grey-green...
today she's in a blue phase! 
definitely check consignment sites...i've seen this color combo pop up.


----------



## StarStarMoon

amandacasey said:


> My bleu lavande rggh pt


oh, what a beauty!


----------



## nikip01

StarStarMoon said:


> anthracite city RGH...love how the leather is breaking in!
> 
> View attachment 2493754


 
OOOOh!!! What year Anthracite is this!!! I love how blue it looks. Wow!


----------



## shayna07

At work with my My Ultraviolet RH City!


----------



## StarStarMoon

nikip01 said:


> OOOOh!!! What year Anthracite is this!!! I love how blue it looks. Wow!



Thank you, nikip! 
Mine is from 2012...it does have blue undertones, especially in bright daylight. In darker lighting though it has subtle blue-green hues. I like the feminine contrast of the RGH.

How do you like your Seigle Work? The color is truly gorgeous! Can it be shoulder carried, and does it feel heavy with your things inside?


----------



## sukidoo

I recently bought this preloved red mid day with GSH from my sister in law. It has some wear on it but I am absolutely in love with this bag. I love the color so much and the size is perfect for me. I've always been a city fan but now I've found the city to be small. This bag has become my favorite among my collection. Hope you like it ladies.


----------



## Bal Addicted

Gorgeous bag and colour sukidoo! Enjoy it! Is it ruby?
I adore the Mid Day shape


----------



## sukidoo

Bal Addicted said:


> Gorgeous bag and colour sukidoo! Enjoy it! Is it ruby?
> I adore the Mid Day shape


I'm not really sure if this is ruby but it's a gorgeous shade of red. This is my first mid day and I must admit, the size is perfect. It is so spacious and really looks great when carried. Not to brag or anything but I always catch women staring at it whenever I carry it.


----------



## nikip01

StarStarMoon said:


> Thank you, nikip!
> 
> Mine is from 2012...it does have blue undertones, especially in bright daylight. In darker lighting though it has subtle blue-green hues. I like the feminine contrast of the RGH.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like your Seigle Work? The color is truly gorgeous! Can it be shoulder carried, and does it feel heavy with your things inside?




Your anthracite is just gorgeous. 

I do love my Works and my Seigles. 

Most of my bags are Works. They fit right on my shoulder and I'm not super skinny or have small shoulders or anything. Even with a heavy winter coat they fit, and the more broken in the better the fit. I guess they feel heavy because people tell me they do but I'm used to it. I do carry a lot, IPad, Zune, Phone, makeup case, wallet, keys, chargers, medication, etc, I'm high maintenance. 

I love the Seigle color. I have a Work with GSH and a Day with RGGH because the color looks so different with the different hardwares. The color is a great neutral and one of my favorites.


----------



## pinaybaglover

My cassis city is my travel companion this week!


----------



## Balen0

My twiggy, ofcourse


----------



## StarStarMoon

nikip01 said:


> Your anthracite is just gorgeous.
> 
> I do love my Works and my Seigles.
> 
> Most of my bags are Works. They fit right on my shoulder and I'm not super skinny or have small shoulders or anything. Even with a heavy winter coat they fit, and the more broken in the better the fit. I guess they feel heavy because people tell me they do but I'm used to it. I do carry a lot, IPad, Zune, Phone, makeup case, wallet, keys, chargers, medication, etc, I'm high maintenance.
> 
> I love the Seigle color. I have a Work with GSH and a Day with RGGH because the color looks so different with the different hardwares. The color is a great neutral and one of my favorites.



Aww, thanks. 

Thank you so much for your insight. I'm fine with larger bags, as long as they're not too bulky. Good point though, the weight is something we can get used to...especially moms. I'm looking for a warm taupe-brown bag, since I wear a lot of neutral, dark colors.
Your Seigle Work is stunning, especially with the GSH! Perhaps I'll stumble upon a pre-loved in this beautiful color.


----------



## Arailah

This is my first city, and I didn't think I would love the style as much as I do.  I guess it being Mogano helps as well.  
The leather is smooshy-smooshy-love-love.







In the wild (angle/shading makes it look multicolored, but there is no fading - it just reacts differently in different lighting):


----------



## bleci

New to Bal and using my first bag.. Gris Glace City silver hardware &#128523;


----------



## NikkNak728

bleci said:


> New to Bal and using my first bag.. Gris Glace City silver hardware &#128523;




Pic! I'm trying to decide what to order in a mini city and Gris glace is on my list


----------



## pinksky777

UV city and one of my Alexander McQueen scarves!


----------



## bleci

NikkNak728 said:


> Pic! I'm trying to decide what to order in a mini city and Gris glace is on my list




Here u go.. Posted in another thread..


----------



## cindy951

Raisin GCH pencil


----------



## NikkNak728

bleci said:


> Here u go.. Posted in another thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497427




Thanks perfect!


----------



## nikip01

bleci said:


> Here u go.. Posted in another thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497427


 
Welcome to the Club. Your Gris Glace is beautiful. I love that color.


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my UV city at work today


----------



## MAGJES

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my UV city at work today
> View attachment 2498311



Pretty
,


----------



## bleci

NikkNak728 said:


> Thanks perfect!


yay thanks! lovin it everyday!


----------



## jezebel61113

Headed to UPS (looking like I just got out of bed) to ship some of my own pre-loved handbags while carrying my newly acquired, pre-loved city in Tomate.


----------



## mere girl

Arailah said:


> This is my first city, and I didn't think I would love the style as much as I do.  I guess it being Mogano helps as well.
> The leather is smooshy-smooshy-love-love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the wild (angle/shading makes it look multicolored, but there is no fading - it just reacts differently in different lighting):



That is amazing - what a stunning bag, congratulations, mogano is just TDF!


----------



## Arailah

jezebel61113 said:


> Headed to UPS (looking like I just got out of bed) to ship some of my own pre-loved handbags while carrying my newly acquired, pre-loved city in Tomate.



I am really glad you kept that bag. It looks so awesome on you!


Mere - Thank you so much! I really love it =) I see what the fuss is about 2007 leathers and Cities =)


----------



## loewejess

im wearing my classic velo in rose peche ! gonna be sooo pinkish for d whole feb ~


----------



## Honeylicious

loewejess said:


> im wearing my classic velo in rose peche ! gonna be sooo pinkish for d whole feb ~


Wow, what a beautiful pink, so sweet & pretty~


----------



## beauxgoris

2002 fb hobo


----------



## loewejess

Honeylicious said:


> Wow, what a beautiful pink, so sweet & pretty~




Thank you =)


----------



## pinksky777

Bright in a snow storm


----------



## pinaybaglover

My gris glace city with rh...and yes, i do trim the tassels from my rh bbags.


----------



## MrGoyard

Not my beloved Bal today. But my Phillip Lim 31 Hour Bag in Nude.


----------



## pinksky777

pinaybaglover said:


> My gris glace city with rh...and yes, i do trim the tassels from my rh bbags.
> View attachment 2511483


omg why???


----------



## pinksky777

UV city. LOVE tucking my mirror in now, I use to hate the look!


----------



## Honeylicious

casual Friday with Bleu Mineral City and tPF in the background


----------



## BabyK35

Wearing my Anthra rgh work missing rg hardware


----------



## Lakotan

My gorgeous Dark Night G21 RGGH Day - the more it breaks in the more I love it!


----------



## tatertot

my 08 Black GSH Work today


----------



## shayna07

My Ultraviolet City at work!!! Love love love!!!


----------



## pinksky777

UV at the gym!


----------



## Indiana

Ruby First for me today.  We've been apart for a while but she's back where she belongs.


----------



## jmirandapa

Coquelicot City with SGH all of this week


----------



## Loveheart

PT RGGH Papyrus


----------



## Arailah

My "new to me" (but almost new in general) 2007 Violet Day

The person who had this before me did not seem to use this bag.  The leather isn't even fully-broken in yet for a 2007.  The handle is very stiff.  

I'm so smitten with this bag...I mentioned it before in another thread but if I ever had to get rid of all my Balenciagas, I would fight tooth-and-nail to keep this one.


----------



## lettuceshop

Loveheart said:


> PT RGGH Papyrus




Love this bag!


----------



## Jumper

Blue tropical city today...


----------



## sydgirl

Jumper said:


> Blue tropical city today...
> 
> View attachment 2523160



Beautiful!!! Hoping to add a blue tropical balenciaga to my collection one day .


----------



## geegirl

Falling in love all over again with my 07 marine City so wonderfully slouchy &#128525;


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Jumper said:


> Blue tropical city today...
> 
> View attachment 2523160



Wow! The color is beautiful!


----------



## City or Town

Glycine town   I am in love


----------



## shayna07

My UV city at work! I love this bag so much!


----------



## emilybug

Rouge Cardinal Velo


----------



## Summer sunshine

Having lunch....


----------



## TiaraM

My beloved Black Maxi Twiggy bought end of last year online at Neiman Marcus, had it shipped to UK despite the hundred of pounds of duty.  It's getting really soft now, fits loads in an still looks good, the handles go on the crook of the arm or on the shoulder and the long strap across body of shoulder.  It meets all my needs I just adore it so much.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Purple suede velo going to work.


----------



## TiaraM

shayna07 said:


> My UV city at work! I love this bag so much!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532644


That colour, is amazing!


----------



## catx

At work with my beloved new Gris Tarmac babe


----------



## sodapop21

catx & summer sunshine  love your hip. Catx tarmac is quite blue grey.
I've just buy a hip in red cardinal with GSH. Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## MAGJES

catx said:


> At work with my beloved new Gris Tarmac babe



This is so cute!  I'm thinking of buying one in Tangerine.  How much can you fit inside??


----------



## Arailah

Oh Happy Day!


----------



## Summer sunshine

sodapop21 said:


> catx & summer sunshine  love your hip. Catx tarmac is quite blue grey.
> I've just buy a hip in red cardinal with GSH. Can't wait to receive it.




Hi, thank you and congrats on buying this style. I love this little bag, it's so cute. It doesn't fit loads but it's big enough for the essentials, purse, keys, phone, lip gloss etc..I Would love to see a reveal when you get yours. I may just have to buy a few of these in different colours..


----------



## CeeJay

My 2012 Bronze Hamilton Gold HW City.  LOVE this bag, and am ~WILD~ for the Hamilton leather!!!


----------



## sodapop21

ceejay

summer sunshine: yes little bag but perfect for summer or parties


----------



## emilybug

CeeJay said:


> My 2012 Bronze Hamilton Gold HW City. LOVE this bag, and am ~WILD~ for the Hamilton leather!!!


 

Beautiful!


----------



## CeeJay

danyaalali said:


> hi, has anyone tried shopping as pasarelo.com? it says that it sells authentic products for less but i dont know, please help



Never heard of them .. you should check this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...lenciaga-buying-overseas-via-mail-145165.html as it provides all the stores that carry authentic Balenciaga products (besides the boutiques of course).  Actually, when I looked at your site .. the "bag" that they denote as a Balenciaga bag .. is, in fact, a Miu Miu bag.  It looks like your standard 'counterfeit' website.


----------



## nascar fan

This one.


----------



## pinksky777

Both! Lol


----------



## Bebebliss

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2535127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both! Lol


Yummy!!!!


----------



## Bebebliss

nascar fan said:


> This one.



So insanely gorgeous. Was it hard deciding between this and the Bordeaux?


----------



## Bebebliss

shayna07 said:


> My UV city at work! I love this bag so much!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532644


 beautiful!!! I have the same one and get so many compliments!


----------



## Bebebliss

emilybug said:


> Rouge Cardinal Velo



Such a lovely happy color.


----------



## nascar fan

Bebebliss said:


> So insanely gorgeous. Was it hard deciding between this and the Bordeaux?



actually, no.  the bordeaux is a brick red instead of wine.   pretty but not what i expected.  
no hesitation


----------



## catx

MAGJES said:


> This is so cute!  I'm thinking of buying one in Tangerine.  How much can you fit inside??




Hello! Thanks wow tangerine would be lovely well I was quite surprised I can fit in my medium wallet, big keys, two phones, some cosmetics too and i think I also managed to squeeze in a yoghurt to take to the office


----------



## emilybug

My Lagon City


----------



## shayna07

Love this color!!! The leather is gorgeous!!


----------



## emilybug

shayna07 said:


> Love this color!!! The leather is gorgeous!!




Thanks 
I forget how much I love this color until I bring her out!


----------



## pinksky777

emilybug said:


> My Lagon City




Great leather!


----------



## emilybug

pinksky777 said:


> Great leather!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Bebebliss

UV city with six extra tassels. Yep, I'm a hoarder.


----------



## pinksky777

UV city


----------



## crazy8baglady

Running errands with Miss Coquelicot


----------



## emilybug

crazy8baglady said:


> Running errands with Miss Coquelicot
> View attachment 2538723






Love!


----------



## mere girl

crazy8baglady said:


> Running errands with Miss Coquelicot
> View attachment 2538723



Love this - I do wish I had kept my 2011 coquelicot city - probably the only Bal I really miss.


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Anthracite SGH Part Time. She's my main Balenciaga for 3 months now! &#9825;


----------



## MAGJES

emilybug said:


> My Lagon City



That leather is insane!  WOW!!!



crazy8baglady said:


> Running errands with Miss Coquelicot
> View attachment 2538723



Beautiful!  I LOVE Coquelicot!!


----------



## emilybug

Rose Bombon City (several pics to show color in different light)


----------



## cat1967

Black PT GGH


----------



## Honeylicious

crazy8baglady said:


> Running errands with Miss Coquelicot
> View attachment 2538723


So beautiful, makes me want a red bag~


----------



## hiro838

My blue daim giant city....with Totoro


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## cat1967

Work RH Rouge Cardinal


----------



## JenLov3

Black Velo with Rose Gold HW .. My go to back for travels


----------



## Trail7

Coquelicot City with G12 silver hardware- I am so in love with this bag right now.


----------



## Gigiyu

Just read this, wow I had a balenciaga bag with me.


----------



## roro617

accidental duplicate post.


----------



## roro617

I joined this group to help me answer this question! What the heck AM I wearing?
My sister gave me a bag and I have no clue what it is! I'd appreciate any help. I can't seem to find any Balenciagas' with the second side zipper.
Sorry the images are sideways.


----------



## hiro838

Gold giant black city


----------



## Araeng

Giant 12 city


----------



## shayna07

My preloved 2009 poupre city!!!! LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## Maice

My Bleu Tropical Day


----------



## sodapop21

rouge cardinal hip to end this week


----------



## TaraP

sodapop21 said:


> rouge cardinal hip to end this week



Love this Hip! Such the perfect pop of color.


----------



## nascar fan

This one.
Wouldn't this be beautiful in a deep rich brown with gold hardware??????????
I need that!!!!!


----------



## cupcakegirl

roro617 said:


> I joined this group to help me answer this question! What the heck AM I wearing?
> My sister gave me a bag and I have no clue what it is! I'd appreciate any help. I can't seem to find any Balenciagas' with the second side zipper.
> Sorry the images are sideways.



Welcome!  This style is called the "club".  It's a great looking bag... congrats!!!


----------



## mstran87

Going out with bleu dragee city


----------



## Quapa

sodapop21 said:


> rouge cardinal hip to end this week


It's lovely!

And mine:

2014 s/s Gris pyrite giant hip


----------



## uniktee

my matelasse &#128031;


----------



## sodapop21

quapa very nice bag. you must be happy with this beauty 
uniktee


----------



## melodyky_

2013 ultraviolet gold city


----------



## pinksky777

UV city


----------



## pinkny

nascar fan said:


> This one.
> Wouldn't this be beautiful in a deep rich brown with gold hardware??????????
> I need that!!!!!


 
This bag is gorgeous!  I love the hardware against the leather.  Didn't we just see a celebrity with this?


----------



## anasa

Took my twiggy out to brunch the other day!


----------



## shayna07

Heading to lunch with my classic poupre city!!!


----------



## cat1967

Lagon City RGGH


----------



## rainneday

Black Velo RH.


----------



## lettuceshop

anasa said:


> Took my twiggy out to brunch the other day!
> View attachment 2555990




Oh nice, what color is this?


----------



## Lovin' Life

Good job!  Your patience paid off!


----------



## Lovin' Life

shayna07 said:


> Heading to lunch with my classic poupre city!!!
> 
> View attachment 2557535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557536



Good Job! Your patience paid off!


----------



## TaraP

Coquelicot RH City


----------



## Maice

TaraP said:


> Coquelicot RH City




Ooooh - pretty!!


----------



## bagloverny

Anthracite RGGH City


----------



## pinaybaglover

My 2011 parttime in anthracite with GSH is my travel mate this time!


----------



## rainneday

2007 Violet City! Looove her! https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/13528906783/


----------



## CorleoneQueen

City ME Vert Lichen in hand, Papier A4 Black as diaper bag stored in cabin


----------



## ninjanna

My rose thulian City is with me today


----------



## beauxgoris

*2004 Marron City*. 

She's so soft and broken in like an old shoe. I just love her to death.


----------



## emilybug

2010 RH Black Work


----------



## cat1967

UV RH Work


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## Lindsay2367

My new-to-me Siegle RGGH Day from a lovely TPFer.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Doing errands with my very first (and only) Bal.


----------



## oddballxuan

Powder Pink GGH City!


----------



## oddballxuan

MustLuvDogs said:


> Doing errands with my very first (and only) Bal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2566275


I'm in love with your bal! Was deciding between the metallic edge and giant city! Maybe I should get it next.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

oddballxuan said:


> I'm in love with your bal! Was deciding between the metallic edge and giant city! Maybe I should get it next.




Awww thanks oddballxuan!   I wasn't sure if all the metal would be too much for me.  But I love this bag.  Definitely get it next!


----------



## Yikkie

Weekend coffee with my coq baby


----------



## Lovin' Life

coquelicot rh work


----------



## nygrl

2013 Anthracite RH city.


----------



## SilverStCloud




----------



## rainneday

Oooh that looks squishy ^


----------



## Gigiyu

Red gold hardware part time


----------



## pinksky777

uv


----------



## Mia Bella

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2574805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uv



Pretty!! ^^^^

My Pourpre SGH Day


----------



## shayna07

My beautiful poupre RH City!


----------



## BPC

2013 Metallic Black LE with pewter hw


----------



## TaraP

BPC said:


> 2013 Metallic Black LE with pewter hw



Where has this bag been all my life!? It's gorgeous! I haven't seen this, like ever. Such a beauty!


----------



## BPC

TaraP said:


> Where has this bag been all my life!? It's gorgeous! I haven't seen this, like ever. Such a beauty!



Thank you. It's from 2013 1
Got it from ******. Posted some pics of it in a thread I did last year here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/reveal-x4-cumin-cassis-bm-black-metallic-ph-821812.html

It's been almost a year since I purchased any Bal bags  but the accessories are
keeping me busy..


----------



## TaraP

BPC said:


> Thank you. It's from 2013 1
> Got it from ******. Posted some pics of it in a thread I did last year here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/reveal-x4-cumin-cassis-bm-black-metallic-ph-821812.html
> 
> It's been almost a year since I purchased any Bal bags  but the accessories are
> keeping me busy..



Wow they must have sold out fast on ****** because i'm on there like everyday for over a year. 

I just checked out your thread. Love your collection! I am the same way as you, only keep bags I use, no pretties that just sit and get admired and not carried.

I'm on an accessory kick as well.. 
Incase you're interested I saw a CP that matches your BM City (not mine)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221412882361?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Do you still have your Coquelicot? I just got a Coque City and to my surprise, it's my favorite. Waiting on a matching Coque cuff ..


----------



## BPC

Thank you. They did sell out fast. I got the bag 2 days after I ordered and decided to get a second but they were all gone.
Yep, still have my Coquel. And still don't use it. Maybe some day....lol
Glad to hear you love yours. 

Thanks for the link, about to check it out.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

BPC said:


> 2013 Metallic Black LE with pewter hw




LOVE your bag! I wish so badly that they still made RH with pewter/silver studs. I have always loved the look of pewter studs with the longer tassels


----------



## BPC

Thanks  I wish they made more with this hardware too.


----------



## BPC

TaraP said:


> Wow they must have sold out fast on ****** because i'm on there like everyday for over a year.
> 
> I just checked out your thread. Love your collection! I am the same way as you, only keep bags I use, no pretties that just sit and get admired and not carried.
> 
> I'm on an accessory kick as well..
> Incase you're interested I saw a CP that matches your BM City (not mine)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221412882361?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Do you still have your Coquelicot? I just got a Coque City and to my surprise, it's my favorite. Waiting on a matching Coque cuff ..



Oh man that coin purse is tempting. But I have this one, you think I need another BM? Maybe right? lol..


----------



## TaraP

BPC said:


> Oh man that coin purse is tempting. But I have this one, you think I need another BM? Maybe right? lol..



That's pretty! I think you only need 1 though. Either keep the beauty you have OR get the one on the bay and sell the GSH. Tough decision... 

Or even better... Is this BM? (not mine)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271435923098?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BPC

TaraP said:


> That's pretty! I think you only need 1 though. Either keep the beauty you have OR get the one on the bay and sell the GSH. Tough decision...
> 
> Or even better... Is this BM? (not mine)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271435923098?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



oh, that's cute. it looks like BM but difficult to say for cetian.


----------



## rainneday

BPC said:


> 2013 Metallic Black LE with pewter hw



I've never seen this combo before either. It's very striking!

ETA How did I miss that thread? They are all gorgeous


----------



## BPC

rainneday said:


> I've never seen this combo before either. It's very striking!
> 
> ETA How did I miss that thread? They are all gorgeous



Thank you.


----------



## Maice

After some days using Prada, whipped out my Bal City in mauve again today


----------



## TaraP

Maice said:


> After some days using Prada, whipped out my Bal City in mauve again today



That color is gorgeous! Looks awesome on you... Perfect color for spring..


----------



## Maice

TaraP said:


> That color is gorgeous! Looks awesome on you... Perfect color for spring..




Thank you, *TaraP*!!!  I do love the color... I still get pleasantly surprised every time I take her out.


----------



## rainneday

Maice said:


> Thank you, *TaraP*!!!  I do love the color... I still get pleasantly surprised every time I take her out.




Lovely mauve...


----------



## Maice

rainneday said:


> Lovely mauve...




Thank you, *rainneday*!  Mauve is


----------



## geegirl

My beloved 07 marine city...again lol


----------



## Heart Star

Murier Folk for me today!
One day I'll get around to a pic along with the post


----------



## rainneday

geegirl said:


> My beloved 07 marine city...again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577360


 The leather looks realllly nice on this one ^ I didn't realize marine was so dark!


----------



## rainneday

Heart Star said:


> Murier Folk for me today!
> One day I'll get around to a pic along with the post



I would love to see this bag when you put up pics. I had a Murier for 1 day, it had to go back, but the color was so pretty.


----------



## sodapop21

My red hip


----------



## geegirl

rainneday said:


> The leather looks realllly nice on this one ^ I didn't realize marine was so dark!




The leather is divine!! The lighting is really crappy but it is a darker blue for sure. I find it photographs darker than it really is though.


----------



## TaraP

geegirl said:


> My beloved 07 marine city...again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577360



It looks beautiful! The leather looks so soft and broken in..


----------



## TaraP

Heart Star said:


> Murier Folk for me today!
> One day I'll get around to a pic along with the post



Yes! Please snap a pic when you can. I'd love to see...


----------



## TaraP

sodapop21 said:


> My red hip



I love Hips so much... I'm on a red kick myself..


----------



## BPC

Cumin city.


----------



## rainneday

geegirl said:


> The leather is divine!! The lighting is really crappy but it is a darker blue for sure. I find it photographs darker than it really is though.


 Very nice!


----------



## beauxgoris

2002 caramel fbf


----------



## heaRtB

&#128092;Date for today
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
&#128092;


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## heaRtB

heaRtB said:


> &#128092;Date for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128092;




My apology (wrong purse) &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## TaraP

Livia1 said:


> *Coquelicot RH City*



This is my favorite City at the moment. Love the leather and the color red is _the perfect _red...


----------



## Livia1

TaraP said:


> This is my favorite City at the moment. *Love the leather and the color red is the perfect red... *



I agree


----------



## BPC

I need to start using my Coquelicot. Too pretty to just sit in a closet.

But for today, it's my Mogano GSH city.


----------



## TaraP

BPC said:


> I need to start using my Coquelicot. Too pretty to just sit in a closet.
> 
> But for today, it's my Mogano GSH city.



OMG. Now I see why Coque stays in the closet. That is one of the most beautiful Cities ever!


----------



## BPC

TaraP said:


> OMG. Now I see why Coque stays in the closet. That is one of the most beautiful Cities ever!



Thanks, Tara  
I love the bag. Hate how heavy the hardware is..lol. I'm always shocked at the GSH after
carrying rh for a while.


----------



## cat1967

Livia1 said:


> *Coquelicot RH City*



Same here!  This is the bag I was wearing today  *Coquelicot RH City* !!!


----------



## sodapop21

hip in coquelicot too


----------



## Maice

sodapop21 said:


> hip in coquelicot too


----------



## blkblk

BPC said:


> I need to start using my Coquelicot. Too pretty to just sit in a closet.
> 
> But for today, it's my Mogano GSH city.



I love that spider charm! Both creepy and adorable. Where is it from?


----------



## rainneday

BPC said:


> I need to start using my Coquelicot. Too pretty to just sit in a closet.
> 
> But for today, it's my Mogano GSH city.




Wow  it looks like some sort of caramel or chocolate...


----------



## BPC

blkblk said:


> I love that spider charm! Both creepy and adorable. Where is it from?



lol, you're right, it's kinda both.
I get most of my charms from Outrider Biker Jewelry.
Have a few of their skulls too.  http://www.outriderj.com/Zipper-Pulls.aspx



rainneday said:


> Wow  it looks like some sort of caramel or chocolate...



Thanks. It's a brown with strong red undertones. 
Depending on the lighting, it can look reddish or brown. One of my fave Bal colors.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

my new '13 black agneau rh city


----------



## BPC

Livia1 said:


> *Coquelicot RH City*





TaraP said:


> This is my favorite City at the moment. Love the leather and the color red is _the perfect _red...





cat1967 said:


> Same here!  This is the bag I was wearing today  *Coquelicot RH City* !!!





sodapop21 said:


> hip in coquelicot too



All you ladies inspired me to take out my Coquel. PT today. So thank you!
It is a beautiful red. And since I'm not selling it- decided to break it in.


----------



## cat1967

BPC said:


> All you ladies inspired me to take out my Coquel. PT today. So thank you!
> It is a beautiful red. And since I'm not selling it- decided to break it in.



Good choice!


----------



## jellyv

BPC said:


> I need to start using my Coquelicot. Too pretty to just sit in a closet.
> 
> But for today, it's my Mogano GSH city.



Fantastic.   We seem to have similar taste--I also have Mogano and Cumin City bags, though in different hardware. And I love your Coquelicot!


----------



## Livia1

BPC said:


> All you ladies inspired me to take out my Coquel. PT today. So thank you!
> It is a beautiful red. And since I'm not selling it- decided to break it in.



Beautiful bag!


----------



## BPC

jellyv said:


> Fantastic.   We seem to have similar taste--I also have Mogano and Cumin City bags, though in different hardware. And I love your Coquelicot!



Obviously you have wonderful taste  lol



Livia1 said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you. 

Today it's going to be my Black city rh.


----------



## sodapop21

today day in sahara


----------



## Jumper

Rainy day with black mini city today.


----------



## shayna07

UV City


----------



## BPC

Cassis WE
Used it yesterday and will be using it later today. This bag has some of the best leather I've ever felt.


----------



## Maice

BPC said:


> Cassis WE
> Used it yesterday and will be using it later today. This bag has some of the best leather I've ever felt.




The leather on that looks amazing!


----------



## rainneday

BPC said:


> Cassis WE
> Used it yesterday and will be using it later today. This bag has some of the best leather I've ever felt.



I have to let out a sigh  every time I see one of those mini mini B Bag clips, so cute. And yours matches perfectly!


----------



## BPC

Maice said:


> The leather on that looks amazing!



Oh the leather is. 



rainneday said:


> I have to let out a sigh  every time I see one of those mini mini B Bag clips, so cute. And yours matches perfectly!



Yep, the color's exactly the same, and it looks so cute on the large WE.. lol..

I love the mini bag clips. Tried getting them in different colors but this was the only one they had that matched any of my bags. Apparently they sell out quick


----------



## sodapop21

again my sahara day


----------



## Indiana

Dark Night Day.  I'd forgotten how much I love that style..


----------



## mere girl

Indiana said:


> Dark Night Day.  I'd forgotten how much I love that style..




^^ yay - good choice!

Rainy start this morning so my fave ever black RGGH city


Sent


----------



## BPC

Used my Cassis rh city this morning.


----------



## TaraP

sodapop21 said:


> today day in sahara



That color is gorgeous! The leather looks so matte, I  that!



Jumper said:


> Rainy day with black mini city today.
> 
> View attachment 2583879



Love this!



shayna07 said:


> UV City
> 
> View attachment 2584070



Such a happy color! So pretty!


----------



## TaraP

BPC said:


> Cassis WE
> Used it yesterday and will be using it later today. This bag has some of the best leather I've ever felt.



OMG, that is one stunning bag. And like Rainneday said, the matching mini mini is just adorable!


----------



## TaraP

rainneday said:


> *I have to let out a sigh  every time I see one of those mini mini B Bag clips, so cute. *And yours matches perfectly!





BPC said:


> Oh the leather is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the color's exactly the same, and it looks so cute on the large WE.. lol..
> 
> *I love the mini bag clips. Tried getting them in different colors but this was the only one they had that matched any of my bags. Apparently they sell out quick *



I don't own any mini mini's but adore them.. I was upset that I recently missed out on them as E had 3 for sale. As you said they were gone in the blink of an eye. 

Here is a pic of the colors she had.


----------



## TaraP

Black 2013 Hamilton


----------



## BPC

TaraP said:


> I don't own any mini mini's but adore them.. I was upset that I recently missed out on them as E had 3 for sale. As you said they were gone in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Here is a pic of the colors she had.



Sooo cute. Would of loved to get the Blue one, but I never knew she had them?! Wow, I'm on her site every other day and still missed these. Crazy. 



TaraP said:


> Black 2013 Hamilton



You look great. And you're using the one black city I still want, but don't have..lol.. 
Love it!


----------



## TaraP

BPC said:


> Sooo cute. Would of loved to get the Blue one, but I never knew she had them?! Wow, I'm on her site every other day and still missed these. Crazy.
> 
> You look great. And you're using the one black city I still want, but don't have..lol..
> Love it!



Thanks BPC! That was my 1st City. I'm glad I went for the chevre leather / matte gold RH combo. I definitely recommend it!


----------



## Maice

TaraP said:


> Black 2013 Hamilton





Gorgeous bag!  Liking the outfit too


----------



## TaraP

Maice said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Liking the outfit too



Thanks Maice! I dress for comfort over looks but try to keep it cool too.


----------



## rainneday

TaraP said:


> I don't own any mini mini's but adore them.. I was upset that I recently missed out on them as E had 3 for sale. As you said they were gone in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Here is a pic of the colors she had.



GAH! I love those colors...


----------



## rainneday

TaraP said:


> Black 2013 Hamilton



Ok, so "shopping? is my cardio"?? What exactly is your cardio  , we can't see from that angle!


----------



## rainneday

Indiana said:


> Dark Night Day.  I'd forgotten how much I love that style..



Bag twins  I haven't stopped using mine since it arrived weeks ago.


----------



## TaraP

rainneday said:


> Ok, so "shopping? is my cardio"?? What exactly is your cardio  , we can't see from that angle!



You guessed it! :giggles:  I love Wildfox tee's..


----------



## bonjourErin

Maice said:


> After some days using Prada, whipped out my Bal City in mauve again today





What an amazing color/bag!!


----------



## rainneday

TaraP said:


> You guessed it! :giggles:  I love Wildfox tee's..


----------



## Maice

bonjourErin said:


> What an amazing color/bag!!




Thank you, bonjourErin!  I love it to pieces


----------



## Loveheart

Metallic edge vert lichen velo


----------



## mere girl

Coquelicot city


----------



## TaraP

mere girl said:


> Coquelicot city
> View attachment 2591302


----------



## mere girl

TaraP said:


> It's beautiful! She looks brand new. The leather looks amazing too. Congrats on a great score!


 thank you! Yes she is just like new, I can't believe I found one, i'm so thrilled!


----------



## BPC

mere girl said:


> Coquelicot city
> View attachment 2591302


----------



## shayna07

My Black Classic City


----------



## Sssy

mere girl said:


> Coquelicot city
> View attachment 2591302


----------



## BPC

Cassis WE. 
Taking my pupp to the vet this morning so need to carry all his must haves. Water, treats, towel (bulldogs are messy..lol) and toys. He's a high maintenance boy  .


----------



## Poth

mere girl said:


> Coquelicot city





That is an amazing bag!  The leather is ridiculously yummy!   



shayna07 said:


> My Black Classic City








BPC said:


> Cassis WE.
> Taking my pupp to the vet this morning so need to carry all his must haves. Water, treats, towel (bulldogs are messy..lol) and toys. He's a high maintenance boy  .





How much would you say your bag weighs when it's all filled up?  Hope your pup is doing okay!


----------



## BPC

Poth said:


> How much would you say your bag weighs when it's all filled up?  Hope your pup is doing okay!



Depends on what's in it I guess. I read somewhere that a weekender can hold  up to 50 lbs.
But even full I don't think I've had more than 30ish lbs in it. 

And thanks, he's fine. Just allergies


----------



## Bisoux78

City in Gris Glacé


----------



## jezebel61113

My Vert Poker Work is my travel bag for my drive up to NYC.

By far she's my favorite B bag.  I just got so many compliments tonight carrying her to dinner.


----------



## Jumper

Today's mini twiggy in ultraviolet silver hw.


----------



## sydgirl

jezebel61113 said:


> My Vert Poker Work is my travel bag for my drive up to NYC.
> 
> By far she's my favorite B bag.  I just got so many compliments tonight carrying her to dinner.



Omg how did I miss this beautiful green b???? I need to find this gorgeous colour asap!! Beautiful b!!


----------



## Indiana

Jumper said:


> Today's mini twiggy in ultraviolet silver hw.
> 
> View attachment 2593806


Gorgeous!


----------



## Maice

jezebel61113 said:


> My Vert Poker Work is my travel bag for my drive up to NYC.
> 
> By far she's my favorite B bag.  I just got so many compliments tonight carrying her to dinner.




What a beautiful, rich color!


----------



## sodapop21

ultraviolet & vert poker are two delicious colors


----------



## TaraP

jezebel61113 said:


> My Vert Poker Work is my travel bag for my drive up to NYC.
> 
> By far she's my favorite B bag.  I just got so many compliments tonight carrying her to dinner.



That is the most beautiful green I have ever seen! 



Jumper said:


> Today's mini twiggy in ultraviolet silver hw.
> 
> View attachment 2593806



Such a pretty jewel tone purple.. The mini twiggy is awesome.. I'd love to see a mod shot if you get a chance.


----------



## TaraP

Coquelicot City and cuff


----------



## shayna07

My Classic black city!! She's starting to break in very nicely!!


----------



## saintgermain

jezebel61113 said:


> My Vert Poker Work is my travel bag for my drive up to NYC.
> 
> By far she's my favorite B bag.  I just got so many compliments tonight carrying her to dinner.



such a great color


----------



## BPC

Jumper said:


> Today's mini twiggy in ultraviolet silver hw.
> 
> View attachment 2593806



Beautiful color. The leather looks wonderful too.



TaraP said:


> Coquelicot City and cuff



Love it. You totally inspire me to use my Coquelicot more.


----------



## BPC

Used my Black rh city yesterday.

Bleu Mineral rh city today.


----------



## sodapop21

My Sahara day


----------



## BPC

sodapop21 said:


> My Sahara day



Love the pic. You look great.


----------



## jezebel61113

sydgirl said:


> Omg how did I miss this beautiful green b???? I need to find this gorgeous colour asap!! Beautiful b!!



I can't even describe how yummy this color is!  I just sold a Green Apple First b/c I didn't like the yellow/green when I saw it in person.  No green will compare to Poker for me.


----------



## shayna07

Poupre City


----------



## Honeylicious

bleu mineral RH City for Friday


----------



## shayna07

At the doctor with my poupre city  love this leather!!


----------



## shayna07




----------



## Livia1

shayna07 said:


> View attachment 2601768
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601771




Ohh, this is such a fab colour and the leather looks delicious!


----------



## rainneday

I'm still wearing my Dark Night Day, I really need to switch it out this weekend.


----------



## Scandibabe

Technically, I was wearing this bag yesterday. part time ocean 2007.


----------



## Scandibabe

And today, the same bag though


----------



## Quapa

New to me 2006 Sapin first! I had to have some chèvre; I've had seller's remorse ever since selling my ink box!


----------



## rainneday

Oooh, Sapin is very pretty!


----------



## Dearest girl

Out with Jaune Poussin mgsh.


----------



## Bisoux78

Baby bump plus Gris Glacé City


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Quapa said:


> New to me 2006 Sapin first! I had to have some chèvre; I've had seller's remorse ever since selling my ink box!


I am obsessed! Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## saintgermain

jaune is such an amazing color


----------



## Quapa

Sapin in artificial light


----------



## Scandibabe

My red chevre holiday 2013 first today


----------



## MAGJES

Using* '06 Blueberry City* today


----------



## Lovin' Life

MAGJES said:


> Using* '06 Blueberry City* today



Love this color!


----------



## joybecee

I am bringing out my PT G21 in Rose Gold now that spring has finally (slowly!)arrived in my neck of the woods


----------



## Maice

MAGJES said:


> Using* '06 Blueberry City* today



Oooh, lovely color


----------



## Bisoux78

MAGJES said:


> Using* '06 Blueberry City* today



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## beauxgoris

2003 pewter hardware tobacco suede hobo


----------



## BPC

Atlantique rh part time.


----------



## Dearest girl

Taking Rose Azalee out with me today.


----------



## rainneday

Dearest girl, I am glad to see you happily using your Rose Azalee! Has your mom come around to seeing how much this color suits you?


----------



## Dearest girl

rainneday said:


> Dearest girl, I am glad to see you happily using your Rose Azalee! Has your mom come around to seeing how much this color suits you?



Thank you.! My mother loves this color so much.


----------



## rainneday

Dearest girl said:


> Thank you.! My mother loves this color so much.




Yay! Great news


----------



## Bisoux78

Dearest girl said:


> Taking Rose Azalee out with me today.



Looks great on you! I'm in love with that colour


----------



## rainneday

Dearest girl said:


> Taking Rose Azalee out with me today.



Dearest girl, I have to apologize, I had your post confused with another poster. You were comparing Rose Peche and Rose Azalee and she was comparing Rose Azalee and Noir! In any case, it looks brilliant on you!


----------



## Dearest girl

rainneday said:


> Dearest girl, I have to apologize, I had your post confused with another poster. You were comparing Rose Peche and Rose Azalee and she was comparing Rose Azalee and Noir! In any case, it looks brilliant on you!



Lol that's alright rainneday. Thank you for the compliment.!


----------



## rainneday

Dearest girl said:


> Lol that's alright rainneday. Thank you for the compliment.!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bal PT G21.


----------



## Scandibabe

Buckeyemommy said:


> Bal PT G21.
> View attachment 2607737




Hi, gorgeous bag! Is it "ocean" from 2007?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Yes, it is. Thx!  My first Bal (pre-loved) and it's gorgeous.


----------



## Scandibabe

Buckeyemommy said:


> Yes, it is. Thx!  My first Bal (pre-loved) and it's gorgeous.




Then we are the bag twins  I have posted my pics with ocean in the same thread just several days ago! I love this bag too


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Scandibabe said:


> Then we are the bag twins  I have posted my pics with ocean in the same thread just several days ago! I love this bag too




. We are lucky!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Scandibabe said:


> Technically, I was wearing this bag yesterday. part time ocean 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602270




I see it now. Can't believe I missed it. So pretty.


----------



## msd_bags

I normally rotate my bags on a daily basis, but for the last 3 days I have been carrying my 2012 City in Latte!


----------



## pinksky777

my perfect UV city


----------



## tatertot

Carried my 08 Black GSH Work today


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City


----------



## Wplijnaar

Buckeyemommy said:


> Bal PT G21.
> View attachment 2607737


Love


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Wplijnaar said:


> Love




Thx.


----------



## beauxgoris

2005 chocolate first


----------



## Irissy

Black RH city


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City for me again today


----------



## Scandibabe

My new black city RGGH 2012


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Scandibabe said:


> My new black city RGGH 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609796


Stunning! Congrats! You have the best taste I colors/bags.


----------



## mere girl

Black RGGH city...


----------



## Scandibabe

foxmomlovesbbag said:


> Stunning! Congrats! You have the best taste I colors/bags.




Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Scandibabe

mere girl said:


> Black RGGH city...
> View attachment 2609804




Beautiful! I've just bought almost the same, one with G12 rose gold. The leather is stunning  
Your bag looks gorgeous and the 21 giant rose studs are to die for...


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> Black RGGH city...
> View attachment 2609804




What a beauty!


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> What a beauty!


 thank you


----------



## shayna07

My 06 ink Twiggy


----------



## beauxgoris

2005 chocolate first


----------



## Honeylicious

mere girl said:


> Black RGGH city...
> View attachment 2609804


hello there!!  long time no see!


----------



## dolali

06 Ink City... well used and


----------



## dolali

Scandibabe said:


> My new black city RGGH 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609796



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## dolali

mere girl said:


> Black RGGH city...
> View attachment 2609804



oh my gosh! gorgeous too!!!! Look at that leather


----------



## sodapop21

my rouge cardinal hip


----------



## Scandibabe

dolali said:


> Gorgeous!!!!




Thank you!!!


----------



## BagaddictAmy

Livia1 said:


> CONTINUING FROM THIS PREVIOUS THREAD:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/which-bag-you-wearing-today-borrowed-rm-forum-432656.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be taking my Black RH City and
> Sapphire Money Wallet
> Pourpre Pencil
> Ruby CP
> Cyclade Mini Mini


love my ltd edition city bag...


----------



## Dearest girl

sodapop21 said:


> my rouge cardinal hip


C'est tres belle.!!
By the way, do u find the hip strap is too thin and with time it may be able to break? Just wonder about its strap.


----------



## sodapop21

Dearest girl said:


> C'est tres belle.!!
> By the way, do u find the hip strap is too thin and with time it may be able to break? Just wonder about its strap.



No i don't think it may break. And according to me, the strap is not too thin. It's a good size.


----------



## beauxgoris

2005 choco first


----------



## Maice

sodapop21 said:


> my rouge cardinal hip



This one always catches my eye... such a beautiful color!


I'm glad I will be adding a red to my collection very soon


----------



## sodapop21

Maice said:


> This one always catches my eye... such a beautiful color!
> 
> 
> I'm glad I will be adding a red to my collection very soon



what kind of bag & color?


----------



## Maice

sodapop21 said:


> what kind of bag & color?



A 2005 Rouge Theatre First  I will do a reveal as soon as I receive it in a few days.


----------



## sodapop21

Maice said:


> A 2005 Rouge Theatre First  I will do a reveal as soon as I receive it in a few days.



great


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## mere girl

I've only carried it inside as yet as it's thundering and lightening outside..
Brand new never carried choc FBF from 2002


----------



## rainneday

mere girl said:


> I've only carried it inside as yet as it's thundering and lightening outside..
> Brand new never carried choc FBF from 2002
> View attachment 2626047



Oh my! That is GORGEOUS! ^


----------



## Maice

My RT First


----------



## Wplijnaar

Maice said:


> My RT First



She's gorgeous ! Love the color, beautiful )


----------



## Maice

Wplijnaar said:


> She's gorgeous ! Love the color, beautiful )




Thank you, *Wplijnaar*!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

dolali said:


> 06 Ink City... well used and


OMG Want!!!  &#128525;


----------



## shayna07

My beloved 06 ink twiggy


----------



## gettinpurseonal

You TEASE!!!! ^^^^


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I would rather have that Ink than chocolate or a filet mignon. That Ink is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## pinaybaglover

My papyrus city in rggh...she's quite full today as i am travelling.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Today I carried my off white First! Here I am taking a mod pic in a dressing room.


----------



## Indiana

Truffle First


----------



## lafashionista

Carrying my 2011 GSH Atlantique City today &#128522;


----------



## lafashionista

Forgot to attach the pic. I hope it's not too big/small; I really don't know how to resize &#128541;


----------



## Buckeyemommy

lafashionista said:


> Forgot to attach the pic. I hope it's not too big/small; I really don't know how to resize &#128541;
> 
> View attachment 2632985




Love!


----------



## lafashionista

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love!


Thanks, Buckeyemommy! I love it, too! DH picked it out himself as a gift for Christmas that year. Talk about surprised!


----------



## Honeylicious

lafashionista said:


> Forgot to attach the pic. I hope it's not too big/small; I really don't know how to resize &#128541;
> 
> View attachment 2632985


*BEAUTIFUL~  I like your macaroons charm too!!!*


----------



## cat1967

My beautiful Rouge Cardinal Work RH!


----------



## TaraP

It's finally starting to break in...


----------



## Wplijnaar

TaraP said:


> It's finally starting to break in...



Beautiful .


----------



## TaraP

Wplijnaar said:


> Beautiful .



Thank you! For chevre leather this was kinda stiff when I got her. I'm happy to see she's smooshing up.


----------



## Wplijnaar

TaraP said:


> Thank you! For chevre leather this was kinda stiff when I got her. I'm happy to see she's smooshing up.



That leather looks awesome , I love it ! Congrats )


----------



## Maice

TaraP said:


> It's finally starting to break in...




The leather on her looks yummy, Tara!  She's breaking in beautifully!


----------



## Scandibabe

City ultraviolet


----------



## Maice

My Rouge Theatre First


----------



## Livia1

TaraP said:


> It's finally starting to break in...



Oi, that's gorgeous


----------



## Wplijnaar

Scandibabe said:


> City ultraviolet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634893
> View attachment 2634895



Beautiful !!!


----------



## Scandibabe

Wplijnaar said:


> Beautiful !!!




Thank you!!!


----------



## apink

Hey gals!! Just got my first Balenciaga ever 2 days ago from Balenciaga at Rue St Honore, Paris.
It is the last day of Balenciaga selling with 1295 before they increased to 1395!!!  Its City in Rose Bon Bon with Rose Gold studs &#128513;



Superlove!!


----------



## Wplijnaar

apink said:


> Hey gals!! Just got my first Balenciaga ever 2 days ago from Balenciaga at Rue St Honore, Paris.
> It is the last day of Balenciaga selling with 1295 before they increased to 1395!!!  Its City in Rose Bon Bon with Rose Gold studs &#128513;
> View attachment 2635589
> 
> 
> Superlove!!


Congrats Congrats !!! She's so beautiful and I love rose gold hardware  enjoy !!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Scandibabe said:


> City ultraviolet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634893
> View attachment 2634895



I love your bag! It is on my wish list


----------



## Greengoddess8

apink said:


> Hey gals!! Just got my first Balenciaga ever 2 days ago from Balenciaga at Rue St Honore, Paris.
> It is the last day of Balenciaga selling with 1295 before they increased to 1395!!!  Its City in Rose Bon Bon with Rose Gold studs &#128513;
> View attachment 2635589
> 
> 
> Superlove!!



Congratulations! She is lovely


----------



## Greengoddess8

Maice said:


> My Rouge Theatre First



The color and leather are amazing


----------



## Greengoddess8

TaraP said:


> It's finally starting to break in...



Awesome!


----------



## Greengoddess8

shayna07 said:


> My beloved 06 ink twiggy
> 
> View attachment 2630834



It is sooooo lovely


----------



## Greengoddess8

PrincessCypress said:


> Today I carried my off white First! Here I am taking a mod pic in a dressing room.



It looks awesome on you PC!


----------



## Greengoddess8

pinaybaglover said:


> My papyrus city in rggh...she's quite full today as i am travelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631379



Looking good


----------



## Scandibabe

Greengoddess8 said:


> I love your bag! It is on my wish list




Thank you very much, Greengoddess!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Scandibabe said:


> Thank you very much, Greengoddess!



My pleasure! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Maice

Greengoddess8 said:


> The color and leather are amazing



Thank you, *greengoddess8!*   Still in love with this one


----------



## Rose_Violet

apink said:


> Hey gals!! Just got my first Balenciaga ever 2 days ago from Balenciaga at Rue St Honore, Paris.
> It is the last day of Balenciaga selling with 1295 before they increased to 1395!!!  Its City in Rose Bon Bon with Rose Gold studs &#128513;
> View attachment 2635589
> 
> 
> Superlove!!




Congrats for beating the price increase !! 
Wonderful bag enjoy her !


----------



## Dearest girl

My Jaune poussin .


----------



## sodapop21

jaune poussin


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Unless it starts to rain I' gonna wear my beloved Ultraviolet part time with GHW for a dinner date with my bf


----------



## Buckeyemommy

My beautiful City (don't know the color name )


----------



## Livia1

Buckeyemommy said:


> My beautiful City (don't know the color name )
> View attachment 2639010



Uh, looks like Rose Thulian from this picture.
It's gorgeous!


----------



## Maice

My Mauve City


----------



## Wplijnaar

Buckeyemommy said:


> My beautiful City (don't know the color name )
> View attachment 2639010



Beautiful .


----------



## Scandibabe

Black city rose gold HW


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Livia1 said:


> Uh, looks like Rose Thulian from this picture.
> It's gorgeous!




Thx!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Wplijnaar said:


> Beautiful .




Thx!  I'm in love.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Scandibabe said:


> Black city rose gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639506
> View attachment 2639507



Looking gorgeous!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Dearest girl said:


> My Jaune poussin .



What a great color!


----------



## Greengoddess8

CrackBerryCream said:


> Unless it starts to rain I' gonna wear my beloved Ultraviolet part time with GHW for a dinner date with my bf



Where is the picture


----------



## Greengoddess8

Buckeyemommy said:


> My beautiful City (don't know the color name )
> View attachment 2639010



Lovely city!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Maice said:


> My Mauve City



Your Mauve city looks gorgeous!


----------



## Maice

Greengoddess8 said:


> Your Mauve city looks gorgeous!





Thank you, *Greengoddess8*!   She was my first Bal, and I'm still as in love with her today as I was the day I got her (well, it's not like it was that long ago )


----------



## beauxgoris

2005 choco first


----------



## Greengoddess8

Maice said:


> Thank you, *Greengoddess8*!   She was my first Bal, and I'm still as in love with her today as I was the day I got her (well, it's not like it was that long ago )



I can see why Maice!!! She is gorgeous) it makes me want this color!  She is in perfect shape, too


----------



## Buckeyemommy

beauxgoris said:


> 2005 choco first




Would love to see a pic.


----------



## Honeylicious

Scandibabe said:


> Black city rose gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639506
> View attachment 2639507


  I need to get one City in rose gold................................................................


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Vert Gazon City with this Tahari scarf.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Vert Gazon sitting next to me. Please see p 546 for an even better photo!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Last one, sitting in my lap.


----------



## Scandibabe

Greengoddess8 said:


> Looking gorgeous!




Thank you, dear!


----------



## Greengoddess8

gettinpurseonal said:


> Vert Gazon City with this Tahari scarf.



Lovely, lovely, lovely....could look at this all day


----------



## TaraP

Maice said:


> My Mauve City



So pretty! Such a winner..


----------



## TaraP

Scandibabe said:


> Black city rose gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639506
> View attachment 2639507



Love your City! It looks great with your moto...  Is it Biscuit?


----------



## TaraP

gettinpurseonal said:


> Vert Gazon sitting next to me. Please see p 546 for an even better photo!



Awesome pop of color... Beautiful green..


----------



## TaraP

Black City w/ Matte GH. Next to the most comfortable sandals ever!


----------



## sodapop21

Vert gazon is gorgeous


----------



## Scandibabe

TaraP said:


> Love your City! It looks great with your moto...  Is it Biscuit?




Thanks a lot! The jacket is biscuit 07, size 38 FR.


----------



## TaraP

Scandibabe said:


> Thanks a lot! The jacket is biscuit 07, size 38 FR.



It's just beautiful! And fits you perfectly... 

I don't have moto weather here so mine are tucked away safely in their garment bags.


----------



## Maice

TaraP said:


> So pretty! Such a winner..



Thank you, *Tara!*


----------



## Wplijnaar

gettinpurseonal said:


> Vert Gazon sitting next to me. Please see p 546 for an even better photo!



She's so beautiful , love it  !!!


----------



## cat1967

I love Vert Gazon!


----------



## cat1967

Today I wore Gris Glace RH City.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Thank you, greengoddess. And thank you for the compliment on my red Chloe Paddington as well (in a separate thread)&#128522;


----------



## lnw85

gettinpurseonal said:


> Last one, sitting in my lap.


Looks great!  The color has grown on you I'm guessing???


----------



## lnw85

Maice said:


> My Mauve City


OMG Maice - I have seen this in your avatar like a million times but I never saw it this up close and personal before.

You are killing me - it's GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Maice

lnw85 said:


> OMG Maice - I have seen this in your avatar like a million times but I never saw it this up close and personal before.
> 
> You are killing me - it's GORGEOUS!!!!



Thank you, *Inw*!   I love how the color changes depending on the light, too... I don't necessarily baby her, but I do take good care of her - she is very much loved


----------



## Scandibabe

TaraP said:


> It's just beautiful! And fits you perfectly...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have moto weather here so mine are tucked away safely in their garment bags.




Thank you very much Tara! It's so sweet of you


----------



## Honeylicious

*It's Friday!!!!  with Bleu Mineral City*


----------



## Scandibabe

Honeylicious said:


> I need to get one City in rose gold................................................................




Thank you very much Honeylicious!


----------



## sodapop21

hip in rouge cardinal


----------



## sodapop21

and a second picture (wednesday) with my sahara bag


----------



## Dearest girl

sodapop21 said:


> hip in rouge cardinal



I love this red little cute bag. Now you make me want sth in bright red.&#128536;
Ps : Curious what the "red" color will look like in this f/w 2014.


----------



## Livia1

Black RH City.


----------



## kamille123

Going to have lunch with Miss Dune...


----------



## beauxgoris

2003 hobo


----------



## Honeylicious

Meeting client with mRGGH dark night Part Time


----------



## JuzOneMore

Honeylicious said:


> Meeting client with mRGGH dark night Part Time



That, is the loveliest midnight blue ever!!! *thumbs up* )


----------



## BPC

Not sure about today yet, but this weekend we were in the berkshires so I used my Cassis City and Cassis WE.


----------



## Wplijnaar

Honeylicious said:


> Meeting client with mRGGH dark night Part Time



I love it ! PT !!!!


----------



## Scandibabe

Bal ultraviolet city. Thanks for leting me share.


----------



## Rose_Violet

Scandibabe said:


> Bal ultraviolet city. Thanks for leting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646194
> View attachment 2646195






Gorgeous UV with the matching cup !!


----------



## Scandibabe

Rose_Violet said:


> Gorgeous UV with the matching cup !!




Thank you very much!


----------



## RT1

Your ultraviolet is gorgeous.    I'm so jealous.....That color really pops!


----------



## Scandibabe

RTone said:


> Your ultraviolet is gorgeous.    I'm so jealous.....That color really pops!




Thanks a lot


----------



## TaraP

First day out!


----------



## rainneday

TaraP said:


> First day out!



Gorgeous! And *kisses* to Bruno!


----------



## Scandibabe

Gris poivre work


----------



## sodapop21

I really love your mint bag.


----------



## BPC

TaraP said:


> First day out!



omg, how adorable is that!


----------



## cat1967

My City RGGH Orange Brule.


----------



## mere girl

cat1967 said:


> My City RGGH Orange Brule.


 ^^ oohhh...lovely bag!

coquelicot RH City today


----------



## cat1967

mere girl said:


> ^^ oohhh...lovely bag!
> 
> coquelicot RH City today



Thank you so much.  I also have the Coq RH City.  Nice idea.  I am going to wear her tomorrow.


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my 06 Ink Twiggy! Loving the chèvre leather &#128522;


----------



## Maice

My Rouge Theatre First


----------



## lnw85

My Electric Blue Day


----------



## cyanidestyling

Brogues City in black


----------



## rainneday

Oh, this thread


----------



## Rose_Violet

Tournesol GGH


----------



## JuzOneMore

Rouge Cardinal 2013 RH Twiggy. Loving the leather.


----------



## Liannah19

Speedy 30 DE


----------



## lnw85

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 06 Ink Twiggy! Loving the chèvre leather &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2651189



What a beauty Shayna!


----------



## lnw85

Rose_Violet said:


> Tournesol GGH
> View attachment 2651610
> View attachment 2651611



Beautiful!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

JuzOneMore said:


> Rouge Cardinal 2013 RH Twiggy. Loving the leather.




Oh my!  I'm in love!  That is gorgeous.


----------



## Scandibabe

Go double Bal today. On my way to the airport. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Greengoddess8

Maice said:


> My Rouge Theatre First



This bag is killing me Maice!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

lnw85 said:


> My Electric Blue Day



Your EB is stunning Inw!


----------



## Greengoddess8

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 06 Ink Twiggy! Loving the chèvre leather &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2651189



I so want a bag in Ink


----------



## Greengoddess8

Rose_Violet said:


> Tournesol GGH
> View attachment 2651610
> View attachment 2651611



Fabulous Rose_Violet!


----------



## Greengoddess8

JuzOneMore said:


> Rouge Cardinal 2013 RH Twiggy. Loving the leather.



Gorgeous


----------



## Greengoddess8

Scandibabe said:


> Go double Bal today. On my way to the airport. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 2652622
> View attachment 2652623



Double the love)


----------



## Maice

Greengoddess8 said:


> This bag is killing me Maice!!!



Thank you, GG!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Maice said:


> Thank you, GG!


----------



## Honeylicious

CorleoneQueen said:


> City ME Vert Lichen in hand, Papier A4 Black as diaper bag stored in cabin


I love this color, why didn't they do a RH version


----------



## cat1967

My Gris Glace RH City


----------



## sydgirl

Scandibabe said:


> Go double Bal today. On my way to the airport. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 2652622
> View attachment 2652623



Is that a weekender??


----------



## Scandibabe

sydgirl said:


> Is that a weekender??




No, it's work in gris poivre


----------



## JuzOneMore

Greengoddess8 said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you, Greengoddess!


----------



## Rose_Violet

Greengoddess8 said:


> Fabulous Rose_Violet!




Thank you &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Rose_Violet

Tournesol GGH City on a beautiful sunny day of course


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Well, I'm loving carrying my one and only Bal . . .which is officially mine now, after a week of smelling like someone else ( the downside of pre-loved!) , I carry a Cath Kidston scented sachet in her and shes just lush . . . .cant tell you how much I love my First, perfect size for me . . .I do wonder if I missed out on the breaking in process, but loves how she looks so not complaining !
x


----------



## Scandibabe

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Well, I'm loving carrying my one and only Bal . . .which is officially mine now, after a week of smelling like someone else ( the downside of pre-loved!) , I carry a Cath Kidston scented sachet in her and shes just lush . . . .cant tell you how much I love my First, perfect size for me . . .I do wonder if I missed out on the breaking in process, but loves how she looks so not complaining !
> x




I love your first! I was following your other thread about the pre-loved scent. I have exactly the same problem with my "new to me" Bal work... Unfortunately, in my case nothing has helped yet... I also use svented sachet, and I think the scent from sachet mixes up with the pre-loved odour and the final result is getting even worse (( I miss a lot a new Bal leather smell....


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Scandibabe said:


> I love your first! I was following your other thread about the pre-loved scent. I have exactly the same problem with my "new to me" Bal work... Unfortunately, in my case nothing has helped yet... I also use svented sachet, and I think the scent from sachet mixes up with the pre-loved odour and the final result is getting even worse (( I miss a lot a new Bal leather smell....





I have tried a mixture of things, when I first got the bag, I pulled the lining so it was right out and saturated it with fabric Febreeze and let it dry, then have been carrying around this sachet and moving it around the bag so it gets next to the lining. I also keep the bag sitting open when its at home and it really is helping.


I have read people saying they put their bag in a pillow case and hung it outside for several hours too . . .fresh air does seem to help too.


I hope you can resolve your 'smell' issue too as I know how you feel, its disconcerting when something so special smells of someone else ! How long have you owned the bag as a matter of interest ? 


Fiona
X


----------



## candi_s

The sun is out after a week of gloomy weather so it was time to take my Anthracite Work out for a spin today :thumbup:


----------



## Maice

My Mauve City today


----------



## Rose_Violet

Maice said:


> My Mauve City today




too pretty for words !!


----------



## Maice

Rose_Violet said:


> too pretty for words !!



Thank you, *Rose_Violet*!


----------



## TaraP

Maice said:


> My Mauve City today



 I love your City! She's so pretty and happy.


----------



## Maice

TaraP said:


> I love your City! She's so pretty and happy.



Thank you, *Tara*!   Isn't she?  She makes me happy when I look at her


----------



## Wplijnaar

candi_s said:


> The sun is out after a week of gloomy weather so it was time to take my Anthracite Work out for a spin today :thumbup:



Gorgeous ! Love my work anthracite too )


----------



## Greengoddess8

Maice said:


> My Mauve City today



I love this color Maice)


----------



## Greengoddess8

candi_s said:


> The sun is out after a week of gloomy weather so it was time to take my Anthracite Work out for a spin today :thumbup:



It is looking lovely!


----------



## Greengoddess8

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Well, I'm loving carrying my one and only Bal . . .which is officially mine now, after a week of smelling like someone else ( the downside of pre-loved!) , I carry a Cath Kidston scented sachet in her and shes just lush . . . .cant tell you how much I love my First, perfect size for me . . .I do wonder if I missed out on the breaking in process, but loves how she looks so not complaining !
> x



She is gorgeous!  Love your first!!!


----------



## Maice

Greengoddess8 said:


> I love this color Maice)



Thank you, *GG*!


----------



## candi_s

Greengoddess8 said:


> It is looking lovely!



Thank you! It's such a functional bag and glad I got her even though I thought she might be too big.. Silly me!


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

candi_s said:


> The sun is out after a week of gloomy weather so it was time to take my Anthracite Work out for a spin today :thumbup:



What a beauty ! Love Anthracite . . x


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> *Coquelicot RH City*


 bag twin today!

Coquelicot RH City


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> bag twin today!
> 
> Coquelicot RH City


----------



## geegirl

My gorgeous Gris Pyrite city that is breaking in so beautifully! Love her!


----------



## BPC

Being lazy today. Went out only to get lunch and grabbed my GSH Zip Wallet. It's a real cute accessory.


----------



## Heart Star

My HG today - Electric Blue day with GSH! Love it soo much!!


----------



## Wplijnaar

geegirl said:


> My gorgeous Gris Pyrite city that is breaking in so beautifully! Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660438



Gorgeous !


----------



## Scandibabe

In Stockholms Airport, awaiting my flight home  my both Balenciaga bags have been my trusty travel friends recently


----------



## cat1967

My AG RH City.  My cat likes it too.  I think she is waiting for me to leave the room to play with the tassels.  But I know better, I have the dustbag to put it in!


----------



## Eper

Black GSH PT


----------



## Wplijnaar

Scandibabe said:


> In Stockholms Airport, awaiting my flight home  my both Balenciaga bags have been my trusty travel friends recently
> View attachment 2660875



Love them both simply beautiful .


----------



## Sssy

cat1967 said:


> My AG RH City.  My cat likes it too.  I think she is waiting for me to leave the room to play with the tassels.  But I know better, I have the dustbag to put it in!



Oooo  So adorable  I don't know what I like more - lovely Apple Green or your cute cat  I'm sure she will love to play with the tassels- you would end up with your cat attached to your bag  Like a charm


----------



## Scandibabe

Wplijnaar said:


> Love them both simply beautiful .




Thank you very much!


----------



## rainneday

cat1967 said:


> My AG RH City.  My cat likes it too.  I think she is waiting for me to leave the room to play with the tassels.  But I know better, I have the dustbag to put it in!



This is so cute! Smart kitty


----------



## Greengoddess8

cat1967 said:


> My AG RH City.  My cat likes it too.  I think she is waiting for me to leave the room to play with the tassels.  But I know better, I have the dustbag to put it in!



Love your AG city. We are twins now. And, your kitty is adorable!


----------



## rainneday

2012 Black Velo with the strap doubled for shoulder wear.


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> 2012 Black Velo with the strap doubled for shoulder wear.



Gorgeous bag, gorgeous bracelet, gorgeous hand.....gorgeous!


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> Gorgeous bag, gorgeous bracelet, gorgeous hand.....gorgeous!



Thank you, GG! First time I have worn them together.


----------



## TaraP

rainneday said:


> 2012 Black Velo with the strap doubled for shoulder wear.



Great pics.. Love the Velo and the matching TT... Both look so jet black and beautiful.


----------



## TaraP

Livia and Mere girl carried theirs the other day so I decided to break out my Coquelicot RH City too..


----------



## Livia1

TaraP said:


> Livia and Mere girl carried theirs the other day so I decided to break out my Coquelicot RH City too..




 It's gorgeous! Coquelicot always makes me happy.

I've been neglecting my Bal's for a while but the love is back  so I'm carrying my *black RH City* today


----------



## TaraP

Livia1 said:


> It's gorgeous! Coquelicot always makes me happy.
> 
> I've been neglecting my Bal's for a while but the love is back  so I'm carrying my *black RH City* today



Thanks! Yes, definitely a happy color..

Can't go wrong with a Black RH City. Goes with everything!


----------



## tatertot

08 Black GSH Work


----------



## nicorobin

Brought my Anthracite RGGH out to play with my gf's Vieux Rose RGGH.


----------



## cat1967

Sssy said:


> Oooo  So adorable  I don't know what I like more - lovely Apple Green or your cute cat  I'm sure she will love to play with the tassels- you would end up with your cat attached to your bag  Like a charm



Hahaha.  Thank you for the compliment.  I think my kitty is cuter than my bag!


----------



## rainneday

TaraP said:


> Great pics.. Love the Velo and the matching TT... Both look so jet black and beautiful.



Thank you! I have been craving more black B bags 



TaraP said:


> Livia and Mere girl carried theirs the other day so I decided to break out my Coquelicot RH City too..



 that color...




tatertot said:


> 08 Black GSH Work



The leather on your bag is ridic! 



nicorobin said:


> Brought my Anthracite RGGH out to play with my gf's Vieux Rose RGGH.
> 
> View attachment 2662369
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662373



Your Anthra is a gorgeous color, what year is it?


----------



## Sssy

cat1967 said:


> Hahaha.  Thank you for the compliment.  I think my kitty is cuter than my bag!



No doubts  Cats are always the winners, even in competition with Bbags


----------



## cat1967

Sssy said:


> No doubts  Cats are always the winners, even in competition with Bbags



You are absolutely right!


----------



## Livia1

Sssy said:


> No doubts  Cats are always the winners, even in competition with Bbags





cat1967 said:


> You are absolutely right!




Ladies, you DO know there's a thread for cats and Bal's, right 
It has been inactive for far too long imo.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/cats-with-bags-3-a-801137.html


----------



## nicorobin

rainneday said:


> Thank you! I have been craving more black B bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather on your bag is ridic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Anthra is a gorgeous color, what year is it?




Thank you, rainneday! She is from s/s 2011. She is really gorgeous and well loved


----------



## rainneday

nicorobin said:


> Thank you, rainneday! She is from s/s 2011. She is really gorgeous and well loved



Oh, wow! My Folk in 2011 s/s Anthra, but it isn't the same color as yours! Yours is really stunning.


----------



## cat1967

Livia1 said:


> Ladies, you DO know there's a thread for cats and Bal's, right
> It has been inactive for far too long imo.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/cats-with-bags-3-a-801137.html



Thanks, I didn't know.  I remember I wrote something long time ago but didn't remember about this thread.  Thanks again for the info.


----------



## nicorobin

rainneday said:


> Oh, wow! My Folk in 2011 s/s Anthra, but it isn't the same color as yours! Yours is really stunning.




I'm sure yours is as lovely! Mine has green undertones. Some anthras have different undertones. It really depends on the leather, hehe. 

Can I see yours, please?


----------



## rainneday

nicorobin said:


> I'm sure yours is as lovely! Mine has green undertones. Some anthras have different undertones. It really depends on the leather, hehe.
> 
> Can I see yours, please?



Sure! Let me get a pic...brb (it takes me a while because I need to download to my computer and then email them to myself, save them, and then I can paste them here.)

ETA I found one already in my Flickr account: https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14282276921/
Mine is not quite as bright, a more muted grey/green. I like the color, but yours was just Wow! almost like my Emerald City.


----------



## nicorobin

rainneday said:


> Sure! Let me get a pic...brb (it takes me a while because I need to download to my computer and then email them to myself, save them, and then I can paste them here.)
> 
> ETA I found one already in my Flickr account: https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14282276921/
> Mine is not quite as bright, a more muted grey/green. I like the color, but yours was just Wow! almost like my Emerald City.




I like urs too! The bag is so cute? I love the blue paisley scarf. Where is it from?


----------



## rainneday

nicorobin said:


> I like urs too! The bag is so cute? I love the blue paisley scarf. Where is it from?



Thank you! 
The scarf...it's actually reversed in that pic, I had it on the wrong way so the back of the stitches were showing, whoops! Anyway, I got it at Anthropologie, & I cut the tags off so idk the brand, sorry!  I know that it was from last season because it was a return, marked down to $10 from like $68, it's wool. I wish I could be of more help!


----------



## Livia1

cat1967 said:


> Thanks, I didn't know.  I remember I wrote something long time ago but didn't remember about this thread.  Thanks again for the info.



We need to revive that thread


----------



## maxxout

2004 Black City PH  (last night)

2004 Seafoam Purse PH  (today)


----------



## Maice

My chewy chevre Rouge Theatre First today


----------



## cat1967

My smoushy City Lagon RGGH.


----------



## cat1967

Livia1 said:


> We need to revive that thread



Yes, we do!


----------



## BPC

Maice said:


> My chewy chevre Rouge Theatre First today



This is one of my favorite Bal reds. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Maice

BPC said:


> This is one of my favorite Bal reds. Just gorgeous.



Thank you, BPC!   It's been awhile since I got her, but I'm still in love


----------



## beauxgoris

2002 fbh


----------



## rainneday

2012 Black Velo with Boobie! I need to find out the color of the Boobie...


----------



## Maice

rainneday said:


> 2012 Black Velo with Boobie! I need to find out the color of the Boobie...





Boobie!!!


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Cat, do u have a pic of your rggh lagon city?


----------



## new_to_lv

My Rose BonBon Part Time with me at the doctors office...


----------



## Dearest girl

new_to_lv said:


> My Rose BonBon Part Time with me at the doctors office...
> View attachment 2666020



I like your bag.&#128525;


----------



## LoveHandbags!

My 2011 Dark Night First ~ I heart her very _very _much!


----------



## rainneday

Maice said:


> Boobie!!!


----------



## BPC

All of Bals new Blues inspired me to take out my Atlantique PT.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

BPC said:


> All of Bals new Blues inspired me to take out my Atlantique PT.





LOL, *BPC,* that is exactly why I pulled out Dark Night this morning, LOL.  Saw those swatches on the AW14 thread while I drank my morning earl grey before leaving for work, began drooling, and quickly decided little Miss DN needed to be with me today.  Your Atlantique is gorgeous, I always loved that leather color!  Cheers!


----------



## Sssy

BPC said:


> All of Bals new Blues inspired me to take out my Atlantique PT.



Oh my... Your bag looks gorgeous  The colour is just amazing, and it looks like the newer bags don't have these horrible tendencies to turn yellow-ish. Actually your bag looks brand new. I wish I had the ability to keep my bags in such a nice condition


----------



## BPC

LoveHandbags! said:


> LOL, *BPC,* that is exactly why I pulled out Dark Night this morning, LOL.  Saw those swatches on the AW14 thread while I drank my morning earl grey before leaving for work, began drooling, and quickly decided little Miss DN needed to be with me today.  Your Atlantique is gorgeous, I always loved that leather color!  Cheers!



lol.. 
Thank you.
I love your Dark Night. I waited too long when it came out, and then when I finally decided to get it, of course I couldn't find it anywhere.



Sssy said:


> Oh my... Your bag looks gorgeous  The colour is just amazing, and it looks like the newer bags don't have these horrible tendencies to turn yellow-ish. Actually your bag looks brand new. I wish I had the ability to keep my bags in such a nice condition



Thank you. 
It looks brand new because it's hardly been used..lol. 
I only take it out in the summer, and even then, not very often. Maybe I'll finally put it into rotation.
But yes, the color has not faded at all. Even with minimal use, if it would have yellowed, it would have done so by now.


----------



## maxxout

2003 Dark Caramel City PH (yesterday)

Thought I got a tiny oil stain on the back but it turned out to be water, which disappeared. Went from panic of the extreme kind to major relief and surprisingly intense joy.  Talk about attachment.

2004 Grey City PH (today)

And to continue with spillage... A drop of green tea on the front .   What ?  Dabbed area with wet cloth and dried with dry cloth.   No trace.
Never got any stuff on any bag before and now two days in a row.    What?


----------



## BPC

maxxout said:


> 2003 Dark Caramel City PH (yesterday)
> 
> Thought I got a tiny oil stain on the back but it turned out to be water, which disappeared. Went from panic of the extreme kind to major relief and surprisingly intense joy.  Talk about attachment.
> 
> 2004 Grey City PH (today)
> 
> And to continue with spillage... A drop of green tea on the front .   What ?  Dabbed area with wet cloth and dried with dry cloth.   No trace.
> Never got any stuff on any bag before and now two days in a row.    What?



I go into panic mode with my bags. If I had yours, fuggetaboutit


----------



## maxxout

I make a big production about where they are placed where ever I go.  Restaurants are a minefield.  Has to have its own chair and its own cloth napkin.   Yes.....bag goes on the napkin and the end wraps over the top. 
 Glad  I'm not alone...and in your good company BPC.


----------



## Wplijnaar

BPC said:


> All of Bals new Blues inspired me to take out my Atlantique PT.



Love it beautiful PT !!!


----------



## Wplijnaar

new_to_lv said:


> My Rose BonBon Part Time with me at the doctors office...
> View attachment 2666020



Very pretty !!! Love PT


----------



## rainneday

BPC said:


> All of Bals new Blues inspired me to take out my Atlantique PT.



 Such a pretty, mellow blue.



maxxout said:


> 2003 Dark Caramel City PH (yesterday)
> 
> Thought I got a tiny oil stain on the back but it turned out to be water, which disappeared. Went from panic of the extreme kind to major relief and surprisingly intense joy.  Talk about attachment.
> 
> 2004 Grey City PH (today)
> 
> And to continue with spillage... A drop of green tea on the front .   What ?  Dabbed area with wet cloth and dried with dry cloth.   No trace.
> Never got any stuff on any bag before and now two days in a row.    What?







BPC said:


> I go into panic mode with my bags. If I had yours, fuggetaboutit



I agree here ^



maxxout said:


> I make a big production about where they are placed where ever I go.  Restaurants are a minefield.  Has to have its own chair and its own cloth napkin.   Yes.....bag goes on the napkin and the end wraps over the top.
> Glad  I'm not alone...and in your good company BPC.



This is actually a very good idea. People spill food/drinks all the time, a splash of red wine on a Caramel B Bag =  and some . I always use an extra chair or my lap, and then cover with a napkin...I never thought of covering my bag with a napkin while it sat on its chair! I will now.


----------



## BPC

maxxout said:


> I make a big production about where they are placed where ever I go.  Restaurants are a minefield.  Has to have its own chair and its own cloth napkin.   Yes.....bag goes on the napkin and the end wraps over the top.
> Glad  I'm not alone...and in your good company BPC.



ooh.. I haven't done the napkin bit yet..lol. 
But I do avoid restaurant floors like the plague. Usually just hang it over my chair though.


----------



## BPC

Wplijnaar said:


> Love it beautiful PT !!!



Thank you!



rainneday said:


> Such a pretty, mellow blue.



Thanks, Rainne. It reminds me so much of this seasons Bleu Persan/Denim Blue.


----------



## Honeylicious

new_to_lv said:


> My Rose BonBon Part Time with me at the doctors office...
> View attachment 2666020


beautiful,  reminds me of my rose bruyere  


BPC said:


> All of Bals new Blues inspired me to take out my Atlantique PT.


Atlantique is one of my fav blue~    oh and that coin purse, tooooooo CUTE!!!!!  May I ask where did you get it?


----------



## BPC

Honeylicious said:


> Atlantique is one of my fav blue~    oh and that coin purse, tooooooo CUTE!!!!!  May I ask where did you get it?



Thank you. 
I got the coin purse from Departement Feminin. They're a boutique in France but ship all over the world. You should check out their site.


----------



## qchickie

I busted out my Black 08 City in RH today, have not used this bag for a few years...
Just getting ready to go home...


----------



## pinaybaglover

new_to_lv said:


> My Rose BonBon Part Time with me at the doctors office...
> View attachment 2666020



Hi! May i know the color/year of your TT bracelet? Love the rh with this color.


----------



## maxxout

BPC said:


> ooh.. I haven't done the napkin bit yet..lol.
> But I do avoid restaurant floors like the plague. Usually just hang it over my chair though.




I don't put anything on the floor except my shoes and then my shoes never go anywhere except the floor.  Here's my theory/ neurosis?.   "Every thing bad ends up on the floor."  

Gravity. 

Chemicals, dirt, doggie poo.....everything. We walk wherever and inadvertley step in stuff...microscopic that it might be...still it's there. 
So if you put your bag..or anything..on the floor, it makes contact with all that STUFF.  And then you bring that STUFF (that's now on the bottom of your bag) to whatever counter or surface that you next put that bag on.

So nowhere nohow will my bag touch the floor...airplane....doctors office...my bedroom carpeted floor even.

I have more.   But this is enough for one posting.   Ugh.......help me.


----------



## new_to_lv

pinaybaglover said:


> Hi! May i know the color/year of your TT bracelet? Love the rh with this color.




Of course  The color is cassis and it is from AW12. You are right, it is a beautiful color


----------



## pinaybaglover

new_to_lv said:


> Of course  The color is cassis and it is from AW12. You are right, it is a beautiful color




Of course it is cassis!  i have a Cassis City, one of my faves...very lovely color and yet still neutral IMO. Thank you!


----------



## BPC

maxxout said:


> 2003 Dark Caramel City PH (yesterday)
> 
> Thought I got a tiny oil stain on the back but it turned out to be water, which disappeared. Went from panic of the extreme kind to major relief and surprisingly intense joy.  Talk about attachment.
> 
> 2004 Grey City PH (today)
> 
> And to continue with spillage... A drop of green tea on the front .   What ?  Dabbed area with wet cloth and dried with dry cloth.   No trace.
> Never got any stuff on any bag before and now two days in a row.    What?



I just realized, that you wore two of my HG bags two day in a row....

:worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## Greengoddess8

qchickie said:


> I busted out my Black 08 City in RH today, have not used this bag for a few years...
> Just getting ready to go home...



This leather looks so yummy...I want to take a bite out of it


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> 2012 Black Velo with Boobie! I need to find out the color of the Boobie...



I love your boobie!  And it looks awesome on your Velo


----------



## Greengoddess8

LoveHandbags! said:


> My 2011 Dark Night First ~ I heart her very _very _much!



I love this color


----------



## Greengoddess8

BPC said:


> All of Bals new Blues inspired me to take out my Atlantique PT.



Love your Atlantic PT and friend!  Do you like PT's?


----------



## Greengoddess8

maxxout said:


> 2003 Dark Caramel City PH (yesterday)
> 
> Thought I got a tiny oil stain on the back but it turned out to be water, which disappeared. Went from panic of the extreme kind to major relief and surprisingly intense joy.  Talk about attachment.
> 
> 2004 Grey City PH (today)
> 
> And to continue with spillage... A drop of green tea on the front .   What ?  Dabbed area with wet cloth and dried with dry cloth.   No trace.
> Never got any stuff on any bag before and now two days in a row.    What?



How gorgeous!!! But, no photo's?  I'll have to go back to your thread


----------



## BPC

Greengoddess8 said:


> Love your Atlantic PT and friend!  Do you like PT's?



Thank you, GG.

I love the longer strap. It stays on my shoulder much better than a city. In fact, I can't get a city to stay on my shoulder at all.

What's nice about the PT is when it's well broken in, it doesn't look as wide.


----------



## beauxgoris

cornflower blue first.


----------



## maxxout

BPC said:


> I just realized, that you wore two of my HG bags two day in a row....
> 
> :worthy::worthy::worthy:



I think those are two of the best HG's to have.  My first  HG's were also Caramel and Grey, but 2005.  I didn't know about 03 and 04.   I really hope you find these some day.  They are true HG's as they are so hard to find.  You really do need to go on a quest.  I got both of mine from Corey at RDC a couple of years ago.  I saw an 04 grey pop up on ebay once...but never 03 dark caramel.  But keep on ...they show up sooner or later.


----------



## Heart Star

Enjoying my Palm Tree (Pommier) Day with GSH this week


----------



## maxxout

2004 Seafoam Purse PH

Such a great summer color.  It's stored all fall/winter but gets major use in the summer.


----------



## Irissy

I took my vert gazon work to work today.


----------



## beauxgoris

maxxout said:


> 2004 Seafoam Purse PH
> 
> Such a great summer color.  It's stored all fall/winter but gets major use in the summer.



This is me with my pistachio and lilac. Summer bags ONLY for me. Makes them special somehow though when I do use them.


----------



## maxxout

Greengoddess8 said:


> How gorgeous!!! But, no photo's?  I'll have to go back to your thread



I'm getting ready to post new mod shots in that thread, but I'll post the 2 here.


2004 Grey City from earlier this spring.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2668380&stc=1&d=1403927977

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2668381&stc=1&d=1403928038


----------



## maxxout

2003 Dark Caramel City from yesterday.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2668382&stc=1&d=1403928301

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2668383&stc=1&d=1403928357


----------



## maxxout

beauxgoris said:


> This is me with my pistachio and lilac. Summer bags ONLY for me. Makes them special somehow though when I do use them.



Yes, it does make them feel special.  Pistachio is such a wonderful color. Have never seen Lilac in person.

I store Bordeaux, RT and others and bring them out in the fall.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Greengoddess8 said:


> I love this color




Thank you Greengoddess8!


----------



## rainneday

maxxout said:


> I don't put anything on the floor except my shoes and then my shoes never go anywhere except the floor.  Here's my theory/ neurosis?.   "Every thing bad ends up on the floor."



I have to agree with this, your whole post made me :giggles: but it's all very true. We remove our shoes in the entryway, and I am so crazy about city street germs that I wash my feet immediately when we get home if I was wearing sandals or ballet flats (which I usually am by Spring). I get it.  





Greengoddess8 said:


> I love your boobie!  And it looks awesome on your Velo




Thank you, GG! Now I want MORE!


----------



## Dearest girl

Irissy said:


> I took my vert gazon work to work today.
> 
> View attachment 2668367



I m waiting for this kind of colour. I do hope Bal produce something like this . Such a beautiful and unique colour. Envy you.!!!


----------



## rainneday

Irissy said:


> I took my vert gazon work to work today.
> 
> View attachment 2668367



So beautiful!


----------



## Livia1

*Black RH City *


----------



## Minkette

F/W 2014 Black City RH handing with my Black Hip with rose gold hardware!


----------



## mere girl

maxxout said:


> 2003 Dark Caramel City from yesterday.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2668382&stc=1&d=1403928301
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2668383&stc=1&d=1403928357


 
This bag without doubt is THE most perfect Balenciaga in the whole wide world of Balenciaga!


----------



## sodapop21

city for the weekend


----------



## new_to_lv

My ultraviolet Hip and me at a restaurant...


----------



## maxxout

mere girl said:


> This bag without doubt is THE most perfect Balenciaga in the whole wide world of Balenciaga!



Hi mere girl    Thanks for sending good vibes to Dark Caramel.  
I remember a post of yours some time ago and I think your bedroom walls were this caramel color? I think you understand this color.  
I do agree that this would have to be high on my list too. Since starting all this, Caramel and Grey were the two I wanted most. 
I thought you might have had this but maybe it was that caramel that came out in 2010?  I still can't believe the 03? RED City that you had.  And then I saw you had an 07 Dark Caramel Moto jacket.  I think you had these two at the same time...and thought how cool the red bag would look with the jacket.


----------



## maxxout

2004 Mystery Green City


----------



## cat1967

My Cyclamen Day RH.


----------



## Maice

My RT First today.  Love its leather!


----------



## dxs

Black City GGH.


----------



## sodapop21

I love your new hip New to LV


----------



## Livia1

I'm carrying my *Coquelicot RH City* today.


----------



## new_to_lv

sodapop21 said:


> I love your new hip New to LV




Thank you. I love it too


----------



## Dearest girl

sodapop21 said:


> i love your new hip new to lv



+1


----------



## alouise

Wearing my purple city suede!


----------



## SweetCherries

Dune City


----------



## pinaybaglover

With my lagoon velo and vert jade TT.


----------



## JuzOneMore

My Ultraviolet G12 Hip.


----------



## Livia1

JuzOneMore said:


> My Ultraviolet G12 Hip.




Very pretty!


----------



## JuzOneMore

Livia1 said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks, Livia1!


----------



## BPC

Cumin rh city


----------



## beauxgoris

Galet first


----------



## Greengoddess8

BPC said:


> Cumin rh city





beauxgoris said:


> Galet first



I wish I could see pictures of them both


----------



## Greengoddess8

JuzOneMore said:


> My Ultraviolet G12 Hip.



Lovely!


----------



## Greengoddess8

pinaybaglover said:


> With my lagoon velo and vert jade TT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678253



Gorgeous combo!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Maice said:


> My RT First today.  Love its leather!



Always love to look at your RT first!  Such perfect leather!


----------



## Greengoddess8

new_to_lv said:


> My ultraviolet Hip and me at a restaurant...
> View attachment 2669994



So adorable


----------



## sodapop21

greengodess  love your bracelet


----------



## Heart Star

Mauve Day with mgsh for me this week!
Love the thick glossy leather on this baby


----------



## rainneday

That is some beautiful leather^


----------



## JuzOneMore

Heart Star said:


> Mauve Day with mgsh for me this week!
> Love the thick glossy leather on this baby


Lovin' the look of this leather!


----------



## Honeylicious

at the airport with dark night PT


----------



## pinaybaglover

Greengoddess8 said:


> Gorgeous combo!




Thanks, greengoddess! Though i'm still on the hunt for a true green bbag.


----------



## BPC

Heart Star said:


> Mauve Day with mgsh for me this week!
> Love the thick glossy leather on this baby



Beautiful. So perfect for Summer. 



Honeylicious said:


> at the airport with dark night PT



Every time I see Dark Night I get a twinge of jealousy and wanna kick myself for not getting it when I had the chance.

Great pic, Honey.


----------



## beauxgoris

2002 choco fb hobo


----------



## Wplijnaar

Honeylicious said:


> at the airport with dark night PT



Beautiful ! Love PT !!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

pinaybaglover said:


> Thanks, greengoddess! Though i'm still on the hunt for a true green bbag.



New or pre loved?  You are talking my language with green


----------



## Greengoddess8

Heart Star said:


> Mauve Day with mgsh for me this week!
> Love the thick glossy leather on this baby



Love the leather n your beautiful Mauve Day!




Honeylicious said:


> at the airport with dark night PT




I love Dark Knight Honeylicious!


----------



## sydgirl

My fave Balenciaga... Bleu lavande work&#128151;


----------



## Greengoddess8

sydgirl said:


> My fave Balenciaga... Bleu lavande work&#128151;



I love this color!!!  I wish I had a bag in this color


----------



## beauxgoris

sydgirl said:


> My fave Balenciaga... Bleu lavande work&#128151;



Beautiful! I wish the handles on my grenat were this long!


----------



## catsinthebag

Gris Tarmac City today...


----------



## Heart Star

rainneday said:


> That is some beautiful leather^



Thanks rainneday! I love this bag


----------



## Heart Star

JuzOneMore said:


> Lovin' the look of this leather!



Thank you! It does have some magical leather on it


----------



## pinaybaglover

Greengoddess8 said:


> New or pre loved?  You are talking my language with green




I realise it's a long shot to find a new one....however, i am an OC with my bags, and would need to see IRL if i am to purchase pre-loved. ))

I'm so jealous of your pine PT. )))


----------



## Heart Star

BPC said:


> Beautiful. So perfect for Summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see Dark Night I get a twinge of jealousy and wanna kick myself for not getting it when I had the chance.
> 
> Great pic, Honey.




Thanks BPC! It is a perfect summer bag!

P.S. Love your sweet squishy faced dog! I have one of my own - I am obsessed with my pug but bulldogs are a close second


----------



## Heart Star

Greengoddess8 said:


> Love the leather n your beautiful Mauve Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Dark Knight Honeylicious!




Thank you very much Greengoddess8!


----------



## sydgirl

Greengoddess8 said:


> I love this color!!!  I wish I had a bag in this color



Thank you Greengoddess8  Sometimes its more purple and other times more blue... 







beauxgoris said:


> Beautiful! I wish the handles on my grenat were this long!



Thanks beauxgoris  I love how the handles fit over my shoulder!! Lol I've worn this bal to death!!


----------



## new_to_lv

Honeylicious said:


> at the airport with dark night PT


Love your bag!! It is beautiful!!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

catsinthebag said:


> Gris Tarmac City today...
> 
> View attachment 2680345



My heart skipped a beat.  I love this color!!  Do you know how it compares to Anthracite?


----------



## catsinthebag

Coachie1975 said:


> My heart skipped a beat.  I love this color!!  Do you know how it compares to Anthracite?



thanks! Anthracite tends to have either blue or green undertones, while Gris Tarmac is a true (some people say, flat) gray, no undertones. Hope this helps!


----------



## Loveheart

Jaune Poussin City and Ultra Violet wallet


----------



## sodapop21

loveheart


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

catsinthebag said:


> thanks! Anthracite tends to have either blue or green undertones, while Gris Tarmac is a true (some people say, flat) gray, no undertones. Hope this helps!



Thank you!  This does help.  I have a City being shipped to my local Neiman Marcus and it's in Anthracite.  I'm really wanting a dark gray so I might exchange it once I see it in person.  Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## cat1967

My Work RH Ultraviolet


----------



## beauxgoris

Galet first


----------



## Greengoddess8

Loveheart said:


> Jaune Poussin City and Ultra Violet wallet



Love this color combo!


----------



## BPC

Greengoddess8 said:


> Love this color combo!



Me too. So bright and happy..


----------



## cat1967

Cassis GSH PT


----------



## beauxgoris

2002 mulit-zip hobo


----------



## rainneday

beauxgoris said:


> 2002 mulit-zip hobo



I would love to see a pic of this!


----------



## Ms_mariam88

Black # CH &#128513;


----------



## oOChuChuOo

maxxout said:


> I'm getting ready to post new mod shots in that thread, but I'll post the 2 here.
> 
> 2004 Grey City from earlier this spring.





maxxout said:


> 2003 Dark Caramel City from yesterday.




Hi maxxout! Can I say that you have the most amazing & coolest sense of style ever. Love your locks too! Pure love!


----------



## tatertot

OB RGGH Work for me today


----------



## maxxout

oOChuChuOo said:


> Hi maxxout! Can I say that you have the most amazing & coolest sense of style ever. Love your locks too! Pure love!




Wow....thank you so much!  That is so very nice to hear.  Needed a little uplifting today and now I'm going to ramp up my day!


2003 Dark Caramel City with PH


----------



## Heart Star

I Bal cheated this past week and took out my Alexander Wang Rocco with IRIDESCENT hardware....love love love it!

Today is my bag switch day and it's back to Bal. 

This week it's my Lagon Day with mgsh. I'll admit it's not my favorite leather. Although it is nice and smooth, it is a little thin and on the dryish side....but the color is amazing! 

I thought I'd include my rocco in the pic and I was also switching my porte monnaie from bleu lavande to black so that one's in there too!


----------



## Irissy

Black mini city silver metallic edge.


----------



## pinaybaglover

Irissy said:


> Black mini city silver metallic edge.
> 
> View attachment 2692962




We're bag sisters! ) My black City with silver metallic edge!


----------



## Scandibabe

Oldie truffle chevre box 2006 model


----------



## BPC

pinaybaglover said:


> We're bag sisters! ) My black City with silver metallic edge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2693081



Love this.
So close to getting it. Only thing holding me bag is that I already have 3 black cities.


----------



## Grande Latte

Loveheart said:


> Jaune Poussin City and Ultra Violet wallet



This is a beautiful combo. Yellow and purple. How fun!


----------



## maxxout

Last night 
2003 Red Clutch PH
Today
2004 Black City PH


----------



## Maice

My Purse today


----------



## maxxout

Maice said:


> My Purse today



Love it.
Was it eventually identified by Saira?


----------



## Maice

maxxout said:


> Love it.
> Was it eventually identified by Saira?





Thank you, *maxxout*!   It was a toss-up between grey and dolma, but Saira eventually ruled dolma after I provided her with a bucket load of pictures under different lighting and with different camera settings. She was so patient with me, thank goodness


----------



## Honeylicious

Scandibabe said:


> Oldie truffle chevre box 2006 model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696035



I saw a couple of these on ebay,  they look pretty cute.  Can it be worn crossbody? How much to they hold?


----------



## Tralynn

Black balenciaga day bag black


----------



## Scandibabe

Honeylicious said:


> I saw a couple of these on ebay,  they look pretty cute.  Can it be worn crossbody? How much to they hold?



Thank you! They are very cute, indeed. It can't be worn crossbody though, the strap length is approximately as long as part time's. It holds surprisingly a lot, much more than the First. I would say this model combines the frame of the first and the slouchiness of the city. I like


----------



## beauxgoris

2002 multi zip hobo


----------



## beauxgoris

2003 Olive pewter hardware first


----------



## beauxgoris

Adding photo:


----------



## rainneday

beauxgoris said:


> Adding photo:



That's a sweet little First!


----------



## Greengoddess8

beauxgoris said:


> Adding photo:



Love, love, love!  Thanks for adding the picture


----------



## Greengoddess8

I've been on an AG kick for a week and a half)


----------



## PrincessCypress

Greengoddess8 said:


> I've been on an AG kick for a week and a half)



Loooooooooove!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

PrincessCypress said:


> Loooooooooove!!!



Thank you,PC. I love her so....


----------



## rx4dsoul

BL City


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ooppsie...heres the pic


----------



## Greengoddess8

rx4dsoul said:


> Ooppsie...heres the pic



Oh she is so gorgeous!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh she is so gorgeous!



Thank you. I'm a Bal lurker and am dying to add some lovely green in my life like yours.


----------



## BPC

beauxgoris said:


> Adding photo:



Those two together look great! If I needed the extra room, I'd use both. 
Love it.



Greengoddess8 said:


> I've been on an AG kick for a week and a half)



Gorgeous.



rx4dsoul said:


> Ooppsie...heres the pic



What a wonderful summer color. 


You ladies always inspire me to use one of my lighter colored Bals.


----------



## pinaybaglover

Greengoddess8 said:


> I've been on an AG kick for a week and a half)




Stunning! I'm green with envy with all your greens! )


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Poker Fonce Work today


----------



## Honeylicious

rx4dsoul said:


> Ooppsie...heres the pic


Lovely! How's the color holding up?


----------



## beauxgoris

rainneday said:


> That's a sweet little First!


Thank you - I've really been using my firsts a lot this summer. 



Greengoddess8 said:


> Love, love, love!  Thanks for adding the picture


No problem. I never have the time, but it's always more fun to see, right?



BPC said:


> Those two together look great! If I needed the extra room, I'd use both.
> Love it.


They're a great combo. The Kenya bag is great for errand and daily shopping etc., but the first is my favorite bag these days. It just works so well in summer and is such a pretty shape.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Honeylicious said:


> Lovely! How's the color holding up?



Hi there! Thank you. 
There is some fading on the side trims but not that noticeable, and it doesnt bug me that much - ive kind of gotten used to Bal purples fading, my sapphire PT had the same problem before. The body has retained its color pretty well though.


----------



## Greengoddess8

beauxgoris said:


> Thank you - I've really been using my firsts a lot this summer.
> 
> 
> No problem. I never have the time, but it's always more fun to see, right?
> 
> 
> They're a great combo. The Kenya bag is great for errand and daily shopping etc., but the first is my favorite bag these days. It just works so well in summer and is such a pretty shape.



Exactly!  It is fun just to know which bag everyone is carrying. But, to see them is heaven


----------



## Greengoddess8

BPC said:


> Those two together look great! If I needed the extra room, I'd use both.
> Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful summer color.
> 
> 
> You ladies always inspire me to use one of my lighter colored Bals.



Thanks BPC!


----------



## rx4dsoul

BPC said:


> You ladies always inspire me to use one of my lighter colored Bals.



Thank you BPC


----------



## Tralynn

Beige nougatine:


----------



## tatertot

Sandstone GGH WE today


----------



## TaraP

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Poker Fonce Work today





tatertot said:


> Sandstone GGH WE today



You take the most beautiful pics to highlight your stunning Bals... 
Sandstone WE =


----------



## BPC

My second go to rain bag (first being my chocolate city..lol), Anthra velo


----------



## Greengoddess8

BPC said:


> My second go to rain bag (first being my chocolate city..lol), Anthra velo



Looking good for a rain bag


----------



## Greengoddess8

pinaybaglover said:


> Stunning! I'm green with envy with all your greens! )



Thanks you pinaybaglover


----------



## Greengoddess8

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Poker Fonce Work today





tatertot said:


> Sandstone GGH WE today



Both are s lovely


----------



## Greengoddess8

Tralynn said:


> Beige nougatine:



Very pretty


----------



## tatertot

TaraP said:


> You take the most beautiful pics to highlight your stunning Bals...
> Sandstone WE =



Thank you Tara, you are so sweet I hope you're having a good summer


----------



## ahs4282

Violet city


----------



## Greengoddess8

ahs4282 said:


> Violet city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704113
> 
> 
> 
> Awayfromheels.blogspot.co.uk



Gorgeous Violet city!  wish I had one too!


----------



## beauxgoris

2003 Olive first. My summer fav.


----------



## Greengoddess8

beauxgoris said:


> 2003 Olive first. My summer fav.



I love that one of yours


----------



## Maice

My chevre French Blue Matelassé today


----------



## TaraP

Maice said:


> My chevre French Blue Matelassé today



So pretty! I love it.


----------



## Maice

TaraP said:


> So pretty! I love it.



Thank you, *Tara*!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Maice said:


> My chevre French Blue Matelassé today



This was just a great find Maice!  Congrats again!


----------



## Maice

Greengoddess8 said:


> This was just a great find Maice!  Congrats again!



Thank you, *GG*!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Maice said:


> Thank you, *GG*!


----------



## Sssy

Maice said:


> My chevre French Blue Matelassé today



Oh, pretty pillowy beauty  I love the colour 
Is it so big on you or it's just an angle?


----------



## TaraP

Coque City & Cuff


----------



## Maice

Sssy said:


> Oh, pretty pillowy beauty  I love the colour
> Is it so big on you or it's just an angle?



Thank you, *Sssy*!  It's just the angle - DD took the pic from underneath the bag.


----------



## Maice

TaraP said:


> Coque City & Cuff



Lovely color, Tara! Love the matching cuff too


----------



## London 411

ahs4282 said:


> Violet city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704113
> 
> 
> 
> Awayfromheels.blogspot.co.uk


Oh so pretty! Some day I will have a purple city too! Sapphire to be exact. Your bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## Sssy

Maice said:


> Thank you, *Sssy*!  It's just the angle - DD took the pic from underneath the bag.



 She can repeat this trick with your mini, teeny , tiny bag 
I'm really curious how much it can hold- but I'm patiently waiting for your reveal


----------



## Maice

Sssy said:


> She can repeat this trick with your mini, teeny , tiny bag
> I'm really curious how much it can hold- but I'm patiently waiting for your reveal



Hee hee! I'll definitely let you know once my reveal is up


----------



## Scandibabe

Maice said:


> My chevre French Blue Matelassé today




Very beautiful bag! Love it!


----------



## Maice

Scandibabe said:


> Very beautiful bag! Love it!



Thank you, *Scandibabe*!


----------



## Scandibabe

tatertot said:


> Sandstone GGH WE today




Amazing picture, love your bag!


----------



## rainneday

Dark Night Day and black rh Triple Tour (pic taken yesterday)


----------



## rainneday

TaraP said:


> Coque City & Cuff



Ooooh lala la la


----------



## TaraP

Maice said:


> Lovely color, Tara! Love the matching cuff too





rainneday said:


> Ooooh lala la la



Thanks! I had no make-up on today, was running late to an appointment but always feel good with a squishy City and bracelet.


----------



## TaraP

rainneday said:


> Dark Night Day and black rh Triple Tour (pic taken yesterday)



Love them both! DN looks beautiful in the 2nd pic..


----------



## rainneday

TaraP said:


> Thanks! I had no make-up on today, was running late to an appointment but always feel good with a squishy City and bracelet.



Kind of like "comfort food" they are "comfort bags". 



TaraP said:


> Love them both! DN looks beautiful in the 2nd pic..



Thank you! I finally packed away my black Velo, it was getting to be a bit absurd, I think I went at least a month using only it. I mean...I have some choices...:giggles:


----------



## Scandibabe

Ocean 07 part time


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> Dark Night Day and black rh Triple Tour (pic taken yesterday)



Love this combo Rainne!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Scandibabe said:


> Ocean 07 part time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710957
> View attachment 2710958



Looks good


----------



## Greengoddess8

TaraP said:


> Coque City & Cuff



Great combo TaraP


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## Greengoddess8

Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*



Lucky girl


----------



## Maice

Scandibabe said:


> Ocean 07 part time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710957
> View attachment 2710958



Love the whole look!


----------



## Maice

Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*





Greengoddess8 said:


> Lucky girl



ITA, GG


----------



## Livia1

Greengoddess8 said:


> Lucky girl





Maice said:


> ITA, GG




Thanks, ladies


----------



## balenciagrace

2013 bleu mineral


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Scandibabe said:


> Ocean 07 part time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710957
> View attachment 2710958




My bag twin. . LOVE this bag. Looks great on you.


----------



## heaRtB

Enjoying the company of my B


----------



## beauxgoris

Rouge Theatre shopper


----------



## Honeylicious

balenciagrace said:


> 2013 bleu mineral
> 
> View attachment 2711406


Me too  
Your tassels still intact?  All of mine have split


----------



## Heart Star

Coquelicot Day with mgsh and amaze-balls leather!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Honeylicious said:


> Me too
> Your tassels still intact?  All of mine have split





balenciagrace said:


> 2013 bleu mineral
> 
> View attachment 2711406



Bag twins are looking good!


----------



## Greengoddess8

beauxgoris said:


> Rouge Theatre shopper



Another great one


----------



## Greengoddess8

heaRtB said:


> Enjoying the company of my B



OMG. I love this bag  How long have you had it?


----------



## heaRtB

Greengoddess8 said:


> OMG. I love this bag  How long have you had it?




Hi there &#128522; I just got her today! &#128522;


----------



## Scandibabe

rainneday said:


> Dark Night Day and black rh Triple Tour (pic taken yesterday)




Very beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Scandibabe

Greengoddess8 said:


> Looks good




Thank you very much Greengoddess!


----------



## Scandibabe

Maice said:


> Love the whole look!




Thanks a lot Maice!


----------



## Scandibabe

Buckeyemommy said:


> My bag twin. . LOVE this bag. Looks great on you.




Thank you very much Buckeyemommy! Do you also find this bag very heavy even if it is not loaded with stuff?


----------



## balenciagrace

Honeylicious said:


> Me too
> Your tassels still intact?  All of mine have split



so far so good 

 any suggestions in how to prevent the splitting?


----------



## balenciagrace

Greengoddess8 said:


> Bag twins are looking good!



Thx!


----------



## rainneday

Scandibabe said:


> Ocean 07 part time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710957
> View attachment 2710958



Very nice, I am especially fond of your jacket  is it black zips? 



Greengoddess8 said:


> Love this combo Rainne!



Thanks!


----------



## rainneday

balenciagrace said:


> 2013 bleu mineral
> 
> View attachment 2711406



Love Bleu Mineral 



heaRtB said:


> Enjoying the company of my B



I am really liking this color/texture, very cool.


----------



## rainneday

Scandibabe said:


> Very beautiful! I love it!



Thank you, ScandiBabe


----------



## heaRtB

rainneday said:


> Love Bleu Mineral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really liking this color/texture, very cool.




Thank you..&#128522;


----------



## pinaybaglover

heaRtB said:


> Enjoying the company of my B




The beauty of your bag is beyond words! Which year and color if I may ask?


----------



## heaRtB

pinaybaglover said:


> The beauty of your bag is beyond words! Which year and color if I may ask?




Thank you so much&#128522; 2014 and the color is gray..


----------



## pinaybaglover

heaRtB said:


> Thank you so much&#128522; 2014 and the color is gray..




Wow! Where can i find this bag? )


----------



## heaRtB

pinaybaglover said:


> Wow! Where can i find this bag? )




Balenciaga SCP &#128522;


----------



## jelts

My black mini city that contains a mini coin and also a mini pencil =)


----------



## BPC

Black GSH city. 
Not my wisest choice as I needed to carry a ton of crap this morning. 
The bag felt like it weighed a ton..lol


----------



## Buckeyemommy

scandibabe said:


> thank you very much buckeyemommy! Do you also find this bag very heavy even if it is not loaded with stuff?




yes!


----------



## Tralynn

heaRtB said:


> Enjoying the company of my B


Love her, beautiful and I don't even like blue handbags.


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## Greengoddess8

Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*



Dying!!!  If, you see another one around please let me know


----------



## Scandibabe

rainneday said:


> Very nice, I am especially fond of your jacket  is it black zips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Thank you very much Rainneday! It is black zips, yes, my recent expansion of my humble moto collection


----------



## Livia1

Greengoddess8 said:


> Dying!!!  If, you see another one around please let me know



I will 
Also, if you put it in your signature that you're looking for this, it might help too because that way it's easier to remember who is looking for what. I did this once and the minute my HG popped up, several people wrote to me, yay!


Carrying the Hamilton again today


----------



## Greengoddess8

Livia1 said:


> I will
> Also, if you put it in your signature that you're looking for this, it might help too because that way it's easier to remember who is looking for what. I did this once and the minute my HG popped up, several people wrote to me, yay!
> 
> 
> Carrying the Hamilton again today



That is a great idea Livia, thanks). So, glad you are using your beauty again today!


----------



## Roku

Do shoes count? I just changed my avatar to a recent purchase because I love it so much! And I had to holler and say Hi to my sisters @ Bal forum here.

Gladiator wedge sandals... Anthra with GGH!

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Roku said:


> Do shoes count? I just changed my avatar to a recent purchase because I love it so much! And I had to holler and say Hi to my sisters @ Bal forum here.
> 
> Gladiator wedge sandals... Anthra with GGH!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



These are gorgeous!  How comfy are they?  What heel height do you think they are


----------



## Roku

Greengoddess8 said:


> These are gorgeous!  How comfy are they?  What heel height do you think they are



Thanks! They are super comfy, but all my Bal sandals are super comfy! Ironically, I barely own any Chanel shoes they are mostly Bal or YSL, but I do think a lot of it is due to the comfort.

I haven't measured them but this Barneys page says they are 4.5 inches. Honestly though, with open toe and wide straps, you can't go wrong!


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City* today.


----------



## JuzOneMore

My 2013 Anthracite Work in G12 HW, in all her smooshy goodness!


----------



## Greengoddess8

JuzOneMore said:


> My 2013 Anthracite Work in G12 HW, in all her smooshy goodness!



Gorgeous!  Look at that leather


----------



## rainneday

Raisin City


----------



## rainneday

Scandibabe said:


> Thank you very much Rainneday! It is black zips, yes, my recent expansion of my humble moto collection



It is perfection.


----------



## rainneday

JuzOneMore said:


> My 2013 Anthracite Work in G12 HW, in all her smooshy goodness!



Wow! Lovely Anthra, is this 2010?


----------



## JuzOneMore

Greengoddess8 said:


> Gorgeous!  Look at that leather



Thanks! That's what keeps me coming back for more!!


----------



## JuzOneMore

rainneday said:


> Wow! Lovely Anthra, is this 2010?



Thanks! Nope. This is from 2013.


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> Raisin City



Gorgeous combo as always Rainne


----------



## Greengoddess8

JuzOneMore said:


> Thanks! That's what keeps me coming back for more!!



I totally agree


----------



## new_to_lv

My bag from yesterday, Gris Tarmac Town with silver hardwear.


----------



## London 411

rainneday said:


> Raisin City


Ah...kill me now. What a beautiful purple city!


----------



## cat1967

I wore my PT Anthracite RGGH today.


----------



## cat1967

new_to_lv said:


> My bag from yesterday, Gris Tarmac Town with silver hardwear.
> View attachment 2719638



I envy you.  Ever since I sold my Town I see pics of them and I miss it.  I think it is time I got one but I would love an Anthra or GT like yours.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Scandibabe

New to me 2007 black flat clutch with GGH, just arrived


----------



## Fimpagebag

Love the clutch! Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Scandibabe

Fimpagebag said:


> Love the clutch! Gorgeous! Congrats!




Thanks a lot!


----------



## Maice

Scandibabe said:


> New to me 2007 black flat clutch with GGH, just arrived
> View attachment 2719968



Beautiful! Congrats on your lovely clutch!


----------



## Scandibabe

Maice said:


> Beautiful! Congrats on your lovely clutch!




Thank you Maice!


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> Gorgeous combo as always Rainne



Thank you, GG! I get more use out that bracelet than I thought I would.


----------



## Livia1

Scandibabe said:


> New to me 2007 black flat clutch with GGH, just arrived
> View attachment 2719968




This is gorgeous and the leather is just fab.
I have this combo and I absolutely love it. 
Enjoy it!


----------



## luxy123

My '14 rh in charbon


----------



## Wplijnaar

luxy123 said:


> My '14 rh in charbon



Love love love your charbon bag !  On my wish list ) enjoy her ...


----------



## rx4dsoul

luxy123 said:


> My '14 rh in charbon



Awemazing!


----------



## EmileLove

My Dark Knight PT with RGGH.


----------



## Greengoddess8

EmileLove said:


> My Dark Knight PT with RGGH.
> 
> View attachment 2720363



Gorgeous!


----------



## Greengoddess8

I was carrying my old friend apple green RH city)


----------



## lnw85

Greengoddess8 said:


> I was carrying my old friend apple green RH city)



 your AG
:greengrin:


----------



## Greengoddess8

lnw85 said:


> your AG
> :greengrin:



Thanks sweetie


----------



## Greengoddess8

luxy123 said:


> My '14 rh in charbon



I thought I already respond to this but it didn't post?  It looks great on you!


----------



## luxy123

Thanks ladies


----------



## Honeylicious

EmileLove said:


> My Dark Knight PT with RGGH.
> 
> View attachment 2720363



Wow wow ... I love how blue the 2011 DN looks
my 2012 looks too "black"
Please post more pictures of this baby !!


----------



## new_to_lv

cat1967 said:


> I envy you.  Ever since I sold my Town I see pics of them and I miss it.  I think it is time I got one but I would love an Anthra or GT like yours.  Enjoy it!




Thanks!!
I almost sold it, but I'm glad I didn't


----------



## Greengoddess8

EmileLove said:


> My Dark Knight PT with RGGH.
> 
> View attachment 2720363



I just had to comment again!  I love this bagwould love to see more pictures of your B bags


----------



## Scandibabe

Livia1 said:


> This is gorgeous and the leather is just fab.
> I have this combo and I absolutely love it.
> Enjoy it!




Thanks a lot Livia!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Scandibabe said:


> New to me 2007 black flat clutch with GGH, just arrived
> View attachment 2719968



Had to come back and drool a little more


----------



## Scandibabe

Greengoddess8 said:


> Had to come back and drool a little more




Thanks a lot, dear Greengoddess! I will try to post a bunch of modelling pics soon. I've never been a clutch person and this one is frankly my first clutch ever  You, tPF girls and experts are so inspiring! I found a plenty of clutch modeling pics here which are just gorgeous, so it has to be hot, hot, hot to use the clutch


----------



## cat1967

PT Cassis SGH


----------



## Scandibabe

My new to me flat clutch


----------



## cat1967

Scandibabe said:


> My new to me flat clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720598



Thought I wanted the envelop clutch.  Seeing this I think your clutch looks much better.  Congrats!


----------



## Scandibabe

cat1967 said:


> Thought I wanted the envelop clutch.  Seeing this I think your clutch looks much better.  Congrats!




Thank you very much Cat!


----------



## cat1967

Scandibabe said:


> Thank you very much Cat!



Oh don't thank me.  It really is beautiful and I am sure very handy.


----------



## EmileLove

Greengoddess8 said:


> Gorgeous!





Honeylicious said:


> Wow wow ... I love how blue the 2011 DN looks
> my 2012 looks too "black"
> Please post more pictures of this baby !!



Thank you both! Here is a daylight shot.


----------



## EmileLove

Greengoddess8 said:


> I was carrying my old friend apple green RH city)



Love AG. It's such a happy color.


----------



## ltbag

EmileLove said:


> Thank you both! Here is a daylight shot.
> 
> View attachment 2720751



Stunning.


----------



## EmileLove

Today I'm carrying my 2003 emerald first. Love that this bag can be worn crossbody.


----------



## Scandibabe

EmileLove said:


> Today I'm carrying my 2003 emerald first. Love that this bag can be worn crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720759




What a beautiful bag! Delightful color!


----------



## cat1967

EmileLove said:


> Today I'm carrying my 2003 emerald first. Love that this bag can be worn crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 2720759



Really love this color.  But the strap is so short, how can you wear it crossbody?
Would like to know as I have three Firsts.


----------



## ltbag

EmileLove said:


> Today I'm carrying my 2003 emerald first. Love that this bag can be worn crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 2720759



Gorgeous!


----------



## London 411

EmileLove said:


> Thank you both! Here is a daylight shot.
> 
> View attachment 2720751





EmileLove said:


> Today I'm carrying my 2003 emerald first. Love that this bag can be worn crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 2720759




Wow...both of these bags are amazing!


----------



## London 411

Scandibabe said:


> My new to me flat clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720598


Oh I just love clutches! And...AH, I love your jacket!!!!


----------



## tatertot

Carried my Orange Brulee RGGH Work today. Here she is with Anthra RH Click, Black MGGH Money wallet, Gris Cement MGSH MU and Jaune CP (and my craft find coin pouch which I love).


----------



## ltbag

tatertot said:


> Carried my Orange Brulee RGGH Work today. Here she is with Anthra RH Click, Black MGGH Money wallet, Gris Cement MGSH MU and Jaune CP (and my craft find coin pouch which I love).



Stunning! 

I love all the colors and textures you are carrying together.  So fabulous!


----------



## cat1967

tatertot said:


> Carried my Orange Brulee RGGH Work today. Here she is with Anthra RH Click, Black MGGH Money wallet, Gris Cement MGSH MU and Jaune CP (and my craft find coin pouch which I love).



Great collection!  Bravo!


----------



## Livia1

tatertot said:


> Carried my Orange Brulee RGGH Work today. Here she is with Anthra RH Click, Black MGGH Money wallet, Gris Cement MGSH MU and Jaune CP (and my craft find coin pouch which I love).









That bag is a stunner!
Love all the accesories too.


----------



## TaraP

tatertot said:


> Carried my Orange Brulee RGGH Work today. Here she is with Anthra RH Click, Black MGGH Money wallet, Gris Cement MGSH MU and Jaune CP (and my craft find coin pouch which I love).



OB is such an amazing color. I think I must put this on my wish list. 

It must feel lovely when you're out to go into your bag and pull out all Bal stuff. 
I carry a Bal wallet and pouch but your goodies are off the chart gorgeous!


----------



## Wplijnaar

tatertot said:


> Carried my Orange Brulee RGGH Work today. Here she is with Anthra RH Click, Black MGGH Money wallet, Gris Cement MGSH MU and Jaune CP (and my craft find coin pouch which I love).



So Beautiful ...


----------



## rainneday

JuzOneMore said:


> Thanks! Nope. This is from 2013.



Oh! I thought it was G21, now I see you said it is G12! Very nice!


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> Gorgeous combo as always Rainne



Thank you!


----------



## EmileLove

cat1967 said:


> Really love this color.  But the strap is so short, how can you wear it crossbody?
> Would like to know as I have three Firsts.



Bal made the First with longer straps (~30 in) for the 2003 S/S season. I'm 5'5". When I wear the bag crossbody swung to the side, the bottom of the bag hits the widest part of my hips.


----------



## rainneday

London 411 said:


> Ah...kill me now. What a beautiful purple city!



Thank you, London  She was my HG.


----------



## rainneday

EmileLove said:


> My Dark Knight PT with RGGH.
> 
> View attachment 2720363



I love it! Now, is this the G21?


----------



## EmileLove

tatertot said:


> Carried my Orange Brulee RGGH Work today. Here she is with Anthra RH Click, Black MGGH Money wallet, Gris Cement MGSH MU and Jaune CP (and my craft find coin pouch which I love).



Orange Brulee and RGGH are the perfect combo!


----------



## rainneday

tatertot said:


> Carried my Orange Brulee RGGH Work today. Here she is with Anthra RH Click, Black MGGH Money wallet, Gris Cement MGSH MU and Jaune CP (and my craft find coin pouch which I love).


----------



## EmileLove

rainneday said:


> I love it! Now, is this the G21?



Thank you. Yes it is.


----------



## Greengoddess8

tatertot said:


> Carried my Orange Brulee RGGH Work today. Here she is with Anthra RH Click, Black MGGH Money wallet, Gris Cement MGSH MU and Jaune CP (and my craft find coin pouch which I love).



This picture of B delights makes me smile!  Thanks. The coin purse is adorable too


----------



## Greengoddess8

EmileLove said:


> Thank you both! Here is a daylight shot.
> 
> View attachment 2720751



I would love to find one just like this...beautiful!  Thanks for the daylight shot!


----------



## Greengoddess8

EmileLove said:


> Love AG. It's such a happy color.



Thank you!  It really is a happy color


----------



## Greengoddess8

EmileLove said:


> Today I'm carrying my 2003 emerald first. Love that this bag can be worn crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 2720759



Be still my heart!!! I love your Emerald 03 first!  You have the most amazing B bags


----------



## rainneday

EmileLove said:


> Thank you. Yes it is.


----------



## rainneday

I've switched to my black Toolkit. No pic today, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Scandibabe

London 411 said:


> Oh I just love clutches! And...AH, I love your jacket!!!!




Thank you very much London 411!


----------



## Scandibabe

tatertot said:


> Carried my Orange Brulee RGGH Work today. Here she is with Anthra RH Click, Black MGGH Money wallet, Gris Cement MGSH MU and Jaune CP (and my craft find coin pouch which I love).




Very beautiful Bal family!


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> I've switched to my black Toolkit. No pic today, maybe tomorrow.



That is such a great bag!


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> That is such a great bag!



Thank you, it is! The shape is very different from my other Bals.


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> Thank you, it is! The shape is very different from my other Bals.



That makes it all the more fun


----------



## tatertot

Thank you so much *Itbag*, *Cat1967*, *Livia*, *Tara*, *Wplijnaar*, *Scandibabe*, *rainneday*, *EmileLove* and* Greengoddess8* So sorry for the delay in replying, I got food poisoning and was sick the last few days. I love seeing all the pics and it's so fun to share. Thank you again for the kind words on my little Bal pile, you ladies are great inspiration


----------



## ltbag

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much *Itbag*, *Cat1967*, *Livia*, *Tara*, *Wplijnaar*, *Scandibabe*, *rainneday*, *EmileLove* and* Greengoddess8* So sorry for the delay in replying, I got food poisoning and was sick the last few days. I love seeing all the pics and it's so fun to share. Thank you again for the kind words on my little Bal pile, you ladies are great inspiration



I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Scandibabe

New to me part time gris poivre


----------



## cat1967

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much *Itbag*, *Cat1967*, *Livia*, *Tara*, *Wplijnaar*, *Scandibabe*, *rainneday*, *EmileLove* and* Greengoddess8* So sorry for the delay in replying, I got food poisoning and was sick the last few days. I love seeing all the pics and it's so fun to share. Thank you again for the kind words on my little Bal pile, you ladies are great inspiration



So sorry to hear that.  I hope you are ok now!


----------



## Livia1

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much *Itbag*, *Cat1967*, *Livia*, *Tara*, *Wplijnaar*, *Scandibabe*, *rainneday*, *EmileLove* and* Greengoddess8* So sorry for the delay in replying, I got food poisoning and was sick the last few days. I love seeing all the pics and it's so fun to share. Thank you again for the kind words on my little Bal pile, you ladies are great inspiration



Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Livia1

EmileLove said:


> Today I'm carrying my 2003 emerald first. Love that this bag can be worn crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 2720759




Ohhh ... my ... goodness, that is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Poth

My trusty workhorse today-- Rose Thulian Velo.  So much more comfortable than my GGH part time.


----------



## lesAdrets

Livia1's recent reveal prompted me to switch back to my Hamilton City 
(chains added for cross-body wear)


----------



## Livia1

lesAdrets said:


> Livia1's recent reveal prompted me to switch back to my Hamilton City
> (chains added for cross-body wear)




Oh boy, a red Hamilton ... in Paris, no less 
It is so gorgeous!


----------



## lesAdrets

EmileLove said:


> Thank you both! Here is a daylight shot.
> 
> View attachment 2720751



Your Dark Knight and Emerald&#8230; 




tatertot said:


> Carried my Orange Brulee RGGH Work today. Here she is with Anthra RH Click, Black MGGH Money wallet, Gris Cement MGSH MU and Jaune CP (and my craft find coin pouch which I love).



Wahhhhh 

Everyone's bags are so lovely


----------



## lesAdrets

Livia1 said:


> Oh boy, a red Hamilton ... in Paris, no less
> It is so gorgeous!



As is yours! I'm sure you're enjoying your baby


----------



## Livia1

lesAdrets said:


> As is yours! I'm sure you're enjoying your baby




I most certainly am, thank you


----------



## London 411

lesAdrets said:


> Livia1's recent reveal prompted me to switch back to my Hamilton City
> (chains added for cross-body wear)


What an amazing picture! I just love how the color stands out!!:greengrin:


----------



## pzammie

&#128525;&#128525;Rose Poudre G12 Gold First&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Tauriel

My brand new Giant 21 Part Time! Posting this beauty everywhere I can


----------



## rycechica1016

Tauriel said:


> My brand new Giant 21 Part Time! Posting this beauty everywhere I can




she's gorgeous!


----------



## Greengoddess8

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much *Itbag*, *Cat1967*, *Livia*, *Tara*, *Wplijnaar*, *Scandibabe*, *rainneday*, *EmileLove* and* Greengoddess8* So sorry for the delay in replying, I got food poisoning and was sick the last few days. I love seeing all the pics and it's so fun to share. Thank you again for the kind words on my little Bal pile, you ladies are great inspiration



You poor thing! I am so sorry you got food poisoning!  That is the worst!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Scandibabe said:


> New to me part time gris poivre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722769
> View attachment 2722770



It is gorgeous Scandibabe!  The leather looks incredible!  Congrats


----------



## Tauriel

rycechica1016 said:


> she's gorgeous!


Many thanks, rycechica1016!


----------



## EmileLove

lesAdrets said:


> Livia1's recent reveal prompted me to switch back to my Hamilton City
> (chains added for cross-body wear)



Amazing bag. I am jealous of both the bag and the view.


----------



## EmileLove

Livia1 said:


> Ohhh ... my ... goodness, that is absolutely stunning!





Greengoddess8 said:


> I would love to find one just like this...beautiful!  Thanks for the daylight shot!





Greengoddess8 said:


> Be still my heart!!! I love your Emerald 03 first!  You have the most amazing B bags





ltbag said:


> Gorgeous!





London 411 said:


> Wow...both of these bags are amazing!





Scandibabe said:


> What a beautiful bag! Delightful color!



Thank you all! I enjoy looking at all the eye candy in this thread (and sharing a few of my own).


----------



## Scandibabe

Gris poivre part time


----------



## Wplijnaar

Scandibabe said:


> Gris poivre part time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723506



Always fabulous ! Love your new PT gris poivre !!!  Enjoy her )


----------



## Scandibabe

Wplijnaar said:


> Always fabulous ! Love your new PT gris poivre !!!  Enjoy her )




Thank you very much, I have just received her yesterday


----------



## tatertot

ltbag said:


> I hope you are feeling better!





cat1967 said:


> So sorry to hear that.  I hope you are ok now! :





Livia1 said:


> Hope you're feeling better!





Greengoddess8 said:


> You poor thing! I am so sorry you got food poisoning!  That is the worst!



Thank you so much ladies I'm feeling better now but I might stay off fish for a bit.



Scandibabe said:


> New to me part time gris poivre



What a beauty, CONGRATS!! You styled it perfectly too, just lovely.



lesAdrets said:


> Livia1's recent reveal prompted me to switch back to my Hamilton City
> (chains added for cross-body wear)



WOW, I don't know if the bag or the view or more stunning but together they are amazingWhat a fantastic shot and gorgeous red City (love the added chains)!


----------



## JuzOneMore

Scandibabe said:


> Gris poivre part time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723506



Thanks for this modelling shot. I have been mulling over whether I should get a Part-Time in regular HW or giant HW. This gives good perspective! Thank You!


----------



## TaraP

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much *Itbag*, *Cat1967*, *Livia*, *Tara*, *Wplijnaar*, *Scandibabe*, *rainneday*, *EmileLove* and* Greengoddess8* So sorry for the delay in replying, I got food poisoning and was sick the last few days. I love seeing all the pics and it's so fun to share. Thank you again for the kind words on my little Bal pile, you ladies are great inspiration



I hope you are feeling better.  Food poisoning is the absolute worst.


----------



## TaraP

Scandibabe said:


> Gris poivre part time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723506



You look amazing! Love the GP PT and the SQ! You are one stylish lady.


----------



## TaraP

Vert Jade RH City today with matching FP dress.


----------



## lesAdrets

London 411 said:


> What an amazing picture! I just love how the color stands out!!:greengrin:





EmileLove said:


> Amazing bag. I am jealous of both the bag and the view.





tatertot said:


> WOW, I don't know if the bag or the view or more stunning but together they are amazingWhat a fantastic shot and gorgeous red City (love the added chains)!



Thanks ladies  alas, the view was short-lived as this visit to Paris was very brief 




Scandibabe said:


> Gris poivre part time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723506



You look gorgeous with Gris Poivre PT (as you do with all your bags)!




TaraP said:


> Vert Jade RH City today with matching FP dress.



Oh so pretty!!


----------



## Scandibabe

TaraP said:


> Vert Jade RH City today with matching FP dress.




Your bag and dress look amazing! What a wonderful pop of colour! The summer dress season here is unfortunately over


----------



## Scandibabe

TaraP said:


> You look amazing! Love the GP PT and the SQ! You are one stylish lady.




Thank you very much for the compliments!


----------



## Scandibabe

lesAdrets said:


> Thanks ladies  alas, the view was short-lived as this visit to Paris was very brief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous with Gris Poivre PT (as you do with all your bags)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so pretty!!




Thanks a lot for your sweet words!


----------



## Scandibabe

JuzOneMore said:


> Thanks for this modelling shot. I have been mulling over whether I should get a Part-Time in regular HW or giant HW. This gives good perspective! Thank You!




Thanks a lot! Good luck deciding


----------



## Scandibabe

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much ladies I'm feeling better now but I might stay off fish for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty, CONGRATS!! You styled it perfectly too, just lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, I don't know if the bag or the view or more stunning but together they are amazingWhat a fantastic shot and gorgeous red City (love the added chains)!




Thanks a lot Tatertot! It's good to hear that you are better!


----------



## EMDOC

Evelyne GM III gold- today and every day for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## emilybug

My super delish lagoon City


----------



## ltbag

emilybug said:


> My super delish lagoon City



Stunning!   I love this color!


----------



## Greengoddess8

emilybug said:


> My super delish lagoon City



This looks so yummy....I want to bite it


----------



## Greengoddess8

TaraP said:


> Vert Jade RH City today with matching FP dress.



So so so lovely!  Love this combo


----------



## Scandibabe

Gris poivre again. Sorry for the overloading with pics recently, but I am really in love with my new purse


----------



## rainneday

emilybug said:


> My super delish lagoon City



Beautiful.


----------



## rainneday

Scandibabe said:


> Gris poivre part time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723506



I love that color ^


----------



## rainneday

TaraP said:


> Vert Jade RH City today with matching FP dress.



Stunning, Tara!


----------



## rainneday

lesAdrets said:


> Livia1's recent reveal prompted me to switch back to my Hamilton City
> (chains added for cross-body wear)



 <~~~ that's all I have to say!


----------



## rainneday

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much *Itbag*, *Cat1967*, *Livia*, *Tara*, *Wplijnaar*, *Scandibabe*, *rainneday*, *EmileLove* and* Greengoddess8* So sorry for the delay in replying, I got food poisoning and was sick the last few days. I love seeing all the pics and it's so fun to share. Thank you again for the kind words on my little Bal pile, you ladies are great inspiration



 Ugh, that is worst!


----------



## vesna

all summer long changing clutches: handle jacynthe, envelope mango and red pebbled padlock clutch


----------



## rainneday

vesna said:


> all summer long changing clutches: handle jacynthe, envelope mango and red pebbled padlock clutch



Wow! These are lovely, Vesna. Jacynthe is such a beguiling color. 
I have never seen that clutch before, very nice  

(btw thanks again for your help in the other forum.)


----------



## Sssy

Scandibabe said:


> Gris poivre again. Sorry for the overloading with pics recently, but I am really in love with my new purse
> View attachment 2724483



Lovely 
Never too many pictures 
I always look forward to seeing more pictures of your lovely bbags and jackets


----------



## Scandibabe

lesAdrets said:


> Livia1's recent reveal prompted me to switch back to my Hamilton City
> (chains added for cross-body wear)




Wow! No words! Stunning!


----------



## Scandibabe

Sssy said:


> Lovely
> 
> Never too many pictures
> 
> I always look forward to seeing more pictures of your lovely bbags and jackets




Thank you very much Sssy for your kind words


----------



## Scandibabe

rainneday said:


> I love that color ^




Thanks a lot!


----------



## JuzOneMore

vesna said:


> all summer long changing clutches: handle jacynthe, envelope mango and red pebbled padlock clutch


Beautiful red padlock clutch! I haven't seen this design before. It is a very elegant Bal piece!


----------



## TaraP

lesAdrets said:


> Oh so pretty!!



Thank you! I had so much fun wearing that combo yesterday. 



Scandibabe said:


> Your bag and dress look amazing! What a wonderful pop of colour! The summer dress season here is unfortunately over



Thank you! Looking at your beautiful pics I cannot wait for moto weather to come.. I have my 2 lovlies sitting in the closet just waiting to be worn. But for now I'll enjoy the rest of the summer while it's here. 



Greengoddess8 said:


> So so so lovely!  Love this combo



Thanks GG! I have that dress in black too but have been dying for the Green Tea color and when I finally found it, I knew vert jade was the perfect city to carry with it. 



rainneday said:


> Stunning, Tara!



Thanks! I don't really go out much so when I have an appointment I like to dress up. My female Dr. is always like, I like your bag or I like your dress and yesterday she loved the outfit...


----------



## TaraP

emilybug said:


> My super delish lagoon City



Love that color! It's so striking.. 



Scandibabe said:


> Gris poivre again. Sorry for the overloading with pics recently, but *I am really in love with my new purse*
> View attachment 2724483



As you should be! You look great today. I love the moto, scarf and city combo, you look so fresh and cool. 



vesna said:


> all summer long changing clutches: handle jacynthe, envelope mango and red pebbled padlock clutch



Those clutches are beautiful! The padlock clutch is so different, I love it, and in red, just fabulous.


----------



## Greengoddess8

vesna said:


> all summer long changing clutches: handle jacynthe, envelope mango and red pebbled padlock clutch



Love your clutches!  Especially Jacynthe


----------



## Greengoddess8

TaraP said:


> Thank you! I had so much fun wearing that combo yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Looking at your beautiful pics I cannot wait for moto weather to come.. I have my 2 lovlies sitting in the closet just waiting to be worn. But for now I'll enjoy the rest of the summer while it's here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GG! I have that dress in black too but have been dying for the Green Tea color and when I finally found it, I knew vert jade was the perfect city to carry with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I don't really go out much so when I have an appointment I like to dress up. My female Dr. is always like, I like your bag or I like your dress and yesterday she loved the outfit...



It is the perfect combo. I love everything about it


----------



## viewwing

Scandibabe said:


> Gris poivre again. Sorry for the overloading with pics recently, but I am really in love with my new purse
> View attachment 2724483



Perfect with that scarf!  Love your style... a motorbike would be your other perfect accessory!


----------



## Scandibabe

TaraP said:


> Love that color! It's so striking..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you should be! You look great today. I love the moto, scarf and city combo, you look so fresh and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those clutches are beautiful! The padlock clutch is so different, I love it, and in red, just fabulous.




Thanks a lot! You are very sweet!


----------



## Scandibabe

viewwing said:


> Perfect with that scarf!  Love your style... a motorbike would be your other perfect accessory!




Thank you very much for your kind words!


----------



## heaRtB

Another day out with my B &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;


----------



## rx4dsoul

heaRtB said:


> Another day out with my B &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;



It's gorgeous.


----------



## sydgirl

heaRtB said:


> Another day out with my B &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;



Stunning! What leather is that??


----------



## TaraP

heaRtB said:


> Another day out with my B &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;



OMG, you got the new one! I love it... Congrats! Great pics...


----------



## TaraP

This City was packed to the gills today...


----------



## heaRtB

sydgirl said:


> Stunning! What leather is that??




Thank you &#128522; it's calfskin &#128522;


----------



## heaRtB

TaraP said:


> OMG, you got the new one! I love it... Congrats! Great pics...




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## heaRtB

rx4dsoul said:


> It's gorgeous.




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## vesna

rainneday said:


> Wow! These are lovely, Vesna. Jacynthe is such a beguiling color.
> I have never seen that clutch before, very nice
> 
> (btw thanks again for your help in the other forum.)





JuzOneMore said:


> Beautiful red padlock clutch! I haven't seen this design before. It is a very elegant Bal piece!





TaraP said:


> Love that color! It's so striking..
> 
> 
> 
> As you should be! You look great today. I love the moto, scarf and city combo, you look so fresh and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Those clutches are beautiful! The padlock clutch is so different, I love it, and in red, just fabulous.





Greengoddess8 said:


> Love your clutches!  Especially Jacynthe





thanks so much everyone


----------



## rainneday

heaRtB said:


> Another day out with my B &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;





TaraP said:


> This City was packed to the gills today...



Lovely & Lovely!


----------



## Scandibabe

TaraP said:


> This City was packed to the gills today...




Stunning bag! Is she hamilton leather?


----------



## Scandibabe

heaRtB said:


> Another day out with my B &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;




Very beautiful!


----------



## lesAdrets

rainneday said:


> <~~~ that's all I have to say!





Scandibabe said:


> Wow! No words! Stunning!



Thanks, dolls 



TaraP said:


> This City was packed to the gills today...



She's broken in so beautifully! 


Ach - I'm feeling all weak gazing at everyone's bags


----------



## heaRtB

Scandibabe said:


> Very beautiful!




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## Greengoddess8

heaRtB said:


> Another day out with my B &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;



Every time I see you gorgeous bag...I want to say come to momma


----------



## Greengoddess8

TaraP said:


> This City was packed to the gills today...



Still looking gorgeous...packed to the gills


----------



## heaRtB

Greengoddess8 said:


> Every time I see you gorgeous bag...I want to say come to momma




Your so sweet &#128522;


----------



## TaraP

rainneday said:


> Lovely & Lovely!



Thank you... 



Scandibabe said:


> Stunning bag! Is she hamilton leather?



Yes, 2013.. 



lesAdrets said:


> Thanks, dolls
> 
> 
> 
> She's broken in so beautifully!
> 
> 
> Ach - I'm feeling all weak gazing at everyone's bags



Thanks. Yes, she has definitely broke in so nice. The Hamilton leather is so sturdy when you first get them but they definitely break in with time.



Greengoddess8 said:


> Still looking gorgeous...packed to the gills



Thanks! There was like double the stuff I usually carry in there.


----------



## Scandibabe

Heading out to dinner, flat clutch is with me


----------



## imaginezh

coach penny.


----------



## new_to_lv

Velo in jacinthe


----------



## Scandibabe

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in jacinthe
> 
> View attachment 2728020




Stunning bag! Love the whole outfit also!


----------



## tatertot

Ocean GSH Work


----------



## tiphany

My city in Gris Pyrite ^_^


----------



## Scandibabe

tatertot said:


> Ocean GSH Work




Love you work! Beautiful combo with GSH!


----------



## Scandibabe

tiphany said:


> View attachment 2728275
> 
> 
> My city in Gris Pyrite ^_^




Oh, so sweet! And the leather: TDF


----------



## tatertot

Scandibabe said:


> Love you work! Beautiful combo with GSH!



Thank you so much Scandibabe


----------



## Greengoddess8

Scandibabe said:


> Heading out to dinner, flat clutch is with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727067



 I love the leather on your clutch


----------



## Greengoddess8

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in jacinthe
> 
> View attachment 2728020



Jacinthe is such a fresh color


----------



## Greengoddess8

tatertot said:


> Ocean GSH Work



Great leather on your work


----------



## Greengoddess8

tiphany said:


> View attachment 2728275
> 
> 
> My city in Gris Pyrite ^_^



Adorable with your scarf


----------



## new_to_lv

Scandibabe said:


> Stunning bag! Love the whole outfit also!




Thank you!!


----------



## new_to_lv

Greengoddess8 said:


> Jacinthe is such a fresh color




Thanks!! I like it with jeans or black...


----------



## Greengoddess8

new_to_lv said:


> Thanks!! I like it with jeans or black...



Yes, I bet it looks gorgeous with both)


----------



## Scandibabe

Greengoddess8 said:


> I love the leather on your clutch




Thank you Greengoddess


----------



## Greengoddess8

Scandibabe said:


> Thank you Greengoddess



I still think that was a major find


----------



## Scandibabe

Greengoddess8 said:


> I still think that was a major find




Thanks! I really use it a lot, casual occasions also


----------



## sodapop21

my red hip (rouge cardinal)


----------



## Maice

Scandibabe said:


> Heading out to dinner, flat clutch is with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727067



Your entire look is great, as usual, Scandibabe!


----------



## Maice

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in jacinthe
> 
> View attachment 2728020



Love the color!


----------



## Maice

tatertot said:


> Ocean GSH Work



Such a pretty bag!


----------



## Maice

TaraP said:


> This City was packed to the gills today...




I love your bag Tara!


----------



## Maice

sodapop21 said:


> my red hip (rouge cardinal)





I've always been a fan of your Hip


----------



## Maice

My chevre Pale Rose Purse


----------



## larnette

My 07 LE Magenta City


----------



## Scandibabe

Maice said:


> Your entire look is great, as usual, Scandibabe!




Thank you very much, dear Maice


----------



## Scandibabe

Maice said:


> My chevre Pale Rose Purse




What an amazing bag! So romantic and feminin color combined with rocka Bal design, LOOOOVe!


----------



## Scandibabe

larnette said:


> My 07 LE Magenta City




Beautiful bag, love the veiw also!!! So envy right now


----------



## rx4dsoul

Out and due for use today.


----------



## larnette

Scandibabe said:


> Beautiful bag, love the veiw also!!! So envy right now



Thanks so much!


----------



## JuzOneMore

rx4dsoul said:


> Out and due for use today.


Is this an Orange Brulee? Gorgeous brilliant brown!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

JuzOneMore said:


> Is this an Orange Brulee? Gorgeous brilliant brown!!



It is. Thank you.


----------



## Maice

Scandibabe said:


> What an amazing bag! So romantic and feminin color combined with rocka Bal design, LOOOOVe!



Thank you so much, Scandibabe!  I totally agree with your description


----------



## Greengoddess8

sodapop21 said:


> my red hip (rouge cardinal)



Love the pop of color)


----------



## Greengoddess8

Maice said:


> My chevre Pale Rose Purse



This bag is so yummy Maice!


----------



## Greengoddess8

larnette said:


> My 07 LE Magenta City



Gorgeous bag and view!


----------



## Greengoddess8

rx4dsoul said:


> Out and due for use today.



Beautiful. Now I want some pumpkin pie


----------



## larnette

Greengoddess8 said:


> Gorgeous bag and view!



Thanks so much!


----------



## sodapop21

rx4dsoul said:


> Out and due for use today.


lovely bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

Greengoddess8 said:


> Beautiful. Now I want some pumpkin pie





sodapop21 said:


> lovely bag



You are both so kind. Thank you.


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City* today


----------



## Maice

Greengoddess8 said:


> This bag is so yummy Maice!



Thank you, GG!  It certainly is


----------



## Maice

Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City* today



LOVE that bag


----------



## Greengoddess8

Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City* today



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE


----------



## EmileLove

Today I'm wearing my '02 black pebbled FBF


----------



## heaRtB

Out & about with my lagoon&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;


----------



## heaRtB

tiphany said:


> View attachment 2728275
> 
> 
> My city in Gris Pyrite ^_^




Pretty color &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;


----------



## JuzOneMore

EmileLove said:


> Today I'm wearing my '02 black pebbled FBF
> 
> View attachment 2735658


Gorgeous leather and very lovely colour!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

EmileLove said:


> Today I'm wearing my '02 black pebbled FBF
> 
> View attachment 2735658



I am so in love with this bag!!!  It is the exact bag I hope to find someday!!!  Thanks so much for sharing it with us!. Is the pebbled as soft as the smooth?


----------



## Greengoddess8

heaRtB said:


> Out & about with my lagoon&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;



Such a happy and saturated color


----------



## Sssy

heaRtB said:


> Out & about with my lagoon&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;



Lovely  Very summery


----------



## riiche

My workhorse - the Violet Day  I use her almost daily.


----------



## EmileLove

JuzOneMore said:


> Gorgeous leather and very lovely colour!!!





Greengoddess8 said:


> I am so in love with this bag!!!  It is the exact bag I hope to find someday!!!  Thanks so much for sharing it with us!. Is the pebbled as soft as the smooth?



Thank you both!

Greengoddess - I don't know how it compares with the smooth FBF but the pebbled FBF is made of super sturdy leather (caribou). Even though it is a 12 year old bag, it does not need to be babied at all, which I love.


----------



## Greengoddess8

EmileLove said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> Greengoddess - I don't know how it compares with the smooth FBF but the pebbled FBF is made of super sturdy leather (caribou). Even though it is a 12 year old bag, it does not need to be babied at all, which I love.



Thanks EmileLove!  It only makes me want to find one more  It sounds perfect!  Enjoy


----------



## Greengoddess8

riiche said:


> My workhorse - the Violet Day  I use her almost daily.



What a fun workhorse!


----------



## msd_bags

My Balenciaga City in Latte sitting on my lap while I attend some public consultation. It appears yellowish because of the lighting.


----------



## heaRtB

EmileLove said:


> Today I'm wearing my '02 black pebbled FBF
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735658




Very pretty..&#128522;


----------



## riiche

And today, my 04 Twiggy (used to be Marron; the top zipper was replaced, then I redyed and restored it to a more mahogany shade). The chevre is still unbelievably chewy and pillowy, and smells utterly divine. I could rave about the leather all day


----------



## London 411

msd_bags said:


> My Balenciaga City in Latte sitting on my lap while I attend some public consultation. It appears yellowish because of the lighting.
> 
> View attachment 2737884


Ha ha...I wonder if anyone noticed you taking a photo of your bag! How awesome!

If I was there I would know EXACTLY what you were doing!!  

Beautiful bag!!


----------



## London 411

riiche said:


> And today, my 04 Twiggy (used to be Marron; the top zipper was replaced, then I redyed and restored it to a more mahogany shade). The chevre is still unbelievably chewy and pillowy, and smells utterly divine. I could rave about the leather all day


Wow...great job!

Beautiful bag!!


----------



## Sssy

riiche said:


> And today, my 04 Twiggy (used to be Marron; the top zipper was replaced, then I redyed and restored it to a more mahogany shade). The chevre is still unbelievably chewy and pillowy, and smells utterly divine. I could rave about the leather all day



Beautiful bag  I just love when someone restores their bags  It's like giving them second life. Good job


----------



## Maice

riiche said:


> And today, my 04 Twiggy (used to be Marron; the top zipper was replaced, then I redyed and restored it to a more mahogany shade). The chevre is still unbelievably chewy and pillowy, and smells utterly divine. I could rave about the leather all day





London 411 said:


> Wow...great job!
> 
> Beautiful bag!!





Sssy said:


> Beautiful bag  I just love when someone restores their bags  It's like giving them second life. Good job



ITA... good job with the restoration! That leather looks so yummy


----------



## BPC

Maice said:


> ITA... good job with the restoration! That leather looks so yummy



Agreed. The leather still looks great.


----------



## BPC

I'm off this week so just ran a few errands. Used my Black flat handle clutch with mrggh


----------



## Scandibabe

riiche said:


> And today, my 04 Twiggy (used to be Marron; the top zipper was replaced, then I redyed and restored it to a more mahogany shade). The chevre is still unbelievably chewy and pillowy, and smells utterly divine. I could rave about the leather all day




Amazing job! The bag is beautiful


----------



## 4purse

My Classic Premier Clutch in Cassis


----------



## msd_bags

London 411 said:


> Ha ha...I wonder if anyone noticed you taking a photo of your bag! How awesome!
> 
> If I was there I would know EXACTLY what you were doing!!
> 
> Beautiful bag!!


I did the 'stolen' shot because I was pretty sure there were no tpf'ers there who would notice what I was doing, lol!


----------



## BooIn

Sitting nicely on my lap; Jaune Poussin City RH. &#128155;


----------



## Greengoddess8

Lovely sunny day with 08 Sapphire city. Oh noooo the sun


----------



## Sssy

Greengoddess8 said:


> Lovely sunny day with 08 Sapphire city. Oh noooo the sun


----------



## larnette

Heading out to Pilates with my trusty python Papier


----------



## riiche

larnette said:


> Heading out to Pilates with my trusty python Papier


Oh, *Larnette*, this is so _stunning_, I can't even.


----------



## larnette

riiche said:


> Oh, *Larnette*, this is so _stunning_, I can't even.



Thanks so much! I just love it--I don't usually wear it on a daily basis, but I had it out shopping a few days ago and just can't seem to put it away!


----------



## Minkette

Minkoff Mini Mac in hazelnut and rose gold


----------



## Greengoddess8

Sssy said:


>


----------



## Maice

Greengoddess8 said:


> Lovely sunny day with 08 Sapphire city. Oh noooo the sun



Pretty, GG!


----------



## Greengoddess8

riiche said:


> And today, my 04 Twiggy (used to be Marron; the top zipper was replaced, then I redyed and restored it to a more mahogany shade). The chevre is still unbelievably chewy and pillowy, and smells utterly divine. I could rave about the leather all day





BPC said:


> I'm off this week so just ran a few errands. Used my Black flat handle clutch with mrggh





4purse said:


> My Classic Premier Clutch in Cassis





BooIn said:


> Sitting nicely on my lap; Jaune Poussin City RH. &#128155;
> 
> View attachment 2738611



Riche love the restored twiggy!  Who did it LMB?

BPC, I want to see that cute clutch

4Purse love the Cassis in the clutch

Booln, I love your Jaune Poussin. It makes me wan one


----------



## riiche

Greengoddess8 said:


> Riche love the restored twiggy!  Who did it LMB?



Hey Greengoddess8, I'm based in Singapore so a local bag specialist did it for me. It was much pricier than I thought it would be but ultimately proved to be worth it. I purchased the Marron secondhand and it arrived in terrible condition  It had the zipper replaced, corners were torn so was reworked, the leather was super soft but had a storage smell, and was discoloured/stained in areas. When it came back to me from restoration it was stiff and plasticky from the dye, but after a few months of use she's all pillowy again, and lost the excess shine. All in all, I'm very glad it turned out the way it did.


----------



## EmileLove

riiche said:


> And today, my 04 Twiggy (used to be Marron; the top zipper was replaced, then I redyed and restored it to a more mahogany shade). The chevre is still unbelievably chewy and pillowy, and smells utterly divine. I could rave about the leather all day



Look at that lovely puddle of leather. Your local leather specialist did an amazing job.


----------



## EmileLove

Greengoddess8 said:


> Lovely sunny day with 08 Sapphire city. Oh noooo the sun



Gorgeous bag! That purple is delicious. 

Maybe you aren't as extreme as I am with my 07 violet GSH city. I have only used it once so far because I'm afraid of the color fading. There aren't too many days where it is cloudy but without any chance of precipitation.


----------



## riiche

EmileLove said:


> Look at that lovely puddle of leather. Your local leather specialist did an amazing job.



Aw, thank you  I'm just so happy it worked out. It'd be heartbreaking otherwise.


----------



## new_to_lv

Black Part Time with silver studs and a matching tt bracelet and wallet.


----------



## Lakotan

Out to dinner with my new Corail Hip:


----------



## rainneday

EmileLove said:


> Today I'm wearing my '02 black pebbled FBF
> 
> View attachment 2735658



This is a beautiful bag!


----------



## Wplijnaar

new_to_lv said:


> Black Part Time with silver studs and a matching tt bracelet and wallet.
> View attachment 2739500
> 
> View attachment 2739501



I love love love your bag  !!! My next purchase PT Blk g12 silver hw, thank you for sharing your pics !


----------



## Greengoddess8

Maice said:


> Pretty, GG!





riiche said:


> Hey Greengoddess8, I'm based in Singapore so a local bag specialist did it for me. It was much pricier than I thought it would be but ultimately proved to be worth it. I purchased the Marron secondhand and it arrived in terrible condition  It had the zipper replaced, corners were torn so was reworked, the leather was super soft but had a storage smell, and was discoloured/stained in areas. When it came back to me from restoration it was stiff and plasticky from the dye, but after a few months of use she's all pillowy again, and lost the excess shine. All in all, I'm very glad it turned out the way it did.





EmileLove said:


> Gorgeous bag! That purple is delicious.
> 
> Maybe you aren't as extreme as I am with my 07 violet GSH city. I have only used it once so far because I'm afraid of the color fading. There aren't too many days where it is cloudy but without any chance of precipitation.



Thanks Maice

Riiche they did an amazing job!  Enjoy!

EmileLove. I am trying not to be too paranoid about my sapphire fading. I have only used her twice though so far. And, today is forgot to bring something to cover her with in the car. It was stressful the whole time.....


----------



## EmileLove

heaRtB said:


> Very pretty..&#128522;





rainneday said:


> This is a beautiful bag!



Thanks so much!


----------



## rainneday

These pics finally opened for me! 





riiche said:


> And today, my 04 Twiggy (used to be Marron; the top zipper was replaced, then I redyed and restored it to a more mahogany shade). The chevre is still unbelievably chewy and pillowy, and smells utterly divine. I could rave about the leather all day



You did an excellent job with the color!



Greengoddess8 said:


> Lovely sunny day with 08 Sapphire city. Oh noooo the sun



Omg this bag  Sapphire has replaced Raisin as my favorite purple. Shhhh...don't tell her!


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> These pics finally opened for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did an excellent job with the color!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg this bag  Sapphire has replaced Raisin as my favorite purple. Shhhh...don't tell her!



Thank you Rainne!  Luckily we both have one of each color


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> Thank you Rainne!  Luckily we both have one of each color



That's right & they are reversed styles!


----------



## new_to_lv

Wplijnaar said:


> I love love love your bag  !!! My next purchase PT Blk g12 silver hw, thank you for sharing your pics !




Thank you!! I hope you will have your own very soon. You will love it!!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City *


----------



## Addy

Papier A4

Need to tote lots of stuff today


----------



## London 411

Addy said:


> Papier Ledger
> 
> Need to tote lots of stuff today
> 
> View attachment 2741966


OMG...I love this bag!!  

Mary Poppins would be proud!!


----------



## fancy2212




----------



## Sssy

Addy said:


> Papier Ledger
> 
> Need to tote lots of stuff today
> 
> View attachment 2741966



I saw this beauty in the other thread but couldn't comment as it was pictures only thread 
It is really a stunning bag. I think Papier line is underrated. Certainly was by me :shame: but not any more. Lovely bag


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Addy said:


> Papier Ledger
> 
> Need to tote lots of stuff today
> 
> View attachment 2741966


So gorgeous! May I ask the style name and price, where did you get this beauty? I hope to get this one too...Thank you!


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> That's right & they are reversed styles!



Yep! they sure are


----------



## Greengoddess8

Addy said:


> Papier Ledger
> 
> Need to tote lots of stuff today
> 
> View attachment 2741966





fancy2212 said:


> View attachment 2741987



Addy, love you papier Ledger!  I love a big tote style!  I might need to check this out

Fancy, black city is looking good!


----------



## sodapop21

I wore my red hip last week and my cyclade day yesterday


----------



## Tauriel

sodapop21 said:


> I wore my red hip last week and my cyclade day yesterday


I'm loving your Hip, Sodapop! So pretty! I'm thinking of getting one myself in the same color (Rouge Cardinal) but can't decide between silver and gold...


----------



## Addy

London 411 said:


> OMG...I love this bag!!
> 
> Mary Poppins would be proud!!


----------



## Addy

Sssy said:


> I saw this beauty in the other thread but couldn't comment as it was pictures only thread
> It is really a stunning bag. I think Papier line is underrated. Certainly was by me :shame: but not any more. Lovely bag



Thank you! I would agree


----------



## Addy

shopgirl4cc said:


> So gorgeous! May I ask the style name and price, where did you get this beauty? I hope to get this one too...Thank you!



This colour combo is not available anymore but Bal has others in this line, Papier A4

http://www.balenciaga.com/searchres...00&searchApi=1&formSearch=1&textsearch=papier


----------



## Addy

Greengoddess8 said:


> Addy, love you papier Ledger!  I love a big tote style!  I might need to check this out
> 
> Fancy, black city is looking good!



It is actually the A4 

Thank you! Love large totes too! I have a Samorga organizer in it so it does not flop all over the place


----------



## Addy

sodapop21 said:


> I wore my red hip last week and my cyclade day yesterday



Love the hip! How much can you get inside?


----------



## Greengoddess8

Addy said:


> It is actually the A4
> 
> Thank you! Love large totes too! I have a Samorga organizer in it so it does not flop all over the place



Thanks for the info. I'm going to check out the A4


----------



## Greengoddess8

sodapop21 said:


> I wore my red hip last week and my cyclade day yesterday



Great choices as always


----------



## fancy2212

Greengoddess8 said:


> Addy, love you papier Ledger!  I love a big tote style!  I might need to check this out
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy, black city is looking good!




Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

My 2005 Bal in chèvre leather. The "cords" on the handles were worn out. I replaced them by the extra laces sold with the bag.


----------



## cat1967

Cassis PT SGH


----------



## LoeweLee

Still wearing Bal First bag.


----------



## Scandibabe

Bal city suede and Bal moto quilted jacket


----------



## Maice

Mariapia said:


> My 2005 Bal in chèvre leather. The "cords" on the handles were worn out. I replaced them by the extra laces sold with the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746310



The leather on her looks scrumptious, Mariapia! And great idea using the extra tassels for the handles 



LoeweLee said:


> View attachment 2746549
> 
> Still wearing Bal First bag.


Very cute!



Scandibabe said:


> Bal city suede and Bal moto quilted jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746583


Another great look from you, Scandibabe! 



Addy said:


> Papier A4
> 
> Need to tote lots of stuff today
> 
> View attachment 2741966


Very pretty! I love the color combination on her 



sodapop21 said:


> I wore my red hip last week and my cyclade day yesterday



I've always been a fan of your Hip


----------



## grapegravity

Blue Lavande RGGH city! Feeling blue from all the snow from last couple days...


----------



## sodapop21

my cyclade day


----------



## Sssy

grapegravity said:


> Blue Lavande RGGH city! Feeling blue from all the snow from last couple days...



You can't feel blue when you have such a beautiful blue bag  Lovely, and rose gold looks so good with this colour


----------



## grapegravity

Sssy said:


> You can't feel blue when you have such a beautiful blue bag  Lovely, and rose gold looks so good with this colour



Thanks! This bag always cheered me up whenever I use it, even during the crappiest days~


----------



## Maice

grapegravity said:


> Blue Lavande RGGH city! Feeling blue from all the snow from last couple days...





Sssy said:


> You can't feel blue when you have such a beautiful blue bag  Lovely, and rose gold looks so good with this colour





grapegravity said:


> Thanks! This bag always cheered me up whenever I use it, even during the crappiest days~



ITA with Sssy... You can't feel bad with a bag like this!  Lovely bag!


----------



## TaraP

Mariapia said:


> My 2005 Bal in chèvre leather. The "cords" on the handles were worn out. I replaced them by the extra laces sold with the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746310



Great idea. That must have been a project and a half. Looks good!  



Scandibabe said:


> Bal city suede and Bal moto quilted jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746583



LOVE the Black suede City and Black SQ combo! Hot hot hot!



grapegravity said:


> Blue Lavande RGGH city! Feeling blue from all the snow from last couple days...



Such an amazing bag. That is a great pic.. 



sodapop21 said:


> my cyclade day



Pretty! Love your nail polish. Great pop with the Cyclade.


----------



## TaraP

Took Vert Poker for a spin today...


----------



## Maice

TaraP said:


> Took Vert Poker for a spin today...




Just gorgeous, Tara!  She looks good with your tats too


----------



## TaraP

Maice said:


> Just gorgeous, Tara!  She looks good with your tats too


----------



## London 411

TaraP said:


> Took Vert Poker for a spin today...


Oh how pretty!!! Gosh I just love green (even the name is awesome...Vert Poker)!! :greengrin:

And I just crack up every time I look at your avatar! :lolots:


----------



## Greengoddess8

Mariapia said:


> My 2005 Bal in chèvre leather. The "cords" on the handles were worn out. I replaced them by the extra laces sold with the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746310





LoeweLee said:


> View attachment 2746549
> 
> Still wearing Bal First bag.





Scandibabe said:


> Bal city suede and Bal moto quilted jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746583





grapegravity said:


> Blue Lavande RGGH city! Feeling blue from all the snow from last couple days...





sodapop21 said:


> my cyclade day



Mariapia what a brilliant idea!  Thanks for sharing!  Who replaced them....B, cobbler....

LoeweLee. I would keep wearing it to) so cute with the twilly!

Scandibabe. Love the quoted moto with the sued combo!!!

Grapegravity. I LOVE BL and with the RGGH it is stunning. I hope to find my own BL someday!

Sodapop your Cyclade looks gorgeous with your yellow nails!


----------



## Greengoddess8

TaraP said:


> Took Vert Poker for a spin today...





London 411 said:


> Oh how pretty!!! Gosh I just love green (even the name is awesome...Vert Poker)!! :greengrin:
> 
> And I just crack up every time I look at your avatar! :lolots:



Tara It looks so yummy!!!  I'm dying

London I crack up ever time I see Tara's avatar too  I want to take it off


----------



## Irissy

My lagon work.


----------



## sodapop21

Thanks green goddess


----------



## hiro838

Rose bruyere city in rosegold.


----------



## tatertot

TaraP said:


> Took Vert Poker for a spin today...



LOVE She looks gorgeous on you and that bright green is just beautiful!



hiro838 said:


> Rose bruyere city in rosegold.



So pretty I've had a few RB bags and I just adore that shade of pink, so neutral.

Carrying my Nieman's Limited Edition 10th Anniversary black City today.


----------



## new_to_lv

Girls night out with my black Shoulder Shape...


----------



## sodapop21

tara & tartertot 
today with my day


----------



## London 411

Irissy said:


> My lagon work.



This is a gorgeous color...I just love it every time I see it!! 




hiro838 said:


> Rose bruyere city in rosegold.



This is a beauty. So soft looking and elegant.



new_to_lv said:


> Girls night out with my black Shoulder Shape...



Oh, how I miss girls night out! Looking good!!!



sodapop21 said:


> tara & tartertot
> today with my day



Love how your accessories match your bag!!!


----------



## London 411

This was last night. But here I am, with my newly acquired beauty, heading out for drinks with hubby.


----------



## Greengoddess8

London 411 said:


> This was last night. But here I am, with my newly acquired beauty, heading out for drinks with hubby.



She is just TDF perfect!  I love the pop of yellow on her too  looking good!


----------



## BPC

gorgeous, Sodapop.

I used my Black flat handle clutch with mRGGH today.


----------



## Scandibabe

London 411 said:


> This was last night. But here I am, with my newly acquired beauty, heading out for drinks with hubby.




Awesome! Love it!


----------



## Scandibabe

new_to_lv said:


> Girls night out with my black Shoulder Shape...
> View attachment 2748903
> 
> View attachment 2748904




Very stylish!


----------



## rainneday

London 411 said:


> This was last night. But here I am, with my newly acquired beauty, heading out for drinks with hubby.



So lovely, congrats again!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Here's mine...


----------



## dolali

cupcakegirl said:


> Here's mine...



Lovely! what color/year is it?


----------



## dolali

London 411 said:


> This was last night. But here I am, with my newly acquired beauty, heading out for drinks with hubby.



Gorgeous Bal color! Love your outfit!


----------



## London 411

cupcakegirl said:


> Here's mine...


What a beautiful color! Gosh, I just love brown leather. It just does everything with grace.


----------



## Tralynn

London 411 said:


> This was last night. But here I am, with my newly acquired beauty, heading out for drinks with hubby.


Love it!!!


----------



## Livia1

cupcakegirl said:


> Here's mine...



Oh my, that looks like the most delicious puddle of chocolate fudge


----------



## sodapop21

I'm not a big fan of brown bags but this one is just fabulous.


----------



## Greengoddess8

cupcakegirl said:


> Here's mine...



Oh cupcake girl this id delicious!  Do you know the name and year of this brown!  Yummy


----------



## rx4dsoul

I'm dying to know as well!!!


----------



## Wplijnaar

cupcakegirl said:


> Here's mine...



Omg Iove it ! Love brown bags, what color / year pls pls thank you.  .


----------



## TaraP

cupcakegirl said:


> Here's mine...



Woot woot! That leather looks so thick and gorgeous. Love it!


----------



## dolali

05 Caramel Day .


----------



## London 411

dolali said:


> 05 Caramel Day .


I love this photo. Your bag looks like it has so much personality! I love it!


----------



## Greengoddess8

dolali said:


> 05 Caramel Day .



It looks like it is taking a break to sun itself. Love Carmel 05!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## tatertot

dolali said:


> 05 Caramel Day .



I have the JSW Buddha charm too! Looks lovely on your day

Atlantique RGGH Work for me today


----------



## London 411

tatertot said:


> I have the JSW Buddha charm too! Looks lovely on your day
> 
> Atlantique RGGH Work for me today


I am really starting to love blue bags after seeing all of the amazing blues out there! Beautiful!!


----------



## cupcakegirl

London 411 said:


> This was last night. But here I am, with my newly acquired beauty, heading out for drinks with hubby.



*Gorgeous!!!*


----------



## cupcakegirl

Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh cupcake girl this id delicious!  Do you know the name and year of this brown!  Yummy





dolali said:


> Lovely! what color/year is it?





rx4dsoul said:


> I'm dying to know as well!!!





Wplijnaar said:


> Omg Iove it ! Love brown bags, what color / year pls pls thank you.  .



Thanks for all the lovely comments!  It's a *2009 Chataigne*... my favorite bal brown!


----------



## cupcakegirl

London 411 said:


> What a beautiful color! Gosh, I just love brown leather. It just does everything with grace.





Livia1 said:


> Oh my, that looks like the most delicious puddle of chocolate fudge





sodapop21 said:


> I'm not a big fan of brown bags but this one is just fabulous.





TaraP said:


> Woot woot! That leather looks so thick and gorgeous. Love it!



Thanks for all the sweet comments!  This is my favorite bag!


----------



## cupcakegirl

dolali said:


> 05 Caramel Day .



*Delicious!!!*


----------



## Greengoddess8

tatertot said:


> I have the JSW Buddha charm too! Looks lovely on your day
> 
> Atlantique RGGH Work for me today





London 411 said:


> I am really starting to love blue bags after seeing all of the amazing blues out there! Beautiful!!





cupcakegirl said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments!  It's a *2009 Chataigne*... my favorite bal brown!




Tartertot your Atlantique RGGH is soooooo lovely

London, look away from the blues  They will stuck you in  and, I've been thinking the same thing

Oh cupcake girl I think this is my new favorite brown Balenciaga!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## new_to_lv

Rose thulian Hip with rosegold hardwear.... Love this bag &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

new_to_lv said:


> Rose thulian Hip with rosegold hardwear.... Love this bag &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2752322
> 
> View attachment 2752323




Beautiful Hip!
The Rose Gold hardware really compliments this colour, very pretty.


----------



## Maice

hiro838 said:


> Rose bruyere city in rosegold.


Such a lovely color!



tatertot said:


> Carrying my Nieman's Limited Edition 10th Anniversary black City today.


Pretty 




London 411 said:


> This was last night. But here I am, with my newly acquired beauty, heading out for drinks with hubby.


The color is TDF!



cupcakegirl said:


> Here's mine...


Very nice! The color seems very saturated.


----------



## Maice

dolali said:


> 05 Caramel Day .


I love it!



Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*


One of my favorite Bals of all time 



tatertot said:


> I have the JSW Buddha charm too! Looks lovely on your day
> 
> Atlantique RGGH Work for me today


Wow - so pretty! The color is one of my favorite Bal blues 



new_to_lv said:


> Rose thulian Hip with rosegold hardwear.... Love this bag &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2752322
> 
> View attachment 2752323


And rightfully so!  Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Chataigne Work today


----------



## London 411

Weekend shopper said:


> View attachment 2752924
> 
> 
> Using my Chataigne Work today


OMG! The leather on this bag is absolutely scrumptious! And, I just love the hardware/leather combination on this bag! TDF!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

London 411 said:


> OMG! The leather on this bag is absolutely scrumptious! And, I just love the hardware/leather combination on this bag! TDF!!!



Thank you


----------



## Scandibabe

Box 2006 truffle


----------



## larnette

My overstuffed '07 LE Magenta gets the call today...


----------



## London 411

Scandibabe said:


> Box 2006 truffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753332
> View attachment 2753333




Just love your ring and cardigan...you are gorgeous! Wow!! Oh...the bag is gorgeous too! 




larnette said:


> My overstuffed '07 LE Magenta gets the call today...



Such a beautiful POP of color!!! I just love color!!! You look like you are ready for a day of just fun!!


----------



## London 411

Big surprise....today I am carrying my...you guessed it.....Sapphire City!!! And I still haven't made my final decision about the vintage rabbit's foot. Ugh! I'm sure I will switch it to my keychain, but I have nothing to put there in the meantime.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Scandibabe said:


> Box 2006 truffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753332
> View attachment 2753333



Gorgeous Chocolate goodness



larnette said:


> My overstuffed '07 LE Magenta gets the call today...



Beautiful pop of color



London 411 said:


> Big surprise....today I am carrying my...you guessed it.....Sapphire City!!! And I still haven't made my final decision about the vintage rabbit's foot. Ugh! I'm sure I will switch it to my keychain, but I have nothing to put there in the meantime.



Stunning!  As a purple lover this bag is gorgeous


----------



## Scandibabe

London 411 said:


> Big surprise....today I am carrying my...you guessed it.....Sapphire City!!! And I still haven't made my final decision about the vintage rabbit's foot. Ugh! I'm sure I will switch it to my keychain, but I have nothing to put there in the meantime.




I am speechless again! Stunning  and I love the rabbit foot. It's a real pop!


----------



## Scandibabe

Weekend shopper said:


> Gorgeous Chocolate




Thank you very much!


----------



## Scandibabe

London 411 said:


> Just love your ring and cardigan...you are gorgeous! Wow!! Oh...the bag is gorgeous too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful POP of color!!! I just love color!!! You look like you are ready for a day of just fun!!




Thanks a lot for your kind words!


----------



## Scandibabe

Weekend shopper said:


> View attachment 2752924
> 
> 
> Using my Chataigne Work today




Wow! Your chataigne is gorgeous! Saturated brown color looks perfect on a bigger bag, I love the combo with hardware also! Awesome!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Scandibabe said:


> Wow! Your chataigne is gorgeous! Saturated brown color looks perfect on a bigger bag, I love the combo with hardware also! Awesome!



Thank you


----------



## new_to_lv

Cassis town....


----------



## larnette

My new to me 2010 Outremer RH City and python zip around wallet...


----------



## Sssy

larnette said:


> My new to me 2010 Outremer RH City and python zip around wallet...



Both are gorgeous, but your City is just amazing


----------



## larnette

Sssy said:


> Both are gorgeous, but your City is just amazing



Thanks!


----------



## Scandibabe

new_to_lv said:


> Cassis town....
> View attachment 2754031
> 
> View attachment 2754032




OMG! I've just died! The combo Bal and LV leopard stole is TDF, and in this deep dark red/burgundy colour! I'll go now and pour some red wine in my glass


----------



## Scandibabe

larnette said:


> My new to me 2010 Outremer RH City and python zip around wallet...




Awesome! Love your bag


----------



## lilym

My AG work


----------



## Sssy

lilym said:


> My AG work



OMG... Now I'm hyperventilating....  I love Work style  And Work + AG colour = 
This scarf looks gorgeous at your gorgeous  bag


----------



## new_to_lv

Scandibabe said:


> OMG! I've just died! The combo Bal and LV leopard stole is TDF, and in this deep dark red/burgundy colour! I'll go now and pour some red wine in my glass




Thanks!! Och skål &#127863;&#127863; Hope you have a nice evening up north in Scandiland....


----------



## lilym

Sssy said:


> OMG... Now I'm hyperventilating....  I love Work style  And Work + AG colour =
> This scarf looks gorgeous at your gorgeous  bag



Thanks again Ssssy!!


----------



## Sssy

lilym said:


> Thanks again Ssssy!!



Thank *you* for posting picture of this beauty


----------



## lilym

Sssy said:


> Thank *you* for posting picture of this beauty



:tpfrox::urock:

Would like to take opportunity to thank You and the others here for taking time to authenticate for us. It's sweethearts like you that make it possible for us to hunt down the oldies but goodies.


----------



## Sssy

lilym said:


> :tpfrox::urock:
> 
> Would like to take opportunity to thank You and the others here for taking time to authenticate for us. It's sweethearts like you that make it possible for us to hunt down the oldies but goodies.



 You are welcome, but to be honest all the credit goes to Conni ( and all the 'older' authenticators who were helping here for many, many years) 

P.S. I keep staring at your bag  It's in such a good condition.


----------



## sodapop21

love all the colors posted on this page: pop color are the best


----------



## Maice

Weekend shopper said:


> View attachment 2752924
> 
> 
> Using my Chataigne Work today




LOVE!!! 



Scandibabe said:


> Box 2006 truffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753332
> View attachment 2753333





Looking great (as usual ), Scandibabe!



larnette said:


> My overstuffed '07 LE Magenta gets the call today...





Magenta is 



London 411 said:


> Big surprise....today I am carrying my...you guessed it.....Sapphire City!!! And I still haven't made my final decision about the vintage rabbit's foot. Ugh! I'm sure I will switch it to my keychain, but I have nothing to put there in the meantime.



I'd wear that often too... she's a beauty, London!


----------



## Maice

new_to_lv said:


> Cassis town....
> View attachment 2754031
> 
> View attachment 2754032


Lovely!



larnette said:


> My new to me 2010 Outremer RH City and python zip around wallet...


Both are pretty!  I rarely see a python Bal here. Thanks for sharing!



lilym said:


> My AG work


I die...


----------



## lilym

Sssy said:


> Thank *you* for posting picture of this beauty





Sssy said:


> You are welcome, but to be honest all the credit goes to Conni ( and all the 'older' authenticators who were helping here for many, many years)
> 
> P.S. I keep staring at your bag  It's in such a good condition.



Yes, Sweet Conni has authenticated a few bags for me as well. You are all awesome! 

My AG came to me quite lovely but it had somewhat grimy and soft handles.. I did the cornstarch and baby shampoo thingy and literally washed a major part of the bag. Trimmed off some parts of exposed edges, glued back the tassels.used meltonian multi purpose to clean and condition, then another conditioner known as enjo..and then leather honey ( not with fingers but briskly with cloth as I didn't want to lather it too much). Lastly, I used zelikovitz for the edges. lol.. I must say, the chevre leather is very hardy and took in all the cleaning and conditioning well. 

The process was fun and therapeutic and I'm glad I am the proud mama of this AG baby everyone who sees her, love! hehehe



Maice said:


> Lovely!
> 
> 
> Both are pretty!  I rarely see a python Bal here. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> I die...



LOL..Thank you Maice!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maice said:


> LOVE!!!
> 
> Thank you


----------



## ltbag

Weekend shopper said:


> View attachment 2752924
> 
> 
> Using my Chataigne Work today



Stunning my friend!


----------



## Weekend shopper

ltbag said:


> Stunning my friend!



Thank you


----------



## Indiana

Gotta be a Town today but can't decide between Cassis & Black!


----------



## mere girl

^^ oh what a dilemma! 
aaarrggghhhh.... still don't know whether to return my Hip and get a Town instead?


----------



## Indiana

mere girl said:


> ^^ oh what a dilemma!
> aaarrggghhhh.... still don't know whether to return my Hip and get a Town instead?


I totally sympathise Mere - and I mean that Lol!  How about compromising with a First??


----------



## Stefani12

Weekend shopper said:


> View attachment 2752924
> 
> 
> Using my Chataigne Work today



Looks great! And even better than that, awesome music taste, Social D are one of my fav!


----------



## Scandibabe

Maice said:


> LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great (as usual ), Scandibabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magenta is
> 
> 
> 
> I'd wear that often too... she's a beauty, London!




Thanks a lot


----------



## Weekend shopper

Stefani12 said:


> Looks great! And even better than that, awesome music taste, Social D are one of my fav!



Thank you Glad to see another Social D fan, they are definitely my favorite


----------



## Maice

Indiana said:


> Gotta be a Town today but can't decide between Cassis & Black!




I'd have that problem too if I were you.. they're both gorgeous!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Indiana said:


> Gotta be a Town today but can't decide between Cassis & Black!



I wish I had that problem  Because then I would have your two beauties


----------



## Scandibabe

Indiana said:


> Gotta be a Town today but can't decide between Cassis & Black!




Gorgeous bags, both! No words! Which one did you end up carrying yesterday?


----------



## cat1967

Had the Cassis Town and loved it.  It is a very hard choice and it depends on the outfit.  I would lean towards the Cassis though.


----------



## Indiana

Ah thank you Ladies!  


Scandi I took Cassis.  Weather is still quite Indian-summery here so I decided to tuck up Blackie again until it gets a bit more wintry..


Sorry I haven't mastered multiquoting so here's just a generic Thanks for all kind comments


----------



## BooIn

My vibrant companion. I get happy instantly every time I carry her. &#128536;


----------



## London 411

BooIn said:


> My vibrant companion. I get happy instantly every time I carry her. &#128536;


What a delightfully cheery bag!!!


----------



## TaraP

BooIn said:


> My vibrant companion. I get happy instantly every time I carry her. &#128536;



Super happy City! Made me smile from just a pic. Can't imagine how happy you must feel carrying her.


----------



## cyanidestyling

Balenciaga Papier Zip Around tote (at school)


----------



## pinksky777

Brought out the UV today after a long hiatus!


----------



## Maice

BooIn said:


> My vibrant companion. I get happy instantly every time I carry her. &#128536;




So pretty!  Her "companion" charm is so cute too!  What a furry friend :giggles:



pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2758514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought out the UV today after a long hiatus!





Yowzah!  That's an eye-catcher right there!


----------



## Sssy

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2758514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought out the UV today after a long hiatus!



 beautiful colour


----------



## Mendezhm

Yesterday before church with my first bal bag--black city. &#10084;&#65039; I can certainly see how addicting they become. They're so light to carry. And smell so yummy. The struggle is real! &#128540;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pinksky777

Sssy said:


> beautiful colour




Thanks girls!


----------



## Catash

lilym said:


> My AG work



AG!


----------



## cupcakegirl

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2758514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought out the UV today after a long hiatus!


*Stunning color!!!*



Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2758583
> 
> Yesterday before church with my first bal bag--black city. &#10084;&#65039; I can certainly see how addicting they become. They're so light to carry. And smell so yummy. The struggle is real! &#128540;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



You look FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Livia1

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2758583
> 
> Yesterday before church with my first bal bag--black city. &#10084;&#65039; I can certainly see how addicting they become. They're so light to carry. And smell so yummy. The struggle is real! &#128540;




Welcome to the addiction 
You and your black City both look gorgeous!



Carrying my *Black Hamilton City* today.


----------



## London 411

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2758583
> 
> Yesterday before church with my first bal bag--black city. &#10084;&#65039; I can certainly see how addicting they become. They're so light to carry. And smell so yummy. The struggle is real! &#128540;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


What a great modeling photo! You, and your bag, are gorgeous!


----------



## lilym

Catash said:


> AG!



Thank you, Catash!  Love all your reveals too! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Mendezhm

You look FABULOUS!!![/QUOTE]



Livia1 said:


> Welcome to the addiction
> You and your black City both look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my *Black Hamilton City* today.





London 411 said:


> What a great modeling photo! You, and your bag, are gorgeous!



Thank you guys so much. I'm loving it so much!


----------



## PHENOMENON

with my black part time


----------



## Greengoddess8

PHENOMENON said:


> View attachment 2759850
> 
> 
> with my black part time



Looking good


----------



## sweetmm

Looks good.


----------



## Scandibabe

PHENOMENON said:


> View attachment 2759850
> 
> 
> with my black part time




Love you part time and Raya cardigan! You look just fab


----------



## tatertot

Switching into my Orange Brule RGGH Work for today


----------



## Tauriel

tatertot said:


> Switching into my Orange Brule RGGH Work for today


Lovely bag! The rose gold studs go really well with the color.


----------



## SunBunny

My black mini city with GGH


----------



## iiheartbags

My new to me dark violet work


----------



## PHENOMENON

Greengoddess8 said:


> Looking good





sweetmm said:


> Looks good.





Scandibabe said:


> Love you part time and Raya cardigan! You look just fab



thanks ladies!


----------



## SeleneMarta

PHENOMENON said:


> View attachment 2759850
> 
> 
> with my black part time



You look great! 




tatertot said:


> Switching into my Orange Brule RGGH Work for today



Great picture of a fab bag! 





iiheartbags said:


> My new to me dark violet work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761940



I really like this color


----------



## MAGJES

Carrying my favorite Work today.....Pourpre RH from 2009.


----------



## Greengoddess8

tatertot said:


> Switching into my Orange Brule RGGH Work for today





SunBunny said:


> My black mini city with GGH
> View attachment 2761728





iiheartbags said:


> My new to me dark violet work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761940



Tatertot, your orange brûlé RGGH is gorgeous!

Sunbunny, the leather on your mini looks yummy!

iiheartbags I love your Dark Violet work!


----------



## myangrqzmom

Out n about w/ my Hermes Herbag zip


----------



## Scandibabe

iiheartbags said:


> My new to me dark violet work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761940




What a beautiful bag! Love


----------



## SilverStCloud

My 2008 Twiggy in Saddle spending a day in the office with me.


----------



## tatertot

Tauriel said:


> Lovely bag! The rose gold studs go really well with the color.





SeleneMarta said:


> Great picture of a fab bag!





Greengoddess8 said:


> Tatertot, your orange brûlé RGGH is gorgeous!



Thank you so much ladies. I just love the rich orange and find it's super versatile. Switched into my Sandstone GGH weekender for today. Farmers market and lots of errands, it's the perfect size for shlepping all of my son's things as well as mine (heck I think if he got tired he might even fit inside).


----------



## PHENOMENON

SeleneMarta said:


> You look great!



thank you!


----------



## Greengoddess8

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much ladies. I just love the rich orange and find it's super versatile. Switched into my Sandstone GGH weekender for today. Farmers market and lots of errands, it's the perfect size for shlepping all of my son's things as well as mine (heck I think if he got tired he might even fit inside).





SilverStCloud said:


> My 2008 Twiggy in Saddle spending a day in the office with me.



Tatertot, I love your sandstone GGH weekender!  Another beauty  How much larger is the weekender than the work?

SilverStCloud, love the saddle leather on your twiggy


----------



## maroon72

iiheartbags said:


> My new to me dark violet work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761940


Gorgeous bag! Congratulations on this beauty! I have a Dark Violet GGH part time bag and really love her!


----------



## maroon72

MAGJES said:


> Carrying my favorite Work today.....Pourpre RH from 2009.


I love Pourpre...such a beautiful, vibrant, unique, and infinitely wearable color!  I am so glad that you did not sell your Pourpre, MAGJES.  Yours is too special and gorgeous to part with! I am still hunting for a GSH or GGH city or part time that is not faded, patchy, or too worn, and hope to serendipitously stumble upon one some day during a financially auspicious time.


----------



## Cocolo

iiheartbags said:


> My new to me dark violet work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761940



This bag is gorgeous.  Congratulations.


----------



## tatertot

Greengoddess8 said:


> Tatertot, I love your sandstone GGH weekender!  Another beauty  How much larger is the weekender than the work?



So sorry for the delay *GG*, I just saw this and didn't get a quote notification. The WE is a good bit larger than the Work. Mine has been traveled with and not babied at all so she's got plenty of lovin' and "character". Here is a pic with my Atlantique Work on top of the Sandstone WE and also with a standard size magazine to give you a feel for the size difference


----------



## Scandibabe

tatertot said:


> So sorry for the delay *GG*, I just saw this and didn't get a quote notification. The WE is a good bit larger than the Work. Mine has been traveled with and not babied at all so she's got plenty of lovin' and "character". Here is a pic with my Atlantique Work on top of the Sandstone WE and also with a standard size magazine to give you a feel for the size difference




Love your collection! Beautiful bags


----------



## halohalo

Red envelop clutch is my go to bag! It adds a touch of color to my dull outfit


----------



## RT1

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2758583
> 
> Yesterday before church with my first bal bag--black city. &#10084;&#65039; I can certainly see how addicting they become. They're so light to carry. And smell so yummy. The struggle is real! &#128540;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Lovely photo here.


----------



## RT1

London 411 said:


> Big surprise....today I am carrying my...you guessed it.....Sapphire City!!! And I still haven't made my final decision about the vintage rabbit's foot. Ugh! I'm sure I will switch it to my keychain, but I have nothing to put there in the meantime.


Oh My, I simply cannot get over this bag............Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Maice

PHENOMENON said:


> View attachment 2759850
> 
> 
> with my black part time




Love your look! 



SunBunny said:


> My black mini city with GGH
> View attachment 2761728




Very cute!



iiheartbags said:


> My new to me dark violet work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761940




Very pretty 



tatertot said:


> Thank you so much ladies. I just love the rich orange and find it's super versatile. Switched into my Sandstone GGH weekender for today. Farmers market and lots of errands, it's the perfect size for shlepping all of my son's things as well as mine (heck I think if he got tired he might even fit inside).





tatertot said:


> So sorry for the delay *GG*, I just saw this and didn't get a quote notification. The WE is a good bit larger than the Work. Mine has been traveled with and not babied at all so she's got plenty of lovin' and "character". Here is a pic with my Atlantique Work on top of the Sandstone WE and also with a standard size magazine to give you a feel for the size difference




Your Sandstone Weekender is gorgeous, tatertot!   Your bag collection is amazing (Bal and non-Bal)! Your bags always just jump out to me - half the time I don't even realize it's one of your bags I'm drooling over again.  Thanks for the great comparison pics of the Weekender versus the Work too... Good thing GG asked, I've been wondering about that myself


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## tatertot

Scandibabe said:


> Love your collection! Beautiful bags



 Thank you Scandi



Maice said:


> Your Sandstone Weekender is gorgeous, tatertot!   Your bag collection is amazing (Bal and non-Bal)! Your bags always just jump out to me - half the time I don't even realize it's one of your bags I'm drooling over again.  Thanks for the great comparison pics of the Weekender versus the Work too... Good thing GG asked, I've been wondering about that myself



Maice you are so sweet! I just buy what I like and I try to branch out every once in a while though Bal will always be my true love. And talk about collections!?! Girl your avatar makes me smile each time I see all those gorgeous bags in one place 



Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*


 
Love me some Hammie!! Those bags have such awesome leather

Today I switched into my OB RGGH Work with my new Q-Pot charm. Likely be carrying this for the next few days.


----------



## Wplijnaar

PT Gris Tarmac RG


----------



## Scandibabe

Flat clutch today! So cold here, so I am starting to use my winter clothes


----------



## Greengoddess8

tatertot said:


> So sorry for the delay *GG*, I just saw this and didn't get a quote notification. The WE is a good bit larger than the Work. Mine has been traveled with and not babied at all so she's got plenty of lovin' and "character". Here is a pic with my Atlantique Work on top of the Sandstone WE and also with a standard size magazine to give you a feel for the size difference



Tatertot, you are such a dear to take these photos. I never receive notifications anymore;(. So, please forgive my tardy reply. Both your bags are gorgeous!  But, I always love your bags  This really makes me want a WE!  Thanks again


----------



## Greengoddess8

halohalo said:


> Red envelop clutch is my go to bag! It adds a touch of color to my dull outfit





Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*





tatertot said:


> Thank you Scandi
> 
> 
> 
> Maice you are so sweet! I just buy what I like and I try to branch out every once in a while though Bal will always be my true love. And talk about collections!?! Girl your avatar makes me smile each time I see all those gorgeous bags in one place
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some Hammie!! Those bags have such awesome leather
> 
> Today I switched into my OB RGGH Work with my new Q-Pot charm. Likely be carrying this for the next few days.





Wplijnaar said:


> PT Gris Tarmac RG





Scandibabe said:


> Flat clutch today! So cold here, so I am starting to use my winter clothes
> View attachment 2768864
> 
> View attachment 2768861



Halohalo, love a rd bag for a splash of color  Which my coloring let me pull it off. 

Livia, I always love your Hamilton  Someday I will hopefully add one to my little collection 

Tatertot there is that gorgeous OB!!!!! LOVE it with the new charm

Wplijinaar your Gris Tarmac RG PT is so lovely!

Scandibabe your clutch looks fab with your coat!  Beautiful


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Wplijnaar said:


> PT Gris Tarmac RG



Would be great to see a picture showing the entire bag.  Leather looks beautiful.


----------



## Scandibabe

Greengoddess8 said:


> Thank you very much!


----------



## RT1

Scandibabe said:


> Flat clutch today! So cold here, so I am starting to use my winter clothes
> View attachment 2768864
> 
> View attachment 2768861



You look nice and warm in this beautiful photo.    Love your clutch, by the way.


----------



## tatertot

Scandibabe said:


> Flat clutch today! So cold here, so I am starting to use my winter clothes



Love your coat, you look gorgeous! The flat clutch looks so sharp with GGH


----------



## Scandibabe

RTone said:


> You look nice and warm in this beautiful photo.    Love your clutch, by the way.




Thank you very much! You are so sweet


----------



## Scandibabe

tatertot said:


> Love your coat, you look gorgeous! The flat clutch looks so sharp with GGH




Thanks a lot for your kind words


----------



## roundandround

Canard and still in love with this bag since Feb. 2010 lol


----------



## rx4dsoul




----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## Chinese Warrior

LV speedy b 30 in DE


----------



## Greengoddess8

rx4dsoul said:


>





Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*





Chinese Warrior said:


> LV speedy b 30 in DE



Rx4dsoul, great B bag!  But, I LOVE your puppy)

Livia, my favorite Maybe you could post the picture again next time

CW, good choice


----------



## saab93

tatertot said:


> Thank you Scandi
> 
> 
> 
> Maice you are so sweet! I just buy what I like and I try to branch out every once in a while though Bal will always be my true love. And talk about collections!?! Girl your avatar makes me smile each time I see all those gorgeous bags in one place
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some Hammie!! Those bags have such awesome leather
> 
> Today I switched into my OB RGGH Work with my new Q-Pot charm. Likely be carrying this for the next few days.


I have orange brulee city RGGH love it.


----------



## Livia1

Greengoddess8 said:


> Livia, my favorite Maybe you could post the picture again next time



I'll see what I can do


----------



## TaraP

tatertot said:


> Today I switched into my OB RGGH Work with my new Q-Pot charm. Likely be carrying this for the next few days.



This bag is tdf! I love it with the charm.. Perfect match.



Wplijnaar said:


> PT Gris Tarmac RG



GT is my all time favorite grey. I only have it in a slg and would die for a GT city. Lets see more pics! 



Scandibabe said:


> Flat clutch today! So cold here, so I am starting to use my winter clothes
> View attachment 2768864
> 
> View attachment 2768861



You look so warm and comfy! The clutch looks great with your outfit. 



rx4dsoul said:


>



OMG! Adorable pic! Love the bag but loving your pup even more.



Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*



Nice! I bet she's breaking in lovely by now...


----------



## TaraP

Not today but recently carried Black Hamilton City and Vert Poker City...


----------



## Livia1

TaraP said:


> Nice! I bet she's breaking in lovely by now...



Nope, it's still brand new. I have only carried it a handful of times 



TaraP said:


> Not today but recently carried Black Hamilton City and Vert Poker City...




Now, will you look at this leather! Oh, I can't wait for my Hamilton to look like this 
Gorgeous Vert Poker too.


----------



## TaraP

Livia1 said:


> Nope, it's still brand new. I have only carried it a handful of times
> 
> Now, will you look at this leather! Oh, I can't wait for my Hamilton to look like this
> Gorgeous Vert Poker too.



Really?! You should be carrying it everyday! 

Thanks so much! I do not baby my hamilton and I think that's why she's broken in so well.  Definitely my go to City...


----------



## Livia1

TaraP said:


> Really?! You should be carrying it everyday!
> 
> Thanks so much! I do not baby my hamilton and I think that's why she's broken in so well.  Definitely my go to City...



Well, now that I've seen yours, I can promise you that I'll be using mine A LOT more


----------



## TaraP

Livia1 said:


> Well, now that I've seen yours, I can promise you that I'll be using mine A LOT more



Haha, that's awesome... Take pics...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Greengoddess8 said:


> Rx4dsoul, great B bag!  But, I LOVE your puppy)


Thank you dear.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Livia1 said:


> I'll see what I can do





TaraP said:


> Not today but recently carried Black Hamilton City and Vert Poker City...



Thanks Livia

Tara I love and need both of your bags now!  Your Hamilton is perfect!!!!


----------



## Scandibabe

Black city rGH


----------



## RT1

Scandibabe said:


> Black city rGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779119
> View attachment 2779121



Beautiful photos and bag, as always.


----------



## Scandibabe

RTone said:


> Beautiful photos and bag, as always.




Thank you dear! You are so sweet


----------



## meithemeow

My all time favourite City 


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## sodapop21

nice bag & dress


----------



## French75

2003 Dark Caramel city &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PHENOMENON

Pine City


----------



## PHENOMENON

TaraP said:


>


amazing bag!


----------



## Livia1

PHENOMENON said:


> View attachment 2782649
> 
> Pine City




Love the picture, love the bag!


----------



## etien

PHENOMENON said:


> View attachment 2782649
> 
> Pine City


Great photo and bag!


----------



## Sssy

PHENOMENON said:


> View attachment 2782649
> 
> Pine City



Lovely, just lovely


----------



## dolali

Still with my 05 Caramel Day


----------



## pinkbal

My pre loved Chocolate City.


----------



## Lakotan

dolali said:


> Still with my 05 Caramel Day


This bag looks brand new, did you have it restored? There is absolutely no darkening on handles, that's amazing for an '05 bag!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Livia1 said:


> Love the picture, love the bag!





etien said:


> Great photo and bag!





Sssy said:


> Lovely, just lovely


thanks girls 




Instagram: imthatchiq


----------



## dolali

Lakotan said:


> This bag looks brand new, did you have it restored? There is absolutely no darkening on handles, that's amazing for an '05 bag!



Hi Lakotan! 

I did not get it restored. The bag came to me from a seller in Japan in great condition, with the dust bag and extra tassels still in the unopened plastic bag. I got lucky! When she first arrived, it looked like my lovely Day never saw the light of day. And then, I touched the leather... oh my... how I adore the silky feeling of this 05 leather!


----------



## ysabelaislove

Tangerine GGH Part time


----------



## Maice

My chevre French Blue Matelassé today


----------



## Sssy

Maice said:


> My chevre French Blue Matelassé today



O, I really love the colour of your bag  
I noticed that her Twin sister from Reveal is up for sell on ebay


----------



## Maice

Sssy said:


> O, I really love the colour of your bag
> I noticed that her Twin sister from Reveal is up for sell on ebay





Thank you, Sssy!    Aww, I didn't know her twin sister was up for sale... I hope she finds a great new home   I'm sure giving her up wasn't easy for Lnw... She hasn't been on lately, but if she sees this by some chance - here are some hugs for you, Lnw


----------



## Sssy

Maice said:


> Thank you, Sssy!    Aww, I didn't know her twin sister was up for sale... *I hope she finds a great new home *  I'm sure giving her up wasn't easy for Lnw... She hasn't been on lately, but if she sees this by some chance - here are some hugs for you, Lnw



Hopefully  I see this bag for weeks hanging there. I hope Lnw is ok 
I was even thinking of adopting her ( bag, not Lnw  ) but I would have no use for light pink bag.
Fingers crossed this lovely bag will be in a new home soon.


----------



## Maice

Sssy said:


> Hopefully  I see this bag for weeks hanging there. I hope Lnw is ok
> I was even thinking of adopting her ( bag, not Lnw  ) but I would have no use for light pink bag.
> * Fingers crossed this lovely bag will be in a new home soon*.





Yes, wishing the same! The thought of adopting the twin sister of my blue Matelassé crossed my mind just awhile ago after I read your post... but same as you, I realized I have no real use for another light pink bag right now (in my case, I have 2 light pink bags already - my Bal Pale Rose Purse, plus my Furla Candy in magnolia-rose).


 My best wishes and hugs to Lnw, wherever she may be, whether she reads this or not.


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## MrGoyard

Work RH in black


----------



## sodapop21

my cyclade day


----------



## solitudelove

Anthracite SGH city!!!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## saab93

black mgsh mini pompon


----------



## shakishaki

Taking my Black RGGH Town out for the first time!


----------



## shayna07

Loving my ink twiggy


----------



## dolali

^^^Your gorgeous Ink Twiggy^^^^ inspired me to take out my Ink City. Love INK


----------



## sofiaviolet

Today was the first day I carried my Dark Violet GGH Velo. (I had been carrying a Pine GSH Part Time for the past couple of weeks. The Velo was the first Bbag I purchased, but I had to wait for it to arrive. I bought the Part Time at a local consignment shop so I got my hands on it immediately.)


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Indigo mini twiggy


----------



## tatertot

Atlantique RGGH Work for me today


----------



## Sssy

tatertot said:


> Atlantique RGGH Work for me today



It's lovely  How come I can't see any charm on your bag?


----------



## pinaybaglover

My anthracite PT.


----------



## mere girl

black GSH Hip


----------



## tatertot

Sssy said:


> It's lovely  How come I can't see any charm on your bag?



You know me so well *S* No charm for her yesterday, it was more grab and go. I have a charm on my Papyrus WE that I'm carrying today though


----------



## Sssy

tatertot said:


> You know me so well *S* No charm for her yesterday, it was more grab and go. I have a charm on my Papyrus WE that I'm carrying today though



Everything's back to normal then  They look cute together


----------



## Livia1

*Hamilton Rouge First*


----------



## sodapop21

Red too. Rouge cardinal hip


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Coach Courtney in Black. My first and only black bag.


----------



## cat1967

Today I am using my Anthracite RGGH Part Time.  I haven't used it for a while and I now appreciate the older bags their magnificent leather and the smell.


----------



## pinaybaglover

Casual friday with my black RH town


----------



## sodapop21

Today I am using my cyclade day


----------



## mango17

Hi hi, I am a newbie. Silently admiring bbags and finally posting a pic. 
My RT Work with me at work


----------



## beauxgoris

2003 pewter hardware Olive classique.


----------



## BPC

Mogano city with GSH


----------



## pinaybaglover

Off to work with my Work (pun intended).


----------



## TaraP

Black Hamilton City


----------



## Lakotan

My beautiful Vert Thyme PT - thick, wrinkly, glossy leather! Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Livia1

TaraP said:


> Black Hamilton City



You know I love your bag 


I'm carrying my *Hamilton Rouge First* today.


----------



## TaraP

Livia1 said:


> You know I love your bag
> 
> 
> I'm carrying my *Hamilton Rouge First* today.



Right back at you!


----------



## Scandibabe

TaraP said:


> Black Hamilton City




I love your bag! It's a dream


----------



## TaraP

Scandibabe said:


> I love your bag! It's a dream



Thanks! This was my first Bal and it totally got me hooked to the brand..


----------



## beauxgoris

Galet first.


----------



## beauxgoris

2002 chocolate FB hobo


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Prada hobo in navy blue


----------



## jellyv

2007 RH Mogano City


----------



## sodapop21

My Sahara RH day


----------



## sandicat3

My 08 red first


----------



## BPC

Chocolate city '05. Bag still has a little life left and perfect for this rainy weather.


----------



## Livia1

*Hamilton Rouge First*


----------



## sodapop21

again with my sahara day


----------



## purses & pugs

*Lagon RH City*


----------



## BPC

my very old chocolate 05 city. about to go out in the rain with it.


----------



## heaRtB

My cassis &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Catash

jellyv said:


> 2007 RH Mogano City



Just got one from ebay.


----------



## afcgirl

Balenciaga Velo in anthracite with RGGH and LV bag charm:


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My Prada hobo in navy. Does anyone know the name of this bag? TIA


----------



## Chinese Warrior

afcgirl said:


> Balenciaga Velo in anthracite with RGGH and LV bag charm:




That's a beauty!&#128077;


----------



## rainneday

BPC said:


> my very old chocolate 05 city. about to go out in the rain with it.



I love this bag! I kind of wish my Chocolate was a City, and that Boobie! Lucky lady!


----------



## Livia1

Black Hamilton City


----------



## afcgirl

Chinese Warrior said:


> That's a beauty!&#128077;



Thank you!


----------



## BPC

rainneday said:


> I love this bag! I kind of wish my Chocolate was a City, and that Boobie! Lucky lady!



Hey Rainne!! Hope you had a great Thanksgiving! 

And thank you. I adore this bag. Think because it's so roughed up, (but in a good way) that I just don't care anymore..lol

The boobie is thanks to ceejay! I


----------



## Honeylicious

Bleu Mineral city at work on casual Friday


----------



## cat1967

Town RGGH Light Olive


----------



## rainneday

BPC said:


> Hey Rainne!! Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!
> 
> And thank you. I adore this bag. Think because it's so roughed up, (but in a good way) that I just don't care anymore..lol
> 
> The boobie is thanks to ceejay! I



 Happy belated Thanksgiving to you too! 

Your bag is perfect, it is worn in how only B Bags wear in!


----------



## rainneday

Honeylicious said:


> Bleu Mineral city at work on casual Friday



Honeylicious! Your BM City has broken in nicely!


----------



## Honeylicious

Thanks rainneday &#128522; the leather is heavily wrinkled but its on the thin side


----------



## Honeylicious

Sunday with my new Black RH Town


----------



## Catash

Vert Menthe City!


----------



## sofiaviolet

Brought my newest Bal baby, a purple Chic, to the grocery store yesterday.


----------



## BDgirl

Ms JP


----------



## sodapop21

Jaune poussin is gorgeous.


----------



## Scandibabe

Bal city ultraviolet


----------



## sodapop21

UV  2 of my favorites colors of the last seasons. If only I could find one for my next birthday


----------



## Scandibabe

sodapop21 said:


> UV  2 of my favorites colors of the last seasons. If only I could find one for my next birthday




Thanks


----------



## beauxgoris

vert fonce weekender.


----------



## beauxgoris

10 year anniversary city bag.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Scandibabe said:


> Bal city ultraviolet
> View attachment 2819679



*Gorgeous!!!*


----------



## cupcakegirl

My black bal... still  it as much as the day I got it (more than 3 years ago!).


----------



## Scandibabe

cupcakegirl said:


> *Gorgeous!!!*




Thanks! And your bag is very pretty too  love the leather on your bag, it's a dream


----------



## cat1967

Scandibabe said:


> Bal city ultraviolet
> View attachment 2819679



I have UV Work RH and love it.
I adore yours and the LV shawl of course which matches the bag so well.  I was thinking of one like this.  Could you tell me the name of the color?
TIA


----------



## beauxgoris

2010 anniversary city bag.


----------



## Scandibabe

cat1967 said:


> I have UV Work RH and love it.
> I adore yours and the LV shawl of course which matches the bag so well.  I was thinking of one like this.  Could you tell me the name of the color?
> TIA




Thanks a lot! The colour of the shawl is "cassis" , it's even prettier IRL


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## SilverStCloud

My Bal has a face!!!!


----------



## cat1967

Scandibabe said:


> Thanks a lot! The colour of the shawl is "cassis" , it's even prettier IRL



I can imagine that!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## beauxgoris

*2002 Flat Brass Hobo*.


----------



## Irissy

2014 black metallic edge mini city &#128525;


----------



## clevercat

2007 Violet chèvre GSH super-distressed and smooshy City. I  this one


----------



## Sssy

beauxgoris said:


> *2002 Flat Brass Hobo*.



I was wearing 2002 Flat Brass Belted Hobo  Leather is TDF


----------



## Indiana

Sienna Day..


----------



## cracker

Indiana said:


> Sienna Day..



this bag has aged beautifully....i love it!


----------



## cracker

2007 GGH Black Part time


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City* again


----------



## Loveheart

Dark violet mGH city


----------



## cat1967

Apple Green RH City


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Can never remember the correct name, but my beautiful red City. Love how lightweight it is.


----------



## chloe speaks

Have been carrying my Medium Matelasse, without change for over a month. It is the perfect size for me- a little structured suitcase...not sure if I've ever seen anyone carry their small knitting projects with them in their Balenciaga. I knit on the train almost everyday with this bag!


----------



## handbagaddicted

2005 Magenta Twiggy on this bright and cold winters day!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Wearing my electric blue twiggy and powder blue goyard pm.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

MiuMiuholic said:


> Wearing my electric blue twiggy and powder blue goyard pm.



At the manicurist.


----------



## sodapop21

my rouge cardinal hip


----------



## pennydreadful

I can finally post in this thread!!! I've admired all of your bags for so long, and on Friday a very highly-anticipated package arrived... SO so so excited to share my new-to-me treasure: My 2005 Dolma Work!!!

The leather is _fabulous._ I've had a couple of Bals that didn't really "wow" me, but this one is definitely a keeper!!! The perfect everyday size for me in a deliciously unexpected green-grey color. I'm just over-the-moon about it. Thanks for letting me share!!

eta: sorry for the kinda crappy pics :/ they really don't do the bag justice!


----------



## riiche

pennydreadful said:


> I can finally post in this thread!!! I've admired all of your bags for so long, and on Friday a very highly-anticipated package arrived... SO so so excited to share my new-to-me treasure: My 2005 Dolma Work!!!
> 
> The leather is _fabulous._ I've had a couple of Bals that didn't really "wow" me, but this one is definitely a keeper!!! The perfect everyday size for me in a deliciously unexpected green-grey color. I'm just over-the-moon about it. Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> eta: sorry for the kinda crappy pics :/ they really don't do the bag justice!



Ugh gorgeous!! Dolma is one of Bal's most beautiful colours ever. You definitely have a gem on your hands. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## pennydreadful

riiche said:


> Ugh gorgeous!! Dolma is one of Bal's most beautiful colours ever. You definitely have a gem on your hands. Enjoy your bag!



Thanks riiche!!!  I'll try and take a better mod pic at work tomorrow )


----------



## Livia1

*Hamilton Rouge First*


----------



## BPC

*Pumpkin City with pewter hardware *


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Magenta Twiggy


----------



## MiuMiuholic

MiuMiuholic said:


> 2005 Magenta Twiggy


Amidst the mess...


----------



## MrGoyard

MiuMiuholic said:


> At the manicurist.


 Gorgeous! The light blue Goyard is amazing


----------



## MiuMiuholic

MrVuitton said:


> Gorgeous! The light blue Goyard is amazing



Thanks MrVuitton.  I am trying to pair my bals with my goyards. &#128516;


----------



## MrGoyard

2013 Black Work RH


----------



## Livia1

*Hamilton Rouge First* again


----------



## BPC

Will be using my Cassis city today.


----------



## BPC

Livia1 said:


> *Hamilton Rouge First* again



You and Ceejay, the Red Queens..lol..


----------



## Livia1

BPC said:


> You and Ceejay, the Red Queens..lol..








 thanks, dear! And to think, I used to not like red.


----------



## Lakotan

Canard Town RH today, love this style!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

08 amethyst day


----------



## new_to_lv

Black PT with GSH


----------



## Platinummouse72

My Blue Poudre


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Platinummouse72 said:


> My Blue Poudre



Beautiful. Nice contrast to your blue scarf


----------



## Platinummouse72

MiuMiuholic said:


> Beautiful. Nice contrast to your blue scarf



Thank you so much MiuMiuholic, how nice of you I I love this soft blue and am trying to find ways of wearing it that makes it stand out.


----------



## Allyyy27

Balenciaga city


----------



## sodapop21

Nice bag


----------



## Slc9

Yesterday out shopping


----------



## BDgirl

Platinummouse72 said:


> My Blue Poudre



Is this blue dragee? I hve a wallet in this color but the color is different


----------



## Platinummouse72

BDgirl said:


> Is this blue dragee? I hve a wallet in this color but the color is different



Yes you are right,it is Blue Dragee, I am so mixed up with all the color names:shame:


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## maddie66

New gris aluminum City!  Love!


----------



## beauxgoris

2002 black FBH.


----------



## ceridwen

Teal Day (05).  Lovely and cheery on a cold day.


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ waves hello!!

My good old Raisin RH Day
Bleu Mineral GGH Money


----------



## sodapop21

my rouge cardinal hip & my anthracite bracelet


----------



## beauxgoris

2002 f/w black fbh.


----------



## Wplijnaar

2012 Part time Gris Tarmac rose gold 12


----------



## Livia1

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ waves hello!!
> 
> My good old Raisin RH Day
> Bleu Mineral GGH Money



Yay, there you are! Hi ches


----------



## Slc9

2014 black city again


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^You rock your Black City!!!

Using my Coquelicot RH First and Bleu Mineral GGH Money today 




Livia1 said:


> Yay, there you are! Hi ches




Yup! Happy New Year!


----------



## new_to_lv

Gris Tarmac Town with GSH and studded bracelet...


----------



## ieweuyhs

Light Olive GSH PT
Bleu Mineral GGH Money


----------



## BDgirl

Ms JP on a road trip


----------



## Livia1

BDgirl said:


> Ms JP on a road trip



Gorgeous shot of a gorgeous bag 


I'm carrying my *Rouge Hamilton First *today but will probably change to my Chanel Reissue tonight.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

new_to_lv said:


> Gris Tarmac Town with GSH and studded bracelet...
> View attachment 2851800



Gorgeous!


----------



## heaRtB

My valentino rockstud tote


----------



## heaRtB

I'm so sorry wrong thread &#128522;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

le magenta 07


----------



## Mendezhm

Wow! I'm uh-bsessed with your magenta! She is stunning! ^^ &#128151;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Mendezhm said:


> Wow! I'm uh-bsessed with your magenta! She is stunning! ^^ &#128151;



Thanks Mendezhm!


----------



## morethannicole

My mini city in rose azalee with giant gold hardware


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Black first 05


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## Mendezhm

Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*




I would absolutely love to get my hands on one of those. They're impossible to find! Enjoy your treasure. &#9786;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

Mendezhm said:


> I would absolutely love to get my hands on one of those. They're impossible to find! Enjoy your treasure. &#9786;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Thank you!
It's been a while since I've seen one for sale but will post in the "finds" thread if I see one. Good luck!


----------



## Mendezhm

Livia1 said:


> Thank you!
> It's been a while since I've seen one for sale but will post in the "finds" thread if I see one. Good luck!




Thanks so much! &#128536;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

04 Marron City


----------



## Sssy

MiuMiuholic said:


> 04 Marron City



It's lovely, but is it Marron? I can't see any red undertones, maybe the way your picture was made. Still lovely and looks gorgeous with a snow flake


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Yup...it is Marron. Got it from RDC a few years back. This was the original pic.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

&#128518;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Do hope that this is  better representation. &#128521;


----------



## lordguinny

This outfit + Dark Night City & Mackage wool jacket.


----------



## Greengoddess8

MiuMiuholic said:


> &#128518;




Great Maron miumiuholic. But, HOW can you have too many B's. Ship them to me please  especially the oldies


lordguinny said:


> This outfit + Dark Night City & Mackage wool jacket.



Love your dark night look


----------



## klatte

Twiggy


----------



## sodapop21

love your twiggy.


----------



## Indiana

Mini Pom..


----------



## Sssy

lordguinny said:


> This outfit + Dark Night City & Mackage wool jacket.



Two beauties


----------



## Livia1

*Hamilton Rouge First*


----------



## Mendezhm

Livia1 said:


> *Hamilton Rouge First*




Ahh. I'm so jelly of your Hamilton collection. Do you have pics somewhere? &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

Mendezhm said:


> Ahh. I'm so jelly of your Hamilton collection. Do you have pics somewhere? &#10084;&#65039;




Awww, I'm sure you'll find a Hamilton 
Here are my reveal threads for my Hamilton bags: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/hamilton-rouge-first-reveal-885658.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/reveal-the-perfect-bal-877252.html


----------



## shayna07

Black RH City


----------



## MiuMiuholic

06 Black Work


----------



## beauxgoris

FBH black


----------



## Greengoddess8

Livia1 said:


> *Hamilton Rouge First*



You know I LOVE your Hamiltons Livia


shayna07 said:


> Black RH City
> 
> View attachment 2867617


Beautiful black city shayna 


MiuMiuholic said:


> 06 Black Work


Gorgeous leather on your work


beauxgoris said:


> FBH black



Be still my heart


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Greengoddess8 said:


> You know I LOVE your Hamiltons Livia
> 
> Beautiful black city shayna
> 
> Gorgeous leather on your work
> 
> 
> Be still my heart



Thank you Greengoddess8 &#128521;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

08 Saaphire City


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## lordguinny

Pourpre


----------



## justa9url

Metal Edge Chevre Velo


----------



## Greengoddess8

MiuMiuholic said:


> 08 Saaphire City



I just switched from my sapphire to my 07 pine PT. Love the sapphire


Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*


Yes, my favorite


lordguinny said:


> Pourpre



Very lovely


----------



## Zabear

Grey ombré city


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Greengoddess8 said:


> I just switched from my sapphire to my 07 pine PT. Love the sapphire
> 
> Yes, my favorite
> 
> 
> Very lovely



&#128513; can I therefore say that great minds think alike? 

Please share the picture of your 07 pine PT?


----------



## Greengoddess8

Here is Miss 07 Pine PT!  Sorry for the poor lighting


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Greengoddess8 said:


> Here is Miss 07 Pine PT!  Sorry for the poor lighting



Wow....the colour is so saturated! Delicious!&#128523;


----------



## Greengoddess8

MiuMiuholic said:


> Wow....the colour is so saturated! Delicious!&#128523;



Yes, it really is  thanks


----------



## cupcakegirl

This one.


----------



## heaRtB

Greengoddess8 said:


> Here is Miss 07 Pine PT!  Sorry for the poor lighting




Beautiful green!&#128154; I want one too &#128522;&#9996;&#65039;&#128522;


----------



## huhi123

My Black MGGH Velo with the straps doubled &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

huhi123 said:


> My Black MGGH Velo with the straps doubled &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2870888



Beautiful!!!&#128537;


----------



## Catash

Greengoddess8 said:


> Here is Miss 07 Pine PT!  Sorry for the poor lighting



Even though I already have four green Bals, I need a Pine.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Catash said:


> Even though I already have four green Bals, I need a Pine.



Could you share the pics of our 4 green bals? Would really like to see them. &#128515;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Oops *your green bals...&#128517;


----------



## Vancang

My beautiful new to me Velo coquelicot...


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Vancang said:


> My beautiful new to me Velo coquelicot...
> View attachment 2872168



&#128512; what a lovely colour!


----------



## Catash

MiuMiuholic said:


> 08 Saaphire City



Wow. The leather looks divine!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Catash said:


> Wow. The leather looks divine!



Thanks Catash!&#128522;


----------



## Catash

MiuMiuholic said:


> Oops *your green bals...&#128517;



Here it is! Catash's green Bal family. Not particularly a green lover. Not sure why I have so many green bags. Must be GG's influence. 

2011 RH City Vert Menthe
2012 RH City Vert Poker
2010 RH City Light Olive
2005 First Apple Green


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Catash said:


> Here it is! Catash's green Bal family. Not particularly a green lover. Not sure why I have so many green bags. Must be GG's influence.
> 
> 2011 RH City Vert Menthe
> 2012 RH City Vert Poker
> 2010 RH City Light Olive
> 2005 First Apple Green



Omg...I am not sure which is the.o e I love most....but I am loving the RH city vert poker and apple green first. &#128518;

How do you match your outfits with green bags if I may ask?


----------



## Catash

MiuMiuholic said:


> Omg...I am not sure which is the.o e I love most....but I am loving the RH city vert poker and apple green first. &#55357;&#56838;
> 
> How do you match your outfits with green bags if I may ask?



Vert Menthe is a neutral color so it matches with essentially everything. LO goes with earthy colors: brown, burned orange, beige, etc.

I haven't taken Miss AG out yet, but I think I will do a white top with gray jeans or a white dress. 

Vert Poker goes well with black and white or military green outfits.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Catash said:


> Vert Menthe is a neutral color so it matches with essentially everything. LO goes with earthy colors: brown, burned orange, beige, etc.
> 
> I haven't taken Miss AG out yet, but I think I will do a white top with gray jeans or a white dress.
> 
> Vert Poker goes well with black and white or military green outfits.



Thanks Catash for your sharing. I haven't got any greens in my bal collection, now I am confident that I may be able to match my 'future' green bal bag with my outfits. &#128521;


----------



## sodapop21

rouge cardinal hip


----------



## beauxgoris

Catash said:


> Here it is! Catash's green Bal family. Not particularly a green lover. Not sure why I have so many green bags. Must be GG's influence.
> 
> 2011 RH City Vert Menthe
> 2012 RH City Vert Poker
> 2010 RH City Light Olive
> 2005 First Apple Green



Love them all!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2007 Vermillion RH City


----------



## rachelkitty

MiuMiuholic said:


> 2007 Vermillion RH City




I have this bag too! Yours is in great condition!


----------



## BPC

That's a great red.

Chocolate came out of retirement for todays crappy weather. Old pic but it looks the same.

eta: holy hell that's a huge pic. no idea why it' so big??


----------



## Sssy

BPC said:


> That's a great red.
> 
> Chocolate came out of retirement for todays crappy weather. Old pic but it looks the same.
> 
> eta: holy hell that's a huge pic. no idea why it' so big??



Love it 
Don't worry about picture  With this beauty, bigger- better


----------



## MiuMiuholic

rachelkitty said:


> I have this bag too! Yours is in great condition!



Thanks rachelkitty! &#128513;


----------



## Tralynn

Black 2014 RH City


----------



## SilverStCloud

Loving my black ME in silver hardware!


----------



## Mendezhm

SilverStCloud said:


> Loving my black ME in silver hardware!




Yay! Mine is on its way. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## ksadowski

Anthracite Velo!


----------



## TaraP

Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*



Ditto. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

TaraP said:


> Ditto. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## beauxgoris

*2002 Flat Brass Hobo*


----------



## Catash

beauxgoris said:


> Love them all!


 Thanks!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2007 vermillion City. &#128518;
But thinking of switching to my Outremer velo later while running my errands.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Outremer Velo which I brought out for CNY shopping. &#128512;


----------



## Loveheart

Anthra Mgsh Work


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City* again


----------



## BPC

Bleu Mineral city


----------



## aleksandras

Had my black City today with me while shopping. Ugh I just love this bag more than I care to admit


----------



## solitudelove

out buying dinner with my baby!!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

2002 dark Chocolate Flat brass hobo.


----------



## Greengoddess8

beauxgoris said:


> 2002 dark Chocolate Flat brass hobo.



Picture Please


----------



## Greengoddess8

BPC said:


> That's a great red.
> 
> Chocolate came out of retirement for todays crappy weather. Old pic but it looks the same.
> 
> eta: holy hell that's a huge pic. no idea why it' so big??



This is perfection BPC!!!!! I LOVE It in a bigger picture


----------



## BPC

Greengoddess8 said:


> This is perfection BPC!!!!! I LOVE It in a bigger picture




thank you..lol

have a 4 o'clock vet appointment for my bulldogs (think they caught a cold) and will be using my 2005 Olive work


----------



## beauxgoris

2003 Olive ph first.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Caramel Work...love how smooshy and smooth the bag is!


----------



## beauxgoris

Galet first RH.


----------



## BPC

Cassis rh WE ,  and black rh city.


----------



## sodapop21

My GSHW pompon


----------



## beauxgoris

Rose de bois NM limited first. I'm obsessed with it.


----------



## Greengoddess8

BPC said:


> thank you..lol
> 
> have a 4 o'clock vet appointment for my bulldogs (think they caught a cold) and will be using my 2005 Olive work


Great bag!  oh the poor babies!!M. Are they OK?


beauxgoris said:


> 2003 Olive ph first.


Dying for pictures of your bags beauxgoris!


MiuMiuholic said:


> 2005 Caramel Work...love how smooshy and smooth the bag is!



Gorgeous carmel


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Greengoddess8 said:


> Great bag!  oh the poor babies!!M. Are they OK?
> 
> Dying for pictures of your bags beauxgoris!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous carmel



Thanks Greengoddess8!&#128515;


----------



## lordguinny

beauxgoris said:


> Rose de bois NM limited first. I'm obsessed with it.



ooooooh.  Care to share a photo? Hehe


----------



## new_to_lv

Glycine Velo.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

06 Black Work.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

06 Black Work


----------



## Greengoddess8

new_to_lv said:


> Glycine Velo.
> View attachment 2889818



Oh soooo lovely


MiuMiuholic said:


> 06 Black Work



With your wonderful rogue pod


----------



## Livia1

*Rouge Hamilton City*


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh soooo lovely
> 
> 
> With your wonderful rogue pod



&#128512;thanks Greengoddess8!


----------



## pinaybaglover

Anthracite part-time with g21 sh.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

pinaybaglover said:


> Anthracite part-time with g21 sh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892183



This is divine!!!&#128512;


----------



## pinaybaglover

MiuMiuholic said:


> This is divine!!!&#128512;




Thanks! Amongst my agneau bals, this probably has the thickest leather!


----------



## Mendezhm

pinaybaglover said:


> Anthracite part-time with g21 sh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892183




Yummy. Gorgeous. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

pinaybaglover said:


> Thanks! Amongst my agneau bals, this probably has the thickest leather!



This is gorgeous!


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my 09 poupre city out tonight! Love this bag!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 09 poupre city out tonight! Love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894124



It looks so soft and smooshy!


----------



## pinaybaglover

Bleu mineral maxi twiggy for casual friday!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

pinaybaglover said:


> Bleu mineral maxi twiggy for casual friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894223



Chic casual! Of there is such a term. &#128521;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

First time out for my bleu lavande RH day


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## Platinummouse72

pinaybaglover said:


> Bleu mineral maxi twiggy for casual friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894223



Love the blue on that, so elegant


----------



## J O Y

2006 Rouge Vif Purse.  Happy Valentine's Day!!!


----------



## sodapop21

My giant pompon


----------



## FrenchBulldog

My new baby from Barneys


----------



## Blacklovers

I took my town bleu roi ME to family dinner


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Blacklovers said:


> View attachment 2896259
> 
> 
> I took my town bleu roi ME to family dinner



Absolute perfection!!!&#128512;


----------



## Indiana

^^^ I totally agree!


----------



## pinaybaglover

MiuMiuholic said:


> Chic casual! Of there is such a term. &#128521;







Platinummouse72 said:


> Love the blue on that, so elegant




She is lovely! Thanks, ladies!


----------



## jellenp32

Oh my gosh, where did you find the blue roi town? My SA told me it wasn't made!!! I'm dying


----------



## Blacklovers

jellenp32 said:


> Oh my gosh, where did you find the blue roi town? My SA told me it wasn't made!!! I'm dying




Thanks ladies..

Hi Jellen, I bought the town blue roi from the Balenciaga Store at Jakarta. It is definitely authentic since I bought it from the official store.. 


Jellen.. Maybe you should check this thread, they mentioned where they saw the town ME

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27834402

Hope that helps


----------



## jellenp32

Unfortunately I live in the US, so I was told Bal stores didn't buy the blue roi town. I'm completely sad


----------



## beauxgoris

2002 black s/s fbh.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

I have been really lazy...so 05 Caramel work for the past few days....except for the weekends...


----------



## zestypasta

My 06 Blueberry twiggy.....sssh, it's sleeping...


----------



## MiuMiuholic

zestypasta said:


> My 06 Blueberry twiggy.....sssh, it's sleeping...



So cute...&#128515;I have always wanted a blueberry but could never find one in a mint condition.


----------



## Tiare

My 2011 Anthra city was looking especially greenish, so, I gave her a double treatment of Leather Honey. She's a supple, grey/green/blue once more!


----------



## pinaybaglover

My lagoon velo is keeping me company at work today!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

My outremer velo rh is celebrating Chinese new year even with me.  &#128582;


----------



## shayna07

Would love to see a photo of your outremer velo


----------



## Blacklovers

My smooshy red hamilton city accompany me doing errands today...


----------



## MiuMiuholic

shayna07 said:


> Would love to see a photo of your outremer velo



Here it is shayna07.


----------



## sodapop21

my pompon


----------



## shayna07

MiuMiuholic said:


> Here it is shayna07.




Thank you! Love this color! It's so beautiful!


----------



## Livia1

*Rouge Hamilton First*


----------



## J O Y

Truffle Day


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Wearing my 06 ink box with my new rogue pod soon! &#128522;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

shayna07 said:


> Thank you! Love this color! It's so beautiful!



Thanks shayna07!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

06 ink box


----------



## J O Y

Rouge Theater Day.


----------



## Mendezhm

J O Y said:


> Rouge Theater Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902134




Drooling over here! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## shayna07

My beautiful black RH City


----------



## Blacklovers

My beautiful bleu paon ME city..


----------



## Naminami

MiuMiuholic said:


> 06 ink box



Where do you found the pod?


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Naminami said:


> Where do you found the pod?



Hihi. Just send you a pm.


----------



## Naminami

pinaybaglover said:


> My lagoon velo is keeping me company at work today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899569



Hi, love your bag,
Is there your silver hardware doing well until today?


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## Greengoddess8

Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*



I would love to see a picture of how your black beauty is softening up


----------



## Mendezhm

Greengoddess8 said:


> I would love to see a picture of how your black beauty is softening up




Me too! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

My Outremer velo again...


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Same bag, different accessory.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Have decided to carry my 04 marigold twiggy tomorrow to work.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

My "workhorse" LV Estrella.  It was finally raining here in Cali


----------



## Irissy

Black part-time with rose gold hardware.


----------



## Mariapia

MiuMiuholic said:


> Have decided to carry my 04 marigold twiggy tomorrow to work.




Great Bal, MiuMiuholic! 04 leather is one of the best!&#128525;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Mariapia said:


> Great Bal, MiuMiuholic! 04 leather is one of the best!&#128525;



Thanks Mariapia. It is quite beaten up but I love the leather and the colour. &#128512;


----------



## Mendezhm

MiuMiuholic said:


> Have decided to carry my 04 marigold twiggy tomorrow to work.




LOVE that yellow. &#128155;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Mendezhm said:


> LOVE that yellow. &#128155;



Thanks Mendezhm. &#128512;


----------



## Mendezhm

Rose Berlingot is riding shotgun today.


----------



## Livia1

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2906844
> 
> Rose Berlingot is riding shotgun today.




Very pretty!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

07 Le Magenta City


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2906844
> 
> Rose Berlingot is riding shotgun today.



The color is stunning!!!! I am thinking about getting a bal city..I can't decide on a color or style to get though......


----------



## Mendezhm

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The color is stunning!!!! I am thinking about getting a bal city..I can't decide on a color or style to get though......




Thanks! Just be careful, Bal city bags are so addictive (even more than LV for me!) They're just so beautiful and lightweight! I'm obsessed with them right now. Good luck on your decision. There are so many beauties to choose from. &#128536;


----------



## Greengoddess8

MiuMiuholic said:


> Same bag, different accessory.


Adorable!


MiuMiuholic said:


> Have decided to carry my 04 marigold twiggy tomorrow to work.


I LOVE the 04 leather


FrenchBulldog said:


> My "workhorse" LV Estrella.  It was finally raining here in Cali


Perfect for the rain


Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2906844
> 
> Rose Berlingot is riding shotgun today.


Gorgeous!


MiuMiuholic said:


> 07 Le Magenta City



This makes me crave spring


----------



## pinaybaglover

MiuMiuholic said:


> 07 Le Magenta City




Beautiful! 
This makes me "crave" for a pink bal - the color that is missing in my bags!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Greengoddess8 said:


> Adorable!
> 
> I LOVE the 04 leather
> 
> Perfect for the rain
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> This makes me crave spring



Thanks Greengoddess8!&#128522;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

pinaybaglover said:


> Beautiful!
> This makes me "crave" for a pink bal - the color that is missing in my bags!



&#128512; there is always room for another bal!


----------



## madforhandbags

My black City with GSH is accompanying me today. One of my all-time favorite bags.


----------



## Catash

MiuMiuholic said:


> &#128512; there is always room for another bal!



I counted and you have 20 already!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Catash said:


> I counted and you have 20 already!



&#128517; oh gosh....that sounds bad...


----------



## pinaybaglover

MiuMiuholic said:


> &#128512; there is always room for another bal!




Oh, don't tempt me! ))


----------



## MiuMiuholic

pinaybaglover said:


> oh, don't tempt me! ))



&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2011 Bleu Lavande RH Day


----------



## Greengoddess8

MiuMiuholic said:


> 2011 Bleu Lavande RH Day



No picture;(


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Greengoddess8 said:


> No picture;(



&#128514; slow Internet connection despite wide bandwidth. Will try to upload pics later.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Bleu lavande RH Day


----------



## Mendezhm

MiuMiuholic said:


> Bleu lavande RH Day




Wow. Such a gorgeous color! &#128156;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Mendezhm said:


> Wow. Such a gorgeous color! &#128156;



Thanks Mendezhm. &#128521;


----------



## pinaybaglover

I'm in a purple phase... ))


----------



## kerryisntreal

(Dyed) black 05 city.


----------



## Frugalfinds

pinaybaglover said:


> I'm in a purple phase... ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909773



I really want a purple one!  Which year is this from?


----------



## seagullz

Think its a Ultraviolet 2013.


----------



## pinaybaglover

Frugalfinds said:


> I really want a purple one!  Which year is this from?




2013 Ultraviolet


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Pre-loved Hamilton RH City Black (her first time out)


----------



## Indiana

Cheating with Proenza Schouler..


----------



## berbernice

huhi123 said:


> My Black MGGH Velo with the straps doubled &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2870888




Hi could you share how you double the straps?


----------



## Mendezhm

MiuMiuholic said:


> Pre-loved Hamilton RH City Black (her first time out)




Wow! What a LUCKY find. She is gorgeous. Love that leather. &#128525;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Mendezhm said:


> Wow! What a LUCKY find. She is gorgeous. Love that leather. &#128525;



Thanks Mendezhm!&#128522;


----------



## PotamusMom




----------



## Greengoddess8

MiuMiuholic said:


> Bleu lavande RH Day


Gorgeous!  Still want to add a BL someday)


pinaybaglover said:


> I'm in a purple phase... ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909773


I'm always in a purple phase  Love your UV


kerryisntreal said:


> (Dyed) black 05 city.
> View attachment 2909830


The dye job looks great on this bag!


MiuMiuholic said:


> Pre-loved Hamilton RH City Black (her first time out)



I LOVE this hamilton bag soooooo much!!!  Looks great with the pod!  Hope it was a good first outing. What year is this Hamilton from....Holiday?


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Greengoddess8 said:


> Gorgeous!  Still want to add a BL someday)
> 
> I'm always in a purple phase  Love your UV
> 
> The dye job looks great on this bag!
> 
> 
> I LOVE this hamilton bag soooooo much!!!  Looks great with the pod!  Hope it was a good first outing. What year is this Hamilton from....Holiday?



Thanks Greengoddess8! I am still ambivalent about my BL...but the leather is really smooshy! Yupz I think the Hamilton belongs to the holiday line from 2012.


----------



## Bal Addicted

2010 RGGH Anthra City and starting to appreciate her greenish undertones....


----------



## Livia1

*Rouge Hamilton First*


----------



## asteryu

Bal 2015 bleu obscur Classic city 
Chanel timeless wallet in yellow 
Lv monogram key holder


----------



## Mendezhm

asteryu said:


> Bal 2015 bleu obscur Classic city
> Chanel timeless wallet in yellow
> Lv monogram key holder




I would love to see pics of your new bleu obscur! &#128153;


----------



## asteryu

Mendezhm said:


> I would love to see pics of your new bleu obscur! &#128153;




I was trying to post a pic and somehow it did not allow me. 
It's a pretty color and goes with everything.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

asteryu said:


> I was trying to post a pic and somehow it did not allow me.
> It's a pretty color and goes with everything.



Maybe it is the Internet connection? I can only upload pics from my home using my WiFi.


----------



## asteryu

MiuMiuholic said:


> Maybe it is the Internet connection? I can only upload pics from my home using my WiFi.


Thank you for the tip. I think it may be because I'm using a cell phone. Just updated my profile photo using iPad, which I cannot do this earlier using cell phone. 
Sorry, new to this forum. Still learning......


----------



## MiuMiuholic

asteryu said:


> Thank you for the tip. I think it may be because I'm using a cell phone. Just updated my profile photo using iPad, which I cannot do this earlier using cell phone.
> Sorry, new to this forum. Still learning......



Welcome. I think it is definitely a lot slower if one is using a cell phone.  Coz I do that all the time. &#9786;


----------



## asteryu

Mendezhm said:


> I would love to see pics of your new bleu obscur! &#128153;


I got my profile pic updated with the bag if you want to see it. Still figuring how to upload a pic...


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Going out with Marc tonight.


----------



## TaraP

Black Hamilton


----------



## Mendezhm

asteryu said:


> I got my profile pic updated with the bag if you want to see it. Still figuring how to upload a pic...




Love it! Such a beauty. Congrats! &#128079;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

My Hamilton RH in black...too lazy and feeling a little bleh....to switch me bag


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Black City RH with a new rogue pod. &#128522;


----------



## kerryisntreal

Mangue velo accompanying me to the grocery store on vacation


----------



## squidgee

07 Black City- my new-to-me (and very rehabbed) workhorse.


----------



## squidgee

kerryisntreal said:


> Mangue velo accompanying me to the grocery store on vacation
> View attachment 2915867



Oh man kerryisntreal, that Mangue looks good enough to eat! I simply adore Bal's yellows.


----------



## sodapop21

mangue is one of my favorite yellow. lovely combo with RGHW


----------



## J O Y

2007 Anthracite City


----------



## kerryisntreal

And hard to see w/ black on black... but iridescent pochette came to dinner!


----------



## kittykat626

Hi! I'm new here.

I've been wearing my black balenciaga city bag with regular hardware and my chloe marcie wallet in blue.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

J O Y said:


> 2007 Anthracite City
> 
> View attachment 2916482


Beautiful bag indeed!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

J O Y said:


> 2007 Anthracite City
> 
> View attachment 2916482



Gorgeous!


----------



## beauxgoris

2003 black PH classique


----------



## MiuMiuholic

05 Black City...my lovely HG....


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## Mendezhm

2015 RH Rose Berlingot City


----------



## kittykat626

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2918488
> 
> 2015 RH Rose Berlingot City




Love love LOVE this color!


----------



## Mendezhm

kittykat626 said:


> Love love LOVE this color!




Thanks! I love it too. It's such a beautiful spring/summer color! [emoji175]


----------



## shayna07

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2918488
> 
> 2015 RH Rose Berlingot City




Love this color Mendezhm! The leather looks like it is softening up quite nicely!


----------



## sodapop21

love your rose berlingot. great outfit


----------



## beauxgoris

2003 black PH classique


----------



## susus

Anthracite City


----------



## Harper Quinn

Black town with silver hw (2009 soft smooshy leather!)


----------



## Mendezhm

shayna07 said:


> Love this color Mendezhm! The leather looks like it is softening up quite nicely!




Yes! She is getting super soft already, and the shine is starting to fade some. I really do love her! Thanks! [emoji175]



sodapop21 said:


> love your rose berlingot. great outfit




Thanks so much. I'm obsessed with this bag right now. [emoji171]


----------



## heaRtB

My companion today! [emoji162]


----------



## jellenp32

Such a pretty bag, what color is that Gris perle or white perle?


----------



## MiuMiuholic

My new 05 chocolate work....&#128522;


----------



## heaRtB

jellenp32 said:


> Such a pretty bag, what color is that Gris perle or white perle?




Thank you! [emoji4] it's Gris perle


----------



## huhi123

Wearing my first ever city and my first RH. The City in 2013 Cigare Fonce.Love the color! And it's oh-so-light when compared to my G12 Velo. Love it!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

huhi123 said:


> Wearing my first ever city and my first RH. The City in 2013 Cigare Fonce.Love the color! And it's oh-so-light when compared to my G12 Velo. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2924006



Gorgeous. I love cigare fonce. &#128522;


----------



## Loveheart

Took out Miss Coq yesterday


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Loveheart said:


> Took out Miss Coq yesterday



So pretty!!! &#128512;


----------



## maddie66

Gris aluminum City to brighten the commute today!


----------



## Naminami

Loveheart said:


> Took out Miss Coq yesterday



Beautiful red.


----------



## LVinCali

Black Day


----------



## heaRtB

maddie66 said:


> Gris aluminum City to brighten the commute today!
> 
> Your gris aluminum is so stunning! [emoji4]


----------



## maddie66

heaRtB said:


> maddie66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gris aluminum City to brighten the commute today!
> 
> Your gris aluminum is so stunning! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, heaRtB -- I love this bag!&#128150;
Click to expand...


----------



## Naminami

MiuMiuholic said:


> My new 05 chocolate work....&#128522;



Woww
I think you are complete now with that chocolate 
Beautiful colour!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Naminami said:


> Woww
> I think you are complete now with that chocolate
> Beautiful colour!



&#128512; one more 05 chocolate city to go


----------



## MiuMiuholic

06 truffle shopper


----------



## Harper Quinn

went to the gym with miss coquelicot velo


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Harper Quinn said:


> went to the gym with miss coquelicot velo



So she is sporty and chic...&#128521;


----------



## crazy8baglady

maddie66 said:


> Gris aluminum City to brighten the commute today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924246




I love this bag!!! Looks like so much fun! Sad that I let my hubby talk me out of it...grrr!


----------



## Blacklovers

huhi123 said:


> Wearing my first ever city and my first RH. The City in 2013 Cigare Fonce.Love the color! And it's oh-so-light when compared to my G12 Velo. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2924006






Beautiful!! ... I saw it in person.. Makes me want one..


----------



## huhi123

Blacklovers said:


> Beautiful!! ... I saw it in person.. Makes me want one..




Thanks! I'm not that much a fan of browns but i love my city. The leather is to die for!


----------



## huhi123

MiuMiuholic said:


> Gorgeous. I love cigare fonce. [emoji4]




Thanks! I don't see much of it here in the forum. Not that much of a popular color.


----------



## Naminami

I picked my city bag today. Cannot wait to watch cinderella movie with my daughter. 
http://[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/f0CafPurj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Harper Quinn

MiuMiuholic said:


> So she is sporty and chic...&#128521;



Thank you


----------



## Harper Quinn

Shopping with papyrus PT, my favourite Bal


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Harper Quinn said:


> Shopping with papyrus PT, my favourite Bal



Lovely neutral in one of my favourite style. &#9786;


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## shayna07

Bleu Lazuli RH City


----------



## Mendezhm

shayna07 said:


> Bleu Lazuli RH City
> 
> View attachment 2929570




Wow! So deliciously beautiful. Can't wait to get my hands on mine! [emoji170]


----------



## MiuMiuholic

05 black first


----------



## Lakotan

04 Black First, can't get enough of that silky leather!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

05 black first + 06 truffle shopper....to put in my working documents.  &#128517;


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my Bleu Lazuli city AGAIN! I get so many compliments on this bag. Is it bad that I don't care if it matches my outfit everyday? [emoji9]


----------



## Sherry1900

Silver anthracite city


----------



## sodapop21

bleu lazuli is amazing.

Wearing my cumin town (yesterday & today)


----------



## heaRtB

My date today..[emoji4]


----------



## chanel123

My Balenciaga Calfskin City Bag in Distressed Brown

I usually only buys the "Work" or "Weekender" size BBag... but I am loving the size of the "City" ! it's good for man to carry, too!  love this bag!


----------



## dolali

A great Day at work: 05 Caramel.  the leather on this one!!!!


----------



## dolali

chanel123 said:


> My Balenciaga Calfskin City Bag in Distressed Brown
> 
> I usually only buys the "Work" or "Weekender" size BBag... but I am loving the size of the "City" ! it's good for man to carry, too!  love this bag!



Your bag looks so beautiful and you look amazing with it! Big congrats!


----------



## dolali

heaRtB said:


> My date today..[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930402



Love, love your date!


----------



## dolali

sodapop21 said:


> bleu lazuli is amazing.
> 
> Wearing my cumin town (yesterday & today)



I love how the Cumin Town looks on you!  Looks like a great bag and the color is so wearable!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

dolali said:


> A great Day at work: 05 Caramel.  the leather on this one!!!!



Oh...like melted toffee...love it. &#128512;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

My 05 black first with black pod extender from rogue pod.


----------



## pinaybaglover

Vert Poker on St.Patrick's Day


----------



## Mendezhm

dolali said:


> A great Day at work: 05 Caramel.  the leather on this one!!!!




Sooooo yummy. [emoji7]



pinaybaglover said:


> Vert Poker on St.Patrick's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2931093




LOVE this green! [emoji172]


----------



## Catash

Same here. Happy St. Paddy's! 



pinaybaglover said:


> Vert Poker on St.Patrick's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2931093


----------



## seagullz

Nice green! We are bag twins..i brought it out today too.


----------



## shayna07

Grocery shopping with my beloved Bleu lazuli city


----------



## chanel123

shayna07 said:


> Grocery shopping with my beloved Bleu lazuli city
> 
> View attachment 2931631


Shayna07

That is one gorgeous blue color !! love it. congrats!

:rockettes:


----------



## maddie66

shayna07 said:


> Grocery shopping with my beloved Bleu lazuli city
> 
> View attachment 2931631




I love seeing your beautiful bag on all her outings!  She makes a grocery cart look stylish!


----------



## shayna07

chanel123 said:


> Shayna07
> 
> 
> 
> That is one gorgeous blue color !! love it. congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> :rockettes:







maddie66 said:


> I love seeing your beautiful bag on all her outings!  She makes a grocery cart look stylish!




Thanks ladies! This is becoming one of my favs!!! [emoji6]


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Deciding between my 07 mogano RH part time or 05 chocolate work.
&#128564;


----------



## SilverStCloud

2005 Black City... The leather is unlike any of my other Bbags. Soft and smooth and wrinkly to the highest degree.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

shayna07 said:


> Grocery shopping with my beloved Bleu lazuli city
> 
> View attachment 2931631




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I [emoji173]&#65039;this color!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

I finally am carrying my 2010 light olive city. Pouf is from Elle and Emm.


----------



## Rocket_girl

RGGH Velo on the train to airport- leaving on her first business trip...


----------



## Livia1

Rocket_girl said:


> RGGH Velo on the train to airport- leaving on her first business trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932323




Gorgeous leather


----------



## Rocket_girl

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous leather




Thank you! She joins the family courtesy of fellow tPFer (she comes from a good, very loving home). So thrilled to adopt her


----------



## Mendezhm

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 2932250
> 
> 
> I finally am carrying my 2010 light olive city. Pouf is from Elle and Emm.




What a gorgeous green! Love it! (And I'm obsessed with her poufs too) [emoji172][emoji12][emoji172][emoji12]


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Mendezhm said:


> What a gorgeous green! Love it! (And I'm obsessed with her poufs too) [emoji172][emoji12][emoji172][emoji12]




Thank you! She has the double poufs which I now want. They are addicting.


----------



## pinaybaglover

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 2932250
> 
> 
> I finally am carrying my 2010 light olive city. Pouf is from Elle and Emm.




Lovely green and very cute pouf!


----------



## rainneday

2008 Emerald/Evergreen City


----------



## MiuMiuholic

rainneday said:


> 2008 Emerald/Evergreen City



So pretty. &#9786; do I see a cdc peeking from the corner?


----------



## rainneday

MiuMiuholic said:


> So pretty. &#9786; do I see a cdc peeking from the corner?



Thank you, MiuMiuholic  This is one of my favorite Bal colors. Indeed there is a CdC, good eye!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

rainneday said:


> Thank you, MiuMiuholic  This is one of my favorite Bal colors. Indeed there is a CdC, good eye!



&#9786; I usually do have an eagle eye for beautiful objects. &#128521;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2011 bleu lavande day rh.


----------



## heaRtB

Blue mineral [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]


----------



## rainneday

MiuMiuholic said:


> &#9786; I usually do have an eagle eye for beautiful objects. &#128521;


----------



## rainneday

heaRtB said:


> Blue mineral [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934245



Still my favorite blue


----------



## sodapop21

My cumin town


----------



## MiuMiuholic

04 Marron City...with extender pod to lengthen the strap.


----------



## SilverStCloud

2005 Black City


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Changed from my 2005 chocolate work to my 2005 caramel work.


----------



## rycechica1016

[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]My Dark Violet GGH City [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## pinaybaglover

rycechica1016 said:


> [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]My Dark Violet GGH City [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 2938099




Lovely! [emoji171][emoji171]I'm wearing my ultraviolet city. [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## maddie66

Light olive Maxi Twiggy!


----------



## shayna07

Bleu Lazuli RH City


----------



## rbleather

rycechica1016 said:


> [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]My Dark Violet GGH City [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 2938099



Wow,  just gorgeous!


----------



## Rocket_girl

2010 Black/RGGH city:


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Noriko said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping that bag is as nice at the store as it is in pictures   Sometimes I'm really disappointed with things in person, I'm picky!  Those are cute boots, I'd rock them!  I live in HI and its pretty hot here too



Your bag is gorgeous and smooshy!&#128518;


----------



## chanel123

I am wearing my Balenciaga giant rose gold hardware work bag in *Seigle* color


----------



## MiuMiuholic

05 Caramel rh work. &#128517;


----------



## SilverStCloud

How gorgeous!!! I do so love the Bal browns.



chanel123 said:


> I am wearing my Balenciaga giant rose gold hardware work bag in *Seigle* color


----------



## Rocket_girl

2011 Back Velo RGGH


----------



## Livia1

Rocket_girl said:


> 2011 Back Velo RGGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939333




This leather


----------



## Hermancat

Lovely 2006 Pale Rose RH City


----------



## Mendezhm

Bleu Lazuli rh city [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## maddie66

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2940553
> 
> Bleu Lazuli rh city [emoji170][emoji170]




Beautiful bag and looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## Catash

My black mGGH City in Boston!


----------



## Indiana

^^^ Gorgeous!


----------



## rbridge

I like the bag - Catfish!


----------



## Catash

Indiana said:


> ^^^ Gorgeous!





rbridge said:


> I like the bag - Catfish!



Thank you! It was caught in the light rain for 10 minutes but did well. Thanks to the new coating! 

I blamed my husband for not taking the indoor route. He said, "It is just drizzling. Why are you so worried? You have a hooded jacket." Didn't want to tell him about the purse. He's had enough of my purse obsession now.


----------



## Alia24

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2940553
> 
> Bleu Lazuli rh city [emoji170][emoji170]



You and your city look beautiful together!
What a great photo


----------



## maddie66

Catash said:


> Thank you! It was caught in the light rain for 10 minutes but did well. Thanks to the new coating!
> 
> I blamed my husband for not taking the indoor route. He said, "It is just drizzling. Why are you so worried? You have a hooded jacket." Didn't want to tell him about the purse. He's had enough of my purse obsession now.




Yup, that pretty much sums up bag ownership in Boston in a nutshell!  Every time I want to buy a nice light color I have to remind myself where I live!


----------



## shayna07

My Bleu Lazuli city keeping me company at work today


----------



## MiuMiuholic

07 Mogano Part time RH


----------



## SilverStCloud

Carried my 08 Twiggy in Saddle in the afternoon... And then my 05 City in Black in the evening.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2004 Marron City with extender pod from rogue pod.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Chocolate City &#128526;


----------



## sodapop21

My town in Cumin RGHW


----------



## pinaybaglover

Look at the slouch of that beauty - my cassis City.


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## MiuMiuholic

05 chocolate city &#128516;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

My black Hamilton City RH with blue pod.&#128521;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

My Hamilton City. &#128512;


----------



## amadea88

MiuMiuholic said:


> My Hamilton City. &#128512;



Gorgeous leather!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

amadea88 said:


> Gorgeous leather!



Thanks amadea88! &#128522;


----------



## seagullz

MiuMiuholic said:


> Thanks amadea88! &#128522;



Nice bag with Pod! Can i conclude all your Bals are old seasons ones? Look so great, i can see you either bought it during that season or camp through ebay, etc?


----------



## MiuMiuholic

seagullz said:


> Nice bag with Pod! Can i conclude all your Bals are old seasons ones? Look so great, i can see you either bought it during that season or camp through ebay, etc?



Actually I am late bloomer so to speak. By the time I got to know about balenciaga, it was in 2008. So I missed out on the pre 2005 and 2005 lovely leathers. So right now I am seeking to do a major overhaul of all my bal bags to include mostly the ones in Chèvre leather. Like 2004 to 2007 first, twiggy, box, day and work. With a few exceptions like my first loves...2008 amethyst day and EB twiggy and my Hamilton black city.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

I think I love bal bags for its vintage, bohemian looking chevre leather. So that is my target, at least for 2015.


----------



## seagullz

MiuMiuholic said:


> Actually I am late bloomer so to speak. By the time I got to know about balenciaga, it was in 2008. So I missed out on the pre 2005 and 2005 lovely leathers. So right now I am seeking to do a major overhaul of all my bal bags to include mostly the ones in Chèvre leather. Like 2004 to 2007 first, twiggy, box, day and work. With a few exceptions like my first loves...2008 amethyst day and EB twiggy and my Hamilton black city.



Thanks..your collection sound great! I am inspired by you.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

seagullz said:


> Thanks..your collection sound great! I am inspired by you.



Thanks seagullz. That is such a wonderful compliment. I was and still is inspired by veteran tpfers whose collections has spanned across from 2003 to 2007. And they have being very generous in their sharing here. &#128521;


----------



## Mendezhm

maddie66 said:


> Beautiful bag and looks perfect with your outfit!




Thanks so much. [emoji170][emoji7][emoji170][emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## Elementary

Dark night Midday GSH &#9825;


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## MiuMiuholic

05 Apple Green first with extender pod &#128154;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Wearing my apple green first for the first time today. &#128154;&#9786;


----------



## Catash

MiuMiuholic said:


> Wearing my apple green first for the first time today. &#128154;&#9786;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

My 05 black city Z tag.


----------



## jellenp32

Bronze Hamilton first


----------



## MiuMiuholic

05 Black City Z Tag


----------



## heaRtB

Date with my Bleu Roi


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my 07 Black City! Loving the vintagey look and soft leather!


----------



## SilverStCloud

06 Camel Twiggy


----------



## Naminami

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 07 Black City! Loving the vintagey look and soft leather!
> 
> View attachment 2954578



Love the soft leather!


----------



## purseprincess32

heaRtB said:


> Date with my Bleu Roi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954480


*heaRtB* I love the color of your bag!


----------



## Mendezhm

Wearing my 2015 Bleu Lazuli rh City today. [emoji170]


----------



## sodapop21

Love this blue.


----------



## AngieBaby15

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2956746
> 
> Wearing my 2015 Bleu Lazuli rh City today. [emoji170]


The blue is just so stunning, especially under the bright sunlight. Can't wait until mine arrives.


----------



## Mendezhm

sodapop21 said:


> Love this blue.




Me too! Thanks so much. [emoji8][emoji170][emoji8][emoji170]



AngieBaby15 said:


> The blue is just so stunning, especially under the bright sunlight. Can't wait until mine arrives.




I totally agree. It's breathtaking! Congrats on yours--can't wait to see it! [emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## seagullz

Carrying my Coquelicot GSH PT today.

Still loving the red!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

seagullz said:


> Carrying my Coquelicot GSH PT today.
> 
> Still loving the red!


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Naminami

Bring my city black today
[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/exzAzymSj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MiuMiuholic

04 True Red First&#10084; first time outing


----------



## maroon72

MiuMiuholic said:


> 04 True Red First&#10084; first time outing


I passionately love your True Red 2004 bag, MiuMiuholic!!  I am hoping and praying that one day when the timing is auspicious from a financial standpoint, that a true Red 2004 City bag will serendipitously pop up while I am browsing for bags, and that I can spot her and snatch her up before anyone else does.   I have thus far never actually encountered a 2003 or 2004 Red City bag and have only seen a few in pictures here on tPf.  Anyways, your bag is sublimely beautiful and may you carry her in great health for years to come.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

maroon72 said:


> I passionately love your True Red 2004 bag, MiuMiuholic!!  I am hoping and praying that one day when the timing is auspicious from a financial standpoint, that a true Red 2004 City bag will serendipitously pop up while I am browsing for bags, and that I can spot her and snatch her up before anyone else does.   I have thus far never actually encountered a 2003 or 2004 Red City bag and have only seen a few in pictures here on tPf.  Anyways, your bag is sublimely beautiful and may you carry her in great health for years to come.



Thanks maroon72! I agree...the 03 and 04 bags especially the city is hard to come by. Thanks again for your kind words. &#128518;


----------



## seagullz

Naminami said:


> Bring my city black today
> [URL=http://imageshack.com/f/exzAzymSj]
> 
> [/URL]



Nice city! May I know which year is this?


----------



## Naminami

seagullz said:


> Nice city! May I know which year is this?



 2014 f/w


----------



## QueenLouis




----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Glycine MGSH Work today [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sssy

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Glycine MGSH Work today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958983



Beautiful bag and gorgeous picture 
Somehow I have a lovely wallet in this colour


----------



## tatertot

Sssy said:


> Beautiful bag and gorgeous picture
> Somehow I have a lovely wallet in this colour



Thank you so much dear S We're a bit of twinsies still with our Glycine goodies


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Glycine MGSH Work today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958983


Fun color for Spring


----------



## MiuMiuholic

05 Chocolate City RH with red rogue pod &#128155;&#128564;


----------



## Loveheart

Bleu roi....


----------



## MiuMiuholic

On my way to work with my 05 chocolate city. &#128564;


----------



## EmileLove

My 2002 black caribou flat brass first:


----------



## Greengoddess8

EmileLove said:


> My 2002 black caribou flat brass first:
> 
> View attachment 2960323



OH dear LORD!!!!!! I think I have died and gone to heaven looking at your bag!!!!! This is truly one of my highest HG's. Thank you so much for giving us all a glimpse of it!!!!!!! WHY 
can't I find my own


----------



## Livia1

EmileLove said:


> My 2002 black caribou flat brass first:
> 
> View attachment 2960323








What a beauty!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Naminami said:


> Bring my city black today
> [URL=http://imageshack.com/f/exzAzymSj]
> 
> [/URL]


Looking gorgeous!


MiuMiuholic said:


> 04 True Red First&#10084; first time outing


Well, where did this beauty come from MM?  congrats on your rare find


tatertot said:


> Carrying my Glycine MGSH Work today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958983


Stunning bag and photo!!!  This makes me so happy to look at thanks


Loveheart said:


> Bleu roi....


Another great bag and photo!


MiuMiuholic said:


> On my way to work with my 05 chocolate city. &#128564;


The baby you searched high and low for  So lovely!


----------



## Greengoddess8

MiuMiuholic said:


> Wearing my apple green first for the first time today. &#128154;&#9786;



Now we are talking! I just love AG!!!!!!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Greengoddess8 said:


> Now we are talking! I just love AG!!!!!!











Greengoddess8 said:


> Looking gorgeous!
> 
> Well, where did this beauty come from MM?  congrats on your rare find
> 
> Stunning bag and photo!!!  This makes me so happy to look at thanks
> Another great bag and photo!
> 
> The baby you searched high and low for  So lovely!



Haha. Thanks Greengoddess8!&#128518; the 05 AG first was from a lovely tpfer here and the 4 true red first was a totally unexpected find...&#128517;

Both in mint condition. &#128154;&#10084;

And my 05 chocolate city...from another lovely tpfer as well...&#128079;&#128158; that's all folks...


----------



## Greengoddess8

MiuMiuholic said:


> Haha. Thanks Greengoddess8!&#128518; the 05 AG first was from a lovely tpfer here and the 4 true red first was a totally unexpected find...&#128517;
> 
> Both in mint condition. &#128154;&#10084;
> 
> And my 05 chocolate city...from another lovely tpfer as well...&#128079;&#128158; that's all folks...



Yummy, yummy, yummy!  Can we expect a big collection reveal soon?!?  Of course with many individual bag photos


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Greengoddess8 said:


> Yummy, yummy, yummy!  Can we expect a big collection reveal soon?!?  Of course with many individual bag photos



&#128521; you are too sweet. I am planning for that based on the updated 'curated' collection. &#128517;


----------



## Greengoddess8

MiuMiuholic said:


> &#128521; you are too sweet. I am planning for that based on the updated 'curated' collection. &#128517;



Awesome!  I can't wait


----------



## maddie66

2010 light olive Maxi Twiggy.  Yay spring!  [emoji255]


----------



## maroon72

Greengoddess8 said:


> Now we are talking!: I just love AG!!!!!!


Oh Greengoddess8...I could not agree more emphatically!! I  Apple Green!! Every time I see an Apple Green, it literally takes my breath away, my mouth waters, my pulse quickens, my heart palpitates wildly, and I feel this ineffable surge of abounding exhilaration permeating the totality of my Being for that moment in time, you know?!?!  It might truly be a bona fide sickness we are afflicted with...a veritable B bag fever!!! 

I also experience all of the aforementioned when I gaze at rapturously transporting reveals of multi-colored B bag oldie collections with lots of large, up close photos of every bag and group shots...aaaaahhhhhh!!!  We sure do love our bag porn...lol!!! :greengrin:

Somehow, I get the intuitive sense that you can totally relate to what I am saying and that you too might experience a similarly passionate, profound, visceral, and euphoric enchantment when viewing, and moreover, caressing these awe-inspiringly beautiful bags...particularly the ones with the 2007 sublimely silky soft, puffy, wrinkly, thick and chewy leather like your Pine GSH work bag!


----------



## tatertot

Greengoddess8 said:


> Stunning bag and photo!!!  This makes me so happy to look at thanks





LOUKPEACH said:


> Fun color for Spring



Thank you so much GG and Lou It's been such a nice color for spring.


----------



## Greengoddess8

maroon72 said:


> Oh Greengoddess8...I could not agree more emphatically!! I  Apple Green!! Every time I see an Apple Green, it literally takes my breath away, my mouth waters, my pulse quickens, my heart palpitates wildly, and I feel this ineffable surge of abounding exhilaration permeating the totality of my Being for that moment in time, you know?!?!  It might truly be a bona fide sickness we are afflicted with...a veritable B bag fever!!!
> 
> I also experience all of the aforementioned when I gaze at rapturously transporting reveals of multi-colored B bag oldie collections with lots of large, up close photos of every bag and group shots...aaaaahhhhhh!!!  We sure do love our bag porn...lol!!! :
> 
> Somehow, I get the intuitive sense that you can totally relate to what I am saying and that you too might experience a similarly passionate, profound, visceral, and euphoric enchantment when viewing, and moreover, caressing these awe-inspiringly beautiful bags...particularly the ones with the 2007 sublimely silky soft, puffy, wrinkly, thick and chewy leather like your Pine GSH work bag! :



Oh Maroon72,  I truly couldn't have said our expressed myself as well as you have here today!  Thank you for giving my feelings words  The more bag porn I get the more I want.. So, a true love and addiction!!!!! XO


----------



## Greengoddess8

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much GG and Lou It's been such a nice color for spring.



So glad you are enjoying her


----------



## Greengoddess8

maddie66 said:


> 2010 light olive Maxi Twiggy.  Yay spring!  [emoji255]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960616



What a lovely spring twiggy


----------



## sodapop21

Maddie & emilelove i love tour bags


----------



## MiuMiuholic

05 chocolate city with mangue mini mini first &#128155;


----------



## maddie66

Greengoddess8 said:


> What a lovely spring twiggy



Thanks, greengoddess!


----------



## maddie66

sodapop21 said:


> Maddie & emilelove i love tour bags



Thanks, sodapop!


----------



## EmileLove

Greengoddess8 said:


> OH dear LORD!!!!!! I think I have died and gone to heaven looking at your bag!!!!! This is truly one of my highest HG's. Thank you so much for giving us all a glimpse of it!!!!!!! WHY
> can't I find my own





Livia1 said:


> wuerziworld.de/Smilies/wirr/wirr12.gif
> What a beauty!





sodapop21 said:


> Maddie & emilelove i love tour bags



Thanks everyone.

Greengoddess - Good luck with your search! 

I wish caribou leather was used on more bags. It is super sturdy. I don't baby this bag but it still doesn't show its age.


----------



## Greengoddess8

EmileLove said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Greengoddess - Good luck with your search!
> 
> I wish caribou leather was used on more bags. It is super sturdy. I don't baby this bag but it still doesn't show its age.



Thank you!  Keep your fingers crossed for me. It is unbelievable how good it looks for its age.


----------



## rbleather

maddie66 said:


> 2010 light olive Maxi Twiggy.  Yay spring!  [emoji255]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960616



Looks like she's riding in style!


----------



## maroon72

Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh Maroon72,  I truly couldn't have said our expressed myself as well as you have here today!  Thank you for giving my feelings words  The more bag porn I get the more I want.. So, a true love and addiction!!!!! XO


Awww.....thank you so much, Greengoddess!  Truly, you are right that it is both a great love and a profound, insatiable addiction, and the more bag porn we get, the more we yearn for and ardently desire even more!!!


----------



## shayna07

07 Black RH City


----------



## Greengoddess8

maroon72 said:


> Awww.....thank you so much, Greengoddess!  Truly, you are right that it is both a great love and a profound, insatiable addiction, and the more bag porn we get, the more we yearn for and ardently desire even more!!!



Yes!  Such a vicious unrelenting cycleresents


----------



## Greengoddess8

shayna07 said:


> 07 Black RH City
> 
> View attachment 2962882



I want to hug that yummy leather


----------



## Tonia

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Glycine MGSH Work today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958983


 
Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

05 Black city A tag with my mini mini mangue first keychain/bag charm. &#128150;


----------



## TaraP

*2011 Coquelicot ~ Nothing better then walking into my tattoo shop and them having a matching couch to my Bal.... *


----------



## TaraP

*And another shot...
*


----------



## squidgee

Purple City for me today!


----------



## Catash

Bag twins! So pretty! 



MiuMiuholic said:


> 05 Black city A tag with my mini mini mangue first keychain/bag charm. &#128150;





TaraP said:


> *2011 Coquelicot ~ Nothing better then walking into my tattoo shop and them having a matching couch to my Bal.... *


----------



## MiuMiuholic

TaraP said:


> *2011 Coquelicot ~ Nothing better then walking into my tattoo shop and them having a matching couch to my Bal.... *



Gorgeous. &#9786; smoking red hot.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

TaraP said:


> *And another shot...
> 
> *




Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## TaraP

Catash said:


> Bag twins! So pretty!





MiuMiuholic said:


> Gorgeous. &#9786; smoking red hot.





Buckeyemommy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you guys so much! 

I had a fun day with DH. I always enjoy getting tattooed. It's like therapy. I guess that's why I have so many... haha


----------



## TaraP

squidgee said:


> Purple City for me today!
> View attachment 2965760



Looks beautiful... Are you not a fan of tassels or you lost it? I like the charm on the zipper pull...


----------



## squidgee

TaraP said:


> Looks beautiful... Are you not a fan of tassels or you lost it? I like the charm on the zipper pull...



Thanks Tara! The tassels that came with this bag were quite beat up so I chose to substitute with the charms instead. I must say a tassels-less bag is nice, not as fiddly or worrisome, even though I like both looks.


----------



## TaraP

squidgee said:


> Thanks Tara! The tassels that came with this bag were quite beat up so I chose to substitute with the charms instead. I must say a tassels-less bag is nice, not as fiddly or worrisome, even though I like both looks.



Gotcha! 

I love my tassels as much of a pain in the ars they are... 

Good thinking with the charms though. It looks really pretty as a substitute.


----------



## sodapop21

My cumin town for 2 weeks. I  really love this color: so versatile.


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## LOUKPEACH

sodapop21 said:


> My cumin town for 2 weeks. I  really love this color: so versatile.


Very nice color for Town


----------



## MiuMiuholic

07 Le magenta with purple florentine pod


----------



## MiuMiuholic

05 Black Chèvre RH Work


----------



## squidgee

04 Yellow City brightening up a grey, foggy morning.


----------



## FunBagz

sodapop21 said:


> My cumin town for 2 weeks. I  really love this color: so versatile.



That cumin color really piques my interest.  I am considering a velo in it, but haven't seen the color IRL.  Interesting how in your photos it looks more burnt orange in one, but beige/neutral in the other!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

squidgee said:


> View attachment 2968618
> 
> 04 Yellow City brightening up a grey, foggy morning.



What a beautiful and rare hg. &#128518;


----------



## sodapop21

FunBagz said:


> That cumin color really piques my interest.  I am considering a velo in it, but haven't seen the color IRL.  Interesting how in your photos it looks more burnt orange in one, but beige/neutral in the other!


The first pic is taken outside and at daylight and the second was taken in the evening in a restaurant (artificial light).


----------



## shayna07

Blue Lazuli City


----------



## jellyv

sodapop21 said:


> My cumin town for 2 weeks. I  really love this color: so versatile.



Love Cumin, and it sure is versatile.
--
Carrying my Metallic Edge Town in Noir, nonstop since she landed.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

05 black city Z tag with red pod


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## Elementary

Bubblegum First &#9829;


----------



## mizjl

I've got my anthracite city GSH - my very first (and so far only) Bal!


----------



## ysabelaislove

tangerine part time for me today


----------



## english_girl_900

08 black city sunbathing


----------



## MiuMiuholic

&#128154; 05 AG first


----------



## MiuMiuholic

05 AG first


----------



## english_girl_900

MiuMiuholic said:


> 05 AG first




Gorgeous!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

english_girl_900 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks english_girl_900.&#9786;


----------



## squidgee

2011 Coquelicot First


----------



## shayna07

My lovely Bleu Lazuli City...love this color more every time I wear her


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Bleu Lazuli G12 Gold with match blue Franck Muller Cintree Curvex Color Dreams ). Happy weekend, All.


----------



## Livia1

squidgee said:


> View attachment 2974572
> 
> 2011 Coquelicot First




There's nothing quite like a red First. So pretty


----------



## squidgee

Livia1 said:


> There's nothing quite like a red First. So pretty




Indeed!  Thank you Livia!


----------



## ysabelaislove

colorful sunday for me today...


----------



## tatertot

Mangue Work for me today[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

My 05 Black RH Work for a stress filled day.


----------



## mgbaglady

It's a velo day for me! Plus a heavy laptop bag. Would love any opinions on the color. I ordered new from Bal site a few weeks ago and the call it Galet/ardoise. I know that is from seasons past and so I assumed that maybe it's really a Gris fossile?


----------



## mgbaglady

Up close color


----------



## Myblackbag

Balenciaga Box


----------



## Rocket_girl

mgbaglady said:


> View attachment 2976140
> View attachment 2976141
> 
> 
> It's a velo day for me! Plus a heavy laptop bag. Would love any opinions on the color. I ordered new from Bal site a few weeks ago and the call it Galet/ardoise. I know that is from seasons past and so I assumed that maybe it's really a Gris fossile?




I tried this bag on at Niemans. Yes, that looks like Gris Fossile...


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Trying out my 05 AG City &#128154; with black rainbow zipper pod for the first time.


----------



## TaraP

MiuMiuholic said:


> Trying out my 05 AG City &#128154; with black rainbow zipper pod for the first time.



OMG! That must be so beautiful... :useless:


----------



## TaraP

mgbaglady said:


> View attachment 2976140
> View attachment 2976141
> 
> 
> It's a velo day for me! Plus a heavy laptop bag. Would love any opinions on the color. I ordered new from Bal site a few weeks ago and the call it Galet/ardoise. I know that is from seasons past and so I assumed that maybe it's really a Gris fossile?



Wow, what a gorgeous Velo! I love the leather on yours and not to mention the color.

The color reminds me of Gris Tarmac.. I so regret not getting a City in GT.

If I could, I would buy your bag in a City right now. Just because of your pic..

I bet you look gorgeous carrying her... Enjoy!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

My 05 AG City out with me to work for the first time &#128154;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

TaraP said:


> OMG! That must be so beautiful... :useless:



Thanks TaraP. &#128521;


----------



## mgbaglady

TaraP said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous Velo! I love the leather on yours and not to mention the color.
> 
> 
> 
> The color reminds me of Gris Tarmac.. I so regret not getting a City in GT.
> 
> 
> 
> If I could, I would buy your bag in a City right now. Just because of your pic..
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you look gorgeous carrying her... Enjoy!




Thanks, TaraP! I'm pretty crazy about it. This is my first velo and so far I like the convenience of the cross body strap, but might prefer the look of the city! [emoji4]


----------



## phillj12

Blue lazuli city


----------



## MiuMiuholic

So inspired by the pics shared by the fellow tpfers. I got my own bleu lazuli city as well. Though a little apprehensive about the feel of leather. I love the intensity of the colour. 

Wearing my bleu lazuli for work and early mothers' day celebration with my family.


----------



## Rocket_girl

First day out with new-to-me 2011 Velo, Anthracite w/ RGGH. Thank you, Fashionphile! Pics show the well- known chameleon-qualities of anthra: it really does defy description or photo capture.


----------



## mgbaglady

the standby city for salon trip!


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Bleu Lazuli G12 Gold PT


----------



## MiuMiuholic

CorleoneQueen said:


> Bleu Lazuli G12 Gold PT




Gorgeous! I have not seen the Bleu lazuli part time with gold hardware. Great choice!


----------



## CorleoneQueen

MiuMiuholic said:


> Gorgeous! I have not seen the Bleu lazuli part time with gold hardware. Great choice!




Thanks, MiuMiuholic ) 
A neon blue leather view at lunchtime ...


----------



## MiuMiuholic

CorleoneQueen said:


> Thanks, MiuMiuholic )
> A neon blue leather view at lunchtime ...



 Such a cute mcm charm! &#128521;


----------



## EmileLove

My 2005 black city...


----------



## SilverStCloud

EmileLove said:


> My 2005 black city...
> 
> View attachment 2983230



Oooh... Yours is so extremely wrinkly. Lovely!!! Which season is it from?


----------



## EmileLove

SilverStCloud said:


> Oooh... Yours is so extremely wrinkly. Lovely!!! Which season is it from?



Thank you!! It's from F/W.


----------



## SilverStCloud

EmileLove said:


> Thank you!! It's from F/W.



Mine is Z-tag too! But not as wrinkly as yours.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Holiday Hamilton First with matte gold hardware.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

BL City RH &#128153;


----------



## Ekley

Rocket_girl said:


> View attachment 2979624
> 
> View attachment 2979625
> 
> 
> First day out with new-to-me 2011 Velo, Anthracite w/ RGGH. Thank you, Fashionphile! Pics show the well- known chameleon-qualities of anthra: it really does defy description or photo capture.


i liked your bag.  congrats!


----------



## shayna07

MiuMiuholic said:


> BL City RH [emoji170]




Your bag already looks nice and broken in? Have you treated it or done anything different since purchasing it?


----------



## MiuMiuholic

shayna07 said:


> Your bag already looks nice and broken in? Have you treated it or done anything different since purchasing it?



Hi shayna07. Actually I haven't, it could be either due to 1) the way I position the bag or 2) I have carried it consecutively for 3 days? It seems more hardy than my 05 chevre bags and the handles seem less susceptible to patina (or so I hope)


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Wearing my 05 AG First for dinner tonight. &#128154;


----------



## SilverStCloud

MiuMiuholic said:


> Wearing my 05 AG First for dinner tonight. &#128154;



Mod shots, please!!!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

SilverStCloud said:


> Mod shots, please!!!



Not sure whether this can be considered as a mod shot. &#128517;


----------



## SilverStCloud

Can't believe how bright the green is! And the handles are just perfect. And I love love love how puffy the leather is just above the zipper.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

SilverStCloud said:


> Can't believe how bright the green is! And the handles are just perfect. And I love love love how puffy the leather is just above the zipper.



Thanks SilverStCloud. &#9786;&#128154; Love the colour...brightens up my outfit immediately.


----------



## ganis_r

Wearing my blue persan velo..enjoy my long weekend with my baby


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Going to wear my 05 AG City for another busy and tiring day....&#128549;


----------



## squidgee

2005 Taupe City for today.


----------



## maxxout

MiuMiuholic said:


> Not sure whether this can be considered as a mod shot. &#55357;&#56837;



WOW!!


Since I carry a different Bal every day, I should at least mention it in this thread.

Yesterday:  03 *DARK CARAMEL* CITY
Today:  04 *TRUE RED* CITY


----------



## maxxout

squidgee said:


> View attachment 2986730
> 
> 
> 2005 Taupe City for today.



Nice.  Always wanted  a 2005 Taupe City when I was hunting.  This was a hard bag to find!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

maxxout said:


> WOW!!
> 
> 
> Since I carry a different Bal every day, I should at least mention it in this thread.
> 
> Yesterday:  04 *DARK CARAMEL* CITY
> Today:  04 *TRUE RED* CITY



Wow....such rare hg oldies. &#10084;&#128064;


----------



## squidgee

maxxout said:


> Nice.  Always wanted  a 2005 Taupe City when I was hunting.  This was a hard bag to find!



Thanks maxxout! Whew, I know what you mean, this one was a definite unicorn- I never expected to even see one!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

What an exhausting day...thank goodness for my 05 AG City and yellow rainbow zip pod which I can look at to lift my spirits...&#128154; besides my kid of cuz. &#128518;


----------



## SilverStCloud

Hamilton First with brushed gold hardware.


----------



## SilverStCloud

More photos!


----------



## Rocket_girl

SilverStCloud said:


> More photos!




That's spectacular!


----------



## pookybear

SilverStCloud said:


> Hamilton First with brushed gold hardware.





MiuMiuholic said:


> What an exhausting day...thank goodness for my 05 AG City and yellow rainbow zip pod which I can look at to lift my spirits...&#128154; besides my kid of cuz. &#128518;



so beautiful!!!!


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Holiday Mini Pompon Black on Black


----------



## checkcheck

Been carrying my Bleu Obscur RH City every day at my new job. I love her so much!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

My 05 turquoise rh city &#128153;


----------



## maxxout

^^^ yummy group

Yesterday : 2004 *SEAFOAM* PURSE 
Today: 2004 *GREY* PURSE


----------



## MiuMiuholic

maxxout said:


> ^^^ yummy group
> 
> Yesterday : 2004 *SEAFOAM* PURSE
> Today: 2004 *GREY* PURSE



&#128522; please share the pic of the seafoam purse.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

pookybear said:


> so beautiful!!!!



Thanks pookybear!&#128518;


----------



## SilverStCloud

Hamilton First in matte gold hardware again. Can't get enough of this beauty!


----------



## PinkPeonies

My new to me mSGH Mini Pompon in what I think is Gris Ciment.


----------



## maxxout

^^^ Cool shoes, PinkPeonies





MiuMiuholic said:


> &#128522; please share the pic of the seafoam purse.




Yes Mam

Prefer the look of the City, but having the longer handles is great as this is my preferred way to carry a bag.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2989976&stc=1&d=1431176568

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2989977&stc=1&d=1431176611


----------



## maxxout

SilverStCloud said:


> Hamilton First in matte gold hardware again. Can't get enough of this beauty!



This bag looks really good on you.   Is that your place?  That pond is wonderful.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

maxxout said:


> ^^^ Cool shoes, PinkPeonies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Mam
> 
> Prefer the look of the City, but having the longer handles is great as this is my preferred way to carry a bag.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2989976&stc=1&d=1431176568
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2989977&stc=1&d=1431176611



The seafoam colour is such an elusive character. Thanks for your sharing maxxout  &#128512;


----------



## maxxout

MiuMiuholic said:


> The seafoam colour is such an elusive character. Thanks for your sharing maxxout  &#128512;




Yes it is a bit elusive to photograph so having it against white is helpful. BUT nothing is harder to capture than 05 Turquoise, don't you think?  I've never seen a pic that does it justice.  RT is a bit like that too.

Happy to share.  Thank you too.  Love seeing all your new oldies.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

maxxout said:


> Yes it is a bit elusive to photograph so having it against white is helpful. BUT nothing is harder to capture than 05 Turquoise, don't you think?  I've never seen a pic that does it justice.  RT is a bit like that too.
> 
> Happy to share.  Thank you too.  Love seeing all your new oldies.



&#9786; totally agree! The colours look so different in real life. Thanks maxxout!  Do share your true red and dark caramel city when you have the time...they are the stuff a Bal vintage fanatic's dream is made of...&#128517;


----------



## SilverStCloud

maxxout said:


> This bag looks really good on you.   Is that your place?  That pond is wonderful.



Hi Maxxout! That's my grandmother's house. We were all there for an early Mother's Day celebration. The house has a lovely large indoor pond filled with about 30 koi fish, baby sting rays and beautiful arrowanas. I adore feeding the fishies and had to do a couple of mod shots there too.


----------



## maxxout

SilverStCloud said:


> Hi Maxxout! That's my grandmother's house. We were all there for an early Mother's Day celebration. The house has a lovely large indoor pond filled with about 30 koi fish, baby sting rays and beautiful arrowanas. I adore feeding the fishies and had to do a couple of mod shots there too.



It looks like the most peaceful, beautiful place.  Love the Buddha too.


----------



## maxxout

MiuMiuholic said:


> &#9786; totally agree! The colours look so different in real life. Thanks maxxout!  Do share your true red and dark caramel city when you have the time...they are the stuff a Bal vintage fanatic's dream is made of...&#128517;



Since this is a 'wearing' thread, I found some early ones.


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2990024&stc=1&d=1431182368

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2990026&stc=1&d=1431182409

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2990028&stc=1&d=1431182533


----------



## SilverStCloud

maxxout said:


> Since this is a 'wearing' thread, I found some early ones.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2990024&stc=1&d=1431182368
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2990026&stc=1&d=1431182409
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2990028&stc=1&d=1431182533



 I love love love LOVE your Dark Caramel Pewter like you wouldn't believe. And I do so hope to be able to have one in my lifetime. *fingers and toes tightly crossed*


----------



## MiuMiuholic

maxxout said:


> Since this is a 'wearing' thread, I found some early ones.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2990024&stc=1&d=1431182368
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2990026&stc=1&d=1431182409
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2990028&stc=1&d=1431182533



Love the dark caramel and true red cities. &#128158;


----------



## PinkPeonies

Thank you maxxout. You honestly have one of the best BBags collections. Your older bags are just to die for.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Hamiliton Black city &#9786;


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Hi Maxxout, seeing your bags are always nice eye candy, being in the moment & enjoying the oldies like I know I will never have the chance to hold one.

But I got to say - I love your hairstyle! Wish I could have mine like yours &#128522; Love that it looks so beach ready all the time!



maxxout said:


> Since this is a 'wearing' thread, I found some early ones.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...re-you-wearing-today-2-a-caramel-full-500.jpg
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...bag-are-you-wearing-today-2-a-caramel-500.jpg
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...ag-are-you-wearing-today-2-a-red-side-new.jpg


----------



## maxxout

SilverStCloud said:


> I love love love LOVE your Dark Caramel Pewter like you wouldn't believe. And I do so hope to be able to have one in my lifetime. *fingers and toes tightly crossed*



I sure do hope you find one. Because it's such a classic color, there should have been more produced than some of the other 03 colors. But yes, 03 and s/s 04 are hard to find. 



MiuMiuholic said:


> Love the dark caramel and true red cities. &#55357;&#56478;



Thank you!



PinkPeonies said:


> Thank you maxxout. You honestly have one of the best BBags collections. Your older bags are just to die for.



Thank you very much PinkPeonies.  
I just came back from our food co-op and bought some interesting stems of round pink buds waiting to bloom and the checkout said "They're Pink Peonies! "  I'm really going to enjoy these...and maybe do a pastel drawing of them.



oOChuChuOo said:


> Hi Maxxout, seeing your bags are always nice eye candy, being in the moment & enjoying the oldies like I know I will never have the chance to hold one.
> 
> But I got to say - I love your hairstyle! Wish I could have mine like yours &#55357;&#56842; Love that it looks so beach ready all the time!



Hi ChuChu!
If there ever was a time to get oldies, it is certainly now. The prices are low. But usually you have to be willing to get the handles done my LMB.  But the prices are great.
Thank you for the compliment!  I've never thought of it like beach ready, but that sounds like a permanent vacation.  I want that.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Hamiliton Black City


----------



## sydgirl

Nuage velo &#128150;


----------



## SilverStCloud

MiuMiuholic said:


> Hamiliton Black City



Your leather is breaking in beautifully. My Hamilton First has softened up a bit too after just a couple of trips out which surprised me because the leather is so thick!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Black Metallic Edge City with Silver Hardware and my adorable snow owl charm.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

SilverStCloud said:


> Your leather is breaking in beautifully. My Hamilton First has softened up a bit too after just a couple of trips out which surprised me because the leather is so thick!



Haha. Yes...mine was bought preloved so she broke in really quickly. &#9786;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

SilverStCloud said:


> Black Metallic Edge City with Silver Hardware and my adorable snow owl charm.



Congratz. What a lovely black city!


----------



## Ms_mariam88

Dior [emoji7]


----------



## maxxout

MiuMiuholic said:


> Hamiliton Black City





SilverStCloud said:


> Black Metallic Edge City with Silver Hardware and my adorable snow owl charm.



These Hamiltons are really growing on me.  Love the pebbly leather.  These are both so sophisticated.


----------



## maxxout

Today:  2004 *ROSE* CITY

At the Dermatologist with Balenciaga "running shoes".

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2992356&stc=1&d=1431378801

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2992357&stc=1&d=1431378851

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2992358&stc=1&d=1431378943


----------



## MiuMiuholic

maxxout said:


> These Hamiltons are really growing on me.  Love the pebbly leather.  These are both so sophisticated.



Thanks maxxout!&#9786;


----------



## EmileLove

maxxout said:


> Today:  2004 *ROSE* CITY
> 
> At the Dermatologist with Balenciaga "running shoes".
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...h-bag-are-you-wearing-today-2-a-rose-crop.jpg
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...ou-wearing-today-2-a-balenciaga-sneaker-2.jpg
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...-you-wearing-today-2-a-balenciaga-sneaker.jpg



Those are awesomely unique running shoes. Love that they offer a little height too.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

maxxout said:


> Today:  2004 *ROSE* CITY
> 
> At the Dermatologist with Balenciaga "running shoes".
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...h-bag-are-you-wearing-today-2-a-rose-crop.jpg
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...ou-wearing-today-2-a-balenciaga-sneaker-2.jpg
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...-you-wearing-today-2-a-balenciaga-sneaker.jpg



Omg. I love 2004 rose city!!! &#128147;


----------



## squidgee

07 City today with my new rockstuds and I'm loving the combo!


----------



## Catash

squidgee said:


> View attachment 2993714
> 
> 07 City today with my new rockstuds and I'm loving the combo!



Love the City and Rockstud!


----------



## Violet Bleu

MiuMiuholic said:


> 05 chocolate city with mangue mini mini first &#128155;



Wow! Excuse my ignorance, but I have never seen this style. Since when did Balenciaga have a mini mini first? Is it something that I could get currently? It is super adorable!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Violet Bleu said:


> Wow! Excuse my ignorance, but I have never seen this style. Since when did Balenciaga have a mini mini first? Is it something that I could get currently? It is super adorable!



Hihi. I think it was like a limited edition? I bought it preloved but I think it still see one or two on sale via bonanza. Do get it authenticated first though. &#9786;


----------



## Violet Bleu

MiuMiuholic said:


> Hihi. I think it was like a limited edition? I bought it preloved but I think it still see one or two on sale via bonanza. Do get it authenticated first though. &#9786;



Okay. Thanks for the tip! I will be on the lookout for one!


----------



## maxxout

EmileLove said:


> Those are awesomely unique running shoes. Love that they offer a little height too.



Thank you Emile. The tipping point for me was the height too.  Nice to have comfort, style and a little height thrown in.  Hard to find.  It's really not a running shoe as I posted. They call it that but it's really not a sport shoe. It is  decent walking shoe though.


----------



## maxxout

MiuMiuholic said:


> Omg. I love 2004 rose city!!! &#128147;



Thanks Dear!  And to think, I had this for sale at one time. Glad that I hold on to them.

Today: 2004 *ROSE* CITY.    Again.


----------



## maxxout

squidgee said:


> View attachment 2993714
> 
> 07 City today with my new rockstuds and I'm loving the combo!



Nice pairing!  That bag looks divine.


----------



## maddie66

squidgee said:


> View attachment 2993714
> 
> 07 City today with my new rockstuds and I'm loving the combo!




That is a perfect combo!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## squidgee

maddie66 said:


> That is a perfect combo!  Just gorgeous!





maxxout said:


> Nice pairing!  That bag looks divine.





Catash said:


> Love the City and Rockstud!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

maxxout said:


> Thanks Dear!  And to think, I had this for sale at one time. Glad that I hold on to them.
> 
> Today: 2004 *ROSE* CITY.    Again.



Urrghh...I would really love to get my grubby hands on that lovely 04 rose city.


----------



## Indiana

Charbon First


----------



## mere girl

Indiana said:


> Charbon First


that's delicious! Is it the richer 08 charbon? Looks like 09 chataigne or '10 castagna to me!
Gorgeous tho whatever it is!


----------



## Indiana

mere girl said:


> that's delicious! Is it the richer 08 charbon? Looks like 09 chataigne or '10 castagna to me!
> Gorgeous tho whatever it is!


 
Thank you Mere and Lol you could be right!  It's '09 so maybe Chataigne... better check with Saira!


----------



## mere girl

Indiana said:


> Thank you Mere and Lol you could be right!  It's '09 so maybe Chataigne... better check with Saira!



yes if it's a Q I'd say chataigne ...


----------



## loveslv

MiuMiuholic said:


> Hihi. I think it was like a limited edition? I bought it preloved but I think it still see one or two on sale via bonanza. Do get it authenticated first though. [emoji5]




Sorry off topic but is bonanza legit?


----------



## Catash

loveslv said:


> Sorry off topic but is bonanza legit?



It is a trading platform like ebay.


----------



## loveslv

Catash said:


> It is a trading platform like ebay.




Oh okay so some bags are okay and some not?


----------



## MiuMiuholic

loveslv said:


> Oh okay so some bags are okay and some not?



Do remember to get the bags authenticated before purchase.


----------



## maxxout

MiuMiuholic said:


> Urrghh...I would really love to get my grubby hands on that lovely 04 rose city.



I will keep an eye out for you. They do come up. I remember when I had mine for sale there were 2 others and with lower prices. Just hang in and you will have yours!


Today: 2004 *GREY* CITY


----------



## MiuMiuholic

maxxout said:


> I will keep an eye out for you. They do come up. I remember when I had mine for sale there were 2 others and with lower prices. Just hang in and you will have yours!
> 
> 
> Today: 2004 *GREY* CITY



Thanks maxxout!!!! They would definitely be the ultimate hg...the hg of all the hgs...&#128525;&#128150;


----------



## squidgee

Indiana said:


> Charbon First



Oh my, Indiana! That is such a yummy shade of chocolate!


----------



## Slc9

Indiana said:


> Charbon First



Love  and I want


----------



## Violet Bleu

I can't stop carrying this!


----------



## SilverStCloud

2005 Black City keeping me happy on this wet grey morning.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SilverStCloud said:


> 2005 Black City keeping me happy on this wet grey morning.


Very classic


----------



## Izzy48

M


----------



## maddie66

Bleu Obscur City [emoji170]


----------



## BPC

My black rh Hip to walk my bulldogs and some shopping.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

After a long pressure filled...and tiring week...I have decided to change my hamiliton black city to my 05 Z tag black city...thus expressing my hope that like my black city, I can relax and slouch and just be myself. &#127752;


----------



## SilverStCloud

Camel Twiggy is having a lovely morning out, even though the skies are grey and threatening to pour.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

maddie66 said:


> Bleu Obscur City [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995375


Dark and beautiful


----------



## SilverStCloud

Hamilton First about to leave for her first wedding with me.


----------



## Catash

Casual weekend with Bleu Lazuli City and black Triple Tour!


----------



## maddie66

Anthracite Folk for Saturday errands.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Catash said:


> Casual weekend with Bleu Lazuli City and black Triple Tour!



You look gorgeous!&#9786;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

maddie66 said:


> Anthracite Folk for Saturday errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997964



Wow...understated but yet so chic!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

SilverStCloud said:


> Hamilton First about to leave for her first wedding with me.



This bag is looking better and better!&#128522;


----------



## maddie66

MiuMiuholic said:


> Wow...understated but yet so chic!




Thanks so much!  [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## heaRtB

Today's purse[emoji162]


----------



## MiuMiuholic

heaRtB said:


> Today's purse[emoji162]



Breathtakingly beautiful.&#9786;


----------



## heaRtB

MiuMiuholic said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful.[emoji5]




Thank you MiuMiuholic[emoji4]


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Mini Twiggy on a carefree Sunday &#128522;


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton  City *


----------



## dangerouscurves

My Emilio Pucci Newton bag. I love this bag!


----------



## beauxgoris

black PH first.


----------



## sodapop21

my day in sahara color.
ChuChuOo nice leather


----------



## Quapa

It was yesterday but my gris poivre town with rg hardware


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Quapa said:


> It was yesterday but my gris poivre town with rg hardware



This colour looks very pretty, great neutral!


----------



## oOChuChuOo

sodapop21 said:


> my day in sahara color.
> ChuChuOo nice leather



Thanks sodapop! I like your collection!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Turquoise RH City to work...&#128153;


----------



## Mendezhm

My BL rh city is keeping me company in carline. [emoji170]


----------



## shayna07

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3000166
> 
> My BL rh city is keeping me company in carline. [emoji170]





Love this color!!! My BL RH City also kept me company while traveling today!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Accompanied by my super smooshy workhorse, the 2005 Black City.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Carried my 05 turquoise city rh today.


----------



## bagnshoe

squidgee said:


> View attachment 2993714
> 
> 07 City today with my new rockstuds and I'm loving the combo!



lovely combo


----------



## SelectCollect04

My City Bag!


----------



## SelectCollect04

shayna07 said:


> Love this color!!! My BL RH City also kept me company while traveling today!
> 
> View attachment 3000484


Cute color!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SelectCollect04 said:


> My City Bag!


Love those boots!


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> Accompanied by my super smooshy workhorse, the 2005 Black City.



Wow, the leather looks to die for...


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Blue lazuli RH City.


----------



## SilverStCloud

rbleather said:


> Wow, the leather looks to die for...



Thanks, Rbleather! Yes, her leather is truly TDF. Silky, soft, wrinkly, puffy in the right places... Mmmm...

I just moisturised her last night and so she is looking even more fab and saturated now.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Blue Lazuli RH City to work.


----------



## girlhasbags

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3000166
> 
> My BL rh city is keeping me company in carline. [emoji170]




Love that blue!


----------



## Livia1

MiuMiuholic said:


> Carried my 05 turquoise city rh today.









  05 Turquoise has always been THE Bbag for me. It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Livia1 said:


> wuerziworld.de/Smilies/wirr/wirr12.gif
> 
> 05 Turquoise has always been THE Bbag for me. It's absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks Livia1. &#128512;


----------



## SilverStCloud

Wanted to give '05 City a break today... But she's looking at me so longingly! How do you resist that???


----------



## Mendezhm

SilverStCloud said:


> Wanted to give '05 City a break today... But she's looking at me so longingly! How do you resist that???




Just gorgeous. Simply irresistible. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SilverStCloud

Mendezhm said:


> Just gorgeous. Simply irresistible. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks, Mendezhm! She really is looking extra coy to me today. She is completely puddling into the loveliest, smooshiest pool of leather.


----------



## maddie66

New-to-me 2004 Marigold First! [emoji169]


----------



## MiuMiuholic

maddie66 said:


> New-to-me 2004 Marigold First! [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003195



Gorgeous golden yellow! &#9786;&#128155;


----------



## BPC

Cumin rh city


----------



## sodapop21

marigold yellow


----------



## MAGJES

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, Mendezhm! She really is looking extra coy to me today. She is completely puddling into the loveliest, smooshiest pool of leather.



I LOVE these pics!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

maddie66 said:


> New-to-me 2004 Marigold First! [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003195


Great color for Summer


----------



## Loveheart

forest green perforated work with brushed gold rh


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2004 True red first PH &#10084;


----------



## SilverStCloud

Day out with my black ME with silver hardware. And my snowy owl charm hanging off her is experiencing his first rainy day.


----------



## girlhasbags

SilverStCloud said:


> Day out with my black ME with silver hardware. And my snowy owl charm hanging off her is experiencing his first rainy day.




Nice


----------



## EmileLove

My 2005 black city again.


----------



## SilverStCloud

EmileLove said:


> My 2005 black city again.
> 
> View attachment 3006409



Absolutely amazing leather! Still can't get over how gloriously wrinkly yours is! *drool*


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Black RGGH City &#9825;!


----------



## oOChuChuOo

EmileLove said:


> My 2005 black city again.
> 
> View attachment 3006409



Amazing puddle of wrinkled leather! She's amazing!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2007 Mogano Part time RH. &#128064;


----------



## Greengoddess8

Dolma 05 and I out running errands


----------



## Greengoddess8

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, Mendezhm! She really is looking extra coy to me today. She is completely puddling into the loveliest, smooshiest pool of leather.


This bag is TDF!!!!! How could you ever resist her


maddie66 said:


> New-to-me 2004 Marigold First! [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003195


Beautiful marigold first!  It is my favorite of the B yellows


Loveheart said:


> forest green perforated work with brushed gold rh


Beautiful green...with the brushed gold!


SilverStCloud said:


> Day out with my black ME with silver hardware. And my snowy owl charm hanging off her is experiencing his first rainy day.


Your owl charm is one of my favorites ever!  The bags not bag either


EmileLove said:


> My 2005 black city again.
> 
> View attachment 3006409


The leather and winkles in this bag make me hyperventilate every time I see her!


oOChuChuOo said:


> Black RGGH City &#9825;!


The black looks sooo yummy with the rose gold hardware


----------



## seagullz

I am wearing the 2005 Chocolate City today.


----------



## EmileLove

SilverStCloud said:


> Absolutely amazing leather! Still can't get over how gloriously wrinkly yours is! *drool*





oOChuChuOo said:


> Amazing puddle of wrinkled leather! She's amazing!





Greengoddess8 said:


> The leather and winkles in this bag make me hyperventilate every time I see her!



Thank you all! It's amazing how different the leather can be within a season. I have another 2005 F/W black city that is silky and smooth like yours, SilverStCloud. Then I saw this wrinkly one and I thought the leather was different enough to justify owning both! 

I love my "fraternal twins" equally.


----------



## EmileLove

oOChuChuOo said:


> Black RGGH City &#9825;!



Black with RGGH is so gorgeous and classic!



Greengoddess8 said:


> Dolma 05 and I out running errands





seagullz said:


> I am wearing the 2005 Chocolate City today.



Love both of these 2005 oldies. Perfect choice for the weekend.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Greengoddess8 said:


> Dolma 05 and I out running errands



Gorgeous puddle of green smooshy leather with a lovely charm. &#9786;


----------



## Catash

Greengoddess8 said:


> Dolma 05 and I out running errands



Didn't know you have  Dolma. It is very pretty.


----------



## SilverStCloud

EmileLove said:


> Thank you all! It's amazing how different the leather can be within a season. I have another 2005 F/W black city that is silky and smooth like yours, SilverStCloud. Then I saw this wrinkly one and I thought the leather was different enough to justify owning both!
> 
> I love my "fraternal twins" equally.
> 
> View attachment 3007554



EmileLove, is the wrinkly leather thicker than the smooth one? I've always been curious about that.


----------



## girlhasbags

My newly rehabbed Gucci half moon


----------



## Scandibabe

Black hip with rose gold hardware. Thanks for leting me share!


----------



## Sssy

Greengoddess8 said:


> Dolma 05 and I out running errands



Beautiful  And I love the charm


----------



## EmileLove

SilverStCloud said:


> EmileLove, is the wrinkly leather thicker than the smooth one? I've always been curious about that.



Yes, the wrinkly leather feels thicker. The smooth one feels more fragile even though it really isn't.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

*2007 Mogano Part Time RH again....*


----------



## clamybebeh

beige metallic edge mini city


----------



## seagullz

Wearing 2007 RH City today.

I am kinda of like the split tassels though..for vintage look. Maybe one fine day if i have the mood, i will try to stick them together but i have extra tassels anyway.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

2012 City.


----------



## Greengoddess8

seagullz said:


> I am wearing the 2005 Chocolate City today.


Gorgeous chocolate yumminess!


EmileLove said:


> Thank you all! It's amazing how different the leather can be within a season. I have another 2005 F/W black city that is silky and smooth like yours, SilverStCloud. Then I saw this wrinkly one and I thought the leather was different enough to justify owning both!
> 
> I love my "fraternal twins" equally.
> 
> View attachment 3007554


I adore both of your 05 black beauties!!!  I have one that is similar to your lovely silky smooth. But, if I had seen the wrinkly I would have bought her too!!! I so need to find a super wrinkly oldie!!!! Universe send me a thick, wrinkly, chewy, soft, oldie city in any color but red, orange, or pink!!


EmileLove said:


> Black with RGGH is so gorgeous and classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love both of these 2005 oldies. Perfect choice for the weekend.


Thank you EmileLove!  As are either of your black beauties!


MiuMiuholic said:


> Gorgeous puddle of green smooshy leather with a lovely charm. &#9786;


Thanks MM!  You know me and green


Catash said:


> Didn't know you have  Dolma. It is very pretty.


Thanks Catash! I love using Dolma!  She has a great tick leather


Sssy said:


> Beautiful  And I love the charm



Thank you Sssy!  I thought that Dolma needed the little butterfly to keep her company


----------



## MiuMiuholic

EmileLove said:


> Thank you all! It's amazing how different the leather can be within a season. I have another 2005 F/W black city that is silky and smooth like yours, SilverStCloud. Then I saw this wrinkly one and I thought the leather was different enough to justify owning both!
> 
> I love my "fraternal twins" equally.
> 
> View attachment 3007554



Omg...so I am not the only one who owns 2 x 2005 black city. &#128517;


----------



## EmileLove

MiuMiuholic said:


> Omg...so I am not the only one who owns 2 x 2005 black city. &#55357;&#56837;



There's no bag addiction like Bal addiction.


----------



## EmileLove

Greengoddess8 said:
			
		

> I adore both of your 05 black beauties!!!  I have one that is similar to your lovely silky smooth. But, if I had seen the wrinkly I would have bought her too!!! I so need to find a super wrinkly oldie!!!! Universe send me a thick, wrinkly, chewy, soft, oldie city in any color but red, orange, or pink!!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I'd take any Bal oldie with thick, wrinkly, chewy, and soft leather, including red, orange, and pink.  Funny enough the bags that would complete my collection are a red (2003 or 2004 - but who isn't looking for this?) and a 2005 magenta.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

EmileLove said:


> There's no bag addiction like Bal addiction.



Oh yes..&#128518;


----------



## girlhasbags

seagullz said:


> Wearing 2007 RH City today.
> 
> 
> 
> I am kinda of like the split tassels though..for vintage look. Maybe one fine day if i have the mood, i will try to stick them together but i have extra tassels anyway.




Love that coin,purse. What kind is it?


----------



## seagullz

girlhasbags said:


> Love that coin,purse. What kind is it?



You can read more about it from this thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/yeeeehaaa-the-pod-rogue-is-back-892247-16.html


----------



## Greengoddess8

EmileLove said:


> Greengoddess8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore both of your 05 black beauties!!!  I have one that is similar to your lovely silky smooth. But, if I had seen the wrinkly I would have bought her too!!! I so need to find a super wrinkly oldie!!!! Universe send me a thick, wrinkly, chewy, soft, oldie city in any color but red, orange, or pink!!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I'd take any Bal oldie with thick, wrinkly, chewy, and soft leather, including red, orange, and pink.  Funny enough the bags that would complete my collection are a red (2003 or 2004 - but who isn't looking for this?) and a 2005 magenta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know now that you mention it....I might take those colors too!  I just wouldn't be able to wear them. They really clash with my coloring. Love the colors, they just don't love me back. Yes, those are very difficult colors to come by...But, I know you will find them. You've found all the others!!!! I'll keep an eye out for you
Click to expand...


----------



## Greengoddess8

MiuMiuholic said:


> Omg...so I am not the only one who owns 2 x 2005 black city. &#128517;



I know, right!!!!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Greengoddess8 said:


> I know, right!!!!



I feel less guilty now. &#128517;


----------



## MAGJES

clamybebeh said:


> View attachment 3008653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beige metallic edge mini city



That is SO pretty!


----------



## jennaprov

Buckeyemommy said:


> 2012 City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008836


major bag envy


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Chocolate City RH &#128157;


----------



## mindyharwell

2012 Work in Poker Fonce


----------



## MiuMiuholic

My 2005 hg. &#128536;


----------



## Greengoddess8

clamybebeh said:


> View attachment 3008653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beige metallic edge mini city


What an adorable neutral!  Fab


seagullz said:


> Wearing 2007 RH City today.
> 
> I am kinda of like the split tassels though..for vintage look. Maybe one fine day if i have the mood, i will try to stick them together but i have extra tassels anyway.


I like the vintage look on some of my b bags too  Your 07 is too cool!


Buckeyemommy said:


> 2012 City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008836


This makes me smile


mindyharwell said:


> 2012 Work in Poker Fonce


Gorgeous!


MiuMiuholic said:


> My 2005 hg. &#128536;



OMG, I love the yellow pod on chocolate 05!!!! Beautiful MM


----------



## SilverStCloud

MiuMiuholic said:


> My 2005 hg. &#128536;



Awww... So lovely....


----------



## MiuMiuholic

SilverStCloud said:


> Awww... So lovely....



Thanks SilverStCloud. I am equally in love with your hamiliton Chevre first. 
&#128525;






Greengoddess8 said:


> What an adorable neutral!  Fab
> 
> I like the vintage look on some of my b bags too  Your 07 is too cool!
> 
> This makes me smile
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> OMG, I love the yellow pod on chocolate 05!!!! Beautiful MM



Thanks Greengoddess8! &#128518; Looks like banana topping on a chocolate cake. &#128538;


----------



## Greengoddess8

MiuMiuholic said:


> Thanks SilverStCloud. I am equally in love with your hamiliton Chevre first.
> &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Greengoddess8! &#128518; Looks like banana topping on a chocolate cake. &#128538;



It does!  And, now I want that for dessert


----------



## MiuMiuholic

greengoddess8 said:


> it does!  And, now i want that for dessert


&#128515;&#127847;


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Using my mini indigo twiggy today....


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

LOREBUNDE said:


> Using my mini indigo twiggy today....



Stunning! 
What year is this?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

foxmomlovesbbag said:


> stunning!
> What year is this?


 '05


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MiuMiuholic said:


> My 2005 hg. &#128536;


Love the charm


----------



## MAGJES

2006 Blueberry City


----------



## zestypasta

Apple city perfection....glows like a neon sign in the sunlight !


----------



## Livia1

zestypasta said:


> Apple city perfection....glows like a neon sign in the sunlight !



Gorgeous


----------



## zestypasta

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous



Many thanks, I tend to be shy about posting bags. But she is my favorite...until a few days from now.....muhahahahaha!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love the charm



&#128522; thanks LOUKPEACH!


----------



## maroon72

zestypasta said:


> Apple city perfection....glows like a neon sign in the sunlight !


WOW, zestypasta, your Apple Green city is absolutely glorious beyond words!!!  She is just exquisite and breathtaking and my heart always palpitates wildly when I see an Apple green city!! 

The only reasons that I do not have one is that (1) I have never been fortunate enough to serendipitously stumble upon one in great condition during financially auspicious times and (2) I am terrified that if I actually did and purchased one, that I would be too fearful to carry such an incredibly beautiful but light-colored bag. : :cry:

 However, the vexing and paradoxical conundrum is that I continue to ardent yearn for and dream about having and carrying one of these awe-inspiring AG beauties!!! Thank you so much for sharing pictures of your amazingly beautiful AG with all of us so that we can at least enjoy her vicariously through you! :greengrin:


----------



## MiuMiuholic

zestypasta said:


> Apple city perfection....glows like a neon sign in the sunlight !



Gorgeous AG city! What a wonderful bag to carry now that summer is here. &#9786; it would be great to wear a white dress with it. &#128518;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

This fab TODS! I never knew its name; purchased it from the boutique two years ago.


----------



## Catash

Super pretty!!


----------



## zestypasta

Thanks all!

Maroon72, I too walk around in great fear whenever I carry her, trust! I walk around all day checking surfaces for invisible puddles of stickiness before I lay her down anywhere, try to avoid touching the handles as much as possible for fear of depositing body oil anywhere on them, and wind up lurching  about  with  Scaly Claws  like The Creature from the Black Lagoon since I cannot apply ANY hand lotion all day! Little childern run in terror!

It's exactly like the pic below...but with a super hot Apple Green City hanging from my upper arm...hmmm...not good?


----------



## EmileLove

zestypasta said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Maroon72, I too walk around in great fear whenever I carry her, trust! I walk around all day checking surfaces for invisible puddles of stickiness before I lay her down anywhere, try to avoid touching the handles as much as possible for fear of depositing body oil anywhere on them, and wind up lurching  about  with  Scaly Claws  like The Creature from the Black Lagoon since I cannot apply ANY hand lotion all day! Little childern run in terror!
> 
> It's exactly like the pic below...but with a super hot Apple Green City hanging from my upper arm...hmmm...not good?



This is hilarious. I can completely see an AG city hanging from the crook of that arm! It has already been said above, but your AG is absolutely stunning and appears to be in AMAZING condition!


I was inspired by LOREBUNDE's 2005 indigo twiggy, so I am carrying my 2005 indigo city today.


----------



## Livia1

EmileLove said:


> This is hilarious. I can completely see an AG city hanging from the crook of that arm! It has already been said above, but your AG is absolutely stunning and appears to be in AMAZING condition!
> 
> 
> I was inspired by LOREBUNDE's 2005 indigo twiggy, so I am carrying my 2005 indigo city today.
> 
> View attachment 3014922



 Wowsa! When I first fell in love with Bal, an Indigo City or First was one of my dream bags.
Yours is simply gorgeous!


----------



## zestypasta

EmileLove said:


> This is hilarious. I can completely see an AG city hanging from the crook of that arm! It has already been said above, but your AG is absolutely stunning and appears to be in AMAZING condition!
> 
> 
> I was inspired by LOREBUNDE's 2005 indigo twiggy, so I am carrying my 2005 indigo city today.
> 
> View attachment 3014922



Good lord! That is amazing, one I've never seen!...please oh please show us your goodies!

I am doing a google search right now for more pictures of this bag...if another has ever been captured!


----------



## thompk

zestypasta said:


> Apple city perfection....glows like a neon sign in the sunlight !




Ahhh!! This is TDF!!! I can't wait until I someday get my hands on an AG city!!! This one makes me On my way! any to take a bite out of her!! Beautiful, Zesty!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Me. Going. To. Steal. [emoji83][emoji83][emoji83]


----------



## Catash

AAhh.....Where did you find this beauty!?



EmileLove said:


> This is hilarious. I can completely see an AG city hanging from the crook of that arm! It has already been said above, but your AG is absolutely stunning and appears to be in AMAZING condition!
> 
> 
> I was inspired by LOREBUNDE's 2005 indigo twiggy, so I am carrying my 2005 indigo city today.
> 
> View attachment 3014922


----------



## EmileLove

Livia1 said:


> Wowsa! When I first fell in love with Bal, an Indigo City or First was one of my dream bags.
> Yours is simply gorgeous!





zestypasta said:


> Good lord! That is amazing, one I've never seen!...please oh please show us your goodies!
> 
> I am doing a google search right now for more pictures of this bag...if another has ever been captured!





Catash said:


> AAhh.....Where did you find this beauty!?



Thank you all!!


----------



## zestypasta

thompk said:


> Ahhh!! This is TDF!!! I can't wait until I someday get my hands on an AG city!!! This one makes me On my way! any to take a bite out of her!! Beautiful, Zesty!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Me. Going. To. Steal. [emoji83][emoji83][emoji83]



Must you steal my Apple? Please don't ! She's my onlyest love...! 

And that indigo! Seriously, I used to think all the hype about older bags was a bit much. Especially since they are harder to come by. But, truly I would rather have an older bag over the newer ones anytime. The leather is just incomparable! 

If you can get one, get one! Fix it up when you can, but get one. They are amazing. 

My onlyest love!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 black city rh. &#128518;&#128582;


----------



## MademoiselleD

Bal city giant silver hardware  my all time fav bag


----------



## miasvault

Switched it up today and wore my Sahara RH City. Love wearing her with olive green tank and ripped denim.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2007 Mogano RH Part Time


----------



## peacebabe

OH NO ..... You are making me GREEN with envy!!!

Stunning piece !!! I can feel your stress using it too ! 


zestypasta said:


> Apple city perfection....glows like a neon sign in the sunlight !


----------



## irs06

Im wearing my Faure Le Page to my meetings today [emoji7]


----------



## Mydu

LV Eva in Damier Ebene. I love crossbody bags [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## jellyv

This is a thread for posting about *Balenciaga* bags, for those who may not realize which forum this is.

Today, Cumin City with mini SGH.


----------



## zestypasta

peacebabe said:


> OH NO ..... You are making me GREEN with envy!!!
> 
> Stunning piece !!! I can feel your stress using it too !



I wish I could just relax and accept that these bags just can't stay pristine. I believe you okayed this one for purchase too! I swear, it seems like if I stare at them too long, the corners get rubbed!

What I really need is to get an older one that's got darker handles, rubbed corners, and some serious love wear on it and just fling it around! I saw a Bordeaux here a few days ago that looked perfect with it's wear, all broken in and slouchy! That's just what my OCD needs !


----------



## Catash

Took my 04 Eggplant City out the first time!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Catash said:


> Took my 04 Eggplant City out the first time!



Gorgeous Catash. How did you manage to keep the beautiful eggplant for so long before bringing her out? &#128518;


----------



## SilverStCloud

Spectacular! Stunning! She's a beauty, Catash!


----------



## Catash

MiuMiuholic said:


> Gorgeous Catash. How did you manage to keep the beautiful eggplant for so long before bringing her out? &#128518;





SilverStCloud said:


> Spectacular! Stunning! She's a beauty, Catash!



Thanks!  She is in pristine condition. Can't believe she is 11 years old.


----------



## zestypasta

Catash said:


> Took my 04 Eggplant City out the first time!



Good lord! What a gorgeous thing!


----------



## peacebabe

Now im PURPLE in envy !!!

I always love eggplant & i think it's the only purple that doesn't fade! Lucky girl !!!



Catash said:


> Took my 04 Eggplant City out the first time!


----------



## peacebabe

I hear you totally !!!

I have brand new Bals which, till now, only for my "smelling" & admiring pleasure !!!

I know it sounds silly, but im just so scared to use it!!! So im using my preloved most of the time!



zestypasta said:


> I wish I could just relax and accept that these bags just can't stay pristine. I believe you okayed this one for purchase too! I swear, it seems like if I stare at them too long, the corners get rubbed!
> 
> What I really need is to get an older one that's got darker handles, rubbed corners, and some serious love wear on it and just fling it around! I saw a Bordeaux here a few days ago that looked perfect with it's wear, all broken in and slouchy! That's just what my OCD needs !


----------



## Catash

Yes I was lucky to get this bag. Very expensive though. 



zestypasta said:


> Good lord! What a gorgeous thing!





peacebabe said:


> Now im PURPLE in envy !!!
> 
> I always love eggplant & i think it's the only purple that doesn't fade! Lucky girl !!!


----------



## zestypasta

Catash said:


> Yes I was lucky to get this bag. Very expensive though.



They can't all be steals! I have to remind myself of that as some seller is bleeding me dry!
Well worth it! What a lovely thing! I've never seen one in person. Is it silky or puffy?


----------



## Catash

zestypasta said:


> They can't all be steals! I have to remind myself of that as some seller is bleeding me dry!
> Well worth it! What a lovely thing! I've never seen one in person. Is it silky or puffy?



It is silky. The leather is really amazing. Smoother than the '05 bags. I got an Anis on layaway. Really excited about that. Will do a reveal as soon as I receive it in July. 

Really love the '04 and '05 bags (I don't have any '01-'03 bags yet). The colors are so vibrant and they don't fade! 

'07 leather is nice but some colors have fading issues.


----------



## zestypasta

Catash said:


> It is silky. The leather is really amazing. Smoother than the '05 bags. I got an Anis on layaway. Really excited about that. Will do a reveal as soon as I receive it in July.
> 
> Really love the '04 and '05 bags (I don't have any '01-'03 bags yet). The colors are so vibrant and they don't fade!
> 
> '07 leather is nice but some colors have fading issues.



Good to know, I'm Worried about the fading! Anis! Score!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Black First &#128526;


----------



## vintagejess

The Black Beauty - my F/W 2006 RH City &#10084;


----------



## rycechica1016

Cyclamen City rggh [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Naminami

Today with black city :


----------



## heaRtB

With my cassis today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megchuahiock

Perfect summer companion! My coquelicot velo with my bleu lavande wallet sitting patiently in the car as we drive to Cultus Lake this morning [emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## s.tighe

Birks + Bal (Anthra)


----------



## mindless

Rose azalee city


----------



## SilverStCloud

'03 First with pewter hardware. So soft, so silky and completely smooshy. Mmmm...


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> '03 First with pewter hardware. So soft, so silky and completely smooshy. Mmmm...



Oh my, that leather looks scrumptious!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Catash said:


> Took my 04 Eggplant City out the first time!



I love purple bags! Your kitty is also adorable!


----------



## Catash

Violet Bleu said:


> I love purple bags! Your kitty is also adorable!



Thanks! She is a bad kitty though. Really knows how to annoy us.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Catash said:


> Thanks! She is a bad kitty though. Really knows how to annoy us.



Kitties are smart like that!  Both of mine are no angels either. Haha


----------



## aleksandras

Today I had my '14  black City with me. Not that I have too many options, as this is my only Bal so far  But out of all my bags, this is the one I find myself reaching to the most.


----------



## s.tighe

aleksandras said:


> Today I had my '14  black City with me. Not that I have too many options, as this is my only Bal so far  But out of all my bags, this is the one I find myself reaching to the most.
> 
> View attachment 3025820


You can never go wrong with a black Bal city! Classic, classic, classic.


----------



## BPC

heading out with my 05 olive work.


----------



## peacebabe

With my old lady today ;-p
Call her "old lady" as she is so crumpy & wrinkly &#128518;


----------



## s.tighe

Stormy shades for the June gloom. Still power using my new anthracite City... I was on the fence about anthracite for so long, but I've fallen in love with what a chameleon this bag is. 

Riding shotgun with my right PS pointy flat on the morning commute:


----------



## BPC

05 Olive again.

Will finally switch it out to Cumin tomorrow.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

aleksandras said:


> Today I had my '14  black City with me. Not that I have too many options, as this is my only Bal so far  But out of all my bags, this is the one I find myself reaching to the most.
> 
> View attachment 3025820


Awesome


----------



## SilverStCloud

My silky '03 Pewter First again. I thought this shot is particularly interesting with strong natural light on the left blending into artificial yellow light on the right.


----------



## Catash

peacebabe said:


> With my old lady today ;-p
> Call her "old lady" as she is so crumpy & wrinkly &#128518;



Who is she? RT?


----------



## peacebabe

Catash said:


> Who is she? RT?



Its a 09 Poupre


----------



## SilverStCloud

Out with my Hammie First in brushed gold hardware and she is tremendously excited! I'll reveal why soon!


----------



## SilverStCloud

And here's the reason. I've just picked up her sister!


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> Out with my Hammie First in brushed gold hardware and she is tremendously excited! I'll reveal why soon!


This combo makes me weep. searching high and low for her "mama", a city. Saw your rouge first too. Also breathtaking. If you don't mind me asking, where in the world have you found them? First is too small for me for daily use, but I have never seen a first from this collection on the market (and I'm always looking for new places to search!). Congrats on your new rouge, the color is amazing, isn't it!


----------



## Catash

Wow two Hammies! 



SilverStCloud said:


> And here's the reason. I've just picked up her sister!


----------



## maroon72

SilverStCloud said:


> And here's the reason. I've just picked up her sister!


This is just beautiful, SilverStCloud!!   I love your bag and your adorable, exquisite kitty!!  I have the Bal Rouge Red Hamilton in a city and it is such an elegant, beautiful bag. May you carry your lovely bag in great health for years to come!


----------



## SilverStCloud

s.tighe said:


> This combo makes me weep. searching high and low for her "mama", a city. Saw your rouge first too. Also breathtaking. If you don't mind me asking, where in the world have you found them? First is too small for me for daily use, but I have never seen a first from this collection on the market (and I'm always looking for new places to search!). Congrats on your new rouge, the color is amazing, isn't it!



Hi S.Tighe! Thank you. The 2012/13 Holiday range is really pretty, eh? I acquired both Hammie Firsts from two different private sellers. They're both in fantastic condition so they weren't used much at all which is a shame, but I'm not complaining! Admittedly, I'm a little terrified to use the rouge as it would crush me to see the handles darken. I'm in two minds about using a little FHO to protect her. Do you feel the same way about your rouge City?


----------



## SilverStCloud

Catash said:


> Wow two Hammies!





maroon72 said:


> This is just beautiful, SilverStCloud!!   I love your bag and your adorable, exquisite kitty!!  I have the Bal Rouge Red Hamilton in a city and it is such an elegant, beautiful bag. May you carry your lovely bag in great health for years to come!



Thank you!!! And Maroon72, that's my chinchilla persian kitty, Slash.


----------



## FunBagz

Taking my new Town to the Stones show! &#128513;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SilverStCloud said:


> And here's the reason. I've just picked up her sister!


Love it!


----------



## SilverStCloud

My stunning new Hammie First in rouge!


----------



## Livia1

^ Beautiful (makes me miss mine :shame

Carrying my* black Hamilton City* today.


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> Hi S.Tighe! Thank you. The 2012/13 Holiday range is really pretty, eh? I acquired both Hammie Firsts from two different private sellers. They're both in fantastic condition so they weren't used much at all which is a shame, but I'm not complaining! Admittedly, I'm a little terrified to use the rouge as it would crush me to see the handles darken. I'm in two minds about using a little FHO to protect her. Do you feel the same way about your rouge City?




Hi there! Lucky you for getting two beauties in great condition. I am a handle purist and a handle freak! I've never used FHO before, but I tend to favor dark colored bags that can take a bit more abuse and not show it. My rouge Jammie came to me nearly pristine but for a small dirty spot top center of the back handle, right by the stitching. In a flurry of panic I attacked it with a damp q-tip and made it worse... Not that anyone in the world would ever notice but me, but it freaked me out enough that I obsessed and immediately ordered the LH cleaner... I've yet to use it for fear of exacerbating something that is only visible to me when I scrutinize!! 

I never use shoulder straps in city bags because I think they are annoyingly slippery, so I try to carry on my forearm as much as possible, esp when I have long sleeves on, and never apply moisturizer! Sad, isn't it how calculated we (I) become in the pursuit of preservation!! I often wish I could just not care and use every bag like I use my OG black city, which has taken her licks and earned a forever place in my heart for her years of good service!  

If you do use the FHO, please let me know how it goes! xo


----------



## s.tighe

My OG f/w 2011 black city. My first Bal that I waited 7 years for, and carried without interruption from January 2012 to December 2013. Earlier this year I bought a near mint 2005 black city to replace her because she was looking worn out and I figured I'd gotten my hands in my HG at a fantastic price. But in the end it felt like the ultimate act of ingratitude and I couldn't do it. I resold the 05 (in a nanosecond) and knew that while my girl may amass sisters and cousins, she would never be replaced.


----------



## peacebabe

Oh my ! U used her continuously for 2 years and the handle sealant still intact !
It's either she is super durable or you are super careful!  Either way, it's amazing !



s.tighe said:


> My OG f/w 2011 black city. My first Bal that I waited 7 years for, and carried without interruption from January 2012 to December 2013. Earlier this year I bought a near mint 2005 black city to replace her because she was looking worn out and I figured I'd gotten my hands in my HG at a fantastic price. But in the end it felt like the ultimate act of ingratitude and I couldn't do it. I resold the 05 (in a nanosecond) and knew that while my girl may amass sisters and cousins, she would never be replaced.
> View attachment 3030778


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Oh my ! U used her continuously for 2 years and the handle sealant still intact !
> 
> It's either she is super durable or you are super careful!  Either way, it's amazing !




The sealant is only just beginning to crack! I treated her like a Faberge Egg for the first year but then just let it all go and slung her around with reckless abandon! I have new handles in order @ the bal boutique, but don't know if I'll bother with it.


----------



## dolali

s.tighe said:


> My OG f/w 2011 black city. My first Bal that I waited 7 years for, and carried without interruption from January 2012 to December 2013. Earlier this year I bought a near mint 2005 black city to replace her because she was looking worn out and I figured I'd gotten my hands in my HG at a fantastic price. But in the end it felt like the ultimate act of ingratitude and I couldn't do it. I resold the 05 (in a nanosecond) and knew that while my girl may amass sisters and cousins, she would never be replaced.
> View attachment 3030778



Beautiful bag! I love your story. You are definitely a loyal person


----------



## Mendezhm

With my Bleu Lazuli rh city on this casual Saturday. [emoji170]


----------



## s.tighe

dolali said:


> Beautiful bag! I love your story. You are definitely a loyal person



Thanks dolali. I'd be curious to start a thread about everyone's first Bal... I think there are a lot of stories out there! These bags take ahold of people in an amazing way and I'd like to know stuff like, how long did you wait to get it? What year/style/color was it? Did you keep it or sell it? I'm too much a newbie here to start that thread though... Afraid I don't have the street cred (Bal cred?) to get people to jump in!


----------



## Livia1

s.tighe said:


> Thanks dolali. I'd be curious to start a thread about everyone's first Bal... I think there are a lot of stories out there! These bags take ahold of people in an amazing way and I'd like to know stuff like, how long did you wait to get it? What year/style/color was it? Did you keep it or sell it? I'm too much a newbie here to start that thread though... Afraid I don't have the street cred (Bal cred?) to get people to jump in!




That thread already exists ... sorry, I'm on the app so I'm not going to do a search but it's there, somewhere [emoji4]


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3030861
> 
> With my Bleu Lazuli rh city on this casual Saturday. [emoji170]




Great casual look! I'm in UK so today we had rain, rain and more rain. Ended up in black leggings, striped t and cardigan for my grocery shopping run ( Matelasse GM in black came too). Debated putting my boots in as it was so good, grey and wet - I envy you in shorts!!


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

peacebabe said:


> I hear you totally !!!
> 
> I have brand new Bals which, till now, only for my "smelling" & admiring pleasure !!!
> 
> I know it sounds silly, but im just so scared to use it!!! So im using my preloved most of the time!



Agreed! Had TomAto twiggy years ago, and a rose pink First both of which I sold because I hated getting any marks/corner wear. I swear I used to scrutinise my bags for wear out and about in daylight until I realised if anyone saw me they would think I was loopy.... So now most of my bags are black ( boring I know!) which is less troublesome. I am 
waiting on. Preloved ecru Matelasse from VC which already has some marks; therefore I won't be terrified to use it!! One of the mums I see in the gym has a cream Mulberry bag she just chucks around - she told me it goes out in the rain on her kids soccer games, wears it with dark denim and it goes on the floor in the coffee shop - just wish I was brave enough to do that , lol


----------



## bagnshoe

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3030861
> 
> With my Bleu Lazuli rh city on this casual Saturday. [emoji170]



Love your outfit and of course your bleu city


----------



## Mendezhm

Pradameinhofgang said:


> Great casual look! I'm in UK so today we had rain, rain and more rain. Ended up in black leggings, striped t and cardigan for my grocery shopping run ( Matelasse GM in black came too). Debated putting my boots in as it was so good, grey and wet - I envy you in shorts!!




Oh no! Sorry you're having some bad weather. I live in Florida, so it's pretty hot and sunny. But along with that comes humidity and afternoon showers almost every day. It's sometimes hard to decide which bag to carry bc of the rain. (Especially if it's a LV with vachetta). [emoji16]



bagnshoe said:


> Love your outfit and of course your bleu city




Many thanks! [emoji170][emoji8][emoji170][emoji8]


----------



## SilverStCloud

s.tighe said:


> Hi there! Lucky you for getting two beauties in great condition. I am a handle purist and a handle freak! I've never used FHO before, but I tend to favor dark colored bags that can take a bit more abuse and not show it. My rouge Jammie came to me nearly pristine but for a small dirty spot top center of the back handle, right by the stitching. In a flurry of panic I attacked it with a damp q-tip and made it worse... Not that anyone in the world would ever notice but me, but it freaked me out enough that I obsessed and immediately ordered the LH cleaner... I've yet to use it for fear of exacerbating something that is only visible to me when I scrutinize!!
> 
> I never use shoulder straps in city bags because I think they are annoyingly slippery, so I try to carry on my forearm as much as possible, esp when I have long sleeves on, and never apply moisturizer! Sad, isn't it how calculated we (I) become in the pursuit of preservation!! I often wish I could just not care and use every bag like I use my OG black city, which has taken her licks and earned a forever place in my heart for her years of good service!
> 
> If you do use the FHO, please let me know how it goes! xo





I have used FHO on only one other bag before, my '08 Saddle Twiggy. She came to me in pristine condition and I wanted to try and maintain her handles as best as I could. But even with the application of the FHO and being religious about using the bag by the straps only, the handles darkened. Urgh!!!! Why?!!!!

Anyway, I have applied a very light, and I do mean a truly tiny amount of FHO on my rouge Hammie handles. She appears to be okay. And so i'm leaning towards applying another light coat tonight.


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> I have used FHO on only one other bag before, my '08 Saddle Twiggy. She came to me in pristine condition and I wanted to try and maintain her handles as best as I could. But even with the application of the FHO and being religious about using the bag by the straps only, the handles darkened. Urgh!!!! Why?!!!!
> 
> Anyway, I have applied a very light, and I do mean a truly tiny amount of FHO on my rouge Hammie handles. She appears to be okay. And so i'm leaning towards applying another light coat tonight.



Here's how ridiculous I am with handle paranoia: I have a rarely used 09 white city that I paid too much for solely because the handles were clean (couldn't find perfect... It seems that totally unused, un-discolored white bags don't pop up a whole lot). I considered going down to my sweet local knitting shop to have the ladies there color match the mellowed white with some soft yarn and knit me some handle sweaters with a very tight knit. As I sit here, it actually sounds like a perfectly sane idea all over again... Surely it's not.

Oh handles, you vex me so.


----------



## bagreedy

Today I'm giving my BV Veneta a break. Went to the beach with this


----------



## peacebabe

Oh.... i didnt know that we can buy handles from Balenciaga! Can buy any color? How much does it cost?



s.tighe said:


> The sealant is only just beginning to crack! I treated her like a Faberge Egg for the first year but then just let it all go and slung her around with reckless abandon! I have new handles in order @ the bal boutique, but don't know if I'll bother with it.


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Oh.... i didnt know that we can buy handles from Balenciaga! Can buy any color? How much does it cost?



Yes you can, but unfortunately not in any color. They can do black because it is a  constant (variances in undertones notwithstanding). I didn't ask about other colors but the SA did say "we can do it because it's black," which leads me to believe it's not possible with past season colors. It's definitely not cheap, I was quoted $230, and it takes like 4-6 weeks to get the handles in from wherever they come from (Italy??). 

But at least there's an option for tired black handles. I've decided that any current season bags I may happen to buy, I'm also going to make a habit of buying an additional set of tassels. While in the boutique I also bought new tassels for my black city ($30... robbery for a few strips of leather but what can you do), and I am astounded at what a difference fresh tassels can make. A worthwhile investment IMO.

Goodnight!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Too beautiful not to use! Taking her out again for the second time... And on my birthday too!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you for the info! It's good to know that spare handles & tassels can be ordered!

Good night to you too. 



s.tighe said:


> Yes you can, but unfortunately not in any color. They can do black because it is a  constant (variances in undertones notwithstanding). I didn't ask about other colors but the SA did say "we can do it because it's black," which leads me to believe it's not possible with past season colors. It's definitely not cheap, I was quoted $230, and it takes like 4-6 weeks to get the handles in from wherever they come from (Italy??).
> 
> But at least there's an option for tired black handles. I've decided that any current season bags I may happen to buy, I'm also going to make a habit of buying an additional set of tassels. While in the boutique I also bought new tassels for my black city ($30... robbery for a few strips of leather but what can you do), and I am astounded at what a difference fresh tassels can make. A worthwhile investment IMO.
> 
> Goodnight!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Have decided to carry my 05 turquoise rh city.


----------



## zestypasta

s.tighe said:


> Here's how ridiculous I am with handle paranoia: I have a rarely used 09 white city that I paid too much for solely because the handles were clean (couldn't find perfect... It seems that totally unused, un-discolored white bags don't pop up a whole lot). I considered going down to my sweet local knitting shop to have the ladies there color match the mellowed white with some soft yarn and knit me some handle sweaters with a very tight knit. As I sit here, it actually sounds like a perfectly sane idea all over again... Surely it's not.
> 
> Oh handles, you vex me so.



Perfect idea! 

Handles sweaters! Brilliant! We will take two years, learn to knit, and market these to great success!

My contribution to the enterprise will be Corner Cozys! No more rubbing! 

We will be millionaires!

(Who's with us?!....anyone?...)


----------



## s.tighe

zestypasta said:


> Perfect idea!
> 
> Handles sweaters! Brilliant! We will take two years, learn to knit, and market these to great success!
> 
> My contribution to the enterprise will be Corner Cozys! No more rubbing!
> 
> We will be millionaires!
> 
> (Who's with us?!....anyone?...)



Lol. I fell asleep last night thinking the exact same thing... Why the H not? I have some gorgy quadruple ply cashmere yarn that I literally unraveled from a full sweater because i didnt wear the sweater (duh, I live in so cal and it was a turtleneck). I've been wanting to have it made into beanies but maybe I'll do this instead. Who wants some?


----------



## BBNJ

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3030861
> 
> With my Bleu Lazuli rh city on this casual Saturday. [emoji170]



I just love this color!!  Your outfit looks spectacular.


----------



## SilverStCloud

My fave workhorse, '05 City in black, is on my arm today.


----------



## peacebabe

There are knitted handle covers selling in the market . Mainly for LV speedy bag. And i also know some seller can do "make to order" too & it's not cheap. 



zestypasta said:


> Perfect idea!
> 
> Handles sweaters! Brilliant! We will take two years, learn to knit, and market these to great success!
> 
> My contribution to the enterprise will be Corner Cozys! No more rubbing!
> 
> We will be millionaires!
> 
> (Who's with us?!....anyone?...)





s.tighe said:


> Lol. I fell asleep last night thinking the exact same thing... Why the H not? I have some gorgy quadruple ply cashmere yarn that I literally unraveled from a full sweater because i didnt wear the sweater (duh, I live in so cal and it was a turtleneck). I've been wanting to have it made into beanies but maybe I'll do this instead. Who wants some?


----------



## CoachCruiser

Bringing my Bleu Roi crossbody clutch to work for the first time today - goes great with the colors in my flannel on this cold, rainy day in June!


----------



## South Beach

s.tighe said:


> Here's how ridiculous I am with handle paranoia: I have a rarely used 09 white city that I paid too much for solely because the handles were clean (couldn't find perfect... It seems that totally unused, un-discolored white bags don't pop up a whole lot). I considered going down to my sweet local knitting shop to have the ladies there color match the mellowed white with some soft yarn and knit me some handle sweaters with a very tight knit. As I sit here, it actually sounds like a perfectly sane idea all over again... Surely it's not.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh handles, you vex me so.




Can you add twillies to your handles?
I am not familiar with your bag design, but twillies add interest to handle bags and come in so many designs or just solid and of course protect the handles.
HTH!


----------



## s.tighe

South Beach said:


> Can you add twillies to your handles?
> I am not familiar with your bag design, but twillies add interest to handle bags and come in so many designs or just solid and of course protect the handles.
> HTH!



Hi south beach! Thanks for the recommendation! The only twillies I've ever seen have been too decorative for me, I've never seen them in solid colors (I've never looked either tho). I'll check it out!


----------



## SilverStCloud

My super gorgeous ME in silver hardware is accompanying me today. Her leather has really softened so beautifully.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

SilverStCloud said:


> My super gorgeous ME in silver hardware is accompanying me today. Her leather has really softened so beautifully.


Gorgeous!


----------



## SilverStCloud

MiuMiuholic said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks, MiuMiuholic! You've gone missing here on this thread for about a week now. You and your Bals have been missed!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, MiuMiuholic! You've gone missing here on this thread for about a week now. You and your Bals have been missed!



&#9786; you are too kind....I have just gone under the radar but my eyes are feasting in your new babies...&#10084;


----------



## Princess Coco

Today I'm wearing my blue lazuli mgsh. Thank you..


----------



## beauxgoris

Galet first.


----------



## peacebabe

02 Flat Brass Olive Besace.
Loving this style. So light weight & comfy to carry !


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SilverStCloud said:


> My super gorgeous ME in silver hardware is accompanying me today. Her leather has really softened so beautifully.


My fave!!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

LOUKPEACH said:


> My fave!!!!



She's my fave too! Lol. I'm curious as to how much softer the ME leather can get. Could she end up puddling? Hmmm...


----------



## SilverStCloud

Enjoying the thick chewy leather of my '06 Camel Twiggy today.


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> Enjoying the thick chewy leather of my '06 Camel Twiggy today.



Great photo.  The leather looks scrumptious!


----------



## SilverStCloud

rbleather said:


> Great photo.  The leather looks scrumptious!



Aww... Thank you! But I didn't have to do much really because the leather is naturally so amazing.


----------



## BBNJ

Princess Coco said:


> Today I'm wearing my blue lazuli mgsh. Thank you..



Love!


----------



## maddie66

2010 light olive Maxi Twiggy today!


----------



## jazmini

*Balenciaga Navy Pochette *


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Balenciaga hamiliton black city with my new florentine pod in noir


----------



## BPC

I'm cheating on Bal today.


----------



## Livia1

BPC said:


> I'm cheating on Bal today.






Ok, me too :sunnies


----------



## BPC

Livia1 said:


> Ok, me too :sunnies



:giggles:


----------



## SilverStCloud

Shoulder and neck are hurting from a bad strain. So I need a very light bag today and there's nothing lighter than my '03 First. She's lighter than a whisper. I can barely feel her against my skin. Truly amazing...


----------



## MiuMiuholic

SilverStCloud said:


> Shoulder and neck are hurting from a bad strain. So I need a very light bag today and there's nothing lighter than my '03 First. She's lighter than a whisper. I can barely feel her against my skin. Truly amazing...



I love the way you describe your 03 first. Almost like air....&#9786;


----------



## SilverStCloud

MiuMiuholic said:


> I love the way you describe your 03 first. Almost like air....&#9786;



Lol. Thank u! Thank u! I love my Bals so much, I almost get poetic!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SilverStCloud said:


> Shoulder and neck are hurting from a bad strain. So I need a very light bag today and there's nothing lighter than my '03 First. She's lighter than a whisper. I can barely feel her against my skin. Truly amazing...


so fab


----------



## zestypasta

SilverStCloud said:


> Shoulder and neck are hurting from a bad strain. So I need a very light bag today and there's nothing lighter than my '03 First. She's lighter than a whisper. I can barely feel her against my skin. Truly amazing...



So glad you snagged this! Exceptional, and so so black!


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my *black Hamilton City* today.


----------



## tatayap

Not much of a choice since this is my only Balenciaga  Carrying my ME City today


----------



## rbleather

tatayap said:


> Not much of a choice since this is my only Balenciaga  Carrying my ME City today



Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## s.tighe

tatayap said:


> Not much of a choice since this is my only Balenciaga  Carrying my ME City today




Lovely! Is that blue roi or dark blue?


----------



## tatayap

s.tighe said:


> Lovely! Is that blue roi or dark blue?



Thanks! It's Bleu Paon from 2014


----------



## SilverStCloud

Having a casual day out with my much loved '05 City.


----------



## Livia1

^ Gorgeous!

Carrying my *black Hamilton City* again today.


----------



## english_girl_900

No pics but I've had an unusually Bal-filled weekend - 08 black city went to Edinburgh on Saturday, and 05 AG city went for ice cream and the seaside with me today


----------



## SilverStCloud

Early morning errand with my '05 City in tow.


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> Early morning errand with my '05 City in tow.



Total awesomeness,  the gorgeous bag and the photo!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tatayap said:


> Not much of a choice since this is my only Balenciaga  Carrying my ME City today


----------



## SilverStCloud

rbleather said:


> Total awesomeness,  the gorgeous bag and the photo!



Thanks so much, Rbleather! Gotta give my husband props for this photo. He used to be so awful with the camera. No one could ever tell what they should seeing in his photos. But he has now become quite the Bal bag photographer. All thanks to my obsession with my babies! Lol


----------



## peacebabe

Oh my .... this really looks yummy ! 



SilverStCloud said:


> Early morning errand with my '05 City in tow.


----------



## Naminami

tatayap said:


> Not much of a choice since this is my only Balenciaga  Carrying my ME City today


Gorgeous color....
Blue paon sometime blue sometime green...


----------



## peacebabe

With my 2010 Cypress City today


----------



## SilverStCloud

'12 Holiday Hamilton Rouge First for a pop of colour today!


----------



## tatayap

Naminami said:


> Gorgeous color....
> Blue paon sometime blue sometime green...



Hahaha, it's just like I bought 2 bags for the price of one


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> '12 Holiday Hamilton Rouge First for a pop of colour today!



Another awesome photo of a gorgeous bag! !!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

07 mogano part time with new florentine design rogue pod. &#128582;


----------



## peacebabe

Going green again today 

Just noticed how different it can look in photo with sunlight & without


----------



## MiuMiuholic

peacebabe said:


> Going green again today
> 
> Just noticed how different it can look in photo with sunlight & without



Gorgeous!&#9786;&#128154;


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks miu!!!

Wear your Ink & Magenta soon !!! So you can post ! 



MiuMiuholic said:


> Gorgeous!&#9786;&#128154;


----------



## maroon72

peacebabe said:


> Going green again today
> 
> Just noticed how different it can look in photo with sunlight & without


WOW, Peacebabe, this bag is exquisitely beautiful beyond words!!! Which green is this, and where did you find this amazing, rare beauty? Please do share if you would, and know how immensely we appreciate you sharing this gorgeous, glorious GREEN eye candy with all of us!! :greengrin:


----------



## oOChuChuOo

peacebabe said:


> Going green again today
> 
> Just noticed how different it can look in photo with sunlight & without



Love the wrinkles & it looks so buttery  love your charm too!


----------



## peacebabe

maroon72 said:


> WOW, Peacebabe, this bag is exquisitely beautiful beyond words!!! Which green is this, and where did you find this amazing, rare beauty? Please do share if you would, and know how immensely we appreciate you sharing this gorgeous, glorious GREEN eye candy with all of us!! :



Thanks babe !!! Its a Cypress. I must say that 2010 leather, though it's lamb, is truly amazing !!! I scored this greenie from a local seller 



oOChuChuOo said:


> Love the wrinkles & it looks so buttery  love your charm too!



Thanks babe! It's my another "old lady".... full of wrinkles.... but im not complaining 
The charm is a JC. All JC charms fit Bal so perfectly at the zipper. Just a little "pop" to compliment the bag & not overpowering it


----------



## casseyelsie

SilverStCloud said:


> '12 Holiday Hamilton Rouge First for a pop of colour today!




At is such a gorgeous color!


----------



## SilverStCloud

rbleather said:


> Another awesome photo of a gorgeous bag! !!








casseyelsie said:


> At is such a gorgeous color!




Thank you! The red is really stunning with the brushed gold hardware. Such a fab combo!


----------



## Catash

What color is this? Dolma? So pretty. 



peacebabe said:


> Going green again today
> 
> Just noticed how different it can look in photo with sunlight & without


----------



## peacebabe

She is a Cypress 

The 2nd pic does look a bit like Dolma, isn't she! 



Catash said:


> What color is this? Dolma? So pretty.


----------



## SilverStCloud

peacebabe said:


> She is a Cypress
> 
> The 2nd pic does look a bit like Dolma, isn't she!



Gotta love chameleon bags!


----------



## peacebabe

Ya ! That's the good thing about Bal bags, one bag, many colors !!! 



SilverStCloud said:


> Gotta love chameleon bags!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Had a ton of things to bring out today so I carried not one, but TWO Twiggies! That's '08 Saddle on the left and '06 Camel on the right.


----------



## Quapa

Gris poivre town!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

SilverStCloud said:


> Had a ton of things to bring out today so I carried not one, but TWO Twiggies! That's '08 Saddle on the left and '06 Camel on the right.



Lovely twin twiggies&#128522;!


----------



## s.tighe

First time out of her dust bag and off to work! 








And a "pursie"


----------



## SilverStCloud

MiuMiuholic said:


> Lovely twin twiggies&#128522;!



Thank you!!! I adore brown leather. Something so romantic and vintagey about them.


----------



## SilverStCloud

s.tighe said:


> First time out of her dust bag and off to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043226
> 
> 
> And a "pursie"
> View attachment 3043228



*waves happily at bag twin* Beautiful bag, I say. And whoah... You're looking so fit and strong. Those arms... Like Linda Hamilton's in Terminator 2! My biceps, on the other hand, are like soft fluffy  pillows. Sigh...


----------



## maddie66

s.tighe said:


> First time out of her dust bag and off to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043226
> 
> 
> And a "pursie"
> View attachment 3043228




Great bag with a great outfit!


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> *waves happily at bag twin* Beautiful bag, I say. And whoah... You're looking so fit and strong. Those arms... Like Linda Hamilton's in Terminator 2! My biceps, on the other hand, are like soft fluffy  pillows. Sigh...



Haha.. thank you my kind twin. The arms... Many years of yoga and a genetic predisposition... I try to tame them down but they are determined to be bossy lol.


----------



## s.tighe

maddie66 said:


> Great bag with a great outfit!



Thank you Maddie! About to send the dress into retirement. Every time I put it on I'm like... This is the last time. But it's so commmmfortable (and then I have to buy a replacement too!)


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Going green again today
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed how different it can look in photo with sunlight & without




 Epic beauty here...


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> Had a ton of things to bring out today so I carried not one, but TWO Twiggies! That's '08 Saddle on the left and '06 Camel on the right.




I'll have a double shot of neutral perfection, please


----------



## Candice0985

My Black Work bag with my Miu Miu kitty charm [emoji74]


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my Bleu Lazuli City


----------



## rbleather

Candice0985 said:


> My Black Work bag with my Miu Miu kitty charm [emoji74]
> View attachment 3043293



Wow, just gorgeous!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

My 06 Ink Weekender


----------



## SilverStCloud

Dancing out of the doors with my '12 Holiday Hamilton First.


----------



## peacebabe

s.tighe, I was attracted to your toned arm rather then your ME !!! 

Nice toned arm! 



s.tighe said:


> First time out of her dust bag and off to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043226
> 
> 
> And a "pursie"
> View attachment 3043228


----------



## peacebabe

How are you carying 2 twiggys at one time??? Hm ..... please show us in photos !!! 



SilverStCloud said:


> Had a ton of things to bring out today so I carried not one, but TWO Twiggies! That's '08 Saddle on the left and '06 Camel on the right.


----------



## SilverStCloud

peacebabe said:


> How are you carying 2 twiggys at one time??? Hm ..... please show us in photos !!!



Lol. Unfortunately, there were no photos taken. But it was a breeze carrying two at once. One was carried on the shoulder by the strap and the other by the handles in my hand. Next time I do that, I'll be sure to take a quick pic to share!


----------



## peacebabe

SC, can you try to take "not so nice" photo of your Hammie next time???

You are killing me !!!   




SilverStCloud said:


> Dancing out of the doors with my '12 Holiday Hamilton First.


----------



## tatayap

s.tighe said:


> First time out of her dust bag and off to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043226
> 
> 
> And a "pursie"
> View attachment 3043228



You arms!!! are so toned! Amazing  Great arms to match a great bag no less


----------



## tatayap

SilverStCloud said:


> Dancing out of the doors with my '12 Holiday Hamilton First.



these hamilton leathers are so so so beautifully matte, they're painful to look at huhu!


----------



## SilverStCloud

peacebabe said:


> SC, can you try to take "not so nice" photo of your Hammie next time???
> 
> You are killing me !!!



You, my dear, are too kind! But I admit... I love photographing my bags. And I'm coercing my husband into doing the same. So there we'll be... Any time, any place... The two of us snapping madly away at my bags. Getting strange looks from people around us come with this hobby. But I don't care. Photographing my bags makes me happy.


----------



## SilverStCloud

tatayap said:


> these hamilton leathers are so so so beautifully matte, they're painful to look at huhu!



Thanks, Tatayap. The Hamilton leather truly rocks!


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> Dancing out of the doors with my '12 Holiday Hamilton First.



This is such an incredible bag. Literally perfection in a purse of this size. DaVinci couldn't have done better!


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> You, my dear, are too kind! But I admit... I love photographing my bags. And I'm coercing my husband into doing the same. So there we'll be... Any time, any place... The two of us snapping madly away at my bags. Getting strange looks from people around us come with this hobby. But I don't care. Photographing my bags makes me happy.



^^^Love this. And love that your husband is your partner in crime. I love taking pictures of my bags too. They have "moods!"


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> s.tighe, I was attracted to your toned arm rather then your ME !!!
> 
> Nice toned arm!



Lol... thank you so much. I work with a bunch of guys... gotta let 'em know I can take 'em.  Next time I'll wear a sweater! (But it's so dang hottttt ugh).


----------



## s.tighe

tatayap said:


> You arms!!! are so toned! Amazing  Great arms to match a great bag no less



Thank you my friend and different colored bag twin  My ME was my arm candy and only jewelry today!


----------



## peacebabe

No no...... good things are for shown!!!

Next time wear your cropped gym top, showing your abs too !!! 



s.tighe said:


> Lol... thank you so much. I work with a bunch of guys... gotta let 'em know I can take 'em.  Next time I'll wear a sweater! (But it's so dang hottttt ugh).


----------



## SilverStCloud

s.tighe said:


> ^^^Love this. And love that your husband is your partner in crime. I love taking pictures of my bags too. They have "moods!"



Gosh! I totally agree that the bags have moods, even feelings! They're really like people with their own personalities to me. My husband thinks I am quite mad to refer to each bag as "her" and to talk about them as though they really are alive. Like when I tell him, " Don't put her there. She won't like it." Lol


----------



## peacebabe

With my 02 FB Olive Besace  today 

ya ya .... i know.... what a lousy pic !


----------



## MiuMiuholic

peacebabe said:


> With my 02 FB Olive Besace  today
> 
> ya ya .... i know.... what a lousy pic !



Gorgeous! I didn't know that it is actually quite big. Is it the same size as the 02 flat brass hobo?


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Miu! Thanks !

Well, i guess they are the same? Looks like the same to me though...... 
May be Besace = Hobo ?? 

The bag is not that big actually. Just that asians are small built !!!

Look at how the bag looks on Kate Moss  Perfect!

http://www.popsugar.com/fashion/Kate-Hot-Hobo-28963



MiuMiuholic said:


> Gorgeous! I didn't know that it is actually quite big. Is it the same size as the 02 flat brass hobo?


----------



## rbleather

peacebabe said:


> With my 02 FB Olive Besace  today
> 
> ya ya .... i know.... what a lousy pic !



That's an awesome bag! It looks perfect on you!


----------



## Quapa

Gris poivre town still!


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks babe for the compliment 



rbleather said:


> That's an awesome bag! It looks perfect on you!


----------



## Candice0985

rbleather said:


> Wow, just gorgeous!



thanks!


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> Gosh! I totally agree that the bags have moods, even feelings! They're really like people with their own personalities to me. My husband thinks I am quite mad to refer to each bag as "her" and to talk about them as though they really are alive. Like when I tell him, " Don't put her there. She won't like it." Lol



^^^ This is so crazy. But so TRUE.


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> With my 02 FB Olive Besace  today
> 
> ya ya .... i know.... what a lousy pic !



omg omg that bag. holy grail color and style. i bow down.


----------



## s.tighe

Quapa said:


> Gris poivre town still!



Love this... great size great neutral! There's a town in my future.


----------



## s.tighe

When you wake up late with no outfit game, your meetings are calls and your feet just say no to heels: black + white base | go-to pointy flats | mixed metal jewelry | random scarf from MIL | and of course, ANTHRACITE is the answer . I can't believe there was a time I didn't like anthracite!


----------



## flirtsy

SilverStCloud said:


> Gosh! I totally agree that the bags have moods, even feelings! They're really like people with their own personalities to me. My husband thinks I am quite mad to refer to each bag as "her" and to talk about them as though they really are alive. Like when I tell him, " Don't put her there. She won't like it." Lol



what?? but they are alive!! they're real people!!


----------



## maddie66

s.tighe said:


> When you wake up late with no outfit game, your meetings are calls and your feet just say no to heels: black + white base | go-to pointy flats | mixed metal jewelry | random scarf from MIL | and of course, ANTHRACITE is the answer . I can't believe there was a time I didn't like anthracite!




Another great outfit! One of the reasons I love RH Bals so much is that you can wear mixed metal jewelry without that pesky feeling that the gold hardware doesn't match your silver jewelry or vice versa (this may just be me?!?).  Love your pink room too!


----------



## maddie66

peacebabe said:


> With my 02 FB Olive Besace  today
> 
> ya ya .... i know.... what a lousy pic !




So fabulous I almost can't stand it!!!![emoji3]


----------



## msdiene

s.tighe said:


> Love this... great size great neutral! There's a town in my future.



Coming here to say the same thing!


----------



## s.tighe

maddie66 said:


> Another great outfit! One of the reasons I love RH Bals so much is that you can wear mixed metal jewelry without that pesky feeling that the gold hardware doesn't match your silver jewelry or vice versa (this may just be me?!?).  Love your pink room too!



Thanks Maddie! I  RH for its versatility always! My forays into the oldie G21 GGH or GSH have not been successful bc I feel as though the bags wear me and demand a mono-metallic approach. With RH and g12 HW I'll mix & match all day long! [my daughter's room, btw. she loves pink. Got her an 08 bubblegum shoulder just bc it looks cute hanging on her purse hook ]


----------



## aikaru

My one and only Balenciaga bag: Arena Classic City in Nero! It's my everyday bag right now and I love how much fits into it. My first Balenciaga but definitely not my last  

And please excuse the messy room haha. Finishing up uni so I'm packing up and haven't cleaned up in awhile


----------



## LOUKPEACH

aikaru said:


> My one and only Balenciaga bag: Arena Classic City in Nero! It's my everyday bag right now and I love how much fits into it. My first Balenciaga but definitely not my last
> 
> And please excuse the messy room haha. Finishing up uni so I'm packing up and haven't cleaned up in awhile


Casual chic


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks so much for the compliment. HG indeed as i so bow down to pick her up always !!!



This is my 1st hobo style Bal bag, and i must say i really love the comfort. Will be exploring more hobo style ! 



s.tighe said:


> omg omg that bag. holy grail color and style. i bow down.





maddie66 said:


> So fabulous I almost can't stand it!!!![emoji3]


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely 

I love how you added the long shawl to "pop" the whole look!  



s.tighe said:


> When you wake up late with no outfit game, your meetings are calls and your feet just say no to heels: black + white base | go-to pointy flats | mixed metal jewelry | random scarf from MIL | and of course, ANTHRACITE is the answer . I can't believe there was a time I didn't like anthracite!


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Lovely
> 
> I love how you added the long shawl to "pop" the whole look!



Haha thank you that's so sweet. It was one of those cant-be-bothered kind of outfit days... Sometimes by Thursday I'm just over it. I'm ready for weekend and my jeans.


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Thanks so much for the compliment. HG indeed as i so bow down to pick her up always !!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 1st hobo style Bal bag, and i must say i really love the comfort. Will be exploring more hobo style !



I ADORE hobos. My black RH Day is the most comfortable, wonderful, easy to carry bag ever. I'm a huge fan of the Day. I'm thinking if I can find a day in the new lipstick or tan, I may add another to my collection. IMO the perfect casual everyday workhorse (you do have to tolerate all your stuff getting jumbled around at the bottom, but I love the comfort and slouchiness of the style so much I just deal with it). OOOHHH id love a tan Day with gold ME... That would be sick.


----------



## SilverStCloud

'05 Black City getting bronzed by the morning sun


----------



## peacebabe

Yummy like a charcoal bread toast ! 





SilverStCloud said:


> '05 Black City getting bronzed by the morning sun


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## Quapa

Black chèvre day (with agneau tassles lol):


----------



## shayna07

My '09 poupre RH City


----------



## s.tighe

Borrowing my daughter's beige nougatine cross body (without permission!)


----------



## s.tighe

Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*




I'll say it again (and again and again)... Luckyyyyy!!!


----------



## aikaru

s.tighe said:


> Borrowing my daughter's beige nougatine cross body (without permission!)
> 
> View attachment 3046431




Cute bag!! I'm considering a light colored bag and was wondering if you've had any color transfer with that bag? I'm asking because you're wearing jeans with the bag and I always wear jeans! I'm just worried the blue of my jeans will get on the bag


----------



## LOUKPEACH

s.tighe said:


> Borrowing my daughter's beige nougatine cross body (without permission!)
> 
> View attachment 3046431


You look good


----------



## s.tighe

aikaru said:


> Cute bag!! I'm considering a light colored bag and was wondering if you've had any color transfer with that bag? I'm asking because you're wearing jeans with the bag and I always wear jeans! I'm just worried the blue of my jeans will get on the bag



No issues! But it's my daughters bag and she rarely wears denim, so I'm not sure I can say with any authority....


----------



## s.tighe

LOUKPEACH said:


> You look good



Lol thank you. I'm not of the selfie generation so selfies are incredibly awkward!


----------



## SilverStCloud

An alcohol-filled weekend with '03 Pewter First


----------



## peacebabe

Wow !!! This looks so good!!! I never own or want to own any Bal hobo style bag in the pass.... However, even since i got my FB hobo, i love the comfort so much that i now looking to buy either a Day or Hobo style ! 



Quapa said:


> Black chèvre day (with agneau tassles lol):


----------



## peacebabe

Im drawn to your toned arms again !!! 

You are such a stylish mum! Im so glad that your daughter shares your love for Balenciaga too. On the opposite, my daughter  ....... I do hope she will grow to love it & use my bags 



s.tighe said:


> Borrowing my daughter's beige nougatine cross body (without permission!)
> 
> View attachment 3046431


----------



## BooIn

Bleu Tropical Classic Day


----------



## Quapa

peacebabe said:


> Wow !!! This looks so good!!! I never own or want to own any Bal hobo style bag in the pass.... However, even since i got my FB hobo, i love the comfort so much that i now looking to buy either a Day or Hobo style !



I used to think the day was ugly! Until I got this beauty  I've now got two and they're my fave style along with the town!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Bleu Lazuli & navy blue pod for a hot hot summer day!&#9786;


----------



## 1989

Wearing  my 2015 Bleu Obscur GGH Hip today


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Im drawn to your toned arms again !!!
> 
> You are such a stylish mum! Im so glad that your daughter shares your love for Balenciaga too. On the opposite, my daughter  ....... I do hope she will grow to love it & use my bags



&#128518;&#128518; I got her the bag for her birthday last year bc we were in the store and she was melting over how cute the minis were cuz she had never seen them. Definitely a splurge for a 12 y/o!! and she uses it lots, but luckily she mostly likes  bags at a  lower price point (which I can find on gilt and the like for an even lower price point!)


----------



## peacebabe

Lucky girl ~~~ 12 years old and carrying a Balenciaga !!! 

She will sure take over your taste of fashion in no time ! 



s.tighe said:


> &#128518;&#128518; I got her the bag for her birthday last year bc we were in the store and she was melting over how cute the minis were cuz she had never seen them. Definitely a splurge for a 12 y/o!! and she uses it lots, but luckily she mostly likes  bags at a  lower price point (which I can find on gilt and the like for an even lower price point!)


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> An alcohol-filled weekend with '03 Pewter First



What? An 03? And so pretty? With wine? Can it get any better?


----------



## s.tighe

Quapa said:


> I used to think the day was ugly! Until I got this beauty  I've now got two and they're my fave style along with the town!



I LOVE day bags. Next to City (actually even with City) they're my absolute fave. So easy to carry, and so... un-bossy and slouchy.


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Lucky girl ~~~ 12 years old and carrying a Balenciaga !!!
> 
> She will sure take over your taste of fashion in no time !



She's a very lucky girl... hahaha... I have to confess that had she asked for any other bag I would have told her she was out of her mind, but my weakness for the brand absolutely made for a moment of retail weakness. She takes very good care of it though and she knows she's fortunate. A few days ago she was saying how cute the pale pink ME mini is and I was like, "start babysitting kid!"


----------



## casseyelsie

s.tighe said:


> Borrowing my daughter's beige nougatine cross body (without permission!)
> 
> View attachment 3046431




Beautiful pose. Nice bag PLUS sexy well toned arm!!


----------



## casseyelsie

1989 said:


> Wearing  my 2015 Bleu Obscur GGH Hip today




I really like your shoes! May I know what shoes is that?


----------



## Quapa

Didn't actually wear, just trying it on :') white oval clutch, bought when I was pregnant and still to be actually used! To be fair I've not been out anywhere I could use it since having my baby 4 months ago!


----------



## s.tighe

casseyelsie said:


> Beautiful pose. Nice bag PLUS sexy well toned arm!!




Thank you casseyelsie


----------



## 1989

casseyelsie said:


> I really like your shoes! May I know what shoes is that?



Thanks, bought them at a shoe store called "Sapatos" in Norway. It's also possible to buy them online, not sure if they ship overseas though..


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Quapa said:


> Didn't actually wear, just trying it on :') white oval clutch, bought when I was pregnant and still to be actually used! To be fair I've not been out anywhere I could use it since having my baby 4 months ago!


So unique bag


----------



## peacebabe

yeah .... such color really cools off the hot humid weather !!! Lovely 



MiuMiuholic said:


> Bleu Lazuli & navy blue pod for a hot hot summer day!&#9786;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

peacebabe said:


> yeah .... such color really cools off the hot humid weather !!! Lovely



&#128517;&#127865; all I need now is a ice cold drink to top it off....

Btw, I am seriously obsessing about your oldie flat brass hobo....&#128518;


----------



## peacebabe

You are funny !!! 

It's really a "1 stone kills 2 birds" .... Though it's a gift for her, You can use it still as she is with you !!! 



s.tighe said:


> She's a very lucky girl... hahaha... I have to confess that had she asked for any other bag I would have told her she was out of her mind, but my weakness for the brand absolutely made for a moment of retail weakness. She takes very good care of it though and she knows she's fortunate. A few days ago she was saying how cute the pale pink ME mini is and I was like, "start babysitting kid!"


----------



## peacebabe

Looks like a Stella McCartney Elyse.....I have one with "stars"! Love it !!! 



casseyelsie said:


> I really like your shoes! May I know what shoes is that?


----------



## peacebabe

Oh Miu, to be true, i never expect that i ll like such "hobo" style bag. I bought it as it's a true HG, just for the sake of that. But im surprised that it's really so comfortable & becos the leather is so smooth & buttery, it feels really good to the skin when carrying. 

It's so comfortable, easy to carry & fuss free! Becos of her, my radar turns on now for Day & Hobo! I hope they are as comfy as the FBH 




MiuMiuholic said:


> &#128517;&#127865; all I need now is a ice cold drink to top it off....
> 
> Btw, I am seriously obsessing about your oldie flat brass hobo....&#128518;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

peacebabe said:


> Oh Miu, to be true, i never expect that i ll like such "hobo" style bag. I bought it as it's a true HG, just for the sake of that. But im surprised that it's really so comfortable & becos the leather is so smooth & buttery, it feels really good to the skin when carrying.
> 
> It's so comfortable, easy to carry & fuss free! Becos of her, my radar turns on now for Day & Hobo! I hope they are as comfy as the FBH



Ohh...no....now I am considering one too...&#128517;


----------



## SilverStCloud

'07 Mogano City. She arrived just this morning!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

SilverStCloud said:


> '07 Mogano City. She arrived just this morning!



Gorgeous puddle of chocolatey goodness! &#128147;


----------



## peacebabe

Divine !!! 

She looks so new & yummy !!! 



SilverStCloud said:


> '07 Mogano City. She arrived just this morning!


----------



## mere girl

SilverStCloud said:


> '07 Mogano City. She arrived just this morning!


----------



## maddie66

SilverStCloud said:


> '07 Mogano City. She arrived just this morning!




Stunning and yummy!!!!


----------



## 1989

2015 Rouge Coquelicot City


----------



## flirtsy

i love it, nice colours


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Love your dressing style s.tighe! Really current, hip & the looks you put together are so classy & rocking out at the same time!


----------



## oOChuChuOo

SilverStCloud said:


> '07 Mogano City. She arrived just this morning!



Lovely colour & the leather looks insanely smooshy! Congratulations!


----------



## Indiana

s.tighe said:


> Borrowing my daughter's beige nougatine cross body (without permission!)
> 
> View attachment 3046431


 

Gorgeous!


Beige Nougatine came out today with me too..


----------



## Sssy

SilverStCloud said:


> '07 Mogano City. She arrived just this morning!



Beautiful


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> '07 Mogano City. She arrived just this morning!




Yay yay yay! Been waiting on that photo


----------



## s.tighe

A goodbye photo with my once-carried Snow White 09 RH city, which I am not carrying today because I'm sending her off to a new home (sniff sniff). Alas, she is being sacrificed because I couldn't resist the siren song of the ME city, and the hefty bill she came with. A moment of silence, please... Lol.


----------



## s.tighe

Indiana said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Beige Nougatine came out today with me too..




Never seen with ghw. Gorgeous!!


----------



## MAGJES

s.tighe said:


> Borrowing my daughter's beige nougatine cross body (without permission!)
> 
> View attachment 3046431



Great Pic.  Love this color. 



BooIn said:


> Bleu Tropical Classic Day



Beautiful!!



MiuMiuholic said:


> Bleu Lazuli & navy blue pod for a hot hot summer day!&#9786;



Stunning!!



Quapa said:


> Didn't actually wear, just trying it on :') white oval clutch, bought when I was pregnant and still to be actually used! To be fair I've not been out anywhere I could use it since having my baby 4 months ago!



Adorable Style!


----------



## MAGJES

1989 said:


> Wearing  my 2015 Bleu Obscur GGH Hip today





1989 said:


> 2015 Rouge Coquelicot City



Love BOTH of them!!!



SilverStCloud said:


> '07 Mogano City. She arrived just this morning!



Congrats.  Mogano is a special color!


----------



## BooIn

Thank you @MAGJES


----------



## s.tighe

oOChuChuOo said:


> Love your dressing style s.tighe! Really current, hip & the looks you put together are so classy & rocking out at the same time!




Just saw this! Thank you so much chhchuOo... I appreciate the compliment


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> '07 Mogano City. She arrived just this morning!



Looks simply gooey and soft!  Love it.


----------



## rbleather

1989 said:


> 2015 Rouge Coquelicot City



Super cute outfit!  Love the color of your bag!


----------



## casseyelsie

s.tighe said:


> A goodbye photo with my once-carried Snow White 09 RH city, which I am not carrying today because I'm sending her off to a new home (sniff sniff). Alas, she is being sacrificed because I couldn't resist the siren song of the ME city, and the hefty bill she came with. A moment of silence, please... Lol.
> 
> View attachment 3048684




Oh my, she's so lovely!  It's sad u have to let her go


----------



## EmileLove

SilverStCloud said:


> '07 Mogano City. She arrived just this morning!



WOW WOW WOW!! Mogano is such a gorgeous brown and that leather...


----------



## s.tighe

casseyelsie said:


> Oh my, she's so lovely!  It's sad u have to let her go



Such a beauty, I miss her already. She stayed so incredibly WHITE for a six year old bag. But it made sense, in a heart breaking way--I was so paranoid of getting her dirty it made carrying her an almost stressful experience! So I'd rather put the money towards my hearty ME and let her go to someone who will actually use her. Still a sad goodbye though... I think I need a glass of wine!


----------



## Corza

Louis Vuitton summer 2014 collection


----------



## SilverStCloud

MiuMiuholic said:


> Gorgeous puddle of chocolatey goodness!











peacebabe said:


> Divine !!! She looks so new & yummy !!!











mere girl said:


>











maddie66 said:


> Stunning and yummy!!!!











oOChuChuOo said:


> Lovely colour & the leather looks insanely smooshy! Congratulations!











MAGJES said:


> Congrats.  Mogano is a special color!











rbleather said:


> Looks simply gooey and soft!  Love it.










s.tighe said:


> Yay yay yay! Been waiting on that photo











EmileLove said:


> WOW WOW WOW!! Mogano is such a gorgeous brown and that leather...





Thanks, ladies!!! I am so in love with the leather and colour. The wrinkles and smooshiness are truly TDF. I am so in love with this one! None of my photos do her beauty justice at all, but here are a couple anyway. Will try to capture much better shots of her today!


----------



## peacebabe

Nice mini twiggy !!! Goods really nice with MGGH 



Indiana said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Beige Nougatine came out today with me too..


----------



## peacebabe

Money is well spent on the ME !!!  resents Here's a toast ! 



s.tighe said:


> Such a beauty, I miss her already. She stayed so incredibly WHITE for a six year old bag. But it made sense, in a heart breaking way--I was so paranoid of getting her dirty it made carrying her an almost stressful experience! So I'd rather put the money towards my hearty ME and let her go to someone who will actually use her. Still a sad goodbye though... I think I need a glass of wine!


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Money is well spent on the ME !!!  resents Here's a toast !



Thanks babe  you're always good for a cheerful word! (And I agree, empty pockets and all!)


----------



## peacebabe

This baby has been neglected for a while  Out showing her off today!

01 Le Dix Caribou


----------



## MiuMiuholic

peacebabe said:


> This baby has been neglected for a while  Out showing her off today!
> 
> 01 Le Dix Caribou



OMG...you have an enviable collection!


----------



## SilverStCloud

peacebabe said:


> This baby has been neglected for a while  Out showing her off today!
> 
> 
> 
> 01 Le Dix Caribou




Oh, you know how I love this bag!


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, ladies!!! I am so in love with the leather and colour. The wrinkles and smooshiness are truly TDF. I am so in love with this one! None of my photos do her beauty justice at all, but here are a couple anyway. Will try to capture much better shots of her today!



oh dear. that is one spectacular find. what an amazing, gorgeous, insane brown. i want it! you must be glued to it! I'd probably take the day off of work just to stare at it! LOL.


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> This baby has been neglected for a while  Out showing her off today!
> 
> 01 Le Dix Caribou



What?? ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? GIRL, that is hands down the raddest, coolest, most ridiculous, makes me green with envy  Balenciaga bag I have ever ever ever laid eyes on. Where in  THE WORLD did you find such a thing? Are you the original owner? Can't. Stop. Staring. Holy grail of holy grails. 

Game over. My mind is blown.


----------



## SilverStCloud

s.tighe said:


> oh dear. that is one spectacular find. what an amazing, gorgeous, insane brown. i want it! you must be glued to it! I'd probably take the day off of work just to stare at it! LOL.



I am glued to it! Can't stop molesting those wrinkles. And it just so happened that hubby and I were home together yesterday and so, of course, instead of fussing over him on his day off, he had to watch me fuss over my Mogano.

Oh, remember how I was telling you about making hubby an active participant in my bag photography addiction? Well... The photo below is for you! Lol.


----------



## peacebabe

MiuMiuholic said:


> OMG...you have an enviable collection!



Miu ... im sure that's nothing compare to many others here 



SilverStCloud said:


> Oh, you know how I love this bag!



SC, You just found one amazing "brownie" !!!



s.tighe said:


> What?? ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? GIRL, that is hands down the raddest, coolest, most ridiculous, makes me green with envy  Balenciaga bag I have ever ever ever laid eyes on. Where in  THE WORLD did you find such a thing? Are you the original owner? Can't. Stop. Staring. Holy grail of holy grails.
> 
> Game over. My mind is blown.



My dear.... your words brought me to somewhere over the rainbow !!! 

She was a bag which my oversea customer wanted me to help find a buyer. So i did post on a local community website before i even received her. I was then telling those interested parties "well, you are 2nd in the waiting list" .... "you are the 3rd in the waiting list" and so on ...... It cost more than a bomb!! But finally when i got her, i was thinking "What the heck! Let it bomb thru my pocket! It may be a once in a life time experience for me" !!! And i reckon its a good investment & i just can't let it go..... It's a GOLD tag Le Dix!!! and the rest were history 

She is something which i think will look the same after another 15 years !


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> I am glued to it! Can't stop molesting those wrinkles. And it just so happened that hubby and I were home together yesterday and so, of course, instead of fussing over him on his day off, he had to watch me fuss over my Mogano.
> 
> Oh, remember how I was telling you about making hubby an active participant in my bag photography addiction? Well... The photo below is for you! Lol.




Hahaha!!! Love it!!! What a good husband!!


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Miu ... im sure that's nothing compare to many others here
> 
> 
> 
> SC, You just found one amazing "brownie" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> My dear.... your words brought me to somewhere over the rainbow !!!
> 
> She was a bag which my oversea customer wanted me to help find a buyer. So i did post on a local community website before i even received her. I was then telling those interested parties "well, you are 2nd in the waiting list" .... "you are the 3rd in the waiting list" and so on ...... It cost more than a bomb!! But finally when i got her, i was thinking "What the heck! Let it bomb thru my pocket! It may be a once in a life time experience for me" !!! And i reckon its a good investment & i just can't let it go..... It's a GOLD tag Le Dix!!! and the rest were history
> 
> She is something which i think will look the same after another 15 years !




Now THAT is money well spent! Bombs away!!!!!! Congrats. What an enviable collection you have!


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks s.tighe. My your collection multiply too ! 



s.tighe said:


> Now THAT is money well spent! Bombs away!!!!!! Congrats. What an enviable collection you have!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Wearing my hamiliton black city with red/green florentine pod. &#9786;


----------



## dolali

peacebabe said:


> This baby has been neglected for a while  Out showing her off today!
> 
> 01 Le Dix Caribou



OMG! what a beauty!!!! And you look good too


----------



## Mendezhm

SilverStCloud said:


> '07 Mogano City. She arrived just this morning!




Absolutely yummy and gorgeous!!!!


----------



## dolali

nm


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Thanks s.tighe. My your collection multiply too !




This exact bag in chocolate popped up on eBay today. How is that for serendipity? It was "reasonably" priced at $899. But I couldn't pull the trigger. I Love it, but ultimately my cooler head prevailed-- I can think of too many other places the $$ could be put to use in my life. So I'll just keep looking at yours!


----------



## Catash

peacebabe said:


> This baby has been neglected for a while  Out showing her off today!
> 
> 01 Le Dix Caribou



 My '02 FBF looks like this. Are they the same size? They seem bigger than regular First.


----------



## peacebabe

Thats the bag in my wish list !!!!!




MiuMiuholic said:


> Wearing my hamiliton black city with red/green florentine pod. &#9786;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SilverStCloud said:


> I am glued to it! Can't stop molesting those wrinkles. And it just so happened that hubby and I were home together yesterday and so, of course, instead of fussing over him on his day off, he had to watch me fuss over my Mogano.
> 
> Oh, remember how I was telling you about making hubby an active participant in my bag photography addiction? Well... The photo below is for you! Lol.


Such a cute pic


----------



## peacebabe

dolali said:


> OMG! what a beauty!!!! And you look good too



Thanks Dolali !!! Im trying so hard to make my fat arm looks toned ..... But looks like a joke compare to s.tighe TDF arms ! 



s.tighe said:


> This exact bag in chocolate popped up on eBay today. How is that for serendipity? It was "reasonably" priced at $899. But I couldn't pull the trigger. I Love it, but ultimately my cooler head prevailed-- I can think of too many other places the $$ could be put to use in my life. So I'll just keep looking at yours!



OMG !!! What a steal !!! and it was gone !!! I only understood what u were saying after i checked the "sold" listing! I hope someone in the TPF gets this gem!




Catash said:


> My '02 FBF looks like this. Are they the same size? They seem bigger than regular First.



It does look bigger than the normal First. However, i didn't really compare it with my other first  ..... I remember telling you too, that the exterior looks just like the gold tag Le Dix in your thread. I hope you are enjoying the company of your Caribou baby


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Thanks Dolali !!! Im trying so hard to make my fat arm looks toned ..... But looks like a joke compare to s.tighe TDF arms !
> 
> 
> 
> OMG !!! What a steal !!! and it was gone !!! I only understood what u were saying after i checked the "sold" listing! I hope someone in the TPF gets this gem!
> 
> 
> It does look bigger than the normal First. However, i didn't really compare it with my other first  ..... I remember telling you too, that the exterior looks just like the gold tag Le Dix in your thread. I hope you are enjoying the company of your Caribou baby



Yep, the listing only lasted a few hours. I don't think the seller really knew what he/she had on his/her hands. Obviously knew it was rare, but not how mad crazy it would make a small but fierce army of collectors!! LOL. I  hovered over that BIN button a few times, fighting an internal war. Crazy tempting, but I've spent way too much on bags lately, and I have to cool it! I've put myself on a 6 month (ok maybe 3 month) cooling off period, with a few very limited exceptions!:banned:


----------



## peacebabe

Kekekeke .... i hear you s.tighe. Its amazing how there is always an "exception" which we are willing to just breath air and suck stones for a while! 



s.tighe said:


> Yep, the listing only lasted a few hours. I don't think the seller really knew what he/she had on his/her hands. Obviously knew it was rare, but not how mad crazy it would make a small but fierce army of collectors!! LOL. I  hovered over that BIN button a few times, fighting an internal war. Crazy tempting, but I've spent way too much on bags lately, and I have to cool it! I've put myself on a 6 month (ok maybe 3 month) cooling off period, with a few very limited exceptions!:banned:


----------



## SilverStCloud

s.tighe said:


> Hahaha!!! Love it!!! What a good husband!!











LOUKPEACH said:


> Such a cute pic



And so now hubby is officially part of The Purse Forum. He just doesn't know it yet. Lol.

Today I'm out with Miss Mogano City again. Really... She is so much more gorgeous in real life.


----------



## peacebabe

I want to squeeze it !!! 



SilverStCloud said:


> And so now hubby is officially part of The Purse Forum. He just doesn't know it yet. Lol.
> 
> Today I'm out with Miss Mogano City again. Really... She is so much more gorgeous in real life.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SilverStCloud said:


> And so now hubby is officially part of The Purse Forum. He just doesn't know it yet. Lol.
> 
> Today I'm out with Miss Mogano City again. Really... She is so much more gorgeous in real life.


Nice


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Black Work RH with my green/red florentine pod &#10084;


----------



## seagullz

Wearing 2007 Black City with Florentine pod.

All the pictures of 01 Le Dix Caribou make me lemming for one..argh


----------



## SilverStCloud

Back to my trusty and beloved '05 Black City today. She really is my default Bal bag. No other has yet to dethrone her.


----------



## s.tighe

Brownie!


----------



## SilverStCloud

s.tighe said:


> Brownie!
> 
> View attachment 3052005




Lovely! Is that an '04 Marron?


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> Lovely! Is that an '04 Marron?




That would be lovely if it was!  It's '13 cigar fonce. 2013 leather gets such a bad rap, it's consistently rated lowest of all years. But I must have gotten lucky because this is honestly one of my prettiest bags. The color and the leather are rich and beautiful.


----------



## SilverStCloud

s.tighe said:


> That would be lovely if it was!  It's '13 cigar fonce. 2013 leather gets such a bad rap, it's consistently rated lowest of all years. But I must have gotten lucky because this is honestly one of my prettiest bags. The color and the leather are rich and beautiful.



Wow! It looks like old-school chevre leather. What a great pick!


----------



## rbleather

s.tighe said:


> Brownie!
> 
> View attachment 3052005



Wow, absolutely gorgeous bag for sure!


----------



## casseyelsie

SilverStCloud said:


> Wow! It looks like old-school chevre leather. What a great pick!







rbleather said:


> Wow, absolutely gorgeous bag for sure!




Agreed with both comments. Your leather looks so yummy.


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## s.tighe

Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*




Picture pleeeeease!?!


----------



## peacebabe

Lol ..... i thought it's a 09 Chataigne !!! Leather does look unbelievable to be a 2013 ! 



s.tighe said:


> Brownie!
> 
> View attachment 3052005





SilverStCloud said:


> Lovely! Is that an '04 Marron?


----------



## peacebabe

"Virgin" excursion for my Papier Drop Bucket today ! 

Bringing her out to meet my BPIC (Balenciaga Partner In Crime)


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Lol ..... i thought it's a 09 Chataigne !!! Leather does look unbelievable to be a 2013 !



I got lucky!... definitely not chèvre but it's very soft and the color is even different from the other CFs that I see... it has subtle red undertones. I carry it very infrequently bc I wear so much black but every time I do I think she's my prettiest (then again I own mostly black which is not hard to beat LOL)!!


----------



## 1989

2015 Rouge Coquelicot City


----------



## rbleather

1989 said:


> 2015 Rouge Coquelicot City



Love that color, it looks great!


----------



## rbleather

peacebabe said:


> "Virgin" excursion for my Papier Drop Bucket today !
> 
> Bringing her out to meet my BPIC (Balenciaga Partner In Crime)




That is one cool looking bag!


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks rbleather! I love the Papier leather & this bucket bag is so comfortable to carry 



rbleather said:


> That is one cool looking bag!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Out with the hubs and my newly acquired '04 True Red First. I collected her only yesterday evening and so she is just a baby to me!


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> Out with the hubs and my newly acquired '04 True Red First. I collected her only yesterday evening and s
> o she is just a baby to me!



Oh my, just gorgeous!!!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

SilverStCloud said:


> Out with the hubs and my newly acquired '04 True Red First. I collected her only yesterday evening and so she is just a baby to me!



Congratz SilverStCloud! We are bag twins x 2 (05 black city & 04 true red first) &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## QueenLouis

Lagon Velo


----------



## SilverStCloud

rbleather said:


> Oh my, just gorgeous!!!



She is! She is! So happy to have her!


----------



## SilverStCloud

MiuMiuholic said:


> Congratz SilverStCloud! We are bag twins x 2 (05 black city & 04 true red first) &#10084;&#10084;



We sure are! Lol. But I still have a long way to go to get my collection anywhere close to where yours is!


----------



## peacebabe

Condition looks amazing !



SilverStCloud said:


> Out with the hubs and my newly acquired '04 True Red First. I collected her only yesterday evening and so she is just a baby to me!


----------



## Livia1

QueenLouis said:


> Lagon Velo
> 
> View attachment 3053821




I adore Lagon! 
Such a gorgeous colour with delicious leather.


----------



## SilverStCloud

peacebabe said:


> Condition looks amazing !



Yes, she is lovely... And I gotta say, the pewter hardware really pops against the red.


----------



## dolali

peacebabe said:


> "Virgin" excursion for my Papier Drop Bucket today !
> 
> Bringing her out to meet my BPIC (Balenciaga Partner In Crime)



What a cool bag! I love the picture too!


----------



## dolali

1989 said:


> 2015 Rouge Coquelicot City



I love the color on your City and love your shoes!



SilverStCloud said:


> Out with the hubs and my newly acquired '04 True Red First. I collected her only yesterday evening and so she is just a baby to me!



WOW! Looks almost new, what a beauty


----------



## SilverStCloud

dolali said:


> WOW! Looks almost new, what a beauty



I was really surprised to find a 2004 gem in such good condition. I had expected a lot more wear and tear on an 11-year-old bag. So this was a pleasant and very welcomed surprise indeed.


----------



## 1989

dolali said:


> I love the color on your City and love your shoes!
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Greengoddess8

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, ladies!!! I am so in love with the leather and colour. The wrinkles and smooshiness are truly TDF. I am so in love with this one! None of my photos do her beauty justice at all, but here are a couple anyway. Will try to capture much better shots of her today!


OMG silverStCloud!!!!  You are literally killing me with this leather  Not to mention I love this color. You scored big time, enjoy!


peacebabe said:


> This baby has been neglected for a while  Out showing her off today!
> Love, Love, Love Babe. Sheer perfection
> 01 Le Dix Caribou





SilverStCloud said:


> Back to my trusty and beloved '05 Black City today. She really is my default Bal bag. No other has yet to dethrone her.


We are twins on this SSC!  Don't you just love her to death?!


s.tighe said:


> Brownie!
> 
> View attachment 3052005


Such a great brown!


SilverStCloud said:


> Out with the hubs and my newly acquired '04 True Red First. I collected her only yesterday evening and so she is just a baby to me!


OMG another beauty!!!  You have really been collecting some fab oldies Congrats!


QueenLouis said:


> Lagon Velo
> 
> View attachment 3053821


Lagoon is such a happy color


----------



## SilverStCloud

Greengoddess8 said:


> OMG silverStCloud!!!!  You are literally killing me with this leather  Not to mention I love this color. You scored big time, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> We are twins on this SSC!  Don't you just love her to death?!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG another beauty!!!  You have really been collecting some fab oldies Congrats!



Oh, GG... I love all the colors... Mogano is such a beautifully rich and saturated brown. She is almost like liquid fudge! And that True Red leather is just so classy. Even good old black is luscious and rich. I really can't complain. My collection is coming along slowly, but nicely... And I can't wait to see what other beauties I stumble upon and can proudly add to my humble Bal family.


----------



## SilverStCloud

After all that ME chevre chat, guess who is out with me today...


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> After all that ME chevre chat, guess who is out with me today...



Gorgeous bag and a great photo!


----------



## mere girl

SilverStCloud said:


> After all that ME chevre chat, guess who is out with me today...



aarrgghh...I need one now! Great photo..


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City*


----------



## s.tighe

The bag I carry when I can't be bothered with being careful or fussy. Spill coffee on it, sling it around, drop it anywhere:  basic black agneau Day.


----------



## SilverStCloud

mere girl said:


> aarrgghh...I need one now! Great photo..







rbleather said:


> Gorgeous bag and a great photo!




Thank you, ladies!


----------



## tatayap

QueenLouis said:


> Lagon Velo
> 
> View attachment 3053821



Lovely! and the wallet too!  



SilverStCloud said:


> After all that ME chevre chat, guess who is out with me today...



Funny what a huge difference gold or silver hardware can make on a basic black city  Silver looks so edgy and effortless! 



s.tighe said:


> The bag I carry when I can't be bothered with being careful or fussy. Spill coffee on it, sling it around, drop it anywhere:  basic black agneau Day.
> View attachment 3055142



Yes, that shoulder handle looks so snug  I have to admit myself that the shoulder strap of the City isn't too snug on my shoulders


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> After all that ME chevre chat, guess who is out with me today...



It looks GREAT! I'm so stoked to have this bag. I have to say the ME line has me more intrigued than most of what I've seen in the Agneau line so far for fall.


----------



## s.tighe

tatayap said:


> Lovely! and the wallet too!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny what a huge difference gold or silver hardware can make on a basic black city  Silver looks so edgy and effortless!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that shoulder handle looks so snug  I have to admit myself that the shoulder strap of the City isn't too snug on my shoulders



I'll go on record saying I think the shoulder strap on the City bag sucks. I use it occasionally, but only to lessen the wear on my handles. The Day sits snugly and I barely notice it... the City is eternally slipping off and needing to be adjusted. Actually on my oldest black City, I just sling the handles over my shoulder because she's already taken her licks and I'm not worried about the wear. That winds up being more comfortable than the strap!


----------



## EmileLove

2002 black caribou FBF


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 black city Z tag with my noir pod.


----------



## SilverStCloud

tatayap said:


> Funny what a huge difference gold or silver hardware can make on a basic black city  Silver looks so edgy and effortless!



Exactly what hubby was thinking when he picked out the silver hardware for me. 






s.tighe said:


> It looks GREAT! I'm so stoked to have this bag. I have to say the ME line has me more intrigued than most of what I've seen in the Agneau line so far for fall.



At the moment, it is the same for me. I've been hopping into the boutiques quite often in the past weeks to check out the new bags and colors. But the ME line is the best that they have to offer right now. The new medium gold hardware on the ME looks a bit odd to me for some reason... Which is strange because I am a huge fan of the original bright yellow gold hardware. I do wish I had both types of gold hardware in front of me so that I can compare them for myself.


----------



## maddie66

s.tighe said:


> The bag I carry when I can't be bothered with being careful or fussy. Spill coffee on it, sling it around, drop it anywhere:  basic black agneau Day.
> View attachment 3055142




The Day is such a perfect bag for that!


----------



## zestypasta

EmileLove said:


> 2002 black caribou FBF



Please please please ...pretty please a collection photo thread one day...


----------



## EmileLove

zestypasta said:


> Please please please ...pretty please a collection photo thread one day...



I will!! Unfortunately I have most of my bags packed and stored in preparation of a move in the next few months. Not having access to them is making me twitchy.


----------



## zestypasta

Oh, I can imagine! I'd be in fits if I couldn't look at them and touch them daily.


----------



## SilverStCloud

'03 True Red First to chase away the Monday blues


----------



## peacebabe

My men's day ll be reaching me end July! Decided to go for men's as i prefer the flat strap more. Cant wait to see it IRL ! 



s.tighe said:


> The bag I carry when I can't be bothered with being careful or fussy. Spill coffee on it, sling it around, drop it anywhere:  basic black agneau Day.
> View attachment 3055142


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks dolali! It's my "IT' bag for now 



dolali said:


> What a cool bag! I love the picture too!


----------



## peacebabe

Try use the strap without the "weight distributor". It stays on the shoulder !!!

When i went thru the "Celelbrities with Bal" thread, i saw many of them practically pushed the WD to one end and were badly squashed too! Look as if they cant be bothered about it. I tried pushing the WD to one end too and wa la !!!! the strap does stay! . So now i know it was done for a good reason.

You can try that too 



s.tighe said:


> I'll go on record saying I think the shoulder strap on the City bag sucks. I use it occasionally, but only to lessen the wear on my handles. The Day sits snugly and I barely notice it... the City is eternally slipping off and needing to be adjusted. Actually on my oldest black City, I just sling the handles over my shoulder because she's already taken her licks and I'm not worried about the wear. That winds up being more comfortable than the strap!


----------



## peacebabe

You are so funny zestypasta! After reading your comment, i immediately imagined the lady in your avatar having fits !!! lol ...... and i cant stop laughing ~!



zestypasta said:


> Oh, I can imagine! I'd be in fits if I couldn't look at them and touch them daily.


----------



## peacebabe

oh my .... it's "bloody" lovely !!! 



SilverStCloud said:


> '03 True Red First to chase away the Monday blues


----------



## zestypasta

peacebabe said:


> You are so funny zestypasta! After reading your comment, i immediately imagined the lady in your avatar having fits !!! lol ...... and i cant stop laughing ~!



  it looks a lot like this, but with drool and more hysterical twitching. When this happens my boyfriend immediately grabs my pewter city and rubs it on my head. I calm down immediately.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2006 Ink Weekender &#128153;


----------



## shayna07

My 07 Black City - love this delicious leather!


----------



## rbleather

shayna07 said:


> My 07 Black City - love this delicious leather!
> 
> View attachment 3056436



Wow, that's a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> '03 True Red First to chase away the Monday blues



LOVE the color! !!


----------



## thompk

EmileLove said:


> I will!! Unfortunately I have most of my bags packed and stored in preparation of a move in the next few months. Not having access to them is making me twitchy.




I haven't caught up with this thread yet...I'm usually a lurker as I love the pics, but I just laughed so hard when I read your comment EmileLove!!! Hahaha 

How are you going to do it for a few MONTHS!!i understand a few days, maybe a week...two weeks, but MONTHS!!! Omg! [emoji33]you need to get those boxes and keep them VERY close by!!!

Since I'm commenting...this was Little Miss Lilac at an appt:


----------



## thompk

peacebabe said:


> Try use the strap without the "weight distributor". It stays on the shoulder !!!
> 
> 
> 
> When i went thru the "Celelbrities with Bal" thread, i saw many of them practically pushed the WD to one end and were badly squashed too! Look as if they cant be bothered about it. I tried pushing the WD to one end too and wa la !!!! the strap does stay! . So now i know it was done for a good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> You can try that too




Yes!!! I removed ALL of my WDs as well!! They drove me nuts! Put them all in a little Balenciaga vintage shoe bag that holds extra tassels, mirrors, weight distributors and any paperwork on my bals it's a GREAT little bags and HE looks like he has hair!! Hahahaha


----------



## SilverStCloud

thompk said:


> Yes!!! I removed ALL of my WDs as well!! They drove me nuts! Put them all in a little Balenciaga vintage shoe bag that holds extra tassels, mirrors, weight distributors and any paperwork on my bals it's a GREAT little bags and HE looks like he has hair!! Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056544



Gotta love that "hair". He's looking kinda rasta!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

rbleather said:


> LOVE the color! !!



True Red is gorgeous! I'm still trying to capture the color accurately. I'm almost there, but it is challenging. Bal colors are just sooooo hard to photograph.


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Try use the strap without the "weight distributor". It stays on the shoulder !!!
> 
> 
> 
> When i went thru the "Celelbrities with Bal" thread, i saw many of them practically pushed the WD to one end and were badly squashed too! Look as if they cant be bothered about it. I tried pushing the WD to one end too and wa la !!!! the strap does stay! . So now i know it was done for a good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> You can try that too




LOLZ!! I had to read this like 3x before I figured out what a WD was! You mean that meaningless thing on the shoulder strap right? That thing is so ridiculous, but I never thought to just shove it aside. BY GOD I WILL TRY IT! What a revelation! Probably the only part of a bal whose name I didn't know! Thx babe!


----------



## peacebabe

I think this is the first time i see u posting a MOD shot. You should show us your HG collection more to give us hope & motivation ! 

Love Pewter !!! 



thompk said:


> I haven't caught up with this thread yet...I'm usually a lurker as I love the pics, but I just laughed so hard when I read your comment EmileLove!!! Hahaha
> 
> How are you going to do it for a few MONTHS!!i understand a few days, maybe a week...two weeks, but MONTHS!!! Omg! [emoji33]you need to get those boxes and keep them VERY close by!!!
> 
> Since I'm commenting...this was Little Miss Lilac at an appt:
> View attachment 3056539


----------



## SilverStCloud

SilverStCloud said:


> '03 True Red First to chase away the Monday blues



Sorry, ladies... Just discovered a typo in my post. I meant to type 04 True Red, and NOT 03. Apologies!!!


----------



## peacebabe

You sure are an expert whenit comes to Bal 

The earlier Bal didnt come with WD, but at looks good & so easy to carry.  Perhaps the WD is an "excuse" for any price increased then??? 



thompk said:


> Yes!!! I removed ALL of my WDs as well!! They drove me nuts! Put them all in a little Balenciaga vintage shoe bag that holds extra tassels, mirrors, weight distributors and any paperwork on my bals it's a GREAT little bags and HE looks like he has hair!! Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056544



Sorry that i caused confusion in my own abbreviation . U are so right on the term "meaningless thing". I guess it may be more useful for crossbody carrying. But for shoulder? Forget it!



s.tighe said:


> LOLZ!! I had to read this like 3x before I figured out what a WD was! You mean that meaningless thing on the shoulder strap right? That thing is so ridiculous, but I never thought to just shove it aside. BY GOD I WILL TRY IT! What a revelation! Probably the only part of a bal whose name I didn't know! Thx babe!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks like your pewter city has become your "holly water" 



zestypasta said:


> it looks a lot like this, but with drool and more hysterical twitching. When this happens my boyfriend immediately grabs my pewter city and rubs it on my head. I calm down immediately.


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> You sure are an expert whenit comes to Bal
> 
> The earlier Bal didnt come with WD, but at looks good & so easy to carry.  Perhaps the WD is an "excuse" for any price increased then???
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that i caused confusion in my own abbreviation . U are so right on the term "meaningless thing". I guess it may be more useful for crossbody carrying. But for shoulder? Forget it!




What? Who me?? Omg surely I'm the farthest thing from an expert. I willingly and humbly defer to those of you who have been here for a decade or more as the experts. However, I'd be daft if I couldn't piece together and name the disparate parts of these objects I have studied like a student in the authentication thread and elsewhere. But expert... Faaaaaar from that


----------



## SilverStCloud

The chewy, smooshy goodness of Mogano leather!


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> The chewy, smooshy goodness of Mogano leather!




Awesome!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## casseyelsie

SilverStCloud said:


> The chewy, smooshy goodness of Mogano leather!




May I know what's mogano leather? Is it the same as Chevre?


----------



## SilverStCloud

casseyelsie said:


> May I know what's mogano leather? Is it the same as Chevre?



Hi! Mogano is the color. The leather is chevre.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Black City Z tag with colourful florentine pod


----------



## maddie66

2014 black Velo with kooky charm I found on shopbop (inspired by all of the fabulous charms I've seen in this forum).


----------



## s.tighe

All black everything. S/S 2012 Neo folk cross body. Another devil-may-care bag with unspectacular but highly abuse-able leather. This style was a flash in the pan I think but the size is great. Bigger than a mini, smaller than a Velo, more boho than a town.


----------



## maddie66

s.tighe said:


> All black everything. S/S 2012 Neo folk cross body. Another devil-may-care bag with unspectacular but highly abuse-able leather. This style was a flash in the pan I think but the size is great. Bigger than a mini, smaller than a Velo, more boho than a town.
> 
> View attachment 3057335




I love my anthracite Folk -- one of my favorite Bals, and I have no idea why (leather isn't anything to swoon over, style was never really a hit, etc.)!


----------



## s.tighe

Some of my favorites are the ones I don't need to worry about or fuss over! Different kind of "favorite" than the ones that are gorgeous, luscious, precious and irreplaceable, and therefore require mindfulness when using. These are "easy use" bags that still have great style!


----------



## EmileLove

SilverStCloud said:


> The chewy, smooshy goodness of Mogano leather!



Gorgeous!! Mogano is one of the best browns... Love the red undertones. 



thompk said:


> I haven't caught up with this thread yet...I'm usually a lurker as I love the pics, but I just laughed so hard when I read your comment EmileLove!!! Hahaha
> 
> How are you going to do it for a few MONTHS!!i understand a few days, maybe a week...two weeks, but MONTHS!!! Omg! [emoji33]you need to get those boxes and keep them VERY close by!!!
> 
> Since I'm commenting...this was Little Miss Lilac at an appt:
> View attachment 3056539



How lovely! I love all the pewter hw goodies I've been seeing in this thread lately.

Also, if you want to know what I look like when I get twitchy, just look at Zestypasta's "hysterical twitchy" smilies in her prior post. They are a fair representation. 

I really don't know how I am going to handle the next few months. The bags are packed away since we are planning to start showing our place soon and I thought leaving ~50 bags in the closet is a bit much. I am now down to ~12 "essentials". (Only on tPF do I feel normal saying that 12 bags isn't a lot.)


----------



## peacebabe

with my 04 Marron. Love the effortless vintage yet rugged look


----------



## Bisoux78

My 2007 Violet City with 21 GSH went shopping with me at Bloomingdales today.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Turquoise city with light blue florentine pod &#128153;


----------



## pinaybaglover

My militaire green work with g21 rose gold hw


----------



## s.tighe

pinaybaglover said:


> My militaire green work with g21 rose gold hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059007




This combo is amaaaaaaazing. I love militaire.


----------



## n_moviehouse

my first bale....thanks happy


----------



## SilverStCloud

Brightening up a very grey Thursday with my Holiday Hamilton First in rouge.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Turquoise city with light blue florentine pod.


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> Brightening up a very grey Thursday with my Holiday Hamilton First in rouge.




Love


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pinaybaglover said:


> My militaire green work with g21 rose gold hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059007


Gorgeous.


----------



## SilverStCloud

My 10-year-old beauty!


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> My 10-year-old beauty!



Just beautiful, and a great photo.


----------



## peacebabe

Adding some "funk" to TGIF !!!

A "love it or hate it" bag........ 2010 Holiday Tri-color City


----------



## casseyelsie

peacebabe said:


> Adding some "funk" to TGIF !!!
> 
> 
> 
> A "love it or hate it" bag........ 2010 Holiday Tri-color City




Very unique Bal!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SilverStCloud said:


> Brightening up a very grey Thursday with my Holiday Hamilton First in rouge.


Bright and beautiful Red


----------



## tatayap

A rainy, rainy monsoon day with this bbag


----------



## Livia1

SilverStCloud said:


> Brightening up a very grey Thursday with my Holiday Hamilton First in rouge.



Pretty!




MiuMiuholic said:


> 2005 Turquoise city with light blue florentine pod.




Oh, the one that got away ... 
This and Lagon always makes my heart beat faster.


----------



## maddie66

tatayap said:


> A rainy, rainy monsoon day with this bbag




So gorgeous (and looks strong enough to handle a monsoon!).


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my* black Hamilton City *again today.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Starting my Sunday early with my super yummilicious 07 Mogano City.


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> Starting my Sunday early with my super yummilicious 07 Mogano City.



The leather looks like chocolaty, caramel yummy goodness!


----------



## maroon72

SilverStCloud said:


> Starting my Sunday early with my super yummilicious 07 Mogano City.


Wow, congratulations SilverStCloud!!!  Your Mogano truly looks like it has the most sublimely yummy chocolate leather....supremely soft, smooshy, dreamy goodness!!!  Thank you so much for sharing this gorgeous picture and may you enjoy and carry her in vibrant health for years to come.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

&#128155;2005 Black City with Z tag and yellow pod with rainbow zip &#127752;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

&#128155;2005 Black City Z tag with yellow pod  &#128155;


----------



## peacebabe

I've yet to own a black city ..... i hope i can find one soon.

Love the yellow Pod !!! 



MiuMiuholic said:


> &#128155;2005 Black City Z tag with yellow pod  &#128155;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

peacebabe said:


> I've yet to own a black city ..... i hope i can find one soon.
> 
> Love the yellow Pod !!!



&#128527;Thanks peacebabe....I have yet to own a caribou first like you....&#128521;


----------



## peacebabe

You will ! You Will !!! Your patience won you many spectacular HG. And i will also look out for you 



MiuMiuholic said:


> &#128527;Thanks peacebabe....I have yet to own a caribou first like you....&#128521;


----------



## Quapa

Cumin city and my crazy 4.5 month old!


----------



## Sssy

Quapa said:


> Cumin city and my crazy 4.5 year old!



Both are gorgeous, but you meant 4,5 months, right?


----------



## Quapa

Sssy said:


> Both are gorgeous, but you meant 4,5 months, right?



Oh my days... That's sleep deprivation for you.

Yes, he's 4.5 months!!


----------



## Sssy

Quapa said:


> Oh my days... That's sleep deprivation for you.
> 
> Yes, he's 4.5 months!!



He is adorable 
And sleep deprivation will continue forever...


----------



## maddie66

Quapa said:


> Cumin city and my crazy 4.5 month old!




What a handsome little boy!  And good to teach him about the importance of Bals from a young age!


----------



## Blueberry12

Papier Zip Bucket bag :


----------



## Indiana

Mini Twiggy's coming out for a spin this fine evening..


----------



## zestypasta

Such a sunny day toay....more of my 05 love


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Black Z Tag City with pod...again...&#128527;


----------



## SilverStCloud

zestypasta said:


> Such a sunny day toay....more of my 05 love



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

MiuMiuholic said:


> 2005 Black Z Tag City with pod...again...&#128527;



*waves happily at bag twin*


----------



## MiuMiuholic

SilverStCloud said:


> *waves happily at bag twin*



&#128522;&#128512;*blowing a kiss back*


----------



## MiuMiuholic

zestypasta said:


> Such a sunny day toay....more of my 05 love


Your 05 Turquoise rox!  What a beautiful smooshy and smooth city!


----------



## maddie66

zestypasta said:


> Such a sunny day toay....more of my 05 love




So incredibly beautiful!  I think I need to add this to me stalking list....


----------



## zestypasta

SilverStCloud said:


> Gorgeous!!!





MiuMiuholic said:


> Your 05 Turquoise rox!  What a beautiful smooshy and smooth city!





maddie66 said:


> So incredibly beautiful!  I think I need to add this to me stalking list....



Thanks so much ladies, NEVER bring this one out...WAY to paranoid. I removed mittens I wear just to pose for pic she's too clean and a bit haughty....quite put out to discover she had to work today and carry things! She's spoiled rotten!


----------



## SilverStCloud

zestypasta said:


> Thanks so much ladies, NEVER bring this one out...WAY to paranoid. I removed mittens I wear just to pose for pic she's too clean and a bit haughty....quite put out to discover she had to work today and carry things! She's spoiled rotten!



I totally understand! She is so pristine and flawless, she would definitely be a "shrine bag" for me too!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

zestypasta said:


> Such a sunny day toay....more of my 05 love


Looking so good


----------



## peacebabe

Gorgeous! U should "socialize" her more ZP. Such nice bag is good to show off ! 



zestypasta said:


> Thanks so much ladies, NEVER bring this one out...WAY to paranoid. I removed mittens I wear just to pose for pic she's too clean and a bit haughty....quite put out to discover she had to work today and carry things! She's spoiled rotten!


----------



## peacebabe

Miu !!! Soon we will be bag twin !!! 



MiuMiuholic said:


> 2005 Black Z Tag City with pod...again...&#128527;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

peacebabe said:


> Miu !!! Soon we will be bag twin !!!



Congratz!!! &#128077;&#128077;&#127867;&#128513; please do a reveal soon!


----------



## _purseaddict_

MiuMiuholic said:


> 2005 Black Z Tag City with pod...again...&#128527;


Leather from 05 looks so yummy.  I couldn't find 05 Balenciaga on eBay, owners of bags from those years must love the leather too much to let go!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

_purseaddict_ said:


> Leather from 05 looks so yummy.  I couldn't find 05 Balenciaga on eBay, owners of bags from those years must love the leather too much to let go!



There are ones that are floating around...don't give up &#128512;. I got my 05 apple green and 05 turquoise city from eBay and bonanza. &#128154;&#128153; just be sure to authenticate them with the ladies here before buying them.

You can also  keep at lookout for them at RDC etc.


----------



## peacebabe

I sure will !!!

But if the bag turns out "sucks" ..... i will just hide & cry ..... 
So finger cross for now !



MiuMiuholic said:


> Congratz!!! &#128077;&#128077;&#127867;&#128513; please do a reveal soon!


----------



## SilverStCloud

_purseaddict_ said:


> Leather from 05 looks so yummy.  I couldn't find 05 Balenciaga on eBay, owners of bags from those years must love the leather too much to let go!



Yes, these still pop up from time to time. I saw a couple of 05 Black Cities in the past month alone. So hang on in there!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

peacebabe said:


> I sure will !!!
> 
> But if the bag turns out "sucks" ..... i will just hide & cry .....
> So finger cross for now !



I am sure it won't.  You have such a discerning &#128064; for details. &#128521;


----------



## zestypasta

SilverStCloud said:


> I totally understand! She is so pristine and flawless, she would definitely be a "shrine bag" for me too!





LOUKPEACH said:


> Looking so good





peacebabe said:


> Gorgeous! U should "socialize" her more ZP. Such nice bag is good to show off !



Thanks! If only I could...I may be tempted to do a reveal of my latest discovery... 05 is like a fine wine and a good woman, only gets better with age...


----------



## SilverStCloud

zestypasta said:


> Thanks! If only I could...I may be tempted to do a reveal of my latest discovery... 05 is like a fine wine and a good woman, only gets better with age...



Please do! We all love reveals on TPF!


----------



## peacebabe

Reveal ! REVeal !! REVEAL !!! 



zestypasta said:


> Thanks! If only I could...I may be tempted to do a reveal of my latest discovery... 05 is like a fine wine and a good woman, only gets better with age...


----------



## MiuMiuholic

zestypasta said:


> Thanks! If only I could...I may be tempted to do a reveal of my latest discovery... 05 is like a fine wine and a good woman, only gets better with age...



OMG &#128512;!!! Cannot wait for it...&#128147;


----------



## SilverStCloud

Proudly taking out my new-to-me 05 Caramel Work. Her leather is glorious! This is also my first foray into the Work style and I love it even though I am a total shortie. It is so comfy to wear it on the shoulder. I am now an official fan of the Work bag.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 AG City for work with green/red/yellow pod tomorrow&#9786;&#128154;


----------



## lbbolton

2005 Turquoise Day with Sophie Hulme Charm


----------



## maddie66

lbbolton said:


> 2005 Turquoise Day with Sophie Hulme Charm




Love love love everything about this!!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Lugging around a fully packed 06 Camel Twiggy today.


----------



## peacebabe

Congrats ladies !!! All are 2005 !!! They are all so lovely !!! 



SilverStCloud said:


> Proudly taking out my new-to-me 05 Caramel Work. Her leather is glorious! This is also my first foray into the Work style and I love it even though I am a total shortie. It is so comfy to wear it on the shoulder. I am now an official fan of the Work bag.





MiuMiuholic said:


> 2005 AG City for work with green/red/yellow pod tomorrow&#9786;&#128154;





lbbolton said:


> 2005 Turquoise Day with Sophie Hulme Charm


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City *


----------



## lbbolton

*Thank you maddie66!!*


maddie66 said:


> Love love love everything about this!!!!


----------



## lbbolton

*Thank you so much peacebabe!!*


peacebabe said:


> Congrats ladies !!! All are 2005 !!! They are all so lovely !!!


----------



## EmileLove

SilverStCloud said:


> Proudly taking out my new-to-me 05 Caramel Work. Her leather is glorious! This is also my first foray into the Work style and I love it even though I am a total shortie. It is so comfy to wear it on the shoulder. I am now an official fan of the Work bag.





MiuMiuholic said:


> 2005 AG City for work with green/red/yellow pod tomorrow&#9786;&#128154;





lbbolton said:


> 2005 Turquoise Day with Sophie Hulme Charm





SilverStCloud said:


> Lugging around a fully packed 06 Camel Twiggy today.



I love that all the Bal oldies are coming out to play. Lots of eye candy here!


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> Lugging around a fully packed 06 Camel Twiggy today.



Another awesome photo! !!


----------



## zestypasta

EmileLove said:


> I love that all the Bal oldies are coming out to play. Lots of eye candy here!



C'mon...you know you want to pull out that indigo again...boy , do I want one of those !


----------



## peacebabe

My new to me F/W 2012 Bleute


----------



## MiuMiuholic

My 2005 AG City again with my pod....&#128154; my cute little pod deserves a shot of her own.


----------



## seagullz

nice AG! Make me lemming again...zzz


----------



## MiuMiuholic

seagullz said:


> nice AG! Make me lemming again...zzz



&#128522; thanks!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

peacebabe said:


> Congrats ladies !!! All are 2005 !!! They are all so lovely !!!



You will be able to join us very soon with your 05 city! &#128522;&#128079;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

EmileLove said:


> I love that all the Bal oldies are coming out to play. Lots of eye candy here!



&#128076;All we need is more of the pre 05 oldies to come and play as well!!! &#128159;


----------



## peacebabe

Oh man ...... the deal didn't went through. Seller remorse! Though i had paid, the slaes was cancelled !!! 



MiuMiuholic said:


> You will be able to join us very soon with your 05 city! &#128522;&#128079;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

peacebabe said:


> Oh man ...... the deal didn't went through. Seller remorse! Though i had paid, the slaes was cancelled !!!



Oh gosh....&#128559;so sorry to hear that. I am very sure a beautiful 05 city will come your way soon. &#128591;


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks Miu...... just got to play the waiting game ....



MiuMiuholic said:


> Oh gosh....&#128559;so sorry to hear that. I am very sure a beautiful 05 city will come your way soon. &#128591;


----------



## zestypasta

peacebabe said:


> Oh man ...... the deal didn't went through. Seller remorse! Though i had paid, the slaes was cancelled !!!



Oh no! Why do people do that to us? I want to see more 05 cities in appreciative hands! That ruins my day! Arrrrrr!:censor::censor::censor:


----------



## peacebabe

Those people who have no passion for a particular brand cannot understanding the emotion that will go through, be it selling or buying. They will not understand that for people like us, a cancelled deal is putting us into a emotional roller coaster, and it's not funny at all. To be frank, im still piss. There is also a monetary loss on my part due to the charged & refund through credit card due to the currency exchange rate.

Well, this is not the 1st time....... and im sure it will not be the last.... unless i stop buying !



zestypasta said:


> Oh no! Why do people do that to us? I want to see more 05 cities in appreciative hands! That ruins my day! Arrrrrr!:censor::censor::censor:


----------



## EmileLove

peacebabe said:


> My new to me F/W 2012 Bleute



Congrats on the new bag! We're bag twins! I have a blue acier, which I think is just a different name for bleute. This is a great blue--it goes with a lot of outfits and provides just the right pop of color.


----------



## bagnshoe

peacebabe said:


> Oh man ...... the deal didn't went through. Seller remorse! Though i had paid, the slaes was cancelled !!!



Sorry to hear about that peacebabe. I hate when that happens too. Hopefully you will find another oldie soon.


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks EmileLove !!! Congrats to you too! I hope you are loving her as much as i do. You are right, this is a very gorgeous blue indeed 



EmileLove said:


> Congrats on the new bag! We're bag twins! I have a blue acier, which I think is just a different name for bleute. This is a great blue--it goes with a lot of outfits and provides just the right pop of color.



Thanks bagnshoe for the consolation....... The hunting game will never stop right ! 



bagnshoe said:


> Sorry to hear about that peacebabe. I hate when that happens too. Hopefully you will find another oldie soon.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Wearing my 05 olive shopper today.


----------



## peacebabe

Ark ....... You are making me drool !!! 



MiuMiuholic said:


> Wearing my 05 olive shopper today.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

peacebabe said:


> Ark ....... You are making me drool !!!



&#9786; Thanks peacebabe. I am seriously still considering whether I should keep the bag. But it serves as a great diaper bag in a way....&#128118;


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my Black Hamilton City today.*


----------



## lbbolton

*2005 Black City with black pug charm guarded by Binky, my sleepy black pug*


----------



## zestypasta

lbbolton said:


> *2005 Black City with black pug charm guarded by Binky, my sleepy black pug*



My lord, but he is gorgeous ! Just gorgeous!


----------



## MAGJES

Wearing my little mini City today.


----------



## lbbolton

*Thank you zestypasta!   He's my adorable little fur baby.*


zestypasta said:


> My lord, but he is gorgeous ! Just gorgeous!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MiuMiuholic said:


> Wearing my 05 olive shopper today.


Beautiful Greennnnn


----------



## SilverStCloud

A fully packed 05 Chocolate Work.


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> A fully packed 05 Chocolate Work.



Yummy!


----------



## SilverStCloud

rbleather said:


> Yummy!




Thank you, Rbleather! This 05 chevre is totally delish!


----------



## cookiecutter

wrong thread


----------



## milan239

I'm carrying my speedy 35 in DA, perfect summer bag [emoji7]


----------



## SilverStCloud

Casual Friday with a zebra-print maxi dress and my 04 True Red First.


----------



## peacebabe

wow ..... what a sexy combination ! 



SilverStCloud said:


> Casual Friday with a zebra-print maxi dress and my 04 True Red First.


----------



## Pretty Bags

City classic 2013 Antracite I think. Love it so much


----------



## peacebabe

05 Black Day with Pearly Rose Mini Mini City


----------



## kateykate

My mini twiggy.


----------



## solitudelove

kateykate said:


> My mini twiggy.


Such a cute bag!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## mashedpotato

kateykate said:


> My mini twiggy.


That is one gorgeous bag. The color is attractive and is appealing to the eyes.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Carrying around my new-to-me tempete part time.

I've ogled this color for years and finally happened upon it (and in amazing condition!) during a hunt for my first part time. 

Is that fate? I'm pretty sure that's what they call fate.


----------



## s.tighe

kerryisntreal said:


> Carrying around my new-to-me tempete part time.
> 
> I've ogled this color for years and finally happened upon it (and in amazing condition!) during a hunt for my first part time.
> 
> Is that fate? I'm pretty sure that's what they call fate.
> 
> View attachment 3076364
> 
> View attachment 3076365



So pretty! Was that the one from eBay (California seller?). I'd give that gorgy thing a little coat of leather honey and take the stunning factor to the stratosphere!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

peacebabe said:


> 05 Black Day with Pearly Rose Mini Mini City



I &#128582; your 05 black day! And you have got such an adorable accessory for it as well. &#127872;


----------



## kerryisntreal

s.tighe said:


> So pretty! Was that the one from eBay (California seller?). I'd give that gorgy thing a little coat of leather honey and take the stunning factor to the stratosphere!




That one indeed 

Yes, there will certainly be some leather honey in her future hehe... Tho my camera doesn't quite seem to capture it... the color is quite dark & luscious (and, dare I say, stormy), and the sheen is just right on its own! 

I just can't resist taking pictures:



Is it possible for a purse to be your soulmate?


----------



## jp23

kateykate said:


> My mini twiggy.




Sooooo adorable!


----------



## jp23

kerryisntreal said:


> Is it possible for a purse to be your soulmate?




I'd believe it! [emoji16]


----------



## s.tighe

kerryisntreal said:


> That one indeed
> 
> Yes, there will certainly be some leather honey in her future hehe... Tho my camera doesn't quite seem to capture it... the color is quite dark & luscious (and, dare I say, stormy), and the sheen is just right on its own!
> 
> I just can't resist taking pictures:
> View attachment 3076557
> 
> 
> Is it possible for a purse to be your soulmate?



Ah yes, that is beautiful. Congrats to you, it is gorgeous! These pictures are TDF, the sheen is gorgeous. Happy for you!! GORGEOUS


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks Miu. The photo didnt do justice for them though 



MiuMiuholic said:


> I &#128582; your 05 black day! And you have got such an adorable accessory for it as well. &#127872;


----------



## peacebabe

Congrats !!! It's so wonderful to get hold of something you like 



kerryisntreal said:


> Carrying around my new-to-me tempete part time.
> 
> I've ogled this color for years and finally happened upon it (and in amazing condition!) during a hunt for my first part time.
> 
> Is that fate? I'm pretty sure that's what they call fate.
> 
> View attachment 3076364
> 
> View attachment 3076365


----------



## kerryisntreal

s.tighe said:


> Ah yes, that is beautiful. Congrats to you, it is gorgeous! These pictures are TDF, the sheen is gorgeous. Happy for you!! GORGEOUS



Thanks s.tighe  

I feel a little silly being so giddy, but I so am!  Love being able to share my new love with ladies (and gents) who understand!!!


----------



## Quapa

Cumin city - away for a few weeks and could only bring one bal :,(


----------



## jp23

Giving my ME a whirl


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jp23 said:


> Giving my ME a whirl
> View attachment 3077500


beautifulllllll


----------



## mtstmichel

jp23 said:


> Giving my ME a whirl
> View attachment 3077500



Because of you I'm on the lookout for this bag now! Love it! Love the bag charm and shoes, too. Absolutely perfection!


----------



## _purseaddict_

jp23 said:


> Giving my ME a whirl
> View attachment 3077500




Too beautiful. I will dream of your bal bag and charm as I sleep tonight.


----------



## jp23

LOUKPEACH said:


> beautifulllllll








_purseaddict_ said:


> Too beautiful. I will dream of your bal bag and charm as I sleep tonight.




 thank you guys! She really is lovely and tough too! I thinks she's definitely worth keeping for a little while longer!


----------



## jp23

mtstmichel said:


> Because of you I'm on the lookout for this bag now! Love it! Love the bag charm and shoes, too. Absolutely perfection!




That's so sweet! Thank you! It's rose aubergine from 2014 last i saw reebonz had one!


----------



## casseyelsie

jp23 said:


> thank you guys! She really is lovely and tough too! I thinks she's definitely worth keeping for a little while longer!




Just worth keeping for a little while longer??? Lol I will offer to help u keep her safe in my closet for very long time! [emoji23]


----------



## jp23

casseyelsie said:


> Just worth keeping for a little while longer??? Lol I will offer to help u keep her safe in my closet for very long time! [emoji23]




Hahahahaha thank you for the offer LOL! I was debating whether or not to keep her as i don't usually dress very girly but I am very girly at heart. I chose this bag because it can be made Sweet but is a little edgy too. The next couple weeks will determine my final decision. But we had a good day today! So things are looking positive [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## s.tighe

mtstmichel said:


> Because of you I'm on the lookout for this bag now! Love it! Love the bag charm and shoes, too. Absolutely perfection!



Not sure where you are but here is the rose aubepine ME bag available in the U.S. The first seasons of ME cities are starting to show up a bit more frequently on the resale market now, which is wonderful because they're so dear at full retail (and actually even at resale, who are we kidding!) 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-shoulder-bag-pink-3997516/?tref=category


----------



## heaRtB

My Velo today [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]


----------



## peacebabe

Bringing this old lady out for the 1st time 
For you Miu !!!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

peacebabe said:


> Bringing this old lady out for the 1st time
> For you Miu !!!



I &#128156; the longer handles and that the village is actually roomier than the City.  &#128521;


----------



## Loulou2015

peacebabe said:


> Bringing this old lady out for the 1st time
> For you Miu !!!


Amazing FB and leather, love the charm too!! Congrats peaceable!!


----------



## Loulou2015

jp23 said:


> Hahahahaha thank you for the offer LOL! I was debating whether or not to keep her as i don't usually dress very girly but I am very girly at heart. I chose this bag because it can be made Sweet but is a little edgy too. The next couple weeks will determine my final decision. But we had a good day today! So things are looking positive [emoji5]&#65039;


If you decide to let her go, just keep lots of cool pictures like that!! Will be almost as good-- since it sounds like you don't really use her and its more the idea of her--sweet inner self !!


----------



## pixiejoyy

My ME Bleu Roi being a big mood lifter today [emoji4]

Love how I can wear whatever colour-toned accessories with the pale gold hardware - so subtle!


----------



## peacebabe

It's roomier than First actually, slightly smaller than City 



MiuMiuholic said:


> I &#55357;&#56476; the longer handles and that the village is actually roomier than the City.  &#55357;&#56841;



Thanks Lou for the compliment. Not that i don't really use her, in fact, i just "adopted her" 



Loulou2015 said:


> Amazing FB and leather, love the charm too!! Congrats peaceable!!





Loulou2015 said:


> If you decide to let her go, just keep lots of cool pictures like that!! Will be almost as good-- since it sounds like you don't really use her and its more the idea of her--sweet inner self !!


----------



## jp23

Loulou2015 said:


> If you decide to let her go, just keep lots of cool pictures like that!! Will be almost as good-- since it sounds like you don't really use her and its more the idea of her--sweet inner self !!




Yeah! I have photos of all my old bags that I have once had! lol it's crazy to see what's came and left lol!


----------



## jp23

pixiejoyy said:


> My ME Bleu Roi being a big mood lifter today [emoji4]
> 
> Love how I can wear whatever colour-toned accessories with the pale gold hardware - so subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3079408




Love that blue! So rich!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pixiejoyy said:


> My ME Bleu Roi being a big mood lifter today [emoji4]
> 
> Love how I can wear whatever colour-toned accessories with the pale gold hardware - so subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3079408


Great Blue! Nice


----------



## Loulou2015

peacebabe said:


> It's roomier than First actually, slightly smaller than City
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lou for the compliment. Not that i don't really use her, in fact, i just "adopted her"


(sorry peacebabe! my second message to you unintentionally attached to your post :shame: learning...kind of cool how the post is really a thread when you reply! -noooobie-
its your gorgeous new babe!)


----------



## peacebabe

Lol ...... i see, no worries 



Loulou2015 said:


> (sorry peacebabe! my second message to you unintentionally attached to your post :shame: learning...kind of cool how the post is really a thread when you reply! -noooobie-
> its your gorgeous new babe!)


----------



## akmal

im wearinng my first in vert sauge. the long strap is from another bag . its doesnt match but i dont care


----------



## zestypasta

A classic..


----------



## MiuMiuholic

zestypasta said:


> A classic..



Is that a pewter city? &#128515;


----------



## zestypasta

MiuMiuholic said:


> Is that a pewter city? &#128515;



Yes, she gives me fits!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

zestypasta said:


> Yes, she gives me fits!



Congratz!


----------



## SilverStCloud

zestypasta said:


> A classic..



Is that an 03 or 04? Are we bag twins???


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely !!! 
Im glad you finally bring your babies out beyond the backyard! 




zestypasta said:


> A classic..


----------



## zestypasta

SilverStCloud said:


> Is that an 03 or 04? Are we bag twins???



Twins


----------



## SilverStCloud

zestypasta said:


> Twins




Nice!!! *waves happily at bag twin* How is your leather holding up?


----------



## s.tighe

Urban outing with a new designated thrasher.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

zestypasta said:


> Twins



&#128158;&#128079; so happy for you! How did you manage to find a 04 black city in such a pristine condition too? &#128513;


----------



## kerryisntreal

s.tighe said:


> Urban outing with a new designated thrasher.
> View attachment 3081266




Ooh what color is this? It kinda reminds me of my Bois de Rose work... Which is also one of my designated trashers


----------



## s.tighe

kerryisntreal said:


> Ooh what color is this? It kinda reminds me of my Bois de Rose work... Which is also one of my designated trashers
> 
> View attachment 3081436




Oh man! I snapped that shot and didn't think much of it but looking again you're right, it does look like your Bois de Rose.... Which is totally weird because it's Gris Pyrite. Same bag in different light: (and not against a blue/gray door)


----------



## zestypasta

SilverStCloud said:


> Nice!!! *waves happily at bag twin* How is your leather holding up?



It's great, very smooth, unsettlingly so if you're not familiar with 04 black leather...at first you're like..what is this? So different from any other bag I've seen or touched. Other 04 leather is as soft, but still distressed. Authenticator had to calm me down and say...yes that's how they all are. Smooth, thinner, puddley, thin thin tassels. Seems delicate but obviously not or wouldn't look like this after so many years!

Still I'm paranoid. It just seems like you need to be careful with it, some of my tassels are broken off, but I left them and saved one extra in case. They are the thinnest I've ever seen but I think it wouldnt be the same if I switched them out, wouldn't look as vintage. 



MiuMiuholic said:


> &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; so happy for you! How did you manage to find a 04 black city in such a pristine condition too? &#65533;&#65533;



Oh it's not perfect, but I find the combo photographs so well! Just looks so dramatic and cool, really  one of the best combos IMO, black Bals with silver hardware, and pewter especially. One of the corners has some slight rubbing.


----------



## kerryisntreal

s.tighe said:


> Oh man! I snapped that shot and didn't think much of it but looking again you're right, it does look like your Bois de Rose.... Which is totally weird because it's Gris Pyrite. Same bag in different light: (and not against a blue/gray door)
> 
> View attachment 3081449




Oh wow, crazy how different it looked in that other pic!  But yeah... Your grey is muuuuch nicer. Even when I thought it was pink. &#128541;


----------



## peacebabe

It looks like 2 different bag under different light. I like this color better thou 



s.tighe said:


> Oh man! I snapped that shot and didn't think much of it but looking again you're right, it does look like your Bois de Rose.... Which is totally weird because it's Gris Pyrite. Same bag in different light: (and not against a blue/gray door)
> 
> View attachment 3081449


----------



## lbbolton

06 Rouge Vif Day with Sophie Hulme charm - feels like 05 leather


----------



## Sssy

lbbolton said:


> 06 Rouge Vif Day with Sophie Hulme charm - feels like 05 leather



Beautiful  I love 2006 leather. It's seriously underrated 
I hope this charm will be well behaved ( for a change)


----------



## lbbolton

Sssy said:


> Beautiful  I love 2006 leather. It's seriously underrated
> I hope this charm will be well behaved ( for a change)


Thank you Sssy! This charm is very well behaved. Unlike Hula Girl, I can leave him alone without supervision and nothing terrible happens.  He is quite charming!


----------



## s.tighe

lbbolton said:


> 06 Rouge Vif Day with Sophie Hulme charm - feels like 05 leather



This is a HG bag for me. Such a pretty red and I love how the Day is somehow more "discreet" (for me) than a City because I carry a city by the handles out in front of me 
(like a big ole stop sign), but the day on my shoulder to the side of me. Silly distinction but for me it makes all the difference in a red bag!


----------



## casseyelsie

s.tighe said:


> Oh man! I snapped that shot and didn't think much of it but looking again you're right, it does look like your Bois de Rose.... Which is totally weird because it's Gris Pyrite. Same bag in different light: (and not against a blue/gray door)
> 
> View attachment 3081449




Gosh I am so in love with the leather!!!  She looks so yummy.  I will be hugging that bag to sleep if I have it [emoji7]


----------



## s.tighe

casseyelsie said:


> Gosh I am so in love with the leather!!!  She looks so yummy.  I will be hugging that bag to sleep if I have it [emoji7]




Thank you  she photographs well but to be honest though, she's no supermodel. This bag arrived to me in totally pristine condition but with the driest  leather I've seen on a pristine bag. I slapped some balenciaga conditioning creme on and it is much improved, but the overall not-spectacular-ness of the leather is why I've designated her as a thrasher. I still  the color!


----------



## lbbolton

Thank you! The Day bag is absolutely my favorite style!  The size is perfect.  It's not enormous and is super comfy on the shoulder.  I did not think about the bright color, but I see what you mean.  It's not screaming "Look at Me"! on the shoulder.


s.tighe said:


> This is a HG bag for me. Such a pretty red and I love how the Day is somehow more "discreet" (for me) than a City because I carry a city by the handles out in front of me
> (like a big ole stop sign), but the day on my shoulder to the side of me. Silly distinction but for me it makes all the difference in a red bag!


----------



## maddie66

lbbolton said:


> 06 Rouge Vif Day with Sophie Hulme charm - feels like 05 leather




So gorgeous, and the charm makes it even more fabulous (if that is possible)!


----------



## lbbolton

Thank you maddie66!  To my way of thinking, a bag is naked without a charm!


maddie66 said:


> So gorgeous, and the charm makes it even more fabulous (if that is possible)!


----------



## maddie66

lbbolton said:


> Thank you maddie66!  To my way of thinking, a bag is naked without a charm!




So true!  Here is the Day I wore today, with her own charm.  My sister says she can't believe I buy jewelry.  For my bags.  Clearly she doesn't understand the joy of accessorizing your accessories!


----------



## pixiejoyy

lbbolton said:


> 06 Rouge Vif Day with Sophie Hulme charm - feels like 05 leather




What an adorable charm!! [emoji7]


----------



## lbbolton

Your charm is Soooo cute!!  A charm is just icing on the cake!


maddie66 said:


> So true!  Here is the Day I wore today, with her own charm.  My sister says she can't believe I buy jewelry.  For my bags.  Clearly she doesn't understand the joy of accessorizing your accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082726


----------



## lbbolton

pixiejoyy said:


> What an adorable charm!! [emoji7]


Thank you pixiejoyy!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

maddie66 said:


> So true!  Here is the Day I wore today, with her own charm.  My sister says she can't believe I buy jewelry.  For my bags.  Clearly she doesn't understand the joy of accessorizing your accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082726


Beautiful brown


----------



## SilverStCloud

My pristine Saddle Coin Pouch accompanies my beloved workhorse, Saddle Twiggy, today... and will do so every day after this!


----------



## maddie66

lbbolton said:


> Your charm is Soooo cute!!  A charm is just icing on the cake!







LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful brown




Thank you both!  [emoji3]


----------



## s.tighe

lbbolton said:


> Thank you! The Day bag is absolutely my favorite style!  The size is perfect.  It's not enormous and is super comfy on the shoulder.  I did not think about the bright color, but I see what you mean.  It's not screaming "Look at Me"! on the shoulder.



I *adore* the day. I only have one... good oldies/pre-loved in good colors and condition are hard to come by I feel, but I'm always on the lookout. In my opinion the most comfortable style to carry. I know cross bodies are super hot right now but I can only do very small light ones with not much stuff/not too heavy. I don't like the whole strap cleavage/ta-ta separation thing that happens with bigger/heavier cross bodies! So for capacity + comfort for me it's day all the way!


----------



## peacebabe

Well ladies! Im sure it's a lovely day with your beautiful  Day !!! 

Nice charm too 



lbbolton said:


> 06 Rouge Vif Day with Sophie Hulme charm - feels like 05 leather





maddie66 said:


> So true!  Here is the Day I wore today, with her own charm.  My sister says she can't believe I buy jewelry.  For my bags.  Clearly she doesn't understand the joy of accessorizing your accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082726


----------



## peacebabe

Well said s.tighe !
I "discovered" the Day recently and love it !!! IMO, It's so easy & comfy to carry compare to the rest. It's a shame that it's a less popular style ......



s.tighe said:


> I *adore* the day. I only have one... good oldies/pre-loved in good colors and condition are hard to come by I feel, but I'm always on the lookout. In my opinion the most comfortable style to carry. I know cross bodies are super hot right now but I can only do very small light ones with not much stuff/not too heavy. I don't like the whole strap cleavage/ta-ta separation thing that happens with bigger/heavier cross bodies! So for capacity + comfort for me it's day all the way!


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Well said s.tighe !
> I "discovered" the Day recently and love it !!! IMO, It's so easy & comfy to carry compare to the rest. It's a shame that it's a less popular style ......



I agree. I'm kind of nervous that they're not going to make it anymore because they have new Bal "bucket" bags on the Bergdorf website. I hope they're just new and not replacements for the day. What I'd really like is that marron canelle in a day. that would "make my day." haha.


----------



## peacebabe

I saw the bucket style bag too. But i guess it does not belongs to the "motor" rage?

What you said just made me remember that i didn't see any Day when i went to Balenciaga Boutique recently ! 




s.tighe said:


> I agree. I'm kind of nervous that they're not going to make it anymore because they have new Bal "bucket" bags on the Bergdorf website. I hope they're just new and not replacements for the day. What I'd really like is that marron canelle in a day. that would "make my day." haha.


----------



## Loulou2015

lbbolton said:


> 06 Rouge Vif Day with Sophie Hulme charm - feels like 05 leather


Wow, the '06 leather looks so super fresh!! Congrats!! what a stunning day!!


----------



## misskorry

City Lagon 2012


----------



## Bedazzled2010

Cyclade SGH city..kinda heavy


----------



## rbleather

misskorry said:


> City Lagon 2012




Very pretty!


----------



## Livia1

misskorry said:


> City Lagon 2012




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my *black Hamilton City* today.


----------



## Indiana

Cheating with navy Gucci Disco..


----------



## lbbolton

Loulou2015 said:


> Wow, the '06 leather looks so super fresh!! Congrats!! what a stunning day!!


Thank You Loulou2015!


----------



## lbbolton

The new bucket style looks a little pom pomish to me, except the Pom Pom is cute. I hope they don't discontinue the day. It may not be the most popular style, but it's the best! (IMO)


peacebabe said:


> I saw the bucket style bag too. But i guess it does not belongs to the "motor" rage?
> 
> What you said just made me remember that i didn't see any Day when i went to Balenciaga Boutique recently !


----------



## purse_addict_93

09 City previously Praline now Navy with regular hardware.


----------



## pixiejoyy

misskorry said:


> City Lagon 2012




Love lagon!


----------



## Lakotan

maddie66 said:


> So true!  Here is the Day I wore today, with her own charm.  My sister says she can't believe I buy jewelry.  For my bags.  Clearly she doesn't understand the joy of accessorizing your accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082726


Your comments are hilarious...and your Day is gorgeous


----------



## Lakotan

lbbolton said:


> 06 Rouge Vif Day with Sophie Hulme charm - feels like 05 leather


Love your Rouge Vif, this is one of the Days that I am still searching for...


----------



## Loulou2015

misskorry said:


> City Lagon 2012


Gorgeous colors and leather! striking combination, congrats!!


----------



## misskorry

Loulou2015 said:


> Gorgeous colors and leather! striking combination, congrats!!


Thank you


----------



## maddie66

Lakotan said:


> Your comments are hilarious...and your Day is gorgeous




Thanks, Lakotan!  [emoji3]


----------



## maddie66

Lakotan said:


> Your comments are hilarious...and your Day is gorgeous



Sorry, double post....


----------



## lbbolton

Thanks Lakotan! I hope you find one soon.


Lakotan said:


> Love your Rouge Vif, this is one of the Days that I am still searching for...


----------



## Livia1

Indiana said:


> Cheating with navy Gucci Disco..




Cheating with my black Gucci Disco


----------



## Indiana

Livia1 said:


> Cheating with my black Gucci Disco




Lol Livia!!  I could be doing with a Disco in every colour!


----------



## Livia1

Indiana said:


> Lol Livia!!  I could be doing with a Disco in every colour!




Ohh yes, it's such a fab bag and much like Bal's it's gorgeous in every colour.


----------



## SilverStCloud

04 PH Black City!!! Love how the pewter hardware pops so beautifully!


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> 04 PH Black City!!! Love how the pewter hardware pops so beautifully!



Gorgeous!


----------



## SilverStCloud

rbleather said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks, Rbleather! I really love this bag! I've been toting her around every day since I got her.


----------



## cloudzz

Taking my BRAND NEW 2011ss RGGH anthracite city out for the first time! I purchased this before G21 and rose gold hardware was discontinued. I loved it so much that I've never carried it. (I guess that's why some beautiful oldies on eBay are never used.) Used to own this exact combo in a work and the leather of that bag was much better than this city, but it was too big for my need so I let it go.


----------



## s.tighe

cloudzz said:


> Taking my BRAND NEW 2011ss RGGH anthracite city out for the first time! I purchased this before G21 and rose gold hardware was discontinued. I loved it so much that I've never carried it. (I guess that's why some beautiful oldies on eBay are never used.) Used to own this exact combo in a work and the leather of that bag was much better than this city, but it was too big for my need so I let it go.
> View attachment 3085789



This is crazy pretty... and still such a sought after combination! Of all colors in the Balenciaga spectrum, none seems better suited to Rose Gold than Anthracite. As one who (almost) religiously opts for regular hardware, I can say that this is one of the few G21 combinations I'd endure the weight of G21 for! And kudos to you for sitting out four years of delayed gratification!!


----------



## Mendezhm

cloudzz said:


> Taking my BRAND NEW 2011ss RGGH anthracite city out for the first time! I purchased this before G21 and rose gold hardware was discontinued. I loved it so much that I've never carried it. (I guess that's why some beautiful oldies on eBay are never used.) Used to own this exact combo in a work and the leather of that bag was much better than this city, but it was too big for my need so I let it go.
> View attachment 3085789




This is just so gorgeous. [emoji7]


----------



## SilverStCloud

04 PH Black City again!


----------



## cloudzz

s.tighe said:


> This is crazy pretty... and still such a sought after combination! Of all colors in the Balenciaga spectrum, none seems better suited to Rose Gold than Anthracite. As one who (almost) religiously opts for regular hardware, I can say that this is one of the few G21 combinations I'd endure the weight of G21 for! And kudos to you for sitting out four years of delayed gratification!!



Thank you *s.tighe*. This is one of my favourite combo. I used to own quite a few G21 pieces but sold most of them over past couple years. However, I could never let this one go. It has a special place in my heart. I wish it could be a little lighter too though.



Mendezhm said:


> This is just so gorgeous. [emoji7]



Thanks *Mendezhm*.


----------



## cloudzz

long weekend shopping with my anthracite RGGH city


----------



## Buckeyemommy

2012 City today!  Don't carry her enough.


----------



## EmileLove

What a delicious-looking smooshy pile of leather... 



SilverStCloud said:


> 04 PH Black City again!


----------



## account815

Buckeyemommy said:


> View attachment 3087422
> 
> 2012 City today!  Don't carry her enough.




U should carry such a beautiful color more often. Just beautiful.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

MISnasTIKAT said:


> U should carry such a beautiful color more often. Just beautiful.




I know!!  [emoji6]


----------



## amenatics

Carrying my new calfskin city. I love how structured it looks.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

amenatics said:


> Carrying my new calfskin city. I love how structured it looks.


You look good!


----------



## thompk

SilverStCloud said:


> 04 PH Black City again!



Silver! I had to bring out my 03 Black PH First since I've been lusting after your Black PH City!!

Yesterday and today it's all been PH! I think my number one...Miss Emerald 03 & Black PH 03


----------



## MiuMiuholic

thompk said:


> Yesterday and today it's all been PH! I think my number one...Miss Emerald 03...and...
> 
> Silver! I had to bring out my 03 Black PH First since I've been lusting after your Black PH City!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088510
> View attachment 3088511



This is gorgeous!!!&#128512;


----------



## thompk

MiuMiuholic said:


> This is gorgeous!!!&#128512;



Thanks!!! I adore them too!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

thompk said:


> Thanks!!! I adore them too!



Please take more pics of your 2003 ph first! &#128521; &#128147;&#128147;


----------



## jp23

SilverStCloud said:


> 04 PH Black City again!




So cozy and soft! Like a pillow hahaha!  My black ME city is starting to slouch now she's getting softer too!


----------



## SilverStCloud

EmileLove said:


> What a delicious-looking smooshy pile of leather...



This one is beyond smooshy, EmileLove! She slouches and feels almost like... liquid silk!


----------



## SilverStCloud

jp23 said:


> So cozy and soft! Like a pillow hahaha!  My black ME city is starting to slouch now she's getting softer too!



My black ME City started slouching very early and she is really quite soft now. Can't wait to see how much softer she will get!


----------



## jp23

SilverStCloud said:


> My black ME City started slouching very early and she is really quite soft now. Can't wait to see how much softer she will get!




Mine is black too it's so much softer than my pink! It's much more relaxed and hangs better the pink is a little boxy still when I first purchased it it was SUPER dry but after some treatments it got much better! Would love to see your me! It's still one of my favorite bags the problem is I want one in every color lol


----------



## SilverStCloud

thompk said:


> Silver! I had to bring out my 03 Black PH First since I've been lusting after your Black PH City!!
> 
> Yesterday and today it's all been PH! I think my number one...Miss Emerald 03 & Black PH 03
> 
> View attachment 3088536
> View attachment 3088538



They are looking so lovely!!! That Emerald is such a gorgeous green. I must bring out my 03 PH Black First. She has been slightly neglected of late, but I will remedy that!


----------



## SilverStCloud

jp23 said:


> Mine is black too it's so much softer than my pink! It's much more relaxed and hangs better the pink is a little boxy still when I first purchased it it was SUPER dry but after some treatments it got much better! Would love to see your me! It's still one of my favorite bags the problem is I want one in every color lol



I do have some already uploaded on this thread, but I'll try and share some new photos tomorrow! 

By the way, what conditioner did you treat your pink ME with? How was the absorption? The MEs are quite heavily glazed so I am curious about how they take to leather moisturizers and conditioners.


----------



## jp23

SilverStCloud said:


> I do have some already uploaded on this thread, but I'll try and share some new photos tomorrow!
> 
> By the way, what conditioner did you treat your pink ME with? How was the absorption? The MEs are quite heavily glazed so I am curious about how they take to leather moisturizers and conditioners.




It was fine super easy, i use collonil gel!  It works great I had a glossy goat Alexa before I got my bals and they are similar! I highly recommend this conditioner I use it on all
My bags it keeps them looking so fresh and new. It's not as watery as other conditioners so it goes a long way and really gets in there without a lot of rubbing. It also cleans up suede nicely too! I know Balenciaga makes their own conditioner but I've never tried it!


----------



## Lakotan

thompk said:


> Silver! I had to bring out my 03 Black PH First since I've been lusting after your Black PH City!!
> 
> Yesterday and today it's all been PH! I think my number one...Miss Emerald 03 & Black PH 03
> 
> View attachment 3088536
> View attachment 3088538


Yes!! More pictures, please, and bigger!!


----------



## rbleather

EmileLove said:


> What a delicious-looking smooshy pile of leather...



^^
What she said!


----------



## jp23

My ME city


----------



## thompk

MiuMiuholic said:


> Please take more pics of your 2003 ph first! [emoji6] [emoji176][emoji176]




I will work on taking some more pics I do take them actually, but always forget to upload!!! I'll try to start



SilverStCloud said:


> They are looking so lovely!!! That Emerald is such a gorgeous green. I must bring out my 03 PH Black First. She has been slightly neglected of late, but I will remedy that!




Thank you!! She's a dream come true and I can't believe she's mine!! I do adore her[emoji173]&#65039; Awww! Don't neglect your little PH black 03 first! It's such a lightweight bag that you can just carry anywhere...you must remedy that!! She was A lifesaver while traveling!! I put a BOY WOC inside a First, inside a City, inside a WE and I think miss little black & WOC got the most use



Lakotan said:


> Yes!! More pictures, please, and bigger!!




Hahaha!! I will start posting some here are a few that I was going to post and just forgot along the way...so they all weren't today except the first one of miss Emerald. The next pics are of Miss Rouge 03, Miss Dark Caramel WE, Miss Black First 03 (I think 03 is my fav year!! Lol) all on a trip to Chicago[emoji272]


----------



## EmileLove

Amazing!! 




thompk said:


> I will work on taking some more pics I do take them actually, but always forget to upload!!! I'll try to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! She's a dream come true and I can't believe she's mine!! I do adore her[emoji173]&#65039; Awww! Don't neglect your little PH black 03 first! It's such a lightweight bag that you can just carry anywhere...you must remedy that!! She was A lifesaver while traveling!! I put a BOY WOC inside a First, inside a City, inside a WE and I think miss little black & WOC got the most use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! I will start posting some here are a few that I was going to post and just forgot along the way...so they all weren't today except the first one of miss Emerald. The next pics are of Miss Rouge 03, Miss Dark Caramel WE, Miss Black First 03 (I think 03 is my fav year!! Lol) all on a trip to Chicago[emoji272]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089643
> View attachment 3089645
> View attachment 3089646


----------



## rbleather

^^

Yes, amazing indeed!


----------



## gsrdez1

Cassis city RH with cassis wallet, GH


----------



## peacebabe

Love your Emerald PH First !!! Especially the longer strap 



thompk said:


> Silver! I had to bring out my 03 Black PH First since I've been lusting after your Black PH City!!
> 
> Yesterday and today it's all been PH! I think my number one...Miss Emerald 03 & Black PH 03
> 
> View attachment 3088536
> View attachment 3088538


----------



## peacebabe

thompk said:


> I will work on taking some more pics I do take them actually, but always forget to upload!!! I'll try to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! She's a dream come true and I can't believe she's mine!! I do adore her[emoji173]&#65039; Awww! Don't neglect your little PH black 03 first! It's such a lightweight bag that you can just carry anywhere...you must remedy that!! She was A lifesaver while traveling!! I put a BOY WOC inside a First, inside a City, inside a WE and I think miss little black & WOC got the most use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! I will start posting some here are a few that I was going to post and just forgot along the way...so they all weren't today except the first one of miss Emerald. The next pics are of Miss Rouge 03, Miss Dark Caramel WE, Miss Black First 03 (I think 03 is my fav year!! Lol) all on a trip to Chicago[emoji272]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089643
> View attachment 3089645
> View attachment 3089646


----------



## MiuMiuholic

thompk said:


> I will work on taking some more pics I do take them actually, but always forget to upload!!! I'll try to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! She's a dream come true and I can't believe she's mine!! I do adore her[emoji173]&#65039; Awww! Don't neglect your little PH black 03 first! It's such a lightweight bag that you can just carry anywhere...you must remedy that!! She was A lifesaver while traveling!! I put a BOY WOC inside a First, inside a City, inside a WE and I think miss little black & WOC got the most use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! I will start posting some here are a few that I was going to post and just forgot along the way...so they all weren't today except the first one of miss Emerald. The next pics are of Miss Rouge 03, Miss Dark Caramel WE, Miss Black First 03 (I think 03 is my fav year!! Lol) all on a trip to Chicago[emoji272]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089643
> View attachment 3089645
> View attachment 3089646



Omg! &#128147;&#128155; I am having a major purse envy now.


----------



## Lakotan

:urock:





thompk said:


> I will work on taking some more pics I do take them actually, but always forget to upload!!! I'll try to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! She's a dream come true and I can't believe she's mine!! I do adore her[emoji173]&#65039; Awww! Don't neglect your little PH black 03 first! It's such a lightweight bag that you can just carry anywhere...you must remedy that!! She was A lifesaver while traveling!! I put a BOY WOC inside a First, inside a City, inside a WE and I think miss little black & WOC got the most use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! I will start posting some here are a few that I was going to post and just forgot along the way...so they all weren't today except the first one of miss Emerald. The next pics are of Miss Rouge 03, Miss Dark Caramel WE, Miss Black First 03 (I think 03 is my fav year!! Lol) all on a trip to Chicago[emoji272]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089643
> View attachment 3089645
> View attachment 3089646


----------



## zestypasta

Well I'm not going to play it cool!


ANOTHER RED PEWTER CITY! What the heck? Oh my god! :girlwhack:


----------



## zestypasta

Whew! That was a good fit....I need a cigarette ...


----------



## thompk

EmileLove said:


> Amazing!!



Thank you so much, lady!!!



rbleather said:


> ^^
> 
> Yes, amazing indeed!



Thank you!!



peacebabe said:


> Love your Emerald PH First !!! Especially the longer strap



I know!! The strap makes her so special and unique (and really, really comfortable!) I can't wear her cross body like some can, but I sometimes use thin extenders and it is a dream! Omg...the leather! I can't say enough about the leather, but DH catches me just lightly touching it!! hahaha



MiuMiuholic said:


> Omg! I am having a major purse envy now.



Hehe Thank you! You have gorgeous babies as well!!!



Lakotan said:


> :urock:



Haha! Thank you


----------



## thompk

zestypasta said:


> Well I'm not going to play it cool!
> 
> ANOTHER RED PEWTER CITY! What the heck? Oh my god! :girlwhack:


<----Had to cut your fit SHORT!! lol

Hahaha!!! That was a spontaneous rare find...and just when I wasn't looking!! haha Thank you so much! I just love your fits!!! Hmmmm....come on, post!!! hahaha 



zestypasta said:


> Whew! That was a good fit....I need a cigarette ...



:rockettes: My turn for a fit (or let's say...HAPPY DANCE!)!

Omg. It said I have 22 images in my post so I had to delete a bunch and do two posts...geee...I wonder!!! hahahaha


----------



## zestypasta

thompk said:


> <----Had to cut your fit SHORT!! lol
> 
> Hahaha!!! That was a spontaneous rare find...and just when I wasn't looking!! haha Thank you so much! I just love your fits!!! Hmmmm....come on, post!!! hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> :rockettes: My turn for a fit (or let's say...HAPPY DANCE!)!
> 
> Omg. It said I have 22 images in my post so I had to delete a bunch and do two posts...geee...I wonder!!! hahahaha



Nope....I remain elusive.....besides, that's like trying to follow Elvis....

I demand more pics!


----------



## thompk

zestypasta said:


> Nope....I remain elusive.....besides, that's like trying to follow Elvis....
> 
> I demand more pics!



Hahaha!!! I may post a few pics of miss Rouge 03!!! maybe....


----------



## EmileLove

zestypasta said:


> Well I'm not going to play it cool!
> 
> 
> ANOTHER RED PEWTER CITY! What the heck? Oh my god! :girlwhack:



Where is this other red pewter city?? Did I miss the post/thread? 



thompk said:


> Hahaha!!! I may post a few pics of miss Rouge 03!!! maybe....



Please do!! 2003 PH red city is amazing. Since I can't find one, I want to live vicariously through you.


----------



## cupcakegirl

This one...


----------



## tatayap

This is a delight to see  I especially love that dark caramel just relaxing by the window 



thompk said:


> I will work on taking some more pics I do take them actually, but always forget to upload!!! I'll try to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! She's a dream come true and I can't believe she's mine!! I do adore her[emoji173]&#65039; Awww! Don't neglect your little PH black 03 first! It's such a lightweight bag that you can just carry anywhere...you must remedy that!! She was A lifesaver while traveling!! I put a BOY WOC inside a First, inside a City, inside a WE and I think miss little black & WOC got the most use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! I will start posting some here are a few that I was going to post and just forgot along the way...so they all weren't today except the first one of miss Emerald. The next pics are of Miss Rouge 03, Miss Dark Caramel WE, Miss Black First 03 (I think 03 is my fav year!! Lol) all on a trip to Chicago[emoji272]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089643
> View attachment 3089645
> View attachment 3089646


----------



## tatayap

cupcakegirl said:


> This one...



I'd get one in a heartbeat if Bal decided to re-release something like this!!!


----------



## EmileLove

cupcakegirl said:


> This one...



Yum.. like delicious chocolate frosting. Because of your avatar, this was the first thing that came to mind. Now I'm hungry...


----------



## _purseaddict_

cupcakegirl said:


> This one...




The leather looks so great! Is that chèvre or Lambskin?


----------



## casseyelsie

cupcakegirl said:


> This one...




Oohhh [emoji7] Yummylicious


----------



## zestypasta

EmileLove said:


> Where is this other red pewter city?? Did I miss the post/thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Please do!! 2003 PH red city is amazing. Since I can't find one, I want to live vicariously through you.



No. I was referring to Rightasrain 's amazing 04 red city found a few months ago. We go years without seeing these bags. Good grief! Where ARE they!


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my 07 Mogano City


----------



## Mendezhm

Wearing my ME city today. She is so pretty, but soooooo heavy. I find myself rarely using her bc she's so heavy. [emoji22]


----------



## rbleather

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 07 Mogano City
> 
> View attachment 3091427



Looks soft and yummy! !!


----------



## maddie66

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 07 Mogano City
> 
> View attachment 3091427




Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3091454
> 
> Wearing my ME city today. She is so pretty, but soooooo heavy. I find myself rarely using her bc she's so heavy. [emoji22]


Gorgeous


----------



## casseyelsie

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3091454
> 
> Wearing my ME city today. She is so pretty, but soooooo heavy. I find myself rarely using her bc she's so heavy. [emoji22]




Oh really? Disappointing to hear because I am considering to get Bal Metal Edge! I hardly use my Velo that I bought a few years ago because it's heavy, though I have no idea what leather it is. I never keep bal store receipt so now I always wondered if my Velo is heavy because of its leather or the size.  (Leather different from my City bought in 2014)


----------



## Mendezhm

casseyelsie said:


> Oh really? Disappointing to hear because I am considering to get Bal Metal Edge! I hardly use my Velo that I bought a few years ago because it's heavy, though I have no idea what leather it is. I never keep bal store receipt so now I always wondered if my Velo is heavy because of its leather or the size.  (Leather different from my City bought in 2014)




For me it's much heavier than my other city bags with rh. I'm also a LV girl, and I'm used to very light canvas bags like the NF and Speedy. I have 4 kids, so I like to keep my bags as light as possible. This metal edge is gorgeous, probably my favorite as far as looks--it's just not as practical for me right now. [emoji22]


----------



## Miss World

casseyelsie said:


> Oh really? Disappointing to hear because I am considering to get Bal Metal Edge! I hardly use my Velo that I bought a few years ago because it's heavy, though I have no idea what leather it is. I never keep bal store receipt so now I always wondered if my Velo is heavy because of its leather or the size.  (Leather different from my City bought in 2014)



I feel the complete opposite way. I have the Balenciaga Metallic Edge Velo and I don't find it heavy at all. Having said that, i have had my fair share of heavy, bulky bags in the past, so this Velo doesn't seem heavy to me at all. I love the Chevre goatskin leather on it, so thick and yummy. I can't wait until my Metal Edge Velo leather ages and starts slouching.


----------



## kblucero

Took this baby out of hiding... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Was gonna sell her but had sentimental value...i just don't like suede...but it was my first Bal...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kblucero said:


> Took this baby out of hiding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093060
> 
> 
> Was gonna sell her but had sentimental value...i just don't like suede...but it was my first Bal...


So cool!


----------



## casseyelsie

Mendezhm said:


> For me it's much heavier than my other city bags with rh. I'm also a LV girl, and I'm used to very light canvas bags like the NF and Speedy. I have 4 kids, so I like to keep my bags as light as possible. This metal edge is gorgeous, probably my favorite as far as looks--it's just not as practical for me right now. [emoji22]




Thanks for replying.  Yes lightweight bag is great when going out with 4 kids! 



Miss World said:


> I feel the complete opposite way. I have the Balenciaga Metallic Edge Velo and I don't find it heavy at all. Having said that, i have had my fair share of heavy, bulky bags in the past, so this Velo doesn't seem heavy to me at all. I love the Chevre goatskin leather on it, so thick and yummy. I can't wait until my Metal Edge Velo leather ages and starts slouching.




I see, oh well since I have no idea what leather my Velo is, perhaps it's the bigger size that makes it much heavier than my 2014 City.  Anyway I will try to take her out few more times, perhaps I will learn to love her *fingers crossed!*


----------



## Miss World

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks for replying.  Yes lightweight bag is great when going out with 4 kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, oh well since I have no idea what leather my Velo is, perhaps it's the bigger size that makes it much heavier than my 2014 City.  Anyway I will try to take her out few more times, perhaps I will learn to love her *fingers crossed!*



The Velo style is bigger style bag than the City style, so it will be heavier. Plus the Metallic Edge bags features thick Chevre goatskin leather, therefore it will definitely be heavier than the regular City and Velo bags made of Agneau leather, which is lighter. Either way, Balenciaga bags are gorgeous


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City *


----------



## Rose100

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3091454
> 
> Wearing my ME city today. She is so pretty, but soooooo heavy. I find myself rarely using her bc she's so heavy. [emoji22]



Oohhh good to know. Crossing that off my wish list, then. 

I'm wearing my black 2005 City.


----------



## casseyelsie

Rose100 said:


> Oohhh good to know. Crossing that off my wish list, then.
> 
> I'm wearing my black 2005 City.




Pls share mod pic n close up pic of your black 05! [emoji7]

For ME, I might buy mini so that the bag isn't too heavy


----------



## s.tighe

Miss World said:


> I feel the complete opposite way. I have the Balenciaga Metallic Edge Velo and I don't find it heavy at all. Having said that, i have had my fair share of heavy, bulky bags in the past, so this Velo doesn't seem heavy to me at all. I love the Chevre goatskin leather on it, so thick and yummy. I can't wait until my Metal Edge Velo leather ages and starts slouching.



I agree!!! ^^^^ A little heavier than a RH City but sooooOOOOoooo worth it. And really not at all crazy heavy when you consider that a RH city is actually crazy light. Mine has begun to slouch A LOT and I actually kinda miss the perkiness of it, which is really odd for me because I'm not a structured bag person, but it's just so darn PRETTY that when it schlumps I don't get to see all the detail as well. I think it breaks in beautifully though. 

I would highly recommend ME City/Velo in black, although I've seen some of the new colors IRL in NM boutique and they looked very dry. I'm referring specifically to the white and Maldives I saw... the Brique was ok and the navy was beautiful and rich like the black. Sometimes I think the leather for lighter colors must take a beating to get that light/bright color.


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City *


----------



## SilverStCloud

TGIF!!! Chillin' with my super buttery 04 Black PH City


----------



## Mendezhm

SilverStCloud said:


> TGIF!!! Chillin' with my super buttery 04 Black PH City




Wow. This is amazing. Just gorgeous. [emoji7]


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> TGIF!!! Chillin' with my super buttery 04 Black PH City



Gorgeous!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Mendezhm said:


> Wow. This is amazing. Just gorgeous. [emoji7]



This leather is amazing. I have two 04 bags. Both are very soft and smooshy. But this black
04 is really buttery. The true red leather is more silky in comparison.






rbleather said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! I'm really loving this chevre. It is totally dreamy!


----------



## Catash

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3091454
> 
> Wearing my ME city today. She is so pretty, but soooooo heavy. I find myself rarely using her bc she's so heavy. [emoji22]



ME is heavy?! That's too bad because I got rid of my mGGH City and hope to get one soon!


----------



## Mendezhm

Catash said:


> ME is heavy?! That's too bad because I got rid of my mGGH City and hope to get one soon!




Honestly heaviness of a bag is so relative. For me it's heavy bc I'm used to either LV canvas bags (like neverfull, speedy, Eva, etc) or Balenciaga city bags with rh. I have 4 kids so I need a light bag to begin with bc I usually end up with all kinds of crazy things from them. But I've seen many people on here who don't find the ME heavy at all. It's all about what you're used to I guess. I was bummed, bc she sure is such a beauty. I've never had a mGGH City, but I wouldn't think that is much lighter than the ME? Give it a try, you might love it. I think I've just become accustomed to SUPER light bags. Good luck! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Miss World

s.tighe said:


> I agree!!! ^^^^ A little heavier than a RH City but sooooOOOOoooo worth it. And really not at all crazy heavy when you consider that a RH city is actually crazy light. Mine has begun to slouch A LOT and I actually kinda miss the perkiness of it, which is really odd for me because I'm not a structured bag person, but it's just so darn PRETTY that when it schlumps I don't get to see all the detail as well. I think it breaks in beautifully though.
> 
> I would highly recommend ME City/Velo in black, although I've seen some of the new colors IRL in NM boutique and they looked very dry. I'm referring specifically to the white and Maldives I saw... the Brique was ok and the navy was beautiful and rich like the black. Sometimes I think the leather for lighter colors must take a beating to get that light/bright color.



I don't own any Balenciaga City bags yet but great to hear that they are super lightweight.  My next purchase is either a regular hardware City or Velo bag or a Balenciaga mini Pompon bag. 

I have had my Balenciaga Metallic Edge Velo for about 2 weeks now and have used it everyday since purchasing it. It was very stiff looking when i bought it, but now it is starting to slouch beautifully. I am obsessed with the Chevre goatskin leather on it. 

However, can someone help me out with the color. My bag is a 2015 Metallic Edge bag and it is a very dark navy blue, looks almost black indoors, but in bright sunlight it looks navy blue. According to the tag it says the color is called Marine. Is this the official color name for this bag? I have also seen this exact bag online referred to as Marine, Bleu Nuit, Dark Sea and Midnight. If someone can confirm the actual Balenciaga color name for this bag it will be greatly appreciated


----------



## EmileLove

Using both an oldie and a newbie this weekend--2003 emerald first and 2015 maldives silver ME city...


----------



## EmileLove

Catash said:


> ME is heavy?! That's too bad because I got rid of my mGGH City and hope to get one soon!



I think my ME city is just a touch heavier than my g12 cities. However, it is still MUCH lighter than g21.


----------



## jp23

EmileLove said:


> Using both an oldie and a newbie this weekend--2003 emerald first and 2015 maldives silver ME city...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099831




Ahhhhh that blue is just so amazing!


----------



## EmileLove

Thank you! I typically don't go for light color Bals but this minty blue is growing very quickly on me. 



jp23 said:


> Ahhhhh that blue is just so amazing!


----------



## SilverStCloud

EmileLove said:


> Using both an oldie and a newbie this weekend--2003 emerald first and 2015 maldives silver ME city...
> 
> View attachment 3099831



That 03 Emerald... *drool*... They make a stunning pair of friends!


----------



## EmileLove

Thank you!!

You know who else makes a stunning pair of friends? Your 2004 black city and true red city. 



SilverStCloud said:


> That 03 Emerald... *drool*... They make a stunning pair of friends!


----------



## peacebabe

I lobe your Pewter Emerald !!! 



EmileLove said:


> Using both an oldie and a newbie this weekend--2003 emerald first and 2015 maldives silver ME city...
> 
> View attachment 3099831


----------



## Quapa

Cumin city... And my nearly 6 mo old son Leo


----------



## SilverStCloud

EmileLove said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> You know who else makes a stunning pair of friends? Your 2004 black city and true red city.



I have one. Just gotta find that other one! Lol. My current True Red is a First. Still trying to hunt down her sister in a City.


----------



## saira1214

EmileLove said:


> Using both an oldie and a newbie this weekend--2003 emerald first and 2015 maldives silver ME city...
> 
> View attachment 3099831



Loving that 03 emerald!! I've been on the lookout for a very long time and still have yet to find one!


----------



## Indiana

Quapa said:


> Cumin city... And my nearly 6 mo old son Leo




Awww!!!  Too cute!


----------



## casseyelsie

Quapa said:


> Cumin city... And my nearly 6 mo old son Leo




[emoji8]  He's so adorable n cute!!!!


----------



## Mendezhm

Quapa said:


> Cumin city... And my nearly 6 mo old son Leo




What a cutie pie. [emoji7]


----------



## maddie66

Quapa said:


> Cumin city... And my nearly 6 mo old son Leo




What a handsome little guy!


----------



## EmileLove

peacebabe said:


> I lobe your Pewter Emerald !!!



Thank you so much! 



Quapa said:


> Cumin city... And my nearly 6 mo old son Leo



AHHH cuteness overload!!! Those eyes, hair, and chubby arms!



SilverStCloud said:


> I have one. Just gotta find that other one! Lol. My current True Red is a First. Still trying to hunt down her sister in a City.



 I remembered incorrectly...sorry about that! I just remember seeing pictures of your 2004 red and forgot which style. I am in the same situation... I have a pewter hw red first and am also looking for its city sister. 



saira1214 said:


> Loving that 03 emerald!! I've been on the lookout for a very long time and still have yet to find one!



Thank you! I am sure you will find your 2003 emerald...There was one posted not too long ago on Fashionphile. I'm sure another will come up!


----------



## zestypasta

peacebabe said:


> I lobe your Pewter Emerald !!!




I LOBE the pewter emerald too




Quapa said:


> Cumin city... And my nearly 6 mo old son Leo



CUTENESS!!!


----------



## saira1214

EmileLove said:


> Thank you! I am sure you will find your 2003 emerald...There was one posted not too long ago on Fashionphile. I'm sure another will come up!



I hesitated on that one because of the condition and it was sold in the meantime. Another will come my way, hopefully.


----------



## lbbolton

*05 Apple Green Day with Naughty Hula Girl Charm  
(I may be crazy to let her go anywhere, but she has been kinda good lately.)*


----------



## jp23

lbbolton said:


> *05 apple green day with naughty hula girl charm
> 
> (i may be crazy to let her go anywhere, but she has been kinda good lately.)*



omg that charm is great!!!!


----------



## tatayap

Quapa said:


> Cumin city... And my nearly 6 mo old son Leo


What a handsome boy!


----------



## peacebabe

Zesty ..... i "LOBE" the way you make me laugh always !!! 



zestypasta said:


> I LOBE the pewter emerald too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUTENESS!!!



Apple green ........ where are you ......... come to me baby .....




lbbolton said:


> *05 Apple Green Day with Naughty Hula Girl Charm
> (I may be crazy to let her go anywhere, but she has been kinda good lately.)*


----------



## Indiana

Black Hip with silver hw has boomeranged back to me today and it's coming out to play.  TG I sold it to someone I knew..!


----------



## zestypasta

peacebabe said:


> Zesty ..... i "LOBE" the way you make me laugh always !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Apple green ........ where are you ......... come to me baby .....


----------



## s.tighe

(I am cheating on Balenciaga today... I still love you most my darling Bal, but I had to check out the Mansur Gavriel hype...)


----------



## Tiare

lbbolton said:


> *05 Apple Green Day with Naughty Hula Girl Charm
> (I may be crazy to let her go anywhere, but she has been kinda good lately.)*



That bag!!!! *swoooooon*


----------



## lbbolton

Thank You jp23!  If you would like to see why Hula Girl was so naughty check out the "Do You Add Charms to Your Bags" section of the Clubhouse, pages 138-139, beginning with post #2057. Don't let that innocent face fool you! 


jp23 said:


> omg that charm is great!!!!


----------



## lbbolton

peacebabe said:


> Zesty ..... i "LOBE" the way you make me laugh always !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Apple green ........ where are you ......... come to me baby .....


Thank you peacebabe! I feel very lucky to have found her!


----------



## lbbolton

Thank You Tiare!!


Tiare said:


> That bag!!!! *swoooooon* :love eyes:


----------



## SilverStCloud

02 Brown Monk Leather First with pewter hardware and the Mini Mini First charm in Cumin.


----------



## peacebabe

Congrats to your new "investment" 



SilverStCloud said:


> 02 Brown Monk Leather First with pewter hardware and the Mini Mini First charm in Cumin.


----------



## Loulou2015

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 Brown Monk Leather First with pewter hardware and the Mini Mini First charm in Cumin.


Ooooh that 02 monk PH is a treasure that is amazing to be seen and worn!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

peacebabe said:


> Congrats to your new "investment"



Thanks, Peacebabe! Monk leather is interesting. I'm still trying to figure out what it is. Lol.




Loulou2015 said:


> Ooooh that 02 monk PH is a treasure that is amazing to be seen and worn!!!



This brown monk leather really Ricks the biker vibe! Shall attempt to take some mod shots later to share.


----------



## PinkPeonies

My newly green, formerly Gris Ciment Pompon [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji256]


----------



## SilverStCloud

Loulou2015, does this count as a mod shot?


----------



## thompk

SilverStCloud said:


> Loulou2015, does this count as a mod shot?



Ahhhh!! YES!!! Looks LOVELY!!! Loving her on you!!


----------



## thompk

EmileLove said:


> Using both an oldie and a newbie this weekend--2003 emerald first and 2015 maldives silver ME city...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099831




Love! Love! LOVE!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



My Emerald First is my go to bag, but I've brought out these two beauties, Miss Magenta & Miss Pumpkin in the past week as well and Miss BJ came to Ikea yesterday


----------



## thompk

Quapa said:


> Cumin city... And my nearly 6 mo old son Leo




Absolutely LOVE these pics!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

thompk said:


> Love! Love! LOVE!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3105653
> 
> 
> My Emerald First is my go to bag, but I've brought out these two beauties, Miss Magenta & Miss Pumpkin in the past week as well and Miss BJ came to Ikea yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105659



LOVE your collection!!! Gotta say... I've really grown to love the First size. For a very long time, I found it a wee bit too small. But now... The First is this close to perfect in my eyes.


----------



## Loulou2015

SilverStCloud said:


> Loulou2015, does this count as a mod shot?


Oh my gosh TDF!! perfection!! thats a totally Fab pic!!!   Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Loulou2015

thompk said:


> Love! Love! LOVE!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3105653
> 
> 
> My Emerald First is my go to bag, but I've brought out these two beauties, Miss Magenta & Miss Pumpkin in the past week as well and Miss BJ came to Ikea yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105659


I can't stand it! All these glorious yummy PH firsts!!! overwhelming----yes agree love all these pics!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

SilverStCloud said:


> Loulou2015, does this count as a mod shot?



It's finally here! Looking gorgeous!&#128512;&#128536;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

thompk said:


> Love! Love! LOVE!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3105653
> 
> 
> My Emerald First is my go to bag, but I've brought out these two beauties, Miss Magenta & Miss Pumpkin in the past week as well and Miss BJ came to Ikea yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105659



This is beautiful!!! &#128513;


----------



## SilverStCloud

thompk said:


> Ahhhh!! YES!!! Looks LOVELY!!! Loving her on you!!








Loulou2015 said:


> Oh my gosh TDF!! perfection!! thats a totally Fab pic!!!   Thanks for sharing!!!







MiuMiuholic said:


> It's finally here! Looking gorgeous!&#128512;&#128536;



Thanks, ladies!!! The monk leather is stiffer than normal chevre. So very much like the Hamilton, this first bag feels extra spacious. The pewter hardware also goes amazing with the brown monk. I can already see myself using this beauty quite a lot!


----------



## thompk

PinkPeonies said:


> My newly green, formerly Gris Ciment Pompon [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3105258




This is BEAUTIFUL!! PinkP, I adore Green Bals and LOVE this! Did you do the dye job yourself?! Id love to hear more (you may have a thread...apologies, if so) and if you had it done is still love to hear more! GORGEOUS! I have a bag is like to dye, but want to use penetrating dyes that saturate and don't sit on top of the leather anyhow, fabulous job!!



Loulou2015 said:


> I can't stand it! All these glorious yummy PH firsts!!!
> overwhelming----yes agree love all these pics!




Thank you I definitely use my Firsts more than any other size and PH is def my fav combo. I'm trying to post a few more pics every now and again...



MiuMiuholic said:


> This is beautiful!!!




Thank you so much [emoji4][emoji4]



SilverStCloud said:


> LOVE your collection!!! Gotta say... I've really grown to love the First size. For a very long time, I found it a wee bit too small. But now... The First is this close to perfect in my eyes.




Thank you I also used to think the First was too small and after all these years of carrying Bals...it somehow grew on me and holds its shape really, really well! Also, with the first two years...the first was a tiny bit bigger My FBFs & of course, Pebbled Le Dix bags are the biggest by about an inch. I think since the pebbled bags are structured...they are the longest, widest & tallest...which makes for a perfect size (I am still head over heels for my pewter babies though!! They are above my FBFs in my eyes!!)

I adore the City & Twiggy, of course, but after some time and a lot of use...they get super slouchy I LOVE this aspect most of the time, but sometimes I just wish a little of the structure would come back unless a First is really beaten, IMO...it seems to hold its shape a bit longer. I do have a few that slouch a little too much for me, but love them anyhow!



This pretty little Twiggy is coming out with me today I've never felt softer leather...except maybe on a FBF Nappa Plum!! This 04 PH is dreamy and puddly!


----------



## jp23

thompk said:


> This is BEAUTIFUL!! PinkP, I adore Green Bals and LOVE this! Did you do the dye job yourself?! Id love to hear more (you may have a thread...apologies, if so) and if you had it done is still love to hear more! GORGEOUS! I have a bag is like to dye, but want to use penetrating dyes that saturate and don't sit on top of the leather anyhow, fabulous job!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you I definitely use my Firsts more than any other size and PH is def my fav combo. I'm trying to post a few more pics every now and again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you I also used to think the First was too small and after all these years of carrying Bals...it somehow grew on me and holds its shape really, really well! Also, with the first two years...the first was a tiny bit bigger My FBFs & of course, Pebbled Le Dix bags are the biggest by about an inch. I think since the pebbled bags are structured...they are the longest, widest & tallest...which makes for a perfect size (I am still head over heels for my pewter babies though!! They are above my FBFs in my eyes!!)
> 
> I adore the City & Twiggy, of course, but after some time and a lot of use...they get super slouchy I LOVE this aspect most of the time, but sometimes I just wish a little of the structure would come back unless a First is really beaten, IMO...it seems to hold its shape a bit longer. I do have a few that slouch a little too much for me, but love them anyhow!
> 
> View attachment 3106352
> 
> This pretty little Twiggy is coming out with me today I've never felt softer leather...except maybe on a FBF Nappa Plum!! This 04 PH is dreamy and puddly!




How do you enjoy the twiggy? Is that shape hard to put things in its so horizontal but it's super cute


----------



## peacebabe

I always like GREEN !!! And i love Mini Pompon. My favourite Bal style !  



PinkPeonies said:


> My newly green, formerly Gris Ciment Pompon [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3105258


----------



## thompk

jp23 said:


> How do you enjoy the twiggy? Is that shape hard to put things in its so horizontal but it's super cute



Thank you! I've sort of always had a special place in my heart for the twiggy The First is my absolute favorite and if I liked to carry bags on my arm or hand held...the city is drop dead. But I like bags that I can throw over my shoulder and forget about...the First is the best and the twiggy & city are tied in second. 

I do enjoy the twiggy very much and it's surprisingly fits a LOT! But that's relative and I don't carry a lot with me also, the zipper is very easy to get in and out of being that it's the entire length of the bag with no obstructions.

So I guess it's safe to assume I love the twiggy! Haha the Maxi twiggy is pretty great too!


----------



## peacebabe

Envy Envy Envy !!! You are a real hardcore PH collector and you are always lucky to find them ! Or should i say they will come to you ??? 



thompk said:


> Love! Love! LOVE!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3105653
> 
> 
> My Emerald First is my go to bag, but I've brought out these two beauties, Miss Magenta & Miss Pumpkin in the past week as well and Miss BJ came to Ikea yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105659


----------



## Sssy

PinkPeonies said:


> My newly green, formerly Gris Ciment Pompon [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3105258



The colour looks great. Please share your dyeing secret  I have gris ciment and it turned...hm... How to put it nicely? It turned strange looking. 
Lovely green


----------



## EmileLove

thompk said:


> Love! Love! LOVE!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3105653
> 
> 
> My Emerald First is my go to bag, but I've brought out these two beauties, Miss Magenta & Miss Pumpkin in the past week as well and Miss BJ came to Ikea yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105659



Thank you! And AMAZING eye candy!! Such gorgeous and hard-to-find colors all in one post.  More please!


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> Loulou2015, does this count as a mod shot?



Awesome picture! !!


----------



## lbbolton

*2007 Violet Day with Sophie Hulme Charm*


----------



## thompk

lbbolton said:


> *2007 Violet Day with Sophie Hulme Charm*



Beautiful Day bag!!! Such a saturated purple And LOVE the bag charm!!!


----------



## lbbolton

Thank You thompk!  


thompk said:


> Beautiful Day bag!!! Such a saturated purple And LOVE the bag charm!!!


----------



## maddie66

lbbolton said:


> *2007 Violet Day with Sophie Hulme Charm*




You have the most amazing Day collection!   And the charms are just the icing on the cake!


----------



## Rayofsunxo

Been using this for 3 months straight.. Using it today and tomorrow and the day after tomorrow .. [emoji1] My gem


----------



## lbbolton

Thank you so much maddie66!  I think I have a slight Day obsession followed closely by a little Sophie Hulme charm obsession.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Trying to decide which ME black City to carry today... The original 2014 yellow gold hardware or the 2015 silver hardware.


----------



## rbleather

SilverStCloud said:


> Trying to decide which ME black City to carry today... The original 2014 yellow gold hardware or the 2015 silver hardware.



Love them both, but partial to the silver.


----------



## peacebabe

Wow... The gold is really yellow !!! Prefers the Silver 



SilverStCloud said:


> Trying to decide which ME black City to carry today... The original 2014 yellow gold hardware or the 2015 silver hardware.


----------



## casseyelsie

Rayofsunxo said:


> Been using this for 3 months straight.. Using it today and tomorrow and the day after tomorrow .. [emoji1] My gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108771




U r on the wrong thread [emoji23] I've done the same thing too


----------



## Rayofsunxo

casseyelsie said:


> U r on the wrong thread [emoji23] I've done the same thing too




Oh my! [emoji15].. Didn't even realize until I went all the way back to the beginning of this thread. I have to be careful next time. Since this is a balenciaga bag of the day thread i guess my wallet does not qualify which is actually what I'm using. Any who, thanks love! And my apologies guys for not paying attention.[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Loulou2015

SilverStCloud said:


> Trying to decide which ME black City to carry today... The original 2014 yellow gold hardware or the 2015 silver hardware.


such decisions and what beauties!! imagine!!  I too prefer the silver, but the gold would look lovely more dressy with gold jewelry or scarf ?


----------



## Loulou2015

lbbolton said:


> *2007 Violet Day with Sophie Hulme Charm*


love your beautiful violet day!!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

SilverStCloud said:


> Trying to decide which ME black City to carry today... The original 2014 yellow gold hardware or the 2015 silver hardware.



&#128156; the silver...it has a understated glamour to it. &#128512;


----------



## SilverStCloud

rbleather said:


> Love them both, but partial to the silver.







peacebabe said:


> Wow... The gold is really yellow !!! Prefers the Silver






Loulou2015 said:


> such decisions and what beauties!! imagine!!  I too prefer the silver, but the gold would look lovely more dressy with gold jewelry or scarf ?





MiuMiuholic said:


> &#128156; the silver...it has a understated glamour to it. &#128512;



Oooh... What an overwhelming response for the silver! I did end up bringing the silver one out. Thanks for your input, ladies!!!


----------



## PinkPeonies

thompk said:


> This is BEAUTIFUL!! PinkP, I adore Green Bals and LOVE this! Did you do the dye job yourself?! Id love to hear more (you may have a thread...apologies, if so) and if you had it done is still love to hear more! GORGEOUS! I have a bag is like to dye, but want to use penetrating dyes that saturate and don't sit on top of the leather anyhow, fabulous job!!



Thank you! No sorry I didn't a thread on this. I used Fiebings penetrating dye and then Tarrago self shine dye to achieve this. 




peacebabe said:


> I always like GREEN !!! And i love Mini Pompon. My favourite Bal style !



Thank you! The Pom is such a cute bag!





Sssy said:


> The colour looks great. Please share your dyeing secret  I have gris ciment and it turned...hm... How to put it nicely? It turned strange looking.
> 
> Lovely green




I know what you mean about the Gris Ciment. It turned yellowish. I did purchase the bag pre-loved so I knew it wasn't pristine. I used Fiebings penetrating dye and then Tarrago on top of that.


----------



## lbbolton

Thank You Loulou2015! 


Loulou2015 said:


> love your beautiful violet day!!


----------



## Naminami

SilverStCloud said:


> Trying to decide which ME black City to carry today... The original 2014 yellow gold hardware or the 2015 silver hardware.


Vote for silver


----------



## jp23

SilverStCloud said:


> Trying to decide which ME black City to carry today... The original 2014 yellow gold hardware or the 2015 silver hardware.




Love both but I'm totally a black and silver girl


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> Trying to decide which ME black City to carry today... The original 2014 yellow gold hardware or the 2015 silver hardware.



+1 for silver. So classic.


----------



## MAGJES

lbbolton said:


> *2007 Violet Day with Sophie Hulme Charm*



That charm is adorable!


----------



## lbbolton

MAGJES said:


> That charm is adorable!


Thank You MAGJES!


----------



## Just Violet

Today i had a nice shopping day with my beloved 2014 rouge cardinal mini city (with matched armparty and bow)


----------



## cat1967

City Coquelicot 2011


----------



## MAGJES

Just Violet said:


> Today i had a nice shopping day with my beloved 2014 rouge cardinal mini city (with matched armparty and bow)
> View attachment 3111129



Love this!


----------



## MAGJES

Carrying my *2013 Curry City* with this cute LV charm.


----------



## lbbolton

MAGJES said:


> Carrying my *2013 Curry City* with this cute LV charm.


*Beautiful Color!!!*


----------



## Just Violet

MAGJES said:


> Love this!



Thanks very much &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cat1967

MAGJES said:


> Carrying my *2013 Curry City* with this cute LV charm.



Your bag is amazing and your new charm looks so nice on it!  Congrats!


----------



## casseyelsie

Today I wore my new Mulberry Mini Bayswater in Oxblood natural leather.  Loving her [emoji7]


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely yellow !!! I love yellow ! I ve a Jaune Poussin Mini Pompon which i only used less than 5 times after purchasing it. So scared to use it as it's light color 



MAGJES said:


> Carrying my *2013 Curry City* with this cute LV charm.


----------



## cat1967

peacebabe said:


> Lovely yellow !!! I love yellow ! I ve a Jaune Poussin Mini Pompon which i only used less than 5 times after purchasing it. So scared to use it as it's light color



I am also scared of using my Jeaune Poussin City.  Like 5 times as well or less actually.


----------



## peacebabe

lol ....... i guess many are just like us ! 



cat1967 said:


> I am also scared of using my Jeaune Poussin City.  Like 5 times as well or less actually.


----------



## cat1967

peacebabe said:


> lol ....... i guess many are just like us !



Sure thing.  I was thinking of selling it but it is such a nice color, I might regret it if I do.


----------



## Mendezhm

My OB rggh town arrived today--just in time for Fall! This is my first town and my first bag with gh. I'm LOVING this color.


----------



## Catash

I thought the yellow City you have is Tournesol!?  Is it really Curry? I am asking because I put a Curry City on layaway, but it is mGSH. 



MAGJES said:


> Carrying my *2013 Curry City* with this cute LV charm.


----------



## Sssy

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3114848
> 
> My OB rggh town arrived today--just in time for Fall! This is my first town and my first bag with gh. I'm LOVING this color.



Beautiful colour and the picture is so pretty


----------



## MAGJES

Catash said:


> I thought the yellow City you have is Tournesol!?  Is it really Curry? I am asking because I put a Curry City on layaway, but it is mGSH.



oh gosh! You are so right!!  I lost the Bal part of my brain.  I have been thinking all week that this is Curry. lol.  

It's 2013 Tournesol!!


----------



## mere girl

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3114848
> 
> My OB rggh town arrived today--just in time for Fall! This is my first town and my first bag with gh. I'm LOVING this color.


I love OB and RGGH - fab combo!


----------



## Mendezhm

Sssy said:


> Beautiful colour and the picture is so pretty







mere girl said:


> I love OB and RGGH - fab combo!




Thanks so much girls. I'm over the moon excited about this color combo. [emoji7][emoji8][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my Ink Twiggy today


----------



## Just Violet

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3114848
> 
> My OB rggh town arrived today--just in time for Fall! This is my first town and my first bag with gh. I'm LOVING this color.


As i told you today on Instagram, this bag is amazing&#10084;&#65039; One of my fav bal-color ever&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Congrats!!


----------



## lbbolton

*05 Chocolate City with Sophie Hulme Charm*


----------



## Mendezhm

Just Violet said:


> As i told you today on Instagram, this bag is amazing[emoji173]&#65039; One of my fav bal-color ever[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Congrats!!




Thanks soooo much!! I totally agree with you--it's the perfect neutral, yet still a fun color! I'm super pumped. [emoji7]


----------



## dolali

Enjoying some time off with 05 caramel Day


----------



## MiuMiuholic

I have been carrying my pre-2005 black oldie for more than a week now and I am &#128149;&#128153; it more and more! &#128513;


----------



## new_to_lv

Yesterdays bag: Velo in Glycine.


----------



## Mendezhm

new_to_lv said:


> Yesterdays bag: Velo in Glycine.
> View attachment 3116136




Love it! And I LOVE your speedy b too. [emoji7]


----------



## Mendezhm

MiuMiuholic said:


> I have been carrying my pre-2005 black oldie for more than a week now and I am [emoji177][emoji170] it more and more! [emoji16]




Wow--how exciting. I can't wait for my 04 black city to arrive to get my hands on that old chevre I keep hearing about. [emoji7]


----------



## cat1967

lbbolton said:


> *05 Chocolate City with Sophie Hulme Charm*



Beautiful bag and amazing charm!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Mendezhm said:


> Wow--how exciting. I can't wait for my 04 black city to arrive to get my hands on that old chevre I keep hearing about. [emoji7]



Congratz Mendezhm! !! Such a rare oldie! Lucky gal!


----------



## muchstuff

new_to_lv said:


> Yesterdays bag: Velo in Glycine.
> View attachment 3116136



What a gorgeous colour!


----------



## new_to_lv

Mendezhm said:


> Love it! And I LOVE your speedy b too. [emoji7]







muchstuff said:


> What a gorgeous colour!




Thank you!! I have been thinking of selling this bag, but I think I keep it for a while longer... [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## lbbolton

Thank You cat1967! 


cat1967 said:


> Beautiful bag and amazing charm!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Travelling light with my black Hammie First.


----------



## Mendezhm

SilverStCloud said:


> Travelling light with my black Hammie First.




Yum! That's gorgeous. [emoji7]


----------



## Mendezhm

My Gris Fossile gsh velo is riding shotgun this morning!


----------



## Livia1

SilverStCloud said:


> Travelling light with my black Hammie First.




Beautiful!

I'm cheating on Bal today with my Chanel Reissue [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## rbleather

new_to_lv said:


> Yesterdays bag: Velo in Glycine.
> View attachment 3116136



Love, love, love it!!


----------



## new_to_lv

Todays bag is Work in Rose Peche...


----------



## rbleather

new_to_lv said:


> Todays bag is Work in Rose Peche...
> View attachment 3117997
> 
> View attachment 3117998



Ooooo love that bag, AND that gorgeous jacket! !


----------



## rycechica1016

It's been almost 2 years i think since i carried this baby... Cyclamen with me today [emoji175]


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City *


----------



## Mendezhm

Taking out my 04 black city for the first time today. Lunch at Tijuana Flats. [emoji7]


----------



## _purseaddict_

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3123791
> View attachment 3123792
> 
> Taking out my 04 black city for the first time today. Lunch at Tijuana Flats. [emoji7]




So [emoji173]&#65039; chic.


----------



## jp23

ME City in Brooklyn this weekend


----------



## tatayap

jp23 said:


> ME City in Brooklyn this weekend
> View attachment 3129259
> 
> View attachment 3129260



Where did you get your long strap  (I really think Bal should sell separate long straps)

Carrying a City by the shoulder strap makes a weird fold at the center of the bag especially when it's not full. Though Cities are best worn at the crook of the arm, something about it doesn't suit my stature and style, so I'd really like to wear my ME City crossbody


----------



## Loulou2015

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3123791
> View attachment 3123792
> 
> Taking out my 04 black city for the first time today. Lunch at Tijuana Flats. [emoji7]


Oh, so dreamy!!! delicious!!  (your city of course, hehe haven't tried T flats before)


----------



## Loulou2015

jp23 said:


> ME City in Brooklyn this weekend
> View attachment 3129259
> 
> View attachment 3129260


Love your silver ME city!! Congrats!


----------



## Miaellabh

My rubisse Balenciaga 21 hw part time


----------



## Miaellabh

My rubisse Balenciaga 21 hw part time


----------



## Stacey D

I love this thread! So many great looking bags!


----------



## jp23

tatayap said:


> Where did you get your long strap  (I really think Bal should sell separate long straps)
> 
> Carrying a City by the shoulder strap makes a weird fold at the center of the bag especially when it's not full. Though Cities are best worn at the crook of the arm, something about it doesn't suit my stature and style, so I'd really like to wear my ME City crossbody




It's an extension chain I'll take some photos for you when I'm home. But I definitely know what you mean with the fold also straps don't stay on my shoulder well. I don't know why bal doesn't sell longer straps im sure they'd make tons of money!


----------



## muchstuff

jp23 said:


> It's an extension chain I'll take some photos for you when I'm home. But I definitely know what you mean with the fold also straps don't stay on my shoulder well. I don't know why bal doesn't sell longer straps im sure they'd make tons of money!



Agreed, I sold my City because the strap felt too awkward. I'm not a satchel girl although I think anyone who is comfortable carrying a bag that way looks great. Any photos of this fold you speak of? I'm looking at trying an older City in chevre because I thought it would smoosh better, but the strap is still an issue...TIA!


----------



## casseyelsie

I don't carry my City as often as I'd like to for the same reason. N I'm  looking for Town in colors I like because I like its crossbody strap.  But I personally think City is the best among all Bal bag.  I find my Velo a bit too long [emoji53]


----------



## jp23

casseyelsie said:


> I don't carry my City as often as I'd like to for the same reason. N I'm  looking for Town in colors I like because I like its crossbody strap.  But I personally think City is the best among all Bal bag.  I find my Velo a bit too long [emoji53]







muchstuff said:


> Agreed, I sold my City because the strap felt too awkward. I'm not a satchel girl although I think anyone who is comfortable carrying a bag that way looks great. Any photos of this fold you speak of? I'm looking at trying an older City in chevre because I thought it would smoosh better, but the strap is still an issue...TIA!






Here are some older photos of the chain! I actually need to buy a new one because mine rusted a little but it wasn't ever expensive at all! Got it off eBay


----------



## muchstuff

jp23 said:


> Here are some older photos of the chain! I actually need to buy a new one because mine rusted a little but it wasn't ever expensive at all! Got it off eBay
> 
> View attachment 3130953
> 
> View attachment 3130952
> 
> View attachment 3130955




Thanks for the pics, that's a solution I hadn't considered...went today to try on City and Town bags, I want one of each!


----------



## Jubes

jp23 said:


> Here are some older photos of the chain! I actually need to buy a new one because mine rusted a little but it wasn't ever expensive at all! Got it off eBay
> 
> View attachment 3130953
> 
> View attachment 3130952
> 
> View attachment 3130955


Wow this looks so good!  Great idea, I think it adds beautifully to the bag.


----------



## jp23

Jubes said:


> Wow this looks so good!  Great idea, I think it adds beautifully to the bag.




Thanks! Though be careful not to overfill it because the chain isn't so strong


----------



## casseyelsie

Trying to wear my 2014 black city more often before I sell her off.  (Oops only if I can find my dream 2005 or Hamilton or Brogues) lol


----------



## jp23

casseyelsie said:


> Trying to wear my 2014 black city more often before I sell her off.  (Oops only if I can find my dream 2005 or Hamilton or Brogues) lol
> 
> View attachment 3132620




Awwww she's so lovely love her!


----------



## jp23

My traveller [emoji173]&#65039; totally obsessed!


----------



## Catash

Football Sunday with my Eggplant City!


----------



## dolali

Catash said:


> Football Sunday with my Eggplant City!



This is such a beauty, and it looks great on you! I  the color and condition of the bag!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Catash said:


> Football Sunday with my Eggplant City!



*drool*


----------



## casseyelsie

jp23 said:


> Awwww she's so lovely love her!




Thanks jp23.  Somehow I'm not satisfied with her after I joined TPF n saw much nicer leather posted by members.  [emoji120] still hoping to find either Hamilton or 2005 *keeping my fingers crossed*


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## Mendezhm

Catash said:


> Football Sunday with my Eggplant City!




Stunning!! [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Mendezhm

Celebrating our youngest daughter's birthday yesterday with my 04 black city. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3134904
> 
> Celebrating our youngest daughter's birthday yesterday with my 04 black city. [emoji173]&#65039;



You look gorgeous and absolutely stealing the thunder from your 04 black city. &#128522;


----------



## maddie66

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3134904
> 
> Celebrating our youngest daughter's birthday yesterday with my 04 black city. [emoji173]&#65039;




Beautiful family, house and bag!


----------



## casseyelsie

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3134904
> 
> Celebrating our youngest daughter's birthday yesterday with my 04 black city. [emoji173]&#65039;




Your 04 black city is SO LOVELY!  And I just love your family pic.  Your daughter is cute [emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*




Hi Livia,  I would really appreciate if u could share close up pic of your black Hamilton City.  I have been wanting to own Hamilton city ever since I joined TPF n to find a good condition black is my dream come true! [emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

casseyelsie said:


> Hi Livia,  I would really appreciate if u could share close up pic of your black Hamilton City.  I have been wanting to own Hamilton city ever since I joined TPF n to find a good condition black is my dream come true! [emoji7]




Hi there.
Of course! There's a fairly close up pic in my reveal thread from when I got it. I can also take another picture for you if you want but it's getting dark here so it will have to wait until tomorrow 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/reveal-the-perfect-bal-877252.html

I perfectly understand you wanting this bag, it's absolutely wonderful and I love mine dearly. They do pop up every once in a while but yeah, you need to be fast and it has been quite a while since I last saw one. So maybe it's about time ... I wish you luck


----------



## Loulou2015

MiuMiuholic said:


> You look gorgeous and absolutely stealing the thunder from your 04 black city. &#128522;





Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3134904
> 
> Celebrating our youngest daughter's birthday yesterday with my 04 black city. [emoji173]&#65039;



I agree! Thanks for sharing your stunning pic of your happy family and home--you do look gorgeous with your city and do far outshine any accessories...cute sandals too!


----------



## s.tighe

Love affair with rouge cerise RH city continues [emoji523][emoji523]


----------



## MAGJES

s.tighe said:


> Love affair with rouge cerise RH city continues [emoji523][emoji523]
> View attachment 3135201



Lovely!


----------



## jp23

s.tighe said:


> Love affair with rouge cerise RH city continues [emoji523][emoji523]
> View attachment 3135201




Love this red it's so deep [emoji177]


----------



## maddie66

s.tighe said:


> Love affair with rouge cerise RH city continues [emoji523][emoji523]
> View attachment 3135201




So gorgeous!  I actually strolled over to Barney's at lunch today to look at this color in person -- but it was closed for some sort of fire alarm.  There were firemen inside (could see through the glass walls) and all the employees were standing outside in the mall arcade.  I wanted to break in and save the Bals!  Hopefully it was just a drill or a false alarm.  As opposed to a sign that I shouldn't buy another bag.


----------



## skimilk

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3134904
> 
> Celebrating our youngest daughter's birthday yesterday with my 04 black city. [emoji173]&#65039;



What a gorgeous family! And your daughter is just a living doll!! 
And of course, your Bal isn't too shabby either! It looks so nice and true black for a black Bal that's 10+ years old! Did you have it the entire time?


----------



## skimilk

s.tighe said:


> Love affair with rouge cerise RH city continues [emoji523][emoji523]
> View attachment 3135201



No matter how much I look at this bag, the color just never cease to amaze me. It's just so, so, so stunning. I absolutely love my Gris Fossile, but in the corner of my mind I wish I had gone with Rouge Cerise too... or best of both worlds, get both!!! 

Oh and I love your bracelet too!


----------



## skimilk

Catash said:


> Football Sunday with my Eggplant City!



So beautiful!!!!!!!!
I am so irrationally envious of anyone who has a purple Bal... one day, one day :greengrin:


----------



## s.tighe

MAGJES said:


> Lovely!



Thank you Magjes! A nice compliment coming from a queen collector! 



jp23 said:


> Love this red it's so deep [emoji177]



This red rescued me from thinking I'd never find a red I'd feel comfortable carrying. It doesn't scream at all, so deep and subtle and I can wear it with nearly anything in my wardrobe.... YAY!



maddie66 said:


> So gorgeous!  I actually strolled over to Barney's at lunch today to look at this color in person -- but it was closed for some sort of fire alarm.  There were firemen inside (could see through the glass walls) and all the employees were standing outside in the mall arcade.  I wanted to break in and save the Bals!  Hopefully it was just a drill or a false alarm.  As opposed to a sign that I shouldn't buy another bag.



Hmmm... do you want me to respond pragmatically (we all have enough bags if we have one, take it as a sign they were putting out the flames of your impulsive nature!) or as the enabler (SAVE THE BALS! You NEED this red! Get it outta there alive!). LOL. I'm telling ya, this "second batch" of Rouge Cerise is nutso pretty though...



skimilk said:


> No matter how much I look at this bag, the color just never cease to amaze me. It's just so, so, so stunning. I absolutely love my Gris Fossile, but in the corner of my mind I wish I had gone with Rouge Cerise too... or best of both worlds, get both!!!
> 
> Oh and I love your bracelet too!



Thank you and thank you, and if you are a lover of deep reds, I do highly highly recommend this one. Never thought a red bag would be a contender for "most used" but I see myself carrying this one A LOT.


----------



## s.tighe

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3134904
> 
> Celebrating our youngest daughter's birthday yesterday with my 04 black city. [emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful family!!!


----------



## Mendezhm

MiuMiuholic said:


> You look gorgeous and absolutely stealing the thunder from your 04 black city. [emoji4]




Aww, thanks sooo much. That's so sweet of you to say! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]



maddie66 said:


> Beautiful family, house and bag!




Many thanks! [emoji8]



casseyelsie said:


> Your 04 black city is SO LOVELY!  And I just love your family pic.  Your daughter is cute [emoji7]




Thanks!!!! She is the actually the youngest of 4! My oldest daughter is 13, the boys are 11 and 7, and she just turned 6 this weekend! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]



Loulou2015 said:


> I agree! Thanks for sharing your stunning pic of your happy family and home--you do look gorgeous with your city and do far outshine any accessories...cute sandals too!




Aww, sooo sweet of you to say! Thank you soooo much. These shoes are super comfy too! They're Bella Vita mules. [emoji4]



skimilk said:


> What a gorgeous family! And your daughter is just a living doll!!
> 
> And of course, your Bal isn't too shabby either! It looks so nice and true black for a black Bal that's 10+ years old! Did you have it the entire time?




Thank you so much! She really is such a sweet girl too. [emoji5]&#65039; I actually just stumbled onto this bal very recently on Yoogi's Closet website. I just happened to log on when they uploaded their new listings and snagged her right up for a realllllllyyyy great price! [emoji122]&#127996;



s.tighe said:


> Beautiful family!!!




Thanks so much!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## Mendezhm

s.tighe said:


> Love affair with rouge cerise RH city continues [emoji523][emoji523]
> View attachment 3135201




This color is absolutely STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Catash

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3134904
> 
> Celebrating our youngest daughter's birthday yesterday with my 04 black city. [emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful family and beautiful bag!


----------



## Catash

Thank you all. Unfortunately after the Eggplant City showcase on Sunday, my team are 0 and 2 now. :rain:




dolali said:


> This is such a beauty, and it looks great on you! I  the color and condition of the bag!





SilverStCloud said:


> *drool*





Mendezhm said:


> Stunning!! [emoji171][emoji171]





skimilk said:


> So beautiful!!!!!!!!
> I am so irrationally envious of anyone who has a purple Bal... one day, one day :greengrin:


----------



## Jubes

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3134904
> 
> Celebrating our youngest daughter's birthday yesterday with my 04 black city. [emoji173]&#65039;


Happy birthday to your beautiful daughter  Your 04 black city looks delicious and you wear it so beautifully. And you got it for a great price, wow, awesome!.


----------



## Mendezhm

Jubes said:


> Happy birthday to your beautiful daughter  Your 04 black city looks delicious and you wear it so beautifully. And you got it for a great price, wow, awesome!.




Many many thanks! I feel very blessed for sure! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji4][emoji108]&#127996;[emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

Livia1 said:


> Hi there.
> Of course! There's a fairly close up pic in my reveal thread from when I got it. I can also take another picture for you if you want but it's getting dark here so it will have to wait until tomorrow
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/reveal-the-perfect-bal-877252.html
> 
> I perfectly understand you wanting this bag, it's absolutely wonderful and I love mine dearly. They do pop up every once in a while but yeah, you need to be fast and it has been quite a while since I last saw one. So maybe it's about time ... I wish you luck




OMG!!!!  Your Hamilton looks incredibly Yummy!  I so want a Hamilton now that I've seen your close up pic [emoji7].  Thanks for g luck wish.  I really need that.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Back to Bal (and a small one at that) after a few years of setting them aside: 2004 new-to-me, super soft 2004 brown First. Happy to be back.


----------



## s.tighe

Mendezhm said:


> This color is absolutely STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you Mendezhm


----------



## SkyBlueDay

SkyBlueDay said:


> Back to Bal (and a small one at that) after a few years of setting them aside: 2004 new-to-me, super soft 2004 brown First. Happy to be back.



Please can one of you share with me how to attach a photo to our replies?

I've tried 
- simply using then box that pops up when we click on the paper-clip sign, and (unsuccessfully) uploading - no luck.
- emailing the photo to myself as a normal message but made smaller to reduce file size, then copy to tis reply - still no luck.
- followed instructions regarding using the Manage box - no luck.

I've shrunk my images down at all times, so I'd be very grateful if one of you can point me in the right direction


----------



## Loulou2015

SkyBlueDay said:


> Please can one of you share with me how to attach a photo to our replies?
> 
> I've tried
> - simply using then box that pops up when we click on the paper-clip sign, and (unsuccessfully) uploading - no luck.
> - emailing the photo to myself as a normal message but made smaller to reduce file size, then copy to tis reply - still no luck.
> - followed instructions regarding using the Manage box - no luck.
> 
> I've shrunk my images down at all times, so I'd be very grateful if one of you can point me in the right direction


HI, Im not an expert but I'll give it a stab...if you are using a phone then I'm not much help as I use a laptop. If you are Not using the app, but using a laptop or desktop, then click on the "post a reply" at the top, and yes, like you said, use the paperclip, then the window opens and you choose a file, then you click upload--you have to wait a bit for it to upload sometimes and sometimes it won't work, but if you wait and try again, and make sure your files are not too big, then it should work...are you able to tell how large your pics are? what size are they? I think they have to be smaller than 4MB each. when you email them it will tell you how large the file is so you can automatically see how large your files are, or you can click on the file and get that info...Sometimes the website is finicky, and you have to try later, or be patient, but usually will work if your pics aren't too big. Sometimes it takes awhile to upload. You have a good strong wifi connection I'm assuming. Also try to upload them one at a time in the window, fill up all the slots, but without too much pause in-between. Sometimes its hard to fill all the slots at once and you have to try again.  Not sure if this helps. It gets easier the more you do it.


----------



## s.tighe

Giving rouge [emoji523] a rest for a very very VERRRRRY rare outing with rouge [emoji624] (theater). Is it weird I calculate "total daily carry time" in consideration of what bag I'll use?!? #freak


----------



## jp23

Have been using her non stop since I bought her!


----------



## s.tighe

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3138598
> 
> 
> Have been using her non stop since I bought her!




Awesome photo and sweet kicks!! (Bag is awesome goes w/o saying).


----------



## Mendezhm

s.tighe said:


> Giving rouge [emoji523] a rest for a very very VERRRRRY rare outing with rouge [emoji624] (theater). Is it weird I calculate "total daily carry time" in consideration of what bag I'll use?!? #freak
> View attachment 3138568




Sooooooo pretty. And no, that's totally no weird--very normal! [emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## s.tighe

Mendezhm said:


> Sooooooo pretty. And no, that's totally no weird--very normal! [emoji7][emoji4]



TY Mendezhm  She's so pretty, but I'm a paranoid ninny with vintage bags. I've held a scarf under the handles every time I've picked her up today, I wipe down surfaces before I set her down, and generally treat it like a faberge egg.... I gotta stick to the newer stuff that I don't care about tossing around a bit more!


----------



## jp23

s.tighe said:


> Awesome photo and sweet kicks!! (Bag is awesome goes w/o saying).




Awwww thank you! My boyfriend actually picked out the shoes for me [emoji39]


----------



## peacebabe

RT is such a gem !!!





s.tighe said:


> Giving rouge [emoji523] a rest for a very very VERRRRRY rare outing with rouge [emoji624] (theater). Is it weird I calculate "total daily carry time" in consideration of what bag I'll use?!? #freak
> View attachment 3138568


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City *


----------



## lovely64

2004 lilac weekender.


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> RT is such a gem !!!



hiya peace, long time no see! hope you're well! xx


----------



## dolali

s.tighe said:


> Giving rouge [emoji523] a rest for a very very VERRRRRY rare outing with rouge [emoji624] (theater). Is it weird I calculate "total daily carry time" in consideration of what bag I'll use?!? #freak
> View attachment 3138568



  


What a beauty! Love RT although I have never seeing it IRL. 

I can totally relate. I used my 05 Caramel Day yesterday, and I quickly switched today to 13 Black Day to give Caramel a "break". The leather is so silky, but I can't help thinking it is much more delicate. So no, not a freak in my book, just a very 'normal' Balenciaga fan


----------



## dolali

lovely64 said:


> 2004 lilac weekender.
> 
> View attachment 3139555



oh my gosh, so BEAUTIFUL!!! and those shoes


----------



## s.tighe

dolali said:


> What a beauty! Love RT although I have never seeing it IRL.
> 
> I can totally relate. I used my 05 Caramel Day yesterday, and I quickly switched today to 13 Black Day to give Caramel a "break". The leather is so silky, but I can't help thinking it is much more delicate. So no, not a freak in my book, just a very 'normal' Balenciaga fan



I completely agree. For better or for worse, I think the newer bags with that slick shiny coating are more "slippery" than the silky soft oldies, and I think therefore less prone to marks and stains and probably fading. I don't think I've ever worried about my short fingernails nicking the leather of a new bag--they just slip right off-- but on the soft chèvre I find myself handling the bag as if I just got a manicure and I have wet polish on. All day yesterday I carried a scarf under the handles of the RT to avoid any heat/sweat transfer, and every time I got in and out of the car she was strategically and softly placed for no rubbing and no direct sunlight, or I covered her with the scarf. IT WAS EXHAUSTING!  Jeez, you'd think I should just buy her a pram and appoint her a nanny...


----------



## peacebabe

Hi hi s.tighe, im always "stalking" around actually 

I really like your input in TPF, they are always so factual !!! I do agree on what u said about the newer leather, but somehow, i just don't like the Agneau starting from 2012. They just don't get into me. I just find that the leather are so "processed" that it lost it's "natural" feel. It's hard to explain 

Those before 2012, i feel that the leather aged in a "gracefull" way. It has a kind of rugged & rustic charm still ..... As for those from 2012, i feel that it looks bad when they are used. lol......... im i crazy to feel that ?? 



s.tighe said:


> hiya peace, long time no see! hope you're well! xx





s.tighe said:


> I completely agree. For better or for worse, I think the newer bags with that slick shiny coating are more "slippery" than the silky soft oldies, and I think therefore less prone to marks and stains and probably fading. I don't think I've ever worried about my short fingernails nicking the leather of a new bag--they just slip right off-- but on the soft chèvre I find myself handling the bag as if I just got a manicure and I have wet polish on. All day yesterday I carried a scarf under the handles of the RT to avoid any heat/sweat transfer, and every time I got in and out of the car she was strategically and softly placed for no rubbing and no direct sunlight, or I covered her with the scarf. IT WAS EXHAUSTING!  Jeez, you'd think I should just buy her a pram and appoint her a nanny...


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Hi hi s.tighe, im always "stalking" around actually
> 
> I really like your input in TPF, they are always so factual !!! I do agree on what u said about the newer leather, but somehow, i just don't like the Agneau starting from 2012. They just don't get into me. I just find that the leather are so "processed" that it lost it's "natural" feel. It's hard to explain
> 
> Those before 2012, i feel that the leather aged in a "gracefull" way. It has a kind of rugged & rustic charm still ..... As for those from 2012, i feel that it looks bad when they are used. lol......... im i crazy to feel that ??



LOL Peace you're so funny 

You're not crazy to feel anything, of course! It's so, so personal. I don't think there's any question that the oldie bags reign supreme when it comes to the all around beauty of the leather... on that I wholeheartedly agree. For me, though, I'm willing to trade a little beauty for a little brawn. I feel more comfortable carrying a bag I don't need to fret over--I adore the styling of Bal bags first and foremost, but when you combine that gorgy old leather with the fabulously classic but edgy styling... well, that elevates the oldies to little leather works of art... and increasingly rare ones at that!! For me, using the "commodity" bags as my daily carries is just less stressful than putting regular wear and tear on an irreplaceable gem. I'm actually a little jelly of you ladies who carry your oldies without worry... I wish I could get my head to that place! :shame:


----------



## Catash

peacebabe I can totally see that. Agneau from 2008 to 2011 is still quite beautiful. After 2012 the leather becomes quite stiff perhaps because of the coating? 



peacebabe said:


> Hi hi s.tighe, im always "stalking" around actually
> 
> I really like your input in TPF, they are always so factual !!! I do agree on what u said about the newer leather, but somehow, i just don't like the Agneau starting from 2012. They just don't get into me. I just find that the leather are so "processed" that it lost it's "natural" feel. It's hard to explain
> 
> Those before 2012, i feel that the leather aged in a "gracefull" way. It has a kind of rugged & rustic charm still ..... As for those from 2012, i feel that it looks bad when they are used. lol......... im i crazy to feel that ??


----------



## Nostagalia

im carrying a beige colour Chanel for causal today


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Nostagalia said:


> View attachment 3140291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im carrying a beige colour Chanel for causal today


Beauuuuuuuutiful


----------



## peacebabe

Catash .... Im sure those who have encountered Bal leather from 2001 to current will all feel the same way . I do believe the coating plays a part. I have seen quite a few remarks in TPF, talking about funny / chemical / strong / plastic kind of smell of the leather. But it seems that the 2015's gotten better? 

And s.tighe, i know of one leather which is current & yet stress free in using ....... The Hamilton Chevre !!!! 



s.tighe said:


> LOL Peace you're so funny
> 
> You're not crazy to feel anything, of course! It's so, so personal. I don't think there's any question that the oldie bags reign supreme when it comes to the all around beauty of the leather... on that I wholeheartedly agree. For me, though, I'm willing to trade a little beauty for a little brawn. I feel more comfortable carrying a bag I don't need to fret over--I adore the styling of Bal bags first and foremost, but when you combine that gorgy old leather with the fabulously classic but edgy styling... well, that elevates the oldies to little leather works of art... and increasingly rare ones at that!! For me, using the "commodity" bags as my daily carries is just less stressful than putting regular wear and tear on an irreplaceable gem. I'm actually a little jelly of you ladies who carry your oldies without worry... I wish I could get my head to that place! :shame:





Catash said:


> peacebabe I can totally see that. Agneau from 2008 to 2011 is still quite beautiful. After 2012 the leather becomes quite stiff perhaps because of the coating?


----------



## Catash

2015 leather is thicker and less dry but still has that shine and feels quite stiff. 



peacebabe said:


> Catash .... Im sure those who have encountered Bal leather from 2001 to current will all feel the same way . I do believe the coating plays a part. I have seen quite a few remarks in TPF, talking about funny / chemical / strong / plastic kind of smell of the leather. But it seems that the 2015's gotten better?
> 
> And s.tighe, i know of one leather which is current & yet stress free in using ....... The Hamilton Chevre !!!!


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Catash .... Im sure those who have encountered Bal leather from 2001 to current will all feel the same way . I do believe the coating plays a part. I have seen quite a few remarks in TPF, talking about funny / chemical / strong / plastic kind of smell of the leather. But it seems that the 2015's gotten better?
> 
> And s.tighe, i know of one leather which is current & yet stress free in using ....... The Hamilton Chevre !!!!



Ohhhhh Peace, my dear lady, surely you mock me!  Since getting my ME City I am less nutty about the Black Hamilton City. I would still so love to own one, but have given it up to fate. 

I have been eyeing bags from "the middle years" lately, specifically 2008, which I've become somewhat obsessed with. I've only had one bag from that year, a bubblegum shoulder, but the leather was possibly the most amazing I've experienced (I sometimes feel that the leather on smaller bags is better... I have this crazy theory that I'm sure is wrong that the softer parts of the hide are smaller and therefore used for the smaller bags... CLEARLY I put way too much thought into this stuff). 

I don't have much experience with '09 (two bags, both very pretty and soft but thin and matte) and none with '10, but I can agree that '11 was TDF. I've had 2 cities from '11 and the leather and color on both made me melt. 

I hope you are keeping well, my friend


----------



## peacebabe

Argh ...... i hate the glossy look .......

I feel that the leather quality is not consistence. I feel that it depends on the color & model. And off cos, LUCK !!! 



Catash said:


> 2015 leather is thicker and less dry but still has that shine and feels quite stiff.





s.tighe said:


> Ohhhhh Peace, my dear lady, surely you mock me!  Since getting my ME City I am less nutty about the Black Hamilton City. I would still so love to own one, but have given it up to fate.
> 
> I have been eyeing bags from "the middle years" lately, specifically 2008, which I've become somewhat obsessed with. I've only had one bag from that year, a bubblegum shoulder, but the leather was possibly the most amazing I've experienced (I sometimes feel that the leather on smaller bags is better... I have this crazy theory that I'm sure is wrong that the softer parts of the hide are smaller and therefore used for the smaller bags... CLEARLY I put way too much thought into this stuff).
> 
> I don't have much experience with '09 (two bags, both very pretty and soft but thin and matte) and none with '10, but I can agree that '11 was TDF. I've had 2 cities from '11 and the leather and color on both made me melt.
> 
> I hope you are keeping well, my friend


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my 07 black city! I absolutely love the slouchy supple leather on this bag!


----------



## jp23

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 07 black city! I absolutely love the slouchy supple leather on this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3141338




Love this! I want a bag just like this one!


----------



## casseyelsie

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 07 black city! I absolutely love the slouchy supple leather on this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3141338




LOVELY SLOUCHY BAL! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Stacey D

I love this thread too much eye candy!


----------



## crowtrobot

Took my new Rouge Lipstick City to work today for the first time. 
I am in love with this bag! It is my first official Bal (I had to return a defective ME and bought this instead) and I can already tell I'll want more!


----------



## crowtrobot

Forgot to attach a pic


----------



## shayna07

crowtrobot said:


> Took my new Rouge Lipstick City to work today for the first time.
> I am in love with this bag! It is my first official Bal (I had to return a defective ME and bought this instead) and I can already tell I'll want more!




Beautiful! Love this color!


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my 07 Mogano RH City! I love the 07 leather!


----------



## s.tighe

crowtrobot said:


> Forgot to attach a pic



Classic, beautiful, stunning red. Lovely


----------



## LOUKPEACH

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 07 black city! I absolutely love the slouchy supple leather on this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3141338


Classic!


----------



## casseyelsie

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 07 Mogano RH City! I love the 07 leather!
> 
> View attachment 3142801




The leather looks yummy!  Have u compared your 07 to 05 n 06?  If u have, which year do u prefer?  I can't decide on this 3 years [emoji37]


----------



## shayna07

casseyelsie said:


> The leather looks yummy!  Have u compared your 07 to 05 n 06?  If u have, which year do u prefer?  I can't decide on this 3 years [emoji37]




Hi! I have not had an 05 bag yet but I have one on the way so I will let you know. I have one 06 bag and the leather is yummy! However, I do prefer 2007 leather


----------



## shayna07

09 poupre RH City


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My new black velo


----------



## jp23

Pollie-Jean said:


> My new black velo




It's looks so sweet just hangin there lol


----------



## thompk

s.tighe said:


> Giving rouge [emoji523] a rest for a very very VERRRRRY rare outing with rouge [emoji624] (theater). Is it weird I calculate "total daily carry time" in consideration of what bag I'll use?!? #freak
> View attachment 3138568




Gah!!!! Yay!!! You took her out (FINALLY) and let her breathe!! What kind of life can she have in a dust bag?! I'm so happy to see miss RT out and about!!

To the ladies that buy vintage oldies and don't carry them, ahem *cough*, WEAR them!!! They were meant to be worn and loved! Not abused and of course, always treated with care, but at one point they were bright, shiny new pennies too.  Just think...they have been sitting in a box or bag for over TEN years! That's so sad and now they get a second chance! I think that maybe they were boxed up just for you ladies to enjoy them[emoji4]!! Haha yes, I adore my bags[emoji173]&#65039;

I say carry them with pride and let them breathe! Please don't abuse these works of art, but they won't fade from one day in the sun! (Unless you left it out there and it cooked the leather [emoji33]) haha 

With that...took out my new to me Rouge03 First!! LOVED every moment of it! And you'd e surprised as to how strong the Oldies really are


----------



## SilverStCloud

thompk said:


> Gah!!!! Yay!!! You took her out (FINALLY) and let her breathe!! What kind of life can she have in a dust bag?! I'm so happy to see miss RT out and about!!
> 
> To the ladies that buy vintage oldies and don't carry them, ahem *cough*, WEAR them!!! They were meant to be worn and loved! Not abused and of course, always treated with care, but at one point they were bright, shiny new pennies too.  Just think...they have been sitting in a box or bag for over TEN years! That's so sad and now they get a second chance! I think that maybe they were boxed up just for you ladies to enjoy them[emoji4]!! Haha yes, I adore my bags[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I say carry them with pride and let them breathe! Please don't abuse these works of art, but they won't fade from one day in the sun! (Unless you left it out there and it cooked the leather [emoji33]) haha
> 
> With that...took out my new to me Rouge03 First!! LOVED every moment of it! And you'd e surprised as to how strong the Oldies really are
> View attachment 3145174




Super gorgeous oldie you have there! Now somebody fetch me another bucket for my drool!


----------



## Jubes

s.tighe said:


> Giving rouge [emoji523] a rest for a very very VERRRRRY rare outing with rouge [emoji624] (theater). Is it weird I calculate "total daily carry time" in consideration of what bag I'll use?!? #freak
> View attachment 3138568


wow, i hope to see this color IRL one day.  i love it in pictures!


----------



## Loulou2015

thompk said:


> Gah!!!! Yay!!! You took her out (FINALLY) and let her breathe!! What kind of life can she have in a dust bag?! I'm so happy to see miss RT out and about!!
> 
> To the ladies that buy vintage oldies and don't carry them, ahem *cough*, WEAR them!!! They were meant to be worn and loved! Not abused and of course, always treated with care, but at one point they were bright, shiny new pennies too.  Just think...they have been sitting in a box or bag for over TEN years! That's so sad and now they get a second chance! I think that maybe they were boxed up just for you ladies to enjoy them[emoji4]!! Haha yes, I adore my bags[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I say carry them with pride and let them breathe! Please don't abuse these works of art, but they won't fade from one day in the sun! (Unless you left it out there and it cooked the leather [emoji33]) haha
> 
> With that...took out my new to me Rouge03 First!! LOVED every moment of it! And you'd e surprised as to how strong the Oldies really are
> View attachment 3145174


Wow, that's so gorgeous and rare to see! thanks for sharing and taking her out!! I wish I could give her a squeeze--the leather looks incredibly divine and the hardware combo is tdf


----------



## Loulou2015

shayna07 said:


> 09 poupre RH City
> View attachment 3144542


thatsa beauty! so many gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## thompk

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3138598
> 
> Have been using her non stop since I bought her!



Gorgeous!!! and love your kicks as well! 



lovely64 said:


> 2004 lilac weekender.
> View attachment 3139555



Ahhh! Another vintage oldie!! I LOVE this color, love your shoes, love the pic!!! Really fantastic bag!



shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 07 black city! I absolutely love the slouchy supple leather on this bag!
> View attachment 3141338



Love this!! Beautiful bag & gorgeous leather!! 07 is a fantastic year!!



crowtrobot said:


> Forgot to attach a pic



This is TDF!!! The Red Lipstick is just a GORGEOUS red!! I may even be tempted



shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 07 Mogano RH City! I love the 07 leather!
> View attachment 3142801



Wow!!! Another gorgeous 07!! Mogano /Cinnamon is an all-time fav and such a beautiful neutral!!!



casseyelsie said:


> The leather looks yummy!  Have u compared your 07 to 05 n 06?  If u have, which year do u prefer?  I can't decide on this 3 years [emoji37]



I know you weren't really asking me, but in my experience 05 to me, was one of the best leather years EVER. Period. If I had to describe it in one word I would use "chewy". It's thick, some have wrinkles & distressing, but mostly chewy thick and unless the bag has been super abused...I don't think you'll find a bag that you don't like! That was a SPECTACULAR year in Bal History and one of the most desired. Apple, Turquoise, Rouge Theater, Bubblegum...these colors were on the cover of every magazine (not discounting 2004 FW...another super famous season)

Then came 06 and a lot of people weren't in love, but I was!! There were so many GREAT bags with beautiful leather...and I gave 06 a word, I'd have to pick "marbled". They weren't as thick as the 05s, nor as wrinkled or chewy, but they had a beautiful shiny, marbled, veiny look that was all of their own. Some were better than others, just like any other year, but particularly 06 since some faded & dried out really fast. However, with that, were some amazing bags and if they look good today, you're probably good to go!! I LOVE my Ink!! It's a top color for me!  Grenat, Sapin, Rouge Vif, Bleu Roi, Lilac...yummy!

And 07! LOVE 07!! Tomato, Jaune, Tabac, Mogano, Ocean...the list is endless for this year as they REALLY came out with some stellar colors and phenomenal bags!! This was the last year of our beloved Chèvre (FW 07 came Agneau), however again, 08 is another year that blows my mind!! A word for this year to me, would be "pillowy" wonderful leather to most of their bags.  

At one point I had three 04 True Red Bags...every single one was so different from the other that I could not decide which one to keep! One was thin like kid gloves and felt delicate and lovely, the next was super thick with with fabulous wrinkles and the last looked brand new, with it's original glaze, thick and smooth in all the right places. So how do you choose?? 

There are always exceptions to every year...good & bad bags!! Balenciaga is known for changing minute details and throwing us all for a loop Some are cusp bags that have a little from this year and a little from that...go figure! So everyone will have a diff answer for each year, but in actuality every bag is an individual and has a personality of it's own. My all-time favorite year is 2003 with 2004 coming in at a close second. But for me, the pewter hardware against the leather just does it for me! Not everyone will love a specific year and everyone will have a different opinion, but I have seen fantastic and horrible come from the same batch in every season of every year. Maybe not the newer bags that people talk about that has a 'glaze', but I wouldn't know...again, I have heard good and bad things about them too!  



shayna07 said:


> 09 poupre RH City
> View attachment 3144542



Another fantastic color!! You have some fab bags!!



Loulou2015 said:


> Wow, that's so gorgeous and rare to see! thanks for sharing and taking her out!! I wish I could give her a squeeze--the leather looks incredibly divine and the hardware combo is tdf



Thank you!! I've recently come to realize that most people don't carry their mint vintage oldies very much. I carry mine all the time...well, those are actually my bag that I go to. Of course, I'd never beat them up and I'm super careful, but I'm so happy to bring them out and let them breathe! The 03 Rouge leather is unparalleled!! I have it in a City, First and FC and while my bags have more gradation than the FC...the leather is mostly still the same...thick, shiny, divine...and the hardware combo, yes, they couldn't be more beautiful if they tried!!! haha 

Sheesh! Sorry for the long post!! I guess I should post a bag pic when I leave the house today! haha


----------



## jp23

thompk said:


> Gorgeous!!! and love your kicks as well!



Thank you [emoji177]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

thompk said:


> Gah!!!! Yay!!! You took her out (FINALLY) and let her breathe!! What kind of life can she have in a dust bag?! I'm so happy to see miss RT out and about!!
> 
> To the ladies that buy vintage oldies and don't carry them, ahem *cough*, WEAR them!!! They were meant to be worn and loved! Not abused and of course, always treated with care, but at one point they were bright, shiny new pennies too.  Just think...they have been sitting in a box or bag for over TEN years! That's so sad and now they get a second chance! I think that maybe they were boxed up just for you ladies to enjoy them[emoji4]!! Haha yes, I adore my bags[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I say carry them with pride and let them breathe! Please don't abuse these works of art, but they won't fade from one day in the sun! (Unless you left it out there and it cooked the leather [emoji33]) haha
> 
> With that...took out my new to me Rouge03 First!! LOVED every moment of it! And you'd e surprised as to how strong the Oldies really are
> View attachment 3145174


I love this


----------



## s.tighe

thompk said:


> Gah!!!! Yay!!! You took her out (FINALLY) and let her breathe!! What kind of life can she have in a dust bag?! I'm so happy to see miss RT out and about!!
> 
> To the ladies that buy vintage oldies and don't carry them, ahem *cough*, WEAR them!!! They were meant to be worn and loved! Not abused and of course, always treated with care, but at one point they were bright, shiny new pennies too.  Just think...they have been sitting in a box or bag for over TEN years! That's so sad and now they get a second chance! I think that maybe they were boxed up just for you ladies to enjoy them[emoji4]!! Haha yes, I adore my bags[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I say carry them with pride and let them breathe! Please don't abuse these works of art, but they won't fade from one day in the sun! (Unless you left it out there and it cooked the leather [emoji33]) haha
> 
> With that...took out my new to me Rouge03 First!! LOVED every moment of it! And you'd e surprised as to how strong the Oldies really are
> View attachment 3145174



Congrats again, she's a beauty! You tidied her up beautifully, but she was a 10 to begin with, now she's an 11.


----------



## thompk

s.tighe said:


> Congrats again, she's a beauty! You tidied her up beautifully, but she was a 10 to begin with, now she's an 11.



Thanks, lady!!! She really is a beauty and is now one of my fav bags!!! Best part...I did NOTHING!!! I had extra tassels from my 03 city so I used those and the handles are a little darker than I'd like, but she is perfect as she is! So you were right! She was in near perfect condition!!! She even has a tag on the inside! I just cannot believe how fantastic she is!!! I opened the box and was expecting a fixer-upper, but aside from missing the long tassels, she was perfection!! Such a lucky find!!!

Also, I never tidy up super rare oldies!!! Those are too precious to mess with!! So yeah, she was an 11 to begin with!!!


----------



## s.tighe

thompk said:


> Thanks, lady!!! She really is a beauty and is now one of my fav bags!!! Best part...I did NOTHING!!! I had extra tassels from my 03 city so I used those and the handles are a little darker than I'd like, but she is perfect as she is! So you were right! She was in near perfect condition!!! She even has a tag on the inside! I just cannot believe how fantastic she is!!! I opened the box and was expecting a fixer-upper, but aside from missing the long tassels, she was perfection!! Such a lucky find!!!
> 
> Also, I never tidy up super rare oldies!!! Those are too precious to mess with!! So yeah, she was an 11 to begin with!!!



Sorry! That's what I meant, just the tassels. The rest of it was already perfect (and, er, well... tole ya so!) You scored girl!


----------



## thompk

s.tighe said:


> Sorry that's what I meant, just the tassels.



No worries, my dear! I just didn't want anyone to think I would tamper with this beauty!! haha


----------



## casseyelsie

thompk said:


> I know you weren't really asking me, but in my experience 05 to me, was one of the best leather years EVER. Period. If I had to describe it in one word I would use "chewy". It's thick, some have wrinkles & distressing, but mostly chewy thick and unless the bag has been super abused...I don't think you'll find a bag that you don't like! That was a SPECTACULAR year in Bal History and one of the most desired. Apple, Turquoise, Rouge Theater, Bubblegum...these colors were on the cover of every magazine (not discounting 2004 FW...another super famous season)
> 
> 
> 
> Then came 06 and a lot of people weren't in love, but I was!! There were so many GREAT bags with beautiful leather...and I gave 06 a word, I'd have to pick "marbled". They weren't as thick as the 05s, nor as wrinkled or chewy, but they had a beautiful shiny, marbled, veiny look that was all of their own. Some were better than others, just like any other year, but particularly 06 since some faded & dried out really fast. However, with that, were some amazing bags and if they look good today, you're probably good to go!! I LOVE my Ink!! It's a top color for me!  Grenat, Sapin, Rouge Vif, Bleu Roi, Lilac...yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> And 07! LOVE 07!! Tomato, Jaune, Tabac, Mogano, Ocean...the list is endless for this year as they REALLY came out with some stellar colors and phenomenal bags!! This was the last year of our beloved Chèvre (FW 07 came Agneau), however again, 08 is another year that blows my mind!! A word for this year to me, would be "pillowy" wonderful leather to most of their bags.
> 
> 
> 
> At one point I had three 04 True Red Bags...every single one was so different from the other that I could not decide which one to keep! One was thin like kid gloves and felt delicate and lovely, the next was super thick with with fabulous wrinkles and the last looked brand new, with it's original glaze, thick and smooth in all the right places. So how do you choose??
> 
> 
> 
> There are always exceptions to every year...good & bad bags!! Balenciaga is known for changing minute details and throwing us all for a loop Some are cusp bags that have a little from this year and a little from that...go figure! So everyone will have a diff answer for each year, but in actuality every bag is an individual and has a personality of it's own. My all-time favorite year is 2003 with 2004 coming in at a close second. But for me, the pewter hardware against the leather just does it for me! Not everyone will love a specific year and everyone will have a different opinion, but I have seen fantastic and horrible come from the same batch in every season of every year. Maybe not the newer bags that people talk about that has a 'glaze', but I wouldn't know...again, I have heard good and bad things about them too!




Thanks a lot Thompk!  Really appreciate your input.  What's your opinion on Bal b4 '05?  I'm considering to get my First from old years.  What r the colors that maintain their color well?  Are red, purple, magenta from those years a good buy?


----------



## casseyelsie

After reading great comment of '04 years I went searching for '04 Bal n found 1 in color that's in my wish list.  - Sapphire!  But not impressed with the faded color at all.  I'm wondering if that particular bag is an exemption or does this happened to all Purple family color from '04.  Would really appreciate if any of u with purple '04 share pic of yours.  TIA! [emoji8]


----------



## casseyelsie

Oh here's the sapphire bag I mentioned.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, there is no sapphire in 04, only egg plant.

And this bag you posted is not from 04 either.

IMO , Most of the Bal purple bag has fading problem, except 04 Eggplant...... as i ve not seen a fading Eggplant, yet lol .........



casseyelsie said:


> Oh here's the sapphire bag I mentioned.
> 
> View attachment 3147193
> View attachment 3147195
> View attachment 3147198


----------



## casseyelsie

peacebabe said:


> Hello, there is no sapphire in 04, only egg plant.
> 
> And this bag you posted is not from 04 either.
> 
> IMO , Most of the Bal purple bag has fading problem, except 04 Eggplant...... as i ve not seen a fading Eggplant, yet lol .........




Oh!  Seller listed as 2004 [emoji19]. Ok I will hunt again for purple from '04 (egg plant). 




I think really need blessing from Balenciaga bag goddess to find all my Bal HG [emoji120]


----------



## peacebabe

I must say that not all seller know what they are selling. So the best is still for buyer to do some research before buying.

Once you are "on the boat" it's hard to get off ! 

Enjoy the hunting game 



casseyelsie said:


> Oh!  Seller listed as 2004 [emoji19]. Ok I will hunt again for purple from '04 (egg plant).
> 
> View attachment 3147705
> 
> 
> I think really need blessing from Balenciaga bag goddess to find all my Bal HG [emoji120]


----------



## MAGJES

Carrying my Blue Mineral ggh Town.


----------



## thompk

casseyelsie said:


> After reading great comment of '04 years I went searching for '04 Bal n found 1 in color that's in my wish list.  - Sapphire!  But not impressed with the faded color at all.  I'm wondering if that particular bag is an exemption or does this happened to all Purple family color from '04.  Would really appreciate if any of u with purple '04 share pic of yours.  TIA! [emoji8]




I have an Eggplant First thy is TDF[emoji4] Her leather is silky, smooth and saturated...super saturated!!! I've had MANY purple bags since and everyone pales in comparison to 04 Eggplant

And peacebabe is correct!! Just because a seller says a bag is something...doesn't mean it is!! I find that I end up correcting most sellers and even companies more times than not, however, RDC is one company I can say will have her BBag facts straight!!

Miss Eggplant (if you see any spots that look like fading...it's just the lighting The bag is incredible!):


----------



## thompk

MAGJES said:


> Carrying my Blue Mineral ggh Town.




Beautiful!!! The town is SUCH a special bag with that long, cross body strap!! Lovely! We are bag twins!! I adore Bleu Mineral [emoji173]&#65039;



peacebabe said:


> I must say that not all seller know what they are selling. So the best is still for buyer to do some research before buying.
> 
> 
> 
> Once you are "on the boat" it's hard to get off !
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the hunting game




Touché! One, most sellers play the guessing game unless you find a collector or seller that's liquidating or is knowledgeable and two, it's VERY hard to get off the boat! Haha I've been on and off and back on since 04 But it's a fun ride[emoji16]



casseyelsie said:


> Oh here's the sapphire bag I mentioned.
> 
> View attachment 3147193
> View attachment 3147195
> View attachment 3147198




Yeah, def not Eggplant. Not even a Pre-07 bag. Again, sellers that don't even bother to do their research. So sad. 



peacebabe said:


> Hello, there is no sapphire in 04, only eggplant.
> 
> And this bag you posted is not from 04 either.
> 
> IMO , Most of the Bal purple bag has fading problem, except 04 Eggplant...... as i ve not seen a fading Eggplant, yet lol .........




Nope! Not one shred of fading on miss Eggplant!



casseyelsie said:


> Thanks a lot Thompk!  Really appreciate your input.  What's your opinion on Bal b4 '05?  I'm considering to get my First from old years.  What r the colors that maintain their color well?  Are red, purple, magenta from those years a good buy?




No problem!! I'm a sucker for 2003 & 2004 bags as those are my favorite Bal years.

I'm partial to 03 and 04 SS bags because I truly LIVE for pewter hardware!! It's my favorite!! I'd take a broken down PH bag any day with the hopes of being able to rehab her or send her off to LMB rather than a new BBag from the store these days. Just my love of the chèvre against the pewter [emoji7]...a combo that is really unrivaled IMO.

With that being said, 2004 is my 2nd favorite year (after 03) with some of my all time fave colors!! I have found the saturation to be unbeatable and the colors are divine. Some are silky smooth like buttery kid gloves (miss eggplant) and others are thick and chewy and just glorious!! I have a little Rose 04 First that has some of the BEST leather! 

Everyone raves about 05 being the best & I think it may be a year where the quality was the most consistent...and consistently FABULOUS! Like I mentioned above in my earlier post...I had 3 TR 04 bags and they all looked like a different bag I've gotten boxes of 05 colors from Bal NYC when I was a personal shopper and they were all PERFECT!! I'm talking 5 Rouge Theater Cities that were identical and it was so hard to chose one!! I'd have customers that wanted smooth, some that wanted chewy, wrinkly...05 was just amazing bc I'd have to say "they are all the same!" (Of course, I do know that some are more smooth and others lean towards wrinkly, but they were close back in the day)

So maybe it's the best year for production and I think you said you got an 05 Black from RDC...congrats! You can't go wrong!! There was no purple in 05, just 04 and then 07...Ink in 06 (another fav), but not sapphire. 

Honestly, you really cannot go wrong with any of the earlier years and so many bal lovers go for the later years TPF is a wealth of information and you can find leather and color comps all over!! Good luck[emoji4]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MAGJES said:


> Carrying my Blue Mineral ggh Town.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Arg ..... ARG .......... Your eggplant just made me go mad !!! 



thompk said:


> I have an Eggplant First thy is TDF[emoji4] Her leather is silky, smooth and saturated...super saturated!!! I've had MANY purple bags since and everyone pales in comparison to 04 Eggplant
> 
> And peacebabe is correct!! Just because a seller says a bag is something...doesn't mean it is!! I find that I end up correcting most sellers and even companies more times than not, however, RDC is one company I can say will have her BBag facts straight!!
> 
> Miss Eggplant (if you see any spots that look like fading...it's just the lighting The bag is incredible!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148213
> View attachment 3148214
> View attachment 3148215
> View attachment 3148216
> View attachment 3148217


----------



## SilverStCloud

thompk said:


> I've gotten boxes of 05 colors from Bal NYC when I was a personal shopper and they were all PERFECT!! I'm talking 5 Rouge Theater Cities that were identical and it was so hard to chose one!! I'd have customers that wanted smooth, some that wanted chewy, wrinkly...05 was just amazing bc I'd have to say "they are all the same!" (Of course, I do know that some are more smooth and others lean towards wrinkly, but they were close back in the day)



A box full of 05 RT Cities?!!!! I would have tucked myself right between those babies and claim them all as mine!


----------



## casseyelsie

thompk said:


> I have an Eggplant First thy is TDF[emoji4] Her leather is silky, smooth and saturated...super saturated!!! I've had MANY purple bags since and everyone pales in comparison to 04 Eggplant
> 
> And peacebabe is correct!! Just because a seller says a bag is something...doesn't mean it is!! I find that I end up correcting most sellers and even companies more times than not, however, RDC is one company I can say will have her BBag facts straight!!
> 
> Miss Eggplant (if you see any spots that look like fading...it's just the lighting The bag is incredible!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148213
> View attachment 3148214
> View attachment 3148215
> View attachment 3148216
> View attachment 3148217




O...M...G!!!  U make me so jealous again!  That eggplant is to-die-for!   

Thompk, if u have any in Magenta n also Mustard yellow, I hope u can share pics.  Pretty please [emoji8]


----------



## Loulou2015

thompk said:


> I have an Eggplant First thy is TDF[emoji4] Her leather is silky, smooth and saturated...super saturated!!! I've had MANY purple bags since and everyone pales in comparison to 04 Eggplant
> 
> And peacebabe is correct!! Just because a seller says a bag is something...doesn't mean it is!! I find that I end up correcting most sellers and even companies more times than not, however, RDC is one company I can say will have her BBag facts straight!!
> 
> Miss Eggplant (if you see any spots that look like fading...it's just the lighting The bag is incredible!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148213
> View attachment 3148214
> View attachment 3148215
> View attachment 3148216
> View attachment 3148217


Oh my my my!! eggplant leather tdf!! WOWie!  Wow! :love eyes: I want!! Congrats!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Been carrying my Marron Cannelle (I hope I'm right) a lot lately. I love it! I'm starting to become addicted to Bbags


----------



## lbbolton

*2005 Magenta Day and Hula Girl wearing a Jay Strongwater starfish charm as a fascinator.  Hula Girl has been so good lately that I let her wear it as a treat.*


----------



## lbbolton

*Ready for my closeup.*


----------



## s.tighe

lbbolton said:


> *Ready for my closeup.*



Sooooo pretttttyyyyy. :greengrin:


----------



## maddie66

lbbolton said:


> *2005 Magenta Day and Hula Girl wearing a Jay Strongwater starfish charm as a fascinator.  Hula Girl has been so good lately that I let her wear it as a treat.*




So gorgeous!  I am glad Hula Girl got some bling of her own!


----------



## MAGJES

lbbolton said:


> *2005 Magenta Day and Hula Girl wearing a Jay Strongwater starfish charm as a fascinator.  Hula Girl has been so good lately that I let her wear it as a treat.*



So vibrant!
Love this color!!


----------



## MAGJES

thompk said:


> I have an Eggplant First thy is TDF[emoji4] Her leather is silky, smooth and saturated...super saturated!!! I've had MANY purple bags since and everyone pales in comparison to 04 Eggplant
> 
> And peacebabe is correct!! Just because a seller says a bag is something...doesn't mean it is!! I find that I end up correcting most sellers and even companies more times than not, however, RDC is one company I can say will have her BBag facts straight!!
> 
> Miss Eggplant (if you see any spots that look like fading...it's just the lighting The bag is incredible!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148213
> View attachment 3148214
> View attachment 3148215
> View attachment 3148216
> View attachment 3148217



Eggplant is such a beautiful purple!  I owned a City a long time ago....forget why I sold it but I remember it had the best wrinkled leather.....the good kind of wrinkles!  I think Eggplant looks best in the FIRST style. So cute with your Converses.


----------



## _purseaddict_

thompk said:


> Gah!!!! Yay!!! You took her out (FINALLY) and let her breathe!! What kind of life can she have in a dust bag?! I'm so happy to see miss RT out and about!!
> 
> To the ladies that buy vintage oldies and don't carry them, ahem *cough*, WEAR them!!! They were meant to be worn and loved! Not abused and of course, always treated with care, but at one point they were bright, shiny new pennies too.  Just think...they have been sitting in a box or bag for over TEN years! That's so sad and now they get a second chance! I think that maybe they were boxed up just for you ladies to enjoy them[emoji4]!! Haha yes, I adore my bags[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I say carry them with pride and let them breathe! Please don't abuse these works of art, but they won't fade from one day in the sun! (Unless you left it out there and it cooked the leather [emoji33]) haha
> 
> With that...took out my new to me Rouge03 First!! LOVED every moment of it! And you'd e surprised as to how strong the Oldies really are
> View attachment 3145174







MAGJES said:


> Carrying my Blue Mineral ggh Town.







thompk said:


> I have an Eggplant First thy is TDF[emoji4] Her leather is silky, smooth and saturated...super saturated!!! I've had MANY purple bags since and everyone pales in comparison to 04 Eggplant
> 
> And peacebabe is correct!! Just because a seller says a bag is something...doesn't mean it is!! I find that I end up correcting most sellers and even companies more times than not, however, RDC is one company I can say will have her BBag facts straight!!
> 
> Miss Eggplant (if you see any spots that look like fading...it's just the lighting The bag is incredible!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148213
> View attachment 3148214
> View attachment 3148215
> View attachment 3148216
> View attachment 3148217




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I love all the colours posted. I wish I can afford preloved Balenciaga bag!


----------



## casseyelsie

lbbolton said:


> *2005 Magenta Day and Hula Girl wearing a Jay Strongwater starfish charm as a fascinator.  Hula Girl has been so good lately that I let her wear it as a treat.*




This is another Bal color on my wishlist! [emoji7]


----------



## lbbolton

*She is quite the diva!*


s.tighe said:


> Sooooo pretttttyyyyy. :greengrin:


----------



## lbbolton

*She is very excited about her new bling!  Making her happy is like raising a teen age girl, but so worth it when I see her happy little face!  Very high maintaince!*


maddie66 said:


> So gorgeous!  I am glad Hula Girl got some bling of her own!


----------



## lbbolton

*Thanks!! Everyone needs a pop of color Bal and you can't go wrong with magenta.*


MAGJES said:


> So vibrant!
> Love this color!!


----------



## lbbolton

*It is truly a feel good color!*


casseyelsie said:


> This is another Bal color on my wishlist! [emoji7]


----------



## rbleather

thompk said:


> I have an Eggplant First thy is TDF[emoji4] Her leather is silky, smooth and saturated...super saturated!!! I've had MANY purple bags since and everyone pales in comparison to 04 Eggplant
> 
> And peacebabe is correct!! Just because a seller says a bag is something...doesn't mean it is!! I find that I end up correcting most sellers and even companies more times than not, however, RDC is one company I can say will have her BBag facts straight!!
> 
> Miss Eggplant (if you see any spots that look like fading...it's just the lighting The bag is incredible!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148213
> View attachment 3148214
> View attachment 3148215
> View attachment 3148216
> View attachment 3148217




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

angelthelson said:


> Been carrying my Marron Cannelle (I hope I'm right) a lot lately. I love it! I'm starting to become addicted to Bbags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148657


Look good and classic


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City *


----------



## thompk

peacebabe said:


> Arg ..... ARG .......... Your eggplant just made me go mad !!!




Haha!!! I'll keep you in a mad state over Miss EP!! Miss you, lady!! Hope you're well & of course, thank you



SilverStCloud said:


> A box full of 05 RT Cities?!!!! I would have tucked myself right between those babies and claim them all as mine!




Ahhh! Yes, those were the days. Bal NYC or Neimans would send them in big, lovely crisp white boxes and each bag was better than the next! Trying to pic only one was hard...especially back then when the leather was so glorious & delicious!!

2005-2007 really were the years that I would get multiples of each color and then early on I'd still get a few from 04 (if I could go back in time I'd change my focus haha But, yes, those RT Cities, Works and WEs...were TO-fricken-DF!!! Haha



casseyelsie said:


> O...M...G!!!  U make me so jealous again!  That eggplant is to-die-for!
> 
> Thompk, if u have any in Magenta n also Mustard yellow, I hope u can share pics.  Pretty please [emoji8]




I don't have Mustard 03, but I have Magenta 05 it's got that pop of color like NO other and the leather is again, glorious!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Loulou2015 said:


> Oh my my my!! eggplant leather tdf!! WOWie!  Wow! :love eyes: I want!! Congrats!




Thank you so much!! She's so lovely to carry!!



MAGJES said:


> Eggplant is such a beautiful purple!  I owned a City a long time ago....forget why I sold it but I remember it had the best wrinkled leather.....the good kind of wrinkles!  I think Eggplant looks best in the FIRST style. So cute with your Converses.




Ahhh!!! I love those words! The "good kind of wrinkles" - yes, pertaining to anything Balenciaga, wonderful! Thank you!! I LOVE fun colors and what's better than green, orange & purple!!

I actually think most styles look great in the first  it really is my favorite style and most carried style, but of course I love me a little City from time to time!



_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I love all the colours posted. I wish I can afford preloved Balenciaga bag!




Omg!! You absolutely can!! I have NEVER seen prices like I have in the past year and a half!! It's hard to justify buying anything at retail!!!



lbbolton said:


> *Thanks!! Everyone needs a pop of color Bal and you can't go wrong with magenta.*




You are correct!! You can now we go wrong with a magnificent, magenta pop of color!!! Awesome!!



lbbolton said:


> *2005 Magenta Day and Hula Girl wearing a Jay Strongwater starfish charm as a fascinator.  Hula Girl has been so good lately that I let her wear it as a treat.*




Love Hula Girl!!!



angelthelson said:


> Been carrying my Marron Cannelle (I hope I'm right) a lot lately. I love it! I'm starting to become addicted to Bbags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148657




Beautiful & Congrats! It's a dangerous, slippery slope...I've been gone for a long time!! Haha



rbleather said:


> Gorgeous bag!




Thank you so much!!



Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City *




Can't go wrong!!


----------



## _purseaddict_

thompk said:


> Ahhh! Yes, those were the days. Bal NYC or Neimans would send them in big, lovely crisp white boxes and each bag was better than the next! Trying to pic only one was hard...especially back then when the leather was so glorious & delicious!!
> 
> 2005-2007 really were the years that I would get multiples of each color and then early on I'd still get a few from 04 (if I could go back in time I'd change my focus haha But, yes, those RT Cities, Works and WEs...were TO-fricken-DF!!! Haha
> 
> I don't have Mustard 03, but I have Magenta 05 it's got that pop of color like NO other and the leather is again, glorious!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152885
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152884
> 
> 
> I actually think most styles look great in the first  it really is my favorite style and most carried style, but of course I love me a little City from time to time!
> 
> Omg!! You absolutely can!! I have NEVER seen prices like I have in the past year and a half!! It's hard to justify buying anything at retail!!!




I have seen your earlier red and purple bag posted here and now your magenta. I think both are very beautiful. But if u have to choose only 1 among these 3 colours (red, purple and magenta) which will u keep? [emoji12]


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City again today 
*


----------



## Mendezhm

With my 08 Ruby city today. [emoji7]


----------



## Catash

Do you have your collection thread somewhere? Your oldies are amazing! 



thompk said:


> Haha!!! I'll keep you in a mad state over Miss EP!! Miss you, lady!! Hope you're well & of course, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh! Yes, those were the days. Bal NYC or Neimans would send them in big, lovely crisp white boxes and each bag was better than the next! Trying to pic only one was hard...especially back then when the leather was so glorious & delicious!!
> 
> 2005-2007 really were the years that I would get multiples of each color and then early on I'd still get a few from 04 (if I could go back in time I'd change my focus haha But, yes, those RT Cities, Works and WEs...were TO-fricken-DF!!! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have Mustard 03, but I have Magenta 05 it's got that pop of color like NO other and the leather is again, glorious!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152885
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!! She's so lovely to carry!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh!!! I love those words! The "good kind of wrinkles" - yes, pertaining to anything Balenciaga, wonderful! Thank you!! I LOVE fun colors and what's better than green, orange & purple!!
> 
> I actually think most styles look great in the first  it really is my favorite style and most carried style, but of course I love me a little City from time to time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! You absolutely can!! I have NEVER seen prices like I have in the past year and a half!! It's hard to justify buying anything at retail!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct!! You can now we go wrong with a magnificent, magenta pop of color!!! Awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Hula Girl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful & Congrats! It's a dangerous, slippery slope...I've been gone for a long time!! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong!!


----------



## thompk

Catash said:


> Do you have your collection thread somewhere? Your oldies are amazing!



Hey there! 

Haha!! No, I had an old thread of bags in 2006, but they were mostly 06 Bals & Chloe, Pucci etc...I haven't seen that thread in years and most of those bags have been sold 

As far as my current BBag collection, no!! No collection pics I should do that someday, maybe if I ever get around to it! Haha But thank you so much for the complement!! I adore, just adore, my vintage bals&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## thompk

_purseaddict_ said:


> I have seen your earlier red and purple bag posted here and now your magenta. I think both are very beautiful. But if u have to choose only 1 among these 3 colours (red, purple and magenta) which will u keep? [emoji12]



So if I were choosing out of the three bags I posted: Rouge 03 First, Eggplant 04 First or Magenta 05 City...for me, it would be my 03 Rouge First &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I just adore her and she's pretty much my favorite bag for the leather, the color and the pewter hardware. I think they are all amazing and perfect bags. For a LOT of people the Magenta 05 is their #1, but I just adore that little Red First!! It sounds greedy, but I'd do anything to find a backup so I wouldn't have to worry about carrying one too much!! Haha


----------



## thompk

Livia1 said:


> *Balenciaga black Hamilton City again today
> *



Lovely!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3154187
> 
> With my 08 Ruby city today. [emoji7]



Ahhhh!!! So amazing!!! 08 Ruby is an AMAZING color!! This looks TDF and to be in MINT condition!!! &#127804;&#127800;&#127804;


----------



## rbleather

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3154187
> 
> With my 08 Ruby city today. [emoji7]



Oh my, you look awesome with it!


----------



## Catcook

My Ink City! I love her so much. [emoji177] First shot protected on top of a hoodie. [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]3159097[/ATTACH]


----------



## jp23

Catcook said:


> My Ink City! I love her so much. [emoji177] First shot protected on top of a hoodie. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3159097[/ATTACH]




So pretty so much smoosh! Lol!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## BPC

Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City*



I NEED a Black Hamilton City. It's the only Black city left I want but don't have.


----------



## Livia1

BPC said:


> I NEED a Black Hamilton City. It's the only Black city left I want but don't have.




Oh, yes, you absolutely NEED this bag. I love mine ... it really is the perfect black City (for me at least).


----------



## Catcook

jp23 said:


> So pretty so much smoosh! Lol!




Thank you! I was so happy to find one in wonderful condition.


----------



## s.tighe

This slouchy fella.


----------



## lbbolton

s.tighe said:


> This slouchy fella.
> 
> View attachment 3159394


*Love!*


----------



## s.tighe

lbbolton said:


> *Love!*




Thank you lbbolton  This one is kind of an anomaly... It has become one of my go-to bags for its style and durability, I absolutely love it. At the same time it has completely quenched my thirst for ME bags (and thank god for that, says the bank account!). Unlike my ceaseless fascination with classic bags, with this one I feel like I picked the "one" and I'm all good. Weird, right?!


----------



## maddie66

s.tighe said:


> Thank you lbbolton  This one is kind of an anomaly... It has become one of my go-to bags for its style and durability, I absolutely love it. At the same time it has completely quenched my thirst for ME bags (and thank god for that, says the bank account!). Unlike my ceaseless fascination with classic bags, with this one I feel like I picked the "one" and I'm all good. Weird, right?!




Wow do I wish this would happen for me with the classic bags!  [emoji12]


----------



## lbbolton

s.tighe said:


> Thank you lbbolton  This one is kind of an anomaly... It has become one of my go-to bags for its style and durability, I absolutely love it. At the same time it has completely quenched my thirst for ME bags (and thank god for that, says the bank account!). Unlike my ceaseless fascination with classic bags, with this one I feel like I picked the "one" and I'm all good. Weird, right?!


Not weird at all!  But this is coming from someone who collects googley eyed charms and is obsessed with days!  I decided to try a city for a change and that it would be a 05' black city and then of course I would be done. I got my city so now I will soon have 3, so alas, that kind of thinking did not work for me.


----------



## elation

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3154187
> 
> With my 08 Ruby city today. [emoji7]






Catcook said:


> My Ink City! I love her so much. [emoji177] First shot protected on top of a hoodie.






s.tighe said:


> This slouchy fella.
> 
> View attachment 3159394







Love your beautiful bags! It's a lovely day in Bal City!


----------



## s.tighe

lbbolton said:


> Not weird at all!  But this is coming from someone who collects googley eyed charms and is obsessed with days!  I decided to try a city for a change and that it would be a 05' black city and then of course I would be done. I got my city so now I will soon have 3, so alas, that kind of thinking did not work for me.



Oh boy. If your city collection turns out to be anything like your day collection, WATCH OUT! Lol. (Btw I LOVE that you're a Day lover!)



elation said:


> Love your beautiful bags! It's a lovely day in Bal City!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 3159471





maddie66 said:


> Wow do I wish this would happen for me with the classic bags!  [emoji12]



Ohhh. I feel you girl. Me too. Makes me way grateful to feel "one and done" on SOMETHING at least!


----------



## lbbolton

s.tighe said:


> Oh boy. If your city collection turns out to be anything like your day collection, WATCH OUT! Lol. (Btw I LOVE that you're a Day lover!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh. I feel you girl. Me too. Makes me way grateful to feel "one and done" on SOMETHING at least!



LOL!  I wonder if there is a name for this condition?


----------



## s.tighe

lbbolton said:


> LOL!  I wonder if there is a name for this condition?




I believe the medical texts refer to it as "lunacy"


----------



## maddie66

s.tighe said:


> I believe the medical texts refer to it as "lunacy"




Maybe some kind of chemical imBALance?  

That was awful, I am ashamed.[emoji15]


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my Rouge Theater Day!


----------



## lbbolton

maddie66 said:


> Maybe some kind of chemical imBALance?
> 
> That was awful, I am ashamed.[emoji15]



That could be IT!  Makes perfect sense!


----------



## elation

s.tighe said:


> I believe the medical texts refer to it as "lunacy"







maddie66 said:


> Maybe some kind of chemical imBALance?
> 
> That was awful, I am ashamed.[emoji15]




...lunacity? 

Haha that was also terrible, I apologize


----------



## maddie66

elation said:


> ...lunacity?
> 
> Haha that was also terrible, I apologize




Oooh -- that's good!


----------



## maddie66

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my Rouge Theater Day!
> View attachment 3159528




Soooo gorgeous!


----------



## thompk

s.tighe said:


> This slouchy fella.
> 
> View attachment 3159394




Yum, yum, yum!!! This really is such a gorgeous bag!!! 




Catcook said:


> My Ink City! I love her so much. [emoji177] First shot protected on top of a hoodie. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3159097[/ATTACH]




Ahhh! An all time fav of mine! This was my first "brand new" BBag from the store that I bought for myself!! I so wish I didn't sell her! Hmmmm. TPF is the problem!! Haha it feeds the addiction terribly!



maddie66 said:


> Wow do I wish this would happen for me with the classic bags!  [emoji12]




Hahaha!!! Me too!! WHEN will I feel "full" "released" any of the above! It would be SO nice to NOT feel that I'm missing a bag of I don't check my go-to sites!! Hahaha



lbbolton said:


> Not weird at all!  But this is coming from someone who collects googley eyed charms and is obsessed with days!  I decided to try a city for a change and that it would be a 05' black city and then of course I would be done. I got my city so now I will soon have 3, so alas, that kind of thinking did not work for me.




I'm this way with Bal Moto Jackets and BBags!! Oh, and BBag clutches and accessories [emoji38]! I am starting to "feel" very close to done though!



elation said:


> Love your beautiful bags! It's a lovely day in Bal City!
> 
> View attachment 3159471




Ahhhh!! Absolutely gorgeous!



lbbolton said:


> LOL!  I wonder if there is a name for this condition?




Hmmm. TPF [emoji12]



s.tighe said:


> I believe the medical texts refer to it as "lunacy"




Maybe...no, TPF.



shayna07 said:


> Wearing my Rouge Theater Day!
> View attachment 3159528




I adore this bag!!! I'm not a Day bag girl, but for some reason I'm feeling like I may need a day (new day!! I have two and they are beaten to such a pulp that I'd never be able to sell them and I love them to death.

Today was this little girl (so she could endure a bunch of 3 year olds!)


----------



## s.tighe

thompk said:


> Yum, yum, yum!!! This really is such a gorgeous bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh! An all time fav of mine! This was my first "brand new" BBag from the store that I bought for myself!! I so wish I didn't sell her! Hmmmm. TPF is the problem!! Haha it feeds the addiction terribly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! Me too!! WHEN will I feel "full" "released" any of the above! It would be SO nice to NOT feel that I'm missing a bag of I don't check my go-to sites!! Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm this way with Bal Moto Jackets and BBags!! Oh, and BBag clutches and accessories [emoji38]! I am starting to "feel" very close to done though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh!! Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. TPF [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...no, TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore this bag!!! I'm not a Day bag girl, but for some reason I'm feeling like I may need a day (new day!! I have two and they are beaten to such a pulp that I'd never be able to sell them and I love them to death.
> 
> Today was this little girl (so she could endure a bunch of 3 year olds!)
> 
> View attachment 3159727



Rad bag, per usual! And you're right, the condition IS called TPF!


----------



## lbbolton

elation said:


> ...lunacity?
> 
> Haha that was also terrible, I apologize


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jp23

s.tighe said:


> This slouchy fella.
> 
> View attachment 3159394




Loooooooooove!


----------



## s.tighe

jp23 said:


> Loooooooooove!



Thanks JP... this is such a good staple! Kind of reminds me of your backpack... urban, edgy, classic and hearty all at once. I hope NYC is treating you well!


----------



## jp23

s.tighe said:


> Thanks JP... this is such a good staple! Kind of reminds me of your backpack... urban, edgy, classic and hearty all at once. I hope NYC is treating you well!




Thanks! I have this bag too but to be honest I haven't worn it lately as I've been mostly wearing the backpack or my nano SDJ.  But you've inspired me! Maybe I'll bring her out with me today [emoji4]


----------



## s.tighe

jp23 said:


> Thanks! I have this bag too but to be honest I haven't worn it lately as I've been mostly wearing the backpack or my nano SDJ.  But you've inspired me! Maybe I'll bring her out with me today [emoji4]



Ah! Forgot that. I just remembered you having the rose aubupene (sp?) ME. I remember bc you said you wear a lot of black and so do I!


----------



## jp23

s.tighe said:


> Ah! Forgot that. I just remembered you having the rose aubupene (sp?) ME. I remember bc you said you wear a lot of black and so do I!




Yes! But I actually moved on the rose as I didn't really wear her (plus I have the black too). That was a very hard bag to move on but it went into the hands of a friend, we ended up trading and I got the white nano SDJ that I've been wearing everyday since her arrival. Though next on my list a mini city. I've never been too into the mini bag thing but since I've moved to New York I'm too lazy to carry anything I don't need lol!


----------



## lbbolton

*05 Chocolate City with Anya Hindmarch  charm.  The problem with this bag is now I have to find some chocolate to eat before I can do anything else!*


----------



## maddie66

lbbolton said:


> *05 Chocolate City with Anya Hindmarch  charm.  The problem with this bag is now I have to find some chocolate to eat before I can do anything else!*




Gorgeous!!!!  And hope you found some  real chocolate too!


----------



## lbbolton

maddie66 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  And hope you found some  real chocolate too!


*Thank you maddie66!  I had a Boston Cream Pie Toaster Strudel with chocolate icing and a few Rolos so I'm good!.*


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City *


----------



## Via_04

Antigona [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## casseyelsie

Raining day so Pochette Metis with me on sat night.  How can I not love LV for its canvas bag?? [emoji7]


----------



## elation

lbbolton said:


> *05 chocolate city with anya hindmarch  Charm.  The problem with this bag is now i have to find some chocolate to eat before i can do anything else!*


yum!!


----------



## Loulou2015

lbbolton said:


> *05 Chocolate City with Anya Hindmarch  charm.  The problem with this bag is now I have to find some chocolate to eat before I can do anything else!*


Yes, I say yum yum too to your chocolate city!! and I love love your Anya Hindmarsh charm!!  winning combo and both stand on their own! Congrats!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City *again


----------



## Via_04

Wrong Post sorry ladies


----------



## Livia1

Via_04 said:


> LV noe in epi leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for today [emoji173]&#65039;



Nice bag, this thread is for Balenciaga bags though


----------



## Via_04

Livia1 said:


> Nice bag, this thread is for Balenciaga bags though




Oh sorry didn't saw all the previous thread


----------



## Livia1

Via_04 said:


> Oh sorry didn't saw all the previous thread



No worries, just wanted to let you know


----------



## Indiana

Black Hip with mSGH..


----------



## sophiebed

Bleu mineral city today


----------



## s.tighe

sophiebed said:


> Bleu mineral city today
> View attachment 3169584




Me too!


----------



## Nostagalia

Chloe Drew Bag


----------



## Indiana

Toolkit.


----------



## spylove22

violet city


----------



## thebattagirl

glycine city


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Rouge Lipstick Giant Gold City with her buggie pal, Strangee )


----------



## Livia1

CorleoneQueen said:


> Rouge Lipstick Giant Gold City with her buggie pal, Strangee )




Beautiful. This is another fab red from Bal.


----------



## lovebbag0729

I'm going out with my new part time in GH gris fossil


----------



## jp23

CorleoneQueen said:


> Rouge Lipstick Giant Gold City with her buggie pal, Strangee )




Love your little friend too!


----------



## jp23

lovebbag0729 said:


> I'm going out with my new part time in GH gris fossil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171712




Great bag! Ive been wanting a part time recently!


----------



## BPC

black hip


----------



## Catash

Yoda pumpkin and Anis City! Happy Halloween!


----------



## s.tighe

Catash said:


> Yoda pumpkin and Anis City! Happy Halloween!



The pumpkin is awesome and holy cow your bag looks brand new! WOW.


----------



## casseyelsie

Catash said:


> Yoda pumpkin and Anis City! Happy Halloween!







s.tighe said:


> The pumpkin is awesome and holy cow your bag looks brand new! WOW.




Totally agree with Catash.  Your bag look SO Brand new!  And that Yoda pumpkin is so adorable lol


----------



## Catash

Thank you! I am LMB's loyal customer. Ha!  Another bag is returning soon. 




s.tighe said:


> The pumpkin is awesome and holy cow your bag looks brand new! WOW.





casseyelsie said:


> Totally agree with Catash.  Your bag look SO Brand new!  And that Yoda pumpkin is so adorable lol


----------



## solitudelove

Catash said:


> Yoda pumpkin and Anis City! Happy Halloween!


The pumpkin is so awesome!!! It goes very well with your bag! Haha


----------



## peacebabe

So lovely !!! 




Catash said:


> Yoda pumpkin and Anis City! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Iamminda

Catash said:


> Yoda pumpkin and Anis City! Happy Halloween!



I love the yoda pumpkin -- and your bag is beautiful!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## lbbolton

*06 Rouge Vif Day with Sophie Hulme Charm*


----------



## citruses

lbbolton said:


> *06 Rouge Vif Day with Sophie Hulme Charm*


----------



## lbbolton

citruses said:


>


 *citruses!*


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City *


----------



## boscobaby

Balenciaga anthracite city in rgh...


----------



## HotRedBag

Black maxy twiggy


----------



## Stacey D

Officier mm


----------



## Iamminda

My Bleu lavande City


----------



## BPC

Velo this morning. I'm back to rotating after a month of my black city.


----------



## MAGJES

I just love this City.  - '06 Blueberry.  She's so pretty.


----------



## Catash

Iamminda said:


> My Bleu lavande City
> 
> View attachment 3189653



Beautiful!


----------



## BPC

MAGJES said:


> I just love this City.  - '06 Blueberry.  She's so pretty.




Beautiful color.
no one does blues like Bal.


----------



## Iamminda

Catash said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks so much.  



MAGJES said:


> I just love this City.  - '06 Blueberry.  She's so pretty.



That is so pretty.  I am considering blue for my next B -- so many choices.


----------



## atlantis1982

Botkier Bombay bag in purple *runs away*
(I had jury duty last week so I switched from my lagon city, since I needed space for bringing a book, water, etc.)


----------



## atlantis1982

Iamminda said:


> My Bleu lavande City
> 
> View attachment 3189653



Wow yours has really retained it's color!  Mine's fading a bit, unfortunately.


----------



## Iamminda

atlantis1982 said:


> Wow yours has really retained it's color!  Mine's fading a bit, unfortunately.



Oh really?  I just recently got this pre-loved.  Now I am a bit worried about color loss


----------



## s.tighe

Celebrating a "no heels" day with my rouge cerise.


----------



## maddie66

s.tighe said:


> Celebrating a "no heels" day with my rouge cerise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190508




Great combo!  And I love the idea of no heels day.....


----------



## maddie66

Iamminda said:


> My Bleu lavande City
> 
> View attachment 3189653




Beautiful!!!


----------



## citruses

s.tighe said:


> Celebrating a "no heels" day with my rouge cerise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190508



love how you paired it with leopard print flats!
we're bag twins!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Celebrating a "no heels" day with my rouge cerise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190508



Love that colour!


----------



## s.tighe

maddie66 said:


> Great combo!  And I love the idea of no heels day.....



Thank you Maddie  Heels are so pretty and such torture.  Any day I get to wear flats to work is like a 24 hour victory for my body!



citruses said:


> love how you paired it with leopard print flats!
> we're bag twins!


Thank you! Such versatile red, right? Never thought I'd like it as much as I do!



muchstuff said:


> Love that colour!


You need your red, girl. Maybe the time is coming to scratch that itch! xx to you my OCD partner


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Thank you Maddie  Heels are so pretty and such torture.  Any day I get to wear flats to work is like a 24 hour victory for my body!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Such versatile red, right? Never thought I'd like it as much as I do!
> 
> 
> You need your red, girl. Maybe the time is coming to scratch that itch! xx to you my OCD partner



Thanks, I keep looking...I know I wanted a true red but that rouge brique is sooo gorgeous, wish it came in RH!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I keep looking...I know I wanted a true red but that rouge brique is sooo gorgeous, wish it came in RH!



Rouge cerise and rouge brique are very similar, just different leather.


----------



## Iamminda

maddie66 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Celebrating a "no heels" day with my rouge cerise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190508



So pretty!  And cute shoes too.  As a B newbie, all the pretty colors I see here are killing me, lol.  How the heck does one choose?


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Rouge cerise and rouge brique are very similar, just different leather.



Hmmm they are similar, aren't they....


----------



## jellyv

s.tighe said:


> Celebrating a "no heels" day with my rouge cerise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190508




Simply perfect.


----------



## maddie66

Iamminda said:


> So pretty!  And cute shoes too.  As a B newbie, all the pretty colors I see here are killing me, lol.  How the heck does one choose?




You'll see - you fixate on one color, stalk it endlessly, maybe (probably) get it, and repeat the cycle with a new color.  It's pretty remarkable.  [emoji2]


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> So pretty!  And cute shoes too.  As a B newbie, all the pretty colors I see here are killing me, lol.  How the heck does one choose?



I was going to say pretty much exactly what Maddie said below... I think it becomes a process of "prioritizing" or "strategizing" instead of "choosing." I'm not sure I've met anyone who has successfully chosen just one.... 



jellyv said:


> Simply perfect.



Thank you!



maddie66 said:


> You'll see - you fixate on one color, stalk it endlessly, maybe (probably) get it, and repeat the cycle with a new color.  It's pretty remarkable.  [emoji2]



Well said and spot on.


----------



## atlantis1982

maddie66 said:


> You'll see - you fixate on one color, stalk it endlessly, maybe (probably) get it, and repeat the cycle with a new color.  It's pretty remarkable.  [emoji2]



Absolutely!  I'm a blue fan, so that's what I obsess over.  
But my something else that's blue, my Mustang, needs a $1300 brake job...so no blue (or ANY color) bags for me!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City *


----------



## BPC

Was going to wear Bleu Mineral (one of my faves) but of course the thread ripped and the tag inside is now hanging down lopsided.. sigh.. 

So now, it's going to be my 2005 Olive work.


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City again*


----------



## BPC

Anthra Velo.


----------



## Indiana

Little Linea Metallica from '06..


----------



## bagnshoe

carrying my city for a night out...excuse for the mess behind


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City again*


----------



## jp23

bagnshoe said:


> View attachment 3193927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carrying my city for a night out...excuse for the mess behind




What color is this? Super nice!


----------



## bagnshoe

jp23 said:


> What color is this? Super nice!




Thank you. The color is glycine from 2012 collection.


----------



## Livia1

We've had a snowstorm, rain and just really bad weather here all weekend, so carrying my trusty* black Hamilton City* again


----------



## SakuraSakura

Valentino [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MAGJES

A lovely Fall day and perfect for Cassis!






Also using my Cassis rggh Bracelet as well.   



These are in my purse:  '09 Mandarin MU and '11 BL coin purse.


----------



## jcver

YSL Muse two


----------



## Violet Bleu

Balenciaga Hip


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my Givenchy Pepe Pandora bag! I haven't stopped using it since I got it!


----------



## s.tighe

Cumin city. A polarizing (you love it ir hate it) and problematic color (general consensus is that it does not wear very well), but I  it.


----------



## DYANE

My recent purchase the malene birger grinolas tote ( but the smaller size) i love it !


----------



## Irissy

Red Bal clutch


----------



## Livia1

*Carried my black Hamilton City today*


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City today *


----------



## Conni618

*New to me, Plomb City*


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> *New to me, Plomb City*



A pic Conni please?


----------



## Conni618

muchstuff said:


> A pic Conni please?



You are so sweet!  Here she is looking down her nose at us at our classy neighborhood KFC!


----------



## chowlover2

Conni618 said:


> You are so sweet!  Here she is looking down her nose at us at our classy neighborhood KFC!




Gorgeous!


----------



## Conni618

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! I'm not used to the 07 leather, and she feels so pleasantly sturdy!


----------



## peacebabe

Very nice condition! 



Conni618 said:


> You are so sweet!  Here she is looking down her nose at us at our classy neighborhood KFC!


----------



## chowlover2

Conni618 said:


> Thank you! I'm not used to the 07 leather, and she feels so pleasantly sturdy!




I have 2 of the '07 bags and love them to pieces. Rouille and marine. Leather just lovely. Putting your color on the endless Bal wishlist...


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> You are so sweet!  Here she is looking down her nose at us at our classy neighborhood KFC!



That's such a great colour! It's an 07? Chevre? The leather looks beautiful...I want...


----------



## Conni618

peacebabe said:


> Very nice condition!





chowlover2 said:


> I have 2 of the '07 bags and love them to pieces. Rouille and marine. Leather just lovely. Putting your color on the endless Bal wishlist...





muchstuff said:


> That's such a great colour! It's an 07? Chevre? The leather looks beautiful...I want...



Thank you peacebabe, chowlover and muchstuff!  You are all so nice.  I'd been wanting a sturdy "no undertones," gray, and the 07 Plomb seems pretty close.  Yes, muchstuff, it is that thick 07 chevre.  I'm really enjoying it. 

I was hoping to get a long gris fossil strap for her, but a nice SA said, "fuhgeddaboudit." The Plomb is a steel gray, and the gris fossil is much warmer with a bit of a brown tone.  She knew I am a fussbudget.


----------



## peacebabe

F/W 2007 Chevre seems to be a very safe bet. I have not come across one which is not YUMMY ! 




Conni618 said:


> Thank you peacebabe, chowlover and muchstuff!  You are all so nice.  I'd been wanting a sturdy "no undertones," gray, and the 07 Plomb seems pretty close.  Yes, muchstuff, it is that thick 07 chevre.  I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> I was hoping to get a long gris fossil strap for her, but a nice SA said, "fuhgeddaboudit." The Plomb is a steel gray, and the gris fossil is much warmer with a bit of a brown tone.  She knew I am a fussbudget.


----------



## heaRtB

Blue roi ME


----------



## chowlover2

heaRtB said:


> Blue roi ME




That bag and the Bleu Lazuli were the 2 that made me break my 2015 ban on Bals-LOL!


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my black Hamilton City today 
*


----------



## Honeylicious

My 2012 rose gold Dark Night PT


----------



## Livia1

^ Gorgeous!


*Carrying my black Hamilton City again today.*


----------



## jcver

Carrying my Neverfull today


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City 
*


----------



## s.tighe

Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City
> *



Livia that black hamilton city of yours seems to get lots of use. Would you mind posting a picture of how it is breaking in? I've had and resold or returned two hamilton city bags in new condition (red and bronze pearl) because they felt too structured to me, but I haven't seen any photos of a hamilton city after consistent love and use. Thank you


----------



## SilverStCloud

Actually, i'm curious too! Lol.




s.tighe said:


> Livia that black hamilton city of yours seems to get lots of use. Would you mind posting a picture of how it is breaking in? I've had and resold or returned two hamilton city bags in new condition (red and bronze pearl) because they felt too structured to me, but I haven't seen any photos of a hamilton city after consistent love and use. Thank you


----------



## helia333

ysl


----------



## Catash

2005 Turquoise City! Surprisingly versatile!


----------



## Mendezhm

Catash said:


> 2005 Turquoise City! Surprisingly versatile!




Wow. This is stunning. [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Catash said:


> 2005 Turquoise City! Surprisingly versatile!



Gorgeous color!


----------



## chowlover2

Catash said:


> 2005 Turquoise City! Surprisingly versatile!




HG bag for me! Love it!


----------



## muchstuff

Catash said:


> 2005 Turquoise City! Surprisingly versatile!



That's a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Catash

Thank you! Happy New Year ladies! artyhat:


----------



## Dextersmom

Carrying my black w/shw town today; so shiny and smooshy.now I want the town in black with rhw!


----------



## SilverStCloud

02 FBF in Black Caribou leather. This leather is seriously bomb-proof!


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 FBF in Black Caribou leather. This leather is seriously bomb-proof!



Beautiful!


----------



## LostInBal

.


----------



## aksaiyo

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 FBF in Black Caribou leather. This leather is seriously bomb-proof!




So beautiful! Drool worthy :0......


----------



## Livia1

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 FBF in Black Caribou leather. This leather is seriously bomb-proof!




 Beautiful!


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my black Hamilton City today.*


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 FBF in Black Caribou leather. This leather is seriously bomb-proof!



Wow, just gorgeous.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 FBF in Black Caribou leather. This leather is seriously bomb-proof!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Balbaobot

Still amazing after all these years! &#128077;


----------



## peacebabe

Oh u finally gotten one !!! Congrats ! 



SilverStCloud said:


> 02 FBF in Black Caribou leather. This leather is seriously bomb-proof!


----------



## hikkichan

Balenciaga First in Ardoise


----------



## Rocket_girl

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 FBF in Black Caribou leather. This leather is seriously bomb-proof!


This bag is breathtaking. Congrats!


----------



## Livia1

s.tighe said:


> Livia that black hamilton city of yours seems to get lots of use. Would you mind posting a picture of how it is breaking in? I've had and resold or returned two hamilton city bags in new condition (red and bronze pearl) because they felt too structured to me, but I haven't seen any photos of a hamilton city after consistent love and use. Thank you





SilverStCloud said:


> Actually, i'm curious too! Lol.



Oh gosh, I forgot all about this, so sorry ladies.
I will post a pic for you soon.
I will say though, that while I definitely have used it quite a bit the last couple of months, it's actually only in the last couple of months that I've used it that much. And at no point have I carried it 'every day', kwim. I would carry my old black (agneau) City every single day when I had it but since I bought my Chanel Jumbo, that has become my "everyday bag".
This all just to say, even though I've now owned my Hamilton for a year and 2-3 months, I have probably used it less than a month all together and ... the bag really hasn't broken in all that much.
But again, I will post a pic soon, promise


----------



## Livia1

*Oh and I carried my black Hamilton City today *


----------



## s.tighe

Livia1 said:


> Oh gosh, I forgot all about this, so sorry ladies.
> I will post a pic for you soon.
> I will say though, that while I definitely have used it quite a bit the last couple of months, it's actually only in the last couple of months that I've used it that much. And at no point have I carried it 'every day', kwim. I would carry my old black (agneau) City every single day when I had it but since I bought my Chanel Jumbo, that has become my "everyday bag".
> This all just to say, even though I've now owned my Hamilton for a year and 2-3 months, I have probably used it less than a month all together and ... the bag really hasn't broken in all that much.
> But again, I will post a pic soon, promise



Ah! Understood. Thank you for the update & happy new year!


----------



## jellyv

Moved into my 2007 Mogano City.&#128578;


----------



## scarletwritings

Carrying my '07 cafe brief today! Anyone else still in love with their briefs??


----------



## SilverStCloud

04 PH City slouching in my overhead cubicle. She is feeling as sluggish as I am at work, after the not-long-enough festive break.


----------



## oliviamaurice

Visiting the dead zoo with the 2015 mini city in bleu roi.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Little Miss Perfection from 2002


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> Little Miss Perfection from 2002



Wow, love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Carried my 2014 black GGH Velo todayit rained all day and this bag is my workhorse.


----------



## Loulou2015

SilverStCloud said:


> 04 PH City slouching in my overhead cubicle. She is feeling as sluggish as I am at work, after the not-long-enough festive break.


Ohh sooo beautiful and looking so Divine! ahh black pristine pewter city amazing pic! i'd be up in that cubicle fondling and making a fool of myself.  Congrats!


----------



## Loulou2015

SilverStCloud said:


> Little Miss Perfection from 2002


Wow and another rare super stunner!! You have started the New Year off fantastic--thank you !! mint FBfirst caribou! Those there are my 2 dream bags exactly!! WOW!!!  Happy New Year! Enjoy!


----------



## jp23

SilverStCloud said:


> Little Miss Perfection from 2002




This is beautiful what is the leather??


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thanks, Loulou2015! I do adore my Bal oldies!!! 



Loulou2015 said:


> Ohh sooo beautiful and looking so Divine! ahh black pristine pewter city amazing pic! i'd be up in that cubicle fondling and making a fool of myself.  Congrats!






Loulou2015 said:


> Wow and another rare super stunner!! You have started the New Year off fantastic--thank you !! mint FBfirst caribou! Those there are my 2 dream bags exactly!! WOW!!!  Happy New Year! Enjoy!







This is the indestructible Caribou leather. Very pebbly, very thick and amazingly hardy!




jp23 said:


> This is beautiful what is the leather??


----------



## SilverStCloud

Hammie First in Rouge is my companion for the day!


----------



## msdiene

SilverStCloud said:


> Hammie First in Rouge is my companion for the day!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## aksaiyo

SilverStCloud said:


> Little Miss Perfection from 2002





SilverStCloud said:


> Hammie First in Rouge is my companion for the day!



Stunning! You have an amazing collection!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thank you, ladies! 



aksaiyo said:


> Stunning! You have an amazing collection!







msdiene said:


> Gorgeous!!!


----------



## new_to_lv

My Velo in Ultraviolet [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Indiana

^^^ Stunning!


----------



## muchstuff

new_to_lv said:


> My Velo in Ultraviolet [emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3233714



Beautiful colour!


----------



## Iamminda

new_to_lv said:


> My Velo in Ultraviolet [emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3233714



Gorgeous color!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Ending the work week with an old fave, the black Hamilton First with brushed gold hardware.


----------



## jp23

ME city [emoji177]


----------



## jp23

SilverStCloud said:


> Ending the work week with an old fave, the black Hamilton First with brushed gold hardware.




Love [emoji177]


----------



## jp23

new_to_lv said:


> My Velo in Ultraviolet [emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3233714




Oooo so striking!


----------



## jp23

SilverStCloud said:


> Hammie First in Rouge is my companion for the day!




Love this red is so vibe rant and rich [emoji7]


----------



## jp23

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, Loulou2015! I do adore my Bal oldies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the indestructible Caribou leather. Very pebbly, very thick and amazingly hardy!




It's amazing!!! I'm adding this one to the wish list.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

new_to_lv said:


> My Velo in Ultraviolet [emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3233714




I'd kill for that color !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Shearling backpack


----------



## Dextersmom

My black Velo with GGH.


----------



## s.tighe

jp23 said:


> ME city [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234566



I really really just love this bag. There's something about the black and silver that looks chic, edgy and elegant all at at the same time. A keeper and one of my favorites to carry.


----------



## anthrosphere

My beautiful 2009 Raisin Day.



Dextersmom said:


> My black Velo with GGH.



So gorgeous!!


----------



## chowlover2

anthrosphere said:


> My beautiful 2009 Raisin Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So gorgeous!!




Beautiful!


----------



## jp23

s.tighe said:


> I really really just love this bag. There's something about the black and silver that looks chic, edgy and elegant all at at the same time. A keeper and one of my favorites to carry.




Thank you! It's one of my favs too it's really opened the door to balenciga for me! Such a slippery slope [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Iamminda

anthrosphere said:


> My beautiful 2009 Raisin Day.
> 
> 
> 
> So gorgeous!!



So pretty!  And I like that charm--what is it?


----------



## anthrosphere

chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful!





Iamminda said:


> So pretty!  And I like that charm--what is it?



Thank you both!! Lamminda, the charm is a rogue pod coin purse. You can buy it from eBay seller TailorTrash. Here is a link to her shop: http://www.ebay.com/usr/tailortrash


----------



## Iamminda

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you both!! Lamminda, the charm is a rogue pod coin purse. You can buy it from eBay seller TailorTrash. Here is a link to her shop: http://www.ebay.com/usr/tailortrash



Thanks for the link--I will check it out.  It's such a unique coin purse.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Braving the Monday Blues with my 03 PH First.


----------



## Lakotan

SilverStCloud said:


> Braving the Monday Blues with my 03 PH First.


Love it!


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> Braving the Monday Blues with my 03 PH First.



Yummy leather!


----------



## Indiana

Cheating with Mulberry Mini Lexie in choc..


----------



## SilverStCloud

Today is going to be a hard day in the office. So 04 Eggplant First is here to help lift my spirits!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Today is going to be a hard day in the office. So 04 Eggplant First is here to help lift my spirits!



Another beautiful First!


----------



## Loulou2015

SilverStCloud said:


> Today is going to be a hard day in the office. So 04 Eggplant First is here to help lift my spirits!


Oh my! have to say Again Wow! what inspiring  rare and oldie firsts! pewter, eggplant and lovely Hamilton, oh my! yes this is a rough work week i agree and what a great way to lift ones spirits!  Such a superb collection!!


----------



## msdiene

SilverStCloud said:


> Today is going to be a hard day in the office. So 04 Eggplant First is here to help lift my spirits!



I hope your day goes well, carrying this beauty should definitely help. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Glad to have no rain today so I can pull out my Bleu Lavande!


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> Glad to have no rain today so I can pull out my Bleu Lavande!
> 
> View attachment 3239453



I'm neither a blue bag nor a purple bag person. But I'm in love with this color. It's almost defiant... as soon as you call it blue it turns purple, and vice versa. I love that about it.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thank you, ladies! The Eggplant color and leather truly lives up to its awesome reputation.



Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful First!







Loulou2015 said:


> Oh my! have to say Again Wow! what inspiring  rare and oldie firsts! pewter, eggplant and lovely Hamilton, oh my! yes this is a rough work week i agree and what a great way to lift ones spirits!  Such a superb collection!!






msdiene said:


> I hope your day goes well, carrying this beauty should definitely help. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Lol. Love how you've described the bag as "defiant". Couldn't be more true!



s.tighe said:


> I'm neither a blue bag nor a purple bag person. But I'm in love with this color. It's almost defiant... as soon as you call it blue it turns purple, and vice versa. I love that about it.


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> I'm neither a blue bag nor a purple bag person. But I'm in love with this color. It's almost defiant... as soon as you call it blue it turns purple, and vice versa. I love that about it.



Thanks--love your description.  You are so right--BL is a bit of a chameleon blending in as a blue or purple depending on the situation/lighting.  I was very pleased when it arrived because I bought it without ever seeing it IRL.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Only mid-week and Mystery Green City already feels as lethargic as I do.


----------



## maxxout

SilverStCloud said:


> Only mid-week and Mystery Green City already feels as lethargic as I do.



WOW!!!!!!!  Mystery Green!!!!!!
Gorgeous.  Super rare.  

Today and yesterday carried 2005 Rouge Theater Work.  Such a deep saturated red.


----------



## chowlover2

SilverStCloud said:


> Only mid-week and Mystery Green City already feels as lethargic as I do.




Gorgeous!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thanks, Maxxout! That's quite a compliment coming from a Bal veteran like you! 





maxxout said:


> WOW!!!!!!!  Mystery Green!!!!!!
> Gorgeous.  Super rare.



Thank you, chowlover2! She really is a beauty.



chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Enjoying the company of 03 Rouge First today.


----------



## chowlover2

SilverStCloud said:


> Enjoying the company of 03 Rouge First today.



Stunning red!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Enjoying the company of 03 Rouge First today.





SilverStCloud said:


> Only mid-week and Mystery Green City already feels as lethargic as I do.



You have such gorgeous bags!   So envious of your beautiful collection : ).


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thanks, ladies! This has got to be my absolute favorite Bal red!


chowlover2 said:


> Stunning red!






Iamminda said:


> You have such gorgeous bags!   So envious of your beautiful collection : ).


----------



## MAGJES

SilverStCloud said:


> Only mid-week and Mystery Green City already feels as lethargic as I do.



I have always loved this color. Beautiful!


----------



## shayna07

I've worn my Mansur Gavriel Bucket bag all through December but decided today to pull out my beloved black city


----------



## shayna07

A
	

		
			
		

		
	




And another...I absolutely love this bag! My favorite!


----------



## sunny07

I'm not as bal obsessed as I once was, but this week I pulled out my fall 2005 black city and I still adore the ridiculously smooshy wrinkled leather. This beauty will always be part of my collection!! Looks like I'm in good company with my black city!


----------



## shayna07

sunny07 said:


> I'm not as bal obsessed as I once was, but this week I pulled out my fall 2005 black city and I still adore the ridiculously smooshy wrinkled leather. This beauty will always be part of my collection!! Looks like I'm in good company with my black city!
> View attachment 3242192




We are bag twins! I can't get enough of that wrinkly smooshy leather! Yours looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## sunny07

shayna07 said:


> We are bag twins! I can't get enough of that wrinkly smooshy leather! Yours looks absolutely delicious!




We sure are! Beautiful black city twinsies


----------



## s.tighe

I sold my pretty 2005 black city, but I'll throw in my humble workhorse, f/w 2011 black city.


----------



## sunny07

s.tighe said:


> I sold my pretty 2005 black city, but I'll throw in my humble workhorse, f/w 2011 black city.




Bag triplets! So lovely! You seriously can't go wrong with a black city


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> I sold my pretty 2005 black city, but I'll throw in my humble workhorse, f/w 2011 black city.



Adding my 05 City to the mix!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Adding my 05 City to the mix!



All of these pretty, glossy 05s are making me regret selling mine, which I never have before! I adore my '11 but leather was quite matte in comparison!


----------



## Dextersmom

This week I used my Silver Velo.


----------



## sunny07

muchstuff said:


> Adding my 05 City to the mix!




Gorgy! Is this fall or spring?


----------



## muchstuff

sunny07 said:


> Gorgy! Is this fall or spring?



Thanks! It's F/W, from Real Deal Collections.


----------



## peacebabe

Oooo la la ....... I just like the "granny" look of it! It does aged gracerfully !!!



sunny07 said:


> I'm not as bal obsessed as I once was, but this week I pulled out my fall 2005 black city and I still adore the ridiculously smooshy wrinkled leather. This beauty will always be part of my collection!! Looks like I'm in good company with my black city!
> View attachment 3242192


----------



## peacebabe

Your's "killing" me too!!! 05 leather really TDF !!!



muchstuff said:


> Adding my 05 City to the mix!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Your's "killing" me too!!! 05 leather really TDF !!!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> All of these pretty, glossy 05s are making me regret selling mine, which I never have before! I adore my '11 but leather was quite matte in comparison!



I really like the look of that matte leather!


----------



## luvva handbags

sunny07 said:


> I'm not as bal obsessed as I once was, but this week I pulled out my fall 2005 black city and I still adore the ridiculously smooshy wrinkled leather. This beauty will always be part of my collection!! Looks like I'm in good company with my black city!
> View attachment 3242192


Mmm ...fabulous leather on this lovely bag...Must get mine out of her closet and take her out.


----------



## sunny07

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! It's F/W, from Real Deal Collections.




Mine is too!


----------



## sunny07

Thanks peacebabe and luvva!! The leather really did age beautifully and it's soooo soft! It's always been my fave bal


----------



## sunny07

s.tighe said:


> All of these pretty, glossy 05s are making me regret selling mine, which I never have before! I adore my '11 but leather was quite matte in comparison!




No regrets you have a beauty! And I will say that my 05 is delicate so it wouldn't hold up as a workhorse


----------



## saira1214

SilverStCloud said:


> Only mid-week and Mystery Green City already feels as lethargic as I do.




Oh my! This is gorgeous! Where did you score this? Congrats!


----------



## luvva handbags

sunny07 said:


> Mine is too!


And mine


----------



## SilverStCloud

All those lovely 05 bags inspired me to bring out mine!


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> All those lovely 05 bags inspired me to bring out mine!



Another beautiful example


----------



## chowlover2

SilverStCloud said:


> All those lovely 05 bags inspired me to bring out mine!




Beautiful!


----------



## aksaiyo

SilverStCloud said:


> All those lovely 05 bags inspired me to bring out mine!




You're killing me here! Your shots of your beautiful Bals are always so nice, shows the loveliness of the soft leather wonderfully! I just want to reach through my screen and pet them


----------



## luvva handbags

Inspired to bring mine out to play too... and here she is my f/w 2005 city...


----------



## muchstuff

luvva handbags said:


> Inspired to bring mine out to play too... and here she is my f/w 2005 city...



Another beauty!


----------



## s.tighe

luvva handbags said:


> Inspired to bring mine out to play too... and here she is my f/w 2005 city...



**nevermind** just saw your beautiful RT post. CONGRATS! not only on your beautiful new bag but even more, on the ability to finally post photos!! Double victory!!


----------



## saira1214

SilverStCloud said:


> Only mid-week and Mystery Green City already feels as lethargic as I do.




Came back to drool over this baby. As you can see from my wish list, I'm hoping to score one as well. This looks to be in fabulous condition.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Hi Saira1214! I shall help to keep an eye out for you for the same bag. I managed to snag this one off a private seller who was willing to do international shipping (which I will be forever grateful for). Although well worn, something magical in the 04 leather helps the bag to age most gracefully.


saira1214 said:


> Oh my! This is gorgeous! Where did you score this? Congrats!





saira1214 said:


> Came back to drool over this baby. As you can see from my wish list, I'm hoping to score one as well. This looks to be in fabulous condition.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thank you, ladies!!! This is definitely a much-loved and much-treasured workhorse!!!


muchstuff said:


> Another beautiful example





chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful!





aksaiyo said:


> You're killing me here! Your shots of your beautiful Bals are always so nice, shows the loveliness of the soft leather wonderfully! I just want to reach through my screen and pet them


----------



## SilverStCloud

Today's companion... 04 Marron City.


----------



## chowlover2

SilverStCloud said:


> Today's companion... 04 Marron City.




That bag is a beauty!


----------



## Wplijnaar

SilverStCloud said:


> Today's companion... 04 Marron City.



Love &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thanks, ladies! She really is lovely. Thought I'd share some comparison shots here... 08 Saddle Coin Purse against 04 Marron City. You can see the leather textures here... 04 chevre versus 08 agneau.


chowlover2 said:


> That bag is a beauty!





Wplijnaar said:


> Love &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jp23

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, ladies! She really is lovely. Thought I'd share some comparison shots here... 08 Saddle Coin Purse against 04 Marron City. You can see the leather textures here... 04 chevre versus 08 agneau.




Looooooove that brown! [emoji76]


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> Today's companion... 04 Marron City.


----------



## luvva handbags

muchstuff said:


> Another beauty!


Thank you much stuff X and thank you also for offering to help me with making pics smaller. I'll pm you soon x


----------



## luvva handbags

SilverStCloud said:


> Today's companion... 04 Marron City.


Lovely!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thanks, ladies! Mmmm... Bal vintage leather... *sighs dreamily*


jp23 said:


> Looooooove that brown! [emoji76]





muchstuff said:


>





luvva handbags said:


> Lovely!


----------



## SilverStCloud

04 Pumpkin First looking more perky than I do this morning.


----------



## anthrosphere

LV speedy 25.


----------



## chrstyle

It's a Coquelicot Day day.  


P.S. What do you ladies use to make your bags shine? Out of all my bals this one is the least shiny.


----------



## chowlover2

SilverStCloud said:


> 04 Pumpkin First looking more perky than I do this morning.




So pretty!


----------



## saira1214

SilverStCloud said:


> Hi Saira1214! I shall help to keep an eye out for you for the same bag. I managed to snag this one off a private seller who was willing to do international shipping (which I will be forever grateful for). Although well worn, something magical in the 04 leather helps the bag to age most gracefully.




Thank you, I would love that! In your photos, it doesn't look well work at all. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## peacebabe

Wow SSC !!!! Looks like you have been "working" really hard on some hunting game !!!

Congrats to all your HG finds! I love the MG most !!! (You know i love green right )



SilverStCloud said:


> Today's companion... 04 Marron City.





SilverStCloud said:


> 04 Pumpkin First looking more perky than I do this morning.


----------



## dodso012

Wearing my 2015 Marron Canelle city. Loving this color!


----------



## Dextersmom

dodso012 said:


> Wearing my 2015 Marron Canelle city. Loving this color!


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## dodso012

Thx!


----------



## dodso012

Dextersmom said:


> This week I used my Silver Velo.



This is such a cool bag! Love it!


----------



## Wplijnaar

dodso012 said:


> wearing my 2015 marron canelle city. Loving this color!



&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SilverStCloud

chowlover2 said:


> So pretty!



The orange is sooooo saturated. The color will never fade, much like Eggplant!


----------



## SilverStCloud

saira1214 said:


> Thank you, I would love that! In your photos, it doesn't look well work at all. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]



The bag has definitely served the previous owner well, but it still looks fab. The color has held up brilliantly and the leather... Oh man... I can't say enough good things about the leather! So amazingly thick and smooshy... *sighs dreamily*


----------



## SilverStCloud

peacebabe said:


> Wow SSC !!!! Looks like you have been "working" really hard on some hunting game !!!
> 
> Congrats to all your HG finds! I love the MG most !!! (You know i love green right )



Heya Peacebabe!!! Lol... I've been too caught up at work to 'hunt'. It was sheer luck that a few gems came my way last month. There couldn't have been a better way to end 2015 and welcome 2016 than with a few gorgeous Bals in my lap. May there be more to come this year!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

2002 Monk Leather First has to be one of the coolest bags in my Bal collection.


----------



## aksaiyo

SilverStCloud said:


> 2002 Monk Leather First has to be one of the coolest bags in my Bal collection.


Beautiful! I love the monk leather, such a wonderful vintage look, perfect distressed Bal style. I wish they'd bring it back!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> 2002 Monk Leather First has to be one of the coolest bags in my Bal collection.



Another beautiful bag!  Can I come raid your closet?


----------



## hikkichan

Mansur Gavriel Mini  Backpack in Rosa


----------



## aksaiyo

Took my rouge brique metallic edge city out to work with me today, it's been a month. I've only used it gently once a week on weekends, except the two times I took it to work (including today). I'm happy to report to it is finally breaking in! That little client visit this afternoon and stuffing it with a bunch of papers definitely helped!


----------



## thompk

SilverStCloud said:


> 2002 Monk Leather First has to be one of the coolest bags in my Bal collection.



Silver - you really have an AMAZING collection :grouch: I'm about ready to head over to your closet to play! haha 

LOVE MISS MONK!!!


----------



## saira1214

Mrs. Emerald finally found her way to me.


----------



## chowlover2

saira1214 said:


> Mrs. Emerald finally found her way to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248209




Breathtaking!


----------



## Dextersmom

dodso012 said:


> This is such a cool bag! Love it!


Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

Congrats Saira !!! Green rocks !!!



saira1214 said:


> Mrs. Emerald finally found her way to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248209


----------



## wiltsgirl

I have been using my new black city all week [emoji7]


----------



## Loulou2015

saira1214 said:


> Mrs. Emerald finally found her way to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248209


Congrats Saira! a beauty!! :greengrin: Wow! PH! and the leather looks like it is super wondrous to the touch too!


----------



## Loulou2015

wiltsgirl said:


> View attachment 3248938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using my new black city all week [emoji7]


Wow, if that's the new leather!?--its really looking nice! thick and smooshy! gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## hikkichan

Oops! I posted in the wrong thread. Mods, can you help me delete the post? Thanks!


----------



## wiltsgirl

Loulou2015 said:


> Wow, if that's the new leather!?--its really looking nice! thick and smooshy! gorgeous! Congrats!


 


Ah thank you. Yes it's new, I bought it from Harrods in London in December, so it's only a few weeks old. It's beautiful leather, so squishy.  I think the leather must vary greatly as a lot of the other colours were very shiny, almost patent looking.  I also bought a black Town 2 weeks before the City and that's super shiny.  TBH I much prefer the matt look of City


----------



## thompk

saira1214 said:


> Mrs. Emerald finally found her way to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248209



Congrats, lady!!! I'm so excited to see you with this bag you have NO idea!!! Woot woot!!! Now we just need to get together!!! A big congrats again!!!


----------



## Loveheart

My black ME silver hw city


----------



## s.tighe

Loveheart said:


> My black ME silver hw city



Twinning today!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Loveheart said:


> My black ME silver hw city


My favorite Balen bag so far


----------



## Loveheart

LOUKPEACH said:


> My favorite Balen bag so far




Thank you


----------



## gswpurse

my balenciaga gris fossile city with gsh...


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City again today*


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Livia1 said:


> *Black Hamilton City again today*


No pic?


----------



## Livia1

LOUKPEACH said:


> No pic?




Sorry :shame:
Will post a pic soon!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Livia1 said:


> Sorry :shame:
> Will post a pic soon!


----------



## Lakotan

gswpurse said:


> my balenciaga gris fossile city with gsh...


This grey looks so beautiful, reminds me of Plomb...


----------



## gswpurse

Lakotan said:


> This grey looks so beautiful, reminds me of Plomb...



I've never fancied grey. I was actually intending to get the bleu obscur w ggh when i went to the bal boutique last year. But somehow this gris fossile looked better on me, so i bought it instead. It changed my opinion of grey bags.


----------



## Indiana

Coq First.  If I could make this smaller, believe me, I would Lol!


----------



## Iamminda

Indiana said:


> Coq First.  If I could make this smaller, believe me, I would Lol!



Wow, that is just gorgeous!


----------



## MAGJES

This bag is becoming my "go to" bag!

Love the Town size and the crossbody feature.

Carrying my *Blue Mineral ggh Town* today.


----------



## cogan114

My 4 day old ME!


----------



## Indiana

Iamminda said:


> Wow, that is just gorgeous!




Ahh thank you!


----------



## Indiana

MAGJES said:


> This bag is becoming my "go to" bag!
> 
> Love the Town size and the crossbody feature.
> 
> Carrying my *Blue Mineral ggh Town* today.


 

My favourite style in my favourite colour - this is fab!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cogan114 said:


> My 4 day old ME!
> 
> View attachment 3252125


STUNNING!!!! I'm in love


----------



## cogan114

LOUKPEACH said:


> STUNNING!!!! I'm in love




Thank you!!! I am loving her more each day!


----------



## s.tighe

cogan114 said:


> My 4 day old ME!
> 
> View attachment 3252125



This is gorrrrgeous! What color is it?


----------



## s.tighe

MAGJES said:


> This bag is becoming my "go to" bag!
> 
> Love the Town size and the crossbody feature.
> 
> Carrying my *Blue Mineral ggh Town* today.



Blue and gold are so regal looking together. This bag is a knockout!


----------



## cogan114

s.tighe said:


> This is gorrrrgeous! What color is it?



Thank you! 

The tag says "2016...Beige Dune"

Neiman SA tells me its Grey (he didn't look at the tag)   If I didn't see the tag, I would insist it is Taupe!


----------



## aksaiyo

Using my Black Hamilton First to run some small errands! It is starting to break in beautifully!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

aksaiyo said:


> Using my Black Hamilton First to run some small errands! It is starting to break in beautifully!
> View attachment 3252656


Hips don't lie... Your bag is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## kerryisntreal

Bois de rose work(horse) after a long today.


----------



## Lakotan

kerryisntreal said:


> Bois de rose work(horse) after a long today.
> 
> View attachment 3253473


Wow, it is in pristine condition for such a light colored bag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

aksaiyo said:


> Using my Black Hamilton First to run some small errands! It is starting to break in beautifully!
> View attachment 3252656



it looks so fresh and new and beautiful


----------



## aksaiyo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it looks so fresh and new and beautiful




Thanks! I actually got it very lightly used, but the leather is really softening lately and I just want to squish it all the time.


----------



## Merkitten

[deleted my post] Wrong thread!


But you ladies have some gorgeous bags! I hope to be able to share mine with you soon.. Just have to pick a color... So many colors..


----------



## aksaiyo

LOUKPEACH said:


> Hips don't lie... Your bag is BEAUTIFUL



Thank you!!


----------



## jcver

My YSL Muse two
Atm: tram 27 off to work


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kerryisntreal said:


> Bois de rose work(horse) after a long today.
> 
> View attachment 3253473


Nice color!


----------



## MrsAMac

Today, I'm coffee-ing with a friend & running some errands. Trying to get over my spectacular fear of getting this baby girl ruined, so trying to use her as much as possible. I want to get my money's worth! Feel bad if i kept her tucked away in a dustbag & the good thing about living in Singapore is it's summer all-year round, so the colour is always appropriate!

anyway, here is Miss Rose Berlingot City (1wk old) accompanying bump & I for the day... (plus a silly one of my first (fur)baby!)


----------



## chowlover2

MrsAMac said:


> Today, I'm coffee-ing with a friend & running some errands. Trying to get over my spectacular fear of getting this baby girl ruined, so trying to use her as much as possible. I want to get my money's worth! Feel bad if i kept her tucked away in a dustbag & the good thing about living in Singapore is it's summer all-year round, so the colour is always appropriate!
> 
> anyway, here is Miss Rose Berlingot City (1wk old) accompanying bump & I for the day... (plus a silly one of my first (fur)baby!)



Gorgeous, and your fur baby is adorable!


----------



## MrsAMac

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous, and your fur baby is adorable!



thanks


----------



## SilverStCloud

MrsAMac said:


> Today, I'm coffee-ing with a friend & running some errands. Trying to get over my spectacular fear of getting this baby girl ruined, so trying to use her as much as possible. I want to get my money's worth! Feel bad if i kept her tucked away in a dustbag & the good thing about living in Singapore is it's summer all-year round, so the colour is always appropriate!
> 
> anyway, here is Miss Rose Berlingot City (1wk old) accompanying bump & I for the day... (plus a silly one of my first (fur)baby!)



What a lovely pop of colour! And gotta love what you're carrying in it in that last pic! Lol


----------



## SilverStCloud

aksaiyo said:


> Beautiful! I love the monk leather, such a wonderful vintage look, perfect distressed Bal style. I wish they'd bring it back!


Yes! I agree... It really is such a unique type of leather that looks better with age and wear.




Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful bag!  Can I come raid your closet?


I wish my closet was worthy of a raid!!! Lol




thompk said:


> Silver - you really have an AMAZING collection :grouch: I'm about ready to head over to your closet to play! haha
> LOVE MISS MONK!!!


You are too kind because I should be revelling in yours instead!!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

05 Black City has braved the full week with me. What a very dependable workhorse she is!!!


----------



## MrsAMac

SilverStCloud said:


> What a lovely pop of colour! And gotta love what you're carrying in it in that last pic! Lol


----------



## chowlover2

SilverStCloud said:


> 05 Black City has braved the full week with me. What a very dependable workhorse she is!!!




That bag is a beauty!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SilverStCloud said:


> 05 Black City has braved the full week with me. What a very dependable workhorse she is!!!


Still look very new! NICE


----------



## SilverStCloud

chowlover2 said:


> That bag is a beauty!





LOUKPEACH said:


> Still look very new! NICE



I know, right?!!!  She really really truly is beautiful!


----------



## Bebebliss

SilverStCloud said:


> I know, right?!!!  She really really truly is beautiful!



So beautiful! I wish my RH would turn that beautiful bronze color.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Bebebliss said:


> So beautiful! I wish my RH would turn that beautiful bronze color.



Give it enough time and it will happen! Mine had 10 years to achieve this level of oxidization.


----------



## SilverStCloud

04 PH City in black


----------



## Violet Bleu

jp23 said:


> ME city [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234566




Love this combo! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Givenchy Pandora box


----------



## Violet Bleu

MrsAMac said:


> Today, I'm coffee-ing with a friend & running some errands. Trying to get over my spectacular fear of getting this baby girl ruined, so trying to use her as much as possible. I want to get my money's worth! Feel bad if i kept her tucked away in a dustbag & the good thing about living in Singapore is it's summer all-year round, so the colour is always appropriate!
> 
> anyway, here is Miss Rose Berlingot City (1wk old) accompanying bump & I for the day... (plus a silly one of my first (fur)baby!)




The doggie is just adorable!


----------



## jcver

And because it's raining today, I opted for my old and dirty Prada canvas tote &#128149;


----------



## umlm

always this bag since last week


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Livia1

jcver said:


> And because it's raining today, I opted for my old and dirty Prada canvas tote &#128149;





umlm said:


> always this bag since last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260890




This thread is for Balenciaga bags


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my black Hamilton city today.*


----------



## jcver

Aw sorry! Posted in the wrong thread &#128546;


----------



## Sssy

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Your bag is gorgeous


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Beautiful! What colour is this?


----------



## johannamaria

Wearing mij Green Balenciaga RGHW today to bring some color on this day


----------



## umlm

Livia1 said:


> This thread is for Balenciaga bags


Thank Livia1,
sorry I was with my cellphone in hand, and didn't look carefully. Cannot delete the post anymore


----------



## Livia1

johannamaria said:


> Wearing mij Green Balenciaga RGHW today to bring some color on this day




Very pretty combo!


----------



## Livia1

umlm said:


> Thank Livia1,
> sorry I was with my cellphone in hand, and didn't look carefully. Cannot delete the post anymore




No worries


----------



## johannamaria

Livia1 said:


> Very pretty combo!


Thank You


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


>


----------



## SilverStCloud

07 Mogano City is croaking, "It's almost the end of the work week..."


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> 07 Mogano City is croaking, "It's almost the end of the work week..."



We be 07 mogano sistas...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sssy said:


> Your bag is gorgeous





chowlover2 said:


>



Thank you


----------



## Stansy

This one:


----------



## piosavsfan

Can't stop using my amethyst!


----------



## Mendezhm

I used my 04 black city today. Love this bag. [emoji7]


----------



## Mendezhm

SilverStCloud said:


> 07 Mogano City is croaking, "It's almost the end of the work week..."




This bag is to die for. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

piosavsfan said:


> Can't stop using my amethyst!




I have to get an Amethyst!


----------



## saranball

Here's mine, Work in black with giant silver hardware


----------



## Sssy

saranball said:


> Here's mine, Work in black with giant silver hardware



Gorgeous bag  Work is one of my favourite


----------



## saranball

Sssy said:


> Gorgeous bag  Work is one of my favourite



Thanks for your comment, Work is so gorgeous and classic for me. Every time I carry them out people always look at me with satisfied face


----------



## s.tighe

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3262626
> 
> I used my 04 black city today. Love this bag. [emoji7]



What did you ever decide to do with that beautiful 06 (I think it was 06?) black City that you were trying to decide between with the 04? Did you keep that one too?


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## Mendezhm

s.tighe said:


> What did you ever decide to do with that beautiful 06 (I think it was 06?) black City that you were trying to decide between with the 04? Did you keep that one too?




No, I ended up selling it. [emoji30] I just couldn't justify keeping them both and I needed to fund another bag. I sold it outright to Yoogi's (didn't go consignment). It's actually on their site still, I think they overpriced it a bit.


----------



## MrsAMac

No idea what possessed me to put jeans on this morning, considering its 34c and humid as hell in Singapore today, but there we are. Paired with chucks & rose berlingot city


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City again*


----------



## Kendie26

My Bal 10th anniversary/limited edition City


----------



## s.tighe

Mendezhm said:


> No, I ended up selling it. [emoji30] I just couldn't justify keeping them both and I needed to fund another bag. I sold it outright to Yoogi's (didn't go consignment). It's actually on their site still, I think they overpriced it a bit.



Tough decision, but I think you made the right one. When you photographed the 06 it looked really amazing; but the way Yoogis has it photographed, it looks a bit like it's been re-dyed, or LMB'd. Good call, IMO. Your '04 is super beautiful and au naturel!


----------



## s.tighe

MrsAMac said:


> No idea what possessed me to put jeans on this morning, considering its 34c and humid as hell in Singapore today, but there we are. Paired with chucks & rose berlingot city



SO cute! (Chucks are my fave.) Your RB is so happy!


----------



## New-New

Today I'm carrying my backpack with some beat up arenas


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> My Bal 10th anniversary/limited edition City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264213




Gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Thanks so much chowlover2!!


----------



## chowlover2

New-New said:


> Today I'm carrying my backpack with some beat up arenas




What color red is that New New? I love it!


----------



## New-New

chowlover2 said:


> What color red is that New New? I love it!



Thank you! And it's Rouge Cardinal. It's a spectacular color and I'm not particularly fond of red either. Lol


----------



## chowlover2

New-New said:


> Thank you! And it's Rouge Cardinal. It's a spectacular color and I'm not particularly fond of red either. Lol




I go for the darker reds generally but that Rouge Cardinal is going on my list, and the silver hardware is perfect!


----------



## peacebabe

Presenting Ms Black Papier Plate Bucket 

Actually bought this end last year to use it on the Lunar New Year. Im glad that i resisted the temptation of using it, and saved it for the New Year ! (well ..... thou i did take out to smell & touch it  )

Totally in love with the leather & so easy to carry


----------



## Indiana

peacebabe said:


> Presenting Ms Black Papier Plate Bucket
> 
> Actually bought this end last year to use it on the Lunar New Year. Im glad that i resisted the temptation of using it, and saved it for the New Year ! (well ..... thou i did take out to smell & touch it  )
> 
> Totally in love with the leather & so easy to carry




Looking fabulous Peacebabe!


I resisted buying one of these recently and now I'm wondering why.  Guess I could go back for it..


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks Indiana :

If you have not owned one yet (Papier range). I highly recommend it. It's a whole few experience 




Indiana said:


> Looking fabulous Peacebabe!
> 
> 
> I resisted buying one of these recently and now I'm wondering why.  Guess I could go back for it..


----------



## kajsabet

peacebabe said:


> Presenting Ms Black Papier Plate Bucket
> 
> 
> 
> Actually bought this end last year to use it on the Lunar New Year. Im glad that i resisted the temptation of using it, and saved it for the New Year ! (well ..... thou i did take out to smell & touch it  )
> 
> 
> 
> Totally in love with the leather & so easy to carry




Looks great on you!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Thanks Indiana :
> 
> If you have not owned one yet (Papier range). I highly recommend it. It's a whole few experience



Lovely-looking leather Peacebabe!


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks !!! 



kajsabet said:


> Looks great on you!





muchstuff said:


> Lovely-looking leather Peacebabe!


----------



## miasvault

Brand new to me Rouge Vif!


----------



## Livia1

miasvault said:


> Brand new to me Rouge Vif!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269701




Gorgeous!


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my black Hamilton City today.*


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely !!! 




miasvault said:


> Brand new to me Rouge Vif!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269701


----------



## Indiana

Black Town with RGGH.  Let her go but bought her back.  Sorry, Townie, it won't happen again!


----------



## kajsabet

Indiana said:


> Black Town with RGGH.  Let her go but bought her back.  Sorry, Townie, it won't happen again!




This will be my next bag/balenciaga! But lack of money makes it look far far away :/


----------



## miasvault

peacebabe said:


> Lovely !!!




Thank you!! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Jaidybug

Carried my City bag in Mangue today


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Carried my City bag in Mangue today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271571



Looks great on you with your outfit!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Carried my City bag in Mangue today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271571



Great pop of colour!


----------



## muchstuff

miasvault said:


> Brand new to me Rouge Vif!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269701


----------



## mtstmichel

miasvault said:


> Brand new to me Rouge Vif!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269701




What a stunning shade of red! So classic and chic!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Looks great on you with your outfit!




Thank you so much lamminda![emoji4]


muchstuff said:


> Great pop of colour!



Thanks muchstuff, it's such a bright and cheerful colour[emoji3]


----------



## Jdltcb

Black city classic hdw


----------



## mere girl

Indiana said:


> Black Town with RGGH.  Let her go but bought her back.  Sorry, Townie, it won't happen again!


----------



## chowlover2

2012 Bordeaux Hamilton!


----------



## cat1967

Blue Lazuli RH City today!


----------



## Dextersmom

My Town.


----------



## s.tighe

This puddly gal


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely !!! is it an 05?



s.tighe said:


> This puddly gal


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Lovely !!! is it an 05?



Hi Peace  It's an '07. (I sold my '05). I love that it's a softer black because it reminds me of plomb, my favorite gray (which I've never found in a city). Hope you are well!!


----------



## peacebabe

Well, 07 is as lovely too !!!  and yes, i love Plomb too & indeed hard to come by!

Im well dearie ! Hope you are doing fine too! 



s.tighe said:


> Hi Peace  It's an '07. (I sold my '05). I love that it's a softer black because it reminds me of plomb, my favorite gray (which I've never found in a city). Hope you are well!!


----------



## Kendie26

My super soft /broken in Work bag


----------



## Indiana

Kendie26 said:


> My super soft /broken in Work bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275498


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## cat1967

Kendie26 said:


> My super soft /broken in Work bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275498



Your bag looks amazing!  I have a Work Dark Night SGH.  It is like yours.  Nice and soft.  I love it so much.
The leather then was so much softer already from the beginning.


----------



## aksaiyo

Rouge brique city! I adore it even more now that it is finally breaking in and softening up!


----------



## Kendie26

cat1967 said:


> Your bag looks amazing!  I have a Work Dark Night SGH.  It is like yours.  Nice and soft.  I love it so much.
> The leather then was so much softer already from the beginning.



Many thanks to you both (cat1967 & Indiana!)
I always wanted a Dark Knight Bal.....you are lucky!!


----------



## Kendie26

aksaiyo said:


> View attachment 3276300
> 
> Rouge brique city! I adore it even more now that it is finally breaking in and softening up!



Looks great on you! Love the color.


----------



## Kendie26

chowlover2 said:


> 2012 Bordeaux Hamilton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272286



Gorgeous!!! So in love with that color!


----------



## cat1967

Kendie26 said:


> Many thanks to you both (cat1967 & Indiana!)
> I always wanted a Dark Knight Bal.....you are lucky!!



Thank you.  It is a great color DN and it is a pity they don't do it anymore.  It was very popular.  I really don't get it with Bal, why they don't reproduce the popular colors and they do the non popular ones.  Anyway, the Black with SGH is a classic and to tell the truth I missed a City with G21 SGH.  Instead I bought a Brogues (covered studs).  But this is discontinued so it is good I bought that then.


----------



## aksaiyo

chowlover2 said:


> 2012 Bordeaux Hamilton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272286




Beautifullllllll!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> My super soft /broken in Work bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275498



Gorgeous!!!



aksaiyo said:


> View attachment 3276300
> 
> Rouge brique city! I adore it even more now that it is finally breaking in and softening up!



Love the colour!


----------



## H’sKisses

Brought my '06 Greige City out to play today!


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous!!! So in love with that color!




Thank you!


----------



## MAGJES

s.tighe said:


> This puddly gal



Love this one! Looks like silk.


----------



## s.tighe

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3276479
> 
> 
> Brought my '06 Greige City out to play today!



LOVE!


----------



## s.tighe

MAGJES said:


> Love this one! Looks like silk.



Thanks Magjes! I love the smooth thick leather, it's what attracted me to this one, and what keeps me looking lovingly upon her whenever I take 'er around with me.


----------



## H’sKisses

s.tighe said:


> LOVE!




Thanks! Shes such a great neutral!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## Kendie26

My Part Time....she's been neglected & in closet too long!


----------



## s.tighe

Bleu Obscur gsh City. Every time I carry this bag it makes me want more g12 bags. I love my tassels, but there's something so beautifully uncluttered about the gh bags.


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> My Part Time....she's been neglected & in closet too long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278903



Love this bag, love this photo.


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Love this bag, love this photo.


So sweet of you / many thanks s.tighe!! Totally LOVE your Bleu Obscur city...that color is yummy & agree w/ your comment on G12 stud size makes it look/feel uncluttered.


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Bleu Obscur gsh City. Every time I carry this bag it makes me want more g12 bags. I love my tassels, but there's something so beautifully uncluttered about the gh bags.


----------



## msdiene

s.tighe said:


> Bleu Obscur gsh City. Every time I carry this bag it makes me want more g12 bags. I love my tassels, but there's something so beautifully uncluttered about the gh bags.



Love this!! I agree about GH.


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> So sweet of you / many thanks s.tighe!! Totally LOVE your Bleu Obscur city...that color is yummy & agree w/ your comment on G12 stud size makes it look/feel uncluttered.





muchstuff said:


>





msdiene said:


> Love this!! I agree about GH.



Thanks gals! It's my only blue bag and I've been so surprised by how much I love using it.


----------



## peacebabe

Wow !!! you are lucky to get such gorgeous bag after 2012!! The leather looks so thick & spongy !!! 




s.tighe said:


> Bleu Obscur gsh City. Every time I carry this bag it makes me want more g12 bags. I love my tassels, but there's something so beautifully uncluttered about the gh bags.


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Wow !!! you are lucky to get such gorgeous bag after 2012!! The leather looks so thick & spongy !!!



Thanks Peace  I did get really lucky with this one. With the exception of my gris fossile, which was freakishly shiny and plasticky (and which I returned) I had really good luck with 2015 bags. Both my Blue Obscur and my Rouge Cerise have beautiful leather... and I bought both of them sight unseen. Sometimes you get lucky!


----------



## luvva handbags

s.tighe said:


> Thanks Peace  I did get really lucky with this one. With the exception of my gris fossile, which was freakishly shiny and plasticky (and which I returned) I had really good luck with 2015 bags. Both my Blue Obscur and my Rouge Cerise have beautiful leather... and I bought both of them sight unseen. Sometimes you get lucky!


Hello my US friendI have to put my tuppence worth in here and totally agree with that.
The leather on my 2015 Rouge Cerise GH 12 is also just gorgeous ... So thick, smooshy and such dense beautiful colour...Mmm...lovely Jx


----------



## s.tighe

luvva handbags said:


> Hello my US friendI have to put my tuppence worth in here and totally agree with that.
> The leather on my 2015 Rouge Cerise GH 12 is also just gorgeous ... So thick, smooshy and such dense beautiful colour...Mmm...lovely Jx



Mais oui , mon ami écossais! I did well, but your rouge cerise is a true specimen, as if "cherry picked" by the Balenciaga gods themselves. It is the prettiest of its kind that I have seen. And my newfound enthusiasm for the streamlined look of giant hardware bags makes me all the more admiring. Sending hugs from across the miles


----------



## luvva handbags

Just Loving the French [emoji3] ... yep Mr Bal himself chose mine .... Lol ... Jx


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Kendie26 said:


> My Part Time....she's been neglected & in closet too long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278903



So beautiful! My dream bag!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Mais oui , mon ami écossais! I did well, but your rouge cerise is a true specimen, as if "cherry picked" by the Balenciaga gods themselves. It is the prettiest of its kind that I have seen. And my newfound enthusiasm for the streamlined look of giant hardware bags makes me all the more admiring. Sending hugs from across the miles



You 2 lucky gals...bag envy to you both (luvvahandbags & s.tighe!)...rouge ceise is a knock-out color!


----------



## Kendie26

KrissieNO.5 said:


> So beautiful! My dream bag!



Thank you kindly Krissie...hope you get one soon! I always love the shape of PartTime & w/ the GG21 HW it's very classic, yet a bit edgy at the same time (IMHU)


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly Krissie...hope you get one soon! I always love the shape of PartTime & w/ the GG21 HW it's very classic, yet a bit edgy at the same time (IMHU)



I agree!! It's such a great looking bag. Classic, feminine and edgy! I am on the hunt for one and hope I get one soon


----------



## s.tighe

There's a decade between them, but they still make a happy chevre couple...


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> My Part Time....she's been neglected & in closet too long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278903



Just came back to look at this. I'm suddenly obsessed with this bag...


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Just came back to look at this. I'm suddenly obsessed with this bag...



REMEMBER THE CAR!!! :ban:


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> REMEMBER THE CAR!!! :ban:



You're right! You're right! Slinking back to shop my closet. I need to focus on unloading not acquiring &#128563;


----------



## Indiana

Toolkit


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> There's a decade between them, but they still make a happy chevre couple...



These are stunning s.tighe! Thank you for your "obsession" on my part-time but it think these 2 beauties of yours do the trick!! "muchstuff" is right on the ban....sounds like we all follow the "resolution/shop our closet" chain as welll!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> These are stunning s.tighe! Thank you for your "obsession" on my part-time but it think these 2 beauties of yours do the trick!! "muchstuff" is right on the ban....sounds like we all follow the "resolution/shop our closet" chain as welll!



Thanks Kendie  Yup, I'm on ban island... and I should be googling "shop my closet support group" instead of ogling people's bags!


----------



## Kendie26

My chèvre ink Twiggy


----------



## clevercat

Kendie26 said:


> My chèvre ink Twiggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285575




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039; Lovely!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Indiana said:


> Toolkit



ooohhh. i have a toolkit too! i don't see them often enough!!


----------



## Kendie26

clevercat said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039; Lovely!



Thanks much clevercat! Love your avatar.....we are cat lovers here & 1 is sitting on couch now with me staring at tPF screen!


----------



## kajsabet

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks much clevercat! Love your avatar.....we are cat lovers here & 1 is sitting on couch now with me staring at tPF screen!



When talking about cats...do you find it hard to protect your precious bags from your cat/cats? My two cats love to rest on my bags and shoes and they love leather and when it is cosy they just have to use their claws a bit. So they have ruined some (not too expensive) shoes and bags. I have to hide everything, but now that I have a two year old boy it is hard to be quick enough in a all situations. Some weeks ago I found a cat lying comfortable on my City (on the table..) and I was sooooo lucky there were no scratch marks! But I actually find this very stressful  Do you have some magic way or are wardrobes the way to go? Btw, my cats can sometimes open wardrobes... (they are indoor cats with plenty of time)


----------



## Indiana

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ooohhh. i have a toolkit too! i don't see them often enough!!


 


Would love to see a pic., CCbaggirl!  Such a user-friendly style, isn't it?


----------



## Catash

One of my kitties (my avatar) loves my ME City!  But the most she has done is just sit next to it and rub against it.

Do they like leather particularly? If not, try put the bag in a place that has lots of stuff (like on a full shelf) so they have no place to sit or rest.




kajsabet said:


> When talking about cats...do you find it hard to protect your precious bags from your cat/cats? My two cats love to rest on my bags and shoes and they love leather and when it is cosy they just have to use their claws a bit. So they have ruined some (not too expensive) shoes and bags. I have to hide everything, but now that I have a two year old boy it is hard to be quick enough in a all situations. Some weeks ago I found a cat lying comfortable on my City (on the table..) and I was sooooo lucky there were no scratch marks! But I actually find this very stressful  Do you have some magic way or are wardrobes the way to go? Btw, my cats can sometimes open wardrobes... (they are indoor cats with plenty of time)


----------



## Kendie26

kajsabet said:


> When talking about cats...do you find it hard to protect your precious bags from your cat/cats? My two cats love to rest on my bags and shoes and they love leather and when it is cosy they just have to use their claws a bit. So they have ruined some (not too expensive) shoes and bags. I have to hide everything, but now that I have a two year old boy it is hard to be quick enough in a all situations. Some weeks ago I found a cat lying comfortable on my City (on the table..) and I was sooooo lucky there were no scratch marks! But I actually find this very stressful  Do you have some magic way or are wardrobes the way to go? Btw, my cats can sometimes open wardrobes... (they are indoor cats with plenty of time)



This would totally stress me out as well Kajsabet!!! By sheer luck I have not had this problem with any of my finer bags (shoes yes, bags no) & it's probably because my bag is the last thing I grab & put stuff into when I leave the house & when I get home & take everything out & store it away in a closet that has a latch high up on the door (historic schoolhouse so we have different door latches throughout house & cats can't jump that high to unlatch it ~Yay on that because they can open my clothes closet!!) I'm also super paranoid about most of my bags so that's why I don't leave them out...which I realize is quite "abnormal" or not all that practical, especially since you have a youngster at home. Good luck & maybe someone else has some good ideas for you!


----------



## kajsabet

Catash said:


> One of my kitties (my avatar) loves my ME City!  But the most she has done is just sit next to it and rub against it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they like leather particularly? If not, try put the bag in a place that has lots of stuff (like on a full shelf) so they have no place to sit or rest.




Not leather in particular, but BAGS in particular haha  and I never mentioned the tassels...they would LOVE that  

I have tried the over stuffed trix but they are experts in finding expensive and fragile things  don't even wanna talk about expensive sweaters and tops  everything happen so quick with animals and children.


----------



## kajsabet

Kendie26 said:


> This would totally stress me out as well Kajsabet!!! By sheer luck I have not had this problem with any of my finer bags (shoes yes, bags no) & it's probably because my bag is the last thing I grab & put stuff into when I leave the house & when I get home & take everything out & store it away in a closet that has a latch high up on the door (historic schoolhouse so we have different door latches throughout house & cats can't jump that high to unlatch it ~Yay on that because they can open my clothes closet!!) I'm also super paranoid about most of my bags so that's why I don't leave them out...which I realize is quite "abnormal" or not all that practical, especially since you have a youngster at home. Good luck & maybe someone else has some good ideas for you!




Well, I think we are working in the same ways!  I store my bags in a closed wardrobe (not locked - good tip!) in our bedroom which is also closed haha. And this is exactly what my ambition is to do when I come home, but when something unexpected happens with my little boy (it always does haha) I will loose my focus and could forget a bag on the table. 

But I just have to focus more..


----------



## peacebabe

Tassels !!! This reminds me of a City in ebay listing. It didn't have any tassels, and the listing stated "no tassel. my car ate it"! hahahahha 





kajsabet said:


> Not leather in particular, but BAGS in particular haha  and I never mentioned the tassels...they would LOVE that
> 
> I have tried the over stuffed trix but they are experts in finding expensive and fragile things  don't even wanna talk about expensive sweaters and tops  everything happen so quick with animals and children.


----------



## maddie66

kajsabet said:


> When talking about cats...do you find it hard to protect your precious bags from your cat/cats? My two cats love to rest on my bags and shoes and they love leather and when it is cosy they just have to use their claws a bit. So they have ruined some (not too expensive) shoes and bags. I have to hide everything, but now that I have a two year old boy it is hard to be quick enough in a all situations. Some weeks ago I found a cat lying comfortable on my City (on the table..) and I was sooooo lucky there were no scratch marks! But I actually find this very stressful  Do you have some magic way or are wardrobes the way to go? Btw, my cats can sometimes open wardrobes... (they are indoor cats with plenty of time)







Kendie26 said:


> This would totally stress me out as well Kajsabet!!! By sheer luck I have not had this problem with any of my finer bags (shoes yes, bags no) & it's probably because my bag is the last thing I grab & put stuff into when I leave the house & when I get home & take everything out & store it away in a closet that has a latch high up on the door (historic schoolhouse so we have different door latches throughout house & cats can't jump that high to unlatch it ~Yay on that because they can open my clothes closet!!) I'm also super paranoid about most of my bags so that's why I don't leave them out...which I realize is quite "abnormal" or not all that practical, especially since you have a youngster at home. Good luck & maybe someone else has some good ideas for you!




I don't have cats, but my dog (in avatar) loves to stick his face into my bags if I leave them sitting on chairs and pull things out.  Usually gloves, or paper.  Good reminder for me to put them away, since half the time his face is soaking wet from also sticking it in his water bowl!


----------



## mstran87

Going out to afternoon tea


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Indiana said:


> Would love to see a pic., CCbaggirl!  Such a user-friendly style, isn't it?



you inspired me to take her out for date night tonight! (the noir toolkit)


----------



## chowlover2

mstran87 said:


> Going out to afternoon tea




Gorgeous!


----------



## cat1967

kajsabet said:


> When talking about cats...do you find it hard to protect your precious bags from your cat/cats? My two cats love to rest on my bags and shoes and they love leather and when it is cosy they just have to use their claws a bit. So they have ruined some (not too expensive) shoes and bags. I have to hide everything, but now that I have a two year old boy it is hard to be quick enough in a all situations. Some weeks ago I found a cat lying comfortable on my City (on the table..) and I was sooooo lucky there were no scratch marks! But I actually find this very stressful  Do you have some magic way or are wardrobes the way to go? Btw, my cats can sometimes open wardrobes... (they are indoor cats with plenty of time)



I put them in the living room when I am ready to leave, and still I keep them in their dustbag till I leave.  Then when I get back home I empty them, put them in the dustbag and in the closet.  So my cats don't visit my bags, but once I left a City with tassels out to see what my cat would do.  One of them, the other cannot jump on the table.  So she smelt it but didn't touch the tassels as I was there close.  I know if I wasn't there she would have played with them.


----------



## jcver

This! My one and only...


----------



## Indiana

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you inspired me to take her out for date night tonight! (the noir toolkit)


 
Ahhh lovely Toolkit - and your frock is fabulous too!


----------



## Naminami

Always love rose gold hardware.
Please, be baaaacccckkkkk....


----------



## Naminami

Gorgeous


----------



## chowlover2

jcver said:


> This! My one and only...




Gorgeous! Sometimes one is all you need!


----------



## jcver

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous! Sometimes one is all you need!



Thank you! &#128076;&#127997;&#128522;


----------



## PrincessBoaa

Carrying this baby today


----------



## s.tighe

My cumin city. Love the versatility of this color.


----------



## piosavsfan

I adore by Bleu Lavande City!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> My cumin city. Love the versatility of this color.



Such an awesome versatile color indeed! Looking at your picture makes me regret selling my Work bag in Cumin.


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Such an awesome versatile color indeed! Looking at your picture makes me regret selling my Work bag in Cumin.



Aw, no regrets! You could always pick up another one! But it really is such an awesome brown, one of the only browns I'll wear with black because of its golden/caramel color. For a minute I had both an 05 caramel bag and the cumin and even though the leather on the caramel was better, I liked the colors equally, maybe even liked the richness of cumin a tad better. My husband calls it butterscotch, so now that's it's nickname.


----------



## s.tighe

piosavsfan said:


> I adore by Bleu Lavande City!


Bada$$ bag. Amazing color, and so drop dead with the rose gold. Love!


----------



## s.tighe

PrincessBoaa said:


> Carrying this baby today
> 
> View attachment 3289547



The leather looks scrumptious. I'm Such a crazy sucker for pretty black bals. Wish I could have 'em all!


----------



## chowlover2

PrincessBoaa said:


> Carrying this baby today
> 
> View attachment 3289547




We're bag twins!


----------



## chowlover2

piosavsfan said:


> I adore by Bleu Lavande City!




I need this bag in my life!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> My cumin city. Love the versatility of this color.



Every time I see cumin my ears perk up...what a great neutral! What year? Did I miss that?


----------



## jellyv

s.tighe said:


> My cumin city. Love the versatility of this color.




I love this bag [emoji7]and can't wait to break out my own Cumin City with silver HW. Could be time!

It's a 2012 color.


----------



## s.tighe

jellyv said:


> I love this bag [emoji7]and can't wait to break out my own Cumin City with silver HW. Could be time!
> 
> It's a 2012 color.



Yes It's time! It's always a good time for cumin! I obsessed hard on this color-missed it in 2012 but got a great deal on mine last year, essentially unused, but its tassels had been split from the beginning and needed to be glued back together. I've been so happy that my obsessing turned into true love... Isn't always the case with the colors you think you HAVE TO HAVE and then find out you're just "meh" about them. Don't think I've ever seen one with silver! Most of the mgh I've seen has been rose gold. Let's see some pics, must be beautiful!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Every time I see cumin my ears perk up...what a great neutral! What year? Did I miss that?



Yup, it's 2012. They tend to pop up in waves (don't they all?) at the time I bought mine there were 3 citys on eBay, but I don't recall seeing many since then (of course once I found mine I stopped being as attentive to it too).


----------



## Hermancat

Pale rose RH City


----------



## jcver

piosavsfan said:


> i adore by bleu lavande city!



&#128561;&#128525;


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City *


----------



## PrincessBoaa

chowlover2 said:


> We're bag twins!




Yay for being bag twins! :3 it's a great one

Carrying this oldie out today .. Haven't fully restored her yet but couldn't help myself... Sure you all understand XD

..


----------



## kerryisntreal

On vacation - black oval clutch came out to a lovely dinner tonight. [emoji41]




(*Pictured on my nightstand. My nightstand is significantly less exciting than the restaurant.)


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> On vacation - black oval clutch came out to a lovely dinner tonight. [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3290796
> 
> 
> (*Pictured on my nightstand. My nightstand is significantly less exciting than the restaurant.)



Beautiful leather! What year is it?


----------



## kerryisntreal

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful leather! What year is it?




Thanks!  

Preeetty sure it's '06


----------



## chowlover2

kerryisntreal said:


> On vacation - black oval clutch came out to a lovely dinner tonight. [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3290796
> 
> 
> (*Pictured on my nightstand. My nightstand is significantly less exciting than the restaurant.)




Never saw the oval clutch before, she is beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Preeetty sure it's '06



Never seen the style before, very cool.


----------



## jcver

PrincessBoaa said:


> Yay for being bag twins! :3 it's a great one
> 
> Carrying this oldie out today .. Haven't fully restored her yet but couldn't help myself... Sure you all understand XD
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290254



Beautiful! &#128525;


----------



## Sssy

kerryisntreal said:


> On vacation - black oval clutch came out to a lovely dinner tonight. [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3290796
> 
> 
> (*Pictured on my nightstand. My nightstand is significantly less exciting than the restaurant.)



Lovely. 2006 leather is sooooo good


----------



## cat1967

kerryisntreal said:


> On vacation - black oval clutch came out to a lovely dinner tonight. [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3290796
> 
> 
> (*Pictured on my nightstand. My nightstand is significantly less exciting than the restaurant.)



Now this is something I have never seen before so it is rare and it is so beautiful!


----------



## jellyv

Balenciaga Cumin City with silver HW.



s.tighe said:


> Yes It's time! It's always a good time for cumin! Don't think I've ever seen one with silver! Most of the mgh I've seen has been rose gold. Let's see some pics, must be beautiful!



Glad to oblige, although skies are dull here and natural light not the best. I agree, the silver is unusual. Something about the combo of warm and cool tones really works for me.


----------



## Indiana

^^^ Beautiful!


----------



## s.tighe

jellyv said:


> Balenciaga Cumin City with silver HW.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to oblige, although skies are dull here and natural light not the best. I agree, the silver is unusual. Something about the combo of warm and cool tones really works for me.



Oh wow. Beautiful! I like the warm/cool contrast too. One of the cumin bags for sale at the time I bought mine had rose gold hardware, and on the cumin bag I didn't care for it, there was no contrast. But this looks amazing. I have an automne flat clutch with GSH and I absolutely lovvvvve the contrast, same general idea as your cumin/silver. She's a beaut!


----------



## s.tighe

Sssy said:


> Lovely. 2006 leather is sooooo good



All of the 2006 leather I've ever touched has been uh-mazing. Love it.


----------



## Loulou2015

jellyv said:


> Balenciaga Cumin City with silver HW.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to oblige, although skies are dull here and natural light not the best. I agree, the silver is unusual. Something about the combo of warm and cool tones really works for me.


Such Yummy leather and the silver HW is gorgeous! lucky gal!


----------



## Loulou2015

kerryisntreal said:


> On vacation - black oval clutch came out to a lovely dinner tonight. [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3290796
> 
> 
> (*Pictured on my nightstand. My nightstand is significantly less exciting than the restaurant.)


I agree--very cool and definitely looks like 2006 leather--so marvelous to the touch! Fab!!


----------



## jellyv

s.tighe said:


> Oh wow. Beautiful! I like the warm/cool contrast too. One of the cumin bags for sale at the time I bought mine had rose gold hardware, and on the cumin bag I didn't care for it, there was no contrast.!





Loulou2015 said:


> Such Yummy leather and the silver HW is gorgeous! lucky gal!




Thank you all (sorry Indiana, I didn't add your quote here). I was pretty surprised how much I grew to love this bag. I agree that the rose gold wasn't as appealing--superb in RH and SHW.


----------



## s.tighe

A semi-basher from s/s 2009. A resale bargain I don't have to baby that satisfies my lust for white. I figure when she gets dirty, maybe I'll just turn her gray with some black or gray meltonian conditioner. Do you think that would work? I won't re-dye, because the leather is too pretty to ruin.


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> A semi-basher from s/s 2009. A resale bargain I don't have to baby that satisfies my lust for white. I figure when she gets dirty, maybe I'll just turn her gray with some black or gray meltonian conditioner. Do you think that would work? I won't re-dye, because the leather is too pretty to ruin.



It's sooo pretty in white...when it gets dirty what about a good leather cleaner and then the Meltonian in white? I think I'd try that before I went to grey, I've used three coats of shoe cream on my basher and the leather is still smooshy...so you could try white and then go to a darker colour if need be!
Damn, now I want a white one...


----------



## Dolce

My bag for today &#128578;


----------



## Jaidybug

s.tighe said:


> A semi-basher from s/s 2009. A resale bargain I don't have to baby that satisfies my lust for white. I figure when she gets dirty, maybe I'll just turn her gray with some black or gray meltonian conditioner. Do you think that would work? I won't re-dye, because the leather is too pretty to ruin.



Oh that is beautiful in white! 



Dolce said:


> View attachment 3291633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag for today &#128578;




Pretty!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> It's sooo pretty in white...when it gets dirty what about a good leather cleaner and then the Meltonian in white? I think I'd try that before I went to grey, I've used three coats of shoe cream on my basher and the leather is still smooshy...so you could try white and then go to a darker colour if need be!
> Damn, now I want a white one...



Huh! I never even considered meltonian in white. Great idea! Not sure what to use to clean her tho. I've tried the leather honey cleaner for the newer leather but don't really care for it because it's sudsy and feel like it absorbs into the bag. Any ideas? I actually used rubbing alcohol on the handle (the horror!) And it worked out pretty well! But I wouldn't clean a whole bag that way.


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Huh! I never even considered meltonian in white. Great idea! Not sure what to use to clean her tho. I've tried the leather honey cleaner for the newer leather but don't really care for it because it's sudsy and feel like it absorbs into the bag. Any ideas? I actually used rubbing alcohol on the handle (the horror!) And it worked out pretty well! But I wouldn't clean a whole bag that way.



I've mentioned this Canadian site a few times on tPF. They carry a whack of European leather products. I've used the Saphir delicate cream on one of my bags but I haven't had anything dirty enough to really test anything out. I'm about to order one that says it'll help remove darkening on leather from natural skin oils etc., I want to try it on the strap of one of my day bags. They also have products that claim to be able to remove "polish gone wrong" and to restore leather to the original factory colour. Have a read through, they seem to have something for just about every problem. I think it would be great to try out some of them, maybe we can solve some of the DIY issues...
I think the shoe cream in white would deffo perk it up but I don't think it would completely cover any really dark marks, so a good cleaning would be a bonus. My concern on going darker is that the shoe creams are opaque and I wonder if it would be an even colour change. The good thing would be that you could layer on several coats so ultimately I THINK it would work. I need a beater to practice on!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> I've mentioned this Canadian site a few times on tPF. They carry a whack of European leather products. I've used the Saphir delicate cream on one of my bags but I haven't had anything dirty enough to really test anything out. I'm about to order one that says it'll help remove darkening on leather from natural skin oils etc., I want to try it on the strap of one of my day bags. They also have products that claim to be able to remove "polish gone wrong" and to restore leather to the original factory colour. Have a read through, they seem to have something for just about every problem. I think it would be great to try out some of them, maybe we can solve some of the DIY issues...
> I think the shoe cream in white would deffo perk it up but I don't think it would completely cover any really dark marks, so a good cleaning would be a bonus. My concern on going darker is that the shoe creams are opaque and I wonder if it would be an even colour change. The good thing would be that you could layer on several coats so ultimately I THINK it would work. I need a beater to practice on!



What is the Canadian wonder leather site of which you speak? Did I miss the name? I'm definitely a ways off from wanting to smear any new color on this one, but I think the day will come eventually because I really love using it and dang the white just doesn't stay fresh (which is why I've sworn not to invest in anything very expensive in white). What I like about this particular year of white is that it mellows to a soft white/faint dove gray instead of a yellow or yellowish ivory (at least in my experience). It also doesn't have much of a glaze on it, so its nice and soft and thick and porous, and I think it would be really receptive to a new color (just like it's receptive to dirt!). Maybe someday...


----------



## s.tighe

Dolce said:


> View attachment 3291633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag for today &#128578;



Classic and beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> What is the Canadian wonder leather site of which you speak? Did I miss the name? I'm definitely a ways off from wanting to smear any new color on this one, but I think the day will come eventually because I really love using it and dang the white just doesn't stay fresh (which is why I've sworn not to invest in anything very expensive in white). What I like about this particular year of white is that it mellows to a soft white/faint dove gray instead of a yellow or yellowish ivory (at least in my experience). It also doesn't have much of a glaze on it, so its nice and soft and thick and porous, and I think it would be really receptive to a new color (just like it's receptive to dirt!). Maybe someday...



Duh, forgot the link, sorry...do you know anything about the colour sahara? There's a day bag on eBay with a pretty decent opening bid, it's not white but it looks nice...do you know how the colour ages?

http://www.valentinogaremi.com/leather-care-c-2.html


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Duh, forgot the link, sorry...do you know anything about the colour sahara? There's a day bag on eBay with a pretty decent opening bid, it's not white but it looks nice...do you know how the colour ages?
> 
> http://www.valentinogaremi.com/leather-care-c-2.html



Sahara is my ab. fave. light tan. It's super serene and soothing and fresh. But It is also my faberge egg bag. It might as well be white in terms of being a dirt, scuff and dark handle magnet. Of all my bags it's the one I'm most fussy carrying.


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Sahara is my ab. fave. light tan. It's super serene and soothing and fresh. But It is also my faberge egg bag. It might as well be white in terms of being a dirt, scuff and dark handle magnet. Of all my bags it's the one I'm most fussy carrying.



It really is a beautiful shade...hmmm...the day is on my watch list


----------



## peacebabe

White is such a stunning color to carry and IMO, it takes lots of courage to buy one as it's such a "stressful" color too.

Well done girl! I know you will carry her well ! 



s.tighe said:


> A semi-basher from s/s 2009. A resale bargain I don't have to baby that satisfies my lust for white. I figure when she gets dirty, maybe I'll just turn her gray with some black or gray meltonian conditioner. Do you think that would work? I won't re-dye, because the leather is too pretty to ruin.


----------



## peacebabe

Hey hey, really keen on the one that can remove leather darkening. Care to PM or share with me the link 


Edit *** Opps ... as your post of the link was at the next page. Saw it only after i wrote the message above. Thanks for the link ! 




muchstuff said:


> I've mentioned this Canadian site a few times on tPF. They carry a whack of European leather products. I've used the Saphir delicate cream on one of my bags but I haven't had anything dirty enough to really test anything out. I'm about to order one that says it'll help remove darkening on leather from natural skin oils etc., I want to try it on the strap of one of my day bags. They also have products that claim to be able to remove "polish gone wrong" and to restore leather to the original factory colour. Have a read through, they seem to have something for just about every problem. I think it would be great to try out some of them, maybe we can solve some of the DIY issues...
> I think the shoe cream in white would deffo perk it up but I don't think it would completely cover any really dark marks, so a good cleaning would be a bonus. My concern on going darker is that the shoe creams are opaque and I wonder if it would be an even colour change. The good thing would be that you could layer on several coats so ultimately I THINK it would work. I need a beater to practice on!


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> White is such a stunning color to carry and IMO, it takes lots of courage to buy one as it's such a "stressful" color too.
> 
> Well done girl! I know you will carry her well !



Thanks Peace!  It's such a stressful color, but I got such a nice price on this one and it had already taken it's first few bumps and scuffs, so the stakes aren't so high as if I had gotten a pristine or expensive bag. For me, it's the *only* way to buy white and reduce the stress from now on!

Here's the link to the Canadian site... some REALLY interesting looking stuff on there!
http://www.valentinogaremi.com/leather-care-c-2.html


----------



## peacebabe

Oh yes! It's definitely a smart choice to get one from the pre-loved mkt! Price & stress level would be cut by lat least 50% !!! 

Thanks for the link. A few products caught me! But it seems that they don't ship internationally other than USA :cry:




s.tighe said:


> Thanks Peace!  It's such a stressful color, but I got such a nice price on this one and it had already taken it's first few bumps and scuffs, so the stakes aren't so high as if I had gotten a pristine or expensive bag. For me, it's the *only* way to buy white and reduce the stress from now on!
> 
> Here's the link to the Canadian site... some REALLY interesting looking stuff on there!
> http://www.valentinogaremi.com/leather-care-c-2.html


----------



## jellyv

s.tighe said:


> Sahara is my ab. fave. light tan.




Thud. Absolutely stunning collection of the browns and tan family.  To me these are the essence of Balenciaga moto bags (along with black).


----------



## s.tighe

jellyv said:


> Thud. Absolutely stunning collection of the browns and tan family.  To me these are the essence of Balenciaga moto bags (along with black).



Aw, thanks jellyv! I'm so drawn to all of the interesting Browns Balenciaga makes, but I have to control myself because I carry more black and gray. Every time I  think I've finally winnowed my black bag collection down to "the essentials," I find another one that seems like it would be a " logical" addition... As if ANY of this is logical!


----------



## maddie66

s.tighe said:


> Aw, thanks jellyv! I'm so drawn to all of the interesting Browns Balenciaga makes, but I have to control myself because I carry more black and gray. Every time I  think I've finally winnowed my black bag collection down to "the essentials," I find another one that seems like it would be a " logical" addition... As if ANY of this is logical!




I'm the same way with adding black bags to the collection -- can always rationalize it by saying "this one is smaller/more structured/has different hardware" etc.  Coincidentally, I have the same "skill" with black ankle boots.  Which is convenient, since they work so well with all the black bags!  [emoji12]


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Oh yes! It's definitely a smart choice to get one from the pre-loved mkt! Price & stress level would be cut by lat least 50% !!!
> 
> Thanks for the link. A few products caught me! But it seems that they don't ship internationally other than USA :cry:



Just to let you ladies know, I've emailed Valentino Garemi to get their advice on the best product for handles. If it truly is a glue issue, as has been suggested, there may not be anything that will help with that, but I'm pretty sure there's something that will help remove skin oil, hand cream, etc. I've emailed them before and they're not terribly keen on answering emails, so if I don't hear from them I'll pick something myself. Will keep you all in the loop!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Sahara is my ab. fave. light tan. It's super serene and soothing and fresh. But It is also my faberge egg bag. It might as well be white in terms of being a dirt, scuff and dark handle magnet. Of all my bags it's the one I'm most fussy carrying.



Absolutely stunning group ..major  as I'm a dye-hard neutral girl with any shade in the brown family being my favorite. That cumin still makes me cry for selling mine!! No doubt your "fussiness" w/ sahara is keeping her beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

I don't ever get tired of looking at this leather on my black City


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Sahara is my ab. fave. light tan. It's super serene and soothing and fresh. But It is also my faberge egg bag. It might as well be white in terms of being a dirt, scuff and dark handle magnet. Of all my bags it's the one I'm most fussy carrying.



I keep coming back to this photo...


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> I keep coming back to this photo...



 It's posted in the brown club too. I realized yesterday when you mentioned the color it's the only pic I have of my sahara. I've only carried it once but on the day that I did it made me happy every time I looked at it. most of my bags are dark, so it's like a breath of fresh air to have something so light and soothing sitting on my desk!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> I don't ever get tired of looking at this leather on my black City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292427



Whaaaaaaaat? Holy cow that's the most amazing, wrinkly black smooshy bag ever. No wonder you don't get tired of looking at it. Neither would I!! What year is it? 05? 06? 07?


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> It's posted in the brown club too. I realized yesterday when you mentioned the color it's the only pic I have of my sahara. I've only carried it once but on the day that I did it made me happy every time I looked at it. most of my bags are dark, so it's like a breath of fresh air to have something so light and soothing sitting on my desk!



I'm having a bit of a love affair with brown bags at the moment, and for the first time am looking at lighter colours. All of my bags are dark and I want something light for the spring...thinking hard about the sahara day bag!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Whaaaaaaaat? Holy cow that's the most amazing, wrinkly black smooshy bag ever. No wonder you don't get tired of looking at it. Neither would I!! What year is it? 05? 06? 07?



haaaa THANK YOU s.tighe! Can you believe it's a 2009 "Noir" from Barney's.....i have the receipt to remind me, because I swear when I use her I think she's 1 of my 07's. The veining on this Bal is unlike any other I've been lucky enough to have. Your Bals are to-die-for. Thanks again!


----------



## s.tighe

maddie66 said:


> I'm the same way with adding black bags to the collection -- can always rationalize it by saying "this one is smaller/more structured/has different hardware" etc.  Coincidentally, I have the same "skill" with black ankle boots.  Which is convenient, since they work so well with all the black bags!  [emoji12]





Kendie26 said:


> Absolutely stunning group ..major  as I'm a dye-hard neutral girl with any shade in the brown family being my favorite. That cumin still makes me cry for selling mine!! No doubt your "fussiness" w/ sahara is keeping her beautiful!



Thanks gals! Maddie, I share your passion for bags-n-boots, in both browns and blacks... seven or ten years ago I was all about brown, wore it way more than black. The pendulum has swung back to black/gray lately but there's no harm in stocking up for the next pendulum swing, is there?

Kendie, I'm with you 100% on neutrals in general. I guess "neutrals" is a somewhat relative term, but for me and coloring/wardrobe, it's earth tones (and white) all the way. I've learned the hard way that the uber bright bags I'm drawn to (and have bought, loved and tormented my soul over) don't actually get used. I'm the same way at the makeup counter. I'm mesmerized by all the lotions, potions and bright colors. Spend a fortune on something that's supposed to make me look like a new woman, then come home and go back to the same neutral, minimalist palette. I keep wondering if somewhere buried deep inside me there is a flamboyant lady gaga trying to claw her way out but never quite getting to the surface (until I've had a few drinks... then she gets close! lol).


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Thanks gals! Maddie, I share your passion for bags-n-boots, in both browns and blacks... seven or ten years ago I was all about brown, wore it way more than black. The pendulum has swung back to black/gray lately but there's no harm in stocking up for the next pendulum swing, is there?
> 
> Kendie, I'm with you 100% on neutrals in general. I guess "neutrals" is a somewhat relative term, but for me and coloring/wardrobe, it's earth tones (and white) all the way. I've learned the hard way that the uber bright bags I'm drawn to (and have bought, loved and tormented my soul over) don't actually get used. I'm the same way at the makeup counter. I'm mesmerized by all the lotions, potions and bright colors. Spend a fortune on something that's supposed to make me look like a new woman, then come home and go back to the same neutral, minimalist palette. I keep wondering if somewhere buried deep inside me there is a flamboyant lady gaga trying to claw her way out but never quite getting to the surface (until I've had a few drinks... then she gets close! lol).



OMG I am in hysterics s.tighe!!! We are bag soul sisters!! I have learned the hard way as well in buying a "risky for me" bright color bag as it doesn't get used. Let your inner Gaga out...bet she's fabulous ! I've seen the real Gaga in concert twice & no matter what anyone may think of her, I adore her!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> OMG I am in hysterics s.tighe!!! We are bag soul sisters!! I have learned the hard way as well in buying a "risky for me" bright color bag as it doesn't get used. Let your inner Gaga out...bet she's fabulous ! I've seen the real Gaga in concert twice & no matter what anyone may think of her, I adore her!



Oh, agreed! She is one ultra-talented and hard working woman, whether I love every direction she goes or not (the vomiting on stage phase was a little extreme). Really though, who ELSE could do Bowie almost as well as Bowie did Bowie, without the advantage of even being the same gender?? He!! yes, I love her!


----------



## maddie66

s.tighe said:


> Thanks gals! Maddie, I share your passion for bags-n-boots, in both browns and blacks... seven or ten years ago I was all about brown, wore it way more than black. The pendulum has swung back to black/gray lately but there's no harm in stocking up for the next pendulum swing, is there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is very important to be prepared for the next pendulum swing....
> 
> I also think there should be a Bals -n- Boots thread!
Click to expand...


----------



## s.tighe

maddie66 said:


> s.tighe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks gals! Maddie, I share your passion for bags-n-boots, in both browns and blacks... seven or ten years ago I was all about brown, wore it way more than black. The pendulum has swung back to black/gray lately but there's no harm in stocking up for the next pendulum swing, is there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is very important to be prepared for the next pendulum swing....
> 
> I also think there should be a Bals -n- Boots thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe start one in the clubhouse? I feel like maybe I've seen something similar over there. Or maybe it was moto jackets and boots...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## peacebabe

Hi muchstuff, yes, your review & update of the result will be much appreciated!!!

TIA 



muchstuff said:


> Just to let you ladies know, I've emailed Valentino Garemi to get their advice on the best product for handles. If it truly is a glue issue, as has been suggested, there may not be anything that will help with that, but I'm pretty sure there's something that will help remove skin oil, hand cream, etc. I've emailed them before and they're not terribly keen on answering emails, so if I don't hear from them I'll pick something myself. Will keep you all in the loop!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hi muchstuff, yes, your review & update of the result will be much appreciated!!!
> 
> TIA



And peace, if we find something that really works we'll get it to you somehow!


----------



## peacebabe

That's just too sweet !!! TIA 



muchstuff said:


> And peace, if we find something that really works we'll get it to you somehow!


----------



## Kendie26

Neglected Twiggy heading out today


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Neglected Twiggy heading out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293169



Mod shot? I've been looking at the Twiggy but wonder if it's too east-west or does it slouch beautifully? Thanks!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Mod shot? I've been looking at the Twiggy but wonder if it's too east-west or does it slouch beautifully? Thanks!




Took these horrible mod shots for you only because your avatar makes me smile muchstuff!! This is an '06 ink twiggy that has nice slouch when I put her down, but looks less slouchy when handles are in crook of arm (at least in this pic) but more slouchy when using shoulder strap. It is more east-west for sure. Hope this helps & pardon my bad outfit!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Took these horrible mod shots for you only because your avatar makes me smile muchstuff!! This is an '06 ink twiggy that has nice slouch when I put her down, but looks less slouchy when handles are in crook of arm (at least in this pic) but more slouchy when using shoulder strap. It is more east-west for sure. Hope this helps & pardon my bad outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293698
> View attachment 3293699



Your outfit looks just fine . Thanks for the pics, I'm more of a shoulder strap girl, can you leave it unzipped? And is it hard to get in and out of when on shoulder? (And I love my little avatar, world's happiest fox...)


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Your outfit looks just fine . Thanks for the pics, I'm more of a shoulder strap girl, can you leave it unzipped? And is it hard to get in and out of when on shoulder? (And I love my little avatar, world's happiest fox...)



Hi again world's happiest fox! Yes, you can leave it unzipped ( if you are ok with not worrying about security issues) I often leave mine unzipped because I like the tassels hanging over both ends of the bag. As per getting in & out of it when worn on the shoulder, that's hard for me to answer because I typically take it off shoulder to get into the bag, but actually I carry it by hand or in crook of arm much more often. Sorry that's not answering you all that well but maybe others that own Twiggy could reply. It is a sweet bag (IMHO) if you get one!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Hi again world's happiest fox! Yes, you can leave it unzipped ( if you are ok with not worrying about security issues) I often leave mine unzipped because I like the tassels hanging over both ends of the bag. As per getting in & out of it when worn on the shoulder, that's hard for me to answer because I typically take it off shoulder to get into the bag, but actually I carry it by hand or in crook of arm much more often. Sorry that's not answering you all that well but maybe others that own Twiggy could reply. It is a sweet bag (IMHO) if you get one!



At some point I know I'll get one...thanks for the input, much appreciated!!!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> At some point I know I'll get one...thanks for the input, much appreciated!!!



you are most welcome! Let me know if you do get one!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Neglected Twiggy heading out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293169


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> you are most welcome! Let me know if you do get one!



Will do!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

used my uv town today for grocery shopping and mall chores. i'm 5'10 and you can see that strap hangs very very low on the town...almost to my knee!


----------



## muchstuff

Finally, after having it for months, I'm taking my 2005 City out for dinner (I had to keep it safe for awhile before I used it )


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Finally, after having it for months, I'm taking my 2005 City out for dinner (I had to keep it safe for awhile before I used it )



Yasssssss! Gorgeous.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Finally, after having it for months, I'm taking my 2005 City out for dinner (I had to keep it safe for awhile before I used it )



What a BEAUTY


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> What a BEAUTY



Thanks, glad I finally took her out, I feel like I can carry her now!


----------



## peacebabe

She is such a gorgeous "old lady" !!!

BTW, just wanna share with you that Twiggy is a lovely bag to own if you like casual style. In fact, i like it more than City (I think i ve said it many times, City has never been my favorite ). I need not have to worry about the top edge cracking even if i use the shoulder strap, though i usually carry the handles over my shoulder. The only concern i would say is that the corner pipping is thin. It will wear off easier compare to the City. However, the good thing is that Twiggy is "underrated". Thus, you will be able to get it at a good price 





muchstuff said:


> Finally, after having it for months, I'm taking my 2005 City out for dinner (I had to keep it safe for awhile before I used it )


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> She is such a gorgeous "old lady" !!!
> 
> BTW, just wanna share with you that Twiggy is a lovely bag to own if you like casual style. In fact, i like it more than City (I think i ve said it many times, City has never been my favorite ). I need not have to worry about the top edge cracking even if i use the shoulder strap, though i usually carry the handles over my shoulder. The only concern i would say is that the corner pipping is thin. It will wear off easier compare to the City. However, the good thing is that Twiggy is "underrated". Thus, you will be able to get it at a good price



Thanks peace, I'm looking at the Twiggy more and more...a bit confused re: sizes though, Are regular and maxi the same size?


----------



## peacebabe

Maxi, as the name tells, is bigger. You can check out the size at the reference library. Twiggy strap is short, like City. Maxi strap is long, more for cross body carrying. Though i own both of them, i prefer Twiggy as the size suits me better & i don't usually carry cross body

Photo attached is a Maxi Twiggy 



muchstuff said:


> Thanks peace, I'm looking at the Twiggy more and more...a bit confused re: sizes though, Are regular and maxi the same size?


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Maxi, as the name tells, is bigger. You can check out the size at the reference library. Twiggy strap is short, like City. Maxi strap is long, more for cross body carrying. Though i own both of them, i prefer Twiggy as the size suits me better & i don't usually carry cross body
> 
> Photo attached is a Maxi Twiggy



I don't do cross body myself, thanks for the info! Will be doing more research as the Twiggy is more and more on my radar!


----------



## peacebabe

You are most welcome! All the best in scoring one ! 



muchstuff said:


> I don't do cross body myself, thanks for the info! Will be doing more research as the Twiggy is more and more on my radar!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> You are most welcome! All the best in scoring one !


----------



## LostInBal

Today my 08 Bc RH


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Finally, after having it for months, I'm taking my 2005 City out for dinner (I had to keep it safe for awhile before I used it )



Super BIG LOVE  Let that baby out on the town...she's perfection!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Today my 08 Bc RH




beautiful, most gorgeous color!!! LOVE it!


----------



## Livia1

aalinne_72 said:


> Today my 08 Bc RH




Love Black Cherry!


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my black Hamilton City today. 

With a picture and everything :sunnies


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> beautiful, most gorgeous color!!! LOVE it!



Thank you Kendie26!
It´s been always too difficult capturing the real color of Black Cherry but this pic is the most accurate one I´ve ever taken, IMO..
It changes with the light, sometimes much more dark or redish/brownish. I´ve only seen very few of these and all of them are really faded. Mine has been always protected, moisturized and kept out from direct sunlight.


----------



## LostInBal

Livia1 said:


> Love Black Cherry!



Thank you dear!
I´m lusting for a black pebbled/grained leather Bal like yours but in a First version


----------



## kajsabet

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my black Hamilton City today.
> 
> With a picture and everything :sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3294041



This is just lovely! Really really would like a Hanilton! Do you know how much they differ from the ME (except for hardware obv)?


----------



## Livia1

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you dear!
> I´m lusting for a black pebbled/grained leather Bal like yours but in a First version




I loveee my Hamilton leather  I'll keep an eye out for a black Hamilton First for you, dear


----------



## Livia1

kajsabet said:


> This is just lovely! Really really would like a Hanilton! Do you know how much they differ from the ME (except for hardware obv)?



Thank you!
Well, both are chevre, thick and pebbled but Hamilton is softer, with bigger pebbles and slightly more matte.
I adore this bag, the leather is absolutely superb.


----------



## LostInBal

Livia1 said:


> I loveee my Hamilton leather  I'll keep an eye out for a black Hamilton First for you, dear



I´m afraid I´m on a ban for now Livia, I got my latest Bal yesterday 
It´s a reeeeddd oldie!! I needed one red in my collect. and yesterday I found my dream one...


----------



## Livia1

aalinne_72 said:


> I´m afraid I´m on a ban for now Livia, I got my latest Bal yesterday
> It´s a reeeeddd oldie!! I needed one red in my collect. and yesterday I found my dream one...




Ohhhh, interesting 
And everyone needs one red in their collection! Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## LostInBal

Livia1 said:


> Ohhhh, interesting
> And everyone needs one red in their collection! Can't wait to see what you got!



It´s only trying to guess what color/year it is. I think for the leather (looks chèvre) could be 07 tomato. And if not a 08 coral red. I posted it on the right thread but nobody says a word:grouch:


----------



## Livia1

aalinne_72 said:


> It´s only trying to guess what color/year it is. I think for the leather (looks chèvre) could be 07 tomato. And if not a 08 coral red. I posted it on the right thread but nobody says a word:grouch:




Definitely looks like Tomato 
Lovely leather!


----------



## LostInBal

Livia1 said:


> Definitely looks like Tomato
> Lovely leather!




Yiiiiiiiiiiiihaaaaaaaa!!!!

She´s quite dry but when she comes to mum Maria she will turn the prettiest girl in the earth!


----------



## Indiana

aalinne_72 said:


> It´s only trying to guess what color/year it is. I think for the leather (looks chèvre) could be 07 tomato. And if not a 08 coral red. I posted it on the right thread but nobody says a word:grouch:


 
Whoa!  Scrumptious!


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my black Hamilton City today.
> 
> With a picture and everything :sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3294041



THE perfect bag....major LOVE


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you Kendie26!
> It´s been always too difficult capturing the real color of Black Cherry but this pic is the most accurate one I´ve ever taken, IMO..
> It changes with the light, sometimes much more dark or redish/brownish. I´ve only seen very few of these and all of them are really faded. Mine has been always protected, moisturized and kept out from direct sunlight.



I almost like this picture better than your last one of your BC city! Do you mind me asking what specific product you are using to moisturize your Bals? Again, stunning bag! Thanks in advance


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> I almost like this picture better than your last one of your BC city! Do you mind me asking what specific product you are using to moisturize your Bals? Again, stunning bag! Thanks in advance



Thank you!!
I always use Lovinmybags products: The Beauty & Shine Collection.
The Black Cherry last time it was moisturized was 7 years ago, and look, no fading at all


----------



## Livia1

aalinne_72 said:


> Yiiiiiiiiiiiihaaaaaaaa!!!!
> 
> She´s quite dry but when she comes to mum Maria she will turn the prettiest girl in the earth!



I know you have a knack for getting Bal's new life, I'm sure it will be utterly delicious once you get your hands on it


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> THE perfect bag....major LOVE



Thank you! 
This is THE perfect Bal for me, I'm so happy to have it.


----------



## Just Violet

Lunch out with family and my Gris Alluminium gold hardware Hip


----------



## kajsabet

Just Violet said:


> Lunch out with family and my Gris Alluminium gold hardware Hip
> View attachment 3294177



Great bag!  I have a black Hip with GGH and I love that bag!


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> Finally, after having it for months, I'm taking my 2005 City out for dinner (I had to keep it safe for awhile before I used it )




What a beauty!


----------



## s.tighe

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my black Hamilton City today.
> 
> With a picture and everything :sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3294041



Yay! Finally a "Livia's Black Hammie" sighting. And it doesn't disappoint. It's perfection. Never, ever, ever seen one of these come up for sale. With my black bal obsession, I wouldn't be able to restrain myself. Thank you for gratifying all of us with this, I have a feeling it will be downloaded and added to many a desktop!


----------



## Livia1

s.tighe said:


> Yay! Finally a "Livia's Black Hammie" sighting. And it doesn't disappoint. It's perfection. Never, ever, ever seen one of these come up for sale. With my black bal obsession, I wouldn't be able to restrain myself. Thank you for gratifying all of us with this, I have a feeling it will be downloaded and added to many a desktop!




I felt guilty everytime I posted in here so I thought I'd better get it done 
It's not an easy bag to take a picture of but it turned out ok.
The bag really is gorgeous, I feel so very lucky to have found it.


----------



## Just Violet

kajsabet said:


> Great bag!  I have a black Hip with GGH and I love that bag!



Thank you ) i love the Hip style, i have a few and it's really a comfy and practical bag.


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you Kendie26!
> It´s been always too difficult capturing the real color of Black Cherry but this pic is the most accurate one I´ve ever taken, IMO..
> It changes with the light, sometimes much more dark or redish/brownish. I´ve only seen very few of these and all of them are really faded. Mine has been always protected, moisturized and kept out from direct sunlight.



That is gorgeous


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Super BIG LOVE  Let that baby out on the town...she's perfection!



It was such fun having the best bag in the restaurant


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> What a beauty!



Thanks Jaidy, now that I've had her out I think she'll stay out for awhile!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> It´s only trying to guess what color/year it is. I think for the leather (looks chèvre) could be 07 tomato. And if not a 08 coral red. I posted it on the right thread but nobody says a word:grouch:



I had a question on the "identify this" thread as well aalinne, I just don't think anyone's had a chance to answer yet!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> That is gorgeous



Thank you dear!
Your 05 Black City has amazing leather, and it's in an excellent condition. Every time it comes to my mind the elevate price I paid for mine I almost get crazy! But the 05 Black is a kepper, never, never, never part with this gem!


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> Lunch out with family and my Gris Alluminium gold hardware Hip
> View attachment 3294177



Ohhhh...


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you dear!
> Your 05 Black City has amazing leather, and it's in an excellent condition. Every time it comes to my mind the elevate price I paid for mine I almost get crazy! But the 05 Black is a kepper, never, never, never part with this gem!



Thanks...by the time I paid the US exchange rate (I'm Canadian) and had it refurbished it did end up being fairly costly but it's an absolute keeper!


----------



## muchstuff

Just Violet said:


> Lunch out with family and my Gris Alluminium gold hardware Hip
> View attachment 3294177



Love the bracelets with the Hip, looks like we have another purple fan!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Thanks...by the time I paid the US exchange rate (I'm Canadian) and had it refurbished it did end up being fairly costly but it's an absolute keeper!



I perfectly know what you mean. I never had any problem with customs buying from usa, Canada or Asia in the past, but now.. they keep EVERY package coming from these countries, ask you for tons of documentation and you end paing double price for the item, doesn't worth. Now we have many european sites where we can find intersting things and at least, we have not to pay customs


----------



## dodso012

Wearing my Gris Tarmac city.


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> I perfectly know what you mean. I never had any problem with customs buying from usa, Canada or Asia in the past, but now.. they keep EVERY package coming from these countries, ask you for tons of documentation and you end paing double price for the item, doesn't worth. Now we have many european sites where we can find intersting things and at least, we have not to pay customs



That's great...I've found a few Canadian sites and have just purchased a NWT 2011 coquelicot first, very excited to see it, a great price!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> That's great...I've found a few Canadian sites and have just purchased a NWT 2011 coquelicot first, very excited to see it, a great price!



Vestiaire Collective is the bomb, right there I found one of the most gorgeous ever 07 HG at a great price... to be continued very soon, when she is ready for the reveal


----------



## kajsabet

Just Violet said:


> Thank you ) i love the Hip style, i have a few and it's really a comfy and practical bag.




It's the best size when you just want to bring the most important stuff. And then, when you want to bring some more you take the City  they complement each other very well in my opinion 

But I will always be extra soft for the Hip. I just love that size for a bag


----------



## s.tighe

dodso012 said:


> Wearing my Gris Tarmac city.



Love love love! I wish they'd bring gris tarmac back, I think it's the perfect true gray. I'd carry the crud out of that bag!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Vestiaire Collective is the bomb, right there I found one of the most gorgeous ever 07 HG at a great price... to be continued very soon, when she is ready for the reveal



Looking forward to it!


----------



## dodso012

This was my first Balenciaga...the one that started my addiction! Was considering selling it bc I am thinking of getting the new beige liege (more brown undertones) which goes w more of my wardrobe. But every time I pull it out, I realize what a nice bag it is. The leather is TDF! 



s.tighe said:


> Love love love! I wish they'd bring gris tarmac back, I think it's the perfect true gray. I'd carry the crud out of that bag!


----------



## s.tighe

dodso012 said:


> This was my first Balenciaga...the one that started my addiction! Was considering selling it bc I am thinking of getting the new beige liege (more brown undertones) which goes w more of my wardrobe. But every time I pull it out, I realize what a nice bag it is. The leather is TDF!



Beige leige is a wonderful neutral... photographs don't do it justice. I'm not usually a gold hardware gal, but because the bag is so very neutral, the gold looks sublime and beautiful with it. I lusted after that bag (Beige leige + ghw) for a few months, but I'm on an indefinite buying hiatus  Gris Tarmac has the benefit of not showing the handle wear over time though, it's a bit more bulletproof, huh? For me  they'd both be forever bags.


----------



## muchstuff

dodso012 said:


> Wearing my Gris Tarmac city.



That's a great grey!


----------



## dodso012

muchstuff said:


> That's a great grey!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my black Hamilton City today.
> 
> With a picture and everything :sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3294041



Ahhh thanks for the pic...every time you mention this bag I start looking for one


----------



## peacebabe

Finally got to see your Black Hamilton!
She is such an envy !!! 



Livia1 said:


> Carrying my black Hamilton City today.
> 
> With a picture and everything :sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3294041


----------



## peacebabe

Wooo la la ...... Can't wait to see it !!! You sure seem like an Bal addict now !



muchstuff said:


> That's great...I've found a few Canadian sites and have just purchased a NWT 2011 coquelicot first, very excited to see it, a great price!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Wooo la la ...... Can't wait to see it !!! You sure seem like an Bal addict now !



If I had to add up the hours I spend trolling the various websites ...new passion? I'm going to try to find BWI (bags with issues!) and see if I can rehab them. Gotta be quite cheap, I want to try out some of the products I've seen on Valentino Garemi and will report back.


----------



## grnbri

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my black Hamilton City today.
> 
> With a picture and everything :sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3294041




What a beauty!


----------



## Just Violet

muchstuff said:


> Love the bracelets with the Hip, looks like we have another purple fan!



Eheheh i do confess it.....my name is Violet and i am a purple addicted


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> Ohhhh...



Thank you


----------



## Livia1

muchstuff said:


> Ahhh thanks for the pic...every time you mention this bag I start looking for one





peacebabe said:


> Finally got to see your Black Hamilton!
> She is such an envy !!!




Thank you, ladies 
I can not recommend this bag enough, it is absolutely perfect!


----------



## Iamminda

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my black Hamilton City today.
> 
> With a picture and everything :sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3294041



Gorgeous!  Thanks for posting -- definitely worth the wait to see this beauty!


----------



## Livia1

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  Thanks for posting -- definitely worth the wait to see this beauty!




Thank you


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> That's great...I've found a few Canadian sites and have just purchased a NWT 2011 coquelicot first, very excited to see it, a great price!



 Congratulations!!! 
Great color for a first!. Is it your fist First..?


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Great color for a first!. Is it your fist First..?



Yup!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Yup!



I'm still waiting for my 05 denim one to arribe..:tumbleweed:


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> I'm still waiting for my 05 denim one to arribe..:tumbleweed:



Be sure to post a mod shot when it does!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Be sure to post a mod shot when it does!



Yes of course, I promise,  but also you with your pretty rouge


----------



## s.tighe

Rouge cerise city


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Rouge cerise city



Really pretty!  Red bags are on my radar right now.


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Rouge cerise city



It's lovely...it looks very subtle in that light...


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> Really pretty!  Red bags are on my radar right now.





muchstuff said:


> It's lovely...it looks very subtle in that light...



Thanks gals. It's a pretty subtle red. This is in full sunlight, and it's still pretty chill as far as reds go. Funny thing is, I don't even think this is Bal's prettiest red by a long shot. I'd put RT, Rubisse, Rouge VIF, Coquellicot and poupre all above this one in terms of "pretty." But somehow this one was the "right" red for me. Go figure!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Thanks gals. It's a pretty subtle red. This is in full sunlight, and it's still pretty chill as far as reds go. Funny thing is, I don't even think this is Bal's prettiest red by a long shot. I'd put RT, Rubisse, Rouge VIF, Coquellicot and poupre all above this one in terms of "pretty." But somehow this one was the "right" red for me. Go figure!



Totally get that...I'm a bit worried re: my coquelicot first, I think I'll love the colour but never carry it. Have to see when it comes...should get it this week.


----------



## Jaidybug

s.tighe said:


> Rouge cerise city




Stunning![emoji7]Love that red!


----------



## Auvina15

s.tighe said:


> Rouge cerise city



This red shade is TDF!! Love it!


----------



## Just Violet

Carrying Miss 07 Violet envelope clutch


----------



## Livia1

Just Violet said:


> Carrying Miss 07 Violet envelope clutch
> 
> View attachment 3296119




Beautiful! 

I'm carrying my* black Hamilton City* again today.


----------



## Just Violet

Livia1 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I'm carrying my* black Hamilton City* again today.


Thank you
I love the Hamilton leather!!! Lucky you


----------



## Livia1

Just Violet said:


> Thank you
> I love the Hamilton leather!!! Lucky you




Thank you, dear!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Totally get that...I'm a bit worried re: my coquelicot first, I think I'll love the colour but never carry it. Have to see when it comes...should get it this week.





Jaidybug said:


> Stunning![emoji7]Love that red!





Auvina15 said:


> This red shade is TDF!! Love it!



Thank you Jaidybug and Auvina 

Lady Muchstuff, I can almost promise that M-tag Coq. will steal your heart. You will find ways and places to wear it. I had heart palpitations when I sent my M tag Coq city off to her new owner (Here she is the day I said goodbye).


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Thank you Jaidybug and Auvina
> 
> Lady Muchstuff, I can almost promise that M-tag Coq. will steal your heart. You will find ways and places to wear it. I had heart palpitations when I sent my M tag Coq city off to her new owner (Here she is the day I said goodbye).



What a beauty! Waiting more or less patiently for mine


----------



## Livia1

s.tighe said:


> Thank you Jaidybug and Auvina
> 
> Lady Muchstuff, I can almost promise that M-tag Coq. will steal your heart. You will find ways and places to wear it. I had heart palpitations when I sent my M tag Coq city off to her new owner (Here she is the day I said goodbye).




Yup, M tag Coquelicot is Bal's best red imo.
The colour is stunning and the leather is perfection.
Don't know how you could let go of that beauty.


----------



## s.tighe

Livia1 said:


> Yup, M tag Coquelicot is Bal's best red imo.
> The colour is stunning and the leather is perfection.
> Don't know how you could let go of that beauty.



It was a hand-wringer, to be sure, but I resigned myself to the fact I didn't "carry it well". As much as the color and leather straight brought me to my knees, I couldn't help feeling as if I was carrying a traffic light when I took her out and about. Part of my portfolio of "red lessons learned" stories!


----------



## cat1967

s.tighe said:


> Thank you Jaidybug and Auvina
> 
> Lady Muchstuff, I can almost promise that M-tag Coq. will steal your heart. You will find ways and places to wear it. I had heart palpitations when I sent my M tag Coq city off to her new owner (Here she is the day I said goodbye).



I know the feeling.  I feel the same every time I sell a bag.  Especially when I sold my HG which was the Apple Green RH City.  I had been looking for it for so long, then I found it in mint condition at a price higher than retail then (and even now) that is two years ago.  I kept it for a year, took it out not more than 3 times and decided to sell it.  The delicate leather and the color were too scary for me to use.  But I will never forget the feeling.


----------



## s.tighe

cat1967 said:


> I know the feeling.  I feel the same every time I sell a bag.  Especially when I sold my HG which was the Apple Green RH City.  I had been looking for it for so long, then I found it in mint condition at a price higher than retail then (and even now) that is two years ago.  I kept it for a year, took it out not more than 3 times and decided to sell it.  The delicate leather and the color were too scary for me to use.  But I will never forget the feeling.



That must've been rough. AG leather was something special. I had an AG first for about a minute and a half and decided the color didn't work with my wardrobe. but the color saturation on that bag and the softness of the leather were literally almost impossible to fathom.


----------



## Naminami

s.tighe said:


> Thank you Jaidybug and Auvina
> 
> Lady Muchstuff, I can almost promise that M-tag Coq. will steal your heart. You will find ways and places to wear it. I had heart palpitations when I sent my M tag Coq city off to her new owner (Here she is the day I said goodbye).


I just see a beauty, yummy and gorgeous here.
But, respect your decision. We have own taste.


----------



## kajsabet

I think I am too much of a collector (horder...) to ever be able to sell a HG bag haha. Or a bag that I love for that mattet. I can't even sell bags that I only like and not love haha. I just have to be very very careful before I buy something  once bought it stays  

I also very easily get emotional attachments to things ( which is the bottom problem for many horders). I am not a true horder since I work hard not to be, but without my hard work I would be a true horder.


----------



## Naminami

Back to basic timeless


----------



## Livia1

Naminami said:


> Back to basic timeless




Gorgeous!


----------



## hrhsunshine

s.tighe said:


> Thank you Jaidybug and Auvina
> 
> Lady Muchstuff, I can almost promise that M-tag Coq. will steal your heart. You will find ways and places to wear it. I had heart palpitations when I sent my M tag Coq city off to her new owner (Here she is the day I said goodbye).



OMG, this is stunning! Look at that leather! I totally understand the emotions.  I cried TEARS when I let go of one of my Bals.  Horridly sad.


----------



## munkitkat

Wearing my hamiliton black city with red/green florentine pod. &#9786;


----------



## Karinast

muchstuff said:


> Yup!


Hi,
New here on PurseForum. I am crazy about Balenciaga, and I am thinking about buying a "First" just love it:o) Can I ask where you are from, and what the price is for a "First" where you come from?
Tia!
Karina


----------



## muchstuff

Karinast said:


> Hi,
> New here on PurseForum. I am crazy about Balenciaga, and I am thinking about buying a "First" just love it:o) Can I ask where you are from, and what the price is for a "First" where you come from?
> Tia!
> Karina



I'm in Vancouver, Canada. Sorry, not sure what they go for new here, I purchased mine on the secondary market.


----------



## muchstuff

Mod shot of my daughter rocking my new 2010 Coquelicot First. Gorgeous bag, just had to post a pic of it, but sadly have decided it's not a colour that I'd carry.


----------



## Naminami

muchstuff said:


> Mod shot of my daughter rocking my new 2010 Coquelicot First. Gorgeous bag, just had to post a pic of it, but sadly have decided it's not a colour that I'd carry.


Wow still beautiful after almost 6 year. Great to know how is you maintained her?


----------



## muchstuff

Naminami said:


> Wow still beautiful after almost 6 year. Great to know how is you maintained her?



Just purchased it NWT.Got very lucky but it's just not my colour...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Mod shot of my daughter rocking my new 2010 Coquelicot First. Gorgeous bag, just had to post a pic of it, but sadly have decided it's not a colour that I'd carry.



This is gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous!



I knnooowwwww....


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> Mod shot of my daughter rocking my new 2010 Coquelicot First. Gorgeous bag, just had to post a pic of it, but sadly have decided it's not a colour that I'd carry.




It's gorgeous! Is it more red or more orange? That's too bad that it didn't work out for you


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> It's gorgeous! Is it more red or more orange? That's too bad that it didn't work out for you



More an orange red than a blue red, the colour in the pic is pretty accurate. If I could have a Bal gallery I'd keep her, but I can't justify keeping a bag I'm sure I would barely use. Poo.


----------



## kajsabet

muchstuff said:


> Mod shot of my daughter rocking my new 2010 Coquelicot First. Gorgeous bag, just had to post a pic of it, but sadly have decided it's not a colour that I'd carry.




It's really great. Too bad you won't wear it!


----------



## muchstuff

kajsabet said:


> It's really great. Too bad you won't wear it!



It's OK, I'll let it go...but have found something else!!!! Reveal to follow once it arrives


----------



## kajsabet

muchstuff said:


> It's OK, I'll let it go...but have found something else!!!! Reveal to follow once it arrives




Hahahahahaha, of course you have!  looking forward to that reveal!


----------



## muchstuff

kajsabet said:


> Hahahahahaha, of course you have!  looking forward to that reveal!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Mod shot of my daughter rocking my new 2010 Coquelicot First. Gorgeous bag, just had to post a pic of it, but sadly have decided it's not a colour that I'd carry.



Awesome mod shots!!! Truly a gorgeous bag, but I get what you're saying if you know you won't use it (been there, done that too many times!)


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome mod shots!!! Truly a gorgeous bag, but I get what you're saying if you know you won't use it (been there, done that too many times!)



I guess we all have at one time or another...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Mod shot of my daughter rocking my new 2010 Coquelicot First. Gorgeous bag, just had to post a pic of it, but sadly *have decided it's not a colour that I'd carry.*



I wouldn't carry it either , but I love to look on it


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> I wouldn't carry it either , but I love to look on it



I'd love to see someone else walking down the street with it though!


----------



## Loulou2015

muchstuff said:


> I'd love to see someone else walking down the street with it though!


That is gorgeous leather and a pristine first! I've had to eat my words in that I once said that red Bals weren't my thing--I have definitely changed my tune, as I now appreciate their true beauty, but I still can't buy one as I can't work it, but I do love ogling them I agree!


----------



## muchstuff

Loulou2015 said:


> That is gorgeous leather and a pristine first! I've had to eat my words in that I once said that red Bals weren't my thing--I have definitely changed my tune, as I now appreciate their true beauty, but I still can't buy one as I can't work it, but I do love ogling them I agree!



Many many shades of red...I think it's all a matter of finding one that works for you. There are some that are far more subtle than others. Coq is gorgeous but I need something that's a more neutral red! and I've found it (or shall I say a certain lovely PFer found it for me)...stay tuned for a reveal in a week or so...


----------



## Just Violet

muchstuff said:


> Mod shot of my daughter rocking my new 2010 Coquelicot First. Gorgeous bag, just had to post a pic of it, but sadly have decided it's not a colour that I'd carry.



OMG it's stunning!!! I love it


----------



## mere girl

muchstuff said:


> More an orange red than a blue red, the colour in the pic is pretty accurate. If I could have a Bal gallery I'd keep her, but I can't justify keeping a bag I'm sure I would barely use. Poo.



It does look beautiful! Is it a  2011 or 2012 as the later year was often a little orangey whereas 2011 was usually a true red..


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Many many shades of red...I think it's all a matter of finding one that works for you. There are some that are far more subtle than others. Coq is gorgeous but I need something that's a more neutral red! and I've found it (or shall I say a certain lovely PFer found it for me)...stay tuned for a reveal in a week or so...



I think sanguine would be the perfect red for you.


----------



## s.tighe

Finnnnalllly Friday. Ditching the corporate monkey suit, indulging in all-black-everything. s/s '07 classic city, barney's NY house label moto, pony hair tiger stripe flats, Warby Parker aviators. Aaaahhhhh. No heels for at least 3 more days.


----------



## muchstuff

mere girl said:


> It does look beautiful! Is it a  2011 or 2012 as the later year was often a little orangey whereas 2011 was usually a true red..



F/W 2011. I see it as an orangey red but it's all in the eye of the beholder. Beautiful colour no matter what!


----------



## muchstuff

Just Violet said:


> OMG it's stunning!!! I love it



Just as an FYI, it's beautiful against a deep, vibrant purple IMO!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just Violet said:


> OMG it's stunning!!! I love it



ditto. i'd wear it!


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ditto. i'd wear it!



It was a tough decision but I just knew It wasn't quite the right colour for me...doesn't make it any less beautiful though!


----------



## LostInBal

s.tighe said:


> Finnnnalllly Friday. Ditching the corporate monkey suit, indulging in all-black-everything. s/s '07 classic city, barney's NY house label moto, pony hair tiger stripe flats, Warby Parker aviators. Aaaahhhhh. No heels for at least 3 more days.



Cool shot!!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Finnnnalllly Friday. Ditching the corporate monkey suit, indulging in all-black-everything. s/s '07 classic city, barney's NY house label moto, pony hair tiger stripe flats, Warby Parker aviators. Aaaahhhhh. No heels for at least 3 more days.



Great style...and that 07 leather looks gorgeous!


----------



## catsinthebag

s.tighe said:


> Finnnnalllly Friday. Ditching the corporate monkey suit, indulging in all-black-everything. s/s '07 classic city, barney's NY house label moto, pony hair tiger stripe flats, Warby Parker aviators. Aaaahhhhh. No heels for at least 3 more days.



I love every single thing in this photo!


----------



## s.tighe

aalinne_72 said:


> Cool shot!!





muchstuff said:


> Great style...and that 07 leather looks gorgeous!





catsinthebag said:


> I love every single thing in this photo!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Auvina15

s.tighe said:


> Finnnnalllly Friday. Ditching the corporate monkey suit, indulging in all-black-everything. s/s '07 classic city, barney's NY house label moto, pony hair tiger stripe flats, Warby Parker aviators. Aaaahhhhh. No heels for at least 3 more days.



I just love this timeless piece!!! So beautiful!


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> Mod shot of my daughter rocking my new 2010 Coquelicot First. Gorgeous bag, just had to post a pic of it, but sadly have decided it's not a colour that I'd carry.



I like this red actually!!!


----------



## Auvina15

I just received this blue paon a couple days ago, using her for the first time today, totally in love!!! Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> I like this red actually!!!



So do I  Just have to find the right red for me...


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> I just received this blue paon a couple days ago, using her for the first time today, totally in love!!! Thanks for letting me share!!!



Lovely colour!


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> Lovely colour!



Thank you! I was not sure about this color at first but then I love it, I think it's unique!


----------



## yuki920923

Just got my burgundy papier A4 today  

So excited and feel terrible for putting my laptop in this bag - should I do something to protect the bottom of the bag from losing shape?

Also didn't know the mirror is much smaller on papier compared to the city - random observation


----------



## chowlover2

yuki920923 said:


> View attachment 3299606
> View attachment 3299607
> View attachment 3299608
> 
> Just got my burgundy papier A4 today
> 
> So excited and feel terrible for putting my laptop in this bag - should I do something to protect the bottom of the bag from losing shape?
> 
> Also didn't know the mirror is much smaller on papier compared to the city - random observation




So pretty, am a sucker for dark reds!


----------



## peacebabe

arh ....... Papier !!!! My weakness for it ! 




yuki920923 said:


> View attachment 3299606
> View attachment 3299607
> View attachment 3299608
> 
> Just got my burgundy papier A4 today
> 
> So excited and feel terrible for putting my laptop in this bag - should I do something to protect the bottom of the bag from losing shape?
> 
> Also didn't know the mirror is much smaller on papier compared to the city - random observation


----------



## Kmora

Auvina15 said:


> I just received this blue paon a couple days ago, using her for the first time today, totally in love!!! Thanks for letting me share!!!




Wow, this color is really nice!


----------



## LostInBal

yuki920923 said:


> View attachment 3299606
> View attachment 3299607
> View attachment 3299608
> 
> Just got my burgundy papier A4 today
> 
> So excited and feel terrible for putting my laptop in this bag - should I do something to protect the bottom of the bag from losing shape?
> 
> Also didn't know the mirror is much smaller on papier compared to the city - random observation



Gorgeous, gorgeous!!. Love sooo much the papier.. The color is TDF


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Finnnnalllly Friday. Ditching the corporate monkey suit, indulging in all-black-everything. s/s '07 classic city, barney's NY house label moto, pony hair tiger stripe flats, Warby Parker aviators. Aaaahhhhh. No heels for at least 3 more days.



LOVE this pic! Awesome shoes, & bag of course!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I just received this blue paon a couple days ago, using her for the first time today, totally in love!!! Thanks for letting me share!!!



Beautiful color...looks terrific on you!! Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

Need some cheery spring color so carrying 10th anniversary City in pink lizard


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Need some cheery spring color so carrying 10th anniversary City in pink lizard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299848



Amazing!!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Amazing!!



Thanks so much aalinne! This one does make me smile


----------



## LostInBal

Today it's turn for my 08 Anthra work RH. Still not broken in, I shoul wear it a little more


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Today it's turn for my 08 Anthra work RH. Still not broken in, I shoul wear it a little more




Totally adore both the Work bag & anthracite-she's a winner & will keep getting better & better![emoji4]


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE this pic! Awesome shoes, & bag of course!!



Thanks Kendie! And I love your pink lizard city against that brick wall, awesome bag & artsy shot! xx


----------



## s.tighe

aalinne_72 said:


> Today it's turn for my 08 Anthra work RH. Still not broken in, I shoul wear it a little more



This bag makes me weak in the knees. That anthra is my ideal charcoal gray. I could stare at it for forever. You lucky lucky girl!


----------



## Kmora

aalinne_72 said:


> Today it's turn for my 08 Anthra work RH. Still not broken in, I shoul wear it a little more




It is really amazing that you have a 8 year old Balenciaga that is still not broken in  it's lovely!


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Thanks Kendie! And I love your pink lizard city against that brick wall, awesome bag & artsy shot! xx



Thanks so much s.tighe / fellow Bal lover! My husband always mocks me when I take pics of my bags!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much s.tighe / fellow Bal lover! My husband always mocks me when I take pics of my bags!



Lol mine does too. But he does the same with his surfboards, so I have reciprocal mocking rights! And I guess I can kind of understand why he thinks I'm a nut job for loving this teensy little subset in the world of handbags... I'd probably think my wife was a little touched too if I was him!


----------



## Auvina15

Kmora said:


> Wow, this color is really nice!


Thank you Kmora!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful color...looks terrific on you!! Congrats!


Thank you Kendie26!


----------



## Auvina15

yuki920923 said:


> View attachment 3299606
> View attachment 3299607
> View attachment 3299608
> 
> Just got my burgundy papier A4 today
> 
> So excited and feel terrible for putting my laptop in this bag - should I do something to protect the bottom of the bag from losing shape?
> 
> Also didn't know the mirror is much smaller on papier compared to the city - random observation


Beautiful papier! This color would go well with any outfit!!!



Kendie26 said:


> Need some cheery spring color so carrying 10th anniversary City in pink lizard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299848


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Naminami

Hello. Ma weekend with mini


----------



## LostInBal

Naminami said:


> Hello. Ma weekend with mini



How cute!!


----------



## Samia

Today


----------



## LostInBal

Today 07 Naturel Brief GGH and 08 Black Cherry MU


----------



## Just Violet

It's a grey sunday so i cheered it up with my Sorbet hip and a pinklicious armstack, including my cyclamen triple tour bracelet


----------



## Just Violet

Naminami said:


> Hello. Ma weekend with mini



Awesome red


----------



## maddie66

Just Violet said:


> It's a grey sunday so i cheered it up with my Sorbet hip and a pinklicious armstack, including my cyclamen triple tour bracelet
> 
> View attachment 3300809




LOVE!!!!!  [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Just Violet

maddie66 said:


> LOVE!!!!!  [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



Thank you


----------



## chowlover2

Naminami said:


> Hello. Ma weekend with mini




You look adorable!


----------



## Kmora

Just Violet said:


> It's a grey sunday so i cheered it up with my Sorbet hip and a pinklicious armstack, including my cyclamen triple tour bracelet
> 
> View attachment 3300809




Hahaha, wow! What a bomb of color! Makes me happy to see and must be wonderful to wear!


----------



## Kmora

Naminami said:


> Hello. Ma weekend with mini




You look great and nice red details in your outfit!


----------



## Just Violet

Kmora said:


> Hahaha, wow! What a bomb of color! Makes me happy to see and must be wonderful to wear!



Thank you i love matching bracelets with bags


----------



## Kmora

Just Violet said:


> Thank you i love matching bracelets with bags




And I think you really pull it off as well!  I love bright colors but seems to be wearing most dark neutrals during fall and winter but when spring arrives my colors appear again  just need to get myself some colorful bags as well.


----------



## Loulou2015

s.tighe said:


> Finnnnalllly Friday. Ditching the corporate monkey suit, indulging in all-black-everything. s/s '07 classic city, barney's NY house label moto, pony hair tiger stripe flats, Warby Parker aviators. Aaaahhhhh. No heels for at least 3 more days.


Lucky gal! Gorge! Hope you are enjoying your weekend  Black is my fav--I was just kicking myself for getting rid of my tiger calf hair pony mules awhile back--I never wore them and now they are back in style!


----------



## peacebabe

Wow !!! love your color pop !



Just Violet said:


> It's a grey sunday so i cheered it up with my Sorbet hip and a pinklicious armstack, including my cyclamen triple tour bracelet
> View attachment 3300809


----------



## Just Violet

Kmora said:


> And I think you really pull it off as well!  I love bright colors but seems to be wearing most dark neutrals during fall and winter but when spring arrives my colors appear again  just need to get myself some colorful bags as well.



Thanks  i use bright colors also in fall to light up my black or denim outfits


----------



## Just Violet

peacebabe said:


> Wow !!! love your color pop !



Thank you very much


----------



## Kmora

Just Violet said:


> Thanks  i use bright colors also in fall to light up my black or denim outfits




Yes, I sometimes do that as well (I have a bright green backpack for work hehe) but find me wearing most colors during summer. It is very dark in Sweden during winter. Sun rise at almost 9 in morning and sets 14.30 in afternoon, 5.5h of sunshine - if it is good weather, which normally not..:/ but during summer we have a lot of light


----------



## Kmora

Just Violet said:


> Thanks  i use bright colors also in fall to light up my black or denim outfits







This is my "neutral" backpack which I use for my office work haha!


----------



## cat1967

Just Violet said:


> Thanks  i use bright colors also in fall to light up my black or denim outfits


Me too.  Fall and Winter.  I actually wear all my Bal colors in Winter to give my dull outfits a pop of color.


----------



## Just Violet

cat1967 said:


> Me too.  Fall and Winter.  I actually wear all my Bal colors in Winter to give my dull outfits a pop of color.



High five girl winter without color would be so boring


----------



## Just Violet

Kmora said:


> View attachment 3301661
> 
> 
> This is my "neutral" backpack which I use for my office work haha!



It's a nice pop shade of green


----------



## Kmora

Just Violet said:


> It's a nice pop shade of green




It's my favourite green  and also green is my favourite color. So great backpack for me  all year round of course


----------



## cat1967

Just Violet said:


> High five girl winter without color would be so boring



That is so true.


----------



## oliviamaurice

Just Violet said:


> It's a grey sunday so i cheered it up with my Sorbet hip and a pinklicious armstack, including my cyclamen triple tour bracelet
> View attachment 3300809



WOWWEE! it looks so effective! Fantastic!


----------



## oliviamaurice

Recently this officier twiggy became my good companion.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

dark knight town.. she's guarding a corner... kinda looks grumpy today


----------



## oliviamaurice

ccbaggirl89 said:


> dark knight town.. she's guarding a corner... kinda looks grumpy today



Lovely bag! Hope you are alright though!


----------



## Livia1

oliviamaurice said:


> Recently this officier twiggy became my good companion.




Gorgeous! My fave Bal blue


----------



## ccbaggirl89

oliviamaurice said:


> Recently this officier twiggy became my good companion.




just saw this as i posted my own pic. it's lovely... makes me want a twiggy!


----------



## Just Violet

oliviamaurice said:


> WOWWEE! it looks so effective! Fantastic!



Thank you, and i love your twiggy!!


----------



## Iamminda

Bleu lavande city today.


----------



## s.tighe

oliviamaurice said:


> Recently this officier twiggy became my good companion.



No words for the love I have for this color. Such an awesome bag. Congrats again on the find, you rock it well!


----------



## s.tighe

oliviamaurice said:


> Recently this officier twiggy became my good companion.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> dark knight town.. she's guarding a corner... kinda looks grumpy today





Iamminda said:


> Bleu lavande city today.
> 
> View attachment 3302659



Dang! I guess today was the day for Bal's best blues! All so beautiful. I've always been so in love with blue lavande, just one of those colors I know I'd take out to stare at but not use and would give me anxiety sitting in my closet looking beautiful, so I always appreciate when pics are posted here.


----------



## Elaine1904

ME city in rose des sable 

I was planning to wear this today to work- but I'm stuck at home sick now! Just lying in bed next to my handbag and cat! And no, I'm not so sad to tuck my bag in with me, I'm in my study which also happens to be a guest bedroom. I like sleeping in the guest bedroom during the day because it's nicer in the mornings


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Dang! I guess today was the day for Bal's best blues! All so beautiful. I've always been so in love with blue lavande, just one of those colors I know I'd take out to stare at but not use and would give me anxiety sitting in my closet looking beautiful, so I always appreciate when pics are posted here.



Thanks .  This is my one and only.  I can't even imagine how to pick my second one since there are so many pretty colors out there when I factor in the preloved market.  Luckily, I love my BL.


----------



## goofball

Elaine1904 said:


> View attachment 3302932
> 
> 
> ME city in rose des sable
> 
> I was planning to wear this today to work- but I'm stuck at home sick now! Just lying in bed next to my handbag and cat! And no, I'm not so sad to tuck my bag in with me, I'm in my study which also happens to be a guest bedroom. I like sleeping in the guest bedroom during the day because it's nicer in the mornings


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Kmora

Elaine1904 said:


> View attachment 3302932
> 
> 
> ME city in rose des sable
> 
> I was planning to wear this today to work- but I'm stuck at home sick now! Just lying in bed next to my handbag and cat! And no, I'm not so sad to tuck my bag in with me, I'm in my study which also happens to be a guest bedroom. I like sleeping in the guest bedroom during the day because it's nicer in the mornings




Looks lovely! Really want this bag but don't have the money right now :/


----------



## oliviamaurice

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous! My fave Bal blue





ccbaggirl89 said:


> just saw this as i posted my own pic. it's lovely... makes me want a twiggy!





Just Violet said:


> Thank you, and i love your twiggy!!





s.tighe said:


> No words for the love I have for this color. Such an awesome bag. Congrats again on the find, you rock it well!



Thank you very much. I am really happy with its size and colour. Such a practical bag.  I really don't get why Balenciaga discontinued them and Days.


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Bleu lavande city today.
> 
> View attachment 3302659



I love bleu lavande!!! Lucky you


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> I love bleu lavande!!! Lucky you



Thanks!  I like your collection


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Thanks!  I like your collection



Thank you very much


----------



## Auvina15

Elaine1904 said:


> View attachment 3302932
> 
> 
> ME city in rose des sable
> 
> I was planning to wear this today to work- but I'm stuck at home sick now! Just lying in bed next to my handbag and cat! And no, I'm not so sad to tuck my bag in with me, I'm in my study which also happens to be a guest bedroom. I like sleeping in the guest bedroom during the day because it's nicer in the mornings



Woa this color is TDF, so pretty!!!!


----------



## Elaine1904

Auvina15 said:


> Woa this color is TDF, so pretty!!!!




Thanks 
She's a beaut


----------



## Karinast

muchstuff said:


> I'm in Vancouver, Canada. Sorry, not sure what they go for new here, I purchased mine on the secondary market.


Thank you. I may order through a "safe" website!


----------



## Kendie26

My black Work bag with GS21HW. She's broken in now & slouchy[emoji4]


----------



## jessca93

I only own 1 balenciaga and bought it @ a thift store for $100.00 ive searched everywhere 2 try and find out which bag it is but the closest looking bag i found to it was the White hobo brief arena gint 21 with huge gold hardware..I love this bag soo much and its soo soft and quality and made me truely fall in love with balenciaga..


----------



## Livia1

jessca93 said:


> I only own 1 balenciaga and bought it @ a thift store for $100.00 ive searched everywhere 2 try and find out which bag it is but the closest looking bag i found to it was the White hobo brief arena gint 21 with huge gold hardware..I love this bag soo much and its soo soft and quality and made me truely fall in love with balenciaga..




Try posting a picture in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...or-style-year-authenticated-bbags-397784.html


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> My black Work bag with GS21HW. She's broken in now & slouchy[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305069



love. your. bags.


----------



## Just Violet

Elaine1904 said:


> View attachment 3302932
> 
> 
> ME city in rose des sable




Wow it's Gorgeous and so chic!!


----------



## Andrea777

My new to me girl


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> love. your. bags.



you are so sweet s.tighe!!! Love.your.bags.too!!!


----------



## Heart Star

Murier Folk for me this week. Such an easy bag to carry!


----------



## muchstuff

Andrea777 said:


> My new to me girl



 I may have to look at that style...


----------



## Gizm0m0

Hi Bal ladies. 

Balenciaga has a model called "Boston"? Looks like a Polly but I'm not sure?


----------



## mtstmichel

Elaine1904 said:


> View attachment 3302932
> 
> 
> ME city in rose des sable
> 
> I was planning to wear this today to work- but I'm stuck at home sick now! Just lying in bed next to my handbag and cat! And no, I'm not so sad to tuck my bag in with me, I'm in my study which also happens to be a guest bedroom. I like sleeping in the guest bedroom during the day because it's nicer in the mornings




Absolutely stunning! I love the color. This baby is on my wish list! Congrats and I hope you feel better soon so you can enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City *


----------



## Andrea777

muchstuff said:


> I may have to look at that style...



It's huge covers my butt I love it!


----------



## jessca93

Livia1 said:


> Try posting a picture in this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...or-style-year-authenticated-bbags-397784.html


Thank you sooo much Hun.. I really appreciate this..


----------



## s.tighe

Andrea777 said:


> It's huge covers my butt I love it!



Hahaha I love this. I've considered the PT on theory that it's wideness would make me look narrower! Lol.


----------



## ksuromax

My Street in raisin. perfect size for me


----------



## jessca93

My orange lambskin balenciaga laptop/iPad/work case/brief...


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> My Street in raisin. perfect size for me



Awesome!!!! Such a rare style!!! Perfect combo with sgh!!


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Awesome!!!! Such a rare style!!! Perfect combo with sgh!!


 
Thanks!! actually, it's my perfect match - I love silver, I love purple colour, and I love the size if it, not too baggy (like most of Bbags) and not too small for GH


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> My Street in raisin. perfect size for me



That is adorable and what a great size!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> That is adorable and what a great size!


 
Thanks


----------



## Loulou2015

ksuromax said:


> My Street in raisin. perfect size for me


Wow!! Thanks for posting--I have never seen that style/model--didn't know the street existed!  love it and love the purple with GSH!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> My Street in raisin. perfect size for me



Wow, violet.. violet..


----------



## Andrea777

s.tighe said:


> Hahaha I love this. I've considered the PT on theory that it's wideness would make me look narrower! Lol.



My moto is the bigger the bag the smaller my butt looks!


----------



## ksuromax

Loulou2015 said:


> Wow!! Thanks for posting--I have never seen that style/model--didn't know the street existed!  love it and love the purple with GSH!




LOL it's funny, 'cause I didn't know about Street either until I joined the club... 
and at the same time this beauty turned up, so I grabbed it! 



aalinne_72 said:


> Wow, violet.. violet..


 yep, yep


----------



## Just Violet

First trip out with my dark violet city (i know...it looks more like my ultraviolet bracelet than a dark violet with Sun light)


----------



## chowlover2

Just Violet said:


> First trip out with my dark violet city (i know...it looks more like my ultraviolet bracelet than a dark violet with Sun light)
> 
> View attachment 3307055




Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> First trip out with my dark violet city (i know...it looks more like my ultraviolet bracelet than a dark violet with Sun light)
> View attachment 3307055




Stunner!!


----------



## Livia1

Just Violet said:


> First trip out with my dark violet city (i know...it looks more like my ultraviolet bracelet than a dark violet with Sun light)
> View attachment 3307055





chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!





ksuromax said:


> Stunner!!




What they said ^^


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just Violet said:


> First trip out with my dark violet city (i know...it looks more like my ultraviolet bracelet than a dark violet with Sun light)
> 
> View attachment 3307055




This color is awesome!


----------



## Just Violet

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!







ksuromax said:


> Stunner!!







Livia1 said:


> What they said ^^




Thank you sweeties


----------



## Just Violet

dangerouscurves said:


> This color is awesome!




Thank you  it's one of the cutest purple ever to me


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> First trip out with my dark violet city (i know...it looks more like my ultraviolet bracelet than a dark violet with Sun light)
> View attachment 3307055



That is so gorgeous!  What is the name of that purple city (also gorgeous) in your avatar?


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> That is so gorgeous!  What is the name of that purple city (also gorgeous) in your avatar?




Thank you  it's a mini city ultraviolet with rh


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> Thank you  it's a mini city ultraviolet with rh



You really rock it!


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> You really rock it!




Thank you very much sweety


----------



## ccbaggirl89

2005 chocolate first... she'll be with me all week... all bals are on a weekly rotation


----------



## jellyv

jessca93 said:


> My orange lambskin balenciaga laptop/iPad/work case/brief...



It's hard to see it clearly. What's the style called, and where did you find it?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo


----------



## catsinthebag

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo



This is gorgeous. What color is it?


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo


Love your Velo.


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out to lunch today with my DH and my Rose Gold City in Rose Thulian.  I love this bag so much.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Going out to lunch today with my DH and my Rose Gold City in Rose Thulian.  I love this bag so much.



I love this color!


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo




Love this, what color is this?


Dextersmom said:


> Going out to lunch today with my DH and my Rose Gold City in Rose Thulian.  I love this bag so much.




Gorgeous!


----------



## Andrea777

Livia1 said:


> What they said ^^



Beautiful color.


----------



## Dextersmom

Out to lunch again today with DH and my Rose Gold City in Rose Thulian.


----------



## Lakotan

I love Rose Thulian too, I have it in Flat Clutch which I carry with me every day, such a cheerful and friendly color. I love the look of your lunch too , wish I were there...


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this color!


Me too. Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

chowlover2 said:


> Love this, what color is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Lakotan said:


> I love Rose Thulian too, I have it in Flat Clutch which I carry with me every day, such a cheerful and friendly color. I love the look of your lunch too , wish I were there...


It was a really yummy lunch.  Would love to see a pic of your clutch sometime.


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo



I may have missed it, but what colour is this, it's beautiful.


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> I may have missed it, but what colour is this, it's beautiful.



(maybe '13 cigar fonce or '14 charbon?)


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> (maybe '13 cigar fonce or '14 charbon?)



Thanks, it has great depth of colour.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Been wearing my yummy '12 black mrggh PT every single day for weeks


----------



## Livia1

hrhsunshine said:


> Been wearing my yummy '12 black mrggh PT every single day for weeks




Holy c...! That leather is insane 
(so you do have Bal's left  Just asked in the January/February thread)


----------



## oliviamaurice

My Ultraviolet town  [emoji7]


----------



## s.tighe

My recently neglected 2013 Cigar Fonce


----------



## JoeyLouis

Dextersmom said:


> Out to lunch again today with DH and my Rose Gold City in Rose Thulian.




Mm lovely bag. Lovely fish tacos at George's


----------



## Dextersmom

hrhsunshine said:


> Been wearing my yummy '12 black mrggh PT every single day for weeks
> 
> farm2.staticflickr.com/1692/25423209533_6640a634de_c.jpg


Gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

oliviamaurice said:


> View attachment 3311192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ultraviolet town  [emoji7]


OMG&#8230;.that color is beautiful.


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> My recently neglected 2013 Cigar Fonce


So pretty and the color is so rich&#8230;.I regret passing that one by.


----------



## Livia1

oliviamaurice said:


> View attachment 3311192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ultraviolet town  [emoji7]




Gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

JoeyLouis said:


> Mm lovely bag. Lovely fish tacos at George's


Thank you&#8230;..my husband loves their fish tacos&#8230;.I am a vegetarian so the farro salad is my go-to there.


----------



## oliviamaurice

Dextersmom said:


> OMG.that color is beautiful.



Thank you.


----------



## oliviamaurice

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you.  Hope we would have more sunshine and then I could use this colour more.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## Just Violet

hrhsunshine said:


> Been wearing my yummy '12 black mrggh PT every single day for weeks



Amazing combo!!!! Leather looks fantastic too!!


----------



## Just Violet

oliviamaurice said:


> View attachment 3311192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ultraviolet town  [emoji7]



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Just Violet

s.tighe said:


> My recently neglected 2013 Cigar Fonce



I love this shade of brown!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Just Violet said:


> Amazing combo!!!! Leather looks fantastic too!!




Thank you! Yes, the leather is T...D...F


----------



## Dextersmom

In the backyard this afternoon with my classic Town in Bleu Glaci.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> In the backyard this afternoon with my classic Town in Bleu Glaci.



Lovely blue!


----------



## msPing

My new black city with the classic silver hardware. I'm so glad I chose this in silver, and honestly one of the best Balenciaga bags I've owned!

View attachment 3311531


I am also glad Balenciaga introduced the regular hardware in silver and gold! Falling in love with bbags all over again [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ckim1783

purses & pugs said:


> Outremer RH Velo today as well
> Vert Thyme GGH CP
> Ruby RH CP
> Officier mm
> Black moto jacket


cute~


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Lovely blue!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

msPing said:


> My new black city with the classic silver hardware. I'm so glad I chose this in silver, and honestly one of the best Balenciaga bags I've owned!
> 
> View attachment 3311531
> 
> 
> I am also glad Balenciaga introduced the regular hardware in silver and gold! Falling in love with bbags all over again [emoji173]&#65039;


Very Pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

msPing said:


> My new black city with the classic silver hardware. I'm so glad I chose this in silver, and honestly one of the best Balenciaga bags I've owned!
> 
> View attachment 3311531
> 
> 
> I am also glad Balenciaga introduced the regular hardware in silver and gold! Falling in love with bbags all over again [emoji173]&#65039;



Very nice!  What year is this one?


----------



## msPing

Iamminda said:


> Very nice!  What year is this one?




2016 spring collection [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]


----------



## s.tighe

Just Violet said:


> I love this shade of brown!





Dextersmom said:


> So pretty and the color is so rich.I regret passing that one by.



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> My recently neglected 2013 Cigar Fonce



Mmmm Mmmm Mmmmm!!! Brown is my favorite color & this one is an amazing beauty!! Prettiest City I've seen in a while


----------



## s.tighe

msPing said:


> My new black city with the classic silver hardware. I'm so glad I chose this in silver, and honestly one of the best Balenciaga bags I've owned!
> 
> View attachment 3311531
> 
> 
> I am also glad Balenciaga introduced the regular hardware in silver and gold! Falling in love with bbags all over again [emoji173]&#65039;



Phenomenal. Congrats! This is as close to perfection as a handbag can come IMO!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Mmmm Mmmm Mmmmm!!! Brown is my favorite color & this one is an amazing beauty!! Prettiest City I've seen in a while



Thanks Kendie  I got lucky on this one. It was the second Bal I ever got, a gift from my husband, and with no knowledge of the brand at all he walked into Neimans and just said, "I need a dark brown one." It was the last one they had, and it turned out to be incredible smooth, thick leather. It looks more like a bag from '08 or '09 than '13, and it has subtle red undertones IRL. I don't carry it much, but I'm always happy when I do!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Thanks Kendie  I got lucky on this one. It was the second Bal I ever got, a gift from my husband, and with no knowledge of the brand at all he walked into Neimans and just said, "I need a dark brown one." It was the last one they had, and it turned out to be incredible smooth, thick leather. It looks more like a bag from '08 or '09 than '13, and it has subtle red undertones IRL. I don't carry it much, but I'm always happy when I do!



That's so awesome! Tell your husband he did GREAT that day!! SO sweet of him. My husband is sick to death hearing Balenciaga & me yelling at him when he picks up 1 of my bags! I have a Charbon brown Bal but it was an impulse buy & not in a style I prefer so when I saw yours, I sighed (a happy sigh for you!)


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> That's so awesome! Tell your husband he did GREAT that day!! SO sweet of him. My husband is sick to death hearing Balenciaga & me yelling at him when he picks up 1 of my bags! I have a Charbon brown Bal but it was an impulse buy & not in a style I prefer so when I saw yours, I sighed (a happy sigh for you!)



It was very sweet of my husband. But in truth it was before I discovered the Balenciaga resale world and you can bet that, today, he is as worn out on the word "Balenciaga" as any of our husbands are, for sure. He's convinced I've secretly taken out a second mortgage on the house!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> My recently neglected 2013 Cigar Fonce



Amazing colour and the leather looks beautiful


----------



## Sarah03

msPing said:


> My new black city with the classic silver hardware. I'm so glad I chose this in silver, and honestly one of the best Balenciaga bags I've owned!
> 
> View attachment 3311531
> 
> 
> I am also glad Balenciaga introduced the regular hardware in silver and gold! Falling in love with bbags all over again [emoji173]&#65039;




This is a beauty!!


----------



## TaraP

msPing said:


> My new black city with the classic silver hardware. I'm so glad I chose this in silver, and honestly one of the best Balenciaga bags I've owned!
> 
> View attachment 3311531
> 
> 
> I am also glad Balenciaga introduced the regular hardware in silver and gold! Falling in love with bbags all over again [emoji173]&#65039;



I think this is the most beautiful, perfect Bal I've ever seen.  You're such a lucky lady. 

Seriously, it's gorgeous... The leather looks amazing. Is it matte or just less shiny than usual? Yours is the first city on tPF that I've seen with the new silver rh.


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Amazing colour and the leather looks beautiful



Thanks girl


----------



## msPing

TaraP said:


> I think this is the most beautiful, perfect Bal I've ever seen.  You're such a lucky lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, it's gorgeous... The leather looks amazing. Is it matte or just less shiny than usual? Yours is the first city on tPF that I've seen with the new silver rh.




Thank you [emoji8] the leather is less shiny, not matte though! 
I'm so in love that I'm wanting more withe the silver HW!!


----------



## TaraP

msPing said:


> Thank you [emoji8] the leather is less shiny, not matte though!
> I'm so in love that I'm wanting more withe the silver HW!!



I don't blame you.  

I have the Gris Fossile with silver rh on the way. It should be here next week. 

I super excited. I'll definitely post pics.


----------



## msPing

TaraP said:


> I don't blame you.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Gris Fossile with silver rh on the way. It should be here next week.
> 
> 
> 
> I super excited. I'll definitely post pics.




Yes must show me!!!!! I wanted that combo too, by I had my heart seton black!


----------



## ksuromax

yayayay!!! been off for a few days and nearly missed so many gems! 
the Velo is just cosmic! I need to cut my credit card to resist the temptation....


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo




What colour / year is it??


----------



## Andrea777

ksuromax said:


> yayayay!!! been off for a few days and nearly missed so many gems!
> the Velo is just cosmic! I need to cut my credit card to resist the temptation....



I need to delete my eBay app!


----------



## ksuromax

Andrea777 said:


> I need to delete my eBay app!




I knew it would be a slippery road for me so I never installed one.... lol


----------



## Kendie26

msPing said:


> My new black city with the classic silver hardware. I'm so glad I chose this in silver, and honestly one of the best Balenciaga bags I've owned!
> 
> View attachment 3311531
> 
> 
> I am also glad Balenciaga introduced the regular hardware in silver and gold! Falling in love with bbags all over again [emoji173]&#65039;



true perfection!!! Big congrats & enjoy!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City today *


----------



## pzammie

2014 Bleu Persan First and 2015 Classic Continental Zip Around[emoji170][emoji169][emoji172][emoji171]


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> 2014 Bleu Persan First and 2015 Classic Continental Zip Around[emoji170][emoji169][emoji172][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314860
> View attachment 3314861



that's a really beautiful blue!! I love it with gold harware & in the First model. Great bag!


----------



## dolali

Used my 06 Ink City one last time before she goes to find a new home


----------



## msPing

dolali said:


> Used my 06 Ink City one last time before she goes to find a new home




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; awe what a beauty.. I remember this was my first ever Balenciaga bag I purchased!


----------



## visionsofthyme

Excited to share my very first Balenciaga bag - I'm in love! (I want more now..) 

Took her to work with me today.

S/S 2014 Work in Gris Pyrite with G12 hardware


----------



## muchstuff

visionsofthyme said:


> Excited to share my very first Balenciaga bag - I'm in love! (I want more now..)
> 
> Took her to work with me today.
> 
> S/S 2014 Work in Gris Pyrite with G12 hardware



How pretty, you're going to want more...


----------



## Kendie26

visionsofthyme said:


> Excited to share my very first Balenciaga bag - I'm in love! (I want more now..)
> 
> Took her to work with me today.
> 
> S/S 2014 Work in Gris Pyrite with G12 hardware



Totally gorgeous! Awesome color combo with the HW. CONGRATS!!

muchstuff is right....you will want more!


----------



## Kendie26

dolali said:


> Used my 06 Ink City one last time before she goes to find a new home



Beautiful! I hope her new owner loves her as you did. I have an ink 06 twiggy & the color is fabulous!


----------



## Kendie26

Bal part time


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^   color !



s.tighe said:


> (maybe '13 cigar fonce or '14 charbon?)



No , it has been dyed 
and I love the result , it's a dusty , smocky purple ... or something like that ...  :greengrin:


----------



## s.tighe

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^   color !
> 
> 
> 
> No , it has been dyed
> and I love the result , it's a dusty , smocky purple ... or something like that ...  :greengrin:



Very nice result! Wow, it doesn't look like a dyed bag!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Bal part time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316220



As usual... beautiful


----------



## s.tighe

visionsofthyme said:


> Excited to share my very first Balenciaga bag - I'm in love! (I want more now..)
> 
> Took her to work with me today.
> 
> S/S 2014 Work in Gris Pyrite with G12 hardware



Beautiful! Congratulations what a pretty color combo. I love gray with gold hw


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> As usual... beautiful




& as usual, you are a sweetie! Many thanks & hope all is wonderful with you! [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^   color !
> 
> 
> 
> No , it has been dyed
> and I love the result , it's a dusty , smocky purple ... or something like that ...  :greengrin:




[emoji173]&#65039;it! You look GREAT!!!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My Ultraviolet Part Time with GGHW [emoji171]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

s.tighe said:


> Very nice result! Wow, it doesn't look like a dyed bag!


Give individuality three cheers :sunnies



Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;it! You look GREAT!!!



Thank you ! You're very kind 

A close-up


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Give individuality three cheers :sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ! You're very kind
> 
> A close-up



Very cool colour!


----------



## Iamminda

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Ultraviolet Part Time with GGHW [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3316273



Such a pretty color!


----------



## Just Violet

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Ultraviolet Part Time with GGHW [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3316273



Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Pollie-Jean said:


> Give individuality three cheers :sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ! You're very kind
> 
> A close-up



Such an amazing shade of purple!!


----------



## LostInBal

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Ultraviolet Part Time with GGHW [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3316273


----------



## LostInBal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Give individuality three cheers :sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ! You're very kind
> 
> A close-up



Cool and very interesting color!


----------



## Kendie26

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Ultraviolet Part Time with GGHW [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3316273



what a vibrant happy color!! Love it w/ gold HW & part time is my fav style ~ this is a GREAT one!


----------



## Andrea777

Just Violet said:


> Such an amazing shade of purple!!



Love the ultra violet


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty color!





Just Violet said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!





aalinne_72 said:


>





Kendie26 said:


> what a vibrant happy color!! Love it w/ gold HW & part time is my fav style ~ this is a GREAT one!





Andrea777 said:


> Love the ultra violet



Thank you very much everyone


----------



## Dextersmom

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Ultraviolet Part Time with GGHW [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3316273


Outrageously beautiful color&#8230;I could look at that bag all day!


----------



## s.tighe

Pollie-Jean said:


> Give individuality three cheers :sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ! You're very kind
> 
> A close-up



Three cheers given! Whoever did that dye job (you?) did an amazing job. Color is so even and the leather doesn't look at all cracky or funky. Three cheers for whoever has mad skills with leather dye, too!


----------



## s.tighe

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Ultraviolet Part Time with GGHW [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3316273



Ba-ZING. Showstopper! Love the purple & gold. (Makes me want to love the Lakers again....)


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> & as usual, you are a sweetie! Many thanks & hope all is wonderful with you! [emoji4]



Aw thanks Kendie. All is well, and I hope the same for you (and your enviable family of bags!)


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Aw thanks Kendie. All is well, and I hope the same for you (and your enviable family of bags!)



back at you dear woman!! Was heartwarming to read muchstuff's kind words about you earlier...couldn't agree more w/ her


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Very cool colour!





Just Violet said:


> Such an amazing shade of purple!!





aalinne_72 said:


> Cool and very interesting color!





s.tighe said:


> Three cheers given! Whoever did that dye job (you?) did an amazing job. Color is so even and the leather doesn't look at all cracky or funky. Three cheers for whoever has mad skills with leather dye, too!



Thank you all 
I'm glad I had nerve enough to do it. It has been professionally dyed . The leather is smooth , feels better than before. I treated the bag with leather honey afterwards


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my lagon hip with rose gold out to play today. I don't know why I don't use this bag more often


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my lagon hip with rose gold out to play today. I don't know why I don't use this bag more often



What a great summer colour!


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Give individuality three cheers :sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ! You're very kind
> 
> A close-up




Gorgeous, like a dusty plum. Bal needs to make a color like that ASAP!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my lagon hip with rose gold out to play today. I don't know why I don't use this bag more often



Nice color!


----------



## Lakotan

dextersmom said:


> brought my lagon hip with rose gold out to play today. I don't know why i don't use this bag more often


beautifulllll!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> What a great summer colour!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Nice color!


Thanks.


----------



## Dextersmom

Lakotan said:


> beautifulllll!


Thank you.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous, like a dusty plum. Bal needs to make a color like that ASAP!



Thank you , chow


----------



## mere girl

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my lagon hip with rose gold out to play today. I don't know why I don't use this bag more often



aawww...that's pretty, I love the hip!


----------



## Livia1

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my lagon hip with rose gold out to play today. I don't know why I don't use this bag more often




I love Lagon! And the Rose Gold Hardware really compliments this gorgeous colour.


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my* black Hamilton City* today.


----------



## Kendie26

Used my tiny Mini Click as a clutch last night for "date night" w/hubby- didn't need to bother with my big cell or wallet (yay) & this went too well with my blouse to not use it as a super small clutch. I usually just keep my iPod nano & earbuds & lipstick in it. I just think it's cuter than words so I had to snap this pic. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Used my tiny Mini Click as a clutch last night for "date night" w/hubby- didn't need to bother with my big cell or wallet (yay) & this went too well with my blouse to not use it as a super small clutch. I usually just keep my iPod nano & earbuds & lipstick in it. I just think it's cuter than words so I had to snap this pic. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318006



Ohhhh!! How cute!!

Great photo, thank you for sharing


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Ohhhh!! How cute!!
> 
> Great photo, thank you for sharing



Thanks aalinne!! I just felt the need to use the mini click for something "better" than just as an ipod/earbuds carrier...she deserves more than that (haha)! Have a fab day!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Used my tiny Mini Click as a clutch last night for "date night" w/hubby- didn't need to bother with my big cell or wallet (yay) & this went too well with my blouse to not use it as a super small clutch. I usually just keep my iPod nano & earbuds & lipstick in it. I just think it's cuter than words so I had to snap this pic. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318006




Adorable!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks aalinne!! I just felt the need to use the mini click for something "better" than just as an ipod/earbuds carrier...she deserves more than that (haha)! Have a fab day!



Same to you Kendie!!. Your click coin is the bomb!!


----------



## Kmora

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my lagon hip with rose gold out to play today. I don't know why I don't use this bag more often




Love it!


----------



## Kmora

Kendie26 said:


> Used my tiny Mini Click as a clutch last night for "date night" w/hubby- didn't need to bother with my big cell or wallet (yay) & this went too well with my blouse to not use it as a super small clutch. I usually just keep my iPod nano & earbuds & lipstick in it. I just think it's cuter than words so I had to snap this pic. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318006




Haha, it is very very cute!


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my lagon hip with rose gold out to play today. I don't know why I don't use this bag more often



Oh,  Lagon is one of my fav Bal Blue shades, it reminds me to 05 turquoise... 
Great choice, the combo couldn't be more appropriate, many congrats on this cutie!!


----------



## Dextersmom

mere girl said:


> aawww...that's pretty, I love the hip!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Livia1 said:


> I love Lagon! And the Rose Gold Hardware really compliments this gorgeous colour.


Thanks.


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Oh,  Lagon is one of my fav Bal Blue shades, it reminds me to 05 turquoise...
> Great choice, the combo couldn't be more appropriate, many congrats on this cutie!!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Used my tiny Mini Click as a clutch last night for "date night" w/hubby- didn't need to bother with my big cell or wallet (yay) & this went too well with my blouse to not use it as a super small clutch. I usually just keep my iPod nano & earbuds & lipstick in it. I just think it's cuter than words so I had to snap this pic. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318006


Adorable and what a great pic.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kmora said:


> Love it!


Thank you.


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Adorable!!!!







Kmora said:


> Love it!







Dextersmom said:


> Adorable and what a great pic.




[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]Thanks so much fellow Bal lovers!! My husband thinks I'm a lunatic lately posting pics but I love seeing everyone else's bags so to heck with him on the topic of bags! [emoji164]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my lagon hip with rose gold out to play today. I don't know why I don't use this bag more often




Magnificent!! Who could not smile looking at that color![emoji106]&#127995;[emoji4][emoji93]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Magnificent!! Who could not smile looking at that color![emoji106]&#127995;[emoji4][emoji93]


Thank you.


----------



## Kmora

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]Thanks so much fellow Bal lovers!! My husband thinks I'm a lunatic lately posting pics but I love seeing everyone else's bags so to heck with him on the topic of bags! [emoji164]




Hahaha, my husband is completely convinced about my craziness after all my photos of my bags


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Used my tiny Mini Click as a clutch last night for "date night" w/hubby- didn't need to bother with my big cell or wallet (yay) & this went too well with my blouse to not use it as a super small clutch. I usually just keep my iPod nano & earbuds & lipstick in it. I just think it's cuter than words so I had to snap this pic. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318006



That's just too adorable!


----------



## Souffle_jung

Love my giant city for traveling [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> That's just too adorable!







Kmora said:


> Hahaha, my husband is completely convinced about my craziness after all my photos of my bags




Thank you dear muchstuff & kmora! The good thing about the tiny size of the mini click/coin is that it's discreet enough to keep sitting out on my desk or dresser so I can just admire it[emoji4]& kmora-you're not alone! I'm sure many of our loved ones roll there eyes or tease us for snapping pics of our bags! They are just missing out on all the fun [emoji23][emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

Souffle_jung said:


> Love my giant city for traveling [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3318494



What a BEAUTIFUL picture & bag!!! You look great!!


----------



## muchstuff

Souffle_jung said:


> Love my giant city for traveling [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3318494



Lovely bag and great family shot!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Used my tiny Mini Click as a clutch last night for "date night" w/hubby- didn't need to bother with my big cell or wallet (yay) & this went too well with my blouse to not use it as a super small clutch. I usually just keep my iPod nano & earbuds & lipstick in it. I just think it's cuter than words so I had to snap this pic. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318006



1. Adorable
2. Your pics near that window (for reasons I can't explain) remind me of my granny's house in an old town in New Jersey. It makes me want to curl up with a book and gaze out the window for a cozy afternoon. (I know this is incredibly random and totally unrelated to purses... I guess the short version is that seeing out that pretty window makes me nostalgic for springtime on the east coast). 

Have a great day! xx


----------



## s.tighe

Souffle_jung said:


> Love my giant city for traveling [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3318494



: LOVE!


----------



## Just Violet

Souffle_jung said:


> Love my giant city for traveling [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3318494




Such a sweet pic! Beautiful bag


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> 1. Adorable
> 2. Your pics near that window (for reasons I can't explain) remind me of my granny's house in an old town in New Jersey. It makes me want to curl up with a book and gaze out the window for a cozy afternoon. (I know this is incredibly random and totally unrelated to purses... I guess the short version is that seeing out that pretty window makes me nostalgic for springtime on the east coast).
> 
> Have a great day! xx



You always make me smile s.tighe! We are in PA, right nextdoor to your granny's NJ! We live in an 1852 historic schoolhouse so our original windows are quite OLD, but welcoming for gazing out of them! Have an awesome rest of your weekend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Souffle_jung said:


> Love my giant city for traveling [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3318494


Beautiful bag and family.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kendie26 said:


> Used my tiny Mini Click as a clutch last night for "date night" w/hubby- didn't need to bother with my big cell or wallet (yay) & this went too well with my blouse to not use it as a super small clutch. I usually just keep my iPod nano & earbuds & lipstick in it. I just think it's cuter than words so I had to snap this pic. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318006




So cute !


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> So cute !



thank you Pollie-Jean!! I (humbly) agree with you...I smile every time I see it or use it!


----------



## Just Violet

Today's details!! sorbet hip with rose bon bon and lagon bracelets


----------



## Livia1

Just Violet said:


> Today's details!! sorbet hip with rose bon bon and lagon bracelets
> View attachment 3318943




Love everything!

I'm carrying my black Hamilton City again today.


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Today's details!! sorbet hip with rose bon bon and lagon bracelets
> View attachment 3318943




Once again, you have AMAZING colors & bags Just Violet!!


----------



## Just Violet

Livia1 said:


> Love everything!
> I'm carrying my black Hamilton City again today.



Thank you sweetie [emoji8] i adore your Hamilton city!!



Kendie26 said:


> Once again, you have AMAZING colors & bags Just Violet!!



Thanks so much. I love matching accessories, it's o fun!!


----------



## muchstuff

Just Violet said:


> Today's details!! sorbet hip with rose bon bon and lagon bracelets
> View attachment 3318943



Love your colour combo!


----------



## chowlover2

Just Violet said:


> Today's details!! sorbet hip with rose bon bon and lagon bracelets
> View attachment 3318943



Gorgeous, you look like spring!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Olive work


----------



## Just Violet

muchstuff said:


> Love your colour combo!







chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous, you look like spring!




Thank you sweeties


----------



## muchstuff

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Olive work
> View attachment 3319337




Another gorgeous colour/hardware combo!


----------



## Weekend shopper

muchstuff said:


> Another gorgeous colour/hardware combo!



Thank you


----------



## Meeka41

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Olive work
> View attachment 3319337




You have great taste in handbags[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Weekend shopper

Meeka41 said:


> You have great taste in handbags[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Thank you so much


----------



## StefaniJoy

My very first Balenciaga! Gris Tarmac city with G12 rose gold [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

StefaniJoy said:


> My very first Balenciaga! Gris Tarmac city with G12 rose gold [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319508



Lovely bag, welcome to the club!


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> My very first Balenciaga! Gris Tarmac city with G12 rose gold [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319508




Perfect 1st Bal bag StefaniJoy~She's stunning! Big Congrats ~wear in good health & happiness! [emoji4][emoji322][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Today's details!! sorbet hip with rose bon bon and lagon bracelets
> View attachment 3318943



Sorbet is such a wonderful pink.  Love this colorful picture!


----------



## Iamminda

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Olive work
> View attachment 3319337



This olive color is so pretty!   Every time I look here, I find more colors I want.


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> My very first Balenciaga! Gris Tarmac city with G12 rose gold [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319508



Great choice for your first B!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Iamminda said:


> This olive color is so pretty!   Every time I look here, I find more colors I want.



Thank you  I can definitely relate! Balenciaga makes some wonderful colors


----------



## Dextersmom

StefaniJoy said:


> My very first Balenciaga! Gris Tarmac city with G12 rose gold [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319508


Lovely color combocongrats.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Today's details!! sorbet hip with rose bon bon and lagon bracelets
> View attachment 3318943


Seriously gorgeous.


----------



## Jaidybug

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Olive work
> View attachment 3319337




Love this green!


----------



## Jaidybug

StefaniJoy said:


> My very first Balenciaga! Gris Tarmac city with G12 rose gold [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319508




Beautiful!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Jaidybug said:


> Love this green!



Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

You rock babe !!!  



Just Violet said:


> Today's details!! sorbet hip with rose bon bon and lagon bracelets
> View attachment 3318943


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Sorbet is such a wonderful pink.  Love this colorful picture!







Dextersmom said:


> Seriously gorgeous.







peacebabe said:


> You rock babe !!!




Thank you very much girls


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> Today's details!! sorbet hip with rose bon bon and lagon bracelets
> View attachment 3318943



Wow Violet, gorgeous pink shade, and still so saturated, looks brand new!:grouch:
Your photos make me smile, always full of color and life!!


----------



## LostInBal

Souffle_jung said:


> Love my giant city for traveling [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3318494



What a lovely family portrait.. You rock your city girl!!


----------



## LostInBal

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Olive work
> View attachment 3319337



Love the whole combo, style, color, leather and hardware, all together!!
The leather looks very soft and moisturized..


----------



## LostInBal

StefaniJoy said:


> My very first Balenciaga! Gris Tarmac city with G12 rose gold [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319508



Great choice for your first Bal and sure it won´t be the last one...


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow Violet, gorgeous pink shade, and still so saturated, looks brand new!:grouch:
> 
> Your photos make me smile, always full of color and life!!




Thank you!!! Your kind words made my day  i am almost obsessive with my bags, i treat them like babies ehehehe lol 
I love to cheer up life with pop colors


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> Thank you!!! Your kind words made my day  i am almost obsessive with my bags, i treat them like babies ehehehe lol
> I love to cheer up life with pop colors



An you have talent for photography, always very good composition!


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> An you have talent for photography, always very good composition!




This is one of the greatest compliment i have ever received and it pleased me so much because few years ago i was absolutely awful in taking pics with my iphone!!! Probably all the magazines i browsed have done their magic with me   lol


----------



## Weekend shopper

aalinne_72 said:


> Love the whole combo, style, color, leather and hardware, all together!!
> The leather looks very soft and moisturized..



Thank you so much


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my rose gold Rose Thulian City today.


----------



## Livia1

Dextersmom said:


> Using my rose gold Rose Thulian City today.




Gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Using my rose gold Rose Thulian City today.



Wow, that's a much nicer colour than I thought the rose thulian was, based on other photos I've seen...beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my rose gold Rose Thulian City today.



What a beauty!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Using my rose gold Rose Thulian City today.




Stunning bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

Another beauty of yours!! Color looks gorgeous-you wear her beautifully! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji4][emoji164]


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Using my rose gold Rose Thulian City today.




Beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my rose gold Rose Thulian City today.




Another beauty of yours Dextersmom! Lovely color & you wear it beautifully! [emoji4][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji164]


----------



## Dextersmom

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Wow, that's a much nicer colour than I thought the rose thulian was, based on other photos I've seen...beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Stunning bag!!


Thank you&#8230;I do love it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Another beauty of yours!! Color looks gorgeous-you wear her beautifully! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji4][emoji164]


Thank you so much kendie26.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> Using my rose gold Rose Thulian City today.




Beautiful, I'm drooling!


----------



## Dextersmom

chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful, I'm drooling!


Thanks chowlover2.


----------



## chowlover2

Does anyone here have a suede Bal? I'm eying one, just don't know if it will be as carefree as a regular Bal.


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> Does anyone here have a suede Bal? I'm eying one, just don't know if it will be as carefree as a regular Bal.



A suede is on my list as well...


----------



## Kmora

chowlover2 said:


> Does anyone here have a suede Bal? I'm eying one, just don't know if it will be as carefree as a regular Bal.




I have been thinking about that as well. When looking at pre owned bags it seems like the suede always wears worse than regular leather, at least you can see the worn parts more easily. The suede gets "rubbed off" and leaves flat patches. This occurs where the bag hits you body. So not a huge problem for handheld bags but a bigger problem for crossbody bag.

And suede is more sensitive to water! 

These are my observations of suede in general. Really don't know anything about Balenciaga suede...


----------



## chowlover2

Kmora said:


> I have been thinking about that as well. When looking at pre owned bags it seems like the suede always wears worse than regular leather, at least you can see the worn parts more easily. The suede gets "rubbed off" and leaves flat patches. This occurs where the bag hits you body. So not a huge problem for handheld bags but a bigger problem for crossbody bag.
> 
> And suede is more sensitive to water!
> 
> These are my observations of suede in general. Really don't know anything about Balenciaga suede...




That's the luck I've had with other suede bags. I have seen a couple of suede bags In Pollie Jean's pics, and was hoping she would comment. I always drool at her pics. I wondered if she pretreated with a spray or done anything special.


----------



## Kmora

chowlover2 said:


> That's the luck I've had with other suede bags. I have seen a couple of suede bags In Pollie Jean's pics, and was hoping she would comment. I always drool at her pics. I wondered if she pretreated with a spray or done anything special.




Well, some people are just born to wear fragile light colored things  I am not one of them. I need durable, care free and dark colored things haha. Really try to be careful with everything but still something always happens


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought out my neglected black with rose gold hip for Taco Tuesday tonight.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Brought out my neglected black with rose gold hip for Taco Tuesday tonight.



I like the leather on that, what year is it?


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> I like the leather on that, what year is it?


Hi muchstuff&#8230;the truth is I am bad at keeping track of the details of my bags.  I am not sure how you all do it&#8230;.I think it is from 2012 or 2013.


----------



## s.tighe

Date night with EC in Officier  GSH


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Date night with EC in Officier  GSH



That's a really striking combo, love the leather!


----------



## Livia1

s.tighe said:


> Date night with EC in Officier  GSH




Oh my! EC and Officier, now that is one delicious combo!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Date night with EC in Officier  GSH



Love it- another of your beauties-Gorgeous clutch!! Officier is so stunning & versatile.


----------



## Just Violet

s.tighe said:


> Date night with EC in Officier  GSH




OMG absolutely an amazing combo[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> That's a really striking combo, love the leather!





Livia1 said:


> Oh my! EC and Officier, now that is one delicious combo!





Kendie26 said:


> Love it- another of your beauties-Gorgeous clutch!! Officier is so stunning & versatile.





Just Violet said:


> OMG absolutely an amazing combo[emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks ladies! I absolutely love the look and idea of clutches but I'm still "learning" how to use them. And I have a mild obsession with the color Officier and adore it with the silver. I was actually amazed last night at how much this held: my LV zippy, cell phone, lipstick, various papers and receipts I accumulated shopping beforehand and then at dinner my husband asked me if I could "throw" his wallet and cell phone in my purse. I had my doubts, but it all fit and still snapped shut! I was kind of amazed! xox


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> Date night with EC in Officier  GSH


So pretty.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Hi muchstuffthe truth is I am bad at keeping track of the details of my bags.  I am not sure how you all do it.I think it is from 2012 or 2013.



I have a 2011 and the leather on yours looks quite a bit softer than mine, do you use it a lot?


----------



## s.tighe

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty.



Thank you, Dextersmom! I've been enjoying your beautiful posts from beautiful La Jolla as well! They're a trifecta of pretty: pretty bags, pretty lady, pretty place! Pretty darn good! (sorry for the overuse of exclamation marks.... i sound like a cheerleader).


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> I have a 2011 and the leather on yours looks quite a bit softer than mine, do you use it a lot?


No...I don't use it much.  It is darling and I should use it more, but handbags are my obsession and I switch them out often.


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> Thank you, Dextersmom! I've been enjoying your beautiful posts from beautiful La Jolla as well! They're a trifecta of pretty: pretty bags, pretty lady, pretty place! Pretty darn good! (sorry for the overuse of exclamation marks.... i sound like a cheerleader).


You are very sweet.  Thank you.


----------



## Skater

Dextersmom said:


> Brought out my neglected black with rose gold hip for Taco Tuesday tonight.


Lovely leather/hardware combo!


----------



## Dextersmom

Skater said:


> Lovely leather/hardware combo!


Thank you.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

I'm currently carrying a black FBF 3rd season & have been for at least a month....all my other bags are impatiently awaiting their turn, but I just can't seem to put this one away for now.


----------



## Testinodele

loved This Thread Much , Thanks for Supporter , Keep Posting ,


----------



## Dextersmom

Out with my Gris Aluminum Velo today.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Out with my Gris Aluminum Velo today.




Fabulous!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Out with my Gris Aluminum Velo today.



Looks great on you!


----------



## Beth24

Love this! I have the same shoes and may need the matching bag lol!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Fabulous!!!


Thank you Just Violet.


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Looks great on you!


Thank you muchstuff.


----------



## Dextersmom

Beth24 said:


> Love this! I have the same shoes and may need the matching bag lol!


Thank you Beth&#8230;I love my Birkenstock's and my husband hates them.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dextersmom said:


> Out with my Gris Aluminum Velo today.



Just great !  your birkis too


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> Just great !  your birkis too


Thank you Pollie-Jean.


----------



## Loulou2015

Dextersmom said:


> Out with my Gris Aluminum Velo today.


So lovely! Gorgeous gris aluminum and those Birkenstocks are surprisingly super cute!! hmm I may have to reconsider Birkenstocks but they never look that cute on me!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City *


----------



## Kendie26

Charbon Sunday tote (this bag has been severely neglected from any use so she needs to get out of house!!)


----------



## cat1967

Kendie26 said:


> Charbon Sunday tote (this bag has been severely neglected from any use so she needs to get out of house!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323540



Sunning!!!  Love your scarf too.  Wish I could find one like it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Loulou2015 said:


> So lovely! Gorgeous gris aluminum and those Birkenstocks are surprisingly super cute!! hmm I may have to reconsider Birkenstocks but they never look that cute on me!


Thank you&#8230;.I find this style of Birkenstock's to be a bit more feminine.  You should try them on if you can&#8230;they will make your feet happy.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Charbon Sunday tote (this bag has been severely neglected from any use so she needs to get out of house!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323540


Gorgeous tote&#8230;.I have never seen that style before.


----------



## Beth24

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you BethI love my Birkenstock's and my husband hates them.




It's my teenage daughter that gives me the most flack about my Birkenstocks. But I love them, especially paired with a stylish bag! [emoji57]


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Charbon Sunday tote (this bag has been severely neglected from any use so she needs to get out of house!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323540




Wow it's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

cat1967 said:


> Sunning!!!  Love your scarf too.  Wish I could find one like it!







Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous tote.I have never seen that style before.







Just Violet said:


> Wow it's beautiful!!!!




Thanks very much Cat, Dextersmom & Just Violet!  My "Sunday tote" is 2014 but I think this style may have been released before then. Not sure if it's all that popular though as I rarely see them anywhere. 
Cat-that scarf is so darn old! I think the brand might (?) be ECI, but I cut the tag off so I'm not 100% sure. When I need some extra color I grab it because it goes with loads of clothes. [emoji4]happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Charbon Sunday tote (this bag has been severely neglected from any use so she needs to get out of house!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323540




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous!!!



thanks much Jaidybug (love that name!!)


----------



## cat1967

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks very much Cat, Dextersmom & Just Violet!  My "Sunday tote" is 2014 but I think this style may have been released before then. Not sure if it's all that popular though as I rarely see them anywhere.
> Cat-that scarf is so darn old! I think the brand might (?) be ECI, but I cut the tag off so I'm not 100% sure. When I need some extra color I grab it because it goes with loads of clothes. [emoji4]happy weekend everyone!



You are so welcome!

I know the Sunday tote.  Yes, it was released many years before 2014 but they did have it at least two years ago that I was looking for one so 2014 it was.  It is a very beautiful bag and I wonder why it wasn't that popular.  Anyway, who cares?  I much prefer it to to other styles.

Your scarf really goes with everything.  And the colors are so beautiful.  

Happy weekend to you too!


----------



## muchstuff

cat1967 said:


> Sunning!!!  Love your scarf too.  Wish I could find one like it!



+1 on both bag and scarf!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Wore my Black RH City to a meeting.


----------



## Just Violet

Me and Miss Outremer rggh city [emoji170]


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> Me and Miss Outremer rggh city [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324300



Gorgeous blue shade plus combo Violet!!.
BTW, I would like to know your thoughts about the City size, and if it works for you ( I guess a lot..). How tall are you if you don´t mind me asking?.


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Wore my Black RH City to a meeting.



what a GREAT pic!!! Perfect combo ~ best bag ever & your shoes look AMAZING w/ it!


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> Gorgeous blue shade plus combo Violet!!.
> 
> BTW, I would like to know your thoughts about the City size, and if it works for you ( I guess a lot..). How tall are you if you don´t mind me asking?.




Thanks very much!!!
Well, i am only 156cm. My very first bal has been an eggplant city and i have weared heavly!! I mean every single day for about 2 years!!! I loved it so much and my affair with Bal is fastly grown up since that time. Even if i am petite size, i absolutely love the city style. It's roomy but not too much, it's girly and chic, it's classic but it rocks at the same time. But, since i started to have back haches after snoaboarding 5 years ago, i have to use smaller bags (possibly with long strap), because the town/pt/city/velo etc after 2/3 hours tend to be too heavy for my back, shoulder and posture, and i can't wear them crossbody, which could really help me. That's the reason why i wear most my mini cities and hips. I need to use bigger bags with attention and not for hours, so i prefer to use them for very special occasions.


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Me and Miss Outremer rggh city [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324300



the uber talented Just Violet strikes again with her amazing combinations!!! WOW


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> the uber talented Just Violet strikes again with her amazing combinations!!! WOW





Too kind ) Thanks very much [emoji8]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> what a GREAT pic!!! Perfect combo ~ best bag ever & your shoes look AMAZING w/ it!


You are so gracious...thank you. I tried the Rockstuds with the GoldHW and found it was way too much metal for my taste...the RH however seemed like the perfect complement.  These two are my faves right now.


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> Thanks very much!!!
> Well, i am only 156cm. My very first bal has been an eggplant city and i have weared heavly!! I mean every single day for about 2 years!!! I loved it so much and my affair with Bal is fastly grown up since that time. Even if i am petite size, i absolutely love the city style. It's roomy but not too much, it's girly and chic, it's classic but it rocks at the same time. But, since i started to have back haches after snoaboarding 5 years ago, i have to use smaller bags (possibly with long strap), because the town/pt/city/velo etc after 2/3 hours tend to be too heavy for my back, shoulder and posture, and i can't wear them crossbody, which could really help me. That's the reason why i wear most my mini cities and hips. I need to use bigger bags with attention and not for hours, so i prefer to use them for very special occasions.



I´m 1,73cm and my very first Bal was a city too. I used to feel confortable with the city style but.. I´m not sure lately. I´m constantly changing my mind about everything,lol. I didn´t like the first style and now, I´m crazy about, can you understand?


----------



## LostInBal

rx4dsoul said:


> Wore my Black RH City to a meeting.



Lovely city and the shoes...


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> I´m 1,73cm and my very first Bal was a city too. I used to feel confortable with the city style but.. I´m not sure lately. I´m constantly changing my mind about everything,lol. I didn´t like the first style and now, I´m crazy about, can you understand?




I absolutely can!!! I feel the same about the hardware, once i didn't like the g21, only rh for me.... and then i was totally crazy about it (expecially the silver one)!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> I absolutely can!!! I feel the same about the hardware, once i didn't like the g21, only rh for me.... and then i was totally crazy about it (expecially the silver one)!!!!



Wow, that is exactly what has happened to me!!
Now I die for GGH/GSH


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow, that is exactly what has happened to me!!
> 
> Now I die for GGH/GSH




Eheheh [emoji23] g21 isn't just an hardware, it's an attitude [emoji16][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;


----------



## clevercat

I used this for the first time in ages...smooshy Violet chèvre [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Andrea777

Just Violet said:


> Thanks very much!!!
> Well, i am only 156cm. My very first bal has been an eggplant city and i have weared heavly!! I mean every single day for about 2 years!!! I loved it so much and my affair with Bal is fastly grown up since that time. Even if i am petite size, i absolutely love the city style. It's roomy but not too much, it's girly and chic, it's classic but it rocks at the same time. But, since i started to have back haches after snoaboarding 5 years ago, i have to use smaller bags (possibly with long strap), because the town/pt/city/velo etc after 2/3 hours tend to be too heavy for my back, shoulder and posture, and i can't wear them crossbody, which could really help me. That's the reason why i wear most my mini cities and hips. I need to use bigger bags with attention and not for hours, so i prefer to use them for very special occasions.



Nice tats as well!


----------



## Andrea777

clevercat said:


> I used this for the first time in ages...smooshy Violet chèvre [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3324473



Love chevre!


----------



## Just Violet

clevercat said:


> I used this for the first time in ages...smooshy Violet chèvre [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3324473




OMG it's to die for&#10083;&#10083;



Andrea777 said:


> Nice tats as well!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

clevercat said:


> I used this for the first time in ages...smooshy Violet chèvre [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3324473


So gorgeous Clevercat.


----------



## Auvina15

clevercat said:


> I used this for the first time in ages...smooshy Violet chèvre [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3324473



Wow it's stunning!!! Love love it!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Me and Miss Outremer rggh city [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324300



Omg this is my favorite color! Love love it!!!


----------



## Heart Star

Tangerine Day with mgsh for me this week. Such a fun color!


----------



## LostInBal

clevercat said:


> I used this for the first time in ages...smooshy Violet chèvre [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3324473



Dreams beauty!!


----------



## alansgail

I'll be carrying this beauty around with me for the foreseeable future....2007 Lagon City.


----------



## Dextersmom

alansgail said:


> I'll be carrying this beauty around with me for the foreseeable future....2007 Lagon City.


Gorgeous&#8230;.I love this bag too&#8230;it was my very first Bal from Barney's in Beverly Hills (before they were available online at Neiman Marcus) and I wore it into the ground&#8230;I still have it in my closet and I will never part with it.


----------



## alansgail

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous&#8230;.I love this bag too&#8230;it was my very first Bal from Barney's in Beverly Hills (before they were available online at Neiman Marcus) and I wore it into the ground&#8230;I still have it in my closet and I will never part with it.


Thanks so much! Can't believe my sheer luck at finding this one. The stars and planets were in complete alignment for me that day


----------



## Kmora

alansgail said:


> I'll be carrying this beauty around with me for the foreseeable future....2007 Lagon City.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> You are so gracious...thank you. I tried the Rockstuds with the GoldHW and found it was way too much metal for my taste...the RH however seemed like the perfect complement.  These two are my faves right now.



well you have FABULOUS taste! I agree & think the RH looks smashing with your Rockstuds (which I sure wish I could look half that good in them!) Just totally LOVE the ensemble you put together!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> I absolutely can!!! I feel the same about the hardware, once i didn't like the g21, only rh for me.... and then i was totally crazy about it (expecially the silver one)!!!!







aalinne_72 said:


> Wow, that is exactly what has happened to me!!
> 
> Now I die for GGH/GSH




I'm with both of you!!! It's an endless stream of "which leather, which style, which color, which hardware" etc .. Ugh with all of  torturous yet exciting decisions! [emoji4][emoji162]


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> I'm with both of you!!! It's an endless stream of "which leather, which style, which color, which hardware" etc .. Ugh with all of  torturous yet exciting decisions! [emoji4][emoji162]




Indeed!!! And that's the reason why i'll never get tired of Bal!!! So many styles, leather, colors and hardware to play with!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just Violet said:


> Me and Miss Outremer rggh city [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324300




I love your stacking! And that blue is gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

clevercat said:


> I used this for the first time in ages...smooshy Violet chèvre [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3324473



This is beautiful!  The leather looks amazing!


----------



## Iamminda

alansgail said:


> I'll be carrying this beauty around with me for the foreseeable future....2007 Lagon City.



This color looks so pretty and it looks to be in great shape.  Congrats on your first B and enjoy!


----------



## alansgail

Iamminda said:


> This color looks so pretty and it looks to be in great shape.  Congrats on your first B and enjoy!


Thanks, I guess until you've actually owned one you can't know what all the hype is about. These bags are just stunning! This one is a keeper for sure.


----------



## dodso012

Black metallic edge city silver hardware. Didn't care for this version of the city initially. Am now completely in &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## alansgail

dodso012 said:


> Black metallic edge city silver hardware. Didn't care for this version of the city initially. Am now completely in &#10084;&#65039;


This seriously looks like a piece of art...and in a way I guess it is. So gorgeous!


----------



## jellyv

alansgail said:


> I'll be carrying this beauty around with me for the foreseeable future....2007 Lagon City.



Congrats on this stunner. A dreamy color, and it seems to be in amazing condition.&#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## dodso012

alansgail said:


> This seriously looks like a piece of art...and in a way I guess it is. So gorgeous!



Thx! I love it. So sturdy but so beautiful. I highly recommend this bag if you don't own it!


----------



## Jaidybug

alansgail said:


> I'll be carrying this beauty around with me for the foreseeable future....2007 Lagon City.




LOVE the colour! What a beauty!


----------



## Jaidybug

dodso012 said:


> Black metallic edge city silver hardware. Didn't care for this version of the city initially. Am now completely in [emoji173]&#65039;




It's beautiful!


----------



## alansgail

jellyv said:


> Congrats on this stunner. A dreamy color, and it seems to be in amazing condition.&#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57339;


Thank you, yes the condition stunned me when I opened the box....the only thing I knew was that it didn't have any rips or tears in it because I asked and the seller was very honest about that.
However, we all know how utterly 'thrashed' some older Bals can be and I was quite worried that maybe it looked almost "too" good in the photos. The former owner obviously took incredibly good care of it or maybe she has a ton of bags that she rotates through. It's lucky for me!


----------



## dodso012

alansgail said:


> I'll be carrying this beauty around with me for the foreseeable future....2007 Lagon City.



Am just seeing this. GORGEOUS. Love the color...


----------



## Dextersmom

dodso012 said:


> Black metallic edge city silver hardware. Didn't care for this version of the city initially. Am now completely in &#10084;&#65039;


Simply stunning!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dodso012 said:


> Black metallic edge city silver hardware. Didn't care for this version of the city initially. Am now completely in &#10084;&#65039;


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Giant 12 Nickel Town today with my matching sandals.


----------



## cat1967

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Giant 12 Nickel Town today with my matching sandals.



So pretty, both the bag and the shoes!


----------



## Dextersmom

cat1967 said:


> So pretty, both the bag and the shoes!


Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Giant 12 Nickel Town today with my matching sandals.



Love the bag, have to get a Town...and those sandals, I WANT them!


----------



## StefaniJoy

dodso012 said:


> Black metallic edge city silver hardware. Didn't care for this version of the city initially. Am now completely in [emoji173]&#65039;




Hi, the bag is gorgeous! Congrats!! I've been eyeing one and I'm wondering if this bag is more structured than the regular city bags? What do you think so far?


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Love the bag, have to get a Town...and those sandals, I WANT them!


Thank you muchstuff.  You should definitely get the sandals...they are comfortable and make any outfit look special, imo.


----------



## Iamminda

dodso012 said:


> Black metallic edge city silver hardware. Didn't care for this version of the city initially. Am now completely in &#10084;&#65039;



What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Giant 12 Nickel Town today with my matching sandals.



Love the whole look.  Am intrigued by the Town since it's appears to be the most ideal size for me.


----------



## dodso012

StefaniJoy said:


> Hi, the bag is gorgeous! Congrats!! I've been eyeing one and I'm wondering if this bag is more structured than the regular city bags? What do you think so far?



It's def more structured than the traditional lamb skin bal, but still not that structured, compared to most handbags. They stuff them at the store so they look boxy and square, which I don't like the look of. It's a GREAT bag and the leather is sturdy and TDF. I have several Bals and this is one of my most used and favs. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love the whole look.  Am intrigued by the Town since it's appears to be the most ideal size for me.


Thank you...Town's are so versatile because they are not too big and for evening you can just clip off the strap and go.  You should check one out in person, if you can.  I love my City's and Velo's...but feel the Town has the most feminine look to it.


----------



## muchstuff

Just Violet said:


> I absolutely can!!! I feel the same about the hardware, once i didn't like the g21, only rh for me.... and then i was totally crazy about it (expecially the silver one)!!!!



I'm another G21 convert! BTW wish I had your bracelet collection


----------



## anis azmi

Going out for breakfast with this bal city rouge lipstick &#10084;


----------



## anis azmi

Souffle_jung said:


> Love my giant city for traveling [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3318494


Wow so beautiful&#128525;


----------



## Iamminda

anis azmi said:


> Going out for breakfast with this bal city rouge lipstick &#10084;



This red is gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

anis azmi said:


> Going out for breakfast with this bal city rouge lipstick &#10084;



You wear it well!


----------



## peacebabe

Fabulous !!!! love the leather




dodso012 said:


> Black metallic edge city silver hardware. Didn't care for this version of the city initially. Am now completely in &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## peacebabe

Hey girl! Your photos never fail to make me drool ................... 



Just Violet said:


> Me and Miss Outremer rggh city [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324300


----------



## anis azmi

Iamminda said:


> This red is gorgeous!


indeed.i can't stop using it haha


----------



## anis azmi

thank you!


----------



## anis azmi

muchstuff said:


> You wear it well!



thank you!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Giant 12 Nickel Town today with my matching sandals.




Wow it's such a beauty!!! You look really gorgeous with it[emoji4]


----------



## LostInBal

ups sorry!


----------



## dodso012

anis azmi said:


> Going out for breakfast with this bal city rouge lipstick &#10084;



Beautiful red!


----------



## Kendie26

dodso012 said:


> Black metallic edge city silver hardware. Didn't care for this version of the city initially. Am now completely in &#10084;&#65039;



What an incredibly gorgeous picture!! I felt the same when I first saw the Bal ME series (not liking it) & now I'm obsessed. I also  your scarf! FABULOUS pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Giant 12 Nickel Town today with my matching sandals.



You ALWAYS look amazing & rock your Bal bags perfectly Dextersmom!!


----------



## Kendie26

anis azmi said:


> Going out for breakfast with this bal city rouge lipstick &#10084;



That red is a head turner....WOW!! Looks gorgeous..


----------



## StefaniJoy

dodso012 said:


> It's def more structured than the traditional lamb skin bal, but still not that structured, compared to most handbags. They stuff them at the store so they look boxy and square, which I don't like the look of. It's a GREAT bag and the leather is sturdy and TDF. I have several Bals and this is one of my most used and favs. I highly recommend it!




Thanks so much for the info! I have a regular city and I think it may be too big for my needs. My bag looks very flat with the stuff in it. Is that normal?


----------



## Dextersmom

anis azmi said:


> Going out for breakfast with this bal city rouge lipstick &#10084;


Gorgeous, happy color.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Wow it's such a beauty!!! You look really gorgeous with it[emoji4]


Thank you so much Just Violet.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You ALWAYS look amazing & rock your Bal bags perfectly Dextersmom!!


Thank you so much for your kind compliments Kendie26.


----------



## Jaidybug

anis azmi said:


> Going out for breakfast with this bal city rouge lipstick [emoji173]




This red is gorgeous![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## shayna07

Classic black city! It never gets old!


----------



## Kendie26

shayna07 said:


> Classic black city! It never gets old!
> 
> View attachment 3325684



VERY well said...never ever gets old or boring....she's perfection!


----------



## Dextersmom

shayna07 said:


> Classic black city! It never gets old!
> 
> View attachment 3325684


Classic and beautiful.


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for a long walk on the beach with my giant 12 golden hip.


----------



## dodso012

shayna07 said:


> Classic black city! It never gets old!
> 
> View attachment 3325684



Love it!


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for a long walk on the beach with my giant 12 golden hip.



That makes me want to pull my Hip out of the closet! (Love your kitty!)


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> That makes me want to pull my Hip out of the closet! (Love your kitty!)


Walter feels the need to be a part of everything I am doing.   I know what you mean because my Hip's were just sitting there in my closet until Just Violet's posts inspired me to dust them off. Here is a pic I took while walking on the beach this afternoon...such a beautiful day.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Walter feels the need to be a part of everything I am doing.   I know what you mean because my Hip's were just sitting there in my closet until Just Violet's posts inspired me to dust them off. Here is a pic I took while walking on the beach this afternoon...such a beautiful day.



Beautiful!


----------



## anis azmi

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous, happy color.


thank you Dextermom!


----------



## anis azmi

Jaidybug said:


> This red is gorgeous![emoji173]&#65039;


thank u!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Black Paper Plate Bucket S


----------



## new_to_lv

Velo in Ultraviolet [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> Black Paper Plate Bucket S


Beautiful.


----------



## Just Violet

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in Ultraviolet [emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3326253




Simply stunning!!! I love it!!


----------



## Dextersmom

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in Ultraviolet [emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3326253


Gorgeous.


----------



## new_to_lv

Just Violet said:


> Simply stunning!!! I love it!!







Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous.




Thank you!! I almost sold it but I am happy that I changed my mind [emoji171]


----------



## Iamminda

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in Ultraviolet [emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3326253



Gorgeous color!


----------



## chowlover2

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in Ultraviolet [emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3326253




Stunning bag![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Jaidybug

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in Ultraviolet [emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3326253




Beautiful colour!


----------



## Jaidybug

Pollie-Jean said:


> Black Paper Plate Bucket S




Lovely, I haven't seen this bag before[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Black Paper Plate Bucket S



Need me a bucket!!!


----------



## muchstuff

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in Ultraviolet [emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3326253



Beautiful colour!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for a long walk on the beach with my giant 12 golden hip.



If I would look half that good carrying a Hip, I'd get one!!  Hello & love to Walter on the right side!!!


----------



## Kendie26

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in Ultraviolet [emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3326253



 Sigh / Bag envy! I NEED this color in my life~totally drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> If I would look half that good carrying a Hip, I'd get one!!  Hello & love to Walter on the right side!!!


Thank you for the compliment....but I'm certain a Hip would look lovely on you.  Walter says meow (that means hello).


----------



## Pollie-Jean

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in Ultraviolet [emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3326253



Beautiful !!



Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful.





Jaidybug said:


> Lovely, I haven't seen this bag before[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you 



muchstuff said:


> Need me a bucket!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Ooo la la ..... we are bag twin !!!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Black Paper Plate Bucket S


----------



## Kmora

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for a long walk on the beach with my giant 12 golden hip.







Kendie26 said:


> If I would look half that good carrying a Hip, I'd get one!!  Hello & love to Walter on the right side!!!




I LOVE my Hip! (Also have a black 12 ggh)

It is just the best design (and look) if you want to downsize! (Which I need since my back easily hurts).


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> Need me a bucket!!!




Haha, I think you will end up with a lot of different Balenciagas. Seems like you love several designs and this forum is great for finding new beautiful bags (but not that great for the economy...haha).


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Haha, I think you will end up with a lot of different Balenciagas. Seems like you love several designs and this forum is great for finding new beautiful bags (but not that great for the economy...haha).



I'll say it again...I need to win a lottery!


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> I'll say it again...I need to win a lottery!




Winning on a lottery would be VERY helpful


----------



## new_to_lv

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous color!






chowlover2 said:


> Stunning bag![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;






Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful colour!






muchstuff said:


> Beautiful colour!






Kendie26 said:


> Sigh / Bag envy! I NEED this color in my life~totally drop dead gorgeous!!







Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful !!




Thank you everyone!! [emoji171][emoji171] Right now I am very happy that I didn't sell this bag!! 
Have a nice day[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Ooo la la ..... we are bag twin !!!


----------



## Kendie26

Officier mid day


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Officier mid day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327201



Wow Kendie,  she's really gorgeous and I love the style and combo!. You really baby your bags..
Again, beautiful shot, with nice composition


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Officier mid day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327201




Absolutely Beautiful!! This combo is breathtaking!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Officier mid day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327201



Beautiful combo!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Officier mid day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327201


So beautiful Kendie26 ....the color with that hardware is perfection.


----------



## alansgail

alansgail said:


> I'll be carrying this beauty around with me for the foreseeable future....2007 Lagon City.


Well, after (A TON) of more research I think my bag is actually aquamarine, not lagon.
Bal colors sure can be tough to figure out! All I know is that it's perfect for me


----------



## muchstuff

alansgail said:


> Well, after (A TON) of more research I think my bag is actually aquamarine, not lagon.
> Bal colors sure can be tough to figure out! All I know is that it's perfect for me



I think lagon was 2012? Whatever colour it's a beautiful bag! Perfect for Spring!


----------



## chowlover2

alansgail said:


> Well, after (A TON) of more research I think my bag is actually aquamarine, not lagon.
> 
> Bal colors sure can be tough to figure out! All I know is that it's perfect for me




Gorgeous!


----------



## alansgail

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thx ladies, she is a beauty. I'll enjoy her for sure.


----------



## Iamminda

alansgail said:


> Well, after (A TON) of more research I think my bag is actually aquamarine, not lagon.
> Bal colors sure can be tough to figure out! All I know is that it's perfect for me



It's a beauty regardless!   You did good .


----------



## alansgail

Iamminda said:


> It's a beauty regardless!   You did good .


Thank you lamminda, feeling quite lucky actually. I love this bag.


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow Kendie,  she's really gorgeous and I love the style and combo!. You really baby your bags..
> 
> Again, beautiful shot, with nice composition







Just Violet said:


> Absolutely Beautiful!! This combo is breathtaking!!!!







muchstuff said:


> Beautiful combo!







Dextersmom said:


> So beautiful Kendie26 ....the color with that hardware is perfection.




Many thanks dear fellow Bal lovers!! [emoji253][emoji255][emoji272][emoji259]
And yes aalinne, I do baby my bags. My husband would tell you I'm a complete spastic weirdo about them!![emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

alansgail said:


> Well, after (A TON) of more research I think my bag is actually aquamarine, not lagon.
> Bal colors sure can be tough to figure out! All I know is that it's perfect for me



Wow, the clarity in the color of your Bal is magnificent!


----------



## LostInBal

alansgail said:


> Well, after (A TON) of more research I think my bag is actually aquamarine, not lagon.
> Bal colors sure can be tough to figure out! All I know is that it's perfect for me


.


----------



## LostInBal

alansgail said:


> Well, after (A TON) of more research I think my bag is actually aquamarine, not lagon.
> Bal colors sure can be tough to figure out! All I know is that it's perfect for me



Wow, Aguamarine..
I wouldn't change it even for 10000000000000 millón of Lagon's!!.
Huge congrats,  you have a treasure, take good care of her


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City again 
*


----------



## s.tighe

Crushing on clutches a little.


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Officier mid day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327201



Gorgeous combo. The bag looks practically unused (then again, so do all of yours!) Beautiful. Five stars!


----------



## s.tighe

alansgail said:


> Well, after (A TON) of more research I think my bag is actually aquamarine, not lagon.
> Bal colors sure can be tough to figure out! All I know is that it's perfect for me



Wow. Love it, rarely seen and in this condition... it gives 05 turq a VERY solid run for it's money! Congrats.


----------



## alansgail

s.tighe said:


> Wow. Love it, rarely seen and in this condition... it gives 05 turq a VERY solid run for it's money! Congrats.


Thanks but I guess I have to eat my words once again....such a newbie! This bag is definitely a 2007 LE Neiman Marcus blue so that's actually it's "official" name. The closest color I could find that mimics it is the aquamarine but since this has a "U" on the metal plate it places it in F/W 2007 and this is the only blue offered up at that time.
I'll assume it's the chevre leather but we know how "assuming" has worked for me so far


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> Crushing on clutches a little.


LOVE!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

s.tighe said:


> Crushing on clutches a little.




Lovely[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Gorgeous combo. The bag looks practically unused (then again, so do all of yours!) Beautiful. Five stars!



You are so uber kind s.tighe! Thanks much & back at you....I see that beauty clutch you are rockin' today!! LOVE it


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Crushing on clutches a little.



Looking real nice on that car seat


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Wow. Love it, rarely seen and in this condition... it gives 05 turq a VERY solid run for it's money! Congrats.





alansgail said:


> Thanks but I guess I have to eat my words once again....such a newbie! This bag is definitely a 2007 LE Neiman Marcus blue so that's actually it's "official" name. The closest color I could find that mimics it is the aquamarine but since this has a "U" on the metal plate it places it in F/W 2007 and this is the only blue offered up at that time.
> I'll assume it's the chevre leather but we know how "assuming" has worked for me so far



OK, so here's a question...if Bal made the turquoise in the S/S of 2007 is it possible that one of the bags could have ended up with a F/W tag? It sure looks like the turquoise on the charts, doesn't it? The NM blue looks darker in the pics I've seen of it. I've been told that anomalies have been known to happen. Any comments? alansgail have you posted on the "identify this thread'?


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> OK, so here's a question...if Bal made the turquoise in the S/S of 2007 is it possible that one of the bags could have ended up with a F/W tag? It sure looks like the turquoise on the charts, doesn't it? The NM blue looks darker in the pics I've seen of it. I've been told that anomalies have been known to happen. Any comments? alansgail have you posted on the "identify this thread'?



If I'm not wrong, they produced Turquoise in 05 and 08.
I had a 08 turquoise and faded into its dustbag. Sent it to lmb for a dye and didn't like the result.  I ended selling it for less than half it costed.


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> If I'm not wrong, they produced Turquoise in 05 and 08.



I'm sorry, I meant aquamarine!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry, I meant aquamarine!


----------



## alansgail

muchstuff said:


> OK, so here's a question...if Bal made the turquoise in the S/S of 2007 is it possible that one of the bags could have ended up with a F/W tag? It sure looks like the turquoise on the charts, doesn't it? The NM blue looks darker in the pics I've seen of it. I've been told that anomalies have been known to happen. Any comments? alansgail have you posted on the "identify this thread'?


No I didn't post on the 'identify' thread because when reading the inside silver plate it can only be one color and that is the LE Neiman Marcus blue for 2007.
The hard thing with those little color swatches that identify the colors by season is that they are small and our monitors can see colors differently from one another.
I liken it to trying to pick out a paint color from a tiny swatch.....nightmare! I initially thought it might be the aquamarine color because it's VERY similar but my bag is the perfect color right in between blue and green.

Luckily the metal plate inside the bag tells me everything I need to know about it and I'm thrilled that it's a 2007 bag because those seem to be highly coveted! The color saturation on my bag is so beautiful and there is no fading anywhere with the exception of a very small bit on the corners which is to be expected.
My seller said the bag was a gift to her and she guessed that the color was either Lagon or Teal.
Lagon was produced later so it can't be that and this bag is definitely a shade of teal but it wasn't called that according to the color charts.

Thanks ladies for all your input, a very helpful group here!!


----------



## chowlover2

aalinne_72 said:


> If I'm not wrong, they produced Turquoise in 05 and 08.
> 
> I had a 08 turquoise and faded into its dustbag. Sent it to lmb for a dye and didn't like the result.  I ended selling it for less than half it costed.




I have that problem now. Have the '08 and the front of the bag is faded, but not the back. Am actually thinking about dyeing myself now, could save me big bucks vs sending to LMB. If I don't like the result I can always dye it black.


----------



## jellyv

alansgail said:


> No I didn't post on the 'identify' thread because when reading the inside silver plate it can only be one color and that is the LE Neiman Marcus blue for 2007.
> 
> Luckily the metal plate inside the bag tells me everything I need to know about it and I'm thrilled that it's a 2007 bag !!



I don't think this is correct. I'm pretty sure all Neiman Marcus LE in 2007 were LE by virtue of having giant gunmetal hardware, which yours doesn't. (Not limited edition on the basis of having only a different color blue.) Also, those LE bags say on the metal plate Neiman Marcus  1907-2007 and do not have a U on the plate.


----------



## alansgail

jellyv said:


> I don't think this is correct. I'm pretty sure all Neiman Marcus LE in 2007 were LE by virtue of having giant gunmetal hardware, which yours doesn't. (Not limited edition on the basis of having only a different color blue.) Also, those LE bags say on the metal plate Neiman Marcus  1907-2007 and do not have a U on the plate.



Interesting, when I looked at the 'Colors By Season' chart on the reference forum it states that the Limited Edition bags came in raised brass/silver/gold/gunmetal hardware. Are you saying that only certain colors of these LE bags had specific hardware depending on the color?


----------



## jellyv

alansgail said:


> Interesting, when I looked at the 'Colors By Season' chart on the reference forum it states that the Limited Edition bags came in raised brass/silver/gold/gunmetal hardware. Are you saying that only certain colors of these LE bags had specific hardware depending on the color?




Edit: I see what you looked at. The statement about hardware covers all the 2007 limited colors, which had a range of the standard hardware options. However, Neiman Marcus blue was the only one to have the gunmetal, and no other hardware option. It also had that unique metal plate I described. If yours doesn't have that plate and giant gunmetal hardware, it can't be the 2007 LE NM. 

Other Bal experts please weigh in on my comments and correct me if necessary.

(This was authenticated, yes?)


----------



## alansgail

jellyv said:


> Edit: I see what you looked at. The statement about hardware covers all the LE colors, which had a range of hardware. However, Neiman Marcus blue was the only one to have the gunmetal, and no other hardware option. It also had that unique metal plate I described. If yours doesn't have that plate and giant gunmetal hardware, it can't be the 2007 LE NM.
> 
> Other Bal experts please weigh in on my comments and correct me if necessary.
> 
> (This was authenticated, yes?)


Thanks jelly, yes it was.
Here is the link.......http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/

I was looking at the LE from 2007 but if the NM bags all have their name on the tag then clearly mine isn't that, it's just a mystery color I guess! It does have the U on the silver plate inside the tag. The real color doesn't really matter to me, I was just curious but it's a beautiful color that I'm quite happy with. Thanks for trying to help....


----------



## jellyv

alansgail said:


> Thanks jelly, yes it was.
> Here is the link.......http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ike that did happen. A beauty no matter what!


----------



## alansgail

jellyv said:


> Fwiw I suspect it's the Spring 2007 aquamarine that somehow got a U plate. Stuff like that did happen. A beauty no matter what!


Thanks for your help jelly, that makes sense as that aquamarine color does seem the most like mine.......think we have a winner!


----------



## LostInBal

chowlover2 said:


> I have that problem now. Have the '08 and the front of the bag is faded, but not the back. Am actually thinking about dyeing myself now, could save me big bucks vs sending to LMB. If I don't like the result I can always dye it black.



I wouldn't touch it if I were you, neither in blue or black if you don't want to ruin the leather forever


----------



## s.tighe

Dextersmom said:


> LOVE!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Lovely[emoji173]&#65039;





Kendie26 said:


> You are so uber kind s.tighe! Thanks much & back at you....I see that beauty clutch you are rockin' today!! LOVE it





muchstuff said:


> Looking real nice on that car seat



Thanks gals!


----------



## chowlover2

aalinne_72 said:


> I wouldn't touch it if I were you, neither in blue or black if you don't want to ruin the leather forever




What didn't you like about the dye job LMB did? I have to tell you, the leather on the '08 feels like it has plastic on it compared to my fav '07 bags. Not the whole bag, the body is fine but the sewn on pieces with the buckles and along the zipper feel coated. It's authentic, no doubt on that, just odd after the '07's.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## LostInBal

chowlover2 said:


> What didn't you like about the dye job LMB did? I have to tell you, the leather on the '08 feels like it has plastic on it compared to my fav '07 bags. Not the whole bag, the body is fine but the sewn on pieces with the buckles and along the zipper feel coated. It's authentic, no doubt on that, just odd after the '07's.



That's it, once the bag was redyed leather looked even more plasticky 
I don't know how LMB dye Jobs look on other Bals and I'm no saying it was their fault the leather looked worse after the dye of course.


----------



## thompk

alansgail said:


> Well, after (A TON) of more research I think my bag is actually aquamarine, not lagon.
> 
> Bal colors sure can be tough to figure out! All I know is that it's perfect for me




Congrats! This was one of the bags that I regret selling back in the day and I haven't seen many since!! What a beauty!! Enjoy carrying her [emoji4]


----------



## alansgail

thompk said:


> Congrats! This was one of the bags that I regret selling back in the day and I haven't seen many since!! What a beauty!! Enjoy carrying her [emoji4]


Aww, thanks so much! The color is perfect!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my new Metal Plate City today.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new Metal Plate City today.




Wow that leather looks amazing!!! Really a lovely bag!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Wow that leather looks amazing!!! Really a lovely bag!!


Thanks a lot Just Violet.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new Metal Plate City today.



Lovely bag and from what I can see a lovely pair of sandals! But no cats...


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Lovely bag and from what I can see a lovely pair of sandals! But no cats...


Thank you muchstuff.  Wore my Mephisto sandals today as they are super comfy.  I am a therapist at a school district working with children and adolescents with significant social/emotional needs and sometimes I have to run/chase/crawl on the floor and my feet must be happy.  Oh and Dexter and Walter were eating their breakfast while I was taking these shots this morning.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you muchstuff.  Wore my Mephisto sandals today as they are super comfy.  I am a therapist at a school district working with children and adolescents with significant social/emotional needs and sometimes I have to run/chase/crawl on the floor and my feet must be happy.  Oh and Dexter and Walter were eating their breakfast while I was talking these shots this morning.



And to think I was admiring you only for your bags and footwear...much respect for what you do


----------



## alansgail

muchstuff said:


> And to think I was admiring you only for your bags and footwear...much respect for what you do


I'll second what muchstuff says about your profession, it's not often we really know what other people do on a daily basis and I have a ton of respect for what you do Dextersmom!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> And to think I was admiring you only for your bags and footwear...much respect for what you do


Thank you for your kind words muchstuff.   I find my work very rewarding... but handbags and shoes are my hobby, so I appreciate you noticing them.


----------



## Dextersmom

alansgail said:


> I'll second what muchstuff says about your profession, it's not often we really know what other people do on a daily basis and I have a ton of respect for what you do Dextersmom!


Thank you alansgail.....I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## alansgail

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you alansgail.....I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## chowlover2

aalinne_72 said:


> That's it, once the bag was redyed leather looked even more plasticky
> 
> I don't know how LMB dye Jobs look on other Bals and I'm no saying it was their fault the leather looked worse after the dye of course.




Well you talked me out of it! Also I nailed one of my HG Bals tonight, '05 Turquoise!!! First I've seen in 4 yrs, a unicorn in the Bal world. I'm going to sell my '08 and figure I will save at least $300 on the dye/rehab job. And I don't have to worry if I will be happy. I also just saw a amethyst that was dyed and now what you mean, like the color was too saturated? No veining. I don't know if that makes sense, but I get it now. A black dye job would be ok, but I have a black Bal. so thank you for talking me out of it. I figure I will break even when I sell my bag and have a yummy leather Bal, which is my goal anyway.


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new Metal Plate City today.




Looks great on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

chowlover2 said:


> Looks great on you!


Thank you chowlover2.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new Metal Plate City today.


Looking for the Like button to hit!!! Plus that Gucci tote is perfect for summer ?!!


----------



## LostInBal

chowlover2 said:


> Well you talked me out of it! Also I nailed one of my HG Bals tonight, '05 Turquoise!!! First I've seen in 4 yrs, a unicorn in the Bal world. I'm going to sell my '08 and figure I will save at least $300 on the dye/rehab job. And I don't have to worry if I will be happy. I also just saw a amethyst that was dyed and now what you mean, like the color was too saturated? No veining. I don't know if that makes sense, but I get it now. A black dye job would be ok, but I have a black Bal. so thank you for talking me out of it. I figure I will break even when I sell my bag and have a yummy leather Bal, which is my goal anyway.



I´m really glad my "turquoise" experience could help you!
I also got a 05 turquoise (a Work) three weeks ago!:grouch: Did you get the one at the PoshMark?. I didn´t expect to get mine but it appeared suddenly on the EvilBay at an incredible price and in good condition so could´t let it go. This rare ones barely pop up, I haven´t seen one on sale for years!. It seems as God blessed us both for our bad experience with our fading blues..


----------



## chowlover2

aalinne_72 said:


> I´m really glad my "turquoise" experience could help you!
> 
> I also got a 05 turquoise (a Work) three weeks ago!:grouch: Did you get the one at the PoshMark?. I didn´t expect to get mine but it appeared suddenly on the EvilBay at an incredible price and in good condition so could´t let it go. This rare ones barely pop up, I haven´t seen one on sale for years!. It seems as God blessed us both for our bad experience with our fading blues..




Yes, rarely look at Poshmark, I guess it was meant to be! Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## LostInBal

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, rarely look at Poshmark, I guess it was meant to be! Can't wait for it to arrive!



You did a great deal, that bag is in excellent condition for its age
Once you get it you´ll see, how saturated and precious this blue shade is, let me know!!


----------



## chowlover2

aalinne_72 said:


> You did a great deal, that bag is in excellent condition for its age
> 
> Once you get it you´ll see, how saturated and precious this blue shade is, let me know!!




I will! I'll be posting a pic for sure!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Looking for the Like button to hit!!! Plus that Gucci tote is perfect for summer ?!!


Thank you so much....and I am loving the Gucci tote too.


----------



## Kendie26

Love seeing everyone's gorgeous Bal bags! Using my beloved Noir city 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new Metal Plate City today.


 
Looking totally gorgeous as you ALWAYS do!! I read some conflicting comments on this exact bag with longer strap (longer than the typical City strap) & yours does look longer...how are you liking the strap length? And per MuchStuff's comment/question, I wondered the same thing....where is Walter?!! Ha


----------



## Kmora

dextersmom said:


> thank you muchstuff.  Wore my mephisto sandals today as they are super comfy.  I am a therapist at a school district working with children and adolescents with significant social/emotional needs and sometimes i have to run/chase/crawl on the floor and my feet must be happy.  Oh and dexter and walter were eating their breakfast while i was taking these shots this morning.







muchstuff said:


> and to think i was admiring you only for your bags and footwear...much respect for what you do




+1


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you for your kind words muchstuff.   I find my work very rewarding... but handbags and shoes are my hobby, so I appreciate you noticing them.


 
Oh & +1, +2.....also major respect! Awesome hearing the great work folks do!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Love seeing everyone's gorgeous Bal bags! Using my beloved Noir city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]




I always love to see a great classic like yours!! Absolutely rock!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Love seeing everyone's gorgeous Bal bags! Using my beloved Noir city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]


Love it...nothing beats the classic.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Looking totally gorgeous as you ALWAYS do!! I read some conflicting comments on this exact bag with longer strap (longer than the typical City strap) & yours does look longer...how are you liking the strap length? And per MuchStuff's comment/question, I wondered the same thing....where is Walter?!! Ha


Thank you so much Kendie26....you are good for my self-esteem.  I love the strap length.  It is comfortable and sits better on the shoulder/body, imo.  Walter was eating his breakfast when I was taking these pic's.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Oh & +1, +2.....also major respect! Awesome hearing the great work folks do!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kmora said:


> +1


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Love seeing everyone's gorgeous Bal bags! Using my beloved Noir city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]




Classic and Gorgeous!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new Metal Plate City today.




Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## keywi100

My mini pompon in poppy


----------



## Dextersmom

keywi100 said:


> My mini pompon in poppy


Love.


----------



## Kendie26

keywi100 said:


> My mini pompon in poppy



Awesome mod shot...you look fabulous! Always loved this color!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> I always love to see a great classic like yours!! Absolutely rock!!







Dextersmom said:


> Love it...nothing beats the classic.







Jaidybug said:


> Classic and Gorgeous!




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]many thanks fellow Bal lovers!! Have a fabulous weekend, best to you all ! [emoji253]


----------



## Just Violet

keywi100 said:


> My mini pompon in poppy




Really stunning color


----------



## s.tighe

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new Metal Plate City today.



I've been on the fence about that bag, but you make it look awesome!! And I'm digging the length of the strap! Way to go, girl.


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Love seeing everyone's gorgeous Bal bags! Using my beloved Noir city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]



And I ask you this... where would we all be without this flagship classic? 

(Well, okay, richer). 

Was it not the gateway drug for so many of us? To this day, I cannot accumulate enough black Balenciaga (well, let me revise that: I cannot lust for enough black Balenciaga... the ole checkbook has it's limits). 

A beautiful example of Balenciaga's grande dame of the City style. I love.


----------



## s.tighe

keywi100 said:


> My mini pompon in poppy



Perfect pop of color with your outfit!


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> I've been on the fence about that bag, but you make it look awesome!! And I'm digging the length of the strap! Way to go, girl.


You are very kind...thank you s.tighe.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Love seeing everyone's gorgeous Bal bags! Using my beloved Noir city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]



Everyone needs this bag!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> And I ask you this... where would we all be without this flagship classic?
> 
> 
> 
> (Well, okay, richer).
> 
> 
> 
> Was it not the gateway drug for so many of us? To this day, I cannot accumulate enough black Balenciaga (well, let me revise that: I cannot lust for enough black Balenciaga... the ole checkbook has it's limits).
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful example of Balenciaga's grande dame of the City style. I love.







muchstuff said:


> Everyone needs this bag!




Many thanks to 2 of THE sweetest gals! [emoji8][emoji8]
S.tighe~you must be a writer-?! You're always so masterful & eloquent with your words! I think it is a "gateway" bag!
Muchstuff-there is never a time when I don't smile when I see your name/avatar Fox!!  Hugs to you both!


----------



## Jaidybug

keywi100 said:


> My mini pompon in poppy




Lovely pop of colour, looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out with my classic gris aluminum envelope today....and a pic of Walter and Dexter hanging out in the hall.


----------



## muchstuff

keywi100 said:


> My mini pompon in poppy



Great outfit!


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my classic gris aluminum envelope today....and a pic of Walter and Dexter hanging out in the hall.



Love your style...why aren't you DexterandWaltersmom?


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Many thanks to 2 of THE sweetest gals! [emoji8][emoji8]
> S.tighe~you must be a writer-?! You're always so masterful & eloquent with your words! I think it is a "gateway" bag!
> Muchstuff-there is never a time when I don't smile when I see your name/avatar Fox!!  Hugs to you both!



yes in a manner of speaking I string words together to finance my bag habit (and to do those pesky secondary things like.... oh, eat and pay the mortgage).


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Love your style...why aren't you DexterandWaltersmom?


Thank you....and good question...now I feel guilty...please don't tell Walter.


----------



## Sarah03

I'm carrying my Gris Aluminum City-


----------



## Dextersmom

Sarah03 said:


> I'm carrying my Gris Aluminum City-
> View attachment 3330860


Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah03

Dextersmom said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## tolliv

My black work RHW


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you....and good question...now I feel guilty...please don't tell Walter.



I don't know about that...if he asks...


----------



## muchstuff

Sarah03 said:


> I'm carrying my Gris Aluminum City-
> View attachment 3330860



Very cool bag!


----------



## Sarah03

muchstuff said:


> Very cool bag!




Thank you!


----------



## Jaidybug

Sarah03 said:


> I'm carrying my Gris Aluminum City-
> View attachment 3330860




Lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my classic gris aluminum envelope today....and a pic of Walter and Dexter hanging out in the hall.



Ah those shoes AND bag! With your awesome mod shot, I think you pushed me over the edge to buy your bag in the electric blue version that I recently saw. Stunning as you always are! 
*Am I allowed to say I cracked up at MuchStuff's question "why aren't you "Dexters&WaltersMom?"  Love your cats~they look super content/happy!


----------



## Kendie26

Sarah03 said:


> I'm carrying my Gris Aluminum City-
> View attachment 3330860



very pretty bag & I love the G12 HW on this one!


----------



## LostInBal

Sarah03 said:


> I'm carrying my Gris Aluminum City-
> View attachment 3330860



Super cool!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ah those shoes AND bag! With your awesome mod shot, I think you pushed me over the edge to buy your bag in the electric blue version that I recently saw. Stunning as you always are!
> *Am I allowed to say I cracked up at MuchStuff's question "why aren't you "Dexters&WaltersMom?"  Love your cats~they look super content/happy!


Thank you so much Kendie and I think the electric blue sounds like a wonderful addition to your family.  

PS.  Have you tried on these Pedro Garcia sandals?  They are suede and so comfy if you are interested.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much Kendie and I think the electric blue sounds like a wonderful addition to your family.
> 
> PS.  Have you tried on these Pedro Garcia sandals?  They are suede and so comfy if you are interested.



Thanks so much for letting me know your gorgeous sandal brand~I will definitely look them up! They are fabulous w/ your gris aluminum  Bal bag!  & I think I am definitely going to take the plunge & try that crossbody clutch (so much for my current "BAN!!")


----------



## Sarah03

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely!







Kendie26 said:


> very pretty bag & I love the G12 HW on this one!







aalinne_72 said:


> Super cool!




Thank you all! This is my first BBag & I just love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out for a casual lunch and walk on the beach with my classic noir envelope.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Going out for a casual lunch and walk on the beach with my classic noir envelope.



I love the envelope with long strap!! It looks chic and casual at the same time!!! So rock!! I need one indeed!!


----------



## Pradagal

Dextersmom said:


> Going out for a casual lunch and walk on the beach with my classic noir envelope.



Oh so pretty!!!  And so is the bag


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> Going out for a casual lunch and walk on the beach with my classic noir envelope.



Very cute style, love it, congrats!! &#128525;


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> I love the envelope with long strap!! It looks chic and casual at the same time!!! So rock!! I need one indeed!!


I agree...you really do need one Just Violet.


----------



## Dextersmom

Pradagal said:


> Oh so pretty!!!  And so is the bag


:kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Very cute style, love it, congrats!! &#128525;


Thank you. :kiss:


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Going out for a casual lunch and walk on the beach with my classic noir envelope.




Looks great with the long strap, love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Looks great with the long strap, love it!


Thank you. :kiss:


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Going out for a casual lunch and walk on the beach with my classic noir envelope.



Your Chan Luu complements it very well!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Your Chan Luu complements it very well!


Thank you muchstuff....I also love bracelets as you have noticed.


----------



## tolliv

Clutch RHW. I forgot about he name of it. I thought NK it is a fold over clutch.


----------



## Dextersmom

Off to work with my giant 12 golden velo today.  This bag is my workhorse.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Off to work with my giant 12 golden velo today.  This bag is my workhorse.



Looks great on you, do you mind if I ask how tall you are? I've always liked the velo but was afraid it might be too big for my frame...


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Off to work with my giant 12 golden velo today.  This bag is my workhorse.



Looks great on you.  I also want to know how tall you are since you look petite (like me) and this looks super on you.


----------



## piosavsfan

Hanging out at Work with the super smooshy Miss Violet.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Off to work with my giant 12 golden velo today.  This bag is my workhorse.



Another awesome pic  Lovely bag!!



piosavsfan said:


> Hanging out at Work with the super smooshy Miss Violet.




Gorgeous  i love this color


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Hanging out at Work with the super smooshy Miss Violet.



Lovely bag!


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> Hanging out at Work with the super smooshy Miss Violet.



Pretty color and that leather looks so scrumptious.


----------



## Kendie26

piosavsfan said:


> Hanging out at Work with the super smooshy Miss Violet.



WOW is this a YUMMY one!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Off to work with my giant 12 golden velo today.  This bag is my workhorse.



You always look killer GREAT!  Cross body bags definitely look fab on you....I wish I liked them half as much on myself !


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Off to work with my giant 12 golden velo today.  This bag is my workhorse.



Looks great on you!



piosavsfan said:


> Hanging out at Work with the super smooshy Miss Violet.




Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Looks great on you, do you mind if I ask how tall you are? I've always liked the velo but was afraid it might be too big for my frame...


Thank you and not at all...I am 5ft. 8.5in. tall. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looks great on you.  I also want to know how tall you are since you look petite (like me) and this looks super on you.


Thank you so much.  I am 5ft. 8.5in. tall. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

piosavsfan said:


> Hanging out at Work with the super smooshy Miss Violet.


Gorgeous bag...gorgeous color.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Another awesome pic  Lovely bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous  i love this color


Thanks. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You always look killer GREAT!  Cross body bags definitely look fab on you....I wish I liked them half as much on myself !


Thank you Kendie. Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!


Thank you. :kiss:


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you and not at all...I am 5ft. 8.5in. tall. :kiss:



Ahhh, thanks, I'm only 5'1"... I'll look like a loon carrying that bag


----------



## alansgail

I've been carrying this beauty since the day I got her. Today I bought a new, fun wallet because my old one was quite boring


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much.  I am 5ft. 8.5in. tall. :kiss:



Thanks for your reply.  I am a shortie so it won't work on me .  Think the City is the largest I can do.


----------



## Kmora

I am also ca 5'1" so the Velo is too big  which is too bad since I have been looking at it since I first found it online!

Anyone knows how the Town is? Have never seen one IRL and I love crossbody bags.


----------



## Indiana

Wearing my Town today.  It's a fab bag!  If Velo & City are too big for you, and First too small, Town could be just right..


----------



## Kmora

Indiana said:


> Wearing my Town today.  It's a fab bag!  If Velo & City are too big for you, and First too small, Town could be just right..



I don't think the City is too big for me, but I couldn't do so much bigger. And I do like bags in different sizes. How much do you fit in a Town?


----------



## Kendie26

alansgail said:


> I've been carrying this beauty since the day I got her. Today I bought a new, fun wallet because my old one was quite boring




I'll never tire of seeing your City & that magnificent color! Major major [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; that wallet!!! WOW! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

This one goes out for her first wearing today! Chèvre First 2013 limited edition bronze Noix w/ brushed matte gold HW.


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> This one goes out for her first wearing today! Chèvre First 2013 limited edition bronze Noix w/ brushed matte gold HW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332993




Beautiful !!!!


----------



## Kmora

Today my black GGH Hip got to go with me to work


----------



## alansgail

Kendie26 said:


> This one goes out for her first wearing today! Chèvre First 2013 limited edition bronze Noix w/ brushed matte gold HW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332993


Love your City, looks so elegant


----------



## Dextersmom

alansgail said:


> I've been carrying this beauty since the day I got her. Today I bought a new, fun wallet because my old one was quite boring


Beautiful City and darling wallet.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> This one goes out for her first wearing today! Chèvre First 2013 limited edition bronze Noix w/ brushed matte gold HW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332993


Oh WOW....what a stunner.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kmora said:


> Today my black GGH Hip got to go with me to work
> 
> View attachment 3333030


Love.


----------



## Dextersmom

Out with my Town today....I tool a pic of what I have inside just for you, Kmora.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Out with my Town today....I tool a pic of what I have inside just for you, Kmora.



Looking lovely as usual...pet Dexter and Walter for me!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> This one goes out for her first wearing today! Chèvre First 2013 limited edition bronze Noix w/ brushed matte gold HW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332993



I adore this bag...


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> This one goes out for her first wearing today! Chèvre First 2013 limited edition bronze Noix w/ brushed matte gold HW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332993


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Out with my Town today....I tool a pic of what I have inside just for you, Kmora.



Beautiful!  What color is this? Thx


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Looking lovely as usual...pet Dexter and Walter for me!


Thank you and I will.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  What color is this? Thx


Well....I bought it in 2012 from NM and my order history says Bleu Glaci...I am thinking maybe that is short for Glacier...but I'm not certain...sorry..maybe someone else knows?


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Well....I bought it in 2012 from NM and my order history says Bleu Glaci...I am thinking maybe that is short for Glacier...but I'm not certain...sorry..maybe someone else knows?



Thanks -- no worries.  I am just exploring different colors and plotting my next purchase.  As soon as I think I have decided on a color, a new color will pop up that I have never noticed before.


----------



## Kendie26

Kmora said:


> Today my black GGH Hip got to go with me to work
> 
> View attachment 3333030



awesome choice & pic Kmora!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Out with my Town today....I tool a pic of what I have inside just for you, Kmora.



Dang woman you are quite the style maven ~ you always look friggin' PHENOMENAL!! 
Hi & hugs to Walter & Dexter


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Beautiful !!!!





alansgail said:


> Love your City, looks so elegant





Dextersmom said:


> Oh WOW....what a stunner.





muchstuff said:


> I adore this bag...





aalinne_72 said:


>



Thanks so much to such a wonderful group ....adore all of you, your pictures & comments!


----------



## Kendie26

alansgail said:


> I've been carrying this beauty since the day I got her. Today I bought a new, fun wallet because my old one was quite boring



Ok I'm back again alansgail! So obviously I'm LOVING your Bal & that amazing color....but now I am lusting after your wallet! Do you mind me asking brand & where you purchased? I just adore the print & quote at the top. Enjoy using her!


----------



## alansgail

Kendie26 said:


> Ok I'm back again alansgail! So obviously I'm LOVING your Bal & that amazing color....but now I am lusting after your wallet! Do you mind me asking brand & where you purchased? I just adore the print & quote at the top. Enjoy using her!


Thanks Kendie! My wallet is by papayaart  which is an Oregon company. Since I live in Oregon I thought it would be appropriate to support a local artist.

http://papayaart.com is based in Ashland Oregon and have so many wonderful styles to choose from. I bought this wallet from one of my favorite local stores. So far loving it!


----------



## Kendie26

alansgail said:


> Thanks Kendie! My wallet is by papayaart  which is an Oregon company. Since I live in Oregon I thought it would be appropriate to support a local artist.
> 
> http://papayaart.com is based in Ashland Oregon and have so many wonderful styles to choose from. I bought this wallet from one of my favorite local stores. So far loving it!



MANY MANY THANKS !!! I am on the hunt now (even though I'm on a ban....haha!) Seriously appreciate your info! :urock:


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> Out with my Town today....I tool a pic of what I have inside just for you, Kmora.



Very cool Blue shade, love it!!


----------



## alansgail

Kendie26 said:


> MANY MANY THANKS !!! I am on the hunt now (even though I'm on a ban....haha!) Seriously appreciate your info! :urock:


Go for it Kendie, they aren't expensive as far as most wallets go! You'll be pleasantly surprised.
After owning countless leather wallets (which are quite wonderful BTW) I was happy to add this non-leather wallet for as long as it lasts.......!

I just wanted something artistic and whimsical which is rather hard to come by sometimes.


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Very cool Blue shade, love it!!


Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Keepin me company today


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Dang woman you are quite the style maven ~ you always look friggin' PHENOMENAL!!
> Hi & hugs to Walter & Dexter


Has anyone ever told you that you give wonderful compliments....because you do...thank you Kendie.


----------



## muchstuff

My extra smooshy men's Day...love this bag!


----------



## tangyuangege

rx4dsoul said:


> Keepin me company today




Beautiful blue color!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> My extra smooshy men's Day...love this bag!



That leather looks amazing!


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Keepin me company today



Love this blue.  It looks kinda like periwinkle with a bit of lavender?  Just lovely.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> My extra smooshy men's Day...love this bag!



Cool style


----------



## rx4dsoul

tangyuangege said:


> Beautiful blue color!





Iamminda said:


> Love this blue.  It looks kinda like periwinkle with a bit of lavender?  Just lovely.


Thank you! 
It's both blue and lavender...Bleu Lavande.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you!
> It's both blue and lavender...Bleu Lavande.



Interesting!  I have Bleu Lavande but your bag looks so different from mine in that first picture.  I guess BL is quite a color chameleon.


----------



## Kmora

Dextersmom said:


> Love.





Kendie26 said:


> awesome choice & pic Kmora!!



Thank you!  I love it! Will probably need to buy a Hip in some bright color in the future 



Dextersmom said:


> Out with my Town today....I tool a pic of what I have inside just for you, Kmora.



THANK YOU! It will most definitely fit my essentials  Do you like the Town style?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Iamminda said:


> Interesting!  I have Bleu Lavande but your bag looks so different from mine in that first picture.  I guess BL is quite a color chameleon.


At least I think its Bleu Lavande! [emoji38] its from F/W 2012 (or was it 2011?) ill have to check my cards or let Saira have a go at it.


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Keepin me company today



mmmmm mmm mmm! Scrumptuous color...major love!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> My extra smooshy men's Day...love this bag!



oh yeah dear muchstuff! Is that "noix" (like a walnut shade) color? If so, that is my all time #1 fave Bal color. You have fabulous taste!


----------



## Just Violet

muchstuff said:


> My extra smooshy men's Day...love this bag!







rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you!
> It's both blue and lavender...Bleu Lavande.




Wow girls!! I love both those colors!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

rx4dsoul said:


> Keepin me company today



Beautiful blue[emoji170]



muchstuff said:


> My extra smooshy men's Day...love this bag!




Lovely![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ccbaggirl89

uv town... and to think she isn't even my favorite Bal!


----------



## rx4dsoul

JustViolet and Jaidybug! Thank you so much...im waiting for Saira to identify the actual color for me.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kmora said:


> Thank you!  I love it! Will probably need to buy a Hip in some bright color in the future
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU! It will most definitely fit my essentials  Do you like the Town style?


You are very welcome.....I love the Town (I have 2) and think it transitions well from day to night and though I love the City, I feel the Town is a bit more feminine.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Keepin me company today


Gorgeous.


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> My extra smooshy men's Day...love this bag!


Oh.....I love the color....so pretty.


----------



## Jaidybug

ccbaggirl89 said:


> uv town... and to think she isn't even my favorite Bal!




Love the colour!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> oh yeah dear muchstuff! Is that "noix" (like a walnut shade) color? If so, that is my all time #1 fave Bal color. You have fabulous taste!



Thanks Kendie, not sure exactly the year or colour, we narrowed it down to 2009-2011 if I remember correctly. It's been conditioned with dark brown shoe cream to even the colour out (it was very pre-loved when I got it). Here's the thread if you're interested in seeing the before and after pics.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance/before-and-after-using-woly-shoe-cream-932967.html


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Oh.....I love the color....so pretty.



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Just Violet said:


> Wow girls!! I love both those colors!!!



Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful blue[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely![emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> uv town... and to think she isn't even my favorite Bal!



Lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Thanks Kendie, not sure exactly the year or colour, we narrowed it down to 2009-2011 if I remember correctly. It's been conditioned with dark brown shoe cream to even the colour out (it was very pre-loved when I got it). Here's the thread if you're interested in seeing the before and after pics.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance/before-and-after-using-woly-shoe-cream-932967.html



Wow you did a wonderful job!!! The pre-loved color looked  like 2009 F/W Noix color (I think they sometimes described it as Walnut)...I had a Weekender in Noix & it was just the most fabulous color (unisex) but I sold it because we rarely used it but I long for that color again & just can never ever find it...until i saw your pic.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Wow you did a wonderful job!!! The pre-loved color looked  like 2009 F/W Noix color (I think they sometimes described it as Walnut)...I had a Weekender in Noix & it was just the most fabulous color (unisex) but I sold it because we rarely used it but I long for that color again & just can never ever find it...until i saw your pic.



You may be right...what was the leather like on your Weekender? This bag has fantastic leather, really thick and soft. I've come away with the impression that 2009 wasn't a great year for leather, which is why I was leaning to this being perhaps from 2010 but if your leather was really good...?


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> This one goes out for her first wearing today! Chèvre First 2013 limited edition bronze Noix w/ brushed matte gold HW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332993



Darn. Never even knew a "bronze noix" existed! This is fabulous. Jeez girl, I'm going to have to start inventing new adjectives and synonyms if I keep commenting on your superspectabulous bags.


----------



## tangyuangege

First day wearing it


----------



## Kendie26

I loved the leather on my Noix weekender-super soft (but a wee bit dry) I hesitate to post this picture because I'm not sure how well the color will show ( if it will show true color) but maybe you'll get a sense. This was from when I sold it. When I read people referred to it as "walnut" color ( for Noix description) that was an accurate descriptor. [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Darn. Never even knew a "bronze noix" existed! This is fabulous. Jeez girl, I'm going to have to start inventing new adjectives and synonyms if I keep commenting on your superspectabulous bags.




Hi dearest s.tighe! We need new adjectives for your thoughtfulness -thank you! It was part of their limited edition holiday collection ( also referred to as " pearly collection" as the chèvre leather has a slight metallic sheen to this pebbled leather) here's the tag with name that came with the bag. All the best to you ! [emoji253][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> You may be right...what was the leather like on your Weekender? This bag has fantastic leather, really thick and soft. I've come away with the impression that 2009 wasn't a great year for leather, which is why I was leaning to this being perhaps from 2010 but if your leather was really good...?



Hey muchstuff....I just posted a pic of my Noix weekender but I accidentally didn't quote you so it's a few posts before this post.  I did love the leather on that bag~was super soft but just a teensy bit dry (I don't know why but I'm just so paranoid about putting products on my Bals...I seriously need to get over that after seeing what you did w/ your men's Day bag you posted yesterday!)


----------



## Kendie26

Kendie26 said:


> I loved the leather on my Noix weekender-super soft (but a wee bit dry) I hesitate to post this picture because I'm not sure how well the color will show ( if it will show true color) but maybe you'll get a sense. This was from when I sold it. When I read people referred to it as "walnut" color ( for Noix description) that was an accurate descriptor. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334736



This post was meant to be in response to muchstuff's question to me....sorry for any confusion (I accidentally forgot to hit quote when I was trying to reply to her). I'll try & get my act together now!


----------



## Dmurphy1

tangyuangege said:


> First day wearing it
> View attachment 3334715


Wow !!!! I know you'll have a fabulous day carrying this beauty  Enjoy !!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> I loved the leather on my Noix weekender-super soft (but a wee bit dry) I hesitate to post this picture because I'm not sure how well the color will show ( if it will show true color) but maybe you'll get a sense. This was from when I sold it. When I read people referred to it as "walnut" color ( for Noix description) that was an accurate descriptor. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334736




Simply Beautiful !! I love this color and the combo!!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> I loved the leather on my Noix weekender-super soft (but a wee bit dry) I hesitate to post this picture because I'm not sure how well the color will show ( if it will show true color) but maybe you'll get a sense. This was from when I sold it. When I read people referred to it as "walnut" color ( for Noix description) that was an accurate descriptor. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334736



Hard to tell, everyone's monitor seems to read differently, but it looks to me like there might be a bit more "warmth" in your bag's colour. The brown of my bag has almost an ash undertone...but I guess we'll never known for certain. Lovely bag by the way!


----------



## Kendie26

I'd definitely say mine was more ash tone & not warm...my pic didn't come through great.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Hey muchstuff....I just posted a pic of my Noix weekender but I accidentally didn't quote you so it's a few posts before this post.  I did love the leather on that bag~was super soft but just a teensy bit dry (I don't know why but I'm just so paranoid about putting products on my Bals...I seriously need to get over that after seeing what you did w/ your men's Day bag you posted yesterday!)



I think some bags deffo benefit from some conditioning. I know there are purists out there who won't do it, but leather is skin after all and it does dry out. Maybe the rare oldies that aren't carried much if at all are better left alone, but IMHO if you're using your bag and it's out in the elements, it helps to maintain it!


----------



## H’sKisses

My Rose Thulian Day! I do love it but wish the leather were smooshier. I wonder if other Rose Thulian owners find their pieces not as gummy as some years/colors?


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> I'd definitely say mine was more ash tone & not warm...my pic didn't come through great.



Yeah, I looked at your picture again with my monitor in a different angle, you may be right!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> I think some bags deffo benefit from some conditioning. I know there are purists out there who won't do it, but leather is skin after all and it does dry out. Maybe the rare oldies that aren't carried much if at all are better left alone, but IMHO if you're using your bag and it's out in the elements, it helps to maintain it!



Your "leather is skin" analogy makes total sense!  (hey- my skin is dry & I moisturize it~haha)...I think it's 2-fold for me as to why I haven't done it. Fear of messing it up somehow is 1 reason & the other is that I do "baby" my bags quite a bit. I never take my Bals out in bad weather (once I remember putting a CIty under my blouse/coat) & ran to car in slight rain....is that weird?!) I have a set of bags that I use in bad or "iffy" weather. But I've seen some fantastic befores & afters (like yours!) so maybe I'll experiment someday & do it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3335232
> 
> 
> My Rose Thulian Day! I do love it but wish the leather were smooshier. I wonder if other Rose Thulian owners find their pieces not as gummy as some years/colors?


OMG...I love your Day and I love that color...I have a City in Rose Thulian and have found it to be a bit on the dry side, more so than all the other Bal bags I have...so this is the first ever bag I have done this with... but I bought Leather Honey from Amazon.com and used a little on this bag and it helped, imo.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Your "leather is skin" analogy makes total sense!  (hey- my skin is dry & I moisturize it~haha)...I think it's 2-fold for me as to why I haven't done it. Fear of messing it up somehow is 1 reason & the other is that I do "baby" my bags quite a bit. I never take my Bals out in bad weather (once I remember putting a CIty under my blouse/coat) & ran to car in slight rain....is that weird?!) I have a set of bags that I use in bad or "iffy" weather. But I've seen some fantastic befores & afters (like yours!) so maybe I'll experiment someday & do it!



Get a basher Bal that you can condition and take out in the rain!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Get a basher Bal that you can condition and take out in the rain!



ok, ok dear muchstuff...you are tempting me!!!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Hi dearest s.tighe! We need new adjectives for your thoughtfulness -thank you! It was part of their limited edition holiday collection ( also referred to as " pearly collection" as the chèvre leather has a slight metallic sheen to this pebbled leather) here's the tag with name that came with the bag. All the best to you ! [emoji253][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334738



So cool! So this is distinct from the bronze pearl grayish color, huh? Wow what a find.... sure don't see this one from that collection much! I've seen the pink, the bronze pearl (gray), the black, red, sliver.... but never bronze. Very cool little rarity!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> ok, ok dear muchstuff...you are tempting me!!!



Honestly Kendie, I didn't pay that much for my men's Day and because it was very well-used I was quite comfortable experimenting with it. I knew at any rate I probably wouldn't make it look worse!


----------



## Iamminda

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3335232
> 
> 
> My Rose Thulian Day! I do love it but wish the leather were smooshier. I wonder if other Rose Thulian owners find their pieces not as gummy as some years/colors?



That is gorgeous.  I played with this one at Off Saks Fifth last week -- quite a beauty.  Not sure how it compares to others.


----------



## H’sKisses

Dextersmom said:


> OMG...I love your Day and I love that color...I have a City in Rose Thulian and have found it to be a bit on the dry side, more so than all the other Bal bags I have...so this is the first ever bag I have done this with... but I bought Leather Honey from Amazon.com and used a little on this bag and it helped, imo.




Thanks! I have Leather Honey as well, and have used it on all my Bals... It helped a bit with this, but after a while it got dry again. I guess it's just the Rose Thulian that's a bit dry. It's such a pretty color that I can totally live with it! [emoji4]


----------



## chowlover2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 3335232
> 
> 
> My Rose Thulian Day! I do love it but wish the leather were smooshier. I wonder if other Rose Thulian owners find their pieces not as gummy as some years/colors?



Gorgeous!


----------



## H’sKisses

Iamminda said:


> That is gorgeous.  I played with this one at Off Saks Fifth last week -- quite a beauty.  Not sure how it compares to others.




Thank you! It's definitely a very pretty color!!!


----------



## Lakotan

rx4dsoul said:


> At least I think its Bleu Lavande! [emoji38] its from F/W 2012 (or was it 2011?) ill have to check my cards or let Saira have a go at it.


I wonder if it's Bluette from 2012...


----------



## Lakotan

Kendie26 said:


> This one goes out for her first wearing today! Chèvre First 2013 limited edition bronze Noix w/ brushed matte gold HW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332993


Love it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lakotan said:


> I wonder if it's Bluette from 2012...


Youre spot on! Yes Saira said its Bluette!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Black City for Work Today.


----------



## Kendie26

Lakotan said:


> Love it!



thanks kindly Lakotan! I've been loving carrying her since I got her!


----------



## Kendie26

alansgail said:


> Thanks Kendie! My wallet is by papayaart  which is an Oregon company. Since I live in Oregon I thought it would be appropriate to support a local artist.
> 
> http://papayaart.com is based in Ashland Oregon and have so many wonderful styles to choose from. I bought this wallet from one of my favorite local stores. So far loving it!



Just wanted to thank you again alansgail! I ordered your exact print wallet in the wristlet version (I'm still very attached to my Mulberry wallet for now) but I'm so in love with the print on your gorgeous wallet that I had to get the wristlet....as well as a luggage tag & journal book set! They have beautiful things so many thanks again! Truly appreciate your info & kindness!


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my Coquelicot RH City today*


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Black City for Work Today.


Lovely.


----------



## alansgail

Kendie26 said:


> Just wanted to thank you again alansgail! I ordered your exact print wallet in the wristlet version (I'm still very attached to my Mulberry wallet for now) but I'm so in love with the print on your gorgeous wallet that I had to get the wristlet....as well as a luggage tag & journal book set! They have beautiful things so many thanks again! Truly appreciate your info & kindness!


Thx Kendie, I know you'll love those pieces! Please show them off when you get them!


----------



## Just Violet

Morning out with miss Orange Bruleé rggh city


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> Morning out with miss Orange Bruleé rggh city
> View attachment 3336469


----------



## LostInBal

05 Grey City RH
Charm: Juicy Couture sunglasses


----------



## Livia1

aalinne_72 said:


> 05 Grey City RH
> Charm: Juicy Couture sunglasses




Oh wow! The perfect grey [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> 05 Grey City RH
> Charm: Juicy Couture sunglasses



Wow that charm looks PERFECT on your gorgeous City!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Morning out with miss Orange Bruleé rggh city
> View attachment 3336469



beautiful as you always are just violet (except everytime I see or read about orange brulee it makes me so sad I sold my OB Work...ugh!!!)


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> So cool! So this is distinct from the bronze pearl grayish color, huh? Wow what a find.... sure don't see this one from that collection much! I've seen the pink, the bronze pearl (gray), the black, red, sliver.... but never bronze. Very cool little rarity!



hi s.tighe!! i think my bag IS the grey color you are referring to. I don't know why the heck they called it Bronze/Noix (per tag)...the description also eluded to it "bordering on brown" which is the main reason I wanted it since brown is my fave color (& I also love the matte gold studs) but it clearly looks more grey (at least to my eye). I hesitated at first & thought of returning it because I wanted more brown but it's definitely neutral enough & the more I kept looking at it, the more I loved it. Have an awesome weekend & show us more of your beauty bags!


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


>



 Eheeh Thank you 



aalinne_72 said:


> 05 Grey City RH
> Charm: Juicy Couture sunglasses



 Such a Beautiful shade of grey 



Kendie26 said:


> beautiful as you always are just violet (except everytime I see or read about orange brulee it makes me so sad I sold my OB Work...ugh!!!)




Thanks  always so kind !!! Maybe sooner or later you'll get another OB


----------



## cat1967

Livia1 said:


> *Carrying my Coquelicot RH City today*



I have this bag too and it is my favorite Bal.


----------



## LostInBal

cat1967 said:


> I have this bag too and it is my favorite Bal.



Me too!! Gorgeous and vibrant red


----------



## Livia1

cat1967 said:


> I have this bag too and it is my favorite Bal.





aalinne_72 said:


> Me too!! Gorgeous and vibrant red




Thanks, ladies!
For some reason I have not used it since forever so have actually considered selling it, have even had it for sale at some point. Then I take it out and think I must be crazy to even consider letting go of this beauty


----------



## Just Violet

Livia1 said:


> *Carrying my Coquelicot RH City today*




I love coquelicot!! I wish to get it sooner or later!!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> 05 Grey City RH
> Charm: Juicy Couture sunglasses



Beautiful!  So hard to find the perfect grey!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Morning out with miss Orange Bruleé rggh city
> View attachment 3336469



This is a stunning color.  I love how you wear your bracelets -- perfect combo of colors.


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> This is a stunning color.  I love how you wear your bracelets -- perfect combo of colors.




Thank you  it's funny to me adding lots of bracelets to my armparty


----------



## Livia1

Just Violet said:


> I love coquelicot!! I wish to get it sooner or later!!




Bal's best red!
I hope you find one soon


----------



## Just Violet

Livia1 said:


> Bal's best red!
> I hope you find one soon




Eheheh i have one in my target to be honest, but i have to sell something to fund it


----------



## LostInBal

Livia1 said:


> Oh wow! The perfect grey [emoji7]



I'm not very satisfied with this shot, doesn't make justice at all. It didn't capture the exact grey shade, which it is darker. Also leather texture is more like 04 than 05.


----------



## cat1967

Livia1 said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> For some reason I have not used it since forever so have actually considered selling it, have even had it for sale at some point. Then I take it out and think I must be crazy to even consider letting go of this beauty



I don't use it very often either, maybe twice or three times a year but I wouldn't sell it.  Especially with the resale prices of Bal, I wouldn't give this beauty for low.  I think it is the most beautiful red Bal has made.  I had the Rouge Cardinal Work and I sold this one instead.  The red was almost the same so I kept this one as I found it a tad more vibrant than RC.  Don't sell it, I am sure you are going to regret it at some point and then if you don't like the new reds like Rouge Lipstick you won't have a chance to buy a Coquelicot in very good condition.  Also the price has gone up since we bought our bags.


----------



## Livia1

Just Violet said:


> Eheheh i have one in my target to be honest, but i have to sell something to fund it



Ah! Crossing my fingers 




aalinne_72 said:


> I'm not very satisfied with this shot, doesn't make justice at all. It didn't capture the exact grey shade, which it is darker. Also leather texture is more like 04 than 05.



I know it is a little different, I've looked at so many pics of 05 Grey  It used to be one of my HG's. Never managed to find one unfortunately. But to me, it still is the perfect grey.


----------



## cat1967

aalinne_72 said:


> Me too!! Gorgeous and vibrant red



Yes, gorgeous and vibrant is the correct description of this red!


----------



## Livia1

cat1967 said:


> I don't use it very often either, maybe twice or three times a year but I wouldn't sell it.  Especially with the resale prices of Bal, I wouldn't give this beauty for low.  I think it is the most beautiful red Bal has made.  I had the Rouge Cardinal Work and I sold this one instead.  The red was almost the same so I kept this one as I found it a tad more vibrant than RC.  Don't sell it, I am sure you are going to regret it at some point and then if you don't like the new reds like Rouge Lipstick you won't have a chance to buy a Coquelicot in very good condition.  Also the price has gone up since we bought our bags.




Yeah, I think you are right that I would definitely regret it. I like a lot of reds but none compares to Coquelicot plus the leather is amazing.
I did actually use it quite a bit when I first bought it. I usually say, if you don't use a bag then sell it but maybe this one is the exception.


----------



## cat1967

Livia1 said:


> Yeah, I think you are right that I would definitely regret it. I like a lot of reds but none compares to Coquelicot plus the leather is amazing.
> I did actually use it quite a bit when I first bought it. I usually say, if you don't use a bag then sell it but maybe this one is the exception.



I also think alike.  When I don't use a bag often I usually sell it.  But not this one, and you are right the leather is amazing.  I bought many bags after this one but Bal although still makes lambskin leather bags has definitely changed something.  This one is not that shiny and the leather is nicely distressed and soft.  She is definitely a keeper.


----------



## muchstuff

Just Violet said:


> Morning out with miss Orange Bruleé rggh city
> View attachment 3336469



I just love that colour!


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> Morning out with miss Orange Bruleé rggh city
> View attachment 3336469



Lovely colour! 



aalinne_72 said:


> 05 Grey City RH
> Charm: Juicy Couture sunglasses



What a beauty!


----------



## Just Violet

muchstuff said:


> I just love that colour!







Jaidybug said:


> Lovely colour!
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty!







Livia1 said:


> Ah! Crossing my fingers




Thank you girls


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely. [emoji813]


Hello! Thank you . 1


----------



## rx4dsoul

Just Violet said:


> Morning out with miss Orange Bruleé rggh city
> View attachment 3336469


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City today *


----------



## Just Violet

rx4dsoul said:


> Gorgeous!!




Thank you


----------



## LostInBal

One of my PH oldies

From left to right:
04 Grey Twiggy ph
03 Black City ph
03 Lilac City ph
03 Dark Caramel City ph


----------



## SilverStCloud

aalinne_72 said:


> 05 Grey City RH
> Charm: Juicy Couture sunglasses


Gorgeous grey! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FunBagz

My Bal Velo in the stunning restroom at Chanel, Avenue Montaigne last week (sorry, but I love interesting bathrooms!). Velo is my favorite bag for travel (with a Longchamp LP tucked inside for extras).  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> One of my PH oldies
> 
> From left to right:
> 04 Grey Twiggy ph
> 03 Black City ph
> 03 Lilac City ph
> 03 Dark Caramel City ph




All beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

My fellow Bal lovers-I couldn't help myself taking & posting this. My 10th anniversary Lizard pink City & my beloved cat Kali. She's loves this bench every morning with the sun & looking out at the birds / backyard. She is so good in that she knows she can't play with the Bal tassels!! She can only admire from a distance! She'd make a nice mate for Dextersmoms kitties! Happy Sunday everyone [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> I'm not very satisfied with this shot, doesn't make justice at all. It didn't capture the exact grey shade, which it is darker. Also leather texture is more like 04 than 05.



I think it's a GORGEOUS shot & can easily tell what  a beauty that bag is plus I adore the charm!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> One of my PH oldies
> 
> From left to right:
> 04 Grey Twiggy ph
> 03 Black City ph
> 03 Lilac City ph
> 03 Dark Caramel City ph



such a cool pic w/ so many beauties!!! Love them all!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> My Bal Velo in the stunning restroom at Chanel, Avenue Montaigne last week (sorry, but I love interesting bathrooms!). Velo is my favorite bag for travel (with a Longchamp LP tucked inside for extras).  Thanks for letting me share!



What a fabulous pic!! Bathroom is beautiful & you look terrific w/ your Velo!


----------



## Indiana

I could look at the fab pics in this thread all day!


Black Day for me today..


----------



## Dextersmom

Indiana said:


> I could look at the fab pics in this thread all day!
> 
> 
> Black Day for me today..


Beautiful.


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> One of my PH oldies
> 
> From left to right:
> 04 Grey Twiggy ph
> 03 Black City ph
> 03 Lilac City ph
> 03 Dark Caramel City ph


So pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> My Bal Velo in the stunning restroom at Chanel, Avenue Montaigne last week (sorry, but I love interesting bathrooms!). Velo is my favorite bag for travel (with a Longchamp LP tucked inside for extras).  Thanks for letting me share!


That is my exact traveling bag too....gorgeous pic.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My fellow Bal lovers-I couldn't help myself taking & posting this. My 10th anniversary Lizard pink City & my beloved cat Kali. She's loves this bench every morning with the sun & looking out at the birds / backyard. She is so good in that she knows she can't play with the Bal tassels!! She can only admire from a distance! She'd make a nice mate for Dextersmoms kitties! Happy Sunday everyone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337481


Hey Kendie....what a special and gorgeous City....I am in awe....seriously.  Kali is such a beauty and has such a sweet expression...no doubt that Walter and Dexter would love her.


----------



## Kendie26

Indiana said:


> I could look at the fab pics in this thread all day!
> 
> 
> Black Day for me today..




I agree w/looking all day at this thread! Your day is a beauty-perfect leather & [emoji173]&#65039;the gold HW [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hey Kendie....what a special and gorgeous City....I am in awe....seriously.  Kali is such a beauty and has such a sweet expression...no doubt that Walter and Dexter would love her.




[emoji137]&#127995;Dextersmom!! That pic had you in mind! Kali's expression showed her annoyance with me taking her pic.. She usually looks happier-ha! Thanks for your kind compliment, as always! [emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji137]&#55356;&#57339;Dextersmom!! That pic had you in mind! Kali's expression showed her annoyance with me taking her pic.. She usually looks happier-ha! Thanks for your kind compliment, as always! [emoji8]


Someday you have to take a family shot of all your Bal's together...I am sure that would be a sight to see.


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> My fellow Bal lovers-I couldn't help myself taking & posting this. My 10th anniversary Lizard pink City & my beloved cat Kali. She's loves this bench every morning with the sun & looking out at the birds / backyard. She is so good in that she knows she can't play with the Bal tassels!! She can only admire from a distance! She'd make a nice mate for Dextersmoms kitties! Happy Sunday everyone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337481




Really a lovely pic


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading to the beach with my Rose Gold Hip....and Walter saying hello.


----------



## Indiana

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to the beach with my Rose Gold Hip....and Walter saying hello.




Great pic Dextersmom!  Walter and Hip are both little stunners!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Someday you have to take a family shot of all your Bal's together...I am sure that would be a sight to see.





Just Violet said:


> Really a lovely pic



thanks so much to both of you sweet Bal lovers! I need to take an updated family shot so thanks for reminding me dextersmom & I also need to go look at the family thread (assuming there is one!). No doubt you have a phenomenal family pic somewhere dextersmom? I'm just in awe after seeing Just Violet's amazing collection!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to the beach with my Rose Gold Hip....and Walter saying hello.



Adorable! Walter is spellbound checking out your shoes! GREAT pic & perfect style as always. Totally love that happy color pink top!


----------



## Dextersmom

Indiana said:


> Great pic Dextersmom!  Walter and Hip are both little stunners!


Thank you so much Indiana.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Adorable! Walter is spellbound checking out your shoes! GREAT pic & perfect style as always. Totally love that happy color pink top!


Thank you so much Kendie and I haven't done a Bal family pic...I will have to work on that.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to the beach with my Rose Gold Hip....and Walter saying hello.



Real cute!   I love seeing pics of you in your gorgeous bathroom/house.   Can't wait to see your B family pics.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Real cute!   I love seeing pics of you in your gorgeous bathroom/house.   Can't wait to see your B family pics.


Thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much Kendie and I haven't done a Bal family pic...I will have to work on that.



Please do!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Please do!


Will do. :salute:


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> My fellow Bal lovers-I couldn't help myself taking & posting this. My 10th anniversary Lizard pink City & my beloved cat Kali. She's loves this bench every morning with the sun & looking out at the birds / backyard. She is so good in that she knows she can't play with the Bal tassels!! She can only admire from a distance! She'd make a nice mate for Dextersmoms kitties! Happy Sunday everyone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337481



The bag is gorgeous, of course, but really... I'm jealous of your Kali! What a perch she has, and what a gorgeous view (ahhhh your yard and all the beautiful green!). My husband and I always say that pampered house pets must be the beings that have earned the highest degree of karmic reward... many lifetimes of doing good paying off with lazy naps in the sunshine, plenty of time to play, furniture privileges, humans who fawn over your every antic, being easily contented, desiring very little, and endlessly excited by something as simple as your human coming back in the door after a 30 minute errand. That's the life!


----------



## peacebabe

Great shot !!! looks like your kitty is more interested in your shoes than your lovely Hip !!! 




Dextersmom said:


> Heading to the beach with my Rose Gold Hip....and Walter saying hello.


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Great shot !!! looks like your kitty is more interested in your shoes than your lovely Hip !!!


Thank you.....and yes he was much more interested in chewing on my shoelaces.


----------



## peacebabe

lol ....... you are lucky that he's more interested in chewing shoelaces!!! I ve heard some chews their owner's beloved Bal tassels !!! 




Dextersmom said:


> Thank you.....and yes he was much more interested in chewing on my shoelaces.


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> The bag is gorgeous, of course, but really... I'm jealous of your Kali! What a perch she has, and what a gorgeous view (ahhhh your yard and all the beautiful green!). My husband and I always say that pampered house pets must be the beings that have earned the highest degree of karmic reward... many lifetimes of doing good paying off with lazy naps in the sunshine, plenty of time to play, furniture privileges, humans who fawn over your every antic, being easily contented, desiring very little, and endlessly excited by something as simple as your human coming back in the door after a 30 minute errand. That's the life!



 So.Very.True. You nailed it s.tighe! My husband & I both dream of her life (or any pampered pet, as you once again so eloquently describe/write)  May that karmic reward you mention be plentiful in your life!   * & to all the awesome fellow Bal lovers on here.


----------



## Naminami

Hello bal lovers.
This one is balenciaga city rhw.
What do you think about this strap? Yay or no?
IWant to use this for tomorrow if yay


----------



## cat1967

Naminami said:


> Hello bal lovers.
> This one is balenciaga city rhw.
> What do you think about this strap? Yay or no?
> IWant to use this for tomorrow if yay



I wouldn't use another strap on my Black Bal unless it was totally black too.  But that is only my opinion.


----------



## LostInBal

^^ + 1


----------



## MJconfessions

Pulled out my Gris ciment city out of the closet. Hard to get this beautiful light grey colour in photos


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to the beach with my Rose Gold Hip....and Walter saying hello.




Always gorgeous


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Always gorgeous


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

MJconfessions said:


> Pulled out my Gris ciment city out of the closet. Hard to get this beautiful light grey colour in photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338398
> View attachment 3338399


What a beauty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

MJconfessions said:


> Pulled out my Gris ciment city out of the closet. Hard to get this beautiful light grey colour in photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338398
> View attachment 3338399



Sigh, I totally adore Gris Cement, most especiallty with gold hardware. Yours is a true beauty!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Clutch-ing


----------



## Kendie26

I know this is not a "bag" but I am taking my Bal mini click out for our quick dinner tonight since I only need our keys & a lipstick. I saw this big patch of lavender color  in our grass (yes they are weeds!! Embarrassing, I know!) The color struck me in honor of the late, great legendary [emoji450][emoji441]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
PRINCE [emoji299]&#65039; (rip) & I also thought of Just Violet with this color [emoji8]


----------



## Emmagiz

FunBagz said:


> My Bal Velo in the stunning restroom at Chanel, Avenue Montaigne last week (sorry, but I love interesting bathrooms!). Velo is my favorite bag for travel (with a Longchamp LP tucked inside for extras).  Thanks for letting me share!


Did you shorten the strap on your Velo?  It looks great and I find mine is very long.


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought out my 09 Raisin City today.  This was my 2nd Bal bag (now have 12) and I got it at Barney's in Beverly Hills because at the time my local Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom didn't carry them.  I haven't used this bag in a few years and am so happy to bring it back out in the world.  I did it in honor of Prince.


----------



## muchstuff

cat1967 said:


> i wouldn't use another strap on my black bal unless it was totally black too.  But that is only my opinion.



+1


----------



## muchstuff

MJconfessions said:


> Pulled out my Gris ciment city out of the closet. Hard to get this beautiful light grey colour in photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338398
> View attachment 3338399



Great colour/hardware combo!


----------



## muchstuff

rx4dsoul said:


> Clutch-ing



It's official, need me a clutch


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> I know this is not a "bag" but I am taking my Bal mini click out for our quick dinner tonight since I only need our keys & a lipstick. I saw this big patch of lavender color  in our grass (yes they are weeds!! Embarrassing, I know!) The color struck me in honor of the late, great legendary [emoji450][emoji441]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRINCE [emoji299]&#65039; (rip) & I also thought of Just Violet with this color [emoji8]



Lovely mini click, lovely weeds, lovely sentiment!


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Brought out my 09 Raisin City today.  This was my 2nd Bal bag (now have 12) and I got it at Barney's in Beverly Hills because at the time my local Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom didn't carry them.  I haven't used this bag in a few years and am so happy to bring it back out in the world.  I did it in honor of Prince.



Looking lovely as usual


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Clutch-ing


Love this.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I know this is not a "bag" but I am taking my Bal mini click out for our quick dinner tonight since I only need our keys & a lipstick. I saw this big patch of lavender color  in our grass (yes they are weeds!! Embarrassing, I know!) The color struck me in honor of the late, great legendary [emoji450][emoji441]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRINCE [emoji299]&#65039; (rip) & I also thought of Just Violet with this color [emoji8]


That is truly adorable Kendie....and we were on the same wavelength today with our shades of purple. Have a wonderful dinner.


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Looking lovely as usual


Thank you muchstuff.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you muchstuff.



And love your footwear as much as your bags, bling and kitties, you have a great sense of style!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought out my 09 Raisin City today.  This was my 2nd Bal bag (now have 12) and I got it at Barney's in Beverly Hills because at the time my local Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom didn't carry them.  I haven't used this bag in a few years and am so happy to bring it back out in the world.  I did it in honor of Prince.



This one is very pretty.  Raisin is one of the many colors I am considering .


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> And love your footwear as much as your bags, bling and kitties, you have a great sense of style!


:kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This one is very pretty.  Raisin is one of the many colors I am considering .


Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Brought out my 09 Raisin City today.  This was my 2nd Bal bag (now have 12) and I got it at Barney's in Beverly Hills because at the time my local Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom didn't carry them.  I haven't used this bag in a few years and am so happy to bring it back out in the world.  I did it in honor of Prince. [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Purple Love!
But the Kitty is a scene-stealer!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Thank you Dextersmom and muchstuff.


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Clutch-ing



what a cool pic! You look amazing w/ this clutch...love the bracelet & watch too!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Lovely mini click, lovely weeds, lovely sentiment!





Dextersmom said:


> That is truly adorable Kendie....and we were on the same wavelength today with our shades of purple. Have a wonderful dinner.



Hugs/Kisses to you both! So funny muchstuff calling my weeds lovely!!The color just grabbed my attention & it was such a big huge patch in the middle of our yard. Made me stop for a while & have an appreciation for things & the color purple.
Dextermom~Love your Raisin Bal but Walter (oh, wait was it Dexter?) in that picture is so adorably PRICELESS! He was totally posing in such a stately stance!!
Thank you both for all of your kindness, as always.


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> I know this is not a "bag" but I am taking my Bal mini click out for our quick dinner tonight since I only need our keys & a lipstick. I saw this big patch of lavender color  in our grass (yes they are weeds!! Embarrassing, I know!) The color struck me in honor of the late, great legendary [emoji450][emoji441]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRINCE [emoji299]&#65039; (rip) & I also thought of Just Violet with this color [emoji8]




OMG i love it!!!!! I always wanted a mini click but never got it!!! Lucky you!!! It's so adorable and the color is so pretty!!! Ehehehe thanks for thinking of me honey


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> OMG i love it!!!!! I always wanted a mini click but never got it!!! Lucky you!!! It's so adorable and the color is so pretty!!! Ehehehe thanks for thinking of me honey



how could I NOT think of beautiful you & your avatar name sake when I saw this lovely patch of purple violet! Smooches


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> how could I NOT think of beautiful you & your avatar name sake when I saw this lovely patch of purple violet! Smooches



So kind thank you sweetie


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> I know this is not a "bag" but I am taking my Bal mini click out for our quick dinner tonight since I only need our keys & a lipstick. I saw this big patch of lavender color  in our grass (yes they are weeds!! Embarrassing, I know!) The color struck me in honor of the late, great legendary [emoji450][emoji441]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRINCE [emoji299]&#65039; (rip) & I also thought of Just Violet with this color [emoji8]




Very pretty!

I'm carrying my *black Hamilton City* today.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Purple Love!
> But the Kitty is a scene-stealer!!!


:kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Hugs/Kisses to you both! So funny muchstuff calling my weeds lovely!!The color just grabbed my attention & it was such a big huge patch in the middle of our yard. Made me stop for a while & have an appreciation for things & the color purple.
> Dextermom~Love your Raisin Bal but Walter (oh, wait was it Dexter?) in that picture is so adorably PRICELESS! He was totally posing in such a stately stance!!
> Thank you both for all of your kindness, as always.


Thank you Kendie and you are right...that is Walter (Dexter is in my Avatar).


----------



## saira1214

aalinne_72 said:


> One of my PH oldies
> 
> From left to right:
> 04 Grey Twiggy ph
> 03 Black City ph
> 03 Lilac City ph
> 03 Dark Caramel City ph




What?!? You have my HG 03 dark caramel city! I've been looking for ages, but they rarely pop up. Congrats on your gorgeous collection. Also loving the lilac city!


----------



## FunBagz

Emmagiz said:


> Did you shorten the strap on your Velo?  It looks great and I find mine is very long.



Thanks...in this photo, I doubled the strap and am wearing it as a shoulder bag.  Hasn't caused any issues with the strap.  Cross body, it is a bit long on me, but still wearable.


----------



## Emmagiz

FunBagz said:


> Thanks...in this photo, I doubled the strap and am wearing it as a shoulder bag.  Hasn't caused any issues with the strap.  Cross body, it is a bit long on me, but still wearable.


Oh great idea - I'll have to try that.  Thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

Another day with my Raisin City and another appearance from my boy Walter.


----------



## Livia1

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my Raisin City and another appearance from my boy Walter.




Awwww, your cutie cat [emoji76]
Love the Raisin too [emoji6]


----------



## LostInBal

saira1214 said:


> What?!? You have my HG 03 dark caramel city! I've been looking for ages, but they rarely pop up. Congrats on your gorgeous collection. Also loving the lilac city!



This is for you saira (this is mine). Maxxout had in on her screen and it brough luck to her, found her own 03 DK very soon! &#128525; 

The Beast!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my Raisin City and another appearance from my boy Walter.




Awesome!!! This is a shade of purple that i'd like to get sooner or later!!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> This is for you saira (this is mine). Maxxout had in on her screen and it brough luck to her, found her own 03 DK very soon! &#128525;
> 
> The Beast!



Super Yummy Scrumptious!!! Lucky you aalinne!


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> I'm carrying my *black Hamilton City* today.





Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my Raisin City and another appearance from my boy Walter.



thank you beautiful Livia! Purple love run amuk lately. (I need to see your Cocquilot city someday 

Dextersmom you always rule w/ your fab photo's....Walter is THE MAN!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> I know this is not a "bag" but I am taking my Bal mini click out for our quick dinner tonight since I only need our keys & a lipstick. I saw this big patch of lavender color  in our grass (yes they are weeds!! Embarrassing, I know!) The color struck me in honor of the late, great legendary [emoji450][emoji441]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRINCE [emoji299]&#65039; (rip) & I also thought of Just Violet with this color [emoji8]



i love the click. i collect kisslock closure bags and have been wanting one for so long. your lil bag looks wonderful here, nice shot!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my Raisin City and another appearance from my boy Walter.




Such a pretty purple! [emoji173]&#65039;


aalinne_72 said:


> This is for you saira (this is mine). Maxxout had in on her screen and it brough luck to her, found her own 03 DK very soon! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> The Beast!



Wow! Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Super Yummy Scrumptious!!! Lucky you aalinne!



Thank you dear Kendie
I was so lucky the day someone ofered it to me and had the money to buy her..
My most expensive Bal was the 03 Lilac.


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you dear Kendie
> I was so lucky the day someone ofered it to me and had the money to buy her..
> My most expensive Bal was the 03 Lilac.



Good for you! You deserve it aaline! I am on the hunt for a fabulous lilac!


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i love the click. i collect kisslock closure bags and have been wanting one for so long. your lil bag looks wonderful here, nice shot!



Many thanks ccbaggirl89! I do adore my Bal mini click. I also love kisslock closures...kind of old-school in a sense! Hope you find 1 someday soon.


----------



## LostInBal

A memb. PMed me asking if I could post some pics of my Lilac. Tomorrow I will do it


----------



## LostInBal

Today to work 06 Esmerald Green courier
The photo doesn't make justice, very bad light, I know.


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> This is for you saira (this is mine). Maxxout had in on her screen and it brough luck to her, found her own 03 DK very soon! &#128525;
> 
> The Beast!


What a special and beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> thank you beautiful Livia! Purple love run amuk lately. (I need to see your Cocquilot city someday
> 
> Dextersmom you always rule w/ your fab photo's....Walter is THE MAN!!!


Thanks Kendie. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Such a pretty purple! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> Wow! Gorgeous! [emoji7]


Thank you. :kiss:


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> What a special and beautiful bag!!!



Thank you!
You always rock your Bals with very cool style!


----------



## Dextersmom

Off to Taco Tuesday with my Gris Aluminum clutch.


----------



## saira1214

aalinne_72 said:


> This is for you saira (this is mine). Maxxout had in on her screen and it brough luck to her, found her own 03 DK very soon! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> The Beast!



To die for!! I save it and now hoping one will pop up for me too!! Well, when I have enough cash. Lol.


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you!
> You always rock your Bals with very cool style!


:kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Livia1 said:


> Awwww, your cutie cat [emoji76]
> Love the Raisin too [emoji6]


:kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Awesome!!! This is a shade of purple that i'd like to get sooner or later!!


:kiss:


----------



## chowlover2

aalinne_72 said:


> This is for you saira (this is mine). Maxxout had in on her screen and it brough luck to her, found her own 03 DK very soon! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> The Beast!




Gorgeous!


----------



## LostInBal

My *06 Esmerald Green Courier* again.
With skull charm made by a former tpf memb.

psd: Moisturized with LH


----------



## Just Violet

Me, miss Bleu Tropical mggh velo and some armparty


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> My *06 Esmerald Green Courier* again.
> With skull charm made by a former tpf memb.
> 
> psd: Moisturized with LH




I love this color


----------



## SilverStCloud

aalinne_72 said:


> This is for you saira (this is mine). Maxxout had in on her screen and it brough luck to her, found her own 03 DK very soon! &#128525;
> 
> The Beast!


I am in absolute heaven just looking at this amazing beauty!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tralynn

08 sapphire - one of my favorite handbags!


----------



## Just Violet

Tralynn said:


> 08 sapphire - one of my favorite handbags!




Stunning combo


----------



## SilverStCloud

Tralynn said:


> 08 sapphire - one of my favorite handbags!


Gorgeous!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> My *06 Esmerald Green Courier* again.
> With skull charm made by a former tpf memb.
> 
> psd: Moisturized with LH



Emerald is very pretty.  I have been curious about the courier bag but it looks very structured in many listings but I love the slouch on yours.


----------



## Iamminda

Tralynn said:


> 08 sapphire - one of my favorite handbags!



Gorgeous purple and love your matching nail polish (RIP Prince).


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Me, miss Bleu Tropical mggh velo and some armparty
> View attachment 3339982



Love this blue!  You have just the perfect arm party for each bag .


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Love this blue!  You have just the perfect arm party for each bag .




Thank you dearest  i buy bracelets to match them to my bags indeed


----------



## Kendie26

Tralynn said:


> 08 sapphire - one of my favorite handbags!



Such a FABULOUS pic w/ your perfect color pedi for that stunning bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Off to Taco Tuesday with my Gris Aluminum clutch.



Loving this clutch on you (but love ALL your bags/pics). Looks really sophisticated yet edgy at the same time


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Me, miss Bleu Tropical mggh velo and some armparty
> View attachment 3339982



Dang! There you go again...the clarity in that color is unreal!!! AMAZING. period.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Loving this clutch on you (but love ALL your bags/pics). Looks really sophisticated yet edgy at the same time


Thank you Kendie. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> My *06 Esmerald Green Courier* again.
> With skull charm made by a former tpf memb.
> 
> psd: Moisturized with LH


Lovely color.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Me, miss Bleu Tropical mggh velo and some armparty
> View attachment 3339982


Just Violet... your Velo is out of this world gorgeous and your bracelets are beautiful.


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Dang! There you go again...the clarity in that color is unreal!!! AMAZING. period.







Dextersmom said:


> Just Violet... your Velo is out of this world gorgeous and your bracelets are beautiful.




Thank you girls. Always so sweet and kind  i really appreciate it


----------



## Livia1

aalinne_72 said:


> This is for you saira (this is mine). Maxxout had in on her screen and it brough luck to her, found her own 03 DK very soon! &#128525;
> 
> The Beast!




Holy c...!!! This bag is a dream 
I have never been a brown/orange bag person but this one is simply amazing. The name is perfect, it truly looks like a yummy, salty caramel


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> thank you beautiful Livia! Purple love run amuk lately. (*I need to see your Cocquilot city someday *



I will try and post a pic soon


----------



## Just Violet

Out and about with miss 2010 murier hip, mr 08 sapphire coin purse and friends


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just Violet said:


> Me, miss Bleu Tropical mggh velo and some armparty
> View attachment 3339982



this color is great!


----------



## thompk

aalinne_72 said:


> One of my PH oldies
> 
> From left to right:
> 04 Grey Twiggy ph
> 03 Black City ph
> 03 Lilac City ph
> 03 Dark Caramel City ph



Ahhhh! This pic sums it up! Of course your photo of your dark caramel is stunning, but your lilac is just TDF!!! Every time i see that color my heart just stops!! (along with every PH bag...so I guess the whole photo is just pure beauty to me!!  )  BUT man, if you have Saira's Dk Caramel...then you have MY lilac city!!! hahahahaha  I have a First that I ADORE and wear with any and everything so I'm good, but man, she's a beauty!!  Amazing pic, aalinne_72


----------



## muchstuff

Just Violet said:


> Out and about with miss 2010 murier hip, mr 08 sapphire coin purse and friends
> View attachment 3340925



What a great shade of purple the murier is!


----------



## Just Violet

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this color is great!







muchstuff said:


> What a great shade of purple the murier is!




Thank you girls


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Out and about with miss 2010 murier hip, mr 08 sapphire coin purse and friends
> View attachment 3340925



You are making me want a purple Bal bag (& I swear I'm back to no buying!) The artistic flair you have in your photo's Violet is just phenomenal. Could stare at your pics all day. Amazing!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> You are making me want a purple Bal bag (& I swear I'm back to no buying!) The artistic flair you have in your photo's Violet is just phenomenal. Could stare at your pics all day. Amazing!



Your kind words make me happy. You know, i love colors and probably this is reason why my pics seem cute  pop colors make everything better


----------



## thompk

Just Violet said:


> Your kind words make me happy. You know, i love colors and probably this is reason why my pics seem cute  pop colors make everything better




Everything in life is better with a pop of color!! Haha! In all seriousness, your photos are fantastic Love the composition, colors and creativity!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Out and about with miss 2010 murier hip, mr 08 sapphire coin purse and friends
> View attachment 3340925


Pretty in purple....love everything here.


----------



## s.tighe

Rare outing with my '10 Sahara City. It'll be a nail biter today. Just realized I took 'er out whilst wearing brand new denim. Doh.


----------



## Just Violet

thompk said:


> Everything in life is better with a pop of color!! Haha! In all seriousness, your photos are fantastic Love the composition, colors and creativity!!







Dextersmom said:


> Pretty in purple....love everything here.




Thank you very much


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Rare outing with my '10 Sahara City. It'll be a nail biter today. Just realized I took 'er out whilst wearing brand new denim. Doh.



She's beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Rare outing with my '10 Sahara City. It'll be a nail biter today. Just realized I took 'er out whilst wearing brand new denim. Doh.



mmmmmm mmmmm mmmmm LOVE Sahara....she looks pristine s.tighe! I totally get it on the nail biter part!! No doubt you will take great care of her!


----------



## s.tighe

Thanks friend


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> mmmmmm mmmmm mmmmm LOVE Sahara....she looks pristine s.tighe! I totally get it on the nail biter part!! No doubt you will take great care of her!



Thanks Ms. Kendie! I'm so in love with the color but boy does it make me sweat my every move. It might as well be white. Always loved this bag when the kardashians were photographed with it, and marveled at how it was carried and slung around with such reckless abandon. I envy that devil-may-care comfort with a light colored bag!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Thanks Ms. Kendie! I'm so in love with the color but boy does it make me sweat my every move. It might as well be white. Always loved this bag when the kardashians were photographed with it, and marveled at how it was carried and slung around with such reckless abandon. I envy that devil-may-care comfort with a light colored bag!



 You just made me laugh because at first I thought you called me "Mrs Kendie" (instead of Ms Kendie). My BFF nicknamed me Mrs Kendie a while ago...it's part of our last name (people probably think it's my first name but it's not) & when she first started calling me that it became my new fave nickname...sorry, I digress into utter silliness. I do like seeing everyone's avatar names (& the meaning behind them if disclosed). 
I would be the EXACT same way as you are carrying Sahara (i wanted that color bad but was a scaredy cat) so KUDOS to you! I thought the Bal in your avatar might be white?  I'd admire reckless abandon Bal carrying too but I'm too uptight!! You will be just fine...enjoy using her!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> You just made me laugh because at first I thought you called me "Mrs Kendie" (instead of Ms Kendie). My BFF nicknamed me Mrs Kendie a while ago...it's part of our last name (people probably think it's my first name but it's not) & when she first started calling me that it became my new fave nickname...sorry, I digress into utter silliness. I do like seeing everyone's avatar names (& the meaning behind them if disclosed).
> I would be the EXACT same way as you are carrying Sahara (i wanted that color bad but was a scaredy cat) so KUDOS to you! I thought the Bal in your avatar might be white?  I'd admire reckless abandon Bal carrying too but I'm too uptight!! You will be just fine...enjoy using her!



Yup, My avatar is my 09 white city, the only bag I've ever let go and thought twice about it. No idea why, when I've let go of what I guess would be "holy grail" bags that I should theoretically regret but don't. White is a PITA and frankly just a stupid investment but when it's all crisp and fresh I'm a total sucker for it regardless!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Yup, My avatar is my 09 white city, the only bag I've ever let go and thought twice about it. No idea why, when I've let go of what I guess would be "holy grail" bags that I should theoretically regret but don't. White is a PITA and frankly just a stupid investment but when it's all crisp and fresh I'm a total sucker for it regardless!




What do you think?  Worth a try?

http://www.valentinogaremi.com/antistain-leather-spray-avel-p-325.html


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Rare outing with my '10 Sahara City. It'll be a nail biter today. Just realized I took 'er out whilst wearing brand new denim. Doh.



Beautiful bag!  Hope all goes well with not getting any color transfer today.


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> Rare outing with my '10 Sahara City. It'll be a nail biter today. Just realized I took 'er out whilst wearing brand new denim. Doh.


You are very brave to own such a light colored bag...braver than me.  It is so beautiful....reminds me of vanilla ice cream with just a touch of caramel mixed in.  It is gorgeous.


----------



## rx4dsoul

s.tighe said:


> Rare outing with my '10 Sahara City. It'll be a nail biter today. Just realized I took 'er out whilst wearing brand new denim. Doh.


Sooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> What do you think?  Worth a try?
> 
> http://www.valentinogaremi.com/antistain-leather-spray-avel-p-325.html



Maybe! I've gotta cop to being a little afraid of "scotch-guard" type products for leather though. Im afraid of them changing the feel of the leather or not letting it breathe.... If they do their job wouldn't they have to "coat" the leather? Hmmmm.


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag!  Hope all goes well with not getting any color transfer today.



Thank you Lamminda! So far so good! I know I'll get home and sqirrel her away again and breathe a sigh of relief!


----------



## s.tighe

Dextersmom said:


> You are very brave to own such a light colored bag...braver than me.  It is so beautiful....reminds me of vanilla ice cream with just a touch of caramel mixed in.  It is gorgeous.



Thank you Dextersmom! Great description oft he color... And just as yummy (almost anyway) as vanilla & caramel (apersonal fave!)


----------



## s.tighe

rx4dsoul said:


> Sooo beautiful!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Maybe! I've gotta cop to being a little afraid of "scotch-guard" type products for leather though. Im afraid of them changing the feel of the leather or not letting it breathe.... If they do their job wouldn't they have to "coat" the leather? Hmmmm.



Fair point, but I don't know what would be worse, using a coating product or trying to remove denim transfer. All of the products on this site are European and some of them, depending on brand, use natural ingredients. There are a couple that claim to remove tough stains gently, I have that sahara twiggy coming that has some glue marks so I'll probably order one of them to see if I can get them off...


----------



## alansgail

s.tighe said:


> Maybe! I've gotta cop to being a little afraid of "scotch-guard" type products for leather though. Im afraid of them changing the feel of the leather or not letting it breathe.... If they do their job wouldn't they have to "coat" the leather? Hmmmm.


I've sprayed virtually every single leather bag I own with Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Repellent and have never had any negative consequences doing so.
I just follow the directions on the bottle...and yes, I won't lie, it's very scary to see your bag change color and "darken" before your eyes but it sinks in almost immediately and you're bag is good to go and back to it's original color.

The only caveat on the label is for those items that may not be colorfast so they recommend trying it on a small area first just to make sure.


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Fair point, but I don't know what would be worse, using a coating product or trying to remove denim transfer. All of the products on this site are European and some of them, depending on brand, use natural ingredients. There are a couple that claim to remove tough stains gently, I have that sahara twiggy coming that has some glue marks so I'll probably order one of them to see if I can get them off...



Ooooooohhhhhh forgot about the sahara twiggy! You're going to love it. And you're right about color xfer. Based on the number of light colored Bals with color transfer I've seen on the resale market, it appears to be the most industrial-strength of stains (after handles, maybe). I'll try darn near anything on a dark colored bag cuz I figure what can go wrong. With light colors I'm all kinds'a paranoid about: will the leather change? will it yellow? will it darken? will it suffocate? will it dry out? will it turn into a big growling OCD monster that will lurk under my bed and keep me awake at night?   I'd deffo give it a shot on my semi-basher white day if I wasn't such a lazy pants about it being a basher and therefore a lazy pants about buying products for it! 



alansgail said:


> I've sprayed virtually every single leather bag I own with Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Repellent and have never had any negative consequences doing so.
> I just follow the directions on the bottle...and yes, I won't lie, it's very scary to see your bag change color and "darken" before your eyes but it sinks in almost immediately and you're bag is good to go and back to it's original color.
> 
> The only caveat on the label is for those items that may not be colorfast so they recommend trying it on a small area first just to make sure.



I've read a lot about AG products on pf... tempted to ask more questions about it but I know there are threads for that in care/maintenance & don't want to veer the thread off topic... but very good insight, thank you!


----------



## Just Violet

Having a walk with miss Dark Violet city  happy weekend girls


----------



## rx4dsoul

Just Violet said:


> Having a walk with miss Dark Violet city  happy weekend girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342867


That  color is everything! And that pompom charm?! &#128158;


----------



## Just Violet

rx4dsoul said:


> That  color is everything! And that pompom charm?! [emoji179]




Thanks  i love pompom charms


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Having a walk with miss Dark Violet city  happy weekend girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342867




Wow! The vividness of color (of ALL your Bals) is so darn  fantastic!!![emoji8][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Wow! The vividness of color (of ALL your Bals) is so darn  fantastic!!![emoji8][emoji106]&#127995;




Thanks dearest!! My trick is keeping the iphone's camera always clean


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Having a walk with miss Dark Violet city  happy weekend girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342867


Hard not to be in a good mood after viewing this beautiful ensemble.....gorgeous.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Hard not to be in a good mood after viewing this beautiful ensemble.....gorgeous.




Sweet as always, Thanks indeed


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Having a walk with miss Dark Violet city  happy weekend girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342867



Your beautiful picture made me happy!   Love it all -- the bag, arm party, purple shoelace, Pom, etc.  Happy Weekend to you too.


----------



## english_girl_900

06 Rouille Day for me today - she's looking a wee bit the worse for wear but I still  her


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Your beautiful picture made me happy!   Love it all -- the bag, arm party, purple shoelace, Pom, etc.  Happy Weekend to you too.




Thanks indeed darling


----------



## Kendie26

We are out at lunch & I can't stop looking at my pre-loved 2005 Rouge Theatre First that I know many of you saw earlier this week when she arrived. Thanks for letting me show her again! [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Thanks dearest!! My trick is keeping the iphone's camera always clean



haha nice try but I'm not buying that your stellar pics are because your iphone camera is clean...it's because your bags are impeccable & you are uber artist/talented with photography!! There, take that just violet!! :kiss:


----------



## Kendie26

english_girl_900 said:


> 06 Rouille Day for me today - she's looking a wee bit the worse for wear but I still  her
> 
> View attachment 3343196



Wow, thanks for posting your beauty! I've never seen that color in person before. It definitely reminds me of orange brulee. She looks FAB!


----------



## Just Violet

english_girl_900 said:


> 06 Rouille Day for me today - she's looking a wee bit the worse for wear but I still  her
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343196



Such a Beautiful color 





Kendie26 said:


> We are out at lunch & I can't stop looking at my pre-loved 2005 Rouge Theatre First that I know many of you saw earlier this week when she arrived. Thanks for letting me show her again! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343234



Wow the more i watch it, the more i love this color  



Kendie26 said:


> haha nice try but I'm not buying that your stellar pics are because your iphone camera is clean...it's because your bags are impeccable & you are uber artist/talented with photography!! There, take that just violet!! :kiss:




Ehehehe Thank you dearest  i really have fun taking pics


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Fair point, but I don't know what would be worse, using a coating product or trying to remove denim transfer. All of the products on this site are European and some of them, depending on brand, use natural ingredients. There are a couple that claim to remove tough stains gently, I have that sahara twiggy coming that has some glue marks so I'll probably order one of them to see if I can get them off...





alansgail said:


> I've sprayed virtually every single leather bag I own with Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Repellent and have never had any negative consequences doing so.
> I just follow the directions on the bottle...and yes, I won't lie, it's very scary to see your bag change color and "darken" before your eyes but it sinks in almost immediately and you're bag is good to go and back to it's original color.
> 
> The only caveat on the label is for those items that may not be colorfast so they recommend trying it on a small area first just to make sure.



MANY THANKS to you both Dear muchstuff & alansgail for your valuable info!


----------



## english_girl_900

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, thanks for posting your beauty! I've never seen that color in person before. It definitely reminds me of orange brulee. She looks FAB!


Aww, thank you! Your RT first is looking particularly lush, if I may say.


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> We are out at lunch & I can't stop looking at my pre-loved 2005 Rouge Theatre First that I know many of you saw earlier this week when she arrived. Thanks for letting me show her again! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343234



My love for the First is growing and growing, they're so cool.. And in rt is simply killer!! 

I've got a couple of them today (both oldies)


----------



## LostInBal

english_girl_900 said:


> 06 Rouille Day for me today - she's looking a wee bit the worse for wear but I still  her
> 
> View attachment 3343196



What a great color the Rouille, I love it in a Day! 

I've got the weekender and twiggy in roulle


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out with my Giant 12 Nickel Town today.


----------



## Dextersmom

english_girl_900 said:


> 06 Rouille Day for me today - she's looking a wee bit the worse for wear but I still  her
> 
> View attachment 3343196


Gorgeous color.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> We are out at lunch & I can't stop looking at my pre-loved 2005 Rouge Theatre First that I know many of you saw earlier this week when she arrived. Thanks for letting me show her again! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343234


That color is truly special and unique...what a beauty...hope lunch was yummy too. :kiss:


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my Giant 12 Nickel Town today.



Looks great with those kicks!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Looks great with those kicks!


You are so sweet...thanks muchstuff.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> We are out at lunch & I can't stop looking at my pre-loved 2005 Rouge Theatre First that I know many of you saw earlier this week when she arrived. Thanks for letting me show her again! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343234


Most beautiful red ive seen!


----------



## Dextersmom

A quick change and off to dinner with Town, strap moved and matching Bal sandals.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> A quick change and off to dinner with Town, strap moved and matching Bal sandals.




Love the outfit with those accessories


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> My love for the First is growing and growing, they're so cool.. And in rt is simply killer!!
> 
> I've got a couple of them today (both oldies)





rx4dsoul said:


> Most beautiful red ive seen!





Dextersmom said:


> A quick change and off to dinner with Town, strap moved and matching Bal sandals.



I'm so with you on that aalinne!! I've been gravitating towards all of my smaller bags lately. I remember seeing some of your amazing colors of your First's. 

rx4dsoul~Thank you kindly! The color is just so gorgeous (probably more so in person) as the restaurant yesterday didn't have the best lighting 

Dextersmom~will you come be my personal stylist?!! Love the red sneaks swapped for my favorite sandals of yours! You always look spot-on perfect!


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> I'm so with you on that aalinne!! I've been gravitating towards all of my smaller bags lately. I remember seeing some of your amazing colors of your First's.
> 
> rx4dsoul~Thank you kindly! The color is just so gorgeous (probably more so in person) as the restaurant yesterday didn't have the best lighting
> 
> Dextersmom~will you come be my personal stylist?!! Love the red sneaks swapped for my favorite sandals of yours! You always look spot-on perfect!



Isn´t it weird?!?. I´ve been loving this style lately, and the more I see the more I like!!LOL


----------



## LostInBal

By popular demand here there are some photos of my 03 Lilac City ph


----------



## Livia1

aalinne_72 said:


> By popular demand here there are some photos of my 03 Lilac City ph




 I die!


----------



## LostInBal

Livia1 said:


> I die!



This is my most expensive Bal purchase ever of my entire collection


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> By popular demand here there are some photos of my 03 Lilac City ph




Wow. This color is so delicate and romantic and adorable


----------



## Livia1

aalinne_72 said:


> This is my most expensive Bal purchase ever of my entire collection



I can imagine but it really is so very pretty! I'm sure it is worth every penny


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my Coquelicot RH City today [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Just Violet

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Coquelicot RH City today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3344022




Gorgeous!!! This is the perfect red bag!! I need it indeed


----------



## LostInBal

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Coquelicot RH City today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3344022



OH MY.. LOVE THIS SHOT AND YOUR BEAUTIFUL COQUELICOT!!!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> By popular demand here there are some photos of my 03 Lilac City ph



BEYOND STUNNING! I desperately want this color Lilac! Thanks for all of these most beautiful pics...she looks brand new for 2003!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Coquelicot RH City today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3344022



AWESOME Livia!!! Been dying to see your Coqu. That's such a cool pic! Gorgeous


----------



## Dextersmom

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Coquelicot RH City today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3344022


Stunning!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Love the outfit with those accessories


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I'm so with you on that aalinne!! I've been gravitating towards all of my smaller bags lately. I remember seeing some of your amazing colors of your First's.
> 
> rx4dsoul~Thank you kindly! The color is just so gorgeous (probably more so in person) as the restaurant yesterday didn't have the best lighting
> 
> Dextersmom~will you come be my personal stylist?!! Love the red sneaks swapped for my favorite sandals of yours! You always look spot-on perfect!


Thank you Kendie.


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> By popular demand here there are some photos of my 03 Lilac City ph


Very beautiful. :heart


----------



## rx4dsoul

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Coquelicot RH City today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3344022


Ohmygoodness! Stop it with the gorgeous reds already! Im on a bag ban!


----------



## Iamminda

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Coquelicot RH City today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3344022



What a beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> By popular demand here there are some photos of my 03 Lilac City ph



This is beautiful and the leather looks top-notch.  Is it more pinkish than purplish IRL?  It's different than what I imagine lilac to look like but gorgeous regardless.


----------



## Livia1

Just Violet said:


> Gorgeous!!! This is the perfect red bag!! I need it indeed





aalinne_72 said:


> OH MY.. LOVE THIS SHOT AND YOUR BEAUTIFUL COQUELICOT!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Stunning!!!





rx4dsoul said:


> Ohmygoodness! Stop it with the gorgeous reds already! Im on a bag ban!





Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!




Thank you so much, ladies  I love this red so much, it always puts a smile on my face when I carry it.


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> AWESOME Livia!!! Been dying to see your Coqu. That's such a cool pic! Gorgeous



Thank you so much


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful and the leather looks top-notch.  Is it more pinkish than purplish IRL?  It's different than what I imagine lilac to look like but gorgeous regardless.



Thank you!
No, it is not pinkish purple, just light purple.


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you so much ladies for all your kind comments!


----------



## Lakotan

aalinne_72 said:


> By popular demand here there are some photos of my 03 Lilac City ph


So gorgeous, it looks more pink than my '04 Lilac Twiggy.


----------



## myangrqzmom

Shopping with my princess w/ my Work in Rubisse


----------



## Dextersmom

myangrqzmom said:


> Shopping with my princess w/ my Work in Rubisse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344856


Gorgeous color.


----------



## english_girl_900

An 06 Rouille weekend for me apparently 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BE57muClymp/?taken-by=lilgreenbean84


----------



## LostInBal

english_girl_900 said:


> An 06 Rouille weekend for me apparently
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BE57muClymp/?taken-by=lilgreenbean84



Oh..it matches with your beautiful hair!


----------



## Just Violet

english_girl_900 said:


> An 06 Rouille weekend for me apparently
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BE57muClymp/?taken-by=lilgreenbean84




Lovely pic


----------



## english_girl_900

Aww, thank you ladies


----------



## Iamminda

english_girl_900 said:


> An 06 Rouille weekend for me apparently
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BE57muClymp/?taken-by=lilgreenbean84



What a pretty color.  Btw, I love J Leto -- city of angels is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Kendie26

Hopefully alansgail will see this, as very special thanks [emoji253]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
to her for sharing her gorgeous wallet recently. I loved it so much & she kindly gave the web info so I could order this small pouch/wristlet with that cool print from her wallet. Used it in my black Part Time! [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

english_girl_900 said:


> An 06 Rouille weekend for me apparently
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BE57muClymp/?taken-by=lilgreenbean84



Great bag & outfit...I just love how happy you look!


----------



## alansgail

Kendie26 said:


> Hopefully alansgail will see this, as very special thanks [emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to her for sharing her gorgeous wallet recently. I loved it so much & she kindly gave the web info so I could order this small pouch/wristlet with that cool print from her wallet. Used it in my black Part Time! [emoji4]


Looks absolutely smashing with your gorgeous bag! I love my wallet each and every time I pull it out of my bag...so much fun!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Hopefully alansgail will see this, as very special thanks [emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to her for sharing her gorgeous wallet recently. I loved it so much & she kindly gave the web info so I could order this small pouch/wristlet with that cool print from her wallet. Used it in my black Part Time! [emoji4]


Everything is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Metal Plate City today.   I love this bag.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Everything is so gorgeous!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.   I love this bag.



As always, thankyou Dextersmom! It's YOU who is gorgeous....inside & out....along w/ your killer Bal collection. I am in love with the metal plate style.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Hopefully alansgail will see this, as very special thanks [emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to her for sharing her gorgeous wallet recently. I loved it so much & she kindly gave the web info so I could order this small pouch/wristlet with that cool print from her wallet. Used it in my black Part Time! [emoji4]



Pretty bag!  I like the saying on the pouch.  



Kendie26 said:


> It's YOU who is gorgeous....inside & out....along w/ your killer Bal collection. I am in love with the metal plate style.



Agree


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.   I love this bag.



Stunning bag!  You always look so well put together .


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> As always, thankyou Dextersmom! It's YOU who is gorgeous....inside & out....along w/ your killer Bal collection. I am in love with the metal plate style.


Kendie...you are the queen of compliments...thank you so much. :kiss:
Black and gold really is my most favorite combination.  On another note, I am hoping to be bag twins with you very soon...I am on a waitlist for a black 225 with ghw, isn't that the same one you have?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Stunning bag!  You always look so well put together .


Thank you so much Iamminda. :kiss:


----------



## penpen21

My new to me City!!


----------



## Iamminda

penpen21 said:


> My new to me City!!



Congrats!   What color is it?   Vert poker?   Enjoy


----------



## chowlover2

penpen21 said:


> My new to me City!!




Gorgeous!


----------



## penpen21

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!   What color is it?   Vert poker?   Enjoy


 thanks! I believe the tag says clover.

The tag says "arena city". What is the difference? I didn't know there were different cities? Aside from the hardware, of course.


----------



## Iamminda

penpen21 said:


> thanks! I believe the tag says clover.
> 
> The tag says "arena city". What is the difference? I didn't know there were different cities? Aside from the hardware, of course.



I am a B newbie so perhaps someone else can chime in.  I don't know if clover green is the official name of this color since I couldn't find it in the color chart in the reference section.   I thought it looks like vert poker.  I believe arena city is another name for the standard style you have.  I hope someone else can better answer your questions.  In any case, I think it's just gorgeous.


----------



## penpen21

Iamminda said:


> I am a B newbie so perhaps someone else can chime in.  I don't know if clover green is the official name of this color since I couldn't find it in the color chart in the reference section.   I thought it looks like vert poker.  I believe arena city is another name for the standard style you have.  I hope someone else can better answer your questions.  In any case, I think it's just gorgeous.


A couple of people have me mentioned Vert Poker. Here is the pic of the tag that came with the bag. I hope it's legit


----------



## peacebabe

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.   I love this bag.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Pretty bag!  I like the saying on the pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree





Dextersmom said:


> Kendie...you are the queen of compliments...thank you so much. :kiss:
> Black and gold really is my most favorite combination.  On another note, I am hoping to be bag twins with you very soon...I am on a waitlist for a black 225 with ghw, isn't that the same one you have?



Thanks kindly Iamminda.I also loved the quote on the pouch, along w/ the artwork/face.
Dextersmom~Yay on your waitlist! So I'm such a Chanel newbie with all the names,etc but my Saks SA kept referring to it as the "small" re-issue. Based on its size measurements I believe mine is the 224 (yes w/ gold, which is my fave too!) It's pretty compact & only fits a few key essentials but I do love it.


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Hopefully alansgail will see this, as very special thanks [emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to her for sharing her gorgeous wallet recently. I loved it so much & she kindly gave the web info so I could order this small pouch/wristlet with that cool print from her wallet. Used it in my black Part Time! [emoji4]




I love it !!!


----------



## Just Violet

penpen21 said:


> My new to me City!!




Absolutely gorgeous !!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> I love it !!!



thank you sweet Violet...smooches & happy day to you!


----------



## Kendie26

penpen21 said:


> My new to me City!!



what a gorgeous, "happy" color! Never saw it before...very unique & vibrant! Congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

penpen21 said:


> My new to me City!!


Congrats on your City....what a fun color.


----------



## penpen21

Thanks, everyone! 

I'm getting a little concerned about the color name. Everything else seems authentic to me. Anyone know?


----------



## Dextersmom

penpen21 said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> I'm getting a little concerned about the color name. Everything else seems authentic to me. Anyone know?


I don't know the name of your green, but I saw this color in person a few years ago at Barney's in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Iamminda

penpen21 said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> I'm getting a little concerned about the color name. Everything else seems authentic to me. Anyone know?



I am sorry -- I didn't mean to concern you when I asked you.  I was/am genuinely interested in knowing the name of this color.


----------



## penpen21

Iamminda said:


> I am sorry -- I didn't mean to concern you when I asked you.  I was/am genuinely interested in knowing the name of this color.


Oh, no worries!  I was also Googling the name and nothing comes up. And it's not on any color reference that I can see.


----------



## rx4dsoul

penpen21 said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> I'm getting a little concerned about the color name. Everything else seems authentic to me. Anyone know?


Oh dont worry! But you should have the color identified by Saira at the "Identify this thread" in case oure confused...shes amazing with colors!.


----------



## ariellelouisee

My new love.


----------



## Just Violet

ariellelouisee said:


> My new love.



Awesome ! Congrats


----------



## katiebal

penpen21 said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> I'm getting a little concerned about the color name. Everything else seems authentic to me. Anyone know?


Hello. Your green also looks like Vert Trefle, I believe that color was released last year.


----------



## muchstuff

penpen21 said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> I'm getting a little concerned about the color name. Everything else seems authentic to me. Anyone know?



What year is your bag? You could post the necessary pics in the "Identify this" thread and someone should be able to help you out.


----------



## Iamminda

My one and only -- BL.  I can't wait to get another one later this year.   So hoping one would miraculously show up this Sunday (but DH has no clue).  Had to include "V" (my low tech watermark, lol).


----------



## cat1967

Iamminda said:


> My one and only -- BL.  I can't wait to get another one later this year.   So hoping one would miraculously show up this Sunday (but DH has no clue).  Had to include "V" (my low tech watermark, lol).
> 
> View attachment 3346388



I love your BL.  I have the same bag and same Laduree bag charm!


----------



## Iamminda

cat1967 said:


> I love your BL.  I have the same bag and same Laduree bag charm!



Thanks.   Same bag AND same charm?   We must have the same great taste .


----------



## StefaniJoy

Iamminda said:


> My one and only -- BL.  I can't wait to get another one later this year.   So hoping one would miraculously show up this Sunday (but DH has no clue).  Had to include "V" (my low tech watermark, lol).
> 
> View attachment 3346388




Is that 2011 Bleu Lavande? I love the color! [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> Is that 2011 Bleu Lavande? I love the color! [emoji7]



Thanks!  Yep, 2011 Bleu Lavande.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Iamminda said:


> Thanks!  Yep, 2011 Bleu Lavande.




Your bag looks blue with some purple undertones. Other ones I've seen online look purple with blue undertones. It's really gorgeous! I'm somewhat new to Bals and want to get a few of them and I might have to copy you [emoji6]


----------



## Jaidybug

penpen21 said:


> My new to me City!!




Omg, that green is amazing!!!!


Iamminda said:


> My one and only -- BL.  I can't wait to get another one later this year.   So hoping one would miraculously show up this Sunday (but DH has no clue).  Had to include "V" (my low tech watermark, lol).
> 
> View attachment 3346388




Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Iamminda said:


> Thanks!  Yep, 2011 Bleu Lavande.


That is one stunning color! How could my memory have failed me that I forgot what BL looked like and confused my blues?! That is a color that leaves a lasting impression.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> My one and only -- BL.  I can't wait to get another one later this year.   So hoping one would miraculously show up this Sunday (but DH has no clue).  Had to include "V" (my low tech watermark, lol).
> 
> View attachment 3346388



That's such a chameleon colour, love it!


----------



## penpen21

Iamminda said:


> My one and only -- BL.  I can't wait to get another one later this year.   So hoping one would miraculously show up this Sunday (but DH has no clue).  Had to include "V" (my low tech watermark, lol).
> 
> View attachment 3346388


The color is stunning!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!





muchstuff said:


> That's such a chameleon colour, love it!





penpen21 said:


> The color is stunning!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> That is one stunning color! How could my memory have failed me that I forgot what BL looked like and confused my blues?! That is a color that leaves a lasting impression.



Thanks.  I like your blue city too!   Can't go wrong with any B blue really.


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> Your bag looks blue with some purple undertones. Other ones I've seen online look purple with blue undertones. It's really gorgeous! I'm somewhat new to Bals and want to get a few of them and I might have to copy you [emoji6]



Thx. It changes color inside vs outside and with different lighting so sometimes it's blue, other times it's purple.  I bought it without ever seeng it IRL so I took a chance -- glad it worked out .


----------



## Kendie26

ariellelouisee said:


> My new love.



Congrats on your new love!! She's  gorgeous!! Is it "gris taupe" or "beige leige?"


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> My one and only -- BL.  I can't wait to get another one later this year.   So hoping one would miraculously show up this Sunday (but DH has no clue).  Had to include "V" (my low tech watermark, lol).
> 
> View attachment 3346388



Add me to your long list of admirers Iamminda! That blue is beyond spectacular!!! Bal has always done such beautiful blues.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Add me to your long list of admirers Iamminda! That blue is beyond spectacular!!! Bal has always done such beautiful blues.



Thanks so much, K.


----------



## muchstuff

ariellelouisee said:


> My new love.



Beautiful neutral!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> My one and only -- BL.  I can't wait to get another one later this year.   So hoping one would miraculously show up this Sunday (but DH has no clue).  Had to include "V" (my low tech watermark, lol).
> 
> View attachment 3346388



hey.... you have my bag!!!  it's such an awesome color, right?!


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> hey.... you have my bag!!!  it's such an awesome color, right?!



Thank you, twinnie.  I am smitten with this color .


----------



## ariellelouisee

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats on your new love!! She's  gorgeous!! Is it "gris taupe" or "beige leige?"


I'm not 100%, but the tag said Beige Dune


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> My one and only -- BL.  I can't wait to get another one later this year.   So hoping one would miraculously show up this Sunday (but DH has no clue).  Had to include "V" (my low tech watermark, lol).
> 
> View attachment 3346388


Beautiful blue!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ariellelouisee said:


> My new love.


Congrats...what a lovely neutral.


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> My one and only -- BL.  I can't wait to get another one later this year.   So hoping one would miraculously show up this Sunday (but DH has no clue).  Had to include "V" (my low tech watermark, lol).
> 
> View attachment 3346388




Seriously...it's to die for!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful blue!!!





Just Violet said:


> Seriously...it's to die for!!!! I love it!!!



Thanks so much, ladies


----------



## Kmora

penpen21 said:


> My new to me City!!




I love love bright green! Beautiful bag!

But this is not vert poker from 2012. Looks nothing like mine at least  This is more of a yellow saturated green. Also lovely! Really think you should ask Saira about it, I am very curious too


----------



## Kmora

Iamminda said:


> My one and only -- BL.  I can't wait to get another one later this year.   So hoping one would miraculously show up this Sunday (but DH has no clue).  Had to include "V" (my low tech watermark, lol).
> 
> View attachment 3346388




Very nice color!


----------



## Iamminda

Kmora said:


> Very nice color!



Thanks K.


----------



## pzammie

Beige Nougatine First with gold hw[emoji7]


----------



## s.tighe

penpen21 said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> I'm getting a little concerned about the color name. Everything else seems authentic to me. Anyone know?



If the interior tag has an "F" on it (or maybe "E" but I'm pretty sure it's "F" season) it is Vert Poker, which was released (again) in 2015, just like coquelicot (which looked very different from the original 2011 coquelicot, so no surprise if this vert poker is a little different from the 2012 vert poker). Not to worry about color names given by retailers... many of them do not use the "official" Balenciaga names on their internal tags or even their websites. Sorry if this has already been resolved, I haven't looked at the I.D. this thread.


----------



## penpen21

s.tighe said:


> If the interior tag has an "F" on it (or maybe "E" but I'm pretty sure it's "F" season) it is Vert Poker, which was released (again) in 2015, just like coquelicot (which looked very different from the original 2011 coquelicot, so no surprise if this vert poker is a little different from the 2012 vert poker). Not to worry about color names given by retailers... many of them do not use the "official" Balenciaga names on their internal tags or even their websites. Sorry if this has already been resolved, I haven't looked at the I.D. this thread.


Thank you so much for this info! If I'm reading the tag correctly, it is 2015. It never dawned on me that the tag could be from the retailer itself and not the correct Bal color.


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> My one and only -- BL.  I can't wait to get another one later this year.   So hoping one would miraculously show up this Sunday (but DH has no clue).  Had to include "V" (my low tech watermark, lol).
> 
> View attachment 3346388



If any blue got me to move off my staunch adherence to "navy only," this would be it. Darnit if this isn't one of the most beautiful things to behold. You got a good one, girl. I've heard of (and seen) quite a few stories of BL fading, which has always been just enough excuse for me to hold off on impulse purchases. Yours is still like, BAM! gorgeous and saturated. Love it.


----------



## s.tighe

pzammie said:


> Beige Nougatine First with gold hw[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347137



It's beautiful and you're brave! Light color Bals are sublime when they're this pristine and well cared for!


----------



## s.tighe

ariellelouisee said:


> My new love.



Love. What an amazing neutral. Thought I was all good with one ME but this kinda makes me want MORE!


----------



## s.tighe

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Coquelicot RH City today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3344022



It's 2011, yes? The original and the best, IMO. gorgeous bag, gorgeous red!


----------



## s.tighe

myangrqzmom said:


> Shopping with my princess w/ my Work in Rubisse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344856



I love your whole outfit, rubisse included!!!!!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Hopefully alansgail will see this, as very special thanks [emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to her for sharing her gorgeous wallet recently. I loved it so much & she kindly gave the web info so I could order this small pouch/wristlet with that cool print from her wallet. Used it in my black Part Time! [emoji4]



 'nuff said.


----------



## s.tighe

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.   I love this bag.



Beauty! Love the length of the strap on this bag and the black/gold!


----------



## s.tighe

penpen21 said:


> Thank you so much for this info! If I'm reading the tag correctly, it is 2015. It never dawned on me that the tag could be from the retailer itself and not the correct Bal color.



Oh yes. One need only to look at the Neiman Marcus website to see that retailers use all kinds of wacky and inaccurate and frustratingly misleading names for Balenciaga colors. The tag you showed looks like the sticker affixed to the box/bag for the retailer's inventory tracking. It is the inside metal plate that will give you the true info you need for color/season etc.


----------



## Just Violet

pzammie said:


> Beige Nougatine First with gold hw[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347137




Such a beautiful neutral color !!


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Beige Nougatine First with gold hw[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347137



This is gorgeous.  So classy looking!


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> If any blue got me to move off my staunch adherence to "navy only," this would be it. Darnit if this isn't one of the most beautiful things to behold. You got a good one, girl. I've heard of (and seen) quite a few stories of BL fading, which has always been just enough excuse for me to hold off on impulse purchases. Yours is still like, BAM! gorgeous and saturated. Love it.



Thanks so much.  I got lucky when I bought this preloved 6 months ago.  I've never seen any of the colors available before 6 months ago.   I am only interested in "old" colors (magenta, amethyst, lagon, raisin, rose Thulian,  etc) so hopefully I will get lucky with my next one.


----------



## pzammie

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous.  So classy looking!





Just Violet said:


> Such a beautiful neutral color !!





s.tighe said:


> It's beautiful and you're brave! Light color Bals are sublime when they're this pristine and well cared for!



Thanks Ladies!!  I am enjoying both this color and the smaller First size


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> 'nuff said.



big hello & thank you s.tighe...I recall you are a big lover of black Bals like I am...can you ever have too many black Bals? Hmmm.


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> Beauty! Love the length of the strap on this bag and the black/gold!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> Beige Nougatine First with gold hw[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347137


So so pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Ok...I promise that I won't post a pic of this bag everyday....but I am really in love with it.


----------



## pzammie

Dextersmom said:


> So so pretty.




Thks dextersmom!  Love ur bag too![emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Ok...I promise that I won't post a pic of this bag everyday....but I am really in love with it.



Such a stunning bag!  I love to see your pics -- love to see your bags and cute outfits.  So please post away.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Ok...I promise that I won't post a pic of this bag everyday....but I am really in love with it.



haha you are too cute....but dare I ask, who WOULDN'T want to see you, your stunning metal plate bag & your awesome background every day?!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> Thks dextersmom!  Love ur bag too![emoji7]


:kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Such a stunning bag!  I love to see your pics -- love to see your bags and cute outfits.  So please post away.


Thank you Iamminda.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> haha you are too cute....but dare I ask, who WOULDN'T want to see you, your stunning metal plate bag & your awesome background every day?!!!!


You are very kind Kendie. :kiss:


----------



## Livia1

s.tighe said:


> It's 2011, yes? The original and the best, IMO. gorgeous bag, gorgeous red!




Yup, the original and best Coquelicot :sunnies


----------



## Indiana

Caramel Shrug


----------



## Iamminda

Indiana said:


> Caramel Shrug



I like this style and the leather looks great!


----------



## chowlover2

Indiana said:


> Caramel Shrug



Beautiful!


----------



## Jaidybug

Indiana said:


> Caramel Shrug




Lovely, I haven't seen this style before!


----------



## Kendie26

Indiana said:


> Caramel Shrug



Ahhhhh yes! The uniqueness of the Shrug! In my favorite brown family color!


----------



## jellyv

Indiana said:


> Caramel Shrug




Gorgeous! Look at that leather.[emoji12]


----------



## alansgail

Indiana said:


> Caramel Shrug


I'm so glad you posted this picture today! I fell instantly in love and found one of these within 5 minutes and bought it

Thank you, this is a style I didn't know existed and I LOVE it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

This one seldom gets any use so im taking it out today.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> This one seldom gets any use so im taking it out today.



Beautiful!  Is this a Town or City?


----------



## SilverStCloud

@rx4dsoul, here's one very similar to yours , but with G21 hardware instead. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> @rx4dsoul, here's one very similar to yours , but with G21 hardware instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348496
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app



Gorgeous!   I guess it's a City that rx4dsoul has (don't know why I thought it was a Town).


----------



## rx4dsoul

SilverStCloud said:


> @rx4dsoul, here's one very similar to yours , but with G21 hardware instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348496
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


Bag sisters! Love it!!! 


Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!   I guess it's a City that rx4dsoul has (don't know why I thought it was a Town).


Yes its a City! Thank you


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much.  I got lucky when I bought this preloved 6 months ago.  I've never seen any of the colors available before 6 months ago.   I am only interested in "old" colors (magenta, amethyst, lagon, raisin, rose Thulian,  etc) so hopefully I will get lucky with my next one.



You *will* get lucky! All amazing color choices. A consignment shop near me had an Amethyst GSH City in unused condition last year and I swear I stood there and looked at that bag for an hour, just drooling. Gawd it was gorgeous. With the silver it was just.... otherworldly.


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> big hello & thank you s.tighe...I recall you are a big lover of black Bals like I am...can you ever have too many black Bals? Hmmm.



You can never have too many black Bals! There is literally one for every mood and occasion. But hey I could say the same for black, brown, gray, tan, white... throw me a "neutral" Bal and I WILL find a use for it! Always good to see your pretty stuff


----------



## s.tighe

alansgail said:


> I'm so glad you posted this picture today! I fell instantly in love and found one of these within 5 minutes and bought it
> 
> Thank you, this is a style I didn't know existed and I LOVE it!



(Did you buy the caramel one that was on Fashionphile by any chance? So pretty!)


----------



## Indiana

alansgail said:


> I'm so glad you posted this picture today! I fell instantly in love and found one of these within 5 minutes and bought it
> 
> Thank you, this is a style I didn't know existed and I LOVE it!


 


Oh wow, how amazing!  Please post a pic!


----------



## alansgail

Here's a picture of the one I bought. It's navy from 2005. Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Indiana

alansgail said:


> I'm so glad you posted this picture today! I fell instantly in love and found one of these within 5 minutes and bought it
> 
> Thank you, this is a style I didn't know existed and I LOVE it!


 


alansgail said:


> Here's a picture of the one I bought. It's navy from 2005. Can't wait to see it in person!


 
Whoa - gorgeous!


----------



## alansgail

Indiana said:


> Whoa - gorgeous!


Thanks, I love older bags and ones that have been discontinued.....vintage lover here! The fact that it wasn't in production very long is also a plus for me. I won't see them coming and going like some other bags though I have to say that Bals aren't very plentiful at all where I live.
I think they're gorgeous!


----------



## LostInBal

alansgail said:


> Here's a picture of the one I bought. It's navy from 2005. Can't wait to see it in person!



05 Navy????. Oh my, never seen this style in such gorgeous Blue.. Please,  reveal ASAP!!


----------



## LostInBal

Indiana said:


> Caramel Shrug


----------



## s.tighe

alansgail said:


> Here's a picture of the one I bought. It's navy from 2005. Can't wait to see it in person!



I don't want to overstep my bounds, but in this photo the shrug looks like 2006 Ink, perhaps? Also a very gorgeous color, but more on the purple / plum side. 05 "navy" was quite a bright blue (for a color called navy). Lighting can play tricks on Bal colors, so I may be off base, but here is a photo from RDC of 05 navy. Still a beautiful bag regardless!


----------



## alansgail

s.tighe said:


> I don't want to overstep my bounds, but in this photo the shrug looks like 2006 Ink, perhaps? Also a very gorgeous color, but more on the purple / plum side. 05 "navy" was quite a bright blue (for a color called navy). Lighting can play tricks on Bal colors, so I may be off base, but here is a photo from RDC of 05 navy. Still a beautiful bag regardless!


Thanks for posting this, gosh I do hope you're right! I would love to have it in the ink color personally but the sellers photos were kind of dark and I know that the true colors are hard to capture so hopefully she was wrong about the color being navy.
I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Jaidybug

alansgail said:


> Here's a picture of the one I bought. It's navy from 2005. Can't wait to see it in person!




Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

rx4dsoul said:


> This one seldom gets any use so im taking it out today.







SilverStCloud said:


> @rx4dsoul, here's one very similar to yours , but with G21 hardware instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348496
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app




These are both gorgeous!![emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> This one seldom gets any use so im taking it out today.


Looks so yummy and smooshy.


----------



## Dextersmom

SilverStCloud said:


> @rx4dsoul, here's one very similar to yours , but with G21 hardware instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348496
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


Love.


----------



## seagullz

SilverStCloud said:


> @rx4dsoul, here's one very similar to yours , but with G21 hardware instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348496
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app



Gorgeous I am looking around for this combi now hehee

Let me know if you decide to let go one day.


----------



## pzammie

Giant Hip!![emoji7][emoji171]


----------



## LostInBal

pzammie said:


> View attachment 3348848
> 
> Giant Hip!![emoji7][emoji171]



Wow!!!You rock it!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> View attachment 3348848
> 
> Giant Hip!![emoji7][emoji171]


Love it!


----------



## Livia1

alansgail said:


> Here's a picture of the one I bought. It's navy from 2005. Can't wait to see it in person!







s.tighe said:


> I don't want to overstep my bounds, but in this photo the shrug looks like 2006 Ink, perhaps? Also a very gorgeous color, but more on the purple / plum side. 05 "navy" was quite a bright blue (for a color called navy). Lighting can play tricks on Bal colors, so I may be off base, but here is a photo from RDC of 05 navy. Still a beautiful bag regardless!




Yup, from this pic it definitely looks like Ink. 
Do post pics when you get it [emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## alansgail

Livia1 said:


> Yup, from this pic it definitely looks like Ink.
> Do post pics when you get it [emoji108]&#127995;


Yay, I'm so glad that it will be ink! I love that color in Bals. I'll be sure to post pics when I get it.


----------



## Jaidybug

pzammie said:


> View attachment 3348848
> 
> Giant Hip!![emoji7][emoji171]




Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## jp23

rx4dsoul said:


> This one seldom gets any use so im taking it out today.




Lovely!!!


----------



## pzammie

awww...thanks girls!


----------



## SilverStCloud

rx4dsoul said:


> Bag sisters! Love it!!!



*waves at bag sister!*



Jaidybug said:


> These are both gorgeous!![emoji7]



Thank you, Jaidybug. The G21 hardware really pops! A very stunning change from the classic hardware bags that I have.



Dextersmom said:


> Love.



Thanks, Dextersmom! I do love this one too!



seagullz said:


> Gorgeous I am looking around for this combi now hehee
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you decide to let go one day.



Great choice, Seagullz! Every Bal collection should have at least one G21, I feel! Lol


----------



## Dextersmom

Getting ready to go out for dinner with my classic envelope clutch.


----------



## Dextersmom

One more...up close with jewelry.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go out for dinner with my classic envelope clutch.



I need a clutch and your sandal collection...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> One more...up close with jewelry.


Clutch sis! Love your arm stack too.


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> View attachment 3348848
> 
> Giant Hip!![emoji7][emoji171]



That looks great on you!


----------



## riri23

Black work with rose gold hardware.
I found it at a Balenciaga store last year and jumped at it.
Love rose gold hardware!


----------



## muchstuff

seagullz said:


> Gorgeous I am looking around for this combi now hehee
> 
> Let me know if you decide to let go one day.



There's a black G21 city (unauthenticated) on Fashionphile...

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-gold-city-black-121915


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go out for dinner with my classic envelope clutch.



So classy looking.  I've always liked the look of clutches on other people but have never looked into getting one -- sure looks good on you.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go out for dinner with my classic envelope clutch.




Love the clutch and your whole ensemble!


----------



## seagullz

muchstuff said:


> There's a black G21 city (unauthenticated) on Fashionphile...
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-gold-city-black-121915



Thanks a lot..will take a look


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> I don't want to overstep my bounds, but in this photo the shrug looks like 2006 Ink, perhaps? Also a very gorgeous color, but more on the purple / plum side. 05 "navy" was quite a bright blue (for a color called navy). Lighting can play tricks on Bal colors, so I may be off base, but here is a photo from RDC of 05 navy. Still a beautiful bag regardless!





alansgail said:


> Thanks for posting this, gosh I do hope you're right! I would love to have it in the ink color personally but the sellers photos were kind of dark and I know that the true colors are hard to capture so hopefully she was wrong about the color being navy.
> I'll have to wait and see.



Hi dear Bal pals ~ I believe s.tighe is correct ...I have an '06 Ink Twiggy & your Shrug looks to be the same color alansgail. What a rare find you have on its way to you!


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> View attachment 3348848
> 
> Giant Hip!![emoji7][emoji171]



Superb! That bag wasmade for you ~ looks FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> I need a clutch and your sandal collection...





Dextersmom said:


> One more...up close with jewelry.



I'm +1 with muchstuff (especially on your killer sandal collection)....Oh heck, can I just move in with you Dextersmom?! I promise to behave, cleanup after myself, etc so that I can just admire your entire collection!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> One more...up close with jewelry.




Fabulous!!!


----------



## pzammie

Kendie26 said:


> Superb! That bag wasmade for you ~ looks FANTASTIC!!!




Thanks Kendie26!!


----------



## Just Violet

Yesterday's details feat. Mr 2010 vert d'eau stitch


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> Yesterday's details feat. Mr 2010 vert d'eau stitch
> View attachment 3349373




I haven't seen this style before, so pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Yesterday's details feat. Mr 2010 vert d'eau stitch
> View attachment 3349373




Lovely! I've always been mesmerized by that stitching!  So gorgeous! [emoji8][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Kendie26

'05 rouge theatre First is itching to get out today ..she looks extra small in this pic for some reason but I [emoji173]&#65039;her


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> '05 rouge theatre First is itching to get out today ..she looks extra small in this pic for some reason but I [emoji173]&#65039;her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349434



This is so gorgeous!   I  her too.


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Yesterday's details feat. Mr 2010 vert d'eau stitch
> View attachment 3349373



This color is pretty and the detailing is amazing.  Is it like a clutch?  Your nails are the perfect match.


----------



## Just Violet

Jaidybug said:


> I haven't seen this style before, so pretty!




Thanks very much 


Kendie26 said:


> Lovely! I've always been mesmerized by that stitching!  So gorgeous! [emoji8][emoji106]&#127995;



Thank you!! I love it, i'd get gladly another one 



Iamminda said:


> This color is pretty and the detailing is amazing.  Is it like a clutch?  Your nails are the perfect match.



Thanks  It's crossbody like the hip, it has the long strap but if you remove it, you can use it like a clutch as well


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> '05 rouge theatre First is itching to get out today ..she looks extra small in this pic for some reason but I [emoji173]&#65039;her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349434




It's adorable! I love this red!!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> I need a clutch and your sandal collection...


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> So classy looking.  I've always liked the look of clutches on other people but have never looked into getting one -- sure looks good on you.


Thank you Iamminda.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Love the clutch and your whole ensemble!


Thank you Jaidybug.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I'm +1 with muchstuff (especially on your killer sandal collection)....Oh heck, can I just move in with you Dextersmom?! I promise to behave, cleanup after myself, etc so that I can just admire your entire collection!


You are hilarious Kendie...thank you for your compliments. You have a pretty fantastic collection yourself.  :giggles:


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Fabulous!!!


Thanks Just Violet.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Yesterday's details feat. Mr 2010 vert d'eau stitch
> View attachment 3349373


That color is just....AMAZING....I think they should rename it Mermaid and rerelease it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> '05 rouge theatre First is itching to get out today ..she looks extra small in this pic for some reason but I [emoji173]&#65039;her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349434


I am on a black bag kick right now...but this color makes my heart race... it is so pretty, deep and rich.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> That color is just....AMAZING....I think they should rename it Mermaid and rerelease it!




Eheheh that could be a nice idea  i'll get it again for sure


----------



## english_girl_900

Just Violet said:


> Yesterday's details feat. Mr 2010 vert d'eau stitch
> View attachment 3349373


So pretty!


----------



## english_girl_900

Kendie26 said:


> '05 rouge theatre First is itching to get out today ..she looks extra small in this pic for some reason but I [emoji173]&#65039;her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349434


So pretty - this colour is so special


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This is so gorgeous!   I  her too.





Just Violet said:


> It's adorable! I love this red!!





Dextersmom said:


> I am on a black bag kick right now...but this color makes my heart race... it is so pretty, deep and rich.





english_girl_900 said:


> So pretty - this colour is so special



Big thanks & hug to ALL of you fab Bal lovers! I love each & every 1 of my Bals, as we all do, but Rouge Theatre color has that "je ne sais quoi" factor


----------



## alansgail

Kendie26 said:


> Hi dear Bal pals ~ I believe s.tighe is correct ...I have an '06 Ink Twiggy & your Shrug looks to be the same color alansgail. What a rare find you have on its way to you!


Thanks friend! I should have her Monday, hopefully can post pics then


----------



## tatertot

Mangue Work to the market today


----------



## LostInBal

tatertot said:


> Mangue Work to the market today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349692



Great,  great,  great!!


----------



## Dextersmom

tatertot said:


> Mangue Work to the market today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349692


So pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my trusty Town today.


----------



## Iamminda

tatertot said:


> Mangue Work to the market today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349692



What a beautiful picture!  This mangue color is pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my trusty Town today.



I love your Town (the bag and La Jolla  ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love your Town (the bag and La Jolla  ).


Thank you Iamminda.  I love my Town's too.  It is a beautiful day and I feel so lucky to live here.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Big thanks & hug to ALL of you fab Bal lovers! I love each & every 1 of my Bals, as we all do, but Rouge Theatre color has that "je ne sais quoi" factor



I agree...I hesitated on a RT Day bag awhile back, it was from an estate sale and in amazing condition, I was just about to buy and someone beat me to it :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> '05 rouge theatre First is itching to get out today ..she looks extra small in this pic for some reason but I [emoji173]&#65039;her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349434



I think my heart just stopped. No words for the gorgeousness of that bag and that red. Congratulations!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

tatertot said:


> Mangue Work to the market today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349692


Perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Using my trusty Town today. [emoji813]


Wow Look at that leather!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Wow Look at that leather!!!


:kiss: It is so glossy and smooshy.


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> '05 rouge theatre First is itching to get out today ..she looks extra small in this pic for some reason but I [emoji173]&#65039;her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349434




Love that red!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

tatertot said:


> Mangue Work to the market today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349692



Cool pic! Lovely Mangue Work! 



Dextersmom said:


> Using my trusty Town today.




Pretty, so glossy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Cool pic! Lovely Mangue Work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty, so glossy!


Thank you.


----------



## Kendie26

tatertot said:


> Mangue Work to the market today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349692



this pic kills me in the very best sense! Amazing.


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> I agree...I hesitated on a RT Day bag awhile back, it was from an estate sale and in amazing condition, I was just about to buy and someone beat me to it :cry::cry::cry:





s.tighe said:


> I think my heart just stopped. No words for the gorgeousness of that bag and that red. Congratulations!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Love that red!!!



thanks kindly dearest muchstuff, s.tighe & Jaidybug! If I never own another red bag, I'll still be plenty content with my RT.  Ugh so sorry to hear about that estate sale scenario :fox:muchstuff! Did you at least give her the evil eye (kidding) Where is your sahara Twiggy?! Dying to see your latest.

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL OF YOU AMAZING LADIES OUT THERE!!


----------



## tatertot

aalinne_72 said:


> Great,  great,  great!!





Dextersmom said:


> So pretty.





Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful picture!  This mangue color is pretty!





rx4dsoul said:


> Perfect for spring and summer!





Jaidybug said:


> Cool pic! Lovely Mangue Work!





Kendie26 said:


> this pic kills me in the very best sense! Amazing.



Thank you so much ladies:kiss: When I saw that perfect table of citrus I had to get a shot of her lounging. I got a few strange looks but it was completely worth it


----------



## SilverStCloud

04 Pumpkin First out at dinner tonight.


----------



## tuowei

Kendie26 said:


> '05 rouge theatre First is itching to get out today ..she looks extra small in this pic for some reason but I [emoji173]&#65039;her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349434


That colour *sigh*


----------



## Dextersmom

SilverStCloud said:


> 04 Pumpkin First out at dinner tonight.


Gorgeous.


----------



## StefaniJoy

SilverStCloud said:


> 04 Pumpkin First out at dinner tonight.




Beautiful color!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> 04 Pumpkin First out at dinner tonight.



Lovely color!


----------



## Just Violet

SilverStCloud said:


> 04 Pumpkin First out at dinner tonight.




Gorgeous


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> 04 Pumpkin First out at dinner tonight.



Holy smokes....WOWEE Kazowee! She is a total stunner. I'm drooling


----------



## Kendie26

tuowei said:


> That colour *sigh*



ha! that's what i said when i saw her for the first time. thankyou kindly tuowei


----------



## SilverStCloud

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous.







StefaniJoy said:


> Beautiful color!! [emoji7][emoji7]







Iamminda said:


> Lovely color!







Just Violet said:


> Gorgeous







Kendie26 said:


> Holy smokes....WOWEE Kazowee! She is a total stunner. I'm drooling




Thanks, ladies! Something about the pewter hardware against all that orange... And definitely something about 04 leather in general! I think 04 might be my absolute favorite year for Bal chevre leather.


----------



## SilverStCloud

The combo of 07 black chevre with the gold G21 hardware is truly stunning. But, oh... the weight! I really do need to strengthen my withered body to haul this baby around!







Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chowlover2

SilverStCloud said:


> The combo of 07 black chevre with the gold G21 hardware is truly stunning. But, oh... the weight! I really do need to strengthen my withered body to haul this baby around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app




That's why I sold my PT. I have a City I'm going to let go for the same reason, so sad as the GGH is gorgeous on the bags.


----------



## peacebabe

Ooooo i love Pumpkin !!! 




SilverStCloud said:


> 04 Pumpkin First out at dinner tonight.


----------



## SilverStCloud

peacebabe said:


> Ooooo i love Pumpkin !!!




Thanks, Peacebabe! You know it was your Pumpkin that got me drooling! Lol


----------



## SilverStCloud

chowlover2 said:


> That's why I sold my PT. I have a City I'm going to let go for the same reason, so sad as the GGH is gorgeous on the bags.




Urgh... That is sad! Why, oh why couldn't they have made the giant hardware lighter? The G12 just doesn't do as fab a job as the G21.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> thanks kindly dearest muchstuff, s.tighe & Jaidybug! If I never own another red bag, I'll still be plenty content with my RT.  Ugh so sorry to hear about that estate sale scenario :fox:muchstuff! Did you at least give her the evil eye (kidding) Where is your sahara Twiggy?! Dying to see your latest.
> 
> *HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL OF YOU AMAZING LADIES OUT THERE!!



Happy Mother's Day right back at ya, hope everyone had a fab day...next week for the Twiggy, just paid it off today!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Happy Mother's Day right back at ya, hope everyone had a fab day...next week for the Twiggy, just paid it off today!



super psyched for you muchstuff! Love me an Twiggy any day of week!


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> The combo of 07 black chevre with the gold G21 hardware is truly stunning. But, oh... the weight! I really do need to strengthen my withered body to haul this baby around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app



I absolutely love this photo. I feel like printing it out and hanging it on my desk for when I need to go to a "happy place."


----------



## SilverStCloud

s.tighe said:


> I absolutely love this photo. I feel like printing it out and hanging it on my desk for when I need to go to a "happy place."


Awww... Thank you! This bag really is my "happy place"! I smile every time I look at her. She really is gorgeous.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

Using my Work bag most of week~wish everyone could feel her softness! But I know you all know what I mean![emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Using my Work bag most of week~wish everyone could feel her softness! But I know you all know what I mean![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351867


So beautiful Kendie!!!  What a tranquil and lovely yard you have.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Using my Work bag most of week~wish everyone could feel her softness! But I know you all know what I mean![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351867



Beautiful -- I can almost feel her softness here .  Beautiful background -- your garden is lovely.


----------



## peachyapple

My mini city. Love how small and practical it is


----------



## peachyapple

Sorry the pic posted twice. Still learning how to use the app!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Using my Work bag most of week~wish everyone could feel her softness! But I know you all know what I mean![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351867




I love it!!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Using my Work bag most of week~wish everyone could feel her softness! But I know you all know what I mean![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351867



Looks lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

peachyapple said:


> My mini city. Love how small and practical it is
> View attachment 3351951



Adorable!


----------



## Dextersmom

peachyapple said:


> My mini city. Love how small and practical it is
> View attachment 3351951


Gorgeous mini!


----------



## Dextersmom

Rose Gold Rose Thulian City today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Gold Rose Thulian City today.



Beautiful!  Rose thulian is on my wishlist.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> So beautiful Kendie!!!  What a tranquil and lovely yard you have.





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful -- I can almost feel her softness here .  Beautiful background -- your garden is lovely.





Just Violet said:


> I love it!!





muchstuff said:


> Looks lovely!



Thanks so much all of my dear fellow Bal gal pals!!


----------



## Kendie26

peachyapple said:


> My mini city. Love how small and practical it is
> View attachment 3351951



LOVE!!! I'm dying to buy a mini. Yours is a classic beauty with that fab Bal edge to it!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Gold Rose Thulian City today.



Good grief woman, do you ever look just "eh?!" (ha)...the answer is obviously NO!!! Smashing gorgeous as usual! I've still never seen rose thulian in person & sure would love to. Hi to the kitties!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  Rose thulian is on my wishlist.


Thank you Iamminda.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Good grief woman, do you ever look just "eh?!" (ha)...the answer is obviously NO!!! Smashing gorgeous as usual! I've still never seen rose thulian in person & sure would love to. Hi to the kitties!


Thank you so much Kendie.  I saw Rose Thulian for the first time when I was out to lunch and a girl a few tables over had it and couldn't take my eyes off of it.  I know the color isn't super popular but I love it.  Dexter and Walter say meow. :kiss:


----------



## Jaidybug

peachyapple said:


> My mini city. Love how small and practical it is
> View attachment 3351951




Such a cute bag!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Using my Work bag most of week~wish everyone could feel her softness! But I know you all know what I mean![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351867




Lovely!!! 


Dextersmom said:


> Rose Gold Rose Thulian City today.




What a beauty! Love the colour!


----------



## pukasonqo

08 (?) BBG city


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty! Love the colour!


Thank you Jaidybug.


----------



## LostInBal

pukasonqo said:


> 08 (?) BBG city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352293



Gorgeous,  and not faded!


----------



## Iamminda

pukasonqo said:


> 08 (?) BBG city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352293



Pretty!  What is the name of this color?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Using my Work bag most of week~wish everyone could feel her softness! But I know you all know what I mean![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351867


Looks pillowy soft!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  What is the name of this color?


Could BBG stand for Bubblegum Pink?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Gold Rose Thulian City today.


Sooo lovely...I can see pinkish undertones.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Could BBG stand for Bubblegum Pink?



Thanks!  Think you are right.  I have heard of bubblegum pink but didn't make that connection to BBG.


----------



## pukasonqo

rx4dsoul said:


> Could BBG stand for Bubblegum Pink?







Iamminda said:


> Thanks!  Think you are right.  I have heard of bubblegum pink but didn't make that connection to BBG.







aalinne_72 said:


> Gorgeous,  and not faded!







Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  What is the name of this color?




thank you ladies!
it is holding very well, and yes, BBG is bubblegum pink [emoji74]


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely!!!
> 
> What a beauty! Love the colour!





rx4dsoul said:


> Looks pillowy soft!



Thank you Jaidybug & rx4dsoul ~you nailed it w/ "pillowy soft"...perfect way to describe!


----------



## alansgail

Today it's my slouchy Ink Shrug.....


----------



## Just Violet

pukasonqo said:


> 08 (?) BBG city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352293




Such a pretty pink


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Gold Rose Thulian City today.




It's a really pop color!! Beautiful


----------



## Just Violet

alansgail said:


> Today it's my slouchy Ink Shrug.....




This is really a versatile color, so cute!!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Sooo lovely...I can see pinkish undertones.


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> It's a really pop color!! Beautiful


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

pukasonqo said:


> 08 (?) BBG city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352293


Love!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

alansgail said:


> Today it's my slouchy Ink Shrug.....


Beautiful color.


----------



## Dextersmom

Rose Thulian again today with my uniform of tank and skirt...paired with my new black Pedro Garcia sandals (already have them in gray and taupe) I got at Saks during Friends and Family sale.


----------



## alansgail

Thanks for commenting in my ink Shrug, I really love to see all your beautiful outfits and Bals!!


----------



## Jaidybug

pukasonqo said:


> 08 (?) BBG city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352293




Pretty pink!


----------



## Jaidybug

alansgail said:


> Today it's my slouchy Ink Shrug.....




Lovely! So slouchy looking! 


Dextersmom said:


> Rose Thulian again today with my uniform of tank and skirt...paired with my new black Pedro Garcia sandals (already have them in gray and taupe) I got at Saks during Friends and Family sale.



Love your bag and whole ensemble, those sandals are gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

alansgail said:


> Thanks for commenting in my ink Shrug, I really love to see all your beautiful outfits and Bals!!


Thank you alansgail. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely! So slouchy looking!
> 
> 
> Love your bag and whole ensemble, those sandals are gorgeous!


Thank you Jaidybug. :kiss:


----------



## peacebabe

I always like Ink !!! But looks like she needs a little bit of moisturizing?? 



alansgail said:


> Today it's my slouchy Ink Shrug.....


----------



## alansgail

peacebabe said:


> I always like Ink !!! But looks like she needs a little bit of moisturizing??


Funny you say that peacebabe, when I saw my photo I thought she looked a bit dried out but she doesn't look that way in person. I think it's because the sunlight was hitting her and made her look washed out. 
But I may have another look tomorrow and if need be give her some lotion!


----------



## peacebabe

Well, perhaps the sunlight was giving such "dry" illusion. Most importantly, she's not IRL !! 




alansgail said:


> Funny you say that peacebabe, when I saw my photo I thought she looked a bit dried out but she doesn't look that way in person. I think it's because the sunlight was hitting her and made her look washed out.
> But I may have another look tomorrow and if need be give her some lotion!


----------



## pukasonqo

thank you ladies for the lovely comments, i was unsure in the beginning (because of the colour) but i am glad i did get it! [emoji74]


----------



## dodso012

My ridiculously slouchy poker fonce day w g21 hardware. Best leather EVER!


----------



## muchstuff

dodso012 said:


> my ridiculously slouchy poker fonce day w g21 hardware. Best leather ever!



tdf!


----------



## Jaidybug

dodso012 said:


> My ridiculously slouchy poker fonce day w g21 hardware. Best leather EVER!




Omg, that is so stunning!!!![emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

dodso012 said:


> My ridiculously slouchy poker fonce day w g21 hardware. Best leather EVER!



Love the slouch!


----------



## Dextersmom

dodso012 said:


> My ridiculously slouchy poker fonce day w g21 hardware. Best leather EVER!


OMG...so smooshy looking.


----------



## dodso012

Jaidybug said:


> Omg, that is so stunning!!!![emoji7]



Thx!


----------



## dodso012

Dextersmom said:


> OMG...so smooshy looking.


----------



## dodso012

Dextersmom said:


> OMG...so smooshy looking.



It's literally the softest leather bag I own.


----------



## Irissy

Classic black city in regular hardware.


----------



## Kendie26

dodso012 said:


> My ridiculously slouchy poker fonce day w g21 hardware. Best leather EVER!



Such a great pic! LOVE the position that it's in from that fab squooshy slouch!


----------



## solitudelove

dodso012 said:


> my ridiculously slouchy poker fonce day w g21 hardware. Best leather ever!


love!!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Today my *05 Turquoise Work* with Swarovski yellow crystals charm 

After 35 days of mailing wait I received the new rope for handles (2.5mm very quality leather ones and quite similar to the original ones) and been able to replace, do you like it ladies/gals??

psd: sorry for the bad photo quality..


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> Today my *05 Turquoise Work* with Swarovski yellow crystals charm
> 
> After 35 days of mailing wait I received the new rope for handles (2.5mm very quality leather ones and quite similar to the original ones) and been able to replace, do you like it ladies/gals??
> 
> psd: sorry for the bad photo quality..




Beautiful


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> Beautiful



05 leather = Balenciaga glory days

Hey Violet,  this came from Roma !!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Today my *05 Turquoise Work* with Swarovski yellow crystals charm
> 
> After 35 days of mailing wait I received the new rope for handles (2.5mm very quality leather ones and quite similar to the original ones) and been able to replace, do you like it ladies/gals??
> 
> psd: sorry for the bad photo quality..



She looks amazing aalinne! Love that vibrant turqu color & your charm! Are you pleased with handle replacement? They look good!


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> She looks amazing aalinne! Love that vibrant turqu color & your charm! Are you pleased with handle replacement? They look good!



Thank you Kendie! 
I replaced only the rope on the handles and well, feeling 100% satisfied with the results.. This one is really more stiff and durable (IMO) than waxed linen ones commonly used by Balenciaga.  Definitely make the handles look /feel tight and in better shape. And about the color I'm more than happy and lucky as I ordered the right one, there were so many blues to chose from..

I have same charm in four avaiable colors, purchased from ****** few years ago

If anyone need the link to the rope please, feel free to ask, I would be more than happy to share!

Great weekend to everyone my dear friends!


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Today my *05 Turquoise Work* with Swarovski yellow crystals charm
> 
> After 35 days of mailing wait I received the new rope for handles (2.5mm very quality leather ones and quite similar to the original ones) and been able to replace, do you like it ladies/gals??
> 
> psd: sorry for the bad photo quality..


Super beautiful...looks amazing.


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Today my *05 Turquoise Work* with Swarovski yellow crystals charm
> 
> After 35 days of mailing wait I received the new rope for handles (2.5mm very quality leather ones and quite similar to the original ones) and been able to replace, do you like it ladies/gals??
> 
> psd: sorry for the bad photo quality..



Looks great, love the leather...


----------



## Kmora

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you Kendie!
> I replaced only the rope on the handles and well, feeling 100% satisfied with the results.. This one is really more stiff and durable (IMO) than waxed linen ones commonly used by Balenciaga.  Definitely make the handles look /feel tight and in better shape. And about the color I'm more than happy and lucky as I ordered the right one, there were so many blues to chose from..
> 
> I have same charm in four avaiable colors, purchased from ****** few years ago
> 
> If anyone need the link to the rope please, feel free to ask, I would be more than happy to share!
> 
> Great weekend to everyone my dear friends!




Beautiful bag and please share the link to the rope


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you ladies, I never thought owning one of these, even when I started collecting eight years ago. It appeared on Ebay some time ago, with very very weird auth. photos, really looked so used and fatigated.. But the worst was how looked the handles, totally worn and darkened!. Despite this fact I decided to bid and thank God, it was only the bad lighting :sweat drop:

*Kmora*, here it is the link to the rope. 2,5mm is the perfect circumference size to get. It is made of flexible waxed leather and we have a bunch of colors to chose from!.

http://www.ebay.es/itm/231878198731...49&var=531109832805&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Today my *05 Turquoise Work* with Swarovski yellow crystals charm
> 
> After 35 days of mailing wait I received the new rope for handles (2.5mm very quality leather ones and quite similar to the original ones) and been able to replace, do you like it ladies/gals??
> 
> psd: sorry for the bad photo quality..



That is gorgeous!  I read that 2005 turquoise is one of the most coveted colors.  I was wondering if you think your picture shows the true representation of this color.  I was looking at a 2005 turquoise listing and it looked more greenish blue (if that make sense).  Perhaps the lighting is different.  Thanks in advance for your opinion.


----------



## StylishMD

My new Metallic Edge town in blue. Just got it yesterday and so in love 
She will join her sister, Metallic edg Velo in black. The leather is TDF and for a smallish bag she holds quite a bit


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> That is gorgeous!  I read that 2005 turquoise is one of the most coveted colors.  I was wondering if you think your picture shows the true representation of this color.  I was looking at a 2005 turquoise listing and it looked more greenish blue (if that make sense).  Perhaps the lighting is different.  Thanks in advance for your opinion.



Yes, you´re right lamminda, the real color is more greenish blue, but it´s hard for me to capture the exact shade as it is very a chameleonic color, changes everytime with different lights:weird:

This is the real color for 05 turquoise and how it looks mine..


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes, you´re right lamminda, the real color is more greenish blue, but it´s hard for me to capture the exact shade as it is very a chameleonic color, changes everytime with different lights:weird:
> 
> This is the real color for 05 turquoise and how it looks mine..



Thanks for your reply.  I was just curious.  It is a chameleon color.  I love it.  It is very pretty!  So many lovely colors ... competing for my limited bag fund .


----------



## Dextersmom

StylishMD said:


> My new Metallic Edge town in blue. Just got it yesterday and so in love
> She will join her sister, Metallic edg Velo in black. The leather is TDF and for a smallish bag she holds quite a bit


Your Town is gorgeous!!!  Congrats.


----------



## chowlover2

I took my '05 Turquoise out today too! Bought her 3 weeks ago, bought today is first sunshine we've seen in ages!


----------



## Dextersmom

chowlover2 said:


> I took my '05 Turquoise out today too! Bought her 3 weeks ago, bought today is first sunshine we've seen in ages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355477


So glossy and gorgeous!!!


----------



## Livia1

chowlover2 said:


> I took my '05 Turquoise out today too! Bought her 3 weeks ago, bought today is first sunshine we've seen in ages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355477




What a beauty!
It looks brand new.
Many congrats.


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> 05 leather = Balenciaga glory days
> 
> Hey Violet,  this came from Roma !!




Ehehe so you own a piece of Italy now


----------



## Iamminda

StylishMD said:


> My new Metallic Edge town in blue. Just got it yesterday and so in love
> She will join her sister, Metallic edg Velo in black. The leather is TDF and for a smallish bag she holds quite a bit



Very nice!


----------



## Iamminda

chowlover2 said:


> I took my '05 Turquoise out today too! Bought her 3 weeks ago, bought today is first sunshine we've seen in ages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355477



Another turquoise beauty!


----------



## StylishMD

Dextersmom said:


> Your Town is gorgeous!!!  Congrats.


Thank you Dextersmom!


----------



## StylishMD

Iamminda said:


> Very nice!


Thanks Iamminda!


----------



## Kendie26

StylishMD said:


> My new Metallic Edge town in blue. Just got it yesterday and so in love
> She will join her sister, Metallic edg Velo in black. The leather is TDF and for a smallish bag she holds quite a bit



Loving this blue color w/ the metal edge...many congrats!!!


----------



## Kendie26

chowlover2 said:


> I took my '05 Turquoise out today too! Bought her 3 weeks ago, bought today is first sunshine we've seen in ages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355477



"Holy smoke-a-rooskie!!!" That is an AMAZING pic showing off the gorgeousness of turquoise....WOWEE, just so dang beautiful! (fellow PA gal here knows what you mean w/ the weather!)


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you ladies, I never thought owning one of these, even when I started collecting eight years ago. It appeared on Ebay some time ago, with very very weird auth. photos, really looked so used and fatigated.. But the worst was how looked the handles, totally worn and darkened!. Despite this fact I decided to bid and thank God, it was only the bad lighting :sweat drop:
> 
> *Kmora*, here it is the link to the rope. 2,5mm is the perfect circumference size to get. It is made of flexible waxed leather and we have a bunch of colors to chose from!.
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/231878198731...49&var=531109832805&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Thanks so much for this info aalinne! I misread your first post & thought you replaced the entire handles (silly me!)...appreciate the info & your bag looks KILLER (great, that is!)


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> So glossy and gorgeous!!!







Livia1 said:


> What a beauty!
> It looks brand new.
> Many congrats.







Iamminda said:


> Another turquoise beauty!







Kendie26 said:


> "Holy smoke-a-rooskie!!!" That is an AMAZING pic showing off the gorgeousness of turquoise....WOWEE, just so dang beautiful! (fellow PA gal here knows what you mean w/ the weather!)




Many thanks Ladies. This was a HG bag for a long time. Now I am on the hunt for a magenta! The quest continues!


----------



## rx4dsoul

chowlover2 said:


> I took my '05 Turquoise out today too! Bought her 3 weeks ago, bought today is first sunshine we've seen in ages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355477


Color is to die for!!!


----------



## StylishMD

Kendie26 said:


> Loving this blue color w/ the metal edge...many congrats!!!


Thanks Kendie, going to have to plan all of my outfits around it for next week :giggles:


----------



## peacebabe

This "old lady" is looking great after your magic hand! 



aalinne_72 said:


> Today my *05 Turquoise Work* with Swarovski yellow crystals charm
> 
> After 35 days of mailing wait I received the new rope for handles (2.5mm very quality leather ones and quite similar to the original ones) and been able to replace, do you like it ladies/gals??
> 
> psd: sorry for the bad photo quality..


----------



## peacebabe

Im sure she was so happy that she was doing a somersault while u were trying to "capture" her beauty ! 



chowlover2 said:


> I took my '05 Turquoise out today too! Bought her 3 weeks ago, bought today is first sunshine we've seen in ages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355477


----------



## wobertow

aalinne_72 said:


> Today my *05 Turquoise Work* with Swarovski yellow crystals charm
> 
> After 35 days of mailing wait I received the new rope for handles (2.5mm very quality leather ones and quite similar to the original ones) and been able to replace, do you like it ladies/gals??
> 
> psd: sorry for the bad photo quality..




It's beautiful!!![emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

rx4dsoul said:


> Color is to die for!!!







peacebabe said:


> Im sure she was so happy that she was doing a somersault while u were trying to "capture" her beauty !




Thank you, I was doing somersaults carrying her for the first time![emoji1]


----------



## Just Violet

To the supermarket with Mr Murier Hip and friends


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> To the supermarket with Mr Murier Hip and friends
> View attachment 3355946



I love it ~"Mr Murier!" ...looking amazing as you always do Violet:kiss:


----------



## rx4dsoul

Just Violet said:


> To the supermarket with Mr Murier Hip and friends
> View attachment 3355946


Bag and arm stack = love !


----------



## mazzycakes

Balenciaga part time in cyclamen in rose gold hard ware


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> To the supermarket with Mr Murier Hip and friends
> View attachment 3355946


Beautiful.


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> I love it ~"Mr Murier!" ...looking amazing as you always do Violet:kiss:







rx4dsoul said:


> Bag and arm stack = love !







Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful.




Thank you girls


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> To the supermarket with Mr Murier Hip and friends
> View attachment 3355946



Great combo and shot as usual Violet!!
Hope you had fun today


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> To the supermarket with Mr Murier Hip and friends
> View attachment 3355946



Beautiful bag!   Lovely arm candy too!


----------



## chowlover2

Just Violet said:


> To the supermarket with Mr Murier Hip and friends
> View attachment 3355946



Purple and turquoise, my two fav colors!


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> Great combo and shot as usual Violet!!
> 
> Hope you had fun today







Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag!   Lovely arm candy too!







chowlover2 said:


> Purple and turquoise, my two fav colors!




Thanks indeed for all your kind comments girls, i hope you had a lovely weekend


----------



## wobertow

Part time in skyblue


----------



## muchstuff

wobertow said:


> Part time in skyblue
> View attachment 3356690



Looking good!


----------



## Dextersmom

wobertow said:


> Part time in skyblue
> View attachment 3356690


Very pretty and cute shoes too.


----------



## saira1214

wobertow said:


> Part time in skyblue
> View attachment 3356690




Gorgeous color and looks to be in great condition!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chowlover2 said:


> I took my '05 Turquoise out today too! Bought her 3 weeks ago, bought today is first sunshine we've seen in ages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355477



love your bag


----------



## Iamminda

wobertow said:


> Part time in skyblue
> View attachment 3356690



Pretty color!


----------



## chowlover2

ccbaggirl89 said:


> love your bag




Thank you!


----------



## wobertow

muchstuff said:


> Looking good!







Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty and cute shoes too.







saira1214 said:


> Gorgeous color and looks to be in great condition!







Iamminda said:


> Pretty color!




Thanks everyone!  I'm loving it to bits! This is turning out to be my favorite, most frequently used bal[emoji4]


----------



## LostInBal

06 Ink City today


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> 06 Ink City today


Lovely.


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> 06 Ink City today



Beautiful color!!


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> 06 Ink City today




Gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Metal Plate City today.


----------



## mere girl

aalinne_72 said:


> 06 Ink City today



wow!


----------



## StefaniJoy

aalinne_72 said:


> 06 Ink City today




Beautiful bag! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> 06 Ink City today



Superbly gorgeous...& the charm too!


----------



## wobertow

aalinne_72 said:


> 06 Ink City today




Love it! This is my dream bag!


----------



## wobertow

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.




Looking fabulous as always[emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

wobertow said:


> Looking fabulous as always[emoji7]


Thank you.


----------



## Kendie26

wobertow said:


> Part time in skyblue
> View attachment 3356690



such a pretty color & I definitely want your shoes!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Does anyone here ave a magenta and an amethyst? How different are the colors?


----------



## ky_ly78

First time posting in Balenciaga forum but here is my city spring 2015 I believe silver giant hardware in bleu Obscur!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## muchstuff

ky_ly78 said:


> First time posting in Balenciaga forum but here is my city spring 2015 I believe silver giant hardware in bleu Obscur!  Thanks for letting me share.



Lovely bag, welcome to the club!


----------



## ky_ly78

muchstuff said:


> Lovely bag, welcome to the club!



Thank you muchstuff!  Really enjoying this bag!  More than I had expected  .


----------



## Iamminda

ky_ly78 said:


> First time posting in Balenciaga forum but here is my city spring 2015 I believe silver giant hardware in bleu Obscur!  Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful bag!   Awesome sneakers too by the way.


----------



## ky_ly78

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag!   Awesome sneakers too by the way.



Thank you lamminda!  I really am enjoying the bag and shoes lol . They are extremely comfy too!


----------



## Jaidybug

ky_ly78 said:


> First time posting in Balenciaga forum but here is my city spring 2015 I believe silver giant hardware in bleu Obscur!  Thanks for letting me share.




Beautiful colour!


----------



## chowlover2

aalinne_72 said:


> 06 Ink City today




I rehabbed an Ink City for my BFF, so sorry would have liked to have kept it for myself as the leather is yummy!


----------



## Loulou2015

aalinne_72 said:


> 06 Ink City today


Yummy leather! that's a gorgeous deep even ink! Congrats!


----------



## Just Violet

ky_ly78 said:


> First time posting in Balenciaga forum but here is my city spring 2015 I believe silver giant hardware in bleu Obscur!  Thanks for letting me share.




I love it!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ky_ly78 said:


> First time posting in Balenciaga forum but here is my city spring 2015 I believe silver giant hardware in bleu Obscur!  Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats & welcome to Bal! Totally LOVE Blue Obscur. Your new City looks FANTASTIC on you! You look very happy carrying her!


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my black Hamilton City today*


----------



## ky_ly78

Just Violet said:


> I love it!!!




Thank you Just Violet.  I love it too


----------



## ky_ly78

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats & welcome to Bal! Totally LOVE Blue Obscur. Your new City looks FANTASTIC on you! You look very happy carrying her!



Thank you so much Kendie26!  I am so happy I decided on this colour.  Can't believe it took me this long to finally wear it since I purchased it last year.  But now that I've gotten to use it I am loving it!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ky_ly78 said:


> First time posting in Balenciaga forum but here is my city spring 2015 I believe silver giant hardware in bleu Obscur!  Thanks for letting me share.


So pretty.


----------



## ky_ly78

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty.



Awe you're so sweet!  Thank you Dextersmom


----------



## wobertow

Kendie26 said:


> such a pretty color & I definitely want your shoes!!!




Thanks kendie26! The shoes are prada skate shoes and I got them on sale at saks ( for 60% off i think[emoji6][emoji106]&#127996


----------



## wobertow

ky_ly78 said:


> First time posting in Balenciaga forum but here is my city spring 2015 I believe silver giant hardware in bleu Obscur!  Thanks for letting me share.




Welcome to the club [emoji4] you look so happy carrying your lovely bag[emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Metal Plate City again today...and Walter saying hello.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City again today...and Walter saying hello.



Wow!!! Just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ky_ly78 said:


> First time posting in Balenciaga forum but here is my city spring 2015 I believe silver giant hardware in bleu Obscur!  Thanks for letting me share.



Ooo I love it!


----------



## Auvina15

aalinne_72 said:


> 06 Ink City today



YES this!!!


----------



## alansgail

Ink Shrug~~~


----------



## ky_ly78

wobertow said:


> Welcome to the club [emoji4] you look so happy carrying your lovely bag[emoji4]



Thank you wobertow!  I am very happy to be in the club!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Go girl! Love the metal plate more & more & more every time I see it! Digging your shoes too! And I'm totally in love with Walter....he looks mesmerized & oh-so well behaved!!


Thanks Kendie...Walter is a special little love...and my suede loafers are Ferragamo and super comfy.


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Taking my flavor-of-the-month to the office for the first time this week.



That looks divine!!!!


----------



## alansgail

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely color and leather.


Thank you Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Freak4Coach

SilverStCloud said:


> Taking my flavor-of-the-month to the office for the first time this week.



That's stunning!


----------



## Loulou2015

oooh! Silver St Cloud! I'm jelly! i wanted the one on FP!! been pining--so gorgeous!! Congrats!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Loulou2015

You and your metal plate look stunning! Congrats!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Dextersmom said:


> That leather looks so beautiful....black and gold...my favorite combo.






Iamminda said:


> That looks divine!!!!




Thank you, ladies! 07 chevre doesn't disappoint. And the G21 hardware only serves to make it look even more scrumptious!


----------



## Dextersmom

Loulou2015 said:


> You and your metal plate look stunning! Congrats!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Gris Aluminum Velo today....needed something to brighten up this dreary May gray day.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today....needed something to brighten up this dreary May gray day.




I love it!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today....needed something to brighten up this dreary May gray day.



Looks great on you


----------



## peachyapple

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today....needed something to brighten up this dreary May gray day.



Looking great as usual!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Miss Beige Argile Metal Plate City with a little Gucci on the side. [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> I love it!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looks great on you


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

peachyapple said:


> Looking great as usual!


Thanks so much.


----------



## Dextersmom

Freak4Coach said:


> View attachment 3358829
> 
> 
> Miss Beige Argile Metal Plate City with a little Gucci on the side. [emoji7]


Lovely.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today....needed something to brighten up this dreary May gray day.



This is gorgeous! How does the metallic leather wear?


----------



## Freak4Coach

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely.



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Freak4Coach said:


> This is gorgeous! How does the metallic leather wear?


Beautifully...no wear at all and I also have an envelope clutch in the same color...it is really worry free.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Dextersmom said:


> Beautifully...no wear at all and I also have an envelope clutch in the same color...it is really worry free.



Good to know!   Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Is the "missing" kitty in your Velo ??? 

Aluminium is sparkling ! 



Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today....needed something to brighten up this dreary May gray day.


----------



## peacebabe

Using my well broken in part time. Still wondering if she is a Plomb or Anthracite 

Saira if you are looking or anyone ??


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today....needed something to brighten up this dreary May gray day.



Love this color on you! An awesome choice to brighten up a dreary day dextersmom (What the heck is with this prolonged rainy cold spring season?!)


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Using my well broken in part time. Still wondering if she is a Plomb or Anthracite
> 
> Saira if you are looking or anyone ??



Gorgeous scrumptuous leather! I had this exact bag in Anthra but I also had Plomb before too & can't tell which color yours is!! Do you mind me asking where you got your twillies...I totally LOVE the monochromatic look with your scarf color!! Thanks Peace


----------



## SilverStCloud

peacebabe said:


> Using my well broken in part time. Still wondering if she is a Plomb or Anthracite
> 
> Saira if you are looking or anyone ??


That leather is gorgeous! I love those puffy wrinkles!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks babe. Im loving it too!

Yours will soon be like that too 



SilverStCloud said:


> That leather is gorgeous! I love those puffy wrinkles!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## peacebabe

Hi there .... oh man... you got both & you still can't tell what's mine!

I got this twilly from local online, private seller. It's hard to get plain color twilly i must say. And i must get it for my part time since it matches so well!

And ... thanks for the compliment 




Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous scrumptuous leather! I had this exact bag in Anthra but I also had Plomb before too & can't tell which color yours is!! Do you mind me asking where you got your twillies...I totally LOVE the monochromatic look with your scarf color!! Thanks Peace


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Hi there .... oh man... you got both & you still can't tell what's mine!
> 
> I got this twilly from local online, private seller. It's hard to get plain color twilly i must say. And i must get it for my part time since it matches so well!
> 
> And ... thanks for the compliment



ha, well my eyes grow wearier every day from so much computer viewing (tPF isn't helping me!) & from aging  (ha) so it is difficult to tell which color yours is, especially with various computer monitors. My hunch is your P-T is anthracite, but with my luck experts would guess Plomb!!  You have a total beauty no matter what color she is named....plus fabulous twilly!


----------



## peacebabe

I need your luck expert badly! Or perhaps she will become a Plomb if I keep calling her that??? :-p

Well, as you said, what ever she is, I will still love her !



Kendie26 said:


> ha, well my eyes grow wearier every day from so much computer viewing (tPF isn't helping me!) & from aging  (ha) so it is difficult to tell which color yours is, especially with various computer monitors. My hunch is your P-T is anthracite, but with my luck experts would guess Plomb!!  You have a total beauty no matter what color she is named....plus fabulous twilly!


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Using my well broken in part time. Still wondering if she is a Plomb or Anthracite
> 
> Saira if you are looking or anyone ??



Gorgeous! Aw, what a love. She's served you faithfully. Looks like plomb to me! Look at the thread. Is it dark gray or does it have a blue tone in some lights? Thread on the plomb was charcoal gray (nearly black) and all anthras I've seen will catch that blue hue in certain lights (thread not zip tape). It's so hard to tell with computer monitors and cameras though.


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Hi there .... oh man... you got both & you still can't tell what's mine!
> 
> I got this twilly from local online, private seller. It's hard to get plain color twilly i must say. And i must get it for my part time since it matches so well!
> 8
> And ... thanks for the compliment



If it doesn't have blueish undertones, then, it's a plomb.
Plomb is a lot darker, could you post a pic indoors?


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Using my well broken in part time. Still wondering if she is a Plomb or Anthracite
> 
> Saira if you are looking or anyone ??



What a beauty!   That leather looks so good.


----------



## peacebabe

Hi girls, i took this closed up indoor with flash (night time now). I hope it's good enough to tell.

I have not owned any grey or Anthracite bag except this. Bought it as i just love the "granny" look of her in such hardware combi. But it's always good to know what is she though 



s.tighe said:


> Gorgeous! Aw, what a love. She's served you faithfully. Looks like plomb to me! Look at the thread. Is it dark gray or does it have a blue tone in some lights? Thread on the plomb was charcoal gray (nearly black) and all anthras I've seen will catch that blue hue in certain lights (thread not zip tape). It's so hard to tell with computer monitors and cameras though.





aalinne_72 said:


> If it doesn't have blueish undertones, then, it's a plomb.
> Plomb is a lot darker, could you post a pic indoors?


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Is the "missing" kitty in your Velo ???
> 
> Aluminium is sparkling !


Thank you. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Love this color on you! An awesome choice to brighten up a dreary day dextersmom (What the heck is with this prolonged rainy cold spring season?!)


Thanks Kendie....I am a sucker for metallic's...we are escaping to Scottsdale next weekend to soak up some sun...cant wait.


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Using my well broken in part time. Still wondering if she is a Plomb or Anthracite
> 
> Saira if you are looking or anyone ??


I can almost feel how soft the leather is through the screen...beautiful.


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Hi girls, i took this closed up indoor with flash (night time now). I hope it's good enough to tell.
> 
> I have not owned any grey or Anthracite bag except this. Bought it as i just love the "granny" look of her in such hardware combi. But it's always good to know what is she though



Yes, it's plomb to me!


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks Dex ~ She's a dream 



Dextersmom said:


> I can almost feel how soft the leather is through the screen...beautiful.



Thanks aalinne !!! It's a bonus to me. And now, i can call her Plomb officially 



aalinne_72 said:


> Yes, it's plomb to me!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thanks, Freak4Coach! I can't tear my eyes away from this beauty.

And Loulou2015, I hope you find one soon! She'll be well worth the wait!



Freak4Coach said:


> That's stunning!






Loulou2015 said:


> oooh! Silver St Cloud! I'm jelly! i wanted the one on FP!! been pining--so gorgeous!! Congrats!! Enjoy!!


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Thanks Dex ~ She's a dream
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks aalinne !!! It's a bonus to me. And now, i can call her Plomb officially



Anthra has blueish undertones 

This is my Anthra indoors


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Anthra has blueish undertones
> 
> This is my Anthra indoors


OMG....I need a bag in that color.


----------



## Dextersmom

Gris Aluminum once more...with a cameo from Dexter.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum once more...with a cameo from Dexter.



Awesome! That boy of yours Dexter is in great shape!! Love your ensemble as usual.


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Anthra has blueish undertones
> 
> This is my Anthra indoors



Beautiful!   I must say that my constantly looking at this subforum is fueling my desire for more Bs.   Someone please help me win the lottery (lol).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum once more...with a cameo from Dexter.



Looks great with your outfit.  This color is quite a versatile neutral.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome! That boy of yours Dexter is in great shape!! Love your ensemble as usual.


Thank you Kendie...from me and Dexter :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looks great with your outfit.  This color is quite a versatile neutral.


Thank you Iamminda. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Quick stop home to feed the boys and switch to my Gris Aluminum Envelope and out the door for girls night out...and Walter admiring my Birkenstocks.


----------



## peacebabe

aalinne_72 said:


> Anthra has blueish undertones
> 
> This is my Anthra indoors


----------



## peacebabe

Walter is so cute !!! And off cos ..... his mum looks great as usual 



Dextersmom said:


> Quick stop home to feed the boys and switch to my Gris Aluminum Envelope and out the door for girls night out...and Walter admiring my Birkenstocks.


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Hi girls, i took this closed up indoor with flash (night time now). I hope it's good enough to tell.
> 
> I have not owned any grey or Anthracite bag except this. Bought it as i just love the "granny" look of her in such hardware combi. But it's always good to know what is she though



Plomb!

Peace, are there feet on the bottom of your part time? If so, it could only be plomb or charcoal. Here is why (someone could debunk my theory but here goes):
- They only made feet on part times the first three seasons of the part time: 2007 and s/s 2008
- The first season of G21 hardware, s/s 2007, was only gold hardware (so I've read?), silver came out the f/w of 2007
- The f/w 2007 gray was plomb, the s/s 2008 gray was called charcoal

So... if your bag has feet on the bottom, it is either 2007 plomb or 2008 charcoal (looks like a dead ringer for 2007 leather to me).


----------



## Loulou2015

peacebabe said:


> Using my well broken in part time. Still wondering if she is a Plomb or Anthracite
> 
> Saira if you are looking or anyone ??


ooooh what a cool GSH gray distressed leather! very nice!  (unofficially looks like plumb to me too, but I've never seen '08 charcoal before)


----------



## Loulou2015

s.tighe said:


> Plomb!
> 
> Peace, are there feet on the bottom of your part time? If so, it could only be plomb or charcoal. Here is why (someone could debunk my theory but here goes):
> - They only made feet on part times the first three seasons of the part time: 2007 and s/s 2008
> - The first season of G21 hardware, s/s 2007, was only gold hardware (so I've read?), silver came out the f/w of 2007
> - The f/w 2007 gray was plomb, the s/s 2008 gray was called charcoal
> 
> So... if your bag has feet on the bottom, it is either 2007 plomb or 2008 charcoal (looks like a dead ringer for 2007 leather to me).


Thank you s.tighe for sharing your theory--I'm loving' it! (the PT feet, GGH, etc.) I hope someone agrees with you soon! I thought maybe the GGH was a 2007...patience... (I have RH PT with feet from S/S '08, less likely F/W '07).


----------



## Loulou2015

aalinne_72 said:


> Anthra has blueish undertones
> 
> This is my Anthra indoors


Delicious!! and pristine!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Hi girls, i took this closed up indoor with flash (night time now). I hope it's good enough to tell.
> 
> I have not owned any grey or Anthracite bag except this. Bought it as i just love the "granny" look of her in such hardware combi. But it's always good to know what is she though



This pic looks  much closer to the color of my (former) Plomb bag...the 1st pic of your PT appeared lighter (at least on my monitor!)


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Quick stop home to feed the boys and switch to my Gris Aluminum Envelope and out the door for girls night out...and Walter admiring my Birkenstocks.



I'm so in love with your boys (kitties)...this is yet another adorable shot of Walter. Hey, who WOULDN'T admire all of your fabulous shoes (& bags)?! He's got great taste checking out Mom's attire! You rock a clutch beautifully. I always feel clumsy carrying mine & probably look like a goofball.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Ooo lala [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;love your bucket Pollie-Jean!


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Walter is so cute !!! And off cos ..... his mum looks great as usual


Thank you peacebabe.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I'm so in love with your boys (kitties)...this is yet another adorable shot of Walter. Hey, who WOULDN'T admire all of your fabulous shoes (& bags)?! He's got great taste checking out Mom's attire! You rock a clutch beautifully. I always feel clumsy carrying mine & probably look like a goofball.


Thank you as always Kendie...and I seriously doubt you look like a goofball with your lovely little lavender clutch.


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Lovely bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Cute bag!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Quick stop home to feed the boys and switch to my Gris Aluminum Envelope and out the door for girls night out...and Walter admiring my Birkenstocks.



That clutch looks nice too.  I think I am the only person who doesn't own a clutch.  It always look so nice when others carry them.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> That clutch looks nice too.  I think I am the only person who doesn't own a clutch.  It always look so nice when others carry them.


Thanks Iamminda...have you ever tried one on in a store...you might like it as it is surprising how much will fit inside. :kiss:


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks Iamminda...have you ever tried one on in a store...you might like it as it is surprising how much will fit inside. :kiss:



Thx - good to know it fits a lot.  I haven't tried one on -- my thing is that I worry about not being hands free.  But it sure looks good on you.  Maybe next time I go to the boutique, I will try one on.


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Love it!


----------



## QueenLouis




----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> That clutch looks nice too.  I think I am the only person who doesn't own a clutch.  It always look so nice when others carry them.



I don't have one either but it's on the list


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I don't have one either but it's on the list



Oh good, I am not the only one (maybe one of only two people who don't own one, lol).


----------



## Dextersmom

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3361058


That color is so deep...I love it and with the hardware... it looks amazing...is that rose gold?


----------



## QueenLouis

Dextersmom said:


> That color is so deep...I love it and with the hardware... it looks amazing...is that rose gold?




It is rose gold. It just arrived today from Yoogi's & I'm thrilled with it.


----------



## Dextersmom

QueenLouis said:


> It is rose gold. It just arrived today from Yoogi's & I'm thrilled with it.


I can see why...it is stunning and the rose gold just makes it drool worthy!!!


----------



## chowlover2

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3361058




Gorgeous!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kendie26 said:


> Ooo lala [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;love your bucket Pollie-Jean!





Dextersmom said:


> Lovely bag.





Iamminda said:


> Cute bag!!





muchstuff said:


> Love it!


----------



## Taimi

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3361058



It's lovely!


----------



## peacebabe

I'm with you! I don't own a clutch too as im not a clutch person and i prefer to use my "shoulder" instead of my hand & wrist too!

But im getting interested in one of those flat clutch with handle strap 



Iamminda said:


> That clutch looks nice too.  I think I am the only person who doesn't own a clutch.  It always look so nice when others carry them.


----------



## peacebabe

Hi s.tighe! She has feets !!! 

And thanks so much for sharing your theory. Very informative indeed  But i couldn't see Charcoal in the S/S color chart, was it a LE?



s.tighe said:


> Plomb!
> 
> Peace, are there feet on the bottom of your part time? If so, it could only be plomb or charcoal. Here is why (someone could debunk my theory but here goes):
> - They only made feet on part times the first three seasons of the part time: 2007 and s/s 2008
> - The first season of G21 hardware, s/s 2007, was only gold hardware (so I've read?), silver came out the f/w of 2007
> - The f/w 2007 gray was plomb, the s/s 2008 gray was called charcoal
> 
> So... if your bag has feet on the bottom, it is either 2007 plomb or 2008 charcoal (looks like a dead ringer for 2007 leather to me).





Thanks Lou ! Looks like it's now officially Ms Plomb. It's a bonus news to me since i bought it not really knowing what she is. And me too, have not seen 08 Charcoal. Can't find it in the color chart too 



Loulou2015 said:


> ooooh what a cool GSH gray distressed leather! very nice!  (unofficially looks like plumb to me too, but I've never seen '08 charcoal before)





Kendie26 said:


> This pic looks  much closer to the color of my (former) Plomb bag...the 1st pic of your PT appeared lighter (at least on my monitor!)


----------



## Kendie26

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3361058



GREAT pic, GREAT bag!


----------



## Harper Quinn

My new rose des sables! I love it so much!


----------



## Kendie26

trying to break this baby in, so out she goes today! C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hevre First in pearly Bronze w/ matte gold HW


----------



## Kendie26

Oops pic didn't post right (above)
Chèvre First in pearly bronze


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Oops pic didn't post right (above)
> Chèvre First in pearly bronze
> View attachment 3361409




It's Gorgeous!!!! I love this color so much!! Lucky you


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Oops pic didn't post right (above)
> Chèvre First in pearly bronze
> View attachment 3361409


Ooh so lovely!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Harper Quinn said:


> My new rose des sables! I love it so much!


This is sooo pretty! Its neutral with a twist!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> It's Gorgeous!!!! I love this color so much!! Lucky you





rx4dsoul said:


> Ooh so lovely!!!



thank you kindly dear Bal lovers! It's 1 of my favorite colors. Happy weekend ladies!


----------



## Harper Quinn

rx4dsoul said:


> This is sooo pretty! Its neutral with a twist!



thank you


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> Oops pic didn't post right (above)
> Chèvre First in pearly bronze
> View attachment 3361409



wow, that's a special bag! love it!


----------



## QueenLouis

Taimi said:


> It's lovely!







Kendie26 said:


> GREAT pic, GREAT bag!




Thanks!


----------



## QueenLouis

Dextersmom said:


> I can see why...it is stunning and the rose gold just makes it drool worthy!!!







chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Oops pic didn't post right (above)
> Chèvre First in pearly bronze
> View attachment 3361409


Kendie...your First is stunning....I think I need one. Happy weekend to you as well!


----------



## Harper Quinn

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3361058



oh wow this is gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Oops pic didn't post right (above)
> Chèvre First in pearly bronze
> View attachment 3361409



Oh, this is pretty.  I love the way the First look -- need to add one at some point.


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> wow, that's a special bag! love it!





Dextersmom said:


> Kendie...your First is stunning....I think I need one. Happy weekend to you as well!





Iamminda said:


> Oh, this is pretty.  I love the way the First look -- need to add one at some point.



many thanks to all of you sweetest gals  i do keep staring at her! I'm always struck by the uniqueness of all of our Bals.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Oops pic didn't post right (above)
> Chèvre First in pearly bronze
> View attachment 3361409



Can you post a pic in brighter light? I'd love a better look at the colour, another gorgey bag!


----------



## peacebabe

U lucky girl!!! Got a hammie First ! 



Kendie26 said:


> Oops pic didn't post right (above)
> Chèvre First in pearly bronze
> View attachment 3361409


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my black Hamilton City today*


----------



## Harper Quinn

Rose des sables. &#128149;


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic in brighter light? I'd love a better look at the colour, another gorgey bag!




Per your request dear muchstuff. This is in outdoor natural light with no sunshine ( very overcast as it poured rain all night)


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> Rose des sables. &#128149;



looks really pretty on you...so glad you are loving all of your new Bals!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> U lucky girl!!! Got a hammie First !



haha love the nickname "hammie" peace!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Per your request dear muchstuff. This is in outdoor natural light with no sunshine ( very overcast as it poured rain all night)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362286
> View attachment 3362290


Fantastic!!! The color is just breathtaking...I love it Kendie. :kiss:


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Fantastic!!! The color is just breathtaking...I love it Kendie. :kiss:



aw thanks much sweet Dextersmom! I ordered this one online & wanted this color to be more brown based, but to my eye it's way more grey ( but I still love it since I love grey too!) Happy Sunday!


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Per your request dear muchstuff. This is in outdoor natural light with no sunshine ( very overcast as it poured rain all night)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362286
> View attachment 3362290



Stunning chamaleonic color, love this bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Stunning chamaleonic color, love this bag!!




[emoji8]thanks kindly aalinne! Always enjoy your amazing bags! Congrats again on your Blue jean First! Woot[emoji322][emoji93]


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> looks really pretty on you...so glad you are loving all of your new Bals!



Thank you.  I love your chevre first!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Per your request dear muchstuff. This is in outdoor natural light with no sunshine ( very overcast as it poured rain all night)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362286
> View attachment 3362290



What lovely pics with the flowers and greenery in the background!  This is a great color --it looks a bit different in each of the three pics you posted.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Per your request dear muchstuff. This is in outdoor natural light with no sunshine ( very overcast as it poured rain all night)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362286
> View attachment 3362290



That's one heckuva beauty!


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Per your request dear muchstuff. This is in outdoor natural light with no sunshine ( very overcast as it poured rain all night)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362286
> View attachment 3362290




Gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you.  I love your chevre first!





Iamminda said:


> What lovely pics with the flowers and greenery in the background!  This is a great color --it looks a bit different in each of the three pics you posted.





muchstuff said:


> That's one heckuva beauty!





Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous!



Many thanks to all my wonderful fellow Bal ladies! Appreciate your kind words!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for a late afternoon walk to the beach with my rose gold hip.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for a late afternoon walk to the beach with my rose gold hip.



Looking good!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking good!


Thank you.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Rose des sables again! I can't put her down &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> Rose des sables again! I can't put her down &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Harper Quinn said:


> Rose des sables again! I can't put her down &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;



Quite beautiful.  Understandable why you can't change out of it .


----------



## jp23

Harper Quinn said:


> Rose des sables again! I can't put her down [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]




Soooo lovely!!


----------



## jp23

Kendie26 said:


> Oops pic didn't post right (above)
> Chèvre First in pearly bronze
> View attachment 3361409




Gorgeous bag! AND look at that yard! Lol! I've been in NYC too long [emoji23]


----------



## StefaniJoy

Harper Quinn said:


> Rose des sables again! I can't put her down [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]




GORGEOUS!! Harper, does it change from pink to a more neutral beige depending on the light?


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for a late afternoon walk to the beach with my rose gold hip.




As always i love your style


----------



## wobertow

Finally got my new to me work bag. So happy to finally find my perfect mommy bag[emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

wobertow said:


> Finally got my new to me work bag. So happy to finally find my perfect mommy bag[emoji4]
> View attachment 3363701
> 
> View attachment 3363702



Looks great on you!


----------



## chowlover2

wobertow said:


> Finally got my new to me work bag. So happy to finally find my perfect mommy bag[emoji4]
> View attachment 3363701
> 
> View attachment 3363702




Beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

jp23 said:


> Gorgeous bag! AND look at that yard! Lol! I've been in NYC too long [emoji23]



very sweet of you / thank you jp23! Trust me, there are LOTS of lovely weeds all throughout our gardens! I always wanted to spend some time living in NYC but I'm unsuccessful convincing my husband ...but I love your fab city!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for a late afternoon walk to the beach with my rose gold hip.



you are just flawless at all times with your entire ensemble....it's inspirational!


----------



## Iamminda

wobertow said:


> Finally got my new to me work bag. So happy to finally find my perfect mommy bag[emoji4]
> View attachment 3363701
> 
> View attachment 3363702



This is so pretty!  What is the name of this color?  Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

wobertow said:


> Finally got my new to me work bag. So happy to finally find my perfect mommy bag[emoji4]
> View attachment 3363701
> 
> View attachment 3363702



CONGRATS!! Love  the color & have always loved the Work style bag. Enjoy! Great sandals too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> As always i love your style


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> you are just flawless at all times with your entire ensemble....it's inspirational!


You are too kind Kendie. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

wobertow said:


> Finally got my new to me work bag. So happy to finally find my perfect mommy bag[emoji4]
> View attachment 3363701
> 
> View attachment 3363702


Your bag is so gorgeous...I love it! Congrats.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Harper Quinn said:


> Rose des sables again! I can't put her down &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


Don't!!! Lol ! I know i wouldn't


----------



## Harper Quinn

Dextersmom said:


> So beautiful!!!





Iamminda said:


> Quite beautiful.  Understandable why you can't change out of it .





jp23 said:


> Soooo lovely!!





StefaniJoy said:


> GORGEOUS!! Harper, does it change from pink to a more neutral beige depending on the light?



Thank you. I am wearing her again today..! StefaniJoy, yes I would say it looks different in different lights, sometimes more pink sometimes less.


----------



## Harper Quinn

wobertow said:


> Finally got my new to me work bag. So happy to finally find my perfect mommy bag[emoji4]
> View attachment 3363701
> 
> View attachment 3363702



really love this!


----------



## seagullz

wobertow said:


> Finally got my new to me work bag. So happy to finally find my perfect mommy bag[emoji4]
> View attachment 3363701
> 
> View attachment 3363702




look lovely on you! where do you get the preloved from? the bags' condition look good


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my black Hamilton City today*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

wobertow said:


> Finally got my new to me work bag. So happy to finally find my perfect mommy bag[emoji4]
> View attachment 3363701
> 
> View attachment 3363702



Beautiful ! Love your nail polish , Rouge Noir ?
No ,I guess it's too bright for it


----------



## Harper Quinn

My black metallic edge


----------



## wobertow

muchstuff said:


> Looks great on you!







chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful!







Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty!  What is the name of this color?  Enjoy!







Kendie26 said:


> CONGRATS!! Love  the color & have always loved the Work style bag. Enjoy! Great sandals too!







Dextersmom said:


> Your bag is so gorgeous...I love it! Congrats.







Harper Quinn said:


> really love this!







seagullz said:


> look lovely on you! where do you get the preloved from? the bags' condition look good




Thanks everyone! I'm loving this style too!  It fits everything what I need to carry. I'm a mom of a toddler and a 6wk old so I carry a ton! It fits the essential things I need for say, a quick errand, instead of lugging around a big diaper bag all the time. I'm 5'0" and I feel the size doesn't overwhelm my frame[emoji4] I love it to pieces!

@llaminda: It's called vert sauge
@kendie: thanks! The sandals are gucci. I forgot what it's called exactly but I got them from an outlet store in IL
@dextersmom: your bag of the day posts are so inspiring! I wish I can spend a day in your closet!
@seagullz: thanks! i got them from ebay. I lucked out specially on this work bag because I got it for a really unbelievably low price.


----------



## wobertow

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful ! Love your nail polish , Rouge Noir ?
> No ,I guess it's too bright for it




Thanks! The nail polish is just Revlon[emoji6] It's called vixen[emoji6]


----------



## Auvina15

Harper Quinn said:


> My black metallic edge



Love this!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for a late afternoon walk to the beach with my rose gold hip.



Super cute.... you and your Bal!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Harper Quinn said:


> Rose des sables. &#128149;



So beautiful!!! I'm thinking about getting this beauty!!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Auvina15 said:


> Love this!!!!





Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!! I'm thinking about getting this beauty!!!



Thank you. Yes, you should definitely get the rose! PS I love love love your Chanel!


----------



## peachyapple

wobertow said:


> Finally got my new to me work bag. So happy to finally find my perfect mommy bag[emoji4]
> View attachment 3363701
> 
> View attachment 3363702



You got me with the words "mommy bag!" I have a 1 and 3 year old.. Maybe I need one too. It looks so roomy and practical!


----------



## Iamminda

wobertow said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm loving this style too!  It fits everything what I need to carry. I'm a mom of a toddler and a 6wk old so I carry a ton! It fits the essential things I need for say, a quick errand, instead of lugging around a big diaper bag all the time. I'm 5'0" and I feel the size doesn't overwhelm my frame[emoji4] I love it to pieces!
> 
> @llaminda: It's called vert sauge
> @kendie: thanks! The sandals are gucci. I forgot what it's called exactly but I got them from an outlet store in IL
> @dextersmom: your bag of the day posts are so inspiring! I wish I can spend a day in your closet!
> @seagullz: thanks! i got them from ebay. I lucked out specially on this work bag because I got it for a really unbelievably low price.



Thanks for the name.  I can't believe you had a baby weeks ago -- you look fabulous!!!  This is a most stylish mommy bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Super cute.... you and your Bal!!!


Thank you Auvina.


----------



## Dextersmom

Getting ready to go shopping with my Metal Plate City...Walter approves...and if all goes well I may come home with a little bag from a store starting with an H.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go shopping with my Metal Plate City...Walter approves...and if all goes well I may come home with a little bag from a store starting with an H.



very nice!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go shopping with my Metal Plate City...Walter approves...and if all goes well I may come home with a little bag from a store starting with an H.



Looking very stylish -- can't wait to hear about your shopping trip.


----------



## wobertow

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go shopping with my Metal Plate City...Walter approves...and if all goes well I may come home with a little bag from a store starting with an H.




Oooh! Exciting! Pls keep us posted[emoji4] have fun!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> My black metallic edge


Beautiful pic.


----------



## wobertow

peachyapple said:


> You got me with the words "mommy bag!" I have a 1 and 3 year old.. Maybe I need one too. It looks so roomy and practical!







Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the name.  I can't believe you had a baby weeks ago -- you look fabulous!!!  This is a most stylish mommy bag.




 @peachyapple: it is!!! I'm sure you'll love it!
@lamminda: thanks! That's so sweet[emoji4][emoji8] honestly, all the pregnancy weight went to my face that's why I don't show it here LOL!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go shopping with my Metal Plate City...Walter approves...and if all goes well I may come home with a little bag from a store starting with an H.



Saaaaaay whaaaat woman?!! The "H" word/brand! OMG!!! :doggie:You need to be inducted into the World Guiness Book of Records for most amazing bag collection!Seriously LOVE your look today. Oh & Walter is a total dead ringer for my husbands late favorite boy kitty (RIP). Both your boys are super handsome!


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> very nice!


Thanks.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking very stylish -- can't wait to hear about your shopping trip.


Thank you Iamminda....they didn't have the color combo in the store that I wanted so I ordered it and I will do a little reveal when it arrives next week.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Saaaaaay whaaaat woman?!! The "H" word/brand! OMG!!! :doggie:You need to be inducted into the World Guiness Book of Records for most amazing bag collection!Seriously LOVE your look today. Oh & Walter is a total dead ringer for my husbands late favorite boy kitty (RIP). Both your boys are super handsome!


Hi Kendie...thank you for your kind words and I should have clarified.  I meant a little bag with a Clic H bracelet in it, not a H bag.  As it turns out, they didn't have the color/hardware combo I wanted so I ordered it and will do a reveal sometime next week when it arrives.  What was your kitty's name that resembled Walter, if you don't mind my asking? :kiss:


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Iamminda....they didn't have the color combo in the store that I wanted so I ordered it and I will do a little reveal when it arrives next week.



Pretty things come to those who wait   -- we look forward to your reveal.


----------



## Dextersmom

wobertow said:


> Oooh! Exciting! Pls keep us posted[emoji4] have fun!!!


I will do a little reveal when what I ordered comes in next week.  They didn't have have the exact combo I wanted in the store.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hi Kendie...thank you for your kind words and I should have clarified.  I meant a little bag with a Clic H bracelet in it, not a H bag.  As it turns out, they didn't have the color/hardware combo I wanted so I ordered it and will do a reveal sometime next week when it arrives.  What was your kitty's name that resembled Walter, if you don't mind my asking? :kiss:



oh silly me I misread your comment....but hey you still belong in Guiness Book of World Records! I'm sure your newest H clic will look beautiful with the 2 you often wear so beautifully. My husband's cat that looks like Walter was named "Five"...odd name for a cat right!? He named him after a character from Peanuts that he liked when he was a youngin'.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Pretty things come to those who wait   -- we look forward to your reveal.



oh yes they do dear Iamminda!!! (wink wink)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> oh silly me I misread your comment....but hey you still belong in Guiness Book of World Records! I'm sure your newest H clic will look beautiful with the 2 you often wear so beautifully. My husband's cat that looks like Walter was named "Five"...odd name for a cat right!? He named him after a character from Peanuts that he liked when he was a youngin'.


Ha...that makes perfect sense to me, Kendie.  Dexter is named after our favorite series on Showtime and Walter after our favorite character in Breaking Bad, another of our favorite shows of all time.  Thank you for sharing


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> oh yes they do dear Iamminda!!! (wink wink)


I know you are right and I will try to be patient.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Ha...that makes perfect sense to me, Kendie.  Dexter is named after our favorite series on Showtime and Walter after our favorite character in Breaking Bad, another of our favorite shows of all time.  Thank you for sharing



so my confession is that I guessed your kitties names were from those 2 shows!!! They were 2 of our very favorite series as well & when I first read your boys names I said "hmmm, I wonder...." Perfect name selections!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> so my confession is that I guessed your kitties names were from those 2 shows!!! They were 2 of our very favorite series as well & when I first read your boys names I said "hmmm, I wonder...." Perfect name selections!


What a smart cookie you are. :giggles:


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Pretty things come to those who wait   -- we look forward to your reveal.


Iamminda...I am a low-tech girl.  I meant to say to you that I will try to be patient, as I know you are right, but instead I replied to Kendie's reply to you.  Someday I will get the hang of this. :kiss:


----------



## peachyapple

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go shopping with my Metal Plate City...Walter approves...and if all goes well I may come home with a little bag from a store starting with an H.



Looking great as always. Can't wait to see what u come back with!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Iamminda...I am a low-tech girl.  I meant to say to you that I will try to be patient, as I know you are right, but instead I replied to Kendie's reply to you.  Someday I will get the hang of this. :kiss:



No worries, Dextersmom.  I am probably more low tech than you (really!).  This is fun purse talk -- it's all good .


----------



## Dextersmom

peachyapple said:


> Looking great as always. Can't wait to see what u come back with!


Thank you peachyapple...I will do a little reveal next week when what I ordered comes in.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go shopping with my Metal Plate City...Walter approves...and if all goes well I may come home with a little bag from a store starting with an H.




You look rock and Gorgeous with this outfit!!! Probably one of my fav weared by you


----------



## SilverStCloud

02 Black Caribou FBF with her partner in crime, the LV Empreinte key pouch.


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 Black Caribou FBF with her partner in crime, the LV Empreinte key pouch.



This is just 1 of THE MOST GORGEOUS PICTURES EVER!!! WOW. I am not kidding you, I would frame this picture as a work of art. Your First is simply to die for. (& your LV key pouch too)


----------



## Harper Quinn

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 Black Caribou FBF with her partner in crime, the LV Empreinte key pouch.



wonderful!!!


----------



## Livia1

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 Black Caribou FBF with her partner in crime, the LV Empreinte key pouch.



Gorgeous FBF!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> You look rock and Gorgeous with this outfit!!! Probably one of my fav weared by you


Thanks for the lovely compliment Just Violet.


----------



## Dextersmom

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 Black Caribou FBF with her partner in crime, the LV Empreinte key pouch.


What a beauty.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thank you, Kendie26! You are much too kind!!!


Kendie26 said:


> This is just 1 of THE MOST GORGEOUS PICTURES EVER!!! WOW. I am not kidding you, I would frame this picture as a work of art. Your First is simply to die for. (& your LV key pouch too) [emoji813]




Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SilverStCloud

Harper Quinn said:


> wonderful!!!





Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous FBF!





Dextersmom said:


> What a beauty. [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Thank you, ladies! This is truly one of my most beautiful Bal bags! And the leather... Oh, how thick and fabulous the caribou leather is!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Gris taupe metallic edge today with lagoon Fendi charm


----------



## Auvina15

Harper Quinn said:


> Gris taupe metallic edge today with lagoon Fendi charm



Omg this Fendi charm matches your Bal so well!!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 Black Caribou FBF with her partner in crime, the LV Empreinte key pouch.



Just beautiful!!! Great shot!!!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 Black Caribou FBF with her partner in crime, the LV Empreinte key pouch.



That is just gorgeous.  



Harper Quinn said:


> Gris taupe metallic edge today with lagoon Fendi charm



Another ME beauty!


----------



## Skater

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 Black Caribou FBF with her partner in crime, the LV Empreinte key pouch.


The leather looks amazing!

Does anyone know which styles and colours were produced in this leather?


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 Black Caribou FBF with her partner in crime, the LV Empreinte key pouch.



Amazing bag!


----------



## chowlover2

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 Black Caribou FBF with her partner in crime, the LV Empreinte key pouch.




Gorgeous!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Harper Quinn said:


> Gris taupe metallic edge today with lagoon Fendi charm[emoji813]


Love love looovee!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Auvina15 said:


> Omg this Fendi charm matches your Bal so well!!!! Gorgeous!!!





Iamminda said:


> That is just gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Another ME beauty!





rx4dsoul said:


> Love love looovee!



Thank you!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Back to pink today!


----------



## Indiana

Harper Quinn said:


> Back to pink today!




Wa-how HQ!  Sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Indiana said:


> Wa-how HQ!  Sooo gorgeous!



Thank you my lovely x


----------



## Tralynn

2010 Black RH City-


----------



## chowlover2

Miss Bleu Lazuli!


----------



## pzammie

chowlover2 said:


> Miss Bleu Lazuli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366132




I know I'm a year late to the BL party but been thinking of snagging one before it disappears. How do you like yours?[emoji4]


----------



## jellyv

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 Black Caribou FBF with her partner in crime, the LV Empreinte key pouch.




Perfection![emoji7]


----------



## SilverStCloud

Auvina15 said:


> Just beautiful!!! Great shot!!!






Iamminda said:


> That is just gorgeous.






muchstuff said:


> Amazing bag!






chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!






jellyv said:


> Perfection![emoji7]




Thank you, ladies!!!


----------



## Iamminda

chowlover2 said:


> Miss Bleu Lazuli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366132



Love this blue!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Skater said:


> The leather looks amazing!
> 
> Does anyone know which styles and colours were produced in this leather?




I am aware of only three colors that this caribou leather comes in... Black, brown and burgundy (all starting with B for Bal. Lol)

As for styles, I have only ever seen this leather in the First and Tote styles. But it apparently came in a pre-Moto style that you can view here: http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags_style.html


----------



## Dextersmom

chowlover2 said:


> Miss Bleu Lazuli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366132


I just died....your bag is that amazing, that color is so rich, so gorgeous....like electric...psychedelic blueberries.  I truly love it.


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> I just died....your bag is that amazing, that color is so rich, so gorgeous....like electric...psychedelic blueberries.  I truly love it.



Thank you! Made me break my ban last year!


----------



## wobertow

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 Black Caribou FBF with her partner in crime, the LV Empreinte key pouch.







Harper Quinn said:


> Gris taupe metallic edge today with lagoon Fendi charm







Harper Quinn said:


> Back to pink today!







Tralynn said:


> 2010 Black RH City-





Such beauties!!! These pictures make me love balenciaga even more!


----------



## muchstuff

wobertow said:


> Such beauties!!! These pictures make me love balenciaga even more!



+1 What she said!


----------



## Auvina15

chowlover2 said:


> Miss Bleu Lazuli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366132



Omg this blue shade is TDF!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Auvina15 said:


> Omg this blue shade is TDF!!!!




Thank you, it was worth breaking the ban!


----------



## SilverStCloud

I'm feeling very summery today! [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> I'm feeling very summery today! [emoji1]



My, that is gorgeous and I love that empriente key pouch too.  May I ask you what color is it?  Coquelicot?


----------



## Harper Quinn

wobertow said:


> Such beauties!!! These pictures make me love balenciaga even more!



Thank you X


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tralynn said:


> 2010 Black RH City-



classic beauty! fab!


chowlover2 said:


> Miss Bleu Lazuli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366132


 I love the lazuli blue!


SilverStCloud said:


> I'm feeling very summery today! [emoji1]



stunning red!


----------



## Livia1

SilverStCloud said:


> I'm feeling very summery today! [emoji1]



Gorgeous Hamilton red


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> I'm feeling very summery today! [emoji1]



So incredibly gorgeous....BOTH of them! Another picture that is worth framing as a work of art!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> My, that is gorgeous and I love that empriente key pouch too.  May I ask you what color is it?  Coquelicot?




Thank you, Lamminda! Yes, this is the 2012 Hamilton First in Coquelicot with brushed gold hardware.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Harper Quinn said:


> stunning red!



Yes, she is a stunner... A total knock-out with the brushed gold hatdware!



Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous Hamilton red



Thanks, Livia1! I do so love this bag!



Kendie26 said:


> So incredibly gorgeous....BOTH of them! Another picture that is worth framing as a work of art!



Your compliments always make me want to rush out and take more photos of my bags! Lol.


----------



## Dextersmom

SilverStCloud said:


> I'm feeling very summery today! [emoji1]


What a stunning bag and a beautiful pic.


----------



## peachyapple

SilverStCloud said:


> I'm feeling very summery today! [emoji1]



Beautiful! They match so well.


----------



## Dextersmom

Off to the airport for a long sunny weekend in Scottsdale...with my Metal Plate City and Arena sandals....wishing everyone a lovely long weekend!!!


----------



## Kmora

chowlover2 said:


> Miss Bleu Lazuli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366132




Wow! What a divine blue  love it! 



SilverStCloud said:


> I'm feeling very summery today! [emoji1]




Gorgeous bag! Really would love a Hamilton some day!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Off to the airport for a long sunny weekend in Scottsdale...with my Metal Plate City and Arena sandals....wishing everyone a lovely long weekend!!!



Beautiful bag and I love the colors of your outfit.  Have fun In Scottsdale (I have never been).


----------



## Kendie26

Your compliments always make me want to rush out and take more photos of my bags! Lol.[/QUOTE]

Well good! We need more of your stunning photo's....they are incredible! Perhaps you are a professional photographer! Your Caribou First was crazy great & now this one. Speechless. LOVE LOVE LOVE....MORE PHOTO's PRETTY PLEASE!!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Yes, she is a stunner... A total knock-out with the brushed gold hatdware!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Livia1! I do so love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Your compliments always make me want to rush out and take more photos of my bags! Lol.



Well good! We need more of your stunning photo's....they are incredible! Perhaps you are a professional photographer! Your Caribou First was crazy great & now this one. Speechless. LOVE LOVE LOVE....MORE PHOTO's PRETTY PLEASE!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Off to the airport for a long sunny weekend in Scottsdale...with my Metal Plate City and Arena sandals....wishing everyone a lovely long weekend!!!



Running out of words for you dearest DM! Your fabulousness shines on! Have an awesome time in lovely Scottsdale...bet your boys D & W are crying the blues without you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you so much Iamminda!


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you so much Kendie...I always miss them so much when travelling!


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> I'm feeling very summery today! [emoji1]



Those reds go perfectly together, beautiful! 



Dextersmom said:


> Off to the airport for a long sunny weekend in Scottsdale...with my Metal Plate City and Arena sandals....wishing everyone a lovely long weekend!!!



Lovely city and outfit too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you Jaidybug!


----------



## peacebabe

Nice one ! 



SilverStCloud said:


> I'm feeling very summery today! [emoji1]


----------



## Kendie26

Her debut outting is today, as I just got it this week-so excited about this mini Papier A4 zip around![emoji4]thanks for letting me share again!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut outting is today, as I just got it this week-so excited about this mini Papier A4 zip around![emoji4]thanks for letting me share again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367373



Yippee!   Have a great weekend carrying your gorgeous new purse.


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut outting is today, as I just got it this week-so excited about this mini Papier A4 zip around![emoji4]thanks for letting me share again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367373



I love her!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut outting is today, as I just got it this week-so excited about this mini Papier A4 zip around![emoji4]thanks for letting me share again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367373



I love this so much!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Yippee!   Have a great weekend carrying your gorgeous new purse.





chowlover2 said:


> I love her!





Harper Quinn said:


> I love this so much!



Big thanks everyone!
Iamminda ~ I hope I know what you are carrying today?! Hmmm
chowlover ~ thank you & is it hot enough for you today in PA?! I'm sweating to death!!
HQ~thanks again & I hope you're still smiling big for being in the Purse Blog!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut outting is today, as I just got it this week-so excited about this mini Papier A4 zip around![emoji4]thanks for letting me share again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367373



It's just SUCH a great colour, this bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Beautiful bag and pic...looks like you have a tropical rain forest as your backyard!  Also very exciting to see you and your bag featured on the blog...well deserved Kendie!!! I am in Scottdale with just my phone and don't know how to access emoticons....so please know I am sending you a virtual hug.


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> Big thanks everyone!
> 
> Iamminda ~ I hope I know what you are carrying today?! Hmmm
> 
> chowlover ~ thank you & is it hot enough for you today in PA?! I'm sweating to death!!
> 
> HQ~thanks again & I hope you're still smiling big for being in the Purse Blog!




I'm dying here! Too much too soon!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> It's just SUCH a great colour, this bag!





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful bag and pic...looks like you have a tropical rain forest as your backyard!  Also very exciting to see you and your bag featured on the blog...well deserved Kendie!!! I am in Scottdale with just my phone and don't know how to access emoticons....so please know I am sending you a virtual hug.



Thanks again muchstuff~it's becoming my new fave Bal because of the color! I'm keeping a hawk eye out for some of your upcoming pics! 

You are the sweetest/thank you Dextersmom! It was a shock to be in the blog. I still consider myself a "newbie" on tPF in some ways so I was completely surprised but very humbled by it. Hope you are having a wonderful time & consider this an even bigger virtual hug back at you (& to your boys!)


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut outting is today, as I just got it this week-so excited about this mini Papier A4 zip around![emoji4]thanks for letting me share again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367373


Another beautiful bag for your collection  Enjoy your holiday weekend, here in steamy and tropical PA !!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Another beautiful bag for your collection  Enjoy your holiday weekend, here in steamy and tropical PA !!!



Hey Dmurphy! So good to hear from you!! Thanks so much & no joke, I  thought of you yesterday when I made the comment about the heat in PA as I was telling my husband about tPF & how you hear from folks all over the world,etc & I said I know of at least 2 other very sweet PA gals (you & chowlover)!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Hey Dmurphy! So good to hear from you!! Thanks so much & no joke, I  thought of you yesterday when I made the comment about the heat in PA as I was telling my husband about tPF & how you hear from folks all over the world,etc & I said I know of at least 2 other very sweet PA gals (you & chowlover)!


Awww thanks Kendie, you're the sweetest !!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> Well good! We need more of your stunning photo's....they are incredible! Perhaps you are a professional photographer! Your Caribou First was crazy great & now this one. Speechless. LOVE LOVE LOVE....MORE PHOTO's PRETTY PLEASE!!




Ah! You really are too lovely! One photo was taken in my office and the other in the taxi... So i am far from being a pro photographer!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Jaidybug said:


> Those reds go perfectly together, beautiful!



Thank you, Jaidybug. It was such a lovely surprise and coincidence when I realised that both were a perfect match.



peacebabe said:


> Nice one !



Thanks, Peacebabe! Can you tell that I'm starting to go a bit OCD on matching my SLGs with my bags? Lol.


----------



## Iamminda

My day out with Miss Amethyst at the movie theater.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> My day out with Miss Amethyst at the movie theater.
> 
> View attachment 3368677



She sure looks like she's in fine shape!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> My day out with Miss Amethyst at the movie theater.
> 
> View attachment 3368677



totally mesmerizing...1 of Bals greatest colors EVER!!! You deserve it dear Iamminda


----------



## peachyapple

Iamminda said:


> My day out with Miss Amethyst at the movie theater.
> 
> View attachment 3368677



Beautiful color! I like how she has her own seat


----------



## chowlover2

Dmurphy1 said:


> Another beautiful bag for your collection  Enjoy your holiday weekend, here in steamy and tropical PA !!!







Kendie26 said:


> Hey Dmurphy! So good to hear from you!! Thanks so much & no joke, I  thought of you yesterday when I made the comment about the heat in PA as I was telling my husband about tPF & how you hear from folks all over the world,etc & I said I know of at least 2 other very sweet PA gals (you & chowlover)!




Yes, more girls from PA! 

Hopefully the heat breaks tomorrow, the rain has only made things more steamy and tropical than yesterday!


----------



## chowlover2

Iamminda said:


> My day out with Miss Amethyst at the movie theater.
> 
> View attachment 3368677




I am dying for that bag! Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> She sure looks like she's in fine shape!





Kendie26 said:


> totally mesmerizing...1 of Bals greatest colors EVER!!! You deserve it dear Iamminda





peachyapple said:


> Beautiful color! I like how she has her own seat





chowlover2 said:


> I am dying for that bag! Yours is gorgeous!



Thanks so much ladies


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> My day out with Miss Amethyst at the movie theater.
> 
> View attachment 3368677


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> So gorgeous!!!



Thanks -- hope you are having a great getaway!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Iamminda said:


> My day out with Miss Amethyst at the movie theater.
> 
> View attachment 3368677



&#128147; I can look at this beauty all day everyday!


----------



## Iamminda

Harper Quinn said:


> &#128147; I can look at this beauty all day everyday!



Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks, Peacebabe! Can you tell that I'm starting to go a bit OCD on matching my SLGs with my bags? Lol.[/QUOTE]

We.... im sure we each has our share of OCD when it comes to Bal !!!


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> My day out with Miss Amethyst at the movie theater.
> 
> View attachment 3368677




Awwww!!!! I love it!!!! Amethyst is one of my fav bal color ever!!! I had it few years ago and i miss it so much!!! Lucky you


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Awwww!!!! I love it!!!! Amethyst is one of my fav bal color ever!!! I had it few years ago and i miss it so much!!! Lucky you



Thanks so much!  I hope someday I will have a lovely collection like yours.


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much!  I hope someday I will have a lovely collection like yours.



Thank you  you already have some beautiful pieces


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> My day out with Miss Amethyst at the movie theater.
> 
> View attachment 3368677




Great pic, what a beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Great pic, what a beauty!



Thanks Jaidybug


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> My day out with Miss Amethyst at the movie theater.
> 
> View attachment 3368677



Love it!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Love it!!!



Thanks Auvina.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Balenciaga black metallic edge city with my Barbie pink furry monster &#128158;


----------



## Auvina15

Harper Quinn said:


> Balenciaga black metallic edge city with my Barbie pink furry monster &#128158;



Another stunner!!!! Love all your Fendi furies!!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Auvina15 said:


> Another stunner!!!! Love all your Fendi furies!!!



Thank you so much. They are addictive just like Bals but I have stopped now (for now!)


----------



## Iamminda

Harper Quinn said:


> Balenciaga black metallic edge city with my Barbie pink furry monster &#128158;



Love the pop of pink against the black!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Iamminda said:


> Love the pop of pink against the black!



Thank you dear lamminda!


----------



## seagullz

Lovely Metallic Edge city, is that a silver one?


----------



## Jaidybug

Harper Quinn said:


> Balenciaga black metallic edge city with my Barbie pink furry monster [emoji179]




Love the sparkle on your bag, and such a cute Fendi monster!


----------



## Harper Quinn

seagullz said:


> Lovely Metallic Edge city, is that a silver one?



Thank you! It's actually pale gold but looks silver in most lights! 


Jaidybug said:


> Love the sparkle on your bag, and such a cute Fendi monster!



Thank you so much!


----------



## seagullz

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you! It's actually pale gold but looks silver in most lights!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Yes that's what I was wondering it look silver but some liighting make it look a bit yellowish. Thanks


----------



## Just Violet

Harper Quinn said:


> Balenciaga black metallic edge city with my Barbie pink furry monster &#128158;



Pink+black it's a lovely rock combo!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Just Violet said:


> Pink+black it's a lovely rock combo!!



Thank you my super stylish friend! &#128150;


----------



## Harper Quinn

Gris taupe metallic edge today


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> Gris taupe metallic edge today


Beautiful!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you so much!


----------



## pzammie

2012 Rose Thulian First


----------



## H’sKisses

pzammie said:


> 2012 Rose Thulian First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370653




Love it! It's such a happy color! Is yours a little dry compared to other colors? My RT Day is, compared to my others. Still pretty, though, but not as smooshy and chewy.


----------



## Jaidybug

Harper Quinn said:


> Gris taupe metallic edge today




Such a great neutral! Lovely!


----------



## Jaidybug

pzammie said:


> 2012 Rose Thulian First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370653




Pretty pop of colour!!!


----------



## pzammie

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love it! It's such a happy color! Is yours a little dry compared to other colors? My RT Day is, compared to my others. Still pretty, though, but not as smooshy and chewy.




Yes!  In fact, it is a little dry. Strange, but I kind of prefer that to the shiny waxy bags of late. Dunno why??[emoji4]


----------



## Harper Quinn

pzammie said:


> 2012 Rose Thulian First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370653



Love rose thulian!


----------



## Harper Quinn

pzammie said:


> 2012 Rose Thulian First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370653





Jaidybug said:


> Such a great neutral! Lovely!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Harper Quinn

my gris taupe!


----------



## s.tighe

Harper Quinn said:


> my gris taupe!



LOVE. love. love. love. (!) You've got an amazing ME collection going... must shield my eyes or I'll be pushed to covetousness (at best), or the purchase point (at worst)!


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> My day out with Miss Amethyst at the movie theater.
> 
> View attachment 3368677



Dang girl. This is amazing. Sapphire is the prettiest pink Bal has ever made IMO (yup, I'm gonna go right against the grain and say I like it better than 05 magenta), and it makes me wish I could carry pink. Super delicious. Congrats!


----------



## s.tighe

SilverStCloud said:


> I'm feeling very summery today! [emoji1]



(way behind the 8 ball and catching up here but....) BAM. This is such a pretty pretty red. Sigh. I had this in a City and let it go. Red is not my color, but man oh man do I admire it. Your bags are the stuff of legend my friend. Beautiful.


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut outting is today, as I just got it this week-so excited about this mini Papier A4 zip around![emoji4]thanks for letting me share again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367373



Your photos are the best kind of torture Kendie! Beautiful bags, beautiful scenery, always and without exception! What a sweet little neutral this is! Will be curious to know about the "carrying experience" with this one... I've never ventured into the Papier territory but love the look. You got good taste, lady.


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Dang girl. This is amazing. Sapphire is the prettiest pink Bal has ever made IMO (yup, I'm gonna go right against the grain and say I like it better than 05 magenta), and it makes me wish I could carry pink. Super delicious. Congrats!



Thanks very much.  Yep, I was choosing between amethyst and magenta.


----------



## Iamminda

Harper Quinn said:


> my gris taupe!



Beautiful!  You have the perfect furry friend for each bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> 2012 Rose Thulian First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370653


So beautiful...love it.


----------



## Harper Quinn

s.tighe said:


> LOVE. love. love. love. (!) You've got an amazing ME collection going... must shield my eyes or I'll be pushed to covetousness (at best), or the purchase point (at worst)!



Thank you so much, it means a lot coming from you. 


Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  You have the perfect furry friend for each bag.



Thank you. I think the Balenciagas come in such fabulous colours they match a lot of things!


----------



## pzammie

Dextersmom said:


> So beautiful...love it.




Thanks Dextersmom!  I am enjoying it so much!


----------



## new_to_lv

Velo in Ultraviolet


----------



## Kendie26

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in Ultraviolet
> View attachment 3371687




LOVE! Stunning color & &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;the Buddha![emoji4] I have 1 in my garden  too!


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> my gris taupe!




This one MIGHT  be my favorite of your newest ME's ( but that's until I see the next color  photographed -ha) & fendi furry looks perfect!! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji93][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Your photos are the best kind of torture Kendie! Beautiful bags, beautiful scenery, always and without exception! What a sweet little neutral this is! Will be curious to know about the "carrying experience" with this one... I've never ventured into the Papier territory but love the look. You got good taste, lady.




[emoji1327] s.tighe!! Have missed you lately!! Thanks so very much-you are too sweet for words & a poet once again! I am extremely thrilled with my mini A4. I took forever deciding & said "what the heck, let me try it!" I'm attaching pic of what fits inside since it's a smaller bag & I've received a few PM's asking. Today I had it out with my Mulberry full size wallet, large sunglass case, key pouch, iphone 6plus, black Bal coin/case for lipstick & gloss, iPod, 2 pens & Gucci card case is what I'd swap out my larger wallet for if I need more room on certain days. It's lightweight, & the 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
strap is comfy. Only downside (but not really for me) is that it's an open top ( no zipper or closure) so for folks worrying about security of wallet, etc that could be a problem. Overall I adore it & have received a few lovely compliments when I've worn her. All the best to you woman! ( & everyone else)[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in Ultraviolet
> View attachment 3371687



Wow, that is gorgeous.  Great photo too.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji1327] s.tighe!! Have missed you lately!! Thanks so very much-you are too sweet for words & a poet once again! I am extremely thrilled with my mini A4. I took forever deciding & said "what the heck, let me try it!" I'm attaching pic of what fits inside since it's a smaller bag & I've received a few PM's asking. Today I had it out with my Mulberry full size wallet, large sunglass case, key pouch, iphone 6plus, black Bal coin/case for lipstick & gloss, iPod, 2 pens & Gucci card case is what I'd swap out my larger wallet for if I need more room on certain days. It's lightweight, & the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strap is comfy. Only downside (but not really for me) is that it's an open top ( no zipper or closure) so for folks worrying about security of wallet, etc that could be a problem. Overall I adore it & have received a few lovely compliments when I've worn her. All the best to you woman! ( & everyone else)[emoji4]



It holds a lot!   Quite lovely.  I don't think I can do a bag without a zipper or at least a magnetic closure.  Bummer for me.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> It holds a lot!   Quite lovely.  I don't think I can do a bag without a zipper or at least a magnetic closure.  Bummer for me.



I hear you dear Iamminda! I think the majority of women would agree with you!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in Ultraviolet
> View attachment 3371687



oh my! ultraviolet is one of the best ever Bals!!!



Kendie26 said:


> This one MIGHT  be my favorite of your newest ME's ( but that's until I see the next color  photographed -ha) & fendi furry looks perfect!! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji93][emoji4]



Dear Kendie thank you, you always say the kindest words. Love your bags too X


----------



## obcessd

An oldie but a goodie! Haven't brought her out for months, poor thing!


----------



## pzammie

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in Ultraviolet
> View attachment 3371687




Now that is enlightening!  Love. [emoji171]


----------



## Dextersmom

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in Ultraviolet
> View attachment 3371687


This is such a beautiful bag...gorgeously paired with your garden Buddha...I also have a similar one in my backyard.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji1327] s.tighe!! Have missed you lately!! Thanks so very much-you are too sweet for words & a poet once again! I am extremely thrilled with my mini A4. I took forever deciding & said "what the heck, let me try it!" I'm attaching pic of what fits inside since it's a smaller bag & I've received a few PM's asking. Today I had it out with my Mulberry full size wallet, large sunglass case, key pouch, iphone 6plus, black Bal coin/case for lipstick & gloss, iPod, 2 pens & Gucci card case is what I'd swap out my larger wallet for if I need more room on certain days. It's lightweight, & the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strap is comfy. Only downside (but not really for me) is that it's an open top ( no zipper or closure) so for folks worrying about security of wallet, etc that could be a problem. Overall I adore it & have received a few lovely compliments when I've worn her. All the best to you woman! ( & everyone else)[emoji4]


Kendie...amazing how much your bag will hold...and what a beautiful pic, as usual. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

obcessd said:


> View attachment 3371853
> 
> 
> An oldie but a goodie! Haven't brought her out for months, poor thing!


Lovely.


----------



## Kendie26

Yummy!!!! Love her&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Kendie...amazing how much your bag will hold...and what a beautiful pic, as usual. :kiss:




[emoji8][emoji777]&#11093;&#65039;thank you sweet DM! Bet your boys are thrilled to have you back! Can't wait for their next photo op! [emoji74][emoji76]


----------



## LvCoffeeLver

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in Ultraviolet
> View attachment 3371687




What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Iamminda

obcessd said:


> View attachment 3371853
> 
> 
> An oldie but a goodie! Haven't brought her out for months, poor thing!



It's beautiful.  Summer is a great time to use this beauty.


----------



## Dmurphy1

obcessd said:


> View attachment 3371853
> 
> 
> An oldie but a goodie! Haven't brought her out for months, poor thing!


How beautiful !!! I just bought the exact bag in black, and it's at Rago Brothers getting a well deserved spa treatment. Can't wait to get her back


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> Thanks very much.  Yep, I was choosing between amethyst and magenta.



It randomly occurred me in the middle of the day that I called your bag sapphire instead of amethyst. 2008 brain fade. It's beautiful no matter what it's called


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji1327] s.tighe!! Have missed you lately!! Thanks so very much-you are too sweet for words & a poet once again! I am extremely thrilled with my mini A4. I took forever deciding & said "what the heck, let me try it!" I'm attaching pic of what fits inside since it's a smaller bag & I've received a few PM's asking. Today I had it out with my Mulberry full size wallet, large sunglass case, key pouch, iphone 6plus, black Bal coin/case for lipstick & gloss, iPod, 2 pens & Gucci card case is what I'd swap out my larger wallet for if I need more room on certain days. It's lightweight, & the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strap is comfy. Only downside (but not really for me) is that it's an open top ( no zipper or closure) so for folks worrying about security of wallet, etc that could be a problem. Overall I adore it & have received a few lovely compliments when I've worn her. All the best to you woman! ( & everyone else)[emoji4]



Hi hi! Yeah been keeping a low-pro because I'm muh-huh-hassively banned and coming 'round here and seeing all y'all's pretty stuff tests my resolve in the biggest way lol. Can't believe how much this lil bag holds, I love it!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Not mine! Just tried it on as it was on sale. Ultraviolet velo &#128156; I am not a purple fan normally but this colour & leather are out of this world! But as I have overspent lately I had to put her back...


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> It randomly occurred me in the middle of the day that I called your bag sapphire instead of amethyst. 2008 brain fade. It's beautiful no matter what it's called



No worries .  Amethyst and sapphire are both pretty gems and pretty B colors.


----------



## new_to_lv

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE! Stunning color & [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;the Buddha![emoji4] I have 1 in my garden  too!




Thank you!! I am a Buddha freak [emoji120]&#127996; and I have several Buddhas both in the garden and in our house! [emoji2]



Iamminda said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous.  Great photo too.




Thank you! Two things I love in life - Buddha and bags [emoji162][emoji171]



Harper Quinn said:


> oh my! ultraviolet is one of the best ever Bals!!!




I get very happy when people say that this color is one of the best ever Bals, since I almost sold this bag but decided to keep it [emoji171]



pzammie said:


> Now that is enlightening!  Love. [emoji171]




Thank you so much [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



Dextersmom said:


> This is such a beautiful bag...gorgeously paired with your garden Buddha...I also have a similar one in my backyard.




Thank you!! Don't you just love garden-Buddhas!!



LvCoffeeLver said:


> What a beautiful bag!




Thanks [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## new_to_lv

Harper Quinn said:


> Not mine! Just tried it on as it was on sale. Ultraviolet velo [emoji171] I am not a purple fan normally but this colour & leather are out of this world! But as I have overspent lately I had to put her back...




The ultraviolet color looks great in that lighting. It really changes color depending on the lighting [emoji171][emoji171]
I did not think Balenciaga bags was on sale??


----------



## obcessd

Dmurphy1 said:


> How beautiful !!! I just bought the exact bag in black, and it's at Rago Brothers getting a well deserved spa treatment. Can't wait to get her back







Iamminda said:


> It's beautiful.  Summer is a great time to use this beauty.







Dextersmom said:


> Lovely.




Thank you! I was thinking that summer is the best time to wear my grey and giant silver bag. I haven't worn her as much because I'm so worried about babying her but life is too short and bags were meant to live out in the world with me!


----------



## Harper Quinn

new_to_lv said:


> The ultraviolet color looks great in that lighting. It really changes color depending on the lighting [emoji171][emoji171]
> I did not think Balenciaga bags was on sale??



Just this in the velo, couple of other velos and 2 part time bags in other colours in Harrods


----------



## Just Violet

A walk with Miss Rose Berlingot hip and bracelets


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> A walk with Miss Rose Berlingot hip and bracelets
> View attachment 3372065



So so so very pretty JustViolet! Have been waiting to see some of your killer fab photo's as you never let us down! Love your style, always!


----------



## cat1967

Today I am carrying my Gris Glace RH City.  I love this bag.


----------



## Kendie26

cat1967 said:


> Today I am carrying my Gris Glace RH City.  I love this bag.



Beautiful bag & photo! I absolutely LOVE Gris Glace, especially with the classic hardware. Love the charm too!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Just Violet said:


> A walk with Miss Rose Berlingot hip and bracelets
> View attachment 3372065





cat1967 said:


> Today I am carrying my Gris Glace RH City.  I love this bag.



Both are so lovely!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> So so so very pretty JustViolet! Have been waiting to see some of your killer fab photo's as you never let us down! Love your style, always!




Thanks dearest Kendie, always so kind!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Harper Quinn said:


> Both are so lovely!




Thanks indeed


----------



## cat1967

Harper Quinn said:


> Both are so lovely!



Thank you Harper Quinn!


----------



## cat1967

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful bag & photo! I absolutely LOVE Gris Glace, especially with the classic hardware. Love the charm too!



Thank you.  I got this charm in Paris and I like that it has a clasp so you can easily put it on any bag.  I had missed the Gris Glace when it was in season and had a hard time finding it when I decided to buy it, but my wonderful SA in Cannes found it for me and shipped it then.  I haven't used it more than 5 times because the color is so light but I decided to take it out of the closet and use it now.  It is a pity staying in there for its dustbag to enjoy it.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Bleu acier day today &#128153;


----------



## Jaidybug

Harper Quinn said:


> Not mine! Just tried it on as it was on sale. Ultraviolet velo [emoji171] I am not a purple fan normally but this colour & leather are out of this world! But as I have overspent lately I had to put her back...




That is beautiful!


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> A walk with Miss Rose Berlingot hip and bracelets
> View attachment 3372065




Pretty pinks! 


cat1967 said:


> Today I am carrying my Gris Glace RH City.  I love this bag.



Beautiful, what a lovely colour! 



Harper Quinn said:


> Bleu acier day today [emoji170]




Looks great with the fur bag charm!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> A walk with Miss Rose Berlingot hip and bracelets
> View attachment 3372065


So beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

cat1967 said:


> Today I am carrying my Gris Glace RH City.  I love this bag.


Lovely.


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> A walk with Miss Rose Berlingot hip and bracelets
> View attachment 3372065



Beautiful!


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!







Dextersmom said:


> So beautiful!







Jaidybug said:


> Pretty pinks!!




Thank you girls!!!


----------



## grnbri

Lounging around with my blue paon Velo which eerily matches my sundress perfectly!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Jaidybug said:


> That is beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Harper Quinn

grnbri said:


> Lounging around with my blue paon Velo which eerily matches my sundress perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372235



Stunning!


----------



## peachyapple

My black RH city. I know, weird that it's a bathroom pic but my toddler is taking forever so I decided to take a pic


----------



## Iamminda

peachyapple said:


> View attachment 3372393
> 
> My black RH city. I know, weird that it's a bathroom pic but my toddler is taking forever so I decided to take a pic



Great classic!  Aahh, those fun toddler potty time days (lol).


----------



## Iamminda

Harper Quinn said:


> Bleu acier day today &#128153;



Another nice one!


----------



## muchstuff

I can't keep up, so many beautiful bags!


----------



## Harper Quinn

peachyapple said:


> View attachment 3372393
> 
> My black RH city. I know, weird that it's a bathroom pic but my toddler is taking forever so I decided to take a pic



I love the black city! Perfection.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Iamminda said:


> Another nice one!



Thank you! I can't put my Balenciagas down!


----------



## Dextersmom

grnbri said:


> Lounging around with my blue paon Velo which eerily matches my sundress perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372235


Lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

peachyapple said:


> View attachment 3372393
> 
> My black RH city. I know, weird that it's a bathroom pic but my toddler is taking forever so I decided to take a pic


Classic beauty.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bag change from my tote to a City with GH for a more formal meeting. I know some consider Bals as casual bags but the gold GH steps the game up in my opinion...and I like the less structured silhouette of a Bal City.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Bag change from my tote to a City with GH for a more formal meeting. I know some consider Bals as casual bags but the gold GH steps the game up in my opinion...and I like the less structured silhouette of a Bal City.


Beautiful City.  How do you like your Goyard tote?  I do not have a store locally, so have never touched one; though I do see them out and about and they look quite roomy and effortless.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful City.  How do you like your Goyard tote?  I do not have a store locally, so have never touched one; though I do see them out and about and they look quite roomy and effortless.


Thank you. 
I love my Goyard tote actually...it makes for a nice colorful change from my Neverfulls! Capacity wise they are about the same but the Goyard is lighter (some might find it flimsier) when full thus the straps are friendlier on the shoulders. Comfort wise : St Louis > NF monogram > NF Damier.


----------



## anne1218

My new again to me classic. I dyed it to black


----------



## anne1218

Not sure why the picture wouldn't load


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you.
> I love my Goyard tote actually...it makes for a nice colorful change from my Neverfulls! Capacity wise they are about the same but the Goyard is lighter (some might find it flimsier) when full thus the straps are friendlier on the shoulders. Comfort wise : St Louis > NF monogram > NF Damier.


Thanks for your insight.  I love my Bal's... but recently purchased the Gucci Tian tote and I love how light and easy it is to carry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks for your insight.  I love my Bal's... but recently purchased the Gucci Tian tote and I love how light and easy it is to carry.


I saw that one on you! Its such a gorgeous tote!


----------



## Harper Quinn

rx4dsoul said:


> Bag change from my tote to a City with GH for a more formal meeting. I know some consider Bals as casual bags but the gold GH steps the game up in my opinion...and I like the less structured silhouette of a Bal City.



Beautiful Bal and Goyard!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Harper Quinn said:


> Beautiful Bal and Goyard!


Thank you dear.


----------



## Just Violet

Today with mister sapphire hobo


----------



## Kendie26

Mr. Sapphire rocks!! Truly fabulous & holy wow on those killer fine shoes!!! [emoji7]&#10084;&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Papier A3 (justifying her name) for my weekend errands


----------



## Blueberry12

Nice colour!




Just Violet said:


> Today with mister sapphire hobo
> View attachment 3373006


----------



## ksuromax

And a wallet


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Today with mister sapphire hobo
> View attachment 3373006


Shoes are TDF! Great combo!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Mr. Sapphire rocks!! Truly fabulous & holy wow on those killer fine shoes!!! [emoji7]&#10084;&#65039;[emoji8]







Blueberry12 said:


> Nice colour!







ksuromax said:


> Shoes are TDF! Great combo!




Thanks girls!!! My hobo is really weared and faded but i love it anyway!!! Shoes are so rock and i love the studs!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Thanks girls!!! My hobo is really weared and faded but i love it anyway!!! Shoes are so rock and i love the studs!!!


I wouldn't tell it's faded, to me it looks just like my rasin... transformed??? ))


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> I wouldn't tell it's faded, to me it looks just like my rasin... transformed??? ))




Eheheh that's because mine it's faded in an homogeneous way


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Eheheh that's because mine it's faded in an homogeneous way


Lol isn't it good to have a new shade without spending a penny?


----------



## Harper Quinn

Just Violet said:


> Today with mister sapphire hobo
> View attachment 3373006





ksuromax said:


> Papier A3 (justifying her name) for my weekend errands



Love them both!


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> Lol isn't it good to have a new shade without spending a penny?



 Eheheh lol  of course !! 



Harper Quinn said:


> Love them both!




Thanks hun


----------



## Jaidybug

grnbri said:


> Lounging around with my blue paon Velo which eerily matches my sundress perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372235




Beautiful, it does match your dress perfectly![emoji4]


peachyapple said:


> View attachment 3372393
> 
> My black RH city. I know, weird that it's a bathroom pic but my toddler is taking forever so I decided to take a pic



Great classic! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Bag change from my tote to a City with GH for a more formal meeting. I know some consider Bals as casual bags but the gold GH steps the game up in my opinion...and I like the less structured silhouette of a Bal City.



Gorgeous! Love your Goyard St Louis tote too! I have a Navy GM, it is such a great and lightweight tote[emoji3]


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Today with mister sapphire hobo
> View attachment 3373006


Sexy combo Just Violet.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> I saw that one on you! Its such a gorgeous tote!


Thank you. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> And a wallet


So pretty and feminine.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty and feminine.


And handy! 

Thanks ))


----------



## Harper Quinn

Rose des sables Balenciaga. Charm isn't mine!!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Today with mister sapphire hobo
> View attachment 3373006



This bag is just gorgeous -- love the color, leather and giant studs.  And please don't get me started on those killer shoes -- wow, wow, wow -- totally hot!


----------



## Just Violet

Harper Quinn said:


> Rose des sables Balenciaga. Charm isn't mine!!



Love this color!!! Such a pretty pink 



Iamminda said:


> This bag is just gorgeous -- love the color, leather and giant studs.  And please don't get me started on those killer shoes -- wow, wow, wow -- totally hot!




Thank you dearest!!!! I am not a huge fan of shoulder bags, but the hobo style is definitely one of my fav!!!! I love Ash (shoes brand), it makes so pretty heels and boots!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Papier A3 (justifying her name) for my weekend errands



I have newfound major love for the Papier line! Your color looks great too!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I have newfound major love for the Papier line! Your color looks great too!


Thanks! 
IRL it's darker actually, smooth and brown, 
to me it looks like a back (smooth) surface of the dark chocolate bar, and leather is so soft, supple and thick!


----------



## muchstuff

Just Violet said:


> Love this color!!! Such a pretty pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dearest!!!! I am not a huge fan of shoulder bags, but the hobo style is definitely one of my fav!!!! I love Ash (shoes brand), it makes so pretty heels and boots!!!



Those are Ash shoes? I have a few pairs of their converse-type kicks but I'll need to take a better look at the rest of the line, those are beyond hot! And the hobo rocks too!


----------



## Just Violet

muchstuff said:


> Those are Ash shoes? I have a few pairs of their converse-type kicks but I'll need to take a better look at the rest of the line, those are beyond hot! And the hobo rocks too!




Yes they are. From 2011 or 2012 collection i think. Ash makes really hot heels


----------



## muchstuff

Just Violet said:


> Yes they are. From 2011 or 2012 collection i think. Ash makes really hot heels



Not a brand you see a lot of in Vancouver, unless I've just missed it. But those are definitely the epitome of hot IMHO!


----------



## Just Violet

muchstuff said:


> Not a brand you see a lot of in Vancouver, unless I've just missed it. But those are definitely the epitome of hot IMHO!




Indeed, they are so hot and versatile. I wear them both with dresses and jeans and every outfit rocks with them!!!


----------



## peacebabe

I love this Hobo model !!! Glad to see more "popping" up & loving it 



Just Violet said:


> Today with mister sapphire hobo
> View attachment 3373006


----------



## RedBee

My everyday work beg since April16, dont have any single problem or sign of wearing...  love love love....


----------



## Martini0317

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you.
> I love my Goyard tote actually...it makes for a nice colorful change from my Neverfulls! Capacity wise they are about the same but the Goyard is lighter (some might find it flimsier) when full thus the straps are friendlier on the shoulders. Comfort wise : St Louis > NF monogram > NF Damier.




Both are great looking bags! I've been eyeing the yellow PM, right now I have the grey and green. However I do find the Neverfull more comfy and easy to wear because of the longer strap drop! The Goyard PM doesn't sit right on my shoulder. The GM does though.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful, it does match your dress perfectly![emoji4]
> 
> 
> Great classic!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Love your Goyard St Louis tote too! I have a Navy GM, it is such a great and lightweight tote[emoji3]





Martini0317 said:


> Both are great looking bags! I've been eyeing the yellow PM, right now I have the grey and green. However I do find the Neverfull more comfy and easy to wear because of the longer strap drop! The Goyard PM doesn't sit right on my shoulder. The GM does though.


Thank you dears 


RedBee said:


> My everyday work beg since April16, dont have any single problem or sign of wearing...  love love love....


It's a beautiful bag...im sure it lightens up a heavy work day just to look at it.


----------



## Kendie26

RedBee said:


> My everyday work beg since April16, dont have any single problem or sign of wearing...  love love love....



Totally beautiful bag & picture! Classic & edgy at the same time~ Congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

RedBee said:


> My everyday work beg since April16, dont have any single problem or sign of wearing...  love love love....


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Just Violet

peacebabe said:


> I love this Hobo model !!! Glad to see more "popping" up & loving it




Thank you indeed  i need more hobos in my collection


----------



## Iamminda

RedBee said:


> My everyday work beg since April16, dont have any single problem or sign of wearing...  love love love....



What a beauty!


----------



## anis azmi

RedBee said:


> My everyday work beg since April16, dont have any single problem or sign of wearing...  love love love....


i love any gold hardware on black.so pretty!


----------



## Harper Quinn

RedBee said:


> My everyday work beg since April16, dont have any single problem or sign of wearing...  love love love....



Love your black beauty


----------



## rx4dsoul

Pink First with me today!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Pink First with me today!



Lovely~look at that glossy shine on the leather...so so so pretty! You just inspired me to carry pink today myself!


----------



## Taimi

RedBee said:


> My everyday work beg since April16, dont have any single problem or sign of wearing...  love love love....



Wow, it's a gorgeous classic! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Pink First with me today!



What a lovely pink!  What's the colour?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Thank you ladies.  its Bubblegum Pink (the one from RDC) !


----------



## Just Violet

rx4dsoul said:


> Pink First with me today!




So pretty!!!


----------



## Indiana

rx4dsoul said:


> Pink First with me today!


 
Awww.. a bag to make you smile!  Lovely!


----------



## s.tighe

RedBee said:


> My everyday work beg since April16, dont have any single problem or sign of wearing...  love love love....



Gorgeous!


----------



## s.tighe

rx4dsoul said:


> Pink First with me today!



Such a happy looking bag! Perfect for spring-almost-summer!


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> Pink First with me today!



Fabulous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Pink First with me today!



Such a pretty pink!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Pink First with me today!


Oh...rx4dsoul....your first is so pretty....I love it.


----------



## muchstuff

Taking Ms. Eggplant out today...the woolly lump on the floor is my standard poodle, Brillo...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Taking Ms. Eggplant out today...the woolly lump on the floor is my standard poodle, Brillo...



Great color!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Great color!



Yup, she deserves to be out and about!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Taking Ms. Eggplant out today...the woolly lump on the floor is my standard poodle, Brillo...



love eggplant! & your woolly lump is precious!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> love eggplant! & your woolly lump is precious!



Thanks Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Taking Ms. Eggplant out today...the woolly lump on the floor is my standard poodle, Brillo...


What a perfectly slouchy City Muchstuff... and Brillo looks quite content; what a love.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> What a perfectly slouchy City Muchstuff... and Brillo looks quite content; what a love.



Thanks kitty mom!


----------



## Dmurphy1

My Giant 21 City came to me in rough shape.  Tried some home rehab, wasn't happy with the results.  Sent her to a place I just googled called Rago Brothers, in Morristown, NJ.  Very pleased with results and price. Added some Bal tassels I had and I am loving this oldie but goodie !!!


----------



## sarahcaitlin

Using my Bal flat clutch today g21 shw. Haven't used this clutch in a while, I forgot how much I enjoy it!


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> Taking Ms. Eggplant out today...the woolly lump on the floor is my standard poodle, Brillo...



Yes THIS!!! Love love Eggplant color!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> Yes THIS!!! Love love Eggplant color!!!



Me too!


----------



## Auvina15

Dmurphy1 said:


> My Giant 21 City came to me in rough shape.  Tried some home rehab, wasn't happy with the results.  Sent her to a place I just googled called Rago Brothers, in Morristown, NJ.  Very pleased with results and price. Added some Bal tassels I had and I am loving this oldie but goodie !!!


So cool!!! I love the g21!!!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Taking Ms. Eggplant out today...the woolly lump on the floor is my standard poodle, Brillo...



I  Brillo! And Eggie is gorgeous too, of course!


----------



## s.tighe

Dmurphy1 said:


> My Giant 21 City came to me in rough shape.  Tried some home rehab, wasn't happy with the results.  Sent her to a place I just googled called Rago Brothers, in Morristown, NJ.  Very pleased with results and price. Added some Bal tassels I had and I am loving this oldie but goodie !!!



Classic! And looking great! Good find, looks like they did a nice job!


----------



## s.tighe

sarahcaitlin said:


> Using my Bal flat clutch today g21 shw. Haven't used this clutch in a while, I forgot how much I enjoy it!
> View attachment 3375652



Love these lil' guys. Great one!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> I  Brillo! And Eggie is gorgeous too, of course!



I'm very lucky he has zero interest in handbags...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Oh...rx4dsoul....your first is so pretty....I love it.





Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty pink!





Auvina15 said:


> Fabulous!!!





s.tighe said:


> Such a happy looking bag! Perfect for spring-almost-summer!





Indiana said:


> Awww.. a bag to make you smile!  Lovely!





Just Violet said:


> So pretty!!!


Thank you guys !


----------



## rx4dsoul

muchstuff said:


> Taking Ms. Eggplant out today...the woolly lump on the floor is my standard poodle, Brillo...


Haha okay can we talk about the dog please ? Coz I really thought it was just a black rug in there and my eyes were on the purple Bal and had to go take a 2nd look when you said poodle!


----------



## muchstuff

rx4dsoul said:


> Haha okay can we talk about the dog please ? Coz I really thought it was just a black rug in there and my eyes were on the purple Bal and had to go take a 2nd look when you said poodle!



He's pre-grooming and is really woolly right now...you can knit sweaters with the hair that comes off of these guys


----------



## maddie66

muchstuff said:


> I'm very lucky he has zero interest in handbags...




I have a black standard Labradoodle who looks almost exactly like Brillo -- and he is VERY interested in what's inside my Bals and will regularly stick his face inside to pull things out!  Thankfully he doesn't go after the tassles....


----------



## muchstuff

maddie66 said:


> I have a black standard Labradoodle who looks almost exactly like Brillo -- and he is VERY interested in what's inside my Bals and will regularly stick his face inside to pull things out!  Thankfully he doesn't go after the tassles....



Is that your baby in your avatar? Soooo cute...Oh and BTW? He's constantly right beside me and has to know everything I'm doing, but handbags? Thankfully, no


----------



## maddie66

muchstuff said:


> Is that your baby in your avatar? Soooo cute...Oh and BTW? He's constantly right beside me and has to know everything I'm doing, but handbags? Thankfully, no




Yup that's him!  His name is Milo and he has a disastrous combination of Poodle brain and a Lab appetite!


----------



## amstevens714

muchstuff said:


> Taking Ms. Eggplant out today...the woolly lump on the floor is my standard poodle, Brillo...




Love the bag and puppy  - is that a city? Velo?


----------



## amstevens714

Dmurphy1 said:


> My Giant 21 City came to me in rough shape.  Tried some home rehab, wasn't happy with the results.  Sent her to a place I just googled called Rago Brothers, in Morristown, NJ.  Very pleased with results and price. Added some Bal tassels I had and I am loving this oldie but goodie !!!




They did a great job!


----------



## muchstuff

maddie66 said:


> Yup that's him!  His name is Milo and he has a disastrous combination of Poodle brain and a Lab appetite!



Oh crap, you're totally doomed


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> Taking Ms. Eggplant out today...the woolly lump on the floor is my standard poodle, Brillo...



Gorgeous purple!!! Brillo is a cutie!



Dmurphy1 said:


> My Giant 21 City came to me in rough shape.  Tried some home rehab, wasn't happy with the results.  Sent her to a place I just googled called Rago Brothers, in Morristown, NJ.  Very pleased with results and price. Added some Bal tassels I had and I am loving this oldie but goodie !!!




Lovely! Looks great on you! 


sarahcaitlin said:


> Using my Bal flat clutch today g21 shw. Haven't used this clutch in a while, I forgot how much I enjoy it!
> View attachment 3375652



What a nice looking clutch, one of these days I need to add a Bal clutch to my collection [emoji4]


----------



## amstevens714

Harper Quinn said:


> Rose des sables Balenciaga. Charm isn't mine!!




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> My Giant 21 City came to me in rough shape.  Tried some home rehab, wasn't happy with the results.  Sent her to a place I just googled called Rago Brothers, in Morristown, NJ.  Very pleased with results and price. Added some Bal tassels I had and I am loving this oldie but goodie !!!



Looks great!


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> Love the bag and puppy  - is that a city? Velo?



 The bag is a F/W  04 City. The puppy is a S/S 2007 black standard poodle.


----------



## amstevens714

new_to_lv said:


> Velo in Ultraviolet
> View attachment 3371687




May I ask how you find yourself using this bag most? The strap? The handles? Any mod pics? [emoji5]


----------



## amstevens714

muchstuff said:


> The bag is a F/W  04 City. The puppy is a S/S 2007 black.




Haha - you are too funny


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely eggplant!! And your poodle .... oh mine, looks so huggable !!! 



muchstuff said:


> Taking Ms. Eggplant out today...the woolly lump on the floor is my standard poodle, Brillo...


----------



## Just Violet

muchstuff said:


> Taking Ms. Eggplant out today...the woolly lump on the floor is my standard poodle, Brillo...




Love it Love it Love it!!!!!!!! Absolutely fabulous!!


----------



## chowlover2

maddie66 said:


> I have a black standard Labradoodle who looks almost exactly like Brillo -- and he is VERY interested in what's inside my Bals and will regularly stick his face inside to pull things out!  Thankfully he doesn't go after the tassles....




Brillo is the most perfect name ever!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Auvina15 said:


> So cool!!! I love the g21!!!


Same here, a timeless classic !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

s.tighe said:


> Classic! And looking great! Good find, looks like they did a nice job!


Thank you so much, and I would highly recommend them !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

sarahcaitlin said:


> Using my Bal flat clutch today g21 shw. Haven't used this clutch in a while, I forgot how much I enjoy it!
> View attachment 3375652


I love this little guy !!!!  I need this one


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Lovely eggplant!! And your poodle .... oh mine, looks so huggable !!!





Just Violet said:


> Love it Love it Love it!!!!!!!! Absolutely fabulous!!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> Taking Ms. Eggplant out today...the woolly lump on the floor is my standard poodle, Brillo...



Gorgeous bag and dog 



Dmurphy1 said:


> My Giant 21 City came to me in rough shape.  Tried some home rehab, wasn't happy with the results.  Sent her to a place I just googled called Rago Brothers, in Morristown, NJ.  Very pleased with results and price. Added some Bal tassels I had and I am loving this oldie but goodie !!!




Wow, great job of them since the bag looks great, and you too


----------



## sbuxaddict

Probably one of my most used bags, especially for going out or dinner


----------



## rx4dsoul

sbuxaddict said:


> Probably one of my most used bags, especially for going out or dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376417


Love this! Nice shot too.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kmora said:


> Gorgeous bag and dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great job of them since the bag looks great, and you too


Thanks so much !!


----------



## Loveheart

Have been wearing my bleu dragée velo all week. That's a first for me


----------



## Dextersmom

Loveheart said:


> Have been wearing my bleu dragée velo all week. That's a first for me


I can see why....it is stunning.


----------



## muchstuff

Ms. Eggie and I taking Brillo to doggie daycare...


----------



## Dextersmom

sbuxaddict said:


> Probably one of my most used bags, especially for going out or dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376417


Beautiful bag and such an artistic pic.


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Ms. Eggie and I taking Brillo to doggie daycare...


Gorgeous and impressive...2 bags in 1 day...a girl after my own heart.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous and impressive...2 bags in 1 day...a girl after my own heart.



Thanks, I've decided that pretty bags sitting in a closet don't do anyone any good...


----------



## muchstuff

sbuxaddict said:


> Probably one of my most used bags, especially for going out or dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376417



Love the leather on yours, what year is it?


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I've decided that pretty bags sitting in a closet don't do anyone any good...


I agree wholeheartedly and I think to myself that if I keep using and rotating my bags it will help me to realize that I don't NEED another bag at this time...however that sort of logic and reasoning hasn't been working out for me so well as of late. :giggles:


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> I agree wholeheartedly and I think to myself that if I keep using and rotating my bags it will help me to realize that I don't NEED another bag at this time...however that sort of logic and reasoning hasn't been working out for me so well as of late. :giggles:



Let's face it, we're all addicts...


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Let's face it, we're all addicts...


Guilty as charged. :busted


----------



## Iamminda

sbuxaddict said:


> Probably one of my most used bags, especially for going out or dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376417



That looks nice.


----------



## Iamminda

Loveheart said:


> Have been wearing my bleu dragée velo all week. That's a first for me



Beautiful color!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Ms. Eggie and I taking Brillo to doggie daycare...



It looks even more beautiful in this pic if that's possible!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Let's face it, we're all addicts...



It's that what we are?  We are hobbyists, collectors, fans, users (of purses), etc.  LOL


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> It looks even more beautiful in this pic if that's possible!



Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> It's that what we are?  We are hobbyists, collectors, fans, users (of purses), etc.  LOL



Addicts, pure and simple...


----------



## Jaidybug

Loveheart said:


> Have been wearing my bleu dragée velo all week. That's a first for me




Pretty blue! 


muchstuff said:


> Ms. Eggie and I taking Brillo to doggie daycare...



Purplicious! [emoji171]


----------



## Auvina15

Loveheart said:


> Have been wearing my bleu dragée velo all week. That's a first for me



So beautiful!!


----------



## Auvina15

sbuxaddict said:


> Probably one of my most used bags, especially for going out or dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376417



Awesome bag! And super cute!!!


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> Ms. Eggie and I taking Brillo to doggie daycare...



Yum yum leather!! It's tdf!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

sbuxaddict said:


> Probably one of my most used bags, especially for going out or dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376417





Loveheart said:


> Have been wearing my bleu dragée velo all week. That's a first for me





muchstuff said:


> Ms. Eggie and I taking Brillo to doggie daycare...



beautiful bags!


----------



## Harper Quinn

rx4dsoul said:


> Pink First with me today!



so pretty!


----------



## peacebabe

+ 1 



muchstuff said:


> Let's face it, we're all addicts...


----------



## Harper Quinn

peacebabe said:


> + 1





muchstuff said:


> addicts, pure and simple...



+2!


----------



## Just Violet

Cheering up this rainy day with my Tempete city, Bal heels and McQueen scarf


----------



## rx4dsoul

Just Violet said:


> Cheering up this rainy day with my Tempete city, Bal heels and McQueen scarf
> View attachment 3376901


So edgy! Love it!


----------



## peachyapple

Just Violet said:


> Cheering up this rainy day with my Tempete city, Bal heels and McQueen scarf
> View attachment 3376901



Looks great together!


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> Cheering up this rainy day with my Tempete city, Bal heels and McQueen scarf
> View attachment 3376901




Great items!


----------



## Just Violet

rx4dsoul said:


> So edgy! Love it!







peachyapple said:


> Looks great together!







Jaidybug said:


> Great items!




Thank you girls


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Cheering up this rainy day with my Tempete city, Bal heels and McQueen scarf
> View attachment 3376901


Gorgeous color combination.


----------



## Loveheart

Just Violet said:


> Cheering up this rainy day with my Tempete city, Bal heels and McQueen scarf
> View attachment 3376901



You rock it as usual!!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Cheering up this rainy day with my Tempete city, Bal heels and McQueen scarf
> View attachment 3376901




Amazing pic!! Special fondness for Tempete (so sad I sold mine looking at yours JV!)  OMG those shoes are killer... I want them!! Another awesome Bal fashionista baby! [emoji8]&#10084;&#65039;[emoji93][emoji162][emoji151]


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous color combination.







Loveheart said:


> You rock it as usual!!







Kendie26 said:


> Amazing pic!! Special fondness for Tempete (so sad I sold mine looking at yours JV!)  OMG those shoes are killer... I want them!! Another awesome Bal fashionista baby! [emoji8]&#10084;&#65039;[emoji93][emoji162][emoji151]




Thank you girls!! You are always all so sweet!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Cheering up this rainy day with my Tempete city, Bal heels and McQueen scarf
> View attachment 3376901



Beautiful -- love everything.


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful -- love everything.




Thanks hun


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Ms. Eggie and I taking Brillo to doggie daycare...



oooo I think I missed this one earlier....that is 1 heck-of-a lucky car seat to hold your stunning eggplant!! Those colors (purple & grey car  seat) look amazing together!


----------



## muchstuff

Just Violet said:


> Cheering up this rainy day with my Tempete city, Bal heels and McQueen scarf
> View attachment 3376901



OMG those are funky shoes! Love them!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> oooo I think I missed this one earlier....that is 1 heck-of-a lucky car seat to hold your stunning eggplant!! Those colors (purple & grey car  seat) look amazing together!



Thanks Kendie, funny story about the car seat...it's actually black but my daughter covered herself in sunscreen for a day at the beach and rode shotgun...back to the car wash!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Cheering up this rainy day with my Tempete city, Bal heels and McQueen scarf
> View attachment 3376901



Wow!!!! Very stylish Just Violet!!!


----------



## Just Violet

muchstuff said:


> OMG those are funky shoes! Love them!







Auvina15 said:


> Wow!!!! Very stylish Just Violet!!!




Thank you very much


----------



## chowlover2

Just Violet said:


> Cheering up this rainy day with my Tempete city, Bal heels and McQueen scarf
> View attachment 3376901



Lovely as usual Miss V!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Switching from my Blue Paraty to a Bluette Bal today.... the Bal looks bigger but theyre really just about the same size/capacity-wise.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Switching from my Blue Paraty to a Bluette Bal today.... the Bal looks bigger but theyre really just about the same size/capacity-wise.


I love you blues....and I have the same color as yours, but in a Town.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Not a bag but here is my beloved wallet! Had this for about 3 years now. I've grown so used to it. Porte Monnaie in Rose Peche with the gold Giant hardware.


----------



## Jaidybug

rx4dsoul said:


> Switching from my Blue Paraty to a Bluette Bal today.... the Bal looks bigger but theyre really just about the same size/capacity-wise.




Both bags are beautiful, I love the Bluette colour!!![emoji170]


----------



## Jaidybug

Yoshi1296 said:


> Not a bag but here is my beloved wallet! Had this for about 3 years now. I've grown so used to it. Porte Monnaie in Rose Peche with the gold Giant hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3377409
> View attachment 3377410




Cute! Lovely colour!


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Switching from my Blue Paraty to a Bluette Bal today.... the Bal looks bigger but theyre really just about the same size/capacity-wise.



Two blue beauties you got there!


----------



## Iamminda

Yoshi1296 said:


> Not a bag but here is my beloved wallet! Had this for about 3 years now. I've grown so used to it. Porte Monnaie in Rose Peche with the gold Giant hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3377409
> View attachment 3377410



Super cute!


----------



## chowlover2

Yoshi1296 said:


> Not a bag but here is my beloved wallet! Had this for about 3 years now. I've grown so used to it. Porte Monnaie in Rose Peche with the gold Giant hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3377409
> View attachment 3377410



So pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Switching from my Blue Paraty to a Bluette Bal today.... the Bal looks bigger but theyre really just about the same size/capacity-wise.



That's 1 helluva dreamy pic rx!!! I have been totally obsessing over those brighter blue shades for the last 6 months or so & dying to buy a bag in either of your blue shades, They are both freakin GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Yoshi1296 said:


> Not a bag but here is my beloved wallet! Had this for about 3 years now. I've grown so used to it. Porte Monnaie in Rose Peche with the gold Giant hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3377409
> View attachment 3377410



SO adorable! Love your color ...i have a black one w/ gold HW & adore it. They are like little pieces of artwork.


----------



## Dextersmom

Yoshi1296 said:


> Not a bag but here is my beloved wallet! Had this for about 3 years now. I've grown so used to it. Porte Monnaie in Rose Peche with the gold Giant hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3377409
> View attachment 3377410


That is very pretty.


----------



## amstevens714

rx4dsoul said:


> Switching from my Blue Paraty to a Bluette Bal today.... the Bal looks bigger but theyre really just about the same size/capacity-wise.




Wow - wow - wow!! Gorgeous blues on both!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Jaidybug said:


> Cute! Lovely colour!





Iamminda said:


> Super cute!





chowlover2 said:


> So pretty!





Kendie26 said:


> SO adorable! Love your color ...i have a black one w/ gold HW & adore it. They are like little pieces of artwork.





Dextersmom said:


> That is very pretty.



Thanks y'all!!!


----------



## Gringach

My new to me City Latte


----------



## Just Violet

rx4dsoul said:


> Switching from my Blue Paraty to a Bluette Bal today.... the Bal looks bigger but theyre really just about the same size/capacity-wise.







Yoshi1296 said:


> Not a bag but here is my beloved wallet! Had this for about 3 years now. I've grown so used to it. Porte Monnaie in Rose Peche with the gold Giant hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3377409
> View attachment 3377410







Gringach said:


> My new to me City Latte




Wow girls!!!! All stunning color and combos!!


----------



## crowtrobot

Got out my 2011 Dark Knight Part Time today


----------



## Gringach

Just Violet said:


> Wow girls!!!! All stunning color and combos!!



Thank you!! I wasn't sure about this bag's color when I got it but I just love it now that I use it &#128522;


----------



## Just Violet

crowtrobot said:


> Got out my 2011 Dark Knight Part Time today
> 
> View attachment 3377849




Beautiful!!


----------



## Zoe C

crowtrobot said:


> Got out my 2011 Dark Knight Part Time today
> 
> View attachment 3377849




[emoji7]


----------



## cat1967

Zoe C said:


> [emoji7]



I love Dark Knight.  I have the same combo in a Work.  Very special color.  Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Gringach said:


> My new to me City Latte


So beautiful...congrats.


----------



## Dextersmom

crowtrobot said:


> Got out my 2011 Dark Knight Part Time today
> 
> View attachment 3377849


What a great color.


----------



## Iamminda

Gringach said:


> My new to me City Latte





crowtrobot said:


> Got out my 2011 Dark Knight Part Time today
> 
> View attachment 3377849



Beautiful bags!


----------



## s.tighe

Because we're in the thick of June gloom (and because really, all I need is black) - Aussie coffee, flats and a comfy GSH hobo.


----------



## s.tighe

rx4dsoul said:


> Switching from my Blue Paraty to a Bluette Bal today.... the Bal looks bigger but theyre really just about the same size/capacity-wise.



Both gorgeous blues!


----------



## s.tighe

Gringach said:


> My new to me City Latte



Awesome neutral! I heart the neutrals!!


----------



## s.tighe

Yoshi1296 said:


> Not a bag but here is my beloved wallet! Had this for about 3 years now. I've grown so used to it. Porte Monnaie in Rose Peche with the gold Giant hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3377409
> View attachment 3377410



Like a little jewel. Nothing beats Bal SLGs.


----------



## s.tighe

crowtrobot said:


> Got out my 2011 Dark Knight Part Time today
> 
> View attachment 3377849



This is such an amazing combo with the rose gold. Beautiful!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Rose bruyere part time


----------



## Auvina15

s.tighe said:


> Because we're in the thick of June gloom (and because really, all I need is black) - Aussie coffee, flats and a comfy GSH hobo.



Oooh love them!!! Your hobo leather is tdf though! Stunning flats!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Because we're in the thick of June gloom (and because really, all I need is black) - Aussie coffee, flats and a comfy GSH hobo.



The leather on your hobo looks so delish!!!   And I love those flats (it would totally match a crossbody bag that I have).


----------



## s.tighe

Auvina15 said:


> Oooh love them!!! Your hobo leather is tdf though! Stunning flats!!! Wow!!!





Iamminda said:


> The leather on your hobo looks so delish!!!   And I love those flats (it would totally match a crossbody bag that I have).



Thanks gals  I love this hobo... a bit of a basher so I don't have to worry about it, and it fits all my junk perfectly. The shoes... well, I'm a sucker for studs and they are just ridiculously comfy. Any day I don't have to torture my body in heels is a good shoe day (although I do love heels for the necessary extra height they give, being a shortstack). Happy Friday and have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Just Violet

s.tighe said:


> Because we're in the thick of June gloom (and because really, all I need is black) - Aussie coffee, flats and a comfy GSH hobo.




Awesome rock mood!!!


----------



## s.tighe

Just Violet said:


> Awesome rock mood!!!



Aw thank you J. Violet, a great compliment coming from the queen of rock moods herself!! (Not pictured is the black moto jacket I had to keep on to fend off the morning chill).


----------



## Kendie26

Gringach said:


> My new to me City Latte



Many COngrats Gringach on your new Bal...pretty color!!


----------



## Kendie26

crowtrobot said:


> Got out my 2011 Dark Knight Part Time today
> 
> View attachment 3377849



Total stunner! Dark Knight is such a beauty....love her!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Because we're in the thick of June gloom (and because really, all I need is black) - Aussie coffee, flats and a comfy GSH hobo.



SHAZAM! What an artistic, amazing pic! Bigtime love at ya s.tighe! Obviously adore the Bal but I'm completely transfixed & mesmerized by those shoes.....for the love of (fill in the blank) they are TDF.....YUMMY!  You have phenomenal taste girlfriend!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> SHAZAM! What an artistic, amazing pic! Bigtime love at ya s.tighe! Obviously adore the Bal but I'm completely transfixed & mesmerized by those shoes.....for the love of (fill in the blank) they are TDF.....YUMMY!  You have phenomenal taste girlfriend!



Oh Ms. Kendie for the love of [fill in the blank] you are the sweetest human! Lol. Thanks so much.  your posts make me so happy! The best thing about the shoes is that they're comfy as heck... I don't have the stature to wear flats with skirts and my "slacks" are tailored  for heels so on casual Friday I get excited to wear my flats with jeans!


----------



## rx4dsoul

s.tighe said:


> Because we're in the thick of June gloom (and because really, all I need is black) - Aussie coffee, flats and a comfy GSH hobo.


Dying for your flats! 
How do you find the Hobo against the Day? I like the more horizontal shape of it.


----------



## Just Violet

s.tighe said:


> Aw thank you J. Violet, a great compliment coming from the queen of rock moods herself!! (Not pictured is the black moto jacket I had to keep on to fend off the morning chill).




With the black moto jacket you definitely reached perfection!!! This pic is really better than every single pic of mine


----------



## rx4dsoul

@s.tighe JustViolet amstevens714 Kendie26 lamminda Jaidybug Dextersmom and the rest of the Bal ladies : Thank you. Bal Blues seem to very popular.  blue in particular is my favorite color in anything!

@Dextersmom : I would love a Blue Bal in a smaller size like the town...ive been eyeing a mini City however the new Small is in so i do have to look into that size. 

@Kendie26: the Chloe has very sturdy leather but its taking backstage to the Bals and other stuff I use on a more daily basis...plus it has the longer slim strap  which im not very fond of on a bag this size...im waiting for a Fendi-like leather strap to make it look more like a Military Paraty (which I couldnt find the blue I liked in).


----------



## Middle1

Yoshi1296 said:


> Not a bag but here is my beloved wallet! Had this for about 3 years now. I've grown so used to it. Porte Monnaie in Rose Peche with the gold Giant hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3377409
> View attachment 3377410




This is stunning!


----------



## LouLie

I'm stuck working at home today, but this little lady is hanging out next to me on the couch cuz I missed her and we're cool like that.


----------



## LouLie

Just Violet said:


> Cheering up this rainy day with my Tempete city, Bal heels and McQueen scarf
> View attachment 3376901



I love this. Like... a lot.


----------



## s.tighe

rx4dsoul said:


> Dying for your flats!
> How do you find the Hobo against the Day? I like the more horizontal shape of it.



Thank  you rx4dsoul! 

I love the hobo. By volume it is smaller than the Day owing to the day having a greater vertical space and a square bottom. However, I rarely make use of all of the vertical space in the Day, and all of my junk fits in the Hobo just fine. Granted, it's a bit of a jumble in there, since the hobo has a rather slim profile, but since it doesn't have the "black hole" quality of the Day being so deep, finding stuff is a bit easier. 

The "signature weakness" of the hobo style, I find, is that the inside "tubing" of the handle seems to disconnect from the base where the stud is quite easily... you can see this when the handle takes on a "camel hump" shape in the middle instead of being a smooth consistent arc, or if only one side is disconnected, it will appear as a "kink" in one side of the arc at the base near the stud. The strap on this bag is thrashed compared to the beautiful condition of the body, but as long as it holds up, I love to use it anyway. I've even been mulling over what to do once this strap bites the dust, and thinking maybe a strap from a gsh city or part time would be awesome on it.



Just Violet said:


> With the black moto jacket you definitely reached perfection!!! This pic is really better than every single pic of mine



Not even close, girlfriend!


----------



## LouLie

s.tighe said:


> Because we're in the thick of June gloom (and because really, all I need is black) - Aussie coffee, flats and a comfy GSH hobo.



Oh my. Your bag is so yummy and I need your shoes really bad.


----------



## s.tighe

LouLie said:


> I'm stuck working at home today, but this little lady is hanging out next to me on the couch cuz I missed her and we're cool like that.



Hahaha that's an awesome post. Hangin' with yer gurrrrrl. And she's a classic beauty to hang with, too!


----------



## s.tighe

LouLie said:


> Oh my. Your bag is so yummy and I need your shoes really bad.



Thank you LouLie. I love your "girls day in" post with your classic black city


----------



## LouLie

s.tighe said:


> Hahaha that's an awesome post. Hangin' with yer gurrrrrl. And she's a classic beauty to hang with, too!





s.tighe said:


> Thank you LouLie. I love your "girls day in" post with your classic black city



Thanks a bunch, s.tighe.


----------



## Kendie26

LouLie said:


> I'm stuck working at home today, but this little lady is hanging out next to me on the couch cuz I missed her and we're cool like that.



:lolots: HAHAHA OMG this might be my favorite verbiage in a post EVER! Too cute!!! Love your bag too obviously!


----------



## Iamminda

LouLie said:


> I'm stuck working at home today, but this little lady is hanging out next to me on the couch cuz I missed her and we're cool like that.



Such a classic beauty!  Totally makes sense to have something beautiful to look at while working at home.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> The leather on your hobo looks so delish!!!   And I love those flats (it would totally match a crossbody bag that I have).





s.tighe said:


> Oh Ms. Kendie for the love of [fill in the blank] you are the sweetest human! Lol. Thanks so much.  your posts make me so happy! The best thing about the shoes is that they're comfy as heck... I don't have the stature to wear flats with skirts and my "slacks" are tailored  for heels so on casual Friday I get excited to wear my flats with jeans!





rx4dsoul said:


> Dying for your flats!
> How do you find the Hobo against the Day? I like the more horizontal shape of it.



 Oh boy, here we go again....dear Iamminda & rx4dsoul are trying to horn in on MY action!!! First we fought over dextersmom's shoes, now s.tighe's shoes.  Which one of us will "win" s.tighe's amazing shoes?


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Oh boy, here we go again....dear Iamminda & rx4dsoul are trying to horn in on MY action!!! First we fought over dextersmom's shoes, now s.tighe's shoes.  Which one of us will "win" s.tighe's amazing shoes?



I don't remember what size shoes rx4dsoul wear.  But you girlfriend and I are definitely duking it out for these gorgeous black studded flats .


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> Because we're in the thick of June gloom (and because really, all I need is black) - Aussie coffee, flats and a comfy GSH hobo.


Gorgeous pic!


----------



## Dextersmom

LouLie said:


> I'm stuck working at home today, but this little lady is hanging out next to me on the couch cuz I missed her and we're cool like that.


The leather looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I don't remember what size shoes rx4dsoul wear.  But you girlfriend and I are definitely duking it out for these gorgeous black studded flats .


Hey...you guys...don't forget about me over here...I am off to happy hour and dinner, but I love s.tighe's studded flats too. :giggles:


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Oh boy, here we go again....dear Iamminda & rx4dsoul are trying to horn in on MY action!!! First we fought over dextersmom's shoes, now s.tighe's shoes.  Which one of us will "win" s.tighe's amazing shoes?





Iamminda said:


> I don't remember what size shoes rx4dsoul wear.  But you girlfriend and I are definitely duking it out for these gorgeous black studded flats .



Sorry ladies, nobody's prying these puppies offa ma feet. TBH I'm kinda in love myself, and even more because I don't get to wear them that often so it's like a long distance relationship. I take them out of the dust bag and I'm like "Hellllooo, lover!"



Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous pic!



Thanks so much Dextersmom... no competition with your bad*ss shoe collection, but a girl needs something to aspire to


----------



## rx4dsoul

Haha i dont think im up for a rumble i know im not gonna win over those studded flats! 

Anyway i just spied some really cool red sneaks...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just Violet said:


> Wow girls!!!! All stunning color and combos!!





s.tighe said:


> Like a little jewel. Nothing beats Bal SLGs.





Middle1 said:


> This is stunning!



Thank you all!!


----------



## Taimi

Gringach said:


> My new to me City Latte



It's gorgeous my friend!


----------



## peacebabe

Love it !!! Both the Hobo & heels rock !!! 


:urock:




s.tighe said:


> Because we're in the thick of June gloom (and because really, all I need is black) - Aussie coffee, flats and a comfy GSH hobo.


----------



## peacebabe

Im just so amazed that you can explain things in detail so well !!! Are you by any chance an editor?  ................ I hope im at least half of your talent !!!



s.tighe said:


> Thank  you rx4dsoul!
> 
> I love the hobo. By volume it is smaller than the Day owing to the day having a greater vertical space and a square bottom. However, I rarely make use of all of the vertical space in the Day, and all of my junk fits in the Hobo just fine. Granted, it's a bit of a jumble in there, since the hobo has a rather slim profile, but since it doesn't have the "black hole" quality of the Day being so deep, finding stuff is a bit easier.
> 
> The "signature weakness" of the hobo style, I find, is that the inside "tubing" of the handle seems to disconnect from the base where the stud is quite easily... you can see this when the handle takes on a "camel hump" shape in the middle instead of being a smooth consistent arc, or if only one side is disconnected, it will appear as a "kink" in one side of the arc at the base near the stud. The strap on this bag is thrashed compared to the beautiful condition of the body, but as long as it holds up, I love to use it anyway. I've even been mulling over what to do once this strap bites the dust, and thinking maybe a strap from a gsh city or part time would be awesome on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close, girlfriend!


----------



## LouLie

Kendie26 said:


> :lolots: HAHAHA OMG this might be my favorite verbiage in a post EVER! Too cute!!! Love your bag too obviously!



Wow, thanks.  That means a whole heck of a lot coming from YOU... the reigning queen of adorably witty and thoroughly entertaining verbiage.  :worthy: I'll try not to let it go to my head.


----------



## Gringach

Taimi said:


> It's gorgeous my friend!



Thank you my friend&#128536;


----------



## Gringach

s.tighe said:


> Awesome neutral! I heart the neutrals!!



Thank you!! Me too&#128521;


----------



## Gringach

Dextersmom said:


> So beautiful...congrats.



Thank you &#128150;


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Because we're in the thick of June gloom (and because really, all I need is black) - Aussie coffee, flats and a comfy GSH hobo.


----------



## Gringach

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bags!



Thank you! Now that I downloded the ap, will soon post pics of my other Bbags too &#128525;


----------



## LouLie

Dextersmom said:


> The leather looks AMAZING!!!



Thank you, Dextersmom.  She's F/W 2014 and has thankfully broken in very nicely. The leather has softened well but has not weakened (corners seriously don't even show rubbing) and the shine has toned down but the color hasn't faded a bit. I thank my lucky stars for the lovely batch of leather she came from.


----------



## LouLie

Iamminda said:


> Such a classic beauty!  Totally makes sense to have something beautiful to look at while working at home.



Thanks lamminda. glad to have you guys so I don't feel so strange for obsessing over, um.. er... i mean... enjoying bags so much.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I don't remember what size shoes rx4dsoul wear.  But you girlfriend and I are definitely duking it out for these gorgeous black studded flats .





Dextersmom said:


> Hey...you guys...don't forget about me over here...I am off to happy hour and dinner, but I love s.tighe's studded flats too. :giggles:





s.tighe said:


> Sorry ladies, nobody's prying these puppies offa ma feet. TBH I'm kinda in love myself, and even more because I don't get to wear them that often so it's like a long distance relationship. I take them out of the dust bag and I'm like "Hellllooo, lover!"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Dextersmom... no competition with your bad*ss shoe collection, but a girl needs something to aspire to





rx4dsoul said:


> Haha i dont think im up for a rumble i know im not gonna win over those studded flats!
> 
> Anyway i just spied some really cool red sneaks...



:okayamn (am I allowed to use that word on here?!!) Dang, I tried.
s.tighe~I wouldn't give those beauties up either (& I'm usually a "sharer"...but wouldn't be with those ysl studded flats that dropped out of heaven!!!)
Iamminda~dearest, I guess we can still pray for the showdown in dextersmom's closet when we visit her! 
Dextersmom~no offense sweet thing, but your shoe collection (& bags, skirts, jewels, all other clothing,etc) is already perfection so........
rx4dsoul~so did you take the plunge on the red sneaks?! I'd love a pair myself.


----------



## Just Violet

LouLie said:


> I love this. Like... a lot.




Thanks indeed


----------



## Kendie26

LouLie said:


> Wow, thanks.  That means a whole heck of a lot coming from YOU... the reigning queen of adorably witty and thoroughly entertaining verbiage.  :worthy: I'll try not to let it go to my head.



Aw you are way, way, way too kind but thank you LouLie! We Bal gals do like to have some laughs on here.....welcome to the club & we look forward to more of your fab pics!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> :okay:
> rx4dsoul~so did you take the plunge on the red sneaks?! I'd love a pair myself.



Oh "those" red sneaks were on Dextersmom's feet. I have basic black and white ones and looking at Detersmoms photos am now sorely wondering why I dont have red! I swear...Bal threads are not good for my mental health. None of the tPF ones are.


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh "those" red sneaks were on Dextersmom's feet. I have basic black and white ones and looking at Detersmoms photos am now sorely wondering why I dont have red! I swear...Bal threads are not good for my mental health. None of the tPF ones are.



Oooooh! (duh me) didn't realize you meant our dear Dextersmom! Well, hey it's great you have black & white ones (that's way more than me!) I seriously need to get with you "shoe/sneak" fashionista's because my "tootsies" are in need of shoe overhaul!


----------



## maddie66

Kendie26 said:


> Oooooh! (duh me) didn't realize you meant our dear Dextersmom! Well, hey it's great you have black & white ones (that's way more than me!) I seriously need to get with you "shoe/sneak" fashionista's because my "tootsies" are in need of shoe overhaul!




This may very well exist already, but wouldn't a Bal & Shoe thread be pretty fabulous?  I really can't think of any other bag that goes so well with everything from Converse to Birkenstocks to Rockstuds.

I would also like to see a Bal & Pets thread, but that seems to just happen when they sneak into our pictures!


----------



## Kendie26

maddie66 said:


> This may very well exist already, but wouldn't a Bal & Shoe thread be pretty fabulous?  I really can't think of any other bag that goes so well with everything from Converse to Birkenstocks to Rockstuds.
> 
> I would also like to see a Bal & Pets thread, but that seems to just happen when they sneak into our pictures!




Yes, yes, yes I love &#10084;&#65039;your idea maddie!! A bal & shoe thread (if it doesn't exist) would be glorious! Speaking of pets, here's my sweet cat Kali ( I may have posted this pic before) but I'm heading out with my limited edition 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
10th anniversary pink lizard City today [emoji4]


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, yes, yes I love &#10084;&#65039;your idea maddie!! A bal & shoe thread (if it doesn't exist) would be glorious! Speaking of pets, here's my sweet cat Kali ( I may have posted this pic before) but I'm heading out with my limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10th anniversary pink lizard City today [emoji4]




Awwww!!! Both so cute


----------



## maddie66

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, yes, yes I love &#10084;&#65039;your idea maddie!! A bal & shoe thread (if it doesn't exist) would be glorious! Speaking of pets, here's my sweet cat Kali ( I may have posted this pic before) but I'm heading out with my limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10th anniversary pink lizard City today [emoji4]




Both are beautiful!  Kali's expression is definitely like "why is this object taking up space on my window seat...."  [emoji2]


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Awwww!!! Both so cute







maddie66 said:


> Both are beautiful!  Kali's expression is definitely like "why is this object taking up space on my window seat...."  [emoji2]




Thank you kindly Just Violet & maddie![emoji8][emoji8]
Ha you nailed it maddie-my cat has some very funny expressions. My husband says she's cross-eyed or has a lazy eye which makes her expressions entertaining, but hey she's my babe! And she totally owns that window bench-I don't dare plop my derrière on it without her approval !
Happy weekend everyone![emoji4][emoji255]


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly Just Violet & maddie![emoji8][emoji8]
> Ha you nailed it maddie-my cat has some very funny expressions. My husband says she's cross-eyed or has a lazy eye which makes her expressions entertaining, but hey she's my babe! And she totally owns that window bench-I don't dare plop my derrière on it without her approval !
> Happy weekend everyone![emoji4][emoji255]




She's got a really expressive face. Too cute indeed


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Love it !!! Both the Hobo & heels rock !!!
> 
> 
> :urock:





peacebabe said:


> Im just so amazed that you can explain things in detail so well !!! Are you by any chance an editor?  ................ I hope im at least half of your talent !!!



Thank you Peace! **Alwayzzzz** love hearing from you, friend. You're close! Not officially an editor but I do a lot of writing/editing for work... comes in handy when your kids need you to proofread their papers 



muchstuff said:


>



 back at ya sister.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, yes, yes I love &#10084;&#65039;your idea maddie!! A bal & shoe thread (if it doesn't exist) would be glorious! Speaking of pets, here's my sweet cat Kali ( I may have posted this pic before) but I'm heading out with my limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10th anniversary pink lizard City today [emoji4]


I love your City and I love Kali.


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, yes, yes I love &#10084;&#65039;your idea maddie!! A bal & shoe thread (if it doesn't exist) would be glorious! Speaking of pets, here's my sweet cat Kali ( I may have posted this pic before) but I'm heading out with my limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10th anniversary pink lizard City today [emoji4]



The look on Kali's face is priceless! An air of mild distain! Love your bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh "those" red sneaks were on Dextersmom's feet. I have basic black and white ones and looking at Detersmoms photos am now sorely wondering why I dont have red! I swear...Bal threads are not good for my mental health. None of the tPF ones are.


The red are my newest one's, am wearing pink one's today, pic to come later and I am thinking of adding orange....saw a coworker wearing them and they are so summery looking.


----------



## Dextersmom

maddie66 said:


> This may very well exist already, but wouldn't a Bal & Shoe thread be pretty fabulous?  I really can't think of any other bag that goes so well with everything from Converse to Birkenstocks to Rockstuds.
> 
> I would also like to see a Bal & Pets thread, but that seems to just happen when they sneak into our pictures!


Brilliant idea maddie.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, yes, yes I love &#10084;&#65039;your idea maddie!! A bal & shoe thread (if it doesn't exist) would be glorious! Speaking of pets, here's my sweet cat Kali ( I may have posted this pic before) but I'm heading out with my limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10th anniversary pink lizard City today [emoji4]



Beautiful pink City!   Love how your bag takes a back seat to your cute kitty -- we know who runs the show there .


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh "those" red sneaks were on Dextersmom's feet. I have basic black and white ones and looking at Detersmoms photos am now sorely wondering why I dont have red! I swear...Bal threads are not good for my mental health. None of the tPF ones are.



I think B threads are plenty good for my mental health because I feel happy and giddy when I look at them (lol).  It's just not good for my wallet .


----------



## Iamminda

maddie66 said:


> This may very well exist already, but wouldn't a Bal & Shoe thread be pretty fabulous?  I really can't think of any other bag that goes so well with everything from Converse to Birkenstocks to Rockstuds.
> 
> I would also like to see a Bal & Pets thread, but that seems to just happen when they sneak into our pictures!



Also it might be fun to have a thread like Bal & Your Favorite Beverage (borrowing from another subforum where they had bag and coffee pics).


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, yes, yes I love &#10084;&#65039;your idea maddie!! A bal & shoe thread (if it doesn't exist) would be glorious! Speaking of pets, here's my sweet cat Kali ( I may have posted this pic before) but I'm heading out with my limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10th anniversary pink lizard City today [emoji4]



Oooh I love them both!!!! Great shot Kendie!!!


----------



## Just Violet

maddie66 said:


> This may very well exist already, but wouldn't a Bal & Shoe thread be pretty fabulous?  I really can't think of any other bag that goes so well with everything from Converse to Birkenstocks to Rockstuds.!




Fantastic idea!!! If someone starts it, i am in!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I love your City and I love Kali.





chowlover2 said:


> The look on Kali's face is priceless! An air of mild distain! Love your bag!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pink City!   Love how your bag takes a back seat to your cute kitty -- we know who runs the show there .





Auvina15 said:


> Oooh I love them both!!!! Great shot Kendie!!!



to all of you sweet Bal gals! That cat kind of does run my world!
chowlover~you are right~there was clear disdain on her face in that pic! Happy hot Saturday my PA friend!
Iamminda~haha she definitely felt like she was in the drivers seat & the Bal is in the back. She knows she's spoiled & runs our household.


----------



## Kendie26

maddie66 said:


> Both are beautiful!  Kali's expression is definitely like "why is this object taking up space on my window seat...."  [emoji2]



Oh gosh & if I forgot ....I adore your Avatar poochie!! He/she is a handsome/hottie looker for sure!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Brilliant idea maddie.





Iamminda said:


> Also it might be fun to have a thread like Bal & Your Favorite Beverage (borrowing from another subforum where they had bag and coffee pics).





Just Violet said:


> Fantastic idea!!! If someone starts it, i am in!!!!!



Well ladies, I can't start the Bal & shoes thread because my shoes suck!!! So I'll just bow to all of your beautifully decorated feet & get inspired.
DM~I saw an adorbs pair of Converse in orange/pink print...I think I'm going to start there & take the plunge!
Iamminda~YES, I love your idea! I've seen Livia & HarperQuinn post bags with yummy coffee photos....the ones with the cream in a heart shape.
JustViolet~girl, we know you got some serious shoes/boots so you know what I'm thinking about thread starter (cough cough,eh hemm!.....you, s.tighe, dextersmom)
HUGS all around


----------



## Dextersmom

Gris Aluminum Envelope this weekend with Converse in pink....and Kendie, I can't wait to see your first pair.


----------



## maddie66

Kendie26 said:


> Oh gosh & if I forgot ....I adore your Avatar poochie!! He/she is a handsome/hottie looker for sure!




Awwww, thanks!!!!  He is a total piece of work but super entertaining and fun!  [emoji48]


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Envelope this weekend with Converse in pink....and Kendie, I can't wait to see your first pair.



It looks great with your outfit.  Love those pink converse -- I don't know which pair I like more, the red or the pink.


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Envelope this weekend with Converse in pink....and Kendie, I can't wait to see your first pair.



You look adorable!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> It looks great with your outfit.  Love those pink converse -- I don't know which pair I like more, the red or the pink.


Thank you Iamminda.


----------



## Dextersmom

chowlover2 said:


> You look adorable!


Thanks chowlover. :kiss:


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Well ladies, I can't start the Bal & shoes thread because my shoes suck!!! So I'll just bow to all of your beautifully decorated feet & get inspired.
> DM~I saw an adorbs pair of Converse in orange/pink print...I think I'm going to start there & take the plunge!
> Iamminda~YES, I love your idea! I've seen Livia & HarperQuinn post bags with yummy coffee photos....the ones with the cream in a heart shape.
> JustViolet~girl, we know you got some serious shoes/boots so you know what I'm thinking about thread starter (cough cough,eh hemm!.....you, s.tighe, dextersmom)
> HUGS all around



Me? Surely you jest. I've got a gem or two (maybe) but not a deep bench of good stuff. Admittedly lately my handbag obsession has lost some energy to footwear. If only I didn't hate shopping for clothing so much, I could actually pull my [bleep] together. Thank god for jeans and tees, or I'd be the gal rocking a burlap sack with some nice kicks and handbags.


----------



## s.tighe

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Envelope this weekend with Converse in pink....and Kendie, I can't wait to see your first pair.



I worship at the alter of Converse. Its the shoe that saves me from buying all of the crazy designer sneaks. Every time I consider a pair of Golden Goose kicks I can't pull the trigger because.... why? when nothing looks fresher or timeless than a pair of new white chucks?


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, yes, yes I love &#10084;&#65039;your idea maddie!! A bal & shoe thread (if it doesn't exist) would be glorious! Speaking of pets, here's my sweet cat Kali ( I may have posted this pic before) but I'm heading out with my limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10th anniversary pink lizard City today [emoji4]



Always with the photos that make me miss Granny's house.... enchanting as always


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, yes, yes I love &#10084;&#65039;your idea maddie!! A bal & shoe thread (if it doesn't exist) would be glorious! Speaking of pets, here's my sweet cat Kali ( I may have posted this pic before) but I'm heading out with my limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10th anniversary pink lizard City today [emoji4]



Another lovely Bal and a gorgey kitty cat!


----------



## Auvina15

A casual saturday running errands with my ME blue paon!!! Happy weekend my friends!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Envelope this weekend with Converse in pink....and Kendie, I can't wait to see your first pair.



Wow I love the Gris Aluminum specially Envelopes in this metallic!!! Such a nice touch today Dextersmom!!!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> I worship at the alter of Converse. Its the shoe that saves me from buying all of the crazy designer sneaks. Every time I consider a pair of Golden Goose kicks I can't pull the trigger because.... why? when nothing looks fresher or timeless than a pair of new white chucks?



If you're a Converse gal may I suggest Ash? They're not hugely expensive and they have various details (some have lace etc. The black have a low heel, the other two pair are flats). Only thing is they're leather and can get a bit warm but I lurve them...and they rock with any Bal bag IMHO!


----------



## sbuxaddict

rx4dsoul said:


> Love this! Nice shot too.





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful bag and such an artistic pic.





Iamminda said:


> That looks nice.





Auvina15 said:


> Awesome bag! And super cute!!!





Harper Quinn said:


> beautiful bags!



Thank you so much everyone! Sorry for the delay, the notifications don't work on my phone for some reason :/


----------



## chowlover2

muchstuff said:


> If you're a Converse gal may I suggest Ash? They're not hugely expensive and they have various details (some have lace etc. The black have a low heel, the other two pair are flats). Only thing is they're leather and can get a bit warm but I lurve them...and they rock with any Bal bag IMHO!



I think the hot pink ones have my name on them MS!


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> I think the hot pink ones have my name on them MS!



They're actually a bit more magenta than hot pink but they're the ones I wear the most!


----------



## chowlover2

muchstuff said:


> They're actually a bit more magenta than hot pink but they're the ones I wear the most!



Even better!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> A casual saturday running errands with my ME blue paon!!! Happy weekend my friends!!!



Beautiful ME bag and I like that jacket and those shoes!   I am all about casual comfort .


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> If you're a Converse gal may I suggest Ash? They're not hugely expensive and they have various details (some have lace etc. The black have a low heel, the other two pair are flats). Only thing is they're leather and can get a bit warm but I lurve them...and they rock with any Bal bag IMHO!



Those are great.  Love the little heel since I am a shortie and need all the height I can get!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Those are great.  Love the little heel since I am a shortie and need all the height I can get!



Have to go up a size in the little heel, they're narrower...


----------



## peacebabe

Look at those eyes !!! 



Kendie26 said:


> Yes, yes, yes I love &#10084;&#65039;your idea maddie!! A bal & shoe thread (if it doesn't exist) would be glorious! Speaking of pets, here's my sweet cat Kali ( I may have posted this pic before) but I'm heading out with my limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10th anniversary pink lizard City today [emoji4]


----------



## peacebabe

I love yours @@@ My sis owns a pir of Ash which she sworn by it .... ALWAYS ! Looks like i need to go online to find one 



muchstuff said:


> If you're a Converse gal may I suggest Ash? They're not hugely expensive and they have various details (some have lace etc. The black have a low heel, the other two pair are flats). Only thing is they're leather and can get a bit warm but I lurve them...and they rock with any Bal bag IMHO!


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> I worship at the alter of Converse. Its the shoe that saves me from buying all of the crazy designer sneaks. Every time I consider a pair of Golden Goose kicks I can't pull the trigger because.... why? when nothing looks fresher or timeless than a pair of new white chucks?


I 100% agree with you....I have been tempted by a pair or two of Valentino sneakers and have been able to resist temptation and get by just fine with my Converse.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> A casual saturday running errands with my ME blue paon!!! Happy weekend my friends!!!


Gorgeous everything!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wow I love the Gris Aluminum specially Envelopes in this metallic!!! Such a nice touch today Dextersmom!!!


Thank you Auvina .


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> If you're a Converse gal may I suggest Ash? They're not hugely expensive and they have various details (some have lace etc. The black have a low heel, the other two pair are flats). Only thing is they're leather and can get a bit warm but I lurve them...and they rock with any Bal bag IMHO!


These are just darling muchstuff!!! I hope we get to see a mod pic or two soon???  Pretty please?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Auvina15 said:


> A casual saturday running errands with my ME blue paon!!! Happy weekend my friends!!!


Have a happy weekend too and thanks for sharing this beauty.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Envelope this weekend with Converse in pink....and Kendie, I can't wait to see your first pair.





s.tighe said:


> Me? Surely you jest. I've got a gem or two (maybe) but not a deep bench of good stuff. Admittedly lately my handbag obsession has lost some energy to footwear. If only I didn't hate shopping for clothing so much, I could actually pull my [bleep] together. Thank god for jeans and tees, or I'd be the gal rocking a burlap sack with some nice kicks and handbags.





Auvina15 said:


> A casual saturday running errands with my ME blue paon!!! Happy weekend my friends!!!





muchstuff said:


> If you're a Converse gal may I suggest Ash? They're not hugely expensive and they have various details (some have lace etc. The black have a low heel, the other two pair are flats). Only thing is they're leather and can get a bit warm but I lurve them...and they rock with any Bal bag IMHO!



Big thanks to you all ~you've inspired me to get my shiz together & get me some fancy feet!!
Dextersmom~adore the pink converse ~looking amazing as usual
s.tighe~I'm right along w/ you on hating clothes shopping. But I wasn't jesting on you starting Bal bag & shoe thread! Oh & that coffee travel mug quote was the best!:greengrin:
Auvina~LOVE your blue paon (I so want one) & your Gucci shoes are adorbs!!!
muchstuff, foxy lady frined~I can totally see you rockin' those Ash shoe sneaks. Fab collection you have!


----------



## maddie66

s.tighe said:


> I worship at the alter of Converse. Its the shoe that saves me from buying all of the crazy designer sneaks. Every time I consider a pair of Golden Goose kicks I can't pull the trigger because.... why? when nothing looks fresher or timeless than a pair of new white chucks?




The Golden Goose sneaks are SOOO tempting -- but I'd rather use that money towards another bag!  I have to admit, I have happily jumped on the bandwagon and bought several pairs of Adidas Superstars and Stan Smiths.  Makes me wish I had just kept them the first time around, although I suspect I could find a pair or two in a box in my mother's attic.  Along with Jordache jeans, lots of velour and who knows what else!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> JustViolet~girl, we know you got some serious shoes/boots so you know what I'm thinking about thread starter (cough cough,eh hemm!.....you, s.tighe, dextersmom)
> 
> HUGS all around




Ehehehe lol  Thanks but i am better with bags than shoes probably. But i'd love to see all you gals into this kind of #bags&shoeschallenge!!! I can yet imagine lots of Beautiful pics!!


----------



## Luv n bags

My gorgeous Metallic Dark Knight...so gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful ME bag and I like that jacket and those shoes!   I am all about casual comfort .



Thanks Iamminda! Bal bags, jeans and sneakers are my confort zone!!!


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> Have a happy weekend too and thanks for sharing this beauty.





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous everything!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Big thanks to you all ~you've inspired me to get my shiz together & get me some fancy feet!!
> Dextersmom~adore the pink converse ~looking amazing as usual
> s.tighe~I'm right along w/ you on hating clothes shopping. But I wasn't jesting on you starting Bal bag & shoe thread! Oh & that coffee travel mug quote was the best!:greengrin:
> Auvina~LOVE your blue paon (I so want one) & your Gucci shoes are adorbs!!!
> muchstuff, foxy lady frined~I can totally see you rockin' those Ash shoe sneaks. Fab collection you have!



Thank you so much my Bal dearest friends!!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Auvina15 said:


> A casual saturday running errands with my ME blue paon!!! Happy weekend my friends!!!



Oooh! Love blue paon!


----------



## Dextersmom

tigertrixie said:


> My gorgeous Metallic Dark Knight...so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379543


Beautiful bag and love your Valentino's too.


----------



## Auvina15

Harper Quinn said:


> Oooh! Love blue paon!



Thank you Harper!!


----------



## Auvina15

tigertrixie said:


> My gorgeous Metallic Dark Knight...so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379543



Gorgeous bag!!! Stunning shoes!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful bag and love your Valentino's too.




Thank you.  The bag was brand new with tags.  My favorite Bal in my collection.


----------



## Luv n bags

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!! Stunning shoes!!!!




Thank you!!


----------



## seagullz

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you.  The bag was brand new with tags.  My favorite Bal in my collection.



Pretty bag! Where did you get it from?


----------



## Luv n bags

seagullz said:


> Pretty bag! Where did you get it from?




Got it at The Real Real.


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> My gorgeous Metallic Dark Knight...so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379543



Gorgeous bag and shoes!


----------



## s.tighe

Auvina15 said:


> A casual saturday running errands with my ME blue paon!!! Happy weekend my friends!!!



Great stuff and great pic! You're inspiring to take out my ME. She hasn't seen the light of day in several weeks. Thank you!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> If you're a Converse gal may I suggest Ash? They're not hugely expensive and they have various details (some have lace etc. The black have a low heel, the other two pair are flats). Only thing is they're leather and can get a bit warm but I lurve them...and they rock with any Bal bag IMHO!



Ohhhhh I LOVE these shoes! I used to have several pair of the Ash low tops / Converse lookalikes in black patent, graphite metallic and silver metallic. They were my absolute favorite favorite sneaks, worn to the ground. and then for reasons I absolutely could not fathom, they stopped making them. I'm shy about high tops because I have short little legs and I always feel they come up too high on my ankle (all you ladies with legs for days, count your blessings you can wear so much more!!). But these wedges are rad. I may just need to investigate. Thanks, m'foxy amiga.


----------



## s.tighe

Dextersmom said:


> I 100% agree with you....I have been tempted by a pair or two of Valentino sneakers and have been able to resist temptation and get by just fine with my Converse.



Yes and yes again. When it comes to shoes I'm all about value because unlike handbags, no matter how gently you treat them, they depreciate completely once you drive them off the lot. My fave shoes right now are by Ivanka *****! Insanely reasonable price point, they look amazing with dresses AND jeans. I get a half dozen compliments every time I wear them. (photo below). 



Kendie26 said:


> Big thanks to you all ~you've inspired me to get my shiz together & get me some fancy feet!!
> Dextersmom~adore the pink converse ~looking amazing as usual
> s.tighe~I'm right along w/ you on hating clothes shopping. But I wasn't jesting on you starting Bal bag & shoe thread! Oh & that coffee travel mug quote was the best!:greengrin:
> Auvina~LOVE your blue paon (I so want one) & your Gucci shoes are adorbs!!!
> muchstuff, foxy lady frined~I can totally see you rockin' those Ash shoe sneaks. Fab collection you have!



The coffee is from my current favorite foodie joint. An organic/non-gmo little place started by some Aussie surfer transplants. They have the coolest vibe ever and I adore that coffee cup! They stamp them with all different quotes, but that's my favorite. 



maddie66 said:


> The Golden Goose sneaks are SOOO tempting -- but I'd rather use that money towards another bag!  I have to admit, I have happily jumped on the bandwagon and bought several pairs of Adidas Superstars and Stan Smiths.  Makes me wish I had just kept them the first time around, although I suspect I could find a pair or two in a box in my mother's attic.  Along with Jordache jeans, lots of velour and who knows what else!



OMG ain't that the truth! My hubby just gave me a pair of the new Puma court shoes for my birthday and at first I didn't think I'd use them much, but they've become my go-to walkabout shoes, so comfy. I've got a pair of stand smiths or old school adidas in my sights now too. 70s and 80s comeback fashion is some of my fave stuff!


----------



## Luv n bags

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag and shoes!




Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> Yes and yes again. When it comes to shoes I'm all about value because unlike handbags, no matter how gently you treat them, they depreciate completely once you drive them off the lot. My fave shoes right now are by Ivanka *****! Insanely reasonable price point, they look amazing with dresses AND jeans. I get a half dozen compliments every time I wear them. (photo below).
> 
> 
> 
> The coffee is from my current favorite foodie joint. An organic/non-gmo little place started by some Aussie surfer transplants. They have the coolest vibe ever and I adore that coffee cup! They stamp them with all different quotes, but that's my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG ain't that the truth! My hubby just gave me a pair of the new Puma court shoes for my birthday and at first I didn't think I'd use them much, but they've become my go-to walkabout shoes, so comfy. I've got a pair of stand smiths or old school adidas in my sights now too. 70s and 80s comeback fashion is some of my fave stuff!


Gorgeous pedi and darling sandals....I will have to check out that brand....thanks for the great tip!


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> My gorgeous Metallic Dark Knight...so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379543



beautiful color & oh those rockstuds ....very sweet indeed!!!


----------



## Auvina15

s.tighe said:


> Great stuff and great pic! You're inspiring to take out my ME. She hasn't seen the light of day in several weeks. Thank you!



Thanks s.tighe!!! Your so sweet!!!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Yes and yes again. When it comes to shoes I'm all about value because unlike handbags, no matter how gently you treat them, they depreciate completely once you drive them off the lot. My fave shoes right now are by Ivanka *****! Insanely reasonable price point, they look amazing with dresses AND jeans. I get a half dozen compliments every time I wear them. (photo below).
> 
> 
> 
> The coffee is from my current favorite foodie joint. An organic/non-gmo little place started by some Aussie surfer transplants. They have the coolest vibe ever and I adore that coffee cup! They stamp them with all different quotes, but that's my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG ain't that the truth! My hubby just gave me a pair of the new Puma court shoes for my birthday and at first I didn't think I'd use them much, but they've become my go-to walkabout shoes, so comfy. I've got a pair of stand smiths or old school adidas in my sights now too. 70s and 80s comeback fashion is some of my fave stuff!



Well hello there beauty....whose STUNNING shoes & feet are those?!!!!! OMG LOVE! Fantastic pic! You need to start the bag/shoe thread NOW! (& if your organic/non gmo place has online ordering of that swanky coffee mug, I'd LOVE you even more for the info!! ) Smooches


----------



## Auvina15

s.tighe said:


> Yes and yes again. When it comes to shoes I'm all about value because unlike handbags, no matter how gently you treat them, they depreciate completely once you drive them off the lot. My fave shoes right now are by Ivanka *****! Insanely reasonable price point, they look amazing with dresses AND jeans. I get a half dozen compliments every time I wear them. (photo below).
> 
> 
> 
> The coffee is from my current favorite foodie joint. An organic/non-gmo little place started by some Aussie surfer transplants. They have the coolest vibe ever and I adore that coffee cup! They stamp them with all different quotes, but that's my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG ain't that the truth! My hubby just gave me a pair of the new Puma court shoes for my birthday and at first I didn't think I'd use them much, but they've become my go-to walkabout shoes, so comfy. I've got a pair of stand smiths or old school adidas in my sights now too. 70s and 80s comeback fashion is some of my fave stuff!



Wow those shoes are so beautiful and sexy!!!!! I love block heels, they are cute and very comfortable!!!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Well hello there beauty....whose STUNNING shoes & feet are those?!!!!! OMG LOVE! Fantastic pic! You need to start the bag/shoe thread NOW! (& if your organic/non gmo place has online ordering of that swanky coffee mug, I'd LOVE you even more for the info!! ) Smooches



Thank you sweet lady! The coffee cup is simply a paper cup with a stamp on it lol! But I should let them know there's a nationwide market for their cleverness! (It's called outpost kitchen)


----------



## s.tighe

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous pedi and darling sandals....I will have to check out that brand....thanks for the great tip!



I've had a couple pairs of her sandals and I've always been very impressed with the quality for the (comparatively) low price point. And both that I've had have been wear-all-day comfortable.


----------



## s.tighe

Auvina15 said:


> Wow those shoes are so beautiful and sexy!!!!! I love block heels, they are cute and very comfortable!!!



Thank you! I'm so stoked on block heels right now. I got these specifically because I had to go to a convention on Vegas where I was on my feet all day and the heels in these made all the difference in the world compared to skinny heels. I wore them all day and then out again all night. I think they'll be my best value buy of the year because I'll wear them till they're pulp. I've actually considered getting a back up pair!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Ohhhhh I LOVE these shoes! I used to have several pair of the Ash low tops / Converse lookalikes in black patent, graphite metallic and silver metallic. They were my absolute favorite favorite sneaks, worn to the ground. and then for reasons I absolutely could not fathom, they stopped making them. I'm shy about high tops because I have short little legs and I always feel they come up too high on my ankle (all you ladies with legs for days, count your blessings you can wear so much more!!). But these wedges are rad. I may just need to investigate. Thanks, m'foxy amiga.



They do (or did,these were last year's) a higher wedge as well...


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> These are just darling muchstuff!!! I hope we get to see a mod pic or two soon???  Pretty please?



I'll have to coordinate a Bal bag with them as this is still a purse forum


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> I'll have to coordinate a Bal bag with them as this is still a purse forum


Oh...all right....even better :kiss:


----------



## Just Violet

s.tighe said:


> Yes and yes again. When it comes to shoes I'm all about value because unlike handbags, no matter how gently you treat them, they depreciate completely once you drive them off the lot. My fave shoes right now are by Ivanka *****! Insanely reasonable price point, they look amazing with dresses AND jeans. I get a half dozen compliments every time I wear them. (photo below).




Sexy sandals!!!! I can imagine them with every Bal bags!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

tigertrixie said:


> My gorgeous Metallic Dark Knight...so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379543


Top to bottom gorgeous dear!.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bag switching to an RH Black City today.


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Yes and yes again. When it comes to shoes I'm all about value because unlike handbags, no matter how gently you treat them, they depreciate completely once you drive them off the lot. My fave shoes right now are by Ivanka *****! Insanely reasonable price point, they look amazing with dresses AND jeans. I get a half dozen compliments every time I wear them. (photo below).
> 
> 
> 
> The coffee is from my current favorite foodie joint. An organic/non-gmo little place started by some Aussie surfer transplants. They have the coolest vibe ever and I adore that coffee cup! They stamp them with all different quotes, but that's my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG ain't that the truth! My hubby just gave me a pair of the new Puma court shoes for my birthday and at first I didn't think I'd use them much, but they've become my go-to walkabout shoes, so comfy. I've got a pair of stand smiths or old school adidas in my sights now too. 70s and 80s comeback fashion is some of my fave stuff!



Very hot my friend...


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Yes and yes again. When it comes to shoes I'm all about value because unlike handbags, no matter how gently you treat them, they depreciate completely once you drive them off the lot. My fave shoes right now are by Ivanka *****! Insanely reasonable price point, they look amazing with dresses AND jeans. I get a half dozen compliments every time I wear them. (photo below).
> 
> 
> 
> The coffee is from my current favorite foodie joint. An organic/non-gmo little place started by some Aussie surfer transplants. They have the coolest vibe ever and I adore that coffee cup! They stamp them with all different quotes, but that's my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG ain't that the truth! My hubby just gave me a pair of the new Puma court shoes for my birthday and at first I didn't think I'd use them much, but they've become my go-to walkabout shoes, so comfy. I've got a pair of stand smiths or old school adidas in my sights now too. 70s and 80s comeback fashion is some of my fave stuff!



Oh my!!!  Your shoes are gorgeous!  And you have such beautiful feet (hope that is not too weird to say, just being honest).   I am envious.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Bag switching to an RH Black City today.



Two beauties!   I can't stop admiring this thread!!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> They do (or did,these were last year's) a higher wedge as well...



I'm kinda loving the white flat ones. One more thing to add to the neverending wish list..... Sigh.


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> Oh my!!!  Your shoes are gorgeous!  And you have such beautiful feet (hope that is not too weird to say, just being honest).   I am envious.



Thank you iamminda! Its not weird it's a very nice compliment! But I must give most credit to a pedicure that same day and also the shoes which I think make anyone's feet look great!


----------



## s.tighe

rx4dsoul said:


> Bag switching to an RH Black City today.



Beautiful!


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> Bag switching to an RH Black City today.



Love love these two beauties esp the blue, my favorite color!!! Bal has done amazing job on all blue shades!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Kendie26 said:


> beautiful color & oh those rockstuds ....very sweet indeed!!!




Thanks!


----------



## Luv n bags

I love this bag so much! Running errands with it today.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Bag switching to an RH Black City today.


Gorgeous pic of two beauties.


----------



## Honeylicious

rx4dsoul said:


> Bag switching to an RH Black City today.


*Gorgeous~ What blue is that?? *


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Oh my!!!  Your shoes are gorgeous!  And you have such beautiful feet (hope that is not too weird to say, just being honest).   I am envious.



Nah, I'm weird for her feet too...


----------



## Just Violet

So let's rock!!! Here is Mr rouge cardinal mini city ready to start this monday with Kenzo Heels and some other friends


----------



## rx4dsoul

tigertrixie said:


> I love this bag so much! Running errands with it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379893


You look fab dear!!! What color is this? 


Honeylicious said:


> *Gorgeous~ What blue is that?? *


Thank you ! This is Bluette. 
And big thanks also to the lovely Bal Gals lamminda S.tighe Auvina Dextersmom


----------



## Just Violet

rx4dsoul said:


> Bag switching to an RH Black City today.




The blue one is Fabulous !!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Bag switching to an RH Black City today.



Ahhh dreamy, that blue is el-gorgeoso! I seriously want a brighter blue Bal w/ RHW & of course the classic black rules!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> So let's rock!!! Here is Mr rouge cardinal mini city ready to start this monday with Kenzo Heels and some other friends
> View attachment 3380092



OMG I think this is my favorite (or definitely 1 of my favorites...although there are SO MANY pics of yours I die over!) Totally LOVE EVERYTHING is your pic Just Violet! YUMMY YUM YUM YUM


----------



## Kendie26

I took this pic last night before we left to take my folks out for dinner. It was my first clutch outting (& you're right Just Violet-I felt kinda glam!) My hubby calls these my "hussie" shoes but they're actually the most comfy heel I currently own[emoji4]


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> OMG I think this is my favorite (or definitely 1 of my favorites...although there are SO MANY pics of yours I die over!) Totally LOVE EVERYTHING is your pic Just Violet! YUMMY YUM YUM YUM



 Thank you dearest Kendie!!!! You are so Lovely!!



Kendie26 said:


> I took this pic last night before we left to take my folks out for dinner. It was my first clutch outting (& you're right Just Violet-I felt kinda glam!) My hubby calls these my "hussie" shoes but they're actually the most comfy heel I currently own[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380113



Wow i love this clutch!!!! I have many other clutches from other brands, but the only one that makes me feel so glam, rock and sexy is only this Envelope!!!! Great pic


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Thank you dearest Kendie!!!! You are so Lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i love this clutch!!!! I have many other clutches from other brands, but the only one that makes me feel so glam, rock and sexy is only this Envelope!!!! Great pic



thank you dearest JV....I thought of you when I grabbed it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhh dreamy, that blue is el-gorgeoso! I seriously want a brighter blue Bal w/ RHW & of course the classic black rules!


Thanks Kendie! 


Kendie26 said:


> I took this pic last night before we left to take my folks out for dinner. It was my first clutch outting (& you're right Just Violet-I felt kinda glam!) My hubby calls these my "hussie" shoes but they're actually the most comfy heel I currently own[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380113


And we're clutch sisses too! 

Anyway, here's my black city today with basic black  pumps....just because you ladies are interested with shoes-bag combos!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> thank you dearest JV....I thought of you when I grabbed it!




Ehehe lol  Thanks :*


----------



## s.tighe

Just Violet said:


> Sexy sandals!!!! I can imagine them with every Bal bags!!!!



Thanks JV . They literally work with everything. They've already become my go-to for the summer and I know I will (literally) wear them to pieces. Wish they'd made them in more colors!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Very hot my friend...



: Thank you kindly


----------



## s.tighe

tigertrixie said:


> I love this bag so much! Running errands with it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379893



Love this bag. Seems like a super "wearable" metallic. Congrats great score!


----------



## Luv n bags

rx4dsoul said:


> You look fab dear!!! What color is this?
> 
> Thank you ! This is Bluette.
> And big thanks also to the lovely Bal Gals lamminda S.tighe Auvina Dextersmom




This is metallic Dark Knight


----------



## s.tighe

Just Violet said:


> So let's rock!!! Here is Mr rouge cardinal mini city ready to start this monday with Kenzo Heels and some other friends
> View attachment 3380092



Funky-Fab! As usual! Just. awesome.


----------



## Luv n bags

s.tighe said:


> Love this bag. Seems like a super "wearable" metallic. Congrats great score!




Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Thanks Kendie!
> 
> And we're clutch sisses too!
> 
> Anyway, here's my black city today with basic black  pumps....just because you ladies are interested with shoes-bag combos!




I love the black!


----------



## Luv n bags

Kendie26 said:


> I took this pic last night before we left to take my folks out for dinner. It was my first clutch outting (& you're right Just Violet-I felt kinda glam!) My hubby calls these my "hussie" shoes but they're actually the most comfy heel I currently own[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380113




Hussie shoes...that's funny! Love the combo


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> I took this pic last night before we left to take my folks out for dinner. It was my first clutch outting (& you're right Just Violet-I felt kinda glam!) My hubby calls these my "hussie" shoes but they're actually the most comfy heel I currently own[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380113



Awesome pic. How did you like the clutch this time? Any more comfortable with it? I carried my anthra ggh to dinner on Saturday night and for the first time felt fully great and comfortable with it... I think it's an acquired thing. I have a flat clutch also but the envelope is so easy to tuck under your arm or do the "football" carry it's hand's down my favorite of the clutches. (**Note to husband: those shoes are soooo far from "hussy"! I'm not even sure "hussy" shoes exist anymore, since the stripperella platform went mainstream?)


----------



## Luv n bags

Just Violet said:


> So let's rock!!! Here is Mr rouge cardinal mini city ready to start this monday with Kenzo Heels and some other friends
> View attachment 3380092




Love the combo! Love the red!


----------



## Just Violet

tigertrixie said:


> Love the combo! Love the red!







s.tighe said:


> Funky-Fab! As usual! Just. awesome.




Thanks gals  it's almost time to coloured sandals too!!!! Stay tuned


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> Hussie shoes...that's funny! Love the combo







s.tighe said:


> Awesome pic. How did you like the clutch this time? Any more comfortable with it? I carried my anthra ggh to dinner on Saturday night and for the first time felt fully great and comfortable with it... I think it's an acquired thing. I have a flat clutch also but the envelope is so easy to tuck under your arm or do the "football" carry it's hand's down my favorite of the clutches. (**Note to husband: those shoes are soooo far from "hussy"! I'm not even sure "hussy" shoes exist anymore, since the stripperella platform went mainstream?)




Thanks much tigertrixie ( &#10084;&#65039;that name!!) & s.tighe!
Yes I liked using the clutch s.tighe! It sure holds more than my small clutches & as you said before "clutches have that je ne sai quoi" factor! Brilliantly funny on your stripperella platform comment!! [emoji23][emoji23]will tell my DH tonight-he's so out of it with fashion!
Oh & gosh I'm silly with your coffee mug-it looked like a fancy permanent travel cup & not 1 with a stamp on it! I loved the saying, especially as it was true with your killer pic of the hobo & ysl flats [emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> So let's rock!!! Here is Mr rouge cardinal mini city ready to start this monday with Kenzo Heels and some other friends
> View attachment 3380092


Bam....beautiful colors and those shoes!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I took this pic last night before we left to take my folks out for dinner. It was my first clutch outting (& you're right Just Violet-I felt kinda glam!) My hubby calls these my "hussie" shoes but they're actually the most comfy heel I currently own[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380113


Lovely combo Kendie...how did you like using your clutch?  I'm sure you looked amazing!!! :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Thanks Kendie!
> 
> And we're clutch sisses too!
> 
> Anyway, here's my black city today with basic black  pumps....just because you ladies are interested with shoes-bag combos!


Lovely combo rx....now I think I need a black City with rhw...


----------



## muchstuff

Just Violet said:


> So let's rock!!! Here is Mr rouge cardinal mini city ready to start this monday with Kenzo Heels and some other friends
> View attachment 3380092



Your shoe collection is fantastic (nice composition on the photo too!). Rouge cardinal looks like a great red!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> I took this pic last night before we left to take my folks out for dinner. It was my first clutch outting (& you're right Just Violet-I felt kinda glam!) My hubby calls these my "hussie" shoes but they're actually the most comfy heel I currently own[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380113



We deffo need a Bal and shoes thread ladies!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> So let's rock!!! Here is Mr rouge cardinal mini city ready to start this monday with Kenzo Heels and some other friends
> View attachment 3380092



So beautiful -- all of it!  You have the coolest stuff -- thanks for my morning eye candy.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Thanks Kendie!
> 
> And we're clutch sisses too!
> 
> Anyway, here's my black city today with basic black  pumps....just because you ladies are interested with shoes-bag combos!



Nice pairing!  We love looking at shoes-bag combo pics so please keep them coming.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I took this pic last night before we left to take my folks out for dinner. It was my first clutch outting (& you're right Just Violet-I felt kinda glam!) My hubby calls these my "hussie" shoes but they're actually the most comfy heel I currently own[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380113



Beautiful dear Kendie!  I am so glad you are liking your new clutch -- I knew you would totally rock it.  Hussie shoes?  I love it!  I need to get myself some hussie shoes too (lol).


----------



## Iamminda

Here is my little contribution.  I have problems with my feet  so this is about as high as I can go in terms of heels.  I really envy you ladies who can rock high heels and stilettos -- please enjoy them on my behalf .


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Bam....beautiful colors and those shoes!!!







muchstuff said:


> Your shoe collection is fantastic (nice composition on the photo too!). Rouge cardinal looks like a great red!







Iamminda said:


> So beautiful -- all of it!  You have the coolest stuff -- thanks for my morning eye candy.




Thanks gals  so kind of all you!!
This shade of red is the perfect one for me, really deep and rich.


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Here is my little contribution.  I have problems with my feet  so this is about as high as I can go in terms of heels.  I really envy you ladies who can rock high heels and stilettos -- please enjoy them on my behalf .
> 
> View attachment 3380508




I totally understand you!!! I had back problems for 4 years (almost 5), i had to wear only sneakers or 3/4cm high boots. I was really upset!!! this is the first year i can wear heels again!!!
I love your bag and your shoes are pretty as well


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Here is my little contribution.  I have problems with my feet  so this is about as high as I can go in terms of heels.  I really envy you ladies who can rock high heels and stilettos -- please enjoy them on my behalf .
> 
> View attachment 3380508



That's about as high as I can go too, those are super cute!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> I totally understand you!!! I had back problems for 4 years (almost 5), i had to wear only sneakers or 3/4cm high boots. I was really upset!!! this is the first year i can wear heels again!!!
> I love your bag and your shoes are pretty as well





muchstuff said:


> That's about as high as I can go too, those are super cute!



Thanks ladies -- I think I became so obsessed with purses because I cant do pretty shoes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Iamminda said:


> Here is my little contribution.  I have problems with my feet  so this is about as high as I can go in terms of heels.  I really envy you ladies who can rock high heels and stilettos -- please enjoy them on my behalf .
> 
> View attachment 3380508


I have scoliosis! So I pack a pair of foldable flats whenever Im in heels and I anticipate being on my feet for some time...

And I envy your boots!!! I dont even have a single pair (except for rain boots[emoji5]  ) !


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Thanks Kendie!
> 
> And we're clutch sisses too!
> 
> Anyway, here's my black city today with basic black  pumps....just because you ladies are interested with shoes-bag combos!





Dextersmom said:


> Lovely combo Kendie...how did you like using your clutch?  I'm sure you looked amazing!!! :kiss:





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful dear Kendie!  I am so glad you are liking your new clutch -- I knew you would totally rock it.  Hussie shoes?  I love it!  I need to get myself some hussie shoes too (lol).





Iamminda said:


> Here is my little contribution.  I have problems with my feet  so this is about as high as I can go in terms of heels.  I really envy you ladies who can rock high heels and stilettos -- please enjoy them on my behalf .
> 
> View attachment 3380508



My dearest ladies!!
Yay rx as we are not only clutch sisses but black City RHW twins!! Woot...great pic!
Dextersmom~I was surprised how much I liked the clutch! I can only aspire to looking like you carrying yours 
Iamminda my woman! I wouldn't say I rocked it but I tried. Haha. And hey, there are "hussie" shoes in all different heel heights (I think!) Hope you are loving your awesome black First ..nice pic & hey I love your booties!! I live in that style all winter long


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> I have scoliosis! So I pack a pair of foldable flats whenever Im in heels and I anticipate being on my feet for some time...
> 
> And I envy your boots!!! I dont even have a single pair (except for rain boots[emoji5]  ) !



That's a good idea to bring along a pair of foldable flats.  I dread going to fancy events like weddings because even comfy dress shoes hurt my feet .  My booties are by Naturalizer so they are very soft.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Iamminda my woman! I wouldn't say I rocked it but I tried. Haha. And hey, there are "hussie" shoes in all different heel heights (I think!) Hope you are loving your awesome black First ..nice pic & hey I love your booties!! I live in that style all winter long



Thx Kendie!  I am finding my First to be super easy to use, especially when I need to put it on my shoulder for hands-free times.   I haven't earned my first pair of hussie shoes yet since I am a hussie in training, lol.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> I took this pic last night before we left to take my folks out for dinner. It was my first clutch outting (& you're right Just Violet-I felt kinda glam!) My hubby calls these my "hussie" shoes but they're actually the most comfy heel I currently own[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380113



love!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> I took this pic last night before we left to take my folks out for dinner. It was my first clutch outting (& you're right Just Violet-I felt kinda glam!) My hubby calls these my "hussie" shoes but they're actually the most comfy heel I currently own[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380113





Iamminda said:


> Here is my little contribution.  I have problems with my feet  so this is about as high as I can go in terms of heels.  I really envy you ladies who can rock high heels and stilettos -- please enjoy them on my behalf .
> 
> View attachment 3380508


love that first!


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> love!



thanks HQ....I've been thinking obsessively about your newest Bal all day long..that MAGNIFICENT croc embossed beauty (& that uber creative thread by you & Loveheart) I'm very seriously considering pulling the trigger & ending my short-lived ban to get one of those gems...but ugh on color decision!!! And double ugh on size because I love how the pic of you with mini city croc looked.....damn this Balenciaga!!


----------



## alansgail

My ink Shrug patiently waiting while we get kitchen cabinet quotes at Lowes....


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> thanks HQ....I've been thinking obsessively about your newest Bal all day long..that MAGNIFICENT croc embossed beauty (& that uber creative thread by you & Loveheart) I'm very seriously considering pulling the trigger & ending my short-lived ban to get one of those gems...but ugh on color decision!!! And double ugh on size because I love how the pic of you with mini city croc looked.....damn this Balenciaga!!



Hey hey! I think she's worth it. I sold my taupe and bleu acier MEs to fund and make room. I loved the grey and wanted a true grey as I didnt have this so hence chose this one but love the burgundy and black too. Grey goes with most things in my wardrobe as I wear boring neutrals. I got the city over the mini city even though the mini one was so cute! I felt the croc print showed off more in the city size and price wasn't hugely different. Also I have other small bags. The grey city just took my breath away! What's your heart saying?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Here is my little contribution.  I have problems with my feet  so this is about as high as I can go in terms of heels.  I really envy you ladies who can rock high heels and stilettos -- please enjoy them on my behalf .
> 
> View attachment 3380508


Hello there hussie in training....that made me laugh out loud....really lovely combo and I like your booties...they look like they will go with everything. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

alansgail said:


> My ink Shrug patiently waiting while we get kitchen cabinet quotes at Lowes....


Your bag looks really beautiful.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thx Kendie!  I am finding my First to be super easy to use, especially when I need to put it on my shoulder for hands-free times.   I haven't earned my first pair of hussie shoes yet since I am a hussie in training, lol.




Go Hussie ( in training), Go Hussie.... Sing along![emoji441][emoji443][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

alansgail said:


> My ink Shrug patiently waiting while we get kitchen cabinet quotes at Lowes....




Ooo lala such a Beauty...terrific pic! Super Exciting on the kitchen cabs!!! Woot! [emoji119]


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> Hey hey! I think she's worth it. I sold my taupe and bleu acier MEs to fund and make room. I loved the grey and wanted a true grey as I didnt have this so hence chose this one but love the burgundy and black too. Grey goes with most things in my wardrobe as I wear boring neutrals. I got the city over the mini city even though the mini one was so cute! I felt the croc print showed off more in the city size and price wasn't hugely different. Also I have other small bags. The grey city just took my breath away! What's your heart saying?




My &#10084;&#65039;says I want your bag!! [emoji23] I'm totally with you & live in the neutral zone so it'll likely be grey. I promised myself I can only keep 3 black Bals & not add another so that helps make it a tad easier ( but not really!) Thanks kindly for  your input & beautiful pics!! [emoji8]


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> thanks HQ....I've been thinking obsessively about your newest Bal all day long..that MAGNIFICENT croc embossed beauty (& that uber creative thread by you & Loveheart) I'm very seriously considering pulling the trigger & ending my short-lived ban to get one of those gems...but ugh on color decision!!! And double ugh on size because I love how the pic of you with mini city croc looked.....damn this Balenciaga!!





Kendie26 said:


> My &#10084;&#65039;says I want your bag!! [emoji23] I'm totally with you & live in the neutral zone so it'll likely be grey. I promised myself I can only keep 3 black Bals & not add another so that helps make it a tad easier ( but not really!) Thanks kindly for  your input & beautiful pics!! [emoji8]



which 3 blacks do you have? I have now on black ME city, one grey croc, one pink lamb part time and pink ME!


----------



## Loveheart

Wearing my bleu roi ME today


----------



## Loveheart

Kendie26 said:


> My &#10084;&#65039;says I want your bag!! [emoji23] I'm totally with you & live in the neutral zone so it'll likely be grey. I promised myself I can only keep 3 black Bals & not add another so that helps make it a tad easier ( but not really!) Thanks kindly for  your input & beautiful pics!! [emoji8]




If you can get it, please do! It's a stunning and very unique bag


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> which 3 blacks do you have? I have now on black ME city, one grey croc, one pink lamb part time and pink ME!




Since you asked [emoji8]-These are my 3 black... City RHW, Part time GG21HW & Work GS21HW


----------



## Kendie26

Loveheart said:


> Wearing my bleu roi ME today




Another drool worthy color I want! You ladies are killing me today (& all days!) 
Big hug to you all[emoji777]


----------



## alansgail

Dextersmom said:


> Your bag looks really beautiful.





Kendie26 said:


> Ooo lala such a Beauty...terrific pic! Super Exciting on the kitchen cabs!!! Woot! [emoji119]



Thanks ladies, love her!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> Since you asked [emoji8]-These are my 3 black... City RHW, Part time GG21HW & Work GS21HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380649



Holy guacamole!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Luscious bags! Drooling especially over your part time and work! Wow that leather is awesome!!


----------



## Loveheart

Kendie26 said:


> Since you asked [emoji8]-These are my 3 black... City RHW, Part time GG21HW & Work GS21HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380649



Love them all
I feel i need a black RH city, such a classic !!


----------



## Dextersmom

Loveheart said:


> Wearing my bleu roi ME today


I love your bag...but those sneaks are killing me...they are so dang adorable.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Loveheart said:


> Wearing my bleu roi ME today



Gorgeous ! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Since you asked [emoji8]-These are my 3 black... City RHW, Part time GG21HW & Work GS21HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380649


This Forum is NOT healthy for my savings account....it is only a matter of time before I get myself a black City with RHW....yours looks so dreamy.


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> Holy guacamole!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Luscious bags! Drooling especially over your part time and work! Wow that leather is awesome!!





Loveheart said:


> Love them all
> I feel i need a black RH city, such a classic !!





Dextersmom said:


> This Forum is NOT healthy for my savings account....it is only a matter of time before I get myself a black City with RHW....yours looks so dreamy.



Ha! Mucho Gracias beautiful ladies! This forum/Bal in particular is NOT helping my savings either DM!!! Y'all have been so kind putting up w/ me today so I'm bowing out for now & will just lurk/stalk quietly....you've had enough of me today!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ha! Mucho Gracias beautiful ladies! This forum/Bal in particular is NOT helping my savings either DM!!! Y'all have been so kind putting up w/ me today so I'm bowing out for now & will just lurk/stalk quietly....you've had enough of me today!


Well, I hope you have a good evening Kendie....but please know that we could never have too much of you; you are that sweet, thoughtful and fall out of your chair, laugh out loud HILARIOUS. :kiss::kiss:


----------



## muchstuff

alansgail said:


> My ink Shrug patiently waiting while we get kitchen cabinet quotes at Lowes....



That shot really shows the colour well...oh oh, maybe a need a fourth one...


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Since you asked [emoji8]-These are my 3 black... City RHW, Part time GG21HW & Work GS21HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380649



Covered all the bases, they look yummy!


----------



## muchstuff

Today's grunge look is brought to you by J Brand jeans, my lovey sahara Twiggy, and my Ash kicks in white (just for you s.tighe!). Brillo is asking why I'm wasting time with selfies when we could be outside playing ball (look at those eyes...)


----------



## chowlover2

muchstuff said:


> Today's grunge look is brought to you by J Brand jeans, my lovey sahara Twiggy, and my Ash kicks in white (just for you s.tighe!). Brillo is asking why I'm wasting time with selfies when we could be outside playing ball (look at those eyes...)



Brillo's face just kills me, how can you resist playing with him?


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> Brillo's face just kills me, how can you resist playing with him?



We're on our way out...


----------



## alansgail

muchstuff said:


> That shot really shows the colour well...oh oh, maybe a need a fourth one...


I say go for it muchstuff! I'm great at spending other people's $$$$$


----------



## Iamminda

Loveheart said:


> Wearing my bleu roi ME today



Gorgeous bag and equally gorgeous sneakers!  I love those sneakers!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

alansgail said:


> My ink Shrug patiently waiting while we get kitchen cabinet quotes at Lowes....



Beautiful color!  Kitchen remodel -- I remember those fun days!!!   Hope you had fun picking out your cabinets.


----------



## Iamminda

Harper Quinn said:


> love that first!



Thanks HQ!  Can't believe you sold some of your ME beauties  -- but you got some new pretties in their place.  



Dextersmom said:


> Hello there hussie in training....that made me laugh out loud....really lovely combo and I like your booties...they look like they will go with everything. :kiss:



Thanks DM!  Am trying hard to finish my training .


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Today's grunge look is brought to you by J Brand jeans, my lovey sahara Twiggy, and my Ash kicks in white (just for you s.tighe!). Brillo is asking why I'm wasting time with selfies when we could be outside playing ball (look at those eyes...)



I love your whole look!!!  I especially like your hair -- the style and color!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Hello there hussie in training....that made me laugh out loud....really lovely combo and I like your booties...they look like they will go with everything. [emoji813]:kiss:


[emoji38] hussies! Ha! [emoji23]


----------



## rx4dsoul

alansgail said:


> My ink Shrug patiently waiting while we get kitchen cabinet quotes at Lowes....


This is so wonderfully unique!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Loveheart said:


> Wearing my bleu roi ME today


That is a stunning blue  love the ME too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Since you asked [emoji8]-These are my 3 black... City RHW, Part time GG21HW & Work GS21HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380649


Hi Cousins!!!.


----------



## rx4dsoul

muchstuff said:


> Today's grunge look is brought to you by J Brand jeans, my lovey sahara Twiggy, and my Ash kicks in white (just for you s.tighe!). Brillo is asking why I'm wasting time with selfies when we could be outside playing ball (look at those eyes...)


Okay you just set the bar higher with your sneaks, Bal aaannd jeans! 
[emoji294] [emoji294] [emoji294]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Since you asked [emoji8]-These are my 3 black... City RHW, Part time GG21HW & Work GS21HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380649



Gorgeous trio!!  They all look so different and unique!!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Today's grunge look is brought to you by J Brand jeans, my lovey sahara Twiggy, and my Ash kicks in white (just for you s.tighe!). Brillo is asking why I'm wasting time with selfies when we could be outside playing ball (look at those eyes...)


You look great!  Love your bag, your sneaks and your Brillo.


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Today's grunge look is brought to you by J Brand jeans, my lovey sahara Twiggy, and my Ash kicks in white (just for you s.tighe!). Brillo is asking why I'm wasting time with selfies when we could be outside playing ball (look at those eyes...)



Love love love love love.  That's 100% my kind of outfit!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Since you asked [emoji8]-These are my 3 black... City RHW, Part time GG21HW & Work GS21HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380649



Love x 1,000,000,000. Love me some black Bal. It's my true Bal love. So pretty Kendie.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I love your whole look!!!  I especially like your hair -- the style and color!





rx4dsoul said:


> Okay you just set the bar higher with your sneaks, Bal aaannd jeans!
> [emoji294] [emoji294] [emoji294]





Dextersmom said:


> You look great!  Love your bag, your sneaks and your Brillo.





s.tighe said:


> Love love love love love.  That's 100% my kind of outfit!



Thanks all  I haven't worn anything other than various permutations of jeans, sweats and cargo pants for years. The privilege of getting older, you don't give a f#*k what people think...


----------



## Just Violet

muchstuff said:


> Today's grunge look is brought to you by J Brand jeans, my lovey sahara Twiggy, and my Ash kicks in white (just for you s.tighe!). Brillo is asking why I'm wasting time with selfies when we could be outside playing ball (look at those eyes...)




I love everything of this pic!!! Your hair, your bag, your Ash....everything is Amazing!!!


----------



## peacebabe

I have the exact same "cuttie" as you !!! 




Just Violet said:


> So let's rock!!! Here is Mr rouge cardinal mini city ready to start this monday with Kenzo Heels and some other friends
> View attachment 3380092


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> Today's grunge look is brought to you by J Brand jeans, my lovey sahara Twiggy, and my Ash kicks in white (just for you s.tighe!). Brillo is asking why I'm wasting time with selfies when we could be outside playing ball (look at those eyes...)


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Covered all the bases, they look yummy!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous trio!!  They all look so different and unique!!





s.tighe said:


> Love x 1,000,000,000. Love me some black Bal. It's my true Bal love. So pretty Kendie.



Thank you kindly sweeties!! I posted that pic for HQ when she was talking me thru colors for new croc embossed & I just need to hold firm on not another black....although is there really ever too much black (cause I'm with you s.tighe!!)  & yes Iamminda, all 3 of them are quite different indeed, especially the leather traits. Have a rockin' day ladies


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Today's grunge look is brought to you by J Brand jeans, my lovey sahara Twiggy, and my Ash kicks in white (just for you s.tighe!). Brillo is asking why I'm wasting time with selfies when we could be outside playing ball (look at those eyes...)



Triple snap....lookin' very fine, sassy & oh so adorable muchstuff! LOVE your hair! Obviously love Twiggy, how do you keep the kicks so white?! And Brillo, well he is THE MAN!


----------



## Just Violet

peacebabe said:


> I have the exact same "cuttie" as you !!!




Eheheh great taste girl


----------



## Just Violet

Green mood today!! I love to use my stitch also as a clutch without its long strap!!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Green mood today!! I love to use my stitch also as a clutch without its long strap!!
> View attachment 3381034



Magnificently artistic & perfect as you always are! Love the stitch & fresh, happy color! :greengrin:


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Magnificently artistic & perfect as you always are! Love the stitch & fresh, happy color! :greengrin:




Thank you hun, today i am in "pastel colors" mood


----------



## Loveheart

Dextersmom said:


> I love your bag...but those sneaks are killing me...they are so dang adorable.



Valentino in the sale....


----------



## Loveheart

Kendie26 said:


> Another drool worthy color I want! You ladies are killing me today (& all days!)
> Big hug to you all[emoji777]





Dextersmom said:


> I love your bag...but those sneaks are killing me...they are so dang adorable.





Harper Quinn said:


> Gorgeous ! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag and equally gorgeous sneakers!  I love those sneakers!!!!





rx4dsoul said:


> That is a stunning blue  love the ME too.



Thank you for the lovely comments


----------



## Auvina15

Loveheart said:


> Wearing my bleu roi ME today



Love love this blue!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I took this pic last night before we left to take my folks out for dinner. It was my first clutch outting (& you're right Just Violet-I felt kinda glam!) My hubby calls these my "hussie" shoes but they're actually the most comfy heel I currently own[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380113



Such a cutie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> So let's rock!!! Here is Mr rouge cardinal mini city ready to start this monday with Kenzo Heels and some other friends
> View attachment 3380092



Fabulous!!!! Wow!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Such a cutie!!!




[emoji8]thank you Auvina! [emoji255]


----------



## Kmora

Kendie26 said:


> Since you asked [emoji8]-These are my 3 black... City RHW, Part time GG21HW & Work GS21HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380649



Wow, love them all!  And a very nice combinations of styles


----------



## rx4dsoul




----------



## rx4dsoul

Ha! Just getting the hang of the tPFs new look...strill trying to figure out how to write text in the same post once ive uploaded the photos.


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> Fabulous!!!! Wow!!!!


Thank you indeed


----------



## Just Violet

rx4dsoul said:


> View attachment 3381282
> View attachment 3381283


Wow!!! You never go wrong with black!! I love them


----------



## Kendie26

Hello all you amazing Bal ladies!! Missed everyone the last few days. Will be using my black Work bag today (not posting a pic at this moment) It'll be great catching up with everyone now that tPF is back!


----------



## Kendie26

Kmora said:


> Wow, love them all!  And a very nice combinations of styles


Thanks so much Kmora! I do adore my trio of black Bals. Hope you're having fun with this new format on tPF! I'm a slow learner with technology!


----------



## Kmora

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much Kmora! I do adore my trio of black Bals. Hope you're having fun with this new format on tPF! I'm a slow learner with technology!




I do like this new format! I am working with IT but changes could always be hard even for me  But I find the new design quite logical and well thought through 

So don't give up! You will get the hang of this in no time


----------



## Taimi

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much Kmora! I do adore my trio of black Bals. Hope you're having fun with this new format on tPF! I'm a slow learner with technology!


I'm quite slow learner too I'm afraid... The site looks so cool but I don't know how to use it.  I'm glad the forum is back anyway, I missed you all already!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> View attachment 3381282
> View attachment 3381283


Gorgeous classics!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Hello all you amazing Bal ladies!! Missed everyone the last few days. Will be using my black Work bag today (not posting a pic at this moment) It'll be great catching up with everyone now that tPF is back!


I missed everybody too!!!  I am also a VERY low tech girl, so we can learn together.


----------



## Iamminda

+1.  I am low tech too and it's going to take me awhile to get used to this new format.  It has been a long two days(going stir crazy) without checking in here with my lovely B ladies.  Hope you are all doing well and rocking your lovely bags (and shoes), Happy Thursday!


----------



## Dextersmom

Gris Aluminum Velo today (with Rag and Bone sandals) .


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today (with Rag and Bone sandals) .
> View attachment 3381887


Fantastic as always!!
Oh Lord i missed so much this thread last 2 days!! Missed all you gals!!! So happy that we are all here again


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Fantastic as always!!
> Oh Lord i missed so much this thread last 2 days!! Missed all you gals!!! So happy that we are all here again


Thank you so much Just Violet!  I missed everyone too.  It is great to be back.


----------



## Kendie26

Yay I have a few "slower" learners like me...Taimi, Dextersmom, Iamminda (I don't think I'm using the multi-quote button correct) ~we can all pull each other along with this upgraded format. So great to just "see" everyone back in action as it was frustrating & a bit boring not having our Bal access!! Smooches y'all XOX


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today (with Rag and Bone sandals) .
> View attachment 3381887


Fab girl, fab! Totally missed my "fix" of dear dextersmom outfits the last few days!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Fab girl, fab! Totally missed my "fix" of dear dextersmom outfits the last few days!


Thanks Kendie...I sure missed you.  So nice to be back in contact.  I also miss all of the cute and fun emoticons.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> View attachment 3381282
> View attachment 3381283



Beautiful black Bals


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today (with Rag and Bone sandals) .
> View attachment 3381887


Lovely as usual.  Missed out on two of your OOTD pics while the forum was down .


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Lovely as usual.  Missed out on two of your OOTD pics while the forum was down .


+1....& missed you dear Iamminda (I can't figure out how to do multi-quote reply )& all our fab Bal group.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Lovely as usual.  Missed out on two of your OOTD pics while the forum was down .


Hi Iamminda!  Thank you and I missed YOU....welcome back to all of us crazy bag gals.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> +1....& missed you dear Iamminda (I can't figure out how to do multi-quote reply )& all our fab Bal group.



Yep, it's real good to have the forum up and running again.  Heck, I even miss seeing your super cute avatar !!! and all the familiar lovely avatars here.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Yep, it's real good to have the forum up and running again.  Heck, I even miss seeing your super cute avatar !!! and all the familiar lovely avatars here.


Trust me, YOUR avatar is MUCH easier on the eyes Iamminda (vs my silly bitmoji of myself-ha!)


----------



## Jaidybug

rx4dsoul said:


> View attachment 3381282
> View attachment 3381283


Both are beautiful!!


Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today (with Rag and Bone sandals) .
> View attachment 3381887


Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today (with Rag and Bone sandals) .
> View attachment 3381887


The velo looks awesome on you!!! Love that metallic!!! Great outfit as always!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Used my little pouch again today! It shines in the sunlight!


----------



## Just Violet

Yoshi1296 said:


> Used my little pouch again today! It shines in the sunlight!



Lovely!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Day hobo, it's our very first day together, but i am totally in love with it!


----------



## Summerfriend

ksuromax said:


> Day hobo, it's our very first day together, but i am totally in love with it!



Nice - what color is it?


----------



## Summerfriend

Black City; Black Birks. (I love including our shoes - too fun.) Please excuse my daughter's unmade bed in the background! Her room has the only full-length mirror in the house! LOL.


----------



## Dextersmom

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks Kendi...I sure missed you.  So nice to be back in contact.  I also miss all of the cute and fun emoticons.





Jaidybug said:


> Both are beautiful!!
> 
> Looks fantastic on you!


Thank you Jaidybug. Welcome back!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> The velo looks awesome on you!!! Love that metallic!!! Great outfit as always!


Thanks so much Auvina and welcome back!


----------



## Dextersmom

Love it!!! 


Yoshi1296 said:


> Used my little pouch again today! It shines in the sunlight!


----------



## Dextersmom

Summerfriend said:


> Black City; Black Birks. (I love including our shoes - too fun.) Please excuse my daughter's unmade bed in the background! Her room has the only full-length mirror in the house! LOL.
> View attachment 3382217


You look adorable.


----------



## Dextersmom

Quick change to Envelope clutch and Via Spiga Wedges.


----------



## Jaidybug

Yoshi1296 said:


> Used my little pouch again today! It shines in the sunlight!


So cute!!! 


Summerfriend said:


> Black City; Black Birks. (I love including our shoes - too fun.) Please excuse my daughter's unmade bed in the background! Her room has the only full-length mirror in the house! LOL.
> View attachment 3382217


Love the bag and sandals! 


Dextersmom said:


> Quick change to Envelope clutch and Via Spiga Wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382340


Perfect clutch to go with everything![emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

City in Mangue came shopping today, took a break on a bench at the mall


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> City in Mangue came shopping today, took a break on a bench at the mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382349


Love this one -- like a ray of sunshine!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Quick change to Envelope clutch and Via Spiga Wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382340



Great look!   Love those wedge sandals too


----------



## Iamminda

Yoshi1296 said:


> Used my little pouch again today! It shines in the sunlight!


Pretty pink!


----------



## Iamminda

Summerfriend said:


> Black City; Black Birks. (I love including our shoes - too fun.) Please excuse my daughter's unmade bed in the background! Her room has the only full-length mirror in the house! LOL.
> View attachment 3382217



Black city and black Birks -- great combo


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> City in Mangue came shopping today, took a break on a bench at the mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382349


What a happy, summery bag.  Hope you had fun shopping.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> So cute!!!
> 
> Love the bag and sandals!
> 
> Perfect clutch to go with everything![emoji173]️


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Great look!   Love those wedge sandals too


Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Triple snap....lookin' very fine, sassy & oh so adorable muchstuff! LOVE your hair! Obviously love Twiggy, how do you keep the kicks so white?! And Brillo, well he is THE MAN!



Thanks all, still trying to figure out the new format, hope I included everyone!


----------



## muchstuff

Aaannnddd...apparently not.


----------



## MJDaisy

today I used my brand new purchase from fashionphile. A bleu obsceur city. It was my first day using a Balenciaga and I have to say I am smitten ! I used to be an RM lover in 2008-2010 era...I remember a lot of bal girls coming into the rm forum and I wondered what the hype was about. I can see the similarities but man oh man is Balenciaga just the HG 

View attachment 3382399


----------



## muchstuff

MJDaisy said:


> today I used my brand new purchase from fashionphile. A bleu obsceur city. It was my first day using a Balenciaga and I have to say I am smitten ! I used to be an RM lover in 2008-2010 era...I remember a lot of bal girls coming into the rm forum and I wondered what the hype was about. I can see the similarities but man oh man is Balenciaga just the HG
> 
> View attachment 3382399



Again, getting an error message when I go to open the link


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Love this one -- like a ray of sunshine!





Dextersmom said:


> What a happy, summery bag.  Hope you had fun shopping.



Thank you ladies! It is a bright and cheery colour, perfect for summer! [emoji3]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Quick change to Envelope clutch and Via Spiga Wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382340


Yaaay...another clutch. I love how the Bal clutches look not too casual and not too formal...though I jst have one.


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> Again, getting an error message when I go to open the link



I'm getting that too on some links, but if I enter my username and password it opens to see the pic. Although it is annoying to do that every time a link comes up [emoji21]

Eta- that was working before for me, but nope I can't open that one either muchstuff. It tells me to enter name and password, but when I did it says error-I don't have permission to use this?! Not sure what's going on[emoji45]


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Yaaay...another clutch. I love how the Bal clutches look not too casual and not too formal...though I jst have one.


Thank you and I totally agree with you about the clutch...it is just right.


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Again, getting an error message when I go to open the link


If it makes you feel any better...i can't open it either....we are in the same boat.


----------



## Summerfriend

Dextersmom said:


> Quick change to Envelope clutch and Via Spiga Wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382340



Aahhhh I love this clutch so much! I keep talking myself out of, and then back into, getting an envelope clutch. I absolutely love the color of yours! Looks fab with your outfit.


----------



## Dextersmom

Summerfriend said:


> Aahhhh I love this clutch so much! I keep talking myself out of, and then back into, getting an envelope clutch. I absolutely love the color of yours! Looks fab with your outfit.


Thank you so much.   What do you think it is that is holding you back?


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> I'm getting that too on some links, but if I enter my username and password it opens to see the pic. Although it is annoying to do that every time a link comes up [emoji21]
> 
> Eta- that was working before for me, but nope I can't open that one either muchstuff. It tells me to enter name and password, but when I did it says error-I don't have permission to use this?! Not sure what's going on[emoji45]



The next time you get that message click on stay logged in, but even with that I'm still getting some error messages.


----------



## ksuromax

Summerfriend said:


> Nice - what color is it?


I am 99% sure it's 06 Emerald, I will make a reveal of my Bals tomorrow


----------



## Just Violet

Good morning from my rose berlingot hip and bracelets (and me of course)


----------



## Kendie26

Yoshi1296 said:


> Used my little pouch again today! It shines in the sunlight!


She's super cute & pretty...I've always had a fondness for Bal pinks!


----------



## ksuromax

My lovely chocolate brown A3 tote and a new bracelet, plus the ME wallet


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Quick change to Envelope clutch and Via Spiga Wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382340


The more I see you fine ladies rockin' your clutches, the more I get inspired to keep getting used to carrying mine. Great look as always DM. (fyi~I did reply to your message yesterday but not sure if it went through or not due to the changes on tPF. Many thanks on the info you shared!)


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> City in Mangue came shopping today, took a break on a bench at the mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382349


I always love seeing Mangue color/....it's so cheerful, how could you not smile?!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Aaannnddd...apparently not.


ha, omg I'm sorry for laughing at this....i feel your pain sweet muchstuff! I'm struggling through this new format too! My iPhone app just doesnt' seem to work either so I can't post pics


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Good morning from my rose berlingot hip and bracelets (and me of course)
> View attachment 3382687


your color combo's are incredible, as always, JV!! LOVE (& you are amazing on that cover!)


----------



## rx4dsoul

Just Violet said:


> Good morning from my rose berlingot hip and bracelets (and me of course)
> View attachment 3382687


You are lookin good girl!


----------



## Just Violet

rx4dsoul said:


> You are lookin good girl!


Thank you hun


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> your color combo's are incredible, as always, JV!! LOVE (& you are amazing on that cover!)


Eheheh lol  i wish i could be like the beauty on that cover!!! Thanks Kendie, you're so sweet


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Eheheh lol  i wish i could be like the beauty on that cover!!! Thanks Kendie, you're so sweet



You're prettier!! (I've seen your IG) zero offense to the cover model of course!! [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Just testing my iPhone app now in posting pic of my Bal part time that I'm carrying today. Happy Friday dearest Bal trends! [emoji8][emoji324]


----------



## Kendie26

Kendie26 said:


> Just testing my iPhone app now in posting pic of my Bal part time that I'm carrying today. Happy Friday dearest Bal trends! [emoji8][emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382753



Ha....I'm blind as a bat obviously....I picked the wrong pic on my iphone for this post....this is my black Work bag & not my Part Time that I'm carrying today. Somebody PLEASE find my brain for me or get me a new set of eyes!


----------



## amstevens714

SilverStCloud said:


> 02 Black Caribou FBF with her partner in crime, the LV Empreinte key pouch.



Wow is this gorgeous!!


----------



## amstevens714

Kendie26 said:


> Just testing my iPhone app now in posting pic of my Bal part time that I'm carrying today. Happy Friday dearest Bal trends! [emoji8][emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382753



Your backyard is to whimsical - I love it!


----------



## amstevens714

Summerfriend said:


> Black City; Black Birks. (I love including our shoes - too fun.) Please excuse my daughter's unmade bed in the background! Her room has the only full-length mirror in the house! LOL.
> View attachment 3382217



I love you birks!


----------



## amstevens714

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today (with Rag and Bone sandals) .
> View attachment 3381887



You have the most amazing bathroom I have ever seen lol !


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> You're prettier!! (I've seen your IG) zero offense to the cover model of course!! [emoji8]


Thank you hun  are you on IG??


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Just testing my iPhone app now in posting pic of my Bal part time that I'm carrying today. Happy Friday dearest Bal trends! [emoji8][emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382753


Such a beauty!!! Happy friday!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Just testing my iPhone app now in posting pic of my Bal part time that I'm carrying today. Happy Friday dearest Bal trends! [emoji8][emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382753


Wow! Im loving how the original Giant HW look! 
I had a part-time in 08 Sapphire and Silver ghw which I let go because the  corner edges were fading to nothing.


----------



## Summerfriend

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much.   What do you think it is that is holding you back?



Hmmmm, now that you mention it -- I don't know!!! I think it's that I'm struggling with the price vs. how much use it will get, although honestly, this is such a versatile piece I can see using it in all kinds of contexts and with different looks. The other concern I have is that it doesn't seem to hold much? What are you able to fit in yours? I've seen a few reviews that suggest that you can't get much more than a phone in there before it won't stay closed. Mind you, it's so awesome-looking that I'd even consider carrying it empty, LOL.


----------



## Summerfriend

Kendie26 said:


> Just testing my iPhone app now in posting pic of my Bal part time that I'm carrying today. Happy Friday dearest Bal trends! [emoji8][emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382753



This pic makes me want to come wander in your yard! Love your bag too. Lovely pic.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Good morning from my rose berlingot hip and bracelets (and me of course)
> View attachment 3382687


OMG.....what a fantastic pic and the colors you adorn yourself with are just tdf!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3382752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely chocolate brown A3 tote and a new bracelet, plus the ME wallet


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Just testing my iPhone app now in posting pic of my Bal part time that I'm carrying today. Happy Friday dearest Bal trends! [emoji8][emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382753


That leather looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Summerfriend said:


> Hmmmm, now that you mention it -- I don't know!!! I think it's that I'm struggling with the price vs. how much use it will get, although honestly, this is such a versatile piece I can see using it in all kinds of contexts and with different looks. The other concern I have is that it doesn't seem to hold much? What are you able to fit in yours? I've seen a few reviews that suggest that you can't get much more than a phone in there before it won't stay closed. Mind you, it's so awesome-looking that I'd even consider carrying it empty, LOL.


I understand your concern.  Let me tell you....it holds a ton; my wallet, card case, lip gloss, floss, tissue, keys, sunnies & phone easily.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> OMG.....what a fantastic pic and the colors you adorn yourself with are just tdf!!!


Awww thank you!!! This is one of my fav colors combo


----------



## Dextersmom

amstevens714 said:


> Wow is this gorgeous!!


LOVE!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> The more I see you fine ladies rockin' your clutches, the more I get inspired to keep getting used to carrying mine. Great look as always DM. (fyi~I did reply to your message yesterday but not sure if it went through or not due to the changes on tPF. Many thanks on the info you shared!)


Thank you Kendie....got your PM.


----------



## ksuromax

Still struggling with the new


Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!!!


thanks!
I love using it even without actual need for a big bag, just love the feeling of the leather!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just Violet said:


> Lovely!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Love it!!!





Jaidybug said:


> So cute!!!





Iamminda said:


> Pretty pink!





Kendie26 said:


> She's super cute & pretty...I've always had a fondness for Bal pinks!



Thanks Y'all!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today is the last day of school for many of the kids I work with, so I'm keeping it casual with my Town and new Adidas (they feel like walking on clouds, btw).


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Today is the last day of school for many of the kids I work with, so I'm keeping it casual with my Town and new Adidas (they feel like walking on clouds, btw).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383122


Perfect casual look!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Good morning from my rose berlingot hip and bracelets (and me of course)
> View attachment 3382687



Lovely!  Your pictures are always so vibrant and eye candy-ish


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today is the last day of school for many of the kids I work with, so I'm keeping it casual with my Town and new Adidas (they feel like walking on clouds, btw).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383122


You do casual so beautifully!   (Sorry not sure if beautifully is a real word but that 's what I think )


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Just testing my iPhone app now in posting pic of my Bal part time that I'm carrying today. Happy Friday dearest Bal trends! [emoji8][emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382753


Lovely bag!  Your garden is so picturesque!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3382752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely chocolate brown A3 tote and a new bracelet, plus the ME wallet


Lovely chocolate puddle!    Your accessories are cute too.


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Lovely!  Your pictures are always so vibrant and eye candy-ish



Thanks indeed!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Perfect casual look!!!


Thanks JV.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You do casual so beautifully!   (Sorry not sure if beautifully is a real word but that 's what I think )


Thank you my friend and yes that is a word...and you used it beautifully.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Just testing my iPhone app now in posting pic of my Bal part time that I'm carrying today. Happy Friday dearest Bal trends! [emoji8][emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382753


Hello friend ...I sent you a PM btw, with about a thousand pic's..sorry about that....not sure what I did.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Today is the last day of school for many of the kids I work with, so I'm keeping it casual with my Town and new Adidas (they feel like walking on clouds, btw).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383122


Super like this ootd!!!


----------



## Kendie26

amstevens714 said:


> Your backyard is to whimsical - I love it!





Just Violet said:


> Thank you hun  are you on IG??





rx4dsoul said:


> Wow! Im loving how the original Giant HW look!
> I had a part-time in 08 Sapphire and Silver ghw which I let go because the  corner edges were fading to nothing.





Dextersmom said:


> That leather looks AMAZING!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Kendie....got your PM.





Iamminda said:


> Lovely bag!  Your garden is so picturesque!



Love to all of you amazing gals! Many thanks...
JV-I did try IG but marked it private because I'm not sure I'll do anything with it. But I clicked your link & it's just PHENOMENAL![emoji8]
Thank you rx4dsoul-I know what you mean on corners. I'm down to just 2 Bals with the G21HW but love them dearly.
DM-got your info message & pics! Gracias[emoji39]
Iamminda-thought if you today when I saw a bag that looks like your bleu lavende, which I'm still drooling over!
Hugs ladies (& any gents!) [emoji777]


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> I always love seeing Mangue color/....it's so cheerful, how could you not smile?!



Thank you, it's my happy bag [emoji4]


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> Good morning from my rose berlingot hip and bracelets (and me of course)
> View attachment 3382687


Everything matches so perfectly! Lovely items! 


ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3382752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely chocolate brown A3 tote and a new bracelet, plus the ME wallet


Ooh, that brown is so rich! Beautiful items! 


Kendie26 said:


> Just testing my iPhone app now in posting pic of my Bal part time that I'm carrying today. Happy Friday dearest Bal trends! [emoji8][emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382753


Gorgeous! [emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Today is the last day of school for many of the kids I work with, so I'm keeping it casual with my Town and new Adidas (they feel like walking on clouds, btw).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383122



Looking fab as always Dextersmom, love that town!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> JV-I did try IG but marked it private because I'm not sure I'll do anything with it. But I clicked your link & it's just PHENOMENAL![emoji8]
> [emoji777]



Thanks for your sweet comment  If you change your mind and want to join IG more often, then you know where to find me hun


----------



## Just Violet

Jaidybug said:


> Everything matches so perfectly! Lovely items!
> [emoji173]️



Thanks indeed


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Super like this ootd!!!


Thank you rx!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Looking fab as always Dextersmom, love that town!


Thanks JB.


----------



## Auvina15

With my Blue Paon ME again today!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> With my Blue Paon ME again today!!!
> View attachment 3383487



Gorgeous!!![emoji7]


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Good morning from my rose berlingot hip and bracelets (and me of course)
> View attachment 3382687


Wow wow wow.....that hip color is tdf, so vibrant!!! Love love the bracelets too!!! And your hot!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today is the last day of school for many of the kids I work with, so I'm keeping it casual with my Town and new Adidas (they feel like walking on clouds, btw).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383122


Awesome!!! I have only cities and Velos but town, you made me want a town so bad!!! Looks gorgeous on you!!! It should be perfect size for me since I'm petite!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> With my Blue Paon ME again today!!!
> View attachment 3383487



I like your outfit!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> With my Blue Paon ME again today!!!
> View attachment 3383487


Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Awesome!!! I have only cities and Velos but town, you made me want a town so bad!!! Looks gorgeous on you!!! It should be perfect size for me since I'm petite!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my Town out to dinner (strap removed) with matching Bal sandals.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my Town out to dinner (strap removed) with matching Bal sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383578


I like both your bag and sandals!   I think I need a Town in my collection


----------



## Auvina15

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> I like your outfit!





Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I like both your bag and sandals!   I think I need a Town in my collection


Thanks Iamminda. You probably do need a Town.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my Town out to dinner (strap removed) with matching Bal sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383578


Great outfit, great shape, lady! 
Now i want a town, too


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Great outfit, great shape, lady!
> Now i want a town, too


Thank you so much!  I love my Town's....they are a great day to night bag, imo.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my Town out to dinner (strap removed) with matching Bal sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383578


Super CUTE!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> Wow wow wow.....that hip color is tdf, so vibrant!!! Love love the bracelets too!!! And your hot!!!!!



Ehehehe thank you hun


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my Town out to dinner (strap removed) with matching Bal sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383578



Love your town and the whole outfit!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> With my Blue Paon ME again today!!!
> View attachment 3383487


Love your whole look! That blue paon color is highly versatile...major fan here!


----------



## Kendie26

In a pink kind of mood today![emoji39]happy weekend Bal pals!


----------



## MJDaisy

bleu obscur city on her first hotel stay. I took this bag to my sisters wedding weekend. It was such a dream to carry on the plane bc it's so lightweight! I love this bag so much already and have already received compliments. Even my dad was like that is a cool bag! lol!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my Town out to dinner (strap removed) with matching Bal sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383578


You are just to cute, gorgeous, beautiful (& on & on & on) for words...LOVE THIS LOOK! Total LOVE


----------



## Kendie26

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3383854
> 
> 
> bleu obscur city on her first hotel stay. I took this bag to my sisters wedding weekend. It was such a dream to carry on the plane bc it's so lightweight! I love this bag so much already and have already received compliments. Even my dad was like that is a cool bag! lol!


She is a total beauty ...so glad you are loving her! And what a cool Dad you have to notice it! Have a blast at your sis' wedding


----------



## rx4dsoul

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3383854
> 
> 
> bleu obscur city on her first hotel stay. I took this bag to my sisters wedding weekend. It was such a dream to carry on the plane bc it's so lightweight! I love this bag so much already and have already received compliments. Even my dad was like that is a cool bag! lol!


Cool dad to know a cool bag when he sees it!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Love your whole look! That blue paon color is highly versatile...major fan here!


Thank you Kendie!!! Lately i have been carrying it alot, while I love the color, the ME feels abit heavy to me!!!


----------



## Auvina15

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3383854
> 
> 
> bleu obscur city on her first hotel stay. I took this bag to my sisters wedding weekend. It was such a dream to carry on the plane bc it's so lightweight! I love this bag so much already and have already received compliments. Even my dad was like that is a cool bag! lol!


Gorgeous bag!!! Bals are my favorite for travels!!! Wow your dad has a great taste!!! Have a blast at your sister wedding!!! I have been waiting so long for my only sis wedding... but not yet!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> In a pink kind of mood today![emoji39]happy weekend Bal pals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383851


What a super cool bag Kendie!!! Happy weekend!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> In a pink kind of mood today![emoji39]happy weekend Bal pals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383851


What a beauty!!!


----------



## ksuromax

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3383854
> 
> 
> bleu obscur city on her first hotel stay. I took this bag to my sisters wedding weekend. It was such a dream to carry on the plane bc it's so lightweight! I love this bag so much already and have already received compliments. Even my dad was like that is a cool bag! lol!


+1 to your dad, indeed she is cool!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> What a super cool bag Kendie!!! Happy weekend!!!!





ksuromax said:


> What a beauty!!!



Many thanks dear Auvina & ksuromax-she is 1 of my very favorites as I'm a sucker for anything pink! [emoji254]happy day to you both [emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> In a pink kind of mood today![emoji39]happy weekend Bal pals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383851


Pretty in pink!!!   Happy weekend


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> In a pink kind of mood today![emoji39]happy weekend Bal pals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383851



This pink is so elegant !! I love it!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Many thanks dear Auvina & ksuromax-she is 1 of my very favorites as I'm a sucker for anything pink! [emoji254]happy day to you both [emoji8]


Ha! tell me about pink! )))) look at my picture
Happy weekend!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> In a pink kind of mood today![emoji39]happy weekend Bal pals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383851


Such a pretty pink!!!


MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3383854
> 
> 
> bleu obscur city on her first hotel stay. I took this bag to my sisters wedding weekend. It was such a dream to carry on the plane bc it's so lightweight! I love this bag so much already and have already received compliments. Even my dad was like that is a cool bag! lol!


Beautiful! Your dad has great taste[emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Super CUTE!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You are just to cute, gorgeous, beautiful (& on & on & on) for words...LOVE THIS LOOK! Total LOVE


Thank you so much Kendie and have fun shopping today.


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Love your town and the whole outfit!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> In a pink kind of mood today![emoji39]happy weekend Bal pals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383851


What a gorgeous and special beauty.


----------



## Dextersmom

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3383854
> 
> 
> bleu obscur city on her first hotel stay. I took this bag to my sisters wedding weekend. It was such a dream to carry on the plane bc it's so lightweight! I love this bag so much already and have already received compliments. Even my dad was like that is a cool bag! lol!


I love your City.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Pretty in pink!!!   Happy weekend





Just Violet said:


> This pink is so elegant !! I love it!!





ksuromax said:


> Ha! tell me about pink! )))) look at my picture
> Happy weekend!





Jaidybug said:


> Such a pretty pink!!!
> 
> Beautiful! Your dad has great taste[emoji4]





Dextersmom said:


> What a gorgeous and special beauty.



[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]Pink lovers unite! Thank goodness for whoever discovered pink as a color! [emoji8]smooches y'all!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much Kendie and have fun shopping today.


So dearest DM, we got it! Let the blending mess begin! (haha) Thank you again sweet lady!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So dearest DM, we got it! Let the blending mess begin! (haha) Thank you again sweet lady!


Yeah....I am super excited for you!!!  Can't wait to hear how it goes and ok, to change the subject, I do have 2 red bags....but only 2; a Gucci Disco and a Prada hobo.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Yeah....I am super excited for you!!!  Can't wait to hear how it goes and ok, to change the subject, I do have 2 red bags....but only 2; a Gucci Disco and a Prada hobo.


 Yeah, see what I mean girlfriend!!! Tehehe. You have 2 red bags, I only have one (if you count Rouge Theatre as red)...so therefore I win!!! I wonder if aalinne even knows we are all "fighting" over her haul, & Miss red granddaughter First


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Yeah, see what I mean girlfriend!!! Tehehe. You have 2 red bags, I only have one (if you count Rouge Theatre as red)...so therefore I win!!! I wonder if aalinne even knows we are all "fighting" over her haul, & Miss red granddaughter First


I would definitely count your RT....but ok you win...this time.


----------



## Dextersmom

Off for a long walk with my rose gold Hip.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Off for a long walk with my rose gold Hip.



Casual rock look!!! Love it


----------



## Just Violet

Happy sunday from my vert d'eau stitch and its armcandy friends


----------



## Dextersmom

Wow.....GORGEOUS color combination Just Violet and Happy Sunday to you as well. 


Just Violet said:


> Happy sunday from my vert d'eau stitch and its armcandy friends


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Casual rock look!!! Love it


Thank you.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


>


The leather looks so amazing and smooshy. 


Pollie-Jean said:


>


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Happy sunday from my vert d'eau stitch and its armcandy friends


your artistic flair & color combinations are GENIOUS! Can never get enough of your pics!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Very cool bag Pollie-Jean! Do you mind sharing what color? It glistens in your pic (almost like the milky way color...or whatever Bal named it!)


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Happy sunday from my vert d'eau stitch and its armcandy friends


very bright statement! Love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Getting ready for Sunday brunch with my Lagon Hip in rose gold, a kimono top from Anthropologie and my new Ivanka ***** sandals (a brand I never would have tried without s.tighe's recommendation) - thanks s.tighe;
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love them and they are comfy.


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> I love this bag so much! Running errands with it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379893



I did some research on the color of this bag.  It is actually a 2013 metallic Marine City.  Still loving the color! My favorite Bal in my collection!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Wow.....GORGEOUS color combination Just Violet and Happy Sunday to you as well.





Kendie26 said:


> your artistic flair & color combinations are GENIOUS! Can never get enough of your pics!





ksuromax said:


> very bright statement! Love it!



Thanks girls ) you are always so kind!!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready for Sunday brunch with my Lagon Hip in rose gold, a kimono top from Anthropologie and my new Ivanka ***** sandals (a brand I never would have tried without s.tighe's recommendation) - thanks s.tighe;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them and they are comfy.



I love it!! I mean...i truely and deeply love it!!! It's definitely into my wishlist!!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready for Sunday brunch with my Lagon Hip in rose gold, a kimono top from Anthropologie and my new Ivanka ***** sandals (a brand I never would have tried without s.tighe's recommendation) - thanks s.tighe;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them and they are comfy.


Gorgeous trío, good day!


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> Happy sunday from my vert d'eau stitch and its armcandy friends


Nice combo as usual, amazing photos!
Good afternoon dear!


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Off for a long walk with my rose gold Hip.



You always look so perfect for every occasion!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> I love it!! I mean...i truely and deeply love it!!! It's definitely into my wishlist!!!!!


Thank you Just Violet.  Coming from you that is an amazing compliment, as you are the reigning queen of bright and beautiful Bal colors.


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Gorgeous trío, good day!


Thank you so much Aalinne.


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> You always look so perfect for every occasion!


You are very sweet.  Thank you and I feel the same about you, as you always look so lovely and well put together.


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> Nice combo as usual, amazing photos!
> Good afternoon dear!



Thank you dearest, happy afternoon


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Just Violet.  Coming from you that is an amazing compliment, as you are the reigning queen of bright and beautiful Bal colors.



Awwww thanks sweetie, i really appreciate it.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready for Sunday brunch with my Lagon Hip in rose gold, a kimono top from Anthropologie and my new Ivanka ***** sandals (a brand I never would have tried without s.tighe's recommendation) - thanks s.tighe;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them and they are comfy.


Super cute outfit.   I really like Lagon -- it is rapidly moving up my wishlist.


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Happy sunday from my vert d'eau stitch and its armcandy friends



Gorgeous everything!   Are you an artist or photographer or stylist?   Just love all your pics.  I finally clicked on your IG link (hope that is ok) and I am blown away by the lovelies there .   You are incredible.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Super cute outfit.   I really like Lagon -- it is rapidly moving up my wishlist.


Thank you so much Minda.....short for I am, and if Minda is really your name, I think it is beautiful.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much Minda.....short for I am, and if Minda is really your name, I think it is beautiful.


Thanks--you are so smart!  I thought I was being clever (lol).  Minda is a nickname (a made up name in a game) that my DD used to call me .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks--you are so smart!  I thought I was being clever (lol).  Minda is a nickname (a made up name in a game) that my DD used to call me .


Well that is a lovely nickname.....and I am a therapist after all, remember, so I am supposed to be able to figure out such things.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready for Sunday brunch with my Lagon Hip in rose gold, a kimono top from Anthropologie and my new Ivanka ***** sandals (a brand I never would have tried without s.tighe's recommendation) - thanks s.tighe;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them and they are comfy.


Lagon color is so unique & wow I'm LOVING that kimono top....fabulous! Diggin' the sandals too.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Lagon color is so unique & wow I'm LOVING that kimono top....fabulous! Diggin' the sandals too.


Thank you Kendie.  I ordered 2 more Kimono's this morning on Anthropologie.com, as today is the last day for 15% off, not a big deal but I figure it pays for the shipping.  They are so great to throw on over a tank....and I live in tanks.


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous everything!   Are you an artist or photographer or stylist?   Just love all your pics.  I finally clicked on your IG link (hope that is ok) and I am blown away by the lovelies there .   You are incredible.



Thanks indeed for this sweet comment. 
Girls (Kendie, Dextersmom, Iamminda, Muchstuff and all you other lovelies gals) you make my days with your appreciation, i am so touched by all your words everytime i post a pic, because i am simply a mom with an iPhone and an affair with bags and accessories. I am so happy to share my passion/addiction with you and i am so happy to be a member of this forum. Wish you a lovely sunday night.


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Thanks indeed for this sweet comment.
> Girls (Kendie, Dextersmom, Iamminda, Muchstuff and all you other lovelies gals) you make my days with your appreciation, i am so touched by all your words everytime i post a pic, because i am simply a mom with an iPhone and an affair with bags and accessories. I am so happy to share my passion/addiction with you and i am so happy to be a member of this forum. Wish you a lovely sunday night.


Aw that is just so sweet JV (& Iamminda post) I echo your sentiment in being a gal w/ an iPhone & a crazy affair w/ bags &SLG's! I truly adore you Bal gals to smitherines! I feel fortunate to have found this forum & all of you as well! Smooches y'all.


----------



## s.tighe

(I think I'm responding to @Dextersmom..... this is the first time I've attempted to use the new format....) Glad you checked out I.T.'s shoes... I think they're a great shoe  both comfort and style for the price point! 


Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready for Sunday brunch with my Lagon Hip in rose gold, a kimono top from Anthropologie and my new Ivanka ***** sandals (a brand I never would have tried without s.tighe's recommendation) - thanks s.tighe;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them and they are comfy.


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> (I think I'm responding to @Dextersmom..... this is the first time I've attempted to use the new format....) Glad you checked out I.T.'s shoes... I think they're a great shoe  both comfort and style for the price point!


Hi there -  you replied to my comment.   Thank you again for the tip....the sandals are really darling and comfortable.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Just Violet said:


> Happy sunday from my vert d'eau stitch and its armcandy friends


Ahhhmazing color combo!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready for Sunday brunch with my Lagon Hip in rose gold, a kimono top from Anthropologie and my new Ivanka ***** sandals (a brand I never would have tried without s.tighe's recommendation) - thanks s.tighe;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them and they are comfy. [emoji813]


I wish I had something Lagon. 
How do you find the hip against the clutch wirh strap?


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous! 





Just Violet said:


> Happy sunday from my vert d'eau stitch and its armcandy friends


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> I wish I had something Lagon.
> How do you find the hip against the clutch wirh strap?


Hey rx....I love both the Hip and the Envelope clutch.  I love the Hip for traveling, shopping and walking long distances when it is important to be hands free.  I also feel the Hip is a teeny bit more casual than the clutch.  I like the clutch better without the strap and usually use it this way, mostly for going out after work for drinks and dinner.  I have used the strap but I don't love the way it creases when I do (the strap is thin and it pulls the bag and it creates a crease). Hope that makes sense and answers your question.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dextersmom said:


> The leather looks so amazing and smooshy.



Thank you ! Yes it's very lightweight and smooshy 



Kendie26 said:


> Very cool bag Pollie-Jean! Do you mind sharing what color? It glistens in your pic (almost like the milky way color...or whatever Bal named it!)



Thank you too 
It's black and sparkling silver and the name is :
*Metallic Calfskin Milkyway Ligne Papier Messenger Black*
*  *


----------



## Just Violet

rx4dsoul said:


> Ahhhmazing color combo!!





chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you girls


----------



## Just Violet

Planning my next holiday with Miss Dark Violet city


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Planning my next holiday with Miss Dark Violet city


I can't get over how clear & vivid the colors in your pics are~they are always so incredibly gorgeous! I know you said you use an iPhone JV for pics but mine (also on iPhone 6 plus) just do not translate to be this amazingly vivid. Loving your charm on the bag !


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> I can't get over how clear & vivid the colors in your pics are~they are always so incredibly gorgeous! I know you said you use an iPhone JV for pics but mine (also on iPhone 6 plus) just do not translate to be this amazingly vivid. Loving your charm on the bag !



Thanks sweetie  Probably it depends on a mix of factors, such as a good natural light from the window, keeping the phone camera always very clean and my held hands with the iPhone


----------



## SilverStCloud

Just Violet said:


> Planning my next holiday with Miss Dark Violet city



Love this purple and combo! Stunning!


----------



## Loveheart

It's raining in London and took my bomb proof black ME shw city to work


----------



## Dextersmom

Your bag is a work of art, the color, the hardware...WHY doesn't Bal bring back these bright beauties????? 


Just Violet said:


> Planning my next holiday with Miss Dark Violet city


----------



## Dextersmom

Loveheart said:


> It's raining in London and took my bomb proof black ME shw city to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385783


Love this bag!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> Planning my next holiday with Miss Dark Violet city


Dear, even the guide matches with all the rest!
Gorgeous composition as usual!
Extremely saturated Violet color of your bag..


----------



## Auvina15

Loveheart said:


> It's raining in London and took my bomb proof black ME shw city to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385783


Stunning bag!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Loveheart said:


> It's raining in London and took my bomb proof black ME shw city to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385783


Gorgeous bag and shot, love them!
We have some photo artist over here..


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Planning my next holiday with Miss Dark Violet city


This just took my breath away!!! Gorgeous gorgeous OMG.... I am seriously now hunting for a purple/violet/lavender Bal!!!!


----------



## Just Violet

SilverStCloud said:


> Love this purple and combo! Stunning!


Thank you 



Dextersmom said:


> Your bag is a work of art, the color, the hardware...WHY doesn't Bal bring back these bright beauties?????


Thanks hun  Bal should definitely bring back some colors!!! You know what would be awsome to get again?!??? anis, pistachio, lilac, seigle, noix, papyrus or blue India!!



aalinne_72 said:


> Dear, even the guide matches with all the rest!
> Gorgeous composition as usual!
> Extremely saturated Violet color of your bag..



Thanks!! It's still deep and rich indeed


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> This just took my breath away!!! Gorgeous gorgeous OMG.... I am seriously now hunting for a purple/violet/lavender Bal!!!!



Thank you indeed  i have been very lucky when i found and got it  i've seen one with sgh at realdealcollection if you want to take a look


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Planning my next holiday with Miss Dark Violet city


Wow, just stunning!   I have an iPhone too but my pics are nothing like yours .   Of course, it would help a little if I have Ms Dark Violet and your pretty accessories (lol).   You should seriously do ads for B!


----------



## Luv n bags

Just Violet said:


> Planning my next holiday with Miss Dark Violet city



Wow! Love the color!


----------



## Zoe C

Looking for steals at the local sales with my new Mini City in Beige Liege


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Wow, just stunning!   I have an iPhone too but my pics are nothing like yours .   Of course, it would help a little if I have Ms Dark Violet and your pretty accessories (lol).   You should seriously do ads for B!


Thanks sweetie!! It's easy to take good pics when the subject is stunning  



tigertrixie said:


> Wow! Love the color!



Thank you


----------



## Just Violet

Zoe C said:


> Looking for steals at the local sales with my new Mini City in Beige Liege



Lovely color and combo


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Thank you indeed  i have been very lucky when i found and got it  i've seen one with sgh at realdealcollection if you want to take a look


Thank you! I just checked it out but looked like they had a violet blueish one sold-out already!!! I love the purple shade of yours is way much more beautiful!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Zoe C said:


> Looking for steals at the local sales with my new Mini City in Beige Liege


Love it!!!


----------



## Zoe C

Just Violet said:


> Lovely color and combo





Auvina15 said:


> Love it!!!



Thank you both, Violet and Auvina, I am in love with it!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Zoe C said:


> Looking for steals at the local sales with my new Mini City in Beige Liege


Your Mini City is beautiful!


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> Happy sunday from my vert d'eau stitch and its armcandy friends


Gorgeous green and lovely arm candy! 


Pollie-Jean said:


>


Leather looks amazing! 


Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready for Sunday brunch with my Lagon Hip in rose gold, a kimono top from Anthropologie and my new Ivanka ***** sandals (a brand I never would have tried without s.tighe's recommendation) - thanks s.tighe;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them and they are comfy.


Love the Hip and sandals! 


Just Violet said:


> Planning my next holiday with Miss Dark Violet city


What a perfect purple! 


Loveheart said:


> It's raining in London and took my bomb proof black ME shw city to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385783


Such a beauty!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Zoe C said:


> Looking for steals at the local sales with my new Mini City in Beige Liege



Pretty colour!


----------



## Zoe C

Jaidybug said:


> Pretty colour!





Dextersmom said:


> Your Mini City is beautiful!



Thank you so much Jaidybug and Dextersmom! You're ao kind


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous green and lovely arm candy!
> 
> Leather looks amazing!
> 
> Love the Hip and sandals!
> 
> What a perfect purple!
> 
> Such a beauty!!!


Thank you JB!


----------



## Just Violet

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous green and lovely arm candy!
> 
> 
> What a perfect purple!



Thanks for both your kind comments


----------



## Kendie26

Zoe C said:


> Looking for steals at the local sales with my new Mini City in Beige Liege


Your mini is cuter than the cutest cute out there! I sooooooo want one! Love it.


----------



## Kendie26

Loveheart said:


> It's raining in London and took my bomb proof black ME shw city to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385783


Super cool photo (angle, word) & bag of course!


----------



## Zoe C

Kendie26 said:


> Your mini is cuter than the cutest cute out there! I sooooooo want one! Love it.



[emoji173]️that's the cutest compliment anyone has ever given to me (well to my bag hehe).
Thank you so much Kendie!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Zoe C said:


> [emoji173]️that's the cutest compliment anyone has ever given to me (well to my bag hehe).
> Thank you so much Kendie!!!


Welcome! & it's true....uber cutiepie chic! I'm obsessing over getting a mini in grey w/ gold hardware like yours!


----------



## Just Violet

Some vitamin C for the first day of summer feat. Miss OB city


----------



## Zoe C

Kendie26 said:


> Welcome! & it's true....uber cutiepie chic! I'm obsessing over getting a mini in grey w/ gold hardware like yours!



I'm sure you won't regret! Share some pics when you find her


----------



## ksuromax

Day hobo


----------



## Harper Quinn

Just Violet said:


> Some vitamin C for the first day of summer feat. Miss OB city


aaaah! my HG!


----------



## Harper Quinn

My grey croc


----------



## Dextersmom

Fabulous look; your bag, shoes and jewels!!! 


Just Violet said:


> Some vitamin C for the first day of summer feat. Miss OB city


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3386514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day hobo


Lovely!


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3386584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grey croc


Gorgeous bag and shoes.


----------



## Just Violet

Harper Quinn said:


> aaaah! my HG!





Dextersmom said:


> Fabulous look; your bag, shoes and jewels!!!



Thanks gals


----------



## Harper Quinn

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous bag and shoes.


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Some vitamin C for the first day of summer feat. Miss OB city


Another beautiful picture of your beauties!  Just when I think how you can top your last pic, you DO.  Just lovely -- really like how you pair OB with the grey shoes.


----------



## Iamminda

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3386584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grey croc


Beautiful pairing HQ!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3386514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day hobo


Another lovely Day!


----------



## Summerfriend

Harper Quinn said:


> aaaah! my HG!



Pssst . . . there is a OB Town on Yoogi's right now . . . rose gold hardware, though. I have been *thisclose* to buying it for like a week, but have ultimately decided the size isn't right for me. Still . . . that Orange Brûlée looks sooooooo yummy! Hope you find the one you're looking for!


----------



## s.tighe

Here goes nothin'! My first attempt to post a pic, inspired by @Loveheart whose twin to my black ME was minding the gap so beautifully across the pond.  For all the pretty posts I've been too technologically inept to comment on the past week or so, may I just say I've enjoyed them immensely as a lurker, each and every one!


----------



## s.tighe

Still not sure how to quote but in response to @Summerfriend above, I believe there is an OB RGH City on Fashionphile too....


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful picture of your beauties!  Just when I think how you can top your last pic, you DO.  Just lovely -- really like how you pair OB with the grey shoes.



Thanks Iamminda, too kind and sweet  i really appreciate it


----------



## Just Violet

s.tighe said:


> Here goes nothin'! My first attempt to post a pic, inspired by @Loveheart whose twin to my black ME was minding the gap so beautifully across the pond.  For all the pretty posts I've been too technologically inept to comment on the past week or so, may I just say I've enjoyed them immensely as a lurker, each and every one!
> View attachment 3386824



Wow!!! I love everything of this pic!! It's Awesome how your lovely heels matches with the bag. And let me say that black sandals + pink nail polish is so rock and i love it!!!!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3386584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grey croc



I have a crush on this bag!!! Yellow and grey are a stunning match!!!


----------



## s.tighe

Just Violet said:


> Wow!!! I love everything of this pic!! It's Awesome how your lovely heels matches with the bag. And let me say that black sandals + pink nail polish is so rock and i love it!!!!!!


Thank you JV  I've been loving your bright summer colors, too!


----------



## ksuromax

s.tighe said:


> Here goes nothin'! My first attempt to post a pic, inspired by @Loveheart whose twin to my black ME was minding the gap so beautifully across the pond.  For all the pretty posts I've been too technologically inept to comment on the past week or so, may I just say I've enjoyed them immensely as a lurker, each and every one!
> View attachment 3386824


LOVING IT!!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Some vitamin C for the first day of summer feat. Miss OB city


Girl, you GOT IT GOING ON is all I can say (today!)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3386514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day hobo


Love! Bal does the best blues (which color is your Day?) Is that a BV in front? BV is my latest obsession & I just kinda bought something!


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3386584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grey croc


AHHHHH HQ HQ HQ sister friend!!!! Yay YOU! (you know what I mean; wink) I'm so close to pulling the trigger on this grey croc in Mini city. Ugh I can't take it. Your mod shot in a diff thread convinced me but I just kind of bought a little something something...shoot me now please! Your shoes are DELIGHTFUL! BIGTIME, Hugs


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Love! Bal does the best blues (which color is your Day?) Is that a BV in front? BV is my latest obsession & I just kinda bought something!


I was hoping someone could help me with colour ID of this one... I posted in a relevant thread, but alas, nobody helped (so far)
after shoveling tons of pix and posts I guess she is a Plomb 
Seller listed her as "Dark Green", but I can't see any green... she is grey, dark steel grey...


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> I was hoping someone could help me with colour ID of this one... I posted in a relevant thread, but alas, nobody helped (so far)
> after shoveling tons of pix and posts I guess she is a Plomb
> Seller listed her as "Dark Green", but I can't see any green... she is grey, dark steel grey...


Yes, that's a BV case, BV is my another obsession...  (as well as Mulberry and a bit of Prada)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I was hoping someone could help me with colour ID of this one... I posted in a relevant thread, but alas, nobody helped (so far)
> after shoveling tons of pix and posts I guess she is a Plomb
> Seller listed her as "Dark Green", but I can't see any green... she is grey, dark steel grey...





ksuromax said:


> Yes, that's a BV case, BV is my another obsession...  (as well as Mulberry and a bit of Prada)



Oh wow, it looked more blue on my screen! Go figure-we all gotta [emoji173]️the Bal color challenges/guessing games at times. I'm excited for this little bv & will post... See you over in Mulberry too![emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh wow, it looked more blue on my screen! Go figure-we all gotta [emoji173]️the Bal color challenges/guessing games at times. I'm excited for this little bv & will post... See you over in Mulberry too![emoji8]


I am waiting for a couple of SLG (on the way to me from Italy) and will post them together with this case in decent quality.

After this upgrade all my pix/album gone, I need to make either a new album, or just create a thread with my stuff and add a link to my signature...


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Here goes nothin'! My first attempt to post a pic, inspired by @Loveheart whose twin to my black ME was minding the gap so beautifully across the pond.  For all the pretty posts I've been too technologically inept to comment on the past week or so, may I just say I've enjoyed them immensely as a lurker, each and every one!
> View attachment 3386824


Um HELLO THERE most magnificent feet, toenails, shoes (& bal of course)... What an uber COOL, pretty pic! You must share what color polish that is (if you don't mind)....I'm always in pink or white toenails & me neeeeeeeeeds THAT color!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I am waiting for a couple of SLG (on the way to me from Italy) and will post them together with this case in decent quality.
> 
> After this upgrade all my pix/album gone, I need to make either a new album, or just create a thread and add a link to my signature...


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I am waiting for a couple of SLG (on the way to me from Italy) and will post them together with this case in decent quality.
> 
> After this upgrade all my pix/album gone, I need to make either a new album, or just create a thread and add a link to my signature...


Oops last blank post by accident....I also lost my albums as I know others did too....guessing everyone did. I did read thru Meg/Vlad's board during platform change the first few days & Vlad did say they were looking to import album pics (just gave no timeline) so hopefully everyone's will come back soon.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oops last blank post by accident....I also lost my albums as I know others did too....guessing everyone did. I did read thru Meg/Vlad's board during platform change the first few days & Vlad did say they were looking to import album pics (just gave no timeline) so hopefully everyone's will come back soon.


by the time (and if) they will, I will have twice as much items ... anyway, I like sorting them out, pampering and re-stuffing, it helps to remember better what I have and what I should take out and use, otherwise it's easy to forget and buy something similar/double, well, I do have doubles (3 Cervos, 2 Days lol) but I got them deliberately )))


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you GOT IT GOING ON is all I can say (today!)


Thank you hun 



Kendie26 said:


> Oops last blank post by accident....I also lost my albums as I know others did too....guessing everyone did. I did read thru Meg/Vlad's board during platform change the first few days & Vlad did say they were looking to import album pics (just gave no timeline) so hopefully everyone's will come back soon.



I lost my albums too. Thank God i have all my pics on IG too. But i really hope that Vlad/Meg will be able to import album pics soon


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Um HELLO THERE most magnificent feet, toenails, shoes (& bal of course)... What an uber COOL, pretty pic! You must share what color polish that is (if you don't mind)....I'm always in pink or white toenails & me neeeeeeeeeds THAT color!!!



Thank you  And okie doke, m'dear, it just so happens that I remember nail polish I like by photographing them or I forget. Color on toes in the pic above is Scenic Route. (Tried passion fruit last week and felt it was a little to "youthful" for me, especially in a work setting, so I changed back, but if you want a "pa-ZOW" neon pink, that's your color. )


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Thank you  And okie doke, m'dear, it just so happens that I remember nail polish I like by photographing them or I forget. Color on toes in the pic above is Scenic Route. (Tried passion fruit last week and felt it was a little to "youthful" for me, especially in a work setting, so I changed back, but if you want a "pa-ZOW" neon pink, that's your color. )
> 
> View attachment 3386911
> View attachment 3386912


MEGA THANK YOU's dearest s.tighe! Your "scenic route" is the 1 that floats my boat the most! Now if only I could buy your feet too


----------



## s.tighe

ksuromax said:


> LOVING IT!!!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> MEGA THANK YOU's dearest s.tighe! Your "scenic route" is the 1 that floats my boat the most! Now if only I could buy your feet too


Most welcome! For reference here's a bag-n-shoe from last week with the ultra neon passion fruit color (more neon than it looks in this pic... i was going to hop on the bag/shoe bandwagon again then ran out of time to post. Promise this is the last one! Apologies for over-exposing my lil piggie toes lol).


----------



## muchstuff

Summerfriend said:


> Pssst . . . there is a OB Town on Yoogi's right now . . . rose gold hardware, though. I have been *thisclose* to buying it for like a week, but have ultimately decided the size isn't right for me. Still . . . that Orange Brûlée looks sooooooo yummy! Hope you find the one you're looking for!





Harper Quinn said:


> aaaah! my HG!



I'e seen a  couple of cities recently as well, I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Most welcome! For reference here's a bag-n-shoe from last week with the ultra neon passion fruit color (more neon than it looks in this pic... i was going to hop on the bag/shoe bandwagon again then ran out of time to post. Promise this is the last one! Apologies for over-exposing my lil sausage piggie toes lol).
> View attachment 3386934


That color ALSO looks AMAZING on you! Super drool over your yummy brown chocolate in the back. Brown is my life!


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Here goes nothin'! My first attempt to post a pic, inspired by @Loveheart whose twin to my black ME was minding the gap so beautifully across the pond.  For all the pretty posts I've been too technologically inept to comment on the past week or so, may I just say I've enjoyed them immensely as a lurker, each and every one!
> View attachment 3386824



Great picture!   Love your shoes and ME and of course, your gorgeous feet (sorry sounds like I have a foot fetish but I don't, not really )


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Most welcome! For reference here's a bag-n-shoe from last week with the ultra neon passion fruit color (more neon than it looks in this pic... i was going to hop on the bag/shoe bandwagon again then ran out of time to post. Promise this is the last one! Apologies for over-exposing my lil piggie toes lol).
> View attachment 3386934





s.tighe said:


> Here goes nothin'! My first attempt to post a pic, inspired by @Loveheart whose twin to my black ME was minding the gap so beautifully across the pond.  For all the pretty posts I've been too technologically inept to comment on the past week or so, may I just say I've enjoyed them immensely as a lurker, each and every one!
> View attachment 3386824



Quite utterly fantastic, both combos


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> Some vitamin C for the first day of summer feat. Miss OB city


Beautiful colour!!! You post the best photos! 


ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3386514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day hobo


The leather looks divine! 


Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3386584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grey croc


Stunning! 


s.tighe said:


> Here goes nothin'! My first attempt to post a pic, inspired by @Loveheart whose twin to my black ME was minding the gap so beautifully across the pond.  For all the pretty posts I've been too technologically inept to comment on the past week or so, may I just say I've enjoyed them immensely as a lurker, each and every one!
> View attachment 3386824





s.tighe said:


> Most welcome! For reference here's a bag-n-shoe from last week with the ultra neon passion fruit color (more neon than it looks in this pic... i was going to hop on the bag/shoe bandwagon again then ran out of time to post. Promise this is the last one! Apologies for over-exposing my lil piggie toes lol).
> View attachment 3386934


Gorgeous bags, shoes, and nail colours s.tighe!!!


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Most welcome! For reference here's a bag-n-shoe from last week with the ultra neon passion fruit color (more neon than it looks in this pic... i was going to hop on the bag/shoe bandwagon again then ran out of time to post. Promise this is the last one! Apologies for over-exposing my lil piggie toes lol).
> View attachment 3386934



Love this bag/shoes combo as well!  We can never get enough of your cute piggie toes (lol).


----------



## Just Violet

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful colour!!! You post the best photos!



Thanks indeed  so kind of you


----------



## Auvina15

Wearing my Black GGH with heels for work today!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3387004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Black GGH with heels for work today!!!


seriously stunningly gorgeous shoes (& bag!)


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3387004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Black GGH with heels for work today!!!



Beautiful glossy leather! Those heels are so pretty too!


----------



## Kendie26

Leaving in few minutes to meet my work partner as we are taking a cool, VIP client our for dinner so I chose my trusty slouchy Bal Part Time gg21hw because she fits the 2 wine bottles behind her & my iPad for presentation[emoji4]Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Leaving in few minutes to meet my work partner as we are taking a cool, VIP client our for dinner so I chose my trusty slouchy Bal Part Time gg21hw because she fits the 2 wine bottles behind her & my iPad for presentation[emoji4]Have a great night everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387009


What a beauty -- definitely a VIP (purse that is).   Have a great dinner!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3387004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Black GGH with heels for work today!!!



I love those lavender heels!!!!   And your bag is pretty too.


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3387004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Black GGH with heels for work today!!!


 Yum, yum!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Yum, yum!!!!





Iamminda said:


> I love those lavender heels!!!!   And your bag is pretty too.





Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful glossy leather! Those heels are so pretty too!





Kendie26 said:


> seriously stunningly gorgeous shoes (& bag!)



Thank you so much my dearest friends!!! You all made my day!!!!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> I'e seen a  couple of cities recently as well, I'll keep an eye out!



OMG you multi-quoted. In my book that elevates you to genius status.


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> Great picture!   Love your shoes and ME and of course, your gorgeous feet (sorry sounds like I have a foot fetish but I don't, not really )


LOL. Many thanks Iamminda!


----------



## s.tighe

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful colour!!! You post the best photos!
> 
> The leather looks divine!
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bags, shoes, and nail colours s.tighe!!!


Thank you Ksuromax!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> That color ALSO looks AMAZING on you! Super drool over your yummy brown chocolate in the back. Brown is my life!


Tx Kendie (the hobo is a mogano GSH)! Have fun on your VIP dinner tonight! I know I'm not quoting the right post....  Still gotta figure out how to multi quote so I stop cluttering the thread


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Leaving in few minutes to meet my work partner as we are taking a cool, VIP client our for dinner so I chose my trusty slouchy Bal Part Time gg21hw because she fits the 2 wine bottles behind her & my iPad for presentation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great night everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387009


Lol love this post )))) Gorgeous bag Kendie!! Have a great evening!!!


s.tighe said:


> Here goes nothin'! My first attempt to post a pic, inspired by @Loveheart whose twin to my black ME was minding the gap so beautifully across the pond.  For all the pretty posts I've been too technologically inept to comment on the past week or so, may I just say I've enjoyed them immensely as a lurker, each and every one!
> View attachment 3386824


Love your sandals, and of course your ME!!! Beautiful shot!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Some vitamin C for the first day of summer feat. Miss OB city


Gorgeous gorgeous.... Everything!!!! Love your pics, always!!!! That Bal is so yum!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3386514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day hobo


Such a beautiful and comfortable hobo!!! I love Bottega too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3386584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grey croc


Omg love love...Your shoes are seriously TDF!!!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> OMG you multi-quoted. In my book that elevates you to genius status.



Here's what I posted for Kendie on the toolkit thread ( and yes, it appears you can multi-quote from different threads, could you do that with the old format, I never tried!)



muchstuff said:


> OK click "+quote" for all messages that you want to include except the last one, on that one you click "reply" much like the old format. Once you've done that, at bottom right there's a box that says "insert quote". Click that and it pulls up a window that says "quote these messages".
> 
> IMHO there's a glitch. Or I'm a glitch, either one. I can get it to work but if I decide I want to change anything and start over it seems to have a memory so if I attempt to redo my multi quote it duplicates everything. Still trying to figure it out and I haven't tried using my iPhone yet for anything! Gaaahhhh....


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3387004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Black GGH with heels for work today!!!


Awesome!!! Lovely combo!!



Kendie26 said:


> Leaving in few minutes to meet my work partner as we are taking a cool, VIP client our for dinner so I chose my trusty slouchy Bal Part Time gg21hw because she fits the 2 wine bottles behind her & my iPad for presentation[emoji4]Have a great night everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387009


Absolutely rock!! 



Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous.... Everything!!!! Love your pics, always!!!! That Bal is so yum!!!!



Thanks very much dearest!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Leaving in few minutes to meet my work partner as we are taking a cool, VIP client our for dinner so I chose my trusty slouchy Bal Part Time gg21hw because she fits the 2 wine bottles behind her & my iPad for presentation[emoji4]Have a great night everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387009



Just love that Part Time! How handy that it can fit 2 wine bottles! Hope you have a great dinner [emoji2]


----------



## amstevens714

Zoe C said:


> Looking for steals at the local sales with my new Mini City in Beige Liege



Such a pretty neutral - love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> Here goes nothin'! My first attempt to post a pic, inspired by @Loveheart whose twin to my black ME was minding the gap so beautifully across the pond.  For all the pretty posts I've been too technologically inept to comment on the past week or so, may I just say I've enjoyed them immensely as a lurker, each and every one!
> View attachment 3386824


Lovely, bag, shoes and pedi.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3387004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Black GGH with heels for work today!!!


Beautiful bag and gorgeous heels.


----------



## seagullz

Kendie26 said:


> Leaving in few minutes to meet my work partner as we are taking a cool, VIP client our for dinner so I chose my trusty slouchy Bal Part Time gg21hw because she fits the 2 wine bottles behind her & my iPad for presentation[emoji4]Have a great night everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387009



WOW Stunning GGH PT, may i know which year is this?


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Leaving in few minutes to meet my work partner as we are taking a cool, VIP client our for dinner so I chose my trusty slouchy Bal Part Time gg21hw because she fits the 2 wine bottles behind her & my iPad for presentation[emoji4]Have a great night everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387009


Stunning bag....wishing you a very successful dinner!!!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Metallic edge city in gris glace!


----------



## Iamminda

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3387410
> View attachment 3387411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic edge city in gris glace!


That's a beauty!


----------



## Zoe C

amstevens714 said:


> Such a pretty neutral - love it!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3387410
> View attachment 3387411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic edge city in gris glace!



Gorgeous! What a perfect bag for summer!


----------



## chowlover2

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3387410
> View attachment 3387411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic edge city in gris glace!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3387410
> View attachment 3387411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic edge city in gris glace!


Lovely ME City....also love your username as I am a fan of bread and cheese myself.


----------



## peacebabe

What a cool pic !!!



s.tighe said:


> Here goes nothin'! My first attempt to post a pic, inspired by @Loveheart whose twin to my black ME was minding the gap so beautifully across the pond.  For all the pretty posts I've been too technologically inept to comment on the past week or so, may I just say I've enjoyed them immensely as a lurker, each and every one!
> View attachment 3386824


----------



## peacebabe

I noticed that by clicking "Quote" it will only works if you click & open up a new tab. You can use the reply button, it will be direct. 



s.tighe said:


> Still not sure how to quote but in response to @Summerfriend above, I believe there is an OB RGH City on Fashionphile too....


----------



## peacebabe

Love your Hobo .... Love your shoes ........ Love your PIC !!!   



s.tighe said:


> Most welcome! For reference here's a bag-n-shoe from last week with the ultra neon passion fruit color (more neon than it looks in this pic... i was going to hop on the bag/shoe bandwagon again then ran out of time to post. Promise this is the last one! Apologies for over-exposing my lil piggie toes lol).
> View attachment 3386934


----------



## Just Violet

Off we go with my Bleu Persan hip


----------



## Zoe C

Just Violet said:


> Off we go with my Bleu Persan hip



I love blue bals and yours is very very gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Good morning Bal ladies~kindest thanks for all of your lovely compliments, as always.
Iamminda~you started of my day with a nice smile/chuckle with your "VIP--for Purse!!" That's awesome!
Seagulz~my PartTime is either 08 or 09....the problem is I bought my 3 black Bals all relatively close in time to 1 another so I struggle to remember exactly each year with each one of them! 
Jaidybug~it's great that if fit those 2 wine bottles for the BYOB restaurant but I was paranoid that I was doing more stretch damage to the handles so I was thrilled leaving the restaurant with a much lighter bag!
Have a rockin' Bal day y'all! ....smooches 



Dextersmom said:


> Stunning bag....wishing you a very successful dinner!!!





Iamminda said:


> What a beauty -- definitely a VIP (purse that is).   Have a great dinner!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Lol love this post )))) Gorgeous bag Kendie!! Have a great evening!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just Violet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!! Lovely combo!!
> 
> Absolutely rock!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jaidybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just love that Part Time! How handy that it can fit 2 wine bottles! Hope you have a great dinner [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seagullz said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Stunning GGH PT, may i know which year is this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3387410
> View attachment 3387411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic edge city in gris glace!


Gris Glace is just such a pretty, elegant color & looks smashingly great w/ the metal edge......major LOVE!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Off we go with my Bleu Persan hip


Ahh that blue is so dreamy....such a cheery, happy combination with all of your cool bangles


----------



## Just Violet

Zoe C said:


> I love blue bals and yours is very very gorgeous!





Kendie26 said:


> Ahh that blue is so dreamy....such a cheery, happy combination with all of your cool bangles



Thanks girls


----------



## Breadnbrie

Thanks ladies! I'm definitely a Balenciaga fan for life! Got my eye on either the ME in black or abyss blue next


----------



## Dextersmom

Beautiful and vibrant as is your trademark. 

QUOTE="Just Violet, post: 30357943, member: 224691"]Off we go with my Bleu Persan hip 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## chowlover2

Just Violet said:


> Off we go with my Bleu Persan hip


 So pretty, and the pink is a nice pop of color with the blue!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful and vibrant as is your trademark.
> 
> 
> 
> Just Violet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off we go with my Bleu Persan hip
Click to expand...




chowlover2 said:


> So pretty, and the pink is a nice pop of color with the blue!



Thanks gals  you know how much i love pop colors


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Off we go with my Bleu Persan hip


Just lovely!  You have such great pieces and you know how to capture them in a picture so beautifully.   You are our eye candy guru!


----------



## Auvina15

Deleted


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful bag and gorgeous heels.





Just Violet said:


> Awesome!!! Lovely combo!!
> 
> 
> Absolutely rock!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much dearest!



Thank you so much my dears!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Bleu Glaci Town today.


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Just lovely!  You have such great pieces and you know how to capture them in a picture so beautifully.   You are our eye candy guru!



Ehehehe lol  Thanks indeed


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Bleu Glaci Town today.
> View attachment 3387845
> View attachment 3387846



Fantastic!!! And girl you are in a fabulous shape!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Bleu Glaci Town today.
> View attachment 3387845
> View attachment 3387846



Lovely Town and outfit!   Agree with JustViolet -- you look great.  Your screen name should be DextersHotMom .


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> Off we go with my Bleu Persan hip



Beautiful blue!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Bleu Glaci Town today.
> View attachment 3387845
> View attachment 3387846



Beautiful colour, looks fantastic on you!


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> Off we go with my Bleu Persan hip


Absolutely gorgeoussss!!
It´s joy to my eyes


----------



## Just Violet

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful blue!





aalinne_72 said:


> Absolutely gorgeoussss!!
> It´s joy to my eyes



So kind of you gals, thanks very much


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Off we go with my Bleu Persan hip


So beautiful!!! Love all the accessories too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Bleu Glaci Town today.
> View attachment 3387845
> View attachment 3387846


So lovely! I really like this Bleu shade!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3387410
> View attachment 3387411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic edge city in gris glace!


Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Megs

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Bleu Glaci Town today.
> View attachment 3387845
> View attachment 3387846



Really love this color!! The bag looks great on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Bleu Glaci Town today.
> View attachment 3387845
> View attachment 3387846


Wowee kazowee with that Town color....I do not remember ever seeing it....BEAUTIFUL everything!


----------



## Kendie26

Megs said:


> Really love this color!! The bag looks great on you!



Ahhhhh Bal peeps! MEGS IS IN THE HOUSE!!! Woot! How exciting is THAT!


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Love your Hobo .... Love your shoes ........ Love your PIC !!!



Thank you Peace! As always, LOVE to "see" you! xox


----------



## Megs

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhh Bal peeps! MEGS IS IN THE HOUSE!!! Woot! How exciting is THAT!



Ha! I have Bal as one of the forums I follow so I see all the new threads and trending threads much easier now! 

Hope the new forum layout is working out ok for you all, feel free to message me any questions you may have!!


----------



## Kendie26

Megs said:


> Ha! I have Bal as one of the forums I follow so I see all the new threads and trending threads much easier now!
> 
> Hope the new forum layout is working out ok for you all, feel free to message me any questions you may have!!


Thanks Megs, you are THE woman!!!  I can't imagine the enormous undertaking you all went through so Congrats to all of you for this major effort! It took me a few days (& still learning) but we are all helping each other out here.The Bal folks here are THE BESTEST!  Many of us are hoping that you can restore our previous photo albums?


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!! Love all the accessories too!!!



Thanks indeed dearest Auvina


----------



## Megs

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks Megs, you are THE woman!!!  I can't imagine the enormous undertaking you all went through so Congrats to all of you for this major effort! It took me a few days (& still learning) but we are all helping each other out here.The Bal folks here are THE BESTEST!  Many of us are hoping that you can restore our previous photo albums?



@Vlad has been working with the techs and devs for over a year on this overhaul so it was a major undertaking. We had to do this because the old platform was crumbling and we thought an update would be helpful to all! I am still getting used to it too. It's brand new, everything is somewhere different, and it can be confusing and frustrating to not be able to click in the place you are used to to make something happen! After a few days it gets easier and we're still tweaking things! 

UGH the photo situation was really a bummer and an unforseen problem. Everyone believed photos would be backed up and transferred fine, and that glitch is causing headaches galore. We are working with a new guy to try to help restore all old photos so you don't have to click links (he is working on a plan) . Same goes for albums. This wasn't supposed to happen and we are working really hard to try to fix it! We will keep you all posted, Vlad and I are working on an FAQ for the new forum to answer some of the most asked questions and explain things a bit more!


----------



## bagcrazingiz

Galet RH City today


----------



## Kendie26

Megs said:


> @Vlad has been working with the techs and devs for over a year on this overhaul so it was a major undertaking. We had to do this because the old platform was crumbling and we thought an update would be helpful to all! I am still getting used to it too. It's brand new, everything is somewhere different, and it can be confusing and frustrating to not be able to click in the place you are used to to make something happen! After a few days it gets easier and we're still tweaking things!
> 
> UGH the photo situation was really a bummer and an unforseen problem. Everyone believed photos would be backed up and transferred fine, and that glitch is causing headaches galore. We are working with a new guy to try to help restore all old photos so you don't have to click links (he is working on a plan) . Same goes for albums. This wasn't supposed to happen and we are working really hard to try to fix it! We will keep you all posted, Vlad and I are working on an FAQ for the new forum to answer some of the most asked questions and explain things a bit more!



Many many thank you's for your replies & info! It's greatly appreciated! All the best[emoji8][emoji1327][emoji162][emoji777][emoji324]


----------



## Harper Quinn

Summerfriend said:


> Pssst . . . there is a OB Town on Yoogi's right now . . . rose gold hardware, though. I have been *thisclose* to buying it for like a week, but have ultimately decided the size isn't right for me. Still . . . that Orange Brûlée looks sooooooo yummy! Hope you find the one you're looking for!





s.tighe said:


> Still not sure how to quote but in response to @Summerfriend above, I believe there is an OB RGH City on Fashionphile too....





Just Violet said:


> I have a crush on this bag!!! Yellow and grey are a stunning match!!!





Kendie26 said:


> AHHHHH HQ HQ HQ sister friend!!!! Yay YOU! (you know what I mean; wink) I'm so close to pulling the trigger on this grey croc in Mini city. Ugh I can't take it. Your mod shot in a diff thread convinced me but I just kind of bought a little something something...shoot me now please! Your shoes are DELIGHTFUL! BIGTIME, Hugs


what did you get girl???!!! wow I love your PT!


muchstuff said:


> I'e seen a  couple of cities recently as well, I'll keep an eye out!





Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful colour!!! You post the best photos!
> 
> The leather looks divine!
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bags, shoes, and nail colours s.tighe!!!



thank you!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pairing HQ!


thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Fantastic!!! And girl you are in a fabulous shape!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful colour, looks fantastic on you!





Just Violet said:


> Fantastic!!! And girl you are in a fabulous shape!!!



Thanks so much JV.....that is very sweet of you to say.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Oh my goodness this thread moves on like wildfire ...but in a good way! Lookin good ladies...bags and bagmommas!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Lovely Town and outfit!   Agree with JustViolet -- you look great.  Your screen name should be DextersHotMom .



HA.....you are a riot IM!!!   Thank you so much for the compliment.....and I like the sound of that screen name.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful colour, looks fantastic on you!



Thank you so much JB!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So lovely! I really like this Bleu shade!!!



Thank you so much Auvina.


----------



## Dextersmom

Megs said:


> Really love this color!! The bag looks great on you!



OMG....thank you so much Megs.  What a lovely surprise and honor it is to have you comment on my post.  I love your taste in bags and have bought a few of my bags after watching you share your experiences with them ( red Disco, gray stingray WOC and black Reissue).  For my next bag(s) I am considering a Chanel rectangular mini and a Hermes Evelyne in PM.....I wish you had these to review and reassure me that they are wise decisions.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Wowee kazowee with that Town color....I do not remember ever seeing it....BEAUTIFUL everything!



Thank you so much friend!!!!


----------



## Megs

Kendie26 said:


> Many many thank you's for your replies & info! It's greatly appreciated! All the best



No prob! Hang in there and we'll do a dance for the handbag goddesses that the images and albums can come back!!!!!


Dextersmom said:


> OMG....thank you so much Megs.  What a lovely surprise and honor it is to have you comment on my post.  I love your taste in bags and have bought a few of my bags after watching you share your experiences with them ( red Disco, gray stingray WOC and black Reissue).  For my next bag(s) I am considering a Chanel rectangular mini and a Hermes Evelyne in PM.....I wish you had these to review and reassure me that they are wise decisions.



I really am glad for this new forum layout I can find all of your threads easier!!!  

So glad to hear you bought those bags after my review! Aren't they amazing?! I could own like 10 Discos! 

I have an Evelyn, let me review that after the 4th of July to share!! Ill post it on purseblog later in July! Good idea


----------



## Dextersmom

Megs said:


> No prob! Hang in there and we'll do a dance for the handbag goddesses that the images and albums can come back!!!!!
> 
> 
> I really am glad for this new forum layout I can find all of your threads easier!!!
> 
> So glad to hear you bought those bags after my review! Aren't they amazing?! I could own like 10 Discos!
> 
> I have an Evelyn, let me review that after the 4th of July to share!! Ill post it on purseblog later in July! Good idea



Um.....YES I have 4 Disco's and I love them so much (red, champagne, rose beige and black). 

So excited that you have an Evelyne and I can't wait for your review and thank you so much Megs!!!


----------



## Megs

Dextersmom said:


> Um.....YES I have 4 Disco's and I love them so much (red, champagne, rose beige and black).
> 
> So excited that you have an Evelyne and I can't wait for your review and thank you so much Megs!!!


 Whhhhaaatttt you got 4!!! Jealous! I should just start scooping them up!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> OMG....thank you so much Megs.  What a lovely surprise and honor it is to have you comment on my post.  I love your taste in bags and have bought a few of my bags after watching you share your experiences with them ( red Disco, gray stingray WOC and black Reissue).  For my next bag(s) I am considering a Chanel rectangular mini and a Hermes Evelyne in PM.....I wish you had these to review and reassure me that they are wise decisions.





Megs said:


> No prob! Hang in there and we'll do a dance for the handbag goddesses that the images and albums can come back!!!!!
> 
> 
> I really am glad for this new forum layout I can find all of your threads easier!!!
> 
> So glad to hear you bought those bags after my review! Aren't they amazing?! I could own like 10 Discos!
> 
> I have an Evelyn, let me review that after the 4th of July to share!! Ill post it on purseblog later in July! Good idea



[emoji1327][emoji322]we are all loving see MEGS!!!! Way to go dearest Dextersmom!![emoji93][emoji119]
Um, since DM mentioned it to you MEGS, I will also confess to the fact that I bought a bright blue BV this week after seeing 1 of YOUR blogs & your blue BV ( I'm waiting for her to arrive). So that purchase is clearly your fault... You can answer to my husband on that one!  [emoji777][emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Megs said:


> Whhhhaaatttt you got 4!!! Jealous! I should just start scooping them up!!



Ha....well I'm jealous of your Evelyne...so we are even!!!  I need to stay AWAY from the Gucci boutique for a while, everything in there is so gorgeous right now.  A few weeks ago I picked up the Tian tote and I am loving it so much!!


----------



## amstevens714

Megs said:


> @Vlad has been working with the techs and devs for over a year on this overhaul so it was a major undertaking. We had to do this because the old platform was crumbling and we thought an update would be helpful to all! I am still getting used to it too. It's brand new, everything is somewhere different, and it can be confusing and frustrating to not be able to click in the place you are used to to make something happen! After a few days it gets easier and we're still tweaking things!
> 
> UGH the photo situation was really a bummer and an unforseen problem. Everyone believed photos would be backed up and transferred fine, and that glitch is causing headaches galore. We are working with a new guy to try to help restore all old photos so you don't have to click links (he is working on a plan) . Same goes for albums. This wasn't supposed to happen and we are working really hard to try to fix it! We will keep you all posted, Vlad and I are working on an FAQ for the new forum to answer some of the most asked questions and explain things a bit more!



Thank you so much for all the hard work!! [emoji177]


----------



## rx4dsoul

This one today :


----------



## Dextersmom

Hey rx....I think we are bag twins...or maybe cousins.  Don't know if you saw my post this morning, but I wore my Town in the same color, I believe.  Neiman Marcus called it Bleu Glaci, but I never knew if this was the true name.  What color is yours???



rx4dsoul said:


> This one today :


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Good morning Bal ladies~kindest thanks for all of your lovely compliments, as always.
> Iamminda~you started of my day with a nice smile/chuckle with your "VIP--for Purse!!" That's awesome!
> Seagulz~my PartTime is either 08 or 09....the problem is I bought my 3 black Bals all relatively close in time to 1 another so I struggle to remember exactly each year with each one of them!
> Jaidybug~it's great that if fit those 2 wine bottles for the BYOB restaurant but I was paranoid that I was doing more stretch damage to the handles so I was thrilled leaving the restaurant with a much lighter bag!
> Have a rockin' Bal day y'all! ....smooches



Hey Kendie, when you have a minute, will you share with this low tech girl how you did this fancy multiple quote thingy?  I don't know how.  Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Hey rx....I think we are bag twins...or maybe cousins. [emoji2] Don't know if you saw my post this morning, but I wore my Town in the same color, I believe.  Neiman Marcus called it Bleu Glaci, but I never knew if this was the true name.  What color is yours???


Hello cuz!!! I think your town is the Bluette I think I saw that on you a while bag (you have an amazing diverse collection!) ...our babies are a brighter blue in the sun...hints jst the slightest bit of purple in the shade...at times looks like bright denim blue.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Hello cuz!!! I think your town is the Bluette I think I saw that on you a while bag (you have an amazing diverse collection!) ...our babies are a brighter blue in the sun...hints jst the slightest bit of purple in the shade...at times looks like bright denim blue.



Ah Bluette.....thank you so much rx....you are brilliant, and I can easily remember that name because I have a Prada tote in Bluette.....I'll have to post a pic of that one sometime soon.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bal Blues are difficult to capture. This is Bluette from 2013 F/W. Saira IDd the color for me and said that it wasnt widely released.


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you so much.  That explains it then.  Yours is the only other that I've ever seen. 



rx4dsoul said:


> Bal Blues are difficult to capture. This is Bluette from 2013 F/W. Saira IDd the color for me and said that it wasnt widely released.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Envelope clutch is out too...I might be having a dressier event later. 

Ok..im officially done hogging the thread for now. [emoji1]


----------



## rx4dsoul

^Eh...pics posted 2x and it's a struggle to edit so im leaving that post as is. [emoji2]


----------



## Dextersmom

Lovely. 



rx4dsoul said:


> Envelope clutch is out too...I might be having a dressier event later.
> 
> Ok..im officially done hogging the thread for now. [emoji1]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely. [emoji813]


Thank you Dear.


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Bleu Glaci Town today.
> View attachment 3387845
> View attachment 3387846



You look perfect girl~


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> You look perfect girl~



Thank you so much!


----------



## Just Violet

Megs said:


> @Vlad has been working with the techs and devs for over a year on this overhaul so it was a major undertaking. We had to do this because the old platform was crumbling and we thought an update would be helpful to all! I am still getting used to it too. It's brand new, everything is somewhere different, and it can be confusing and frustrating to not be able to click in the place you are used to to make something happen! After a few days it gets easier and we're still tweaking things!
> 
> UGH the photo situation was really a bummer and an unforseen problem. Everyone believed photos would be backed up and transferred fine, and that glitch is causing headaches galore. We are working with a new guy to try to help restore all old photos so you don't have to click links (he is working on a plan) . Same goes for albums. This wasn't supposed to happen and we are working really hard to try to fix it! We will keep you all posted, Vlad and I are working on an FAQ for the new forum to answer some of the most asked questions and explain things a bit more!



Thank you very much for all your hard work and efforts. Really appreciated. I love that the updated app is working too, because it's much easier to me having fun here using my iPhone  so many Thanks once again. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Just Violet

rx4dsoul said:


> Bal Blues are difficult to capture. This is Bluette from 2013 F/W. Saira IDd the color for me and said that it wasnt widely released.





rx4dsoul said:


> Envelope clutch is out too...I might be having a dressier event later.
> 
> Ok..im officially done hogging the thread for now. [emoji1]



I really love this shade of blue, it's so versatile!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Bal Blues are difficult to capture. This is Bluette from 2013 F/W. Saira IDd the color for me and said that it wasnt widely released.


Now she is a real gem.....omg that color is phenomenal....perfect picture. I'm totally jealous of this one


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hey Kendie, when you have a minute, will you share with this low tech girl how you did this fancy multiple quote thingy?  I don't know how.  Thanks.



our dear MUCHSTUFF figured this out & posted it in her toolbox thread....this is how I was able to do it on my laptop. (I find multi-quote easier on my iPhone though....that way seems to be the same way as before the platform change.)...............................................

OK click "+quote" for all messages that you want to include except the last one, on that one you click "reply" much like the old format. Once you've done that, at bottom right there's a box that says "insert quote". Click that and it pulls up a window that says "quote these messages". 
IMHO there's a glitch. Or I'm a glitch, either one. I can get it to work but if I decide I want to change anything and start over it seems to have a memory so if I attempt to redo my multi quote it duplicates everything. Still trying to figure it out and I haven't tried using my iPhone yet for anything! Gaaahhhh....


----------



## Harper Quinn

Megs said:


> Whhhhaaatttt you got 4!!! Jealous! I should just start scooping them up!!


Wow this is lik


Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous bag and shoes.





Dextersmom said:


> Um.....YES I have 4 Disco's and I love them so much (red, champagne, rose beige and black).
> 
> So excited that you have an Evelyne and I can't wait for your review and thank you so much Megs!!!





Megs said:


> Whhhhaaatttt you got 4!!! Jealous! I should just start scooping them up!!



this is like the Balenciaga Disco club


----------



## Harper Quinn

rx4dsoul said:


> This one today :


love!


----------



## Jaidybug

rx4dsoul said:


> This one today :



Wow, what a beautiful blue!!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Thank you kind ladies! [emoji11]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Okay Im curious if anybody else sees my smoochie emoji from my post above...I just blew a big kiss to all the gorgeous Bal ladies in here !


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Okay Im curious if anybody else sees my smoochie emoji from my post above...I just blew a big kiss to all the gorgeous Bal ladies in here !



Yes.....I can see it....and thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> our dear MUCHSTUFF figured this out & posted it in her toolbox thread....this is how I was able to do it on my laptop. (I find multi-quote easier on my iPhone though....that way seems to be the same way as before the platform change.)...............................................
> 
> OK click "+quote" for all messages that you want to include except the last one, on that one you click "reply" much like the old format. Once you've done that, at bottom right there's a box that says "insert quote". Click that and it pulls up a window that says "quote these messages".
> IMHO there's a glitch. Or I'm a glitch, either one. I can get it to work but if I decide I want to change anything and start over it seems to have a memory so if I attempt to redo my multi quote it duplicates everything. Still trying to figure it out and I haven't tried using my iPhone yet for anything! Gaaahhhh....



Thank you so much Kendie (and muchstuff)!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3388571
> 
> Wow this is lik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is like the Balenciaga Disco club



Good morning HQ.....I mean Disco twin!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3388571
> 
> Wow this is lik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is like the Balenciaga Disco club



Nice!


----------



## Luv n bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Envelope clutch is out too...I might be having a dressier event later.
> 
> Ok..im officially done hogging the thread for now. [emoji1]



Lovely...love the blue!


----------



## Just Violet

rx4dsoul said:


> Okay Im curious if anybody else sees my smoochie emoji from my post above...I just blew a big kiss to all the gorgeous Bal ladies in here !



I saw it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Going out with my black Bal today!


----------



## Dextersmom

Yoshi1296 said:


> Going out with my black Bal today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388822



The leather looks amazing!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Yoshi1296 said:


> Going out with my black Bal today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388822





Dextersmom said:


> Good morning HQ.....I mean Disco twin!!!


awesome!!!


tigertrixie said:


> Nice!


thank you!


Yoshi1296 said:


> Going out with my black Bal today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388822


gorge!


----------



## Kendie26

Yoshi1296 said:


> Going out with my black Bal today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388822


Bag twins! Yours is super duper FAB....leather is beyond awesome....know which year? One of the very best bags created EVER (imho)!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Yoshi1296 said:


> Going out with my black Bal today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388822


Lovely leather my triplet.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tigertrixie said:


> Lovely...love the blue!


Thank you !


----------



## Jaidybug

Yoshi1296 said:


> Going out with my black Bal today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388822



Beautiful, so glossy!


----------



## Luv n bags

This lucky bag came to paradise with me!


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> This lucky bag came to paradise with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388988



Magnificent bag & view..have a wonderful time![emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

tigertrixie said:


> This lucky bag came to paradise with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388988



What a gorgeous travel companion you have.


----------



## Honeylicious

*Beautiful~  I love Bal blues!  My BM is at a very sad stage already  *



rx4dsoul said:


> Envelope clutch is out too...I might be having a dressier event later.
> Ok..im officially done hogging the thread for now. [emoji1]


----------



## Auvina15

tigertrixie said:


> This lucky bag came to paradise with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388988


Love love this color! The leather looks divine too!!! Nice shot!!!


Yoshi1296 said:


> Going out with my black Bal today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388822


Beautiful bag!!!


rx4dsoul said:


> Bal Blues are difficult to capture. This is Bluette from 2013 F/W. Saira IDd the color for me and said that it wasnt widely released.


Love this blue shade! Stunning!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Dextersmom said:


> The leather looks amazing!!





Harper Quinn said:


> awesome!!!
> 
> thank you!
> 
> gorge!





Kendie26 said:


> Bag twins! Yours is super duper FAB....leather is beyond awesome....know which year? One of the very best bags created EVER (imho)!!!



It is from 2014!



rx4dsoul said:


> Lovely leather my triplet.





Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful, so glossy!





Auvina15 said:


> Love love this color! The leather looks divine too!!! Nice shot!!!
> 
> Beautiful bag!!!
> 
> Love this blue shade! Stunning!!!



THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!!!!!!! Love your Bals as well!!!!!!


----------



## Just Violet

To the train station to meet my niece with my black bowling.


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> To the train station to meet my niece with my black bowling.
> View attachment 3389339


Really nice, enjoy, have a great day!!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> To the train station to meet my niece with my black bowling.
> View attachment 3389339


So jazzy & styling!  I can't stop looking at the larger chain link bracelet & the sneaks...so cool! Hmmm, will your niece beg you to give her some of Auntie JV's items!! Have fun!


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> Really nice, enjoy, have a great day!!


Thank you my dear Aalinne 



Kendie26 said:


> So jazzy & styling!  I can't stop looking at the larger chain link bracelet & the sneaks...so cool! Hmmm, will your niece beg you to give her some of Auntie JV's items!! Have fun!



Thanks !!! Eheheh lol...actually i have already gave here 2 first (an amethyst and a vermillion both from '08) so she's quite satisfied so far


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Thank you my dear Aalinne
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !!! Eheheh lol...actually i have already gave here 2 first (an amethyst and a vermillion both from '08) so she's quite satisfied so far


Oh WOW, can I become your neice too JV!! (Tehehe) That's so very generous of you! No wonder she's so happy/satisfied!


----------



## rx4dsoul

@Just Violet !  I love the shape and style! How much does it fit compared to a regular city?


----------



## Just Violet

rx4dsoul said:


> @Just Violet !  I love the shape and style! How much does it fit compared to a regular city?



It is comfortable and roomy as well, i can put lots of things inside it. It's not bigger as the city, but it's a perfect size for a petite girl like me (1,56 cm). Used crossbody with its longstrap is a good mix between a mini city and a town in my opinion. Used by hand probably it can be similar to the small LV alma. Here are some comparison pics between city-bowling-mini city.


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Oh WOW, can I become your neice too JV!! (Tehehe) That's so very generous of you! No wonder she's so happy/satisfied!



Eheheh she's a lucky girl  lol !!!


----------



## Kendie26

Super casual Friday today with my 06 ink Twiggy ( she & i have gone through lots together![emoji4])


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just Violet said:


> To the train station to meet my niece with my black bowling.
> View attachment 3389339



So pretty!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kendie26 said:


> Super casual Friday today with my 06 ink Twiggy ( she & i have gone through lots together![emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389480



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> To the train station to meet my niece with my black bowling.
> View attachment 3389339



Love the look of the bowling, thanks for the comparison pics


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Super casual Friday today with my 06 ink Twiggy ( she & i have gone through lots together![emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389480



Lovely!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Super casual Friday today with my 06 ink Twiggy ( she & i have gone through lots together![emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389480



I love this color!!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Yoshi1296 said:


> So pretty!





Jaidybug said:


> Love the look of the bowling, thanks for the comparison pics



Thank you girls


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> To the train station to meet my niece with my black bowling.
> View attachment 3389339



What a beautiful bag!!  When it comes down to it, black and gold is just hard to beat, imo.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> It is comfortable and roomy as well, i can put lots of things inside it. It's not bigger as the city, but it's a perfect size for a petite girl like me (1,56 cm). Used crossbody with its longstrap is a good mix between a mini city and a town in my opinion. Used by hand probably it can be similar to the small LV alma. Here are some comparison pics between city-bowling-mini city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389460
> View attachment 3389461
> View attachment 3389463
> View attachment 3389464



What an artist's eye you have JV!!  I feel like I am looking at a gallery showing.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> To the train station to meet my niece with my black bowling.
> View attachment 3389339



Hi JV, I have a question for you.  I am thinking of adding a Valentino bracelet to my collection and wondered how you like yours?


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Super casual Friday today with my 06 ink Twiggy ( she & i have gone through lots together![emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389480



Fabulous!!! Ink is SOOO beautiful!!  I have those flips too, my friend.


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Super casual Friday today with my 06 ink Twiggy ( she & i have gone through lots together![emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389480


So pretty..￼
Can't help, I'm so in luv with oldies.. And this one seems to say: Hey, this is ME, the one and only 04 eggplant,  most gorgeous purpple color Bal has ever produced (and what a leather!!)

This Flower will never fade, will never die.. (Bloodflowers/The Cure)


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> It is comfortable and roomy as well, i can put lots of things inside it. It's not bigger as the city, but it's a perfect size for a petite girl like me (1,56 cm). Used crossbody with its longstrap is a good mix between a mini city and a town in my opinion. Used by hand probably it can be similar to the small LV alma. Here are some comparison pics between city-bowling-mini city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389460
> View attachment 3389461
> View attachment 3389463
> View attachment 3389464


Great comparison shots, Balenciaga should adquire your photograph services dear, you make these beauties looking so badly desirable..


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful bag!!  When it comes down to it, black and gold is just hard to beat, imo.





Dextersmom said:


> What an artist's eye you have JV!!  I feel like I am looking at a gallery showing.





Dextersmom said:


> Hi JV, I have a question for you.  I am thinking of adding a Valentino bracelet to my collection and wondered how you like yours?



First of all thanks indeed! When i took the comparison pics i thought that they were not so good as my usual pics, so your appreciation really pleased me!!
About the rockstud bracelets....you absolutely should get them!!!! I truely love all mine and i think they are perfect to be matched with Bal bags and Bal bracelets (as you can see in most of my pics my fav bracelets combo is Bal+V+MarcJacobs). I absolutely will get other soon.


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> Great comparison shots, Balenciaga should adquire your photograph services dear, you make these beauties looking so badly desirable..



Thank you!!!! So kind of you!!! I'd like to be part of Balenciaga's world


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> To the train station to meet my niece with my black bowling.
> View attachment 3389339



Beautiful bowling bag and accessories!   Even your sneakers are super stylish .  Hope you have a great visit with your niece.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Super casual Friday today with my 06 ink Twiggy ( she & i have gone through lots together![emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389480



Love this ink twiggy!!!   Cute TB sandals.   Happy Friday!


----------



## peacebabe

Bad bad girl ..... bad photos too !!! Because it makes me "itchy" for a Mini Bowling now !!! 



Just Violet said:


> It is comfortable and roomy as well, i can put lots of things inside it. It's not bigger as the city, but it's a perfect size for a petite girl like me (1,56 cm). Used crossbody with its longstrap is a good mix between a mini city and a town in my opinion. Used by hand probably it can be similar to the small LV alma. Here are some comparison pics between city-bowling-mini city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389460
> View attachment 3389461
> View attachment 3389463
> View attachment 3389464


----------



## peacebabe

Lucky girl with a beautiful bag! I always love Twiggy, and it gets even sweeter in Ink ! 



Kendie26 said:


> Super casual Friday today with my 06 ink Twiggy ( she & i have gone through lots together![emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389480


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> First of all thanks indeed! When i took the comparison pics i thought that they were not so good as my usual pics, so your appreciation really pleased me!!
> About the rockstud bracelets....you absolutely should get them!!!! I truely love all mine and i think they are perfect to be matched with Bal bags and Bal bracelets (as you can see in most of my pics my fav bracelets combo is Bal+V+MarcJacobs). I absolutely will get other soon.



Thank you so much for your reply!!


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bowling bag and accessories!   Even your sneakers are super stylish .  Hope you have a great visit with your niece.


Thanks so much!! I love that sneakers!!  



peacebabe said:


> Bad bad girl ..... bad photos too !!! Because it makes me "itchy" for a Mini Bowling now !!!


Eheheh so funny !!!  lol



Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!!


My pleasure indeed


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Lucky girl with a beautiful bag! I always love Twiggy, and it gets even sweeter in Ink !





Yoshi1296 said:


> Gorgeous!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Lovely!





Just Violet said:


> I love this color!!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Fabulous!!! Ink is SOOO beautiful!!  I have those flips too, my friend.





aalinne_72 said:


> So pretty..￼
> Can't help, I'm so in luv with oldies.. And this one seems to say: Hey, this is ME, the one and only 04 eggplant,  most gorgeous purpple color Bal has ever produced (and what a leather!!)
> 
> This Flower will never fade, will never die.. (Bloodflowers/The Cure)





Iamminda said:


> Love this ink twiggy!!!   Cute TB sandals.   Happy Friday!



MANY thankyou's dearest Bal club! You gals are the BESTEST on the planet!
Peace~I'm with you! You are my Twiggy partner-in-crime!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> It is comfortable and roomy as well, i can put lots of things inside it. It's not bigger as the city, but it's a perfect size for a petite girl like me (1,56 cm). Used crossbody with its longstrap is a good mix between a mini city and a town in my opinion. Used by hand probably it can be similar to the small LV alma. Here are some comparison pics between city-bowling-mini city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389460
> View attachment 3389461
> View attachment 3389463
> View attachment 3389464


Fantastic size comparisons & wowee those colors...yummy!! Go girl!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Fabulous!!! Ink is SOOO beautiful!!  I have those flips too, my friend.


Hey girlfriend! Flop Twins! OMG mine are so freakin LOUD though.


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Thank you!!!! So kind of you!!! I'd like to be part of Balenciaga's world


Yes, aalinne is soooooo right!!! We need you as Bal's premier photographer & artistic director!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, aalinne is soooooo right!!! We need you as Bal's premier photographer & artistic director!!!



Ehehehe i'd be like Alice in Wonderland  dreaming doesn't cost anything  lol


----------



## rx4dsoul

Just Violet said:


> It is comfortable and roomy as well, i can put lots of things inside it. It's not bigger as the city, but it's a perfect size for a petite girl like me (1,56 cm). Used crossbody with its longstrap is a good mix between a mini city and a town in my opinion. Used by hand probably it can be similar to the small LV alma. Here are some comparison pics between city-bowling-mini city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389460
> View attachment 3389461
> View attachment 3389463
> View attachment 3389464


This pics are killing me!!! 
Gorgeous trio you got there....
And yes, I think i love this version of the Alma than anything LV ever put out!


----------



## rx4dsoul

@Kendie26 : you have the most amazing diverse collection! The lizard bal and this ink twiggy are total eyecatchers. [emoji7]


----------



## Yoshi1296

rx4dsoul said:


> This one today :



So beautiful!!


----------



## Just Violet

rx4dsoul said:


> This pics are killing me!!!
> Gorgeous trio you got there....
> And yes, I think i love this version of the Alma than anything LV ever put out!



You're welcome  i had fun taking this comparison pics


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> @Kendie26 : you have the most amazing diverse collection! The lizard bal and this ink twiggy are total eyecatchers. [emoji7]


Wow, that's so very kind of you rx, but back at you! Your collection is gorgeous! I just saw your post in the thread looking for opinion on Bal ME clutch vs an LV & your 2 pics posted are (no joke) literally 2 of my very favorite pics I've ever seen....stunningly mesmerizing!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Out & about with my 2010 outremer rggh city and a massive armparty


----------



## t4ukee

Looking cool. love these blue bags.


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Out & about with my 2010 outremer rggh city and a massive armparty
> View attachment 3390568


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Out & about with my 2010 outremer rggh city and a massive armparty
> View attachment 3390568


Ahhhh what is better, that ridiculously stunning Outremer or the "massive"(love your descriptor JV!!) armstack?! So fabulous! What is the bracelet furthest on left that resembles a piece of coral (not color coral, like a piece of coral reef....well, you know what I mean! 
And WHO do we contact at Bal to get JV hired as their fashion photographer as someone so wisely suggested yesterday!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Going to meet our new Goddaughter today![emoji4][emoji322] & bringing my Chèvre Pearly Bronze First ( color name is odd to me since I see mainly grey, no bronze!) happy weekend Bal gang!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Going to meet our new Goddaughter today![emoji4][emoji322] & bringing my Chèvre Pearly Bronze First ( color name is odd to me since I see mainly grey, no bronze!) happy weekend Bal gang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390597



I love bronze!!! I have to add it to my wishlist!!! Happy weekend gals


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhh what is better, that ridiculously stunning Outremer or the "massive"(love your descriptor JV!!) armstack?! So fabulous! What is the bracelet furthest on left that resembles a piece of coral (not color coral, like a piece of coral reef....well, you know what I mean!
> And WHO do we contact at Bal to get JV hired as their fashion photographer as someone so wisely suggested yesterday!!!



Thanks indeed, to kind as usual 
Well...maybe in my next life i will  work for Bal 
The bracelet with coral shape is a cute one (i purchased in a no brand shop) that got when i was on holiday some years ago by the sea. I got it in 4 colors (turquoise, this one, pink and white).


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Out & about with my 2010 outremer rggh city and a massive armparty
> View attachment 3390568



Fantastic as usual!  I love the bow you tied on your bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Going to meet our new Goddaughter today![emoji4][emoji322] & bringing my Chèvre Pearly Bronze First ( color name is odd to me since I see mainly grey, no bronze!) happy weekend Bal gang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390597



LOVE this bag!  Enjoy this special day.


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out to run errands with my RG Hip and Minnetonka booties.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Going out to run errands with my RG Hip and Minnetonka booties.
> View attachment 3390667



I think you are the best testimonial for the hip style because your body is amazing and this bag fits perfect on you!!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Fantastic as usual!  I love the bow you tied on your bag!



Thanks dearest  i love adding hermes bows on my Bal, such a great combo IMO


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> I think you are the best testimonial for the hip style because your body is amazing and this bag fits perfect in you!!!!



Thanks so much Just Violet!!  That is a lovely thing to say.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> Super casual Friday today with my 06 ink Twiggy ( she & i have gone through lots together![emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389480


beautiful ❤️


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Going out to run errands with my RG Hip and Minnetonka booties.
> View attachment 3390667



Cute


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Cute



Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Out & about with my 2010 outremer rggh city and a massive armparty
> View attachment 3390568


Love love love this outremer color!   That is like the perfect blue and the scarf is lovely with it.  You always have the best arm party.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Going out to run errands with my RG Hip and Minnetonka booties.
> View attachment 3390667



You look great!!!!   Love those booties (me fringe girl) -- I used to have a few pairs of Minnetonka moccasins (not sure if they still sell those anymore).   Happy Saturday.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Going to meet our new Goddaughter today![emoji4][emoji322] & bringing my Chèvre Pearly Bronze First ( color name is odd to me since I see mainly grey, no bronze!) happy weekend Bal gang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390597


What a beautiful bag and those pretty flowers (hydrangea?) provide a gorgeous backdrop!   The leather on your bag looks so good.  Hope you had a great visit.


----------



## pzammie

Out with my 2013 Tangerine First [emoji171]


----------



## chowlover2

Just Violet said:


> Out & about with my 2010 outremer rggh city and a massive armparty
> View attachment 3390568


 Swoon!


----------



## chowlover2

pzammie said:


> Out with my 2013 Tangerine First [emoji171]
> View attachment 3390750
> View attachment 3390752
> View attachment 3390754


So pretty for summer!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look great!!!!   Love those booties (me fringe girl) -- I used to have a few pairs of Minnetonka moccasins (not sure if they still sell those anymore).   Happy Saturday.



Thanks IM!!  They sell Minnetonka online at Nordstrom.  That's where I got mine and they run one whole size big, btw (I am an 8 but ordered a 7 and they are perfect).


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> Out with my 2013 Tangerine First [emoji171]
> View attachment 3390750
> View attachment 3390752
> View attachment 3390754



Your bag is SO pretty!!  I wish they would bring that color back!!


----------



## pzammie

Dextersmom said:


> Your bag is SO pretty!!  I wish they would bring that color back!!



Thanks Dextersmom. I am enjoying it!  So summery[emoji4]


----------



## anne1218

Feels like a brandnew bag after I dyed it black from its original sky blue color


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Love love love this outremer color!   That is like the perfect blue and the scarf is lovely with it.  You always have the best arm party.


Thanks sweetie 



pzammie said:


> Out with my 2013 Tangerine First [emoji171]
> View attachment 3390750
> View attachment 3390752
> View attachment 3390754


I love it!! Such a pretty color!!



chowlover2 said:


> Swoon!


Thanks 



anne1218 said:


> View attachment 3390766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like a brandnew bag after I dyed it black from its original sky blue color



You did a great job!!! Good girl


----------



## Dextersmom

anne1218 said:


> View attachment 3390766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like a brandnew bag after I dyed it black from its original sky blue color



Nice!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chores are all done and am now heading to the beach with my RG Lagon Hip, Free People tunic as a swimsuit cover up
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and my Olukai flips.


----------



## pzammie

Dextersmom- u and ur [emoji162]s r always gorgeous!![emoji160][emoji156]


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Out with my 2013 Tangerine First [emoji171]
> View attachment 3390750
> View attachment 3390752
> View attachment 3390754



What a great color!


----------



## pzammie

Iamminda said:


> What a great color!



Thanks Iamminda![emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Chores are all done and am now heading to the beach with my RG Lagon Hip, Free People tunic as a swimsuit cover up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Olukai flips.



Super cute tunic!!!  Love Lagon.  Great day for going to the beach -- have fun!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Chores are all done and am now heading to the beach with my RG Lagon Hip, Free People tunic as a swimsuit cover up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Olukai flips.



Lagon is stunning!!! Enjoy the beach


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Going out to run errands with my RG Hip and Minnetonka booties.
> View attachment 3390667


Another "You got in goin' on girl" look!! Super cute booties & that tank color looks amazing on you. Your bracelet collection is inspiring me to find a special one.


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> beautiful ❤️


Merci HQ!! So i finally saw a Bal croc yesterday (sadly they didn't have your grey color)....it was quite a looker...hugs!


----------



## Auvina15

pzammie said:


> Out with my 2013 Tangerine First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390750
> View attachment 3390752
> View attachment 3390754


So cute!!! Beautiful color!!!


Dextersmom said:


> Chores are all done and am now heading to the beach with my RG Lagon Hip, Free People tunic as a swimsuit cover up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Olukai flips.


wow beautiful tunic( I have one too, love it )and super cute bag Dextersmom!!! Have a wonderful weekend!!!


Just Violet said:


> Out & about with my 2010 outremer rggh city and a massive armparty
> View attachment 3390568


Just gorgeous!!!!


Kendie26 said:


> Going to meet our new Goddaughter today![emoji4][emoji322] & bringing my Chèvre Pearly Bronze First ( color name is odd to me since I see mainly grey, no bronze!) happy weekend Bal gang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390597


Stunning classic!!! Love chèvre!!! Enjoy your weekend Kendie!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Chores are all done and am now heading to the beach with my RG Lagon Hip, Free People tunic as a swimsuit cover up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Olukai flips.





Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful bag and those pretty flowers (hydrangea?) provide a gorgeous backdrop!   The leather on your bag looks so good.  Hope you had a great visit.





pzammie said:


> Out with my 2013 Tangerine First [emoji171]
> View attachment 3390750
> View attachment 3390752
> View attachment 3390754





anne1218 said:


> View attachment 3390766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like a brandnew bag after I dyed it black from its original sky blue color


DM~Prettiest tunic EVER....major drool 
Iamminda~thank you & yes we have many hydrangea bushes (1 of my favorites in garden) & I so thought of you today meeting our goddaughter....I laughed to myself remembering your comments about your daughter & "code"....& then I got nervous thinking, "uh oh this little beauty is probably going to want my Bals someday!""" haha
pzammie~ah yes, sigh over that truly happy tangerine color...looks GREAT!
anne1218~Very impressive job dying your Bal ! She definitely looks new & quite stunning! Congrats


----------



## Kendie26

[QUOTE="Auvina15, 

Stunning classic!!! Love chèvre!!! Enjoy your weekend Kendie!!![/QUOTE]
Thank you kindly Auvina (love this name)...hope all is wonderful with you & back at you on the weekend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> DM~Prettiest tunic EVER....major drool
> Iamminda~thank you & yes we have many hydrangea bushes (1 of my favorites in garden) & I so thought of you today meeting our goddaughter....I laughed to myself remembering your comments about your daughter & "code"....& then I got nervous thinking, "uh oh this little beauty is probably going to want my Bals someday!""" haha
> pzammie~ah yes, sigh over that truly happy tangerine color...looks GREAT!
> anne1218~Very impressive job dying your Bal ! She definitely looks new & quite stunning! Congrats



Thank you so much everyone for your kind words!!!  The beach was beautiful today, around 74 degrees.  This is my first time multi-quoting, so I hope it works!!  Thank you to Kendie and muchstuff for explaining the process to this slow-to-learn-technology girl. 


pzammie said:


> Dextersmom- u and ur [emoji162]s r always gorgeous!![emoji160][emoji156]





Iamminda said:


> Super cute tunic!!!  Love Lagon.  Great day for going to the beach -- have fun!





Just Violet said:


> Lagon is stunning!!! Enjoy the beach





Kendie26 said:


> Another "You got in goin' on girl" look!! Super cute booties & that tank color looks amazing on you. Your bracelet collection is inspiring me to find a special one.





Auvina15 said:


> So cute!!! Beautiful color!!!
> 
> wow beautiful tunic( I have one too, love it )and super cute bag Dextersmom!!! Have a wonderful weekend!!!
> 
> Just gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Stunning classic!!! Love chèvre!!! Enjoy your weekend Kendie!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> Chores are all done and am now heading to the beach with my RG Lagon Hip, Free People tunic as a swimsuit cover up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Olukai flips.


Great look for the beach!


----------



## Dextersmom

chowlover2 said:


> Great look for the beach!



Thank you chowlover2.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Going to meet our new Goddaughter today![emoji4][emoji322] & bringing my Chèvre Pearly Bronze First ( color name is odd to me since I see mainly grey, no bronze!) happy weekend Bal gang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390597


Sooo pretty! I can see the hints of bronze in there !


----------



## rx4dsoul

pzammie said:


> Out with my 2013 Tangerine First [emoji171]
> View attachment 3390750
> View attachment 3390752
> View attachment 3390754


Another gorgeous First!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Chores are all done and am now heading to the beach with my RG Lagon Hip, Free People tunic as a swimsuit cover up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Olukai flips. [emoji813]


Hello dear! Can i have that dress!!! There. Outright begging. LOL


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Hello dear! Can i have that dress!!! There. Outright begging. LOL



You are very sweet and funny rx!  And by the way I think this tunic/dress is on sale at Nordstrom.


----------



## peacebabe

+10 !!!!



Just Violet said:


> I think you are the best testimonial for the hip style because your body is amazing and this bag fits perfect on you!!!!


----------



## aksaiyo

Black Hamilton First and its mini me  I like this pic so much I already turned it into my avatar


----------



## chowlover2

aksaiyo said:


> Black Hamilton First and its mini me  I like this pic so much I already turned it into my avatar
> View attachment 3391375


I love it!


----------



## Just Violet

Last day with my brother and niece before they come back home so i celebrate this weekend with them wearing my fav colors and miss '07 Violet envelope  happy sunday gals


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You are very sweet and funny rx!  And by the way I think this tunic/dress is on sale at Nordstrom.





rx4dsoul said:


> Sooo pretty! I can see the hints of bronze in there !





rx4dsoul said:


> Hello dear! Can i have that dress!!! There. Outright begging. LOL


Look at you Ms Techie Dextersmom w/ the multi-quotes! Bravo!! That credit is all for Ms muchstuff (I only copied/pasted her info) See the "fighting" you cause DM on threads for all of your items! Rx is trying to move in my begging style....hahaha
Rx4dsoul ~thank you & I seriously must have some color blindness going on as I only see grey in my pearly bronze First...I wanted it to look more bronzy brown when I bought it online but since I love grey too, I kept it.


----------



## Kendie26

aksaiyo said:


> Black Hamilton First and its mini me  I like this pic so much I already turned it into my avatar
> View attachment 3391375


Beautiful bag & pic/avatar!! Don't you just love the matte gold hardware (I have same hamilton First in diff color but I soooooo love the HW)


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Last day with my brother and niece before they come back home so i celebrate this weekend with them wearing my fav colors and miss '07 Violet envelope  happy sunday gals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391426


 C-O-L-O-R...ahhh! That ring is a show stopper/beauty! Have fun w/ family!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Look at you Ms Techie Dextersmom w/ the multi-quotes! Bravo!! That credit is all for Ms muchstuff (I only copied/pasted her info) See the "fighting" you cause DM on threads for all of your items! Rx is trying to move in my begging style....hahaha[emoji3]
> Rx4dsoul ~thank you & I seriously must have some color blindness going on as I only see grey in my pearly bronze First...I wanted it to look more bronzy brown when I bought it online but since I love grey too, I kept it.


So which gray gets more use? This one or your lovely Anthra Rosegold Clutch?


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> +10 !!!!



Thank you peacebabe!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Last day with my brother and niece before they come back home so i celebrate this weekend with them wearing my fav colors and miss '07 Violet envelope  happy sunday gals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391426



OMG......everything you have on is so bright and GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Dextersmom

aksaiyo said:


> Black Hamilton First and its mini me  I like this pic so much I already turned it into my avatar
> View attachment 3391375



Beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> So which gray gets more use? This one or your lovely Anthra Rosegold Clutch?



Hmm, the pearly bronze First but only because I've had her a little longer ( since I just got the clutch)...plus I use them for different purposes.  I am in love with the leather & sheen on the pearly First. I'm still daydreaming about your stellar clutch pics & only wish I looked half that good carrying mine! Forgot to mention I'm also lusting after that bracelet in your clutch pic [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## Summerfriend

Took my black City to church this morning (with Fluevog Rushmores - my favorite summer sandals).  (And what appears to be a unicorn casualty next to me.)


----------



## Dextersmom

Summerfriend said:


> Took my black City to church this morning (with Fluevog Rushmores - my favorite summer sandals).  (And what appears to be a unicorn casualty next to me.)
> View attachment 3391676



I love you entire outfit....and the unicorn!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with classic black envelope,  LNA tee, SE sandals and a Chan Luu wrap bracelet. Happy Sunday.


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> C-O-L-O-R...ahhh! That ring is a show stopper/beauty! Have fun w/ family!





Dextersmom said:


> OMG......everything you have on is so bright and GORGEOUS!!



Thank you indeed girls


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Today with classic black envelope,  LNA tee, SE sandals and a Chan Luu wrap bracelet. Happy Sunday.



Wow !!!! Those sandals are perfectly matched with the clutch!!


----------



## Summerfriend

Dextersmom said:


> I love you entire outfit....and the unicorn!!



Thank you! 

I am also a big Chan Luu fan. Love your bracelet and clutch. You continue to be my Envelope Clutch muse . . . that is definitely next on my list!


----------



## Iamminda

aksaiyo said:


> Black Hamilton First and its mini me  I like this pic so much I already turned it into my avatar
> View attachment 3391375


I love it all!  I can see why you are using this pic for your avatar.  I saw your lovely mod shots using your new long strap.  I am debating if I should I get one for my black First.


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Last day with my brother and niece before they come back home so i celebrate this weekend with them wearing my fav colors and miss '07 Violet envelope  happy sunday gals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391426



Just Gorgeous, Just Violet .  I love everything on you.  I enjoyed looking at each beautiful item -- talk about eye candy galore.  That ring is out of this world. Your shirt!!! Enjoy your day with your brother and niece!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Look at you Ms Techie Dextersmom w/ the multi-quotes! Bravo!! That credit is all for Ms muchstuff (I only copied/pasted her info) See the "fighting" you cause DM on threads for all of your items! Rx is trying to move in my begging style....hahaha
> Rx4dsoul ~thank you & I seriously must have some color blindness going on as I only see grey in my pearly bronze First...I wanted it to look more bronzy brown when I bought it online but since I love grey too, I kept it.


You meant Rx4dsoul is trying to take MY 1st in line spot for DM's hand me downs .


----------



## Iamminda

Summerfriend said:


> Took my black City to church this morning (with Fluevog Rushmores - my favorite summer sandals).  (And what appears to be a unicorn casualty next to me.)
> View attachment 3391676


You look lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with classic black envelope,  LNA tee, SE sandals and a Chan Luu wrap bracelet. Happy Sunday.



Loving this whole look!  I don't usually wear any jewelry but I NEED that bracelet in my life.


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Just Gorgeous, Just Violet .  I love everything on you.  I enjoyed looking at each beautiful item -- talk about eye candy galore.  That ring is out of this world. Your shirt!!! Enjoy your day with your brother and niece!



Thanks sweetie. I love that ring too!! I barely use rings, but this one is the one i gladly wear the most!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Loving this whole look!  I don't usually wear any jewelry but I NEED that bracelet in my life.





Just Violet said:


> Wow !!!! Those sandals are perfectly matched with the clutch!!





Summerfriend said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am also a big Chan Luu fan. Love your bracelet and clutch. You continue to be my Envelope Clutch muse . . . that is definitely next on my list!



Thank you JV, IM & SF (summerfriend)!!    You are all beyond kind. 

I know what you mean IM & SF, Chan Luu bracelets are definitely addicting.


----------



## Kendie26

Summerfriend said:


> Took my black City to church this morning (with Fluevog Rushmores - my favorite summer sandals).  (And what appears to be a unicorn casualty next to me.)
> View attachment 3391676


Triple thumbs up....you look super chic & adorable...LOVE your modshot! Bigtime


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> You meant Rx4dsoul is trying to take MY 1st in line spot for DM's hand me downs .





Dextersmom said:


> Today with classic black envelope,  LNA tee, SE sandals and a Chan Luu wrap bracelet. Happy Sunday.


...
Hey. back it down again sister friend Iamminda! I was the original begger of DM's items (I think?!) So my ask this time isn't selfish at all, I just want DM's legs! HOw's that?!
DM~I didn't remember you also had black clutch....Love the look & huge Chan Luu girl here too! smooches gang


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Look at you Ms Techie Dextersmom w/ the multi-quotes! Bravo!! That credit is all for Ms muchstuff (I only copied/pasted her info) See the "fighting" you cause DM on threads for all of your items! Rx is trying to move in my begging style....hahaha
> Rx4dsoul ~thank you & I seriously must have some color blindness going on as I only see grey in my pearly bronze First...I wanted it to look more bronzy brown when I bought it online but since I love grey too, I kept it.





Kendie26 said:


> ...
> Hey. back it down again sister friend Iamminda! I was the original begger of DM's items (I think?!) So my ask this time isn't selfish at all, I just want DM's legs! HOw's that?!
> DM~I didn't remember you also had black clutch....Love the look & huge Chan Luu girl here too! smooches gang



Thank you my friend...and I'll see if I can order you some legs!!! You are a funny girl and I am certain that you are much too hard on yourself and that you are PERFECT exactly as you are.  I think you are wonderful.


----------



## amstevens714

tigertrixie said:


> This lucky bag came to paradise with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388988



Oh my gosh - this is gorgeous!!! What color is this?


----------



## Luv n bags

My Bal on a car ride


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> I am in love with the leather & sheen on the pearly First. I'm still daydreaming about your stellar clutch pics & only wish I looked half that good carrying mine! Forgot to mention I'm also lusting after that bracelet in your clutch pic [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji4]



I just know youll look 10x better Kendie!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Summerfriend said:


> Took my black City to church this morning (with Fluevog Rushmores - my favorite summer sandals). [emoji813] (And what appears to be a unicorn casualty next to me.)
> View attachment 3391676


The unicorn died in envy of your classic Bal!


----------



## rx4dsoul

tigertrixie said:


> My Bal on a car ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391993


Gorgeous! Is this new Chevre or Hamilton leather? Pardon me please...I am ignorant over bal leathers!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> I just know youll look 10x better Kendie!!!


There is not one iota of a chance in heck!!! But you are super sweet rx....your pics of your clutch & rockstuds should be in a magazine! Period.


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> My Bal on a car ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391993


Pretty bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you my friend...and I'll see if I can order you some legs!!! You are a funny girl and I am certain that you are much too hard on yourself and that you are PERFECT exactly as you are.  I think you are wonderful.


Can you order a pair for me too?  Thanks


----------



## Summerfriend

Iamminda said:


> You look lovely!



Thank you Iamminda! I normally carry something a little less rock & roll to church, but I can't stop carrying my City this weekend!



rx4dsoul said:


> The unicorn died in envy of your classic Bal!



LMAO. I'm slaying ALL the stuffed animals! 



Kendie26 said:


> There is not one iota of a chance in heck!!! But you are super sweet rx....your pics of your clutch & rockstuds should be in a magazine! Period.



A-GREED. The clutch & rockstuds pics are EVERY DAMN THING. Honestly. I literally daydream about the ME clutch with the T-strap rockstud heels. That pic is pure artistry, and Bal should thank you, rx4dsoul, for the cash I'm about to hand over for that same clutch because of it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Can you order a pair for me too?  Thanks



Alright my silly.


----------



## Luv n bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Gorgeous! Is this new Chevre or Hamilton leather? Pardon me please...I am ignorant over bal leathers!



Hmmm.  Idk either.  It's not as soft as my other Bals...but it sure is durable and sturdy!


----------



## Luv n bags

Iamminda said:


> Pretty bag!



Thank you!


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Today with classic black envelope,  LNA tee, SE sandals and a Chan Luu wrap bracelet. Happy Sunday.



Love your entire ensemble!


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Love your entire ensemble!



Thank you.


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> Hmmm.  Idk either.  It's not as soft as my other Bals...but it sure is durable and sturdy!



I have been doing some research.  This is the Hamilton leather.  I love the durability! I have another in grey, and these are my go to bags when I travel.


----------



## Just Violet

Sporty mood today with my Murier hip  Happy monday gals


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Sporty mood today with my Murier hip  Happy monday gals
> View attachment 3392472


yay Mr. Murier is out & about! Is your bracelet on top BV & if so, how do you like? I'm becoming BV obsessed & awaiting something today but also considering 1 of their bracelets....thanks in advance JV!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> yay Mr. Murier is out & about! Is your bracelet on top BV & if so, how do you like? I'm becoming BV obsessed & awaiting something today but also considering 1 of their bracelets....thanks in advance JV!



Yes it is a BV  i really like it (i have it also blue and purple). They are so cute and delicate! I think that BV has a nice and particular style, i'd like to get a clutch sooner or later. Beside that, they have Fabulous pop colors, that i adore


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Yes it is a BV  i really like it (i have it also blue and purple). They are so cute and delicate! I think that BV has a nice and particular style, i'd like to get a clutch sooner or later. Beside that, they have Fabulous pop colors, that i adore


How do you find this particular BV bracelet? I heard they don't stay fixed and slowly slide loose
Lovely purples, great stack!


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> How do you find this particular BV bracelet? I heard they don't stay fixed and slowly slide loose
> Lovely purples, great stack!



I have no problem with them at all. Once weared they stay strongly fixed. Never happened to loose them. Lucky me.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Sporty mood today with my Murier hip  Happy monday gals
> View attachment 3392472



Just Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Bluette Town, (thanks again rx for the color confirmation) Free People skirt and SE sandals.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bluette Town, (thanks again rx for the color confirmation) Free People skirt and SE sandals. [emoji813]


Well hello gorgeous Bluette Cuz! 
The Town is perhaps the only style/size from Bals previous lineup that I havent owned at one point in time or another. I recently saw a Metallic plate Town at a boutique and had to stop my money from flying out of my wallet.


----------



## Kendie26

I so rarely carry my Charbon tote & I feel guilty about that, so out she goes today. Those are actually weed flowers in front of pic! They've taken over our patio & stone wall but hey, I thought they were cute! [emoji254]


----------



## ksuromax

Oh, g


Just Violet said:


> I have no problem with them at all. Once weared they stay strongly fixed. Never happened to loose them. Lucky me.


Oh, great! Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bluette Town, (thanks again rx for the color confirmation) Free People skirt and SE sandals.



Gorgeous! I need me a Bluette Bal!![emoji120](& your skirt!)[emoji8] just lovely DM[emoji74]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I so rarely carry my Charbon tote & I feel guilty about that, so out she goes today. Those are actually weed flowers in front of pic! They've taken over our patio & stone wall but hey, I thought they were cute! [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392848



This is a gorgeous tote and I love your backyard (heck, even your weed flowers are pretty!).  Don't feel too guilty about not using your tote -- you can always hire a pursesitter (me) to provide some love to the tote.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bluette Town, (thanks again rx for the color confirmation) Free People skirt and SE sandals.



Another lovely outfit!!   Love that skirt -- very summery and ethereal.  Enjoy another lovely summer day!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Sporty mood today with my Murier hip  Happy monday gals
> View attachment 3392472



Happy Monday JV.  Murier is yet another pretty purple color (how does one choose a purple?).  Pretty picture as usual!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This is a gorgeous tote and I love your backyard (heck, even your weed flowers are pretty!).  Don't feel too guilty about not using your tote -- you can always hire a pursesitter (me) to provide some love to the tote.


OMG you are flipping BRILLIANT Iamminda!!! That is like the BEST IDEA EVER, since the creation of time...sign me up NOW for that job!...Pursesitters unite!! LOVE IT, WANT IT, NEED IT!! A million stars for your idea


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Just Gorgeous!!





Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday JV.  Murier is yet another pretty purple color (how does one choose a purple?).  Pretty picture as usual!



Thanks gals  
Iamminda: the soluzione is...get them all  lol


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> I so rarely carry my Charbon tote & I feel guilty about that, so out she goes today. Those are actually weed flowers in front of pic! They've taken over our patio & stone wall but hey, I thought they were cute! [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392848



I truely love both the style and the combo !!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just Violet said:


> Sporty mood today with my Murier hip  Happy monday gals
> View attachment 3392472





Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bluette Town, (thanks again rx for the color confirmation) Free People skirt and SE sandals.





Kendie26 said:


> I so rarely carry my Charbon tote & I feel guilty about that, so out she goes today. Those are actually weed flowers in front of pic! They've taken over our patio & stone wall but hey, I thought they were cute! [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392848



Love this!! Wonderful pics guys!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I so rarely carry my Charbon tote & I feel guilty about that, so out she goes today. Those are actually weed flowers in front of pic! They've taken over our patio & stone wall but hey, I thought they were cute! [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392848



I LOVE the color of your tote Kendie; looks so yummy!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous! I need me a Bluette Bal!![emoji120](& your skirt!)[emoji8] just lovely DM[emoji74]



Thank you my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Yoshi1296 said:


> Love this!! Wonderful pics guys!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Another lovely outfit!!   Love that skirt -- very summery and ethereal.  Enjoy another lovely summer day!



Thanks IM!!


----------



## Just Violet

Yoshi1296 said:


> Love this!! Wonderful pics guys!



Thank you very much


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bluette Town, (thanks again rx for the color confirmation) Free People skirt and SE sandals.



This blue is lovely and absolutely so versatile!!!


----------



## msPing

Finally took this beauty out! City with silver regular hardware


----------



## Kendie26

Yoshi1296 said:


> Love this!! Wonderful pics guys!





Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE the color of your tote Kendie; looks so yummy!!



Thank you Yoshi! I'm loving & am intrigued by your cool avatar! [emoji173]️[emoji151]
Merci my dear DM! Brown is my fave color in general ( probably odd right?  Who picks brown 1st?! Ha) but I like your Bluette even more![emoji170]


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> This blue is lovely and absolutely so versatile!!!



Thanks so much JV!


----------



## Dextersmom

msPing said:


> Finally took this beauty out! City with silver regular hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392891



Lovely.


----------



## ksuromax

lovely beauties!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bluette Town, (thanks again rx for the color confirmation) Free People skirt and SE sandals.





Kendie26 said:


> I so rarely carry my Charbon tote & I feel guilty about that, so out she goes today. Those are actually weed flowers in front of pic! They've taken over our patio & stone wall but hey, I thought they were cute! [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392848



Lovely beauties!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> I so rarely carry my Charbon tote & I feel guilty about that, so out she goes today. Those are actually weed flowers in front of pic! They've taken over our patio & stone wall but hey, I thought they were cute! [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392848


See ? The subjects and photos are so lovely!. Is this the small Sunday tote?


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> See ? The subjects and photos are so lovely!. Is this the small Sunday tote?



Ya Rx you like my weeds! [emoji261][emoji8]yes it's the smaller/classic Sunday tote.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Lovely beauties!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Lovely beauties!!!


many thanks ksuromax! I do love your avatar....color is beautiful.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Ya Rx you like my weeds! [emoji261][emoji8]yes it's the smaller/classic Sunday tote.


Nice! It looks perfect  with G gold hardware.. ive only seen this in the rH.


----------



## charlie_c

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bluette Town, (thanks again rx for the color confirmation) Free People skirt and SE sandals.



Those sandals are cute!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> I so rarely carry my Charbon tote & I feel guilty about that, so out she goes today. Those are actually weed flowers in front of pic! They've taken over our patio & stone wall but hey, I thought they were cute! [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392848


That's really a gorgeous bag Kendie!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Nice! It looks perfect  with G gold hardware.. ive only seen this in the rH.





muchstuff said:


> That's really a gorgeous bag Kendie!



Thanks dear Bal gals! [emoji133]I tend to favor the classic hardware but on this bag & in the brown /Charbon color I definitely [emoji173]️the g12hw.  [emoji4]


----------



## MJDaisy

tigertrixie said:


> This lucky bag came to paradise with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388988



Oh my that's beautiful


----------



## Jaidybug

Haven't been able to keep up on this thread, but loving everyone's gorgeous bags, outfits and accessories! [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

charlie_c said:


> Those sandals are cute!



Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Haven't been able to keep up on this thread, but loving everyone's gorgeous bags, outfits and accessories! [emoji7]



Hi JB!  Hope that you are doing well.


----------



## ksuromax

i am back to my Day hobo... just can't have enough of it, it's so good and comfy!
Edit - here she is and Mr Fluffy


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## susanyeeling

*Mini Balenciaga Papier A4 Bag!*
I like this mini size! So perfect for me- I don't like to carry alot of stuff around during the day.


----------



## Luv n bags

My all time favorite Bal - 2013 Metallic Marine City


----------



## rx4dsoul

tigertrixie said:


> My all time favorite Bal - 2013 Metallic Marine City
> View attachment 3393725


I love the sheen! 


Pollie-Jean said:


>


Whats the color of your lovely Velo?


----------



## Just Violet

tigertrixie said:


> My all time favorite Bal - 2013 Metallic Marine City
> View attachment 3393725



Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Dextersmom

[QWUOTE="Pollie-Jean, post: 30379103, member: 244279"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/QUOTE]

What a lovely Velo!!  We are Birkenstock twins!


----------



## Dextersmom

tigertrixie said:


> My all time favorite Bal - 2013 Metallic Marine City
> View attachment 3393725



Gorgeous!!  I can see why it's your favorite.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my black Town today with matching sandals and an AG skirt
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## Jaidybug

Pollie-Jean said:


>


What a beautiful colour! 


tigertrixie said:


> My all time favorite Bal - 2013 Metallic Marine City
> View attachment 3393725


Gorgeous! Is the colour a dark navy blue?


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Hi JB!  Hope that you are doing well.


Hi! I am, thanks[emoji4]


Dextersmom said:


> Using my black Town today with matching sandals and an AG skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393806


Love the Town and sandals together, perfect!


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!!  I can see why it's your favorite.



Thank you.  I love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Hi! I am, thanks[emoji4]
> 
> Love the Town and sandals together, perfect!



Thanks JB!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> many thanks ksuromax! I do love your avatar....color is beautiful.


Thanks, it's extremely soft, too!


----------



## ksuromax

tigertrixie said:


> My all time favorite Bal - 2013 Metallic Marine City
> View attachment 3393725


It's amazing!I can definitely see why it's your fav!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my black Town today with matching sandals and an AG skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393806


Omg i love your whole outfit!!! Those shoes and that Town are accommodate so well!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Omg i love your whole outfit!!! Those shoes and that Town are accommodate so well!!!!



Thanks Auvina....you are very kind.


----------



## Auvina15

Pollie-Jean said:


>


So beautiful!!!!


msPing said:


> Finally took this beauty out! City with silver regular hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392891


love it!!! I really love how it distressed and the silver hw!!!!


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bluette Town, (thanks again rx for the color confirmation) Free People skirt and SE sandals.


just gorgeous!!!!


Kendie26 said:


> I so rarely carry my Charbon tote & I feel guilty about that, so out she goes today. Those are actually weed flowers in front of pic! They've taken over our patio & stone wall but hey, I thought they were cute! [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392848


wow Kendie, she is truly a beauty!!! Such a unique color!!! I love!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Jaidybug said:


> What a beautiful colour!
> 
> Gorgeous! Is the colour a dark navy blue?



Thank you.  Under different lights it picks up different colors.  Sometimes it is a purple-blue, sometimes navy blue.  Definite undertones of purple!


----------



## peacebabe

Just gonna say ..... you rock !!!




Just Violet said:


> Last day with my brother and niece before they come back home so i celebrate this weekend with them wearing my fav colors and miss '07 Violet envelope  happy sunday gals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391426


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3393832
> View attachment 3393833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am back to my Day hobo... just can't have enough of it, it's so good and comfy!
> Edit - here she is and Mr Fluffy



Love this with the Pom!   I got to try a Day hobo.


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> My all time favorite Bal - 2013 Metallic Marine City
> View attachment 3393725



This color is stunning!  



Pollie-Jean said:


>



Very pretty color!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my black Town today with matching sandals and an AG skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393806



You look great -- love this whole outfit!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look great -- love this whole outfit!



Thank IM!!


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> My all time favorite Bal - 2013 Metallic Marine City
> View attachment 3393725



Major major major gorgeous! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love this with the Pom!   I got to try a Day hobo.


You'll love it!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Amazing  color (glycine right?) looks awesome on you P-J[emoji106][emoji93][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my black Town today with matching sandals and an AG skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393806



Town was made for you girl! I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️it on you-such a ladylike bag shape & perfectly proportioned! Oh & who is that handsome fella...[emoji1327][emoji8]hi Dexter baby![emoji74]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3393832
> View attachment 3393833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am back to my Day hobo... just can't have enough of it, it's so good and comfy!
> Edit - here she is and Mr Fluffy



Awesome! I almost missed this cool pic & [emoji173]️mr fluffy too! Xox


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Town was made for you girl! I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️it on you-such a ladylike bag shape & perfectly proportioned! Oh & who is that handsome fella...[emoji1327][emoji8]hi Dexter baby![emoji74]



Thank you Kendie!!  I am a little insulted that they have discontinued the Town, tbh.


----------



## Luv n bags

Kendie26 said:


> Major major major gorgeous! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

Iamminda said:


> This color is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty color!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Kendie26

susanyeeling said:


> *Mini Balenciaga Papier A4 Bag!*
> I like this mini size! So perfect for me- I don't like to carry alot of stuff around during the day.


Welcome to the Bal threads & to tPF!!! Looks like you joined today(?) I am right there with you & I'm in total LOVE with my A4 mini Papier zip around. Love to see a pic of yours....mine is this season in the beigy-nude pink color.


----------



## Luv n bags

ksuromax said:


> It's amazing!I can definitely see why it's your fav!



Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> Using my black Town today with matching sandals and an AG skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393806



Always looking cute!


----------



## Luv n bags

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3393832
> View attachment 3393833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am back to my Day hobo... just can't have enough of it, it's so good and comfy!
> Edit - here she is and Mr Fluffy



Love the color - and Mr. Fluffy!


----------



## Dextersmom

tigertrixie said:


> Always looking cute!



Thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

rx4dsoul said:


> Whats the color of your lovely Velo?


GLycine 



Dextersmom said:


> [QWUOTE="Pollie-Jean, post: 30379103, member: 244279"]



What a lovely Velo!!  We are Birkenstock twins! [/QUOTE]
Thanks 



Dextersmom said:


> Using my black Town today with matching sandals and an AG skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393806


Love the skirt (and the complete outfit)



Jaidybug said:


> What a beautiful colour!


Thanks



Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!!!


Thank you



Kendie26 said:


> Amazing  color (glycine right?) looks awesome on you P-J[emoji106][emoji93][emoji4]


Thank you , Kendie
Yes , Glycine ,great summer color


----------



## piosavsfan

Wearing my new to me 2005 Turquoise Day. The color is incredible. And I'm so surprised by how much I love the Day style (my first), it is so comfortable.


----------



## Kendie26

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my new to me 2005 Turquoise Day. The color is incredible. And I'm so surprised by how much I love the Day style (my first), it is so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394835



Super duper gorgeous beyond words!!! Color is crazy great! Enjoy[emoji4][emoji106][emoji170]


----------



## chowlover2

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my new to me 2005 Turquoise Day. The color is incredible. And I'm so surprised by how much I love the Day style (my first), it is so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394835


Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Amazing 


piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my new to me 2005 Turquoise Day. The color is incredible. And I'm so surprised by how much I love the Day style (my first), it is so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394835


Amazing bag, fab colour! 
Welcome to the club of those who missed it then, but discovered this gorgeous bag now  Day is one of the best bags i've ever had!


----------



## ksuromax

Taking my First in outremer out for the first time  it's all blues today...


----------



## Dextersmom

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my new to me 2005 Turquoise Day. The color is incredible. And I'm so surprised by how much I love the Day style (my first), it is so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394835



The perfect bag for summer.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Taking my First in outremer out for the first time  it's all blues today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394867
> View attachment 3394870



I LOVE your bag!!!  You look adorable and your matching sandals are awesome.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my new to me 2005 Turquoise Day. The color is incredible. And I'm so surprised by how much I love the Day style (my first), it is so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394835



 perfect color for summer ! I love the day style too


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE your bag!!!  You look adorable and your matching sandals are awesome.


You made me blush  thank you, Darling


----------



## floodette

Taking the plate to the dance studio. It matches perfectly the sound cable.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Taking my First in outremer out for the first time  it's all blues today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394867
> View attachment 3394870



What a gorgeous blue!  Lovely debut with those matching sandals.


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my new to me 2005 Turquoise Day. The color is incredible. And I'm so surprised by how much I love the Day style (my first), it is so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394835


This Turquoise is just gorgeous!


----------



## Jaidybug

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my new to me 2005 Turquoise Day. The color is incredible. And I'm so surprised by how much I love the Day style (my first), it is so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394835



Amazing colour!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Taking my First in outremer out for the first time  it's all blues today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394867
> View attachment 3394870



Lovely blue first and sandals!


----------



## Jaidybug

floodette said:


> Taking the plate to the dance studio. It matches perfectly the sound cable.



Cool pic! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

floodette said:


> Taking the plate to the dance studio. It matches perfectly the sound cable.



Pretty!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Taking my First in outremer out for the first time  it's all blues today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394867
> View attachment 3394870


Ah for the love of Outremer & Bal...what a mesmerizing combo! Love your furry friend charm (I think you had grey one yesterday if my old brain serves me right?) Adorable sandals too...super exciting carrying a bag on day 1....woohoo!


----------



## Kendie26

floodette said:


> Taking the plate to the dance studio. It matches perfectly the sound cable.


Stunner!!! Did any of the dancers fall down or faint as they were looking at your gorgeous bag?! Oops sorry, but I just had to ask...tehehe. Love the plate bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ah for the love of Outremer & Bal...what a mesmerizing combo! Love your furry friend charm (I think you had grey one yesterday if my old brain serves me right?) Adorable sandals too...super exciting carrying a bag on day 1....woohoo!


Sandals are neon blue, irl they are not of the same colour, but as long both are by Balenciaga and both are blue - they will do  
It's my first and only one First (so far) and indeed it did feel different to carry it for the first time! But we got on well together


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ah for the love of Outremer & Bal...what a mesmerizing combo! Love your furry friend charm (I think you had grey one yesterday if my old brain serves me right?)
> Yes, yesterday it was a Mr Fluffy, it's a small mink-looking-like natural fur charm, with eyes and tail, but this one is a plain round pompom, i have a few in different colours


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my new to me 2005 Turquoise Day. The color is incredible. And I'm so surprised by how much I love the Day style (my first), it is so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394835


Look at the colour saturation on that bag...bloody gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Taking my First in outremer out for the first time  it's all blues today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394867
> View attachment 3394870


Wow Gorgeous!!


piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my new to me 2005 Turquoise Day. The color is incredible. And I'm so surprised by how much I love the Day style (my first), it is so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394835


what a stunning bag!!


----------



## Just Violet

peacebabe said:


> Just gonna say ..... you rock !!!


Thanks sweetie 



ksuromax said:


> Taking my First in outremer out for the first time  it's all blues today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394867
> View attachment 3394870



Stunning color! I love it


----------



## floodette

Kendie26 said:


> Stunner!!! Did any of the dancers fall down or faint as they were looking at your gorgeous bag?! Oops sorry, but I just had to ask...tehehe. Love the plate bag!


Hahahahaha too funny!

Actually the teacher noticed I took lots of photos of my bag. he said, "oh, selfie selfie!" Little did he know it's a bag-fie


----------



## rx4dsoul

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my new to me 2005 Turquoise Day. The color is incredible. And I'm so surprised by how much I love the Day style (my first), it is so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394835


Oh my! That is.a stunner !![emoji7]


----------



## MJDaisy

my blue obscur city [emoji177]my first and only bbag but definitely not my last.


----------



## Dextersmom

MJDaisy said:


> my blue obscur city [emoji177]my first and only bbag but definitely not my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395899



Beautiful!! I am seriously considering adding this bag to my collection.


----------



## Kendie26

Feeling like this is my favorite Bal of late. This Papier Mini A4 zip around fits my new full size wallet (yay I don't need to swap out for small card case!), my key case, Bal pouch & iPhone 6+ [emoji4][emoji16]


----------



## Kendie26

MJDaisy said:


> my blue obscur city [emoji177]my first and only bbag but definitely not my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395899



Truly is such a perfect color & so glad you are loving [emoji173]️it! She's an amazing 1st Bal![emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

floodette said:


> Hahahahaha too funny!
> 
> Actually the teacher noticed I took lots of photos of my bag. he said, "oh, selfie selfie!" Little did he know it's a bag-fie



& what is possibly better than bag-fie's/bag selfie's?![emoji4][emoji119] I did worry for the dancers though because if they were goo-hoo eyes over your gorgeous plate bal, there could have been some falls/injuries! [emoji134][emoji126]


----------



## Iamminda

Bleu Lavande today.  Love this pretty gal


----------



## Luv n bags

MJDaisy said:


> my blue obscur city [emoji177]my first and only bbag but definitely not my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395899



Beautiful color!


----------



## Luv n bags

Iamminda said:


> Bleu Lavande today.  Love this pretty gal
> 
> View attachment 3396059



What a beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

MJDaisy said:


> my blue obscur city [emoji177]my first and only bbag but definitely not my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395899


Gorgeous first BBag!   Definitely not your last


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling like this is my favorite Bal of late. This Papier Mini A4 zip around fits my new full size wallet (yay I don't need to swap out for small card case!), my key case, Bal pouch & iPhone 6+ [emoji4][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395920


Can we say BEAUTIFUL?   Lovely bag and pretty SLGs (or innards). I love your term "bag-fie" -- my DH and DD don't even notice now when I take a bag-fie. They used to ask what I was doing but now they just ignore or pretend they don't know me if I am out in public.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling like this is my favorite Bal of late. This Papier Mini A4 zip around fits my new full size wallet (yay I don't need to swap out for small card case!), my key case, Bal pouch & iPhone 6+ [emoji4][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395920



Everything in this pic is just gorgeous Kendie!! That is great that your new wallet fits comfortably!  I really like the look of your little Bal pouch...if you don't mind my asking what do you keep in it?  I am asking because I have thought of getting one because they are so darn cute but I'm not sure what I would use it for, plus I guess I am also just being nosy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Bleu Lavande today.  Love this pretty gal
> 
> View attachment 3396059



IM... that bag of yours is just so perfect in every way!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Bleu Lavande today.  Love this pretty gal
> 
> View attachment 3396059



Woot[emoji322][emoji106][emoji93]Hooray iamminda[emoji126]for showing us your Blue Lavande- me thinks you deprived us for too long girlfriend![emoji23]That very exact bag would be my next city if I get one. Hope you don't mind a little copycat[emoji74]bagtwin[emoji133]?! She is FLIPPING TDF. Period!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Can we say BEAUTIFUL?   Lovely bag and pretty SLGs (or innards). I love your term "bag-fie" -- my DH and DD don't even notice now when I take a bag-fie. They used to ask what I was doing but now they just ignore or pretend they don't know me if I am out in public.





Dextersmom said:


> Everything in this pic is just gorgeous Kendie!! That is great that your new wallet fits comfortably!  I really like the look of your little Bal pouch...if you don't mind my asking what do you keep in it?  I am asking because I have thought of getting one because they are so darn cute but I'm not sure what I would use it for, plus I guess I am also just being nosy!



[emoji133]Thanks extra kindly dear Bal beauties!!
Iamminda~you are not alone! My DH thinks I am beyond strange with all the purse pics! Too funny they ignore you taking pics in public[emoji23][emoji106]
DM[emoji76][emoji76]~not nosy question! I use it for a lipstick/gloss, iPod nanno & a Bobby pin or 2 for my crazy hair. I know they call it a coin purse ( or some fancy Bal name like Porte monnamie or something) so I think I read some folks use it for subway/parking tokens (so they don't have to whip out regular wallet) I also just thought it was super cute & just grabbed it not knowing what the heck I'd use it for but I am glad I got it. Hugs gals! [emoji777][emoji777]


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling like this is my favorite Bal of late. This Papier Mini A4 zip around fits my new full size wallet (yay I don't need to swap out for small card case!), my key case, Bal pouch & iPhone 6+ [emoji4][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395920


Love that bag Kendie!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Love that bag Kendie!



[emoji8][emoji8]have missed you lately mrs. muchstuff! Hope all is wonderful ... "Shrug it mama!" [emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji8][emoji8]have missed you lately mrs. muchstuff! Hope all is wonderful ... "Shrug it mama!" [emoji4]


Thanks my dear...I'm reading all of the posts every day but there are often so many comments that I feel one more isn't necessary! But I had to comment on this one again, I love this bag, in this colour...did you post a mod shot anywhere? I can't recall seeing one. What's the name of the colour? I may have to get serious about this...


----------



## Jaidybug

MJDaisy said:


> my blue obscur city [emoji177]my first and only bbag but definitely not my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395899



Beautiful blue!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling like this is my favorite Bal of late. This Papier Mini A4 zip around fits my new full size wallet (yay I don't need to swap out for small card case!), my key case, Bal pouch & iPhone 6+ [emoji4][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395920



Love everything!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Bleu Lavande today.  Love this pretty gal
> 
> View attachment 3396059



This is one of my favorite B colours. Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my dear...I'm reading all of the posts every day but there are often so many comments that I feel one more isn't necessary! But I had to comment on this one again, I love this bag, in this colour...did you post a mod shot anywhere? I can't recall seeing one. What's the name of the colour? I may have to get serious about this...





Jaidybug said:


> Love everything!!!



Thankyou Jaidybug[emoji8]
Muchstuff/~ I get it ... I apologize when I get overly excited & comment lots ( i need to control the bag adoration!) I think my "Papier Mini A4 zip around" might be limited edition (?). Haven't seen it at NM or Saks, nor in Bal site (where i get most of mine) This 1 came from mytheresa.com & was shipped to me in USA from Germany. When I bought it mytheresa did not have a color name ( I hate that cause I'd sure like to know official name) but they described it as a rosy-taupe. It definitely has brown undertone & very soft subtle nude pink to it. I suck [emoji33](sorry) at mod shots so I didn't post one[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my dear...I'm reading all of the posts every day but there are often so many comments that I feel one more isn't necessary! But I had to comment on this one again, I love this bag, in this colour...did you post a mod shot anywhere? I can't recall seeing one. What's the name of the colour? I may have to get serious about this...



Forgot to attach this pic of tags if you want to try & find one! [emoji256][emoji256]


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> This is one of my favorite B colours. Just gorgeous!!!





tigertrixie said:


> What a beauty!





Dextersmom said:


> IM... that bag of yours is just so perfect in every way!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Woot[emoji322][emoji106][emoji93]Hooray iamminda[emoji126]for showing us your Blue Lavande- me thinks you deprived us for too long girlfriend![emoji23]That very exact bag would be my next city if I get one. Hope you don't mind a little copycat[emoji74]bagtwin[emoji133]?! She is FLIPPING TDF. Period!



Thanks so much dear B ladies -- this was my first Bbag, the one that started this obsession.  We can definitely be bag twins Kendie -- heck, I am even considering getting this color in a couple more styles .


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling like this is my favorite Bal of late. This Papier Mini A4 zip around fits my new full size wallet (yay I don't need to swap out for small card case!), my key case, Bal pouch & iPhone 6+ [emoji4][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395920



Love it ! Beautiful color !


----------



## floodette

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling like this is my favorite Bal of late. This Papier Mini A4 zip around fits my new full size wallet (yay I don't need to swap out for small card case!), my key case, Bal pouch & iPhone 6+ [emoji4][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395920



OMG *swoon* Never really look at papier, but this is gorgy! And it seems that it can fit a lot despite its Mini name. Anything that can fit continental size wallet is good for me


----------



## ksuromax

MJDaisy said:


> my blue obscur city [emoji177]my first and only bbag but definitely not my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395899


Just gorgeous!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Iamminda said:


> Bleu Lavande today.  Love this pretty gal
> 
> View attachment 3396059


My holy.grail of holy grails!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Bleu Lazuli today  happy friday gals


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Bleu Lazuli today  happy friday gals
> View attachment 3396613





Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it ! Beautiful color !





floodette said:


> OMG *swoon* Never really look at papier, but this is gorgy! And it seems that it can fit a lot despite its Mini name. Anything that can fit continental size wallet is good for me


JV! I'm obsessed & loving the bright blues lately....would love to your your blue lazuli up against blue lavande for comparison...another awesome pic!
Many thanks Pollie-Jean & floodette! That Bal quickly became my favorite for the color & structure/size. It's just quite different from our typical soft/slouchy Bals


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Bleu Lavande today.  Love this pretty gal
> 
> View attachment 3396059


Oh, what a beauty!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Bleu Lazuli today  happy friday gals
> View attachment 3396613


what a lovely vivid blue!! she's a stunner!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> JV! I'm obsessed & loving the bright blues lately....would love to your your blue lazuli up against blue lavande for comparison...another awesome pic!



Here they are dear Kendie 
Bleu lazuli vs bleu lavande


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> what a lovely vivid blue!! she's a stunner!



Thank you very much


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Here they are
> Bleu lazuli vs bleu lavande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396652
> View attachment 3396654
> View attachment 3396655
> View attachment 3396657


OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE YOU for doing this....MANY THANKS girlfriend...smooches!


----------



## Luv n bags

Bag for the day.  I love blue bags!


----------



## Luv n bags

Just Violet said:


> Here they are
> Bleu lazuli vs bleu lavande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396652
> View attachment 3396654
> View attachment 3396655
> View attachment 3396657



OMG! I need a bag in this color!


----------



## ksuromax

Ready for the weekend getaway


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> Bleu Lazuli today  happy friday gals
> View attachment 3396613





Just Violet said:


> Here they are dear Kendie
> Bleu lazuli vs bleu lavande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396652
> View attachment 3396654
> View attachment 3396655
> View attachment 3396657



Both blues are amazing! Beautiful!!![emoji170]


----------



## Jaidybug

tigertrixie said:


> Bag for the day.  I love blue bags!
> View attachment 3396795



Beautiful blue![emoji170]


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Ready for the weekend getaway



Love all three of your gorgeous bags! Is that a Balenciaga Kraft bag? Looks like a great travel bag. Have fun on your getaway[emoji3]


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Love all three of your gorgeous bags! Is that a Balenciaga Kraft bag? Looks like a great travel bag. Have fun on your getaway[emoji3]


Thank you! 
One is a Weekender, 2007 Chevre, another is Papier A3 in calf


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!
> One is a Weekender, 2007 Chevre, another is Papier A3 in calf



Thank you for the info! [emoji3]


----------



## Auvina15

Casual Friday with my Beige Nougatine Velo!!! TGIF yayyyyy!!!!! Happy Friday my dearest friends!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Bleu Lazuli today  happy friday gals
> View attachment 3396613


Stunning blue omg!!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE YOU for doing this....MANY THANKS girlfriend...smooches!





tigertrixie said:


> OMG! I need a bag in this color!





Jaidybug said:


> Both blues are amazing! Beautiful!!![emoji170]





Auvina15 said:


> Stunning blue omg!!!!



Thanks gals  happy friday y'all


----------



## Just Violet

tigertrixie said:


> Bag for the day.  I love blue bags!
> View attachment 3396795





ksuromax said:


> Ready for the weekend getaway





Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3396906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Friday with my Beige Nougatine Town!!! TGIF yayyyyy!!!!! Happy Friday my dearest friends!!!!



Wow i love your bags girls!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling like this is my favorite Bal of late. This Papier Mini A4 zip around fits my new full size wallet (yay I don't need to swap out for small card case!), my key case, Bal pouch & iPhone 6+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395920


Love it!!!! Surprise it fits that many! Love all your SGLs too!!!


Iamminda said:


> Bleu Lavande today.  Love this pretty gal
> 
> View attachment 3396059


i really love it too! Bal has made the best blues!!!!


MJDaisy said:


> my blue obscur city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first and only bbag but definitely not my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395899


So beautiful!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Ready for the weekend getaway


Awesome!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Bleu Lazuli today  happy friday gals
> View attachment 3396613



Just Violet you outdid yourself today with all the blue beauty!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Ready for the weekend getaway



Wow.....gorgeous traveling companions!!  I just LOVE your dream catcher charm!  Do you mind my asking where you got that??  Hope you have a super weekend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3396906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Friday with my Beige Nougatine Velo!!! TGIF yayyyyy!!!!! Happy Friday my dearest friends!!!!



Beautiful ensemble!!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you 


Dextersmom said:


> Wow.....gorgeous traveling companions!!  I just LOVE your dream catcher charm!  Do you mind my asking where you got that??  Hope you have a super weekend.


 
It's UAE, you can get anything here


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> It's UAE, you can get anything here



Ohhh.....lucky you....thank you!!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Just Violet you outdid yourself today with all the blue beauty!!!



Thank you dearest


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Love it!!!! Surprise it fits that many! Love all your SGLs too!!!
> 
> i really love it too! Bal has made the best blues!!!!
> 
> So beautiful!!!!


Thanks kindly Auvina! I don't know what is worse, bag addiction or SLG addictions!?! 
You are right, Bal makes the best blues indeed! (your comment on Iamminda's Bleu Lavande City)
Be well kind woman!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3396906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Friday with my Beige Nougatine Velo!!! TGIF yayyyyy!!!!! Happy Friday my dearest friends!!!!


Very cute ensemble...love it all! I need fashion lessons from you & dextersmom & just violet!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3396906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Friday with my Beige Nougatine Velo!!! TGIF yayyyyy!!!!! Happy Friday my dearest friends!!!!



I like your whole outfit.   Super cute denim tunic dress.  



Just Violet said:


> Bleu Lazuli today  happy friday gals
> View attachment 3396613



Gorgeous picture as usual.  Thanks for the compare shot of the two BLs -- I was wondering if Bleu Lavande is too similar to B Lazuili and Outremer.   



tigertrixie said:


> Bag for the day.  I love blue bags!
> View attachment 3396795



Beautiful blue!


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> My holy.grail of holy grails!!!





Auvina15 said:


> i really love it too! Bal has made the best blues!!!!
> !



Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Ready for the weekend getaway



Gorgeous Browns!    Have a great trip.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Thankyou Jaidybug[emoji8]
> Muchstuff/~ I get it ... I apologize when I get overly excited & comment lots ( i need to control the bag adoration!) I think my "Papier Mini A4 zip around" might be limited edition (?). Haven't seen it at NM or Saks, nor in Bal site (where i get most of mine) This 1 came from mytheresa.com & was shipped to me in USA from Germany. When I bought it mytheresa did not have a color name ( I hate that cause I'd sure like to know official name) but they described it as a rosy-taupe. It definitely has brown undertone & very soft subtle nude pink to it. I suck [emoji33](sorry) at mod shots so I didn't post one[emoji4]



Somehow I missed your post, thanks for the info (does anyone else have a problem with the automatic "go to the first unread" skipping a post or two? Comment away Kendie my dear, always happy to read your posts ...I wish that colour had a name darn it, I've found one called, rather unimaginatively for Bal, "beige" but I can't tell if it's the same. Keeping an eye out for one to show up pre-loved...wish me luck!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Very cute ensemble...love it all! I need fashion lessons from you & dextersmom & just violet!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> I like your whole outfit.   Super cute denim tunic dress.
> 
> 
> 
> !


Thank you Iamminda my dear!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful ensemble!!


Thank you Dextersmom!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Best of luck Much ! Mini A4 zip around is very good size to have. But do take note that Kendie's more structured while the other type is more slouchy. Eager to see what you will get though 



muchstuff said:


> Somehow I missed your post, thanks for the info (does anyone else have a problem with the automatic "go to the first unread" skipping a post or two? Comment away Kendie my dear, always happy to read your posts ...I wish that colour had a name darn it, I've found one called, rather unimaginatively for Bal, "beige" but I can't tell if it's the same. Keeping an eye out for one to show up pre-loved...wish me luck!


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous picture as usual.  Thanks for the compare shot of the two BLs -- I was wondering if Bleu Lavande is too similar to B Lazuili and Outremer.
> 
> !



You're welcome


----------



## Just Violet

My kind of tropical mood for today's details. Happy weekend gals


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Somehow I missed your post, thanks for the info (does anyone else have a problem with the automatic "go to the first unread" skipping a post or two? Comment away Kendie my dear, always happy to read your posts ...I wish that colour had a name darn it, I've found one called, rather unimaginatively for Bal, "beige" but I can't tell if it's the same. Keeping an eye out for one to show up pre-loved...wish me luck!


Hmmm I'll have to pay attention to it skipping post/s....I'm just noticing the "NEW" bar to right of screen to take you to last post read (?) & that part seemed accurate for me.
I promise to let you know if I see one of my mini A4's anywhere. "Beige" is not the best descriptor of the color. I think you will like the brown undertones aspect to it (as I think you like beiges & browns) but it definitely has a soft nude blush mixed in with the  beigy-brown...not to confuse you anymore!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> My kind of tropical mood for today's details. Happy weekend gals
> View attachment 3397577


Oh WOW...this just might be 1 of my all time favorites of yours....amazingly coordinated & beautifully festive colors! LOVE


----------



## Zoe C

My mini city. I can't believe I haven't use any other bag since I got this one!!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Oh WOW...this just might be 1 of my all time favorites of yours....amazingly coordinated & beautifully festive colors! LOVE



Thank you indeed  it's one of my fav too


----------



## Just Violet

Zoe C said:


> My small city. I can't believe I haven't use any other bag since I got this one!!
> View attachment 3397722



Lovely


----------



## sarah7487

Here is my companion for the weekend - The Highlight City


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> My kind of tropical mood for today's details. Happy weekend gals
> View attachment 3397577


So summerly fresh and beautiful! Amazing red!


----------



## Kendie26

Zoe C said:


> My mini city. I can't believe I haven't use any other bag since I got this one!!
> View attachment 3397722



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️did I say LOVE?!! [emoji322][emoji106][emoji119][emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> My kind of tropical mood for today's details. Happy weekend gals
> View attachment 3397577



Super beautiful and fun look for summer!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Zoe C said:


> My mini city. I can't believe I haven't use any other bag since I got this one!!
> View attachment 3397722



What a lovely neutral. No wonder you can't put it down!


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> So summerly fresh and beautiful! Amazing red!





Dextersmom said:


> Super beautiful and fun look for summer!!



Thank you gals


----------



## Luv n bags

Just Violet said:


> My kind of tropical mood for today's details. Happy weekend gals
> View attachment 3397577



Very beautiful!


----------



## Luv n bags

sarah7487 said:


> Here is my companion for the weekend - The Highlight City



Nice bag.  It looks really sturdy!


----------



## Luv n bags

Zoe C said:


> My mini city. I can't believe I haven't use any other bag since I got this one!!
> View attachment 3397722



Lol...I can see why you use this everyday.  Love the color.  Such a great neutral


----------



## sarah7487

tigertrixie said:


> Nice bag.  It looks really sturdy!



Oh yes it is! The calfskin is holding the bag shape without any bag organizer or book in it - it is like a matte version of the Metallic Edge Goatskin


----------



## Just Violet

tigertrixie said:


> Very beautiful!



Thanks indeed


----------



## Zoe C

Just Violet said:


> Lovely





Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️did I say LOVE?!! [emoji322][emoji106][emoji119][emoji4]





Dextersmom said:


> What a lovely neutral. No wonder you can't put it down!





tigertrixie said:


> Lol...I can see why you use this everyday.  Love the color.  Such a great neutral



Thank you girls! You're so so kind (as ALWAYS). This is by far my favourite thread of the whole forum!

Its lovely sharing with you!
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Smides

The Hip in Rose Berlingot


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Best of luck Much ! Mini A4 zip around is very good size to have. But do take note that Kendie's more structured while the other type is more slouchy. Eager to see what you will get though


More structured than what? The drop bucket? Or a different papier? I don't know the line very well....


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Hmmm I'll have to pay attention to it skipping post/s....I'm just noticing the "NEW" bar to right of screen to take you to last post read (?) & that part seemed accurate for me.
> I promise to let you know if I see one of my mini A4's anywhere. "Beige" is not the best descriptor of the color. I think you will like the brown undertones aspect to it (as I think you like beiges & browns) but it definitely has a soft nude blush mixed in with the  beigy-brown...not to confuse you anymore!


Yup, that colour really does it for me in this bag! Thanks Kendie! 

Hey, so when I click on a thread it automatically goes to the first unread post (except for when it screws up and misses one). Does everyone's do that? Or are you all having to click "go to first unread"?


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> My kind of tropical mood for today's details. Happy weekend gals
> View attachment 3397577


Omg they're all  gorgeous !!!!!


Zoe C said:


> My mini city. I can't believe I haven't use any other bag since I got this one!!
> View attachment 3397722


such a great neutral color mini!!! Love those shoes!!! Nice shot!!!


Smides said:


> The Hip in Rose Berlingot


so cute!love this color for summer!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Just Violet said:


> My kind of tropical mood for today's details. Happy weekend gals
> View attachment 3397577


Gorgeous! And that bracelet with the starfish


----------



## Just Violet

Smides said:


> The Hip in Rose Berlingot



As i already said on IG, Lovely bag hun


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> Omg they're all  gorgeous !!!!!
> !





chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous! And that bracelet with the starfish



Thanks gals


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Yup, that colour really does it for me in this bag! Thanks Kendie!
> 
> Hey, so when I click on a thread it automatically goes to the first unread post (except for when it screws up and misses one). Does everyone's do that? Or are you all having to click "go to first unread"?


When I open a thread it seems to direct me to the last one read & then I see a "NEW" button/bar in green on right side of screen. Maybe it's different if you're viewing on cell device? Although I'm pretty sure when I click on thread with my iPhone, it also opens up to last 1 read.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> When I open a thread it seems to direct me to the last one read & then I see a "NEW" button/bar in green on right side of screen. Maybe it's different if you're viewing on cell device? Although I'm pretty sure when I click on thread with my iPhone, it also opens up to last 1 read.


OK so same thing here (I'm generally on my laptop). Just every now and again it seems to skip a post or two so I find I'm continuously backing up to make sure...which kind of defeats the purpose


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out to dinner with my trusty black envelope. Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful evening.


----------



## *Freetoes*

We had a great start to the holiday weekend. Hit the outlets early on Friday and out to lunch. I wore my metallic edge clutch envelope for our outing.


----------



## PocketFullOfPosies7

Trying to decide between the Bal Violet Prune City and the Givenchy Mini Antigona. Decided on the Bal.

For reference, I'm 5'2"


----------



## Dextersmom

*Freetoes* said:


> We had a great start to the holiday weekend. Hit the outlets early on Friday and out to lunch. I wore my metallic edge clutch envelope for our outing.
> View attachment 3398375



Beautiful.


----------



## Dextersmom

LeahRose said:


> Trying to decide between the Bal Violet Prune City and the Givenchy Mini Antigona. Decided on the Bal.
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'2"



Pretty City.


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner with my trusty black envelope. Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful evening.
> View attachment 3398368
> View attachment 3398369


Looking good!


----------



## chowlover2

LeahRose said:


> Trying to decide between the Bal Violet Prune City and the Givenchy Mini Antigona. Decided on the Bal.
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'2"


Have been eying that myself, great choice!


----------



## chowlover2

*Freetoes* said:


> We had a great start to the holiday weekend. Hit the outlets early on Friday and out to lunch. I wore my metallic edge clutch envelope for our outing.
> View attachment 3398375


have this in the City and it is


----------



## DutchGirl007

My new FAVORITE bag, 2016 City Giant Silver!  It's so rock n roll, love it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*Freetoes* said:


> We had a great start to the holiday weekend. Hit the outlets early on Friday and out to lunch. I wore my metallic edge clutch envelope for our outing.
> View attachment 3398375


Gorgeous clutches Ladies!


Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner with my trusty black envelope. Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful evening. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398368
> View attachment 3398369


Stunning as usual dear.


----------



## Kendie26

Love all the fab pics Bal lovers! Using my coin pouch as a mini clutch today as we head out for quick bite & walk around  town


----------



## Kendie26

LeahRose said:


> Trying to decide between the Bal Violet Prune City and the Givenchy Mini Antigona. Decided on the Bal.
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'2"



Wonderful choice! Looks really really great on you~Congrats LeahRose! [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

chowlover2 said:


> Looking good!



Thanks chowlover!


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> My new FAVORITE bag, 2016 City Giant Silver!  It's so rock n roll, love it!
> 
> View attachment 3398524



Gorgeous City!!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Gorgeous clutches Ladies!
> 
> Stunning as usual dear.



Thanks rx!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Love all the fab pics Bal lovers! Using my coin pouch as a mini clutch today as we head out for quick bite & walk around  town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398791



Happy Sunday Kendie.  Love your look you have going on there!!  Darling coin pouch and LOVE your rock studs!


----------



## MrGoyard

I've used my Balenciaga Men's Day in black today, so practical!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Love all the fab pics Bal lovers! Using my coin pouch as a mini clutch today as we head out for quick bite & walk around  town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398791


Super cute!!! Love love those Valentino!!!


DutchGirl007 said:


> My new FAVORITE bag, 2016 City Giant Silver!  It's so rock n roll, love it!
> 
> View attachment 3398524


wow love it!!!


LeahRose said:


> Trying to decide between the Bal Violet Prune City and the Givenchy Mini Antigona. Decided on the Bal.
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'2"


great choice!!! Congratulations!!!!


*Freetoes* said:


> We had a great start to the holiday weekend. Hit the outlets early on Friday and out to lunch. I wore my metallic edge clutch envelope for our outing.
> View attachment 3398375


so beautiful!!!


Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner with my trusty black envelope. Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful evening.
> View attachment 3398368
> View attachment 3398369


just lovely!!! Very nice shots Dextersmom!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

MrGoyard said:


> I've used my Balenciaga Men's Day in black today, so practical!


Awesome!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Super cute!!! Love love those Valentino!!!
> 
> wow love it!!!
> 
> great choice!!! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> so beautiful!!!
> 
> just lovely!!! Very nice shots Dextersmom!!!!



Thanks Auvina!


----------



## Auvina15

Planning to wear Infanta Boston today for my niece birthday!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3398854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to wear Infanta Boston today for my niece birthday!!!



Beautiful everything!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful everything!


Thank you Dextersmom!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3398854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to wear Infanta Boston today for my niece birthday!!!


Gorgeous everything!!


----------



## Dextersmom

RG Rose Thuliun
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 City today with my newest Anthro kimono and Matt Bernson gladiator sandals.....and the boys having a friendly scuffle behind me here in my bathroom.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous City!!



Thank you, I always think the new ones are my favorites, but this one... Really forever fave!


----------



## Zoe C

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thuliun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398928
> View attachment 3398929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City today with my newest Anthro kimono and Matt Bernson gladiator sandals.....and the boys having a friendly scuffle behind me here in my bathroom.



Everything is gorgeous! Great style, and the bal leather looks stunning!


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thuliun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398928
> View attachment 3398929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City today with my newest Anthro kimono and Matt Bernson gladiator sandals.....and the boys having a friendly scuffle behind me here in my bathroom.


Beautiful outfit, love everything!


----------



## Dextersmom

Zoe C said:


> Everything is gorgeous! Great style, and the bal leather looks stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Beautiful outfit, love everything!



Thanks so much aalinne!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner with my trusty black envelope. Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful evening.
> View attachment 3398368
> View attachment 3398369





Kendie26 said:


> Love all the fab pics Bal lovers! Using my coin pouch as a mini clutch today as we head out for quick bite & walk around  town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398791





Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3398854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to wear Infanta Boston today for my niece birthday!!!





Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thuliun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398928
> View attachment 3398929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City today with my newest Anthro kimono and Matt Bernson gladiator sandals.....and the boys having a friendly scuffle behind me here in my bathroom.



Love love love love!!! Every pic is Lovely!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Love love love love!!! Every pic is Lovely!!!



Thank you JV!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thuliun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398928
> View attachment 3398929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City today with my newest Anthro kimono and Matt Bernson gladiator sandals.....and the boys having a friendly scuffle behind me here in my bathroom.





Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3398854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to wear Infanta Boston today for my niece birthday!!!


Bravo on your ensemble Auvina....seriously loving that dress!! All is gorgeous
Haaaa DM ~ you always look perfect but I'm so loving seeing Dexter & Walter go at it in the pic!! Let's rumble boys!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Bravo on your ensemble Auvina....seriously loving that dress!! All is gorgeous
> Haaaa DM ~ you always look perfect but I'm so loving seeing Dexter & Walter go at it in the pic!! Let's rumble boys!



Thanks Kendie!!


----------



## Luv n bags

My lovely grey city.  I do believe it is Hamilton leather.


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thuliun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398928
> View attachment 3398929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City today with my newest Anthro kimono and Matt Bernson gladiator sandals.....and the boys having a friendly scuffle behind me here in my bathroom.



Love the color!!! Wow!


----------



## Luv n bags

DutchGirl007 said:


> My new FAVORITE bag, 2016 City Giant Silver!  It's so rock n roll, love it!
> 
> View attachment 3398524



Gorgeous black!


----------



## Luv n bags

LeahRose said:


> Trying to decide between the Bal Violet Prune City and the Givenchy Mini Antigona. Decided on the Bal.
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'2"



I like the Violet Prune


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Bravo on your ensemble Auvina....seriously loving that dress!! All is gorgeous
> Haaaa DM ~ you always look perfect but I'm so loving seeing Dexter & Walter go at it in the pic!! Let's rumble boys!


Thank you Kendie!!!


aalinne_72 said:


> Gorgeous everything!!


thank you aalinne!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thuliun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398928
> View attachment 3398929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City today with my newest Anthro kimono and Matt Bernson gladiator sandals.....and the boys having a friendly scuffle behind me here in my bathroom.


Gorgeous everything!!!


----------



## Auvina15

tigertrixie said:


> My lovely grey city.  I do believe it is Hamilton leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399234
> View attachment 3399235


What a beauty!!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

tigertrixie said:


> Gorgeous black!



It is, the silver just stunning too!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Auvina15 said:


> What a beauty!!!


Fantastic color, very nice!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous everything!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3398854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to wear Infanta Boston today for my niece birthday!!!


Great styling dear! And I love your bag.


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> Great styling dear! And I love your bag.


Thank you so much rx4dsoul!!


----------



## Just Violet

Monday mood feat. Miss sorbet hip!! Have a Pinklicious day y'all


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> Monday mood feat. Miss sorbet hip!! Have a Pinklicious day y'all
> View attachment 3399392


￼￼
Bongiorno Violet!


----------



## MrGoyard

My trusty Classic 2013 black Work.
It feels like a Balenciaga only week for me.


----------



## MrGoyard

Just Violet said:


> Monday mood feat. Miss sorbet hip!! Have a Pinklicious day y'all
> View attachment 3399392


 What a gorgeous color!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Monday mood feat. Miss sorbet hip!! Have a Pinklicious day y'all
> View attachment 3399392


Thank you JV for all of your utterly amazing pics....you make us all smile. I'm just super happy looking at your photo's...Pink On woman! xox


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Just Violet said:


> Monday mood feat. Miss sorbet hip!! Have a Pinklicious day y'all
> View attachment 3399392



What a beautiful pic !!

No summer here, so I wear my fur Ctiy


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> ￼￼
> Bongiorno Violet!


Buongiorno bella!!! [emoji8]



MrGoyard said:


> What a gorgeous color!


Thank you 



Kendie26 said:


> Thank you JV for all of your utterly amazing pics....you make us all smile. I'm just super happy looking at your photo's...Pink On woman! xox


Thanks as usual for your super sweet words 



Pollie-Jean said:


> What a beautiful pic !!
> Thanks indeed


----------



## Just Violet

Pollie-Jean said:


> No summer here, so I wear my fur Ctiy



Fabulous


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Just Violet said:


> Fabulous



Thank you , Violet


----------



## Kendie26

This one yelled "pick me" the loudest today...'05 Rouge Theatre~wanted a pop of red today. [emoji324]


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> This one yelled "pick me" the loudest today...'05 Rouge Theatre~wanted a pop of red today. [emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399500



I always loved this oldie!!! One of the cutest red ever!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> What a beautiful pic !!
> 
> No summer here, so I wear my fur Ctiy



Another fab bag of yours! Seriously loving this grey one[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## MrGoyard




----------



## Zoe C

My classic black Twiggy on chevre (bought it pre-loved and don't know the year... Any guesses?).


----------



## rx4dsoul

Just Violet said:


> Monday mood feat. Miss sorbet hip!! Have a Pinklicious day y'all
> View attachment 3399392


My gas that is one beautiful pink.


----------



## Luv n bags

Kendie26 said:


> This one yelled "pick me" the loudest today...'05 Rouge Theatre~wanted a pop of red today. [emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399500



Bag twins! My all time favorite red.  I love the pop of color!


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> Bag twins! My all time favorite red.  I love the pop of color!


Oh WOW that's so cool! Never been bag twins with an oldie! I was browsing Valentino threads earlier & saw some of your beauties over there too...I'm super tempted on a navy glam lock


----------



## pzammie

My First in beige nougatine. (Also Celine ballet flats in light yellow) [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Monday mood feat. Miss sorbet hip!! Have a Pinklicious day y'all
> View attachment 3399392



Just the punch of color I needed on this dreary, overcast morning!!  Thank you JV!


----------



## Dextersmom

Gorgeous!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> What a beautiful pic !!
> 
> No summer here, so I wear my fur Ctiy


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> This one yelled "pick me" the loudest today...'05 Rouge Theatre~wanted a pop of red today. [emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399500



LOVE!!!


----------



## Just Violet

rx4dsoul said:


> My gas that is one beautiful pink.





Dextersmom said:


> Just the punch of color I needed on this dreary, overcast morning!!  Thank you JV!



Ehehe thanks gals


----------



## Just Violet

pzammie said:


> My First in beige nougatine. (Also Celine ballet flats in light yellow) [emoji7]
> View attachment 3399647



This color and combo is fabulous


----------



## MrGoyard

pzammie said:


> My First in beige nougatine. (Also Celine ballet flats in light yellow) [emoji7]
> View attachment 3399647


Gorgeous color! Beige Nougatine looks gorgeous with the golden hardware!


----------



## LostInBal

Zoe C said:


> My classic black Twiggy on chevre (bought it pre-loved and don't know the year... Any guesses?).
> View attachment 3399546


It could be from 05 to 07 
Looks like 06 leather to me..


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Monday mood feat. Miss sorbet hip!! Have a Pinklicious day y'all
> View attachment 3399392


Gorgeous pink!!.


Kendie26 said:


> This one yelled "pick me" the loudest today...'05 Rouge Theatre~wanted a pop of red today. [emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399500


fabulous!!! Its leather is divine!!!


----------



## Auvina15

pzammie said:


> My First in beige nougatine. (Also Celine ballet flats in light yellow) [emoji7]
> View attachment 3399647


Great neutral color!!


----------



## Zoe C

aalinne_72 said:


> It could be from 05 to 07
> Looks like 06 leather to me..



Thank you so much! I even put it once in the Identify this B thread but no answer.

It makes me happy to finally give it a "birthday" year


----------



## LostInBal

Zoe C said:


> Thank you so much! I even put it once in the Identify this B thread but no answer.
> 
> It makes me happy to finally give it a "birthday" year


Let's see what saira says at the Identify thread, but it will be difficult to know the exact year with any identification card/bill existing. We only know it is regular hardware and chèvre leather, so it could only be as I said, from 05 to 07, as chèvre was discontinued that year.
Yours is gorgeous, there's nothing like oldies, take good care of your beauty!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Balenciaga coin pouch today


----------



## Zoe C

aalinne_72 said:


> Let's see what saira says at the Identify thread, but it will be difficult to know the exact year with any identification card/bill existing. We only know it is regular hardware and chèvre leather, so it could only be as I said, from 05 to 07, as chèvre was discontinued that year.
> Yours is gorgeous, there's nothing like oldies, take good care of your beauty!



Thank you so much aalinne!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous pink!!.
> 
> fabulous!!! Its leather is divine!!!





Just Violet said:


> I always loved this oldie!!! One of the cutest red ever!





Dextersmom said:


> LOVE!!!


Thanks much sweeties for appreciating my little red love puddle!!  Hope your day was wonderful...xox


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3400075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga coin pouch today


----------



## Kendie26

Major LOVE for this beautiful trio of red HQ!!! You're a lucky gal 


Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3400075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga coin pouch today


----------



## rx4dsoul

Pink First with a custom-made leather strap. I tried to order a plain one but the seller only had those with a puff so I just got one ...its kind of growing on me.


----------



## rx4dsoul




----------



## Dextersmom

Just Gorgeous rx!! 


rx4dsoul said:


> Pink First with a custom-made leather strap. I tried to order a plain one but the seller only had those with Mr K already so I just got one ...its kind of growing on me.


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3400075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga coin pouch today



Very pretty!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Busted out my Hamilton velo, went to a outdoor concert and needed to be able to carry my books and snacks lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

Beautiful Velo!! 



pixiejenna said:


> Busted out my Hamilton velo, went to a outdoor concert and needed to be able to carry my books and snacks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rx4dsoul

pixiejenna said:


> Busted out my Hamilton velo, went to a outdoor concert and needed to be able to carry my books and snacks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Stunning Velo! [emoji7]


----------



## pixiejenna

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful Velo!! [emoji813]





rx4dsoul said:


> Stunning Velo! [emoji7]


Thanks girls. It's been a while since I used her. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


>



Wow Rx!!! Seriously loving your new custom longer strap (that's my wish for my First bags) you look fab!!!!


----------



## *Freetoes*

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful.





chowlover2 said:


> have this in the City and it is





rx4dsoul said:


> Gorgeous clutches Ladies!
> 
> Stunning as usual dear.



Thanks ladies!  Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## bugn

This is so cute & fun!!!! 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> Major LOVE for this beautiful trio of red HQ!!! You're a lucky gal


love your red beauty!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kendie26 said:


> Another fab bag of yours! Seriously loving this grey one[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji4]





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you both


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kendie26 said:


> This one yelled "pick me" the loudest today...'05 Rouge Theatre~wanted a pop of red today. [emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399500





MrGoyard said:


> View attachment 3399535





Zoe C said:


> My classic black Twiggy on chevre (bought it pre-loved and don't know the year... Any guesses?).
> View attachment 3399546



These are all real BEAUTIES !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3400075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga coin pouch today



Love this red !



pixiejenna said:


> Busted out my Hamilton velo, went to a outdoor concert and needed to be able to carry my books and snacks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Pretty velo and of course I love your Birks


----------



## pixiejenna

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this red !
> 
> 
> Pretty velo and of course I love your Birks [emoji3]


Thanks sadly I hate the birks they are horribly uncomfortable. They changed something in this style in the past few years and the plastic piece that goes between the toes is pure torture. I have this style in a older pair maybe 5+years ago and they are super comfy. Every once in a blue moon I'll give them another whirl in hopes that it's not as bad as I remember to only be punished. But they are super cute dark silver at least I got them on sale because it was a seasonal color.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks sadly I hate the birks they are horribly uncomfortable. They changed something in this style in the past few years and the plastic piece that goes between the toes is pure torture. I have this style in a older pair maybe 5+years ago and they are super comfy. Every once in a blue moon I'll give them another whirl in hopes that it's not as bad as I remember to only be punished. But they are super cute dark silver at least I got them on sale because it was a seasonal color.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app



I sold all my Gizehs and stick to Mayaris and Arizonas


----------



## pixiejenna

Pollie-Jean said:


> I sold all my Gizehs and stick to Mayaris and Arizonas


My favs are the Arizonas and the granada. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Just Violet

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3400075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga coin pouch today





rx4dsoul said:


>





rx4dsoul said:


> Pink First with a custom-made leather strap. I tried to order a plain one but the seller only had those with a puff so I just got one ...its kind of growing on me.





pixiejenna said:


> Busted out my Hamilton velo, went to a outdoor concert and needed to be able to carry my books and snacks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Can i have one of everything??? I love them!!


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous pink!!.



Thanks dearest


----------



## Harper Quinn

Sorry - do delete if it's inappropriate- but I was conditioning my Bal moto jacket and I came back to find my cat asleep on the soft, squishy leather! It made me laugh!


----------



## Just Violet

Your cat is Beautiful !!


----------



## Just Violet

It's a bleu tropical tuesday and it's really summery


----------



## Harper Quinn

so beautiful @Just Violet !


----------



## rx4dsoul

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3400543
> 
> Sorry - do delete if it's inappropriate- but I was conditioning my Bal moto jacket and I came back to find my cat asleep on the soft, squishy leather! It made me laugh! [emoji38]


Excellent judge of leather your pet is.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Just Violet said:


> It's a bleu tropical tuesday and it's really summery
> View attachment 3400546


You have the most amazing color collection!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

rx4dsoul said:


> Excellent judge of leather your pet is.


Hahaha! You're so right!


----------



## Just Violet

Harper Quinn said:


> so beautiful @Just Violet !





rx4dsoul said:


> You have the most amazing color collection!!



Thank you sweeties [emoji8]


----------



## Luv n bags

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3400543
> 
> Sorry - do delete if it's inappropriate- but I was conditioning my Bal moto jacket and I came back to find my cat asleep on the soft, squishy leather! It made me laugh!



Very cute!


----------



## Luv n bags

Just Violet said:


> It's a bleu tropical tuesday and it's really summery
> View attachment 3400546



Another beautiful photo and handbag!


----------



## rx4dsoul

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3400603


Beautiful red and bag-momma is even prettier! What color is this fabulous bag dear?


----------



## Luv n bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Beautiful red and bag-momma is even prettier! What color is this fabulous bag dear?



Thank you.  It's an '05 Rouge Theatre.


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3400543
> 
> Sorry - do delete if it's inappropriate- but I was conditioning my Bal moto jacket and I came back to find my cat asleep on the soft, squishy leather! It made me laugh!


Aw your cat is not only magnificently gorgeous, but he/she looks like they are right at home snuggling in your lovely jacket. Sweet dreams dear kitty!!


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


>


Omg you look fab with the first w/strap!!! Beautiful color! Great shot!!!!!


pixiejenna said:


> Busted out my Hamilton velo, went to a outdoor concert and needed to be able to carry my books and snacks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


this velo is stunning!!!love the Bordeaux!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3400543
> 
> Sorry - do delete if it's inappropriate- but I was conditioning my Bal moto jacket and I came back to find my cat asleep on the soft, squishy leather! It made me laugh!


Super cute!!!


Just Violet said:


> It's a bleu tropical tuesday and it's really summery
> View attachment 3400546


yes yes this is another stunning color you have! Love love  everything!!!!


----------



## MrGoyard

On rainy days I wear my Men's Day.


----------



## Dextersmom

MrGoyard said:


> On rainy days I wear my Men's Day.
> 
> View attachment 3400832



The leather looks lovely!!


----------



## MrGoyard

Dextersmom said:


> The leather looks lovely!!


 Thanks! It's been soaked in the rain at least ten times and it holds up amazingly well!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Auvina15 said:


> Super cute!!!
> 
> yes yes this is another stunning color you have! Love love  everything!!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Aw your cat is not only magnificently gorgeous, but he/she looks like they are right at home snuggling in your lovely jacket. Sweet dreams dear kitty!!





Auvina15 said:


> Super cute!!!
> 
> yes yes this is another stunning color you have! Love love  everything!!!!



thank you my lovelies x


----------



## rx4dsoul

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you.  It's an '05 Rouge Theatre.


O5 RT? Wow its in such great shape! Looks like 2015 rather than a decade ago...how amazingly well-maintained ...and that color!...*speechless*


----------



## Kendie26

MrGoyard said:


> On rainy days I wear my Men's Day.
> 
> View attachment 3400832


Really great, quite perfect in fact .....love this on a stylish gent! Triple thumbs up! Your collection / signature looks amazing too.


----------



## amstevens714

ksuromax said:


> Ready for the weekend getaway



All gorgeous but that Prada!!! [emoji7]


----------



## MrGoyard

Kendie26 said:


> Really great, quite perfect in fact .....love this on a stylish gent! Triple thumbs up! Your collection / signature looks amazing too.


 Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## Luv n bags

My '05 Rouge Theatre City.  I love this bag!


----------



## Jaidybug

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3401182
> 
> My '05 Rouge Theatre City.  I love this bag!



Such a perfect red![emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3401182
> 
> My '05 Rouge Theatre City.  I love this bag!


Stunning red!


----------



## tatayap

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3401182
> 
> My '05 Rouge Theatre City.  I love this bag!



So, so, so lovely! My favorite Balenciaga reds are the Cerise, and the Theatre


----------



## chowlover2

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3401182
> 
> My '05 Rouge Theatre City.  I love this bag!


My Rouge Theater looks so different in color. let me find a pic and I will post a pic.


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> My Rouge Theater looks so different in color. let me find a pic and I will post a pic.


I thought so too...maybe it's the light but rouge theatre looks more red-blue than this.


----------



## chowlover2

Here's mine!


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401286
> View attachment 3401287


Maybe it's just the monitors.


----------



## Just Violet

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3401182
> 
> My '05 Rouge Theatre City.  I love this bag!





chowlover2 said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401286
> View attachment 3401287



Wow!!! Red power!!!! Both stunning [emoji173]️


----------



## Luv n bags

chowlover2 said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401286
> View attachment 3401287



You guys are right...mine is an '06 Rouge VIF City.  Obviously, I don't know my Bals too well[emoji5]


----------



## Kendie26

chowlover2 said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401286
> View attachment 3401287



[emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji106]Beyond gorgeous chow lover!! Love your charm as well! Great wrinkly veining on your beauty. Stay cool the next few days in our steamy PA. (My hair is already a disaster![emoji33])

Muchstuff-You're right in that monitors sure do alter colors ... My 05 RT posted few days ago looks different than chows overs but my pic was taken indoors.


----------



## Dextersmom

chowlover2 said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401286
> View attachment 3401287



LOVE your City so much!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Gris aluminum 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 envelope clutch today with my new Bal sandals.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Gris aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envelope clutch today with my new Bal sandals.



The model runway seriously needs our dear DM!! [emoji76][emoji76]Gorgeous... Love that lotus print Tee/top[emoji8][emoji322]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> The model runway seriously needs our dear DM!! [emoji76][emoji76]Gorgeous... Love that lotus print Tee/top[emoji8][emoji322]



Thank you Kendie.....you are very sweet.  My tank is Lucky Brand, in case you are interested.  There is a store in my neighborhood and they have some darling things right now.  Picked up some fun graphic tees for DH, with Pink Floyd and Johnny Cash on them.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Gris aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envelope clutch today with my new Bal sandals.


So beautiful!!! Love love all metallics Bals!!!


----------



## Auvina15

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3401182
> 
> My '05 Rouge Theatre City.  I love this bag!





chowlover2 said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401286
> View attachment 3401287


Gorgeous reds!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!! Love love all metallics Bals!!!



Thank you!!  I am also a sucker for metallics!


----------



## muchstuff

tigertrixie said:


> You guys are right...mine is an '06 Rouge VIF City.  Obviously, I don't know my Bals too well[emoji5]


Still a gorgeous bag, Bal sure did make some beautiful reds!


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> LOVE your City so much!!


Thank you!


tigertrixie said:


> You guys are right...mine is an '06 Rouge VIF City.  Obviously, I don't know my Bals too well[emoji5]


I actually like yours better, more red. I love my Rouge, but it is very similar to 2 other Bals I have, that said, I am consistent in my selections-LOL!


Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji106]Beyond gorgeous chow lover!! Love your charm as well! Great wrinkly veining on your beauty. Stay cool the next few days in our steamy PA. (My hair is already a disaster![emoji33])
> 
> Muchstuff-You're right in that monitors sure do alter colors ... My 05 RT posted few days ago looks different than chows overs but my pic was taken indoors.


They all look so different, bet 2 together would look different even if same leather and year. 

I'm staying inside, too nasty out. Try to stay cool!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Gris aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envelope clutch today with my new Bal sandals.



Beautiful as always [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Beautiful as always [emoji173]️


Thank you JV!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Dextersmom said:


> Gris aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envelope clutch today with my new Bal sandals.





tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3401182
> 
> My '05 Rouge Theatre City.  I love this bag!


beauty!


chowlover2 said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401286
> View attachment 3401287


lovely!


Dextersmom said:


> Gris aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envelope clutch today with my new Bal sandals.


gorgeous metallic!


----------



## Harper Quinn

tigertrixie said:


> Very cute!


thank you!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Gris aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envelope clutch today with my new Bal sandals.



Perfect match DM! Love both!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Perfect match DM! Love both!



Thank you JB!


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> beauty!
> 
> lovely!
> 
> gorgeous metallic!



Thank you HQ!


----------



## Dextersmom

Metal Plate City today.


----------



## muchstuff

Well, yesterday actually, my mogano Hobo with GSH...


----------



## chowlover2

muchstuff said:


> Well, yesterday actually, my mogano Hobo with GSH...
> 
> View attachment 3402934


I love that color!


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> I love that color!


I have a mogano city that looks quite different. With the hobo there's a whole bunch of copper-coloured patina which actually suits the bag style well. I'd hate to see it on a black bag but on the mogano it seems to work...here's a pic of the City, mogano's a great colour!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Well, yesterday actually, my mogano Hobo with GSH...
> 
> View attachment 3402934


Mmmm Mmmm Mmmmm, mogano is heavenly to me....LOVE this one, BIGTIME!


----------



## SilverStCloud

I'm actually carrying my Mogano City with me today! 

Here she is sitting so prettily and squishily on my desk in the office.







And here are her smooshy wrinkles that I love so dearly.


















muchstuff said:


> Well, yesterday actually, my mogano Hobo with GSH...
> 
> View attachment 3402934


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> I'm actually carrying my Mogano City with me today!
> 
> Here she is sitting so prettily and squishily on my desk in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are her smooshy wrinkles that I love so dearly.


WOW, me LOVES Brown doesn't get any better than this!!! Perfection


----------



## Summerfriend

SilverStCloud said:


> I'm actually carrying my Mogano City with me today!
> 
> Here she is sitting so prettily and squishily on my desk in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are her smooshy wrinkles that I love so dearly.



MMMMMM! Thank you for sharing these delicious pics!! Pretty much the definition of "smooshy." Glorious!


----------



## Kendie26

My trusty companion, very broken in black Work bag with glycine Mini Click inside-to use as mini clutch for client lunch today. Happy Friday wveryone[emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Seriously rich and gorgeous looking!!! 



SilverStCloud said:


> I'm actually carrying my Mogano City with me today!
> 
> Here she is sitting so prettily and squishily on my desk in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are her smooshy wrinkles that I love so dearly.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My trusty companion, very broken in black Work bag with glycine Mini Click inside-to use as mini clutch for client lunch today. Happy Friday wveryone[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403328
> View attachment 3403329



Two amazing beauties!!


----------



## Just Violet

muchstuff said:


> Well, yesterday actually, my mogano Hobo with GSH...
> 
> View attachment 3402934





muchstuff said:


> I have a mogano city that looks quite different. With the hobo there's a whole bunch of copper-coloured patina which actually suits the bag style well. I'd hate to see it on a black bag but on the mogano it seems to work...here's a pic of the City, mogano's a great colour!
> 
> View attachment 3402982





SilverStCloud said:


> I'm actually carrying my Mogano City with me today!
> 
> Here she is sitting so prettily and squishily on my desk in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are her smooshy wrinkles that I love so dearly.





Kendie26 said:


> My trusty companion, very broken in black Work bag with glycine Mini Click inside-to use as mini clutch for client lunch today. Happy Friday wveryone[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403328
> View attachment 3403329



Fabulous Bags gals


----------



## DutchGirl007

[emoji170] Classic City [emoji170]


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> [emoji170] Classic City [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403451



Stunning City DutchGirl!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Goodbye for now, my lovely Bal friends. I am off to Napa and probably won't be around much this next week.  For traveling, I am wearing my Gris Aluminum Velo, matching sandals and Chanel brooch. Tucked inside my Velo I have my Chanel WOC
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 that I will whip out upon arrival.  Cheers. (please imagine these are wine glasses)


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Goodbye for now, my lovely Bal friends. I am off to Napa and probably won't be around much this next week.  For traveling, I am wearing my Gris Aluminum Velo, matching sandals and Chanel brooch. Tucked inside my Velo I have my Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403538
> View attachment 3403539
> View attachment 3403540
> View attachment 3403541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I will whip out upon arrival.  Cheers. (please imagine these are wine glasses)



Fabulous as always!! Have a safe travel and nice days in Napa


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> [emoji170] Classic City [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403451


Wowza Whoa on that blue!!! Yay you on such a beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Goodbye for now, my lovely Bal friends. I am off to Napa and probably won't be around much this next week.  For traveling, I am wearing my Gris Aluminum Velo, matching sandals and Chanel brooch. Tucked inside my Velo I have my Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403538
> View attachment 3403539
> View attachment 3403540
> View attachment 3403541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I will whip out upon arrival.  Cheers. (please imagine these are wine glasses)


Triple Snap girlfriend! This is 1 of my very favorites of yours. You look INCREDIBLE. Have the best time ever....we will miss you TONS! Drink some wine for us!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning City DutchGirl!!


THANK YOU,


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> Wowza Whoa on that blue!!! Yay you on such a beauty!


Thanks so much, it's definitely a favorite of mine, goes with jeans, dressy, all colors, almost better than black, sometimes.  Have a fun weekend everyone!


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Goodbye for now, my lovely Bal friends. I am off to Napa and probably won't be around much this next week.  For traveling, I am wearing my Gris Aluminum Velo, matching sandals and Chanel brooch. Tucked inside my Velo I have my Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403538
> View attachment 3403539
> View attachment 3403540
> View attachment 3403541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I will whip out upon arrival.  Cheers. (please imagine these are wine glasses)


Have a safe trip!


----------



## peacebabe

Enjoy & have a safe trip! See you soon 



Dextersmom said:


> Goodbye for now, my lovely Bal friends. I am off to Napa and probably won't be around much this next week.  For traveling, I am wearing my Gris Aluminum Velo, matching sandals and Chanel brooch. Tucked inside my Velo I have my Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403538
> View attachment 3403539
> View attachment 3403540
> View attachment 3403541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I will whip out upon arrival.  Cheers. (please imagine these are wine glasses)


----------



## SilverStCloud

So hubby and I met with a banker this afternoon to discuss our retirement plans. Of course, I couldn't miss seeing that the lady was carrying a HUGE Bal bag. It was like an in-between size of the Work and Weekender. 





















But it might have simply been a very overstuffed Work bag. Anyhoo, my 04 Marron City was in heaven making a new friend.








But my point to all of this is... if a financial planner is spending on Bal bags, I can't be going too far wrong with my own spending on Bal, yes? Lol.


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> So hubby and I met with a banker this afternoon to discuss our retirement plans. Of course, I couldn't miss seeing that the lady was carrying a HUGE Bal bag. It was like an in-between size of the Work and Weekender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it might have simply been a very overstuffed Work bag. Anyhoo, my 04 Marron City was in heaven making a new friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my point to all of this is... if a financial planner is spending on Bal bags, I can't be going too far wrong with my own spending on Bal, yes? Lol.



Ha that's an AWESONE post & pics SilverStCloud~ I [emoji173]️it! [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Indiana

Bleu Obscur Hip..


----------



## rx4dsoul

SilverStCloud said:


> So hubby and I met with a banker this afternoon to discuss our retirement plans. Of course, I couldn't miss seeing that the lady was carrying a HUGE Bal bag. It was like an in-between size of the Work and Weekender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it might have simply been a very overstuffed Work bag. Anyhoo, my 04 Marron City was in heaven making a new friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my point to all of this is... if a financial planner is spending on Bal bags, I can't be going too far wrong with my own spending on Bal, yes? Lol.


If this banker is into Bal...then I'd say you are in good hands!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Indiana said:


> Bleu Obscur Hip..
> 
> View attachment 3404466



Love this color[emoji170], have a city.  Yours is a Beautiful bag!  Is it super functional for you?  Been considering that style. Txs.


----------



## Indiana

DutchGirl007 said:


> Love this color[emoji170], have a city.  Yours is a Beautiful bag!  Is it super functional for you?  Been considering that style. Txs.


Thanks!  It is truly a gorgeous blue.  I used to think that Dark Night was the best Bal blue ever until I got this one!  Must be gorgeous in a City..
Yes, Hip is super-duper handy when you're only carrying a small amount of stuff.  I can easily get wallet, pouch, phone, keys etc. in there for a run to the shops (or the pub Lol!)


----------



## Just Violet

Torn between all these purple beauties for today's lunch with family!!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Torn between all these purple beauties for today's lunch with family!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405047


Purple Power girlfriend!! Or I should say Violet for your namesake They are ALL beauties so how can you go wrong with any one of them?! Enjoy


----------



## Kmora

Just Violet said:


> Torn between all these purple beauties for today's lunch with family!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405047



Wow, that is a lot of purple  beautiful picture, makes me happy!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Just Violet said:


> Torn between all these purple beauties for today's lunch with family!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405047


Oh my. That is one amazing family of purples!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Purple Power girlfriend!! Or I should say Violet for your namesake They are ALL beauties so how can you go wrong with any one of them?! Enjoy





Kmora said:


> Wow, that is a lot of purple  beautiful picture, makes me happy!





rx4dsoul said:


> Oh my. That is one amazing family of purples!



Thanks gals. Purple makes me happy too


----------



## Greenpea1

Black City for me with new shoes (which are surprisingly comfy despite the heel!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Torn between all these purple beauties for today's lunch with family!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405047



This should be the cover of a magazine JV...so beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Greenpea1 said:


> Black City for me with new shoes (which are surprisingly comfy despite the heel!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405198


Looking gorgeous!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> This should be the cover of a magazine JV...so beautiful!!



This is such a great compliment!! Thanks indeed hun [emoji171]


----------



## heaRtB

Out with this beauty [emoji4]


----------



## DutchGirl007

Oh is that the new croc pattern?  I saw that it's gorg!!  Congrats!


----------



## Summerfriend

Greenpea1 said:


> Black City for me with new shoes (which are surprisingly comfy despite the heel!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405198



AH! I love a black City. As much as I love looking at all the colors, at the end of the day, the black City is what makes my heart skip every time!


----------



## Kendie26

Greenpea1 said:


> Black City for me with new shoes (which are surprisingly comfy despite the heel!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405198



[emoji322][emoji106][emoji93]you rock those shoes perfectly & great bag of course!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Torn between all these purple beauties for today's lunch with family!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405047



Gorgeous purple!  I don't know how you can choose!   Lovely picture!   Your pics always make me happy.


----------



## Kendie26

heaRtB said:


> Out with this beauty [emoji4]



Stunning pic ( I'm an orchid collector & that's my fave color orchid) but your bag is the showpiece! [emoji93]


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous purple!  I don't know how you can choose!   Lovely picture!   Your pics always make me happy.



Thank you indeed  happy monday


----------



## chowlover2

Just Violet said:


> Torn between all these purple beauties for today's lunch with family!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405047


Purple heaven!


----------



## liznaj

Took my mini city ME out over the weekend


My first Bal and it makes me soooo happy! It's going traveling with me later this week


----------



## rx4dsoul

liznaj said:


> Took my mini city ME out over the weekend
> View attachment 3406028
> 
> My first Bal and it makes me soooo happy! It's going traveling with me later this week


So pretty! Looks good on you.


----------



## Greenpea1

liznaj said:


> Took my mini city ME out over the weekend
> View attachment 3406028
> 
> My first Bal and it makes me soooo happy! It's going traveling with me later this week



That's lovely!


----------



## Zoe C

liznaj said:


> Took my mini city ME out over the weekend
> View attachment 3406028
> 
> My first Bal and it makes me soooo happy! It's going traveling with me later this week



It's beautiful!!


----------



## liznaj

rx4dsoul said:


> So pretty! Looks good on you.





Greenpea1 said:


> That's lovely!





Zoe C said:


> It's beautiful!!



thank you everyone!!


----------



## Iamminda

liznaj said:


> Took my mini city ME out over the weekend
> View attachment 3406028
> 
> My first Bal and it makes me soooo happy! It's going traveling with me later this week


Looks great!


----------



## liznaj

Iamminda said:


> Looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my 05 Rouge Theater Day


----------



## Iamminda

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 05 Rouge Theater Day
> 
> View attachment 3406792



Wow, this is gorgeous!   I would love to find one -- definitely an HG!


----------



## muchstuff

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 05 Rouge Theater Day
> 
> View attachment 3406792


----------



## Just Violet

chowlover2 said:


> Purple heaven!



Thank you


----------



## Just Violet

Gris Alluminium hip & friends


----------



## liznaj

@Just Violet  So pretty!


----------



## solitudelove

Just Violet said:


> Torn between all these purple beauties for today's lunch with family!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405047


LOVE!!!!! What a beautiful collection!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Just Violet said:


> Gris Alluminium hip & friends
> View attachment 3407013


Metallic Madness! The Gris Aluminum with gold hardware is stunning!


----------



## Luv n bags

Everyone looks fantastic!

Using my trusty grey city today!


----------



## chowlover2

tigertrixie said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!
> 
> Using my trusty grey city today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407341


You look great too and your bracelet is TDF!


----------



## Minkette

Still wearing my one and only!


----------



## Just Violet

liznaj said:


> @Just Violet  So pretty!





solitudelove said:


> LOVE!!!!! What a beautiful collection!!!





chowlover2 said:


> Metallic Madness! The Gris Aluminum with gold hardware is stunning!



Thank you girls


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!
> 
> Using my trusty grey city today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407341



What a pretty grey and I love love your bracelet.


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Gris Alluminium hip & friends
> View attachment 3407013



Stunning picture!!  I have seen pics of Gris aluminum (as more whitish and greyish silver) but your picture makes it look kinda lavenderish silver -- so pretty.


----------



## StefaniJoy

liznaj said:


> Took my mini city ME out over the weekend
> View attachment 3406028
> 
> My first Bal and it makes me soooo happy! It's going traveling with me later this week



LOVELY!! Enjoy in good health!!


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Torn between all these purple beauties for today's lunch with family!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405047


Wear all. I would  seriously.  How can one choose between these beauties???


----------



## Kendie26

We are heading out for dinner & I think this anthracite/grey clutch tones down might bright dress [emoji4]plus I was excited to add the pink cupcake charm that was just given to me


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!
> 
> Using my trusty grey city today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407341



Love your grey with that great pop of purple![emoji119][emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Minkette said:


> Still wearing my one and only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407365



Looks really great on you Minkette & so glad to hear how much you live your Bal![emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Gris Alluminium hip & friends
> View attachment 3407013



Loving this 1 JV! All those "friends" go so well with your hip![emoji126][emoji93][emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> We are heading out for dinner & I think this anthracite/grey clutch tones down might bright dress [emoji4]plus I was excited to add the pink cupcake charm that was just given to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407641



Pretty outfit!!  I so LOVE that dress, especially that gathered/stretchy(?) neckline!   Your clutch looks great with it (love pink/grey combo).   Hope you have a wonderful dinner.


----------



## Zoe C

Kendie26 said:


> We are heading out for dinner & I think this anthracite/grey clutch tones down might bright dress [emoji4]plus I was excited to add the pink cupcake charm that was just given to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407641



LOVE everything: bag, charm, dress, colors, the whole combo!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> We are heading out for dinner & I think this anthracite/grey clutch tones down might bright dress [emoji4]plus I was excited to add the pink cupcake charm that was just given to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407641


I just know you're gonna SLAY with this combo!


----------



## rx4dsoul

tigertrixie said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!
> 
> Using my trusty grey city today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407341


Love your CDC!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> We are heading out for dinner & I think this anthracite/grey clutch tones down might bright dress [emoji4]plus I was excited to add the pink cupcake charm that was just given to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407641



So so pretty Kendie!! Hope your dinner was as lovely as your outfit!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Gris Alluminium hip & friends
> View attachment 3407013



I LOVE this hip!!


----------



## Dextersmom

tigertrixie said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!
> 
> Using my trusty grey city today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407341



Classic and lovely.


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Stunning picture!!  I have seen pics of Gris aluminum (as more whitish and greyish silver) but your picture makes it look kinda lavenderish silver -- so pretty.





ksuromax said:


> Wear all. I would  seriously.  How can one choose between these beauties???





Kendie26 said:


> Loving this 1 JV! All those "friends" go so well with your hip![emoji126][emoji93][emoji8]





Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE this hip!!



Thank you gals!!! Always so kind to me! [emoji8]


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> We are heading out for dinner & I think this anthracite/grey clutch tones down might bright dress [emoji4]plus I was excited to add the pink cupcake charm that was just given to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407641



This combo is perfect!! I really love it!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> We are heading out for dinner & I think this anthracite/grey clutch tones down might bright dress [emoji4]plus I was excited to add the pink cupcake charm that was just given to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407641


Once again I am (not?) surprised to see how versatile Balenciaga is! Such a cute feminine dress + such a rocking clutch = perfect combo! You rock, girl!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Once again I am (not?) surprised to see how versatile Balenciaga is! Such a cute feminine dress + such a rocking clutch = perfect combo! You rock, girl!





Iamminda said:


> Pretty outfit!!  I so LOVE that dress, especially that gathered/stretchy(?) neckline!   Your clutch looks great with it (love pink/grey combo).   Hope you have a wonderful dinner.





Zoe C said:


> LOVE everything: bag, charm, dress, colors, the whole combo!!!





rx4dsoul said:


> I just know you're gonna SLAY with this combo!





Dextersmom said:


> So so pretty Kendie!! Hope your dinner was as lovely as your outfit!





Just Violet said:


> This combo is perfect!! I really love it!!


Adore each & every one of you Bal gals!! Many thanks on your kind words. I'm happily surprised how much I am loving this Bal clutch (as some of you may recall I was a little skeptical at first!) Hugs to all


----------



## Luv n bags

chowlover2 said:


> You look great too and your bracelet is TDF!





Iamminda said:


> What a pretty grey and I love love your bracelet.





Kendie26 said:


> Love your grey with that great pop of purple![emoji119][emoji106]



Thank you! Hey, I just learned to multi-quote!


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> Classic and lovely.





rx4dsoul said:


> Love your CDC!!!



Thank you.  I am so into CDC's.  Especially the really colorful ones.


----------



## liznaj

@Kendie26  What a pretty dress and goes so well with your clutch! Great outfit


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> @Kendie26  What a pretty dress and goes so well with your clutch! Great outfit



Thank you kindly liznaj! I live in those lightweight dresses all summer long [emoji156][emoji851]


----------



## floodette

everyone is so chic! @Kendie26 what a pretty dress and cute cupcake!

I still have not changed out from my Plate. I think it's sign of true love. It has become so smooshy now.


----------



## Kendie26

floodette said:


> everyone is so chic! @Kendie26 what a pretty dress and cute cupcake!
> 
> I still have not changed out from my Plate. I think it's sign of true love. It has become so smooshy now.


Many thanks floodette! Your avatar & plate bag are definitely uber chic!!! So glad you love your Bal so much!


----------



## Just Violet

Sporty mood with my ultraviolet mini city [emoji171]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Just Violet said:


> Sporty mood with my ultraviolet mini city [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409185



*What *a color !!


----------



## Breadnbrie

My new acquisition!


----------



## Luv n bags

Using my sturdy burgundy.  I love this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3409419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new acquisition!



Lovely new bag!



Just Violet said:


> Sporty mood with my ultraviolet mini city [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409185



Stunning purple! Really like this pop of color!



tigertrixie said:


> Using my sturdy burgundy.  I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409434



Gorgeous burgundy!


----------



## pzammie

Rose Poudre First!![emoji738]


----------



## Summerfriend

Using my Castagna Day today and TOTALLY having an "OMG I LOVE MY BAG" moment. This bag is SO easy to use, effortless, convenient, soft, smooshy, and gorgeous. Mucho love.


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my favorite today - my 07 black city! I love this leather!!!


----------



## chowlover2

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my favorite today - my 07 black city! I love this leather!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409756


'07 leather is my fav too!


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First!![emoji738]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409677


I absolutely love this pink!!   And it is perfect with what you are wearing.


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> Sporty mood with my ultraviolet mini city [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409185



Vivacious violet, beautiful!


----------



## Jaidybug

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3409419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new acquisition!


What a beauty! 


tigertrixie said:


> Using my sturdy burgundy.  I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409434


Gorgeous colour! 


pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First!![emoji738]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409677


Pretty soft pink!


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409677


So in love with this color & even more so with your gold HW...STUNNER!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Summerfriend said:


> Using my Castagna Day today and TOTALLY having an "OMG I LOVE MY BAG" moment. This bag is SO easy to use, effortless, convenient, soft, smooshy, and gorgeous. Mucho love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409706


Love the look of the Day, looks perfect! 


shayna07 said:


> Wearing my favorite today - my 07 black city! I love this leather!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409756


Lovely leather [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

WOW all you smokin hot Bal gals are tearing it up today with some KILLER bags...I'm on cloud 9 looking at all of them!! "PROPS"
@Breadnbrie 
@tigertrixie 
@Summerfriend 
@Just Violet 
@shayna07 
@pzammie


----------



## pzammie

Kendie26 said:


> So in love with this color & even more so with your gold HW...STUNNER!!





Jaidybug said:


> What a beauty!
> 
> Gorgeous colour!
> 
> Pretty soft pink!





Iamminda said:


> I absolutely love this pink!!   And it is perfect with what you are wearing.



Aww, thanks girls!![emoji8]


----------



## Loveheart

Bleu dragée Velo (René Caovilla  espadrilles)


----------



## Just Violet

Pollie-Jean said:


> *What *a color !!





Iamminda said:


> Stunning purple! Really like this pop of color!!





Jaidybug said:


> Vivacious violet, beautiful!



Thanks gals


----------



## Just Violet

Loveheart said:


> Bleu dragée Velo (René Caovilla  espadrilles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410226



I love this color combo


----------



## Just Violet

Today's details feat. my black small bowling bag


----------



## Auvina15

Loveheart said:


> Bleu dragée Velo (René Caovilla  espadrilles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410226


So beautiful and summery!!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Today's details feat. my black small bowling bag
> View attachment 3410274


Super cool!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Sporty mood with my ultraviolet mini city [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409185



Beyond beautiful JV!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3409419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new acquisition!



Beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First!![emoji738]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409677



So pretty!


----------



## chowlover2

Just Violet said:


> Today's details feat. my black small bowling bag
> View attachment 3410274


Now I need a bowling bag JV!


----------



## chowlover2

Loveheart said:


> Bleu dragée Velo (René Caovilla  espadrilles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410226


So pretty together!


----------



## Dextersmom

Loveheart said:


> Bleu dragée Velo (René Caovilla  espadrilles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410226



Lovely!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> Today's details feat. my black small bowling bag
> View attachment 3410274



Lovely bag and bracelets!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Today's details feat. my black small bowling bag
> View attachment 3410274



That leather looks scrumptious!!


----------



## MJDaisy

using my lovely blue obscur city today. first time taking her to my new job !


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> Super cool!!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Beyond beautiful JV!!





Jaidybug said:


> Lovely bag and bracelets!





Dextersmom said:


> That leather looks scrumptious!!



Thanks girls!!! This bag is really perfect to me!! It's currently my most used one  i adore it !!



chowlover2 said:


> Now I need a bowling bag JV!


I need another one too


----------



## Just Violet

MJDaisy said:


> using my lovely blue obscur city today. first time taking her to my new job !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410423



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MJDaisy said:


> using my lovely blue obscur city today. first time taking her to my new job !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410423



Love this blue!  



Loveheart said:


> Bleu dragée Velo (René Caovilla  espadrilles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410226



Pretty bag and those got to be the prettiest shoes ever!  



Just Violet said:


> Today's details feat. my black small bowling bag
> View attachment 3410274



Love this -- the bag and your arm party


----------



## Kendie26

Loveheart said:


> Bleu dragée Velo (René Caovilla  espadrilles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410226


Love the Bal obviously but those shoes are the cutest thing on the planet!!!! Great pairing...


----------



## Jaidybug

MJDaisy said:


> using my lovely blue obscur city today. first time taking her to my new job !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410423



Gorgeous blue! Best wishes on your new job


----------



## Kendie26

Ok I really need to figure out how to start a thread 1 of these days (call me lazy-sorry!) be our beloved Dextersmom is in the Purse blog!! I recognized her gorgeous arm stack immediately before I read her avatar name... WOOHOOO YOU DM!! So excited for you dear friend! [emoji322][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

@Dextersmom 
see post immediately above this one!!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Carrying my new-to-me Balenciaga Day in the squishiest leather I ever felt.


----------



## Iamminda

anthrosphere said:


> Carrying my new-to-me Balenciaga Day in the squishiest leather I ever felt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410802



Squishiest leather ever!   Love the Mickey hangtag (everyone has one but me  ).


----------



## Dextersmom

MJDaisy said:


> using my lovely blue obscur city today. first time taking her to my new job !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410423



This bag is really beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ok I really need to figure out how to start a thread 1 of these days (call me lazy-sorry!) be our beloved Dextersmom is in the Purse blog!! I recognized her gorgeous arm stack immediately before I read her avatar name... WOOHOOO YOU DM!! So excited for you dear friend! [emoji322][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410790



Thank you so much girlfriend!!  I literally have no idea how you did that!


----------



## Dextersmom

Off to dinner and a movie with my Gris Aluminum clutch.


----------



## Jaidybug

anthrosphere said:


> Carrying my new-to-me Balenciaga Day in the squishiest leather I ever felt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410802


Love the Day bag, and cute Coach Mickey hangtag! 


Dextersmom said:


> Off to dinner and a movie with my Gris Aluminum clutch.
> View attachment 3410968
> View attachment 3410971


Love the Gris Aluminum, seems like it would go with just about any outfit


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Off to dinner and a movie with my Gris Aluminum clutch.
> View attachment 3410968
> View attachment 3410971


Lovely!


----------



## anthrosphere

Dextersmom said:


> Off to dinner and a movie with my Gris Aluminum clutch.
> View attachment 3410968
> View attachment 3410971


Thank you Dexters!! You look beautiful with your clutch, too! The leather on your bag looks soooo divine!


----------



## Zoe C

Kendie26 said:


> Ok I really need to figure out how to start a thread 1 of these days (call me lazy-sorry!) be our beloved Dextersmom is in the Purse blog!! I recognized her gorgeous arm stack immediately before I read her avatar name... WOOHOOO YOU DM!! So excited for you dear friend! [emoji322][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410790



OMG you're right! Congrats Dextersmom!!! Stylish and good taste as always


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Off to dinner and a movie with my Gris Aluminum clutch.
> View attachment 3410968
> View attachment 3410971


I am drooling over your clutch, it's gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Love this -- the bag and your arm party



Thank you sweetie


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Ok I really need to figure out how to start a thread 1 of these days (call me lazy-sorry!) be our beloved Dextersmom is in the Purse blog!! I recognized her gorgeous arm stack immediately before I read her avatar name... WOOHOOO YOU DM!! So excited for you dear friend! [emoji322][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410790



Wow many congrats to you Dextermom! Well deserved


----------



## SilverStCloud

Out at lunch with my one of my many many many black Bals (I truly have too many. Is that bad?), the 04 City with pewter hardware.


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> Out at lunch with my one of my many many many black Bals (I truly have too many. Is that bad?), the 04 City with pewter hardware.


gorgeous bag


----------



## SilverStCloud

muchstuff said:


> gorgeous bag [emoji813]


Thank you, Muchstuff! I wish there was better lighting. This photo doesn't do her beauty any justice at all.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Out at lunch with my one of my many many many black Bals (I truly have too many. Is that bad?), the 04 City with pewter hardware.


Much BAG LOVE to you SilverStCloud! Totally love the pewter hardware on this baby!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> Much BAG LOVE to you SilverStCloud! Totally love the pewter hardware on this baby!


Awwwwh... Thank you, Kendie! I do have a big weakness for PH. It's so rocker!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Love the Day bag, and cute Coach Mickey hangtag!
> 
> Love the Gris Aluminum, seems like it would go with just about any outfit



Thanks JB!!  You are right, the color is so versatile!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Lovely!



Thanks IM!


----------



## Dextersmom

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you Dexters!! You look beautiful with your clutch, too! The leather on your bag looks soooo divine!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Zoe C said:


> OMG you're right! Congrats Dextersmom!!! Stylish and good taste as always



Thank you so much Zoe!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Wow many congrats to you Dextermom! Well deserved



Thank you very much JV!!


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> Out at lunch with my one of my many many many black Bals (I truly have too many. Is that bad?), the 04 City with pewter hardware.



Gorgeous! Love the scarf too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Not bad at all...good, very good and very beautiful!!  Cool scarf too! 



SilverStCloud said:


> Out at lunch with my one of my many many many black Bals (I truly have too many. Is that bad?), the 04 City with pewter hardware.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Town today with an Ella Moss tank, James Perse skirt and Via Spiga sandals.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Town today with an Ella Moss tank, James Perse skirt and Via Spiga sandals.
> View attachment 3411489
> View attachment 3411490



Love the whole dark ensemble, and the pop of colour on your sandals.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Town today with an Ella Moss tank, James Perse skirt and Via Spiga sandals.
> View attachment 3411489
> View attachment 3411490



You look so good!  Those sandals provide the perfect pop of color!   In love with this look


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Out at lunch with my one of my many many many black Bals (I truly have too many. Is that bad?), the 04 City with pewter hardware.



What a beautiful bag!   Would love to see all your black Bals in a family portrait -- will be drooling.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Love the whole dark ensemble, and the pop of colour on your sandals.



Thank you JB!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look so good!  Those sandals provide the perfect pop of color!   In love with this look



Thank you IM!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Town today with an Ella Moss tank, James Perse skirt and Via Spiga sandals.
> View attachment 3411489
> View attachment 3411490



Knock knock DM, friendly reminder we are the same shoe/sandal size!! [emoji23][emoji150]Looking beautiful as ever[emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Knock knock DM, friendly reminder we are the same shoe/sandal size!! [emoji23][emoji150]Looking beautiful as ever[emoji8]



Me too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Knock knock DM, friendly reminder we are the same shoe/sandal size!! [emoji23][emoji150]Looking beautiful as ever[emoji8]



Yes I do remember.   Thank you my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Me too!



Of course.....could never forget our lovely IM.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SilverStCloud said:


> Out at lunch with my one of my many many many black Bals (I truly have too many. Is that bad?), the 04 City with pewter hardware.



Just great  Love the hardware and the scarf !


----------



## Greenpea1

Loveheart said:


> Bleu dragée Velo (René Caovilla  espadrilles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410226



Love this combo!


----------



## Greenpea1

'O5 White City for me today.


----------



## Kendie26

Greenpea1 said:


> 'O5 White City for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412628


Ahhh that white is a breath of fresh air & so pristine for her age!!! LOVE your sandals lots & lots!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Greenpea1 said:


> 'O5 White City for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412628



Your bag and sandals look great together!


----------



## LostInBal

SilverStCloud said:


> Out at lunch with my one of my many many many black Bals (I truly have too many. Is that bad?), the 04 City with pewter hardware.


Another gorgeous oldie, this glory!!


----------



## Just Violet

Bleu obscur hip and some other blue vibes[emoji170]


----------



## SilverStCloud

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous! Love the scarf too!





Dextersmom said:


> Not bad at all...good, very good and very beautiful!!  Cool scarf too!





Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful bag!   Would love to see all your black Bals in a family portrait -- will be drooling.





Pollie-Jean said:


> Just great [emoji813] Love the hardware and the scarf !





aalinne_72 said:


> Another gorgeous oldie, this glory!! [emoji813][emoji813]


Thanks, ladies! I do love my McQ scarves almost as much as my Bals! Key word would be "almost"! Lol

And yes, perhaps this weekend I'll take a family shot of my 10,000 black Bals. And then I'll have it on public record that I am officially cray-cray.


----------



## Jaidybug

Greenpea1 said:


> 'O5 White City for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412628



Perfect combo for summer, the city bag is beautiful in white!


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> Bleu obscur hip and some other blue vibes[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412994



Love that blue colour, everything goes perfectly together[emoji170]


----------



## Breadnbrie

So excited to wear my gold metal plate city to work for the first time!


----------



## liznaj

Breadnbrie said:


> So excited to wear my gold metal plate city to work for the first time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413063
> View attachment 3413064


Gorgeous!


----------



## Jaidybug

Breadnbrie said:


> So excited to wear my gold metal plate city to work for the first time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413063
> View attachment 3413064



Stunning bag!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Breadnbrie said:


> So excited to wear my gold metal plate city to work for the first time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413063
> View attachment 3413064


Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Bleu obscur hip and some other blue vibes[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412994


Beautiful blues!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Bleu obscur hip and some other blue vibes[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412994



Beautiful blue JV!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Breadnbrie said:


> So excited to wear my gold metal plate city to work for the first time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413063
> View attachment 3413064



So happy for you...looking gorgeous!!


----------



## Just Violet

Jaidybug said:


> Love that blue colour, everything goes perfectly together[emoji170]





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful blues!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful blue JV!!



Thank you indeed gals


----------



## Breadnbrie

Just Violet said:


> Bleu obscur hip and some other blue vibes[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412994


Your accessorizing game is spot on! Bleu obscur is a great color


----------



## Breadnbrie

Thanks ladies! I'm in love! I keep sneaking glances at her today


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3413351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm in love! I keep sneaking glances at her today


many Congrats Breadnbrie!! You are on a roll! She is quite the looker ~enjoy!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

this whole week i'm using my noir m-series city. this was her today at the office


----------



## Just Violet

Breadnbrie said:


> Your accessorizing game is spot on! Bleu obscur is a great color



Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3413351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm in love! I keep sneaking glances at her today


So gorgeous! I saw this in person ...and it's even more beautiful up close !


----------



## peachyapple

SilverStCloud said:


> Out at lunch with my one of my many many many black Bals (I truly have too many. Is that bad?), the 04 City with pewter hardware.


Beautiful! Love the look of pewter hardware with black. Hope they will release it again at some point


----------



## ksuromax

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3413351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm in love! I keep sneaking glances at her today


she is gorgeous!! enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

hope you don't mind if I chime in with a NON-bag post 
my new Balenciaga espadrilles


----------



## Just Violet

Today's essentials feat. Miss OB city


----------



## peacebabe

Nice & cheery 



Just Violet said:


> Today's essentials feat. Miss OB city
> View attachment 3415976


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Today's essentials feat. Miss OB city
> View attachment 3415976



Beautiful JV!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> hope you don't mind if I chime in with a NON-bag post
> my new Balenciaga espadrilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415872



They are darling and look great on you!


----------



## Jaidybug

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this whole week i'm using my noir m-series city. this was her today at the office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413650


Leather looks yummy!


ksuromax said:


> hope you don't mind if I chime in with a NON-bag post
> my new Balenciaga espadrilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415872


Lovely, pretty anklets too! 


Just Violet said:


> Today's essentials feat. Miss OB city
> View attachment 3415976


Fantastic colour!


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Today's essentials feat. Miss OB city
> View attachment 3415976


Just WOW! Colour looks soooo yum!!!!


----------



## Just Violet

peacebabe said:


> Nice & cheery





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful JV!!





Jaidybug said:


> Fantastic colour!





ksuromax said:


> Just WOW! Colour looks soooo yum!!!!



Thank you gals


----------



## Luv n bags

Just Violet said:


> Today's essentials feat. Miss OB city
> View attachment 3415976



Great color!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Today's essentials feat. Miss OB city
> View attachment 3415976



Love these colors!   



ksuromax said:


> hope you don't mind if I chime in with a NON-bag post
> my new Balenciaga espadrilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415872



Pretty espadrilles!


----------



## muchstuff

Just Violet said:


> Today's essentials feat. Miss OB city
> View attachment 3415976


Love that colour!


----------



## s.tighe

@ccbaggirl89  glad to see my (er, now your) black m-tag found a good home with a lovely pf-er!


----------



## Luv n bags

Sapphire City


----------



## Breadnbrie

tigertrixie said:


> Sapphire City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416297



Love this color!! And your matching bracelet.


----------



## Just Violet

tigertrixie said:


> Great color!





Iamminda said:


> Love these colors!!





muchstuff said:


> Love that colour!



Thank you indeed girls


----------



## Just Violet

tigertrixie said:


> Sapphire City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416297



OMG i am in love!!!!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Jaidybug

tigertrixie said:


> Sapphire City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416297



WOW! L[emoji171]VE that colour!!!


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> Sapphire City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416297



This is a beauty!  Pretty bracelet too.


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> @ccbaggirl89  glad to see my (er, now your) black m-tag found a good home with a lovely pf-er!


OOOMMMGGG s.tighe!!!! Girl, I was about to message you this past weekend & (of course I got distracted & forgot)....we've MISSED YOU TREMENDOUSLY!!!! Hope all is well.


----------



## Tralynn

This bag is so much fun....


----------



## peacebabe

Neon Lizard embossed ?? I love the striking green !



Tralynn said:


> This bag is so much fun....


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> OOOMMMGGG s.tighe!!!! Girl, I was about to message you this past weekend & (of course I got distracted & forgot)....we've MISSED YOU TREMENDOUSLY!!!! Hope all is well.


Ah, hello hello sweet Kendie and thank you  We were on holiday for a while and then tending to our pup, who became sick shortly after our return. She is on the mend now but it made for a harried few weeks.  It's been great fun catching up on everyone's bags/ outfits/ chatter!


----------



## s.tighe

Tralynn said:


> This bag is so much fun....


So fun!


----------



## Luv n bags

Tralynn said:


> This bag is so much fun....



Wow! Nice pop of color!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Ah, hello hello sweet Kendie and thank you  We were on holiday for a while and then tending to our pup, who became sick shortly after our return. She is on the mend now but it made for a harried few weeks.  It's been great fun catching up on everyone's bags/ outfits/ chatter!





tigertrixie said:


> Sapphire City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416297





Tralynn said:


> This bag is so much fun....


So so SO happy to see you back s.tighe!! Hope your holiday was lovely but sorry about your dog, but very glad to hear she's on the mend. 
tigertrixie~that sapphire always melts my heart & love your bracelet with it
tralynn~amazingly fun pop of color...WHOA!!! I also have a lizard leather CIty (pink) & isn't the texture just the coolest?!


----------



## Tralynn

Day two with my Neon!!!


----------



## Tralynn

Lime green city silver hardware croc embossed!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Tralynn said:


> Lime green city silver hardware croc embossed!!!



Stunning !!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Tralynn said:


> This bag is so much fun....


" swoon "


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my super slouchy and soft 07 black city - this bag never gets old! I love the look of it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my super slouchy and soft 07 black city - this bag never gets old! I love the look of it!
> 
> View attachment 3417343
> View attachment 3417345


Beautiful classic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

tigertrixie said:


> Sapphire City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416297


Brilliant purple!!! The CDC is to die for though !


----------



## Luv n bags

Breadnbrie said:


> Love this color!! And your matching bracelet.





Just Violet said:


> OMG i am in love!!!!!! Beautiful!!





Iamminda said:


> This is a beauty!  Pretty bracelet too.





Kendie26 said:


> So so SO happy to see you back s.tighe!! Hope your holiday was lovely but sorry about your dog, but very glad to hear she's on the mend.
> tigertrixie~that sapphire always melts my heart & love your bracelet with it
> tralynn~amazingly fun pop of color...WHOA!!! I also have a lizard leather CIty (pink) & isn't the texture just the coolest?!





rx4dsoul said:


> Brilliant purple!!! The CDC is to die for though !



Thank you! I love looking at everyone's beautiful bags! It inspires me to change colors of my bag for the day.


----------



## Jaidybug

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my super slouchy and soft 07 black city - this bag never gets old! I love the look of it!
> 
> View attachment 3417343
> View attachment 3417345



Simply stunning!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Bluette Town today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3418346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Bluette Town today.


Bluette is so pretty!   And cute outfit.  I tell you, I am really liking the size of the Town and how great that long strap is.  Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Bluette is so pretty!   And cute outfit.  I tell you, I am really liking the size of the Town and how great that long strap is.  Enjoy your Saturday.



Thanks iM!!  i am so glad you are enjoying your Town!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3418346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Bluette Town today.


That Bluette color is so dreamy...perfect compliment to your pretty skirt & you KNOW I am LOVING & lusting for your sandals!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> That Bluette color is so dreamy...perfect compliment to your pretty skirt & you KNOW I am LOVING & lusting for your sandals!!!



Thank you my friend!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3418346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Bluette Town today.



I just love the Bluette colour, beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> I just love the Bluette colour, beautiful!



Thank you jB!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3418346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Bluette Town today.


So beautiful! Love love everything, stunning blue!!.


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Today's essentials feat. Miss OB city
> View attachment 3415976


Omg  so gorgeous!! Its leather is really TDF JV!!.


----------



## ksuromax

Swapped from Papier A3 to Anthra Day hobo, getting ready for a new work week  Day is just perfect for office!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3418346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Bluette Town today.


Great bag, DM, I am seriously thinking of getting one for my collection


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful! Love love everything, stunning blue!!.



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Great bag, DM, I am seriously thinking of getting one for my collection



Thank you ksuromax!


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out with my Met
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 al Plate City and Bal sandals.  Every time I use this bag I fall in love with it all over again.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my Met
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419388
> View attachment 3419391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al Plate City and Bal sandals.  Every time I use this bag I fall in love with it all over again.



Looking good!   I love the pairing of your bag and sandals.  I mentioned to another member that the metal plate bag recently caught my eye.  Seeing it on you confirms my latest bag crush!


----------



## pzammie

Rose Poudre First


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First
> View attachment 3419407


Love this First!  You have many pretty Firsts. And what a great summer outfit you have on.


----------



## pzammie

Awww. Thanks![emoji4]


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my Met
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419388
> View attachment 3419391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al Plate City and Bal sandals.  Every time I use this bag I fall in love with it all over again.



Love everything you're wearing! The bag is stunning, perfect with those sandals. What a cool necklace too


----------



## Jaidybug

pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First
> View attachment 3419407



Pretty in pink!


----------



## liznaj

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my Met
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419388
> View attachment 3419391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al Plate City and Bal sandals.  Every time I use this bag I fall in love with it all over again.


You look fantastic!


pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First
> View attachment 3419407


Your First is so pretty


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking good!   I love the pairing of your bag and sandals.  I mentioned to another member that the metal plate bag recently caught my eye.  Seeing it on you confirms my latest bag crush!



Thanks IM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Love everything you're wearing! The bag is stunning, perfect with those sandals. What a cool necklace too



Thank you so much JB!!  I got this necklace at a cute little boutique when I was in Napa.


----------



## Dextersmom

liznaj said:


> You look fantastic!
> 
> Your First is so pretty



Thank you liznaj.


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First
> View attachment 3419407



You and your First are looking lovely.


----------



## pzammie

Jaidybug said:


> Pretty in pink!





liznaj said:


> You look fantastic!
> 
> Your First is so pretty





Dextersmom said:


> You and your First are looking lovely.



Thanks Ladies![emoji8]


----------



## Just Violet

pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First
> View attachment 3419407



Lovely combo!!! It's definitely into my wishlist!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my RG Rose Thulian City today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my RG Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3420391


Rose Thulian is so pretty.  Love those sandals.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my RG Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3420391


So feminine & pretty! Totally LOVE LOVE LOVE your tank/blouse DM


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First
> View attachment 3419407


EVERYTHING!! You look AWESOME! I adore your smile in this pic....great hair too!!


----------



## s.tighe

Neutral perfection - 2010 Sahara (looking greenish due to the horrendous lighting in my office). This is the one I always think of selling when I need to offload a bag because I've scarcely used it. But then I take it out and the color is like ice cream to my eyes. And so,  by its good looks alone, it stays in the family another day


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Neutral perfection - 2010 Sahara (looking greenish due to the horrendous lighting in my office). This is the one I always think of selling when I need to offload a bag because I've scarcely used it. But then I take it out and the color is like ice cream to my eyes. And so,  by its good looks alone, it stays in the family another day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420600


MAGNIFICENTLY BEAUTIFUL!  I'm your neutral girl  partner s.tighe....no no no sell it!!  She's STUNNING!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> MAGNIFICENTLY BEAUTIFUL!  I'm your neutral girl  partner s.tighe....no no no sell it!!  She's STUNNING!


Thanks Kendie .  I'm (finallllly) at a place where there's not much that I want, but not much I really want to part with either... so when it comes down to "what can I sell," it's like choosing between children (or just foregoing what I want, or being patient to build up the bag fund... the horror!)


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Thanks Kendie .  I'm (finallllly) at a place where there's not much that I want, but not much I really want to part with either... so when it comes down to "what can I sell," it's like choosing between children (or just foregoing what I want, or being patient to build up the bag fund... the horror!)


Haaaa  I feel you/I'm the same right now. I get it 100+%! Well said woman, as you always do.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Rose Thulian is so pretty.  Love those sandals.



Thanks IM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So feminine & pretty! Totally LOVE LOVE LOVE your tank/blouse DM



Thank you Kendie!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Using my RG Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3420391


Ooh, so pretty! What a lovely colour! 


s.tighe said:


> Neutral perfection - 2010 Sahara (looking greenish due to the horrendous lighting in my office). This is the one I always think of selling when I need to offload a bag because I've scarcely used it. But then I take it out and the color is like ice cream to my eyes. And so,  by its good looks alone, it stays in the family another day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420600


Such a gorgeous neutral colour!


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Neutral perfection - 2010 Sahara (looking greenish due to the horrendous lighting in my office). This is the one I always think of selling when I need to offload a bag because I've scarcely used it. But then I take it out and the color is like ice cream to my eyes. And so,  by its good looks alone, it stays in the family another day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420600



This is a beauty -- indeed like a scrumptious bowl of vanilla ice cream on a hot summer day!  I hope you don't sell it.


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Neutral perfection - 2010 Sahara (looking greenish due to the horrendous lighting in my office). This is the one I always think of selling when I need to offload a bag because I've scarcely used it. But then I take it out and the color is like ice cream to my eyes. And so,  by its good looks alone, it stays in the family another day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420600


Glad to see Ms. Sahara out and about, totally agree with you about the colour!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Ooh, so pretty! What a lovely colour!
> 
> Such a gorgeous neutral colour!



Thank you JB!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Glad to see Ms. Sahara out and about, totally agree with you about the colour!


Thanks ladies  believe it or not i STILL don't really know how to multi-quote (haven't been around much since the transition), so if this misses anyone.... Thank you to all y'all ladies! 


Kendie26 said:


> Haaaa  I feel you/I'm the same right now. I get it 100+%! Well said woman, as you always do.





Jaidybug said:


> Ooh, so pretty! What a lovely colour!
> 
> Such a gorgeous neutral colour!





Iamminda said:


> This is a beauty -- indeed like a scrumptious bowl of vanilla ice cream on a hot summer day!  I hope you don't sell it.





muchstuff said:


> Glad to see Ms. Sahara out and about, totally agree with you about the colour!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Using my RG Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3420391



Really a beautiful girly color[emoji177]


----------



## Just Violet

s.tighe said:


> Neutral perfection - 2010 Sahara (looking greenish due to the horrendous lighting in my office). This is the one I always think of selling when I need to offload a bag because I've scarcely used it. But then I take it out and the color is like ice cream to my eyes. And so,  by its good looks alone, it stays in the family another day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420600



It's definitely one of the cutest neutral color ever!


----------



## Just Violet

I love the multiple shades of Tempete, everytime it looks like a different color and it's so versatile!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> I love the multiple shades of Tempete, everytime it looks like a different color and it's so versatile!!!
> View attachment 3422128


Perfect picture JV!!! Tempete is the most amazing shade...love your furry charm & arm stack too....all around FABULOUSITY!


----------



## liznaj

Just Violet said:


> I love the multiple shades of Tempete, everytime it looks like a different color and it's so versatile!!!
> View attachment 3422128


So lovely! And you're so good at accessorizing


----------



## Kendie26

Pink lizard City ( limited edition to celebrate Bals 10 year anniversary )[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Pink lizard City ( limited edition to celebrate Bals 10 year anniversary )[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422267


Beautiful pink in your beautiful yard!   What a beautiful backyard you must have -- no wonder it was recognized in the last pf round up.


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> I love the multiple shades of Tempete, everytime it looks like a different color and it's so versatile!!!
> View attachment 3422128



This is such a beautiful color and you accessorize so well every time.  Love it all.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Really a beautiful girly color[emoji177]



Thank you JV!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> I love the multiple shades of Tempete, everytime it looks like a different color and it's so versatile!!!
> View attachment 3422128



Lovely!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Pink lizard City ( limited edition to celebrate Bals 10 year anniversary )[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422267



The most beautiful City ever!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> I love the multiple shades of Tempete, everytime it looks like a different color and it's so versatile!!!
> View attachment 3422128



Beautiful! Love the bag charm and your arm candy too!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Pink lizard City ( limited edition to celebrate Bals 10 year anniversary )[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422267



Gorgeous, the texture looks amazing on that bag!


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Pink lizard City ( limited edition to celebrate Bals 10 year anniversary )[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422267


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pink in your beautiful yard!   What a beautiful backyard you must have -- no wonder it was recognized in the last pf round up.





Dextersmom said:


> The most beautiful City ever!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous, the texture looks amazing on that bag!





liznaj said:


> Absolutely gorgeous


Thankyou ever so much dearest Bal lovers!
Iamminda~you are a doll! I don't know what I love more, my garden flowers OR my Bal bags...too hard to choose, so they belong together 
DM ~ you're uber sweet. It truly is 1 of my all-time most fave Bal bags & I feel lucky to have it!
Jaidybug ~ I wish you could feel it & see up close if you haven't seen this particular lizard embossed leather....it is unique
liznaj ~ thank you again, I do humbly agree with you....she is a looker


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> I love the multiple shades of Tempete, everytime it looks like a different color and it's so versatile!!!
> View attachment 3422128


You rock, girl!!!


----------



## ksuromax

I am stuck to my Day... it's so easy and perfect for a work day!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Pink lizard City ( limited edition to celebrate Bals 10 year anniversary )[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422267


It's a piece of art!


----------



## liznaj

Beige praline mini city


----------



## Iamminda

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3422781
> 
> Beige praline mini city


This is so cute!   And so pristine looking.


----------



## liznaj

Iamminda said:


> This is so cute!   And so pristine looking.


Thank you!  it's still fairly new, got it about a month ago. Haven't been able to put it down though!


----------



## Breadnbrie

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3422781
> 
> Beige praline mini city



Wow beautiful neutral! The metal edge looks so nice against the light colors.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Dextersmom said:


> Using my RG Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3420391



Gorgeous red!! That's red right, not dark pink?

And your black metal plate-makes me so happy to see my bag twin!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Breadnbrie said:


> Gorgeous red!! That's red right, not dark pink?
> 
> And your black metal plate-makes me so happy to see my bag twin!!



Hi there twinsie, we are so lucky to have such a great bag with the perfect strap.  Wish they would make all of the new bags with this length.

Rose Thulian is truly the color of a rose bush in my yard and it is hard to describe, but I would call it a muted, pinky red.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there twinsie, we are so lucky to have such a great bag with the perfect strap.  Wish they would make all of the new bags with this length.
> 
> Rose Thulian is truly the color of a rose bush in my yard and it is hard to describe, but I would call it a muted, pinky red.



Either way it's beautiful! Looks like a versatile red. 

Funny enough, I actually kind of miss the shorter strap. I've been carrying it by the handles more since it looks a little long carried on the same shoulder. I'm 5'1" though. How tall are you?


----------



## Dextersmom

Breadnbrie said:


> Either way it's beautiful! Looks like a versatile red.
> 
> Funny enough, I actually kind of miss the shorter strap. I've been carrying it by the handles more since it looks a little long carried on the same shoulder. I'm 5'1" though. How tall are you?



Oh that makes sense!  I am 5'8 1/2 so the longer strap is better for me.


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Perfect picture JV!!! Tempete is the most amazing shade...love your furry charm & arm stack too....all around FABULOUSITY!





liznaj said:


> So lovely! And you're so good at accessorizing





Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful color and you accessorize so well every time.  Love it all.





Dextersmom said:


> Lovely!





Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful! Love the bag charm and your arm candy too!





ksuromax said:


> You rock, girl!!!



Thank you very much gals for your appreciation [emoji8]


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Pink lizard City ( limited edition to celebrate Bals 10 year anniversary )[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422267



OMG it's amazing!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> It's a piece of art!





Just Violet said:


> OMG it's amazing!!!


Big hug & thanks to you both ksuromax & Just Violet...appreciate it & love seeing all of your beauties as well!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3422781
> 
> Beige praline mini city


She is to-die-for adorably sexy!! LOVE


----------



## liznaj

Breadnbrie said:


> Wow beautiful neutral! The metal edge looks so nice against the light colors.


Thank you!!


Kendie26 said:


> She is to-die-for adorably sexy!! LOVE


Thanks Kendie


----------



## Sarah03

This beauty has been my sidekick all week:


----------



## Jaidybug

Sarah03 said:


> This beauty has been my sidekick all week:
> View attachment 3423849



Striking!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Jaidybug said:


> Striking!!!



Thank you, Jaidybug!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> This beauty has been my sidekick all week:
> View attachment 3423849


What a beauty!  Love the fob too.


----------



## Heart Star

Carrying my Atlantique Velo with silver G21 hardware this week. Love it!


----------



## tangyuangege

First day to wear my ME Envelope. It's Friday, yay!


----------



## Kendie26

2006 Miss Twiggy ( ink color) was itching to get out [emoji4]photo may make her look a tad dark


----------



## ksuromax

Sarah03 said:


> This beauty has been my sidekick all week:
> View attachment 3423849


 What an amazing combo! Love it all, the style, the hw and the colour!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> 2006 Miss Twiggy ( ink color) was itching to get out [emoji4]photo may make her look a tad dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424321


Belissima!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sarah03 said:


> This beauty has been my sidekick all week:
> View attachment 3423849



LOVE it!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

tangyuangege said:


> View attachment 3424100
> 
> 
> First day to wear my ME Envelope. It's Friday, yay!



Very lovely!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> 2006 Miss Twiggy ( ink color) was itching to get out [emoji4]photo may make her look a tad dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424321



This is very pretty!  Hey Kendie, was wondering if you prefer the First or Twiggy better since they are somewhat similar size?


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This is very pretty!  Hey Kendie, was wondering if you prefer the First or Twiggy better since they are somewhat similar size?





ksuromax said:


> Belissima!


as always, kind thanks ladies! 
Iamminda~since you asked, I do prefer my Twiggy style more. Hard to give exact reason. The First is great but sometimes the strap drives me wacky falling off my shoulder & I like the way the Twiggy looks on me handheld or in crook of arm a little better than the first....just 1 gal's humble opinion & not meant to offend any First lovers! smooches y'all


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> This is very pretty!  Hey Kendie, was wondering if you prefer the First or Twiggy better since they are somewhat similar size?


Hiya Iamminda... the twiggy actually holds much more than the first -- more comparable to the capacity of the City. Though the first and twiggy sort of take up the same amount of visual space (I think due to the Twiggy's rounder, shorter shape compared to the City) they're actually very different from a functional standpoint in my experience! (PS I think you might be the new mom of my 06 black first?... she's a love!)


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> as always, kind thanks ladies!
> Iamminda~since you asked, I do prefer my Twiggy style more. Hard to give exact reason. The First is great but sometimes the strap drives me wacky falling off my shoulder & I like the way the Twiggy looks on me handheld or in crook of arm a little better than the first....just 1 gal's humble opinion & not meant to offend any First lovers! smooches y'all



Thanks for your reply, Kendie.  I was just curious.  I don't think I can do a twiggy if it doesn't have a shoulder strap.  But I am glad to hear that you like it a lot.


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Hiya Iamminda... the twiggy actually holds much more than the first -- more comparable to the capacity of the City. Though the first and twiggy sort of take up the same amount of visual space (I think due to the Twiggy's rounder, shorter shape compared to the City) they're actually very different from a functional standpoint in my experience! (PS I think you might be the new mom of my 06 black first?... she's a love!)


Hi S.  Thanks for your insights on the twiggy.  I didn't know it can hold just about as much as a City.   I think it doesn't have a shoulder strap so it won't work for me.  Yes, I am the proud new Mom of your First.  I had no idea that it belonged to you -- how exciting!  I love all the lovely B ladies here but you have always been one whom I especially admired.  I remember your advice when I was deciding on my first B last year as well as your advice about bubbly vs smooth leather.  (And not to mention your pretty piggy toes from your pics ).  I am so thrilled and honored to have adopted your sweet First .


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for your reply, Kendie.  I was just curious.  I don't think I can do a twiggy if it doesn't have a shoulder strap.  But I am glad to hear that you like it a lot.


The Twiggy does in fact have a shoulder strap.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> The Twiggy does in fact have a shoulder strap.


Thanks!  duh I am blind .  There's a strap in Kendie's pic but I didn't notice it until now.  Thx for the info


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks!  duh I am blind .  There's a strap in Kendie's pic but I didn't notice it until now.  Thx for the info


No worries, my pleasure!


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> Hi S.  Thanks for your insights on the twiggy.  I didn't know it can hold just about as much as a City.   I think it doesn't have a shoulder strap so it won't work for me.  Yes, I am the proud new Mom of your First.  I had no idea that it belonged to you -- how exciting!  I love all the lovely B ladies here but you have always been one whom I especially admired.  I remember your advice when I was deciding on my first B last year as well as your advice about bubbly vs smooth leather.  (And not to mention your pretty piggy toes from your pics ).  I am so thrilled and honored to have adopted your sweet First .


Aw shucks Iamminda... what a sweet thing to say. I'm sure I don't deserve the admiration but your words are taken to heart.  It's been a thrill seeing a couple of my babies show up in reveals and finding out they've landed with wonderful gals! I always send my bags off with a little pang of regret, but knowing they go to good and familiar homes turns the regret to happiness! xox


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> 2006 Miss Twiggy ( ink color) was itching to get out [emoji4]photo may make her look a tad dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424321



Leather looks lovely on that bag!


----------



## LostInBal

View attachment 3425210
View attachment 3425209
View attachment 3425210


Kendie26 said:


> 2006 Miss Twiggy ( ink color) was itching to get out [emoji4]photo may ma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ke her look a tad dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424321


Ink, one of best Bal color ever!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for your reply, Kendie.  I was just curious.  I don't think I can do a twiggy if it doesn't have a shoulder strap.  But I am glad to hear that you like it a lot.


Twiggy does indeed have a detachable shoulder strap!! s.tighe had great comments about the First vs Twiggy. While the measurements are similiar, the depth of Twiggy is bigger than the First, thus allowing more room. I will try to take a pic of the 2 different styles side by side for you a little later so you can compare. My original comments (when you asked which I liked better) were more from the aesthetic sense & not function. I just like how Twiggy looks on me a bit better than the First. (again, no offense to any First lovers out there...I certainly like that bag as well!) 



aalinne_72 said:


> View attachment 3425213
> View attachment 3425211
> View attachment 3425210
> View attachment 3425209
> View attachment 3425210
> 
> Ink, one of best Bal color ever!


SUPER S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G!!!! I agree aalinne & love my Ink bal. Yours is fab & adore your charm on it!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Leather looks lovely on that bag!


thanks JB...it is fab wrinkly leather (that pic is def NOT the best)...Happy weekend to you Bal friend!


----------



## LostInBal

Today:  02 3rd/s BFB First with new cute JC skull crystal charm I found on evil bay 
I have the direct link if someone is interested, I think still last one for sale


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Today:  02 3rd/s BFB First with new cute JC skull crystal charm I found on evil bay
> I have the direct link if someone is interested, I think still last one for sale
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425327
> View attachment 3425326



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️Major [emoji173]️aalinne! [emoji106][emoji93]


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This is very pretty!  Hey Kendie, was wondering if you prefer the First or Twiggy better since they are somewhat similar size?



Here you go girlfriend... Pics to compare twiggy (ink color) vs First (rouge theatre) The capacity with Twiggy is larger, as dear intelligent s.tighe pointed out! See the 2nd pic of side views showing depth of bag~ that's a key difference between them, plus Twiggy strap is a little longer. Hope this helps! [emoji8]
@s.tighe


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Here you go girlfriend... Pics to compare twiggy (ink color) vs First (rouge theatre) The capacity with Twiggy is larger, as dear intelligent s.tighe pointed out! See the 2nd pic of side views showing depth of bag~ that's a key difference between them, plus Twiggy strap is a little longer. Hope this helps! [emoji8]
> @s.tighe
> 
> View attachment 3425339
> View attachment 3425340


TDF


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> TDF


thank you sweetie! just wanted iamminda to see comparison shots...hope all is well & have a wonderful weekend...hugs!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> 2006 Miss Twiggy ( ink color) was itching to get out [emoji4]photo may make her look a tad dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424321



Fabulous!!! That leather looks lovely!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Here you go girlfriend... Pics to compare twiggy (ink color) vs First (rouge theatre) The capacity with Twiggy is larger, as dear intelligent s.tighe pointed out! See the 2nd pic of side views showing depth of bag~ that's a key difference between them, plus Twiggy strap is a little longer. Hope this helps! [emoji8]
> @s.tighe
> 
> View attachment 3425339
> View attachment 3425340



Awesome comparison pics K!!!! Very useful[emoji173]️Thanks!


----------



## Just Violet

Out & about with my outremer city [emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Out & about with my outremer city [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425388





Just Violet said:


> Awesome comparison pics K!!!! Very useful[emoji173]️Thanks!


 Ahhhhh THAT blue! Drool central over here Just Violet! That is the Bal color that got away from me  & I wish I was smart enough to have purchased it when released....but I'm happy living vicariously through yours!  (welcome on Twiggy & First comparison pics)


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!  Love the fob too.





Dextersmom said:


> LOVE it!!!



Thank you, ladies!!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhh THAT blue! Drool central over here Just Violet! That is the Bal color that got away from me  & I wish I was smart enough to have purchased it when released....but I'm happy living vicariously through yours!  (welcome on Twiggy & First comparison pics)



Thanks indeed 
I have to admit that even if i truely loved this blue when it was released, i am not sure that i will buy it again, because it has faded quickly and way too much overall, so i send it to Lovin My Bags for color restoration. I heard that this heavy fading has happened to most of the 2010 bags but i don't know if it's true.


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Out & about with my outremer city [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425388



Heavenly blue!  I love your pics -- just sensational.


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> View attachment 3425213
> View attachment 3425211
> View attachment 3425210
> View attachment 3425209
> View attachment 3425210
> 
> Ink, one of best Bal color ever!



Two gorgeous bags aalinne -- this one and the 02 First.  You sure have a great group of old ladies at your house


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Here you go girlfriend... Pics to compare twiggy (ink color) vs First (rouge theatre) The capacity with Twiggy is larger, as dear intelligent s.tighe pointed out! See the 2nd pic of side views showing depth of bag~ that's a key difference between them, plus Twiggy strap is a little longer. Hope this helps! [emoji8]
> @s.tighe
> 
> View attachment 3425339
> View attachment 3425340



Thank you so much for the comparison pics, dear Kendie.  I am blown away by the difference in size.  Just at a casual glance, I thought they are similar but boy am I wrong!  You RT is TDF -- i am going to be dreaming about your RT tonight.   Thx again for the pics and explanation.


----------



## liznaj

Just Violet said:


> Out & about with my outremer city [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425388


That blue!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Out & about with my outremer city [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425388



Stunning blues.....I want to dive right in to your pic!!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Here you go girlfriend... Pics to compare twiggy (ink color) vs First (rouge theatre) The capacity with Twiggy is larger, as dear intelligent s.tighe pointed out! See the 2nd pic of side views showing depth of bag~ that's a key difference between them, plus Twiggy strap is a little longer. Hope this helps! [emoji8]
> @s.tighe
> 
> View attachment 3425339
> View attachment 3425340


Beautiful bags Kendie, as always. I have a fetish for comparison pics, too. Given the time I could spend hourrrrs scrolling through comparison pics. Thank you  for posting! Never hurts to lay eyes on that gorgeous RT first, either. I only ever had one Twiggy. It was a f/w 05 black in pristine condition with the most gorgeous black leather I've seen on any black Bal to date. It was thick and smooth and it had this otherworldly almost metallic sheen to it that (for me) was just mesmerizing. I held onto that baby for a good long while simply because I loved the leather so much, but the Twiggy style just didn't feel comfortable on me for some reason, and I wound up selling it outright to Fashionphile for a pittance. Not a rainbows and unicorns type of ending for my short but lovely Twiggy experience.


----------



## Jaidybug

aalinne_72 said:


> View attachment 3425213
> View attachment 3425211
> View attachment 3425210
> View attachment 3425209
> View attachment 3425210
> 
> Ink, one of best Bal color ever!





aalinne_72 said:


> Today:  02 3rd/s BFB First with new cute JC skull crystal charm I found on evil bay
> I have the direct link if someone is interested, I think still last one for sale
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425327
> View attachment 3425326



Totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Here you go girlfriend... Pics to compare twiggy (ink color) vs First (rouge theatre) The capacity with Twiggy is larger, as dear intelligent s.tighe pointed out! See the 2nd pic of side views showing depth of bag~ that's a key difference between them, plus Twiggy strap is a little longer. Hope this helps! [emoji8]
> @s.tighe
> 
> View attachment 3425339
> View attachment 3425340



Great comparison, both are beautiful!


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> Out & about with my outremer city [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425388



Love that blue!!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Heavenly blue!  I love your pics -- just sensational.





liznaj said:


> That blue!!





Dextersmom said:


> Stunning blues.....I want to dive right in to your pic!!





Jaidybug said:


> Love that blue!!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you very much lovely gals!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Here you go girlfriend... Pics to compare twiggy (ink color) vs First (rouge theatre) The capacity with Twiggy is larger, as dear intelligent s.tighe pointed out! See the 2nd pic of side views showing depth of bag~ that's a key difference between them, plus Twiggy strap is a little longer. Hope this helps! [emoji8]
> @s.tighe
> 
> View attachment 3425339
> View attachment 3425340


Beautiful bags!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thank you so much for the comparison pics, dear Kendie.  I am blown away by the difference in size.  Just at a casual glance, I thought they are similar but boy am I wrong!  You RT is TDF -- i am going to be dreaming about your RT tonight.   Thx again for the pics and explanation.





s.tighe said:


> Beautiful bags Kendie, as always. I have a fetish for comparison pics, too. Given the time I could spend hourrrrs scrolling through comparison pics. Thank you  for posting! Never hurts to lay eyes on that gorgeous RT first, either. I only ever had one Twiggy. It was a f/w 05 black in pristine condition with the most gorgeous black leather I've seen on any black Bal to date. It was thick and smooth and it had this otherworldly almost metallic sheen to it that (for me) was just mesmerizing. I held onto that baby for a good long while simply because I loved the leather so much, but the Twiggy style just didn't feel comfortable on me for some reason, and I wound up selling it outright to Fashionphile for a pittance. Not a rainbows and unicorns type of ending for my short but lovely Twiggy experience.





Jaidybug said:


> Great comparison, both are beautiful!





muchstuff said:


> Beautiful bags!


Iamminda~glad they were helpful! I can totally see how you thought they were similar size. Excited to see your next Bal ! 
s.tighe~most exceptional writer that you are my dear ~I can envision your dear Twiggy w/ that description. I know it's not a bag for everyone & I have also held on to Bal bags for a long time purely for the leather even if it wasn't for me. Go figure.
jaidybug & muchstuff.....thankyou double Darlin's!! xoxo


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Thanks indeed
> I have to admit that even if i truely loved this blue when it was released, i am not sure that i will buy it again, because it has faded quickly and way too much overall, so i send it to Lovin My Bags for color restoration. I heard that this heavy fading has happened to most of the 2010 bags but i don't know if it's true.


oh wow, thanks for sharing that JV! I did not know or hear this  & I've always loved Outremer. Your bag looks pristine (as they all are) so whatever you're doing to it is clearly working!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> 2006 Miss Twiggy ( ink color) was itching to get out [emoji4]photo may make her look a tad dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424321


So beautiful Twiggy!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

aalinne_72 said:


> Today:  02 3rd/s BFB First with new cute JC skull crystal charm I found on evil bay
> I have the direct link if someone is interested, I think still last one for sale
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425327
> View attachment 3425326


Wow it's really gorgeous First!!! The charm is so cute and unique!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful Twiggy!!!!


You are too cute & sweet Auvina...many thanks & hope life if wonderful with you!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Out & about with my outremer city [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425388


Just gorgeous as always JV!!!! That blue shade is TDF!!!!


----------



## s.tighe

Mogano vibes.


----------



## s.tighe




----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Thanks indeed
> I have to admit that even if i truely loved this blue when it was released, i am not sure that i will buy it again, because it has faded quickly and way too much overall, so i send it to Lovin My Bags for color restoration. I heard that this heavy fading has happened to most of the 2010 bags but i don't know if it's true.


My First is as bright, as new, even corners have held up nicely


----------



## Jaidybug

s.tighe said:


> View attachment 3425895



Leather looks yummy, beautiful colour!


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> View attachment 3425895


Wow, that leather looks so good!   What a special bag.


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> View attachment 3425895


I just might want to take a big bite of this beauty! I know you won't mind s.tighe!


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with Miss Red Lipstick since my coffee mishap.   Guess she looks ok.


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> First time out with Miss Red Lipstick since my coffee mishap.   Guess she looks ok.
> 
> View attachment 3425969


I really adore this red shade!!! STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

s.tighe said:


> View attachment 3425895


Love it!!! Its leather is yum yum and those sunnies are gorg!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> First time out with Miss Red Lipstick since my coffee mishap.   Guess she looks ok.
> 
> View attachment 3425969



It looks beautiful IM!!   I don't see any stains at all.  Are they visible to you?


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> First time out with Miss Red Lipstick since my coffee mishap.   Guess she looks ok.
> 
> View attachment 3425969



[emoji322][emoji93][emoji106]that red is BREATHTAKING dear iamminda! Go girl! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with Miss Red Lipstick since my coffee mishap.  Guess she looks ok 


Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji93][emoji106]that red is BREATHTAKING dear iamminda! Go girl! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji8]





Auvina15 said:


> I really adore this red shade!!! STUNNING!!!!!





Dextersmom said:


> It looks beautiful IM!!   I don't see any stains at all.  Are they visible to you?



Thanks ladies.  I am surprised at how much I love this red.  There's a minuscule stain spot in the corner below the stud where it's a bit darker (I am guessing no one else can see it).


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Here you go girlfriend... Pics to compare twiggy (ink color) vs First (rouge theatre) The capacity with Twiggy is larger, as dear intelligent s.tighe pointed out! See the 2nd pic of side views showing depth of bag~ that's a key difference between them, plus Twiggy strap is a little longer. Hope this helps! [emoji8]
> @s.tighe
> 
> View attachment 3425339
> View attachment 3425340


The RT is downright gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> First time out with Miss Red Lipstick since my coffee mishap.   Guess she looks ok.
> 
> View attachment 3425969



Looks perfect, I don't see any stain[emoji3]Love that red!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## s.tighe

Jaidybug said:


> Leather looks yummy, beautiful colour!





Iamminda said:


> Wow, that leather looks so good!   What a special bag.





Kendie26 said:


> I just might want to take a big bite of this beauty! I know you won't mind s.tighe!





Auvina15 said:


> Love it!!! Its leather is yum yum and those sunnies are gorg!!!



Thank you gals! Pretty sure this is my fave Bal brown.... (For today anyway!  )


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> First time out with Miss Red Lipstick since my coffee mishap.   Guess she looks ok.
> 
> View attachment 3425969


Coffee mishap? It looks brand new... And beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Looks perfect, I don't see any stain[emoji3]Love that red!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks JB!


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Coffee mishap? It looks brand new... And beautiful!



Thanks S.  Yep, I bought it new at the beginning of this month.  About a week later, it was on my passenger seat when my cup of coffee spilled onto the seat.  It was "sitting" in coffee for about a minute.  Luckily, the damage was minimal (except to my heart which stopped beating temporarily, lol).


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> View attachment 3425895


The leather on this bag...


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> First time out with Miss Red Lipstick since my coffee mishap.   Guess she looks ok.
> 
> View attachment 3425969


it really is a beautiful red!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Iamminda said:


> First time out with Miss Red Lipstick since my coffee mishap.   Guess she looks ok.
> 
> View attachment 3425969



Perfect shade of red!! I'm on the hunt for the perfect red so I'm super jealous over here!! It's gorgeous![emoji847]


----------



## Luv n bags

I felt very blue today - the weather was not great, so I put together a blue outfit.


----------



## Jaidybug

tigertrixie said:


> I felt very blue today - the weather was not great, so I put together a blue outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426132



Lovely blues! Your bag is stunning[emoji170]


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> I felt very blue today - the weather was not great, so I put together a blue outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426132


Love your blues!


----------



## Iamminda

Breadnbrie said:


> Perfect shade of red!! I'm on the hunt for the perfect red so I'm super jealous over here!! It's gorgeous![emoji847]



Thanks so much.   It took me awhile to find the right red -- all gorgeous but different.  



muchstuff said:


> it really is a beautiful red!



Thanks M.  It's not RT but I am quite happy with it.  It's all timing -- I bought this and started using it about three days before I saw your post about the RT City.


----------



## Luv n bags

Iamminda said:


> Love your blues!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much.   It took me awhile to find the right red -- all gorgeous but different.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks M.  It's not RT but I am quite happy with it.  It's all timing -- I bought this and started using it about three days before I saw your post about the RT City.



RT is a beautiful red but it's not the only beautiful red...


----------



## rx4dsoul

tigertrixie said:


> I felt very blue today - the weather was not great, so I put together a blue outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426132


Stunning from head to toe!


----------



## peacebabe

Hey hey !! Is this Magano Hobo??





s.tighe said:


> View attachment 3425895


----------



## Luv n bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Stunning from head to toe!



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you!


+1
Fab blue!


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> I felt very blue today - the weather was not great, so I put together a blue outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426132





rx4dsoul said:


> The RT is downright gorgeous!!!


tigertrixie~Love ALL of your shades of blue...you look FAB! Awesome Bal color & I adore your wedges!
rx ~ thanks kindly & hope all is wonderful with you!


----------



## Luv n bags

Kendie26 said:


> tigertrixie~Love ALL of your shades of blue...you look FAB! Awesome Bal color & I adore your wedges!
> rx ~ thanks kindly & hope all is wonderful with you!



Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

ksuromax said:


> +1
> Fab blue!



Thank you!


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> Thanks S.  Yep, I bought it new at the beginning of this month.  About a week later, it was on my passenger seat when my cup of coffee spilled onto the seat.  It was "sitting" in coffee for about a minute.  Luckily, the damage was minimal (except to my heart which stopped beating temporarily, lol).



Oh man I'm sorry what a frightening moment that must have been! (I hope that didn't happen while you were driving) And on a brand new bag too...ugggggh. I'm glad everything worked out ok -- and she still looks flawless.  PHEW!! (Yesterday I spilled a FULL cup of coffee on my white couch--and I put coconut oil in my coffee so it's oily. So I can relate to that moment of "oh my gawd what have I done- did that really just happen" - luckily the couch is slip covered so it created a ton of laundry but it all came out... we both got lucky!).


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> The leather on this bag...



Thanks much, I think the same of her twin!


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> Hey hey !! Is this Magano Hobo??



Yes ma'am, it is! I'm afraid I went on a bit of a hobo spree and I am now hobo satisfied and thoroughly banned. I've found it's nearly impossible to find them without the "break" in at least one end of the shoulder strap, but i do love the size and the way it hangs when worn.


----------



## s.tighe

tigertrixie said:


> I felt very blue today - the weather was not great, so I put together a blue outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426132


Beautiful! The outremer GSH combo is stellar.


----------



## peacebabe

You are lucky to find a Magano Hobo! Gorgeous!

BTW, what's the "break" you mean? Kindly enlighten me 



s.tighe said:


> Yes ma'am, it is! I'm afraid I went on a bit of a hobo spree and I am now hobo satisfied and thoroughly banned. I've found it's nearly impossible to find them without the "break" in at least one end of the shoulder strap, but i do love the size and the way it hangs when worn.


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> You are lucky to find a Magano Hobo! Gorgeous!
> 
> BTW, what's the "break" you mean? Kindly enlighten me


Of course Peace, happy to. I am in the midst of summer house cleaning but will post photos to show you a bit later... that's the easiest way. xox


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Oh man I'm sorry what a frightening moment that must have been! (I hope that didn't happen while you were driving) And on a brand new bag too...ugggggh. I'm glad everything worked out ok -- and she still looks flawless.  PHEW!! (Yesterday I spilled a FULL cup of coffee on my white couch--and I put coconut oil in my coffee so it's oily. So I can relate to that moment of "oh my gawd what have I done- did that really just happen" - luckily the couch is slip covered so it created a ton of laundry but it all came out... we both got lucky!).



Glad you had a cover on your sofa--yikes!   Spilling coffee on a sofa is much worse than on a purse because you have to look at your couch everyday!   I can't wait to see all your hobos (as you mentioned you went on a spree -- I love hobos more than satchels tbh).


----------



## alla.miss

tigertrixie said:


> I felt very blue today - the weather was not great, so I put together a blue outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426132


omg! one of the best blues from Balenciaga. I love it, but can't dare it 
interesting, the suede jacket is also bal?


----------



## Just Violet

tigertrixie said:


> I felt very blue today - the weather was not great, so I put together a blue outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426132



I am in love with your bag!!!!!


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> You are lucky to find a Magano Hobo! Gorgeous!
> 
> BTW, what's the "break" you mean? Kindly enlighten me





Iamminda said:


> Glad you had a cover on your sofa--yikes!   Spilling coffee on a sofa is much worse than on a purse because you have to look at your couch everyday!   I can't wait to see all your hobos (as you mentioned you went on a spree -- I love hobos more than satchels tbh).



Okie doke ladies. Here you go. BTW Iamminda, I am recently carrying and loving hobos / days / shoulder bags also, in truth I think they've always been my favorites. I do love the City, but lately I'm liking the effortlessness of carrying something on my shoulder. The Day is actually more comfortable than the hobo (which was only ever made in G21 hardware, and thus is heavier and sometimes can dig into your shoulder if the contents are heavy. I have never had that issue with a Day bag, be it regular or G21 hardware and I can't figure out why, but must be something in the physics of the design I guess).

So Peace, the "break" I'm talking about can also commonly be found on older first bags for some reason. I've always thought that on Firsts it was because someone may have forced the handles over their shoulder instead of using the strap, thereby causing the "tubing" inside the handle to stretch or separate from the "base" just above the handle stud. With hobos, it is most common on the front end of the shoulder strap in my experience, and I think it results from a combination of the contents of the bag being heavy and/or the wearer reaching into the bag whilst still on the shoulder and putting repeated pressure on the front side of the shoulder strap. Here are some photos of what I mean. The black/GSH hobo has a lovely body but the shoulder strap came to me utterly spent at both ends; the plomb/GGH has an intact handle on both sides. You can see the "kink" in the black/GSH, whereas the plomb/GGH arcs smoothly and does not kink when bent. Here goes:


----------



## s.tighe

Last few:





Sorry for hogging the thread!!


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Last few:
> View attachment 3426945
> View attachment 3426947
> View attachment 3426948
> 
> 
> Sorry for hogging the thread!!



Thanks for the comparison shots and the explanation.  I have a clear idea of what the day bag looks like but don't know enough about the hobo.  Does the hobo have a shorter body and the day is much longer/taller?  I should probably google or search the club thread.   Thx


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Okie doke ladies. Here you go. BTW Iamminda, I am recently carrying and loving hobos / days / shoulder bags also, in truth I think they've always been my favorites. I do love the City, but lately I'm liking the effortlessness of carrying something on my shoulder. The Day is actually more comfortable than the hobo (which was only ever made in G21 hardware, and thus is heavier and sometimes can dig into your shoulder if the contents are heavy. I have never had that issue with a Day bag, be it regular or G21 hardware and I can't figure out why, but must be something in the physics of the design I guess).
> 
> So Peace, the "break" I'm talking about can also commonly be found on older first bags for some reason. I've always thought that on Firsts it was because someone may have forced the handles over their shoulder instead of using the strap, thereby causing the "tubing" inside the handle to stretch or separate from the "base" just above the handle stud. With hobos, it is most common on the front end of the shoulder strap in my experience, and I think it results from a combination of the contents of the bag being heavy and/or the wearer reaching into the bag whilst still on the shoulder and putting repeated pressure on the front side of the shoulder strap. Here are some photos of what I mean. The black/GSH hobo has a lovely body but the shoulder strap came to me utterly spent at both ends; the plomb/GGH has an intact handle on both sides. You can see the "kink" in the black/GSH, whereas the plomb/GGH arcs smoothly and does not kink when bent. Here goes:
> View attachment 3426939
> View attachment 3426941
> View attachment 3426942
> View attachment 3426943


You are a GENIUS with how you describe this s.tighe!!! This is what happened to my 2007 hobo  & I just couldn't deal with the strap anymore so I sold it. I literally cried because it was an '07!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

in the car on the way home from the cape with my DH. Using my blue obscur city [emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3427009
> 
> 
> in the car on the way home from the cape with my DH. Using my blue obscur city [emoji177]



Your blue is a real gem...a true looker indeed [emoji106][emoji93]


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> You are a GENIUS with how you describe this s.tighe!!! This is what happened to my 2007 hobo  & I just couldn't deal with the strap anymore so I sold it. I literally cried because it was an '07!!!


It's a total bummer. If a hobo has been used to any extent it seems to be the norm, yet my days can carry lead and no problems whatsoever. Only my plomb has the strap intact at both ends. The last one I bought was described as having "no signs of use" but it, too, is separated on one side and weak on the other. Alas, I kept it because the body of the bag was beautiful. Maybe it's why they only made the bag for two years. It's also the only style I can think of that was made exclusively in G21, so maybe weight had something to do with it too. I've been on the lookout for a long strap I could attach to the black/GSH to make it a cross body because the leather and the body of the bag are still super pretty. At this point I don't mind making it a frankenbag.


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> It's a total bummer. If a hobo has been used to any extent it seems to be the norm, yet my days can carry lead and no problems whatsoever. Only my plomb has the strap intact at both ends. The last one I bought was described as having "no signs of use" but it, too, is separated on one side and weak on the other. Alas, I kept it because the body of the bag was beautiful. Maybe it's why they only made the bag for two years. It's also the only style I can think of that was made exclusively in G21, so maybe weight had something to do with it too. I've been on the lookout for a long strap I could attach to the black/GSH to make it a cross body because the leather and the body of the bag are still super pretty. At this point I don't mind making it a frankenbag.



Why don't you go to a cobbler and have one made? That way you could dictate your length...


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks S.t ! I got what you mean now. Looks like the leather's been stretched , that's why..... Nevertheless, still gorgeous!  



s.tighe said:


> Okie doke ladies. Here you go. BTW Iamminda, I am recently carrying and loving hobos / days / shoulder bags also, in truth I think they've always been my favorites. I do love the City, but lately I'm liking the effortlessness of carrying something on my shoulder. The Day is actually more comfortable than the hobo (which was only ever made in G21 hardware, and thus is heavier and sometimes can dig into your shoulder if the contents are heavy. I have never had that issue with a Day bag, be it regular or G21 hardware and I can't figure out why, but must be something in the physics of the design I guess).
> 
> So Peace, the "break" I'm talking about can also commonly be found on older first bags for some reason. I've always thought that on Firsts it was because someone may have forced the handles over their shoulder instead of using the strap, thereby causing the "tubing" inside the handle to stretch or separate from the "base" just above the handle stud. With hobos, it is most common on the front end of the shoulder strap in my experience, and I think it results from a combination of the contents of the bag being heavy and/or the wearer reaching into the bag whilst still on the shoulder and putting repeated pressure on the front side of the shoulder strap. Here are some photos of what I mean. The black/GSH hobo has a lovely body but the shoulder strap came to me utterly spent at both ends; the plomb/GGH has an intact handle on both sides. You can see the "kink" in the black/GSH, whereas the plomb/GGH arcs smoothly and does not kink when bent. Here goes:
> View attachment 3426939
> View attachment 3426941
> View attachment 3426942
> View attachment 3426943


----------



## Luv n bags

alla.miss said:


> omg! one of the best blues from Balenciaga. I love it, but can't dare it
> interesting, the suede jacket is also bal?



The jacket is from Nordstrom
 - BlackNYC suede in Navy.


----------



## Luv n bags

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3427009
> 
> 
> in the car on the way home from the cape with my DH. Using my blue obscur city [emoji177]



Love this color!


----------



## Luv n bags

Just Violet said:


> I am in love with your bag!!!!!



Thank you! It's very heavy because of the hardware.


----------



## Dextersmom

Gris Aluminum Envelope on this Monday.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Envelope on this Monday.
> View attachment 3427795



You look great.  Pretty skirt!  Your Gris Alum matches your sandals perfectly.   You have such pretty sandals.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Envelope on this Monday.
> View attachment 3427795


Shine on pretty lady, shine on!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Shine on pretty lady, shine on!





Iamminda said:


> You look great.  Pretty skirt!  Your Gris Alum matches your sandals perfectly.   You have such pretty sandals.



Oh IM and Kendie, you both inspire me everyday with your kindness and support!! Thank you both!


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Envelope on this Monday.
> View attachment 3427795



Pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

tigertrixie said:


> Pretty!



Thank you.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Oh IM and Kendie, you both inspire me everyday with your kindness and support!! Thank you both!


..as you inspire us dear woman! The fashion world needs & loves you!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Envelope on this Monday.
> View attachment 3427795


Love this shot!!! I do love love your sandals, so cool and unique!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3427009
> 
> 
> in the car on the way home from the cape with my DH. Using my blue obscur city [emoji177]


Such a beautiful blue!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

I posted in the wrong thread yesterday.  Anyways, here is my handy, dandy burgundy city!


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> I posted in the wrong thread yesterday.  Anyways, here is my handy, dandy burgundy city!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430303



Such a beautiful color!  Looks great against black.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Love this shot!!! I do love love your sandals, so cool and unique!!!!



Thanks Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

tigertrixie said:


> I posted in the wrong thread yesterday.  Anyways, here is my handy, dandy burgundy city!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430303



You and your bag are looking beautiful!


----------



## chowlover2

tigertrixie said:


> I posted in the wrong thread yesterday.  Anyways, here is my handy, dandy burgundy city!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430303


Gorgeous!


----------



## Gringach

Still on vacation with my Bleu Obscur Velo [emoji178]


----------



## solitudelove

tigertrixie said:


> I posted in the wrong thread yesterday.  Anyways, here is my handy, dandy burgundy city!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430303


It's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Gringach said:


> View attachment 3430803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still on vacation with my Bleu Obscur Velo [emoji178]



Looks amazing on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

RG Rose Thulian City today with my brand new Jeffrey Campbell booties. ( they are super comfy, got them at Nordstrom and went down 1/2 size).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thulian City today with my brand new Jeffrey Campbell booties. ( they are super comfy, got them at Nordstrom and went down 1/2 size).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430967
> View attachment 3430968



Looking lovely as usual .  Rose Thulian is such a beautiful color.  Like your new booties -- I am all about comfort when it comes to shoes -- they are super cute too.


----------



## Luv n bags

Everyone looks fantastic!
Thanks for enjoying my burgundy city.  Today is the brother, grey city.  Same type of leather (Hamilton).  This one is the lucky one to travel with me this time!


----------



## Jaidybug

tigertrixie said:


> I posted in the wrong thread yesterday.  Anyways, here is my handy, dandy burgundy city!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430303



What a gorgeous colour!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

tigertrixie said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!
> Thanks for enjoying my burgundy city.  Today is the brother, grey city.  Same type of leather (Hamilton).  This one is the lucky one to travel with me this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431086



Leather looks amazing on that bag!


----------



## Jaidybug

Gringach said:


> View attachment 3430803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still on vacation with my Bleu Obscur Velo [emoji178]


Gorgeous! 


Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thulian City today with my brand new Jeffrey Campbell booties. ( they are super comfy, got them at Nordstrom and went down 1/2 size).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430967
> View attachment 3430968


Such a lovely colour, cute booties too DM!


----------



## Kendie26

Gringach said:


> View attachment 3430803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still on vacation with my Bleu Obscur Velo [emoji178]





Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thulian City today with my brand new Jeffrey Campbell booties. ( they are super comfy, got them at Nordstrom and went down 1/2 size).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430967
> View attachment 3430968





tigertrixie said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!
> Thanks for enjoying my burgundy city.  Today is the brother, grey city.  Same type of leather (Hamilton).  This one is the lucky one to travel with me this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431086


Your velo looks perfect on you Gringach...like she was made just for you!
Dear DM...style maven extraordinaire! Looking fab as always, adore the new booties but you know what else I'm noticing so easily in this pic? You have the most amazing posture!!! (I'm guessing maybe yoga?)
tigertrixie!LOVE BOTH of your Bals these last 2 days....true true beauties!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking lovely as usual .  Rose Thulian is such a beautiful color.  Like your new booties -- I am all about comfort when it comes to shoes -- they are super cute too.



Thank you IM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Such a lovely colour, cute booties too DM!



Thank you JB!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Your velo looks perfect on you Gringach...like she was made just for you!
> Dear DM...style maven extraordinaire! Looking fab as always, adore the new booties but you know what else I'm noticing so easily in this pic? You have the most amazing posture!!! (I'm guessing maybe yoga?)
> tigertrixie!LOVE BOTH of your Bals these last 2 days....true true beauties!



Thank you Kendie!!  You are kind....and you are right. I did do yoga for several years and though I mainly walk now for exercise, I still do several yoga stretches every morning.


----------



## Gringach

Dextersmom said:


> Looks amazing on you.





Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Kendie26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your velo looks perfect on you Gringach...like she was made just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your lovely comments everyone!
> I loooove my Bbags so much! They are fab and upgrade just any outfit so easely!!
> Thanks all again, have a great day
Click to expand...


----------



## Gringach

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thulian City today with my brand new Jeffrey Campbell booties. ( they are super comfy, got them at Nordstrom and went down 1/2 size).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430967
> View attachment 3430968



You look fab as usual and I love your boots!!


----------



## FunBagz

Casual Friday with my blue Town.


----------



## Bagaholic1007

tigertrixie said:


> I posted in the wrong thread yesterday.  Anyways, here is my handy, dandy burgundy city!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430303



This is gorgeous! From which season please? Love!


----------



## Luv n bags

This is getting a workout...Burgundy City!


----------



## Luv n bags

Bagaholic1007 said:


> This is gorgeous! From which season please? Love!



2013 LE Holiday[emoji1417]


----------



## Dextersmom

Gringach said:


> You look fab as usual and I love your boots!!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

FunBagz said:


> Casual Friday with my blue Town.
> View attachment 3431800



Beautiful Town!


----------



## Iamminda

FunBagz said:


> Casual Friday with my blue Town.
> View attachment 3431800



This is beautiful. Is it outremer or Bleu lazuli or another blue?  I like it a lot.


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> This is getting a workout...Burgundy City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431888



Your city looks really good with what you are wearing.


----------



## FunBagz

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful Town!



Thanks, Dextersmom!



Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful. Is it outremer or Bleu Lazuli or another blue?  I like it a lot.



Thank you, lamminda.  This is blue lazuli and the color is just striking IRL. I need to wear it more often.


----------



## ksuromax

tigertrixie said:


> This is getting a workout...Burgundy City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431888


Oh, those endless legs!!! And the bag is fab, too


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Casual Friday with my blue Town.
> View attachment 3431800


This color puts me in a trance....a fabulous zen-like trance....LOVE


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> This is getting a workout...Burgundy City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431888


You look FANTASTIC tigertrixie....WOWEEEE !! Such an amazing Bal bag/color..


----------



## Gringach

tigertrixie said:


> This is getting a workout...Burgundy City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431888



Wow! You look fab!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Thanks everyone! On my way on a trip, and decided to bring the burgundy.  I am so in love with this bag!


----------



## Heart Star

My HG this week - Bleu Lazuli Velo with silver G12 hw.
So obsessed with this bag!!


----------



## Bagaholic1007

tigertrixie said:


> 2013 LE Holiday[emoji1417]



If only I could go back in time ... [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] you wear it well!!!


----------



## s.tighe

Bagaholic1007 said:


> If only I could go back in time ... [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] you wear it well!!!



Keep an eye on therealreal and on eBay... burgundy and pearl gray hamiltons tend to show up intermittently! It's a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## s.tighe

While I'm not adventurous (or gorgeous) enough to post full outfit shots like our stylish DM, I seem to be unable to post bags without shoes. These days the shoes I want to wear dictate my outfits. This whole week it has been my trusty, beloved squishy black s/s 07 city. I've cooled to the city of late (which sucks for the collection I've amassed that is gathering dust) but the blackness and lustre of this '07 make me tolerate a satchel when what I crave is a hobo. It carries like an old friend: comfortable, genuine, easy.


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> While I'm not adventurous (or gorgeous) enough to post full outfit shots like our stylish DM, I seem to be unable to post bags without shoes. These days the shoes I want to wear dictate my outfits. This whole week it has been my trusty, beloved squishy black s/s 07 city. I've cooled to the city of late (which sucks for the collection I've amassed that is gathering dust) but the blackness and lustre of this '07 make me tolerate a satchel when what I crave is a hobo. It carries like an old friend: comfortable, genuine, easy.
> View attachment 3432538


Wow your 07 has beautiful leather, and as for those shoes......what bag will you bring for our get together???


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> While I'm not adventurous (or gorgeous) enough to post full outfit shots like our stylish DM, I seem to be unable to post bags without shoes. These days the shoes I want to wear dictate my outfits. This whole week it has been my trusty, beloved squishy black s/s 07 city. I've cooled to the city of late (which sucks for the collection I've amassed that is gathering dust) but the blackness and lustre of this '07 make me tolerate a satchel when what I crave is a hobo. It carries like an old friend: comfortable, genuine, easy.
> View attachment 3432538



Lovely pairing, S.  Your bag is so luscious looking -- I just want to touch it, repeatedly .   Very stylish sandals!


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> While I'm not adventurous (or gorgeous) enough to post full outfit shots like our stylish DM, I seem to be unable to post bags without shoes. These days the shoes I want to wear dictate my outfits. This whole week it has been my trusty, beloved squishy black s/s 07 city. I've cooled to the city of late (which sucks for the collection I've amassed that is gathering dust) but the blackness and lustre of this '07 make me tolerate a satchel when what I crave is a hobo. It carries like an old friend: comfortable, genuine, easy.
> View attachment 3432538



Gorgeous City and sandals s.tighe!!  You are too kind as well as too modest.  You are beautiful.


----------



## peacebabe

s.tighe said:


> While I'm not adventurous (or gorgeous) enough to post full outfit shots like our stylish DM, I seem to be unable to post bags without shoes. These days the shoes I want to wear dictate my outfits. This whole week it has been my trusty, beloved squishy black s/s 07 city. I've cooled to the city of late (which sucks for the collection I've amassed that is gathering dust) but the blackness and lustre of this '07 make me tolerate a satchel when what I crave is a hobo. It carries like an old friend: comfortable, genuine, easy.
> View attachment 3432538


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> While I'm not adventurous (or gorgeous) enough to post full outfit shots like our stylish DM, I seem to be unable to post bags without shoes. These days the shoes I want to wear dictate my outfits. This whole week it has been my trusty, beloved squishy black s/s 07 city. I've cooled to the city of late (which sucks for the collection I've amassed that is gathering dust) but the blackness and lustre of this '07 make me tolerate a satchel when what I crave is a hobo. It carries like an old friend: comfortable, genuine, easy.
> View attachment 3432538


Adore this pic! So since we are bag twins, perhaps I can get lucky & become shoe twins w/ you as well....they are so up my alley. I serious want them! You are also  gorgeous & uber stylish with ALL of your "goodies" & any modshot you would post, we would all be fortunate to see. Zero pressure cause I get what you are saying dear s.tighe!


----------



## MAGJES

tigertrixie said:


> This is getting a workout...Burgundy City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431888



Gorgeous Bag!  This color is so lovely with gold hardware.


----------



## Just Violet

s.tighe said:


> While I'm not adventurous (or gorgeous) enough to post full outfit shots like our stylish DM, I seem to be unable to post bags without shoes. These days the shoes I want to wear dictate my outfits. This whole week it has been my trusty, beloved squishy black s/s 07 city. I've cooled to the city of late (which sucks for the collection I've amassed that is gathering dust) but the blackness and lustre of this '07 make me tolerate a satchel when what I crave is a hobo. It carries like an old friend: comfortable, genuine, easy.
> View attachment 3432538



That leather looks so Amazing!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

s.tighe said:


> While I'm not adventurous (or gorgeous) enough to post full outfit shots like our stylish DM, I seem to be unable to post bags without shoes. These days the shoes I want to wear dictate my outfits. This whole week it has been my trusty, beloved squishy black s/s 07 city. I've cooled to the city of late (which sucks for the collection I've amassed that is gathering dust) but the blackness and lustre of this '07 make me tolerate a satchel when what I crave is a hobo. It carries like an old friend: comfortable, genuine, easy.
> View attachment 3432538



Beautiful[emoji173]️


----------



## s.tighe

Thanks girls. Not a very exciting bag, I'm afraid, but a beloved one. Much, I'm much more interested in which one *you* will bring,  I'm hoping to get a gander at that RT shrug IRL!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Wow your 07 has beautiful leather, and as for those shoes......what bag will you bring for our get together???





Iamminda said:


> Lovely pairing, S.  Your bag is so luscious looking -- I just want to touch it, repeatedly .   Very stylish sandals!





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous City and sandals s.tighe!!  You are too kind as well as too modest.  You are beautiful.





peacebabe said:


>





Kendie26 said:


> Adore this pic! So since we are bag twins, perhaps I can get lucky & become shoe twins w/ you as well....they are so up my alley. I serious want them! You are also  gorgeous & uber stylish with ALL of your "goodies" & any modshot you would post, we would all be fortunate to see. Zero pressure cause I get what you are saying dear s.tighe!





Just Violet said:


> That leather looks so Amazing!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful[emoji173]️



Can you believe I STILL don't have the hang of the dang multi-quote? Jeez.  Anyhoodles, thanks for the kind words for a relatively pedestrian bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

RG Black Hip today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> RG Black Hip today.
> View attachment 3432908


Love that tank -- reminds me of a beautiful sunset.  I need to look into the Hip since it seems like such a good small crossbody.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> RG Black Hip today.
> View attachment 3432908



Lovely hip and pretty tank top


----------



## Luv n bags

Sorry for the general shout out.  Traveling and short spans of time to respond.  

I agree with whomever posted to stalk the online consignment stores for the LE Burgundy City.  I also got the LE Grey City - both in Hamilton leather.  I thought they were fakes, because the leather was so thick and sturdy.  Now I know why.
Good luck! There are always some popping up - just keep stalking!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely hip and pretty tank top





Iamminda said:


> Love that tank -- reminds me of a beautiful sunset.  I need to look into the Hip since it seems like such a good small crossbody.



Thank you IM and JB!!


----------



## muchstuff

My little-used Hip is house hunting with us in B.C's wine country, the Okanagan!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3433126


----------



## Kendie26

Clutch  for hubby's birthday din-din


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> My little-used Hip is house hunting with us in B.C's wine country, the Okanagan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433126



I cant see your attachment, muchstuff, but I am sure your Hip is lovely


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Clutch  for hubby's birthday din-din
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433146



What a beautiful clutch!   Have a great birthday dinner with DH


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I cant see your attachment, muchstuff, but I am sure your Hip is lovely



Yeah my app keeps telling me I'm not authorized to use it[emoji19]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Clutch  for hubby's birthday din-din
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433146



Hey Kendie!! Hope you have a great celebratory dinner tonight!!  Guess what, my friend?  We are bag twins tonight!  Great minds.


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for dinner with my classic black envelope.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Yeah my app keeps telling me I'm not authorized to use it[emoji19]


Bummer!  Maybe we can see it another time.  Hope you had fun house hunting.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for dinner with my classic black envelope.
> View attachment 3433284



You look lovely, my friend.  I like how you can change the look so effortlessly with a different purse and shoes, etc.


----------



## Bagaholic1007

Sahara GGH city out this sunny Sunday!


----------



## Just Violet

Dark Violet vibes for this sunny sunday


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> My little-used Hip is house hunting with us in B.C's wine country, the Okanagan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433126


yay you guys...excited about your house hunt!! Do keep us informed ms foxy muchstuff! (& as you already know, sadly your pic couldn't  post)


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hey Kendie!! Hope you have a great celebratory dinner tonight!!  Guess what, my friend?  We are bag twins tonight!  Great minds.


woohoo! To be "twins" w/ you on ANYthing is amazing in my book! xoxo


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Dark Violet vibes for this sunny sunday
> View attachment 3433484


just SPECTACULAR....as ALL of your glorious pics are JV! xox


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> just SPECTACULAR....as ALL of your glorious pics are JV! xox



Thank you dearest. Too kind


----------



## Iamminda

Bagaholic1007 said:


> View attachment 3433372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahara GGH city out this sunny Sunday!



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Dark Violet vibes for this sunny sunday
> View attachment 3433484



This purple is just stunning.  You always take such great pics


----------



## Dextersmom

Bagaholic1007 said:


> View attachment 3433372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahara GGH city out this sunny Sunday!



Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Dark Violet vibes for this sunny sunday
> View attachment 3433484



Fantastic purple!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> This purple is just stunning.  You always take such great pics





Dextersmom said:


> Fantastic purple!!!



Thank you gals


----------



## MagdelynO

My fav color - Vert Veronese [emoji173]️


----------



## Just Violet

MagdelynO said:


> View attachment 3433867
> 
> My fav color - Vert Veronese [emoji173]️



I love it!!!! Such a Beautiful green!!


----------



## Iamminda

MagdelynO said:


> View attachment 3433867
> 
> My fav color - Vert Veronese [emoji173]️



That is pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

MagdelynO said:


> View attachment 3433867
> 
> My fav color - Vert Veronese [emoji173]️


Wow, 1 of the most unique colors ever!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

RG Lagon Hip today.


----------



## Iamminda

Pulled out my Amethyst City today and fell in love with this color all over again .  Happy Sunday (or Monday for those who are in a different time zone).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> RG Lagon Hip today.
> View attachment 3434009



Gorgeous you!  Lagon is still on my wishlist.


----------



## ksuromax

It's amazing!!! What a stunning colour!


Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3434008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out my Amethyst City today and fell in love with this color all over again .  Happy Sunday (or Monday for those who are in a different time zone).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3434008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out my Amethyst City today and fell in love with this color all over again .  Happy Sunday (or Monday for those who are in a different time zone).



LOVE this bag so much IM!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous you!  Lagon is still on my wishlist.



Thanks my friend!


----------



## liznaj

Dextersmom said:


> RG Lagon Hip today.
> View attachment 3434009


Gorgeous as usual! You look fantastic. 


Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3434008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out my Amethyst City today and fell in love with this color all over again .  Happy Sunday (or Monday for those who are in a different time zone).


Wow this color!!


----------



## tolliv

My city. She gets better with age [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Luv n bags

tolliv said:


> My city. She gets better with age [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434037



Lovely color!
Do you feel that the G21 hardware is heavy? I think that deters me from buying more with this hardware.


----------



## muchstuff

Home again with my trusty laptop... here's my Hip, can't remember who suggested doubling the strap but I love this bag as a shoulder bag with the shorter doubled strap! So thank you, whoever you are...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Home again with my trusty laptop... here's my Hip, can't remember who suggested doubling the strap but I love this bag as a shoulder bag with the shorter doubled strap! So thank you, whoever you are...
> 
> View attachment 3434049



Yeah, we can see your beautiful Hip!


----------



## Iamminda

liznaj said:


> Wow this color!!





ksuromax said:


> It's amazing!!! What a stunning colour!





Dextersmom said:


> LOVE this bag so much IM!!!



Thank you kindly!  .


----------



## Iamminda

tolliv said:


> My city. She gets better with age [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434037



Great classic black city!


----------



## tolliv

tigertrixie said:


> Lovely color!
> Do you feel that the G21 hardware is heavy? I think that deters me from buying more with this hardware.



It is a bit heavy, but I don't mind since that is what attracted me to the bag many years ago. But hen again, all my bags seem to be heavy these days. 

When I look at the smaller studs, I ask why did they go so small?


----------



## Dextersmom

liznaj said:


> Gorgeous as usual! You look fantastic.
> 
> Wow this color!!



You are so sweet.  Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

tigertrixie said:


> Sorry for the general shout out.  Traveling and short spans of time to respond.
> 
> I agree with whomever posted to stalk the online consignment stores for the LE Burgundy City.  I also got the LE Grey City - both in Hamilton leather.  I thought they were fakes, because the leather was so thick and sturdy.  Now I know why.
> Good luck! There are always some popping up - just keep stalking!


Pearly bronze Hamilton on AFF!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...0706-01-balenciaga-pearly-bronze-classic-city


----------



## Phiomega

First outing of my small city yesterday --- with dark jeans, nude heels, and black shirt... I believe I got a number of ladies stealing looks at my B bag [emoji4]
View attachment 3434109


Second outing is today, otw to office...
View attachment 3434110


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> RG Lagon Hip today.
> View attachment 3434009





Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3434008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out my Amethyst City today and fell in love with this color all over again .  Happy Sunday (or Monday for those who are in a different time zone).





tolliv said:


> My city. She gets better with age [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434037



Beautiful pics and bags!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3434008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out my Amethyst City today and fell in love with this color all over again .  Happy Sunday (or Monday for those who are in a different time zone).


Stellar, out of this world bag & photo dear iamminda!!! This 1 is my fave of yours....she's just the bomb diggity!!!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Home again with my trusty laptop... here's my Hip, can't remember who suggested doubling the strap but I love this bag as a shoulder bag with the shorter doubled strap! So thank you, whoever you are...
> 
> View attachment 3434049


Great pic (& bag) muchstuff! That's a terrific tip on doubling the strap....if I had a hip I'd def try that! I think it would look really good that way (proportion wise with the size of the bag) if you don't wear it crossbody.....see what you can learn here on tPF!!!


----------



## mushashi415

SilverStCloud said:


> So hubby and I met with a banker this afternoon to discuss our retirement plans. Of course, I couldn't miss seeing that the lady was carrying a HUGE Bal bag. It was like an in-between size of the Work and Weekender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it might have simply been a very overstuffed Work bag. Anyhoo, my 04 Marron City was in heaven making a new friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my point to all of this is... if a financial planner is spending on Bal bags, I can't be going too far wrong with my own spending on Bal, yes? Lol.



What a yummy duo   Lucky you xx


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Beautiful pics and bags!!



Thanks JV!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Stellar, out of this world bag & photo dear iamminda!!! This 1 is my fave of yours....she's just the bomb diggity!!!





Just Violet said:


> Beautiful pics and bags!!



Thank you kindly Kendie and JV


----------



## peacebabe

Gorgeous bag !



Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3434008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out my Amethyst City today and fell in love with this color all over again .  Happy Sunday (or Monday for those who are in a different time zone).


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you peacebabe (most of my beauties are made possible by all you wonderful authenticators ) 



peacebabe said:


> Gorgeous bag !


----------



## s.tighe

Still life with Cumin.  (Alt: patiently waiting for their owner to get her arse in gear...)


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Still life with Cumin.  (Alt: patiently waiting for their owner to get her arse in gear...)
> 
> View attachment 3435363



Gorgeous pairing!  Those are killer shoes -- wow, so sexy (hope I won't get kicked off for using that word here).   Is cumin similar to caramel?   Lovely!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> RG Lagon Hip today.
> View attachment 3434009


Looks great on you! 


Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3434008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out my Amethyst City today and fell in love with this color all over again .  Happy Sunday (or Monday for those who are in a different time zone).


What a beautiful colour! 


tolliv said:


> My city. She gets better with age [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434037


The leather looks amazing! 


muchstuff said:


> Home again with my trusty laptop... here's my Hip, can't remember who suggested doubling the strap but I love this bag as a shoulder bag with the shorter doubled strap! So thank you, whoever you are...
> 
> View attachment 3434049


Lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> What a beautiful colour!!



Thanks so much, JB


----------



## ksuromax

s.tighe said:


> Still life with Cumin.  (Alt: patiently waiting for their owner to get her arse in gear...)
> 
> View attachment 3435363


Wow-ing duo!!


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous pairing!  Those are killer shoes -- wow, so sexy (hope I won't get kicked off for using that word here).   Is cumin similar to caramel?   Lovely!


Thank you my friend, and no, lol, you won't get booted for saying sexy! Oldie fanatics will argue that caramel is infinitely superior to cumin because it is 2005, and in terms of the leather, it undoubtedly is. However, I actually like two things about cumin better: (1) the color seems richer to me (just personal preference her, but I see a more layered, dimensional golden brown in cumin) and (2) you can still find cumin bags in perfect or near perfect condition on the resale market, whereas most caramel bags that come around, due to the fair color, have obvious mileage on them. No disrespect to caramel bags, of course, they are the stuff of legend for Balenciaga and undeniably gorgeous. Here's a comparison photo for you -- I dug it up on tpf when I was researching cumin myself (cumin left, caramel right).

PS your amethyst is insane. It's my fave Bal pink, I just can't do pink (or bright) bags without feeling like a fish on a bicycle.


----------



## s.tighe

ksuromax said:


> Wow-ing duo!!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Thank you my friend, and no, lol, you won't get booted for saying sexy! Oldie fanatics will argue that caramel is infinitely superior to cumin because it is 2005, and in terms of the leather, it undoubtedly is. However, I actually like two things about cumin better: (1) the color seems richer to me (just personal preference her, but I see a more layered, dimensional golden brown in cumin) and (2) you can still find cumin bags in perfect or near perfect condition on the resale market, whereas most caramel bags that come around, due to the fair color, have obvious mileage on them. No disrespect to caramel bags, of course, they are the stuff of legend for Balenciaga and undeniably gorgeous. Here's a comparison photo for you -- I dug it up on tpf when I was researching cumin myself (cumin left, caramel right).
> 
> PS your amethyst is insane. It's my fave Bal pink, I just can't do pink (or bright) bags without feeling like a fish on a bicycle.
> 
> View attachment 3435368



Thank you S for your detailed explanation.  They do look similar -- both are very pretty.  You brought up a good point of it being easier to find a better condition cumin than caramel.  While I love my amethyst, I think I need to add some neutral Bbags to my collection (after getting my first taste of it with one gorgeous 06 black first ).


----------



## Luv n bags

tolliv said:


> It is a bit heavy, but I don't mind since that is what attracted me to the bag many years ago. But hen again, all my bags seem to be heavy these days.
> 
> When I look at the smaller studs, I ask why did they go so small?



I am used to very heavy bags, too.  Marc Jacobs Stams are my go to bags.  I would say the weight is similar to the G21 hardware.


----------



## Jaidybug

s.tighe said:


> Still life with Cumin.  (Alt: patiently waiting for their owner to get her arse in gear...)
> 
> View attachment 3435363



Love that Cumin colour! I tried to buy a preowned one yesterday from a kijiji seller, but another lady beat me to it. Hopefully another one for a good deal comes my way someday[emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Looks great on you!
> 
> What a beautiful colour!
> 
> The leather looks amazing!
> 
> Lovely!



Thanks JB!


----------



## Stacey D

s.tighe said:


> Still life with Cumin.  (Alt: patiently waiting for their owner to get her arse in gear...)
> 
> View attachment 3435363


Love this combination!


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> Still life with Cumin.  (Alt: patiently waiting for their owner to get her arse in gear...)
> 
> View attachment 3435363



Gorgeous bag and shoes s.tighe!!  I have always loved Cumin.


----------



## Dextersmom

Metal Plate City today.


----------



## Just Violet

s.tighe said:


> Still life with Cumin.  (Alt: patiently waiting for their owner to get her arse in gear...)
> 
> View attachment 3435363



Wow!!! This is really a fabulous color!


----------



## Just Violet

s.tighe said:


> Thank you my friend, and no, lol, you won't get booted for saying sexy! Oldie fanatics will argue that caramel is infinitely superior to cumin because it is 2005, and in terms of the leather, it undoubtedly is. However, I actually like two things about cumin better: (1) the color seems richer to me (just personal preference her, but I see a more layered, dimensional golden brown in cumin) and (2) you can still find cumin bags in perfect or near perfect condition on the resale market, whereas most caramel bags that come around, due to the fair color, have obvious mileage on them. No disrespect to caramel bags, of course, they are the stuff of legend for Balenciaga and undeniably gorgeous. Here's a comparison photo for you -- I dug it up on tpf when I was researching cumin myself (cumin left, caramel right).
> 
> PS your amethyst is insane. It's my fave Bal pink, I just can't do pink (or bright) bags without feeling like a fish on a bicycle.
> 
> View attachment 3435368



Both Beautiful, but cumin is definitely my fav one!! Thanks for this useful pic.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3435440
> View attachment 3435441



Gorgeous! [emoji173]️You always look so effortlessly put together, love your whole ensemble [emoji3]


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> Thank you S for your detailed explanation.  They do look similar -- both are very pretty.  You brought up a good point of it being easier to find a better condition cumin than caramel.  While I love my amethyst, I think I need to add some neutral Bbags to my collection (after getting my first taste of it with one gorgeous 06 black first ).



Yesssss Iamminda! Neutral is my life. For me, wearing navy is getting crazy. I salute you and all the gals who love color and wear it well.



Jaidybug said:


> Love that Cumin colour! I tried to buy a preowned one yesterday from a kijiji seller, but another lady beat me to it. Hopefully another one for a good deal comes my way someday[emoji4]



Dang! Keep your eyes open though, cumin bags seem to come to market in waves. There were three on the market when I bought mine, all of them in great shape. Check out this one on TRR. Described just as "tan" it looks like cumin to me, and if you ask they can provide additional information (because they are utterly inept at taking adequate photos.) A heck of a price too, at $660 after the discount!!! https://www.therealreal.com/product...els/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-226



Stacey D said:


> Love this combination!



Thank you 



Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous bag and shoes s.tighe!!  I have always loved Cumin.



Thanks DM! It's another one that winds up on my mental elimination list when I do a mental search for bags to liquidate, then I look at it and I'm like, naaaaah.



Just Violet said:


> Wow!!! This is really a fabulous color!



From the queen of color herself! A high compliment! Thank you JV!



Just Violet said:


> Both Beautiful, but cumin is definitely my fav one!! Thanks for this useful pic.



Right? When it first came out it was polarizing. Maybe it still is..... Some people love(d) it, others said it looked like what you get when you go to Mexico and drink the water (you catch my drift?). But I love.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji173]️You always look so effortlessly put together, love your whole ensemble [emoji3]



Thank you JB!!  That is very sweet of you to say!


----------



## Just Violet

s.tighe said:


> Right? When it first came out it was polarizing. Maybe it still is..... Some people love(d) it, others said it looked like what you get when you go to Mexico and drink the water (you catch my drift?). But I love.



I catched it  eheheheh  but you know what....i have a cumin bracelet and i love it!! And the bag is definitely into my wishlist, so lucky you indeed, yours is amazing


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3435440
> View attachment 3435441


Fab look, as usual! 
Did yours come with such a long strap? Or you borrowed from a Town?


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Fab look, as usual!
> Did yours come with such a long strap? Or you borrowed from a Town?



Thank you ksuromax!!  That is a great idea, but this particular City came with the longer strap, which was part of it's appeal for me.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you ksuromax!!  That is a great idea, but this particular City came with the longer strap, which was part of it's appeal for me.


Really great that they do different options, mine it's shorter one, but it feels ok... but i still would love to have a choice...  
Thanks for your reply


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Still life with Cumin.  (Alt: patiently waiting for their owner to get her arse in gear...)
> 
> View attachment 3435363


Gorgeous combo, never give that bag up!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3435440
> View attachment 3435441



I love this bag!   Lovely outfit -- I just love seeing what you wear everyday, you give me fashion inspirations .


----------



## mushashi415

s.tighe said:


> Still life with Cumin.  (Alt: patiently waiting for their owner to get her arse in gear...)
> 
> View attachment 3435363



Your cumin combo looks stunning they are the perfect natural. Xx


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag!   Lovely outfit -- I just love seeing what you wear everyday, you give me fashion inspirations .



You are so sweet, IM!!  Thank you!


----------



## Just Violet

My new cassis city and some online shopping in this rainy day!!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Still life with Cumin.  (Alt: patiently waiting for their owner to get her arse in gear...)
> 
> View attachment 3435363


ahhh another one....you girls are killing me right now! First Just Violet showing Cassis, & now your Cumin s.tighe. I had Cumin along w/ my Cassis & sadly, idioticly sold them both. WHAT the hell is wrong with me?!! Oh well, I LOVE living vicariously through all of your beauties ladies.
S.tighe....me loves your shoe wardrobe. What size are you dear? I'm thinking I can start begging you for your swanky shoes! Oh & nice new avatar...that color blue is quite captivating! xox


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> My new caswosis city and some online shopping in this rainy day!!
> View attachment 3436032


Work it girl, work it!! Lovely colors, especially against that white. You are SO TALENTED!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Work it girl, work it!! Lovely colors, especially against that white. You are SO TALENTED!



Thank you indeed!!! I was inspired by my new bag  i really love it!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3435440
> View attachment 3435441


you rival ANY professional fashion model any day of the week girlfriend!! Obviously love your plate bag but another amazing skirt. With the weight loss plan you have had me on, I'm thinking I just might fit into your skirts now (HA)..
& NO, dear iamminda, you can not barge in on my request for DM's skirts!!!!!! @Iamminda


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> My new cassis city and some online shopping in this rainy day!!
> View attachment 3436032


Nice match, JV!
I reckon a fluorescent yellow in new Balenciaga collection will be also a 100% match for your Cassis


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> Nice match, JV!
> I reckon a fluorescent yellow in new Balenciaga collection will be also a 100% match for your Cassis



Well, maybe you have right!! A fluo yellow would be definitely very pretty


----------



## Kendie26

My mini A4 Papier zip around is up & out early with me today[emoji4]She's been well-rested of late & itching to be out


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> My mini A4 Papier zip around is up & out early with me today[emoji4]She's been well-rested of late & itching to be out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436121



This bag is so chic in my opinion!!! Really lovely!!


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Well, maybe you have right!! A fluo yellow would be definitely very pretty


My fav colour pairing, violet or magenta+fluo yellow


----------



## ksuromax

Is it calf? 
I touched once the latest pink A4 in the store and pulled back my hand immediately, it felt so stiff and rough... yours looks very smooth aand soft, like my A3 calf


Kendie26 said:


> My mini A4 Papier zip around is up & out early with me today[emoji4]She's been well-rested of late & itching to be out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436121


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous combo, never give that bag up!


Thanks my friend 



mushashi415 said:


> Your cumin combo looks stunning they are the perfect natural. Xx


Thank you kindly, Mushashi, I think so too! I'm a sucker for browns with a lot of red or gold in them... sienna, saddle, automne, cumin...


Kendie26 said:


> ahhh another one....you girls are killing me right now! First Just Violet showing Cassis, & now your Cumin s.tighe. I had Cumin along w/ my Cassis & sadly, idioticly sold them both. WHAT the hell is wrong with me?!! Oh well, I LOVE living vicariously through all of your beauties ladies.
> S.tighe....me loves your shoe wardrobe. What size are you dear? I'm thinking I can start begging you for your swanky shoes! Oh & nice new avatar...that color blue is quite captivating! xox


Thank you kind Kendie! If you find you really miss those 2012 bags, you know you can always find them again, right? What I was really pining for when I found the cumin was an 09 automne rh city, but they're too difficult to come by period, let alone in the condition I would want, so i set my sights on cumin and i'm glad I did. Later I found a little automne gsh flat clutch and while it is also a pretty brown, I think the cumin is a bit more versatile and just as pretty.  The avatar... lol it's a snapchat filter that turns you into a blue alien. Snapchat filters are the best invention ever for the selfie-averse.


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> My fav colour pairing, violet or magenta+fluo yellow



One of the best combos. Perfect for summer and also to cheer up winter days


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> One of the best combos. Perfect for summer and also to cheer up winter days


I asked in our store if they have/will get the fluo yellow bracelets with silver studs,  I want one to go with my GSH 2009 Raisin Street, but the SA said that most likely they won't, as local market mainly requested ones are with gold hw, so... ebay is there for me


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> you rival ANY professional fashion model any day of the week girlfriend!! Obviously love your plate bag but another amazing skirt. With the weight loss plan you have had me on, I'm thinking I just might fit into your skirts now (HA)..
> & NO, dear iamminda, you can not barge in on my request for DM's skirts!!!!!! @Iamminda



Good morning Kendie!!  Thank you as always for your beyond kind comments.  You are good for my self-esteem.  Hope you have a lovely day, my friend. PS.  I would be happy to share my skirts with you (and of course IM). Plenty to share.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> My new cassis city and some online shopping in this rainy day!!
> View attachment 3436032



So gorgeous JV!!  Your photos are so beautiful!  You are a Balenciaga superstar.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My mini A4 Papier zip around is up & out early with me today[emoji4]She's been well-rested of late & itching to be out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436121



Gorgeous bag and beautiful photo Kendie!!


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> I asked in our store if they have/will get the fluo yellow bracelets with silver studs,  I want one to go with my GSH 2009 Raisin Street, but the SA said that most likely they won't, as local market mainly requested ones are with gold hw, so... ebay is there for me



So i cross my fingers for you


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> So gorgeous JV!!  Your photos are so beautiful!  You are a Balenciaga superstar.



Eheheheh too kind  Thanks sweetie


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> My new cassis city and some online shopping in this rainy day!!
> View attachment 3436032



Just so beautiful!   You always have such an artistic way of photographing your bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My mini A4 Papier zip around is up & out early with me today[emoji4]She's been well-rested of late & itching to be out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436121



This is such a elegant bag!   If you ever get tired of it, you know where to find me


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> you rival ANY professional fashion model any day of the week girlfriend!! Obviously love your plate bag but another amazing skirt. With the weight loss plan you have had me on, I'm thinking I just might fit into your skirts now (HA)..
> & NO, dear iamminda, you can not barge in on my request for DM's skirts!!!!!! @Iamminda



Oh my dear Kendie, I won't be fighting with you over this skirt (although I would gladly accept it from DM as a hand me down  ).  Because I am getting DM's metal plate bag.  That sounds fair right?   You -- skirt.  Me -- MP bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oh my dear Kendie, I won't be fighting with you over this skirt (although I would gladly accept it from DM as a hand me down  ).  Because I am getting DM's metal plate bag.  That sounds fair right?   You -- skirt.  Me -- MP bag.


Lol  i like your style!


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Thanks my friend
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly, Mushashi, I think so too! I'm a sucker for browns with a lot of red or gold in them... sienna, saddle, automne, cumin...
> 
> Thank you kind Kendie! If you find you really miss those 2012 bags, you know you can always find them again, right? What I was really pining for when I found the cumin was an 09 automne rh city, but they're too difficult to come by period, let alone in the condition I would want, so i set my sights on cumin and i'm glad I did. Later I found a little automne gsh flat clutch and while it is also a pretty brown, I think the cumin is a bit more versatile and just as pretty.  The avatar... lol it's a snapchat filter that turns you into a blue alien. Snapchat filters are the best invention ever for the selfie-averse.


HAAAA that's awesome on your avatar! My BFF is trying to convince me to join snapchat but I can't deal! I'm a chicken. Well the alien version of lovely s.tighe is quite the babe! Gorgeous hair, oh those cheekbones & eyes! Work it girl!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Oh my dear Kendie, I won't be fighting with you over this skirt (although I would gladly accept it from DM as a hand me down  ).  Because I am getting DM's metal plate bag.  That sounds fair right?   You -- skirt.  Me -- MP bag.


HAAAAAAAA now that is THE FUNNIEST & MOST RIDICULOUS thing I've ever dared to hear ....out of your nasty mouth!!!!! Nice try girlfriend, nice nice try!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Good morning Kendie!!  Thank you as always for your beyond kind comments.  You are good for my self-esteem.  Hope you have a lovely day, my friend. PS.  I would be happy to share my skirts with you (and of course IM). Plenty to share.


Well, I COULD have been in a sharing mood, until iamminda "pushed" me saying she gets your plate bag & I get the skirts!!! Nasty bad girl she is.
@Iamminda


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Is it calf?
> I touched once the latest pink A4 in the store and pulled back my hand immediately, it felt so stiff and rough... yours looks very smooth aand soft, like my A3 calf





Just Violet said:


> This bag is so chic in my opinion!!! Really lovely!!


Thanks gals...wish you could see & touch in person. 
ksuromax~the leather itself is indeed soft BUT it is highly structured (& I pray it stays this way)  so you would probably think it's "stiff" (based on your comment) It's a very grainy calf leather (very grainy like the new vibrato leather). It doesn't sound like you'd like it, in fact I'd bet you'd hate it (HA!) It is a mini bag though & it really is best suited to be structured like it is to retain the shape (in my humble opinion) I think it would be kind of tragic if this size had major slouch (like the vast majority of our beloved Bal bags have)...it just wouldn't be able to retain the shape that you see if it were extremely smooshy soft. Make sense?


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous bag and beautiful photo Kendie!!


thank you sweetface! xox


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This is such a elegant bag!   If you ever get tired of it, you know where to find me


blah blah yeah yeah you moocher!!! KIDDING....love ya girl


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks gals...wish you could see & touch in person.
> ksuromax~the leather itself is indeed soft BUT it is highly structured (& I pray it stays this way)  so you would probably think it's "stiff" (based on your comment) It's a very grainy calf leather (very grainy like the new vibrato leather). It doesn't sound like you'd like it, in fact I'd bet you'd hate it (HA!) It is a mini bag though & it really is best suited to be structured like it is to retain the shape (in my humble opinion) I think it would be kind of tragic if this size had major slouch (like the vast majority of our beloved Bal bags have)...it just wouldn't be able to retain the shape that you see if it were extremely smooshy soft. Make sense?


Yes, it perfectly does! 
I think it's similar to my new loot with shiny hw, because it's totally different from that one which i touched in the store, it was not just stiff, but dry! Yours looks very soft


----------



## chowlover2

Just Violet said:


> My new cassis city and some online shopping in this rainy day!!
> View attachment 3436032


Are you a photographic stylist? Your pics are always perfection!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> HAAAAAAAA now that is THE FUNNIEST & MOST RIDICULOUS thing I've ever dared to hear ....out of your nasty mouth!!!!! Nice try girlfriend, nice nice try!



Ok settle down dear Kendie.  I was just taking my cue from Janet Jackson (the ultimate nasty girl).  In a gesture of good will, you can have the skirt and let's share custody of the metal plate bag.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> My mini A4 Papier zip around is up & out early with me today[emoji4]She's been well-rested of late & itching to be out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436121


She is truly a BEAUTY!! Love love the color!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> My new cassis city and some online shopping in this rainy day!!
> View attachment 3436032


The cassis is so lovely!! Cute bracelet!!! I always adore your pics!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3435440
> View attachment 3435441


Love it!!! Love the crossbody strap option of this new style. You paired it so wonderful with your outfit though. How is the weight of it DM? While I love my ME blue paon, it is just too heavy for me!!!


----------



## Auvina15

s.tighe said:


> Still life with Cumin.  (Alt: patiently waiting for their owner to get her arse in gear...)
> 
> View attachment 3435363


Love these neutral colors!!!! Your shoes are rad!!!l such a killer!!!!


----------



## s.tighe

Thanks Auvina! They're surprisingly comfortable too.... well, as comfortable as something with a 4" heel can be anyway. Love that you said rad.... the northeastern English major in me resisted Cali-speak for nearly two decades, and at an age way too advanced for "dude" and "rad" I suddenly found them slipping off my tongue more often than is probably advisable for a "lady" .


----------



## Auvina15

Wearing Miss Red Lipstick with my fav red lipstick this evening!!!


----------



## Auvina15

s.tighe said:


> Thanks Auvina! They're surprisingly comfortable too.... well, as comfortable as something with a 4" heel can be anyway. Love that you said rad.... the northeastern English major in me resisted Cali-speak for nearly two decades, and at an age way too advanced for "dude" and "rad" I suddenly found them slipping off my tongue more often than is probably advisable for a "lady" .


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3436883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Miss Red Lipstick with my fav red lipstick this evening!!!



LOVE this picture with two gorgeous red lipsticks!   I can't quite explain it but the color of your red lipstick bag looks prettier than mine (I mean I love mine but just being honest : ) ).


----------



## chowlover2

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3436883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Miss Red Lipstick with my fav red lipstick this evening!!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Love it!!! Love the crossbody strap option of this new style. You paired it so wonderful with your outfit though. How is the weight of it DM? While I love my ME blue paon, it is just too heavy for me!!!



Hi Auvina and thank you.  I don't find mine heavy at all.  I will have to compare it to my Velo's, but I think it is quite comfortable.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3436883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Miss Red Lipstick with my fav red lipstick this evening!!!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## s.tighe

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3436883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Miss Red Lipstick with my fav red lipstick this evening!!!


 Perfect.


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> LOVE this picture with two gorgeous red lipsticks!   I can't quite explain it but the color of your red lipstick bag looks prettier than mine (I mean I love mine but just being honest : ) ).


Thanks Iamminda!!!your so sweet!!! I love yours with regular HW though, mine is just a bit more "dress-up" but yours is easier to wear! This red shade is actually looks better in sunlight or cooler lights than yellow lights!!


----------



## Auvina15

s.tighe said:


> Perfect.





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!!!





chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Hi Auvina and thank you.  I don't find mine heavy at all.  I will have to compare it to my Velo's, but I think it is quite comfortable.


That's good to know DM cuz I really love that new style!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3436883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Miss Red Lipstick with my fav red lipstick this evening!!!



Wow!! I am a huge fan of coquelicot and rouge cardinal, and now due to you red lipstick is into my top 3 list!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Just so beautiful!   You always have such an artistic way of photographing your bag!





chowlover2 said:


> Are you a photographic stylist? Your pics are always perfection!





Auvina15 said:


> The cassis is so lovely!! Cute bracelet!!! I always adore your pics!!!



Thank you gals!!! I always am inspired by the beauty of the bags, that's my secret...just an iPhone and the best inspiring models ever


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3436883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Miss Red Lipstick with my fav red lipstick this evening!!!





Auvina15 said:


> She is truly a BEAUTY!! Love love the color!!!


Thanks so kindly dear Auvina....& I echo your exact words back to you on your TWO RED LIPSTICKS!! Fantastic pic!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Ok settle down dear Kendie.  I was just taking my cue from Janet Jackson (the ultimate nasty girl).  In a gesture of good will, you can have the skirt and let's share custody of the metal plate bag.


ok, hugs & smooches makeup time!! (& surely you know our "spat"....alll of our spats over DM's stuff, is always in good fun joking!) 
@Dextersmom


----------



## Luv n bags

Kendie26 said:


> My mini A4 Papier zip around is up & out early with me today[emoji4]She's been well-rested of late & itching to be out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436121



Beautiful!


----------



## Luv n bags

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3436883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Miss Red Lipstick with my fav red lipstick this evening!!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Wow!! I am a huge fan of coquelicot and rouge cardinal, and now due to you red lipstick is into my top 3 list!!!


Thank you JV!!! Yes I really adore these reds!!!


----------



## Auvina15

tigertrixie said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you tigertrixie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so kindly dear Auvina....& I echo your exact words back to you on your TWO RED LIPSTICKS!! Fantastic pic!!!


Thank you lovely Kendie!!!


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> Beautiful!


many thanks tigertrixie!


----------



## LostInBal

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3436883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Miss Red Lipstick with my fav red lipstick this evening!!!


Passion red!!


----------



## Auvina15

aalinne_72 said:


> Passion red!!


Thanks so much Aalinne!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> LOVE this picture with two gorgeous red lipsticks!   I can't quite explain it but the color of your red lipstick bag looks prettier than mine (I mean I love mine but just being honest : ) ).





Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3436883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Miss Red Lipstick with my fav red lipstick this evening!!!



Beautiful colour...I always thought red lipstick was a much brighter red, this looks like it's more subdued. Is it the lighting or is that a true rendition of the colour?


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful colour...I always thought red lipstick was a much brighter red, this looks like it's more subdued. Is it the lighting or is that a true rendition of the colour?



Agree -- mine seems brighter.  Auvina's seems perfect in terms of brightness.  Perhaps it's the lighting or maybe because mine is newer (not sure how long Auvina had hers) and the brightness will wear off a bit.    I also wonder if the color is just slightly different on different styles (mine being a RH Town and Auvina's being a GGH City).  It could be my mind playing tricks on me but sometimes I see bags online that are the same color but different style, I swear there's a difference in color.  Anyways, both are pretty.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Agree -- mine seems brighter.  Auvina's seems perfect in terms of brightness.  Perhaps it's the lighting or maybe because mine is newer (not sure how long Auvina had hers) and the brightness will wear off a bit.    I also wonder if the color is just slightly different on different styles (mine being a RH Town and Auvina's being a GGH City).  It could be my mind playing tricks on me but sometimes I see bags online that are the same color but different style, I swear there's a difference in color.  Anyways, both are pretty.



Sorry, having issues this morning with posting for some reason...just proves how tough it is to photograph colour!


----------



## muchstuff

delete


----------



## Auvina15

Deleted


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful colour...I always thought red lipstick was a much brighter red, this looks like it's more subdued. Is it the lighting or is that a true rendition of the colour?





Iamminda said:


> Agree -- mine seems brighter.  Auvina's seems perfect in terms of brightness.  Perhaps it's the lighting or maybe because mine is newer (not sure how long Auvina had hers) and the brightness will wear off a bit.    I also wonder if the color is just slightly different on different styles (mine being a RH Town and Auvina's being a GGH City).  It could be my mind playing tricks on me but sometimes I see bags online that are the same color but different style, I swear there's a difference in color.  Anyways, both are pretty.


Thanks muchstuff! Yesterday I took that picture of my purse in late afternoon with pale light. I just got some more pics for you when I put it in my car under sunlight, it was very bright. This red shade looks different in variety of lights. After seeing lots of pics of this red, i actually like it better with RH or SH which is more beautiful than mine!!! I really adore IM's town with RH!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3437358
> View attachment 3437359
> 
> 
> Thanks muchstuff! Yesterday I took that picture of my purse in late afternoon with pale light. I just got some more pics for you when I put it in my car under sunlight, it was very bright. This red shade looks different in variety of lights. After seeing lots of pics of this red, i actually like it better with RH or SH which is more beautiful than mine!!! I really adore IM's town with RH!!!


Beautiful in both pics, the colour is true in either light, just more vibrant in the full sun...thanks for the pics!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3437358
> View attachment 3437359
> 
> 
> Thanks muchstuff! Yesterday I took that picture of my purse in late afternoon with pale light. I just got some more pics for you when I put it in my car under sunlight, it was very bright. This red shade looks different in variety of lights. After seeing lots of pics of this red, i actually like it better with RH or SH which is more beautiful than mine!!! I really adore IM's town with RH!!!



Thanks for posting more pics of your beauty!  I am sorry I didn't mean to trouble you (or start any controversy) but I was just thinking out loud when I saw your bag and posted my reply.  I thought could this be the same color I have?   I absolutely adore your bag.  I guess it's one of those things where one thinks something looks better on others.  Again, so kind of you to post more pics of your beautiful bag .


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for posting more pics of your beauty!  I am sorry I didn't mean to trouble you (or start any controversy) but I was just thinking out loud when I saw your bag and posted my reply.  I thought could this be the same color I have?   I absolutely adore your bag.  I guess it's one of those things where one thinks something looks better on others.  Again, so kind of you to post more pics of your beautiful bag .


Your welcome IM!! ...And no worries....I'm willing to...your ladies here are my DEAREST!!!! Your such a sweetie!!!


----------



## mushashi415

Miss 05 Bordeaux and vanilla frep.  For the longest time I thought she was 06 grenat. Then I found out last night that she is 05 Bordeaux   [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## mushashi415

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3437358
> View attachment 3437359
> 
> 
> Thanks muchstuff! Yesterday I took that picture of my purse in late afternoon with pale light. I just got some more pics for you when I put it in my car under sunlight, it was very bright. This red shade looks different in variety of lights. After seeing lots of pics of this red, i actually like it better with RH or SH which is more beautiful than mine!!! I really adore IM's town with RH!!!



What a pretty shade of red. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

mushashi415 said:


> Miss 05 Bordeaux and vanilla frep.  For the longest time I thought she was 06 grenat. Then I found out last night that she is 05 Bordeaux   [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3437734


YOWZA! Whoa, you truly have 1 of THE greatest Bals of ALL time....PHENOMENAL...congrats & cherish her for life.


----------



## mushashi415

Kendie26 said:


> YOWZA! Whoa, you truly have 1 of THE greatest Bals of ALL time....PHENOMENAL...congrats & cherish her for life.



Thank you Hun[emoji133][emoji133].  Shes so yummy, buttery.  I dont know why Bal changed from chèvre to lamb leather


----------



## Iamminda

mushashi415 said:


> Miss 05 Bordeaux and vanilla frep.  For the longest time I thought she was 06 grenat. Then I found out last night that she is 05 Bordeaux   [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3437734


Pretty!   And now I want to get a Frap


----------



## crazy8baglady

Miss Galet keeping me company in maddd Friday traffic [emoji37]


----------



## Dextersmom

crazy8baglady said:


> Miss Galet keeping me company in maddd Friday traffic [emoji37]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438200



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Kendie26

crazy8baglady said:


> Miss Galet keeping me company in maddd Friday traffic [emoji37]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438200



Adore this leather color & HW combo [emoji106][emoji93][emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Auvina15

mushashi415 said:


> What a pretty shade of red. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you so much!!!


mushashi415 said:


> Miss 05 Bordeaux and vanilla frep.  For the longest time I thought she was 06 grenat. Then I found out last night that she is 05 Bordeaux   [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3437734


What a beauty!!! Love love the color!


----------



## Auvina15

crazy8baglady said:


> Miss Galet keeping me company in maddd Friday traffic [emoji37]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438200


So beautiful! Love the giant studs!!!


----------



## mushashi415

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!   And now I want to get a Frap



It was so good 



crazy8baglady said:


> Miss Galet keeping me company in maddd Friday traffic [emoji37]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438200



Your Galet is so beautiful. Love love love.


----------



## Just Violet

crazy8baglady said:


> Miss Galet keeping me company in maddd Friday traffic [emoji37]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438200



Wow this is a Beautiful combo!!!


----------



## ksuromax

First outing today!


----------



## Sarah03

ksuromax said:


> First outing today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438568



That's a cool bag! Love the hardware!


----------



## mushashi415

ksuromax said:


> First outing today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438568



Wow. Congrats. Super pretty indeed. Xx


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> First outing today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438568


Ah yes, let the new fun experiences with her begin!! Go ksuromax! You've inspired me to carry my beloved (older) black Bal to the hair salon today


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out to my dreaded marathon hair appointment [emoji16]with my 2009 black Bal..always smile when I pull her out[emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> First outing today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438568



Hope you have a fun day with your new beauty today!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to my dreaded marathon hair appointment [emoji16]with my 2009 black Bal..always smile when I pull her out[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438633



God, I love this bag!!!  Makes me regret my metal plate just a little bit.  In my mind, nothing will ever top these beautiful classics!!  Good luck at your hair appt.!!


----------



## mushashi415

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to my dreaded marathon hair appointment [emoji16]with my 2009 black Bal..always smile when I pull her out[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438633



Hun she looks scrumptious. Enjoy yor hair appointment. Xx


----------



## piosavsfan

Men's Day today, it is so nice to be able to wear a Bal crossbody. It is more teal in person.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> First outing today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438568



Yeah, first outing!  Does this beauty have to return to DH's secret hiding spot?  LOL.   I love this bag so much.  I would love to get something with the irisdecent hardware (maybe a First).  



Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to my dreaded marathon hair appointment [emoji16]with my 2009 black Bal..always smile when I pull her out[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438633



Great classic!  Have fun at the salon.  



piosavsfan said:


> Men's Day today, it is so nice to be able to wear a Bal crossbody. It is more teal in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438701



Pretty teal!


----------



## peacebabe

Men's Day is one of my most use bag! Great taste, enjoy ! 



piosavsfan said:


> Men's Day today, it is so nice to be able to wear a Bal crossbody. It is more teal in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438701


----------



## piosavsfan

peacebabe said:


> Men's Day is one of my most use bag! Great taste, enjoy !


Thank you! I can see why it would be one of your most used. It is so comfortable. I love crossbody bags, I wish Bal had more crossbody options.


----------



## Auvina15

Out with Blue Paon!!! Happy weekend ladies!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I asked in our store if they have/will get the fluo yellow bracelets with silver studs,  I want one to go with my GSH 2009 Raisin Street, but the SA said that most likely they won't, as local market mainly requested ones are with gold hw, so... ebay is there for me


There's one on RueLaLa have never shopped there and don't know much about the site but they have a Bal sale on right now and I saw the triple tour...actually they're calling it jaune soleil maybe it's not the same...

https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/96287/24683086/


Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3438865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with Blue Paon!!! Happy weekend ladies!!!


Pretty shade of blue, works well with your denim!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3438865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with Blue Paon!!! Happy weekend ladies!!!



Pretty!  Like your dress!  Have a great weekend


----------



## s.tighe

crazy8baglady said:


> Miss Galet keeping me company in maddd Friday traffic [emoji37]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438200


Dang. Galet GGH City... now that's a rare sighting. And bee-yoo-tee-fulll.


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to my dreaded marathon hair appointment [emoji16]with my 2009 black Bal..always smile when I pull her out[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438633


Shout out for the classics! And wow, that doesn't look like 09 leather to me! I would have guessed 05 or 07  because of the super wrinkly-ness of it. It's a gem. I feel your pain about the hair appointment. My colorist takes three long hours to do my hair.... I dread the expenditure of time so much. I dread all "maintenance" time. It's all I can do to sit through a mani/pedi. I hope you have something to read!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3438865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with Blue Paon!!! Happy weekend ladies!!!



Beautiful everything!!!


----------



## s.tighe

All about anthra. Last night's clutch and today's city.


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> All about anthra. Last night's clutch and today's city.



Yes, yes, yes!!!  Super beautiful anthra delights (btw my autocorrect changed anthra to anthrax)!!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> All about anthra. Last night's clutch and today's city.


Wow, now that's anthra the way I'd like to find it, no hint of green at all that I can see...what years are we looking at?


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> All about anthra. Last night's clutch and today's city.


It's tough to beat these 2 beauties....anthra is just the bomb diggity...yours look brand spanking new/pristine condition dearest s.tighe!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Yeah, first outing!  Does this beauty have to return to DH's secret hiding spot?  LOL.   I love this bag so much.


lol YES  well packed and surrended back till next time


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> There's one on RueLaLa have never shopped there and don't know much about the site but they have a Bal sale on right now and I saw the triple tour...actually they're calling it jaune soleil maybe it's not the same...
> 
> https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/96287/24683086/


Thanks, Darling, it's yellow, not fluo/neon

I've been at the store and HN, both haven't yet received new bracelets, only bags in neon, so still there's a chance....


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> God, I love this bag!!!  Makes me regret my metal plate just a little bit.  In my mind, nothing will ever top these beautiful classics!!  Good luck at your hair appt.!!





s.tighe said:


> Shout out for the classics! And wow, that doesn't look like 09 leather to me! I would have guessed 05 or 07  because of the super wrinkly-ness of it. It's a gem. I feel your pain about the hair appointment. My colorist takes three long hours to do my hair.... I dread the expenditure of time so much. I dread all "maintenance" time. It's all I can do to sit through a mani/pedi. I hope you have something to read!


Thank you double darlin's!! Good grief, no regrets on your plate bag, please DM...she's AMAZING!
s.tighe~I soooo know what you mean on my year '09. I thought it was an 08 but I actually had the receipt in the zip pocket & was surprised it's 2009. I have never seen a Bal in person with this much wrinkly veining (which I'm crazy over; but may not be to everyone's liking) plus no weird fading issues so I'm thrilled w/ this black City. When I hear the name Bal this tends to always be the first bag that pops into my head....speaking of heads, ugh! I'm so glad I'm not alone dreading hair appointments!!! I HATE it, although I adore my stylist so  the social aspect is fun but sitting there for 2&1/2 hours is maddening so I am with you on this! I read thru tPF part of the time so that helps!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3438865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with Blue Paon!!! Happy weekend ladies!!!


You look MARVELOUS Auvina, just marvelous!


----------



## Kendie26

mushashi415 said:


> Hun she looks scrumptious. Enjoy yor hair appointment. Xx


thank you dearest mushashi ! she is indeed scrumptuous with her wrinkly veins!  appreciate your kind words
& you too dear iamminda...I messed up my multi-quote & didn't get you both on last reply. 
@Iamminda


----------



## ksuromax

Thanks all for your sweet compliments, indeed the bag is very eye-catching and had a huge success as in the Bal store (they never had it) so among other ladies (one couldn't take her eyes away on the escalator!  lol) including SA in Harvey Nics and Bottega Veneta... so much attention, so many questions... i am so happy i have it!!


----------



## ksuromax

s.tighe said:


> All about anthra. Last night's clutch and today's city.


Clutch is yuuummyyyy!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3438865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with Blue Paon!!! Happy weekend ladies!!!


I love all ME!!! Is this work or city??? Looks great on you!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ah yes, let the new fun experiences with her begin!! Go ksuromax! You've inspired me to carry my beloved (older) black Bal to the hair salon today


Indeed, experience was fun! 
It was the first time ever i saw so much attention given to a bag...


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> All about anthra. Last night's clutch and today's city.



Two anthra beauties you got there, S.  I am intrigued by anthracite and may consider it as my next neutral (but have to research what years if preloved).


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Thanks, Darling, it's yellow, not fluo/neon
> 
> I've been at the store and HN, both haven't yet received new bracelets, only bags in neon, so still there's a chance....


Yeah I realized it after I posted, actually I thought I deleted the post, sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you double darlin's!! Good grief, no regrets on your plate bag, please DM...she's AMAZING!
> s.tighe~I soooo know what you mean on my year '09. I thought it was an 08 but I actually had the receipt in the zip pocket & was surprised it's 2009. I have never seen a Bal in person with this much wrinkly veining (which I'm crazy over; but may not be to everyone's liking) plus no weird fading issues so I'm thrilled w/ this black City. When I hear the name Bal this tends to always be the first bag that pops into my head....speaking of heads, ugh! I'm so glad I'm not alone dreading hair appointments!!! I HATE it, although I adore my stylist so  the social aspect is fun but sitting there for 2&1/2 hours is maddening so I am with you on this! I read thru tPF part of the time so that helps!



I have my hairdresser hooked on Bal bags, he's getting his first one, an oldie men's day, in a couple of weeks! (hugs to my fellow tPFer for the overseas help!) He also snapped up my AW Rocco when I said it was killing my shoulder, I've created another addict!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Indeed, experience was fun!
> It was the first time ever i saw so much attention given to a bag...


 so fun getting bag love!! Do folks in your country know the Bal brand by name? Only ONCE in my life did a stranger recognize my Bal bag (& it was a lesser known style...the midday) but she said "oh I love your Balenciaga!" I almost fell over  because no-one has ever known what my Bals are (by brand that is)..but I like that fact!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yeah I realized it after I posted, actually I thought I deleted the post, sorry!


Thanks a lot anyway


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> I have my hairdresser hooked on Bal bags, he's getting his first one, an oldie men's day, in a couple of weeks!  He also snapped up my AW Rocco when I said it was killing my shoulder, I've created another addict!!!


look at you girl, nice on creating another Bal addict AND selling off your Alexander Wang (which I swear 1 of these days I will check out...I saw a Rocco in Nordstrom last week in that burgundy shade & it was beyond beautiful...the most fabulous color for fall/winter)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> so fun getting bag love!! Do folks in your country know the Bal brand by name? Only ONCE in my life did a stranger recognize my Bal bag (& it was a lesser known style...the midday) but she said "oh I love your Balenciaga!" I almost fell over  because no-one has ever known what my Bals are (by brand that is)..but I like that fact!


Well, in Dubai it's diffucult to say who knows what, people are so mixed... but i see quite often lovely Bbags carried by various ladies, and one of those who was excited to see mine was a young arab lady, who asked me where i got mine, if there was any more left, and said a few compliments... so i guess, yes, probably it's quite recognized brand ...


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> look at you girl, nice on creating another Bal addict AND selling off your Alexander Wang (which I swear 1 of these days I will check out...I saw a Rocco in Nordstrom last week in that burgundy shade & it was beyond beautiful...the most fabulous color for fall/winter)



I'm going to replace it with a Rockie in the same colour and hardware, much lighter and I love the way the Rockie stays so organized, it's a great bag!


----------



## Kendie26

hey y'all ,our dear friend ksuromax made the purseforum roundup!! WOOT! She's a BV queen for sure....beautiful bag & pic (& I love your nail color too ksuromax) CONGRATULATIONS!!
@ksuromax 
http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-august-12/


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> hey y'all ,our dear friend ksuromax made the purseforum roundup!! WOOT! She's a BV queen for sure....beautiful bag & pic (& I love your nail color too ksuromax) CONGRATULATIONS!!
> @ksuromax
> http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-august-12/


Thanks, Dear!


----------



## s.tighe

Dextersmom said:


> Yes, yes, yes!!!  Super beautiful anthra delights (btw my autocorrect changed anthra to anthrax)!!





muchstuff said:


> Wow, now that's anthra the way I'd like to find it, no hint of green at all that I can see...what years are we looking at?





Kendie26 said:


> It's tough to beat these 2 beauties....anthra is just the bomb diggity...yours look brand spanking new/pristine condition dearest s.tighe!





ksuromax said:


> Clutch is yuuummyyyy!!!!!





Iamminda said:


> Two anthra beauties you got there, S.  I am intrigued by anthracite and may consider it as my next neutral (but have to research what years if preloved).



Thanks guys! 

Much, we're looking at 2011 for the clutch and 2012 (s/s L tag) for the city. There *is* green in both of them, but it's a green I find both tolerable and versatile, tending a little more towards an olive/army than a teal. Teal is a color I could never tolerate, so there is a lot of anthra out there that I can't quite get excited about. In fluorescent light I'm not so crazy about the city, even, as the fluo tends to bring out the green in everything, but in natural light I absolutely love it. I also got pretty lucky that the city "escaped" the great plasticky plague of 2012... no sign of heavy coating anywhere, just squishy mush. 

Iamminda, I recommend it. It's a color I never thought I'd like, but I've fallen in love with it. As Much mentioned there are some anthra bags that tend heavily toward the green (particularly s/s 2007 and anything that has faded). I've heard that 2010 anthra was more of a pure gray (i have not owned it or seen it in person though), as well as 2008 charcoal and 2007 plomb. I think 2011 was also a "grayer" year for anthra. The clutch does have green undertones, but subtle and 99% of people would see it as dark gray. I'll try to post a pic of charcoal/plomb/anthra(s) in the gray thread for you this weekend if it would be helpful.


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> Iamminda, I recommend it. It's a color I never thought I'd like, but I've fallen in love with it. As Much mentioned there are some anthra bags that tend heavily toward the green (particularly s/s 2007 and anything that has faded). I've heard that 2010 anthra was more of a pure gray (i have not owned it or seen it in person though), as well as 2008 charcoal and 2007 plomb. I think 2011 was also a "grayer" year for anthra. The clutch does have green undertones, but subtle and 99% of people would see it as dark gray. I'll try to post a pic of charcoal/plomb/anthra(s) in the gray thread for you this weekend if it would be helpful.



Thank you kindly S -- appreciate your wealth of knowledge as usual.  I saw anthracite at the boutique when I first started on my B journey last Nov but it didn't make an impression on me then.  Of course, I didnt consider black then either.  Now that I have collected a few colorful pieces, it is looking more and more like a viable option.   If only I have more purse fund .  Thx again.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3438865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with Blue Paon!!! Happy weekend ladies!!![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


So gorgeous![emoji7]


----------



## rx4dsoul

s.tighe said:


> All about anthra. Last night's clutch and today's city.


Black beauties!


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> There's one on RueLaLa have never shopped there and don't know much about the site but they have a Bal sale on right now and I saw the triple tour...actually they're calling it jaune soleil maybe it's not the same...
> 
> https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/96287/24683086/
> 
> Pretty shade of blue, works well with your denim!


Thank you muchstuff!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful everything!!!





rx4dsoul said:


> So gorgeous![emoji7]





Kendie26 said:


> You look MARVELOUS Auvina, just marvelous!





Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  Like your dress!  Have a great weekend


Thank you all so much for your so kind and sweet compliments!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to my dreaded marathon hair appointment [emoji16]with my 2009 black Bal..always smile when I pull her out[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438633


This is gorg!!!! Oh my its leather is tdf!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  Like your dress!  Have a great weekend


Thank you so much my dear!!!


----------



## Auvina15

s.tighe said:


> All about anthra. Last night's clutch and today's city.


Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> I love all ME!!! Is this work or city??? Looks great on you!


Thanks so much ksuromax!! This is city!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> First outing today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438568


Woa how beautiful!!! I'm sure she made your happy day today!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Much, we're looking at 2011 for the clutch and 2012 (s/s L tag) for the city. There *is* green in both of them, but it's a green I find both tolerable and versatile, tending a little more towards an olive/army than a teal. Teal is a color I could never tolerate, so there is a lot of anthra out there that I can't quite get excited about. In fluorescent light I'm not so crazy about the city, even, as the fluo tends to bring out the green in everything, but in natural light I absolutely love it. I also got pretty lucky that the city "escaped" the great plasticky plague of 2012... no sign of heavy coating anywhere, just squishy mush.
> 
> Iamminda, I recommend it. It's a color I never thought I'd like, but I've fallen in love with it. As Much mentioned there are some anthra bags that tend heavily toward the green (particularly s/s 2007 and anything that has faded). I've heard that 2010 anthra was more of a pure gray (i have not owned it or seen it in person though), as well as 2008 charcoal and 2007 plomb. I think 2011 was also a "grayer" year for anthra. The clutch does have green undertones, but subtle and 99% of people would see it as dark gray. I'll try to post a pic of charcoal/plomb/anthra(s) in the gray thread for you this weekend if it would be helpful.



My mini pom is F/W 2012 and plasticky is the word. However, the side that's been banging against my hip has definitely softened up, so I'm gonna beat the hell out of both sides in hopes of improving the leather


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> My mini pom is F/W 2012 and plasticky is the word. However, the side that's been banging against my hip has definitely softened up, so I'm gonna beat the hell out of both sides in hopes of improving the leather


Yup, my f/w black day started off the same way. It has softened a ton because it's been used so much so it's not plasticky anymore, but chevre it ain't, that's for sure.


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> This is gorg!!!! Oh my its leather is tdf!!!


thankyou Auvina! I'm glad the pic captured the unique leather quality of that Bal City...i gasped when I first saw it


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thank you kindly S -- appreciate your wealth of knowledge as usual.  I saw anthracite at the boutique when I first started on my B journey last Nov but it didn't make an impression on me then.  Of course, I didnt consider black then either.  Now that I have collected a few colorful pieces, it is looking more and more like a viable option.   If only I have more purse fund .  Thx again.



Dear iamminda-To echo s.tighe's wise comments on anthracite...here's 2012 (k tag year) Anthra clutch. I had it out last night & left it on counter so I just took this closeup for you. ( any darker shadowing is from my phone hovering over it in light). I agree w/s.tighe on 2012 "greyer" year & hope that shows up in pics. I had an anthra part time from 2008 & it faded BIGTIME to a not-so-pleasant green grey, so I sold it.
@s.tighe


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Dear iamminda-To echo s.tighe's wise comments on anthracite...here's 2012 (k tag year) Anthra clutch. I had it out last night & left it on counter so I just took this closeup for you. ( any darker shadowing is from my phone hovering over it in light). I agree w/s.tighe on 2012 "greyer" year & hope that shows up in pics. I had an anthra part time from 2008 & it faded BIGTIME to a not-so-pleasant green grey, so I sold it.
> @s.tighe
> View attachment 3439408
> View attachment 3439409



I could look at this clutch ALL day long!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Dear iamminda-To echo s.tighe's wise comments on anthracite...here's 2012 (k tag year) Anthra clutch. I had it out last night & left it on counter so I just took this closeup for you. ( any darker shadowing is from my phone hovering over it in light). I agree w/s.tighe on 2012 "greyer" year & hope that shows up in pics. I had an anthra part time from 2008 & it faded BIGTIME to a not-so-pleasant green grey, so I sold it.
> @s.tighe
> View attachment 3439408
> View attachment 3439409



Thanks for these photos Kendie.  That is one beautiful clutch. I like this grey.  Glad to hear you are enjoying this clutch. I will keep 2011 and 2012 anthra in mind then.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for these photos Kendie.  That is one beautiful clutch. I like this grey.  Glad to hear you are enjoying this clutch. I will keep 2011 and 2012 anthra in mind then.





Dextersmom said:


> I could look at this clutch ALL day long!!!!



Kindest thanks dearest Bal gal pals![emoji8][emoji8]
DM-I've finally gotten the hang of this size clutch & want another (ugh)but I'm holding off.[emoji7]
Iamminda-since you are venturing into some neutral zone colors this 1 is highly versatile[emoji8]


----------



## s.tighe

@Iamminda heres a grays photo for you. Clockwise from left: 07 plomb hobo; 2012 anthra city; 2011 anthracite envelope clutch; 08 anthra flat clutch.* I'm not entirely certain about the 08, that was based on when the seller told me (approximately) that she bought it and the fact that the undertone is so subtle. But looking at it again, if I had to put money on it I'd say it's 2009 or 2010. It's definitely somewhere between 2008-2010!


----------



## Iamminda

s.tighe said:


> @Iamminda heres a grays photo for you. Clockwise from left: 07 plomb hobo; 2012 anthra city; 2011 anthracite envelope clutch; 08 anthra flat clutch.* I'm not entirely certain about the 08, that was based on when the seller told me (approximately) that she bought it and the fact that the undertone is so subtle. But looking at it again, if I had to put money on it I'd say it's 2009 or 2010. It's definitely somewhere between 2008-2010!
> View attachment 3439993



Thank you so much, S.  Wow, all gorgeous -- you have a great collection of gray Bbags.  It looks like the two on the left are a lot darker.  I think I like both the dark and light gray.   Luckily I don't have to decide until I have the money to buy one .   Thanks again for taking the time to educate me.


----------



## Luv n bags

Sapphire City!


----------



## Dextersmom

tigertrixie said:


> Sapphire City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440013



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> Sapphire City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440013



Pretty in purple!


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!!!





Iamminda said:


> Pretty in purple!



Thank you!


----------



## SilverStCloud

tigertrixie said:


> Sapphire City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440013


The color is so saturated. No fading at all!


----------



## Luv n bags

SilverStCloud said:


> The color is so saturated. No fading at all!



Thank you.  It's a fabulous color[emoji173]️


----------



## mushashi415

tigertrixie said:


> Sapphire City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440013



What a beautiful bag. Very eyes catching indeed. [emoji133][emoji133][emoji133]


----------



## Jaidybug

I'm behind on this thread, but just loving seeing all these beautiful items ladies!


----------



## ksuromax

tigertrixie said:


> Sapphire City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440013


Drop-dead beautiful!!!! Just stunning!!


----------



## Luv n bags

mushashi415 said:


> What a beautiful bag. Very eyes catching indeed. [emoji133][emoji133][emoji133]





ksuromax said:


> Drop-dead beautiful!!!! Just stunning!!



Thank you!


----------



## sydgirl

ksuromax said:


> First outing today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438568


Love love love!

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rx4dsoul

Classic Black City! [emoji11]


----------



## Dextersmom

Looking beautiful rx and so is your City!!! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Classic Black City! [emoji11]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Looking beautiful rx and so is your City!!!


Thank you for your lovely words lovely DM.


----------



## mushashi415

Lunch break errands with miss 11 cyclamen and my fave keychain from Boo.


----------



## mushashi415

rx4dsoul said:


> Classic Black City! [emoji11]



I love the monochromatic elements of your outfit. Have a good day xx


----------



## Iamminda

mushashi415 said:


> Lunch break errands with miss 11 cyclamen and my fave keychain from Boo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440959



I love this pink.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mushashi415 said:


> Lunch break errands with miss 11 cyclamen and my fave keychain from Boo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440959


Gorgeous pink!!! And with the rose gh too!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Classic Black City! [emoji11]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T[/QUOT
> Smashingly good looking modshot!!!! You could easily be a Bal (or any designer) model. BIG LOVE for everything w/ this pic!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Classic Black City! [emoji11]


Smashingly good looking modshot!!!! You could easily be a Bal (or any designer) model. BIG LOVE for everything w/ this pic!


----------



## Kendie26

mushashi415 said:


> Lunch break errands with miss 11 cyclamen and my fave keychain from Boo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440959


always loved this color....so great seeing it in your pic!


----------



## Dextersmom

mushashi415 said:


> Lunch break errands with miss 11 cyclamen and my fave keychain from Boo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440959



So beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Going to work with my Town today (and Free People skirt).


----------



## Zoe C

Dextersmom said:


> Going to work with my Town today (and Free People skirt).
> View attachment 3441214
> View attachment 3441215
> View attachment 3441216



Gorgeous as usual, guapísima DM!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Going to work with my Town today (and Free People skirt).
> View attachment 3441214
> View attachment 3441215
> View attachment 3441216



Looking so stylish as usual.  Love that skirt.  What color is your Town?  I like the color.  Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking so stylish as usual.  Love that skirt.  What color is your Town?  I like the color.  Hope you have a great day.





Zoe C said:


> Gorgeous as usual, guapísima DM!



Thank you both so much!!   My Town is black with giant nickel hardware, IM.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you both so much!!   My Town is black with giant nickel hardware, IM.



Thanks DM.  You must think I am a bit colorblind since I couldn't tell it's black bag (lol).   All the chatting about anthracite recently is making me see grey in everything.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Going to work with my Town today (and Free People skirt).
> View attachment 3441214
> View attachment 3441215
> View attachment 3441216


oh boy, my chronic skirt love/lust/obsession continues with you dearest DM!! Love it all


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> oh boy, my chronic skirt love/lust/obsession continues with you dearest DM!! Love it all



Thank you my friend.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Going super caliente red today with Rouge Theatre City, Lady Dior patent leather wallet, Louis Vuitton Empreinte key pouch and Mulberry coin purse.


----------



## mushashi415

SilverStCloud said:


> Going super caliente red today with Rouge Theatre City, Lady Dior patent leather wallet, Louis Vuitton Empreinte key pouch and Mulberry coin purse.



Super pretty. Red is so classic.   I wish to own this beautiful RT someday.   Wear here in good health. Xx


----------



## craftyiscool

Cross posted! I just got this new coach feather bag charm today for my bday and I'm in love with my Gris pyrite Velo again [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Going super caliente red today with Rouge Theatre City, Lady Dior patent leather wallet, Louis Vuitton Empreinte key pouch and Mulberry coin purse.



Muy Caliente!   RT is the bomb!   I love every red-hot piece here!   May I ask what color is the LV pouch?  Cherry? Coquelicot?  Thx


----------



## Iamminda

craftyiscool said:


> Cross posted! I just got this new coach feather bag charm today for my bday and I'm in love with my Gris pyrite Velo again [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3441719



Beautiful bag and the feather looks great!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> Muy Caliente!   RT is the bomb!   I love every red-hot piece here!   May I ask what color is the LV pouch?  Cherry? Coquelicot?  Thx


The LV pouch is cherry! [emoji523]


----------



## mushashi415

craftyiscool said:


> Cross posted! I just got this new coach feather bag charm today for my bday and I'm in love with my Gris pyrite Velo again [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3441719



Looks super cute


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Smashingly good looking modshot!!!! You could easily be a Bal (or any designer) model. BIG LOVE for everything w/ this pic!


You are way too generous wih words Kendie...thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

SilverStCloud said:


> Going super caliente red today with Rouge Theatre City, Lady Dior patent leather wallet, Louis Vuitton Empreinte key pouch and Mulberry coin purse.


Amazing reds you got there!


----------



## peacebabe

Oi SSC!!! Looks like you have been hiding & hunting well !!! Great RT ! Love RED !!! Luck ! LUck ! LUCK !!!




SilverStCloud said:


> Going super caliente red today with Rouge Theatre City, Lady Dior patent leather wallet, Louis Vuitton Empreinte key pouch and Mulberry coin purse.


----------



## Just Violet

SilverStCloud said:


> Going super caliente red today with Rouge Theatre City, Lady Dior patent leather wallet, Louis Vuitton Empreinte key pouch and Mulberry coin purse.



Fabulous!!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Going super caliente red today with Rouge Theatre City, Lady Dior patent leather wallet, Louis Vuitton Empreinte key pouch and Mulberry coin purse.


OMG what a magnificent collection of reds!!!! Love them all.....as a Mulberry gal myself, special love for your Mulberry Valentines pouch!!


----------



## Dextersmom

So beautiful!!! 



SilverStCloud said:


> Going super caliente red today with Rouge Theatre City, Lady Dior patent leather wallet, Louis Vuitton Empreinte key pouch and Mulberry coin purse.


----------



## Dextersmom

craftyiscool said:


> Cross posted! I just got this new coach feather bag charm today for my bday and I'm in love with my Gris pyrite Velo again [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3441719



Looks great with the feather charm!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Going to work with my Town today (and Free People skirt).
> View attachment 3441214
> View attachment 3441215
> View attachment 3441216


Lovely Town and outfit DM! 


SilverStCloud said:


> Going super caliente red today with Rouge Theatre City, Lady Dior patent leather wallet, Louis Vuitton Empreinte key pouch and Mulberry coin purse.


So many beautiful reds! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


craftyiscool said:


> Cross posted! I just got this new coach feather bag charm today for my bday and I'm in love with my Gris pyrite Velo again [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3441719


I love the Coach feather charms! Looks great on your bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely Town and outfit DM!
> 
> So many beautiful reds! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> I love the Coach feather charms! Looks great on your bag!



Thanks JB!!


----------



## Auvina15

tigertrixie said:


> Sapphire City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440013


It's stunning!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> Classic Black City! [emoji11]


You can't never go wrong with this truly classic!!!! Love you outfit, so pretty!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Going to work with my Town today (and Free People skirt).
> View attachment 3441214
> View attachment 3441215
> View attachment 3441216


So beautiful!!!! Love everything!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!!! Love everything!!



Thank you Auvina!!


----------



## Auvina15

mushashi415 said:


> Lunch break errands with miss 11 cyclamen and my fave keychain from Boo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440959


One of the most beautiful Bals pink!!!!


----------



## mushashi415

Auvina15 said:


> One of the most beautiful Bals pink!!!!



Thank you Hun. She's such a chameleon.


----------



## Kendie26

craftyiscool said:


> Cross posted! I just got this new coach feather bag charm today for my bday and I'm in love with my Gris pyrite Velo again [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3441719


fab bag & I LOVE that feather...looks really cool!


----------



## mushashi415

Since today I had to lug around a bunch of stuff, so she came with me to work. now we are going off to volleyball practice. [emoji133][emoji133][emoji133]


----------



## rx4dsoul

mushashi415 said:


> Since today I had to lug around a bunch of stuff, so she came with me to work. now we are going off to volleyball practice. [emoji133][emoji133][emoji133]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442752


That leather looks lovely and I looove Eeeyore!  what style is this?


----------



## mushashi415

rx4dsoul said:


> That leather looks lovely and I looove Eeeyore!  what style is this?



Hi Hun. How are you ?  The leather is quite soft and it's not even broken in. I love Eeeyore too. He's my fave.  Always come with me everywhere.   About yeh style I really don't remember it's one of the men's bag. I got it like 5 years ago. Sorry for not being helpful.   Xx


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thank you S for your detailed explanation.  They do look similar -- both are very pretty.  You brought up a good point of it being easier to find a better condition cumin than caramel.  While I love my amethyst, I think I need to add some neutral Bbags to my collection (after getting my first taste of it with one gorgeous 06 black first ).





Jaidybug said:


> Love that Cumin colour! I tried to buy a preowned one yesterday from a kijiji seller, but another lady beat me to it. Hopefully another one for a good deal comes my way someday


s, expensive but listed as "like new"...


Just Violet said:


> I catched it  eheheheh  but you know what....i have a cumin bracelet and i love it!! And the bag is definitely into my wishlist, so lucky you indeed, yours is amazing





Iamminda said:


> Thank you S for your detailed explanation.  They do look similar -- both are very pretty.  You brought up a good point of it being easier to find a better condition cumin than caramel.  While I love my amethyst, I think I need to add some neutral Bbags to my collection (after getting my first taste of it with one gorgeous 06 black first ).





Jaidybug said:


> Love that Cumin colour! I tried to buy a preowned one yesterday from a kijiji seller, but another lady beat me to it. Hopefully another one for a good deal comes my way someday[emoji4]



There's a cumin City on Yoogi's, expensive but listed as "like new"...
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...iant-12-silver-motorcycle-city-bag-70193.html


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> s, expensive but listed as "like new"...
> 
> There's a cumin City on Yoogi's, expensive but listed as "like new"...
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...iant-12-silver-motorcycle-city-bag-70193.html



Thank you muchstuff!  You are the best enabler or personal shopper ever!!!  I would be in so much trouble if I had the money with all your help .  It is a good price for the condition.  Thx again for helping us -- I hope one of the ladies here end up with it.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thank you muchstuff!  You are the best enabler or personal shopper ever!!!  I would be in so much trouble if I had the money with all your help .  It is a good price for the condition.  Thx again for helping us -- I hope one of the ladies here end up with it.


it's just me shopping vicariously


----------



## Dextersmom

Gris Aluminum Velo today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today.
> View attachment 3443151
> View attachment 3443152



Looking good, dear DM!   Yeah for wearing your beautiful new watch!


----------



## pzammie

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today.
> View attachment 3443151
> View attachment 3443152



We are watch twins![emoji4] Just got my Tank Francaise last February. [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking good, dear DM!   Yeah for wearing your beautiful new watch!



Thank you IM!!


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> We are watch twins![emoji4] Just got my Tank Francaise last February. [emoji173]️



Yay on being watch twins!!!  i have wanted it for a long time, but I just picked it up yesterday!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today.
> View attachment 3443151
> View attachment 3443152



Stunning silver DM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Stunning silver DM!



Thank you JB!.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum Velo today.
> View attachment 3443151
> View attachment 3443152


Hey Walter...please show us your handsome face next time!
Top, sandals, bag, skirt, legs, hair....it's all SO SO SO FINE!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Hey Walter...please show us your handsome face next time!
> Top, sandals, bag, skirt, legs, hair....it's all SO SO SO FINE!



Thank you so much my friend!!  Oh and Kendie...Walter says good night!


----------



## SilverStCloud

I sooooo wanna give Walter's furry belly some good scratchies!!!


Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much my friend!!  Oh and Kendie...Walter says good night! [emoji2][emoji813]


----------



## SilverStCloud

Going with earthy colors this Friday! 08 Saddle CP and 05 Olive City.


----------



## Dextersmom

So beautiful!!!  Walter would love you to scratch his tummy!! 



SilverStCloud said:


> Going with earthy colors this Friday! 08 Saddle CP and 05 Olive City.


----------



## mushashi415

SilverStCloud said:


> Going with earthy colors this Friday! 08 Saddle CP and 05 Olive City.



Omg so pretty.   enjoy your Friday. Xx


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thanks, mushashi415! It certainly has been a long week. All I can say is... THANK GOD IT'S FRIDAY!!!! 


mushashi415 said:


> Omg so pretty.   enjoy your Friday. Xx


----------



## mushashi415

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, mushashi415! It certainly has been a long week. All I can say is... THANK GOD IT'S FRIDAY!!!!



Thank god indeed


----------



## Iamminda

Two beauties!!   Really liking Olive the more I see it.   




SilverStCloud said:


> Going with earthy colors this Friday! 08 Saddle CP and 05 Olive City.


----------



## SilverStCloud

I hear you... I was never really partial to green leather, but I'm finding myself quite drawn to the 05 Olive. And of cos... 05 chevre... yum-yum-yum!


Iamminda said:


> Two beauties!!   Really liking Olive the more I see it.


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> Going with earthy colors this Friday! 08 Saddle CP and 05 Olive City.


Amazing!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Going with earthy colors this Friday! 08 Saddle CP and 05 Olive City.


Fabulous leather and colours!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much my friend!!  Oh and Kendie...Walter says good night!


Awwww he's the best! What a precious pic! I must show my husband this because remember I told you he had a cat (named "Five") that looked exactly like Mr. Walter! And 1 of my very first cats ever (RIP "Mittens") also looked just like dear Walter with that handsome coloring! Hope y'all are sleeping soundly at this minute! xox


----------



## Kendie26

@SilverStCloud Going with earthy colors this Friday! 08 Saddle CP and 05 Olive City.






[/QUOTE]
Wowee, it's an honor to lay my (our) eyes on such unique colors like this! These are a rarity & just lovely


----------



## liznaj

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much my friend!!  Oh and Kendie...Walter says good night!


Hi Walter! You're so handsome!!


----------



## Just Violet

Today's details to visit a new house (maybe my next one!!!)


----------



## mushashi415

Just Violet said:


> Today's details to visit a new house (maybe my next one!!!)
> View attachment 3443746



Super pretty boo.  Gosh you are fabulous. Ps. Been stalking your IG [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Today's details to visit a new house (maybe my next one!!!)
> View attachment 3443746



Gorgeous JV and good luck on the house!!  How exciting!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> @SilverStCloud Going with earthy colors this Friday! 08 Saddle CP and 05 Olive City.


Wowee, it's an honor to lay my (our) eyes on such unique colors like this! These are a rarity & just lovely [/QUOTE]

Aww... Thank you, Kendie!


----------



## Just Violet

mushashi415 said:


> Super pretty boo.  Gosh you are fabulous. Ps. Been stalking your IG [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Thank you!!! Which is your IG??? 



Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous JV and good luck on the house!!  How exciting!



Thanks hun, i really loved that house today!!! It's my dreams one


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> Going with earthy colors this Friday! 08 Saddle CP and 05 Olive City.



Both are beautiful! Love that Olive colour!


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> Today's details to visit a new house (maybe my next one!!!)
> View attachment 3443746



Love your bag and arm candy, and what a cute bag charm! Have fun house hunting!


----------



## mushashi415

Just Violet said:


> Thank you!!! Which is your IG???
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, i really loved that house today!!! It's my dreams one



Scapelandneeddle,  I was asking you about out Outremer city???


----------



## SilverStCloud

Me too! I've found it to be quite a versatile color to wear with my outfits!


Jaidybug said:


> Both are beautiful! Love that Olive colour!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Today's details to visit a new house (maybe my next one!!!)
> View attachment 3443746



Just beautiful!   What is the name of the style and color of your bag?   Quite lovely!   Have fun house hunting!


----------



## Just Violet

Jaidybug said:


> Love your bag and arm candy, and what a cute bag charm! Have fun house hunting!


Thank you !!! I love that bagcharm too 



mushashi415 said:


> Scapelandneeddle,  I was asking you about out Outremer city???


Fine!!! I remember of you!!! Nice to meet you here too!!! 



Iamminda said:


> Just beautiful!   What is the name of the style and color of your bag?   Quite lovely!   Have fun house hunting!



Thanks hun, it's the mini bowling bag (there is also a bigger size if i remember right) , 2015 black


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Thanks hun, it's the mini bowling bag (there is also a bigger size if i remember right) , 2015 black



Thanks JV!  Silly me didn't realize it's black -- need to have my eyes checked.  The color just looks so rich that I thought surely it's not black (lol).  Anyways, it's a real beauty!


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Thanks JV!  Silly me didn't realize it's black -- need to have my eyes checked.  The color just looks so rich that I thought surely it's not black (lol).  Anyways, it's a real beauty!



You're welcome  sometimes colors change due to pc/phone  this black is absolutely glossy too


----------



## ksuromax

Finally I am back to Balenciaga, swapped tonight for the next week, Street (I LOVE the back pocket!) in Raisin with GSH


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> Finally I am back to Balenciaga, swapped tonight for the next week, Street (I LOVE the back pocket!) in Raisin with GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444032
> View attachment 3444033



Wow!!! Lovely!!! Raisin is definitely into my wishlist!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Today's details to visit a new house (maybe my next one!!!)
> View attachment 3443746


Adore this shape & oh that charm....way too cute for words...put big smile on my face. SO EXCITED to read you loved the house you saw today!! Keep us posted JV!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Finally I am back to Balenciaga, swapped tonight for the next week, Street (I LOVE the back pocket!) in Raisin with GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444032
> View attachment 3444033


Raisin sure does rock & love your charm too....you Bal gals are killing it lately with the charms! Happy weekend


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Adore this shape & oh that charm....way too cute for words...put big smile on my face. SO EXCITED to read you loved the house you saw today!! Keep us posted JV!!



Thanks for your kind comment K!!! I hope to get that home, but first i have to sell mine!! I am yet dreaming about a huge walk in closet in the new house.....lots of space for my bags!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Finally I am back to Balenciaga, swapped tonight for the next week, Street (I LOVE the back pocket!) in Raisin with GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444032
> View attachment 3444033



This is so pretty!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty!


Thank you  
As far as I know, this is the only Bal style with such a huge and handy back pocket


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> @SilverStCloud Going with earthy colors this Friday! 08 Saddle CP and 05 Olive City.


Wowee, it's an honor to lay my (our) eyes on such unique colors like this! These are a rarity & just lovely [emoji813][/QUOTE]
Amazing  vintage pieces you got therr![emoji7]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Just Violet said:


> Today's details to visit a new house (maybe my next one!!!)
> View attachment 3443746


I love your bowler..is this te mini or the rgular size?


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Finally I am back to Balenciaga, swapped tonight for the next week, Street (I LOVE the back pocket!) in Raisin with GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444032
> View attachment 3444033



Such a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

My metallic Dark Knight City


----------



## mushashi415

Just Violet said:


> Thank you !!! I love that bagcharm too
> 
> 
> Fine!!! I remember of you!!! Nice to meet you here too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, it's the mini bowling bag (there is also a bigger size if i remember right) , 2015 black


Nice to meet you too boo 


ksuromax said:


> Finally I am back to Balenciaga, swapped tonight for the next week, Street (I LOVE the back pocket!) in Raisin with GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444032
> View attachment 3444033


Omg. She looks so well loved 


tigertrixie said:


> My metallic Dark Knight City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444301


 What a beautiful combo. Love the jacket too


----------



## chowlover2

tigertrixie said:


> My metallic Dark Knight City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444301


Gorgeous!


----------



## Luv n bags

mushashi415 said:


> Nice to meet you too boo
> 
> Omg. She looks so well loved
> 
> What a beautiful combo. Love the jacket too





chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Running around with hubby doing our Saturday errands with this beauty on my arms... 04 Eggplant City.


----------



## peacebabe

Yum Yum !!! You got a "turtle" finally !!! 



SilverStCloud said:


> I hear you... I was never really partial to green leather, but I'm finding myself quite drawn to the 05 Olive. And of cos... 05 chevre... yum-yum-yum!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Finally I am back to Balenciaga, swapped tonight for the next week, Street (I LOVE the back pocket!) in Raisin with GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444032
> View attachment 3444033



Beautiful! I haven't seen that bag before, I like that it has a back pocket too!


----------



## Jaidybug

tigertrixie said:


> My metallic Dark Knight City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444301



Love everything you're wearing! Dark Knight is gorgeous!


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> Running around with hubby doing our Saturday errands with this beauty on my arms... 04 Eggplant City.



What a pretty purple! [emoji171]


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> Running around with hubby doing our Saturday errands with this beauty on my arms... 04 Eggplant City.


Would love a mod shot!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tigertrixie said:


> My metallic Dark Knight City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444301



Love your belt !


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful! I haven't seen that bag before, I like that it has a back pocket too!


Thanks! 
It's not typical Balenciaga, (tho it's still very recognizable) and the pocket is truly smart - keys, phone, tissues, hairpin, even a wallet fits i ! It's deep and flat, so handy and descreet at the same time!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Running around with hubby doing our Saturday errands with this beauty on my arms... 04 Eggplant City.


The colour is simply stunning!


----------



## Luv n bags

Jaidybug said:


> Love everything you're wearing! Dark Knight is gorgeous!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Love your belt !



Thank you!


----------



## Just Violet

rx4dsoul said:


> I love your bowler..is this te mini or the rgular size?



Thanks  it's the small one


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> My metallic Dark Knight City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444301


Looking really great once  again tigertrixie!!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Running around with hubby doing our Saturday errands with this beauty on my arms... 04 Eggplant City.


LUSCIUOUS!!!! Heck it's better than luscious....what's the right word?!  OUTSTANDING PIC!!!


----------



## mushashi415

SilverStCloud said:


> Running around with hubby doing our Saturday errands with this beauty on my arms... 04 Eggplant City.



Love love the color. MOD short pls


----------



## Summerfriend

SilverStCloud said:


> Running around with hubby doing our Saturday errands with this beauty on my arms... 04 Eggplant City.



This is just SO WONDERFUL. Goes straight to the pleasure receptors in my brain. I can tell looking at this pic that these older leathers really are a completely different animal (literally!) than the newer bags. My black City, purchased this year, while lovely, is a far stiffer, waxier leather (although I look forward to seeing how she breaks in). Looking at this pic, I can SEE why the word "chewy" is used so often for older bags! THIS, right here, is what draws people to Balenciaga and inspires such enjoyment. Thanks so much for a yummmmmmmmmy pic! I hope you're enjoying sniffing and snuggling this gorgeous bag while out and about, LOL!


----------



## Luv n bags

Kendie26 said:


> Looking really great once  again tigertrixie!!



Thank you, Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

SilverStCloud said:


> Running around with hubby doing our Saturday errands with this beauty on my arms... 04 Eggplant City.



Stunning bag and color!!


----------



## Dextersmom

tigertrixie said:


> My metallic Dark Knight City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444301



Beautiful!


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## SilverStCloud

tigertrixie said:


> My metallic Dark Knight City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444301


A stunning combo that I've always been fascinated with!


----------



## ksuromax

Swapped today, Street in Raisin 21 GSH and Bal bracelets also in silver tones


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> Swapped today, Street in Raisin 21 GSH and Bal bracelets also in silver tones
> View attachment 3445422


G21 on purple leather is always a winner! [emoji7]


----------



## SilverStCloud

I sure did! Lol. And I'm really loving the 05 Olive green. Can't believe I got her in pristine condition. She still smells strongly of new leather. Amazing for an 11-year-old bag!


peacebabe said:


> Yum Yum !!! You got a "turtle" finally !!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thanks, ladies! I'm in heaven with this beauty. I've waited for a very very very long time to land her... almost 10 years!


ksuromax said:


> The colour is simply stunning!





Jaidybug said:


> What a pretty purple! [emoji171]





Kendie26 said:


> LUSCIUOUS!!!! Heck it's better than luscious....what's the right word?!  OUTSTANDING PIC!!!





Summerfriend said:


> This is just SO WONDERFUL. Goes straight to the pleasure receptors in my brain. I can tell looking at this pic that these older leathers really are a completely different animal (literally!) than the newer bags. My black City, purchased this year, while lovely, is a far stiffer, waxier leather (although I look forward to seeing how she breaks in). Looking at this pic, I can SEE why the word "chewy" is used so often for older bags! THIS, right here, is what draws people to Balenciaga and inspires such enjoyment. Thanks so much for a yummmmmmmmmy pic! I hope you're enjoying sniffing and snuggling this gorgeous bag while out and about, LOL!





Dextersmom said:


> Stunning bag and color!!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, ladies! I'm in heaven with this beauty. I've waited for a very very very long time to land her... almost 10 years!


Hats off to your patience!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

I didn't get a chance to take a mod shot yesterday, but I'll aim to snap one the next time Eggplant City is out with me. [emoji4] 


muchstuff said:


> Would love a mod shot!





mushashi415 said:


> Love love the color. MOD short pls


----------



## mushashi415

ksuromax said:


> Swapped today, Street in Raisin 21 GSH and Bal bracelets also in silver tones
> View attachment 3445422



Yummy yummy. What nice arm candies


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> Swapped today, Street in Raisin 21 GSH and Bal bracelets also in silver tones
> View attachment 3445422



Awesome!!!! Which color is the Bal bracelet with silver stud please?


----------



## Luv n bags

ksuromax said:


> Swapped today, Street in Raisin 21 GSH and Bal bracelets also in silver tones
> View attachment 3445422



Lovely!


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Awesome!!!! Which color is the Bal bracelet with silver stud please?


Grey, chevre


----------



## ksuromax

Here's the tag


Just Violet said:


> Awesome!!!! Which color is the Bal bracelet with silver stud please?


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Swapped today, Street in Raisin 21 GSH and Bal bracelets also in silver tones
> View attachment 3445422



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> Grey, chevre



Thank you )


----------



## iluvbags11

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3422781
> 
> Beige praline mini city


Love this!


----------



## mushashi415

Lunch errands again with miss PT. have a good day ladies.


----------



## ksuromax

Still the Street but today with BV knots bracelets


----------



## LostInBal

Today the one and the only that started it all!
*01 BFB First*


----------



## SilverStCloud

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Oh, to gaze upon.... what more caress... the gorgeousness of the gold tag!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Today the one and the only that started it all!
> *01 BFB First*
> 
> View attachment 3446308
> View attachment 3446309


I am clapping standing tall! it's perfection!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Still the Street but today with BV knots bracelets
> View attachment 3446267





mushashi415 said:


> Lunch errands again with miss PT. have a good day ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446177


WOW ladies!
ksuromax~such a beautiful, festive color & I love your bracelet stack! I need a BV knot bracelet bad! Yes, Yes you convinced me!
mushashi~what a perfect Bal bag....part time is 1 of my fave styles & love your gold HW...great pic!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Today the one and the only that started it all!
> *01 BFB First*
> 
> View attachment 3446308
> View attachment 3446309


Get the heck out of here aalinne!!!! STOP THE PRESSES PLEASE....OMG! Holy WOW are you 1 lucky gal....she is beyond magnificent! I so want to feel her with those flat brass studs. Your charm is gorgeous too!! THANK YOU for posting 1 of the GREATEST BAGS EVER!!


----------



## Just Violet

Miss '07 Violet clutch and friends (glycine triple tour and Bal sunglasses)


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> Today the one and the only that started it all!
> *01 BFB First*
> 
> View attachment 3446308
> View attachment 3446309



Wow!!! This is truely a treasure, a timeless piece!!beautiful


----------



## Luv n bags

Just Violet said:


> Miss '07 Violet clutch and friends (glycine triple tour and Bal sunglasses)
> View attachment 3446392



Gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

mushashi415 said:


> Lunch errands again with miss PT. have a good day ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446177



Looks so gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Still the Street but today with BV knots bracelets
> View attachment 3446267



Perfection!


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Today the one and the only that started it all!
> *01 BFB First*
> 
> View attachment 3446308
> View attachment 3446309



WOW!!  Thank you for sharing this special beauty with us!  That leather.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Miss '07 Violet clutch and friends (glycine triple tour and Bal sunglasses)
> View attachment 3446392



Oh JV....I actually have no words, your clutch is so spectacular that I am speechless!!


----------



## Just Violet

tigertrixie said:


> Gorgeous!





Dextersmom said:


> Oh JV....I actually have no words, your clutch is so spectacular that I am speechless!!



Thanks gals  i love this clutch and it shows her  age as i really weared it a lot, but even if corners and some other areas are faded, it's still Beautiful !!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my RG Rose Thulian City today.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my RG Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3446707
> View attachment 3446708



Fabulous as always!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Miss '07 Violet clutch and friends (glycine triple tour and Bal sunglasses)
> View attachment 3446392





Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my RG Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3446707
> View attachment 3446708


Both of you always have such OUTSTANDING colors & pics...xoxoxoxo


----------



## rx4dsoul

aalinne_72 said:


> Today the one and the only that started it all!
> *01 BFB First*
> 
> View attachment 3446308
> View attachment 3446309


Oh my....look at that leather!!! Now that is classic vintage in all its glory!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Just Violet said:


> Miss '07 Violet clutch and friends (glycine triple tour and Bal sunglasses)
> View attachment 3446392


How stunning are these purples?!
Ive always thought glycine was just meh but looking at it beside the showstopping 07 Violet , I realize that it certainly is beautiful on its own.


----------



## Summerfriend

aalinne_72 said:


> Today the one and the only that started it all!
> *01 BFB First*
> 
> View attachment 3446308
> View attachment 3446309



Um, I just died.


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my RG Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3446707
> View attachment 3446708



Just lovely! And a fun pop of color!


----------



## Dextersmom

tigertrixie said:


> Just lovely! And a fun pop of color!





Just Violet said:


> Fabulous as always!





Kendie26 said:


> Both of you always have such OUTSTANDING colors & pics...xoxoxoxo



Thank you all for your lovely comments!!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Wow!!! This is truely a treasure, a timeless piece!!beautiful



Look at all this purple goodness!  It brought a smile to my face


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my RG Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3446707
> View attachment 3446708



Love this RT City which goes great with your pretty sandals.  Digging your feather tank too.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Still the Street but today with BV knots bracelets
> View attachment 3446267



Very pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Today the one and the only that started it all!
> *01 BFB First*
> 
> View attachment 3446308
> View attachment 3446309



This is stunning -- how can a 01 bag looks so pristine?   Just breathtaking!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this RT City which goes great with your pretty sandals.  Digging your feather tank too.



Thank you my friend!!


----------



## peachyapple

Went shopping with my new classic velo!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Both of you always have such OUTSTANDING colors & pics...xoxoxoxo





rx4dsoul said:


> How stunning are these purples?!
> Ive always thought glycine was just meh but looking at it beside the showstopping 07 Violet , I realize that it certainly is beautiful on its own.





Iamminda said:


> Look at all this purple goodness!  It brought a smile to my face



Thank you indeed for your kind comments gals


----------



## LostInBal

Another Gold Tag prototype
01 black tote in caribou leather with new JC skull charm in red crystal


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Another Gold Tag prototype
> 01 black tote in caribou leather with new JC skull charm in red crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447169
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447171



That leather looks so amazing!!


----------



## Dextersmom

peachyapple said:


> View attachment 3446935
> 
> Went shopping with my new classic velo!



LOVE your Velo!


----------



## Iamminda

peachyapple said:


> View attachment 3446935
> 
> Went shopping with my new classic velo!



This is nice!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Another Gold Tag prototype
> 01 black tote in caribou leather with new JC skull charm in red crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447169
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447171




Another gorgeous old lady!  I am officially jealous of your collection of old ladies .


----------



## Kendie26

My uber soft, slouchy black Work bag with GS21HW & an MZ WALLACE tin clutch for few essentials


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My uber soft, slouchy black Work bag with GS21HW & an MZ WALLACE tin clutch for few essentials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447505


I can feel its softness even from the picture!! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My uber soft, slouchy black Work bag with GS21HW & an MZ WALLACE tin clutch for few essentials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447505



That leather looks amazingly soft  -- like a baby's bottom .


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I can feel its softness even from the picture!! Gorgeous bag!





Iamminda said:


> That leather looks amazingly soft  -- like a baby's bottom .



[emoji8][emoji8]you both nailed it! It's by far my softest, most slouchy Bal... Truly incredible to feel... Thank you dearest girlfriends..xox [emoji173]️


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> My uber soft, slouchy black Work bag with GS21HW & an MZ WALLACE tin clutch for few essentials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447505


Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Miss '07 Violet clutch and friends (glycine triple tour and Bal sunglasses)
> View attachment 3446392


Gorgeous violets!!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my RG Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3446707
> View attachment 3446708


Beautiful and very summery!!!! Love Bal RGH!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Still the Street but today with BV knots bracelets
> View attachment 3446267


Love it! Beautiful shot!!!


----------



## Auvina15

aalinne_72 said:


> Today the one and the only that started it all!
> *01 BFB First*
> 
> View attachment 3446308
> View attachment 3446309


Omg this is heaven!!!! Love love love!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Just beautiful!!!!


thanks kindly dear Auvina....hope is treating you wonderfully these days!​


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful and very summery!!!! Love Bal RGH!!



Thank you!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

07 G21 Black City


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> 07 G21 Black City


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thanks, Alvina15! She's on the heavy side, but her gorgeousness makes it a happy problem! Lol


Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> 07 G21 Black City



What a gorgeous beauty!   Btw, I love your family pic!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> My uber soft, slouchy black Work bag with GS21HW & an MZ WALLACE tin clutch for few essentials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447505


Wow!!! Leather looks so buttery soft and yummy!!!



Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous violets!!!!!!


Thank you hun!



SilverStCloud said:


> 07 G21 Black City


So rock!!! Awesome!!


----------



## peacebabe

OMG .... She's looking so gorgeous under your TLC !!! Im jealous now .....  





aalinne_72 said:


> Another Gold Tag prototype
> 01 black tote in caribou leather with new JC skull charm in red crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447169
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447171


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> OMG .... She's looking so gorgeous under your TLC !!! Im jealous now .....



But if I did nothing to it!!lol
Only cleaned/moisturized with this gel: (tried it also on my 01 BFB First and 01 marrón tote and worked perfectly!)


----------



## Dextersmom

SilverStCloud said:


> 07 G21 Black City



So pretty!!  That giant hardware is beautiful!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thanks, lamminda! I was tempted to include all my black Firsts with the black Cities, but I didn't want to appear to be beyond crazy. Lol


Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous beauty!   Btw, I love your family pic!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thanks, ladies! Here's a much nicer photo I took of her later this evening.







Just Violet said:


> Wow!!! Leather looks so buttery soft and yummy!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you hun!
> 
> 
> So rock!!! Awesome!!





Dextersmom said:


> So pretty!!  That giant hardware is beautiful! [emoji813]


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, lamminda! I was tempted to include all my black Firsts with the black Cities, but I didn't want to appear to be beyond crazy. Lol



You are killing me .  You have a whole bunch of black Firsts too?   Major black Bbag envy here!  I never really liked black bags of any kind until a few months ago (late to the black bag party).


----------



## SilverStCloud

Only 3 Firsts in black. From left: 2012 Hammie with brushed gold hardware, 2003 PH with the extra long strap, and 2002 FBF in the super thick, super sturdy Caribou leather.












Iamminda said:


> You are killing me .  You have a whole bunch of black Firsts too?   Major black Bbag envy here!  I never really liked black bags of any kind until a few months ago (late to the black bag party).


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> Only 3 Firsts in black. From left: 2012 Hammie with brushed gold hardware, 2003 PH with the extra long strap, and 2002 FBF in the super thick, super sturdy Caribou leather.


Pretty impressive collection! And they all look completely different...who says you can have too many black bags???


----------



## SilverStCloud

muchstuff said:


> Pretty impressive collection! And they all look completely different...who says you can have too many black bags???


Lol. I say and believe the same thing too! Each one has a subtlety to match my every mood.


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you so much for posting your Black Firsts!  I have officially died and gone to Black Bbag Heaven .   They are all different and gorgeous!   I am considering buying a long strap for my black first (if the straps are still available).   Thx again for the family pic.  




SilverStCloud said:


> Only 3 Firsts in black. From left: 2012 Hammie with brushed gold hardware, 2003 PH with the extra long strap, and 2002 FBF in the super thick, super sturdy Caribou leather.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> Thank you so much for posting your Black Firsts!  I have officially died and gone to Black Bbag Heaven .   They are all different and gorgeous!   I am considering buying a long strap for my black first (if the straps are still available).   Thx again for the family pic.


No need for thanks! Happy to share my passion with like-minded ladies. [emoji4] 

The longer strap is undoubtedly more comfy. I hope you can find one in a matching hardware soon!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Only 3 Firsts in black. From left: 2012 Hammie with brushed gold hardware, 2003 PH with the extra long strap, and 2002 FBF in the super thick, super sturdy Caribou leather.


How do you decide which one you carry??????


----------



## Zoe C

Not really wearing it, but saw it at the store and I like it enough to think on getting it. It's the new City Mute. Wanted to share it with you and hear your thoughts


----------



## LostInBal

SilverStCloud said:


> Only 3 Firsts in black. From left: 2012 Hammie with brushed gold hardware, 2003 PH with the extra long strap, and 2002 FBF in the super thick, super sturdy Caribou leather.


Hey Silver, your caribou First should be gold tag=01?!


----------



## LostInBal

Zoe C said:


> Not really wearing it, but saw it at the store and I like it enough to think on getting it. It's the new City Mute. Wanted to share it with you and hear your thoughts
> View attachment 3448335


I like it!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> How do you decide which one you carry??????



My husband asks me that all the time! Lol. It really comes down to: How much do I need to bring with me today? Is today formal or casual? Which hardware matches my style for the day best?


----------



## SilverStCloud

aalinne_72 said:


> Hey Silver, your caribou First should be gold tag=01?!


I'm not sure to be honest. I've always just assumed that mine was 02. How do I tell? 

There's no zipper stop.




The tag isn't in gold.




And the bag did come with this.


----------



## rx4dsoul

SilverStCloud said:


> Only 3 Firsts in black. From left: 2012 Hammie with brushed gold hardware, 2003 PH with the extra long strap, and 2002 FBF in the super thick, super sturdy Caribou leather.


Oh you are the undisputed Black Queen ! And I mean that in the most reverent & awed tone!


----------



## rx4dsoul

I shamefully added another Black too (but my stash is nowhere near the Black Queen's fiefdom) . A4 Metallic Edge...cured me of my longing for an LV SacPlat.


----------



## mushashi415

SilverStCloud said:


> Only 3 Firsts in black. From left: 2012 Hammie with brushed gold hardware, 2003 PH with the extra long strap, and 2002 FBF in the super thick, super sturdy Caribou leather.



Wow wow just wow. Love your collection. Stunning family pic


----------



## rx4dsoul

With the mirror out...


----------



## Dextersmom

WOW.....i seriously bow down to you!!!  What an amazing collection.  I am SOOOOO jealous!! 



SilverStCloud said:


> Only 3 Firsts in black. From left: 2012 Hammie with brushed gold hardware, 2003 PH with the extra long strap, and 2002 FBF in the super thick, super sturdy Caribou leather.


----------



## Dextersmom

Such a pretty and practical bag!! 



rx4dsoul said:


> With the mirror out...


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> I shamefully added another Black too (but my stash is nowhere near the Black Queen's fiefdom) . A4 Metallic Edge...cured me of my longing for an LV SacPlat.



This is beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

rx4dsoul said:


> With the mirror out...


Amazing and super chic bag! Enjoy and if one day you get tired of it, please, let me know!


----------



## ksuromax

Last day together before I swap for the weekend, pairing with purple suede Stuart Weitzman pumps


----------



## LostInBal

SilverStCloud said:


> I'm not sure to be honest. I've always just assumed that mine was 02. How do I tell?
> 
> There's no zipper stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tag isn't in gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bag did come with this.


Wow, Never seen a caribou First from 02 before!!
Maybe it's 02 2d/S..
But anyway... gorgeous!!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Last day together before I swap for the weekend, pairing with purple suede Stuart Weitzman pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448775


You rock it Bal girl!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

SilverStCloud said:


> Only 3 Firsts in black. From left: 2012 Hammie with brushed gold hardware, 2003 PH with the extra long strap, and 2002 FBF in the super thick, super sturdy Caribou leather.



I must agree, wow wow wow, this us my kinda collection... All black!! [emoji177]


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Last day together before I swap for the weekend, pairing with purple suede Stuart Weitzman pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448775



I so want to find one like this, what is the style name (again,sorry) the color is amazing and style looks functional.  Thank you [emoji171]


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> I so want to find one like this, what is the style name (again,sorry) the color is amazing and style looks functional.  Thank you [emoji171]


It's STREET, colour name is RAISIN, this beauty comes from 2009, it's lambskin 
it is very functional, and despite been so roomy it's doesn't look bulky or boxy, i really love it!


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> It's STREET, colour name is RAISIN, this beauty comes from 2009, it's lambskin
> it is very functional, and despite been so roomy it's doesn't look bulky or boxy, i really love it!



[emoji171][emoji171] Just lovely, thank you for sharing


----------



## ksuromax

I am adding pix for your ref, hope this helps in your search, front, side and back, and I put the mirror for size ref as well (I carry it in the back pocket) and the A4 paper folded in half in the back pocket, so you can see how big and handy it is. Good luck with your search! 





DutchGirl007 said:


> I so want to find one like this, what is the style name (again,sorry) the color is amazing and style looks functional.  Thank you [emoji171]


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> I am adding pix for your ref, hope this helps in your search, front, side and back, and I put the mirror for size ref as well (I carry it in the back pocket) and the A4 paper folded in half in the back pocket, so you can see how big and handy it is. Good luck with your search!



You are (all) so sweet, thank you for accepting and helping a newbie who has similar taste!  The hunt is the most fun!  I'll have two reveals next week of BV and GST...can't wait!   Thanks again....[emoji171][emoji1317][emoji171]


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> You are (all) so sweet, thank you for accepting and helping a newbie who has similar taste!  The hunt is the most fun!  I'll have two reveals next week of BV and GST...can't wait!   Thanks again....[emoji171][emoji1317][emoji171]


most welcome!! 
we all were newbies at some point... 
BV is engraved on my heart (looking forward to your reveal!), but what is GST? grand Shopping Tote by Chanel?


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> most welcome!!
> we all were newbies at some point...
> BV is engraved on my heart (looking forward to your reveal!), but what is GST? grand Shopping Tote by Chanel?



You got it...GST silver caviar my first Chanel bag, ever... [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] 
Lol on heart BV, I am sooooo in love with leather, their understated look is my style! I see you are a fan, I'm going to drool at your photos and get to know this space better! [emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> You got it...GST silver caviar my first Chanel bag, ever... [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> Lol on heart BV, I am sooooo in love with leather, their understated look is my style! I see you are a fan, I'm going to drool at your photos and get to know this space better! [emoji8]


yes, i am a fan of BV  
i have posted pix of my BV's some time ago, but i need to update that post as i had some new items joining the family recently


----------



## SilverStCloud

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh you are the undisputed Black Queen ! And I mean that in the most reverent & awed tone!


Lol... I'm not sure about "undisputed". Surely there must be another similarly crazed black Bal fan somewhere in this Forum!


----------



## SilverStCloud

rx4dsoul said:


> I shamefully added another Black too (but my stash is nowhere near the Black Queen's fiefdom) . A4 Metallic Edge...cured me of my longing for an LV SacPlat.


Lovely and elegant! Mod shot, pls!!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Oh, ladies... this Bal thing is a slippery slope, I tell ya... Even now with too many black Bals, I get that crazed glazed look whenever I see another one of a different hardware. Help...


mushashi415 said:


> Wow wow just wow. Love your collection. Stunning family pic





Dextersmom said:


> WOW.....i seriously bow down to you!!!  What an amazing collection.  I am SOOOOO jealous!!





DutchGirl007 said:


> I must agree, wow wow wow, this us my kinda collection... All black!! [emoji177]


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Lol... I'm not sure about "undisputed". Surely there must be another similarly crazed black Bal fan somewhere in this Forum!


We are all like Alice in the Wonderland, all are queens and all are a bit crazy  every each in her own way, and it is a true wonder!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Only 3 Firsts in black. From left: 2012 Hammie with brushed gold hardware, 2003 PH with the extra long strap, and 2002 FBF in the super thick, super sturdy Caribou leather.


HOLY WOW WOW WOW!! I am def going to remember this most amazing pic the next time I'm considering a black Bal (I've been limiting myself to just the 3 black Bal's I have & not allowing myself to go black again!...but I'm feeling like you're giving me some "permission,"~ yes? SilverStCloud?!! Big "HELLO there" & kisses to your 02 FBF Caribou First...i die now.


----------



## StefaniJoy

SilverStCloud said:


> Only 3 Firsts in black. From left: 2012 Hammie with brushed gold hardware, 2003 PH with the extra long strap, and 2002 FBF in the super thick, super sturdy Caribou leather.



SO BLACK......SO AMAZING!!!!! That is totally my kind of collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## new_to_lv

Balenciaga Premier clutch from 2011 in bleu lavande [emoji171]


----------



## rx4dsoul

new_to_lv said:


> Balenciaga Premier clutch from 2011 in bleu lavande [emoji171]
> View attachment 3448978


I love Bleu Lavande...im suddenly missing my BL City (I gave it up because the corners had faded) .


----------



## Dextersmom

new_to_lv said:


> Balenciaga Premier clutch from 2011 in bleu lavande [emoji171]
> View attachment 3448978



What a special beauty!!!  i could gaze at this ALL day long!!


----------



## Kendie26

new_to_lv said:


> Balenciaga Premier clutch from 2011 in bleu lavande [emoji171]
> View attachment 3448978



STUNNER! Wow that color vibrancy is just the "bomb diggity" of most awesomeness! [emoji322][emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

new_to_lv said:


> Balenciaga Premier clutch from 2011 in bleu lavande [emoji171]
> View attachment 3448978


what a lovely, vivid colour! and how great the hardware looks on it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Metal Plate City today.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3449125
> View attachment 3449126


So chic in it's simplicity!


----------



## Summerfriend

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3449125
> View attachment 3449126



Love this with the longer strap, Dextersmom!


----------



## Dextersmom

Summerfriend said:


> Love this with the longer strap, Dextersmom!





ksuromax said:


> So chic in it's simplicity!



Thank you my lovely Bal beauties!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> yes, i am a fan of BV
> i have posted pix of my BV's some time ago, but i need to update that post as i had some new items joining the family recently



Ooohhh yes, please do!  [emoji877].


----------



## oliviasmomsie

s.tighe said:


> Rare outing with my '10 Sahara City. It'll be a nail biter today. Just realized I took 'er out whilst wearing brand new denim. Doh.




BEAUtiful bag!  If you dont mind my asking, do you have a photo of it in low light (with flash)? Im considering to buy a preloved Bal bag and I think it's the Sahara from SS 2010 basing on the tag and metal plates... TIA!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Last day together before I swap for the weekend, pairing with purple suede Stuart Weitzman pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448775



Love this whole purple look!  Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

new_to_lv said:


> Balenciaga Premier clutch from 2011 in bleu lavande [emoji171]
> View attachment 3448978



BL is just the most beautiful color!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3449125
> View attachment 3449126



In love with your bag!  In love with your wardrobe!  In love with your lovely pics!  (Not in a weird stalker way, lol ).


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> In love with your bag!  In love with your wardrobe!  In love with your lovely pics!  (Not in a weird stalker way, lol ).


AHA, see @Dextersmom .....me thinks she's admitting to "weirdness!!" That means she's out of your hand-me downs right?!!! 
xoxo my fun little spatting sister-friend iamminda!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> I shamefully added another Black too (but my stash is nowhere near the Black Queen's fiefdom) . A4 Metallic Edge...cured me of my longing for an LV SacPlat.


Oh YES! CONGRATS rx! Bring on that Papier style! She's lovely & I hope you like yours as much as i love my mini A4


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> AHA, see @Dextersmom .....me thinks she's admitting to "weirdness!!" That means she's out of your hand-me downs right?!!!
> xoxo my fun little spatting sister-friend iamminda!





Iamminda said:


> In love with your bag!  In love with your wardrobe!  In love with your lovely pics!  (Not in a weird stalker way, lol ).



Well, Kendie.....let me see.  As a therapist I think we (you, me and IM) are all a little weird, which is why we gravitate towards each other.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Last day together before I swap for the weekend, pairing with purple suede Stuart Weitzman pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448775


Work it girl,


Dextersmom said:


> Well, Kendie.....let me see.  As a therapist I think we (you, me and IM) are all a little weird, which is why we gravitate towards each other.


Really ?  You? Weird? I would not have pegged that at all!!!!! Me, yes......iamminda, definitely! (HAHAHA you know I'm just poking at you/teasing Iamminda) @Iamminda 
see what you get when you try & fool me (us) with your swanky new avatar!
You both know I LOVE you


----------



## Iamminda

Quite the contrary dear Kendie!  Me admitting to my "weirdness" actually allows me to have first dip on DM's lovely things as that is the only way to make me whole/normal again.   

I agree that I highly doubt DM has even a weird bone in her lovely body.  You and I -- yep, definitely weird .  



Kendie26 said:


> Really ?  You? Weird? I would not have pegged that at all!!!!! Me, yes......iamminda, definitely! (HAHAHA you know I'm just poking at you/teasing Iamminda) @Iamminda
> 
> see what you get when you try & fool me (us) with your swanky new avatar!
> You both know I LOVE you





Kendie26 said:


> AHA, see @Dextersmom .....me thinks she's admitting to "weirdness!!" That means she's out of your hand-me downs right?!!!
> xoxo my fun little spatting sister-friend iamminda!





Dextersmom said:


> Well, Kendie.....let me see.  As a therapist I think we (you, me and IM) are all a little weird, which is why we gravitate towards each other.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Quite the contrary dear Kendie!  Me admitting to my "weirdness" actually allows me to have first dip on DM's lovely things as that is the only way to make me whole/normal again.
> 
> I agree that I highly doubt DM has even a weird bone in her lovely body.  You and I -- yep, definitely weird .



Now I just have to say that I LOVE your logic, IM!!  I laughed out loud when I read your comment!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Now I just have to say that I LOVE your logic, IM!!  I laughed out loud when I read your comment!





Iamminda said:


> Quite the contrary dear Kendie!  Me admitting to my "weirdness" actually allows me to have first dip on DM's lovely things as that is the only way to make me whole/normal again.
> 
> I agree that I highly doubt DM has even a weird bone in her lovely body.  You and I -- yep, definitely weird .


Iamminda, dearest sweet thang, have you lost it / Are you kidding?! You are trying to fool DM, the therapist, with this rationalization? Really?!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Iamminda, dearest sweet thang, have you lost it / Are you kidding?! You are trying to fool DM, the therapist, with this rationalization? Really?!





Dextersmom said:


> Now I just have to say that I LOVE your logic, IM!!  I laughed out loud when I read your comment!



I believe this is the text book example of the "make weirdos whole" theory!  Is that right, DM?


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I believe this is the text book example of the "make weirdos whole" theory!  Is that right, DM?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I believe this is the text book example of the "make weirdos whole" theory!  Is that right, DM?



Let me consult my DSM and I'll get back to you on that one IM!!!


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> With the mirror out...


So beautiful! Love the leather!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Last day together before I swap for the weekend, pairing with purple suede Stuart Weitzman pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448775


Stunning bag! Love your shoes and the accessories too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> Only 3 Firsts in black. From left: 2012 Hammie with brushed gold hardware, 2003 PH with the extra long strap, and 2002 FBF in the super thick, super sturdy Caribou leather.


These took my breath away... These would kill the Bal ladies here!!!!!!omg


----------



## new_to_lv

rx4dsoul said:


> I love Bleu Lavande...im suddenly missing my BL City (I gave it up because the corners had faded) .



Thank you [emoji2]



Dextersmom said:


> What a special beauty!!!  i could gaze at this ALL day long!!



Yes isn't it a lovely color [emoji171][emoji1360]



Kendie26 said:


> STUNNER! Wow that color vibrancy is just the "bomb diggity" of most awesomeness! [emoji322][emoji106][emoji7]



Thanks [emoji1374]



ksuromax said:


> what a lovely, vivid colour! and how great the hardware looks on it!



Thank you! I bought it pre-loved but I think it has been sleeping in its dustbag for 5 years cause it looks brand new [emoji2][emoji1360]


----------



## Dextersmom

RG Rose Thulian City.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thulian City.
> View attachment 3450165
> View attachment 3450167


Beautiful! 
Do you find this red easy to work for the wardrobe? Or you wear it with certain clothes only? 
Is it close to true red? 
I have snatched RT Day, it's in transit and i feel so excited!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Beautiful!
> Do you find this red easy to work for the wardrobe? Or you wear it with certain clothes only?
> Is it close to true red?
> I have snatched RT Day, it's in transit and i feel so excited!



Thanks k!!  I think it goes great with black, white, denim and navy.  It is just a tiny bit deeper in color than my new mini Evie.  The color is hard to describe as it has both pink and red tones in it, in my opinion.  I love it so much and hope that you do to!  Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks k!!  I think it goes great with black, white, denim and navy.  It is just a tiny bit deeper in color than my new mini Evie.  The color is hard to describe as it has both pink and red tones in it, in my opinion.  I love it so much and hope that you do to!  Can't wait to see yours.


Yeah, that's what i read in the reviews, reddish pink or pinkish red, but pix in the listing looked bright red and now it's too late to change anything but i am still excited and looking forward to receiving it!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thulian City.
> View attachment 3450165
> View attachment 3450167



Beautiful my friend!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Beautiful!
> Do you find this red easy to work for the wardrobe? Or you wear it with certain clothes only?
> Is it close to true red?
> I have snatched RT Day, it's in transit and i feel so excited!



Congrats on the RT Day!  Can't wait to see it.  That is probably an HG for me.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on the RT Day!  Can't wait to see it.  That is probably an HG for me.


Thank you, Dear! I'm sure yours will find its way to you one day!


----------



## Kendie26

Hubs & I are heading out for quick bite & I'm only taking my glycine mini-click (as a clutch) I know it's not a " bag" but she's just 1 of the cutest things on the planet ( imho)[emoji4]Happy  weekend lovelies! [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Dear! I'm sure yours will find its way to you one day!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on the RT Day!  Can't wait to see it.  That is probably an HG for me.



If if if iamminda would stop "fighting" me over DM's goods, maaaaaybe I would give her my RT First[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Beautiful!
> Do you find this red easy to work for the wardrobe? Or you wear it with certain clothes only?
> Is it close to true red?
> I have snatched RT Day, it's in transit and i feel so excited!


& I forgot to say CONGRATS in advance!! No doubt you will LOVE her as I think you love the Day style...Woohoo!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Hubs & I are heading out for quick bite & I'm only taking my glycine mini-click (as a clutch) I know it's not a " bag" but she's just 1 of the cutest things on the planet ( imho)[emoji4]Happy  weekend lovelies! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450381



This picture is so pretty -- the clutch, the flowers, the color!  It's almost pretty enough to make my migraine go away!  



Kendie26 said:


> If if if iamminda would stop "fighting" me over DM's goods, maaaaaybe I would give her my RT First[emoji23][emoji23]



It's a deal!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> & I forgot to say CONGRATS in advance!! No doubt you will LOVE her as I think you love the Day style...Woohoo!


I thought it was coq, pix looked so... and i bothered to check the letter (K) only after the deal was completed, but nevermind, maybe it's for the better, it is on the way and not long to wait


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hubs & I are heading out for quick bite & I'm only taking my glycine mini-click (as a clutch) I know it's not a " bag" but she's just 1 of the cutest things on the planet ( imho)[emoji4]Happy  weekend lovelies! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450381


The cutiest thing in the whole thread!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful my friend!



Thanks IM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Hubs & I are heading out for quick bite & I'm only taking my glycine mini-click (as a clutch) I know it's not a " bag" but she's just 1 of the cutest things on the planet ( imho)[emoji4]Happy  weekend lovelies! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450381



Beyond cute!!  Hope you are having a yummy dinner!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Beautiful!
> Do you find this red easy to work for the wardrobe? Or you wear it with certain clothes only?
> Is it close to true red?
> I have snatched RT Day, it's in transit and i feel so excited!



Lucky duck, can't wait to see your reveal! May I ask where you found her?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Lucky duck, can't wait to see your reveal! May I ask where you found her?


Ebay, it was listed as 'magenta', as per tracking no she is already in dubai sorting point, must be transferred to my post office on sunday, can't wait!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Hubs & I are heading out for quick bite & I'm only taking my glycine mini-click (as a clutch) I know it's not a " bag" but she's just 1 of the cutest things on the planet ( imho)[emoji4]Happy  weekend lovelies! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450381


Super cute!!! Great shot Kendie!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Super cute!!! Great shot Kendie!!!





Iamminda said:


> This picture is so pretty -- the clutch, the flowers, the color!  It's almost pretty enough to make my migraine go away!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a deal!!!!





ksuromax said:


> The cutiest thing in the whole thread!!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Beyond cute!!  Hope you are having a yummy dinner!


Warmest thanks to all you amazing Bal lovers! I think she's my only "purple power" in my Bal collection.
Hope your migraine is long gone dear Iamminda....they are the worst


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> This picture is so pretty -- the clutch, the flowers, the color!  It's almost pretty enough to make my migraine go away!
> Iamminda, I am a "long term" migraines gal!!!!I have been having it since I was teenager. I have tried so many medicines but lately I have found that drinking coffee everyday really helped. And also when you feel you will start to have it, drink strong doses of coffee, it will go away in 15'. It does really work for me!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Meaning to quote Auvina

Thanks for your advice, Auvina.  I am sorry to hear you are a long term sufferer.  I only started getting them in the recent years (several times a year).  Sometimes they make me throw up.  I normally drink a cup of decaf every day.  I will try drinking regular coffee when I feel it coming on.  I appreciate your help . 



Kendie26 said:


> Warmest thanks to all you amazing Bal lovers! I think she's my only "purple power" in my Bal collection.
> Hope your migraine is long gone dear Iamminda....they are the worst


Thanks.  It is at the tail end of its takeover of my body.  A RT First would also help (lol).


----------



## Iamminda

Inspired by Silverstcloud's gorgeous black collection, I pulled out my one and only black Bbag -- 2006 First (got her from the most loveliest gal, hi S.T. ). Happy Saturday y'all.


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Silverstcloud's gorgeous black collection, I pulled out my one and only black Bbag -- 2006 First (got her from the most loveliest gal, hi S.T. ). Happy Saturday y'all.


Truly beautiful Classic!!!! Its leather looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Hubs & I are heading out for quick bite & I'm only taking my glycine mini-click (as a clutch) I know it's not a " bag" but she's just 1 of the cutest things on the planet ( imho)[emoji4]Happy  weekend lovelies! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450381



I love it!!!!! It's so girly and delicate!!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Silverstcloud's gorgeous black collection, I pulled out my one and only black Bbag -- 2006 First (got her from the most loveliest gal, hi S.T. ). Happy Saturday y'all.



Fabulous!!! Look at that leather!!!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Silverstcloud's gorgeous black collection, I pulled out my one and only black Bbag -- 2006 First (got her from the most loveliest gal, hi S.T. ). Happy Saturday y'all.



So gorgeous in black!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Hubs & I are heading out for quick bite & I'm only taking my glycine mini-click (as a clutch) I know it's not a " bag" but she's just 1 of the cutest things on the planet ( imho)[emoji4]Happy  weekend lovelies! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450381


So adorable!!! Great colour! 


Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thulian City.
> View attachment 3450165
> View attachment 3450167


Beautiful! Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Jaidybug

new_to_lv said:


> Balenciaga Premier clutch from 2011 in bleu lavande [emoji171]
> View attachment 3448978


So pretty!!!


ksuromax said:


> Last day together before I swap for the weekend, pairing with purple suede Stuart Weitzman pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448775


Love those purples!!


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> Only 3 Firsts in black. From left: 2012 Hammie with brushed gold hardware, 2003 PH with the extra long strap, and 2002 FBF in the super thick, super sturdy Caribou leather.



Wow, wow, wow!!! What a fantastic collection of black bags! I'm also partial to black bags, they are my favorite!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Silverstcloud's gorgeous black collection, I pulled out my one and only black Bbag -- 2006 First (got her from the most loveliest gal, hi S.T. ). Happy Saturday y'all.


She is a amazing!!! Just perfect!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Silverstcloud's gorgeous black collection, I pulled out my one and only black Bbag -- 2006 First (got her from the most loveliest gal, hi S.T. ). Happy Saturday y'all.



LOVE everything about this bag IM!!  What a classic beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> So adorable!!! Great colour!
> 
> Beautiful! Looks fantastic on you!



Thank you JB!


----------



## s.tighe

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Silverstcloud's gorgeous black collection, I pulled out my one and only black Bbag -- 2006 First (got her from the most loveliest gal, hi S.T. ). Happy Saturday y'all.


Still so happy she found a home where she did


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Silverstcloud's gorgeous black collection, I pulled out my one and only black Bbag -- 2006 First (got her from the most loveliest gal, hi S.T. ). Happy Saturday y'all.


PERFECTION!! & to have received it from the fabulous s.tighe makes it all the more special & even better!!
@s.tighe


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> So adorable!!! Great colour!
> 
> Beautiful! Looks fantastic on you!





Just Violet said:


> I love it!!!!! It's so girly and delicate!!!!


Thanks so much Sweetie's!  I do think of you when I take her out Just Violet, because of your namesake!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much all you lovely B ladies.  I didn't understand why someone would want a black Bbag when there are so many beautiful colors UNTIL I got this bag.  Definitely a game changer.  

Agree with you Kendie -- it was like I found out I had won Elvis' guitar .   



Kendie26 said:


> PERFECTION!! & to have received it from the fabulous s.tighe makes it all the more special & even better!!
> @s.tighe





Auvina15 said:


> Truly beautiful Classic!!!! Its leather looks amazing!!!!





Just Violet said:


> Fabulous!!! Look at that leather!!!!!!





Jaidybug said:


> So gorgeous in black!





ksuromax said:


> She is a amazing!!! Just perfect!





Dextersmom said:


> LOVE everything about this bag IM!!  What a classic beauty!





s.tighe said:


> Still so happy she found a home where she did


----------



## mushashi415

Pool day with miss 07 white


----------



## mushashi415

new_to_lv said:


> Balenciaga Premier clutch from 2011 in bleu lavande [emoji171]
> View attachment 3448978


Such beautiful color


Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3449125
> View attachment 3449126


Wow wow.  Nice purses indeed 


Kendie26 said:


> Hubs & I are heading out for quick bite & I'm only taking my glycine mini-click (as a clutch) I know it's not a " bag" but she's just 1 of the cutest things on the planet ( imho)[emoji4]Happy  weekend lovelies! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450381


 She's the cutest


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much Sweetie's!  I do think of you when I take her out Just Violet, because of your namesake!



Ehehehe  so sweet [emoji8] Thanks hun!!


----------



## aki_sato

This FBF - the longer strap makes it possible to wear crosbody : )
*herding my son and his friend - love how colour coordinated they were (totally unplanned) : )


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> This FBF - the longer strap makes it possible to wear crosbody : )
> *herding my son and his friend - love how colour coordinated they were (totally unplanned) : )



Woohoo so nice to see you over here in Bal aki_sato![emoji4]those children are ADORABLE & you rock your Bal beautifully w/ longer strap! [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Pink mood today calls for my limited edition pink lizard embossed City... Just in case some of you may not have seen the special fun leopard interior lining they did special 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
for this Bal 10th anniversary collection I'm attaching inside shot. I kind of wish more Bals had a non black lining ( but I'm not complaining-[emoji23])


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mood today calls for my limited edition pink lizard embossed City... Just in case some of you may not have seen the special fun leopard interior lining they did special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this Bal 10th anniversary collection I'm attaching inside shot. I kind of wish more Bals had a non black lining ( but I'm not complaining-[emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451719



Just fabulous my friend, and thanks for a look and your beauties inside!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> This FBF - the longer strap makes it possible to wear crosbody : )
> *herding my son and his friend - love how colour coordinated they were (totally unplanned) : )



Beautiful bag and darling children!!


----------



## Dextersmom

mushashi415 said:


> Pool day with miss 07 white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451589



Stunning City!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mood today calls for my limited edition pink lizard embossed City... Just in case some of you may not have seen the special fun leopard interior lining they did special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this Bal 10th anniversary collection I'm attaching inside shot. I kind of wish more Bals had a non black lining ( but I'm not complaining-[emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451719


I love this beauty of yours, such a special one!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mood today calls for my limited edition pink lizard embossed City... Just in case some of you may not have seen the special fun leopard interior lining they did special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this Bal 10th anniversary collection I'm attaching inside shot. I kind of wish more Bals had a non black lining ( but I'm not complaining-[emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451719



Love this pink beauty and I agree that non-black lining would be nice in many Bals.


----------



## Iamminda

aki_sato said:


> This FBF - the longer strap makes it possible to wear crosbody : )
> *herding my son and his friend - love how colour coordinated they were (totally unplanned) : )



Love it with the long strap!    The boys are so cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

Gris Aluminum clutch today.  Happy Sunday!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> HOLY WOW WOW WOW!! I am def going to remember this most amazing pic the next time I'm considering a black Bal (I've been limiting myself to just the 3 black Bal's I have & not allowing myself to go black again!...but I'm feeling like you're giving me some "permission,"~ yes? SilverStCloud?!! Big "HELLO there" & kisses to your 02 FBF Caribou First...i die now.


Lol. Yes, come join me in Crazy Black Bal Land! Which 3 do you currently have?


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum clutch today.  Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3451933
> View attachment 3451934



I LOVE this look too.  You need to be my personal shopper asap .  That top is so darn cute (kinda swing top tunic tank).   Happy Sunday to you too.


----------



## SilverStCloud

StefaniJoy said:


> SO BLACK......SO AMAZING!!!!! That is totally my kind of collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


I used to refer to my black Bals as my Black Panther Collection just to make them sound sexy. Lol.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Auvina15 said:


> These took my breath away... These would kill the Bal ladies here!!!!!!omg[emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Ah, thank you, Auvina! [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Love this pink beauty and I agree that non-black lining would be nice in many Bals.





Dextersmom said:


> Just fabulous my friend, and thanks for a look and your beauties inside!!!






ksuromax said:


> I love this beauty of yours, such a special one!


Many thanks Bal Lovelies....I do feel very lucky to have this pink lady! Smooches xoxo


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum clutch today.  Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3451933
> View attachment 3451934


snap! Super styling as always & uber gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Lol. Yes, come join me in Crazy Black Bal Land! Which 3 do you currently have?


Ha! I could sooooo easily do that SilverStCloud, especially after seeing your black Bal collection (it's so bad ass fabulous! Oops sorry if that's cursing!)
I have a black City w/ RHW....a black PartTime w/ GG21HW & a black Work w/ GS21HW. I moved over to 2 different brands this year in buying 2 more black (smaller) bags so I'm trying to stick to my guns & not buy anymore black BUT I will definitely come knocking your way if you end up making me cave in to my promise to myself!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Broke away from all that black with... a dark grey. Lol. Here's a '13 Holiday Edition beauty... the Pearly Bronze Hammie City!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> Ha! I could sooooo easily do that SilverStCloud, especially after seeing your black Bal collection (it's so bad ass fabulous! Oops sorry if that's cursing!)
> I have a black City w/ RHW....a black PartTime w/ GG21HW & a black Work w/ GS21HW. I moved over to 2 different brands this year in buying 2 more black (smaller) bags so I'm trying to stick to my guns & not buy anymore black BUT I will definitely come knocking your way if you end up making me cave in to my promise to myself!! [emoji38]


What a great selection! All amazing hardware! Really... you can't go wrong with the classic brass (why are they phasing this out?!!!) and the super stunning G21.


----------



## Jaidybug

mushashi415 said:


> Pool day with miss 07 white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451589


I love pool days, so fun! The leather on your bag looks lovely! 


aki_sato said:


> This FBF - the longer strap makes it possible to wear crosbody : )
> *herding my son and his friend - love how colour coordinated they were (totally unplanned) : )


Pretty bag, and adorable kids! 


Kendie26 said:


> Pink mood today calls for my limited edition pink lizard embossed City... Just in case some of you may not have seen the special fun leopard interior lining they did special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this Bal 10th anniversary collection I'm attaching inside shot. I kind of wish more Bals had a non black lining ( but I'm not complaining-[emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451719


So pretty, love the look of the leather and the lining!


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> Broke away from all that black with... a dark grey. Lol. Here's a '13 Holiday Edition beauty... the Pearly Bronze Hammie City!


What a beauty! 


Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum clutch today.  Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3451933
> View attachment 3451934


That colour seems so versatile, love it!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Broke away from all that black with... a dark grey. Lol. Here's a '13 Holiday Edition beauty... the Pearly Bronze Hammie City!



Just Gorgeous!  I haven't seen/touch any Hamilton bags IRL -- I know they are awesome.  Are they only in stores at the end of the year near the holidays?


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Broke away from all that black with... a dark grey. Lol. Here's a '13 Holiday Edition beauty... the Pearly Bronze Hammie City!


This hw and this leather is a combo to die for!! Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum clutch today.  Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3451933
> View attachment 3451934


Bonita!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Bonita!!!





Iamminda said:


> I LOVE this look too.  You need to be my personal shopper asap .  That top is so darn cute (kinda swing top tunic tank).   Happy Sunday to you too.





Kendie26 said:


> snap! Super styling as always & uber gorgeous!


That colour seems so versatile, love it![/QUOTE]

Thank you all so much!!  I ALWAYS appreciate yours lovely comments! Love you guys.


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> What a great selection! All amazing hardware! Really... you can't go wrong with the classic brass (why are they phasing this out?!!!) and the super stunning G21.


I know, you are not alone SilverStCloud....I am SO SO SO bummed they are phasing out classic/reg hardware!! Many thanks & I ADORE your pearly bronze City...we are almost twins as I have exact bag but in First style...it is a gorgeouse color w/ amazing leather & I love the matte gold studs. Yours is a BEAUT!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

That sure is one spectacular City!! 



SilverStCloud said:


> Broke away from all that black with... a dark grey. Lol. Here's a '13 Holiday Edition beauty... the Pearly Bronze Hammie City!


----------



## s.tighe

Kendie26 said:


> PERFECTION!! & to have received it from the fabulous s.tighe makes it all the more special & even better!!
> @s.tighe





Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much all you lovely B ladies.  I didn't understand why someone would want a black Bbag when there are so many beautiful colors UNTIL I got this bag.  Definitely a game changer.
> 
> Agree with you Kendie -- it was like I found out I had won Elvis' guitar .



LOL! Elvis' guitar! For heaven's sake stop! I got a good laugh out of it though, so thank you! BAHhahahahahaha.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Gris Aluminum clutch today.  Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3451933
> View attachment 3451934


Fabulous !!



Kendie26 said:


> Pink mood today calls for my limited edition pink lizard embossed City... Just in case some of you may not have seen the special fun leopard interior lining they did special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this Bal 10th anniversary collection I'm attaching inside shot. I kind of wish more Bals had a non black lining ( but I'm not complaining-[emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451719



This LE is so Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Monday relax with my denim city


----------



## mushashi415

Just Violet said:


> Monday relax with my denim city
> View attachment 3452586



She is looking so fine!!!!!!![emoji133]


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Fabulous !!
> 
> 
> 
> This LE is so Gorgeous !!!!



Thanks JV!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Monday relax with my denim city
> View attachment 3452586



I love it!


----------



## shilpabhave




----------



## ksuromax

Going to the cinema with DH and kids


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Going to the cinema with DH and kids
> View attachment 3452707



Yeah, you moved right into this beauty!  Looks great with the macaron charm.  Hope you enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Monday relax with my denim city
> View attachment 3452586



Nice looking bag!  Great picture.  Love your purple computer/laptop (why am I not surprised at the color? Lol).


----------



## Iamminda

shilpabhave said:


> View attachment 3452704



Very Nice!   What color is this?


----------



## shilpabhave

2012 Crocus


----------



## Iamminda

shilpabhave said:


> 2012 Crocus



Thanks -- good to know.


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Nice looking bag!  Great picture.  Love your purple computer/laptop (why am I not surprised at the color? Lol).





Dextersmom said:


> I love it!





mushashi415 said:


> She is looking so fine!!!!!!![emoji133]



Thank you sweeties!!! Ehehe  i am obsessed with purple  lol


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Monday relax with my denim city
> View attachment 3452586





Jaidybug said:


> What a beauty!
> 
> That colour seems so versatile, love it!





Just Violet said:


> Fabulous !!
> 
> 
> 
> This LE is so Gorgeous !!!!


Thanks much dearest JaidyBug & Just Violet....per that fun print lining on the LE pink City...I do wish there was much more of that as it's my only slight gripe w/ Bal black lining (i'm just not a fan of the black hole interior)
Another amazing pic of yours JV....how are you liking your denim? She's super adorbs!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Another amazing pic of yours JV....how are you liking your denim? She's super adorbs!



Thanks !!!! I really love it, i am wearing it with brown shorts and it's really a perfect match


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore my Gris Aluminum Velo today.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my Gris Aluminum Velo today.
> View attachment 3453116


Love these colors together DM!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my Gris Aluminum Velo today.
> View attachment 3453116



Love this color on you (kinda light fuschia pink?).  Your beautiful Velo matches perfectly with your sandals!  I admire the fact that you have beautiful sandals/shoes to match all your bags!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Thanks !!!! I really love it, i am wearing it with brown shorts and it's really a perfect match


no doubt you are looking awesome JV! smooches


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this color on you (kinda light fuschia pink?).  Your beautiful Velo matches perfectly with your sandals!  I admire the fact that you have beautiful sandals/shoes to match all your bags!





Kendie26 said:


> Love these colors together DM!!



Thank you my lovelies.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Going to the cinema with DH and kids
> View attachment 3452707



LOVE!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shilpabhave said:


> View attachment 3452704



Lovely!


----------



## mushashi415

Look who came to work with me.   It's purple kinda day. [emoji133]


----------



## mushashi415

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my Gris Aluminum Velo today.
> View attachment 3453116


Looking good there. Gris Aluminum is such a statement color. Lucky you 



Just Violet said:


> Thank you sweeties!!! Ehehe  i am obsessed with purple  lol


Me too. I have been falling in love with purple/purply pink?   Such beautiful colors 



ksuromax said:


> Going to the cinema with DH and kids
> View attachment 3452707


Love love love the hobo vibe. Casually chick indeed


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Woohoo so nice to see you over here in Bal aki_sato![emoji4]those children are ADORABLE & you rock your Bal beautifully w/ longer strap! [emoji8]


My dear friend @Kendie26 i didn't know you're a Bbag lover!!! 

Thank you for your sweet comment! I wish that my son's friend were also my daughter! She's sooooo cute!


----------



## DutchGirl007

mushashi415 said:


> Look who came to work with me.   It's purple kinda day. [emoji133]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453333



Love love love... I'm dying to find a purple Bal, no luck yet... Drooling! [emoji175] enjoy!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Pink mood today calls for my limited edition pink lizard embossed City... Just in case some of you may not have seen the special fun leopard interior lining they did special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this Bal 10th anniversary collection I'm attaching inside shot. I kind of wish more Bals had a non black lining ( but I'm not complaining-[emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451719


This is so pretty! I remember they also do the special engraving on the interior metal tag????
The leopard lining is so fun! It's like the bag has this sophisticated personality from the exterior but when you get to know it better, you also discover it's so playful! 

Blush/pink seems to be a repeat colour in your collection!


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful bag and darling children!!


Thank you @Dextersmom


----------



## aki_sato

Iamminda said:


> Love it with the long strap!    The boys are so cute!


Thank you @Iamminda


----------



## aki_sato

Jaidybug said:


> I love pool days, so fun! The leather on your bag looks lovely!
> 
> Pretty bag, and adorable kids!
> 
> So pretty, love the look of the leather and the lining!


Thank you @Jaidybug


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> This is so pretty! I remember they also do the special engraving on the interior metal tag????
> The leopard lining is so fun! It's like the bag has this sophisticated personality from the exterior but when you get to know it better, you also discover it's so playful!
> 
> Blush/pink seems to be a repeat colour in your collection!





aki_sato said:


> My dear friend @Kendie26 i didn't know you're a Bbag lover!!!
> 
> Thank you for your sweet comment! I wish that my son's friend were also my daughter! She's sooooo cute!


HI again dear friend!! Yes, I've been a long-time Bal lover as so many wonderful folks in the Bal threads have been. And yes again, my pink LE has the special metal plate tag stating 10th anniversary,etc. Hey, maybe maybe since those little ones looked so adorable together....they end up married so she'll be your daughter in law!!


----------



## new_to_lv

Black part time and matching tt bracelet [emoji2]


----------



## Auvina15

new_to_lv said:


> Black part time and matching tt bracelet [emoji2]
> View attachment 3453440


Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my Gris Aluminum Velo today.
> View attachment 3453116


Omg I love love your outfit! And of course your metallic Bal is so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

mushashi415 said:


> Look who came to work with me.   It's purple kinda day. [emoji133]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453333


I love this purple! Beautiful pic!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Monday relax with my denim city
> View attachment 3452586


Your Bal is breathtaking!! Love love the contrast of denim and leather trim, just stunning!!!! Great pic as always JV!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Omg I love love your outfit! And of course your metallic Bal is so gorgeous!!!!




Thank you!!


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> Your Bal is breathtaking!! Love love the contrast of denim and leather trim, just stunning!!!! Great pic as always JV!!!!



Thanks!!! I always loved this contrast too!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Mini Papier A4zip around [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

new_to_lv said:


> Black part time and matching tt bracelet [emoji2]
> View attachment 3453440


Soooooo gorgeous & classic yet edgy! I love Part Time!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Mini Papier A4zip around [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453741


What a beauty!   Love love this color. I want to live in your garden -- so pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!   Love love this color. I want to live in your garden -- so pretty!


mucho gracias iamminda...it is one of my fave colors & bags. Our garden has runneth over with weeds but it's hangin' in there.


----------



## H’sKisses

Rose Thulian Day... She needs a date with my bottle of Leather Honey, but I've been too lazy to do it.


----------



## Iamminda

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Rose Thulian Day... She needs a date with my bottle of Leather Honey, but I've been too lazy to do it.
> 
> View attachment 3453875



Beautiful!


----------



## SilverStCloud

On my way to the office with 07 Mogano City.


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Rose Thulian Day... She needs a date with my bottle of Leather Honey, but I've been too lazy to do it.
> 
> View attachment 3453875


It's a very lovely bag, we're twins  i got mine few days ago


----------



## Just Violet

It's a purple humpday with my Murier first


----------



## Kendie26

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Rose Thulian Day... She needs a date with my bottle of Leather Honey, but I've been too lazy to do it.
> 
> View attachment 3453875





SilverStCloud said:


> On my way to the office with 07 Mogano City.





Just Violet said:


> It's a purple humpday with my Murier first
> View attachment 3454182


 3 utterly & most stunningly GORGEOUS pics ladies! 
Hershey'sKisses~your rose thulian looks lovely. I've never tried leather honey treatments so I'd be curious to see her again if you do moisturize her.
SilverStCloud~your pics are always too die for & this 1 melts my heart. Give me a brown anything like that & I die. I thought of you yesterday as I tried on 2 different BLACK Bals (per our recent comments)...I did not buy as I didn't like how they looked on me (yay my wallet!)
JustViolet~you will always be our Purple Passion Queen! Your Mr Murier is a hottie (like you!)


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> It's a purple humpday with my Murier first
> View attachment 3454182



Gorgeous purple --- I love waking up and seeing some purple B goodness first thing .


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> It's a purple humpday with my Murier first
> View attachment 3454182



So beautiful JV!!


----------



## Dextersmom

SilverStCloud said:


> On my way to the office with 07 Mogano City.



Fabulous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Rose Thulian Day... She needs a date with my bottle of Leather Honey, but I've been too lazy to do it.
> 
> View attachment 3453875



I love Rose Thulian!!  My RT City drinks up the leather honey.


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> JustViolet~you will always be our Purple Passion Queen! Your Mr Murier is a hottie (like you!)





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous purple --- I love waking up and seeing some purple B goodness first thing .





Dextersmom said:


> So beautiful JV!!



Thanks girls  i truely love Murier[emoji171]


----------



## new_to_lv

Part Time in Blue Lazuli [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> It's a purple humpday with my Murier first
> View attachment 3454182





new_to_lv said:


> Part Time in Blue Lazuli [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3454530


Simply stunning!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

new_to_lv said:


> Part Time in Blue Lazuli [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3454530



My eyes are bulging ( happily!) that vibrant color is unreal!!gorgeous pic![emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Stacey D

Gorgeous bag! Love the blue lazuli


----------



## Iamminda

new_to_lv said:


> Part Time in Blue Lazuli [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3454530



This color is just stunning!


----------



## Just Violet

new_to_lv said:


> Part Time in Blue Lazuli [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3454530



Absolutely Fabulous blue[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ddchicago85

I bought his balenciaga bag in March of this year and decided to pull it out of the archieves today. I was playing around with LV Charms lol.


----------



## Luv n bags

new_to_lv said:


> Part Time in Blue Lazuli [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3454530



Wow! I love that blue!!


----------



## mushashi415

Miss 04 pumpkin. She's so fine!!!   Butteriest leather I own.


----------



## mushashi415

SilverStCloud said:


> On my way to the office with 07 Mogano City.


Look at the leather. Yummy [emoji7]


Just Violet said:


> It's a purple humpday with my Murier first
> View attachment 3454182


Love your purple. Such great shade xx


new_to_lv said:


> Part Time in Blue Lazuli [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3454530


Oh my!!!  What a vibrant blue love love love!


----------



## Iamminda

mushashi415 said:


> Miss 04 pumpkin. She's so fine!!!   Butteriest leather I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454993


Beautiful color.


----------



## muchstuff

mushashi415 said:


> Miss 04 pumpkin. She's so fine!!!   Butteriest leather I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454993


Wow!


----------



## SilverStCloud

mushashi415 said:


> Miss 04 pumpkin. She's so fine!!!   Butteriest leather I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454993


Lovely!!! I too am a huge fan of the 04 buttery leather. So glad I am the happy owner of Pumpkin, Eggplant, Marron, True Red, Black, and Mystery Green. Gotta aim to complete the 04 collection, yes? Lol


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813] 3 utterly & most stunningly GORGEOUS pics ladies!
> Hershey'sKisses~your rose thulian looks lovely. I've never tried leather honey treatments so I'd be curious to see her again if you do moisturize her.[emoji3]
> SilverStCloud~your pics are always too die for & this 1 melts my heart. Give me a brown anything like that & I die. I thought of you [emoji2]yesterday as I tried on 2 different BLACK Bals (per our recent comments)...I did not buy as I didn't like how they looked on me (yay my wallet!)
> JustViolet~you will always be our Purple Passion Queen! Your Mr Murier is a hottie (like you!)


Mogano really is a delicious color. My photos do not capture it's true beauty. It is a most gorgeous vintagey dark reddish-brown. This here might be a better shot at capturing the color than yesterday's photo.




And don't you fret... yet another black Bal is bound to join your collection at some point. [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Lovely!!! I too am a huge fan of the 04 buttery leather. So glad I am the happy owner of Pumpkin, Eggplant, Marron, True Red, Black, and Mystery Green. Gotta aim to complete the 04 collection, yes? Lol



Wow impressive -- have you been collecting since 04?


----------



## mushashi415

SilverStCloud said:


> Lovely!!! I too am a huge fan of the 04 buttery leather. So glad I am the happy owner of Pumpkin, Eggplant, Marron, True Red, Black, and Mystery Green. Gotta aim to complete the 04 collection, yes? Lol



I know right. Older leathers are best. I don't know why Bal changed the leather.   I am waiting for marron weekender to arrive.  I'm so excited. Would really love to have a complete 04 weekenders collection.   Would really love to see your family pics tho xx


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> Wow impressive -- have you been collecting since 04?


I wish I had started that early. But no... I only became a fan in 2007, owned my first-ever Bal in 2011 and only started collecting them two years ago in 2014.


----------



## SilverStCloud

mushashi415 said:


> I know right. Older leathers are best. I don't know why Bal changed the leather.   I am waiting for marron weekender to arrive.  I'm so excited. Would really love to have a complete 04 weekenders collection.   Would really love to see your family pics tho xx


Congratulations on acquiring the Marron WE!!! That shade of brown is absolutely beautiful. I look forward to seeing your entire 04 WE collection, which I am sure will come sooner than you think!

Yes, I'll try and snap another Bal family shot this weekend. This time of the 04 beauties.


----------



## ksuromax

mushashi415 said:


> Miss 04 pumpkin. She's so fine!!!   Butteriest leather I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454993


Damn me!!! I can FEEL how soft she is from the picture!!!!!! LOVE it!!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Mogano really is a delicious color. My photos do not capture it's true beauty. It is a most gorgeous vintagey dark reddish-brown. This here might be a better shot at capturing the color than yesterday's photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't you fret... yet another black Bal is bound to join your collection at some point. [emoji6]


You are KILLING me SilverStCloud (in a good sense!)...your Magano brown is beyond DREAMY. I LOVE brown anything, it's my favorite color. You have a very special beauty on your hands! 
Oh & yes, you are probably right in that another black Bal will join me but I was "bad" & went w/ a different brand & added a different bag to my collection....& yes, it's black (shoot me now!)


----------



## mushashi415

Airport mirrors are the best. Taking my 06 ivory and 11 CQ quilted jacket for a long weekend trip.   Loving the moto weather overs here


----------



## mushashi415

Kendie26 said:


> You are KILLING me SilverStCloud (in a good sense!)...your Magano brown is beyond DREAMY. I LOVE brown anything, it's my favorite color. You have a very special beauty on your hands!
> Oh & yes, you are probably right in that another black Bal will join me but I was "bad" & went w/ a different brand & added a different bag to my collection....& yes, it's black (shoot me now!)



Hmmmmm. Hun you so bad!!   What did you get tho??


----------



## mushashi415

ksuromax said:


> Damn me!!! I can FEEL how soft she is from the picture!!!!!! LOVE it!!



Thank you Hun. She's so yummy 



SilverStCloud said:


> Congratulations on acquiring the Marron WE!!! That shade of brown is absolutely beautiful. I look forward to seeing your entire 04 WE collection, which I am sure will come sooner than you think!
> 
> Yes, I'll try and snap another Bal family shot this weekend. This time of the 04 beauties.



Thank you Hun. Im so excited about her arrival.  I have been looking for here since 2011. Cannot wait!!! 

Well my HG would be 04 rose in We.  Pls keep and eye out for me. Xx

Ps looking forward to the family pics xx


----------



## Just Violet

mushashi415 said:


> Airport mirrors are the best. Taking my 06 ivory and 11 CQ quilted jacket for a long weekend trip.   Loving the moto weather overs here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455389



Wow!! Fabulous !!


----------



## Kendie26

mushashi415 said:


> Airport mirrors are the best. Taking my 06 ivory and 11 CQ quilted jacket for a long weekend trip.   Loving the moto weather overs here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455389



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93] Yes mushashi!! You look AWESOME!! Bravo [emoji119]


----------



## Kendie26

mushashi415 said:


> Hmmmmm. Hun you so bad!!   What did you get tho??



[emoji23][emoji23]Haaaaaa my husband said the same thing to me! It starts with a "C"... My latest brand obsession [emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]Haaaaaa my husband said the same thing to me! It starts with a "C"... My latest brand obsession [emoji16]


Does it end with "...hanel"??


----------



## mushashi415

ksuromax said:


> Does it end with "...hanel"??


+1 xx



Kendie26 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]Haaaaaa my husband said the same thing to me! It starts with a "C"... My latest brand obsession [emoji16]


Looking forward to your reveal. Xx



Kendie26 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93] Yes mushashi!! You look AWESOME!! Bravo [emoji119]


Thank you boo. [emoji133][emoji133][emoji133]



Just Violet said:


> Wow!! Fabulous !!


Thank you boo [emoji182]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Does it end with "...hanel"??





mushashi415 said:


> +1 xx
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your reveal. Xx
> 
> 
> Thank you boo. [emoji133][emoji133][emoji133]
> 
> 
> Thank you boo [emoji182]


HAHAHAHA OMG I LOVE you both....thank you so very much for this laugh!!!! Hugs


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Metal Plate City today.


----------



## Dextersmom

mushashi415 said:


> Miss 04 pumpkin. She's so fine!!!   Butteriest leather I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454993



LOVE this bag!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Your bag looks so rich and luxurious!! 



SilverStCloud said:


> Mogano really is a delicious color. My photos do not capture it's true beauty. It is a most gorgeous vintagey dark reddish-brown. This here might be a better shot at capturing the color than yesterday's photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't you fret... yet another black Bal is bound to join your collection at some point. [emoji6]


----------



## Dextersmom

mushashi415 said:


> Airport mirrors are the best. Taking my 06 ivory and 11 CQ quilted jacket for a long weekend trip.   Loving the moto weather overs here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455389



Airport Chic!!  You and your bag look great!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3455758
> View attachment 3455759



Another sassy &  chic kimono! [emoji173]️you look great with the plate bag DM[emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Another sassy &  chic kimono! [emoji173]️you look great with the plate bag DM[emoji8][emoji7]



Thank you Kendie!!  It seems lately like I always have around 4 or 5 Kimono's in my basket at Anthropologie.com.  I look at them every day or so to decide which ones I really want/need.  This one was marked down to $50 one day last week when I clicked on my cart...from like $138, so I had to have it.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3455758
> View attachment 3455759



You look fab!  Love your bag (I so want a MP Town) and your kimono top!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look fab!  Love your bag (I so want a MP Town) and your kimono top!



Thank you my friend!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3455758
> View attachment 3455759


So cute! Lovely outfit!


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> Mogano really is a delicious color. My photos do not capture it's true beauty. It is a most gorgeous vintagey dark reddish-brown. This here might be a better shot at capturing the color than yesterday's photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't you fret... yet another black Bal is bound to join your collection at some point. [emoji6]


Breathtaking!! The leather looks amazing!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3455758
> View attachment 3455759



Absolutely fabulous[emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Absolutely fabulous[emoji173]️





Auvina15 said:


> So cute! Lovely outfit!



Thank you so much JV and Auvina!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dinner/date night with hubby ... Anthra clutch w/rose  gold HW. [emoji4]happy weekend y'all! [emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner/date night with hubby ... Anthra clutch w/rose  gold HW. [emoji4]happy weekend y'all! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456872


Mmmmmm.... that fab rose gold!.... 
Enjoy the dinner date and have a fab weekend! 
Lovely colour of the dress!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner/date night with hubby ... Anthra clutch w/rose  gold HW. [emoji4]happy weekend y'all! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456872



Lovely!   Love that fuschia dress -- your clutch looks great with it.  Hope you have a great dinner.


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner/date night with hubby ... Anthra clutch w/rose  gold HW. [emoji4]happy weekend y'all! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456872



I love the contrast with the pink dress!!! Happy weekend hun[emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner/date night with hubby ... Anthra clutch w/rose  gold HW. [emoji4]happy weekend y'all! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456872



Pretty in pink!!  You are rockin your clutch, my friend!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mmmmmm.... that fab rose gold!....
> Enjoy the dinner date and have a fab weekend!
> Lovely colour of the dress!!!





Iamminda said:


> Lovely!   Love that fuschia dress -- your clutch looks great with it.  Hope you have a great dinner.





Just Violet said:


> I love the contrast with the pink dress!!! Happy weekend hun[emoji8]





Dextersmom said:


> Pretty in pink!!  You are rockin your clutch, my friend!


Aw, THANK YOU MY DEAREST SWEETHEARTS!!! I LOVE YOU ALL! Was a quick, light dindin. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend too! xoxo


----------



## Just Violet

Mr Tempete city for a quick lunch with hubby!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Mr Tempete city for a quick lunch with hubby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457584



Very beautiful!!  Hope your lunch was yummy!


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Mr Tempete city for a quick lunch with hubby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457584


Cool, classy and very stylish!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Mr Tempete city for a quick lunch with hubby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457584


Oh my I love them all!!! Those shoes are TDF!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Dinner/date night with hubby ... Anthra clutch w/rose  gold HW. [emoji4]happy weekend y'all! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456872


Beautiful clutch! Lovely dress Kendie!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Very beautiful!!  Hope your lunch was yummy!





ksuromax said:


> Cool, classy and very stylish!





Auvina15 said:


> Oh my I love them all!!! Those shoes are TDF!!!



Thanks gals[emoji173]️ i love tempete so much[emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Mr Tempete city for a quick lunch with hubby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457584



Girl-I NEED your shoes & mr T!!!! [emoji8][emoji8] Super pic![emoji254]


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful clutch! Lovely dress Kendie!



Thank you Auvina! Unfortunately I shrunk that pink dress pretty bad in the dryer [emoji33][emoji16]


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Mr Tempete city for a quick lunch with hubby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457584



This color is quite lovely!   I love this picture.   Wish I can wear those sexy shoes .


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Girl-I NEED your shoes & mr T!!!! [emoji8][emoji8] Super pic![emoji254]





Iamminda said:


> This color is quite lovely!   I love this picture.   Wish I can wear those sexy shoes .



Thank you sweeties[emoji170]


----------



## mushashi415

Was on a lunch date with miss 07 black city. She's so chewy. cheesecake was yummy.


----------



## mushashi415

Just Violet said:


> Mr Tempete city for a quick lunch with hubby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457584



Obsessed [emoji182]


----------



## LostInBal

mushashi415 said:


> Was on a lunch date with miss 07 black city. She's so chewy. cheesecake was yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458417


Chewy and jet black!!


----------



## Summerfriend

No pics, as I'm lying in bed, LOL - but I'm in Las Vegas this weekend, and it has been a Bal fest for me. I've been carrying my black City all over town, and last night carried my metal edge envelope clutch to a little soirée. Carrying the clutch again to a wedding this evening! Will try to grab a pic!


----------



## Just Violet

mushashi415 said:


> Obsessed [emoji182]



Eheheheh  lol


----------



## Just Violet

mushashi415 said:


> Was on a lunch date with miss 07 black city. She's so chewy. cheesecake was yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458417



Such a fabulous classic piece of art!!


----------



## Iamminda

mushashi415 said:


> Was on a lunch date with miss 07 black city. She's so chewy. cheesecake was yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458417



Gorgeous leather!   Yum!


----------



## Kendie26

mushashi415 said:


> Was on a lunch date with miss 07 black city. She's so chewy. cheesecake was yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458417



Perfection! Everything in the pic is perfection!! Doesn't get any better than an 07 black City.... Lucky you "Boo!" [emoji8][emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji119]


----------



## mushashi415

Kendie26 said:


> Perfection! Everything in the pic is perfection!! Doesn't get any better than an 07 black City.... Lucky you "Boo!" [emoji8][emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji119]



Thank you Hun. I totally agree. [emoji111]️#bringback07leather



Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous leather!   Yum!


Thank you boo [emoji133]


Just Violet said:


> Such a fabulous classic piece of art!!


Thank you [emoji133]



Just Violet said:


> Eheheheh  lol


[emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]


aalinne_72 said:


> Chewy and jet black!!


Yum yum yum 






Construction site decor lol


----------



## mushashi415

First time taking her out. Love the color. Do you guys think I should add a weekender in this color to my collection?


----------



## Dextersmom

mushashi415 said:


> First time taking her out. Love the color. Do you guys think I should add a weekender in this color to my collection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459221



Stunning!!!


----------



## pzammie

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning!!!



Is this magenta?  What year?


----------



## chowlover2

mushashi415 said:


> First time taking her out. Love the color. Do you guys think I should add a weekender in this color to my collection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459221


Yes! I have this bag on layaway. We scored!


----------



## mushashi415

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning!!!



Thank you boo



pzammie said:


> Is this magenta?  What year?



It's from 08 with s tag. Maybe amethyst?


----------



## pzammie

It's from 08 with s tag. Maybe amethyst?[/QUOTE]

Oh wow!  It's stunning. I love the color. Congrats![emoji4]


----------



## mushashi415

chowlover2 said:


> Yes! I have this bag on layaway. We scored!



Congrats boo. What a score.  Yours are from Ann? If I may ask?


----------



## mushashi415

pzammie said:


> It's from 08 with s tag. Maybe amethyst?



Oh wow!  It's stunning. I love the color. Congrats![emoji4][/QUOTE]

Thank you


----------



## Zoe C

I'm on summer vacation. This is the Balenciaga I've been carrying around everywhere these days. It's excellent!


----------



## lindagofnyc

Ok Balenciaga babes, for everyday, town or city? Looking to make my first purchase


----------



## mushashi415

lindagofnyc said:


> Ok Balenciaga babes, for everyday, town or city? Looking to make my first purchase



I personally love city and weekender so I would vote for city


----------



## lindagofnyc

Is it heavy? Also I have noticed that the handles blacken over time with lighter colors. Has anyone experienced this? Is there a way to clean it or a service? Thanks!


----------



## mushashi415

lindagofnyc said:


> Is it heavy? Also I have noticed that the handles blacken over time with lighter colors. Has anyone experienced this? Is there a way to clean it or a service? Thanks!



About the discolor I haut use mild dish washing soap with soft Bristles toothbrush. It will get rid of most the stain xx


----------



## lindagofnyc

Thank you! Dying for a pink one!


----------



## ksuromax

It's fabulous!! Def worth investing in WE! 





mushashi415 said:


> First time taking her out. Love the color. Do you guys think I should add a weekender in this color to my collection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459221


----------



## DutchGirl007

lindagofnyc said:


> Ok Balenciaga babes, for everyday, town or city? Looking to make my first purchase



I have 2 City bags, they are everyday bags, perfect size and light weight. in my humble opinion a city  for first purchase you can't go wrong. Can't wait to see what you decide on!


----------



## lindagofnyc

What do think of a "First"?


----------



## ksuromax

lindagofnyc said:


> What do think of a "First"?


To each his own, as they say
It's good if you don't carry along a kitchen sink, as for those who do (speaking about myself) it's a nice evening bag - cell, wallet and keys.


----------



## Iamminda

mushashi415 said:


> First time taking her out. Love the color. Do you guys think I should add a weekender in this color to my collection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459221



Gorgeous!   I have this Amethyst in the City size -- love it.   If you love this color, you should go for a WE.


----------



## Iamminda

lindagofnyc said:


> What do think of a "First"?



I have 1 or 2 in each of the three sizes.  I think the Town is my favorite.  I started with a City though because that is the classic size that people recommend you start with.  The First holds more than I thought it would and I love the way it looks (the most ladylike look of the three in my opinion) but if I need to put something extra (say, a magazine), it won't fit.   The city can hold everything I need with extra room.  The town is the perfect size for my needs and I love the long strap.  good luck deciding and let us know.


----------



## lindagofnyc

I wish there was some place close I can see all three! I may consider pre owned


----------



## DutchGirl007

lindagofnyc said:


> What do think of a "First"?



Interesting reading everyone's input.  I don't have a First, when in a boutique next to my City it looked a little small for my needs.  I had a Town which worked for a vacation, long strap good size for traveling but I ended up selling that to get my 2nd City.  I would consider a First if it came in a fabulous color and hardware.  Looking forward to seeing what you decide upon! [emoji41]


----------



## pzammie

lindagofnyc said:


> What do think of a "First"?



I LOVE the First!  I have 6 (black, blue persan, tangerine, rose poudre, rose thulian and beige nougatine). For me, at 5'3" and 95 lbs., it is the best size. Not only is it the right proportion to my small size, but also I never carry much. [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Interesting reading everyone's input.  I don't have a First, when in a boutique next to my City it looked a little small for my needs.  I had a Town which worked for a vacation, long strap good size for traveling but I ended up selling that to get my 2nd City.  I would consider a First if it came in a fabulous color and hardware.  Looking forward to seeing what you decide upon! [emoji41]


Exactly my point - i have one, in bright blue - Outremer from 2010, and i use it as my casual evening bag as it's too small for my daily needs.


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Exactly my point - i have one, in bright blue - Outremer from 2010, and i use it as my casual evening bag as it's too small for my daily needs.



Ooh yummy color!  [emoji170]. My first city is a blue color which (I don't know the name), 2015 model. It goes with everything!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Ooh yummy color!  [emoji170]. My first city is a blue color which (I don't know the name), 2015 model. It goes with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459414


Oh, my!!! What a treat for the eyes!!!


----------



## lindagofnyc

Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> Interesting reading everyone's input.  I don't have a First, when in a boutique next to my City it looked a little small for my needs.  I had a Town which worked for a vacation, long strap good size for traveling but I ended up selling that to get my 2nd City.  I would consider a First if it came in a fabulous color and hardware.  Looking forward to seeing what you decide upon! [emoji41]



When I saw the First in a boutique, I thought it was too small so I dismissed it right away without even trying it on.  Then on a whim I bought a preloved First!  Once I Received it, I put my things in it and they all fit.  Granted I don't carry a big wallet though -- it might not work for those with a big wallet.  Anyways, your blue city is a beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Ooh yummy color!  [emoji170]. My first city is a blue color which (I don't know the name), 2015 model. It goes with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459414


http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hey-lets-see-your-sept-oct-purchases.951110/#post-30594414
Look, does it look like yours? Maybe it's the same Blue Lazuli?


----------



## Kendie26

Limited edition pearly bronze First (Hamilton chèvre leather[emoji4])


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition pearly bronze First (Hamilton chèvre leather[emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459473



Gorgeous Girl!   Is this from a recent year?


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition pearly bronze First (Hamilton chèvre leather[emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459473


Swoon!


----------



## Kendie26

chowlover2 said:


> Swoon!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous Girl!   Is this from a recent year?


thank you Bal gals
chowlover ~ hope all is well & that you've been holding up this summer in the PA heat/oven!!
iamminda~it's from the holiday limited edition collection 2013 (when they brought back some chevre leather bags)


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition pearly bronze First (Hamilton chèvre leather[emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459473



Oooohhhhh Black Beauty! [emoji7]


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hey-lets-see-your-sept-oct-purchases.951110/#post-30594414
> Look, does it look like yours? Maybe it's the same Blue Lazuli?



No not that color, it's more purple blue -ish.  I'll dig out the card and post when I'm home.  Txs [emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition pearly bronze First (Hamilton chèvre leather[emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459473



LOVE this bag my friend.....if we were neighbors i might have to "borrow" it.


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> thank you Bal gals
> chowlover ~ hope all is well & that you've been holding up this summer in the PA heat/oven!!
> iamminda~it's from the holiday limited edition collection 2013 (when they brought back some chevre leather bags)


All is well, how are you? Not looking forward to another heat wave this week, but we actually had a good wknd with Hermine missing us. Looking forward to fall. Add another bag to my list...


----------



## mushashi415

DutchGirl007 said:


> Ooh yummy color!  [emoji170]. My first city is a blue color which (I don't know the name), 2015 model. It goes with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459414


What a pretty blue, matches your outfit perfectly 


Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition pearly bronze First (Hamilton chèvre leather[emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459473



Sweet sweet first


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition pearly bronze First (Hamilton chèvre leather[emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459473


S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G!!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hey-lets-see-your-sept-oct-purchases.951110/#post-30594414
> Look, does it look like yours? Maybe it's the same Blue Lazuli?





DutchGirl007 said:


> No not that color, it's more purple blue -ish.  I'll dig out the card and post when I'm home.  Txs [emoji8]



It's "Bleu Obscur" 2015... Purple/blue real dark


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> It's "Bleu Obscur" 2015... Purple/blue real dark
> View attachment 3459705


Fab colour, pretty neutral, imo


----------



## Auvina15

O


Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition pearly bronze First (Hamilton chèvre leather[emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459473


omg what a beauty! How lucky you have this gem in your hands!!! I truly love.....


----------



## ksuromax

Day hobo, 2012 Cassis with Rose Gold hw (with Prada pumps and Hermes Kelly Extreme cuff)


----------



## SilverStCloud

Not an actual bag, but a key chain charm. And not carried by me, but by a very very old stuffed toy my sister gave to me when we were still in school.


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Not an actual bag, but a key chain charm. And not carried by me, but by a very very old stuffed toy my sister gave to me when we were still in school.


very cute!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Day hobo, 2012 Cassis with Rose Gold hw (with Prada pumps and Hermes Kelly Extreme cuff)


Super stylin'...look at you pretty lady!! That cuff & your shoes look terrific w/ your gorgeous new slouchy, sexy Day!


----------



## ksuromax

thank you, Dearest


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> O
> 
> omg what a beauty! How lucky you have this gem in your hands!!! I truly love.....





DutchGirl007 said:


> Oooohhhhh Black Beauty! [emoji7]





Dextersmom said:


> LOVE this bag my friend.....if we were neighbors i might have to "borrow" it.





chowlover2 said:


> All is well, how are you? Not looking forward to another heat wave this week, but we actually had a good wknd with Hermine missing us. Looking forward to fall. Add another bag to my list...





mushashi415 said:


> What a pretty blue, matches your outfit perfectly
> 
> 
> Sweet sweet first





ksuromax said:


> S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G!!!


Wow, thank you again ALL my sweet Bal friends!
Auvina~thanks much & I do indeed feel lucky to have her.
DutchGIrl~she may look black on your screen or in pic but it's actually a darker grey with a tint of bronzy/brown in certain light.
DM~oh how i wish we were neighbors & you could borrow any time!
chowlover~all well here too & same as you with our heatwave again this week. Enough already!! Wonder what your next bag is on your list?
mushashi~she is a sweetie & so are YOU!
ksuromax~thanks love...I think you'd like the feel of this baby. You look STUNNING in your Cassis modshot you just posted. You wear her perfectly!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Day hobo, 2012 Cassis with Rose Gold hw (with Prada pumps and Hermes Kelly Extreme cuff)


So beautiful!!! Love love everything...


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> Not an actual bag, but a key chain charm. And not carried by me, but by a very very old stuffed toy my sister gave to me when we were still in school.


Ooh super cute!!!


----------



## lindagofnyc

What do you guys think of this town bag for a first Balenciaga purchase?


----------



## Dextersmom

lindagofnyc said:


> View attachment 3459924
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this town bag for a first Balenciaga purchase?



I love it!!  I have two Towns and they are fabulous!


----------



## Dextersmom

That is so adorable!! 



SilverStCloud said:


> Not an actual bag, but a key chain charm. And not carried by me, but by a very very old stuffed toy my sister gave to me when we were still in school.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Day hobo, 2012 Cassis with Rose Gold hw (with Prada pumps and Hermes Kelly Extreme cuff)



You look amazing....LOVE you bag and shoes and bracelets!!!


----------



## lindagofnyc

Does the town hold all your stuff? I love a large bag but find they can be heavy


----------



## Dextersmom

lindagofnyc said:


> Does the town hold all your stuff? I love a large bag but find they can be heavy



The Town is a great mid sized bag; it hold my wallet, keys, makeup bag, tissue, lipgloss, floss and compact easily.  It really holds a lot, not like the City, which I also love, but the Town is just so feminine and pretty, imo.


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you!!! 


Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!! Love love everything...





Dextersmom said:


> You look amazing....LOVE you bag and shoes and bracelets!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Day hobo, 2012 Cassis with Rose Gold hw (with Prada pumps and Hermes Kelly Extreme cuff)



Your bag is gorgeous!   Matches your bracelet and pumps perfectly!


----------



## Iamminda

lindagofnyc said:


> Does the town hold all your stuff? I love a large bag but find they can be heavy



I am using my Town today so I took pictures of what I have inside.   I don't use a big wallet though.  There's still room to spare.


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> I am using my Town today so I took pictures of what I have inside.   I don't use a big wallet though.  There's still room to spare.


So beautiful! Surprisingly it holds so many.....love all your LV slgs btw!!​


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful! Surprisingly it holds so many.....love all your LV slgs btw!!​



Thanks so much Auvina!  . I am quite addicted to LV SLGs.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I am using my Town today so I took pictures of what I have inside.   I don't use a big wallet though.  There's still room to spare.


Is it rose thulian?? 
Looks very impressive


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Is it rose thulian??
> Looks very impressive


Thanks  .  It's Red lipstick.  RT is on my wishlist.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks  .  It's Red lipstick.  RT is on my wishlist.


Thanks, on the first shot it looks like it, some pinkish raspberry undertones, but on the second it doesn't so i was confused... lovely red! 
I've made over my rose thulian... pix to follow...


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I am using my Town today so I took pictures of what I have inside.   I don't use a big wallet though.  There's still room to spare.


so iamminda, do you like LV?! HAAAAAA...this is awesome! I wouldn't have thought the Town fit this much ... you pack her well


----------



## pzammie

Here's what I had to choose from today:


----------



## lindagofnyc

Show off! Are these all city?


----------



## pzammie

Lol![emoji5]These are all Firsts!  My fave!


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Here's what I had to choose from today:
> View attachment 3460105



Beautiful collection, P.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> so iamminda, do you like LV?! HAAAAAA...this is awesome! I wouldn't have thought the Town fit this much ... you pack her well



Thanks K.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I am using my Town today so I took pictures of what I have inside.   I don't use a big wallet though.  There's still room to spare.



I love you Town IM, and wow are you organized!!


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> Here's what I had to choose from today:
> View attachment 3460105



So beautiful!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I love you Town IM, and wow are you organized!!


Thanks DM.  Any excuse to use/buy SLGs (lol).


----------



## muchstuff

At the airport last Thursday heading to the U.S, my marine courier, rouge theatre shrug and anis M/U clutch...thanks, s.tighe, for the wonderful visit, can't wait until you come north to Vancouver!


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> At the airport last Thursday heading to the U.S, my marine courier, rouge theatre shrug and anis M/U clutch...thanks, s.tighe, for the wonderful visit, can't wait until you come north to Vancouver!
> View attachment 3460286


Awwwwww. Thank YOU Ms. Much for taking time out of your family vacay to visit! Your family is... simply phenomenal. And no wonder with you at the helm. Ladies and gentlemen of tpf: you wanna see a petite gal who has more style per ounce than bleu cheese has calories? Look no further than Muchstuff. Lady is one bada$$ lil' individualist! So much love to you and yours, can't wait to do it again!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Awwwwww. Thank YOU Ms. Much for taking time out of your family vacay to visit! Your family is... simply phenomenal. And no wonder with you at the helm. Ladies and gentlemen of tpf: you wanna see a wee gal who has more style per ounce than bleu cheese has calories? Look no further than Muchstuff. Lady is one bada$$ lil' individualist. So much love to you and yours, can't wait to do it again!



At the risk of gushing, love you lots sister-friend!  You totally rock! (And yes, age difference aside, we were in fact separated at birth )...


----------



## Iamminda

How wonderful you got to meet s.tighe!   Love your colorful trio of Bbags.  Glad you had a good trip.  



muchstuff said:


> At the airport last Thursday heading to the U.S, my marine courier, rouge theatre shrug and anis M/U clutch...thanks, s.tighe, for the wonderful visit, can't wait until you come north to Vancouver!
> View attachment 3460286



How wonderful you got to meet muchstuff!  I totally believe you that she is one extraordinarily stylish gal!   



s.tighe said:


> Awwwwww. Thank YOU Ms. Much for taking time out of your family vacay to visit! Your family is... simply phenomenal. And no wonder with you at the helm. Ladies and gentlemen of tpf: you wanna see a petite gal who has more style per ounce than bleu cheese has calories? Look no further than Muchstuff. Lady is one bada$$ lil' individualist! So much love to you and yours, can't wait to do it again!


----------



## alla.miss

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition pearly bronze First (Hamilton chèvre leather[emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459473



Dear Kendie26! I got interested in the color of your first, which looks very unique. what's the official color name, if you know? If it's pearl bronze, it looks more grey, than brown irl, am I correct?


----------



## Kendie26

s.tighe said:


> Awwwwww. Thank YOU Ms. Much for taking time out of your family vacay to visit! Your family is... simply phenomenal. And no wonder with you at the helm. Ladies and gentlemen of tpf: you wanna see a petite gal who has more style per ounce than bleu cheese has calories? Look no further than Muchstuff. Lady is one bada$$ lil' individualist! So much love to you and yours, can't wait to do it again!





muchstuff said:


> At the airport last Thursday heading to the U.S, my marine courier, rouge theatre shrug and anis M/U clutch...thanks, s.tighe, for the wonderful visit, can't wait until you come north to Vancouver!
> View attachment 3460286


BEAUTIFUL colors in your pic muchstuff & that is SO AWESOME that you both got to meet in person!!!! Aw


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> Dear Kendie26! I got interested in the color of your first, which looks very unique. what's the official color name, if you know? If it's pearl bronze, it looks more grey, than brown irl, am I correct?


hi there alla.miss ~thank you & yes, you are correct....the color (in person) is absolutely more grey for sure. In certain light I guess you could see some slight hints of brown/bronze but the name can be confusing/misleading, as it is not the best descriptor being called "Pearly Bronze"...I did stumble across the same color but in a City size from Ann'sFabFinds...see link (hope I'm allowed to do this here for reference)
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...0706-01-balenciaga-pearly-bronze-classic-city


----------



## alla.miss

Kendie26 said:


> hi there alla.miss ~thank you & yes, you are correct....the color (in person) is absolutely more grey for sure. In certain light I guess you could see some slight hints of brown/bronze but the name can be confusing/misleading, as it is not the best descriptor being called "Pearly Bronze"...I did stumble across the same color but in a City size from Ann'sFabFinds...see link (hope I'm allowed to do this here for reference)
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...0706-01-balenciaga-pearly-bronze-classic-city


Thanks for sharing! 
Is it comparable to "gunmetal"?
Do you think this color can work as a good neutral?


----------



## mushashi415

Took my ink city  out to gym then picked up Chinese take out. She was just a puddle of softness [emoji43][emoji43]


----------



## Dextersmom

mushashi415 said:


> Took my ink city  out to gym then picked up Chinese take out. She was just a puddle of softness [emoji43][emoji43]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460575



Loving all of your gorgeous bags and this one is just amazing!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> At the airport last Thursday heading to the U.S, my marine courier, rouge theatre shrug and anis M/U clutch...thanks, s.tighe, for the wonderful visit, can't wait until you come north to Vancouver!
> View attachment 3460286



Lovely eyecandy, muchstuff!! Hope you had a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> Is it comparable to "gunmetal"?
> Do you think this color can work as a good neutral?



I think gunmetal is a good descriptor of the color ( but if you mean a Bal color named "gunmetal" I've  never seen 1 in person to compare)
I absolutely think it's an AWESOME neutral! I'm all about neutral colored bags!! Good luck[emoji256] & let me/us know if you get one[emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

mushashi415 said:


> Took my ink city  out to gym then picked up Chinese take out. She was just a puddle of softness [emoji43][emoji43]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460575



I want to kiss her! [emoji8]She looks exactly like my ink Twiggy! [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## alla.miss

Kendie26 said:


> I think gunmetal is a good descriptor of the color ( but if you mean a Bal color named "gunmetal" I've  never seen 1 in person to compare)
> I absolutely think it's an AWESOME neutral! I'm all about neutral colored bags!! Good luck[emoji256] & let me/us know if you get one[emoji106][emoji4]


oh, I just meant "gunmetal" as a color, not specifically bal color. but if it looks that gunmetal gray irl, it is even more amazing  
lucky you to have the first in this color! i've got to find one for me too.. i'm leaning towards a city.. and i have been crazy about deep grays lately


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> I want to kiss her! [emoji8]She looks exactly like my ink Twiggy! [emoji106][emoji4]


Can you comment on fading? I keep hearing that ink fades a lot but I love the colour...


----------



## piosavsfan

At work with my fav - BL with RGGH!


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> At work with my fav - BL with RGGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460934



BL is gorgeous especially with the RGGH!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Can you comment on fading? I keep hearing that ink fades a lot but I love the colour...


I have not had any fading issues but i rotate my bags frequently & I do my best to protect them from direct sunlight exposure


----------



## Kendie26

piosavsfan said:


> At work with my fav - BL with RGGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460934


this color drives me crazy in the very best sense!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> I have not had any fading issues but i rotate my bags frequently & I do my best to protect them from direct sunlight exposure


I'm looking at a weekender so it wouldn't get all that much use, comparatively...thanks for the intel!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> I'm looking at a weekender so it wouldn't get all that much use, comparatively...thanks for the intel!


Oooooo! Exciting! I think you'll love the color & chevre


----------



## piosavsfan

Kendie26 said:


> this color drives me crazy in the very best sense![emoji813]


Me too! I would love to have a 2nd bag in this color.


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> Me too! I would love to have a 2nd bag in this color.



Same here!   I have the City but would love to get a Day or Town too.  And a mini BL Keychain charm too .


----------



## Auvina15

piosavsfan said:


> At work with my fav - BL with RGGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460934


Gorgeous color, gorgeous HW, gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## iluvbags11

piosavsfan said:


> At work with my fav - BL with RGGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460934


I really love the color of your bag! Wow!


----------



## iluvbags11

pzammie said:


> Here's what I had to choose from today:
> View attachment 3460105


It will take forever for me to choose! Beautiful colors!


----------



## mushashi415

Dextersmom said:


> Loving all of your gorgeous bags and this one is just amazing!


Thank you boo. I have soft spot for purples. Xx



Kendie26 said:


> I want to kiss her! [emoji8]She looks exactly like my ink Twiggy! [emoji106][emoji4]


Aweee!!!! 



piosavsfan said:


> At work with my fav - BL with RGGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460934


Stunning!! 


Iamminda said:


> BL is gorgeous especially with the RGGH!



+1. RGGH is my fave hardware


----------



## mushashi415

I'm at volleyball practice with miss 06 Carmel  she is so yummy.


----------



## Kendie26

mushashi415 said:


> I'm at volleyball practice with miss 06 Carmel  she is so yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461606


Dreamy, utterly DREAMY One of my top fave colors of all time!


----------



## mushashi415

Kendie26 said:


> Dreamy, utterly DREAMY One of my top fave colors of all time!



Aweee. Thank you boo [emoji182]


----------



## Auvina15

mushashi415 said:


> I'm at volleyball practice with miss 06 Carmel  she is so yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461606


Beautiful neutral color!!! Amazing leather!


----------



## mushashi415

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful neutral color!!! Amazing leather!



Thank you boo. The leather is just super soft.[emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## mushashi415

I don't know if these count it's not a bag tho, just arrived after 5 years of patiently waiting.


----------



## Miss World

Iamminda said:


> I am using my Town today so I took pictures of what I have inside.   I don't use a big wallet though.  There's still room to spare.



Oh it fits so much. Love this shade of red too, so pretty. 



Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition pearly bronze First (Hamilton chèvre leather[emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459473



So nice! Wish Chevre leather was always an option. 



Iamminda said:


> I have 1 or 2 in each of the three sizes.  I think the Town is my favorite.  I started with a City though because that is the classic size that people recommend you start with.  The First holds more than I thought it would and I love the way it looks (the most ladylike look of the three in my opinion) but if I need to put something extra (say, a magazine), it won't fit.  The city can hold everything I need with extra room.  The town is the perfect size for my needs and I love the long strap.  good luck deciding and let us know.



So good to hear! Today was the first time i'd ever seen a Town bag in real life, and i fell in love straight away. It was black with giant 12 gold hardware. I liked the streamlined slim look of the bag without it looking too small. It fit more than the City Mini as well. Definitely cannot stop thinking about it. But still deciding between the Town or a City in Bleu Obscur as i just love City bags.


----------



## ksuromax

mushashi415 said:


> I don't know if these count it's not a bag tho, just arrived after 5 years of patiently waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462507
> View attachment 3462508


cooool!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

mushashi415 said:


> I don't know if these count it's not a bag tho, just arrived after 5 years of patiently waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462507
> View attachment 3462508


they count, they count....but holy smokes~ FIVE years>!!!!!???? You ARE patient "boo!" They look SUPER COOL


----------



## Dextersmom

mushashi415 said:


> I don't know if these count it's not a bag tho, just arrived after 5 years of patiently waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462507
> View attachment 3462508



Awesome boots!! Congrats!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Melted 04 chevre!


----------



## aksaiyo

SilverStCloud said:


> Melted 04 chevre!



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
It's beautiful!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Salut from Paris, mes cheries!
My Rose Thulian's travelled all the way with me to the most romantic city in the world! So happy to be back! Je suis morgan de toi, Paris!


----------



## LostInBal

Zoe C said:


> I'm on summer vacation. This is the Balenciaga I've been carrying around everywhere these days. It's excellent!
> View attachment 3459297



what a coincidence..


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Melted 04 chevre!


"melted" is quite the perfect word for your beauty....& she melts our hearts too just looking at her!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Salut from Paris, mes cheries!
> My Rose Thulian's travelled all the way with me to the most romantic city in the world! So happy to be back! Je suis morgan de toi, Paris!


Magnificent! Look at that IRRESISTABLE COLOR!! Enjoy your time in Paris you lucky gal !


----------



## dotty8

ksuromax said:


> Salut from Paris, mes cheries!
> My Rose Thulian's travelled all the way with me to the most romantic city in the world! So happy to be back! Je suis morgan de toi, Paris!



Beautiful  Yaay, and that Laduree charm


----------



## oliviamaurice

I have been in the mood for Balenciaga for the whole week. 
2013 ultra violet Town


	

		
			
		

		
	
2016 gris fossile City small


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Salut from Paris, mes cheries!
> My Rose Thulian's travelled all the way with me to the most romantic city in the world! So happy to be back! Je suis morgan de toi, Paris!



Hope that you will have a wonderful trip with your beautiful bag!!


----------



## Iamminda

oliviamaurice said:


> I have been in the mood for Balenciaga for the whole week.
> 2013 ultra violet Town
> View attachment 3463311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 gris fossile City small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463312



Wow, two pretty bags!  I am especially envious of the ultraviolet Town


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Salut from Paris, mes cheries!
> My Rose Thulian's travelled all the way with me to the most romantic city in the world! So happy to be back! Je suis morgan de toi, Paris!



Love this bag and the Laduree charm.   Have a great time in Paris -- celebrating your anniversary perhaps?  Enjoy!


----------



## Zoe C

aalinne_72 said:


> what a coincidence..
> 
> View attachment 3463246



Wow! I didn't have this one in my radar. I'll put it next on my reading list. 
Thanks Aalinne!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag and the Laduree charm.   Have a great time in Paris -- celebrating your anniversary perhaps?  Enjoy!


Thank you, Darling! 
Sort of advance celebration, kids have a week off at school, so we   decided to combine all in one


----------



## LostInBal

Zoe C said:


> Wow! I didn't have this one in my radar. I'll put it next on my reading list.
> Thanks Aalinne!!


This one is the spanish edition!!


----------



## oliviamaurice

Iamminda said:


> Wow, two pretty bags!  I am especially envious of the ultraviolet Town



Thank you Iamminda. The ultraviolet town was my first Bbag. Three years later I am still very much in love with the combination. Actually it was awful to hear that the town style has been discontinued.


----------



## Kendie26

oliviamaurice said:


> I have been in the mood for Balenciaga for the whole week.
> 2013 ultra violet Town
> View attachment 3463311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 gris fossile City small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463312


Oh yes LOVE these both....that ultra violet color is phenomenal!! Is the other a mini or the new small City? Hard to tell in pic) If it is the new small size, how are you liking it?


----------



## SilverStCloud

Eggplant First looking most vintagey at dinner tonight.


----------



## solitudelove

piosavsfan said:


> At work with my fav - BL with RGGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460934


I love this bag!!!!! I'm a sucker for the G21 hardware!!


----------



## Deco

SilverStCloud said:


> Eggplant First looking most vintagey at dinner tonight.


Silver, is this the 04 eggplant?  I only ask because I've never seen a shiny one.  Either way, I'm a sucker for all purples and yours is scrumptious.


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Eggplant First looking most vintagey at dinner tonight.



Such a pretty purple!


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday with my Town and silver Bal sandals (not sure you can see them).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my Town and silver Bal sandals (not sure you can see them).
> View attachment 3464229



Your Town looks great with your pretty outfit.  I really like the Town a lot.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Your Town looks great with your pretty outfit.  I really like the Town a lot.



Thanks IM.  We may be the last of the Town lovers.


----------



## DutchGirl007

oliviamaurice said:


> I have been in the mood for Balenciaga for the whole week.
> 2013 ultra violet Town
> View attachment 3463311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 gris fossile City small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463312



Just gorgeous pair, fave colors!!  I am so disappointed I was not aware of Balenciaga in 2013 - I too am lusting after the ultra violet bags!!  [emoji171]


----------



## DutchGirl007

SilverStCloud said:


> Eggplant First looking most vintagey at dinner tonight.



Gaaaaa another gorgeous color!!!  Love it!!!


----------



## oliviamaurice

Kendie26 said:


> Oh yes LOVE these both....that ultra violet color is phenomenal!! Is the other a mini or the new small City? Hard to tell in pic) If it is the new small size, how are you liking it?


Thank you, Kendie26. The gray one is the new small city. To be honest with you, shapewise I prefer the town to the small city. The town looks softer on me. The corners of the small city look quite rigid/old school/sharp for me. As for capacity I found that the town is able to hold more than the new small city. Even though I still like the new small city because of its colour, hardware, and long strap. Also I love Balenciaga offers a diversity of cities to be chosen. I own a black regular city and a blue mini city. When I feel that the regular city is too big and the mini city is too small, the middle size one would be the best option. I like the diversity. Sorry for my poor description. Hope you get the point I tried to explain.

BTW, I love the front pocket of the town because I can put my phone into it. Somehow the front pocket of the new small city is too small for a phone. I have to open the bag to answer the phone when I use the small city. (It's quite annoying. )



DutchGirl007 said:


> Just gorgeous pair, fave colors!!  I am so disappointed I was not aware of Balenciaga in 2013 - I too am lusting after the ultra violet bags!!  [emoji171]


Thank you, DutchGirl007. I had watched Balenciaga bags for about 10 years before I bought my first Bbag.   No need to feel disappointed that you missed the ultraviolet bags. They appear in the pre-loved market occasionally.


----------



## Kendie26

oliviamaurice said:


> Thank you, Kendie26. The gray one is the new small city. To be honest with you, shapewise I prefer the town to the small city. The town looks softer on me. The corners of the small city look quite rigid/old school/sharp for me. As for capacity I found that the town is able to hold more than the new small city. Even though I still like the new small city because of its colour, hardware, and long strap. Also I love Balenciaga offers a diversity of cities to be chosen. I own a black regular city and a blue mini city. When I feel that the regular city is too big and the mini city is too small, the middle size one would be the best option. I like the diversity. Sorry for my poor description. Hope you get the point I tried to explain.
> 
> BTW, I love the front pocket of the town because I can put my phone into it. Somehow the front pocket of the new small city is too small for a phone. I have to open the bag to answer the phone when I use the small city. (It's quite annoying. )
> 
> 
> Thank you, DutchGirl007. I had watched Balenciaga bags for about 10 years before I bought my first Bbag.   No need to feel disappointed that you missed the ultraviolet bags. They appear in the pre-loved market occasionally.


Haha I appreciate all of your info but I'm sorry if you aren't all that in love w/ the small City size???? Maybe you will start to like it more as it breaks in...but she is a beauty! I did see the size in real life a few weeks back but was curious how someone who has the bag is actually liking it. Thanks for reply!


----------



## oliviamaurice

Kendie26 said:


> Haha I appreciate all of your info but I'm sorry if you aren't all that in love w/ the small City size???? Maybe you will start to like it more as it breaks in...but she is a beauty! I did see the size in real life a few weeks back but was curious how someone who has the bag is actually liking it. Thanks for reply!


Haha sorry for giving you that impression. I am still in love with the gray one. It's hard to describe my feeling toward it. It could be like that you know all the shortcomings of your husband, but you still love him. The ultraviolet town is more like a dream. To own the one is like "A dream come true".


----------



## iiheartbags

First time out with my violet prune town today [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Bleu Lavande (my first Bbag -- the one that drew me into this wonderful world of Bals and led me to meet all you lovely B ladies/gents).  Happy Sunday!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Bleu Lavande (my first Bbag -- the one that drew me into this wonderful world of Bals and led me to meet all you lovely B ladies/gents).  Happy Sunday!


Supercalifragilistic!!!!!....1 of my all-time favorite pics to drool over dear friend! She draws me in too!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

iiheartbags said:


> View attachment 3464492
> 
> First time out with my violet prune town today [emoji173]️



Your Town is beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Bleu Lavande (my first Bbag -- the one that drew me into this wonderful world of Bals and led me to meet all you lovely B ladies/gents).  Happy Sunday!



Your bag is so stunning, there are really no words to describe its beauty.  So happy you are showing her off, IM!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my rose gold hip,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 as I'm heading off for a long walk on the beach.


----------



## Phiomega

My small city metal edge in chocolate brown...
I use it for travel to Singapore and got compliment from my work colleague. And I believe I always got some admiring or envious glance when I go out with this. 




Love how this bag is edgy but still office appropriate!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Your bag is so stunning, there are really no words to describe its beauty.  So happy you are showing her off, IM!!





Kendie26 said:


> Supercalifragilistic!!!!!....1 of my all-time favorite pics to drool over dear friend! She draws me in too!!!



Thank you kindly!  Yep, thanks to this lovely bag, I met you two lovelies .


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my rose gold hip,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I'm heading off for a long walk on the beach.



Love your hip!  You look lovely even just going out to exercise  -- how do you do it dear DM?


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> My small city metal edge in chocolate brown...
> I use it for travel to Singapore and got compliment from my work colleague. And I believe I always got some admiring or envious glance when I go out with this.
> 
> View attachment 3464556
> 
> 
> Love how this bag is edgy but still office appropriate!



This is quite a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thank you kindly!  Yep, thanks to this lovely bag, I met you two lovelies .



Lucky us!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love your hip!  You look lovely even just going out to exercise  -- how do you do it dear DM?



You are a darling, IM!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> My small city metal edge in chocolate brown...
> I use it for travel to Singapore and got compliment from my work colleague. And I believe I always got some admiring or envious glance when I go out with this.
> 
> View attachment 3464556
> 
> 
> Love how this bag is edgy but still office appropriate!


I adore brown w/ gold hw....yours is FANTASTIC!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Decophile said:


> Silver, is this the 04 eggplant?  I only ask because I've never seen a shiny one.  Either way, I'm a sucker for all purples and yours is scrumptious.


Hi Decophile, yes... this is the 04 Eggplant. Here is a photo of my Eggplant First and City. Both are slightly shiny, with the First a little more so than the City... maybe because the First has been less worn than the City.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty purple!


Thank you, lamminda. Eggplant really is one of Bal's best purples ever! [emoji171]


----------



## SilverStCloud

DutchGirl007 said:


> Gaaaaa another gorgeous color!!!  Love it!!!


Thanks, Dutch girl007! Here's another pic of the Eggplant leather taken under natural light.


----------



## DutchGirl007

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, Dutch girl007! Here's another pic of the Eggplant leather taken under natural light.



Sooooooo beautiful!!!  I've been looking for months , I know why I can't find any -- no one wants to part with these beauties [emoji171][emoji177][emoji171]


----------



## Deco

SilverStCloud said:


> Hi Decophile, yes... this is the 04 Eggplant. Here is a photo of my Eggplant First and City. Both are slightly shiny, with the First a little more so than the City... maybe because the First has been less worn than the City.


----------



## Deco

DutchGirl007 said:


> Sooooooo beautiful!!!  I've been looking for months , I know why I can't find any -- no one wants to part with these beauties [emoji171][emoji177][emoji171]


I've bought and sold dozens of bags, but my biggest regret is selling an exquisite minty mint Eggplant City.  No one wants to part with Eggplant, and those who have, are still kicking themselves.


----------



## ksuromax

God, I have to catch up on so many posts!! Popped in for a quick share - my Rose Thulian Day is having fun  (true work-horse!!)


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> God, I have to catch up on so many posts!! Popped in for a quick share - my Rose Thulian Day is having fun  (true work-horse!!)



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Metal Plate City today.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> God, I have to catch up on so many posts!! Popped in for a quick share - my Rose Thulian Day is having fun  (true work-horse!!)



Glad to hear your RT Day is serving you well on this trip.   Hope you are having a great vacation.  Is that a Disney castle or some other castle?  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3464963



So elegant looking!   Love your bag (it's on my ever growing wishlist).   Hope you have a great Monday.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> God, I have to catch up on so many posts!! Popped in for a quick share - my Rose Thulian Day is having fun  (true work-horse!!)


Lovely! How beautiful! Hope you are all having the time of your life! Pre-anniversary trip celebration?! Your Day adds a great spark to this pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3464963


Lovely as always & that blouse is beautiful...LOVE the colors/style,etc...Love you!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Glad to hear your RT Day is serving you well on this trip.   Hope you are having a great vacation.  Is that a Disney castle or some other castle?  Enjoy!


Yep, Disneyland


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Lovely! How beautiful! Hope you are all having the time of your life! Pre-anniversary trip celebration?! Your Day adds a great spark to this pic!


It's all mixed kids have a week break at school, i haven't been off for ages and yes, pre-anny fun  
I am quite surprised to find how durable, bullet-proof this bag turned out to be! I don't baby it, and it's always LOADED, absolutely amazing quality!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, Dutch girl007! Here's another pic of the Eggplant leather taken under natural light.


Sooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Lovely as always & that blouse is beautiful...LOVE the colors/style,etc...Love you!





Iamminda said:


> So elegant looking!   Love your bag (it's on my ever growing wishlist).   Hope you have a great Monday.



Thank you so much, my lovely and precious Balenciaga beauties.


----------



## Dextersmom

Switched my bag and shoes and am 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 heading out again to a meeting and business dinner with DH.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Switched my bag and shoes and am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heading out again to a meeting and business dinner with DH.



Another nice look.   Pretty clutch -- is it black?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Another nice look.   Pretty clutch -- is it black?



Thanks IM!  Yes my clutch is black.


----------



## cat1967

Today I am wearing my PT Anthracite RGGH.  I love this bag so much.


----------



## Just Violet

Been busy for few days, but today i can share some details!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Been busy for few days, but today i can share some details!!!
> View attachment 3465470



Wow, those shoes are amazing!   And I love all your purple goodness.  What color is your hobo?  Love it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Been busy for few days, but today i can share some details!!!
> View attachment 3465470



Really beautiful colors JV!!


----------



## piosavsfan

Iamminda said:


> Bleu Lavande (my first Bbag -- the one that drew me into this wonderful world of Bals and led me to meet all you lovely B ladies/gents).  Happy Sunday!


BL was my first too! I ended up with 5 more within a year!


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Wow, those shoes are amazing!   And I love all your purple goodness.  What color is your hobo?  Love it.



Thanks hun! It's 08 sapphire 



Dextersmom said:


> Really beautiful colors JV!!



Thanks indeed


----------



## Dextersmom

RG Rose Thulian City today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3465867



Love this bag!   You look great as usual .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag!   You look great as usual .



Thank you my friend!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Just Violet said:


> Been busy for few days, but today i can share some details!!!
> View attachment 3465470



[emoji171] Takes my breath away! [emoji171]


----------



## DutchGirl007

Bleu O[emoji170]bscur
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3466874


----------



## Kendie26

Ha & oops [emoji16]-I posted this in wrong thread ( sept/oct  purchases)... Got her earlier this spring-my Papier  mini A4 zip around


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3465867



You wear pinks & red so well DM dearest![emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ha & oops [emoji16]-I posted this in wrong thread ( sept/oct  purchases)... Got her earlier this spring-my Papier  mini A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467518



Looks great on you.  Like your attire!  Loving your mod shots!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You wear pinks & red so well DM dearest![emoji7][emoji8]



Thanks Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ha & oops [emoji16]-I posted this in wrong thread ( sept/oct  purchases)... Got her earlier this spring-my Papier  mini A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467518



Lovely bag and dress on lovely you.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely bag and dress on lovely you.





Iamminda said:


> Looks great on you.  Like your attire!  Loving your mod shots!


Thank you dear beauties!


----------



## AECornell

Sorbet GSH City at the park today. Been basically wearing this bag nonstop since I got it!


----------



## pzammie

2013 Ultraviolet First[emoji7][emoji171]


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> 2013 Ultraviolet First[emoji7][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468275
> View attachment 3468276



This color is just gorgeous!   You have a beautiful collection of Firsts!


----------



## Iamminda

AECornell said:


> Sorbet GSH City at the park today. Been basically wearing this bag nonstop since I got it!
> 
> View attachment 3468250



Cute pic!  Love sorbet.


----------



## ksuromax

Absolutely stunning!!


pzammie said:


> 2013 Ultraviolet First[emoji7][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468275
> View attachment 3468276


----------



## ksuromax

Follow me...


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> 2013 Ultraviolet First[emoji7][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468275
> View attachment 3468276


You and your gorgeous bag are looking sassy and beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Follow me...



What a gorgeous shot with your RT Day...I love it!!


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> 2013 Ultraviolet First[emoji7][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468275
> View attachment 3468276


WOWEE you photograph BEAUTIFULLY pzammie!!! I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!! My curls always feel so frizzy but your are perfect! THat Ultraviolet color is AMAZING! You wear her so very well!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Follow me...


Now THAT is 1 hell-of-a PHENOMENAL, once in a lifetime pic!!! OMG this is definitely 1 of my very favorite pics EVER on tPF....you go sweet Mama!!! No doubt you've been having a wonderful time & spreading joy to everyone who lays eyes on your pretty rose thulian Day!!  THANKS FOR POSTING THIS MAGICAL PIC!! (can you tell i like it?! haha)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Now THAT is 1 hell-of-a PHENOMENAL, once in a lifetime pic!!! OMG this is definitely 1 of my very favorite pics EVER on tPF....you go sweet Mama!!! No doubt you've been having a wonderful time & spreading joy to everyone who lays eyes on your pretty rose thulian Day!!  THANKS FOR POSTING THIS MAGICAL PIC!! (can you tell i like it?! haha)


Merci bien


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Follow me...



Gorgeous picture.   And love your Day.   Enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## pzammie

Thanks girls![emoji8]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

pzammie said:


> 2013 Ultraviolet First[emoji7][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468275
> View attachment 3468276



Wow, ultra beautiful!!!!


----------



## Deco

AECornell said:


> Sorbet GSH City at the park today. Been basically wearing this bag nonstop since I got it!
> 
> View attachment 3468250


I love everything about this photo.


----------



## pzammie

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE you photograph BEAUTIFULLY pzammie!!! I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!! My curls always feel so frizzy but your are perfect! THat Ultraviolet color is AMAZING! You wear her so very well!



So kind of you Kendie26!  Thanks for your compliments.  I struggle with my curls all the time-periodically straightening them with Brazilian treatments, etc.  But I hate the chemical straightening process so I'm trying to embrace the curls  Been using Phyto shampoo/conditioner/and curl cream lately and really like these plant-based products!  Give 'em a try!


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> So kind of you Kendie26!  Thanks for your compliments.  I struggle with my curls all the time-periodically straightening them with Brazilian treatments, etc.  But I hate the chemical straightening process so I'm trying to embrace the curls  Been using Phyto shampoo/conditioner/and curl cream lately and really like these plant-based products!  Give 'em a try!


I'm same as you & have also had 3 brazilian keratin treatments....love the results but hate the chemicals.....I was at salon today & my stylist ALWAYS says "embrace the curls girl"....just like you said!! Life is much easier that way. YOURS ARE GORGEOUS!!! And thanks for Phyto tip.


----------



## Zoe C

I travel today, so it's time to take my Bleu Obscur Work out. Here it is with its partner in crime


----------



## SilverStCloud

03 PH Black First. This is the version with the extra long strap which is so much comfier to wear!


----------



## Kendie26

Zoe C said:


> I travel today, so it's time to take my Bleu Obscur Work out. Here it is with its partner in crime
> View attachment 3469699



That blue just gets me every time I see it especially w/gorgeous gold hardware! [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> 03 PH Black First. This is the version with the extra long strap which is so much comfier to wear!



Lucky you dear woman! She looks brand new! [emoji93][emoji173]️


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> Lucky you dear woman! She looks brand new! [emoji93][emoji173]️


Thanks, Kendie! She really is in great condition. Here are some mod shots to show where the bag sits on me with this longer strap. But, please bear in mind.... I am a total shortie! I'm about 5 feet 1.


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, Kendie! She really is in great condition. Here are some mod shots to show where the bag sits on me with this longer strap. But, please bear in mind.... I am a total shortie! I'm about 5 feet 1.


GREAT mods...LOVE !!! Your hair is beautiful!! I have 2 Firsts w/ regular/shorter strap so I like seeing yours with longer strap & it would fall similarly on me since I'm 5'3" ....thanks SilverStCloud!


----------



## Dextersmom

So beautiful and smooshy!!



SilverStCloud said:


> 03 PH Black First. This is the version with the extra long strap which is so much comfier to wear!


----------



## Dextersmom

Zoe C said:


> I travel today, so it's time to take my Bleu Obscur Work out. Here it is with its partner in crime
> View attachment 3469699



So beautiful!!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> 03 PH Black First. This is the version with the extra long strap which is so much comfier to wear!



This is just gorgeous!   I love the way it looks on you with the long strap.


----------



## Zoe C

Kendie26 said:


> That blue just gets me every time I see it especially w/gorgeous gold hardware! [emoji173]️[emoji7]



Thank you dear Kendie! You're so nice! 

I'm not a golden-anything girl but I fell in love with this bag from the first moment exactly for the combo blue-gold. I was looking for the wallet to match but I could only find it in silver.


----------



## oliviamaurice

Into purples this weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

oliviamaurice said:


> Into purples this weekend.



Your town is beautiful!   Can you please tell me what color it is?  Thx


----------



## Bluebottle

[emoji7]they all looking beautiful


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, Kendie! She really is in great condition. Here are some mod shots to show where the bag sits on me with this longer strap. But, please bear in mind.... I am a total shortie! I'm about 5 feet 1.


Wish I had that strap!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Great mod shots silverstcloud & beautiful 03 PH First!!!


----------



## Kendie26

oliviamaurice said:


> Into purples this weekend.


Awesome mods....adore your Town....oh that color is glorious!!!


----------



## Gurke

I'm wearing my first ever Balenciaga today for the first time: black Velo w/ silver hardware. Love it!


----------



## solitudelove

Zoe C said:


> I travel today, so it's time to take my Bleu Obscur Work out. Here it is with its partner in crime
> View attachment 3469699


Love the blue duo!!!!!


----------



## Zoe C

solitudelove said:


> Love the blue duo!!!!!



Thank you so much for your words!


----------



## julietoscar

I took my 2013 Cigare Fonce City out for a spin today. She has gotten really slouchy over the last couple of years. Here she is posing next to my dog


----------



## oliviamaurice

Iamminda said:


> Your town is beautiful!   Can you please tell me what color it is?  Thx


Thank you. It's 2013 ultraviolet. Last weekend it was quite cloudy. I guess the natural light calmed the pop-up purple down. 


Bluebottle said:


> [emoji7]they all looking beautiful





Kendie26 said:


> Awesome mods....adore your Town....oh that color is glorious!!!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Dextersmom

julietoscar said:


> I took my 2013 Cigare Fonce City out for a spin today. She has gotten really slouchy over the last couple of years. Here she is posing next to my dog
> 
> View attachment 3470690



Oh....that is a beautiful color!


----------



## Dextersmom

Gurke said:


> I'm wearing my first ever Balenciaga today for the first time: black Velo w/ silver hardware. Love it!



Congrats!!  I love Velo's!  Post a pic if you have the time.


----------



## Dextersmom

Dextersmom said:


> Congrats!!  I love Velo's!  Post a pic if you have the time.


----------



## Kendie26

julietoscar said:


> I took my 2013 Cigare Fonce City out for a spin today. She has gotten really slouchy over the last couple of years. Here she is posing next to my dog
> 
> View attachment 3470690


YUMMY!! Brown lover here.....yours is 1 of my favorite Bal colors ever & I love your doggie's coat color too....he/she is a beauty!!


----------



## Kendie26

Black Work w/GS2-HW....beyond soft [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

oliviamaurice said:


> Thank you. It's 2013 ultraviolet. Last weekend it was quite cloudy. I guess the natural light calmed the pop-up purple down.


Thanks for the info.  I have seen a couple of pics of ultraviolet here recently and I am officially in love with it .


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Black Work w/GS2-HW....beyond soft [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470969



Definitely beyond soft and beyond luscious!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Definitely beyond soft and beyond luscious!


Merci my sister friend! If you lined up all my Bals & blindfolded me (or anyone else) everyone would agree she's THE softest for sure.
Hope all is well with you


----------



## Zoe C

Kendie26 said:


> Black Work w/GS2-HW....beyond soft [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470969



OMG! This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Zoe C said:


> OMG! This bag is gorgeous!


Aw, many kind thanks Zoe!! I always loved that name & I dig the saying in your avatar!


----------



## julietoscar

Dextersmom said:


> Oh....that is a beautiful color!



Thank you, it's kind of a mahogany brown, a colour which I haven't seen for a while.



Kendie26 said:


> YUMMY!! Brown lover here.....yours is 1 of my favorite Bal colors ever & I love your doggie's coat color too....he/she is a beauty!!



Thanks, Kendie! My dog is a Pomeranian and is super fluffy (also sheds like crazy!!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Black Work w/GS2-HW....beyond soft [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470969



It looks so beautiful and slouchy!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the info.  I have seen a couple of pics of ultraviolet here recently and I am officially in love with it .


+1
Me too!


----------



## Kendie26

julietoscar said:


> Thank you, it's kind of a mahogany brown, a colour which I haven't seen for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kendie! My dog is a Pomeranian and is super fluffy (also sheds like crazy!!)





Dextersmom said:


> It looks so beautiful and slouchy!!


Thanks ladies! Your Pom has fabulous hair (I get the shedding part though!)...& poses so nice w/ your Bal!
DM~thank you & yes my Work slouches like crazy....more like she "plops!"


----------



## Zoe C

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, many kind thanks Zoe!! I always loved that name & I dig the saying in your avatar!



Thanks Kendie, you're such a cute!! 
I love the name too, actually it is my dog's, because I like it too much!!
My avatar is a mantra I love and like repeating when I have the chance. I am glad you find something on it too.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Black Work w/GS2-HW....beyond soft [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470969


Yes she looks divine!!! Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## pzammie

2013 Ultraviolet First[emoji171]


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> View attachment 3472475
> 
> 2013 Ultraviolet First[emoji171]



I am in love with your bag, P!   Beautiful!


----------



## pzammie

Thanks Iamminda!  I really have been enjoying it. [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> View attachment 3472475
> 
> 2013 Ultraviolet First[emoji171]


truly beautiful pics of you & your bags...who is your handy dandy photographer? They do a TERRIFIC job!!!


----------



## Kendie26




----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3472585



Pretty!  Is this Ms Pinky?


----------



## pzammie

Kendie26 said:


> truly beautiful pics of you & your bags...who is your handy dandy photographer? They do a TERRIFIC job!!!



Haha!  Hubby![emoji4]I'll give him ur compliment!


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> View attachment 3472475
> 
> 2013 Ultraviolet First[emoji171]



Your bag is very special and you wear her beautifully!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3472585



THIS bag of yours should be in the Balenciaga Hall of Fame, my friend!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

On the way to the office with Rouge Theatre City. Love how her vintagey red pops so beautifully.


----------



## Stuart Rowe

This is a great forum. Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> On the way to the office with Rouge Theatre City. Love how her vintagey red pops so beautifully.



This is so beautiful -- definitely an HG!   May I ask if it took long to find this RT in such superb condition?    Thanks


----------



## Dextersmom

Beautiful!!! 



SilverStCloud said:


> On the way to the office with Rouge Theatre City. Love how her vintagey red pops so beautifully.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  Is this Ms Pinky?





Dextersmom said:


> THIS bag of yours should be in the Balenciaga Hall of Fame, my friend!!





SilverStCloud said:


> On the way to the office with Rouge Theatre City. Love how her vintagey red pops so beautifully.





Stuart Rowe said:


> This is a great forum. Thanks!


Hi everyone & thank you!
Iamminda~yes, it's my pink babe! The limited edition embossed lizard to celebrate Bal's 10th year anniversary.
DM~that's so sweet....I always feel lucky when I pull her out to carry her.
SilverStCloud~ BAM, there she is!! I'd love to see your RT next to my RT First just out of curiousity. I love my First but wish I had your CIty size in RT.
Stuart Rowe~Welcome to the Bal forum! Such an amazing group of folks here....hope to "see" you again soon!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> This is so beautiful -- definitely an HG!   May I ask if it took long to find this RT in such superb condition?    Thanks


Yes!!! It took years. But all my Bal oldies have taken me years to hunt down. Patience and perseverance truly is key. And definitely a big dash of luck too!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> Hi everyone & thank you!
> Iamminda~yes, it's my pink babe! The limited edition embossed lizard to celebrate Bal's 10th year anniversary.
> DM~that's so sweet....I always feel lucky when I pull her out to carry her.
> SilverStCloud~ BAM, there she is!! I'd love to see your RT next to my RT First just out of curiousity. I love my First but wish I had your CIty size in RT.
> Stuart Rowe~Welcome to the Bal forum! Such an amazing group of folks here....hope to "see" you again soon!


I feel the same way about my 03 Rouge First. I would love to compare it to a 03 Rouge City just for the heck of it too! Lol.


----------



## pzammie

Dextersmom said:


> Your bag is very special and you wear her beautifully!



Thanks Dextersmom![emoji8]


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> On the way to the office with Rouge Theatre City. Love how her vintagey red pops so beautifully.


Wow, fantastic condition!


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> On the way to the office with Rouge Theatre City. Love how her vintagey red pops so beautifully.


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

pzammie said:


> View attachment 3472475
> 
> 2013 Ultraviolet First[emoji171]


Lovely!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3472585


Absolutely beautiful!!! Very unique!


----------



## pzammie

Auvina15 said:


> Lovely!



Thanks Auvina[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!! Very unique!


Thanks dear friend! I had to do a doubletake as I think you changed your avatar to a pic of all those glorious bags!


----------



## ksuromax

Officially mine!  lol
2016 Chevre city with iridescent hw


----------



## ksuromax

This one should be a better resolution and show the beauty of my baby


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> This one should be a better resolution and show the beauty of my baby



I love this one so much -- simply spectacular!  Well worth the wait!   What a special anniversary bag


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this one so much -- simply spectacular!  Well worth the wait!   What a special anniversary bag


She is, indeed  
Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Officially mine!  lol
> 2016 Chevre city with iridescent hw



WOW!!!  What a fabulous bag ksuromax!! Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> WOW!!!  What a fabulous bag ksuromax!! Congrats on this beauty!


Thank you, Dear


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> Officially mine!  lol
> 2016 Chevre city with iridescent hw



Wow... Very interesting colors!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks dear friend! I had to do a doubletake as I think you changed your avatar to a pic of all those glorious bags!


I picked some of my most special bags other night so my daughter could take a picture of them for my new avatar!!!(her idea)


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Officially mine!  lol
> 2016 Chevre city with iridescent hw


Wow it's stunning!!!! Love love it... Huge congrats to you ksuromax!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Officially mine!  lol
> 2016 Chevre city with iridescent hw





ksuromax said:


> This one should be a better resolution and show the beauty of my baby



Wow but wait! Are my eyes deceiving me?! These are 2 different bags right? The first one looks turquoise-Y on my iPhone? Lovely either way but if you got 2...WOWEE mama!!![emoji106][emoji8][emoji322]


----------



## ksuromax

I bet, all is fine with your eyes, it' my phone camera who sucks, it looked ok in the phone, but when I opened it in my laptop and saw that horrid blurry photo it was already closed for editing, so I posted one more shot in a better quality


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> This one should be a better resolution and show the beauty of my baby



Wear it well, girl! [emoji91]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I bet, all is fine with your eyes, it' my phone camera who sucks, it looked ok in the phone, but when I opened it in my laptop and saw that horrid blurry photo it was already closed for editing, so I posted one more shot in a better quality


HA, ok because I thought you got 2!!! The black version looks awesome! Rainbow is perfect....it kind of goes with the anniversary/birthday theme you have going on!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> HA, ok because I thought you got 2!!! The black version looks awesome! Rainbow is perfect....it kind of goes with the anniversary/birthday theme you have going on!!


Absolutely!


----------



## DutchGirl007

My new Small City, silver edge, chèvre - out for its first weekend party [emoji322]. Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> My new Small City, silver edge, chèvre - out for its first weekend party [emoji322]. Have a great weekend ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474525



Looks great -- really love the silver edge!  Enjoy your weekend too.


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Black Work w/GS2-HW....beyond soft [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470969





pzammie said:


> View attachment 3472475
> 
> 2013 Ultraviolet First[emoji171]





Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3472585





SilverStCloud said:


> On the way to the office with Rouge Theatre City. Love how her vintagey red pops so beautifully.





ksuromax said:


> This one should be a better resolution and show the beauty of my baby



So many fabulous bags!!!!!! Love them all!!


----------



## Just Violet

Tropical touch for this weekend!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

I've quite been enjoying using this lovely 2013 Cigare Fonce the last few weeks


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> My new Small City, silver edge, chèvre - out for its first weekend party [emoji322]. Have a great weekend ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474525



So beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Tropical touch for this weekend!!
> View attachment 3474657



A treat for the eyes JV!!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> I've quite been enjoying using this lovely 2013 Cigare Fonce the last few weeks
> 
> View attachment 3474696



I love your bag!!  This is one I regret not buying.


----------



## SilverStCloud

jeanstohandbags said:


> I've quite been enjoying using this lovely 2013 Cigare Fonce the last few weeks
> 
> View attachment 3474696


Fabulous texture!


----------



## ksuromax

Absolutely stunning!!! 


Just Violet said:


> Tropical touch for this weekend!!
> View attachment 3474657


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!





Dextersmom said:


> A treat for the eyes JV!!



Thanks girls [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Tropical touch for this weekend!!
> View attachment 3474657



So pretty JV!  Loving all the beautiful blues.


----------



## Iamminda

jeanstohandbags said:


> I've quite been enjoying using this lovely 2013 Cigare Fonce the last few weeks
> 
> View attachment 3474696



Great looking bag there!


----------



## Dextersmom

Planning to use my RG Rose Thulian City all weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Planning to use my RG Rose Thulian City all weekend.
> View attachment 3475325



Love this bag!  I want that t shirt


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Planning to use my RG Rose Thulian City all weekend. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475325


I love your booties!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag!  I want that t shirt



Thanks IM!  My tee is Wildfox and all of their pieces are so soft and cozy.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> I love your booties!



Thank you rx!! They are Aquatalia are they are so comfy.


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> So pretty JV!  Loving all the beautiful blues.


 thank you sweetie!!!



Dextersmom said:


> Planning to use my RG Rose Thulian City all weekend.
> View attachment 3475325


Fabulous as always


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Planning to use my RG Rose Thulian City all weekend.
> View attachment 3475325



You are forever Super cute & chic! I want that tee & I'm also major fan of aquatalia boots... Most comfy boots around![emoji106][emoji8][emoji152]


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> thank you sweetie!!!
> 
> 
> Fabulous as always



Thank you JV!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You are forever Super cute & chic! I want that tee & I'm also major fan of aquatalia boots... Most comfy boots around![emoji106][emoji8][emoji152]



Thank you Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

My current fave (obviously) Rose Thulian City. This color just makes me happy.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> My current fave (obviously) Rose Thulian City. This color just makes me happy.
> View attachment 3476093


 and me!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> My current fave (obviously) Rose Thulian City. This color just makes me happy.
> View attachment 3476093



The colors of your entire outfit make me happy!  Love that sky blue tank with the white skirt and of course, Miss RT.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> The colors of your entire outfit make me happy!  Love that sky blue tank with the white skirt and of course, Miss RT.



Thank you IM!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> My current fave (obviously) Rose Thulian City. This color just makes me happy.
> View attachment 3476093


Absolutely beautiful! Love your skirt too!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Tropical touch for this weekend!!
> View attachment 3474657


What a stunner!! Love all the accessories, especially those shoes are killer!!!


----------



## Auvina15

jeanstohandbags said:


> I've quite been enjoying using this lovely 2013 Cigare Fonce the last few weeks
> 
> View attachment 3474696


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Planning to use my RG Rose Thulian City all weekend.
> View attachment 3475325


So chic!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So chic!





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Love your skirt too!



Thank you for your kind words Auvina!!


----------



## l.ch.

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3472585



I saw a young lady with this bag in Saturday! So I came to this forum to drool over your beautiful balenciagas ladies! Every time I see one on the street I love it, but when I try to buy one I'm always underwhelmed. Why, oh why can't I find a color/version that sweeps me off my feet!


----------



## Kendie26

l.ch. said:


> I saw a young lady with this bag in Saturday! So I came to this forum to drool over your beautiful balenciagas ladies! Every time I see one on the street I love it, but when I try to buy one I'm always underwhelmed. Why, oh why can't I find a color/version that sweeps me off my feet!


Hopefully you will be swept away someday when you see the right Bal for you!


----------



## Kendie26

Bal Papier mini A4 zip around .. I wear on shoulder, Crossbody & in crook of arm


----------



## ksuromax

The Beauty and the Bag! 


Kendie26 said:


> Bal Papier mini A4 zip around .. I wear on shoulder, Crossbody & in crook of arm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476718
> View attachment 3476719


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Bal Papier mini A4 zip around .. I wear on shoulder, Crossbody & in crook of arm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476718
> View attachment 3476719



I love it!!  Your bag and darling outfit!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Bluette Town today.


----------



## ksuromax

Nothing can beat the smell of gorgeous leather! Still carrying my new baby


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Bluette Town today.
> View attachment 3476767


A Lovely bag and a Lovely girl! Win-win combo


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Nothing can beat the smell of gorgeous leather! Still carrying my new baby



I can stare at that gorgeous iridescent hardware all day!   Hey, are those all your perfume bottles?   You must smell so good all the time.  I am so lazy that it's a good day when I remember to use deodorant (lol).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I can stare at that gorgeous iridescent hardware all day!   Hey, are those all your perfume bottles?   You must smell so good all the time.  I am so lazy that it's a good day when I remember to use deodorant (lol).


It's about 5% of my collection, I have more than 200 (2 hundred, yes) scents, these are the ones I use regularly at the moment


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Bluette Town today.
> View attachment 3476767



Gorgeous you!  You know I love the Town bag and yours is just so pretty.  It must be another hot day for you too -- we are up to 95 degrees (higher inland).  Yikes!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Bal Papier mini A4 zip around .. I wear on shoulder, Crossbody & in crook of arm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476718
> View attachment 3476719



Your mod shots are great!  Beautiful bag and I am loving that cool top (denim-like?).


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> It's about 5% of my collection, I have more than 200 (2 hundred, yes) scents, these are the ones I use regularly at the moment



Wow!  I bow down to you my perfume queen!  Do you have one or two top favorite?  Like I said, you must smell so darn good all the time


----------



## ksuromax

Lol, I am afraid my head will not fit another crown!!! 
Yes, seasonal favourites, lighter for spring/summer and heavier for autumn/winter. My all around faves probably are CK Euphorie and Chanel Allure Sensuelle, but I don't wear them every day 
I was a die-hard collector till I built my collection and stuffed my closet. Yes, I do have a separate closet full of bottles.


Iamminda said:


> Wow!  I bow down to you my perfume queen!  Do you have one or two top favorite?  Like I said, you must smell so darn good all the time


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Nothing can beat the smell of gorgeous leather! Still carrying my new baby


Super gorgeous & CREATIVE!!  Say what though> 200+ perfumes>!!!!!??? You go mama


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> The Beauty and the Bag!





Dextersmom said:


> I love it!!  Your bag and darling outfit!





Iamminda said:


> Your mod shots are great!  Beautiful bag and I am loving that cool top (denim-like?).


Now that is funny ksuromax! Thanks so very much for that laugh & overly generous title/compliment!
Thanks DM, today is first day weather got cooler (down into the 50's overnight) & quite cool today.
Iamminda~thank you & the top is from some trendy local shop that I took my BFF's daughter to for her birthday. I totally forget the brand name but it's something that the youngin's would prob know


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Bluette Town today.
> View attachment 3476767


adore it ALL...I'm jealous of that BLuette color (& your skirt of course!)


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Nothing can beat the smell of gorgeous leather! Still carrying my new baby



Your new beauty is so amazing!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> adore it ALL...I'm jealous of that BLuette color (& your skirt of course!)





ksuromax said:


> A Lovely bag and a Lovely girl! Win-win combo





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous you!  You know I love the Town bag and yours is just so pretty.  It must be another hot day for you too -- we are up to 95 degrees (higher inland).  Yikes!



Thank you darlings!!  
IM, it is so hot! 92 at the beach and over 100 inland where I am currently.  Too hot to wear the 2 beautiful Vince cardigans I bought at Nordstrom last week during triple points days.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you darlings!!
> IM, it is so hot! 92 at the beach and over 100 inland where I am currently.  Too hot to wear the 2 beautiful Vince cardigans I bought at Nordstrom last week during triple points days.



Two reasons to look forward to the colder weather


----------



## SilverStCloud

Was feeling quite stressed out with work this morning, and so it made sense to try and fight the blues with the awesomeness that is the 03 Rouge City!

Here she is all snuggled against my lap.


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Was feeling quite stressed out with work this morning, and so it made sense to try and fight the blues with the awesomeness that is the 03 Rouge City!
> 
> Here she is all snuggled against my lap.


Gorgeous!  I am doubly envious that you have both this red beauty and RT .  Hope you are feeling less stressed now/soon.


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Was feeling quite stressed out with work this morning, and so it made sense to try and fight the blues with the awesomeness that is the 03 Rouge City!
> 
> Here she is all snuggled against my lap.


Awesomeness indeed! Such a saturated, rich vibrant red! You may have inspired me to use my rouge theatre today SilverStCLoud


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Was feeling quite stressed out with work this morning, and so it made sense to try and fight the blues with the awesomeness that is the 03 Rouge City!
> 
> Here she is all snuggled against my lap.


Beauty as it is!!! absolutely gorgeous leather! 
i got a msg that my TOMATO was shipped and i am counting down now till i get hold of it!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Bluette Town today.



This beautiful pic makes me want to dig out one of my Towns, I have been carrying only Cities for quite a while now, time for a change!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SilverStCloud - This is definitely one to take the blues away!


----------



## Dextersmom

What a fabulous bag!!  Hope is is helping to cheer you up! 


SilverStCloud said:


> Was feeling quite stressed out with work this morning, and so it made sense to try and fight the blues with the awesomeness that is the 03 Rouge City!
> 
> Here she is all snuggled against my lap.


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> This beautiful pic makes me want to dig out one of my Towns, I have been carrying only Cities for quite a while now, time for a change!



How sweet!! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

My 07 mogano City has finally become more than just a "closet bag" ...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> My 07 mogano City has finally become more than just a "closet bag" ...
> 
> View attachment 3478035



This is too pretty to sit in your closet -- glad you are using it more.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This is too pretty to sit in your closet -- glad you are using it more.


Thanks, me too!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> My 07 mogano City has finally become more than just a "closet bag" ...
> 
> View attachment 3478035



Your bag is so beautiful, much stuff.  Too pretty to live in the closet.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Your bag is so beautiful, much stuff.  Too pretty to live in the closet.


Mogano really is a beautiful brown, thanks!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> My 07 mogano City has finally become more than just a "closet bag" ...
> 
> View attachment 3478035


I'm lovingly drooling.....I want to eat that brownbeauty of yours! Totally jealous over here ms muchstuff. One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My 07 mogano City has finally become more than just a "closet bag" ...
> 
> View attachment 3478035


Damn me! What a BAG!! what a leather!!! kiss her for me!


----------



## Yoshi1296

muchstuff said:


> My 07 mogano City has finally become more than just a "closet bag" ...
> 
> View attachment 3478035



Wow that leather looks SO gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new Black Classic City.  Had to finally get one before they are gone.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new Black Classic City.  Had to finally get one before they are gone.
> View attachment 3478653



Loving this beautiful classic on you.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> I'm lovingly drooling.....I want to eat that brownbeauty of yours! Totally jealous over here ms muchstuff. One of my all-time favorites.


Thanks Kendie, she's real purdy!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Damn me! What a BAG!! what a leather!!! kiss her for me!


Shall do ksuromax!


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow that leather looks SO gorgeous!!!


I have two mogano bags, both have gorgoeus leather...


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new Black Classic City.  Had to finally get one before they are gone.
> View attachment 3478653


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> My 07 mogano City has finally become more than just a "closet bag" ...
> 
> View attachment 3478035


Omg what a stunning bag!! Its leather is TDF....love love!!! Congrats muchstuff!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> Omg what a stunning bag!! Its leather is TDF....love love!!! Congrats muchstuff!!


Thanks Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Classic Black City again today.  I love it.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Classic Black City again today.  I love it.
> View attachment 3479611


You rock it, girl!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> You rock it, girl!!



Thank you ksuromax!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Classic Black City again today.  I love it.
> View attachment 3479611



Yep, still love this bag  and Yep, you still look so good


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Classic Black City again today.  I love it.
> View attachment 3479611


Fabulous!! Nothing can beat the classic!!! I do love love your sandals Dextersmom!!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> Fabulous!! Nothing can beat the classic!!! I do love love your sandals Dextersmom!!!!!


+1


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> +1





Iamminda said:


> Yep, still love this bag  and Yep, you still look so good





Auvina15 said:


> Fabulous!! Nothing can beat the classic!!! I do love love your sandals Dextersmom!!!!!



Thank you muchstuff, IM and Auvina!!


----------



## Zoe C

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new Black Classic City.  Had to finally get one before they are gone.
> View attachment 3478653



Is this bag being discontinued?? [emoji33]


----------



## SilverStCloud

Off to dinner with this stormy-colored beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Zoe C said:


> Is this bag being discontinued?? [emoji33]



The classic aged brass hardware is no longer in production, as far as i know.  They have replaced it with giant brass hardware and they also have the classic hardware in shiny silver and gold.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Gris Aluminum Velo today.  Happy Friday.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Gris Aluminum Velo today.  Happy Friday.
> View attachment 3480478


Brilliant!!


----------



## grnbri

Classic town with aged brass hardware .... and my new marmont pumps!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Gris Aluminum Velo today.  Happy Friday.
> View attachment 3480478


Your Velo looks great!   Love your outfit especially the kimono/vest.


----------



## Iamminda

grnbri said:


> Classic city with aged brass hardware .... and my new marmont pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480523



The leather on your City looks really good.   Pretty red pumps too.


----------



## grnbri

Iamminda said:


> The leather on your City looks really good.   Pretty red pumps too.



Thanks!!! Altho I lied and it's actually town.  TGIF!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Gris Aluminum Velo today.  Happy Friday.
> View attachment 3480478


Very pretty and stylish!!!


----------



## Auvina15

grnbri said:


> Classic town with aged brass hardware .... and my new marmont pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480523


Love this bag! Your pumps are killer....omg!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very pretty and stylish!!!





ksuromax said:


> Brilliant!!





Iamminda said:


> Your Velo looks great!   Love your outfit especially the kimono/vest.



Thank you my fellow Bal beauties!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

grnbri said:


> Classic town with aged brass hardware .... and my new marmont pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480523



What a gorgeous look!!


----------



## grnbri

Auvina15 said:


> Love this bag! Your pumps are killer....omg!!!



Thanks!!! I [emoji173]️[emoji164][emoji151]- and these suede marmonts are so comfy and cute they make my day!


----------



## Zoe C

Dextersmom said:


> The classic aged brass hardware is no longer in production, as far as i know.  They have replaced it with giant brass hardware and they also have the classic hardware in shiny silver and gold.



Oh Ok! I thought it was the City model!! I got scared for a moment.
Thanks for clarifying it! 
BTW you look gorgeous as always!


----------



## Dextersmom

Zoe C said:


> Oh Ok! I thought it was the City model!! I got scared for a moment.
> Thanks for clarifying it!
> BTW you look gorgeous as always!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my Gris Aluminum clutch out to dinner last night.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my Gris Aluminum clutch out to dinner last night.
> View attachment 3481251


Beautiful look dear


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my Gris Aluminum clutch out to dinner last night.
> View attachment 3481251


Absolutely fabulous! lovely sandals!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely fabulous! lovely sandals!!!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look dear



Thank you Auvina and IM!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Road Trip!!


----------



## muchstuff

DutchGirl007 said:


> Road Trip!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481529


Great shot!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Road Trip!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481529


Great shot, indeed!


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> Road Trip!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481529



Like your bag.  Have a great trip.


----------



## DutchGirl007

muchstuff said:


> Great shot!





ksuromax said:


> Great shot, indeed!





Iamminda said:


> Like your bag.  Have a great trip.



Thank you  Here's some Truck stop trash, for a laugh  [emoji23]


----------



## muchstuff

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thank you  Here's some Truck stop trash, for a laugh  [emoji23]
> View attachment 3481628


Words fail...   May I ask where you are? In case I get a craving for one of those bags???


----------



## DutchGirl007

muchstuff said:


> Words fail...   May I ask where you are? In case I get a craving for one of those bags???



Headed to Barstow/ Ft Irwin where my son is stationed.... the lunar landscape truck stop [emoji23][emoji573]


----------



## muchstuff

DutchGirl007 said:


> Headed to Barstow/ Ft Irwin where my son is stationed.... the lunar landscape truck stop [emoji23][emoji573]


I'll make a mental note!


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> Road Trip!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481529


Beautiful pic & bag!!! Many happy travels to you dear DutchGirl!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful pic & bag!!! Many happy travels to you dear DutchGirl!



Thank you Kendie26, you're the sweeest! [emoji8]


----------



## SilverStCloud

My favourite workhorse, the 05 Black City, watching over my Mini Mini Alexa keyring pouch.


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> My favourite workhorse, the 05 Black City, watching over my Mini Mini Alexa keyring pouch.



That leather looks so wonderful!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> That leather looks so wonderful!


It really is! It is super-super soft and is my most puddly leather bag.


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> My favourite workhorse, the 05 Black City, watching over my Mini Mini Alexa keyring pouch.


Too cute!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> Too cute!!! [emoji813]


Thanks, Ksuromax! [emoji4]


----------



## Just Violet

Out & about with Mr outremer city


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> My favourite workhorse, the 05 Black City, watching over my Mini Mini Alexa keyring pouch.


Ah yes! How I love seeing 2 of my favorite brands hanging out together!! Your Mulbs keyring pouch is too cute for words & your Bal bag is really the best ever!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Out & about with Mr outremer city
> View attachment 3482863


Swoon + Drool city over here JV! GORGY!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Swoon + Drool city over here JV! GORGY!



Thank you sweet K!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Out & about with Mr outremer city
> View attachment 3482863



I love this color.  And I love your picture -- your pics are always so eye-pleasing


----------



## Dextersmom

Gorgeous! 


SilverStCloud said:


> My favourite workhorse, the 05 Black City, watching over my Mini Mini Alexa keyring pouch.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Out & about with Mr outremer city
> View attachment 3482863



Just what I needed this Monday morning!!  So beautiful JV!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Just what I needed this Monday morning!!  So beautiful JV!





Iamminda said:


> I love this color.  And I love your picture -- your pics are always so eye-pleasing



Thank you indeed girls


----------



## Dextersmom

Metal Plate City today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3483049



Beautiful!  I want to be your bag cousin (another size).


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3483049


I love the freedom of your outfit, very nice and relaxed!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> I love the freedom of your outfit, very nice and relaxed!



Thank you IM - I would love to be bag twins with you!  I think I remember you would like this in a Town. 

Thank you K - i just needed to be comfortable today, you know?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  I want to be your bag cousin (another size).



I meant to quote you in the below message, my bad, as the kids say.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3483049


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you IM - I would love to be bag twins with you!  I think I remember you would like this in a Town.
> 
> Thank you K - i just needed to be comfortable today, you know?


I know, i SEE it


----------



## SilverStCloud

Apart from 07 Mogano, 04 Marron is another of my most favorite browns from Bal. The red tones give the bag a lovely vintage vibe!


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> Apart from 07 Mogano, 04 Marron is another of my most favorite browns from Bal. The red tones give the bag a lovely vintage vibe!


That's a gorgeous brown! You don't see it around all that much, do you?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3483049



Just gorgeous! 
Plus I spy an extra long strap, how does having the extra long strap compare to the original length?


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Apart from 07 Mogano, 04 Marron is another of my most favorite browns from Bal. The red tones give the bag a lovely vintage vibe!



Beautiful!  What a sweet brown!  Again, lovely leather


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Apart from 07 Mogano, 04 Marron is another of my most favorite browns from Bal. The red tones give the bag a lovely vintage vibe!


Fabulous leather!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Apart from 07 Mogano, 04 Marron is another of my most favorite browns from Bal. The red tones give the bag a lovely vintage vibe!


Total YUMMINESS.....you have the most spectacular Bals!!!


----------



## Deco

SilverStCloud said:


> Off to dinner with this stormy-colored beauty!


wow.  i need to come out of shopping hibernation.  this one is killing me.


----------



## adri

Wearing my brand new Papier A4 right out of the store!


----------



## Iamminda

Ms Sorbet is being a lazy girl sleeping on the job.

Ok, I had to wake her up.


----------



## Iamminda

adri said:


> Wearing my brand new Papier A4 right out of the store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484111



Congrats on this lovely bag!  No time like the present to wear a gorgeous bag


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Ms Sorbet is being a lazy girl sleeping on the job.
> 
> Ok, I had to wake her up.


OMG!!! LOVE  LOVE  LOVE 
she is stunning, the best pink ever!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.
> View attachment 3483049


Stunning! Great ootd too! 


SilverStCloud said:


> Apart from 07 Mogano, 04 Marron is another of my most favorite browns from Bal. The red tones give the bag a lovely vintage vibe!


Beautiful brown! 


adri said:


> Wearing my brand new Papier A4 right out of the store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484111


Congrats on this gorgeous bag! 


Iamminda said:


> Ms Sorbet is being a lazy girl sleeping on the job.
> 
> Ok, I had to wake her up.


What a sleeping beauty! Such a luscious colour


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> OMG!!! LOVE  LOVE  LOVE
> she is stunning, the best pink ever!!!



Thanks K, you queen of hobos you!  



Jaidybug said:


> What a sleeping beauty! Such a luscious colour



Thanks JB!   Good to see you -- you have been missed.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K, you queen of hobos you!



Mea culpa


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Ms Sorbet is being a lazy girl sleeping on the job.
> 
> Ok, I had to wake her up.


Beautiful bag, lovely color!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

adri said:


> Wearing my brand new Papier A4 right out of the store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484111


Absolutely fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful bag, lovely color!!!!



Thank you kindly Auvina


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Ms Sorbet is being a lazy girl sleeping on the job.
> 
> Ok, I had to wake her up.



[emoji322][emoji93][emoji7]woot! You've been depriving us of your fabulous bag pics girl ..thanks for showing her beauty!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

04 Eggplant City today!!! [emoji171]


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Ms Sorbet is being a lazy girl sleeping on the job.
> 
> Ok, I had to wake her up.



Stunning!!!  I love this bag of yours so much, IM!!


----------



## Deco

SilverStCloud said:


> 04 Eggplant City today!!! [emoji171]


Love, love, love!  Gorgeous.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning!!!  I love this bag of yours so much, IM!!





Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji93][emoji7]woot! You've been depriving us of your fabulous bag pics girl ..thanks for showing her beauty!!



Thank you dear DM and K


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> 04 Eggplant City today!!! [emoji171]



Wow, this may be the most perfect purple ever!   You have an amazing collection of "oldies" in fantastic condition.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Decophile said:


> Love, love, love!  Gorgeous.


Awww... thanks, Decophile! [emoji4]


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> Wow, this may be the most perfect purple ever!   You have an amazing collection of "oldies" in fantastic condition.


Thanks, lamminda! I started collecting Bals in 2014 (when I could finally afford to... lol) and focused mostly on the oldies, 2005 and earlier. But, I do also have close to two handfuls of newer Bals that I believe will age beautifully.

Very grateful to have acquired so many Bal beauties over these two years. Looking forward to seeing how my collection will evolve further. My hubby is quite in despair though. Especially since he has had to give up heaps of shelves to my bags! Lol.


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, lamminda! I started collecting Bals in 2014 (when I could finally afford to... lol) and focused mostly on the oldies, 2005 and earlier. But, I do also have close to two handfuls of newer Bals that I believe will age beautifully.
> 
> Very grateful to have acquired so many Bal beauties over these two years. Looking forward to seeing how my collection will evolve over time. My hubby is quite in despair though. Especially since he has had to give up heaps of shelves to my bags! Lol.



Two years of diligent purse-hunting and hard work sure paid off beautifully for you.  Your collection is drool-worthy.  Can't remember for sure but you are the one with a special collection of black Bbags right?  I remember pics of many eye-popping black beauties


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> Two years of diligent purse-hunting and hard work sure paid off beautifully for you.  Your collection is drool-worthy.  Can't remember for sure but you are the one with a special collection of black Bbags right?  I remember pics of many eye-popping black beauties


Hahaha! Yes, I'm the one with all those black Bals. My current job makes it so much more challenging to "hunt" bec of the long and irregular hours. But, there are a few other HGs that keep me motivated to continue with the search. Patience certainly is key here!


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Ms Sorbet is being a lazy girl sleeping on the job.
> 
> Ok, I had to wake her up.


So lovely !!!



SilverStCloud said:


> 04 Eggplant City today!!! [emoji171]



I am seriously in love with both your bag and scarf!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Perfect fall weather day so 2005 rouge theatre is in action with my favorite scarf as we are on chilly road trip [emoji4][emoji592]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Perfect fall weather day so 2005 rouge theatre is in action with my favorite scarf as we are on chilly road trip [emoji4][emoji592]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485047


Gosh, what an eye candy! Leather is just beyond words!!!
I keep fingers crossed for my tomato to be as good as yours (leather wise), she was at customs today, will be in my hands tomorrow, can't wait!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> So lovely !!!



Thanks JV 



Kendie26 said:


> Perfect fall weather day so 2005 rouge theatre is in action with my favorite scarf as we are on chilly road trip [emoji4][emoji592]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485047



Really love your RT First!  I am glad no one is fighting with me over this one (lol).   Have a great road trip -- I bet the leaves are just changing colors in your neck of the wood, perfect for a beautiful trip.


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> Perfect fall weather day so 2005 rouge theatre is in action with my favorite scarf as we are on chilly road trip [emoji4][emoji592]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485047


Perfection!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> Perfect fall weather day so 2005 rouge theatre is in action with my favorite scarf as we are on chilly road trip [emoji4][emoji592]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485047



Gorgeous color, omg :drooling: nice combo!  Enjoy your Autumn road trip [emoji316] [emoji262][emoji260][emoji316]


----------



## DutchGirl007

SilverStCloud said:


> 04 Eggplant City today!!! [emoji171]



Gaaaaaa.....SO IN LOVE [emoji171][emoji533][emoji171] and the McQueen (?) scarf toooooo!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> Perfect fall weather day so 2005 rouge theatre is in action with my favorite scarf as we are on chilly road trip [emoji4][emoji592]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485047



Very bohemian! I like!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Just Violet said:


> I am seriously in love with both your bag and scarf!!!!





DutchGirl007 said:


> Gaaaaaa.....SO IN LOVE [emoji171][emoji533][emoji171] and the McQueen (?) scarf toooooo!!!



Thanks, JustViolet and DutchGirl! [emoji4] And yes, that's a McQueen silk scarf. I love wearing their skull scarves with my Bals. Makes for a very edgy combo!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Perfect fall weather day so 2005 rouge theatre is in action with my favorite scarf as we are on chilly road trip [emoji4][emoji592]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485047


Omg it's so gorgeous Kendie   The best RED and PERFECT combo! I love love love


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Perfect fall weather day so 2005 rouge theatre is in action with my favorite scarf as we are on chilly road trip [emoji4][emoji592]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485047



Gorgeous bag, beautiful scarf!!  Hope you have a care free, happy day!


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> 04 Eggplant City today!!! [emoji171]


This purple is stunning, love it!!!! Its leather is yum yum... Oldies are the best!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Auvina15 said:


> This purple is stunning, love it!!!! Its leather is yum yum... Oldies are the best!!!



I couldn't agree more, Auvina! [emoji1]


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Just gorgeous!
> Plus I spy an extra long strap, how does having the extra long strap compare to the original length?



Thank you and I'm sorry for the late reply....just noticed your question.   I LOVE the longer strap length.  I allows for wearing it crossbody, which is great.


----------



## Dextersmom

Classic Black City today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Classic Black City today.
> View attachment 3485212



Beautiful classic!  Really like your plaid shirt with the DY necklace


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Classic Black City today.
> View attachment 3485212


Ooh classic beauty ... So perfect with your outfit!!! Love all your jewelry especially the DY necklace!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Classic Black City today.
> View attachment 3485212


You are making me a fan of plaid dearest DM....& those booties Hope you are loving your newest Bal beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous bag, beautiful scarf!!  Hope you have a care free, happy day!





ksuromax said:


> Gosh, what an eye candy! Leather is just beyond words!!!
> I keep fingers crossed for my tomato to be as good as yours (leather wise), she was at customs today, will be in my hands tomorrow, can't wait!!!!





Iamminda said:


> Thanks JV
> 
> 
> 
> Really love your RT First!  I am glad no one is fighting with me over this one (lol).   Have a great road trip -- I bet the leaves are just changing colors in your neck of the wood, perfect for a beautiful trip.





chowlover2 said:


> Perfection!





DutchGirl007 said:


> Gorgeous color, omg :drooling: nice combo!  Enjoy your Autumn road trip [emoji316] [emoji262][emoji260][emoji316]





SilverStCloud said:


> Very bohemian! I like!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Omg it's so gorgeous Kendie   The best RED and PERFECT combo! I love love love


Wow, thanks kindly dearest Bal ladies! It was fun using Ms Rouge Theatre for the first time today in a long time as I tend to just mainly use her in fall/winter.
DM~fun, care-free, stress-free day indeed!
ksuromax~the leather is really something special. Early congrats on your tomato!! Can't wait to see it & how you accessorize her!
iamminda~you win, you claimed her first! Yes, the fall leaves are turning & falling here so it's just lovely.
chowlover2~if my memory serves, I believe you also have rouge theatre (?)...If so, it would be so cool to look at them both side-by-side to see both similarities & differences. Hope you are enjoying our change of season/cooler weather....yay we survived summer!
DutchGirl~the color is so rich & saturated, thank you!
SilverStCloud~am I right in thinking you also have this color? And I just saw your amazing 04 Eggplant pic from yesterday....STUNNER!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Omg it's so gorgeous Kendie   The best RED and PERFECT combo! I love love love


aw, thank you sweet Auvina!! It's my fave Bal red as I tend to like reds with blue tones & leaning on burgundy side. Smooches to you!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> SilverStCloud~am I right in thinking you also have this color? And I just saw your amazing 04 Eggplant pic from yesterday....STUNNER!


Yes, Kendie! I do have an RT City. We should all compare our RTs side by side. Every bag from Bal looks quite different.


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Yes, Kendie! I do have an RT City. We should all compare our RTs side by side. Every bag from Bal looks quite different.


yes! Would be fun....you, me & I think chowlover2 also has one!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You are making me a fan of plaid dearest DM....& those booties Hope you are loving your newest Bal beauty!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful classic!  Really like your plaid shirt with the DY necklace





Auvina15 said:


> Ooh classic beauty ... So perfect with your outfit!!! Love all your jewelry especially the DY necklace!!!!



Thank you fellow Bal beauties!!! 
Kendie - my plaid is Paige and I love them so much, booties are my second pair of Jeffrey Campbell, first pair was taupe. 
iM- you should defintely  try on a plain shirt - Paige and Rails are my favorite brands. 
Auvina - I love my new necklace, thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Companion for the whole week...City Small Gold ME


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Perfect fall weather day so 2005 rouge theatre is in action with my favorite scarf as we are on chilly road trip [emoji4][emoji592]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485047



Perfect match!!! Fabulous red!!!


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Companion for the whole week...City Small Gold ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485669
> View attachment 3485670



This is quite stunning with the gold ME.


----------



## SilverStCloud

2012 Hammie First in Rouge!!!


----------



## ksuromax

rx4dsoul said:


> Companion for the whole week...City Small Gold ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485669
> View attachment 3485670


yeah, i have made up my mind - i definitely love the ME more than plain options
really great bag adorned with edgy hw, looks very cool and contemporary


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SilverStCloud said:


> 2012 Hammie First in Rouge!!!



Wow!!! Just beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Companion for the whole week...City Small Gold ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485669
> View attachment 3485670


Hi dear rx...how the heck are you?!!! Awesome pic, your ME looks so regal perched on your pretty chair!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> 2012 Hammie First in Rouge!!!


Wow, now THAT is a most magnificent RED & I so love the matte hardware (I have Hammie in diff color & adore it w/ brushed/matte gold) SUPER GORGEOUS


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Perfect match!!! Fabulous red!!!


Thanks much Just Violet! Hope all is wonderful w/ you dear


----------



## Livia1

SilverStCloud said:


> 2012 Hammie First in Rouge!!!



 Makes me miss mine. *stupid gorgeous First with annoying strap that doesn't work for me*


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks much Just Violet! Hope all is wonderful w/ you dear



Thank you sweetie. Everything is fine thanks, hope the same to you


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Companion for the whole week...City Small Gold ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485669
> View attachment 3485670



Beautiful!!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> 2012 Hammie First in Rouge!!!


This one is truly spectacular--the color, leather, hardware!   Perfection!


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> Companion for the whole week...City Small Gold ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485669
> View attachment 3485670


Love it!!! Perfect combo!!!


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> 2012 Hammie First in Rouge!!!


Another amazing red, magnificent!!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Perfect fall weather day so 2005 rouge theatre is in action with my favorite scarf as we are on chilly road trip [emoji4][emoji592]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485047


Pretty colour! 


Dextersmom said:


> Classic Black City today.
> View attachment 3485212


So classic, beautiful! 


rx4dsoul said:


> Companion for the whole week...City Small Gold ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485669
> View attachment 3485670


Gorgeous! 


SilverStCloud said:


> 2012 Hammie First in Rouge!!!


Lovely [emoji173]️


----------



## LostInBal

SilverStCloud said:


> 2012 Hammie First in Rouge!!!


Twins!!


----------



## muchstuff

I can't keep up, so many beautiful bags!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you dear!


Iamminda said:


> This is quite stunning with the gold ME.


It is! But somehow I do still pine for silver ME...its more of a challenge to find in my area though...


ksuromax said:


> yeah, i have made up my mind - i definitely love the ME more than plain options
> really great bag adorned with edgy hw, looks very cool and contemporary


I love the small in MEs... but regular HW on the momma city will always be my favorite! 


Kendie26 said:


> Hi dear rx...how the heck are you?!!! Awesome pic, your ME looks so regal perched on your pretty chair! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Hey Kendie! Im fine thank you so much for asking.  currently in Europe for a vacation, been here for a week and will be here for another week ...ive been using my small ME nonstop, great as a crossbody. The throne its sitting on is a pretty chair in our hotel in Florence. 

 Everybody looks great...ive been trying to check in once in awhile but you know how vacations are...and ive been relegated to mostly clicking like on the  pics now and then and keeping my ooohs and aaahhhs to myself lol !


----------



## rx4dsoul

This is a mod pic for anyone intrested in a Small too...
Im 5'6" and around 50kg.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a mod pic for anyone intrested in a Small too...
> Im 5'6" and around 50kg.
> 
> View attachment 3486598



Looking fabulous rx!


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a mod pic for anyone intrested in a Small too...
> Im 5'6" and around 50kg.
> 
> View attachment 3486598



Great mod shot!  It looks fab with your outfit.  Enjoy the rest of your vacation


----------



## Just Violet

Me and Mr Tempete city[emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a mod pic for anyone intrested in a Small too...
> Im 5'6" and around 50kg.
> 
> View attachment 3486598


OMG girl you are GORGEOUS!!!! This is another of your INCREDIBLE mods....LOVE your hair! Enjoy vacation


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Me and Mr Tempete city[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486733


BIG LOVE! I so adore when you call some of your Bals "Mr" (Mr Murier, Mr Tempete!)....truly 1 of my favorite Bal colors (so why the freak did I sell mine?!)


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Pretty colour!
> 
> So classic, beautiful!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Lovely [emoji173]️


thank you Jaidybug....just a friendly hello back to you as I missed you lately....hope life is treating you wonderful!


----------



## Kendie26

Bal First (holiday Hamilton  chèvre)out on the town yesterday


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> Bal First (holiday Hamilton  chèvre)out on the town yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486739
> View attachment 3486740


Bag twins!!! [emoji4]


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, now THAT is a most magnificent RED & I so love the matte hardware (I have Hammie in diff color & adore it w/ brushed/matte gold) SUPER GORGEOUS


I agree! The Hammie leather certainly is special. And the matte gold takes it out of this world! I have three different Hammie colors - black, rouge and pearly bronze. All are stunning beauties!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Livia1 said:


> Makes me miss mine. *stupid gorgeous First with annoying strap that doesn't work for me*


Livia, I soooooooo remember yours! In fact, it was your bag that made lem for one for the longest time. I was shocked when I learnt that you had lets yours go.


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> BIG LOVE! I so adore when you call some of your Bals "Mr" (Mr Murier, Mr Tempete!)....truly 1 of my favorite Bal colors (so why the freak did I sell mine?!)



Ehehehe  and i talk to my bags too!!!
Tempete is my fav blue ever!! It's the king of my closet 




Kendie26 said:


> Bal First (holiday Hamilton  chèvre)out on the town yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486739
> View attachment 3486740



The Hamilton leather is so gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> I agree! The Hammie leather certainly is special. And the matte gold takes it out of this world! I have three different Hammie colors - black, rouge and pearly bronze. All are stunning beauties!





SilverStCloud said:


> Bag twins!!! [emoji4]


Yippee! I love being bag twins ...as you know, mine is also pearly bronze...agree on matte gold hw....it's my favorite after classic hardware.


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Ehehehe  and i talk to my bags too!!!
> Tempete is my fav blue ever!! It's the king of my closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hamilton leather is so gorgeous !!!!


Thank you miss sweetness! I kind of talk to mine too...irritates DH but who cares?!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you miss sweetness! I kind of talk to mine too...irritates DH but who cares?!



Indeed!!!! Then...it's like men who talk with their cars ehehehe


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Me and Mr Tempete city[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486733


Gorgeous!!! Love love the GIANT HW, TDF!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Bal First (holiday Hamilton  chèvre)out on the town yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486739
> View attachment 3486740


Ooh look at that first chèvre, its leather is just AMAZING!!! Great shots Kendie!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Me and Mr Tempete city[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486733



Love your beautiful City with the giant hardware so much!!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Me and Mr Tempete city[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486733



Gorgeous!   And what a pretty ring.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Bal First (holiday Hamilton  chèvre)out on the town yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486739
> View attachment 3486740



Wow!  I need a Hamilton in my life (the bag and the musical, haha).   Hope you are still enjoy your week off.


----------



## ksuromax

So many gorgeous bags!!!! 
@Kendie26 great pix!!! 
I am wearing my Hamilton black city with iridescent hw, can't take a good shot


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Me and Mr Tempete city[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486733


Absolutely cosmic colour!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love love the GIANT HW, TDF!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Love your beautiful City with the giant hardware so much!!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!   And what a pretty ring.





ksuromax said:


> Absolutely cosmic colour!!!



Thanks gals!!! I love this color+hw combo!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a mod pic for anyone intrested in a Small too...
> Im 5'6" and around 50kg.
> 
> View attachment 3486598



Great mod pic! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jaidybug

Just Violet said:


> Me and Mr Tempete city[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486733



That blue is divine![emoji170]


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> thank you Jaidybug....just a friendly hello back to you as I missed you lately....hope life is treating you wonderful!





Kendie26 said:


> Bal First (holiday Hamilton  chèvre)out on the town yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486739
> View attachment 3486740



Aw, thanks Kendie! I'm good, just been so busy lately [emoji4] Your First is a beauty!!!


----------



## Livia1

SilverStCloud said:


> Livia, I soooooooo remember yours! In fact, it was your bag that made lem for one for the longest time. I was shocked when I learnt that you had lets yours go.



Well, it is a stunning bag. That gorgeous red colour, the leather and the hardware, just a fab combination BUT unfortunately, after having owned A LOT of First bags, I have had to realise that it just is not for me  Which is doubly sad because the First is, imo, the most gorgeous Bal style there is and the size is perfect for me but that strap just does not work for me


----------



## Just Violet

Jaidybug said:


> That blue is divine![emoji170]



Thank you!! I think it too[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Well, it is a stunning bag. That gorgeous red colour, the leather and the hardware, just a fab combination BUT unfortunately, after having owned A LOT of First bags, I have had to realise that it just is not for me  Which is doubly sad because the First is, imo, the most gorgeous Bal style there is and the size is perfect for me but that strap just does not work for me


I couldn't agree with you more Livia on the First strap...it drives me nuts! I once saw a pic a while ago of someone who put a different, longer strap on her First (it wasn't a Bal strap from what I remember)...I wish I could remember who it was so I could ask them


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Aw, thanks Kendie! I'm good, just been so busy lately [emoji4] Your First is a beauty!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Ooh look at that first chèvre, its leather is just AMAZING!!! Great shots Kendie!!!





Iamminda said:


> Wow!  I need a Hamilton in my life (the bag and the musical, haha).   Hope you are still enjoy your week off.





ksuromax said:


> So many gorgeous bags!!!!
> @Kendie26 great pix!!!
> I am wearing my Hamilton black city with iridescent hw, can't take a good shot


Many thanks dearest Bal lovelies!


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Well, it is a stunning bag. That gorgeous red colour, the leather and the hardware, just a fab combination BUT unfortunately, after having owned A LOT of First bags, I have had to realise that it just is not for me  Which is doubly sad because the First is, imo, the most gorgeous Bal style there is and the size is perfect for me but that strap just does not work for me


Sorry for the double post Livia but I see my first reply got cut off before I finished ....anyway, the pic of the person who swapped out her First strap for another looked really great & I'm guessing she may have done this because she doesn't like the shorter strap either. I think she actually choose a chain strap (not a leather strap) & it looked really good & the bag's proportion looked nice with her other strap. Just some "food for thought" in case you ever decided you wanted to venture back with another First! Although I know that seriously gorgeous red bag you recently purchased may make you content enough (?)!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry for the double post Livia but I see my first reply got cut off before I finished ....anyway, the pic of the person who swapped out her First strap for another looked really great & I'm guessing she may have done this because she doesn't like the shorter strap either. I think she actually choose a chain strap (not a leather strap) & it looked really good & the bag's proportion looked nice with her other strap. Just some "food for thought" in case you ever decided you wanted to venture back with another First! Although I know that seriously gorgeous red bag you recently purchased may make you content enough (?)!




Is this the pic Kendie?  I have this picture saved, it's one of my favourite First Bal pics ever


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> Is this the pic Kendie?  I have this picture saved, it's one of my favourite First Bal pics ever
> 
> View attachment 3487568


Ahhhh!!! Holy cow YES YES YES it is..... OMG THANK YOU! Do you know for sure hers is a First (& not a City)? I feel like I remember the caption said "First" bag, but now looking at it, her proportion may look more like a City to me???  Either way (First or City bag) i think it's a great option to try for those of us not liking the strap on certain Bals.
@Livia1 ....this is what I was referring to in other reply to you


----------



## ksuromax

Black Hamie, iridescent hw City


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhh!!! Holy cow YES YES YES it is..... OMG THANK YOU! Do you know for sure hers is a First (& not a City)? I feel like I remember the caption said "First" bag, but now looking at it, her proportion may look more like a City to me???  Either way (First or City bag) i think it's a great option to try for those of us not liking the strap on certain Bals.
> @Livia1 ....this is what I was referring to in other reply to you



Pretty sure it's a First, and OMG would I love to find a chain strap just like this one!!


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhh!!! Holy cow YES YES YES it is..... OMG THANK YOU! Do you know for sure hers is a First (& not a City)? I feel like I remember the caption said "First" bag, but now looking at it, her proportion may look more like a City to me???  Either way (First or City bag) i think it's a great option to try for those of us not liking the strap on certain Bals.
> @Livia1 ....this is what I was referring to in other reply to you


It's a First Kendie! I also had this picture save, lol. 
I want to find a chain strap like this dormitorios my rh First.
For my FB,s I use a black leather strap that belongs to my Cavalli besace. It's 100% identical to the Balenciaga old ones but much more longer!


----------



## ksuromax

Did you try your BV Disco chain with your Bal reg hw? If I remember right, the chain is gunmetal, it should match reg Bal hw. 





Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhh!!! Holy cow YES YES YES it is..... OMG THANK YOU! Do you know for sure hers is a First (& not a City)? I feel like I remember the caption said "First" bag, but now looking at it, her proportion may look more like a City to me???  Either way (First or City bag) i think it's a great option to try for those of us not liking the strap on certain Bals.
> @Livia1 ....this is what I was referring to in other reply to you


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry for the double post Livia but I see my first reply got cut off before I finished ....anyway, the pic of the person who swapped out her First strap for another looked really great & I'm guessing she may have done this because she doesn't like the shorter strap either. I think she actually choose a chain strap (not a leather strap) & it looked really good & the bag's proportion looked nice with her other strap. Just some "food for thought" in case you ever decided you wanted to venture back with another First! Although I know that seriously gorgeous red bag you recently purchased may make you content enough (?)!



You are so sweet  And you know what, I might actually be stupid enough to buy another First at some point  
I did see the picture you mention and considered this solution but the chain strap only looks good when you carry it on your shoulder. I wouldn't like it so much if I wanted to carry the bag by the handles and then have that long chain hanging. I guess, this might also be the very reason the First doesn't come with a longer strap, because it would ruin the otherwise perfect proportions of the bag.
On the other hand, the older First bags did have a slightly longer strap and the straps were not as wide, making them sit better on your shoulders.
I did actually consider purchasing a leather strap from Mautto. Had my First been black with regular hardware or gold hardware then I would have done it. But I knew I wouldn't be happy if the colour didn't match the bag and even the hardware wouldn't match since the Hamilton bags has that gorgeous champagne gold hardware.

Of course, at this very moment I am not really looking to buy another bag since the recent red purchase you mention is making me very happy


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Black Hamie, iridescent hw City



Love this one.  The rainbow hardware makes me happy


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Black Hamie, iridescent hw City



So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Hello my friends.  I am heading off to the airport now and more than likely won't see you all for a week or 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 so.  I am taking my Black City and Camellia WOC with me on the plane.   Couldn't resist including a shot of Walter inspecting my choices.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hello my friends.  I am heading off to the airport now and more than likely won't see you all for a week or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487803
> View attachment 3487804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so.  I am taking my Black City and Camellia WOC with me on the plane.   Couldn't resist including a shot of Walter inspecting my choices.



Hi DM.  Another pretty plaid shirt (I am inspired now to look for one although it has to be different from DD's).   Lovely bags for your trip.  Hope you have a wonderful trip and we look forward to your return dear.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Traded out the chèvre black small city for this new plum color ... I think, much lovelier [emoji171]it fits my BV medium case, my Chanel card wallet, and my BV key case, iPhone plus, & lipsticks. Wow, roomier than I thought!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Black Hamie, iridescent hw City



LOVE the hardware, and your arm candy! [emoji3]


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Hello my friends.  I am heading off to the airport now and more than likely won't see you all for a week or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487803
> View attachment 3487804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so.  I am taking my Black City and Camellia WOC with me on the plane.   Couldn't resist including a shot of Walter inspecting my choices.



Lovely City, stunning WOC! Have fun while you're away!


----------



## Jaidybug

DutchGirl007 said:


> Traded out the chèvre black small city for this new plum color ... I think, much lovelier [emoji171]it fits my BV medium case, my Chanel card wallet, and my BV key case, iPhone plus, & lipsticks. Wow, roomier than I thought!!
> View attachment 3487868
> 
> View attachment 3487869
> View attachment 3487870



That colour looks amazing! Love it!


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> Traded out the chèvre black small city for this new plum color ... I think, much lovelier [emoji171]it fits my BV medium case, my Chanel card wallet, and my BV key case, iPhone plus, & lipsticks. Wow, roomier than I thought!!
> View attachment 3487868
> 
> View attachment 3487869
> View attachment 3487870



This is such a pretty color.


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> It's a First Kendie! I also had this picture save, lol.
> I want to find a chain strap like this dormitorios my rh First.
> For my FB,s I use a black leather strap that belongs to my Cavalli besace. It's 100% identical to the Balenciaga old ones but much more longer!





Livia1 said:


> You are so sweet  And you know what, I might actually be stupid enough to buy another First at some point
> I did see the picture you mention and considered this solution but the chain strap only looks good when you carry it on your shoulder. I wouldn't like it so much if I wanted to carry the bag by the handles and then have that long chain hanging. I guess, this might also be the very reason the First doesn't come with a longer strap, because it would ruin the otherwise perfect proportions of the bag.
> On the other hand, the older First bags did have a slightly longer strap and the straps were not as wide, making them sit better on your shoulders.
> I did actually consider purchasing a leather strap from Mautto. Had my First been black with regular hardware or gold hardware then I would have done it. But I knew I wouldn't be happy if the colour didn't match the bag and even the hardware wouldn't match since the Hamilton bags has that gorgeous champagne gold hardware.
> 
> Of course, at this very moment I am not really looking to buy another bag since the recent red purchase you mention is making me very happy


aalinne~good for you in that you have a strap that works. My 2 Firsts are tricky with the colors (rouge theatre & pearly bronze) to find a leather strap that would look decent.
Livia~I'm so glad you replied/thank you! I didn't think of it but you are right AGAIN girl , the chain strap hanging when you are using the handles may look odd! (unless you tuck the chain INSIDE the bag when carrying handles....Oh the dilemna's we face with our bags! So glad you are loving your new red beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Did you try your BV Disco chain with your Bal reg hw? If I remember right, the chain is gunmetal, it should match reg Bal hw.


Thanks dearest, I'll give it a try but I don't think it will work that great because that BV chain is quite thin since it's on a mini bag & the gunmetal color is different that both of my First bags hardware...but you are uber sweet for the idea! xoxox


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hello my friends.  I am heading off to the airport now and more than likely won't see you all for a week or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487803
> View attachment 3487804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so.  I am taking my Black City and Camellia WOC with me on the plane.   Couldn't resist including a shot of Walter inspecting my choices.





ksuromax said:


> Black Hamie, iridescent hw City


DM~2  perfect choices to travel with....cute outfit! I wish I could watch your boys while you were away....they could come hang out w/ our 3 girl kitties. We miss you already! Travel safe.
ksuromax~bag looks awesome! You are super stylin'!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Hello my friends.  I am heading off to the airport now and more than likely won't see you all for a week or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487803
> View attachment 3487804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so.  I am taking my Black City and Camellia WOC with me on the plane.   Couldn't resist including a shot of Walter inspecting my choices.


Have fun and safe travels, dear DM!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks dearest, I'll give it a try but I don't think it will work that great because that BV chain is quite thin since it's on a mini bag & the gunmetal color is different that both of my First bags hardware...but you are uber sweet for the idea! xoxox


Yeah, that's what i thought of, the chain must be not strong enough to hold a big bag.... but maybe a First at least not loaded?? 
Let me know  xx


----------



## LostInBal

DutchGirl007 said:


> Traded out the chèvre black small city for this new plum color ... I think, much lovelier [emoji171]it fits my BV medium case, my Chanel card wallet, and my BV key case, iPhone plus, & lipsticks. Wow, roomier than I thought!!
> View attachment 3487868
> 
> View attachment 3487869
> View attachment 3487870


Stunning color, luv it!!


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> Hello my friends.  I am heading off to the airport now and more than likely won't see you all for a week or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487803
> View attachment 3487804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so.  I am taking my Black City and Camellia WOC with me on the plane.   Couldn't resist including a shot of Walter inspecting my choices.


Nice outfit dear!!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Traded out the chèvre black small city for this new plum color ... I think, much lovelier [emoji171]it fits my BV medium case, my Chanel card wallet, and my BV key case, iPhone plus, & lipsticks. Wow, roomier than I thought!!
> View attachment 3487868
> 
> View attachment 3487869
> View attachment 3487870


Great colour!!! Cool long strap


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Have fun and safe travels, dear DM!



Have a blast - you look marvelous!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Great colour!!! Cool long strap





aalinne_72 said:


> Stunning color, luv it!!





Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty color.





Jaidybug said:


> That colour looks amazing! Love it!



Thank you all!  I hope your weekend is smashing! [emoji322]


----------



## aksaiyo

Iamminda said:


> That leather looks so wonderful!



So incredibly beautiful!! The leather look buttery, puffy, and soft! I aspire to one day find a bbag as beautiful as this! The mini Alexa keychain is to die for as well!


----------



## allofthebags

Super casual today for brunch, but glad I had my rggh city to feel a little bit more presentable!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Yeah, that's what i thought of, the chain must be not strong enough to hold a big bag.... but maybe a First at least not loaded??
> Let me know  xx



Hey girl-thanks again for your fab idea of trying my gunmetal Crossbody BV chain on one of my Firsts! There is some potential in this, but my only concern is if the chain is strong enough since that chain is designed for the mini BV ( see size comparison pic of BV on top of First... I don't want to damage the BV chain by using it on the First... but maybe I'm just paranoid!!) Modshot just to show you I tried it!![emoji23] I was googling & found a website where you can order chains for bags...will post that next ...


----------



## Kendie26

Kendie26 said:


> Hey girl-thanks again for your fab idea of trying my gunmetal Crossbody BV chain on one of my Firsts! There is some potential in this, but my only concern is if the chain is strong enough since that chain is designed for the mini BV ( see size comparison pic of BV on top of First... I don't want to damage the BV chain by using it on the First... but maybe I'm just paranoid!!) Modshot just to show you I tried it!![emoji23] I was googling & found a website where you can order chains for bags...will post that next ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488817
> View attachment 3488818
> View attachment 3488819



OK everyone that may be interested in trying a chain strap for some of your bags (if you are like some of us that dislike the Bal leather strap due to length,etc)....I found this website & you can order a chain in various colors & many length options....worth checking out! I think I might order 1 just to give it a whirl on 1 of my Bal Firsts, since I find that leather strap to short & just a pain to deal with at times!!
@Livia1 @ksuromax @jeanstohandbags 

http://www.mautto.com/category/straps-by-width-chain


----------



## ksuromax

Cool, seems pretty workable on the red First! 





Kendie26 said:


> Hey girl-thanks again for your fab idea of trying my gunmetal Crossbody BV chain on one of my Firsts! There is some potential in this, but my only concern is if the chain is strong enough since that chain is designed for the mini BV ( see size comparison pic of BV on top of First... I don't want to damage the BV chain by using it on the First... but maybe I'm just paranoid!!) Modshot just to show you I tried it!![emoji23] I was googling & found a website where you can order chains for bags...will post that next ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488817
> View attachment 3488818
> View attachment 3488819


----------



## DutchGirl007

Im very impressed with the amount if storage for this bag.  Comfortable cross body,  color is autumn  gorgeous! [emoji262][emoji260][emoji316][emoji262][emoji260]


----------



## Loveheart

Last week I took out my burgundy croc and metallic edge


----------



## Livia1

Loveheart said:


> Last week I took out my burgundy croc and metallic edge
> 
> View attachment 3489635
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489638



Oh my! That burgundy croc looks delicious


----------



## Kendie26

Loveheart said:


> Last week I took out my burgundy croc and metallic edge
> 
> View attachment 3489635
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489638


Hey dear girlie ! You have 2 major major BEAUT's on your hands...so fabulous!


----------



## chowlover2

Loveheart said:


> Last week I took out my burgundy croc and metallic edge
> 
> View attachment 3489635
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489638


" dead " at your croc!!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Loveheart said:


> Last week I took out my burgundy croc and metallic edge
> 
> View attachment 3489635
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489638



Sweeeeeet pair!! [emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## LostInBal

This baby´s on fire today!!
*03 Dark Caramel City PH





*


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> This baby´s on fire today!!
> *03 Dark Caramel City PH
> 
> View attachment 3491034
> View attachment 3491036
> View attachment 3491038
> View attachment 3491039
> *


Darn gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> This baby´s on fire today!!
> *03 Dark Caramel City PH
> 
> View attachment 3491034
> View attachment 3491036
> View attachment 3491038
> View attachment 3491039
> *



Holy moly


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> This baby´s on fire today!!
> *03 Dark Caramel City PH
> 
> View attachment 3491034
> View attachment 3491036
> View attachment 3491038
> View attachment 3491039
> *


Holy, holy AMAZEBALLS


----------



## Livia1

aalinne_72 said:


> This baby´s on fire today!!
> *03 Dark Caramel City PH
> 
> View attachment 3491034
> View attachment 3491036
> View attachment 3491038
> View attachment 3491039
> *



This looks absolutely delicious. Truly like a yummy caramel


----------



## StefaniJoy

aalinne_72 said:


> This baby´s on fire today!!
> *03 Dark Caramel City PH
> 
> View attachment 3491034
> View attachment 3491036
> View attachment 3491038
> View attachment 3491039
> *



I [emoji173]️ CARAMEL!!!


----------



## aksaiyo

aalinne_72 said:


> This baby´s on fire today!!
> *03 Dark Caramel City PH
> 
> View attachment 3491034
> View attachment 3491036
> View attachment 3491038
> View attachment 3491039
> *



It looks delicious and amazing! The best of Balenciaga leather!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Blueberry for me today


----------



## Jaidybug

Loveheart said:


> Last week I took out my burgundy croc and metallic edge
> 
> View attachment 3489635
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489638



Those are both so GORGEOUS!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

aalinne_72 said:


> This baby´s on fire today!!
> *03 Dark Caramel City PH
> 
> View attachment 3491034
> View attachment 3491036
> View attachment 3491038
> View attachment 3491039
> *



That colour looks delicious, the leather looks amazing on that bag!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> View attachment 3491146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueberry for me today


Oh... What a beauty!!! ￼￼


----------



## Jaidybug

jeanstohandbags said:


> View attachment 3491146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueberry for me today



Beautiful blue!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> View attachment 3491146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueberry for me today


yummilicious!!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> This baby´s on fire today!!
> *03 Dark Caramel City PH
> 
> View attachment 3491034
> View attachment 3491036
> View attachment 3491038
> View attachment 3491039
> *



Wow, just beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

jeanstohandbags said:


> View attachment 3491146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueberry for me today



Think this is the first time I have seen a pic of blueberry -- it is very pretty.


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> View attachment 3491146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueberry for me today


Bal blues are the BEST!  Great bag


----------



## ksuromax

My lovely made-over red Day with me today  
I love how bright and vibrant she is looking now!


----------



## seagullz

ksuromax said:


> My lovely made-over red Day with me today
> I love how bright and vibrant she is looking now!


WOW I LOVE IT~! what did you do to her......i love the RED!!! that's why now i am lemming for some RED/GOLD combination Bals now..


----------



## ksuromax

seagullz said:


> WOW I LOVE IT~! what did you do to her......i love the RED!!! that's why now i am lemming for some RED/GOLD combination Bals now..


originally it was a Rose Thulian red, i was misled by pix/monitor, whatever else reasons, as she looked bright true red when i placed my order, but when she arrived i found her to have a raspberry/watermelon undertone, which i liked, but it didn't work well for my skin tone, i have the same issue with lipsticks.... 
so, i added a bit of fire to her, and it's not a big change on the colour, but it definitely makes it deffierent for me to wear it


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> My lovely made-over red Day with me today
> I love how bright and vibrant she is looking now!



What a wonderful shade of red -- loving the Mickey charm.  You did a great job.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> What a wonderful shade of red -- loving the Mickey charm.  You did a great job.


Thank you


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> My lovely made-over red Day with me today
> I love how bright and vibrant she is looking now!


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous!!!


thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> My lovely made-over red Day with me today
> I love how bright and vibrant she is looking now!



So cheery and pretty, k!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> So cheery and pretty, k!!


look, who's back!!!  
how you've had fun on your trip DM!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> look, who's back!!!
> how you've had fun on your trip DM!



Yes, we arrived home last night and had a wonderful and relaxing time in Sedona, AZ.  Gorgeous red rocks and world class spas.   Thank you and it is also wonderful to be home with my kitties.  I may not get dressed or leave the house today, for real.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Yes, we arrived home last night and had a wonderful and relaxing time in Sedona, AZ.  Gorgeous red rocks and world class spas.   Thank you and it is also wonderful to be home with my kitties.  I may not get dressed or leave the house today, for real.


great!  
looking foward to you posts, we were missing you!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Yes, we arrived home last night and had a wonderful and relaxing time in Sedona, AZ.  Gorgeous red rocks and world class spas.   Thank you and it is also wonderful to be home with my kitties.  I may not get dressed or leave the house today, for real.



Welcome back DM .  We have missed you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Welcome back DM .  We have missed you.





ksuromax said:


> great!
> looking foward to you posts, we were missing you!



You are both so sweet! I missed you too.


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> My lovely made-over red Day with me today
> I love how bright and vibrant she is looking now!



You did an amazing job with the colour, it is beautiful!!![emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Yes, we arrived home last night and had a wonderful and relaxing time in Sedona, AZ.  Gorgeous red rocks and world class spas.   Thank you and it is also wonderful to be home with my kitties.  I may not get dressed or leave the house today, for real.



Ba bam SHE is back!! [emoji322] we missed you terribly DM but glad you had some fab relaxation! [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My lovely made-over red Day with me today
> I love how bright and vibrant she is looking now!



Color is seriously great & on fire like you! [emoji173]️[emoji126][emoji91]


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you


----------



## Auvina15

Wearing my Red Lipstick for a chilly Friday!!! Happy weekend my dearest Bal friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3493322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Red Lipstick for a chilly Friday!!! Happy weekend my dearest Bal friends!!!



So pretty!!  Happy Friday!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ba bam SHE is back!! [emoji322] we missed you terribly DM but glad you had some fab relaxation! [emoji8]



Missed you too!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty!!  Happy Friday!


Thank you Dextersmom! So glad to see you're  back!


----------



## Kendie26

I should be a little embarrassed  dressed so casually for dinner out but we are "slumming it" at local Mexican place. Happy weekend  yall ! [emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3493322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Red Lipstick for a chilly Friday!!! Happy weekend my dearest Bal friends!!!



Just beautiful!  Like your shoes too


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I should be a little embarrassed  dressed so casually for dinner out but we are "slumming it" at local Mexican place. Happy weekend  yall ! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493364



Lovely clutch -- goes well with your beautiful fuschia jacket.  You look nice -- your "casual" looks pretty good to me


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Just beautiful!  Like your shoes too


Thank you so much dear Iamminda!!! Those shoes are really comfortable too!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I should be a little embarrassed  dressed so casually for dinner out but we are "slumming it" at local Mexican place. Happy weekend  yall ! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493364


Very beautiful clutch Kendie!! I really like your jacket color though  and I love Mexican food ...


----------



## pixiejenna

Wearing my me town while shopping for a new non bal bag!







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Auvina15

pixiejenna said:


> Wearing my me town while shopping for a new non bal bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


What a gorgeous town!!!! Did you get any bag? Share with us....


----------



## Iamminda

pixiejenna said:


> Wearing my me town while shopping for a new non bal bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I like this one!


----------



## pixiejenna

Auvina15 said:


> What a gorgeous town!!!! Did you get any bag? Share with us....


I got a Gucci Soho Disco I posted a pic in the non bal purchase thread.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I should be a little embarrassed  dressed so casually for dinner out but we are "slumming it" at local Mexican place. Happy weekend  yall ! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493364



Love your clutch and your pretty pink jacket.


----------



## Dextersmom

Gorgeous Town! 


pixiejenna said:


> Wearing my me town while shopping for a new non bal bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3493322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Red Lipstick for a chilly Friday!!! Happy weekend my dearest Bal friends!!!


Ahh, drop-dead beautiful!!!! So rich, deep red!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I should be a little embarrassed  dressed so casually for dinner out but we are "slumming it" at local Mexican place. Happy weekend  yall ! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493364


Great easy and relaxed weekend look! And your clutch works perfectly well with it!


----------



## ksuromax

Love it!!! 


pixiejenna said:


> Wearing my me town while shopping for a new non bal bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ksuromax

2007 Tomato chevre, WORK


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3493322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Red Lipstick for a chilly Friday!!! Happy weekend my dearest Bal friends!!!


Whoa, both bag & shoes are YUMMY Auvina! That red is so delicious& nice new avatar dear!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> 2007 Tomato chevre, WORK


Work style looks wonderful on you ksuromax! Love your shoes too!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Work style looks wonderful on you ksuromax! Love your shoes too!


Thank you, Darling! 
They are TOD's


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Great easy and relaxed weekend look! And your clutch works perfectly well with it!





Iamminda said:


> Lovely clutch -- goes well with your beautiful fuschia jacket.  You look nice -- your "casual" looks pretty good to me





Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful clutch Kendie!! I really like your jacket color though  and I love Mexican food ...





Dextersmom said:


> Love your clutch and your pretty pink jacket.


Thanks lovelies!! That pink/fushcia jacket is just a nylon walk/jog jacket (but I also love the color). It's great how we can use Bal so casually & also dressed up.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Darling!
> They are TOD's


TOD's quality is THE BEST!!! LOVE!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> TOD's quality is THE BEST!!! LOVE!


Entirely agree!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Eggplant City under very yellow lighting, but still looking great!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Eggplant City under very yellow lighting, but still looking great!


Yummy!!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3493322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Red Lipstick for a chilly Friday!!! Happy weekend my dearest Bal friends!!!


The perfect red! Gorgeous! 


Kendie26 said:


> I should be a little embarrassed  dressed so casually for dinner out but we are "slumming it" at local Mexican place. Happy weekend  yall ! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493364


Lovely jacket and clutch!


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> Eggplant City under very yellow lighting, but still looking great!


Beautiful! 


pixiejenna said:


> Wearing my me town while shopping for a new non bal bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you!
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app





ksuromax said:


> 2007 Tomato chevre, WORK


What a gorgeous red!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> The perfect red! Gorgeous!
> 
> Lovely jacket and clutch!





Kendie26 said:


> Whoa, both bag & shoes are YUMMY Auvina! That red is so delicious& nice new avatar dear!





ksuromax said:


> Ahh, drop-dead beautiful!!!! So rich, deep red!!!!


Thank you so much sweetest ladies!!!I love RED these days, esp when the weather is getting cooler.


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> 2007 Tomato chevre, WORK


Your red is so YUMMY ksuromax! The work looks so perfect on you, it would look huge on me, jealous!


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> Eggplant City under very yellow lighting, but still looking great!


The best purple!!!! Love it!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Your red is so YUMMY ksuromax! The work looks so perfect on you, it would look huge on me, jealous!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> 2007 Tomato chevre, WORK


The leather and color look amazing!   I have a soft spot for Minnie


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Eggplant City under very yellow lighting, but still looking great!



This may be my HG purple!  So beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> The leather and color look amazing!   I have a soft spot for Minnie


Thank you  
I brought her (and Mickey) from Disneyland, they are dear to me


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> 2007 Tomato chevre, WORK



LOVE!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Walking to the beach with my RG Hip.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Walking to the beach with my RG Hip.
> View attachment 3494183



Lovely RG Hip.  That's a pretty purple you are wearing and I like your hair like that.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Walking to the beach with my RG Hip.
> View attachment 3494183


super duper uber adorbs!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Eggplant City under very yellow lighting, but still looking great!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Walking to the beach with my RG Hip.
> View attachment 3494183


So cute!!! It's already colder where I live, I wish I could wear shorts, jealousyyyy!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So cute!!! It's already colder where I live, I wish I could wear shorts, jealousyyyy!!!!





Iamminda said:


> Lovely RG Hip.  That's a pretty purple you are wearing and I like your hair like that.





Kendie26 said:


> super duper uber adorbs!



Thank you, my friends. You are all the best.


----------



## tangyuangege

Wearing my 2012 mangue First today. Haven't used this beautiful lady for a while and feels so happy to carry her out again!


----------



## Iamminda

tangyuangege said:


> View attachment 3494319
> 
> 
> Wearing my 2012 mangue First today. Haven't used this beautiful lady for a while and feels so happy to carry her out again!



What a bright and cheery color!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Walking to the beach with my RG Hip.
> View attachment 3494183


Nice little baby


----------



## ksuromax

tangyuangege said:


> View attachment 3494319
> 
> 
> Wearing my 2012 mangue First today. Haven't used this beautiful lady for a while and feels so happy to carry her out again!


Yummy colour!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Nice little baby



Thank you!


----------



## allofthebags

aalinne_72 said:


> This baby´s on fire today!!
> *03 Dark Caramel City PH
> 
> View attachment 3491034
> View attachment 3491036
> View attachment 3491038
> View attachment 3491039
> *



aalinne - your dark caramel city is like a holy grail bag for me! 

SUCH BAG PORN!  never let her go


----------



## Kendie26

tangyuangege said:


> View attachment 3494319
> 
> 
> Wearing my 2012 mangue First today. Haven't used this beautiful lady for a while and feels so happy to carry her out again!


Gorgeous...look at that lovely subtle sheen on her! Such a  unique, happy color


----------



## Isaberura

This is balenciaga metallic edge mini city in gris fosile. Love this bag!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Again my red Day on the stage, heading for a business meeting


----------



## Kendie26

Isaberura said:


> This is balenciaga metallic edge mini city in gris fosile. Love this bag!!!


You look fabulous...mini style suits you perfectly!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Again my red Day on the stage, heading for a business meeting


well hello there GORGEOUS!! Obviously I love the bag...the color  & style are incredible on you! But look at your beautiful hair & profile.....& those shoes!!!! AWESOME pic!


----------



## Isaberura

Kendie26 said:


> You look fabulous...mini style suits you perfectly!


Thank you  


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Iamminda

Isaberura said:


> This is balenciaga metallic edge mini city in gris fosile. Love this bag!!!


Looks good on you.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Again my red Day on the stage, heading for a business meeting



You totally rock that red Day!   And look at those fab (CL?) heels!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You totally rock that red Day!   And look at those fab (CL?) heels!


Thanks  (CL!)


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Again my red Day on the stage, heading for a business meeting


Totally love!!!! Those heels are killer... Omg


----------



## Auvina15

Isaberura said:


> This is balenciaga metallic edge mini city in gris fosile. Love this bag!!!


Just beautiful and CUTE!!!


----------



## Auvina15

tangyuangege said:


> View attachment 3494319
> 
> 
> Wearing my 2012 mangue First today. Haven't used this beautiful lady for a while and feels so happy to carry her out again!


What a lovely vibrant color!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

What a darling mini!! 



Isaberura said:


> This is balenciaga metallic edge mini city in gris fosile. Love this bag!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Again my red Day on the stage, heading for a business meeting



You look wonderful and your bag is a stunner!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You look wonderful and your bag is a stunner!!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you  


Kendie26 said:


> well hello there GORGEOUS!! Obviously I love the bag...the color  & style are incredible on you! But look at your beautiful hair & profile.....& those shoes!!!! AWESOME pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Part Time w/GG21 HW


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Part Time w/GG21 HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495684


Cool and edgy


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Part Time w/GG21 HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495684



Gorgeous!  The more I see G21, the more I like them.


----------



## amstevens714

allofthebags said:


> View attachment 3488463
> 
> 
> Super casual today for brunch, but glad I had my rggh city to feel a little bit more presentable!



I love everything about this outfit!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Part Time w/GG21 HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495684



Fabulous smoochiness!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Black Town today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Black Town today.
> View attachment 3495843



Beautiful plaid shirt!  I forgot you have this beautiful Black Town that I want.  Come to think of it, you have many beautiful purses that I want .


----------



## amstevens714

ksuromax said:


> Again my red Day on the stage, heading for a business meeting



I think we are bag twins - love this bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful plaid shirt!  I forgot you have this beautiful Black Town that I want.  Come to think of it, you have many beautiful purses that I want .



Thanks IM!


----------



## Isaberura

Iamminda said:


> Looks good on you.


Thanks! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Fabulous smoochiness!!





ksuromax said:


> Cool and edgy





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  The more I see G21, the more I like them.


Thanks ladies...I have 2 bals w/ the giant 21 HW that I sadly don't use much anymore but when I do pull them out it's fun to see something a little different
(looking lovely w/ your Town DM)


----------



## DutchGirl007

Today is the first day out with my  pre-loved new to me, GSH blue lavande?  I feel like I really scored a big one on this, and it wouldn't be without all of your help thank you!!


----------



## chowlover2

DutchGirl007 said:


> Today is the first day out with my  pre-loved new to me, GSH blue lavande?  I feel like I really scored a big one on this, and it wouldn't be without all of your help thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497685


Gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

DutchGirl007 said:


> Today is the first day out with my  pre-loved new to me, GSH blue lavande?  I feel like I really scored a big one on this, and it wouldn't be without all of your help thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497685


So beautiful color, love those GIANT HW!!!Congrats!!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

DutchGirl007 said:


> Today is the first day out with my  pre-loved new to me, GSH blue lavande?  I feel like I really scored a big one on this, and it wouldn't be without all of your help thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497685


What a glorious chameleon color! Looks extra awesome with the giant hardware too!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Part Time w/GG21 HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495684


Oh my.... look at that gem... STUNNING!!!! The leather, the Giant HW..... simply TDF!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Black Town today.
> View attachment 3495843


Totally beautiful!!!


----------



## uniktee

iam taking my blue paon city in rosegold hardware


----------



## ksuromax

uniktee said:


> View attachment 3497936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iam taking my blue paon city in rosegold hardware


Very beautiful blue!!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Today is the first day out with my  pre-loved new to me, GSH blue lavande?  I feel like I really scored a big one on this, and it wouldn't be without all of your help thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497685


She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Iamminda

uniktee said:


> View attachment 3497936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iam taking my blue paon city in rosegold hardware



What a beautiful blue!


----------



## uniktee

yes she's a keeper


----------



## ksuromax

Autumn mood.... deep green... 
Day hobo, chevre


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Autumn mood.... deep green...
> Day hobo, chevre



This is yet another beautiful Day!  Is this new?  What is the name of this color?   Really lovely K!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Totally beautiful!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> Today is the first day out with my  pre-loved new to me, GSH blue lavande?  I feel like I really scored a big one on this, and it wouldn't be without all of your help thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497685



YES!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

uniktee said:


> View attachment 3497936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iam taking my blue paon city in rosegold hardware



Very pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Autumn mood.... deep green...
> Day hobo, chevre



Perfect vibe for the season!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is yet another beautiful Day!  Is this new?  What is the name of this color?   Really lovely K!


Thank you, Darlin' 
this is one of those two i got first, naively thinking to keep one and return the other, but they got me hooked and i kept both... and got 2 more in a short while....  a Madbagger, that's what i am


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Perfect vibe for the season!


Thank you


----------



## mrs moulds

I love the color of this bag. The White is so crisp!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Oh wow everyone, you are all too kind!! [emoji171][emoji170]
[emoji4] Many thanks!!



chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!





Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful color, love those GIANT HW!!!Congrats!!!!





SilverStCloud said:


> What a glorious chameleon color! Looks extra awesome with the giant hardware too!





ksuromax said:


> She is gorgeous!!





Dextersmom said:


> YES!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Love-love-love this distressed calfskin City! The handles are a bit squeaky still, but less so than when brand-new. I also love running my hands over the pebbled leather. It relaxes me! Lol


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Love-love-love this distressed calfskin City! The handles are a bit squeaky still, but less so than when brand-new. I also love running my hands over the pebbled leather. It relaxes me! Lol



This is really pretty.  What is the name of this color please?


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Love-love-love this distressed calfskin City! The handles are a bit squeaky still, but less so than when brand-new. I also love running my hands over the pebbled leather. It relaxes me! Lol


Pure aesthetical pleasure!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> This is really pretty.  What is the name of this color please?


I'm not sure what the official name of the color is. But it is often referred to simply as the distressed grey calfskin.


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> I'm not sure what the official name of the color is. But it is often referred to simply as the distressed grey calfskin.


It's a Hamilton isn't it? Or am I wrong?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It's a Hamilton isn't it? Or am I wrong?


it's vibrato, calfskin, as far as i know 
Hamilton is goatskin, no?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's vibrato, calfskin, as far as i know
> Hamilton is goatskin, no?


Oh sorry I thought it looked like one of those ombré Hamiltons!


----------



## SilverStCloud

muchstuff said:


> It's a Hamilton isn't it? Or am I wrong?


Ksuromax is right. This isn't the Hamilton or goatskin. This is calfskin and more closely resembles the Vibrato leather. I'll do a comparison shot when I get home tonight.


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> Ksuromax is right. This isn't the Hamilton or goatskin. This is calfskin and more closely resembles the Vibrato leather. I'll do a comparison shot when I get home tonight.



Next time I should open up the pic and view it full sized!  Wait, I take that back, CeeJay calls this bag the ombre Hamilton see the link...post #6...

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-to-balenciaga-can-someone-help-me.937029/


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Next time I should open up the pic and view it full sized!  Wait, I take that back, CeeJay calls this bag the ombre Hamilton see the link...post #6...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-to-balenciaga-can-someone-help-me.937029/


She says "Ombre" but calfskin... if my eyes are not letting me down, "hamilton" is not mentioned in her post


----------



## ksuromax

Gosh, someone has to write a Bal glossary  lol


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Love-love-love this distressed calfskin City! The handles are a bit squeaky still, but less so than when brand-new. I also love running my hands over the pebbled leather. It relaxes me! Lol


So so so magnificent! I always wanted to see one of these babes (in this color) in person...LOVE!


----------



## SilverStCloud

muchstuff said:


> Next time I should open up the pic and view it full sized! [emoji38] Wait, I take that back, CeeJay calls this bag the ombre Hamilton see the link...post #6...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-to-balenciaga-can-someone-help-me.937029/


Yes, this is the ombre/distressed collection and the leather is veau (calfskin), not Hamilton (which is goatskin). I have the original Hamilton bags and their leathers are quite different from this calfskin.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> So so so magnificent! I always wanted to see one of these babes (in this color) in person...LOVE! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


The distressing of the leather is stunning, Kendie. You would like it even more in real life!

And even though the leather started out stiff, it certainly has softened up a lot, much like the Hamilton and ME leathers.


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> The distressing of the leather is stunning, Kendie. You would like it even more in real life!
> 
> And even though the leather started out stiff, it certainly has softened up a lot, much like the Hamilton and ME leathers.


No doubt I'd love it!! It reminds me a little of my mini papier (limited edition) in distressed veau/calfskin as it has similar textural/grainy look & feel. Your is a total BEAUT!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> She says "Ombre" but calfskin... if my eyes are not letting me down, "hamilton" is not mentioned in her post


You're right, I stand corrected!


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> Yes, this is the ombre/distressed collection and the leather is veau (calfskin), not Hamilton (which is goatskin). I have the original Hamilton bags and their leathers are quite different from this calfskin.


Thanks for clarifying, sorry if I muddied the waters with my comment...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for clarifying, sorry if I muddied the waters with my comment...


it's the best thing to find out the truth


----------



## DutchGirl007

We went to LA, she's a great traveler [emoji171][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## SilverStCloud

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for clarifying, sorry if I muddied the waters with my comment...


We're all here learning together! [emoji5]


----------



## chowlover2

DutchGirl007 said:


> We went to LA, she's a great traveler [emoji171][emoji170][emoji171]
> View attachment 3499578
> View attachment 3499579
> View attachment 3499580


That's gorgeous, what color is it?


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> We went to LA, she's a great traveler [emoji171][emoji170][emoji171]
> View attachment 3499578
> View attachment 3499579
> View attachment 3499580



Beautiful!  Have a great time in sunny LA


----------



## SilverStCloud

muchstuff said:


> It's a Hamilton isn't it? Or am I wrong?


So here are some comparison shots:






Black Hamilton against the distressed grey calfskin





Black ME goatskin against the distressed grey calfskin





Black Hamilton against the black ME goatskin


----------



## aksaiyo

SilverStCloud said:


> So here are some comparison shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Hamilton against the distressed grey calfskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black ME goatskin against the distressed grey calfskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Hamilton against the black ME goatskin



I just love your pictures!!! I adore the look of all of these leathers! The distressed calfskin is beautiful too! It looked so stiff in pictures from threads years ago when they first came out, but yours seemed to have softened up beautifully!


----------



## DutchGirl007

chowlover2 said:


> That's gorgeous, what color is it?


I believe it's blue lavande from 2011.  I want to get it authenticated. 



Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  Have a great time in sunny LA


Thank you so much!!


----------



## alla.miss

Want to show you my current bal-pals
The mini city and the small traveller backpack
I won't carry the mini often till summer, only for going out. As for the backpack, I hope the wear him well!
Hoping to finally add a city in medium size (in ME or Vibrato) and return a day to my collection.
Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]️


----------



## DutchGirl007

Okay one last shot....  my husband LOVES this bag too!!  (Helping my shoulder rest) so sweet!! [emoji171]


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> Okay one last shot....  my husband LOVES this bag too!!  (Helping my shoulder rest) so sweet!! [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500402


By golly, it looks good on him too .   Beautiful day in Marina Del Rey?


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> So here are some comparison shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Hamilton against the distressed grey calfskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black ME goatskin against the distressed grey calfskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Hamilton against the black ME goatskin


My kingdom for a Hamilton...


----------



## chowlover2

DutchGirl007 said:


> Okay one last shot....  my husband LOVES this bag too!!  (Helping my shoulder rest) so sweet!! [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500402



And it looks like a totally different bag ( more lavender ) in that light! Add another to the wishlist!


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> Okay one last shot....  my husband LOVES this bag too!!  (Helping my shoulder rest) so sweet!! [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500402


Love it, but gosh is there any risk he might try & "steal it" from you?!!


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> Okay one last shot....  my husband LOVES this bag too!!  (Helping my shoulder rest) so sweet!! [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500402



Awesome shot!!


----------



## heaRtB

My Cassis for today


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunday vibes.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday vibes.
> View attachment 3501081
> View attachment 3501082


Very pretty!!! Totally in love with your outfits!


----------



## Iamminda

heaRtB said:


> My Cassis for today


 Beautiful bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday vibes.
> View attachment 3501081
> View attachment 3501082



Loving your Sunday vibes!  Pretty lilac top.  You wear that clutch beautifully.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday vibes.
> View attachment 3501081
> View attachment 3501082


You were born to be on the runway & walk the cat walk girlfriend....Love your entire ensemble...Snap! Totally love lilac paired with aluminum/silver


----------



## Kendie26

heaRtB said:


> My Cassis for today


I always had a soft spot for Cassis & melt when I see it


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You were born to be on the runway & walk the cat walk girlfriend....Love your entire ensemble...Snap! Totally love lilac paired with aluminum/silver





Auvina15 said:


> Very pretty!!! Totally in love with your outfits!





Iamminda said:


> Loving your Sunday vibes!  Pretty lilac top.  You wear that clutch beautifully.



Thank you Kendie, Auvina and IM!!!  You are all beyond kind!!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Okay one last shot....  my husband LOVES this bag too!!  (Helping my shoulder rest) so sweet!! [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500402


Great model!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday vibes.
> View attachment 3501081
> View attachment 3501082


Cool look!


----------



## ksuromax

heaRtB said:


> My Cassis for today


Great bag!!! Love this colour, i need to get mine out, thanks for inspiring!


----------



## SilverStCloud

05 Rouge Theatre City chillin' at dinner after a loooooong day in the office.


----------



## ksuromax

Shine on, you, crazy hardware!!


----------



## Dextersmom

SilverStCloud said:


> 05 Rouge Theatre City chillin' at dinner after a loooooong day in the office.



What a beauty!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Shine on, you, crazy hardware!!



So gorgeous and so are your shoes!!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> 05 Rouge Theatre City chillin' at dinner after a loooooong day in the office.



This is the prettiest red ever


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Shine on, you, crazy hardware!!



I am in love with this rainbow iridescent hardware!!!!   Pretty shoes!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, girls!! 


Dextersmom said:


> So gorgeous and so are your shoes!!





Iamminda said:


> I am in love with this rainbow iridescent hardware!!!!   Pretty shoes!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Cool look!



Thank you k!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Black City Monday


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> Awesome shot!!


 Blush, [emoji1317] thanks




Kendie26 said:


> Love it, but gosh is there any risk he might try & "steal it" from you?!!


LOL.... he totally love the color purple also, I catch him eyeing it [emoji102]! 



chowlover2 said:


> And it looks like a totally different bag ( more lavender ) in that light! Add another to the wishlist!


It's got chameleon qualities for sure [emoji170][emoji171][emoji170]



Iamminda said:


> By golly, it looks good on him too .   Beautiful day in Marina Del Rey?


We love Marina Del Rey, just getting to know Southern California a little bit better & what a beautiful weekend indeed! 

Have a lovely Monday everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> 05 Rouge Theatre City chillin' at dinner after a loooooong day in the office.


So so so very pretty....I usually don't call Bal "elegant" but this pic is to me!! For some reason though your rouge theatre color & mine do not photograph the same..I guess the difference in screen monitors (?)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Shine on, you, crazy hardware!!


Bellisimo....you've mastered the bag/shoe combo selfie!!! xox


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Shine on, you, crazy hardware!!



Woweeeeee that gorgeous!!  Yes shoe bag combo [emoji73]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> What a beauty!!!


oh girl....I forgot....I'm also kind of nosey & intrigued by what is INSIDE the beautiful bag?! I won't even say what it looks like (HA & no, I'm not being perverted people!!)


----------



## Kendie26

OOPS...what happened? SORRY DM, that last post was for ksuromax!!! regarding her Bal pic today....


Kendie26 said:


> oh girl....I forgot....I'm also kind of nosey & intrigued by what is INSIDE the beautiful bag?! I won't even say what it looks like (HA & no, I'm not being perverted people!!)


@Dextersmom 
@ksuromax


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SilverStCloud said:


> 05 Rouge Theatre City chillin' at dinner after a loooooong day in the office.



What an absolute beauty, and your pics are also always so fabulous!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Shine on, you, crazy hardware!!


Love the Pink Floyd reference!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Dextersmom said:


> What a beauty!!! [emoji813]


Thanks, DM!


Iamminda said:


> This is the prettiest red ever


It really is a lovely vintagey sort of red.


Kendie26 said:


> So so so very pretty....I usually don't call Bal "elegant" but this pic is to me!! For some reason though your rouge theatre color & mine do not photograph the same..I guess the difference in screen monitors (?)


Oh, how interesting... Do share some photos of your RT under different lighting, please! And I'll do the same too for comparison sake.


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, DM!
> 
> It really is a lovely vintagey sort of red.
> 
> Oh, how interesting... Do share some photos of your RT under different lighting, please! And I'll do the same too for comparison sake.


Please do...do you find the rouge theater leather to be a bit different? Less smooshy? I'm wondering if it's just because the bags aren't carried as much? (Or mine anyway...)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Bellisimo....you've mastered the bag/shoe combo selfie!!! xox


i tell ya... it's all about those long stretchy selfie hands... 
Thank you, Dearest


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Woweeeeee that gorgeous!!  Yes shoe bag combo [emoji73]


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Hehehe 
It's all intrecciato 



Kendie26 said:


> OOPS...what happened? SORRY DM, that last post was for ksuromax!!! regarding her Bal pic today....
> 
> @Dextersmom
> @ksuromax


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Love the Pink Floyd reference!


----------



## aksaiyo

ksuromax said:


> Hehehe
> It's all intrecciato


I love all that BV~ 
I've always wondered what happens to the mirror now that there is no front pocket.  Did it come like that? with the mirror just loose and in an interior pocket?


----------



## ksuromax

aksaiyo said:


> I love all that BV~
> I've always wondered what happens to the mirror now that there is no front pocket.  Did it come like that? with the mirror just loose and in an interior pocket?


it was wrapped in tissue paper and was in the box 
i am not carrying the mirrors hanging down anyway, all my Bal mirrors are inside the bag in the pockets and tassels are attached to the zip pull
just this one has its tassle still on, but wrapped around the mirror, but anyway it's inside the bag in the pocket  
absence of the front pocket doesn't bother me at all 
i know, some girls here are die-hard bal fans, so they are used to Bal bags, 
i am not THAT much, so i am not that passionate about the front pocket, i just take my bag the way it is - there's no front pocket - fine, she is still a great bag!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Hehehe
> It's all intrecciato


Should we change yor "BV queen" name to "intrecciato queen?!"  SO, in your original pic yesterday it looked like a finger with a bandaid on the fingertip that was in your bag!!! Silly me & how our eyes play tricks on us....that's why I asked you what's in the bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Should we change yor "BV queen" name to "intrecciato queen?!"  SO, in your original pic yesterday it looked like a finger with a bandaid on the fingertip that was in your bag!!! Silly me & how our eyes play tricks on us....that's why I asked you what's in the bag!


lol.... i am in the office, and i am laughing out loud!!!! A FINGER!!!!!?????!!!!!  it's hysterical....
this is what you took for a bandaided finger  my Dear Mr M, car key guard


----------



## ksuromax

P.S. by the way, he is sitting with the same Bal city bag in the background


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> lol.... i am in the office, and i am laughing out loud!!!! A FINGER!!!!!?????!!!!!  it's hysterical....
> this is what you took for a bandaided finger  my Dear Mr M, car key guard


hahahah He's a cutie!! It was HIM....it WAS his finger (well his arm I guess with the white tip part on the end!!)


----------



## aksaiyo

ksuromax said:


> it was wrapped in tissue paper and was in the box
> i am not carrying the mirrors hanging down anyway, all my Bal mirrors are inside the bag in the pockets and tassels are attached to the zip pull
> just this one has its tassle still on, but wrapped around the mirror, but anyway it's inside the bag in the pocket
> absence of the front pocket doesn't bother me at all
> i know, some girls here are die-hard bal fans, so they are used to Bal bags,
> i am not THAT much, so i am not that passionate about the front pocket, i just take my bag the way it is - there's no front pocket - fine, she is still a great bag!



Thanks for letting me know! I'm still new to Bal (one year in!) and don't actually use the front pocket of my city much and have only used the mirror once. Missing either of those things wouldn't bother me much, though the lack of zipper does seem to change up the look a little for me. Or maybe I just want the best bang for my buck and would be upset if something is gone on one bag that is still on others? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

aksaiyo said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I'm still new to Bal (one year in!) and don't actually use the front pocket of my city much and have only used the mirror once. Missing either of those things wouldn't bother me much, though the lack of zipper does seem to change up the look a little for me. Or maybe I just want the best bang for my buck and would be upset if something is gone on one bag that is still on others? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


i totally get your point, but for me that was a hardware colour to win the deal, it's SO different from any other Bal i've ever seen, that i don't bother about the rest at all...
there are tons of silver, pewter, big, small, gold... you name it! but only one small number of Bal bags were made with iridescent hardware, even if the zip was at the bottom, i still would have bought it!!!


----------



## alla.miss

Hi sweeties!!

Some modeling pics of the traveller backpack in small size and gris fossil color [emoji173]️
Great size btw!
I hope you all feel comfy in your warm corners of the world, so specially for you our winter began today!
So the time has come for valenki, fur coats, vodka and running nose[emoji300]️


----------



## Dextersmom

alla.miss said:


> Hi sweeties!!
> 
> Some modeling pics of the traveller backpack in small size and gris fossil color [emoji173]️
> Great size btw!
> I hope you all feel comfy in your warm corners of the world, so specially for you our winter began today!
> So the time has come for valenki, fur coats, vodka and running nose[emoji300]️
> 
> View attachment 3502692
> View attachment 3502693
> View attachment 3502694
> 
> View attachment 3502695
> View attachment 3502696



Looks great on you!! Stay warm!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> hahahah He's a cutie!! It was HIM....it WAS his finger (well his arm I guess with the white tip part on the end!!)


Whose finger did you think i was carrying????


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Hi sweeties!!
> 
> Some modeling pics of the traveller backpack in small size and gris fossil color [emoji173]️
> Great size btw!
> I hope you all feel comfy in your warm corners of the world, so specially for you our winter began today!
> So the time has come for valenki, fur coats, vodka and running nose[emoji300]️
> 
> View attachment 3502692
> View attachment 3502693
> View attachment 3502694
> 
> View attachment 3502695
> View attachment 3502696


Great backpack


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Should we change yor "BV queen" name to "intrecciato queen?!"  SO, in your original pic yesterday it looked like a finger with a bandaid on the fingertip that was in your bag!!! Silly me & how our eyes play tricks on us....that's why I asked you what's in the bag!


That is too funny K.  You have quite an imagination


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Whose finger did you think i was carrying????





Iamminda said:


> That is too funny K.  You have quite an imagination


I don't know but my eyes saw what I saw!!! It WAS a finger!!!


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> Hi sweeties!!
> 
> Some modeling pics of the traveller backpack in small size and gris fossil color [emoji173]️
> Great size btw!
> I hope you all feel comfy in your warm corners of the world, so specially for you our winter began today!
> So the time has come for valenki, fur coats, vodka and running nose[emoji300]️
> 
> View attachment 3502692
> View attachment 3502693
> View attachment 3502694
> 
> View attachment 3502695
> View attachment 3502696


Love both your Bal bag & your coat!!! Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## alla.miss

Thanks for your kind comments @Dextersmom @ksuromax @Kendie26 

Trying to keep positive while creeping through knee deep snow


----------



## Dextersmom

alla.miss said:


> Thanks for your kind comments @Dextersmom @ksuromax @Kendie26
> 
> Trying to keep positive while creeping through knee deep snow



Be safe!


----------



## Dextersmom

Rose Thulian City today.


----------



## Just Violet

Yesterday's furry mood feat. the beautiful 2006 pony hair/ivory first that i have recently restored by myself


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3503990



Love your beautiful Roses (top and bag)!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Yesterday's furry mood feat. the beautiful 2006 pony hair/ivory first that i have recently restored by myself
> View attachment 3504050



You did a beautiful job -- looks lovely with the red Pom.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Yesterday's furry mood feat. the beautiful 2006 pony hair/ivory first that i have recently restored by myself
> View attachment 3504050



WOW!!! JV, that is so pretty and unique and I love it!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love your beautiful Roses (top and bag)!



Thank you IM!


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> You did a beautiful job -- looks lovely with the red Pom.





Dextersmom said:


> WOW!!! JV, that is so pretty and unique and I love it!!



Thank you girls!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Yesterday's furry mood feat. the beautiful 2006 pony hair/ivory first that i have recently restored by myself
> View attachment 3504050



Looks brand spankin new Just Violet!! Bravo you [emoji122][emoji106][emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji322]


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Looks brand spankin new Just Violet!! Bravo you [emoji122][emoji106][emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji322]



Thank you sweetie. I am very satisfied because it was faded and yellowed at the same time, dirty and scuffed. But with love, patience and good products i had lovely results


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Thank you sweetie. I am very satisfied because it was faded and yellowed at the same time, dirty and scuffed. But with love, patience and good products i had lovely results


Oh wow, well I know just the person to come to now if/when my Mulberry furry Lily ever does the same!! xox


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Yesterday's furry mood feat. the beautiful 2006 pony hair/ivory first that i have recently restored by myself
> View attachment 3504050


Such an unique and beautiful bag! Wonderful job restored it JV!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3503990


Just beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Just beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Loveheart

Black shw ME city with a Loewe charm


View attachment 3505620


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Oh wow, well I know just the person to come to now if/when my Mulberry furry Lily ever does the same!! xox





Auvina15 said:


> Such an unique and beautiful bag! Wonderful job restored it JV!



Eheheh thank you girls for your appreciation


----------



## Just Violet

Yesterday's details with my cassis city


----------



## Loveheart

Hmmm why didn't my pic show up




ooh, it worked now!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Loveheart said:


> Hmmm why didn't my pic show up
> 
> View attachment 3505663
> 
> 
> ooh, it worked now!



LOVE!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Yesterday's details with my cassis city
> View attachment 3505626



This is such a warm and wonderful color -- and your picture is done with such great style .


----------



## Iamminda

Loveheart said:


> Hmmm why didn't my pic show up
> 
> View attachment 3505663
> 
> 
> ooh, it worked now!



Beauty!


----------



## Real Authentication

Love my mini city! [emoji1377][emoji173]️[emoji178]


----------



## Auvina15

Loveheart said:


> Hmmm why didn't my pic show up
> 
> View attachment 3505663
> 
> 
> ooh, it worked now!


So gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Yesterday's details with my cassis city
> View attachment 3505626


Love this beautiful rich color!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Yesterday's details with my cassis city
> View attachment 3505626



Gorgeous beauty and perfect for the season!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Loveheart said:


> Hmmm why didn't my pic show up
> 
> View attachment 3505663
> 
> 
> ooh, it worked now!



Fabulous!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Yesterday's details with my cassis city
> View attachment 3505626





Loveheart said:


> Hmmm why didn't my pic show up
> 
> View attachment 3505663
> 
> 
> ooh, it worked now!



2 total gorgeous stunners ladies! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Lizard embossed City with my new Chanel scarf [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Lizard embossed City with my new Chanel scarf [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505806
> View attachment 3505807



Love this pink beauty!  (I recently considered getting her little sister--a preloved First--but it sold before I could decide ).  Beautiful scarf too.   And I like your phone case.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Lizard embossed City with my new Chanel scarf [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505806
> View attachment 3505807



You look beautiful!!!  I love your entire outfit......just everything!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my incredibly smooshy and much loved Raisin City today.  I think I will condition her and give her some love over the weekend. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Happy Friday!


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> This is such a warm and wonderful color -- and your picture is done with such great style .





Auvina15 said:


> Love this beautiful rich color!!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous beauty and perfect for the season!!





Kendie26 said:


> 2 total gorgeous stunners ladies! [emoji8][emoji8]



Thank you girls


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Lizard embossed City with my new Chanel scarf [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505806
> View attachment 3505807





Dextersmom said:


> Using my incredibly smooshy and much loved Raisin City today.  I think I will condition her and give her some love over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505882
> View attachment 3505883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!



Both absolutely fabulous !!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my incredibly smooshy and much loved Raisin City today.  I think I will condition her and give her some love over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505882
> View attachment 3505883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!



I love this!  So pretty.  I didn't realize or had forgotten you had this.  I was considering this color recently (and may still consider it for my next one). You look super.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my incredibly smooshy and much loved Raisin City today.  I think I will condition her and give her some love over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505882
> View attachment 3505883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Like dear iamminda, I also forgot you had this GORGEOUS color....she suits you beautifully (but what the heck doesn't?!!) Adore your entire ensemble....ahhhhh those SHOES!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Love this pink beauty!  (I recently considered getting her little sister--a preloved First--but it sold before I could decide ).  Beautiful scarf too.   And I like your phone case.





Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful!!!  I love your entire outfit......just everything!!


Thanks so very much my royal sweetnesses!! Oh, iamminda....hopefully another First will come back for sale...I know you are a pink girl too. I'll keep a look-out for you! The cell case is "speck" brand....my hubby constantly brings me cases home as treats so he picked this out for my love of flowers.
DM~you are way too kind...many thanks girlfriend! You look smashing as ever today!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Both absolutely fabulous !!


for whatever weird reason I tried multi-quote w/ my above reply but it didn't work so just a quick thank you to our Dearest JV...happy weekend Hun!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Lizard embossed City with my new Chanel scarf [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505806
> View attachment 3505807


Here you go Kendie.... Love the bag, love the scarf, love the cc, love everything in these pics!!!! Perfect combos!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my incredibly smooshy and much loved Raisin City today.  I think I will condition her and give her some love over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505882
> View attachment 3505883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Just like IM and K. I was not sure you had this stunner, so gorgeous!!!! And I do really love your long sweater, super stylish!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Both absolutely fabulous !!



Thanks JV!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Just like IM and K. I was not sure you had this stunner, so gorgeous!!!! And I do really love your long sweater, super stylish!!!





Iamminda said:


> I love this!  So pretty.  I didn't realize or had forgotten you had this.  I was considering this color recently (and may still consider it for my next one). You look super.





Kendie26 said:


> Like dear iamminda, I also forgot you had this GORGEOUS color....she suits you beautifully (but what the heck doesn't?!!) Adore your entire ensemble....ahhhhh those SHOES!!!



Thanks my friends!!   I got this beauty seven years ago (it was my second Bal bag) at Barney's in Beverly Hills.  At that time, in San Diego anyway, neither Neiman Marcus nor Nordstrom carried Bal, so a special trip had to be made. Today I also debuted one of my new Vince cashmere sweaters and my shoes are Vera Wang. Love you guys!


----------



## ksuromax

Staying at our friends for a sleepover, City as my handbag and Weekender (2007 siena) as our luggage carrier, plus Bal sandals... 
Lovely weekend to all!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Staying at our friends for a sleepover, City as my handbag and Weekender (2007 siena) as our luggage carrier, plus Bal sandals...
> Lovely weekend to all!



Perfect companions for a sleepover-- have a great time


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Here you go Kendie.... Love the bag, love the scarf, love the cc, love everything in these pics!!!! Perfect combos!!!


you are too cute & kind...thank you sweet Auvina!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Staying at our friends for a sleepover, City as my handbag and Weekender (2007 siena) as our luggage carrier, plus Bal sandals...
> Lovely weekend to all!


Love the color of your Weekender! And I remember when you got those adorable Bal sandals....have fun!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Love the color of your Weekender! And I remember when you got those adorable Bal sandals....have fun!


Thank you, Darling! 
They are sooo comfy, so soft and hugging the feet! We'v just finished skiing and they feel like soft socks on my tired feet after those heavy and stiff ski boots!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Darling!
> They are sooo comfy, so soft and hugging the feet! We'v just finished skiing and they feel like soft socks on my tired feet after those heavy and stiff ski boots!


 without question, I'd rather have your sweet Bal sandals on my feet too instead of ski boots!


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> Staying at our friends for a sleepover, City as my handbag and Weekender (2007 siena) as our luggage carrier, plus Bal sandals...
> Lovely weekend to all!



Sienna looks amazing!!! [emoji76]


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Staying at our friends for a sleepover, City as my handbag and Weekender (2007 siena) as our luggage carrier, plus Bal sandals...
> Lovely weekend to all!



Beautiful Bal themed getaway!!  Hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Sienna looks amazing!!! [emoji76]


thank you!! 



Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful Bal themed getaway!!  Hope you have a wonderful time!


Actually it wasn't planned  just realized it was all Bal when i piled all my stuff at my friend's place, and then i took a photo to post here...  
my weekender is my really go-to bag when i need to carry more than usual, she is in great shape (9 years) and a true work-horse


----------



## ksuromax

edit


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Staying at our friends for a sleepover, City as my handbag and Weekender (2007 siena) as our luggage carrier, plus Bal sandals...
> Lovely weekend to all!


Love these!!! Your sandals are so cute and unique! Have fun ksuromax!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Love these!!! Your sandals are so cute and unique! Have fun ksuromax!!!


Thanks  lovely weekend to you, too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Metal Plate City today (with a new sweater coat from Vince).  Happy Halloween!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today (with a new sweater coat from Vince).  Happy Halloween!
> View attachment 3508362


You look fabulous Dextersmom!!! Such a gorgeous bag and your sweater is STUNNING!!! Have some fun today dearest!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Halloween!! Looking fab 


Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today (with a new sweater coat from Vince).  Happy Halloween!
> View attachment 3508362


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today (with a new sweater coat from Vince).  Happy Halloween!
> View attachment 3508362



I love this gorgeous bag!  Beautiful sweater -- perfect for this chilly Fall day.   Have a Happy Halloween.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this gorgeous bag!  Beautiful sweater -- perfect for this chilly Fall day.   Have a Happy Halloween.





Auvina15 said:


> You look fabulous Dextersmom!!! Such a gorgeous bag and your sweater is STUNNING!!! Have some fun today dearest!





ksuromax said:


> Happy Halloween!! Looking fab



Thank you so much, my lovely Bal friends!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today (with a new sweater coat from Vince).  Happy Halloween!
> View attachment 3508362


That plate city looks fab on you crossbody! Gosh, ALL crossbody's do though. So the weather has cooled enough out there for sweater coat?!! Lovely look overall & uber sweet shoes!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> That plate city looks fab on you crossbody! Gosh, ALL crossbody's do though. So the weather has cooled enough out there for sweater coat?!! Lovely look overall & uber sweet shoes!



Thank you, my friend and yes, the weather is finally cooperating around here!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Classic Black City today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Classic Black City today.
> View attachment 3509093



Wonderful bag and you look great


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Classic Black City today.
> View attachment 3509093


Timeless classics


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Classic Black City today.
> View attachment 3509093


My Mama always said "black is best" & "black when in doubt!" Hope you are liking how yours is breaking in DM...looks fab!


----------



## piosavsfan

Turquoise Day!


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> Turquoise Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509442



I love this color -- so pretty.  You are so lucky to own this one  -- enjoy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My Mama always said "black is best" & "black when in doubt!" Hope you are liking how yours is breaking in DM...looks fab!





Iamminda said:


> Wonderful bag and you look great





ksuromax said:


> Timeless classics



Thank you all!!  I am really loving this bag and am considering adding another classic to my collection for Christmas.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Classic Black City today.
> View attachment 3509093


So beautiful! Love this classic piece!!!


----------



## Auvina15

piosavsfan said:


> Turquoise Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509442


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Turquoise Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509442


What a beauty!!!!


----------



## Real Authentication

Wore my new city edge [emoji41]


----------



## Kendie26

piosavsfan said:


> Turquoise Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509442


such an out-of-this-world amazingly gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful! Love this classic piece!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

Pairing Bal Infanta Boston with my fav Chanel boots today!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3510052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing Bal Infanta Boston with my fav Chanel boots today!!!



Beautiful and Beautiful!  This bag is so elegant -- can't remember if I have seen it here before.   That yummy pebbly leather!  And your boots -- tres chic!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3510052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing Bal Infanta Boston with my fav Chanel boots today!!!


Lovely bag, but the boots....


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful and Beautiful!  This bag is so elegant -- can't remember if I have seen it here before.   That yummy pebbly leather!  And your boots -- tres chic!


Thank you so much Iamminda! I think I posted this bag here once a while ago( bought it about a year ago) I haven't worn it for awhile, Bal did a great job choosing this grain calf for structured bags.


ksuromax said:


> Lovely bag, but the boots....


Thank you so much dear ksuromax!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3510052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing Bal Infanta Boston with my fav Chanel boots today!!!



Oh so pretty and the leather looks beautiful!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Oh so pretty and the leather looks beautiful!!


Thank you dear Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3510052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing Bal Infanta Boston with my fav Chanel boots today!!!


 OMG girl!!!! Holy smokes on BOTH bag & boots....TO DIE FOR!! How are you liking your Infanta...I was strongly considering this style when it launched. Do you do modshots (NO pressure!)


----------



## aksaiyo

New to me 2009 black city, with a spare long strap I got earlier this year.


----------



## ksuromax

Day hobo in Cassis, RG hw


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Day hobo in Cassis, RG hw



This cassis color looks especially good with what you are wearing .


----------



## Iamminda

aksaiyo said:


> View attachment 3510682
> 
> New to me 2009 black city, with a spare long strap I got earlier this year.



Looks great with the long strap -- thanks for posting since I was wondering how the City would look with the long strap.  Glad you were able to get another beautiful Black City


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Day hobo in Cassis, RG hw



Love!!!   That charm is also beyond adorable.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> OMG girl!!!! Holy smokes on BOTH bag & boots....TO DIE FOR!! How are you liking your Infanta...I was strongly considering this style when it launched. Do you do modshots (NO pressure!)


Thank you Kendie, you're so sweet! I like this bag, but the shoulder strap is a little bit short for the cross body option even I'm petite. It holds alot though. I'll do the mod shots for u some day, soon!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Day hobo in Cassis, RG hw


Very pretty! Cute charms too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

aksaiyo said:


> View attachment 3510682
> 
> New to me 2009 black city, with a spare long strap I got earlier this year.


Very beautiful classic!


----------



## aksaiyo

Iamminda said:


> Looks great with the long strap -- thanks for posting since I was wondering how the City would look with the long strap.  Glad you were able to get another beautiful Black City



Thanks! I'm 5ft 4 for reference. I will still look for a chevre one to love, but this was a great deal and it's quite broken in so I can be free to not baby it!


----------



## Kendie26

aksaiyo said:


> View attachment 3510682
> 
> New to me 2009 black city, with a spare long strap I got earlier this year.



Looks fab on you & that strap is great Crossbody ... love your shoes too![emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Day hobo in Cassis, RG hw



You rock ALL of your stunning colorful bags so well my dear, "Dr Me!" [emoji8][emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You rock ALL of your stunning colorful bags so well my dear, "Dr Me!" [emoji8][emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## seagullz

New to me Black GGH City on my lap this morning.


----------



## aksaiyo

Kendie26 said:


> Looks fab on you & that strap is great Crossbody ... love your shoes too![emoji173]️



Thank you!! The shoes are Frye Regina flats


----------



## Dextersmom

RG Rose Thulian City on this beautiful Friday!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thulian City on this beautiful Friday!!
> View attachment 3511930


Great relaxed weekend look


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thulian City on this beautiful Friday!!
> View attachment 3511930



Enjoy this beautiful Friday in your beautiful ensemble


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with my black beauty!  I can't believe how much I love it.  I may have gone over to the dark side and caught black bag fever .  Anyways, Happy Friday.


----------



## PikaboICU

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my black beauty!  I can't believe how much I love it.  I may have gone over to the dark side and caught black bag fever .  Anyways, Happy Friday.




Ohhhhh That is one gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my black beauty!  I can't believe how much I love it.  I may have gone over to the dark side and caught black bag fever .  Anyways, Happy Friday.



So gorgeous IM!!  Fun to be bag twins with you! It looks so luscious.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Enjoy this beautiful Friday in your beautiful ensemble





ksuromax said:


> Great relaxed weekend look



Thank you both!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> OMG girl!!!! Holy smokes on BOTH bag & boots....TO DIE FOR!! How are you liking your Infanta...I was strongly considering this style when it launched. Do you do modshots (NO pressure!)


Mod shots as promised for dearest Kendie.


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my black beauty!  I can't believe how much I love it.  I may have gone over to the dark side and caught black bag fever .  Anyways, Happy Friday.


Wow looks fabulous IM!!! Love love the leather so much....oh my.... very cute charm too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thulian City on this beautiful Friday!!
> View attachment 3511930


Very pretty!!! Cute dress!


----------



## Auvina15

seagullz said:


> New to me Black GGH City on my lap this morning.


Such a gorgeous bag! Love those giant HW!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks Pika!  And thanks for your help with this 



PikaboICU said:


> Ohhhhh That is one gorgeous bag!!



Thanks DM!  Yeah, we are finally bag twins (woohoo).   



Dextersmom said:


> So gorgeous IM!!  Fun to be bag twins with you! It looks so luscious.



Thanks Auvina!  Super cute mod shots of your beautiful bag.  



Auvina15 said:


> Wow looks fabulous IM!!! Love love the leather so much....oh my.... very cute charm too!!!





Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3512368
> View attachment 3512369
> 
> Mod shots as promised for dearest Kendie.


----------



## rainneday

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my black beauty!  I can't believe how much I love it.  I may have gone over to the dark side and caught black bag fever .  Anyways, Happy Friday.



This is a perfect black Bal. What year is it?


----------



## Iamminda

rainneday said:


> This is a perfect black Bal. What year is it?



Thank you .  It's 2005 (Z) -- recently purchased.


----------



## rainneday

Iamminda said:


> Thank you .  It's 2005 (Z) -- recently purchased.



That would have been my guess! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very pretty!!! Cute dress!



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my black beauty!  I can't believe how much I love it.  I may have gone over to the dark side and caught black bag fever .  Anyways, Happy Friday.


She is stunning, IM!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> She is stunning, IM!!!



Thanks so much K


----------



## aksaiyo

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my black beauty!  I can't believe how much I love it.  I may have gone over to the dark side and caught black bag fever .  Anyways, Happy Friday.



She is stunning!! The leather looks incredible! Congrats!! [emoji1360][emoji471][emoji817]
Also, I love that you are listening to one republic! One of my favorite bands!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3512368
> View attachment 3512369
> 
> Mod shots as promised for dearest Kendie.


Aw you are the best!!! THANK YOU Auvina....it looks FABULOUS on you....love that size & color, You carry her perfectly. I would very seriously consider this style if a buy another Bal in near future (if I could only get off of the damn "C" addiction first!) Thanks again Love!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my black beauty!  I can't believe how much I love it.  I may have gone over to the dark side and caught black bag fever .  Anyways, Happy Friday.


PERFECTION! I'm laughing because I do indeed the first time you told me you're not really a black bag kind of gal!! And now look at you with a First & City black extraordinaire!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> So gorgeous IM!!  Fun to be bag twins with you! It looks so luscious.


hey & please don't forget me too....we are black City bag w/ classic HW triplets now!!!
@Iamminda


----------



## ksuromax

Loaded my City with all my stuff, ready for the next week


----------



## SilverStCloud

Going neutral today with the delicious 05 Caramel City


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Aw you are the best!!! THANK YOU Auvina....it looks FABULOUS on you....love that size & color, You carry her perfectly. I would very seriously consider this style if a buy another Bal in near future (if I could only get off of the damn "C" addiction first!) Thanks again Love!


You're very welcome sweetest Kendie and thanks for such a kindly compliment!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Loaded my City with all my stuff, ready for the next week


Look at this beauty.....is she a queen of Bal???!!!


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> Going neutral today with the delicious 05 Caramel City


So gorgeous neutral color!! Oldies had the best leather!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Going neutral today with the delicious 05 Caramel City



Gorgeous yummy Caramel!  You surely have a great collection of oldies!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Loaded my City with all my stuff, ready for the next week



Love this one!   The rainbow hardware makes me smile everytime.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Loaded my City with all my stuff, ready for the next week



Fabulous!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you A!  I love 1R -- their new CD is on repeat in my car!  



aksaiyo said:


> She is stunning!! The leather looks incredible! Congrats!! [emoji1360][emoji471][emoji817]
> Also, I love that you are listening to one republic! One of my favorite bands!!



Thanks K!  It's crazy that I never owned/liked a black bag until this year.  What was wrong with me before?  LOL


Kendie26 said:


> PERFECTION! I'm laughing because I do indeed the first time you told me you're not really a black bag kind of gal!! And now look at you with a First & City black extraordinaire!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Not quite wearing, but trying on - First in outremer with a chain, definitely gives it a fresh vibe and more opportunities for more frequent use!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Not quite wearing, but trying on - First in outremer with a chain, definitely gives it a fresh vibe and more opportunities for more frequent use!!


I'm a fan, a big fan of this look dearest ksuromax......ever since you suggested i try it. The First strap is def not my favorite & the longer version w/ chain looks cool! I remember seeing your Outremer when you first posted it & it is a MAJOR STUNNER, like you!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you dearly  
it's a wee bit longer than I need, I will remove a few loops and will keep it full time attached to it, it really feels great worn cross body 


Kendie26 said:


> I'm a fan, a big fan of this look dearest ksuromax......ever since you suggested i try it. The First strap is def not my favorite & the longer version w/ chain looks cool! I remember seeing your Outremer when you first posted it & it is a MAJOR STUNNER, like you!!!


----------



## Martini0317

Me, my pregnant belly, and my marron cognac city heading out for the day


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Not quite wearing, but trying on - First in outremer with a chain, definitely gives it a fresh vibe and more opportunities for more frequent use!!



Very cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

Martini0317 said:


> Me, my pregnant belly, and my marron cognac city heading out for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513860



You and your City look lovely.


----------



## Kendie26

Martini0317 said:


> Me, my pregnant belly, and my marron cognac city heading out for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513860



[emoji322][emoji4][emoji106]Congrats on your beautiful belly & bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

My trusty black City going food shopping with me ... I adore her wrinkles [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Not quite wearing, but trying on - First in outremer with a chain, definitely gives it a fresh vibe and more opportunities for more frequent use!!



I love this outremer color -- hope you get to wear it more with this chain.


----------



## Iamminda

Martini0317 said:


> Me, my pregnant belly, and my marron cognac city heading out for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513860



Great bag and congrats to you


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My trusty black City going food shopping with me ... I adore her wrinkles [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513910
> View attachment 3513912



I adore your wrinkly I-want-to-touch-it Black City!  My only complaint is that you don't post pics of it often enough .


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I adore your wrinkly I-want-to-touch-it Black City!  My only complaint is that you don't post pics of it often enough .


thanks kindly iamminda.....now you have your own to touch!!! Yippee.....i do adore mine to smitherines....could never part w/ her.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> thanks kindly iamminda.....now you have your own to touch!!! Yippee.....i do adore mine to smitherines....could never part w/ her.



Love your new avatar -- so darn cute like you


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My trusty black City going food shopping with me ... I adore her wrinkles [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513910
> View attachment 3513912



Adore this bag!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> My trusty black City going food shopping with me ... I adore her wrinkles [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513910
> View attachment 3513912



Oh yum!!! I love love love wrinkly Bals and yours is a beauty! What year is this baby from?


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> My trusty black City going food shopping with me ... I adore her wrinkles [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513910
> View attachment 3513912


What a beautiful classic!


----------



## Auvina15

Martini0317 said:


> Me, my pregnant belly, and my marron cognac city heading out for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513860


So lovely!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Not quite wearing, but trying on - First in outremer with a chain, definitely gives it a fresh vibe and more opportunities for more frequent use!!


Looks great ksuromax!!! The chain looks to be a perfect length too!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Monday everyone!  
Black chevre city with iridescent hw and a flou bracelet, both SS 2016


----------



## sydgirl

ksuromax said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Black chevre city with iridescent hw and a flou bracelet, both SS 2016


Love! Im so annoyed i didn't snap one up [emoji21] Its a beauty! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Black chevre city with iridescent hw and a flou bracelet, both SS 2016


Your bag & bracelet are SO fabulous with the shoes & pedi...love it all!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> What a beautiful classic!





Iamminda said:


> Love your new avatar -- so darn cute like you





Dextersmom said:


> Adore this bag!!





SilverStCloud said:


> Oh yum!!! I love love love wrinkly Bals and yours is a beauty! What year is this baby from?


Thanks kindly Lovelies! Iamminda~that was a text pic i sent DH (from the Bitmoji keyboard on iPhone) that made him laugh so I thought it was appropriate for tPF!
SilverStCloud~mine is a 2009 but it truly looks like it could be from 05 or 07 with it's crazy wrinkly/veining...I had never seen a Bal that looked like that before I got this one


----------



## ksuromax

sydgirl said:


> Love! Im so annoyed i didn't snap one up [emoji21] Its a beauty!


How I am happy i got her!!!!   thank you 


Kendie26 said:


> Your bag & bracelet are SO fabulous with the shoes & pedi...love it all!


Thank you, Dearest!!


----------



## lbbolton

*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Black 05 City with Fendi friend & Valentino crossbody strap*


----------



## ksuromax

lbbolton said:


> *
> View attachment 3514568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black 05 City with Fendi friend & Valentino crossbody strap*


what a great company!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Black chevre city with iridescent hw and a flou bracelet, both SS 2016



Beautiful pops of color, k!!


----------



## Dextersmom

lbbolton said:


> *
> View attachment 3514568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black 05 City with Fendi friend & Valentino crossbody strap*



Love your butterfly strap!!


----------



## chowlover2

lbbolton said:


> *
> View attachment 3514568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black 05 City with Fendi friend & Valentino crossbody strap*



We've missed you! How are the 3 amigos?


----------



## lbbolton

chowlover2 said:


> We've missed you! How are the 3 amigos?


*Thank you chowlover2!  The Amigos are doing great!  Kooky insisted on having his photo made because he loved the matchy, matchy butterflies on the Valentino strap.  Oret was a little jealous so here we go! 05 Magenta Day!*


----------



## lbbolton

Dextersmom said:


> Love your butterfly strap!!


Thank you Dextersmom!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Black chevre city with iridescent hw and a flou bracelet, both SS 2016



Love it all!  And the perfect nail polish for this outfit!


----------



## Iamminda

lbbolton said:


> View attachment 3514670
> 
> *Thank you chowlover2!  The Amigos are doing great!  Kooky insisted on having his photo made because he loved the matchy, matchy butterflies on the Valentino strap.  Oret was a little jealous so here we go! 05 Magenta Day!*



Two beautiful Bbags.  Twins on the City and would love to be twins on this Day too.


----------



## Dextersmom

lbbolton said:


> View attachment 3514670
> 
> *Thank you chowlover2!  The Amigos are doing great!  Kooky insisted on having his photo made because he loved the matchy, matchy butterflies on the Valentino strap.  Oret was a little jealous so here we go! 05 Magenta Day!*



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## lbbolton

Iamminda said:


> Two beautiful Bbags.  Twins on the City and would love to be twins on this Day too.


*Thank you so much lamminda! *


----------



## anpanmanlover

My favorite work.


----------



## Kendie26

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3514788
> 
> My favorite work.


OOooohhh me loves....what color is that dear? BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Kendie26

lbbolton said:


> *
> View attachment 3514568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black 05 City with Fendi friend & Valentino crossbody strap*


 Huge sigh & big love eyes at this stunning pic! Prettiest guitar strap I've ever seen!!!!! & bag of course!


----------



## lbbolton

Kendie26 said:


> Huge sigh & big love eyes at this stunning pic! Prettiest guitar strap I've ever seen!!!!! & bag of course!


*Thank you Kendie26! I'm really thrilled about it! I love shoulder and crossbody bags and it goes with so many colors, including white.  I like it best with the cities.  I was not a fan of the straps that came with them, so I know that I will carry them more often now. *


----------



## Iamminda

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3514788
> 
> My favorite work.



A red beauty


----------



## chowlover2

lbbolton said:


> View attachment 3514670
> 
> *Thank you chowlover2!  The Amigos are doing great!  Kooky insisted on having his photo made because he loved the matchy, matchy butterflies on the Valentino strap.  Oret was a little jealous so here we go! 05 Magenta Day!*


Oret and that bag are made for one another, just gorgeous! I never saw a magenta Day, and it is FAB!


----------



## JoeyLouis

Waiting at the airport w/ Burgundy goatskin city bag. [emoji162][emoji945][emoji928][emoji574]️[emoji929][emoji295]️


----------



## Yingtwilight

today i'm rocking my Giant City which was bought back in 2010


----------



## ksuromax

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3514788
> 
> My favorite work.


What a stunner!!!!! Yummilicious leather!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3515085
> 
> 
> Waiting at the airport w/ Burgundy goatskin city bag. [emoji162][emoji945][emoji928][emoji574]️[emoji929][emoji295]️


Beautiful City!! Safe travels!


----------



## aksaiyo

Kendie26 said:


> My trusty black City going food shopping with me ... I adore her wrinkles [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513910
> View attachment 3513912



Beautiful leather in your bal!! It looks soft and "puffy" even! I love the leather on my 09 as well, though it's different. Still, it sounds like it was been a good year for Bal.


----------



## Miss World

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3515085
> 
> 
> Waiting at the airport w/ Burgundy goatskin city bag. [emoji162][emoji945][emoji928][emoji574]️[emoji929][emoji295]️



Really stunning! Goatskin is such an amazing leather and it looks perfect in burgundy red!


----------



## Miss World

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3514788
> 
> My favorite work.


I hope to get a Balenciaga Work bag at some point, it seems like such a great work, overnight or travel bag. Just perfect.


----------



## lbbolton

chowlover2 said:


> Oret and that bag are made for one another, just gorgeous! I never saw a magenta Day, and it is FAB!


*Thanks chowlover2! *


----------



## Auvina15

lbbolton said:


> View attachment 3514670
> 
> *Thank you chowlover2!  The Amigos are doing great!  Kooky insisted on having his photo made because he loved the matchy, matchy butterflies on the Valentino strap.  Oret was a little jealous so here we go! 05 Magenta Day!*


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3514788
> 
> My favorite work.


Love this color, so pretty!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Black chevre city with iridescent hw and a flou bracelet, both SS 2016


STUNNING!!!!omg... looks at those toenails and the bracelet too


----------



## Auvina15

lbbolton said:


> *
> View attachment 3514568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black 05 City with Fendi friend & Valentino crossbody strap*


----------



## Dextersmom

Another day with this black beauty.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with this black beauty.
> View attachment 3515623


Yes yes you can't never go wrong with this classic gem!!! Totally love!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with this black beauty.
> View attachment 3515623



Love this classic beauty!   Looks great with your lovely outfit.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with this black beauty.
> View attachment 3515623


So nice and hassle-free... nothing can beat the classics


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> STUNNING!!!!omg... looks at those toenails and the bracelet too


----------



## Kendie26

aksaiyo said:


> Beautiful leather in your bal!! It looks soft and "puffy" even! I love the leather on my 09 as well, though it's different. Still, it sounds like it was been a good year for Bal.


thanks so much aksaiyo! Yes, I've also seen leathers from the same year look entirely different....too bad we can't put them side by side in person to compare. I've heard some great things & some not so great things about '09's....at least we both love ours!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> So nice and hassle-free... nothing can beat the classics





Auvina15 said:


> Yes yes you can't never go wrong with this classic gem!!! Totally love!!!





Iamminda said:


> Love this classic beauty!   Looks great with your lovely outfit.



Thank you, my friends!!!


----------



## Just Violet

I have been far from the forum for some days so I hope all you gals are fine. Today i was out & about with my cyclade first (and matching bracelet), Balenciaga's sunglasses, Ysl pumps and LV new shawl.


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> I have been far from the forum for some days so I hope all you gals are fine. Today i was out & about with my cyclade first (and matching bracelet), Balenciaga's sunglasses, Ysl pumps and LV new shawl.
> View attachment 3517110



Fantastic blue!   Love this picture!  Pretty shawl.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> I have been far from the forum for some days so I hope all you gals are fine. Today i was out & about with my cyclade first (and matching bracelet), Balenciaga's sunglasses, Ysl pumps and LV new shawl.
> View attachment 3517110



Very pretty JV!!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty JV!!





Iamminda said:


> Fantastic blue!   Love this picture!  Pretty shawl.



Thank you sweeties [emoji173]️


----------



## chowlover2

Just Violet said:


> I have been far from the forum for some days so I hope all you gals are fine. Today i was out & about with my cyclade first (and matching bracelet), Balenciaga's sunglasses, Ysl pumps and LV new shawl.
> View attachment 3517110


So pretty JV, hope all is well. You've been missed!


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> I have been far from the forum for some days so I hope all you gals are fine. Today i was out & about with my cyclade first (and matching bracelet), Balenciaga's sunglasses, Ysl pumps and LV new shawl.
> View attachment 3517110


Lovely blue, JV! It's been quiet without your gorgeous photos!!


----------



## Just Violet

chowlover2 said:


> So pretty JV, hope all is well. You've been missed!





ksuromax said:


> Lovely blue, JV! It's been quiet without your gorgeous photos!!



Thank you very much!! So kind of you  I am fine thanks, Eheheheh just a busy month


----------



## Phiomega

Been carrying this for a week, from weekend, work, and work trip to Singapore yesterday... small chocolate brown ME.... am loving the balance between formal and edgy at the same time!


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> Been carrying this for a week, from weekend, work, and work trip to Singapore yesterday... small chocolate brown ME.... am loving the balance between formal and edgy at the same time!
> View attachment 3517390



Very lovely!!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> Been carrying this for a week, from weekend, work, and work trip to Singapore yesterday... small chocolate brown ME.... am loving the balance between formal and edgy at the same time!
> View attachment 3517390



Love the ME on this brown!


----------



## Phiomega

Dextersmom said:


> Very lovely!!



Thank you...



Iamminda said:


> Love the ME on this brown!



Yes i love how the gold edges fall on to the brown leather...


----------



## chowlover2

Phiomega said:


> Been carrying this for a week, from weekend, work, and work trip to Singapore yesterday... small chocolate brown ME.... am loving the balance between formal and edgy at the same time!
> View attachment 3517390


She's a beauty!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> I have been far from the forum for some days so I hope all you gals are fine. Today i was out & about with my cyclade first (and matching bracelet), Balenciaga's sunglasses, Ysl pumps and LV new shawl.
> View attachment 3517110


Totally love everything in this pic!! So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Phiomega said:


> Been carrying this for a week, from weekend, work, and work trip to Singapore yesterday... small chocolate brown ME.... am loving the balance between formal and edgy at the same time!
> View attachment 3517390


What a beauty!!!! I love love the color!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Phiomega said:


> Been carrying this for a week, from weekend, work, and work trip to Singapore yesterday... small chocolate brown ME.... am loving the balance between formal and edgy at the same time!
> View attachment 3517390



Wow, the chocolate brown is REALLY nice


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Been carrying this for a week, from weekend, work, and work trip to Singapore yesterday... small chocolate brown ME.... am loving the balance between formal and edgy at the same time!
> View attachment 3517390





Just Violet said:


> I have been far from the forum for some days so I hope all you gals are fine. Today i was out & about with my cyclade first (and matching bracelet), Balenciaga's sunglasses, Ysl pumps and LV new shawl.
> View attachment 3517110


Welcome back dearest Just Violet...always LOVE your stunning pics...that blue is soooooo dreamy! Congrats on your lovely new shawl too!
Phiomega~big love to your beauty & what a GREAT pic....shows of the color, leather & ME so perfectly. I can never get enough BROWN! The color reminds me of my "pearly bronze" hamilton First


----------



## Kendie26

My ode to the end of our fall leaves ... papier mini A4 zip


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My ode to the end of our fall leaves ... papier mini A4 zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518157


OMG!!!!! This is beyond words beautiful!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Kendie26 said:


> My ode to the end of our fall leaves ... papier mini A4 zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518157


It is a beautiful dream bag... congratulations!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> My ode to the end of our fall leaves ... papier mini A4 zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518157


Just fabulous!!!! Very pretty bag with an awesome shot!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> OMG!!!!! This is beyond words beautiful!!!





BalenciagaKitte said:


> It is a beautiful dream bag... congratulations!





Auvina15 said:


> Just fabulous!!!! Very pretty bag with an awesome shot!!!


Warm Thanks dearest gals!  I took so many pics of tree leaves this season as it was a gorgeous fall with all of the colorful leaves & this pile is just sitting in our yard so I figured why not take  1 last pic of them w/ a Bal...thanks again!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My ode to the end of our fall leaves ... papier mini A4 zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518157



Love this beautiful bag!  And what a beautiful picture (you have a such a lovely place with plenty of photo ops).


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My ode to the end of our fall leaves ... papier mini A4 zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518157



Simply stunning!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Love this beautiful bag!  And what a beautiful picture (you have a such a lovely place with plenty of photo ops).





Dextersmom said:


> Simply stunning!!!


Kindest thanks & big hugs to my sweeties...I'm going to miss when all the leaves are gone here in another week so this will be 1 memory; Happy Friday y'all!


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> My ode to the end of our fall leaves ... papier mini A4 zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518157


What a beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

chowlover2 said:


> What a beauty!


i appreciate that....thanks so very much chowlover2! Hope all is well & you are enjoying our crisp fall weather


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> Totally love everything in this pic!! So gorgeous!!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Welcome back dearest Just Violet...always LOVE your stunning pics...that blue is soooooo dreamy! Congrats on your lovely new shawl too!



Thank you so much Auvina15 and Kendie26 [emoji173]️



Kendie26 said:


> My ode to the end of our fall leaves ... papier mini A4 zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518157


Fabulous [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Thank you so much Auvina15 and Kendie26 [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Fabulous [emoji173]️


Thanks Love....I just peaked on your IG again...your pics always make me drool but WOW OMG your "Cookie"...those eyes


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> My ode to the end of our fall leaves ... papier mini A4 zip



Beautiful shot... love Bal in neutrals!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Beautiful shot... love Bal in neutrals!


warm thanks Phiomega....I'm totally with you on the neutrals! Bal makes amazingly gorgeous colors but I always end up in neutral-land


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks Love....I just peaked on your IG again...your pics always make me drool but WOW OMG your "Cookie"...those eyes



Thank you dearest, so kind of you!!! Which is your IG???


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Thank you dearest, so kind of you!!! Which is your IG???[/QUOTE
> embarassed to say I set one up but barely use...I guess I kind of feel like tpf is my version of IG (ha!) Hugs dear JV


----------



## amstevens714

JoeyLouis said:


> View attachment 3515085
> 
> 
> Waiting at the airport w/ Burgundy goatskin city bag. [emoji162][emoji945][emoji928][emoji574]️[emoji929][emoji295]️



So gorgeous!!


----------



## piosavsfan

Tempete courier!


----------



## Miss World

Phiomega said:


> Been carrying this for a week, from weekend, work, and work trip to Singapore yesterday... small chocolate brown ME.... am loving the balance between formal and edgy at the same time!
> View attachment 3517390



So nice, love the Metallic Edge! Please give us some feedback on the Small size City bag. Are you loving the size and cross body? I would really love to know as i'm really considering buying one. Thanks


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> Tempete courier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524088



Beautiful color!  Love the slouch.


----------



## jellyv

My Mogano City  enjoying the autumn weather.


----------



## Iamminda

jellyv said:


> My Mogano City  enjoying the autumn weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524153



This is quite beautiful!  I don't normally do brown but I would totally carry this beauty


----------



## Kendie26

jellyv said:


> My Mogano City  enjoying the autumn weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524153


Beyond words beautiful...my jaw is dropped! Major brown fan here


----------



## jellyv

Iamminda said:


> This is quite beautiful!  I don't normally do brown but I would totally carry this beauty





Kendie26 said:


> Beyond words beautiful...my jaw is dropped! Major brown fan here


Thanks, sweet Bal friends! My first Bal was in 2005, a chocolate Day, and I've been a fan of the browns ever since. Mogano is something special.


----------



## Martini0317

jellyv said:


> My Mogano City  enjoying the autumn weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524153



Saw a woman carrying this color around NYC the other day. It looked very chic!


----------



## Martini0317

just got this from Yoogi's Closet! Giant 21 City in Praline


----------



## Iamminda

Martini0317 said:


> View attachment 3525152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got this from Yoogi's Closet! Giant 21 City in Praline



Praline is very pretty


----------



## LostInBal




----------



## ksuromax

Weekender in Coral Red


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Weekender in Coral Red


----------



## ksuromax

Lol  I couldn't even imagine how handy she would come in! I popped in for a minute into a sports shop, purchased a hoodie for my DH (holidays season is coming up ) and hid it in my gorgeous Weekender. NO any difference, DH didn't notice anything! She is perfect for discrete shopping!!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> View attachment 3525397



Beautiful aalinne!


----------



## Kendie26

At sushi restaurant for lunch w/ pearly bronze chèvre First.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> At sushi restaurant for lunch w/ pearly bronze chèvre First.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526985



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> At sushi restaurant for lunch w/ pearly bronze chèvre First.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526985



Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!!!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!!


You 2 are the "beautiful" & "gorgeous" ones !!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> At sushi restaurant for lunch w/ pearly bronze chèvre First.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526985


She looks so right for the place! Kendie, you've mastered the most artistic photos


----------



## SilverStCloud

Gorgeous! I have her big sister, a City... and I adore the combo of dark grey Hammie leather with the matte gold hardware. Truly stunning!


Kendie26 said:


> At sushi restaurant for lunch w/ pearly bronze chèvre First.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526985


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> She looks so right for the place! Kendie, you've mastered the most artistic photos





SilverStCloud said:


> Gorgeous! I have her big sister, a City... and I adore the combo of dark grey Hammie leather with the matte gold hardware. Truly stunning!


Warmest Thanks beautiful ladies!!
ksuromax~thanks girlfriend, "mastered"-no, but having fun taking pics~yes! 
SilverStCloud~yes, I do recall we are kind of twinsies on this one....i actually would prefer this one in a CIty (instead of my First), so lucky you! The matte gold HW definitely makes a lovely contrast with the leather & is my favorite part of the bag.


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> At sushi restaurant for lunch w/ pearly bronze chèvre First.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526985



This bag is to die for ❣️


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> This bag is to die for ❣️


warmest thanks sweet woman! xoxo


----------



## ksuromax

Day hobo


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Day hobo



Your hobo looks great with your outfit.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Your hobo looks great with your outfit.


Merci, cherie  
i am wearing a red silk scarf around my neck and pop-eye red lipstik ... and the voice of Joe Dassin is singing in my head  et si tu n'existais pas....


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Day hobo


Lovely pop of colour!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Lovely pop of colour!


thank you   
and i am happy to report that colour stays firm and even, it's really vibrant and true red now, glad i've made it over


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Day hobo


you look awesome! You did a fantastic job "fixing/sprucing up" this stunning red color to your liking based on your lovely skin tone!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> you look awesome! You did a fantastic job "fixing/sprucing up" this stunning red color to your liking based on your lovely
> skin tone!


Thank you my dear friend 
And I am so happy with the leather, it's very different from other Bals I own, and I know many don't like this "dry" 2012 leather, but I find it really great being matt and not shiny  go figure


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Day hobo



This might be my favorite bag of yours!!  You look gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> This might be my favorite bag of yours!!  You look gorgeous!


Thank you dearly


----------



## Dextersmom

Metal Plate City today and wishing you all a Happy early Thanksgiving, my wonderful Bal friends, if you celebrate the holiday tomorrow.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3529563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metal Plate City today and wishing you all a Happy early Thanksgiving, my wonderful Bal friends, if you celebrate the holiday tomorrow.



This tealish blue you are wearing is so beautiful and as you know, I love love love your Metal Plate.  If you don't mind my saying, you are my favorite eye candy, my friend .


----------



## j19

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3529563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metal Plate City today and wishing you all a Happy early Thanksgiving, my wonderful Bal friends, if you celebrate the holiday tomorrow.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Luv n bags

My beautiful blue City


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This tealish blue you are wearing is so beautiful and as you know, I love love love your Metal Plate.  If you don't mind my saying, you are my favorite eye candy, my friend .



You are an absolute sweetheart, IM!!  Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

j19 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> My beautiful blue City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529920


this blue is jaw dropping.....magnificently gorgeous! Adore your (new-?) avatar too tigertrixie!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3529563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metal Plate City today and wishing you all a Happy early Thanksgiving, my wonderful Bal friends, if you celebrate the holiday tomorrow.


Wow, you look AWESOME in that shade of blue (your top)....always chic perfection DM!
SPECIAL HAPPY THANKSGIVING WISHES TO ALL OF YOU WONDERFUL BAL LOVERS!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, you look AWESOME in that shade of blue (your top)....always chic perfection DM!
> SPECIAL HAPPY THANKSGIVING WISHES TO ALL OF YOU WONDERFUL BAL LOVERS!



Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Luv n bags

Kendie26 said:


> this blue is jaw dropping.....magnificently gorgeous! Adore your (new-?) avatar too tigertrixie!



Thank you!


----------



## chowlover2

Happy Thanksgiving to all my Bal girls!


----------



## fnnbags

Can you guys tell me why I should buy metallic edge mini city in black GH better than alma bb epi leather in noir?


----------



## alla.miss

Happy thanks giving to all!


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> My beautiful blue City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529920



What a gorgeous blue!


----------



## Luv n bags

Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous blue!



Thank you!


----------



## Vancang

My mom got me this for my birthday...and it's exactly the red I was looking for,so perfect!!!
Town in lipstick red


----------



## Dextersmom

Vancang said:


> My mom got me this for my birthday...and it's exactly the red I was looking for,so perfect!!!
> Town in lipstick red
> View attachment 3530775
> 
> View attachment 3530776
> 
> View attachment 3530777
> 
> View attachment 3530778



What a beautiful Town!!!  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## chowlover2

Vancang said:


> My mom got me this for my birthday...and it's exactly the red I was looking for,so perfect!!!
> Town in lipstick red
> View attachment 3530775
> 
> View attachment 3530776
> 
> View attachment 3530777
> 
> View attachment 3530778


Perfection! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Iamminda

Vancang said:


> My mom got me this for my birthday...and it's exactly the red I was looking for,so perfect!!!
> Town in lipstick red
> View attachment 3530775
> 
> View attachment 3530776
> 
> View attachment 3530777
> 
> View attachment 3530778



What a wonderful birthday bag!  It's absolutely gorgeous and such a fantastic shade of red.  I am actually carrying the same one this week and can't say enough good things about it.  Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

Vancang said:


> My mom got me this for my birthday...and it's exactly the red I was looking for,so perfect!!!
> Town in lipstick red
> View attachment 3530775
> 
> View attachment 3530776
> 
> View attachment 3530777
> 
> View attachment 3530778


Gorgeous red and very beautiful bag! Enjoy it in good health  and happy birthday!


----------



## Vancang

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful Town!!!  Happy Birthday!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Just Violet

Saturday's mood[emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

Vancang said:


> My mom got me this for my birthday...and it's exactly the red I was looking for,so perfect!!!
> Town in lipstick red
> View attachment 3530775
> 
> View attachment 3530776
> 
> View attachment 3530777
> 
> View attachment 3530778



Such a gorgeous red- congrats & happy birthday! [emoji322]


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Saturday's mood[emoji170]
> View attachment 3531378



Just lovely, JV.  I would give anything to be able to wear those killer shoes .


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Saturday's mood[emoji170]
> View attachment 3531378



Beautiful and that color truly pops with rose gold!!


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Saturday's mood[emoji170]
> View attachment 3531378


Simply stunning!!! Love all  
thanks for reminding, i need to pull out my booties since it's officially "winter" here, temp dropped down to +25...27 deg C


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Day


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Day


----------



## ksuromax

lvuittonaddict said:


> Day


Nice Day 
is it Anthra?


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> Simply stunning!!! Love all
> thanks for reminding, i need to pull out my booties since it's officially "winter" here, temp dropped down to +25...27 deg C





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful and that color truly pops with rose gold!!





Iamminda said:


> Just lovely, JV.  I would give anything to be able to wear those killer shoes .



Thank you girls  I truely love VM!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Not a good clear pic but couldn't resist my sweet Kali cat & '06 Ink Twiggy together...odd for a cat to not go after  the tassels, but she's a good girl[emoji74]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Not a good clear pic but couldn't resist my sweet Kali cat & '06 Ink Twiggy together...odd for a cat to not go after  the tassels, but she's a good girl[emoji74]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532288



What a BEAUTY Kali is!!! 
Your Twiggy looks lovely too!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> What a BEAUTY Kali is!!!
> Your Twiggy looks lovely too!!



Many thanks Dextersmom [emoji77]Kali is 1 of my greatest loves [emoji173]️️.. I love that she stayed small ( under 8 lbs) -my DH calls her "dainty lady"


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Not a good clear pic but couldn't resist my sweet Kali cat & '06 Ink Twiggy together...odd for a cat to not go after  the tassels, but she's a good girl[emoji74]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532288



Two pretty girls sitting by the window .


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Two pretty girls sitting by the window .


Ha thanks iamminda...that's a nice way of putting it! Hope you had a lovely Thanksgiving


----------



## MagdelynO

My fiancé bought her for my birthday, first time bringing her out and I'm so in love with her! [emoji173]️


----------



## SilverStCloud

Accompanied to the office by the gorgeous 05 Rouge Theatre City.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Not a good clear pic but couldn't resist my sweet Kali cat & '06 Ink Twiggy together...odd for a cat to not go after  the tassels, but she's a good girl[emoji74]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532288



What a beautiful kitteh!  miss ink twiggy is also very nice!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> What a beautiful kitteh!  miss ink twiggy is also very nice!


aw thank you jeanstohandbags! My kitty is beautiful BUT she caught a mouse last night....ewwww!!!!! NOT so beautiful!!!  as I screamed my head off!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Accompanied to the office by the gorgeous 05 Rouge Theatre City.


DELICIOUS!!! Yours is a Super Beauty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

MagdelynO said:


> View attachment 3532764
> 
> 
> My fiancé bought her for my birthday, first time bringing her out and I'm so in love with her! [emoji173]️


Lovely! How kind of your fiance! Happy Birthday AND Engagement!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Accompanied to the office by the gorgeous 05 Rouge Theatre City.



Gorgeous!  This is such a beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

MagdelynO said:


> View attachment 3532764
> 
> 
> My fiancé bought her for my birthday, first time bringing her out and I'm so in love with her! [emoji173]️



Very nice birthday bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## annabanana316

Bal Velo


----------



## Kendie26

Thanks to my girl @ksuromax I'm excited  because I swapped out the shorter City strap for a longer strap so it feels better & can also be Crossbody. The studded long strap is from 1 of my MZ Wallace bags. Boring in all black head to toe on a dreary rainy day, but happy with swapping straps!! Thanks ksuromax![emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

Looking good in all black.  (Maybe  I need black clothes in addition to black bags -- I swear this color was never on my radar until I met all of you wonderful enablers ).  I also think I need a long black strap too (I have a glove tanned leather one with silver hardware from another bag but not sure if it would match).  



Kendie26 said:


> Thanks to my girl @ksuromax I'm excited  because I swapped out the shorter City strap for a longer strap so it feels better & can also be Crossbody. The studded long strap is from 1 of my MZ Wallace bags. Boring in all black head to toe on a dreary rainy day, but happy with swapping straps!! Thanks ksuromax![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534401
> View attachment 3534405


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Looking good in all black.  (Maybe  I need black clothes in addition to black bags -- I swear this color was never on my radar until I met all of you wonderful enablers ).  I also think I need a long black strap too (I have a glove tanned leather one with silver hardware from another bag but not sure if it would match).


thanks woman....sometimes i do think ALL solid black does work (just not on me today but I totally didn't give a hoot!It fit my mood!)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks to my girl @ksuromax I'm excited  because I swapped out the shorter City strap for a longer strap so it feels better & can also be Crossbody. The studded long strap is from 1 of my MZ Wallace bags. Boring in all black head to toe on a dreary rainy day, but happy with swapping straps!! Thanks ksuromax![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534401
> View attachment 3534405


Yeeey!! You go, girl! Looks absolutely fabulous!


----------



## amstevens714

tigertrixie said:


> My beautiful blue City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529920



Gorgeous blue!


----------



## ksuromax

Tomato Work
@Kendie26 here are my Chloe Buckles pumps


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Tomato Work
> @Kendie26 here are my Chloe Buckles pumps



This leather is so luscious and the color is superb!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Tomato Work
> @Kendie26 here are my Chloe Buckles pumps



How great is this colour!!! 
I have been using a Work this week & I am so enjoying the extra room that it's going to be hard going back to Cities.


----------



## seagullz

Nice Tomato Work! I always thought you only has Day bags...


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Tomato Work
> @Kendie26 here are my Chloe Buckles pumps


Ooooo I love the veining on your Work & it's such a vibrant, happy color! Thanks for the shoe shot....adore Chloe & these are really sweet pumps!


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> Tomato Work
> @Kendie26 here are my Chloe Buckles pumps


I want a Tomato too!!!! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## SilverStCloud

Eggy-Plantosaurus, my companion for the day!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Eggy-Plantosaurus, my companion for the day!


OMG


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Eggy-Plantosaurus, my companion for the day!



Another drool-worthy one!  So pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks to my girl @ksuromax I'm excited  because I swapped out the shorter City strap for a longer strap so it feels better & can also be Crossbody. The studded long strap is from 1 of my MZ Wallace bags. Boring in all black head to toe on a dreary rainy day, but happy with swapping straps!! Thanks ksuromax![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534401
> View attachment 3534405



Hello lovely black City twin!!  Looking lovely!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Tomato Work
> @Kendie26 here are my Chloe Buckles pumps



Tomato is divine on you!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my classic black beauty today.


----------



## Dextersmom

SilverStCloud said:


> Eggy-Plantosaurus, my companion for the day!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Tomato is divine on you!!!!


Thank you 
so is yours, really like the classic look of your bag, timeless piece


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> so is yours, really like the classic look of your bag, timeless piece



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my classic black beauty today.
> View attachment 3535071



That is beautiful especially with that gorgeous sweater (love this color).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> That is beautiful especially with that gorgeous sweater (love this color).



Thank you IM!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my classic black beauty today.
> View attachment 3535071


& a big hello back to you bag twinsie....you're looking mighty fine & lovely as always


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> & a big hello back to you bag twinsie....you're looking mighty fine & lovely as always



Thank you my friend. ​


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks to my girl @ksuromax I'm excited  because I swapped out the shorter City strap for a longer strap so it feels better & can also be Crossbody. The studded long strap is from 1 of my MZ Wallace bags. Boring in all black head to toe on a dreary rainy day, but happy with swapping straps!! Thanks ksuromax![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534401
> View attachment 3534405


So classic! Love all black!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Tomato Work
> @Kendie26 here are my Chloe Buckles pumps


What a stunning red!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> Eggy-Plantosaurus, my companion for the day!


So so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my classic black beauty today.
> View attachment 3535071


So beautiful as always Dextersmom!!! Love the classic!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful as always Dextersmom!!! Love the classic!!!



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## Just Violet

First time wearing my new coquelicot city [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> First time wearing my new coquelicot city [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3535836


Congrats again on your new red beauty JV!! Love this photo of all heavenly reds!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> So classic! Love all black!!!


thank you sweet,  sweet Auvina


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> First time wearing my new coquelicot city [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3535836


you're killing people, aren't you???? i bet heads are turning when walk by 
fabulous, JV!!


----------



## Vancang

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous red and very beautiful bag! Enjoy it in good health  and happy birthday!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Vancang

Kendie26 said:


> Such a gorgeous red- congrats & happy birthday! [emoji322]



Thank you,and it is a gourgeous red [emoji7]


----------



## Vancang

Iamminda said:


> What a wonderful birthday bag!  It's absolutely gorgeous and such a fantastic shade of red.  I am actually carrying the same one this week and can't say enough good things about it.  Enjoy this beauty!



Thank you so much! But...question do you wear it on rainy days? I was trapped in rain and I am scared that the leather or color get damage[emoji33]


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> First time wearing my new coquelicot city [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3535836



I am overwhelmed by the hotness of this picture!!  Wow, gorgeous and sexy red.  You did it again with this out-of-the-world beautifully styled look.


----------



## Iamminda

Vancang said:


> Thank you so much! But...question do you wear it on rainy days? I was trapped in rain and I am scared that the leather or color get damage[emoji33]



Hi. I don't wear my bbags on rainy days since I am super protective of my bags (lol).  I know others have said that they use their Bbags come rain or shine.  I actually spilled coffee on this one when it was just 2 weeks old (yikes!).  When I tried to wipe the coffee off with a paper towel, there were some red marks on the paper towel.  So I am not sure if that meant some color came off due to the coffee or what.  Also not sure if that is common with this particular color or just my bag for some reason.  It looks fine now.  Anyways, hope that helps.


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> I am overwhelmed by the hotness of this picture!!  Wow, gorgeous and sexy red.  You did it again with this out-of-the-world beautifully styled look.





ksuromax said:


> you're killing people, aren't you???? i bet heads are turning when walk by
> fabulous, JV!!





Kendie26 said:


> Congrats again on your new red beauty JV!! Love this photo of all heavenly reds!



Thank you girls!!! This red is so sexy!!!!! I think i need a new red LV shawl to match it to this fab bag❣️❣️


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> First time wearing my new coquelicot city [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3535836


Totally love everything in this picture!! Just fabulous!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> Totally love everything in this picture!! Just fabulous!!!



Thanks very much❣️


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> First time wearing my new coquelicot city [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3535836


Stunning bag and color, JV!!  I really love it!


----------



## Luv n bags

My purple city with my purple CDC


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> My purple city with my purple CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536505



Beautiful!  I really need a purple Bal in my life.


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> My purple city with my purple CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536505


that is just sheer GLORY.....incredible pic & bag tigertrixie!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning bag and color, JV!!  I really love it!



Thanks sweetie


----------



## Just Violet

To the hair stylist with my dark violet city and the new LV holiday issue[emoji173]️[emoji171]


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> To the hair stylist with my dark violet city and the new LV holiday issue[emoji173]️[emoji171]
> View attachment 3536747



Another purple beauty!   Just lovely.  I see you like the world tour collection


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> To the hair stylist with my dark violet city and the new LV holiday issue[emoji173]️[emoji171]
> View attachment 3536747



Super beautiful!!!


----------



## Auvina15

tigertrixie said:


> My purple city with my purple CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536505


Love it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> To the hair stylist with my dark violet city and the new LV holiday issue[emoji173]️[emoji171]
> View attachment 3536747


What a gorgeous violet!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Another purple beauty!   Just lovely.  I see you like the world tour collection


Thanks  my SA sent me that catalogue and i have to say that there are a couple of accessories that i like  



Dextersmom said:


> Super beautiful!!!


Thank you very much [emoji8]



Auvina15 said:


> What a gorgeous violet!!!


Thank you [emoji8]



Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!
> View attachment 3536989



Always fabulous [emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Thanks  my SA sent me that catalogue and i have to say that there are a couple of accessories that i like
> 
> 
> Thank you very much [emoji8]
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Always fabulous [emoji8]



Thank you JV!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!
> View attachment 3536989


Very pretty! Super cute booties!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very pretty! Super cute booties!



Thank you!


----------



## solitudelove

First Christmas with this bag!! Beautiful Christmas trees and lights everywhere!


----------



## Iamminda

solitudelove said:


> First Christmas with this bag!! Beautiful Christmas trees and lights everywhere!
> View attachment 3538198



Beautiful bag -- perfect for the holidays.  Enjoy!


----------



## Real Authentication

Purchased this little beauty today! [emoji178][emoji16]


----------



## Iamminda

Real Authentication said:


> View attachment 3538233
> 
> 
> Purchased this little beauty today! [emoji178][emoji16]



Very nice!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Dextersmom

solitudelove said:


> First Christmas with this bag!! Beautiful Christmas trees and lights everywhere!
> View attachment 3538198



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Iamminda

06 Black First.  I fall in love with it again every time I take it out.  Wishing you all a good week ahead.


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> 06 Black First.  I fall in love with it again every time I take it out.  Wishing you all a good week ahead.



Excellent leather!!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Excellent leather!!



Thanks aalinne


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> 06 Black First.  I fall in love with it again every time I take it out.  Wishing you all a good week ahead.



I love it, IM!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I love it, IM!!



Thank you kindly, DM


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> Thanks aalinne


This leather must be from latest 05 or earlier 06!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> This leather must be from latest 05 or earlier 06!



Fall 06 (W tag)


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> 06 Black First.  I fall in love with it again every time I take it out.  Wishing you all a good week ahead.


leather looks absolutely mindblowing!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> leather looks absolutely mindblowing!!


Thanks K!  I agree


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> 06 Black First.  I fall in love with it again every time I take it out.  Wishing you all a good week ahead.


I hate wrinkles on my own face, but sure love them on Bal bags! Lol [emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> I hate wrinkles on my own face, but sure love them on Bal bags! Lol [emoji23]



Thanks .  That's too funny.  So true -- I would hate for someone to call me an old lady but would consider that a compliment about my Bbag.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> 06 Black First.  I fall in love with it again every time I take it out.  Wishing you all a good week ahead.


it doesn't get more classic or fabulous than THIS....great pic iamminda!


----------



## solitudelove

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag -- perfect for the holidays.  Enjoy!





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

solitudelove said:


> First Christmas with this bag!! Beautiful Christmas trees and lights everywhere!
> View attachment 3538198


So beautiful, love the color!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> 06 Black First.  I fall in love with it again every time I take it out.  Wishing you all a good week ahead.


I always adore this beauty!!! The best classic!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> I always adore this beauty!!! The best classic!!!



Thanks so much Auvina -- hope you are doing well at the start of this holiday season


----------



## shesnochill

Iamminda said:


> 06 Black First.  I fall in love with it again every time I take it out.  Wishing you all a good week ahead.



Ah! I saw this photo earlier this morning and thought, what a beauty! As much as I love GH the smaller one is just a lovely.


----------



## shesnochill

My first post in this thread since I just got my 1st B-bag yesterday.[emoji5]


----------



## Dextersmom

annaversary said:


> My first post in this thread since I just got my 1st B-bag yesterday.[emoji5]
> View attachment 3540434



It's a beauty!! Congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

RG Rose Thulian City today.


----------



## pzammie

Blanc Creme Town[emoji4]


----------



## chowlover2

pzammie said:


> Blanc Creme Town[emoji4]
> View attachment 3540450


Beautiful and your jacket is to die for!


----------



## pzammie

chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful and your jacket is to die for!



Thanks Chowlover[emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3540448


Lovely!!


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> Blanc Creme Town[emoji4]
> View attachment 3540450


Great look!!


----------



## shesnochill

Dextersmom said:


> It's a beauty!! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## pzammie

ksuromax said:


> Great look!!



Tks ksuromax[emoji8]


----------



## LostInBal

pzammie said:


> Blanc Creme Town[emoji4]
> View attachment 3540450


Luv this style on you  congrats, very good taste!!


----------



## Auvina15

annaversary said:


> My first post in this thread since I just got my 1st B-bag yesterday.[emoji5]
> View attachment 3540434


So beautiful, congratulations!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3540448


Totally lovely!!! Your shoes are so adorable DM!!!


----------



## Auvina15

pzammie said:


> Blanc Creme Town[emoji4]
> View attachment 3540450


Very pretty! Looks perfect on you!!!


----------



## pzammie

Tks aalinne and auvina15!![emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> Blanc Creme Town[emoji4]
> View attachment 3540450



You and your Town look darling!


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Blanc Creme Town[emoji4]
> View attachment 3540450



You rock this!  Love the jacket too


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> RG Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3540448



I love this bag and what a perfect, beautiful sweater to go with it.  Yep, I want this sweater too (I am starting a DM's hand-me-down wishlist  ).


----------



## Iamminda

annaversary said:


> My first post in this thread since I just got my 1st B-bag yesterday.[emoji5]
> View attachment 3540434



Yeah, first post with your lovely bag!  Looks great. Looking forward to seeing more of this beauty!


----------



## pzammie

Tks Iamminda and Dextersmom[emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag and what a perfect, beautiful sweater to go with it.  Yep, I want this sweater too (I am starting a DM's hand-me-down wishlist  ).





ksuromax said:


> Lovely!!





Auvina15 said:


> Totally lovely!!! Your shoes are so adorable DM!!!



Thank you all!!! 
IM, this is a Wildfox sweatshirt and they are addicting because they feel like the softest pajamas and you get to wear them in the daytime!  What could be better than that? They run large - I buy them in x-small. 
Auvina, these booties are by Jeffrey Campbell via Nordstrom and they run 1/2 large.  I am an 8 and these are 7 1/2 and I also have them in black suede.


----------



## solitudelove

annaversary said:


> My first post in this thread since I just got my 1st B-bag yesterday.[emoji5]
> View attachment 3540434


LOVE!!!!!! I'm a sucker for the G21 hardware! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## solitudelove

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful, love the color!!!


Thank you, I love it as well! It's a very different look from my other Bbag.


----------



## Auvina15

Took a quick shot of wearing my mini for the very first time today!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

solitudelove said:


> LOVE!!!!!! I'm a sucker for the G21 hardware! Gorgeous bag!



May I ask what G21 means?[emoji5]

Balenciaga noob / baby here, hehe. Much to learn!


----------



## muchstuff

annaversary said:


> May I ask what G21 means?[emoji5]
> 
> Balenciaga noob / baby here, hehe. Much to learn!



G21 is the giant hardware introduced by Balenciaga in 2007. In S/S 2012 G12 hardware, a smaller version, replaced G21. This was Balenciaga's answer to the complaints that the G21 hardware made the bags too heavy. There's some good info on the various sizes of hardware in the link below:

http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> G21 is the giant hardware introduced by Balenciaga in 2007. In S/S 2012 G12 hardware, a smaller version, replaced G21. This was Balenciaga's answer to the complaints that the G21 hardware made the bags too heavy. There's some good info on the various sizes of hardware in the link below:
> 
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html



Oh wow, much to read tonight before bed. Thank you for educating me muchstuff!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3541625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a quick shot of wearing my mini for the very first time today!!!!



It is truly beautiful!  Glad to see you are enjoying it right away.  Hope you enjoyed your first day out with this beauty!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> It is truly beautiful!  Glad to see you are enjoying it right away.  Hope you enjoyed your first day out with this beauty!


Thanks so much Iamminda!!! This is really unusual cause I used to wait for a few days before wearing my other new bags last times. I guess I got to be too excited this time! Hope u have a great day too!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3541625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a quick shot of wearing my mini for the very first time today!!!!



Beautiful Auvina and your bracelet is gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss World

solitudelove said:


> First Christmas with this bag!! Beautiful Christmas trees and lights everywhere!
> View attachment 3538198


Love this! What is this color called? I think this is the one I purchased but returned. I really regret returning it I might buy it again.



Real Authentication said:


> View attachment 3538233
> 
> 
> Purchased this little beauty today! [emoji178][emoji16]


Wow nice to see the versions of city bags on her, looks cool!


Iamminda said:


> 06 Black First.  I fall in love with it again every time I take it out.  Wishing you all a good week ahead.


I want a black First so badly but getting so hard to find in stores.



annaversary said:


> My first post in this thread since I just got my 1st B-bag yesterday.[emoji5]
> View attachment 3540434


Gorgeous! Love your classic Balenciaga bag. Is this the Part Time bag? I love the size and shape of the bag on you!!



pzammie said:


> Blanc Creme Town[emoji4]
> View attachment 3540450


Very cool, I'm a big fan of your bright First bag too!



Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3541625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a quick shot of wearing my mini for the very first time today!!!!


I love the croc embossed!! So cute and classy in this size. I want A croc embossed in the regular city size in grey or black!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful Auvina and your bracelet is gorgeous!!


Thank you DM! Your so sweet!!


----------



## Auvina15

Miss World said:


> Love this! What is this color called? I think this is the one I purchased but returned. I really regret returning it I might buy it again.
> 
> 
> Wow nice to see the versions of city bags on her, looks cool!
> 
> I want a black First so badly but getting so hard to find in stores.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Love your classic Balenciaga bag. Is this the Part Time bag? I love the size and shape of the bag on you!!
> 
> 
> Very cool, I'm a big fan of your bright First bag too!
> 
> 
> I love the croc embossed!! So cute and classy in this size. I want A croc embossed in the regular city size in grey or black!


Thanks MW!!! This is my first mini, love it!!! Yeah since you already have a ME black city,  grey croc city would be a great choice!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss World said:


> Love this! What is this color called? I think this is the one I purchased but returned. I really regret returning it I might buy it again.
> 
> 
> Wow nice to see the versions of city bags on her, looks cool!
> 
> I want a black First so badly but getting so hard to find in stores.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Love your classic Balenciaga bag. Is this the Part Time bag? I love the size and shape of the bag on you!!
> 
> 
> Very cool, I'm a big fan of your bright First bag too!
> 
> 
> I love the croc embossed!! So cute and classy in this size. I want A croc embossed in the regular city size in grey or black!



Thanks Miss World.  I didn't know black Firsts are hard to come by in stores -- hope you find one .  Btw, I like your new ME City.


----------



## ksuromax

Green Day in chevre


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Green Day in chevre



This is the most gorgeous green.  Is this new?  What color is this again?  I love it!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is the most gorgeous green.  Is this new?  What color is this again?  I love it!


no, it's not, it's my very first Day, one of those 2 i got almost at the same time  
when i got it, there was no cards so i was searching and checking our Ref Library to ID the colour, and found it most similar to 2007 Pine. Leather is chevre and the mirror has a pocket. But a few days ago i found another green Day on #Bay, which is suspiciously alike to mine and it was listed as Sapin from 2006. So, now i am confused and not really sure... i personally thought that Sapin was GREY with Green undertones, but now.... go, figure!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Green Day in chevre


Oh... 
Yeah, Pine or Sapin!
Looks more Pine to me..


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3541625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a quick shot of wearing my mini for the very first time today!!!!


WOOHOOO Auvina!! You look A-A-A-AMAZING!! Love your entire ensemble....stunning bracelet! Your new Bal mini is THE BEST mini city I've ever laid eyes on!! CONGRATS again!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Oh...
> Yeah, Pine or Sapin!
> Looks more Pine to me..


Thank you 
Yes, and by tactile feel it does feel the same as my 07 Siena, which indirectly made my guess a bit firmer  great, i'll stick to Pine


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Green Day in chevre


great bag but haha, I'm totally in a trance over the charm..."she or he"(?is uber adorable....reminds me of Pippy Longstocking w/ the braids (sorry I'm unfamiliar w/ all the cool current charms like this that are out there!) Too darn cute for words!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> great bag but haha, I'm totally in a trance over the charm..."she or he"(?is uber adorable....reminds me of Pippy Longstocking w/ the braids (sorry I'm unfamiliar w/ all the cool current charms like this that are out there!) Too darn cute for words!


lol  
this is Obelix 
i got him in Paris, in the Asterix and Obelix fun park


----------



## pzammie

Miss World said:


> Love this! What is this color called? I think this is the one I purchased but returned. I really regret returning it I might buy it again.
> 
> 
> Wow nice to see the versions of city bags on her, looks cool!
> 
> I want a black First so badly but getting so hard to find in stores.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Love your classic Balenciaga bag. Is this the Part Time bag? I love the size and shape of the bag on you!!
> 
> 
> Very cool, I'm a big fan of your bright First bag too!
> 
> 
> I love the croc embossed!! So cute and classy in this size. I want A croc embossed in the regular city size in grey or black!



Thanks MissWorld!  I love Firsts![emoji4]. I know Barneys still has a classic black First and Balenciaga.com does too. (US sites both)


----------



## solitudelove

annaversary said:


> May I ask what G21 means?[emoji5]
> 
> Balenciaga noob / baby here, hehe. Much to learn!


No worries! I see that muchstuff already answered your question so I won't repeat the same thing.


----------



## solitudelove

@Miss World   I bought the bleu obscur with GGH


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Oh...
> Yeah, Pine or Sapin!
> Looks more Pine to me..


+1


----------



## Jasmine1Q84




----------



## ksuromax

City with iridescent hw 
Xmas tree in my office


----------



## shesnochill

Iamminda said:


> 06 Black First.  I fall in love with it again every time I take it out.  Wishing you all a good week ahead.



What hardware is this?[emoji854]


----------



## Iamminda

annaversary said:


> What hardware is this?[emoji854]



Regular hardware (classic aged brass hardware).


----------



## Iamminda

Jasmine1Q84 said:


> View attachment 3543640


Beautiful red!   Is this rouge lipstick?


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> City with iridescent hw
> Xmas tree in my office



I love this one!  I need something with this beautiful hardware.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this one!  I need something with this beautiful hardware.


I am desperately looking for a bracelet, but alas...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I am desperately looking for a bracelet, but alas...



A matching bracelet would be perfect!  Hope you find one K


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful red!   Is this rouge lipstick?



Thanks! I waited quite a while for the right shade of red  The bag is from 2015 Fall/Winter Pre-Season and is in the colour Rouge Cerise.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> City with iridescent hw
> Xmas tree in my office



Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

All that is missing is a Cartier Love Bracelet!


----------



## ksuromax

tigertrixie said:


> All that is missing is a Cartier Love Bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543927


 
you rock, girl!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> WOOHOOO Auvina!! You look A-A-A-AMAZING!! Love your entire ensemble....stunning bracelet! Your new Bal mini is THE BEST mini city I've ever laid eyes on!! CONGRATS again!


Thank you so much sweetest Kendie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

tigertrixie said:


> All that is missing is a Cartier Love Bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543927


Wow totally FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> City with iridescent hw
> Xmas tree in my office


Beautiful shot!!! Love this divine goatskin piece with stunning gorgeous hw!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jasmine1Q84 said:


> View attachment 3543640


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> All that is missing is a Cartier Love Bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543927



Beautiful bag!  Hope you are getting the bracelet soon (if you don't already have it) .


----------



## Luv n bags

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag!  Hope you are getting the bracelet soon (if you don't already have it) .



The bracelet is on my wishlist.  Going to Cartier today to get measured!!


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my extremely squishy and soft '07 black city! Seriously this bag never gets old [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my extremely squishy and soft '07 black city! Seriously this bag never gets old [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544094
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544099



Your bag looks so good!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

tigertrixie said:


> All that is missing is a Cartier Love Bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543927



Beautiful!!!


----------



## shesnochill

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my extremely squishy and soft '07 black city! Seriously this bag never gets old [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544094
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544099



*swooooooon*


----------



## rx4dsoul

My daily work bag! Classic City.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> My daily work bag! Classic City.
> View attachment 3544451



Gorgeous classic


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I am desperately looking for a bracelet, but alas...


Only in black?


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!!



Thanks! I was very lucky to find it.


----------



## Just Violet

Happy weekend from me and my Papeete city[emoji746]


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Only in black?


yes, to match my bag


----------



## chowlover2

Just Violet said:


> Happy weekend from me and my Papeete city[emoji746]
> View attachment 3544610


I'm swooning JV! My 2 fav colors!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Happy weekend from me and my Papeete city[emoji746]
> View attachment 3544610



Love these 2 colors together!  Happy weekend to you too.


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Happy weekend from me and my Papeete city[emoji746]
> View attachment 3544610


I don't have this particular shade of greenish blue / blueish green, but i really like to match deep, rich violet with any other i have, violet is such a versatile neutral colour! Love your combo


----------



## rx4dsoul

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous classic


Thank you Lamminda! One can never go wrong with the basic black!


----------



## Martini0317

Jasmine1Q84 said:


> View attachment 3543640



Nice red! I had trouble finding the perfect red Balenciaga myself


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

Martini0317 said:


> Nice red! I had trouble finding the perfect red Balenciaga myself



I had to pass on a few before I found her )


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> I don't have this particular shade of greenish blue / blueish green, but i really like to match deep, rich violet with any other i have, violet is such a versatile neutral colour! Love your combo





Iamminda said:


> Love these 2 colors together!  Happy weekend to you too.





chowlover2 said:


> I'm swooning JV! My 2 fav colors!



Thanks gals!! I love to match those colors❣️


----------



## Magayon_ako

View from the top .....


----------



## Iamminda

Magayon_ako said:


> View from the top .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546082
> 
> View attachment 3546089



Pretty bag and nice view!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Iamminda said:


> Pretty bag and nice view!


Thanks Iamminda .... weekend R&R mode


----------



## Luv n bags

Good ole standby


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> Good ole standby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546411



This is beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

'09 Black City went for a ride~love her veins [emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> '09 Black City went for a ride~love her veins [emoji23][emoji173]️
> View attachment 3546759
> View attachment 3546760



She is veiny veiny beautiful!!!  (sorry, I had to try that one ).


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> She is veiny veiny beautiful!!!  (sorry, I had to try that one ).


good one girlfriend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> '09 Black City went for a ride~love her veins [emoji23][emoji173]️
> View attachment 3546759
> View attachment 3546760



What a special beauty....and your bag is nice too.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> What a special beauty....and your bag is nice too.


ha thank you LoveBug!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> '09 Black City went for a ride~love her veins [emoji23][emoji173]️
> View attachment 3546759
> View attachment 3546760



That is one beautiful black City Kendie...the vein-ier the better in my books!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> '09 Black City went for a ride~love her veins [emoji23][emoji173]️
> View attachment 3546759
> View attachment 3546760


Fabulous two!


----------



## ksuromax

I am toothpainfully boring, still carrying my one and only black city with shiny hw, mainly because I am too busy (or lazy?) to transfer my stuff, but also because I expect a new oldie today or tomorrow a will swap then  
P.S. Having my coffee with a small Santa chocolate  Good day to all!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I am toothpainfully boring, still carrying my one and only black city with shiny hw, mainly because I am too busy (or lazy?) to transfer my stuff, but also because I expect a new oldie today or tomorrow a will swap then
> P.S. Having my coffee with a small Santa chocolate  Good day to all!



Nothing boring about this beauty!  I love this one very much.  That rainbow iridescent hardware makes me happy.  Can't wait to see your new one.  And great coffee buddy .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Nothing boring about this beauty!  I love this one very much.  That rainbow iridescent hardware makes me happy.  Can't wait to see your new one.  And great coffee buddy .


actually it will be more than one new additions, but one will arrive a bit later, but i am sooo excited.... my Bal HG


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> actually it will be more than one new additions, but one will arrive a bit later, but i am sooo excited.... my Bal HG



Ooohh even better--more than one AND an HG!!   Can't wait to see, K.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Ooohh even better--more than one AND an HG!!   Can't wait to see, K.


i can't wait, too!! 
i will do a guessing reveal, @aalinne_72 style


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i can't wait, too!!
> i will do a guessing reveal, @aalinne_72 style



I love guessing reveals although I am bad at it .  But it's fun anyways.


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> That is one beautiful black City Kendie...the vein-ier the better in my books!





ksuromax said:


> Fabulous two!


kindest Thanks dear friends....I do feel very lucky that I got a City with such "character"...her leather is really spectacular & unlike all of my other Bals


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> actually it will be more than one new additions, but one will arrive a bit later, but i am sooo excited.... my Bal HG


Ooooohhhha  HG Bal?!! Woot! I know you're a Day girl but I'm guessing maybe a different style this time? Give us hints woman!! And you are certainly never ever "boring" per your pretty City bag pic!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooohhhha  HG Bal?!! Woot! I know you're a Day girl but I'm guessing maybe a different style this time? Give us hints woman!! And you are certainly never ever "boring" per your pretty City bag pic!


i didn't mean to offend my beautiful baby, i meant myself - i am boring  stuck to my BV Barolo slip-ons and black City for almost a week now....


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> I am toothpainfully boring, still carrying my one and only black city with shiny hw, mainly because I am too busy (or lazy?) to transfer my stuff, but also because I expect a new oldie today or tomorrow a will swap then
> P.S. Having my coffee with a small Santa chocolate  Good day to all!



It would be hard to change from using this stunner!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Metal Plate  today.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i didn't mean to offend my beautiful baby, i meant myself - i am boring  stuck to my BV Barolo slip-ons and black City for almost a week now....[/QUOTE
> Sooooooo, when I once called myself "boring"....you said, "no you are CONSISTENT!!!" Remember dear!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate  today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547297
> View attachment 3547299


Chic as always....love that pop of green under your jacket


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate  today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547297
> View attachment 3547299



Gorgeous!  ❤️ your outfit.  ❤️❤️ your bag. ❤️❤️❤️ you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate [emoji813] today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547297
> View attachment 3547299


I love your arm stack! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> I love your arm stack! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Kendie26 said:


> Chic as always....love that pop of green under your jacket





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  ❤️ your outfit.  ❤️❤️ your bag. ❤️❤️❤️ you!



Thank you all for your lovely compliments!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Lol 
then, i am consistently boring


----------



## ksuromax

Never thought a City would work out for me so perfectly well! She is really a great work bag! And yes, I am still wearing the same BV flats, can't say enough compliments to these, they are so comfy! And go so well with my bag!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Never thought a City would work out for me so perfectly well! She is really a great work bag! And yes, I am still wearing the same BV flats, can't say enough compliments to these, they are so comfy! And go so well with my bag!



This picture is even prettier than the one yesterday -- look at how the rainbow hardware shines in this pic.  Beautiful BV flats and arm party.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This picture is even prettier than the one yesterday -- look at how the rainbow hardware shines in this pic.  Beautiful BV flats and arm party.


Thank you  Dearest 
for some odd reason my phone take horrid pix inside, and quite descent ones outside... the one i posted yesterday was in the office and it was quite blurry


----------



## Martini0317




----------



## pzammie

Beige Oryx Classic Velo[emoji171]


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Never thought a City would work out for me so perfectly well! She is really a great work bag! And yes, I am still wearing the same BV flats, can't say enough compliments to these, they are so comfy! And go so well with my bag!



LOVE!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> Beige Oryx Classic Velo[emoji171]
> View attachment 3548296
> 
> View attachment 3548297



Fabulous.


----------



## Dextersmom

Martini0317 said:


> View attachment 3548285



Lovely combo!


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> Beige Oryx Classic Velo[emoji171]
> View attachment 3548296
> 
> View attachment 3548297


Can a bag be any more neutral,  versatile and functional?? Love it!!


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Beige Oryx Classic Velo[emoji171]
> View attachment 3548296
> 
> View attachment 3548297



You rock your Bbags, pzammie .


----------



## Iamminda

Martini0317 said:


> View attachment 3548285



Beautiful bag!


----------



## pzammie

Iamminda said:


> You rock your Bbags, pzammie .



Lol!  Thanks Iamminda and Dextersmom and Ksuromax!![emoji7][emoji162]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Martini0317 said:


> View attachment 3548285


What a pretty combo!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Never thought a City would work out for me so perfectly well! She is really a great work bag! And yes, I am still wearing the same BV flats, can't say enough compliments to these, they are so comfy! And go so well with my bag!


Totally agreed!!!! I'm very excited whenever I see this bag posted!! I LOVE!!! The goatskin, the ME... just so edgy and luxurious!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Martini0317 said:


> View attachment 3548285


WOW.... 2 beauties!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate  today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547297
> View attachment 3547299


Gorgeous bag, gorgeous accessories!!!!LOVE!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

pzammie said:


> Beige Oryx Classic Velo[emoji171]
> View attachment 3548296
> 
> View attachment 3548297


I love the contrast of the hw on this bag color!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Grey for the day


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous bag, gorgeous accessories!!!!LOVE!!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

tigertrixie said:


> Grey for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548517



Beautiful classic!


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> Grey for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548517



Beautiful grey -- I think I need one in my collection


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Totally agreed!!!! I'm very excited whenever I see this bag posted!! I LOVE!!! The goatskin, the ME... just so edgy and luxurious!!!!!


Thank you 
and she is such a head turner! I don't get many comments, but i notice every single woman following my baby, staring and peering, she really gets all looks in the room!


----------



## chowlover2

Add another one to the list!


----------



## shesnochill

Magayon_ako said:


> View from the top .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546082
> 
> View attachment 3546089



I love these shots! [emoji991]

What bag is it?


----------



## Kendie26

Martini0317 said:


> View attachment 3548285


my 2 fave brands! LOVE the color of your city....is it orange brulee by chance (hard to tell on my screen) but I love your pic as it's basking in the sun!  Totally adore your chanel o case as well


----------



## Magayon_ako

annaversary said:


> I love these shots! [emoji991]
> 
> What bag is it?



Thanks Anna, it's 2010 RGGH City Canard .... got it preloved


----------



## Dextersmom

Classic Black today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Classic Black today.
> View attachment 3549148
> View attachment 3549149



Beautiful classic!  You look so stylish--those red flats provide the perfect pop of color.  Ok, I officially declare you my style icon .


----------



## shayna07

Still wearing my black city! Can't put it down!


----------



## Magayon_ako

pzammie said:


> Beige Oryx Classic Velo[emoji171]
> View attachment 3548296
> 
> View attachment 3548297



We're bag twins!!! 


When I first got her from the Bal store .... my very first BBag


----------



## pzammie

Magayon_ako said:


> We're bag twins!!!
> View attachment 3549217
> 
> When I first got her from the Bal store .... my very first BBag



[emoji7]Yay!  LOVE!  Im gonna take mine on vacay in a few days- as my travel/ beach/ pool bag!  You wear her well![emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

Pretty!  Definitely hard to change out of.  I did not understand why one would pick a black city when there are so many beautiful B colors -- until I got my own black city.  I get it now.  Just the most classic iconic Bbag.    



shayna07 said:


> Still wearing my black city! Can't put it down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549200



This is very lovely.  



Magayon_ako said:


> We're bag twins!!!
> View attachment 3549217
> 
> When I first got her from the Bal store .... my very first BBag


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful classic!  You look so stylish--those red flats provide the perfect pop of color.  Ok, I officially declare you my style icon .



Thank you IM!!  You are so sweet!


----------



## Dextersmom

Magayon_ako said:


> We're bag twins!!!
> View attachment 3549217
> 
> When I first got her from the Bal store .... my very first BBag



Your Velo is gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Magayon_ako said:


> We're bag twins!!!
> View attachment 3549217
> 
> When I first got her from the Bal store .... my very first BBag


You look great!! Love this color & style on you...congrats!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

It's the perfect weather for the shearling backpack


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## ksuromax

Holy cookies!!! Girls, i don't know which bag to begin with!!! Sooo many and sooo lovely!!!!
@Pollie-Jean you rock it!!!! I looove your look and backpack, so winter-y and cosy!!!


----------



## shesnochill

shayna07 said:


> Still wearing my black city! Can't put it down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549200



I don't know about the other gals, but I can never get tired of looking at your bag! More photos, please!  If you wear her every day, re-post anyways! Haha!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's the perfect weather for the shearling backpack



Fabulous!!' [emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️


----------



## Kendie26

Been so busy lately w/no time for current day mod shot so here's a former pic-used by Bal Work today w/ GS21 hw


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Been so busy lately w/no time for current day mod shot so here's a former pic-used by Bal Work today w/ GS21 hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549983



Beautiful Work!  Former pics are great too -- we, or at least I, need a daily dose of beautiful bag pics


----------



## Magayon_ako

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> and she is such a head turner! I don't get many comments, but i notice every single woman following my baby, staring and peering, she really gets all looks in the room!



So true and ITA with you Ksuromax .... when I first saw a City couple of years ago, t'was love at first sight  ... back then I still didn't know it was a Balenciaga and I kept following this lady to get a closer look at her bag but alas, no monogram nor logo and I was so hesitant to ask her  
So there you go .... i know the feeling


----------



## Magayon_ako

pzammie said:


> [emoji7]Yay!  LOVE!  Im gonna take mine on vacay in a few days- as my travel/ beach/ pool bag!  You wear her well![emoji8]



Thanks pzammie .... you rock your bals too! Enjoy your vacay, have fun and don't forget to send us mod shots


----------



## Magayon_ako

Kendie26 said:


> You look great!! Love this color & style on you...congrats!!



Thanks Kendie26 ....


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> Holy cookies!!! Girls, i don't know which bag to begin with!!! Sooo many and sooo lovely!!!!
> @Pollie-Jean you rock it!!!! I looove your look and backpack, so winter-y and cosy!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Fabulous!!' [emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️



Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Work!  Former pics are great too -- we, or at least I, need a daily dose of beautiful bag pics


thanks Iamminda....hope all is well w/ you!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss Amethyst today. Happy Weekend everyone.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Miss Amethyst today. Happy Weekend everyone.


Dream bag!!!!  absolutely gorgeous both the leather and colour!!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Iamminda said:


> Miss Amethyst today. Happy Weekend everyone.



Whoaaaa .... what a beauty, thought you only had black. Love the color!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much K.  At the time, I was deciding between this and the magenta day.  It was a tough choice.  I might still get the magenta day someday (although it's a similar color but chèvre).  



ksuromax said:


> Dream bag!!!!  absolutely gorgeous both the leather and colour!!



Thank you M.  I love this color too.  It's funny that I never liked/owned black bags until about 6 months ago. 



Magayon_ako said:


> Whoaaaa .... what a beauty, thought you only had black. Love the color!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Miss Amethyst today. Happy Weekend everyone.



Gorgeous! You know I clearly remember when you got this magical baby![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Headed out for casual dinner w/ pearly bronze chèvre First


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks K.  (And thanks again for your help with this one).  Love your gorgeous pearly bronze!!  If you ever get tired of this or your RT first, I would be glad to purse-sit these lovelies for you .  




Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous! You know I clearly remember when you got this magical baby![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Miss Amethyst today. Happy Weekend everyone.



OMG.....how did I miss this????  STUNNING!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Headed out for casual dinner w/ pearly bronze chèvre First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550854



Kendie, this bag is such a beauty and it looks absolutely pristine!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> OMG.....how did I miss this????  STUNNING!!!



Thanks so much, DM.  I do love this pink girl.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K.  (And thanks again for your help with this one).  Love your gorgeous pearly bronze!!  If you ever get tired of this or your RT first, I would be glad to purse-sit these lovelies for you .





Dextersmom said:


> Kendie, this bag is such a beauty and it looks absolutely pristine!!!


Warmest thanks to you both! Each time I take this baby out I do appreciate her more & more for the color, leather quality & I adore the matte gold HW  Will def let you know of purse sitting duties someday iamminda!


----------



## pzammie

Iamminda said:


> Miss Amethyst today. Happy Weekend everyone.



Wow!  Bal just dsnt make em like this anymore!  Stellar![emoji171]


----------



## Kendie26

My only red/reddish bag ..'05 rouge theatre First-a very neglected Bal so out she goes


----------



## shesnochill

Iamminda said:


> Miss Amethyst today. Happy Weekend everyone.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My only red/reddish bag ..'05 rouge theatre First-a very neglected Bal so out she goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551233



Such beauty deserves to see the light of day and it is so perfect for the season!!!


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Wow!  Bal just dsnt make em like this anymore!  Stellar![emoji171]



Thanks pzammie!   I love your stellar collection of firsts, towns, velos, etc (been obsessing about your UV first ).


----------



## Iamminda

annaversary said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you A.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My only red/reddish bag ..'05 rouge theatre First-a very neglected Bal so out she goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551233



This is absolutely exquisite!   This color haunts me I swear.  You are so lucky to have found one in such great condition.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Such beauty deserves to see the light of day and it is so perfect for the season!!!





Iamminda said:


> This is absolutely exquisite!   This color haunts me I swear.  You are so lucky to have found one in such great condition.
> Merci dear friends...i really don't know why I don't reach for it but you are right DM, "tis the (main)season" for her color


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> My only red/reddish bag ..'05 rouge theatre First-a very neglected Bal so out she goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551233



Love this photo & what a little beauty!  She looks brand new!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love this photo & what a little beauty!  She looks brand new!


thanks so much jeanstohandbags! She is in very good condition for her lovely age


----------



## oliviamaurice

I had my small city in gris fossile out today.


----------



## Iamminda

oliviamaurice said:


> View attachment 3551888
> 
> 
> I had my small city in gris fossile out today.



Looks great with your coat!  Been eyeing this color lately .


----------



## pzammie

On the beach with my Beige Oryx Velo-this bag can do it all:  airports, beach, pool[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> On the beach with my Beige Oryx Velo-this bag can do it all:  airports, beach, pool[emoji4]
> View attachment 3551963



Love this picture -- you and your Velo look great!  Oh how I wish to be on a beach right now.  Like your bikini -- pretty color.  Enjoy your vacation P.


----------



## oliviamaurice

Iamminda said:


> Looks great with your coat!  Been eyeing this color lately .


Thank you. I do highly recommend this colour. I got this last June and it goes well with my summer and winter wardrobe.   I think you would enjoy it too.


----------



## pzammie

Iamminda said:


> Love this picture -- you and your Velo look great!  Oh how I wish to be on a beach right now.  Like your bikini -- pretty color.  Enjoy your vacation P.



Thanks Iamminda![emoji905]


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> On the beach with my Beige Oryx Velo-this bag can do it all:  airports, beach, pool[emoji4]
> View attachment 3551963



Lucky you, pzammie!!  You and your Velo look fantastic!


----------



## pzammie

Dextersmom said:


> Lucky you, pzammie!!  You and your Velo look fantastic!



Tks dextersmom[emoji8]


----------



## Livia1

pzammie said:


> On the beach with my Beige Oryx Velo-this bag can do it all:  airports, beach, pool[emoji4]
> View attachment 3551963



Pft! It's 4°C here, grey and humid but you enjoy your time on the beach 
Seriously though, enjoy! Great picture!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

pzammie said:


> On the beach with my Beige Oryx Velo-this bag can do it all:  airports, beach, pool[emoji4]
> View attachment 3551963



Gorgeous pic of both you & your BO Velo  I can hear that hammock calling my name


----------



## pzammie

jeanstohandbags said:


> Gorgeous pic of both you & your BO Velo  I can hear that hammock calling my name





Livia1 said:


> Pft! It's 4°C here, grey and humid but you enjoy your time on the beach
> Seriously though, enjoy! Great picture!



Thanks Livia1 and jeanstohandbags![emoji4]Yeah its lovely here. P


----------



## SilverStCloud

pzammie said:


> On the beach with my Beige Oryx Velo-this bag can do it all:  airports, beach, pool[emoji4]
> View attachment 3551963



And she still looks so pristine! Amazing!


----------



## pzammie

SilverStCloud said:


> And she still looks so pristine! Amazing!



Haha!  Yeah? Thanks SilverStCloud!  Travel days r exhausting but its the days after that make it worth it right?


----------



## Dextersmom

All I need today is this black envelope clutch.


----------



## shesnochill

Dextersmom said:


> All I need today is this black envelope clutch.
> View attachment 3552907



 Cute! Love your outfit. May I ask what flats are those?!


----------



## Dextersmom

annaversary said:


> Cute! Love your outfit. May I ask what flats are those?!



Thank you! My flats are from Banana Republic and they are comfy.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> All I need today is this black envelope clutch.
> View attachment 3552907



Beautiful look DM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look DM!



Thank you IM!!


----------



## new_to_lv

Cyclamen Day and Rose BonBon stud bracelet [emoji177][emoji179][emoji178]


----------



## rx4dsoul

pzammie said:


> On the beach with my Beige Oryx Velo-this bag can do it all:  airports, beach, pool[emoji4]
> View attachment 3551963


What a great way to spend the day!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Dextersmom

new_to_lv said:


> Cyclamen Day and Rose BonBon stud bracelet [emoji177][emoji179][emoji178]
> View attachment 3553445



That is such a beautiful color!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

That bag looks great on you!!! 


Pollie-Jean said:


>


----------



## Iamminda

new_to_lv said:


> Cyclamen Day and Rose BonBon stud bracelet [emoji177][emoji179][emoji178]
> View attachment 3553445



Two beautiful pink -- love it!


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


>



I love the way this bag looks!


----------



## Auvina15

Pollie-Jean said:


>


So nice! I really like the strap!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> All I need today is this black envelope clutch.
> View attachment 3552907


Simple and Stylish!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

new_to_lv said:


> Cyclamen Day and Rose BonBon stud bracelet [emoji177][emoji179][emoji178]
> View attachment 3553445


Beautiful color!!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Out with my vixen Violet prune today! It's so hard to capture the true color, but it's so special [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> My only red/reddish bag ..'05 rouge theatre First-a very neglected Bal so out she goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551233


Omg she is beauty indeed!!! It just took my breath away......so GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Miss Amethyst today. Happy Weekend everyone.


I'm not sure if I remembered you have this gem???!!! STUNNING... oh my that COLOR!!!


----------



## Auvina15

StefaniJoy said:


> Out with my vixen Violet prune today! It's so hard to capture the true color, but it's so special [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553667


What a beauty!!! Just perfect for the season!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> I'm not sure if I remembered you have this gem???!!! STUNNING... oh my that COLOR!!!


Thanks so much Auvina.  Happy Holidays


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> Out with my vixen Violet prune today! It's so hard to capture the true color, but it's so special [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553667



This looks gorgeous as is !!  Wow!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much Auvina.  Happy Holidays


Thanks Iamminda! Happy Holidays to you too!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Simple and Stylish!!!!



Thank you Auvina!!  You are always so sweet!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Omg she is beauty indeed!!! It just took my breath away......so GORGEOUS!!!


you are simply way too sweet for words...thanks kindly dearest auvina....Merry Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to you dearest!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Carrying this beloved Bal to dinner with friend tonight! My one and only, will always be obsessed with this bag [emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

StefaniJoy said:


> Out with my vixen Violet prune today! It's so hard to capture the true color, but it's so special [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553667



What a gorgeous Bal!


----------



## pzammie

Dextersmom said:


> All I need today is this black envelope clutch.
> View attachment 3552907



You look Perfect![emoji4] I love the classic clutch. [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Camaro Chic

My new to me Lagon '12 City   found her for $555 in almost new condition at my favourite local consignment shop... my unicorn  she's got her own seat on the plane.


----------



## Sarah03

Camaro Chic said:


> My new to me Lagon '12 City   found her for $555 in almost new condition at my favourite local consignment shop... my unicorn  she's got her own seat on the plane.



What a beauty!! Congrats on finding your unicorn.


----------



## Iamminda

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Carrying this beloved Bal to dinner with friend tonight! My one and only, will always be obsessed with this bag [emoji7]



This is beautiful!   Definitely a bag one can easily be obsessed with.


----------



## Iamminda

Camaro Chic said:


> My new to me Lagon '12 City   found her for $555 in almost new condition at my favourite local consignment shop... my unicorn  she's got her own seat on the plane.



Love this color -- glad you moved in and are enjoying her so quickly.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Iamminda said:


> Love this color -- glad you moved in and are enjoying her so quickly.





Sarah03 said:


> What a beauty!! Congrats on finding your unicorn.


Thank you  I brought her in my Sirius 60 on the plane so I could transfer stuff out of my Neverfull because I didn't have time before the flight but wanted to rock her in the ATL airport. [emoji38]ots: I always see great bags when I connect there!

I still couldn't believe I found it locally after scouring the Internet for so long. I never see one sub- $1000 that isn't in terrible condition. And with my credit at the shop plus the 20% off they gave me because I was buying bags for local ladies in need, it was free! Now I just need an 05 turquoise, magenta and 13 Teal and I'll be all set  I've got 11 Turquoise and 05 Turquoise in the First and Twiggy but it's so hard to find in good condition. Wish they'd reissue!

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> You look Perfect![emoji4] I love the classic clutch. [emoji173][emoji173]



Thank you!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dextersmom said:


> That bag looks great on you!!!





Iamminda said:


> I love the way this bag looks!





Auvina15 said:


> So nice! I really like the strap!!!


Thank you 
I'm glad I discovered Mautto .


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Dextersmom

I love this bag!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


>


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dextersmom said:


> I love this bag!!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Black chevre city


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Black chevre city


Looking chic as ever dear friend!! Love those grey booties & your snowflake ring


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Looking chic as ever dear friend!! Love those grey booties & your snowflake ring


Thank you, Darlin'! Hope you're settled after your trip and having great time and celebration! XX


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Darlin'! Hope you're settled after your trip and having great time and celebration! XX


Ha, well this is NO exagerration, & I mean zero exagerration....Today is my first/only day to Christmas shop due to my last minute/unexpected work travel trip this entire past week!! I was supposed to be on vacation for the last week plus a few days before then but then this came up w/ work & I had no choice so I'm a wee-bit stressed still!! Today will put my true sense of urgency powers to the test! Wish me luck, I need it!! Happiest of Holidays to you my dear sweet friend....adore you, big hugs!


----------



## ksuromax

OMG!! Well, best of luck to you, Dear!! 
XXX 





Kendie26 said:


> Ha, well this is NO exagerration, & I mean zero exagerration....Today is my first/only day to Christmas shop due to my last minute/unexpected work travel trip this entire past week!! I was supposed to be on vacation for the last week plus a few days before then but then this came up w/ work & I had no choice so I'm a wee-bit stressed still!! Today will put my true sense of urgency powers to the test! Wish me luck, I need it!! Happiest of Holidays to you my dear sweet friend....adore you, big hugs!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, well this is NO exagerration, & I mean zero exagerration....Today is my first/only day to Christmas shop due to my last minute/unexpected work travel trip this entire past week!! I was supposed to be on vacation for the last week plus a few days before then but then this came up w/ work & I had no choice so I'm a wee-bit stressed still!! Today will put my true sense of urgency powers to the test! Wish me luck, I need it!! Happiest of Holidays to you my dear sweet friend....adore you, big hugs!



Sending you all my good vibes [emoji8]


----------



## Just Violet

Pre-Christmas dinner with my Bal bracelet and some friends . Merry Christmas gals, wishing you all the best in life!!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Pre-Christmas dinner with my Bal bracelet and some friends . Merry Christmas gals, wishing you all the best in life!!
> View attachment 3556242


A big HO HO HO & super Merry Christmas back to you dearest Just Violet & all the wonderful Bal lovers! Smooches!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Just Violet said:


> Pre-Christmas dinner with my Bal bracelet and some friends . Merry Christmas gals, wishing you all the best in life!!
> View attachment 3556242



Hi! I LOVE your arm candy!! (And your gorgeous colorful bags)! Happy holidays [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## chowlover2

Happy Holidays to all the Bal girls! I hope Santa is good to you!


----------



## Kendie26

chowlover2 said:


> Happy Holidays to all the Bal girls! I hope Santa is good to you!


Very special Happy Holiday/Merry Christmas to you dear chowlover....been a real fun year getting to know you & all the Bal sweeties on tPF!
HO HO HO everyone!


----------



## alla.miss

Merry Christmas lovely tpf members and bal lovers! Wishing you and your families a lot of happiness and all the best in the coming new year!


----------



## Luv n bags

My green Balenciaga City.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Pre-Christmas dinner with my Bal bracelet and some friends . Merry Christmas gals, wishing you all the best in life!!
> View attachment 3556242


Totally gorgeous!!!! Merry Xmas JV!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Black chevre city


What a beauty!


----------



## Auvina15

tigertrixie said:


> My green Balenciaga City.  Happy Holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556765


What a gorgeous green for Xmas!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Merry Christmas Ladies![emoji268][emoji268][emoji268]


----------



## Luv n bags

Auvina15 said:


> What a gorgeous green for Xmas!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> A big HO HO HO & super Merry Christmas back to you dearest Just Violet & all the wonderful Bal lovers! Smooches!





StefaniJoy said:


> Hi! I LOVE your arm candy!! (And your gorgeous colorful bags)! Happy holidays [emoji171][emoji171]





Auvina15 said:


> Totally gorgeous!!!! Merry Xmas JV!!!!



Thank you gals [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

My 2008 Vermillion WE


----------



## viewwing

new_to_lv said:


> Cyclamen Day and Rose BonBon stud bracelet [emoji177][emoji179][emoji178]
> View attachment 3553445


Wow how Long have you been using this bag? I am so in love with Bal pinks but have seen so many fade like crazy... yours look great though!


----------



## ksuromax

Here she is my great weekend getaway bag


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Here she is my great weekend getaway bag


Colour?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Colour?


Vermillion from 2008, I posted higher, but it was too dark to take a descent snap, and I added picture now in the morning


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Vermillion from 2008, I posted higher, but it was too dark to take a descent snap, and I added picture now in the morning


Sorry, I've been offline for a bit. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I've been offline for a bit. Gorgeous bag!


Me too!! Need to catch up on quite a few gorgeous bags posted recently...  and post mine as well... despite very unfavourable weather here (+26...30 deg C) Santa visited us here as well!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Me too!! Need to catch up on quite a few gorgeous bags posted recently...  and post mine as well... despite very unfavourable weather here (+26...30 deg C) Santa visited us here as well!


Ughhh we're trudging through slush at the moment...


----------



## LostInBal

J'adore sweet Decadence


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> J'adore sweet Decadence


 belissimo!


----------



## ksuromax

Green Apple Day supported by Fluo bracelet


----------



## seagullz

Not a bag but a bracelet that I have been thinking and thinking and stumbled upon a preloved one in good condition and a reasonable price.


----------



## Dextersmom

Pretty!! 


seagullz said:


> Not a bag but a bracelet that I have been thinking and thinking and stumbled upon a preloved one in good condition and a reasonable price.


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> J'adore sweet Decadence



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Green Apple Day supported by Fluo bracelet



Love your greens and red together!!!


----------



## Greentea

new mini at In N Out


----------



## Auvina15

Greentea said:


> View attachment 3560039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mini at In N Out


So gorgeous!!! Love love the Bal minis!!!


----------



## Auvina15

seagullz said:


> Not a bag but a bracelet that I have been thinking and thinking and stumbled upon a preloved one in good condition and a reasonable price.


Just stunning!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Green Apple Day supported by Fluo bracelet


 The bracelets paired so well with that gorgeous green apple gem, seriously!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

aalinne_72 said:


> J'adore sweet Decadence


This is breathtaking, out of my words!!! OMG


----------



## viewwing

Today


----------



## ksuromax

First in Outremer, with a DIY chain strap, perfect cross body bag for errands on the light!


----------



## Just Violet

Purple attitude today [emoji171]


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Purple attitude today [emoji171]
> View attachment 3560685


your purple bracelet (ultraviolet??) is the one to kill for....


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Purple attitude today [emoji171]
> View attachment 3560685



Purple heaven!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> First in Outremer, with a DIY chain strap, perfect cross body bag for errands on the light!



Gorgeous blue beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

viewwing said:


> Today



Love!!!


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> your purple bracelet (ultraviolet??) is the one to kill for....





Dextersmom said:


> Purple heaven!!!



Thank you gals!! Yes it's Ultraviolet [emoji171]


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Purple attitude today [emoji171]
> View attachment 3560685


What the Violets!!!!! STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Just Violet said:


> Purple attitude today [emoji171]
> View attachment 3560685



Just great 
Just Violet , I love your pics and the way you enjoy your bags and accessories


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> Just great
> Just Violet , I love your pics and the way you enjoy your bags and accessories



Yes yes I echo PJs sentiment exactly [emoji177]
@Just Violet [emoji7][emoji322][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

At hair salon with my mini Papier A4 zip around. Happiest of [emoji322]New Years/2017 to all you fab Bal lovers! [emoji8][emoji177]


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> At hair salon with my mini Papier A4 zip around. Happiest of [emoji322]New Years/2017 to all you fab Bal lovers! [emoji8][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561725


Beautiful and very classic!!! Hope you have the best 2017 sweetest Kendie!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> At hair salon with my mini Papier A4 zip around. Happiest of [emoji322]New Years/2017 to all you fab Bal lovers! [emoji8][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561725



Love this pretty little A4 .  So you are getting all dolled up for the New Year dear?   Have fun!  And Happy New Year to you -- wishing you much happiness and many pretty bags in the year to come .


----------



## squidgee

Out for brunch with '05 Bordeaux, always an oldie but a goodie. [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

squidgee said:


> Out for brunch with '05 Bordeaux, always an oldie but a goodie. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561846



Beautiful color!  Certainly a most excellent goodie


----------



## Kendie26

squidgee said:


> Out for brunch with '05 Bordeaux, always an oldie but a goodie. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561846


OoooLaLa she is a LOOKER...so very "purdy!"


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful and very classic!!! Hope you have the best 2017 sweetest Kendie!!!





Iamminda said:


> Love this pretty little A4 .  So you are getting all dolled up for the New Year dear?   Have fun!  And Happy New Year to you -- wishing you much happiness and many pretty bags in the year to come .


thank you both dear sweeties....wishing you more happiness in 2017 than in your wildest dreams!! 
iamminda~we did have plans tonight w/ our besties but DH is very sick/down for the count so we will be staying in. I'll probably be asleep by 9!!  Wonder if you are still nearby or spreading your joy in the town you are visiting?!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> thank you both dear sweeties....wishing you more happiness in 2017 than in your wildest dreams!!
> iamminda~we did have plans tonight w/ our besties but DH is very sick/down for the count so we will be staying in. I'll probably be asleep by 9!!  Wonder if you are still nearby or spreading your joy in the town you are visiting?!



Sorry to hear that your DH is not feeling well -- hope he feels better soon.  You can still celebrate at home .  I am home finally.  Can't imagine doing NYE there (too old for that!)


----------



## Iamminda

Red Lipstick Town.  It's good to be home and using my Bbags again (I am too uptight to travel with them -- I know they are "tough" bags but the thought of putting them in those dirty bins at the airport or the airplane floor makes me cringe  ). Anyways, wishing all our beautiful Bal ladies a Very Happy New Year.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Sorry to hear that your DH is not feeling well -- hope he feels better soon.  You can still celebrate at home .  I am home finally.  Can't imagine doing NYE there (too old for that!)





Iamminda said:


> Red Lipstick Town.  It's good to be home and using my Bbags again (I am too uptight to travel with them -- I know they are "tough" bags but the thought of putting them in those dirty bins at the airport or the airplane floor makes me cringe  ). Anyways, wishing all our beautiful Bal ladies a Very Happy New Year.


Kiss that red lipstick Town of yours for me please!!! She is true GORGEOUSNESS! Welcome home & i'd be getting out of dodge there before NYE too! And I'm also too uptight to travel w/ beloved good bags as well dear sista friend!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks K.  Speedy recovery to your DH 



Kendie26 said:


> Kiss that red lipstick Town of yours for me please!!! She is true GORGEOUSNESS! Welcome home & i'd be getting out of dodge there before NYE too! And I'm also too uptight to travel w/ beloved good bags as well dear sista friend!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Red Lipstick Town.  It's good to be home and using my Bbags again (I am too uptight to travel with them -- I know they are "tough" bags but the thought of putting them in those dirty bins at the airport or the airplane floor makes me cringe  ). Anyways, wishing all our beautiful Bal ladies a Very Happy New Year.


I've missed your lipstick beauty, haven't seen it for a while!!! Happy new year dear Iamminda!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much Auvina.  I've missed your RL City (we've had this discussion before where I find yours is prettier ) anyways hope you have a Happy New Year.  



Auvina15 said:


> I've missed your lipstick beauty, haven't seen it for a while!!! Happy new year dear Iamminda!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> At hair salon with my mini Papier A4 zip around. Happiest of [emoji322]New Years/2017 to all you fab Bal lovers! [emoji8][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561725



Pretty!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Red Lipstick Town.  It's good to be home and using my Bbags again (I am too uptight to travel with them -- I know they are "tough" bags but the thought of putting them in those dirty bins at the airport or the airplane floor makes me cringe  ). Anyways, wishing all our beautiful Bal ladies a Very Happy New Year.



I LOVE this bag of yours so much!!  So glad you are home, safe and sound!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE this bag of yours so much!!  So glad you are home, safe and sound!



Thanks so much DM.  Glad to be home  Happy New Year.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> thank you both dear sweeties....wishing you more happiness in 2017 than in your wildest dreams!!
> iamminda~we did have plans tonight w/ our besties but DH is very sick/down for the count so we will be staying in. I'll probably be asleep by 9!!  Wonder if you are still nearby or spreading your joy in the town you are visiting?!



Oh no!!  Hope your DH feels better soon!  Lucky that he has you to take care of him.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE this bag of yours so much!!  So glad you are home, safe and sound!



Thanks so much DM.  Glad to be home  Happy New Year.


----------



## maxxout

Took out my 2004 black city.  Softest bag I've ever felt.


----------



## pzammie

Iamminda said:


> Red Lipstick Town.  It's good to be home and using my Bbags again (I am too uptight to travel with them -- I know they are "tough" bags but the thought of putting them in those dirty bins at the airport or the airplane floor makes me cringe  ). Anyways, wishing all our beautiful Bal ladies a Very Happy New Year.



I know what you mean about those bins at the airport[emoji849] I search for a clean one (relatively speaking) before placing my Bal inside. Lol!  But there's no better travel bag[emoji162]


----------



## chowlover2

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## Iamminda

annaversary said:


> View attachment 3562518



Lovely!   What a great bag to wear on the first of this new year .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Red Lipstick Town.  It's good to be home and using my Bbags again (I am too uptight to travel with them -- I know they are "tough" bags but the thought of putting them in those dirty bins at the airport or the airplane floor makes me cringe  ). Anyways, wishing all our beautiful Bal ladies a Very Happy New Year.


I want to press it to my lips and get colour transfer on  'em, near to perfect red!!! 
Happy New Year, Dear!!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I want to press it to my lips and get colour transfer on  'em, near to perfect red!!!
> Happy New Year, Dear!!!!!!



I laughed out loud when I read your post -- you are so funny!  Thanks so much K.  Happy New Year to you too .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I laughed out loud when I read your post -- you are so funny!  Thanks so much K.  Happy New Year to you too .


I am


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> What the Violets!!!!! STUNNING!!!!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Just great
> Just Violet , I love your pics and the way you enjoy your bags and accessories



Thank you girls!!!! I really appreciate your words!!

Btw...I wish y'all a fabulous new year!!


----------



## shesnochill

Iamminda said:


> Lovely!   What a great bag to wear on the first of this new year .



Happy New Year *Iamminda*!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## heaRtB

Out with this cuteee today.. [emoji173]️[emoji162][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Limited edition Holiday First (chèvre) in pearly bronze color


----------



## Kendie26

heaRtB said:


> Out with this cuteee today.. [emoji173]️[emoji162][emoji173]️



Super duper cute!!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition Holiday First (chèvre) in pearly bronze color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563289



That is such a special little beauty!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition Holiday First (chèvre) in pearly bronze color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563289



Such a gorgeous little cutie!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> That is such a special little beauty!!





Iamminda said:


> Such a gorgeous little cutie!



Kisses hugs & much love to my girlie's... thank you!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition Holiday First (chèvre) in pearly bronze color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563289



Fabulous !!!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Fabulous !!!


thank you kindly dearest JV


----------



## Just Violet

Magazine's inspo for today's accessories!!


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> Magazine's inspo for today's accessories!!
> View attachment 3563888


What an elegant furry beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Magazine's inspo for today's accessories!!
> View attachment 3563888



Beautiful neutral JV!


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> What an elegant furry beauty!





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful neutral JV!



Thanks gals! It's currently one of my fav bag[emoji92]


----------



## Auvina15

heaRtB said:


> Out with this cuteee today.. [emoji173]️[emoji162][emoji173]️


What a cutie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Magazine's inspo for today's accessories!!
> View attachment 3563888


This is so gorgeous and very unique gem!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition Holiday First (chèvre) in pearly bronze color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563289


I adore this classic beauty, truly TDF!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I adore this classic beauty, truly TDF!!!


Merci ....thank you dollface!! Do you have any First's? Sorry my brain/memory is just not in order lately. The chevre on that holiday/limited edition is fab plus I'm a huge fan of the matte gold hardware against the grey. Hope you are starting the new year off w/ a lovely "bang!!" xoxo


----------



## heaRtB

Kendie26 said:


> Super duper cute!!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]



Thank you [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## heaRtB

Auvina15 said:


> What a cutie!!!



Thank you [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Magazine's inspo for today's accessories!!
> View attachment 3563888



So very beautiful!!!![emoji173][emoji8][emoji182]


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Merci ....thank you dollface!! Do you have any First's? Sorry my brain/memory is just not in order lately. The chevre on that holiday/limited edition is fab plus I'm a huge fan of the matte gold hardware against the grey. Hope you are starting the new year off w/ a lovely "bang!!" xoxo


I don't have any Firsts . But now I have a mini which is closer to First size with crossbody strap, very happy.  I love chevre on that Holiday collection, I used to have a Velo in burgundy, holiday chevre, sold it cuz the velo size looked huge on me, kinda regret it 
And yay, wish u all the best in 2017, looking forward to seeing your gorgeous reveals!!!


----------



## ksuromax

First in outremer with a DIY chain strap, running on the light today


----------



## dentluxe

Riding shotgun with me today


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> First in outremer with a DIY chain strap, running on the light today


Mesmerizingly GORGEOUS...THIS is easily my very favorite Bal of yours....LOOK at that COLOR....AHHHHHHH! & your DIY chain is FAB on it!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I don't have any Firsts . But now I have a mini which is closer to First size with crossbody strap, very happy.  I love chevre on that Holiday collection, I used to have a Velo in burgundy, holiday chevre, sold it cuz the velo size looked huge on me, kinda regret it
> And yay, wish u all the best in 2017, looking forward to seeing your gorgeous reveals!!!


Oh that's right....need to see your Mini girlfriend!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Mesmerizingly GORGEOUS...THIS is easily my very favorite Bal of yours....LOOK at that COLOR....AHHHHHHH! & your DIY chain is FAB on it!


----------



## Iamminda

dentluxe said:


> Riding shotgun with me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564634



THE Classic Bbag!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> First in outremer with a DIY chain strap, running on the light today



This is one of the best blue Bal ever made -- great to see you using this beauty.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is one of the best blue Bal ever made -- great to see you using this beauty.


i am glad i've found a simple way of make-over to make it more usable - this chain really helps a lot, worn cross body now she is like my big handy pouch - throw in a wallet, a phone, a pack of tissues, lippy and car keys and i am ready to run!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i am glad i've found a simple way of make-over to make it more usable - this chain really helps a lot, worn cross body now she is like my big handy pouch - throw in a wallet, a phone, a pack of tissues, lippy and car keys and i am ready to run!!



I completely forgot that a couple of weeks ago, I bought a chain like yours for my First (I couldn't remember if it were you or Kendie who gave me the idea - thanks).  I will post a picture when I use it


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> So very beautiful!!!![emoji173][emoji8][emoji182]





Auvina15 said:


> This is so gorgeous and very unique gem!!!!



Thanks gals[emoji873]


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I completely forgot that a couple of weeks ago, I bought a chain like yours for my First (I couldn't remember if it were you or Kendie who gave me the idea - thanks).  I will post a picture when I use it


@Kendie26 
she is my muse


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> @Kendie26
> she is my muse


oh stop  we are each others muse!
@Iamminda .....did you get it from mautto? can't wait to see it! I'm loving my DIY longer/crossbody strap for my black CIty


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> oh stop  we are each others muse!
> @Iamminda .....did you get it from mautto? can't wait to see it! I'm loving my DIY longer/crossbody strap for my black CIty



I am too lazy (and cheap) to get one from mautto -- so many choices in color and width etc.  I found these pouches at Marshalls with removable chains so I bought a gunmetal one for my First and a gold one for an LV pochette.  Both of them out the door for $30.  I figure since I am doing a non-Bal strap anyways, why not?  Oh, I always wanted to do a heart with a chain so a bit cheesy but whatever.


----------



## chrstyle

06 and Wonderwoman.


----------



## Iamminda

chrstyle said:


> 06 and Wonderwoman.
> View attachment 3565421



Great Black Bbag -- love Wonderwoman


----------



## muchstuff

chrstyle said:


> 06 and Wonderwoman.
> View attachment 3565421


Great leather!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

chrstyle said:


> 06 and Wonderwoman.
> View attachment 3565421



The 06 leather on this looks beautiful, love the charm too!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> I am too lazy (and cheap) to get one from mautto -- so many choices in color and width etc.  I found these pouches at Marshalls with removable chains so I bought a gunmetal one for my First and a gold one for an LV pochette.  Both of them out the door for $30.  I figure since I am doing a non-Bal strap anyways, why not?  Oh, I always wanted to do a heart with a chain so a bit cheesy but whatever.



This strap looks just fine, I too got a little bewildered on the Mautto website with all the colours & widths  but I will go back later & order one when I feel a little more decisive.  I do love your 'cheesy' heart shape & of course the leather on this beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

chrstyle said:


> 06 and Wonderwoman.
> View attachment 3565421


Looks AWESOME!! WonderWoman herself would be very proud to be carrying your bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I am too lazy (and cheap) to get one from mautto -- so many choices in color and width etc.  I found these pouches at Marshalls with removable chains so I bought a gunmetal one for my First and a gold one for an LV pochette.  Both of them out the door for $30.  I figure since I am doing a non-Bal strap anyways, why not?  Oh, I always wanted to do a heart with a chain so a bit cheesy but whatever.


Ha, you probably just made me realize why I haven't yet ordered from mautto (so many options)....$30 for 2 chain straps would float my boat & it looks GREAT!!!
But, my dearest, in essence you have called me "cheesy" as I do the heart design with many many of my chanel & mulberry chain bags!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Oh dear, I meant to say MY heart there is cheesy because it's so darn big (do you get what I mean?).  Sorry   yours are fine.  Really I mean it K.  Plus everyone loves cheese so it's all good.  Must take foot out of mouth now. 



Kendie26 said:


> Ha, you probably just made me realize why I haven't yet ordered from mautto (so many options)....$30 for 2 chain straps would float my boat & it looks GREAT!!!
> But, my dearest, in essence you have called me "cheesy" as I do the heart design with many many of my chanel & mulberry chain bags!!!


----------



## Iamminda

jeanstohandbags said:


> This strap looks just fine, I too got a little bewildered on the Mautto website with all the colours & widths  but I will go back later & order one when I feel a little more decisive.  I do love your 'cheesy' heart shape & of course the leather on this beauty!



Thanks .  The mautto ones may be better but it's ok for me since I don't plan to use mine that much.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Oh dear, I meant to say MY heart there is cheesy because it's so darn big (do you get what I mean?).  Sorry   yours are fine.  Really I mean it K.  Plus everyone loves cheese so it's all good.  Must take foot out of mouth now.


oh please, you KNOW I'm teasing you!! xoxo


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> oh please, you KNOW I'm teasing you!! xoxo



Ok just want to make sure since I want to be first in line for your hand me downs .  You are up late dear -- I am off to bed now.  Good night K.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Ok just want to make sure since I want to be first in line for your hand me downs .  You are up late dear -- I am off to bed now.  Good night K.


haha ok!  Actually it's more like I'm up WAY too early! I have a crazy early morning meeting plus I'm an awful sleeper....so here I am w/ my coffee & tPF to start the day.  Sleep tight darlin'!!


----------



## chrstyle

Iamminda said:


> Great Black Bbag -- love Wonderwoman





muchstuff said:


> Great leather!





jeanstohandbags said:


> The 06 leather on this looks beautiful, love the charm too!





Kendie26 said:


> Looks AWESOME!! WonderWoman herself would be very proud to be carrying your bag!!



Thanks! I really do love this leather. BF always catches me "caressing" the leather whenever I wear this bag. Hahahaha! He also gave me this charm.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> First in outremer with a DIY chain strap, running on the light today



Beautiful blue!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I am too lazy (and cheap) to get one from mautto -- so many choices in color and width etc.  I found these pouches at Marshalls with removable chains so I bought a gunmetal one for my First and a gold one for an LV pochette.  Both of them out the door for $30.  I figure since I am doing a non-Bal strap anyways, why not?  Oh, I always wanted to do a heart with a chain so a bit cheesy but whatever.



IM, I love your First and the chain matches nicely.  How do you like it and this is a weird question, but does the chain have strong metal odor?  Sometimes I look at bags with metal chains because I really like the look of them, but I often pass because I have an aversion to the chain smell, kind of like a rust smell...anyway I also like the look of your heart.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> haha ok!  Actually it's more like I'm up WAY too early! I have a crazy early morning meeting plus I'm an awful sleeper....so here I am w/ my coffee & tPF to start the day.  Sleep tight darlin'!!



You poor thing.......I HATE early morning meetings!!  Blah, I dread them, look at the clock all night the night beforehand, and secretly curse the person who scheduled it without regard for my beauty sleep and morning ritual.   Hope you made it through and that you have a pretty bag to comfort you, my friend.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> IM, I love your First and the chain matches nicely.  How do you like it and this is a weird question, but does the chain have strong metal odor?  Sometimes I look at bags with metal chains because I really like the look of them, but I often pass because I have an aversion to the chain smell, kind of like a rust smell...anyway I also like the look of your heart.


mine has none 
from the first moment it didn't have any smell at all.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> mine has none
> from the first moment it didn't have any smell at all.



Thanks k!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> IM, I love your First and the chain matches nicely.  How do you like it and this is a weird question, but does the chain have strong metal odor?  Sometimes I look at bags with metal chains because I really like the look of them, but I often pass because I have an aversion to the chain smell, kind of like a rust smell...anyway I also like the look of your heart.



Thanks DM.  I haven't used it yet but I think it would be nice to have the cross body option.  No smell.  That's another reason I don't like buying some stuff online (like I read that some members received their disco bags (and other brands too) from online order and there is a strong chemical smell).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks DM.  I haven't used it yet but I think it would be nice to have the cross body option.  No smell.  That's another reason I don't like buying some stuff online (like I read that some members received their disco bags (and other brands too) from online order and there is a strong chemical smell).


Disco Gucci??


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Disco Gucci??


Yep.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my black Town today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my black Town today.
> View attachment 3565923
> View attachment 3565924



Beautiful town (I forgot you have a black town -- I want one so badly!!).  Love your arm candy DM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful town (I forgot you have a black town -- I want one so badly!!).  Love your arm candy DM.



Thanks, my friend!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my black Town today.
> View attachment 3565924


i really like your trio, but the upper one is just beyond gorgeous! Are they silver??


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i really like your trio, but the upper one is just beyond gorgeous! Are they silver??



Thank you!!  The brand is Lagos and they are all silver w/gold accents with different gemstones; diamonds, abalone and the one I think you like (the pink stone) is called rose de France amethyst.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my black Town today.
> View attachment 3565923
> View attachment 3565924



Love your Town bag! Love your ARM CANDY [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my black Town today.
> View attachment 3565923
> View attachment 3565924


 Town is an amazing, elegant shape/style on you DM!! LOVE!!! I don't know why the heck I never bought one. Maybe since you & IM have one I will feel the "pressure" to get one (ha!) 
Oh & on top of being up so darn early for our meeting, it was an almost 2 hour drive/commute to get there (major GRRRR) but we are in major hyper drive this week as our company launched a new product so long hours for little ole me!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Town is an amazing, elegant shape/style on you DM!! LOVE!!! I don't know why the heck I never bought one. Maybe since you & IM have one I will feel the "pressure" to get one (ha!)
> Oh & on top of being up so darn early for our meeting, it was an almost 2 hour drive/commute to get there (major GRRRR) but we are in major hyper drive this week as our company launched a new product so long hours for little ole me!



Oh you poor thing!   I hope you can get a good night's rest tonight and they better appreciate all your hard work (or they will have to answer to me!!!).


----------



## shesnochill

chrstyle said:


> 06 and Wonderwoman.
> View attachment 3565421


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Town is an amazing, elegant shape/style on you DM!! LOVE!!! I don't know why the heck I never bought one. Maybe since you & IM have one I will feel the "pressure" to get one (ha!)
> Oh & on top of being up so darn early for our meeting, it was an almost 2 hour drive/commute to get there (major GRRRR) but we are in major hyper drive this week as our company launched a new product so long hours for little ole me!





StefaniJoy said:


> Love your Town bag! Love your ARM CANDY [emoji7]



Thank you Kendie and Stefanijoy!! 
Kendie, I hope you are getting a good night sleep and that tomorrow is a better day with no early morning meeting.


----------



## ksuromax

Back to my First, but adorned it with xmas charms, it's my xmas eve today (orthodox) so the bag looks festive


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Back to my First, but adorned it with xmas charms, it's my xmas eve today (orthodox) so the bag looks festive



What fabulous Christmas charms  they make your First look even more adorable!  Happy Christmas Eve to you


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Back to my First, but adorned it with xmas charms, it's my xmas eve today (orthodox) so the bag looks festive


Love, love, love!!!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> What fabulous Christmas charms  they make your First look even more adorable!  Happy Christmas Eve to you


Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Back to my First, but adorned it with xmas charms, it's my xmas eve today (orthodox) so the bag looks festive


What a beautiful classic in amazing pop color!!! The charms are so adorable and cheerful. Have a happy xmas ksuromax!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my black Town today.
> View attachment 3565923
> View attachment 3565924


Gorgeous town! It's perfect cross body size on you DM I love your watch and the bracelets too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> I am too lazy (and cheap) to get one from mautto -- so many choices in color and width etc.  I found these pouches at Marshalls with removable chains so I bought a gunmetal one for my First and a gold one for an LV pochette.  Both of them out the door for $30.  I figure since I am doing a non-Bal strap anyways, why not?  Oh, I always wanted to do a heart with a chain so a bit cheesy but whatever.


Wow what a great idea Iamminda!!! The chain looks gorgeous and is really matching your First, love it!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

chrstyle said:


> 06 and Wonderwoman.
> View attachment 3565421


Wow, the truly classic in amazing leather!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous town! It's perfect cross body size on you DM I love your watch and the bracelets too!!!


 Thank you Auvina!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> What a beautiful classic in amazing pop color!!! The charms are so adorable and cheerful. Have a happy xmas ksuromax!!!


thank you dearly


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Wow what a great idea Iamminda!!! The chain looks gorgeous and is really matching your First, love it!!!!



Thanks so much Auvina


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Back to my First, but adorned it with xmas charms, it's my xmas eve today (orthodox) so the bag looks festive



Just charming K .


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Back to my First, but adorned it with xmas charms, it's my xmas eve today (orthodox) so the bag looks festive


If I ever have the true pleasure of meeting you in person, dear friend, I swear I will do my darnest to steal that blue first right off your pretty shoulder. I know you'll be mad & chase after me, BUT I NEEDS IT NOW!!! Sweet charms too!


----------



## Isaberura

This is the bag that I'm currently wearing, metallic edge city in beige praline.


----------



## Iamminda

Isaberura said:


> This is the bag that I'm currently wearing, metallic edge city in beige praline.



Looks good on you!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Back to my First, but adorned it with xmas charms, it's my xmas eve today (orthodox) so the bag looks festive


All the best my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> If I ever have the true pleasure of meeting you in person, dear friend, I swear I will do my darnest to steal that blue first right off your pretty shoulder. I know you'll be mad & chase after me, BUT I NEEDS IT NOW!!! Sweet charms too!


Hahahaha  
You wouldn't go too far, ma cherie! I would do my best to swap with any you'd be carrying, 'cause all of yours are true gems!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> All the best my friend!


Thank you dearly


----------



## ksuromax

Work in pewter with xmas charms, happy Christmas to all orthodox, if any around!


----------



## Isaberura

Iamminda said:


> Looks good on you!


Thank you!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

Isaberura said:


> This is the bag that I'm currently wearing, metallic edge city in beige praline.


You look beautiful rockin' this bag!! LOVE it!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Hahahaha
> You wouldn't go too far, ma cherie! I would do my best to swap with any you'd be carrying, 'cause all of yours are true gems!





ksuromax said:


> Work in pewter with xmas charms, happy Christmas to all orthodox, if any around!


 I know, I know I wouldn't get too far with stealing that unbelievable blue first but you are warned I would TRY (much as I love you, I HAVE to have it!!)
Congrats on this stunning pewter work (i think i read elsewhere that you just got this one, right?) BIG LOVE on this one & a very happy Christmas to you sweetie!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know I wouldn't get too far with stealing that unbelievable blue first but you are warned I would TRY (much as I love you, I HAVE to have it!!)
> Congrats on this stunning pewter work (i think i read elsewhere that you just got this one, right?) BIG LOVE on this one & a very happy Christmas to you sweetie!


Thank  you!!


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my *black Hamilton City* today.


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> Work in pewter with xmas charms, happy Christmas to all orthodox, if any around!


Happy Christmas to you as well !!! Your bag is unbelievably gorgeous


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Happy Christmas to you as well !!! Your bag is unbelievably gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Isaberura

Kendie26 said:


> You look beautiful rockin' this bag!! LOVE it!


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Last time before I swap for work bags


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Last time before I swap for work bags


Pewter is just SO FABULOUS!! Look at that amazing sheen!!! You are lucky girl, but well-deserved! I'm happy you got this one! After your blue First, this is my 2nd fav of yours


----------



## oliviamaurice

09 officier twiggy


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Pewter is just SO FABULOUS!! Look at that amazing sheen!!! You are lucky girl, but well-deserved! I'm happy you got this one! After your blue First, this is my 2nd fav of yours


Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

oliviamaurice said:


> 09 officier twiggy
> View attachment 3568508





ksuromax said:


> Last time before I swap for work bags


Should add a 05 pewter or bronze First to my collect


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Last time before I swap for work bags



Beautiful with your charms


----------



## Iamminda

oliviamaurice said:


> 09 officier twiggy
> View attachment 3568508



Great color!   I wouldn't mind adding a blue B (and a purple, brown, etc LOL).


----------



## Indiana

oliviamaurice said:


> 09 officier twiggy
> View attachment 3568508



LOVE Officier!


----------



## shesnochill

oliviamaurice said:


> 09 officier twiggy
> View attachment 3568508



Droooooooooool

[emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## shesnochill

View attachment 3569288


Spent the entire weekend with my City GGH.[emoji177]


----------



## Iamminda

annaversary said:


> View attachment 3569285
> 
> View attachment 3569288
> 
> 
> Spent the entire weekend with my City GGH.[emoji177]



Lovely


----------



## oliviamaurice

Iamminda said:


> Great color!   I wouldn't mind adding a blue B (and a purple, brown, etc LOL).





Indiana said:


> LOVE Officier!





annaversary said:


> Droooooooooool
> 
> [emoji173][emoji173]



Thanks, ladies.


----------



## ksuromax

annaversary said:


> View attachment 3569285
> 
> View attachment 3569288
> 
> 
> Spent the entire weekend with my City GGH.[emoji177]


gorgeous leather!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Iamminda said:


> Lovely





ksuromax said:


> gorgeous leather!!!



Thanks *Iamminda* & *ksuromax*!

My other attachment didn't post from my phone last night, here it is now:


----------



## ksuromax

Work, Tomato'07


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> Work, Tomato'07


Such an amazingly rich red!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Such an amazingly rich red!


thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Work, Tomato'07



Gorgeous color and gorgeous leather K!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you


----------



## Tatze

... at work with my City ME in Gris Glace - gold HW ; - ))) LOVE


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Work, Tomato'07


There's nothing like glorious oldies


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> There's nothing like glorious oldies


agree! i sometimes take my new-to-me Green Apple just to stroke it!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ksuromax said:


> Work, Tomato'07


i like how you draped the bag charm - new idea for my bal bag! it looks nice


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Work, Tomato'07



THAT color!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tatze said:


> ... at work with my City ME in Gris Glace - gold HW ; - ))) LOVE
> 
> View attachment 3570223



Lovely City and your shoes are ADORABLE!!


----------



## Dextersmom

annaversary said:


> Thanks *Iamminda* & *ksuromax*!
> 
> My other attachment didn't post from my phone last night, here it is now:



Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Tatze said:


> ... at work with my City ME in Gris Glace - gold HW ; - ))) LOVE
> 
> View attachment 3570223



Lovely ME.


----------



## Auvina15

Tatze said:


> ... at work with my City ME in Gris Glace - gold HW ; - ))) LOVE
> 
> View attachment 3570223


Such a modern stunning bag!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Work, Tomato'07


Totally love!!! Looks so gorgeous with that adorable charm!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Totally love!!! Looks so gorgeous with that adorable charm!!!


Thank you, dear


----------



## solitudelove

annaversary said:


> View attachment 3569285
> 
> View attachment 3569288
> 
> 
> Spent the entire weekend with my City GGH.[emoji177]


LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Metal Plate City today.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3573427



Lovely blue top and flats!  (happy to see your beautiful modshot DM ).   Your MP is gorgeous -- what a beauty!  I want one (any size at this point).  Happy Long Weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

Two eye candy today -- my 05 City and Keith Urban


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Two eye candy today -- my 05 City and Keith Urban





Iamminda said:


> Lovely blue top and flats!  (happy to see your beautiful modshot DM ).   Your MP is gorgeous -- what a beauty!  I want one (any size at this point).  Happy Long Weekend!



Thank you IM, as always!! 
I lOVE your gorgeous City and KU isn't bad either!  Hope that you also have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3573427



Super cute.., love the [emoji170]blue [emoji170]pop color & bag of course![emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Two eye candy today -- my 05 City and Keith Urban



Perfect bag & adore the charm[emoji177]& thanks for the extra eye candy with Keith!![emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Insane work week but had my Bal Work w/ GSHW 21 & my Chanel WOC all week. Happy weekend gang![emoji253][emoji16]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Insane work week but had my Bal Work w/ GSHW 21 & my Chanel WOC all week. Happy weekend gang![emoji253][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573767



Two gorgeous beauties (the leather!!!!).  Hope you get to enjoy this long weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much my sweet gals.  I am a huge KU fan (was in his fan club for a few years).   



Dextersmom said:


> Thank you IM, as always!!
> I lOVE your gorgeous City and KU isn't bad either!  Hope that you also have a lovely weekend.





Kendie26 said:


> Perfect bag & adore the charm[emoji177]& thanks for the extra eye candy with Keith!![emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Insane work week but had my Bal Work w/ GSHW 21 & my Chanel WOC all week. Happy weekend gang![emoji253][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573767


Both are gorgeous bags !! Have a great weekend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City today.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3573427


So pretty!!! I love the long strap option of this version, love your outfit, love the blues....everything!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Two eye candy today -- my 05 City and Keith Urban


Greatest classic, BIG love!!!! Hope you had a very enjoyable day with B. And K.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Insane work week but had my Bal Work w/ GSHW 21 & my Chanel WOC all week. Happy weekend gang![emoji253][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573767


Beautiful combo!!!! Hope you have a wonderful relaxing weekend Kendie!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So pretty!!! I love the long strap option of this version, love your outfit, love the blues....everything!!!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Super cute.., love the [emoji170]blue [emoji170]pop color & bag of course![emoji8]



Thank you, my lovelies!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Greatest classic, BIG love!!!! Hope you had a very enjoyable day with B. And K.



Thanks so much and have a great weekend A .  (Hope you are enjoying your beautiful boots!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Insane work week but had my Bal Work w/ GSHW 21 & my Chanel WOC all week. Happy weekend gang![emoji253][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573767



Lovely duo to get you through the week in style, my friend!!


----------



## shesnochill

Happy Friday ladies!
I get so excited when the weekend arrives. Time to take out the Bals to play!


----------



## Kendie26

annaversary said:


> View attachment 3573960
> 
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!
> I get so excited when the weekend arrives. Time to take out the Bals to play!


Obviously great bag, BUT I want your sweet poochie doggie! ADORBS!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Two gorgeous beauties (the leather!!!!).  Hope you get to enjoy this long weekend.





Dmurphy1 said:


> Both are gorgeous bags !! Have a great weekend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful combo!!!! Hope you have a wonderful relaxing weekend Kendie!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Lovely duo to get you through the week in style, my friend!!


Thank you all dearest Bal sweeties!! Hope life is treating you all wonderfully! I can barely keep up lately with work stuff  so please forgive me if I forget to reply or send my best to y'all


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you all dearest Bal sweeties!! Hope life is treating you all wonderfully! I can barely keep up lately with work stuff  so please forgive me if I forget to reply or send my best to y'all


Me too!! Just too much is going on at the moment, can barely scroll though teh posts and "like" the latest ones, totally no time to comment, but i do love seeing all the posts and new goodies reveals


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Me too!! Just too much is going on at the moment, can barely scroll though teh posts and "like" the latest ones, totally no time to comment, but i do love seeing all the posts and new goodies reveals


I hear you dearest friend!! Big smooch/hug to you....hang in there!


----------



## Auvina15

Taking my mini croc stamped out today, gotta wear my new boots for the first time!!!!! Happy Saturday sweetest friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Taking my mini croc stamped out today, gotta wear my new boots for the first time!!!!! Happy Saturday sweetest friends!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574312
> View attachment 3574313



Auvina, I am dying over here!!  You look AMAZING!  I LOVE your bag, your boots and I adore your H bracelet. Wishing you a beautiful day.


----------



## LostInBal

Auvina15 said:
			
		

> Taking my mini croc stamped out today, gotta wear my new boots for the first time!!!!! Happy Saturday sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3574312
> View attachment 3574313



Too cute, I love it!!!
Cool outfit as well!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Taking my mini croc stamped out today, gotta wear my new boots for the first time!!!!! Happy Saturday sweetest friends!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574312
> View attachment 3574313



You look so stylish A!  Loving the whole outfit!  Your mini is perfection and so glad you are enjoying your new boots (can't wait to see pics of the other ones ).  Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Taking my mini croc stamped out today, gotta wear my new boots for the first time!!!!! Happy Saturday sweetest friends!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574312
> View attachment 3574313


absolutely stunning!!!! Love all and every each piece!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Two eye candy today -- my 05 City and Keith Urban


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Auvina, I am dying over here!!  You look AMAZING!  I LOVE your bag, your boots and I adore your H bracelet. Wishing you a beautiful day.





aalinne_72 said:


> Too cute, I love it!!!
> Cool outfit as well!





Iamminda said:


> You look so stylish A!  Loving the whole outfit!  Your mini is perfection and so glad you are enjoying your new boots (can't wait to see pics of the other ones ).  Enjoy your weekend.





ksuromax said:


> absolutely stunning!!!! Love all and every each piece!!!



Thank you all so much dearest ladies for your kindest sweetest compliments!!!!Those really made my day Wishing y'all have a wonderful weekend!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Taking my mini croc stamped out today, gotta wear my new boots for the first time!!!!! Happy Saturday sweetest friends!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574312
> View attachment 3574313


Apologies for being a little late to this party my dearest friend! But HELLO THERE BABE!! WOW, now THAT is what I call  true, slam-dunk PERFECT modshots! OMG, LOVE everything in your pics. I know I told you before you have the exact mini I wanted (but never got) but now paired w/ those killer chanel boots & your chic outfit...you are a VISION!


----------



## LostInBal

04 mint Rose Twiggy.  Beautiful soft pink with reddish undertones. I always fall in luv with this magic color


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> 04 mint Rose Twiggy.  Beautiful soft pink with reddish undertones. I always fall in luv with this magic color


Twiggie is not really my favourite Bal style, but the leather is absolutely stunning!! 
Regardless of my personal style prefernce a take my hat off for this BELLE!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> 04 mint Rose Twiggy.  Beautiful soft pink with reddish undertones. I always fall in luv with this magic color


This is one gorgeous color -- what a rare beauty!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Apologies for being a little late to this party my dearest friend! But HELLO THERE BABE!! WOW, now THAT is what I call  true, slam-dunk PERFECT modshots! OMG, LOVE everything in your pics. I know I told you before you have the exact mini I wanted (but never got) but now paired w/ those killer chanel boots & your chic outfit...you are a VISION!


Kendie, you are so super sweet and kind!!! This mini Bal now is my favorite, I have been wearing it like crazy!!! Thanks you so much for compliments!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

aalinne_72 said:


> 04 mint Rose Twiggy.  Beautiful soft pink with reddish undertones. I always fall in luv with this magic color


Wow what a fantastic color!!!! Love this gem!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

aalinne_72 said:


> 04 mint Rose Twiggy.  Beautiful soft pink with reddish undertones. I always fall in luv with this magic color


That bag is like a precious jewel!  So jealous of you!


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> 04 mint Rose Twiggy.  Beautiful soft pink with reddish undertones. I always fall in luv with this magic color



So gorgeous!!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> 04 mint Rose Twiggy.  Beautiful soft pink with reddish undertones. I always fall in luv with this magic color


Oh YES!!! Adorable & fabulous color!!! Unlike my dear sweet friend ksuromax (he comment ), I LOVE ME A SWEET LITTLE TWIGGY!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh YES!!! Adorable & fabulous color!!! Unlike my dear sweet friend ksuromax (he comment ), I LOVE ME A SWEET LITTLE TWIGGY!!!!


you know i am a Hobo gal, don't ya?  but it doesn't stop me from appreciation of great leather


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Dmurphy1

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous !!!!


Thank you ,Dmurphy


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> you know i am a Hobo gal, don't ya?  but it doesn't stop me from appreciation of great leather


Lol, I'm not a big fan of Twiggy as well, in fact I only own this one and another 04 S/S grey with pewter hardware.  Both mint and very hard to find in this condition.  That's way I'm keeping them 
Today I've received another beautiful mint 04 Rose but this time on the First style, will post pics soon!￼


----------



## shesnochill

Kendie26 said:


> Obviously great bag, BUT I want your sweet poochie doggie! ADORBS!!!



Thanks Kendie! Do you have any furry babies yourself?


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Looks great on you


----------



## Kendie26

annaversary said:


> Thanks Kendie! Do you have any furry babies yourself?


haha, yes we have 2 kitties (a biological Mom & daughter) every now & then I'll post of pic w/ 1 of them in it but they're pretty camera shy!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Yay your gris fossile arrived!! LOVE it! Always loved Bal's grey's....look beautiful on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> Looks great on you





Kendie26 said:


> Yay your gris fossile arrived!! LOVE it! Always loved Bal's grey's....look beautiful on you!



Thank you both


----------



## doni

Bazar Pouch. Love it so much!



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bazar


----------



## ksuromax

Back to my Black Beauty  (supported by BV brogues and cuff)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Back to my Black Beauty  (supported by BV brogues and cuff)


Love the shoes...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Love the shoes...


thank you, cherie  
the heels are killing 7"/13 cm!!! but i love too see everything


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Back to my Black Beauty  (supported by BV brogues and cuff)


Looking GREAT, very chic! I'm with muchstuff...love the shoes!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Looking GREAT, very chic! I'm with muchstuff...love the shoes!!


thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Back to my Black Beauty  (supported by BV brogues and cuff)



Ah.....I love it.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Ah.....I love it.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Back to my Black Beauty  (supported by BV brogues and cuff)



This is just gorgeous -- and those shoes are hot


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is just gorgeous -- and those shoes are hot


Thank you, Dear IM


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Back to my Black Beauty  (supported by BV brogues and cuff)


Love love the Black beauty, and your shoes are so darn cute girl!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Love love the Black beauty, and your shoes are so darn cute girl!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Pretty purple!  Ultraviolet?


----------



## ksuromax

Or Grape?


----------



## SoLoveCC

ksuromax said:


> Back to my Black Beauty  (supported by BV brogues and cuff)


Love ur bal!!! The rainbow hw is very clic & special
Match so well with ur clothes & shoes!


----------



## ksuromax

SoLoveCC said:


> Love ur bal!!! The rainbow hw is very clic & special
> Match so well with ur clothes & shoes!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out into the rain with my black beauty and Walter saying Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into the rain with my black beauty and Walter saying Happy Friday everyone!


So lovely!!! Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into the rain with my black beauty and Walter saying Happy Friday everyone!


Love this black beauty and your beautiful red sweater!  Happy Weekend DM and W!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this black beauty and your beautiful red sweater!  Happy Weekend DM and W!





Auvina15 said:


> So lovely!!! Happy Friday!!!



Thank you darlings!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into the rain with my black beauty and Walter saying Happy Friday everyone!



Walter is such a gorgeous healthy looking kitteh, and you look amazing too, as always


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into the rain with my black beauty and Walter saying Happy Friday everyone!


Walter is a stud (or a "stud muffin" as we like to say in slang!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Walter is a stud (or a "stud muffin" as we like to say in slang!)





jeanstohandbags said:


> Walter is such a gorgeous healthy looking kitteh, and you look amazing too, as always



Thank you both!!  Walter is my darling little love bug.


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for the day with one of my favorites.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with one of my favorites.
> View attachment 3581608



Beautiful clutch -- and I really like the colors you are wearing today!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful clutch -- and I really like the colors you are wearing today!



Thank you, friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Now heading to a movie (Lion) followed by dinner with this clutch. I love these envelope beauties and they are weatherproof, imo.


----------



## pzammie

Dextersmom said:


> Now heading to a movie (Lion) followed by dinner with this clutch. I love these envelope beauties and they are weatherproof, imo.
> View attachment 3581799



Love the whole outfit and clutch!  Lion is on my list of movies to see!  Enjoy[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Now heading to a movie (Lion) followed by dinner with this clutch. I love these envelope beauties and they are weatherproof, imo.
> View attachment 3581799


Another beautiful clutch and another beautiful look!  Have fun at the movies.


----------



## shesnochill

My pup & City @ a Sanrio X Humane Society event today.[emoji846]


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful clutch and another beautiful look!  Have fun at the movies.





pzammie said:


> Love the whole outfit and clutch!  Lion is on my list of movies to see!  Enjoy[emoji4]



Thank you both!! 
BTW, Lion was devastating, in a very beautiful way.  Powerful and important movie.  Please see it and bring tissues.


----------



## Dextersmom

annaversary said:


> My pup & City @ a Sanrio X Humane Society event today.[emoji846]



Darling bag and gorgeous pup!!


----------



## Iamminda

annaversary said:


> My pup & City @ a Sanrio X Humane Society event today.[emoji846]


Cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

A rainy Monday with my classic black City.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> A rainy Monday with my classic black City.
> View attachment 3583402


So beautiful classic, perfect choice for a rainy day!!!!


Dextersmom said:


> Now heading to a movie (Lion) followed by dinner with this clutch. I love these envelope beauties and they are weatherproof, imo.
> View attachment 3581799





Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with one of my favorites.
> View attachment 3581608


I haven't seen these beauties on you for a while. They are just adorable!!!


----------



## Auvina15

annaversary said:


> My pup & City @ a Sanrio X Humane Society event today.[emoji846]


Totally cute, your bag, puppy and you!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> A rainy Monday with my classic black City.
> View attachment 3583402



Looking good with your beautiful classic B and lovely blue sweater .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking good with your beautiful classic B and lovely blue sweater .





Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful classic, perfect choice for a rainy day!!!!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen these beauties on you for a while. They are just adorable!!!



Thanks so much IM and Auvina!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Beautiful bag and gorgeous scarf!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> A rainy Monday with my classic black City.
> View attachment 3583402



Beautiul classic DM, love your ootd too!


----------



## Jaidybug

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Lovely bag and pretty scarf too


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiul classic DM, love your ootd too!



Thanks JB!!  So nice to see you and I hope that you are doing well.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks JB!!  So nice to see you and I hope that you are doing well.



Thanks DM, so nice hearing from you. I'm happy to be back and catching up with everyone[emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

my Bal HG - Day in Green Apple (plus B bracelet, plus B sandals)


----------



## LostInBal

Today wearing nothing, as I´m at home with a terrible flu but wanted to share this precious chameleonic color from 08:

Black Cherry Make Up


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Today wearing nothing, as I´m at home with a terrible flu but wanted to share this precious chameleonic color from 08:
> 
> Black Cherry Make Up



What a delicious colour! And exactly like the bowl of cherries I devoured 5 minutes ago (seriously lol)!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> my Bal HG - Day in Green Apple (plus B bracelet, plus B sandals)



That Apple is such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Today wearing nothing, as I´m at home with a terrible flu but wanted to share this precious chameleonic color from 08:
> 
> Black Cherry Make Up


It's fabulous!!!!!  
Get well soon, Darlin'!!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> It's fabulous!!!!!
> Get well soon, Darlin'!!


Thank you sweetie


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> my Bal HG - Day in Green Apple (plus B bracelet, plus B sandals)



Gorgeous!!


----------



## piosavsfan

ksuromax said:


> my Bal HG - Day in Green Apple (plus B bracelet, plus B sandals)


It is so yummy!!! I want one!! Green Apple would be a perfect addition to my little collection.


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> my Bal HG - Day in Green Apple (plus B bracelet, plus B sandals)



What a great pop of colour, love that green![emoji172]


----------



## Jaidybug

aalinne_72 said:


> Today wearing nothing, as I´m at home with a terrible flu but wanted to share this precious chameleonic color from 08:
> 
> Black Cherry Make Up



Beautiful colour! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you for your love, sweet ladies!!


----------



## LostInBal

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful colour! Hope you feel better soon


Thank you lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> my Bal HG - Day in Green Apple (plus B bracelet, plus B sandals)


Gorgeous color -- great pop of color.  I can see why this is an HG


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Today wearing nothing, as I´m at home with a terrible flu but wanted to share this precious chameleonic color from 08:
> 
> Black Cherry Make Up



I don't think I have ever seen this color before -- it is SO pretty.  (may be sacrilegious to say but I might like this color a little better than rouge theater?).   Anyways, I hope you feel better soon -- it's no fun to be sick especially on the weekend.  Kinda funny but I read "Today wearing nothing" too fast and thought oh boy, what is aalinne doing today?  LOL


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> my Bal HG - Day in Green Apple (plus B bracelet, plus B sandals)





aalinne_72 said:


> Today wearing nothing, as I´m at home with a terrible flu but wanted to share this precious chameleonic color from 08:
> 
> Black Cherry Make Up


I love both colors


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day (ex Rose Thulian re-dyed into Vermillion) is ready to welcome the  Rooster! Happy Chinese New Year!!!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day (ex Rose Thulian re-dyed into Vermillion) is ready to welcome the  Rooster! Happy Chinese New Year!!!


Wow!!. What a beautiful color!. Did you have it professionally redyed?. The leather looks amazing, and brand new!


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> I don't think I have ever seen this color before -- it is SO pretty.  (may be sacrilegious to say but I might like this color a little better than rouge theater?).   Anyways, I hope you feel better soon -- it's no fun to be sick especially on the weekend.  Kinda funny but I read "Today wearing nothing" too fast and thought oh boy, what is aalinne doing today?  LOL



Wearing nothing 
Rouge Theatre is iconic but I´ve been never in love with this color (reds in general). There are a few reds I would like to find but just as a collector I am, and 05 Theatre is not one of them. It depends on everyone´s preferences, Black Cherry is a chameleonic one.  If I´m not wrong, there´s a thread dedicated to BC where gals comment some came reddish than other and I´m totally agree. I used to own a BC City (sold it) which was more brown with slight red undertones, the make up has the perfect BC shade (more reddish). I hope finding a BC First someday with the same exact shade than my MU..

I´ve been sick at home since last Wednesday, and the process is going too slow.. but I feel a little better every day, thank you so much for your interest dear and have a great weekend!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow!!. What a beautiful color!. Did you have it professionally redyed?. The leather looks amazing, and brand new!


Nope, did it by myself 
Thanks, dear! A compliment from you is especially dear!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day (ex Rose Thulian re-dyed into Vermillion) is ready to welcome the  Rooster! Happy Chinese New Year!!!


WOW you did a fantastic job re-dying your baby & too darn cute w/ the rooster in the pic!!!


----------



## Phiomega

My Bal reporter bag... I love how it looks with my new LV red compact wallet...


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day (ex Rose Thulian re-dyed into Vermillion) is ready to welcome the  Rooster! Happy Chinese New Year!!!



Happy fire rooster year! Very appropriate!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3588198
> 
> My Bal reporter bag... I love how it looks with my new LV red compact wallet...


Lovely duo!!! Does it look/feel similar to BV Pillow??


----------



## baglici0us

An oldie but a goodie on the Amtrak heading to Portland with me today!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day (ex Rose Thulian re-dyed into Vermillion) is ready to welcome the  Rooster! Happy Chinese New Year!!!



You did an amazing job re-dying that bag! Beautiful! Cute rooster too[emoji4]


----------



## Jaidybug

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3588198
> 
> My Bal reporter bag... I love how it looks with my new LV red compact wallet...


Great items, love that red! 


baglici0us said:


> An oldie but a goodie on the Amtrak heading to Portland with me today!
> 
> View attachment 3588265


Lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day (ex Rose Thulian re-dyed into Vermillion) is ready to welcome the  Rooster! Happy Chinese New Year!!!



What a cute picture!  You really did a great job on this bag -- it is just lovely.  Happy CNY


----------



## Iamminda

baglici0us said:


> An oldie but a goodie on the Amtrak heading to Portland with me today!
> 
> View attachment 3588265



Definitely a goodie!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3588198
> 
> My Bal reporter bag... I love how it looks with my new LV red compact wallet...



This bag is so cute and I love your wallet (capucine?).


----------



## pixiejenna

Since it's Chinese new year I switched to my Hamilton velo and matching TT. I don't have any red bags yet so burgundy will have to cut it.


----------



## Dmurphy1

My twiggy and I, soaking up the hippie vibes in Woodstock, NY  !!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Lovely duo!!! Does it look/feel similar to BV Pillow??



It does feel similar to BV pillow! That was actually the reason I got this --- I want a small, no fuss messenger bag. I love my Irish BV pillow and was thinking of buying another pillow I'm black/argento when I saw this. The gold hardware and the black leather got me --- and it was on sale! [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> This bag is so cute and I love your wallet (capucine?).



Thank you! Yes it is LV Capucines!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> My twiggy and I, soaking up the hippie vibes in Woodstock, NY  !!



Such an AMAZING pic!!' [emoji7][emoji106][emoji322][emoji177][emoji8]I LOOOOOOOOOVE IT! Go Dmurphy!


----------



## Kendie26

pixiejenna said:


> Since it's Chinese new year I switched to my Hamilton velo and matching TT. I don't have any red bags yet so burgundy will have to cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588580



Such a gorgeous color! You look fab!![emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Jaidybug

pixiejenna said:


> Since it's Chinese new year I switched to my Hamilton velo and matching TT. I don't have any red bags yet so burgundy will have to cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588580


Stunning bag and bracelet!!!


Dmurphy1 said:


> My twiggy and I, soaking up the hippie vibes in Woodstock, NY  !!


Great pic and bag!


----------



## Iamminda

pixiejenna said:


> Since it's Chinese new year I switched to my Hamilton velo and matching TT. I don't have any red bags yet so burgundy will have to cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588580



This is a gorgeous color!


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> My twiggy and I, soaking up the hippie vibes in Woodstock, NY  !!


You totally rock this bag!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> You totally rock this bag!!!


Thank you so much !!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> It does feel similar to BV pillow! That was actually the reason I got this --- I want a small, no fuss messenger bag. I love my Irish BV pillow and was thinking of buying another pillow I'm black/argento when I saw this. The gold hardware and the black leather got me --- and it was on sale! [emoji4]


It's a great bag, and good to have a choice of leather finishes, textures and hardwares, enjoy!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> My twiggy and I, soaking up the hippie vibes in Woodstock, NY  !!


What a great look and shot!! I love all about it!!!  and, hey, look at those endless legs!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day (ex Rose Thulian re-dyed into Vermillion) is ready to welcome the  Rooster! Happy Chinese New Year!!!



You know I LOVE this beauty of yours!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

That bag looks so perfect on you!! 



Dmurphy1 said:


> My twiggy and I, soaking up the hippie vibes in Woodstock, NY  !!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You know I LOVE this beauty of yours!!!


----------



## ksuromax

And again my red Day plus ME bracelet


----------



## LostInBal

pixiejenna said:


> Since it's Chinese new year I switched to my Hamilton velo and matching TT. I don't have any red bags yet so burgundy will have to cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588580





Dmurphy1 said:


> My twiggy and I, soaking up the hippie vibes in Woodstock, NY  !!





ksuromax said:


> And again my red Day plus ME bracelet



You all ladies look fantastic with your Bals, I love the way you rock them, congrats!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dmurphy1 said:


> My twiggy and I, soaking up the hippie vibes in Woodstock, NY  !!



Love it !!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> And again my red Day plus ME bracelet


Such a pretty, pretty red & OMG you're wearing my favorite necklace of yours... LOOOOOOVE!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> What a great look and shot!! I love all about it!!!  and, hey, look at those endless legs!!!!


Thank you ksuromax !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Dextersmom said:


> That bag looks so perfect on you!!


Thank you so much Dextersmom !


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> And again my red Day plus ME bracelet


Beautiful color, I love the Day and I'm looking for one !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !!


Thank you so much, no one rocks Bal like you !!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Such a pretty, pretty red & OMG you're wearing my favorite necklace of yours... LOOOOOOVE!!


Have you seen my new necklace?????


----------



## oliviamaurice

me carrying my officier twiggy yesterday...
The little girl tried on  the nano city straight away when we hit the shop. I know the target market for nano cities now.


----------



## Dmurphy1

oliviamaurice said:


> me carrying my officier twiggy yesterday...
> The little girl tried on  the nano city straight away when we hit the shop. I know the target market for nano cities now.
> 
> View attachment 3589137


Beautiful bags and your little girl is adorable  !!


----------



## ksuromax

oliviamaurice said:


> me carrying my officier twiggy yesterday...
> The little girl tried on  the nano city straight away when we hit the shop. I know the target market for nano cities now.
> 
> View attachment 3589137


How cute!!!


----------



## oliviamaurice

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful bags and your little girl is adorable  !!





ksuromax said:


> How cute!!!



Thanks ladies.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Have you seen my new necklace?????


I'm not sure... which is your "new" necklace?


----------



## Kendie26

oliviamaurice said:


> me carrying my officier twiggy yesterday...
> The little girl tried on  the nano city straight away when we hit the shop. I know the target market for nano cities now.
> 
> View attachment 3589137


what a super sweet duo of beautiful gals! LOVE it....your daughter looks too cute for words!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I'm not sure... which is your "new" necklace?


This one


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> This one


Oh YES, I definitely remember this one as well....GORGEOUS! Love BOTH of these BV necklaces (& you prob have more than that!)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh YES, I definitely remember this one as well....GORGEOUS! Love BOTH of these BV necklaces (& you prob have more than that!)


 how did you know??? 
Yes, i have, but this new piece is my new fave...


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> And again my red Day plus ME bracelet



Love everything you are wearing, that red rocks!


----------



## Jaidybug

oliviamaurice said:


> me carrying my officier twiggy yesterday...
> The little girl tried on  the nano city straight away when we hit the shop. I know the target market for nano cities now.
> 
> View attachment 3589137



So cute!


----------



## Iamminda

oliviamaurice said:


> me carrying my officier twiggy yesterday...
> The little girl tried on  the nano city straight away when we hit the shop. I know the target market for nano cities now.
> 
> View attachment 3589137



Your twiggy is just lovely and your little girl is so cute!!! Guess she is a little Bal girl in training huh?   Great picture


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> And again my red Day plus ME bracelet



I like everything you are wearing -- you really wear red so well!!!   Lovely K.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I like everything you are wearing -- you really wear red so well!!!   Lovely K.


Thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Getting burgers with ME city today [emoji15]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> how did you know???
> Yes, i have, but this new piece is my new fave...


how did I know?! Ha. I know YOU!


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> Getting burgers with ME city today [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589341


 Soooooooo beautiful!! LOVE


----------



## ksuromax

StefaniJoy said:


> Getting burgers with ME city today [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589341


What a stunner!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> And again my red Day plus ME bracelet


Just perfect!!! You BV shoes are TDF, love them so much ksuromax!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

StefaniJoy said:


> Getting burgers with ME city today [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589341


The beauty indeed!!!


----------



## Auvina15

oliviamaurice said:


> me carrying my officier twiggy yesterday...
> The little girl tried on  the nano city straight away when we hit the shop. I know the target market for nano cities now.
> 
> View attachment 3589137


Super cute!!! The nano looks so adorable on your little girl, LOVE!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

StefaniJoy said:


> Getting burgers with ME city today [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589341


So very gorgeous  !!!!


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> Getting burgers with ME city today [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589341


 Your ME is beautiful!!


----------



## Jaidybug

StefaniJoy said:


> Getting burgers with ME city today [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589341



Love,love,love!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Just perfect!!! You BV shoes are TDF, love them so much ksuromax!!!!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## piosavsfan

Anthra Day!


----------



## Dmurphy1

piosavsfan said:


> Anthra Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590364


Just want to give this bag a squishy hug  !!!


----------



## piosavsfan

Dmurphy1 said:


> Just want to give this bag a squishy hug  !!!


It is funny you say that because I have been giving it squishy hugs for the past two days!


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> Anthra Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590364



Gorgeous bag!  Another hug from me as well


----------



## oliviamaurice

Kendie26 said:


> what a super sweet duo of beautiful gals! LOVE it....your daughter looks too cute for words!





Jaidybug said:


> So cute!





Iamminda said:


> Your twiggy is just lovely and your little girl is so cute!!! Guess she is a little Bal girl in training huh?   Great picture





Auvina15 said:


> Super cute!!! The nano looks so adorable on your little girl, LOVE!!!



Hi ladies,
Thanks for the replies. I wish I could have a daughter. The little girl is my friend's. When her mother saw two of us carrying Bals, she was amused. That's why she took the photo.


----------



## Kendie26

oliviamaurice said:


> Hi ladies,
> Thanks for the replies. I wish I could have a daughter. The little girl is my friend's. When her mother saw two of us carrying Bals, she was amused. That's why she took the photo.


oh my gosh, I'm so sorry I made an assumption....truly sorry if I offended saying daughter. Apologies, but your pic was totally adorable!!!


----------



## Kendie26

piosavsfan said:


> Anthra Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590364


Totally one of my all time favorite Bal colors EVER....yours looks glorious & yummy!!


----------



## oliviamaurice

Kendie26 said:


> oh my gosh, I'm so sorry I made an assumption....truly sorry if I offended saying daughter. Apologies, but your pic was totally adorable!!!



Hey Kendie26 no worries. I don't feel offended at all.


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Anthra Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590364


Lovely!!  
which year is she from?


----------



## Jaidybug

piosavsfan said:


> Anthra Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590364



What a beauty[emoji7]


----------



## baglici0us

Taking my Lizard embossed City in Fer out today. Love the limited edition print lining!


----------



## baglici0us

Here's some of my current Bal collection. Looking at it I'm regretting all the giant hardware beauties I sold a couple of years ago. ☹️


----------



## Dmurphy1

What an amazing collection  !!!


----------



## Auvina15

baglici0us said:


> Taking my Lizard embossed City in Fer out today. Love the limited edition print lining!
> 
> View attachment 3591152
> 
> View attachment 3591153
> 
> View attachment 3591155


Very beautiful and unique bag!!!!


baglici0us said:


> Here's some of my current Bal collection. Looking at it I'm regretting all the giant hardware beauties I sold a couple of years ago. ☹️
> 
> View attachment 3591159


Love this collection!!! Variety and gorgeous colors!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

ksuromax said:


> Lovely!!
> which year is she from?


I don't know for sure, but possibly 2012.



baglici0us said:


> Here's some of my current Bal collection. Looking at it I'm regretting all the giant hardware beauties I sold a couple of years ago. ☹️
> 
> View attachment 3591159


Beautiful collection, love the color diversity!


----------



## Jaidybug

baglici0us said:


> Taking my Lizard embossed City in Fer out today. Love the limited edition print lining!
> 
> View attachment 3591152
> 
> View attachment 3591153
> 
> View attachment 3591155



Love the colour and lining of this unique bag


----------



## Jaidybug

baglici0us said:


> Here's some of my current Bal collection. Looking at it I'm regretting all the giant hardware beauties I sold a couple of years ago. ☹️
> 
> View attachment 3591159



What a beautiful and colourful collection![emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

baglici0us said:


> Here's some of my current Bal collection. Looking at it I'm regretting all the giant hardware beauties I sold a couple of years ago. ☹️
> 
> View attachment 3591159


Holy cookies!!!!! What a rainbow!!!


----------



## baglici0us

Jaidybug said:


> Love the colour and lining of this unique bag



Thanks all! Here's a couple more photos.


----------



## Kendie26

Limited edition/holiday First in chèvre [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

baglici0us said:


> Taking my Lizard embossed City in Fer out today. Love the limited edition print lining!
> 
> View attachment 3591152
> 
> View attachment 3591153
> 
> View attachment 3591155


OMG we are bag twins!! I never had a twinsie on this baby before (at least I didn't know of anyone until now!) Mine is the pink lizard....i think yours is too but the color isn't showing much pink on my monitor(?)...LOVE your entire collection!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition/holiday First in chèvre [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591308


Soooo gorgeous and looks brand new !!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition/holiday First in chèvre [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591308



The leather looks amazing on that bag, so lovely [emoji173]️


----------



## baglici0us

Kendie26 said:


> OMG we are bag twins!! I never had a twinsie on this baby before (at least I didn't know of anyone until now!) Mine is the pink lizard....i think yours is too but the color isn't showing much pink on my monitor(?)...LOVE your entire collection!



Yay to being bag twins! Use it tomorrow and share a pic here. I've never seen anyone else with it as well.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition/holiday First in chèvre [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591308



LOVE this baby.


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Soooo gorgeous and looks brand new !!!





Jaidybug said:


> The leather looks amazing on that bag, so lovely [emoji173]️





baglici0us said:


> Yay to being bag twins! Use it tomorrow and share a pic here. I've never seen anyone else with it as well.





Dextersmom said:


> LOVE this baby.


Thanks so much my Lovelies!!
baglici0us~even if i don't use my lizard city tomorrow I will snap a pic for you!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition/holiday First in chèvre [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591308



What a beauty!  I need this one in my life


----------



## Iamminda

baglici0us said:


> Here's some of my current Bal collection. Looking at it I'm regretting all the giant hardware beauties I sold a couple of years ago. ☹️
> 
> View attachment 3591159



You have a beautiful collection.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!  I need this one in my life


thanks sister friend! I can actually "see" you with this particular bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition/holiday First in chèvre [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591308


Love this gem of yours!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition/holiday First in chèvre [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591308


I really adore this baby, indeed!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Love this gem of yours!





Auvina15 said:


> I really adore this baby, indeed!!!!


thank you sweet friends! That wasn't the best pic of her, as she's really so much better in person with the pearly bronze/grey color & matte gold hardware.


----------



## Kendie26

baglici0us said:


> Taking my Lizard embossed City in Fer out today. Love the limited edition print lining!
> 
> View attachment 3591152
> 
> View attachment 3591153
> 
> View attachment 3591155



As promised, here's my lizard embossed pink City (with the jazzy printed lining[emoji4])...Twinsies!


----------



## Dmurphy1

This is over the top beautiful Kendie !!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> As promised, here's my lizard embossed pink City (with the jazzy printed lining[emoji4])...Twinsies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593162


Totally love!!! The Bal and the scarf are just a perfect combo!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> As promised, here's my lizard embossed pink City (with the jazzy printed lining[emoji4])...Twinsies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593162



Love this pretty pinkie


----------



## Auvina15

I just can't get enough of wearing this embossed croc mini!!! Pairing with CC tall boots today!!! Have a great evening sweetest friends!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> I just can't get enough of wearing this embossed croc mini!!! Pairing with CC tall boots today!!! Have a great evening sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3593399



We can't get enough pictures of your gorgeous mini -- so glad you shared today.   Happy to see you are enjoying your beautiful C boots.  And I like your sweater A LOT!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition/holiday First in chèvre [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591308



This is such a gorgeous bag!  Every time you post her it reminds me how much I want one!


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> I just can't get enough of wearing this embossed croc mini!!! Pairing with CC tall boots today!!! Have a great evening sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3593399



Love your bag and boots!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I just can't get enough of wearing this embossed croc mini!!! Pairing with CC tall boots today!!! Have a great evening sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3593399



Looking gorgeous, as usual, Auvina!!  I love your beautiful bag, sweater and boots!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> We can't get enough pictures of your gorgeous mini -- so glad you shared today.   Happy to see you are enjoying your beautiful C boots.  And I like your sweater A LOT!!!


Thank you so much Iamminda my dear!!!! So sweet of you!!


Jaidybug said:


> Love your bag and boots!


 Thank you so much Jaidybug!!!!


Dextersmom said:


> Looking gorgeous, as usual, Auvina!!  I love your beautiful bag, sweater and boots!


Thank you so much darling Dextersmom!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> I just can't get enough of wearing this embossed croc mini!!! Pairing with CC tall boots today!!! Have a great evening sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3593399


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I just can't get enough of wearing this embossed croc mini!!! Pairing with CC tall boots today!!! Have a great evening sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3593399


Ahhhhh I WANT this mini SO DARN BAD!!!! Makin' me jealous again girl....you look super stylin' & whoa those boots!!!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is such a gorgeous bag!  Every time you post her it reminds me how much I want one!


thanks so much jeanstohandbags! I hope you find one if you are looking, as you won't regret it! That holiday/limited edition year with the chevre was really something special


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> This is over the top beautiful Kendie !!





Auvina15 said:


> Totally love!!! The Bal and the scarf are just a perfect combo!!!!





Iamminda said:


> Love this pretty pinkie


Thank you dearest Bal pals!!! Pink (that city bag & scarf) color does wonders for lightening up my black overload! Hugs to all of you Lovelies!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Auvina15 said:


> I just can't get enough of wearing this embossed croc mini!!! Pairing with CC tall boots today!!! Have a great evening sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3593399


It’s very chic! Love your whole look!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


>





SoLoveCC said:


> It’s very chic! Love your whole look!


Thank you so much SoLoveCC!!!


Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhh I WANT this mini SO DARN BAD!!!! Makin' me jealous again girl....you look super stylin' & whoa those boots!!!


Thank you so much kindly dearest Kendie!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Auvina15 said:


> I just can't get enough of wearing this embossed croc mini!!! Pairing with CC tall boots today!!! Have a great evening sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3593399


Perfection  !!


----------



## Auvina15

Dmurphy1 said:


> Perfection  !!


Thanks so much Dmurphy!!!


----------



## baglici0us

Kendie26 said:


> As promised, here's my lizard embossed pink City (with the jazzy printed lining[emoji4])...Twinsies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593162



It's gorgeous! Can't believe it's 7 years old now. Boy, does time fly!


----------



## baglici0us

Having a bit of a Bal revival - took my Raisin Part Time out today!


----------



## Kendie26

baglici0us said:


> It's gorgeous! Can't believe it's 7 years old now. Boy, does time fly!


I know!! It's crazy, isn't it?! thank you & so glad to see a twinsie on our bag


----------



## Jaidybug

baglici0us said:


> Having a bit of a Bal revival - took my Raisin Part Time out today!
> 
> View attachment 3594369



What a great purple, so lovely [emoji171]


----------



## Iamminda

baglici0us said:


> Having a bit of a Bal revival - took my Raisin Part Time out today!
> 
> View attachment 3594369


What a pretty purple!


----------



## ksuromax

baglici0us said:


> Having a bit of a Bal revival - took my Raisin Part Time out today!
> 
> View attachment 3594369


Great colour!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

baglici0us said:


> Having a bit of a Bal revival - took my Raisin Part Time out today!
> 
> View attachment 3594369


Gorgeous purple, love it!!!


----------



## l.ch.

Look at all these beautiful bals.... I wish I had one... I bought a Chanel just a week ago, so banned for ever, but I can't stop thinking of a balenciaga


----------



## ksuromax

Siena Weekender


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> Siena Weekender


LOVE this color, what a beauty, aged to perfection (like most of us here !!  )


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> LOVE this color, what a beauty, aged to perfection (like most of us here !!  )


 Yes girl YES!! I LOVE that!! You rock Dmurphy my dear friend!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Siena Weekender



Here's to a beautiful weekend with your beautiful Weekender


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Siena Weekender


Oooh I love this color, very unique and so beautiful!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Siena Weekender



What a beautiful neutral colour!


----------



## ksuromax

Thanks a lot, girls!


----------



## Zoe C

Small City today


----------



## LostInBal

08 Anthra Work rh


----------



## LostInBal

Zoe C said:


> Small City today
> View attachment 3595605


Very cool everything!!
I´m a huge fan of Doc´s, have a amazing vintage collection!


----------



## Dmurphy1

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 Anthra Work rh


Scrumptious leather and charm looks great  !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Zoe C said:


> Small City today
> View attachment 3595605


Gorgeous bag, love your outfit and the Doc's  !!!!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 Anthra Work rh


Lovely!!


----------



## ksuromax

Zoe C said:


> Small City today
> View attachment 3595605


Great look!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Weekend with Weekender, happy Sunday everyone!!!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Weekend with Weekender, happy Sunday everyone!!!


Wish I could find this in a First


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 Anthra Work rh


 OMG LOOOOOOVE this! Amazing pic aalinne! I actually bought an anthra Work w/ gold hw (way back when) from Neiman Marcus & I FOOLISHLY returned it for a smaller bag (as I wasn't carrying larger bags that much back then)....it was drop dead gorgeous, like yours. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Weekend with Weekender, happy Sunday everyone!!!


oh so stylish & SEXY (am i allowed to say that?!!)


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty purple!


sister friend, is this YOU w/ the new avatar?!!! I almost didn't realize it was YOU!!!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Wish I could find this in a First


I'll keep an eye open for you


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> oh so stylish & SEXY (am i allowed to say that?!!)


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> sister friend, is this YOU w/ the new avatar?!!! I almost didn't realize it was YOU!!!


Hi dear!   Yep, it's little old me.  Different picture of my celeb crush .


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Hi dear!   Yep, it's little old me.  Different picture of my celeb crush .


yes, yes I know!!! I just am slow getting used to it as I'm so used to your previous avatar. What can I say, I'm SLOW!!


----------



## MichelleSinHk




----------



## Zoe C

aalinne_72 said:


> Very cool everything!!
> I´m a huge fan of Doc´s, have a amazing vintage collection!


Thank you Aaline! Big fan myself! You should share a pic of your collection )



Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous bag, love your outfit and the Doc's  !!!!


Thank you! This boots chic-up every outfit 



ksuromax said:


> Great look!!!



Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## piosavsfan

Bubblegum Day! It is making me feel better during a busy day.


----------



## Jaidybug

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 Anthra Work rh


Love! Leather looks fantastic! 


ksuromax said:


> Weekend with Weekender, happy Sunday everyone!!!


Looks great on you! 


Zoe C said:


> Small City today
> View attachment 3595605


Lovely!


----------



## Jaidybug

MichelleSinHk said:


> View attachment 3596451
> View attachment 3596452
> View attachment 3596453
> View attachment 3596454


What a cool and unique bag! 


piosavsfan said:


> Bubblegum Day! It is making me feel better during a busy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597114


Pretty pink!


----------



## Dmurphy1

piosavsfan said:


> Bubblegum Day! It is making me feel better during a busy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597114


Beautiful bag !!!!


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> Bubblegum Day! It is making me feel better during a busy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597114



Love this pink : )


----------



## baglici0us

My metallic edge braved the elements with me today!


----------



## chowlover2

piosavsfan said:


> Bubblegum Day! It is making me feel better during a busy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597114


The perfect pink!


----------



## Iamminda

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 3597223
> 
> 
> My metallic edge braved the elements with me today!



Boy, is this pretty!!  And boy, does it look cold where you are .


----------



## muchstuff

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 3597223
> 
> 
> My metallic edge braved the elements with me today!


Where are you? It's absolutely vomiting snow here in Vancouver BC...


----------



## baglici0us

muchstuff said:


> Where are you? It's absolutely vomiting snow here in Vancouver BC...



I'm pretty close - Seattle! It rarely snows here so it's always fun to have a snow day.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 3597223
> 
> 
> My metallic edge braved the elements with me today!



Beautiful   Which blue is this?


----------



## Jaidybug

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 3597223
> 
> 
> My metallic edge braved the elements with me today!



Beautiful blue![emoji170]


----------



## muchstuff

baglici0us said:


> I'm pretty close - Seattle! It rarely snows here so it's always fun to have a snow day.


Enough already this year! We currently have about ten inches and my parents, who live in Chilliwack, an hour to the east of us, have over three feet, all of which fell in the last 2-3 days. It's been a white, white winter here...like you, we're far more used to rain!


----------



## baglici0us

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful   Which blue is this?



It's called Blue Roi, and I purchased it in April 2015. It's such a great color and goes with lots of things!


----------



## Auvina15

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 3597223
> 
> 
> My metallic edge braved the elements with me today!


This is a stunner!!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

piosavsfan said:


> Bubblegum Day! It is making me feel better during a busy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597114


What a lovely color!!!


----------



## Auvina15

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 Anthra Work rh


This color is fantastic...omg it's TDF, seriously!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

baglici0us said:


> It's called Blue Roi, and I purchased it in April 2015. It's such a great color and goes with lots of things!


Sorry, Dear, but Bleu Roi was made in 2010 when ME did not exist
your bag will be most likely Bleu Obscur


----------



## baglici0us

ksuromax said:


> Sorry, Dear, but Bleu Roi was made in 2010 when ME did not exist
> your bag will be most likely Bleu Obscur



I think they released Bleu Roi in Metallic Edge in 2015, there were a whole bunch of reveals on tPF and it also says the color on my receipt. It's a really fun color, brighter than Bleu Obscur and different from the Lambskin Bleu Roi from 2010. [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

baglici0us said:


> I think they released Bleu Roi in Metallic Edge in 2015, there were a whole bunch of reveals on tPF and it also says the color on my receipt. It's a really fun color, brighter than Bleu Obscur and different from the Lambskin Bleu Roi from 2010. [emoji4]


hmmm.... why is it missing in our Ref Library?
thanks a lot!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

baglici0us said:


> It's called Blue Roi, and I purchased it in April 2015. It's such a great color and goes with lots of things!



Thank you, it's definitely the nicest blue I have seen with the metallic edge.


----------



## chowlover2

baglici0us said:


> I think they released Bleu Roi in Metallic Edge in 2015, there were a whole bunch of reveals on tPF and it also says the color on my receipt. It's a really fun color, brighter than Bleu Obscur and different from the Lambskin Bleu Roi from 2010. [emoji4]


Yes, I have a ME Blue Roi from 2015 as well.


----------



## boarbb

2013 Rose Bon Bon


----------



## pzammie

2010 black First G12 Rose Gold


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful bags ladies 



pzammie said:


> 2010 black First G12 Rose Gold
> View attachment 3598299





boarbb said:


> 2013 Rose Bon Bon


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> hmmm.... why is it missing in our Ref Library?
> thanks a lot!!


I've found that there are some omissions for sure. Here's another source for colours...I think it's  tough to get every season complete.
http://www.lovebbags.com/p/color-charts.html


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I've found that there are some omissions for sure. Here's another source for colours...I think it's  tough to get every season complete.
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/color-charts.html


Thank you


----------



## Auvina15

pzammie said:


> 2010 black First G12 Rose Gold
> View attachment 3598299


Gorgeous, love the rose gold HW!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

boarbb said:


> 2013 Rose Bon Bon


So cute, beautiful color!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Really windy Sunday here right now so doing some spa works 
05 F/W black City


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Really windy Sunday here right now so doing some spa works
> 05 F/W black City


That is just too yummy for words girl!!! Who wouldn't love to have that baby?!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Really windy Sunday here right now so doing some spa works
> 05 F/W black City


----------



## Dmurphy1

aalinne_72 said:


> Really windy Sunday here right now so doing some spa works
> 05 F/W black City


Soooo beautiful !!!


----------



## Jaidybug

aalinne_72 said:


> Really windy Sunday here right now so doing some spa works
> 05 F/W black City



Classic beauty![emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Really windy Sunday here right now so doing some spa works
> 05 F/W black City



Just gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

I've missed this baby! My one and only City


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I've missed this baby! My one and only City


Great pic dearest Lovely as it clearly captures the beautiful leather on your City!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> I've missed this baby! My one and only City



Love that City Bag, stunning!!![emoji170][emoji175][emoji171]


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I've missed this baby! My one and only City



I love this bag to pieces!!!  And can stare at that gorgeous hardware all day.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag to pieces!!!  And can stare at that gorgeous hardware all day.


Thank you, Darlin'!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> I've missed this baby! My one and only City


My favorite out of all of your gorgeous bags,  !!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> My favorite out of all of your gorgeous bags,  !!!


Thank you


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> I've missed this baby! My one and only City


Wow.. Would love to find it in a First


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow.. Would love to find it in a First


Haven't you seen it before?? I thought i overposted it all over the forum.... 
it was made in regular and small size City and a Clutch/envelope, not seen it in First...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I've missed this baby! My one and only City


The leather looks great!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Love the colour & lightweight of my first city 


Thinking to get a Velo in the same colour
Am I crazy?!


----------



## muchstuff

SoLoveCC said:


> Love the colour & lightweight of my first city
> View attachment 3606964
> 
> Thinking to get a Velo in the same colour
> Am I crazy?!


Two totally different bags, so why not? I certainly have more than one black bag....


----------



## Iamminda

SoLoveCC said:


> Love the colour & lightweight of my first city
> View attachment 3606964
> 
> Thinking to get a Velo in the same colour
> Am I crazy?!



Beautiful city!   Not crazy at all to want more than one of the same colour if you love it.


----------



## Auvina15

SoLoveCC said:


> Love the colour & lightweight of my first city
> View attachment 3606964
> 
> Thinking to get a Velo in the same colour
> Am I crazy?!


So beautiful!!! I love the color. How about getting the Velo in this color with silver HW instead of gold? They will be totally different!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

SoLoveCC said:


> Love the colour & lightweight of my first city
> View attachment 3606964
> 
> Thinking to get a Velo in the same colour
> Am I crazy?!



Pretty!!!


----------



## SoLoveCC

muchstuff said:


> Two totally different bags, so why not? I certainly have more than one black bag....


It’s so truth!!! I am going to build my gris acier B family 


Iamminda said:


> Beautiful city!   Not crazy at all to want more than one of the same colour if you love it.


Thanks for ur support
I am in love with the gris acier.



Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!! I love the color. How about getting the Velo in this color with silver HW instead of gold? They will be totally different!!!


Thanks That’s a great idea! Will start the search



Jaidybug said:


> Pretty!!!


Thank you


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> I've missed this baby! My one and only City


So gorgeous, no wonder you have missed this beauty!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The leather looks great!


Thank you, it's already developing slouchiness and looks very nicely broken in...


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous, no wonder you have missed this beauty!!!!


Thank you


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

With my mini city [emoji5]


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

SoLoveCC said:


> Love the colour & lightweight of my first city
> View attachment 3606964
> 
> Thinking to get a Velo in the same colour
> Am I crazy?!



No you're not! Gorgeous bag! Love the colour


----------



## Kendie26

yoyoyoyaha said:


> With my mini city [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3607216


Looks FAB on you!! I so adore mini city's!!


----------



## Kendie26

SoLoveCC said:


> Love the colour & lightweight of my first city
> View attachment 3606964
> 
> Thinking to get a Velo in the same colour
> Am I crazy?!


So incredibly beautiful! Love this shot (great angle to the pic)....& your shoes are KILLER amazing too!


----------



## ksuromax

Can't have enough of it!


----------



## thomalm

ksuromax said:


> I've missed this baby! My one and only City



That hardware [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

yoyoyoyaha said:


> With my mini city [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3607216


What a cute bag!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Can't have enough of it!


We can't get enough of this beauty either


----------



## Auvina15

yoyoyoyaha said:


> With my mini city [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3607216


So adorable, love the mini size!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Can't have enough of it!


Yes, we can't get enough of staring at this gem, STUNNING!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> We can't get enough of this beauty either





Auvina15 said:


> Yes, we can't get enough of staring at this gem, STUNNING!!!!


thank you, lovelies!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Needs a relaxing this afternoon, presenting my Red Lipstick city! Have a wonderful day sweetest friends!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> Needs a relaxing this afternoon, presenting my Red Lipstick city! Have a wonderful day sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3607750
> View attachment 3607761


Another great red...


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Needs a relaxing this afternoon, presenting my Red Lipstick city! Have a wonderful day sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3607750
> View attachment 3607761


Gorgeous red!!!!   Love those shoes too.


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> Another great red...





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous red!!!!   Love those shoes too.


Thank you so much dear IM and Much!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

yoyoyoyaha said:


> With my mini city [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3607216



Such a cute bag!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Can't have enough of it!



Love it too![emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> Needs a relaxing this afternoon, presenting my Red Lipstick city! Have a wonderful day sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3607750
> View attachment 3607761



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️Drooling over that colour!!! Gorgeous![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## SoLoveCC

ksuromax said:


> Can't have enough of it!


Perfect match


----------



## SoLoveCC

yoyoyoyaha said:


> No you're not! Gorgeous bag! Love the colour


Thank you! Your mini is so cute!



Kendie26 said:


> So incredibly beautiful! Love this shot (great angle to the pic)....& your shoes are KILLER amazing too!


Kendie dear, thanks! you always make my day


----------



## SoLoveCC

Auvina15 said:


> Needs a relaxing this afternoon, presenting my Red Lipstick city! Have a wonderful day sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3607750
> View attachment 3607761


Look super great on you


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Needs a relaxing this afternoon, presenting my Red Lipstick city! Have a wonderful day sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3607750
> View attachment 3607761



LOVE this bag and your shoes are so darling, my friend!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Needs a relaxing this afternoon, presenting my Red Lipstick city! Have a wonderful day sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3607750
> View attachment 3607761


Relaxing for you, killing for others!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

thomalm said:


> That hardware [emoji7]





Jaidybug said:


> Love it too![emoji7][emoji173]️





SoLoveCC said:


> Perfect match


thank you, girls!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Needs a relaxing this afternoon, presenting my Red Lipstick city! Have a wonderful day sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3607750
> View attachment 3607761


a true heart-racing red....LOVE! Super cool pics Auvina & adore your shoes too!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Relaxing for you, killing for others!!!!


Ksuromax, you are great!!!! Hahahahahha


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> [emoji173]️Drooling over that colour!!! Gorgeous![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you so much Jaidybug, you are so kind!!!


SoLoveCC said:


> Look super great on you


Thank you so much darling SoLoveCC!!!( I do love CC too)


Dextersmom said:


> LOVE this bag and your shoes are so darling, my friend!!


Thank you so much for your kind compliments, lovely Dextersmom!!!


Kendie26 said:


> a true heart-racing red....LOVE! Super cool pics Auvina & adore your shoes too!


Thank you so much my sweetest Kendie!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

My Milkyway Papier A4. I love how she glistens and sparkles.


----------



## ksuromax

Mia Bella said:


> My Milkyway Papier A4. I love how she glistens and sparkles.


Stunning bag!!!!


----------



## bagladyfrog

My co-pilot [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Your bag is stunning! 


Mia Bella said:


> My Milkyway Papier A4. I love how she glistens and sparkles.


----------



## Dextersmom

bagladyfrog said:


> View attachment 3608947
> 
> My co-pilot [emoji7]



Pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

I like your bags ladies 



Mia Bella said:


> My Milkyway Papier A4. I love how she glistens and sparkles.





bagladyfrog said:


> View attachment 3608947
> 
> My co-pilot [emoji7]


----------



## Jaidybug

Mia Bella said:


> My Milkyway Papier A4. I love how she glistens and sparkles.



So pretty! Love the bag charm on it too!


----------



## Jaidybug

bagladyfrog said:


> View attachment 3608947
> 
> My co-pilot [emoji7]



Love! Gorgeous![emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Auvina15

Mia Bella said:


> My Milkyway Papier A4. I love how she glistens and sparkles.


Woa it's so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

bagladyfrog said:


> View attachment 3608947
> 
> My co-pilot [emoji7]


What a gorgeous piece!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mia Bella said:


> My Milkyway Papier A4. I love how she glistens and sparkles.



I love the milkyway style


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Crossbody is so comfy !


----------



## LostInBal

Mia Bella said:


> My Milkyway Papier A4. I love how she glistens and sparkles.


Love love love the whole thing and how you rock her, welcome again dear Mia!!
Do you remember years ago when she both bought same pair of camel multi buckle sandals from Asos??


----------



## bagladyfrog

Mia Bella said:


> My Milkyway Papier A4. I love how she glistens and sparkles.



 I just added this to my want list...that sparkle is fab!


----------



## Jaidybug

Took my Mimosa City Bag out today


----------



## Dmurphy1

Jaidybug said:


> Took my Mimosa City Bag out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609954


I just love this beautiful ray of sunshine !!!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Took my Mimosa City Bag out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609954



This is such a happy color -- will surely brighten anyone's day


----------



## Jaidybug

Dmurphy1 said:


> I just love this beautiful ray of sunshine !!!


Thank you, it is such a cheerful colour[emoji3]


Iamminda said:


> This is such a happy color -- will surely brighten anyone's day


Thanks IM, it puts a smile on my face for sure [emoji4]


----------



## DutchGirl007

My first luxury bag, first Balenciaga, i believe called   Azure Bleu . Haven't seen her for awhile, she still smells new! Swoooooon!!


----------



## Jaidybug

DutchGirl007 said:


> My first luxury bag, first Balenciaga, i believe called   Azure Bleu . Haven't seen her for awhile, she still smells new! Swoooooon!!
> View attachment 3610041
> View attachment 3610042



Beautiful blue!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Took my Mimosa City Bag out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609954



Jaidybug, that is such a special bag!!  Happy, beautiful color!


----------



## Jaidybug

Thank you so much DM!


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Took my Mimosa City Bag out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609954


What a great bag for SUNday 
love it!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Not specially one but some Bal orgy here..


----------



## ksuromax

My one and only First today


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Not specially one but some Bal orgy here..
> 
> View attachment 3610296


Holy cookies!!!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> My one and only First today


...


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> My one and only First today


You know, every time I see a First I feel kind a..


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> You know, every time I see a First I feel kind a..
> View attachment 3610302


Yeah, i know.... same with me and BV....


----------



## LostInBal

More color


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> More color


----------



## Dmurphy1

aalinne_72 said:


> You know, every time I see a First I feel kind a..
> View attachment 3610302


LOL !!  Me too !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

aalinne_72 said:


> Not specially one but some Bal orgy here..
> 
> View attachment 3610296


You have a stunning collection, thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> My one and only First today


Beautiful color and I love the chain strap !!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My one and only First today


Ugh, would you PLEASE, PLEASE stop making me so damn jealous w/ your amazing First w/ the added chain....I'm crying w/ jealousy my sweet friend!!! I WANT it bad! You know I'm kidding you, I'm thrilled you have this special Bal!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Not specially one but some Bal orgy here..
> 
> View attachment 3610296


A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!! And this isn't even nearly ALL of your glorious oldies/collection!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Took my Mimosa City Bag out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609954


 OMG Jaidybug....THIS is not only Bal perfection, but PICTURE PERFECTION! WOWZERS! This is just a showstopper in every sense. Thank you for posting such an incredible pic!


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> My first luxury bag, first Balenciaga, i believe called   Azure Bleu . Haven't seen her for awhile, she still smells new! Swoooooon!!
> View attachment 3610041
> View attachment 3610042


welcome back DutchGirl! We've missed you lately! Your blue is so pretty & serene....looks lovely on you!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ugh, would you PLEASE, PLEASE stop making me so damn jealous w/ your amazing First w/ the added chain....I'm crying w/ jealousy my sweet friend!!! I WANT it bad! You know I'm kidding you, I'm thrilled you have this special Bal!


And this is said by a Lady with one of the most gorgeous CC collections??? My humble First baby is feeling flattered


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> And this is said by a Lady with one of the most gorgeous CC collections??? My humble First baby is feeling flattered


Kisses to you & your glorious First! I'm glad you see how desperately in love with your beautiful blue First....i covet it!!!! (& you too dearest)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Kisses to you & your glorious First! I'm glad you see how desperately in love with your beautiful blue First....i covet it!!!! (& you too dearest)


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> My one and only First today



Love your First and your super cute sweater!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Love your First and your super cute sweater!!


Thank you, my dear  probably today was one of a very few days when i could legally wear it and not look odd


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> My first luxury bag, first Balenciaga, i believe called   Azure Bleu . Haven't seen her for awhile, she still smells new! Swoooooon!!
> View attachment 3610041
> View attachment 3610042



This is a lovely bag!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> What a great bag for SUNday
> love it!!!


Thanks so much ksuromax! [emoji4]


ksuromax said:


> My one and only First today


Lovely! [emoji170]


----------



## Jaidybug

aalinne_72 said:


> Not specially one but some Bal orgy here..
> 
> View attachment 3610296





aalinne_72 said:


> More color



Wow! [emoji7]Look at all those beautiful bags![emoji7] Amazing collection![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Magayon_ako

aalinne_72 said:


> Not specially one but some Bal orgy here..
> 
> View attachment 3610296


Whoaaaaa! I'm speechless ..... and drooling!!!


----------



## Auvina15

aalinne_72 said:


> Not specially one but some Bal orgy here..
> 
> View attachment 3610296


Oh my goodness these are BREATHTAKING!!!!! Outstanding collection!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> My one and only First today


Absolutely lovely!!! Love the chain for cross body option too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> Took my Mimosa City Bag out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609954


What a beauty!!! I really adore this yummy yellow shade!!!


----------



## Auvina15

DutchGirl007 said:


> My first luxury bag, first Balenciaga, i believe called   Azure Bleu . Haven't seen her for awhile, she still smells new! Swoooooon!!
> View attachment 3610041
> View attachment 3610042


Beautiful classic blue and the leather is devine!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> What a beauty!!! I really adore this yummy yellow shade!!!



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> My one and only First today



I love this First (outremer?) -- gorgeous color.  Like your sweater too.


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Not specially one but some Bal orgy here..
> 
> View attachment 3610296



What a beautiful Balorgasmic sight!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this First (outremer?) -- gorgeous color.  Like your sweater too.


Bingo! 
Thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful blue!


Thanks, forgot how lovely she is!



aalinne_72 said:


> Not specially one but some Bal orgy here..
> OMG that is fantastic color swath!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendie26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back DutchGirl! We've missed you lately! Your blue is so pretty & serene....looks lovely on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thanks Kendie26, (shoulder surgery!) you're so nice to compliment me. I am catching up I love all the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Iamminda said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lovely bag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks [emoji1317]
> 
> 
> 
> Auvina15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful classic blue and the leather is devine!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So true [emoji170]
Click to expand...


----------



## DutchGirl007

Well I messed that post up... hope you all get the messages [emoji170] good to be back! [emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Day in Lagoon


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Day in Lagoon



I love this beautiful color!


----------



## Mia Bella

ksuromax said:


> Stunning bag!!!!


Thank you ksuromax!! 


Dextersmom said:


> Your bag is stunning!


Thank you Dextersmom! 


Iamminda said:


> I like your bags ladies


Thank you Iamminda! 


Jaidybug said:


> So pretty! Love the bag charm on it too!


Thank you Jaidybug! 


Auvina15 said:


> Woa it's so beautiful!!!!


Thank you Auvina! 


Pollie-Jean said:


> I love the milkyway style


Me too! Love love it. 


bagladyfrog said:


> I just added this to my want list...that sparkle is fab!


I hope you can find one! Every girl needs some daily sparkle.


----------



## Mia Bella

aalinne_72 said:


> Love love love the whole thing and how you rock her, welcome again dear Mia!!
> Do you remember years ago when she both bought same pair of camel multi buckle sandals from Asos??



Thanks girl!!  I still have those wedges!!! When I wear them I get so many compliments. I remember when you posted a picture of yours and I HAD to have them. They are so fab. Do you still have yours? #shoetwins


----------



## Mia Bella

Pollie-Jean said:


> Crossbody is so comfy !


Ooh, I love this style. I've been out of the loop... does the zipper in the front go all the way up? So cool!



Jaidybug said:


> Took my Mimosa City Bag out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609954



This color is AMAAAAAZING. 



DutchGirl007 said:


> My first luxury bag, first Balenciaga, i believe called   Azure Bleu . Haven't seen her for awhile, she still smells new! Swoooooon!!
> View attachment 3610041
> View attachment 3610042



Balenciaga blues kill me. I always seem to miss out on the best colors. I still have dreams about Outremer. 



aalinne_72 said:


> Not specially one but some Bal orgy here..
> 
> View attachment 3610296



WHAT. This is INCREDIBLE. I'd like jump on that pile and roll around.  Smooshy, leathery goodness!! 



ksuromax said:


> My one and only First today



So pretty!!  Love the strap!



aalinne_72 said:


> More color



I wish I had every one of those colors. And they also make me want an ice cream cone with different colored scoops. 



ksuromax said:


> Day in Lagoon



Yes, some Day love!!! Love the Day, love the color.


----------



## ksuromax

Mia Bella said:


> So pretty!!  Love the strap!
> 
> Yes, some Day love!!! Love the Day, love the color.


Thank you


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> Day in Lagoon


Yummy leather and such a beautiful color  !!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Yummy leather and such a beautiful color  !!!


thank you, dear DM


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Day in Lagoon



Pretty blue, it´s in my wish list!!


----------



## LostInBal

Mia Bella said:


> Thanks girl!!  I still have those wedges!!! When I wear them I get so many compliments. I remember when you posted a picture of yours and I HAD to have them. They are so fab. Do you still have yours? #shoetwins



Yes, I have them and in quite great condition, luv them!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Day in Lagoon



This is one of my favourite Bal colours, absolutely gorgeous! Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, girls


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, girls


Meant to quote you....


aalinne_72 said:


> Pretty blue, it´s in my wish list!!





Jaidybug said:


> This is one of my favourite Bal colours, absolutely gorgeous! Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## ksuromax

same Day in Lagoon with a deep violet sweater, these two colours were meant for each other!!


----------



## seagullz

ksuromax said:


> same Day in Lagoon with a deep violet sweater, these two colours were meant for each other!!


omg..............love this lagoon color! hmmmmmmm


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> same Day in Lagoon with a deep violet sweater, these two colours were meant for each other!!



Soooooo pretty ksuromax, and you have such a way with colors!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> same Day in Lagoon with a deep violet sweater, these two colours were meant for each other!!



I agree -- this color combo is just lovely.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Soooooo pretty ksuromax, and you have such a way with colors!





Iamminda said:


> I agree -- this color combo is just lovely.


thank you, girls!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> same Day in Lagoon with a deep violet sweater, these two colours were meant for each other!!



Just gorgeous ksuromax![emoji171][emoji170]


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Just gorgeous ksuromax![emoji171][emoji170]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> same Day in Lagoon with a deep violet sweater, these two colours were meant for each other!!



LOVE these colours together - just beautiful!


----------



## Mia Bella

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes, I have them and in quite great condition, luv them!!
> 
> View attachment 3611222



Yes!! [emoji3][emoji173]️ Mine are also in fab condition still and we bought them forever ago too. So cool. They're the perfect tan color. So glad you shared them! [emoji5]


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> same Day in Lagoon with a deep violet sweater, these two colours were meant for each other!!


ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Metal Plate City.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City.
> View attachment 3614404


Totally LOVE!!! I've seen this bag irl, the leather is devine, very soft and smooshy!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City.
> View attachment 3614404



BEAUTIFUL!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City.
> View attachment 3614404


My dream bag!!   You look fantastic with this bag!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Carrying my grey acier city to work 5 days a week ... Love it so much!!!


----------



## Iamminda

SoLoveCC said:


> Carrying my grey acier city to work 5 days a week ... Love it so much!!!
> View attachment 3614818


I don't blame you for carrying this beauty 5 days in a row!!  Like your shoes too.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> My dream bag!!   You look fantastic with this bag!





Auvina15 said:


> Totally LOVE!!! I've seen this bag irl, the leather is devine, very soft and smooshy!!!





Jaidybug said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you, my lovely friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

SoLoveCC said:


> Carrying my grey acier city to work 5 days a week ... Love it so much!!!
> View attachment 3614818



Lovely bag and spectacular shoes!!


----------



## Jaidybug

SoLoveCC said:


> Carrying my grey acier city to work 5 days a week ... Love it so much!!!
> View attachment 3614818



So lovely!


----------



## Auvina15

SoLoveCC said:


> Carrying my grey acier city to work 5 days a week ... Love it so much!!!
> View attachment 3614818


Love everything in this pic!!! Your shoes are so adorable, SoLoveCC!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City.
> View attachment 3614404


you rock, girl!!


----------



## ksuromax

SoLoveCC said:


> Carrying my grey acier city to work 5 days a week ... Love it so much!!!
> View attachment 3614818


great look!! love it all together!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City.
> View attachment 3614404


Looking oh-so-fine, as always, DM.....did your regular black city get a little jealous though that you grabbed your plate city? haha


----------



## Kendie26

SoLoveCC said:


> Carrying my grey acier city to work 5 days a week ... Love it so much!!!
> View attachment 3614818


MAjorly STUNNING pic! That grey w/ gold makes my heart beat super fast....so beautiful & your shoes are THE BEST!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> Metal Plate City.
> View attachment 3614404





SoLoveCC said:


> Carrying my grey acier city to work 5 days a week ... Love it so much!!!
> View attachment 3614818



Ladies,  I luv the whole thing,  wonderful Bals and outfit!


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Ladies,  I luv the whole thing,  wonderful Bals and outfit!





ksuromax said:


> you rock, girl!!





Kendie26 said:


> Looking oh-so-fine, as always, DM.....did your regular black city get a little jealous though that you grabbed your plate city? haha



Thank you, my friends and Kendie, classic black beauty sleeps in a different closet, so she is happily unaware....and don't you dare tell on me!


----------



## Dextersmom

Classic black today.  Happy Friday Bal friends!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Classic black today.  Happy Friday Bal friends!!
> View attachment 3615453



I love this Black Classic Beauty (need to use mine soon ).   You look lovely!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Classic black today.  Happy Friday Bal friends!!
> View attachment 3615453



Love that classic black, gorgeous scarf too![emoji172]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friends and Kendie, classic black beauty sleeps in a different closet, so she is happily unaware....and don't you dare tell on me!


only if you send me a loaf of your yummy bread, I promise not to tell classic black City! (tehehe)


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Classic black today.  Happy Friday Bal friends!!
> View attachment 3615453


Wow awesome pic...your City is glistening!!! GORGEOUS scarf....absolutely spectacular colors...that green!


----------



## Iamminda

Haven't used my Bleu Lavande in awhile!   Happy Weekend


----------



## HeatherL

Iamminda said:


> Haven't used my Bleu Lavande in awhile!   Happy Weekend



This is stunning!!! [emoji173]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Classic black today.  Happy Friday Bal friends!!
> View attachment 3615453



Ahhh classic black, so beautiful.....and that scarf is perfection!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Haven't used my Bleu Lavande in awhile!   Happy Weekend



Such a beautiful pop of colour, just gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Haven't used my Bleu Lavande in awhile!   Happy Weekend


It's amazing, fabulous and stunning!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Haven't used my Bleu Lavande in awhile!   Happy Weekend



Stunning!!! Love that colour!!![emoji170]


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Ahhh classic black, so beautiful.....and that scarf is perfection!





Iamminda said:


> I love this Black Classic Beauty (need to use mine soon ).   You look lovely!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Love that classic black, gorgeous scarf too![emoji172]





Kendie26 said:


> Wow awesome pic...your City is glistening!!! GORGEOUS scarf....absolutely spectacular colors...that green!



You are all very sweet!!  Thank you and wishing everyone a great Friday night! 
PS. Scarf is Kate Spade


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> only if you send me a loaf of your yummy bread, I promise not to tell classic black City! (tehehe)



Done!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Haven't used my Bleu Lavande in awhile!   Happy Weekend



This is a fabulous beauty!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much my lovely Bal-Pals 



HeatherL said:


> This is stunning!!! [emoji173]





jeanstohandbags said:


> Such a beautiful pop of colour, just gorgeous!





ksuromax said:


> It's amazing, fabulous and stunning!!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Stunning!!! Love that colour!!![emoji170]





Dextersmom said:


> This is a fabulous beauty!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Done!



 I need a loaf too to keep silent


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I need a loaf too to keep silent



Ha!! Of course you can have your own loaf, my friend!


----------



## Iamminda

Lina_Me said:


>


Nice clutch


----------



## SoLoveCC

Dextersmom said:


> Classic black today.  Happy Friday Bal friends!!
> View attachment 3615453


Love ur city & floral scarf!!!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Iamminda said:


> I don't blame you for carrying this beauty 5 days in a row!!  Like your shoes too.





Dextersmom said:


> Lovely bag and spectacular shoes!!





Jaidybug said:


> So lovely!





Auvina15 said:


> Love everything in this pic!!! Your shoes are so adorable, SoLoveCC!!





ksuromax said:


> great look!! love it all together!





Kendie26 said:


> MAjorly STUNNING pic! That grey w/ gold makes my heart beat super fast....so beautiful & your shoes are THE BEST!!!!





aalinne_72 said:


> Ladies,  I luv the whole thing,  wonderful Bals and outfit!


Thank you gals
My sparkling shoes are from the brand called Anniel. They are the most comfortable shoes in the world to me


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Haven't used my Bleu Lavande in awhile!   Happy Weekend


Girl, I kind of have to "yell" at you for a second...because you "hold out" on us w/ your totally gorgeous & GLORIOUS bags like this unbelievably STUNNING BL city!! What a phenomenal pic & bag (& owner)!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I need a loaf too to keep silent


 I was WAITING for that!! I know you so well my dear  & KNEW you'd be on it w/ the bread request!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Ha!! Of course you can have your own loaf, my friend!


so, what day exactly shall we expect to receive it? I need to plan my calories out for that day !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Dextersmom said:


> Classic black today.  Happy Friday Bal friends!!
> View attachment 3615453


I love the classic black and you look gorgeous !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> Haven't used my Bleu Lavande in awhile!   Happy Weekend


Beautiful color !!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Iamminda said:


> Haven't used my Bleu Lavande in awhile!   Happy Weekend


Best Blue/Purple ever. I mourn having let go of my BL City.


----------



## Dextersmom

Dmurphy1 said:


> I love the classic black and you look gorgeous !!





SoLoveCC said:


> Love ur city & floral scarf!!!



Thank you Dmurphy and SoLoveCC!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> so, what day exactly shall we expect to receive it? I need to plan my calories out for that day !!!


----------



## Kendie26

[emoji177]Mini Papier ( posted this pic before)Happy weekend Bal friends![emoji847]


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji177]Mini Papier ( posted this pic before)Happy weekend Bal friends![emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616251



What a wonderful neutral colour! So pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> What a wonderful neutral colour! So pretty!


thank you JB...it is 1 of my fave colors of all my bags (of all brands) Happy weekend to you!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies 



Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful color !!





rx4dsoul said:


> Best Blue/Purple ever. I mourn having let go of my BL City.


----------



## Iamminda

Love this Papier of yours -- just the most wonderful warm color.  And your garden is always the perfect backdrop for your pics.   Thanks regarding the BL compliment -- I love it when you "yell"  (appreciate the sign of affection/passion ).   And finally, I only wished I came up with the bread request/bribe first!   Have a good weekend .    



Kendie26 said:


> [emoji177]Mini Papier ( posted this pic before)Happy weekend Bal friends![emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616251





Kendie26 said:


> Girl, I kind of have to "yell" at you for a second...because you "hold out" on us w/ your totally gorgeous & GLORIOUS bags like this unbelievably STUNNING BL city!! What a phenomenal pic & bag (& owner)!





Kendie26 said:


> I was WAITING for that!! I know you so well my dear  & KNEW you'd be on it w/ the bread request!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji177]Mini Papier ( posted this pic before)Happy weekend Bal friends![emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616251


She is absolutely a beauty!!! Great shot, Kendie!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Classic black today.  Happy Friday Bal friends!!
> View attachment 3615453


What a gorgeous classic, Dextersmom! I really like your scarf too my friend!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Haven't used my Bleu Lavande in awhile!   Happy Weekend


It's very stunning blue, Iamminda! I haven't seen your wearing this for awhile, I've missed her. The classic regular HW makes it even more gorgeous and I adore your bag charm too. Happy weekend too you!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Love this Papier of yours -- just the most wonderful warm color.  And your garden is always the perfect backdrop for your pics.   Thanks regarding the BL compliment -- I love it when you "yell"  (appreciate the sign of affection/passion ).   And finally, I only wished I came up with the bread request/bribe first!   Have a good weekend .


smooches...love you girlfriend!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> She is absolutely a beauty!!! Great shot, Kendie!


warm thanks dearest Auvina....awaiting your next killer modshot!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> It's very stunning blue, Iamminda! I haven't seen your wearing this for awhile, I've missed her. The classic regular HW makes it even more gorgeous and I adore your bag charm too. Happy weekend too you!!!



Thanks so much Auvina.  Hope you are having a good weekend so far .


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> What a gorgeous classic, Dextersmom! I really like your scarf too my friend!!!



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji177]Mini Papier ( posted this pic before)Happy weekend Bal friends![emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616251


Wow...the colour is pretty!
Great artistic pic


----------



## Kmora

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 3597223
> 
> 
> My metallic edge braved the elements with me today!



This color is amazing!


----------



## LostInBal

08 Black Cherry GSH Pom


----------



## Dmurphy1

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 Black Cherry GSH Pom


Wow, you are rocking this gorgeous bag BIG time, you look perfect, and those BOOTS  !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji177]Mini Papier ( posted this pic before)Happy weekend Bal friends![emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616251


Loving this beautiful neutral Kendie, have a great Sunday !!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Loving this beautiful neutral Kendie, have a great Sunday !!





SoLoveCC said:


> Wow...the colour is pretty!
> Great artistic pic


warmest Thanks dearest Bal gals!  That color is super neutral indeed Happy Sunday


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 Black Cherry GSH Pom


Work it Girl! You are killin' it! Love it all. Super sassy boots. Your Pom looks really great on you. Oh & great haircut!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 Black Cherry GSH Pom



Fantastic mod shots! Love everything you are wearing!


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 Black Cherry GSH Pom



Looking fabulous!!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 Black Cherry GSH Pom



Look at you aalinne -- totally rocking it.  The color is fantastic and it suits you wonderfully.  Do I foresee more Poms in your future?  .   Those boots are awesome.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 Black Cherry GSH Pom [emoji3]


Sssllllaaayyy !


----------



## LostInBal

Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow, you are rocking this gorgeous bag BIG time, you look perfect, and those BOOTS  !!





Kendie26 said:


> Work it Girl! You are killin' it! Love it all. Super sassy boots. Your Pom looks really great on you. Oh & great haircut!!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Fantastic mod shots! Love everything you are wearing!





Dextersmom said:


> Looking fabulous!!





Iamminda said:


> Look at you aalinne -- totally rocking it.  The color is fantastic and it suits you wonderfully.  Do I foresee more Poms in your future?  .   Those boots are awesome.





rx4dsoul said:


> Sssllllaaayyy !


Thank you so much my friends!
Last mod pics I took of me were from eight years ago!LOL
I´m glad if this helps for size reference, thank you again


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> Look at you aalinne -- totally rocking it.  The color is fantastic and it suits you wonderfully.  Do I foresee more Poms in your future?  .   Those boots are awesome.



Thank you dear!
To be honest, I didn´t ever expect to get this style, lol. I was just wanting something large in BC and when I saw the Pom I said to myself..  heck, let´s give it a try and in case I just don't like it will sell it  But when I had it, checked the wonderful leather and admired the BC reddish undertones on this version (there were some undertones variations when this color was produced, or what it is the same, some came more brown and other more red..) I decided to keep permanently on my collection. I luv it specially worn on shoulder by the shoulder strap Leather is really smooth and fluffy, when agnes was still great!

Here you have some info threads for BC!! (Last one is very interesting) 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/black-cherry-is-this-colour-really-as-stunning-irl.339203/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...h-city-with-brown-comparison-come-see.316949/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/no-brown-in-black-cherry-wtf-mogano-08-anyone.316968/


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you dear!
> To be honest, I didn´t ever expect to get this style, lol. I was just wanting something large in BC and when I saw the Pom I said to myself..  heck, let´s give it a try and in case I just don't like it will sell it  But when I had it, checked the wonderful leather and admired the BC reddish undertones on this version (there were some undertones variations when this color was produced, or what it is the same, some came more brown and other more red..) I decided to keep permanently on my collection. I luv it specially worn on shoulder by the shoulder strap Leather is really smooth and fluffy, when agnes was still great!
> 
> Here you have some info threads for BC!! (Last one is very interesting)
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/black-cherry-is-this-colour-really-as-stunning-irl.339203/
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...h-city-with-brown-comparison-come-see.316949/
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/no-brown-in-black-cherry-wtf-mogano-08-anyone.316968/



BC is indeed such a wonderful color.  Thanks for the BC threads -- I will check them out .


----------



## MonAmie

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 Black Cherry GSH Pom



You look fab[emoji3]


----------



## SoLoveCC

black x gold x off-white with my gris acier city today


----------



## SoLoveCC

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 Black Cherry GSH Pom


Wow...amazing shots! Love ur whole look (including ur smiling face)!


----------



## Auvina15

SoLoveCC said:


> black x gold x off-white with my gris acier city today
> View attachment 3619780


Just fabulous, SoLoveCC!!!! Totally love everything!!!


----------



## Auvina15

The Blue Paon was on the road with me today. Thanks for letting me share sweetest friends!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> The Blue Paon was on the road with me today. Thanks for letting me share sweetest friends!!!
> View attachment 3619845



This is just gorgeous A -- the color, the metallic edge detail and that yummy grained leather.  I love it!  Pretty scarf as well.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Auvina15 said:


> The Blue Paon was on the road with me today. Thanks for letting me share sweetest friends!!!
> View attachment 3619845



Wow, this bag is perfection all over!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Auvina15 said:


> Just fabulous, SoLoveCC!!!! Totally love everything!!!


Thank you


----------



## SoLoveCC

Auvina15 said:


> The Blue Paon was on the road with me today. Thanks for letting me share sweetest friends!!!
> View attachment 3619845


Love the blue paon & ur scarf! They are perfect match


----------



## Dmurphy1

Auvina15 said:


> The Blue Paon was on the road with me today. Thanks for letting me share sweetest friends!!!
> View attachment 3619845


Gorgeous bag and your photo is great !! Love it !


----------



## tatertot

Today I am going with my Mangue Work  The weather has been so grey lately that I needed a dose of Bal sunshine.


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 Black Cherry GSH Pom


Beauty and the Bag!!


----------



## Iamminda

tatertot said:


> Today I am going with my Mangue Work  The weather has been so grey lately that I needed a dose of Bal sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620075



What a ray of sunshine ,


----------



## squidgee

tatertot said:


> Today I am going with my Mangue Work  The weather has been so grey lately that I needed a dose of Bal sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620075



That yellow makes me so happy! [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

SoLoveCC said:


> black x gold x off-white with my gris acier city today
> View attachment 3619780



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> The Blue Paon was on the road with me today. Thanks for letting me share sweetest friends!!!
> View attachment 3619845



So gorgeous, Auvina!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

tatertot said:


> Today I am going with my Mangue Work  The weather has been so grey lately that I needed a dose of Bal sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620075



Love this beauty so much!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> This is just gorgeous A -- the color, the metallic edge detail and that yummy grained leather.  I love it!  Pretty scarf as well.


Thank you so much IM, you're so kind. I really love this bag too, and the leather smells amazing!!!


jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, this bag is perfection all over!


Thank you so much jeanstohandbags, you are very sweet!!!


SoLoveCC said:


> Love the blue paon & ur scarf! They are perfect match


Thanks so much SoLoveCC. My first time wearing this scarf with the bag, found them matching so well!!!


Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous bag and your photo is great !! Love it !


Thank you so much dear Dmurphy!!!


Dextersmom said:


> So gorgeous, Auvina!!!


Thank you so much sweetest Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Auvina15

tatertot said:


> Today I am going with my Mangue Work  The weather has been so grey lately that I needed a dose of Bal sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620075


What a beauty!!! Great shot, love it!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Giving my Bluette Town some love today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Giving my Bluette Town some love today.
> View attachment 3620228


What a pretty Town and lovely outfit!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Giving my Bluette Town some love today.
> View attachment 3620228


Very beautiful color Town and perfect cross body wear. Gorgeous C. brooch and I really love the jacket too, Dextersmom!!!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Dextersmom said:


> Giving my Bluette Town some love today.
> View attachment 3620228


Love ur ankle boots!!! You look amazing!


----------



## Dextersmom

SoLoveCC said:


> Love ur ankle boots!!! You look amazing!


Thank you so much SoLoveCC!! I also adore these Jeffrey Campbell booties and also have them in taupe suede. 


Iamminda said:


> What a pretty Town and lovely outfit!


Thank you, my dear IM! 



Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful color Town and perfect cross body wear. Gorgeous C. brooch and I really love the jacket too, Dextersmom!!!


Thank you very much, sweet Auvina! This jacket is Current/Elliott and is super cozy and broken in.


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> The Blue Paon was on the road with me today. Thanks for letting me share sweetest friends!!!
> View attachment 3619845



[emoji106][emoji93]Another fantastic gem of yours!! [emoji173][emoji173]great pic Auvina! [emoji8]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

tatertot said:


> Today I am going with my Mangue Work  The weather has been so grey lately that I needed a dose of Bal sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620075



What a great picture, and also an absolutely beautiful Work!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Giving my Bluette Town some love today.
> View attachment 3620228



Love the colour of this Town, looks beautiful on you!    Your Town pics always make me want to go and dig out one of mine


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji106][emoji93]Another fantastic gem of yours!! [emoji173][emoji173]great pic Auvina! [emoji8]


Thank you so much Kendie, my sweetest friend!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Still wearing my Blue Paon today. Waiting at my daughter's piano instructor's house, and I thought these would be able to make the great shots. Thanks dearest friends for letting me share!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Giving my Bluette Town some love today.
> View attachment 3620228



Beautiful blue!


----------



## Jaidybug

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jaidybug

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous!





Auvina15 said:


> Still wearing my Blue Paon today. Waiting at my daughter's piano instructor's house, and I thought these would be able to make the great shots. Thanks dearest friends for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3620572
> View attachment 3620573



Gorgeous![emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Still wearing my Blue Paon today. Waiting at my daughter's piano instructor's house, and I thought these would be able to make the great shots. Thanks dearest friends for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3620572
> View attachment 3620573



Still loving this beauty of yours .  What a pretty picture -- love that floral/plant basket (how is that even created?!!).


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful blue!



Thanks JB!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Still wearing my Blue Paon today. Waiting at my daughter's piano instructor's house, and I thought these would be able to make the great shots. Thanks dearest friends for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3620572
> View attachment 3620573



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love the colour of this Town, looks beautiful on you!    Your Town pics always make me want to go and dig out one of mine



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Still wearing my Blue Paon today. Waiting at my daughter's piano instructor's house, and I thought these would be able to make the great shots. Thanks dearest friends for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3620572
> View attachment 3620573


Very beautiful bag and amazing spring spirit shot!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous![emoji4]





Iamminda said:


> Still loving this beauty of yours .  What a pretty picture -- love that floral/plant basket (how is that even created?!!).





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!!!





ksuromax said:


> Very beautiful bag and amazing spring spirit shot!


Thank you so much my lovely friends for the sweetest compliments!!! Iamminda, She bought it from a nursery( the primroses are real but the plant basket is plastic, actually).


----------



## tatertot

Iamminda said:


> What a ray of sunshine ,





squidgee said:


> That yellow makes me so happy! [emoji7]





Dextersmom said:


> Love this beauty so much!!!





Auvina15 said:


> What a beauty!!! Great shot, love it!!!!



Thank you so much, ladies


----------



## MonAmie

Wearing my City to the office today[emoji3]


----------



## alla.miss

Had a great experience and cocktails at Bols House  in Amsterdam with my gris fossile backpack


----------



## Jaidybug

MonAmie said:


> Wearing my City to the office today[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3621672
> View attachment 3621673



Beautiful!


----------



## shesnochill

Happy Friday Bal gals!


----------



## shesnochill

And one from last weekend. 

View attachment 3622616


----------



## shesnochill

And one from last weekend.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> I've missed this baby! My one and only City



I love this --- classic black with an edge! Let me know if you got bored of it! [emoji12]


----------



## Iamminda

annaversary said:


> Happy Friday Bal gals!
> 
> View attachment 3622612



Nice!  I like that shirt too.


----------



## baglici0us

DV is my bag du jour today!


----------



## Iamminda

baglici0us said:


> DV is my bag du jour today!
> View attachment 3623219
> 
> View attachment 3623220


What a pretty purple!


----------



## chowlover2

baglici0us said:


> DV is my bag du jour today!
> View attachment 3623219
> 
> View attachment 3623220



Love that purple with the GGH!


----------



## MonAmie

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Jaidybug

annaversary said:


> Happy Friday Bal gals!
> 
> View attachment 3622612





annaversary said:


> And one from last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3622617



Beautiful items!![emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

baglici0us said:


> DV is my bag du jour today!
> View attachment 3623219
> 
> View attachment 3623220



Such a pretty purple! [emoji171]


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty purple!


Beautiful deep colour!


----------



## Kendie26

Chèvre /Hamilton holiday collection First[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Chèvre /Hamilton holiday collection First[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624327



Love this little beauty!


----------



## baglici0us

ksuromax said:


> Beautiful deep colour!





chowlover2 said:


> Love that purple with the GGH!





Iamminda said:


> What a pretty purple!





Jaidybug said:


> Such a pretty purple! [emoji171]



Thanks all!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Chèvre /Hamilton holiday collection First[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624327



Leather looks fantastic on that bag! Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Chèvre /Hamilton holiday collection First[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624327



This bag definitely deserves some LOVE!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Chèvre /Hamilton holiday collection First[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624327


 very beautiful!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Chèvre /Hamilton holiday collection First[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624327


Definitely a stunning timeless piece!!! I would never get enough of this beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

Street in Raisin SG21 plus a bunch of BV bracelets and 1 Bal giant studs


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Street in Raisin SG21 plus a bunch of BV bracelets and 1 Bal giant studs



All these beautiful purples/violets are making me want a purple bag... but I also
Want a dark green one. Oh, what this forum does to me [emoji23]


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Street in Raisin SG21 plus a bunch of BV bracelets and 1 Bal giant studs


Like the style!
Leather and color, well, the whole combo is super cool, congrats dear K!!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Like the style!
> Leather and color, well, the whole combo is super cool, congrats dear K!!


thank you, Darlin'  
she was my very first Bal, thus she is very special to me


----------



## SilverStCloud

03 Rouge City to chase away the Monday blues.


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> 03 Rouge City to chase away the Monday blues.
> 
> View attachment 3624637


it's dreamy...


----------



## rx4dsoul

SilverStCloud said:


> 03 Rouge City to chase away the Monday blues.
> 
> View attachment 3624637


Birghtens my day to look at such lovely red.


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Definitely a stunning timeless piece!!! I would never get enough of this beauty!





Iamminda said:


> Love this little beauty!





Jaidybug said:


> Leather looks fantastic on that bag! Beautiful!





Dextersmom said:


> This bag definitely deserves some LOVE!!!





ksuromax said:


> very beautiful!!


Thanks much to all my sweet Bal Lovelies! As I continue to re-evaluate & downsize my collection, I'm pretty sure this 1 is a keeper because of the leather & the unique matter gold hardware I am a HUGE fan of...thanks for appreciating her! Xoxo


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Street in Raisin SG21 plus a bunch of BV bracelets and 1 Bal giant studs


Oooooo wow I'm glad you showed this purple princess  because I totally forgot about this 1 in your family....love her & your arm candy too!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> 03 Rouge City to chase away the Monday blues.
> 
> View attachment 3624637


Spectacular!!! What an amazing gem SilverStCloud & a great pic. I had already deciding to wear a red bag today too (diff brand) so I'll think of you when I whip her out!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oooooo wow I'm glad you showed this purple princess  because I totally forgot about this 1 in your family....love her & your arm candy too!


thank you


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SilverStCloud said:


> 03 Rouge City to chase away the Monday blues.
> 
> View attachment 3624637


Gorgeous! Both the red and the leather. Why oh why Balenciaga, can't you use leather like this on your current City:s?! *wringing of hands* 

I'm sure they would profit. I feel ridiculous telling a great fashion house what to do but I sent them an e-mail about it and CS answered kindly and let me know they'd send it on to their "relevant department for our next collection" (I hope this is not an euphemism for straight-in-the-bin : )


----------



## Livia1

SilverStCloud said:


> 03 Rouge City to chase away the Monday blues.
> 
> View attachment 3624637



That's a beauty


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Street in Raisin SG21 plus a bunch of BV bracelets and 1 Bal giant studs



Gorgeous bag and arm candy! So many pretty bracelets![emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> 03 Rouge City to chase away the Monday blues.
> 
> View attachment 3624637



What a perfect red, such a beauty! [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Street in Raisin SG21 plus a bunch of BV bracelets and 1 Bal giant studs



Just so beautiful.  Love the bag, the hardware, the Pom and all your arm candy.


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> 03 Rouge City to chase away the Monday blues.
> 
> View attachment 3624637



What a stunning red -- you have so many great oldies .


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> 03 Rouge City to chase away the Monday blues.
> 
> View attachment 3624637


Absolutely gorgeous, love it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Street in Raisin SG21 plus a bunch of BV bracelets and 1 Bal giant studs


Totally LOVE!!! Gorgeous everything!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Totally LOVE!!! Gorgeous everything!!


 thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Classic black beauty.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Classic black beauty.
> View attachment 3625179



Love this classic beauty--pretty OOTD


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this classic beauty--pretty OOTD



Thank you, darling IM!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Classic black beauty.
> View attachment 3625179



I love a great classic black bag! So beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> I love a great classic black bag! So beautiful!


Thank you JB!


----------



## SilverStCloud

The only time I don't mind going vegetarian. Lol. Here's another oldie fave of mine... 04 Eggplant City.


----------



## Dmurphy1

SilverStCloud said:


> The only time I don't mind going vegetarian. Lol. Here's another oldie fave of mine... 04 Eggplant City.
> 
> View attachment 3625775


Absolutely beautiful  !!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> The only time I don't mind going vegetarian. Lol. Here's another oldie fave of mine... 04 Eggplant City.
> 
> View attachment 3625775



Another drool worthy beauty!  Just stunning.


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> The only time I don't mind going vegetarian. Lol. Here's another oldie fave of mine... 04 Eggplant City.
> 
> View attachment 3625775



Perfect purple! Gorgeous![emoji171]


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> The only time I don't mind going vegetarian. Lol. Here's another oldie fave of mine... 04 Eggplant City.
> 
> View attachment 3625775


Fabulous....


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Classic black beauty.
> View attachment 3625179


Beautiful classic and you look so pretty, Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> The only time I don't mind going vegetarian. Lol. Here's another oldie fave of mine... 04 Eggplant City.
> 
> View attachment 3625775


Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Its color looks so rich and is in amazing condition!!!


----------



## chowlover2

SilverStCloud said:


> The only time I don't mind going vegetarian. Lol. Here's another oldie fave of mine... 04 Eggplant City.
> 
> View attachment 3625775


Gorgeous purple!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SilverStCloud said:


> The only time I don't mind going vegetarian. Lol. Here's another oldie fave of mine... 04 Eggplant City.
> 
> View attachment 3625775



You are killing us with all your amazing oldies!  This is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## SoLoveCC

SilverStCloud said:


> The only time I don't mind going vegetarian. Lol. Here's another oldie fave of mine... 04 Eggplant City.
> 
> View attachment 3625775


Wow... beautiful purple! Love it!


----------



## H’sKisses

SilverStCloud said:


> The only time I don't mind going vegetarian. Lol. Here's another oldie fave of mine... 04 Eggplant City.
> 
> View attachment 3625775



So many purples, aaaahhh! I'm hunting for a deep purple Bal now and I NEED to be on a ban!


----------



## MonAmie

Wearing my new ME City Small[emoji3]


----------



## MonAmie

.


----------



## Iamminda

MonAmie said:


> Wearing my new ME City Small[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3626754
> 
> View attachment 3626755


Pretty bag -- looks good on you.


----------



## MonAmie

Iamminda said:


> Pretty bag -- looks good on you.



Thanks! I think it's a great size


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Rose Thulian City today.


----------



## CoffeeNut

My new ME City in Rose Peche has been tagging along to work this week. Operation Breaking Bag. Stiff as a pole when it arrived, now developing some hint of slouch. Wasn't sure of the color when I first saw it IRL, but it's starting to grow on me


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3627516



What a beauty .


----------



## Iamminda

CoffeeNut said:


> View attachment 3627528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new ME City in Rose Peche has been tagging along to work this week. Operation Breaking Bag. Stiff as a pole when it arrived, now developing some hint of slouch. Wasn't sure of the color when I first saw it IRL, but it's starting to grow on me



Congrats on this pretty bag!   Nice color.


----------



## Jaidybug

MonAmie said:


> Wearing my new ME City Small[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3626754
> 
> View attachment 3626755


Beautiful! I love your jacket too! 


CoffeeNut said:


> View attachment 3627528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new ME City in Rose Peche has been tagging along to work this week. Operation Breaking Bag. Stiff as a pole when it arrived, now developing some hint of slouch. Wasn't sure of the color when I first saw it IRL, but it's starting to grow on me



So pretty!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3627516



Pretty pop of colour!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Pretty pop of colour!





Iamminda said:


> What a beauty .


Thank you, my friends!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC for dinner tonight.


----------



## CoffeeNut

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this pretty bag!   Nice color.





Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful! I love your jacket too!
> 
> 
> So pretty!



Thanks ladies! I became a Bal convert not too long ago...and signed up as a member on TPF just 2 days ago


----------



## Dextersmom

Dextersmom said:


> Switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC for dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3627694



Everyone, please forgive me for posting this in the wrong thread!!  Too much wine on a week night, my apologies!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Rose Thulian City today. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627516


Looking ready and pretty for warmer weather.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC for dinner tonight. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627694


Oh that is such a sweet and pretty WOC!


----------



## MonAmie

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful! I love your jacket too!
> 
> 
> So pretty!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## MonAmie

Obsessed with my new bag[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Rose Thulian City today.
> View attachment 3627516


Such a pretty & happy color....love your skirt too! Lucky you w/ the warmer weather....we are getting snow tomorrow & here I thought we were totally in the clear & smooth sailing into spring. Wrong!


----------



## Kendie26

CoffeeNut said:


> View attachment 3627528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new ME City in Rose Peche has been tagging along to work this week. Operation Breaking Bag. Stiff as a pole when it arrived, now developing some hint of slouch. Wasn't sure of the color when I first saw it IRL, but it's starting to grow on me


Beautiful bag & picture! Haha I love "operation breaking bag"....we can all relate to that breaking-in phase!! Welcome to tPF!!


----------



## Kendie26

MonAmie said:


> View attachment 3627900
> 
> 
> Obsessed with my new bag[emoji7]


Great mod....love the angle of your pic....& your bag is FAB!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC for dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3627694



Gorgeous and yummy![emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous and yummy![emoji173]️





rx4dsoul said:


> Looking ready and pretty for warmer weather.





rx4dsoul said:


> Oh that is such a sweet and pretty WOC!





Kendie26 said:


> Such a pretty & happy color....love your skirt too! Lucky you w/ the warmer weather....we are getting snow tomorrow & here I thought we were totally in the clear & smooth sailing into spring. Wrong!


Thank you so much for your sweet comments, lovely Bal friends!!!


----------



## ksuromax

CoffeeNut said:


> View attachment 3627528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new ME City in Rose Peche has been tagging along to work this week. Operation Breaking Bag. Stiff as a pole when it arrived, now developing some hint of slouch. Wasn't sure of the color when I first saw it IRL, but it's starting to grow on me


It's beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Everyone, please forgive me for posting this in the wrong thread!!  Too much wine on a week night, my apologies!


 same here...


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Such a pretty & happy color....love your skirt too! Lucky you w/ the warmer weather....we are getting snow tomorrow & here I thought we were totally in the clear & smooth sailing into spring. Wrong!


SNOW???? 
Geeeez..... we have 30 deg C this week.... 
our week of winter is officially over... this year it was exactly a week long, i didn't even have a chance to wear all my jackets and sweaters... bummer


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> SNOW????
> Geeeez..... we have 30 deg C this week....
> our week of winter is officially over... this year it was exactly a week long, i didn't even have a chance to wear all my jackets and sweaters... bummer


Yes, snow! Our area always gets hit w/ a big dump of snow in March....lucky you girl to have it be officially over!!


----------



## Iamminda

CoffeeNut said:


> Thanks ladies! I became a Bal convert not too long ago...and signed up as a member on TPF just 2 days ago



Welcome to TPF!


----------



## bagladyfrog

Pom joining me for a day of errands.


----------



## Dmurphy1

bagladyfrog said:


> View attachment 3629161
> 
> Pom joining me for a day of errands.


This bag looks amazing on you !!! I'm on the hunt for a Pompon myself !!! Good luck with the baby !!


----------



## Kmora

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 Black Cherry GSH Pom



Wow! It is gorgeous!


----------



## H’sKisses

bagladyfrog said:


> View attachment 3629161
> 
> Pom joining me for a day of errands.



Love! Now I want a smooshy purple eggplant bag... but sadly have to be on a ban [emoji20] I will enjoy seeing your photos and live vicariously through you instead!


----------



## H’sKisses

Taking my newly conditioned new-to-me Cumin City for a spin today![emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Taking my newly conditioned new-to-me Cumin City for a spin today![emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3629511



What a beautiful and warm color this is -- hope you are enjoying her


----------



## H’sKisses

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful and warm color this is -- hope you are enjoying her



Thanks! I'm loving her more than I thought I would![emoji4]


----------



## SilverStCloud

Going grey on this cloudy, rainy day with this awesomely distressed calfskin City.


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Taking my newly conditioned new-to-me Cumin City for a spin today![emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3629511


Terrific bag!!!! Wear it in the best of luck!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Terrific bag!!!! Wear it in the best of luck!!!



Thank you! The conditioning helped soften it up, so I'm happy! [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Going grey on this cloudy, rainy day with this awesomely distressed calfskin City.
> 
> View attachment 3629960


Girl, we gotta get together and make up a schedule, on even days you borrow my BV flats, on odd days i borrow your bag.... she is incredibly beautiful, and perfectly matching my new BV slipons


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagladyfrog said:


> View attachment 3629161
> 
> Pom joining me for a day of errands.


Such a lovely color...and congrats on the soon to arrive family member!


----------



## rx4dsoul

SilverStCloud said:


> Going grey on this cloudy, rainy day with this awesomely distressed calfskin City.
> 
> View attachment 3629960


Stunning!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Going grey on this cloudy, rainy day with this awesomely distressed calfskin City.
> 
> View attachment 3629960


1 of my all time favorite Bals....BIG LOVE for your babe!


----------



## solitudelove

Out and about with my love!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Going grey on this cloudy, rainy day with this awesomely distressed calfskin City.
> 
> View attachment 3629960



This is simply stunning!!  I would love to get a calfskin B (although I worry if it is heavier than chèvre or agneau).


----------



## H’sKisses

solitudelove said:


> Out and about with my love!
> 
> View attachment 3630894



What a beautiful blue!!!


----------



## solitudelove

Hershey'sKisses said:


> What a beautiful blue!!!


Thank you!!! =D


----------



## Dextersmom

solitudelove said:


> Out and about with my love!
> 
> View attachment 3630894



Gorgeous!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

solitudelove said:


> Out and about with my love! [emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3630894


Beautiful blue (Bleu Obscur??) !


----------



## mere girl

My beautiful Day! ..I must get some leather glue for those tassels!


----------



## Iamminda

mere girl said:


> My beautiful Day! ..I must get some leather glue for those tassels!
> View attachment 3632092



What a beautiful brown!  Do you know the name of this color?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Sunday's outfit (going to church): Papier A5 zip-around, Maison Jules cashmere sweater, J. Crew pencil skirt, Tiffany & Co onyx heart necklace, Ann Taylor pumps


----------



## Jaidybug

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Taking my newly conditioned new-to-me Cumin City for a spin today![emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3629511


Love that colour! So versatile!


SilverStCloud said:


> Going grey on this cloudy, rainy day with this awesomely distressed calfskin City.
> 
> View attachment 3629960


The leather looks so lovely on this bag!


----------



## Jaidybug

mere girl said:


> My beautiful Day! ..I must get some leather glue for those tassels!
> View attachment 3632092


Beautiful brown! 


BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sunday's outfit (going to church): Papier A5 zip-around, Maison Jules cashmere sweater, J. Crew pencil skirt, Tiffany & Co onyx heart necklace, Ann Taylor pumps
> View attachment 3632269


Lovely outfit and bag!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thank you Jaidybug!!!


----------



## solitudelove

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you!! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Beautiful blue (Bleu Obscur??) !



Yes!! It's Bleu Obscur! Good eye


----------



## Dextersmom

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sunday's outfit (going to church): Papier A5 zip-around, Maison Jules cashmere sweater, J. Crew pencil skirt, Tiffany & Co onyx heart necklace, Ann Taylor pumps
> View attachment 3632269



You look very pretty!! Love your entire look!


----------



## Dextersmom

mere girl said:


> My beautiful Day! ..I must get some leather glue for those tassels!
> View attachment 3632092



Fabulous color!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Dextersmom said:


> You look very pretty!! Love your entire look!


Thank you Dextersmom! I love a monochromatic look....


----------



## ksuromax

mere girl said:


> My beautiful Day! ..I must get some leather glue for those tassels!
> View attachment 3632092


OMG!!!!!  Kiilllliiiing leather!!!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Sunday's outfit (going to church): Papier A5 zip-around, Maison Jules cashmere sweater, J. Crew pencil skirt, Tiffany & Co onyx heart necklace, Ann Taylor pumps
> View attachment 3632269


Very beautiful bag and adorable outfit!!!


----------



## muchstuff

mere girl said:


> My beautiful Day! ..I must get some leather glue for those tassels!
> View attachment 3632092


Gorgeous, is that sienna?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous, is that sienna?


Or, maybe 06 Cognac?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Or, maybe 06 Cognac?


Whatever it is I wish it was mine


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Whatever it is I wish it was mine


Me too


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Me too


Arm wrestle you for it


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful brown!  Do you know the name of this color?


I believe it's Sienna, for the leather..


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> I believe it's Sienna, for the leather..


Thanks aalinne  -- I am still learning


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> I believe it's Sienna, for the leather..


Isn't that leather


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Isn't that leather


Yes, for its texture, but only guessing..


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Arm wrestle you for it


you said that!!  i am ready! name the date and continent


----------



## mere girl

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous, is that sienna?


yes I believe so..it didn't come with any cards but it certainly looks and feels like 07 thick and pillowy chevre!


----------



## ksuromax

mere girl said:


> yes I believe so..it didn't come with any cards but it certainly looks and feels like 07 thick and pillowy chevre!


Whatever it is, enjoy and be careful, don't walk alone in the empty dark streets where @muchstuff or myself could be waiting for ya....


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Whatever it is, enjoy and be careful, don't walk alone in the empty dark streets where @muchstuff or myself could be waiting for ya....


Mwah ha ha...


----------



## penpen21




----------



## Iamminda

penpen21 said:


> View attachment 3634919



This green is beautiful--what is the name of this color if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Kmora

penpen21 said:


> View attachment 3634919



WOW!


----------



## keywi100

penpen21 said:


> View attachment 3634919



This looks like 2015 vert trefle. Very pretty!


----------



## penpen21

Iamminda said:


> This green is beautiful--what is the name of this color if you don't mind sharing?


I think it is clover?


----------



## Jaidybug

penpen21 said:


> View attachment 3634919



Wow, that green is gorgeous!!![emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Sarah03

penpen21 said:


> View attachment 3634919



Love this color!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

penpen21 said:


> View attachment 3634919



What an amazing green, just beautiful!


----------



## SilverStCloud

I love how Bal's colours have this chameleon-like quality. It's like I'm carrying different bags throughout the day.

Here is the last photo I shared on this thread showing my grey distressed calfskin City in the bright morning light.


And here is another shot taken last evening just before the sun went down.


Doesn't she look like two different bags?


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> I love how Bal's colours have this chameleon-like quality. It's like I'm carrying different bags throughout the day.
> 
> Here is the last photo I shared on this thread showing my grey distressed calfskin City in the bright morning light.
> View attachment 3635893
> 
> And here is another shot taken last evening just before the sun went down.
> View attachment 3635894
> 
> Doesn't she look like two different bags?


Totally, like two different beautiful bags!  What a chameleon color.


----------



## H’sKisses

SilverStCloud said:


> I love how Bal's colours have this chameleon-like quality. It's like I'm carrying different bags throughout the day.
> 
> Here is the last photo I shared on this thread showing my grey distressed calfskin City in the bright morning light.
> View attachment 3635893
> 
> And here is another shot taken last evening just before the sun went down.
> View attachment 3635894
> 
> Doesn't she look like two different bags?



Love this! I haven't seen many of the distressed calfskin, it looks beautiful and very durable!


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> I love how Bal's colours have this chameleon-like quality. It's like I'm carrying different bags throughout the day.
> 
> Here is the last photo I shared on this thread showing my grey distressed calfskin City in the bright morning light.
> View attachment 3635893
> 
> And here is another shot taken last evening just before the sun went down.
> View attachment 3635894
> 
> Doesn't she look like two different bags?



Yes, it does! So pretty!


----------



## rx4dsoul

SilverStCloud said:


> I love how Bal's colours have this chameleon-like quality. It's like I'm carrying different bags throughout the day.
> 
> Here is the last photo I shared on this thread showing my grey distressed calfskin City in the bright morning light.
> View attachment 3635893
> 
> And here is another shot taken last evening just before the sun went down.
> View attachment 3635894
> 
> Doesn't she look like two different bags?


She does!!! Lovely!


----------



## rx4dsoul

I seldom take this one out...im giving her some air and using her for the weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> I seldom take this one out...im giving her some air and using her for the weekend.
> View attachment 3636129


This is gorgeous--we don't see too many papier here, let alone ME papier .  Really like the black/gold combo.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous--we don't see too many papier here, let alone ME papier .  Really like the black/gold combo.


Ha those are some sharp eyes you have there dear Iamminda...thank you  I was just thinking the hw looked silver in the pic..but yes they are gold. I take this one out for when the occasion is more of a business/formal one and I need to stuff my laptop in.


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> I seldom take this one out...im giving her some air and using her for the weekend.
> View attachment 3636129


I adore Papier (you just might have inspired me to use my nude pink mini papier tonight!) & the gold ME makes it a real stand out...so classy & glad you are getting this 1 out on the town for the weekend! Have fun rx


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]I adore Papier (you just might have inspired me to use my nude pink mini papier tonight!) & the gold ME makes it a real stand out...so classy & glad you are getting this 1 out on the town for the weekend! Have fun rx


I love your mini nude pink Papier! The color just seems to be the perfect neutral for all seasons!  

And be ause I have nothing to do...here are some more shots.. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]





As you ladies can see I abuse my bag this way. [emoji6] 
Really ,the laptop stays in the room (this bag is not ideal for walking around with a 14" laptop with sleeve but works well enough if you need to tote that laptop one way short distance)  and the SLGs come with me.
 The SLGs go into a pouch so they dont get in the way of my laptop...and Im using a smaller zippy wallet rather than a full one as I might be moving into a clutch or a mini bag for evening purposes.


----------



## rx4dsoul




----------



## rx4dsoul

Oh and this was what Ive been using for the past few days...
[emoji1] See? Im on an uploading roll now...[emoji16]


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh and this was what Ive been using for the past few days...
> [emoji1] See? Im on an uploading roll now...[emoji16]
> View attachment 3636220


HA, you go girl on your uploading roll! LOVE them ALL. What a GREAT idea putting your slg's into a larger pouch....smart smart smart!!
OMG do you know what blue color that is? (Hard to tell on my monitor) but 1 of THE prettiest blues & Bal's I've ever seen!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> HA, you go girl on your uploading roll! LOVE them ALL. What a GREAT idea putting your slg's into a larger pouch....smart smart smart!!
> OMG do you know what blue color that is? (Hard to tell on my monitor) but 1 of THE prettiest blues & Bal's I've ever seen!


Haha thanks Kendie...I aim to please. 
Oh and its a Bluette which Dextersmom so kindly  identified for me before ! One of the most versatile blues ive tried.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks for more pics of this gorgeous bag!   Love your SLGs (twins on the DE pieces, would love to find a MC piece).   Also beautiful Bluette City -- I really like that blue.



rx4dsoul said:


> I love your mini nude pink Papier! The color just seems to be the perfect neutral for all seasons!
> 
> And be ause I have nothing to do...here are some more shots.. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> View attachment 3636216
> View attachment 3636217
> View attachment 3636218
> 
> 
> As you ladies can see I abuse my bag this way. [emoji6]
> Really ,the laptop stays in the room (this bag is not ideal for walking around with a 14" laptop with sleeve but works well enough if you need to tote that laptop one way short distance)  and the SLGs come with me.
> The SLGs go into a pouch so they dont get in the way of my laptop...and Im using a smaller zippy wallet rather than a full one as I might be moving into a clutch or a mini bag for evening purposes.


----------



## Jaidybug

rx4dsoul said:


> I seldom take this one out...im giving her some air and using her for the weekend.
> View attachment 3636129





rx4dsoul said:


> I love your mini nude pink Papier! The color just seems to be the perfect neutral for all seasons!
> 
> And be ause I have nothing to do...here are some more shots.. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> View attachment 3636216
> View attachment 3636217
> View attachment 3636218
> 
> 
> As you ladies can see I abuse my bag this way. [emoji6]
> Really ,the laptop stays in the room (this bag is not ideal for walking around with a 14" laptop with sleeve but works well enough if you need to tote that laptop one way short distance)  and the SLGs come with me.
> The SLGs go into a pouch so they dont get in the way of my laptop...and Im using a smaller zippy wallet rather than a full one as I might be moving into a clutch or a mini bag for evening purposes.





rx4dsoul said:


> Oh and this was what Ive been using for the past few days...
> [emoji1] See? Im on an uploading roll now...[emoji16]
> View attachment 3636220



That Papier is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing all those pics! Love that blue, so beautiful![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> I seldom take this one out...im giving her some air and using her for the weekend.
> View attachment 3636129



What a fabulous tote; practical and chic!!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh and this was what Ive been using for the past few days...
> [emoji1] See? Im on an uploading roll now...[emoji16]
> View attachment 3636220



I LOVE this blue!!!


----------



## ksuromax

rx4dsoul said:


> I seldom take this one out...im giving her some air and using her for the weekend.
> View attachment 3636129


I looooove this bag!!!! While i was torn between this and city with irridecent hw this one got sold, so i was left with no choice, but i am glad i got mine, and will be enjoying seeing yours! Such a stunning baby!!!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> I love how Bal's colours have this chameleon-like quality. It's like I'm carrying different bags throughout the day.
> 
> Here is the last photo I shared on this thread showing my grey distressed calfskin City in the bright morning light.
> View attachment 3635893
> 
> And here is another shot taken last evening just before the sun went down.
> View attachment 3635894
> 
> Doesn't she look like two different bags?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ksuromax
Jaidybug
Iamminda
Dextersmom
....thank you so much ladies!!!
[emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]

I hope you get the big kisses im sending your way![emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Using my 06 First today. This is the bag that made me fall in love with black bags. Anyways, have a good weekend everyone


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Using my 06 First today. This is the bag that made me fall in love with black bags. Anyways, have a good weekend everyone


She! Is! Gorgeeoouus!!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> She! Is! Gorgeeoouus!!!!!!


Thanks so much K -- I really love her.


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Iamminda said:


> Using my 06 First today. This is the bag that made me fall in love with black bags. Anyways, have a good weekend everyone


Beautiful bag and charm!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Using my 06 First today. This is the bag that made me fall in love with black bags. Anyways, have a good weekend everyone



IM, you really don't feature these treasures of yours enough for us here on TPF!!  It is quite selfish of you to keep these beauties all to yourself!  Of course I am just kidding, my friend.....but wow, this is a beauty and I can see the gorgeous quality of the leather through the screen.


----------



## Iamminda

Lara Madeleine said:


> Beautiful bag and charm!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> IM, you really don't feature these treasures of yours enough for us here on TPF!!  It is quite selfish of you to keep these beauties all to yourself!  Of course I am just kidding, my friend.....but wow, this is a beauty and I can see the gorgeous quality of the leather through the screen.



Thanks DM.  I would totally post more often if I can master doing my beautiful selfies like you (goodness I try but always look so dorky and awkward  ).


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Using my 06 First today. This is the bag that made me fall in love with black bags. Anyways, have a good weekend everyone



Beautiful [emoji7]Black bags are my fave![emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> IM, you really don't feature these treasures of yours enough for us here on TPF!!  It is quite selfish of you to keep these beauties all to yourself!  Of course I am just kidding, my friend.....but wow, this is a beauty and I can see the gorgeous quality of the leather through the screen.


+1 And i am not kidding!!!! I want to see them all and more!!!  Not fair!!  @Iamminda you can't be so greedy, girl (or can you???) 
Bring them on, show them off!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks DM.  I would totally post more often if I can master doing my beautiful selfies like you (goodness I try but always look so dorky and awkward  ).


Don't do selfie, i can't take them either, just post the bags!!!! Pleeaasseeee!!!!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> Using my 06 First today. This is the bag that made me fall in love with black bags. Anyways, have a good weekend everyone



Love the wrinkles! Bal has the best leathery wrinkles!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks DM.  I would totally post more often if I can master doing my beautiful selfies like you (goodness I try but always look so dorky and awkward  ).



We are all our own worst critics, that is for sure.  I think you are beautiful and please only do what you are comfortable doing.....you could hold up your bag with your little pinky finger and we would all be thrilled to see your bag....and your pinky.  I hear what you are saying my friend, no pressure at all.  Love you to bits.


----------



## piosavsfan

2007 Violet Work. It is definitely showing some color variation as 2007 Violet is prone to fading, but I actually like the different shades of purple and the leather is so ridiculously yummy.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much JB -- I am considering adding more black bags.



Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful [emoji7]Black bags are my fave![emoji173]️



Thank you so much SSC -- your heavenly collection of Black Bals is totally inspiring.  


SilverStCloud said:


> Love the wrinkles! Bal has the best leathery wrinkles!


----------



## Iamminda

You do fantastic semi-selfies ( I love seeing your gorgeous hair and cool outfits).  I will work on it and eventually post something that showcase more than just my car, lol.



ksuromax said:


> Don't do selfie, i can't take them either, just post the bags!!!! Pleeaasseeee!!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> 2007 Violet Work. It is definitely showing some color variation as 2007 Violet is prone to fading, but I actually like the different shades of purple and the leather is so ridiculously yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638735
> View attachment 3638736



What a beautiful color!


----------



## solitudelove

piosavsfan said:


> 2007 Violet Work. It is definitely showing some color variation as 2007 Violet is prone to fading, but I actually like the different shades of purple and the leather is so ridiculously yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638735
> View attachment 3638736


I love the purple!!! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You do fantastic semi-selfies ( I love seeing your gorgeous hair and cool outfits).  I will work on it and eventually post something that showcase more than just my car, lol.


Semi-selfie??????


----------



## jeanstohandbags

piosavsfan said:


> 2007 Violet Work. It is definitely showing some color variation as 2007 Violet is prone to fading, but I actually like the different shades of purple and the leather is so ridiculously yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638735
> View attachment 3638736



Wow, gorgeous!  Love Violet with the GSH & the leather looks scrumptious


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Using my 06 First today. This is the bag that made me fall in love with black bags. Anyways, have a good weekend everyone


You take FABULOUS pics of your LOVELY bags dearest iamminda! We need to see more of them, please (?) Totally LOVE that charm


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> IM, you really don't feature these treasures of yours enough for us here on TPF!!  It is quite selfish of you to keep these beauties all to yourself!  Of course I am just kidding, my friend.....but wow, this is a beauty and I can see the gorgeous quality of the leather through the screen.


Ha I'm so glad YOU said that too DM....because i didn't see yours or anyone else's comments before I posted my reply to IM & I basically told her the same thing!!!! Great minds
@Iamminda 
DO IT IM!


----------



## Kendie26

piosavsfan said:


> 2007 Violet Work. It is definitely showing some color variation as 2007 Violet is prone to fading, but I actually like the different shades of purple and the leather is so ridiculously yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638735
> View attachment 3638736


She glistens!!! Absolute STUNNER!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> +1 And i am not kidding!!!! I want to see them all and more!!!  Not fair!!  @Iamminda you can't be so greedy, girl (or can you???)
> Bring them on, show them off!!!!


Haaaaaa ok now I am really laughing because as I just replied to DM, you said the same thing & I also told IM this before I read all of your posts!!! Too funny!
I think @Iamminda  gets our point now.....but hey, no pressure dearest IM!


----------



## Kendie26

Inspired by dear @rx4dsoul the other day, I did use my beloved mini Papier ( on right)& my pink lizard embossed City the last 2 days. I've Been feeling pink love to bring on spring weather (please!)  The 2nd pic I took to show mini Papier with her sides zipped up. I prefer the sides  zipped down w/wings pulled out but it's cute as a boxy shape too. As I'm downsizing my collection, these are 2 of my easiest "Bal keepers" [emoji4]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Your pics are always so great Kendie, and both these bags are lovely!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Inspired by dear @rx4dsoul the other day, I did use my beloved mini Papier ( on right)& my pink lizard embossed City the last 2 days. I've Been feeling pink love to bring on spring weather (please!)  The 2nd pic I took to show mini Papier with her sides zipped up. I prefer the sides  zipped down w/wings pulled out but it's cute as a boxy shape too. As I'm downsizing my collection, these are 2 of my easiest "Bal keepers" [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638953
> View attachment 3638954


Love them both, but that lizard WOW  !! Enjoy your weekend Kendie !!


----------



## bagladyfrog

Lucky Panda...


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> You take FABULOUS pics of your LOVELY bags dearest iamminda! We need to see more of them, please (?) Totally LOVE that charm



Thanks so much K .  I will try to take some semi-selfie and will eventually post one (don't hold your breath though).  Oh, it took me forever to find a safety pin charm (which I then had to find a clasp to hook it onto).


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Inspired by dear @rx4dsoul the other day, I did use my beloved mini Papier ( on right)& my pink lizard embossed City the last 2 days. I've Been feeling pink love to bring on spring weather (please!)  The 2nd pic I took to show mini Papier with her sides zipped up. I prefer the sides  zipped down w/wings pulled out but it's cute as a boxy shape too. As I'm downsizing my collection, these are 2 of my easiest "Bal keepers" [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638953
> View attachment 3638954



I love these two pretty pinkies!!  That first picture is super cute.  I agree that these two are definite keepers.  Hope you are having a great Sunday!


----------



## Iamminda

bagladyfrog said:


> Lucky Panda...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639127



Pretty color and so cute with the panda peeking out


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Semi-selfie??????



I guess you know what I mean?   I will personally start with a quarter-selfie and work my way up to semi-selfie and eventually a full selfie .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I guess you know what I mean?   I will personally start with a quarter-selfie and work my way up to semi-selfie and eventually a full selfie .


My wild imagination is already picturing you practising hand-stretching exercises.....  lol
Love ya, girl  thank you for good fun


----------



## ksuromax

bagladyfrog said:


> Lucky Panda...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639127


Gorgeous colour


----------



## MJDaisy

Broke out my one and only bal bag today!


----------



## ksuromax

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3639302
> 
> 
> Broke out my one and only bal bag today!


It's stunning!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3639302
> 
> 
> Broke out my one and only bal bag today!



This is beautiful!


----------



## Jaidybug

piosavsfan said:


> 2007 Violet Work. It is definitely showing some color variation as 2007 Violet is prone to fading, but I actually like the different shades of purple and the leather is so ridiculously yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638735
> View attachment 3638736



Pretty purple[emoji171]


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Inspired by dear @rx4dsoul the other day, I did use my beloved mini Papier ( on right)& my pink lizard embossed City the last 2 days. I've Been feeling pink love to bring on spring weather (please!)  The 2nd pic I took to show mini Papier with her sides zipped up. I prefer the sides  zipped down w/wings pulled out but it's cute as a boxy shape too. As I'm downsizing my collection, these are 2 of my easiest "Bal keepers" [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638953
> View attachment 3638954



Both are beautiful!! I love the look of the wings out on the Papier, perfect!


----------



## Jaidybug

bagladyfrog said:


> Lucky Panda...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639127



So cute! Love the colour of your bag too! [emoji171]


----------



## Jaidybug

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3639302
> 
> 
> Broke out my one and only bal bag today!



Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I love these two pretty pinkies!!  That first picture is super cute.  I agree that these two are definite keepers.  Hope you are having a great Sunday!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Your pics are always so great Kendie, and both these bags are lovely!





Dmurphy1 said:


> Love them both, but that lizard WOW  !! Enjoy your weekend Kendie !!


Thank you ladies for the pink love! Hope you are all having a lovely day as well


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much K .  I will try to take some semi-selfie and will eventually post one (don't hold your breath though).  Oh, it took me forever to find a safety pin charm (which I then had to find a clasp to hook it onto).


Warning~ I was always really good, I mean real GOOD (not to brag!) at holding my breath, especially under water (at least I was as a kid) so hop to it w/ the pics/selfies girl!!


----------



## Kendie26

bagladyfrog said:


> Lucky Panda...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639127


Totally adore your purple Pom & sweet panda....too darn cute!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Both are beautiful!! I love the look of the wings out on the Papier, perfect!


Merci sweetest Jaidybug.....I'm still swooning EVERY time i see your gorgeous avatar....omg that color!!


----------



## Dextersmom

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3639302
> 
> 
> Broke out my one and only bal bag today!



What a beauty!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Inspired by dear @rx4dsoul the other day, I did use my beloved mini Papier ( on right)& my pink lizard embossed City the last 2 days. I've Been feeling pink love to bring on spring weather (please!)  The 2nd pic I took to show mini Papier with her sides zipped up. I prefer the sides  zipped down w/wings pulled out but it's cute as a boxy shape too. As I'm downsizing my collection, these are 2 of my easiest "Bal keepers" [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638953
> View attachment 3638954



Two fabulous and neutral beauties!!  So happy they made the cut!


----------



## bagladyfrog

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3639302
> 
> 
> Broke out my one and only bal bag today!



Love that color!


----------



## Auvina15

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3639302
> 
> 
> Broke out my one and only bal bag today!


So beautiful, love this color!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Inspired by dear @rx4dsoul the other day, I did use my beloved mini Papier ( on right)& my pink lizard embossed City the last 2 days. I've Been feeling pink love to bring on spring weather (please!)  The 2nd pic I took to show mini Papier with her sides zipped up. I prefer the sides  zipped down w/wings pulled out but it's cute as a boxy shape too. As I'm downsizing my collection, these are 2 of my easiest "Bal keepers" [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638953
> View attachment 3638954


Two gorgeous beauties, I really love them! Big YES for keepers!!!


----------



## Auvina15

bagladyfrog said:


> Lucky Panda...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639127


What a stunning purple and very lucky panda!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Using my 06 First today. This is the bag that made me fall in love with black bags. Anyways, have a good weekend everyone


She's truly a BEAUTY, IM!!!


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh and this was what Ive been using for the past few days...
> [emoji1] See? Im on an uploading roll now...[emoji16]
> View attachment 3636220


So gorgeous blue, love it!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> She's truly a BEAUTY, IM!!!



Thanks so much A .  Have a great week.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Kendie26 said:


> Inspired by dear @rx4dsoul the other day, I did use my beloved mini Papier ( on right)& my pink lizard embossed City the last 2 days. I've Been feeling pink love to bring on spring weather (please!)  The 2nd pic I took to show mini Papier with her sides zipped up. I prefer the sides  zipped down w/wings pulled out but it's cute as a boxy shape too. As I'm downsizing my collection, these are 2 of my easiest "Bal keepers" [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638953
> View attachment 3638954


Oh YES to those bags, that pale pink is very "IN" this year but I know Balenciaga transcends the trends! Love the Papier style, so chic.


----------



## Kendie26

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Oh YES to those bags, that pale pink is very "IN" this year but I know Balenciaga transcends the trends! Love the Papier style, so chic.


Kind thanks to you dear! We do have a lot of pink-login' Bal folks here


----------



## ksuromax

Bad, bad rain messed up my plans, had to opt for my bullet-proof baby today, City with iridecent hw


----------



## SilverStCloud

Haven't been taking her out because we've been having wet days. But I can today because it is gloriously sunny and bright. Here's Holiday Hamilton City in Rouge.


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Haven't been taking her out because we've been having wet days. But I can today because it is gloriously sunny and bright. Here's Holiday Hamilton City in Rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640889


oddly enough i took mine out today because of exactly the opposite - we have a rain and this new chevre can withstand anything! 
Very beautiful bag and gorgeous red!


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> oddly enough i took mine out today because of exactly the opposite - we have a rain and this new chevre can withstand anything!
> Very beautiful bag and gorgeous red!


Any bag that isn't in a dark color, I avoid bringing out on rainy days. That's me being paranoid and a huge worrier. I need to gain some zen from you!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Any bag that isn't in a dark color, I avoid bringing out on rainy days. That's me being paranoid and a huge worrier. I need to gain some zen from you!


sending some your way!


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> sending some your way!


Lol. Thank you!!! I soooooooo need them!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SilverStCloud said:


> Haven't been taking her out because we've been having wet days. But I can today because it is gloriously sunny and bright. Here's Holiday Hamilton City in Rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640889


Squee! Red Balenciaga 

And why oh why *Balenciaga* can't you make Classic City:s with RH in the same Chévre as in *ksuromax*' gorgeous bag?! I'm guessing the Hamilton is also in Chèvre?


----------



## Livia1

SilverStCloud said:


> Haven't been taking her out because we've been having wet days. But I can today because it is gloriously sunny and bright. Here's Holiday Hamilton City in Rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640889



A beauty


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Haven't been taking her out because we've been having wet days. But I can today because it is gloriously sunny and bright. Here's Holiday Hamilton City in Rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640889



This is a stunning bag!   I haven't seen/touched a Hamilton in person -- would love to, bet it is spectacular!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bad, bad rain messed up my plans, had to opt for my bullet-proof baby today, City with iridecent hw


Love this one so much -- this hardware makes me happy when I see it.


----------



## SilverStCloud

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Squee! Red Balenciaga
> 
> And why oh why *Balenciaga* can't you make Classic City:s with RH in the same Chévre as in *ksuromax*' gorgeous bag?! I'm guessing the Hamilton is also in Chèvre?


Yes, the Hamilton leather is chevre.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> This is a stunning bag!   I haven't seen/touched a Hamilton in person -- would love to, bet it is spectacular!


The Hammie leather is amazing. It feels thicker and stiffer. You can tell that it is durable and hardy leather. I have the Hammie in black, red, and pearly bronze. All have a slight sheen that is just beautiful.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love this one so much -- this hardware makes me happy when I see it.


thanks, Darlin'  
i am so happy i found matching earings and drops pendant! looks really good together


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> thanks, Darlin'
> i am so happy i found matching earings and drops pendant! looks really good together


Pretty!  Have we seen them before?


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  Have we seen them before?


donno... but it's easy to fix 
just a sec


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> donno... but it's easy to fix
> just a sec



Yeah!  Now that is great service -- I ask and I receive .   Can't wait.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Yeah!  Now that is great service -- I ask and I receive .   Can't wait.


Your wish is my command 
Studs and drops


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Your wish is my command
> Studs and drops



Perfect match indeed!   So pretty!  What a great find!  You have a great collection of jewelry (I am just too lazy these days/years --my wedding bands are all that I wear ).   Oh, this picture really showcase the gorgeous leather of your bag.  Thanks for sharing K.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Perfect match indeed!   So pretty!  What a great find!  You have a great collection of jewelry (I am just too lazy these days/years --my wedding bands are all that I wear ).   Oh, this picture really showcase the gorgeous leather of your bag.  Thanks for sharing K.


my pleasure 
been bad today 
actually, it was an insanely crazy day for me, i did so much within one day that now looking back i am wondering how was it possible at all?
felt very tired, but very self content and treated myself to some simple silver goodies  so, my collection has grown a bit today


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> my pleasure
> been bad today
> actually, it was an insanely crazy day for me, i did so much within one day that now looking back i am wondering how was it possible at all?
> felt very tired, but very self content and treated myself to some simple silver goodies  so, my collection has grown a bit today



I love it when you have been bad because that means more eye candy for me .  Good job on getting a lot done -- now go get some rest please.


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Bad, bad rain messed up my plans, had to opt for my bullet-proof baby today, City with iridecent hw



I absolutely love love love this HW!


----------



## H’sKisses

SilverStCloud said:


> Haven't been taking her out because we've been having wet days. But I can today because it is gloriously sunny and bright. Here's Holiday Hamilton City in Rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640889



Gorgeous red! Gotta love a perfect red!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I absolutely love love love this HW!


----------



## rx4dsoul

piosavsfan said:


> 2007 Violet Work. It is definitely showing some color variation as 2007 Violet is prone to fading, but I actually like the different shades of purple and the leather is so ridiculously yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638735
> View attachment 3638736


Such gorgeous leather!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Inspired by dear @rx4dsoul the other day, I did use my beloved mini Papier ( on right)& my pink lizard embossed City the last 2 days. I've Been feeling pink love to bring on spring weather (please!)  The 2nd pic I took to show mini Papier with her sides zipped up. I prefer the sides  zipped down w/wings pulled out but it's cute as a boxy shape too. As I'm downsizing my collection, these are 2 of my easiest "Bal keepers" [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638953
> View attachment 3638954


Kendie...!
Those are some be-a-u-tiful gals you got there!
These two in one photo?? I just cant!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Your wish is my command
> Studs and drops



That is stunning!!!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Kendie...!
> Those are some be-a-u-tiful gals you got there!
> These two in one photo?? I just cant!


Thanks so much dearest rx.....I told you that you inspired me that day last week to use my mini papier & forgot to take a pic, but then used pink CIty the next day & thought I'd photo them together...i do think they look sweet together, ha!


----------



## ksuromax

Same City but a bit dressed up today  
Wearing all iridescent today, the studs, the sunnies, the pendant, the earrings....


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Same City but a bit dressed up today
> Wearing all iridescent today, the studs, the sunnies, the pendant, the earrings....



Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> Same City but a bit dressed up today
> Wearing all iridescent today, the studs, the sunnies, the pendant, the earrings....


This is beyond chic !


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ksuromax said:


> Same City but a bit dressed up today
> Wearing all iridescent today, the studs, the sunnies, the pendant, the earrings....


 this bag, it looks great


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Same City but a bit dressed up today
> Wearing all iridescent today, the studs, the sunnies, the pendant, the earrings....



I love all of it -- you look so stylish!   Major fashion statement dear


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Same City but a bit dressed up today
> Wearing all iridescent today, the studs, the sunnies, the pendant, the earrings....


Snap!!! Sexy, sweet, beautiful Momma! Looking KILLER FAB!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Same City but a bit dressed up today
> Wearing all iridescent today, the studs, the sunnies, the pendant, the earrings....


Absolutely gorgeous everything, !!!!


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> Haven't been taking her out because we've been having wet days. But I can today because it is gloriously sunny and bright. Here's Holiday Hamilton City in Rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640889


Oh my...,What a BEAUTY!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Hahaha.... your DH is wise
> 
> Unfortunately (or fortunately) I do travel for work rather often and that is how my bag collection grows...
> 
> Yes I am finally back home --- Camel Veneta is safely stored until my birthday, i am testing my willpower!





Dextersmom said:


> Just gorgeous!!!





rx4dsoul said:


> This is beyond chic !





ccbaggirl89 said:


> this bag, it looks great





Iamminda said:


> I love all of it -- you look so stylish!   Major fashion statement dear





Kendie26 said:


> Snap!!! Sexy, sweet, beautiful Momma! Looking KILLER FAB!





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous everything, !!!!


thank you, Girls!!!! You are too kind!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Same City but a bit dressed up today
> Wearing all iridescent today, the studs, the sunnies, the pendant, the earrings....



This bag is soooo beautiful!!![emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> Haven't been taking her out because we've been having wet days. But I can today because it is gloriously sunny and bright. Here's Holiday Hamilton City in Rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640889



Drooling over that stunning red![emoji173]️


----------



## BPC

As I no longer work


SilverStCloud said:


> Haven't been taking her out because we've been having wet days. But I can today because it is gloriously sunny and bright. Here's Holiday Hamilton City in Rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640889


Beautiful.


----------



## muchstuff

Test driving the eggie ring handle today...not the most comfortable of bags on the shoulder but looks fab as a satchel and that leather is soooo soft....very easy to find stuff in as well, you just drop one handle and the weight of the metal in the handle opens the bag up in a very efficient manner. Thinking that a twizzle? (is that what a scarf-thingie is called wrapped around the handle?) might be one solution. And this style of handle would wear it well.


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Test driving the eggie ring handle today...not the most comfortable of bags on the shoulder but looks fab as a satchel and that leather is soooo soft....very easy to find stuff in as well, you just drop one handle and the weight of the metal in the handle opens the bag up in a very efficient manner. Thinking that a twizzle? (is that what a scarf-thingie is called wrapped around the handle?) might be one solution. And this style of handle would wear it well.
> 
> View attachment 3642891



Can't get over how gorgeous the color is.
I've been looking for a twizzle aka twilly..lol.. for one of my Bals for a looong time now. Would love one in an olive color but haven't seen anything yet.
Is there a particular color you want?
eta: here's an etsy store that sells them https://www.etsy.com/market/twilly_scarf


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Can't get over how gorgeous the color is.
> I've been looking for a twizzle aka twilly..lol.. for one of my Bals for a looong time now. Would love one in an olive color but haven't seen anything yet.
> Is there a particular color you want?
> eta: here's an etsy store that sells them https://www.etsy.com/market/twilly_scarf


Twizzle, twilly, potato, potahto.... Thanks for the info. I think I'd look for some fabric/scarf that I really love and try to DYI it, as I'd like the quality of the fabric to match the bag. And believe me, the photos don't do justice to the colour saturation . Probably something dark and muted so as to not detract from the colour of the bag...


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Twizzle, twilly, potato, potahto.... Thanks for the info. I think I'd look for some fabric/scarf that I really love and try to DYI it, as I'd like the quality of the fabric to match the bag. And believe me, the photos don't do justice to the colour saturation . Probably something dark and muted so as to not detract from the colour of the bag...



Honestly, I prefer twizzle..lol
I agree about something dark and muted, think that would work best with that gorgeous color. 
If you do happen to make one, share pics and and a how to guide.. I have no idea where to even start.


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Honestly, I prefer twizzle..lol
> I agree about something dark and muted, think that would work best with that gorgeous color.
> If you do happen to make one, share pics and and a how to guide.. I have no idea where to even start.


Darn I was hoping there was a tutorial


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Test driving the eggie ring handle today...not the most comfortable of bags on the shoulder but looks fab as a satchel and that leather is soooo soft....very easy to find stuff in as well, you just drop one handle and the weight of the metal in the handle opens the bag up in a very efficient manner. Thinking that a twizzle? (is that what a scarf-thingie is called wrapped around the handle?) might be one solution. And this style of handle would wear it well.
> 
> View attachment 3642891



This purple is so so pretty -- glad you like it so far.  A twizzle sounds much better (more hip, more sexy) than a twilly (more matronly), lol.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This purple is so so pretty -- glad you like it so far.  A twizzle sounds much better (more hip, more sexy) than a twilly (more matronly), lol.


Twizzle it is


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Darn I was hoping there was a tutorial


There are loads of them in H sub-forume, but beware, they are dangerous..... 
Most beautiful purple i've ever seen!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> There are loads of them in H sub-forume, but beware, they are dangerous.....
> Most beautiful purple i've ever seen!!


Thanks ksuromax


----------



## hannalulu

Miss AP city[emoji520][emoji172]


----------



## Iamminda

hannalulu said:


> View attachment 3643027
> 
> 
> Miss AP city[emoji520][emoji172]


Your bag looks especially beautiful against the black!


----------



## Auvina15

hannalulu said:


> View attachment 3643027
> 
> 
> Miss AP city[emoji520][emoji172]


Omg this is FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## CoffeeNut

hannalulu said:


> View attachment 3643027
> 
> 
> Miss AP city[emoji520][emoji172]



Such a gorgeous green! I envy people who can pull off bright colours


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> Test driving the eggie ring handle today...not the most comfortable of bags on the shoulder but looks fab as a satchel and that leather is soooo soft....very easy to find stuff in as well, you just drop one handle and the weight of the metal in the handle opens the bag up in a very efficient manner. Thinking that a twizzle? (is that what a scarf-thingie is called wrapped around the handle?) might be one solution. And this style of handle would wear it well.
> 
> View attachment 3642891


The color and leather is amazing, seriously!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

hannalulu said:


> View attachment 3643027
> 
> 
> Miss AP city[emoji520][emoji172]


WHOA!! Attention stealer (in the very best sense!)bag...what a total BEAUT!!!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Test driving the eggie ring handle today...not the most comfortable of bags on the shoulder but looks fab as a satchel and that leather is soooo soft....very easy to find stuff in as well, you just drop one handle and the weight of the metal in the handle opens the bag up in a very efficient manner. Thinking that a twizzle? (is that what a scarf-thingie is called wrapped around the handle?) might be one solution. And this style of handle would wear it well.
> 
> View attachment 3642891


Pretty purple indeed...I also vote for "twizzle" instead of twilly!!! Twizzle has more pizazz, like you! Hope your move went well & best of luck in your new home!


----------



## hannalulu

You're all so nice[emoji11][emoji172] I just got her and she's to die for! 



Iamminda said:


> Your bag looks especially beautiful against the black!





Auvina15 said:


> Omg this is FANTASTIC!!!





CoffeeNut said:


> Such a gorgeous green! I envy people who can pull off bright colours





Kendie26 said:


> WHOA!! Attention stealer (in the very best sense!)bag...what a total BEAUT!!!


----------



## BPC

Decided to finally use my Atlantique PT. 
I've always loved the color, but for whatever reason, never reached for the bag. That's changing today!


----------



## Auvina15

BPC said:


> Decided to finally use my Atlantique PT.
> I've always loved the color, but for whatever reason, never reached for the bag. That's changing today!
> View attachment 3643345


Very lovely blue!!!


----------



## BPC

Auvina15 said:


> Very lovely blue!!!


It really is. Just adore Bal Blues and Reds. I don't think anyone does them better.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Decided to finally use my Atlantique PT.
> I've always loved the color, but for whatever reason, never reached for the bag. That's changing today!
> View attachment 3643345


Gorgeous blue!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> It really is. Just adore Bal Blues and Reds. I don't think anyone does them better.


BV


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> BV



Lol.. hmm.. not sure about that.. 
There's  BV right near me- I may stop by just to check though


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous blue!!!


Thank you  I have to give this bag some love..lol..


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Thank you  I have to give this bag some love..lol..


Give her a hug from me as well, she is truly beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Pretty purple indeed...I also vote for "twizzle" instead of twilly!!! Twizzle has more pizazz, like you! Hope your move went well & best of luck in your new home!


Thanks Kendie, will be unpacking forever I suspect ...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks Kendie, will be unpacking forever I suspect ...


So much fun to re-discover some old-new stuff...  wishing you the best of luck in your new home!


----------



## Catash

BPC said:


> Decided to finally use my Atlantique PT.
> I've always loved the color, but for whatever reason, never reached for the bag. That's changing today!
> View attachment 3643345


Love this color!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> So much fun to re-discover some old-new stuff...  wishing you the best of luck in your new home!


Thanks my dear, I'd unpack faster if I stayed away from tPF!


----------



## Catash

Wore my Bleu Lazuli City today!


----------



## BPC

Catash said:


> Wore my Bleu Lazuli City today!



I love Atlantique too. It's an easy color to wear, kind of neutral because of the grey tones. I realized it won't look terrible banged up a bit either - will just add character. 

Bleu Lazuli is a gorgeous blue. Very pretty with the GGH 

It's a Blue day for Bal bags..lol


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful blue bags!!!  



BPC said:


> Decided to finally use my Atlantique PT.
> I've always loved the color, but for whatever reason, never reached for the bag. That's changing today!
> View attachment 3643345





Catash said:


> Wore my Bleu Lazuli City today!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Thanks Kendie, will be unpacking forever I suspect ...


Haha, well UNpack quick so you can make room for some more new "oldie" Bals!!


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> Decided to finally use my Atlantique PT.
> I've always loved the color, but for whatever reason, never reached for the bag. That's changing today!
> View attachment 3643345


So glad you are getting her OUT & about! She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Catash said:


> Wore my Bleu Lazuli City today!


Ah yes, that HAPPY vibrant blue!! I remember seeing this color for the first time in the store & WOW was it electric & so fab!


----------



## rx4dsoul

BPC said:


> Decided to finally use my Atlantique PT.
> I've always loved the color, but for whatever reason, never reached for the bag. That's changing today!
> View attachment 3643345





Catash said:


> Wore my Bleu Lazuli City today!


So many beautiful blues...
The Lazuli is a showstopper ...and that Atlantique - well id use that daily and itd just go with anything ! [emoji1]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Back to Papier...she is so light weight....and the chili crab charm is just hitching a ride for today - it fell out from my glove compartment  and I was in a hurry so on it went...


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Haha, well UNpack quick so you can make room for some more new "oldie" Bals!!


Hah, waiting for dear husband to get back into town and build my closet. All of the pieces are sitting here, waiting. Before he ordered anything he asked me what I needed for my Bals...a true champion


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Back to Papier...she is so light weight....and the chili crab charm is just hitching a ride for today - it fell out from my glove compartment  and I was in a hurry so on it went...
> View attachment 3643932



That charm adds such a fun vibe to your elegant tote!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

rx4dsoul said:


> Back to Papier...she is so light weight....and the chili crab charm is just hitching a ride for today - it fell out from my glove compartment  and I was in a hurry so on it went...
> View attachment 3643932



Gorgeous bag & charm....and I really love how the mirror also has the metallic edge!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Catash said:


> Wore my Bleu Lazuli City today!



What a beautiful blue, and especially with the gold hardware!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

hannalulu said:


> View attachment 3643027
> 
> 
> Miss AP city[emoji520][emoji172]



Wow, such a beautiful & vibrant colour!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Test driving the eggie ring handle today...not the most comfortable of bags on the shoulder but looks fab as a satchel and that leather is soooo soft....very easy to find stuff in as well, you just drop one handle and the weight of the metal in the handle opens the bag up in a very efficient manner. Thinking that a twizzle? (is that what a scarf-thingie is called wrapped around the handle?) might be one solution. And this style of handle would wear it well.
> 
> View attachment 3642891



What a fabulous colour!   Just wondering if your hair is still purple to match!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

BPC said:


> Decided to finally use my Atlantique PT.
> I've always loved the color, but for whatever reason, never reached for the bag. That's changing today!
> View attachment 3643345



Another beautiful blue, I almost bought this colour when it first came out, seeing this made me wish I did!


----------



## BPC

jeanstohandbags said:


> Another beautiful blue, I almost bought this colour when it first came out, seeing this made me wish I did!



I'm done babying lighter color bags. This one is going to get a ton of usage this spring/summer. 
For whatever reason, it's one of those colors that I don't see come up for sale very often. Definitely not one of the more popular colors, but I just love it.


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> What a fabulous colour!   Just wondering if your hair is still purple to match!


Yes ma'am


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Yes ma'am



Cool  this bag was made for you!


----------



## BPC

Going up to the house for the weekend and taking my Cassis WE and Black hip.
My WE has some of the best leather that I've seen for Agneau bags. One of my favorites.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Going up to the house for the weekend and taking my Cassis WE and Black hip.
> My WE has some of the best leather that I've seen for Agneau bags. One of my favorites.
> View attachment 3644565
> View attachment 3644566


Leather looks really great!! 
I need to pull out mine (i have a Day), very nice colour


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Going up to the house for the weekend and taking my Cassis WE and Black hip.
> My WE has some of the best leather that I've seen for Agneau bags. One of my favorites.
> View attachment 3644565
> View attachment 3644566



This is a beautiful color!  And I love that little mini cassis.


----------



## rx4dsoul

BPC said:


> Going up to the house for the weekend and taking my Cassis WE and Black hip.
> My WE has some of the best leather that I've seen for Agneau bags. One of my favorites.
> View attachment 3644565
> View attachment 3644566


I love Cassis...a very wearable burgundy/red IMo![emoji7]


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> Back to Papier...she is so light weight....and the chili crab charm is just hitching a ride for today - it fell out from my glove compartment  and I was in a hurry so on it went...
> View attachment 3643932


Thank you Iamminda.!.[emoji11]


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Leather looks really great!!
> I need to pull out mine (i have a Day), very nice colour


YES YOU DO! I can totally picture you as a day girl (based on your BV bags). Would love to see a pic of yours.



Iamminda said:


> This is a beautiful color!  And I love that little mini cassis.


It really is a great color. I loved it so much I got it in a city too. 
Those mini bag keychains are adorable. I wish I had them in more colors. Can't wait to get my yellow one..lol



rx4dsoul said:


> I love Cassis...a very wearable burgundy/red IMo![emoji7]


Me too, love it. And you're right, it's very wearable. Goes with pretty much everything.


----------



## Jaidybug

Catash said:


> Wore my Bleu Lazuli City today!


Beautiful blue![emoji170]


rx4dsoul said:


> Back to Papier...she is so light weight....and the chili crab charm is just hitching a ride for today - it fell out from my glove compartment  and I was in a hurry so on it went...
> View attachment 3643932


Gorgeous! Cute bag fob too!


----------



## Jaidybug

BPC said:


> Going up to the house for the weekend and taking my Cassis WE and Black hip.
> My WE has some of the best leather that I've seen for Agneau bags. One of my favorites.
> View attachment 3644565
> View attachment 3644566



Love the colour, so pretty!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful blue![emoji170]
> 
> Gorgeous! Cute bag fob too!


Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

My one and only- Gris aluminum!


----------



## BPC

Sarah03 said:


> My one and only- Gris aluminum!
> View attachment 3645648



Awesome color!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sarah03 said:


> My one and only- Gris aluminum!
> View attachment 3645648


GORGEOUS !!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> Going up to the house for the weekend and taking my Cassis WE and Black hip.
> My WE has some of the best leather that I've seen for Agneau bags. One of my favorites.
> View attachment 3644565
> View attachment 3644566



This is such a beautiful color........so, so pretty!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sarah03 said:


> My one and only- Gris aluminum!
> View attachment 3645648



I love this color SOOOOOO much!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> My one and only- Gris aluminum!
> View attachment 3645648



Gorgeous especially with that charm!


----------



## Sarah03

BPC said:


> Awesome color!





Dmurphy1 said:


> GORGEOUS !!!!!





Dextersmom said:


> I love this color SOOOOOO much!!!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous especially with that charm!



Thank you all! I love this one so much, I'm not sure I could get another! Or maybe I could... lol


----------



## ksuromax

Sarah03 said:


> My one and only- Gris aluminum!
> View attachment 3645648


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Sarah03

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

My oldie! [emoji8]


----------



## Dmurphy1

viewwing said:


> My oldie! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3646318


Stunning Bag !!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sarah03 said:


> My one and only- Gris aluminum!
> View attachment 3645648


 LOVE this one!


----------



## Kendie26

viewwing said:


> My oldie! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3646318


THE perfect black bag!!


----------



## ksuromax

viewwing said:


> My oldie! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3646318


Terrific bag!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

viewwing said:


> My oldie! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3646318


Love the classic black with the cute pop of color!



Kendie26 said:


> LOVE this one!


Thank you, Kendie26!


----------



## BPC

viewwing said:


> My oldie! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3646318



Oh nice. Love the purple coin purse.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

viewwing said:


> My oldie! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3646318


I'm escaping my weekend TPF ban just to say that this bag looks absolutely fantastic! And so does the coin purse


----------



## Iamminda

viewwing said:


> My oldie! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3646318



Beautiful bag and coin purse!


----------



## Jaidybug

Sarah03 said:


> My one and only- Gris aluminum!
> View attachment 3645648



Lovely!!![emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

viewwing said:


> My oldie! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3646318



Such a beauty![emoji7]Cute coin purse too!


----------



## Sarah03

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely!!![emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Classic Black City today.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Classic Black City today.
> View attachment 3648065


We were bag twins today DM!!! I used mine as well. YOu look uber pretty. That scarf is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Classic Black City today.
> View attachment 3648065





Kendie26 said:


> We were bag twins today DM!!! I used mine as well. YOu look uber pretty. That scarf is GORGEOUS!!!


HAAAAA OMG my finger slipped on the last 2 emoji's!!! I did NOT mean to send the question mark emoji's , my fat finger meant to send 2 more hearts!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Classic Black City today.
> View attachment 3648065



Another fabulous look with a fabulous bag DM[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Classic Black City today.
> View attachment 3648065



You and your Black City -- two classic beauties


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You and your Black City -- two classic beauties


You are very kind, my friend!! 


Kendie26 said:


> We were bag twins today DM!!! I used mine as well. YOu look uber pretty. That scarf is GORGEOUS!!!


Thank you and I'm always happy to be twins with you, my friend! 



Kendie26 said:


> HAAAAA OMG my finger slipped on the last 2 emoji's!!! I did NOT mean to send the question mark emoji's , my fat finger meant to send 2 more hearts!!






Jaidybug said:


> Another fabulous look with a fabulous bag DM[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you, darling JB!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Classic Black City today.
> View attachment 3648065


Totally lovely!!! I really adore this whole look!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Totally lovely!!! I really adore this whole look!



Thank you so much, my friend!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## SilverStCloud

And my Black City collection grows! Latest addition is this baby from 2003. Can't believe this 14-year-old gem came to me in pristine condition!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> And my Black City collection grows! Latest addition is this baby from 2003. Can't believe this 14-year-old gem came to me in pristine condition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651634


Big Congrats SSC!  I did not think it was possible for your gorgeous Black B collection to grow (I was wrong, lol).  Are there any other Black City on your wishlist?  Would you mind briefly describing the main difference between the Black City from those early years (03, 04, and 05 etc)?   Having only seen my 05 (and not the others), I would love to know -- thanks


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> Big Congrats SSC!  I did not think it was possible for your gorgeous Black B collection to grow (I was wrong, lol).  Are there any other Black City on your wishlist?  Would you mind briefly describing the main difference between the Black City from those early years (03, 04, and 05 etc)?   Having only seen my 05 (and not the others), I would love to know -- thanks [emoji2]


Thank you, dear lamminda! I do have at least one more Black City on my wish list... and that would be the Hamilton with brushed gold hardware. I currently have it only in the First size, and would love to have a City version.

As for the differences between the chevre leathers from the different years, I would say:

2003 - Very wrinkly, super thick, a bit stiffer because of how thick the leather is
2004 - Smoother, thinner, very puddly
2005 - Moderately wrinkly, extremely puddly, leather is also thinner like 04, very silky to the touch
2007 - Medium thick leather, gloriously wrinkly, puddly too

I will try to share a group shot of my 03, 04, 05 and 07 black Cities as a visual comparison when I get home from work this evening.

The rest of my black bbags are made up of the 2002 Caribou, 2012 Hamilton, 2014 and 2015 ME chevre. Did you want a comparison/description of these too?


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Thank you, dear lamminda! I do have at least one more Black City on my wish list... and that would be the Hamilton with brushed gold hardware. I currently have it only in the First size, and would love to have a City version.
> 
> As for the differences between the chevre leathers from the different years, I would say:
> 
> 2003 - Very wrinkly, super thick, a bit stiffer because of how thick the leather is
> 2004 - Smoother, thinner, very puddly
> 2005 - Moderately wrinkly, extremely puddly, leather is also thinner like 04, very silky to the touch
> 2007 - Medium thick leather, gloriously wrinkly, puddly too
> 
> I will try to share a group shot of my 03, 04, 05 and 07 black Cities as a visual comparison when I get home from work this evening.
> 
> The rest of my black bbags are made up of the 2002 Caribou, 2012 Hamilton, 2014 and 2015 ME chevre. Did you want a comparison/description of these too?


Thank you so much SSC -- what a wonderful summary.  Much appreciate your time and kindness .   I would love to see a updated group shot later when you have time.  I am not familiar with those other years and types either so I certainly wouldn't mind a brief description (when you have time).   Again, congrats on your new beauty and thank you.


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> And my Black City collection grows! Latest addition is this baby from 2003. Can't believe this 14-year-old gem came to me in pristine condition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651634



Looks amazing! Great find, congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

Green Apple Day


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Classic Black City today.
> View attachment 3648065



How did I miss this?! Gorgeous  Can any day not be a Classic City day?! Yes, probably, but I'm a bit obsessed with these bags right now so I find that hard to imagine


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SilverStCloud said:


> And my Black City collection grows! Latest addition is this baby from 2003. Can't believe this 14-year-old gem came to me in pristine condition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651634



Beautiful Bal and hardware  Forgive a newbie, but is that "pewter" hw?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Green Apple Day



Another one of Bal’s amazing happy colours   I can understand how one could easily get addicted to having a Bal in every fruity/berry colour there is.

Though I don't know if I could pull off a bright colour as well as you, *ksuromax*.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Another one of Bal’s amazing happy colours   I can understand how one could easily get addicted to having a Bal in every fruity/berry colour there is.
> 
> Though I don't know if I could pull off a bright colour as well as you, *ksuromax*.


Thank you


----------



## SilverStCloud

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful Bal and hardware  Forgive a newbie, but is that "pewter" hw?


Hello and welcome to the world of Bal! Yes, it is the long-discontinued pewter hardware on this bag.


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Green Apple Day



I love that green, great look today! So colourful and cheery!


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> I love that green, great look today! So colourful and cheery!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Green Apple Day



Beautiful -- fantastic pairing with those colors!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Green Apple Day



LOVE your look today, my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, Sweeties


----------



## BPC

SilverStCloud said:


> And my Black City collection grows! Latest addition is this baby from 2003. Can't believe this 14-year-old gem came to me in pristine condition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651634


Love it.
Is that pewter hardware or rh?


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Green Apple Day


That is the cutest look. So bright and happy. Great outfit.


----------



## BPC

My (Marine/Officer?) favorite Bal Blue.


----------



## Kendie26

Hamilton holiday/limited edition (Chèvre) First [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> My (Marine/Officer?) favorite Bal Blue.
> View attachment 3652103


Such an elegant color!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Hamilton holiday/limited edition (Chèvre) First [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652145


Love this Hamilton girl (and her owner too).


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Love this Hamilton girl (and her owner too).


Aw, thank you & love you back sweetest friend! Kisses


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hamilton holiday/limited edition (Chèvre) First [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652145


I truly love this beauty of yours!!! Such a special bag!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I truly love this beauty of yours!!! Such a special bag!


Thank you kindly darlin' K queen! Happy weekend to y'all


----------



## SilverStCloud

BPC said:


> Love it.
> Is that pewter hardware or rh?


It's pewter! [emoji1]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SilverStCloud said:


> And my Black City collection grows! Latest addition is this baby from 2003. Can't believe this 14-year-old gem came to me in pristine condition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651634



Wow, so beautiful, and what an amazing gem to add to a black city collection!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Hamilton holiday/limited edition (Chèvre) First [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652145



Looking lovely!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Green Apple Day



Beautiful, love the green, yellow & black together!


----------



## Jaidybug

BPC said:


> My (Marine/Officer?) favorite Bal Blue.
> View attachment 3652103


Beautiful blue[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


Kendie26 said:


> Hamilton holiday/limited edition (Chèvre) First [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652145


Leather looks so lovely[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful blue[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> Leather looks so lovely[emoji173]️





Dextersmom said:


> Looking lovely!!!


Kind thanks sweet friends & yes, JB~the Hamilton chèvre collection has fantastic leather (as I know you already know)


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> Hamilton holiday/limited edition (Chèvre) First [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652145


You look great, the first works perfectly. lovely.


----------



## BPC

My Blue city again and my Cassis WE. Both bags went up to the house with me Thursday night. Think this Blue city is going to be my go to Bal.


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> My Blue city again and my Cassis WE. Both bags went up to the house with me Thursday night. Think this Blue city is going to be my go to Bal.
> View attachment 3653348


Both fabulous & in such pretty colors....they look sweet hanging out together!


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> My Blue city again and my Cassis WE. Both bags went up to the house with me Thursday night. Think this Blue city is going to be my go to Bal.
> View attachment 3653348


Two pretty bags!  Great colors.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> My Blue city again and my Cassis WE. Both bags went up to the house with me Thursday night. Think this Blue city is going to be my go to Bal.
> View attachment 3653348


While i was digging in my closet, i got my Cassis moved to the top, ready for the next time
leather on your WE looks dreamy


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> My Blue city again and my Cassis WE. Both bags went up to the house with me Thursday night. Think this Blue city is going to be my go to Bal.
> View attachment 3653348



Both are fabulous!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Carried my Anthracite Work with RGGHW out to lunch today...


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Hamilton holiday/limited edition (Chèvre) First [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652145


This beauty is one of my favorite in your collection, Kendie !!!


----------



## Iamminda

Prada Prince said:


> Carried my Anthracite Work with RGGHW out to lunch today...
> 
> View attachment 3653674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653675


Looks nice on you.


----------



## Auvina15

Prada Prince said:


> Carried my Anthracite Work with RGGHW out to lunch today...
> 
> View attachment 3653674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653675


Very cool!!!


----------



## Auvina15

BPC said:


> My Blue city again and my Cassis WE. Both bags went up to the house with me Thursday night. Think this Blue city is going to be my go to Bal.
> View attachment 3653348


Both are gorgeous!!! Love those giant HW!


----------



## LostInBal

BPC said:


> My Blue city again and my Cassis WE. Both bags went up to the house with me Thursday night. Think this Blue city is going to be my go to Bal.
> View attachment 3653348


Looks more officier on this pic


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> This beauty is one of my favorite in your collection, Kendie !!!


Thank you dearest Auvina!! It's now my only Bal First style...my Bal collection is slowly shrinking (as I'm downsizing my closet ala Marie Kondo style )
 but I think I'll be keeping this one for a while! Hope all is wonderful in your world dear friend....awaiting more of your spectacular mods!!


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> Both fabulous & in such pretty colors....they look sweet hanging out together!


Thank you. Love both colors. 


Iamminda said:


> Two pretty bags!  Great colors.


Thank you. I agree, great colors!


ksuromax said:


> While i was digging in my closet, i got my Cassis moved to the top, ready for the next time
> leather on your WE looks dreamy


Yaaay.. can't wait to see pics. My Cassis WE has scrumptious leather. Soft, thick, puddles- just perfect. My favorite Agneau bag I think. 


Dextersmom said:


> Both are fabulous!!


Thank you!


----------



## BPC

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks more officier on this pic


Yeah, depending on the light, it changes. There are times it almost looks black.

I took some outdoor pics today because the sun finally came out. The color is correct on my monitor. But again, depending on the light, it changes some. 
One day I hope to get an Officer as well. If it's the same, that's ok, as I absolutely adore this color.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Yeah, depending on the light, it changes. There are times it almost looks black.
> 
> I took some outdoor pics today because the sun finally came out. The color is correct on my monitor. But again, depending on the light, it changes some.
> One day I hope to get an Officer as well. If it's the same, that's ok, as I absolutely adore this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654468
> View attachment 3654469


OMG! Is that snow??? 
We have +39...40 deg C forecasted for tomorrow... 
Your bag looks amazing, regardless of name of colour, it's a stunnner!!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> OMG! Is that snow???
> We have +39...40 deg C forecasted for tomorrow...
> Your bag looks amazing, regardless of name of colour, it's a stunnner!!


LOL.. yes, it's snow. Most of it melted this week, but we still have little piles of it here and there. Still cold here too,  but today it hit 50 F (10C), and sunny...lol. 
39 C is over 100 F.. OMG, I would melt..lol.. 

Thank you, can you tell I'm obsessed with it? lol..


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> LOL.. yes, it's snow. Most of it melted this week, but we still have little piles of it here and there. Still cold here too,  but today it hit 50 F (10C), and sunny...lol.
> 39 C is over 100 F.. OMG, I would melt..lol..
> 
> Thank you, can you tell I'm obsessed with it? lol..


We already have A/Cs on ... pretty hot here... 
Hehehe we all are obssessed more or less... it's a great bag, no wonder you are


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Yeah, depending on the light, it changes. There are times it almost looks black.
> 
> I took some outdoor pics today because the sun finally came out. The color is correct on my monitor. But again, depending on the light, it changes some.
> One day I hope to get an Officer as well. If it's the same, that's ok, as I absolutely adore this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654468
> View attachment 3654469


It looks so pretty in the sun.  If you don't mind my asking, is that your yard?  If yes, it is so huge -- kinda like a park .


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> It looks so pretty in the sun.  If you don't mind my asking, is that your yard?  If yes, it is so huge -- kinda like a park .


Thank you. I was so excited about the sun today, and it hit 60 degrees F.. yay..lol

Yes, most of it is our yard. We do have neighbors on either side of the house, but the property is a decent size. Too bad we're only here on the weekends. Five days out of the week we're in the city, in a 1 bedroom apartment with no yard.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Thank you. I was so excited about the sun today, and it hit 60 degrees F.. yay..lol
> 
> Yes, most of it is our yard. We do have neighbors on either side of the house, but the property is a decent size. Too bad we're only here on the weekends. Five days out of the week we're in the city, in a 1 bedroom apartment with no yard.


Very nice -- looks like a great weekend getaway!


----------



## Iamminda

After staring at my RT First for about a month, I decided to finally debut it today.  Very happy to have found this little gem (from the best seller ever ).   Please excuse the sloppy bathroom/outfit -- still learning basic photography 101.


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> After staring at my RT First for about a month, I decided to finally debut it today.  Very happy to have found this little gem (from the best seller ever ).   Please excuse the sloppy bathroom/outfit -- still learning basic photography 101.


Gorgeous, one of the best reds ever.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> After staring at my RT First for about a month, I decided to finally debut it today.  Very happy to have found this little gem (from the best seller ever ).   Please excuse the sloppy bathroom/outfit -- still learning basic photography 101.


Hey there, IM!!  You and your gorgeous first are looking beautiful today.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much .  It was a good first day out with her. 



BPC said:


> Gorgeous, one of the best reds ever.





Dextersmom said:


> Hey there, IM!!  You and your gorgeous first are looking beautiful today.


----------



## Bisoux78

Charbon City w/ G21 HW ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Bisoux78 said:


> Charbon City w/ G21 HW ❤️


Looks great with that hardware.


----------



## Bisoux78

Iamminda said:


> Looks great with that hardware.


Thank u! G21 is my favorite HW


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> After staring at my RT First for about a month, I decided to finally debut it today.  Very happy to have found this little gem (from the best seller ever ).   Please excuse the sloppy bathroom/outfit -- still learning basic photography 101.


Woohoo girl, you did it!! You used your new beauty AND you did a selfie!! LOVE IT!! Looks perfect in your lovely hands & dig the L charm on her!


----------



## Kendie26

Bisoux78 said:


> Charbon City w/ G21 HW ❤️


Ahhh, i soooooo LOVE charbon color (major brown lover here) especially w/ the gold hardware. Yours is killer!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> After staring at my RT First for about a month, I decided to finally debut it today.  Very happy to have found this little gem (from the best seller ever ).   Please excuse the sloppy bathroom/outfit -- still learning basic photography 101.


Fabulous red!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Bisoux78 said:


> Charbon City w/ G21 HW ❤️


 lovely!


----------



## Livia1

Iamminda said:


> After staring at my RT First for about a month, I decided to finally debut it today.  Very happy to have found this little gem (from the best seller ever ).   Please excuse the sloppy bathroom/outfit -- still learning basic photography 101.



So pretty!


----------



## Jaidybug

BPC said:


> My Blue city again and my Cassis WE. Both bags went up to the house with me Thursday night. Think this Blue city is going to be my go to Bal.
> View attachment 3653348





BPC said:


> Yeah, depending on the light, it changes. There are times it almost looks black.
> 
> I took some outdoor pics today because the sun finally came out. The color is correct on my monitor. But again, depending on the light, it changes some.
> One day I hope to get an Officer as well. If it's the same, that's ok, as I absolutely adore this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654468
> View attachment 3654469



They are both beautiful!


----------



## Jaidybug

Prada Prince said:


> Carried my Anthracite Work with RGGHW out to lunch today...
> 
> View attachment 3653674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653675



Gorgeous bag, looks great on you!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> After staring at my RT First for about a month, I decided to finally debut it today.  Very happy to have found this little gem (from the best seller ever ).   Please excuse the sloppy bathroom/outfit -- still learning basic photography 101.



Such a perfect red! Lovely![emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much .  Happy Monday!  


Kendie26 said:


> Woohoo girl, you did it!! You used your new beauty AND you did a selfie!! LOVE IT!! Looks perfect in your lovely hands & dig the L charm on her!





ksuromax said:


> Fabulous red!!!





Livia1 said:


> So pretty!





Jaidybug said:


> Such a perfect red! Lovely![emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Gorgeous!!! 


Bisoux78 said:


> Charbon City w/ G21 HW ❤️


----------



## BPC

Bisoux78 said:


> Charbon City w/ G21 HW ❤️


This color looks awesome with GGH.


----------



## Kendie26

'06 ink Twiggy out w/my funky plaid raincoat


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> '06 ink Twiggy out w/my funky plaid raincoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655777


That ink color is so pretty.   I think it looks nice with your plaid raincoat.  Gosh, is it raining there?


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> That ink color is so pretty.   I think it looks nice with your plaid raincoat.  Gosh, is it raining there?


You are cracking me up tonight (just replied to another of your replies in V&V)....no it didn't rain, but I felt like being a little "funky" today (plaid is very out of my element so i say it's funky for me....i love it on others but i get weird when i wear it!!!)


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> '06 ink Twiggy out w/my funky plaid raincoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655777



Beautiful, looks great with your raincoat!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> You are cracking me up tonight (just replied to another of your replies in V&V)....no it didn't rain, but I felt like being a little "funky" today (plaid is very out of my element so i say it's funky for me....i love it on others but i get weird when i wear it!!!)



I am sure you look great in plaid (prints and everything else) and not at all funky-town-esque.  Sorry I am too literal sometimes.  Glad it's not raining there my friend .


----------



## ksuromax

Cassis Day with RGH plus bracelet and sandals, all Bal today


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful, looks great with your raincoat!





Iamminda said:


> I am sure you look great in plaid (prints and everything else) and not at all funky-town-esque.  Sorry I am too literal sometimes.  Glad it's not raining there my friend .


Thank you Jaidybug...you are always a dearest doll/sweetie!
Iamminda~so i woke up & guess what.....it's raining!!! Maybe I'll be super lazy today & wear the same darn outfit again!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> '06 ink Twiggy out w/my funky plaid raincoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655777


leather looks so smooth and silky.... dreamy bag!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> leather looks so smooth and silky.... dreamy bag!


Thank you my dear friend! She's held up very well for being 11 yrs old now


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my dear friend! She's held up very well for being 11 yrs old now


i definitely see it


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> '06 ink Twiggy out w/my funky plaid raincoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655777


Another Blue I love. 
Looks perfect with the raincoat.


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Cassis Day with RGH plus bracelet and sandals, all Bal today



Great look!
And that Cassis day.. love it!


----------



## BPC

My 2005 Chocolate city. It's seen better days, but I still love this bag. Perfect for our crappy weather here too.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Cassis Day with RGH plus bracelet and sandals, all Bal today



I have not seen this cassis beauty in quite awhile.  Hey, those flower petals on the ground (to your left) kinda match the flowers on your shirt -- nice touch


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> My 2005 Chocolate city. It's seen better days, but I still love this bag. Perfect for our crappy weather here too.
> View attachment 3656359



The color and the leather on this one -- yummy Chocolate!   Like your matching booby too (not to be weird).


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> The color and the leather on this one -- yummy Chocolate!   Like your matching booby too (not to be weird).


Lol..yeah, I like the boobie too..lol [emoji16]
Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> My 2005 Chocolate city. It's seen better days, but I still love this bag. Perfect for our crappy weather here too.
> View attachment 3656359


Leather looks yummie


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> '06 ink Twiggy out w/my funky plaid raincoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655777


Very pretty and smooshy!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Cassis Day with RGH plus bracelet and sandals, all Bal today



Lovey look, K!!  I am especially drawn to your beautiful pink bead bracelet....if you have the time, I would love to know more about it.


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> My 2005 Chocolate city. It's seen better days, but I still love this bag. Perfect for our crappy weather here too.
> View attachment 3656359


I love this bag of yours!!!


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> I love this bag of yours!!!



Thank you [emoji169]


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Lovey look, K!!  I am especially drawn to your beautiful pink bead bracelet....if you have the time, I would love to know more about it.


Lol this is the simplest and cheapest bracelets of all!!  it's from Claire's 
thank you dearly for the compliments


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Cassis Day with RGH plus bracelet and sandals, all Bal today



The Cassis colour is so pretty! You look great wearing all Bal today!


----------



## Jaidybug

BPC said:


> My 2005 Chocolate city. It's seen better days, but I still love this bag. Perfect for our crappy weather here too.
> View attachment 3656359



Great pair, great colour!


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> The Cassis colour is so pretty! You look great wearing all Bal today!


 thank you


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Leather looks yummie



It's very silky.


----------



## BPC

Jaidybug said:


> Great pair, great colour!


Thank you.


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> My 2005 Chocolate city. It's seen better days, but I still love this bag. Perfect for our crappy weather here too.
> View attachment 3656359





BPC said:


> Another Blue I love.
> Looks perfect with the raincoat.





Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty and smooshy!!


Thank you for the ink Twiggy appreciation dear friends....odd as it may sound, I consider her my "most humble Bal" which makes her super special to me!!! So strange of me, i know!!!
BPC~THAT CHOCOLATE City...OMG i drool. I die now. I always wanted one.....1 of my all time fave's for sure!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> Green Apple Day


Delicious color on your Day!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SilverStCloud

BPC said:


> My 2005 Chocolate city. It's seen better days, but I still love this bag. Perfect for our crappy weather here too.
> View attachment 3656359



Your Chocolate City looks amazing! It does look more matte than my Chocolate Work. Mine is still quite glossy although she is very used.


----------



## BPC

@SilverStCloud  - She was much shinier when I first got her back in 2012. But,  I've used this bag so much, that most of shine faded. This bag was literally my work horse, my primary Bal that got used through a few winters with rain, slow and sleet and never babied. I still love it, but definitely don't use it as often as I did.


----------



## SilverStCloud

BPC said:


> @SilverStCloud  - She was much shinier when I first got her back in 2012. But,  I've used this bag so much, that most of shine faded. This bag was literally my work horse, my primary Bal that got used through a few winters with rain, slow and sleet and never babied. I still love it, but definitely don't use it as often as I did.


I love how much more beautiful your bag has become after all that use. I too have my trusty few workhorse Bal bags that have only grown lovelier, like my 08 Saddle Twiggy and 05 Black City. But since those early acquisitions, my collection has exploded and now I rotate all my bags, using a different one each day. Having said that, my workhorse bbags hold a very special place in my heart and are assured a spot in my permanent collection.


----------



## ksuromax

rx4dsoul said:


> Delicious color on your Day!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## Bisoux78

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhh, i soooooo LOVE charbon color (major brown lover here) especially w/ the gold hardware. Yours is killer!



Thanks luv...I think ANY color would look amazing with G21 HW! lol


----------



## jeanstohandbags

BPC said:


> My 2005 Chocolate city. It's seen better days, but I still love this bag. Perfect for our crappy weather here too.
> View attachment 3656359



What a delicious & beautiful bag, still looks amazing!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> '06 ink Twiggy out w/my funky plaid raincoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655777



Just beautiful, ink is so amazing!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Cassis Day with RGH plus bracelet and sandals, all Bal today



Can't believe I have never had Cassis as have loved this colour since it first came out.  And the rose gold is just the icing in the cake!


----------



## SilverStCloud

My ultra wrinkly 05 Rouge Theatre City is my beauteous companion for the day!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> My ultra wrinkly 05 Rouge Theatre City is my beauteous companion for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658343
> View attachment 3658344


I am in love with your wrinkly girl -- wow, she is so perfectly wrinkled and beautiful!!!


----------



## squidgee

SilverStCloud said:


> My ultra wrinkly 05 Rouge Theatre City is my beauteous companion for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658343
> View attachment 3658344



Excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor. This is literally the most beautiful red Bal I have ever seen! You're so lucky to have such a gorgeous oldie![emoji7]


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> My ultra wrinkly 05 Rouge Theatre City is my beauteous companion for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658343
> View attachment 3658344


She is truly a BEAUTY!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> '06 ink Twiggy out w/my funky plaid raincoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655777


Gorgeous!!!! Bals leather those old day is dreamy. Very cute raincoat, Kendie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> After staring at my RT First for about a month, I decided to finally debut it today.  Very happy to have found this little gem (from the best seller ever ).   Please excuse the sloppy bathroom/outfit -- still learning basic photography 101.


Stunning bag, IM. This red shade is TDF,  and very cute bag charm too. Totally BIG LOVE!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Bisoux78 said:


> Charbon City w/ G21 HW ❤️


What a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Cassis Day with RGH plus bracelet and sandals, all Bal today


Totally beautiful as always, ksuromax!!'


----------



## ksuromax

Black chevre City with iridescent hw+sandals+braselets


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> My ultra wrinkly 05 Rouge Theatre City is my beauteous companion for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658343
> View attachment 3658344


Bellissimo!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Totally beautiful as always, ksuromax!!'


thank you


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> Just beautiful, ink is so amazing!


Warm Thanks jeanstohandbags!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Bals leather those old day is dreamy. Very cute raincoat, Kendie!!!


Kind thanks sweetest!! That raincoat will be worn again today as we get more lovely rain! I forgot to mention it's reversible so i usually wear it with the plain tan side with plaid trim peeking through


----------



## BPC

SilverStCloud said:


> My ultra wrinkly 05 Rouge Theatre City is my beauteous companion for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658343
> View attachment 3658344


Beautiful!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Black chevre City with iridescent hw+sandals+braselets


Love this look.
Your bag looks like a deep, rich black.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Black chevre City with iridescent hw+sandals+braselets



I must say I melt every time I see your lovely iridescent city.  I have the violet, but would have much preferred the black.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SilverStCloud said:


> My ultra wrinkly 05 Rouge Theatre City is my beauteous companion for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658343
> View attachment 3658344



This is such an amazing bag on its own, let alone with all those delicious wrinkles!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Black chevre City with iridescent hw+sandals+braselets


I love this one so much!!  That hardware makes me smile everytime


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Stunning bag, IM. This red shade is TDF,  and very cute bag charm too. Totally BIG LOVE!!!



BIG THANKS for your BIG LOVE!   Have a great day A


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> My ultra wrinkly 05 Rouge Theatre City is my beauteous companion for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658343
> View attachment 3658344



Beautiful red! Leather looks amazing!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Black chevre City with iridescent hw+sandals+braselets



Love that bag, gorgeous![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BPC

My Cassis city, very soft leather.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Black chevre City with iridescent hw+sandals+braselets


Stunning look, k, from head to toe!!


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> My Cassis city, very soft leather.
> View attachment 3658716


That is just the most beautiful City!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Love this look.
> Your bag looks like a deep, rich black.


Thank you  
That's what it is


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning look, k, from head to toe!!


Thank you, Cherie


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Love that bag, gorgeous![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you, Sweetie


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this one so much!!  That hardware makes me smile everytime


Thank you, Darlin'! 
How i wish i could see your smile!!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> I must say I melt every time I see your lovely iridescent city.  I have the violet, but would have much preferred the black.


Thank you dearly


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> My Cassis city, very soft leather.
> View attachment 3658716


Such a pretty color!


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> That is just the most beautiful City!!!


Thank you. I now need the older Bals in burgundy colors..lol..


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty color!


Thank you. It's such a wearable color.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> My Cassis city, very soft leather.
> View attachment 3658716


She is a beauty!!! 
This colour goes so well with most of other colours, almost second black


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> My Cassis city, very soft leather.
> View attachment 3658716


So very Lovely!! Makes me sad I sold my cassis City....great pic of your beauty!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> She is a beauty!!!
> This colour goes so well with most of other colours, almost second black


Thank you, and yes, that's exactly it, almost a second black.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Black chevre City with iridescent hw+sandals+braselets



Looking chic as always dear one!! That blouse /top with flowers is very pretty! [emoji177][emoji8][emoji106]


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> So very Lovely!! Makes me sad I sold my cassis City....great pic of your beauty!


Thank you!
aww you sold it.. But that's ok, you have other gorgeous bags.


----------



## Kendie26

Coffee & clutch for work meeting w/my boss & partner


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> Coffee & clutch for work meeting w/my boss & partner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659028


Love this, and the charm is adorable. 
I think Bal makes the perfect clutches


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Coffee & clutch for work meeting w/my boss & partner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659028


Leather looks sooo yummmm...


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Looking chic as always dear one!! That blouse /top with flowers is very pretty! [emoji177][emoji8][emoji106]


Thank you!!


----------



## Jaidybug

BPC said:


> My Cassis city, very soft leather.
> View attachment 3658716



Love this colour!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Coffee & clutch for work meeting w/my boss & partner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659028



So beautiful, love that clutch!


----------



## BPC

Jaidybug said:


> Love this colour!


Me too!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Coffee & clutch for work meeting w/my boss & partner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659028


This anthracite (?) looks so classy and the leather looks so soft!  And the charm is just the perfect amount of pink to girl it up


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> Love this, and the charm is adorable.
> I think Bal makes the perfect clutches





ksuromax said:


> Leather looks sooo yummmm...





Jaidybug said:


> So beautiful, love that clutch!





Iamminda said:


> This anthracite (?) looks so classy and the leather looks so soft!  And the charm is just the perfect amount of pink to girl it up


Thank you kindly dearest Bal clan! I do love the grey. And yes, it's anthracite iamminda w/rose gold hardware. That's a (broken) juicy couture cupcake charm but i think i shoved the 2 pieces back into 1 another so the charm usually stays closed! I LOVE CUPCAKES!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Coffee & clutch for work meeting w/my boss & partner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659028


Love this clutch so much!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

07 Black City... one of my workhorse Cities that looks and feels more and more amazing with use.


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> 07 Black City... one of my workhorse Cities that looks and feels more and more amazing with use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659481



eye candy!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> 07 Black City... one of my workhorse Cities that looks and feels more and more amazing with use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659481


Always love seeing your beauties! You take such great pics of them!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Love this clutch so much!!!


Thank you sweet friend.....thinking of you today/have fun picking up you-know-who!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> 07 Black City... one of my workhorse Cities that looks and feels more and more amazing with use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659481



Lovely!!![emoji173]️


----------



## Candyfiend

My gray calfskin ombré City with light gold hardware. The calfskin is so durable, and I love the definition from the painted edging effect!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> 07 Black City... one of my workhorse Cities that looks and feels more and more amazing with use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659481


Another black beauty you got there!   So gorgeous with that hardware!


----------



## Iamminda

Candyfiend said:


> My gray calfskin ombré City with light gold hardware. The calfskin is so durable, and I love the definition from the painted edging effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659756


I like the look of this calfskin!   Very nice!


----------



## Jaidybug

Candyfiend said:


> My gray calfskin ombré City with light gold hardware. The calfskin is so durable, and I love the definition from the painted edging effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659756



Beautiful!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Candyfiend said:


> My gray calfskin ombré City with light gold hardware. The calfskin is so durable, and I love the definition from the painted edging effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659756


Very beautiful!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Black chevre City with iridescent hw+sandals+braselets


Just perfect, ksuromax!! I really love this bag and your outfit is so adorable!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Coffee & clutch for work meeting w/my boss & partner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659028


Wow, it's so classic, gorgeous and very adorable!!! I love it, Kendie! How come I don't remember you have this beauty?!!!(my bad memory)


----------



## Auvina15

Candyfiend said:


> My gray calfskin ombré City with light gold hardware. The calfskin is so durable, and I love the definition from the painted edging effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659756


Very pretty and unique!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Just perfect, ksuromax!! I really love this bag and your outfit is so adorable!!!


Thank you, Dearest Auvina


----------



## Gringach

Candyfiend said:


> My gray calfskin ombré City with light gold hardware. The calfskin is so durable, and I love the definition from the painted edging effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659756



Amazing bag


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Candyfiend said:


> My gray calfskin ombré City with light gold hardware. The calfskin is so durable, and I love the definition from the painted edging effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659756


great-looking bag, haven't seen it before. i like the color variations, very versatile


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wow, it's so classic, gorgeous and very adorable!!! I love it, Kendie! How come I don't remember you have this beauty?!!!(my bad memory)


Haha, NO your memory is great!! Probably because i don't use it much & only posted it probably twice max. I'm not sure it's right for me but I think this style looks so cool on others. Happy weekend my dearest!


----------



## Kendie26

Candyfiend said:


> My gray calfskin ombré City with light gold hardware. The calfskin is so durable, and I love the definition from the painted edging effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659756


Unbelievably GORGEOUS bag....I wanted this one when it came out. BIG BIG BIG LOVE & your pic of her is PHENOMENAL!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SilverStCloud said:


> 07 Black City... one of my workhorse Cities that looks and feels more and more amazing with use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659481



Wow, just beautiful!   My heart skipped a beat when I saw this because I sold my one of these and maybe I shouldn't have


----------



## hannalulu

Rouge theater first [emoji523][emoji173]


----------



## Iamminda

hannalulu said:


> Rouge theater first [emoji523][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661140


Looks great on you!!!


----------



## ksuromax

hannalulu said:


> Rouge theater first [emoji523][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661140


Great look head-to-toe


----------



## hannalulu

Aww thank you! You're so nice [emoji11]



Iamminda said:


> Looks great on you!!!





ksuromax said:


> Great look head-to-toe


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Cassis Day with RGH plus bracelet and sandals, all Bal today



Gorgeous colour!
It looks like here's something hiding behind your foot in that picture. Something with hairy or floppy ears?


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gorgeous colour!
> It looks like here's something hiding behind your foot in that picture. Something with hairy or floppy ears?


Lol  it's just a dry fallen leaf
thank you


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BPC said:


> Thank you. I was so excited about the sun today, and it hit 60 degrees F.. yay..lol
> 
> Yes, most of it is our yard. We do have neighbors on either side of the house, but the property is a decent size. Too bad we're only here on the weekends. Five days out of the week we're in the city, in a 1 bedroom apartment with no yard.


An apartment in NYC (where you can take your dogs window shopping for Balenciaga) and a gorgeous weekend place in "weekend" distance from the city sounds like the perfect arrangement to me


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Lol  it's just a dry fallen leaf
> thank you


OK, no little "wabbit" about to gnaw on designer shoes then 
I have this thing about refusing to wear glasses which is probably a really bad idea.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, no little "wabbit" about to gnaw on designer shoes then
> I have this thing about refusing to wear glasses which is probably a really bad idea.


----------



## Dextersmom

hannalulu said:


> Rouge theater first [emoji523][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661140


Beautiful!!!


----------



## seagullz

hannalulu said:


> Rouge theater first [emoji523][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661140


Hi hannalulu! I love your overall outfit get up matching with RT first! Enjoy ya!


----------



## hannalulu

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you [emoji1][emoji523]


----------



## hannalulu

seagullz said:


> Hi hannalulu! I love your overall outfit get up matching with RT first! Enjoy ya!



Thank you so much seagullz! So nice of you[emoji5][emoji523]


----------



## Iamminda

First day out with my Town -- and I love it!  I think this will soon become my favorite B.  Thanks for your encouragement and kind comments.  We are what we wear -- in this case, an aged beauty (lol).  Happy Monday y'all!


----------



## Kendie26

hannalulu said:


> Rouge theater first [emoji523][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661140



Looks awesome! Love it against white/cream colors. I used to have an RT first & it's just the sweetest bag [emoji177]Love your hair too![emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my Town -- and I love it!  I think this will soon become my favorite B.  Thanks for your encouragement and kind comments.  We are what we wear -- in this case, an aged beauty (lol).  Happy Monday y'all!



[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]Oooooh look at you girl, playing favorites with your newbie already [emoji23][emoji23][emoji106][emoji106][emoji122][emoji122]Love it!! Totally beautiful choice & no doubt it loves its Mama!


----------



## Kendie26

True Spring weather has hit our area so I love taking my pics outside...limited edition lizard embossed pink City.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> True Spring weather has hit our area so I love taking my pics outside...limited edition lizard embossed pink City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663238


I love this pretty pink girl!!  Indeed the perfect spring bag -- glad your winter weather is over.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my Town -- and I love it!  I think this will soon become my favorite B.  Thanks for your encouragement and kind comments.  We are what we wear -- in this case, an aged beauty (lol).  Happy Monday y'all!



Lovely bag- and a new favourite for you, fantastic feeling, isn't it  I was actually choosing between the Town and the City at first, but then I decided on the Proenza Schouler Pouch in black so the City being a bit larger than the Town I hope will suit me better size-wise.



Kendie26 said:


> True Spring weather has hit our area so I love taking my pics outside...limited edition lizard embossed pink City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663238



Gorgeous pink colour! I'm trying to think Konmari but there are just too many fabulous colours to add to a bag stash that spark joy


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I love this pretty pink girl!!  Indeed the perfect spring bag -- glad your winter weather is over.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely bag- and a new favourite for you, fantastic feeling, isn't it  I was actually choosing between the Town and the City at first, but then I decided on the Proenza Schouler Pouch in black so the City being a bit larger than the Town I hope will suit me better size-wise.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pink colour! I'm trying to think Konmari but there are just too many fabulous colours to add to a bag stash that spark joy


Thank you lovely ladies!
Ha SomethingGoodCanWork.....i am SUCH a slow reader, but i am ALMOST finished her book. I have a 2 week "stay-cation" in May/June & I plan on going gangbusters with getting rid of all sorts of stuff...i can't wait! That probably sounds so weird but I really am psyched!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks. Last year, I started with a black First (to test the water since I never liked black bags before).  Then about 6 months ago, I was choosing between a Black city and a different black Town but chose the City because it was an 05.  But I still wanted the B Town so here we are today--I now have a trio of Black Bbags (lol).  I saw that you just got a new B City but are tempted by a 04 City -- good luck deciding (that's a tough one). 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely bag- and a new favourite for you, fantastic feeling, isn't it  I was actually choosing between the Town and the City at first, but then I decided on the Proenza Schouler Pouch in black so the City being a bit larger than the Town I hope will suit me better size-wise.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you lovely ladies!
> Ha SomethingGoodCanWork.....i am SUCH a slow reader, but i am ALMOST finished her book. I have a 2 week "stay-cation" in May/June & I plan on going gangbusters with getting rid of all sorts of stuff...i can't wait! That probably sounds so weird but I really am psyched!


I still need to get this book (surprised DH didn't order it for me).  We should have some sort of group konmari club thread to encourage each other.  Of course it would help I read the book first instead of just thinking about reading it!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I still need to get this book (surprised DH didn't order it for me).  We should have some sort of group konmari club thread to encourage each other.  Of course it would help I read the book first instead of just thinking about reading it!!!


Well girl, it is an easy read....I do find it very interesting & worthwhile. When we moved to our current house, we donated lots of stuff & we called 1-800-got-junk, & after they left I had the most amazing feeling of elation. It was really a bizarre, yet cool cathartic experience!! Downsizing handbags will BY FAR be the hardest part


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my Town -- and I love it!  I think this will soon become my favorite B.  Thanks for your encouragement and kind comments.  We are what we wear -- in this case, an aged beauty (lol).  Happy Monday y'all!


A black Bal with rggh is one of all time favorite Bals. Congrats, I see why she would become a favorite.


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> True Spring weather has hit our area so I love taking my pics outside...limited edition lizard embossed pink City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663238



So pretty! Perfect bag for todays weather.


----------



## BPC

I have her book too. I got as far as the the step where she says something about introspection.. blah, blah and I stopped. I love the idea of her method, but I don't see why I need to get all psychoanalytical to achieve it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you lovely ladies!
> Ha SomethingGoodCanWork.....i am SUCH a slow reader, but i am ALMOST finished her book. I have a 2 week "stay-cation" in May/June & I plan on going gangbusters with getting rid of all sorts of stuff...i can't wait! That probably sounds so weird but I really am psyched!



It's not weird at all!!! That's exactly the effect she seems to have on most people who read her books (I'm listening to the audio book). Or just browse the internet for other people's experiences "Konmariing". It's very inspiring. To go all out new age-y, I think it's our souls longing for a lighter and cleaner load? We have moved a couple of times in just a couple of years and so I've had to sort of Konmari whether I've liked it or not. I just wish I had known about her method long ago because it would have meant a happier clearance of stuff I think. 

And I can just hear TPF hopefuls going "Yes Kendie, please go total Konmari gangbusters mode on your bag collection!!! We support you all the way to eBay!!!  I hope my sense of humour is coming through the right way here. I was just over on the forum were TPF:ers show their whole bag collections and there was someone jokingly wishing for a daughter to give her collection to and the outburst of daughterly aspirations among TPF:ers was just hilarious


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks.  I don't know why I was so reluctant to get anything other than RH for the longest time. Glad I branched out.  



BPC said:


> A black Bal with rggh is one of all time favorite Bals. Congrats, I see why she would become a favorite.



Now I am intrigued!  I would like to know what my mess/piles say about my issues (lol).   



BPC said:


> I have her book too. I got as far as the the step where she says something about introspection.. blah, blah and I stopped. I love the idea of her method, but I don't see why I need to get all psychoanalytical to achieve it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Thanks. Last year, I started with a black First (to test the water since I never liked black bags before).  Then about 6 months ago, I was choosing between a Black city and a different black Town but chose the City because it was an 05.  But I still wanted the B Town so here we are today--I now have a trio of Black Bbags (lol).  I saw that you just got a new B City but are tempted by a 04 City -- good luck deciding (that's a tough one).



A black bag is the perfect bag, so more black bags must be even "perfecter"  About the 2004 City I think I'll have to "let it go" because I really need an everyday City first and most. In case I don't like the new one I've bought I might reconsider if the 2004 is still available. Did you ever post a picture of your 2005 black City* Iamminda*? If you did I've probably already "liked" it but if not I'd love to see it


----------



## hannalulu

Kendie26 said:


> Looks awesome! Love it against white/cream colors. I used to have an RT first & it's just the sweetest bag [emoji177]Love your hair too![emoji7]



Aww thank you! You're so sweet! This was the first time I took her out [emoji4][emoji523] the color is lovely[emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> A black bag is the perfect bag, so more black bags must be even "perfecter"  About the 2004 City I think I'll have to "let it go" because I really need an everyday City first and most. In case I don't like the new one I've bought I might reconsider if the 2004 is still available. Did you ever post a picture of your 2005 black City* Iamminda*? If you did I've probably already "liked" it but if not I'd love to see it



That makes sense -- a new bag will probably wear better if you plan to use it everyday (or often enough). Can't wait to see it soon.  Yep, I posted mine most recently this January (you can search this thread using the phrase 05 and you will find mine in January).  .


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BPC said:


> I have her book too. I got as far as the the step where she says something about introspection.. blah, blah and I stopped. I love the idea of her method, but I don't see why I need to get all psychoanalytical to achieve it.



 
You don't! Just google others who have used the method and they pretty much lay out the method in a couple of easy steps so no need for psychoanalysis!

I think she is hilarious at times. Maybe some of that Japanese humour got lost in translation? I think the spark joy message is the most important one- whether it's for a long coveted bag that you've finally found/could afford or just an everyday joy for a common but super efficient carrot peeler that despite its lack of glamour makes a boring house hold job a lot easier.


----------



## BPC

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You don't! Just google others who have used the method and they pretty much lay out the method in a couple of easy steps so no need for psychoanalysis!
> 
> I think she is hilarious at times. Maybe some of that Japanese humour got lost in translation? I think the spark joy message is the most important one- whether it's for a long coveted bag that you've finally found/could afford or just an everyday joy for a common but super efficient carrot peeler that despite its lack of glamour makes a boring house hold job a lot easier.



If the introspection bit is part of the humor, yah, totally lost on me. I mean I didn't get any funny vibe at all, not even irony.. hmm.. 
Maybe I will take your advice and just google it..lol..


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my Town -- and I love it!  I think this will soon become my favorite B.  Thanks for your encouragement and kind comments.  We are what we wear -- in this case, an aged beauty (lol).  Happy Monday y'all!


I love it, IM!!  Thank you for posting shots of this beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> True Spring weather has hit our area so I love taking my pics outside...limited edition lizard embossed pink City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663238


So happy for you that you are getting some beautiful weather your way!! Your pink City is a major stunner, my friend!


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> So pretty! Perfect bag for todays weather.





BPC said:


> I have her book too. I got as far as the the step where she says something about introspection.. blah, blah and I stopped. I love the idea of her method, but I don't see why I need to get all psychoanalytical to achieve it.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You don't! Just google others who have used the method and they pretty much lay out the method in a couple of easy steps so no need for psychoanalysis!
> 
> I think she is hilarious at times. Maybe some of that Japanese humour got lost in translation? I think the spark joy message is the most important one- whether it's for a long coveted bag that you've finally found/could afford or just an everyday joy for a common but super efficient carrot peeler that despite its lack of glamour makes a boring house hold job a lot easier.


Thanks for the pink love BPC & I did chuckle at both of your comments on the Kondo book/technique! I'm sure it's not for everyone & hey, i think you can interpret some things the way they will work best for you & maybe not so literally as she says (although she may not like me saying that...haha!) I just like her overall concept & am excited to do the "purge!" (Even though I've sloooooowly been doing that the last year)


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> So happy for you that you are getting some beautiful weather your way!! Your pink City is a major stunner, my friend!


Thank you my beautiful friend! I know you appreciate pink as well


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I love it, IM!!  Thank you for posting shots of this beauty!


Thanks very much DM


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my Town -- and I love it!  I think this will soon become my favorite B.  Thanks for your encouragement and kind comments.  We are what we wear -- in this case, an aged beauty (lol).  Happy Monday y'all!


this looks great! i always liked the town better than the city but sold my three towns and some cities when i discovered i just really love firsts and clutches.


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this looks great! i always liked the town better than the city but sold my three towns and some cities when i discovered i just really love firsts and clutches.


Thanks .  I like the Town the best and then it's a toss up between the First (a tad small) and the City (a tad big).   I don't own any clutches being that I almost never dress up enough to use one .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my Town -- and I love it!  I think this will soon become my favorite B.  Thanks for your encouragement and kind comments.  We are what we wear -- in this case, an aged beauty (lol).  Happy Monday y'all!


Great score, IM!! she is definitely one of the best Bals combos, love all about it!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I don't own any clutches being that I almost never dress up enough to use one .


me neither  
i love their envelopes a lot, but i know i will never use it... 
when i DRESS UP i use my BV Knot
in other cases i do NOT dress up  too lazy 
but 'just in case' i have a TopShop one, been stashed in my closet for a year, as yet not a single time used. 
but it was a sale find, and it looks really funny, so it stays in.... just in case... who knows?....


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Great score, IM!! she is definitely one of the best Bals combos, love all about it!


Thanks K!  I do love it.  Now I want to scroll through your collection to see if you took a pic of your TopShop clutch .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K!  I do love it.  Now I want to scroll through your collection to see if you took a pic of your TopShop clutch .


Good question, let me know if i didn't, i will do it now


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my Town -- and I love it!  I think this will soon become my favorite B.  Thanks for your encouragement and kind comments.  We are what we wear -- in this case, an aged beauty (lol).  Happy Monday y'all!


A true beauty, glad you're loving it IM! 


Kendie26 said:


> True Spring weather has hit our area so I love taking my pics outside...limited edition lizard embossed pink City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663238


Lovely Kendie!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Good question, let me know if i didn't, i will do it now


Ok I lost track of time looking at your beautiful collection .  Don't think it is there unless you added it to a group shot (not sure if it's in your Bordeaux group shot, bottom right).


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> A true beauty, glad you're loving it IM!
> !


Thanks JB!  I am glad it worked out too (you never know with preloveds).


----------



## piosavsfan

Awkward picture but carrying Jaune Day.


----------



## Dextersmom

piosavsfan said:


> Awkward picture but carrying Jaune Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664124


Gorgeous color!!


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Awkward picture but carrying Jaune Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664124


OMG!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Ok I lost track of time looking at your beautiful collection .  Don't think it is there unless you added it to a group shot (not sure if it's in your Bordeaux group shot, bottom right).


It's in the right corner of black group


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Ok I lost track of time looking at your beautiful collection .  Don't think it is there unless you added it to a group shot (not sure if it's in your Bordeaux group shot, bottom right).


Here it is, its flap is lamb fur, very soft and fluffy


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Here it is, its flap is lamb fur, very soft and fluffy


Love it -- with the fur against the black!   I can totally picture you wearing it!   Thanks for posting it!   I hope you get to use it sometime.


----------



## Livia1

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my Town -- and I love it!  I think this will soon become my favorite B.  Thanks for your encouragement and kind comments. * We are what we wear -- in this case, an aged beauty (lol)*.  Happy Monday y'all!



 Too funny!
Your Town is gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Livia1 said:


> Too funny!
> Your Town is gorgeous!


Thank you .  We hope to see your hamilton again soon.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love it -- with the fur against the black!   I can totally picture you wearing it!   Thanks for posting it!   I hope you get to use it sometime.


Hopefully  shame to say, it still has a price tag attached 
Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using this Bal today[emoji3]


----------



## Weekend shopper

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my Town -- and I love it!  I think this will soon become my favorite B.  Thanks for your encouragement and kind comments.  We are what we wear -- in this case, an aged beauty (lol).  Happy Monday y'all!



Gorgeous Bal Congrats and enjoy


----------



## BPC

piosavsfan said:


> Awkward picture but carrying Jaune Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664124


Lovely. I think the color is so pretty.


----------



## BPC

Weekend shopper said:


> Using this Bal today[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3664372



ooh.. what a great brown. Which one is it?


----------



## Iamminda

Weekend shopper said:


> Gorgeous Bal Congrats and enjoy


Thanks WS.  Like your Bal (I am starting to like the giant hardware )


----------



## Weekend shopper

BPC said:


> ooh.. what a great brown. Which one is it?


Thank you  It is Chataigne


----------



## ksuromax

Weekend shopper said:


> Using this Bal today[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3664372


Look at this beauty!!!!!  she is stunning!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

ksuromax said:


> Look at this beauty!!!!!  she is stunning!!!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Weekend shopper said:


> Using this Bal today[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3664372


I love that color so much!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

piosavsfan said:


> Awkward picture but carrying Jaune Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664124


Lovely bright pop of colour! 


Weekend shopper said:


> Using this Bal today[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3664372


Lovely, leather looks fantastic!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely bright pop of colour!
> 
> Lovely, leather looks fantastic!


Thank you


----------



## seagullz

piosavsfan said:


> Awkward picture but carrying Jaune Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664124


WOW i love this yellow color! look like mustard...........now i feel like finding this color with GSH now..lol


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> Awkward picture but carrying Jaune Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664124


Your Day looks really good with that blue you are wearing.


----------



## Candyfiend

Balenciaga Padlock Nude Work S Bag! So excited to finally carry her - I had to wait for a few rain-free days.


----------



## Jaidybug

Candyfiend said:


> Balenciaga Padlock Nude Work S Bag! So excited to finally carry her - I had to wait for a few rain-free days.
> View attachment 3667149



Wow, that is a stunning bag! Love the blue colour!


----------



## chowlover2

Candyfiend said:


> Balenciaga Padlock Nude Work S Bag! So excited to finally carry her - I had to wait for a few rain-free days.
> View attachment 3667149


She's a beauty! I love that blue!


----------



## Iamminda

Candyfiend said:


> Balenciaga Padlock Nude Work S Bag! So excited to finally carry her - I had to wait for a few rain-free days.
> View attachment 3667149


What a beautiful bag -- and that color (wow)!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I gave my beloved Day an extensive treatment with leather honey , changed the strap and now we're fine


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> I gave my beloved Day an extensive treatment with leather honey , changed the strap and now we're fine


Looks brand new & i LOVE your strap...awesome!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Candyfiend said:


> Balenciaga Padlock Nude Work S Bag! So excited to finally carry her - I had to wait for a few rain-free days.
> View attachment 3667149


What a STUNNER....whoa that color!!! I was considering this style work bag a while ago....how do you like it? May i ask what you carry inside (i.e.- laptop,etc)


----------



## LostInBal

Pollie-Jean said:


> I gave my beloved Day an extensive treatment with leather honey , changed the strap and now we're fine


Verrrrry cool!!


----------



## ksuromax

Tomato 07 Work


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> Tomato 07 Work



Gorgeous! Need to get me a red Work too!


----------



## Jaidybug

Pollie-Jean said:


> I gave my beloved Day an extensive treatment with leather honey , changed the strap and now we're fine



The leather looks amazing!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Tomato 07 Work



Beautiful red![emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Tomato 07 Work


LOVE this Tomato beauty!!!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Gorgeous! Need to get me a red Work too!





Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful red![emoji173]️





Dextersmom said:


> LOVE this Tomato beauty!!!


thank you for the love


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Tomato 07 Work


Beautiful color!


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> I gave my beloved Day an extensive treatment with leather honey , changed the strap and now we're fine


Really like the way it looks with the chain strap--gives it a whole different vibe.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> Really like the way it looks with the chain strap--gives it a whole different vibe.


It's the leather strap from my black Papier Plate Bucket . You can't see it in the pic . This strap is so versatile, I'm using it with my wool and shearling cities too.
I love it


----------



## Auvina15

Candyfiend said:


> Balenciaga Padlock Nude Work S Bag! So excited to finally carry her - I had to wait for a few rain-free days.
> View attachment 3667149


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Tomato 07 Work


Amazing red, love it!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

My beloved 2009 black Twiggy !!!  The agneau leather gets better with time  !!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dmurphy1 said:


> My beloved 2009 black Twiggy !!!  The agneau leather gets better with time  !!



What a beauty![emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> My beloved 2009 black Twiggy !!!  The agneau leather gets better with time  !!


Beautiful--love that leather!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Thanks Iamminda and Jaidybug !!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> My beloved 2009 black Twiggy !!!  The agneau leather gets better with time  !!


Leather looks sooo smoooth....  lovely!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> Leather looks sooo smoooth....  lovely!


Thank you !!


----------



## chowlover2

Dmurphy1 said:


> My beloved 2009 black Twiggy !!!  The agneau leather gets better with time  !!


She is gorgeous!


----------



## iamleiya

A pop of color this time


----------



## Dmurphy1

chowlover2 said:


> She is gorgeous!


Thanks so much !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my new black city for the first time


----------



## BPC

Jaidybug said:


> What a beauty![emoji173]️


lovely. 


iamleiya said:


> A pop of color this time


beautiful red.


----------



## BPC

Pollie-Jean said:


> my new black city for the first time



great bag, great pic!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Tomato 07 Work


beautiful. such a gorgeous red.


----------



## Jaidybug

iamleiya said:


> A pop of color this time


Gorgeous![emoji173]️


Pollie-Jean said:


> my new black city for the first time


I love the City Bag in black, classic and beautiful [emoji175]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BPC said:


> great bag, great pic!


Thank you , my dear 



Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous![emoji173]️
> 
> I love the City Bag in black, classic and beautiful [emoji175]


Me too , so I needed the small black city too 
A girl needs different sizes for different occasions


----------



## Auvina15

Dmurphy1 said:


> My beloved 2009 black Twiggy !!!  The agneau leather gets better with time  !!


Absolutely gorgeous, the leather is tdf, seriously!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Pollie-Jean said:


> my new black city for the first time


Love it, looks so perfect on you!!!


----------



## Auvina15

iamleiya said:


> A pop of color this time


Beautiful red!!! would you mind sharing this stunning red shade name?


----------



## Iamminda

iamleiya said:


> A pop of color this time



This is a gorgeous red!!  What is this red?


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> my new black city for the first time


Beautiful city!  I agree with you about needing a black B in different sizes!!  (And probably different hardware and leather too).


----------



## iamleiya

Iamminda said:


> This is a gorgeous red!!  What is this red?



Thank you! 
Its the rouge cardinal color.


----------



## iamleiya

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful red!!! would you mind sharing this stunning red shade name?



Thank you so much! It's called the rouge cardinal in color


----------



## iamleiya

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous![emoji173]️
> 
> I love the City Bag in black, classic and beautiful [emoji175]


 
Thank you!


----------



## Jaidybug

Carried my Mimosa City Bag yesterday and today.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Jaidybug said:


> Carried my Mimosa City Bag yesterday and today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672559


What a fantastic yellow, makes me happy just looking at it


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Carried my Mimosa City Bag yesterday and today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672559


This is beautiful JB -- it is like carrying a small piece of sunshine!


----------



## piosavsfan

2008 Bubblegum Day with my Juicy Couture Cherry charm. Can't get the last pic to show up right side up, strange.


----------



## piosavsfan

Hopefully this works better


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> 2008 Bubblegum Day with my Juicy Couture Cherry charm. Can't get the last pic to show up right side up, strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672578
> View attachment 3672579
> View attachment 3672580


What a perfect bag for this lovely spring weather --- love this charm on this bag.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

piosavsfan said:


> Hopefully this works better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672587



Gorgeous Bubblegum, I've always admired this colour.....& your charm is just perfect on her!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Jaidybug said:


> Carried my Mimosa City Bag yesterday and today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672559



Wow!!!  This colour is going to brighten up even the darkest of days!


----------



## Auvina15

piosavsfan said:


> Hopefully this works better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672587


So lovely color and very adorable charm!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> Carried my Mimosa City Bag yesterday and today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672559


What a happy and gorgeous color, LOVE it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

I was wearing my fav bag last weekend but didn't get the chance to share it with my lovely friends here!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> I was wearing my fav bag last weekend but didn't get the chance to share it with my lovely friends here!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672648


This mini is so gorgeous and elegant!!  So glad you posted this eye candy for us .  Cute shoes too -- they look comfy and stylish.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Carried my Mimosa City Bag yesterday and today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672559


This is such a beautiful and happy bag, JB!! I love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I was wearing my fav bag last weekend but didn't get the chance to share it with my lovely friends here!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672648


You look so chic, Auvina!! I love your whole look!


----------



## Dextersmom

piosavsfan said:


> Hopefully this works better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672587


So sweet and pretty!


----------



## zestypasta

05 bubblegum...rarely carried...a very lucky find


----------



## zestypasta

^^^05 bubblegum...rarely carried...a very lucky find


----------



## chowlover2

zestypasta said:


> View attachment 3672668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05 bubblegum...rarely carried...a very lucky find


What a beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

zestypasta said:


> View attachment 3672668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05 bubblegum...rarely carried...a very lucky find


Wow it looks brand new !!  Such a pretty color.


----------



## piosavsfan

zestypasta said:


> View attachment 3672668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05 bubblegum...rarely carried...a very lucky find


It is so pretty!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> This mini is so gorgeous and elegant!!  So glad you posted this eye candy for us .  Cute shoes too -- they look comfy and stylish.





Dextersmom said:


> You look so chic, Auvina!! I love your whole look!


Thank you so much IM and DM, my dearest friends!!!


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Hopefully this works better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672587


Mouthwatering and droolworthy!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> I was wearing my fav bag last weekend but didn't get the chance to share it with my lovely friends here!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672648


Great look, dearest Auvina!!!


----------



## ksuromax

zestypasta said:


> View attachment 3672668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05 bubblegum...rarely carried...a very lucky find


Gorgeous pink!! looks like a perfect SS bag!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

zestypasta said:


> View attachment 3672668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05 bubblegum...rarely carried...a very lucky find



Loving all the Bubblegum coming out today!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Great look, dearest Auvina!!!


Thanks so much darling ksuromax!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> What a fantastic yellow, makes me happy just looking at it





Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful JB -- it is like carrying a small piece of sunshine!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow!!!  This colour is going to brighten up even the darkest of days!





Auvina15 said:


> What a happy and gorgeous color, LOVE it!!!





Dextersmom said:


> This is such a beautiful and happy bag, JB!! I love it!



Thank you so much ladies! It is truly a happy colour that makes me smile. [emoji2]


----------



## Jaidybug

piosavsfan said:


> 2008 Bubblegum Day with my Juicy Couture Cherry charm. Can't get the last pic to show up right side up, strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672578
> View attachment 3672579
> View attachment 3672580





piosavsfan said:


> Hopefully this works better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672587



Pretty pink! Cute charm too!


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> I was wearing my fav bag last weekend but didn't get the chance to share it with my lovely friends here!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672648



Lovely! Looks great on you!


----------



## Jaidybug

zestypasta said:


> View attachment 3672668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05 bubblegum...rarely carried...a very lucky find



Looks like it's in fantastic condition, leather looks amazing!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely! Looks great on you!


Thank you so much sweet Jaidybug!!!


----------



## zestypasta

Thank you so much.! I mostly stare at it. It was a mint find. I can't say enough about looking for the older bags, they are worth it!  Night and day with New ones, and this color was notorious for fading, thanks again. I may pull out a few more lovlies...this is the best thread !


----------



## ccbaggirl89

piosavsfan said:


> 2008 Bubblegum Day with my Juicy Couture Cherry charm. Can't get the last pic to show up right side up, strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672578
> View attachment 3672579
> View attachment 3672580


this is sooooo beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Carried my Mimosa City Bag yesterday and today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672559


SPECTACULAR....like you dear! Seriously, that is just so happy & vibrant!


----------



## Kendie26

piosavsfan said:


> 2008 Bubblegum Day with my Juicy Couture Cherry charm. Can't get the last pic to show up right side up, strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672578
> View attachment 3672579
> View attachment 3672580


Super cute w/ the charm....I adore this pink (I once had clutch this color) it's such a pretty,soothing color !


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I was wearing my fav bag last weekend but didn't get the chance to share it with my lovely friends here!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672648


Too fab for words!! Your mods ALWAYS please us BIGTIME! We need MORE dearest Auvina....you look amazing & I want your bag!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Too fab for words!! Your mods ALWAYS please us BIGTIME! We need MORE dearest Auvina....you look amazing & I want your bag!


Thank you so much sweetest Kendie, you are super kind!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much sweetest Kendie, you are super kind!!!



It's all true girl.., I only speak the truth! [emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Carried my Mimosa City Bag yesterday and today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672559


How on earth could i have missed this  ??????
it's absolutely fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## zestypasta

Today was so sunny, so I went with a sunny oldie...


----------



## zestypasta

...adore my 04 yellow...and still loving bubblegum so I used my 05 bubblegum makeup for the first time inside




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## Iamminda

zestypasta said:


> ...adore my 04 yellow...and still loving bubblegum so I used my 05 bubblegum makeup for the first time inside
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Two beauties you got there


----------



## muchstuff

zestypasta said:


> View attachment 3674804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was so sunny, so I went with a sunny oldie...


----------



## zestypasta

muchstuff said:


>


Aw..thanks love


----------



## zestypasta

Iamminda said:


> Two beauties you got there





muchstuff said:


>



Thanks so much!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

zestypasta said:


> View attachment 3674804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was so sunny, so I went with a sunny oldie...



Just beautiful, leather looks delicious & she's in such great condition!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

zestypasta said:


> ...adore my 04 yellow...and still loving bubblegum so I used my 05 bubblegum makeup for the first time inside
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Adorable!


----------



## clevercat

zestypasta said:


> ...adore my 04 yellow...and still loving bubblegum so I used my 05 bubblegum makeup for the first time inside
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



This was the colour of my very first Balenciaga. It's 

My bag du jour


----------



## Kendie26

clevercat said:


> This was the colour of my very first Balenciaga. It's
> 
> My bag du jour
> View attachment 3674978


Stunner alert!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Kendie26 said:


> Stunner alert!!!!





clevercat said:


> This was the colour of my very first Balenciaga. It's
> 
> My bag du jour
> View attachment 3674978


Oops I wasn't finished commenting in above post before my darn finger hit reply by accident on iPad...LOVE LOVE BIGGEST LOVE for this beauty clevercat!! Grey w/ gold hw  always sings to my heart! LOVELY pic!


----------



## clevercat

Kendie26 said:


> Oops I wasn't finished commenting in above post before my darn finger hit reply by accident on iPad...LOVE LOVE BIGGEST LOVE for this beauty clevercat!! Grey w/ gold hw  always sings to my heart! LOVELY pic!



Thank you, Kendie!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> SPECTACULAR....like you dear! Seriously, that is just so happy & vibrant!



Aw, thanks sweet Kendie[emoji5]


----------



## Jaidybug

zestypasta said:


> View attachment 3674804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was so sunny, so I went with a sunny oldie...





zestypasta said:


> ...adore my 04 yellow...and still loving bubblegum so I used my 05 bubblegum makeup for the first time inside
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



They are both beautiful colours!


----------



## Jaidybug

clevercat said:


> This was the colour of my very first Balenciaga. It's
> 
> My bag du jour
> View attachment 3674978



What a beauty![emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

zestypasta said:


> View attachment 3674804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was so sunny, so I went with a sunny oldie...





zestypasta said:


> ...adore my 04 yellow...and still loving bubblegum so I used my 05 bubblegum makeup for the first time inside
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


perfect spring couple


----------



## ksuromax

clevercat said:


> This was the colour of my very first Balenciaga. It's
> 
> My bag du jour
> View attachment 3674978


Bella!!


----------



## zestypasta

jeanstohandbags said:


> Just beautiful, leather looks delicious & she's in such great condition!



Thanks! I was very lucky. It just needed to be cleaned and conditioned, but no work done. The yellow from 04 occasionally wasn't dyed well, and you see some with black "cracks" in the dye on the handles, which indicates a poor initial dye job, so anyone buying one should look carefully for these tell tale signs of a poorly dyed bag. They show up on Ebay occasionally.



jeanstohandbags said:


> Adorable!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Iamminda

clevercat said:


> This was the colour of my very first Balenciaga. It's
> 
> My bag du jour
> View attachment 3674978


I love this beauty!


----------



## Conni618

zestypasta said:


> View attachment 3674804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was so sunny, so I went with a sunny oldie...


Yow!  That is the most beautiful 04 Yellow I've ever seen!


----------



## Auvina15

clevercat said:


> This was the colour of my very first Balenciaga. It's
> 
> My bag du jour
> View attachment 3674978


Love it, so classic and elegant!!!


----------



## clevercat

Jaidybug said:


> What a beauty![emoji7]





ksuromax said:


> Bella!!





Iamminda said:


> I love this beauty!





Auvina15 said:


> Love it, so classic and elegant!!!



Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

My 05 girl waiting patiently for me to take her out.  Happy Weekend my BFriends


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> My 05 girl waiting patiently for me to take her out.  Happy Weekend my BFriends


Just Beautiful !!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jaidybug said:


> Carried my Mimosa City Bag yesterday and today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672559


What an ansolutely beautiful piece of sunshine!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rx4dsoul

piosavsfan said:


> 2008 Bubblegum Day with my Juicy Couture Cherry charm. Can't get the last pic to show up right side up, strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672578
> View attachment 3672579
> View attachment 3672580


Sweet bubblegum! I had this in the First...I loved the color but the size was no longer working for me and I gave it to my brother's girlfriend. She loves it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> My 05 girl waiting patiently for me to take her out.  Happy Weekend my BFriends


Gorgeous black beauty!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> My 05 girl waiting patiently for me to take her out.  Happy Weekend my BFriends


She is just too gorgeous!!! Every time I see this beauty, my heart just skip a beat, nothing beats the oldie leather!!! Very adorable charm too, IM!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much .  


Dmurphy1 said:


> Just Beautiful !!!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous black beauty!!!





Auvina15 said:


> She is just too gorgeous!!! Every time I see this beauty, my heart just skip a beat, nothing beats the oldie leather!!! Very adorable charm too, IM!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> My 05 girl waiting patiently for me to take her out.  Happy Weekend my BFriends


TOTAL PERFECTION!!! What an awesome pic showing her true beauty!! I would so love to sit mine right next to yours & compare them as they obviously are so similar being the same bag but yet seeing the veiny leather differences would be cool!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> TOTAL PERFECTION!!! What an awesome pic showing her true beauty!! I would so love to sit mine right next to yours & compare them as they obviously are so similar being the same bag but yet seeing the veiny leather differences would be cool!


Thanks K!   We would love to see your gorgeous Black City too -- it has been too long!!


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> My 05 girl waiting patiently for me to take her out.  Happy Weekend my BFriends


Gorgeous bag, gorgeous leather. 

Must of been a flashback weekend, as I also used my 2005 Bal, my olive Work. 2005 leather is just beautiful.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Gorgeous bag, gorgeous leather.
> 
> Must of been a flashback weekend, as I also used my 2005 Bal, my olive Work. 2005 leather is just beautiful.
> View attachment 3676592


Thanks.  This olive color is just gorgeous!  Yeah for oldies!


----------



## oliviamaurice

small city in gris fossile


----------



## Iamminda

oliviamaurice said:


> small city in gris fossile
> View attachment 3676791



Good to see you OM .  What a pretty bag!  I should really consider the small city again (last summer, I was choosing between it and the Town but chose the Town.).  It looks really good on you.  I think you have a Town (in UV?) -- do you like one or the other better or just different?  Thx.


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> My 05 girl waiting patiently for me to take her out.  Happy Weekend my BFriends



Gorgeous black beauty IM! Love the bag charms too!


----------



## Jaidybug

BPC said:


> Gorgeous bag, gorgeous leather.
> 
> Must of been a flashback weekend, as I also used my 2005 Bal, my olive Work. 2005 leather is just beautiful.
> View attachment 3676592



Love that green, beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous black beauty IM! Love the bag charms too!


Thanks very much JB


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> Gorgeous bag, gorgeous leather.
> 
> Must of been a flashback weekend, as I also used my 2005 Bal, my olive Work. 2005 leather is just beautiful.
> View attachment 3676592


LOVE it!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

BPC said:


> Gorgeous bag, gorgeous leather.
> 
> Must of been a flashback weekend, as I also used my 2005 Bal, my olive Work. 2005 leather is just beautiful.
> View attachment 3676592



Love your 05 Olive Work   Lol it is a flasback weekend since I am also using an 05 Black City at the moment!


----------



## ksuromax

My one&only black City


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> My 05 girl waiting patiently for me to take her out.  Happy Weekend my BFriends


this is too beautiful for words!! Leather is TDF!


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Gorgeous bag, gorgeous leather.
> 
> Must of been a flashback weekend, as I also used my 2005 Bal, my olive Work. 2005 leather is just beautiful.
> View attachment 3676592


 i admire this leather!!!  absolutely amazing!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> My one&only black City



Love this bag of yours so much!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> My one&only black City



I love it !!  Please don't stop posting pics of her !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

oliviamaurice said:


> small city in gris fossile
> View attachment 3676791


Love your style  and the bag too , of course !


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> this is too beautiful for words!! Leather is TDF!


Thanks so much!!   I love love love your Black City!!!   Looking at that rainbow hardware makes me happy .


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> My one&only black City



That bag is so stunning with that hardware! Love it![emoji173]️ [emoji304]


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> My one&only black City


What a special beauty!!!


----------



## oliviamaurice

Iamminda said:


> Good to see you OM .  What a pretty bag!  I should really consider the small city again (last summer, I was choosing between it and the Town but chose the Town.).  It looks really good on you.  I think you have a Town (in UV?) -- do you like one or the other better or just different?  Thx.


Thank you Iamminda. So happy you chose the Town. I might rely your question with bias. My shape/design preference always goes with the Town > the Mini Pompon > the Day > the First >the City. The shape of city is too "cuboid" for me. But In terms of function I equally love the Town and the S city. Colours and shapes make Bbags so interesting that it's a good idea to re-consider the S city.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Love your style  and the bag too , of course !


Thank you. I love your style too, especially your colour plate.


----------



## Iamminda

oliviamaurice said:


> Thank you Iamminda. So happy you chose the Town. I might rely your question with bias. My shape/design preference always goes with the Town > the Mini Pompon > the Day > the First >the City. The shape of city is too "cuboid" for me. But In terms of function I equally love the Town and the S city. Colours and shapes make Bbags so interesting that it's a good idea to re-consider the S city.


Thank you kindly for your answer OM .  I think my favorite is the Town too.  After that, it is about equal with the First, the City and the Day.  I have not tried the Pompon (not sure if I would like the drawstring closure).  Perhaps I should look into a S City before my next purchase.  Thanks again.


----------



## Dextersmom

Monday with my Metal Plate City.


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love it !!  Please don't stop posting pics of her !!





Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much!!   I love love love your Black City!!!   Looking at that rainbow hardware makes me happy .





Jaidybug said:


> That bag is so stunning with that hardware! Love it![emoji173]️ [emoji304]





Dextersmom said:


> What a special beauty!!!


Thank you, my Dearest Bal friends


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my Metal Plate City.
> View attachment 3677467
> View attachment 3677469


Love this bag and love your whole look!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my Metal Plate City.
> View attachment 3677467
> View attachment 3677469


Two gorgeous girls!!!   You know how I feel about this bag -- my dream Bbag!   Hope your Monday is a good one.


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> My one&only black City


HUGE LOVE here, my favorite Bal of yours!'n


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my Metal Plate City.
> View attachment 3677467
> View attachment 3677469


Gorgeous bag!!! I still remember how wonderful buttery when I got to touch it in store!!!


----------



## Auvina15

BPC said:


> Gorgeous bag, gorgeous leather.
> 
> Must of been a flashback weekend, as I also used my 2005 Bal, my olive Work. 2005 leather is just beautiful.
> View attachment 3676592


Very beautiful neutral color, love it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

oliviamaurice said:


> small city in gris fossile
> View attachment 3676791


What a beauty!!! I really like the size of this bag as well!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my Metal Plate City.
> View attachment 3677467
> View attachment 3677469



I love the look of this bag, beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> I love the look of this bag, beautiful!





ksuromax said:


> Love this bag and love your whole look!





Iamminda said:


> Two gorgeous girls!!!   You know how I feel about this bag -- my dream Bbag!   Hope your Monday is a good one.





Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!! I still remember how wonderful buttery when I got to touch it in store!!!


Thank you, darling Bal beauties!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Same bag, different look


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Same bag, different look


You look so pretty today!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Same bag, different look


Such a pretty look!  I love it all -- your bag with the macaron charm, dress, scarf, and last but not least, your gorgeous hair .


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty today!





Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty look!  I love it all -- your bag with the macaron charm, dress, scarf, and last but not least, your gorgeous hair .


thank you, Lovelies!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Same bag, different look



Great look today, gorgeous scarf and bag!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Same bag, different look


Absolutely a head turner!!!! Fantastic scarf and you look so stylish and fabulous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely a head turner!!!! Fantastic scarf and you look so stylish and fabulous!!!


Thank you


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Same bag, different look


Lovely styling- again


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely styling- again


Thank you


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Two gorgeous girls!!!   You know how I feel about this bag -- my dream Bbag!   Hope your Monday is a good one.


I don't know where you are *Iamminda* but here's one in the UK:
https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/103880/balenciaga-city-bag


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I don't know where you are *Iamminda* but here's one in the UK:
> https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/103880/balenciaga-city-bag


Thanks very much .   I am in the US and I am actually wanting this in the Town size.   The funny thing is that I have been thinking about this bag since last summer and have bought 3 Bbags since then (including my 05 Black City).   Now that I can finally admit I want it, I have no purse fund left .  If one is available when I have enough purse fund, then I will definitely get it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Thanks very much .   I am in the US and I am actually wanting this in the Town size.   The funny thing is that I have been thinking about this bag since last summer and have bought 3 Bbags since then (including my 05 Black City).   Now that I can finally admit I want it, I have no purse fund left .  If one is available when I have enough purse fund, then I will definitely get it.


I wasn't sure Balenciaga still made them and you don't see them very often on resale sites so just wanted to let you know it was there. I didn't even know they made them in the Town size  The leather looks fantastic so may your purse fund prosper soon


----------



## zestypasta

Conni618 said:


> Yow!  That is the most beautiful 04 Yellow I've ever seen!



Thank you love...wonder woman wonders what's next?


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

of my Bal bags this is by far my Fave [emoji7][emoji7][emoji119]


----------



## Dextersmom

Vivi_BalGal said:


> View attachment 3680887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of my Bal bags this is by far my Fave [emoji7][emoji7][emoji119]


Gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

Vivi_BalGal said:


> View attachment 3680887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of my Bal bags this is by far my Fave [emoji7][emoji7][emoji119]


Yes she's a beauty, gorgeous classic!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Vivi_BalGal said:


> View attachment 3680887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of my Bal bags this is by far my Fave [emoji7][emoji7][emoji119]


This is beautiful--I am really liking the ME look.  Cles twin


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Jaidybug

Vivi_BalGal said:


> View attachment 3680887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of my Bal bags this is by far my Fave [emoji7][emoji7][emoji119]



What a beauty![emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Beautiful! Looks great on you!


----------



## Auvina15

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Absolutely beautiful!!! I really love its color!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


>


That's beautiful!


----------



## StefaniJoy

At work with my ME! I adore this bag so much. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful! Looks great on you!





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!! I really love its color!!!





Iamminda said:


> That's beautiful!



Thank you, ladies


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> At work with my ME! I adore this bag so much. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682126





Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my Metal Plate City.
> View attachment 3677467
> View attachment 3677469





ksuromax said:


> Same bag, different look





Vivi_BalGal said:


> View attachment 3680887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of my Bal bags this is by far my Fave [emoji7][emoji7][emoji119]





Pollie-Jean said:


>


Wow, LOVE ALL of the pics of your gorgeous bags & you fine ladies!! I was away on business this week & just catching up now. Happy weekend to you all...missed my Bal lovelies!


----------



## HeatherL

[emoji173]️


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Lovely


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, LOVE ALL of the pics of your gorgeous bags & you fine ladies!! I was away on business this week & just catching up now. Happy weekend to you all...missed my Bal lovelies!


Welcome home, sweet friend.


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> At work with my ME! I adore this bag so much. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682126


Beautiful ME!!!


----------



## Iamminda

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3683052
> 
> View attachment 3683053
> 
> [emoji173]️


Lovely color!


----------



## Kendie26

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3683052
> 
> View attachment 3683053
> 
> [emoji173]️


Bal makes the best blues....i love your CIty & great pics HeatherL!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Welcome home, sweet friend.


Thanks so much my Lovely


----------



## HeatherL

Kendie26 said:


> Bal makes the best blues....i love your CIty & great pics HeatherL!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Out at lunch today with my only amethyst jewel.


----------



## HeatherL

Iamminda said:


> Out at lunch today with my only amethyst jewel.



Love this color & the charms looks great on this!  Beautiful combination!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Out at lunch today with my only amethyst jewel.


I totally forgot you have this beauty, so bad of me!!! It's lovely, gorgeous vibrant color!!!! Happy weekend my dearest!!!


----------



## Auvina15

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3683052
> 
> View attachment 3683053
> 
> [emoji173]️


It's so beautiful neutral color!!!


----------



## Auvina15

StefaniJoy said:


> At work with my ME! I adore this bag so much. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682126


What a gorgeous bag!!!! I really adore your heels too!


----------



## HeatherL

Auvina15 said:


> It's so beautiful neutral color!!!



Thanks!!  The color (and bag itself) actually reminds me of a favorite pair of comfy jeans!!  I have yet to find this color to clash with anything in my wardrobe!  I just love everything about this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much ladies .  Hope you have a great weekend too.  


HeatherL said:


> Love this color & the charms looks great on this!  Beautiful combination!!





Auvina15 said:


> I totally forgot you have this beauty, so bad of me!!! It's lovely, gorgeous vibrant color!!!! Happy weekend my dearest!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Out at lunch today with my only amethyst jewel.


What a special beauty, IM!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Out at lunch today with my only amethyst jewel.



Wow, just beautiful, and the charms are just perfect on this colour!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3683052
> 
> View attachment 3683053
> 
> [emoji173]️



Lovely pics & very pretty colour - do you know that actual name of the colour?


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you kindly 


Dextersmom said:


> What a special beauty, IM!!!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, just beautiful, and the charms are just perfect on this colour!


----------



## HeatherL

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lovely pics & very pretty colour - do you know that actual name of the colour?



Thank you & yes, it's Jacynthe from F/W 2012.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Out at lunch today with my only amethyst jewel.


This color makes my heart sing.....it's really astonishingly beautiful. I remember when you got her. A true masterpiece bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Work in Pewter from 2005 Holidays + BV espadrilles


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Out at lunch today with my only amethyst jewel.


Showstopper gorgeous bag and colour *Iamminda! 
*
I really want a pink Bal too! *having out of control bag greed*


----------



## Livia1

Iamminda said:


> Out at lunch today with my only amethyst jewel.



What an appropriate name for this gorgeous colour!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter from 2005 Holidays + BV espadrilles


What a beauty this is  !!! Looks great with your shoes too !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Beautiful bag and photo !!! For some reason, your photos always seem to capture the Bal vibe to me  !!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter from 2005 Holidays + BV espadrilles


Dazzling us with your accessorising skills again  Perfect Bal colour/shade with your silver jewellery and shoes


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter from 2005 Holidays + BV espadrilles


That pewter color is DIVINE!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3683052
> 
> View attachment 3683053
> 
> [emoji173]️


Treat for the eyes!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Out at lunch today with my only amethyst jewel.


jaw droppingly beautiful!!!!


----------



## HeatherL

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter from 2005 Holidays + BV espadrilles



This looks so scrumptious and the color is amazing!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> What a beauty this is  !!! Looks great with your shoes too !!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Dazzling us with your accessorising skills again  Perfect Bal colour/shade with your silver jewellery and shoes





Kendie26 said:


> That pewter color is DIVINE!!!!





HeatherL said:


> This looks so scrumptious and the color is amazing!


Thanks a lot, my Bal friends  
i was running errands and popped in to the post office to collect my small goodies, will share them a tad later


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter from 2005 Holidays + BV espadrilles



 This is such a beautiful bag & love how you have styled it with the black & silver!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter from 2005 Holidays + BV espadrilles


I love this look, ksuromax!!!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is such a beautiful bag & love how you have styled it with the black & silver!





Dextersmom said:


> I love this look, ksuromax!!!


thank you, my friends


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter from 2005 Holidays + BV espadrilles


What a beauty!  I don't remember this one  It's perfectly paired with your BV shoes.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!  I don't remember this one  It's perfectly paired with your BV shoes.


Thank you IM, i got it in January and was wearing with xmas charms all post NY week...


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies!  Hope you are enjoying your Sunday!   And SGCW -- I hope you get a pink one after a black one



Kendie26 said:


> This color makes my heart sing.....it's really astonishingly beautiful. I remember when you got her. A true masterpiece bag!





Livia1 said:


> What an appropriate name for this gorgeous colour!





ksuromax said:


> jaw droppingly beautiful!!!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Showstopper gorgeous bag and colour *Iamminda!
> *
> I really want a pink Bal too! *having out of control bag greed*


----------



## Kendie26

Papier Mini A4 zip around...[emoji177]this baby!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Indoor & outdoor ...certain light makes it look more pinkish but it's truly the perfect nude blush [emoji4]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Papier Mini A4 zip around...[emoji177]this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684186
> View attachment 3684187
> View attachment 3684188
> 
> Indoor & outdoor ...certain light makes it look more pinkish but it's truly the perfect nude blush [emoji4]


Wow, what a chameleon !!! Beautiful Kendie  !!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow, what a chameleon !!! Beautiful Kendie  !!!


Many Thanks my dear sweetness, PA girlfriend!!! How the heck are you now that we made it through winter?!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Papier Mini A4 zip around...[emoji177]this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684186
> View attachment 3684187
> View attachment 3684188
> 
> Indoor & outdoor ...certain light makes it look more pinkish but it's truly the perfect nude blush [emoji4]


Love this little beauty!  Glad to have you back from your work trip (how dare your clients take you away from us?  Lol).


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Papier Mini A4 zip around...[emoji177]this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684186
> View attachment 3684187
> View attachment 3684188
> 
> Indoor & outdoor ...certain light makes it look more pinkish but it's truly the perfect nude blush [emoji4]


Yes, it really looks like two different bags. And I love your cardie! It looks amazingly soft both in colour and "feel"


----------



## HeatherL

Kendie26 said:


> Papier Mini A4 zip around...[emoji177]this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684186
> View attachment 3684187
> View attachment 3684188
> 
> Indoor & outdoor ...certain light makes it look more pinkish but it's truly the perfect nude blush [emoji4]



This is such a beautiful bag & the perfect neutral.  So pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Papier Mini A4 zip around...[emoji177]this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684186
> View attachment 3684187
> View attachment 3684188
> 
> Indoor & outdoor ...certain light makes it look more pinkish but it's truly the perfect nude blush [emoji4]


What a beautiful chameleon!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Papier Mini A4 zip around...[emoji177]this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684186
> View attachment 3684187
> View attachment 3684188
> 
> Indoor & outdoor ...certain light makes it look more pinkish but it's truly the perfect nude blush [emoji4]



Absolutely gorgeous & love the way the colour appears different depending on the light!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much ladies!  Hope you are enjoying your Sunday!   And SGCW -- I hope you get a pink one after a black one


Thank you   The only thing is... besides a pink one I want a red one and a blue one too. I'm sort of Konmari-ing my bag collection in the reverse


----------



## charlie_c

Kendie26 said:


> Papier Mini A4 zip around...[emoji177]this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684186
> View attachment 3684187
> View attachment 3684188
> 
> Indoor & outdoor ...certain light makes it look more pinkish but it's truly the perfect nude blush [emoji4]



What a gorgeous and versatile color! Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Papier Mini A4 zip around...[emoji177]this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684186
> View attachment 3684187
> View attachment 3684188
> 
> Indoor & outdoor ...certain light makes it look more pinkish but it's truly the perfect nude blush [emoji4]


She is uber feminine and beautiful!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Papier Mini A4 zip around...[emoji177]this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684186
> View attachment 3684187
> View attachment 3684188
> 
> Indoor & outdoor ...certain light makes it look more pinkish but it's truly the perfect nude blush [emoji4]


Wow this is so gorgeous, Kendie!!! I'm so surprised its color changes very different and beautifully  either light!!!! And it looks really lovely on you, just perfect! LOVE IT!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter from 2005 Holidays + BV espadrilles


I've suddenly fallen in love with pewter 



Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful bag and photo !!! For some reason, your photos always seem to capture the Bal vibe to me  !!



Thank you, Dmurphy
That's really a huge compliment


----------



## ksuromax

Work. Pewter. 2005
Just look at this bold shine in the


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> I've suddenly fallen in love with pewter


Thanks  me too


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Love this little beauty!  Glad to have you back from your work trip (how dare your clients take you away from us?  Lol).





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes, it really looks like two different bags. And I love your cardie! It looks amazingly soft both in colour and "feel"





HeatherL said:


> This is such a beautiful bag & the perfect neutral.  So pretty!





Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful chameleon!!!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Absolutely gorgeous & love the way the colour appears different depending on the light!





charlie_c said:


> What a gorgeous and versatile color! Congrats!





ksuromax said:


> She is uber feminine and beautiful!





Auvina15 said:


> Wow this is so gorgeous, Kendie!!! I'm so surprised its color changes very different and beautifully  either light!!!! And it looks really lovely on you, just perfect! LOVE IT!!


Wow, Thanks so much to ALL of you sweet friends!! I sincerely appreciate your kind comments/compliments! Hugs to you all


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Work. Pewter. 2005
> Just look at this bold shine in the


Delicious!!


----------



## clevercat

Kendie26 said:


> Papier Mini A4 zip around...[emoji177]this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684186
> View attachment 3684187
> View attachment 3684188
> 
> Indoor & outdoor ...certain light makes it look more pinkish but it's truly the perfect nude blush [emoji4]



Ooh  what a beautiful chameleon!


----------



## Kendie26

clevercat said:


> Ooh  what a beautiful chameleon!


Kind thanks dear clevercat! It is my fave color of all my Bals Your avatar kitty is so darling & ALWAYS makes me smile


----------



## clevercat

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks dear clevercat! It is my fave color of all my Bals Your avatar kitty is so darling & ALWAYS makes me smile



Aww thank you. That's Murphy the Maniac. It's his eighth year adoptiversary this weekend...he's come a long way from that sad little scrap I first saw lounging in a pen at Battersea...


----------



## Kendie26

clevercat said:


> Aww thank you. That's Murphy the Maniac. It's his eighth year adoptiversary this weekend...he's come a long way from that sad little scrap I first saw lounging in a pen at Battersea...


He's a lucky little guy to have such a wonderful, kind Mom! Happy 8th adoptiversary!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Work. Pewter. 2005
> Just look at this bold shine in the


Dazzling gorgeous shine! 
But is it the hardware or the leather (or both) that's called Pewter?


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Dazzling gorgeous shine!
> But is it the hardware or the leather (or both) that's called Pewter?


Leather
the hw is silver


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

clevercat said:


> Aww thank you. That's Murphy the Maniac. It's his eighth year adoptiversary this weekend...he's come a long way from that sad little scrap I first saw lounging in a pen at Battersea...


Kitty adoptiversary, that is incredibly cute! I don't have cats now but we had a couple when I was growing up. All of which adopted _us_. Cats are very good at that and you really don't have a lot of say in it. They just move in, start sleeping in your bread baskets, preferably on their backs in the baguette basket, climb any table cloth to steal shrimps right out of your hands and treat the Christmas tree like it's their private amusement park.  Ah, the memories  Happy adoptiversary Murphy and clevercat


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Many Thanks my dear sweetness, PA girlfriend!!! How the heck are you now that we made it through winter?!


Doing well Kendie, just waiting for it to warm up a bit !!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Work. Pewter. 2005
> Just look at this bold shine in the


I think I love the color more today than yesterday if that is even possible!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter from 2005 Holidays + BV espadrilles


They are the perfect pair, love them!!! Your shoes are killers, my dear friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I think I love the color more today than yesterday if that is even possible!!!





Auvina15 said:


> They are the perfect pair, love them!!! Your shoes are killers, my dear friend!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Out at lunch today with my only amethyst jewel.



That colour is so beautiful IM![emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> That colour is so beautiful IM![emoji7]


Thanks so much JB


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Papier Mini A4 zip around...[emoji177]this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684186
> View attachment 3684187
> View attachment 3684188
> 
> Indoor & outdoor ...certain light makes it look more pinkish but it's truly the perfect nude blush [emoji4]



So pretty and feminine [emoji175]


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Work. Pewter. 2005
> Just look at this bold shine in the



Love that colour, looks beautiful and so versatile!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> So pretty and feminine [emoji175]


Smooches & warm thanks dearest JB!


----------



## ksuromax

A bit more girlie look today


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> A bit more girlie look today


Super gorgeous!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> A bit more girlie look today


So pretty and girly indeed .


----------



## Dextersmom

Classic black City today.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Classic black City today.
> View attachment 3686315


Bella!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Classic black City today.
> View attachment 3686315


Gorgeous bag, my pretty lady


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Classic black City today.
> View attachment 3686315


I'm always so excited to see this classic beauty, and you look fabulous my dear friend!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> A bit more girlie look today


Love this shot, gorgeous scarf!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> A bit more girlie look today



Very pretty!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Classic black City today.
> View attachment 3686315



Perfection![emoji173]️


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Classic black City today.
> View attachment 3686315



Perfect bag & look!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Perfect bag & look!





ksuromax said:


> Bella!!!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag, my pretty lady





Auvina15 said:


> I'm always so excited to see this classic beauty, and you look fabulous my dear friend!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Perfection![emoji173]️


Thank you all, my generous and kind Bal beauties!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Pewter Work and bracelet today with a new shawl


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Pewter Work and bracelet today with a new shawl


Beautiful look -- I love the way you are wearing the scarf (really add something special to your little black dress ).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look -- I love the way you are wearing the scarf (really add something special to your little black dress ).


Thank you, sweetie  
actually it's a skirt and spaghetti top, and my shawl is perfectly covering my bare shoulders without making me steam


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Pewter Work and bracelet today with a new shawl



Love your whole look today K, the shawl is beautiful and goes so well with your bag


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Pewter Work and bracelet today with a new shawl


What a beautiful look!!  You look amazing!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful look!!  You look amazing!


 thank you, Darling!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Pewter Work and bracelet today with a new shawl


So FABULOUS!!! Love how you put belt on over the shawl....tres chic Bella!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> So FABULOUS!!! Love how you put belt on over the shawl....tres chic Bella!


Merci bien, Cherie


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Pewter Work and bracelet today with a new shawl


I'd love that in a Day bag!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'd love that in a Day bag!


I'd kill for this in a Day bag....


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I'd kill for this in a Day bag....


Have you ever seen one?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Have you ever seen one?


No, never  
I can't even recall seeing it anywhere in older posts


----------



## ksuromax

OMG!!! Googled it ....


----------



## Prada_Princess

ksuromax said:


> Here it is, its flap is lamb fur, very soft and fluffy


Beautiful!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Pewter Work and bracelet today with a new shawl


So beautiful, totally love this whole look!!!


----------



## shayna07

My beautiful smushy black city! Love this classic!


----------



## Iamminda

shayna07 said:


> My beautiful smushy black city! Love this classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688274
> 
> View attachment 3688276


Beautiful!!  Nothing better than this classic beauty.


----------



## ksuromax

shayna07 said:


> My beautiful smushy black city! Love this classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688274
> 
> View attachment 3688276


Stunning!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shayna07 said:


> My beautiful smushy black city! Love this classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688274
> 
> View attachment 3688276


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> OMG!!! Googled it ....


Well that's bloody gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Well that's bloody gorgeous!


Yeah  
Such a shame i am so very late for this party


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Yeah
> Such a shame i am so very late for this party


Something else to hunt for!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Something else to hunt for!


Looking at my Work i reckon the Day will not be possible to find in money worth condition
That one on Yooji's sold a while ago was already with heavy signs of wear, metallic sheen peeled/rubbed off, so now after even more time past i highly doubt there's any left in good shape
But who knows???? .....


----------



## Kendie26

shayna07 said:


> My beautiful smushy black city! Love this classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688274
> 
> View attachment 3688276


Phenomenal.....it's THE quintessential Bal bag in my book/imho....LOVE! Great pics!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Looking at my Work i reckon the Day will not be possible to find in money worth condition
> That one on Yooji's sold a while ago was already with heavy signs of wear, metallic sheen peeled/rubbed off, so now after even more time past i highly doubt there's any left in good shape
> But who knows???? .....


Yeah, that would be the issue...even if you did find one in good condition you'd have to be fairly careful with it, and I'm not that person


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yeah, that would be the issue...even if you did find one in good condition you'd have to be fairly careful with it, and I'm not that person


Me neither


----------



## jeanstohandbags

shayna07 said:


> My beautiful smushy black city! Love this classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688274
> 
> View attachment 3688276



Perfect choice & beautiful!


----------



## CoffeeNut

Day out with my Gris Chartreux First Bag. It's the perfect size for my slight frame


----------



## jeanstohandbags

CoffeeNut said:


> View attachment 3689088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day out with my Gris Chartreux First Bag. It's the perfect size for my slight frame



I love this colour, it has been on my radar since I first saw it - love it with the classic silver hardware!


----------



## Kendie26

CoffeeNut said:


> View attachment 3689088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day out with my Gris Chartreux First Bag. It's the perfect size for my slight frame


Wow, what. Fantastic pic & bag! Your pic captures its true beauty & I soooooooo LOVE this color!


----------



## CoffeeNut

jeanstohandbags said:


> I love this colour, it has been on my radar since I first saw it - love it with the classic silver hardware!





Kendie26 said:


> Wow, what. Fantastic pic & bag! Your pic captures its true beauty & I soooooooo LOVE this color!



Thanks ladies! It's the colours that made me a firm Bal fan. Each unique and so multi-dimensional - that's why there's a wealth of discussion over here in the Bal subforum


----------



## Iamminda

CoffeeNut said:


> View attachment 3689088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day out with my Gris Chartreux First Bag. It's the perfect size for my slight frame


This is so pretty with the silver hardware!!   I don't see this color posted here that often -- I really like it.


----------



## ksuromax

CoffeeNut said:


> View attachment 3689088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day out with my Gris Chartreux First Bag. It's the perfect size for my slight frame


Very beautiful!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

CoffeeNut said:


> View attachment 3689088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day out with my Gris Chartreux First Bag. It's the perfect size for my slight frame


So pretty, I really like this color!!!


----------



## shayna07

Still wearing this beauty!


----------



## Jaidybug

shayna07 said:


> My beautiful smushy black city! Love this classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688274
> 
> View attachment 3688276





shayna07 said:


> Still wearing this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 3689536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> Gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Black Town.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Black Town.
> View attachment 3690531


I need a Town...


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Black Town.
> View attachment 3690531


I also need this gorgeous Town .  What a cute look you have on (you can honestly wear anything so well -- if I ask you to wear sweats, I am positive you would pull it off beautifully ).


----------



## may3545

Went to the gym with my Ink Work. Oldie, but goodie.


----------



## Iamminda

may3545 said:


> Went to the gym with my Ink Work. Oldie, but goodie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690571


That is one lovely gym bag  -- beautiful color!


----------



## may3545

Iamminda said:


> That is one lovely gym bag  -- beautiful color!



That's the only way I'll use it! LOL. I only go to the gym once a week, then I run errands. This is perfect.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Black Town.
> View attachment 3690531



Lovely!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely!


Thank you, JB! 


Iamminda said:


> I also need this gorgeous Town .  What a cute look you have on (you can honestly wear anything so well -- if I ask you to wear sweats, I am positive you would pull it off beautifully ).


You are hilarious, but I thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> I need a Town...


You really do, muchstuff, it is a great in-between size.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> You really do, muchstuff, it is a great in-between size.


Funny that I don't have one yet, as it was the first Bal I looked at!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Funny that I don't have one yet, as it was the first Bal I looked at!


Ha, I'm kind of with you dear muchstuff....i always wondered why on earth didn't i ever buy a Town when I always thought they were the most elegant shape that Bal put out. Go figure . Hope all is wonderful in your world these days
You look adorns w/ your Town & red converse DM.


----------



## Kendie26

may3545 said:


> Went to the gym with my Ink Work. Oldie, but goodie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690571


Aw, i love when i see others posting Ink Bals (sentimental me has an 06 ink twiggy)...I LOVE your Work!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Black Town.
> View attachment 3690531


Totally beautiful!!! It looks so perfect on you, great size with crossbody strap!


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Black Town.
> View attachment 3690531



This is my favorite casual look, perfect.


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> This is my favorite casual look, perfect.





Auvina15 said:


> Totally beautiful!!! It looks so perfect on you, great size with crossbody strap!


Thank you both!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Out to lunch with my LE Hamilton chèvre First in color pearly bronze. I [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]the sheen in this bag & a fab chameleon color between grey & brown[emoji4]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Out to lunch with my LE Hamilton chèvre First in color pearly bronze. I [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]the sheen in this bag & a fab chameleon color between grey & brown[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691663
> View attachment 3691665


Both are shimmering beauties *kendie*  I've started to throw glances at Chanel SLG,, like a little Reissue wallet.  And it's all your doing, I'm sure!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Both are shimmering beauties *kendie*  I've started to throw glances at Chanel SLG,, like a little Reissue wallet.  And it's all your doing, I'm sure!


Thank you darling sweet friend!! I just replied to your post on the other thread a minute ago! Shimmering is the word! Oh YAY on you looking...chanel has some amazing SLGs...I've gone hog wild with too many of them but I actually do rotate & use them all because they are just so fun to use/look at. Do let me know if/when you find something!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Out to lunch with my LE Hamilton chèvre First in color pearly bronze. I [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]the sheen in this bag & a fab chameleon color between grey & brown[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691663
> View attachment 3691665


So happy to see this gorgeous beauty of yours!   It's spectacular!!!  Like SGCW, I blame/give credit to you (and DM and Auvina) for my C dreams .  Hope you are having a great weekend dear.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Out to lunch with my LE Hamilton chèvre First in color pearly bronze. I [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]the sheen in this bag & a fab chameleon color between grey & brown[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691663
> View attachment 3691665



LOVE this bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Out to lunch with my LE Hamilton chèvre First in color pearly bronze. I [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]the sheen in this bag & a fab chameleon color between grey & brown[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691663
> View attachment 3691665


It really is a lovely bag .


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Out to lunch with my LE Hamilton chèvre First in color pearly bronze. I [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]the sheen in this bag & a fab chameleon color between grey & brown[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691663
> View attachment 3691665


Love these so much!!! Absolutely gorgeous......The little CC is just so adorable!


----------



## yoning

Forget the color and model. But my fav go to pouch these days. Got this two years ago.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Out to lunch with my LE Hamilton chèvre First in color pearly bronze. I [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]the sheen in this bag & a fab chameleon color between grey & brown[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691663
> View attachment 3691665


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> So happy to see this gorgeous beauty of yours!   It's spectacular!!!  Like SGCW, I blame/give credit to you (and DM and Auvina) for my C dreams .  Hope you are having a great weekend dear.





jeanstohandbags said:


> LOVE this bag!





muchstuff said:


> It really is a lovely bag .





Auvina15 said:


> Love these so much!!! Absolutely gorgeous......The little CC is just so adorable!





ksuromax said:


>


Kind thanks 5 times+ to you 5 delightful Bal friends!! Just when I think I know which Bal is my "favorite," i bring this one out & say "oh she's my fave" & the cycle repeats w/ the next Bal i decide to use....& I know you all get it!


----------



## Kendie26

yoning said:


> View attachment 3692055
> 
> Forget the color and model. But my fav go to pouch these days. Got this two years ago.


Awesome pic & such a pretty pouch in that color...love it!


----------



## BPC

Anthra  Velo


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Anthra  Velo
> View attachment 3692311


This is so pretty -- I have really fallen for RGGH (and dark colors like black/anthra etc )


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Out to lunch with my LE Hamilton chèvre First in color pearly bronze. I [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]the sheen in this bag & a fab chameleon color between grey & brown[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691663
> View attachment 3691665


Mesmerizing beauties!!


----------



## Dextersmom

yoning said:


> View attachment 3692055
> 
> Forget the color and model. But my fav go to pouch these days. Got this two years ago.


What a beautiful little gem!


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> Anthra  Velo
> View attachment 3692311


What a slouchy, gorgeous beauty!!


----------



## pudjeeb.nh

yoning said:


> View attachment 3692055
> 
> Forget the color and model. But my fav go to pouch these days. Got this two years ago.


LOVE the colour!


----------



## Auvina15

BPC said:


> Anthra  Velo
> View attachment 3692311


Love it!!! The hardware is just STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

yoning said:


> View attachment 3692055
> 
> Forget the color and model. But my fav go to pouch these days. Got this two years ago.


Very lovely and adorable pouch!!!


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty -- I have really fallen for RGGH (and dark colors like black/anthra etc )


Thank you. I love RGGH, it's a shame they don't make it anymore.


----------



## BPC

Auvina15 said:


> Love it!!! The hardware is just STUNNING!!!!



Thank you, I wish I had more bags with this hw..


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful little gem!



Thank you. This is my most used Bal these days. It needs some leather honey for sure..lol..


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> Anthra  Velo
> View attachment 3692311


Ahhhh, another stunner (makes me miss my old anthra w/ RGW) Yours is in beautiful condition!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Mesmerizing beauties!!


Merci sweetest beautiful lady!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Staring fondly at my 2013 Pearly Bronze City who is standing proudly on my work desk today.


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> Staring fondly at my 2013 Pearly Bronze City who is standing proudly on my work desk today.
> View attachment 3693064


Beautiful.


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Staring fondly at my 2013 Pearly Bronze City who is standing proudly on my work desk today.
> View attachment 3693064


Stunning!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Day in Lagoon 2012
Accented by H cashmere shawl


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Staring fondly at my 2013 Pearly Bronze City who is standing proudly on my work desk today.
> View attachment 3693064


Wow this is a beautiful pic SilverStCloud! I have a chèvre/Hamilton in pearly bronze in the First style & I'm always intrigued by the color chameleon of it varying between grey & brown. Yours does the same, right? I posted mine this past weekend & my pics def look more brownish in them vs yours showing off its grey loveliness. I WISH i had mine in City style like yours! THe matte gold HW makes it extra special (imho)This one might be my fave of yours!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Day in Lagoon 2012
> Accented by H cashmere shawl


Such a dreamy color that Lagoon....could look at it all day long. Lovely look dear friend!


----------



## CoffeeNut

SilverStCloud said:


> Staring fondly at my 2013 Pearly Bronze City who is standing proudly on my work desk today.
> View attachment 3693064



I love this color! Just curious, how do these "metallic" colors hold up? Do they lose that beautiful sheen with wear?


----------



## CoffeeNut

BPC said:


> Anthra  Velo
> View attachment 3692311



I am fascinated with this color. Someday I'll add this hue to my Bal collection


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Such a dreamy color that Lagoon....could look at it all day long. Lovely look dear friend!


thank you, Darlin'


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhh, another stunner (makes me miss my old anthra w/ RGW) Yours is in beautiful condition!


Thank you. It's all about the neutrals..lol 



ksuromax said:


> Day in Lagoon 2012
> Accented by H cashmere shawl


Leather looks gorgeous on this bag. Beautiful color. 



SilverStCloud said:


> Staring fondly at my 2013 Pearly Bronze City who is standing proudly on my work desk today.
> View attachment 3693064


ooh.. very pretty.


----------



## BPC

Pollie-Jean said:


>



I don't remember ever seeing this bag before. Is it leather, or?


----------



## BPC

CoffeeNut said:


> I am fascinated with this color. Someday I'll add this hue to my Bal collection


If I could find a smooshy Anthra city, with a Blue undertone, and RGGH, I'd get it in a heart beat.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thank you, Kendie! Yes, the Pearly Bronze does look different under different types of lighting. Mine probably looked more grey in the picture above bec of the white lights in my office.



Kendie26 said:


> Wow this is a beautiful pic SilverStCloud! I have a chèvre/Hamilton in pearly bronze in the First style & I'm always intrigued by the color chameleon of it varying between grey & brown. Yours does the same, right? I posted mine this past weekend & my pics def look more brownish in them vs yours showing off its grey loveliness. I WISH i had mine in City style like yours! THe matte gold HW makes it extra special (imho)This one might be my fave of yours!


----------



## SilverStCloud

So far, my Pearly Bronze has proven herself to be pretty hardy. A scraps here and there when fighting through crowds haven't left a mark on her. The corners are pristine. Handles have not darkened. I'm impressed! Apart from some softening and slight wrinkling of the leather in parts, she is as lovely as when I first got her.

The sheen that the Hammie leather has is very slight. Nothing like the shine on the metallic edge's goatskin. Having said that, I haven't noticed any reduction in the sheen. This leather is maintaining itself brilliantly.



CoffeeNut said:


> I love this color! Just curious, how do these "metallic" colors hold up? Do they lose that beautiful sheen with wear?


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Staring fondly at my 2013 Pearly Bronze City who is standing proudly on my work desk today.
> View attachment 3693064


What a special beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Day in Lagoon 2012
> Accented by H cashmere shawl


I love this color (definitely on my wish list -- almost got a L town last year).  Pretty scarf too.


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


>


You rock this bag!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BPC said:


> I don't remember ever seeing this bag before. Is it leather, or?


Yes it's rare , grey wool with leather







Iamminda said:


> You rock this bag!!!


Thank you , dear !


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes it's rare , grey wool with leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you , dear !


I just love this bag...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Day in Lagoon 2012
> Accented by H cashmere shawl



Absolutely gorgeous!  I'm sure you must get so many second glances walking down the street with all the amazing colours you always put together!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SilverStCloud said:


> Staring fondly at my 2013 Pearly Bronze City who is standing proudly on my work desk today.
> View attachment 3693064



What a beautiful bag, has to be one of my favourite Bal colour/hardware combos of all time!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  I'm sure you must get so many second glances walking down the street with all the amazing colours you always put together!


 
thanks, yes, i do actually


----------



## Phiomega

A public holiday today and I had to take my son for taekwondo exam.... with Balenciaga Reporter bag and Longchamp backpack!



Totally feeling like an edgy soccer mom (at least for a day)!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> A public holiday today and I had to take my son for taekwondo exam.... with Balenciaga Reporter bag and Longchamp backpack!
> View attachment 3695280
> 
> 
> Totally feeling like an edgy soccer mom (at least for a day)!


I really like this little bag.  And I like your backpack --I have been wanting a Longchamp for awhile


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Out to lunch with my LE Hamilton chèvre First in color pearly bronze. I [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]the sheen in this bag & a fab chameleon color between grey & brown[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691663
> View attachment 3691665


Pretty bag and wallet Kendie! 


yoning said:


> View attachment 3692055
> 
> Forget the color and model. But my fav go to pouch these days. Got this two years ago.


So cute, love the colour! 


BPC said:


> Anthra  Velo
> View attachment 3692311


Beautiful [emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> Staring fondly at my 2013 Pearly Bronze City who is standing proudly on my work desk today.
> View attachment 3693064


Gorgeous![emoji173]️


ksuromax said:


> Day in Lagoon 2012
> Accented by H cashmere shawl


Love the colour of the Day bag, and your scarf is beautiful!


----------



## Jaidybug

Pollie-Jean said:


>



What a beautiful bag, you wear it so well!


----------



## BPC

My '05 Olive work. Love this bag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BPC said:


> My '05 Olive work. Love this bag.
> View attachment 3695610


Lovely green leather , *BPC*!

I love to see the different bags from your fantastic collections more in detail like this everyone. *muchstuff*?!


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely green leather , *BPC*!
> 
> I love to see the different bags from your fantastic collections more in detail like this everyone. *muchstuff*?!



Ask and ye shall receive...this week it's just my old 05 chocolate Day with classic hardware ...great leather on this one!


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...this week it's just my old 05 chocolate Day with classic hardware ...great leather on this one!
> View attachment 3695771


Ooh, lovely. Your bag is so smooth, I want a smooth Bal so bad, all of mine are full of wrinkles.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> My '05 Olive work. Love this bag.
> View attachment 3695610


This olive color is so pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...this week it's just my old 05 chocolate Day with classic hardware ...great leather on this one!
> View attachment 3695771


Very pretty MS.   Great leather indeed!


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Ooh, lovely. Your bag is so smooth, I want a smooth Bal so bad, all of mine are full of wrinkles.


The leather on this one really is lovely, and the best is I didn't pay much for it, love it when that happens .


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...this week it's just my old 05 chocolate Day with classic hardware ...great leather on this one!
> View attachment 3695771


Gorgeous brown leather  I've been eyeing Days for some time now and there are a couple of really nice ones on different eBays. Like one in Sienna. I'm thinking a brown, cognac or blue bag will be my next bag goal.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gorgeous brown leather  I've been eyeing Days for some time now and there are a couple of really nice ones on different eBays. Like one in Sienna. I'm thinking a brown, cognac or blue bag will be my next bag goal.


Sienna's a gorgeous brown!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Yes!  http://www.ebay.de/itm/ORIGINAL-BAL...941330?hash=item2a7fdee852:g:4TsAAOSwSypY9M7-


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Pretty bag and wallet Kendie!
> 
> So cute, love the colour!
> 
> Beautiful [emoji173]️


Thank you dearest, sweet Jaidybug! I feel like we need a Jaidybug emoji....a cute, sweet little ladybug or something!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

BPC said:


> My '05 Olive work. Love this bag.
> View attachment 3695610



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...this week it's just my old 05 chocolate Day with classic hardware ...great leather on this one!
> View attachment 3695771



One of Bal's loveliest browns!


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes!  http://www.ebay.de/itm/ORIGINAL-BAL...941330?hash=item2a7fdee852:g:4TsAAOSwSypY9M7-


Now that's pretty leather...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Now that's pretty leather...


I like the colour of the Sienna Day and the condition looks great but I still much prefer the leather of your brown Day. The Sienna is just too "veiny" for my Bal taste. Just like the City Cognac I bought and returned some time ago. Loved the colour but not the veiny 2006 leather,


----------



## BPC

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely green leather , *BPC*!
> 
> I love to see the different bags from your fantastic collections more in detail like this everyone. *muchstuff*?!





Iamminda said:


> This olive color is so pretty!



Thanks guys. Love the bag. Just a puddle of leather.


----------



## BPC

jeanstohandbags said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## BPC

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes!  http://www.ebay.de/itm/ORIGINAL-BAL...941330?hash=item2a7fdee852:g:4TsAAOSwSypY9M7-



Love the day in that color. It gives it a great vintage feel.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I like the colour of the Sienna Day and the condition looks great but I still much prefer the leather of your brown Day. The Sienna is just too "veiny" for my Bal taste. Just like the City Cognac I bought and returned some time ago. Loved the colour but not the veiny 2006 leather,


I think it's beautiful but if I'm doing the conversion correctly it's pretty expensive.


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> I think it's beautiful but if I'm doing the conversion correctly it's pretty expensive.



Canadian Dollar to Euro exchange rate sucks right now. On the other hand, USD to Euro is the best I've seen in a very long time. I should take advantage of it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...this week it's just my old 05 chocolate Day with classic hardware ...great leather on this one!
> View attachment 3695771



The Day looks so cool in this color


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Canadian Dollar to Euro exchange rate sucks right now. On the other hand, USD to Euro is the best I've seen in a very long time. I should take advantage of it.


Agreed.


----------



## Iamminda

Celebrating Mother's Day with a Mom Bod (lol) Picture -- here with my Red Lipstick Town.  DM inspired me to pull out my floral hoodie.  Wishing a Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms here and those celebrating it with their moms.


----------



## HeatherL

This little cutie for a fun night out!


----------



## Iamminda

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3698228
> 
> This little cutie for a fun night out!


Really like this cutie with the giant hardware !   Hope you had a fun night out.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> My '05 Olive work. Love this bag.
> View attachment 3695610


Gorgeous leather!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...this week it's just my old 05 chocolate Day with classic hardware ...great leather on this one!
> View attachment 3695771


OMG!!!!!  It's absolutely stellar!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Celebrating Mother's Day with a Mom Bod (lol) Picture -- here with my Red Lipstick Town.  DM inspired me to pull out my floral hoodie.  Wishing a Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms here and those celebrating it with their moms.


Coooool!!!
happy Mother's day!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Celebrating Mother's Day with a Mom Bod (lol) Picture -- here with my Red Lipstick Town.  DM inspired me to pull out my floral hoodie.  Wishing a Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms here and those celebrating it with their moms.


You look so adorable in your hoodie, IM!!  That is one sexy, gorgeous Town!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Celebrating Mother's Day with a Mom Bod (lol) Picture -- here with my Red Lipstick Town.  DM inspired me to pull out my floral hoodie.  Wishing a Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms here and those celebrating it with their moms.


Absolutely adorable, IM!!! Gorgeous bag and your hoodie is so cool, LOVE!!! Hope you had some fun, my sweetest friend!!!


----------



## Auvina15

I


HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3698228
> 
> This little cutie for a fun night out!


It's very pretty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Celebrating Mother's Day with a Mom Bod (lol) Picture -- here with my Red Lipstick Town.  DM inspired me to pull out my floral hoodie.  Wishing a Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms here and those celebrating it with their moms.



[emoji322][emoji177]Super adorbs!! Love it all girlfriend! [emoji173]️Hsppy Mother's Day to you & all the lovely Mama's[emoji254]


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> Celebrating Mother's Day with a Mom Bod (lol) Picture -- here with my Red Lipstick Town.  DM inspired me to pull out my floral hoodie.  Wishing a Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms here and those celebrating it with their moms.


That is such a gorgeous color. I wish we'd see more of it, just beautiful, and I love the town. Really need to get one. 
Happy Mothers day!


----------



## BPC

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3698228
> 
> This little cutie for a fun night out!


Another color I need- Gray! Great bag!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous leather!!!!


Thank you.. and oldie but a goodie..lol..


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Celebrating Mother's Day with a Mom Bod (lol) Picture -- here with my Red Lipstick Town.  DM inspired me to pull out my floral hoodie.  Wishing a Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms here and those celebrating it with their moms.


Lovely, *Iamminda *and what a gloriuos red And these amazing Bals look great with sneakers and jeans. Which is good because I wear that a lot 
Hope you had a beautiful Mother's Day


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Celebrating Mother's Day with a Mom Bod (lol) Picture -- here with my Red Lipstick Town.  DM inspired me to pull out my floral hoodie.  Wishing a Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms here and those celebrating it with their moms.


that red!!!!! it's stunning.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much my lovely Bal ladies -- you are all so nice and sweet and make me feel comfortable enough to post a selfie of my back (lol).  Happy Sunday .   



ksuromax said:


> Coooool!!!
> happy Mother's day!





Dextersmom said:


> You look so adorable in your hoodie, IM!!  That is one sexy, gorgeous Town!





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely adorable, IM!!! Gorgeous bag and your hoodie is so cool, LOVE!!! Hope you had some fun, my sweetest friend!!!





Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji177]Super adorbs!! Love it all girlfriend! [emoji173]️Hsppy Mother's Day to you & all the lovely Mama's[emoji254]





BPC said:


> That is such a gorgeous color. I wish we'd see more of it, just beautiful, and I love the town. Really need to get one.
> Happy Mothers day!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely, *Iamminda *and what a gloriuos red And these amazing Bals look great with sneakers and jeans. Which is good because I wear that a lot
> Hope you had a beautiful Mother's Day





ccbaggirl89 said:


> that red!!!!! it's stunning.


----------



## Jaidybug

BPC said:


> My '05 Olive work. Love this bag.
> View attachment 3695610



Love the colour!


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...this week it's just my old 05 chocolate Day with classic hardware ...great leather on this one!
> View attachment 3695771



Colour is perfect, just like chocolate. Leather looks fantastic!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Celebrating Mother's Day with a Mom Bod (lol) Picture -- here with my Red Lipstick Town.  DM inspired me to pull out my floral hoodie.  Wishing a Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms here and those celebrating it with their moms.



Great mod pic IM!  I[emoji173]️that red!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Great mod pic IM!  I[emoji173]️that red!


Thanks very much JB!  Hope you are having a good weekend .


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Colour is perfect, just like chocolate. Leather looks fantastic!


Thanks Jaidy!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo


----------



## BPC

Cassis city


----------



## BPC

Jaidybug said:


> Love the colour!


Me too, love it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BPC said:


> View attachment 3699315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassis city


Oh, that is gorgeous... wow.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> View attachment 3699315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassis city


Gorgeous!  I like this color more and more


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo


You always wear your Bbags so well -- really great looking.


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> View attachment 3699315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassis city



Super pretty!!!![emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji177][emoji93]


----------



## Auvina15

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo


Absolutely fabulous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

BPC said:


> View attachment 3699315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassis city


Omg I really adore this beauty, the color is so sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

My beloved black city [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved black city [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699910


Look at that gorgeous leather -- major eye candy there!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved black city [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699910



This leather is to die for, I don't think it could be any more perfect!


----------



## LouLie

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo




I brought my Velo out today as well. She's my ride or die.


----------



## Iamminda

LouLie said:


> I brought my Velo out today as well. She's my ride or die.
> 
> View attachment 3700108


This is beautiful.


----------



## LouLie

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

LouLie said:


> I brought my Velo out today as well. She's my ride or die.
> 
> View attachment 3700108


Great pic!


----------



## LouLie

muchstuff said:


> Great pic!


Thanks a bunch! Bals are just so wonderfully photogenic.


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> This leather is to die for, I don't think it could be any more perfect!





Iamminda said:


> Look at that gorgeous leather -- major eye candy there!


Warm Thanks dear ladies!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LouLie said:


> I brought my Velo out today as well. *She's my ride or die*.


 beautiful


----------



## Dmurphy1

LouLie said:


> I brought my Velo out today as well. She's my ride or die.
> 
> View attachment 3700108


Gorgeous  !!!!


----------



## BPC

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh, that is gorgeous... wow.





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  I like this color more and more





Kendie26 said:


> Super pretty!!!![emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji177][emoji93]



Thank you. My Cassis city is redder than my Cassis WE which is more of a purple berry color. I remember being surprised when I compared them and doing a thread, but Ceejay explained how it does happen depending on the lot the bag came from.


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved black city [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699910


look at those wrinkles


----------



## BPC

LouLie said:


> I brought my Velo out today as well. She's my ride or die.
> 
> View attachment 3700108



Beautiful!


----------



## BPC

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo



Great pic, great bag!


----------



## hellooholly

I'm obsessed with my new 2009 Tempete CGH, just keep gazing at it all day and reaching out and touching it


----------



## LouLie

Thank you, dears. 
@BPC @Dmurphy1 @Pollie-Jean


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LouLie said:


> I brought my Velo out today as well. She's my ride or die.
> 
> View attachment 3700108


she looks so shiny, great bag


----------



## BPC

helloholly said:


> View attachment 3700336
> 
> I'm obsessed with my new 2009 Tempete CGH, just keep gazing at it all day and reaching out and touching it



Love this color! Great bag.


----------



## LouLie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> she looks so shiny, great bag


Thanks! ☺ I usually gravitate toward earlier more matte chevre bags but the leather on this Velo just got me like...


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> look at those wrinkles



Yes indeed, "the good wrinkles!" [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

helloholly said:


> View attachment 3700336
> 
> I'm obsessed with my new 2009 Tempete CGH, just keep gazing at it all day and reaching out and touching it



[emoji322][emoji93][emoji7]what a sweet, precious mod!! Love your bag & smile..you're beautiful![emoji173]️


----------



## mrose75

My new (to me) preloved baby drying after a cleaning


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved black city [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699910


Adorbs!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yes indeed, "the good wrinkles!" [emoji23]


Which year is she from?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BPC said:


> Great pic, great bag!



Thank you , dear


----------



## Pollie-Jean

helloholly said:


> View attachment 3700336
> 
> I'm obsessed with my new 2009 Tempete CGH, just keep gazing at it all day and reaching out and touching it


I love your smile ! You're such a cutie ! And your bag ... of course


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

helloholly said:


> View attachment 3700336
> 
> I'm obsessed with my new 2009 Tempete CGH, just keep gazing at it all day and reaching out and touching it



I understand perfectly about the obsessing, gazing and touching  It's a good feeling because then you know that this bag is a true keeper. Congratulations!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

LouLie said:


> I brought my Velo out today as well. She's my ride or die.
> 
> View attachment 3700108


Gorgeousness


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Which year is she from?


2009! I feel like she looks like an 05 or 07 though!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> 2009! I feel like she looks like an 05 or 07 though!


She absolutely does! My 2007 Tomato has the same distressed leather despite being chevre, go, figure.... 
yours is a stunner!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> She absolutely does! My 2007 Tomato has the same distressed leather despite being chevre, go, figure....
> yours is a stunner!!


Thank you so much my sweetest "LoveBug!" Sometimes the year can throw us "off" when they have such fantastic characteristics w/ the leathers!


----------



## LouLie

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gorgeousness


Thank you. ❤


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I feel like such a Bal heathen with my love for smooth Bal leather 

Now off to admire Reissues galore in the non-Balenciaga thread, Kendie and DM


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I feel like such a Bal heathen with my love for smooth Bal leather
> 
> Now off to admire Reissues galore in the non-Balenciaga thread, Kendie and DM


Omg i always crack up at the word heathen....I LOVE it! But you most certainly are not one dearest SGCW!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Omg i always crack up at the word heathen....I LOVE it! But you most certainly are not one dearest SGCW!!!


I know, it's a bit Monty Python-esque or something


----------



## thundercloud

My '07 plomb (chevre) city, which has AMAZING leather. [emoji7] Totally wish I had a back-up in EUC or new condition! [emoji12]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> 2009! I feel like she looks like an 05 or 07 though!



Is that S/S or F/W 09?  Sorry to be so nosey, but that leather is just scrumptious!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> Is that S/S or F/W 09?  Sorry to be so nosey, but that leather is just scrumptious!


Cobwebs in my brain at moment....i think it's S/S but I'll need to double check tag (may sound crazy but hubby still asleep &I don't want to wake him up routing thru closet so I'll check later & get back to you!)


----------



## hellooholly

oh wow, thanks @Kendie26, @Pollie-Jean, @SomethingGoodCanWork, how super sweet!   !


Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji93][emoji7]what a sweet, precious mod!! Love your bag & smile..you're beautiful![emoji173]️





Pollie-Jean said:


> I love your smile ! You're such a cutie ! And your bag ... of course





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I understand perfectly about the obsessing, gazing and touching  It's a good feeling because then you know that this bag is a true keeper. Congratulations!


=D


----------



## BPC

mrose75 said:


> My new (to me) preloved baby drying after a cleaning


can't wait to see it when it's dry.
hope you took before pics as well?


----------



## mrose75

BPC said:


> can't wait to see it when it's dry.
> hope you took before pics as well?


I'll post pics soon. I rescued her from a life of abuse so she's a work in progress


----------



## LouLie

Hangin' out with this little lady today.  
'03 White PH First 
​


----------



## LostInBal

LouLie said:


> Hangin' out with this little lady today.
> '03 White PH First
> View attachment 3701530​


Wow, very beautiful and rare gem, congrats, looks great on you!


----------



## LouLie

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow, very beautiful and rare gem, congrats, looks great on you!


Thank you, I feel very fortunate to have found her for a major steal a year or so ago. We were meant to be.


----------



## BPC

LouLie said:


> Hangin' out with this little lady today.
> '03 White PH First
> View attachment 3701530​



Great bag and looks fab. on you.


----------



## LouLie

BPC said:


> Great bag and looks fab. on you.


Thanks, BPC.


----------



## ksuromax

LouLie said:


> Hangin' out with this little lady today.
> '03 White PH First
> View attachment 3701530​


Gorgeous bag and fab strap!!!


----------



## LouLie

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous bag and fab strap!!!


Thank you!  I'll be forever bewildered by their decision to shorten the First's strap. Like... really though... why?


----------



## Iamminda

LouLie said:


> Hangin' out with this little lady today.
> '03 White PH First
> View attachment 3701530​


Looks great on you.  Wish they still use that long strap on the First!


----------



## BPC

Anyone know what year they changed the strap length on the first? I'm dying to get one but I want the longer strap.


----------



## LouLie

BPC said:


> Anyone know what year they changed the strap length on the first? I'm dying to get one but I want the longer strap.


They shortened the strap in F/W 2003. D Tag for those that have silver tags. There were both leather and silver D Tags that season.

So the last season with the longer strap was S/S 2003. Still pewter hardware and only leather tags.


----------



## 2cello

It does look cooler with the longer strap.  Bal leather is so unique it would be hard to find a substitute strap that works.


----------



## BPC

LouLie said:


> They shortened the strap in F/W 2003. D Tag for those that have silver tags. There were both leather and silver D Tags that season.


Thanks.
It's too bad they did it in F/W 03. There are some lovely colors that season.


----------



## LouLie

2cello said:


> It does look cooler with the longer strap.  Bal leather is so unique it would be hard to find a substitute strap that works.


I often switch out the shorter/longer straps with my various black classic brass Bals. My Velo strap is awesome on my City and Box bags.


----------



## LouLie

BPC said:


> Thanks.
> It's too bad they did it in F/W 03. There are some lovely colors that season.


I know, right?!


----------



## BPC

LouLie said:


> I know, right?!


I think I'd just get a long metal strap in pewter and call it a day..lol 
Too many nice older firsts to pass up. I'm eyeing a few now..


----------



## LouLie

BPC said:


> I think I'd just get a long metal strap in pewter and call it a day..lol
> Too many nice older firsts to pass up. I'm eyeing a few now..


Agreed! I hope you find one you love. Keep us posted!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> Is that S/S or F/W 09?  Sorry to be so nosey, but that leather is just scrumptious!


So i just looked at tag & it's Q tag so it's actually F/W...(& i had original receipt still from Dec 09) Hope that helps!


----------



## mrose75

Using my new preloved and abused (not by me) part time that I'm working on getting back into shape


----------



## LouLie

mrose75 said:


> Using my abused part time that I'm working on getting back into shape


So bright and beautiful... What a great color/hardware combo!


----------



## mrose75

LouLie said:


> So bright and beautiful... What a great color/hardware combo!


Thank you!! I love her


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LouLie said:


> Hangin' out with this little lady today.
> '03 White PH First
> View attachment 3701530​



Oh wow, just gorgeous, the First looks so great with the long strap, let alone being more practical!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> So i just looked at tag & it's Q tag so it's actually F/W...(& i had original receipt still from Dec 09) Hope that helps!



Thx for checking that Kendie xx
I was guessing is was a Q since I've had a few R tags, and the leather on those was no where close to yours.  But then I've not ever seen a Q quite like yours either.


----------



## LouLie

jeanstohandbags said:


> Oh wow, just gorgeous, the First looks so great with the long strap, let alone being more practical!


Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

mrose75 said:


> Using my new preloved and abused (not by me) part time that I'm working on getting back into shape


Pretty color!  Good job rehabbing it


----------



## Dextersmom

LouLie said:


> Hangin' out with this little lady today.
> '03 White PH First
> View attachment 3701530​


Adorable!!!


----------



## Auvina15

mrose75 said:


> Using my new preloved and abused (not by me) part time that I'm working on getting back into shape


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

LouLie said:


> Hangin' out with this little lady today.
> '03 White PH First
> View attachment 3701530​


Yes, the First looks so much better with a longer strap. I'm unfashionably late to the Bal mania so I didn't even know they once came with a longer strap  Because of the shorter strap I don't even take a second look at First:s unless they're in some particularly fabulous colour but I may take a second look now.

You and your bag look lovely. As does your hair (before TPF completely engulfed my attention span I used to lurk on a long hair forum, we notice these things  )


----------



## 2cello

What do people think of strap extenders? 

http://www.mautto.com/product/all-i...bag-tether-chain-wristlet-key-chain-14b-hooks

I was thinking of getting 2 8 inch extenders to put on either side of my First strap.  I'm not sure if that is too much mish mash though and if it would be better to just get a full chain strap.


----------



## BPC

2cello said:


> What do people think of strap extenders?
> 
> http://www.mautto.com/product/all-i...bag-tether-chain-wristlet-key-chain-14b-hooks
> 
> I was thinking of getting 2 8 inch extenders to put on either side of my First strap.  I'm not sure if that is too much mish mash though and if it would be better to just get a full chain strap.


So weird, I was thinking of  the exact same thing to make a first cross body.
I love the idea. Just need to make sure the hardware  matches.


----------



## 2cello

Oh snap - someone was nice enough to compile threads on this topic.  There are pics of people using strap extenders and other things to modify their bals.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/you-balenciaga-strap-extension-diy-tricks.916005/


----------



## BPC

2cello said:


> Oh snap - someone was nice enough to compile threads on this topic.  There are pics of people using strap extenders and other things to modify their bals.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/you-balenciaga-strap-extension-diy-tricks.916005/


And apparently I started one of those threads 3 years ago


----------



## BPC

Todays Bal..
I've recently read here that 2013 Black Bals aren't great, I beg to differ. This 2013 Agneau bag has some of the softest, most wrinkly, saturated, black leather I've seen. I couldn't have asked for a better black. 
Maybe they were harder to find that year, don't remember - but if I were looking for a pre-loved black, I wouldn't hesitate to get another 2013.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Todays Bal..
> I've recently read here that 2013 Black Bals aren't great, I beg to differ. This 2013 Agneau bag has some of the softest, most wrinkly, saturated, black leather I've seen. I couldn't have asked for a better black.
> Maybe they were harder to find that year, don't remember - but if I were looking for a pre-loved black, I wouldn't hesitate based on that year.
> View attachment 3702423


Wow, look at this color!   True black!   Beautiful!  Definitely a good one.


----------



## LouLie

BPC said:


> Todays Bal..
> I've recently read here that 2013 Black Bals aren't great, I beg to differ. This 2013 Agneau bag has some of the softest, most wrinkly, saturated, black leather I've seen. I couldn't have asked for a better black.
> Maybe they were harder to find that year, don't remember - but if I were looking for a pre-loved black, I wouldn't hesitate to get another 2013.
> View attachment 3702423


WOW! So perfect and beautiful! Can't het any better than that IMO.


----------



## LouLie

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes, the First looks so much better with a longer strap. I'm unfashionably late to the Bal mania so I didn't even know they once came with a longer strap  Because of the shorter strap I don't even take a second look at First:s unless they're in some particularly fabulous colour but I may take a second look now.
> 
> You and your bag look lovely. As does your hair (before TPF completely engulfed my attention span I used to lurk on a long hair forum, we notice these things  )


Thanks so much, my dear.  My hair has finally grown out from an ill advised 1 inch platinum blonde pixie. Sigh... literally years of bad hair days. 
Unfortunately there weren't all that many colors in the seasons that had long straps.  My fave is the caramel flat brass first but I never carry it because... well... it's my caramel fbf baby.  I clearly need to work in that. 

I'm so loving all of these strap extention and substituting ideas! It had me looking at Firsts in all kinds of amazing colors and years last night! Sooooo many options!


----------



## LouLie

It's bring your City to work day today at the office. I'm the only one who works here... Tee hee. 

2005 Chevre Z Tag


----------



## BPC

LouLie said:


> It's bring your City to work day today at the office. I'm the only one who works here... Tee hee.
> 
> 2005 Chevre Z Tag
> View attachment 3702603



great bag!! and i adore the tassel bag charm. wish i had got it when it was available.


----------



## Iamminda

LouLie said:


> It's bring your City to work day today at the office. I'm the only one who works here... Tee hee.
> 
> 2005 Chevre Z Tag
> View attachment 3702603


Gorgeous (we are bag twins ).   I love the tassel charm -- I have never seen it before.  Looks like there's a zipper there -- is it a coinholder?   Super cute!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

LouLie said:


> It's bring your City to work day today at the office. I'm the only one who works here... Tee hee.
> 
> 2005 Chevre Z Tag
> View attachment 3702603


Beautiful! I think we may need to see a family picture of your Bals if you don't mind


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BPC said:


> Todays Bal..
> I've recently read here that 2013 Black Bals aren't great, I beg to differ. This 2013 Agneau bag has some of the softest, most wrinkly, saturated, black leather I've seen. I couldn't have asked for a better black.
> Maybe they were harder to find that year, don't remember - but if I were looking for a pre-loved black, I wouldn't hesitate to get another 2013.
> View attachment 3702423


Gorgeous! I think yours was one of the bags that helped me get over my early 2000's HG hang-up which in turn helped me find my 2011 City


----------



## LouLie

BPC said:


> great bag!! and i adore the tassel bag charm. wish i had got it when it was available.


Thanks, BPC.


----------



## LouLie

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful! I think we may need to see a family picture of your Bals if you don't mind


Thank you, dear. My collection is quite small and mostly black, but I will definitely take a picture of them and share it with you.


----------



## Iamminda

I guess it is Black Bbag day!   My First


----------



## LouLie

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous (we are bag twins ).   I love the tassel charm -- I have never seen it before.  Looks like there's a zipper there -- is it a coinholder?   Super cute!


Thank you.  How much fun... twinsies!  The tassel charm is called a Bobble Tassel. It was a 2011 (I believe, I'll have to check my tags) Bal accessory that sold out pretty quicky. It does have a zipper but the zipper doesn't open, it's just for looks. I'll take a closer pic for you later this evening.


----------



## LouLie

Iamminda said:


> I guess it is Black Bbag day!   My First


That leather!!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

LouLie said:


> That leather!!!! Gorgeous!!!


Thanks .  Also thanks for the info on the tassel charm -- I will need to look for one.


----------



## LouLie

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  Also thanks for the info on the tassel charm -- I will need to look for one.


You're welcome. They pop up every now and again, I'll let you know if I see one.


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> I guess it is Black Bbag day!   My First



Another great black! Would never guess the age of this little beauty.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Another great black! Would never guess the age of this little beauty.


Thanks .  F 06


----------



## LouLie

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous (we are bag twins ).   I love the tassel charm -- I have never seen it before.  Looks like there's a zipper there -- is it a coinholder?   Super cute!



Here's a better pic of the Bobble Tassel.


----------



## hellooholly

Action pic of my Bubblegum 2005 day!


----------



## Iamminda

LouLie said:


> Here's a better pic of the Bobble Tassel.
> 
> View attachment 3702949


Thanks for the close up -- it is so darn cute!!


----------



## LouLie

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful! I think we may need to see a family picture of your Bals if you don't mind


Just posted my collection in @muchstuff 's awesome "How many Bal's do you have?" thread, I thought it would fit in a little better there. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-many-bals-do-you-have.965409/page-7#post-31353047


----------



## chowlover2

LouLie said:


> Here's a better pic of the Bobble Tassel.
> 
> View attachment 3702949


That's adorable!


----------



## LouLie

chowlover2 said:


> That's adorable!


Thanks, it's lots of fun.


----------



## LouLie

hellooholly said:


> Action pic of my Bubblegum 2005 day!
> View attachment 3702962


Gorgeous!


----------



## SilverStCloud

mrose75 said:


> Using my new preloved and abused (not by me) part time that I'm working on getting back into shape



She looks lovely in the photo!


----------



## SilverStCloud

LouLie said:


> Here's a better pic of the Bobble Tassel.
> 
> View attachment 3702949



So cute! Looks like a creature from the sea... like Davy Jones' happy child.


----------



## LouLie

SilverStCloud said:


> So cute! Looks like a creature from the sea... like Davy Jones' happy child.


Thanks!  I like that much better than what my kiddos call it... my "bag monster."


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I guess it is Black Bbag day!   My First


What a beauty; so soft and buttery!!


----------



## ksuromax

LouLie said:


> It's bring your City to work day today at the office. I'm the only one who works here... Tee hee.
> 
> 2005 Chevre Z Tag
> View attachment 3702603





Iamminda said:


> I guess it is Black Bbag day!   My First


eye candy shop!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> What a beauty; so soft and buttery!!





ksuromax said:


> eye candy shop!!



Thank you my sweet ladies


----------



## LouLie

Thank you @ksuromax .


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> Todays Bal..
> I've recently read here that 2013 Black Bals aren't great, I beg to differ. This 2013 Agneau bag has some of the softest, most wrinkly, saturated, black leather I've seen. I couldn't have asked for a better black.
> Maybe they were harder to find that year, don't remember - but if I were looking for a pre-loved black, I wouldn't hesitate to get another 2013.
> View attachment 3702423


LOVELY!!!


----------



## Kendie26

LouLie said:


> Here's a better pic of the Bobble Tassel.
> 
> View attachment 3702949


Way too cute for words!!! (& so is your bag it's on!)


----------



## LouLie

Kendie26 said:


> Way too cute for words!!! (& so is your bag it's on!)


Thanks, dear.


----------



## Auvina15

LouLie said:


> It's bring your City to work day today at the office. I'm the only one who works here... Tee hee.
> 
> 2005 Chevre Z Tag
> View attachment 3702603


What a gorgeous classic!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> I guess it is Black Bbag day!   My First


I really adore this beauty, IM!!! LOVE it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

BPC said:


> Todays Bal..
> I've recently read here that 2013 Black Bals aren't great, I beg to differ. This 2013 Agneau bag has some of the softest, most wrinkly, saturated, black leather I've seen. I couldn't have asked for a better black.
> Maybe they were harder to find that year, don't remember - but if I were looking for a pre-loved black, I wouldn't hesitate to get another 2013.
> View attachment 3702423


Wow I really love it, BPC!!! Love how it's distressed evenly and so pretty, so black.....what a gem!!! You're so lucky to own this beauty!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> I really adore this beauty, IM!!! LOVE it!!!


Thanks very much dear A


----------



## Pollie-Jean

a red Bal is so much fun to wear


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> a red Bal is so much fun to wear


and so beautiful on you


----------



## LouLie

Pollie-Jean said:


> a red Bal is so much fun to wear


Such a pretty bag, Polly-Jean. I love this whole look, so stylish.


----------



## LouLie

Auvina15 said:


> What a gorgeous classic!!!


Thank you, Auvina.


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> a red Bal is so much fun to wear


Looks very good on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> a red Bal is so much fun to wear


So true, your red City looks AMAZING w/ your outfit & perfect w/ grey,black & white.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I guess it is Black Bbag day!   My First


Another fantastic pic of 1 of your beauties my sweets! Ha, i just read (in your signature space) about your celebrity crush. Guess we are "fighting" over him too! I SOOOOO LOOOOVE Adam! I was a "late comer" though to loving him, as it's really only been since watching him on The Voice....he's my favorite coach. Great taste you/we have!


----------



## anis azmi

Balenciaga and bagel


----------



## reeseymomma

ready to hit the road with my black bal giant 12 city! [emoji812]️ [emoji254][emoji173]️ happy saturday to all!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Another fantastic pic of 1 of your beauties my sweets! Ha, i just read (in your signature space) about your celebrity crush. Guess we are "fighting" over him too! I SOOOOO LOOOOVE Adam! I was a "late comer" though to loving him, as it's really only been since watching him on The Voice....he's my favorite coach. Great taste you/we have!


Thanks so much dear.  Oh No, we are also fighting over Adam!!  I have crushed on him for many years and love seeing him on The Voice weekly.  Although since he is now married and a father, he is out of the realm of possibility (lol).


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful!!  May I ask what color this is?  


anis azmi said:


> Balenciaga and bagel
> View attachment 3704517



I love Black with the Giant hardware.  Have a great road trip.  


reeseymomma said:


> View attachment 3704568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready to hit the road with my black bal giant 12 city! [emoji812]️ [emoji254][emoji173]️ happy saturday to all!!


----------



## HeatherL

reeseymomma said:


> View attachment 3704568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready to hit the road with my black bal giant 12 city! [emoji812]️ [emoji254][emoji173]️ happy saturday to all!!



This is a stunning B!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much dear.  Oh No, we are also fighting over Adam!!  I have crushed on him for many years and love seeing him on The Voice weekly.  Although since he is now married and a father, he is out of the realm of possibility (lol).


Ah, duh me, i forgot that point! You're so smart.  Well, my DH knows i dig him & while he thinks I'm weird & silly, he accepts it I'll think of you on Voice nights!


----------



## hellooholly

LouLie said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks


----------



## reeseymomma

HeatherL said:


> This is a stunning B!



Thank you dear! [emoji4][emoji176][emoji254]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> and so beautiful on you





LouLie said:


> Such a pretty bag, Polly-Jean. I love this whole look, so stylish.





ksuromax said:


> Looks very good on you!





Kendie26 said:


> So true, your red City looks AMAZING w/ your outfit & perfect w/ grey,black & white.



Thank you , ladies


----------



## anis azmi

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!!  May I ask what color this is?
> 
> 
> I love Black with the Giant hardware.  Have a great road trip.


It's rouge lipstick.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ive been using this bag almost daily. Its the small size, the strap is from my LV Neo Noe which hangs better and is definitely more convenient to wear compared the original strap (no slipping-off).


----------



## jeanstohandbags

rx4dsoul said:


> Ive been using this bag almost daily. Its the small size, the strap is from my LV Neo Noe which hangs better and is definitely more convenient to wear compared the original strap (no slipping-off).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705670



Wow gorgeous  I really must try the City small size!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> a red Bal is so much fun to wear





anis azmi said:


> Balenciaga and bagel
> View attachment 3704517



Beautiful bags and red colours I don't know what it is with red Bals? I would never pick a red Bal over a black one if I had to choose, but at the same time the red Bals probably cause more want in me. 

There's a Red Lipstick City in new condition on eBay and I just can't understand why it's not selling? The price maybe? I'd buy it if it was in the EU but it's in the US (like so many other gorgeous City:s...)  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BALENCI...431393?hash=item36163e8a61:g:Um4AAOSwTglYk4ed


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rx4dsoul said:


> Ive been using this bag almost daily. Its the small size, the strap is from my LV Neo Noe which hangs better and is definitely more convenient to wear compared the original strap (no slipping-off).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705670


really gorgeous, i didn't realize the small was so big


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Ive been using this bag almost daily. Its the small size, the strap is from my LV Neo Noe which hangs better and is definitely more convenient to wear compared the original strap (no slipping-off).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705670


Gorgeous small City and the strap looks like it was made for that bag!!!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Ive been using this bag almost daily. Its the small size, the strap is from my LV Neo Noe which hangs better and is definitely more convenient to wear compared the original strap (no slipping-off).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705670



[emoji173]️[emoji93][emoji177][emoji93][emoji8][emoji93][emoji4][emoji173]️El~Gorgeousness!!! I really should have bought a Bal ME bag.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Ive been using this bag almost daily. Its the small size, the strap is from my LV Neo Noe which hangs better and is definitely more convenient to wear compared the original strap (no slipping-off).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705670



Good to see you R .   I love this bag -- gorgeous.  ME is really growing on me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Thank you so much Bal friends...im planning to have my strap permanently shortened to a little over this length as Ive found out that a length similar to the doubled NeoNoe strap is really my preference...ive used the original long strap for trips but ended up using the bag crossbody (im not really fond of crossbody on me- but it looks so great on others somehow) or just by the handles (not the most convenient) and I want to wear the bag on the shoulders. I will try to get before and after photos. [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Im 5'6" but this strap even with the shortest length still hangs way too low for me.  The NeoNoe straps length +1-2inches is much better for me. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## alla.miss

rx4dsoul said:


> Im 5'6" but this strap even with the shortest length still hangs way too low for me.  The NeoNoe straps length +1-2inches is much better for me. [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706215
> View attachment 3706217



The neonoe strap is much better on you, also it fits the look of you ME so well! Wear it in good health!
Btw I love your skirt 
(Also dreaming to get myself a ME city one day)


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Im 5'6" but this strap even with the shortest length still hangs way too low for me.  The NeoNoe straps length +1-2inches is much better for me. [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706215
> View attachment 3706217


Ahhhhh YES! I so LOVE when you post mods....they are always SPECIAL & SPECTACULAR!!! Damn girl you are gorgeous! I love your hair!!!
I actually think both straps/lengths look perfect on you & I can't imagine crossbody style NOT looking good on you! Too hard to believe that, but i certainly understand if it's not your preferred way to wear/carry a bag. If i end up getting a ME Bal it will be ALL YOUR FAULT & I will come a knockin' to yell at you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

alla.miss said:


> The neonoe strap is much better on you, also it fits the look of you ME so well! Wear it in good health!
> Btw I love your skirt
> (Also dreaming to get myself a ME city one day)





Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhh YES! I so LOVE when you post mods....they are always SPECIAL & SPECTACULAR!!! Damn girl you are gorgeous! I love your hair!!!
> I actually think both straps/lengths look perfect on you & I can't imagine crossbody style NOT looking good on you! Too hard to believe that, but i certainly understand if it's not your preferred way to wear/carry a bag. If i end up getting a ME Bal it will be ALL YOUR FAULT & I will come a knockin' to yell at you! [emoji38]


Thank you so very much Ladies!
@alla.miss ...thank you dear... you should get an ME! Its a gorgeous Bal type 
@Kendie26 ... thank you so much for your kind appreciative words! 

Ive gotten my strap shortened and the tanner did an excellent job. Im loving the new length. I had a good 12inches (equal to a strap drop of just 3inches) removed and now the bag hangs level with my hips. I might have it shortened some more still but this was sort of a trial run and nevertheless the tanner was very friendly and helpful and did the job in just under 10 minutes! 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 the extra length was removed from the other end and the tanner folded the remaining length, applied a gold rivet and sealed the rough cut edge.


----------



## muchstuff

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you so very much Ladies!
> @alla.miss ...thank you dear... you should get an ME! Its a gorgeous Bal type
> @Kendie26 ... thank you so much for your kind appreciative words!
> 
> Ive gotten my strap shortened and the tanner did an excellent job. Im loving the new length. I had a good 12inches (equal to a strap drop of just 3inches) removed and now the bag hangs level with my hips. I might have it shortened some more still but this was sort of a trial run and nevertheless the tanner was very friendly and helpful and did the job in just under 10 minutes!
> View attachment 3707153
> View attachment 3707154
> View attachment 3707155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the extra length was removed from the other end and the tanner folded the remaining length, applied a gold rivet and sealed the rough cut edge.


Nice job.


----------



## rx4dsoul

muchstuff said:


> Nice job.


Right?!? Thank you. So happy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Been missing this beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Been missing this beauty!



This may be one of my favorite Bbags ever!!   That hardware!  I love it.  And I like what you are wearing.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This may be one of my favorite Bbags ever!!   That hardware!  I love it.  And I like what you are wearing.


thank you  
actually i caught myself thinking the same ... this is definitely one of my most fave bags, and if i ever decide to downsize my collection, she will be given the VIP place for 'stay in' list


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> thank you
> actually i caught myself thinking the same ... this is definitely one of my most fave bags, and if i ever decide to downsize my collection, she will be given the VIP place for 'stay in' list


I agree about this VIP!   I would love it in a Town size.   Simply gorgeous!


----------



## nashpoo

Hiding behind my new purchase


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I agree about this VIP!   I would love it in a Town size.   Simply gorgeous!


i would love to have it in a clutch... not that i am a clutch person, but i reckon it would look freaking stunning!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Been missing this beauty!


Looking VERY good k! The scarf, bracelets and bag accessorise


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Been missing this beauty!



Love this bag.....one day hopefully one will pop up for me! 
PS:  Loving the entire outfit too!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love this bag.....one day hopefully one will pop up for me!
> PS:  Loving the entire outfit too!


Thank you


----------



## HeatherL

ksuromax said:


> Been missing this beauty!



Love the bag!!!  Love the look!!  So cool [emoji41]


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Been missing this beauty!


I missed it too!!  It is so beautiful!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> Been missing this beauty!


Beautiful rainbow and black...That scarf is everything though!


----------



## rx4dsoul

nashpoo said:


> Hiding behind my new purchase


Lovely !!! I wish I could get my hands on a small version of this...


----------



## Iamminda

nashpoo said:


> Hiding behind my new purchase


Beautiful!  Glad you are enjoying your new Bal.


----------



## ksuromax

One of my new scarves today is supporting my black City...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> One of my new scarves today is supporting my black City...


I'm running out of positives k! The bag, scarf and hair look wonderful together


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm running out of positives k! The bag, scarf and hair look wonderful together


merci bien


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> One of my new scarves today is supporting my black City...


I'm w/ dear @SomethingGoodCanWork  in running out of positives!!! Those colors are exquisite & thus 1 of your nicknames, Color Queen! Xoxo


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> One of my new scarves today is supporting my black City...


I agree with SGCW and K -- too wonderful looking for words.  Oh, your beautiful hair, your beautiful hair .


----------



## baglici0us

My new Valentine's Blackout City at the bus-stop


----------



## ksuromax

baglici0us said:


> My new Valentine's Blackout City at the bus-stop
> 
> View attachment 3709614


Really cool and edgy!! I like it on you/in action


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I'm w/ dear @SomethingGoodCanWork  in running out of positives!!! Those colors are exquisite & thus 1 of your nicknames, Color Queen! Xoxo





Iamminda said:


> I agree with SGCW and K -- too wonderful looking for words.  Oh, your beautiful hair, your beautiful hair .


Thank you, my dearest friends!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Been missing this beauty!


Totally LOVE!!! Beautiful outfit and your sunnies are so darn gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

baglici0us said:


> My new Valentine's Blackout City at the bus-stop
> 
> View attachment 3709614


Stunning bag, I love it!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Totally LOVE!!! Beautiful outfit and your sunnies are so darn gorgeous!!!


Thanks a lot, my Dear!!


----------



## Iamminda

baglici0us said:


> My new Valentine's Blackout City at the bus-stop
> 
> View attachment 3709614


That is one cool looking bag!


----------



## BPC

Cassis WE, Black hip, Anthra Velo. Yep, three bags. 
Lots going on here for the holiday weekend so took my smallest Bal, and my largest


----------



## pzammie

2015 Bleu Lazuli Classic City[emoji170]


----------



## BPC

pzammie said:


> 2015 Bleu Lazuli Classic City[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709661
> 
> View attachment 3709662



Gorgeous!


----------



## alla.miss

baglici0us said:


> My new Valentine's Blackout City at the bus-stop
> 
> View attachment 3709614



Ay caramba! [emoji14]


----------



## Kendie26

baglici0us said:


> My new Valentine's Blackout City at the bus-stop
> 
> View attachment 3709614


Super cool! I think you're the first one (that I'm aware of) to have it!! How are you liking it so far? It's obviously so unique & I bet if feels fab! Congrats


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> 2015 Bleu Lazuli Classic City[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709661
> 
> View attachment 3709662


Phenomenal pics!! I so love that color & your sneaks are ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

pzammie said:


> 2015 Bleu Lazuli Classic City[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709661
> 
> View attachment 3709662


Stunning blue!!!


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> 2015 Bleu Lazuli Classic City[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709661
> 
> View attachment 3709662


Wow, this blue is so beautiful!  It's always good to see posts of your Bal beauties.


----------



## pzammie

Thanks BPC, Kenzie, Iamminda, Auvina, Jeanstohandbags, and Ksuromax!  [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Same bag, different scarf  
I'm lazy and i know it


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Same bag, different scarf
> I'm lazy and i know it


I dig it! You look "movie star chic" my friend!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Same bag, different scarf
> I'm lazy and i know it


Rocker chic! 
(See what I did there, *k*!  ).


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Rocker chic!
> (See what I did there, *k*!  ).


Where??


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Where??


Rocker Chick! 

(Nerd word fail  )


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Rocker Chick!
> 
> (Nerd word fail  )


Lol


----------



## rx4dsoul

baglici0us said:


> My new Valentine's Blackout City at the bus-stop
> 
> View attachment 3709614


One of a kind! Congrats!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> Same bag, different scarf
> I'm lazy and i know it


Loving the scarf bag combos! Do keep em coming babe!


----------



## ksuromax

rx4dsoul said:


> Loving the scarf bag combos! Do keep em coming babe!


Thank you  
Considering how fast my scarf collection grows i guess there's no other choice


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Same bag, different scarf
> I'm lazy and i know it


You know that I LOVE this bag -- so I am glad you are "lazy" (lol).  Beautiful scarf too.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You know that I LOVE this bag -- so I am glad you are "lazy" (lol).  Beautiful scarf too.


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Same bag, different scarf
> I'm lazy and i know it


You look fabulous, girl!!! I really love this bag so it's totally great your being lazyyyy!!!


----------



## CallaBerry

Gotta be this


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> You look fabulous, girl!!! I really love this bag so it's totally great your being lazyyyy!!!


 thank you


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Same bag, different scarf
> I'm lazy and i know it



Loving the matching iridescent looks of the sunnies & hardware!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

CallaBerry said:


> Gotta be this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710654



Beautiful!  Each time I see this bag I wonder if selling mine was as good an idea as it seemed at the time...


----------



## Jaidybug

I'm so behind in this thread, loving all the pics of beautiful bags! Today I carried my Mimosa City [emoji295]️


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Jaidybug said:


> I'm so behind in this thread, loving all the pics of beautiful bags! Today I carried my Mimosa City [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711035



Beautiful!  Looks to be in wonderful condition too!


----------



## Iamminda

CallaBerry said:


> Gotta be this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710654


Beautiful black with that gold hardware.


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> I'm so behind in this thread, loving all the pics of beautiful bags! Today I carried my Mimosa City [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711035


Hi JB!  This is so darn pretty with what you are wearing.


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> I'm so behind in this thread, loving all the pics of beautiful bags! Today I carried my Mimosa City [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711035


So pretty and it matches your beautiful blouse perfectly!!!


----------



## Auvina15

CallaBerry said:


> Gotta be this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710654


What a classic beauty, love those giant hw!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful!  Looks to be in wonderful condition too!


Thank you! [emoji5]


Iamminda said:


> Hi JB!  This is so darn pretty with what you are wearing.


Hi IM! Thanks so much [emoji4]


Auvina15 said:


> So pretty and it matches your beautiful blouse perfectly!!!


Thanks Auvina!  [emoji847]


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> I'm so behind in this thread, loving all the pics of beautiful bags! Today I carried my Mimosa City [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711035


How i love this beauty!!!!! I wish this amount of yellow  could work for me at least half as nicely as it does for you!!!


----------



## CallaBerry

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful black with that gold hardware.



Thanks! you cant go wrong with a classic balenciaga and red lippie


----------



## CallaBerry

Auvina15 said:


> What a classic beauty, love those giant hw!!!



Thanks Auvina!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jaidybug said:


> I'm so behind in this thread, loving all the pics of beautiful bags! Today I carried my Mimosa City [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711035


Brightens my day just to look at this!


----------



## LostInBal

The two little old ladies got finally completed. 
Ordered two customized straps, exact new tassels for the brown one and.. three original Balenciaga P. vintage dustbag!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> The two little old ladies got finally completed.
> Ordered two customized straps, exact new tassels for the brown one and.. three original Balenciaga P. vintage dustbag!
> 
> View attachment 3711531


These are just too darn chic & adorable aalinne!!! Can't wait to see your customized straps for them!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> I'm so behind in this thread, loving all the pics of beautiful bags! Today I carried my Mimosa City [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711035


WHOA! STOP THE PRESSES!!! Look at YOU girl....now THAT is a show stopper mod. That Bal couldn't be any better to highlight your pretty blouse!


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> These are just too darn chic & adorable aalinne!!! Can't wait to see your customized straps for them!!


Thank you Kendie! 
The straps appear attached to the bags on the pic


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> The two little old ladies got finally completed.
> Ordered two customized straps, exact new tassels for the brown one and.. three original Balenciaga P. vintage dustbag!
> 
> View attachment 3711531



This pair is so adorable, the new straps looks great!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you Kendie!
> The straps appear attached to the bags on the pic


Oh gosh I am really losing it lately! (Duh on me) I didn't look close enough at straps & just assumed you meant your new straps were on order. I was too darn smitten w/ the actual bags themselves & not paying attention to the straps! They are a beautiful, unique, rare duo!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> This pair is so adorable, the new straps looks great!


Thank you dear 
Luv these ones to pieces,  I've just moisturized them, adore the design!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> The two little old ladies got finally completed.
> Ordered two customized straps, exact new tassels for the brown one and.. three original Balenciaga P. vintage dustbag!
> 
> View attachment 3711531


Amazing!!!!!  well done really!! 
Are you actually wearing them, or just stare and melt slowly??


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> How i love this beauty!!!!! I wish this amount of yellow  could work for me at least half as nicely as it does for you!!!


Aw, thanks k! [emoji4]I'm sure you could make a bright yellow work for you! I love pairing it with blue jeans or black leggings and a pretty top


rx4dsoul said:


> Brightens my day just to look at this!


Thanks rx4dsoul, it brightens my day too when I carry it[emoji5]


Kendie26 said:


> WHOA! STOP THE PRESSES!!! Look at YOU girl....now THAT is a show stopper mod. That Bal couldn't be any better to highlight your pretty blouse!


Thank you Kendie[emoji1]. This bag does get a lot of attention when I carry it[emoji5]


----------



## Jaidybug

aalinne_72 said:


> The two little old ladies got finally completed.
> Ordered two customized straps, exact new tassels for the brown one and.. three original Balenciaga P. vintage dustbag!
> 
> View attachment 3711531



Wow! They look fantastic!


----------



## Kendie26

'06 ink Twiggy on her throne awaiting DH to take us out [emoji847]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> '06 ink Twiggy on her throne awaiting DH to take us out [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711763


Very appropriate seat for the


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> '06 ink Twiggy on her throne awaiting DH to take us out [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711763


Indeed the perfect throne for this royal beauty!    This color is superb.


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> The two little old ladies got finally completed.
> Ordered two customized straps, exact new tassels for the brown one and.. three original Balenciaga P. vintage dustbag!
> 
> View attachment 3711531


I love these two old ladies -- they are real special.


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> '06 ink Twiggy on her throne awaiting DH to take us out [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711763



Such a beauty, so regal looking on her throne [emoji146]


----------



## Iamminda

Kinda bored shoe shopping with DD (who asked me to sit down somewhere!!!).   So I am posting a pic of my Town as I wait.


----------



## HeatherL

Kendie26 said:


> '06 ink Twiggy on her throne awaiting DH to take us out [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711763



This is a true Bal in all its glory!  Just beautiful!


----------



## HeatherL

Iamminda said:


> Kinda bored shoe shopping with DD (who asked me to sit down somewhere!!!).   So I am posting a pic of my Town as I wait.



Wow!!  This is incredible!  I love everything about this bag!
I hope you enjoy the rest of your shopping trip [emoji3]


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Kinda bored shoe shopping with DD (who asked me to sit down somewhere!!!).   So I am posting a pic of my Town as I wait.


Ha I'm laughing at your comment (not your beautiful Town...she is so AWESOME! ) Every time i see a Town I curse myself out for never getting one but i love living vicariously through you dearest! Hey I'd be in heaven seeing all those Croc shoe options...i wear their Croc flip flops at home every waking minute! Hope you managed to have some fun after your little "boredom lull!"


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Very appropriate seat for the





Iamminda said:


> Indeed the perfect throne for this royal beauty!    This color is superb.





Jaidybug said:


> Such a beauty, so regal looking on her throne [emoji146]





HeatherL said:


> This is a true Bal in all its glory!  Just beautiful!


You gals are just all too cute for words...thanks for the Twiggy love (afterall she is aging a little) Warm thanks again & I'm laughing at the queen emoji ksuromax!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly .  4 stores, trying on countless pairs and a few irritated looks at dear old mom, we finally found a pair of black flats.  Oh the joy of being a mom of a teen


HeatherL said:


> Wow!!  This is incredible!  I love everything about this bag!
> I hope you enjoy the rest of your shopping trip [emoji3]





Kendie26 said:


> Ha I'm laughing at your comment (not your beautiful Town...she is so AWESOME! ) Every time i see a Town I curse myself out for never getting one but i love living vicariously through you dearest! Hey I'd be in heaven seeing all those Croc shoe options...i wear their Croc flip flops at home every waking minute! Hope you managed to have some fun after your little "boredom lull!"


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly .  4 stores, trying on countless pairs and a few irritated looks at dear old mom, we finally found a pair of black flats.  Oh the joy of being a mom of a teen


What an awesome Mom you are!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Kinda bored shoe shopping with DD (who asked me to sit down somewhere!!!).   So I am posting a pic of my Town as I wait.



Beautiful Town IM!!! [emoji173]️Aw, what a sweet mom you are. My eldest daughter is 9 and is just starting to show some independence from me...I'm not looking forward to the teenage years lol.


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful Town IM!!! [emoji173]️Aw, what a sweet mom you are. My eldest daughter is 9 and is just starting to show some independence from me...I'm not looking forward to the teenage years lol.


Thanks JB .  I sure miss those early single digit years with DD -- please be sure to enjoy these pre teen years


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Kinda bored shoe shopping with DD (who asked me to sit down somewhere!!!).   So I am posting a pic of my Town as I wait.


Your Town always makes me think i need one, too....


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Your Town always makes me think i need one, too....


Thanks K .  I really love the Town bag -- I would have a whole collection of Bal Town if it came in all the colors I like (such as R Theater etc).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K .  I really love the Town bag -- I would have a whole collection of Bal Town if it came in all the colors I like (such as R Theater etc).


Coq... is what i think of...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> '06 ink Twiggy on her throne awaiting DH to take us out [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711763



OMG gorgeous, doesn't she look quite at home on this chair (throne) lol!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG gorgeous, doesn't she look quite at home on this chair (throne) lol!


Aw thanks so much jeanstohandbags! The word throne just came to mind as i took that pic. It's in the room where we exit the house & we (me & Twiggy) were waiting impatiently for hubs to get a move along so we could get out!


----------



## SilverStCloud

The original ME City with yellow gold hardware from 2014. The leather is ever-slightly stiffer than my ME City with silver hardware from 2015. But both are equally gorgeous!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SilverStCloud said:


> The original ME City with yellow gold hardware from 2014. The leather is ever-slightly stiffer than my ME City with silver hardware from 2015. But both are equally gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713388



Wow, beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> The original ME City with yellow gold hardware from 2014. The leather is ever-slightly stiffer than my ME City with silver hardware from 2015. But both are equally gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713388


Major STUNNER!! This would be THE bag i would buy if i were buying a Bal.


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> The original ME City with yellow gold hardware from 2014. The leather is ever-slightly stiffer than my ME City with silver hardware from 2015. But both are equally gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713388


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> '06 ink Twiggy on her throne awaiting DH to take us out [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711763


I didn't know you had a Twiggy?? !! She is truly a beauty !!! Enjoy your holiday weekend Kendie  !!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> I didn't know you had a Twiggy?? !! She is truly a beauty !!! Enjoy your holiday weekend Kendie  !!!


Thank you sweet friend...how are you these days/have missed you! My Twiggy is '06 (ink color) Have a lovely day dearest!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> The original ME City with yellow gold hardware from 2014. The leather is ever-slightly stiffer than my ME City with silver hardware from 2015. But both are equally gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713388


This is a stunning bag!  I never thought I would like anything except the original hardware but that has changed recently.   Really like the ME look more and more.  It's always good to see your gorgeous bags.


----------



## Auvina15

SilverStCloud said:


> The original ME City with yellow gold hardware from 2014. The leather is ever-slightly stiffer than my ME City with silver hardware from 2015. But both are equally gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713388


Gorgeous classic, LOVE it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> '06 ink Twiggy on her throne awaiting DH to take us out [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711763


So beautiful, I really like this ink color!!! Great shot, K.!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Kinda bored shoe shopping with DD (who asked me to sit down somewhere!!!).   So I am posting a pic of my Town as I wait.


What a beauty!!!!!  The rose gold hw is stunning! Hope you also managed to grab sth for yourself while waiting ... I wouldn't wait...I would of take the advance of it...


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> What a beauty!!!!!  The rose gold hw is stunning! Hope you also managed to grab sth for yourself while waiting ... I wouldn't wait...I would of take the advance of it...


Thanks very much A .  Guess I should have looked at shoes for myself but I wasn't in the mood to try on shoes.  If only they had purses nearby....  .


----------



## helenNZ

Kendie26 said:


> '06 ink Twiggy on her throne awaiting DH to take us out [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711763



  I had one of these back in the day and DANG IT!  I miss mine BUT thank you for sharing!!!  I might just have to stay and stare at it for a bit


----------



## SilverStCloud

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, beautiful! [emoji813]


Thanks, JTHB! My photo truly doesn't do her justice. She is much more stunning in real life.


Kendie26 said:


> Major STUNNER!! This would be THE bag i would buy if i were buying a Bal.


Hi Kenzie, you should! But the original 2014 yellow gold hardly ever appears on the resale market. I find this yellow to be the perfect. The later yellow ones are much too yellowy for me. Under some lighting, they can even look orange.


ksuromax said:


> Beautiful!!!!


Thank you, Ksuromax! I love all my black beauties truly!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> This is a stunning bag!  I never thought I would like anything except the original hardware but that has changed recently.   Really like the ME look more and more.  It's always good to see your gorgeous bags.


I have to say... I totally understand where u are coming from. Because when the ME line was first launched, I thought it was hideous! But very soon after all those super strong feelings against the line, I found myself liking it A LOT. So much so that I bought both the 2014 gold and 2015 silver Cities!

So I try to keep a much more open mind now. But honestly... the latest collection is making it very hard to love Bal bags. Lol. 

I do, however, smell a black Vibrato somewhere in my future.


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful, I really like this ink color!!! Great shot, K.!!!





helenNZ said:


> I had one of these back in the day and DANG IT!  I miss mine BUT thank you for sharing!!!  I might just have to stay and stare at it for a bit


Aw shucks, thanks sweet Bal ladies! Twiggy appreciates your kindness & compliments!  Did you have same ink color HelenNZ?


----------



## helenNZ

Kendie26 said:


> Aw shucks, thanks sweet Bal ladies! Twiggy appreciates your kindness & compliments!  Did you have same ink color HelenNZ?



Yeah I had an INK and a CORNFLOWER twiggy back in the day! Those were the best colours of 06  I miss them both  I hope to at least find one of them one day soon. Gotta build the collection back up just with the key ones I loved  I'm just gonna totally stalk ur pic!


----------



## Kendie26

helenNZ said:


> Yeah I had an INK and a CORNFLOWER twiggy back in the day! Those were the best colours of 06  I miss them both  I hope to at least find one of them one day soon. Gotta build the collection back up just with the key ones I loved  I'm just gonna totally stalk ur pic!


You are too cute...i will remember that & def let you know if i see those 2 colors somewhere. Cornflower was a gorgeous color i always wanted.


----------



## pzammie

2015 Bleu Lazuli Classic City!


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> View attachment 3714697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Bleu Lazuli Classic City!


Perfect example of Beautiful Bal Blues!   You look great wearing it.


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> The original ME City with yellow gold hardware from 2014. The leather is ever-slightly stiffer than my ME City with silver hardware from 2015. But both are equally gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713388



Great pic, absolutely gorgeous ME City!!![emoji7]


----------



## Jaidybug

pzammie said:


> View attachment 3714697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Bleu Lazuli Classic City!



Beautiful blue!!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## 2cello

pzammie said:


> View attachment 3714697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Bleu Lazuli Classic City!



This blue works so great with jeans.  Like denim but with more pop.


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> View attachment 3714697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Bleu Lazuli Classic City!


Fabulous!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

pzammie said:


> View attachment 3714697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Bleu Lazuli Classic City!


Absolutely the greatest blue!!!!


----------



## pzammie

Thanks Girls![emoji8]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

pzammie said:


> View attachment 3714697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Bleu Lazuli Classic City!



This is such an amazing colour, looks great on you too!


----------



## BPC

Still using my Hip, WE, and Velo. 

Going home today after the holiday weekend that my friends and family decided to extend by two days .

Gonna try to catch up later tonight. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well.


----------



## Auvina15

The Bleu Paon ME was on the road with me this afternoon!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> The Bleu Paon ME was on the road with me this afternoon!
> View attachment 3716118


What a beautiful bag (love the color and ME)!   Cute shoes and jeans too -- always so well put together dear .


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful bag (love the color and ME)!   Cute shoes and jeans too -- always so well put together dear .


Thanks mucho dearest IM, sooo very kind of you!!!
(I've missed our loveliest DM, hope she's doing well!!! I'm so used to admire her fabulous mod shots everyday.....)


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Thanks mucho dearest IM, sooo very kind of you!!!
> (I've missed our loveliest DM, hope she's doing well!!! I'm so used to admire her fabulous mod shots everyday.....)


Just telling it like it is .   (I miss DM too and hope she is well and is just busy.)


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> The Bleu Paon ME was on the road with me this afternoon!
> View attachment 3716118



Lovely blue! Your shoes add a pretty pop of colour, and your jeans are so cute!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely blue! Your shoes add a pretty pop of colour, and your jeans are so cute!


Thank you so much JB, you're very sweet!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> The Bleu Paon ME was on the road with me this afternoon!
> View attachment 3716118





Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful bag (love the color and ME)!   Cute shoes and jeans too -- always so well put together dear .


I was just going to say the same - so well put together!! Love the whole ensemble!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> The Bleu Paon ME was on the road with me this afternoon!
> View attachment 3716118



[emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji119]Woot! Aren't you a vision dearest!! You are so Rockin a fantastic combo! Wish I could look half as good in jeans like that! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> I was just going to say the same - so well put together!! Love the whole ensemble!!





Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji119]Woot! Aren't you a vision dearest!! You are so Rockin a fantastic combo! Wish I could look half as good in jeans like that! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji8]


Thank you so much my sweetest friends!!! You ladies made me !!!


----------



## viewwing

Auvina15 said:


> The Bleu Paon ME was on the road with me this afternoon!
> View attachment 3716118



Nice! Are those jeans from Zara?


----------



## Auvina15

viewwing said:


> Nice! Are those jeans from Zara?


Thank you so much!!! I actually bought those jeans from my local Nordstrom(@great sale price)!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Thanks mucho dearest IM, sooo very kind of you!!!
> (I've missed our loveliest DM, hope she's doing well!!! I'm so used to admire her fabulous mod shots everyday.....)





Iamminda said:


> Just telling it like it is .   (I miss DM too and hope she is well and is just busy.)


Hi girlies...please add me to the list of missing DM


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Auvina15 said:


> The Bleu Paon ME was on the road with me this afternoon!
> View attachment 3716118



Wow, the Blue Paon is so beautiful, I've admired that colour since it first came out!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hi girlies...please add me to the list of missing DM


+1


----------



## Auvina15

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, the Blue Paon is so beautiful, I've admired that colour since it first came out!


Thank you dear friend!!! This blue is quite unique and I love goatskin, still smells wonderfully!!!


----------



## Kendie26

I should be embarrassed at my baggy & sloppy (with a small hole in leg![emoji33][emoji23]) sweatpants but I'm just running to grocery store w/my black city...she looks better in car!


----------



## Mamahailee

my Beige Nougatine is ready for a heavy duty shopping spree with me today. 
She has served me well for years now, I've been contemplating whether to recolor it or not..? What do you think..?


----------



## grnbri

Mamahailee said:


> my Beige Nougatine is ready for a heavy duty shopping spree with me today.
> She has served me well for years now, I've been contemplating whether to recolor it or not..? What do you think..?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718811



[emoji173]️ her - such a creamy color and gorgeous leather melting in your seat! I think she is perfect as is [emoji846]


----------



## Mamahailee

grnbri said:


> [emoji173]️ her - such a creamy color and gorgeous leather melting in your seat! I think she is perfect as is [emoji846]



thanks! gotta be careful beige though coz i dont baby my bags lol. =p


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I should be embarrassed at my baggy & sloppy (with a small hole in leg![emoji33][emoji23]) sweatpants but I'm just running to grocery store w/my black city...she looks better in car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718812
> View attachment 3718814


No need to be embarrassed -- you look so well coordinated in your casual comfy attire.  I am all about comfort -- plus a gorgeous bag like yours really elevate any outfit.   Love seeing your mod shots K .


----------



## Iamminda

Mamahailee said:


> my Beige Nougatine is ready for a heavy duty shopping spree with me today.
> She has served me well for years now, I've been contemplating whether to recolor it or not..? What do you think..?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718811


This bag is quite lovely.  I don't see any stains or darkening so just wondering if you want to dye it for a change or some other reason?


----------



## baglici0us

Still loving my Valentine's Blackout City!


----------



## chowlover2

Mamahailee said:


> my Beige Nougatine is ready for a heavy duty shopping spree with me today.
> She has served me well for years now, I've been contemplating whether to recolor it or not..? What do you think..?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718811


I think she looks great!


----------



## Iamminda

baglici0us said:


> Still loving my Valentine's Blackout City!
> View attachment 3719135


Great bag and cute shoes!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> I should be embarrassed at my baggy & sloppy (with a small hole in leg![emoji33][emoji23]) sweatpants but I'm just running to grocery store w/my black city...she looks better in car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718812
> View attachment 3718814


 Gorgeous black City Kendie! They look  with everything and anything


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Mamahailee said:


> my Beige Nougatine is ready for a heavy duty shopping spree with me today.
> She has served me well for years now, I've been contemplating whether to recolor it or not..? What do you think..?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718811


That's a lovely colour, I wouldn't recolour it but like Iamminda asked, is there any particular reason you want to change the colour of the bag?


----------



## Kendie26

Mamahailee said:


> my Beige Nougatine is ready for a heavy duty shopping spree with me today.
> She has served me well for years now, I've been contemplating whether to recolor it or not..? What do you think..?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718811


So pretty! Considering that I'm a total neutral lover i would not dye this beauty. But then again, i wouldn't dye any Bal bag. That's just me though


----------



## Kendie26

baglici0us said:


> Still loving my Valentine's Blackout City!
> View attachment 3719135


That bag is really cool....I'd love to see all the sayings (assuming it's all lovey-dovey/Valentine related?)


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> No need to be embarrassed -- you look so well coordinated in your casual comfy attire.  I am all about comfort -- plus a gorgeous bag like yours really elevate any outfit.   Love seeing your mod shots K .





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gorgeous black City Kendie! They look  with everything and anything


Thank sweetest friends! Hey, i think we are black City triplets


----------



## helenNZ

Kendie26 said:


> I should be embarrassed at my baggy & sloppy (with a small hole in leg![emoji33][emoji23]) sweatpants but I'm just running to grocery store w/my black city...she looks better in car!





Deets @Kendie26  please! What year is this black beauty? Tag Letter?  Have a great day/hope you had a great day running around with her!!!!  

I've taken screenshots of your beauty and @SomethingGoodCanWork black bbags  for my drooling! O M G that sounds of porn-o! HAHA!!!!


----------



## baglici0us

Kendie26 said:


> That bag is really cool....I'd love to see all the sayings (assuming it's all lovey-dovey/Valentine related?)



I'd love to translate all the sayings too. It's such a conversation starter. I have multilingual people walking up to me and reading out the quotes in other languages to me. One of my friends who was originally from Albania spotted an Albanian quote on my wallet and she thought it was so cool.


----------



## Phiomega

My chocolate brown Balenciaga ME at church... love how it works with my white top, peach toned jeans, and TB shoes...


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3719356
> 
> My chocolate brown Balenciaga ME at church... love how it works with my white top, peach toned jeans, and TB shoes...


Beautiful ME you got there -- matches nicely with your outfit indeed


----------



## Mamahailee

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3719356
> 
> My chocolate brown Balenciaga ME at church... love how it works with my white top, peach toned jeans, and TB shoes...



drooling over your ME!


----------



## Mamahailee

@Kendie26 @Iamminda @chowlover2  thanks sweeties! 
my Beige Nougat is such a charmer, I dont carry it often as my other bags. 
Most of the time I'd use my Bal City Bleu Mineral which I love so much, coz of its dark color. 
Beige Nougat is actually my 1st neutral colored bag ever, feeling adventurous when I decided to buy it (coz i probably knew it wont be used as much)  , 
Most of the time it is kept in my closet for 'display' .
 I donno if it's OCD or what, but I'd get super restless if Im out with my light-colored handbag. I worry too much. 
yeah i'm a weirdo like that LOL


----------



## Phiomega

Mamahailee said:


> my Beige Nougatine is ready for a heavy duty shopping spree with me today.
> She has served me well for years now, I've been contemplating whether to recolor it or not..? What do you think..?



It is very nice as is! I like the gold tone against beige.... I think it is a great neutral bag with a bit of luxury touch with the gold HW!


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful ME you got there -- matches nicely with your outfit indeed





Mamahailee said:


> drooling over your ME!



Thank you! I wish I can show the brown tone even more... I love the gold HW from ME on the dark chocolate brown leather....


----------



## Mamahailee

I honestly thought yours was dark grey colored at 1st glance~ then i read your caption saying it was dark brown , i! [emoji16]


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> I should be embarrassed at my baggy & sloppy (with a small hole in leg![emoji33][emoji23]) sweatpants but I'm just running to grocery store w/my black city...she looks better in car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718812
> View attachment 3718814


You rock every outfit Kendie, I wear comfy clothes all the time running errands. [emoji173]️ your bag, classic! 


Mamahailee said:


> my Beige Nougatine is ready for a heavy duty shopping spree with me today.
> She has served me well for years now, I've been contemplating whether to recolor it or not..? What do you think..?
> This neutral colour is gorgeous, and looks to be in good condition still...I wouldn't recolour imo[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3718811





baglici0us said:


> Still loving my Valentine's Blackout City!
> View attachment 3719135



Pretty, love your shoes too!


----------



## Jaidybug

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3719356
> 
> My chocolate brown Balenciaga ME at church... love how it works with my white top, peach toned jeans, and TB shoes...



Beautiful![emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

baglici0us said:


> I'd love to translate all the sayings too. It's such a conversation starter. I have multilingual people walking up to me and reading out the quotes in other languages to me. One of my friends who was originally from Albania spotted an Albanian quote on my wallet and she thought it was so cool.


Left upper side has a georgian phrase "words cannot express how much i love you"
I spotted russian and a few main european ones, german, italian, spanish... 
If you post good close-up i am sure collectively we can de-code them all!


----------



## baglici0us

ksuromax said:


> Left upper side has a georgian phrase "words cannot express how much i love you"
> I spotted russian and a few main european ones, german, italian, spanish...
> If you post good close-up i am sure collectively we can de-code them all!



Sounds like a fun project! I'll start a thread for it.


----------



## alla.miss

Such a great morning to start at the terrace outside sipping some green tea and viewing all these beautiful bal bags that my fellow tpfers have [emoji4][emoji173]️

Wishing you all a nice day!


----------



## Kendie26

helenNZ said:


> Deets @Kendie26  please! What year is this black beauty? Tag Letter?  Have a great day/hope you had a great day running around with her!!!!
> 
> I've taken screenshots of your beauty and @SomethingGoodCanWork black bbags  for my drooling! O M G that sounds of porn-o! HAHA!!!!


Thank you sweetie! My black City is a Q tag (f/w 2009) The wrinkles/veining on her are always astounding to me when I pull her out


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> You rock every outfit Kendie, I wear comfy clothes all the time running errands. [emoji173]️ your bag, classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty, love your shoes too!


Overly generous of you sweet dearest Jaidybug!Merci


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! I wish I can show the brown tone even more... I love the gold HW from ME on the dark chocolate brown leather....


Your ME is dreamy Phiomega! Is yours "Charbon"...hard to tell in pic. I also ADORE dark brown as my #1 favorite color in EVERYthing!! You are lucky to have this bag in that color!


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> Your ME is dreamy Phiomega! Is yours "Charbon"...hard to tell in pic. I also ADORE dark brown as my #1 favorite color in EVERYthing!! You are lucky to have this bag in that color!



Thank you so much! I actually have no clue on the name of the color --- and it does not even say on the receipt when I bought it... maybe you are right? I am newbie when it comes to Balenciaga, admiring everyone's collection here including yours!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3719356
> 
> My chocolate brown Balenciaga ME at church... love how it works with my white top, peach toned jeans, and TB shoes...


Very chic and very classic Bal, my friend!! Great choice!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I should be embarrassed at my baggy & sloppy (with a small hole in leg![emoji33][emoji23]) sweatpants but I'm just running to grocery store w/my black city...she looks better in car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718812
> View attachment 3718814





Iamminda said:


> No need to be embarrassed -- you look so well coordinated in your casual comfy attire.  I am all about comfort -- plus a gorgeous bag like yours really elevate any outfit.   Love seeing your mod shots K .


Totally agree with IM!!!
I'm all about comfort too, Kendie!!! You look great and your black Bal is such a gorgeous classic!!! That's how easy to wear a Bal bag, I wear them with hoodies, T shirt and  jeans/yoga pants/sweatpants ... and feel FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

baglici0us said:


> Still loving my Valentine's Blackout City!
> View attachment 3719135


Gorgeous bag and your shoes are killers!!!! Love them!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Mamahailee said:


> my Beige Nougatine is ready for a heavy duty shopping spree with me today.
> She has served me well for years now, I've been contemplating whether to recolor it or not..? What do you think..?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718811


It's very neutral beautiful color!!! I would never recolor it, I love how fantastic the leather ages naturally!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Blue GGH


----------



## ksuromax

tigertrixie said:


> Blue GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720985


Heelllooooo!!!! Good to see you back!!! You and your beautiful blue baby!!!


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> Blue GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720985


Hi there stranger . Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Luv n bags

ksuromax said:


> Heelllooooo!!!! Good to see you back!!! You and your beautiful blue baby!!!



Thank you! I took a break and saved moolah in the process.  Now, back with a vengeance (but shopping in my closet).


----------



## Luv n bags

Iamminda said:


> Hi there stranger . Gorgeous bag!



Hi!!!


----------



## ksuromax

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you! I took a break and saved moolah in the process.  Now, back with a vengeance (but shopping in my closet).


Lol  
We have a thread for it 
I will take a break, too... in July...


----------



## Jaidybug

tigertrixie said:


> Blue GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720985



Wow! That blue is STUNNING![emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Totally agree with IM!!!
> I'm all about comfort too, Kendie!!! You look great and your black Bal is such a gorgeous classic!!! That's how easy to wear a Bal bag, I wear them with hoodies, T shirt and  jeans/yoga pants/sweatpants ... and feel FABULOUS!!!!


Thank you sweetness!! Trust me you can rock yoga/sweatpants a zillion times better than me my dear!


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> Blue GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720985


Snap! Looks AWESOME! So very nice to "see" you again TT!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Lol
> We have a thread for it
> I will take a break, too... in July...


Oh, do tell my dear....what's the "break thread!?" I need it to & keep saying I will BUT i would miss all of you too much!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh, do tell my dear....what's the "break thread!?" I need it to & keep saying I will BUT i would miss all of you too much!


Lol  
It's in "bags ans purses", Shopping from my own closet 2017 
We help each other to disable the cravings and temptations, and help to shop wisely, and encourage to rotate own bags and doing some 'challenges' helping us to fall back in love with old bags and find new pairing and combo options....


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Lol
> It's in "bags ans purses", Shopping from my own closet 2017
> We help each other to disable the cravings and temptations, and help to shop wisely, and encourage to rotate own bags and doing some 'challenges' helping us to fall back in love with old bags and find new pairing and combo options....


Oh yes! I've seen that thread. I probably need to get back to it! Xoxo


----------



## gloved

Today (and for the past 2 weeks)i have my new to me Castagna City~

When I first got her, she was faded in some parts and dry (got her for only SGD$600!) Treated her to leather honey and then a week later even out the colours with Meltonian shoe cream (fashion brown). This miracle cream even out the colors and even smoothen the scruffs from the corners! [emoji7]


----------



## Jaidybug

gloved said:


> Today (and for the past 2 weeks)i have my new to me Castagna City~
> 
> When I first got her, she was faded in some parts and dry (got her for only SGD$600!) Treated her to leather honey and then a week later even out the colours with Meltonian shoe cream (fashion brown). This miracle cream even out the colors and even smoothen the scruffs from the corners! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723676



Beautiful! Looks great![emoji173]️


----------



## Mamahailee

gloved said:


> Today (and for the past 2 weeks)i have my new to me Castagna City~
> 
> When I first got her, she was faded in some parts and dry (got her for only SGD$600!) Treated her to leather honey and then a week later even out the colours with Meltonian shoe cream (fashion brown). This miracle cream even out the colors and even smoothen the scruffs from the corners! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723676



Youre so lucky. She's drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

gloved said:


> Today (and for the past 2 weeks)i have my new to me Castagna City~
> 
> When I first got her, she was faded in some parts and dry (got her for only SGD$600!) Treated her to leather honey and then a week later even out the colours with Meltonian shoe cream (fashion brown). This miracle cream even out the colors and even smoothen the scruffs from the corners! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723676



Lovely -- good job on rehabbing her.


----------



## gloved

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful! Looks great![emoji173]️





Mamahailee said:


> Youre so lucky. She's drop dead gorgeous!!!






Iamminda said:


> Lovely -- good job on rehabbing her.




Thank you. I adore her to bitsssss [emoji5]


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweetness!! Trust me you can rock yoga/sweatpants a zillion times better than me my dear!


----------



## Auvina15

gloved said:


> Today (and for the past 2 weeks)i have my new to me Castagna City~
> 
> When I first got her, she was faded in some parts and dry (got her for only SGD$600!) Treated her to leather honey and then a week later even out the colours with Meltonian shoe cream (fashion brown). This miracle cream even out the colors and even smoothen the scruffs from the corners! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723676


Beautiful color, great job!!!


----------



## Auvina15

tigertrixie said:


> Blue GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720985


Woa... it's a stunning blue, LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

gloved said:


> Today (and for the past 2 weeks)i have my new to me Castagna City~
> 
> When I first got her, she was faded in some parts and dry (got her for only SGD$600!) Treated her to leather honey and then a week later even out the colours with Meltonian shoe cream (fashion brown). This miracle cream even out the colors and even smoothen the scruffs from the corners! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723676


Ahhhh! ME LOVES!!! Picture & bag perfection! Huge Congrats....BROWN ROCKS!


----------



## Luv n bags

Auvina15 said:


> Woa... it's a stunning blue, LOVE it!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## gloved

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful color, great job!!![emoji813]





Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhh! ME LOVES!!! Picture & bag perfection! Huge Congrats....BROWN ROCKS![emoji813]



Thanks...i feel brown is one of thr bal colors that ages well...[emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Day in 2008 Anthra, thick, supple and chewy agneau


----------



## Kmora

gloved said:


> Today (and for the past 2 weeks)i have my new to me Castagna City~
> 
> When I first got her, she was faded in some parts and dry (got her for only SGD$600!) Treated her to leather honey and then a week later even out the colours with Meltonian shoe cream (fashion brown). This miracle cream even out the colors and even smoothen the scruffs from the corners! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723676


This is SO helpful! I also got a City Castagna that needs some help to get good looking again. Have tried leather honey but it didn't help all the way. Have been thinking of Meltonian for a long time now but never pulled the trigger. Now when I know which color to use I have no more excuses - thank you!


----------



## Kmora

ksuromax said:


> Day in 2008 Anthra, thick, supple and chewy agneau


Love the bag and your outfit!


----------



## ksuromax

Kmora said:


> Love the bag and your outfit!


thank you


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Day in 2008 Anthra, thick, supple and chewy agneau


One of my fav Bal color ever!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> One of my fav Bal color ever!
> 
> View attachment 3725166


My was sleeping in the closet for ages, i almost forgot how lovely her leather is!! 
yours looks lush!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

aalinne_72 said:


> One of my fav Bal color ever!
> 
> View attachment 3725166


Beautiful color and love the fur pom, just ordered one for my Twiggy  !!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Day in 2008 Anthra, thick, supple and chewy agneau



Love the entire outfit & especially the Anthra! 
I have a few Anthra bags, more than I need, but I can never bring myself to sell any because they are also different.


----------



## BPC

aalinne_72 said:


> One of my fav Bal color ever!
> 
> View attachment 3725166


Is also Anthra? It looks bluish to me, gorgeous.


----------



## BPC

Cumin city today.


----------



## Mamahailee

Looking good! I love the color


----------



## gloved

Kmora said:


> This is SO helpful! I also got a City Castagna that needs some help to get good looking again. Have tried leather honey but it didn't help all the way. Have been thinking of Meltonian for a long time now but never pulled the trigger. Now when I know which color to use I have no more excuses - thank you!


Do wipe her down alot (after it dries) before using it tho...i was impatient and used ber after just wiping her down briefly and it did hav some transfer onto my plushie bag charm...


----------



## gloved

ksuromax said:


> Day in 2008 Anthra, thick, supple and chewy agneau


That really is a good looking Day u've got there...[emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

gloved said:


> That really is a good looking Day u've got there...[emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Cumin city today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725277


This is such beautiful warm color.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Day in 2008 Anthra, thick, supple and chewy agneau


What a great looking Day!   There is something to be said about a beautiful neutral.   It looks great with your whole outfit  too.


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> One of my fav Bal color ever!
> 
> View attachment 3725166


Gorgeous leather -- and the Pom looks nice with it.


----------



## LostInBal

BPC said:


> Is also Anthra? It looks bluish to me, gorgeous.


Yes 08 Anthracite F/W Pre Season
This one has bluish undertones,  yes


----------



## Sculli

First day outing with my new balenciaga bazar bag [emoji170]


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> This is such beautiful warm color.


I love Cumin, love, love, love. But mine is a little dry. If I had the nerve, I'd use leather honey. 



aalinne_72 said:


> Yes 08 Anthracite F/W Pre Season
> This one has bluish undertones,  yes


I'm in love with your bag.
Keep me in mind if you ever decide to let her go.


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes 08 Anthracite F/W Pre Season
> This one has bluish undertones,  yes


That was particular undertone for 2008, as per our Gurus


----------



## Auvina15

Sculli said:


> First day outing with my new balenciaga bazar bag [emoji170]
> View attachment 3725414


So adorable, you wear it perfectly!!!


----------



## Auvina15

BPC said:


> Cumin city today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725277


Love this classic piece, so pretty neutral color!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Day in 2008 Anthra, thick, supple and chewy agneau


Wow....you rock, girl!!! Love the whole look... all black pieces... big fan here!!!


----------



## Auvina15

aalinne_72 said:


> One of my fav Bal color ever!
> 
> View attachment 3725166


What a fantastic piece... and the pom pom is so cute!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Wow....you rock, girl!!! Love the whole look... all black pieces... big fan here!!!


Thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## ksuromax

Sculli said:


> First day outing with my new balenciaga bazar bag [emoji170]
> View attachment 3725414


Very nice, fresh look!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Cumin city today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725277


Looove!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sculli said:


> First day outing with my new balenciaga bazar bag [emoji170]
> View attachment 3725414


Looks cute on you.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Day in 2008 Anthra, thick, supple and chewy agneau


What year is it ksuromax? Looks like a true grey...edit, duh 2008 .


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> One of my fav Bal color ever!
> 
> View attachment 3725166



This is beautiful!  All these Anthra's are inspiring me to dig one of mine out to use!


----------



## Kendie26

Sculli said:


> First day outing with my new balenciaga bazar bag [emoji170]
> View attachment 3725414


Looks really sweet on you!


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> Cumin city today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725277


Aw, makes me really miss my Cumin! LOVE yours


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday i had my Work w/ me & was admiring her in passenger seat of car. She has always been my very softest Bal, i guess cause she's broken in so well.


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday i had my Work w/ me & was admiring her in passenger seat of car. She has always been my very softest Bal, i guess cause she's broken in so well.



What a great bag. And even more gorgeous broken in.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday i had my Work w/ me & was admiring her in passenger seat of car. She has always been my very softest Bal, i guess cause she's broken in so well.


This is beautiful and luscious looking.  I have become a fan of giant hardware now (previously I couldn't imagine getting anything other than regular hardware).


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> What a great bag. And even more gorgeous broken in.





Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful and luscious looking.  I have become a fan of giant hardware now (previously I couldn't imagine getting anything other than regular hardware).


Thank you dear friends! I am always intrigued & amazed by the feel of this bag when i grab it. I didn't like the giant 21 HW at first iamminda but then i grew to love it on certain bags...this is my only current bag w/ g21. Hope you're both having a fab weekend!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Catching up with HS friends .....



Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Gringach

The bag I like to photography the most (for some reasons) [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Magayon_ako said:


> Catching up with HS friends .....
> View attachment 3726994
> View attachment 3726995
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


Starbucks and Bals -- two favorites of mine.  What a great weekend


----------



## Iamminda

Gringach said:


> The bag I like to photography the most (for some reasons) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727007


This black beauty looks great with your dress.


----------



## Magayon_ako

Iamminda said:


> Starbucks and Bals -- two favorites of mine.  What a great weekend



Thanks Iamminda .... hope you are having a great weekend too!


----------



## Gringach

Iamminda said:


> This black beauty looks great with your dress.



Thank you 
The color is Bleu Obscur actually 
But looks black there.. It was getting a little late when I took the pic yesterday..


----------



## Kendie26

Magayon_ako said:


> Catching up with HS friends .....
> View attachment 3726994
> View attachment 3726995
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


GREAT pic Magayon_ako!! What color is that City? So pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

Gringach said:


> The bag I like to photography the most (for some reasons) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727007


You look so LOVELY dear Gringach! Love that dress & shoes w/ your cool Velo!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Gringach said:


> The bag I like to photography the most (for some reasons) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727007



Very pretty bag & outfit!


----------



## Gringach

Kendie26 said:


> You look so LOVELY dear Gringach! Love that dress & shoes w/ your cool Velo!


Hi dear Kendie, and thank you so much for your lovely comment You are always so sweat 



jeanstohandbags said:


> Very pretty bag & outfit!


Thank you, very kind of you


----------



## Magayon_ako

Kendie26 said:


> GREAT pic Magayon_ako!! What color is that City? So pretty!



Thanks Kendie .... it's Rouge Cerise, pretty red indeed!


----------



## Mamahailee

My loyal co-pilot today, this puddle of pride and joy sitting comfy next to me  .. I  her so much.
( 2012 Bleu Mineral City GHW 'sunbathing' )




Me and my girl out for a spa !


----------



## Iamminda

Mamahailee said:


> My loyal co-pilot today, this puddle of pride and joy sitting comfy next to me  .. I  her so much.
> ( 2012 Bleu Mineral City GHW 'sunbathing' )
> 
> View attachment 3728343
> 
> 
> Me and my girl out for a spa !
> 
> View attachment 3728346


What a beautiful blue!


----------



## BPC

Mamahailee said:


> My loyal co-pilot today, this puddle of pride and joy sitting comfy next to me  .. I  her so much.
> ( 2012 Bleu Mineral City GHW 'sunbathing' )
> 
> View attachment 3728343
> 
> 
> Me and my girl out for a spa !
> 
> View attachment 3728346



Love this.  
I have the city with rh. Wish I had it with other hardware too.


----------



## Mamahailee

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful blue!



Yep! No regrets for this one! Forever adored [emoji4]


----------



## Mamahailee

BPC said:


> Love this.
> I have the city with rh. Wish I had it with other hardware too.



Ive wanted a dark blue city with ghw coz i think the ghw will be in perfect contrast with blue. Im glad i made the right decision for this one, though. [emoji813]️


----------



## ksuromax

Mamahailee said:


> My loyal co-pilot today, this puddle of pride and joy sitting comfy next to me  .. I  her so much.
> ( 2012 Bleu Mineral City GHW 'sunbathing' )
> 
> View attachment 3728343
> 
> 
> Me and my girl out for a spa !
> 
> View attachment 3728346


Endlessly beautiful!!!


----------



## baglici0us

Little Bluey at work! Decided she's a keeper


----------



## ksuromax

baglici0us said:


> Little Bluey at work! Decided she's a keeper
> 
> View attachment 3728765


Lovely!!


----------



## Flip88

aalinne_72 said:


> One of my fav Bal color ever![emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3725166


Gorgeous


----------



## BPC

Not doing anything today other than walking my pups today. So Hip it is.


----------



## Iamminda

baglici0us said:


> Little Bluey at work! Decided she's a keeper
> 
> View attachment 3728765


Glad to hear this cutie is a keeper!


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Not doing anything today other than walking my pups today. So Hip it is.
> View attachment 3728878


I like this -- is it anthracite or black?


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> Glad to hear this cutie is a keeper!



It's black. I purchased it from Barneys and noticed it's not as dark as my other black bals. Same with my black m/u clutch, purchased from Neimans and also not as dark as my city's.  I'm sure it's just a coincidence, but still, I haven't purchased any black bal anything from either store since then.

The leather though is lovely, very soft.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> It's black. I purchased it from Barneys and noticed it's not as dark as my other black bals. Same with my black m/u clutch, purchased from Neimans and also not as dark as my city's.  I'm sure it's just a coincidence, but still, I haven't purchased any black bal anything from either store since then.
> 
> The leather though is lovely, very soft.


It is lovely!  I was asking because I think you have black bags and was wondering if you use your black more or anthra more.


----------



## Iamminda

Summer time is a good time for carrying (and eating!) sorbet.


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> It is lovely!  I was asking because I think you have black bags and was wondering if you use your black more or anthra more.



Yah, I have three black city's and hoping for a fourth 

My Anthra has a green undertone, it's not a true grey.  But it's been one of my most used Bals in the past simply because I don't care how I treated the bag, and for some odd reason, the green undertone makes it a true neutral that even goes with beige/cream colors, where as a blue/grey anthra wouldn't.  

These days I probably use my rh black city the most.


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> Summer time is a good time for carrying (and eating!) sorbet.



I adore this color. It's perfect for summer.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Summer time is a good time for carrying (and eating!) sorbet.


LIKE!!! Fantastic happy colour, Iamminda,


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Summer time is a good time for carrying (and eating!) sorbet.


YES little Mama, YES!!! What a BEAUTIFUL bag AND picture!!


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> Not doing anything today other than walking my pups today. So Hip it is.
> View attachment 3728878


Your Hip is perfectly posed for her glamour shot!! What a fab pic!!


----------



## Kendie26

baglici0us said:


> Little Bluey at work! Decided she's a keeper
> 
> View attachment 3728765


Good for you!! I think it looks really good on you & that print is just so sweet!


----------



## Kendie26

My chèvre First was out this weekend & today cruising around


----------



## princesschunks

I never owned a balanciaga bag. Are they still "trendy"?  All I see now days are chloe, Celine, Goyard???


----------



## chowlover2

princesschunks said:


> I never owned a balanciaga bag. Are they still "trendy"?  All I see now days are chloe, Celine, Goyard???


I was late to the game, never bought any til 2012. I made up for it though, I have 20 now. I love them, much more than my Chloe or Celine. In fact I sold them to buy more Bals-LOL!


----------



## Mamahailee

princesschunks said:


> I never owned a balanciaga bag. Are they still "trendy"?  All I see now days are chloe, Celine, Goyard???



Celine? 
Are they still in trend now ..? 
That 'unhappy' bag needs to disappear fast (sorrynotsorry) LOL


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> My chèvre First was out this weekend & today cruising around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729137



love this. how is the chevre breaking in?

(i think i'm getting my first, "first" tomorrow  )


----------



## BPC

princesschunks said:


> I never owned a balanciaga bag. Are they still "trendy"?  All I see now days are chloe, Celine, Goyard???



I see Bals everywhere here, and I'm in NYC (Manhattan.)
But I wouldn't say they're trendy, more like at this point,  the moto line is a classic.


----------



## BPC

chowlover2 said:


> I was late to the game, never bought any til 2012. I made up for it though, I have 20 now. I love them, much more than my Chloe or Celine. In fact I sold them to buy more Bals-LOL!


Me too. Got my first Bal in April I believe of 2012. 
Funny thing though, first time I saw a city (in black) was at JFK airport back in 2004. That bag stuck in my head. Took eight years, but I got it!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much .  Even with my intense craving for more black bbags, I just can't give up my bright beauties.   



BPC said:


> I adore this color. It's perfect for summer.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> LIKE!!! Fantastic happy colour, Iamminda,





Kendie26 said:


> YES little Mama, YES!!! What a BEAUTIFUL bag AND picture!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My chèvre First was out this weekend & today cruising around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729137


I love this one -- I hope to get a new chèvre bag someday.


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> love this. how is the chevre breaking in?
> 
> (i think i'm getting my first, "first" tomorrow  )





Iamminda said:


> I love this one -- I hope to get a new chèvre bag someday.


Kind Thanks Lovelies! This chèvre (Hamilton holiday/limited edition collection) is really fantastic...the feel is amazing. I'm a chronic/daily "rotator" of bags so none get constant or super frequent use so it's a little hard to comment on "breaking in" (if that makes sense) To me,she still looks very new but the feel of her from day 1 was fantastic


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> love this. how is the chevre breaking in?
> 
> (i think i'm getting my first, "first" tomorrow  )


Oops & above reply i forgot to ask which first did you get?! Dying to see it....early CONGRATS!


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> Kind Thanks Lovelies! This chèvre (Hamilton holiday/limited edition collection) is really fantastic...the feel is amazing. I'm a chronic/daily "rotator" of bags so none get constant or super frequent use so it's a little hard to comment on "breaking in" (if that makes sense) To me,she still looks very new but the feel of her from day 1 was fantastic





Kendie26 said:


> Oops & above reply i forgot to ask which first did you get?! Dying to see it....early CONGRATS!


I'm scared to give too much info. for fear of jinxing it. It's an oldie though.


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Yah, I have three black city's and hoping for a fourth
> 
> My Anthra has a green undertone, it's not a true grey.  But it's been one of my most used Bals in the past simply because I don't care how I treated the bag, and for some odd reason, the green undertone makes it a true neutral that even goes with beige/cream colors, where as a blue/grey anthra wouldn't.
> 
> These days I probably use my rh black city the most.


Senior moment here but I'm not sure I know what three years/seasons your black cities are. And what's your hope for a fourth?


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Senior moment here but I'm not sure I know what three years/seasons your black cities are. And what's your hope for a fourth?


Black with GSH 2011, black with rh 2013, and black le metallic with pewter hw 2013.
I want a black with silver hardware


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Summer time is a good time for carrying (and eating!) sorbet.


Bow to the Queen of Summer!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My chèvre First was out this weekend & today cruising around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729137


This is one of my all time favourites of all your bags!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bow to the Queen of Summer!!


Thanks kindly K.  I am more like the Queen of Sorbet/Ice Cream


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly K.  I am more like the Queen of Sorbet/Ice Cream


One does not exclude the other  
I'd say even well compliments...


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> This is one of my all time favourites of all your bags!!


Thank you sweet pea!! She is a "purdy" (as dear @muchstuff  likes to say!!) little thing! The color & leather are truly the best & I'm a sucker for matte/brushed gold hardware for something a little different.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly K.  I am more like the Queen of Sorbet/Ice Cream


Ohhhh yes i like that about you dearest! Hmmm, what can i be the Queen of ....carbs? Bread? Cookies? Cupcakes? All of the above?!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ohhhh yes i like that about you dearest! Hmmm, what can i be the Queen of ....carbs? Bread? Cookies? Cupcakes? All of the above?!


.  I say, Queen of Sweetness!  (And Queen of Chanel's too?)


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> .  I say, Queen of Sweetness!  (And Queen of Chanel's too?)


Yes!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> .  I say, Queen of Sweetness!  (And Queen of Chanel's too?)





ksuromax said:


> Yes!!!


Hahahaha too funny & overly sweet ladies....just ask my DH, he'd tell you otherwise! Kisses to you both


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hahahaha too funny & overly sweet ladies....just ask my DH, he'd tell you otherwise! Kisses to you both


Why?? Is he claiming the title to himself????


----------



## Luv n bags

I haven't used this black bag in over two years.  Time for it to ride shotgun with me!


----------



## Auvina15

tigertrixie said:


> I haven't used this black bag in over two years.  Time for it to ride shotgun with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730547


Oh my... this beauty.... the leather is divine!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> My chèvre First was out this weekend & today cruising around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729137


Simply stunning, gorgeous classic!!! Big big LOVE ❤️


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Summer time is a good time for carrying (and eating!) sorbet.


What a cutie!!!! The color is so yummy  
I love your new avatar my loveliest friend, very cool!!!


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> I haven't used this black bag in over two years.  Time for it to ride shotgun with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730547


The leather on this one is divine -- glad to see you using it again.


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> What a cutie!!!! The color is so yummy
> I love your new avatar my loveliest friend, very cool!!!


Thanks so much A.   Hope you and your family are enjoying your summer.


----------



## ksuromax

tigertrixie said:


> I haven't used this black bag in over two years.  Time for it to ride shotgun with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730547


Holy cookies!!!!  
Is she from 2008????


----------



## Luv n bags

ksuromax said:


> Holy cookies!!!!
> Is she from 2008????



Idk what year this bag was made.  Perhaps someone can tell me
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3730986


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

tigertrixie said:


> I haven't used this black bag in over two years.  Time for it to ride shotgun with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730547


Two years?! Isn't that punishable by TPF law or something?!
Gorgeous 

Here is a list of what letter means what year/season on Bal metal tags, that I use (I couldn't follow your link):
https://www.lollipuff.com/blog/370/guide-how-to-date-balenciaga-bags-reference-season-year


----------



## ksuromax

tigertrixie said:


> Idk what year this bag was made.  Perhaps someone can tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730986


I can't open it
But leather looks just like my WE in Vermillion from 2008, smooth, thick, and very sexy...


----------



## Luv n bags

Maybe this is legible


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

F/W 2008. 

Wow, ksuromax, you nailed the year just by looking at the leather!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> F/W 2008.
> 
> Wow, ksuromax, you nailed the year just by looking at the leather!


And season


----------



## Luv n bags

ksuromax said:


> I can't open it
> But leather looks just like my WE in Vermillion from 2008, smooth, thick, and very sexy...



You are amazing!! Thank you for identifying my bag for me!


----------



## Phiomega

princesschunks said:


> I never owned a balanciaga bag. Are they still "trendy"?  All I see now days are chloe, Celine, Goyard???



Late response but thought I shared. I learned that 'trendy' disappeared but 'classic themes' stays. Moreover, I use the bags I love most often. 

Nonetheless, I admit that I asked this question also, when I was smitten by Bal for the first time, almost a year ago. But against my friends' advice, who thought Bal is on the sunset, I got my small city in brown ME because I loved it.

And that, reaffirmed my learnings!


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> I haven't used this black bag in over two years.  Time for it to ride shotgun with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730547


How SEXY!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Why?? Is he claiming the title to himself????


Hahahaha omg you are so funny! And YES, he would definitely claim that title for himself (I'll even ask him just to be sure!)


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Simply stunning, gorgeous classic!!! Big big LOVE ❤️


Much love & thanks sweetie girl!


----------



## ksuromax

tigertrixie said:


> You are amazing!! Thank you for identifying my bag for me!


 my pleasure


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hahahaha omg you are so funny! And YES, he would definitely claim that title for himself (I'll even ask him just to be sure!)


You will be sweet perfect couple - Mr and Mrs Sweetness... (should be a cupcake emogie)


----------



## muchstuff

tigertrixie said:


> I haven't used this black bag in over two years.  Time for it to ride shotgun with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730547


What year are we looking at? EDIT  sorry I hadn't read to the end of the thread.


----------



## ksuromax

City


----------



## Sculli

The Bazar in XS


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> City



Gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> City


You are always so chic & pretty my dear (& that hair )


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> You will be sweet perfect couple - Mr and Mrs Sweetness... (should be a cupcake emogie)


Hysterical! thank you for the laughs my dearest


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you dearly 


jeanstohandbags said:


> Gorgeous!





Kendie26 said:


> You are always so chic & pretty my dear (& that hair )


----------



## dotty8

Sculli said:


> The Bazar in XS
> View attachment 3731591



Very cute  and I like your top as well


----------



## Luv n bags

Kendie26 said:


> How SEXY!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Sculli

dotty8 said:


> Very cute  and I like your top as well



thank you dotty8 [emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> City


I LOVE this bag!!     Cute sandals.


----------



## Iamminda

Sculli said:


> The Bazar in XS
> View attachment 3731591


Looks cute on you


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I LOVE this bag!!     Cute sandals.


Thank you  tried to play Egyptian


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> City


Great look! I wish I had seen this bag in person. I'm so intrigued by the hardware.


----------



## BPC

Sculli said:


> The Bazar in XS
> View attachment 3731591



I like this, it looks good with your outfit. Perfect for a casual day out.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Great look! I wish I had seen this bag in person. I'm so intrigued by the hardware.


I am soooo happy i got it!!!!  now i can't imagine my collection without it!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Thank you  tried to play Egyptian


Love that second emoji -- now I have that old song "walk like an Egyptian" in my head


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love that second emoji -- now I have that old song "walk like an Egyptian" in my head


I have re-tied it, now it's kinda a top 
Taking kids to see Cars 3


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I have re-tied it, now it's kinda a top
> Taking kids to see Cars 3


Nice!  Enjoy the movie.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I have re-tied it, now it's kinda a top
> Taking kids to see Cars 3


This looks really AWESOME on you sweetie!


----------



## Luv n bags

Enjoying all my Bals again.  Today is a purple day!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

tigertrixie said:


> Enjoying all my Bals again.  Today is a purple day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733095


Gorgeous picture and Bal colour


----------



## Luv n bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gorgeous picture and Bal colour



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> Enjoying all my Bals again.  Today is a purple day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733095


This purple is just gorgeous.  Do you know what color this is?  Perhaps Raisin?


----------



## Luv n bags

Iamminda said:


> This purple is just gorgeous.  Do you know what color this is?  Perhaps Raisin?



Idk the color name.  You are probably correct with Raisin.


----------



## muchstuff

tigertrixie said:


> Idk the color name.  You are probably correct with Raisin.


Hard to tell from the pic but maybe sapphire?


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Hard to tell from the pic but maybe sapphire?


You are probably right -- there is no red undertone so it's probably sapphire.  Good eye MS


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Hard to tell from the pic but maybe sapphire?


+1 
My Raisin has different colour zipper and ropes


----------



## Phiomega

Hope you are not bored as I only have two Bals.... 

My son's kindergarten graduation today and decided to bring my small city ME in chocolate brown as she is a quite worry free but effortlessly cool at the same time...


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Hope you are not bored as I only have two Bals....
> 
> My son's kindergarten graduation today and decided to bring my small city ME in chocolate brown as she is a quite worry free but effortlessly cool at the same time...
> 
> View attachment 3734278


Never bored w/ this beauty......she is absolutely STUNNING & PERFECT!! Totally in love w/ this one!! Congrats to your sweet little graduate!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> Hope you are not bored as I only have two Bals....
> 
> My son's kindergarten graduation today and decided to bring my small city ME in chocolate brown as she is a quite worry free but effortlessly cool at the same time...
> 
> View attachment 3734278


Really loving all ME beauties these days so please post away .  How fun to have a little kindergartener (well I guess soon to be big 1st grader ).


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Hope you are not bored as I only have two Bals....
> 
> My son's kindergarten graduation today and decided to bring my small city ME in chocolate brown as she is a quite worry free but effortlessly cool at the same time...
> 
> View attachment 3734278


Love from her shiny sistah


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Love from her shiny sistah


Love this shiny gal!


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> Never bored w/ this beauty......she is absolutely STUNNING & PERFECT!! Totally in love w/ this one!! Congrats to your sweet little graduate!



Thank you!



Iamminda said:


> Really loving all ME beauties these days so please post away .  How fun to have a little kindergartener (well I guess soon to be big 1st grader ).



Yes he will be a 'medium boy'... so he says [emoji23]... thank you!



ksuromax said:


> Love from her shiny sistah



High five, sistah! I LOVE this one @ksuromax!


----------



## anis azmi

As usual, with this baby


----------



## rx4dsoul

anis azmi said:


> As usual, with this baby[emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735055


Awesome pop of summer color! [emoji519][emoji525][emoji526][emoji534][emoji523]


----------



## ksuromax

anis azmi said:


> As usual, with this baby
> View attachment 3735055


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Love from her shiny sistah



Great shot of this amazing bag, what is that beautiful matching iridescent charm?


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Great shot of this amazing bag, what is that beautiful matching iridescent charm?


My son's spinner  
I was playing with him 'hide the leaf on the tree' game, he didn't notice it, and i forgot it was there, went to work, and realised it was hanging on the bag only when i put it on my office desk!!  so, for one day i had a funny bag charm...


----------



## Kendie26

anis azmi said:


> As usual, with this baby
> View attachment 3735055


You look FAB....what a GREAT pic & bag!


----------



## anis azmi

Kendie26 said:


> You look FAB....what a GREAT pic & bag!


Thanks Kendie!


----------



## ksuromax

Switched from my City to Day... which one?? Will post it tomorrow...


----------



## Iamminda

anis azmi said:


> As usual, with this baby
> View attachment 3735055


So gorgeous!  Is this Red Lipstick?


----------



## mstran87

My bleu dragee and some oreo gelato ^_^


----------



## Iamminda

mstran87 said:


> My bleu dragee and some oreo gelato ^_^
> View attachment 3735736


Pretty bag and yummy gelato!


----------



## anis azmi

Iamminda said:


> So gorgeous!  Is this Red Lipstick?


Yes!


----------



## ksuromax

mstran87 said:


> My bleu dragee and some oreo gelato ^_^
> View attachment 3735736


Beautiful blue!!


----------



## ksuromax

Green Apple Day


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Green Apple Day


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Green Apple Day


This color looks so vibrant and pretty!   Perfect scarf pairing.


----------



## peacebabe

This bag deserves more than words !





ksuromax said:


> Green Apple Day


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> This bag deserves more than words !


Thank you


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Green Apple Day


Just lovely, k! Apple Green looks to be another happy-colour, like Sorbet, from Bal


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Just lovely, k! Apple Green looks to be another happy-colour, like Sorbet, from Bal


Yes, very happy


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Yes, very happy


So unique & pretty, like you! And love the little lovely lizard (?)charm


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> So unique & pretty, like you! And love the little lovely lizard (?)charm


Thank you, sweetheart  
yes, it's Gaudi style lizard, got it in Barcelona


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Green Apple Day


What a happy color. Perfect for summer.


----------



## BPC

My Blue Jean first with my new cross body strap.


----------



## BPC

mstran87 said:


> My bleu dragee and some oreo gelato ^_^
> View attachment 3735736


Love this.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> My Blue Jean first with my new cross body strap.
> View attachment 3736232


Yeeey to the long chain!!! That really makes a difference, does it not?


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Yeeey to the long chain!!! That really makes a difference, does it not?



Completely. I wouldn't use it without.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> My Blue Jean first with my new cross body strap.
> View attachment 3736232


I like this color a lot -- and pretty chain strap.


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> I like this color a lot -- and pretty chain strap.



Thank you. I got the strap for 10 bucks off of Amazon..lol..


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> My Blue Jean first with my new cross body strap.
> View attachment 3736232


Fantastic!!! Love a chain like that on Firsts!! Bravo BPC!


----------



## Kendie26

mstran87 said:


> My bleu dragee and some oreo gelato ^_^
> View attachment 3735736


Double YUM!! Haven't seen that color in forever....so pretty! Thanks for posting her!


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> Fantastic!!! Love a chain like that on Firsts!! Bravo BPC!


Thank you, Kendie 
It works very well with this bags. I think I may use it for my GSH cities as well. I'm loving cross body this summer.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BPC said:


> My Blue Jean first with my new cross body strap.
> View attachment 3736232


That's a perfect match! And a very cool match at that


----------



## BPC

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's a perfect match! And a very cool match at that



Thank you, it definitely works for the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> My Blue Jean first with my new cross body strap.
> View attachment 3736232


Lovely to see that blue, it's the first time I've seen a really good pic of it and it would be a blue I'd wear, not much of a blur person generally unless it's very dark. Jeez the leather looks good on that bag!


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Lovely to see that blue, it's the first time I've seen a really good pic of it and it would be a blue I'd wear, not much of a blur person generally unless it's very dark. Jeez the leather looks good on that bag!



Thank you.
I posted the pic from my phone, not realizing it would be that huge, but I'm glad it gives a good indication as to how great the leather is. And it really  is wonderful. 
The color saturation too, it's remarkable.


----------



## pzammie

2015 Rose Berlingot Classic City


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> 2015 Rose Berlingot Classic City
> View attachment 3737639


What a pretty color!  I like your outfit too.


----------



## pzammie

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty color!  I like your outfit too.



Thanks Iamminda![emoji4]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

pzammie said:


> 2015 Rose Berlingot Classic City
> View attachment 3737639



You my dear are so darn cute!  Such a pretty Bal & outfit, love it all!


----------



## pzammie

jeanstohandbags said:


> You my dear are so darn cute!  Such a pretty Bal & outfit, love it all!



Awww. Tks jeanstohandbags!![emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> 2015 Rose Berlingot Classic City
> View attachment 3737639


gorgeous colour!!


----------



## ksuromax

Going healthy, going green, my Apple Green Day for 3 days in a row


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> 2015 Rose Berlingot Classic City
> View attachment 3737639


LOVE this color & love it on you!! I still want your hair (or at least want my curly waves to look as nice as yours!)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Going healthy, going green, my Apple Green Day for 3 days in a row


What a great pic of this fab bag....truly a special color!  But hmmmm, are you trying to beat my record (last week when i carried my coral tote 4 days in a row?) hahaha


----------



## pzammie

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE this color & love it on you!! I still want your hair (or at least want my curly waves to look as nice as yours!)



Thks Kendie!  Yeah-summer with curls is not easy[emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> What a great pic of this fab bag....truly a special color!  But hmmmm, are you trying to beat my record (last week when i carried my coral tote 4 days in a row?) hahaha


no, i am just too busy to switch... and not very keen either.... like this bag big time!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Going healthy, going green, my Apple Green Day for 3 days in a row


Can't enough pictures of this beauty!  Yes, an Apple (Day Bag) a day keeps the (Purse) doctor away . Couldn't resist.


----------



## BPC

Crazy morning so far. Have to take one of my bulldogs with me to the office. 
He's having poop issues So using my hip.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Crazy morning so far. Have to take one of my bulldogs with me to the office.
> He's having poop issues So using my hip.
> View attachment 3739817


Nice and cute


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Crazy morning so far. Have to take one of my bulldogs with me to the office.
> He's having poop issues So using my hip.
> View attachment 3739817


What a cutie!  Hope your dog is doIng ok.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BPC said:


> Crazy morning so far. Have to take one of my bulldogs with me to the office.
> He's having poop issues So using my hip.
> View attachment 3739817


Like is for the bag, not poop issues  Poor little guy!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Nice and cute





Iamminda said:


> What a cutie!  Hope your dog is doIng ok.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Like is for the bag, not poop issues  Poor little guy!



Thanks, ladies. It is a cute bag. Best of all, it's hands free. Very important when you're buys picking up dog poo...
He's definitely doing better. Think my hubs gave him some cantaloupe last night and it upset his stomach.


----------



## momoc

Bought this a couple days ago at duty free. Now with me waiting to board the next flight!


----------



## Iamminda

momoc said:


> Bought this a couple days ago at duty free. Now with me waiting to board the next flight!
> 
> View attachment 3740389


Oh, that is beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Crazy morning so far. Have to take one of my bulldogs with me to the office.
> He's having poop issues So using my hip.
> View attachment 3739817


I hear ya, I have a dog with irritable bowel, so poop has been in the forefront for the last six months...just remember to secure that bag behind you when to bend to clean up, otherwise it'll swing forward and down...


----------



## Auvina15

BPC said:


> Crazy morning so far. Have to take one of my bulldogs with me to the office.
> He's having poop issues So using my hip.
> View attachment 3739817


What a cutie and very functional, love it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

momoc said:


> Bought this a couple days ago at duty free. Now with me waiting to board the next flight!
> 
> View attachment 3740389


So gorgeous!!! Congratulations


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Going healthy, going green, my Apple Green Day for 3 days in a row


GLORIOUS!!! The most beautiful green, I really LOVE it, ksuromax!!!


----------



## Auvina15

pzammie said:


> 2015 Rose Berlingot Classic City
> View attachment 3737639


So pretty!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> GLORIOUS!!! The most beautiful green, I really LOVE it, ksuromax!!!


thank you, Dear Auvina


----------



## jeanstohandbags

momoc said:


> Bought this a couple days ago at duty free. Now with me waiting to board the next flight!
> 
> View attachment 3740389



Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## BPC

momoc said:


> Bought this a couple days ago at duty free. Now with me waiting to board the next flight!
> 
> View attachment 3740389



Gorgeous.


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> I hear ya, I have a dog with irritable bowel, so poop has been in the forefront for the last six months...just remember to secure that bag behind you when to bend to clean up, otherwise it'll swing forward and down...


Aww.. poor pup. Is yours on meds? I put my guy on metronidazole. Always have it in the house just for this. 




Auvina15 said:


> What a cutie and very functional, love it!!!


Thank you!


----------



## BPC

Bulls and Bals.
My WE and First - getting ready for the weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Bulls and Bals.
> My WE and First - getting ready for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3741002


Beautiful bags for the weekend!  Have a good one


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bags for the weekend!  Have a good one


Thank you, you as well!


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> Bulls and Bals.
> My WE and First - getting ready for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3741002


Such great colors/great bags....love the glasses on sweet pup & if this is the one w/ "poop problems" i hope he/she is healing FAST.


----------



## Kendie26

momoc said:


> Bought this a couple days ago at duty free. Now with me waiting to board the next flight!
> 
> View attachment 3740389


Leather looks so fantastic & i love the silver ME....Congrats!!!


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> Such great colors/great bags....love the glasses on sweet pup & if this is the one w/ "poop problems" i hope he/she is healing FAST.


Thank you! 
That is my poop monster, Wellie. And he's back to normal thanks to meds.!


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> Thank you!
> That is my poop monster, Wellie. And he's back to normal thanks to meds.!


Very glad to hear!! Yay Wellie! It is quite gut wrenching when our furry family is sickly.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Bulls and Bals.
> My WE and First - getting ready for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3741002


thank you for a kick, seeing your First made me long for mine, pulled it out, might wear this weekend.... 
have a good time!!


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> Very glad to hear!! Yay Wellie! It is quite gut wrenching when our furry family is sickly.


 
Animal lover here. Absolutely crazy for them. I stalk the Cincinnati  zoos FB page for videos of baby hippo Fiona and her mom Bibi.
I waited for months for April the Girraffe to finally give birth..lol. I also do work for a local rescue here that tries to re-home older pups who most don't want 
So when one of mine gets sink- my world revolves around getting them well.



ksuromax said:


> thank you for a kick, seeing your First made me long for mine, pulled it out, might wear this weekend....





ksuromax said:


> have a good time!!


Thank you!
Excellent! You definitely should. 
Kendie Inspired me to take my Coach out. Will use it next week.


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> Animal lover here. Absolutely crazy for them. I stalk the Cincinnati  zoos FB page for videos of baby hippo Fiona and her mom Bibi.
> I waited for months for April the Girraffe to finally give birth..lol. I also do work for a local rescue here that tries to re-home older pups who most don't want
> So when one of mine gets sink- my world revolves around getting them well.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Excellent! You definitely should.
> Kendie Inspired me to take my Coach out. Will use it next week.


Wonderful to hear of your rescue work....BRAVO BPC!! Yay I'm glad you'll be rocking your Coach bag next week.
OMG. Dear @ksuromax is "threatening" to show her blue Outremer First....shoot me now!! It's my favorite of hers & I WANT IT!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Aww.. poor pup. Is yours on meds? I put my guy on metronidazole. Always have it in the house just for this.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Ahhh jeez we've gone through course after course of the stuff. Prednisone didn't do a damn thing either. After ten years of high quality home-made food he's now on vet food, hypoallergenic hydrolyzed protein kibble which is pure poodle crack, he loves the stuff. And so, apparently, does his tummy. My vet says he basically doesn't care what you feed a dog provided he thrives on it and this is by far the healthiest he's been in six months, but I still feel guilty every time I pour the stuff into his dish...


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Wonderful to hear of your rescue work....BRAVO BPC!! Yay I'm glad you'll be rocking your Coach bag next week.
> OMG. Dear @ksuromax is "threatening" to show her blue Outremer First....shoot me now!! It's my favorite of hers & I WANT IT!!!!


Yup 
And Bal sandals in Neon Blue ... watch out!


----------



## roundandround

It's been a very long time since I posted pictures on here.

Getting some errands today together with Canard


----------



## Iamminda

roundandround said:


> It's been a very long time since I posted pictures on here.
> 
> Getting some errands today together with Canard


Great looking bag!   I like how the color looks against the red chair.


----------



## momoc

Iamminda said:


> Oh, that is beautiful!





Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous!!! Congratulations





jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, gorgeous!





BPC said:


> Gorgeous.





Kendie26 said:


> Leather looks so fantastic & i love the silver ME....Congrats!!!



Thank you all so much for the kind words 

Yes I'm totally a silver hardware person  The SA showed me the gold one too but it was such an easy choice for me!


----------



## roundandround

Iamminda said:


> Great looking bag!   I like how the color looks against the red chair.



Thank you, that's what I thought too everytime Canard sit on the chais


----------



## muchstuff

Latte mini pom...


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Latte mini pom...
> 
> View attachment 3742818



OOOOH... puppy .
The bag is cute to.. lol

(P.S. Is the food you feed Royal Canine Hypoallergenic Hydrolyzed Protein? The one that's made from soy and so broken down their bodies
don't even recognize the ingredients? One of mine is on it for his skin allergies)


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> OOOOH... puppy .
> The bag is cute to.. lol
> 
> (P.S. Is the food you feed Royal Canine Hypoallergenic Hydrolyzed Protein? The one that's made from soy and so broken down their bodies
> don't even recognize the ingredients? One of mine is on it for his skin allergies)


Same food, yup, brewers rice and hydrolized soy.  If you can call it food...but it's the only thing that's helped in the last six months. His name is Brillo and he has a very boopable snoot ...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Latte mini pom...
> 
> View attachment 3742818


Two cuties!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Two cuties!!!


The mini pom sure looks washed out in these pics though, the colour is much richer than that. More like this...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> The mini pom sure looks washed out in these pics though, the colour is much richer than that. More like this...
> 
> View attachment 3742851


Oh wow, a big difference.  It's really such a beautiful neutral!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, a big difference.  It's really such a beautiful neutral!


Even that pic doesn't capture it really, there's a bit more yellow in it. It's a good neutral but only with warm or neutral colours. Couldn't wear it with jewel tones for instance. But it works perfectly with my wardrobe. It's great with khakis...


----------



## DutchGirl007

Been awhile since I carried a Bal.  oh I've missed my 2016 Black w/ silver !!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> The mini pom sure looks washed out in these pics though, the colour is much richer than that. More like this...
> 
> View attachment 3742851


Stop it please, you are making me want a Pom & in this color OR your cigar force!!!


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> It's been a very long time since I posted pictures on here.
> 
> Getting some errands today together with Canard


Well, a big HELLO there dearest....fancy seeing you here in these parts!!! Love your Canard w/ the G21 hardware...& your hat


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> Been awhile since I carried a Bal.  oh I've missed my 2016 Black w/ silver !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742953


Great pic & beautiful bag!! So nice "seeing" you again dear Dutchgirl!!! Hope life is treating you well!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Same food, yup, brewers rice and hydrolized soy.  If you can call it food...but it's the only thing that's helped in the last six months. His name is Brillo and he has a very boopable snoot ...
> 
> View attachment 3742830


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Been awhile since I carried a Bal.  oh I've missed my 2016 Black w/ silver !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742953


Welcome back!! Such a great classic bag!!


----------



## pzammie

2015 Classic City Rose Berlingot


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> Been awhile since I carried a Bal.  oh I've missed my 2016 Black w/ silver !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742953


What a gorgeous bag especially love that silver hardware.


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> 2015 Classic City Rose Berlingot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743878
> 
> View attachment 3743881


I really like this color since I am a fan of pink/lavender.  I always love your mod shots -- and your yard!!


----------



## pzammie

Iamminda said:


> I really like this color since I am a fan of pink/lavender.  I always love your mod shots -- and your yard!!



Haha. Tks Iamminda. Summertime in the yard is beautiful[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> 2015 Classic City Rose Berlingot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743878
> 
> View attachment 3743881


Looks AWESOME....you belong on the catwalk/runway!


----------



## muchstuff

View attachment 3744041

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Digging through my bags today...my 05 olive Day ...so hard to capture the colour, as usual...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 3744041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digging through my bags today...my 05 olive Day ...so hard to capture the colour, as usual...
> 
> View attachment 3744033
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744044


Beautiful Day MS


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Day MS


Much prettier IRL!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> Great pic & beautiful bag!! So nice "seeing" you again dear Dutchgirl!!! Hope life is treating you well!



Thank YOU!!  Life's gotten in the way of tPF but not my bags!  Great reading your posts and comments, thanks for yours! [emoji8].


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Welcome back!! Such a great classic bag!!



Thanks so much, yes missed these beauties!  So light weight, I took my blue Azur to Holland for 2 months, what a work horse!

Lovely seeing you, thanks for the comment!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 3744041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digging through my bags today...my 05 olive Day ...so hard to capture the colour, as usual...
> 
> View attachment 3744033
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744044


Yes, gorgeous bag and colour!


----------



## ksuromax

First in Outremer and brogue sandals in Neon Blue


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 3744041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digging through my bags today...my 05 olive Day ...so hard to capture the colour, as usual...
> 
> View attachment 3744033
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744044



Love your Olive. Leather looks gorgeous.


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> First in Outremer and brogue sandals in Neon Blue



Lol.. Perfect! 
I've been wearing my first the same way. Even our straps look the same.. lol


----------



## BPC

DutchGirl007 said:


> Been awhile since I carried a Bal.  oh I've missed my 2016 Black w/ silver !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742953


very nice.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rouge vif,  with my trader joe's bag ruining the bal perfection


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ksuromax said:


> First in Outremer and brogue sandals in Neon Blue


i want this bag so bad  i sold my city outremer and have been dying for a first outremer. i missed one on fashionphile a few months back. suffering from insane jealously here!!!, it's such a perfect blue


----------



## ksuromax

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i want this bag so bad  i sold my city outremer and have been dying for a first outremer. i missed one on fashionphile a few months back. suffering from insane jealously here!!!, it's such a perfect blue


Hope you'll find yours soon


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> First in Outremer and brogue sandals in Neon Blue


I love this color (think it may be the best bright blue that B makes)..I also like those sandals and the shirt.


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> rouge vif,  with my trader joe's bag ruining the bal perfection
> View attachment 3744586


This red is just wonderful!   Love TJ (always something new to try there).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this color (think it may be the best bright blue that B makes)..I also like those sandals and the shirt.


I cannot understand why it's so hard to capture the true vivid shade of blue on this one, it always comes out grayish/muted washed blue... irl it's so bright, so edgy....


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> First in Outremer and brogue sandals in Neon Blue


OK, now i know you are trying to make me jealous?!  & it's working!!!  What i wouldn't give to have the Outremer First. I seriously might give me left arm or leg! And matched up w/ that cool shirt....I NEED that too! I am all about flower power  (just ask my hubs) L-O-V-E this pic/outfit!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> rouge vif,  with my trader joe's bag ruining the bal perfection
> View attachment 3744586


Dang it, ANOTHER STUNNER!!! You gals are killin' it today. Gorgeous & I also love your dress/skirt!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I love this color (think it may be the best bright blue that B makes)..I also like those sandals and the shirt.


Um, hello sisterfriend but you do have a fairly close color in Blue Lavande AND I have first dibs on @ksuromax Outremer First....I'm truly sorry but i must put my foot down on this one!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I cannot understand why it's so hard to capture the true vivid shade of blue on this one, it always comes out grayish/muted washed blue... irl it's so bright, so edgy....


"Ain't" nothin' wrong at all w/ your Outremer pic girlfriend...heck i wish it DIDN'T look so darn stunning.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> OK, now i know you are trying to make me jealous?!  & it's working!!!  What i wouldn't give to have the Outremer First. I seriously might give me left arm or leg! And matched up w/ that cool shirt....I NEED that too! I am all about flower power  (just ask my hubs) L-O-V-E this pic/outfit!!!


 
thank you my dear


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Um, hello sisterfriend but you do have a fairly close color in Blue Lavande AND I have first dibs on @ksuromax Outremer First....I'm truly sorry but i must put my foot down on this one!!!


If i ever get this one consigned, promise, you'll be the first who will get alert/link to it!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Um, hello sisterfriend but you do have a fairly close color in Blue Lavande AND I have first dibs on @ksuromax Outremer First....I'm truly sorry but i must put my foot down on this one!!!


I feel like we have had this conversation before and I (moi, not vous) have first dip on K's outremer.   Oh I always kinda think of B Lavande as more purple than blue.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I feel like we have had this conversation before and I (moi, not vous) have first dip on K's outremer.   Oh I always kinda think of B Lavande as more purple than blue.


NoNoNopretty little LoveBug of mine...no can do! This 1 has my name on it!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> If i ever get this one consigned, promise, you'll be the first who will get alert/link to it!


Thank you darlin'! @Iamminda is trying to claim it. That's not going to happen!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you darlin'! @Iamminda is trying to claim it. That's not going to happen!


She will be getting notification right after you


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> She will be getting notification right after you


Think you meant to say She (Kendie) will be getting notification right after you (iamminda)!    Lol.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you darlin'! @Iamminda is trying to claim it. That's not going to happen!





Iamminda said:


> Think you meant to say She (Kendie) will be getting notification right after you (iamminda)!    Lol.


i think it will be a lot more fun to give it to both of you at the same time, and watch you wrestle


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i think it will be a lot more fun to give it to both of you at the same time, and watch you wrestle


I am game!


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> Well, a big HELLO there dearest....fancy seeing you here in these parts!!! Love your Canard w/ the G21 hardware...& your hat


Thank you doll, I thought I would have a short peek on here. Love my Canard too, the reason why I came here on tPF lol


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Love your Olive. Leather looks gorgeous.


Thanks, it is!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i think it will be a lot more fun to give it to both of you at the same time, and watch you wrestle


Ugh WHATEVER ladies...tehehe
@Iamminda


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Thank you doll, I thought I would have a short peek on here. Love my Canard too, the reason why I came here on tPF lol


Ah ha, so was Bal your first  (or 1 of your  "1st loves?!")


----------



## Zenerdiode

roundandround said:


> It's been a very long time since I posted pictures on here.
> 
> Getting some errands today together with Canard



Good heavens! Your Canard looks very pretty sitting on that  red chais. I'm glad you still love your Canard as I do.


----------



## gloved

With my old new Ink Shrug...probably thr oldest girl in my family~


----------



## pzammie

gloved said:


> View attachment 3745480
> 
> With my old new Ink Shrug...probably thr oldest girl in my family~



I love INK!  Should never have sold my Ink Day way back in 2006 (or 07?)


----------



## gloved

pzammie said:


> I love INK!  Should never have sold my Ink Day way back in 2006 (or 07?)


It is a beautiful color [emoji5]


----------



## Iamminda

gloved said:


> View attachment 3745480
> 
> With my old new Ink Shrug...probably thr oldest girl in my family~


Lovely color!


----------



## ksuromax

gloved said:


> View attachment 3745480
> 
> With my old new Ink Shrug...probably thr oldest girl in my family~


Such a gorgeous puddle of leather!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

gloved said:


> View attachment 3745480
> 
> With my old new Ink Shrug...probably thr oldest girl in my family~



Ink is one special colour!


----------



## muchstuff

gloved said:


> View attachment 3745480
> 
> With my old new Ink Shrug...probably thr oldest girl in my family~


She's a beauty, how are you liking the style?


----------



## gloved

muchstuff said:


> She's a beauty, how are you liking the style?


Well this is my one-day-usage review: It is a very good size...it is almost the same capacity as the City but abit more cos of the height. It is kinda difficult to rch into the bag for stuff with the flap buttoned up, which is good and bad. I like using my bags unzipped so the flap is kinda distracting. I like that it is slightly different from the usual moto line but still has the iconic studs. I feel it looks nicer on the crook of my arm than on my shoulder; It ends abv my waist which made me feel fat (who am i kidding, we know who made me feel fat)..[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

gloved said:


> View attachment 3745480
> 
> With my old new Ink Shrug...probably thr oldest girl in my family~


She's lovely!! What a sweet pic. I also love my Bal Ink color (Twiggy style)...it's just a fab color!


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> Ah ha, so was Bal your first  (or 1 of your  "1st loves?!")



My first love was Mulberry and later falling  head over heels with Bal. DH also loves my Bal bag.



Zenerdiode said:


> Good heavens! Your Canard looks very pretty sitting on that  red chais. I'm glad you still love your Canard as I do.



Thank you! I call them the 3 B's, bag, hat and chais...the brands begins with the letter B Glad to hear you're still loving your Canard too.


----------



## MAGJES

One of my favorites today.....'06 blueberry.


----------



## Iamminda

MAGJES said:


> One of my favorites today.....'06 blueberry.


Wow, this is a gorgeous color -- not one we see here very often.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

MAGJES said:


> One of my favorites today.....'06 blueberry.



Oh wow how gorgeous is this bag & in such amazing condition too!  This is a true gem!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> One of my favorites today.....'06 blueberry.


Utterly SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> One of my favorites today.....'06 blueberry.


OMG! this is one gorgeous baby!!!


----------



## alla.miss

MAGJES said:


> One of my favorites today.....'06 blueberry.



Sweeeeet!!


----------



## alla.miss

Ok. We're off now for greater  adventures [emoji12] me my hip and my poochie [emoji173]️

View attachment 3747746


----------



## BPC

MAGJES said:


> One of my favorites today.....'06 blueberry.


I love this color soooo  much!! Gorgeous.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i already shared this week, but it's just bal  rouge vif first, riding up the elevator to work...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

MAGJES said:


> One of my favorites today.....'06 blueberry.


----------



## BPC

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i already shared this week, but it's just bal  rouge vif first, riding up the elevator to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747852


So pretty. I would love to have a rouge vif first, such a gorgeous color.


----------



## BPC




----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> View attachment 3747953


That is the cutest picture!


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i already shared this week, but it's just bal  rouge vif first, riding up the elevator to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747852


Never get tired of looking at Bbags -- it looks great with your blue dress.


----------



## Iamminda

alla.miss said:


> Ok. We're off now for greater  adventures [emoji12] me my hip and my poochie [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3747746


Can't view your attachment -- have fun on your adventures!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BPC said:


> View attachment 3747953


omg, your dog!  what a great pic!


----------



## BPC

alla.miss said:


> Ok. We're off now for greater  adventures [emoji12] me my hip and my poochie [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3747746


Can't see the attachment. Something about needing permission  
I really want to see the poochie!!


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> That is the cutest picture!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> omg, your dog!  what a great pic!



Thank you ladies. He was happy I let him near my bag..lol..


----------



## alla.miss

Don't know why didn't upload.. here is another try


----------



## alla.miss

I succeeded! [emoji16] @BPC I love your bullies! [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

alla.miss said:


> Don't know why didn't upload.. here is another try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748123
> 
> View attachment 3748124


Cute, cute and cute -- hip, pooch and new sandals!!!


----------



## BPC

alla.miss said:


> Don't know why didn't upload.. here is another try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748123
> 
> View attachment 3748124


aww.. what a cutie  
oh, the Bal's nice too!


----------



## BPC

alla.miss said:


> I succeeded! [emoji16] @BPC I love your bullies! [emoji173]️


Thank you. They're very sweet.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> View attachment 3747953





alla.miss said:


> Don't know why didn't upload.. here is another try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748123
> 
> View attachment 3748124


Aawww!!!!!! How cute!!!!


----------



## MAGJES

BPC said:


> View attachment 3747953


haha - too cute!!
Spectacular Bal!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Aawww!!!!!! How cute!!!!



Dogs are amazing


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Dogs are amazing


I know


----------



## BPC

MAGJES said:


> haha - too cute!!
> Spectacular Bal!



Thank you! He's my big, furry baby..lol
That's my first Bal (along with Coquelicot) purchased brand, spankin' new from Balenciaga. Then the addiction started..lol

Nice to see you posting here again. I remember you had an amazing collection.


----------



## Iamminda

R Theater First!  (Inspired by ccbaggirl to pull out my red first).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> R Theater First!  (Inspired by ccbaggirl to pull out my red first).


Oh, yes, babe!!!!!!   
we need this bag to posted on regular basis!!! Not fair to keep it all to yourself!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Oh, yes, babe!!!!!!
> we need this bag to posted on regular basis!!! Not fair to keep it all to yourself!!!!


Thanks K.  I get lazy sometimes because I often get a message saying my image is too large -- so I try and try and try again. And still the same message so I give up after that .


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> R Theater First!  (Inspired by ccbaggirl to pull out my red first).


Another gorgeous red. I'm dyin' here. Yes, I agree with Ksur, post it more often.



Iamminda said:


> Thanks K.  I get lazy sometimes because I often get a message saying my image is too large -- so I try and try and try again. And still the same message so I give up after that .


All my images are too large as well. I use paint, or paint.net to make them smaller.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Another gorgeous red. I'm dyin' here. Yes, I agree with Ksur, post it more often.
> 
> 
> All my images are too large as well. I use paint, or paint.net to make them smaller.


Thanks BPC.  I need to look into those apps (I am not tech savvy at all so we will see if I can manage!).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K.  I get lazy sometimes because I often get a message saying my image is too large -- so I try and try and try again. And still the same message so I give up after that .


i get the same message - just use the program PAINT on your computer to resize the pixels. 
your RT is so beautiful. you were hiding her all the time?! i actually can't see too much difference between RT and VIF. they are both amazing reds. i feel so bold when i wear it


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i get the same message - just use the program PAINT on your computer to resize the pixels.
> your RT is so beautiful. you were hiding her all the time?! i actually can't see too much difference between RT and VIF. they are both amazing reds. i feel so bold when i wear it


Thanks!   Sounds like I need to look into PAINT.   Your RV is so pretty -- but you are right, I don't know how much different it is from RT (perhaps RT is more berry red whereas RV Is more of a true red?).   Anyways, we both got a pretty red First


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K.  I get lazy sometimes because I often get a message saying my image is too large -- so I try and try and try again. And still the same message so I give up after that .


Do you have whatsapp?
I send a shot to my DS and then take a SENT photo to upload here from wapp history. During wapping picture gets compressed. Voila!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Do you have whatsapp?
> I send a shot to my DS and then take a SENT photo to upload here from wapp history. During wapping picture gets compressed. Voila!


Thanks for the tip K.  I am really behind in tech (heck, I think even my Mom has WhatsApp, not sure if that's the app she uses to make long distance calls).  Anyways,  I need to check out all these good suggestions from all my lovely Bgals.


----------



## BPC

yeah, if i'm posting from my phone- i take a pic, then email it to myself. there's an option to resize and i always choose small. email, then d/load and post.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> yeah, if i'm posting from my phone- i take a pic, then email it to myself. there's an option to resize and i always choose small. email, then d/load and post.


Another good idea!


----------



## MAGJES

Iamminda said:


> R Theater First!  (Inspired by ccbaggirl to pull out my red first).


oh my!  Now that's showstopping!


----------



## Iamminda

MAGJES said:


> oh my!  Now that's showstopping!


Thanks very much . It's almost too showy for me (lol).


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> So pretty. I would love to have a rouge vif first, such a gorgeous color.


There's one on ebay that was just listed today...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-bag-/152605314345?hash=item2387fc4d29:g:6fQAAOSwBt5ZH5ac


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> View attachment 3747953


OMG not sure which I love more, your Bal or your doggo!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Another good idea!


Picture manager gives you an option to resize under "edit". Trying to remember but I know it has to be under a certain size to upload onto tPF. 200 KB? Not sure...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Picture manager gives you an option to resize under "edit". Trying to remember but I know it has to be under a certain size to upload onto tPF. 200 KB? Not sure...


Ok thanks


----------



## edzmaya

This 2007 vert fonce work chanced online and delivered yesterday! Will use for work today!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> There's one on ebay that was just listed today...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-bag-/152605314345?hash=item2387fc4d29:g:6fQAAOSwBt5ZH5ac


I saw this today -- it's the exact same listing as one on Tradesy (all the same pictures at least) for $360.  Type in Balenciaga Chèvre Classic Rouge Shoulder Bag (sorry I can't link it on my current device)


----------



## Iamminda

edzmaya said:


> This 2007 vert fonce work chanced online and delivered yesterday! Will use for work today!


This leather looks lovely!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I saw this today -- it's the exact same listing as one on Tradesy (all the same pictures at least) for $360.  Type in Balenciaga Chèvre Classic Rouge Shoulder Bag (sorry I can't link it on my current device)


I checked on Tradesy, holy cookies, that's a huge difference in price!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I checked on Tradesy, holy cookies, that's a huge difference in price!


Assuming they are the same seller (same state as least), maybe she forgot about her listing there (it's been listed for awhile, at least a month or so).


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> OMG not sure which I love more, your Bal or your doggo!


Thank you!
This Bal has stunning leather.. just


----------



## BPC

edzmaya said:


> This 2007 vert fonce work chanced online and delivered yesterday! Will use for work today!


wow, gorgeous.


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> There's one on ebay that was just listed today...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-bag-/152605314345?hash=item2387fc4d29:g:6fQAAOSwBt5ZH5ac





Iamminda said:


> I saw this today -- it's the exact same listing as one on Tradesy (all the same pictures at least) for $360.  Type in Balenciaga Chèvre Classic Rouge Shoulder Bag (sorry I can't link it on my current device)



I'm almost positive it's the same bag that was listed on Fashiohphile a few months ago. I remember those ink stains. Fashionphile had it on final markdown for $300 something.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Assuming they are the same seller (same state as least), maybe she forgot about her listing there (it's been listed for awhile, at least a month or so).


I'm thinking the same.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

edzmaya said:


> This 2007 vert fonce work chanced online and delivered yesterday! Will use for work today!



Wow, this is gorgeous!  I've always wanted this colour.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> R Theater First!  (Inspired by ccbaggirl to pull out my red first).



What a beauty!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

BPC said:


> View attachment 3747953



Your pup is totally adorable, he kinda takes all the glory away from your beautiful Bal


----------



## jeanstohandbags

alla.miss said:


> Don't know why didn't upload.. here is another try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748123
> 
> View attachment 3748124



Another gorgeous pup stealing the limelight from a Bal!


----------



## Iamminda

jeanstohandbags said:


> What a beauty!


Thanks


----------



## edzmaya

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous!  I've always wanted this colour.


thank you jeans!


----------



## edzmaya

Iamminda said:


> This leather looks lovely!


thanks Iamminda! I think this leather is a keeper! thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> R Theater First!  (Inspired by ccbaggirl to pull out my red first).


Aw, warms my heart! I'm singing the song "memories" in my head right now! GREAT pic girlfriend!


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> View attachment 3747953


Your sweetest poochie can not be denied some major props for his handsomeness/lovelieness!


----------



## Kendie26

@BPC  Gosh I HATE when my fat finger chooses the wrong emoji....i meant the HEART pic not question mark posted abovE!!!!! Grrrrr


----------



## BPC

jeanstohandbags said:


> Your pup is totally adorable, he kinda takes all the glory away from your beautiful Bal


Aww.. thank you. He's such a ham... 


Kendie26 said:


> Your sweetest poochie can not be denied some major props for his handsomeness/lovelieness!





Kendie26 said:


> @BPC  Gosh I HATE when my fat finger chooses the wrong emoji....i meant the HEART pic not question mark posted abovE!!!!! Grrrrr


Thank you! Love that pup to pieces. 
I figured you hit the wrong emoji when I first saw it..lol. No worries


----------



## BPC

My Bleu Mineral. Love Bal Blues..


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, warms my heart! I'm singing the song "memories" in my head right now! GREAT pic girlfriend!


Thanks K!  This is a real special one (from a real special seller ).


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> My Bleu Mineral. Love Bal Blues..
> 
> View attachment 3748695


This is one of the prettiest blues!  (I keep telling myself I need a blue one, but then I also need a purple one, a brown one, etc.  it's endless, lol.  Gotta stay focused on downsizing).  Perfect for this holiday weekend.  Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> My Bleu Mineral. Love Bal Blues..
> 
> View attachment 3748695


Darn gorgeous!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BPC said:


> My Bleu Mineral. Love Bal Blues..
> 
> View attachment 3748695


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BPC said:


> View attachment 3747953


A LOL-ing Bulldog!  He looks like you guys are sharing a particularly funny joke, an insider tassel joke maybe


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> R Theater First!  (Inspired by ccbaggirl to pull out my red first).


Glorious red , Iamminda!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K!  This is a real special one (from a real special seller ).


 :smooch"


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Darn gorgeous!!!





BPC said:


> My Bleu Mineral. Love Bal Blues..
> 
> View attachment 3748695


You mean DAMN or "DAYUM" gorgeous @ksuromax !
I stand by my opinion...Bal has always made THE VERY BEST BLUES (& heck, I don't even consider myself a blue lover!) Yours is a true STUNNER!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You mean DAMN or "DAYUM" gorgeous @ksuromax !
> I stand by my opinion...Bal has always made THE VERY BEST BLUES (& heck, I don't even consider myself a blue lover!) Yours is a true STUNNER!


I mean another word, but can't post it....


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Glorious red , Iamminda!


Thanks SGCW


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> This is one of the prettiest blues!  (I keep telling myself I need a blue one, but then I also need a purple one, a brown one, etc.  it's endless, lol.  Gotta stay focused on downsizing).  Perfect for this holiday weekend.  Enjoy!


Thank you.  And yes, perfect for the holiday weekend. 
Get one! You won't regret it. Depending on the color and tone, a  Blue can work as a great neutral.



ksuromax said:


> Darn gorgeous!!!


Thank you. Missed carrying her. 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


>


 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> A LOL-ing Bulldog!  He looks like you guys are sharing a particularly funny joke, an insider tassel joke maybe


Well, I was laughing the entire time.. LOL



Kendie26 said:


> You mean DAMN or "DAYUM" gorgeous @ksuromax !
> I stand by my opinion...Bal has always made THE VERY BEST BLUES (& heck, I don't even consider myself a blue lover!) Yours is a true STUNNER!


I think so too. They excel at Blues. So many beautiful ones.. 



ksuromax said:


> I mean another word, but can't post it....


oooh... hmm.. wondering..lol


----------



## jeanstohandbags

BPC said:


> My Bleu Mineral. Love Bal Blues..
> 
> View attachment 3748695



Amazing colour & leather on this beauty!


----------



## BPC

jeanstohandbags said:


> Amazing colour & leather on this beauty!



Thank you. She is indeed a gorgeous bag


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> R Theater First!  (Inspired by ccbaggirl to pull out my red first).


Fantastic color and a truly classic!!!!  Big LOVE!!!


----------



## Auvina15

BPC said:


> My Bleu Mineral. Love Bal Blues..
> 
> View attachment 3748695


Absolutely very beautiful vibrant blue!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Fantastic color and a truly classic!!!!  Big LOVE!!!


Thanks so much A!  Hope you are having a great holiday weekend.


----------



## roundandround

BPC said:


> My Bleu Mineral. Love Bal Blues..
> 
> View attachment 3748695



One favorite blue of mine. Gorgeousness!


----------



## muchstuff

(Rouge theatre) red and white for Canada Day!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> (Rouge theatre) red and white for Canada Day!
> 
> View attachment 3750153


This one is just gorgeous!   Such a rare piece!  You are very lucky to find her in such superb condition.  Happy Canada Day to you.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> (Rouge theatre) red and white for Canada Day!
> 
> View attachment 3750153


What a gem!!!! 
happy Canada day!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> What a gem!!!!
> happy Canada day!!


Thank you ladies!


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> (Rouge theatre) red and white for Canada Day!
> 
> View attachment 3750153


This is seriously divine, what an oldie leather!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> This is seriously divine, what an oldie leather!!!


Yeah, the leather in this is much softer than either my Shrug or my First, but I suspect that's just because it's been used more...


----------



## pzammie

2017 Bleu Abysse ME Envelope


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> 2017 Bleu Abysse ME Envelope
> View attachment 3750374


This blue with the ME detailing is stunning.  I like your dress too.  What a great picture -- the background and the sunlight coming in from the top right corner.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

doing some shopping at target
(*note to self: stop using this bag!)


----------



## Arielgal

ccbaggirl89 said:


> doing some shopping at target
> (*note to self: stop using this bag!)
> View attachment 3750449



What a bright beautiful red! I will wear her everyday too.. which shade of red is this?  it's bright n nice with no/ v little orange undertones


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Arielgal said:


> What a bright beautiful red! I will wear her everyday too.. which shade of red is this?  it's bright n nice with no/ v little orange undertones


it's a pure red. 2006 rouge vif. it has a forum: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rouge-vif-photo-thread.140421/


----------



## Arielgal

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's a pure red. 2006 rouge vif. it has a forum: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rouge-vif-photo-thread.140421/


What a beauty n wonderful oldie leather! Thanks


----------



## pzammie

Iamminda said:


> This blue with the ME detailing is stunning.  I like your dress too.  What a great picture -- the background and the sunlight coming in from the top right corner.



Thks Iamminda. I really love this clutch!  The dress is a simple cotton piece by Ulla Johnson. I love summer[emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> doing some shopping at target
> (*note to self: stop using this bag!)
> View attachment 3750449


So cute against the Target Red .


----------



## octoberrrush

My prized Amethyst clutch


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> 2017 Bleu Abysse ME Envelope
> View attachment 3750374


WOWEE @pzammie what an absolutely AMAZING (ridiculously amazing actually!) photo of YOU! Never mind the clutch (kidding!!...that's fab too) Picture perfection...please tell your photographer too!


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> doing some shopping at target
> (*note to self: stop using this bag!)
> View attachment 3750449


Such a super sweet red ccbagggirl!!! Love the print in your dress/skirt too!


----------



## Kendie26

octoberrrush said:


> My prized Amethyst clutch


Breathtaking color....so darn YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> (Rouge theatre) red and white for Canada Day!
> 
> View attachment 3750153



What an absolute beauty!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

pzammie said:


> 2017 Bleu Abysse ME Envelope
> View attachment 3750374



I love where you live!  And, beautiful clutch & that dress is gorgeous!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> doing some shopping at target
> (*note to self: stop using this bag!)
> View attachment 3750449



Rouge VIF is such a beautiful red!


----------



## pzammie

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE @pzammie what an absolutely AMAZING (ridiculously amazing actually!) photo of YOU! Never mind the clutch (kidding!!...that's fab too) Picture perfection...please tell your photographer too!





jeanstohandbags said:


> I love where you live!  And, beautiful clutch & that dress is gorgeous!



Thanks Kendie and Jeans!  [emoji7]


----------



## BPC

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely very beautiful vibrant blue!!!





roundandround said:


> One favorite blue of mine. Gorgeousness!



Thank you. It really is a beautiful color.


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> (Rouge theatre) red and white for Canada Day!
> 
> View attachment 3750153



Stunning color.


----------



## BPC

ccbaggirl89 said:


> doing some shopping at target
> (*note to self: stop using this bag!)
> View attachment 3750449


haha.. that is the perfect shot. Gorgeous first.


----------



## BPC

pzammie said:


> 2017 Bleu Abysse ME Envelope
> View attachment 3750374



very pretty pic. love the clutch...you look fab.


----------



## Iamminda

octoberrrush said:


> My prized Amethyst clutch


This color is just beautiful!!!


----------



## pzammie

BPC said:


> very pretty pic. love the clutch...you look fab.



Tks BPC[emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Out for yummy lunch w/ hubs & 1 of my all-time favorite bags (of all brands) Bal Papier Mini A4 Zip Around...hope everyone is having an lovely long holiday/4th July weekend!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Out for yummy lunch w/ hubs & 1 of my all-time favorite bags (of all brands) Bal Papier Mini A4 Zip Around...hope everyone is having an lovely long holiday/4th July weekend!


Such a little beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Out for yummy lunch w/ hubs & 1 of my all-time favorite bags (of all brands) Bal Papier Mini A4 Zip Around...hope everyone is having an lovely long holiday/4th July weekend!


Looking beautiful K!   Such a special bag you got there -- and your dress is lovely.  Love all the beautiful hydrangeas in your garden.


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Such a little beauty!





Iamminda said:


> Looking beautiful K!   Such a special bag you got there -- and your dress is lovely.  Love all the beautiful hydrangeas in your garden.


Thank you kindly dear pals!! Yes, you know i love my flowers/garden IM....but last week i found a "violator" (will attach pic below)....i was SHOCKED!! He/she ate down several of my very favorite hydrangea bushes...i wanted to cry because they won't come back in time/bloom this year now that they've been chewed down BUT I do absolutely love & appreciate deer.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly dear pals!! Yes, you know i love my flowers/garden IM....but last week i found a "violator" (will attach pic below)....i was SHOCKED!! He/she ate down several of my very favorite hydrangea bushes...i wanted to cry because they won't come back in time/bloom this year now that they've been chewed down BUT I do absolutely love & appreciate deer.



Oh goodness, wow!  Apparently I am not the only fan of your garden.  How did it get inside your garden -- jump over the fence perhaps?  We have deer in the hillside across the street and around the neighborhood -- they are such beautiful creatures.   But never inside my yard.  We do get a lot of little critters (rabbits, lizards, hawks and of course a bazillion squirrels) in my front and back yard.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly dear pals!! Yes, you know i love my flowers/garden IM....but last week i found a "violator" (will attach pic below)....i was SHOCKED!! He/she ate down several of my very favorite hydrangea bushes...i wanted to cry because they won't come back in time/bloom this year now that they've been chewed down BUT I do absolutely love & appreciate deer.


We have attack deer on Vancouver Island...they actually get quite aggressive and have caused problems in some areas ...


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Oh goodness, wow!  Apparently I am not the only fan of your garden.  How did it get inside your garden -- jump over the fence perhaps?  We have deer in the hillside across the street and around the neighborhood -- they are such beautiful creatures.   But never inside my yard.  We do get a lot of little critters (rabbits, lizards, hawks and of course a bazillion squirrels) in my front and back yard.





muchstuff said:


> We have attack deer on Vancouver Island...they actually get quite aggressive and have caused problems in some areas ...


Eek muchstuff, attack deer?! Yikes. In our immediate area it's kind of the opposite...my husband says they're almost domesticated!! We are right next to many acres of preserved land & it's the same for many homes in our area so I guess they have decent land to roam. They also like coming to us to drink out of our koi pond & birdbaths (have seen them in the act several times)
iamminda dearest....I've seen deer jump our fences before (always amazes me) but you know that black wrought iron gate you see in pic....well, the entrance door part of it got damaged this winter w/ the huge snowfall w/ ice & a delivery person yanked on it too hard & broke it so we just took off that one section until we can get it fixed....so now there's super easy access for the deer (whereas before, they had to work harder to get in by jumping fences) I do feel bad for them though as i know they need to eat, but please just NOT my hydrangeas!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Eek muchstuff, attack deer?! Yikes. In our immediate area it's kind of the opposite...my husband says they're almost domesticated!! We are right next to many acres of preserved land & it's the same for many homes in our area so I guess they have decent land to roam. They also like coming to us to drink out of our koi pond & birdbaths (have seen them in the act several times)
> iamminda dearest....I've seen deer jump our fences before (always amazes me) but you know that black wrought iron gate you see in pic....well, the entrance door part of it got damaged this winter w/ the huge snowfall w/ ice & a delivery person yanked on it too hard & broke it so we just took off that one section until we can get it fixed....so now there's super easy access for the deer (whereas before, they had to work harder to get in by jumping fences) I do feel bad for them though as i know they need to eat, but please just NOT my hydrangeas!!!


Yup, attack deer...generally it's during the rutting and fawning season, they go after dogs, joggers...we also have attack crows during nesting season, I've had them swoop down and touch the hair on my head but not my scalp, it's a very weird feeling ...


----------



## ksuromax

@pzammie your view is spectacular!!!! absolute heaven!! and lovely clutch/dress combo, perfect summer duo!


----------



## ksuromax

octoberrrush said:


> My prized Amethyst clutch


Colous and leather... just stunnin'!! 



Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly dear pals!! Yes, you know i love my flowers/garden IM....but last week i found a "violator" (will attach pic below)....i was SHOCKED!! He/she ate down several of my very favorite hydrangea bushes...i wanted to cry because they won't come back in time/bloom this year now that they've been chewed down BUT I do absolutely love & appreciate deer.


Oh, deer!...  
Kendie, this is absolutely amazing!!!!  i want a deer in my garden, too!!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Yup, attack deer...generally it's during the rutting and fawning season, they go after dogs, joggers...we also have attack crows during nesting season, I've had them swoop down and touch the hair on my head but not my scalp, it's a very weird feeling ...


OK, that would totally FREAK me out (the crow part!!!) 
@ksuromax...yes you'd want some deer to look at because they are so pretty & majestic BUT you would NOT want them eating your very favorite flowering shrubs


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> OK, that would totally FREAK me out (the crow part!!!)
> @ksuromax...yes you'd want some deer to look at because they are so pretty & majestic BUT you would NOT want them eating your very favorite flowering shrubs


They are very welcome to do so!! I'd plant more! 
P.S. i had experience of bats flying over my head, touching my hair gently, but was damn unpleasant!! I was afraid they would get tangled their claws in my hair .... geeez....  still have shivers down my spine!!!


----------



## pzammie

2014 Rose Poudre First


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> They are very welcome to do so!! I'd plant more!
> P.S. i had experience of bats flying over my head, touching my hair gently, but was damn unpleasant!! I was afraid they would get tangled their claws in my hair .... geeez....  still have shivers down my spine!!!


Bats?! Lovely Well, since you & muchstuff shared your "escapades"...i recently was walking out my front door to fill a bird feeder & a red tail hawk flew right by me & i felt a slight something on my shoulder....it was more the breeze that i felt but he def tapped my shoulder. I think he was in flight/swooshing down to try & catch a bird  but i messed up his flight pattern by surprising him walking out the door. It gave me goosebumps & my heart rate went up because EWWWW what if he ended up hitting my head hard. Oh & many years ago i just finished interviewing for a promotion w/ my company & the building was entirely glass front. Birds used to fly into the glass all the time. As I was leaving the building i felt something hit my shoulder so I looked back & a pigeon was dead on the ground. He had to have flown into the building, bounced off it & hit me. I literally took that as a "sign"(symbolic dead bird)  that the job was NOT for me!!)
SORRY gang, i digressed/.......now back to the lovely Bals!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Cinema night, wearing my First and a matching Hermes shawl


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly dear pals!! Yes, you know i love my flowers/garden IM....but last week i found a "violator" (will attach pic below)....i was SHOCKED!! He/she ate down several of my very favorite hydrangea bushes...i wanted to cry because they won't come back in time/bloom this year now that they've been chewed down BUT I do absolutely love & appreciate deer.


i'm sorry it lunched on your hydrangeas, but what a great looking animal. i couldn't be mad...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Cinema night, wearing my First and a matching Hermes shawl


I love this one -- Outremer?    Looks great with the scarf!  Hope you enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> 2014 Rose Poudre First
> View attachment 3751744


Pzammie, you totally rock all your Bals!!!   Love your mod shots.


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  I couldn't resist snapping this picture of a black bear coming after my black Town (lol).  Have a great week my lovely Bal friends.


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> Out for yummy lunch w/ hubs & 1 of my all-time favorite bags (of all brands) Bal Papier Mini A4 Zip Around...hope everyone is having an lovely long holiday/4th July weekend!


You always look so classy when you do selfies, love it. Hope you had a nice time at lunch.


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly dear pals!! Yes, you know i love my flowers/garden IM....but last week i found a "violator" (will attach pic below)....i was SHOCKED!! He/she ate down several of my very favorite hydrangea bushes...i wanted to cry because they won't come back in time/bloom this year now that they've been chewed down BUT I do absolutely love & appreciate deer.




I feel your pain, you have a lovely garden. 

We have a ton of deer here. My neighbors feed them so have no fear of humans. My trees and plants would not survive without deer fencing. Even the Norway Spruce trees that I planted two years ago, which are deer "resistant",  well one's dead because the deer decided it was tasty after all. 

So yeah,  they're cute and all, but I do wish they'd find their way to someone else's property..


----------



## alla.miss

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly dear pals!! Yes, you know i love my flowers/garden IM....but last week i found a "violator" (will attach pic below)....i was SHOCKED!! He/she ate down several of my very favorite hydrangea bushes...i wanted to cry because they won't come back in time/bloom this year now that they've been chewed down BUT I do absolutely love & appreciate deer.



Wow! A deer in your garden?! I thought a hare in the garden is something beyond.. and my poochie of course. so sorry for your flowers! But you shocked me [emoji1]


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Yup, attack deer...generally it's during the rutting and fawning season, they go after dogs, joggers...we also have attack crows during nesting season, I've had them swoop down and touch the hair on my head but not my scalp, it's a very weird feeling ...



Touched your hair?? WOW..
There's a lake here, one side of it is a protected habitat for Eagles. These guys are not scared of anything or anyone. They also swoop down and catch things.
Always amazes me.


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> Cinema night, wearing my First and a matching Hermes shawl



Flawless as always [emoji108]


----------



## BPC

pzammie said:


> 2014 Rose Poudre First
> View attachment 3751744



Very pretty. Everything looks so fresh and lovely. 
Man, I need to up my garden game..lol


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Cinema night, wearing my First and a matching Hermes shawl



K, you and I have very similar styles, so I'm always lovin' your look.


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  I couldn't resist snapping this picture of a black bear coming after my black Town (lol).  Have a great week my lovely Bal friends.




AWESOME..


----------



## BPC

Wellie's exhausted after his swim, some sun, and a delicious marrow bone..lol
Oh, and my Bal's in there too   #firsworldbulldogproblems

Btw, ever since getting my Blue Jean, it's become my go to bag this summer. Love it. Really wish I had it in a city too.


----------



## pzammie

BPC said:


> Very pretty. Everything looks so fresh and lovely.
> Man, I need to up my garden game..lol





Iamminda said:


> Pzammie, you totally rock all your Bals!!!   Love your mod shots.



[emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> AWESOME..


Thanks .  I love the picture of your dog with your First -- the cutest sleepyhead ever!   I hope you find your BJ City.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this one -- Outremer?    Looks great with the scarf!  Hope you enjoyed the movie.


Ended up with shopping, the movie was starting at 23:15, way too late for week day, but found a new cover for the sofa, so it was worthy


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Wellie's exhausted after his swim, some sun, and a delicious marrow bone..lol
> Oh, and my Bal's in there too   #firsworldbulldogproblems
> 
> Btw, ever since getting my Blue Jean, it's become my go to bag this summer. Love it. Really wish I had it in a city too.
> 
> View attachment 3752190


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  I couldn't resist snapping this picture of a black bear coming after my black Town (lol).  Have a great week my lovely Bal friends.


OMG!!! This leather!...


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> K, you and I have very similar styles, so I'm always lovin' your look.


Same blood and tribe, probably??...


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Flawless as always [emoji108]


Thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> OMG!!! This leather!...


Thanks K .  Glad to hear you got a new sofa cover!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Same blood and tribe, probably??...


could be, could be..lol..


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Bats?! Lovely Well, since you & muchstuff shared your "escapades"...i recently was walking out my front door to fill a bird feeder & a red tail hawk flew right by me & i felt a slight something on my shoulder....it was more the breeze that i felt but he def tapped my shoulder. I think he was in flight/swooshing down to try & catch a bird  but i messed up his flight pattern by surprising him walking out the door. It gave me goosebumps & my heart rate went up because EWWWW what if he ended up hitting my head hard. Oh & many years ago i just finished interviewing for a promotion w/ my company & the building was entirely glass front. Birds used to fly into the glass all the time. As I was leaving the building i felt something hit my shoulder so I looked back & a pigeon was dead on the ground. He had to have flown into the building, bounced off it & hit me. I literally took that as a "sign"(symbolic dead bird)  that the job was NOT for me!!)
> SORRY gang, i digressed/.......now back to the lovely Bals!!!


Hah, I'll one up you...a few years ago I was waiting in my car for my daughters to finish their dance classes and out of nowhere a pigeon suddenly dropped like a rock out of the sky to land DEAD on the sunroof (thankfully closed) of my car.


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Touched your hair?? WOW..
> There's a lake here, one side of it is a protected habitat for Eagles. These guys are not scared of anything or anyone. They also swoop down and catch things.
> Always amazes me.


We have a pair of eagles nesting in the wetlands right near the house. Beautiful to watch!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> We have a pair of eagles nesting in the wetlands right near the house. Beautiful to watch!


Hawks and falcons are very popular here, people breed them and often they are performing in the local festivals and shows.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Hawks and falcons are very popular here, people breed them and often they are performing in the local festivals and shows.


I have to admit I am a bit afraid of hawks when they come to my yard -- usually 4-5 at a time fly in and perch on my pool fence!   I stay inside when they arrive.   And then once, I saw one swoop up a squirrel as I was pulling into my driveway (that traumatized me a bit as well).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I have to admit I am a bit afraid of hawks when they come to my yard -- usually 4-5 at a time fly in and perch on my pool fence!   I stay inside when they arrive.   And then once, I saw one swoop up a squirrel as I was pulling into my driveway (that traumatized me a bit as well).


can they attack a human?? 
Here they all are trained and are under control, not seen any in the wild


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> can they attack a human??
> Here they all are trained and are under control, not seen any in the wild



Hmm..not sure hawks are native to Dubai? If not, that would explain whey you've never seen them in the wild.
They're all over North America.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Hmm..not sure hawks are native to Dubai? If not, that would explain whey you've never seen them in the wild.
> They're all over North America.


I am not a big expert in these birds, maybe they are not hawks but something similar?? But falcons are here 100%, there's a type of fun for the tourists, where you can go to the desert and the them, set to fly and hunt by a pro falcon boy


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> can they attack a human??
> Here they all are trained and are under control, not seen any in the wild


They probably don't attack humans but I don't want to take a chance (lol).  I would be terrified if they peck at my head etc.  They are not huge but way bigger than pigeons etc.  guess I am a scaredy-cat .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> They probably don't attack humans but I don't want to take a chance (lol).  I would be terrified if they peck at my head etc.  They are not huge but way bigger than pigeons etc.  guess I am a scaredy-cat .


A friend of my friend kept 2 at home, they were of chicken size. I was allowed to hold one sitting on my hand, but i never did go to the falconry in live, not my sort of fun


----------



## Iamminda

Ok sorry for digressing but here is a picture of one of them (DD had the pic).  Not sure if it is a hawk or falcon or something else.  Beautiful bird but I am still a bit scared of it (especially when there are 4-5 of them).


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> Wow! A deer in your garden?! I thought a hare in the garden is something beyond.. and my poochie of course. so sorry for your flowers! But you shocked me [emoji1]





BPC said:


> You always look so classy when you do selfies, love it. Hope you had a nice time at lunch.





BPC said:


> I feel your pain, you have a lovely garden.
> 
> We have a ton of deer here. My neighbors feed them so have no fear of humans. My trees and plants would not survive without deer fencing. Even the Norway Spruce trees that I planted two years ago, which are deer "resistant",  well one's dead because the deer decided it was tasty after all.
> 
> So yeah,  they're cute and all, but I do wish they'd find their way to someone else's property..


Ha, I'm sorry i shocked  you dear alla.miss!
@BPC  Smart you for having fencing (we do too but they've learned to jump it when absolutely necessary) Interesting about your deer resistant Norway Spruce...my Mom told me that deer have been eating plants they didn't use to it (such as deer resistant things...i.e.-my hydrangeas) because there are just so many deer & they need to find stuff to eat. Frustrating & I do feel for you. Thanks for your kind words/compliments!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Ok sorry for digressing but here is a picture of one of them (DD had the pic).  Not sure if it is a hawk or falcon or something else.  Beautiful bird but I am still a bit scared of it (especially when there are 4-5 of them).


Oh girl, that's a Cooper's Hawk....i hate hawks (no offense to them or anyone that likes them....i get the hierarchy of nature BUT....) He's def on the prowl looking for a bird or squirrel or mouse to catch!! I studied up on birds once i started feeding the pretty songbirds.


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> Wellie's exhausted after his swim, some sun, and a delicious marrow bone..lol
> Oh, and my Bal's in there too   #firsworldbulldogproblems
> 
> Btw, ever since getting my Blue Jean, it's become my go to bag this summer. Love it. Really wish I had it in a city too.
> 
> View attachment 3752190


SO ADORABLE!!!! What a fantastic pic!!!! That expression is priceless & I think you know I your First, especially w/ the longer chain!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  I couldn't resist snapping this picture of a black bear coming after my black Town (lol).  Have a great week my lovely Bal friends.


Love!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Hah, I'll one up you...a few years ago I was waiting in my car for my daughters to finish their dance classes and out of nowhere a pigeon suddenly dropped like a rock out of the sky to land DEAD on the sunroof (thankfully closed) of my car.


LOLOLOLOLDYING LOL. I'm sorry. I do adore you!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Cinema night, wearing my First and a matching Hermes shawl


So incredibly pretty, my Bella!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Love!


Thanks K.  Also thanks for confirming that it's a hawk.  I am impressed by your knowledge of birds (among other things dear) .  I don't dislike them but they scare me a bit.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K.  Also thanks for confirming that it's a hawk.  I am impressed by your knowledge of birds (among other things dear) .  I don't dislike them but they scare me a bit.


I didn't see/read your other post until after i replied (somehow i was reading posts in wacky order) but, i also once saw a hawk swoop done & get a squirrel. I was completely paralyzed. I won't go into details but it was tragic so i can relate girl! Thus, i hate them. They need to learn to eat things that they don't have to kill, but I get that they are predators....just YUCK!....Happy 4th of July to you & all those that celebrate tomorrow!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> LOLOLOLOLDYING LOL. I'm sorry. I do adore you!!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy day to all my dear friends!!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Same blood and tribe, probably??...





BPC said:


> could be, could be..lol..


I've saved this especially for you two lovely ladies 
(With special greetings from Gvasalia  )


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've saved this especially for you two lovely ladies
> (With special greetings from Gvasalia  )
> View attachment 3753857


Whaaat the...whaaat?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Whaaat the...whaaat?


"Gvasalia sweetie! Wow, it's a Gvasalia"  I don't know if you ever watched "Absolutely Fabulous", a show which I obviously love, but I'm sure if that show was made today it would have featured Gvasalia era Balenciaga heavily. I can't wait to hear BPC:s opinion  The pic is from one of Bal's recent e-mails


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> "Gvasalia sweetie! Wow, it's a Gvasalia"  I don't know if you ever watched "Absolutely Fabulous", a show which I obviously love, but I'm sure if that show was made today it would have featured Gvasalia era Balenciaga heavily. I can't wait to hear BPC:s opinion  The pic is from one of Bal's recent e-mails



Hilarious clip, I don't think we get it here in Canada...How on earth did the models for that Bal photo not burst into laughter??? They look absolutely ludicrous ...


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've saved this especially for you two lovely ladies
> (With special greetings from Gvasalia  )
> View attachment 3753857


Lololol i just can't stop giggling....  
omg.... this is too funny.... 
well, i can't even choose which one is more like me....


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Hilarious clip, I don't think we get it here in Canada...How on earth did the models for that Bal photo not burst into laughter??? They look absolutely ludicrous ...


I think you can see most of the Absolutely Fabulous episodes on youtube and I highly recommend them. I think there were six seasons and a couple of extra episodes. A show from less sensitive times...


----------



## LostInBal




----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


>


Oh good Lord...


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Oh good Lord...


Hi *much*!! How are you doing??


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Hi *much*!! How are you doing??


Fine until I saw that...photo......It's like "let's see how ugly we can make this model look".


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


>


Maybe the belt is a tad excessive   but otherwise this outfit looks perfectly Gvasalia approved.



muchstuff said:


> Oh good Lord...


muchstuff, are you all right?!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Lololol i just can't stop giggling....
> omg.... this is too funny....
> well, i can't even choose which one is more like me....


None of them pretty k. That is "fashion", you have style which is far more valuable and lasting.

And let's not forget, and I think this sums up how I feel about designers crossing the line into ridicule which might be fun if you're a teenager but is totally unforgiving past your 20's:

_“It pains me physically to see a woman victimized, rendered pathetic, by fashion. -Yves Saint Laurent_


----------



## ksuromax

I can't even figure out if the model is a male of a female???... what's the point of designing dresses for lades if you fail to present it in the most attractive (read: feminine) way???
I do understand unisex segment and all these modern thingies, but if it's A DRESS, then where's THE WOMAN?????


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> I can't even figure out if the model is a male of a female???... what's the point of designing dresses for lades if you fail to present it in the most attractive (read: feminine) way???
> I do understand unisex segment and all these modern thingies, but if it's A DRESS, then where's THE WOMAN?????


If you're talking about aalinne's picture I don't think it's a regular fashion pic because it definitely looks "homemade"/blogger made as does the model  Correct me if I'm wrong aalinne.


----------



## LostInBal

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If you're talking about aalinne's picture I don't think it's a regular fashion pic because it definitely looks "homemade"/blogger made as does the model  Correct me if I'm wrong aalinne.


Bingo!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> Bingo!!


Oh my deity of what ever persuasion anyone might fancy     Bad aalinne! Now you've gone and  chased away our dear muchstuff forever! I refuse to like that post 

Look away, muchstuff, look away! It's hideous  If you're a Seinfeld fan you'll probably get this.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Maybe the belt is a tad excessive   but otherwise this outfit looks perfectly Gvasalia approved.
> 
> 
> muchstuff, are you all right?!


Gaaahhhh...


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh my deity of what ever persuasion anyone might fancy     Bad aalinne! Now you've gone and  chased away our dear muchstuff forever! I refuse to like that post
> 
> Look away, muchstuff, look away! It's hideous  If you're a Seinfeld fan you'll probably get this.


Love Seinfeld ...now that I know the source the pics are so much more interesting...big gay community in Vancouver and Pride Week is great here. Although in that last pic I think the model should have been wearing that huge Bazar bag as a dress...would have looked great with the fishnet bodysuit!


----------



## muchstuff

Pulled the old girl out of her dust bag today...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Pulled the old girl out of her dust bag today...
> 
> View attachment 3755511


This is gorgeous.  I know you have this one but we rarely ever see it.  So glad you posted it.


----------



## Magayon_ako

Pink Day travelled with me back to my beloved homeland ....


----------



## Magayon_ako

Sending a warm and lovely morning to the sweet ladies of TPF  ....


----------



## Magayon_ako

Cassis 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 PT ....


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous.  I know you have this one but we rarely ever see it.  So glad you posted it.


Thanks my dear, the City just isn't my style unfortunately. I'm carrying her again to see if that's changed at all!


----------



## Iamminda

Magayon_ako said:


> Sending a warm and lovely morning to the sweet ladies of TPF  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755596
> View attachment 3755597
> View attachment 3755598
> View attachment 3755599
> View attachment 3755600


Hi there.  It's good to see you travelling with your lovely Bbags.  What a beautiful place.  Have a great time.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've saved this especially for you two lovely ladies
> (With special greetings from Gvasalia  )
> View attachment 3753857




Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pollie-Jean

aalinne_72 said:


>





aalinne_72 said:


> Bingo!!



These pics are hilarious


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Pulled the old girl out of her dust bag today...
> 
> View attachment 3755511


Absolutely freaking fabulous leather!!!!  


Magayon_ako said:


> Pink Day travelled with me back to my beloved homeland ....


Great view!!! Enjoy your travels!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Magayon_ako said:


> Sending a warm and lovely morning to the sweet ladies of TPF  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755596
> View attachment 3755597
> View attachment 3755598
> View attachment 3755599
> View attachment 3755600


Thank you for sharing these beautiful pics! Where is that?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Pulled the old girl out of her dust bag today...
> 
> View attachment 3755511




This was a sight for sore eyes considering some of the more trying pics on this thread lately


----------



## BPC

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've saved this especially for you two lovely ladies
> (With special greetings from Gvasalia  )
> View attachment 3753857



Nothing says Bal like a $2k floral housecoat with a babushka bonnet. 
When I get a "hankering" for a flowerly "ensemble" in loud colors, I now know where to turn! 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> "Gvasalia sweetie! Wow, it's a Gvasalia"  I don't know if you ever watched "Absolutely Fabulous", a show which I obviously love, but I'm sure if that show was made today it would have featured Gvasalia era Balenciaga heavily. I can't wait to hear BPC:s opinion  The pic is from one of Bal's recent e-mails




LOL.. Perfect. 
We got it here years ago - used to watch it. Should see if it's still available. Such a great show.


----------



## BPC

aalinne_72 said:


>


Just too much. 
He needs to get rid of those sandals and fishnets.. 



aalinne_72 said:


> Bingo!!


Ewww, nothing dominatrix about this. Just looks like a cheap, skanky, ho-ho-ho. 
I consider this very poor taste.


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Pulled the old girl out of her dust bag today...
> 
> View attachment 3755511


 love this. the quintessential Bal bag.


----------



## BPC

Magayon_ako said:


> Cassis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755608
> View attachment 3755621
> View attachment 3755623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT ....



One of my favorite Bal colors! Love it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Small City yesterday


----------



## Magayon_ako

Iamminda said:


> Hi there.  It's good to see you travelling with your lovely Bbags.  What a beautiful place.  Have a great time.



Thanks Iamminda, indeed I am having a great time with my family. Hope you are having a great day too!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

when no one sits next to you on the flight and bal gets her own seat


----------



## Magayon_ako

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you for sharing these beautiful pics! Where is that?


My hometown here in the Philippines ... the cone-shaped mountain is actually an active volcano, lol .... drove up today and here's a closer shot of the crater 



And today, t'was a preloved Courier ... it looks stuffed (3 smartphones, a headphone, small water bottle and my wallet plus 2 phone chargers)


----------



## Stacey D

Pollie-Jean said:


> Small City yesterday


This is really gorgeous! I need one!


----------



## MeganFox

Magayon_ako said:


> Pink Day travelled with me back to my beloved homeland ....



Where is this? [emoji7]


----------



## MeganFox

Magayon_ako said:


> My hometown here in the Philippines ... the cone-shaped mountain is actually an active volcano, lol .... drove up today and here's a closer shot of the crater
> View attachment 3756196
> View attachment 3756200
> 
> And today, t'was a preloved Courier ... it looks stuffed (3 smartphones, a headphone, small water bottle and my wallet plus 2 phone chargers)



I just saw this post. Yay Filipina. [emoji126] I love your Balenciaga! [emoji177]


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Small City yesterday


This is so lovely with the silver hardware.


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> when no one sits next to you on the flight and bal gets her own seat
> View attachment 3756204


Your beautiful RV most certainly deserves her own seat!!   Enjoy your flight.


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> when no one sits next to you on the flight and bal gets her own seat
> View attachment 3756204


Adore this one...such a cheerful color & bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Magayon_ako said:


> My hometown here in the Philippines ... the cone-shaped mountain is actually an active volcano, lol .... drove up today and here's a closer shot of the crater
> View attachment 3756196
> View attachment 3756200
> 
> And today, t'was a preloved Courier ... it looks stuffed (3 smartphones, a headphone, small water bottle and my wallet plus 2 phone chargers)


You are just too cute for words!!! Love all your pics....beautiful!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Magayon_ako said:


> My hometown here in the Philippines ... the cone-shaped mountain is actually an active volcano, lol .... drove up today and here's a closer shot of the crater
> View attachment 3756196
> View attachment 3756200
> 
> And today, t'was a preloved Courier ... it looks stuffed (3 smartphones, a headphone, small water bottle and my wallet plus 2 phone chargers)


Thank you! You and your Bals look lovely and the view looks breathtaking even from here


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> Small City yesterday


The City in small is looking more and more interesting to me every time I see it  The longer shoulder strap seems to go so well with this size.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BPC said:


> Nothing says Bal like a $2k floral housecoat with a babushka bonnet.
> When I get a "hankering" for a flowerly "ensemble" in loud colors, I now know where to turn!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.. Perfect.
> We got it here years ago - used to watch it. Should see if it's still available. Such a great show.


Well, I know you especially appreciate Gvasalia's take on Russian culture


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BPC said:


> Just too much.
> He needs to get rid of those sandals and fishnets..
> 
> 
> Ewww, nothing dominatrix about this. Just looks like a cheap, skanky, ho-ho-ho.
> I consider this very poor taste.


Well yes, there's just something a bit in your face about that pic


----------



## BPC

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Well, I know you especially appreciate Gvasalia's take on Russian culture


Lol. I hope I don't sound angry in my post..lol. it's just too much for someone who appreciates straight lines and muted colors..aka.. boring..lol


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This was a sight for sore eyes considering some of the more trying pics on this thread lately


She photographs better than she is, the old gal was clearly well-loved by her previous owner...


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Well yes, there's just something a bit in your face about that pic


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> My hometown here in the Philippines ... the cone-shaped mountain is actually an active volcano, lol .... drove up today and here's a closer shot of the crater
> View attachment 3756196
> View attachment 3756200
> 
> And today, t'was a preloved Courier ... it looks stuffed (3 smartphones, a headphone, small water bottle and my wallet plus 2 phone chargers)


Couriers are the BEST travel bags!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Not boring, I think it's because in a lot of cases less or knowing how to accessorise really is more 

And as was made blatantly clear in a couple of the latest pics here, if you're going to distract people with your flower power house frocks and red loin cloths, who is going to even notice the gorgeous or big as a tent Bal bag you're wearing?!


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> Small City yesterday



Looking great Pollie! Small City looks perfect on you!


----------



## octoberrrush

ccbaggirl89 said:


> when no one sits next to you on the flight and bal gets her own seat
> View attachment 3756204


Love when that happens lol


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Looking great Pollie! Small City looks perfect on you!


Thank you , dear round 
I'm waiting to see you with your beautiful new dress , maybe with a Bal bag , but surely with a great mani


----------



## Arielgal

muchstuff said:


> Pulled the old girl out of her dust bag today...
> 
> View attachment 3755511



She looks very good, the way the leather slouches n the subtle sheen ❤! How old is this old girl?


----------



## muchstuff

Arielgal said:


> She looks very good, the way the leather slouches n the subtle sheen ❤! How old is this old girl?


She's a 2005 Z tag. Very very unstructured, I think she saw a lot of use prior to my getting her.


----------



## Pinkie*

Magayon_ako said:


> Pink Day travelled with me back to my beloved homeland ....


So pretty


----------



## Magayon_ako

muchstuff said:


> Couriers are the BEST travel bags!


Indeed! I just love the size, it's not overwhelming at all ... I can put just about anything


----------



## Magayon_ako

Pinkie* said:


> So pretty


Thank you!


----------



## Arielgal

Beige praline mini city going out today!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Still wearing Courier today .... enjoying the majestic view of Mt. Mayon, my hometown's pride!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Beige praline mini city going out today!
> 
> View attachment 3759099
> 
> View attachment 3759100


Aw, your mini looks so fab all dressed up w/ her twilly's!! You look AMAZING w/ your mini...perfection on you!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Magayon_ako said:


> Still wearing Courier today .... enjoying the majestic view of Mt. Mayon, my hometown's pride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759103
> View attachment 3759104
> View attachment 3759105



Gorgeous pics (& Courier too!)


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Arielgal said:


> Beige praline mini city going out today!
> 
> View attachment 3759099
> 
> View attachment 3759100



This ME mini city looks absolutely adorable on you!  And loving the scarf / twilly to protect the handles, great idea!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, your mini looks so fab all dressed up w/ her twilly's!! You look AMAZING w/ your mini...perfection on you!!!





jeanstohandbags said:


> This ME mini city looks absolutely adorable on you!  And loving the scarf / twilly to protect the handles, great idea!



Thank you for the kind words dear Kendie n jeanstohandbags .⚘⚘⚘ 

Due to the rather light colour of the bag, the twillies help to keep the handles looking clean longer....i could have searched for a darker mini, but i really really love this pretty colour ❤


----------



## Iamminda

Arielgal said:


> Beige praline mini city going out today!
> 
> View attachment 3759099
> 
> View attachment 3759100


It looks super cute on you.  And the twillies match very nicely.


----------



## Iamminda

Magayon_ako said:


> Still wearing Courier today .... enjoying the majestic view of Mt. Mayon, my hometown's pride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759103
> View attachment 3759104
> View attachment 3759105


Really enjoying the pictures of your trip and your Bals.   Cute photo of you and your family/friends.


----------



## Auvina15

Arielgal said:


> Beige praline mini city going out today!
> 
> View attachment 3759099
> 
> View attachment 3759100


Absolutely gorgeous!!! It looks just so perfect on you!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Magayon_ako said:


> Still wearing Courier today .... enjoying the majestic view of Mt. Mayon, my hometown's pride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759103
> View attachment 3759104
> View attachment 3759105


Very beautiful bag and fantastic views!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Magayon_ako said:


> Still wearing Courier today .... enjoying the majestic view of Mt. Mayon, my hometown's pride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759103
> View attachment 3759104
> View attachment 3759105


Fabulous shots!! Hope you're having great time!!


----------



## ksuromax

Arielgal said:


> Beige praline mini city going out today!
> 
> View attachment 3759099
> 
> View attachment 3759100


Very nice!! And twillie's colourway matches the colour perfectly!!


----------



## Arielgal

Iamminda said:


> It looks super cute on you.  And the twillies match very nicely.





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! It looks just so perfect on you!!!





ksuromax said:


> Very nice!! And twillie's colourway matches the colour perfectly!!



Thank you lovely Bal friends!  Your comments made my day ⚘⚘⚘

Imminda, have you used your noir metal plate Bal yet? Can't wait to see it in action. I saw a very new pink MP city at one consignment store irl and it looks really good! The smooth calf leather looks very durable and THICK!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Arielgal said:


> Thank you lovely Bal friends!  Your comments made my day ⚘⚘⚘
> 
> Imminda, have you used your noir metal plate Bal yet? Can't wait to see it in action. I saw a very new pink MP city at one consignment store irl and it looks really good! The smooth calf leather looks very durable and THICK!!!


Hi Arielgal.  I haven't used it yet.  It always takes me a bit before I use a new one (strange I know, lol).  Will use soon though.   I have seen pictures of that peachy pink MP bag -- pretty.  Also seen pictures of that light greenish blue MP too.  Both are very pretty although I would be worried about getting them dirty.  Stay tuned -- I promise I will use my MP this month .


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Hi Arielgal.  I haven't used it yet.  It always takes me a bit before I use a new one (strange I know, lol).  Will use soon though.   I have seen pictures of that peachy pink MP bag -- pretty.  Also seen pictures of that light greenish blue MP too.  Both are very pretty although I would be worried about getting them dirty.  Stay tuned -- I promise I will use my MP this month .


Not odd at all, that you haven't carried her, I do the same. She needs to settle in .


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Not odd at all, that you haven't carried her, I do the same. She needs to settle in .


A bit like when you first get married, you obviously love your spouse but it takes a bit getting used to him actually being there at home with you (lol).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> A bit like when you first get married, you obviously love your spouse but it takes a bit getting used to him actually being there at home with you (lol).


I never treated him nearly so well as I do my Bals


----------



## Zenerdiode

Magayon_ako said:


> Still wearing Courier today .... enjoying the majestic view of Mt. Mayon, my hometown's pride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759103
> View attachment 3759104
> View attachment 3759105



Great bag and the backdrop is awesome.


----------



## Phiomega

Really like my 'so black' City.... I really think that she is cool and edgy but understated at the same time!


And I confirm that this is a great work bag --- super light and spacious, wide shoulder strap, secure zipper, front pocket fits iPhone6S... can't ask for more!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Phiomega said:


> Really like my 'so black' City.... I really think that she is cool and edgy but understated at the same time!
> View attachment 3760137
> 
> And I confirm that this is a great work bag --- super light and spacious, wide shoulder strap, secure zipper, front pocket fits iPhone6S... can't ask for more!


You both  look great!
It's simply the perfect medium sized black bag


----------



## Phiomega

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You both  look great!
> It's simply the perfect medium sized black bag



Thank you! And I fully agree!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> Really like my 'so black' City.... I really think that she is cool and edgy but understated at the same time!
> View attachment 3760137
> 
> And I confirm that this is a great work bag --- super light and spacious, wide shoulder strap, secure zipper, front pocket fits iPhone6S... can't ask for more!


So beautiful on you.  I agree -- the super-light-ness and the front pocket won me over instantly .


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Really like my 'so black' City.... I really think that she is cool and edgy but understated at the same time!
> View attachment 3760137
> 
> And I confirm that this is a great work bag --- super light and spacious, wide shoulder strap, secure zipper, front pocket fits iPhone6S... can't ask for more!


----------



## alla.miss

I'm denim head to toe today 
And my hip is with me [emoji12]
Have some wine for lunch [emoji485][emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## Iamminda

alla.miss said:


> I'm denim head to toe today
> And my hip is with me [emoji12]
> Have some wine for lunch [emoji485][emoji485][emoji485]
> 
> View attachment 3761004



You look nice!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> I'm denim head to toe today
> And my hip is with me [emoji12]
> Have some wine for lunch [emoji485][emoji485][emoji485]
> 
> View attachment 3761004


Very well put together look!  and i like how the gold hw is working together!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My beloved Gris Fossile City again


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> My beloved Gris Fossile City again


Extra plus for Birkenstocks!


----------



## Phiomega

Pollie-Jean said:


> My beloved Gris Fossile City again



You have a lovely collection of neutral Bals... and I love your relax but cool style!


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> My beloved Gris Fossile City again


You look great wearing it.


----------



## alla.miss

Iamminda said:


> You look nice!





ksuromax said:


> Very well put together look!  and i like how the gold hw is working together!!



Thanks, girls! [emoji847] have a good day all!


----------



## crazy8baglady

My Miss Coquelicot is 6 yrs old this month [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

crazy8baglady said:


> My Miss Coquelicot is 6 yrs old this month [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3762599


One of the best red B ever made!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Extra plus for Birkenstocks!


 Thank you 



Phiomega said:


> You have a lovely collection of neutral Bals... and I love your relax but cool style!


Thanks a lot ,Phiomega !
I've so much much fun with my neutrals . Every morning I'm enjoying to choose the right size and "color" 



Iamminda said:


> You look great wearing it.


Thank you , dear


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> My beloved Gris Fossile City again


  lovely!


----------



## ksuromax

crazy8baglady said:


> My Miss Coquelicot is 6 yrs old this month [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3762599


  still looks amazing!


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> I'm denim head to toe today
> And my hip is with me [emoji12]
> Have some wine for lunch [emoji485][emoji485][emoji485]
> 
> View attachment 3761004





Phiomega said:


> Really like my 'so black' City.... I really think that she is cool and edgy but understated at the same time!
> View attachment 3760137
> 
> And I confirm that this is a great work bag --- super light and spacious, wide shoulder strap, secure zipper, front pocket fits iPhone6S... can't ask for more!


 Double Kudos to you both alla.miss & Phiomega....you both look AMAZING & you wear your Bals PERFECTLY!!


----------



## Kendie26

crazy8baglady said:


> My Miss Coquelicot is 6 yrs old this month [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3762599


Happy Birthday you delicious red heavenly Coqu!!


----------



## Iamminda

First day out with my new beauty (doing a little happy dance inside, lol)!  This bag is just too cool for me -- I really love it.  Anyways, hope you all are having a wonderful weekend .


----------



## Phiomega

crazy8baglady said:


> My Miss Coquelicot is 6 yrs old this month [emoji173]️



What a color. I will not have self control if I see this at the shop. Gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my new beauty (doing a little happy dance inside, lol)!  This bag is just too cool for me -- I really love it.  Anyways, hope you all are having a wonderful weekend .


Gorgeous!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my new beauty (doing a little happy dance inside, lol)!  This bag is just too cool for me -- I really love it.  Anyways, hope you all are having a wonderful weekend .



Congratulations! Classy and edgy....perfection [emoji6]


----------



## couturequeen

Baby discovered my Hip.




Love this bag so much!


----------



## muchstuff

couturequeen said:


> Baby discovered my Hip.
> 
> View attachment 3764540
> 
> 
> Love this bag so much!


OMG how adorable!

EDIT: Oh yes, the hip is great, sorry I got carried away with your tiny one...I have the same hip and love it. Do you ever double the strap and carry it on your shoulder?


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much!   I am (almost completely) bag-content 



muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous!





StefaniJoy said:


> Congratulations! Classy and edgy....perfection [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

couturequeen said:


> Baby discovered my Hip.
> 
> View attachment 3764540
> 
> 
> Love this bag so much!



Your baby is uber-cute!   And your Hip is very pretty.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my new beauty (doing a little happy dance inside, lol)!  This bag is just too cool for me -- I really love it.  Anyways, hope you all are having a wonderful weekend .


love this one. is it a town??


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> love this one. is it a town??


Thanks .  Yep, it's a Town (my favorite size).


----------



## fusion

Sapphire Money Wallet


----------



## Arielgal

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my new beauty (doing a little happy dance inside, lol)!  This bag is just too cool for me -- I really love it.  Anyways, hope you all are having a wonderful weekend .


She looks very regal  n sitting nice n tall without slouching! I like the shape of this ❤


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my new beauty (doing a little happy dance inside, lol)!  This bag is just too cool for me -- I really love it.  Anyways, hope you all are having a wonderful weekend .



This bag is totally adorable!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

couturequeen said:


> Baby discovered my Hip.
> 
> View attachment 3764540
> 
> 
> Love this bag so much!



Such a cute pic!   Funny how the babies / kids & pets always go for the tassels!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my new beauty (doing a little happy dance inside, lol)!  This bag is just too cool for me -- I really love it.  Anyways, hope you all are having a wonderful weekend .


YAY!! Debut day!! Your MP Town is PHENOMENAL...I'm pretty sure it's my fave Bal of yours (well, i do love Ms Magenta too, hmmm?) SO SO SO happy for you that you got this one!! STUNNER ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Kendie26

couturequeen said:


> Baby discovered my Hip.
> 
> View attachment 3764540
> 
> 
> Love this bag so much!


"Totes Adorbs" as they say!! I want to hug & smooch dearest baby....look at those sweet little lips,cheeks & eyelashes...oh & Hip is sweet too!


----------



## alla.miss

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my new beauty (doing a little happy dance inside, lol)!  This bag is just too cool for me -- I really love it.  Anyways, hope you all are having a wonderful weekend .


I just love it!!!
(btw I also have this syndrome sometimes, when I buy something and think it's too cool for me. I think we are all cool enough to wear what we want! )


----------



## alla.miss

couturequeen said:


> Baby discovered my Hip.
> 
> View attachment 3764540
> 
> 
> Love this bag so much!



this pic is uber cute


----------



## Phiomega

Love how this outfit complemented my so black Bal City... maroon tops, embroidered jeans, and tan mules... what's not on the picture is I wore my black/gold Baby G watch... totally feeling edgy cool but feminine today!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3764885
> 
> Love how this outfit complemented my so black Bal City... maroon tops, embroidered jeans, and tan mules... what's not on the picture is I wore my black/gold Baby G watch... totally feeling edgy cool but feminine today!


You are indeed all those things dear Phiomega....edgy, cool & feminine!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

crazy8baglady said:


> My Miss Coquelicot is 6 yrs old this month [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3762599


Beautiful  Happy anniversary Miss Coquelicot!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my new beauty (doing a little happy dance inside, lol)!  This bag is just too cool for me -- I really love it.  Anyways, hope you all are having a wonderful weekend .


We're happy dancing with you    Simply your fabulous taste in bags makes you an über cool woman, Iamminda


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you so much for your kind words and being supportive of this joyous debut.   When I snapped this quick picture, DH was embarrassed (at me photographing my bag) and said to me "You are weird!"  GGrrhh.   



Arielgal said:


> She looks very regal  n sitting nice n tall without slouching! I like the shape of this ❤





jeanstohandbags said:


> This bag is totally adorable!





Kendie26 said:


> YAY!! Debut day!! Your MP Town is PHENOMENAL...I'm pretty sure it's my fave Bal of yours (well, i do love Ms Magenta too, hmmm?) SO SO SO happy for you that you got this one!! STUNNER ALL THE WAY!





alla.miss said:


> I just love it!!!
> (btw I also have this syndrome sometimes, when I buy something and think it's too cool for me. I think we are all cool enough to wear what we want! )





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> We're happy dancing with you    Simply your fabulous taste in bags makes you an über cool woman, Iamminda


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3764885
> 
> Love how this outfit complemented my so black Bal City... maroon tops, embroidered jeans, and tan mules... what's not on the picture is I wore my black/gold Baby G watch... totally feeling edgy cool but feminine today!


Glad to see you are enjoying your new beauty.  I like those jeans a lot.


----------



## Kendie26

Pink day calls for this baby (LE/Bal's 10th anniversary collection, lizard embossed city) Happy Sunday y'all!


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> Pink day calls for this baby (LE/Bal's 10th anniversary collection, lizard embossed city) Happy Sunday y'all!


So pretty for summer! 

How do you find the leather on this bag? I was eyeing one in the neon green.


----------



## Kendie26

chowlover2 said:


> So pretty for summer!
> 
> How do you find the leather on this bag? I was eyeing one in the neon green.


Hi chowlover ~ Thank you! The leather is soft but it does have a very slight textural feel to it from the embossing of the lizard print. Hard to describe. All of my other Bal's owned have felt just a very slight bit "beefier"(for lack of better word!)& I presume that's due to the embossing. I hope this makes some sense to you! I would recommend this bag to anyone who likes this texture & I would absolutely buy it again in a heartbeat. Do let me know what you decide! Good luck!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my new beauty (doing a little happy dance inside, lol)!  This bag is just too cool for me -- I really love it.  Anyways, hope you all are having a wonderful weekend .


she is a  of the town!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3764885
> 
> Love how this outfit complemented my so black Bal City... maroon tops, embroidered jeans, and tan mules... what's not on the picture is I wore my black/gold Baby G watch... totally feeling edgy cool but feminine today!


How great to see you posting here!!!  
as usually, very well put together, love the whole ensemble!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Pink day calls for this baby (LE/Bal's 10th anniversary collection, lizard embossed city) Happy Sunday y'all!


Love it!!!  she is so very special!!


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> Baby discovered my Hip.
> 
> View attachment 3764540
> 
> 
> Love this bag so much!


Yeeeey!!!!!  your baby has great taste!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Pink day calls for this baby (LE/Bal's 10th anniversary collection, lizard embossed city) Happy Sunday y'all!


I love this one and it looks especially girly-pretty with the beautiful hydrangeas (I need to spend some time in your beautiful garden -- and in your closet!).


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> she is a  of the town!!!


Thanks so much K .  I just got it (queen of the town, lol, I am slow today).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much K .  I just got it (queen of the town, lol, I am slow today).


Not slow at all, RELAXED, my Dear!


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> Hi chowlover ~ Thank you! The leather is soft but it does have a very slight textural feel to it from the embossing of the lizard print. Hard to describe. All of my other Bal's owned have felt just a very slight bit "beefier"(for lack of better word!)& I presume that's due to the embossing. I hope this makes some sense to you! I would recommend this bag to anyone who likes this texture & I would absolutely buy it again in a heartbeat. Do let me know what you decide! Good luck!


I m definitely thinking about it. I like the small silver hardware on it, none of my bags have that. $$$ will decide my fate...


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Love it!!!  she is so very special!!





Iamminda said:


> I love this one and it looks especially girly-pretty with the beautiful hydrangeas (I need to spend some time in your beautiful garden -- and in your closet!).


Thanks ever so much my sweeties
And YES, i agree w/ you dearest @ksuromax ..you are right, @Iamminda  IS INDEED  Queen of the Town! Love that!


----------



## Kendie26

chowlover2 said:


> I m definitely thinking about it. I like the small silver hardware on it, none of my bags have that. $$$ will decide my fate...


I like the silver on it too! I've only seen a pic of that green color before & it looks so fresh & unique!


----------



## alla.miss

Kendie26 said:


> Pink day calls for this baby (LE/Bal's 10th anniversary collection, lizard embossed city) Happy Sunday y'all!



Just Look at this cutie made herself comfortable in the shade of your marvelous garden! [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]

I hope your garden feels ok after deer attack! And hope mine will be at least a half as beautiful as yours one day, K!


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> Pink day calls for this baby (LE/Bal's 10th anniversary collection, lizard embossed city) Happy Sunday y'all!



Pretty summer bag! What a 'cool princess'! Love this pink shade with the Gunmetal hardware.... [emoji106]


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Pink day calls for this baby (LE/Bal's 10th anniversary collection, lizard embossed city) Happy Sunday y'all!



LOVE this pink neutral baby! You do really choose all the beautiful neutrals! How's this lizard beauty? The leather looks super durable n has just a nice relaxed slouch without being overly slouchy! ❤❤❤


----------



## Arielgal

I love my mini cities  They are so easy to wear with adjustable long strap


----------



## Iamminda

Arielgal said:


> I love my mini cities  They are so easy to wear with adjustable long strap
> View attachment 3765662
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765664


The color and the hardware -- so gorgeous!!!   And the perfect scarf/twillie for it.


----------



## ksuromax

Arielgal said:


> I love my mini cities  They are so easy to wear with adjustable long strap
> View attachment 3765662
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765664


Very nice and beautiful! Really cute mini


----------



## Arielgal

Iamminda said:


> The color and the hardware -- so gorgeous!!!   And the perfect scarf/twillie for it.





ksuromax said:


> Very nice and beautiful! Really cute mini



Thank you Iiminda and Ksuromax! ❤❤❤ though i m v new to Bal, I really love the leather esp the new chevre on the mini cities!  N i love how understated n under the radar Bal bags are .


----------



## ksuromax

First in Outremer has been with me for 2 days of weekend and came to work today as well!!! Trying to be minimalistic.... 
Sandals are Balenciaga as well


----------



## Arielgal

ksuromax said:


> First in Outremer has been with me for 2 days of weekend and came to work today as well!!! Trying to be minimalistic....
> Sandals are Balenciaga as well



Ksuromax, nice pop colour, Outremer ... N i love the long chain you added! ❤❤❤ i m contemplating getting one for my first too!


----------



## ksuromax

Arielgal said:


> Ksuromax, nice pop colour, Outremer ... N i love the long chain you added! ❤❤❤ i m contemplating getting one for my first too!


i have been running around with it worn crossbody on this long chain and it was perfect! sometimes i didn't even take if off in the car, it was just sitting on my laps while driving and chain was not in the way for the safety belt at all! i strongly recommend to get a chain for your First as well, it comes in really handy


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> Just Look at this cutie made herself comfortable in the shade of your marvelous garden! [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]
> 
> I hope your garden feels ok after deer attack! And hope mine will be at least a half as beautiful as yours one day, K!





Phiomega said:


> Pretty summer bag! What a 'cool princess'! Love this pink shade with the Gunmetal hardware.... [emoji106]





Arielgal said:


> LOVE this pink neutral baby! You do really choose all the beautiful neutrals! How's this lizard beauty? The leather looks super durable n has just a nice relaxed slouch without being overly slouchy! ❤❤❤


Triple thanks to all of you dear Bal gals! Haha @alla.miss  you must have read my story/pics in the garden thread!! That deer is here every day eating something. We saw her come by twice yesterday to chow down!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> First in Outremer has been with me for 2 days of weekend and came to work today as well!!! Trying to be minimalistic....
> Sandals are Balenciaga as well


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> I love my mini cities  They are so easy to wear with adjustable long strap
> View attachment 3765662
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765664


Totally in love w/ your mini city!! It's pretty much the sweetest thing EVER!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> First in Outremer has been with me for 2 days of weekend and came to work today as well!!! Trying to be minimalistic....
> Sandals are Balenciaga as well


I love this blue!!  It makes me swoon a little each time I see it (which is not often enough ).


----------



## Auvina15

Arielgal said:


> I love my mini cities  They are so easy to wear with adjustable long strap
> View attachment 3765662
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765664


It's truly a BEAUTY!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> First in Outremer has been with me for 2 days of weekend and came to work today as well!!! Trying to be minimalistic....
> Sandals are Balenciaga as well


Very beautiful blue! I really like your sandals, so stylish beyond comfortable!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Pink day calls for this baby (LE/Bal's 10th anniversary collection, lizard embossed city) Happy Sunday y'all!


Totally LOVE this shot, gorgeous bag and very beautiful garden!!! Hope you had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Auvina15

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3764885
> 
> Love how this outfit complemented my so black Bal City... maroon tops, embroidered jeans, and tan mules... what's not on the picture is I wore my black/gold Baby G watch... totally feeling edgy cool but feminine today!


Totally agree!!! Love your classic black beauty and I really adore your jeans!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my new beauty (doing a little happy dance inside, lol)!  This bag is just too cool for me -- I really love it.  Anyways, hope you all are having a wonderful weekend .


Yes, this piece is phenomenal!!! So excited you took her out and enjoyed her much( I'm with you, normally I would wait 1-2 weeks to admire my new pieces first before taking them out )...I'm sure it was one of your best weekends my loveliest friend!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this blue!!  It makes me swoon a little each time I see it (which is not often enough ).


Thank you, Hun!  
I wear it a lot more often than i post pics, promise, will try to post more, she deserves it


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful blue! I really like your sandals, so stylish beyond comfortable!!!


Yes, they totally are! Love them to bits!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Yes, this piece is phenomenal!!! So excited you took her out and enjoyed her much( I'm with you, normally I would wait 1-2 weeks to admire my new pieces first before taking them out )...I'm sure it was one of your best weekends my loveliest friend!!!


Thanks so much A!   This bag makes me a bit giddy (lol).  Hope you are feeling better


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much A!   This bag makes me a bit giddy (lol).  Hope you are feeling better


I'm feeling much better lately, had only 1 migraine in the last 10 days!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Totally LOVE this shot, gorgeous bag and very beautiful garden!!! Hope you had a wonderful weekend!


Thank you miss sweetness! I'm glad you "only had 1 migraine the last 10 days" but that's still too much!! Hoping they leave your precious head FOREVER!


----------



## Arielgal

Auvina15 said:


> It's truly a BEAUTY!!!


Thanks Auvina  read that you have migraine ? I get that often n i pop panadol extras n feel better. Hope yours stay away too with rest n painkillers..


----------



## Phiomega

Auvina15 said:


> Totally agree!!! Love your classic black beauty and I really adore your jeans!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> First in Outremer has been with me for 2 days of weekend and came to work today as well!!! Trying to be minimalistic....
> Sandals are Balenciaga as well



Beautiful blue! Looks like there is a tinge of purple on it? This will look great also with jeans and striped tops... (dream ootd)


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Beautiful blue! Looks like there is a tinge of purple on it? This will look great also with jeans and striped tops... (dream ootd)


Thanks!  
It's a bright, vivid blue which is very hard to capture, i don't see any purple hue, but it photographs different every time! 
It's really my perfect casual weekend buddy, perfectly going with jeans


----------



## Arielgal

First's turn to hit the streets! 




She's really a wearable pink! ❤


----------



## Iamminda

Arielgal said:


> First's turn to hit the streets!
> 
> View attachment 3766813
> 
> 
> She's really a wearable pink! ❤


I love this bag on you -- so perfectly pretty!   I like pink too.


----------



## Arielgal

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag on you -- so perfectly pretty!   I like pink too.



Thanks Iamminda!  Do u have any Bal pinks or reds?


----------



## Iamminda

Arielgal said:


> Thanks Iamminda!  Do u have any Bal pinks or reds?


You are welcome .   I have 2 pinks (Sorbet and Amethyst) and 2 reds (lipstick red and rouge theater).   What colors are you considering for your next one?


----------



## Arielgal

Iamminda said:


> You are welcome .   I have 2 pinks (Sorbet and Amethyst) and 2 reds (lipstick red and rouge theater).   What colors are you considering for your next one?



Soooo super jealous!    perfectly vibrant pinks n sexy reds from what i saw from the colour comparison threads! I would love to score a rouge lipstick! Such a sexy red but my wallet needs to rest for a while 

Out of curiosity, which of these is your favourite among the 4?


----------



## ksuromax

Same - First in Outremer


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my day with the new chain strap


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful bags ladies!



ksuromax said:


> Same - First in Outremer





Pollie-Jean said:


> my day with the new chain strap


----------



## Iamminda

Arielgal said:


> Soooo super jealous!    perfectly vibrant pinks n sexy reds from what i saw from the colour comparison threads! I would love to score a rouge lipstick! Such a sexy red but my wallet needs to rest for a while
> 
> Out of curiosity, which of these is your favourite among the 4?



Good question.  I guess color wise, rouge theater is my favorite of the four.  However, the Town style is my favorite (which is the red lipstick one).  Btw, these 4 colors are in 4 different sizes/styles so very different and hard to choose.


----------



## Auvina15

Arielgal said:


> Thanks Auvina  read that you have migraine ? I get that often n i pop panadol extras n feel better. Hope yours stay away too with rest n painkillers..


My migraines are pretty crazy, seems like tylenol or ibuprofen doesn't work anymore, I've been taking prescription medicines which are strong enough for mine, very tough!!! Thank you so much my dear Ariel, you're so super kind and sweet!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Wh


Arielgal said:


> First's turn to hit the streets!
> 
> View attachment 3766813
> 
> 
> She's really a wearable pink! ❤


What a cutie!!! Very lovely pink and it looks so adorable on you, love it!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Same - First in Outremer


You look fabulous as always my darling, love your scarf!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Pollie-Jean said:


> my day with the new chain strap


I love it, so chic!!!


----------



## clevercat

Full to the brim and still looking good


----------



## Iamminda

clevercat said:


> Full to the brim and still looking good
> View attachment 3767316


Yep, looking real good .


----------



## Indiana

Navy Hip for me  today.


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> You look fabulous as always my darling, love your scarf!!!


Thank you dearly


----------



## Arielgal

clevercat said:


> Full to the brim and still looking good
> View attachment 3767316



I really love the ME chevre. Your bag is looking so good  is it a beige latte from recent season? It looks beige with a little khaki in it from the lighting ❤


----------



## clevercat

Arielgal said:


> I really love the ME chevre. Your bag is looking so good  is it a beige latte from recent season? It looks beige with a little khaki in it from the lighting ❤



Thank you! 
It's Gris Taupe from a couple of years ago. One of those chameleons that runs from creamy latte to beige to taupe to khaki depending on the light.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Same - First in Outremer


   I die & you know why!


----------



## Kendie26

clevercat said:


> Full to the brim and still looking good
> View attachment 3767316


Total LOVEFEST on this one dear clevercat! I also love the ipad-(?)or something else cover that's poking out w/ the gold lips!! How cool is that!!


----------



## bongsunthecat

alla.miss said:


> Don't know why didn't upload.. here is another try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748123
> 
> View attachment 3748124



Your bag is adorable but my question is is that ATP sandals you are wearing? Are they comfortable?


----------



## StefaniJoy

clevercat said:


> Full to the brim and still looking good
> View attachment 3767316



LOVE the Gris Taupe!!! Looks awesome and your LIP sticker makes it super cute and chic [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Indiana

Lil Hip again..


----------



## Arielgal

Indiana said:


> Lil Hip again..
> 
> View attachment 3768341


The leather looks chewy n thick on this one!  awesome hip bag n the gold hw makes it dressier


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Papier Plate Bucket


----------



## alla.miss

Some rural landscape with my gris fossile backpack
Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Arielgal

alla.miss said:


> Some rural landscape with my gris fossile backpack
> Hope you enjoy it
> 
> View attachment 3769437


Beautiful sea of sunflowers! Makes me happy just by looking at it!  n the backpack style looks perfect in this landscape!


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Papier Plate Bucket


That's a great looking bag.  I am intrigued by this bag (I think about it from time to time).


----------



## Iamminda

alla.miss said:


> Some rural landscape with my gris fossile backpack
> Hope you enjoy it
> 
> View attachment 3769437


I sure enjoyed it.  Wow, can't imagine what's it like to be there in a field of gorgeous sunflowers.  Pretty backpack.


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Some rural landscape with my gris fossile backpack
> Hope you enjoy it
> 
> View attachment 3769437


Fabulous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Papier Plate Bucket


So cool!!!


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> Some rural landscape with my gris fossile backpack
> Hope you enjoy it
> 
> View attachment 3769437


 WOWEE....what an absolutely GLORIOUS, most AMAZING pic....LOVEit!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> Papier Plate Bucket


You are always so cool w/ you mods PJ!!! Love it!


----------



## Phiomega

alla.miss said:


> Some rural landscape with my gris fossile backpack
> Hope you enjoy it



Very beautiful!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> That's a great looking bag.  I am intrigued by this bag (I think about it from time to time).


Thank you  It's easy to wear , lightweight and I love the zippers . I'm selling it in grey


----------



## alla.miss

Arielgal said:


> Beautiful sea of sunflowers! Makes me happy just by looking at it!  n the backpack style looks perfect in this landscape!





Iamminda said:


> I sure enjoyed it.  Wow, can't imagine what's it like to be there in a field of gorgeous sunflowers.  Pretty backpack.





ksuromax said:


> Fabulous!!!



Thanks dear bal friends [emoji16]
You can't image how endless the sea of sunflowers is!


----------



## alla.miss

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE....what an absolutely GLORIOUS, most AMAZING pic....LOVEit!





Phiomega said:


> Very beautiful!



Thanks!
I made this pic specially for you all my bal friends at tpf [emoji5]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> Some rural landscape with my gris fossile backpack
> Hope you enjoy it
> 
> View attachment 3769437



 Thank you for this great pick ! The backpack is TDF


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you for this great pick ! The backpack is TDF



If I have time I'll post the back pack in the sea of rye. I'm traveling on business in the rural lol it is so beautiful here [emoji173]️
Btw I see the same backpack at ebay.de maybe a bit overpriced..


----------



## peacebabe

Hello Pollie-Jean, Love how you change the look of your Day with different strap!

May i know how you "hide" the original strap? 



Pollie-Jean said:


> my day with the new chain strap


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Hello Pollie-Jean, Love how you change the look of your Day with different strap!
> 
> May i know how you "hide" the original strap?


It's easy to remove because of the screw thread of the studs


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> If I have time I'll post the back pack in the sea of rye. I'm traveling on business in the rural lol it is so beautiful here [emoji173]️
> Btw I see the same *backpack at ebay.de* maybe a bit overpriced..


Thank you for the hint 
I've the shearling black backpack with silver hardware and that has to be enough 
Enjoy your trip , even when it's business !


----------



## peacebabe

Oh... you mean you remove the whole handle ? Can the handle be fixed it back again ?



Pollie-Jean said:


> It's easy to remove because of the screw thread of the studs


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Oh... you mean you remove the whole handle ? Can the handle be fixed it back again ?


Yes , but II like mine better with the chain strap


----------



## peacebabe

Cool! Thanks so much for the info 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , but II like mine better with the chain strap


----------



## Pinkie*

ksuromax said:


> Same - First in Outremer


So nice


----------



## Pinkie*

Arielgal said:


> First's turn to hit the streets!
> 
> View attachment 3766813
> 
> 
> She's really a wearable pink! ❤


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo


Looking good PJ!


----------



## Arielgal

Just hanging out with Ms Mini


----------



## Iamminda

Arielgal said:


> Just hanging out with Ms Mini
> 
> View attachment 3774648


You look real cute!


----------



## sunnybrii

My very first Bal...


----------



## Arielgal

Iamminda said:


> You look real cute!



Thanks! I am 'mini' size so this mini fits me nicely. I can shop for clothes in the kids department when I was in the US.


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Just hanging out with Ms Mini
> 
> View attachment 3774648


So sweet! Huge fan of your 2 mini's & I love those sneaks too!


----------



## Iamminda

sunnybrii said:


> My very first Bal...
> View attachment 3774704


Pretty!  One's first Bal is always a little extra special.


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  One's first Bal is always a little extra special.


Thank you!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> So sweet! Huge fan of your 2 mini's & I love those sneaks too!



Thanks lovely Kendie⚘⚘⚘! Are you still wearing your new posts? I am still wearing mine! Love it too much to change out of it yet ❤❤❤


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Thanks lovely Kendie⚘⚘⚘! Are you still wearing your new posts? I am still wearing mine! Love it too much to change out of it yet ❤❤❤


Hey girlie! So glad you got yours & love them....I'll be wearing mine today as well & will think of you when i put them on!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

yesterday


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> yesterday


So special!!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> yesterday


Major MAJOR swoon fest....I'd love to have this baby to cart around & stare at!!! Might be my fave of yours


----------



## Auvina15

sunnybrii said:


> My very first Bal...
> View attachment 3774704


Very pretty vibrant color!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Arielgal said:


> Just hanging out with Ms Mini
> 
> View attachment 3774648


Super cute!!! Those sneakers... oh my...


----------



## pzammie

Bleu Persian First:


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> Bleu Persian First:
> View attachment 3777227
> 
> View attachment 3777228


You are our Queen of Firsts @pzammie ...looking GREAT as usual!


----------



## pzammie

Kendie26 said:


> You are our Queen of Firsts @pzammie ...looking GREAT as usual!



Tks Kendie[emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Bleu Persian First:
> View attachment 3777227
> 
> View attachment 3777228


Beautiful!  I always enjoy your pics


----------



## pzammie

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  I always enjoy your pics



Tks Iamminda![emoji8]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

pzammie said:


> Bleu Persian First:
> View attachment 3777227
> 
> View attachment 3777228



Your collection of Firsts is absolutely beautiful, and the style is just perfect on you!


----------



## pzammie

jeanstohandbags said:


> Your collection of Firsts is absolutely beautiful, and the style is just perfect on you!



Tks Jeans!  It's def my fave style[emoji7]


----------



## LostInBal

Mini nappa collect. family portrait


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Mini nappa collect. family portrait
> 
> View attachment 3780209



3 amazing & incredibly beautiful bags!!!


----------



## Pinkie*

sunnybrii said:


> My very first Bal...
> View attachment 3774704


Beautiful


----------



## Catash

pzammie said:


> Bleu Persian First:
> View attachment 3777227
> 
> View attachment 3777228


So pretty. I want this combo in a City!


----------



## MJDaisy

My precious [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3783315
> 
> 
> My precious [emoji7]


This is beautiful especially with the Pom.


----------



## Kendie26

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3783315
> 
> 
> My precious [emoji7]


LOVE navy w/ gold....& that lavender pop is amazing!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Mini nappa collect. family portrait
> 
> View attachment 3780209


 AGAIN! Girl, geez! What is that stunning burgundy like color on top? AMAZING!


----------



## Arielgal

Auvina15 said:


> Super cute!!! Those sneakers... oh my...


Thanks Auvina . How are your headaches? Hope they have all gone away .


----------



## Arielgal

I love this mini city so much that I can't swop out of it to my other bags 




Even bought her a cute metallic bronzey pink butterfly friend 




Thanks for letting me share! ⚘

 P.S...after taking this shot, I was prodded to swop out to my dark navy reissue to give this little beauty a break n rest!!! ...Learnt from lovely ladies here that bags rotation a must to keep our fave bags looking good longer! ❤


----------



## muchstuff

Arielgal said:


> I love this mini city so much that I can't swop out of it to my other bags
> 
> View attachment 3784065
> 
> 
> Even bought her a cute metallic bronzey pink butterfly friend
> 
> View attachment 3784066
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! ⚘


Looks great with your lovely dress!


----------



## Iamminda

Arielgal said:


> I love this mini city so much that I can't swop out of it to my other bags
> 
> View attachment 3784065
> 
> 
> Even bought her a cute metallic bronzey pink butterfly friend
> 
> View attachment 3784066
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! ⚘
> 
> P.S...after taking this shot, I was prodded to swop out to my dark navy reissue to give this little beauty a break n rest!!! ...Learnt from lovely ladies here that bags rotation a must to keep our fave bags looking good longer! ❤


You always look so cute!!!  Great butterfly charm.  Your CCs are lovely as well


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> AGAIN! Girl, geez! What is that stunning burgundy like color on top? AMAZING!


Thanks!
It's 02 S/S bourdeaux FB First in nappa leather


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Thanks!
> It's 02 S/S bourdeaux FB First in nappa leather


Congrats aalinne on your new 02 beauty making it onto the July 28th edition of the PF Roundup.


----------



## Arielgal

Vanana said:


> Here's a close up! It's VERY difficult to take good photos of sparkly things without them getting blurry
> View attachment 3782797





muchstuff said:


> Looks great with your lovely dress!





Iamminda said:


> You always look so cute!!!  Great butterfly charm.  Your CCs are lovely as well



Thanks muchstuff and imminda for your lovely words! . Made my day .

Hope you two lovely ladies have a great day as well! ⚘⚘⚘⚘⚘


----------



## Arielgal

aalinne_72 said:


> Mini nappa collect. family portrait
> 
> View attachment 3780209



Hi Aalinne, your nappa leather bals look very gorgeous. When did Bal make bags with this leather? Was it a long time ago? The leather looks very very good! ❤❤❤

I only have experience with nappa leather in my miumiu mini bow which i got eons ago when the bow satchel was very popular! N the leather till today is smooth n saturated in colour!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Arielgal said:


> I love this mini city so much that I can't swop out of it to my other bags
> 
> View attachment 3784065
> 
> 
> Even bought her a cute metallic bronzey pink butterfly friend
> 
> View attachment 3784066
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! ⚘
> 
> P.S...after taking this shot, I was prodded to swop out to my dark navy reissue to give this little beauty a break n rest!!! ...Learnt from lovely ladies here that bags rotation a must to keep our fave bags looking good longer! ❤



Adorable EVERYTHING!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> I love this mini city so much that I can't swop out of it to my other bags
> 
> View attachment 3784065
> 
> 
> Even bought her a cute metallic bronzey pink butterfly friend
> 
> View attachment 3784066
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! ⚘
> 
> P.S...after taking this shot, I was prodded to swop out to my dark navy reissue to give this little beauty a break n rest!!! ...Learnt from lovely ladies here that bags rotation a must to keep our fave bags looking good longer! ❤


Everything is just WOW...PERFECTION here!! Love your dress & your mini is just so awesome on you!


----------



## Arielgal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Adorable EVERYTHING!





Kendie26 said:


> Everything is just WOW...PERFECTION here!! Love your dress & your mini is just so awesome on you!



Thank u for putting a smile on my face, jeanstohandbags n kendie! ❤❤❤ Have a great day, it's almost the end of the week!


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> Congrats aalinne on your new 02 beauty making it onto the July 28th edition of the PF Roundup.


Thank you my dear 
Oh, I didn't realize this cutie came up onto the July PF Roundup, thank you so much for letting me know!!


----------



## Pinkie*

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3783315
> 
> 
> My precious [emoji7]


Wonderful


----------



## C_JE

Prefer black. I can't stand white bags that will get dirty as soon as you use them.
I know it's a weird bag, but I quite like it.


----------



## Dmurphy1

C_JE said:


> View attachment 3785537
> View attachment 3785538
> 
> Prefer black. I can't stand white bags that will get dirty as soon as you use them.


Love the bag  !! And I'm with you on the black bag thing !! Welcome to purse forum  !!


----------



## MJDaisy

rocking my city for the third day in a row. Love !


----------



## jeanstohandbags

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3785578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rocking my city for the third day in a row. Love !



Gorgeous & classic - and cute pom!


----------



## Phiomega

My black on black HW city with Thomas the Burberry bear...




Love how Thomas brighten it and 'blend' with the edginess!


----------



## pzammie

Beige Nougatine First


----------



## muchstuff

Yesterday my yummy castagna Velo was riding shotgun, today my mogano Hobo with Ms. anis M/U clutch peaking out...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Yesterday my yummy castagna Velo was riding shotgun, today my mogano Hobo with Ms. anis M/U clutch peaking out...
> 
> View attachment 3788823
> View attachment 3788824


Look at these two beauties!  Are they similar color IRL?  I know one is a chèvre and the other is agneau


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Look at these two beauties!  Are they similar color IRL?  I know one is a chèvre and the other is agneau


The castagna is lighter and a bit redder. The leather on both is quite gorgeous ...I seem to recall the leather on my mogano City was a bit lighter than the Hobo, let me see if I can find a pic...



EDIT, maybe it's just the lighting...




Here's the Hobo in sunlight today...as usual, Bal colours are impossible to capture!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> The castagna is lighter and a bit redder. The leather on both is quite gorgeous ...I seem to recall the leather on my mogano City was a bit lighter than the Hobo, let me see if I can find a pic...
> View attachment 3788876
> 
> 
> EDIT, maybe it's just the lighting...
> 
> View attachment 3788883
> 
> 
> Here's the Hobo in sunlight today...as usual, Bal colours are impossible to capture!
> 
> View attachment 3788884


Thanks so much for these pictures--they are gorgeous.   I forgot you have both a Morgano hobo and City.   I can't get over the leather!!!  Thanks kindly for the comparisons


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much for these pictures--they are gorgeous.   I forgot you have both a Morgano hobo and City.   I can't get over the leather!!!  Thanks kindly for the comparisons


My pleasure, but I sold the City some time ago, contemplating selling my last City, my 05 black. She's pretty but the City and I have a love/hate relationship . But should everyone have one City in their collection no matter what? Conflicted... Opinions welcomed!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, but I sold the City some time ago, contemplating selling my last City, my 05 black. She's pretty but the City and I have a love/hate relationship . But should everyone have one City in their collection no matter what? Conflicted... Opinions welcomed!


I do feel like an 05 Black City is an essential Bal bag.  However, if you are not going to use it, you should probably sell it and buy a black Velo which I think you like better.  But before listing it, maybe use it for 2 weeks to make sure?  Good luck deciding and let us know.


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> The castagna is lighter and a bit redder. The leather on both is quite gorgeous ...I seem to recall the leather on my mogano City was a bit lighter than the Hobo, let me see if I can find a pic...
> View attachment 3788876
> 
> 
> EDIT, maybe it's just the lighting...
> 
> View attachment 3788883
> 
> 
> Here's the Hobo in sunlight today...as usual, Bal colours are impossible to capture!
> 
> View attachment 3788884


 This is brown heaven! BROWN LOVE FOREVER!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I do feel like an 05 Black City is an essential Bal bag.  However, if you are not going to use it, you should probably sell it and buy a black Velo which I think you like better.  But before listing it, maybe use it for 2 weeks to make sure?  Good luck deciding and let us know.


And that's the problem Iamminda, I only carry it for a day or so and swap it our for something else. Love the look of it carried but somehow it just doesn't stay in rotation...


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> This is brown heaven! BROWN LOVE FOREVER!


Bal makes GREAT browns


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> The castagna is lighter and a bit redder. The leather on both is quite gorgeous ...I seem to recall the leather on my mogano City was a bit lighter than the Hobo, let me see if I can find a pic...
> View attachment 3788876
> 
> 
> EDIT, maybe it's just the lighting...
> 
> View attachment 3788883
> 
> 
> Here's the Hobo in sunlight today...as usual, Bal colours are impossible to capture!
> 
> View attachment 3788884



Both are gorgeous browns.

My Mogano city with GSH, looks like your Mogano hobo. Your old city looks redder than mine. But yeah, like you said it could just be the pic.


----------



## Summerfriend

I looooove Castagna! That's the color of my Day. It's gorgeous - warm reddish brown.

Here's what I'm wearing today - black City at the library with my kids. It's looking a lot less shiny, right ladies???


----------



## Christofle

C_JE said:


> View attachment 3785537
> View attachment 3785538
> View attachment 3785556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prefer black. I can't stand white bags that will get dirty as soon as you use them.
> I know it's a weird bag, but I quite like it.



I love how unique your bag and it seems to mesh really well with your style!


----------



## Phiomega

What fuss free bag do you bring when you go to McDonald for a treat for your kids? Balenciaga Reporter bag! Once again, she made me feel that I am the edgiest mom there, even when I wear only t-shirt and shorts!


----------



## Phiomega

Summerfriend said:


> I looooove Castagna! That's the color of my Day. It's gorgeous - warm reddish brown.
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today - black City at the library with my kids. It's looking a lot less shiny, right ladies???



I LOVE your bag charm! Really cute with this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Nice to see these two black beauties today!  



Summerfriend said:


> I looooove Castagna! That's the color of my Day. It's gorgeous - warm reddish brown.
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today - black City at the library with my kids. It's looking a lot less shiny, right ladies???
> 
> View attachment 3790558





Phiomega said:


> What fuss free bag do you bring when you go to McDonald for a treat for your kids? Balenciaga Reporter bag! Once again, she made me feel that I am the edgiest mom there, even when I wear only t-shirt and shorts!
> View attachment 3790677


----------



## muchstuff

Summerfriend said:


> I looooove Castagna! That's the color of my Day. It's gorgeous - warm reddish brown.
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today - black City at the library with my kids. It's looking a lot less shiny, right ladies???
> 
> View attachment 3790558


Oooh what hardware is on your castagna Day? I tarried and lost out on one with RGGH a year or so ago and am still kicking myself...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Summerfriend said:


> I looooove Castagna! That's the color of my Day. It's gorgeous - warm reddish brown.
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today - black City at the library with my kids. It's looking a lot less shiny, right ladies???
> 
> View attachment 3790558


Your black City is so very beautiful  I don't think I've ever seen a black City that doesn't make me swoon a bit. Well, maybe that poor oldie that's broken about everywhere but still listed on eBay for an insulting amount of money, but that's a rare sight I think.

Your City looks like an amazingly true black. Do you mind telling what year/season it's from?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Phiomega said:


> What fuss free bag do you bring when you go to McDonald for a treat for your kids? Balenciaga Reporter bag! Once again, she made me feel that I am the edgiest mom there, even when I wear only t-shirt and shorts!
> View attachment 3790677


More black Bal amazingness  Go edgy Bal mums!


----------



## Summerfriend

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Your black City is so very beautiful  I don't think I've ever seen a black City that doesn't make me swoon a bit. Well, maybe that poor oldie that's broken about everywhere but still listed on eBay for an insulting amount of money, but that's a rare sight I think.
> 
> Your City looks like an amazingly true black. Do you mind telling what year/season it's from?



Thank you so much! It started out SO SHINY, but thankfully it's lost some of its luster and is settling into a lovely glow. I got it last year off the shelf, so I suspect it's either 2016 or maybe leftover stock from 2015? I'm guessing it's 2015 leather, because I just got a 2016 Velo that is MUCH softer and more matte than the same bag I was looking at last year when I bought the City.


----------



## Summerfriend

muchstuff said:


> Oooh what hardware is on your castagna Day? I tarried and lost out on one with RGGH a year or so ago and am still kicking myself...



D'oh!! Mine is regular hardware. Such a find. It's definitely the most pillowy-soft bag I have! 

I hope you get your hands on one when the time/bag is right!


----------



## Summerfriend

Phiomega said:


> I LOVE your bag charm! Really cute with this bag!



Thank you!! It's a soot spirit from My Neighbor Totoro.  My daughter got it in an anime store in Boston . . . and I appropriated it! I'm not a huge bag charm person, but I love that movie, and this little guy also buzzes and vibrates.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Phiomega said:


> What fuss free bag do you bring when you go to McDonald for a treat for your kids? Balenciaga Reporter bag! Once again, she made me feel that I am the edgiest mom there, even when I wear only t-shirt and shorts!
> View attachment 3790677



Oh yes I hear you about feeling edgy when I'm out with my Bal.....and I would think the same of anyone else wearing theirs!


----------



## Pinkie*

pzammie said:


> Beige Nougatine First
> View attachment 3787734


Wonderful combo


----------



## Pinkie*

muchstuff said:


> The castagna is lighter and a bit redder. The leather on both is quite gorgeous ...I seem to recall the leather on my mogano City was a bit lighter than the Hobo, let me see if I can find a pic...
> View attachment 3788876
> 
> 
> EDIT, maybe it's just the lighting...
> 
> View attachment 3788883
> 
> 
> Here's the Hobo in sunlight today...as usual, Bal colours are impossible to capture!
> 
> View attachment 3788884


Love brown with ghw


----------



## english_girl_900

08 Black City enjoying the sunshine with me


----------



## Luv n bags

My all time favorite Bal - Hamilton leather City.  I so wish there were more colors in this leather.  And I love that it has no tassels!


----------



## Phiomega

My OOTD fits the mood of my so black Bal city... white shirt, frayed black skinny jeans, red g-shock watch, and tan mules (not in pic). Also got my bejeweled Burberry bear giving accent to my Bal.


----------



## Phiomega

english_girl_900 said:


> View attachment 3793261
> View attachment 3793262
> 
> 08 Black City enjoying the sunshine with me



Great bag with great outdoor view. Very England classic ... guessing that this is in England?


----------



## MissFashion

wearing my black 07 GGH part time


----------



## english_girl_900

Phiomega said:


> Great bag with great outdoor view. Very England classic ... guessing that this is in England?


Almost - Scotland


----------



## ccbaggirl89

indigo first


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ccbaggirl89 said:


> indigo first
> View attachment 3795165


Lovely! A blue Bal is my next bag acquisition project


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely! A blue Bal is my next bag acquisition project


good luck! i am still hunting for an outremer myself!! i foolishly sold one and never found it again


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ccbaggirl89 said:


> good luck! i am still hunting for an outremer myself!! i foolishly sold one and never found it again


I hope you find a new one! I'm always surprised at the amount of as new pre-owned holy grail Bals that pop up regularly.


----------



## BPC

ccbaggirl89 said:


> indigo first
> View attachment 3795165



Love this
Bal Blues and Browns are my absolute favorites.


----------



## ksuromax

C_JE said:


> View attachment 3785537
> View attachment 3785538
> View attachment 3785556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prefer black. I can't stand white bags that will get dirty as soon as you use them.
> I know it's a weird bag, but I quite like it.


Looks great!! I really like it on you!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, but I sold the City some time ago, contemplating selling my last City, my 05 black. She's pretty but the City and I have a love/hate relationship . But should everyone have one City in their collection no matter what? Conflicted... Opinions welcomed!


 your Mogano hobo!! 
Yes, keep it, it's such a classic piece, totally worth having one in black and most gorgeous leather!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3794158
> 
> My OOTD fits the mood of my so black Bal city... white shirt, frayed black skinny jeans, red g-shock watch, and tan mules (not in pic). Also got my bejeweled Burberry bear giving accent to my Bal.


Looking gorgeous, as usual, my friend!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> your Mogano hobo!!
> Yes, keep it, it's such a classic piece, totally worth having one in black and most gorgeous leather!!!


Welcome back


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Welcome back


Thank you!!


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> indigo first
> View attachment 3795165


What a beautiful blue!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Haven't taken out this beauty in a long time!


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> Haven't taken out this beauty in a long time!
> View attachment 3795396



This is so pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> indigo first
> View attachment 3795165


Dreamy blue shade


----------



## Kendie26

tigertrixie said:


> Haven't taken out this beauty in a long time!
> View attachment 3795396


Another truly spectacular blue! Ugh, you & @ccbaggirl89 are killing me today


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Looking gorgeous, as usual, my friend!



Thank you ksuromax!


----------



## Phiomega

Changed bags three times this morning ! I am traveling to a smaller city I never visited, for work purpose, so I need something fuss free, conservative, but can't help feeling that I still want to be edgy --- tried LC Le Pliage (too conservative), LV Neverfull ( the small strap hurts as I loaded my handbag), then finally come back to the black beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Changed bags three times this morning ! I am traveling to a smaller city I never visited, for work purpose, so I need something fuss free, conservative, but can't help feeling that I still want to be edgy --- tried LC Le Pliage (too conservative), LV Neverfull ( the small strap hurts as I loaded my handbag), then finally come back to the black beauty!
> View attachment 3796321


Looks like the perfect choice!! Love it....great photo


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Changed bags three times this morning ! I am traveling to a smaller city I never visited, for work purpose, so I need something fuss free, conservative, but can't help feeling that I still want to be edgy --- tried LC Le Pliage (too conservative), LV Neverfull ( the small strap hurts as I loaded my handbag), then finally come back to the black beauty!
> View attachment 3796321


I can totally get why! She is a beauty and she is a trusty travel companion!!! 
Mine is waiting for me to take her out tomorrow, (will be switching from bv), i've missed her dearly


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> indigo first
> View attachment 3795165



OMG Gorgeous!!


----------



## ksuromax

Been missing this baby... sandals, bracelete by Balenciaga as well


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Been missing this baby... sandals, bracelete by Balenciaga as well


GORGEOUS look K!   We have been missing this beauty too.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> GORGEOUS look K!   We have been missing this beauty too.


thank you


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Been missing this baby... sandals, bracelete by Balenciaga as well



So much I love here - that amazing bag!!! + matching charm, adorable shoes + also need to mention all the pinks (scarf, bracelet, & matching pink toenails!)


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> So much I love here - that amazing bag!!! + matching charm, adorable shoes + also need to mention all the pinks (scarf, bracelet, & matching pink toenails!)


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Been missing this baby... sandals, bracelete by Balenciaga as well


You look so very pretty, my friend.  Wishing you as lovely a day as you look.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You look so very pretty, my friend.  Wishing you as lovely a day as you look.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> GORGEOUS look K!   We have been missing this beauty too.


There's one on eBay...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> There's one on eBay...


Thanks -- You are my favorite enabler .   I tell myself that I can't have more than 2 in each size but I broke that rule (twice).  So I really shouldn't get another city -- or another bag really .


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks -- You are my favorite enabler .   I tell myself that I can't have more than 2 in each size but I broke that rule (twice).  So I really shouldn't get another city -- or another bag really .


I can't seem to stick by any rules at all


----------



## ksuromax

Hey, it's still summer! Bright and vivid colours on march!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> There's one on eBay...


actually it's in a good shape, and started showing slouchiness already...  shipping is only within US tho....


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Hey, it's still summer! Bright and vivid colours on march!



Gosh, another lovely look.  You sure know how to wear your scarves beautifully. I really do love this bag a lot.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Gosh, another lovely look.  You sure know how to wear your scarves beautifully. I really do love this bag a lot.


thank you, Hun!


----------



## ksuromax

@Iamminda this shot i posted in H thread, but will re-post for you here as well, 
this is how i've accessorized it today - matching parrot on the pendant


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Hey, it's still summer! Bright and vivid colours on march!


Pretty woman, pretty dress, pretty bag, pretty scarf, pretty feet....endless pretty!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Pretty woman, pretty dress, pretty bag, pretty scarf, pretty feet....endless pretty!


endless thanks


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Pretty woman, pretty dress, pretty bag, pretty scarf, pretty feet....endless pretty!


I agree with all the pretty things Kendie had to say, pretty ksuromax


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I agree with all the pretty things Kendie had to say, pretty ksuromax


Woman!!! Is your Coqu arriving today by chance?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Woman!!! Is your Coqu arriving today by chance?


I wish!!! But it seems there's some problem with my payment/card. It's my first purchase from Yoogi's so they do a check and the card I'm using (because of the more advantageous exchange rate now) is registered in my home country which seems to be causing some hiccup in Yoogi's check system. Hopefully it will be resolved today.


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I wish!!! But it seems there's some problem with my payment/card. It's my first purchase from Yoogi's so they do a check and the card I'm using (because of the more advantageous exchange rate now) is registered in my home country which seems to be causing some hiccup in Yoogi's check system. Hopefully it will be resolved today.


Ah, gotcha. No doubt she will arrive soon enough (unless you are like me & do NOT subscribe to the "patience is a virtue" rule!!) Can't wait to see her!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Hey, it's still summer! Bright and vivid colours on march!



Lovely and stylish!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Lovely and stylish!


thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ksuromax said:


> Been missing this baby... sandals, bracelete by Balenciaga as well


love this bag! that charm looks familiar, looks like the spinner i bought my nephew!! it matches perfectly.


----------



## ksuromax

ccbaggirl89 said:


> love this bag! that charm looks familiar, looks like the spinner i bought my nephew!! it matches perfectly.


Indeed, it is one


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> @Iamminda this shot i posted in H thread, but will re-post for you here as well,
> this is how i've accessorized it today - matching parrot on the pendant


Thanks for the close up picture -- perfect match!   I love it all on you.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> actually it's in a good shape, and started showing slouchiness already...  shipping is only within US tho....


There are ways of getting around that...


----------



## ksuromax

Been too lazy to switch, and here she is again, riding the shot gun today


----------



## ksuromax

Where did the photo go???
Anyway, will re-upload, still carrying it


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Where did the photo go???
> Anyway, will re-upload, still carrying it



Yeah, thanks for reposting this most gorgeous beauty!!  (Didn't want to bother you when it didn't show up yesterday).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Yeah, thanks for reposting this most gorgeous beauty!!  (Didn't want to bother you when it didn't show up yesterday).


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Where did the photo go???
> Anyway, will re-upload, still carrying it



Gorgeous!!!! She is such a unique beauty....

Btw I saw a Brownish Red City with Gunmetal hardware yesterday at the boutique.... what a temptation!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Gorgeous!!!! She is such a unique beauty....
> 
> Btw I saw a Brownish Red City with Gunmetal hardware yesterday at the boutique.... what a temptation!


welcome to the slippery road....  
Balenciaga does colours really well, you need to have a few... to satisfy your cravings


----------



## Phiomega

My so black Balenciaga with Piny the porcupine... I love the contrast of playful pink and edgy black!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> welcome to the slippery road....
> Balenciaga does colours really well, you need to have a few... to satisfy your cravings



I know you will ring the enabler alert!!! [emoji16]


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> I know you will ring the enabler alert!!! [emoji16]


Beware ksuromax the enabler, I just put a pre-loved BV cervo loop on layaway thanks to her ...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Beware ksuromax the enabler, I just put a pre-loved BV cervo loop on layaway thanks to her ...


Coming from our other dear enabler (lol).  Congrats in advance and can't wait to see it.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Coming from our other dear enabler (lol).  Congrats in advance and can't wait to see it.


----------



## ksuromax

Time to open an 'Enabling club'??


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Time to open an 'Enabling club'??


Yes, you and MS can be the presidents of that club


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Yes, you and MS can be the presidents of that club


co-founders


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> welcome to the slippery road....
> Balenciaga does colours really well, you need to have a few... to satisfy your cravings



I stop by Bal today and tried the Maroon Red City with Gunmetal hardware in person. It is SO NICE!!!! I am in real trouble, as I now can't stop thinking about it though I am supposedly on a ban after a crazy July. Did not get it yet as I want to see if I still want it within next few days. Aaarghhhh...  

FYI in case you are curious why I seem to go to mall everyday: I am still working, it is just that in my line of work I mostly work outside my office, and malls are convenient place for professional meetings (and window shopping!) in my city


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> I stop by Bal today and tried the Maroon Red City with Gunmetal hardware in person. It is SO NICE!!!! I am in real trouble, as I now can't stop thinking about it though I am supposedly on a ban after a crazy July. Did not get it yet as I want to see if I still want it within next few days. Aaarghhhh...
> 
> FYI in case you are curious why I seem to go to mall everyday: I am still working, it is just that in my line of work I mostly work outside my office, and malls are convenient place for professional meetings (and window shopping!) in my city


Same here... it's a very easy location for everyone, and very wide choice of cafes to land at, we do the same 
Take your time and sleep on it, there are many lovely colours Balenciaga made over time, and some are selling in pristine condition for an a lot more affordable amount. Is there any outlet in nearby??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> co-founders


Who, us?


----------



## Arielgal

A mini Bal can look pretty dressed up too 

Here's how the mini looks on me at the shortest strap length..





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Iamminda

Arielgal said:


> A mini Bal can look pretty dressed up too
> 
> Here's how the mini looks on me at the shortest strap length..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804224
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


You always look so cute!   Your mini Bal definitely looks great with your pretty dress.


----------



## ksuromax

Arielgal said:


> A mini Bal can look pretty dressed up too
> 
> Here's how the mini looks on me at the shortest strap length..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804224
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Mini compliments well your whole look! Really nice!


----------



## Sculli

day out with the bazar xs


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> A mini Bal can look pretty dressed up too
> 
> Here's how the mini looks on me at the shortest strap length..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804224
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Yours is my very favorite mini !


----------



## Arielgal

Iamminda said:


> You always look so cute!   Your mini Bal definitely looks great with your pretty dress.





ksuromax said:


> Mini compliments well your whole look! Really nice!





Kendie26 said:


> Yours is my very favorite mini !



Thank you very much dear Imminda, Ksuromax n Kendie!    U ladies made my day ⚘⚘⚘ Haven't surfed the forum lately  much as busy with kids' exams. 

Eagerly waiting for exams to be over and i can go back to drooling at the pretty purses the ladies share here n also in the CC threads!  
Imminda and Ksuromax, any new Bal purchases in the pipeline? 

Kendie, any more hauls for act 2? Lots of grey n neutral beiges this season (your fave colours!) Or waiting for cruise 2018?


----------



## ksuromax

Arielgal said:


> Thank you very much dear Imminda, Ksuromax n Kendie!    U ladies made my day ⚘⚘⚘ Haven't surfed the forum lately  much as busy with kids' exams.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for exams to be over and i can go back to drooling at the pretty purses the ladies share here n also in the CC threads!
> Imminda and Ksuromax, any new Bal purchases in the pipeline?
> 
> Kendie, any more hauls for act 2? Lots of grey n neutral beiges this season (your fave colours!) Or waiting for cruise 2018?


Not for me at the moment, i am currently on ban island


----------



## Iamminda

Sculli said:


> View attachment 3804441
> 
> day out with the bazar xs


Looks good on you.


----------



## Iamminda

Arielgal said:


> Thank you very much dear Imminda, Ksuromax n Kendie!    U ladies made my day ⚘⚘⚘ Haven't surfed the forum lately  much as busy with kids' exams.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for exams to be over and i can go back to drooling at the pretty purses the ladies share here n also in the CC threads!
> Imminda and Ksuromax, any new Bal purchases in the pipeline?
> 
> Kendie, any more hauls for act 2? Lots of grey n neutral beiges this season (your fave colours!) Or waiting for cruise 2018?



Glad to see you stop by even with all that is going on with you .   I am on a ban as well -- I say that all the time but I mean it this time.  Really.


----------



## Sculli

Iamminda said:


> Looks good on you.



thank u! [emoji2]


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Thank you very much dear Imminda, Ksuromax n Kendie!    U ladies made my day ⚘⚘⚘ Haven't surfed the forum lately  much as busy with kids' exams.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for exams to be over and i can go back to drooling at the pretty purses the ladies share here n also in the CC threads!
> Imminda and Ksuromax, any new Bal purchases in the pipeline?
> 
> Kendie, any more hauls for act 2? Lots of grey n neutral beiges this season (your fave colours!) Or waiting for cruise 2018?


Hi sweet friend!! I've noticed you were missing lately or taking a break or vacation. Hope all is well otherwise. I've been "good" & have held off on some temptations & pics that SA's have sent. I'm waiting to find a bright blue mini but it's hiding from me & doesn't seem to want to be found  I'm therefore testing my "patience is a virtue" mantra.


----------



## Lakotan

ksuromax said:


> Where did the photo go???
> Anyway, will re-upload, still carrying it


That's so cool...those rainbows of colors talking to each other!


----------



## Kendie26

Mini Papier A4 zip around 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My favorite nude blush color[emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Mini Papier A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805350
> View attachment 3805351
> 
> My favorite nude blush color[emoji173]️


Oh so pretty, my friend.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Mini Papier A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805350
> View attachment 3805351
> 
> My favorite nude blush color[emoji173]️



This bag is wonderful!!   You look great with it.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Oh so pretty, my friend.





Iamminda said:


> This bag is wonderful!!   You look great with it.


Thank you my dearest darlings


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> My favorite nude blush color[emoji173]️



Great outfit combo! Floral dress and nude bag!


----------



## ksuromax

You look fabulous, my friend!  
@Kendie26  meant to quote you


----------



## pzammie

Ultraviolet First[emoji171]


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Great outfit combo! Floral dress and nude bag!





ksuromax said:


> You look fabulous, my friend!
> @Kendie26  meant to quote you


Kindest thanks dear friends...that bag does make me smile Cheers to you both


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Ultraviolet First[emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806528


So beautiful!!  Love this color!   You are always pictured in the most scenic places.


----------



## Phiomega

Sculli said:


> day out with the bazar xs



Love how black/white outfit accentuates the blue! And I can spot a Dior pump? This one particular style is so cool!


----------



## Phiomega

Hope you are not bored with her... I love the touches of Burberry bear and my flower embroidered jeans to this so black Bal...


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> Hope you are not bored with her... I love the touches of Burberry bear and my flower embroidered jeans to this so black Bal...
> View attachment 3806758


Not bored at all with this black beauty!!!   Really like the bear and your jeans!!


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> Ultraviolet First[emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806528


Amazing shot 'in action'!!!  gorgeous purple!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Hope you are not bored with her... I love the touches of Burberry bear and my flower embroidered jeans to this so black Bal...
> View attachment 3806758


You can't be bored with classics!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

She's a year and 2 months old, I love her!


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> She's a year and 2 months old, I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806811


Another black beauty here on this thread!  I like the hardware on this one.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Iamminda said:


> Another black beauty here on this thread!  I like the hardware on this one.



Thank you!  The bag has really held up well, still smells new (to me) it's very black, I filtered this photo a bit so you could see the hardware. I think it's called Giant 12 silver hardware from 2016.


----------



## Phiomega

[QUOTE="DutchGirl007, post: 31630216, member: 5141 [/QUOTE]

Hello fellow black beauty!


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> Not bored at all with this black beauty!!!   Really like the bear and your jeans!!



Thank you! I managed to pull the bear and the jeans with navy blazer and black top for a semi casual Friday at MH office!



ksuromax said:


> You can't be bored with classics!!



Thank you! You are absolutely right. Can't be bored with classics!


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> Ultraviolet First[emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806528


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> Hope you are not bored with her... I love the touches of Burberry bear and my flower embroidered jeans to this so black Bal...
> View attachment 3806758


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> She's a year and 2 months old, I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806811


LOVE!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Phiomega said:


> DutchGirl007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## meluvs2shop

I've been using this bag for many many months now. Longer than usual. I usually whip it out for a couple of months then put it away. It's cross body -if you want it to be-that's why I like it so much.

Sadly there is a water stain on it now.


----------



## Phiomega

meluvs2shop said:


> I've been using this bag for many many months now. Longer than usual. I usually whip it out for a couple of months then put it away. It's cross body -if you want it to be-that's why I like it so much.
> 
> Sadly there is a water stain on it now.



I understand you... Bal is so easy to use given its lightness and functional design --- I particularly like the front pocket. I don't know how but I hope someone here have smart tips to reduce the appearance of the water stain, I know how it feels to have your favorite bag stained...


----------



## DutchGirl007

Just a few more photos from Sunday


----------



## Iamminda

meluvs2shop said:


> I've been using this bag for many many months now. Longer than usual. I usually whip it out for a couple of months then put it away. It's cross body -if you want it to be-that's why I like it so much.
> 
> Sadly there is a water stain on it now.



This is a nice color.  Bummer about the stain but it is not too noticeable because of the color of your bag.


----------



## Kendie26

meluvs2shop said:


> I've been using this bag for many many months now. Longer than usual. I usually whip it out for a couple of months then put it away. It's cross body -if you want it to be-that's why I like it so much.
> 
> Sadly there is a water stain on it now.


I still think your Bal is awesome...LOVE love, MAJOR LOVE this color. Hopefully someone will have some good suggestions on the water mark. Good luck!


----------



## LostInBal

meluvs2shop said:


> I've been using this bag for many many months now. Longer than usual. I usually whip it out for a couple of months then put it away. It's cross body -if you want it to be-that's why I like it so much.
> 
> Sadly there is a water stain on it now.


Water stains should go or at least improve by moisturizing the leather..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo again


----------



## Pinkie*

DutchGirl007 said:


> Just a few more photos from Sunday  pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807567
> View attachment 3807568


 pretty


----------



## KCeboKing

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3794158
> 
> My OOTD fits the mood of my so black Bal city... white shirt, frayed black skinny jeans, red g-shock watch, and tan mules (not in pic). Also got my bejeweled Burberry bear giving accent to my Bal.



Love seeing it on your shoulder! I really like these bags, but I'm a shoulder bag kind of girl so as much as I like how these look, with it only being in the crook of the elbow kind of turns me off....


----------



## Phiomega

KCeboKing said:


> Love seeing it on your shoulder! I really like these bags, but I'm a shoulder bag kind of girl so as much as I like how these look, with it only being in the crook of the elbow kind of turns me off....



Thanks! I love bags with dual handles and Bal satisfies this!


----------



## Iamminda

After more than 4 weeks in my last bag, I finally changed to this special lady -- Ms Bleu Lavande!   Hope you are all having a good week.


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> After more than 4 weeks in my last bag, I finally changed to this special lady -- Ms Bleu Lavande!   Hope you are all having a good week.


Wow, your Bals look always pristine, luv lavande!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow, your Bals look always pristine, luv lavande!


Thanks A!  I keep telling myself I don't need a blue or purple Bbag since I have this -- so far it's working.


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> Thanks A!  I keep telling myself I don't need a blue or purple Bbag since I have this -- so far it's working.


Every Bal lover should have at least one blue and you did a very good choice dear


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> After more than 4 weeks in my last bag, I finally changed to this special lady -- Ms Bleu Lavande!   Hope you are all having a good week.



[emoji93][emoji322][emoji173]️You torture me (ha [emoji12])with this most spectacular Bal... ugh I want it BAD. I will be stealing it from you when I come visit!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> After more than 4 weeks in my last bag, I finally changed to this special lady -- Ms Bleu Lavande!   Hope you are all having a good week.


It's dreamy...  
You can't have all for yourself, pls share more pics with us!!! Fab blue really!!


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> After more than 4 weeks in my last bag, I finally changed to this special lady -- Ms Bleu Lavande!   Hope you are all having a good week.



What a lovely blue with purple undertone!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly you all .  Not having used it for awhile, I was blown away by this color myself.  So the consensus here is that it is a blue bag (vs a purple bag)?  I think of it as a purplish blue or bluish purple.  



Kendie26 said:


> [emoji93][emoji322][emoji173]️You torture me (ha [emoji12])with this most spectacular Bal... ugh I want it BAD. I will be stealing it from you when I come visit!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





ksuromax said:


> It's dreamy...
> You can't have all for yourself, pls share more pics with us!!! Fab blue really!!





Phiomega said:


> What a lovely blue with purple undertone!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly you all .  Not having used it for awhile, I was blown away by this color myself.  So the consensus here is that it is a blue bag (vs a purple bag)?  I think of it as a purplish blue or bluish purple.


How about we just call it THE "dream bag" babe?!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly you all .  Not having used it for awhile, I was blown away by this color myself.  So the consensus here is that it is a blue bag (vs a purple bag)?  I think of it as a purplish blue or bluish purple.


I think it's aptly named, a combo of blue and lavender!


----------



## ksuromax

Outremer First for errands on the light


----------



## pzammie

Love[emoji162][emoji170]


----------



## LostInBal

*First 4ver*


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Outremer First for errands on the light


This is one gorgeous color!!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Saddle work.  It matches my hair.  

I feel like this is one of the more beautiful bags I own, but I carry it so infrequently (compared to my other works) b/c the handles don't fit over my shoulder as easily (especially with a jacket).  Gotta get it in rotation more!


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Saddle work.  It matches my hair.
> 
> I feel like this is one of the more beautiful bags I own, but I carry it so infrequently (compared to my other works) b/c the handles don't fit over my shoulder as easily (especially with a jacket).  Gotta get it in rotation more!
> 
> View attachment 3810889


Gorgeous...I don't own a Work as it does seem to be made for a specific purpose but this one is a beauty!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> How about we just call it THE "dream bag" babe?!!!!


Kendie there's a bleu lavande First on eBay. I bought my rouge theatre First from this gal. Reasonable opening bid...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...449460?hash=item3f85d7c2b4:g:O5YAAOSwPxtZcRik


----------



## Iamminda

kerryisntreal said:


> Saddle work.  It matches my hair.
> 
> I feel like this is one of the more beautiful bags I own, but I carry it so infrequently (compared to my other works) b/c the handles don't fit over my shoulder as easily (especially with a jacket).  Gotta get it in rotation more!
> 
> View attachment 3810889


This color is pretty and definitely matches your hair beautifully.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Outremer First for errands on the light


You did this just to torture me like @Iamminda  right?!!! I'd love to see both of your blue beauties side by side!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Kendie there's a bleu lavande First on eBay. I bought my rouge theatre First from this gal. Reasonable opening bid...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...449460?hash=item3f85d7c2b4:g:O5YAAOSwPxtZcRik


You are just THE sweetest!! Kindest thanks for thinking of me dearest muchstuff!!


----------



## Kendie26

kerryisntreal said:


> Saddle work.  It matches my hair.
> 
> I feel like this is one of the more beautiful bags I own, but I carry it so infrequently (compared to my other works) b/c the handles don't fit over my shoulder as easily (especially with a jacket).  Gotta get it in rotation more!
> 
> View attachment 3810889


Ooooooo HELLO there beauty (you & bag!!) That color is fantastic! I never saw Saddle in person but I'm a die-hard brown lover. I have a black Work that has been broken in nicely & it does fit over my shoulder now (I love it that way) Definitely try to show your beauty more & put her in rotation!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

kerryisntreal said:


> Saddle work.  It matches my hair.
> 
> I feel like this is one of the more beautiful bags I own, but I carry it so infrequently (compared to my other works) b/c the handles don't fit over my shoulder as easily (especially with a jacket).  Gotta get it in rotation more!
> 
> View attachment 3810889



This is a really beautiful bag!  Maybe using her a little more & carrying heavy items might stretch the handles a little.


----------



## Phiomega

kerryisntreal said:


> Saddle work.  It matches my hair.
> 
> I feel like this is one of the more beautiful bags I own, but I carry it so infrequently (compared to my other works) b/c the handles don't fit over my shoulder as easily (especially with a jacket).  Gotta get it in rotation more!



Really lovely! I love this color tone very much....


----------



## Phiomega

My friend said that I am very color coordinated. The truth is that I choose all my bag innards to be red to ensure I don't forget any of them when I change bags (read: almost daily). And I happen to carry my Rogue Brique Bal City for the past few days....


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3811386
> 
> My friend said that I am very color coordinated. The truth is that I choose all my bag innards to be red to ensure I don't forget any of them when I change bags (read: almost daily). And I happen to carry my Rogue Brique Bal City for the past few days....


All gorgeous!!  I especially like the Victorine and Longchamp pouch!!  (Longchamp has a lot of little leather pouches that I like --not sure if they are available in the US though).


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> All gorgeous!!  I especially like the Victorine and Longchamp pouch!!  (Longchamp has a lot of little leather pouches that I like --not sure if they are available in the US though).



Thank you! I love Longchamp Foulonne leather --- best little pouches with deep color, durable and not too pricey!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3811386
> 
> My friend said that I am very color coordinated. The truth is that I choose all my bag innards to be red to ensure I don't forget any of them when I change bags (read: almost daily). And I happen to carry my Rogue Brique Bal City for the past few days....


 Inside bag coordination bliss!


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Mini Papier A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805350
> View attachment 3805351
> 
> My favorite nude blush color[emoji173]️



Love this nude blush colour! This is the neutral shade i like most as it is warm-tone n complements my skin tone best!!! ❤

This mini papier is not so mini after all, looking at your mod shots! Suits perfectly as an everyday carry too!

Loving all your neutral shade bags n I wish i can 'shop' from your wonderful neutral collection!  : P


----------



## Lakotan

kerryisntreal said:


> Saddle work.  It matches my hair.
> 
> I feel like this is one of the more beautiful bags I own, but I carry it so infrequently (compared to my other works) b/c the handles don't fit over my shoulder as easily (especially with a jacket).  Gotta get it in rotation more!
> 
> View attachment 3810889


Please post pics of you wearing it, I bet it will look great with your hair!


----------



## Lakotan

Iamminda said:


> After more than 4 weeks in my last bag, I finally changed to this special lady -- Ms Bleu Lavande!   Hope you are all having a good week.


Bleu Lavande is a fantastic color, IMO! I have a Day with Rose Gold H, a First and  Maxi Twiggy in this color. It is a very non trivial color but goes with everything.


----------



## Iamminda

Lakotan said:


> Bleu Lavande is a fantastic color, IMO! I have a Day with Rose Gold H, a First and  Maxi Twiggy in this color. It is a very non trivial color but goes with everything.


Thanks.  I am a bit jealous that you have more than one BL -- you are our BL queen


----------



## Lakotan

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  I am a bit jealous that you have more than one BL -- you are our BL queen


I know it is ridiculous, but Balenciaga has never produced a color like BL, so I made sure I will have back up bags in case one gets dirty!


----------



## Phiomega

Dark chocolate small city for a weekend mall trip with kids (today I have two kids --- my boy and my niece who called me mommy) ... I love the option to make this either shoulder or crossbody bag, given I need both hands! Bal makes me feel that I am an cool, edgy mom, even when all I wear is a black tee and ripped/graffiti-ed jeans. 




(Note: it did cross my mind that my jeans will go so well with the Grafitti city --- maybe I should check that out in person after complaining about it in another thread)


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Dark chocolate small city for a weekend mall trip with kids (today I have two kids --- my boy and my niece who called me mommy) ... I love the option to make this either shoulder or crossbody bag, given I need both hands! Bal makes me feel that I am an cool, edgy mom, even when all I wear is a black tee and ripped/graffiti-ed jeans.
> 
> View attachment 3812473
> 
> 
> (Note: it did cross my mind that my jeans will go so well with the Grafitti city --- maybe I should check that out in person after complaining about it in another thread)


In total LOVEwith this brown & your fun jeans look FAB on you! I saw the small graffiti city yesterday at NM & it actually looked cute in that size!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Love this nude blush colour! This is the neutral shade i like most as it is warm-tone n complements my skin tone best!!! ❤
> 
> This mini papier is not so mini after all, looking at your mod shots! Suits perfectly as an everyday carry too!
> 
> Loving all your neutral shade bags n I wish i can 'shop' from your wonderful neutral collection!  : P


Thanks kindly sweet friend! I also am obsessed w/ this color (it might be my favorite Bal for the color) Size wise it's close to a small City or at least in between a mini & small CIty. I think it looks just a tiny bit larger than it really is in my mods (if that makes sense!)


----------



## Dingaling1987

My first day out with my 30th birthday present to myself - the Metallic Edge City. I'm in a basic old outfit I've worn a million times, yet I feel so chic with this on my shoulder. [emoji16]


----------



## Auvina15

Dingaling1987 said:


> View attachment 3814251
> View attachment 3814252
> 
> 
> My first day out with my 30th birthday present to myself - the Metallic Edge City. I'm in a basic old outfit I've worn a million times, yet I feel so chic with this on my shoulder. [emoji16]


What a stunning bag!!! Happy belated birthday!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3811386
> 
> My friend said that I am very color coordinated. The truth is that I choose all my bag innards to be red to ensure I don't forget any of them when I change bags (read: almost daily). And I happen to carry my Rogue Brique Bal City for the past few days....


Very beautiful bag, I really love the color!!!


Phiomega said:


> Dark chocolate small city for a weekend mall trip with kids (today I have two kids --- my boy and my niece who called me mommy) ... I love the option to make this either shoulder or crossbody bag, given I need both hands! Bal makes me feel that I am an cool, edgy mom, even when all I wear is a black tee and ripped/graffiti-ed jeans.
> 
> View attachment 3812473
> 
> 
> (Note: it did cross my mind that my jeans will go so well with the Grafitti city --- maybe I should check that out in person after complaining about it in another thread)


This is so stunning and very unique bag!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Hope you are not bored with her... here she is at a children playground, on top of a pile of corn!


----------



## Phiomega

Dingaling1987 said:


> My first day out with my 30th birthday present to myself - the Metallic Edge City. I'm in a basic old outfit I've worn a million times, yet I feel so chic with this on my shoulder. [emoji16]



I love Your ME.... and happy birthday!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3814830
> 
> Hope you are not bored with her... here she is at a children playground, on top of a pile of corn!


I could stare at it endlessly...


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3814830
> 
> Hope you are not bored with her... here she is at a children playground, on top of a pile of corn!


You City is just stunning!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> After more than 4 weeks in my last bag, I finally changed to this special lady -- Ms Bleu Lavande!   Hope you are all having a good week.


OMG this color is so beyond this world beautiful, my friend!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> OMG this color is so beyond this world beautiful, my friend!!!


Thanks so much dear DM


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3814830
> 
> Hope you are not bored with her... here she is at a children playground, on top of a pile of corn!


So beautiful--can never get bored looking at her.


----------



## Iamminda

Dingaling1987 said:


> View attachment 3814251
> View attachment 3814252
> 
> 
> My first day out with my 30th birthday present to myself - the Metallic Edge City. I'm in a basic old outfit I've worn a million times, yet I feel so chic with this on my shoulder. [emoji16]


What a beautiful birthday bag --- i like the ME look.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3814830
> 
> Hope you are not bored with her... here she is at a children playground, on top of a pile of corn!



This really is the most amazing red...me wants!


----------



## Kendie26

Dingaling1987 said:


> View attachment 3814251
> View attachment 3814252
> 
> 
> My first day out with my 30th birthday present to myself - the Metallic Edge City. I'm in a basic old outfit I've worn a million times, yet I feel so chic with this on my shoulder. [emoji16]


Best birthday present ever!! Happy HAPPY Birthday & your Bal is FAB!!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3814830
> 
> Hope you are not bored with her... here she is at a children playground, on top of a pile of corn!


 holy wow (or "holy cookies" per @ksuromax @muchstuff !!) the color on my screen is just WAY TOO RIDICULOUSLY CRAZY PHENOMENAL for words!!!!!


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3811386
> 
> My friend said that I am very color coordinated. The truth is that I choose all my bag innards to be red to ensure I don't forget any of them when I change bags (read: almost daily). And I happen to carry my Rogue Brique Bal City for the past few days....


Is this new color?


----------



## Phiomega

Lara Madeleine said:


> Is this new color?



Yes I believe this is 2017 Rogue Brique


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> holy wow (or "holy cookies" per @ksuromax @muchstuff !!) the color on my screen is just WAY TOO RIDICULOUSLY CRAZY PHENOMENAL for words!!!!!



Thank you [emoji4] [emoji5]

Still cannot let go of her today and happy to Wear simple outfit to let her shine....


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Phiomega said:


> Yes I believe this is 2017 Rogue Brique


Thanks, Phiomega.  It is very pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## Phiomega

Lara Madeleine said:


> Thanks, Phiomega.  It is very pretty.  Congrats!



Thank you Lara! I was strapped in a coconut tree on the ban island, and this bag uprooted the coconut tree in one swoop! [emoji12]


----------



## piosavsfan

My amethyst baby


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> My amethyst baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817030


Love Amethyst!!!


----------



## Kendie26

piosavsfan said:


> My amethyst baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817030


Ahhh it's always a treat to see the glorious amethyst! What a dream bag & pic!


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> My amethyst baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817030


Fabulous colour!!!


----------



## Phiomega

She accompanied me on a flight to Bali...


----------



## Yuki85

Going home


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3817675
> 
> She accompanied me on a flight to Bali...



Gosh, the color looks extra pretty (if that is even possible) in this picture!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Yuki85 said:


> Going home
> 
> View attachment 3817846



Glad to see you are enjoying your new beautiful City!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3817675
> 
> She accompanied me on a flight to Bali...



I am in love with this colour, your pics are amazing!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Yuki85 said:


> Going home
> 
> View attachment 3817846



Does this metallic edge have classic aged brass ME hardware  I don't think I've seen this before, I will be in trouble if it is!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Does this metallic edge have classic aged brass ME hardware  I don't think I've seen this before, I will be in trouble if it is!


I think that's gunmetal. To my knowledge there's isn't any aged brass ME bags...yet. Now that's something I could get behind...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> I think that's gunmetal. To my knowledge there's isn't any aged brass ME bags...yet. Now that's something I could get behind...



Gunmetal still sounds lovely (though I agree aged brass would be amazing).  I totally missed that gunmetal was even available, I'm intrigued by its subtlety.....


----------



## muchstuff

Now that I think of it, was gunmetal made in ME? I can't think of what else it could be, not shiny enough for silver. Anyone else?


----------



## MeganFox

At the spa last week [emoji5]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Lunch today, eating lasagna and chicken with my beautiful baby


----------



## Yuki85

Iamminda said:


> Glad to see you are enjoying your new beautiful City!



Thank you!! I am really enjoying using it [emoji106][emoji106] the leather is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Now that I think of it, was gunmetal made in ME? I can't think of what else it could be, not shiny enough for silver. Anyone else?


No, i just noticed that it looked different on the photo, but not seen/heard anything myself... i have to check it up!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> No, i just noticed that it looked different on the photo, but not seen/heard anything myself... i have to check it up!!!


Yup, me too. @Yuki85  can you post a pic of the front and back interior tag for us?


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> Gosh, the color looks extra pretty (if that is even possible) in this picture!!!



Thank you.... yes I am so happy to capture the color under sunlight! [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

jeanstohandbags said:


> I am in love with this colour, your pics are amazing!



Thank you! It was also love at the first sight for me...


----------



## Phiomega

MeganFox said:


> At the spa last week [emoji5]



I love how the aged brass hardware look against anything... and it looks very elegant on this off white (?) bag...


----------



## viewwing

My new baby waiting for me


----------



## ksuromax

viewwing said:


> My new baby waiting for me
> View attachment 3819357


OMG!!! What a colour....


----------



## Yuki85

muchstuff said:


> Yup, me too. @Yuki85  can you post a pic of the front and back interior tag for us?



Here you go: 












Hope these help [emoji16][emoji16] 
Just love this bag so much!!!


----------



## MeganFox

Cant stop using this pretty baby [emoji7] With me at my checkup. [emoji173]️


----------



## alla.miss

Yuki85 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 3819550
> 
> View attachment 3819552
> 
> View attachment 3819553
> 
> View attachment 3819554
> 
> View attachment 3819555
> 
> 
> Hope these help [emoji16][emoji16]
> Just love this bag so much!!!



Omg! Where did you manage to get this beauty? 
I've never seen metallic edge in brass as well! And i like it is in goat leather!
Major congratulations to you on this beauty.


----------



## ksuromax

Yuki85 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 3819550
> 
> View attachment 3819552
> 
> View attachment 3819553
> 
> View attachment 3819554
> 
> View attachment 3819555
> 
> 
> Hope these help [emoji16][emoji16]
> Just love this bag so much!!!


Thanks for the pics
It's very special!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Swapped for the weekend


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Yuki85 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 3819550
> 
> View attachment 3819552
> 
> View attachment 3819553
> 
> View attachment 3819554
> 
> View attachment 3819555
> 
> 
> Hope these help [emoji16][emoji16]
> Just love this bag so much!!!



Okay, this bag is making my heart skip a beat! 
If you are able, I too would love to see pics of the front & back of the inside Balenciaga tag so that we can find out more about it and when it came out


----------



## Yuki85

jeanstohandbags said:


> Okay, this bag is making my heart skip a beat!
> If you are able, I too would love to see pics of the front & back of the inside Balenciaga tag so that we can find out more about it and when it came out



Do you mean this? 







Actually, I posted it already in the chat thread as I did not know how to read the code!!


----------



## Yuki85

alla.miss said:


> Omg! Where did you manage to get this beauty?
> I've never seen metallic edge in brass as well! And i like it is in goat leather!
> Major congratulations to you on this beauty.



Thank you!! My first bag in goat leather!!


----------



## ksuromax

Yuki85 said:


> Do you mean this?
> 
> View attachment 3819615
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819614
> 
> 
> Actually, I posted it already in the chat thread as I did not know how to read the code!!


It's the most recent collection, AW 2017


----------



## Yuki85

ksuromax said:


> It's the most recent collection, AW 2017



Yes, I was told the same [emoji16]


----------



## Kendie26

MeganFox said:


> Cant stop using this pretty baby [emoji7] With me at my checkup. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819558


Your Twiggy is a Babe! Soft spot for Twiggy's!


----------



## Kendie26

Yuki85 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 3819550
> 
> View attachment 3819552
> 
> View attachment 3819553
> 
> View attachment 3819554
> 
> View attachment 3819555
> 
> 
> Hope these help [emoji16][emoji16]
> Just love this bag so much!!!


We all LOVE LOVE LOVE it too!! Super Stunner! Great pics dear Yuki!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Swapped for the weekend


Another of your beauties that i adore....what a pretty  color


----------



## Yuki85

Kendie26 said:


> We all LOVE LOVE LOVE it too!! Super Stunner! Great pics dear Yuki!!



Thank you!!! [emoji111]️[emoji111]️[emoji111]️[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Swapped for the weekend


I love this color!!


----------



## viewwing

Yuki85 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 3819550
> 
> View attachment 3819552
> 
> View attachment 3819553
> 
> View attachment 3819554
> 
> View attachment 3819555
> 
> 
> Hope these help [emoji16][emoji16]
> Just love this bag so much!!!


How is the leather? Is it stiffer and heavier than the lamb?


----------



## muchstuff

delete


----------



## muchstuff

Yuki85 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 3819550
> 
> View attachment 3819552
> 
> View attachment 3819553
> 
> View attachment 3819554
> 
> View attachment 3819555
> 
> 
> Hope these help [emoji16][emoji16]
> Just love this bag so much!!!


Love it, thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

alla.miss said:


> Omg! Where did you manage to get this beauty?
> I've never seen metallic edge in brass as well! And i like it is in goat leather!
> Major congratulations to you on this beauty.


I believe that's gunmetal not brass...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Swapped for the weekend


Your picture is making me fall in love with lagon again .   Love this color.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Your picture is making me fall in love with lagon again .   Love this color.


----------



## alla.miss

muchstuff said:


> I believe that's gunmetal not brass...



Thanks for correcting me. I actually meant the color of hardware, not that it is made of brass. [emoji8]
I am sometimes baffled finding a correct word in English [emoji17]


----------



## muchstuff

alla.miss said:


> Thanks for correcting me. I actually meant the color of hardware, not that it is made of brass. [emoji8]
> I am sometimes baffled finding a correct word in English [emoji17]


Gunmetal was just brought back in the fall of last year and this is the first I've seen on an ME bag. Gunmetal is more to the gray and brass has more of a yellow undertone to my eye. Now, if they bring in an ME Town with gunmetal hardware...still wanting my first Town, and that would be a beautiful combo!
And your English is excellent BTW!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Finally found another gorgeous muted color in a Velo! [emoji171][emoji170][emoji171]



View attachment 3819916


View attachment 3819917


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> Finally found another gorgeous muted color in a Velo! [emoji171][emoji170][emoji171]
> View attachment 3819913
> View attachment 3819914
> 
> View attachment 3819916
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819917


This is such a pretty color -- what color is it?  Looking at the 2016 chart -- bleu obscur?


----------



## DutchGirl007

I have that bleu, this has a purple hue, I collect purple/blue/black.  Here's the tag, it'd awesome to find out the color, thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

DutchGirl007 said:


> I have that bleu, this has a purple hue, I collect purple/blue/black.  Here's the tag, it'd awesome to find out the color, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820061


Bleu obscur was F/W 2016 I believe. Could this be gris chartreaux? It always looks like it has a blue tone in the pics I've seen?

Fun fact: chartreaux is a breed of cat native to France and it's a blue-grey colour...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Bleu obscur was F/W 2016 I believe. Could this be gris chartreaux? It always looks like it has a blue tone in the pics I've seen?
> 
> Fun fact: chartreaux is a breed of cat native to France and it's a blue-grey colour...


I wish we have the colors for Spring 2016 listed (I don't see any unless I missed it).   I thought maybe this is B obscur as that's the only dark blue listed for 2016 (Blue ravage is mucher bright).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I wish we have the colors for Spring 2016 listed (I don't see any unless I missed it).   I thought maybe this is B obscur as that's the only dark blue listed for 2016 (Blue ravage is mucher bright).


I sent them to Addy but they've yet to be added. Thanks to @CeeJay for passing them along. Here you go, first ones are pre S/S, the second are main collection.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I sent them to Addy but they've yet to be added. Thanks to @CeeJay for passing them along. Here you go, first ones are pre S/S, the second are main collection.
> View attachment 3820073
> View attachment 3820074


Thanks so much MS


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much MS


My pleasure. I think we're still missing S/S 2017 though...


----------



## DutchGirl007

muchstuff said:


> Bleu obscur was F/W 2016 I believe. Could this be gris chartreaux? It always looks like it has a blue tone in the pics I've seen?
> 
> Fun fact: chartreaux is a breed of cat native to France and it's a blue-grey colour...


Love the fun fact [emoji170][emoji171][emoji170]



Iamminda said:


> I wish we have the colors for Spring 2016 listed (I don't see any unless I missed it).   I thought maybe this is B obscur as that's the only dark blue listed for 2016 (Blue ravage is mucher bright).




When I get home I will put these two side-by-side and make a picture.

Thank you for your energy to look it up!
[emoji170][emoji171][emoji170]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Yuki85 said:


> Do you mean this?
> 
> View attachment 3819615
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819614
> 
> 
> Actually, I posted it already in the chat thread as I did not know how to read the code!!



Thanks so much for these pics!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Thanks so much for these pics!


Hey Jeans, sorry to hijack the post but how are you doing on that possibly pre 2001 bag? Are you planning on posting the pics for aalinne? I'm curious to see what you have there...


----------



## Phiomega

Yuki85 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Hope these help [emoji16][emoji16]
> Just love this bag so much!!!



Just had a chance to examine the pic.... did not realize that this is ME with Gunmetal (or aged brass?) on black.... what a black beauty! And that leather is the most fuss free leather! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Swapped for the weekend


Fantastic


----------



## ksuromax

Good Day


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Bleu obscur was F/W 2016 I believe. Could this be gris chartreaux? It always looks like it has a blue tone in the pics I've seen?
> 
> Fun fact: chartreaux is a breed of cat native to France and it's a blue-grey colour...


 at fun facts! Love it, especially bag related, naturellement


----------



## Yuki85

viewwing said:


> How is the leather? Is it stiffer and heavier than the lamb?



Sorry but I can't really answer your question as this is my first Balenciaga bag... I only know when I was in the store the goat leather feels more stiff than the lamb but I can't tell if it is heavier or not!! 



muchstuff said:


> Gunmetal was just brought back in the fall of last year and this is the first I've seen on an ME bag. Gunmetal is more to the gray and brass has more of a yellow undertone to my eye. Now, if they bring in an ME Town with gunmetal hardware...still wanting my first Town, and that would be a beautiful combo!
> And your English is excellent BTW!



May I ask what is brass? I am usually a LV girl but since I got this bag I think I might change my direction to more Balenciaga than LV.. I would like learn more from your girls here on the brand and I am sure this would not be my only B- bag!!! Just love it so much!!! 



jeanstohandbags said:


> Thanks so much for these pics!



No problem!! 



Phiomega said:


> Just had a chance to examine the pic.... did not realize that this is ME with Gunmetal (or aged brass?) on black.... what a black beauty! And that leather is the most fuss free leather! Enjoy in good health!



Many thankssss. Just love it so much!! Feel like even more than my speedys[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Good Day


OK, you make me repeat myself, but there's a good reason for it. FANTASTIC, you look lovely , naturellement


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Yuki85 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 3819550
> 
> View attachment 3819552
> 
> View attachment 3819553
> 
> View attachment 3819554
> 
> View attachment 3819555
> 
> 
> Hope these help [emoji16][emoji16]
> Just love this bag so much!!!


Wooow, that is one head turning bag!  Huge congratulations, especially if this was your first City (sorry if I missed any others you may have posted).


----------



## Yuki85

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Wooow, that is one head turning bag!  Huge congratulations, especially if this was your first City (sorry if I missed any others you may have posted).



Thank you!! Yes it is!!


----------



## chenyinshanyi

giant city mini red with silver


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, you make me repeat myself, but there's a good reason for it. FANTASTIC, you look lovely , naturellement


Merci bien, Cherie


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Good Day


Such a DREAMY color...looks gorgeous on you Love


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday, taking mom out for lunch w/ special Bal 10th anniversary limited edition...embossed lizard City


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday, taking mom out for lunch w/ special Bal 10th anniversary limited edition...embossed lizard City



I love the look of the embossed lizard, such a pretty leather & lovely in the pale pink!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Good Day



A beautiful day in fact


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday, taking mom out for lunch w/ special Bal 10th anniversary limited edition...embossed lizard City


You have fabulous sense of colour matching, my Dear! Absolutely love your bag and dress combo!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Such a DREAMY color...looks gorgeous on you Love





jeanstohandbags said:


> A beautiful day in fact


Thank you heaps!!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Good Day



Gorgeous color! Exceptional shade....


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday, taking mom out for lunch w/ special Bal 10th anniversary limited edition...embossed lizard City



You make me wish that I have a wardrobe full of floral dresses that I can wear with pastel color Bals! Great combo and that baby pink embossed Lizard is a beauty.... I don't know who watched Gossip Girl before, but your outfit and the light pink Bal feels very Blair Waldorf [emoji7]...


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> I love the look of the embossed lizard, such a pretty leather & lovely in the pale pink!





ksuromax said:


> You have fabulous sense of colour matching, my Dear! Absolutely love your bag and dress combo!





Phiomega said:


> You make me wish that I have a wardrobe full of floral dresses that I can wear with pastel color Bals! Great combo and that baby pink embossed Lizard is a beauty.... I don't know who watched Gossip Girl before, but your outfit and the light pink Bal feels very Blair Waldorf [emoji7]...


That's so sweet of you 3 lovelies...kindest thanks! I do adore that color (nude/blush pinks in general).....thanks dearest @ksuromax ~hubby was happy to see Bal yesterday & not Celine 
@jeanstohandbags ~thank much dear & i also love the embossed lizard...I'm always amazed when i stare at it@Phiomega ~so i didn't watch that show but i just googled Blair from GG & thank you!! I'll take that as a big, lovely compliment Gosh i wish i looked like her too! Thanks again sweet Bal friends!


----------



## Phiomega

She has accompanied me for the past 5 days, from client workshop, senior client meeting, travel, training, regional internal meeting, and travel back home. She truly enhanced my simplistic wardrobe --- a combination of white shirt/tee, khaki pants, and black tee, with this pair of flat gold mules I just got few days back. And I think this red looks amazing against gold!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3820429
> 
> She has accompanied me for the past 5 days, from client workshop, senior client meeting, travel, training, regional internal meeting, and travel back home. She truly enhanced my simplistic wardrobe --- a combination of white shirt/tee, khaki pants, and black tee, with this pair of flat gold mules I just got few days back. And I think this red looks amazing against gold!


Seems someone got hooked  
She is a beauty!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> at fun facts! Love it, especially bag related, naturellement



The Bleu Obscur is 2015
This new Velo ?? (Color name) with Silver is 2016
Would
Love to know the name of 2016
[emoji2]


----------



## viewwing

My first waiting for me at lunch


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> You have fabulous sense of colour matching, my Dear! Absolutely love your bag and dress combo!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Arghhhh, tried to get my own text below the pic above but it's impossible so:
A little tired and need to get my little darlings ready for school tomorrow so I'll let our Queen of BV and General Fabulousness ksuromax speak for me as well, and of course again, Her Majesty Elizabeth the Second, by the Grace of God, of Great Britain and Northern Ireland


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Good Day


A Beautiful Day indeed!!  (Trying not to get tempted by lagon -- which I have always had an interest in).


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday, taking mom out for lunch w/ special Bal 10th anniversary limited edition...embossed lizard City


You always have the prettiest, most feminine outfits on!  Love your dress.  Love this pink City!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3820429
> 
> She has accompanied me for the past 5 days, from client workshop, senior client meeting, travel, training, regional internal meeting, and travel back home. She truly enhanced my simplistic wardrobe --- a combination of white shirt/tee, khaki pants, and black tee, with this pair of flat gold mules I just got few days back. And I think this red looks amazing against gold!


Your beautiful bag is so versatile -- it really goes well with your outfits!  Excellent choice!


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> The Bleu Obscur is 2015
> This new Velo ?? (Color name) with Silver is 2016
> Would
> Love to know the name of 2016
> [emoji2]
> View attachment 3820597


Two different blues -- both pretty!  I would like to know the name of the color too.  I am confused now about bleu obscur -- it is listed in the Spring 2015 as well as Fall 2016 color chart here in the reference section.  Could there be two different versions or did they repeat the exact same color in two consecutive years?  Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Iamminda

viewwing said:


> My first waiting for me at lunch
> View attachment 3820618


Lovely First!


----------



## Kendie26

Ha THAT is TOO cute & funny....thank you sweetie!! WHERE THE FREAK IS YOUR miss Coquelot?!!!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Arghhhh, tried to get my own text below the pic above but it's impossible so:
> A little tired and need to get my little darlings ready for school tomorrow so I'll let our Queen of BV and General Fabulousness ksuromax speak for me as well, and of course again, Her Majesty Elizabeth the Second, by the Grace of God, of Great Britain and Northern Ireland


Lol  
I am in good company...


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> You always have the prettiest, most feminine outfits on!  Love your dress.  Love this pink City!


Thank you so much my sweetest dear sista-friend! Xoxoxo


----------



## DutchGirl007

Iamminda said:


> Two different blues -- both pretty!  I would like to know the name of the color too.  I am confused now about bleu obscur -- it is listed in the Spring 2015 as well as Fall 2016 color chart here in the reference section.  Could there be two different versions or did they repeat the exact same color in two consecutive years?  Just thinking out loud.



I wish I knew,  I should clarify, I bought mine in 2015. (my first Bal)  This 2016 I purchased from Neimens, it was pulled out by my SA, not on display as I was looking for my colors (blues, purples, blacks)

I am learning so much, thank you for being a great resource!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

DutchGirl007 said:


> The Bleu Obscur is 2015
> This new Velo ?? (Color name) with Silver is 2016
> Would
> Love to know the name of 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820597



I'm very  far from an expert on Bal colours and haven't read all the posts on this but in this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ou-cant-quite-make-up-your-mind-about.966241/ I posted some pics from Bal's own site from this year:
Bleu Obscur 2017





and Gris Chartreux 2017, which is supposed to look more lavender/grey irl I think some have posted..


----------



## DutchGirl007

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gris Chartreux 2017, which is supposed to look more lavender/grey irl I think some have posted..



OH awesome, thank you, very cool name! Yes you are right, it is more lavendar, I love both these colors!    Thanks again!


----------



## DutchGirl007

BUT.... this bag has a 2016 tag, not 2017.  Perhaps why I think everyone is not sure?





DutchGirl007 said:


> OH awesome, thank you, very cool name! Yes you are right, it is more lavendar, I love both these colors!    Thanks again!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Ha THAT is TOO cute & funny....thank you sweetie!! WHERE THE FREAK IS YOUR miss Coquelot?!!!


The freakin' customs took her and will be demanding quite the outrageous ransom I'm sure  
Hopefully I'll hear something this coming week. Thank you; sweetest Kendie


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

DutchGirl007 said:


> BUT.... this bag has a 2016 tag, not 2017.  Perhaps why I think everyone is not sure?


I think there was a Gris Chartreux in 2016 as well, but please don't take my word for it.  I'll have a look and see if I can find where I saw that.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Lol
> I am in good company...


Yes, Her Majesty Elizabeth the Second, by the Grace of God, of Great Britain and Northern Ireland also has some serious bag game, I think   And a freakin' long name


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think there was a Gris Chartreux in 2016 as well, but please don't take my word for it.  I'll have a look and see if I can find where I saw that.


S/S 2016.


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The freakin' customs took her and will be demanding quite the outrageous ransom I'm sure
> Hopefully I'll hear something this coming week. Thank you; sweetest Kendie


I might be using a more  choice word than "Freakin" at this point  Ok, fingers crossed for hearing something GOOD (like your name!) THIS week!!!


----------



## MeganFox

Phiomega said:


> I love how the aged brass hardware look against anything... and it looks very elegant on this off white (?) bag...



Thank you! I love it! It's my first brand new. It's color is white ivory [emoji5]


----------



## MeganFox

Kendie26 said:


> Your Twiggy is a Babe! Soft spot for Twiggy's!



Thanks Kendie! [emoji5]


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3821230


Pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3821230


This color is just wonderful!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Mérida, Spain.


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Mérida, Spain.
> View attachment 3821889
> 
> View attachment 3821891
> 
> View attachment 3821892


Beautiful!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you  I don't post here often because I just don't have that many bags to rotate but I try and make an effort for you guys when I can. Can't believe I put my Bal straight on to the rocks  Only for my Bal gals


----------



## Phiomega

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Mérida, Spain.



Beautiful bag and beautiful view!


----------



## Phiomega

Got a perfect lighting to showcase my black beauty and Piny the porcupine...


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3821913
> 
> Got a perfect lighting to showcase my black beauty and Piny the porcupine...


Another beautiful black Bbag!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Mérida, Spain.
> View attachment 3821889
> 
> View attachment 3821891
> 
> View attachment 3821892


Killing me  with these glorious pics!!!! ENJOY & have the time of your life dearest!


----------



## Kendie26

Hamilton/chèvre Pearly Bronze first w/ my sweats ...i always grab Bal w/ sweatpants! I thought she looked so cute in the car & kept taking closeups because i love the color & sheen & the matte gold hardware


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Hamilton/chèvre Pearly Bronze first w/ my sweats ...i always grab Bal w/ sweatpants! I thought she looked so cute in the car & kept taking closeups because i love the color & sheen & the matte gold hardware


How I wish this came in a Day bag...


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> How I wish this came in a Day bag...


You've got connections girl....make Bal hop to it & make you one!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> You've got connections girl....make Bal hop to it & make you one!!!!


Hah I am totally connection-less...but wouldn't it look nice???


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Hamilton/chèvre Pearly Bronze first w/ my sweats ...i always grab Bal w/ sweatpants! I thought she looked so cute in the car & kept taking closeups because i love the color & sheen & the matte gold hardware


Me Want


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Hah I am totally connection-less...but wouldn't it look nice???


Yes it would!  Did it come in the Town size?


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Yes it would!  Did it come in the Town size?


Don't know...I've seen the City and the First...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Don't know...I've seen the City and the First...


I guess it's better that we don't know since I shouldn't be buying (lol).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I guess it's better that we don't know since I shouldn't be buying (lol).



I have two bags to pick up and one on layaway and absolutely no money and I'M STILL LOOKING


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I have two bags to pick up and one on layaway and absolutely no money and I'M STILL LOOKING


You are our favorite enabler after all .  (You even enable yourself, ha ha)


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Yes it would!  Did it come in the Town size?



Pretty sure it didn't come in the Town.....just First, City & Velo...& maybe Hip


----------



## Iamminda

jeanstohandbags said:


> Pretty sure it didn't come in the Town.....just First, City & Velo...& maybe Hip


Thanks!  That is good news for my wallet and "ban" (lol).


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Pretty sure it didn't come in the Town.....just First, City & Velo...& maybe Hip


Ooohhhh a Velo...


----------



## peacebabe

And MU, coin purse, the mini mini city bag charm too! 



jeanstohandbags said:


> Pretty sure it didn't come in the Town.....just First, City & Velo...& maybe Hip


----------



## ksuromax

Sorry if you are bored with it, but i am not (yet) and still carrying it! 
Love this lil chameleon, green at one moment, and blue at another...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Sorry if you are bored with it, but i am not (yet) and still carrying it!
> Love this lil chameleon, green at one moment, and blue at another...


NEVER boring, it's glorious, an amazing colour


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Sorry if you are bored with it, but i am not (yet) and still carrying it!
> Love this lil chameleon, green at one moment, and blue at another...


How AMAZING....you almost have 2 different bags!! A Green Day & a blue Day!! Such a phenomenal color. Bal blues RULE!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Sorry if you are bored with it, but i am not (yet) and still carrying it!
> Love this lil chameleon, green at one moment, and blue at another...



I love how your pics clearly shows the different tone of it! This color makes me think of beach vacation....


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Sorry if you are bored with it, but i am not (yet) and still carrying it!
> Love this lil chameleon, green at one moment, and blue at another...





Kendie26 said:


> Hamilton/chèvre Pearly Bronze first w/ my sweats ...i always grab Bal w/ sweatpants! I thought she looked so cute in the car & kept taking closeups because i love the color & sheen & the matte gold hardware


Two fabulous ladies and their Bal beauties!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Sorry if you are bored with it, but i am not (yet) and still carrying it!
> Love this lil chameleon, green at one moment, and blue at another...


I love how it looks so different in these two pics!!  Really liking this color


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Sorry if you are bored with it, but i am not (yet) and still carrying it!
> Love this lil chameleon, green at one moment, and blue at another...


It's so beautiful vibrant color, I really love it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Mérida, Spain.
> View attachment 3821889
> 
> View attachment 3821891
> 
> View attachment 3821892


This is sooo gorgeous, my friend!!! Fantastic shots!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Hamilton/chèvre Pearly Bronze first w/ my sweats ...i always grab Bal w/ sweatpants! I thought she looked so cute in the car & kept taking closeups because i love the color & sheen & the matte gold hardware


Truly a beauty, I love love the sheen of it!!! I wear my Bals with yoga pants or sweatpants all the time too... just grab and go, super easy and... it works!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Truly a beauty, I love love the sheen of it!!! I wear my Bals with yoga pants or sweatpants all the time too... just grab and go, super easy and... it works!!!


Thank you darlin'! Well yay, if chic & ever-so-stylish you wears Bal & yoga pants then I'm all for it!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you darlin'! Well yay, if chic & ever-so-stylish you wears Bal & yoga pants then I'm all for it!!


Hahahahhah you're so funny!!!made me blush


----------



## vesna

Just got this unusual tote, Sunday in tangerine, from Fashionphile yesterday, in amazing condition and can't have enough of it, took it at once to work, not bulky but can carry a ton.....I wear monochrome outfits, grey, light grey mostly so this is super cute pop of colour


----------



## ksuromax

vesna said:


> Just got this unusual tote, Sunday in tangerine, from Fashionphile yesterday, in amazing condition and can't have enough of it, took it at once to work, not bulky but can carry a ton.....I wear monochrome outfits, grey, light grey mostly so this is super cute pop of colour
> View attachment 3823936


Fabulous colour!!


----------



## vesna

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous colour!!


thanks, I LOVE it, all my Hermes and Bottega Veneta orange accessories , and Goyard are identical !!! There is a perfect Samorga felt insert for organizing the squarish bottom , I had one for some other bag, fits perfect and everything is so tidy and cheerful inside


----------



## ksuromax

vesna said:


> View attachment 3823981
> View attachment 3823982
> 
> thanks, I LOVE it, all my Hermes and Bottega Veneta orange accessories , and Goyard are identical !!! There is a perfect Samorga felt insert for organizing the squarish bottom , I had one for some other bag, fits perfect and everything is so tidy and cheerful inside


Geeeezzzzz...... HOLY COOKIES!!!  you have a perfect visual Vit C supply in your hands!!! Freaking amazing!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

vesna said:


> View attachment 3823981
> View attachment 3823982
> 
> thanks, I LOVE it, all my Hermes and Bottega Veneta orange accessories , and Goyard are identical !!! There is a perfect Samorga felt insert for organizing the squarish bottom , I had one for some other bag, fits perfect and everything is so tidy and cheerful inside



Beautiful bag & colour  and some seriously amazing organisation going on inside her...which puts me to shame since everything inside my bag is a jumbled mess


----------



## Kendie26

vesna said:


> View attachment 3823981
> View attachment 3823982
> 
> thanks, I LOVE it, all my Hermes and Bottega Veneta orange accessories , and Goyard are identical !!! There is a perfect Samorga felt insert for organizing the squarish bottom , I had one for some other bag, fits perfect and everything is so tidy and cheerful inside


Awesome color & I love seeing your organizer!!! I must consider one as i have this exact Sunday tote in dark brown ("Charbon")color. It really is such a lightweight bag. Congrats on yours & thanks for posting it!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

vesna said:


> Just got this unusual tote, Sunday in tangerine, from Fashionphile yesterday, in amazing condition and can't have enough of it, took it at once to work, not bulky but can carry a ton.....I wear monochrome outfits, grey, light grey mostly so this is super cute pop of colour
> View attachment 3823936


I really like the Sunday! Your inside bag accessorising in the other picture is amazing and inspirational


----------



## vesna

ksuromax said:


> Geeeezzzzz...... HOLY COOKIES!!!  you have a perfect visual Vit C supply in your hands!!! Freaking amazing!!!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful bag & colour  and some seriously amazing organisation going on inside her...which puts me to shame since everything inside my bag is a jumbled mess





Kendie26 said:


> Awesome color & I love seeing your organizer!!! I must consider one as i have this exact Sunday tote in dark brown ("Charbon")color. It really is such a lightweight bag. Congrats on yours & thanks for posting it!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I really like the Sunday! Your inside bag accessorising in the other picture is amazing and inspirational



thanks so much girls  yes Vit C supply is what I need. It suddenly became too gloomy around here, forest fires, winds, grey sky, I desperately needed a summer fix to go on, and I can see myself carrying this deep into the winter LOL, when rarining I will just tuck the whole thing into Longchamp le Pliage , it slips right into large....I LOVE Charbon colour, but all my clothes are actually in that colour, just scarf and bag are lighting it up....was about to get weekender fro traveling in Charbon, but went for rouille instead ....burnt orange again


----------



## Iamminda

vesna said:


> View attachment 3823981
> View attachment 3823982
> 
> thanks, I LOVE it, all my Hermes and Bottega Veneta orange accessories , and Goyard are identical !!! There is a perfect Samorga felt insert for organizing the squarish bottom , I had one for some other bag, fits perfect and everything is so tidy and cheerful inside



Your bag and accessories are so pretty and perfectly matched!   Beautiful colors (orange with a little purple)!  I especially like that Goyard pouch!


----------



## Storm702

I took my Balenciaga Club out for a spin today! Every time I use her, I fall in love all over again[emoji177]


----------



## Storm702

ksuromax said:


> Sorry if you are bored with it, but i am not (yet) and still carrying it!
> Love this lil chameleon, green at one moment, and blue at another...



GASP! What color is this?! She's gorgeous! I absolutely need this in my life! Beautiful!!!


----------



## avavonglune

I am wearing the city in black


----------



## ksuromax

Storm702 said:


> GASP! What color is this?! She's gorgeous! I absolutely need this in my life! Beautiful!!!


Lagon from 2012


----------



## Phiomega

vesna said:


> thanks, I LOVE it, all my Hermes and Bottega Veneta orange accessories , and Goyard are identical !!! There is a perfect Samorga felt insert for organizing the squarish bottom , I had one for some other bag, fits perfect and everything is so tidy and cheerful inside



What an orange feast! You accessories game is really amazing!


----------



## DutchGirl007

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think there was a Gris Chartreux in 2016 as well, but please don't take my word for it.  I'll have a look and see if I can find where I saw that.


THANK YOU!!



muchstuff said:


> S/S 2016.



Thank you!!

I am bringing her to LA for her first trip, if I happen upon a BAL store, I'll ask!  
Have a great weekend!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

DutchGirl007 said:


> THANK YOU!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> I am bringing her to LA for her first trip, if I happen upon a BAL store, I'll ask!
> Have a great weekend!


I hope you have a fab time in LA  

You know, I'm looking at pics of the Bleu Obscur now because, well, I learned nothing from my Coquelicot "mishap" and Bal hope springs eternal 

I'd LOVE a blue City but it doesn't look like Bal are making marine blues that are a bit brighter anytime soon. So I'm eyeing the Bleu Obscur and I know others love theirs. I actually haven't seen it in store so am wondering about the greyish shade I imagine I can see in it in photos. What is your opinion? Do you find yours just blue or grey/blue? I would mostly wear mine with denim.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Small City


----------



## vesna

Pollie-Jean said:


> Small City


amazing colour and you wear it great


----------



## DutchGirl007

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I hope you have a fab time in LA
> 
> You know, I'm looking at pics of the Bleu Obscur now because, well, I learned nothing from my Coquelicot "mishap" and Bal hope springs eternal
> 
> I'd LOVE a blue City but it doesn't look like Bal are making marine blues that are a bit brighter anytime soon. So I'm eyeing the Bleu Obscur and I know others love theirs. I actually haven't seen it in store so am wondering about the greyish shade I imagine I can see in it in photos. What is your opinion? Do you find yours just blue or grey/blue? I would mostly wear mine with denim.



I have the bleu obscur, it is beautiful and was my first Bal! You can't go wrong with this color, it's casual and dressy - if you wear denim it will go perfectly!  

I went into Balenciaga on rodeo drive today and the sales associate even had a hard time placing the color but everybody raved about it. He thinks it is a Gris & definitely S/S 2016.  Of you google 1365, the color, you will see the same bag.  

I bought this one last week from Neiman Marcus, it is still available on their website.  It's a Velo and they are phasing them out so I believe this is definitely a nice piece to have in my collection.

Hope you get one! [emoji170]


----------



## pzammie

Hi SomethingGoodCanWork!
I have a 2015 Bleu Obscur Town. I feel like Bleu Obscur is a rich navy blue. Here she is against diff backgrounds:


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

pzammie said:


> Hi SomethingGoodCanWork!
> I have a 2015 Bleu Obscur Town. I feel like Bleu Obscur is a rich navy blue. Here she is against diff backgrounds:
> View attachment 3826022
> View attachment 3826023
> View attachment 3826024
> View attachment 3826025


Hi lovely pzammie! Just a quick reply to say thank you for taking the time to post these for me  Out n about today so just sneaking in between outings. I'm hopelessly obsessed with tPF


----------



## Kendie26

Took Miss Black City to the hair salon today....ain't she cute sitting so perky


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Took Miss Black City to the hair salon today....ain't she cute sitting so perky


I bet you are looking as beautiful as Miss Black City there at the hair salon!


----------



## Iamminda

Inspired by piosavsfan's recent pic of her Amethyst beauty, I pulled out mine for the weekend.  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Took Miss Black City to the hair salon today....ain't she cute sitting so perky


Beautiful !!! Enjoy this gorgeous weather weekend Kendie !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Took Miss Black City to the hair salon today....ain't she cute sitting so perky


Beautiful !!! Enjoy this gorgeous weather weekend Kendie !!


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> Took Miss Black City to the hair salon today....ain't she cute sitting so perky



Look at the floppy ears!!! Awwww... [emoji102] very cute!


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by piosavsfan's recent pic of her Amethyst beauty, I pulled out mine for the weekend.  Have a great weekend everyone.



Such a lovely bright color! Again I am reminded that only few brands do saturated color very well.... this is an example...


----------



## Phiomega

Small City with white shirt and peach pants for church this morning... happy Sunday all!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> Such a lovely bright color! Again I am reminded that only few brands do saturated color very well.... this is an example...


Thanks very much .   I love your ME bag -- I really want to add a ME.


----------



## peacebabe

What a "yummy" bag charm!!! 




Iamminda said:


> Inspired by piosavsfan's recent pic of her Amethyst beauty, I pulled out mine for the weekend.  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> What a "yummy" bag charm!!!


Thanks peacebabe .  I adore these Laduree charms and want to buy them all (lol).


----------



## MeganFox

Full body massage today with my baby [emoji177]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by piosavsfan's recent pic of her Amethyst beauty, I pulled out mine for the weekend.  Have a great weekend everyone.


You look glamorous, dear Iamminda! Denim and a gorgeous Bal  There's something about Bals in these shades, they just look so hot and glam!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

pzammie said:


> Hi SomethingGoodCanWork!
> I have a 2015 Bleu Obscur Town. I feel like Bleu Obscur is a rich navy blue. Here she is against diff backgrounds:
> View attachment 3826022
> View attachment 3826023
> View attachment 3826024
> View attachment 3826025


Do you also see a hint of grey or is it just in photos? I think I need to see Blue Obscur off screen, if I can find one.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I bet you are looking as beautiful as Miss Black City there at the hair salon!





Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful !!! Enjoy this gorgeous weather weekend Kendie !!





Phiomega said:


> Look at the floppy ears!!! Awwww... [emoji102] very cute!


Thank you Lovelies!
@Iamminda -haha not quite, although i did get keratin so my hair is straight & smooth (unlike my usual frizzy curls)LOVE seeing you whip out your amethyst, as you know I'm your biggest fan of that baby!!@Dmurphy1 ~you too sweet friend! Heck, am i a complainer for saying it was almost too hot?!!Bring on the cool fall season@Phiomega ~thanks dear & i soooooo LOVEthat ME of yours & want one myself.


----------



## pzammie

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Do you also see a hint of grey or is it just in photos? I think I need to see Blue Obscur off screen, if I can find one.



In that last pic, yes i do. Maybe it was the lighting in that room. Dunno? In person, i dnt see any gray.


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> Small City with white shirt and peach pants for church this morning... happy Sunday all!
> View attachment 3826584


Looking lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Took Miss Black City to the hair salon today....ain't she cute sitting so perky


Hey there, my friend, what a beautiful shot of this gorgeous classic!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by piosavsfan's recent pic of her Amethyst beauty, I pulled out mine for the weekend.  Have a great weekend everyone.


IM, this beauty is what dreams are made of!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Took Miss Black City to the hair salon today....ain't she cute sitting so perky


Oh, you teaser!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by piosavsfan's recent pic of her Amethyst beauty, I pulled out mine for the weekend.  Have a great weekend everyone.


This is just stunning!!!!  
Beyond words beautiful!!! Literally words fail...


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much my lovelies .  I don't use this beauty as much as I should (hence, am "evaluating" this bag).  SGCW -- I wish I look glamourous but at least my bag is, lol.   



Kendie26 said:


> @Iamminda -haha not quite, although i did get keratin so my hair is straight & smooth (unlike my usual frizzy curls)LOVE seeing you whip out your amethyst, as you know I'm your biggest fan of that baby!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look glamorous, dear Iamminda! Denim and a gorgeous Bal  There's something about Bals in these shades, they just look so hot and glam!





Dextersmom said:


> IM, this beauty is what dreams are made of!!!





ksuromax said:


> This is just stunning!!!!
> Beyond words beautiful!!! Literally words fail...


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hey there, my friend, what a beautiful shot of this gorgeous classic!!





ksuromax said:


> Oh, you teaser!!!


You crack me up ksuromax! Thanks to you both for the black City love


----------



## vesna

Phiomega said:


> What an orange feast! You accessories game is really amazing!


thanks a lot *ΦΩ *


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by piosavsfan's recent pic of her Amethyst beauty, I pulled out mine for the weekend.  Have a great weekend everyone.


wow, that's a beautiful bright Bal!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Took Miss Black City to the hair salon today....ain't she cute sitting so perky



This amazing smoochy wrinkly City of yours literally makes my heart skip a beat every time I see her!


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> wow, that's a beautiful bright Bal!


Thanks .  I know, I have to be in the mood for bright when I wear it.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by piosavsfan's recent pic of her Amethyst beauty, I pulled out mine for the weekend.  Have a great weekend everyone.



This is such an incredible colour & that charm is just perfection on her!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> This amazing smoochy wrinkly City of yours literally makes my heart skip a beat every time I see her!


Quite the compliment coming from you dear with all of your AMAZING Bals...many thanks!


----------



## Gurke

I have my black Velo w/ silver hardware w/ me at work. Definitely my most used bag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much my lovelies .  I don't use this beauty as much as I should (hence, am "evaluating" this bag).  SGCW -- I wish I look glamourous but at least my bag is, lol.


You're a Bal babe! That makes you glamorous by default


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much .  I do love this bag paired with this charm as well.



jeanstohandbags said:


> This is such an incredible colour & that charm is just perfection on her!



Thanks kindly SGCW -- i appreciate this sweet compliment 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You're a Bal babe! That makes you glamorous by default


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by piosavsfan's recent pic of her Amethyst beauty, I pulled out mine for the weekend.  Have a great weekend everyone.


What a beauty, loveliest IM!!!love love the gorgeous vibrant color of the bag and the charm is my favorite!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> What a beauty, loveliest IM!!!love love the gorgeous vibrant color of the bag and the charm is my favorite!!!



Thanks kindly A!   Speaking of gorgeous, I love your new Gabby


----------



## MAGJES

It's been awhile since I've carried any of My Bals but I was in the mood for some slouchy wrinkley goodness.  I'm hanging out with my Bleu Persian Velo today.


----------



## Iamminda

MAGJES said:


> It's been awhile since I've carried any of My Bals but I was in the mood for some slouchy wrinkley goodness.  I'm hanging out with my Bleu Persian Velo today.


Beautiful color!!!


----------



## Phiomega

MAGJES said:


> It's been awhile since I've carried any of My Bals but I was in the mood for some slouchy wrinkley goodness.  I'm hanging out with my Bleu Persian Velo today.



This is a really lovely shade.... I am continued to be amazed by the range of shades Bal has...


----------



## StefaniJoy

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by piosavsfan's recent pic of her Amethyst beauty, I pulled out mine for the weekend.  Have a great weekend everyone.



What a BEAUTY!!! LOVE!! [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> What a BEAUTY!!! LOVE!! [emoji175][emoji175]


Thanks so much


----------



## Phiomega

Can't resist a perfect photo spot where the lighting shows the beauty of the wrinkles (okay I know this sounds like a paradox), with mirror at the back....


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> Can't resist a perfect photo spot where the lighting shows the beauty of the wrinkles (okay I know this sounds like a paradox), with mirror at the back....
> View attachment 3829909


Beautiful picture!  It IS hard to find the right lighting, right spot, etc to get the perfect picture --- and this is a perfect pic.


----------



## jng2b

My first Bal! A new to me Town.


----------



## Iamminda

jng2b said:


> My first Bal! A new to me Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830186
> View attachment 3830187


Congrats on your first Bal!  Very beautiful!  Town is my favorite size.


----------



## jng2b

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your first Bal!  Very beautiful!  Town is my favorite size.



Thank you! I loved using it today. The size is just perfect!


----------



## MAGJES

jng2b said:


> My first Bal! A new to me Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830186
> View attachment 3830187


Congrats!  Lovely choice. 
Welcome to Bal!


----------



## MAGJES

Phiomega said:


> Can't resist a perfect photo spot where the lighting shows the beauty of the wrinkles (okay I know this sounds like a paradox), with mirror at the back....
> View attachment 3829909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO



You captured the beauty of the wrinkles perfectly!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> It's been awhile since I've carried any of My Bals but I was in the mood for some slouchy wrinkley goodness.  I'm hanging out with my Bleu Persian Velo today.


Such a fabulous pic....that color is beautiful & totally lush w/ gold HW


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Can't resist a perfect photo spot where the lighting shows the beauty of the wrinkles (okay I know this sounds like a paradox), with mirror at the back....
> View attachment 3829909


Perfect pic & bag!!


----------



## rohitdubey

black mini pocket
Dhow Cruise Dubai | Desert Safari Dubai


----------



## Pinkie*

Kendie26 said:


> Took Miss Black City to the hair salon today....ain't she cute sitting so perky


Beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

Pinkie* said:


> Beautiful


Thank you so much Pinkie! Adore that name My black City is an all time fave for sure.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Phiomega said:


> Can't resist a perfect photo spot where the lighting shows the beauty of the wrinkles (okay I know this sounds like a paradox), with mirror at the back....
> View attachment 3829909



Black Classic Hardware City is such an amazing bag, my heart just skips a beat when I see one, & this one is beautiful!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jng2b said:


> My first Bal! A new to me Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830186
> View attachment 3830187


congrats! i'm a huge fan of the town, too. enjoy your 1st Bal!


----------



## MeganFox

Enjoying my Acai Jamba Juice with this baby [emoji173]️


----------



## Phiomega

OOTD with Rogue Brique... you can't see but I use a pair of camel TB pump --- this is my 'uniform' --- comfortable but still feeling stylish and modern at the same time, without being over the top, of course with amazing bag at hand!


----------



## Auvina15

MeganFox said:


> Enjoying my Acai Jamba Juice with this baby [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831775


The contrast of black hw on white leather is TDF, love it so much!!! Stunning bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> OOTD with Rogue Brique... you can't see but I use a pair of camel TB pump --- this is my 'uniform' --- comfortable but still feeling stylish and modern at the same time, without being over the top, of course with amazing bag at hand!
> View attachment 3831972


Looking beautiful head-to-toe dea Phiomega! Love this Bal color as it seems so versatile. Great mod!


----------



## Kendie26

MeganFox said:


> Enjoying my Acai Jamba Juice with this baby [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831775


Twiggy love forever!I have such a soft-spot of love for Twiggy's...heck, i even just love the name Twiggy! Great pic!


----------



## MeganFox

Auvina15 said:


> The contrast of black hw on white leather is TDF, love it so much!!! Stunning bag!



Thanks! I've been using her non stop! [emoji170]


----------



## MeganFox

Kendie26 said:


> Twiggy love forever!I have such a soft-spot of love for Twiggy's...heck, i even just love the name Twiggy! Great pic!



Thanks Kendie! Love your collection too! I've been seeing your pics from other threads. All  of them are beautiful. [emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

MeganFox said:


> Thanks Kendie! Love your collection too! I've been seeing your pics from other threads. All  of them are beautiful. [emoji177]


That's so kind of you dear, thank you so much! I'll be on the lookout for you!


----------



## MAGJES

Phiomega said:


> OOTD with Rogue Brique... you can't see but I use a pair of camel TB pump --- this is my 'uniform' --- comfortable but still feeling stylish and modern at the same time, without being over the top, of course with amazing bag at hand!
> View attachment 3831972


Great color!


----------



## peacebabe

Glad to see Twiggy here! I love Twiggy too!



MeganFox said:


> Enjoying my Acai Jamba Juice with this baby [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831775


----------



## Phiomega

MAGJES said:


> Great color!





Kendie26 said:


> Looking beautiful head-to-toe dea Phiomega! Love this Bal color as it seems so versatile. Great mod!



Thank you! It is indeed a versatile red!


----------



## Hotmumma

Continue to be seriously obsessed with my Bal girls[emoji173]️ 2008 Chèvre Day in Automne [emoji173]️


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Hotmumma said:


> Continue to be seriously obsessed with my Bal girls[emoji173]️ 2008 Chèvre Day in Automne [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834286


Automne is


----------



## Iamminda

Hotmumma said:


> Continue to be seriously obsessed with my Bal girls[emoji173]️ 2008 Chèvre Day in Automne [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834286


What a pretty color,


----------



## Phiomega

Hotmumma said:


> Continue to be seriously obsessed with my Bal girls[emoji173]️ 2008 Chèvre Day in Automne [emoji173]️



Such a warm color --- I can see it being worn with a range of colors... [emoji106]


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hotmumma said:


> Continue to be seriously obsessed with my Bal girls[emoji173]️ 2008 Chèvre Day in Automne [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834286



Yay! Perfect for the fall season![emoji260][emoji262][emoji261]


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wore my black city today!


----------



## ksuromax

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wore my black city today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836184


----------



## Iamminda

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wore my black city today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836184


Great looking bag!


----------



## Phiomega

Today is the day for Rogue Brique city and a pair of white mules to complement my white jacket...  when I wear jackets, I feel that Bal City gives a bit of edge so it is not 'too serious'...


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3836576
> 
> Today is the day for Rogue Brique city and a pair of white mules to complement my white jacket...  when I wear jackets, I feel that Bal City gives a bit of edge so it is not 'too serious'...


Great pairing.  I love this Rogue Brique color a lot — it changes quite a bit depending on the light and angle.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ksuromax said:


>





Iamminda said:


> Great looking bag!



Thank you!! I'll try to post more ootd pics with my bal in better angles.



Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3836576
> 
> Today is the day for Rogue Brique city and a pair of white mules to complement my white jacket...  when I wear jackets, I feel that Bal City gives a bit of edge so it is not 'too serious'...



Sooooo pretty!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3836576
> 
> Today is the day for Rogue Brique city and a pair of white mules to complement my white jacket...  when I wear jackets, I feel that Bal City gives a bit of edge so it is not 'too serious'...


You have a great taste and operate so well with colours, my friend!!!


----------



## Conni618

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3836576
> 
> Today is the day for Rogue Brique city and a pair of white mules to complement my white jacket...  when I wear jackets, I feel that Bal City gives a bit of edge so it is not 'too serious'...


Love this bag!  simply gorgeous!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3836576
> 
> Today is the day for Rogue Brique city and a pair of white mules to complement my white jacket...  when I wear jackets, I feel that Bal City gives a bit of edge so it is not 'too serious'...


If I wasn't so set on a "real" red City your bag could change my mind. Is there anything this gorgeous red doesn't look good with?!


----------



## bongsunthecat

This bag everyday for the last month or so


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> Great pairing.  I love this Rogue Brique color a lot — it changes quite a bit depending on the light and angle.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If I wasn't so set on a "real" red City your bag could change my mind. Is there anything this gorgeous red doesn't look good with?!



Thank you! Indeed Rogue Brique is quite a chameleon bag. Deep red under bright lighting and subdued dark red under low lighting... 

And @SomethingGoodCanWork --- yes it crazily works with almost anything in my wardrobe, the other day I even carried it for a short vacation --- usually I only carry neutral bags for vacation. I have never seen a red that is so versatile.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> You have a great taste and operate so well with colours, my friend!!!



Thank you! But you yourself, @ksuromax, is the true queen of color pairings especially with your awesome collection of scarves!


----------



## Phiomega

bongsunthecat said:


> This bag everyday for the last month or so [



I can totally understand... such a versatile beauty! And I love your phone cover!


----------



## Iamminda

bongsunthecat said:


> This bag everyday for the last month or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837043


Beautiful — especially like the hardware on it.


----------



## vesna

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3836576
> 
> Today is the day for Rogue Brique city and a pair of white mules to complement my white jacket...  when I wear jackets, I feel that Bal City gives a bit of edge so it is not 'too serious'...


yummy leather, amazing bag indeed


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3836576
> 
> Today is the day for Rogue Brique city and a pair of white mules to complement my white jacket...  when I wear jackets, I feel that Bal City gives a bit of edge so it is not 'too serious'...


Seriously gorgeous bag


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Love this bag!  simply gorgeous!


Doesn't it have the feel of an "oldie"?


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! But you yourself, @ksuromax, is the true queen of color pairings especially with your awesome collection of scarves!


----------



## peacebabe

Anyone can guess what im wearing ??


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ no , but it's looking great !! 

Milkyway Messenger


----------



## muchstuff

Heading to the interior for the wine festival this weekend...


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ no , but it's looking great !!
> 
> Milkyway Messenger


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Heading to the interior for the wine festival this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 3837692


Have fun!! Love your choice!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Anyone can guess what im wearing ??


Gorgeous shirt!! 
Can't tell with confidence, but will guess - small Bowling?...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Anyone can guess what im wearing ??


Is it a sphere?


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Anyone can guess what im wearing ??


Looks awesome & LOVE that cool shirt peace!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ no , but it's looking great !!
> 
> Milkyway Messenger


Forgot you had this one...so dreamy that Mr. Milky WAy!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Heading to the interior for the wine festival this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 3837692


Sappy happy sighon that blueHave a GREAT time much!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Is it a sphere?


I think it is! Sharp Eye!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Heading to the interior for the wine festival this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 3837692


Lovely trio!  Have a great time.


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks all ~~~ Loving the shirt as well as the bag. I usually don't do MOD post, but i GOT TO do for this one!! .

It's a Sphere. The fit when carrying is much better then my expectation & it's so easy to take things in & out 



Kendie26 said:


> Looks awesome & LOVE that cool shirt peace!





Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ no , but it's looking great !!
> 
> Milkyway Messenger





ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous shirt!!
> Can't tell with confidence, but will guess - small Bowling?...



_After you said, It does look a bit like small bowling . But it's a Sphere_



muchstuff said:


> Is it a sphere?



BINGO !!! Good eye indeed Much!!


----------



## peacebabe

Nice one. Looks like to going for a staycation  ..... Have fun !!



muchstuff said:


> Heading to the interior for the wine festival this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 3837692


----------



## peacebabe

I always like Milky Way leather! And this design has a "potential" in me now after seeing your photo! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ no , but it's looking great !!
> 
> Milkyway Messenger


----------



## peacebabe

Hello PJ, can you share your opinion on the style? As a can see, the strap is thin, do you think it's durable enough to last? Will the thin strap "cut" the shoulder?



Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ no , but it's looking great !!
> 
> Milkyway Messenger


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Sappy happy sighon that blueHave a GREAT time much!


Thanks, we will!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Lovely trio!  Have a great time.


Thanks! It's always fun to go with the daughters...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Nice one. Looks like to going for a staycation  ..... Have fun !!


Thanks, it's only a three or so hour drive and it's still full on summer here, warmer than on the coast!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Thanks all ~~~ Loving the shirt as well as the bag. I usually don't do MOD post, but i GOT TO do for this one!! .
> 
> It's a Sphere. The fit when carrying is much better then my expectation & it's so easy to take things in & out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _After you said, It does look a bit like small bowling . But it's a Sphere_
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO !!! Good eye indeed Much!!


Wouldn't mind one of these myself, it's a very cool-looking bag, but you don't seem to see them very often. Do you know what years it was produced? 2007 for sure, perhaps 08 as well. Is it chevre?


----------



## edzmaya

My 2007 Vert Fonce Work keeping me company today.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> Thanks all ~~~ Loving the shirt as well as the bag. I usually don't do MOD post, but i GOT TO do for this one!! .
> 
> It's a Sphere. The fit when carrying is much better then my expectation & it's so easy to take things in & out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _After you said, It does look a bit like small bowling . But it's a Sphere_
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO !!! Good eye indeed Much!!



This is a fabulous looking bag   Love the Giant Hardware & it looks like it fits comfortably over the shoulder.  I thought I knew most the Bal styles put out over the years, but I've never heard of The Sphere.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

edzmaya said:


> My 2007 Vert Fonce Work keeping me company today.



OMG what a beauty, leather looks AMAZING!


----------



## peacebabe

Im sure you will like it if you are loving the Day. IMO, this is even easier to carry than Day as i can reach the bottom of the bag easily without removing the bag. Sometimes, i do need to remove the Day to reach the "difficult" area without risking to pulling weight down. But Sphere is perfectly fine due to the large opening & 2 handles. 

You are right that there isn't much info on this style may be due to only 1 year production which is 2007, may be only 1 season, and only in giant hardware. It's a shame, such a "easy" bag & roomy with fantastic leather! There are 1 or 2 thread in TP though. You can check it out! 

Talking about Courier, how do you like it? How's the fit? Im just waiting for mine !!! Just want to try it out once 

Have a good recharge during your trip 



muchstuff said:


> Wouldn't mind one of these myself, it's a very cool-looking bag, but you don't seem to see them very often. Do you know what years it was produced? 2007 for sure, perhaps 08 as well. Is it chevre?


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks jeanstohandbags!! 

This is a very rare style as it was only being produced in 2007 & perhaps only 1 season. What a shame for such awesome style. Much better than Brief IMO.

And you are right that it's really comfy on the shoulder due to the thick double handles and it gives good space between the armpit!




jeanstohandbags said:


> This is a fabulous looking bag   Love the Giant Hardware & it looks like it fits comfortably over the shoulder.  I thought I knew most the Bal styles put out over the years, but I've never heard of The Sphere.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Im sure you will like it if you are loving the Day. IMO, this is even easier to carry than Day as i can reach the bottom of the bag easily without removing the bag. Sometimes, i do need to remove the Day to reach the "difficult" area without risking to pulling weight down. But Sphere is perfectly fine due to the large opening & 2 handles.
> 
> You are right that there isn't much info on this style may be due to only 1 year production which is 2007, may be only 1 season, and only in giant hardware. It's a shame, such a "easy" bag & roomy with fantastic leather! There are 1 or 2 thread in TP though. You can check it out!
> 
> Talking about Courier, how do you like it? How's the fit? Im just waiting for mine !!! Just want to try it out once
> 
> Have a good recharge during your trip



Thanks peace, always love the wine festival! 
With most of the bags I've owned that were made for only a season or two I can usually figure out why their production run was so limited (at least in my mind). But it sounds as though you find this style an easy carry, I'll have to do more research!
I love my courier, mine is the large, not the XL. Since I'm such a shortie it's really too large for an everyday bag for me but for travel it can't be beat. Plus I just love carrying it...


----------



## peacebabe

Oh .... i didn't know the Courier has 2 sizes! I wonder which is mine. Im also a shortie . I guess it will be a travel bag for me too.

I believe the Sphere was not popular then due to it's solid round shape & it's hard to guess how the bag look & slouch when it's really filled with personal stuffs. Usually in the boutique, it will only be stuffed with paper which is weightless.

I was encouraged by *Coleen McLoughlin *actually (see link below) to give it a try 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebrities-with-bbags-pictures-only.12040/page-52

For your reference :

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/all-about-the-giant-sphere-bag-what-do-you-think.264171/



muchstuff said:


> Thanks peace, always love the wine festival!
> With most of the bags I've owned that were made for only a season or two I can usually figure out why their production run was so limited (at least in my mind). But it sounds as though you find this style an easy carry, I'll have to do more research!
> I love my courier, mine is the large, not the XL. Since I'm such a shortie it's really too large for an everyday bag for me but for travel it can't be beat. Plus I just love carrying it...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Oh .... i didn't know the Courier has 2 sizes! I wonder which is mine. Im also a shortie . I guess it will be a travel bag for me too.
> 
> I believe the Sphere was not popular then due to it's solid round shape & it's hard to guess how the bag look & slouch when it's really filled with personal stuffs. Usually in the boutique, it will only be stuffed with paper which is weightless.
> 
> I was encouraged by *Coleen McLoughlin *actually (see link below) to give it a try
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebrities-with-bbags-pictures-only.12040/page-52
> 
> For your reference :
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/all-about-the-giant-sphere-bag-what-do-you-think.264171/


Thanks for the links, Colleen's bag looks great but her hair...


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Thanks all ~~~ Loving the shirt as well as the bag. I usually don't do MOD post, but i GOT TO do for this one!! .
> 
> It's a Sphere.* The fit when carrying is much better then my expectation & it's so easy to take things in & out *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _After you said, It does look a bit like small bowling . But it's a Sphere_
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO !!! Good eye indeed Much!!


it looks great, too! 
plus, it's so rare and unusual, i have never seen one in the wild! great bag!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Hello PJ, can you share your opinion on the style? As a can see, the strap is thin, do you think it's durable enough to last? Will the thin strap "cut" the shoulder?


I'm pretty happy with it . The bag isn't huge ,so it can't get really heavy . But it holds all I need  ( wallet , keys , mobile , organizer ...). It's a true leight weight , also measured on Balenciaga scales !
Love that I can wear it crossbody 
Currently I prefer anyway smaller bags


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you for your opinion! 

Lovely Blackout BTW 



Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm pretty happy with it . The bag isn't huge ,so it can't get really heavy . But it holds all I need  ( wallet , keys , mobile , organizer ...). It's a true leight weight , also measured on Balenciaga scales !
> Love that I can wear it crossbody
> Currently I prefer anyway smaller bags


----------



## ksuromax

Here it is, my purple love, my very first, and therefore special to me, Balenciaga - Street in Raisin from 2009. 
Tried to make as many view snaps as i could along all the way to the cinema  
Don't you love this terrificly handy back pocket??


----------



## edzmaya

jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG what a beauty, leather looks AMAZING!


Thank you jeanstohandbags! Great color saturation for an old bag.  Love how it literally fits everything. Haha!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Here it is, my purple love, my very first, and therefore special to me, Balenciaga - Street in Raisin from 2009.
> Tried to make as many view snaps as i could along all the way to the cinema
> Don't you love this terrificly handy back pocket??


Thanks for posting this rare beauty.  Love this pretty color and style —and that back pocket (yes!).  Beautiful pairing with your new scarf and wallet.  Hope you had a good time at the cinema.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for posting this rare beauty.  Love this pretty color and style —and that back pocket (yes!).  Beautiful pairing with your new scarf and wallet.  Hope you had a good time at the cinema.


Thank you, Darlin'! We totally enjoyed it! i was with the kids, watched The Son of Bigfoot in 3D, and laughed all the way!!! great family movie


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Here it is, my purple love, my very first, and therefore special to me, Balenciaga - Street in Raisin from 2009.
> Tried to make as many view snaps as i could along all the way to the cinema
> Don't you love this terrificly handy back pocket??


Super stylin' as usual my Love! This color is so incredible & YES to that fab back pocket....what a unique Bal! Totally fitting for chic, sexy you!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Super stylin' as usual my Love! This color is so incredible & YES to that fab back pocket....what a unique Bal! Totally fitting for chic, sexy you!


You made me blush with your generous compliments


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Here it is, my purple love, my very first, and therefore special to me, Balenciaga - Street in Raisin from 2009.
> Tried to make as many view snaps as i could along all the way to the cinema
> Don't you love this terrificly handy back pocket??


Lovely purple smooshiness, k.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Here it is, my purple love, my very first, and therefore special to me, Balenciaga - Street in Raisin from 2009.
> Tried to make as many view snaps as i could along all the way to the cinema
> Don't you love this terrificly handy back pocket??


Purple Bals and black are incredibly glam together. I'd love a purplish Bal one day  Your new scarf and bag plus slg are gorgeous together, ksuromax


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Heading to the interior for the wine festival this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 3837692


Lovely group photo. I want a blue City like that!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Purple Bals and black are incredibly glam together. I'd love a purplish Bal one day  Your new scarf and bag plus slg are gorgeous together, ksuromax


Thank you


----------



## Phiomega

Black bal and my Stella McCartney Adidas... 


I love how the wrinkles make this black beauty catches light...


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Here it is, my purple love, my very first, and therefore special to me, Balenciaga - Street in Raisin from 2009.
> Tried to make as many view snaps as i could along all the way to the cinema
> Don't you love this terrificly handy back pocket??



Purple and silver are so elegant. And I wish that every bag I have has back pocket!


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely group photo. I want a blue City like that!


I do love marine...


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks for the photos! Looks "promising" to me!  May i know if there are good space for armpit when carrying? Is it easy to take & put things without removing from shoulder?

BTW, i love your shoe!!! Im have Plantar Fasciitis, now adays i have to wear such sneakers 




ksuromax said:


> Here it is, my purple love, my very first, and therefore special to me, Balenciaga - Street in Raisin from 2009.
> Tried to make as many view snaps as i could along all the way to the cinema
> Don't you love this terrificly handy back pocket??


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Thanks for the photos! Looks "promising" to me!  May i know if there are good space for armpit when carrying? Is it easy to take & put things without removing from shoulder?
> 
> BTW, i love your shoe!!! Im have Plantar Fasciitis, now adays i have to wear such sneakers


thank you  
Space if definitely there, i carry it on the shoulder all the time, it does not feel snug at all. 
Huge credit goes to the back pocket - wallet, phone, key - all fits in and is EASILY retrievable on the run, i don't even need to unzip it. But if i need something else, i just drop off one handle, unzip it and dig in with my free hand. 

Thank you  they are very comfy (Bottega Veneta) and i have them in various colours. they wear well, and go with everything, love them to bits!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Thanks for the photos! Looks "promising" to me!  May i know if there are good space for armpit when carrying? Is it easy to take & put things without removing from shoulder?


Just measured them Street handles have extra 2.5-3 cm vs City, and are almost identical to Work's handles. 
Work is 2007 Tomato and could possible a tad more stretched, but the feel on the shoulder is very similar. So, if you have a Work, you can imagine what Street would feel like


----------



## peacebabe

THANKS !!! Just to confirm, your extra 2.5-3cm is the drop measurement or the whole handle from 1 end to another?

BTW, do you happen to know when the Street was first produced & in production for how long? Can't seems to find info on this bag! 




ksuromax said:


> thank you
> Space if definitely there, i carry it on the shoulder all the time, it does not feel snug at all.
> Huge credit goes to the back pocket - wallet, phone, key - all fits in and is EASILY retrievable on the run, i don't even need to unzip it. But if i need something else, i just drop off one handle, unzip it and dig in with my free hand.
> 
> Thank you  they are very comfy (Bottega Veneta) and i have them in various colours. they wear well, and go with everything, love them to bits!





ksuromax said:


> Just measured them Street handles have extra 2.5-3 cm vs City, and are almost identical to Work's handles.
> Work is 2007 Tomato and could possible a tad more stretched, but the feel on the shoulder is very similar. So, if you have a Work, you can imagine what Street would feel like


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> THANKS !!! Just to confirm, your extra 2.5-3cm is the drop measurement or the whole handle from 1 end to another?
> 
> BTW, do you happen to know when the Street was first produced & in production for how long? Can't seems to find info on this bag!


Mine is from 2009, i guess it was only made for only one year, that's why so little info on it and so few bags around.
Pics will tell better than words, look:
For the sake of fair experiment i used a bottle of water 0.5 lt, long continental wallet and car key
STREET
WORK
CITY


----------



## peacebabe

Pics indeed tell better than words & very helpful !!! lol Thank you !!! ....... It's roomy enough to pass my "armpit space" test 

The only info i can find is that it comes in both RH & GH. But GH, IMO definitely looks better, the RH looks too uch like a Mini Bowling. Got to try to research more on this model to see what colors are available. 



ksuromax said:


> Mine is from 2009, i guess it was only made for only one year, that's why so little info on it and so few bags around.
> Pics will tell better than words, look:
> For the sake of fair experiment i used a bottle of water 0.5 lt, long continental wallet and kar key
> STREET
> WORK
> CITY


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Pics indeed tell better than words & very helpful !!! lol Thank you !!! ....... It's roomy enough to pass my "armpit space" test
> 
> The only info i can find is that it comes in both RH & GH. But GH, IMO definitely looks better, the RH looks too uch like a Mini Bowling. Got to try to research more on this model to see what colors are available.


I have seen pics of ones with rhw, i didn't like it much, indeed, G21 on this bag looks a lot more... fit? appropriate? 
by the way, i am a fan of rhw in general, this is my only G21 bag, but i like it only this way! go, figure!


----------



## peacebabe

Check this out. It looks like Street to me,  but no back pocket!

Or it's other model?? 



ksuromax said:


> I have seen pics of ones with rhw, i didn't like it much, indeed, G21 on this bag looks a lot more... fit? appropriate?
> by the way, i am a fan of rhw in general, this is my only G21 bag, but i like it only this way! go, figure!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Check this out. It looks like Street to me,  but no back pocket!
> 
> Or it's other model??


Definitely does look like Street, but why no pocket??? could be a different season? 
My City (ME iridescent hw) has no front pocket. that was odd, but that's what it was like. SS 2016


----------



## peacebabe

Im dying to know the reason too ~ 

There is so little info ........ sigh .......... 



ksuromax said:


> Definitely does look like Street, but why no pocket??? could be a different season?
> My City (ME iridescent hw) has no front pocket. that was odd, but that's what it was like. SS 2016


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Im dying to know the reason too ~
> 
> There is so little info ........ sigh ..........


upon a quick search i found some older posts... will PM you


----------



## viewwing

Phiomega said:


> Black bal and my Stella McCartney Adidas...
> View attachment 3839789
> 
> I love how the wrinkles make this black beauty catches light...


Omg! Awesome leather!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

This Street Style is 
I had time again in the elevator


----------



## Kendie26

@Pollie-Jean We all your elevator mods!!! Love this bag, such an awesome color & totally love your chain strap w/ it! OK, i must comment, as a die-hard chanel lover...I'm needing that tee/top under your jacket!!!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Pollie-Jean said:


> This Street Style is
> I had time again in the elevator



I love your style a lot, and I love this red! (And I secretly wish that my office has elevator mirrors and lighting like yours!)


----------



## Phiomega

I hope you are not bored with her... this time at a Starbucks, love how she matched the background...


----------



## Phiomega

giobelkoicenter said:


> Hello, guys, can you guide me where to find jewelry forums? thanks



You should go to "browse" tab and look for it under the first list -- it is somewhere down in the list


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kendie26 said:


> @Pollie-Jean We all your elevator mods!!! Love this bag, such an awesome color & totally love your chain strap w/ it! OK, i must comment, as a die-hard chanel lover...I'm needing that tee/top under your jacket!!!!!



Thanks again !
The tee is from Etsy 



Phiomega said:


> I love your style a lot, and I love this red! (And I secretly wish that my office has elevator mirrors and lighting like yours!)


Thank you , Phio 
Strictly speaking, that would be a reason to change workplace


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3841158
> 
> I hope you are not bored with her... this time at a Starbucks, love how she matched the background...


She's a beauty ! 
No , not bored at all ! This is a good way to enjoy it , imo


----------



## Yuki85

Pollie-Jean said:


> This Street Style is
> I had time again in the elevator



Always love to see your picture but I have a curious question: How come you are always alone in the elevator???? This never happened to me


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Yuki85 said:


> Always love to see your picture but I have a curious question: How come you are always alone in the elevator???? This never happened to me


It's the elevator of our residential building and it's very early in the morning 
and I'm thankful , that no one bothers me with small talk 
Thank you


----------



## Yuki85

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's the elevator of our residential building and it's very early in the morning
> and I'm thankful , that no one bothers me with small talk
> Thank you


I see


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> This Street Style is
> I had time again in the elevator


You always rock your Bbags!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3841158
> 
> I hope you are not bored with her... this time at a Starbucks, love how she matched the background...


Love seeing beautiful Bals — same one, different one, doesn’t matter


----------



## muchstuff

Travelling companions


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Travelling companions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841505


What a beautiful picture of your two beauties!   Hope you had a great weekend trip.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful picture of your two beauties!   Hope you had a great weekend trip.


Thanks, home now and tired after a whirlwind wine trip


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Travelling companions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841505


I had to look twice - first thought when i opened it, i was seeing an ad in a fashion magazine! But then realized that I KNOW this BV...  great shot, my dear friend!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I had to look twice - first thought when i opened it, i was seeing an ad in a fashion magazine! But then realized that I KNOW this BV...  great shot, my dear friend!!


Thank you dear ksuromax, the photo was dumb luck, bumpy road and all!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Travelling companions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841505


Picture perfect happy couple!!  They look great together


----------



## Phiomega

muchstuff said:


> Travelling companions



These two brands are my favorite ever given their colors and lightness.... lovely shot!


----------



## Phiomega

Pollie-Jean said:


> She's a beauty !
> No , not bored at all ! This is a good way to enjoy it , imo





Iamminda said:


> Love seeing beautiful Bals — same one, different one, doesn’t matter



Thank you... and today I am with Rogue Brique again! I have to say that Bal is totally addictive...



Now thinking of getting a lighter color at the end of the year...


----------



## english_girl_900

06 Rouille Day has been my constant companion the last couple of weeks. I always forget how much I love this bag until I start using it again, then I just kick myself for not having bought more of them when I could.


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> Thank you... and today I am with Rogue Brique again! I have to say that Bal is totally addictive...
> View attachment 3842334
> 
> 
> Now thinking of getting a lighter color at the end of the year...


It looks great with your outfit.  Can’t wait to see what you get next.


----------



## Iamminda

english_girl_900 said:


> 06 Rouille Day has been my constant companion the last couple of weeks. I always forget how much I love this bag until I start using it again, then I just kick myself for not having bought more of them when I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842494


Pretty color!


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> These two brands are my favorite ever given their colors and lightness.... lovely shot!





Kendie26 said:


> Picture perfect happy couple!!  They look great together



Thanks ladies!


----------



## muchstuff

I've always wanted one of these little guys...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I've always wanted one of these little guys...
> 
> View attachment 3842695


Me too.  So adorable.  What color is this?


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Me too.  So adorable.  What color is this?


I really don't know for certain. I know they were made as a tenth anniversary edition but I don't know how much longer they were made. I'll have to do a decent research unless someone else can tell me. It doesn't state that it's an anniversary piece on the back plate. Looks a lot like gris poivre IRL...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Phiomega said:


> Thank you... and today I am with Rogue Brique again! I have to say that *Bal is totally addictive.*..
> View attachment 3842334
> 
> 
> Now thinking of getting a lighter color at the end of the year...


Yes , it is 
You look great with the Brique ! Love this color


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> I've always wanted one of these little guys...
> 
> View attachment 3842695


Super duper cutie for such a sweet owner!!! Congrats muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Super duper cutie for such a sweet owner!!! Congrats muchstuff


Thanks!


----------



## tatertot

Rose Bruyere City for me today[emoji175]


----------



## Phiomega

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , it is
> You look great with the Brique ! Love this color



Thank you! This color is amazingly versatile... and I love your red burgundy (?) blackout too!


----------



## Phiomega

tatertot said:


> Rose Bruyere City for me today[emoji175]



Lovely dusty pink --- The style makes this bag not overly girly, I love how the pink and he hardware balance each other...


----------



## Iamminda

tatertot said:


> Rose Bruyere City for me today[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843528



A very pretty pink


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> I've always wanted one of these little guys...
> 
> View attachment 3842695



Adorable!


----------



## peacebabe

This little guy doesn't come cheap though!

My guess is with you on Gris Poivre 



muchstuff said:


> I've always wanted one of these little guys...
> 
> View attachment 3842695


----------



## Yuki85

Back to my beloved City 

It is for the moment my favorite even more than LV


----------



## tatertot

Phiomega said:


> Lovely dusty pink --- The style makes this bag not overly girly, I love how the pink and he hardware balance each other...





Iamminda said:


> A very pretty pink



Thank you so much ladies It really is such a neutral pink shade and is quite subdued compared to the other Bal pinks. It's a nice counter point to the rich Magenta


----------



## Kendie26

Yuki85 said:


> Back to my beloved City
> 
> It is for the moment my favorite even more than LV
> 
> View attachment 3843946


Awesome bag (& charm )& definitely an awesome choice for coveted Favorite status!!


----------



## Iamminda

Yuki85 said:


> Back to my beloved City
> 
> It is for the moment my favorite even more than LV
> 
> View attachment 3843946


What a gorgeous bag — and I love the charm.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! This color is amazingly versatile... and I love your red burgundy (?) blackout too!


Yes , it's burgundy / Rouge Bordeaux


----------



## Pinkie*

tatertot said:


> Rose Bruyere City for me today[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843528


----------



## Yuki85

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome bag (& charm )& definitely an awesome choice for coveted Favorite status!!



Thank you... one of my best purchases ever... 



Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous bag — and I love the charm.



Thank you. I did not know the charm would fit or not...


----------



## StefaniJoy

Yuki85 said:


> Back to my beloved City
> 
> It is for the moment my favorite even more than LV
> 
> View attachment 3843946



LOVE that bag!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pzammie

Rose Berlingot Classic City


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Rose Berlingot Classic City
> View attachment 3845383


What a gorgeous color!   It looks kinda purple/periwinkle here.  Just lovely.


----------



## Yoshi1296

My city sitting snug on my lap on my way home from class.


----------



## Iamminda

Yoshi1296 said:


> My city sitting snug on my lap on my way home from class.
> 
> View attachment 3845516


Love the sight of a Black City


----------



## Yoshi1296

Iamminda said:


> Love the sight of a Black City



Aww thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> Rose Berlingot Classic City
> View attachment 3845383


Awesome shot of this beauty @pzammie ....what an unbelievably beautiful color!


----------



## Kendie26

Yoshi1296 said:


> My city sitting snug on my lap on my way home from class.
> 
> View attachment 3845516


Perfection personified!


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> Rose Berlingot Classic City
> View attachment 3845383


Words fail...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kendie26 said:


> Perfection personified!



Thank you Kendie26!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Rouge Theater today to “glam up” my weekend uniform (jeans and tee).  Have a great weekend


----------



## StefaniJoy

Iamminda said:


> Rouge Theater today to “glam up” my weekend uniform (jeans and tee).  Have a great weekend



That is such a beautiful ROUGE [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Yoshi1296

Iamminda said:


> Rouge Theater today to “glam up” my weekend uniform (jeans and tee).  Have a great weekend



This is gorgeous!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Rouge Theater today to “glam up” my weekend uniform (jeans and tee).  Have a great weekend



Oh wow, just gorgeous, the right go to bag to glam up!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Yoshi1296 said:


> My city sitting snug on my lap on my way home from class.
> 
> View attachment 3845516



Ahhh.....black city!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

pzammie said:


> Rose Berlingot Classic City
> View attachment 3845383



What an amazing colour!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Rouge Theater today to “glam up” my weekend uniform (jeans and tee).  Have a great weekend


Vavavavoom! Glam for sure  Hope you're having a  good weekend.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Yoshi1296 said:


> My city sitting snug on my lap on my way home from class.
> 
> View attachment 3845516


Black City, je t'adore


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Rouge Theater today to “glam up” my weekend uniform (jeans and tee).  Have a great weekend


Bag twins


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly my Bal friends 



StefaniJoy said:


> That is such a beautiful ROUGE [emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Yoshi1296 said:


> This is gorgeous!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Oh wow, just gorgeous, the right go to bag to glam up!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Vavavavoom! Glam for sure  Hope you're having a  good weekend.





muchstuff said:


> Bag twins


----------



## Yoshi1296

jeanstohandbags said:


> Ahhh.....black city!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Black City, je t'adore



Thanks yall!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Rouge Theater today to “glam up” my weekend uniform (jeans and tee).  Have a great weekend


Aw, RT glam baby! She is ever so lovely& no doubt the 2 of you were the belle's of the town


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> Rouge Theater today to “glam up” my weekend uniform (jeans and tee).  Have a great weekend



Very nice!!! I also love similar 'uniform' for weekend... jeans and tee with glam bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Rouge Theater today to “glam up” my weekend uniform (jeans and tee).  Have a great weekend


Fabulous and stunning!!


----------



## MeganFox

peacebabe said:


> Glad to see Twiggy here! I love Twiggy too!



Thanks peacebabe [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much my lovelies 



Kendie26 said:


> Aw, RT glam baby! She is ever so lovely& no doubt the 2 of you were the belle's of the town





Phiomega said:


> Very nice!!! I also love similar 'uniform' for weekend... jeans and tee with glam bag!





ksuromax said:


> Fabulous and stunning!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Rouge Theater today to “glam up” my weekend uniform (jeans and tee).  Have a great weekend


Such a deep, rich and cheerful color!!   i am with you, IM....red bags just freshen up and make any outfit feel special.  Yesterday I felt seriously blah all day and I brought my red mini out to dinner and I felt better because of it!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Such a deep, rich and cheerful color!!   i am with you, IM....red bags just freshen up and make any outfit feel special.  Yesterday I felt seriously blah all day and I brought my red mini out to dinner and I felt better because of it!



Thanks DM.  Yep, the red did add a bit of “pep”.  Your gorgeous red mini would definitely add a lot of “pep”.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I visit the lovely city of Madrid from time to time. Here's a quick pic of part of my bag and a storefront you might be somewhat familiar with.

And yes, I looked inane taking this pic   Only for the Bal babes!


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I visit the lovely city of Madrid from time to time. Here's a quick pic of part of my bag and a storefront you might be somewhat familiar with.
> 
> And yes, I looked inane taking this pic   Only for the Bal babes!
> View attachment 3847490



Love this picture (even though we barely see a tiny part of your black beauty).


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Love this picture (even though we barely see a tiny part of your black beauty).


Not for my lack of trying to get my bag in the pic. That was some arm muscle work, I tell ya!  I was really surprised when I looked at the pics later to find my Bal was hardly in them


----------



## DutchGirl007

Friday 13th perfect for my awesome black beauty bag!  

Hi Everyone, been awhile, traveling a lot, got some nice stuff sharing as I can.  

Happy weekend to you all!

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Oops how did the pumpkin get there?!?
[emoji316][emoji12][emoji316]


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Friday 13th perfect for my awesome black beauty bag!
> 
> Hi Everyone, been awhile, traveling a lot, got some nice stuff sharing as I can.
> 
> Happy weekend to you all!
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3851943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851947
> 
> Oops how did the pumpkin get there?!?
> [emoji316][emoji12][emoji316]


Stunning!!!!  
Welcome back!


----------



## Phiomega

For a day outdoor with family and church friends... perfect bag to add an edge to a simple white shirt and shredded jeans!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

My only Balenciaga bag .


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Bal on a road trip, safely away from the floor of course, wrapped in its own Envirosax  And also, I decided to be really daring and show you a bit of leg    Have a lovely weekend Bal babes everywhere!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3851994
> 
> For a day outdoor with family and church friends... perfect bag to add an edge to a simple white shirt and shredded jeans!





ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3852074
> 
> 
> My only Balenciaga bag .


Love both of your red/maroon color family bags on both of you lovely ladies!!


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> Friday 13th perfect for my awesome black beauty bag!
> 
> Hi Everyone, been awhile, traveling a lot, got some nice stuff sharing as I can.
> 
> Happy weekend to you all!
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3851943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851947
> 
> Oops how did the pumpkin get there?!?
> [emoji316][emoji12][emoji316]





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Bal on a road trip, safely away from the floor of course, wrapped in its own Envirosax  And also, I decided to be really daring and show you a bit of leg    Have a lovely weekend Bal babes everywhere!
> View attachment 3852101


Welcome back @DutchGirl007 ...perfect black Bal & i love the pumpkin pic too (even if you didn't mean to post it)
& fab pic of your very well protected Bal @SomethingGoodCanWork ...that is AWESOME how well you are taking care of your beauty! Yay for you girl & have fun on road trip....& lovely leg


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3851994
> 
> For a day outdoor with family and church friends... perfect bag to add an edge to a simple white shirt and shredded jeans!





ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3852074
> 
> 
> My only Balenciaga bag .


Fabulous Fall fest!!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Bal on a road trip, safely away from the floor of course, wrapped in its own Envirosax  And also, I decided to be really daring and show you a bit of leg    Have a lovely weekend Bal babes everywhere!
> View attachment 3852101


Lol  
you are such a caring Mummy!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Good old 05 black Day...


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Good old 05 black Day...
> View attachment 3852544


Nice leather!. I guess it’s S/S..


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Nice leather!. I guess it’s S/S..



Not sure, sadly no tags. Just acquired a F/W 06 one as well, couldn't resist the price...nice leather, no fading at all.


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful bags!



ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3852074
> 
> 
> My only Balenciaga bag .





Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3851994
> 
> For a day outdoor with family and church friends... perfect bag to add an edge to a simple white shirt and shredded jeans!


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful Black Bbags ladies!

SGCW — I don’t put my bags directly on the floor either (yuck).  Need to see more leg.

MS — two great bags,



DutchGirl007 said:


> Friday 13th perfect for my awesome black beauty bag!
> 
> Hi Everyone, been awhile, traveling a lot, got some nice stuff sharing as I can.
> 
> Happy weekend to you all!
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3851943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851947
> 
> Oops how did the pumpkin get there?!?
> [emoji316][emoji12][emoji316]





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Bal on a road trip, safely away from the floor of course, wrapped in its own Envirosax  And also, I decided to be really daring and show you a bit of leg    Have a lovely weekend Bal babes everywhere!
> View attachment 3852101





muchstuff said:


> Good old 05 black Day...
> View attachment 3852544


----------



## peacebabe

What a lovely DAY ! 



muchstuff said:


> Not sure, sadly no tags. Just acquired a F/W 06 one as well, couldn't resist the price...nice leather, no fading at all.
> 
> View attachment 3852612


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> What a lovely DAY !


The 05 or the 06? And why do I need two?


----------



## peacebabe

Both !!! As long as it's a Day, it MUST be LOVELY !!! 



muchstuff said:


> The 05 or the 06? And why do I need two?


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Both !!! As long as it's a Day, it MUST be LOVELY !!!


I'll do a side by side post tomorrow and get some opinions...the 06 comes with tags and spare tassels, but that 05 leather...I'll tag you when I post!


----------



## peacebabe

I do have a 05 black Day (that was what seller told me. But no paper tag)..... lets see if it comes with same numbers 



muchstuff said:


> I'll do a side by side post tomorrow and get some opinions...the 06 comes with tags and spare tassels, but that 05 leather...I'll tag you when I post!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I do have a 05 black Day (that was what seller told me. But no paper tag)..... lets see if it comes with same numbers


You bet, tomorrow then!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Good old 05 black Day...
> View attachment 3852544



Wow, what beautiful leather!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Not sure, sadly no tags. Just acquired a F/W 06 one as well, couldn't resist the price...nice leather, no fading at all.
> 
> View attachment 3852612



This one is totally amazing too!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Good old 05 black Day...
> View attachment 3852544


Oh, my...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Not sure, sadly no tags. Just acquired a F/W 06 one as well, couldn't resist the price...nice leather, no fading at all.
> 
> View attachment 3852612


Darn lucky score!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'll do a side by side post tomorrow and get some opinions...the 06 comes with tags and spare tassels, but that 05 leather...I'll tag you when I post!


 i need one, too!!!


----------



## Yuki85

DutchGirl007 said:


> Friday 13th perfect for my awesome black beauty bag!
> 
> Hi Everyone, been awhile, traveling a lot, got some nice stuff sharing as I can.
> 
> Happy weekend to you all!
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3851943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851947
> 
> Oops how did the pumpkin get there?!?
> [emoji316][emoji12][emoji316]



Love your bag!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i need one, too!!!


Yes ma'am, a little later today


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yes ma'am, a little later today


that meant to say I NEED ONE BAG, TOO! Black DAY from 05, or maybe 07


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> that meant to say I NEED ONE BAG, TOO! Black DAY from 05, or maybe 07


Ahhh, I see...You, with all of your bags, don't have a black day?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Ahhh, I see...You, with all of your bags, don't have a black day?


unbelievable, yeah?  
Rose Thulian turned into Vermillion
Cassis
Lagoon
Sapin
Anthra 
Green Apple 

I think i don't have a black because i have Anthra


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> unbelievable, yeah?
> Rose Thulian turned into Vermillion
> Cassis
> Lagoon
> Sapin
> Anthra
> Green Apple
> 
> I think i don't have a black because i have Anthra


Oh, that green apple one...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Oh, that green apple one...


yeah, and it's a DAY and in very good shape! my lucky find


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yeah, and it's a DAY and in very good shape! my lucky find


With the anthra you probably don't need black! What year is your anthra? Is it a true grey? I sold mine because it just looked too blue for me.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> With the anthra you probably don't need black! What year is your anthra? Is it a true grey? I sold mine because it just looked too blue for me.


2008. Has a minimal blue hue, looks almost black in certain light.


----------



## LostInBal

Here it is my beloved 08 anthra Work


----------



## peacebabe

You need to have more Day to have more Lovely Days !!! 

Men's Day highly recommended too if you want to have cross-body option 





ksuromax said:


> unbelievable, yeah?
> Rose Thulian turned into Vermillion
> Cassis
> Lagoon
> Sapin
> Anthra
> Green Apple
> 
> I think i don't have a black because i have Anthra


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> You need to have more Day to have more Lovely Days !!!
> 
> Men's Day highly recommended too if you want to have cross-body option


lol  
i am trying to be good.... but it's really hard...


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Here it is my beloved 08 anthra Work


gosh, she is immaculate!!!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Here it is my beloved 08 anthra Work


Oh she is a beloved bag alright....WOW!!! Looks fantastic on you aalinne!!! I love to wear my Work on my shoulder too!


----------



## Iamminda

Running around town with my favorite Town.  Have a great week friends


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Running around town with my favorite Town.  Have a great week friends


I love that bag, need to get me a Town!


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> Running around town with my favorite Town.  Have a great week friends


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Running around town with my favorite Town.  Have a great week friends


She! Is! A Stunner!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies .  I occasionally think about getting a second MP in the City size since I love this look so much.  



muchstuff said:


> I love that bag, need to get me a Town!





aalinne_72 said:


> ❤️❤️❤️





ksuromax said:


> She! Is! A Stunner!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Running around town with my favorite Town.  Have a great week friends



This bag is so cute & gorgeous!  I was looking at a silver metallic plate, but I think the gold is nicer.


----------



## Iamminda

jeanstohandbags said:


> This bag is so cute & gorgeous!  I was looking at a silver metallic plate, but I think the gold is nicer.



Thanks .  I think the silver would be nice too.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Running around town with my favorite Town.  Have a great week friends


Ok, my Love, you know how i have YOUR name on 1 (or 2) of my bags? Well, THIS one MUST have MY name on it please!!!   SOOOOOO PERFECT & GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Running around town with my favorite Town.  Have a great week friends


Exquisite


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, my Love, you know how i have YOUR name on 1 (or 2) of my bags? Well, THIS one MUST have MY name on it please!!!   SOOOOOO PERFECT & GORGEOUS!!!!


Thanks my dear.  Yeah, I get 2 (or 3) of your bags!!


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Exquisite


Thanks so much SGCW


----------



## peacebabe

Town is a style which i had and gave up! I wonder was it because i don't like the style or the one i had was a Cumin with horrible paper thin leather. 

But after seeing you guys posting the Town, im itching to try again! 



Iamminda said:


> Running around town with my favorite Town.  Have a great week friends


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Town is a style which i had and gave up! I wonder was it because i don't like the style or the one i had was a Cumin with horrible paper thin leather.
> 
> But after seeing you guys posting the Town, im itching to try again!



I really like the Town style as I find the City to be a little too big and wide (east west).  Plus the long strap is nice.  I know you love your Day and Men’s Day Bags and other bigger satchel styles — will the Town be big enough to hold your things?  If yes, you should definitely give it another try.   I am surprised that your Cumin had horrible leather —I thought Cumin is a good alternative to Caramel.  Perhaps yours was just a bad one?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Running around town with my favorite Town.  Have a great week friends


What a gorgeous shot of a stunning Town!! Btw....is there by chance a pretty little new something inside your Town today, my friend???


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> What a gorgeous shot of a stunning Town!! Btw....is there by chance a pretty little new something inside your Town today, my friend???



Thanks so much DM.  You know your incredible mod shots of your MP City really inspired this purchase.  Every time I saw yours, I wanted one a little more.  No new little pretty today (I always need to mull things over a bit — except for my MP Town).


----------



## Phiomega

In the mood of keeping things real simple yesterday... gray on gray with black Bal and black mules... the only color being Piny the porcupine hanging on my black beauty...


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3855099
> 
> In the mood of keeping things real simple yesterday... gray on gray with black Bal and black mules... the only color being Piny the porcupine hanging on my black beauty...
> View attachment 3855100


Very chic!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3855099
> 
> In the mood of keeping things real simple yesterday... gray on gray with black Bal and black mules... the only color being Piny the porcupine hanging on my black beauty...
> View attachment 3855100


Looks great on you.


----------



## peacebabe

You knew me well ! 

I must also say that im more of a "shoulder carry" person rather than X-body, and i don't zip up my bags. Usually the only time i will wear X-body is when im travelling overseas. For for the phobia of thief or robbery!  I don't really carry alot of stuffs, usually a mini A4 can fit in all my stuffs, it's just that both the Days are just so easy to carry, so im actually carrying 1/4 filled bag 





Iamminda said:


> I really like the Town style as I find the City to be a little too big and wide (east west).  Plus the long strap is nice.  I know you love your Day and Men’s Day Bags and other bigger satchel styles — will the Town be big enough to hold your things?  If yes, you should definitely give it another try.   I am surprised that your Cumin had horrible leather —I thought Cumin is a good alternative to Caramel.  Perhaps yours was just a bad one?


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> You knew me well !
> 
> I must also say that im more of a "shoulder carry" person rather than X-body, and i don't zip up my bags. Usually the only time i will wear X-body is when im travelling overseas. For for the phobia of thief or robbery!  I don't really carry alot of stuffs, usually a mini A4 can fit in all my stuffs, it's just that both the Days are just so easy to carry, so im actually carrying 1/4 filled bag


i do tend to overload mine, but i love the ease of the DAY because even filled for 1/4th it's still slouches nicely and doesn't look like an empty drum


----------



## peacebabe

Me with my Men's .

Not what i'm wearing today, but in April this year while holidaying in Korea


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Me with my Men's .
> 
> Not what i'm wearing today, but last year while holidaying in Korea


such a beautiful shot, peace!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you !!! My Men's you mean ?? hahaha 

That was taken in Nami Island, beautiful place! If you are into Korean Drama, many scene of the popular "Winter Sonata" were filmed there 



ksuromax said:


> such a beautiful shot, peace!!!


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Me with my Men's .
> 
> Not what i'm wearing today, but in April this year while holidaying in Korea


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Running around town with my favorite Town.  Have a great week friends


She's gorgeous!!! I really like the edgy metal plate and the smooshy leather!!!


----------



## Auvina15

peacebabe said:


> Me with my Men's .
> 
> Not what i'm wearing today, but in April this year while holidaying in Korea


Beautiful shot!!! This bag is sooo cool and functional, love it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3855099
> 
> In the mood of keeping things real simple yesterday... gray on gray with black Bal and black mules... the only color being Piny the porcupine hanging on my black beauty...
> View attachment 3855100


What a beauty classic piece!!!


----------



## viewwing

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3855099
> 
> In the mood of keeping things real simple yesterday... gray on gray with black Bal and black mules... the only color being Piny the porcupine hanging on my black beauty...
> View attachment 3855100


Love the leather on this one!


----------



## Phiomega

muchstuff said:


> Very chic!





Iamminda said:


> Looks great on you.





Auvina15 said:


> What a beauty classic piece!!!





viewwing said:


> Love the leather on this one!



Thank you all! She is amongst my iconic classic beauty indeed...


----------



## Phiomega

Today is Rogue Brique day.... matches really well with my new maroon jacket! Keeping the rest simple to let the bag and the jacket take the stage...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Today is Rogue Brique day.... matches really well with my new maroon jacket! Keeping the rest simple to let the bag and the jacket take the stage...
> View attachment 3856448


Faaabuuuloouusss!!!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Phiomega said:


> Today is Rogue Brique day.... matches really well with my new maroon jacket! Keeping the rest simple to let the bag and the jacket take the stage...
> View attachment 3856448



Love your outfit !!
So cool , that your nails have no color 
Less is more , that's what I'm thinking


----------



## cupcakegirl

this one


----------



## muchstuff

cupcakegirl said:


> this one
> View attachment 3856876


Nice wrinkly girl, what year is she?


----------



## cupcakegirl

muchstuff said:


> Nice wrinkly girl, what year is she?


Thanks, it's 2010.


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Me with my Men's .
> 
> Not what i'm wearing today, but in April this year while holidaying in Korea


WOWEEWhat an incredibly BEAUTIFUL pic of a beautiful woman!!!! I think YOU take center stage in the pic (yes Bal is great) but LOOK at stunning YOU!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEEWhat an incredibly BEAUTIFUL pic of a beautiful woman!!!! I think YOU take center stage in the pic (yes Bal is great) but LOOK at stunning YOU!!!


Really beautiful pic from/of our dear @peacebabe, had to save it on my pic gallery


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Faaabuuuloouusss!!!!!



Thank you!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Love your outfit !!
> So cool , that your nails have no color
> Less is more , that's what I'm thinking



Thank you! Yes I am a fan of less is more.... and I am very lazy with my nails! Now that you mentioned it, I think dark grey nails will add an edge to this outfit.....


----------



## peacebabe

Aw ......... thanks for the compliment you ladies !!!  .......... Your words make my day !!! 

I actually thought such scene is very common in the western part of the world as there are 4 seasons! For me, who stay near the equator, who can only see such "colorful" leaves while travelling. I actually wish i was born in country with 4 seasons! 

Here is another one. Me & my Folk in Saigon. The local cafes there are so nostalgic & beautiful !!! 

The 2nd pic is for you aalinne !!! I love it as a wall paper, hope you like it too 




aalinne_72 said:


> Really beautiful pic from/of our dear @peacebabe, had to save it on my pic gallery





Kendie26 said:


> WOWEEWhat an incredibly BEAUTIFUL pic of a beautiful woman!!!! I think YOU take center stage in the pic (yes Bal is great) but LOOK at stunning YOU!!!


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Aw ......... thanks for the compliment you ladies !!!  .......... Your words make my day !!!
> 
> I actually thought such scene is very common in the western part of the world as there are 4 seasons! For me, who stay near the equator, who can only see such "colorful" leaves while travelling. I actually wish i was born in country with 4 seasons!
> 
> Here is another one. Me & my Folk in Saigon. The local cafes there are so nostalgic & beautiful !!!
> 
> The 2nd pic is for you aalinne !!! I love it as a wall paper, hope you like it too



Wow..lovely my dear "C", such a beautiful artistic one! Luv the composition and colors of both, much appreciated, many thanks my friend!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow..lovely my dear "C", such a beautiful artistic one! Luv the composition and colors of both, much appreciated, many thanks my friend!


May I say it's also an honour to finally see one of our highly valued- and beautiful- authenticators for "real". So many style inspiring women on the Bal forum!


----------



## ksuromax

City and H shawl are heading with me to watch LA PERLE show


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> City and H shawl are heading with me to watch LA PERLE show


Wow what a magnificent pic!!!!! So very beautiful & I love that little "thing/charm" ( sorry i don't know what it is)that's on the tassel!! Have a wonderful time at the show


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Aw ......... thanks for the compliment you ladies !!!  .......... Your words make my day !!!
> 
> I actually thought such scene is very common in the western part of the world as there are 4 seasons! For me, who stay near the equator, who can only see such "colorful" leaves while travelling. I actually wish i was born in country with 4 seasons!
> 
> Here is another one. Me & my Folk in Saigon. The local cafes there are so nostalgic & beautiful !!!
> 
> The 2nd pic is for you aalinne !!! I love it as a wall paper, hope you like it too


Wow, these are AWESOME!!!! You are a "hottie" Peace!!!


----------



## peacebabe

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow..lovely my dear "C", such a beautiful artistic one! Luv the composition and colors of both, much appreciated, many thanks my friend!



You are most welcome my friend!!! Glad you like it 




SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> May I say it's also an honour to finally see one of our highly valued- and beautiful- authenticators for "real". So many style inspiring women on the Bal forum!



Thanks dear for your kind compliment. Only stylish ones go for Balenciaga !!! . And the pleasure is mine to have the oppty to post it here 




Kendie26 said:


> Wow, these are AWESOME!!!! You are a "hottie" Peace!!!



Well .... why is the hottest talking about a "hottie" now ?


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> You are most welcome my friend!!! Glad you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear for your kind compliment. Only stylish ones go for Balenciaga !!! . And the pleasure is mine to have the oppty to post it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well .... why is the hottest talking about a "hottie" now ?


Um, NO, definitely not me....but thank you sweetest Peace!  You seriously ARE gorgeous & look amazing in your pics! LOVE them!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Wow what a magnificent pic!!!!! So very beautiful & I love that little "thing/charm" ( sorry i don't know what it is)that's on the tassel!! Have a wonderful time at the show


Thank you, Hun!!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Aw ......... thanks for the compliment you ladies !!!  .......... Your words make my day !!!
> 
> I actually thought such scene is very common in the western part of the world as there are 4 seasons! For me, who stay near the equator, who can only see such "colorful" leaves while travelling. I actually wish i was born in country with 4 seasons!
> 
> Here is another one. Me & my Folk in Saigon. The local cafes there are so nostalgic & beautiful !!!
> 
> The 2nd pic is for you aalinne !!! I love it as a wall paper, hope you like it too


Darlin'! This is simply stunning!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> City and H shawl are heading with me to watch LA PERLE show



You got her such a matching charm!!!


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> Darlin'! This is simply stunning!!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Um, NO, definitely not me....but thank you sweetest Peace!  You seriously ARE gorgeous & look amazing in your pics! LOVE them!





ksuromax said:


> Darlin'! This is s





ksuromax said:


> Darlin'! This is simply stunning!!!!



Aw.......


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Aw ......... thanks for the compliment you ladies !!!  .......... Your words make my day !!!
> 
> I actually thought such scene is very common in the western part of the world as there are 4 seasons! For me, who stay near the equator, who can only see such "colorful" leaves while travelling. I actually wish i was born in country with 4 seasons!
> 
> Here is another one. Me & my Folk in Saigon. The local cafes there are so nostalgic & beautiful !!!
> 
> The 2nd pic is for you aalinne !!! I love it as a wall paper, hope you like it too


I love putting faces to name beautiful lady! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> City and H shawl are heading with me to watch LA PERLE show


That leather though...


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> City and H shawl are heading with me to watch LA PERLE show



Look how the shawl colors are reflected on the iridescent hardware! Lovely!


----------



## Phiomega

Keeping to the less is more mantra... small ME chocolate brown City with simple wardrobe for church - gold slippers, khaki pants, and black shirt...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> City and H shawl are heading with me to watch LA PERLE show



I love this Gorgeous bag and scarf!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Aw ......... thanks for the compliment you ladies !!!  .......... Your words make my day !!!
> 
> I actually thought such scene is very common in the western part of the world as there are 4 seasons! For me, who stay near the equator, who can only see such "colorful" leaves while travelling. I actually wish i was born in country with 4 seasons!
> 
> Here is another one. Me & my Folk in Saigon. The local cafes there are so nostalgic & beautiful !!!
> 
> The 2nd pic is for you aalinne !!! I love it as a wall paper, hope you like it too


I love these pictures.  You are so pretty, peacebabe.  My new name for you is going to be pretty peacebabe ok?


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3858861
> 
> Keeping to the less is more mantra... small ME chocolate brown City with simple wardrobe for church - gold slippers, khaki pants, and black shirt...


So elegant.  I would love to add a ME bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Look how the shawl colors are reflected on the iridescent hardware! Lovely!





Iamminda said:


> I love this Gorgeous bag and scarf!


thank you heaps!


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> I love putting faces to name beautiful lady! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## peacebabe

Aw ...... im already flying to the moon! 

Im a shortie !!! And all the ladies here are cool & gorgeous! Most importantly , with good heart 



Iamminda said:


> I love these pictures.  You are so pretty, peacebabe.  My new name for you is going to be pretty peacebabe ok?


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3858861
> 
> Keeping to the less is more mantra... small ME chocolate brown City with simple wardrobe for church - gold slippers, khaki pants, and black shirt...


My favorite of yours....totally sexy gorgeous bag in a top notch dreamy color!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Finally got around to giving Bal some love the last 2 days...Friday w/ City & Saturday w/ mini A4 zip around. Love Bals pinks (my are on the nude/beige side of pink!)


----------



## fashiongally

Just got a red Mini Classic City. I'm loving the color.


----------



## Pinkie*

Kendie26 said:


> Finally got around to giving Bal some love the last 2 days...Friday w/ City & Saturday w/ mini A4 zip around. Love Bals pinks (my are on the nude/beige side of pink!)


Wooooow


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Finally got around to giving Bal some love the last 2 days...Friday w/ City & Saturday w/ mini A4 zip around. Love Bals pinks (my are on the nude/beige side of pink!)


Gorgeous shots, K!!  lovely bags and very nice background for shooting!!


----------



## MeganFox

Kendie26 said:


> Finally got around to giving Bal some love the last 2 days...Friday w/ City & Saturday w/ mini A4 zip around. Love Bals pinks (my are on the nude/beige side of pink!)



Do you have a youtube channel? You should create a collection video! [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

MeganFox said:


> Do you have a youtube channel? You should create a collection video! [emoji4]





Pinkie* said:


> Wooooow





ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous shots, K!!  lovely bags and very nice background for shooting!!


Kindest thanks to you all! You know i love my outdoor pics ksuromax! 
OMG that's so incredibly flattering @MeganFox  but no, i do not! I am laughing at the thought of me doing that as I HATE being video'd. I've had to do some vid's for work & it's always way too nerve wracking for me but thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Finally got around to giving Bal some love the last 2 days...Friday w/ City & Saturday w/ mini A4 zip around. Love Bals pinks (my are on the nude/beige side of pink!)


Your bags are beautiful and your property is enchanting with all of the beautiful colors of the season!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Finally got around to giving Bal some love the last 2 days...Friday w/ City & Saturday w/ mini A4 zip around. Love Bals pinks (my are on the nude/beige side of pink!)


Very beautiful, K.!!! I love your bags .... and they are wonderful shots!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely bags . Can tell the sign of Autumn!!! Oh ........ how i love 4 seasons & Autumn is the season which im yet to experience ..... 



Kendie26 said:


> Finally got around to giving Bal some love the last 2 days...Friday w/ City & Saturday w/ mini A4 zip around. Love Bals pinks (my are on the nude/beige side of pink!)


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Your bags are beautiful and your property is enchanting with all of the beautiful colors of the season!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful, K.!!! I love your bags .... and they are wonderful shots!!!





peacebabe said:


> Lovely bags . Can tell the sign of Autumn!!! Oh ........ how i love 4 seasons & Autumn is the season which im yet to experience .....


Thank you DM, Auvina & Peace! Your kindness means a lot...much appreciated sweetest Bal friends! Yes it is autumn/fall season here Peace


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Finally got around to giving Bal some love the last 2 days...Friday w/ City & Saturday w/ mini A4 zip around. Love Bals pinks (my are on the nude/beige side of pink!)


I love your pink Bals and your beautiful garden!


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> Finally got around to giving Bal some love the last 2 days...Friday w/ City & Saturday w/ mini A4 zip around. Love Bals pinks (my are on the nude/beige side of pink!)



Really love your neutral Balls! Especially the light pink with Gunmetal hardware... I hope it comes out again in some future seasons!


----------



## Phiomega

I love how Rogue Brique ‘shines’ under natural sunlight...


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I love your pink Bals and your beautiful garden!





Phiomega said:


> Really love your neutral Balls! Especially the light pink with Gunmetal hardware... I hope it comes out again in some future seasons!


Kindest Thanks to you both dear Bal friends/pink lovers!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

small Blackout for the first time , such a pleasant size


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> small Blackout for the first time , such a pleasant size


Looking fabulous, Pollie! Small really is an interesting size for City:s.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Looking fabulous, Pollie! Small really is an interesting size for City:s.


Thank you , SGCW


----------



## pzammie

Beige oryx Velo


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3860778
> 
> I love how Rogue Brique ‘shines’ under natural sunlight...


She is sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest thanks to you all! You know i love my outdoor pics ksuromax!


We love them, too!!!


----------



## purpleboots

Velo out on a short hike with me.


----------



## maxxout

*2005 Bordeaux City *


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> small Blackout for the first time , such a pleasant size


Looks AWESOME on you PJ!!! Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> We love them, too!!!


Warmest thanks my girl!


----------



## Pxandra

My new to me giant pom!


----------



## peacebabe

I don't believe ....... show us your gorgeous shot ! 



maxxout said:


> *2005 Bordeaux City *


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I don't believe ....... show us your gorgeous shot !


+1


----------



## MeganFox

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest thanks to you all! You know i love my outdoor pics ksuromax!
> OMG that's so incredibly flattering @MeganFox  but no, i do not! I am laughing at the thought of me doing that as I HATE being video'd. I've had to do some vid's for work & it's always way too nerve wracking for me but thank you!!



I'll be your first and most loyal subscriber. I love your bags!


----------



## Kendie26

MeganFox said:


> I'll be your first and most loyal subscriber. I love your bags!


Oh my goodness, you're killing me thanks so much MeganFox!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Not wearing but I took some pics today

04 Gray Twiggy ph


----------



## LostInBal

04 Black besace ph


----------



## LostInBal

08 Anthra Work rh (again)


----------



## LostInBal

05 F/W Black City Z tag


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> 05 F/W Black City Z tag



All gorgeous aalinne.   Your 05 City looks particularly spectacular!


----------



## peacebabe

My eyes are popping for this ~ 



aalinne_72 said:


> 04 Black besace ph


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Not wearing but I took some pics today
> 
> 04 Gray Twiggy ph


Aw, I have the most special fondness for Twiggy!!! Love her...such wonderful condition too!


----------



## ksuromax

Everyday tote in calfskin, Gris Fossil


----------



## ksuromax

@aalinne_72 thanks for this eye-candy-shop!!!! stunning!!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3867296


This tote looks great with this dress as well.  Looks like it is a new favorite?


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This tote looks great with this dress as well.  Looks like it is a new favorite?


Yes, she totally is!  
Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

Lovely play of color... I like how the inside of the bag matched your shoes...


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3867296


I adore your halloween costume, my friend!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I adore your halloween costume, my friend!!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Lovely play of color... I like how the inside of the bag matched your shoes...


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

We are talking so much about Bal trending again, but seems i am the only one who actually wears them!!  
Not a surprise, again my new tote


----------



## peacebabe

+ 1 ~~~ 



Phiomega said:


> Lovely play of color... I like how the inside of the bag matched your shoes...


----------



## peacebabe

You sure wear it well my dear! Looks like she will be holding your attention for now 



ksuromax said:


> We are talking so much about Bal trending again, but seems i am the only one who actually wears them!!
> Not a surprise, again my new tote


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> You sure wear it well my dear! Looks like she will be holding your attention for now


thank you, Darlin'!  
she is at the moment, definitely for this week, but i don't want to stick to 'one and only', i just want to wear her enough to get the impression of the functionality to make a small review and cross-comparison at the weekend, planning to use a City and a Day...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> We are talking so much about Bal trending again, but seems i am the only one who actually wears them!!
> Not a surprise, again my new tote


Very elegant and pretty today, ksuromax. Perfect match of everything


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Very elegant and pretty today, ksuromax. Perfect match of everything


thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Pinkie*

ksuromax said:


> We are talking so much about Bal trending again, but seems i am the only one who actually wears them!!
> Not a surprise, again my new tote


Beautiful, and I really love your hair


----------



## ksuromax

Pinkie* said:


> Beautiful, and I really love your hair


thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> We are talking so much about Bal trending again, but seems i am the only one who actually wears them!!
> Not a surprise, again my new tote


Gorgeous look, k!! Your scarf is fabulous!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous look, k!! Your scarf is fabulous!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> We are talking so much about Bal trending again, but seems i am the only one who actually wears them!!
> Not a surprise, again my new tote


Such a beautiful look K.  That blouse and scarf and your gorgeous hair.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful look K.  That blouse and scarf and your gorgeous hair.


Thank you, Doll!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> We are talking so much about Bal trending again, but seems i am the only one who actually wears them!!
> Not a surprise, again my new tote


Freakin’ FABULOUS!!! I totally LOVE all these colors...so, so , SOOOOO pretty!Did you see, you have a new twinsie w/ this special tote of yours!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> We are talking so much about Bal trending again, but seems i am the only one who actually wears them!!
> Not a surprise, again my new tote


I did carry my 05 olive shopping tote today...


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Freakin’ FABULOUS!!! I totally LOVE all these colors...so, so , SOOOOO pretty!Did you see, you have a new twinsie w/ this special tote of yours!


Thank you 
Yup yup


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I did carry my 05 olive shopping tote today...


Pics? Videos? Drawings?


----------



## peacebabe

+ 1 ~~~ 



ksuromax said:


> Pics? Videos? Drawings?


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> + 1 ~~~


None of the above but she'll be a great and beautiful work horse. I may need another one, in fact I have my eye on one but no dollars left . Ksuro, that's the creepiest by far avatar on record, and my husband worked on the original "IT" which was filmed here in Vancouver.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> None of the above but she'll be a great and beautiful work horse. I may need another one, in fact I have my eye on one but no dollars left . Ksuro, that's the creepiest by far avatar on record, and my husband worked on the original "IT" which was filmed here in Vancouver.


Thank you! 
It is very cool to have these connections 
But this is from 2015, before the recent movie. This year i was a piratess from the Flying Dutchman, it was good, too, but i was recognizable and not THIS scary....


----------



## peacebabe

Casual night out with my Coquelicot Town. Got her a new cross body strap


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Casual night out with my Coquelicot Town. Got her a new cross body strap


This strap looks great with this gorgeous Town.  I am intrigued by your t shirt


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks Iamminda ! . My 1st time wearing her actually. But i did have hard time mattering with the back handle as i don't know should i leave it up or hidden down ........ . I was afraid the handle will get rubbed off easily if i leave it down, then again, it doesn't look nice to leave it up ...... sigh ..... 

And you just reminded me that i don't even know what's written on my T-shirt . I bought it as i like the bright yellow print against the white base! 



Iamminda said:


> This strap looks great with this gorgeous Town.  I am intrigued by your t shirt


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Casual night out with my Coquelicot Town. Got her a new cross body strap


 fab look!!


----------



## peacebabe

Naughty girl ...... i almost "can't recognize" you again because of your avatar !!! 

And thanks for the  ~~~  



ksuromax said:


> fab look!!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Naughty girl ...... i almost "can't recognize" you again because of your avatar !!!
> 
> And thanks for the  ~~~


Hahaha  stay tuned!


----------



## Pinkie*

peacebabe said:


> Casual night out with my Coquelicot Town. Got her a new cross body strap


Love it


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Casual night out with my Coquelicot Town. Got her a new cross body strap


Lovely look!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!
> It is very cool to have these connections
> But this is from 2015, before the recent movie. This year i was a piratess from the Flying Dutchman, it was good, too, but i was recognizable and not THIS scary....


This year the scary clown is totally symbolic of the new "IT"...you were just ahead of your time my dear


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> This year the scary clown is totally symbolic of the new "IT"...you were just ahead of your time my dear


I always am!
 I have always liked/done things that would become a new tread a year or 2 later, but by that time i was already over it. Go, figure?...


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Casual night out with my Coquelicot Town. Got her a new cross body strap


That’s a very chic guitar strap peace!  How are you liking it for your gorgeous coqu town?


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks lovely ~~~ 

As i mentioned earlier to Iamminda,  I had hard time mattering with the back handle as i don't know should i leave it up or hidden down ........ . I was afraid the handle will get rubbed off easily if i leave it down, then again, it doesn't look nice to leave it up ...... sigh ..... 



Kendie26 said:


> That’s a very chic guitar strap peace!  How are you liking it for your gorgeous coqu town?


----------



## Phiomega

My black beauty accompanied me for a Friday... and Thomas bear is giving her a fun touch! Got compliments on my Thomas bear charm today...


----------



## Mamahailee

My bunny eared ~ smooshy puddle of joy accompanying me for my grocery run today. 
[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

A very smooth 05 RT today


----------



## Iamminda

jeanstohandbags said:


> View attachment 3870528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very smooth 05 RT today


Gorgeous RT City!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Mamahailee said:


> View attachment 3870489
> 
> 
> View attachment 3870490
> 
> 
> My bunny eared ~ smooshy puddle of joy accompanying me for my grocery run today.
> [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



This bag is beautiful! What color is it?


----------



## Mamahailee

Sarah03 said:


> This bag is beautiful! What color is it?



Thank you! This is 09 Framboise. It’s actually more pink than peach but my camera didnt pick up the pinks correctly! [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous RT City!!!



Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

2005 Apple Green Day


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> 2005 Apple Green Day



Wow, forgot how beautiful this one is!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jeanstohandbags said:


> View attachment 3870528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very smooth 05 RT today


So beautiful  But this colour confuses me. Here it looks "just" red but in other pics it looks much much darker.

I know you have a treasure trove of red Bals, jeanstohandbags, how would you describe the difference between Rouge Vif and RT?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> 2005 Apple Green Day


That's good enough to eat


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> So beautiful  But this colour confuses me. Here it looks "just" red but in other pics it looks much much darker.
> 
> I know you have a treasure trove of red Bals, jeanstohandbags, how would you describe the difference between Rouge Vif and RT?



Sorry for the confusion, the colour really is quite off in this crappy iphone pic.  I'll see tomorrow if I can take a better pic & also dig out my Rouge VIF First so you can see the colours together - they are quite different


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> 2005 Apple Green Day


THAT green is super sensational!  (like you dearest!)​


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> THAT green is super sensational!  (like you dearest!)​


Back at ya!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> 2005 Apple Green Day


What a special color!   So pretty and vibrant.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> 2005 Apple Green Day



Appropriately named apple green. I don’t think there is any other brand with Apple green color! A refreshingly bright color palette!


----------



## peacebabe

Im sure this lovely Day makes many heads turn! 



ksuromax said:


> 2005 Apple Green Day


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you for the  Lovelies!!!  
Here she is 'in action' today


----------



## peacebabe

I love your flowery top !


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I love your flowery top !


thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Thank you for the  Lovelies!!!
> Here she is 'in action' today


This beauty is the perfect bag to pair with your outfit.  Great look!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Thank you for the  Lovelies!!!
> Here she is 'in action' today


You look so fresh and vibrant today!!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, my dearest friends!


----------



## ksuromax

They say an apple a day is good for you?? I can't agree more!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> They say an apple a day is good for you?? I can't agree more!!


It’s such a SPECIAL color!!! So cheerful & vibrant (like you LoveBug!!)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> It’s such a SPECIAL color!!! So cheerful & vibrant (like you LoveBug!!)


  
thanks, Love!


----------



## Phiomega

My contribution of the day...


The color is just too beautiful and too versatile... this is already the second time I travelled with her and usually I brought only neutral bags to travel!


----------



## Kendie26

Ultra soft & smooshy Work bag


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Ultra soft & smooshy Work bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873415


Hmmm, maybe I need a work bag...


----------



## peacebabe

Argh .......... i want to pinch the leather ~~~ 



Kendie26 said:


> Ultra soft & smooshy Work bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873415


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Argh .......... i want to pinch the leather ~~~


You'll BRUISE her


----------



## peacebabe

How can you resist such "chubby face" !! 



muchstuff said:


> You'll BRUISE her


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> How can you resist such "chubby face" !!


Well...true...


----------



## ksuromax

Going healthy, having an Apple again


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, maybe I need a work bag...





peacebabe said:


> Argh .......... i want to pinch the leather ~~~


Hahareading all your comments (“you’ll bruise her” & “chubby face”....) I truly wish the 2 of you could feel this one in particular...it is easily my softest, most smooshy Bal I’ve ever owned (& yes i have had many other oldie Bals...most I’ve re-homed to lovely new owners) but I”m telling you THIS one is extra, extra special. Have a great rest ot the week Lovelies


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Ultra soft & smooshy Work bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873415



I love this bag of yours, I keep forgetting you have her....and then there she is making an appearance!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> I love this bag of yours, I keep forgetting you have her....and then there she is making an appearance!


Thanks kindly JtH!! I sometimes forget i have her too, shame on me!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

City


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> City


gorgeous colour! 
Is it Violet Prune?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

No , unfortunately not . It has been dyed , once it was a blue / grey metallic .
I'd love to have a Violet Prune with silver or regular hardware, but I can't find any 
Why didn't I buy then ?


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> My contribution of the day...
> View attachment 3873258
> 
> The color is just too beautiful and too versatile... this is already the second time I travelled with her and usually I brought only neutral bags to travel!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ultra soft & smooshy Work bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873415


Lovely!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Going healthy, having an Apple again


So crisp and fresh!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> So crisp and fresh!!


Thank you, Love!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely!!


Thank you so much my sweetie Bal pal


----------



## Pollie-Jean

It's getting cold enough to wear my Shearling Bals again


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's getting cold enough to wear my Shearling Bals again



Gasp!! Total love [emoji177] fest!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Limited edition holiday Chèvre First[emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's getting cold enough to wear my Shearling Bals again


Sooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition holiday Chèvre First[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878647


You know how i looove this beauty, don't you?!!  
If only we lived closer, we could exchange for a couple of weeks, First for the First


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition holiday Chèvre First[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878647


Che bella!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition holiday Chèvre First[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878647


Such a special beauty!!!


----------



## Katz

Pollie-Jean said:


> No , unfortunately not . It has been dyed , once it was a blue / grey metallic .
> I'd love to have a Violet Prune with silver or regular hardware, but I can't find any
> Why didn't I buy then ?


That color is to dye for!
I just bought a Violet Prune GGH 12 being shipped from London.  Instant connection when I saw it.
Could you give some brief information on the dye color and how you did it?  Did you use a beat up City bag and refreshed it? PM me if you must, since this is a "what you are wearing today" thread....


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> You know how i looove this beauty, don't you?!!
> If only we lived closer, we could exchange for a couple of weeks, First for the First





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Che bella!





Iamminda said:


> Such a special beauty!!!


Ha triple thanks to you 3 beauties! Hope all is wonderful w/ all of you. 
Yes indeed it would be fun to swap our Firsts as you know i’m Obsessed w/ your blue baby @ksuromax


----------



## Phiomega

My black beauty is out today... great for days when I feel like carrying something cool but do not want to attract too much attention...


The charm is actually a Voltus V bracelet, a gift from my brother as memento or our childhood memory - we both love this Japanese robot cartoon series [emoji12]. It was too big and too masculine to be worn as bracelet, but I think it kinda work as a unique (or weird) bag charm...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> My black beauty is out today... great for days when I feel like carrying something cool but do not want to attract too much attention...
> View attachment 3878977
> 
> The charm is actually a Voltus V bracelet, a gift from my brother as memento or our childhood memory - we both love this Japanese robot cartoon series [emoji12]. It was too big and too masculine to be worn as bracelet, but I think it kinda work as a unique (or weird) bag charm...


Such a classic, timeless thing!!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> My black beauty is out today... great for days when I feel like carrying something cool but do not want to attract too much attention...
> View attachment 3878977
> 
> The charm is actually a Voltus V bracelet, a gift from my brother as memento or our childhood memory - we both love this Japanese robot cartoon series [emoji12]. It was too big and too masculine to be worn as bracelet, but I think it kinda work as a unique (or weird) bag charm...


Great classic— and I like your special charm!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> No , unfortunately not . It has been dyed , once it was a blue / grey metallic .
> I'd love to have a Violet Prune with silver or regular hardware, but I can't find any
> Why didn't I buy then ?


I was watching one on our local site, and when i was ready to place my order it got sold
 silly me... i was debating because it's City, not very ME kinda bag...


----------



## peacebabe

Yeahhhhhh ....... that's the best color from the collection. Very unique color. 



Kendie26 said:


> Limited edition holiday Chèvre First[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878647


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Yeahhhhhh ....... that's the best color from the collection. Very unique color.


Thanks so much peace! It is an amazing & most versatile color


----------



## Suerta

My 06 Ink City on my way to meet some friends


----------



## Luv n bags

Black Bal


----------



## Pia C

My athra velo  i love it!!!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Such a classic, timeless thing!!





Iamminda said:


> Great classic— and I like your special charm!



Thank you, ladies!


----------



## ksuromax

Look, who's out today!  
Everyday Tote, S


----------



## peacebabe

Air Hobo S


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Air Hobo S


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Look, who's out today!
> Everyday Tote, S





peacebabe said:


> Air Hobo S


You BOTH look FABULOUS!! And you’re both killing me with these blues (& grey @ksuromax ...that scarf is my fave of yours (i think!)...just saw your other mods on this new Air Hobo & WOW you are rockin’ it peace!


----------



## Kendie26

Pia C said:


> My athra velo  i love it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3879400


Such an awesome bag &. 1 of my most favored colors...great pic Pia!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You BOTH look FABULOUS!! And you’re both killing me with these blues (& grey @ksuromax ...that scarf is my fave of yours (i think!)...just saw your other mods on this new Air Hobo & WOW you are rockin’ it peace!


 thank you, Dearest Kendie


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Air Hobo S



I love your jeans 
you have the bag really great combined


----------



## Pollie-Jean

more shearling today
( with the strap of the Papier Bucket )


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Air Hobo S


Plus I can confirm SHE’S a DOLL, pretty woman!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Look, who's out today!
> Everyday Tote, S


Such a pretty outfit!  Everything!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Air Hobo S



Wonderful mod shot of this blue beauty— you look great.


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> more shearling today
> ( with the strap of the Papier Bucket )


Show stopper and jaw dropper!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> So beautiful  But this colour confuses me. Here it looks "just" red but in other pics it looks much much darker.
> 
> I know you have a treasure trove of red Bals, jeanstohandbags, how would you describe the difference between Rouge Vif and RT?



Sorry for taking so long, here's the comparison shots I promised


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


>



  



Kendie26 said:


> You BOTH look FABULOUS!! And you’re both killing me with these blues (& grey @ksuromax ...that scarf is my fave of yours (i think!)...just saw your other mods on this new Air Hobo & WOW you are rockin’ it peace!



Thanks K !!! I wish to look more like the model in the sexy dress which i posted 



Pollie-Jean said:


> I love your jeans
> you have the bag really great combined



Thanks PJ !!! And guess what?? The jeans is at least 12 year old!!! It's my favorite pair & can't seems to find another "perfect fit" like her 



aalinne_72 said:


> Plus I can confirm SHE’S a DOLL, pretty woman!!



Aw ....... ......... thank you sweetie ......... 



Iamminda said:


> Wonderful mod shot of this blue beauty— you look great.



Thank you dearie


----------



## peacebabe

We are bag twin for this too!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> more shearling today
> ( with the strap of the Papier Bucket )


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jeanstohandbags said:


> Sorry for taking so long, here's the comparison shots I promised
> View attachment 3881259
> View attachment 3881260


That was well worth waiting for!  And thank you for remembering me amongst all these posts and fantastic bags. To my inexperienced eye these two seem to be of a similar berry (darker red) shade, for ex compared to 2011 Coquelicot which is maybe not orangey but not  berry at all.

I saw that a Rouge Vif City in excellent condition was sold on Fashionphile not that long ago. Lucky lucky person who scored it. Such a beautiful red


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3881395


Our scarf & tote Queen!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Our scarf & tote Queen!


 thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3881395



Looking lovely K.  You never run out of beautiful looks


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Looking lovely K.  You never run out of beautiful looks


Thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## ksuromax

Riding shotgun on the last day before swap


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Thanks PJ !!! And guess what?? The jeans is at least 12 year old!!! It's my favorite pair & can't seems to find another "perfect fit" like her


Wow,
I would watch it like my eyeball 
Wash and fit are just great !!
It is almost impossible to find the perfect jeans
...


----------



## striveforluxury

Phiomega said:


> My black beauty is out today... great for days when I feel like carrying something cool but do not want to attract too much attention...
> View attachment 3878977
> 
> The charm is actually a Voltus V bracelet, a gift from my brother as memento or our childhood memory - we both love this Japanese robot cartoon series [emoji12]. It was too big and too masculine to be worn as bracelet, but I think it kinda work as a unique (or weird) bag charm...



I LOVE THIS!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Riding shotgun on the last day before swap


THIS is an awesome pic showing the true beauty of your new bag Babe!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> THIS is an awesome pic showing the true beauty of your new bag Babe!!


Thank you, Dearest Kendie!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I found another strap for my city


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> I found another strap for my city


Very nice


----------



## Phiomega

Pollie-Jean said:


> I found another strap for my city



So cute!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> I found another strap for my city


What a cool strap!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> I found another strap for my city


Looks GREAT!!!! This is another 1 of my fave’s of yours....love that pebbly texture!


----------



## StefaniJoy

jeanstohandbags said:


> Sorry for taking so long, here's the comparison shots I promised
> View attachment 3881259
> View attachment 3881260



OMG those REDS are gorgeous!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## kerryisntreal

[emoji112] Evergreen. 

On the train to my parents' for the weekend. Looks less saturated in these pics.  IRL is really quite... Green. [emoji854]


----------



## peacebabe

This is so cool ! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> I found another strap for my city


----------



## jeanstohandbags

kerryisntreal said:


> [emoji112] Evergreen.
> 
> On the train to my parents' for the weekend. Looks less saturated in these pics.  IRL is really quite... Green. [emoji854]
> 
> View attachment 3882993
> 
> View attachment 3882994



I've always loved this colour (& Sapin & Pine) though have never had any of them, this one is beautiful & in the Work too, lucky!


----------



## Iamminda

kerryisntreal said:


> [emoji112] Evergreen.
> 
> On the train to my parents' for the weekend. Looks less saturated in these pics.  IRL is really quite... Green. [emoji854]
> 
> View attachment 3882993
> 
> View attachment 3882994


This color is very pretty.


----------



## StefaniJoy

kerryisntreal said:


> [emoji112] Evergreen.
> 
> On the train to my parents' for the weekend. Looks less saturated in these pics.  IRL is really quite... Green. [emoji854]
> 
> View attachment 3882993
> 
> View attachment 3882994



That’s a beautiful green! Perfect for the holiday season [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Phiomega

kerryisntreal said:


> [emoji112] Evergreen.
> 
> On the train to my parents' for the weekend. Looks less saturated in these pics.  IRL is really quite... Green. [emoji854]



Love the evergreen!!!! Very Xmas appropriate!


----------



## Phiomega

Pic from Casual Friday.. black beauty is out again!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3883792
> 
> Pic from Casual Friday.. black beauty is out again!


Love your look ! Beautiful jeans


----------



## Sarah03

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3883792
> 
> Pic from Casual Friday.. black beauty is out again!



That's a great bag & I love your outfit- especially your flats! Cute!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3883792
> 
> Pic from Casual Friday.. black beauty is out again!


You look fabulous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3883792
> 
> Pic from Casual Friday.. black beauty is out again!


Your beauty has developed nice slouch!  lovely look, Phi!


----------



## Iamminda

My Red Lipstick Town today.  Please excuse my sloppy look (tee, jeans and hoodie, my “uniform” ).   At least my bag looks good


----------



## Phiomega

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love your look ! Beautiful jeans



Thanks! The jeans is Zara - I love the embroidered flowers!



Sarah03 said:


> That's a great bag & I love your outfit- especially your flats! Cute!!



Thanks and good eye! It’s a silver TB flats... it goes with everything that I wore, and add a touch of glam...



Dextersmom said:


> You look fabulous!!!



Thank you!



ksuromax said:


> Your beauty has developed nice slouch!  lovely look, Phi!



Yes it has! Thank you!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> My Red Lipstick Town today.  Please excuse my sloppy look (tee, jeans and hoodie, my “uniform” ).   At least my bag looks good



Wow, beautiful  ....lol sloppy look (except for the bag) is me everyday...


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> My Red Lipstick Town today.  Please excuse my sloppy look (tee, jeans and hoodie, my “uniform” ).   At least my bag looks good


She is a treat for the eyes!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Relax casual look is the best !!! This is the 2nd Town i've seen from you  



Iamminda said:


> My Red Lipstick Town today.  Please excuse my sloppy look (tee, jeans and hoodie, my “uniform” ).   At least my bag looks good


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly .   I really like the Town style the best.  



jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, beautiful  ....lol sloppy look (except for the bag) is me everyday...





ksuromax said:


> She is a treat for the eyes!!!





peacebabe said:


> Relax casual look is the best !!! This is the 2nd Town i've seen from you


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3883792
> 
> Pic from Casual Friday.. black beauty is out again!


Beautiful mod & like others, those jeans are AMAZING!! Love your black Bag too of course!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> My Red Lipstick Town today.  Please excuse my sloppy look (tee, jeans and hoodie, my “uniform” ).   At least my bag looks good


YAY woman! Work it!! The Town style looks perfect on you & i now see why it’s 1 of (if not your top)favorite style. That color is ridiculously amazing!! Thanks for sharing her sweet iamminda!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> YAY woman! Work it!! The Town style looks perfect on you & i now see why it’s 1 of (if not your top)favorite style. That color is ridiculously amazing!! Thanks for sharing her sweet iamminda!


Thanks dear K.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> My Red Lipstick Town today.  Please excuse my sloppy look (tee, jeans and hoodie, my “uniform” ).   At least my bag looks good





kerryisntreal said:


> [emoji112] Evergreen.
> 
> On the train to my parents' for the weekend. Looks less saturated in these pics.  IRL is really quite... Green. [emoji854]
> 
> View attachment 3882993
> 
> View attachment 3882994


Gorgeous green!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3883792
> 
> Pic from Casual Friday.. black beauty is out again!


Lovely outfit, lovely bag


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> My Red Lipstick Town today.  Please excuse my sloppy look (tee, jeans and hoodie, my “uniform” ).   At least my bag looks good


It's the thing with Moto Bals, they go with everything and instantly transform any, what I prefer to call "less is more" outfit , to something special. Please don't be hard on yourself Iamminda  Between this gorgeous Red Lipstick Town and your black one with the gold/silver details (I don't remember the name!) you've got every occasion covered


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful mod & like others, those jeans are AMAZING!! Love your black Bag too of course!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely outfit, lovely bag



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's the thing with Moto Bals, they go with everything and instantly transform any, what I prefer to call "less is more" outfit , to something special. Please don't be hard on yourself Iamminda  Between this gorgeous Red Lipstick Town and your black one with the gold/silver details (I don't remember the name!) you've got every occasion covered


Thanks SGCW .  You are right — a nice Bbag can definitely spruce up a casual/sloppy outfit.   I wouldn’t mind getting another black Town (with RH].


----------



## peacebabe

This is the perfect bag to wear either when i'm gonna get wet (due to Zumba) or when rainy days. Love the fact that it's stress free!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> This is the perfect bag to wear either when i'm gonna get wet (due to Zumba) or when rainy days. Love the fact that it's stress free!


I love this picture — you look so cute.  What a great bag and I absolutely love that giant Pom.


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> This is the perfect bag to wear either when i'm gonna get wet (due to Zumba) or when rainy days. Love the fact that it's stress free!


Fiiiuuuuuu Fiiiiuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Iamminda said:


> My Red Lipstick Town today.  Please excuse my sloppy look (tee, jeans and hoodie, my “uniform” ).   At least my bag looks good



Beautiful bag!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> This is the perfect bag to wear either when i'm gonna get wet (due to Zumba) or when rainy days. Love the fact that it's stress free!


There she goes again, looking effortlessly chic & sweet!! Such a cute tote peace & pardon if this is weird (or whatever!) but your figure is so beautiful & graceful, like a dancer/ballerina


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> Beautiful bag!! [emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks kindly SJ


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> My Red Lipstick Town today.  Please excuse my sloppy look (tee, jeans and hoodie, my “uniform” ).   At least my bag looks good


I love it!! I have also been using a red bag the last few days.  Perfect for the season and dresses up and adds cheer to any outfit.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I love it!! I have also been using a red bag the last few days.  Perfect for the season and dresses up and adds cheer to any outfit.


Thanks DM.  I saw the pic of your gorgeous red bag and sandals


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> This is the perfect bag to wear either when i'm gonna get wet (due to Zumba) or when rainy days. Love the fact that it's stress free!


So effortlessly cool!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks DM.  I saw the pic of your gorgeous red bag and sandals


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks sweetie ...... your compliment never fail to make my day (life too perhaps!!) 

Ballerina im not, am a Zumba instructor  ...... I hardly wear anything without " 2 holes "  . Im always more of a tomboy for the bottom half of me! . 



Kendie26 said:


> There she goes again, looking effortlessly chic & sweet!! Such a cute tote peace & pardon if this is weird (or whatever!) but your figure is so beautiful & graceful, like a dancer/ballerina


----------



## Kendie26

The other day I added a different long/ crossbody strap but sadly it drove me crazy wearing it[emoji854][emoji23]but still love my black City (09)


----------



## peacebabe

What an awesome leather for a 09 ! If you didn't say, i would have guessed it's from 07! 



Kendie26 said:


> The other day I added a different long/ crossbody strap but sadly it drove me crazy wearing it[emoji854][emoji23]but still love my black City (09)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887218


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> The other day I added a different long/ crossbody strap but sadly it drove me crazy wearing it[emoji854][emoji23]but still love my black City (09)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887218



OMG can I please tell you again how much I love the wrinkles on this amazing black City of yours Kendie! 
PS:  And I agree with peace, this is not like any of my 2009 bags, looks 2007 (or early 2008)!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> What an awesome leather for a 09 ! If you didn't say, i would have guessed it's from 07!





jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG can I please tell you again how much I love the wrinkles on this amazing black City of yours Kendie!
> PS:  And I agree with peace, this is not like any of my 2009 bags, looks 2007 (or early 2008)!


Kindest thanks to you both sweet Lovelies & i humbly agree w/ you! I’ve never seen a Bal in real life that has this veining & it really does resemble an 05 or 07 leather. Go figure!! I just got super lucky w/ this one


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> The other day I added a different long/ crossbody strap but sadly it drove me crazy wearing it[emoji854][emoji23]but still love my black City (09)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887218


this puddle of leather is phenomenal!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> The other day I added a different long/ crossbody strap but sadly it drove me crazy wearing it[emoji854][emoji23]but still love my black City (09)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887218



This is truly a spectacular black Bal.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> this puddle of leather is phenomenal!!!!





Iamminda said:


> This is truly a spectacular black Bal.


Merci my beauties!!


----------



## ksuromax

City in chevre


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> City in chevre


You look beautiful as always dearest K!!
& Happy Thanksgiving holiday to all who celebrate today!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Happy Thanksgiving to the dear Bal ladies (and gents)! Heading to my in-laws with ‘09 Charbon Envelope Clutch today!


----------



## ksuromax

I have some strange bug/fluke and cannot see any pictures, thus cannot admire all your beauties in full, my dearest Bal friends  
But i am sending you all my best wishes for the TG and    have a nice celebration!!!


----------



## pjrufus

ksuromax said:


> I have some strange bug/fluke and cannot see any pictures, thus cannot admire all your beauties in full, my dearest Bal friends
> But i am sending you all my best wishes for the TG and    have a nice celebration!!!



It’s not just you, seems to be a site issue. There’s a thread in Feedback about it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I can't see pics either!  Now, how am I going to get my daily Bal bag pic feast?!


----------



## blushes_pink

My companion for the day, the red Hip


----------



## ksuromax

City and 2 G12 bracelets


----------



## Kendie26

blushes_pink said:


> My companion for the day, the red Hip


STUNNER!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> City and 2 G12 bracelets


Sadly can’t see your pic my sweet but no doubt it’s gorgeous! I saw Vlad was made aware of issue in separate thread but it’s just weird how we can see some pics (ie-i see the pretty red hip from blushes_pink right above your post, but NOT yours


----------



## alla.miss

Some pictures I see, some not.. 
Anyhow happy TG holidays to all tpfers and bal lovers and of course to their families and beloved ones!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

blushes_pink said:


> My companion for the day, the red Hip


I still can't see some uploaded pics, I saw your pic earlier but now I can't 

Anyway, it's a gorgeous bag! And to add that the original City as well as the Metal Edge are what really good design is all about (to me), you may have to be a bit in the know but it's instantly recognisable without all of the branding fanfare.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> City and 2 G12 bracelets


Gorgeous, and what I wrote to blushes_pink goes for you too, dear ksuromax. You're wearing a classic


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gorgeous, and what I wrote to blushes_pink goes for you too, dear ksuromax. You're wearing a classic


Merci, Cherie


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> The other day I added a different long/ crossbody strap but sadly it drove me crazy wearing it[emoji854][emoji23]but still love my black City (09)



So smooshy!!! Love black Bals [emoji177]


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> City and 2 G12 bracelets



I really really love the iridescent hardware with classic black calf (I think I said this every time I see your pic with this bag) [emoji177] [emoji175] [emoji177]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> I really really love the iridescent hardware with classic black calf (I think I said this every time I see your pic with this bag) [emoji177] [emoji175] [emoji177]


Thank you, Dearest Phi  
It's chevre tho....


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Dearest Phi
> It's chevre tho....



I seemed to always get my leather wrong in Bal forum... so much to learn! [emoji33][emoji38]

Got my small city Chocolate brown ME out yesterday but did not take pic unfortunately...


----------



## Iamminda

Inspired by Kendie’s and Phiomega’s Black City,  I pulled out my 05 gal today.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Kendie’s and Phiomega’s Black City,  I pulled out my 05 gal today.



Absolutely gorgeous!!!! So beautifully wrinkly &  amazing 05 leather too - perfection!


----------



## Antigone

Going to carry this one today. Photographed with my mom's knees showing through her ripped jeans and iced gems biscuit.


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> Going to carry this one today. Photographed with my mom's knees showing through her ripped jeans and iced gems biscuit.


This is lovely with the rose gold hardware.


----------



## peacebabe

Gosh ..... should i pull out mine too ?? 

I'm never into City ....... yet my "A" tag black City is one of those "just in case i wanna use" bag . On top of that, it seems to be the "pat on the shoulder", when someone post their gorgeous 05, and i can say "I have one too!" 





Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Kendie’s and Phiomega’s Black City,  I pulled out my 05 gal today.


----------



## Iamminda

jeanstohandbags said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!! So beautifully wrinkly &  amazing 05 leather too - perfection!


Thanks very much


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Gosh ..... should i pull out mine too ??
> 
> I'm never into City ....... yet my "A" tag black City is one of those "just in case i wanna use" bag . On top of that, it seems to be the "pat on the shoulder", when someone post their gorgeous 05, and i can say "I have one too!"



Yes please —we would love to see your A bag.   It’s fun to be in the “Z” or “A” club (lol).   I forget to use mine sometimes     because it is quite special to me — but then I see a pic here and I am like “I should take mine out”.


----------



## peacebabe

Cool !!! Having a 05 Black City is like having a trophy 



Iamminda said:


> Yes please —we would love to see your A bag.   It’s fun to be in the “Z” or “A” club (lol).   I forget to use mine sometimes     because it is quite special to me — but then I see a pic here and I am like “I should take mine out”.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Kendie’s and Phiomega’s Black City,  I pulled out my 05 gal today.


 HOT DIGGITY DOG girlfriend!!! Thanks for posting your PERFECT black beauty...a rare gem indeed or as @peacebabe says a true TROPHY!! Biggest love to both your bag & YOU (especially you!!)


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Gosh ..... should i pull out mine too ??
> 
> I'm never into City ....... yet my "A" tag black City is one of those "just in case i wanna use" bag . On top of that, it seems to be the "pat on the shoulder", when someone post their gorgeous 05, and i can say "I have one too!"


Whip it out woman!! We should be “yelling” at you for hiding her!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Kendie’s and Phiomega’s Black City,  I pulled out my 05 gal today.


I love it!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Kendie’s and Phiomega’s Black City,  I pulled out my 05 gal today.


She is a perfection!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> HOT DIGGITY DOG girlfriend!!! Thanks for posting your PERFECT black beauty...a rare gem indeed or as @peacebabe says a true TROPHY!! Biggest love to both your bag & YOU (especially you!!)





Dextersmom said:


> I love it!!!





ksuromax said:


> She is a perfection!!



Thanks very much my lovelies


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Kendie’s and Phiomega’s Black City,  I pulled out my 05 gal today.



High five [emoji1316].... hello sister! Lovely gal!


----------



## Phiomega

Antigone said:


> Going to carry this one today. Photographed with my mom's knees showing through her ripped jeans and iced gems biscuit.



Black bal with GHW and ripped jeans! They are made for cool tough girls [emoji41]...


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> High five [emoji1316].... hello sister! Lovely gal!


Thanks for your inspiring mod shots


----------



## Hotmumma

Riding shotgun! My fave 2012 Black Work. Ridiculously gorgeous [emoji173]️


----------



## Phiomega

Hotmumma said:


> Riding shotgun! My fave 2012 Black Work. Ridiculously gorgeous [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890775



Lovely puddle of black... feeling like singing Rihanna’s “work work work work work...”


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks to all her "twin siblings", this "A tag granny" finally see some light today !!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Thanks to all her "twin siblings", this "A tag granny" finally see some light today !!!


 I LOVE this bag!  How gorgeous! Lucky lucky you, Peacebabe.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> Thanks to all her "twin siblings", this "A tag granny" finally see some light today !!!



Wow peace, such a luscious looking black City 'A' tag....I think the 'A' stands for amazing


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Thanks to all her "twin siblings", this "A tag granny" finally see some light today !!!



This is indeed an absolutely amazing beauty!!!   Such beautiful leather and luscious blackness.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Thanks to all her "twin siblings", this "A tag granny" finally see some light today !!!


Stunning and head-turning!!!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Thanks to all her "twin siblings", this "A tag granny" finally see some light today !!!


Beautiful!


----------



## peacebabe

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I LOVE this bag!  How gorgeous! Lucky lucky you, Peacebabe.



Thank you sweetie 



jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow peace, such a luscious looking black City 'A' tag....I think the 'A' stands for amazing



What a nice description for this "A" !!! Thank you 



Iamminda said:


> This is indeed an absolutely amazing beauty!!!   Such beautiful leather and luscious blackness.



Thanks sweetie ..... May i know if yours a "Z" tag? As i noticed the leather is different.



ksuromax said:


> Stunning and head-turning!!!





muchstuff said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you buddies !!!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Thanks sweetie ..... May i know if yours a "Z" tag? As i noticed the leather is different.



Yes, mine is “Z”.  I like your “A” a lot (maybe a little more than my “Z”).


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks Iamminda ..... yours wrinkly stunning too ! 



Iamminda said:


> Yes, mine is “Z”.  I like your “A” a lot (maybe a little more than my “Z”).


----------



## Phiomega

My black beauty is out again with Burbie... decided to wear my TB silver shoes today as holiday season approaches... perfect with black Bal and bejeweled bear!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> My black beauty is out again with Burbie... decided to wear my TB silver shoes today as holiday season approaches... perfect with black Bal and bejeweled bear!
> View attachment 3893943


It looks great with your silver shoes!    Just an all around wonderful bag!


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> It looks great with your silver shoes!    Just an all around wonderful bag!



Thanks! All around wonderful bag indeed! I carry this everywhere from work, travel with family, weekend with kids, etc...


----------



## LostInBal

Today this new to me Black old courier ladie, couldn’t resist this leather


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Today this new to me Black old courier ladie, couldn’t resist this leather


AMAZING leather!Congrats aalinne!! Um, are we (@ksuromax )allowed to remind/request again nicely a mod of those killer floral dock martens?!! (Unless you posted & i missed it) I’m pretty jealous of them & just want to torture myself seeing them on you!!


----------



## peacebabe

Me TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ........ !!! 



Kendie26 said:


> AMAZING leather!Congrats aalinne!! Um, are we (@ksuromax )allowed to remind/request again nicely a mod of those killer floral dock martens?!! (Unless you posted & i missed it) I’m pretty jealous of them & just want to torture myself seeing them on you!!


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> AMAZING leather!Congrats aalinne!! Um, are we (@ksuromax )allowed to remind/request again nicely a mod of those killer floral dock martens?!! (Unless you posted & i missed it) I’m pretty jealous of them & just want to torture myself seeing them on you!!





peacebabe said:


> Me TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ........ !!!



I will, I will..  with both versions, knee and ankle!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Today this new to me Black old courier ladie, couldn’t resist this leather



What gorgeous leather.  It looks really good on you (saw pics on the other thread).  Yes please, like to see your Doc M please


----------



## Phiomega

aalinne_72 said:


> Today this new to me Black old courier ladie, couldn’t resist this leather



This leather looks so buttery!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Busy top needs a black bag... and a black Bal brings good edgy touch to a formal outfit! I love my black beauty....


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3898846
> 
> Busy top needs a black bag... and a black Bal brings good edgy touch to a formal outfit! I love my black beauty....


And so do we  The top looks like it'd go really well with your Rouge Brique City as well.


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3898846
> 
> Busy top needs a black bag... and a black Bal brings good edgy touch to a formal outfit! I love my black beauty....


So beautiful!!


----------



## Phiomega

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> And so do we  The top looks like it'd go really well with your Rouge Brique City as well.



Thank you! Yes, I actually almost use my Rogue Brique! but I chose the black one this time because I am staying overnight in the city and black matches my other outfit...



ksuromax said:


> So beautiful!!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3898846
> 
> Busy top needs a black bag... and a black Bal brings good edgy touch to a formal outfit! I love my black beauty....


Looking very lovely.


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3898846
> 
> Busy top needs a black bag... and a black Bal brings good edgy touch to a formal outfit! I love my black beauty....



It looks great with your top.  And I really like that necklace.


----------



## Phiomega

Dextersmom said:


> Looking very lovely.



Thank you!



Iamminda said:


> It looks great with your top.  And I really like that necklace.



Thanks! The necklace is actually a silver brooch! People usually wear it here as part of traditional outfit called kebaya. I added it for accent to my busy batik top.


----------



## peacebabe

Good weather to bring my blue "drum" out !!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Good weather to bring my blue "drum" out !!


More mod shots please!


----------



## peacebabe

My "twin sister" is doing a much better job than me !!! 



muchstuff said:


> More mod shots please!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> My "twin sister" is doing a much better job than me !!!


Hah, we want YOU!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Will try to find a nice, quiet toilet or lift to do it ~~ 



muchstuff said:


> Hah, we want YOU!!!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Will try to find a nice, quiet toilet or lift to do it ~~


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Good weather to bring my blue "drum" out !!



Beautiful bag!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Good weather to bring my blue "drum" out !!


This blue is such a beautiful shade   I too would love mod pics


----------



## peacebabe

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag!!



Thank you !!! 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This blue is such a beautiful shade   I too would love mod pics



Thanks sweetie !!! There is a MOD pic in #20254


----------



## Phiomega

I love it when a restaurant thoughtfully provides a bag stool... I think I am spoiled!


----------



## Loveheart

Haven’t posted here for a long time! Lovely to see all these beautiful Bals being shown to the outside world. 

Today it’s PomPom day. Look at this puddle !


----------



## viewwing

peacebabe said:


> Will try to find a nice, quiet toilet or lift to do it ~~


That's gonna be hard where u are.


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> AMAZING leather!Congrats aalinne!! Um, are we (@ksuromax )allowed to remind/request again nicely a mod of those killer floral dock martens?!! (Unless you posted & i missed it) I’m pretty jealous of them & just want to torture myself seeing them on you!!





Iamminda said:


> What gorgeous leather.  It looks really good on you (saw pics on the other thread).  Yes please, like to see your Doc M please



@peacebabe

It’s not a recent pic but this me with floral ankle Martens!. Will post more when I have time including my knee floral..


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Will try to find a nice, quiet toilet or lift to do it ~~


Peace, you're hilarious!!!  your baby deserves a better background!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> @peacebabe
> 
> It’s not a recent pic but this me with floral ankle Martens!. Will post more when I have time including my knee floral..


----------



## Pinkie*

ksuromax said:


> They say an apple a day is good for you?? I can't agree more!!


Love your style


----------



## ksuromax

Pinkie* said:


> Love your style


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> @peacebabe
> 
> It’s not a recent pic but this me with floral ankle Martens!. Will post more when I have time including my knee floral..


They look fantastic.  You have a great style.


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> My "twin sister" is doing a much better job than me !!!


 Your “twin” has nothin’ on you beauty peace (NO offense to her obviously....she’s quite lovely) but she’s not a famed Bal gal like you.....your Blue is just the bomb Diggity!!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3899904
> 
> 
> I love it when a restaurant thoughtfully provides a bag stool... I think I am spoiled!





Loveheart said:


> Haven’t posted here for a long time! Lovely to see all these beautiful Bals being shown to the outside world.
> 
> Today it’s PomPom day. Look at this puddle !
> 
> View attachment 3899931


You take such lovely pics of your Bals @Phiomega (diggin the avatar too!)
So fun seeing that sweet puddle Pom @Loveheart  have missed you & hope life is treating you well!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> @peacebabe
> 
> It’s not a recent pic but this me with floral ankle Martens!. Will post more when I have time including my knee floral..


WAY, WAY WAY too cute & cool for words!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Beautiful babe !!! You looks so cool! 

Love your "relax" look ! 



aalinne_72 said:


> @peacebabe
> 
> It’s not a recent pic but this me with floral ankle Martens!. Will post more when I have time including my knee floral..


----------



## peacebabe

Aw ..... thank you sweetie for your kind words .....

 



Kendie26 said:


> Your “twin” has nothin’ on you beauty peace (NO offense to her obviously....she’s quite lovely) but she’s not a famed Bal gal like you.....your Blue is just the bomb Diggity!!


----------



## LostInBal

Most gorgeous Blue Balenciaga has ever produced!
04 DT


----------



## peacebabe

OMG ...... this is so  ......... and the condition ........ 

Does it looks like Outremer or Electric Blue ??



aalinne_72 said:


> Most gorgeous Blue Balenciaga has ever produced!
> 04 DT


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> OMG ...... this is so  ......... and the condition ........
> 
> Does it looks like Outremer or Electric Blue ??


Thanks dear “C”!
Dun know because never had neither of them!. But I just can say it’s kind a magic shade, hypnotic!!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Most gorgeous Blue Balenciaga has ever produced!
> 04 DT


    OMG i am DYING w/ happy jealousy!! Are you freaking kidding me!!!!! WHERE on earth do you find these gems! This rivals my dear @ksuromax Blue Roi First that I am obsessed with. Would love to see yours & hers side-by-side. CONGRATS on this most SPECTACULAR beauty!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> Most gorgeous Blue Balenciaga has ever produced!
> 04 DT


I can't see it!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Most gorgeous Blue Balenciaga has ever produced!
> 04 DT


this is one stunning lady!!!!  absolutely stellar!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> OMG i am DYING w/ happy jealousy!! Are you freaking kidding me!!!!! WHERE on earth do you find these gems! This rivals my dear @ksuromax Blue Roi First that I am obsessed with. Would love to see yours & hers side-by-side. CONGRATS on this most SPECTACULAR beauty!


mine is Outremer


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> OMG i am DYING w/ happy jealousy!! Are you freaking kidding me!!!!! WHERE on earth do you find these gems! This rivals my dear @ksuromax Blue Roi First that I am obsessed with. Would love to see yours & hers side-by-side. CONGRATS on this most SPECTACULAR beauty!


You’re always so kind.. thank you so much!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> mine is Outremer


Sorry babe i do know that ...  i just struggle keeping different brand names (chanel, Celine, Bal) straight when it comes to pretty bright blues!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Most gorgeous Blue Balenciaga has ever produced!
> 04 DT



Indeed absolutely gorgeous!!!   Wow.


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I can't see it!


I couldn’t see it on the iPad but could see it on my phone.   Try another device — it is major eye candy


----------



## Phiomega

Loveheart said:


> Haven’t posted here for a long time! Lovely to see all these beautiful Bals being shown to the outside world.
> 
> Today it’s PomPom day. Look at this puddle !



So cute and cool at the same time! I wish Bal makes pompom again...



aalinne_72 said:


> Most gorgeous Blue Balenciaga has ever produced!
> 04 DT



What a bright energizing blue.... Made me want to take my new blue out...


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Most gorgeous Blue Balenciaga has ever produced!
> 04 DT


Why is the pic not working for me? 

EDIT not on my phone either


----------



## peacebabe

Because it may be to "dangerous" if you see it ??? 



muchstuff said:


> Why is the pic not working for me?
> 
> EDIT not on my phone either


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Because it may be to "dangerous" if you see it ???


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Why is the pic not working for me?
> 
> EDIT not on my phone either


I’m afraid we’ve all same trouble..it may be a software issue on the website 

It’s the 04 DT First ph!


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Because it may be to "dangerous" if you see it ???


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Because it may be to "dangerous" if you see it ???


Haha good 1 peace! And SOOOOOO true! That blue is burned on my brainLucky, LUCKY & well deserved @aalinne_72


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> I’m afraid we’ve all same trouble..it may be a software issue on the website
> 
> It’s the 04 DT First ph!


I've only ever seen this colour once, I hope the technical issues get fixed soon here...congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> I've only ever seen this colour once, I hope the technical issues get fixed soon here...congrats!


Just prepare yourself to faint when you see it girl, so may be best to be sitting down!!!!  It’s a total “HOLY COOKIES” (ala @ksuromax ) times a million...that dear @aalinne_72 scored a mega watt WINNER!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Just prepare yourself to faint when you see it girl, so may be best to be sitting down!!!!  It’s a total “HOLY COOKIES” (ala @ksuromax ) times a million...that dear @aalinne_72 scored a mega watt WINNER!


And it's in pristine condition!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> And it's in pristine condition!!!


I know!!! I am soooooooo jealous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I know!!! I am soooooooo jealous!!!


Tell me about it!!! I'd kill for this bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Tell me about it!!! I'd kill for this bag!!


You might have to kill me first to get it.....I called it first!! Hahahahaha


----------



## Magayon_ako

Day out with my Rouge Cerise ..... have a great weekend y'all!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Magayon_ako said:


> Day out with my Rouge Cerise ..... have a great weekend y'all!!!
> View attachment 3903182


I really like this color.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You might have to kill me first to get it.....I called it first!! Hahahahaha


I'll be missing you, dearly


----------



## peacebabe

You guys are so FUNNY !!! 



Kendie26 said:


> You might have to kill me first to get it.....I called it first!! Hahahahaha


----------



## Magayon_ako

Iamminda said:


> I really like this color.


Thank you!  [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Magayon_ako said:


> Day out with my Rouge Cerise ..... have a great weekend y'all!!!
> View attachment 3903182


Picture perfection


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I'll be missing you, dearly


HA, omg I LOVE you, you so crack me up!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> HA, omg I LOVE you, you so crack me up!!!!


----------



## MAGJES

Magayon_ako said:


> Day out with my Rouge Cerise ..... have a great weekend y'all!!!
> View attachment 3903182


I love this color!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Shopping at ikea for the boyfriend's apartment! Lots of mirrors for Bal selfies and showing off my new Day


----------



## pzammie

In Miami Beach for Art Basel [emoji7]
Bleu Lazuli City


----------



## Phiomega

pzammie said:


> In Miami Beach for Art Basel [emoji7]
> Bleu Lazuli City


Love how the blue works with the green chair! Lovely bag!


----------



## Phiomega

Rogue Brique again for a white shirt black pants combo... and red G-shock plus BV knot bracelet to give even more red accents...


----------



## Iamminda

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Shopping at ikea for the boyfriend's apartment! Lots of mirrors for Bal selfies and showing off my new Day



Beautiful debut!!!  Ikea is such a fun place to shop/look around — I can spend hours there.


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> In Miami Beach for Art Basel [emoji7]
> Bleu Lazuli City
> View attachment 3904160
> 
> View attachment 3904162


Bleu Lazuli is such a beautiful blue!!   And you always look great with your Bbags


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> Rogue Brique again for a white shirt black pants combo... and red G-shock plus BV knot bracelet to give even more red accents...
> View attachment 3904303



I feel like this is such a great versatile red!!  Lovely!


----------



## TexasPPU

These are nice


----------



## peacebabe

For a second, i actually thought you were @maxxout !!! (both of you share almost the same stylish hairstyle ) Only realized my "mistake" after seeing your name  (Never see maxxout real face before. She always just showing her beautiful glorious lock!)

You sure rocking well with your Bleu Lazuli !!! 



pzammie said:


> In Miami Beach for Art Basel [emoji7]
> Bleu Lazuli City
> View attachment 3904160
> 
> View attachment 3904162


----------



## pzammie

Iamminda said:


> Bleu Lazuli is such a beautiful blue!!   And you always look great with your Bbags





peacebabe said:


> For a second, i actually thought you were @maxxout !!! (both of you share almost the same stylish hairstyle ) Only realized my "mistake" after seeing your name  (Never see maxxout real face before. She always just showing her beautiful glorious lock!)
> 
> You sure rocking well with your Bleu Lazuli !!!



Thanks girls!  I do enjoy this Bleu Lazuli. And I was prob a year late to the party. [emoji7][emoji170]


----------



## pzammie

Phiomega said:


> Love how the blue works with the green chair! Lovely bag!



Thanks Phiomega!  I actually love that chair!  They came in all diff vibrant colors[emoji172]


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> In Miami Beach for Art Basel [emoji7]
> Bleu Lazuli City
> View attachment 3904160
> 
> View attachment 3904162


Gosh!!! Such a a happy colour!!!


----------



## Kendie26

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Shopping at ikea for the boyfriend's apartment! Lots of mirrors for Bal selfies and showing off my new Day


Looks totally AWESOME on you...love your ensemble!!!


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> In Miami Beach for Art Basel [emoji7]
> Bleu Lazuli City
> View attachment 3904160
> 
> View attachment 3904162


Major WOWZERS!!!You always rock your Bals flawlessly!


----------



## Kendie26

My Work bag was a total hit w/ my work partners kitty!! She loved it (sadly my dear cat is not so accommodating w/ purse pics!)


----------



## pzammie

Kendie26 said:


> Major WOWZERS!!!You always rock your Bals flawlessly!



Thanks Kendie[emoji7]


----------



## pzammie

Makes me wanna go straight to ‍♀️


----------



## pzammie

Yoga!!!‍♀️


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> My Work bag was a total hit w/ my work partners kitty!! She loved it (sadly my dear cat is not so accommodating w/ purse pics!)



Absolutely adorable - bag & kitteh!


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> I feel like this is such a great versatile red!!  Lovely!



Yes it is very versatile. I used it straight from weekend to work yesterday. I love that the red is very deep but not too bright - had to be in a rather conservative setting yesterday and she fits!


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> My Work bag was a total hit w/ my work partners kitty!! She loved it (sadly my dear cat is not so accommodating w/ purse pics!)



I love the beautiful blacks in this forum... @Kendie, I can totally understand the kitty, the bag is so cool that I would do the same thing if I was him/her [emoji16]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My Work bag was a total hit w/ my work partners kitty!! She loved it (sadly my dear cat is not so accommodating w/ purse pics!)


Super duper cute pic!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My Work bag was a total hit w/ my work partners kitty!! She loved it (sadly my dear cat is not so accommodating w/ purse pics!)


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kendie26 said:


> My Work bag was a total hit w/ my work partners kitty!! She loved it (sadly my dear cat is not so accommodating w/ purse pics!)



SO CUTE!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Such a cutie kitty pie !!! She can sleep in the work bag or you can carry her around in it 




Kendie26 said:


> My Work bag was a total hit w/ my work partners kitty!! She loved it (sadly my dear cat is not so accommodating w/ purse pics!)


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> Absolutely adorable - bag & kitteh!





Phiomega said:


> I love the beautiful blacks in this forum... @Kendie, I can totally understand the kitty, the bag is so cool that I would do the same thing if I was him/her [emoji16]





Iamminda said:


> Super duper cute pic!





Dextersmom said:


>





Yoshi1296 said:


> SO CUTE!!!





peacebabe said:


> Such a cutie kitty pie !!! She can sleep in the work bag or you can carry her around in it


Ha, that sweet kitty was in heaven rolling all around my Bal! I almost wanted to leave it there for her (again, not my kitty...my colleagues kitty) Clearly she has great taste!hugs to y’all!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my cuddle bag


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pzammie said:


> In Miami Beach for Art Basel [emoji7]
> Bleu Lazuli City
> View attachment 3904160
> 
> View attachment 3904162



Great shots  You're looking beautiful , pzammi !
Tell us about Art Basel !!


----------



## pzammie

Pollie-Jean said:


> Great shots  You're looking beautiful , pzammi !
> Tell us about Art Basel !!



Ahhhh!  Art Basel was amazing!  So much art from all over the [emoji289] 
Here’s my Bleu Lazuli City as Beach bag!


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> my cuddle bag


I love this bag sooooo much!


----------



## Pinkie*

Pollie-Jean said:


> my cuddle bag


Love it


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Ahhhh!  Art Basel was amazing!  So much art from all over the [emoji289]
> Here’s my Bleu Lazuli City as Beach bag!
> View attachment 3905992


You are one gorgeous gal P.  Your swimwear and City are phenomenal!


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> Ahhhh!  Art Basel was amazing!  So much art from all over the [emoji289]
> Here’s my Bleu Lazuli City as Beach bag!
> View attachment 3905992


OMG woman you are just way too cute/pretty for words!! What a PHENOMENAL pic!!!!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Pollie-Jean said:


> my cuddle bag



Ohhh.... How soft it looks!!! A cuddle bag indeed!


----------



## pzammie

Iamminda said:


> You are one gorgeous gal P.  Your swimwear and City are phenomenal!





Kendie26 said:


> OMG woman you are just way too cute/pretty for words!! What a PHENOMENAL pic!!!!!!



Omg!!!  U girls r tooooo nice!  Tks tks tks[emoji8]


----------



## H’sKisses

Brought Ms. Cumin out to play today!


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> Ahhhh!  Art Basel was amazing!  So much art from all over the [emoji289]
> Here’s my Bleu Lazuli City as Beach bag!
> View attachment 3905992


Lovely!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Brought Ms. Cumin out to play today!
> View attachment 3906734


I have always LOVED this color!!!


----------



## LostInBal

pzammie said:


> Ahhhh!  Art Basel was amazing!  So much art from all over the [emoji289]
> Here’s my Bleu Lazuli City as Beach bag!
> View attachment 3905992


Amazing photo! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My Work bag was a total hit w/ my work partners kitty!! She loved it (sadly my dear cat is not so accommodating w/ purse pics!)


Aawww!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> Omg!!!  U girls r tooooo nice!  Tks tks tks[emoji8]


Stunning blue!!! makes me smile every time i see her!!


----------



## Kendie26

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Brought Ms. Cumin out to play today!
> View attachment 3906734


Bravo!!  LOVE cumin color!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Aawww!!!!


She’s a super sweet kitty...how is your kitty lately?


----------



## Iamminda

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Brought Ms. Cumin out to play today!
> View attachment 3906734


What a beautiful cozy color!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> She’s a super sweet kitty...how is your kitty lately?


 Thank you, very sweet of you to ask, all three are well, living happy kitty life


----------



## ksuromax

Too late to ETA my previous post, here's my GG, 'tough' cat's life


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Too late to ETA my previous post, here's my GG, 'tough' cat's life


What a darling little beauty!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> What a darling little beauty!!!


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

My Everyday tote is 'in actions' today


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My Everyday tote is 'in actions' today


Looks SO great on you woman!! Those colors& your sweet kitty(1of3)curled up in a ball is adorable.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Looks SO great on you woman!! Those colors& your sweet kitty(1of3)curled up in a ball is adorable.


thanks, Love!  
when he stretches out, he is like a water hose.... endless!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> My Everyday tote is 'in actions' today


Such a pretty dress and tote!  Looking lovely K.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty dress and tote!  Looking lovely K.


thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> My Everyday tote is 'in actions' today


Such a pretty dress and bag combo!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Such a pretty dress and bag combo!!


thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Im sorry K ....... But this time ....... your lovely dress is "killing" me more than your Bal !!! 



ksuromax said:


> My Everyday tote is 'in actions' today


----------



## peacebabe

Tube Hobo / convertible messenger bag. So glad to have the lift ALL BY MYSELF ~~~


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Im sorry K ....... But this time ....... your lovely dress is "killing" me more than your Bal !!!


thank you, Hun! you're too sweet!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Tube Hobo / convertible messenger bag. So glad to have the lift ALL BY MYSELF ~~~


bella!!!


----------



## peacebabe

OMG ....... She is a DARLING !!! 

The pinkish ear, nose & outline of the mouth matches the ginger colored body so well 

Like it or not, i just saved the pic into my PC !!! 



ksuromax said:


> Too late to ETA my previous post, here's my GG, 'tough' cat's life


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> OMG ....... She is a DARLING !!!
> 
> The pinkish ear, nose & outline of the mouth matches the ginger colored body so well
> 
> Like it or not, i just saved the pic into my PC !!!


it's him, a male  
and this is another male puffball, sleeping in my bed when he thinks I don't see him


----------



## peacebabe

HE is a pretty boy then ! 

And what a lovely furry ball . Looks like a bigger version of my pompom charm! 



ksuromax said:


> it's him, a male
> and this is another male puffball, sleeping in my bed when he thinks I don't see him


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> HE is a pretty boy then !
> 
> And what a lovely furry ball . Looks like a bigger version of my pompom charm!


Indeed!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Tube Hobo / convertible messenger bag. So glad to have the lift ALL BY MYSELF ~~~


What a beautiful picture of you with your new bag.  I like your top too (love the color combo).


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Tube Hobo / convertible messenger bag. So glad to have the lift ALL BY MYSELF ~~~


OK I need this bag...great pic my dear!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you sweetie!! It's "virgin" outing for both Tube & Top ! 



Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful picture of you with your new bag.  I like your top too (love the color combo).


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks buddy !!!  

Im pretty sure you will love it with the awesome leather + since you are shoulder carrying lover like me. Bonus is convertible to messenger when needed . Strap is thick so it doesn't "cut" the shoulder & very comfy too



muchstuff said:


> OK I need this bag...great pic my dear!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Thanks buddy !!!
> 
> Im pretty sure you will love it with the awesome leather + since you are shoulder carrying lover like me. Bonus is convertible to messenger when needed . Strap is thick so it doesn't "cut" the shoulder & very comfy too


I need to research this, it's really grabbed my attention! I need to be rich , I can't support my handbag lifestyle...


----------



## peacebabe

Wait for the right one / time. I got really lucky with mine! Good thing to get those "unpopular" style is the price can get quite attractive 



muchstuff said:


> I need to research this, it's really grabbed my attention! I need to be rich , I can't support my handbag lifestyle...


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Tube Hobo / convertible messenger bag. So glad to have the lift ALL BY MYSELF ~~~


Looks GREAT on you peace...but ALL Bals do! I’m not familiar w/ this particular style but it looks tailor made for you & your lovely figure!


----------



## H’sKisses

peacebabe said:


> Thanks buddy !!!
> 
> Im pretty sure you will love it with the awesome leather + since you are shoulder carrying lover like me. Bonus is convertible to messenger when needed . Strap is thick so it doesn't "cut" the shoulder & very comfy too



I’m all about crossbody bags these days, need the hands free for the baby!


----------



## pzammie

2015 Bleu Lazuli again!![emoji7]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

pzammie said:


> 2015 Bleu Lazuli again!![emoji7]
> View attachment 3908570


Glorious blue


----------



## Yoshi1296

Dashing through the snow...with a Framboise Porte Monnaie!!![emoji300]️[emoji944]☃️


----------



## LostInBal

pzammie said:


> 2015 Bleu Lazuli again!![emoji7]
> View attachment 3908570


Oh.. lovely!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Night out with work buddies and my 01 Black fb First!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Night out with work buddies and my 01 Black fb First!



Wow, such a beauty!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, such a beauty!


I’m too old for parties!!
Me and Sarah


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> I’m too old for parties!!
> Me and Sarah


Never too old for parties out of bounds    Too tired, yeah, maybe


----------



## LostInBal

Meanwhile in Barcelona...


----------



## Yoshi1296

aalinne_72 said:


> Night out with work buddies and my 01 Black fb First!



Wow an OG Bal!!! Really nice!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

ksuromax said:


> it's him, a male
> and this is another male puffball, sleeping in my bed when he thinks I don't see him



Aww so fluffy!!



pzammie said:


> 2015 Bleu Lazuli again!![emoji7]
> View attachment 3908570



such a GORGEOUS blue!!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

As my perfect new Bals are escaping me right now, I'm concentrating on home improvement. And there's always a way to include a Bal


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> As my perfect new Bals are escaping me right now, I'm concentrating on home improvement. And there's always a way to include a Bal
> View attachment 3908779


We don’t get to see this beauty very often!!  Have fun with your home
Improvement projects.


----------



## Phiomega

pzammie said:


> 2015 Bleu Lazuli again!![emoji7]


I love everything in this pic... the sand, the nude sandals, the blue Bal, with the city in the background...


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> As my perfect new Bals are escaping me right now, I'm concentrating on home improvement. And there's always a way to include a Bal
> View attachment 3908779


I so much love  classic black moto City look 
And yours is perfection!!!


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> 2015 Bleu Lazuli again!![emoji7]
> View attachment 3908570


omg, this picture deserves to be on the cover of a magazine!!!! Fab shot!!!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Night out with work buddies and my 01 Black fb First!


This old lady rocks!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> I’m too old for parties!!
> Me and Sarah


Wow, 2 glorious beauties!!!Love this pic!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> We don’t get to see this beauty very often!!  Have fun with your home
> Improvement projects.


I just don't feel I have enough Bals or other bags to make it interesting unless the surroundings are pic worthy   but thank you for appreciating when I try.

Speaking of depriving tPF from Bal beauties, Iamminda  I would love more pics of yours because you have some real treasures


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> I so much love  classic black moto City look
> And yours is perfection!!!


Thank you sweetheart, with all the gorgeous City:s here, you are too kind  But I do think I had some luck finding it because I haven't seen one like this again since buying it. 

But then I'm quite the fussy Bal buyer


----------



## pzammie

ksuromax said:


> omg, this picture deserves to be on the cover of a magazine!!!! Fab shot!!!





Phiomega said:


> I love everything in this pic... the sand, the nude sandals, the blue Bal, with the city in the background...





Yoshi1296 said:


> Aww so fluffy!!
> 
> 
> 
> such a GORGEOUS blue!!!!





aalinne_72 said:


> Oh.. lovely!!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Glorious blue



Thanks so much Girls!  Merry [emoji319][emoji8]


----------



## Antigone

Today


----------



## Kendie26

Antigone said:


> Today


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Have used my black City the last 2 days (this was the pic i was referring to @SomethingGoodCanWork when you posted your stunning, artistic Bal on chair!!) I often put my “bag of the day” on this chair (aka “purse throne”) before i leave the house.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Have used my black City the last 2 days (this was the pic i was referring to @SomethingGoodCanWork when you posted your stunning, artistic Bal on chair!!) I often put my “bag of the day” on this chair (aka “purse throne”) before i leave the house.


holy cookies!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Have used my black City the last 2 days (this was the pic i was referring to @SomethingGoodCanWork when you posted your stunning, artistic Bal on chair!!) I often put my “bag of the day” on this chair (aka “purse throne”) before i leave the house.


Love your gorgeous City and your throne!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Have used my black City the last 2 days (this was the pic i was referring to @SomethingGoodCanWork when you posted your stunning, artistic Bal on chair!!) I often put my “bag of the day” on this chair (aka “purse throne”) before i leave the house.


A splendid throne fit for a Bal 2005 queen   Thank you, Kendie


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Have used my black City the last 2 days (this was the pic i was referring to @SomethingGoodCanWork when you posted your stunning, artistic Bal on chair!!) I often put my “bag of the day” on this chair (aka “purse throne”) before i leave the house.


I love this Bal and your purse throne (funny I used the term “throne” on the other thread before I saw this post — great minds think alike ).


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> holy cookies!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Love your gorgeous City and your throne!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> A splendid throne fit for a Bal 2005 queen   Thank you, Kendie





Iamminda said:


> I love this Bal and your purse throne (funny I used the term “throne” on the other thread before I saw this post — great minds think alike ).


Kindest thanks to all my sweetest Bal gal pals!! Xoxo


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kendie26 said:


> Have used my black City the last 2 days (this was the pic i was referring to @SomethingGoodCanWork when you posted your stunning, artistic Bal on chair!!) I often put my “bag of the day” on this chair (aka “purse throne”) before i leave the house.



You bag and the chair are both beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

Yoshi1296 said:


> You bag and the chair are both beautiful!


Warmest Thanks dear Yoshi...i appreciate it!!


----------



## Phiomega

Love the lighting and black background for my black beauty today!


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3911318
> 
> Love the lighting and black background for my black beauty today!


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3911318
> 
> Love the lighting and black background for my black beauty today!


Great picture of your black beauty!


----------



## peacebabe

Gorgeous duo 



aalinne_72 said:


> I’m too old for parties!!
> Me and Sarah


----------



## peacebabe

It will looks much better if the gorgeous puddle is sitting on the Queen's lap ! 



Kendie26 said:


> Have used my black City the last 2 days (this was the pic i was referring to @SomethingGoodCanWork when you posted your stunning, artistic Bal on chair!!) I often put my “bag of the day” on this chair (aka “purse throne”) before i leave the house.


----------



## peacebabe

Casual day with Milky Way Messenger.  Getting hook with cross body nowadays


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Casual day with Milky Way Messenger.  Getting hook with cross body nowadays



 You know , I love this bag


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Casual day with Milky Way Messenger.  Getting hook with cross body nowadays



Such a beautiful bag — the gorgeous black with lovely silver hardware.  Also really like that charm (I forget the name — planet?  love that rainbow zipper].


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Casual day with Milky Way Messenger.  Getting hook with cross body nowadays


I! So! Love! It!!!  
one of the most beautiful finishes!!


----------



## ksuromax

Red Day today


----------



## peacebabe

Oh yes !! And you are the "culprit" who inspired me to buy it ! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> You know , I love this bag


----------



## peacebabe

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful bag — the gorgeous black with lovely silver hardware.  Also really like that charm (I forget the name — planet?  love that rainbow zipper].



Thanks Iamminda, yes, i think it's original name is Planet Pod



ksuromax said:


> I! So! Love! It!!!
> one of the most beautiful finishes!!



Thanks Ksuromax! Milky Way's leather has the most intrigue look. Before i got mine, my friend tried to explain to me saying that it's very smooth & silky which was hard for me to comprehend as it looks "rough" to me ..... Until i got hold of it


----------



## peacebabe

Im sure it's a lovely day for you with your lovely DAY ! 



ksuromax said:


> Red Day today


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Im sure it's a lovely day for you with your lovely DAY !


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Red Day today


SOOOOO pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Casual day with Milky Way Messenger.  Getting hook with cross body nowadays


HUGE HUGE fan...(my sweetest Papier lover/ pal!). I always was so intrigued w/ Milky Way but sadly never saw 1 in person to purchase...this pic is absolutely AMAZING!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

on my lunch break


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Thanks Iamminda, yes, i think it's original name is Planet Pod
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ksuromax! Milky Way's leather has the most intrigue look. Before i got mine, my friend tried to explain to me saying that it's very smooth & silky which was hard for me to comprehend as it looks "rough" to me ..... Until i got hold of it


Planet/Bobbie!


----------



## ParisAmour

Black Metallic Edge Town


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> on my lunch break


So much red gorgeousness


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> on my lunch break


I love this red!!!


----------



## ksuromax

ParisAmour said:


> Black Metallic Edge Town


uber cute!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ParisAmour said:


> Black Metallic Edge Town


What a lovely bag!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Oh yes !! And you are the "culprit" who inspired me to buy it !



guilty on all counts


----------



## Phiomega

Dextersmom said:


> GORGEOUS!!!





Iamminda said:


> Great picture of your black beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> on my lunch break



Oohhh..... I love your ‘lunch break’!!! The Red day, the wallet and the scarf! Btw where is the food?


----------



## Kendie26

ParisAmour said:


> Black Metallic Edge Town


Major


----------



## ParisAmour

ksuromax said:


> uber cute!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ParisAmour

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely bag!


Thank you! I just got it not that long ago


----------



## ParisAmour

Kendie26 said:


> Major


Thanks love!!! I adore it. I thought the town might be too small but now I want another one!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Red Day today


 Lovely!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Oohhh..... I love your ‘lunch break’!!! The Red day, the wallet and the scarf! Btw where is the food?


thank you  
it's in the safest place


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks sweetie pie !!! I never get to see it IRL before purchase too. But the curiosity wins over my logic 



Kendie26 said:


> HUGE HUGE fan...(my sweetest Papier lover/ pal!). I always was so intrigued w/ Milky Way but sadly never saw 1 in person to purchase...this pic is absolutely AMAZING!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

We are partner in the Papier Crime !!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> guilty on all counts


----------



## peacebabe

Another "handsfree" day with Air Hobo S


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Another "handsfree" day with Air Hobo S


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Another "handsfree" day with Air Hobo S


That looks so cool ! Love the color


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my new baby of course


----------



## ksuromax

same red Day


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Another "handsfree" day with Air Hobo S


Too cute for words!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> same red Day


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies !!! NM online now has really attractive offer for this bag! Grab it if you like 




aalinne_72 said:


>





Pollie-Jean said:


> That looks so cool ! Love the color





Dextersmom said:


> Too cute for words!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Oooooooooooooo it's so stunning !!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> my new baby of course


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> on my lunch break



[emoji173]️ I love the Day so much, even though I have to dig to find anything! [emoji13]


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> [emoji173]️ I love the Day so much, even though I have to dig to find anything! [emoji13]


i have 2 pouches and a mu case, the key and the phone are in the zipped pocket, no digging, hassle-free lovely bag for me


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i have 2 pouches and a mu case, the key and the phone are in the zipped pocket, no digging, hassle-free lovely bag for me


That's what I do as well, a wallet and a couple of pouches for all of the small stuff. Larger items like hand cream, sunnies, are fine on their own. Keys and phone in that wonderful front pocket ...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> That's what I do as well, a wallet and a couple of pouches for all of the small stuff. Larger items like hand cream, sunnies, are fine on their own. Keys and phone in that wonderful front pocket ...


smart minds think alike


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> smart minds think alike


It also gives me the opportunity to use my Bal M/U bags, they're great inside the Day bags!


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> i have 2 pouches and a mu case, the key and the phone are in the zipped pocket, no digging, hassle-free lovely bag for me



I have pouches plus a purse organizer, I think I need to ditch the organizer and stick to pouches with a bag this deep...


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I have pouches plus a purse organizer, I think I need to ditch the organizer and stick to pouches with a bag this deep...


Yeah, totally wrong shape for an organizer IMHO.


----------



## Indiana

Papier Plate Bucket Bag.. Christmas present to me from me..


----------



## Iamminda

Indiana said:


> Papier Plate Bucket Bag.. Christmas present to me from me..


That is beautiful!!  What a great Christmas gift


----------



## chowlover2

Indiana said:


> Papier Plate Bucket Bag.. Christmas present to me from me..


I love that! Great present!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Indiana said:


> Papier Plate Bucket Bag.. Christmas present to me from me..



This is a lovely bag, leather looks yummy too!


----------



## Indiana

Thanks everyone!  I thought I might be losing a bit of Bal love over the last while but this one has sucked me right back in..


----------



## ksuromax

Indiana said:


> Papier Plate Bucket Bag.. Christmas present to me from me..


leather looks dreamy!!   
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Indiana said:


> Papier Plate Bucket Bag.. Christmas present to me from me..


Woohoo...this bag has GREAT style & love the Papier line! Big Congrats!


----------



## muchstuff

Indiana said:


> Papier Plate Bucket Bag.. Christmas present to me from me..


I sold my drop bucket but have had an eye on this style as it looks a little smaller and closer to the body...a mod shot if you have the time please!


----------



## Indiana

muchstuff said:


> I sold my drop bucket but have had an eye on this style as it looks a little smaller and closer to the body...a mod shot if you have the time please!



Ooh Muchstuff, a mod shot??  That's puttin' it up to me!!.. but I'll see what I can do one of these days, just for you..


----------



## StefaniJoy

Taking my VIOLET city out today! Happy holidays to all the Bal ladies [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> Taking my VIOLET city out today! Happy holidays to all the Bal ladies [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914857



This color is stunning!   Enjoy your holidays with this beauty!


----------



## H’sKisses

StefaniJoy said:


> Taking my VIOLET city out today! Happy holidays to all the Bal ladies [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914857



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

StefaniJoy said:


> Taking my VIOLET city out today! Happy holidays to all the Bal ladies [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914857


such a beauty!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

StefaniJoy said:


> Taking my VIOLET city out today! Happy holidays to all the Bal ladies [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914857


Gorgeous


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> I sold my drop bucket but have had an eye on this style as it looks a little smaller and closer to the body...a mod shot if you have the time please!


I love this style ! This bag is so easy to wear and very practical 
I have to wear mine again


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> Taking my VIOLET city out today! Happy holidays to all the Bal ladies [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914857


OMG to-die-for  THAT is 1 hell-of-a City in the most special color...Awesome pic


----------



## Kendie26

Quick & extra special Merry Christmas wish to all of you sweetest Bal pals that are celebrating today (or any other holiday you may be celebrating this time of year) Thank you for always putting a smile on my face all year long. Love to all of you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Merry Christmas and happy Monday to the sweetest people/subforum in all TPF!!! Hope you're having a great day!! Today's OOTD with my raisin Day, on the way to Christmas dinner with friends!


----------



## Iamminda

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Merry Christmas and happy Monday to the sweetest people/subforum in all TPF!!! Hope you're having a great day!! Today's OOTD with my raisin Day, on the way to Christmas dinner with friends!



Love your outfit especially that cute top.  Glad you are enjoying your lovely Day.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Phiomega

Merry Christmas Bal friends!!!! Have been carrying my Bleu Prusse for Christmas night, Christmas lunch and Christmas celebration.... have a joyful holiday and may the joy of Christmas will your heart!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3915657
> 
> Merry Christmas Bal friends!!!! Have been carrying my Bleu Prusse for Christmas night, Christmas lunch and Christmas celebration.... have a joyful holiday and may the joy of Christmas will your heart!


Your dress and your new Bbag are lovely!!  What a wonderful look for your Christmas celebration.


----------



## ksuromax

Hope, my Bal mates have had a lovely celebration, I am wishing you all peace and joy and hope 2018 will be kind to all of us! 
happy boxing day  from my 2007 oldie Tomato Work!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Hope, my Bal mates have had a lovely celebration, I am wishing you all peace and joy and hope 2018 will be kind to all of us!
> happy boxing day  from my 2007 oldie Tomato Work!!!


Haven’t seen this red beauty in awhile—look at that leather.  I really like the snowflake charms.  Happy Boxing Day to you K


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Haven’t seen this red beauty in awhile—look at that leather.  I really like the snowflake charms.  Happy Boxing Day to you K


----------



## Kendie26

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Merry Christmas and happy Monday to the sweetest people/subforum in all TPF!!! Hope you're having a great day!! Today's OOTD with my raisin Day, on the way to Christmas dinner with friends!


You look AWESOME!!! Love color raisin & it looks fabulous against your pretty pink top!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3915657
> 
> Merry Christmas Bal friends!!!! Have been carrying my Bleu Prusse for Christmas night, Christmas lunch and Christmas celebration.... have a joyful holiday and may the joy of Christmas will your heart!


This one might be my very fave of yours Phiomega...THAT blue is smashing/amazing!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Hope, my Bal mates have had a lovely celebration, I am wishing you all peace and joy and hope 2018 will be kind to all of us!
> happy boxing day  from my 2007 oldie Tomato Work!!!


You are so creative my LoveBug dearest! Loved how you had this pretty charm bracelet on your BV Pillow & now your Work! Super Duper CHIC, as you always are!


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> Your dress and your new Bbag are lovely!!  What a wonderful look for your Christmas celebration.





Kendie26 said:


> This one might be my very fave of yours Phiomega...THAT blue is smashing/amazing!



Thank you Lamminda and Kendie26! I carried it for Christmas Eve, Christmas lunch, and Christmas celebration... 

@Kendie26 - I am a bit late in joining the blue gang and like you said, the blue is smashing!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You are so creative my LoveBug dearest! Loved how you had this pretty charm bracelet on your BV Pillow & now your Work! Super Duper CHIC, as you always are!


right back at you, still can't stop thinking of your gentle gold shimmering cardi you wore recently! really chic and elegant!


----------



## alla.miss

merry christmas to all bal lovers and tpfers! and happy oncoming NY!
festive photo of my little poochie for you 
enjoy holidays!


----------



## peacebabe

Used to have the exact same bag as yours!! Always love Papier's leather! 



Indiana said:


> Papier Plate Bucket Bag.. Christmas present to me from me..


----------



## peacebabe

Much, i used to own this but sold it as it's too big for me! 



muchstuff said:


> I sold my drop bucket but have had an eye on this style as it looks a little smaller and closer to the body...a mod shot if you have the time please!


----------



## peacebabe

What a lovely Day !

 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Merry Christmas and happy Monday to the sweetest people/subforum in all TPF!!! Hope you're having a great day!! Today's OOTD with my raisin Day, on the way to Christmas dinner with friends!


----------



## peacebabe

Hope you had a wonderful Xmas with your Xmas edition Bal 



ksuromax said:


> Hope, my Bal mates have had a lovely celebration, I am wishing you all peace and joy and hope 2018 will be kind to all of us!
> happy boxing day  from my 2007 oldie Tomato Work!!!


----------



## Indiana

peacebabe said:


> Used to have the exact same bag as yours!! Always love Papier's leather!


Awwwh Peace!  Hope I manage to hang on to mine!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> right back at you, still can't stop thinking of your gentle gold shimmering cardi you wore recently! really chic and elegant!


Aw thanks darlin.....that Cardi was so inexpensive & on sale.....if you have Ann Taylor Loft near you (?) that’s where i got it if you had interest in hunting one down.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

alla.miss said:


> merry christmas to all bal lovers and tpfers! and happy oncoming NY!
> festive photo of my little poochie for you
> enjoy holidays!
> View attachment 3916020




Same to you, alla.miss!


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love this style ! This bag is so easy to wear and very practical
> I have to wear mine again


Ohhhhh thanks for the pics, I want...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Much, i used to own this but sold it as it's too big for me!


Bigger than the drop bucket? It looks smaller?


----------



## peacebabe

It is bigger when expended especially with the drawstring & side zip. Even when the sides are zipped up, if the drawstring fully open up, i feel it's bigger. The good thing about Drop Bucket is, even if the bag is not stuffed, it still "slouch" nicely. But as for the Plated Bucket, it will just collapse or "cave in" due to the weight of many metal rings holding the drawstring (hope you catch what im trying to say ). It doesn't work for me as i don't usually carry much things.



muchstuff said:


> Bigger than the drop bucket? It looks smaller?


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thanks darlin.....that Cardi was so inexpensive & on sale.....if you have Ann Taylor Loft near you (?) that’s where i got it if you had interest in hunting one down.


gold is not my safe to wear colour, I am a silver girl, but thank you, i'll keep that in mind. 
P.S. the price is irrelevant, the fine taste is what matters


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> merry christmas to all bal lovers and tpfers! and happy oncoming NY!
> festive photo of my little poochie for you
> enjoy holidays!
> View attachment 3916020


Happy New Year and wonderful Christmas!! (I believe, yours is in Jan, too  )


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> It is bigger when expended especially with the drawstring & side zip. Even when the sides are zipped up, if the drawstring fully open up, i feel it's bigger. The good thing about Drop Bucket is, even if the bag is not stuffed, it still "slouch" nicely. But as for the Plated Bucket, it will just collapse or "cave in" due to the weight of many metal rings holding the drawstring (hope you catch what im trying to say ). It doesn't work for me as i don't usually carry much things.


You and I have very similar taste, thank you!


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year and wonderful Christmas!! (I believe, yours is in Jan, too  )



Yep, in January [emoji16] do you celebrate both? doubled presents


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Yep, in January [emoji16] do you celebrate both? doubled presents


yup, first with friends, second with the family  the more, the better


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> gold is not my safe to wear colour, I am a silver girl, but thank you, i'll keep that in mind.
> P.S. the price is irrelevant, the fine taste is what matters


Hey, hey girlfriend...me again....so it is actually silver/grey! Perhaps the color didn’t come thru accurately....just took this pic in outdoor natural light so hopefully you can see that’s its’ predominantly grey/silver with super duper TINY gold flecks....just wanted to mention in case you had an interest!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hey, hey girlfriend...me again....so it is actually silver/grey! Perhaps the color didn’t come thru accurately....just took this pic in outdoor natural light so hopefully you can see that’s its’ predominantly grey/silver with super duper TINY gold flecks....just wanted to mention in case you had an interest!


cool!  
looks very NY/winter-y


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> cool!
> looks very NY/winter-y


----------



## Phiomega

Bleu Prusse under the sunlight...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3917171
> 
> Bleu Prusse under the sunlight...



Wow gorgeous!!


----------



## Sarah03

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3917171
> 
> Bleu Prusse under the sunlight...



This bag is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3917171
> 
> Bleu Prusse under the sunlight...


stunning!!!


----------



## ksuromax

my oldie goodie Work in Tomato, chevre 2007


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> my oldie goodie Work in Tomato, chevre 2007


Love this scarf with this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy New Year to all the wonderful people here on this Bal subforum!!!  (Picture taken today in the hotel lobby when no one was around, lol).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year to all the wonderful people here on this Bal subforum!!!  (Picture taken today in the hotel lobby when no one was around, lol).


Happy New Year, dearest Iamminda!!!  i  want to hug and pet this beauty!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> my oldie goodie Work in Tomato, chevre 2007



Beautiful Tomato!  You've just inspired me to dig mine out...


----------



## Phiomega

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow gorgeous!!





Sarah03 said:


> This bag is GORGEOUS!!!!!





ksuromax said:


> stunning!!!



Thank you!!! I really love carrying this with black/white outfit! And the leather is amazing!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year, dearest Iamminda!!!  i  want to hug and pet this beauty!!!


Thanks K .   I feel the same about all your beauties.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year to all the wonderful people here on this Bal subforum!!!  (Picture taken today in the hotel lobby when no one was around, lol).



What a stunning black beauty! Happy New Year!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year to all the wonderful people here on this Bal subforum!!!  (Picture taken today in the hotel lobby when no one was around, lol).


Happy New Year, my friend!! Wishing you and your family a lovely trip and have fun shopping with your beautiful Bal. [emoji179] [emoji178] [emoji177] [emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> What a stunning black beauty! Happy New Year!


Thanks kindly


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy New Year, my friend!! Wishing you and your family a lovely trip and have fun shopping with your beautiful Bal. [emoji179] [emoji178] [emoji177] [emoji8]


Thanks so much .   It’s been fun shopping (among other activities).  I even made my first visit into your favorite boutique (but nothing to report on).  Enjoy your break


----------



## peacebabe

I can totally understand ~~~

Happy new year to you TOO !! 



Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year to all the wonderful people here on this Bal subforum!!!  (Picture taken today in the hotel lobby when no one was around, lol).


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> I can totally understand ~~~
> 
> Happy new year to you TOO !!


Thanks peacebabe.  You always take such good mod shots though


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> my oldie goodie Work in Tomato, chevre 2007


Rocking you reds beautiful as always (might not be as beautiful as your red/reddish hair though!)


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year to all the wonderful people here on this Bal subforum!!!  (Picture taken today in the hotel lobby when no one was around, lol).


Aw precious little First...look how purdy!! Gorgeous pic / display...was it a slight adrenaline rush taking a purse pic in public even though no one was around?! Xox


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year to all the wonderful people here on this Bal subforum!!!  (Picture taken today in the hotel lobby when no one was around, lol).





Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year to all the wonderful people here on this Bal subforum!!!  (Picture taken today in the hotel lobby when no one was around, lol).


Happy New Year to you as well, dear Iamminda Hope you are having a lovely time.

Yes, mod pics:ing only for the strong of heart and the truly obsessed. Or the really quick 

Lovely New Year to everybody on the Bal forum and may the new year also bring all of you fabulous new bags and slg


----------



## Loveheart

I'm using my bleu dragee Velo in cold, wet dark London, not really a colour for this season , but I felt like it. Plus it's large enough to use as a pilates class bag/work bag combined

Last work day of 2017!!!! Time flies, Happy New Year all


----------



## ksuromax

last one before I swap


----------



## StefaniJoy

ksuromax said:


> last one before I swap



That is truly stunning! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> last one before I swap


Stunning beauty, k!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly K and SGCW  


Kendie26 said:


> Aw precious little First...look how purdy!! Gorgeous pic / display...was it a slight adrenaline rush taking a purse pic in public even though no one was around?! Xox





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Happy New Year to you as well, dear Iamminda Hope you are having a lovely time.
> 
> Yes, mod pics:ing only for the strong of heart and the truly obsessed. Or the really quick
> 
> Lovely New Year to everybody on the Bal forum and may the new year also bring all of you fabulous new bags and slg


----------



## peacebabe

This beauty with it's decor definitely making the people around feeling the festive merry mood ! 



ksuromax said:


> last one before I swap


----------



## peacebabe

Casual day with my Tool today. Love the fact that i can carry it on the shoulder by the handle. Extra long strap for crossbody. Another truly functional score!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Casual day with my Tool today. Love the fact that i can carry it on the shoulder by the handle. Extra long strap for crossbody. Another truly functional score!


You always look so good in your mod shots.  Thanks for showing me how this bag looks like when worn (and you wear it so beautifully).   Like that pom on it too.


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks for the lovely comment. This bag is very similar to the Pandora which i used to have 



Iamminda said:


> You always look so good in your mod shots.  Thanks for showing me how this bag looks like when worn (and you wear it so beautifully).   Like that pom on it too.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Casual day with my Tool today. Love the fact that i can carry it on the shoulder by the handle. Extra long strap for crossbody. Another truly functional score!


You look fabulous in all your mod pics, peacebabe


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> Thanks for the lovely comment. This bag is very similar to the Pandora which i used to have



I was just going to say that!


----------



## Loveheart

Clutch in bleu obscure ghw. So practical with the strap


----------



## Kendie26

Sunday morning festivities w/ my mini papier zip around...2 pics showing wings/sides out (the Celine lover in me prefers this style)& sides zipped all the way up. It’s 1 of my top 3 favorite Bals ever as the color is so perfect for neutral-loving (some of you may say “boring”) me....w/ Gucci nude wallet being her companion.
Happiest of New Years Eve / 2018 to all!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Kendie26 said:


> Sunday morning festivities w/ my mini papier zip around...2 pics showing wings/sides out (the Celine lover in me prefers this style)& sides zipped all the way up. It’s 1 of my top 3 favorite Bals ever as the color is so perfect for neutral-loving (some of you may say “boring”) me....w/ Gucci nude wallet being her companion.
> Happiest of New Years Eve / 2018 to all!


Haha....your right Kendie26...it does resemble the Celine so much. I never noticed that before. I love it. I am on the hunt for the perfect nude, do you happen to know the name of this glorious "not boring" neutral?

I ONLY wear black/grey/whites(and all of my bags are the same)....so this is going to the wild side for me! Hahaha!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Sunday morning festivities w/ my mini papier zip around...2 pics showing wings/sides out (the Celine lover in me prefers this style)& sides zipped all the way up. It’s 1 of my top 3 favorite Bals ever as the color is so perfect for neutral-loving (some of you may say “boring”) me....w/ Gucci nude wallet being her companion.
> Happiest of New Years Eve / 2018 to all!


Your gorgeous bag definitely deserves to be seated on this throne.  This bag is truly special and your pretty Gucci SLG is a great match.  Happy New Year dear!


----------



## beauxgoris

2004 mystery green classique with pewter hardware


----------



## Kendie26

Mustwork4bags said:


> Haha....your right Kendie26...it does resemble the Celine so much. I never noticed that before. I love it. I am on the hunt for the perfect nude, do you happen to know the name of this glorious "not boring" neutral?
> 
> I ONLY wear black/grey/whites(and all of my bags are the same)....so this is going to the wild side for me! Hahaha!!





Iamminda said:


> Your gorgeous bag definitely deserves to be seated on this throne.  This bag is truly special and your pretty Gucci SLG is a great match.  Happy New Year dear!


Warm Thanks to you both! Haha iamminda, i even think the chair is now saying “only bags/no people” can sit here!!
@Mustwork4bags -thank you & funny you should ask about color name. That was the 1 thing i was “frustrated” with when i bought it. I’m in USA & it was not on the Bal website, i found it on myTheresa website & it shipped in from Germany. The website description did NOT have the color name like Bal usually lists. I even emailed their customer service asking & they replied they were not given any name from Bal. The description online referred to it as taupe-y blush (or something like that) It was a risk for me buying it off of web pics only & not seeing it in person but when it arrived, it was even better than I could wish for. I did just look up my receipt to doublecheck for you &  it has no color name. I do believe this was a limited edition piece (?) If i ever see one again, i’m Happy to message you!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Mustwork4bags said:


> Haha....your right Kendie26...it does resemble the Celine so much. I never noticed that before. I love it. I am on the hunt for the perfect nude, do you happen to know the name of this glorious "not boring" neutral?





Kendie26 said:


> Warm Thanks to you both! Haha iamminda, i even think the chair is now saying “only bags/no people” can sit here!!
> @Mustwork4bags -thank you & funny you should ask about color name. That was the 1 thing i was “frustrated” with when i bought it. I’m in USA & it was not on the Bal website, i found it on myTheresa website & it shipped in from Germany. The website description did NOT have the color name like Bal usually lists. I even emailed their customer service asking & they replied they were not given any name from Bal. The description online referred to it as taupe-y blush (or something like that) It was a risk for me buying it off of web pics only & not seeing it in person but when it arrived, it was even better than I could wish for. I did just look up my receipt to doublecheck for you &  it has no color name. I do believe this was a limited edition piece (?) If i ever see one again, i’m Happy to message you!



Oh Kendie26, your soooo sweet for looking into that! I'm here in the US as well. It is so frustrating when certain sites list it as "beige" I don't understand how hard it is to list the color, we all know Bal puts one on their bags. Lol! I just bought the beige Sahara in a town from the Bal website yesterday, so keeping fingers crossed it's the "right beige" for me. I have purchased 3 beige bal bags and sent them back because the beige colors are just weird this year. Oh how I miss the old colors. One beige had a weird green tint, one had a pink tint and the other too yellow. I've wanted a town for a long time, so I'm hoping this combo works since the town is discontinued. I usually only do dark colored bags but figured I needed at least one light colored one in my wardrobe for good measure. And honestly you wearing this one and doing mod shots of wearing the neutral with a floral dress helped sway me....hahah! Happy New Year! I will let you know if I'm still on the hunt for a neutral


----------



## Kendie26

Mustwork4bags said:


> Oh Kendie26, your soooo sweet for looking into that! I'm here in the US as well. It is so frustrating when certain sites list it as "beige" I don't understand how hard it is to list the color, we all know Bal puts one on their bags. Lol! I just bought the beige Sahara in a town from the Bal website yesterday, so keeping fingers crossed it's the "right beige" for me. I have purchased 3 beige bal bags and sent them back because the beige colors are just weird this year. Oh how I miss the old colors. One beige had a weird green tint, one had a pink tint and the other too yellow. I've wanted a town for a long time, so I'm hoping this combo works since the town is discontinued. I usually only do dark colored bags but figured I needed at least one light colored one in my wardrobe for good measure. And honestly you wearing this one and doing mod shots of wearing the neutral with a floral dress helped sway me....hahah! Happy New Year! I will let you know if I'm still on the hunt for a neutral


Oh woman, i feel you & know exactly what you mean! Beige’s can be tricky. I’ll be saying the beige happy prayer for you that your Beige Sahara is “it!” Will keep a lookout for your post!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Sunday morning festivities w/ my mini papier zip around...2 pics showing wings/sides out (the Celine lover in me prefers this style)& sides zipped all the way up. It’s 1 of my top 3 favorite Bals ever as the color is so perfect for neutral-loving (some of you may say “boring”) me....w/ Gucci nude wallet being her companion.
> Happiest of New Years Eve / 2018 to all!


Very lovely, my friend!! I forgot that you had this Gucci wallet.  I love the look of the leather on this piece.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Very lovely, my friend!! I forgot that you had this Gucci wallet.  I love the look of the leather on this piece.


Thanks so much my gal pal! I’ve also been checking out Gucci for quite a while now. Only have 2 SLGs but they are so cute!  Happiest 2018!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Sunday morning festivities w/ my mini papier zip around...2 pics showing wings/sides out (the Celine lover in me prefers this style)& sides zipped all the way up. It’s 1 of my top 3 favorite Bals ever as the color is so perfect for neutral-loving (some of you may say “boring”) me....w/ Gucci nude wallet being her companion.
> Happiest of New Years Eve / 2018 to all!


 some things you just love, unconditionally, and this bag is one of them


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> some things you just love, unconditionally, and this bag is one of them


Aw, that’s just sooooo sweet....love YOU woman!


----------



## peacebabe

Where is the real  ??? We are still waiting to see the  seated on the chair & the "B-pet" on her lab !!! 





Kendie26 said:


> Sunday morning festivities w/ my mini papier zip around...2 pics showing wings/sides out (the Celine lover in me prefers this style)& sides zipped all the way up. It’s 1 of my top 3 favorite Bals ever as the color is so perfect for neutral-loving (some of you may say “boring”) me....w/ Gucci nude wallet being her companion.
> Happiest of New Years Eve / 2018 to all!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Where is the real  ??? We are still waiting to see the  seated on the chair & the "B-pet" on her lab !!!


 hahaha you crack me up! OK, next time i use my papier i will try that selfie version. Pressure is on (me)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Not a bag but something that I changed my mind about. I bought this card holder last year on eBay, as new. I'd been chasing it in red for months when I found this one in black. This model was all sold out everywhere, so I pounced. It was going to be my daily wallet and I had this idea it'd hold a few coins as well as cards and some notes. When it arrived I loved the look of it but it didn't function as planned. And it was black, as are so many of my bags and slg, and I really would have wanted a red one. So I decided to sell it. But I'm lazy about getting listings together and eBay seems a bit of a pain and I love the moto style so found it difficult to sell. Which was lucky, because now I love this little Bal card holder.

I use it for keeping cards that I don't need to bring with me on a daily basis, and right now, my kids' cards (their cards might get their own sometime). All this to say that I would have really regretted selling this and that sometimes that spark joy feeling actually takes a while. It's not always a 100% sure instant thing.



Find the Ninja within ya  My valiant ninjas fighting for their queen and her precious bag


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Not a bag but something that I changed my mind about. I bought this card holder last year on eBay, as new. I'd been chasing it in red for months when I found this one in black. This model was all sold out everywhere, so I pounced. It was going to be my daily wallet and I had this idea it'd hold a few coins as well as cards and some notes. When it arrived I loved the look of it but it didn't function as planned. And it was black, as are so many of my bags and slg, and I really would have wanted a red one. So I decided to sell it. But I'm lazy about getting listings together and eBay seems a bit of a pain and I love the moto style so found it difficult to sell. Which was lucky, because now I love this little Bal card holder.
> 
> I use it for keeping cards that I don't need to bring with me on a daily basis, and right now, my kids' cards (their cards might get their own sometime). All this to say that I would have really regretted selling this and that sometimes that spark joy feeling actually takes a while. It's not always a 100% sure instant thing.
> View attachment 3925238
> 
> 
> Find the Ninja within ya  My valiant ninjas fighting for their queen and her precious bag
> View attachment 3925242


Adorable!!


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Not a bag but something that I changed my mind about. I bought this card holder last year on eBay, as new. I'd been chasing it in red for months when I found this one in black. This model was all sold out everywhere, so I pounced. It was going to be my daily wallet and I had this idea it'd hold a few coins as well as cards and some notes. When it arrived I loved the look of it but it didn't function as planned. And it was black, as are so many of my bags and slg, and I really would have wanted a red one. So I decided to sell it. But I'm lazy about getting listings together and eBay seems a bit of a pain and I love the moto style so found it difficult to sell. Which was lucky, because now I love this little Bal card holder.
> 
> I use it for keeping cards that I don't need to bring with me on a daily basis, and right now, my kids' cards (their cards might get their own sometime). All this to say that I would have really regretted selling this and that sometimes that spark joy feeling actually takes a while. It's not always a 100% sure instant thing.
> View attachment 3925238
> 
> 
> Find the Ninja within ya  My valiant ninjas fighting for their queen and her precious bag
> View attachment 3925242


This is such a good looking cardholder.  I am glad it worked out.  And I love the idea that sometimes it takes a while for that spark joy feeling to happen — great reminder to us who are on the buy/sell treadmill (lol).  Also cute picture with the toy ninjas.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Not a bag but something that I changed my mind about. I bought this card holder last year on eBay, as new. I'd been chasing it in red for months when I found this one in black. This model was all sold out everywhere, so I pounced. It was going to be my daily wallet and I had this idea it'd hold a few coins as well as cards and some notes. When it arrived I loved the look of it but it didn't function as planned. And it was black, as are so many of my bags and slg, and I really would have wanted a red one. So I decided to sell it. But I'm lazy about getting listings together and eBay seems a bit of a pain and I love the moto style so found it difficult to sell. Which was lucky, because now I love this little Bal card holder.
> 
> I use it for keeping cards that I don't need to bring with me on a daily basis, and right now, my kids' cards (their cards might get their own sometime). All this to say that I would have really regretted selling this and that sometimes that spark joy feeling actually takes a while. It's not always a 100% sure instant thing.
> View attachment 3925238
> 
> 
> Find the Ninja within ya  My valiant ninjas fighting for their queen and her precious bag
> View attachment 3925242


CUUUTE!!!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Weekend uniform with my Bleu Prusse Bal City... always love the torn jeans, white sneakers and Bal combo...


And I like how Prussian blue works with jeans...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Weekend uniform with my Bleu Prusse Bal City... always love the torn jeans, white sneakers and Bal combo...
> View attachment 3925934
> 
> And I like how Prussian blue works with jeans...


  very cool!


----------



## H’sKisses

Phiomega said:


> Weekend uniform with my Bleu Prusse Bal City... always love the torn jeans, white sneakers and Bal combo...
> View attachment 3925934
> 
> And I like how Prussian blue works with jeans...



That leather looks yum!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Weekend uniform with my Bleu Prusse Bal City... always love the torn jeans, white sneakers and Bal combo...
> View attachment 3925934
> 
> And I like how Prussian blue works with jeans...


Too chic for words!!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Not a bag but something that I changed my mind about. I bought this card holder last year on eBay, as new. I'd been chasing it in red for months when I found this one in black. This model was all sold out everywhere, so I pounced. It was going to be my daily wallet and I had this idea it'd hold a few coins as well as cards and some notes. When it arrived I loved the look of it but it didn't function as planned. And it was black, as are so many of my bags and slg, and I really would have wanted a red one. So I decided to sell it. But I'm lazy about getting listings together and eBay seems a bit of a pain and I love the moto style so found it difficult to sell. Which was lucky, because now I love this little Bal card holder.
> 
> I use it for keeping cards that I don't need to bring with me on a daily basis, and right now, my kids' cards (their cards might get their own sometime). All this to say that I would have really regretted selling this and that sometimes that spark joy feeling actually takes a while. It's not always a 100% sure instant thing.
> View attachment 3925238
> 
> 
> Find the Ninja within ya  My valiant ninjas fighting for their queen and her precious bag
> View attachment 3925242


You are ADORABLE....dying LOL at “Find the Ninja within ya”....YES girl YES So glad you are “sparking joy” w/ this sweet card holder now! Spark on Ninja


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> You are ADORABLE....dying LOL at “Find the Ninja within ya”....YES girl YES So glad you are “sparking joy” w/ this sweet card holder now! Spark on Ninja


But you are adorabler!   I can't take credit for finding the ninja within ya, it's from a Lego movie about Lego Ninjas, Ninjago. Where ever I may turn in my home I'm surrounded by some kind of Lego,it's the easiest to grab  

Actually I was inspired by you and peacebabe discussing selfies, queens and thrones earlier . If not an actual selfie  I can at least use props to try and grab some attention among all the fabuloso mod pics and bags/slg pics on here.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> very cool!



Thank you!



Hershey'sKisses said:


> That leather looks yum!



Yes it is really amazing... can’t wait for it to soften a bit!



Kendie26 said:


> Too chic for words!!



Too kind from someone who is so chic herself! Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

Black bal and jeans to let my colorful platform shoes take the center stage today...


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3926666
> 
> Black bal and jeans to let my colorful platform shoes take the center stage today...


I like your beautiful Black City — but I Love those shoes.


----------



## jpark2

I’m finally ready to carry my newly dyed Balenciaga work to work tomorrow


----------



## muchstuff

Blissroads said:


> View attachment 3927689
> 
> I’m finally ready to carry my newly dyed Balenciaga work to work tomorrow


Enjoy!


----------



## boeyshona

My fave Balenciaga: G12 Black City


----------



## peacebabe

+ 1 + 1 !!! 



Iamminda said:


> I like your beautiful Black City — but I Love those shoes.


----------



## boeyshona

Thanks 

Shoes are from Another Sole - a local brand and mad comfy!!! They use real leather!!


----------



## Kendie26

boeyshona said:


> My fave Balenciaga: G12 Black City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927705


You are so pretty & look so pretty in that lovely dress & beautiful CIty!


----------



## boeyshona

Kendie26 said:


> You are so pretty & look so pretty in that lovely dress & beautiful CIty!



Aww I’m flattered thank u!!


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> I like your beautiful Black City — but I Love those shoes.





peacebabe said:


> + 1 + 1 !!!



Thank you! The shoes is Tory Burch... it was love at first sight and I got it for Xmas too - my friend told me that the shoes is ‘so me’ - because I generally dress with neutral outfit, but with a touch of bright color somewhere...

Here is a close up pic:



Ok back to Bal discussion...


----------



## ksuromax

Look who is out today for a spin?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> Look who is out today for a spin?


My favorite  of your beautiful bag collection !


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Look who is out today for a spin?


Yeah, this iridescent beauty is back!   I love love love this one.   What a pretty sweater/scarf too.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Yeah, this iridescent beauty is back!   I love love love this one.   What a pretty sweater/scarf too.


thank you, Darlin'! 
it's my new acquisition,  DH got it for me for Christmas (we are orthodox,  for us it's 7th Jan) when we went to H to exchange the twillie


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Look who is out today for a spin?



I just love this so much!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Look who is out today for a spin?


Making our heads spin beautiful, dear ksuromax  I forgot to mention the other day that I love the black and white striped tee you wore. A black and white tee combines with so many colours and styles. But of course I will say this because I wear them too. Wearing one right now   Not stalking, promise


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Look who is out today for a spin?


I love it!!


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Making our heads spin beautiful, dear ksuromax  I forgot to mention the other day that I love the black and white striped tee you wore. A black and white tee combines with so many colours and styles. But of course I will say this because I wear them too. Wearing one right now   Not stalking, promise


I love black and white tees too (I have long sleeve and short sleeve ones).  I especially love pairing one with a red bag.


----------



## boeyshona

Heh one of my latest mini to my collection


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Making our heads spin beautiful, dear ksuromax  I forgot to mention the other day that I love the black and white striped tee you wore. A black and white tee combines with so many colours and styles. But of course I will say this because I wear them too. Wearing one right now   Not stalking, promise


Thank you heaps, Sweetie  they are so easy to wear!! 


Iamminda said:


> I love black and white tees too (I have long sleeve and short sleeve ones).  I especially love pairing one with a red bag.


me too!! narrow stripes, wide stripes, and so perfect to combine with blue bags as well, very sleepy-in-the-morning-girl friendly


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I forgot to mention the other day that I love the black and white striped tee you wore.



I was thinking the same thing!  

I only wear black, white, pink (sometimes), and black/white tees!


----------



## sydgirl

ksuromax said:


> Look who is out today for a spin?


Big regret not buying that bal!! It's stunning [emoji178]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

boeyshona said:


> Heh one of my latest mini to my collection


Looking very pretty, boeyshona


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Look who is out today for a spin?



Wowza! This is my favorite of yours! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Wowza! This is my favorite of yours! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bazar again 
Sorry , I can't stop taking pics


----------



## peacebabe

Sorry.... I can't stop   

 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Bazar again
> Sorry , I can't stop taking pics


----------



## peacebabe

Another Milky Way day


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bazar again
> Sorry , I can't stop taking pics


  
and we can't have enough of them!!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Another Milky Way day


  1 of my fave’s of yours!!! Major AWESOMENESS-YOU, bag & omg those SHOES!!!!​


----------



## taho

Resting with Velo on park bench after a long walk


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Another Milky Way day


Lovely look peace!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Another Milky Way day


I love this whole look (especially the top and shoes)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Sorry.... I can't stop





ksuromax said:


> and we can't have enough of them!!



You're soo sweet !! 





peacebabe said:


> Another Milky Way day


Love your look


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks girl !!! Really enjoying the Milky Way Messenger & the sneaker does bring more "sparkles" to the plain look 



Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my fave’s of yours!!! Major AWESOMENESS-YOU, bag & omg those SHOES!!!!​


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks sweetie 



Iamminda said:


> I love this whole look (especially the top and shoes)


----------



## peacebabe

Aw .... thanks sweetie. To be frank, i miss seeing your cool red hair, tone arms in your lovely MOD post! Hope to see some cool post of your soon my buddy !!! 

  



muchstuff said:


> Lovely look peace!


----------



## ksuromax

Day


----------



## Antigone

taho said:


> Resting with Velo on park bench after a long walk
> View attachment 3931672



I'm in love with your Velo


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Aw .... thanks sweetie. To be frank, i miss seeing your cool red hair, tone arms in your lovely MOD post! Hope to see some cool post of your soon my buddy !!!





ksuromax said:


> Day


Yesi agree w/ @peacebabe ...we need some @muchstuff mods (i need to see the red hair please ) but until then, at least @ksuromax is showing her gorgeous red hair!I’d really like to know why i don’t have red hair too because my mother does (albeit from a bottle )Love your anthra Day K


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yesi agree w/ @peacebabe ...we need some @muchstuff mods (i need to see the red hair please ) but until then, at least @ksuromax is showing her gorgeous red hair!I’d really like to know why i don’t have red hair too because my mother does (albeit from a bottle )Love your anthra Day K


as far as I remember @muchstuff 's hair is purple 
mine is red, but this vibrant copper shine comes from henna, naturally I am light reddish brown  
thank you, Sweetheart


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> as far as I remember @muchstuff 's hair is purple
> mine is red, but this vibrant copper shine comes from henna, naturally I am light reddish brown
> thank you, Sweetheart


Yes i also recall her fab purple hair but i figured maybe peace saw a mod w/ it red-?
Ha, how does it feel having us all talk about your cool hair @muchstuff


----------



## edzmaya

Just recently got this oldie but goodie.  Wore her today.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Yes i also recall her fab purple hair but i figured maybe peace saw a mod w/ it red-?
> Ha, how does it feel having us all talk about your cool hair @muchstuff


Still purple my friend!


----------



## muchstuff

edzmaya said:


> Just recently got this oldie but goodie.  Wore her today.


Love it!


----------



## ksuromax

edzmaya said:


> Just recently got this oldie but goodie.  Wore her today.


is it Castagna? 
seems it's in good shape  congrats!


----------



## edzmaya

ksuromax said:


> is it Castagna?
> seems it's in good shape  congrats!



Yes it is Castagna.  I was pleased when I got it!  Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Still purple my friend!


Was it ever red ?   Love your purple hair.  In college, I had a few blue streaks (via washable gel) — that’s it.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Day



I quite like your shirt — and everything else


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Was it ever red ?   Love your purple hair.  In college, I had a few blue streaks (via washable gel) — that’s it.


Red many years ago. Also white, the occasional foray into blue and green but they never worked well .


----------



## ksuromax

edzmaya said:


> Yes it is Castagna.  I was pleased when I got it!  Thank you.


Looks great, and yummy!!!  enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I quite like your shirt — and everything else


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Everyday tote, size S


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely as usual. 

This bag is something i wish to try one day ! 



ksuromax said:


> Everyday tote, size S


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Everyday tote, size S


Lovely and functional.


----------



## peacebabe

What's wrong with me?? Chinese New Year mood? Thus kept thinking of the auspicious RED ?? 

YES !!! It's PURPLE !!! My bad ..... My bad.

Since it's purple ...... Im sure the more we love to see !!!   



Kendie26 said:


> Yes i also recall her fab purple hair but i figured maybe peace saw a mod w/ it red-?
> Ha, how does it feel having us all talk about your cool hair @muchstuff





ksuromax said:


> as far as I remember @muchstuff 's hair is purple
> mine is red, but this vibrant copper shine comes from henna, naturally I am light reddish brown
> thank you, Sweetheart


----------



## peacebabe

This is a nice rare one !!!  



edzmaya said:


> Just recently got this oldie but goodie.  Wore her today.


----------



## peacebabe

I just feel that it's not Castagna, do you have the product info paper tag? Or perhaps you took the photo under a warm light?

Don't get me wrong, it's a beautiful color !!!



edzmaya said:


> Yes it is Castagna.  I was pleased when I got it!  Thank you.





ksuromax said:


> is it Castagna?
> seems it's in good shape  congrats!


----------



## peacebabe

I hope i can be as "adventurous" as you!!! I always  seeing others with cool hair color. But i just can't bring myself to do it 



muchstuff said:


> Red many years ago. Also white, the occasional foray into blue and green but they never worked well .


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Everyday tote, size S


You look great K!  Love how your scarves work so well with your wardrobe.


----------



## ksuromax

City today


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> City today


You look fabulous! Excellent taste in music seems to go hand in hand with excellent taste in much more  *\m/>.<\m/  *

Here's some good morning wardrobe inspiration from me and some pretty nifty stylish lads   I know, totally OT but just found it on my computer and got a bit sentimental... but I also think it explains a bit why me preferring the black Bal City to any other bag was a logical wardrobe evolution 


(Opeth)


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look fabulous! Excellent taste in music seems to go hand in hand with excellent taste in much more  *\m/>.<\m/  *
> 
> Here's some good morning wardrobe inspiration from me and some pretty nifty stylish lads   I know, totally OT but just found it on my computer and got a bit sentimental... but I also think it explains a bit why me preferring the black Bal City to any other bag was a logical wardrobe evolution
> View attachment 3936768
> 
> (Opeth)


pretty much my style, this is my hair-do from 1995, never 'done', never styled, but always ready to rock and shake


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> City today


Gorgeous bag and stunning scarf!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous bag and stunning scarf!!


thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look fabulous! Excellent taste in music seems to go hand in hand with excellent taste in much more  *\m/>.<\m/  *
> 
> Here's some good morning wardrobe inspiration from me and some pretty nifty stylish lads   I know, totally OT but just found it on my computer and got a bit sentimental... but I also think it explains a bit why me preferring the black Bal City to any other bag was a logical wardrobe evolution
> View attachment 3936768
> 
> (Opeth)





ksuromax said:


> pretty much my style, this is my hair-do from 1995, never 'done', never styled, but always ready to rock and shake


 ha i am laughing....but i do confess @SomethingGoodCanWork that I’m not sure but is the band Metallica? (Eek if i’m Wrong, I probably am!)....I only guess that cause @ksuromax once had on a Metallica tee (right or has my brain totally stopped functioning?!) Cracking up at your comment & emoji K!


----------



## doni

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bazar again
> Sorry , I can't stop taking pics


Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> City today


My favorite!   I love this one and you are totally rocking it.  You look so stylish.


----------



## Antigone

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bazar again
> Sorry , I can't stop taking pics



This is sooo cool!!!

Also, I could be wrong, but you also have pictures in this lift with Givenchy Pandoras right?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> ha i am laughing....but i do confess @SomethingGoodCanWork that I’m not sure but is the band Metallica? (Eek if i’m Wrong, I probably am!)....I only guess that cause @ksuromax once had on a Metallica tee (right or has my brain totally stopped functioning?!) Cracking up at your comment & emoji K!


Sweetie darling! I can see how one longhair looks just like the next one  And they are all dressed in black to confuse them  more. This band is Opeth, a Swedish metal band that I love, still. If you' don't usually listen to this kind of music, they're on the dark and heavy side but have also made some beautiful ethereal songs that I think can be appreciated also by non-metal lovers. Thank you for patiently taking part in SomethingGood's OT tPF school of metal!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> ha i am laughing....but i do confess @SomethingGoodCanWork that I’m not sure but is the band Metallica? (Eek if i’m Wrong, I probably am!)....I only guess that cause @ksuromax once had on a Metallica tee (right or has my brain totally stopped functioning?!) Cracking up at your comment & emoji K!


I did, Metallica and Iron Maiden, and G'N'Rs 
p.s. no, Darlin', this band is NOT Metallica


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> My favorite!   I love this one and you are totally rocking it.  You look so stylish.


thank you, Sweetheart!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Sweetie darling! I can see how one longhair looks just like the next one  And they are all dressed in black to confuse them  more. This band is Opeth, a Swedish metal band that I love, still. If you' don't usually listen to this kind of music, they're on the dark and heavy side but have also made some beautiful ethereal songs that I think can be appreciated also by non-metal lovers. Thank you for patiently taking part in SomethingGood's OT tPF school of metal!





ksuromax said:


> I did, Metallica and Iron Maiden, and G'N'Rs
> p.s. no, Darlin', this band is NOT Metallica


Ha, well hopefully my music “ignorance” gave you both a chuckle...i was a die-hard alternative (Nirvana, Pearl Jam, etc) but never knew the heavy metal bands. Sorry for characterizing the long hair dudes @SGCW!!! Metallica was the first band that came to mind I guess! Can totally see you rolling your eyes & laughing @ksuromax when you typed your p.s. part to me!!  to you both!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, well hopefully my music “ignorance” gave you both a chuckle...i was a die-hard alternative (Nirvana, Pearl Jam, etc) but never knew the heavy metal bands. Sorry for characterizing the long hair dudes @SGCW!!! Metallica was the first band that came to mind I guess! Can totally see you rolling your eyes & laughing @ksuromax when you typed your p.s. part to me!!  to you both!


not a die-hard fan, but i do have 'smells like ...' on my play list in the car...  
nevah!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> not a die-hard fan, but i do have 'smells like ...' on my play list in the car...
> nevah!!


Good girl  (RIP Mr. Cobain)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

City


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, well hopefully my music “ignorance” gave you both a chuckle...i was a die-hard alternative (Nirvana, Pearl Jam, etc) but never knew the heavy metal bands. Sorry for characterizing the long hair dudes @SGCW!!! Metallica was the first band that came to mind I guess! Can totally see you rolling your eyes & laughing @ksuromax when you typed your p.s. part to me!!  to you both!


Never  a chuckle at you, Kendie! And you're a Chanel wearing grunge girl!!!   I loved Alice In Chains and Soundgarden. Also with talented singers who are missed.


----------



## Phiomega

Pollie-Jean said:


> City



Love the red...


----------



## Phiomega

The black Bal in my office, with the backdrop of the city...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3938522
> 
> 
> The black Bal in my office, with the backdrop of the city...



Wow love this!!


----------



## StylishMD

Metallic Edge Velo. LOVE this bag


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I loved Alice In Chains and Soundgarden. Also with talented singers who are missed.



Very happy to hear that you are a Soundgarden fan SGCW.  I listen to Chris every day & don't see that changing anytime soon, I'm very sad too that he is no longer with us


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3938522
> 
> 
> The black Bal in my office, with the backdrop of the city...





StylishMD said:


> Metallic Edge Velo. LOVE this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938719


2 amazing pics ladies of both of your black Bal beauties..love them both!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jeanstohandbags said:


> Very happy to hear that you are a Soundgarden fan SGCW.  I listen to Chris every day & don't see that changing anytime soon, I'm very sad too that he is no longer with us


Very sad. I was lucky to see them live many years ago. Chris Cornell and Layne Stayley both had such god-given force of nature voices. 

But it's nice to see so many rocker ladies here on the Bal forum!


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> But it's nice to see so many rocker ladies here on the Bal forum!



Rocker ladies represent!

I'm going to see Foo Fighters and Weezer on the 30th!!! Maybe it's the perfect time to wear my Town!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Antigone said:


> Rocker ladies represent!
> 
> I'm going to see Foo Fighters and Weezer on the 30th!!! Maybe it's the perfect time to wear my Town!


Hey Antigone! This just proves again that rock girls naturally gravitate towards Bal moto bags as we "evolve"  I dare you to take a pic of your Town at the concert


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hey Antigone! This just proves again that rock girls naturally gravitate towards Bal moto bags as we "evolve"  I dare you to take a pic of your Town at the concert


 I'm kinda scared to wear it though - it's too pretty and pristine!!!


----------



## taho

Antigone said:


> I'm kinda scared to wear it though - it's too pretty and pristine!!!


But when you do that,  you end up with great memories you spent with your "throw away bags". Before you know  it, they'll be the lesser bags that end up in all the pics  you take.  Use your nice bag and enjoy it


----------



## Antigone

taho said:


> But when you do that,  you end up with great memories you spent with your "throw away bags". Before you know  it, they'll be the lesser bags that end up in all the pics  you take.  Use your nice bag and enjoy it



You're right. I should think of it that way.  I have the tendency to baby my bags and either just carry a backpack or just stuff my hoodie pockets with my wallet and phone!


----------



## beauxgoris

2004 eggplant classique.


----------



## Bunikaria

Wearing my Balenciaga Velo today. An oldie but still a goodie[emoji4]


----------



## Storm702

Antigone said:


> Rocker ladies represent!
> 
> I'm going to see Foo Fighters and Weezer on the 30th!!! Maybe it's the perfect time to wear my Town!



Just don’t wear a sweater! [emoji6]


----------



## Antigone

Storm702 said:


> Just don’t wear a sweater! [emoji6]



Def not! It's summer here!

That said, I scored a ticket to Alanis tomorrow!


----------



## Storm702

Antigone said:


> Def not! It's summer here!
> 
> That said, I scored a ticket to Alanis tomorrow!



It was a poor attempt to reference the Sweater song by Weezer.... “If you want to destroy my sweater”.... [emoji6]


----------



## Antigone

Storm702 said:


> It was a poor attempt to reference the Sweater song by Weezer.... “If you want to destroy my sweater”.... [emoji6]



I will hold this thread as I walk away.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Shearling City


----------



## Phiomega

Bleu Prusse City is out today... wearing dark outfit with white accessories (watch and shoes), need a bright bag to compensate...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Bleu Prusse City is out today... wearing dark outfit with white accessories (watch and shoes), need a bright bag to compensate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942129


Oh, look at her!! She started slouching!!!!


----------



## MAGJES

Carrying this one makes me happy!  Enjoy your Monday!


----------



## Dextersmom

MAGJES said:


> Carrying this one makes me happy!  Enjoy your Monday!


My goodness......this bag is stunning!!!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> Carrying this one makes me happy!  Enjoy your Monday!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Shearling City





Phiomega said:


> Bleu Prusse City is out today... wearing dark outfit with white accessories (watch and shoes), need a bright bag to compensate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942129


3 STUNNERS ladies!!
@MAGJES  is that the Pearly Bronze Hamilton/Holiday Limited edition...i have it in First bag but your color looks exactly like mine...i think we are twins!@Pollie-Jean  Shearling Queen  totally a fave of your kick butt collection! @Phiomega -this color kills mein the best sense...lucky you!


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> 3 STUNNERS ladies!!
> @MAGJES  is that* the Pearly Bronze Hamilton/Holiday Limited edition*...i have it in First bag but your color looks exactly like mine...i think we are twins!@Pollie-Jean  Shearling Queen  totally a fave of your kick butt collection! @Phiomega -this color kills mein the best sense...lucky you!



Yes it is!  This leather is amazing!  I know the First in this color has got to be a unicorn. What a great bag!


----------



## MAGJES

Dextersmom said:


> My goodness......this bag is stunning!!!


Thank you!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

MAGJES said:


> Carrying this one makes me happy!  Enjoy your Monday!



OMG this bag is absolutely gorgeous in the City, I have it in the First!


----------



## roundandround

MAGJES said:


> Carrying this one makes me happy!  Enjoy your Monday!


That's one pretty Bal


----------



## natalia0128

MAGJES said:


> Carrying this one makes me happy!  Enjoy your Monday!


what size is your bag?


----------



## viewwing

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3938522
> 
> 
> The black Bal in my office, with the backdrop of the city...


A wrinkly black Bal is always the absolute best!!


----------



## MAGJES

natalia0128 said:


> what size is your bag?


It is the CIty size.


----------



## MAGJES

I’m hoping to carry this delicious little beauty tomorrow. I’ve had her for a few years but she has not seen the light of day yet. I think it’s time!


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> Carrying this one makes me happy!  Enjoy your Monday!


Drop-dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> I’m hoping to carry this delicious little beauty tomorrow. I’ve had her for a few years but she has not seen the light of day yet. I think it’s time!


she's a beau!!


----------



## Iamminda

MAGJES said:


> I’m hoping to carry this delicious little beauty tomorrow. I’ve had her for a few years but she has not seen the light of day yet. I think it’s time!


This is gorgeous— is this olive?


----------



## MAGJES

ksuromax said:


> she's a beau!!


Thank you!


----------



## MAGJES

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous— is this olive?


Thanks!!   It is Vert Veronese with GGH from F/W 2015


----------



## jeanstohandbags

MAGJES said:


> I’m hoping to carry this delicious little beauty tomorrow. I’ve had her for a few years but she has not seen the light of day yet. I think it’s time!



This is beautiful, love the charm too!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

wool city


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

MAGJES said:


> I’m hoping to carry this delicious little beauty tomorrow. I’ve had her for a few years but she has not seen the light of day yet. I think it’s time!


Lovely combination of hw and green!


----------



## cupcakegirl

my fave...


----------



## Phiomega

MAGJES said:


> I’m hoping to carry this delicious little beauty tomorrow. I’ve had her for a few years but she has not seen the light of day yet. I think it’s time!



I have weakness for this kind of green!!! So gorgeous!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Oh, look at her!! She started slouching!!!!



Yes she started slouching! Am very happy with her...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Yes she started slouching! Am very happy with her...


glad you like it!! I am happy to share the  for my 2 most fave brands


----------



## alla.miss

Thought why wait and took her out today to test in the fields [emoji4]
this miss slouchness is traveling to the capital
So strange to carry city style for me [emoji102]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

alla.miss said:


> Thought why wait and took her out today to test in the fields [emoji4]
> this miss slouchness is traveling to the capital
> So strange to carry city style for me [emoji102]
> View attachment 3946536


This is a beautiful bag, very elegant and it just proves the versatility and genius design of the original City


----------



## alla.miss

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is a beautiful bag, very elegant and it just proves the versatility and genius design of the original City



Thanks for your comment  have been wearing it the whole day and quite happy about it! I prefer to wear on the shoulder.


----------



## DutchGirl007

all black day


----------



## Iamminda

alla.miss said:


> Thought why wait and took her out today to test in the fields [emoji4]
> this miss slouchness is traveling to the capital
> So strange to carry city style for me [emoji102]
> View attachment 3946536


How wonderful you moved into this beauty so quickly!   Quite lovely.


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> all black day
> 
> View attachment 3947407
> View attachment 3947410


It looks great on you!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Iamminda said:


> It looks great on you!



Thank you!! [emoji8]


----------



## peacebabe

Its a Blue day !!! Carrying Air Hobo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Its a Blue day !!! Carrying Air Hobo


Beautiful ! Love your blouse


----------



## jeanstohandbags

alla.miss said:


> Thought why wait and took her out today to test in the fields [emoji4]
> this miss slouchness is traveling to the capital
> So strange to carry city style for me [emoji102]
> View attachment 3946536



I absolutely adore this colour & hardware combo, just beautiful!


----------



## StefaniJoy

MAGJES said:


> I’m hoping to carry this delicious little beauty tomorrow. I’ve had her for a few years but she has not seen the light of day yet. I think it’s time!



Oh my gosh, let this beauty see the light of day! Why have you been hiding her so long? LOL. LOVE the color combo [emoji173]️


----------



## MAGJES

StefaniJoy said:


> Oh my gosh, let this beauty see the light of day! Why have you been hiding her so long? LOL. LOVE the color combo [emoji173]️


I know!!   Craziness!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> Its a Blue day !!! Carrying Air Hobo



Love everything about how you have styled this bag Peace


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Thought why wait and took her out today to test in the fields [emoji4]
> this miss slouchness is traveling to the capital
> So strange to carry city style for me [emoji102]
> View attachment 3946536


Bon Voyage, Miss Beautiful City!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Its a Blue day !!! Carrying Air Hobo


Oh, my!...


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> all black day
> 
> View attachment 3947407
> View attachment 3947410


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Its a Blue day !!! Carrying Air Hobo


Such a cute look


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies !!!   



Iamminda said:


> Such a cute look





Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful ! Love your blouse





jeanstohandbags said:


> Love everything about how you have styled this bag Peace





ksuromax said:


> Oh, my!...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Its a Blue day !!! Carrying Air Hobo


I never thought I'd see anyone carrying this bag well, but it looks great on you


----------



## peacebabe

aw .......    ....... 

I do like this bag alot! At first i thought it will be hard to match, but it works really fine as im mostly a jeans person 



muchstuff said:


> I never thought I'd see anyone carrying this bag well, but it looks great on you


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I never thought I'd see anyone carrying this bag well, but it looks great on you


+1


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


>



Tee Heee...  [emoji173]️ as much as I obsess over Chanel, I actually USE all my Bals [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Tee Heee...  [emoji173]️ as much as I obsess over Chanel, I actually USE all my Bals [emoji173]️


the heart wants what it loves


----------



## LostInBal

03 Black pre Purse calf leather
Wearing this cutie today for the first time
I´m using a bag organizer so it´s not necessary touching the closure every time I need to search for anything, perfect!


----------



## MAGJES

peacebabe said:


> Its a Blue day !!! Carrying Air Hobo


You have styled this perfectly!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Its a Blue day !!! Carrying Air Hobo


I think this could be a hard bag to "carry off" if someone doesn't already have a great look and style. But you obviously do and you look fabulous as always!


----------



## taho

Lazy, er, comfy street style with my Velo ^_^


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> 03 Black pre Purse calf leather
> Wearing this cutie today for the first time
> I´m using a bag organizer so it´s not necessary touching the closure every time I need to search for anything, perfect!


Really like this beautiful and unique bag.


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> Really like this beautiful and unique bag.


Thank you sweetie!
I was not very convinced at first but she has something special, wanna give it a try!


----------



## LostInBal

taho said:


> View attachment 3949452
> 
> Lazy, er, comfy street style with my Velo ^_^


Looks perfect on you, congrats!!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> 03 Black pre Purse calf leather
> Wearing this cutie today for the first time
> I´m using a bag organizer so it´s not necessary touching the closure every time I need to search for anything, perfect!


This looks REALLY REALLY GREAT aalinne, especially w/ the sweet boobie!!


----------



## Kendie26

taho said:


> View attachment 3949452
> 
> Lazy, er, comfy street style with my Velo ^_^


Definitely chic style (NOT lazy!) Looks FAB!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Definitely chic style (NOT lazy!) Looks FAB!


I agree with Kendie, taho, she just put it in to words better than I. You look fab!


----------



## Antigone

Taho - I think we have very similar wardrobe!


----------



## taho

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks perfect on you, congrats!!





Kendie26 said:


> Definitely chic style (NOT lazy!) Looks FAB!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I agree with Kendie, taho, she just put it in to words better than I. You look fab!


Thank you! 



Antigone said:


> Taho - I think we have very similar wardrobe!


Yay! I love black, grey, deep navy and eggplant, fatigue greens, oxblood. I just got this book called 'The Curated Closet ' and I've become more aware of my colors.


----------



## Antigone

taho said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Yay! I love black, grey, deep navy and eggplant, fatigue greens, oxblood.



Almost same colors! I haven't tried eggplant, I wear mostly black, grey, and white. But I know deep navy, fatigue green and oxblood look good on me. I suspect we have very similar skintones. I'll look out for your OOTDs for inspiration!


----------



## Phiomega

taho said:


> Lazy, er, comfy street style with my Velo ^_^



This is how you wear Bals! Perfect comfy street style with an edgy bag! 

Btw is that a Uniqlo bomber jacket? I have a similar jacket....


----------



## taho

Phiomega said:


> This is how you wear Bals! Perfect comfy street style with an edgy bag!
> 
> Btw is that a Uniqlo bomber jacket? I have a similar jacket....


 bomber, yes, but from H&M


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> 03 Black pre Purse calf leather
> Wearing this cutie today for the first time
> I´m using a bag organizer so it´s not necessary touching the closure every time I need to search for anything, perfect!



This is a really beautiful bag   ...and calf too! 
I have found myself recently looking at pre-motorcycle vintage Bals & appreciating their details & beauty


----------



## peacebabe

.


----------



## peacebabe

It arrived !!! Hope you are liking this style 



aalinne_72 said:


> 03 Black pre Purse calf leather
> Wearing this cutie today for the first time
> I´m using a bag organizer so it´s not necessary touching the closure every time I need to search for anything, perfect!


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks sweetie ....... i feel that she is styling me instead !! 



MAGJES said:


> You have styled this perfectly!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think this could be a hard bag to "carry off" if someone doesn't already have a great look and style. But you obviously do and you look fabulous as always!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo time


----------



## Antigone

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo time



Lovely Velo!!!!


----------



## Antigone

I was supposed to wear my Town for the first time last night -  Foo Fighter's show. But when I checked the ticket, it says no bag bigger than an A4. So I just wore a hoodie.

Turned out to be a good call - beer was sprinkled on my head several times, someone spilled water (well, it was a liquid, but I am convincing myself it was just water) all over the back of my legs, and I got pushed several times by people making their way towards the stage. Even Dave Grohl noticed that my side of the mosh zone was nuts!!! Lots of jumping, circling, and some crowd surfing! It was such an incredible night. 

I'll wear my Town for date night.


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> I was supposed to wear my Town for the first time last night -  Foo Fighter's show. But when I checked the ticket, it says no bag bigger than an A4. So I just wore a hoodie.
> 
> Turned out to be a good call - beer was sprinkled on my head several times, someone spilled water (well, it was a liquid, but I am convincing myself it was just water) all over the back of my legs, and I got pushed several times by people making their way towards the stage. Even Dave Grohl noticed that my side of the mosh zone was nuts!!! Lots of jumping, circling, and some crowd surfing! It was such an incredible night.
> 
> I'll wear my Town for date night.


good that YOU are safe!! 
one of my biggest fears - the crowd, so easy to get hurt!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo time


I LOVE this colour! so rich and deep red!!


----------



## MAGJES

2013 Coquelicot RH Work is keeping me company today!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

MAGJES said:


> 2013 Coquelicot RH Work is keeping me company today!



This one is absolutely gorgeous!!!  And the zebra charm (Juicy Couture?) just makes it even more perfect!


----------



## MAGJES

jeanstohandbags said:


> This one is absolutely gorgeous!!!  And the zebra charm (Juicy Couture?) just makes it even more perfect!


Thank you!!  I thought that rug would look just right underneath too!  lol


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

DutchGirl007 said:


> all black day
> 
> View attachment 3947407
> View attachment 3947410



Some days all Black is just the comfy color [emoji4][emoji1417] Love that bag!


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

MAGJES said:


> I’m hoping to carry this delicious little beauty tomorrow. I’ve had her for a few years but she has not seen the light of day yet. I think it’s time!


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

ksuromax said:


> City today



The hardware on this bag takes my breath away.  Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Vivi_BalGal said:


> The hardware on this bag takes my breath away.  Gorgeous!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> 2013 Coquelicot RH Work is keeping me company today!


me likes!!!  me wants!!!


----------



## ksuromax

maiden voyage!!


----------



## Phiomega

In Bali for client work for past two days, finally got chance to see the beach this morning... black Bal is my bag of choice given her discreetness.... love how she looks against beach and the sea...


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> maiden voyage!!





Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3954440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Bali for client work for past two days, finally got chance to see the beach this morning... black Bal is my bag of choice given her discreetness.... love how she looks against beach and the sea...



Amazing bags a super cool shoots ladies!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3954440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Bali for client work for past two days, finally got chance to see the beach this morning... black Bal is my bag of choice given her discreetness.... love how she looks against beach and the sea...


oh, wow!! what a lovely colour palette!!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> 2013 Coquelicot RH Work is keeping me company today!


INCREDIBLE!!! Major droolfest!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> maiden voyage!!


Finally woman!! You kept us waiting too long. Have the best day ever w/ your newest stunner....total admiration & love on this one


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3954440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Bali for client work for past two days, finally got chance to see the beach this morning... black Bal is my bag of choice given her discreetness.... love how she looks against beach and the sea...


Ah, how zen-like dear Phiomega!! What a gorgeous pic...should be Bals new advertising!! Hope you are having a fab time!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

MAGJES said:


> Thank you!!  I thought that rug would look just right underneath too!  lol



I was so taken by your bag & the zebra charm that I didn't even get to the perfectly matched zebra rug! 
ps:  your new avatar pic of your little princess is so totally adorable!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> maiden voyage!!



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3954440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Bali for client work for past two days, finally got chance to see the beach this morning... black Bal is my bag of choice given her discreetness.... love how she looks against beach and the sea...



Gorgeous shot, the clouds look awesome, and not to mention to your black Bal too!


----------



## Phiomega

jeanstohandbags said:


> Gorgeous shot, the clouds look awesome, and not to mention to your black Bal too!





Kendie26 said:


> Ah, how zen-like dear Phiomega!! What a gorgeous pic...should be Bals new advertising!! Hope you are having a fab time!





aalinne_72 said:


> Amazing bags a super cool shoots ladies!





ksuromax said:


> oh, wow!! what a lovely colour palette!!



Thank you so much! I also love this shot very much.... happy that you all also enjoy it!

I hope Bal is listening - I would not mind a Bal ad featuring Bals at the beach!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Finally woman!! You kept us waiting too long. Have the best day ever w/ your newest stunner....total admiration & love on this one





jeanstohandbags said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


thank you lovelies, i'll post some more shots in her thread as well...


----------



## MAGJES

ksuromax said:


> maiden voyage!!


That leather!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> That leather!!!!


oh, yes! the leather is


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> maiden voyage!!



This bag is to die for!!!  Look at it gorgeousness!  It is rapidly closing in on your Black irisdescent one for the Number 1 spot (must see the irisdescent one soon to reassess.  please. pretty please. )


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3954440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Bali for client work for past two days, finally got chance to see the beach this morning... black Bal is my bag of choice given her discreetness.... love how she looks against beach and the sea...



What a beautiful picture!   Hope you got to enjoy the beach some more before going home,


----------



## Yoshi1296

ksuromax said:


> maiden voyage!!





MAGJES said:


> 2013 Coquelicot RH Work is keeping me company today!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo time





Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3954440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Bali for client work for past two days, finally got chance to see the beach this morning... black Bal is my bag of choice given her discreetness.... love how she looks against beach and the sea...



Love all your bals, guys!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This bag is to die for!!!  Look at it gorgeousness!  It is rapidly closing in on your Black irisdescent one for the Number 1 spot (must see the irisdescent one soon to reassess.  please. pretty please. )


lol  there are side by side shots in the reveal thread


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> lol  there are side by side shots in the reveal thread


I know, I have seen the beautiful comparison shots (lol).  They are both just so gorgeous.  The irisdescent one was my #1 of yours for the longest time, now I am not 100% sure.  I guess they just have to be co-number 1 then.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I know, I have seen the beautiful comparison shots (lol).  They are both just so gorgeous.  The irisdescent one was my #1 of yours for the longest time, now I am not 100% sure.  I guess they just have to be co-number 1 then.


that's what I was afraid of, one will leave no choice - you wear it alone, now having two my heart is torn in halves  they both are like twins, go figure which one you like better!


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3954440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Bali for client work for past two days, finally got chance to see the beach this morning... black Bal is my bag of choice given her discreetness.... love how she looks against beach and the sea...





MAGJES said:


> 2013 Coquelicot RH Work is keeping me company today!





ksuromax said:


> maiden voyage!!


Three dreamy, slouchy, quintessential Bal beauties!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful picture!   Hope you got to enjoy the beach some more before going home,





Iamminda said:


> I know, I have seen the beautiful comparison shots (lol).  They are both just so gorgeous.  The irisdescent one was my #1 of yours for the longest time, now I am not 100% sure.  I guess they just have to be co-number 1 then.


@ksuromax Please let me make this REAL simple lovelies, since iamminda is pretty much undecided (tie for both your black city’s) how about I just claim this new one & iamminda can get your iridescent City....fair?!


----------



## BagLadyT

ksuromax said:


> maiden voyage!!



Love the gloves, love the bracelets, love the bag, love it all!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> @ksuromax Please let me make this REAL simple lovelies, since iamminda is pretty much undecided (tie for both your black city’s) how about I just claim this new one & iamminda can get your iridescent City....fair?!


I'll be standing and fighting for them while i last!  
you'll have to try really hard to pry them out of my stiff hands!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> @ksuromax Please let me make this REAL simple lovelies, since iamminda is pretty much undecided (tie for both your black city’s) how about I just claim this new one & iamminda can get your iridescent City....fair?!


That works for me Kendie.  Just need to distract Ksuromax somehow


----------



## taho

Still very much in the honeymoon phase with my Velo. Love staring at this puddle of leather


----------



## jeanstohandbags

taho said:


> Still very much in the honeymoon phase with my Velo. Love staring at this puddle of leather
> View attachment 3955126



Black with g12 silver hardware is one of my all-time favourite combinations, just beautiful!


----------



## Antigone

jeanstohandbags said:


> Black with g12 silver hardware is one of my all-time favourite combinations, just beautiful!



Mine too!


----------



## Iamminda

taho said:


> Still very much in the honeymoon phase with my Velo. Love staring at this puddle of leather
> View attachment 3955126


Beautiful puddle of Bal goodness.


----------



## peacebabe

Like everything in this pic K !!! 

Looks like you are all ready to "rock" the cow out !!  

  





ksuromax said:


> maiden voyage!!


----------



## peacebabe

Bali is such a lovely place & their traditional cuisine are really delicious!

Enjoy babe 



Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3954440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Bali for client work for past two days, finally got chance to see the beach this morning... black Bal is my bag of choice given her discreetness.... love how she looks against beach and the sea...


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Like everything in this pic K !!!
> 
> Looks like you are all ready to "rock" the cow out !!


Yeah!! 
And she is such a joy to rock!! 
Thank you, Peace!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> That works for me Kendie.  Just need to distract Ksuromax somehow


Throw your bags at me


----------



## ksuromax

taho said:


> Still very much in the honeymoon phase with my Velo. Love staring at this puddle of leather
> View attachment 3955126


Amazing shot!!  love it!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Such a weird little bag, but I [emoji173]️ it!

Plus, seemed like an appropriate companion for the cold in NY today.


----------



## MAGJES

What a cool bag!!


----------



## Iamminda

kerryisntreal said:


> Such a weird little bag, but I [emoji173]️ it!
> 
> Plus, seemed like an appropriate companion for the cold in NY today.
> 
> View attachment 3956262


Cute — and perfect for a cold NY day!


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely !!  .... Love the fur! Great scored 



kerryisntreal said:


> Such a weird little bag, but I [emoji173]️ it!
> 
> Plus, seemed like an appropriate companion for the cold in NY today.
> 
> View attachment 3956262


----------



## Pollie-Jean

kerryisntreal said:


> Such a weird little bag, but I [emoji173]️ it!
> 
> Plus, seemed like an appropriate companion for the cold in NY today.
> 
> View attachment 3956262



WOW 
so unique !!


----------



## Kendie26

kerryisntreal said:


> Such a weird little bag, but I [emoji173]️ it!
> 
> Plus, seemed like an appropriate companion for the cold in NY today.
> 
> View attachment 3956262


 Bite your sweet tongue...not weird at all!! Me LOVES....what a sweet, special Bal. Brown colors make it even more special to me. AWESOMENESS!


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful picture!   Hope you got to enjoy the beach some more before going home,



I only got that morning to enjoy the beach unfortunately! But I plan to be back in Bali again in April when there is more sun shine! 



Yoshi1296 said:


> Love all your bals, guys!!!!



Thanks!



Dextersmom said:


> Three dreamy, slouchy, quintessential Bal beauties!!!



Thanks!



peacebabe said:


> Bali is such a lovely place & their traditional cuisine are really delicious!
> 
> Enjoy babe



Ohhhh I fully agree.... I did manage to get some  local pork rice and cakes when I was there! So delicious!


----------



## Kendie26

HUGE DAY for us Philadelphia EAGLES fans! So much buzz the last 2 weeks leading up to today’s SuperBowl~Go  Birds! Chèvre Pearly Bronze felt right for today’s attire.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kendie26 said:


> HUGE DAY for us Philadelphia EAGLES fans! So much buzz the last 2 weeks leading up to today’s SuperBowl~Go  Birds! Chèvre Pearly Bronze felt right for today’s attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956869



YESSS GO BIRDS!!! And Bals!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> HUGE DAY for us Philadelphia EAGLES fans! So much buzz the last 2 weeks leading up to today’s SuperBowl~Go  Birds! Chèvre Pearly Bronze felt right for today’s attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956869


It’s a treat to see this beauty of yours.


----------



## ksuromax

calfskin City


----------



## peacebabe

Great match buddy !!! Love your top too !! 



Kendie26 said:


> HUGE DAY for us Philadelphia EAGLES fans! So much buzz the last 2 weeks leading up to today’s SuperBowl~Go  Birds! Chèvre Pearly Bronze felt right for today’s attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956869


----------



## peacebabe

Can you stop posting your "cow" ? Im getting more "evil" with the envies !!! 



ksuromax said:


> calfskin City


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Can you stop posting your "cow" ? Im getting more "evil" with the envies !!!


  no, i will be torturing you with more posts for a few days more


----------



## peacebabe

for me ..... 



  



ksuromax said:


> no, i will be torturing you with more posts for a few days more


----------



## Kendie26

Yoshi1296 said:


> YESSS GO BIRDS!!! And Bals!!!!





Iamminda said:


> It’s a treat to see this beauty of yours.





peacebabe said:


> Great match buddy !!! Love your top too !!


Thanks friends! Were you watching the game @Yoshi1296 ?!! Not much is sweeter than the PURE JOY & electric, amazing feeling we Philadelphia EAGLES fans have today on their incredible SuperBowl WIN last night!!!So proud of our team & fans


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks friends! Were you watching the game @Yoshi1296 ?!! Not much is sweeter than the PURE JOY & electric, amazing feeling we Philadelphia EAGLES fans have today on their incredible SuperBowl WIN last night!!!So proud of our team & fans


Congratulations, Kendie!   I'm sure it was your gorgeous Bal that gave your team the win  Bals are magic


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations, Kendie!   I'm sure it was your gorgeous Bal that gave your team the win  Bals are magic


Hatrue! (Although i/we can not discount what those players & coaches did last night)but i know what you mean darling!!


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> HUGE DAY for us Philadelphia EAGLES fans! So much buzz the last 2 weeks leading up to today’s SuperBowl~Go  Birds! Chèvre Pearly Bronze felt right for today’s attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956869


Yes Pearly Bronze is perfect for a big win!


----------



## fayden

Small City Violet Prune!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> calfskin City


What a lovely look K.   Please continue to “torture” us (lol) with this gorgeous bag — I am into that .


----------



## Iamminda

fayden said:


> Small City Violet Prune!
> 
> View attachment 3958062


Very cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> calfskin City





Kendie26 said:


> HUGE DAY for us Philadelphia EAGLES fans! So much buzz the last 2 weeks leading up to today’s SuperBowl~Go  Birds! Chèvre Pearly Bronze felt right for today’s attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956869


Two Bal beauties I see before me!! Congrats on your win, Kendie.....and what a fabulous game that was.


----------



## Yuki85

kerryisntreal said:


> Such a weird little bag, but I [emoji173]️ it!
> 
> Plus, seemed like an appropriate companion for the cold in NY today.
> 
> View attachment 3956262



Sooo cute! Love [emoji173]️ it


----------



## Kendie26

fayden said:


> Small City Violet Prune!
> 
> View attachment 3958062


“Totes Adorbs” as they say!! What a cute pic & your small City is perfect w/ those killer leggings (& legs)


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> Yes Pearly Bronze is perfect for a big win!





Dextersmom said:


> Two Bal beauties I see before me!! Congrats on your win, Kendie.....and what a fabulous game that was.


Thanks lovelies ....so glad you watched the game too DM!!! It’s such a gargantuanly HUGE deal this SuperBowl win is to us longtime diehard Eagles fans. Ok-  I promise not to bore anyone anymore w/ this topic!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks lovelies ....so glad you watched the game too DM!!! It’s such a gargantuanly HUGE deal this SuperBowl win is to us longtime diehard Eagles fans. Ok-  I promise not to bore anyone anymore w/ this topic!!



Congrats Kendie!  Any team that both you and Bradley Cooper love is A-ok with me .  What a nail biter those last few minutes were (lol).


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Congrats Kendie!  Any team that both you and Bradley Cooper love is A-ok with me .  What a nail biter those last few minutes were (lol).


 Good one IM!! Yes, Bradley C is another die-hard & i forgot he is 1 of our jointly loved hotties!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Good one IM!! Yes, Bradley C is another die-hard & i forgot he is 1 of our jointly loved hotties!


Yet another for us to fight over.  I will be sure to say Hi to Adam for you when I see him this summer (I am so bad, lol).


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Yet another for us to fight over.  I will be sure to say Hi to Adam for you when I see him this summer (I am so bad, lol).


Ahhhh Adam? Way to put me in my place babe!!! JEALOUS.
BUT, who cares cause “E-A-G-L-E-S!!!!


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

fayden said:


> Small City Violet Prune!
> 
> View attachment 3958062



Lovely!  I just Love How the Classic Balenciagas (City, first, town, etc..) can go from Gym to Date Night faster than we can change the outfit [emoji6]


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

taho said:


> Still very much in the honeymoon phase with my Velo. Love staring at this puddle of leather
> View attachment 3955126



Aahh Yes, Love that puddle! Sometimes I carry light just to see more smoosh (puddling) [emoji7] when I set my bag down. Love the look!


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

My (only) Velo is perfect for Work!  My cities do an incredible job of holding everything I need but the Velo seems to have no limits [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks friends! Were you watching the game @Yoshi1296 ?!! Not much is sweeter than the PURE JOY & electric, amazing feeling we Philadelphia EAGLES fans have today on their incredible SuperBowl WIN last night!!!So proud of our team & fans



Yes!!! Couldn't be more happy! I'm so happy for philly and the Eagles! Such an awesome game!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Wow .... Velo looks really good on you ! 



Vivi_BalGal said:


> My (only) Velo is perfect for Work!  My cities do an incredible job of holding everything I need but the Velo seems to have no limits [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958436


----------



## peacebabe

Adding yet another non motor range to my Bal family 

Cabas Xs

PS** : I know the outfit just doesn't match the bag ...... but ....... Who cares ???


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Adding yet another non motor range to my Bal family
> 
> Cabas Xs
> 
> PS** : I know the outfit just doesn't match the bag ...... but ....... Who cares ???



I think this looks great with your outfit


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks sweetie ..... you are so kind ...... i'm wearing my Zumba outfit going to the class with flip flop !!! I felt i'm bringing the bag down, thus blurring my outfit ! 



Iamminda said:


> I think this looks great with your outfit


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Thanks sweetie ..... you are so kind ...... i'm wearing my Zumba outfit going to the class with flip flop !!! I felt i'm bringing the bag down, thus blurring my outfit !


Don't be silly you rock everything you wear, it's all about attitude


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Thanks sweetie ..... you are so kind ...... i'm wearing my Zumba outfit going to the class with flip flop !!! I felt i'm bringing the bag down, thus blurring my outfit !


I really really like the colors of your Zumba outfit (and wouldn’t mind seeing an unblurred version another time if you don’t mind ).


----------



## peacebabe

Awww ............... 



Same to you sweetie !!! Miss seeing your MOD shot !!!


----------



## peacebabe

Unblurred version was deleted immediately once i saved the blurred version !!! 

Never expect anyone to be interested in such outfit after seeing the little "lanb" & doggie 



Iamminda said:


> I really really like the colors of your Zumba outfit (and wouldn’t mind seeing an unblurred version another time if you don’t mind ).


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Unblurred version was deleted immediately once i saved the blurred version !!!
> 
> Never expect anyone to be interested in such outfit after seeing the little "lanb" & doggie


Ok thanks next time please, pretty please


----------



## ksuromax

i always thought i am not a City gal, but now i will re-phrase a common saying - if you don't like City style it's only because you haven't yet found the City in YOUR fave leather! this baby has stolen my heart, she is so lovely to hold!!! 
(yes, baby chevre, i love you too, equally dearly!! )


----------



## peacebabe

oh man ....... 



ksuromax said:


> i always thought i am not a City gal, but now i will re-phrase a common saying - if you don't like City style it's only because you haven't yet found the City in YOUR fave leather! this baby has stolen my heart, she is so lovely to hold!!!
> (yes, baby chevre, i love you too, equally dearly!! )


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> i always thought i am not a City gal, but now i will re-phrase a common saying - if you don't like City style it's only because you haven't yet found the City in YOUR fave leather! this baby has stolen my heart, she is so lovely to hold!!!
> (yes, baby chevre, i love you too, equally dearly!! )



I have been so patient waiting for mine, but your pics are killing me! 
ps:  joking, I'm absolutely loving them lol!


----------



## canthelpit

Wearing my balenciaga mini city with Valentino spike strap and charm


----------



## Kendie26

canthelpit said:


> Wearing my balenciaga mini city with Valentino spike strap and charm
> View attachment 3958911
> View attachment 3958912


OMG GORGEOUS!!! I absolutely LOVEmini Bals in RED!!! Your Valentino’s look great w/ it!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i always thought i am not a City gal, but now i will re-phrase a common saying - if you don't like City style it's only because you haven't yet found the City in YOUR fave leather! this baby has stolen my heart, she is so lovely to hold!!!
> (yes, baby chevre, i love you too, equally dearly!! )


Best Bal ever!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> I have been so patient waiting for mine, but your pics are killing me!
> ps:  joking, I'm absolutely loving them lol!





Kendie26 said:


> Best Bal ever!


thank you, Lovelies!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i always thought i am not a City gal, but now i will re-phrase a common saying - if you don't like City style it's only because you haven't yet found the City in YOUR fave leather! this baby has stolen my heart, she is so lovely to hold!!!
> (yes, baby chevre, i love you too, equally dearly!! )



This is a phenomenal bag!!!  So glad to hear you are loving it.  This may be one of my favorite scarves of yours.  I like your rephrase of the common saying — need to give my Cities another serious try .


----------



## Iamminda

canthelpit said:


> Wearing my balenciaga mini city with Valentino spike strap and charm
> View attachment 3958911
> View attachment 3958912


Super cute with the strap and charm.


----------



## ksuromax

canthelpit said:


> Wearing my balenciaga mini city with Valentino spike strap and charm
> View attachment 3958911
> View attachment 3958912


It's sooo cute!!! So Valentine's and CNY appropriate, just perfect bag for this time of the year all around!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i always thought i am not a City gal, but now i will re-phrase a common saying - if you don't like City style it's only because you haven't yet found the City in YOUR fave leather! this baby has stolen my heart, she is so lovely to hold!!!
> (yes, baby chevre, i love you too, equally dearly!! )


Pretty!!


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> i always thought i am not a City gal, but now i will re-phrase a common saying - if you don't like City style it's only because you haven't yet found the City in YOUR fave leather! this baby has stolen my heart, she is so lovely to hold!!!
> (yes, baby chevre, i love you too, equally dearly!! )



I love your both cities, K. They are very special!
Same here.. always liked the city from a side, but after wearing it non stop for a couple of days, I can say city is a comfortable style for me! Now want to pick a longer shoulder strap for her, not the original one, as I want a wide one.
Also want another one already! Thanks to your    many pics of the “holy cow” [emoji16]


----------



## MAGJES

canthelpit said:


> Wearing my balenciaga mini city with Valentino spike strap and charm
> View attachment 3958911
> View attachment 3958912


How creative. Very unique look. Love it!


----------



## MAGJES

ksuromax said:


> i always thought i am not a City gal, but now i will re-phrase a common saying - if you don't like City style it's only because you haven't yet found the City in YOUR fave leather! this baby has stolen my heart, she is so lovely to hold!!!
> (yes, baby chevre, i love you too, equally dearly!! )


Beautiful!


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

peacebabe said:


> Wow .... Velo looks really good on you !



Thanks Sweetie!!  I’m liking this size [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> I love your both cities, K. They are very special!
> Same here.. always liked the city from a side, but after wearing it non stop for a couple of days, I can say city is a comfortable style for me! Now want to pick a longer shoulder strap for her, not the original one, as I want a wide one.
> Also want another one already! Thanks to your    many pics of the “holy cow” [emoji16]


anytime!  
enabling is forté


----------



## ManilaMama

Not the best photo but here I am with my Bazar Shopper in small size.. shopping in the grocery! Haha. I’m also wearing my t-strap arena sandals if you can see them. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I got this bag on sale and am enjoying how roomy and smooshy it is. I wish I could have a “cool” photo of myself wearing it (like those streetstyle accounts on IG).. but sadly I don’t have anyone to take my photo haha (and I’m not too cool haha!).


----------



## Iamminda

ManilaMama said:


> Not the best photo but here I am with my Bazar Shopper in small size.. shopping in the grocery! Haha. I’m also wearing my t-strap arena sandals if you can see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959763
> 
> 
> I got this bag on sale and am enjoying how roomy and smooshy it is. I wish I could have a “cool” photo of myself wearing it (like those streetstyle accounts on IG).. but sadly I don’t have anyone to take my photo haha (and I’m not too cool haha!).


This is nice looking


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ManilaMama said:


> Not the best photo but here I am with my Bazar Shopper in small size.. shopping in the grocery! Haha. I’m also wearing my t-strap arena sandals if you can see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959763
> 
> 
> I got this bag on sale and am enjoying how roomy and smooshy it is. I wish I could have a “cool” photo of myself wearing it (like those streetstyle accounts on IG).. but sadly I don’t have anyone to take my photo haha (and I’m not too cool haha!).


You look great and you definitely have what it takes to carry this bag! I actually prefer to see real mod pics/blog pics of "real" people doing their every day stuff with their bag lovelies. Because it's probably what most of us do, not walking around striking a pose


----------



## ManilaMama

Iamminda said:


> This is nice looking





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look great and you definitely have what it takes to carry this bag! I actually prefer to see real mod pics/blog pics of "real" people doing their every day stuff with their bag lovelies. Because it's probably what most of us do, not walking around striking a pose



Thank you so much, guys!! So sweet! 

I’m waiting for an appointment now and wanted to take another quick shot for you. 

Me with the same Bazar Shopper, size small. Black jeans, a black Run DMC shirt, and blue Louboutin flats! Casual and feeling good!


----------



## Antigone

ManilaMama said:


> Not the best photo but here I am with my Bazar Shopper in small size.. shopping in the grocery! Haha. I’m also wearing my t-strap arena sandals if you can see them.



Nice bag!

Hope they've got it all for you today!


----------



## Kendie26

ManilaMama said:


> Not the best photo but here I am with my Bazar Shopper in small size.. shopping in the grocery! Haha. I’m also wearing my t-strap arena sandals if you can see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959763
> 
> 
> I got this bag on sale and am enjoying how roomy and smooshy it is. I wish I could have a “cool” photo of myself wearing it (like those streetstyle accounts on IG).. but sadly I don’t have anyone to take my photo haha (and I’m not too cool haha!).


This whole outfit & bag looks so darn cute/chic on you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hey !!! Love your sexy mole !!!! 

And off cos, the Bazzar as well ! 



ManilaMama said:


> Thank you so much, guys!! So sweet!
> 
> I’m waiting for an appointment now and wanted to take another quick shot for you.
> 
> Me with the same Bazar Shopper, size small. Black jeans, a black Run DMC shirt, and blue Louboutin flats! Casual and feeling good!
> 
> View attachment 3959951


----------



## ManilaMama

peacebabe said:


> Hey !!! Love your sexy mole !!!!
> 
> And off cos, the Bazzar as well !



Cheers, love!! You are officially the FIRST person to EVER tell me my mole is sexy hahaha! Xoxox you made my month! Haha! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

YEA !!!! Im so glad & honored to be the 1st one. And hang on ..... if there is 1st, meaning 2nd, 3rd, 4th ............. coming !!!





ManilaMama said:


> Cheers, love!! You are officially the FIRST person to EVER tell me my mole is sexy hahaha! Xoxox you made my month! Haha! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

ManilaMama said:


> Thank you so much, guys!! So sweet!
> 
> I’m waiting for an appointment now and wanted to take another quick shot for you.
> 
> Me with the same Bazar Shopper, size small. Black jeans, a black Run DMC shirt, and blue Louboutin flats! Casual and feeling good!



Love the relax feel of your outfit - work well with the Bazaar shopper!


----------



## Phiomega

Bal City Rogue Brique - happy with my outfit today and how it works with Rogue Brique!


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

canthelpit said:


> Wearing my balenciaga mini city with Valentino spike strap and charm
> View attachment 3958911
> View attachment 3958912



I agree with @Kendie26 ....Gorgeous mini and all those fabulous accessories [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

ManilaMama said:


> Not the best photo but here I am with my Bazar Shopper in small size.. shopping in the grocery! Haha. I’m also wearing my t-strap arena sandals if you can see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959763
> 
> 
> I got this bag on sale and am enjoying how roomy and smooshy it is. I wish I could have a “cool” photo of myself wearing it (like those streetstyle accounts on IG).. but sadly I don’t have anyone to take my photo haha (and I’m not too cool haha!).


cool stuff!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3960101
> 
> Bal City Rogue Brique - happy with my outfit today and how it works with Rogue Brique!


 stunning!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3960101
> 
> Bal City Rogue Brique - happy with my outfit today and how it works with Rogue Brique!



Pretty look — definitely works well with your City.


----------



## MAGJES

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3960101
> 
> Bal City Rogue Brique - happy with my outfit today and how it works with Rogue Brique!


LOVE this color and you look great!
I have been looking at Rouge Cerise........  Would you call Rogue Brique a burgundy bag or is it more brown?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ManilaMama said:


> Thank you so much, guys!! So sweet!
> 
> I’m waiting for an appointment now and wanted to take another quick shot for you.
> 
> Me with the same Bazar Shopper, size small. Black jeans, a black Run DMC shirt, and blue Louboutin flats! Casual and feeling good!
> 
> View attachment 3959951


Fabulous!
And now I can't get this out of my head  Loved their videos!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3960101
> 
> Bal City Rogue Brique - happy with my outfit today and how it works with Rogue Brique!


Looking totally chic Phiomega....i love how you wear your City’s


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3960101
> 
> Bal City Rogue Brique - happy with my outfit today and how it works with Rogue Brique!



Your top & bag work perfectly together, I love this Rouge Brique of yours....just beautiful!


----------



## ManilaMama

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3960101
> 
> Bal City Rogue Brique - happy with my outfit today and how it works with Rogue Brique!



You look GREAT! So put together!!! Chic and feminine. Simple yet edgy. I love your top and your bag works so good with this look!!!


----------



## ManilaMama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Fabulous!
> And now I can't get this out of my head  Loved their videos!




Thanks! Haha! That song makes me think of this scene in White Chicks!! 







(I hope I embed the gif correctly haha)


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3960101
> 
> Bal City Rogue Brique - happy with my outfit today and how it works with Rogue Brique!



Yes!! This outfit is a perfect match!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

I love to pair this bag charm with these shoes but the Bal is always the show-stopper [emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## ManilaMama

Vivi_BalGal said:


> View attachment 3960652
> 
> I love to pair this bag charm with these shoes but the Bal is always the show-stopper [emoji4][emoji6]



I love EVERYTHING about this photo. It’s so me!! 

I love bag charms! I love heels! And I love bal! Trifecta!!! 

Ps what charm is that? I need it in muh life!


----------



## Iamminda

Vivi_BalGal said:


> View attachment 3960652
> 
> I love to pair this bag charm with these shoes but the Bal is always the show-stopper [emoji4][emoji6]



Great pairing.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Vivi_BalGal said:


> View attachment 3960652
> 
> I love to pair this bag charm with these shoes but the Bal is always the show-stopper [emoji4][emoji6]



Wow, my eyes are all over the place in this pic! Love the Bal, adorable charm & amazing shoes!


----------



## awayfromblue

Wearing my 2010 sorbet RH city bag to the office today


----------



## Kendie26

Vivi_BalGal said:


> View attachment 3960652
> 
> I love to pair this bag charm with these shoes but the Bal is always the show-stopper [emoji4][emoji6]


Major Va Va Voomon those shoes....they pair beautiful w/ your gorgeous Bal!


----------



## Kendie26

qwerty234 said:


> Wearing my 2010 sorbet RH city bag to the office today
> 
> View attachment 3960856


You look SO pretty....sorbet is such a pleasant/happy color


----------



## ksuromax

Vivi_BalGal said:


> View attachment 3960652
> 
> I love to pair this bag charm with these shoes but the Bal is always the show-stopper [emoji4][emoji6]


cool!!


----------



## ksuromax

qwerty234 said:


> Wearing my 2010 sorbet RH city bag to the office today
> 
> View attachment 3960856


oh, you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

qwerty234 said:


> Wearing my 2010 sorbet RH city bag to the office today
> 
> View attachment 3960856



Cute look.  Btw, I enjoy your blog


----------



## Phiomega

Vivi_BalGal said:


> I love to pair this bag charm with these shoes but the Bal is always the show-stopper [emoji4][emoji6]



So cute and cool at the same time! Love it!


----------



## Phiomega

qwerty234 said:


> Wearing my 2010 sorbet RH city bag to the office today



Lovely color combination!!!!


----------



## Phiomega

My black beauty with my new Coach rivet gauche shoulder strap... they look so right together!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3961408
> 
> My black beauty with my new Coach rivet gauche shoulder strap... they look so right together!



They look great together — giving the bag an edgy vibe.


----------



## chowlover2

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3961408
> 
> My black beauty with my new Coach rivet gauche shoulder strap... they look so right together!


That is perfection!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3961408
> 
> My black beauty with my new Coach rivet gauche shoulder strap... they look so right together!



I LOVE this strap, looks quite fab & perfect with the black City!!


----------



## H’sKisses

chowlover2 said:


> That is perfection!



So fun! I need some wide crossbody straps that I can use with my bags! I have no idea where to start looking!


----------



## MAGJES

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3961408
> 
> My black beauty with my new Coach rivet gauche shoulder strap... they look so right together!


It’s Perfect!


----------



## MAGJES

qwerty234 said:


> Wearing my 2010 sorbet RH city bag to the office today
> 
> View attachment 3960856


Such a great POP of color. Love Sorbert!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3961408
> 
> My black beauty with my new Coach rivet gauche shoulder strap... they look so right together!



Absolutely !!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3961408
> 
> My black beauty with my new Coach rivet gauche shoulder strap... they look so right together!


 AMAZING!!! Not only is this just a gorgeous picture but that strap is PHENOMENAL w/ it!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## awayfromblue

BleuSaphir said:


> Color is just stunning!





AlwaysAmour said:


> Beautiful color!!





coloradolvr said:


> That color is to die for!





pmburk said:


> So pretty!!!





Kendie26 said:


> You look SO pretty....sorbet is such a pleasant/happy color





ksuromax said:


> oh, you look gorgeous!!!





Iamminda said:


> Cute look.  Btw, I enjoy your blog





Phiomega said:


> Lovely color combination!!!!





MAGJES said:


> Such a great POP of color. Love Sorbert!



Thank you all so much! 
Sorbet is such a lovely shade of pink and it goes with so much, always makes me smile when I wear it!


----------



## awayfromblue

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3961408
> 
> My black beauty with my new Coach rivet gauche shoulder strap... they look so right together!



They look like they were made for each other! Great combo!


----------



## cbarrus

Hershey'sKisses said:


> So fun! I need some wide crossbody straps that I can use with my bags! I have no idea where to start looking!



Rebecca Minkoff has been selling these for a while, and they are reasonably priced with a good selection.

https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/pages/search-results?findify_limit=24&findify_q=strap guitar


----------



## H’sKisses

cbarrus said:


> Rebecca Minkoff has been selling these for a while, and they are reasonably priced with a good selection.
> 
> https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/pages/search-results?findify_limit=24&findify_q=strap guitar



Thank you! I’m always late to the game [emoji23]


----------



## cbarrus

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you! I’m always late to the game [emoji23]



Oh no - never too late   I posted these because some of the luxury houses are selling them for $1K +  which I think is ridiculous for a strap


----------



## MAGJES

‘07 GGH Black Work is sunbathing while I work today.


----------



## MAGJES

cbarrus said:


> Rebecca Minkoff has been selling these for a while, and they are reasonably priced with a good selection.
> 
> https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/pages/search-results?findify_limit=24&findify_q=strap guitar


Wow, They have so many to choose from now. I bought one last summer and only saw about 7 or 8.  I’ve really enjoy mine.


----------



## MAGJES

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3961408
> 
> My black beauty with my new Coach rivet gauche shoulder strap... they look so right together!




Hi
I asked earlier in another post if your Rouge Brisque City was more burgundy or more brown??

Has anyone else seen this color irl?
Is Rouge Cerise a better choice if I’m looking burgundy?


----------



## viewwing

ksuromax said:


> calfskin City


Where can I get this now? Do u happen to know? Sigh... hate being late to the game.


----------



## ksuromax

viewwing said:


> Where can I get this now? Do u happen to know? Sigh... hate being late to the game.


somewhere in the earlier posts in the 'Holy Cow reveal' thread there was a link to a site where a few Cities in calfskin were available. you can try it, maybe they still have the stock, good luck!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> ‘07 GGH Black Work is sunbathing while I work today.


Major WOWZERS!! What a stunner MAGJES!!! I have same Work but with the giant silver HW...your gold is prettier!


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> Major WOWZERS!! What a stunner MAGJES!!! I have same Work but with the giant silver HW...your gold is prettier!


Awww...Thank you
I just love the old 21 giant hardware on Works!


----------



## Phiomega

MAGJES said:


> Hi
> I asked earlier in another post if your Rouge Brisque City was more burgundy or more brown??
> 
> Has anyone else seen this color irl?
> Is Rouge Cerise a better choice if I’m looking burgundy?



Sorry forgot to reply to that one. It is really blood red IRL - am not sure if that is burgundy or brown or neither? [emoji38]

See below a close up - hope that helps:


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> They look great together — giving the bag an edgy vibe.





chowlover2 said:


> That is perfection!





jeanstohandbags said:


> I LOVE this strap, looks quite fab & perfect with the black City!!





Hershey'sKisses said:


> So fun! I need some wide crossbody straps that I can use with my bags! I have no idea where to start looking!





MAGJES said:


> It’s Perfect!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Absolutely !!





Kendie26 said:


> AMAZING!!! Not only is this just a gorgeous picture but that strap is PHENOMENAL w/ it!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE





qwerty234 said:


> They look like they were made for each other! Great combo!



Thank you all!!! Glad you girls like it.... It is indeed perfection - very happy


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Friday.  Rouge Theater today.  It’s so hard to captivate the true color but I think this is pretty close.


----------



## MAGJES

Phiomega said:


> Sorry forgot to reply to that one. It is really blood red IRL - am not sure if that is burgundy or brown or neither? [emoji38]
> 
> See below a close up - hope that helps:
> View attachment 3962614


Thanks so much. Looks Perfect!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday.  Rouge Theater today.  It’s so hard to captivate the true color but I think this is pretty close.


I LOVE this bag in this color, my sweet friend!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE this bag in this color, my sweet friend!!!


Thanks kindly dear DM.  I love this color too (almost as intoxicating as your red bag from yesterday)


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday.  Rouge Theater today.  It’s so hard to captivate the true color but I think this is pretty close.


freaking stunning!!! so deep, saturated and vivid colour!!


----------



## peacebabe

This is stunning with GGH !! 



MAGJES said:


> ‘07 GGH Black Work is sunbathing while I work today.


----------



## peacebabe

RT is such a evergreen classic !!! Also stylish 



Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday.  Rouge Theater today.  It’s so hard to captivate the true color but I think this is pretty close.


----------



## CoffeeNut

MAGJES said:


> Hi
> I asked earlier in another post if your Rouge Brisque City was more burgundy or more brown??
> 
> Has anyone else seen this color irl?
> Is Rouge Cerise a better choice if I’m looking burgundy?



My Rouge Cerise Classic City in natural light, if it helps. It's my first Bal and it's a little beaten up but I still love it. I think the Rouge Brique has more brown undertones.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

CoffeeNut said:


> My Rouge Cerise Classic City in natural light, if it helps. It's my first Bal and it's a little beaten up but I still love it. I think the Rouge Brique has more brown undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963108



I'm a huge fan of Rouge Cerise !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Phiomega said:


> Sorry forgot to reply to that one. It is really blood red IRL - am not sure if that is burgundy or brown or neither? [emoji38]
> 
> See below a close up - hope that helps:
> View attachment 3962614





Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday.  Rouge Theater today.  It’s so hard to captivate the true color but I think this is pretty close.


I love to see pics of these beautiful reds


----------



## ksuromax

CoffeeNut said:


> My Rouge Cerise Classic City in natural light, if it helps. It's my first Bal and it's a little beaten up but I still love it. I think the Rouge Brique has more brown undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963108


 gorgeous colour!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday.  Rouge Theater today.  It’s so hard to captivate the true color but I think this is pretty close.


 
Your collection deserves far more pics here for us to admire!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

MAGJES said:


> ‘07 GGH Black Work is sunbathing while I work today.



OMG I love this!!  & I am also a huge fan of giant hardware on Works!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday.  Rouge Theater today.  It’s so hard to captivate the true color but I think this is pretty close.



So pretty,  I always love seeing Rouge Theatre!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

CoffeeNut said:


> My Rouge Cerise Classic City in natural light, if it helps. It's my first Bal and it's a little beaten up but I still love it. I think the Rouge Brique has more brown undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963108



Just beautiful, one day I must add this colour to my collection!


----------



## Phiomega

Still with black Bal and the coach Prairie Rivets strap.... decided to go sporty with MBMJ watch and white sneakers, as the client workshop allows for ‘smart casual’ outfit....


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday.  Rouge Theater today.  It’s so hard to captivate the true color but I think this is pretty close.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Your collection deserves far more pics here for us to admire!


Awesome pic & bag sweet sista.....& TOTALLY, what @SomethingGoodCanWork says!!!!


----------



## MAGJES

CoffeeNut said:


> My Rouge Cerise Classic City in natural light, if it helps. It's my first Bal and it's a little beaten up but I still love it. I think the Rouge Brique has more brown undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963108


Thank you CoffeeNut!     I love the color.  
There’s one on ebay right now that is listed as new but I see it’s not authentic .
 It is now at the top of my wishlist!


----------



## MAGJES

‘09 ggh21 Noix Work needed some attention today so we are going to run some errands. 
She’s truly a lovely color.


----------



## Iamminda

MAGJES said:


> ‘09 ggh21 Noix Work needed some attention today so we going to run some errands.
> She’s truly a lovely color.



Don’t see this lovely color too often — very pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly my lovely Bal friends!   I love this color too.  Hope you are having a great Saturday.  



ksuromax said:


> freaking stunning!!! so deep, saturated and vivid colour!!





peacebabe said:


> RT is such a evergreen classic !!! Also stylish





Pollie-Jean said:


> I love to see pics of these beautiful reds





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Your collection deserves far more pics here for us to admire!





jeanstohandbags said:


> So pretty,  I always love seeing Rouge Theatre!





Kendie26 said:


> Awesome pic & bag sweet sista.....& TOTALLY, what @SomethingGoodCanWork says!!!!


----------



## MAGJES

Iamminda said:


> Don’t see this lovely color too often — very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Pia C

[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> ‘09 ggh21 Noix Work needed some attention today so we are going to run some errands.
> She’s truly a lovely color.


   OMG OMG OMG NoiX!!!!! Truly 1 of, if not my all time favorite Bal color!!! SO FREAKING AMAZING...you are killing me lately MAGJES!!!  I once owned a NoiX WEekeneder but it was just so massively large for me that I passed her on. You have a major gem in your hot little hands!!


----------



## peacebabe

Very interesting color indeed ! I always thought Noix is more like "skin" / beige / brown...... Yours looks like a Liliac here! Very nice with GGH!  



MAGJES said:


> ‘09 ggh21 Noix Work needed some attention today so we are going to run some errands.
> She’s truly a lovely color.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Very interesting color indeed ! I always thought Noix is more like "skin" / beige / brown...... Yours looks like a Liliac here! Very nice with GGH!


i could swear it's light brown/tan, NOIX in frensh means 'nut'


----------



## ksuromax

Work, Tomato 2007


----------



## MAGJES

peacebabe said:


> Very interesting color indeed ! I always thought Noix is more like "skin" / beige / brown...... Yours looks like a Liliac here! Very nice with GGH!


Thank you!  Definitely a 'brown."  irl I do not see lilac at all. Reminds me of the color of coffee mixed with lots of creamer!


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> OMG OMG OMG NoiX!!!!! Truly 1 of, if not my all time favorite Bal color!!! SO FREAKING AMAZING...you are killing me lately MAGJES!!!  I once owned a NoiX WEekeneder but it was just so massively large for me that I passed her on. You have a major gem in your hot little hands!!


lol!!  Love your enthusiasm for this beautiful color!!  I know what you mean about the Weekender though.  I've only owned (1) of those.....it was an insanely beautiful '05 Bordeaux....I totally regret selling it especially since my daughter has moved out of town and I make so many "weekend" trips to visit.  I could have put it to good use now. I'm going to see if I have an old pic of Ms. Bordeaux.....


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Work, Tomato 2007


I love red and gray together!!


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> lol!!  Love your enthusiasm for this beautiful color!!  I know what you mean about the Weekender though.  I've only owned (1) of those.....it was an insanely beautiful '05 Bordeaux....I totally regret selling it especially since my daughter has moved out of town and I make so many "weekend" trips to visit.  I could have put it to good use now. I'm going to see if I have an old pic of Ms. Bordeaux.....


geeezzz....  :droolL 
how could you let it go???


----------



## MAGJES

ksuromax said:


> Work, Tomato 2007


Beautiful RED!


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> Beautiful RED!


thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Work, Tomato 2007



What a beautiful red.  I like your top as well (I am always on the lookout for the perfect baseball style jersey (?) with the right color combo and without any words/graphics on it.  I like this black/gray one)


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful red.  I like your top as well (I am always on the lookout for the perfect baseball style jersey (?) with the right color combo and without any words/graphics on it.  I like this black/gray one)


Thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## muchstuff

MAGJES said:


> lol!!  Love your enthusiasm for this beautiful color!!  I know what you mean about the Weekender though.  I've only owned (1) of those.....it was an insanely beautiful '05 Bordeaux....I totally regret selling it especially since my daughter has moved out of town and I make so many "weekend" trips to visit.  I could have put it to good use now. I'm going to see if I have an old pic of Ms. Bordeaux.....


HOLY COOKIES!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> lol!!  Love your enthusiasm for this beautiful color!!  I know what you mean about the Weekender though.  I've only owned (1) of those.....it was an insanely beautiful '05 Bordeaux....I totally regret selling it especially since my daughter has moved out of town and I make so many "weekend" trips to visit.  I could have put it to good use now. I'm going to see if I have an old pic of Ms. Bordeaux.....


Whoa, another beauty! Sorry you parted w/ her..i felt that way when i released my NoiX Weekender. We only used it for travel because it was so huge. Perhaps you will find another 1 someday. If I ever see one on pre-loved market I’m happy to message you!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Work, Tomato 2007



Tomato is such a beautiful delicious chevre red - the leather on this one looks amazing!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

MAGJES said:


> lol!!  Love your enthusiasm for this beautiful color!!  I know what you mean about the Weekender though.  I've only owned (1) of those.....it was an insanely beautiful '05 Bordeaux....I totally regret selling it especially since my daughter has moved out of town and I make so many "weekend" trips to visit.  I could have put it to good use now. I'm going to see if I have an old pic of Ms. Bordeaux.....



OMG, this bag is insane!  05 Bordeaux is one of my absolute favourite reds!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Work, Tomato 2007



I have am weakness for reds!!!! Love how Bal gives edge to casual outfit! [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

Bleu Prusse City to brighten a rainy Monday... she survived splashes of rain nicely (got an umbrella but it was heavy rain, quickly dried it as I entered the car, even before I dried myself [emoji16])


----------



## peacebabe

Indeed ..... nothing beats 07 leather !!! Didn't realized Tomato is such a gorgeous red ! 



ksuromax said:


> Work, Tomato 2007


----------



## peacebabe

I can feel your regret girl !!! ................ She is so beautiful .......... 



MAGJES said:


> lol!!  Love your enthusiasm for this beautiful color!!  I know what you mean about the Weekender though.  I've only owned (1) of those.....it was an insanely beautiful '05 Bordeaux....I totally regret selling it especially since my daughter has moved out of town and I make so many "weekend" trips to visit.  I could have put it to good use now. I'm going to see if I have an old pic of Ms. Bordeaux.....


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3965405
> 
> Bleu Prusse City to brighten a rainy Monday... she survived splashes of rain nicely (got an umbrella but it was heavy rain, quickly dried it as I entered the car, even before I dried myself [emoji16])


Have not seen this beauty in awhile.   This is so beautiful—the color and ME detailing.


----------



## CoffeeNut

MAGJES said:


> Thank you CoffeeNut!     I love the color.
> There’s one on ebay right now that is listed as new but I see it’s not authentic .
> It is now at the top of my wishlist!



Hope you'll find yours someday [emoji3]


----------



## alla.miss

Took my bleau paon me city to a meeting today and further to dinner, hope you can see festive Moscow in the window


----------



## Iamminda

alla.miss said:


> Took my bleau paon me city to a meeting today and further to dinner, hope you can see festive Moscow in the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966107


That’s a beauty — and what festivities outside (why aren’t you there?  )


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

alla.miss said:


> Took my bleau paon me city to a meeting today and further to dinner, hope you can see festive Moscow in the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966107


Beautiful bag, and I'm sure beautiful city although I've never been there. Russian culture has always fascinated me. Love to see pics from Moscow!


----------



## alla.miss

Iamminda said:


> That’s a beauty — and what festivities outside (why aren’t you there?  )



Thanks, IM. Actually celebrating end of winter - whole week. But I think they still can’t finish new year celebrations [emoji16] only and major reason not being there - minus 10 celsius outside. No chance walking outside without vodka [emoji16]


----------



## alla.miss

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful bag, and I'm sure beautiful city although I've never been there. Russian culture has always fascinated me. Love to see pics from Moscow!



Thank you dear friend! You are mostly welcome to visit [emoji4] Moscow is a nice modern city with lots of attractions, although doesn’t reflect the real russian culture/ russian soul, as quite multicultural. Sadly don’t have any more pics from today, too cold. Sending you a couple from Saint Petersburg instead!


----------



## LostInBal

alla.miss said:


> Thank you dear friend! You are mostly welcome to visit [emoji4] Moscow is a nice modern city with lots of attractions, although doesn’t reflect the real russian culture/ russian soul, as quite multicultural. Sadly don’t have any more pics from today, too cold. Sending you a couple from Saint Petersburg instead!
> View attachment 3966231
> 
> View attachment 3966232


I really love Russian culture in general!


----------



## alla.miss

aalinne_72 said:


> I really love Russian culture in general!



Oh so happy to know! Hugs [emoji4]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Спасибо, alla.miss!



aalinne_72 said:


> I really love Russian culture in general!


Yes!  I recently re-saw Kurosawa's Dersu Urzala and it was as good as the first time I saw it. And I at one time (when I was very very very young, of course) had a thing for Russian hockey players


----------



## LostInBal

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Спасибо, alla.miss!
> 
> 
> Yes!  I recently re-saw Kurosawa's Dersu Urzala and it was as good as the first time I saw it. And I at one time (when I was very very very young, of course) had a thing for Russian hockey players


I can totally understand you dear


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Спасибо, alla.miss!
> 
> 
> Yes!  I recently re-saw Kurosawa's Dersu Urzala and it was as good as the first time I saw it. And I at one time (when I was very very very young, of course) had a thing for Russian hockey players


Haven't seen that movie since I was in my twenties and would love to see it again.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Haven't seen that movie since I was in my twenties and would love to see it again.


If you find it, watch it again, I'm sure you won't be disappointed. I holds up and more, but so has any Kurosawa movie I've ever seen. And speaking of hockey players, Canada was like the handsome hockey player cornucopia   God, the teenage years were silly at times


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Thanks, IM. Actually celebrating end of winter - whole week. But I think they still can’t finish new year celebrations [emoji16] only and major reason not being there - minus 10 celsius outside. No chance walking outside without vodka [emoji16]


Jolly Maslenitsa!!!


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> Took my bleau paon me city to a meeting today and further to dinner, hope you can see festive Moscow in the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966107


Stunning bag & view in background (LOL on your vodka/outside comment in another post!! )


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Silver (Gris) Hamilton Velo for the first time


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Silver (Gris) Hamilton Velo for the first time


 cool scarf!
love the whole look, and bag suits you very nicely!


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> Jolly Maslenitsa!!!



Thanks!! [emoji4]


----------



## alla.miss

Kendie26 said:


> Stunning bag & view in background (LOL on your vodka/outside comment in another post!! )



Pity the background hard to see.. funny but reality about vodka [emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Thanks!! [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Silver (Gris) Hamilton Velo for the first time


Your Bbags always look like they are made for you — they suit you very well.


----------



## alla.miss

Oh! Yummy ymmm!! Just finished about the same plate [emoji16] by whole family of course!
Well done K!


----------



## MAGJES

Pollie-Jean said:


> Silver (Gris) Hamilton Velo for the first time





Pollie-Jean said:


> Silver (Gris) Hamilton Velo for the first time



Such a great neutral!


----------



## MAGJES

I love my Anthracite Work and my breakfast charm! 
Makes me want to have breakfast for supper tonight.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


> Silver (Gris) Hamilton Velo for the first time



Wow, this one is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

MAGJES said:


> I love my Anthracite Work and my breakfast charm!
> Makes me want to have breakfast for supper tonight.



Another beauty, you have been spoiling us with some very lovely bags lately!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> Your Bbags always look like they are made for you — they suit you very well.


Thank you , dear


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> cool scarf!
> love the whole look, and bag suits you very nicely!


Thanks , ksuro
It's the cashmere triangle from LalaBerlin , I've got it in a light pink too and love it


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks , ksuro
> It's the cashmere triangle from LalaBerlin , I've got it in a light pink too and love it


looks very much like traditional arab keffiyeh, mostly worn by men, but when the time comes, i will definitely get a couple for myself before leaving this place...  
here's our Crown Prince wearing it in red


----------



## LostInBal

MAGJES said:


> I love my Anthracite Work and my breakfast charm!
> Makes me want to have breakfast for supper tonight.


08 Anthra?


----------



## muchstuff

Noth


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If you find it, watch it again, I'm sure you won't be disappointed. I holds up and more, but so has any Kurosawa movie I've ever seen. And speaking of hockey players, Canada was like the handsome hockey player cornucopia   God, the teenage years were silly at times


Nothing like the sight of a bunch of very fit men walking as a group, in their suits (nice to see them with teeth in and not in hockey gear) .


----------



## ManilaMama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Silver (Gris) Hamilton Velo for the first time



Nice photo! The velo looks great on you!!

I have low-key envy for you guys who get to wear coats and scarves and lush sweaters. 

I live in a tropical country and need to think long and hard about the ONE layer of clothing I will wear haha. 

When I see cool fashion photos, it always involves lots of layers and coats and boots and stockings of some kind. I can’t relate.


----------



## muchstuff

ManilaMama said:


> Nice photo! The velo looks great on you!!
> 
> I have low-key envy for you guys who get to wear coats and scarves and lush sweaters.
> 
> I live in a tropical country and need to think long and hard about the ONE layer of clothing I will wear haha.
> 
> When I see cool fashion photos, it always involves lots of layers and coats and boots and stockings of some kind. I can’t relate.


Flip side of that is freezing your butt off while walking the dog...


----------



## ManilaMama

muchstuff said:


> Flip side of that is freezing your butt off while walking the dog...



I envy the fashion. Not the actual cold. I cannot take the cold. Being a tropical girl all my life, this would be me if I were in actual cold:


----------



## muchstuff

ManilaMama said:


> I envy the fashion. Not the actual cold. I cannot take the cold. Being a tropical girl all my life, this would be me if I were in actual cold:
> 
> View attachment 3968723


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ManilaMama said:


> I envy the fashion. Not the actual cold. I cannot take the cold. Being a tropical girl all my life, this would be me if I were in actual cold:
> 
> View attachment 3968723


Hilarious!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ManilaMama said:


> I envy the fashion. Not the actual cold. I cannot take the cold. Being a tropical girl all my life, this would be me if I were in actual cold:
> 
> View attachment 3968723



I so want one of these, I'm not good with winter either!


----------



## MAGJES

ManilaMama said:


> I envy the fashion. Not the actual cold. I cannot take the cold. Being a tropical girl all my life, this would be me if I were in actual cold:
> 
> View attachment 3968723


haha. This is my life.


----------



## peacebabe

Finally get to wear this Fluo Pink Reporter which I "preserved" till this day!  

Hereby wishing those who celebrate,  A happy & prosperous Lunar New Year!


----------



## ManilaMama

peacebabe said:


> Finally get to wear this Fluo Pink Reporter which I "preserved" till this day!
> 
> Hereby wishing those who celebrate,  A happy & prosperous Lunar New Year!



Happy Chinese New Year! 

I LOVE your bag! I love anything fluorescent!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Shearling Bazar


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Finally get to wear this Fluo Pink Reporter which I "preserved" till this day!
> 
> Hereby wishing those who celebrate,  A happy & prosperous Lunar New Year!


Happiest of Lunar New Years my dear friend, you look lovely


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Finally get to wear this Fluo Pink Reporter which I "preserved" till this day!
> 
> Hereby wishing those who celebrate,  A happy & prosperous Lunar New Year!


What a pretty bag. You always look so cute!   Happy Lunar New Year to you cutie.


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Shearling Bazar


You have a great collection of shearling and wool Bals.


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> Finally get to wear this Fluo Pink Reporter which I "preserved" till this day!
> 
> Hereby wishing those who celebrate,  A happy & prosperous Lunar New Year!



I like your pink fluo Bal and your calculator! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> You have a great collection of shearling and wool Bals.



Thank you , dear 
I really love them and they are holding up very well


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Finally get to wear this Fluo Pink Reporter which I "preserved" till this day!
> 
> Hereby wishing those who celebrate,  A happy & prosperous Lunar New Year!


Happy New Year and I love this happy pink


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> Shearling Bazar


You are a Bal queen  for sure Pollie-Jean!!! Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Finally get to wear this Fluo Pink Reporter which I "preserved" till this day!
> 
> Hereby wishing those who celebrate,  A happy & prosperous Lunar New Year!


And another Bal Queen  WOW woman, this looks AMAZING on you. Major pink fan here....loving this shade!
Major Special & Happy / Prosperous wishes to dearest you & all who celebrate the Lunar New YEar!


----------



## H’sKisses

peacebabe said:


> Finally get to wear this Fluo Pink Reporter which I "preserved" till this day!
> 
> Hereby wishing those who celebrate,  A happy & prosperous Lunar New Year!



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

ManilaMama said:


> I love EVERYTHING about this photo. It’s so me!!
> 
> I love bag charms! I love heels! And I love bal! Trifecta!!!
> 
> Ps what charm is that? I need it in muh life!



Thank you Hun!! [emoji8]. The bag charm is from Swarovski!


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

Phiomega said:


> So cute and cool at the same time! Love it!



Thank you Lovely!!


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, my eyes are all over the place in this pic! Love the Bal, adorable charm & amazing shoes!



Thank you...Thank you!  Would you believe I got these shoes on the clearance rack of TJmaxx...no one seemed to have wanted them >>winning<< [emoji23]


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

Kendie26 said:


> Major Va Va Voomon those shoes....they pair beautiful w/ your gorgeous Bal!



Thank you so much Lovely!!!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Finally get to wear this Fluo Pink Reporter which I "preserved" till this day!
> 
> Hereby wishing those who celebrate,  A happy & prosperous Lunar New Year!


happy New Year!!!! 
you look fab, and the bag is just darling!!!  
p.s. my phone cover is old, black-n-white Nokia


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

MAGJES said:


> I love my Anthracite Work and my breakfast charm!
> Makes me want to have breakfast for supper tonight.



Gorgeous!!  The color, the leather, the charm....Fantastic!!


----------



## muchstuff

MAGJES said:


> I love my Anthracite Work and my breakfast charm!
> Makes me want to have breakfast for supper tonight.


Sorry I may have missed it, what year? It looks true grey?


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Silver (Gris) Hamilton Velo for the first time



Just got my first Velo and this size and Long strap is wonderful...  I love your Velo!  Rocking that casual chic [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji1419]


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

Kendie26 said:


> Stunning bag & view in background (LOL on your vodka/outside comment in another post!! )



OMG metallic edge is a stunner in any color....yours is no exception [emoji7][emoji7][emoji1433][emoji1433]


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

Threw a little red on her for Valentine’s [emoji257] day [emoji6][emoji1433][emoji177]


----------



## LostInBal

06 Rouge Vif Courier!
Will look stunning when it brokes in!!
I’m 5’8/1’73cm for reference


----------



## awayfromblue

With my Tempete giant silver hardware day bag. I realised the other day I've had it 8 years (thanks facebook memories!). Still looks incredible!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> 06 Rouge Vif Courier!
> Will look stunning when it brokes in!!
> I’m 5’8/1’73cm for reference


it already looks stunning on you!!!


----------



## ksuromax

qwerty234 said:


> With my Tempete giant silver hardware day bag. I realised the other day I've had it 8 years (thanks facebook memories!). Still looks incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971294


you look lovely!


----------



## awayfromblue

ksuromax said:


> you look lovely!


Thanks!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> 06 Rouge Vif Courier!
> Will look stunning when it brokes in!!
> I’m 5’8/1’73cm for reference



WOW!!! What a fantastic find!!!  Rouge VIF is such an amazing colour, and so much of that lovely leather & colour since it's a nice big Courier!  Huge congrats on this one, looks fab on you too!


----------



## H’sKisses

Greige City with it’s new guitar strap! LOVE that I can now wear it crossbody!!! Keeps my hands free for the baby! 

I have 1 more strap at home and another on the way!


----------



## StefaniJoy

At my son’s annual doctor check up! Was lucky enough to get the RED room to go with my COLQUELICOT city [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Looks great on you — beautiful red.



aalinne_72 said:


> 06 Rouge Vif Courier!
> Will look stunning when it brokes in!!
> I’m 5’8/1’73cm for reference



Pretty Day and cute dress. 



qwerty234 said:


> With my Tempete giant silver hardware day bag. I realised the other day I've had it 8 years (thanks facebook memories!). Still looks incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971294



This strap looks really good with it.



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Greige City with it’s new guitar strap! LOVE that I can now wear it crossbody!!! Keeps my hands free for the baby!
> 
> I have 1 more strap at home and another on the way!
> 
> View attachment 3971540



It was meant to be — the RED room with your red beauty.


StefaniJoy said:


> At my son’s annual doctor check up! Was lucky enough to get the RED room to go with my COLQUELICOT city [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971613
> View attachment 3971614


----------



## chowlover2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Greige City with it’s new guitar strap! LOVE that I can now wear it crossbody!!! Keeps my hands free for the baby!
> 
> I have 1 more strap at home and another on the way!
> 
> View attachment 3971540


That is perfect with your bag!


----------



## H’sKisses

chowlover2 said:


> That is perfect with your bag!



The hardware and leather portion aren’t an exact match, but I already knew that would be difficult to match perfectly. I love the convenience so much that it doesn’t even bother me like I thought it would!


----------



## kaykaymarieeee

first day in Paris and first day with my 2012 Coquelicot [emoji173]️


----------



## viewwing

These for the weekend


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

viewwing said:


> These for the weekend
> View attachment 3971836


----------



## ksuromax

viewwing said:


> These for the weekend
> View attachment 3971836


this candy pink with that lavender purple makes me feel weak in the knees!


----------



## ksuromax

StefaniJoy said:


> At my son’s annual doctor check up! Was lucky enough to get the RED room to go with my COLQUELICOT city [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971613
> View attachment 3971614


LOVE! 


kaykaymarieeee said:


> first day in Paris and first day with my 2012 Coquelicot [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971802


LOVE! -ll


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Greige City with it’s new guitar strap! LOVE that I can now wear it crossbody!!! Keeps my hands free for the baby!
> 
> I have 1 more strap at home and another on the way!
> 
> View attachment 3971540



Love this strap, goes perfectly with Greige!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

viewwing said:


> These for the weekend
> View attachment 3971836



These colours are so pretty together!  What colour is your City, it's beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Greige City with it’s new guitar strap! LOVE that I can now wear it crossbody!!! Keeps my hands free for the baby!
> 
> I have 1 more strap at home and another on the way!
> 
> View attachment 3971540


Totally LOVE it....love seeing everyone’s added non-Bal/guitar straps!


----------



## Kendie26

kaykaymarieeee said:


> first day in Paris and first day with my 2012 Coquelicot [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971802


 Now THIS is how to truly rock a Bal!! You look AMAZING!! A fabulous day of firsts for you!!


----------



## Kendie26

viewwing said:


> These for the weekend
> View attachment 3971836


What a magnificent & masterful trio in this pic viewwing!!! That small purple case is adorbs!


----------



## H’sKisses

Swapped purses after a day, something I usually don’t do... brought Cumin City out because I wanted to wear her with her new strap [emoji23] 

The silver hardware not matching the bag’s hardware bothered me for a bit, but I got over it. The stitching and the jewel details match her so perfectly that I don’t even notice the hardware anymore!


----------



## SakuraSakura

S/S 2013 Tangerine Mini Pompon! My very first Balenciaga; definitely not my last. Those details!


----------



## Iamminda

SakuraSakura said:


> S/S 2013 Tangerine Mini Pompon! My very first Balenciaga; definitely not my last. Those details!


What a bright and fun color.  Congrats on and enjoy your first Bbag.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Iamminda said:


> What a bright and fun color.  Congrats on and enjoy your first Bbag.


Thank you! I absolutely adore Tangerine. I got it for a steal too, despite the missing stud. I'm waiting on a new one from Ebay.


----------



## viewwing

jeanstohandbags said:


> These colours are so pretty together!  What colour is your City, it's beautiful!


It's rose berlingot.


----------



## monsterabby

StefaniJoy said:


> At my son’s annual doctor check up! Was lucky enough to get the RED room to go with my COLQUELICOT city [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971613
> View attachment 3971614



That photo is so cute! How long do you have it? Does red Bals fade quickly? Just bought a red metallic edge small city SHW in goatskin. It’s my first one and I’m really worried about fading. Thanks!


----------



## chowlover2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Swapped purses after a day, something I usually don’t do... brought Cumin City out because I wanted to wear her with her new strap [emoji23]
> 
> The silver hardware not matching the bag’s hardware bothered me for a bit, but I got over it. The stitching and the jewel details match her so perfectly that I don’t even notice the hardware anymore!
> 
> View attachment 3972993
> View attachment 3972994


Gorgeous, where did you find these?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

viewwing said:


> It's rose berlingot.



Thank you, it's such a beautiful shade of pink


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Swapped purses after a day, something I usually don’t do... brought Cumin City out because I wanted to wear her with her new strap [emoji23]
> 
> The silver hardware not matching the bag’s hardware bothered me for a bit, but I got over it. The stitching and the jewel details match her so perfectly that I don’t even notice the hardware anymore!
> 
> View attachment 3972993
> View attachment 3972994


Fabulous strap, fabulous bag!!


----------



## ksuromax

SakuraSakura said:


> S/S 2013 Tangerine Mini Pompon! My very first Balenciaga; definitely not my last. Those details!


what a happy colour!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous, where did you find these?



Rebecca Minkoff! I was sent a $25 off $100 purchase on Orchard Mile, plus I got 10% off for signing up and choosing my favorite brands, so I couldn’t resist! They shipped directly from Rebecca Minkoff and got to me in 2 Days! They have a thing where you get $25 if you send someone $25 and they make a purchase so I “sent” Hubby $25 to buy me more straps [emoji23] I get $25 for that so I guess I’ll just have to buy another one!


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous strap, fabulous bag!!



Thanks! I’m obsessed with these straps! They’re so comfy, too!


----------



## viewwing

jeanstohandbags said:


> Thank you, it's such a beautiful shade of pink


It has a purple tinge under sunlight or white light. It's gorgeous!


----------



## SakuraSakura

ksuromax said:


> what a happy colour!!!


One member described it as "orange soda with a bit of vanilla ice-cream." How right they were. It sits next to my Cerises Speedy 25.


----------



## ksuromax

my ex Rose Thulian now Vermilion Day


----------



## MAGJES

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Swapped purses after a day, something I usually don’t do... brought Cumin City out because I wanted to wear her with her new strap [emoji23]
> 
> The silver hardware not matching the bag’s hardware bothered me for a bit, but I got over it. The stitching and the jewel details match her so perfectly that I don’t even notice the hardware anymore!
> 
> View attachment 3972993
> View attachment 3972994


This is soooo cute!  I know what you mean about the hardware though. I felt the same with putting silver charms on my RH Bals but got over that in a sec!  I love Cumin. I used to own it in a rggh Work. Great neutral!


----------



## MAGJES

kaykaymarieeee said:


> first day in Paris and first day with my 2012 Coquelicot [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971802


Beautiful!!


----------



## Kendie26

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Swapped purses after a day, something I usually don’t do... brought Cumin City out because I wanted to wear her with her new strap [emoji23]
> 
> The silver hardware not matching the bag’s hardware bothered me for a bit, but I got over it. The stitching and the jewel details match her so perfectly that I don’t even notice the hardware anymore!
> 
> View attachment 3972993
> View attachment 3972994





MAGJES said:


> This is soooo cute!  I know what you mean about the hardware though. I felt the same with putting silver charms on my RH Bals but got over that in a sec!  I love Cumin. I used to own it in a rggh Work. Great neutral!


Ahhhhh, that strap looks AMAZING on your Cumin CIty!! Totally LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!
And hey, just had to comment @MAGJES i also had a Cumin Work w/ rosegold HW...we have similar taste my friend!


----------



## Kendie26

SakuraSakura said:


> S/S 2013 Tangerine Mini Pompon! My very first Balenciaga; definitely not my last. Those details!


Very sweet bag in such a cheerful, unique color!


----------



## MAGJES

SakuraSakura said:


> S/S 2013 Tangerine Mini Pompon! My very first Balenciaga; definitely not my last. Those details!


This bag is adorable!


----------



## MAGJES

viewwing said:


> These for the weekend
> View attachment 3971836


Love love love that Anthracitite?  Just beautiful!


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhh, that strap looks AMAZING on your Cumin CIty!! Totally LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!
> And hey, just had to comment @MAGJES i also had a Cumin Work w/ rosegold HW...we have similar taste my friend!


We really do!  Cumin was such a gorgeous light brown. I really miss it!  I’d love a RH City.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> my ex Rose Thulian now Vermilion Day


Another beautiful red!!   I am going to have to call you the Lady in Red soon


----------



## SakuraSakura

Kendie26 said:


> Very sweet bag in such a cheerful, unique color!





MAGJES said:


> This bag is adorable!



Thank you, everyone!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> my ex Rose Thulian now Vermilion Day



Beautiful!    You did such a great job with the dyeing.....did you do it yourself, or have it professionally done.  Wondering also how has the dye held up since it was done?


----------



## kaykaymarieeee

Kendie26 said:


> Now THIS is how to truly rock a Bal!! You look AMAZING!! A fabulous day of firsts for you!!





MAGJES said:


> Beautiful!!



thank you both!!


----------



## Iamminda

Using Bleu Lavande today.  Look how she is blue in some lighting and purple in other lighting,  It’s like I got 2 bags for the price of 1


----------



## H’sKisses

Iamminda said:


> Using Bleu Lavande today.  Look how she is blue in some lighting and purple in other lighting,  It’s like I got 2 bags for the price of 1



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dolali

Iamminda said:


> Using Bleu Lavande today.  Look how she is blue in some lighting and purple in other lighting,  It’s like I got 2 bags for the price of 1



WOW! That is one gorgeous Blue!!!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful!    You did such a great job with the dyeing.....did you do it yourself, or have it professionally done.  Wondering also how has the dye held up since it was done?


thank you! 
by myself
it's holding up just fine, i left the tag undone, to see the difference in case if the paint will start wearing off, see? even the inner side of the handle where it is in permanent contact with my hand/shoulder is perfectly solid and vivid, no any sign of changing colour at all


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Using Bleu Lavande today.  Look how she is blue in some lighting and purple in other lighting,  It’s like I got 2 bags for the price of 1


Miss Stunning!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much 



Hershey'sKisses said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





dolali said:


> WOW! That is one gorgeous Blue!!!





ksuromax said:


> Miss Stunning!!!


----------



## MAGJES

Iamminda said:


> Using Bleu Lavande today.  Look how she is blue in some lighting and purple in other lighting,  It’s like I got 2 bags for the price of 1


So beautiful!  The 2nd picture is how I remember mine.  
Your charm is perfect!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> by myself
> it's holding up just fine, i left the tag undone, to see the difference in case if the paint will start wearing off, see? even the inner side of the handle where it is in permanent contact with my hand/shoulder is perfectly solid and vivid, no any sign of changing colour at all



Such a beautiful dye job & what a great craftsperson you are, even the stitching has come up great!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Using Bleu Lavande today.  Look how she is blue in some lighting and purple in other lighting,  It’s like I got 2 bags for the price of 1



I cannot believe I never bought Bleu Lavande, it is one of my favourites, & yours is just beautiful!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you lovely ladies !! 

Ms Pinky Fluo is getting lots of attention!! 

I hope you guys had a good break too ! 



Hershey'sKisses said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





ManilaMama said:


> Happy Chinese New Year!
> 
> I LOVE your bag! I love anything fluorescent!!





muchstuff said:


> Happiest of Lunar New Years my dear friend, you look lovely





Iamminda said:


> What a pretty bag. You always look so cute!   Happy Lunar New Year to you cutie.





Antigone said:


> I like your pink fluo Bal and your calculator!
> 
> Happy New Year!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Happy New Year and I love this happy pink





Kendie26 said:


> And another Bal Queen  WOW woman, this looks AMAZING on you. Major pink fan here....loving this shade!
> Major Special & Happy / Prosperous wishes to dearest you & all who celebrate the Lunar New YEar!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you sweetie ! Hope you enjoyed your holiday too! 

Always like "funky" phone covers  



ksuromax said:


> happy New Year!!!!
> you look fab, and the bag is just darling!!!
> p.s. my phone cover is old, black-n-white Nokia


----------



## peacebabe

My dear M !!! I love everything in this pic from head to toe !!! 

You   



aalinne_72 said:


> 06 Rouge Vif Courier!
> Will look stunning when it brokes in!!
> I’m 5’8/1’73cm for reference


----------



## peacebabe

Glad to see mini Pompon here !!! It's such an unrated cutie pie! I always like it

Congrats!    



SakuraSakura said:


> S/S 2013 Tangerine Mini Pompon! My very first Balenciaga; definitely not my last. Those details!


----------



## peacebabe

Your lovely scarf & bag is complimenting each other so sell ! 



ksuromax said:


> my ex Rose Thulian now Vermilion Day


----------



## peacebabe

Oh yes !!! it does look like 2 different bag! What a great buy 



Iamminda said:


> Using Bleu Lavande today.  Look how she is blue in some lighting and purple in other lighting,  It’s like I got 2 bags for the price of 1


----------



## peacebabe

OH MY ..... What a perfect job !!! 

May i know what dye you used? Do you need to use alcohol to wipe down & sand before dying??



ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> by myself
> it's holding up just fine, i left the tag undone, to see the difference in case if the paint will start wearing off, see? even the inner side of the handle where it is in permanent contact with my hand/shoulder is perfectly solid and vivid, no any sign of changing colour at all


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> OH MY ..... What a perfect job !!!
> 
> May i know what dye you used? Do you need to use alcohol to wipe down & sand before dying??


just a plain acrylic paint from crafts shop, i did clean it, but without alcohol


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Your lovely scarf & bag is complimenting each other so sell !


thank you, Sweetie!  
hope, you had great time and lovely celebration!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Using Bleu Lavande today.  Look how she is blue in some lighting and purple in other lighting,  It’s like I got 2 bags for the price of 1


 As i KISS MY COMPUTER SCREEN>>>Ahhhhh, such a DREAM BAG!!! 1 of my all time faves’ ever ever ever!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much .  There is something special about one’s first Bal — and she is definitely special to me.  



MAGJES said:


> So beautiful!  The 2nd picture is how I remember mine.
> Your charm is perfect!!





jeanstohandbags said:


> I cannot believe I never bought Bleu Lavande, it is one of my favourites, & yours is just beautiful!





peacebabe said:


> Oh yes !!! it does look like 2 different bag! What a great buy





Kendie26 said:


> As i KISS MY COMPUTER SCREEN>>>Ahhhhh, such a DREAM BAG!!! 1 of my all time faves’ ever ever ever!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Using Bleu Lavande today.  Look how she is blue in some lighting and purple in other lighting,  It’s like I got 2 bags for the price of 1


I love this bag so much, IM!!!  Thank you for sharing her beauty with us!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I love this bag so much, IM!!!  Thank you for sharing her beauty with us!!



Thanks kindly my dear


----------



## MAGJES

My one and only Velo for when I need a longer strap. 
2014 Blue Persian ggh


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> My one and only Velo for when I need a longer strap.
> 2014 Blue Persian ggh


she's a beau!


----------



## MAGJES

ksuromax said:


> she's a beau!


Thank you!  The color is a great neutral!


----------



## Iamminda

MAGJES said:


> My one and only Velo for when I need a longer strap.
> 2014 Blue Persian ggh


What a beautiful blue especially with the ggh.


----------



## natalia0128

MAGJES said:


> My one and only Velo for when I need a longer strap. [emoji813]
> 2014 Blue Persian ggh


where did you get little charm at?


----------



## enshogirl

Took out my ‘09 Anthracite City for work today. It’s been a long time!


----------



## LostInBal

enshogirl said:


> Took out my ‘09 Anthracite City for work today. It’s been a long time!
> 
> View attachment 3976248


----------



## StefaniJoy

Iamminda said:


> Using Bleu Lavande today.  Look how she is blue in some lighting and purple in other lighting,  It’s like I got 2 bags for the price of 1



That is GENIUS! 2 for the price of one. It’s a very beautiful bag [emoji170][emoji170][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## StefaniJoy

Using my ANTHRACITE envelope clutch at the hair salon today. First time using her! I’m in love with the color....like a charcoal


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> That is GENIUS! 2 for the price of one. It’s a very beautiful bag [emoji170][emoji170][emoji171][emoji171]


Thank you .  Gorgeous clutch you got there — I need something in anthracite.


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> Using my ANTHRACITE envelope clutch at the hair salon today. First time using her! I’m in love with the color....like a charcoal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976865


So darn chic & sexy...looks perfect w/ your jeans! It makes me miss my anthra clutch!!


----------



## MAGJES

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful blue especially with the ggh.


Thank you!


natalia0128 said:


> where did you get little charm at?



Juicy Couture Charm. I don’t think they make them anymore but you can find tons on ebay.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo


----------



## H’sKisses

Coquelicot Town with a jeweled RM guitar strap... it’s a bit much, I know, but I couldn’t resist! [emoji38] My wardrobe is always very plain and neutral so every once in a while I go extreme with little details. 

I don’t know how practical it is with a baby, though. He’ll probably want to pick at all the jewels [emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo


So pretty — I forget that you have other gorgeous Bals besides your fabulous black, grey and silver ones.


----------



## Iamminda

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Coquelicot Town with a jeweled RM guitar strap... it’s a bit much, I know, but I couldn’t resist! [emoji38] My wardrobe is always very plain and neutral so every once in a while I go extreme with little details.
> 
> I don’t know how practical it is with a baby, though. He’ll probably want to pick at all the jewels [emoji23]
> View attachment 3977827



Great strap on your pretty Town.  Your baby will definitely be fascinated by the jewels (as am I )


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Coquelicot Town with a jeweled RM guitar strap... it’s a bit much, I know, but I couldn’t resist! [emoji38] My wardrobe is always very plain and neutral so every once in a while I go extreme with little details.
> 
> I don’t know how practical it is with a baby, though. He’ll probably want to pick at all the jewels [emoji23]
> View attachment 3977827


way to go!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo


Aaaah, purple Bal...    I *need* one! Gorgeous, PJ!


----------



## peacebabe

Travelling with all these "babies " 

I hope my trip will be a "colorful" one


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Travelling with all these "babies "
> 
> I hope my trip will be a "colorful" one


A true Bal Queen with another awesome pic! Happy travels to you dearest Peace!


----------



## Phiomega

peacebabe said:


> Travelling with all these "babies "
> 
> I hope my trip will be a "colorful" one



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].... look at the rainbow of Bals!!!!  So gorgeous!


----------



## Phiomega

Reporter is out!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Travelling with all these "babies "
> 
> I hope my trip will be a "colorful" one


Gorgeous, have a safe trip!


----------



## MAGJES

peacebabe said:


> Travelling with all these "babies "
> 
> I hope my trip will be a "colorful" one


Have a lovely trip with your beautiful assortment of Bal colors!


----------



## MAGJES

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3979785
> 
> Reporter is out!


Love this!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Travelling with all these "babies "
> 
> I hope my trip will be a "colorful" one


Pretty babies.  Have a fun and safe trip


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> Travelling with all these "babies "
> 
> I hope my trip will be a "colorful" one



Holy pop of colour, just gorgeous, all of them!!!   Is that a Sienna Courier in the back there?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3979785
> 
> Reporter is out!



This is so cute, I haven't looked at Reporter before, maybe it's time I do!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Travelling with all these "babies "
> 
> I hope my trip will be a "colorful" one


Safe travels, Miss Queen of the Rainbow!!


----------



## LouLie

Hi ladies! Loving all of your bags!  
I'm OG'in it today... 1st Season Caribou Flat Brass Sac Plat, my go-to work tote. 
Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LouLie said:


> Hi ladies! Loving all of your bags!
> I'm OG'in it today... 1st Season Caribou Flat Brass Sac Plat, my go-to work tote.
> Hope you all have a great week!
> View attachment 3981248



Wow, just beautiful, & so great to see one of these special bags in action!


----------



## LouLie

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, just beautiful, & so great to see one of these special bags in action!


Thank you! I kept my favorite bags stowed away for years before deciding to actually use them. Sitting in a dustbag just doesn't do them justice.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Oldie for me too today, 03 S/S Olive Brown First with PH 
My daughter is very sure this is brown, but I see it as more of a green


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LouLie said:


> Thank you! I kept my favorite bags stowed away for years before deciding to actually use them. Sitting in a dustbag just doesn't do them justice.



This is so true, and I am also guilty of this crime.  So these days I do take out my oldies because they are handbags after all & should be used as such (but it's usually only just for the day lol)


----------



## LouLie

I definitely see the green, which is gorgeous against the pewter hardware. What a beauty! 



jeanstohandbags said:


> Oldie for me too today, 03 S/S Olive Brown First with PH
> My daughter is very sure this is brown, but I see it as more of a green
> 
> View attachment 3981309
> View attachment 3981311


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LouLie said:


> I definitely see the green, which is gorgeous against the pewter hardware. What a beauty!



Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Oldie for me too today, 03 S/S Olive Brown First with PH
> My daughter is very sure this is brown, but I see it as more of a green
> 
> View attachment 3981309
> View attachment 3981311


Definitely see green, lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

Lovely Oldies ladies.  Thanks for sharing.



LouLie said:


> Hi ladies! Loving all of your bags!
> I'm OG'in it today... 1st Season Caribou Flat Brass Sac Plat, my go-to work tote.
> Hope you all have a great week!
> View attachment 3981248





jeanstohandbags said:


> Oldie for me too today, 03 S/S Olive Brown First with PH
> My daughter is very sure this is brown, but I see it as more of a green
> 
> View attachment 3981309
> View attachment 3981311


----------



## LouLie

Iamminda said:


> Lovely Oldies ladies.  Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, dear. ❤


----------



## ksuromax

Oldies fest!!!  
Lovely bags, keep them coming!!


----------



## LouLie

ksuromax said:


> Oldies fest!!!
> Lovely bags, keep them coming!!


Yes, please! Anyone else want to bring their oldies but goodies out to play?


----------



## fayden

I'm carrying my 03 lilac city!


----------



## LouLie

Wow... What a rare and stunning beauty, especially in such great condition! Just gorgeous! 


fayden said:


> I'm carrying my 03 lilac city!
> 
> View attachment 3981763


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> I'm carrying my 03 lilac city!
> 
> View attachment 3981763



This is such a pretty bag...Lilac with PH is such an amazing combo...and love the Cheshire Cat charm...just adorable!


----------



## Kendie26

LouLie said:


> Hi ladies! Loving all of your bags!
> I'm OG'in it today... 1st Season Caribou Flat Brass Sac Plat, my go-to work tote.
> Hope you all have a great week!
> View attachment 3981248





jeanstohandbags said:


> Oldie for me too today, 03 S/S Olive Brown First with PH
> My daughter is very sure this is brown, but I see it as more of a green
> 
> View attachment 3981309
> View attachment 3981311





fayden said:


> I'm carrying my 03 lilac city!
> 
> View attachment 3981763


Triple round of applause for the 3 of you   ....those are some SERIOUS oldie BEAUTIES!! WOW!
A very SPECIAL bag @LouLie 
@jeanstohandbags i definitely see green as well (w/ brown undertone)...she’s GORGEOUS@fayden I’m super jealous as I always wanted this color


----------



## peacebabe

Sharp eye dearest jth !!! It's Sienna & its a Extra Courier. It's really huge! Good for 1 week long trip!  



jeanstohandbags said:


> Holy pop of colour, just gorgeous, all of them!!!   Is that a Sienna Courier in the back there?



Thank you ladies!! I had a really good recharged & those babies were behaving really well 




Kendie26 said:


> A true Bal Queen with another awesome pic! Happy travels to you dearest Peace!





Phiomega said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].... look at the rainbow of Bals!!!!  So gorgeous!





muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous, have a safe trip!





MAGJES said:


> Have a lovely trip with your beautiful assortment of Bal colors!





Iamminda said:


> Pretty babies.  Have a fun and safe trip


----------



## peacebabe

Love this Reporter !!! Looking to collect more 



Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3979785
> 
> Reporter is out!


----------



## peacebabe

This is a rare gem !! 



LouLie said:


> Hi ladies! Loving all of your bags!
> I'm OG'in it today... 1st Season Caribou Flat Brass Sac Plat, my go-to work tote.
> Hope you all have a great week!
> View attachment 3981248


----------



## peacebabe

I see greenish brown / brownish green !!! 



jeanstohandbags said:


> Oldie for me too today, 03 S/S Olive Brown First with PH
> My daughter is very sure this is brown, but I see it as more of a green
> 
> View attachment 3981309
> View attachment 3981311



Thank you lovely! I did had a good recharged ! 



ksuromax said:


> Safe travels, Miss Queen of the Rainbow!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> Sharp eye dearest jth !!! It's Sienna & its a Extra Courier. It's really huge! Good for 1 week long trip!



OMG, you Peace & Aalinne both posting Sienna Extra Couriers within a few days of each other is too much for me, I think I'm going to faint! 
PS:  Sienna is on my radar at the moment, I can't help but zero in on it!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG, you Peace & Aalinne both posting Sienna Extra Couriers within a few days of each other is too much for me, I think I'm going to faint!
> PS:  Sienna is on my radar at the moment, I can't help but zero in on it!


I can totally feel it for you, i have Sienna in Weekender size, and it's one of the best leathers i have in Bals


----------



## peacebabe

I just saw that aalinne just got one too !!! Lovely !! Yes, the leather is TDF !!! And it's totally value for money for so much leather! 





ksuromax said:


> I can totally feel it for you, i have Sienna in Weekender size, and it's one of the best leathers i have in Bals





jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG, you Peace & Aalinne both posting Sienna Extra Couriers within a few days of each other is too much for me, I think I'm going to faint!
> PS:  Sienna is on my radar at the moment, I can't help but zero in on it!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> I just saw that aalinne just got one too !!! Lovely !! Yes, the leather is TDF !!! And it's totally value for money for so much leather!



OMG thank you for posting this beautiful pic!!  At least I have everyone else's Sienna's to drool over until my turn comes


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> I can totally feel it for you, i have Sienna in Weekender size, and it's one of the best leathers i have in Bals



Sienna in Weekender!!! OMG I can only dream!!!   ....Have you posted this beauty before, I would LOVE to see pics!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Sienna in Weekender!!! OMG I can only dream!!!   ....Have you posted this beauty before, I would LOVE to see pics!


i did, of course, but i rarely use her, she is my weekender


----------



## samochi

Hi everyone! My first time posting here. Carried my backpack to work today. [emoji4]

View attachment 3984278


----------



## LouLie

Kendie26 said:


> Triple round of applause for the 3 of you   ....those are some SERIOUS oldie BEAUTIES!! WOW!
> A very SPECIAL bag @LouLie
> @jeanstohandbags i definitely see green as well (w/ brown undertone)...she’s GORGEOUS@fayden I’m super jealous as I always wanted this color





peacebabe said:


> This is a rare gem !!



Thank you, lovelies!


----------



## samochi

samochi said:


> Hi everyone! My first time posting here. Carried my backpack to work today. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3984278



Repost. The picture didn’t show in the previous post.  [emoji28]


----------



## ksuromax

samochi said:


> Repost. The picture didn’t show in the previous post.  [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3984493


lovely!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

samochi said:


> Repost. The picture didn’t show in the previous post.  [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3984493


Gorgeous blue! Congratulations!


----------



## Kendie26

samochi said:


> Repost. The picture didn’t show in the previous post.  [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3984493


What an awesome bag &colorthanks for posting her!!


----------



## MAGJES

samochi said:


> Repost. The picture didn’t show in the previous post.  [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3984493


I've never seen a Bal backpack!    I really like it. Very very cute....and functional!!


----------



## Iamminda

samochi said:


> Repost. The picture didn’t show in the previous post.  [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3984493


This is such a beautiful backpack


----------



## samochi

ksuromax said:


> lovely!



Thanks! [emoji4]



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gorgeous blue! Congratulations!



Thanks! [emoji16]



Kendie26 said:


> What an awesome bag &colorthanks for posting her!!



Thanks for letting me share. [emoji16]



MAGJES said:


> I've never seen a Bal backpack!    I really like it. Very very cute....and functional!!



Thanks! Yup it’s really very functional. I use it as a baby bag too. 



Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful backpack



Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## ksuromax

Look who's out today!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Look who's out today!


You know I love this outfit and bag


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You know I love this outfit and bag


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Look who's out today!



Styled to perfection!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Look who's out today!


THE BESTEST!!!! Rock on dearest sexy k & Bal!!!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Styled to perfection!


 thank you! 


Kendie26 said:


> THE BESTEST!!!! Rock on dearest sexy k & Bal!!!


 thank you!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Look who's out today!



Love this whole look!  You totally rock it.


----------



## MAGJES

ksuromax said:


> Look who's out today!


Love  Love  Love!!


----------



## Phiomega

samochi said:


> Repost. The picture didn’t show in the previous post.  [emoji28]



Never seen this style! Lovely color!


----------



## peacebabe

Rocking well !!! And i love those rings !!! Is the middle one an owl??



ksuromax said:


> Look who's out today!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Rocking well !!! And i love those rings !!! Is the middle one an owl??


Yes, and there's a small skull on top of it 
ETA: A snapshot


----------



## ksuromax

play bold, or go home!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> play bold, or go home!



OMG total gorgeousness!!!


----------



## Lanier

I haven't posted on of these in so long! Seafoam First


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> play bold, or go home!



this is a fantastic look! Love your Apple Green Day! You have the most wonderful bag collection.


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> this is a fantastic look! Love your Apple Green Day! You have the most wonderful bag collection.


thank you kindly!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> play bold, or go home!


----------



## rx4dsoul

I feel like its been ages since I last posted here!
RB City with RGghw


----------



## muchstuff

rx4dsoul said:


> I feel like its been ages since I last posted here!
> RB City with RGghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987872


Welcome back!


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> I feel like its been ages since I last posted here!
> RB City with RGghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987872


Good to see you R — you have been missed.  Beautiful Bbag.


----------



## peacebabe

Love all your rings ! So unique 



ksuromax said:


> Yes, and there's a small skull on top of it
> ETA: A snapshot


----------



## rx4dsoul

Thank you ladies! [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]


----------



## ksuromax

rx4dsoul said:


> I feel like its been ages since I last posted here!
> RB City with RGghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987872


Gorgeous colour, looks like sakura bloom, spring perfection! welcome back!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> play bold, or go home!





Lanier said:


> I haven't posted on of these in so long! Seafoam First





rx4dsoul said:


> I feel like its been ages since I last posted here!
> RB City with RGghw



Lovely spring colors.... lovestruck!!! [emoji173]️ [emoji177]


----------



## Phiomega

Wearing navy top and light blue jeans to allow silver HW ME Bleu Prusse takes the spotlight... I believe this is one of my most attention grabbing bags!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous colour, looks like sakura bloom, spring perfection! welcome back!





Phiomega said:


> Lovely spring colors.... lovestruck!!! [emoji173]️ [emoji177]


Thank you dears. [emoji11]

@Phiomega - that blue is a headturner for sure! [emoji7]


----------



## LostInBal

Promised pics wearing my 07 Sienna extra men Courier  @muchstuff 
Can you recognize that skirt and boots??. They were worn by Molly Ringwald in Breakfast Club movie!. Both are the original ones from 80´s Ralf Lauren, aren't they cute?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

rx4dsoul said:


> I feel like its been ages since I last posted here!
> RB City with RGghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987872


Gorgeous colour  What colour is RB? I am glad to see you and your beautiful bags back!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> Promised pics wearing my 07 Sienna extra men Courier  @muchstuff
> Can you recognize that skirt and boots??. They were worn by Molly Ringwald in Breakfast Club movie!. Both are the original ones from 80´s Ralf Lauren, aren't they cute?


I think you could start doing guided tours through your wardrobe  80's Ralph Lauren was fabulous, can't believe you have that skirt!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3988075
> 
> Wearing navy top and light blue jeans to allow silver HW ME Bleu Prusse takes the spotlight... I believe this is one of my most attention grabbing bags!


Lovely Prussian blue, the ME really is like a piece of jewellery, holding its own


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Promised pics wearing my 07 Sienna extra men Courier  @muchstuff
> Can you recognize that skirt and boots??. They were worn by Molly Ringwald in Breakfast Club movie!. Both are the original ones from 80´s Ralf Lauren, aren't they cute?


Bow to the


----------



## ksuromax

Baby calf is riding shotgun today


----------



## rx4dsoul

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gorgeous colour  What colour is RB? I am glad to see you and your beautiful bags back!


Oh sorry! Haha its Rose Bruyere. Thank you.  [emoji6]


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> Baby calf is riding shotgun today


Ah that leather is so luxurious!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> I feel like its been ages since I last posted here!
> RB City with RGghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987872


Have totally missed you rx....such a pretty colorwelcome back!!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3988075
> 
> Wearing navy top and light blue jeans to allow silver HW ME Bleu Prusse takes the spotlight... I believe this is one of my most attention grabbing bags!





aalinne_72 said:


> Promised pics wearing my 07 Sienna extra men Courier  @muchstuff
> Can you recognize that skirt and boots??. They were worn by Molly Ringwald in Breakfast Club movie!. Both are the original ones from 80´s Ralf Lauren, aren't they cute?





ksuromax said:


> Baby calf is riding shotgun today


The 3 of you are killin’ it w/ your FABULOUS pics!!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Promised pics wearing my 07 Sienna extra men Courier  @muchstuff
> Can you recognize that skirt and boots??. They were worn by Molly Ringwald in Breakfast Club movie!. Both are the original ones from 80´s Ralf Lauren, aren't they cute?


Great look!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Promised pics wearing my 07 Sienna extra men Courier  @muchstuff
> Can you recognize that skirt and boots??. They were worn by Molly Ringwald in Breakfast Club movie!. Both are the original ones from 80´s Ralf Lauren, aren't they cute?



How cool is that you are wearing her skirt and boots!  Literally just 10 minutes ago, I was flipping through the channels on my tv and saw her in a movie with Andrew McCarthy (my long time crush ).


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> How cool is that you are wearing her skirt and boots!  Literally just 10 minutes ago, I was flipping through the channels on my tv and saw her in a movie with Andrew McCarthy (my long time crush ).


Pretty in Pink??or St Elmo’s??


----------



## LostInBal

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think you could start doing guided tours through your wardrobe  80's Ralph Lauren was fabulous, can't believe you have that skirt!





ksuromax said:


> Bow to the





Kendie26 said:


> The 3 of you are killin’ it w/ your FABULOUS pics!!





muchstuff said:


> Great look!





Iamminda said:


> How cool is that you are wearing her skirt and boots!  Literally just 10 minutes ago, I was flipping through the channels on my tv and saw her in a movie with Andrew McCarthy (my long time crush ).



Thank you my lovelies, glad you like it!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Pretty in Pink??or St Elmo’s??



Pretty in Pink.  That Andrew McCarthy is still so dreamy (lol) after all these years


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> Pretty in Pink.  That Andrew McCarthy is still so dreamy (lol) after all these years


You’re right, lol. And Molly didn’t appeared in St.Elmo’s


----------



## MAGJES

ksuromax said:


> play bold, or go home!


Yes!!  Now that is bold!!   Perfect!!



Lanier said:


> I haven't posted on of these in so long! Seafoam First
> View attachment 3986631



Love !



rx4dsoul said:


> I feel like its been ages since I last posted here!
> RB City with RGghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987872



What a beauty!!



Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3988075
> 
> Wearing navy top and light blue jeans to allow silver HW ME Bleu Prusse takes the spotlight... I believe this is one of my most attention grabbing bags!



Stunning on it's own!


----------



## MAGJES

aalinne_72 said:


> Promised pics wearing my 07 Sienna extra men Courier  @muchstuff
> Can you recognize that skirt and boots??. They were worn by Molly Ringwald in Breakfast Club movie!. Both are the original ones from 80´s Ralf Lauren, aren't they cute?



LOVE the Courier!  That color is amazing.


----------



## Phiomega

aalinne_72 said:


> Promised pics wearing my 07 Sienna extra men Courier  @muchstuff
> Can you recognize that skirt and boots??. They were worn by Molly Ringwald in Breakfast Club movie!. Both are the original ones from 80´s Ralf Lauren, aren't they cute?



The whole ensemble is very cute!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

I realize that Rogue Brique has not seen enough daylight this year, though she had been consistently out in the 2H 2017.... so here she is with my beloved IPad case - aren’t they beautiful pair?


----------



## ksuromax

Calf baby is out again, just had no time to switch


----------



## rx4dsoul

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3989252
> 
> 
> I realize that Rogue Brique has not seen enough daylight this year, though she had been consistently out in the 2H 2017.... so here she is with my beloved IPad case - aren’t they beautiful pair?


Gorgeous! I once had a city in Grenat a bit similar in colourway which I sold and regretted ever since. Your bag brings back some fond memories. [emoji11]


----------



## peacebabe

Well matched from head to toe !!!



aalinne_72 said:


> Promised pics wearing my 07 Sienna extra men Courier  @muchstuff
> Can you recognize that skirt and boots??. They were worn by Molly Ringwald in Breakfast Club movie!. Both are the original ones from 80´s Ralf Lauren, aren't they cute?


----------



## peacebabe

Looks like you having no time is good for baby calf ! 



ksuromax said:


> Calf baby is out again, just had no time to switch


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> Calf baby is out again, just had no time to switch


Why is there no "love" button on tpf?
Love the outfit love the bag! [emoji7]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Promised pics wearing my 07 Sienna extra men Courier  @muchstuff
> Can you recognize that skirt and boots??. They were worn by Molly Ringwald in Breakfast Club movie!. Both are the original ones from 80´s Ralf Lauren, aren't they cute?



Totally love this look!  Your Sienna Courier is just so beautiful!!!!!   & The Breakfast Club is such a great & timeless movie.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Baby calf is riding shotgun today



Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Calf baby is out again, just had no time to switch



or maybe you just didn't want to switch


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> or maybe you just didn't want to switch


could be the case ....


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Looks like you having no time is good for baby calf !





rx4dsoul said:


> Why is there no "love" button on tpf?
> Love the outfit love the bag! [emoji7]





jeanstohandbags said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!



Thank you all!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Calf baby is out again, just had no time to switch



Great looking ensemble!!!!   Pretty K.


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3989252
> 
> 
> I realize that Rogue Brique has not seen enough daylight this year, though she had been consistently out in the 2H 2017.... so here she is with my beloved IPad case - aren’t they beautiful pair?



Have not seen this red(dish) beauty in awhile.  I like that iPad case — is it LC?


----------



## Kendie26

Needed some pink happiness today after a very rough long weekend w/ the big nor’easter storm.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Needed some pink happiness today after a very rough long weekend w/ the big nor’easter storm.



Pretty in pink!!!  Love this pink beauty (Hey, I am wearing a pink sweatshirt right now and would look great with your bag, lol).  Hope you have better weather this week.


----------



## MAGJES

Militaire Work is going out!


----------



## muchstuff

MAGJES said:


> Militaire Work is going out!


Look at that condition!


----------



## Iamminda

MAGJES said:


> Militaire Work is going out!


I don’t think I have seen this color before here (at least in recent years) — really pretty and unique.


----------



## ksuromax

Street


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Street


Oh I remember this purple beauty (Raisin or ?).  Love this bag with the scarf.  Always looking good K


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oh I remember this purple beauty (Raisin or ?).  Love this bag with the scarf.  Always looking good K


thank you, Dear  
yes, it's a Raisin


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> Street


Great bag ! Love the shape


----------



## floodette

still havent changed out of my envelope grouseille me. i use it as woc and keep it inside my bigger bag. love all the pockets


----------



## Prada Prince

Using my Anthracite Balenciaga RGGHW Work to... work. [emoji12]


----------



## peacebabe

This is so sweet !!!! But it would be even sweeter if the  is around ! 




Kendie26 said:


> Needed some pink happiness today after a very rough long weekend w/ the big nor’easter storm.


----------



## peacebabe

Im always very intrigued with this color. ....... Very unique. And yes ........ look at the condition !!! 



MAGJES said:


> Militaire Work is going out!


----------



## peacebabe

Love this bag too !!! It's so rare !!!   



ksuromax said:


> Street


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Love this bag too !!! It's so rare !!!


yup, yup!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Needed some pink happiness today after a very rough long weekend w/ the big nor’easter storm.





MAGJES said:


> Militaire Work is going out!





Prada Prince said:


> Using my Anthracite Balenciaga RGGHW Work to... work. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3990788


YEEEY!!!    
Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## taho

Didn't mean to turn you into a baby bag, Velo, but I want to use my nice bags every day lol


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> This is so sweet !!!! But it would be even sweeter if the  is around !


 eeek I forgot!! I think i said I’d sit on “the throne” (Chair)...my memory is dang awful!


----------



## Phiomega

rx4dsoul said:


> Gorgeous! I once had a city in Grenat a bit similar in colourway which I sold and regretted ever since. Your bag brings back some fond memories. [emoji11]



Thank you! I searched ‘Grenat’ and indeed it has similar color tone...



Iamminda said:


> Have not seen this red(dish) beauty in awhile.  I like that iPad case — is it LC?



Thanks! Yes it is LC Etoiles! I really love it - roomy and not bulky, neutral but not boring...


----------



## chowlover2

I love my Grenat! The leather on mine feels like a baby's bottom!


----------



## Phiomega

MAGJES said:


> Militaire Work is going out!
> [/URL]



This color is so nice! [emoji1303]


----------



## missmandymarie

2010 City, color is Castagna


----------



## ksuromax

study in purple


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ 
my new to me Day 
Don't know the color ...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> my new to me Day
> Don't know the color ...


This purple is glorious


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> my new to me Day
> Don't know the color ...


What a gorgeous purple!


----------



## MAGJES

Prada Prince said:


> Using my Anthracite Balenciaga RGGHW Work to... work. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3990788


I’ve always loved the combo! Beautiful!


----------



## MAGJES

I never ended up taking this lovely out of the house today but she’s been by my side. I am always stunned by this leather every time I pull her out. 

‘09 Officier GGH Part Time


----------



## peacebabe

Yes yes u did !!! Don't worry, i will keep reminding you till i see "you" on "the throne" with your babies !! 



Kendie26 said:


> eeek I forgot!! I think i said I’d sit on “the throne” (Chair)...my memory is dang awful!


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely !!! Is there a pocket at the back of mirror?



Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> my new to me Day
> Don't know the color ...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Lovely !!! Is there a pocket at the back of mirror?


Thanks 
no pocket


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks
> no pocket



I'm going with sapphire...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> study in purple


Bought the black one ksuro, God I'm weak ...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Bought the black one ksuro, God I'm weak ...


you found a black STREET???


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> you found a black STREET???



Yes ma'am[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yes ma'am[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Great find!! I haven't seen one for a while!  
can't wait to see the pics! 
Happy Women's Day, to you and all other beautiful Ladies here!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> you found a black STREET???


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 3993408


Great looking one!  
Leather looks good, and so do the corners, well snatched!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Great looking one!
> Leather looks good, and so do the corners, well snatched!



Thanks to you my enabling friend, I'll reveal when I get her! That's what I get for staying up late, off to bed before I do more damage[emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks to you my enabling friend, I'll reveal when I get her! That's what I get for staying up late, off to bed before I do more damage[emoji23]


Anytime!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 3993408



This is really cute, fab condition too, congrats!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 3993408



Beautiful !!! 
Pleaseplease do some modshots


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 3993408


Oh Yeah!!!  Can’t wait to see it.


----------



## MAGJES

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 3993408


LOVE!!


----------



## pzammie

My new to me 2006 Ink City[emoji7]


----------



## taho

At the post office


----------



## MAGJES

pzammie said:


> My new to me 2006 Ink City[emoji7]
> View attachment 3993924
> 
> View attachment 3993925


This is very very pretty!!  I've not seen INK leather this wrinkly E.V.E.R!!  It almost looks like lambskin. 2006 leather usually has a very glossy sheen too.  Is the letter inside a "Y?"


----------



## pzammie

MAGJES said:


> This is very very pretty!!  I've not seen INK leather this wrinkly E.V.E.R!!  It almost looks like lambskin. 2006 leather usually has a very glossy sheen too.  Is the letter inside a "Y?"



Yesss!  It’s a “Y”
The chèvre leather is sooo soft.


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> My new to me 2006 Ink City[emoji7]
> View attachment 3993924
> 
> View attachment 3993925


So beautiful (the color and the leather).  All that is missing from this picture is the rest of your fabulous outfit


----------



## MAGJES

pzammie said:


> Yesss!  It’s a “Y”
> The chèvre leather is sooo soft.


Wow!  I’m impressed!   Lucky lady. 
It’s stunning!


----------



## muchstuff

MAGJES said:


> LOVE!!


Mod shots to follow next week! Thanks to all of you


----------



## taho

taho said:


> At the post office
> View attachment 3993950


Aw geez, I accidentally included a screenshot of a game I'm playing . I don't see a way to edit posts through mobile, though


----------



## muchstuff

taho said:


> Aw geez, I accidentally included a screenshot of a game I'm playing . I don't see a way to edit posts through mobile, though


S'OK


----------



## Prada Prince

Ending the week with my Balenciaga Work in Anthracite RGGHW...


----------



## peacebabe

!!! You found what you wanted ! Lucky you !!! 

Let us know your review after using her 



muchstuff said:


> View attachment 3993408


----------



## peacebabe

"Let's go to YOUR room" !!! 



taho said:


> At the post office
> View attachment 3993950


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> "Let's go to YOUR room" !!!



Shall do!


----------



## Kendie26

This is dedicated to the ever-so-lovely @peacebabe ....i know you are a Twiggy lover like me (06 Ink) & here i am w/ her on the “throne” as promised you


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> This is dedicated to the ever-so-lovely @peacebabe ....i know you are a Twiggy lover like me (06 Ink) & here i am w/ her on the “throne” as promised you



Love it — Two beauties on the throne .  This ink color looks amazing.  Happy Weekend K.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> This is dedicated to the ever-so-lovely @peacebabe ....i know you are a Twiggy lover like me (06 Ink) & here i am w/ her on the “throne” as promised you


Lovely Twiggy, my friend.


----------



## peacebabe

Aw ......... thank you sweetie for remembering what i like !!! 

And Twiggy in Ink ????    Condition looks really amazing too! Looks like hardly worn !!!

Er ..... are you actually "calling" me with your "finger sign" ??? 



Kendie26 said:


> This is dedicated to the ever-so-lovely @peacebabe ....i know you are a Twiggy lover like me (06 Ink) & here i am w/ her on the “throne” as promised you


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> This is dedicated to the ever-so-lovely @peacebabe ....i know you are a Twiggy lover like me (06 Ink) & here i am w/ her on the “throne” as promised you


 
beautiful endlessly!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Love it — Two beauties on the throne .  This ink color looks amazing.  Happy Weekend K.





Dextersmom said:


> Lovely Twiggy, my friend.





peacebabe said:


> Aw ......... thank you sweetie for remembering what i like !!!
> 
> And Twiggy in Ink ????    Condition looks really amazing too! Looks like hardly worn !!!
> 
> Er ..... are you actually "calling" me with your "finger sign" ???





ksuromax said:


> beautiful endlessly!


Thank you all, my Loves!!  That Bal Twiggy is my most “endearing” Bal because she is my current “oldest” Bal.
And YES of course @peacebabe ...I’m so glad you picked up on my peace sign w/ my fingers-as that was absolutely a call out  to your name!!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> I never ended up taking this lovely out of the house today but she’s been by my side. I am always stunned by this leather every time I pull her out.
> 
> ‘09 Officier GGH Part Time


Eeeek!! OMG droolLOVE Officier(makes me sad that i sold mine, seeing your beauty...caution=DO NOT sell her!!)


----------



## Kendie26

missmandymarie said:


> 2010 City, color is Castagna


Holy WOWZERS.... THAT is a phenomenal color & pic!!! I always wanted Castagna...brown love forever!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> This is dedicated to the ever-so-lovely @peacebabe ....i know you are a Twiggy lover like me (06 Ink) & here i am w/ her on the “throne” as promised you


Finally, the queen herself!  And I'm talking about you,Kendie, although your bag is also queenly gorgeous.


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Finally, the queen herself!  And I'm talking about you,Kendie, although your bag is also queenly gorgeous.


You are WAY WAY WAY too kind & funny sweetest SGCW!!


----------



## myfirstchanel

My new mini black city with giant gold hardware


----------



## Kendie26

Trying to work my Bals more lately & give some others a break! Mini Papier A4 zip around. A true favorite of mine


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Trying to work my Bals more lately & give some others a break! Mini Papier A4 zip around. A true favorite of mine



Great to see this little beaut out.  Perfect for a non-snowy day


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Trying to work my Bals more lately & give some others a break! Mini Papier A4 zip around. A true favorite of mine


I just love this bag


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> This is dedicated to the ever-so-lovely @peacebabe ....i know you are a Twiggy lover like me (06 Ink) & here i am w/ her on the “throne” as promised you


That is one fabulous Twiggy!!


----------



## MAGJES

Prada Prince said:


> Ending the week with my Balenciaga Work in Anthracite RGGHW...
> 
> View attachment 3994694


I love that bag!  I used to own one and remember Anthracite with rggh had the most amazing leather!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Trying to work my Bals more lately & give some others a break! Mini Papier A4 zip around. A true favorite of mine


Beautifully put together, Kendie, I love these pinkish hues  And the view from your window of the garden is also very beautiful


----------



## peacebabe

Off course !!! Im "sensitive" to the "peace sign" !!! 

And you are really sharp & innovative to show that in your photo!!! 




Kendie26 said:


> Thank you all, my Loves!!  That Bal Twiggy is my most “endearing” Bal because she is my current “oldest” Bal.
> And YES of course @peacebabe ...I’m so glad you picked up on my peace sign w/ my fingers-as that was absolutely a call out  to your name!!


----------



## peacebabe

MINE TOO !!!!    



Kendie26 said:


> Trying to work my Bals more lately & give some others a break! Mini Papier A4 zip around. A true favorite of mine


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Great to see this little beaut out.  Perfect for a non-snowy day


oh dear, your new avatar is so deceiving


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Trying to work my Bals more lately & give some others a break! Mini Papier A4 zip around. A true favorite of mine


----------



## peacebabe

I wanted to comment on her new Avatar too !!! And i do hope Iamminda is actually "HIM" !!!!  




ksuromax said:


> oh dear, your new avatar is so deceiving


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I wanted to comment on her new Avatar too !!! And i do hope Iamminda is actually "HIM" !!!!


i might be mistaken, but i am pretty sure she mentioned somewhere 'her husband'....


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> I wanted to comment on her new Avatar too !!! And i do hope Iamminda is actually "HIM" !!!!





ksuromax said:


> i might be mistaken, but i am pretty sure she mentioned somewhere 'her husband'....


@Iamminda  dying LOL 
The new avatar pic made my head “spin” too....love it!
Oh, IM....maybe I should change mine to Adam Levine-?.....since your avatar is your hubby, I think I can now officially “claim” Adam-?


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> @Iamminda  dying LOL
> The new avatar pic made my head “spin” too....love it!
> Oh, IM....maybe I should change mine to Adam Levine-?.....since your avatar is your hubby, I think I can now officially “claim” Adam-?


i didn't mean that her avatar is her hubby, i just wanted to say that she mentioned somewhere her hubby, which, imo means she is girl .... 
but in this world you can't be 100% sure about anything anymore....


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Great to see this little beaut out.  Perfect for a non-snowy day





muchstuff said:


> I just love this bag





MAGJES said:


> That is one fabulous Twiggy!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautifully put together, Kendie, I love these pinkish hues  And the view from your window of the garden is also very beautiful





peacebabe said:


> Off course !!! Im "sensitive" to the "peace sign" !!!
> 
> And you are really sharp & innovative to show that in your photo!!!





peacebabe said:


> MINE TOO !!!!





ksuromax said:


>


Can I just start out my day saying how much I adore each & every one of you!! Thank you for all of your endless support, kindness & overall fun w/ our laughs! Hugs to all...
@Iamminda I’m still laughing @some of the new avatar comments! “Non snowy” this weekend but it’s coming back tonight
@muchstuff when i joke around with others saying which bag I’ll donate in my will...this mini A4 will go to you! You’ve seemed to have liked it & comment on it whenever i post her....she would suit your sweet petite frame very well.
@MAGJES ~I still haven’t recovered from your Celine Nano group pic!!
@SomethingGoodCanWork thankyou dearest & trust me, my garden is in shambles now w/ all the heavy wet snow & noreasters of late. Sadly we lost several specimen trees...NOT happy but life goes on, all is good!@peacebabe I seriously was going to do the peace sign again in the mini papier pic but I thought it might be overkill....next time!
@ksuromax


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i didn't mean that her avatar is her hubby, i just wanted to say that she mentioned somewhere her hubby, which, imo means she is girl ....
> but in this world you can't be 100% sure about anything anymore....


So I’ll just be “politically correct” & not comment further...but I’m fairly confident her pic revolves around some admiration....as she & I have laughed/commented on our “guy crushes” & I’ll leave it at that!
Oh & many apologies if this offends you in any way sista friend iamminda


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> So I’ll just be “politically correct” & not comment further...but I’m fairly confident her pic revolves around some admiration....as she & I have laughed/commented on our “guy crushes” & I’ll leave it at that!
> Oh & many apologies if this offends you in any way sista friend iamminda


i bet she is laughing her neck off....    
and, probably, picking a new picture for her avatar to confuse us all completely


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i bet she is laughing her neck off....
> and, probably, picking a new picture for her avatar to confuse us all completely


HYSTERICAL!!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

OK, I slept really badly last night so this Iamminda avatar fun is very  to me right now. Because I thought she was married to Colin Farrell but she has changed him in for this new hubby wearing a moto jacket? Is it Dustin Theroux? I read he's available at the moment. Iamminda, you are very modest with your gorgeous bag collection so it would not surprise me if you were the same with your alleged collection of avatar hubbies


----------



## Iamminda

Good morning you lovely Bal ladies.  I was laughing my head off reading your posts.  I have changed my avatar a few times before (always the same celeb crush, Ryan Tedder of OneRepublic, just different pics to keep our relationship fresh) but have never gotten so much attention about it (lol).  To answer your questions, I am indeed a married lady (well, really a girl).  No, he is not my husband (DH saw my avatar recently and made a joke about me secretly writing to my boyfriend).  No, Kendie you can not claim Adam Levine because he is my other guy (I am a two-guy woman).  No, good guess about Justin Theroux SGCW, I do think he is good looking though.  I also like Colin Farrell (and Colin Firth).  Now that I have cleared things up,  just want to wish you all a wonderful week .   And thanks for the good laugh.



Kendie26 said:


> @Iamminda  dying LOL
> The new avatar pic made my head “spin” too....love it!
> Oh, IM....maybe I should change mine to Adam Levine-?.....since your avatar is your hubby, I think I can now officially “claim” Adam-?





ksuromax said:


> oh dear, your new avatar is so deceiving





peacebabe said:


> I wanted to comment on her new Avatar too !!! And i do hope Iamminda is actually "HIM" !!!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, I slept really badly last night so this Iamminda avatar fun is very  to me right now. Because I thought she was married to Colin Farrell but she has changed him in for this new hubby wearing a moto jacket? Is it Dustin Theroux? I read he's available at the moment. Iamminda, you are very modest with your gorgeous bag collection so it would not surprise me if you were the same with your alleged collection of avatar hubbies


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Good morning you lovely Bal ladies.  I was laughing my head off reading your posts.  I have changed my avatar a few times before (always the same celeb crush, Ryan Tedder of OneRepublic, just different pics to keep our relationship fresh) but have never gotten so much attention about it (lol).  To answer your questions, I am indeed a married lady (well, really a girl).  No, he is not my husband (DH saw my avatar recently and made a joke about me secretly writing to my boyfriend).  No, Kendie you can not claim Adam Levine because he is my other guy (I am a two-guy woman).  No, good guess about Justin Theroux SGCW, I do think he is good looking though.  I also like Colin Farrell (and Colin Firth).  Now that I have cleared things up,  just want to wish you all a wonderful week .   And thanks for the good laugh.



That is one sustaining crush you have my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Good morning you lovely Bal ladies.  I was laughing my head off reading your posts.  I have changed my avatar a few times before (always the same celeb crush, Ryan Tedder of OneRepublic, just different pics to keep our relationship fresh) but have never gotten so much attention about it (lol).  To answer your questions, I am indeed a married lady (well, really a girl).  No, he is not my husband (DH saw my avatar recently and made a joke about me secretly writing to my boyfriend).  No, Kendie you can not claim Adam Levine because he is my other guy (I am a two-guy woman).  No, good guess about Justin Theroux SGCW, I do think he is good looking though.  I also like Colin Farrell (and Colin Firth).  Now that I have cleared things up,  just want to wish you all a wonderful week .   And thanks for the good laugh.


oh, thank god, Vincet Cassel is safe!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> That is one sustaining crush you have my friend!



Lol.  When I fall for someone, I fall hard!!!   Don’t even get me started on my dreams about him


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> oh, thank god, Vincet Cassel is safe!



I had to look him up. Oh Yeah!!!  Is he your guy/DH?


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I had to look him up. Oh Yeah!!!  Is he your guy/DH?


i love him with all my heart for his brilliant role in Ocean's 12, he is much older than me, and it's more admiration of the talent and a handsome man, rather than a crush


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i love him with all my heart for his brilliant role in Ocean's 12, he is much older than me, and it's more admiration of the talent and a handsome man, rather than a crush



I think I kinda remember him from a couple of movies.  I don’t mind guys who are older or younger.  But I will not move in on any celeb crushes that my DD has — I am a good mom after all (lol).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I think I kinda remember him from a couple of movies.  I don’t mind guys who are older or younger.  But I will not move in on any celeb crushes that my DD has — I am a good mom after all (lol).


who is in her league?


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> who is in her league?



The guys from One Direction and an actor named Jensen Ackles from Supernatural.  I have to admit, Jensen is hot, objectively speaking


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> The guys from One Direction and an actor named Jensen Ackles from Supernatural.  I have to admit, Jensen is hot, objectively speaking


will google and be back


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> The guys from One Direction and an actor named Jensen Ackles from Supernatural.  I have to admit, Jensen is hot, objectively speaking


he probably is, in a girlie way, but my taste has been irreversibly corrupted by other type of man...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> he probably is, in a girlie way, but my taste has been irreversibly corrupted by other type of man...


What?  You are so funny.  Ok, I guess he is a little too perfect/fine in his features but still hot!   I like them all.  When I was younger, I liked the actors James Wood and John Malkovich.  OK, sorry for digressing and will return to bags now,


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> What?  You are so funny.  Ok, I guess he is a little too perfect/fine in his features but still hot!   I like them all.  When I was younger, I liked the actors James Wood and John Malkovich.  OK, sorry for digressing and will return to bags now,


  yes to John Malcovich, and Sean Connery, and Anthony Hopkins... in those golden years, of course!
but you know what? they are like good Balenciaga bags - only getting better as they age!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Good morning you lovely Bal ladies.  I was laughing my head off reading your posts.  I have changed my avatar a few times before (always the same celeb crush, Ryan Tedder of OneRepublic, just different pics to keep our relationship fresh) but have never gotten so much attention about it (lol).  To answer your questions, I am indeed a married lady (well, really a girl).  No, he is not my husband (DH saw my avatar recently and made a joke about me secretly writing to my boyfriend).  No, Kendie you can not claim Adam Levine because he is my other guy (I am a two-guy woman).  No, good guess about Justin Theroux SGCW, I do think he is good looking though.  I also like Colin Farrell (and Colin Firth).  Now that I have cleared things up,  just want to wish you all a wonderful week .   And thanks for the good laugh.





ksuromax said:


> oh, thank god, Vincet Cassel is safe!


 yay you laughed at us dearest IM!! I was starting to worry....blame the “other k”....she started it (i think!! Hahaha)
Now i also have to google her Vincent Cassel? Hmmmm
Oh, & I don’t know IM, I’m thinking you have your hands full w/ Ryan so I think I’m in the lead for Adam...& yes, my husband knows too!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> oh, thank god, Vincet Cassel is safe!


Ok, so i just looked him up...he’s mighty fine!!
@Iamminda my “backup” to Adam is Alexander Skarsgard.....I claim him first!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, so i just looked him up...he’s mighty fine!!
> @Iamminda my “backup” to Adam is Alexander Skarsgard.....I claim him first!!



Agree — I take Adam and you take A Skarsgard.  It’s a deal/double date.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Agree — I take Adam and you take A Skarsgard.  It’s a deal/double date.


You strike a tough deal! Hmmm, kind of hard to agree to but OK, for at least 1 double date!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Lol.  When I fall for someone, I fall hard!!!   Don’t even get me started on my dreams about him



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## peacebabe

Out with Mini Cabas today. 
Loving cross body more & more!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Out with Mini Cabas today.
> Loving cross body more & more!


I've been eyeing that bag since you got it...


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Out with Mini Cabas today.
> Loving cross body more & more!



What a cute cute cute look!!!   Love the twilly, charm and shoes too!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ THIS !!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> Out with Mini Cabas today.
> Loving cross body more & more!



Agreeing with the other girls, loving the bag, and your shoes & charm are adorable!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hahahaha ....... can't stop laughing !!!

Im so happy that you my "bal partners in crime" have celebrity hubby !!! . Any "special benefits" i can get from you guys ??? 



Kendie26 said:


> @Iamminda  dying LOL
> The new avatar pic made my head “spin” too....love it!
> Oh, IM....maybe I should change mine to Adam Levine-?.....since your avatar is your hubby, I think I can now officially “claim” Adam-?





ksuromax said:


> i might be mistaken, but i am pretty sure she mentioned somewhere 'her husband'....


----------



## peacebabe

Dearest, sweetest Queen Kendie, I love & always  on ALL your Bal bag's posting !!! Just that i use no words to describe it, but i DO !!!

Now, can you consider donating all you Bal to me !!! 



Kendie26 said:


> Can I just start out my day saying how much I adore each & every one of you!! Thank you for all of your endless support, kindness & overall fun w/ our laughs! Hugs to all...
> @Iamminda I’m still laughing @some of the new avatar comments! “Non snowy” this weekend but it’s coming back tonight
> @muchstuff when i joke around with others saying which bag I’ll donate in my will...this mini A4 will go to you! You’ve seemed to have liked it & comment on it whenever i post her....she would suit your sweet petite frame very well.
> @MAGJES ~I still haven’t recovered from your Celine Nano group pic!!
> @SomethingGoodCanWork thankyou dearest & trust me, my garden is in shambles now w/ all the heavy wet snow & noreasters of late. Sadly we lost several specimen trees...NOT happy but life goes on, all is good!@peacebabe I seriously was going to do the peace sign again in the mini papier pic but I thought it might be overkill....next time!
> @ksuromax


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> i bet she is laughing her neck off....
> and, probably, picking a new picture for her avatar to confuse us all completely


----------



## peacebabe

You guys claiming everything ..... what's left for me ??? 



Iamminda said:


> Agree — I take Adam and you take A Skarsgard.  It’s a deal/double date.





Kendie26 said:


> Ok, so i just looked him up...he’s mighty fine!!
> @Iamminda my “backup” to Adam is Alexander Skarsgard.....I claim him first!!


----------



## peacebabe

jeanstohandbags said:


> Agreeing with the other girls, loving the bag, and your shoes & charm are adorable!!





muchstuff said:


> I've been eyeing that bag since you got it...



Thank you ladies ! Im using her most of the time now. And Much, It's something worth trying if you are looking for a small cross body cum hand carry bag. Don't need to worry about handles lacing, sealant cracking !!! That's the main reason why im sort of "moving away" from the motor range 



Iamminda said:


> What a cute cute cute look!!!   Love the twilly, charm and shoes too!!!



I want the one in your Avatar too !!!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Out with Mini Cabas today.
> Loving cross body more & more!


You know I’m a fan!! A HUGE fan! I won’t say your “1 fan” because I know all the other Bal gals on here will acost me & beat me up for claiming that. You looks SUPER CHIC head to toe & those shoes are the bomb diggity.
Oh & the world is wide open w/ SO many other celebrity crushes for you peace!!(just not my 2)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Out with Mini Cabas today.
> Loving cross body more & more!


You look fabulous! A small crossbody is an essential


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks dearie !!! It's very essential indeed ! 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look fabulous! A small crossbody is an essential



My dear, i think the other gals will probably beat you up for not being their No 1 fan instead !!! . Thank you for liking my pic !  ...... As for the crushes ..... im sure you know that "the grass is always greener on the other side"  




Kendie26 said:


> You know I’m a fan!! A HUGE fan! I won’t say your “1 fan” because I know all the other Bal gals on here will acost me & beat me up for claiming that. You looks SUPER CHIC head to toe & those shoes are the bomb diggity.
> Oh & the world is wide open w/ SO many other celebrity crushes for you peace!!(just not my 2)


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> You guys claiming everything ..... what's left for me ???


Brad Pitt is free and available


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> You guys claiming everything ..... what's left for me ???



You better claim one before Kendie does


----------



## pzammie

2005 Dolma City[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> 2005 Dolma City[emoji7]
> View attachment 3999783


YOU & bag....SO pretty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> You better claim one before Kendie does


Hardy har har....& before YOU as well my LoveBug!


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> 2005 Dolma City[emoji7]
> View attachment 3999783



+1 on Kendie’s post — two pretties


----------



## pzammie

Awww Tks girls[emoji8]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> +1 on Kendie’s post — two pretties


+2, pzammie! Lovely pic


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> 2005 Dolma City[emoji7]
> View attachment 3999783


 Yummy dolma!! (do you know what 'dolma' is?)


----------



## pzammie

Yes I think so-Grape leaves!


----------



## pzammie

Dolmas


----------



## Antigone

Like a boss.


----------



## Phiomega

pzammie said:


> 2005 Dolma City[emoji7]



Lovely pic!


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> Dolmas
> View attachment 4000130


yeeey!! yummy yum!!!


----------



## peacebabe

hahaha  ..... Talking about Brad Pitt ..... I used to go CRAZY over him after watching Troy !!! He is so ....... Oooo la la ...... in that movie, especially ...... 

And you guys may think im really crazy or boring, but i do really like ***** !!! 



Iamminda said:


> You better claim one before Kendie does





ksuromax said:


> Brad Pitt is free and available


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> hahaha  ..... Talking about Brad Pitt ..... I used to go CRAZY over him after watching Troy !!! He is so ....... Oooo la la ...... in that movie, especially ......
> 
> And you guys may think im really crazy or boring, but i do really like ***** !!!


did you see his wife?? i would not mess with her...


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely P !!! 

And i must tell you, i really love your hair !!! Just like Maxxout's 



pzammie said:


> 2005 Dolma City[emoji7]
> View attachment 3999783


----------



## ManilaMama

2014 (or was it 2013?) s/s jaune poussin part time for me today! 
It’s so HOT here in Manila! 32C (89.6F) with no wind!


----------



## peacebabe

Oh man ..... i'm trying hard to forget the fact that he's married ...... and you just reminded me !! 





ksuromax said:


> did you see his wife?? i would not mess with her...


----------



## peacebabe

Your JP looks lovely, especially with that colorful charm! 



ManilaMama said:


> 2014 s/s jaune poussin part time for me today!
> It’s so HOT here in Manila! 32F (89.6F) with no wind!
> 
> View attachment 4000511


----------



## ksuromax

ManilaMama said:


> 2014 s/s jaune poussin part time for me today!
> It’s so HOT here in Manila! 32F (89.6F) with no wind!
> 
> View attachment 4000511


gorgeous colour! summer perfection! 
same 32C here...


----------



## ManilaMama

peacebabe said:


> Your JP looks lovely, especially with that colorful charm!





ksuromax said:


> gorgeous colour! summer perfection!
> same 32C here...



Thanks, dearies!! 

Gotta go with the sunshine! Summer’s here!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> did you see his wife?? i would not mess with her...


I adore him and yes, Michelle is a formidable woman in the best way possible!


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

Antigone said:


> Like a boss.



Fantastic color!!!


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

running errands and a little light shopping  with my Rose Berlingot City...this color makes me smile [emoji4]


----------



## ManilaMama

Vivi_BalGal said:


> View attachment 4000524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running errands and a little light shopping  with my Rose Berlingot City...this color makes me smile [emoji4]



Wow I don’t think I’ve ever seen this color! I am in love!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Vivi_BalGal said:


> View attachment 4000524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running errands and a little light shopping  with my Rose Berlingot City...this color makes me smile [emoji4]


Gorgeous!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> I adore him and yes, Michelle is a formidable woman in the best way possible!


Formidable is one way of putting it


----------



## pzammie

peacebabe said:


> Lovely P !!!
> 
> And i must tell you, i really love your hair !!! Just like Maxxout's



Ohhh Tks Peace![emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> hahaha  ..... Talking about Brad Pitt ..... I used to go CRAZY over him after watching Troy !!! He is so ....... Oooo la la ...... in that movie, especially ......
> 
> And you guys may think im really crazy or boring, but i do really like ***** !!!


Oh yes!!   I can listen to and watch him for hours (miss him).


----------



## Antigone

Vivi_BalGal said:


> Fantastic color!!!



Super saturated chevre


----------



## Iamminda

ManilaMama said:


> 2014 (or was it 2013?) s/s jaune poussin part time for me today!
> It’s so HOT here in Manila! 32C (89.6F) with no wind!
> 
> View attachment 4000511



I love that Pom.


----------



## MAGJES

pzammie said:


> 2005 Dolma City[emoji7]
> View attachment 3999783



Beautiful day for Dolma City.  That green next to the blue sky.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## MAGJES

‘06 Blueberry riding shotgun today.  I just love this bag!!


----------



## MAGJES

Antigone said:


> Like a boss.


Insane leather!


----------



## Antigone

MAGJES said:


> ‘06 Blueberry riding shotgun today.  I just love this bag!!



That colour!!!  

This is chevre right? It really has the best colour saturation.


----------



## Antigone

MAGJES said:


> Insane leather!



The chevre oldies really got the best skin!


----------



## Iamminda

MAGJES said:


> ‘06 Blueberry riding shotgun today.  I just love this bag!!



This color is so special!!   I am not sure who else here owns it besides possibly Ceejay.  A gem for sure,


----------



## pzammie

MAGJES said:


> ‘06 Blueberry riding shotgun today.  I just love this bag!!



Ahhh. So gorgeous!  Love the color and that leather![emoji7]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

MAGJES said:


> ‘06 Blueberry riding shotgun today. I just love this bag!!


Dreamy...  
C'mon Balenciaga- where are the new gorgeous blues like this?!


----------



## chowlover2

MAGJES said:


> ‘06 Blueberry riding shotgun today.  I just love this bag!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

MAGJES said:


> ‘06 Blueberry riding shotgun today.  I just love this bag!!


OMG that's gorgeous!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Antigone said:


> Like a boss.



What a beautiful pic of her, she looks happy to finally be in action!


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> ‘06 Blueberry riding shotgun today.  I just love this bag!!


darn gorgeous!!!


----------



## peacebabe

So glad to see more good old Chevre popping up here !!!  



MAGJES said:


> ‘06 Blueberry riding shotgun today.  I just love this bag!!


----------



## peacebabe

Not a City, hope you don't mind seeing this color on a Men's Day 



Iamminda said:


> This color is so special!!   I am not sure who else here owns it besides possibly Ceejay.  A gem for sure,


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Not a City, hope you don't mind seeing this color on a Men's Day



This color is so gorgeous in every style!!   Thanks for sharing this picture


----------



## peacebabe

This is totally a Street inspired day!  
Thanks to Much & K,  this old lady gets to see some sunshine!  .


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Not a City, hope you don't mind seeing this color on a Men's Day


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> This is totally a Street inspired day!
> Thanks to Much & K,  this old lady gets to see some sunshine!  .


 Hello, baby Sphere!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Not a City, hope you don't mind seeing this color on a Men's Day


So lovely and blue


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> ‘06 Blueberry riding shotgun today.  I just love this bag!!


 WHOA, stop the presses!!! Holy smokes that is the bomb!!! What a blue & that owl is ADORBS!!!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Not a City, hope you don't mind seeing this color on a Men's Day


I always said Bal does the best blues!! Gorgeousness


----------



## fayden

My Lilac 03 came out to play!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> This is totally a Street inspired day!
> Thanks to Much & K,  this old lady gets to see some sunshine!  .



Love this bag[emoji173]️


----------



## MAGJES

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Dreamy...
> C'mon Balenciaga- where are the new gorgeous blues like this?!


Exactly!!



Antigone said:


> That colour!!!
> 
> This is chevre right? It really has the best colour saturation.



Yes chèvre!  My favorite bag!!



Iamminda said:


> This color is so special!!   I am not sure who else here owns it besides possibly Ceejay.  A gem for sure,


It’s just like a little blueberry.  CeeJay doesn’t have this color yet!     She loves to beg me for it right CeeJay!??



pzammie said:


> Ahhh. So gorgeous!  Love the color and that leather![emoji7]



Thank you!!



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Dreamy...
> C'mon Balenciaga- where are the new gorgeous blues like this?!



Tell me about it!  I hope it is soon!!


----------



## MAGJES

peacebabe said:


> So glad to see more good old Chevre popping up here !!!





chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!





muchstuff said:


> OMG that's gorgeous!





ksuromax said:


> darn gorgeous!!!





peacebabe said:


> So glad to see more good old Chevre popping up here !!!



Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> This is totally a Street inspired day!
> Thanks to Much & K,  this old lady gets to see some sunshine!  .


I love this bag with the perfect twilly on it.  What a great look on you,


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

fayden said:


> View attachment 4001875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lilac 03 came out to play!


Too many golden oldies lately, I'm running out of positives 

Gorgeous, Fayden! I hope you re-find all your oldies but not the ones I'm desperately seeking


----------



## MAGJES

peacebabe said:


> Not a City, hope you don't mind seeing this color on a Men's Day


I love a men’s Day. So useful.  Even better in this lovely color!


----------



## fayden

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Too many golden oldies lately, I'm running out of positives
> 
> Gorgeous, Fayden! I hope you re-find all your oldies but not the ones I'm desperately seeking



LOL which ones are you seeking?!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

fayden said:


> LOL which ones are you seeking?!


Rouge Vif and a gorgeous clear blue, like one of the Marines or Bleu Mineral (not an oldie I guess), in the Classic City. I haven't seen any of the older blues irl so it's hard to choose among them. I'm a bit more familiar with the reds. I owned a Coquelicot 2011 for a few hot seconds and I have a Rouge Vif clutch.

I'd probably also like a black back-up City. And a gorgeous purple just because  But for another black City I'm hoping for Gvasalia to come through and make some more new Classic City chèvres, similar to ksuromax' beautiful new calfskin City. 

And you?


----------



## fayden

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Rouge Vif and a gorgeous clear blue, like one of the Marines or Bleu Mineral (not an oldie I guess), in the Classic City. I haven't seen any of the older blues irl so it's hard to choose among them. I'm a bit more familiar with the reds. I owned a Coquelicot 2011 for a few hot seconds and I have a Rouge Vif clutch.
> 
> I'd probably also like a black back-up City. And a gorgeous purple just because  But for another black City I'm hoping for Gvasalia to come through and make some more new Classic City chèvres, similar to ksuromax' beautiful new calfskin City.
> 
> And you?



Whew, looks like we aren't looking for the same bags, which is a relief. I used to have a really smooshy Rouge Vif city back in the day. I'm looking for teal and indigo both from 2005. I used to have an indigo with INSANE leather and I am such a fool for selling that one. Like seriously. I'll attach a pic.  It makes me cry whenever I look at it
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Whew, looks like we aren't looking for the same bags, which is a relief. I used to have a really smooshy Rouge Vif city back in the day. I'm looking for teal and indigo both from 2005. I used to have an indigo with INSANE leather and I am such a fool for selling that one. Like seriously. I'll attach a pic.  It makes me cry whenever I look at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



How beautiful!


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'd probably also like a black back-up City.



This made me smile. I want a black back-up chevre city too!


----------



## peacebabe

High 5 to another Men's lover !!!



MAGJES said:


> I love a men’s Day. So useful.  Even better in this lovely color!



Thank you for liking them my OB buddy 



Iamminda said:


> This color is so gorgeous in every style!!   Thanks for sharing this picture





Iamminda said:


> I love this bag with the perfect twilly on it.  What a great look on you,







ksuromax said:


>





ksuromax said:


> Hello, baby Sphere!



Thank you ladies !!!   



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> So lovely and blue





Kendie26 said:


> I always said Bal does the best blues!! Gorgeousness





muchstuff said:


> Love this bag[emoji173]️


----------



## awayfromblue

With the beautiful murier pompon


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

qwerty234 said:


> With the beautiful murier pompon
> 
> View attachment 4003065


You look lovely as always  I watched one of your youtube videos about a Bal Day (in Magenta? Very pink  ) last night. I've never had a  Day so don't know how I'd feel about wearing one, but I found one in perfect condition and in one of my HG colours so I need to at least contemplate it.


----------



## pzammie

qwerty234 said:


> With the beautiful murier pompon
> 
> View attachment 4003065



Love your whole outfit!  And especially that Murier[emoji7]


----------



## fayden

I'm using my magenta city. I thought this was a 2008 magenta, but is it 2007? It has a U tag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

fayden said:


> I'm using my magenta city. I thought this was a 2008 magenta, but is it 2007? It has a U tag.
> 
> View attachment 4003416


Fabulous!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> I'm using my magenta city. I thought this was a 2008 magenta, but is it 2007? It has a U tag.
> 
> View attachment 4003416


F/W 2007. Limited edition colour for that season according to the charts.


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2007. Limited edition colour for that season according to the charts.



Thanks! Didn't know it was a limited edition version.


----------



## MAGJES

fayden said:


> Whew, looks like we aren't looking for the same bags, which is a relief. I used to have a really smooshy Rouge Vif city back in the day. I'm looking for teal and indigo both from 2005. I used to have an indigo with INSANE leather and I am such a fool for selling that one. Like seriously. I'll attach a pic.  It makes me cry whenever I look at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


oh man!  That is beautiful!


----------



## fayden

MAGJES said:


> oh man!  That is beautiful!



I know. I really miss that kind of leather.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Thanks! Didn't know it was a limited edition version.


Apparently came in raised brass, silver, gold and gunmetal HW.


----------



## awayfromblue

pzammie said:


> Love your whole outfit!  And especially that Murier[emoji7]





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look lovely as always  I watched one of your youtube videos about a Bal Day (in Magenta? Very pink  ) last night. I've never had a  Day so don't know how I'd feel about wearing one, but I found one in perfect condition and in one of my HG colours so I need to at least contemplate it.



Thank you!

Yep, I have a magenta Bal day.  It's my favourite Bal shade, I've had it in every style except the twiggy, haha! The day is my favourite. I hope you get the one you want!


----------



## Phiomega

Black City out for a 1-day Trip to Singapore. Officially the most traveled bag this year... it is light, spacious, zippered top, shoulder strap and handheld option... and edgy looking [emoji41] 

The only ‘competitor’ she has is BV Nero Cervo loop... which does not have zipper but more squishy and got more casual vibe to it... head to head competition, I say!


----------



## peacebabe

Welcome to Singapore !!!

Hope you managed to eat all the delicious local food & have a fun trip with your City 



Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4006641
> 
> Black City out for a 1-day Trip to Singapore. Officially the most traveled bag this year... it is light, spacious, zippered top, shoulder strap and handheld option... and edgy looking [emoji41]
> 
> The only ‘competitor’ she has is BV Nero Cervo loop... which does not have zipper but more squishy and got more casual vibe to it... head to head competition, I say!


----------



## Antigone

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4006641
> 
> Black City out for a 1-day Trip to Singapore.



For some reason, I read this as "Black Out City" and I was so confused. 

Love the blackness of this leather. What season was this from?


----------



## Phiomega

peacebabe said:


> Welcome to Singapore !!!
> 
> Hope you managed to eat all the delicious local food & have a fun trip with your City



Thank you! Unfortunately it is a short trip - I am  attending a wake for a friend’s mom, then had dinner with another friend, and flying back early morning! Will need to get the Hainan chicken rice in the next visit....



Antigone said:


> For some reason, I read this as "Black Out City" and I was so confused.
> 
> Love the blackness of this leather. What season was this from?



I got this in early August 2017, maybe it was from the summer? It was love at first sight with the all black smooshy leather and Gunmetal hardware...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately it is a short trip - I am  attending a wake for a friend’s mom, then had dinner with another friend, and flying back early morning! Will need to get the Hainan chicken rice in the next visit....
> 
> 
> 
> I got this in early August 2017, maybe it was from the summer? It was love at first sight with the all black smooshy leather and Gunmetal hardware...


what letter is on the tag? B?


----------



## Kendie26

“Twig~Meister” (ink Twiggy) was out again for errands! 2 times in a week is a lot for her


----------



## Iamminda

Quoting @Kendie26

What a luscious bag!!  (Btw, can I call you “coco-meister”? )


----------



## MAGJES

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4006641
> 
> Black City out for a 1-day Trip to Singapore. Officially the most traveled bag this year... it is light, spacious, zippered top, shoulder strap and handheld option... and edgy looking [emoji41]
> 
> The only ‘competitor’ she has is BV Nero Cervo loop... which does not have zipper but more squishy and got more casual vibe to it... head to head competition, I say!



I’m in  with this bag!


Kendie26 said:


> “Twig~Meister” (ink Twiggy) was out again for errands! 2 times in a week is a lot for her



She’s “Inky” to me.....loving her relaxed disposition  !


----------



## ksuromax

Apple Green Day


----------



## peacebabe

Sorry to hear about the wake .....

Well, you are very close to SG, im sure it's easy for you to come. And chicken rice is almost everywhere !!! . It's much more easier to spot a chicken rice stall then to spot someone carrying a Bal !!! 



Phiomega said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately it is a short trip - I am  attending a wake for a friend’s mom, then had dinner with another friend, and flying back early morning! Will need to get the Hainan chicken rice in the next visit....
> 
> 
> 
> I got this in early August 2017, maybe it was from the summer? It was love at first sight with the all black smooshy leather and Gunmetal hardware...


----------



## peacebabe

she is looking very "relax" on the car seat !!

But this time, im very interested to know what's the lovely package behind “Twig~Meister” 



Kendie26 said:


> “Twig~Meister” (ink Twiggy) was out again for errands! 2 times in a week is a lot for her


----------



## peacebabe

This Apple Green & qwerty234's Magenta, both Day, can really make me "cheery" when looking at it! 



ksuromax said:


> Apple Green Day


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> what letter is on the tag? B?



A - what does that mean?


----------



## Phiomega

peacebabe said:


> Sorry to hear about the wake .....
> 
> Well, you are very close to SG, im sure it's easy for you to come. And chicken rice is almost everywhere !!! . It's much more easier to spot a chicken rice stall then to spot someone carrying a Bal !!!



Thanks... hahaha.. it is indeed easier to spot chicken rice then Bal! 

Here is from the trip back - a dose of Vogue (Alicia Vikander in cover) with Bal keeps your energy up for a 0740am flight!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Apple Green Day



Now I believe that an Apple a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## peacebabe

Not K, but since im online, A meaning it's a F/W 2017 production 



Phiomega said:


> A - what does that mean?


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Apple Green Day


Bellisima I love greens & purples paired together (I do it all the time in my garden) You look lovely, as ALWAYS....pretty shoes too


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Quoting @Kendie26
> 
> What a luscious bag!!  (Btw, can I call you “coco-meister”? )





MAGJES said:


> I’m in  with this bag!
> 
> 
> She’s “Inky” to me.....loving her relaxed disposition  !





peacebabe said:


> she is looking very "relax" on the car seat !!
> 
> But this time, im very interested to know what's the lovely package behind “Twig~Meister”


 hahaha dying LOL, good one dearest sista friend @IammindaAnd yes, you can call me anything! (did you watch Adam last night? Do you like him in light blond hair? I think he rocks it well)
Inky is indeed the true, more  proper & pretty name for her vs Twig-Meister...thanks MAGJES!!
Hi love, so that was just another belated birthday treat for my Mom


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Bellisima I love greens & purples paired together (I do it all the time in my garden) You look lovely, as ALWAYS....pretty shoes too


thanks, Love! 
they are purple suede


----------



## Iamminda

Goodness, I can’t believe Adam went blonde again.  Like Blake said last year, he looks like Guy Fieri!!!   



Kendie26 said:


> hahaha dying LOL, good one dearest sista friend @IammindaAnd yes, you can call me anything! (did you watch Adam last night? Do you like him in light blond hair? I think he rocks it well)
> Inky is indeed the true, more  proper & pretty name for her vs Twig-Meister...thanks MAGJES!!
> Hi love, so that was just another belated birthday treat for my Mom


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Goodness, I can’t believe Adam went blonde again.  Like Blake said last year, he looks like Guy Fieri!!!


Ha i know!!! But do you like it, hate it, love it, indifferent?! I hated it at first last year but now i dig it on him for something different.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ha i know!!! But do you like it, hate it, love it, indifferent?! I hated it at first last year but now i dig it on him for something different.


Not really.  You can have him if he stays blonde (lol).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Not really.  You can have him if he stays blonde (lol).


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Not really.  You can have him if he stays blonde (lol).


 I’ll take him..thanks Love!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Apple Green Day



Love the pairing of these colors!!  I love all your accessories (I have always wanted some ankle bracelets, they look sexy on you).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love the pairing of these colors!!  I love all your accessories (I have always wanted some ankle bracelets, they look sexy on you).


thank you, Sweetie!  
what stops you from getting them? 
mine are silver, affordable, durable and care-free!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> thank you, Sweetie!
> what stops you from getting them?
> mine are silver, affordable, durable and care-free!



I should try one or two (just that I don’t have sexy ankles like you and due to problematic feet, I rarely wear sandals or heels or pretty shoes . ).  So I will just enjoy them on you and others here.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I should try one or two (just that I don’t have sexy ankles like you and due to problematic feet, I rarely wear sandals or heels or pretty shoes . ).  So I will just enjoy them on you and others here.


oh, shame! so sorry for your poor feet! you can wear one slim that will not get in the way (mine have bells and small pendants, dolphins, stars, and often get in between the shoe/strap and the heel, so i have to fix them right) but you will feel like a small mission accomplished, and you'll feel great inside knowing that you have done that  
re ankles, they are just ankles, and they all look great when adorned with a bit of blink


----------



## peacebabe

You guys are really ......   




Kendie26 said:


> I’ll take him..thanks Love!





Iamminda said:


> Not really.  You can have him if he stays blonde (lol).


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> You guys are really ......



Lol.  Yep, am a bit boy crazy (Bam! )


----------



## Antigone

RGH City P tag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Poor Day is being used as my personal item and is SO overstuffed! I’ve been letting her rest on top of my suitcase so she doesn’t get stressed out 

(Also tried to include my Comme des Garcons sneakers in the pic!)


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> RGH City P tag.


just  


bellebellebelle19 said:


> Poor Day is being used as my personal item and is SO overstuffed! I’ve been letting her rest on top of my suitcase so she doesn’t get stressed out
> 
> (Also tried to include my Comme des Garcons sneakers in the pic!)


Beautiful Day! they are so handy on the road! Safe travels!!


----------



## fayden

Dolma city.


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Dolma city.


gosh, what a colour!! and look at her condition!


----------



## peacebabe

I was already confused when you mentioned what black bags you have. .... 

Regular Hardware = RH 



Antigone said:


> RGH City P tag.


----------



## peacebabe

Did you replace a strap or just add on a longer one?? The strap  



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Poor Day is being used as my personal item and is SO overstuffed! I’ve been letting her rest on top of my suitcase so she doesn’t get stressed out
> 
> (Also tried to include my Comme des Garcons sneakers in the pic!)


----------



## Gringach

My Black Vibrto Small City - I am in love...[emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]


----------



## Kendie26

Gringach said:


> My Black Vibrto Small City - I am in love...[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012427
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]


Big happy Hello dear G....long time, no “see!”...Hope life is wonderful & I totally ADORE your small City...looks perfect on you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

peacebabe said:


> Did you replace a strap or just add on a longer one?? The strap


Hehehe I added a longer rebecca minkoff strap! I liked how the silver looked with my giant hardware  I can't figure out how to take off the Day short strap. It won't unscrew for me!


----------



## ksuromax

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hehehe I added a longer rebecca minkoff strap! I liked how the silver looked with my giant hardware  I can't figure out how to take off the Day short strap. It won't unscrew for me!


why do you need to take it off? just add the long strap to the loops and let the original handle drop down softly as do the handles on City, or First...


----------



## muchstuff

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hehehe I added a longer rebecca minkoff strap! I liked how the silver looked with my giant hardware  I can't figure out how to take off the Day short strap. It won't unscrew for me!


I don't think they're meant to...


----------



## Iamminda

Gringach said:


> My Black Vibrto Small City - I am in love...[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012427
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]



This is so gorgeous.  Think I would like to get this same exact one someday.


----------



## Gringach

Kendie26 said:


> Big happy Hello dear G....long time, no “see!”...Hope life is wonderful & I totally ADORE your small City...looks perfect on you!



Dear Kendie, Hello!!
How are you?
Life is beautiful - Thank you - Hope for you too
Thank you for my new baby - I am super happy with this bag


----------



## Gringach

Iamminda said:


> This is so gorgeous.  Think I would like to get this same exact one someday.



Thank you so much I thinks this size is great for the weekends!


----------



## Kendie26

My black beauty accompanied me around town today[emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	





Her veining /wrinkles are so gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Gringach said:


> Dear Kendie, Hello!!
> How are you?
> Life is beautiful - Thank you - Hope for you too
> Thank you for my new baby - I am super happy with this bag


Yay, so glad to hear all is wonderful...same here! I haven’t been over in the Mulberry threads foreverI miss all the sweet lovelies there, obviously you included!


----------



## pzammie

Kendie26 said:


> My black beauty accompanied me around town today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012992
> View attachment 4012993
> View attachment 4012994
> 
> Her veining /wrinkles are so gorgeous!



Wow![emoji7]What year is she?


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> Wow![emoji7]What year is she?


Thank you @pzammie!!  2009! Kind of surprising huh? People ask me all the time. She so looks like 1 of those classic oldies. I just got super lucky w/ this batch of leather as she’s like no other Bal that I’ve owned.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My black beauty accompanied me around town today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012992
> View attachment 4012993
> View attachment 4012994
> 
> Her veining /wrinkles are so gorgeous!


 and  
stellar bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My black beauty accompanied me around town today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012992
> View attachment 4012993
> View attachment 4012994
> 
> Her veining /wrinkles are so gorgeous!



I drool a bit every time I see this black beauty.  It looks better than mine (I can say it objectively).


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> I was already confused when you mentioned what black bags you have. ....
> 
> Regular Hardware = RH



Yup, I confused myself too. 

Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

I wanted to ask "which year" again, as i remembered you had either a 08 or 09 & this wrinkly gem doesn't look like one! ...... till i saw your reply to pzammie 

You are lucky to have a 09 but looks like 05 or 07!! 



Kendie26 said:


> My black beauty accompanied me around town today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012992
> View attachment 4012993
> View attachment 4012994
> 
> Her veining /wrinkles are so gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> and
> stellar bag!





Iamminda said:


> I drool a bit every time I see this black beauty.  It looks better than mine (I can say it objectively).





peacebabe said:


> I wanted to ask "which year" again, as i remembered you had either a 08 or 09 & this wrinkly gem doesn't look like one! ...... till i saw your reply to pzammie
> 
> You are lucky to have a 09 but looks like 05 or 07!!


Triple hugs & kisses to you Bal queen sweeties...i do feel very lucky to have my black city!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ksuromax said:


> why do you need to take it off? just add the long strap to the loops and let the original handle drop down softly as do the handles on City, or First...





muchstuff said:


> I don't think they're meant to...



Ah yes, I know  Pollie Ann did it with her Day and it looks great but I can't seem to figure it out myself, so I've just been doing as ksuromax has said!


----------



## Gringach

Kendie26 said:


> Yay, so glad to hear all is wonderful...same here! I haven’t been over in the Mulberry threads foreverI miss all the sweet lovelies there, obviously you



Thank you dear Kendie!
My collection is mostly Mulberry but I LOVE my 3 Bals.. And I enjoy looking at all these beautiful Bbags on this forum I have to say!!
I will post more often then if I can


----------



## StefaniJoy

Kendie26 said:


> My black beauty accompanied me around town today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012992
> View attachment 4012993
> View attachment 4012994
> 
> Her veining /wrinkles are so gorgeous!



Black beauty INDEED!! Looks like amazing leather!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks like i just discovered another "stalker" of our dear PJ !!! 

Yes, she did managed to unscrew the handle!



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ah yes, I know  Pollie Ann did it with her Day and it looks great but I can't seem to figure it out myself, so I've just been doing as ksuromax has said!


----------



## ksuromax

calfskin City


----------



## ManilaMama

Small Striped Canvas Cabas Tote for me today! With a special cameo from a feline friend!


----------



## papertrees

I'm wearing my red metallic edge city 2017.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> calfskin City


Leather is sooo luxurious on this one! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather is sooo luxurious on this one! [emoji106][emoji106]


it totally is  
thank you


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> Black beauty INDEED!! Looks like amazing leather!


Thanks so much StefaniJoy...hope all is well w/ you lately!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> calfskin City


My fave Bal of yours


----------



## Kendie26

ManilaMama said:


> Small Striped Canvas Cabas Tote for me today! With a special cameo from a feline friend!
> 
> View attachment 4014344


OMG what is cuter than THIS pic?!!!! Bag is really chic but OMG your sweetest kitty has my heart


----------



## ManilaMama

Kendie26 said:


> OMG what is cuter than THIS pic?!!!! Bag is really chic but OMG your sweetest kitty has my heart



You’re always so kind, babe! Thank you!!! -hugs-


----------



## bellebellebelle19

peacebabe said:


> Looks like i just discovered another "stalker" of our dear PJ !!!
> 
> Yes, she did managed to unscrew the handle!


Yes, pardon my slip up on the name!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> calfskin City



I love this bag — it’s so lux!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag — it’s so lux!!!


Thank you, Sweetheart!


----------



## Iamminda

I need to buy this ottoman to use as my purse throne at home.  Lol.  I love this bag so much.  I recently did an assessment of my bags to see which 5 are worthy of bringing in case of an emergency evacuation — and this bag made my Top 5 “Must Evacuate” List.


----------



## pzammie

Iamminda said:


> I need to buy this ottoman to use as my purse throne at home.  Lol.  I love this bag so much.  I recently did an assessment of my bags to see which 5 are worthy of bringing in case of an emergency evacuation — and this bag made my Top 5 “Must Evacuate” List.



Yikes!  Can’t believe I don’t have an evacuation list!  Gotta get on that![emoji4]


----------



## peacebabe

...... and your kitty is just so ...... 



ManilaMama said:


> Small Striped Canvas Cabas Tote for me today! With a special cameo from a feline friend!
> 
> View attachment 4014344


----------



## peacebabe

Well matched dress-up always !! 



ksuromax said:


> calfskin City


----------



## peacebabe

This is my favorite of your Bals !!! And well, it's a "rule" that you need to have AT LEAST 1 photo taken with Bal on the "throne". Our dearest Kendie has already satisfied our eyes ....... now it's your turn !! 

Ps* ... Im curious to know what's the no.1 in your list?? 



Iamminda said:


> I need to buy this ottoman to use as my purse throne at home.  Lol.  I love this bag so much.  I recently did an assessment of my bags to see which 5 are worthy of bringing in case of an emergency evacuation — and this bag made my Top 5 “Must Evacuate” List.


----------



## peacebabe

Its been a while since I carry her 

Papier Flap


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Its been a while since I carry her
> 
> Papier Flap



This bag looks pretty on you especially with what you are wearing.  What color is it?   Cute charm and twilly too.  Regarding your question about what is my number 1 bag,  I don’t have a number 1.  For that particular “exercise” that I did, I just picked 5 bags that I wanted to save in an emergency situation (of course it left me wondering why I need the other ones I didn’t pick, lol, doing a bit of purse-soul-searching here).


----------



## peacebabe

To be frank, i don't know the official color name of that pink! I think it's hard to guess papier color as they don't always follow the color chart. And ..... don't forget the "throne" photo ya !! 



Iamminda said:


> This bag looks pretty on you especially with what you are wearing.  What color is it?   Cute charm and twilly too.  Regarding your question about what is my number 1 bag,  I don’t have a number 1.  For that particular “exercise” that I did, I just picked 5 bags that I wanted to save in an emergency situation (of course it left me wondering why I need the other ones I didn’t pick, lol, doing a bit of purse-soul-searching here).


----------



## ksuromax

Cow City


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Its been a while since I carry her
> 
> Papier Flap


Spring


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I need to buy this ottoman to use as my purse throne at home.  Lol.  I love this bag so much.  I recently did an assessment of my bags to see which 5 are worthy of bringing in case of an emergency evacuation — and this bag made my Top 5 “Must Evacuate” List.


how far is this place from your home??? if you don't buy the ottoman, then you should make this routine visits, and take all your bags snaps on the 'throne' and keep us happy every day! 
total gorgeousness!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> I need to buy this ottoman to use as my purse throne at home.  Lol.  I love this bag so much.  I recently did an assessment of my bags to see which 5 are worthy of bringing in case of an emergency evacuation — and this bag made my Top 5 “Must Evacuate” List.


Pic carrying this beauty???


----------



## rx4dsoul

peacebabe said:


> Its been a while since I carry her [emoji38]
> 
> Papier Flap


Super like! And the charm is sooo  adorable! [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I need to buy this ottoman to use as my purse throne at home.  Lol.  I love this bag so much.  I recently did an assessment of my bags to see which 5 are worthy of bringing in case of an emergency evacuation — and this bag made my Top 5 “Must Evacuate” List.





peacebabe said:


> Its been a while since I carry her
> 
> Papier Flap


Kudos to both of your beauties....love both of these SO much!!
Pink becomes you @peacebabe ...lovely color for pretty you!
Iamminda dear...so glad you are joining in me anointing a “purse throne” Love this one as a top 5 but surely you know that we are dying to know your other 4 for any evacuation!


----------



## kssthis

Bag... clutch? Either way... thought I just made the coolest pics! My mani match...


----------



## Iamminda

kssthis said:


> Bag... clutch? Either way... thought I just made the coolest pics! My mani match...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015446
> View attachment 4015447



This is such a cool picture!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bag of the day!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks.  I should totally buy this ottoman or just go to Target (nearby dept store) every time I want to photograph my bag since I don’t do good mod shots (sorry A ).  ksuromax — love your bovine beauty .   



ksuromax said:


> how far is this place from your home??? if you don't buy the ottoman, then you should make this routine visits, and take all your bags snaps on the 'throne' and keep us happy every day!
> total gorgeousness!!!!





aalinne_72 said:


> Pic carrying this beauty???





Kendie26 said:


> Kudos to both of your beauties....love both of these SO much!!
> Pink becomes you @peacebabe ...lovely color for pretty you!
> Iamminda dear...so glad you are joining in me anointing a “purse throne” Love this one as a top 5 but surely you know that we are dying to know your other 4 for any evacuation!


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Bag of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015502



Such a pretty blue.  What is this blue please?


----------



## ksuromax

rx4dsoul said:


> Bag of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015502


is it Outremer?


----------



## Dextersmom

I love it!!  I need to bring my City out one of these days. 


Iamminda said:


> I need to buy this ottoman to use as my purse throne at home.  Lol.  I love this bag so much.  I recently did an assessment of my bags to see which 5 are worthy of bringing in case of an emergency evacuation — and this bag made my Top 5 “Must Evacuate” List.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I love it!!  I need to bring my City out one of these days.


yes! you've been on the dark side for way too long! we need to see your Bal beauties! please!!!


----------



## N.V

kssthis said:


> Bag... clutch? Either way... thought I just made the coolest pics! My mani match...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015446
> View attachment 4015447


Your nails are genius! amazing x


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I love it!!  I need to bring my City out one of these days.



Thanks. Yes, please bring yours out when you have time (you were the one who inspired me with your lovely MP .


----------



## ksuromax

kssthis said:


> Bag... clutch? Either way... thought I just made the coolest pics! My mani match...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015446
> View attachment 4015447


freaking fabulous!!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

kssthis said:


> Bag... clutch? Either way... thought I just made the coolest pics! My mani match...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015446
> View attachment 4015447


This is how to wear the Bazar bags!   Lovely pic  
We don't see them often here, but I know Doni carries these clutches/bags fabulously as well   

I love the Bazar stripes but don't feel I can pull them off at this current too lazy ar*ed to get to a gym moment in time


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> I need to buy this ottoman to use as my purse throne at home.  Lol.  I love this bag so much.  I recently did an assessment of my bags to see which 5 are worthy of bringing in case of an emergency evacuation — and this bag made my Top 5 “Must Evacuate” List.



This is such a gorgeous bag, I really would love to have one some day!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> Its been a while since I carry her
> 
> Papier Flap



Beautiful....love pink & grey together!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Cow City



Such a beauty!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hi ladies! Thank you for the love... this is Bluette (slightly faded, and I might have color amnesia ) and if my faulty memory serves me correctly, Dextersmom has this color in the Town.  [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is such a gorgeous bag, I really would love to have one some day!



Thanks .  I am still carrying it today — and am still in love with it (lol).


----------



## kssthis

N.V said:


> Your nails are genius! amazing x


... Aw... thanks!
So nice of you to say.


----------



## peacebabe

You     babe !!!



kssthis said:


> Bag... clutch? Either way... thought I just made the coolest pics! My mani match...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015446
> View attachment 4015447


----------



## ksuromax

i am addicted


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> i am addicted



Agree 100%, this is such an addictive bag! 
PS:  Love your styling here too


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Agree 100%, this is such an addictive bag!
> PS:  Love your styling here too


thank you


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> i am addicted



I totally get why you are addicted..


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Bag of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015502


SO wonderful “seeing”you dearest & that stunner of a bluette Blue!!! GORGEOUS bag/pic!


----------



## Kendie26

kssthis said:


> Bag... clutch? Either way... thought I just made the coolest pics! My mani match...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015446
> View attachment 4015447


Super unique & stylin’ chic....& coolest nails ever!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i am addicted


Work it girlie! You know I’m a huge fan...THAT bag& your hair looks AMAZING against that lovely navy dress!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i am addicted



+1.  I am addicted to this bag of yours and all your beautiful pics


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Work it girlie! You know I’m a huge fan...THAT bag& your hair looks AMAZING against that lovely navy dress!!





Iamminda said:


> +1.  I am addicted to this bag of yours and all your beautiful pics


thank you, Lovelies!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i am addicted


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

with a bit of red today


----------



## LostInBal

An old lady here:

04 jet Black besace ph


----------



## Iamminda

You ladies are killing it with your black beauties!!!   



ksuromax said:


> with a bit of red today





aalinne_72 said:


> An old lady here:
> 
> 04 jet Black besace ph


----------



## Loveheart

My lovely BO city....


----------



## Iamminda

Loveheart said:


> My lovely BO city....
> 
> View attachment 4017667



Oh my, this is so gorgeous especially with the tulips and Easter eggs in the background.


----------



## ksuromax

Loveheart said:


> My lovely BO city....
> 
> View attachment 4017667


Spring fairy tale!


----------



## heaRtB

Beautiful Graffiti [emoji170]


----------



## ksuromax

heaRtB said:


> Beautiful Graffiti [emoji170]


Very cool!!


----------



## Iamminda

Using my Black City for the second day in a row.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Loveheart said:


> My lovely BO city....
> 
> View attachment 4017667



This one is beautiful!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Using my Black City for the second day in a row.



Wow, this bag is heart-stopping stuff, condition looks fantastic too!


----------



## Iamminda

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, this bag is heart-stopping stuff, condition looks fantastic too!



Thanks kindly .  This leather is hard to resist indeed.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Using my Black City for the second day in a row.


LOVE!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> LOVE!!!!!



Thanks DM.  Hope to see yours soon


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely !! Hope you are not going to the supermarket !! 



Iamminda said:


> Using my Black City for the second day in a row.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly .  This leather is hard to resist indeed.


hope, this will help to tilt your scale towards keeping her
she is a stunner!


----------



## ksuromax

First Outremer


----------



## MAGJES

I’m on a 3 hr. train trip today and usually carry a crossbody bag for all my “entertainment” items for the ride.  Today I decided to use my Anthracite Work because it holds so much!  It’s her 1st train trip!!   I need a little TRAIN charm.  I  this leather.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> First Outremer


----------



## Kendie26

Loveheart said:


> My lovely BO city....
> 
> View attachment 4017667


WOW. BREATHTAKING. What a color!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Using my Black City for the second day in a row.


 Aw, she’s begging you...please keep me/put me on your evacuation list!! I like this pic even more than the one yesterday!! She’s THE most quintessential Bal (in my humble opinion)
@ksuromax ....maybe we can convince her?!! No pressure though IM!!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> I’m on a 3 hr. train trip today and usually carry a crossbody bag for all my “entertainment” items for the ride.  Today I decided to use my Anthracite Work because it holds so much!  It’s her 1st train trip!!   I need a little TRAIN charm.  I  this leather.


STUNNER!! Just look at that color & leather! Such an awesome pic & I hope you both enjoy the train ride!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, she’s begging you...please keep me/put me on your evacuation list!! I like this pic even more than the one yesterday!! She’s THE most quintessential Bal (in my humble opinion)
> @ksuromax ....maybe we can convince her?!! No pressure though IM!!


what do you mean 'no pressure'??
just think that THIS gorgey leaves for another home? where she will not be loved and appreciated as much as she deserves? just because new "Mamma" would get her pre-loved? she will not be getting her admiration on tPF as nobody will be posting pics of her gorgeous wrinkly leather any more??
woman, do you have the heart???


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> what do you mean 'no pressure'??
> just think that THIS gorgey leaves for another home? where she will not be loved and appreciated as much as she deserves? just because new "Mamma" would get her pre-loved? she will not be getting her admiration on tPF as nobody will be posting pics of her gorgeous wrinkly leather any more??
> woman, do you have the heart???


I was being sarcastic when I said “no pressure” to iamminda!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I was being sarcastic when I said “no pressure” to iamminda!


i know  
so was i!


----------



## Iamminda

OK ladies, she is safe for now. She is very puddly and soft so she is not going anywhere at this time. You know, one has to be a bit heartless in downsizing (lol).  I talked about this on the Chat thread but it is a bit inconvenient to carry her when grocery shopping as I like to be hands free (and my bags are not allowed to sit in my shopping cart, gross).  So the solution is to have DD or DH go grocery shopping for me (lol).  Anyways thanks for your advice, my lovelies.



Kendie26 said:


> Aw, she’s begging you...please keep me/put me on your evacuation list!! I like this pic even more than the one yesterday!! She’s THE most quintessential Bal (in my humble opinion)
> @ksuromax ....maybe we can convince her?!! No pressure though IM!!





peacebabe said:


> Lovely !! Hope you are not going to the supermarket !!





ksuromax said:


> hope, this will help to tilt your scale towards keeping her
> she is a stunner!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> OK ladies, she is safe for now. She is very puddly and soft so she is not going anywhere at this time. You know, one has to be a bit heartless in downsizing (lol).  I talked about this on the Chat thread but it is a bit inconvenient to carry her when grocery shopping as I like to be hands free (and my bags are not allowed to sit in my shopping cart, gross).  So the solution is to have DD or DH go grocery shopping for me (lol).  Anyways thanks for your advice, my lovelies.


oh, great! 
Girl can find a lot more fun reasons to carry a Bal bag along - beauty salon, girlie 'play' date, other errands, etc apart from grocery shopping, where Bal beauty will feel right in place!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> First Outremer


I love this gorgeous blue.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i know
> so was i!





Iamminda said:


> OK ladies, she is safe for now. She is very puddly and soft so she is not going anywhere at this time. You know, one has to be a bit heartless in downsizing (lol).  I talked about this on the Chat thread but it is a bit inconvenient to carry her when grocery shopping as I like to be hands free (and my bags are not allowed to sit in my shopping cart, gross).  So the solution is to have DD or DH go grocery shopping for me (lol).  Anyways thanks for your advice, my lovelies.


I’m dying  at both of you!
Oh i totally missed this “revelation” about you iamminda! (I don’t really go to the chat thread so maybe I’m missing all kinds of “juicy” stuff there!! Fascinating on the grocery shopping/no bag in cart.....i’m SO going to tell my hubby that so that he’ll go more often for me!! I despise grocery shopping & will do just about anything to get out of it!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I've decided to claim my Ultra Violet Double Tour bracelet, it's been authenticated and the seller isn't up to any strange antics so finally I cut off the tags and now I'm going to use it  

Happy Easter!


----------



## viewwing

ksuromax said:


> First Outremer


Awww...makes me miss my outremer baby. She's in another house in country that I live in. So pretty! Eat blue ever!


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've decided to claim my Ultra Violet Double Tour bracelet, it's been authenticated and the seller isn't up to any strange antics so finally I cut off the tags and now I'm going to use it
> 
> Happy Easter!
> View attachment 4018839
> 
> View attachment 4018846



This color is just gorgeous.  Was this one of your items held up by custom?    Wishing you a Happy Easter as well


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> This color is just gorgeous.  Was this one of your items held up by custom?    Wishing you a Happy Easter as well


Thank you, Iamminda  I'm a sucker for reds, pinks and purples! 

This was sent within the EU so no customs. Only over one and a half month  in shipping due to an address mess up...


----------



## peacebabe

Didn't know you have this beauty !!! My first time seeing her ! 



ksuromax said:


> First Outremer


----------



## peacebabe

Such a lovely color! U & Ksuromax is "killing" with these bracelets !!! 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've decided to claim my Ultra Violet Double Tour bracelet, it's been authenticated and the seller isn't up to any strange antics so finally I cut off the tags and now I'm going to use it
> 
> Happy Easter!
> View attachment 4018839
> 
> View attachment 4018846


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Didn't know you have this beauty !!! My first time seeing her !


Actually, not the best picture of it, too bright, it's a shade more blue irl
i am not wearing her too often, too small on a work day, but nonetheless, she is a part of the family


----------



## LostInBal

Again my 04 Black besace ph


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've decided to claim my Ultra Violet Double Tour bracelet, it's been authenticated and the seller isn't up to any strange antics so finally I cut off the tags and now I'm going to use it
> 
> Happy Easter!
> View attachment 4018839
> 
> View attachment 4018846


Love the color & it looks so fab on you SGCW!!! Happy color to represent your sweet sassy fun happy personality!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Again my 04 Black besace ph


Girl, you strike a pose PERFECTLY!! Beautiful posture, gorgeous top & Bag...love the sneaks too!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Such a lovely color! U & Ksuromax is "killing" with these bracelets !!!


Thank you, peacebabe!  Although I'm not even nearly in ksuromax's league, she 's the true queen of arm candy here 

I know you were hesitant to get a Bal leather bracelet because of the humidity where you live, but have you changed your mind to maybe try one to see how it works?


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Again my 04 Black besace ph



You look great!!   I especially love that top.


----------



## Sculli

with the small bazar bag [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Bijouxlady

Loveheart said:


> My lovely BO city....
> 
> View attachment 4017667


Bag twins! Is your a small? Mine is. Love the shade of red!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Iamminda said:


> Using my Black City for the second day in a row.



Sorry for the late reply, but black bags are my favorite!! Yours ROCKS!!  [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but black bags are my favorite!! Yours ROCKS!!  [emoji7][emoji7]



Not late at all — thanks very much.  Speaking of beautiful black bags, your CF today is such a classic beauty


----------



## peacebabe

You wear it so well my dear !!! And i  your top !!!



aalinne_72 said:


> Again my 04 Black besace ph


----------



## peacebabe

Im not someone who wear "removable" accessories. Thou i have a few expensive watches, it's been sleeping in the drawer.  I do wear necklace, bracelet, ear rings. But they are like gold, platinum. So i wear it to sleep, shower, etc. Never remove!



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you, peacebabe!  Although I'm not even nearly in ksuromax's league, she 's the true queen of arm candy here
> 
> I know you were hesitant to get a Bal leather bracelet because of the humidity where you live, but have you changed your mind to maybe try one to see how it works?


----------



## Phiomega

View attachment 4020846


Out in a hotel swimming pool - that is my son at the background with blue and orange swimsuit. 

She is officially the bag with lowest cost/wear this year... I started recording my bag usage in this app, Stylebook, and the app calculated the ‘cost/wear’ based on the original price divided by how many times it is being worn. Based on wear this year, my black Gunmetal HW City is officially cheaper than my Gunmetal Longchamp Le Pliage! [emoji38]


----------



## ksuromax

Work, Pewter from 2005


----------



## peacebabe

Glad to see more of your rare beauty popping up ~~~ 

This is really gorgeous !! 



ksuromax said:


> Work, Pewter from 2005


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Glad to see more of your rare beauty popping up ~~~
> 
> This is really gorgeous !!


i should wear her more often, she's been sitting in the closet for 3 months! wore her around holidays only  leather is so cool!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Im not someone who wear "removable" accessories. Thou i have a few expensive watches, it's been sleeping in the drawer.  I do wear necklace, bracelet, ear rings. But they are like gold, platinum. So i wear it to sleep, shower, etc. Never remove!


Funny! I'm the reverse, I never wear jewellery at home, only out, and take it off as soon as I get home. But I'd say you are smarter, investing in "real" jewellery that'll keep it's value


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Work, Pewter from 2005



I totally love this bag!  If I ever saw one in nice condition (& for the right price) I would grab it  Most I see though are not lovely like yours.


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> I totally love this bag!  If I ever saw one in nice condition (& for the right price) I would grab it  Most I see though are not lovely like yours.


thank you! 
mine is not perfect either, handles show signs of wear, and corners, too, but for a 13 y/o gran she is doing fine, and, to be very honest, i like her 'battle scars', she has her history and character


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Funny! I'm the reverse, I never wear jewellery at home, only out, and take it off as soon as I get home. But I'd say you are smarter, investing in "real" jewellery that'll keep it's value


i wear my silver pieces (BV necklaces, Gucci bangle and loads of non-branded chain bracelets) without taking them off at all, but rings is different case, i wear different ones so i change them daily, and i, too, take them off as soon as i step in home


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Again my 04 Black besace ph


looks perfect on you!!!


----------



## MAGJES

ksuromax said:


> Work, Pewter from 2005


WOW!!!!  That is a beauty!!


----------



## MAGJES

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've decided to claim my Ultra Violet Double Tour bracelet, it's been authenticated and the seller isn't up to any strange antics so finally I cut off the tags and now I'm going to use it
> 
> Happy Easter!
> View attachment 4018839
> 
> View attachment 4018846


You will enjoy wearing this so much.  I’m usually not one to like purple but I love mine!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

MAGJES said:


> You will enjoy wearing this so much.  I’m usually not one to like purple but I love mine!


Thank you  I am trying to buy another Classic bracelet in black as we write! I'm just waiting to get in contact with the seller to ask for more info. I'm not generally a huge "purple person" either but there's just something so irresistible about Bal purples.


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> WOW!!!!  That is a beauty!!


thank you


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Work, Pewter from 2005



This color is outstanding.  And the red Pom really stands out beautifully.


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4020846
> 
> 
> Out in a hotel swimming pool - that is my son at the background with blue and orange swimsuit.
> 
> She is officially the bag with lowest cost/wear this year... I started recording my bag usage in this app, Stylebook, and the app calculated the ‘cost/wear’ based on the original price divided by how many times it is being worn. Based on wear this year, my black Gunmetal HW City is officially cheaper than my Gunmetal Longchamp Le Pliage! [emoji38]



I can’t see your black beauty.  But that is pretty amazing that it’s cost/wear is less than the cost/wear of your LCLP


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This color is outstanding.  And the red Pom really stands out beautifully.


Thank you!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Today with my Bal envelope in Anthracite with GHW. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Kendie26

Sculli said:


> View attachment 4020393
> 
> 
> with the small bazar bag [emoji170][emoji170]


I love this one on you.....& I still want your hair!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

StefaniJoy said:


> Today with my Bal envelope in Anthracite with GHW. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021481



I'm only seeing your AMAZING diamond ring!!  (joking....your Anthra Bal envelope is beautiful too!


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> I can’t see your black beauty.  But that is pretty amazing that it’s cost/wear is less than the cost/wear of your LCLP






Thanks for letting me know! I also can’t see the pic of my own post but I thought it was just me. Here it is again...


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Work, Pewter from 2005



This is really gorgeous.... looks like liquid metal...


----------



## Antigone

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4021818
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know! I also can’t see the pic of my own post but I thought it was just me. Here it is again...



Amazing black bal. And LOVE the charm too!!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

jeanstohandbags said:


> I'm only seeing your AMAZING diamond ring!!  (joking....your Anthra Bal envelope is beautiful too!



Awww thank you so much! I swear I didn’t mean to show off the ring [emoji51][emoji51]Just the bag [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4021818
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know! I also can’t see the pic of my own post but I thought it was just me. Here it is again...



Gorgeous — thanks for reposting this beauty.


----------



## Iamminda

jeanstohandbags said:


> I'm only seeing your AMAZING diamond ring!!  (joking....your Anthra Bal envelope is beautiful too!



+1 on @StefaniJoy ‘s amazing rock and Bal envelope .


----------



## chowlover2

StefaniJoy said:


> Today with my Bal envelope in Anthracite with GHW. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021481


Love your watch and pink sweater, perfect with that Bal!


----------



## StefaniJoy

chowlover2 said:


> Love your watch and pink sweater, perfect with that Bal!



Thank you so much! This is my favorite sweater/watch strap combo! [emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## peacebabe

Oh that cute teddy charm !!! 



Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4021818
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know! I also can’t see the pic of my own post but I thought it was just me. Here it is again...


----------



## ksuromax

Work in Pewter


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter


Whoa pewter!!!Didn’t realize you had this one!That top/blouse is super adorable/pretty!!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4021818
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know! I also can’t see the pic of my own post but I thought it was just me. Here it is again...


Black City fan forever but I’m really jealous of the pool/scenery...especially since it’s freaking SNOWING here again right now & we are getting another FOOT of snow next weekend


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> Today with my Bal envelope in Anthracite with GHW. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021481


Couldn’t see your pic yesterday (whatever that tPF  “issue” was!)but i love your clutch & echo everyone’s sentiments on your magnificent ring!!


----------



## LostInBal

Miss little kitty 04 Eggplant First


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa pewter!!!Didn’t realize you had this one!That top/blouse is super adorable/pretty!!


thank you, Sweetie! yes, my closet is a box of treasures!  
it's a dress, and Hermes shawl 
when in the first days of April you have 40 deg C, you need something to throw on the shoulders! left arm is getting roasted while i'm driving


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Miss little kitty 04 Eggplant First


girl, you rock!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

aalinne_72 said:


> Miss little kitty 04 Eggplant First



Oh my...that is some purple happiness! What an incredible color [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> Black City fan forever but I’m really jealous of the pool/scenery...especially since it’s freaking SNOWING here again right now & we are getting another FOOT of snow next weekend


Wait, aren't you in PA like I am? It snowed today, nothing much here, but I am about 25 miles south of Philly. I swear I will put my head in the oven if we get more snow.


----------



## fayden

ksuromax said:


> i should wear her more often, she's been sitting in the closet for 3 months! wore her around holidays only  leather is so cool!



I used to have this in a first and a city... I do miss the color. Will prob try and find it back in the first size.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> Miss little kitty 04 Eggplant First


Breathtaking purple...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter


I love your outfit!   And another Pom that I want


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Miss little kitty 04 Eggplant First


This purple is simply marvelous!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> girl, you rock!!





StefaniJoy said:


> Oh my...that is some purple happiness! What an incredible color [emoji7][emoji7]





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Breathtaking purple...





Iamminda said:


> This purple is simply marvelous!!!!



Many thanks dear ladies!!

@ksuromax  Wow lady, 40C!?

@Iamminda This is best Bal purple ever, believe me!. And the leather is so divine!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Many thanks dear ladies!!
> 
> @ksuromax  Wow lady, 40C!?


yes, 40, and it's only kick off April!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love your outfit!   And another Pom that I want


thank you, Darling!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Miss little kitty 04 Eggplant First


Wow, now THAT is a fab purple shade!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> thank you, Sweetie! yes, my closet is a box of treasures!
> it's a dress, and Hermes shawl
> when in the first days of April you have 40 deg C, you need something to throw on the shoulders! left arm is getting roasted while i'm driving


Ohhhh, now i see (went back & re-looked at your pretty pic) I see that it’s a shawl on your lovely dress. I LOVE that print on the scarf/shawl! May be my new fave of yours!


----------



## Kendie26

chowlover2 said:


> Wait, aren't you in PA like I am? It snowed today, nothing much here, but I am about 25 miles south of Philly. I swear I will put my head in the oven if we get more snow.


That makes 2 of us (head in oven!) My husband told me he read that on his weather app last night. We are the opposite direction of you & about 25+ miles north of the city up in Bucks County. Thankfully snow melting fast today & prayers that we are both DONE w/ snow this season!


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> Black City fan forever but I’m really jealous of the pool/scenery...especially since it’s freaking SNOWING here again right now & we are getting another FOOT of snow next weekend



I feel you... I lived in Evanston, Chicago, for two years some times ago - that does not get much snow but the weather and temperature is horrible! Spring is the most anticipated season and the fact that it does not really come as quickly (or at all, it feels) is frustrating!


----------



## Phiomega

Antigone said:


> Amazing black bal. And LOVE the charm too!!!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous — thanks for reposting this beauty.





peacebabe said:


> Oh that cute teddy charm !!!



Thank you! The teddy is Burberry... I love their teddy charms but they are so expensive! If only they are cheaper, I would have collected them and put on every bag I wear... I got this one thanks to a friend who ‘enabled’ me when I was in London (getting a piece of Burberry in London also feels appropriate)...


----------



## good life

Speaking of weather, just got a croc city bag from Easter Bunny & headed to Hawaii. Should I bring it with me to Hawaii, knowing weather might be horrible & rainy while there or leave it home, safe & dry for next 2 weeks?


----------



## peacebabe

This is the best purple in Bal which the color doesn't "bleed" !!! 



aalinne_72 said:


> Miss little kitty 04 Eggplant First


----------



## Storm702

Phiomega said:


> I feel you... I lived in Evanston, Chicago, for two years some times ago - that does not get much snow but the weather and temperature is horrible! Spring is the most anticipated season and the fact that it does not really come as quickly (or at all, it feels) is frustrating!


I'm near Aurora, IL and I've lived around here and the Quad Cities in Iowa my entire life, and it still amazes me how crazy this weather can be! I am so tired of the cold and sneak peeks of spring! I swear I'm getting seasonal depression... maybe because I'm waiting to debut my new to me Lagon City[emoji31] [emoji31] [emoji31]


----------



## peacebabe

Today will be the last day for this baby....  Going back to hyberbation!! !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm using my new Bal strap today


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Storm702 said:


> I'm near Aurora, IL and I've lived around here and the Quad Cities in Iowa my entire life, and it still amazes me how crazy this weather can be! I am so tired of the cold and sneak peeks of spring! I swear I'm getting seasonal depression... maybe because I'm waiting to debut my new to me Lagon City[emoji31] [emoji31] [emoji31]


How are you and the babies doing? I hope you are all fine and that you're getting some well-earned rest also 

It's funny, we get little tidbits about each other on tPF and put together an impression from those and then there's a post that totally throws it all  For some reason, I thought you were English and imagined your posts in a British accent


----------



## Kendie26

good life said:


> Speaking of weather, just got a croc city bag from Easter Bunny & headed to Hawaii. Should I bring it with me to Hawaii, knowing weather might be horrible & rainy while there or leave it home, safe & dry for next 2 weeks?


Big Congrats on your croc City on its way to you!! Everyone has their own level of comfort with using their special bags in inclement weather & I’m sure many people would say bring it if you want to use it. Me, on the other hand, would not knowingly bring a brand new bag if I knew that there was going to be a lot of rain. I’m just to much of a worry wart & would bring something (but again, that’s just little ole me) Best of luck & have a blast in lovely Hawaii!!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Today will be the last day for this baby....  Going back to hyberbation!! !


Such a happy, special, most pretty color (all qualities like you!) The twilly’s look great on her.


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm using my new Bal strap today


THAT strap...OMG!! SO cool..love it!! Looks perfect on your City


----------



## Storm702

The girls are doing great! Except our days and nights are confused...but I start back to work tomorrow, and will be working at the daycare they go to.[emoji4] That's so funny that you read my posts with a British accent- while I was pregnant, I would joke about using a British accent with the girls while they were little so they would have one, and then drop it later to surprise them.  Everyone agreed it was a terrible idea- but I still want a British accent!


----------



## Loveheart

Bijouxlady said:


> Bag twins! Is your a small? Mine is. Love the shade of red!


No, mine is the regular. Love love the leather, enjoy yours too!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Storm702 said:


> The girls are doing great! Except our days and nights are confused...but I start back to work tomorrow, and will be working at the daycare they go to.[emoji4] That's so funny that you read my posts with a British accent- while I was pregnant, I would joke about using a British accent with the girls while they were little so they would have one, and then drop it later to surprise them.  Everyone agreed it was a terrible idea- but I still want a British accent!


Gosh, I must have psychic powers because apparently I sensed correctly that you had an inner Brit  I'm glad you are all doing fine and that you are keeping your sense of humour. That period is not so far behind me and my kids but the memory of it is a bit of a blur due to the constant sleep deprivation. I admire you for being able to work AND take care of baby twins. I'm also glad I had my maternity leaves in the EU (which are much longer than in the US I think?) because I NEEDED them!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Today will be the last day for this baby....  Going back to hyberbation!! !



What a happy and pretty color.  Love the charm and twilly on it.


----------



## ksuromax

still Work


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Today will be the last day for this baby....  Going back to hyberbation!! !


is it Rose Thulian??


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> still Work



Love this Pom on your beautiful bag as well.  Pinkberry is everywhere — yum.


----------



## peacebabe

You're always so well matched !!! The bag & your coat ...... just blend in together ! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm using my new Bal strap today


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> is it Rose Thulian??



I don't know what color . But Can't be Rose Thulian as it's not a K tag. No alphabet on the back of the tag, so it must be before F/W2012. Do let me know if you know the color ! 



Kendie26 said:


> Such a happy, special, most pretty color (all qualities like you!) The twilly’s look great on her.





Iamminda said:


> What a happy and pretty color.  Love the charm and twilly on it.



Thank you ladies for the sweetest words


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Today will be the last day for this baby....  Going back to hyberbation!! !





peacebabe said:


> I don't know what color . But Can't be Rose Thulian as it's not a K tag. No alphabet on the back of the tag, so it must be before F/W2012. Do let me know if you know the color !


Papier started in 2010, and i don't think it had a flap on the first bags, so i guess Sorbet from 2010 SS is off the list, but Pivoine from AW 2010 looks too light/pale to me
In 2011 there was no any pink close enough to yours, so i guess it is Rose Thulian, but without a letter mentioned on the tag.
RT is that distinctive watermelon pink shade, and your bag looks totally edible to me, but Papier was never that consistent with colours and tags as City, or First, so i think it could be quite possible to have a RT Papier without K on the tag.
ETA: see my RT tag? similar watermelon pink


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> You're always so well matched !!! The bag & your coat ...... just blend in together !



I try hard to give my best  ...


----------



## peacebabe

The back of my tag has "6571" I guess is the color code. But when i googled, nothing's out . Is the code same as yours?



ksuromax said:


> Papier started in 2010, and i don't think it had a flap on the first bags, so i guess Sorbet from 2010 SS is off the list, but Pivoine from AW 2010 looks too light/pale to me
> In 2011 there was no any pink close enough to yours, so i guess it is Rose Thulian, but without a letter mentioned on the tag.
> RT is that distinctive watermelon pink shade, and your bag looks totally edible to me, but Papier was never that consistent with colours and tags as City, or First, so i think it could be quite possible to have a RT Papier without K on the tag.
> ETA: see my RT tag? similar watermelon pink


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> The back of my tag has "6571" I guess is the color code. But when i googled, nothing's out . Is the code same as yours?


nah, mine has 5765
could be different due to different leathers? (veau vs agneau)


----------



## ManilaMama

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm using my new Bal strap today



Wow you look good! I always like your elevator selfies. 

I didn’t even know they sold this kind of strap! Intriguing!


----------



## peacebabe

ok now ..... i googled & found this :

https://theluxurycloset.com/women/balenciaga-cyclamen-leather-a3-papier-tote-p117831

It's the same color as my bag, stated as Cyclamen. BUT ...... the number is different !!!   ..... 



ksuromax said:


> nah, mine has 5765
> could be different due to different leathers? (veau vs agneau)


----------



## striveforluxury

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm using my new Bal strap today



such a cool strap!


----------



## tolliv

My favorite bag and designer.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Out with my ME pale gold hardware today


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> ok now ..... i googled & found this :
> 
> https://theluxurycloset.com/women/balenciaga-cyclamen-leather-a3-papier-tote-p117831
> 
> It's the same color as my bag, stated as Cyclamen. BUT ...... the number is different !!!   .....


TLC are useless for colours, they get 9 out of 10 wrong
i found grenadine that looks close to yours, and it was made in 2011 SS (thus no letter on the tag) but colour code is still different 6643, but again, this could be due to different leather?


----------



## peacebabe

Oh it could be. ... At least we narrowed down to 2 now! Or we just create our own name, Watermelon Pink! 



ksuromax said:


> TLC are useless for colours, they get 9 out of 10 wrong
> i found grenadine that looks close to yours, and it was made in 2011 SS (thus no letter on the tag) but colour code is still different 6643, but again, this could be due to different leather?


----------



## peacebabe

This is the best you can get if you like Papier range and you love the Motor range Day! !


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> This is the best you can get if you like Papier range and you love the Motor range Day! !


I love this!  Not sure if I have ever seen this lovely bag before — a special edition Day?  And this charm is perfect .


----------



## Phiomega

peacebabe said:


> This is the best you can get if you like Papier range and you love the Motor range Day! !



I love this one!!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

peacebabe said:


> This is the best you can get if you like Papier range and you love the Motor range Day! !



omg this looks amazing! Well put together! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> This is the best you can get if you like Papier range and you love the Motor range Day! !



Details peace details... I've never seen this before!


----------



## Storm702

Taking her maiden voyage.... to Target[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies.  This is a Papier Neo Hobo.  If I'm correct,  it only came out for 2 seasons,  F/W 2012 & S/S 2013. This one may be LE as its multi colors.

Carrys & feels just like a Day, and the shoulder strap is adjustable too !!  



muchstuff said:


> Details peace details... I've never seen this before!





Iamminda said:


> I love this!  Not sure if I have ever seen this lovely bag before — a special edition Day?  And this charm is perfect .





Phiomega said:


> I love this one!!!





StefaniJoy said:


> omg this looks amazing! Well put together! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Thank you ladies.  This is a Papier Neo Hobo.  If I'm correct,  it only came out for 2 seasons,  F/W 2012 & S/S 2013. This one may be LE as its multi colors.
> 
> Carrys & feels just like a Day, and the shoulder strap is adjustable too !!


fantastic bag!!


----------



## jo88

Hello Ladies, i have a coin money wallet with numbers  253053.1000.E.555583 can please authorise it . One of the lugs has fallen off the front,    thanks


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, you are in the wrong thread. Seeing that you are new, i will answer you here once. In future, post your Balenciaga authentication request to https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-563#post-32189746.

Your wallet looks fine. No red flag



jo88 said:


> Hello Ladies, i have a coin money wallet with numbers  253053.1000.E.555583 can please authorise it . One of the lugs has fallen off the front,    thanks


----------



## jo88

peacebabe said:


> Hello, you are in the wrong thread. Seeing that you are new, i will answer you here once. In future, post your Balenciaga authentication request to https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-563#post-32189746.
> 
> Your wallet looks fine. No red flag


thank you  peacebabe


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Storm702 said:


> Taking her maiden voyage.... to Target[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027763


Spectacular Bal blue!


----------



## Pessie

Day


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pessie said:


> Day
> 
> View attachment 4028258


You already know how I feel!


----------



## Pessie

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You already know how I feel!


 Thanks! It's my only bal, and a recent buy


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Thank you ladies.  This is a Papier Neo Hobo.  If I'm correct,  it only came out for 2 seasons,  F/W 2012 & S/S 2013. This one may be LE as its multi colors.
> 
> Carrys & feels just like a Day, and the shoulder strap is adjustable too !!


Must...find...one...


----------



## gagabag

Wearing this little one today - Blu mineral arena from 2013! Can’t believe she’s already 5 years old!


----------



## peacebabe

May i know what model is this??



gagabag said:


> Wearing this little one today - Blu mineral arena from 2013! Can’t believe she’s already 5 years old!
> 
> View attachment 4029801


----------



## gagabag

peacebabe said:


> May i know what model is this??



It’s called arena getaway


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

gagabag said:


> Wearing this little one today - Blu mineral arena from 2013! Can’t believe she’s already 5 years old!
> 
> View attachment 4029801


I don't think I've seen this model before. Bleu Mineral is a gorgeous blue!


----------



## peacebabe

I learnt something new today! Looks like a cross between Shoulder & Club!



gagabag said:


> It’s called arena getaway


----------



## ksuromax

my beloved shiny City  and fluo pink BALENCIAGA-LOGO-INTO-YOUR-FACE bracelet, wrapped in such a way that logo stays inside


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> my beloved shiny City  and fluo pink BALENCIAGA-LOGO-INTO-YOUR-FACE bracelet, wrapped in such a way that logo stays inside


Lovely how well your clothes go with this bag  And by the way, we know you're already on the dark side of Gvasalia, you can wear as many logos you like


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely how well your clothes go with this bag  And by the way, we know you're already on the dark side of Gvasalia, you can wear as many logos you like


thank god i am on my own side  and not wearing logos is MY choice, and i am grateful for the option given, you can wrap this bracelet both ways, to show it off, or to hide


----------



## ksuromax

P.S. this is actually what i like about Demna's approach, he is giving us freedom of choice and it's each and everyone to decide for oneself what to opt for  
model wise, leather wise, and design wise


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> my beloved shiny City  and fluo pink BALENCIAGA-LOGO-INTO-YOUR-FACE bracelet, wrapped in such a way that logo stays inside



I love everything you are wearing—such a pretty look.  I really love this dark pink color.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> my beloved shiny City  and fluo pink BALENCIAGA-LOGO-INTO-YOUR-FACE bracelet, wrapped in such a way that logo stays inside


Pretty look today, k.


----------



## pzammie

Bleu Obscur Town[emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Bleu Obscur Town[emoji7]
> View attachment 4032335



This is gorgeous!!!  It is really too bad that they discontinued the Town (my perfect size/style).


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> Bleu Obscur Town[emoji7]
> View attachment 4032335


stunning blue


----------



## Antigone

pzammie said:


> Bleu Obscur Town[emoji7]
> View attachment 4032335





I want more Town!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> my beloved shiny City  and fluo pink BALENCIAGA-LOGO-INTO-YOUR-FACE bracelet, wrapped in such a way that logo stays inside



Lovely pic, the black with iridescent is such a cool looking bag, the bracelet (especially without showing the logo ) looks perfect with it!


----------



## jinji

I brought out my Brief GGHW from storage and figured to use it more often. 10 years old and still as pretty as ever!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lovely pic, the black with iridescent is such a cool looking bag, the bracelet (especially without showing the logo ) looks perfect with it!


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

jinji said:


> I brought out my Brief GGHW from storage and figured to use it more often. 10 years old and still as pretty as ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033002


the best answer to those, who say Bal bags don't hold up well! they totally do! look at this beauty!!!


----------



## peacebabe

You are "dolling" her up with twilly !!! 



ksuromax said:


> my beloved shiny City  and fluo pink BALENCIAGA-LOGO-INTO-YOUR-FACE bracelet, wrapped in such a way that logo stays inside


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> You are "dolling" her up with twilly !!!


she is a 'doll' without a twillie anyway  and this goatskin does not need any 'protection'
we have a week of "wear 2 H silks together" theme in H forum, so i did this for that showcase, otherwise i don't do twillies, too fussy


----------



## Iamminda

jinji said:


> I brought out my Brief GGHW from storage and figured to use it more often. 10 years old and still as pretty as ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033002



That GGH looks really good against the black.


----------



## ksuromax

again City 
the scaf name is 'the Old City', the scarf ring is 'the City', and pendant and silver ring are also 'the Old City'


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> again City
> the scaf name is 'the Old City', the scarf ring is 'the City', and pendant and silver ring are also 'the Old City'



I never tire of seeing this beautiful bag, she is looking very cool as always with all her 'City' friends, and you to K are looking lovely, the scarf, pendant & ring are fabulous together!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> again City
> the scaf name is 'the Old City', the scarf ring is 'the City', and pendant and silver ring are also 'the Old City'


One of my favourite scarves of yours, especially with the jewellery you're wearing today. And this Bal is magic  I'm really hoping Bal will make a Classic City with this kind of leather because I like the shine.


----------



## michellelb1

My new to me Velo going out for the first time


----------



## Iamminda

michellelb1 said:


> My new to me Velo going out for the first time



Pretty color!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> again City
> the scaf name is 'the Old City', the scarf ring is 'the City', and pendant and silver ring are also 'the Old City'



This bag — particularly the rainbow hardware — is gorgeous.  What is that beautiful dangling charm (seen on your car seat in the third picture)?  Did you add it to your bag?   I love your entire fabulous City look.


----------



## michellelb1

Iamminda said:


> Pretty color!!


Thank you! I love how this color looks different depending on the lighting too. I just got it yesterday and I think I’ve been staring at it ever since, lol!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This bag — particularly the rainbow hardware — is gorgeous.  What is that beautiful dangling charm (seen on your car seat in the third picture)?  Did you add it to your bag?   I love your entire fabulous City look.


thank you, Sweetie!  
it's a spinner  i got one when was buying for my kids a year ago, they grew over them, me not


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> again City
> the scaf name is 'the Old City', the scarf ring is 'the City', and pendant and silver ring are also 'the Old City'


What a kaleidoscope of beautiful colors!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> What a kaleidoscope of beautiful colors!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

michellelb1 said:


> My new to me Velo going out for the first time


Beautiful blue (dark turquoise?)  Congratulations!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> again City
> the scaf name is 'the Old City', the scarf ring is 'the City', and pendant and silver ring are also 'the Old City'



My favorite of yours!!! Nicely put together.... love the ‘cities’!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> My favorite of yours!!! Nicely put together.... love the ‘cities’!!!


thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Casual wear with a granny (still don't know the official name )


----------



## Lanier

peacebabe said:


> Casual wear with a granny (still don't know the official name )



Love your “granny” (lol) and your leggings!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Casual wear with a granny (still don't know the official name )


looks really cool on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Casual wear with a granny (still don't know the official name )


You look so cute and this bag is perfect for you.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> Casual wear with a granny (still don't know the official name )



The leather on this bag looks AMAZING!!  and style is just perfect on you.....and I must mention that gorgeous little charm is the perfect finishing touch!


----------



## gagabag

Wearing this little one again


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Casual wear with a granny (still don't know the official name )



Always look so cute, peacebabe


----------



## Storm702

Grey Day at first week back to work!


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4034882
> 
> 
> Wearing this little one again


what a gorgeous teal!


----------



## ksuromax

Storm702 said:


> Grey Day at first week back to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035082


Your photo made me miss my Anthra Day, will pull it out, too! Perfect bag for work!


----------



## Storm702

ksuromax said:


> Your photo made me miss my Anthra Day, will pull it out, too! Perfect bag for work!


She is new to me, and a bit more used than I had expected when she arrived. However,  I kept her, and she has been my ride or die trooper! She has been an every day bag, a diaper bag to my 12 week old twins, and a slouchy puddle of yum! I actually love her imperfections & am looking forward to adding many more!


----------



## ksuromax

Storm702 said:


> She is new to me, and a bit more used than I had expected when she arrived. However,  I kept her, and she has been my ride or die trooper! She has been an every day bag, a diaper bag to my 12 week old twins, and a slouchy puddle of yum! I actually love her imperfections & am looking forward to adding many more!


Congrats on the twins!!!  
that's the beauty of Bal bags, with wear and battle scars they don't look 'worn', they look individual and every each one has own character
some of them only look better with wear, especially the older ones


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies for complimenting this "old granny" . She is old, but i must admit that her "skin" is still gorgeous! That's the beauty of good old Bal's leather . This is one style that not many will know that she's a family of Bal 



Iamminda said:


> Always look so cute, peacebabe





Lanier said:


> Love your “granny” (lol) and your leggings!





ksuromax said:


> looks really cool on you!





Dextersmom said:


> You look so cute and this bag is perfect for you.





jeanstohandbags said:


> The leather on this bag looks AMAZING!!  and style is just perfect on you.....and I must mention that gorgeous little charm is the perfect finishing touch!


----------



## Storm702

Do we have a "Battle Scar Bal" forum? My Day would be proud to salute!


----------



## peacebabe

This is gorgeous !!! Day is such a good buddy to carry around! 



Storm702 said:


> Grey Day at first week back to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035082


----------



## ksuromax

Anthra Day 08


----------



## michellelb1

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful blue (dark turquoise?)  Congratulations!


Thank you! It’s the Lagon color from 2012. It’s a nice bright blue in the sun, and a much deeper turquoise indoors.


----------



## MAGJES

michellelb1 said:


> My new to me Velo going out for the first time


So pretty. I love Lagon!


----------



## peacebabe

This is so gorgeous!! You need to bring her out more ! 



ksuromax said:


> Anthra Day 08


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> This is so gorgeous!! You need to bring her out more !


thanks! first i need to air out my Sapin Day


----------



## peacebabe

Sapin !!!!! 

You are hiding too many HG !!! 



ksuromax said:


> thanks! first i need to air out my Sapin Day


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Sapin !!!!!
> 
> You are hiding too many HG !!!


  
leather is like silk....


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Anthra Day 08


Does your anthra have blue undertones? Is it 09?


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Does your anthra have blue undertones? Is it 09?


nope, it's 08
it's got steel grey undertone, which confused me in the beginning, i thought it was Plomb,


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> nope, it's 08
> it's got steel grey undertone, which confused me in the beginning, i thought it was Plomb,


Wow, my 08 anthra Work has beautiful blue undertones, how curious!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow, my 08 anthra Work has beautiful blue undertones, how curious!


could be different batch of leather for different styles??


----------



## ksuromax

took a few snaps for you 
side by side with 06 Sapin


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> took a few snaps for you
> side by side with 06 Sapin


Thank you my dear!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you my dear!


Pleasure!


----------



## LostInBal

This is mine indoor!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> This is mine indoor!


it looks lighter than mine, maybe that's the case?? 
Mine in indirect light looks almost black


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> it looks lighter than mine, maybe that's the case??
> Mine in indirect light looks almost black


My pic it’s indoors with no daylight but if so it looks more blue!


----------



## LostInBal

aalinne_72 said:


> My pic it’s indoors with no daylight but if so it looks more blue!


Look these two were taken indoors indirect sunlight


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Look these two were taken indoors indirect sunlight


yours definitely has blue hue, i took mine indoors by the window on the shady side of the house, so no direct light either


----------



## ksuromax

this way easier to compare


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> this way easier to compare


Yours has kind of purple undertones imo!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Yours has kind of purple undertones imo!


that's what i noticed after making this collage, a lead purplish hue? i like it!


----------



## ksuromax

Day in Sapin, 2006 chevre


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Day in Sapin, 2006 chevre



This color is really special.  So pretty — and looks great on you.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This color is really special.  So pretty — and looks great on you.


thank you, Sweetheart!


----------



## peacebabe

Sapin is indeed very rare & special color !!! LOVE IT ! 



ksuromax said:


> Day in Sapin, 2006 chevre


----------



## ilovemulberry73

ksuromax said:


> Day in Sapin, 2006 chevre



OMG love this, miss my days which I sold on, need another after seeing this and that colour....


----------



## MAGJES

ksuromax said:


> Day in Sapin, 2006 chevre


Pretty!!!


----------



## MAGJES

ksuromax said:


> took a few snaps for you
> side by side with 06 Sapin


This really makes me want a Day again!!!

I had a lovely Cornflower that I adored.


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> This really makes me want a Day again!!!
> 
> I had a lovely Cornflower that I adored.


what stops you from getting one?


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Day in Sapin, 2006 chevre



For some reason I feel like I am seeing Day everywhere now.... lovely green! [emoji1303]


----------



## ilovemulberry73

MAGJES said:


> This really makes me want a Day again!!!
> 
> I had a lovely Cornflower that I adored.



Me too. I used to own a Coquelicot & Cassis day bags. Wish I still had my cassis. Would love a dark green day


----------



## Phiomega

Bleu Prusse is out for the past two days... I love the leather and the color, it totally brightens my outfit!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> For some reason I feel like I am seeing Day everywhere now.... lovely green! [emoji1303]


'coz i am posting it all over the forum!


----------



## szwena

Livia1 said:


> CONTINUING FROM THIS PREVIOUS THREAD:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/which-bag-you-wearing-today-borrowed-rm-forum-432656.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be taking my Black RH City and
> Sapphire Money Wallet
> Pourpre Pencil
> Ruby CP
> Cyclade Mini Mini


----------



## Stacey D

ksuromax said:


> Day in Sapin, 2006 chevre


Great bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Stacey D said:


> Great bag!


thanks


----------



## Phiomega

Rogue Brique is out today... she did not get out enough this year!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4039253
> 
> Bleu Prusse is out for the past two days... I love the leather and the color, it totally brightens my outfit!


Major MAJOR GORGEOUSNESS


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4040391
> 
> 
> Rogue Brique is out today... she did not get out enough this year!


beauty!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4040391
> 
> 
> Rogue Brique is out today... she did not get out enough this year!



What a great color!


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> Major MAJOR GORGEOUSNESS



Thank you! This pic does not even capture the real color... the blue is really bright!



ksuromax said:


> beauty!!!



Thank you!



Iamminda said:


> What a great color!



Thank you! 

Yesterday My friend asked if my Red Brique is for sale... the answer is NO! [emoji4]


----------



## SilverStCloud

Being a mum to an 8-month-old, my Bal bags often look like this now. This here is my Milky Way A5 Papier Tote.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Being a mum to an 8-month-old, my Bal bags often look like this now. This here is my Milky Way A5 Papier Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041694
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


so cute!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Congrats to your little one !! 

And we are bag twin ! (Mine's in pink! )



SilverStCloud said:


> Being a mum to an 8-month-old, my Bal bags often look like this now. This here is my Milky Way A5 Papier Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041694
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverStCloud

peacebabe said:


> Congrats to your little one !! [emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> And we are bag twin ! (Mine's in pink! )


Thanks, Peacebabe! Been so busy with this little one that I've kinda lost touch with the Bal world. Looking forward to getting back into it at some point. Hopefully soon!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Being a mum to an 8-month-old, my Bal bags often look like this now. This here is my Milky Way A5 Papier Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041694
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Adorable! Always loved the Milky Way line. Congrats on your sweet little 8 mos old!!


----------



## Phiomega

SilverStCloud said:


> Being a mum to an 8-month-old, my Bal bags often look like this now. This here is my Milky Way A5 Papier Tote
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



Cute bag and cute stuffed animals!!! I did not even know there is a Milky Way Bal...


----------



## Phiomega

It was a day of pink to celebrate diversity! Did not have a pink Bal but I got my black Bal matched up with my pink jacket, watch and shoes!


----------



## pzammie

Beige Oryx Velo [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Beige Oryx Velo [emoji4]
> View attachment 4041818



You got such great style P — I always, always like your mod shots.


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4041736
> 
> It was a day of pink to celebrate diversity! Did not have a pink Bal but I got my black Bal matched up with my pink jacket, watch and shoes!



This is such an elegant looking ensemble — love the pink with black (need to try that combo myself).  Cute shoes.


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Being a mum to an 8-month-old, my Bal bags often look like this now. This here is my Milky Way A5 Papier Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041694
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



Such a cute picture — and this is another gorgeous black Bbag in your stellar collection.  It’s good to see you post again. Congrats on your new baby (no wonder we haven’t seen you much).  8 months is such a fun age — crawling, cruising, sitting up and pulling up, trying new “food”,  etc — enjoy this precious time


----------



## Phiomega

pzammie said:


> Beige Oryx Velo [emoji4]



Lovely! I love your color mixing - yellow and green with a beige bag! I should remember that - I don’t think I even have a yellow shirt (let alone green pants!).... You make me think of a light color Bal.....


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> This is such an elegant looking ensemble — love the pink with black (need to try that combo myself).  Cute shoes.



Thank you! The shoes is MK... I don’t know if you can see but it has a word LOVE carved in it.... It is quite cutesy but given the color and the simple style usually I managed to pull it off for office on Fridays...


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! The shoes is MK... I don’t know if you can see but it has a word LOVE carved in it.... It is quite cutesy but given the color and the simple style usually I managed to pull it off for office on Fridays...



Oh so cute.  Yep, I saw the word LOVE and was trying to figure out which designer


----------



## peacebabe

As long as you are carrying one, you are still connected !! 

See you around & have fun with your little bundle of joy ! 



SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, Peacebabe! Been so busy with this little one that I've kinda lost touch with the Bal world. Looking forward to getting back into it at some point. Hopefully soon!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely matched! "LOVE" your shoe !! 



Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4041736
> 
> It was a day of pink to celebrate diversity! Did not have a pink Bal but I got my black Bal matched up with my pink jacket, watch and shoes!


----------



## peacebabe

Love your top & your smart casual look! 



pzammie said:


> Beige Oryx Velo [emoji4]
> View attachment 4041818


----------



## LostInBal

Just killing time
Vintage Balenciaga necklace as a charm 
Sex, drugs and rock&roll?


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Just killing time
> Vintage Balenciaga necklace as a charm
> Sex, drugs and rock&roll?


yeah, babe!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4041736
> 
> It was a day of pink to celebrate diversity! Did not have a pink Bal but I got my black Bal matched up with my pink jacket, watch and shoes!


You look phenomenal (as always) & thanks for pointing out the LO-VE in your shoes....SO cool!!


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> Beige Oryx Velo [emoji4]
> View attachment 4041818


I always LOVE LOVE LOVE when you bless us w/ your killer mods!!! You always look super chic/fabulous I seriously want/need that GG belt!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks, Peacebabe! Been so busy with this little one that I've kinda lost touch with the Bal world. Looking forward to getting back into it at some point. Hopefully soon!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



We are missing you too & all your amazing bags, but I'm sure you are having great times with your bub, congrats!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Just killing time
> Vintage Balenciaga necklace as a charm
> Sex, drugs and rock&roll?



Gorgeous!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4041736
> 
> It was a day of pink to celebrate diversity! Did not have a pink Bal but I got my black Bal matched up with my pink jacket, watch and shoes!



Styled beautifully!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

pzammie said:


> Beige Oryx Velo [emoji4]
> View attachment 4041818



More perfect styling!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Just killing time
> Vintage Balenciaga necklace as a charm
> Sex, drugs and rock&roll?



Fantastic!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> Just killing time
> Vintage Balenciaga necklace as a charm
> Sex, drugs and rock&roll?


Planning for a good night out?! 

I would love to see a closeup of the necklace, are those little glass perfume bottles?


----------



## LostInBal

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Planning for a good night out?!
> 
> I would love to see a closeup of the necklace, are those little glass perfume bottles?


Yup, too cute


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> Yup, too cute


That's a spectacular collector's item, do you know when it is from?


----------



## LostInBal

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's a spectacular collector's item, do you know when it is from?


The Cialenga eau de toilette was released in 1973, so it could be 70’s or early 80,s..


----------



## LostInBal

aalinne_72 said:


> Yup, too cute


This one is on sale right now at Etsy but too pricy imo


----------



## awayfromblue

My Balenciaga part time


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> You look phenomenal (as always) & thanks for pointing out the LO-VE in your shoes....SO cool!!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Styled beautifully!



Thank you! You gals here are my inspiration for styling...


----------



## Phiomega

aalinne_72 said:


> Yup, too cute



This is such a collector piece! Amazing....


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Yup, too cute


 WOWEE this is truly SOOOOO special!! Love how it looks draped on your bag & love seeing it closeup!! AWESOMENESS!!!


----------



## chowlover2

aalinne_72 said:


> Yup, too cute


Fabulous find!


----------



## Antigone

qwerty234 said:


> My Balenciaga part time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4043827



GSH


----------



## Iamminda

Wearing Red Lipstick today


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Wearing Red Lipstick today


Reeed Baaal...   I feel like Homer Simpson looking at doughnuts  What a gorgeous bag, Iamminda. I haven't given up hope on finding a new or as new red one myself but it's taking its sweet time.


----------



## Natewmaldonado

This bag can fit so much in it when I’m running from work to school


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Reeed Baaal...   I feel like Homer Simpson looking at doughnuts  What a gorgeous bag, Iamminda. I haven't given up hope on finding a new or as new red one myself but it's taking its sweet time.


Thanks SGCW.   I am sure you will find the perfect red one when the time is right — like how you found your perfect purple bag (so dang gorgeous ).


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> Wearing Red Lipstick today



I am ALWAYS tempted by red bags and this one is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Wearing Red Lipstick today


So beautiful, IM!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I brought my classic black City out into the light.  It has been too long and I really enjoyed her today (I also wore these new and comfy Free People slides).


----------



## Antigone

Dextersmom said:


> Today I brought my classic black City out into the light.  It has been too long and I really enjoyed her today (I also wore these new and comfy Free People slides).



That jacket --- LOVE!


----------



## edsbgrl

Today [emoji835]️[emoji826]️[emoji834]️[emoji828]️[emoji4]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

edsbgrl said:


> View attachment 4045935
> 
> 
> Today [emoji835]️[emoji826]️[emoji834]️[emoji828]️[emoji4]





Dextersmom said:


> Today I brought my classic black City out into the light.  It has been too long and I really enjoyed her today (I also wore these new and comfy Free People slides).



Two fab looking Bal girls! Nothing like a Black City


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks P .   I know you have some beautiful red bags (such as your Red China bags).



Phiomega said:


> I am ALWAYS tempted by red bags and this one is gorgeous!!!



Thanks DM .  So glad to see your Black beauty — looking perfect with your stylish ensemble,  


Dextersmom said:


> So beautiful, IM!!!


----------



## Antigone

edsbgrl said:


> View attachment 4045935
> 
> 
> Today [emoji835]️[emoji826]️[emoji834]️[emoji828]️[emoji4]



You look so cool!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks P .   I know you have some beautiful red bags (such as your Red China bags).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DM .  So glad to see your Black beauty — looking perfect with your stylish ensemble,





Antigone said:


> That jacket --- LOVE!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Two fab looking Bal girls! Nothing like a Black City


Thank you all for the .


----------



## edsbgrl

Antigone said:


> You look so cool!



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] Ty!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Wearing Red Lipstick today


it's so beautiful! such a gorgeous red!


----------



## ksuromax

Natewmaldonado said:


> This bag can fit so much in it when I’m running from work to school
> View attachment 4045843


this is so cool!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today I brought my classic black City out into the light.  It has been too long and I really enjoyed her today (I also wore these new and comfy Free People slides).


lovely look, DM!


----------



## ksuromax

edsbgrl said:


> View attachment 4045935
> 
> 
> Today [emoji835]️[emoji826]️[emoji834]️[emoji828]️[emoji4]


oh, my... VOGUE worthy shot!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> lovely look, DM!


Thank you, k.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Wearing Red Lipstick today



Forgot you had this one.....it's so beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

missed her


----------



## peacebabe

Another lovely Town of yours ! . And that charm is sooooooooo CUTE !!! . Hope you are also wearing Red Lipstick today !! 



Iamminda said:


> Wearing Red Lipstick today


----------



## peacebabe

It really has been a LONG LONG while since we last saw your MOD!! But you're just as lovely as ever 



Dextersmom said:


> Today I brought my classic black City out into the light.  It has been too long and I really enjoyed her today (I also wore these new and comfy Free People slides).


----------



## peacebabe

Always love how you match your clothings, accessories, shoes & bag. The pink "popping" out so well !!! 



ksuromax said:


> missed her


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Wearing Red Lipstick today


 Say what?!! LOOK AT THIS....HOLY guacamole girlfriend, THIS IS FREAKING PHENOMENAL


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today I brought my classic black City out into the light.  It has been too long and I really enjoyed her today (I also wore these new and comfy Free People slides).





edsbgrl said:


> View attachment 4045935
> 
> 
> Today [emoji835]️[emoji826]️[emoji834]️[emoji828]️[emoji4]





ksuromax said:


> missed her


Bravo to all 3 of you Lovelies for rocking your black City’s is such beautiful fashion!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> missed her



Beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful!


thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Bravo to all 3 of you Lovelies for rocking your black City’s is such beautiful fashion!





peacebabe said:


> It really has been a LONG LONG while since we last saw your MOD!! But you're just as lovely as ever


Thank you both.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much, lovelies.  I have to be in the right mood for a red bag, lol.  



ksuromax said:


> it's so beautiful! such a gorgeous red!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Forgot you had this one.....it's so beautiful!





peacebabe said:


> Another lovely Town of yours ! . And that charm is sooooooooo CUTE !!! . Hope you are also wearing Red Lipstick today !!





Kendie26 said:


> Say what?!! LOOK AT THIS....HOLY guacamole girlfriend, THIS IS FREAKING PHENOMENAL


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> missed her



I love this black/dark pink combo — looking phenomenal K


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this black/dark pink combo — looking phenomenal K


thank you, Love!


----------



## pzammie

Blanc Creme Town [emoji7] while I wait for my doc appt.


----------



## ksuromax

Holy Cow again


----------



## ksuromax

and these 2 on the other hand


----------



## Yuki85

My city


----------



## ksuromax

Yuki85 said:


> My city
> 
> View attachment 4047881


dreamy bag!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> and these 2 on the other hand



I love this extreme close up of your bracelets — really shows how beautiful those studs are.


----------



## ksuromax

Everyday Tote and 2 G12 bracelets


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely !!! 



ksuromax said:


> Everyday Tote and 2 G12 bracelets


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Lovely !!!


thanks, Peace!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Everyday Tote and 2 G12 bracelets


Always stylin’ & looking fab!Love your blouse too!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> I love this extreme close up of your bracelets — really shows how beautiful those studs are.


Yes! And I especially like how ksuromax mixes them up, non-brand with brand, which makes it more interesting to me.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes! And I especially like how ksuromax mixes them up, non-brand with brand, which makes it more interesting to me.


i have only 1 non-brand bracelet, rest are BV and Bals, 1 McQ skulls and a couple of H 
but they are all non-logo  going discreet


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> i have only 1 non-brand bracelet, rest are BV and Bals, 1 McQ skulls and a couple of H
> but they are all non-logo  going discreet


Oh dear  But are all your silver bracelets logo? I meant all of them silver included.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh dear  But are all your silver bracelets logo? I meant all of them silver included.


ah, sorry, i thought we are talking about leather ones in the picture
nope, silver are mostly no logo, just one Gucci bangle, H chaine de ancre is on and off, and BV silver bangle is also on and off


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> ah, sorry, i thought we are talking about leather ones in the picture
> nope, silver are mostly no logo, just one Gucci bangle, H chaine de ancre is on and off, and BV silver bangle is also on and off


Well, this is what I like, that you combine different types  It's a more personal style


----------



## dignatius

My new-to-me Rouge Theatre City.  The first red bag that I don't feel awkward carrying.


----------



## Iamminda

dignatius said:


> My new-to-me Rouge Theatre City.  The first red bag that I don't feel awkward carrying.


RT is so darn gorgeous!!!!  Glad you love it.


----------



## Phiomega

Yuki85 said:


> My city



I love both the city and the cute charm!


----------



## Phiomega

Black Bal, black iPad case, and red shoes.... my coffee companions....


----------



## lilflobowl

With my BE GGHW Velo today


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4049472
> 
> 
> Black Bal, black iPad case, and red shoes.... my coffee companions....



I love all three of your coffee companions (always so drawn to your cute LC case).


----------



## Iamminda

lilflobowl said:


> With my BE GGHW Velo today
> View attachment 4049533



I like this blue a lot.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Well, this is what I like, that you combine different types  It's a more personal style


----------



## Antigone

Wore my Hip for the first time today.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Antigone said:


> Wore my Hip for the first time today.


 Yay, you're wearing your lovelies now! Beautiful Hip!


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yay, you're wearing your lovelies now! Beautiful Hip!



Felt a rare attack of girlishness today and ditched my hoodie (with the functional pockets that hold my phone and wallet) for this!


----------



## pzammie

lilflobowl said:


> With my BE GGHW Velo today
> View attachment 4049533



Ooohhhh nice!  What blue is it?


----------



## ksuromax

a swatch rather than a mod shot of my Everyday Tote 
want to show the texture of the leather
P.S. Lizard is a kind of Barcelona's symbols, this mosaic has strong ref to Gaudi, and Balenciaga was born in Spain... so, a lot of hidden and obvious symbolism today


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday w/ my mini papier A4 zip around....this color is my fave


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> a swatch rather than a mod shot of my Everyday Tote
> want to show the texture of the leather
> P.S. Lizard is a kind of Barcelona's symbols, this mosaic has strong ref to Gaudi, and Balenciaga was born in Spain... so, a lot of hidden and obvious symbolism today



What a beautiful picture.  I have never seen this bag irl — this leather is so lovely.  And I am not a fan of lizards (lol) but that is the most beautiful lizard charm ever .


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my mini papier A4 zip around....this color is my fave



This bag is a rare beauty!!   And I really like that pretty scarf.


----------



## fayden

dignatius said:


> My new-to-me Rouge Theatre City.  The first red bag that I don't feel awkward carrying.


so gorgeous! I miss the one I had too...


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful picture.  I have never seen this bag irl — this leather is so lovely.  And I am not a fan of lizards (lol) but that is the most beautiful lizard charm ever .


thank you!  
when i was in Barcelona, they were everywhere - keyrings, magnets, small figurines, you name it! i got a small charm of 3 different colours steel ones, and fridge magnet, which broke down, and now being so deep into Bals, i regret i didn't get more keyring to attach to my all Bal bags  when i found this keyring here, i grabbed 2!!!  have one more in red shades. 
here real lizards live everywhere, in our house wall there's a nest in the AC pipe hole and every year we have tiny lizzies running at the walls and ceiling! they are harmless and eat the flies and mosquitos  
so, lizards feel special to me


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4049472
> 
> 
> Black Bal, black iPad case, and red shoes.... my coffee companions....


tres chic, Cherie!


----------



## ksuromax

lilflobowl said:


> With my BE GGHW Velo today
> View attachment 4049533


stunning!!! 


Antigone said:


> Wore my Hip for the first time today.


how do you find it? what fits in?


pzammie said:


> Ooohhhh nice!  What blue is it?


BE - Bleu Electrique


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> a swatch rather than a mod shot of my Everyday Tote
> want to show the texture of the leather
> P.S. Lizard is a kind of Barcelona's symbols, this mosaic has strong ref to Gaudi, and Balenciaga was born in Spain... so, a lot of hidden and obvious symbolism today


That is just THE cutest!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This bag is a rare beauty!!   And I really like that pretty scarf.


Thanks kindly my sweets. Scarf = ANCIENT!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> a swatch rather than a mod shot of my Everyday Tote
> want to show the texture of the leather
> P.S. Lizard is a kind of Barcelona's symbols, this mosaic has strong ref to Gaudi, and Balenciaga was born in Spain... so, a lot of hidden and obvious symbolism today


The colours are like vitamins for the eyes, lovely to look at.


----------



## lilflobowl

pzammie said:


> Ooohhhh nice!  What blue is it?



Thanks pzammie! It’s blue electric if I remember correctly.


----------



## roundandround

Coquelicot for a couple of days AGAIN lol Wearing a red on a cold and windy makes life easier for me ATM


----------



## pzammie

lilflobowl said:


> Thanks pzammie! It’s blue electric if I remember correctly.



Oh ok bcs I have a Bleu Lazuli and they r v similar[emoji7]


----------



## Antigone

*ksuromax*

Not so much. Just my phone, wallet, and sunnies on top of them, without the case. But that's what I normally bring anyway.  It's a tight fit, so a bit larger one will be awesome.


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> *ksuromax*
> 
> Not so much. Just my phone, wallet, and sunnies on top of them, without the case. But that's what I normally bring anyway.  It's a tight fit, so a bit larger one will be awesome.


Thank you, Darling, i was torn between my recently acquired Mulbery Lily and a Bleu Prusse ME Hip, both in the same goatskin, finally got Lily, as she is summer-into-your-face neon pink, besides, i already  have a BV in blue to wear safely with jeans without worrying about denim transfer, but still did think a few times about that Hip, now i understand i've made the right choice, thank you once again


----------



## Antigone

ksuromax said:


> but still did think a few times about that Hip, now i understand i've made the right choice, thank you once again



No worries!  I googled the Mulberry Lily and it's a beauty. It also looks like it holds a lot more than the Hip.


----------



## Storm702

Grey Day with the new Pom Pom!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> No worries!  I googled the Mulberry Lily and it's a beauty. It also looks like it holds a lot more than the Hip.


There are 3 sizes, reg is closest to the Hip, i just got my reg pink, and also there's medium, 2-3 times larger, and a mini, very cute, but very small


----------



## peacebabe

Yeah to my Papier "gang" !!! Always happy to see this Mini A4.  

Such a lovely color! 



Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my mini papier A4 zip around....this color is my fave


----------



## peacebabe

Not a bag, but it's the tiniest Bal that i can wear on my body  (PLEASE just focus on the ring & forget about my "chicken feet" hand"


----------



## ksuromax

BO Valebtine's Day clutch


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> BO Valebtine's Day clutch


Looks amazing on you and btw, great shots!!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Not a bag, but it's the tiniest Bal that i can wear on my body  (PLEASE just focus on the ring & forget about my "chicken feet" hand"


Oh WOWEE this is SO DARN COOL!!! Looks perfect on you! I love think/stack-like rings. Is this a new item? Thanks for the papier A4 lovin’!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BO Valebtine's Day clutch


 Ooooooh LaLa girl!!! THIS is THE perfect bag for your chic outfit. Totally LOVE LOVE LOVE it on you!!!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> a swatch rather than a mod shot of my Everyday Tote
> want to show the texture of the leather
> P.S. Lizard is a kind of Barcelona's symbols, this mosaic has strong ref to Gaudi, and Balenciaga was born in Spain... so, a lot of hidden and obvious symbolism today


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks amazing on you and btw, great shots!!





Kendie26 said:


> Ooooooh LaLa girl!!! THIS is THE perfect bag for your chic outfit. Totally LOVE LOVE LOVE it on you!!!


thank you, Lovelies!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks like BO had a fun, "Dream" trip with you~! 

Beautiful shots ! 



ksuromax said:


> BO Valebtine's Day clutch


----------



## lucidbabe

My first balenciaga 
2005 Ink Purse out for Sunday brunch


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Looks like BO had a fun, "Dream" trip with you~!
> 
> Beautiful shots !


yes, rode on all rides and even got some water splash and ice-cream fingertips - bravely withstool all!


----------



## StefaniJoy

dignatius said:


> My new-to-me Rouge Theatre City.  The first red bag that I don't feel awkward carrying.



She’s a beautiful red [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LostInBal

Well ladies have to leave for lunch I have paella, cava and home made apple cake. Oh finally my espresso!! Today just been inspecting some of my Bals and not much more


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BO Valebtine's Day clutch



This red beauty looks great with your outfit.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Not a bag, but it's the tiniest Bal that i can wear on my body  (PLEASE just focus on the ring & forget about my "chicken feet" hand"


I love this ring on your lovely hand (what chicken feet? none in sight)


----------



## Iamminda

lucidbabe said:


> View attachment 4051603
> 
> My first balenciaga
> 2005 Ink Purse out for Sunday brunch



This ink color is very pretty


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> I love all three of your coffee companions (always so drawn to your cute LC case).





ksuromax said:


> tres chic, Cherie!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This red beauty looks great with your outfit.


thanks, Sweetheart!


----------



## peacebabe

Aw ...... thanks for your sweet words 

I'm actually quite "famous" as a "chicken feet hand" among friends & family members . So happy that the photo didn't really show it  



Iamminda said:


> I love this ring on your lovely hand (what chicken feet? none in sight)


----------



## peacebabe

Toilet is the best place for MOD!!  
Rouge Safran Envelope Cross Body. 

@muchstuff, as requested. Sorry that it took so long


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Toilet is the best place for MOD!!
> Rouge Safran Envelope Cross Body.
> 
> @muchstuff, as requested. Sorry that it took so long



What a cute look, PB .  This red is very pretty.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Toilet is the best place for MOD!!
> Rouge Safran Envelope Cross Body.
> 
> @muchstuff, as requested. Sorry that it took so long


very cool clutch!


----------



## ksuromax

i am stuck to my Everyday Tote, she is so easy to wear!


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Toilet is the best place for MOD!!
> Rouge Safran Envelope Cross Body.
> 
> @muchstuff, as requested. Sorry that it took so long


Our dolly rocking her super envelope!!


----------



## MAGJES

peacebabe said:


> Toilet is the best place for MOD!!
> Rouge Safran Envelope Cross Body.
> 
> @muchstuff, as requested. Sorry that it took so long


That color really pops! Stunning!


----------



## MAGJES

ksuromax said:


> i am stuck to my Everyday Tote, she is so easy to wear!


I’ve been wanting to try this style. Looks like a great everyday practical bag!


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> I’ve been wanting to try this style. Looks like a great everyday practical bag!


she totally is! plus, price is very reasonable


----------



## LostInBal

Hallo meine lieben freunde, etwas beschwerde?


----------



## fayden

aalinne_72 said:


> Hallo meine lieben freunde, etwas beschwerde?


GORG!!!!


----------



## fayden

And here's mine....


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Toilet is the best place for MOD!!
> Rouge Safran Envelope Cross Body.
> 
> @muchstuff, as requested. Sorry that it took so long



Looks great!


----------



## Iamminda

fayden said:


> View attachment 4052780
> 
> 
> And here's mine....



So gorgeous especially with that charm.


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Hallo meine lieben freunde, etwas beschwerde?



This bag is gorgeous (even with your scary charm, lol, I get scared easily).


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i am stuck to my Everyday Tote, she is so easy to wear!



Great looking tote K.  Lovely color.


----------



## pzammie

On the train w my black Hip


----------



## LostInBal

fayden said:


> GORG!!!!


This one is nappa, so soft and silky


----------



## LostInBal

fayden said:


> View attachment 4052780
> 
> 
> And here's mine....


Gorgeous piece!!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> View attachment 4052780
> 
> 
> And here's mine....


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Hallo meine lieben freunde, etwas beschwerde?


OMG!!! Sehr gut!


----------



## MAGJES

aalinne_72 said:


> Hallo meine lieben freunde, etwas beschwerde?


Love that bag charm!!


----------



## MAGJES

fayden said:


> View attachment 4052780
> 
> 
> And here's mine....


Wow!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Great looking tote K.  Lovely color.


thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Toilet is the best place for MOD!!
> Rouge Safran Envelope Cross Body.
> 
> @muchstuff, as requested. Sorry that it took so long


Snap Snap Snap girl!!! You are OH SO FINE & SUPER LOVELY!!  This looks KILLER on you


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Hallo meine lieben freunde, etwas beschwerde?





aalinne_72 said:


> Hallo meine lieben freunde, etwas beschwerde?





fayden said:


> View attachment 4052780
> 
> 
> And here's mine....


Double WOWZERS...or HOLY COOKIES as some of our dearest lovelies @ksuromax  say!!


----------



## Kendie26

City joined me for a pedicure today Oh & i forgot to post this Mulberry Pink for @ksuromax yesterday as her new pink Lily inspired me to grab my clutch (think it’s called Clemmie clutch but i forget!)


----------



## Yuki85

ksuromax said:


> dreamy bag!



I was lucky to get it [emoji28]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> City joined me for a pedicure today Oh & i forgot to post this Mulberry Pink for @ksuromax yesterday as her new pink Lily inspired me to grab my clutch (think it’s called Clemmie clutch but i forget!)



So gorgeous (your delightfully wrinkly City and enchanting pink Lily)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> City joined me for a pedicure today Oh & i forgot to post this Mulberry Pink for @ksuromax yesterday as her new pink Lily inspired me to grab my clutch (think it’s called Clemmie clutch but i forget!)


mine is/looks to be of exactly the same colour, do you remember what is the official name of this pink?


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> City joined me for a pedicure today Oh & i forgot to post this Mulberry Pink for @ksuromax yesterday as her new pink Lily inspired me to grab my clutch (think it’s called Clemmie clutch but i forget!)


BIG  to this Black Beauty!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies   



Kendie26 said:


> Snap Snap Snap girl!!! You are OH SO FINE & SUPER LOVELY!!  This looks KILLER on you





Iamminda said:


> What a cute look, PB .  This red is very pretty.





ksuromax said:


> very cool clutch!





aalinne_72 said:


> Our dolly rocking her super envelope!!





MAGJES said:


> That color really pops! Stunning!





muchstuff said:


> Looks great!


----------



## peacebabe

Always  how you doll up your bags !! 



ksuromax said:


> i am stuck to my Everyday Tote, she is so easy to wear!


----------



## peacebabe

Almost bag twin here !!! Glad to see these rare FBF 



fayden said:


> View attachment 4052780
> 
> 
> And here's mine....





aalinne_72 said:


> Hallo meine lieben freunde, etwas beschwerde?


----------



## peacebabe

City !!! 

Please tell your "mama" not to stray away too much from the Bal family !!! 



Kendie26 said:


> City joined me for a pedicure today Oh & i forgot to post this Mulberry Pink for @ksuromax yesterday as her new pink Lily inspired me to grab my clutch (think it’s called Clemmie clutch but i forget!)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> City joined me for a pedicure today Oh & i forgot to post this Mulberry Pink for @ksuromax yesterday as her new pink Lily inspired me to grab my clutch (think it’s called Clemmie clutch but i forget!)


You already know how I feel about black City:s   but that pink little clutch is so pretty  I have nothing to use another clutch for but I still WANT it


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> So gorgeous (your delightfully wrinkly City and enchanting pink Lily)





ksuromax said:


> mine is/looks to be of exactly the same colour, do you remember what is the official name of this pink?





ksuromax said:


> BIG  to this Black Beauty!





peacebabe said:


> City !!!
> 
> Please tell your "mama" not to stray away too much from the Bal family !!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You already know how I feel about black City:s   but that pink little clutch is so pretty  I have nothing to use another clutch for but I still WANT it


Hello to the sweetest Bal gals ever!! Thanks kindly 
@ksuromax ~our bright pink color name by Mulberry is literally “Mulberry Pink!!” Pretty creative huh?! It was a wildly popular color years back but since I haven’t been following the “new” J Coco Mulberry I’m not sure if they are still doing anything w/ this color. @SomethingGoodCanWork ~ you can probably find something in Mulb Pink on pre-loved market! The color is truly 1 of THE prettiest colors I’ve ever seen of any brand/designer @peacebabe ~aw, I know, I know! Sadly my taste has changed thus straying away but I still have love for Bal bags & most especially BIG HUGE lovefor all of you AMAZING Bal members here


----------



## muggles

Wearing my vert sauge City today!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> View attachment 4053827
> 
> Wearing my vert sauge City today!


----------



## muggles

Thank you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muggles said:


> View attachment 4053827
> 
> Wearing my vert sauge City today!


Lovely Bal colour


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hello to the sweetest Bal gals ever!! Thanks kindly
> @ksuromax ~our bright pink color name by Mulberry is literally “Mulberry Pink!!” Pretty creative huh?! It was a wildly popular color years back but since I haven’t been following the “new” J Coco Mulberry I’m not sure if they are still doing anything w/ this color. @SomethingGoodCanWork ~ you can probably find something in Mulb Pink on pre-loved market! The color is truly 1 of THE prettiest colors I’ve ever seen of any brand/designer @peacebabe ~aw, I know, I know! Sadly my taste has changed thus straying away but I still have love for Bal bags & most especially BIG HUGE lovefor all of you AMAZING Bal members here


yes, indeed, uber 'creative'  
ok, so I'll stick to Mulberry Pink then  thanks, Hun!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Hallo meine lieben freunde, etwas beschwerde?



That charm & fbf are made for each other!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> View attachment 4052780
> 
> 
> And here's mine....



So beautiful, we are charm & bag twins


----------



## Phiomega

muggles said:


> Wearing my vert sauge City today!



Beautiful color.... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

The one that started my love for Bal... small ME city in chocolate brown (don’t know the official name)... it is too small for my week day needs so I don’t use it too often - she is out today for my weekend running errands and lunch with my son!


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> City joined me for a pedicure today Oh & i forgot to post this Mulberry Pink for @ksuromax yesterday as her new pink Lily inspired me to grab my clutch (think it’s called Clemmie clutch but i forget!)



Awesome Bal @Kendie26, I'm sooo jelly 



muggles said:


> View attachment 4053827
> 
> Wearing my vert sauge City today!



It's great to see a great and beautiful oldie again


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4057877
> 
> 
> The one that started my love for Bal... small ME city in chocolate brown (don’t know the official name)... it is too small for my week day needs so I don’t use it too often - she is out today for my weekend running errands and lunch with my son!


So pretty PhiomegaI’m thinking it might (?) be color name “Charbon”...at least it looks like that on my screen. I have a Charbon Sunday tote (that I sadly never use much as I love the color) & it looks like your color


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4057877
> 
> 
> The one that started my love for Bal... small ME city in chocolate brown (don’t know the official name)... it is too small for my week day needs so I don’t use it too often - she is out today for my weekend running errands and lunch with my son!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4057877
> 
> 
> The one that started my love for Bal... small ME city in chocolate brown (don’t know the official name)... it is too small for my week day needs so I don’t use it too often - she is out today for my weekend running errands and lunch with my son!



This is so gorgeous! Definitely a beautiful brown [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4057877
> 
> 
> The one that started my love for Bal... small ME city in chocolate brown (don’t know the official name)... it is too small for my week day needs so I don’t use it too often - she is out today for my weekend running errands and lunch with my son!



This is so pretty with the rich chocolate brown leather and pretty ME detailing.


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> So pretty PhiomegaI’m thinking it might (?) be color name “Charbon”...at least it looks like that on my screen. I have a Charbon Sunday tote (that I sadly never use much as I love the color) & it looks like your color



I think it maybe indeed Charbon - just googled the color. Thanks for the hint!



ksuromax said:


>





StefaniJoy said:


> This is so gorgeous! Definitely a beautiful brown [emoji173]️





Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty with the rich chocolate brown leather and pretty ME detailing.



Thank you all! It was indeed the chocolate brown and the gold ME that won my heart back then... I remembered wondering if ‘Bal is still in’ (this was slightly before Demna Gvasalia) but then thinking ‘screw it, I love the bag!’...


----------



## english_girl_900

My (not really all that) black city was my shopping companion today


----------



## Storm702

Took my Lagon City out on this beautiful day!


----------



## Storm702

In the "Club" today!


----------



## Iamminda

Storm702 said:


> In the "Club" today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063896



Pretty!  I really like the Club bag — this is only the second time I have seen one posted.


----------



## Storm702

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  I really like the Club bag — this is only the second time I have seen one posted.


I do too... it's about half the size of the Day, so it's a good size


----------



## Isaberura

This baby! I finally got my ME city S black and shw, so chic and edgy!  [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Iamminda

Isaberura said:


> This baby! I finally got my ME city S black and shw, so chic and edgy!  [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064221



I love your bag — it is just the absolute perfect combo of everything/size/hardware, etc.  Enjoy,


----------



## Isaberura

Iamminda said:


> I love your bag — it is just the absolute perfect combo of everything/size/hardware, etc.  Enjoy,


Thank you [emoji173]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Isaberura said:


> This baby! I finally got my ME city S black and shw, so chic and edgy!  [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064221


Congratulations! That's a gorgeous little Bal


----------



## Isaberura

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations! That's a gorgeous little Bal


Thank you [emoji173]


----------



## StefaniJoy

Isaberura said:


> This baby! I finally got my ME city S black and shw, so chic and edgy!  [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064221



Amazing bag!! Enjoy! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## viewwing

Storm702 said:


> Took my Lagon City out on this beautiful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060624


Ohhh...that leather! Yummy!


----------



## Pessie

My Day bag


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> My Day bag
> View attachment 4066672


Love!


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> My Day bag
> View attachment 4066672


Leather on this baby looks butter soft/fine! Love it dearest Pessie


----------



## Phiomega

Pessie said:


> My Day bag



[emoji7][emoji76][emoji7] I wish they still make this!


----------



## Pessie

Kendie26 said:


> Leather on this baby looks butter soft/fine! Love it dearest Pessie


Thank you! 


Phiomega said:


> [emoji7][emoji76][emoji7] I wish they still make this!


Yes, me too!


----------



## Isaberura

StefaniJoy said:


> Amazing bag!! Enjoy! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Pessie said:


> My Day bag
> View attachment 4066672



This black/silver combo is lovely.


----------



## awayfromblue

My 2009 Tempete Day


----------



## Kendie26

qwerty234 said:


> My 2009 Tempete Day
> View attachment 4068588


So pretty (you & bag) I had a Tempete City years ago & I probably undervalued the beauty of its color


----------



## ksuromax

qwerty234 said:


> My 2009 Tempete Day
> View attachment 4068588


such an easy, relaxed look!


----------



## ksuromax

BO Valentine's clutch is carrying home a new loot!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Another preloved 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 with me at the doc's office ... got her few months ago at a very low price


----------



## ksuromax

Magayon_ako said:


> Another preloved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me at the doc's office ... got her few months ago at a very low price


Gorgeous!


----------



## Magayon_ako

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Bal Love clutch on a Love chair


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bal Love clutch on a Love chair



This is the best picture of the day!!!  Love it,


----------



## Iamminda

Magayon_ako said:


> Another preloved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me at the doc's office ... got her few months ago at a very low price


Pretty.  Is this Cumin?  Keep them (your new bags) coming please .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is the best picture of the day!!!  Love it,


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Thank you


Forgot to add:  when can we please see your new goodie?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Bal Love clutch on a Love chair



How cute is this!!  She is home lolz


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> BO Valentine's clutch is carrying home a new loot!



Love everything you are wearing here!!  Ooooh.....and a new Hermes purchase too


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Forgot to add:  when can we please see your new goodie?


Here you go: 
1) Hermes petit scarf Savana Dance  


2) BV bag charm/keyring for the Year of Dog


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> How cute is this!!  She is home lolz


Yes, totally!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Here you go:
> 1) Hermes petit scarf Savana Dance
> View attachment 4072635
> 
> 2) BV bag charm/keyring for the Year of Dog
> View attachment 4072637



Thanks for satisfying my curiousity with these two lovely reveals.  Another beautiful scarf for your collection (are you sure your massive closet is big enough?  Lol).  And that dog charm is the cutest thing (I absolutely love how they did the dog using the weave pattern/style).  Congrats and enjoy K.


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely shot! Complimenting each other so well 



ksuromax said:


> Bal Love clutch on a Love chair


----------



## peacebabe

Love the doggy !!! 

BTW, do you have dog at home ??



ksuromax said:


> Here you go:
> 1) Hermes petit scarf Savana Dance
> View attachment 4072635
> 
> 2) BV bag charm/keyring for the Year of Dog
> View attachment 4072637


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Love the doggy !!!
> 
> BTW, do you have dog at home ??


not any longer, but she will be always in my heart


----------



## Antigone

With my Hip having some brazilian bbq tonight.

I swear I should only buy Hip! It’s all I wear!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Antigone said:


> With my Hip having some brazilian bbq tonight.
> 
> I swear I should only buy Hip! It’s all I wear!


Love the Hip!  Funny I don't own one yet. Guess I love the City more


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Antigone said:


> With my Hip having some brazilian bbq tonight.
> 
> I swear I should only buy Hip! It’s all I wear!



Brazillian bbq sounds totally delicious!!!   And yes, the Hip is a convenient size especially for going out to dinner


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love the Hip!  Funny I don't own one yet. Guess I love the City more



I have 8 Cities and use 0! I have 1 Hip and I use it all the time.


----------



## Antigone

jeanstohandbags said:


> Brazillian bbq sounds totally delicious!!!   And yes, the Hip is a convenient size especially for going out to dinner



I’m bursting.


----------



## peacebabe

I  brazilian bbq !!! Now i want some !! 



Antigone said:


> With my Hip having some brazilian bbq tonight.
> 
> I swear I should only buy Hip! It’s all I wear!


----------



## peacebabe

This sounds so interesting ..... i wonder what if you have 8 Hips & 1 City 



Antigone said:


> I have 8 Cities and use 0! I have 1 Hip and I use it all the time.


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> I  brazilian bbq !!! Now i want some !!



I think I ate my week’s worth of meat!


----------



## Antigone

Trying an outfit pic


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> This sounds so interesting ..... i wonder what if you have 8 Hips & 1 City



I’ll be very happy.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bal Love clutch on a Love chair


You know i adore the clutch but where oh where is the chair from?!!! Yours?


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Here you go:
> 1) Hermes petit scarf Savana Dance
> View attachment 4072635
> 
> 2) BV bag charm/keyring for the Year of Dog
> View attachment 4072637


Both are very pretty!  I’m laughing at @Iamminda comment (are you sure will fit in your ‘massive’ closet?!) Did BV also have a cat charm like this one? (Since you have kitty)


----------



## Lanier

2003 black first! I love the longer strap.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You know i adore the clutch but where oh where is the chair from?!!! Yours?


Dubai Harvey Nichols


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Both are very pretty!  I’m laughing at @Iamminda comment (are you sure will fit in your ‘massive’ closet?!) Did BV also have a cat charm like this one? (Since you have kitty)


they did, and butterflies, and bears, too, but i was longing for a dog since the day i saw it online


----------



## Iamminda

Lanier said:


> 2003 black first! I love the longer strap.



Gosh I love this bag with the long strap (wish my 06 had the long strap too).


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Lanier said:


> 2003 black first! I love the longer strap.


Gorgeous! I like the First so much more with a longer strap.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Lanier said:


> 2003 black first! I love the longer strap.



Absolutely gorgeous - looks totally perfect on you, the condition of this oldie looks amazing & and yes the long strap is just fabulous!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> they did, and butterflies, and bears, too, but i was longing for a dog since the day i saw it online


I’m thinking you might need the kitty charm next then (must “represent” your sweet real life kitty)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I’m thinking you might need the kitty charm next then (must “represent” your sweet real life kitty)


i have enough of them (and their hair!!) in my real life!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> i have enough of them (and their hair!!) in my real life!!



Totally adorable!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> i have enough of them (and their hair!!) in my real life!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i have enough of them (and their hair!!) in my real life!!


HahaI hear you! Yours are precious. We just “inherited” another kitty ourselves! He’s been hanging out in our gardens since Februarybut he seems to like having his pic taken  even though he looks grumpy in the first pic!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> HahaI hear you! Yours are precious. We just “inherited” another kitty ourselves! He’s been hanging out in our gardens since Februarybut he seems to like having his pic taken  even though he looks grumpy in the first pic!


  Isn't it amazing how cats just decide to adopt a human?!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Isn't it amazing how cats just decide to adopt a human?!


Haha, yes indeedy! Do you have same experience dearest?


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> HahaI hear you! Yours are precious. We just “inherited” another kitty ourselves! He’s been hanging out in our gardens since Februarybut he seems to like having his pic taken  even though he looks grumpy in the first pic!


Oh, he looks regal!!! Very handsome boy


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Isn't it amazing how cats just decide to adopt a human?!


And what annoys me most is that they never stop trying to train the human


----------



## peacebabe

So lovely !!! . Are they "husband & wife" ?? 




ksuromax said:


> i have enough of them (and their hair!!) in my real life!!


----------



## peacebabe

He looked grumpy indeed 



Kendie26 said:


> HahaI hear you! Yours are precious. We just “inherited” another kitty ourselves! He’s been hanging out in our gardens since Februarybut he seems to like having his pic taken  even though he looks grumpy in the first pic!


----------



## peacebabe

This is really interesting..... Care to share why ?? I never have cat, only dogs 



ksuromax said:


> And what annoys me most is that they never stop trying to train the human


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> So lovely !!! . Are they "husband & wife" ??


nope, both are males, but both are 'done' so.... step-brothers?...


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> This is really interesting..... Care to share why ?? I never have cat, only dogs


with the dog it's pretty easy, you show them, tell  off a few times for failing, then apraise for complying, and deal is done - the dog will always do it the way you trained to get again the appraisal. Cats? Never! no matter how many times you tell them off for sitting on the table, as soon as you turn away - it will be sitting right there again!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 4074981


 at your cat explainations to @peacebabe ...all so true!! THIS Bal (& your outremer First) are easily my 2 faves of yours.....Super STUNNING!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Haha, yes indeedy! Do you have same experience dearest?


Yes, I do! Almost all cats we had when I was growing up, adopted us. One was only a very tiny kitten who'd lost his mom, we think, and we carried him back to a barn close by where we knew he and his mom had lived, a hundred times but he kept coming back right away. Finally my mom couldn't stand it anymore and took him in. He knew it was just a matter of wearing her out  They know when they have a live one  

I love cats but I'm definitely a dog person first.


----------



## fayden

Teal city 05 with me to work today. Found my old Rogue pod to go with!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes, I do! Almost all cats we had when I was growing up, adopted us. One was only a very tiny kitten who'd lost his mom, we think, and we carried him back to a barn close by where we knew he and his mom had lived, a hundred times but he kept coming back right away. Finally my mom couldn't stand it anymore and took him in. He knew it was just a matter of wearing her out  They know when they have a live one
> 
> I love cats but I'm definitely a dog person first.


Bravo! I love it. Animal instincts rule. They’ve all been lucky to have/find you!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I love cats but I'm definitely a dog person first.


so am i! 
i love cats, but i am absolutely crazy for the dogs! the bigger, the better!  
losing mine after 10 years of being together was too traumatizing, and i doubt i will ever go over it to get another dog, thus, we have cats


----------



## Magayon_ako

Not mine but my friend's ... Bal private sale - The Shops @ Crystals, LV . .. she got this for $1,500++ ... Blackout City ... good thing i was able to restrain myself, i'm ok seeing one IRL


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> so am i!
> i love cats, but i am absolutely crazy for the dogs! the bigger, the better!
> losing mine after 10 years of being together was too traumatizing, and i doubt i will ever go over it to get another dog, thus, we have cats


I know exactly what you are talking about  Some years ago I lost my beloved dog who'd been with me for over 13 years. Just to have a big dog like that for so long was a huge blessing but still, I was so heartbroken finally my husband had to take me on a trip away from home to another country for over a week. I just could not stop crying. It was like my dog was one of the suns in my universe and when he went out that space became so dark and empty I couldn't bare it.

We also had lots of dogs when I grew up but I don't know that I would ever have a dog again. It was really hard taking care of my first baby and my aging dog at the same time. My kids would at least have to be older so I would have time and energy to do all the daily training that is necessary with a puppy and young dog.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about  Some years ago I lost my beloved dog who'd been with me for over 13 years. Just to have a big dog like that for so long was a huge blessing but still, I was so heartbroken finally my husband had to take me on a trip away from home to another country for over a week. I just could not stop crying. It was like my dog was one of the suns in my universe and when he went out that space became so dark and empty I couldn't bare it.
> 
> We also had lots of dogs when I grew up but I don't know that I would ever have a dog again. It was really hard taking care of my first baby and my aging dog at the same time. My kids would at least have to be older so I would have time and energy to do all the daily training that is necessary with a puppy and young dog.


----------



## peacebabe

Ah .... I see ...... I always heard that cats are more "snobbish" & not affectionate like dog. I have 2 doggies, already 8 years old. I know i may be crazy, but whenever i think of the day they will be gone...... always tear me up ........ 



ksuromax said:


> with the dog it's pretty easy, you show them, tell  off a few times for failing, then apraise for complying, and deal is done - the dog will always do it the way you trained to get again the appraisal. Cats? Never! no matter how many times you tell them off for sitting on the table, as soon as you turn away - it will be sitting right there again!


----------



## peacebabe

U are so opposite of me ! For me, the smaller the better . I love it as i'm able to carrying them around and "control" them .
That's what i heard from most ex dogs owners, they all can't bear to go through that traumatizing period again. .... 



ksuromax said:


> so am i!
> i love cats, but i am absolutely crazy for the dogs! the bigger, the better!
> losing mine after 10 years of being together was too traumatizing, and i doubt i will ever go over it to get another dog, thus, we have cats


----------



## peacebabe

I can totally understand how you felt ....... i already get all teary when i imagine mine's gone ........  

But i do think that dogs make real good companion, especially when all kids grown up, you still have "someone to play with"



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about  Some years ago I lost my beloved dog who'd been with me for over 13 years. Just to have a big dog like that for so long was a huge blessing but still, I was so heartbroken finally my husband had to take me on a trip away from home to another country for over a week. I just could not stop crying. It was like my dog was one of the suns in my universe and when he went out that space became so dark and empty I couldn't bare it.
> 
> We also had lots of dogs when I grew up but I don't know that I would ever have a dog again. It was really hard taking care of my first baby and my aging dog at the same time. My kids would at least have to be older so I would have time and energy to do all the daily training that is necessary with a puppy and young dog.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> U are so opposite of me ! For me, the smaller the better . I love it as i'm able to carrying them around and "control" them .
> That's what i heard from most ex dogs owners, they all can't bear to go through that traumatizing period again. ....


i didn't say i didn't carry my 30 kg alsatian...  
she was my 'baby' and i carried her if needed


----------



## ksuromax

again City


----------



## peacebabe

Chic & cool !!



ksuromax said:


> again City





ksuromax said:


> i didn't say i didn't carry my 30 kg alsatian...
> she was my 'baby' and i carried her if needed


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> again City



again Pretty


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> again Pretty


----------



## AnnZ

Lanier said:


> 2003 black first! I love the longer strap.



Love!  I’m a sucker for a long strap option on a satchel too.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> again City



Absolutely gorgeous, all of it!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> i didn't say i didn't carry my 30 kg alsatian...
> she was my 'baby' and i carried her if needed



I absolutely love alsations, I would love to have one someday.  My dog is 55kg, so carrying him is out of the question, I think he could carry me though


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> I absolutely love alsations, I would love to have one someday.  My dog is 55kg, so carrying him is out of the question, I think he could carry me though


hahaha  
maybe, in the coach?


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, all of it!!!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

i can't put it down!  today a Bal bracelet as well


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> i can't put it down!  today a Bal bracelet as well


----------



## fayden

Still can't believe I managed to score this Turquoise 2004 in such amazing condition! Such a great color for spring and summer.


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Still can't believe I managed to score this Turquoise 2004 in such amazing condition! Such a great color for spring and summer.
> 
> View attachment 4077368


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

fayden said:


> Still can't believe I managed to score this Turquoise 2004 in such amazing condition! Such a great color for spring and summer.
> 
> View attachment 4077368


 

ETA: Ha ha, just saw your post, ksuro. Great minds think almost alike and all that


----------



## StefaniJoy

fayden said:


> Still can't believe I managed to score this Turquoise 2004 in such amazing condition! Such a great color for spring and summer.
> 
> View attachment 4077368



Wow! Very beautiful! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Still can't believe I managed to score this Turquoise 2004 in such amazing condition! Such a great color for spring and summer.
> 
> View attachment 4077368



OMG totally gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> i can't put it down!  today a Bal bracelet as well



Styled to perfection - bag...charm...scarf...wow!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i can't put it down!  today a Bal bracelet as well


Oh my goodness, that scarf is just stunning.


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Styled to perfection - bag...charm...scarf...wow!





Dextersmom said:


> Oh my goodness, that scarf is just stunning.


 Thank you, Lovelies!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> ETA: Ha ha, just saw your post, ksuro. Great minds think almost alike and all that


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


>


I used the same two smileys as you, it looked like I copied you right off so I changed one


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I used the same two smileys as you, it looked like I copied you right off so I changed one


 gotcha


----------



## Kendie26

fayden said:


> Still can't believe I managed to score this Turquoise 2004 in such amazing condition! Such a great color for spring and summer.
> 
> View attachment 4077368


Such a beautiful unique/rare color Fayden!


----------



## Phiomega

fayden said:


> Still can't believe I managed to score this Turquoise 2004 in such amazing condition! Such a great color for spring and summer.



Lovely spring pastel! Congrats!


----------



## peacebabe

Quick selfie in the toilet with Papier


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Quick selfie in the toilet with Papier


Love the Papier mini me and you look fabulous even in a quick toilet selfie


----------



## pzammie

My Black Hip!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

pzammie said:


> My Black Hip!
> View attachment 4079051


Love the bag and your outfit


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> My Black Hip!
> View attachment 4079051


stunning look and view!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Quick selfie in the toilet with Papier


Ok you know I LOVE your bag....but OMG I’m so dying laughing at “in the toilet”  YOU ROCK PEACE!


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> My Black Hip!
> View attachment 4079051


 Totally my #1 favorite pic EVER of the Hip....AMAZING!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

pzammie said:


> My Black Hip!
> View attachment 4079051



LOVE this pic!!!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Quick selfie in the toilet with Papier



Always so cute peacebabe — great selfie!!


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> My Black Hip!
> View attachment 4079051


Love this bag on you!!


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> My Black Hip!
> View attachment 4079051



What a great picture — I always like your outfits with your bags.


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you sweeties !!! When i read back my post again, it lead me to misread it as "toilet paper" !!!  



Iamminda said:


> Always so cute peacebabe — great selfie!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love the Papier mini me and you look fabulous even in a quick toilet selfie





Kendie26 said:


> Ok you know I LOVE your bag....but OMG I’m so dying laughing at “in the toilet”  YOU ROCK PEACE!


----------



## peacebabe

Beautiful view, and that crowning glory of yours .......  



pzammie said:


> My Black Hip!
> View attachment 4079051


----------



## fxvanleeuwen

I am wearing my new to me the black kraft 2012


----------



## cdatgal




----------



## Phiomega

Bleu Prusse is out today!!! Really love the color, the leather, and the silver hardware... perfect blue to beat the Monday blues!


----------



## juliecuddleP2u

fayden said:


> Teal city 05 with me to work today. Found my old Rogue pod to go with!
> View attachment 4075141
> View attachment 4075142


it look gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4081461
> 
> Bleu Prusse is out today!!! Really love the color, the leather, and the silver hardware... perfect blue to beat the Monday blues!



I love this blue especially with the silver hardware.


----------



## peacebabe

What a rare bag to see it here ! Looks good on you 



fxvanleeuwen said:


> I am wearing my new to me the black kraft 2012
> 
> View attachment 4080932


----------



## ksuromax

City


----------



## StefaniJoy

ksuromax said:


> City



Your Iridescent ME is really special! It looks awesome on you. So unique [emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## ksuromax

StefaniJoy said:


> Your Iridescent ME is really special! It looks awesome on you. So unique [emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


Thank you kindly!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> City



This lovely never ceases to impress!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> This lovely never ceases to impress!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> City



I agree with jeanstohandbags,  this gorgeous bag takes my breath away each time — that rainbow hardware


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I agree with jeanstohandbags,  this gorgeous bag takes my breath away each time — that rainbow hardware


thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> I love this blue especially with the silver hardware.



Thank you! The silver hardware makes the blue really pops indeed!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> City



My favorite of your Bals! [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]


----------



## ksuromax

Again her


----------



## fayden

I can't get enough of my RT first.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> I can't get enough of my RT first.
> View attachment 4082779



It's just so beautiful, I can't get over how amazing the condition is.....love your adorable little owl charm too!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> I can't get enough of my RT first.
> View attachment 4082779


Treat for the eyes!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

fayden said:


> I can't get enough of my RT first.
> View attachment 4082779


And neither can we! It's an amazing red


----------



## StefaniJoy

fayden said:


> I can't get enough of my RT first.
> View attachment 4082779



Gorgeous Red! I’m sure it’s hard to stop staring at her [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Mini Papier A4


----------



## pzammie

[emoji7]beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Mini Papier A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083253



Such a pretty bag and dress K .


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Mini Papier A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083253



This one is so adorable!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Mini Papier A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083253


i'll never get tired of seeing her!  
and what a lovely dress!


----------



## peacebabe

Such a lovely bag !!! You should carry her through this summer !! 



Kendie26 said:


> Mini Papier A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083253


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Mini Papier A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083253


Lovely combination of bag and dress


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty bag and dress K .





jeanstohandbags said:


> This one is so adorable!





ksuromax said:


> i'll never get tired of seeing her!
> and what a lovely dress!





peacebabe said:


> Such a lovely bag !!! You should carry her through this summer !!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely combination of bag and dress


Sweetest thanks to all of you, my Bal pals in action! I do have a very special fondness for this mini Papier. And I will TRY to not post too many pics of that dress& make you sick of it. I wear it WAY too much in hot weather because it’s so lightweight & feels like I’m wearing nothing (which is a VERY scary thought!)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Again her


I love your “2 day technique” (when you use bag 2 days consecutively) & should start doing this....sure would make things easier!


----------



## Kendie26

fayden said:


> I can't get enough of my RT first.
> View attachment 4082779


Perfect shot to capture the sheer beauty of RT color Fayden!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I love your “2 day technique” (when you use bag 2 days consecutively) & should start doing this....sure would make things easier!


actually more than 2, but i avoid posting the same bag more than twice in a row, don't want to make all my Bal pals sick of my pics 
here's day 3 (today)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> actually more than 2, but i avoid posting the same bag more than twice in a row, don't want to make all my Bal pals sick of my pics
> here's day 3 (today)


Sick of your pics?! Never! I don't do "personal" mod pics but I really do appreciate those of you here who do and make the forum much more "real" in that way.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> actually more than 2, but i avoid posting the same bag more than twice in a row, don't want to make all my Bal pals sick of my pics
> here's day 3 (today)


+1 on what SGCW said — we can never get tired of your beautiful pics.  We are a fan of you and your bags .   Please keep them coming (“Day 100” sounds good doesn’t it?).  Btw, I absolutely adore this bag (that hardware is so stunning)


----------



## mmajolica

Snap of my work bag (aka. the Everyday Tote) before heading off to said work. The leather has softened so nicely I can't stop myself from touching it like a weirdo lol.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Sick of your pics?! Never! I don't do "personal" mod pics but I really do appreciate those of you here who do and make the forum much more "real" in that way.





Iamminda said:


> +1 on what SGCW said — we can never get tired of your beautiful pics.  We are a fan of you and your bags .   Please keep them coming (“Day 100” sounds good doesn’t it?).  Btw, I absolutely adore this bag (that hardware is so stunning)


you're spoiling me with your kind compliments!  thank you dearly!


----------



## ksuromax

mmajolica said:


> Snap of my work bag (aka. the Everyday Tote) before heading off to said work. The leather has softened so nicely I can't stop myself from touching it like a weirdo lol.
> 
> View attachment 4083890


leather on these totes is absolutely dreamy!! your black looks so cool!!!


----------



## mmajolica

ksuromax said:


> leather on these totes is absolutely dreamy!! your black looks so cool!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Phiomega

mmajolica said:


> Snap of my work bag (aka. the Everyday Tote) before heading off to said work. The leather has softened so nicely I can't stop myself from touching it like a weirdo lol.



Very nice! And I also like the your dark fairy tale  charm - from Coach right?


----------



## peacebabe

The iridescent hardware is really making me . Since i can't get it in Balenciaga, i'm cheating by looking at the Rebecca Minkoff Julian Backpack in iridescent hardware! 



ksuromax said:


> actually more than 2, but i avoid posting the same bag more than twice in a row, don't want to make all my Bal pals sick of my pics
> here's day 3 (today)


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> The iridescent hardware is really making me . Since i can't get it in Balenciaga, i'm cheating by looking at the Rebecca Minkoff Julian Backpack in iridescent hardware!


thank you, babe!  
AW did this hw on Rocco as well, they are probably a tad easier to find


----------



## Iamminda

mmajolica said:


> Snap of my work bag (aka. the Everyday Tote) before heading off to said work. The leather has softened so nicely I can't stop myself from touching it like a weirdo lol.
> 
> View attachment 4083890



This is a beautiful tote.


----------



## ksuromax

Papier, in the biggest possible size A3, can accommodate all and some more!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Papier, in the biggest possible size A3, can accommodate all and some more!



This looks fantastic, and love the colour too!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> This looks fantastic, and love the colour too!


thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Papier, in the biggest possible size A3, can accommodate all and some more!



This color looks great on you —especially with your outfit.  (I don’t remember this bag of yours)


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This color looks great on you —especially with your outfit.  (I don’t remember this bag of yours)


 thanks, Sweetheart! 
(my closet is bottomless, remember?)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> thank you, babe!
> AW did this hw on Rocco as well, they are probably a tad easier to find



AW did this HW on several of his own bags before he joined Bal. I  had a Rockie and a mini Marti backpack with the iridescent HW. I’ll try to dig up some pics!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> thanks, Sweetheart!
> (my closet is bottomless, remember?)



I like your color mix and I believe that your closet is bottomless.... [emoji1303]


----------



## Phiomega

Proving that red is the New Black - it even goes with green! (My inner, aspiring fashion blogger soul peeking out...)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> thank you, babe!
> AW did this hw on Rocco as well, they are probably a tad easier to find





peacebabe said:


> The iridescent hardware is really making me . Since i can't get it in Balenciaga, i'm cheating by looking at the Rebecca Minkoff Julian Backpack in iridescent hardware!



Here's a couple of pix, @peacebabe  if you're serious about a backpack, the mini marti has super soft leather (the regular size is truly backpack, it's really too big for an everyday bag). Quality's better than Minkoff too IMHO. First pic is the Rockie's studs, the rest are the mini marti...


----------



## mmajolica

Iamminda said:


> This is a beautiful tote.


It is! I hope to see more people with it


----------



## peacebabe

Oh great !!! Im more keen on Backpack !



muchstuff said:


> AW did this HW on several of his own bags before he joined Bal. I  had a Rockie and a mini Marti backpack with the iridescent HW. I’ll try to dig up some pics!


----------



## peacebabe

Papier !!! You need to add more Papier into your "bottomless Closet" !!! 



ksuromax said:


> Papier, in the biggest possible size A3, can accommodate all and some more!


----------



## peacebabe

Here she is !!! 

So the mini marti is not a backpack but sling back??



muchstuff said:


> Here's a couple of pix, @peacebabe  if you're serious about a backpack, the mini marti has super soft leather (the regular size is truly backpack, it's really too big for an everyday bag). Quality's better than Minkoff too IMHO. First pic is the Rockie's studs, the rest are the mini marti...
> View attachment 4085491
> View attachment 4085492
> View attachment 4085493
> View attachment 4085494


----------



## peacebabe

Just googled. It's a convertible type which is cool!!!

But it's a shame that not all hardwares are iridescent, the zippers are not ...... so when bag is closed up, still look pretty plain. 









muchstuff said:


> Here's a couple of pix, @peacebabe  if you're serious about a backpack, the mini marti has super soft leather (the regular size is truly backpack, it's really too big for an everyday bag). Quality's better than Minkoff too IMHO. First pic is the Rockie's studs, the rest are the mini marti...
> View attachment 4085491
> View attachment 4085492
> View attachment 4085493
> View attachment 4085494


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Just googled. It's a convertible type which is cool!!!
> 
> But it's a shame that not all hardwares are iridescent, the zippers are not ...... so when bag is closed up, still look pretty plain.


i believe that's why they didn't make a front pocket on my City, coz they had no zippers, and City with iridescent hw is the only City without a front pocket (but it does not bother me)


----------



## peacebabe

Now then i noticed your City is without zipper !!! So the City main compartment zipper is silver??

RM do have iridescent zipper! It's so beautiful !!! Im trying to find one in black instead








ksuromax said:


> i believe that's why they didn't make a front pocket on my City, coz they had no zippers, and City with iridescent hw is the only City without a front pocket (but it does not bother me)


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Now then i noticed your City is without zipper !!! So the City main compartment zipper is silver??
> 
> RM do have iridescent zipper! It's so beautiful !!! Im trying to find one in black instead


lol  you didn't notice that earlier?? 
yep, my City has no front pocket, but it's not a problem as i don't use it anyway. 
On my other bags i keep the mirror there, that's it. 
the top zipper teeth are dark tone metal, not gunmetal, but not silver either. 
Only the small ring where the tassel is looped is iridescent


----------



## ksuromax

@peacebabe i found in old pics a shot where zipper is visible, see? it's just metallic grey
and if you peer well you'll see that the pull ring is shiny


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Just googled. It's a convertible type which is cool!!!
> 
> But it's a shame that not all hardwares are iridescent, the zippers are not ...... so when bag is closed up, still look pretty plain.


True. Most of the iridescent HW is under the flap or on the back where the straps connect if you're wearing it as a back pack.


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks K !!! 



ksuromax said:


> @peacebabe i found in old pics a shot where zipper is visible, see? it's just metallic grey
> and if you peer well you'll see that the pull ring is shiny


----------



## ksuromax

i believe Demna would approve my look today  
Calf City and Coq bracelet


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i believe Demna would approve my look today
> Calf City and Coq bracelet


Pretty look.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i believe Demna would approve my look today
> Calf City and Coq bracelet



Love your shirt and how you are wearing it.  And also loving your beautiful bag and accessories.  Definitely a TPF-approved look


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love your shirt and how you are wearing it.  And also loving your beautiful bag and accessories.  Definitely a TPF-approved look


thank you, this is H&M shirt, but it's 100% take on Balenciaga, as Demna was on the stripy roll  and many shirts in the last collection looked very similar
i got one in light blue as well


----------



## peacebabe

i approved !!! . Love your sporty look K 



ksuromax said:


> i believe Demna would approve my look today
> Calf City and Coq bracelet


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> i approved !!! . Love your sporty look K


thanks, peace!


----------



## ksuromax

Valentine's day BO clutch


----------



## DutchGirl007




----------



## Iamminda

I have adored this bag ever since I saw a picture of Gisele with it.  So whenever I carry this bag, I am not Iamminda—I am Gisele, sashaying down the grocery store aisle etc (lol).   

Have a great week, my Bal friends


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> I have adored this bag ever since I saw a picture of Gisele with it.  So whenever I carry this bag, I am not Iamminda—I am Gisele, sashaying down the grocery store aisle etc (lol).
> 
> Have a great week, my Bal friends


One thing I admire about Gisele is that she manages to look gorgeous in a totally natural way. She probably isn't make-up free but it often looks like it.

I'm sure you looked very Gisely sashaying down the grocery store aisle with your fab First I often also feel like a "better" more fab me wearing my Bals


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> One thing I admire about Gisele is that she manages to look gorgeous in a totally natural way. She probably isn't make-up free but it often looks like it.
> 
> I'm sure you looked very Gisely sashaying down the grocery store aisle with your fab First I often also feel like a "better" more fab me wearing my Bals



Thanks  — I love your word “Gisely” (I wish I am semi-Gisely, lol).  I agree that carrying a nice handbag elevates my outfit (as much as hoodies and jeans can be elevated)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Thanks  — I love your word “Gisely” (I wish I am semi-Gisely, lol).  I agree that carrying a nice handbag elevates my outfit (as much as hoodies and jeans can be elevated)


Then you _are_ Gisely because in the pics of her that I've seen that are not fashion/red carpet pics she seems to have a really "less is more" style, casual with maybe one detail adding flare, like a Bal. I think she's got great style btw.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I have adored this bag ever since I saw a picture of Gisele with it.  So whenever I carry this bag, I am not Iamminda—I am Gisele, sashaying down the grocery store aisle etc (lol).
> 
> Have a great week, my Bal friends


Well my dearest Gisele (not iamminda)....i am totally imagining you sashaying down the grocery store aisle.....CLEARLY this is on your shoulder  & NOT in the grocery cart (as I recall your comment on this....in fact I had a good laugh w/ myself the last time I went grocery shopping. Luckily I had a crossbody w/ me so NO bag IN the cart This is a BEAUTIFUL pic of your First & I love the Charm too


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I have adored this bag ever since I saw a picture of Gisele with it.  So whenever I carry this bag, I am not Iamminda—I am Gisele, sashaying down the grocery store aisle etc (lol).
> 
> Have a great week, my Bal friends


stunner!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly my Bal-pals.   And Kendie, why yes of course the bag would be on my shoulder (lol) — I shudder at the thought of putting my groceries in the cart (yuck!!  yes, I am a strange one )



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Then you _are_ Gisely because in the pics of her that I've seen that are not fashion/red carpet pics she seems to have a really "less is more" style, casual with maybe one detail adding flare, like a Bal. I think she's got great style btw.





Kendie26 said:


> Well my dearest Gisele (not iamminda)....i am totally imagining you sashaying down the grocery store aisle.....CLEARLY this is on your shoulder  & NOT in the grocery cart (as I recall your comment on this....in fact I had a good laugh w/ myself the last time I went grocery shopping. Luckily I had a crossbody w/ me so NO bag IN the cart This is a BEAUTIFUL pic of your First & I love the Charm too





ksuromax said:


> stunner!


----------



## DutchGirl007

My 2016 Gris City.  First use since bought her on Capri in April.  I got so lucky to find her at a sale price... [emoji173]️ love her


----------



## chowlover2

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 4089235
> View attachment 4089236


What color blue is this? It is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I have adored this bag ever since I saw a picture of Gisele with it.  So whenever I carry this bag, I am not Iamminda—I am Gisele, sashaying down the grocery store aisle etc (lol).
> 
> Have a great week, my Bal friends


Gorgeous beauty, my lovely friend Gisele.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous beauty, my lovely friend Gisele.


Lol.  Thanks my gorgeous DM


----------



## DutchGirl007

chowlover2 said:


> What color blue is this? It is exactly what I am looking for.



It’s 2016, here’s a picture of tag and leather ... it’s a great color, purple/blue lavender depending on the light.


----------



## peacebabe

I can imagine what @Kendie26 said !!! Head up, shoulder straight, butt sticking out, with your "avatar darling" next to you !!! 



Iamminda said:


> I have adored this bag ever since I saw a picture of Gisele with it.  So whenever I carry this bag, I am not Iamminda—I am Gisele, sashaying down the grocery store aisle etc (lol).
> 
> Have a great week, my Bal friends


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 4089235
> View attachment 4089236





DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 4090408
> 
> My 2016 Gris City.  First use since bought her on Capri in April.  I got so lucky to find her at a sale price... [emoji173]️ love her


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> I can imagine what @Kendie26 said !!! Head up, shoulder straight, butt sticking out, with your "avatar darling" next to you !!!


I love it peacebabe.  Especially the last part about my darling (swoon).


----------



## peacebabe

"Lucky for you that's what i like, that's what i like"  



Iamminda said:


> I love it peacebabe.  Especially the last part about my darling (swoon).


----------



## chowlover2

DutchGirl007 said:


> It’s 2016, here’s a picture of tag and leather ... it’s a great color, purple/blue lavender depending on the light.
> 
> View attachment 4090647



Just gorgeous, thank you so much. The hunt continues.


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> I can imagine what @Kendie26 said !!! Head up, shoulder straight, butt sticking out, with your "avatar darling" next to you !!!





Iamminda said:


> I love it peacebabe.  Especially the last part about my darling (swoon).


 thank you again Peace for the first/best morning laugh! And iamminda, oops I mean Gisele~as long as it’s your O.R. Avatar crush next to you & not Adam L, I’m good w/ it


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 4089235
> View attachment 4089236


Truly beautifulDutchGirl


----------



## Yoshi1296

Black bal in the office today!


----------



## Iamminda

Yoshi1296 said:


> Black bal in the office today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092353



Beautiful Classic!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Yoshi1296 said:


> Black bal in the office today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092353



Beautiful!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Classic!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks y’all!!!


----------



## viewwing

Me too!


----------



## Yoshi1296

viewwing said:


> Me too!
> View attachment 4096031



Yay twinsies!! Gorgeous Bal!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Hello ladies! It has been a while. Happy to slowly extract myself from Diaper Bag Nation and re-immerse myself back in the Land of Bal. Here's what accompanied me to the office today... Black Hamilton City with my evil-eye-averting owl pouch from Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SilverStCloud said:


> Hello ladies! It has been a while. Happy to slowly extract myself from Diaper Bag Nation and re-immerse myself back in the Land of Bal. Here's what accompanied me to the office today... Black Hamilton City with my evil-eye-averting owl pouch from Rebecca Minkoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097262


Welcome back to the land of "My bag is just for me, me, me!"  Well, almost just for me, me, me. My husband still finds it really convenient that I carry his wallet and phone and I still carry my kids' stuff but in an Envirosax or backpack 

Beautiful bag, the leather looks fantastic   (It reminds me of the leather on ksuromax's iridescent City, are they the same leather?)


----------



## SilverStCloud

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Welcome back to the land of "My bag is just for me, me, me!"  Well, almost just for me, me, me. My husband still finds it really convenient that I carry his wallet and phone and I still carry my kids' stuff but in an Envirosax or backpack
> 
> Beautiful bag, the leather looks fantastic   (It reminds me of the leather on ksuromax's iridescent City, are they the same leather?)



Hello SGCW, the Hamilton leather is similar to the Iridescent Metallic Edge leather in that both are thick, pebbly goat skin with a good weight to them. If Ksuromax’s bag is like both my ME bags from 2014 and 2015, I would say that the difference would be the gloss and shine. ME leather is glazed, while the Hammie leather is matte.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SilverStCloud said:


> Hello SGCW, the Hamilton leather is similar to the Iridescent Metallic Edge leather in that both are thick, pebbly goat skin with a good weight to them. If Ksuromax’s bag is like both my ME bags from 2014 and 2015, I would say that the difference would be the gloss and shine. ME leather is glazed, while the Hammie leather is matte.


Aha, thank you for explaining this!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Hello ladies! It has been a while. Happy to slowly extract myself from Diaper Bag Nation and re-immerse myself back in the Land of Bal. Here's what accompanied me to the office today... Black Hamilton City with my evil-eye-averting owl pouch from Rebecca Minkoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097262


She is such a perfect, sexy, sleek black beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Hello ladies! It has been a while. Happy to slowly extract myself from Diaper Bag Nation and re-immerse myself back in the Land of Bal. Here's what accompanied me to the office today... Black Hamilton City with my evil-eye-averting owl pouch from Rebecca Minkoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097262


  welcome back!!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Hello SGCW, the Hamilton leather is similar to the Iridescent Metallic Edge leather in that both are thick, pebbly goat skin with a good weight to them. If Ksuromax’s bag is like both my ME bags from 2014 and 2015, I would say that the difference would be the gloss and shine. ME leather is glazed, while the Hammie leather is matte.


yup


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Hello ladies! It has been a while. Happy to slowly extract myself from Diaper Bag Nation and re-immerse myself back in the Land of Bal. Here's what accompanied me to the office today... Black Hamilton City with my evil-eye-averting owl pouch from Rebecca Minkoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097262



Welcome back SSC.  Hope you are doing well and having fun with your little one (they grow up so fast!!!!).  We have missed you and your beautiful bags.  That owl pouch is the cutest thing ever.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello buddy !!! I always feel so happy to see you posting & loving Bal still . It's always comforting to know that "someone near" is sharing the same "madness" as you!!! 

And the Bals you have are those that will make others   



SilverStCloud said:


> Hello ladies! It has been a while. Happy to slowly extract myself from Diaper Bag Nation and re-immerse myself back in the Land of Bal. Here's what accompanied me to the office today... Black Hamilton City with my evil-eye-averting owl pouch from Rebecca Minkoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097262


----------



## ksuromax

i was not going to post it, but @Dextersmom inspired me  
last night we were out playing pub quiz, my  clutch was with me


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i was not going to post it, but @Dextersmom inspired me
> last night we were out playing pub quiz, my  clutch was with me


I love it, my friend.


----------



## peacebabe

Still envying you when i see this Valentine's BO !!!

But now imagain !!! Remembering that "something ", which is on it's way to you !!! 



ksuromax said:


> i was not going to post it, but @Dextersmom inspired me
> last night we were out playing pub quiz, my  clutch was with me


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i was not going to post it, but @Dextersmom inspired me
> last night we were out playing pub quiz, my  clutch was with me



This clutch is so pretty (the wonderful red color and the perfect gold graffiti writing).  And yum yum pizza.  I love seeing delicious food just about as much as beautiful bags


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Still envying you when i see this Valentine's BO !!!
> 
> But now imagain !!! Remembering that "something ", which is on it's way to you !!!


they called me yesterday, said shall be out from Customs finally and even there's a chance that i will get it today!! if not, then tomorrow 
I am all on pins and needles


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I love it, my friend.





Iamminda said:


> This clutch is so pretty (the wonderful red color and the perfect gold graffiti writing).  And yum yum pizza.  I love seeing delicious food just about as much as beautiful bags


Thank you, my dear friends!


----------



## peacebabe

I feel you !!!





ksuromax said:


> they called me yesterday, said shall be out from Customs finally and even there's a chance that i will get it today!! if not, then tomorrow
> I am all on pins and needles


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I feel you !!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

back in the home elevator  with my new to me silver Day


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga 100 anny Papier


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga 100 anny Papier


wow! didn't know you have this one! looking great (you and the bag)!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> wow! didn't know you have this one! looking great (you and the bag)!


thank you!  
just received! out of the box straight into action!


----------



## pzammie

Rose Berlingot City


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

pzammie said:


> Rose Berlingot City
> View attachment 4099708


LOVE!    Your bag is fabulous but you are fabulouser! 

(What pink is that, please?) ETA: I just saw the name!


----------



## pzammie

Rose Berlingot from 2015 (I think)


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Rose Berlingot City
> View attachment 4099708



Your City is so pretty — and you look so cute even at the hair salon .


----------



## pzammie

Haha. Tks Iamminda![emoji7]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

pzammie said:


> Rose Berlingot City
> View attachment 4099708



What a cute pic of you at the hair salon!  And what a gorgeous pink this is!!!


----------



## peacebabe

This is "strikingly" gorgeous !!! And it's a Day !!! 





Pollie-Jean said:


> back in the home elevator  with my new to me silver Day


----------



## peacebabe

Needless to say for a Papier "sucker" like me !!!   




ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga 100 anny Papier


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga 100 anny Papier



Let me know if you do not need it anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







pzammie said:


> Rose Berlingot City
> View attachment 4099708


Great shot as always


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bazar S today


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Let me know if you do not need it anymore


i have JUST got it!!!  you have a long wait....


----------



## alla.miss

Traveller backpack with me today
Great for shopping, traveling and running errands.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> She is such a perfect, sexy, sleek black beauty!


Thank you, Kendie! I do love seeing these two together.


ksuromax said:


> welcome back!!


Thank you, Ksuromax! Really happy to be back in the adult world of bags again!


Iamminda said:


> Welcome back SSC.  Hope you are doing well and having fun with your little one (they grow up so fast!!!!).  We have missed you and your beautiful bags.  That owl pouch is the cutest thing ever.


Hello Iamminda, yes... they certainly grow quick. Can't believe it has been a year and a half since I got pregnant. The little one will be turning 10 months old next week!


peacebabe said:


> Hello buddy !!! I always feel so happy to see you posting & loving Bal still . It's always comforting to know that "someone near" is sharing the same "madness" as you!!!
> 
> And the Bals you have are those that will make others


Hi Peacebabe! *waves hello* I'm still loving Bal and am far away from being bag content. We should meet some time to catch up on Bal and babies!


----------



## ksuromax

She is out again with me


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> i have JUST got it!!!  you have a long wait....


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> She is out again with me


Love this outfit !


----------



## LostInBal

pzammie said:


> Rose Berlingot City
> View attachment 4099708


Your shots are always the most original/singular ones=best!!


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> Rose Berlingot City
> View attachment 4099708


what a great shot!!


----------



## Iamminda

Three beautiful bags 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Bazar S today





alla.miss said:


> Traveller backpack with me today
> Great for shopping, traveling and running errands.
> View attachment 4100284





ksuromax said:


> She is out again with me


----------



## Antigone

ksuromax said:


> She is out again with me



Love that your dog (?) charm looks enthralled by the bag.


----------



## peacebabe

Totally  your rugged look today !!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Bazar S today


----------



## peacebabe

Hey sweetie !!! Im always "ready" to meet you & your "BB's' !!! 


Hi Peacebabe! *waves hello* I'm still loving Bal and am far away from being bag content. We should meet some time to catch up on Bal and babies![/QUOTE]


----------



## peacebabe

White top with denim is always my favorite !  ....... and the Tattoo off cos .....  



ksuromax said:


> She is out again with me


----------



## alla.miss

My bal family is traveling with me [emoji4]
One bal for each occasion [emoji1303]


----------



## peacebabe

Out of the three, my favorites in ranking :

1) Backpack
2) Backpack
3) Backpack





alla.miss said:


> My bal family is traveling with me [emoji4]
> One bal for each occasion [emoji1303]
> View attachment 4102176
> 
> View attachment 4102177


----------



## alla.miss

peacebabe said:


> Out of the three, my favorites in ranking :
> 
> 1) Backpack
> 2) Backpack
> 3) Backpack



Hahaha you’re making me roll peace )) i’am with you, i am a backpack girl [emoji16] 

Although my fave will be the bleau paon goat leather


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> Out of the three, my favorites in ranking :
> 
> 1) Backpack
> 2) Backpack
> 3) Backpack





I do agree though that backpack is incredibly cute!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> My bal family is traveling with me [emoji4]
> One bal for each occasion [emoji1303]
> View attachment 4102176
> 
> View attachment 4102177


I love the City


----------



## ksuromax

my new baby


----------



## alla.miss

One more for the backpack lovers [emoji16]

And the old pavement


----------



## alla.miss

One more for the backpack lovers [emoji16]

And the old pavement 

View attachment 4102588


----------



## alla.miss

Sorry for double post. Must the app bug.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Metallic Edge City with silver hardware and my lovely snow owl charm.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Gris Haussmannien


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SilverStCloud said:


> Metallic Edge City with silver hardware and my lovely snow owl charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103451



Love this little owl 
Completely contrary to my habits , I'm also using a charm today


----------



## alla.miss

Switched to the backpack again for running around the city
Go Russia go tomorrow [emoji16][emoji460]️
The city is all waiting in anticipation!


----------



## peacebabe

Wow !!! Didn't know it's a Bal chram till this closed-up shot! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this little owl
> Completely contrary to my habits , I'm also using a charm today


----------



## peacebabe

This look is totally awesome !!! Oversized hoodie, relax cut denim & THAT backpack !!! 

 Your look 



alla.miss said:


> Switched to the backpack again for running around the city
> Go Russia go tomorrow [emoji16][emoji460]️
> The city is all waiting in anticipation!
> 
> View attachment 4104083


----------



## jeanstohandbags

alla.miss said:


> Switched to the backpack again for running around the city
> Go Russia go tomorrow [emoji16][emoji460]️
> The city is all waiting in anticipation!
> 
> View attachment 4104083



Lookin' good!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Switched to the backpack again for running around the city
> Go Russia go tomorrow [emoji16][emoji460]️
> The city is all waiting in anticipation!
> 
> View attachment 4104083


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Wow !!! Didn't know it's a Bal chram till this closed-up shot!


It was just a giveaway, but I love it more than other expensive charms


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


>



Omg!! It UBER cute [emoji173]️

May I ask: is it in support of Russian team playing today against Egypt? I’m not at the stadium, but in Saint Petersburg right now. Boy it’s going to be madness and I’m taking part [emoji1]


----------



## alla.miss

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lookin' good!



Thanks jeans. I’m blushing [emoji4]


----------



## alla.miss

peacebabe said:


> This look is totally awesome !!! Oversized hoodie, relax cut denim & THAT backpack !!!
> 
> Your look



Thank peace![emoji112] the hoodie is not bal (cheating here a bit) but still the same vibe [emoji16] 
This is my uniform unless i need to go and meet some boss [emoji41]


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Omg!! It UBER cute [emoji173]️
> 
> May I ask: is it in support of Russian team playing today against Egypt? I’m not at the stadium, but in Saint Petersburg right now. Boy it’s going to be madness and I’m taking part [emoji1]


yes!  
and i am wearing one of my Pavlovo Posad shawls (mind you, it's +37...40 here!) for the same reason!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Omg!! It UBER cute [emoji173]️
> 
> May I ask: is it in support of Russian team playing today against Egypt? I’m not at the stadium, but in Saint Petersburg right now. Boy it’s going to be madness and I’m taking part [emoji1]


OMG! kiss St Petersburg for me!!


----------



## alla.miss

Go Russia go!!! 3:0


----------



## cat1967

Today I am wearing my City S in red.  I love this bag!






Better picture of my bag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

cat1967 said:


> Today I am wearing my City S in red.  I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture of my bag.


I can understand your love for this red Bal, a red Bal is high on my wishlist too. Do you know what this red is called, or from what year/season the bag is?


----------



## cat1967

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I can understand your love for this red Bal, a red Bal is high on my wishlist too. Do you know what this red is called, or from what year/season the bag is?


I will try to find the name of the red but I bought it about two months ago.


----------



## fayden

Love the leather on my teal.


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> yes!
> and i am wearing one of my Pavlovo Posad shawls (mind you, it's +37...40 here!) for the same reason!



Big thumbs up for the shawls! [emoji16] haven’t seen you wearing one for a while (must be super hot now). 
Back home from spb. And i survived after big victory of Russian team (for the first time in 32 years). Rumor has it bars run out of bear which is nonsense normally in spb [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Big thumbs up for the shawls! [emoji16] haven’t seen you wearing one for a while (must be super hot now).
> Back home from spb. And i survived after big victory of Russian team (for the first time in 32 years). Rumor has it bars run out of bear which is nonsense normally in spb [emoji16][emoji16]


it's 100% wool, here now normal daily T is 40 deg, even now at 9 pm car showed 37.5 deg
i don't know what to take off, definitely not keen to put anything on!! 
well done!! 
ETA: a picture of my shawl, it is ready for Monday


----------



## SilverStCloud

2003 Black City in the office with me on a very grey Friday. Today also marks Mr Roboto's first day out. He is so cute to look at. He makes me smile.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> 2003 Black City in the office with me on a very grey Friday. Today also marks Mr Roboto's first day out. He is so cute to look at. He makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108361
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Mr Roboto is super cute on your gorgeous City!!


----------



## peacebabe

Wow! this is beautiful !!! Love all the colors against the black !!!

How do you manage wearing shirt, shawl, scarfs? It's about 31 - 33 decree over here and im already trying to wear as thin & little as possible!!!

I once asked a female, muslim provision shop owner, how they manged to cover ALL up from head to toe, in such hot weather, no aircon. And she said "it's all in the mind. If you think it's not hot, it's not hot". I was like 



ksuromax said:


> it's 100% wool, here now normal daily T is 40 deg, even now at 9 pm car showed 37.5 deg
> i don't know what to take off, definitely not keen to put anything on!!
> well done!!
> ETA: a picture of my shawl, it is ready for Monday


----------



## peacebabe

Soft chewy City with hard Roboto. Opposite attracts indeed ! 



SilverStCloud said:


> 2003 Black City in the office with me on a very grey Friday. Today also marks Mr Roboto's first day out. He is so cute to look at. He makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108361
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Wow! this is beautiful !!! Love all the colors against the black !!!
> 
> How do you manage wearing shirt, shawl, scarfs? It's about 31 - 33 decree over here and im already trying to wear as thin & little as possible!!!
> 
> I once asked a female, muslim provision shop owner, how they manged to cover ALL up from head to toe, in such hot weather, no aircon. And she said "it's all in the mind. If you think it's not hot, it's not hot". I was like


i never needed to cover all over, but in certain places you do feel more comfortable with covered shoulders, banks, or municipality, etc. 
But in general A/C is blowing like mad almost everywhere, police officers wear full uniforms, when i was doing my car registration i got cold there!! i wore a top and it was freezing!! but for them it was ok because they have to wear too many layers. 
in the blaring sun it is indeed better with long sleeves and loose tunics, you get your micro climate control and don't feel too hot, but when i have to step out, for example, pick the laundry, i am obviously wearing next to nothing and get sweaty and hot immediately.  you get used to it eventually


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> Mr Roboto is super cute on your gorgeous City!!



He really is! He has movable parts too and bends whenever I lean forward or lie the bag on my lap or any other surface.


----------



## SilverStCloud

peacebabe said:


> Soft chewy City with hard Roboto. Opposite attracts indeed !



Exactly! I think this combo is perfect.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> it's 100% wool, here now normal daily T is 40 deg, even now at 9 pm car showed 37.5 deg
> i don't know what to take off, definitely not keen to put anything on!!
> well done!!
> ETA: a picture of my shawl, it is ready for Monday


That is stunning!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> That is stunning!!


Thanks, Sweetie


----------



## muggles

My first Balenciaga Part Time! I love it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> I once asked a female, muslim provision shop owner, how they manged to cover ALL up from head to toe, in such hot weather, no aircon. And she said "it's all in the mind. If you think it's not hot, it's not hot". I was like



 
Apparently, you can persuade everything ...


----------



## SilverStCloud

2002 Caribou First hasn't been taken out much in the past year and a half. Glad to let her enjoy some light and air today.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LostInBal

SilverStCloud said:


> 2002 Caribou First hasn't been taken out much in the past year and a half. Glad to let her enjoy some light and air today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109701
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phiomega

Just realized that I Have not been using Bal at all this month! Partially because I made an attempt to use my other, less used bags....

So I decided to take reporter out for running errands in the afternoon and a casual dinner... it is a highly functional edgy bag!


----------



## alla.miss

Pains of choice! What do you bal pals think?

Which one?

Graffiti in medium size [emoji1303] 

BO in black gained leather [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] afraid too big on me and the strap is too long

Graffiti small - don’t like the size in me at all

Help!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Pains of choice! What do you bal pals think?
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Graffiti in medium size [emoji1303]
> 
> BO in black gained leather [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] afraid too big on me and the strap is too long
> 
> Graffiti small - don’t like the size in me at all
> 
> Help!
> 
> View attachment 4109830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109841
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109842
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109843


Graffiti!!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> 2002 Caribou First hasn't been taken out much in the past year and a half. Glad to let her enjoy some light and air today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109701
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


daaamn meeee....


----------



## pzammie

alla.miss said:


> Pains of choice! What do you bal pals think?
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Graffiti in medium size [emoji1303]
> 
> BO in black gained leather [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] afraid too big on me and the strap is too long
> 
> Graffiti small - don’t like the size in me at all
> 
> Help!
> 
> View attachment 4109830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109841
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109842
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109843



I love [emoji173]️ the small Graffiti!


----------



## Phiomega

alla.miss said:


> Pains of choice! What do you bal pals think?
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Graffiti in medium size [emoji1303]
> 
> BO in black gained leather [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] afraid too big on me and the strap is too long
> 
> Graffiti small - don’t like the size in me at all
> 
> Help!



Medium Grafitti [emoji4] - I like this better than the small one on you, and the grafitti looks like real grafitti... happy choosing!


----------



## Iamminda

alla.miss said:


> Pains of choice! What do you bal pals think?
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Graffiti in medium size [emoji1303]
> 
> BO in black gained leather [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] afraid too big on me and the strap is too long
> 
> Graffiti small - don’t like the size in me at all
> 
> Help!
> 
> View attachment 4109830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109841
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109842
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109843



You look great with all.  May I suggest instead Small Black Black-out (partly because I love it and want it)?


----------



## Antigone

Phiomega said:


> Medium Grafitti [emoji4]



+1


----------



## peacebabe

Yes ~~ I love my Reporter too  Can't agree more with what you said "highly functional edgy bag!"



Phiomega said:


> Just realized that I Have not been using Bal at all this month! Partially because I made an attempt to use my other, less used bags....
> 
> So I decided to take reporter out for running errands in the afternoon and a casual dinner... it is a highly functional edgy bag!
> 
> View attachment 4109798


----------



## peacebabe

Small City Graffiti !!! 



alla.miss said:


> Pains of choice! What do you bal pals think?
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Graffiti in medium size [emoji1303]
> 
> BO in black gained leather [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] afraid too big on me and the strap is too long
> 
> Graffiti small - don’t like the size in me at all
> 
> Help!
> 
> View attachment 4109830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109841
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109842
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109843


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Medium Graffiti *and *Blackout


----------



## ksuromax

experimenting with patterns


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> experimenting with patterns


----------



## H’sKisses

Phiomega said:


> Just realized that I Have not been using Bal at all this month! Partially because I made an attempt to use my other, less used bags....
> 
> So I decided to take reporter out for running errands in the afternoon and a casual dinner... it is a highly functional edgy bag!
> 
> View attachment 4109798



Love it! It looks similar to the Bottega Veneta Nodini/Pillow bag, I will have to look for a comparison somewhere!!!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> experimenting with patterns



I think it is working! [emoji16][emoji1303]


----------



## Phiomega

peacebabe said:


> Yes ~~ I love my Reporter too  Can't agree more with what you said "highly functional edgy bag!"



[emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303] happy to find similar mind!



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love it! It looks similar to the Bottega Veneta Nodini/Pillow bag, I will have to look for a comparison somewhere!!!



It is the same size indeed. I also have BV Nodini - also an amazingly functional bag - I used it for different touch to my outfit - Bal reporter when I need an edgy touch and BV Nodini when I want a casual refined feel. 

Comparison:
1. Both roughly have the same size of opening except Bal reporter has leather strips on the inside sides that prevents things from falling off
2. Bal has fabric lining, BV has suede lining
3. The shoulder strap is the same length and width - BV’s can be adjusted by folding the straps to make it shoulder length, Bal’s has a shoulder pad


----------



## peacebabe

Why wear more when I'm wearing a "Blanket"!!


----------



## peacebabe

Point 1 in the comparision wins it all !!! I  that brilliant feature 



Phiomega said:


> [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303] happy to find similar mind!
> 
> 
> 
> It is the same size indeed. I also have BV Nodini - also an amazingly functional bag - I used it for different touch to my outfit - Bal reporter when I need an edgy touch and BV Nodini when I want a casual refined feel.
> 
> Comparison:
> 1. Both roughly have the same size of opening except Bal reporter has leather strips on the inside sides that prevents things from falling off
> 2. Bal has fabric lining, BV has suede lining
> 3. The shoulder strap is the same length and width - BV’s can be adjusted by folding the straps to make it shoulder length, Bal’s has a shoulder pad


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Why wear more when I'm wearing a "Blanket"!!


Just perfect on you my friend!!
Super cool charm!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> You look great with all.  May I suggest instead Small Black Black-out (partly because I love it and want it)?



This is what I thought too - I love the Blackout, but if the regular City size is too big for you then City Small may work.  I haven't seen the Blackout in the pebbled though, only the smooth.  Wondering too if the pebbled comes in brass, or only silver hardware


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> Why wear more when I'm wearing a "Blanket"!!



OMG you look totally adorable Peace, love that peacock top & you are rocking that blanket!


----------



## alla.miss

Thanks all for your input! This is a tough choice for me, as I like the BO and medium graffiti. The thing is that small doesn’t look good on me, and frankly the price difference is like 100euro between small and med. in my rainy and snowy climate the graffiti may be too delicate. The BO is a classic with a twist. The lather on this pebbled one is heaven, they have it from previous season sitting in the shop, in case any one interested.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Why wear more when I'm wearing a "Blanket"!!


Bellissima!!!


----------



## ksuromax

update on my BOTD
Mum and her new baby


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> update on my BOTD
> Mum and her new baby


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Why wear more when I'm wearing a "Blanket"!!



 You're looking fantastic !! Beautiful shirt , so unique !


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Why wear more when I'm wearing a "Blanket"!!



You look super cute, pb .  Love this tee.


----------



## H’sKisses

Phiomega said:


> [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303] happy to find similar mind!
> 
> 
> 
> It is the same size indeed. I also have BV Nodini - also an amazingly functional bag - I used it for different touch to my outfit - Bal reporter when I need an edgy touch and BV Nodini when I want a casual refined feel.
> 
> Comparison:
> 1. Both roughly have the same size of opening except Bal reporter has leather strips on the inside sides that prevents things from falling off
> 2. Bal has fabric lining, BV has suede lining
> 3. The shoulder strap is the same length and width - BV’s can be adjusted by folding the straps to make it shoulder length, Bal’s has a shoulder pad



Thank you for the comparison!!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Yet another black City to help me kick off the week. Today I have the lovely company of my 07 G21 with the most amazing wrinkles.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> Yet another black City to help me kick off the week. Today I have the lovely company of my 07 G21 with the most amazing wrinkles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111456
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



This is gorgeous.   Very happy to be enjoying pictures of your amazing black beauties again.


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies  

I love the top too! It's from Cambodia. Regretted not buying more of this design as it's light & cooling!




Iamminda said:


> You look super cute, pb .  Love this tee.





aalinne_72 said:


> Just perfect on you my friend!!
> Super cool charm!





jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG you look totally adorable Peace, love that peacock top & you are rocking that blanket!





ksuromax said:


> Bellissima!!!





Pollie-Jean said:


> You're looking fantastic !! Beautiful shirt , so unique !


----------



## peacebabe

Perfect pair !!! 



ksuromax said:


> update on my BOTD
> Mum and her new baby


----------



## ksuromax

I'm ready for a good time!  
tonight's gonna be the hottest night, and i am ready for both sessions!  
and my trusty Tattoo tote is definitely with me, wearing a Russian bag charm and Spanish keyring


----------



## peacebabe

It just keeps getting better !!! 



ksuromax said:


> I'm ready for a good time!
> tonight's gonna be the hottest night, and i am ready for both sessions!
> and my trusty Tattoo tote is definitely with me, wearing a Russian bag charm and Spanish keyring


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> It just keeps getting better !!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> I'm ready for a good time!
> tonight's gonna be the hottest night, and i am ready for both sessions!
> and my trusty Tattoo tote is definitely with me, wearing a Russian bag charm and Spanish keyring



Everything is gorgeous!!! 

Lolz sorry for the triple post


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> I'm ready for a good time!
> tonight's gonna be the hottest night, and i am ready for both sessions!
> and my trusty Tattoo tote is definitely with me, wearing a Russian bag charm and Spanish keyring



Everything is gorgeous!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> You look great with all.  May I suggest instead Small Black Black-out (partly because I love it and want it)?


Exactly what I was going to suggest


----------



## Pollie-Jean

black City with my beloved Logo strap


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> I'm ready for a good time!
> tonight's gonna be the hottest night, and i am ready for both sessions!
> and my trusty Tattoo tote is definitely with me, wearing a Russian bag charm and Spanish keyring


My favorite scarf!!!


----------



## Pessie

Day bag


----------



## SilverStCloud

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous.   Very happy to be enjoying pictures of your amazing black beauties again.


Thank you, Iamminda! Maybe a couple more days of these black beauties before I bring out the colors!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Saw this on the Chanel forum..."passenger seat handbags"! My Work came with me to run errands today!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

viaminorviator said:


> Saw this on the Chanel forum..."passenger seat handbags"! My Work came with me to run errands today!



The more I see of this bag, the more I love it!


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

jeanstohandbags said:


> The more I see of this bag, the more I love it!



I love it too! I had to put an organizer in it though otherwise it sags too much when I put my laptop in it! Also helps keep it structured


----------



## peacebabe

Glad that you are enjoying & using your Bals !! 



viaminorviator said:


> Saw this on the Chanel forum..."passenger seat handbags"! My Work came with me to run errands today!


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

peacebabe said:


> Glad that you are enjoying & using your Bals !!



I absolutely am! And then I went and added Chanel to the lineup


----------



## ksuromax

i can't have enough of it!


----------



## peacebabe

Blanket is sending 05 City sister to a new home ... .. ...


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Blanket is sending 05 City sister to a new home ... .. ...


----------



## SilverStCloud

peacebabe said:


> Blanket is sending 05 City sister to a new home ... .. ...


The Blanket cools so much cooler than I had expected. And awww... no love for 05?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## peacebabe

When i look at the pic i posted, the Blanket looks more like a "granny" with all the "wrinkles" compare to the 05 which has such smooth & baby soft skin !! 

 05 leather, only no love for CIty 



SilverStCloud said:


> The Blanket cools so much cooler than I had expected. And awww... no love for 05?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i can't have enough of it!


You look so pretty today, k.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i can't have enough of it!



We can’t get enough of this beauty as well.  It looks fabulous with everything you wear (or maybe it is you who look fabulous in whatever you wear .  Definitely the latter).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> We can’t get enough of this beauty as well.  It looks fabulous with everything you wear (or maybe it is you who look fabulous in whatever you wear .  Definitely the latter).


 thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> We can’t get enough of this beauty as well.  It looks fabulous with everything you wear (or maybe it is you who look fabulous in whatever you wear .  Definitely the latter).


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> i can't have enough of it!



I have said it before, but I need to say it again: I LOVE your style!!! I also live in a hot climate and struggle a bit during the summers trying to stay cool while looking good. You do it so, so well!


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> I have said it before, but I need to say it again: I LOVE your style!!! I also live in a hot climate and struggle a bit during the summers trying to stay cool while looking good. You do it so, so well!


----------



## ksuromax

i hope no-one gets sick seeing it again 
i promise, it's the last post for this week!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i hope no-one gets sick seeing it again
> i promise, it's the last post for this week!!



We love it.  It is beautiful and looks different with each outfit.  Please post more pics — I feel like you have enough pretty clothes to go with this bag for days, months.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> We love it.  It is beautiful and looks different with each outfit.  Please post more pics — I feel like you have enough pretty clothes to go with this bag for days, months.


you're too kind, my Dear Friend!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> i hope no-one gets sick seeing it again
> i promise, it's the last post for this week!!



Beautiful & love the entire outfit too!   Can't imagine ever getting sick of this bag!  I spy a kitteh in the bottom corner too!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful & love the entire outfit too!   Can't imagine ever getting sick of this bag!  I spy a kitteh in the bottom corner too!


Thank you! 
There are loads of them in  our garden, i feed them, so they all stay in, can be up to 9 to 10 pcs at a time! Next to impossible to take a snap without one, or two photobombing


----------



## peacebabe

Who will get sick seeing it ??? Who WHO ???    

It seems that you are the only one in TPF having a Papier Tattoo, so it's your "responsibility" to feed us with all kinds of MOD 



ksuromax said:


> i hope no-one gets sick seeing it again
> i promise, it's the last post for this week!!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Who will get sick seeing it ??? Who WHO ???
> 
> It seems that you are the only one in TPF having a Papier Tattoo, so it's your "responsibility" to feed us with all kinds of MOD


   
i emptied it yesterday 
and didn't decide which i want to switch into 
all my stuff is still piled on the table 
and i am very tempted to load it all back to the Tattoo tote


----------



## peacebabe

I think loading it back is a perfect choice ! 



ksuromax said:


> i emptied it yesterday
> and didn't decide which i want to switch into
> all my stuff is still piled on the table
> and i am very tempted to load it all back to the Tattoo tote


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I think loading it back is a perfect choice !


you can convince even a dead!!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> I think loading it back is a perfect choice !



+1 please ksuromax


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> i emptied it yesterday
> and didn't decide which i want to switch into
> all my stuff is still piled on the table
> and i am very tempted to load it all back to the Tattoo tote


Wear it and enjoy it, that's a fantastic feeling to have about a bag  And no, we will never tire of your mod pics, dear, they're one of the highlights of tPF for me 

And you are nice to homeless cats!


----------



## ksuromax

i am officially addicted and i lasted only a few hours and then gave in and returned to it again


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ 
I think it's great that you can really enjoy it !


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i am officially addicted and i lasted only a few hours and then gave in and returned to it again


This bag really suits you, my dear.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i am officially addicted and i lasted only a few hours and then gave in and returned to it again



Yeah, your special bag is back.  We love seeing it .  It always feels fresh and new since you have such a great style and lovely outfits.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> This bag really suits you, my dear.





Iamminda said:


> Yeah, your special bag is back.  We love seeing it .  It always feels fresh and new since you have such a great style and lovely outfits.


thank you, Lovelies!!


----------



## Iamminda

Using my favorite today


----------



## peacebabe

..... I really envy those who knows how to wear their stuffs well !!!

BTW, always wanted to ask you, if the leather of Tattoo same as those non tattoo Papier?



ksuromax said:


> i am officially addicted and i lasted only a few hours and then gave in and returned to it again


----------



## peacebabe

You are also lucky to own one of these unique & cool bag !!! 

And oh !!! It also has a "Blue Tattoo" at the right bottom corner !!! 



Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite today


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> You are also lucky to own one of these unique & cool bag !!!
> 
> And oh !!! It also has a "Blue Tattoo" at the right bottom corner !!!



Thanks .  Since the real Tattoo bag is so hard to find and out of my price range, I had to make my own, lol.


----------



## peacebabe

I have the same thought as you . And guess what, i do have a DIY Grafitti Papier getting done ! 



Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  Since the real Tattoo bag is so hard to find and out of my price range, I had to make my own, lol.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> I have the same thought as you . And guess what, i do have a DIY Grafitti Papier getting done !


Can’t wait to see it


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> ..... I really envy those who knows how to wear their stuffs well !!!
> 
> BTW, always wanted to ask you, if the leather of Tattoo same as those non tattoo Papier?


thanks, Sweety!!  
Yes, silky smooth calf


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite today


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite today


Spectacular! The leather looks soft as silk


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite today



The metal plate hardware looks so lovely on the Town, and that calfskin looks delish!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much lovely Bal gals 



ksuromax said:


>





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Spectacular! The leather looks soft as silk





jeanstohandbags said:


> The metal plate hardware looks so lovely on the Town, and that calfskin looks delish!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite today


Gorgeous, IM and the light it hitting this beauty of yours just right.


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> I have the same thought as you . And guess what, i do have a DIY Grafitti Papier getting done !


OH WOW, for real?!! You KNOW I am DYING to see it since it’s Papier!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite today


Picture Perfect.....she’s so perky & pretty in your sweet lap iamminda!


----------



## Kendie26

It’s been a while since pearly bronze chèvre First got out...truly 1 of my fave color leathers of all my bags


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much DM (we are beautiful bag cousins ).



Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous, IM and the light it hitting this beauty of yours just right.



Thanks so much K (I know I am First in line to get this Fantastic First of yours, right? )



Kendie26 said:


> Picture Perfect.....she’s so perky & pretty in your sweet lap iamminda!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks very much DM (we are beautiful bag cousins ).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much K (I know I am First in line to get this Fantastic First of yours, right? )


Um hmmmm, I guess according to your last answer to MY same question to you, we might need to see if DM has same requestmy guess is she won’t so you may be in the clear!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Um hmmmm, I guess according to your last answer to MY same question to you, we might need to see if DM has same requestmy guess is she won’t so you may be in the clear!



You have such a great memory (gosh dang it j.  Ok we will ask her and I am sure her answer will be No so I am good to go on this one (woohoo!).


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Um hmmmm, I guess according to your last answer to MY same question to you, we might need to see if DM has same requestmy guess is she won’t so you may be in the clear!





Kendie26 said:


> It’s been a while since pearly bronze chèvre First got out...truly 1 of my fave color leathers of all my bags


Well, I do LOVE this gorgeous pearly work of art, BUT I don't want to be greedy......so I will allow IM be be first in line for this one.  You owe me big time @Iamminda.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Well, I do LOVE this gorgeous pearly work of art, BUT I don't want to be greedy......so I will allow IM be be first in line for this one.  You owe me big time @Iamminda.



Thanks DM — now I owe you even more than before


----------



## peacebabe

It's sure a pleasure to see this Hamilton First . Pearly Bronze is a unique color indeed ! 



Kendie26 said:


> It’s been a while since pearly bronze chèvre First got out...truly 1 of my fave color leathers of all my bags


----------



## fayden

Look at this leather! First time taking her out with me. Love her so much. Look at that yummy leather!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sorry ... blurry pic...


----------



## peacebabe

Blurry, but still look as good !!! 

Does the new Bazar now comes with adjustable buckle strap? It looks different 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Sorry ... blurry pic...


----------



## alla.miss

fayden said:


> Look at this leather! First time taking her out with me. Love her so much. Look at that yummy leather!
> View attachment 4120205


OMG this is love


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Look at this leather! First time taking her out with me. Love her so much. Look at that yummy leather!
> View attachment 4120205


yes!   if i even get sick and tired of my Tattoo, i'll switch into this!  



Pollie-Jean said:


> Sorry ... blurry pic...


indeed, it was made for you!!


----------



## Iamminda

fayden said:


> Look at this leather! First time taking her out with me. Love her so much. Look at that yummy leather!
> View attachment 4120205



Oh wow, this leather is spectacular.


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Sorry ... blurry pic...



This one looks so good on you.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Blurry, but still look as good !!!
> 
> Does the new Bazar now comes with adjustable buckle strap? It looks different


Yes , this one is different and longer( I'll take a pic ) . I can't wear my silver Bazar XS crossbody , but the strap is adustable too.


----------



## Kendie26

fayden said:


> Look at this leather! First time taking her out with me. Love her so much. Look at that yummy leather!
> View attachment 4120205


Yummy is definitely the word.....times a million!! Lucky you dear Fayden!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> It's sure a pleasure to see this Hamilton First . Pearly Bronze is a unique color indeed !


Kind thanks dear peacebabe! I’m kind of not loving the First style any more on me but I’m insane over the color, the leather & the hardware on Ms Pearly B!


----------



## bussbuss

fayden said:


> Look at this leather! First time taking her out with me. Love her so much. Look at that yummy leather!
> View attachment 4120205


wow beautiful! Is this a vibrato?


----------



## fayden

bussbuss said:


> wow beautiful! Is this a vibrato?



It's smooth calfskin. I'm not 100% sure if it's considered vibrato. Only made for one season from what I'm told.


----------



## peacebabe

Aw .... i do hear you. I do have some Bals which i don't wear at all, but holding on due to it's color, hardware, leather, etc ....




Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks dear peacebabe! I’m kind of not loving the First style any more on me but I’m insane over the color, the leather & the hardware on Ms Pearly B!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Look at this leather! First time taking her out with me. Love her so much. Look at that yummy leather!
> View attachment 4120205



Gorgeous!!!  She suits that Disney X charm very well too!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


> Sorry ... blurry pic...



I think this one & the one Peace just received are my favourite Bazar bags so far!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> I think this one & the one Peace just received are my favourite Bazar bags so far!


Me too!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you so much !!!  So happy to hear that  



muchstuff said:


> Me too!





jeanstohandbags said:


> I think this one & the one Peace just received are my favourite Bazar bags so far!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> It's smooth calfskin. I'm not 100% sure if it's considered vibrato. Only made for one season from what I'm told.


correct, this is not Vibrato, main difference is the leather is smooth / Vibrato is more 'sponge-y' and hw on this is brass, while Vibrato was either silver, or gold


----------



## ksuromax

Look, who is sitting on my desk and is terribly distracting me


----------



## peacebabe

It's a pleasant distraction though 



ksuromax said:


> Look, who is sitting on my desk and is terribly distracting me


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> It's a pleasant distraction though


pure pleasure, indeed!


----------



## peacebabe

Graffiti Papier


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Graffiti Papier


yyeeaaaasssss!!!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Graffiti Papier



Yeah for your new bag


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Look, who is sitting on my desk and is terribly distracting me



I can seriously spend a lot of time looking at all the graffiti— and get nothing done


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I can seriously spend a lot of time looking at all the graffiti— and get nothing done


tell me about it!!   
and i have double-trouble - wallet Tattoo has own pattern!


----------



## peacebabe

Bazar Small 

@muchstuff As its hard for me to take selfie of myself wearing it cross body, I actually took a video clip, then screenshot from the video 

It may appear bigger as its nearer to the camera


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Bazar Small
> 
> @muchstuff As its hard for me to take selfie of myself wearing it cross body, I actually took a video clip, then screenshot from the video
> 
> It may appear bigger as its nearer to the camera


Great bag ! 
Congrats !


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you !!! And i really love yours too !!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Great bag !
> Congrats !


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Bazar Small
> 
> @muchstuff As its hard for me to take selfie of myself wearing it cross body, I actually took a video clip, then screenshot from the video
> 
> It may appear bigger as its nearer to the camera



Looks great on you, cutie


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Bazar Small
> 
> @muchstuff As its hard for me to take selfie of myself wearing it cross body, I actually took a video clip, then screenshot from the video
> 
> It may appear bigger as its nearer to the camera


----------



## ksuromax

Holy Cow is out for a spin today, Bal espadrilles sandals and DIY a'la Bal bag charm


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Bazar Small
> 
> @muchstuff As its hard for me to take selfie of myself wearing it cross body, I actually took a video clip, then screenshot from the video
> 
> It may appear bigger as its nearer to the camera


SUCH a cool bag, does the size feel comfortable for you?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow is out for a spin today, Bal espadrilles sandals and DIY a'la Bal bag charm


Look at that leather, holy cow indeed!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies !!! 

@muchstuff To be frank, the bag is empty & i only took the photos more for you to see it . Because i need to carry the Papier Graffiti for awhile to see how's the paint work doing before deciding if to send my white Twiggy over.

But i noticed that the bag is very light (description stated only 1.3lbs), which i feels it's good, the strap for cross body length is just nice for me, it will be a tad too long for shoulder carrying. If im going to load up this bag, for comfort wise, mostly probably i will use my own guitar strap.





muchstuff said:


> SUCH a cool bag, does the size feel comfortable for you?





Iamminda said:


> Looks great on you, cutie





ksuromax said:


>


----------



## peacebabe

Love your style today !! Especially the DIY charm 



ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow is out for a spin today, Bal espadrilles sandals and DIY a'la Bal bag charm


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow is out for a spin today, Bal espadrilles sandals and DIY a'la Bal bag charm



Love your Holy Cow .  And what a cute bag charm.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow is out for a spin today, Bal espadrilles sandals and DIY a'la Bal bag charm





peacebabe said:


> Bazar Small
> 
> @muchstuff As its hard for me to take selfie of myself wearing it cross body, I actually took a video clip, then screenshot from the video
> 
> It may appear bigger as its nearer to the camera


Two lovely Bal ladies 

And you both get high scores for your DIY ingenuity  (you didn't paint your Papier yourself, peacebabe, but it's still ingenuity  )


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> Bazar Small
> 
> @muchstuff As its hard for me to take selfie of myself wearing it cross body, I actually took a video clip, then screenshot from the video
> 
> It may appear bigger as its nearer to the camera



I really do love this one, looks fab on you Peace!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow is out for a spin today, Bal espadrilles sandals and DIY a'la Bal bag charm



This one we will never tire of seeing too!  The charms are very cute too!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you dearie 



jeanstohandbags said:


> I really do love this one, looks fab on you Peace!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> This one we will never tire of seeing too!  The charms are very cute too!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

City again


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> City again


Truly the leather looks so yummy!


----------



## Iana24

ksuromax said:


> City again


What leather is this? So gorgeous ... Sorry Bal newbie here


----------



## ksuromax

Iana24 said:


> What leather is this? So gorgeous ... Sorry Bal newbie here


Calfskin


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Truly the leather looks so yummy!


thanks, Darlin'!


----------



## Iana24

ksuromax said:


> Calfskin


Thank you!


----------



## SilverStCloud

I do so love my browns. 03 Dark Caramel City ending off an exhausting work week for me.


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> I do so love my browns. 03 Dark Caramel City ending off an exhausting work week for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123007


----------



## ksuromax

Weekender is ready for a weekend getaway


----------



## ksuromax

yes, i am a weak willed chicked, returned back to Tattoo  
(and one more Bal is hiding inside the WE )


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> yes, i am a weak willed chicked, returned back to Tattoo
> (and one more Bal is hiding inside the WE )


Have a lovely trip! 
And if you didn't bring enough skirts with you, I see there's a convenient car mat to wrap around your hips Gvasalia style


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Have a lovely trip!
> And if you didn't bring enough skirts with you, I see there's a convenient car mat to wrap around your hips Gvasalia style


we didn't go too far... 
checked in into a SPA hotel and having a fancy dinner in the Burj Al Arab, sorry, i could not help, gotta share!


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> I do so love my browns. 03 Dark Caramel City ending off an exhausting work week for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123007



Wow, this leather looks truly amazing.   Hope you have a relaxing weekend (playing with the little one )


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> City again



Dear K, you posted 4 gorgeous Bals in a row.  I am overwhelmed by all the pretties.  Have a good trip. And let’s see that car-mat inspired skirt soon ok?


----------



## peacebabe

Enjoy your trip with your gorgeous companions ! 



ksuromax said:


> yes, i am a weak willed chicked, returned back to Tattoo
> (and one more Bal is hiding inside the WE )


----------



## peacebabe

Pardon me ...... but im really distracted by those sashimi !!!  



ksuromax said:


> we didn't go too far...
> checked in into a SPA hotel and having a fancy dinner in the Burj Al Arab, sorry, i could not help, gotta share!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Pardon me ...... but im really distracted by those sashimi !!!


it was an Oriental restaurant, and we had a buffet, and choice of Asian food from all the area, that bowl was only a starter!


----------



## peacebabe

That's lovely ~~~ I hope you enjoyed those asian food 



ksuromax said:


> it was an Oriental restaurant, and we had a buffet, and choice of Asian food from all the area, that bowl was only a starter!


----------



## peacebabe

I've always keep the mirror in the front pocket or dust bag. This is the only bag that I want to have the mirror exposed!!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I've always keep the mirror in the front pocket or dust bag. This is the only bag that I want to have the mirror exposed!!


really great job done on this!


----------



## ksuromax

this was last night


----------



## peacebabe

You always know how to match your goodies ! 



ksuromax said:


> this was last night


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> You always know how to match your goodies !


I agree


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> You always know how to match your goodies !





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I agree


thank you, Sweeties!


----------



## ksuromax

Sitting quiet and looking good, waiting for coffee


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> this was last night



 Ooooh I love all the matching reds here, and the rose gold bracelet hardware goes perfectly with the graffiti writing!
ps:  love those killer heels too!


----------



## ksuromax

they met!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> they met!!!



OMG, the like button is not enough here, I LOVE these!!!


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> they met!!!



Oh dear! Are you taking them?


----------



## peacebabe

your Papier Tattoo 

 desserts too !!! 



ksuromax said:


> Sitting quiet and looking good, waiting for coffee


----------



## peacebabe

You got to take out your Tattoo wallet !!!



ksuromax said:


> they met!!!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Oh dear! Are you taking them?


no!! i am a Mad bagger, but not a Mad shoeser!! 
this roughly converts into 1550$


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> You got to take out your Tattoo wallet !!!


i did, just not for shooting, but for showing off  
when the SA saw me posing and taking pics he suggested me a small Tattoo wallet, the tiny-mini one, i said i have already got one, and pulled out mine, and they both gasped - oooh!! we haven't had this!!! 
me: Ha! neither you had the same bag! 
they said, indeed, the one i have is bigger and they only had small size (as if i didn't know that!) 
we had great time, i let them look and play with my bag and wallet, check the tattoo-es, and they let me play with the boots, we all had fun!


----------



## peacebabe

Sounds so cool !! Im sure u felt really good especially you got something which they don't have !! . And the best part is ..... You got yours not because you can't get what they have, but because yours are better than what they have !!! hahahaha 




ksuromax said:


> i did, just not for shooting, but for showing off
> when the SA saw me posing and taking pics he suggested me a small Tattoo wallet, the tiny-mini one, i said i have already got one, and pulled out mine, and they both gasped - oooh!! we haven't had this!!!
> me: Ha! neither you had the same bag!
> they said, indeed, the one i have is bigger and they only had small size (as if i didn't know that!)
> we had great time, i let them look and play with my bag and wallet, check the tattoo-es, and they let me play with the boots, we all had fun!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> they met!!!


YOU BOUGHT THE SHOES??? Ahhh, I read further, no you didn't...


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> no!! i am a Mad bagger, but not a Mad shoeser!!
> this roughly converts into 1550$


these are cool  even the sole is tattooed.


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> these are cool  even the sole is tattooed.


what about these?? For a 'mere' 1k$


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> this was last night


Looking radiant in red.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> I've always keep the mirror in the front pocket or dust bag. This is the only bag that I want to have the mirror exposed!!



So cool — glad you are enjoying your special bag,


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> they met!!!



I really like these shoes on you.  But I guess you don’t have to get them just because I like them,  I know you are saving up for the (kinda) matching car that muchstuff showed you recently


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I really like these shoes on you.  But I guess you don’t have to get them just because I like them,  I know you are saving up for the (kinda) matching car that muchstuff showed you recently


raise the stakes - i want a matching Tattoo house!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> raise the stakes - i want a matching Tattoo house!!



Can you imagine?   Think you will rarely leave the house because it will be such a fun place to hang out.  You are the ultimate model for Bal’s tattoo line


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Can you imagine?   Think you will rarely leave the house because it will be such a fun place to hang out.  You are the ultimate model for Bal’s tattoo line


thank you, my Dear! you're too kind!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> what about these?? For a 'mere' 1k$


Why does everything coming out now look like a potential weapon?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Why does everything coming out now look like a potential weapon?


----------



## muchstuff

I forgot to read the fine print...


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> what about these?? For a 'mere' 1k$


this looks like a bargain against 1500$ tattoo ceinture boots, but I would rather stick to the classics against the witchery shoes


----------



## Gringach

Again, my favorite bag for going shopping on the weekends [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> Again, my favorite bag for going shopping on the weekends [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124672


such a gorgeous classic bag!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Gringach said:


> Again, my favorite bag for going shopping on the weekends [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124672



Looks great on you


----------



## chowlover2

I am in love with this bag!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ksuromax said:


> they met!!!


Love seeing your adventures with this gorgeous bag!! I have to convince myself that I don't need another tote all the time…


----------



## peacebabe

This pair looks more "promising" then the boots. But, for the price ???? Hm .....  



ksuromax said:


> what about these?? For a 'mere' 1k$


----------



## peacebabe

Is there a tattoo that says "the bags that can kill someone with" ???


----------



## peacebabe

Is this a Vibrato City small?? I really like the City small size ! 



Gringach said:


> Again, my favorite bag for going shopping on the weekends [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124672


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> such a gorgeous classic bag!!!





Iamminda said:


> Looks great on you



Thank you ladies!
I am in love with this baby..
Have a great day!


----------



## Gringach

peacebabe said:


> Is this a Vibrato City small?? I really like the City small size !



Hi!
Yes it is 
The leather is amazing.. And the size is perfect for me with the crossbody option!
So stylish and practical


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Gringach said:


> Again, my favorite bag for going shopping on the weekends [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124672



LOVE the City Small in the Black Vibrato & silver hardware!!!


----------



## Gringach

jeanstohandbags said:


> LOVE the City Small in the Black Vibrato & silver hardware!!!



Thank you
And yes, it is an amazing combo - I just love it, even in summer!


----------



## peacebabe

Just  it!!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Just  it!!


 Awesomeness!!! You belong in a magazine for sure w/ THIS pic!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Just  it!!


Stunning!!!  on the slouchy papier graffiti looks so 'right in place'!!! Totally fab!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Just  it!!


Absolutely !


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> Just  it!!



This is such a cool pic & you look so lovely!  Agree that such an amazing job has been done on the graffiti for this Papier!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Just  it!!



Fab pic peace!


----------



## peacebabe

Like this???  



Kendie26 said:


> Awesomeness!!! You belong in a magazine for sure w/ THIS pic!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies . She does catches some attention & so far doing really well!  No color trasfer at all 



muchstuff said:


> Fab pic peace!





ksuromax said:


> Stunning!!!  on the slouchy papier graffiti looks so 'right in place'!!! Totally fab!!!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Absolutely !





jeanstohandbags said:


> This is such a cool pic & you look so lovely!  Agree that such an amazing job has been done on the graffiti for this Papier!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Like this???


Love it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Love it!


Me too !


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks ladies! It was "modified" from some apps 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Me too !





muchstuff said:


> Love it!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Like this???


Awesome- and yes, agree with Kendie!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Graffiti Bazar again 
stimulated by the great picture of * Peacebabe *
I saw your picture this morning and knew which bag it is today
Sometimes the selection takes much longer 

*

*


----------



## peacebabe

Well, you can't use the word "again" !!! It was a long time since we last saw this cool beauty !! 

I want to have this one day !!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Graffiti Bazar again
> stimulated by the great picture of * Peacebabe *
> I saw your picture this morning and knew which bag it is today
> Sometimes the selection takes much longer


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


> Graffiti Bazar again
> stimulated by the great picture of * Peacebabe *
> I saw your picture this morning and knew which bag it is today
> Sometimes the selection takes much longer



Gorgeous!   And yes, it would be difficult choosing which one to take out from your amazing collection!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jeanstohandbags said:


> Gorgeous!   And yes, it would be difficult choosing which one to take out from your amazing collection!


Thank you 
I can spend so much time with it that I'm late


----------



## SilverStCloud

I've missed carrying this bag! She always makes me feel like a cool rocker chick.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SilverStCloud said:


> I've missed carrying this bag! She always makes me feel like a cool rocker chick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129407


I can understand why 

The City has an amazing effect on how I perceive myself, instant mood enhancer when necessary


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SilverStCloud said:


> I've missed carrying this bag! She always makes me feel like a cool rocker chick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129407



Wow ! It's wonderful


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Black GS 21 Day with the Laynard Keyring
I am obviously unable to take sharp pictures


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> I've missed carrying this bag! She always makes me feel like a cool rocker chick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129407


 
leather looks like stingray!!! absolutely stellar bag!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Like this???


   AHHHHH! OMG this is the post of the year!! I L-O-V-E this!!! How on earth did you do this peace?! Actually, you need not divulge if it’s a secret.....just way too cool for words!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> Graffiti Bazar again
> stimulated by the great picture of * Peacebabe *
> I saw your picture this morning and knew which bag it is today
> Sometimes the selection takes much longer


Perfect pic to show this bags uniqueness & coolness factor!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> I've missed carrying this bag! She always makes me feel like a cool rocker chick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129407


WHOAlove times a zillion!! And you ARE a cool rocker chick indeed This is 1 Bal that I seriously should have bought when I had the chance!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Pollie-Jean said:


> Black GS 21 Day with the Laynard Keyring
> I am obviously unable to take sharp pictures


Pollie-Jean, did the studs on your day just unscrew?? I want to do the exact same thing to mine, but my studs won't budge when I try with my hands! What's your trick?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Pollie-Jean, did the studs on your day just unscrew?? I want to do the exact same thing to mine, but my studs won't budge when I try with my hands! What's your trick?


Yes , it was easy


----------



## peacebabe

This is a rare gem !!! Im sure the leather can last for generations ! 



SilverStCloud said:


> I've missed carrying this bag! She always makes me feel like a cool rocker chick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129407


----------



## peacebabe

Its actually a fun apps from viralemon.com. They have many others fun version you can try.

This is my "Arabian Beauty Version" 

Now that I've told you the secret, the price is,  you need to do one of yours for me to see! !  




Kendie26 said:


> AHHHHH! OMG this is the post of the year!! I L-O-V-E this!!! How on earth did you do this peace?! Actually, you need not divulge if it’s a secret.....just way too cool for words!!!


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Its actually a fun apps from viralemon.com. They have many others fun version you can try.
> 
> This is my "Arabian Beauty Version"
> 
> Now that I've told you the secret, the price is,  you need to do one of yours for me to see! !


----------



## peacebabe

I always  Day. But i  your Day more !! Balenciaga should make Day with strap like yours !



Pollie-Jean said:


> Black GS 21 Day with the Laynard Keyring
> I am obviously unable to take sharp pictures


----------



## peacebabe

aalinne_72 said:


>


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> I always  Day. But i  your Day more !! Balenciaga should make Day with strap like yours !


Thanks dear ! 
Yes , it was a good idea to remove the original strap. Now it is much more variable. 
I really do not have a lack of black straps


----------



## peacebabe

I think you don't have a lack in ANYTHING !!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks dear !
> Yes , it was a good idea to remove the original strap. Now it is much more variable.
> I really do not have a lack of black straps


----------



## SilverStCloud

peacebabe said:


> This is a rare gem !!! Im sure the leather can last for generations !


This one is gorgeous! So happy to have her. But having said that... I have seen one on eBay that was terrible. Scraped and brutalized in every which way. It really looked so awful. Felt so sorry for the bag. Goodness knows what it went through...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> I think you don't have a lack in ANYTHING !!!


do not be too sure 
I could make a very long list what I still miss 


Of course I had to wear my new baby today.
It is the most delicate, softest Balenciaga leather I ever had in my fingers !
All the more amazing is the very good condition of this used bag
I'm curious how long it lasts


----------



## Gringach

SilverStCloud said:


> This one is gorgeous! So happy to have her. But having said that... I have seen one on eBay that was terrible. Scraped and brutalized in every which way. It really looked so awful. Felt so sorry for the bag. Goodness knows what it went through...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



When I see yours, I still kick myself for not having purchased one in amazing condition and price from Fashionphile.. It stayed there for about 24 hours only by the way!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> do not be too sure
> I could make a very long list what I still miss
> 
> 
> Of course I had to wear my new baby today.
> It is the most delicate, softest Balenciaga leather I ever had in my fingers !
> All the more amazing is the very good condition of this used bag
> I'm curious how long it lasts


looks fabulous!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


> Black GS 21 Day with the Laynard Keyring
> I am obviously unable to take sharp pictures



Your pics are just fine PJ!  I just love all the silver & white against the jet black luscious leather on your Day!


----------



## peacebabe

What a nice "PoP" 

I'm waiting for more reveal of goodies from you   



Pollie-Jean said:


> do not be too sure
> I could make a very long list what I still miss
> 
> 
> Of course I had to wear my new baby today.
> It is the most delicate, softest Balenciaga leather I ever had in my fingers !
> All the more amazing is the very good condition of this used bag
> I'm curious how long it lasts


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> do not be too sure
> I could make a very long list what I still miss
> 
> 
> Of course I had to wear my new baby today.
> It is the most delicate, softest Balenciaga leather I ever had in my fingers !
> All the more amazing is the very good condition of this used bag
> I'm curious how long it lasts


Oh wow woman you are such a killer fab Bal Queen  what red color is this? Sorry if i missed reveal (I’m a little behind on here)


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Its actually a fun apps from viralemon.com. They have many others fun version you can try.
> 
> This is my "Arabian Beauty Version"
> 
> Now that I've told you the secret, the price is,  you need to do one of yours for me to see! !


OMG you are PRICELESS!! L-O-V-E it!! Look at those phenomenal eyes on you Ok, I think (?) I will try this app out & see what I can come up with for you!


----------



## peacebabe

Im waiting !  



Kendie26 said:


> OMG you are PRICELESS!! L-O-V-E it!! Look at those phenomenal eyes on you Ok, I think (?) I will try this app out & see what I can come up with for you!


----------



## mstran87

just shopping... lol


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> What a nice "PoP"
> 
> I'm waiting for more reveal of goodies from you



  I'm waiting for three more to come 



Kendie26 said:


> Oh wow woman you are such a killer fab Bal Queen  what red color is this? Sorry if i missed reveal (I’m a little behind on here)


Thanks Kendie !
Sorry , I don't know the color


----------



## peacebabe

Wait !!! I need to go buy more popcorns !!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm waiting for three more to come
> 
> 
> Thanks Kendie !
> Sorry , I don't know the color


----------



## Kendie26

mstran87 said:


> just shopping... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131420


You look FABULOUS!! Love that color


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Its actually a fun apps from viralemon.com. They have many others fun version you can try.
> 
> This is my "Arabian Beauty Version"
> 
> Now that I've told you the secret, the price is,  you need to do one of yours for me to see! !


Ok my sweetest little instigator, here you go!! We could pass as sisters (?)  Hope you do not mind that I took yours & did a side-by-side comparison as we have similar coloring! I did have lots of fun w/ the app I liked my “royal wedding” & “summer makeup” photoshop pics the best. I think all the Bal beauties here should post their pic
Sorry everyone for digressing here but when Peace orders you to do something, you better do it!!


----------



## alla.miss

Kendie26 said:


> Ok my sweetest little instigator, here you go!! We could pass as sisters (?)  Hope you do not mind that I took yours & did a side-by-side comparison as we have similar coloring! I did have lots of fun w/ the app I liked my “royal wedding” & “summer makeup” photoshop pics the best. I think all the Bal beauties here should post their pic
> Sorry everyone for digressing here but when Peace orders you to do something, you better do it!!



Hahhahah ladies you are the best!


----------



## mstran87

Kendie26 said:


> You look FABULOUS!! Love that color[emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


ty ty [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## pzammie

Last night at the Ball Game with Rose Poudre First[emoji175]


----------



## peacebabe

OMG !!!  ...... I didn't know you have dark hair and your eyes are really beautiful .

THANK YOU so much for making such lovely side by side photos with our names on it !!! Im so honored 

It's a really fun app indeed. So glad you are enjoying it  



Kendie26 said:


> Ok my sweetest little instigator, here you go!! We could pass as sisters (?)  Hope you do not mind that I took yours & did a side-by-side comparison as we have similar coloring! I did have lots of fun w/ the app I liked my “royal wedding” & “summer makeup” photoshop pics the best. I think all the Bal beauties here should post their pic
> Sorry everyone for digressing here but when Peace orders you to do something, you better do it!!


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> Last night at the Ball Game with Rose Poudre First[emoji175]
> View attachment 4131854
> View attachment 4131856
> View attachment 4131857


such a delicate and beautiful colour!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ok my sweetest little instigator, here you go!! We could pass as sisters (?)  Hope you do not mind that I took yours & did a side-by-side comparison as we have similar coloring! I did have lots of fun w/ the app I liked my “royal wedding” & “summer makeup” photoshop pics the best. I think all the Bal beauties here should post their pic
> Sorry everyone for digressing here but when Peace orders you to do something, you better do it!!



Ok just have to pop in quickly (while still on vaca) to say that you and @peacebabe are such beautiful “Arabian princesses” .  I am missing all the fun while away .


----------



## Storm702

At the Sox game!


----------



## chowlover2

Storm702 said:


> At the Sox game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132433


Gorgeous! What color is this?


----------



## Storm702

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous! What color is this?


2012 Lagon! Fell in love with the color when I saw a bag belonging to @ksuromax


----------



## chowlover2

Storm702 said:


> 2012 Lagon! Fell in love with the color when I saw a bag belonging to @ksuromax


It is stunning, add another to my list!


----------



## peacebabe

Ah vaca  . Have a good one babe. The "Arabian Princesses" are always with you ! 



Iamminda said:


> Ok just have to pop in quickly (while still on vaca) to say that you and @peacebabe are such beautiful “Arabian princesses” .  I am missing all the fun while away .


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> OMG !!!  ...... I didn't know you have dark hair and your eyes are really beautiful .
> 
> THANK YOU so much for making such lovely side by side photos with our names on it !!! Im so honored
> 
> It's a really fun app indeed. So glad you are enjoying it





Iamminda said:


> Ok just have to pop in quickly (while still on vaca) to say that you and @peacebabe are such beautiful “Arabian princesses” .  I am missing all the fun while away .


You are both SO sweet, thank you! Yes my hair color is naturally dark like yours Peace (& eyes too) Maybe because my avatar Bitmoji lady shows a lighter brown color you may have thought I’d be lighter. When I used your app recommendation to do it, I said “hmm, maybe I should start wearing blue eye shadow!” Thanks dearest IM, & you know you too can be an Arabian princess along w/ us


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday....limited edition Lizard embossed (for City’s 10th anniv). She’s been in hiding for a very long time & needed to get out.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday....limited edition Lizard embossed (for City’s 10th anniv). She’s been in hiding for a very long time & needed to get out.


Such a beauty!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Such a beauty!!


Thanks kindly sweetie....my “k partner”


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly sweetie....my “k partner”


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Ok my sweetest little instigator, here you go!! We could pass as sisters (?)  Hope you do not mind that I took yours & did a side-by-side comparison as we have similar coloring! I did have lots of fun w/ the app I liked my “royal wedding” & “summer makeup” photoshop pics the best. I think all the Bal beauties here should post their pic
> Sorry everyone for digressing here but when Peace orders you to do something, you better do it!!



2 beautiful girls!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday....limited edition Lizard embossed (for City’s 10th anniv). She’s been in hiding for a very long time & needed to get out.



I love this bag, she's definitely worth showing off!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday....limited edition Lizard embossed (for City’s 10th anniv). She’s been in hiding for a very long time & needed to get out.


Gorgeous beauty!!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> 2 beautiful girls!





jeanstohandbags said:


> I love this bag, she's definitely worth showing off!





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous beauty!!


Sincerely appreciate it ...thanks so much dear Bal friends!


----------



## peacebabe

Yes Yes , that was what i imagined about you !!! . And i can imagine you looking beautiful with or without any eye shadow ~~ 



Kendie26 said:


> You are both SO sweet, thank you! Yes my hair color is naturally dark like yours Peace (& eyes too) Maybe because my avatar Bitmoji lady shows a lighter brown color you may have thought I’d be lighter. When I used your app recommendation to do it, I said “hmm, maybe I should start wearing blue eye shadow!” Thanks dearest IM, & you know you too can be an Arabian princess along w/ us


----------



## peacebabe

You know what? Hiding this bag too long will actually turns it into a real lizard 

You need to use her more to prevent it !!! 



Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday....limited edition Lizard embossed (for City’s 10th anniv). She’s been in hiding for a very long time & needed to get out.


----------



## ksuromax

City


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Day Gris Pyrite


----------



## muchstuff

Chocolate Day riding shotgun...Second photo is indoors, colour looks completely different...


----------



## Heart Star

Atlantique velo with silver G21 hw


----------



## SilverStCloud

muchstuff said:


> Chocolate Day riding shotgun...Second photo is indoors, colour looks completely different...
> View attachment 4134622
> 
> View attachment 4134626


What a chameleon!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> What a chameleon!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yeah, trying to capture Bal colours ...


----------



## peacebabe

All of them look so gorgeous !!! 



muchstuff said:


> Chocolate Day riding shotgun...Second photo is indoors, colour looks completely different...
> View attachment 4134622
> 
> View attachment 4134626





ksuromax said:


> City





Pollie-Jean said:


> Day Gris Pyrite


----------



## bussbuss

She deserves a spot on the metro[emoji6]


----------



## fayden

Switched to another oldie. Lilac 2003.


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Switched to another oldie. Lilac 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135308


----------



## SilverStCloud

Monday's blues have perked up to a mid-week purple. Can't wait for Friday to come around!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> Monday's blues have perked up to a mid-week purple. Can't wait for Friday to come around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136218


I LOVE every single pic you post as they always show of the true beauty of your Bals


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Monday's blues have perked up to a mid-week purple. Can't wait for Friday to come around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136218


 drop-dead gorgeous!


----------



## tatertot

Mangue Work today


----------



## peacebabe

BO City S... ... again


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> BO City S... ... again


dots on the twillies look so 'right' with the holes on the bag, really cute look!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ 
Velo today


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks dearie ..... That was exactly what i thot too ! 



ksuromax said:


> dots on the twillies look so 'right' with the holes on the bag, really cute look!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE every single pic you post as they always show of the true beauty of your Bals[emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Kendie! You're so sweet for saying that! [emoji8]


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> drop-dead gorgeous!


Eggplant + Chevre = Total yummers!


----------



## SilverStCloud

05 Olive blending into her surroundings


----------



## pzammie

Giant Hip for a travel day:


----------



## ksuromax

Cow City and fluo bracelet


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Cow City and fluo bracelet


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Cow City and fluo bracelet


Fabulous!! Just got a fluor pink bracelet too!!


----------



## viewwing

ksuromax said:


> Cow City and fluo bracelet


Lol cow city sounds...weird but sooo cute!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Cow City and fluo bracelet



Simply Moo-nificent!!!  (sorry, lame attempt at cow humor, but you get my drift,  love this bag and bracelet )


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Simply Moo-nificent!!!  (sorry, lame attempt at cow humor, but you get my drift,  love this bag and bracelet )



I thought it was a rather mooving tribute!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Simply Moo-nificent!!!  (sorry, lame attempt at cow humor, but you get my drift,  love this bag and bracelet )


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Gris Fossile City SH


----------



## fayden

Seafoam 2004.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> View attachment 4142765
> View attachment 4142766
> 
> 
> Seafoam 2004.



You have styled this amazing Seafoam to perfection my dear!


----------



## MAGJES

SilverStCloud said:


> 05 Olive blending into her surroundings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138599


----------



## SilverStCloud

fayden said:


> View attachment 4142765
> View attachment 4142766
> 
> 
> Seafoam 2004. [emoji813]


A gorgeous bag in gorgeous condition! And you really rock it!


----------



## Phiomega

She has not been out for a while - my first Bal - small chocolate brown ME!



Still really love the leather and the metallic studs/edges... she is on the heavier side amongst my bags, this did not get out enough, but she always glammed anything I wear... simple sneakers, black pants and jeans top are perfect with this edgy bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> She has not been out for a while - my first Bal - small chocolate brown ME!
> View attachment 4146451
> 
> 
> Still really love the leather and the metallic studs/edges... she is on the heavier side amongst my bags, this did not get out enough, but she always glammed anything I wear... simple sneakers, black pants and jeans top are perfect with this edgy bag!



This is so pretty.  I don’t own any ME but I really like the look.


----------



## peacebabe

Testing my "mismatch" limited


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Testing my "mismatch" limited


"Mismatch" perfection  The colour of the shoes and bracelet go amazingly with the pink.


----------



## peacebabe

Believe it or not, the shoe was newly bought from Taipei. The triple tour was also my travel companion in Taipei. When i tried on the shoe, seeing it in the mirror with the triple- tour, "THAT'S IT" ! I wore it straight out from the departmental store !!




SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> "Mismatch" perfection  The colour of the shoes and bracelet go amazingly with the pink.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Believe it or not, the shoe was newly bought from Taipei. The triple tour was also my travel companion in Taipei. When i tried on the shoe, seeing it in the mirror with the triple- tour, "THAT'S IT" ! I wore it straight out from the departmental store !!


Shopping like a true fashion pro!


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Testing my "mismatch" limited


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> Testing my "mismatch" limited



Looking so cute as always Peace, love all these colours together!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Testing my "mismatch" limited


perfect match!!  very cool look!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jeanstohandbags said:


> Looking so cute as always Peace, love all these colours together!





ksuromax said:


> perfect match!!  very cool look!



This ! 
Peace , you're my mismatch Queen


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo is braving the summer rain


----------



## pzammie

Ultraviolet First[emoji175]


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Ultraviolet First[emoji175]
> View attachment 4146860



I love this color — such a perfect purple.  You are always in the most beautiful scenic places in your pics — lucky you


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo is braving the summer rain



I have missed seeing beautiful Miss Tattoo.  What flavor ice cream did you have today?


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I have missed seeing beautiful Miss Tattoo.  What flavor ice cream did you have today?


Coffee 
Thanks, Sweetie!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Testing my "mismatch" limited



Such a cute look, cutie peacebabe .  I especially love your pretty shorts.


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you lovely . She flew back with me from Taiwan too !!! 



Iamminda said:


> Such a cute look, cutie peacebabe .  I especially love your pretty shorts.



Nah ..... Im far from one!! Im always in awe when i see how you ladies can dress & put everything together so well. I have alot to learn!! 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Shopping like a true fashion pro!



  



aalinne_72 said:


>



Thanks for your kind "encouragement" 



jeanstohandbags said:


> Looking so cute as always Peace, love all these colours together!



Thanks lovely...... I'm trying hard to catch up with you! 



ksuromax said:


> perfect match!!  very cool look!



 I  the "mismatch Queen" title !!! It's so stress free 



Pollie-Jean said:


> This !
> Peace , you're my mismatch Queen


----------



## peacebabe

Please bring all your Tattoos along when you come visit SG !!! Ice Cream on ME !!! 



ksuromax said:


> Tattoo is braving the summer rain


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Please bring all your Tattoos along when you come visit SG !!! Ice Cream on ME !!!


YOU said that....  start saving up!


----------



## peacebabe

Awe ....... what a lovely look ....... 



pzammie said:


> Ultraviolet First[emoji175]
> View attachment 4146860


----------



## peacebabe

Im a WOMAN of my words 



ksuromax said:


> YOU said that....  start saving up!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Im a WOMAN of my words


----------



## tangyuangege

Lovely afternoon with lovely Velo


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Testing my "mismatch" limited


So adorable pb.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

tangyuangege said:


> View attachment 4147713
> 
> 
> Lovely afternoon with lovely Velo


BEAUTIFUL! Love this happy colour


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks lovely 



Dextersmom said:


> So adorable pb.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My new Everyday XS , what else


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> She has not been out for a while - my first Bal - small chocolate brown ME!
> View attachment 4146451
> 
> 
> Still really love the leather and the metallic studs/edges... she is on the heavier side amongst my bags, this did not get out enough, but she always glammed anything I wear... simple sneakers, black pants and jeans top are perfect with this edgy bag!


 LOVE everything about this bag & pic!!! Color BrownME goldsmall size


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Testing my "mismatch" limited


Looking chic & adorbs as usual!


----------



## peacebabe

Kendie26 said:


> Looking chic & adorbs as usual!


----------



## ksuromax

My carryover is hiding under the front seat


----------



## Phiomega

She has not been out for some time.... rogue Brique city... I continue to love with this red....


----------



## Iamminda

I love your gorgeous bags ladies 



ksuromax said:


> My carryover is hiding under the front seat





Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4149572
> 
> She has not been out for some time.... rogue Brique city... I continue to love with this red....


----------



## peacebabe

Its a "black Thursday"


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Its a "black Thursday"


I love the yellow shoes and the polka dot twillie (twilly?) with your black outfit


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Its a "black Thursday"



I really like this twilly on this bag — such a great look


----------



## ksuromax

cool look! 


peacebabe said:


> Its a "black Thursday"


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Its a "black Thursday"



 beautiful ! Love your watch , is it a watch ?


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks lovely ......  Yes, it's a fitness watch actually 



Pollie-Jean said:


> beautiful ! Love your watch , is it a watch ?



Thanks sweetie . Im so glad i bought the shoe, it's really comfy. I only regret i didn't buy the other color in baby pink! 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I love the yellow shoes and the polka dot twillie (twilly?) with your black outfit



Thanks babe ! 



Iamminda said:


> I really like this twilly on this bag — such a great look



Thanks dearie  . And i can't get enough of your travelling photos ! 



ksuromax said:


> cool look!


----------



## restricter

Making a statement without making a sound.


----------



## Iamminda

restricter said:


> Making a statement without making a sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152272


Indeed!  Such a special bag.


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Its a "black Thursday"


I love you w/ the BO & I also love how you are taking such awesome care of her for me


----------



## ksuromax

restricter said:


> Making a statement without making a sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152272


 big sistah!


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo tote (with a mini wallet and LOGO scarf hiding inside) is hanging around Rome, in Leonardo Da Vinci museum and on the Spanish steps


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote (with a mini wallet and LOGO scarf hiding inside) is hanging around Rome, in Leonardo Da Vinci museum and on the Spanish steps


Leonardo yada yada   What's in the Bal bag!?!


----------



## peacebabe

How lucky ....... i wish im your Tattoo Tote !!! 



ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote (with a mini wallet and LOGO scarf hiding inside) is hanging around Rome, in Leonardo Da Vinci museum and on the Spanish steps


----------



## peacebabe

Well off cos ..... im answerable to "My Lady Boss" !!! 



Kendie26 said:


> I love you w/ the BO & I also love how you are taking such awesome care of her for me


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Leonardo yada yada   What's in the Bal bag!?!


in which one??


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> in which one??


Ya ya, I forgot to write shopping bag  It's sweltering where I am, my memory is melting.

So, what _is_ in the Bal shopping bag?!  Is there a hint in the last pic?


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> in which one??


Lol.  Loving all your pictures.  Enjoy.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote (with a mini wallet and LOGO scarf hiding inside) is hanging around Rome, in Leonardo Da Vinci museum and on the Spanish steps



Love this bag!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Ya ya, I forgot to write shopping bag  It's sweltering where I am, my memory is melting.
> 
> So, what _is_ in the Bal shopping bag?!  Is there a hint in the last pic?


sort of....


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo tote has had a long day, full of fun
Forum and Colosseo


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote has had a long day, full of fun
> Forum and Colosseo



OMG all these holiday snaps of bags on-the-run are just fantastic, thank you!!


----------



## pzammie

Bleu abyss envelope[emoji7]


----------



## peacebabe

Can your Tattoo be my tour guide when im going Europe?? 



ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote has had a long day, full of fun
> Forum and Colosseo


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Can your Tattoo be my tour guide when im going Europe??


yes, but i am her official bearer and carrier, hence i am coming along as well!


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> yes, but i am her official bearer and carrier, hence i am coming along as well!


----------



## LostInBal

For the first time taking out this beauty!. Had a hard time trying to capture real shade. Plus little red pebbled leather coin purse (AirPods inside) made in Ubrique! Ooooleeeeé!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote (with a mini wallet and LOGO scarf hiding inside) is hanging around Rome, in Leonardo Da Vinci museum and on the Spanish steps


Phenomenal pics dearest ksuromax....everything looks amazing!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Well off cos ..... im answerable to "My Lady Boss" !!!


 love ya! YOU the boss queen


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Phenomenal pics dearest ksuromax....everything looks amazing!


thank you heaps, my Dear!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> For the first time taking out this beauty!. Had a hard time trying to capture real shade. Plus little red pebbled leather coin purse (AirPods inside) made in Ubrique! Ooooleeeeé!!



This color is truly beautiful—I can only imagine how pretty it is IRL.


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Bleu abyss envelope[emoji7]
> View attachment 4153871



As always, lovely look (cute top ).


----------



## Magayon_ako

Rubisse Day .... enjoying the view from the top


----------



## Iamminda

Magayon_ako said:


> Rubisse Day .... enjoying the view from the top
> View attachment 4154343


Beautiful color!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> For the first time taking out this beauty!. Had a hard time trying to capture real shade. Plus little red pebbled leather coin purse (AirPods inside) made in Ubrique! Ooooleeeeé!!


this is seriously stunning bag!!


----------



## ksuromax

Magayon_ako said:


> Rubisse Day .... enjoying the view from the top
> View attachment 4154343


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> For the first time taking out this beauty!. Had a hard time trying to capture real shade. Plus little red pebbled leather coin purse (AirPods inside) made in Ubrique! Ooooleeeeé!!



Wow, so beautiful, her colour is always looking very slightly different in each pic!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Magayon_ako said:


> Rubisse Day .... enjoying the view from the top
> View attachment 4154343



Great pic & beautiful looking red....she is on top of the world!


----------



## peacebabe

Aw .... what a beautiful day with a lovely Day ... ... 



Magayon_ako said:


> Rubisse Day .... enjoying the view from the top
> View attachment 4154343


----------



## peacebabe

Hope you had fun with your "new found " 



aalinne_72 said:


> For the first time taking out this beauty!. Had a hard time trying to capture real shade. Plus little red pebbled leather coin purse (AirPods inside) made in Ubrique! Ooooleeeeé!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rose Berlingot


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


> Rose Berlingot



Wow, just gorgeous, love how you've styled this pretty pink with those shoes!


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo tote


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, just gorgeous, love how you've styled this pretty pink with those shoes!


Thanks a lot , dear jthb 
I'm pretty colorful today by my standards


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote



Love this pic!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks a lot , dear jthb
> I'm pretty colorful today by my standards


And you look lovely  I also wear pretty basic colours so a colourful Bal cheers things right up


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote



I also love this pic


----------



## Magayon_ako

jeanstohandbags said:


> Great pic & beautiful looking red....she is on top of the world!


Yes she is, lol .... thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## Magayon_ako

peacebabe said:


> Aw .... what a beautiful day with a lovely Day ... ...


Thank you!  [emoji8]


----------



## Magayon_ako

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful color!


Thank you!  [emoji2]


----------



## peacebabe

Off cos you can & do wear colors !!!  . I always feel that we are the same style, simple, casual, fuss free look. And im HARDLY being caught in skirts (pardon me if i got you wrong ). I always need "something in between" to "feel safe" !!! 

Oh ....  your slip on too!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Rose Berlingot


----------



## peacebabe

Yet another awesome pic ! How i envy Tattoo 



ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Yet another awesome pic ! How i envy Tattoo


+1!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Yet another awesome pic ! How i envy Tattoo





muchstuff said:


> +1!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Magayon_ako said:


> Rubisse Day .... enjoying the view from the top
> View attachment 4154343



Forgot to say : 
Such an exceptionally beautiful and rare color !!


----------



## Vancang

It’s a pink bag day for me,city small silver hardware in pink flamingo(I think that it’s the name of this color)


----------



## Kendie26

Last night for sushi dinner....my mini Papier A4 is dedicated to the fabulous @peacebabe


----------



## Iamminda

Vancang said:


> It’s a pink bag day for me,city small silver hardware in pink flamingo(I think that it’s the name of this color)
> View attachment 4156106



Pretty pink and I like the silver hardware.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Last night for sushi dinner....my mini Papier A4 is dedicated to the fabulous @peacebabe



Oh it’s good to see your beautiful A4 again.


----------



## peacebabe

Aw ...... how i miss her !!! 

Hope she had some sushi too !!! 



Kendie26 said:


> Last night for sushi dinner....my mini Papier A4 is dedicated to the fabulous @peacebabe


----------



## Vancang

Iamminda said:


> Pretty pink and I like the silver hardware.



Thank you!!! I feel that the silver hardware it’s perfect for summer days


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote



Another totally cool pic!


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo tote is having good time in Barcelona


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote is having good time in Barcelona


Sagrada Falimilia!!
Many thanks for posting these beautiful photos of the city of my


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Sagrada Falimilia!!
> Many thanks for posting these beautiful photos of the city of my


----------



## ksuromax

sorry, guys, i just can't stop


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> sorry, guys, i just can't stop


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote is having good time in Barcelona


I jus love your pics my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I jus love your pics my friend!


----------



## chowlover2

ksuromax said:


> sorry, guys, i just can't stop


I wish I was that bag!


----------



## peacebabe

"Lucky for you that's what i like, that's what i like"  



ksuromax said:


> sorry, guys, i just can't stop





ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote is having good time in Barcelona


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> sorry, guys, i just can't stop


Please don’t stop with these pics — need our daily dose of vitamin k(suromax)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> sorry, guys, i just can't stop


Damn girl this is 1 hell-of-a trip!!! Trip of a lifetime! Love all the pics


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Damn girl this is 1 hell-of-a trip!!! Trip of a lifetime! Love all the pics


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo tote is out and about Barcelona, #ParkGuel


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote is out and about Barcelona, #ParkGuel


This is one well-travelled bag


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote is out and about Barcelona, #ParkGuel


Gorgeous everything, k.


----------



## peacebabe

Man ...... the sea view ......   



ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote is out and about Barcelona, #ParkGuel


----------



## ksuromax

sitting on the roof terrace after feet-killing walk around Alhamra, sipping on so well deserved drinks, coincidentally my new Bal pouch matches our drinks on the colour palette


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> sitting on the roof terrace after feet-killing walk around Alhamra, sipping on so well deserved drinks, coincidentally my new Bal pouch matches our drinks on the colour palette


I LOVE this Bazar colour combination and I want to kick Gvasalia if he doesn't produce the cardholders in these stripes PRONTO!  

You guys look to be having a fabulous trip!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I LOVE this Bazar colour combination and I want to kick Gvasalia if he doesn't produce the cardholders in these stripes PRONTO!
> 
> You guys look to be having a fabulous trip!


 
we had some funny moments (not in a good sense) but in general yes, it's turning out to be a good one!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> we had some funny moments (not in a good sense) but in general yes, it's turning out to be a good one!


We sure do appreciate you taking us along with your pics  It's high tourist season now where you are, I can imagine it can be trying at times as well as fantastic


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> We sure do appreciate you taking us along with your pics  It's high tourist season now where you are, I can imagine it can be trying at times as well as fantastic


it's not about high season, it's about odd things happening, but all that is experience, whatever it is, and we just brace the adventures as they come our way! (broken glass in the rental car, delayed flight and changed gates 4 times!!!!, etc), in the end it will be all fun memories to remember


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> it's not about high season, it's about odd things happening, but all that is experience, whatever it is, and we just brace the adventures as they come our way! (broken glass in the rental car, delayed flight and changed gates 4 times!!!!, etc), in the end it will be all fun memories to remember



I have been enjoying your trip and photos of course, funny enough Barcelona was my first time I ever travelled abroad and had my passport stolen along with my purse in Starbucks, first time driving a car on highway and almost letting it roll down the slope into vineyards.... etc.  our life is all about memories [emoji4]
Ps a delayed flight at night was also on the schedule at that time [emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> I have been enjoying your trip and photos of course, funny enough Barcelona was my first time I ever travelled abroad and had my passport stolen along with my purse in Starbucks, first time driving a car on highway and almost letting it roll down the slope into vineyards.... etc.  our life is all about memories [emoji4]
> Ps a delayed flight at night was also on the schedule at that time [emoji16]


thank god driving all across Italy was safe and under control, but leaving the car in the public parking in Rome was a bad idea


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> thank god driving all across Italy was safe and under control, but leaving the car in the public parking in Rome was a bad idea



Oh no! What happened then? When we left our car stupidly parked at handicapped slot in Rome for a short time as was no vacant space near hotel, ok, we Russians are barbarians [emoji16] next morning had an early fly to Madrid.. that was a adventurous night! 
Ok, adventures that’s all we want from life [emoji16] thankfully i am no longer crazy about catching the plane


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Oh no! What happened then? When we left our car stupidly parked at handicapped slot in Rome for a short time as was no vacant space near hotel, ok, we Russians are barbarians [emoji16] next morning had an early fly to Madrid.. that was a adventurous night!
> Ok, adventures that’s all we want from life [emoji16] thankfully i am no longer crazy about catching the plane


we lived in Vatican area, in a very nice block, fully lit, good vision at night and busy road just at the edge of the parking, i mean, it's a busy place with no chance to do something unnoticed, but in the morning right before heading to Florence we found a back left wondow broken, nothing was taken (we hardly had anything left in it, just pillows and a few euro in coins), but police report and exchange of the car took our precious time, luckily we had full insurance, hence no nerves wrecking and stress


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> sitting on the roof terrace after feet-killing walk around Alhamra, sipping on so well deserved drinks, coincidentally my new Bal pouch matches our drinks on the colour palette



Such pretty colors in this picture.  Gosh, a few odd events on your trip huh?  Glad you are all ok and enjoying your trip overall.  It seems like you have been on vaca forever — we are loving all the pics.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Such pretty colors in this picture.  Gosh, a few odd events on your trip huh?  Glad you are all ok and enjoying your trip overall.  It seems like you have been on vaca forever — we are loving all the pics.


 it does seem so to us as well, all 4 of us are knackered, but we are so keen to see something new, and get new experience that despite absolute tiredness every day we get up and go!


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> we lived in Vatican area, in a very nice block, fully lit, good vision at night and busy road just at the edge of the parking, i mean, it's a busy place with no chance to do something unnoticed, but in the morning right before heading to Florence we found a back left wondow broken, nothing was taken (we hardly had anything left in it, just pillows and a few euro in coins), but police report and exchange of the car took our precious time, luckily we had full insurance, hence no nerves wrecking and stress



Wow, so wise of you to take full insurance! Not very pleasant situation, but i can imagine such things happen  every day in south of Italy


----------



## alla.miss

So where next? Please keep posting photos of your bal and bv travels!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Wow, so wise of you to take full insurance! Not very pleasant situation, but i can imagine such things happen  every day in south of Italy


we are too experienced  if something bad MAY happen, it WILL happen, hence no games with fate, guys in the car rental office were surprised and sort of astonished with our 'luck', they mentioned a few times - "you're very lucky to have full insurance" ! we are damn not, we just didn't want to risk


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> So where next? Please keep posting photos of your bal and bv travels!


in Granada at the moment, next destination will be in a couple of days, stay tuned


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it does seem so to us as well, all 4 of us are knackered, but we are so keen to see something new, and get new experience that despite absolute tiredness every day we get up and go!


You can rest when you're back home!


----------



## peacebabe

I wonder if i've been "lucky" or my trip were not so "interesting". No such adventures so far. Perhaps my destinations were mainly Asia? Been to just London and was fine too. 



alla.miss said:


> I have been enjoying your trip and photos of course, funny enough Barcelona was my first time I ever travelled abroad and had my passport stolen along with my purse in Starbucks, first time driving a car on highway and almost letting it roll down the slope into vineyards.... etc.  our life is all about memories [emoji4]
> Ps a delayed flight at night was also on the schedule at that time [emoji16]





ksuromax said:


> it's not about high season, it's about odd things happening, but all that is experience, whatever it is, and we just brace the adventures as they come our way! (broken glass in the rental car, delayed flight and changed gates 4 times!!!!, etc), in the end it will be all fun memories to remember


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You can rest when you're back home!


i wish!  back to work on the next day


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I wonder if i've been "lucky" or my trip were not so "interesting". No such adventures so far. Perhaps my destinations were mainly Asia? Been to just London and was fine too.


touch wood, my Dear!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> I wonder if i've been "lucky" or my trip were not so "interesting". No such adventures so far. Perhaps my destinations were mainly Asia? Been to just London and was fine too.


Believe me, London  / Great Britain is a completely different story from the European South


----------



## peacebabe

Well, i hugged a tree instead !!! 



ksuromax said:


> touch wood, my Dear!!


----------



## peacebabe

Ouch ....... really sad to head that ..... 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Believe me, London  / Great Britain is a completely different story from the European South


----------



## Magayon_ako

Pollie-Jean said:


> Forgot to say : [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> Such an exceptionally beautiful and rare color !!


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## peacebabe

Salmon Pink Papier A5


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Salmon Pink Papier A5



Oh my, this is pretty!   I really like this color combo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

again Rose Berlingot


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> Salmon Pink Papier A5





Pollie-Jean said:


> again Rose Berlingot



Beautiful pinks ladies!


----------



## Phiomega

Prussian Blue is out today - I was wearing a white top and blue stripes pants, with grey/blue shoes, letting this beauty takes the center stage...


----------



## ksuromax

in one of the whole Europe largest Cathedrals today, plus some random streets shots #Granada 
Orange trees are everywhere!!!


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> in one of the whole Europe largest Cathedrals today, plus some random streets shots #Granada
> Orange trees are everywhere!!!



Oh! The pictures are so good.. i want to go on a vaca too [emoji23]

Is it Saragossa?


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Oh! The pictures are so good.. i want to go on a vaca too [emoji23]
> 
> Is it Saragossa?


Granada
we have walked through Albaicin, and a bit in the centre of Granada


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

alla.miss said:


> Oh! The pictures are so good.. i want to go on a vaca too [emoji23]
> 
> Is it Saragossa?


Beautiful! Orange trees are so exotic to me.


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> Granada
> we have walked through Albaicin, and a bit in the centre of Granada


never been there.. must be scorching now in the south of Spain! he-he good weather for oranges, not people


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> never been there.. must be scorching now in the south of Spain! he-he good weather for oranges, not people


it's pretty dry here, hence not too bad even in the midday, just need to remember to put on a sunscreen before hitting the road...


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful! Orange trees are so exotic to me.


Nothing better than a warm orange straight off the tree...


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> in one of the whole Europe largest Cathedrals today, plus some random streets shots #Granada
> Orange trees are everywhere!!!



The first picture is really stunning! And for some reason the tattoo bag looks ‘home’... what a great travel @ksuromax!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies .... 



jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful pinks ladies!





Iamminda said:


> Oh my, this is pretty!   I really like this color combo


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely shots !!! Hope you are getting lots of vitamin C !! 



ksuromax said:


> in one of the whole Europe largest Cathedrals today, plus some random streets shots #Granada
> Orange trees are everywhere!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Not a bag but thought you’d like to see my little graffiti DIY on a mirror
Can be worn as charm/ keyring or tied to the tassel of any other color that matches with the paintings!
Mirror was originally 06 off white.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Riva


----------



## Phiomega

My black beauty at work....


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Not a bag but thought you’d like to see my little graffiti DIY on a mirror
> Can be worn as charm/ keyring or tied to the tassel of any other color that matches with the paintings!
> Mirror was originally 06 off white.



Looks wonderful — you did a great job


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Not a bag but thought you’d like to see my little graffiti DIY on a mirror
> Can be worn as charm/ keyring or tied to the tassel of any other color that matches with the paintings!
> Mirror was originally 06 off white.



Amazing job!   You are quite an artist, this looks professional.....is this the start of a new hobby?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Phiomega said:


> Prussian Blue is out today - I was wearing a white top and blue stripes pants, with grey/blue shoes, letting this beauty takes the center stage...
> View attachment 4162003



What an exceptional blue this is!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Amazing job!   You are quite an artist, this looks professional.....is this the start of a new hobby?


Glad you like it!
Best of all (guez..) I ruined it! But have new ideas and this time with the appropriate materials..


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Glad you like it!
> Best of all (guez..) I ruined it! But have new ideas and this time with the appropriate materials..



It's the mistakes along the way that we learn from.....life would be no fun if we didn't make mistakes  And at least if it is too ruined, then you have these pics of it to remember your wonderful creativity   I do love the all the wording you have added to this original design - my favourite is "leave me alone"....that resonates more with me than "the power of dreams"


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Phiomega said:


> Prussian Blue is out today - I was wearing a white top and blue stripes pants, with grey/blue shoes, letting this beauty takes the center stage...
> View attachment 4162003


OMG love the colour, it is gorgeous


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> It's the mistakes along the way that we learn from.....life would be no fun if we didn't make mistakes  And at least if it is too ruined, then you have these pics of it to remember your wonderful creativity   I do love the all the wording you have added to this original design - my favourite is "leave me alone"....that resonates more with me than "the power of dreams"


Right now the mirror is total black 
Will start new project next Saturday wish me luck! Don’t like to give up


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Right now the mirror is total black
> Will start new project next Saturday wish me luck! Don’t like to give up


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Tattoo tote in the 'centre of the wolrd'


----------



## ksuromax

Medusa turned into the stone herself when she saw my Balenciaga Tattoo


----------



## peacebabe

I like this !!!




ksuromax said:


> Medusa turned into the stone herself when she saw my Balenciaga Tattoo


----------



## peacebabe

Black background is good for Graffiti too ! 



aalinne_72 said:


> Right now the mirror is total black
> Will start new project next Saturday wish me luck! Don’t like to give up


----------



## peacebabe

Back to one of my favorite 
Papier Drop Bucket


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Back to one of my favorite
> Papier Drop Bucket



Looks fab on you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Back to one of my favorite
> Papier Drop Bucket


You look awesome, peace


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Medusa turned into the stone herself when she saw my Balenciaga Tattoo


This has got be to one of the best traveled bags in the world


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Back to one of my favorite
> Papier Drop Bucket



Great as usual !! 
And what a cute little charm  ! What car is it ?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Blurry  Ultra  Violet Velo  with a totally crumpled linen shirt


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> Blurry  Ultra  Violet Velo  with a totally crumpled linen shirt


GORGEOUS  but it's no surprise I'd think so


----------



## Vancang

Vancang said:


> It’s a pink bag day for me,city small silver hardware in pink flamingo(I think that it’s the name of this color)
> View attachment 4156106



Correction the color is ROSE FLAMINGO


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Back to one of my favorite
> Papier Drop Bucket


This bag is perfection on you.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Back to one of my favorite
> Papier Drop Bucket


My pretty peacebabe


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks PJ 

Its a yellow taxi charm from Juicy 

PS** Opps .... looks like i've inherited your "blurr photo" technique 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Great as usual !!
> And what a cute little charm  ! What car is it ?


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks MUCH !!! You know i really  this Drop Bucket ! 



muchstuff said:


> Looks fab on you!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies for "approving" this bag . 



Dextersmom said:


> This bag is perfection on you.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look awesome, peace





Iamminda said:


> My pretty peacebabe


----------



## peacebabe

PJ, don't be surprised that you may be starting a trend for blurry photo & crumpled shirt !!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Blurry  Ultra  Violet Velo  with a totally crumpled linen shirt


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> PJ, don't be surprised that you may be starting a trend for blurry photo & crumpled shirt !!!


everyone as she likes it


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Thanks PJ
> 
> Its a yellow taxi charm from Juicy
> 
> PS** Opps .... looks like i've inherited your "blurr photo" technique



 ok , from now on, my personal identifying feature is "blurry"
...  and expression of my individuality and my believe in personal freedom
 ( freely cited from "Wild At Heart " ) 
That's a super cute  taxi


----------



## LostInBal

Well ladies, promised I would redo the mirror with a new an total different graffiti which is more similar to the original one by Bal, but I'm  not disappointed with the final results. @jeanstohandbags does it work for you? 
Here we go!
psd: Colors are more vibrant irl, just like in here! (3rd photo). Cloudy morning today


----------



## Pollie-Jean

aalinne_72 said:


> Well ladies, promised I would redo the mirror with a new an total different graffiti which is more similar to the original one by Bal, but I'm  not disappointed with the final results. @jeanstohandbags does it work for you?
> Here we go!
> psd: Colors are more vibrant irl, just like in here! (3rd photo). Cloudy morning today



Great job !


----------



## LostInBal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Great job !


Thank you lady!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Well ladies, promised I would redo the mirror with a new an total different graffiti which is more similar to the original one by Bal, but I'm  not disappointed with the final results. @jeanstohandbags does it work for you?
> Here we go!
> psd: Colors are more vibrant irl, just like in here! (3rd photo). Cloudy morning today



I love it!!!!  The colours are great & I love the wording 'sinners'  very cool!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Well ladies, promised I would redo the mirror with a new an total different graffiti which is more similar to the original one by Bal, but I'm  not disappointed with the final results. @jeanstohandbags does it work for you?
> Here we go!
> psd: Colors are more vibrant irl, just like in here! (3rd photo). Cloudy morning today


Fab!!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Well ladies, promised I would redo the mirror with a new an total different graffiti which is more similar to the original one by Bal, but I'm  not disappointed with the final results. @jeanstohandbags does it work for you?
> Here we go!
> psd: Colors are more vibrant irl, just like in here! (3rd photo). Cloudy morning today


Stellar job.  You need to do this as a side job for others


----------



## peacebabe

Sounds cool !!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> ok , from now on, my personal identifying feature is "blurry"
> ...  and expression of my individuality and my believe in personal freedom
> ( freely cited from "Wild At Heart " )
> That's a super cute  taxi


----------



## peacebabe

This is much better !!! Waiting to see it on the bag 



aalinne_72 said:


> Well ladies, promised I would redo the mirror with a new an total different graffiti which is more similar to the original one by Bal, but I'm  not disappointed with the final results. @jeanstohandbags does it work for you?
> Here we go!
> psd: Colors are more vibrant irl, just like in here! (3rd photo). Cloudy morning today


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> ok , from now on, my personal identifying feature is "blurry"
> ...  and expression of my individuality and my believe in personal freedom
> ( freely cited from "Wild At Heart " )
> That's a super cute  taxi



You need to trademark your “blurry” picture style — otherwise some of us (like peacebabe and myself, lol) will borrow this technique .  “Wild at Heart” was a fun movie.


----------



## peacebabe

Sweetie, can't you see from my "blurry" taxi charm photo that im already "mastering" the technique?? 



Iamminda said:


> You need to trademark your “blurry” picture style — otherwise some of us (like peacebabe and myself, lol) will borrow this technique .  “Wild at Heart” was a fun movie.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Sweetie, can't you see from my "blurry" taxi charm photo that im already "mastering" the technique??


Lol, guess PJ doesn’t mind us borrowing (in your case, “mastering” ) this technique.  Thank you PJ.  I hope to try it soon,


----------



## ksuromax

Holy Cow was equally missed, hence she is second one out for a spin!


----------



## Iamminda

Not sure if it has been posted already but Congratulations to @ksuromax and @atlantis1982 for being featured in Purseblog’s Best 22 Reveals of the Summer for K’s Anniv Bag and A’s vert gazon.  Actually they were the first and second bags featured in the article so clearly leading the pack .  

(Sorry I don’t know how to link it here on my IPad.  But it was on the Purseblog on 8/17.)


----------



## peacebabe

Sorry no cure. You said it, you must post the link because im very sure we are all    now !!!





Iamminda said:


> Not sure if it has been posted already but Congratulations to @ksuromax and @atlantis1982 for being featured in Purseblog’s Best 22 Reveals of the Summer for K’s Anniv Bag and A’s vert gazon.  Actually they were the first and second bags featured in the article so clearly leading the pack .
> 
> (Sorry I don’t know how to link it here on my IPad.  But it was on the Purseblog on 8/17.)


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Sorry no cure. You said it, you must post the link because im very sure we are all    now !!!


Here's the link...
https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/the-22-best-purseforum-bag-reveals-of-summer-2018/


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Here's the link...
> https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/the-22-best-purseforum-bag-reveals-of-summer-2018/


Thanks MS  (one of these days, I will figure out how to do it on my portable devices, I can only link it on a desktop computer which I don’t always have access to, lol)


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks MS  (one of these days, I will figure out how to do it on my portable devices, I can only link it on a desktop computer which I don’t always have access to, lol)


The app is a whole different monkey...I can't find half the stuff on it.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> The app is a whole different monkey...I can't find half the stuff on it.


I can’t even doing the app, lol.  I am on my iPad viewing through a browser (I know, so old schooled, or just lame, lol)


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I can’t even doing the app, lol.  I am on my iPad viewing through a browser (I know, so old schooled, or just lame, lol)


I'm pretty much a passive observer on the app, I can comment but really can't find half the stuff, seriously. Much easier on my Mac.


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks so Muchie !!! 



muchstuff said:


> Here's the link...
> https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/the-22-best-purseforum-bag-reveals-of-summer-2018/


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Thanks so Muchie !!!



Muchstuff to the rescue again — she is the best . Thank you muchstuff.


----------



## peacebabe

She is really good at "searching" !!! She is our "walking directory" !! 



Iamminda said:


> Muchstuff to the rescue again — she is the best . Thank you muchstuff.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I can’t even doing the app, lol.  I am on my iPad viewing through a browser (I know, so old schooled, or just lame, lol)


2 of us


----------



## Pollie-Jean

white blurry Everyday


----------



## Pollie-Jean

me again 
Bazar


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> me again
> Bazar


Delightful! Love this combination of Bazar colours as well! I just keep staring


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Thank you SGCW 
Obviously no one but me wants to post here atm


----------



## peacebabe

I  both of them !!



Pollie-Jean said:


> me again
> Bazar


----------



## peacebabe

Another cool bag !  



Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you SGCW
> Obviously no one but me wants to post here atm


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


> Obviously no one but me wants to post here atm



Lolz, I did take a pic of my dog today with my 05 City bag in the background, surely that can count! 
BTW lovely bag & pic PJ


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Another cool bag !



You are so sweet ! 



jeanstohandbags said:


> Lolz, I did take a pic of my dog today with my 05 City bag in the background, *surely that can count!*
> BTW lovely bag & pic PJ
> 
> View attachment 4170332



woe somebody says something else


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you SGCW
> Obviously no one but me wants to post here atm


i am giving all readers a break from my unstopable avalanche of Tattoo tote pics posting


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lolz, I did take a pic of my dog today with my 05 City bag in the background, surely that can count!
> BTW lovely bag & pic PJ
> 
> View attachment 4170332


OMG! these eyes!!! that bag!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lolz, I did take a pic of my dog today with my 05 City bag in the background, surely that can count!
> BTW lovely bag & pic PJ
> 
> View attachment 4170332


Your doggie is so beautiful!!!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lolz, I did take a pic of my dog today with my 05 City bag in the background, surely that can count!
> BTW lovely bag & pic PJ
> 
> View attachment 4170332



What a sweetie... we need a new thread, dogs with bags!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lolz, I did take a pic of my dog today with my 05 City bag in the background, surely that can count!
> BTW lovely bag & pic PJ
> 
> View attachment 4170332


How sweet..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> i am giving all readers a break from my unstopable avalanche of Tattoo tote pics posting


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lolz, I did take a pic of my dog today with my 05 City bag in the background, surely that can count!
> BTW lovely bag & pic PJ
> 
> View attachment 4170332


Aaaaw!  Not fair even to a 2005 City


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i am giving all readers a break from my unstopable avalanche of Tattoo tote pics posting


We will be going through tattoo withdrawal symptoms soon — so please make it a short break ok?  Perhaps to tie us over until the next appearance of your tote, perhaps you can post your tattoo accessories in the meantime?


----------



## Antigone

@jeanstohandbags adorable dog, amazing city bag


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


> woe somebody says something else





ksuromax said:


> OMG! these eyes!!! that bag!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Your doggie is so beautiful!!!





muchstuff said:


> What a sweetie... we need a new thread, dogs with bags!





aalinne_72 said:


> How sweet..





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Aaaaw!  Not fair even to a 2005 City





Antigone said:


> @jeanstohandbags adorable dog, amazing city bag



Thanks all This hound is my shadow every moment I am home.  @muchstuff Love the idea of a new 'dogs and bags thread (& cats too!)' I would probably contribute more to that than any other since I am forever taking pics of him


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> We will be going through tattoo withdrawal symptoms soon — so please make it a short break ok?  Perhaps to tie us over until the next appearance of your tote, perhaps you can post your tattoo accessories in the meantime?


i will post my new Bazar fringed clutch today, will this do??


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i will post my new Bazar fringed clutch today, will this do??


Thank you — any of your pretties will help me out


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thank you — any of your pretties will help me out


you're too sweet, my dear!!


----------



## peacebabe

What a nice combination !! 



jeanstohandbags said:


> Lolz, I did take a pic of my dog today with my 05 City bag in the background, surely that can count!
> BTW lovely bag & pic PJ
> 
> View attachment 4170332


----------



## ksuromax

Everyday tote


----------



## peacebabe

She has been "neglected" for quite awhile!!!  back ! 



ksuromax said:


> Everyday tote


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> She has been "neglected" for quite awhile!!!  back !


lots of my babies have, coz Mum was away! But this is going to change, coz i missed them, too, and will be switching a lot now!


----------



## ksuromax

Heading out for a drink with friends, my new Bazar clutch is doing a great job! Liking it so far, fun and cool piece!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Heading out for a drink with friends, my new Bazar clutch is doing a great job! Liking it so far, fun and cool piece!



This looks even prettier when carried (with the fringe in motion).  Beautiful clutch K.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This looks even prettier when carried (with the fringe in motion).  Beautiful clutch K.


thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lolz, I did take a pic of my dog today with my 05 City bag in the background, surely that can count!
> BTW lovely bag & pic PJ
> 
> View attachment 4170332


2 major hotties in this pic!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Heading out for a drink with friends, my new Bazar clutch is doing a great job! Liking it so far, fun and cool piece!


 looks so perfect w/ your outfit! Have fun


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> looks so perfect w/ your outfit! Have fun


thank you, Sweetheart!  we totally did! 
was a great laugh and fun night!


----------



## ksuromax

double


----------



## peacebabe

Perfect match in white, black blue !!!  



ksuromax said:


> Heading out for a drink with friends, my new Bazar clutch is doing a great job! Liking it so far, fun and cool piece!


----------



## papertrees

Here’s my Bal bag for today. I love how slouchy she is!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Perfect match in white, black blue !!!


 thank you, buddy!


----------



## ksuromax

these 2 were made for each other! 
with a difference of 13 years!!!  
outside/inside


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> these 2 were made for each other!
> with a difference of 13 years!!!
> outside/inside


Perfect together!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Perfect together!


i know!!


----------



## ksuromax

papertrees said:


> Here’s my Bal bag for today. I love how slouchy she is!
> View attachment 4172316


Leather is


----------



## LostInBal

This cutie.. Holiday collection S/S 2013 Rouge Hip pale gold hardware Hamilton leather


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> This cutie.. Holiday collection S/S 2013 Rouge Hip pale gold hardware Hamilton leather
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172354


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> This cutie.. Holiday collection S/S 2013 Rouge Hip pale gold hardware Hamilton leather
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172354


Whoa! That is 1 very SPECIAL (super duper special) Hip!!! Lucky you aalinne!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> these 2 were made for each other!
> with a difference of 13 years!!!
> outside/inside


Oh yesi forgot you had this green babe ~ so fun, sassy, sexy (like you!)


----------



## Kendie26

papertrees said:


> Here’s my Bal bag for today. I love how slouchy she is!
> View attachment 4172316


 doesn’t get any better than Bal blues like this....truly a magnificent bag


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> thank you, Sweetheart!  we totally did!
> was a great laugh and fun night!


The blue in this colorway w/ fringe really pops beautifully


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh yesi forgot you had this green babe ~ so fun, sassy, sexy (like you!)


----------



## peacebabe

It's PUR rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr FECT indeed ~~~ 

You should ve worn your Pink bracelet too 



ksuromax said:


> these 2 were made for each other!
> with a difference of 13 years!!!
> outside/inside


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> It's PUR rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr FECT indeed ~~~
> 
> You should ve worn your Pink bracelet too


i usually do, but i wore it so often during my hols that now we both are having a break!


----------



## LostInBal




----------



## ksuromax

Second Day in a row (i love how my dye is holding up, see the pocket vs body dif!)


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Second Day in a row (i love how my dye is holding up, see the pocket vs body dif!)


Wow!. Is it coral red?


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Second Day in a row (i love how my dye is holding up, see the pocket vs body dif!)


Looks FAB! You & Molly0 may be inspiring me to consider dyeing my Chloe bag to a new color that will make me want to use her, but i am PETRIFIED of ruining it


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday, out w/ limited edition (Neiman Marcus special 10th anniversary of City bag)...i liked how the sunlight hit the bag in the car but the other pic may show her lizard embossed texture a little better. Ironically I commented yesterday to aalinne how I’ve only ever received 1 compliment from a stranger when out in public w/ a Bal bag (Brief bag) so I had a very good laugh in my head yesterday when a sales lady from Bloomie’s complimented this bag saying she liked the bag & how the color coordinated w/ my dress. Now mind you, she was trying to butter me up to sell me something!!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow!. Is it coral red?


originally it was Rose Thulian, which was bugging me with its pinkish hue, and i re-dyed it into Vermillion


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday, out w/ limited edition (Neiman Marcus special 10th anniversary of City bag)...i liked how the sunlight hit the bag in the car but the other pic may show her lizard embossed texture a little better. Ironically I commented yesterday to aalinne how I’ve only ever received 1 compliment from a stranger when out in public w/ a Bal bag (Brief bag) so I had a very good laugh in my head yesterday when a sales lady from Bloomie’s complimented this bag saying she liked the bag & how the color coordinated w/ my dress. Now mind you, she was trying to butter me up to sell me something!!


Beau!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Looks FAB! You & Molly0 may be inspiring me to consider dyeing my Chloe bag to a new color that will make me want to use her, but i am PETRIFIED of ruining it


what leather is it?


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday, out w/ limited edition (Neiman Marcus special 10th anniversary of City bag)...i liked how the sunlight hit the bag in the car but the other pic may show her lizard embossed texture a little better. Ironically I commented yesterday to aalinne how I’ve only ever received 1 compliment from a stranger when out in public w/ a Bal bag (Brief bag) so I had a very good laugh in my head yesterday when a sales lady from Bloomie’s complimented this bag saying she liked the bag & how the color coordinated w/ my dress. Now mind you, she was trying to butter me up to sell me something!!



I love this one K — the color looks so different (both pretty) in the two pics.


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


>





ksuromax said:


> Second Day in a row (i love how my dye is holding up, see the pocket vs body dif!)



Great looks gals .  Loving the red with the black/white.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> what leather is it?





ksuromax said:


> Beau!





Iamminda said:


> I love this one K — the color looks so different (both pretty) in the two pics.


Thanks kindly Lovelies! & k-the Chloe bag is small grained calfskin. I know I am way too scared to do it


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly Lovelies! & k-the Chloe bag is small grained calfskin. I know I am way too scared to do it


grained calfskin won't take the dye evenly, at least not a DIY project  
i would suggest you take it to a professional leather workshop, or SPA


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> grained calfskin won't take the dye evenly, at least not a DIY project
> i would suggest you take it to a professional leather workshop, or SPA


Thanks doll. If we lived close by, perhaps I’d consider letting YOU do it!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks doll. If we lived close by, perhaps I’d consider letting YOU do it!


hahaha  to point at me just in case if it would have gone wrong?..


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> hahaha  to point at me just in case if it would have gone wrong?..


No, I KNOW you’d do a phenomenal job! I see your talent babe!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> No, I KNOW you’d do a phenomenal job! I see your talent babe!


you are too kind, my dear!  i wish i could be close enough to help you to re-dye your bag. Or just take it to a new loving home


----------



## ksuromax

Apple Green Day with Bazar pouch and Tattoo wallet


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Apple Green Day with Bazar pouch and Tattoo wallet


Love these together. Happy-bag!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love these together. Happy-bag!


Happy Owner!


----------



## Heart Star

Canard town with rhw. This baby is so slouchy I doesn't stand up on it's own!
Honestly, it's not my favorite bag, mostly because of the hardware. I prefer silver. But I have a lot of relatives eye-balling it


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Apple Green Day with Bazar pouch and Tattoo wallet


Beautiful green — and thanks for a dose of vitamin T(attoo)


----------



## Iamminda

Heart Star said:


> Canard town with rhw. This baby is so slouchy I doesn't stand up on it's own!
> Honestly, it's not my favorite bag, mostly because of the hardware. I prefer silver. But I have a lot of relatives eye-balling it
> View attachment 4175476



I love the town.  This is a nice color.


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> Apple Green Day with Bazar pouch and Tattoo wallet



Love, love, love, love, love, looooooove your Apple Green Day!  Such a beautiful bag....Thank you for the eye candy treat!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful green — and thanks for a dose of vitamin T(attoo)


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Love, love, love, love, love, looooooove your Apple Green Day!  Such a beautiful bag....Thank you for the eye candy treat!!


 my pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

@peacebabe your wish is my command!  
with Rose Flamingo bracelet today
Apple Green Day and logomania scarf


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely color & glad to see you wearing Bal 

So was the SA successful in her buttering?? 



Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday, out w/ limited edition (Neiman Marcus special 10th anniversary of City bag)...i liked how the sunlight hit the bag in the car but the other pic may show her lizard embossed texture a little better. Ironically I commented yesterday to aalinne how I’ve only ever received 1 compliment from a stranger when out in public w/ a Bal bag (Brief bag) so I had a very good laugh in my head yesterday when a sales lady from Bloomie’s complimented this bag saying she liked the bag & how the color coordinated w/ my dress. Now mind you, she was trying to butter me up to sell me something!!


----------



## peacebabe

Oldie & newbies with more than a decade apart yet united !!! 

IMHO, Apple Green looks best in a Day style 



ksuromax said:


> Apple Green Day with Bazar pouch and Tattoo wallet


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks buddy !!! That's an eye candy 

Shall we make it sweeter by having a dark pink shoe?? 



ksuromax said:


> @peacebabe your wish is my command!
> with Rose Flamingo bracelet today
> Apple Green Day and logomania scarf


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Thanks buddy !!! That's an eye candy
> 
> Shall we make it sweeter by having a dark pink shoe??


i HAVE one pair (wore them yesterday, TOD's loafers), but today i wanted the green to stand out, hence navy blue dress and espadrilles to make a solid background


----------



## peacebabe

Awaiting to see such combination !! 



ksuromax said:


> i HAVE one pair (wore them yesterday, TOD's loafers), but today i wanted the green to stand out, hence navy blue dress and espadrilles to make a solid background


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Awaiting to see such combination !!


you will have to wait a bit, coz i have just received my 7th BV hobo and will be cheating on Bal for a while ....


----------



## peacebabe

Oh no ......... 



ksuromax said:


> you will have to wait a bit, coz i have just received my 7th BV hobo and will be cheating on Bal for a while ....


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Oh no .........


there, there!  
i will be back to Bal very soon


----------



## doni

My Bazar M shopper


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> @peacebabe your wish is my command!
> with Rose Flamingo bracelet today
> Apple Green Day and logomania scarf


Scrumptious!


----------



## ksuromax

doni said:


> My Bazar M shopper
> 
> View attachment 4175952


oh, look at this puddle of slouchy gorgeous leather!!!


----------



## doni

ksuromax said:


> oh, look at this puddle of slouchy gorgeous leather!!!



That was me commuting. Changed to a Bazar clutch once at work


----------



## ksuromax

doni said:


> That was me commuting. Changed to a Bazar clutch once at work
> 
> View attachment 4176039


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Lovely color & glad to see you wearing Bal
> 
> So was the SA successful in her buttering??


Thank you darlin’ & haha, no she/the SA was not successful! I’ve only bought ONE new bag this year (gucci)& that will likely remain the only 1 for this entire year (which is quite the feat for me!)


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you darlin’ & haha, no she/the SA was not successful! I’ve only bought ONE new bag this year (gucci)& that will likely remain the only 1 for this entire year (which is quite the feat for me!)



OMG 1 bag purchase for the entire year!  What a good girl you are Kendie! 
But can I just add, that with your absolutely totally amazing collection, it must make it a little easier to shop your own closet!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ksuromax said:


> @peacebabe your wish is my command!
> with Rose Flamingo bracelet today
> Apple Green Day and logomania scarf


Your day looks so chic in your arm! You're reminding me to give mine some love


----------



## ksuromax

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Your day looks so chic in your arm! You're reminding me to give mine some love


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you darlin’ & haha, no she/the SA was not successful! I’ve only bought ONE new bag this year (gucci)& that will likely remain the only 1 for this entire year (which is quite the feat for me!)


i'm not gonna talk to you! if you don't tell me HOW you do it!!!


----------



## Kendie26

doni said:


> My Bazar M shopper
> 
> View attachment 4175952


Totally LOVE this colorway w/ the blue mixed in


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG 1 bag purchase for the entire year!  What a good girl you are Kendie!
> But can I just add, that with your absolutely totally amazing collection, it must make it a little easier to shop your own closet!





ksuromax said:


> i'm not gonna talk to you! if you don't tell me HOW you do it!!!


Aw shucks, kindest thanks dearest @jeanstohandbags ~that’s so very kind of you! I am bag content so it makes it easier to not shop/look for next bag. 
And @ksuromax ~ haha, you better never stop talking to me girlfriend!! I’ve just been in a “new phase” this year...life has been amazing & I’m just super grateful for everything, including the bags I own. I just don’t have desire for more (right now anyway)....plus my husband & I talk about & consider downsizing our home practically every other day to a much smaller home so I don’t want to add any bags (unless I sell &/or donate a bunch) ....that also helps keep me “in check” if ya know what I mean!


----------



## peacebabe

I do wish i have good control like you though 



Kendie26 said:


> Thank you darlin’ & haha, no she/the SA was not successful! I’ve only bought ONE new bag this year (gucci)& that will likely remain the only 1 for this entire year (which is quite the feat for me!)


----------



## Heart Star

Iamminda said:


> I love the town.  This is a nice color.



I love the town too! Love the long strap but it's a touch too small for me. One thing about the regular hw is it is nice and light! weight-wise! The color was the reason I bought it without my desired hw. It's so different


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Aw shucks, kindest thanks dearest @jeanstohandbags ~that’s so very kind of you! I am bag content so it makes it easier to not shop/look for next bag.
> And @ksuromax ~ haha, you better never stop talking to me girlfriend!! I’ve just been in a “new phase” this year...life has been amazing & I’m just super grateful for everything, including the bags I own. I just don’t have desire for more (right now anyway)....plus my husband & I talk about & consider downsizing our home practically every other day to a much smaller home so I don’t want to add any bags (unless I sell &/or donate a bunch) ....that also helps keep me “in check” if ya know what I mean!


 i know what you mean, but have no flipping clue how to make it myself!  
living expat life makes you keep the idea of moving at the back of your mind permanently, you just know, one day you will have to move, rather later than sooner in my case, but i still want to have a 'movable' amount of stuff, and not need another Maersk container for my bags alone!


----------



## doni

Kendie26 said:


> Totally LOVE this colorway w/ the blue mixed in


 Thanks. I think it was Ksuromax who baptized it as the Rive Gauche cw? For the YSL perfume. It is very versite too, at least for me I guess as I wear lots of blue and stripes.

Today I repeat the Rive Gauche but have switched the clutch for this little baby


----------



## ksuromax

doni said:


> Thanks. I think it was Ksuromax who baptized it as the Rive Gauche cw? For the YSL perfume. It is very versite too, at least for me I guess as I wear lots of blue and stripes.
> 
> Today I repeat the Rive Gauche but have switched the clutch for this little baby
> 
> View attachment 4176874
> View attachment 4176875


i doubt it was me
i could, possibly, say Bleu Rivage, as this is the Bal colour name


----------



## doni

ksuromax said:


> i doubt it was me
> i could, possibly, say Bleu Rivage, as this is the Bal colour name



Ups sorry! I think I got confused because you do have a clutch in this cw right?
 It was SomethingGoodCanWork 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The Rive Gauche feeling of the striped one on the other hand makes me think of Yves Saint Laurent, late 70's Paris and the high fashion of that era which I think was fabulous so it would just feel "right" for me to carry. Explaining this badly but I feel that some of Gvasalia's bags tread a thin line between avantgarde and ridiculousness.


----------



## ksuromax

doni said:


> Ups sorry! I think I got confused because you do have a clutch in this cw right?
> It was SomethingGoodCanWork
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176886


i do have a clutch, with fringe, but i never heard of ref to YSL perfume


----------



## ksuromax

oh, ok, that was her feeling, not Bal nickname of the cw


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bazar again


----------



## LostInBal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bazar again


Luv this one!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

doni said:


> That was me commuting. Changed to a Bazar clutch once at work
> 
> View attachment 4176039


Love you Bazar colours and combinations!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bazar again


love it!  
this is S, right?


----------



## fayden

Fall should be here any day now! FBF Caramel.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> love it!
> this is S, right?


----------



## Kendie26

fayden said:


> Fall should be here any day now! FBF Caramel.


Yes/Yay....can’t wait for fall weather & your most stunning Caramel FBF is THE perfect bag !!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Fall should be here any day now! FBF Caramel.


----------



## ksuromax

although i carried my new-to-me BV hobo all day, i swapped for a Bal clutch for the night  love this little buggah!


----------



## doni

ksuromax said:


> although i carried my new-to-me BV hobo all day, i swapped for a Bal clutch for the night  love this little buggah!


Fabulous


----------



## Iamminda

fayden said:


> Fall should be here any day now! FBF Caramel.



I really like your HP charm on this beautiful bag.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> although i carried my new-to-me BV hobo all day, i swapped for a Bal clutch for the night  love this little buggah!



Love this buggah .  I would be playing with the fringes non stop, lol


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love this buggah .  I would be playing with the fringes non stop, lol


----------



## peacebabe

I really  the Bazar Graffiti ! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Bazar again


----------



## cecvj

fayden said:


> Fall should be here any day now! FBF Caramel.



Beautiful bag and charm (potterhead for life !)


----------



## cecvj

First day with my mini city, all black everything


----------



## ksuromax

Day Lagon


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Day Lagon



What a beautiful color — and so nicely coordinated.  Lagon is one of favorite Bal colors.


----------



## Iamminda

cecvj said:


> View attachment 4178584
> 
> 
> First day with my mini city, all black everything



Looks nice!  Hope you enjoyed the first day with this little cutie.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Day Lagon


Lovely in Lagon.


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday/last night w/ my beloved Papier A4 zip around


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night w/ my beloved Papier A4 zip around


As always, your dresses and patterns are complementing your beautiful bags perfectly


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night w/ my beloved Papier A4 zip around



So pretty — you, your dress and your Papier


----------



## Iamminda

Haven’t posted a pic of this one in awhile so why not today?  Lol. Have a great weekend .


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Haven’t posted a pic of this one in awhile so why not today?  Lol. Have a great weekend .


It's magic how it can look so different in this pic and the one on the Handbag thread. Beautiful


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's magic how it can look so different in this pic and the one on the Handbag thread. Beautiful


Thanks SGCW .  This color is rather magical imo.  I really love this color (only wish I had it in the Town with the same like-new condition).


----------



## peacebabe

Hey !!! Seems that these are not reported for my record . How many more are you hiding from me ?? 





ksuromax said:


> Day Lagon


----------



## peacebabe

So happy to see my beloved & so glad you also calling her your beloved 



Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night w/ my beloved Papier A4 zip around


----------



## peacebabe

Come on Iamminda ....... you have not post anything for a LONG while!! Not only this ! 

Gorgeous bag with beautiful weather ! 



Iamminda said:


> Haven’t posted a pic of this one in awhile so why not today?  Lol. Have a great weekend .


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Come on Iamminda ....... you have not post anything for a LONG while!! Not only this !
> 
> Gorgeous bag with beautiful weather !



Lol.  Thanks pretty peace.  If I looked as cute as you (and others), I would post more often.  So I am the little envy monster here.


----------



## peacebabe

Sh ....... i share with you the little secret ...... As long as the bag is gorgeous & nice, you will blend in too! 

See, it works for me   



Iamminda said:


> Lol.  Thanks pretty peace.  If I looked as cute as you (and others), I would post more often.  So I am the little envy monster here.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Sh ....... i share with you the little secret ...... As long as the bag is gorgeous & nice, you will blend in too!
> 
> See, it works for me


Sure, I believe you, my beautiful friend


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Hey !!! Seems that these are not reported for my record . How many more are you hiding from me ??


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Haven’t posted a pic of this one in awhile so why not today?  Lol. Have a great weekend .


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night w/ my beloved Papier A4 zip around


 Lovely look!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> As always, your dresses and patterns are complementing your beautiful bags perfectly





Iamminda said:


> So pretty — you, your dress and your Papier





peacebabe said:


> So happy to see my beloved & so glad you also calling her your beloved





ksuromax said:


> Lovely look!


Kindest thanks to all of you most lovely Bal gal pals!!! XOXOXO
You are always too super generous w/ your words @SomethingGoodCanWork -my floral dresses & other clothes get boring w/ my incessant love for floral & i always think of my Papier queen  soulmate @peacebabe when i carry my papier. It’s my current fave Bal that I own.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Haven’t posted a pic of this one in awhile so why not today?  Lol. Have a great weekend .


   This bag does something crazy to me!!! Ahhhhh. It both warms my heart & KILLS me at the same time. I WANT!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SGCW .  This color is rather magical imo.  I really love this color (only wish I had it in the Town with the same like-new condition).


So when you do find it in the Town version, you KNOW  WHO to call!! Right? I’m thinking I’ll be owning this baby someday. In fact, I will probably clear a space in my purse closet for it now
Great job @SomethingGoodCanWork @peacebabe for “yelling” at dearest iamminda for not posting enough pics


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> This bag does something crazy to me!!! Ahhhhh. It both warms my heart & KILLS me at the same time. I WANT!!





ksuromax said:


>



Thanks kindly my dear K and K .  I should have bought a preloved BL Town that I saw online a couple years ago but back then, I was just starting to explore Bbags and didn’t want multiples


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly my dear K and K .  I should have bought a preloved BL Town that I saw online a couple years ago but back then, I was just starting to explore Bbags and didn’t want multiples


I get it as I think you know I am not into “multiples” & like to vary-it-up! So just a friendly reminder I’m your #1 fan of your BL. Hint hint!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Fall should be here any day now! FBF Caramel.



Ahhh....beautiful flat brass....nothing beats this hardware!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night w/ my beloved Papier A4 zip around


Soft and pretty as a picture.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Haven’t posted a pic of this one in awhile so why not today?  Lol. Have a great weekend .


 I have no words for how gorgeous this beauty is, my friend.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I have no words for how gorgeous this beauty is, my friend.


Thanks dear DM .  I do love this color so much.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Soft and pretty as a picture.


Thanks much DM


----------



## peacebabe

Its been a while since I last "practice drum"


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Its been a while since I last "practice drum"


Glad to see you're still 'drumming'  
i was actually thinking of it recently, do you still like it the same?


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Its been a while since I last "practice drum"



What a beautiful drum set you have .  You are my favorite drummer girl!!   This bag is seriously gorgeous and I love the charm and twilly too.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Peace , your wish is my command  here you go 
Today was our first day together and we got along great


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> Peace , your wish is my command  here you go
> Today was our first day together and we got along great


Looking stylish as ever, PJ. I didn't know you had one of these coveted key holders! I've been looking for one in good condition for ever


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Looking stylish as ever, PJ. I didn't know you had one of these coveted key holders! I've been looking for one in good condition for ever


Thanks , dear !
My two were in an awful condition but I could fix them .
I had to sew a little bit and used Fiebings Edge Kote. 
Good luck for your search


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> My two were in an awful condition but I could fix them .
> I had to sew a little bit and used Fiebings Edge Kote. It is a miracle...


That sounds hopeful. I have the edge coating so maybe I could fix one too. They do show up at times. Thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Its been a while since I last "practice drum"


This bag is very cool and pretty.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

peacebabe said:


> Its been a while since I last "practice drum"


So cute yet so cool and edgy and artistic!!! This might be my favorite of Gvasalia's designs


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Peace , your wish is my command  here you go
> Today was our first day together and we got along great


on your frame they look fantastic!!


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Peace , your wish is my command  here you go
> Today was our first day together and we got along great


This looks great on you.  I wouldn’t mind seeing another pic of your good looking top (it looks really cool).


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Its been a while since I last "practice drum"


Does it slouch more now that you've had it for a while? The blue is beautiful like the sky


----------



## muchstuff

I need to get away more so I can use my marine courier more often [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I need to get away more so I can use my marine courier more often [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4181978


 drool fest!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> This looks great on you.  I wouldn’t mind seeing another pic of your good looking top (it looks really cool).


Thank you ! It's the Alexander Wang Barcode tee


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you ! It's the Alexander Wang Barcode tee



Thanks for the info.  I thought it was possibly a black t shirt worn with a white vertical striped corset over it (I know, I have a wild imagination, lol).  Anyways, I like it .


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I need to get away more so I can use my marine courier more often [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4181978



Look at all those pretties!  Have a good getaway (or hope you had a good one)


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Look at all those pretties!  Have a good getaway (or hope you had a good one)


Thanks, we’re in the Okanagan (BC’s wine country) where we have a piece of property. No house yet, just 3.5 acres with a fifth wheel on it and deer passing through


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, we’re in the Okanagan (BC’s wine country) where we have a piece of property. No house yet, just 3.5 acres with a fifth wheel on it and deer passing through



Oh wow, that sounds delightful.  I was going to ask you if you are camping in tents (lol) but then I looked up “fifth wheel” — and now I know what you are doing, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, that sounds delightful.  I was going to ask you if you are camping in tents (lol) but then I looked up “fifth wheel” — and now I know what you are doing, lol.


We’re right across the street from the lake so not quite lakefront but close. It was an old archard, still a few fruit trees on it, the deer come and eat the apples. Skaha Lake is huge and runs north/south-ish for miles with dozens of (many award winning) wineries very close. Wine festival is at the end of September so we’ll be coming back for that too.


----------



## peacebabe

It's a "strange" feeling with this one. Whenever i bring it out to use, It's like "Im glad to have one of this". It takes another 10 years for Balenciaga to come out with another round shape bag after the Sphere. I do like the uncommon style / shape of this. At lease it's something more interesting in my collection 



ksuromax said:


> Glad to see you're still 'drumming'
> i was actually thinking of it recently, do you still like it the same?


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks sweetie ...... This Drum indeed is something special to me 



Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful drum set you have .  You are my favorite drummer girl!!   This bag is seriously gorgeous and I love the charm and twilly too.


----------



## peacebabe

Im so envy !!! You just look so good in ANYTHING you wear / carry !!! 

  



Pollie-Jean said:


> Peace , your wish is my command  here you go
> Today was our first day together and we got along great


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies.    

This is one special one due to it's shape. What a shame that it seems unrated 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> So cute yet so cool and edgy and artistic!!! This might be my favorite of Gvasalia's designs





Dextersmom said:


> This bag is very cool and pretty.


----------



## peacebabe

Believe it or not, i practically "squashing" it at times to make it more slouchy. 

As i don't use a bag for long period, i guess it may take quite a while if im not "helping"  



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Does it slouch more now that you've had it for a while? The blue is beautiful like the sky


----------



## peacebabe

What an eye candy !!!  and i  the green BV. Can you show a better photo of it PLEASE .... 





muchstuff said:


> I need to get away more so I can use my marine courier more often [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4181978


----------



## peacebabe

SOunds so fun !!!

Now it's your turn to "feed" us with your travel photos with Bals 



muchstuff said:


> We’re right across the street from the lake so not quite lakefront but close. It was an old archard, still a few fruit trees on it, the deer come and eat the apples. Skaha Lake is huge and runs north/south-ish for miles with dozens of (many award winning) wineries very close. Wine festival is at the end of September so we’ll be coming back for that too.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> It's a "strange" feeling with this one. Whenever i bring it out to use, It's like "Im glad to have one of this". It takes another 10 years for Balenciaga to come out with another round shape bag after the Sphere. I do like the uncommon style / shape of this. At lease it's something more interesting in my collection


that's what feel about it as well - it's different, it's interesting 
but is it practical enough for me to get one?? considering how many i already have, and that i am nowhere near to stop buying more... i am afraid it won't get enough use to justify owning it


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> I need to get away more so I can use my marine courier more often [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4181978


What a bag hall of fame line up!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the info.  I thought it was possibly a black t shirt worn with a *white vertical striped corset *over it (I know, I have a wild imagination, lol).  Anyways, I like it .




It would have to be well known that I dress very conservatively 



peacebabe said:


> Im so envy !!! You just look so good in ANYTHING you wear / carry !!!


Thank you , Peace 
Believe me, there is a lot of stuff / clothing  in which I would be a joke


----------



## ksuromax

Fringy baby is out tonight


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Fringy baby is out tonight



I have major fringe-love for this one


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> What an eye candy !!!  and i  the green BV. Can you show a better photo of it PLEASE ....



There you go... you can find this style of cervo hobo quite easily but I’ve never found it again in absinthe. We’re making a BV girl out of you [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> There you go... you can find this style of cervo hobo quite easily but I’ve never found it again in absinthe. We’re making a BV girl out of you [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4182855
> View attachment 4182858
> View attachment 4182859


 
do you think, we can succeed??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> do you think, we can succeed??


I think we already have


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I think we already have


----------



## peacebabe

..... Never ..... If you are a joke ..... that will make us a joker !!! 

Thank you , Peace 
Believe me, there is a lot of stuff / clothing  in which I would be a joke [/QUOTE]


----------



## peacebabe

OMG !!!! You are making me   now !!!  

This looks so like a DAY !!!! 

May i know the official name & style number please 



muchstuff said:


> There you go... you can find this style of cervo hobo quite easily but I’ve never found it again in absinthe. We’re making a BV girl out of you [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4182855
> View attachment 4182858
> View attachment 4182859


----------



## peacebabe

Indeed you guys had made me into a "Devil" !!  





muchstuff said:


> I think we already have





ksuromax said:


> do you think, we can succeed??


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Indeed you guys had made me into a "Devil" !!


now you are one of us!!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> OMG !!!! You are making me   now !!!
> 
> This looks so like a DAY !!!!
> 
> May i know the official name & style number please



Not quite as easy to get in and out of as a Day but I love it! The leather kind of folds together a bit at the top, more than the Day does.


----------



## boeyshona

One of my fave bags from Balenciaga!


----------



## peacebabe

or    ???





ksuromax said:


> now you are one of us!!


----------



## peacebabe

Now .... this sounds like a "good news" to reduce the danger ! 



muchstuff said:


> Not quite as easy to get in and out of as a Day but I love it! The leather kind of folds together a bit at the top, more than the Day does.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> or    ???


you didn't see the picture in my post?  
choice is limited to those 3


----------



## peacebabe

...... i quit !!!





ksuromax said:


> you didn't see the picture in my post?
> choice is limited to those 3


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> ...... i quit !!!


now you can't!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

boeyshona said:


> One of my fave bags from Balenciaga!
> 
> View attachment 4183035



I love it !


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Fringy baby is out tonight


So cute.


----------



## Dextersmom

boeyshona said:


> One of my fave bags from Balenciaga!
> 
> View attachment 4183035


That color is truly stunning.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Now .... this sounds like a "good news" to reduce the danger !



Peace have you ever felt BV’s cervo? It’s worth the bag being a little harder to access!


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## dolali

nm


----------



## peacebabe

I would use the word " not yet" 



muchstuff said:


> Peace have you ever felt BV’s cervo? It’s worth the bag being a little harder to access!


----------



## ksuromax

My and my small pouch on a secret and
quick sneak out coffee-n-donut date with my DH


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> My and my small pouch on a secret and
> quick sneak out coffee-n-donut date with my DH


Aaaw to everything!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> My and my small pouch on a secret and
> quick sneak out coffee-n-donut date with my DH


I love it.


----------



## ksuromax

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4183748


what a beauty!!!


----------



## boeyshona

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love it !



Thank you


----------



## boeyshona

ksuromax said:


> My and my small pouch on a secret and
> quick sneak out coffee-n-donut date with my DH



Love that colour combination!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> My and my small pouch on a secret and
> quick sneak out coffee-n-donut date with my DH



Love it all — Everything looks good!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

With my drum again .


----------



## peacebabe

I see pouch, i see coffee, i see donut....... But where is DH ??? 



ksuromax said:


> My and my small pouch on a secret and
> quick sneak out coffee-n-donut date with my DH


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I see pouch, i see coffee, i see donut....... But where is DH ???


we both sneaked out from work, hence, no official evidence of us being there...


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> With my drum again .


i really like it on you!


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> we both sneaked out from work, hence, no official evidence of us being there...


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you !!! 



ksuromax said:


> i really like it on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> With my drum again .


Love your look 
Ingeniously combined, especially with the jeans ! 
You are such a delicate pretty


----------



## Kendie26

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4183748


 Totally 1 of my very favorite Bal bags.....LOVE this one. Grey w/ gold hw & crocGORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My and my small pouch on a secret and
> quick sneak out coffee-n-donut date with my DH


How adorable! Both the pouch & “secret date w/ DH & Donut”.....me thinks I need to try that! I haven’t had a donut in years & now I’ll be craving one thanks to you girlfriend!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> With my drum again .


You are dang chic & adorably sassy sexy!! Drum style suits you beautifully & I LOVE that color. Your pants (or skirt-?) print is FAB


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> How adorable! Both the pouch & “secret date w/ DH & Donut”.....me thinks I need to try that! I haven’t had a donut in years & now I’ll be craving one thanks to you girlfriend!


Always welcome! guiltful enabling is my forte!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> With my drum again .



You always look so cute peacebabe .  This bag looks great on you.


----------



## nashpoo

I'm so obsessed with this croc mini [emoji173]️[emoji24] my Chanel bags are collecting dust right now haha


----------



## Iamminda

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4185704
> 
> 
> I'm so obsessed with this croc mini [emoji173]️[emoji24] my Chanel bags are collecting dust right now haha



Great close up pic of this cutie!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4185704
> 
> 
> I'm so obsessed with this croc mini [emoji173]️[emoji24] my Chanel bags are collecting dust right now haha


No wonder!! I'm obsessed with it too!!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies. Im both glad & sad that it seems that im the only one having the Air Hobo 

And my bottom is actually a short from Tommy Hilfiger



Iamminda said:


> You always look so cute peacebabe .  This bag looks great on you.





Pollie-Jean said:


> Love your look
> Ingeniously combined, especially with the jeans !
> You are such a delicate pretty





Kendie26 said:


> You are dang chic & adorably sassy sexy!! Drum style suits you beautifully & I LOVE that color. Your pants (or skirt-?) print is FAB


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Thank you ladies. Im both glad & sad that it seems that im the only one having the Air Hobo
> 
> And my bottom is actually a short from Tommy Hilfiger


I forgot to comment on your Air, it looks fab on you, like everything you wear. You know how I feel about some of the newer stuff but I like the Air and one thing about the Bazar, Air etc is that they all become their best in the smaller sizes.


----------



## alla.miss

Haven’t posted for a while. Had a nice autumn walk in the town today with these guys and my traveller companion 

Some bal pics, pair of furry lovelies and some historical iron ladder and tiles for education purpose [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

alla.miss said:


> Haven’t posted for a while. Had a nice autumn walk in the town today with these guys and my traveller companion
> 
> Some bal pics, pair of furry lovelies and some historical iron ladder and tiles for education purpose [emoji1]
> View attachment 4186607
> 
> View attachment 4186612
> 
> View attachment 4186613
> 
> View attachment 4186614



Nice pictures of you, your Bal, your pups and your town.  Good to see your post .


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

alla.miss said:


> Haven’t posted for a while. Had a nice autumn walk in the town today with these guys and my traveller companion
> 
> Some bal pics, pair of furry lovelies and some historical iron ladder and tiles for education purpose [emoji1]
> View attachment 4186607
> 
> View attachment 4186612
> 
> View attachment 4186613
> 
> View attachment 4186614


Beautiful and adorable at the same time 

OT: This is for you and the furry guys


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> Haven’t posted for a while. Had a nice autumn walk in the town today with these guys and my traveller companion
> 
> Some bal pics, pair of furry lovelies and some historical iron ladder and tiles for education purpose [emoji1]
> View attachment 4186607
> 
> View attachment 4186612
> 
> View attachment 4186613
> 
> View attachment 4186614


Truly WONDERFUL pics...all of them! In love w/ your doggies! Your backpack looks killer fab on you!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful and adorable at the same time
> 
> OT: This is for you and the furry guys



You are priceless & hysterical!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> You are priceless & hysterical!!


Sorry for OT guys: It's this guy, Paul Bronks, on Twitter. His captions to the vids he posts are hilarious. Highly recommended if you like this. Lots of silly cats and dogs  And even sillier humans, of course  One more! (I know, mods ).


----------



## lazeny

With my black City.


----------



## ksuromax

lazeny said:


> With my black City.


beautiful timeless classic!


----------



## Iamminda

lazeny said:


> With my black City.



Beautiful black Bal!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you lovely . I do wonder if smaller looks better or because im Asian's size? . But it's pretty true that the S for both Air & Bazar are not really small if comparing to a City small 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I forgot to comment on your Air, it looks fab on you, like everything you wear. You know how I feel about some of the newer stuff but I like the Air and one thing about the Bazar, Air etc is that they all become their best in the smaller sizes.


----------



## peacebabe

Just  everything in your photos !!!



alla.miss said:


> Haven’t posted for a while. Had a nice autumn walk in the town today with these guys and my traveller companion
> 
> Some bal pics, pair of furry lovelies and some historical iron ladder and tiles for education purpose [emoji1]
> View attachment 4186607
> 
> View attachment 4186612
> 
> View attachment 4186613
> 
> View attachment 4186614


----------



## peacebabe

SO CUTE !!!



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Sorry for OT guys: It's this guy, Paul Bronks, on Twitter. His captions to the vids he posts are hilarious. Highly recommended if you like this. Lots of silly cats and dogs  And even sillier humans, of course  One more! (I know, mods ).





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful and adorable at the same time
> 
> OT: This is for you and the furry guys


----------



## alla.miss

peacebabe said:


> Just  everything in your photos !!!



Thanks peace [emoji4]


----------



## alla.miss

Iamminda said:


> Nice pictures of you, your Bal, your pups and your town.  Good to see your post .



Thanks! Had a great time, enjoying golden autumn here and the weather is so nice


----------



## alla.miss

Kendie26 said:


> Truly WONDERFUL pics...all of them! In love w/ your doggies! Your backpack looks killer fab on you!



Can’t think of a better companion for a casual walk [emoji4]


----------



## alla.miss

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful and adorable at the same time
> 
> OT: This is for you and the furry guys




Hahaha this partially true about our family lol when one of says: need to go to the gym or need to start paying tennis[emoji1]
But ok, we walk a lot[emoji1320]


----------



## ksuromax

easy errands require an easy bag - First xbody


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Shopping tote


----------



## LostInBal

08 BC City in its glory!  (10 year old and going to 11) 
Really a very special chameleonic color, don't you think so dear @CeeJay?


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Shopping tote


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 BC City in its glory!  (10 year old and going to 11)
> Really a very special chameleonic color, don't you think so dear @CeeJay?


 ahhhhh black cherry!! I die


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> easy errands require an easy bag - First xbody


You know i love & want this blue SO SO bad my dearest!! You look awesome in blue as it really sets off your phenomenal hair color!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Sorry for OT guys: It's this guy, Paul Bronks, on Twitter. His captions to the vids he posts are hilarious. Highly recommended if you like this. Lots of silly cats and dogs  And even sillier humans, of course  One more! (I know, mods ).



ADORABLE!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You know i love & want this blue SO SO bad my dearest!! You look awesome in blue as it really sets off your phenomenal hair color!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> 08 BC City in its glory!  (10 year old and going to 11)
> Really a very special chameleonic color, don't you think so dear @CeeJay?


This is too luscious for words so I'll just


----------



## akarp317

ksuromax said:


> easy errands require an easy bag - First xbody



If you don’t me asking, where did you find that chain? It’s very cute and looks like it matches perfectly. Is it comfortable to wear?


----------



## madamefifi

Vert Sauge City [emoji177]


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> easy errands require an easy bag - First xbody


Stunning look k.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

madamefifi said:


> Vert Sauge City [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187577
> View attachment 4187579


Ooooh! Beautiful


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning look k.


Thank you kindly, T!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> easy errands require an easy bag - First xbody



I love love this bag!   And your top is so pretty!!


----------



## Iamminda

Two beautiful colors!!



aalinne_72 said:


> 08 BC City in its glory!  (10 year old and going to 11)
> Really a very special chameleonic color, don't you think so dear @CeeJay?





madamefifi said:


> Vert Sauge City [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187577
> View attachment 4187579


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love love this bag!   And your top is so pretty!!


thank you, my Dear!!


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> If you don’t me asking, where did you find that chain? It’s very cute and looks like it matches perfectly. Is it comfortable to wear?


very comfortable, it's sleek and does not catch my hair, nor pulls threads on the clothes it's a bit heavy, but it's metal, and i prefer it this way, rather than light plastic that will go off in no time!
Aliexpress, something around 9$


----------



## peacebabe

Cool motor babe !!  



ksuromax said:


> easy errands require an easy bag - First xbody


----------



## peacebabe

Looks like Off White is a "PA" to all your bags now !  



Pollie-Jean said:


> Shopping tote


----------



## peacebabe

I know you adore BC 



aalinne_72 said:


> 08 BC City in its glory!  (10 year old and going to 11)
> Really a very special chameleonic color, don't you think so dear @CeeJay?


----------



## peacebabe

gorgeous puddle of green leather  



madamefifi said:


> Vert Sauge City [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187577
> View attachment 4187579


----------



## peacebabe

Ok, I know I know I've been posting lots of Air. But I happened to notice how the bag matching the flooring....  And a shot on how Air looks when carrying on shoulder .

See how the bag "bend / flow" against the body instead of maintaining round & boxy which is unreal in stock photo.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Ok, I know I know I've been posting lots of Air. But I happened to notice how the bag matching the flooring....  And a shot on how Air looks when carrying on shoulder .
> 
> See how the bag "bend / flow" against the body instead of maintaining round & boxy which is unreal in stock photo.



Love seeing cutie-you and your Air — so please continue to post . What a pretty gym room.  I like your calculator phone case — so cute.


----------



## ksuromax

the Scarf and the City


----------



## Antigone

We did some adult-ing today.


----------



## LostInBal

Th


ksuromax said:


> the Scarf and the City


This one is in my wish list


----------



## LostInBal

Antigone said:


> We did some adult-ing today.


Wow, gorgeous leather! Is she 08?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Looks like Off White is a "PA" to all your bags now !


Definitely 
Let's see how long this phase lasts 



peacebabe said:


> Ok, I know I know I've been posting lots of Air. But I happened to notice how the bag matching the flooring....  And a shot on how Air looks when carrying on shoulder .
> 
> See how the bag "bend / flow" against the body instead of maintaining round & boxy which is unreal in stock photo.





Pics of the Air are so  rare here , so please don't stop posting them !!
And of course I admire your athletic ambition  , which I have completely lost


----------



## Antigone

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow, gorgeous leather! Is she 08?



It’s a W tag. I think 2006?


----------



## LostInBal

Antigone said:


> It’s a W tag. I think 2006?


Yup! Oh I see..


----------



## Antigone

aalinne_72 said:


> Yup! Oh I see..



I’m making an effort not to be lazy and actually use my bags.   This one is lazy like me and has been resting for so long!


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Ok, I know I know I've been posting lots of Air. But I happened to notice how the bag matching the flooring....  And a shot on how Air looks when carrying on shoulder .
> 
> See how the bag "bend / flow" against the body instead of maintaining round & boxy which is unreal in stock photo.


Please keep posting.  You wear this beauty so well.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> the Scarf and the City


Your scarf is dreamy and of course your City is a very special unicorn.  I asked very sweetly in another thread if @Vlad  could create a unicorn emoji......I am patiently waiting, but I  really do think we need one...maybe a unicorn and a rainbow, if I'm being greedy?!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Your scarf is dreamy and of course your City is a very special unicorn.  I asked very sweetly in another thread if @Vlad  could create a unicorn emoji......I am patiently waiting, but I  really do think we need one...maybe a unicorn and a rainbow, if I'm being greedy?!


thank you, my dear!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> the Scarf and the City



This bag is quite special!!   And your scarf is just beautiful.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This bag is quite special!!   And your scarf is just beautiful.


 thanks Sweetheart!


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks so much sweetie for your kind words  



Iamminda said:


> Love seeing cutie-you and your Air — so please continue to post . What a pretty gym room.  I like your calculator phone case — so cute.


----------



## peacebabe

You know how i  this iridescent HW right ! 



ksuromax said:


> the Scarf and the City


----------



## peacebabe

You got the right partner to "adult" with !!! 



Antigone said:


> We did some adult-ing today.


----------



## peacebabe

Pollie-Jean said:


> Definitely
> Let's see how long this phase lasts
> 
> You mean "let's see when you gonna sack Off White & replace it with a new PA" ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of the Air are so  rare here , so please don't stop posting them !!
> And of course I admire your athletic ambition  , which I have completely lost



You may have lost your athletic ambition, but you definitely had acquired it in modelling !!


----------



## peacebabe

Aw ......   



Dextersmom said:


> Please keep posting.  You wear this beauty so well.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> You know how i  this iridescent HW right !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> You may have lost your athletic ambition, but you definitely had acquired it in modelling !!


I can not say it often enough : you are simply sugar sweet


----------



## ksuromax

Riding shotgun


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Riding shotgun



Every time I see this it makes me happy! I LOVE this so much!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Riding shotgun



This beautiful hardware makes me happy every time I see it .

Edit:  just saw Hershey kisses said the same thing


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Every time I see this it makes me happy! I LOVE this so much!





Iamminda said:


> This beautiful hardware makes me happy every time I see it .
> 
> Edit:  just saw Hershey kisses said the same thing


thank you, lovelies!!!


----------



## heaRtB

With my graffiti [emoji170]


----------



## ksuromax

heaRtB said:


> With my graffiti [emoji170]


----------



## Antigone

Early morning lounging. We both need coffee in an IV.


----------



## Antigone

Messy Bestie


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Antigone said:


> Messy Bestie



I have the same mints & sunnies case in my black Bal today  but not much else since I'm using a First


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> I have the same mints & sunnies case in my black Bal today  but not much else since I'm using a First


+1 same sunnies case


----------



## Antigone

jeanstohandbags said:


> I have the same mints & sunnies case in my black Bal today
> 
> 
> 
> aalinne_72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 same sunnies case
Click to expand...


Sunnies Triplets!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Not carrying today (rain rain go away!!) but I moisturized my baby and her leather is


----------



## peacebabe

Graffiti is just so cool !!! 



heaRtB said:


> With my graffiti [emoji170]


----------



## peacebabe

Gorgeous Day !!!  this hobo



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Not carrying today (rain rain go away!!) but I moisturized my baby and her leather is


----------



## Iamminda

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Not carrying today (rain rain go away!!) but I moisturized my baby and her leather is


Oh pretty


----------



## H’sKisses

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Not carrying today (rain rain go away!!) but I moisturized my baby and her leather is



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

heaRtB said:


> With my graffiti [emoji170]


So cool 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Not carrying today (rain rain go away!!) but I moisturized my baby and her leather is


I love the color !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Calfskin City beefed up


----------



## ksuromax

Running errands


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Running errands


Pretty look K


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Pretty look K


thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Riding shotgun


----------



## peacebabe

The strap really "pops" up the black bag. ! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Calfskin City beefed up


----------



## madamefifi

Sorbet City. [emoji173]️


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

madamefifi said:


> Sorbet City. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191756


 My pink dream Bal  Gorgeous gorgeous pink. 

I had one for a few days but had to send it back because of SNAD


----------



## Antigone

Pollie-Jean said:


> Calfskin City beefed up



Tempted to get a strap now. 

And I have that shirt!


----------



## madamefifi

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> My pink dream Bal  Gorgeous gorgeous pink.
> 
> I had one for a few days but had to send it back because of SNAD



I looooove pink! I have a bubblegum pink First which needs to be cleaned—it’s yellowed quite a bit. So far this one is holding its color.


----------



## Iamminda

madamefifi said:


> Sorbet City. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191756



I really like Sorbet (a good neutral pink).


----------



## Iamminda

Using my 05 today.  If only I could age as beautifully as this girl .


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Antigone said:


> Tempted to get a strap now.
> 
> And I have that shirt!


So I am in good company ! I love that shirt


----------



## peacebabe

She is a beautiful gem !!! . And well, by looking at her, we can also tell how beautifully the owner age too. Got to be better ! 



Iamminda said:


> Using my 05 today.  If only I could age as beautifully as this girl .


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> She is a beautiful gem !!! . And well, by looking at her, we can also tell how beautifully the owner age too. Got to be better !


Thanks sweetie peacebabe


----------



## peacebabe

Iamminda said:


> Thanks sweetie peacebabe


----------



## boeyshona

My new in everyday camera bag! been on a roll with Balenciaga lately!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Using my 05 today.  If only I could age as beautifully as this girl .


  
head-turning beauty!!!


----------



## ksuromax

selfie on the go


----------



## Pollie-Jean

boeyshona said:


> My new in everyday camera bag! been on a roll with Balenciaga lately!
> 
> View attachment 4192247


 that suits you very well 
Great bag !


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> selfie on the go





Iamminda said:


> Using my 05 today.  If only I could age as beautifully as this girl .





boeyshona said:


> My new in everyday camera bag! been on a roll with Balenciaga lately!
> 
> View attachment 4192247


Lovely Bal's, ladies!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks DM 


Dextersmom said:


> Lovely Bal's, ladies!!!



Thanks K .  Speaking of head turner — you and your Iridescent beauty!!


ksuromax said:


> head-turning beauty!!!


----------



## Antigone

ksuromax said:


> selfie on the go



I want that bag! Beautiful hardware. 

Also k, there’s something about the way you pose with Bals that’s really sexy.


----------



## Antigone

boeyshona said:


> My new in everyday camera bag! been on a roll with Balenciaga lately!
> 
> View attachment 4192247



I want!!! But can’t.


----------



## Luv n bags

My all time favorite Bal.  Burgundy Hamilton City.


----------



## peacebabe

+ 1 !!  



Antigone said:


> I want that bag! Beautiful hardware.
> 
> Also k, there’s something about the way you pose with Bals that’s really sexy.


----------



## peacebabe

Oh Hamilton !!! That's also many favorite im sure !  



Miso Fine said:


> My all time favorite Bal.  Burgundy Hamilton City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192874


----------



## Iamminda

Miso Fine said:


> My all time favorite Bal.  Burgundy Hamilton City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192874



Your Hamilton City is so beautiful.  Also like your (Gucci?) jewelry.


----------



## peacebabe

Though its not a Bal bag, but does the wallet count??


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Though its not a Bal bag, but does the wallet count??


Always.


----------



## peacebabe

You are the best !!! 



muchstuff said:


> Always.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Though its not a Bal bag, but does the wallet count??



I love this attractive wallet.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> You are the best !!!


Right back at ya!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you !!! An yes, I  it too and so glad that i managed to grab one small piece of Tattoo cake 



Iamminda said:


> I love this attractive wallet.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Thank you !!! An yes, I  it too and so glad that i managed to grab one small piece of Tattoo cake



Lucky you to grab this lovely small piece  (we know which lovely friend of ours has most of the Tattoo cake )


----------



## peacebabe

Oh yes !!! She "ate" too much of it. We must stop her !!! 



Iamminda said:


> Lucky you to grab this lovely small piece  (we know which lovely friend of ours has most of the Tattoo cake )


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Oh yes !!! She "ate" too much of it. We must stop her !!!



Yeah, if there is any left, let’s sneak a few small pieces for ourselves ok?


----------



## peacebabe

Off course ! Im Sooooooo "hungry"   



Iamminda said:


> Yeah, if there is any left, let’s sneak a few small pieces for ourselves ok?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Though its not a Bal bag, but does the wallet count??


*I* wanted to have that !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Give it right away to me !


----------



## muchstuff

I have two little pieces of cake coming tomorrow...


----------



## peacebabe

Aw .......  your cute emoji ..... I only have this little piece of Tattoo cake. @ksuromax has many to "share" 



Pollie-Jean said:


> *I* wanted to have that !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it right away to me


----------



## peacebabe

I know !!!! And you seems cool about it 



muchstuff said:


> I have two little pieces of cake coming tomorrow...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I know !!!! And you seems cool about it


One must be patient


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Aw .......  your cute emoji ..... I only have this little piece of Tattoo cake. @ksuromax has many to "share"



life is so unfair


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> I want that bag! Beautiful hardware.
> 
> Also k, there’s something about the way you pose with Bals that’s really sexy.


thank you, Darlin'!!


----------



## ksuromax

Miso Fine said:


> My all time favorite Bal.  Burgundy Hamilton City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192874


  


peacebabe said:


> Though its not a Bal bag, but does the wallet count??


Absolutely!!!


Iamminda said:


> Yeah, if there is any left, let’s sneak a few small pieces for ourselves ok?


i am always ready to help to serve others some as well, @muchstuff can confirm that!! 


muchstuff said:


> I have two little pieces of cake coming tomorrow...





peacebabe said:


> Aw .......  your cute emoji ..... I only have this little piece of Tattoo cake. @ksuromax has many to "share"


i agree with 'has many' and totally disagree with 'to share'!!
I am ready to fight for every each piece i have!!


----------



## LostInBal

Today green and yellow to the power!
Jaume Poussin triple tour bracelet


----------



## Yuki85

Iamminda said:


> Using my 05 today.  If only I could age as beautifully as this girl .



Wooww what a beauty


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> Today green and yellow to the power!
> Jaume Poussin triple tour bracelet







That was a huge heart but I do like green


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Today green and yellow to the power!
> Jaume Poussin triple tour bracelet



These colors looks so pretty together!!  I like and am intrigued by the green pleats of your bag


----------



## Iamminda

Yuki85 said:


> Wooww what a beauty



Thank you


----------



## Luv n bags

peacebabe said:


> Oh Hamilton !!! That's also many favorite im sure !





Iamminda said:


> Your Hamilton City is so beautiful.  Also like your (Gucci?) jewelry.





ksuromax said:


> Absolutely!!!
> 
> i am always ready to help to serve others some as well, @muchstuff can confirm that!!
> 
> 
> 
> i agree with 'has many' and totally disagree with 'to share'!!
> I am ready to fight for every each piece i have!!



Thank you, everyone! I love the Hamilton line.  I have this bag in grey, too.
The jewelry was from the Nordys anniversary sale.  Bracelet and ring by Melinda Maria.  Ring wasn’t on sale, but I love it!


----------



## peacebabe

Nice, bright & cheery  



aalinne_72 said:


> Today green and yellow to the power!
> Jaume Poussin triple tour bracelet


----------



## ksuromax

Play bold, or go home! 
S Bazar


----------



## QueenLouis

Mangue City out for dinner & a movie yesterday


----------



## RichHarris

ksuromax said:


> Play bold, or go home!
> S Bazar



Love it [emoji7]


----------



## RichHarris

Today we had to go to Ikea so decided to use my Carry Shopper M in Bleu Sulfate.  Actually it was it’s first outing as I only purchased it yesterday.  Have the black but so wanted this colour from SS17.  Not the greatest pics.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Play bold, or go home!
> S Bazar


Gorgeous, Gorgeous (see what I did there )! Hopefully I'll be able to quiet my Bazar cravings with a card holder at some point. Or should I say slice of Bal cake now?!


----------



## Dextersmom

RichHarris said:


> Today we had to go to Ikea so decided to use my Carry Shopper M in Bleu Sulfate.  Actually it was it’s first outing as I only purchased it yesterday.  Have the black but so wanted this colour from SS17.  Not the greatest pics.
> View attachment 4194563
> View attachment 4194567


Looks great on you.  Gorgeous color too.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

RichHarris said:


> Today we had to go to Ikea so decided to use my Carry Shopper M in Bleu Sulfate.  Actually it was it’s first outing as I only purchased it yesterday.  Have the black but so wanted this colour from SS17.  Not the greatest pics.
> View attachment 4194563
> View attachment 4194567


You look fabulous in these bags, which kind of proves my feelings to me that Gvasalia is a guy's designer more. I can't believe you took this bag to IKEA?!  Love it! 

I once saw someone walking through a local mall with a blue authentic IKEA Frakta. This was right in the middle of the Gvasalia IKEA frenzy. I have to admit although almost the same model, Bal leather has the luxurious looking upper hand


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gorgeous, Gorgeous (see what I did there )! Hopefully I'll be able to quiet my Bazar cravings with a card holder at some point. Or should I say slice of Bal cake now?!


 
let me know if i can be of any help with the ch


----------



## ksuromax

RichHarris said:


> Today we had to go to Ikea so decided to use my Carry Shopper M in Bleu Sulfate.  Actually it was it’s first outing as I only purchased it yesterday.  Have the black but so wanted this colour from SS17.  Not the greatest pics.
> View attachment 4194563
> View attachment 4194567


right back at you! Love it!!


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> Play bold, or go home!
> S Bazar



More please[emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> More please[emoji16]


tomorrow


----------



## RichHarris

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look fabulous in these bags, which kind of proves my feelings to me that Gvasalia is a guy's designer more. I can't believe you took this bag to IKEA?!  Love it!
> 
> I once saw someone walking through a local mall with a blue authentic IKEA Frakta. This was right in the middle of the Gvasalia IKEA frenzy. I have to admit although almost the same model, Bal leather has the luxurious looking upper hand



Ah thank you [emoji5] I know lol had a little giggle to myself while I walking around.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

RichHarris said:


> *Today we had to go to Ikea* so decided to use my Carry Shopper M in Bleu Sulfate.  Actually it was it’s first outing as I only purchased it yesterday.  Have the black but so wanted this colour from SS17.  Not the greatest pics.
> View attachment 4194563
> View attachment 4194567



Like your style !


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Play bold, or go home!
> S Bazar



There is a tv show named after you “The Bold And the Beautiful”.


----------



## Iamminda

QueenLouis said:


> Mangue City out for dinner & a movie yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4194480



What a bright and cheery color


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> There is a tv show named after you “The Bold And the Beautiful”.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> There is a tv show named after you “The Bold And the Beautiful”.


 Good one, IM!


----------



## pzammie

2015 Rose Berlingot City [emoji175]


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> 2015 Rose Berlingot City [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 4194978
> 
> View attachment 4194980



Love seeing amazing pics of you, your bag, and your location.


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> 2015 Rose Berlingot City [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 4194978
> 
> View attachment 4194980


Fabulous pics!!


----------



## peacebabe

You're definitely not going home !!! And im going    over your Bazar !!!



ksuromax said:


> Play bold, or go home!
> S Bazar


----------



## peacebabe

What a nice golden yellow ! 



QueenLouis said:


> Mangue City out for dinner & a movie yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4194480


----------



## peacebabe

Now i really want one Carry Shopper !   



RichHarris said:


> Today we had to go to Ikea so decided to use my Carry Shopper M in Bleu Sulfate.  Actually it was it’s first outing as I only purchased it yesterday.  Have the black but so wanted this colour from SS17.  Not the greatest pics.
> View attachment 4194563
> View attachment 4194567


----------



## peacebabe

Great scenery, great bag, great post as usual 



pzammie said:


> 2015 Rose Berlingot City [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 4194978
> 
> View attachment 4194980


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> You're definitely not going home !!! And im going    over your Bazar !!!


----------



## ksuromax

i LOVE it!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

QueenLouis said:


> Mangue City out for dinner & a movie yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4194480


This is spectacular, beautiful yellow and leather


----------



## peacebabe

Me too !!!   

And where is red doggie ??? 



ksuromax said:


> i LOVE it!!!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Me too !!!
> 
> And where is red doggie ???


thanks, Love! 
she is there, just hiding 
ETA: dif angle snap with the hiding


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> 2015 Rose Berlingot City [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 4194978
> 
> View attachment 4194980


Beautiful everything.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> thanks, Love!
> she is there, just hiding
> ETA: dif angle snap with the hiding


Too cute.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i LOVE it!!!



We LOVE it too K .  Such a pretty and happy bag.


----------



## peacebabe

There she is !  (or is it a He?? )



ksuromax said:


> thanks, Love!
> she is there, just hiding
> ETA: dif angle snap with the hiding


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> There she is !  (or is it a He?? )


SHE
it's her


----------



## ksuromax

S Bazar


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> S Bazar


WOW! What a happy beautiful you, bag and pic to start our day with


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> WOW! What a happy beautiful you, bag and pic to start our day with


  
merci bien, cherie!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo with my  new sandals


----------



## H’sKisses

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo with my  new sandals



Love!!! What color, please?!?!?!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love!!! What color, please?!?!?!


Ultra Violet


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> S Bazar


You look amazing in this shade of yellow, my friend.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> S Bazar



What an amazing look K.  That yellow is such a beautiful pop of color. Endless possibilities of what you can pair this bag with.


----------



## peacebabe

What a shining & cherry day for you today !!!   



ksuromax said:


> S Bazar


----------



## peacebabe

I  your sandal more !!!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo with my  new sandals


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo with my  new sandals


just beautiful!


----------



## peacebabe

You are wearing this Bazar really well indeed !  



ksuromax said:


>


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> You are wearing this Bazar really well indeed !


Thank you!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


>


No extra vitamins needed for me today!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> No extra vitamins needed for me today!


 
put the saved $$$ towards Bal card holder!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> put the saved $$$ towards Bal card holder!


 Good idea, I will


----------



## peacebabe

On the go with this "monster" now .

I thought its the same color as my Air, but its not, this is brighter


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> On the go with this "monster" now .
> 
> I thought its the same color as my Air, but its not, this is brighter


Mod shot!!!!!! PLEEAASE!!!!


----------



## alla.miss

My BO city is debuting today yay [emoji4]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> On the go with this "monster" now .
> 
> I thought its the same color as my Air, but its not, this is brighter



 this monster 
Yes , mod shots , please , and make them at ikea


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


>



You always wear such beautiful colors — this gorgeous bag is just perfect for you.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You always wear such beautiful colors — this gorgeous bag is just perfect for you.


thank you, Sweetie!!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> My BO city is debuting today yay [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4197323


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> this monster
> Yes , mod shots , please , and make them at ikea


----------



## peacebabe

As requested by @ksuromax & @muchstuff . Here u go. 

For the benefit of ladies who are keen in this bag, I'm 1.62M. Its a huge bag, but serves what I need when I go for my Zumba class


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> As requested by @ksuromax & @muchstuff . Here u go.
> 
> For the benefit of ladies who are keen in this bag, I'm 1.62M. Its a huge bag, but serves what I need when I go for my Zumba class


It's actually kinda perfect for something like that.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> As requested by @ksuromax & @muchstuff . Here u go.
> 
> For the benefit of ladies who are keen in this bag, I'm 1.62M. Its a huge bag, but serves what I need when I go for my Zumba class


it's sooo coool!!!!  
totally dif vibe and absolutely wearable, the stock pics can be sometimes so deceiving!!


----------



## peacebabe

Wearable for me using the short strap only .

At least now you see a real lady human wearing it IRL. I must say it's rather cool to carry it, the color, the size, and the small ME 



ksuromax said:


> it's sooo coool!!!!
> totally dif vibe and absolutely wearable, the stock pics can be sometimes so deceiving!!





muchstuff said:


> It's actually kinda perfect for something like that.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Wearable for me using the short strap only .
> 
> At least now you see a real lady human wearing it IRL. I must say it's rather cool to carry it, the color, the size, and the small ME


thanks to its softness it does not look like the bag carries you, and it will slouch more with wear! nice score, Peace, congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> As requested by @ksuromax & @muchstuff . Here u go.
> 
> For the benefit of ladies who are keen in this bag, I'm 1.62M. Its a huge bag, but serves what I need when I go for my Zumba class



I wanted a beautiful mod shot too — so thank you.  It looks so good on you peacebabe.  You rock this BIG Bal bag


----------



## ksuromax

Still Bazar... (last time, i promise! )


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladys ..... Im so glad to have HIM too ! 



Iamminda said:


> I wanted a beautiful mod shot too — so thank you.  It looks so good on you peacebabe.  You rock this BIG Bal bag





ksuromax said:


> thanks to its softness it does not look like the bag carries you, and it will slouch more with wear! nice score, Peace, congrats!


----------



## peacebabe

Keep posting ! This bazar makes people happy 



ksuromax said:


> Still Bazar... (last time, i promise! )


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Keep posting ! This bazar makes people happy



+ 1 please


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Keep posting ! This bazar makes people happy


 thank you, Sweetheart!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Still Bazar... (last time, i promise! )


That's not a promise, that's a threat!  I need a daily dose of this bag until I find my cardholder


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mute City


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Mute City


the strap is perfect for this Mute


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> the strap is perfect for this Mute


Thanks 
I wanted to sell the Mute because I found it a bit boring , but now I prefer to keep it  , not only because the bag is a true organizational talent !


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks
> I wanted to sell the Mute because I found it a bit boring , but now I prefer to keep it  , not only because the bag is a true organizational talent !


well, what do you expect from a MUTE???? 
  
it is a nice, quiet work horse
and with this strap it looks perfect!


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> Mute City





peacebabe said:


> As requested by @ksuromax & @muchstuff . Here u go.
> 
> For the benefit of ladies who are keen in this bag, I'm 1.62M. Its a huge bag, but serves what I need when I go for my Zumba class





ksuromax said:


> Still Bazar... (last time, i promise! )


Three Bal beauties rocking it today.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> well, what do you expect from a MUTE????
> 
> it is a nice, quiet work horse
> and with this strap it looks perfect!



Maybe I should get a MUTE since I am kinda quiet, lol.


----------



## dodowin

Pollie-Jean said:


> Mute City



I totally love this bag and so sad I missed out on it!  Such a beauty!  Waiting to see it in preloved market.[emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

dodowin said:


> I totally love this bag and so sad I missed out on it!  Such a beauty!  Waiting to see it in preloved market.[emoji4]


I've seen a couple but not lately...I'll keep an eye open!


----------



## boeyshona

My bazar is out to play today! Matchy matchy with my romper heheh


----------



## peacebabe

The yellow strap does do magic to bags !! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Mute City


----------



## peacebabe

.You are so CUTE !!! I wish i can pinch your face  



Iamminda said:


> Maybe I should get a MUTE since I am kinda quiet, lol.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Maybe I should get a MUTE since I am kinda quiet, lol.


NOOO!!! get a colourful Bazar instead!! play bold!!


----------



## Iamminda

Maybe I should get both a Mute and Bazar so I can be chatty and bold 

EDIT: meant to say “quiet and bold”.  My headache is making my thoughts a bit incoherent, lol 



peacebabe said:


> .You are so CUTE !!! I wish i can pinch your face





ksuromax said:


> NOOO!!! get a colourful Bazar instead!! play bold!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> Maybe I should get both a Mute and Bazar so I can be chatty and bold


 
that's the best decision anyway


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Maybe I should get both a Mute and Bazar so I can be chatty and bold
> 
> EDIT: meant to say “quiet and bold”.  My headache is making my thoughts a bit incoherent, lol





Pollie-Jean said:


> that's the best decision anyway


totally, PJ!!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

boeyshona said:


> My bazar is out to play today! Matchy matchy with my romper heheh
> 
> View attachment 4198985


I think that's a pretty combination !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bazar with my new redbubble  tee


----------



## peacebabe

the Graffiti !! BTW, are you holding a Off White strap?? 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Bazar with my new redbubble  tee


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> the Graffiti !! BTW, are you holding a Off White strap??


Yes , a black keychain 
nothing escapes your eagle eyes


----------



## boeyshona

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bazar with my new redbubble  tee



Your bazar is on my wishlist!!! Hahaha


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bazar with my new redbubble  tee


Lovely and well put together


----------



## lazeny

Lunch w/ my Black City


----------



## peacebabe

Im your No. 1 "stalker" remember ?? 

And i inspect all your items using microscope ! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , a black keychain
> nothing escapes your eagle eyes


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Im your No. 1 "stalker" remember ??
> 
> And i inspect all your items using microscope !



so you do not need a microscope


----------



## peacebabe

This can be a nice cool zipper pull too !!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> so you do not need a microscope
> View attachment 4200035


----------



## Antigone

Miss 2010 came sightseeing with me today at Eureka Skydeck


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Antigone said:


> Miss 2010 came sightseeing with me today at Eureka Skydeck



This leather


----------



## LostInBal

This baby oldie: 03 S/S Black First PH with long strap


----------



## Pollie-Jean

aalinne_72 said:


> This baby oldie: 03 S/S Black First PH with long strap



love the hardware !!


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> Miss 2010 came sightseeing with me today at Eureka Skydeck





aalinne_72 said:


> This baby oldie: 03 S/S Black First PH with long strap


2 gorgeous beauties!!!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Im your No. 1 "stalker" remember ??
> 
> And i inspect all your items using microscope !



And guess who is your No 1 “stalker” pretty peacebabe?   Hint, she is kinda quiet


----------



## peacebabe

Wearing this CNY Bazar becomes more meaning as we are going for mid autumn celebration with family 

Wish all a Happy Mid Autumn for those who celebrate


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Wearing this CNY Bazar becomes more meaning as we are going for mid autumn celebration with family
> 
> Wish all a Happy Mid Autumn for those who celebrate


Happy Mid Autumn to you and your family, dearest peacebabe   Perfect bag for celebrating


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Wearing this CNY Bazar becomes more meaning as we are going for mid autumn celebration with family
> 
> Wish all a Happy Mid Autumn for those who celebrate


Have a great time!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Wearing this CNY Bazar becomes more meaning as we are going for mid autumn celebration with family
> 
> Wish all a Happy Mid Autumn for those who celebrate


Looks fantastic with the charm and this beautiful strap 
Perfect match !


----------



## ksuromax

New Bazar clutch, old Bal bracelet, heading out for a dinner


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> New Bazar clutch, old Bal bracelet, heading out for a dinner


Looking fabulous and absolutely smashin'!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Looking fabulous and absolutely smashin'!


thanks, babe!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Wearing this CNY Bazar becomes more meaning as we are going for mid autumn celebration with family
> 
> Wish all a Happy Mid Autumn for those who celebrate



Such a beautiful bag and this strap looks great with it.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> New Bazar clutch, old Bal bracelet, heading out for a dinner



You look fantastic,  I love your clutch and love love your top.  Hope you had a lovely dinner K.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You look fantastic,  I love your clutch and love love your top.  Hope you had a lovely dinner K.


thank you, it was awesome!! surprise party with lots of friends and loads of flowers!!!  
i feel like i am in the fairy tale!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> thank you, it was awesome!! surprise party with lots of friends and loads of flowers!!!
> i feel like i am in the fairy tale!!



So thrilled you had a wonderful surprise party!!  How awesome is that.  So fancy with flowers and a special menu too.  Happy Anniversary K and Mr K


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> This baby oldie: 03 S/S Black First PH with long strap



 She looks beautiful!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> As requested by @ksuromax & @muchstuff . Here u go.
> 
> For the benefit of ladies who are keen in this bag, I'm 1.62M. Its a huge bag, but serves what I need when I go for my Zumba class



Love it Peace, it has such a lovely body-hugging hang to it + the colour is fantastic!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> thank you, it was awesome!! surprise party with lots of friends and loads of flowers!!!
> i feel like i am in the fairy tale!!



How amazing is this!!  From here it looks like a fairy tale, I can only imagine how wonderful it would feel in person, Happy Anniv to you both xx


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> So thrilled you had a wonderful surprise party!!  How awesome is that.  So fancy with flowers and a special menu too.  Happy Anniversary K and Mr K


 


jeanstohandbags said:


> How amazing is this!!  From here it looks like a fairy tale, I can only imagine how wonderful it would feel in person, Happy Anniv to you both xx


----------



## doni

Me arriving in Bangkok:




Me leaving Bangkok


----------



## ksuromax

Air Hobo on her maiden voyage, M calfskin
due to its shape and size long strap is least comfortable way of wearing, much more appropriate way to wear is on the shoulder by the handles, or on the arm


----------



## ksuromax

doni said:


> Me arriving in Bangkok:
> 
> View attachment 4201901
> 
> 
> Me leaving Bangkok
> 
> View attachment 4201903


 
that's very stylish way of travel!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo on her maiden voyage, M calfskin
> due to its shape and size long strap is least comfortable way of wearing, much more appropriate way to wear is on the shoulder by the handles, or on the arm


What a beauty!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Fall is here   and all my beloved shearlings and this wool City are allowed to get back on the road 
The summer bags have moved to winter camp. It was a good opportunity to clean up my bag cupboard


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> What a beauty!


Much, here are the side by side shots, Bazar S and Air hobo M


----------



## ksuromax

@SomethingGoodCanWork nice hairdo!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> @SomethingGoodCanWork nice hairdo!!


Thanks, love, but what about my bracelet stack?!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thanks, love, but what about my bracelet stack?!


 just lovely!!


----------



## pzammie

Off to yoga w Rose Berlingot


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo on her maiden voyage, M calfskin
> due to its shape and size long strap is least comfortable way of wearing, much more appropriate way to wear is on the shoulder by the handles, or on the arm


What a cool bag and it looks great on you.  The leather looks like butter.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> What a cool bag and it looks great on you.  The leather looks like butter.


thank you, Darlin'!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Much, here are the side by side shots, Bazar S and Air hobo M


Thanks dear!


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> Off to yoga w Rose Berlingot
> View attachment 4202027


everything looks so green, no any sign of coming autumn  
and you RB City so 'at home' with all this green in the background!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo on her maiden voyage, M calfskin
> due to its shape and size long strap is least comfortable way of wearing, much more appropriate way to wear is on the shoulder by the handles, or on the arm



Beautiful debut!!   It looks so good especially with this pretty pink.  Hope you enjoyed your first Airy day


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Off to yoga w Rose Berlingot
> View attachment 4202027



You got to be the most stylish gal in your yoga class .  All the colors you are wearing/carrying are beautiful!!   I am seriously drawn to the lovely color of your tights.


----------



## pzammie

Iamminda said:


> You got to be the most stylish gal in your yoga class .  All the colors you are wearing/carrying are beautiful!!   I am seriously drawn to the lovely color of your tights.



Iamminda ur so sweet![emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful debut!!   It looks so good especially with this pretty pink.  Hope you enjoyed your first Airy day


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

this!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you wonderful ladies . @Pollie-Jean Im flying seeing your "Approved" badge . You you guys ate some mooncake & had a great celebration too 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks fantastic with the charm and this beautiful strap
> Perfect match !





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Happy Mid Autumn to you and your family, dearest peacebabe   Perfect bag for celebrating





ksuromax said:


> Have a great time!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you sweetie. Got to use this strap as it's broader, more comfy & good length 



Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful bag and this strap looks great with it.


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks sweetie. I really love it too 



jeanstohandbags said:


> Love it Peace, it has such a lovely body-hugging hang to it + the colour is fantastic!


----------



## peacebabe

Love Bangkok !!! Looks like you got lots of loots !!! 



doni said:


> Me arriving in Bangkok:
> 
> View attachment 4201901
> 
> 
> Me leaving Bangkok
> 
> View attachment 4201903


----------



## peacebabe

!!!! So happy you bought it ! 




ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo on her maiden voyage, M calfskin
> due to its shape and size long strap is least comfortable way of wearing, much more appropriate way to wear is on the shoulder by the handles, or on the arm


----------



## peacebabe

Every time i see the yellow strap, i just got to . You are wearing it so well ! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Fall is here   and all my beloved shearlings and this wool City are allowed to get back on the road
> The summer bags have moved to winter camp. It was a good opportunity to clean up my bag cupboard


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> !!!! So happy you bought it !


and how happy i am!!!


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> this!



be-au-ti-ful!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> be-au-ti-ful!


thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Every time i see the yellow strap, i just got to . You are wearing it so well !


Thank you my dear 
This Off White stuff changed my life 
Rouge Brique today


----------



## peacebabe

Im sure changed to a better one !!! Looks like it's very cold now?? 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you my dear
> This Off White stuff changed my life
> Rouge Brique today


----------



## ksuromax

Air hobo again, surprisingly versatile bag


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> this!



I can’t get enough of “this”.   The gorgeous leather and contrast stitching make it so attractive and special.  I need you to wear and post pic of this beauty for let’s say, at least a month, ok?   Thanks in advance K .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I can’t get enough of “this”.   The gorgeous leather and contrast stitching make it so attractive and special.  I need you to wear and post pic of this beauty for let’s say, at least a month, ok?   Thanks in advance K .


hahahaaha  
i think, then i will be banned for spamming the forum!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Im sure *changed to a better one *!!! Looks like it's very cold now??


Of course 
Yes , it's freakin chilly  here 
But now the scarf and coat season is opened  and I can wear my new sneakers


----------



## ksuromax

She looks so solemn in this chair


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo on her maiden voyage, M calfskin
> due to its shape and size long strap is least comfortable way of wearing, much more appropriate way to wear is on the shoulder by the handles, or on the arm



What an absolute beauty, I would really love to try one of these Air Hobo bags - you & Peace are making it hard for me to resist!!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> What an absolute beauty, I would really love to try one of these Air Hobo bags - you & Peace are making it hard for me to resist!!


wait till i get my second, in most delicious plum colour


----------



## tinkerella

ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo on her maiden voyage, M calfskin
> due to its shape and size long strap is least comfortable way of wearing, much more appropriate way to wear is on the shoulder by the handles, or on the arm



It looks great on you!!


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> wait till i get my second, in most delicious plum colour



I knew it!! Waiting for reveal [emoji12]


----------



## ksuromax

tinkerella said:


> It looks great on you!!


thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Air hobo again, surprisingly versatile bag


Gorgeous hair, beautiful bag, spectacular kitty.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous hair, beautiful bag, spectacular kitty.


thank you!  
it's ours, Ginger


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> She looks so solemn in this chair



Beautiful in its solemn state as well.  Ok, 29 more days of this beauty please


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful in its solemn state as well.  Ok, 29 more days of this beauty please


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful in its solemn state as well.  Ok, 29 more days of this beauty please


P.S. Tattoo tote is sobbing in the closet


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> P.S. Tattoo tote is sobbing in the closet



I will come over to console her


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I will come over to console her


only if you bring your Black City and Magenta (or whichever pink?) Day!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> wait till i get my second, in most delicious plum colour


----------



## ksuromax

Air Hobo and new Bal sandals


----------



## doni

With my new Bazar XS.




Actually this pic illustrates my one issue with this bag. The strap is far too long (for me) event at the shortest setting. I could do more wholes but then the end of the strap will come out too much plus, why o why don’t they add a leather loop to hold the end in place?! It is the same with Gucci’a adjustable straps... surely this cannot be so costly...


----------



## tinkerella

doni said:


> With my new Bazar XS.
> 
> Actually this pic illustrates my one issue with this bag. The strap is far too long (for me) event at the shortest setting. I could do more wholes but then the end of the strap will come out too much plus...



Love your outfit and I think the bag looks great on the crook of your arm! 

I get what you mean w long straps because I am petite and have this problem with lots of bags - no matter designer or not. What I do is I use a small hair tie in the same colour as the leather to mimic a leather loop. May not be the most glamourous but I think given its size it won’t affect the aesthetic too much. 

HTH!


----------



## ksuromax

doni said:


> With my new Bazar XS.
> 
> View attachment 4204865
> 
> 
> Actually this pic illustrates my one issue with this bag. The strap is far too long (for me) event at the shortest setting. I could do more wholes but then the end of the strap will come out too much plus, why o why don’t they add a leather loop to hold the end in place?! It is the same with Gucci’a adjustable straps... surely this cannot be so costly...


do you use the strap at all?? 
i didn't even attach mine to S Bazar, it's so useless 
i mean, it's better that it's LONG, coz if it was too short it would have been even more useless, but the fuss with the length surely limits your comfort and versatility of the bag


----------



## Pollie-Jean

doni said:


> With my new Bazar XS.
> 
> View attachment 4204865
> 
> 
> Actually this pic illustrates my one issue with this bag. The strap is far too long (for me) event at the shortest setting. I could do more wholes but then the end of the strap will come out too much plus, why o why don’t they add a leather loop to hold the end in place?! It is the same with Gucci’a adjustable straps... surely this cannot be so costly...


Love your scarf !  Beautiful colors !
Would not it be worthwhile to have the strap shorten professionally ?
I use the shoulder strap at all bazar sizes and I would not like to miss it


----------



## Pollie-Jean

today


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love your scarf !  Beautiful colors !
> Would not it be worthwhile to have the strap shorten professionally ?
> I use the shoulder strap at all bazar sizes and I would not like to miss it


with your height it feels and looks great on you, but what about us, shorties??? 
  
seriously, they should have made more holes on the strap for those who are 155-165 cm, and, maybe, an adjusting buckle?


----------



## doni

Pollie-Jean said:


> today


Love that Off-White clutch!


----------



## doni

ksuromax said:


> do you use the strap at all??
> i didn't even attach mine to S Bazar, it's so useless



I quite like the versatility of having a strap..., even if I like it arm/hand held (and do not like crossbody as a rule). I live on my feet (and my bike) so there are always occasions when I want to be hands free.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Would not it be worthwhile to have the strap shorten professionally ?


Yes, that's probably the best solution.



ksuromax said:


> with your height it feels and looks great on you, but what about us, shorties???
> 
> seriously, they should have made more holes on the strap for those who are 155-165 cm, and, maybe, an adjusting buckle?



Exactly. I mean, when I hand held the bag, the strap sweeps the floor! And that on the shortest setting...



Pollie-Jean said:


> Love your scarf !  Beautiful colors !



Thanks! I like it too: you know it is a good Fall/Winter buy when you are happy it is cold so you can wear it . I may even get it in another cw...


----------



## alla.miss

doni said:


> With my new Bazar XS.
> 
> View attachment 4204865
> 
> 
> Actually this pic illustrates my one issue with this bag. The strap is far too long (for me) event at the shortest setting. I could do more wholes but then the end of the strap will come out too much plus, why o why don’t they add a leather loop to hold the end in place?! It is the same with Gucci’a adjustable straps... surely this cannot be so costly...


oh! can not agree more with you on the strap issues!
I felt all the same when I tried on the Bazar yesterday. It is long (even cross body), thin, no extra loop.. and I am not a shortie.. The Bazar is meant to be worn on the shoulder, it would be great.
well I would replace the original with some other and keep it in the wardrobe..


----------



## muchstuff

Double the strap and use a Twilly as an extender . @Dextersmom showed how with one of her Hermes Evelyns.  Probably in the “post your non-Bal “ thread.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo and new Bal sandals



Lovely look K.  Those sandals look comfy as well as stylish.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Lovely look K.  Those sandals look comfy as well as stylish.


thank you! 
the did feel a bit stiff at first, but after a couple of hours they gave in and felt just right, no rubbing, no blisters, no discomfort of any sort!


----------



## tantansusan

The Off-White clutch is amazing


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo tote and sandals


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo and new Bal sandals



Love the sandals  but I can't take my eyes of your hobo  How are you finding the size, I am very patiently awaiting the arrival of your small to help me decide on size.  Would the large be too large I wonder?  I haven't seen any calf ones available so it may have to be lambskin, though I do love the calf with the white contrast stitching


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love the sandals  but I can't take my eyes of your hobo  How are you finding the size, I am very patiently awaiting the arrival of your small to help me decide on size.  Would the large be too large I wonder?  I haven't seen any calf ones available so it may have to be lambskin, though I do love the calf with the white contrast stitching


Thank you!  
i like the size a lot, it is VERY roomy, yet compact, very easy to access, and safe enough to secure my items even if the zipper is undone 
i want to compare it with S as well, to give more unbiased feedback  
i have seen one, S though, but imo it's a bit steep, will pm you a link


----------



## tinkerella

Joined the club about a month ago but I know this won’t be my only bal!! 

I love how it looks both on the crook of my arm and on the shoulder!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo tote and sandals



Yeah, Miss Tattoo is back (will miss your Airy baby until she returns )


----------



## Iamminda

tinkerella said:


> Joined the club about a month ago but I know this won’t be my only bal!!
> 
> I love how it looks both on the crook of my arm and on the shoulder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205893
> View attachment 4205894



It looks really nice on you.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Yeah, Miss Tattoo is back (will miss your Airy baby until she returns )


----------



## peacebabe

You are wearing her so well !! 



ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo and new Bal sandals


----------



## peacebabe

I simple just use other non bal strap ro solve the problem 



doni said:


> With my new Bazar XS.
> 
> View attachment 4204865
> 
> 
> Actually this pic illustrates my one issue with this bag. The strap is far too long (for me) event at the shortest setting. I could do more wholes but then the end of the strap will come out too much plus, why o why don’t they add a leather loop to hold the end in place?! It is the same with Gucci’a adjustable straps... surely this cannot be so costly...


----------



## peacebabe

Nice & cool always 



Pollie-Jean said:


> today


----------



## LostInBal

Today my beloved 05 F/W Black City


----------



## ksuromax

Air Hobo again


----------



## ksuromax

used my Air hobo as a carry-over, and she perfectly did the job!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## ksuromax

Bazar pouch is out for a spin


----------



## tinkerella

ksuromax said:


> Bazar pouch is out for a spin



Love it! So bright and cheery! And ooooh you’re based in sunny sg too [emoji1309][emoji1309]


----------



## ksuromax

tinkerella said:


> Love it! So bright and cheery! And ooooh you’re based in sunny sg too [emoji1309][emoji1309]


regularly i am based in another sunny city  but yes, right now i am in beautiful Singapore for a visit


----------



## doni

Today with my new Bazar XS and my old trusty pouch. They go well together and it fits perfectly inside!


----------



## doni

ksuromax said:


> Bazar pouch is out for a spin


Spectacular clutch


----------



## madamefifi

Vert Gazon City


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bazar pouch is out for a spin



These colors make me happy


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> These colors make me happy


 and it started softening and slouching already!!


----------



## Luv n bags

madamefifi said:


> Vert Gazon City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210099



I just sold mine.  Now I regret it looking at yours!


----------



## Phiomega

Been a long time since I carry her... and still stunned by the color whenever I took her out... Rogue Brique is my favorite kind of red!


----------



## Antigone

Day on the town with my beloved Town for the first time!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Antigone said:


> Day on the town with my beloved Town for the first time!!


Love the silver hw on black leather. Is this new or did I just forget you already have it?


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love the silver hw on black leather. Is this new or did I just forget you already have it?



New to me! Got it from a TPF queen. ❤️ But this was the first time I used it.

This is my absolute favourite bag of all!


----------



## Antigone

Sorry I meant I got this months ago but I was saving it for special occasions. But I realised I should enjoy it as often as I can. ❤️


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Antigone said:


> Sorry I meant I got this months ago but I was saving it for special occasions. But I realised I should enjoy it as often as I can. ❤️


I'm glad you are and of course you should! It's gorgeous


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> Day on the town with my beloved Town for the first time!!


This is a beauty— hope you will use it more often


----------



## ksuromax

When Harry met Sally....


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> When Harry met Sally....



Oh yes, oh yes,  I’ll have what she is having


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oh yes, oh yes,  I’ll have what she is having


actually, strictly speaking, it's ksuromax meeting peacebabe


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> When Harry met Sally....



[emoji33] [emoji482][emoji485]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Antigone said:


> Day on the town with my beloved Town for the first time!!



...first time!!!  You must use this gorgeous bag!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> actually, strictly speaking, it's ksuromax meeting peacebabe



How lucky....have fun you two! xx


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> This is a beauty— hope you will use it more often





jeanstohandbags said:


> ...first time!!!  You must use this gorgeous bag!



I was admiring it in my special vault for a long, long time, just gawking at its beauty. 

It's official - this is the most perfect bag for me in terms of beauty and function. I need more Town in my life!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Antigone said:


> I was admiring it in my special vault for a long, long time, just gawking at its beauty.
> 
> It's official - this is the most perfect bag for me in terms of beauty and function. I need more Town in my life!!!



Lolz @ "special vault"  And if you are moving away from the City style, and like smaller crossbody bags, then the Town makes very good sense


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> actually, strictly speaking, it's ksuromax meeting peacebabe


OMG you two! What a meeting, Bal sparks must have been flying! Hope you had/are having a great time


----------



## doni

ksuromax said:


> When Harry met Sally....



Oh wow, you make Gvasilia proud!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

doni said:


> Oh wow, you make Gvasilia proud!


 

This whole Bal forum is starting to make him proud thanks to all of you guys  Resistance seems more and more futile


----------



## alla.miss

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This whole Bal forum is starting to make him proud thanks to all of you guys  Resistance seems more and more futile


haha so true! go for it! buy something gvasaliash


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

alla.miss said:


> haha so true! go for it! buy something gvasaliash


To be honest, I'd rather buy a Puzzle from Loewe when the perfect small red or blue comes along. But, I would eat from Demna's dark side cookie tray, if they'd only sell  that yellow-red-blue Bazar cardholder I want, in the EU. Weirdly, it's only available in Dubai. I don't want it so much that I'm willing to pay a lot of extra for it as Bal Dubai are more expensive, or for it to be shipped through our ruthless and money grabbing customs though. It'd be for my kids' cards anyway so it's not something I really need. I just WANT it  

Pic from a SA in Dubai:


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> actually, strictly speaking, it's ksuromax meeting peacebabe



You two lovely lucky ducky!!!!  I would do anything to have been there in either of your shoes.  Hope you had fun .


----------



## alla.miss

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> To be honest, I'd rather buy a Puzzle from Loewe when the perfect small red or blue comes along. But, I would eat from Demna's dark side cookie tray, if they'd only sell  that yellow-red-blue Bazar cardholder I want, in the EU. Weirdly, it's only available in Dubai. I don't want it so much that I'm willing to pay a lot of extra for it as Bal Dubai are more expensive, or for it to be shipped through our ruthless and money grabbing customs though. It'd be for my kids' cards anyway so it's not something I really need. I just WANT it
> 
> Pic from a SA in Dubai:
> View attachment 4213665



I am sure that universe will find a way to deliver this cardholder to you somehow 
Frankly speaking I don't like many of Demna's designs BUT! so loving the current 90-s vibe, its punky,  deliberately untidy and careless way of dressing mixed up with sporty elements... oh.. so me! and Balenciaga's many clothes, shoes and accessories give one what he needs for this vide, plus layer it all over and over.. well must be I'm a child of 90-s and MTV  and broke free from corporate office environment 
This said.. I am internally debating not to eat from his dark side cookie tray


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> When Harry met Sally....


a thought just blazed my mind.. I bet peace brought all the food in her "ikea" tote! thus there's no space for food on the table!!!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> To be honest, I'd rather buy a Puzzle from Loewe when the perfect small red or blue comes along. But, I would eat from Demna's dark side cookie tray, if they'd only sell  that yellow-red-blue Bazar cardholder I want, in the EU. Weirdly, it's only available in Dubai. I don't want it so much that I'm willing to pay a lot of extra for it as Bal Dubai are more expensive, or for it to be shipped through our ruthless and money grabbing customs though. It'd be for my kids' cards anyway so it's not something I really need. I just WANT it
> 
> Pic from a SA in Dubai:
> View attachment 4213665


i know WHOSE hand that is, he's a star! my SA!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> a thought just blazed my mind.. I bet peace brought all the food in her "ikea" tote! thus there's no space for food on the table!!!


close, but no! 
she brought MORE BAGS!!
and so did i!
we had totally 6 bags (3 of each), my 2 Bazar pouches and our 3 Tattoo wallets...
what related to food, Peace was very committed to feed me for a week! 
i'm still full!!! but all was sooo yummy!!!


----------



## ksuromax

doni said:


> Oh wow, you make Gvasilia proud!


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> close, but no!
> she brought MORE BAGS!!
> and so did i!
> we had totally 6 bags (3 of each), my 2 Bazar pouches and our 3 Tattoo wallets...
> what related to food, Peace was very committed to feed me for a week!
> i'm still full!!! but all was sooo yummy!!!



Looks like a bag-fest! Or calwalk[emoji16]
Never been to Singapore (one of my dream destinations). Please clear this up for me.. in Singapore the food is so nutritious that you eat once and remain full for a week? [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OMG you two! What a meeting, Bal sparks must have been flying! Hope you had/are having a great time


 yes! 
we totally did! shame time went so quickly! but i will cherish this day for life!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Looks like a bag-fest! Or calwalk[emoji16]
> Never been to Singapore (one of my dream destinations). Please clear this up for me.. in Singapore the food is so nutritious that you eat once and remain full for a week? [emoji23]


food is definitely very nice, and i did eat a lot, but i am also full of emotions, and it also gives me a big filling feeling


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> close, but no!
> she brought MORE BAGS!!
> and so did i!
> we had totally 6 bags (3 of each), my 2 Bazar pouches and our 3 Tattoo wallets...
> what related to food, Peace was very committed to feed me for a week!
> i'm still full!!! but all was sooo yummy!!!


W O W! 

And yes, your SA is very nice  I just had an e-mail from Bal CS today and there are no and will be no Bazar cardholders in yellow-red-blue sold in the EU    Bal, how can you?! If there are still two left in Dubai when the sale is on, I think you know what to do 

It's just knowing other colour combinations were on sale for below 100 EUR. last season makes it hurt a bit to pay almost 400 EUR. for one now.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

alla.miss said:


> I am sure that universe will find a way to deliver this cardholder to you somehow
> Frankly speaking I don't like many of Demna's designs BUT! so loving the current 90-s vibe, its punky,  deliberately untidy and careless way of dressing mixed up with sporty elements... oh.. so me! and Balenciaga's many clothes, shoes and accessories give one what he needs for this vide, plus layer it all over and over.. well must be I'm a child of 90-s and MTV  and broke free from corporate office environment
> This said.. I am internally debating not to eat from his dark side cookie tray


Thank you! I think that will depend totally on if there is more than one still left in Dubai during the sale there, wouldn't you agree, ksuromax?


----------



## ksuromax

no worries, i'll let you know if there are any on sale


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> no worries, i'll let you know if there are any on sale


Thank you, honey, but you grab one first for your fantastic Bazar collection and I'll get one if there are still two left.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> close, but no!
> she brought MORE BAGS!!
> and so did i!
> we had totally 6 bags (3 of each), my 2 Bazar pouches and our 3 Tattoo wallets...
> what related to food, Peace was very committed to feed me for a week!
> i'm still full!!! but all was sooo yummy!!!



So jealous of your Bal-fest and Food-fest!!!   My friend who used to live in Singapore loved the food there (If I lived there, I would never have to cook again since good food is supposedly so accessible everywhere).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> So jealous of your Bal-fest and Food-fest!!!   My friend who used to live in Singapore loved the food there (If I lived there, I would never have to cook again since good food is supposedly so accessible everywhere).


The shrimps were TDF


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> The shrimps were TDF



I just gained 5 lbs looking at all this!!!!    Drooling here


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I just gained 5 lbs looking at all this!!!!    Drooling here


i was worried i'd have overweight at the check-in at the airport, and i don't mean the luggage...


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar S


----------



## madamefifi

Rouge city—one of my favorites [emoji76]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

madamefifi said:


> Rouge city—one of my favorites [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214632


G o r g e o u s!


----------



## ksuromax

madamefifi said:


> Rouge city—one of my favorites [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214632


so beautiful!!


----------



## Phiomega

Took my Bal reporter out for an afternoon of errands and watching circus with family! Here she is amongst the art supplies I bought ...


I love how this small bag makes your casual outfit feels edgy.... 

Admired you who took the plunge with Demna’s design... I am still old fashion - I tried the new design and still cannot love them more than these classics...


----------



## Phiomega

Two days in a row for Bal... small city chocolate brown is out for church today! The color fits my new stripy navy/brown culottes!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Phiomega said:


> Two days in a row for Bal... small city chocolate brown is out for church today! The color fits my new stripy navy/brown culottes!
> View attachment 4215031


Gorgeous! And here's the perfect thread for it to be admired again 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/feeling-brown.996711/page-5#post-32623140


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> Two days in a row for Bal... small city chocolate brown is out for church today! The color fits my new stripy navy/brown culottes!
> View attachment 4215031





Phiomega said:


> Took my Bal reporter out for an afternoon of errands and watching circus with family! Here she is amongst the art supplies I bought ...
> View attachment 4214969
> 
> I love how this small bag makes your casual outfit feels edgy....
> 
> Admired you who took the plunge with Demna’s design... I am still old fashion - I tried the new design and still cannot love them more than these classics...


Two beautiful bags.


----------



## peacebabe

You know im always attracted to your  charm ! 



aalinne_72 said:


> Today my beloved 05 F/W Black City


----------



## peacebabe

Aw ......... aren't they gorgeous ......   



ksuromax said:


> When Harry met Sally....


----------



## peacebabe

I MISS YOU !!!   



ksuromax said:


> actually, strictly speaking, it's ksuromax meeting peacebabe


----------



## peacebabe

FIRST TIME?? Is she new or has been kept in the "museum" all these while ?? 

Gorgeous bag should be shown ! 



Antigone said:


> Day on the town with my beloved Town for the first time!!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I MISS YOU !!!


I miss you, too, babe!!!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Aw ......... aren't they gorgeous ......


Gorgeous and very special!!


----------



## peacebabe

Our Tattoo "burger" !!   

And i was really disappointed when you said "i'm not so hungry" as you had full breakfast though you know that you'll be meeting me for lunch! 

But still, happy that you enjoyed the food 



ksuromax said:


> close, but no!
> she brought MORE BAGS!!
> and so did i!
> we had totally 6 bags (3 of each), my 2 Bazar pouches and our 3 Tattoo wallets...
> what related to food, Peace was very committed to feed me for a week!
> i'm still full!!! but all was sooo yummy!!!


----------



## peacebabe

It's a memorable day! Will remember & cherish too 



ksuromax said:


> yes!
> we totally did! shame time went so quickly! but i will cherish this day for life!





ksuromax said:


> food is definitely very nice, and i did eat a lot, but i am also full of emotions, and it also gives me a big filling feeling


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Our Tattoo "burger" !!
> 
> And i was really disappointed when you said "i'm not so hungry" as you had full breakfast though you know that you'll be meeting me for lunch!
> 
> But still, happy that you enjoyed the food


BURGER!!! Indeed!! 
I didn't have FULL breakfast, but regardless i was very keen to try as many new flavours as possible, and i loved the food a lot! Pork ribs were TDF! 
p.s. those round things were lotus root slices, or?....


----------



## peacebabe

Well, the snacks that K bought for me, are more "nutritious" . They can make me fat within a week !!! 



alla.miss said:


> Looks like a bag-fest! Or calwalk[emoji16]
> Never been to Singapore (one of my dream destinations). Please clear this up for me.. in Singapore the food is so nutritious that you eat once and remain full for a week? [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> It's a memorable day! Will remember & cherish too


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> FIRST TIME?? Is she new or has been kept in the "museum" all these while ??
> 
> Gorgeous bag should be shown !



On display for many months - I bought it early this year!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Well, the snacks that K bought for me, are more "nutritious" . They can make me fat within a week !!!


with your shape you can afford it easily!!


----------



## peacebabe

My all time FAVORITE !!! SATAY ~~~~ 



ksuromax said:


> The shrimps were TDF


----------



## peacebabe

Reporter !



Phiomega said:


> Took my Bal reporter out for an afternoon of errands and watching circus with family! Here she is amongst the art supplies I bought ...
> View attachment 4214969
> 
> I love how this small bag makes your casual outfit feels edgy....
> 
> Admired you who took the plunge with Demna’s design... I am still old fashion - I tried the new design and still cannot love them more than these classics...


----------



## peacebabe

Oh yes ...... Mogolian Pork Ribs, you know the food is good when one started using fingers 

The round thing is lotus root. It's also with pumpkin, with salty egg yolk sauce ~~~ 



ksuromax said:


> BURGER!!! Indeed!!
> I didn't have FULL breakfast, but regardless i was very keen to try as many new flavours as possible, and i loved the food a lot! Pork ribs were TDF!
> p.s. those round things were lotus root slices, or?....


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Oh yes ...... Mogolian Pork Ribs, you know the food is good when one started using fingers
> 
> The round thing is lotus root. It's also with pumpkin, with salty egg yolk sauce ~~~


yup, lotus roots  
pumpkin is not unusual for me, tasty - yes, new - no, but lotus was really amazing discovery! very nice!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Oh yes ...... Mogolian Pork Ribs, you know the food is good when one started using fingers
> 
> The round thing is lotus root. It's also with pumpkin, with salty egg yolk sauce ~~~



Good grief—all this talk about the yummy food you and K had is making me drool.  I am so jealous of your meeting and your food.  What does a girl need to do to score an invite?


----------



## ksuromax

S Bazar... still...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ peace & ksuro , you both obviously had a fun meeting ! 
 My winter version of Bazar today


----------



## peacebabe

Nothing you need to do. Just come to SG !!! 



Iamminda said:


> Good grief—all this talk about the yummy food you and K had is making me drool.  I am so jealous of your meeting and your food.  What does a girl need to do to score an invite?


----------



## peacebabe

Your winter is made "brighter" with Mr Yellow Strap !!   



Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ peace & ksuro , you both obviously had a fun meeting !
> My winter version of Bazar today


----------



## peacebabe

Looking cool K !!! And i noticed the tiny handbag on your wrist !! 



ksuromax said:


> S Bazar... still...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> S Bazar... still...



I love how beautiful your scarf looks with this dress.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Looking cool K !!! And i noticed the tiny handbag on your wrist !!


i blame it to start my obsession with big real ones  
my DH gave it to me a few years ago as a 'just because' lil pressie, it's sterling silver and i've been wearing it since then


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love how beautiful your scarf looks with this dress.


thank you!!


----------



## pinoko24

Ready to travel half the world with my outremer work! I remember how bad I wanted this blue color when it came out years ago, and I still have the same amount of love for it. To me work is a great size for my needs as a carry on or a “weekender”.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Snap


----------



## peacebabe

How annoying 

I want almost everything you have !!! 

I really like this style !!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Snap


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> How annoying
> 
> I want almost everything you have !!!
> 
> I really like this style !!!


ask PJ to adopt you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> ask PJ to adopt you



I'm ready !  
Come on over , peace , let's go shopping


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm ready !
> Come on over , peace , let's go shopping


Can you adopm me as well, please??!!  
Bottega, Balenciaga, Mulberry...   
my kinda shopping!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> Can you adopm me as well, please??!!
> Bottega, Balenciaga, Mulberry...
> my kinda shopping!!!


Of course ! But you have to bring your Tattoos


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Of course ! But you have to bring your Tattoos


no problem! but these cheeky buggahs travel only in business class


----------



## pzammie

Blue Persan First [emoji175]


----------



## alla.miss

pzammie said:


> Blue Persan First [emoji175]
> View attachment 4218247


wow! you totally rock it pzammie!


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Blue Persan First [emoji175]
> View attachment 4218247



I love this look!!!!   Think I said it before to you


----------



## jeanstohandbags

pzammie said:


> Blue Persan First [emoji175]
> View attachment 4218247



Looking good pzammie!  You always make me want to buy more First bags


----------



## peacebabe

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm ready !
> Come on over , peace , let's go shopping


----------



## ksuromax

Naughty Beauty is out today


----------



## edzmaya

I never get tired using this oldie. She makes me happy.


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Naughty Beauty is out today



This never fails to make me smile! I love it so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> Blue Persan First [emoji175]
> View attachment 4218247


Cuteness alert.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Naughty Beauty is out today


Love this dreamy bag!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Naughty Beauty is out today


Beautiful—you do naughty so well .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful—you do naughty so well .


thank you!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Naughty Beauty is out today



Yes indeed, one of the naughtiest ever!


----------



## LostInBal

Thanks to our dear @ksuromax wonderful idea I had never worn my First like this, and I absolutely love it!!
Today with my  2013 Pearly Bronze Hamilton First

psd: Sorry, I'm still in luv with this type of jeans skinny and ripped. Ignore if they're still trendy enough but I don't care..


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Thanks to our dear @ksuromax wonderful idea I had never worn my First like this, and I absolutely love it!!
> Today with my  2013 Pearly Bronze Hamilton First
> 
> psd: Sorry, I'm still in luv with this type of jeans skinny and ripped. Ignore if they're still trendy enough but I don't care..
> 
> View attachment 4219709


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Thanks to our dear @ksuromax wonderful idea I had never worn my First like this, and I absolutely love it!!
> Today with my  2013 Pearly Bronze Hamilton First
> 
> psd: Sorry, I'm still in luv with this type of jeans skinny and ripped. Ignore if they're still trendy enough but I don't care..
> 
> View attachment 4219709


You are totally rocking it — the bag, the jeans and those fabulous boots/shoes.  I have a long chain strap that I want to try with my First too.


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> You are totally rocking it — the bag, the jeans and those fabulous boots/shoes.  I have a long chain strap that I want to try with my First too.


Thank you ladies!
@Iamminda you absolutely should try it! And it’s hands free!!
I got another one in silver for my pewters!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Naughty Beauty is out today



My favorite of yours! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> @Iamminda you absolutely should try it! And it’s hands free!!
> I got another one in silver for my pewters!


once you add it to the First, there's no way back!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> My favorite of yours! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


thank you!!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> once you add it to the First, there's no way back!!


Did it guided by your pics and by my rouge hip Hamilton which I feel so confortable with!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Did it guided by your pics and by my rouge hip Hamilton which I feel so confortable with!


i only wear mine on the chain now, it's so easy and care-free!!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> i only wear mine on the chain now, it's so easy and care-free!!


Right!! You don’t have to care for darkening handles or for the bag falling down accidentally!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Right!! You don’t have to care for darkening handles or for the bag falling down accidentally!


only thing you need to care for is denim transfer on the lighter colours, like your recent score off-white one  
mine is blue and brown, so i am totally care-free


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Thanks to our dear @ksuromax wonderful idea I had never worn my First like this, and I absolutely love it!!
> Today with my  2013 Pearly Bronze Hamilton First
> 
> psd: Sorry, I'm still in luv with this type of jeans skinny and ripped. Ignore if they're still trendy enough but I don't care..
> 
> View attachment 4219709



Firstly, Miss Pearly Bronze Hamilton First is absolutely beautiful!  And a big yes to wearing the First as a crossbody, the style works perfectly like this (thank you to @ksuromax from me also).  And the skinny ripped jeans - no one ever told me they were out of style!


----------



## peacebabe

CNY Bazar S is following me to a date with parents. 

 that I can carry her on my shoulder by the handles


----------



## peacebabe

Dearest buddy !! You totally ROCK in this look  

Always go for what you like & you will never go wrong ! 



aalinne_72 said:


> Thanks to our dear @ksuromax wonderful idea I had never worn my First like this, and I absolutely love it!!
> Today with my  2013 Pearly Bronze Hamilton First
> 
> psd: Sorry, I'm still in luv with this type of jeans skinny and ripped. Ignore if they're still trendy enough but I don't care..
> 
> View attachment 4219709


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> CNY Bazar S is following me to a date with parents.
> 
> that I can carry her on my shoulder by the handles



Cutie!!!!  I love this strap.  Also love that you can carry this bag on your shoulder.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> CNY Bazar S is following me to a date with parents.
> 
> that I can carry her on my shoulder by the handles


I wish i could give a hug to both of you!!! It's looking amazing on you!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> CNY Bazar S is following me to a date with parents.
> 
> that I can carry her on my shoulder by the handles


Love it !


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Forgot to quote you, peacebabe:
You just always look fabulous, dear, and I too like the Bazar over the shoulder!


----------



## ksuromax

S Bazar inspired by @peacebabe i am wearing it over the shoulder


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> S Bazar inspired by @peacebabe i am wearing it over the shoulder


Fabulous! Love this bag and wish it was mine mine mine!  Is it comfortable or more of a slim "City fit" when carried this way?


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Fabulous! Love this bag and wish it was mine mine mine!  Is it comfortable or more of a slim "City fit" when carried this way?


mine is yet stiff, i was using the clutch for 2 days in a row and due to all the time holding it, 'kneading' in my hands, it has already broken in and became very soft and slouchy, which this Bazar has yet to show. But i am working on it  
it fits over the shoulder, but it's not a soft and relaxed fit, iykwim? Peace's is already relaxed and softened, hence it looks, and i bet, feels, much more loose than mine, but we'll get there, too!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> mine is yet stiff, i was using the clutch for 2 days in a row and due to all the time holding it, 'kneading' in my hands, it has already broken in and became very soft and slouchy, which this Bazar has yet to show. But i am working on it
> it fits over the shoulder, but it's not a soft and relaxed fit, iykwim? Peace's is already relaxed and softened, hence it looks, and i bet, feels, much more loose than mine, but we'll get there, too!


This might change my mind about buying one, because I'd prefer to carry it just like you and peace do in your pics. I prefer xbody straps for smaller bags, and this Bazar in small is more of a medium size, I think. I'm going to need something to buy to replace the blue City I'm returning


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> CNY Bazar S is following me to a date with parents.
> 
> that I can carry her on my shoulder by the handles


You look amazing, pb.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> S Bazar inspired by @peacebabe i am wearing it over the shoulder



This is a really pretty picture with your lovely hair draped like that!!!!  Well done K


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is a really pretty picture with your lovely hair draped like that!!!!  Well done K


thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This might change my mind about buying one, because I'd prefer to carry it just like you and peace do in your pics. I prefer xbody straps for smaller bags, and this Bazar in small is more of a medium size, I think. I'm going to need something to buy to replace the blue City I'm returning



This is the small on me. Hoping as it relaxes to get more strap drop and I’m sure I will, this ones pretty unused...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> This is the small on me. Hoping as it relaxes to get more strap drop and I’m sure I will, this ones pretty unused...
> View attachment 4221305


Hey gorgeous, look at you all sparkly!  Yes, this bag really does look very good over the shoulder  And the handles seem roomier than on the City.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hey gorgeous, look at you all sparkly!  Yes, this bag really does look very good over the shoulder  And the handles seem roomier than on the City.


My daughter thinks the silver's too much but I love it.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hey gorgeous, look at you all sparkly!  Yes, this bag really does look very good over the shoulder  And the handles seem roomier than on the City.


City won't go over my shoulder, unlike Bazar S


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> This is the small on me. Hoping as it relaxes to get more strap drop and I’m sure I will, this ones pretty unused...
> View attachment 4221305


it looks very good on you, on calm grey top it does not look too loud, on contrasting top like black, or navy, or red it probably would, but on grey, ivory, off-white, pastel shades, it will look very nice, imo


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> This is the small on me. Hoping as it relaxes to get more strap drop and I’m sure I will, this ones pretty unused...
> View attachment 4221305


Looks good


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> My daughter thinks the silver's too much but I love it.


It's beautiful. A silver Bal is one of those bags I would love to buy if I could justify it practically. I e, find occasions to wear it.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's beautiful. A silver Bal is one of those bags I would love to buy if I could justify it practically. I e, find occasions to wear it.


I'm thinking it'll work as an everyday bag in the winter. Too blingy for summer though.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> I'm thinking it'll work as an everyday bag in the winter. Too blingy for summer though.


I'm thinking it'd look amazing in summer sun light! I'm quite unblingy  and it wouldn't be too blingy for me at all. I think I have the perfect solution. You just send it to me for "storage"  during summertime and I can promise you it'll get aired on a frequent basis  

And I will gladly provide this same unselfish quality service for ksuro's Happy Bazar too


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm thinking it'd look amazing in summer sun light! I'm quite unblingy  and it wouldn't be too blingy for me at all. I think I have the perfect solution. You just send it to me for "storage"  during summertime and I can promise you it'll get aired on a frequent basis
> 
> And I will gladly provide this same unselfish quality service for ksuro's Happy Bazar too


Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm thinking it'd look amazing in summer sun light! I'm quite unblingy  and it wouldn't be too blingy for me at all. I think I have the perfect solution. You just send it to me for "storage"  during summertime and I can promise you it'll get aired on a frequent basis
> 
> And I will gladly provide this same unselfish quality service for ksuro's Happy Bazar too


Sweetie, let me remind you, i live in all year round summer climate, and you cheeky plan failed, hence, abandon hope!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Sweetie, let me remind you, i live in all year round summer climate, and you cheeky plan failed, hence, abandon hope!





muchstuff said:


> Now why didn't I think of that?


Darn, I just made space, oh right, _storage_ space, in my bag vault for two small Bazars  What will I tell my other Bals?! 

It was definitely worth a try


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Sweetie, let me remind you, i live in all year round summer climate, and you cheeky plan failed, hence, abandon hope!



I also provide this same storage service but NOT limited to Bazar so I welcome all bags!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies !!! I do have a BN stripe Bazar which i'd totally forgotten about it, as i didn't use it as i find it too "structured" (Thanks @ksuromax for reminding me! )

I don't know if the leather is different or this CNY Bazar is just more used. Perhaps the different leather joined together also contributed to the structure. @ksuromax need to feed us with valuable feedback after more use. 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Forgot to quote you, peacebabe:
> You just always look fabulous, dear, and I too like the Bazar over the shoulder!





Iamminda said:


> Cutie!!!!  I love this strap.  Also love that you can carry this bag on your shoulder.





ksuromax said:


> I wish i could give a hug to both of you!!! It's looking amazing on you!!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !


----------



## peacebabe

always feel cheery when seeing this Bazar !



ksuromax said:


> S Bazar inspired by @peacebabe i am wearing it over the shoulder


----------



## peacebabe

I will tell you how i feel. I got the BN stripe Bazar before i got the CNY. I hold on using the stripe one as i "feel" it's too big. When i received the CNY, i thought it's a XS till i compared it with the stripe! The softness of the CNY has make it not so structured & hence, looks smaller. I always wanted to have a XS Bazar before i received the CNY. But now, i feel the S is really a good size



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This might change my mind about buying one, because I'd prefer to carry it just like you and peace do in your pics. I prefer xbody straps for smaller bags, and this Bazar in small is more of a medium size, I think. I'm going to need something to buy to replace the blue City I'm returning


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you sweetie 



Dextersmom said:


> You look amazing, pb.


----------



## peacebabe

This will be an amazing puddle of SILVER when it becomes soft & slouchy !!! 



muchstuff said:


> This is the small on me. Hoping as it relaxes to get more strap drop and I’m sure I will, this ones pretty unused...
> View attachment 4221305


----------



## peacebabe

Im i lucky or unlucky that i don't have to worry about what bag to wear on what seasons?? 



muchstuff said:


> I'm thinking it'll work as an everyday bag in the winter. Too blingy for summer though.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> This will be an amazing puddle of SILVER when it becomes soft & slouchy !!!


I think so too!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Im i lucky or unlucky that i don't have to worry about what bag to wear on what seasons??


Yes but then when do you wear shearling?


----------



## ksuromax

going grocery shopping and Bazar seems a perfect bag for it


----------



## alla.miss

how pease and ksoru wear their bazars S on shoulder is perfect visualisation for me of this stile! I definitely need one. More and more.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> how pease and ksoru wear their bazars S on shoulder is perfect visualisation for me of this stile! I definitely need one. More and more.
> Thanks for sharing!


my M Bazar and S Air hobo is just about to arrive, i'll post more pics, mods and comparison, stay tuned!


----------



## alla.miss

Sorry for many misprints ladies [emoji851] sunday mood, you know


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> my M Bazar and S Air hobo is just about to arrive, i'll post more pics, mods and comparison, stay tuned!



You need to make a review of bazar xs inside bazar s inside of bazar m [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> You need to make a review of bazar xs inside bazar s inside of bazar m [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


i don't have an XS, only S and M


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> going grocery shopping and Bazar seems a perfect bag for it



Beautiful shopping companion!!  I bet you have never met a Bag twin when you carry this special bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful shopping companion!!  I bet you have never met a Bag twin when you carry this special bag.


i doubt i have ever met a bag twin...
none of my bags are common/popular  (in other words they are hard to find )


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i doubt i have ever met a bag twin...
> none of my bags are common/popular



You are truly one of a kind, a special one  — just like your pretty bags.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You are truly one of a kind, a special one  — just like your pretty bags.


thank you, my friend!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i don't have an XS, only S and M



I have an XS although different pattern, send them to me and I’ll take the pic!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> I have an XS although different pattern, send them to me and I’ll take the pic!


   You are sooo helpful, dear


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You are sooo helpful, dear


I am aren’t I?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> my M Bazar and S Air hobo is just about to arrive, i'll post more pics, mods and comparison, stay tuned!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I have an XS although different pattern, send them to me and I’ll take the pic!


 enough....


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> enough....


You sure? I really don't mind...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You sure? I really don't mind...


lol  
i can't abuse your kindness


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo



Love this bag!!!  And pretty scarf (looks wonderful with your shirt).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag!!!  And pretty scarf (looks wonderful with your shirt).


thank you! 
this week we are wearing pink scarves for October cancer awareness


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo


+1 what IM said!! Your scarf is so lovely.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> +1 what IM said!! Your scarf is so lovely.


thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> going grocery shopping and Bazar seems a perfect bag for it


Oh wow, is this a new one for you? SOrry if I’ve missed some reveals lately....will try to catch up. This looks totally like your cool style!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> This is the small on me. Hoping as it relaxes to get more strap drop and I’m sure I will, this ones pretty unused...
> View attachment 4221305





peacebabe said:


> CNY Bazar S is following me to a date with parents.
> 
> that I can carry her on my shoulder by the handles


You gals are all rockin’ your Bazaar bags so well These looks so cool on both of you!


----------



## Kendie26

It’s been a Bal week so far.....the last 2 days I’ve used my black City & mini Papier A4 zip around.
Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh wow, is this a new one for you? SOrry if I’ve missed some reveals lately....will try to catch up. This looks totally like your cool style!


 yes. one of a few  
i'm being on a roll


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> It’s been a Bal week so far.....the last 2 days I’ve used my black City & mini Papier A4 zip around.
> Hope everyone is doing great!


your City is one darn gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> yes. one of a few
> i'm being on a roll


A few? I’ll try to catch up more later....congrats on ALL your newbies then!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> A few? I’ll try to catch up more later....congrats on ALL your newbies then!


i guess you missed my trip to Singapore? 
when we met with @peacebabe and posted our bags together??


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i guess you missed my trip to Singapore?
> when we met with @peacebabe and posted our bags together??


OOO-MMM-GGG!!!! Say what?!!! NO WAY! You 2 queens met in person? OMG i’m so happy for you both (a little jealous, but happy for you!)
@peacebabe


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> OOO-MMM-GGG!!!! Say what?!!! NO WAY! You 2 queens met in person? OMG i’m so happy for you both (a little jealous, but happy for you!)
> @peacebabe


oh, yes, we did!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> It’s been a Bal week so far.....the last 2 days I’ve used my black City & mini Papier A4 zip around.
> Hope everyone is doing great!



Two gorgeous bags!!!   Look at those wonderful wrinkles.  We have missed these two beauties (and their beautiful owner ).


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> You gals are all rockin’ your Bazaar bags so well These looks so cool on both of you!



Good to see you back Kendie... girl you got some catching up to do!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> It’s been a Bal week so far.....the last 2 days I’ve used my black City & mini Papier A4 zip around.
> Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> It’s been a Bal week so far.....the last 2 days I’ve used my black City & mini Papier A4 zip around.
> Hope everyone is doing great!



Kendie, this City of years never ceases to take my breath away!  And your mini Papier is so beautiful too!


----------



## peacebabe

Always love your Tattoo...... You're the one & only one here having a Tattoo bag ! 



ksuromax said:


> Tattoo


----------



## peacebabe

Pardon me, though the City is lovely..... But i prefer the Papier more !!! 



Kendie26 said:


> It’s been a Bal week so far.....the last 2 days I’ve used my black City & mini Papier A4 zip around.
> Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you sweetie ....... it's a very "strange" but wonderful feeling to be able to meet someone from pf ..... 



Kendie26 said:


> OOO-MMM-GGG!!!! Say what?!!! NO WAY! You 2 queens met in person? OMG i’m so happy for you both (a little jealous, but happy for you!)
> @peacebabe


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar S and studded sandals


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> Bazar S and studded sandals


[emoji7] These colors are so amazing on this bag!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> your City is one darn gorgeous bag!!!





Iamminda said:


> Two gorgeous bags!!!   Look at those wonderful wrinkles.  We have missed these two beauties (and their beautiful owner ).





muchstuff said:


> Good to see you back Kendie... girl you got some catching up to do!





Dextersmom said:


>





jeanstohandbags said:


> Kendie, this City of years never ceases to take my breath away!  And your mini Papier is so beautiful too!





peacebabe said:


> Pardon me, though the City is lovely..... But i prefer the Papier more !!!


Warm Thanks to ALL of you darling Bal friends!  Have missed “seeing” everyone the last month+
HahaI know @muchstuff ....too much catching up...clearly I missed a lot! I remember when dear you & stighe met in person a while ago (I hope she’s doing well)& now learning @ksuromax and @peacebabe also met is person....well, that is just fantastic!!
Thank you IM & @jeanstohandbags (&everyone)...i know what you mean as I am always completely mesmerized by my CIty’s wrinkles every time I pull her out.
Haha @peacebabe -being my Papier soulmate, I figured you like her more than my city


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bazar S and studded sandals


The colors in your Bazar is SO awesome! LOVE, especially the light blue shade emphasized in the middle & top. You look chic-as-ever!


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> [emoji7] These colors are so amazing on this bag!





Kendie26 said:


> The colors in your Bazar is SO awesome! LOVE, especially the light blue shade emphasized in the middle & top. You look chic-as-ever!


Thank you heaps, Lovelies!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bazar S and studded sandals



You have the prettiest strip shirts!!!   I love how different outfits bring out the different colors in this bag — so beautiful and versatile!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You have the prettiest strip shirts!!!   I love how different outfits bring out the different colors in this bag — so beautiful and versatile!!!!


thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## DutchGirl007

[emoji171] My 2013 Giant Ultra Violet Town [emoji171]


----------



## H’sKisses

DutchGirl007 said:


> [emoji171] My 2013 Giant Ultra Violet Town [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 4226052



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> [emoji171] My 2013 Giant Ultra Violet Town [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 4226052



I love love love this bag!!!!  And frankly need it in my life


----------



## houseof999

DutchGirl007 said:


> [emoji171] My 2013 Giant Ultra Violet Town [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 4226052


 I didn't know this color was an option! Love it and neeeeeed it! [emoji12][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

DutchGirl007 said:


> [emoji171] My 2013 Giant Ultra Violet Town [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 4226052


Deaaaaaad! If I could fill my closet with purple Bals, I would. I need to stop my common sense because I definitely should just have a million different purple Bals. Maybe one day I'll go for it, but in the meantime I'll just drool over the pics like yours


----------



## tinkerella

DutchGirl007 said:


> [emoji171] My 2013 Giant Ultra Violet Town [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 4226052



This is soooo gorgeous!!! The colour just pops!!


----------



## mushashi415

Kendie26 said:


> It’s been a Bal week so far.....the last 2 days I’ve used my black City & mini Papier A4 zip around.
> Hope everyone is doing great!



The leather on your city look super yummy.  Which year is shed from??  Cheve?


----------



## mushashi415

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 4216921
> 
> 
> Ready to travel half the world with my outremer work! I remember how bad I wanted this blue color when it came out years ago, and I still have the same amount of love for it. To me work is a great size for my needs as a carry on or a “weekender”.


Outremer is such stunning color. You inspired me to wear mine more often 


madamefifi said:


> Vert Gazon City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210099


Like seriously I die. I am loving this amazing combo or green and gold.  The leather looks so scrumptious. Nmmm


aalinne_72 said:


> Today my beloved 05 F/W Black City


What a stunner. Wow 05 is iconic


----------



## mushashi415

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 4216921
> 
> 
> Ready to travel half the world with my outremer work! I remember how bad I wanted this blue color when it came out years ago, and I still have the same amount of love for it. To me work is a great size for my needs as a carry on or a “weekender”.


Outremer is such stunning color. You inspired me to wear mine more often 


madamefifi said:


> Vert Gazon City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210099


Like seriously I die. I am loving this amazing combo or green and gold.  The leather looks so scrumptious. Nmmm


aalinne_72 said:


> Today my beloved 05 F/W Black City


What a stunner. Wow 05 is iconic


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar M


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Bazar M



Beautiful!  I look forward to seeing more of this lovely one!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful!  I look forward to seeing more of this lovely one!


Thank you  
she is so easy to use, handles drop is just perfect!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Thanks everybody [emoji171]... when I wear black she is definitely a stand out!  

Have a great weekend!





Hershey'sKisses said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Iamminda said:


> I love love love this bag!!!!  And frankly need it in my life





houseof999 said:


> I didn't know this color was an option! Love it and neeeeeed it! [emoji12][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Deaaaaaad! If I could fill my closet with purple Bals, I would. I need to stop my common sense because I definitely should just have a million different purple Bals. Maybe one day I'll go for it, but in the meantime I'll just drool over the pics like yours





tinkerella said:


> This is soooo gorgeous!!! The colour just pops!!


----------



## Kendie26

mushashi415 said:


> The leather on your city look super yummy.  Which year is shed from??  Cheve?


Thanks so much mushashi! My black CIty is from 2009...people always ask me if she’s an ‘05 or ‘07 because of her amazing wrinkles/veins but i just got super lucky with this onethanks again!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bazar M


Smooth & soft like “butta”...beautiful bag & you. Love the pink/fuchsia color top!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> [emoji171] My 2013 Giant Ultra Violet Town [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 4226052


this is just dreamy!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Smooth & soft like “butta”...beautiful bag & you. Love the pink/fuchsia color top!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bazar M



So excited to your newbie — looks great on you!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> So excited to your newbie — looks great on you!!!


thank you, dear!!


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> [emoji171] My 2013 Giant Ultra Violet Town [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 4226052


That is simply stunning!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Bazar M


This bag suits you so well and the leather looks very buttery!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> This bag suits you so well and the leather looks very buttery!!!


thank you, my Dear! 
it feels great, too! very smooth and supple


----------



## ksuromax

Air Hobo M 
(@peacebabe this bag will always remind me of you! )


----------



## peacebabe

You lucky Bazar collector !!! 



ksuromax said:


> Bazar M


----------



## peacebabe

Aw ..... that so sweet ...... And this AH M is a killer !!! 



ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo M
> (@peacebabe this bag will always remind me of you! )


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo M
> (@peacebabe this bag will always remind me of you! )


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo M
> (@peacebabe this bag will always remind me of you! )


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo M
> (@peacebabe this bag will always remind me of you! )



Lovely look K.  I really need to get a striped shirt like yours


----------



## Dextersmom

It's been a while....today with my metal plate City.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> It's been a while....today with my metal plate City.



Gosh, you know I love this one!!!   It looks great on you,  Hope you are enjoying your Saturday.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gosh, you know I love this one!!!   It looks great on you,  Hope you are enjoying your Saturday.


Thank you, my friend.  Wishing you a lovely weekend as well.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> It's been a while....today with my metal plate City.



Gorgeous everything!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Gorgeous everything!


Thank you, jthb.


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Part Time Gold Bleu Lazuli this Sunday, with DH’s Gucci Snake Backpack, our matching Tumi 2017 Dog Keychains, and sweetened Starbucks Caffe Verona in Starbucks Thermos Siren.


----------



## Iamminda

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 4228388
> 
> 
> Part Time Gold Bleu Lazuli this Sunday, with DH’s Gucci Snake Backpack, our matching Tumi 2017 Dog Keychains, and sweetened Starbucks Caffe Verona in Starbucks Thermos Siren.



Your B Lazuili is as beautiful as your CF.  I also like your SB thermos.


----------



## mushashi415

San Francisco skyline. With my 2010 RGGH and my 2011 cut out boots.


----------



## Kendie26

mushashi415 said:


> San Francisco skyline. With my 2010 RGGH and my 2011 cut out boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228565


 awesome pic....love the boots & bag (& your “swag” in the pic) I need to get back out to amazingly beautiful San Fran


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> It's been a while....today with my metal plate City.


LOVE your MP city DM...looking adorbs!


----------



## ksuromax

mushashi415 said:


> San Francisco skyline. With my 2010 RGGH and my 2011 cut out boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228565


stunning!!


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Iamminda said:


> Your B Lazuili is as beautiful as your CF.  I also like your SB thermos.



Many thanks, my beautiful friend lamminda. Enjoy a bright weekend ^_^.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE your MP city DM...looking adorbs!


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## ksuromax

M. Agent M


----------



## mushashi415

Kendie26 said:


> awesome pic....love the boots & bag (& your “swag” in the pic) I need to get back out to amazingly beautiful San Fran



Thank you love. Love love the food scene in SF. Must try Greek food there. Just amazing 



ksuromax said:


> stunning!!



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> M. Agent M



You are making me want one of these dearest K!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> You are making me want one of these dearest K!


wait till tomorrow, you might change your opinion... ;graucho:


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> wait till tomorrow, you might change your opinion... ;graucho:


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> M. Agent M



Looks great — I really like how you put every outfit together.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Looks great — I really like how you put every outfit together.


thank you! 
tomorrow it's gonna be a very hard task to do  
as i am keen to wear my new (yet to get) Bbag, but i have a formal meeting in the office, but the bag is absolutely informal... how to put the whole look together? no idea yet


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> M. Agent M


So pretty, k.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty, k.


merci, my dear!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> tomorrow it's gonna be a very hard task to do
> as i am keen to wear my new (yet to get) Bbag, but i have a formal meeting in the office, but the bag is absolutely informal... how to put the whole look together? no idea yet



I have absolute faith in you to pull it all together—Cant wait to see!!!


----------



## ksuromax

my new baby


----------



## peacebabe

You are always posting in the non-bal thread that i almost think that you don't have any Bal !!! And oh man ...... You have this Metal Plate City !!! 

 The leather on this ! 



Dextersmom said:


> It's been a while....today with my metal plate City.


----------



## peacebabe

From the photo's angle, it doesn't look big at all ! 

You have the CNY charm too !! Which bag is it from ??



ksuromax said:


> M. Agent M


----------



## peacebabe

The color combination is really nice for this !



ksuromax said:


> my new baby


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> From the photo's angle, it doesn't look big at all !
> 
> You have the CNY charm too !! Which bag is it from ??


i don't think it's CNY, it looks different, yours is very typical Chinese ornament, mine looks more like a flower
it came along my Valentine's Day BO clutch
clutch is red itself, other bags have silver hw, so i could not use it until now
On this total black M it looks absolutely 'at home'  (plus the tiny logo is in pale gold, too)


----------



## peacebabe

Ah .... i didn't know that the Valentine's BO comes with charm. Nice one to play around with ! 



ksuromax said:


> i don't think it's CNY, it looks different, yours is very typical Chinese ornament, mine looks more like a flower
> it came along my Valentine's Day BO clutch
> clutch is red itself, other bags have silver hw, so i could not use it until now
> On this total black M it looks absolutely 'at home'


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> The color combination is really nice for this !


thanks!!  
i love it!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Ah .... i didn't know that the Valentine's BO comes with charm. Nice one to play around with !


me neither... 
until i unboxed my parcel


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> my new baby


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my new baby


Much prettier than in the online store pics!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Much prettier than in the online store pics!


indeed! 
i like that it's still a BLACK BAG, even with some fun to it
it's not over done, imo, and looks not too loud


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> my new baby


Wow, I like this one, if I ever had to get a bazar it probably would be this one! Congratulations!!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow, I like this one, if I ever had to get a bazar it probably would be this one! Congratulations!!


thank you, my dear!!!


----------



## fayden

Using this lovely today. Still can't get over the leather and smell. So good.


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> View attachment 4230872
> 
> 
> 
> Using this lovely today. Still can't get over the leather and smell. So good.


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> You are always posting in the non-bal thread that i almost think that you don't have any Bal !!! And oh man ...... You have this Metal Plate City !!!
> 
> The leather on this !


I will ALWAYS have a few Bal's in my life, sweet pb.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> my new baby


I love it and I adore your coordinating toenail polish.


----------



## Dextersmom

What a beauty!!! 


fayden said:


> View attachment 4230872
> 
> 
> 
> Using this lovely today. Still can't get over the leather and smell. So good.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I love it and I adore your coordinating toenail polish.


thank you, my Dear!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> my new baby



Well, just as I expected, you pulled together a great outfit to go with your beautiful birthday bag!!!   Very professional with some personality too


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Well, just as I expected, you pulled together a great outfit to go with your beautiful birthday bag!!!   Very professional with some personality too


thanks a lot, my Dear!!


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar M graffiti and sandals


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My new little baby


----------



## LostInBal

Pollie-Jean said:


> My new little baby


Great matching outfit!!


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> My new little baby



I really like these two plaid beauties on you,


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bazar M graffiti and sandals


Graffiti perfection (you have to paint your nails like this whenever you wear this bag, lol).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Graffiti perfection (you have to paint your nails like this whenever you wear this bag, lol).


nails i can manage 
as long as it's not make-up, it's alright


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Bazar M graffiti and sandals


I love it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> My new little baby


What a cute bag and it looks amazing on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my classic black City.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my classic black City.


Bella!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my classic black City.


Looking beautiful DM — love those flowy pants


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my classic black City.


Guapísima!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

aalinne_72 said:


> Great matching outfit!!





Iamminda said:


> I really like these two plaid beauties on you,





Dextersmom said:


> What a cute bag and it looks amazing on you.



Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Guapísima!!





ksuromax said:


> Bella!!!





Iamminda said:


> Looking beautiful DM — love those flowy pants


Thank you so much, darling Bal beauties!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Urbanistic graffiti and classic equestrian Hermes scarf, who would tell they would go well together??


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my classic black City.



Just beautiful!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Urbanistic graffiti and classic equestrian Hermes scarf, who would tell they would go well together??



Beautiful scarf & Graffiti - this bag is just made for you!


----------



## madamefifi

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my classic black City.



Truly a classic! I neeeeed a black City in my life!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful scarf & Graffiti - this bag is just made for you!


i wonder if Demna would agree with this statement!   
thank you, my Dear!


----------



## Kendie26

fayden said:


> View attachment 4230872
> 
> 
> 
> Using this lovely today. Still can't get over the leather and smell. So good.


Total fabulousness Fayden!!


----------



## fayden

ksuromax said:


> Urbanistic graffiti and classic equestrian Hermes scarf, who would tell they would go well together??



I love that scarf of yours. Grabby Hands!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Urbanistic graffiti and classic equestrian Hermes scarf, who would tell they would go well together??



Looking lovely!!  I can’t get enough of all your gorgeous scarfs (true artworks) — you wear them all so beautifully!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

madamefifi said:


> Truly a classic! I neeeeed a black City in my life!


It really is and I will always have this beauty in my collection. 



jeanstohandbags said:


> Just beautiful!!


Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> I love that scarf of yours. Grabby Hands!





Cookiefiend said:


> Because it's stunning!





Iamminda said:


> Looking lovely!!  I can’t get enough of all your gorgeous scarfs (true artworks) — you wear them all so beautifully!!!!


 thanks, Lovelies!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my classic black City.


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


>


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading to happy hour with my envelope clutch.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to happy hour with my envelope clutch.



So elegant and beautiful!!  This clutch looks great too


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> So elegant and beautiful!!  This clutch looks great too


You are a sweetheart, dear IM. Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to happy hour with my envelope clutch.


lovely look, dear!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> lovely look, dear!


Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

Again this 
plus sandals and scarf, all Bal today


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to happy hour with my envelope clutch.


My fav outfit of you ever!


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> My fav outfit of you ever!


Thank you so much.


----------



## muchstuff

Going old school today...2005 Twiggy


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Going old school today...2005 Twiggy
> View attachment 4235053



This leather is just lovely!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Going old school today...2005 Twiggy
> View attachment 4235053


My kind of Bal leather


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Going old school today...2005 Twiggy
> View attachment 4235053



That chewy leather!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Going old school today...2005 Twiggy
> View attachment 4235053


Looks so buttery.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Looks so buttery.





Iamminda said:


> This leather is just lovely!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> My kind of Bal leather





Hershey'sKisses said:


> That chewy leather!


Thanks ladies, this bag truly is what Bal leather's all about.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Going old school today...2005 Twiggy
> View attachment 4235053


this is TDF!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> this is TDF!!!


Yup, she's real purdy


----------



## ksuromax

Graffiti all over


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Graffiti all over


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Going old school today...2005 Twiggy
> View attachment 4235053



Beautiful......do you know if this Twiggy is S/S or F/W 05?


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Going old school today...2005 Twiggy
> View attachment 4235053


 a real GEM!! So funny because I planned on using my Ink Twiggy today but changed at the last minute to my First. Awesome pic of your beauty much!


----------



## Kendie26

Been a while that this babe got out.....pearly bronze/limited edition chèvre First


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Graffiti all over


You rock the colors so well my dear!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You rock the colors so well my dear!


Thank you, Darling!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Graffiti all over


You, my dear have the perfect attitude/vibe to elevate the beauty of this bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Been a while that this babe got out.....pearly bronze/limited edition chèvre First


  
one stunning baby!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Been a while that this babe got out.....pearly bronze/limited edition chèvre First


I love this First of yours so much.  What a stunning, shimmery beauty.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Been a while that this babe got out.....pearly bronze/limited edition chèvre First


Bal Babe indeed, both you and the First  

  Glad to see you


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Been a while that this babe got out.....pearly bronze/limited edition chèvre First



Love this gorgeous girl (also feeling happy and giddy to see your post )


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Graffiti all over



You totally rock this bag!!!  And I like your shirt.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You totally rock this bag!!!  And I like your shirt.


 thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful......do you know if this Twiggy is S/S or F/W 05?


F/W.


----------



## Conni618

muchstuff said:


> F/W.


Arrrgh!  Just goes to show, I don’t know as much as I thought I did.  Was soo thinking S/S 05!  super thick and smooshy!


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Arrrgh!  Just goes to show, I don’t know as much as I thought I did.  Was soo thinking S/S 05!  super thick and smooshy!


Came with a full set so providing the paper tags are from this bag originally  its F/W.  Sorry Connie .


----------



## peacebabe

Happy to see you in the thread ! And your dress is SOOOOOOOOO 



Dextersmom said:


> Heading to happy hour with my envelope clutch.


----------



## peacebabe

Including another B - for Beauty !!! 



ksuromax said:


> Again this
> plus sandals and scarf, all Bal today


----------



## peacebabe

One of my favorite !!!  



muchstuff said:


> Going old school today...2005 Twiggy
> View attachment 4235053


----------



## peacebabe

It's been a while indeed !!! But still as gorgeous   



Kendie26 said:


> Been a while that this babe got out.....pearly bronze/limited edition chèvre First


----------



## ksuromax

as they say here, same-same but different 
Bazar graffiti and a bat 
Boo!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> one stunning baby!!!





Dextersmom said:


> I love this First of yours so much.  What a stunning, shimmery beauty.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Bal Babe indeed, both you and the First
> 
> Glad to see you





Iamminda said:


> Love this gorgeous girl (also feeling happy and giddy to see your post )





peacebabe said:


> It's been a while indeed !!! But still as gorgeous


Kindest Thanks to all of you lovely Bal Diva’s


----------



## pzammie

Rose Poudre First[emoji175]


----------



## LostInBal

pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First[emoji175]
> View attachment 4236564


The First style suits you so well!


----------



## ksuromax

pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First[emoji175]
> View attachment 4236564


Bella!!! 
great shot!


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Happy to see you in the thread ! And your dress is SOOOOOOOOO


Thank you, pb.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> as they say here, same-same but different
> Bazar graffiti and a bat
> Boo!



I like how you are getting into the spirit of Halloween while staying stylish


----------



## Iamminda

pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First[emoji175]
> View attachment 4236564



This bag is so pretty — as is your picture!!  Love how those dark pinkish red leaves in the back complement your bag,


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I like how you are getting into the spirit of Halloween while staying stylish


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First[emoji175]
> View attachment 4236564



You say “Rose Poudre” I say “Pretty In Pink” [emoji7]


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

muchstuff said:


> Going old school today...2005 Twiggy
> View attachment 4235053



Yasss!  Gorg [emoji7].  Me too in my 2007 Black City


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you [emoji4] xoxo


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

ManilaMama said:


> 2014 (or was it 2013?) s/s jaune poussin part time for me today!
> It’s so HOT here in Manila! 32C (89.6F) with no wind!
> 
> View attachment 4000511



I have this color in the City...it’s crazy how well it goes with almost every outfit...by the color one wouldn’t think so until you just throw it on with so many outfits [emoji7]


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

Bleu Lazuli w/my too adorable Thomas Bear charm...this combo makes me smile [emoji7]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> F/W.



I was wrong too, was thinking S/S


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> I was wrong too, was thinking S/S


Just double-checked, its definitely F/W


----------



## ksuromax

Vivi_BalGal said:


> Yasss!  Gorg [emoji7].  Me too in my 2007 Black City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237064


absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## LostInBal

Vivi_BalGal said:


> Yasss!  Gorg [emoji7].  Me too in my 2007 Black City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237064





Vivi_BalGal said:


> View attachment 4237077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu Lazuli w/my too adorable Thomas Bear charm...this combo makes me smile [emoji7]



Woehhh lady!! You’re rocking your babies!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vivi_BalGal said:


> View attachment 4237077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu Lazuli w/my too adorable Thomas Bear charm...this combo makes me smile [emoji7]


 incredible!


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First[emoji175]
> View attachment 4236564


Your mods are ALWAYS SO fabulous pzammie! The First was made for you/perfect on you


----------



## LostInBal

pzammie said:


> Rose Poudre First[emoji175]
> View attachment 4236564


You inspire me!!


----------



## Iamminda

I feel happier when carrying a Town (compared to carrying a City).  This girl makes me happy .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I feel happier when carrying a Town (compared to carrying a City).  This girl makes me happy .


seeing this girl makes me happy, too!  
Bonita!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> seeing this girl makes me happy, too!
> Bonita!!!



Thanks K


----------



## ksuromax

Boo!


----------



## peacebabe

The leather .......   



Vivi_BalGal said:


> Yasss!  Gorg [emoji7].  Me too in my 2007 Black City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237064


----------



## peacebabe

Im happy when you are happy too !!!   

To me Town is better than City too ! 



Iamminda said:


> I feel happier when carrying a Town (compared to carrying a City).  This girl makes me happy .


----------



## peacebabe

Are we gonna play "spot the differences" with the early pic??  



ksuromax said:


> Boo!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Are we gonna play "spot the differences" with the early pic??


you noticed the first signs of slouchiness???  
i thought i was making it up
it has changed (softened) to the touch already, but it's only a week in use, so i am patiently waiting


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> I feel happier when carrying a Town (compared to carrying a City).  This girl makes me happy .



Lady, where were you hiding this beauty?!?


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks PB and A . 



peacebabe said:


> Im happy when you are happy too !!!
> 
> To me Town is better than City too !





aalinne_72 said:


> Lady, where were you hiding this beauty?!?


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Boo!



Lovely — and slouchier indeed (I scrolled back and look at the previous pics, lol).  Cute charm and pretty scarf!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Lovely — and slouchier indeed (I scrolled back and look at the previous pics, lol).  Cute charm and pretty scarf!


thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I feel happier when carrying a Town (compared to carrying a City).  This girl makes me happy .


Fabulous beauty, IM!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Fabulous beauty, IM!!!



Thanks lovely DM


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> I feel happier when carrying a Town (compared to carrying a City).  This girl makes me happy .



Looking at this makes me happy too. If only my red City can magically transform into a Town!


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> Looking at this makes me happy too. If only my red City can magically transform into a Town!



I feel the same way about my City Bags


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> I feel the same way about my City Bags



Yeah, they're just sitting inside my closet, looking pretty. Such divas.

What red is this?


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> Yeah, they're just sitting inside my closet, looking pretty. Such divas.
> 
> What red is this?



This is Red Lipstick (2015/6).  I wish I can just put my Cities on a diet and  they shrink down to Towns, lol.


----------



## ksuromax

Fringe clutch


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Fringe clutch



Major fringe love!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Im sure it'll become a puddle of goodness if you keep squeezing it ! 



ksuromax said:


> you noticed the first signs of slouchiness???
> i thought i was making it up
> it has changed (softened) to the touch already, but it's only a week in use, so i am patiently waiting


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Major fringe love!!!!


 


peacebabe said:


> Im sure it'll become a puddle of goodness if you keep squeezing it !


i am working on it!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I feel happier when carrying a Town (compared to carrying a City).  This girl makes me happy .


 she makes us happy to darling Iamminda! What a perfect pic to show her real beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Boo!


You rock this bag so well & I love that scarf! Hope you had fun if you were out to celebrate Halloween


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You rock this bag so well & I love that scarf! Hope you had fun if you were out to celebrate Halloween


thanks, Darlin'!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> she makes us happy to darling Iamminda! What a perfect pic to show her real beauty!



Thanks dearie .


----------



## ksuromax

Graff Bazar and a scarf


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Graff Bazar and a scarf


Very pretty lady but when could we see you with your Caribou FB First..?
Uhmm.. I guess it’s still summer where you live?


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Very pretty lady but when could we see you with your Caribou FB First..?
> Uhmm.. I guess it’s still summer where you live?


thank you, Darling!  
yes, it's still around +30 and i can't force myself to put on the boots and the leather jacket i will wear my First with, but we'll get there, a couple of weeks and hopefully we will have below 30 and boots won't look silly


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

aalinne_72 said:


> Woehhh lady!! You’re rocking your babies!!



Thank Sweetie!! Xoxo


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

Kendie26 said:


> incredible!



Kind of you to say [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

ksuromax said:


> absolutely gorgeous!!



Thank you [emoji4] so much Hun xo


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Graff Bazar and a scarf



Great look K.  I am always amazed at how you mix and match bags and accessories every day so well.  It’s a real talent.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Great look K.  I am always amazed at how you mix and match bags and accessories every day so well.  It’s a real talent.


it's bottomless closet  
i just have everything to match everything  
but thank you for your kind words!


----------



## peacebabe

Such a fun & happy style ! 



ksuromax said:


> Graff Bazar and a scarf


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar M


----------



## ksuromax

City day


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> City day


Exquisite!That might be my favorite scarf of yours...looks amazing against your lovely hair!
But the question i must (rudely) ask....do you have more scarfs or bags?!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Exquisite!That might be my favorite scarf of yours...looks amazing against your lovely hair!
> But the question i must (rudely) ask....do you have more scarfs or bags?!!


 counting ALL, small evening ones and clutches, probably bags 
but after my recent purge could be about the same actually


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> counting ALL, small evening ones and clutches, probably bags
> but after my recent purge could be about the same actually


I love you for not being (or not seeming to be) offended at the question!!!You are a doll! You just have a brilliant bag AND scarf collection so it got me thinking, hmmmm?! And my guess was they would be pretty equal (in number)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I love you for not being (or not seeming to be) offended at the question!!!You are a doll! You just have a brilliant bag AND scarf collection so it got me thinking, hmmmm?! And my guess was they would be pretty equal (in number)


why should i be offended??


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> City day


Such a pretty look, k.  I had to go back a few times to take it all in.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Such a pretty look, k.  I had to go back a few times to take it all in.


 thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> City day



What a beautiful look — everything is so pretty!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful look — everything is so pretty!!


thank you, my dear IM!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> why should i be offended??


 I just think sometimes it’s hard to decipher the written word (vs conversations in person/ face-to-face) & people may take things a different way than you intend (not you; just generally speaking!)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I just think sometimes it’s hard to decipher the written word (vs conversations in person/ face-to-face) & people may take things a different way than you intend (not you; just generally speaking!)


don't worry, i am not that sort of personality


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> City day



I also had to come back to this beautiful pic!  You know I love this bag to bits, but your entire look is picture perfect!!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> I also had to come back to this beautiful pic!  You know I love this bag to bits, but your entire look is picture perfect!!


thank you kindly!


----------



## LostInBal

Striking again  
02 F/W Maroon suede multi zipper First ph in very good company.. Lala

Sorry, not best light this hour of morning


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Striking again
> 02 F/W Maroon suede multi zipper First ph in very good company.. Lala
> 
> Sorry, not best light this hour of morning
> 
> View attachment 4245421



She’s everywhere! [emoji33]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my furry friend


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> She’s everywhere! [emoji33]


Not the same dear double horror, try not to look!!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Striking again
> 02 F/W Maroon suede multi zipper First ph in very good company.. Lala
> 
> Sorry, not best light this hour of morning
> 
> View attachment 4245421



Two little red beauties.


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> my furry friend


i want to hug her!!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> She’s everywhere! [emoji33]


Hello, how are you?


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Hello, how are you?


why are their heads SO BIG???  
Rickets??


----------



## ksuromax

wore my City again today to the office, now switched to a clutch


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> wore my City again today to the office, now switched to a clutch



Wow, I can’t even begin to say how good this whole look is K.  HOT!!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> why are their heads SO BIG???
> Rickets??


Because they think a lot!!!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> wore my City again today to the office, now switched to a clutch


Tía bueeenaaaa!!FiuuuuuFiuuuuu!!❤️


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Tía bueeenaaaa!!FiuuuuuFiuuuuu!!❤️


Gracias  


Iamminda said:


> Wow, I can’t even begin to say how good this whole look is K.  HOT!!!!!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Because they think a lot!!!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Hello, how are you?


OK you've just crossed the line here...anyone know the name of a good exorcist?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> wore my City again today to the office, now switched to a clutch


Great pic!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> OK you've just crossed the line here...anyone know the name of a good exorcist?


Be careful, because I know some folks who hated them as well and ended with a collection of thousands..


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Be careful, because I know some folks who hated them as well and ended with a collection of thousands..


It'll never happen, my kids would never come visit me again...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Striking again
> 02 F/W Maroon suede multi zipper First ph in very good company.. Lala
> 
> Sorry, not best light this hour of morning
> 
> View attachment 4245421



OMG this one is amazing & super special....hardly any ever show up...and then not in this beautiful condition .
Congrats on yet another totally amazing treasure to add to your collection of other amazing treasures!! 
.....And Lala I am trying to like, but I also have that thing with dolls.....and my kids would also not accept any doll collection ever....recently after we watched the movie Coraline we had to throw out everything in the house with buttons for eyes


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


> my furry friend



I LOVE this fur baby......it's calling out to be snuggled up to!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Hello, how are you?



I hope this is just a random pic is not one of yours.....


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> wore my City again today to the office, now switched to a clutch



 Ummmm.....WOW!!!! Colour coordinated to perfection, and I LOVE the size of this clutch too!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Great pic!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Ummmm.....WOW!!!! Colour coordinated to perfection, and I LOVE the size of this clutch too!


thank you very much!!


----------



## peacebabe

......... The Doll ......................



aalinne_72 said:


> Striking again
> 02 F/W Maroon suede multi zipper First ph in very good company.. Lala
> 
> Sorry, not best light this hour of morning
> 
> View attachment 4245421


----------



## peacebabe

this !!! So pretty & warm



Pollie-Jean said:


> my furry friend


----------



## peacebabe

OH MY *SH*T !!!!! I got a shocked when scrolling down the page & that big eyes appeared ! ! !   



aalinne_72 said:


> Hello, how are you?


----------



## peacebabe

Because there are full of maggots inside !!!   



ksuromax said:


> why are their heads SO BIG???
> Rickets??


----------



## peacebabe

I APPROVE this look !!! So chic 



ksuromax said:


> wore my City again today to the office, now switched to a clutch


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> It'll never happen, my kids would never come visit me again...


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I APPROVE this look !!! So chic


thank you, my dear!


----------



## ksuromax

Holy Cow is out today! (Bal sandals, too)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> wore my City again today to the office, now switched to a clutch


Work it girlie! You are on fire!!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Because they think a lot!!!


Dying LOL  over all the banter w/ your sweet dolls!


----------



## Kendie26

My current favorite Bal (mini Papier A4 zip around)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Work it girlie! You are on fire!!


thank you!  



Kendie26 said:


> My current favorite Bal (mini Papier A4 zip around)


Love, love, love it!!! belt is gorgeous, too!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> wore my City again today to the office, now switched to a clutch


You look amazing in yellow!! Your clutch is perfect!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My current favorite Bal (mini Papier A4 zip around)


Pretty lady!! Also I love your belt.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You look amazing in yellow!! Your clutch is perfect!


like a Spring chick?   
thanks, Sweetie! 
ETA: found a picture!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow is out today! (Bal sandals, too)


Love this scarf and shirt combo (how do you do it?  Knowing what scarf works with what shirt? amazing).  And gorgeous Cow


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love this scarf and shirt combo (how do you do it?  Knowing what scarf works with what shirt? amazing).  And gorgeous Cow


this scarf is from 1959, it will be 60 y/o next year!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> like a Spring chick?
> thanks, Sweetie!
> ETA: found a picture!


I love it!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hey !!! It's "current" ??? Not "all time favorite" ??? 



Kendie26 said:


> My current favorite Bal (mini Papier A4 zip around)


----------



## mushashi415

Today’s companions 06ink city and 2011 cutout boots. . Just love love the chèvre leather. So silky and soft. Do you ladies prefer chèvre or lamb ?


----------



## mushashi415

muchstuff said:


> Going old school today...2005 Twiggy
> View attachment 4235053



Lovely lovely indeed 



Vivi_BalGal said:


> Yasss!  Gorg [emoji7].  Me too in my 2007 Black City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237064



The leather looks so yummy.


----------



## muchstuff

mushashi415 said:


> Today’s companions 06ink city and 2011 cutout boots. . Just love love the chèvre leather. So silky and soft. Do you ladies prefer chèvre or lamb ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247257


Chèvre for the most part but I have some great agneau oldies as well. The leather on your ink is gorgeous, killer boots too.


----------



## ksuromax

mushashi415 said:


> Today’s companions 06ink city and 2011 cutout boots. . Just love love the chèvre leather. So silky and soft. Do you ladies prefer chèvre or lamb ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247257


we prefer calf!  
Gorgeous bag and big  to the boots!! very cool duo!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> we prefer calf!
> Gorgeous bag and big  to the boots!! very cool duo!


Well yes but calf wasn't in the question...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Well yes but calf wasn't in the question...


 luckily it was in Bals production


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> luckily it was in Bals production


----------



## mushashi415

muchstuff said:


> Chèvre for the most part but I have some great agneau oldies as well. The leather on your ink is gorgeous, killer boots too.



I love love this oldies.  I do have some from the old time. I do love Balenciaga men’s Boots. They have been coming out with a few really cool styles I will have to post a group pic of my Bal [emoji152].    


Which years/colors do you currently own?


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Chèvre for the most part but I have some great agneau oldies as well. The leather on your ink is gorgeous, killer boots too.


My Lala ready for the winter plus with shoulder/crossbody piggy Bal new release


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> Love, love, love it!!! belt is gorgeous, too!





Dextersmom said:


> Pretty lady!! Also I love your belt.





peacebabe said:


> Hey !!! It's "current" ??? Not "all time favorite" ???


Quick Thanks again to you beauties! 
& haha, yes peace, my “current” Bal fave....i reserve the right to change my mindas my taste does change


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> My Lala ready for the winter plus with shoulder/crossbody piggy Bal new release


SO cute!!!! & I love her name....please keep posting the Dollie pics as I love the banter w/ the non-doll lovers /(haters)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow is out today! (Bal sandals, too)


A definite contender for my favorite of yours!


----------



## Kendie26

mushashi415 said:


> Today’s companions 06ink city and 2011 cutout boots. . Just love love the chèvre leather. So silky and soft. Do you ladies prefer chèvre or lamb ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247257


Super sexy duo/bag & boots (& i prefer Bal chèvre)


----------



## muchstuff

mushashi415 said:


> I love love this oldies.  I do have some from the old time. I do love Balenciaga men’s Boots. They have been coming out with a few really cool styles I will have to post a group pic of my Bal [emoji152].
> 
> 
> Which years/colors do you currently own?



I have a bunch of 05 Day bags, can’t remember exactly but black, chocolate, rouge theatre, olive.  07 marine, mogano. A black Shrug. A couple of Street bags in black and raisin. An 05 olive shopper tote. Another marine, this ones a courier, can’t recall if it’s 07 or 08. I need to take inventory one of these days.


----------



## mushashi415

muchstuff said:


> I have a bunch of 05 Day bags, can’t remember exactly but black, chocolate, rouge theatre, olive.  07 marine, mogano. A black Shrug. A couple of Street bags in black and raisin. An 05 olive shopper tote. Another marine, this ones a courier, can’t recall if it’s 07 or 08. I need to take inventory one of these days.



Omg. Your collection sounds so heavenly.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

mushashi415 said:


> Omg. Your collection sounds so heavenly.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you! Lately I've been acquiring some of the newer styles, the Bazar bag is one I fell in love with after initially not liking it much. Four Bazars later, there's still a couple I'd like to get...or three. Maybe three more .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thank you! Lately I've been acquiring some of the newer styles, the Bazar bag is one I fell in love with after initially not liking it much. Four Bazars later, there's still a couple I'd like to get...or three. Maybe three more .


three???? 
which ones? stripey? block colour? graffiti?
one of each???


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> three????
> which ones? stripey? block colour? graffiti?
> one of each???


The “men’s” striped one, the blue-grey one. A plaid of some sort. Both in small. and perhaps  one medium,  to be determined. And maybe the original graffiti in  a small if I find  the XS too small for me. Wait, that’s four...maybe the striped one should be the medium...


----------



## madamefifi

Violet (?) City with GCH. A bit heavier than usual but I don’t carry much.


----------



## peacebabe

A very good companion to have especially when I need to be out whole day


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> A very good companion to have especially when I need to be out whole day



This blue is outstanding!!!  So pretty.


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Mini City Giant Gold in Ultraviolet would b a perfect day bag on my boys school field trip today


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> A very good companion to have especially when I need to be out whole day


----------



## ksuromax

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 4251002
> 
> 
> Mini City Giant Gold in Ultraviolet would b a perfect day bag on my boys school field trip today


OMG!! So cute!!!


----------



## speedyqueen

@ madamefifi:
I think it looks darker than violet, wonder if it might be raisin (waiting for one myself)


----------



## OhHelloDoll

aalinne_72 said:


> My Lala ready for the winter plus with shoulder/crossbody piggy Bal new release


I really appreciate her and her piggy crossbody! I just finished doing some customizing on my first one of these a couple weeks ago. Now she sits in my home office and stares.


----------



## LostInBal

OhHelloDoll said:


> I really appreciate her and her piggy crossbody! I just finished doing some customizing on my first one of these a couple weeks ago. Now she sits in my home office and stares.


Oh! One more fan! Aren’t they super cute? I plan making them some clothes too 
Photo please!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

aalinne_72 said:


> Oh! One more fan! Aren’t they super cute? I plan making them some clothes too
> Photo please!!


Here is Mabel with the Bal Hip I used today. Mabel is more of a fan of the circle bag trend and is carrying her powder blue bag. 
I just finished working on her a couple weeks ago. I sanded her face, repainted her makeup, and gave her new eye chips and lashes. Below is also a before and after face shot.


----------



## LostInBal

OhHelloDoll said:


> I really appreciate her and her piggy crossbody! I just finished doing some customizing on my first one





OhHelloDoll said:


> Here is Mabel with the Bal Hip I used today. Mabel is more of a fan of the circle bag trend and is carrying her powder blue bag.
> I just finished working on her a couple weeks ago. I sanded her face, repainted her makeup, and gave her new eye chips and lashes. Below is also a before and after face shot.
> View attachment 4251532
> 
> View attachment 4251533
> View attachment 4251534


OMG OMG OMG!!!!!
Beautiful!! Thank you dear!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

aalinne_72 said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!
> Beautiful!! Thank you dear!!


No problem! Always glad to see another fan of these dolls. I’ll let her know you like her style


----------



## LostInBal

OhHelloDoll said:


> No problem! Always glad to see another fan of these dolls. I’ll let her know you like her style


Maybe we should create our own thread?! “ Bals & Blythes”?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

aalinne_72 said:


> Maybe we should create our own thread?! “ Bals & Blythes”?


Well I only have 1 Blythe and 2 Bals...but if this forum is any indication, that would just lead to me buying more Blythes AND Bals


----------



## LostInBal

OhHelloDoll said:


> Well I only have 1 Blythe and 2 Bals...but if this forum is any indication, that would just lead to me buying more Blythes AND Bals


Well, I only have only two Blythes and some more Bals but who cares? We’re here to enjoy and having fun, don’t you think so?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 4250404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violet (?) City with GCH. A bit heavier than usual but I don’t carry much.



I had one of these a few years back & pretty sure it was Raisin


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Well, I only have only two Blythes and some more Bals but who cares? We’re here to enjoy and having fun, don’t you think so?



....some more bals....


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> I had one of these a few years back & pretty sure it was Raisin





madamefifi said:


> View attachment 4250404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violet (?) City with GCH. A bit heavier than usual but I don’t carry much.





speedyqueen said:


> @ madamefifi:
> I think it looks darker than violet, wonder if it might be raisin (waiting for one myself)



I agree with raisin. The covered hardware treatment wasn't in production in 2007.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

aalinne_72 said:


> Well, I only have only two Blythes and some more Bals but who cares? We’re here to enjoy and having fun, don’t you think so?


Absolutely!


----------



## madamefifi

muchstuff said:


> I agree with raisin. The covered hardware treatment wasn't in production in 2007.



Thank you, ladies! I knew violet wasn’t right but my mind went blank when I tried to remember the correct color.


----------



## CorleoneQueen

ksuromax said:


> OMG!! So cute!!!



Happy u like it too, dear ksuromax ^_^


----------



## fayden

aalinne_72 said:


> Maybe we should create our own thread?! “ Bals & Blythes”?



Haha I started a very old thread back in 2007 about my blythes... 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/check-out-my-latest-addiction-obsession.89240/page-181


----------



## LostInBal

fayden said:


> Haha I started a very old thread back in 2007 about my blythes...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/check-out-my-latest-addiction-obsession.89240/page-181


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> ....some more bals....


----------



## Kendie26

OhHelloDoll said:


> Here is Mabel with the Bal Hip I used today. Mabel is more of a fan of the circle bag trend and is carrying her powder blue bag.
> I just finished working on her a couple weeks ago. I sanded her face, repainted her makeup, and gave her new eye chips and lashes. Below is also a before and after face shot.
> View attachment 4251532
> 
> View attachment 4251533
> View attachment 4251534


Wow you are VERY talented!! I love your Hip bag& Mabel is the perfect companion


----------



## OhHelloDoll

fayden said:


> Haha I started a very old thread back in 2007 about my blythes...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/check-out-my-latest-addiction-obsession.89240/page-181


That is fantastic and I’ll likely be chipping away at it over time!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Kendie26 said:


> Wow you are VERY talented!! I love your Hip bag& Mabel is the perfect companion


Oh thank you! It wasn’t without its frustrating and scary moments. The internet is great at telling you how to open her head and pull everything out...not so great at how to put it back together.


----------



## ksuromax

who will guess which bag i'm gonna wear tomorrow?


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> who will guess which bag i'm gonna wear tomorrow?



I love your pretty nails.  Seeing your love of bags and accessories (via your pics) makes me happy (can’t explain it).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love your pretty nails.  Seeing your love of bags and accessories (via your pics) makes me happy (can’t explain it).


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> who will guess which bag i'm gonna wear tomorrow?



Oooohhh.....this is a hard one!!


----------



## Antigone

ksuromax said:


> who will guess which bag i'm gonna wear tomorrow?



Graffiti bazaar!


----------



## peacebabe

My DIY Graffiti Papier. She always get compliments when she is out


----------



## peacebabe

Off cos i know !!! It got to be the Bazar ! 



ksuromax said:


> who will guess which bag i'm gonna wear tomorrow?


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> My DIY Graffiti Papier. She always get compliments when she is out


I see your little BV on this one!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Oooohhh.....this is a hard one!!


 not really 


Antigone said:


> Graffiti bazaar!


nope!  


peacebabe said:


> Off cos i know !!! It got to be the Bazar !


 Bingo, Peace!! 
Stripey Bazar it is!  
and it will be a clutch (bag is too big for my needs today) 
Will post pics later


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> My DIY Graffiti Papier. She always get compliments when she is out


and she absolutely deserves 'em!! she is a beau!!


----------



## peacebabe

i arranged it on purpose so that you guys can see the tiny GIRL 



muchstuff said:


> I see your little BV on this one!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you buddy !! 



ksuromax said:


> and she absolutely deserves 'em!! she is a beau!!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> i arranged it on purpose so that you guys can see the tiny GIRL


are you actually using it, or it's just a bag charm? 
does it fit coins? or, a house key?


----------



## peacebabe

It act as a charm now. It can fit in coins though, house key no.



ksuromax said:


> are you actually using it, or it's just a bag charm?
> does it fit coins? or, a house key?


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> My DIY Graffiti Papier. She always get compliments when she is out



Love this pretty DIY bag of yours!!!  That twilly looks so good.  Are you going to have more DIY bags?


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> My DIY Graffiti Papier. She always get compliments when she is out


Still amazed it’s a DIY!!! We’d love a sexy mod w/ it using that special app that makes you the magazine cover!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> My DIY Graffiti Papier. She always get compliments when she is out



 Totally love everything going on in this pic!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> not really
> 
> nope!
> Bingo, Peace!!
> Stripey Bazar it is!
> and it will be a clutch (bag is too big for my needs today)
> Will post pics later



It's a little bit hard to guess since you do have a couple of bags that would match in quite nicely with these colours!


----------



## ksuromax

wore the Bazar clutch to a casual business meeting


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> wore the Bazar clutch to a casual business meeting



Love the whole look but let’s talk about that fierce bracelet/bangle. It’s fantastic.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love the whole look but let’s talk about that fierce bracelet/bangle. It’s fantastic.


thank you, Sweetie, it's my recent find (pure 'patience pays back' case!), Hermes Kelly Dog Extreme, -'ve been on the waiting list in H for a while for a black/dark blue KDE cuff with silver tone hw, they only had one in croc (way above my budget!) and then as soon as i got a new blue shawl (the one with the wolf), this one popped up in the secondary market in 'brand new' condition, still has protective film on!! 
KDE is a bit more edgy take on the reg Kelly Dog (too plain imo), and is pefect for me!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> wore the Bazar clutch to a casual business meeting



Once again, you are colour coordinated to perfection.....love everything!!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Once again, you are colour coordinated to perfection.....love everything!!


thank you kindly!


----------



## nanads

Blue nuit metallic edge city is joining me for a coffee


----------



## PerryPalomino

nanads said:


> Blue nuit metallic edge city is joining me for a coffee
> 
> View attachment 4255324



That leather looks amazing! Soft yet sturdy with such a nice sheen. I’ve never been a fan of navy and silver (I’m almost always gold hw) but this is gorgeous and changing my mind! Your rock studs are nice too


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar M


----------



## alla.miss

Spent this busy day with my BO 
Mostly photo of my hand [emoji1] but have a great working week everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

Monday car wash with my Metal Plate .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Monday car wash with my Metal Plate .


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you  



jeanstohandbags said:


> Totally love everything going on in this pic!!



Thanks sweetie. I want her to remain as the "One & Only" for now   



Iamminda said:


> Love this pretty DIY bag of yours!!!  That twilly looks so good.  Are you going to have more DIY bags?



My dear, the magazine cover MOD with this bag has been posted before already !!! Guess you may have missed it ! 



Kendie26 said:


> Still amazed it’s a DIY!!! We’d love a sexy mod w/ it using that special app that makes you the magazine cover!


----------



## peacebabe

Looks real solid when self defence is needed !! 



Iamminda said:


> Love the whole look but let’s talk about that fierce bracelet/bangle. It’s fantastic.


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> Bazar M


----------



## peacebabe

This is a nice one !! 



alla.miss said:


> Spent this busy day with my BO
> Mostly photo of my hand [emoji1] but have a great working week everyone!
> View attachment 4256820


----------



## peacebabe

Never get tired of seeing your Metal Plate Town in action! Rare piece & a keeper !   



Iamminda said:


> Monday car wash with my Metal Plate .


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


>





peacebabe said:


> Never get tired of seeing your Metal Plate Town in action! Rare piece & a keeper !



Thanks kindly K and PB .  I really love this one and am happy to say I have no plans to part with it.


----------



## ksuromax

Again Bazar M and Bal studded sandals


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Again Bazar M and Bal studded sandals



 Once again you are totally, absolutely & perfectly coordinated!  Bazaar M is an absolute beauty & looks amazing every time I see her with you! .....is she lamb or calf?


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Monday car wash with my Metal Plate .


So great seeing this jaw dropping beautyBet your clean car also loves having her along


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie. I want her to remain as the "One & Only" for now
> 
> 
> 
> My dear, the magazine cover MOD with this bag has been posted before already !!! Guess you may have missed it !


Oops sorry peace, I’m struggling to keep up lately. So you’ve posted more than 1 magazine cover mod? I remember the one mod but I was more taken by beautiful YOU than the bag so it could have been your cool Bazaar, I just don’t remember


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Again Bazar M and Bal studded sandals


Lovely as ALWAYS sweet k


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Once again you are totally, absolutely & perfectly coordinated!  Bazaar M is an absolute beauty & looks amazing every time I see her with you! .....is she lamb or calf?


thank you very much!  
paper tag said lamb, but i could swear it feels calf, sooo smooth!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Lovely as ALWAYS sweet k


thank you, my dear!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Again Bazar M and Bal studded sandals



What a pretty look — especially love that scarf!!  You still have your pretty nail polish on!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> So great seeing this jaw dropping beautyBet your clean car also loves having her along



Thanks K .  Gotta keep the car cleanish (with the unhealthy air from the tremendous wildfires).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty look — especially love that scarf!!  You still have your pretty nail polish on!!!


thank you!!  
i keep wearing Bazar stripey clutch in the evenings, so it's still actual


----------



## ksuromax

Air Hobo S


----------



## peacebabe

Aw...... You are so sweet. I must "reward" you with the pic again (without the magazine look though )

Thank you for giving me the oppty to post it again!! 



Kendie26 said:


> Oops sorry peace, I’m struggling to keep up lately. So you’ve posted more than 1 magazine cover mod? I remember the one mod but I was more taken by beautiful YOU than the bag so it could have been your cool Bazaar, I just don’t remember


----------



## peacebabe

OH NO ................... Are you trying to "hint" me something ????   



ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo S


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> OH NO ................... Are you trying to "hint" me something ????


My thought exactly


----------



## peacebabe

Ok, now i confirm im not being over sensitive !! 



muchstuff said:


> My thought exactly


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> OH NO ................... Are you trying to "hint" me something ????





muchstuff said:


> My thought exactly





peacebabe said:


> Ok, now i confirm im not being over sensitive !!


what are you both talking about???


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> what are you both talking about???


Cheeky monkey!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Cheeky monkey!


i am a Monkey  no offence here


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i am a Monkey  no offence here


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


>


in chinese zodiac i was born in a year of Monkey, got this xmas bubble in Singapore!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> in chinese zodiac i was born in a year of Monkey, got this xmas bubble in Singapore!


I’m not sure but I think  I’m a monkey as well. It’s very pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo S



So pretty — absolute perfection!!!  I just love this shade of pink.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I’m not sure but I think  I’m a monkey as well. It’s very pretty!


then, you have to be either 50, or 62 this year


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — absolute perfection!!!  I just love this shade of pink.


thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> then, you have to be either 50, or 62 this year


62 so I AM a monkey!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> 62 so I AM a monkey!


Yeeey!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Yeeey!!!


Awww...


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K .  Gotta keep the car cleanish (with the unhealthy air from the tremendous wildfires).


Oh gosh sweetest, I had actually googled last week a map to see fire location vs where I think you & our sweet DM are & I thought you were pretty far away (?) It’s absolutely TRAGIC seeing the news related to the fires.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo S


 Seriously LOVING this entire ensemble! You “knocked it out of the park” darling! Exquisite color pairings head to toe


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Aw...... You are so sweet. I must "reward" you with the pic again (without the magazine look though )
> 
> Thank you for giving me the oppty to post it again!!


Waiting patiently!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Seriously LOVING this entire ensemble! You “knocked it out of the park” darling! Exquisite color pairings head to toe


you're too kind, my Dear Kendie!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Oh gosh sweetest, I had actually googled last week a map to see fire location vs where I think you & our sweet DM are & I thought you were pretty far away (?) It’s absolutely TRAGIC seeing the news related to the fires.


Thanks dearie.  We are lucky to be far away from the path of destruction but the environmental/emotional impact is far reaching


----------



## QueenLouis

I was sending a pic of the Krispy Kremes to my brother, but Autumn City photo bombed...


----------



## Iamminda

QueenLouis said:


> I was sending a pic of the Krispy Kremes to my brother, but Autumn City photo bombed...
> 
> View attachment 4259773



Yummy donuts and bag


----------



## ksuromax

Air Hobo


----------



## Prada Prince

Carrying my Anthracite Work with Rose Gold Giant Hardware to work this week...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo S



 This one is so adorable in the small size & the colour is beautiful! 
I wonder how is it to carry since the handles don't go over the shoulder......do you carry it mostly on the crook on the arm or with the shoulder strap (or a bit of both)


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> in chinese zodiac i was born in a year of Monkey, got this xmas bubble in Singapore!



I absolutely LOVE this!!!  Another fellow monkey here.....this little Jade monkey lives in the front pocket of whichever Bal I am carrying each day


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> This one is so adorable in the small size & the colour is beautiful!
> I wonder how is it to carry since the handles don't go over the shoulder......do you carry it mostly on the crook on the arm or with the shoulder strap (or a bit of both)


thanks  
yes, on the crook of my arm


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> I absolutely LOVE this!!!  Another fellow monkey here.....this little Jade monkey lives in the front pocket of whichever Bal I am carrying each day
> View attachment 4259880


yeeey!!! 
@muchstuff


----------



## QueenLouis

Prada Prince said:


> Carrying my Anthracite Work with Rose Gold Giant Hardware to work this week...
> 
> View attachment 4259835



Ooh, and I spy a LV Catogram charm! [emoji76]


----------



## Prada Prince

QueenLouis said:


> Ooh, and I spy a LV Catogram charm! [emoji76]


Yes indeed! I managed to snag it on the first day the Catogram collection dropped in the boutique.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yeeey!!!
> @muchstuff



Small barrel of monkeys[emoji23]...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Small barrel of monkeys[emoji23]...


the more - the better!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> yeeey!!!
> @muchstuff


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Urbanistic graffiti and classic equestrian Hermes scarf, who would tell they would go well together??



I bought that scarf about a month ago, I have worn it (literally) every waking moment, even in bad as warm snuggle, finally had to take it to dry cleaner ~

Adore how it goes with everything, looks great on you! [emoji237]


----------



## ksuromax

Air Hobo


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> I bought that scarf about a month ago, I have worn it (literally) every waking moment, even in bad as warm snuggle, finally had to take it to dry cleaner ~
> 
> Adore how it goes with everything, looks great on you! [emoji237]


thank you! it's one of my all-time favourites! yay to be twins!


----------



## QueenLouis




----------



## ksuromax

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 4260750


is it Sienna??


----------



## QueenLouis

ksuromax said:


> is it Sienna??



Autumn


----------



## ksuromax

QueenLouis said:


> Autumn


gorgeous!


----------



## lindagofnyc

Any feedback on Continental Bazaar wallet?


----------



## muchstuff

lindagofnyc said:


> Any feedback on Continental Bazaar wallet?


Do you mean the graffiti one? Love it, no issues, no fading.


----------



## ksuromax

i have one ziparound in calf from Tattoo line, it's amazing, very soft, perfectly sits in the palm, roomy enough for all the bills and cards.


----------



## lindagofnyc

Oooh I love both prints! Think I prefer the one without zip around. Have also seen it in stripe, but these are far better! Thanks


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Do you mean the graffiti one? Love it, no issues, no fading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4260843


Eek, did I miss when you got these? Sorry if I did! Totally see you rockin’ these beautifully!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> yeeey!!!
> @muchstuff


 Gosh I wish I was a monkey too to join this fun club!


----------



## Kendie26

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 4260750


 drop dead stunner!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Gave my black City (‘09)some lovin’ the last 2 days


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Gave my black City (‘09)some lovin’ the last 2 days


Big Love to this babe!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Gave my black City (‘09)some lovin’ the last 2 days


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Gave my black City (‘09)some lovin’ the last 2 days


She looks great with your gorgeous coat!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Suits you really well !!! Especially in those outfit 



ksuromax said:


> Air Hobo


----------



## peacebabe

Wat a beautiful set!



muchstuff said:


> Do you mean the graffiti one? Love it, no issues, no fading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4260843


----------



## peacebabe

You carry Bals SO WELL !!! So keep carrying your Bals. And  your colorful long scarf 



Kendie26 said:


> Gave my black City (‘09)some lovin’ the last 2 days


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Suits you really well !!! Especially in those outfit


thank you, Peace!


----------



## LostInBal

01 Goldie FB Choco First accompanied by Cléo (for Cléo de Mérode)


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> 01 Goldie FB Choco First accompanied by Cléo (for Cléo de Mérode)


I would definitely try to steal that First from you if we ever met aalinne so lookout!!Cleo is super pretty too!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Big Love to this babe!!!





jeanstohandbags said:


>





Iamminda said:


> She looks great with your gorgeous coat!!!





peacebabe said:


> You carry Bals SO WELL !!! So keep carrying your Bals. And  your colorful long scarf


 XOXOXOXO to all 4 of you Bal Lovelies! @Iamminda coat=ancient!@peacebabe i told someone else on another thread that I just found a tiny hole in that scarf but I don’t care (not throwing her out) because it’s still one of my favorites & most used...& probably 1 of my least expensive ever.


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Gave my black City (‘09)some lovin’ the last 2 days


Very nice picture Kendie!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

aalinne_72 said:


> 01 Goldie FB Choco First accompanied by Cléo (for Cléo de Mérode)


Cleo is looking fancy today.  And that chocolate first leather looks lovely as well!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> 01 Goldie FB Choco First accompanied by Cléo (for Cléo de Mérode)



I really adore your pics with your girls


----------



## HazeLV

alla.miss said:


> Spent this busy day with my BO
> Mostly photo of my hand [emoji1] but have a great working week everyone!
> View attachment 4256820



Hi, 
I absolutely love the Blackout!!! 
How are you liking it? Is the leather structured or is it beginning to slouch? (I prefer a little more structure) I’m considering purchasing this one soon so any insight would be awesome.


----------



## LostInBal

OhHelloDoll said:


> Cleo is looking fancy today.  And that chocolate first leather looks lovely as well!


She’s my third Blythe doll, a vtg one of course ​


----------



## OhHelloDoll

aalinne_72 said:


> She’s my third Blythe doll, a vtg one of course ​


I had to go back and look at her better and that flat brass First is getting close to vintage too, no?

Then I also noticed...is that Choco Cat on your Choco Bal?  Too cute!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

dupe post


----------



## muchstuff

First time carrying a Day bag in awhile, my 05 black...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> First time carrying a Day bag in awhile, my 05 black...
> View attachment 4262674


Gosh!...


----------



## peacebabe

I would gladly catch it if you are throwing it away !!! 



Kendie26 said:


> XOXOXOXO to all 4 of you Bal Lovelies! @Iamminda coat=ancient!@peacebabe i told someone else on another thread that I just found a tiny hole in that scarf but I don’t care (not throwing her out) because it’s still one of my favorites & most used...& probably 1 of my least expensive ever.


----------



## peacebabe

The FBF is just   



aalinne_72 said:


> 01 Goldie FB Choco First accompanied by Cléo (for Cléo de Mérode)


----------



## peacebabe

This makes me want to wear mine !!!   



muchstuff said:


> First time carrying a Day bag in awhile, my 05 black...
> View attachment 4262674


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> First time carrying a Day bag in awhile, my 05 black...
> View attachment 4262674



This is gorgeous—I am not sure I have ever seen an 05 black Day before.


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo today


----------



## peacebabe

You know i  this Tattoo right !!! 



ksuromax said:


> Tattoo today


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo today



This is just (tat)too cute


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> You know i  this Tattoo right !!!


nooo!!! you never told me!! 
  


Iamminda said:


> This is just (tat)too cute


thank you!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> The FBF is just


What a shame you don't like my Cléo, because shortly will be presenting my Lexie (accompanying another of my oldie Bals of course..


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> First time carrying a Day bag in awhile, my 05 black...
> View attachment 4262674


Looks S/S! Is her??
I have a 05 Black Courier with exactly same buttery leather!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> First time carrying a Day bag in awhile, my 05 black...
> View attachment 4262674


Stunner! It reminds me of my 05 black hobo (that I sold years ago) That leather


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> I would gladly catch it if you are throwing it away !!!


 she (scarf)will work nicely w/ “your” mini Papier A4 too!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Very nice picture Kendie!!


Kindest thanks dearest aalinne!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo today


So FAB on you!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous—I am not sure I have ever seen an 05 black Day before.


She's just an old puddle


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks S/S! Is her??
> I have a 05 Black Courier with exactly same buttery leather!


I'm sure she's an 05 but I don't know the season!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> So FAB on you!


thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## LostInBal

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks S/S! Is her??





muchstuff said:


> I'm sure she's an 05 but I don't know the season!


I can guess by the leather babe..


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> I can guess by the leather babe..


I've heard that about my F/W Twiggy too, people think she's S/S but she's not...although the Day very well could be.


----------



## peacebabe

Argh ...... YOU KNEW IT !! But well, i just reminded you again 



ksuromax said:


> nooo!!! you never told me!!
> 
> 
> thank you!!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Well buddy, as long as i  you, it's better than anything else right ??? 




aalinne_72 said:


> What a shame you don't like my Cléo, because shortly will be presenting my Lexie (accompanying another of my oldie Bals of course..


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Argh ...... YOU KNEW IT !! But well, i just reminded you again


I thought we agreed I get the next B4!


----------



## peacebabe

Kendie26 said:


> she (scarf)will work nicely w/ “your” mini Papier A4 too!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Argh ...... YOU KNEW IT !! But well, i just reminded you again


----------



## LostInBal

02 Black multi zipper ph tote in suede + Lexie (for Alexis Winston from 1978 movie “Ice Castles” (I know, she needs a new outfit!)


----------



## ksuromax

and my lips are red, too


----------



## doni

muchstuff said:


> First time carrying a Day bag in awhile, my 05 black...
> View attachment 4262674


This makes me regret having got rid of my plomb Day...


----------



## alla.miss

HazeLV said:


> Hi,
> I absolutely love the Blackout!!!
> How are you liking it? Is the leather structured or is it beginning to slouch? (I prefer a little more structure) I’m considering purchasing this one soon so any insight would be awesome.



Sorry for late reply!
I can’t give a full feedback on it yet, because I don’t carry it very often.
The leather on this one is not very structured (mine is from 2016 batch), yet is is more structured than conventional Balenciaga lamb. The bottom of a city bag is not firm, please keep in mind.
But after a whole day of carrying it I did enjoy it, especially the leather. And I find this style most suitable for me.


----------



## HazeLV

alla.miss said:


> Sorry for late reply!
> I can’t give a full feedback on it yet, because I don’t carry it very often.
> The leather on this one is not very structured (mine is from 2016 batch), yet is is more structured than conventional Balenciaga lamb. The bottom of a city bag is not firm, please keep in mind.
> But after a whole day of carrying it I did enjoy it, especially the leather. And I find this style most suitable for me.



Thanks so much[emoji2]


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> and my lips are red, too


Really like the pops of red with the black


----------



## muchstuff

doni said:


> This makes me regret having got rid of my plomb Day...


Bag regrets...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> First time carrying a Day bag in awhile, my 05 black...
> View attachment 4262674


----------



## peacebabe

I will be happy for you if you can find one! Not K's ya ! 



muchstuff said:


> I thought we agreed I get the next B4!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I will be happy for you if you can find one! Not K's ya !


I think she has the only one in the world...


----------



## peacebabe

Can't see your lips!! Only your lovely outfit & the TDF Tattoo 



ksuromax said:


> and my lips are red, too


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Can't see your lips!! Only your lovely outfit & the TDF Tattoo


there!


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> there!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> there!


----------



## ksuromax

dedicated to @muchstuff 
Everyday Tote


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> dedicated to @muchstuff
> Everyday Tote


Fraternal bag twins!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> there!



Please include your lovely lips in all mod shots from now please


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Please include your lovely lips in all mod shots from now please


 thank you!


----------



## mushashi415

Me and my beat up 06 lilac after volleyball


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar graffiti  and a scarf, too


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> and my lips are red, too


Fabulous ensemble girlfriend & those lips & hair of yours


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> 02 Black multi zipper ph tote in suede + Lexie (for Alexis Winston from 1978 movie “Ice Castles” (I know, she needs a new outfit!)
> View attachment 4263570


Cool bag& I really like Lexie’s dress!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Fabulous ensemble girlfriend & those lips & hair of yours


----------



## ksuromax

Rugby weekend getaway 
Weekender and Bazar


----------



## Antigone

Bored yet, Miss Tangerine?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Rugby weekend getaway
> Weekender and Bazar


Is that coquelicot?  Which season?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Rugby weekend getaway
> Weekender and Bazar



These two look great together!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Antigone said:


> Bored yet, Miss Tangerine?



What a pretty one she is   If most of your wardrobe is black & white, I can see she will quickly become a go-to bag!


----------



## Antigone

jeanstohandbags said:


> What a pretty one she is   If most of your wardrobe is black & white, I can see she will quickly become a go-to bag!



Yup, I wear mostly black (because Melbourne), white, and striped black/white. Miss Tangerine better be ready for a busy summer!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Is that coquelicot?  Which season?


2008 Vermillion


----------



## Kendie26

Errands this morning w/ Twiggy (06 Ink)...i think she’s my current oldest Bal


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Errands this morning w/ Twiggy (06 Ink)...i think she’s my current oldest Bal


and she is a true Queen!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> 2008 Vermillion


She's a beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> She's a beauty!


thanks! 
i restored her, she had very bad stains on the front


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> i restored her, she had very bad stains on the front


Nice job what did you use?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Nice job what did you use?


i wish i wrote all stuff down, i had alcohol, 2 leather cleaners, one liquid and one creamy, acryllic paint, and paint fixator


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i wish i wrote all stuff down, i had alcohol, 2 leather cleaners, one liquid and one creamy, acryllic paint, and paint fixator


Looks like it was worth the effort!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Looks like it was worth the effort!


oh, totally!! 
i still can see where stains were, i didn't dare to go further in my attempts do remove them without a risk of damaging the skin, but what i could remove was already good enough, and then re-painting the area almost concealed everything. If you don't know, you won't notice  and she is my weekender, so that alright


----------



## ksuromax

not a bag, but both are Bal, and both are brand new, from the store straight into action! 
the sunnies are so comfy! not heavy, very good size, too! 
and the card case is the perfect mini wallet! i remember from last years how bad my back and shoulder was after houling tons of stuff for the kids at Rugby 7's! this year i took bare minimum with me, and the CC came in very timely and handy - a few bills, a few cards, that's all i got with me and it brilliantly did the job with some more room to spare! Love it!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> not a bag, but both are Bal, and both are brand new, from the store straight into action!
> the sunnies are so comfy! not heavy, very good size, too!
> and the card case is the perfect mini wallet! i remember from last years how bad my back and shoulder was after houling tons of stuff for the kids at Rugby 7's! this year i took bare minimum with me, and the CC came in very timely and handy - a few bills, a few cards, that's all i got with me and it brilliantly did the job with some more room to spare! Love it!


Great photo!


----------



## peacebabe

Nice pop of colors !  



ksuromax said:


> Bazar graffiti  and a scarf, too


----------



## peacebabe

Aw ....... What a gorgeous & yummy Twiggy !!!   



Kendie26 said:


> Errands this morning w/ Twiggy (06 Ink)...i think she’s my current oldest Bal


----------



## peacebabe

The sunglass has Balenciaga logo printed all-over?? Or it's reflection??



ksuromax said:


> not a bag, but both are Bal, and both are brand new, from the store straight into action!
> the sunnies are so comfy! not heavy, very good size, too!
> and the card case is the perfect mini wallet! i remember from last years how bad my back and shoulder was after houling tons of stuff for the kids at Rugby 7's! this year i took bare minimum with me, and the CC came in very timely and handy - a few bills, a few cards, that's all i got with me and it brilliantly did the job with some more room to spare! Love it!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> The sunglass has Balenciaga logo printed all-over?? Or it's reflection??


yeah, babe!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Errands this morning w/ Twiggy (06 Ink)...i think she’s my current oldest Bal



Oooohhh.....I love the Twiggy in Ink!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> and she is a true Queen!!!





peacebabe said:


> Aw ....... What a gorgeous & yummy Twiggy !!!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Oooohhh.....I love the Twiggy in Ink!


Twiggy thanks the 3 of you Lovelies for the admiration!


----------



## madamefifi

Kendie26 said:


> Errands this morning w/ Twiggy (06 Ink)...i think she’s my current oldest Bal



Gorgeous! [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## alla.miss

Wine-cake date with my BO city 
Sorry for terrible photo [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

madamefifi said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


Thanks so much madamefifi!! Lovethat avatar name & your kitty emoji’s


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> Wine-cake date with my BO city
> Sorry for terrible photo [emoji4]





alla.miss said:


> Wine-cake date with my BO city
> Sorry for terrible photo [emoji4]


Bigtime love for the BO CIty  & hey, I’m jealous of a wine & cake date!!! I need to have 1 of them NOW!


----------



## alla.miss

Kendie26 said:


> Bigtime love for the BO CIty  & hey, I’m jealous of a wine & cake date!!! I need to have 1 of them NOW!



Hey you can always remove the cake option[emoji16]


----------



## theheidis

S/S '09 Black City (at a friends house here)


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> Hey you can always remove the cake option[emoji16]


 NO WAY would I remove the cake option!!!! I NEED CAKE!!


----------



## Kendie26

theheidis said:


> S/S '09 Black City (at a friends house here)


 STUNNER!!! Such a head turnermy black city is also a 2009


----------



## Kendie26

Did a “make shift” longer strap w/ a chain belt....the color blended nice w/ my Pearly Bronze chèvre First.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Did a “make shift” longer strap w/ a chain belt....the color blended nice w/ my Pearly Bronze chèvre First.


Good to see your Pretty Pearly.  And what a great looking coat/trench.


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Wine-cake date with my BO city
> Sorry for terrible photo [emoji4]


The holy trinity!!! Fab shot! 


theheidis said:


> S/S '09 Black City (at a friends house here)


unbeatable and unsurpassed classics, timeless beauty!  


Kendie26 said:


> Did a “make shift” longer strap w/ a chain belt....the color blended nice w/ my Pearly Bronze chèvre First.


this one takes a very special place in my heart, you know that, right? love her new accessory  
long strap really suits the First!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

alla.miss said:


> Wine-cake date with my BO city
> Sorry for terrible photo [emoji4]



I love this pic, BO City on a sloping angle like that looks like she's had a few wines herself!


----------



## alla.miss

Kendie26 said:


> Did a “make shift” longer strap w/ a chain belt....the color blended nice w/ my Pearly Bronze chèvre First.



Great upgrade for your first with this strap and a perfect match. Plus a timeless trench coat - great style! I have a week point for sand/camel colored trench coats [emoji173]️


----------



## alla.miss

jeanstohandbags said:


> I love this pic, BO City on a sloping angle like that looks like she's had a few wines herself!



Hahaha great comment! Right into the bull’s eye! I totally love the leather of BO - it is thick, but yet collapsable, you can squish it as you want.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Good to see your Pretty Pearly.  And what a great looking coat/trench.





ksuromax said:


> The holy trinity!!! Fab shot!
> 
> unbeatable and unsurpassed classics, timeless beauty!
> 
> this one takes a very special place in my heart, you know that, right? love her new accessory
> long strap really suits the First!





alla.miss said:


> Great upgrade for your first with this strap and a perfect match. Plus a timeless trench coat - great style! I have a week point for sand/camel colored trench coats [emoji173]️


Kind THanks dear Bal Lovelies!! That trench is Barbour & it’s really “bullet proof” in terms of any damage. And yes ksuromax, the First works so much better w/ a longer strap


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> I love this pic, BO City on a sloping angle like that looks like she's had a few wines herself!


----------



## fayden

Using my black city and teal city lately. Can't get over the leather on the black calfskin city!


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> View attachment 4269844
> View attachment 4269845
> View attachment 4269846
> 
> 
> Using my black city and teal city lately. Can't get over the leather on the black calfskin city!


*~fayden~* .. LONG TIME NO SEE  !!!!!  So good to see you, and yes .. that's the 2012 Black Hamilton City, right?!?!  LOVE all my "Hammie's"; the leather just gets better & better & better!!!!!  Love the charm on the Hammie too .. need to get some more charms for my bags, especially some of the "new" (sic - they are actually all "oldies") bags!!


----------



## fayden

CeeJay said:


> *~fayden~* .. LONG TIME NO SEE  !!!!!  So good to see you, and yes .. that's the 2012 Black Hamilton City, right?!?!  LOVE all my "Hammie's"; the leather just gets better & better & better!!!!!  Love the charm on the Hammie too .. need to get some more charms for my bags, especially some of the "new" (sic - they are actually all "oldies") bags!!



Hey CeeJay!! That's actually from 2017 Smooth calf leather. It's the same bag @ksuromax has. I am obsessed every since she got it! I need some new bag charms too, have a few oldies coming in also!!!  Cheers!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> View attachment 4269844
> View attachment 4269845
> View attachment 4269846
> 
> 
> Using my black city and teal city lately. Can't get over the leather on the black calfskin city!



3 incredible beauties (including you dear Fayden)!!!


----------



## fayden

jeanstohandbags said:


> 3 incredible beauties (including you dear Fayden)!!!


you are too sweet!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> View attachment 4269844
> View attachment 4269845
> View attachment 4269846
> 
> 
> Using my black city and teal city lately. Can't get over the leather on the black calfskin city!


Fabuuulous!!


----------



## peacebabe

What a beautiful & innovative one!!! Nice !! 



Kendie26 said:


> Did a “make shift” longer strap w/ a chain belt....the color blended nice w/ my Pearly Bronze chèvre First.


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar


----------



## LostInBal

fayden said:


> View attachment 4269844
> View attachment 4269845
> View attachment 4269846
> 
> 
> Using my black city and teal city lately. Can't get over the leather on the black calfskin city!





CeeJay said:


> *~fayden~* .. LONG TIME NO SEE  !!!!!  So good to see you, and yes .. that's the 2012 Black Hamilton City, right?!?!  LOVE all my "Hammie's"; the leather just gets better & better & better!!!!!  Love the charm on the Hammie too .. need to get some more charms for my bags, especially some of the "new" (sic - they are actually all "oldies") bags!!





jeanstohandbags said:


> 3 incredible beauties (including you dear Fayden)!!!



The three “oldies” musketeers!!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> What a beautiful & innovative one!!! Nice !!


Thanks so much darling peace!


----------



## Kendie26

fayden said:


> View attachment 4269844
> View attachment 4269845
> View attachment 4269846
> 
> 
> Using my black city and teal city lately. Can't get over the leather on the black calfskin city!


Both are lush but that black is my #1 fave of yours (i think-!?!)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bazar


Such fun colors & your little red doggie always brings a big smile to our faces


----------



## amstevens714

fayden said:


> View attachment 4269844
> View attachment 4269845
> View attachment 4269846
> 
> 
> Using my black city and teal city lately. Can't get over the leather on the black calfskin city!



That first photo looks awesome


----------



## alla.miss

fayden said:


> View attachment 4269844
> View attachment 4269845
> View attachment 4269846
> 
> 
> Using my black city and teal city lately. Can't get over the leather on the black calfskin city!


beu-ti-ful!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Such fun colors & your little red doggie always brings a big smile to our faces


thanks, babe! if my little doggie makes you smile, then a big tree should fill you whole up with joy and happiness!!! 
snapped it when leaving the office today, most were gone by then, lights were off, but still great feeling!


----------



## LostInBal

Not yet but wearing in a while, look what I found!! Been looking for sooo long this cutie in iridescent!!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Not yet but wearing in a while, look what I found!! Been looking for sooo long this cutie in iridescent!!


Love this!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Not yet but wearing in a while, look what I found!! Been looking for sooo long this cutie in iridescent!!


oh, god!!!! you lucky duck!!! congrats!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Not yet but wearing in a while, look what I found!! Been looking for sooo long this cutie in iridescent!!



What a fantastic find!!!  The iridescent hardware is truly beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Not yet but wearing in a while, look what I found!! Been looking for sooo long this cutie in iridescent!!


Big congrats! Love this one aalinne❤️


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> thanks, babe! if my little doggie makes you smile, then a big tree should fill you whole up with joy and happiness!!!
> snapped it when leaving the office today, most were gone by then, lights were off, but still great feeling!


What a gorgeous tree & office building girlfriend!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> What a gorgeous tree & office building girlfriend!!


thanks!


----------



## PiggyBear

aalinne_72 said:


> Not yet but wearing in a while, look what I found!! Been looking for sooo long this cutie in iridescent!!



What a gorgeous hardware color!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Hello ladies!
Tomorrow will post a pic of me with one of my Bals, ANY SPECIAL BAG PETITION IN PARTICULAR?? Would be happy to attend


----------



## LostInBal

aalinne_72 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Tomorrow will post a pic of me with one of my Bals, ANY SPECIAL BAG PETITION IN PARTICULAR?? Would be happy to attend


Done!!! Due the massive requestes received () the Bal choosed which I’ll be posing with tomorrow is...surprise!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Done!!! Due the massive requestes received () the Bal choosed which I’ll be posing with tomorrow is...surprise!


Please wear your gorgeous new bracelet too


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> Please wear your gorgeous new bracelet too


I will, when it arrives, it’s on the way, maybe next week as it comes from VC!
Thank you dear, you’re simply adorable sweetie!


----------



## LostInBal

So here I am as promised.
Obviously,  I´m not going out with this outfit right now (heels included) cause of cold weather out there.
This is me with Mint 04 DT First PH worn with long silver chain strap. Thank you ladies and have a nice day!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> So here I am as promised.
> Obviously,  I´m not going out with this outfit right now (heels included) cause of cold weather out there.
> This is me with Mint 04 DT First PH worn with long silver chain strap. Thank you ladies and have a nice day!
> 
> View attachment 4274393


 Queen aalinne is KILLING IT!!!!! Woooot!You look SO FIERCE & FAB!!! The heels are ridiculously amazing on you


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> So here I am as promised.
> Obviously,  I´m not going out with this outfit right now (heels included) cause of cold weather out there.
> This is me with Mint 04 DT First PH worn with long silver chain strap. Thank you ladies and have a nice day!
> 
> View attachment 4274393


I just have to say it again ....THOSE HEELS on you, OMG


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you my dear! You’re always so kind and cheerful!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> So here I am as promised.
> Obviously,  I´m not going out with this outfit right now (heels included) cause of cold weather out there.
> This is me with Mint 04 DT First PH worn with long silver chain strap. Thank you ladies and have a nice day!
> 
> View attachment 4274393



This picture is worth waiting a day for.  Your gorgeous First looks so good worn with a chain like that.  And you look amazing — this whole outfit rocks!!!!   You should wear this out as soon as it is warm enough.


----------



## Lanier

aalinne_72 said:


> So here I am as promised.
> Obviously,  I´m not going out with this outfit right now (heels included) cause of cold weather out there.
> This is me with Mint 04 DT First PH worn with long silver chain strap. Thank you ladies and have a nice day!
> 
> View attachment 4274393



I love your style!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> So here I am as promised.
> Obviously,  I´m not going out with this outfit right now (heels included) cause of cold weather out there.
> This is me with Mint 04 DT First PH worn with long silver chain strap. Thank you ladies and have a nice day!
> 
> View attachment 4274393


looks very cool! i like the stripey top, with a blue bag it has very nice nautical vibe


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> So here I am as promised.
> Obviously,  I´m not going out with this outfit right now (heels included) cause of cold weather out there.
> This is me with Mint 04 DT First PH worn with long silver chain strap. Thank you ladies and have a nice day!
> 
> View attachment 4274393





that's all I have to say!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> that's all I have to say!


+1....i couldn’t have said it better! (Regarding @aalinne_72 )


----------



## fayden

aalinne_72 said:


> So here I am as promised.
> Obviously,  I´m not going out with this outfit right now (heels included) cause of cold weather out there.
> This is me with Mint 04 DT First PH worn with long silver chain strap. Thank you ladies and have a nice day!
> 
> View attachment 4274393


----------



## ksuromax

not a bag, but...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Back from Florida


----------



## ksuromax

travelling in style


----------



## gagabag

This 6-yr old mangue mini pom


----------



## LostInBal

New iridescent baby arrived!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> New iridescent baby arrived!



So beautiful—love it


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> travelling in style



Indeed, traveling in fantastic style. Have a great trip K


----------



## beauxgoris

yesterday was a 2004 mystery green first.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> New iridescent baby arrived!



OMG it's beautiful!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar Graf


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bazar Graf


Another super cool pic of you w/ the scenery You go to the most fab placesYour Bazaar looks great on you!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Another super cool pic of you w/ the scenery You go to the most fab placesYour Bazaar looks great on you!


 thank you, Love!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bazar Graf



How fun to be carrying your pretty Bazar in such a beautiful place!!!   Enjoy your vacation. (Btw, I haven’t seen snow like forever).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> How fun to be carrying your pretty Bazar in such a beautiful place!!!   Enjoy your vacation. (Btw, I haven’t seen snow like forever).


thank you, Sweetie! 
(me neither!  but it's great to see it AND to know that it's only for a week!! )


----------



## fabfashionisto

Got my first City bag and first Balenciaga bag in general. 

Shout out to Kerryisntreal - randomly found this bag on ebay and it turned out to be a tfp'er so funny small world!! 

The bag is so soft and the blue is beautiful! its a 2010 Bleu Roi and I am in love!!!


----------



## Iamminda

fabfashionisto said:


> Got my first City bag and first Balenciaga bag in general.
> 
> Shout out to Kerryisntreal - randomly found this bag on ebay and it turned out to be a tfp'er so funny small world!!
> 
> The bag is so soft and the blue is beautiful! its a 2010 Bleu Roi and I am in love!!!
> 
> View attachment 4283844
> View attachment 4283845



This is a beautiful first Bbag — great color.


----------



## Kendie26

fabfashionisto said:


> Got my first City bag and first Balenciaga bag in general.
> 
> Shout out to Kerryisntreal - randomly found this bag on ebay and it turned out to be a tfp'er so funny small world!!
> 
> The bag is so soft and the blue is beautiful! its a 2010 Bleu Roi and I am in love!!!
> 
> View attachment 4283844
> View attachment 4283845


 Looks great on you & Blue Roi color is AMAZING! Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar Graf


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bazar Graf



Beautiful bag K.  We always love your travel pics but man, does it look cold!!!   Have fun and stay warm .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag K.  We always love your travel pics but man, does it look cold!!!   Have fun and stay warm .


thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Mogano hobo with GSH...not a great pic, the colour's much prettier IRL.


----------



## fabfashionisto

That looks like a great color the hardware compliments it well!


----------



## muchstuff

fabfashionisto said:


> That looks like a great color the hardware compliments it well!


Here's a better pic, she's pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Here's a better pic, she's pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4285085



Gorgeous!!!   I remember the first time I saw this color (think it was dear S Tighe’s — miss her) — it made an impression on me


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!!!   I remember the first time I saw this color (think it was dear S Tighe’s — miss her) — it made an impression on me


Mogano is beautiful...I still chat with her very occasionally.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Mogano is beautiful...I still chat with her very occasionally.


 Please say hello to her for us.  (I remember your visit with her — so envious of both of you ).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Please say hello to her for us.  (I remember your visit with her — so envious of both of you ).


Shall do next time we catch up with each other!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Here's a better pic, she's pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4285085


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Here's a better pic, she's pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4285085





muchstuff said:


> Shall do next time we catch up with each other!


I die for this color
While I own a charbon brown bal, yours is way better!
And please, send stighe a special hello from me (in addition to iamminda) She was 1 of the first lovelies that made me welcome in the Bal threads years ago...tell her she is missed & hope all is well....thanks dearest much


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Here's a better pic, she's pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4285085



This is gorgeous!!! I love it.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> I die for this color
> While I own a charbon brown bal, yours is way better!
> And please, send stighe a special hello from me (in addition to iamminda) She was 1 of the first lovelies that made me welcome in the Bal threads years ago...tell her she is missed & hope all is well....thanks dearest much


I will...we don't talk very often but I'll be sure to pass on your hello when we do!


----------



## ksuromax

missed her terribly!!


----------



## english_girl_900

My and my black city (she’s black, I promise! [emoji23]) braving the city centre on Christmas Eve because I’m completely disorganised and still have gifts to buy [emoji15]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Christmas Eve w/my outremer first


----------



## Grdnlol

Finally found a bazar color combination I really like. Perfect new work bag!


----------



## ViCharm

My most used bag now


----------



## Iamminda

Using my Red Lipstick today and just a quick Happy Holidays hello to all the lovely Bal fans here.


----------



## tangyuangege

Happy holidays everyone. Using my red city (lipstick) today


----------



## Iamminda

tangyuangege said:


> Happy holidays everyone. Using my red city (lipstick) today



You look fantastic — what a lovely outfit.  We are Bbag color twins today — I used my Red Lipstick Town.  Happy Holidays.


----------



## Mpeb

ksuromax said:


> thank you, Sweetie!
> (me neither!  but it's great to see it AND to know that it's only for a week!! )



why, oh, why did you have to put it there..  hahaha..


----------



## tangyuangege

Iamminda said:


> You look fantastic — what a lovely outfit.  We are Bbag color twins today — I used my Red Lipstick Town.  Happy Holidays.



Thanks! Ah I just saw your post above me. Wired that I did not see it when I posted. Happy Holidays Bbag twin sister[emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Mpeb said:


> why, oh, why did you have to put it there..  hahaha..


where? on the snow?


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Using my Red Lipstick today and just a quick Happy Holidays hello to all the lovely Bal fans here.





tangyuangege said:


> Happy holidays everyone. Using my red city (lipstick) today


Woweee! Both of you lovelies are killin’ it w/ your Red Lipstick bags!!! FABULOUS & holy WOWZER @tangyuangege that jumper is ABSOLUTELY TDF INCREDIBLE!!!!!


----------



## tangyuangege

Kendie26 said:


> Woweee! Both of you lovelies are killin’ it w/ your Red Lipstick bags!!! FABULOUS & holy WOWZER @tangyuangege that jumper is ABSOLUTELY TDF INCREDIBLE!!!!!



Thank you Kendie26! Happy holidays


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Woweee! Both of you lovelies are killin’ it w/ your Red Lipstick bags!!! FABULOUS & holy WOWZER @tangyuangege that jumper is ABSOLUTELY TDF INCREDIBLE!!!!!



Thanks so much sweetie K


----------



## ksuromax

Coq City and sunnies


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Coq City and sunnies


Extremely beautiful! (Like you darlin’)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Extremely beautiful! (Like you darlin’)


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Coq City and sunnies



Such a pretty color.  I don’t remember this bag of yours at all (your collection is so mind-boggling epic  ).  Is this the first time I am seeing your beautiful snowflake charm on a City?   I like it.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty color.  I don’t remember this bag of yours at all (your collection is so mind-boggling epic  ).  Is this the first time I am seeing your beautiful snowflake charm on a City?   I like it.


Thank you, Darlin'!  
the bag has been revealed, but not used/posted yet, and the bag charm is 1 year old at least! i wore it last winter on other bags


----------



## Kendie26

Friendly Happiest & healthiest 2019 wishes to all the wonderful Bal lovers here (pic from google images)


----------



## richharris75

My favourite the Bazar [emoji3590]


----------



## english_girl_900

Black City joining me shopping yet again. Would you believe when I bought her she actually had the best leather of all 4 black cities in the shop? Not saying much is it?

She’s never been the smoothest or the most saturated, but she’s been a faithful companion for almost 11 years now


----------



## Kay P

With my new City (and first Bbag) during shopping, so lucky to pick this up for Christmas this year and in a gorgeous colour/hw combo


----------



## Elsie87

Anthracite Part-Time with GSH from the late 00's


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar


----------



## Kendie26

Kay P said:


> View attachment 4293494
> 
> With my new City (and first Bbag) during shopping, so lucky to pick this up for Christmas this year and in a gorgeous colour/hw combo


Looks awesome on you!! Big Congrats & I also love the color!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bazar


Sexy chic queen....& sorry, but I must say it AGAIN, omg your hair


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Sexy chic queen....& sorry, but I must say it AGAIN, omg your hair


 
thank you!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bazar



Loving the yellow shoes with your Bazar!!!  You are definitely the queen of beautiful accessories (I would love to play in your closet ).


----------



## samlingloc

Wearing my freshly arrived Parme - absolutely love the chameleon in this colour!!!


----------



## tenyongie

Balenciaga Bazar Pochette Logo-Print Crossbody Bag 

Love her to bits!!! I use it everywhere I go, it’s so functional, looks and smells so good!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Loving the yellow shoes with your Bazar!!!  You are definitely the queen of beautiful accessories (I would love to play in your closet ).


book your ticket and come over!!


----------



## Kay P

Kendie26 said:


> Looks awesome on you!! Big Congrats & I also love the color!


Thank you ❤️ yes love the colour! Changes nicely in different lighting and in love with the leather already


----------



## Kay P

samlingloc said:


> Wearing my freshly arrived Parme - absolutely love the chameleon in this colour!!!


Gorgeous! I'm in love with the hw colour ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

such an easy bag!


----------



## ksuromax

such an easy bag!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ksuromax said:


> such an easy bag!


Beautiful belt and shoes and bag combo!!


----------



## ksuromax

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Beautiful belt and shoes and bag combo!!


thank you!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> such an easy bag!



Glad to see that we will continue to see more of your amazing colour coordination this year dear K


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Glad to see that we will continue to see more of your amazing colour coordination this year dear K


thank you, you are too kind, my dear!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> such an easy bag!



Another pretty look.   Love how you change your outfits while using the same bag — this look is so different from yesterday’s.  You are a master stylist K!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Another pretty look.   Love how you change your outfits while using the same bag — this look is so different from yesterday’s.  You are a master stylist K!!!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar fringe clutch


----------



## ksuromax

Everyday Tote


----------



## ksuromax

Graf Clutch


----------



## victoroliveira

mini city graffiti


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Graf Clutch



You have a great graffiti collection — do you have those graf high heel pumps you modeled on the other thread?   They really need to be in your collection


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You have a great graffiti collection — do you have those graf high heel pumps you modeled on the other thread?   They really need to be in your collection


thank you!  
my foot size is already long enough and those pointy toes will make them look like twice as long  
i will wait for the sandals, a) they are more climate appropriate, and b) they look more promising - shape should work better for me


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bazar fringe clutch


Color love


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> such an easy bag!


Damn girl, how perfect are your shoes & belt w/ this bag.....genius!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Color love





Kendie26 said:


> Damn girl, how perfect are your shoes & belt w/ this bag.....genius!!!


thank you, my dear! you're too kind!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Graf Clutch



Very cute look  The graf pops against black & white, and all those bracelets are


----------



## jeanstohandbags

victoroliveira said:


> View attachment 4299616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini city graffiti



Looks great!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Very cute look  The graf pops against black & white, and all those bracelets are


thank you!


----------



## victoroliveira

Brought my Bazar M to the office today.


----------



## ksuromax

victoroliveira said:


> Brought my Bazar M to the office today.
> 
> View attachment 4301644


----------



## boeyshona

OOTD, carrying Bazar size XS


----------



## Grdnlol

Since we have a XS and an M, here’s my S


----------



## Kendie26

My most classic Bal


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My most classic Bal



Beautiful Classic K.  Have a great week


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My most classic Bal


and your most beautiful bag!!!  
(your pearly bronze First is very close second!)


----------



## boeyshona

Using my Balenciaga everyday tote this week cuz I need to fit a binder A4 file! Excuse the messy hair hahaha


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> and your most beautiful bag!!!
> (your pearly bronze First is very close second!)





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Classic K.  Have a great week


Thanks kindly dearest Bal pals....& funny ksuro cause look what I used yesterday running errands  (not a good pic)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly dearest Bal pals....& funny ksuro cause look what I used yesterday running errands  (not a good pic)


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly dearest Bal pals....& funny ksuro cause look what I used yesterday running errands  (not a good pic)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


>





aalinne_72 said:


>


Double hugsto you 2 bal queens  & i believe twinsie right aalinne?!


----------



## Phiomega

It’s been too long since I post here... 

I found a way to use more of my small bags (a gunmetal LC for iPad and work stuff) and have been trying to rotate them these days. Small choc brown city is out... falling in love again with the leather and this classic edgy feel of it...


----------



## ksuromax

Air hobo, S


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Double hugsto you 2 bal queens  & i believe twinsie right aalinne?!


Yes beautiful!


----------



## bvbvrati

Hi, 
I absolutely love the Blackout!!! 
How are you liking it? Is the leather structured or is it beginning to slouch? (I prefer a little more structure) I’m considering purchasing this one soon so any insight would be awesome.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Air hobo, S



Oh, all the colors you are wearing are beautiful!!!  And look so good with your bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oh, all the colors you are wearing are beautiful!!!  And look so good with your bag.


thank you, my dear friend!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes beautiful!


Sexy woman, we need YOUR mod please


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> It’s been too long since I post here...
> 
> I found a way to use more of my small bags (a gunmetal LC for iPad and work stuff) and have been trying to rotate them these days. Small choc brown city is out... falling in love again with the leather and this classic edgy feel of it...
> View attachment 4306686


YUMMY YUM YUM!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Air hobo, S


Chic alert!


----------



## ksuromax

Finally! the day has come!  
my oldest Bal is out!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Finally! the day has come!
> my oldest Bal is out!


Once more..


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Once more..


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Finally! the day has come!
> my oldest Bal is out!



She looks just beautiful on you, and that chain is just perfect for her, Caribou is so amazing! 
I didn't know it got cool enough where you are for leather jackets.  Here in Sydney we are in the midst of a heatwave at the moment, and I can't help but think this is just an average day for you


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> She looks just beautiful on you, and that chain is just perfect for her, Caribou is so amazing!
> I didn't know it got cool enough where you are for leather jackets.  Here in Sydney we are in the midst of a heatwave at the moment, and I can't help but think this is just an average day for you


thank you! 
well, it was 'freezing' 19 deg C in the morning, but went up to 28-29 deg in the mid day, but i am stubbornly wearing it...  (removed the shawl though)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Finally! the day has come!
> my oldest Bal is out!


Say whaaat?! Is this a new one for you or has my memory totally failed me again?! Bigtime LOVEIs she brown? You look super sassy & sexy in your jacket too!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Say whaaat?! Is this a new one for you or has my memory totally failed me again?! Bigtime LOVEIs she brown? You look super sassy & sexy in your jacket too!


 thank you, Sweetheart!
i got her a while ago, but was waiting for a moment to wear it with this jacket! 
yes, she's brown


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Finally! the day has come!
> my oldest Bal is out!



Yeah!!  The wait is over for this beautiful pairing!!  The leather on that First — wow!!!!!   I also like your scarf.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> well, it was 'freezing' 19 deg C in the morning, but went up to 28-29 deg in the mid day, but i am stubbornly wearing it...  (removed the shawl though)



 Lolz freezing 19 degrees C


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> Finally! the day has come!
> my oldest Bal is out!



Such a beauty. You wear her well--I love your chain!


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> Such a beauty. You wear her well--I love your chain!


thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> such an easy bag!


That bag! Those Shoes! You sure know how to pull together fab outfits.


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo tote


----------



## cecvj

My companion of the day : my mini city bag [emoji91]


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo


----------



## ksuromax

oh dear! i was supposed to post another shot!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo



You are always so creative (and brave) in the placement of your beautiful bags for your pics.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You are always so creative (and brave) in the placement of your beautiful bags for your pics.


----------



## ksuromax

Graf M


----------



## Suerta

Still in love with my red beauty


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar clutch


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Bazar clutch


Looks great with the BV shoes!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bazar clutch



The colors of this beautiful clutch is so versatile—you can pair it with many colors.   Lovely piece K


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> Bazar clutch



I love, love, love your style and how well you play with colors!  the Bal clutch is TDF!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Looks great with the BV shoes!





Iamminda said:


> The colors of this beautiful clutch is so versatile—you can pair it with many colors.   Lovely piece K





dolali said:


> I love, love, love your style and how well you play with colors!  the Bal clutch is TDF!


thanks a lot, Beauties!! 
you are too kind!


----------



## Suerta

Took her on a train-ride  2005 City


----------



## ksuromax

Shopper  
it can stand on its own!


----------



## RichHarris

ksuromax said:


> Graf M



I have been looking for one of the Graf in the M size in colour.  The only one I can find is the black and white one on the Bal site.  Love it [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

RichHarris said:


> I have been looking for one of the Graf in the M size in colour.  The only one I can find is the black and white one on the Bal site.  Love it [emoji7]


thank you!  
i love mine endlessly!! 
i got mine from Matches (strictly speaking my hubby got it for me for my BDay )


----------



## muchstuff

RichHarris said:


> I have been looking for one of the Graf in the M size in colour.  The only one I can find is the black and white one on the Bal site.  Love it [emoji7]


Unauthenticated, but here you go...lacking the needed pics.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...h=item1ef33b4af9:g:pocAAOSw-elcSv5A:rk:8:pf:0


----------



## ksuromax

RichHarris said:


> I have been looking for one of the Graf in the M size in colour.  The only one I can find is the black and white one on the Bal site.  Love it [emoji7]


not graf, but very nicely priced M Bazar
https://www.italist.com/en/women/ba...n-arena-leather/10535446/10705086/balenciaga/


----------



## ksuromax

https://www.italist.com/en/women/ba...shopper-bag/10504242/10673881/balenciaga/#btn
https://www.italist.com/en/women/ba...iti-shopper-bag/10500641/10670280/balenciaga/

Graf but S


----------



## RichHarris

muchstuff said:


> Unauthenticated, but here you go...lacking the needed pics.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...h=item1ef33b4af9:g:pocAAOSw-elcSv5A:rk:8:pf:0



Ooh thank you [emoji4]


----------



## RichHarris

RichHarris said:


> Ooh thank you [emoji4]



Bugger - won’t ship to the UK ☹️


----------



## ksuromax

RichHarris said:


> Bugger - won’t ship to the UK ☹️


you can pm the Seller and ask, sometimes they are willing to change their mind
but make sure you get all pics needed for Authentication before you click BIN


----------



## mtg116

ksuromax said:


> oh dear! i was supposed to post another shot!



Nyc?


----------



## mtg116

Suerta said:


> View attachment 4321962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took her on a train-ride  2005 City



Beautiful. What leather is that?


----------



## blahdeeblahhh

2019 Classic Silver City. Look who's learning to slouch!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Shopper
> it can stand on its own!


Brilliant—This looks so good the way you have styled it and coordinated it.


----------



## muchstuff

RichHarris said:


> Bugger - won’t ship to the UK ☹️


If you offer to pay the shipping they might consider it, I've done it for others myself.


----------



## ksuromax

mtg116 said:


> Nyc?


Dubai


----------



## ksuromax

@muchstuff your wish is my command! 
here you go, mod shot on the shoulder


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> @muchstuff your wish is my command!
> here you go, mod shot on the shoulder


Thanks, it sits better than I thought it would!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it sits better than I thought it would!


it does, indeed
when i tried it on in the boutique it was stiff and empty, but once i loaded mine with my stuff it sagged and does not stick out at all 
yesterday i wore a cotton shirt and it sat well on the shoulder, today the blouse is thin and sleek and it kept slipping off the shoulder, but i am sure on a cotton top, or bare shoulder it will sit just fine 
the leather is glazed, or coated? so it is very sleek itself, and on any silky surface it fon't stay put, something to note down for own self


----------



## OhHelloDoll

My giant City that I was told is probably aquamarine.


----------



## ksuromax

same shopper...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Shopper
> it can stand on its own!



I am really liking this style!  And I do also love this colourway


----------



## jeanstohandbags

OhHelloDoll said:


> My giant City that I was told is probably aquamarine.
> View attachment 4327194



Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> I am really liking this style!  And I do also love this colourway


i think they still are on sale on Matchesfashion 
ETA: there! https://www.matchesfashion.com/intl...Supermarket-Arena-check-leather-tote--1212669


----------



## ksuromax

and again  
(last time, i promise!) 
i like how well my H cuff matched!


----------



## RichHarris

Carry Shopper M


----------



## ksuromax

RichHarris said:


> I have been looking for one of the Graf in the M size in colour.  The only one I can find is the black and white one on the Bal site.  Love it [emoji7]


call me your Fairy Godmother  
https://www.net-a-porter.com/ae/en/...graffiti-medium-printed-textured-leather-tote


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> call me your Fairy Godmother
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/ae/en/...graffiti-medium-printed-textured-leather-tote



My mint-condition Mogano 07 City riding (not sure it was ever used). She is fully stuffed here so looks to be boxy but she is actually starting to get smooshy and soft. Can't wait 'til she fully puddles. Love, love, love her.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> My mint-condition Mogano 07 City riding (not sure it was ever used). She is fully stuffed here so looks to be boxy but she is actually starting to get smooshy and soft. Can't wait 'til she fully puddles. Love, love, love her.


She’s gorgeous. ❤️


----------



## dolali

Kimbashop said:


> My mint-condition Mogano 07 City riding (not sure it was ever used). She is fully stuffed here so looks to be boxy but she is actually starting to get smooshy and soft. Can't wait 'til she fully puddles. Love, love, love her.



That leather!!! Stunning


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> My mint-condition Mogano 07 City riding (not sure it was ever used). She is fully stuffed here so looks to be boxy but she is actually starting to get smooshy and soft. Can't wait 'til she fully puddles. Love, love, love her.


----------



## whateve

New to me Velo bleu lavande.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> New to me Velo bleu lavande.



Love this color — glad to see you moved in it already.  Congrats and enjoy,


----------



## Stephanieg218

My first Balenciaga.  Preloved Town in pristine condition.


----------



## Iamminda

Stephanieg218 said:


> View attachment 4333901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Balenciaga.  Preloved Town in pristine condition.



Congrats on your first Bbag — this is a beauty (I actually had this one on the long list of bags that I was following on FP).  You will love the Town, an excellent versatile size.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> New to me Velo bleu lavande.


Very beautiful, just lovely!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Stephanieg218 said:


> View attachment 4333901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Balenciaga.  Preloved Town in pristine condition.


stunning! exceptionally beautiful with silver hw!!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Very beautiful, just lovely!!!


Thank you, I'm very happy with it!


----------



## ksuromax

Day. Mogano. Love.


----------



## Kimbashop




----------



## Kimbashop

Eggplant First. Love this purple.


----------



## ksuromax

Still the Day in Mogano, today with neon bracelet


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> Still the Day in Mogano, today with neon bracelet



I die! Love that color combo.


----------



## themeanreds

My only Balenciaga, feeling the love for red today ❤️


----------



## Bichette

ksuromax said:


> Day. Mogano. Love.


Oh! I just scored its twin! Wonderful bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Bichette said:


> Oh! I just scored its twin! Wonderful bag!


----------



## Pinkie*

themeanreds said:


> My only Balenciaga, feeling the love for red today ❤️
> View attachment 4339308


Beautiful bag


----------



## Phiomega

I have not posted in this forum for a long time.... and yesterday feeling like Balenciaga.

And I Fell in love again whenever I use this black beauty. Such a cool, edgy, and beautiful workhorse - the statements that usually don’t go together, yet true for this bag...


----------



## cecvj

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4339650
> 
> I have not posted in this forum for a long time.... and yesterday feeling like Balenciaga.
> 
> And I Fell in love again whenever I use this black beauty. Such a cool, edgy, and beautiful workhorse - the statements that usually don’t go together, yet true for this bag...



beautiful


----------



## cecvj

[emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Valentine's Day bag on the Valentine's Day


----------



## ksuromax

Supermarket tote


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> Supermarket tote



I LOVE, LOVE  this bag!  Do you find it practical to wear/use?


----------



## Rumbabird

dolali said:


> I LOVE, LOVE  this bag!  Do you find it practical to wear/use?


I agree!  I have not seen one in real life.  Ksuromax, is the leather soft and smooshy?  The juxtaposition of the super-casual, almost picnic-y, blue check and shopping bag shape, combined with ultra-lux leather, to me seems very visually and tactily exciting


----------



## LostInBal

After finishing her spa session, wearing one of most ever wanted Bal oldie (thanks to a great tpfer). Thank you as well to dear “C” for alerting me about this wonderful existence!

She was only cleaned and moisturized.
Finding on of these from F/W it’s TRULY hard but in S/S?? Never seen one before!
02 S/S Olive FB First


----------



## fayden

aalinne_72 said:


> After finishing her spa session, wearing one of most ever wanted Bal oldie (thanks to a great tpfer). Thank you as well to dear “C” for alerting me about this wonderful existence!
> 
> She was only cleaned and moisturized.
> Finding on of these from F/W it’s TRULY hard but in S/S?? Never seen one before!
> 02 S/S Olive FB First



Such an amazing find my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> I LOVE, LOVE  this bag!  Do you find it practical to wear/use?


thanks 
it's not VERY practical, but it is very comfortable, soft flat handles gently hug your hand, do not dig, spread the load well, it's very roomy, but if it's not loaded, it hangs down and looks very slim and compact
i mean, you won't wear it with business attire, but i wore it nicely to the office on a normal work day, when i knew i had no meetings, or something formal to do and could dress casually, e.g. jeans and a shirt.
Yesterday i wore leggins and a tunic and sports sneakers, and the bag felt just perfect, very fun and cool. (you can see what i was wearing yesterday in BV Maxi Cabat thread)


----------



## ksuromax

Rumbabird said:


> I agree!  I have not seen one in real life.  Ksuromax, is the leather soft and smooshy?  The juxtaposition of the super-casual, almost picnic-y, blue check and shopping bag shape, combined with ultra-lux leather, to me seems very visually and tactily exciting


softest, absolutely perfectly fitting her name
the stripey one i tried first time in Italy was silkier, mine is glazed (i believe that was needed for the 'tablecloth' effect), and not as silky smooth as the bumblebee, but this colourway works a lot better for me


----------



## ksuromax

Funny thing, i was in Bal boutique yesterday, and the SA didn't recognize i carried a Bal bag  
and in BV boutique the SAs got very excited when i said it's Balenciaga! They didn't even realize it was a branded bag (and this is another huge plus imo - it's very discreet!)


----------



## LostInBal

fayden said:


> Such an amazing find my friend!



Thank you dear! She's one of my all time fav!!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> After finishing her spa session, wearing one of most ever wanted Bal oldie (thanks to a great tpfer). Thank you as well to dear “C” for alerting me about this wonderful existence!
> 
> She was only cleaned and moisturized.
> Finding on of these from F/W it’s TRULY hard but in S/S?? Never seen one before!
> 02 S/S Olive FB First


Congrats, Dear Aalinne! 
are there any other oldies left that you haven't yet added to your collection?


----------



## Rumbabird

ksuromax said:


> Funny thing, i was in Bal boutique yesterday, and the SA didn't recognize i carried a Bal bag
> and in BV boutique the SAs got very excited when i said it's Balenciaga! They didn't even realize it was a branded bag (and this is another huge plus imo - it's very discreet!)



I'm curious as to the type of bag they did not recognize.  Would be really sad if it was a fairly well-known one


----------



## ksuromax

Rumbabird said:


> I'm curious as to the type of bag they did not recognize.  Would be really sad if it was a fairly well-known one


i think this is because they didn't have this model in stock, at least in this particular colourway
i have not seen these Supermarket totes here, only in Europe, not that i visit the store every other day, but still... without having seen the bag irl they might have just not recognized it because they didn't expect anyone to wear it


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> thanks
> it's not VERY practical, but it is very comfortable, soft flat handles gently hug your hand, do not dig, spread the load well, it's very roomy, but if it's not loaded, it hangs down and looks very slim and compact
> i mean, you won't wear it with business attire, but i wore it nicely to the office on a normal work day, when i knew i had no meetings, or something formal to do and could dress casually, e.g. jeans and a shirt.
> Yesterday i wore leggins and a tunic and sports sneakers, and the bag felt just perfect, very fun and cool. (you can see what i was wearing yesterday in BV Maxi Cabat thread)





ksuromax said:


> softest, absolutely perfectly fitting her name
> the stripey one i tried first time in Italy was silkier, mine is glazed (i believe that was needed for the 'tablecloth' effect), and not as silky smooth as the bumblebee, but this colourway works a lot better for me



Thank you so much @ksuromax for the great info! You are always so helpful 

I think there may be one of these bags at a Neiman Marcus in my city so I'll try to go and check it out!


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Thank you so much @ksuromax for the great info! You are always so helpful
> 
> I think there may be one of these bags at a Neiman Marcus in my city so I'll try to go and check it out!


don't let it fool you with a little bit sticking out corners when it's new and empty, this odd feeling will go as soon as you load it and hang it on your hand  it's very soft and breaks in very quickly


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Thank you so much @ksuromax for the great info! You are always so helpful
> 
> I think there may be one of these bags at a Neiman Marcus in my city so I'll try to go and check it out!


p.s. Matchesfashion has them on sale, mine and red/white wide striped version


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> p.s. Matchesfashion has them on sale, mine and red/white wide striped version



Yes, thank you! I saw that. Due to the unique style I would like to see it in IRL first.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> After finishing her spa session, wearing one of most ever wanted Bal oldie (thanks to a great tpfer). Thank you as well to dear “C” for alerting me about this wonderful existence!
> 
> She was only cleaned and moisturized.
> Finding on of these from F/W it’s TRULY hard but in S/S?? Never seen one before!
> 02 S/S Olive FB First



Just wow!!!!  So happy you are able to add this totally amazing gem to your already totally amazing collection And she will be right at home with all your other lovelies....


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Valentine's Day bag on the Valentine's Day



Perfect!


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar M Graf


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> Bazar M Graf


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Bazar M Graf


Leather looks like it's softening up nicely...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Leather looks like it's softening up nicely...


it absolutely is!


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar on her maiden voyage!  
this leather is just too good for words!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bazar on her maiden voyage!
> this leather is just too good for words!


Great styling — looking very good!


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar M and my DD's first place prize  
#proudmummymoment


----------



## ksuromax

DD's and DS's first place trophies 
#proudmummymoment-2


----------



## bellebellebelle19

A beautiful day today


----------



## ksuromax

bellebellebelle19 said:


> A beautiful day today


it is, indeed!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> DD's and DS's first place trophies
> #proudmummymoment-2


Congratulations!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Congratulations!


thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> DD's and DS's first place trophies
> #proudmummymoment-2


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


>


 thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo


----------



## ksuromax

Street Raisin


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Street Raisin


Bag twin! (Except for HW). Glad to see you have her out!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Bag twin! (Except for HW). Glad to see you have her out!



yes, she is adorbs 
my very first Bal, by the way


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Street Raisin


These colors are so beautiful together - the bag, the shoes, the scarf...


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> These colors are so beautiful together - the bag, the shoes, the scarf...


thank you kindly


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> yes, she is adorbs
> my very first Bal, by the way



what a beautiful style! I've never seen the street before.


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> what a beautiful style! I've never seen the street before.


thank you  
it was seasonal model, made for a very short period of time


----------



## peacebabe

I was about to say "this looks very familiar" & the next message was Much's "Bag twin" !!! 



muchstuff said:


> Bag twin! (Except for HW). Glad to see you have her out!





ksuromax said:


> Street Raisin


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I was about to say "this looks very familiar" & the next message was Much's "Bag twin" !!!





Kimbashop said:


> what a beautiful style! I've never seen the street before.


I have two, both with classic HW...


----------



## ivmvrati

Friendly Happiest & healthiest 2019 wishes to all the wonderful Bal lovers here (pic from google images)


----------



## Ruxby

Nordstrom restroom selfie with Balenciaga duffle


----------



## peacebabe

The raisin is in such stunning condition !!! 



muchstuff said:


> I have two, both with classic HW...
> View attachment 4353861
> View attachment 4353862


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> The raisin is in such stunning condition !!!


Pretty much mint. Decided to keep the black and rehome the raisin, it’s my “ I can’t carry oldies that are in great condition” syndrome kicking in again


----------



## peacebabe

I can fully understand! I do have such syndrome too ! 



muchstuff said:


> Pretty much mint. Decided to keep the black and rehome the raisin, it’s my “ I can’t carry oldies that are in great condition” syndrome kicking in again


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Pretty much mint. Decided to keep the black and rehome the raisin, it’s my “ I can’t carry oldies that are in great condition” syndrome kicking in again


That's a shame! I've had the same problem with some of my vintage Coach bags. I can't stand to be the one that mars their perfectness.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That's a shame! I've had the same problem with some of my vintage Coach bags. I can't stand to be the one that mars their perfectness.


I just realized I'm the same with some of my new bags oh dear . I have at least four bags in my closet that I've had for months and haven't used yet because they're brand new. This is a problem...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I just realized I'm the same with some of my new bags oh dear . I have at least four bags in my closet that I've had for months and haven't used yet because they're brand new. This is a problem...


That's why I'm more comfortable buying used bags. I haven't bought a new bag in awhile, but when I did, I found I had a terrible time getting myself to cut the tags.


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> Pretty much mint. Decided to keep the black and rehome the raisin, it’s my “ I can’t carry oldies that are in great condition” syndrome kicking in again



Definitely don't have that problem. I rotate all of mine pretty frequently. If there was a bag I never ever used, I would probably end up selling it....


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Definitely don't have that problem. I rotate all of mine pretty frequently. If there was a bag I never ever used, I would probably end up selling it....


so, now we know who sells all those mint oldies we are happy to adopt!


----------



## fayden

ksuromax said:


> so, now we know who sells all those mint oldies we are happy to adopt!



 you never know!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Definitely don't have that problem. I rotate all of mine pretty frequently. If there was a bag I never ever used, I would probably end up selling it....


I frequently do...


----------



## Ruxby

Movie night with kittens tote


----------



## ksuromax

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 4356137
> 
> Movie night with kittens tote


i really love how you rock them!!! very cool!


----------



## Ruxby

Thank you, ksuromax!


----------



## fififolle

Haven’t posted here for a very long time! Enjoying my renewed love affair with my City after adding a logo long strap!


----------



## Venessa84

Rocking my B bag and she’s chilling with Paul the Penguin


----------



## Ruxby

Enjoying some chocolate mouse with kitten tote


----------



## Kimbashop

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 4365410
> 
> Enjoying some chocolate mouse with kitten tote


Oh, clever you! Cute concept.


----------



## ksuromax

Look who's out today! on his maiden voyage!


----------



## Stacey D

ksuromax said:


> Look who's out today! on his maiden voyage!


Beautiful bag.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My Bleu Mineral Town.


----------



## peacebabe

looks really 



ksuromax said:


> Look who's out today! on his maiden voyage!


----------



## ksuromax

MahoganyQT said:


> My Bleu Mineral Town.
> View attachment 4367175


gorgeous blue!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

ksuromax said:


> gorgeous blue!!



Thanks! I haven’t worn it in years. I fell in love all over again!


----------



## ksuromax

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks! I haven’t worn it in years. I fell in love all over again!


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar S


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Bazar S


Love the Happy Bag- and shoes! Walking on sunshine


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love the Happy Bag- and shoes! Walking on sunshine


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

an apple a day (pun intended )


----------



## chowlover2

ksuromax said:


> an apple a day (pun intended )


You are a breath of sunshine today!


----------



## ksuromax

2007 Tomato Work


----------



## peacebabe

Nice pop of color ! 



ksuromax said:


> 2007 Tomato Work


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Nice pop of color !


and that leather?..


----------



## ksuromax

Coq City


----------



## ksuromax

Holy Cow


----------



## SKYpyneLV

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow


looks good, especially mixed with all your bracelets


----------



## ksuromax

SKYpyneLV said:


> looks good, especially mixed with all your bracelets


thank you


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow



Gorgeous everything!


----------



## ksuromax

still the Holy Cow but today she's with 2 'calves'  new Bal sneakers and silky soft calfskin, feels like i'm wearing socks!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> still the Holy Cow but today she's with 2 'calves'  new Bal sneakers and silky soft calfskin, feels like i'm wearing socks!


Looks fab!


----------



## Pinkie*

ksuromax said:


> still the Holy Cow but today she's with 2 'calves'  new Bal sneakers and silky soft calfskin, feels like i'm wearing socks!


Wow


----------



## Stephanieg218

Just got my Mautto chain strap for days when I want to wear my Town as a shorter shoulder bag.  ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo tote and secret logo sneakers


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> still the Holy Cow but today she's with 2 'calves'  new Bal sneakers and silky soft calfskin, feels like i'm wearing socks!


I just love the look of that leather. I have a vibrato which looks similar but not quite as smooth as yours. I just love how the calf leather has worn, and I imagine you are loving yours. What I like about yours is the finish to the leather and the way it works with the hardware. Very cool effect.


----------



## Kimbashop

MahoganyQT said:


> My Bleu Mineral Town.
> View attachment 4367175


I love blue mineral-- I don't own it but it is one of my fave Bal blues. She looks stunning!


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> an apple a day (pun intended )


Apple Green!!

How did you style your scarf? it looks lovely.


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> I just love the look of that leather. I have a vibrato which looks similar but not quite as smooth as yours. I just love how the calf leather has worn, and I imagine you are loving yours. What I like about yours is the finish to the leather and the way it works with the hardware. Very cool effect.


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> Apple Green!!
> 
> How did you style your scarf? it looks lovely.


thanks! with a scarf ring


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> thanks! with a scarf ring


a scarf ring? I do not know of these magical things. Now I'm youtubing it.


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> a scarf ring? I do not know of these magical things. Now I'm youtubing it.


there are a few, some are sold in H boutiques along with the scarves (ridiculously expensive, imo), some are artisan made, from nice, colourful plastic, or deerhorn, (plenty of them on etsy!) and some are old belts buckles, or anything else of the similar shape/function (napkin rings, e.g)
and, of course, there are always copies, imitations and inspired versions


----------



## southernbelle43

i am not actually "wearing" it today.  But my like new RGGH Bal City in Parme arrived this morning.  As I mentioned in an earlier posting,  it has a small tear behind one of the handles that can be easily repaired with the patch that came with the bag.  It will be invisible because of its location.  I have contacted Rago Bros. for an estimate.  I started my bag journey yearning for a Bal City, but got sidetracked into other brands for a couple of years.  Then this one popped up at a very reasonable price (because of the tear) and I snagged it.  It has been my HG bag and I cannot believe I have it now.  Here she is in all of her beauty.
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is my first Bal, so I am not that familiar with its characteristics.  I did not know that it came with such a short strap.  I kept looking for the rest of it, lol.  This works fine for me.  I have always carried my bags high.  But it was funny when I pulled it out of the bag.  I don't know why I am getting double posted pictures today on everything I have done?


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> i am not actually "wearing" it today.  But my like new RGGH Bal City in Parme arrived this morning.  As I mentioned in an earlier posting,  it has a small tear behind one of the handles that can be easily repaired with the patch that came with the bag.  It will be invisible because of its location.  I have contacted Rago Bros. for an estimate.  I started my bag journey yearning for a Bal City, but got sidetracked into other brands for a couple of years.  Then this one popped up at a very reasonable price (because of the tear) and I snagged it.  It has been my HG bag and I cannot believe I have it now.  Here she is in all of her beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4389012
> 
> This is my first Bal, so I am not that familiar with its characteristics.  I did not know that it came with such a short strap.  I kept looking for the rest of it, lol.  This works fine for me.  I have always carried my bags high.  But it was funny when I pulled it out of the bag.  I don't know why I am getting double posted pictures today on everything I have done?


Lovely colour! BTW, that's not a patch, Bal bags typically came with a colour swatch. But if they can use it to fix the tear why not?


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Lovely colour! BTW, that's not a patch, Bal bags typically came with a colour swatch. But if they can use it to fix the tear why not?


LOL, I rest my case. I told you I know nothing about these bags.  But it is the perfect size to fix the tear!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> LOL, I rest my case. I told you I know nothing about these bags.  But it is the perfect size to fix the tear!


Then that's a complete bonus!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> i am not actually "wearing" it today.  But my like new RGGH Bal City in Parme arrived this morning.  As I mentioned in an earlier posting,  it has a small tear behind one of the handles that can be easily repaired with the patch that came with the bag.  It will be invisible because of its location.  I have contacted Rago Bros. for an estimate.  I started my bag journey yearning for a Bal City, but got sidetracked into other brands for a couple of years.  Then this one popped up at a very reasonable price (because of the tear) and I snagged it.  It has been my HG bag and I cannot believe I have it now.  Here she is in all of her beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4389012
> 
> This is my first Bal, so I am not that familiar with its characteristics.  I did not know that it came with such a short strap.  I kept looking for the rest of it, lol.  This works fine for me.  I have always carried my bags high.  But it was funny when I pulled it out of the bag.  I don't know why I am getting double posted pictures today on everything I have done?



Welcome to the Bal world! She is a beauty. I love the rose gold GH, especially with the color you have. Bal leathers and colors are gorgeous. 

If the strap becomes bothersome to you, there is a website that sells extenders to make straps longer for crossbody carry as well as full cross-body straps: https://www.mautto.com/
Some Bal fans are buying these to extend/change the use of their city or first bags, which have the shoulder straps.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Welcome to the Bal world! She is a beauty. I love the rose gold GH, especially with the color you have. Bal leathers and colors are gorgeous.
> 
> If the strap becomes bothersome to you, there is a website that sells extenders to make straps longer for crossbody carry as well as full cross-body straps: https://www.mautto.com/
> Some Bal fans are buying these to extend/change the use of their city or first bags, which have the shoulder straps.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar Graf


----------



## Kendie26

Just popping in to say hello & missing all my sweetest Bal gals...some of you know I’ve been MIA due to house move keeping me busy & crazy I’ve also been downsizing lots of my bags for the upcoming move but my Papier mini A4 is a keeper & was out this weekend at a bridal shower. Hope life is treating all of you wonderfully


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bazar Graf


Hellooooo Pretty! Love the whole look. That dress color is gorgeous....i need it!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Just popping in to say hello & missing all my sweetest Bal gals...some of you know I’ve been MIA due to house move keeping me busy & crazy I’ve also been downsizing lots of my bags for the upcoming move but my Papier mini A4 is a keeper & was out this weekend at a bridal shower. Hope life is treating all of you wonderfully


warm welcome back!!! you've been missed! 
lovely to see you both, your sweet self and your lovely Papier!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Just popping in to say hello & missing all my sweetest Bal gals...some of you know I’ve been MIA due to house move keeping me busy & crazy I’ve also been downsizing lots of my bags for the upcoming move but my Papier mini A4 is a keeper & was out this weekend at a bridal shower. Hope life is treating all of you wonderfully



So wonderful to see you dear K and your A4 beauty


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> So wonderful to see you dear K and your A4 beauty


A6


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> A6



Oops, lol.  Thx


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oops, lol.  Thx


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> warm welcome back!!! you've been missed!
> lovely to see you both, your sweet self and your lovely Papier!





Iamminda said:


> So wonderful to see you dear K and your A4 beauty





ksuromax said:


> A6


Thank you both my beauties!! And actually IM was correct...mine is the smallest in the Papier line...it’s official name is Papier Mini A4 Zip Around


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you both my beauties!! And actually IM was correct...mine is the smallest in the Papier line...it’s official name is Papier Mini A4 Zip Around


but how about A6? isn't THAT the smallest of all Papiers ZA??


----------



## ksuromax

ok, after a bit a refreshment i have the answer - apparently Mini A4 and A6 are two different bags (why on earth did i always think that 'mini A4 was a colloquial name of A6??), where A6 is shorter, but a tad wider, and Mini A4 is a bit more narrow, but a hair taller.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Just popping in to say hello & missing all my sweetest Bal gals...some of you know I’ve been MIA due to house move keeping me busy & crazy I’ve also been downsizing lots of my bags for the upcoming move but my Papier mini A4 is a keeper & was out this weekend at a bridal shower. Hope life is treating all of you wonderfully


We did the move thing two years ago, still have some stuff in boxes . Hope you do better than I have!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> ok, after a bit a refreshment i have the answer - apparently Mini A4 and A6 are two different bags (why on earth did i always think that 'mini A4 was a colloquial name of A6??), where A6 is shorter, but a tad wider, and Mini A4 is a bit more narrow, but a hair taller.





muchstuff said:


> We did the move thing two years ago, still have some stuff in boxes . Hope you do better than I have!


I had a feeling you’d do some research after I said mine is an A4 mini!! You crack me upThanks so much dearest MS...I know you had your move & I sure hope you feel settled & happy now! It really is a daunting process


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> I had a feeling you’d do some research after I said mine is an A4 mini!! You crack me upThanks so much dearest MS...I know you had your move & I sure hope you feel settled & happy now! It really is a daunting process


Oh heck no, I still don't feel like we're completely moved in but after thirty years in the last house I guess that's not unusual!


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar Graf


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> We did the move thing two years ago, still have some stuff in boxes . Hope you do better than I have!


Ha, are you trying to be “encouraging” or not?!!  thanks kindly dear MS


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, are you trying to be “encouraging” or not?!!  thanks kindly dear MS


Just don't leave it as long as I have! I'm finally tackling the mess again, its my spring/summer project...


----------



## ksuromax

weekend getaway
my BFF's Day in Sapin, 
Weekender 
my Backpack 
my DH's Backpack


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ksuromax said:


> weekend getaway
> my BFF's Day in Sapin,
> Weekender
> my Backpack
> my DH's Backpack


A Bal weekender is such a dream for me! Yours is in an amazing color!!


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> weekend getaway
> my BFF's Day in Sapin,
> Weekender
> my Backpack
> my DH's Backpack



Bal heaven! Have fun!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> weekend getaway
> my BFF's Day in Sapin,
> Weekender
> my Backpack
> my DH's Backpack


Gorgeous pic my darling! Have a lovely time....i’m Jealous


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous pic my darling! Have a lovely time....i’m Jealous


thank you, Sweetie


----------



## ksuromax

Worner Brothers theme park


----------



## BleuSaphir

ksuromax said:


> Worner Brothers theme park



I wonder if Bal still making the backpack?


----------



## muchstuff

BleuSaphir said:


> I wonder if Bal still making the backpack?


Not that one but there are quite a few on their website.


----------



## ksuromax

BleuSaphir said:


> I wonder if Bal still making the backpack?


the backpack from my earlier group post (last on the right) i bought for my DH just a couple of weeks ago, it's from 2018 AW collection, and in SS 2019 they have a few new ones, some are really cool, but most are of nylon, although, very tough nylon


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> the backpack from my earlier group post (last on the right) i bought for my DH just a couple of weeks ago, it's from 2018 AW collection, and in SS 2019 they have a few new ones, some are really cool, but most are of nylon, although, very tough nylon


Actually I checked the website and there were five different leathet  backpacks, three of them graf!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Actually I checked the website and there were five different leathet  backpacks, three of them graf!


ah, yes, one should be with a huge logo over the top, and 2 Graf in black and white and colours, but is the third one??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> ah, yes, one should be with a huge logo over the top, and 2 Graf in black and white and colours, but is the third one??


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4396695
> View attachment 4396696
> View attachment 4396697
> View attachment 4396698


oh, the last one is new, i haven't seen it!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> oh, the last one is new, i haven't seen it!


Clearly the Graf bags are here to stay for awhile!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Clearly the Graf bags are here to stay for awhile!


yes, they are a part of permanent collection


----------



## ksuromax

running errands...


----------



## BleuSaphir

ksuromax said:


> the backpack from my earlier group post (last on the right) i bought for my DH just a couple of weeks ago, it's from 2018 AW collection, and in SS 2019 they have a few new ones, some are really cool, but most are of nylon, although, very tough nylon


The Graffiti ones are nice. But I love the clean look of yours much more. lol


----------



## ksuromax

BleuSaphir said:


> The Graffiti ones are nice. But I love the clean look of yours much more. lol


me too  
thanks


----------



## BleuSaphir

ksuromax said:


> me too
> thanks


I'm guessing your backpack are no longer in production? I went to the Bal boutique and the one in Nordstrom. I see mainly classic city or the latest offerings.


----------



## ksuromax

BleuSaphir said:


> I'm guessing your backpack are no longer in production? I went to the Bal boutique and the one in Nordstrom. I see mainly classic city or the latest offerings.


my backpack is from AW2016, i guess no longer made 
but i just got it, one of those lucky ebay finds


----------



## BleuSaphir

ksuromax said:


> my backpack is from AW2016, i guess no longer made
> but i just got it, one of those lucky ebay finds



Cool, perhaps my only option is eBay or some designer consignment place then.


----------



## muchstuff

BleuSaphir said:


> Cool, perhaps my only option is eBay or some designer consignment place then.


You do see them on some of the pre-loved sites.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> wore the Bazar clutch to a casual business meeting


Matching nail polish colors with your Bazar clutch! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Matching nail polish colors with your Bazar clutch! [emoji7]


----------



## Luv n bags

I love the color of this bag! But the GSH is so heavy!


----------



## Luv n bags

fififolle said:


> Haven’t posted here for a very long time! Enjoying my renewed love affair with my City after adding a logo long strap!



I love that strap! Does it stay on your shoulder?


----------



## southernbelle43

Miso Fine said:


> I love the color of this bag! But the GSH is so heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400368


Yes mam, it is.  I got my first Bal last week with the GHW and when I picked it up I said ,”whoa.”  But it is worth it. Lovely bag.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bazar S with Proenza Shouler silver strap


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bazar S with Proenza Shouler silver strap


 
i wanted to pull out my solid black today, but didn't have time to transfer my stuff
such a great bag!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Day with Off White strap


----------



## bagghista

Loved this Pompon in Bleu Lavande, but had to let her go. Too heavy. [emoji30]


----------



## Luv n bags

bagghista said:


> Loved this Pompon in Bleu Lavande, but had to let her go. Too heavy. [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402433



Gorgeous! I toyed with the idea of switching out the hardware on my GSH, but another member pointed out that there would be impression marks from the giant hardware.  Now that I have a phenomenal repair person, I might do it!


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar Graf M


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Bazar Graf M


I know these Bal bags are not for everyone, but I find myself intrigued by them.  You wear it well.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I know these Bal bags are not for everyone, but I find myself intrigued by them.  You wear it well.


thank you!


----------



## RichHarris

Bazar


----------



## Yoshi1296

RichHarris said:


> Bazar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403268



I kinda want this bag! Also, where is the triple s keychain from?


----------



## RichHarris

Yoshi1296 said:


> I kinda want this bag! Also, where is the triple s keychain from?



The triple s keyring is from eBay


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> I kinda want this bag! Also, where is the triple s keychain from?


Theres one on eBay but its not cheap or new...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...112814?hash=item3d8871032e:g:49EAAOSw1XRcYsg0


----------



## Yoshi1296

muchstuff said:


> Theres one on eBay but its not cheap or new...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...112814?hash=item3d8871032e:g:49EAAOSw1XRcYsg0



Thank you for finding one!


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thank you for finding one!


Here's another in the UK, again, not perfect condition...you do still see them around.
https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...lenciaga-bazar-shopper-tote-bag/id-v_6265911/


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Velo Riva in Dark Blue (not sure of the actual colour name, or even which year - anyone?) and the most incredibly beautiful silky soft calfskin leather.


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Velo Riva in Dark Blue (not sure of the actual colour name, or even which year - anyone?) and the most incredibly beautiful silky soft calfskin leather.
> View attachment 4404158


The leather on these bags looks outstanding!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Velo Riva in Dark Blue (not sure of the actual colour name, or even which year - anyone?) and the most incredibly beautiful silky soft calfskin leather.
> View attachment 4404158


freaking stunning!!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> The leather on these bags looks outstanding!





ksuromax said:


> freaking stunning!!!!



Thank you K & Much 

Much, the leather is as amazing as Ceejay has said whenever she speaks of these Riva bags.  I was literally blown away when this one arrived.  This calfskin is paper thin (so as light as a feather) but tough at the same time, and like silk to touch.  For some reason I was expecting thick & sturdy, but she is not at all.  And that is just the leather.......the colour is also breathtaking, and all the finer details


----------



## Kimbashop

jeanstohandbags said:


> Velo Riva in Dark Blue (not sure of the actual colour name, or even which year - anyone?) and the most incredibly beautiful silky soft calfskin leather.
> View attachment 4404158


  that leather!!! That color!

I guess I didn't realize that they made the Riva in the Velo Style. Gorgeous all around.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> that leather!!! That color!
> 
> I guess I didn't realize that they made the Riva in the Velo Style. Gorgeous all around.


They made it in a lovely cognac as well .


----------



## ksuromax

Air hobo


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kimbashop said:


> that leather!!! That color!
> 
> I guess I didn't realize that they made the Riva in the Velo Style. Gorgeous all around.



I'm not really sure what styles the Riva came in apart from Velo & City.  But now that I have experienced the leather I would like to know


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Air hobo



I LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> I'm not really sure what styles the Riva came in apart from Velo & City.  But now that I have experienced the leather I would like to know


That's all I've seen so far but someone else may know of other styles...


----------



## ksuromax

Air hobo


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Air hobo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm in the mood for silver today


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar for work (yesterday)
Clutch and sneakers for play (today)


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Bazar for work (yesterday)
> Clutch and sneakers for play (today)


I look forward to seeing your daily reveals.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I look forward to seeing your daily reveals.


 thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

My BFF's BDay 
Cocktails in the bar and Graf clutch


----------



## ksuromax

and my BFF's pressie (guess from who! ) 
small clutch Bazar


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> and my BFF's pressie (guess from who! )
> small clutch Bazar


I’ll bet she was thrilled! What a great gift!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I’ll bet she was thrilled! What a great gift!


she was, indeed!! nearly cried!


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo tote


----------



## muchstuff

FINALLY switched over to small tattoo wallet and XS Graf Bazar, first time I've used them! (Yes, @ksuromax , I hear you )...I have quite a few things I've yet to use!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> FINALLY switched over to small tattoo wallet and XS Graf Bazar, first time I've used them! (Yes, @ksuromax , I hear you )...I have quite a few things I've yet to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418934


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm in the mood for silver today



Magnificent


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

Taking my Small Logo on a road trip...I am pleasantly surprised at how much she actually fits.  It’s as “mini” a bag as I can go [emoji5]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> FINALLY switched over to small tattoo wallet and XS Graf Bazar, first time I've used them! (Yes, @ksuromax , I hear you )...I have quite a few things I've yet to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418934



That wallet is cute as!  And I do love the XS Graf too!


----------



## ksuromax

strictly speaking no ME, but my DH


----------



## muchstuff

Bal weekend on our property in the Okanagan wine country...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Bal weekend on our property in the Okanagan wine country...
> View attachment 4421819


OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> strictly speaking no ME, but my DH



Your DH looks fairly fit


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!!


And yet I can’t carry bright colours


----------



## peacebabe

You ve kept these cool babe way too long !!! 



muchstuff said:


> FINALLY switched over to small tattoo wallet and XS Graf Bazar, first time I've used them! (Yes, @ksuromax , I hear you )...I have quite a few things I've yet to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418934


----------



## peacebabe

That's really nice for him ! 



ksuromax said:


> strictly speaking no ME, but my DH


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Your DH looks fairly fit


unlike his DH...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> unlike his DH...


Oh you’re hot


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Oh you’re hot


aha, like a hotdog!  
thank you, my dear!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> aha, like a hotdog!
> thank you, my dear!


----------



## aslanyanira

Here’s mine


----------



## vesna

muchstuff said:


> I have two, both with classic HW...
> View attachment 4353861
> View attachment 4353862


awesome !!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar M, Graf


----------



## ksuromax

the cat and the bag 
My DH's Bal backpack


----------



## ksuromax

missed her!


----------



## Kmora

ksuromax said:


> Bazar for work (yesterday)
> Clutch and sneakers for play (today)



Well, I kind of LOVED this graffiti clutch. So now I am trying to find one to buy. And I really really shouldn’t buy any more bags soon.

Also I don’t even use clutches....

Haha


----------



## ksuromax

Kmora said:


> Well, I kind of LOVED this graffiti clutch. So now I am trying to find one to buy. And I really really shouldn’t buy any more bags soon.
> 
> Also I don’t even use clutches....
> 
> Haha


i found them surprisingly easy and cool to use, both, the clutch and the tote, especially the tote, get used on very frequent basis! i didn't expect them to encorporate into my wardrobe so nicely!  Graf print makes them easy to pair colour wise, and 'messy' prints, even though they say BALENCIAGA, don't scream it into your face.
leather is good, too and print is well made, no peeling off, nor rubbing as yet


----------



## Kmora

ksuromax said:


> i found them surprisingly easy and cool to use, both, the clutch and the tote, especially the tote, get used on very frequent basis! i didn't expect them to encorporate into my wardrobe so nicely!  Graf print makes them easy to pair colour wise, and 'messy' prints, even though they say BALENCIAGA, don't scream it into your face.
> leather is good, too and print is well made, no peeling off, nor rubbing as yet



You sure aren’t making this easier for me...


----------



## Kmora

ksuromax said:


> i found them surprisingly easy and cool to use, both, the clutch and the tote, especially the tote, get used on very frequent basis! i didn't expect them to encorporate into my wardrobe so nicely!  Graf print makes them easy to pair colour wise, and 'messy' prints, even though they say BALENCIAGA, don't scream it into your face.
> leather is good, too and print is well made, no peeling off, nor rubbing as yet



What measurements has your clutch? (Preferably in cm but any units will do)


----------



## ksuromax

Kmora said:


> What measurements has your clutch? (Preferably in cm but any units will do)


34 cm along, and 23 cm across, 
 they all are of the same size


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> the cat and the bag
> My DH's Bal backpack



Adorable pic!!  Is he/she reaching for the zipper pull to play with maybe


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> missed her!



One of your most amazing.....in your collection of many amazing bags!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Adorable pic!!  Is he/she reaching for the zipper pull to play with maybe


unlike me, my DH does not leave it outside, so she has no time for any unauthorised actions 
then she just woke up and was stretching her own self 


jeanstohandbags said:


> One of your most amazing.....in your collection of many amazing bags!


thank you kindly!


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle and a TT bracelet


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## ksuromax

Triangle


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Triangle


You're fabulous as always, darlin', and the colour is  but I just can not get on board with new direction Bal


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You're fabulous as always, darlin', and the colour is  but I just can not get on board with new direction Bal


thank you!  
as long as they keep the classics untouched, i'm okay with whatever way they sway  
but funny enough, i do not plan/buy and classics, i am scoring the new models just one after another!  
but i need to know it is there. 
whenever i need it. 
it should be there!


----------



## ksuromax

3rd day of Triangle
i am ready for some conclusions 
it's not a work bag, at least not in this size (24x24 and 32 cm at the top)
zippers open easily, but big and bulky items are not easy to put in and out (long wallet, mu case)
when it's loaded lightly (mini wallet, mini case with a lipstick and compact, keys, tissues, card cases (2) and a phone) it's a good bag for the evening, weekend, cafe and cinema, and similar light errands.
i LOVE the leather, calfskin is soft and very nice to touch. Colour is dreamy, such fun pop to wear, i smile every time i look at it.
So, it's a nice, fun bag to carry when you don't need to carry your whole life with you.


----------



## peacebabe

You are so bad !!! You are tempting me by posting Ms Triangle !!!   

The strap is good for both shoulder & Xbody??



ksuromax said:


> 3rd day of Triangle
> i am ready for some conclusions
> it's not a work bag, at least not in this size (24x24 and 32 cm at the top)
> zippers open easily, but big and bulky items are not easy to put in and out (long wallet, mu case)
> when it's loaded lightly (mini wallet, mini case with a lipstick and compact, keys, tissues, card cases (2) and a phone) it's a good bag for the evening, weekend, cafe and cinema, and similar light errands.
> i LOVE the leather, calfskin is soft and very nice to touch. Colour is dreamy, such fun pop to wear, i smile every time i look at it.
> So, it's a nice, fun bag to carry when you don't need to carry your whole life with you.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> You are so bad !!! You are tempting me by posting Ms Triangle !!!
> 
> The strap is good for both shoulder & Xbody??


you'll be laughing, but i haven't tried it xbody  
i wear it on the shoulder (it's perfect), or by the handles, but the strap is in the middle hole, i believe you can adjust it either way


----------



## peacebabe

Hello all lovely ladies here . It's been a while since i last posted. Would like to share my new to me workhorse which i've been using for a while .

Leather Cabas S


----------



## akarp317

The image didn’t work 



peacebabe said:


> Hello all lovely ladies here . It's been a while since i last posted. Would like to share my new to me workhorse which i've been using for a while .
> 
> Leather Cabas S


----------



## akarp317

I took Inky to work with me today, along with little Jon Snow


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Hello all lovely ladies here . It's been a while since i last posted. Would like to share my new to me workhorse which i've been using for a while .
> 
> Leather Cabas S


Lovely!  
very nice texture


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> I took Inky to work with me today, along with little Jon Snow
> 
> View attachment 4434381


 this colour is so speacial!! love to see it! 
missing @Kendie26 's Twiggie pics, please post her more often!


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> The image didn’t work


Worked for me?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Worked for me?


Not for me either.


----------



## peacebabe

Strange, it showed perfectly on my screen. 



akarp317 said:


> The image didn’t work


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks buddy ! 



ksuromax said:


> Lovely!
> very nice texture


----------



## ksuromax

last time, i promise!  
scarf and sandals are also Bal


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> last time, i promise!
> scarf and sandals are also Bal



You know I am in love with your gorgeous hair, now I am obsessing over your pretty pink toes  (I am not weird, I promise, lol.  I haven’t posted much lately but just had to pop in to tell you this K).  Anyways, you look great as usual.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You know I am in love with your gorgeous hair, now I am obsessing over your pretty pink toes  (I am not weird, I promise, lol.  I haven’t posted much lately but just had to pop in to tell you this K).  Anyways, you look great as usual.


thank you ever so kindly, my darling Imminda!!


----------



## muchstuff

Haven't carried a Day in ages so pulled out a classic chevre in black...


----------



## dolali

nm


----------



## Conni618

muchstuff said:


> Haven't carried a Day in ages so pulled out a classic chevre in black...
> 
> View attachment 4435637



ULP!  How beautiful!  Forgot about the acres of scrumptious leather on those Days!  Thanks for the pic.   I'm inspired to pull mine out now!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> What a beauty! I sold mine and now I regret it!!!


I'd forgotten how easy they are to carry. I have about half a dozen and am trying to decide if I really need that many...but with the current market it's hardly worth trying to sell!


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> ULP!  How beautiful!  Forgot about the acres of scrumptious leather on those Days!  Thanks for the pic.   I'm inspired to pull mine out now!


You see? How easy is it to forget these bags, stuck way back in the closet, poor things...


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> I'd forgotten how easy they are to carry. I have about half a dozen and am trying to decide if I really need that many...but with the current market it's hardly worth trying to sell!



I wrote nm on my previous post cause mine was NOT chevre. As you said, these bags are so, so easy to carry! I sold 3 of them, what was I thinking????


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I wrote nm on my previous post cause mine was NOT chevre. As you said, this bags are so, so easy to carry! I sold 3 of them, what was I thinking????


There are great agneau Days as well!


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Haven't carried a Day in ages so pulled out a classic chevre in black...
> 
> View attachment 4435637



Drool


----------



## shesnochill

Please disregard my feet lol

Balenciaga City Giant Gold Hardware


----------



## muchstuff

annaversary said:


> Please disregard my feet lol
> 
> Balenciaga City Giant Gold Hardware


That’s a beauty!


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> That’s a beauty!



Thank you! I got her after I had my Black Balenciaga Part Time with Giant Gold Hardware stolen


----------



## muchstuff

annaversary said:


> Thank you! I got her after I had my Black Balenciaga Part Time with Giant Gold Hardware stolen


Well that sucks!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Haven't carried a Day in ages so pulled out a classic chevre in black...
> 
> View attachment 4435637





annaversary said:


> Please disregard my feet lol
> 
> Balenciaga City Giant Gold Hardware


Galore of black Beauties!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'd forgotten how easy they are to carry. I have about half a dozen and am trying to decide if I really need that many...but with the current market it's hardly worth trying to sell!


such a shame really...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> such a shame really...


I know, but I'm tying to keep only what I'm sure I'll use...


----------



## MonAmie

Carrying my brand new one to the office today


----------



## ksuromax

my black beauty


----------



## qtpixtrm

My new-to-me Velo keeping me company while I pick up my youngest from school.


----------



## victoroliveira

just went for a coffee with a friend. I love her mini graffiti!


----------



## ksuromax

victoroliveira said:


> just went for a coffee with a friend. I love her mini graffiti!


lovely duo!  
but it's a Small, not mini


----------



## ksuromax

qtpixtrm said:


> My new-to-me Velo keeping me company while I pick up my youngest from school.
> 
> View attachment 4441214


timeless classic!


----------



## LostInBal

Just checking and checking for @muchstuff pic wearing her FB


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Just checking and checking for @muchstuff pic wearing her FB


Here’s a really bad closet shot


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4441856
> 
> Here’s a really bad closet shot


wow!! what a nice strap drop!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> wow!! what a nice strap drop!!


It’s actually perfect for my height!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It’s actually perfect for my height!


congrats on a great score!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> congrats on a great score!


Thanks! So is my GSH Hip now redundant?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! So is my GSH Hip now redundant?


what colour is it?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> what colour is it?


Black. It does get used but I have to double the strap which makes it just a bit shorter than I’d like. The FBF as mentioned is a perfect length so I’d be grabbing for it first now.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Black. It does get used but I have to double the strap which makes it just a bit shorter than I’d like. The FBF as mentioned is a perfect length so I’d be grabbing for it first now.


offer it to your DD, sort of compromise - it's out, but it's not out of the family


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> offer it to your DD, sort of compromise - it's out, but it's not out of the family


Not really either of their styles. I still like the Hip but I’m starting to have a few too many smaller bags.  I think. Maybe. Who knows


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Not really either of their styles. I still like the Hip but I’m starting to have a few too many smaller bags.  I think. Maybe. Who knows


hahaha  
welcome to the club!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4441856
> 
> Here’s a really bad closet shot


Oh my.. you’re rocking this beauty so much!!!. It definitely suits you so well.. thank you so much dear “C” for sharing.. I knew it would look so cool on you, congratulations!!


----------



## ksuromax

This!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4441856
> 
> Here’s a really bad closet shot



This one is made for you, looks fabulous!  You could also wear it crossbody too


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> This one is made for you, looks fabulous!  You could also wear it crossbody too


Couldn’t have said better myself!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> This!


Perfection overall, you’re rocking this babe!!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Oh my.. you’re rocking this beauty so much!!!. It definitely suits you so well.. thank you so much dear “C” for sharing.. I knew it would look so cool on you, congratulations!!


Thanks dear!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> this colour is so speacial!! love to see it!
> missing @Kendie26 's Twiggie pics, please post her more often!


Big Hello to all my beauty Bal gals!!! Thanks darling K.....hope all is wonderful with you & your family. I thought of you & a few other dear PF friends the other day.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Big Hello to all my beauty Bal gals!!! Thanks darling K.....hope all is wonderful with you & your family. I thought of you & a few other dear PF friends the other day.


Glad to see you back online, Sweetheart!


----------



## Kimbashop

qtpixtrm said:


> My new-to-me Velo keeping me company while I pick up my youngest from school.
> 
> View attachment 4441214


She looks so pretty! How do you like using it? I've had my eye on an ME GHW Black Velo for a while.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4441856
> 
> Here’s a really bad closet shot


nice find! I recently acquired a 2003 PHW First with the long strap and I love it. I think I'm going to add some chain extenders to wear it cross-body.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Haven't carried a Day in ages so pulled out a classic chevre in black...
> 
> View attachment 4435637



so thick and chewey. what a gorgeous bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> nice find! I recently acquired a 2003 PHW First with the long strap and I love it. I think I'm going to add some chain extenders to wear it cross-body.


Thanks, it's a great little bag. Really love the pewter HW as well.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> so thick and chewey. what a gorgeous bag.


This one survived the cut...I'm being fairly ruthless with my closet, just listed another bag and am contemplating one or two more. Of course I'm still buying...


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> 3rd day of Triangle
> i am ready for some conclusions
> it's not a work bag, at least not in this size (24x24 and 32 cm at the top)
> zippers open easily, but big and bulky items are not easy to put in and out (long wallet, mu case)
> when it's loaded lightly (mini wallet, mini case with a lipstick and compact, keys, tissues, card cases (2) and a phone) it's a good bag for the evening, weekend, cafe and cinema, and similar light errands.
> i LOVE the leather, calfskin is soft and very nice to touch. Colour is dreamy, such fun pop to wear, i smile every time i look at it.
> So, it's a nice, fun bag to carry when you don't need to carry your whole life with you.



Love this on you! It suits your style so well. Is this the small or extra small? I was tempted by a silver one. I like the size you have.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> This one survived the cut...I'm being fairly ruthless with my closet, just listed another bag and am contemplating one or two more. Of course I'm still buying...


Yes, You are. 

Um, are you listing on the 'bay? asking for a friend


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Yes, You are.
> 
> Um, are you listing on the 'bay? asking for a friend


Can't discuss here, I'll get my hand slapped


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Can't discuss here, I'll get my hand slapped


oh right- good point! PM me instead


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> Love this on you! It suits your style so well. Is this the small or extra small? I was tempted by a silver one. I like the size you have.


thank you very much!
mine is S (small) sides 24x24and 32 cm top 
strap is adjustable


----------



## qtpixtrm

Kimbashop said:


> She looks so pretty! How do you like using it? I've had my eye on an ME GHW Black Velo for a while.



Yes she is, isn’t she?  It’s a bit heavier than my older 06 City, I guess it’s from all the extra hardware.


----------



## Kimbashop

qtpixtrm said:


> Yes she is, isn’t she?  It’s a bit heavier than my older 06 City, I guess it’s from all the extra hardware.



I love the ME on the velo. there is something about the way it looks on that size. Enjoy! I will continue my stalking of that bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> thank you very much!
> mine is S (small) sides 24x24and 32 cm top
> strap is adjustable



Thanks. 
That pink is so joyful, and pops with your other bright colors.


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks.
> That pink is so joyful, and pops with your other bright colors.


and it's not 'Barbie pink' iykwim
it's good deep pink which is easy to pair and wear


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> and it's not 'Barbie pink' iykwim
> it's good deep pink which is easy to pair and wear


exactly!


----------



## akarp317

I love how the color is cooler in the shadow and warmer in the sun.


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> I love how the color is cooler in the shadow and warmer in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 4444137
> View attachment 4444138
> View attachment 4444139


 such a beauty!!


----------



## Kimbashop

akarp317 said:


> I love how the color is cooler in the shadow and warmer in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 4444137
> View attachment 4444138
> View attachment 4444139


My heart . Is that amethyst or magenta?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> My heart . Is that amethyst or magenta?


Betcha its ultraviolet...


----------



## akarp317

Amethyst 



Kimbashop said:


> My heart . Is that amethyst or magenta?





muchstuff said:


> Betcha its ultraviolet...


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> Amethyst


Beautiful!


----------



## akarp317

Thanks!



muchstuff said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## fayden

I've been completely obsessed with the long straps on firsts. Decided to wear my black strap with my rose 04 to go with my new T-Rex charm... I think i'm in love.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> I've been completely obsessed with the long straps on firsts. Decided to wear my black strap with my rose 04 to go with my new T-Rex charm... I think i'm in love.
> 
> View attachment 4446236
> View attachment 4446237


The charm ties it together nicely!


----------



## IntheOcean

fayden said:


> I've been completely obsessed with the long straps on firsts. Decided to wear my black strap with my rose 04 to go with my new T-Rex charm... I think i'm in love.


Stunning combo!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> I've been completely obsessed with the long straps on firsts. Decided to wear my black strap with my rose 04 to go with my new T-Rex charm... I think i'm in love.
> 
> View attachment 4446236
> View attachment 4446237


i like how they look all together  
i would add black tassels as well


----------



## fayden

ksuromax said:


> i like how they look all together
> i would add black tassels as well



Not a bad idea, but I find tassels annoying now! They get caught and stuck in little crevices.


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Not a bad idea, but I find tassels annoying now! They get caught and stuck in little crevices.


i love mine! the longer, the better 
and i actually think of stealing your idea, i might use a black strap on my coloured bags...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Betcha its ultraviolet...


Amethyst is that illusive colour that will look either hot pink or violet depending on light etc. It's fooled me many times in my search for a hot pink City.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

fayden said:


> I've been completely obsessed with the long straps on firsts. Decided to wear my black strap with my rose 04 to go with my new T-Rex charm... I think i'm in love.
> 
> View attachment 4446236
> View attachment 4446237


Fayden, do you do mod pics? I'd love to see this bag with the longer strap. Think I've only seen a First with a longer strap actually worn, only once here. Someone I forget the name of, who had/has a white First with a longer strap.

I guess short straps were more in vogue when the First came out (Carrie Bradshaw and her Fendi Baguette etc). I definitely prefer it with the longer strap, for looks but also for convenience.


----------



## fayden

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Fayden, do you do mod pics? I'd love to see this bag with the longer strap. Think I've only seen a First with a longer strap actually worn, only once here. Someone I forget the name of, who had/has a white First with a longer strap.
> 
> I guess short straps were more in vogue when the First came out (Carrie Bradshaw and her Fendi Baguette etc). I definitely prefer it with the longer strap, for looks but also for convenience.



Sure I can do a mod shot. I am very petite though (shortie under 5 feet) so I can actually wear this bag cross body! I'll take some pics later today.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Fayden, do you do mod pics? I'd love to see this bag with the longer strap. Think I've only seen a First with a longer strap actually worn, only once here. Someone I forget the name of, who had/has a white First with a longer strap.
> 
> I guess short straps were more in vogue when the First came out (Carrie Bradshaw and her Fendi Baguette etc). I definitely prefer it with the longer strap, for looks but also for convenience.


Here's a not very good shot of mine...sorry for the blur.


----------



## akarp317

Love!



fayden said:


> I've been completely obsessed with the long straps on firsts. Decided to wear my black strap with my rose 04 to go with my new T-Rex charm... I think i'm in love.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Here's a not very good shot of mine...sorry for the blur.
> View attachment 4446859


This looks SO right! Thank you, much


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This looks SO right! Thank you, much



It's a much nicer bag with the long strap!


----------



## fayden

Couldn't get a good shot of the rose, the elevator was all draped with cloth.  But here is my black 03 with long strap. I like to wear it crossbody.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Couldn't get a good shot of the rose, the elevator was all draped with cloth.  But here is my black 03 with long strap. I like to wear it crossbody.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4447337


Looks great on you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

fayden said:


> Couldn't get a good shot of the rose, the elevator was all draped with cloth.  But here is my black 03 with long strap. I like to wear it crossbody.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4447337


Thank you, lovely Fayden! The First looks good any which way, it's a classic Bal!, but with the long strap it just makes it even better.


----------



## LostInBal

fayden said:


> Couldn't get a good shot of the rose, the elevator was all draped with cloth.  But here is my black 03 with long strap. I like to wear it crossbody.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4447337


Looks so beautiful on you and @muchstuff 
Even the original long strap fits you so well..


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Couldn't get a good shot of the rose, the elevator was all draped with cloth.  But here is my black 03 with long strap. I like to wear it crossbody.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4447337



OMG gorgeous!!!  This is exactly how I love to wear mine too.


----------



## BB8

Made a semi-quick stop at one of my fave shops to pick up a little something. Accompanied by my Metallic Edge Mini-City
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## fayden

Couple more modeling shots with longer strap. I got this strap from Mautto on etsy.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Couple more modeling shots with longer strap. I got this strap from Mautto on etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4450713
> View attachment 4450714



Dearest fayden your amazing pics always make me want to dig out my oldies!  And what a great match that strap is!


----------



## fayden

jeanstohandbags said:


> Dearest fayden your amazing pics always make me want to dig out my oldies!  And what a great match that strap is!



I love my oldies. The color is definitely close! Not 100% match, but close enough to pass.


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar S


----------



## ksuromax

Supermarket and a new bracelet


----------



## Cherie818

My 2016 Velo, just a smidge obsessed with her.


----------



## ksuromax

a Day and a bracelet, both in Lagon


----------



## ksuromax

Everyday Tote


----------



## ihillside

I didn't wear anything today.


----------



## Yuki85

akarp317 said:


> I took Inky to work with me today, along with little Jon Snow
> 
> View attachment 4434381



Your Jon Snow is soo cute


----------



## akarp317

Thanks!



Yuki85 said:


> Your Jon Snow is soo cute


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Black ME City with black hardware & matching new black pup


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Black ME City with black hardware & matching new black pup
> 
> View attachment 4464258


LOVE 'em all!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga calfskin City and sneakers


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> LOVE 'em all!!!!



Thank you dear K


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga calfskin City and sneakers



 and I do like those very cute & sassy sunglasses too!!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> and I do like those very cute & sassy sunglasses too!!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Black ME City with black hardware & matching new black pup
> 
> View attachment 4464258


----------



## akarp317

Loves loves loves and wants



jeanstohandbags said:


> Black ME City with black hardware & matching new black pup
> 
> View attachment 4464258





ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga calfskin City and sneakers


----------



## muchstuff

B4 Papier ziparound Tattoo...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> B4 Papier ziparound Tattoo...
> 
> View attachment 4466651


----------



## amstevens714

jeanstohandbags said:


> Black ME City with black hardware & matching new black pup
> 
> View attachment 4464258



Both my pups in my picture are now gone so I love living vicariously through you guys with dogs (and bags ❤️). Such a cute pup! And love the bag


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> B4 Papier ziparound Tattoo...
> 
> View attachment 4466651


ah, my stellar twinnie!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> ah, my stellar twinnie!!


We’re a pretty small group with this one!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> We’re a pretty small group with this one!


yes, indeed, we are!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

amstevens714 said:


> Both my pups in my picture are now gone so I love living vicariously through you guys with dogs (and bags ❤️). Such a cute pup! And love the bag



Sorry your pups are no longer with you, but I'm happy to have provided a dog/bag pic for you to enjoy


----------



## amstevens714

muchstuff said:


> We’re a pretty small group with this one!



That makes it that much better! ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

Air Hobo


----------



## ksuromax

one wearing, two carrying  
Blackout V's Day clutch today (and sneakers)


----------



## bagshopr

Ms. Day was out for breakfast this morning.


----------



## muchstuff

bagshopr said:


> Ms. Day was out for breakfast this morning.


Lovely, my Day bags need to get out more!


----------



## ksuromax

bagshopr said:


> Ms. Day was out for breakfast this morning.


oh, what a gorgeous colour!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bagshopr said:


> Ms. Day was out for breakfast this morning.


You inspired me to wear mine!!


----------



## ksuromax

bellebellebelle19 said:


> You inspired me to wear mine!!


oh, look at that leather!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

bellebellebelle19 said:


> You inspired me to wear mine!!


Lovely purple-which one is this?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ksuromax said:


> oh, look at that leather!!!


I know right!!!!! 


Kimbashop said:


> Lovely purple-which one is this?


It's 09 Raisin


----------



## Kimbashop

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I know right!!!!!
> 
> It's 09 Raisin



I must Gerber more purple. That raisin with the GHW is stunning.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> I must Gerber more purple. That raisin with the GHW is stunning.


LOL -- darn autocorrect! I just read what I posted via my iphone, which was a quick post because I was at the gym. GERBER? SERIOUSLY IPHONE? 

Oh well, enjoy your bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> LOL -- darn autocorrect! I just read what I posted via my iphone, which was a quick post because I was at the gym. GERBER? SERIOUSLY IPHONE?
> 
> Oh well, enjoy your bag!


I laughed when I saw that, I'm assuming it should've said googled...autocorrect has been killing me lately too.


----------



## muchstuff

Oldie flap (2001) with leather like butta... at the Elvis Festival ( no I’m not kidding)...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4475550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldie flap (2001) with leather like butta... at the Elvis Festival ( no I’m not kidding)...



You look great .  I like your blouse, necklace, Bal, and tats .  We would like to see more mod shots from you.  Hope you had a fun time today.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> You look great .  I like your blouse, necklace, Bal, and tats .  We would like to see more mod shots from you.  Hope you had a fun time today.


Thanks my friend, good to see you!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4475550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldie flap (2001) with leather like butta... at the Elvis Festival ( no I’m not kidding)...


lovely leather, indeed  
love that Pandora charm, perfect match for your top


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4475550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldie flap (2001) with leather like butta... at the Elvis Festival ( no I’m not kidding)...


Wow lady!! You’re rocking her too much!!
Suits you perfectly, keep this babe, it’s a very rare one, specially with that wonderful leather!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> lovely leather, indeed
> love that Pandora charm, perfect match for your top


Thanks ksuro, it’s a ruby troll bead though, not Pandora!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow lady!! You’re rocking her too much!!
> Suits you perfectly, keep this babe, it’s a very rare one, specially with that wonderful leather!


Thanks aalinne, it’s the silkiest leather


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Thanks aalinne, it’s the silkiest leather


Yes! I remember the pics you showed us when you got it!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks ksuro, it’s a ruby troll bead though, not Pandora!


oh, really? it looks on the picture just like my Pandora beads! 
lovely, regardless!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> oh, really? it looks on the picture just like my Pandora beads!
> lovely, regardless!


Very similar concept!


----------



## alla.miss

I am wearing my BO city and track sneakers today.
Thanks to kind advice of much removed the bales from both sides and now it sits very nice crossbody!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> View attachment 4479697
> View attachment 4479698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wearing my BO city and track sneakers today.
> Thanks to kind advice of much removed the bales from both sides and now it sits very nice crossbody!


Love your style  So cool !


----------



## jeanstohandbags

alla.miss said:


> View attachment 4479697
> View attachment 4479698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wearing my BO city and track sneakers today.
> Thanks to kind advice of much removed the bales from both sides and now it sits very nice crossbody!



Lovely pics, this bag just looks perfect on you!  The blackout bags are one of my favourites of the 'newer' designs.


----------



## alla.miss

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lovely pics, this bag just looks perfect on you!  The blackout bags are one of my favourites of the 'newer' designs.


Thanks! This leather is gorg!!! Thick and smooshy, i got mine last year and it was 2016 batch.
yet I think they are no longer in production?


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love your style  So cool !


I love your style too!❤️


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> I love your style too!❤️


Thank you , dear ! 
I especially like your plaid shirt. Which brand is it?


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you , dear !
> I especially like your plaid shirt. Which brand is it?


it's an old R13. But they bring it back from time to time, you can check men's and women's sections.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> it's an old R13. But they bring it back from time to time, you can check men's and women's sections.


Thank you ! R13 has often such cool stuff  Looks great on you !


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle


----------



## jeanstohandbags

alla.miss said:


> Thanks! This leather is gorg!!! Thick and smooshy, i got mine last year and it was 2016 batch.
> yet I think they are no longer in production?



The smooth calfskin blackout bags are so beautiful, I think now they are just producing the blackout in pebbled calfskin with silver hardware, but its possible that these newer ones are also no longer in production.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Triangle



This colour is a show stopper!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> it's an old *R13*. But they bring it back from time to time, you can check men's and women's sections.


By the way, R13 has made my favorite T-shirt print of all time


----------



## ksuromax

again Triangle


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> By the way, R13 has made my favorite T-shirt print of all time


he-he that's a nice one


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  Haven’t had time to use my Bbags in a long time (I need to use hobo or big crossbody).  But today I used this B.L. beauty for about 1/2 a day, lol, and couldn’t resist snapping this pic.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Haven’t had time to use my Bbags in a long time (I need to use hobo or big crossbody).  But today I used this B.L. beauty for about 1/2 a day, lol, and couldn’t resist snapping this pic.


What a beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> What a beauty!



Thanks MS .  I chose a good one for my first Bal, right?  Lol.  Thanks for all your help


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks MS .  I chose a good one for my first Bal, right?  Lol.  Thanks for all your help


Any time... what are you carrying these days mostly?


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Any time... what are you carrying these days mostly?



.  Shoulder carry and nylon crossbody depending on what I need to do (helping my folks out a lot).  Last week, I used a new Coach hobo. Before that, I was using a LeSportsac crossbody for weeks.  I sneak in a “nice” bag (LV or CC or B) here and there for a day or 1/2 day. Trying to show a little love for my bags whenever I can, lol


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> .  Shoulder carry and nylon crossbody depending on what I need to do (helping my folks out a lot).  Last week, I used a new Coach hobo. Before that, I was using a LeSportsac crossbody for weeks.  I sneak in a “nice” bag (LV or CC or B) here and there for a day or 1/2 day. Trying to show a little love for my bags whenever I can, lol


Yup sometimes practicality wins.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Haven’t had time to use my Bbags in a long time (I need to use hobo or big crossbody).  But today I used this B.L. beauty for about 1/2 a day, lol, and couldn’t resist snapping this pic.


I love this color!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Haven’t had time to use my Bbags in a long time (I need to use hobo or big crossbody).  But today I used this B.L. beauty for about 1/2 a day, lol, and couldn’t resist snapping this pic.



Oh wow, this one is just totally gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Haven’t had time to use my Bbags in a long time (I need to use hobo or big crossbody).  But today I used this B.L. beauty for about 1/2 a day, lol, and couldn’t resist snapping this pic.


you are missed! and you beautiful bags, too!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I love this color!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Oh wow, this one is just totally gorgeous!





ksuromax said:


> you are missed! and you beautiful bags, too!



Thanks so much K, J and WE (my bleu lavande color twin)


----------



## michellelb1

Today will be the first time out for my new to me, Mini Pompon! This bag has has the rubber covered studs and the overall feel of the bag is a bit different, but I love the black on black look!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

michellelb1 said:


> Today will be the first time out for my new to me, Mini Pompon! This bag has has the rubber covered studs and the overall feel of the bag is a bit different, but I love the black on black look!
> 
> View attachment 4485075


I love this one, black on black is also a favourite combo of mine


----------



## muchstuff

michellelb1 said:


> Today will be the first time out for my new to me, Mini Pompon! This bag has has the rubber covered studs and the overall feel of the bag is a bit different, but I love the black on black look!
> 
> View attachment 4485075


I believe these were around 2014, the whole bag is rubberized and they came out with several minis, the Pom Pon, Twiggy, classic City and Bowling, envelope clutch, a wallet and a bracelet too I think.


----------



## ksuromax

2005 Pewter Work


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> 2005 Pewter Work


That bag


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> That bag


thank you!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> 2005 Pewter Work



So many treasures hidden away in your closet that I often forget until they appear again......this one is amazing!


----------



## amstevens714

ksuromax said:


> 2005 Pewter Work



That’s a beauty!!


----------



## amstevens714

Used this nugget today, for the two minutes I left my house . Huge thank you to ksuromax for the help on this one. I really love her.


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> So many treasures hidden away in your closet that I often forget until they appear again......this one is amazing!


my preciouuussss....


----------



## ksuromax

amstevens714 said:


> Used this nugget today, for the two minutes I left my house . Huge thank you to ksuromax for the help on this one. I really love her.


glad to be of help!


----------



## amstevens714

ksuromax said:


> my preciouuussss....



Holy S%<# hahahaha. That scared me!


----------



## ksuromax

amstevens714 said:


> Holy S%<# hahahaha. That scared me!


that was .the point!


----------



## Iamminda

jeanstohandbags said:


> So many treasures hidden away in your closet that I often forget until they appear again......this one is amazing!



Agree .  @ksuromax ’s closet must be massive (perhaps multi levels )


----------



## LostInBal

This cutie today


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> my preciouuussss....


----------



## Yuki85

Still in love


----------



## ksuromax

Yuki85 said:


> Still in love


why 'still'? 
she is a beau!!  
what's not to love?


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> This cutie today


oh, this Hami...


----------



## 2cello

Here is my ME.  Always keep the tassel in to reduce risk of premature splitting.


----------



## Yuki85

ksuromax said:


> why 'still'?
> she is a beau!!
> what's not to love?


Actually I just wanna say I still in love with this bag no matter where the trend/style goes  The leather is so yummy yummy


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> my preciouuussss....


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> This cutie today



Very pretty bag  and very cool jeans too my dear!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Yuki85 said:


> Still in love



This one looks so beautiful  .....do you mind if I ask if any of the brass metallic edge hardware has scraped or chipped off from use?


----------



## Yuki85

jeanstohandbags said:


> This one looks so beautiful  .....do you mind if I ask if any of the brass metallic edge hardware has scraped or chipped off from use?



no chipping but scratches on the rings where the strap is attached to. I do not baby it at all and the hardwares hold much more better than the hardwares on by speedys.


----------



## caroperouse

From this WE ! Introducing my mini Papier in a vibrant orange color. I’m so happy the dress and the bag are matching to absolute perfection


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Yuki85 said:


> no chipping but scratches on the rings where the strap is attached to. I do not baby it at all and the hardwares hold much more better than the hardwares on by speedys.



Thanks so much for this   I'm asking because I saw this pre-owned wallet with the brass ME & the ME parts are not in great shape.  So I'm just wondering if the City might have similar issues with wear.  Happy to hear though that you haven't had any issues without having to baby it


----------



## ksuromax

caroperouse said:


> From this WE ! Introducing my mini Papier in a vibrant orange color. I’m so happy the dress and the bag are matching to absolute perfection


you look lovely!! 
such an adorable little piece of


----------



## Yuki85

jeanstohandbags said:


> Thanks so much for this   I'm asking because I saw this pre-owned wallet with the brass ME & the ME parts are not in great shape.  So I'm just wondering if the City might have similar issues with wear.  Happy to hear though that you haven't had any issues without having to baby it
> View attachment 4487559



I just took some pics so that you can see only on the rings there are scratches but that’s it I hope this helps


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Yuki85 said:


> I just took some pics so that you can see only on the rings there are scratches but that’s it I hope this helps



Your bags looks absolutely lovely  many thx for the pics too   The rings on the side always get a bit scratched anyway.  And I think the wallet I posted may have extra wear from & being jumbled around inside a bag, & possibly not babied either


----------



## muchstuff

The medium Bazar is such a great travel bag...I'd love to have this colourway in small as well...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The medium Bazar is such a great travel bag...I'd love to have this colourway in small as well...
> View attachment 4488144


mine is packed and ready, too! 
will post pics later


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> mine is packed and ready, too!
> will post pics later


Where are you off to?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Where are you off to?


will be posting as i go...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> will be posting as i go...


Not even a hint?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Not even a hint?


patience, ma cherie, patience!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> patience, ma cherie, patience!


Hmph


----------



## Gringach

Me and my favorite week-end bag ready to go for some shopping


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar M


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle chain bag and lavande de provance


----------



## ksuromax

lovely evening on the Cote d'Azure


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bazar M



Very Nice-ly done picture .   Have a great time.  Looking forward to more pics .


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> lovely evening on the Cote d'Azure


You lucky duck, wish I was with you. How long are you there?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You lucky duck, wish I was with you. How long are you there?


1 day yesterday, now packing up and hitting the road... 
will be posting the next stop in the evening (morning for you)


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Bazar M



 Nice looks very nice  ....enjoy & can't wait for more pics


----------



## ksuromax

Dans la Promenade Anglais


----------



## ksuromax

are you coming along?


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga and Michelangelo


----------



## ksuromax

a few more shots...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga and Michelangelo


The gal in the background may be looking at Michelangelo's Pieta but the guy is staring at your bag .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The gal in the background may be looking at Michelangelo's Pieta but the guy is staring at your bag .


he was probably staring at the security guy who was already behind my back to tell me off!


----------



## ksuromax

on Ponte Vecchio


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> he was probably staring at the security guy who was already behind my back to tell me off!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> on Ponte Vecchio


Lovely shot, is this your first time in any of these locations? Or have you been before?


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> on Ponte Vecchio



I vote for Bal to use some of your pics in their advertising campaign .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Lovely shot, is this your first time in any of these locations? Or have you been before?


been here, actually last year, just with different bags, so i was posting in different threads  
we didn't have enough time last year, so we returned back to catch up on the details  


Iamminda said:


> I vote for Bal to use some of your pics in their advertising campaign .


thank you, Darlin', you are too kind!


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle has got a lot of use, i must admit i have got used to its shape and layout and she's become very handy! 
view inside and outside, and from the top


----------



## muchstuff

I have a much greater appreciation for totes these days...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I have a much greater appreciation for totes these days...
> 
> View attachment 4493954


love it!!


----------



## muchstuff

FBF for a walk into town today...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> FBF for a walk into town today...
> View attachment 4494525



 I'm using my one of these at the moment for 'light' trips.  After many years I am still in awe of its unique leather & what a tough little thing she is!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> I'm using my one of these at the moment for 'light' trips.  After many years I am still in awe of its unique leather & what a tough little thing she is!


Just bought a third FBF...


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Just bought a third FBF...


Oh! Which one?!?


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Oh! Which one?!?


Pics to follow when she gets here!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Pics to follow when she gets here!


Just one clue please..


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Just one clue please..


You’ll just have to be patient


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Just bought a third FBF...


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> You’ll just have to be patient


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> FBF for a walk into town today...
> View attachment 4494525


stunning beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Just bought a third FBF...


caribou??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> caribou??


I wish...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I wish...


hmmm...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> hmmm...


It's really not as exciting as all that


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> It's really not as exciting as all that


Is it the black one I was watching on ebay? The auction ended a few days ago. Looks like you got a great price.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Is it the black one I was watching on ebay? The auction ended a few days ago. Looks like you got a great price.


No, it's actually either brown or olive and I'm not sure of the season. I'm thinking second season but could be third. (Here you go @aalinne_72 )


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> No, it's actually either brown or olive and I'm not sure of the season. I'm thinking second season but could be third. (Here you go @aalinne_72 )
> View attachment 4495313


It’s 02 Olive 3rd season imo 

This one is 2nd season. Thinner and more bended handles, buttery leather, overall regular color (not marbled). No mirror (originally released without it)
Yours should come with mirror.


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> It’s 02 Olive 3rd season imo
> 
> This one is 2nd season. Thinner and more bended handles, buttery leather, overall regular color (not marbled). No mirror (originally released without it)
> Yours should come with mirror.





aalinne_72 said:


> It’s 02 Olive 3rd season imo
> 
> This one is 2nd season. Thinner and more bended handles, buttery leather, overall regular color (not marbled). No mirror (originally released without it)
> Yours should come with mirror.


According to Corey 2nd season originally came with a mirror as well.

*"2nd Season, Spring/Summer 2002:*

Zippers with stops on the ends. Interior branded with a single-sided leather tag debossed "Balenciaga Paris" with black woven cotton linings and sometimes random pieces of "Pierre Cardin" lining, a 24"-27" long leather strap with chunky brass clips (without a weight distributor), and a tassel attached leather-bound mirror (without a backside pocket). Limited production quickly sold out at select retailers and their Paris boutique."

The pics of my bag don't show a weight distributor, which was added third season, although it could easily have been taken off.


----------



## redsand03

Today I'm showing some love to my (very) well loved 2009 Black Balenciaga City! 

I got it last month, replaced the handle cording and re-dyed it. Looking a little dull, might need some conditioning! Any suggestions for leather conditioners to restore shine?


----------



## ksuromax

redsand03 said:


> Today I'm showing some love to my (very) well loved 2009 Black Balenciaga City!
> 
> I got it last month, replaced the handle cording and re-dyed it. Looking a little dull, might need some conditioning! Any suggestions for leather conditioners to restore shine?


gorgeous beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle has been busy today


----------



## chowlover2

redsand03 said:


> Today I'm showing some love to my (very) well loved 2009 Black Balenciaga City!
> 
> I got it last month, replaced the handle cording and re-dyed it. Looking a little dull, might need some conditioning! Any suggestions for leather conditioners to restore shine?


Leather Honey is great for dark Bag bags.


----------



## muchstuff

redsand03 said:


> Today I'm showing some love to my (very) well loved 2009 Black Balenciaga City!
> 
> I got it last month, replaced the handle cording and re-dyed it. Looking a little dull, might need some conditioning! Any suggestions for leather conditioners to restore shine?


You might want to do a little research on what to use on a dyed bag?


----------



## ksuromax

this bag was standing next to me on the line to Duomo lift


----------



## whateve

redsand03 said:


> Today I'm showing some love to my (very) well loved 2009 Black Balenciaga City!
> 
> I got it last month, replaced the handle cording and re-dyed it. Looking a little dull, might need some conditioning! Any suggestions for leather conditioners to restore shine?


Blackrock leather n rich. What kind of dye did you use?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Blackrock leather n rich. What kind of dye did you use?


@whateve does it make the leather really shiny?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> @whateve does it make the leather really shiny?


No, just gives it a glow.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> No, just gives it a glow.


Thanks.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

City


----------



## redsand03

whateve said:


> Blackrock leather n rich. What kind of dye did you use?


I used the Black Fiebings Dye. Would the Blackrock Leather n Rich work well with this dye?


----------



## whateve

redsand03 said:


> I used the Black Fiebings Dye. Would the Blackrock Leather n Rich work well with this dye?


I think so. Did you use resolene to seal the dye? That will give it some sheen. Someone on another thread was afraid to use Resolene because she didn't want too much shine. Then she figured out how to dilute it and liked the results. Check out the Coach rehab club thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-1458#post-33240281 It's a few pages back.


----------



## redsand03

whateve said:


> I think so. Did you use resolene to seal the dye? That will give it some sheen. Someone on another thread was afraid to use Resolene because she didn't want too much shine. Then she figured out how to dilute it and liked the results. Check out the Coach rehab club thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-1458#post-33240281 It's a few pages back.


Thanks for the info, I will check this out! 
I did use Resolene after the dye job, I might not have used enough though?


----------



## muchstuff

Castagna Velo


----------



## Yuki85

Still using it - just love it!


----------



## Aerdem

Balenciaga Maillon Round Handle M.. she’s waiting patiently on my entryway bench. Ready to head out for the evening!


----------



## ksuromax

Aerdem said:


> Balenciaga Maillon Round Handle M.. she’s waiting patiently on my entryway bench. Ready to head out for the evening!


very elegant bag  
i haven't seen this irl, any chance for a mod shot?


----------



## Aerdem

Thank you, and absolutely.. I was doing an entire outfit homage to Alexander Wang last night. During and post Balenciaga.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

silver Bazar XS


----------



## Aerdem

Pollie-Jean said:


> silver Bazar XS


The bag and the furniture piece are striking!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Aerdem said:


> The bag and the furniture piece are striking!


Thank you , Ardem 
I like your entryway bench  !
Mine is the Bauhaus  ( Mies van der Rohe ) Barcelona Chair


----------



## Aerdem

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you , Ardem
> I like your entryway bench  !
> Mine is the Bauhaus  ( Mies van der Rohe ) Barcelona Chair


And thank you. It’s beautiful.. excellent minds think alike- mine is a Le Corbusier. In love with modernist! I enjoy blending with very contemporary pieces. Both men were such forward thinkers.


----------



## muchstuff

Trusty Hip...


----------



## qtpixtrm

Coffee date with this one on a semi-rainy Sunday night


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bazar S


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle


----------



## muchstuff

Caramel FBF today...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Caramel FBF today...
> 
> View attachment 4501455


i spy with my little eye something... intrecciato in the background!! 
gorgeous caramel, looks like new! handles are not warmed at all!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i spy with my little eye something... intrecciato in the background!!
> gorgeous caramel, looks like new! handles are not warmed at all!


She’s in pretty good shape, needs a little moisturizing yet .


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> Caramel FBF today...
> 
> View attachment 4501455


 soooo gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

at Marc Chagall museum today


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> soooo gorgeous!


Thanks dear!


----------



## alla.miss

I am good to myself in my track sneakers in Helsinki
Sorry for the same shirt it’s the best cold weather savior))


----------



## Yuki85

Enjoying my matcha tea with matcha ice cream and mochi


----------



## IntheOcean

Yuki85 said:


> Enjoying my matcha tea with matcha ice cream and mochi


It's gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

alla.miss said:


> View attachment 4502492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am good to myself in my track sneakers in Helsinki
> Sorry for the same shirt it’s the best cold weather savior))



I love this message “Be Good to Yourself”


----------



## alla.miss

Iamminda said:


> I love this message “Be Good to Yourself”


Me too. Actually it made me take this photo


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> Triangle


In Nice?


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> In Nice?


yup


----------



## ksuromax

Jardin Japonais #Monaco


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bazar S


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bazar S


such a great bag, isn't she? 
Graf pattern, size, capacity, leather - all is just


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> such a great bag, isn't she?
> Graf pattern, size, capacity, leather - all is just


Yes , you're right , ksuro !  I need to wear it more often ...


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , you're right , ksuro !  I need to wear it more often ...


and post the mod shots!!


----------



## muchstuff

After the multiple Cities I've bought and sold I finally have a keeper .


----------



## ksuromax

mini Bazar clutch in Bodrum Marina


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> After the multiple Cities I've bought and sold I finally have a keeper .
> 
> View attachment 4506297


Butter is butter lady


----------



## muchstuff

Old school Bal plus BV...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4508076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school Bal plus BV...



Beautiful trio, muchstuff .  Have a good time.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful trio, muchstuff .  Have a good time.


Thanks, just doing a whole lot of nothing...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, just doing a whole lot of nothing...



Ah, that’s the best kind of getaway .  Enjoy.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4508076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school Bal plus BV...


oh, that blue...


----------



## ksuromax

my smallest Bal


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> oh, that blue...


Marine, can’t remember if it’s 07 or 08.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Marine, can’t remember if it’s 07 or 08.


07 methinks


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> 07 methinks


No pocket on mirror, I just checked, so 08.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> No pocket on mirror, I just checked, so 08.


ah, ok
and most probably AW then


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> ah, ok
> and most probably AW then


Yup!


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle


----------



## lilapot

ksuromax said:


> Triangle



Great pic! Enjoy your vacay 

Been thinking about getting a triangle. Is this XS? How do you find the size? Any good? xx


----------



## ksuromax

lilapot said:


> Great pic! Enjoy your vacay
> 
> Been thinking about getting a triangle. Is this XS? How do you find the size? Any good? xx


thank you! 
to be honest i don't know which size this is, it's not a standard Triangle, it's a handleless chained version. 
i have a standard S (vivid pink) and it's quite roomy, i even managed to wear it to work a few times, that one fits a .good amount of stuff


----------



## lilapot

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> to be honest i don't know which size this is, it's not a standard Triangle, it's a handleless chained version.
> i have a standard S (vivid pink) and it's quite roomy, i even managed to wear it to work a few times, that one fits a .good amount of stuff


Yes, I saw your pink S and that was gorg as well! Thank you for the reply. I have to decide fast before the sale is over


----------



## designerdiva87

Trusty Balenciaga Day
Can’t remember the year or the name of the color  but it’s my favorite work bag. 

I impulse purchased an LV Neverfull but I hated the small straps and the lack of zipper, returned it and went back to the Day!


----------



## ksuromax

designerdiva87 said:


> Trusty Balenciaga Day
> Can’t remember the year or the name of the color  but it’s my favorite work bag.
> 
> I impulse purchased an LV Neverfull but I hated the small straps and the lack of zipper, returned it and went back to the Day!


she's a beau!!!


----------



## ksuromax

one can get bored when the red traffic light is too long


----------



## muchstuff

08 marine Day...


----------



## Confection10

06 Truffle City


----------



## ksuromax

Holy Cow


----------



## Iamminda

This one came out this afternoon.  Have a good weekend my Bal friends


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This one came out this afternoon.  Have a good weekend my Bal friends


Sigh...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Sigh...



Thanks muchstuff .  I don’t see myself ever parting with this one (and I am kinda “ruthless” when it comes to downsizing, lol).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks muchstuff .  I don’t see myself ever parting with this one (and I am kinda “ruthless” when it comes to downsizing, lol).


I had my eye on a metal plate City just the other day but someone snapped it up...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I had my eye on a metal plate City just the other day but someone snapped it up...



Better luck next time


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This one came out this afternoon.  Have a good weekend my Bal friends


Beau!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Beau!!



Thanks K


----------



## ksuromax

still her


----------



## chowlover2

ksuromax said:


> still her





ksuromax said:


> still her


I have her sister! I love her so much.


----------



## ksuromax

chowlover2 said:


> View attachment 4520225
> 
> 
> I have her sister! I love her so much.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Love it!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Gorgeous!!


----------



## muchstuff

On the road to wine country with my olive FBF...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4524077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the road to wine country with my olive FBF...


Gorgeous bag, gorgeous view! O Canada! O Canada! (Please don't tell me this is the US  )


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gorgeous bag, gorgeous view! O Canada! O Canada! (Please don't tell me this is the US  )


Hope-Princeton Highway in beautiful British Columbia .


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Hope-Princeton Highway in beautiful British Columbia .


I've never been to Canada but I have a feeling I'd love it. Same kind of beautiful nature as Northern Europe just that everything is bigger. Bigger trees, bigger moose  And the handsomest hockey players known to any series played anywhere. But of course I don't look at hockey players from anywhere now that I'm married. Just reminiscing


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've never been to Canada but I have a feeling I'd love it. Same kind of beautiful nature as Northern Europe just that everything is bigger. Bigger trees, bigger moose  And the handsomest hockey players known to any series played anywhere. But of course I don't look at hockey players from anywhere now that I'm married. Just reminiscing


Bigger prairie too, miles and miles of flat. Unbelievably beautiful coastal scenes. It’s a pretty country with lots of diversity. And, as mentioned, hockey players


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've never been to Canada but I have a feeling I'd love it. Same kind of beautiful nature as Northern Europe just that everything is bigger. Bigger trees, bigger moose  And the handsomest hockey players known to any series played anywhere. But of course I don't look at hockey players from anywhere now that I'm married. Just reminiscing


are you married to a hockey player by any chance??


----------



## ksuromax

3 years i'm proudly owning this beauty, still love her the same!  
Bracelet is Bal, too


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> are you married to a hockey player by any chance??


 No, but when I was in my teens I guess I sometimes wished I would be one day. Russian, Canadian or Swedish wouldn't matter, just as long as he looked good on the ice


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> No, but when I was in my teens I guess I sometimes wished I would be one day. Russian, Canadian or Swedish wouldn't matter, just as long as he looked good on the ice


... and had all teeth in place!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> 3 years i'm proudly owning this beauty, still love her the same!
> Bracelet is Bal, too


And still as gorgeous  Love your pink, red and purple combo.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> And still as gorgeous  Love your pink, red and purple combo.


thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> 3 years i'm proudly owning this beauty, still love her the same!
> Bracelet is Bal, too



I can’t believe you have had this beauty for 3 years — because I remember very well when you got this.  Time flies!!!  This gorgeous bag is still as gorgeous as ever — glad you are still enjoying her


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I can’t believe you have had this beauty for 3 years — because I remember very well when you got this.  Time flies!!!  This gorgeous bag is still as gorgeous as ever — glad you are still enjoying her


i know, right?


----------



## Confection10

New to me Violet Prune City and I’m in love


----------



## ksuromax

Confection10 said:


> New to me Violet Prune City and I’m in love


 that Prune....


----------



## ksuromax

Work in Pewter, 2005


----------



## floodette

small city in black out, first geberation leather (darkish HW).

So beautiful and puddly now.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter, 2005


Look how pretty...


----------



## ksuromax

when i'm in Italy, i see many bags LOVED to (almost) death, i.e. rubbed, scratched, faded, etc, but still being USED, and still going strong, and still looking chic. 
i think this adds some charm to the bag, adds character, and shows how her Owner loves the bag and doesn't baby it, but takes the most out of it, and i really like it! 
this bag was pre-loved when i got it, but i so love her rubbed corners, faded handles, she has her own personality, and i sometimes look at her and feel sorry she cannot tell me what life she had had before me met... 
for me she is a true presentation of "plenty of life left" and a mid age woman, when the best years of youth and freshness are over, but now she looks gorgeous and mature


----------



## Confection10

ksuromax said:


> when i'm in Italy, i see many bags LOVED to (almost) death, i.e. rubbed, scratched, faded, etc, but still being USED, and still going strong, and still looking chic.
> i think this adds some charm to the bag, adds character, and shows how her Owner loves the bag and doesn't baby it, but takes the most out of it, and i really like it!
> this bag was pre-loved when i got it, but i so love her rubbed corners, faded handles, she has her own personality, and i sometimes look at her and feel sorry she cannot tell me what life she had had before me met...
> for me she is a true presentation of "plenty of life left" and a mid age woman, when the best years of youth and freshness are over, but now she looks gorgeous and mature




How beautifully described


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> when i'm in Italy, i see many bags LOVED to (almost) death, i.e. rubbed, scratched, faded, etc, but still being USED, and still going strong, and still looking chic.
> i think this adds some charm to the bag, adds character, and shows how her Owner loves the bag and doesn't baby it, but takes the most out of it, and i really like it!
> this bag was pre-loved when i got it, but i so love her rubbed corners, faded handles, she has her own personality, and i sometimes look at her and feel sorry she cannot tell me what life she had had before me met...
> for me she is a true presentation of "plenty of life left" and a mid age woman, when the best years of youth and freshness are over, but now she looks gorgeous and mature


She looks very well preserved to me!


----------



## ksuromax

Confection10 said:


> How beautifully described





muchstuff said:


> She looks very well preserved to me!


i often tell my DD - a bit of respect to someone who's OLDER THAN YOU!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> when i'm in Italy, i see many bags LOVED to (almost) death, i.e. rubbed, scratched, faded, etc, but still being USED, and still going strong, and still looking chic.
> i think this adds some charm to the bag, adds character, and shows how her Owner loves the bag and doesn't baby it, but takes the most out of it, and i really like it!
> this bag was pre-loved when i got it, but i so love her rubbed corners, faded handles, she has her own personality, and i sometimes look at her and feel sorry she cannot tell me what life she had had before me met...
> for me she is a true presentation of "plenty of life left" and a mid age woman, when the best years of youth and freshness are over, but now she looks gorgeous and mature



I love this description of your beautiful bag!!!  Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Flat brass First and a little country music in the Fort...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4530618
> 
> 
> Flat brass First and a little country music in the Fort...


that strap changes the whole game!  
my DD has the same purple colour on her lower third of the hair


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this description of your beautiful bag!!!  Thanks


thank you, my dear!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> that strap changes the whole game!
> my DD has the same purple colour on her lower third of the hair


The strap does make it a keeper!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4530618
> 
> 
> Flat brass First and a little country music in the Fort...


You and your bag look great


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> You and your bag look great


----------



## ksuromax

Day, Sapin 2006


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Day, Sapin 2006


Beauty, you don’t see this one much.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Beauty, you don’t see this one much.


thanks!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4530618
> 
> 
> Flat brass First and a little country music in the Fort...



 This bag,  your hair,  your style


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> Day, Sapin 2006



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> This bag,  your hair,  your style


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4530618
> 
> 
> Flat brass First and a little country music in the Fort...



love love love the look and the hair!! No wonder we are friends....


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> love love love the look and the hair!! No wonder we are friends....


----------



## ksuromax

Day in Sapin 
pure pleasure to touch this leather!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Day in Sapin
> pure pleasure to touch this leather!


Wow lady.. excellent shot!
You captured Sapin in all its splendor!!


----------



## ksuromax

City in Coq'11


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4524077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the road to wine country with my olive FBF...


When did you acquire THIS one?!


----------



## Kimbashop

I have been bag-fasting and trying to stay away from tPF. Just took a deep dive into Bal land for the first time in a while, and find another 20 bags I would like to own just in this thread alone. *sigh*


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> Day in Sapin
> pure pleasure to touch this leather!


  Stunning. I haven't seen a good photo of Sapin before.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> When did you acquire THIS one?!


Month or so ago? I lose track of time really easily...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Month or so ago? I lose track of time really easily...


You are gaining an impressive collection of oldies.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> You are gaining an impressive collection of oldies.


At one point I used to have some very nice oldies (eggplant, true red) and still have a few but I've never had a huge collection like some people. Most of my older bags are around the 2005 mark, as anything before that was pretty much City and First bags.


----------



## muchstuff

05 grey City ...


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> City in Coq'11



I love love your red city... Wow!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> I love love your red city... Wow!!!


thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> 05 grey City ...
> View attachment 4533907


Can never go wrong with grey, I think. It's lovely!


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Can never go wrong with grey, I think. It's lovely!


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

this!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> this!



Great pic, you've styled this beauty to perfection!


----------



## ksuromax

Mogano Day


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Mogano Day


One of my faves.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> One of my faves.


Mine too. So much love for mogano.


----------



## BBBagHag

Looks edible!



ksuromax said:


> Mogano Day


----------



## muchstuff

So excited to see one of my favourites...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4543213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to see one of my favourites...



Have a great time .  I have never seen it before but have always been interested in it (missed out on the tv version, lol)


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Have a great time .  I have never seen it before but have always been interested in it (missed out on the tv version, lol)


Opening night, standing ovation from the entire house. 

 If you're referring to the TV version done a year or so ago it wasn't worth watching, unfortunately the actor who played Roger broke his foot somehow during the dress rehearsal so they decided to go with showing the dress rehearsal for the majority of the performance and just the end of the full performance with "Roger" in a cast. They should have showed the entire performance with him in a cast as none of the performers were singing full out during the dress rehearsal in order to save their voice for the performance.

You can get a DVD of the last performance of the Broadway run, VERY much worth watching. You can also get a DVD of the movie version, also excellent, one of the best adaptations I've seen for something from Broadway to screen. (You can tell I'm a bit of a Rent fan).

I don't know how they do it, but the same main characters are singing every show in the Canadian tour. That's 8 shows in six days here in Vancouver, twice on Saturday and Sunday. The roles are so demanding vocally.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Opening night, standing ovation from the entire house.
> 
> If you're referring to the TV version done a year or so ago it wasn't worth watching, unfortunately the actor who played Roger broke his foot somehow during the dress rehearsal so they decided to go with showing the dress rehearsal for the majority of the performance and just the end of the full performance with "Roger" in a cast. They should have showed the entire performance with him in a cast as none of the performers were singing full out during the dress rehearsal in order to save their voice for the performance.
> 
> You can get a DVD of the last performance of the Broadway run, VERY much worth watching. You can also get a DVD of the movie version, also excellent, one of the best adaptations I've seen for something from Broadway to screen. (You can tell I'm a bit of a Rent fan).
> 
> I don't know how they do it, but the same main characters are singing every show in the Canadian tour. That's 8 shows in six days here in Vancouver, twice on Saturday and Sunday. The roles are so demanding vocally.



How wonderful it is that you got to see this. I love the music and plot. It was such a particular moment in social history when this show came out -- so timely. And timeless.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Opening night, standing ovation from the entire house.
> 
> If you're referring to the TV version done a year or so ago it wasn't worth watching, unfortunately the actor who played Roger broke his foot somehow during the dress rehearsal so they decided to go with showing the dress rehearsal for the majority of the performance and just the end of the full performance with "Roger" in a cast. They should have showed the entire performance with him in a cast as none of the performers were singing full out during the dress rehearsal in order to save their voice for the performance.
> 
> You can get a DVD of the last performance of the Broadway run, VERY much worth watching. You can also get a DVD of the movie version, also excellent, one of the best adaptations I've seen for something from Broadway to screen. (You can tell I'm a bit of a Rent fan).
> 
> I don't know how they do it, but the same main characters are singing every show in the Canadian tour. That's 8 shows in six days here in Vancouver, twice on Saturday and Sunday. The roles are so demanding vocally.



Glad to hear you had a good time.  I am interested in the version with Taye Diggs () so I will look for that version (movie version I think) when I get a chance.   Thanks for this good info .


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Glad to hear you had a good time.  I am interested in the version with Taye Diggs () so I will look for that version (movie version I think) when I get a chance.   Thanks for this good info .


Look for the Broadway version for Taye Diggs.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> How wonderful it is that you got to see this. I love the music and plot. It was such a particular moment in social history when this show came out -- so timely. And timeless.


Absolutely.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Look for the Broadway version for Taye Diggs.



Thanks MS


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks MS


 EDIT: I lied. He was the originating "Benny" on Broadway but wasn't in the DVD of the last Broadway production. He was, in fact, in the movie version, you're right.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> EDIT: I lied. He was the originating "Benny" on Broadway but wasn't in the DVD of the last Broadway production. He was, in fact, in the movie version, you're right.


Appreciate the clarification


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle S today


----------



## ksuromax

in addition to my Triangle these 2 are coming along on our family weekend getaway


----------



## white houses

Beautiful color ^^^^


I am traveling today and while I love how much these hold, I’m kicking myself for not bringing a bag with a long strap!


----------



## vuhuong88

white houses said:


> Beautiful color ^^^^
> 
> 
> I am traveling today and while I love how much these hold, I’m kicking myself for not bringing a bag with a long strap!


It is quite right for you


----------



## LostInBal

Good morning/night ladies, happy Sunday! 
Beautiful sunny day here so wearing my multicolor woven GSH Brief!
Specially dedicated to my multicolor woven twin @jeanstohandbags


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Good morning/night ladies, happy Sunday!
> Beautiful sunny day here so wearing my multicolor woven GSH Brief!
> Specially dedicated to my multicolor woven twin @jeanstohandbags


cool boots!!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> cool boots!!


Yup they are 
Yiiiiiihaaaa!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

Hello everyone! It is three weeks tomorrow since my brother had his heart surgery. Saying it was difficult is a mild understatement but he is fortunate to be recovering. He is finally home and I have stayed to help with his recovery but I am looking forward to going home. It will take months to recover and hopefully in that time all will be well. Many thanks for your good wishes!


----------



## muchstuff

Izzy48 said:


> Hello everyone! It is three weeks tomorrow since my brother had his heart surgery. Saying it was difficult is a mild understatement but he is fortunate to be recovering. He is finally home and I have stayed to help with his recovery but I am looking forward to going home. It will take months to recover and hopefully in that time all will be well. Many thanks for your good wishes!


Glad to hear things are on the right track for your brother!


----------



## Izzy48

muchstuff said:


> Glad to hear things are on the right track for your brother!


Thank you for your nice comment. However, somehow I put this in the wrong place. K apologize! Apparently spending over two weeks in an ICU does that to you even though my chosen profession kept me in one for many years!


----------



## muchstuff

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you for your nice comment. However, somehow I put this in the wrong place. K apologize! Apparently spending over two weeks in an ICU does that to you even though my chosen profession kept me in one for many years!


We're all just one big family here...hope you can get some rest yourself!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Good morning/night ladies, happy Sunday!
> Beautiful sunny day here so wearing my multicolor woven GSH Brief!
> Specially dedicated to my multicolor woven twin @jeanstohandbags



You are too sweet my dear You look amazing with this totally beautiful bag.  And I agree those boots are TDF!


----------



## ksuromax

Izzy48 said:


> Thank you for your nice comment. However, somehow I put this in the wrong place. K apologize! Apparently spending over two weeks in an ICU does that to you even though my chosen profession kept me in one for many years!


Sending best wishes for speedy recovery and hope you'll have some deserved rest, too!


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Triangle



Dear K, you have a stellar collection of beautiful shoes as well as beautiful bags .   Always looking so lovely


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Dear K, you have a stellar collection of beautiful shoes as well as beautiful bags .   Always looking so lovely


thank you, my dear!


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle


----------



## fayden

Miss carrying this one!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Miss carrying this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571289



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## fayden

Today 03 Red.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Today 03 Red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572928


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Miss carrying this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571289





fayden said:


> Today 03 Red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572928


aahhh!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Today 03 Red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572928



Insane!!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

The calfskin leather on the Riva line of bags is just incredible, but it's also the small details like the round silver studs, the slim strap, the thick tassels & the brogue-type designs along the edges which makes these bags even more amazing!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> The calfskin leather on the Riva line of bags is just incredible, but it's also the small details like the round silver studs, the slim strap, the thick tassels & the brogue-type designs along the edges which makes these bags even more amazing!
> View attachment 4574167


Freaking stunning!!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> The calfskin leather on the Riva line of bags is just incredible, but it's also the small details like the round silver studs, the slim strap, the thick tassels & the brogue-type designs along the edges which makes these bags even more amazing!
> View attachment 4574167


Just beautiful


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jeanstohandbags said:


> The calfskin leather on the Riva line of bags is just incredible, but it's also the small details like the round silver studs, the slim strap, the thick tassels & the brogue-type designs along the edges which makes these bags even more amazing!
> View attachment 4574167


----------



## ksuromax

Vermillion WE


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Vermillion WE


What a colour!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> What a colour!


----------



## IntheOcean

fayden said:


> Miss carrying this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571289





fayden said:


> Today 03 Red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572928



So lovely, and those charms look great with the Bals.


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> Vermillion WE


I can't take my eyes off of it, such a beautiful bright color!


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> I can't take my eyes off of it, such a beautiful bright color!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

finally my glitter Triangle clutch is out for a spin, and what an outing!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> finally my glitter Triangle clutch is out for a spin, and what an outing!!


Enjoy, you’ll love it!


----------



## jaskg144

Papier tote today


----------



## Ruxby

Using Touch bag for the first time


----------



## Pinkie*

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 4577418
> 
> Using Touch bag for the first time


Love your style


----------



## Ruxby

Thank You!


----------



## ksuromax

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 4577418
> 
> Using Touch bag for the first time


it looks good on you proportionally (was too big on me) 
how do you like the opening/flap? 
it seemed odd to me to have that fold in the middle, but how does it actually work out in use??


----------



## Ruxby

Thank You! I really like the quilted leather look of the bag, it’s primarily the reason why I got it and also so I can style it with my big fluffy faux fur leopard coat  Reminds me of  Chanel bags without the chains which makes noises.
It was hard to fully open the bag at first when it was new but now the leather is softening at the fold so I can easily bend it. Overall, I like the bag it’s very spacious and easy to carry.


----------



## ksuromax

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 4579000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You! I really like the quilted leather look of the bag, it’s primarily the reason why I got it and also so I can style it with my big fluffy faux fur leopard coat  Reminds me of  Chanel bags without the chains which makes noises.
> It was hard to fully open the bag at first when it was new but now the leather is softening at the fold so I can easily bend it. Overall, I like the bag it’s very spacious and easy to carry.


good to hear it, as it was exactly what i felt in the store - stiff and too uncomfy to open with that big flap and the fold on the top. 
glad it's worked out well for you, enjoy!


----------



## Confection10

BL Part Time. It really is beautiful


----------



## ksuromax

Confection10 said:


> BL Part Time. It really is beautiful


just gorgeous!!


----------



## sdkitty

First outing for my new to me city


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> First outing for my new to me city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582986


A classic!


----------



## ksuromax

sdkitty said:


> First outing for my new to me city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582986


----------



## inxshopper

My anthracite GSH work! (Don't mind the crazy mirror


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Triangle



Fantastic shot, Ms. Triangle is a perfect fit for that building in the background!  
(What is the name of that building btw, I do recognise it as being a famous part of the Dubai landscape.....have you been up there, it would be quite a view!)


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Fantastic shot, Ms. Triangle is a perfect fit for that building in the background!
> (What is the name of that building btw, I do recognise it as being a famous part of the Dubai landscape.....have you been up there, it would be quite a view!)


it's Burj Al Arab, 7* hotel, i've been in once for a fancy dinner night, but not stayed in the hotel, so, no idea about the view. But inside it's very beautiful, and posh, of course!


----------



## alla.miss

Was wearing BO city and trackies today
One thing amazed me today is that I ran into a doc in my hospital wearing a work bag, an old one with G21 studs, and I - my BO (don’t know if she noticed)  not that docs have high salaries here, but she was definitely a stylish lady  it’s first time for me to see a Bal in the wild here!!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> View attachment 4584864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was wearing BO city and trackies today
> One thing amazed me today is that I ran into a doc in my hospital wearing a work bag, an old one with G21 studs, and I - my BO (don’t know if she noticed)  not that docs have high salaries here, but she was definitely a stylish lady  it’s first time for me to see a Bal in the wild here!!


cool look!


----------



## Confection10

Old, but new to me; City ggh


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle 
did my first xmas shopping today!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Triangle
> did my first xmas shopping today!



Beautiful holiday settings.  It’s always fun to see how you stage/place your beautiful bags — you take such fantastic pics K


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful holiday settings.  It’s always fun to see how you stage/place your beautiful bags — you take such fantastic pics K


thank you, my dear! all credit for the settings goes to Harvey Nichols Dubai


----------



## ksuromax

quick errands with Graf clutch


----------



## inkfade

ksuromax said:


> quick errands with Graf clutch



How do you like the size and ease of this clutch? I am eyeing a clutch the same size as this one but have never had one before. I'm worried about practicality and size.


----------



## ksuromax

inkfade said:


> How do you like the size and ease of this clutch? I am eyeing a clutch the same size as this one but have never had one before. I'm worried about practicality and size.


i have 3 of them, same size, one of my most fave small/hand held bags.
It fits a ton; i.e. a long continental wallet, my huge Blackberry Key1, car key with a big plush charm, a cloth shopping bag, a lippie, tissues, sunnies... but looks equally nice when almost empty, very easy for under-arm carry, or by the corner (like i hold it in the snap)


----------



## ksuromax

after i have posted my previous response i realised that i lied  
i have 6 of them  
#1 is Bazar 
#2 is Bazar with fringe 
#3 is Grafitti 
#4 is Blackout 
#5 is Goatskin (men's) 
#6 is ... yes, a double of my #1 Bazar!  
i know, i am a nutter, but i use other 3 as stay-in-bag pouches and 'just-in-case-a-stand-by' clutch during travels and weekend getaways


----------



## whateve

I've been carrying this for the past week. Probably my favorite Bal color currently. Velo in bleu lavande.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this for the past week. Probably my favorite Bal color currently. Velo in bleu lavande.


such a beauty!!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> such a beauty!!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Air hobo, S


----------



## weezer

Out for coffee with my City ❤️
I use her almost daily.


----------



## jpark2

Balenciaga Work bag. This was a fun rehab project for me a few years ago. It was originally a cornflower blue color.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Riding shotgun ! 
Mini city in grey with gold metallic edges .


----------



## Confection10

Framboise PT. Perfect for winter


----------



## Dmurphy1

Balenciaga Town today !!


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Balenciaga Town today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598993



I love the Town bags — yours is gorgeous, such a rich deep black.


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle clutch


----------



## iuvcoach

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this for the past week. Probably my favorite Bal color currently. Velo in bleu lavande.


Love!!


----------



## ksuromax

i am not wearing any today, but since we have no any special thread for Bals sighted in the wild i'll post it here anyway: oldie First, most probably Caramel, with a longer strap and puwter hw, spotted on a Lady in the crowd at Dubai 7's today


----------



## ksuromax

*pewter
Obviously


----------



## muchstuff

Finally pulled out one of my Day bags, my 05 black...that leather though


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Finally pulled out one of my Day bags, my 05 black...that leather though
> 
> View attachment 4609465


stellar bag, and that leather...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> stellar bag, and that leather...


I really do need to use them more often.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Finally pulled out one of my Day bags, my 05 black...that leather though
> 
> View attachment 4609465


dreamy


----------



## fayden

Pewter first. One of my favorites for the holidays!


----------



## diva7633

fayden said:


> Pewter first. One of my favorites for the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610529



This is beautiful. Do you carry it often? How has it worn? I love a good metallic bag


----------



## fayden

diva7633 said:


> This is beautiful. Do you carry it often? How has it worn? I love a good metallic bag



This is actually my second one. The first one I carried it a lot and it did show wear, the metallic would rub off on the buckles and handles mainly. This is my second one! Also pre owned but in amazing shape. I will probably not carry this one as often as I did my first. I want it to last a much longer time.


----------



## JenJBS

fayden said:


> Pewter first. One of my favorites for the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610529



Gorgeous! A showstopper!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Pewter first. One of my favorites for the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610529


amazing bag, i, too, love my pewter Work for hols, such a festive finish, isn't it?


----------



## fayden

ksuromax said:


> amazing bag, i, too, love my pewter Work for hols, such a festive finish, isn't it?



love your pewter work! It is the best for the holiday season!


----------



## Pinkie*

fayden said:


> Pewter first. One of my favorites for the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610529


beautiful


----------



## Pollie-Jean

one of my favorite bags for winter


----------



## ksuromax

Graffiti clutch


----------



## Confection10

New to me Rubisse PT


----------



## ksuromax

My new backpack


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> My new backpack


Looks great, is it comfy to wear?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Looks great, is it comfy to wear?


----------



## ksuromax

VERY!! almost weightless, straps are round and very soft, easy to slip off, they are not adjustable, but for me it's perfect length/drop.
i can reach the side pocket with one hand and zip/unzip it to get the mobile, or tissues in and out on the go


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> My new backpack



How cool is this bag!!!!  Mod shots are fab!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> My new backpack



This looks really good on you K


----------



## ksuromax

my 'partner in crime' today  
semi-smart outing to #DubaiOpera


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## muchstuff

Would you believe I've had this for a year and this is the first time I've carried her? #savingitforspecial


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Would you believe I've had this for a year and this is the first time I've carried her? #savingitforspecial
> View attachment 4636431



That leather looks absolutely divine!  And that pillow...


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> That leather looks absolutely divine!  And that pillow...


The leathers calfskin and is lovely to touch, and yes, the pillow...


----------



## BBBagHag

That’s so funny? I broke out my small silver Bazar today as well! Great minds I guess. What’s that peeking out from behind? I spy something moto...



muchstuff said:


> Would you believe I've had this for a year and this is the first time I've carried her? #savingitforspecial
> View attachment 4636431


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> That’s so funny? I broke out my small silver Bazar today as well! Great minds I guess. What’s that peeking out from behind? I spy something moto...


Le Dix FBF


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Would you believe I've had this for a year and this is the first time I've carried her? #savingitforspecial
> View attachment 4636431



That pillow is gold!! 
And yes I also couldn't help but notice the magical flat brass first peeping her head out from behind. 
What a gorgeous Bazar, I do love it in the calfskin


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> That pillow is gold!!
> And yes I also couldn't help but notice the magical flat brass first peeping her head out from behind.
> What a gorgeous Bazar, I do love it in the calfskin


She's had a little DIY and is looking pretty sharp...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> She's had a little DIY and is looking pretty sharp...
> 
> View attachment 4636636



Wow, what an amazing job you have done!!!  It's like you have brought her back to life!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, what an amazing job you have done!!!  It's like you have brought her back to life!


Just a little Vernis edge paint. Still have to seal it and glue a couple bits but she looks good!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> She's had a little DIY and is looking pretty sharp...
> 
> View attachment 4636636


----------



## Pinkie*

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Love it


----------



## ksuromax

my backpack again


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my backpack again


I really like this


----------



## Gabs007

muchstuff said:


> She's had a little DIY and is looking pretty sharp...
> 
> View attachment 4636636



That's the City, isn't it? I had it in midnight blue satin, I think in black leather it would have worked better for me, one of my "it might work" mistakes and a SA who was very persuasive


----------



## muchstuff

Gabs007 said:


> That's the City, isn't it? I had it in midnight blue satin, I think in black leather it would have worked better for me, one of my "it might work" mistakes and a SA who was very persuasive


No this is a First, the Le Dix label. It’s from the very first season they were made and very collectable.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I really like this


it's so comfy to wear! fits a ton, weighs nothing, wears nicely


----------



## sdkitty

my one and only.....having trouble switching out of it


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Just a little Vernis edge paint. Still have to seal it and glue a couple bits but she looks good!



I've only tried Edge Kote (which I have been happy with)......so just wondering how Vernis Edge Paint compares to that product....just asking because it looks to have done such an amazing job


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> I've only tried Edge Kote (which I have been happy with)......so just wondering how Vernis Edge Paint compares to that product....just asking because it looks to have done such an amazing job


I don’t have the edge kote, I would imagine it’s thicker? This is truly more a paint, I seal it with Zeli afterwards. I’m guessing the edge kote doesn't need sealant. The paint is great for touch ups, like where the edges looked raw on the FBF. I’m thinking that edge kote would be too obvious in these areas although it would be better for the top edge where you want it sealed. But I could be wrong, maybe it would be better everywhere. Have to give it a try. The paint’s good where you have wear on corners as well.


----------



## sagranch

muchstuff said:


> She's had a little DIY and is looking pretty sharp...
> 
> View attachment 4636636


so pretty!  what year is this flat brass?


----------



## muchstuff

sagranch said:


> so pretty!  what year is this flat brass?


2001. First season they were made, it’s a Le Dix gold tag.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> 2001. First season they were made, it’s a Le Dix gold tag.



It's a great bag! 

And with the work you've done it definitely doesn't look 19 years old.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> It's a great bag!
> 
> And with the work you've done it definitely doesn't look 19 years old.


I really didn’t do much, she came to me in great shape. Just a little cosmetic work.


----------



## ksuromax

City


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I don’t have the edge kote, I would imagine it’s thicker? This is truly more a paint, I seal it with Zeli afterwards. I’m guessing the edge kote doesn't need sealant. The paint is great for touch ups, like where the edges looked raw on the FBF. I’m thinking that edge kote would be too obvious in these areas although it would be better for the top edge where you want it sealed. But I could be wrong, maybe it would be better everywhere. Have to give it a try. The paint’s good where you have wear on corners as well.


Edge kote is very thin. You have to put multiple coats on to get it covered. I find it very hard to work with. It is almost impossible to get it even.


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> City



Gorgeous bag. What kind of metal is that hardware? It looks like the Chanel rainbow hardware.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bag. What kind of metal is that hardware? It looks like the Chanel rainbow hardware.


it's iridescent, same finish as Chanel


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> it's iridescent, same finish as Chanel



 Iridescent is so stunning!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Iridescent is so stunning!


thank you! 
it was my first BRAND NEW Balenciaga, pressie from my DH for our wedding anny


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> it was my first BRAND NEW Balenciaga, pressie from my DH for our wedding anny



Awwww!  Sweet!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Edge kote is very thin. You have to put multiple coats on to get it covered. I find it very hard to work with. It is almost impossible to get it even.


Do you use a brush? I was told there's a little paddle you can use which apparently makes the process easier?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Do you use a brush? I was told there's a little paddle you can use which apparently makes the process easier?


Yeah, there is a paddle but I never tried it. I haven't used edge kote in a very long time. If I need any, I'll use a different brand.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Yeah, there is a paddle but I never tried it. I haven't used edge kote in a very long time. If I need any, I'll use a different brand.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> City



Love this beauty — the iridescent hardware draws me in every time


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> City



This one never disappoints!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love this beauty — the iridescent hardware draws me in every time





jeanstohandbags said:


> This one never disappoints!


Thank you, Lovelies!!


----------



## Confection10

New to me White Light Velo with RGGH. I really like Velo although I’m the Part Time girl at my heart


----------



## whateve

Confection10 said:


> New to me White Light Velo with RGGH. I really like Velo although I’m the Part Time girl at my heart


I love Velo! It was a surprise to me how much I like it. It's so easy to carry.


----------



## Confection10

whateve said:


> I love Velo! It was a surprise to me how much I like it. It's so easy to carry.



Me too. It is so cute


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Vancang

I am wearing my mini city in Grey


----------



## Confection10

Framboise PT.


----------



## ksuromax

Holy Cow


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle glitter clutch for a night out


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Triangle glitter clutch for a night out



How fun and festive!  You look great (may I add, always love to see your beautiful hair ).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> How fun and festive!  You look great (may I add, always love to see your beautiful hair ).


thank you, my dear!


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> thank you, my dear!


You do have beautiful hair! And exquisite taste!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> You do have beautiful hair! And exquisite taste!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> How fun and festive!  You look great (may I add, always love to see your beautiful hair ).





muggles said:


> You do have beautiful hair! And exquisite taste!



+1


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> Triangle glitter clutch for a night out


I love this pic of you!


----------



## ksuromax

thank you, Ladies!


----------



## ksuromax

Holy Cow


----------



## taho

First time taking out my new to me Balenciaga Agneau Town in Tangerine.


----------



## muchstuff

taho said:


> First time taking out my new to me Balenciaga Agneau Town in Tangerine.
> View attachment 4654988
> View attachment 4654989


Great colour on you!


----------



## Iamminda

taho said:


> First time taking out my new to me Balenciaga Agneau Town in Tangerine.
> View attachment 4654988
> View attachment 4654989



This looks very pretty — I love the Town size.


----------



## ksuromax

taho said:


> First time taking out my new to me Balenciaga Agneau Town in Tangerine.
> View attachment 4654988
> View attachment 4654989


what a great shot of Vit C!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow



Looking at this pic, I can see that if Darth Vader did wear a bag,  then it would be this one 
Have to say I have a funny image in my mind of you creeping up to place your bag for this pic


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Looking at this pic, I can see that if Darth Vader did wear a bag,  then it would be this one
> Have to say I have a funny image in my mind of you creeping up to place your bag for this pic


if the figurine had the hands (at least open and not covered up) i'd have managed to 'hang it on' for a snap


----------



## ksuromax

still her...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> still her...



I am really liking that pretty pop of fuschia pink


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I am really liking that pretty pop of fuschia pink


thank you!


----------



## RT1

Iamminda said:


> I am really liking that pretty pop of fuschia pink


You always take amazing pictures of your beautiful outfits and bags!


----------



## shayna07

My 07 black city! This leather is nothing but mushy goodness!


----------



## Iamminda

RTone said:


> You always take amazing pictures of your beautiful outfits and bags!



I agree that @ksuromax always looks amazing in her pictures


----------



## IntheOcean

shayna07 said:


> My 07 black city! This leather is nothing but mushy goodness!


Black AND mushy, can it get any better than this?  Stunning bag!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> You always take amazing pictures of your beautiful outfits and bags!





Iamminda said:


> I agree that @ksuromax always looks amazing in her pictures


thank you, Lovelies!


----------



## ksuromax

shayna07 said:


> My 07 black city! This leather is nothing but mushy goodness!


just


----------



## Iamminda

I still  this Bleu Lavande color after all these years .


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> still her...



How did I miss seeing this?!?!? Your City is beautiful. And that cat charm!  What designer is it?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> I still  this Bleu Lavande color after all these years .



Amazing!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Iamminda said:


> I still  this Bleu Lavande color after all these years .


Gorgeous and on my HG list!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> How did I miss seeing this?!?!? Your City is beautiful. And that cat charm!  What designer is it?


thank you  
it's BV


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much .  Every time I pull it out to use, I still get that giddy feeling, lol. 



chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous and on my HG list!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Amazing!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> thank you
> it's BV


What a cute charm!!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> thank you
> it's BV



It's adorable!  Thanks!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Balenciaga Carly,  love this bag !!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Balenciaga Carly,  love this bag !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4659874


Nice to see a Carly, they don't pop up often!


----------



## whateve

Dmurphy1 said:


> Balenciaga Carly,  love this bag !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4659874





muchstuff said:


> Nice to see a Carly, they don't pop up often!


It's so cute! How does this style vary from a Pompon?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> It's so cute! How does this style vary from a Pompon?


Ummm, base is different, drawstring is braided, single handle...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Ummm, base is different, drawstring is braided, single handle...


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks!


Probably a few other things as well but to me the handle is the biggie.


----------



## Dmurphy1

whateve said:


> It's so cute! How does this style vary from a Pompon?


It is a cross between a pompon and a day bag for the most part. I must say, I love that the longer single strap fit so comfortably over the shoulder.   Until I purchased it, I had never heard of the Carly, despite endless hours on purseforum lol !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Nice to see a Carly, they don't pop up often!


Do you happen to know when the Carly was released/ discontinued  ? Very little information on this style.  Of all the Bals I've had, this is the softest leather I've ever owned !!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Do you happen to know when the Carly was released/ discontinued  ? Very little information on this style.  Of all the Bals I've had, this is the softest leather I've ever owned !!


I’ve read 2013. Can we see the tag back?


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> I’ve read 2013. Can we see the tag back?


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> View attachment 4660542


F/W 2013. I suspect because there's no little out there about the style that it was only made for a season or two at most. Just my guess.


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2013. I suspect because there's no little out there about the style that it was only made for a season or two at most. Just my guess.


You're amazing, thanks so much !!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> You're amazing, thanks so much !!


Any time. I'd be interested in seeing a Carly IRL!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Any time. I'd be interested in seeing a Carly IRL!


I've never seen one until I bought this pre loved, love the shoulder option, VERY long crossbody strap, wow, I'm 5'6 and it is long on me.


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> I've never seen one until I bought this pre loved, love the shoulder option, VERY long crossbody strap, wow, I'm 5'6 and it is long on me.


I’m all about shoulder options!


----------



## whateve

Dmurphy1 said:


> It is a cross between a pompon and a day bag for the most part. I must say, I love that the longer single strap fit so comfortably over the shoulder.   Until I purchased it, I had never heard of the Carly, despite endless hours on purseforum lol !!!





Dmurphy1 said:


> Do you happen to know when the Carly was released/ discontinued  ? Very little information on this style.  Of all the Bals I've had, this is the softest leather I've ever owned !!


I like it better than Pompon. Don't you hate that they only make the best styles for a very short time? I had never heard of the Club when I bought mine, and it has turned out to be my favorite style out of all those I've tried.


----------



## ksuromax

graf backpack in the SPA


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle in Rose Magenta


----------



## MahoganyQT

I’m taking my Bleu Mineral Towne to see Hamilton today.


----------



## Kimbashop

MahoganyQT said:


> I’m taking my Bleu Mineral Towne to see Hamilton today.


I love the way you photographed the bag! Looks so sparkly. And that blue mineral color is very pretty.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Kimbashop said:


> I love the way you photographed the bag! Looks so sparkly. And that blue mineral color is very pretty.



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

MahoganyQT said:


> I’m taking my Bleu Mineral Towne to see Hamilton today.



This is a great color. I love the Town bag — and  Hamilton (hope you enjoyed it ).


----------



## MahoganyQT

Iamminda said:


> This is a great color. I love the Town bag — and  Hamilton (hope you enjoyed it ).



Thanks! Hamilton was amazing! I’m so happy I got the opportunity to go and see it.


----------



## muchstuff

Out for brunch...


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Out for brunch...
> View attachment 4679147



SO beautiful! Perfect size bag for brunch


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Out for brunch...
> View attachment 4679147


You are using it!  Yay.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> You are using it!  Yay
> 
> Had to carry her once at least .


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar S (and logoallover sunnies)


----------



## muchstuff

My XS graffiti Bazar, it holds a good amount for a small bag...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My XS graffiti Bazar, it holds a good amount for a small bag...
> 
> View attachment 4680846


LOVE it!!!


----------



## sdkitty

City


----------



## fayden

Dark Turquoise 03!


----------



## Kimbashop

fayden said:


> Dark Turquoise 03!
> View attachment 4682701


A unicorn bag! I had no idea you had one of these. I could stare at it all day.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Dark Turquoise 03!
> View attachment 4682701


She’s very pretty fayden!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Dark Turquoise 03!
> View attachment 4682701



Amazing!!!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Dark Turquoise 03!
> View attachment 4682701


what a beauty!!!


----------



## ksuromax

my beloved Tattoo


----------



## LostInBal

Black Courier with excellent leather


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my beloved Tattoo


Bag twins


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Bag twins


----------



## IntheOcean

fayden said:


> Dark Turquoise 03!
> View attachment 4682701


What a beautiful color, perfect for spring. 
And I love that you've added a Hogwarts charm!  What house are you in?


----------



## fayden

IntheOcean said:


> What a beautiful color, perfect for spring.
> And I love that you've added a Hogwarts charm!  What house are you in?



Officially- Hufflepuff, but I prefer Gryffindor or Slytherin.


----------



## IntheOcean

fayden said:


> Officially- Hufflepuff, but I prefer Gryffindor or Slytherin.


I'm a Slytherin, but Hufflepuff has always been my second favorite House!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> my beloved Tattoo



Fun bag, and I love the Panda charm you added. Perfect charm for it.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Fun bag, and I love the Panda charm you added. Perfect charm for it.


thank you, i don't know if you saw our old threads and posts, but this bag was a big deal 2 years ago
It was a 100 years anny of Balenciaga, and it was made in 2 sizes, small all over the place, and big(ger) as easy to find as a unicorn! 
i was hunting and chasing mine (bigger B4 size) all over the world! when i first got it i was using it non-stop for a few months! it's a very special beast


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> thank you, i don't know if you saw our old threads and posts, but this bag was a big deal 2 years ago
> It was a 100 years anny of Balenciaga, and it was made in 2 sizes, small all over the place, and big(ger) as easy to find as a unicorn!
> i was hunting and chasing mine (bigger B4 size) all over the world! when i first got it i was using it non-stop for a few months! it's a very special beast



Thank you for the background information. I'm still fairly new to TPF and designer purses, so it's helpful to get the context. Belated congratulations on getting your unicorn bag.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Thank you for the background information. I'm still fairly new to TPF and designer purses, so it's helpful to get the context. Belated congratulations on getting your unicorn bag.


thank you! 
in Balenciaga Clubhouse we have a thread dedicated for this line, and there are some more pics and details, worth having a look


----------



## Hotmumma

My amazing new to me Work in Chèvre. What is the name of this colour do you think?


----------



## ksuromax

Hotmumma said:


> My amazing new to me Work in Chèvre. What is the name of this colour do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684019


what letter is on the silver plate?
looks like Sapin on my screen
P.S. or, maybe Dolma??


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> what letter is on the silver plate?
> looks like Sapin on my screen
> P.S. or, maybe Dolma??


Looks Vert Thym and still chèvre learher imo


----------



## muchstuff

Hotmumma said:


> My amazing new to me Work in Chèvre. What is the name of this colour do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684019


Can you post the interior tag?


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks Vert Thym and still chèvre learher imo


I agree with vert thyme but I think it’s very nice agneau. My marine Day is F/W 08 and the leather is very hard to tell apart from my chèvre bags.


----------



## Hotmumma

muchstuff said:


> Can you post the interior tag?


Thankyou


----------



## muchstuff

Hotmumma said:


> View attachment 4684799
> View attachment 4684798
> 
> Thankyou


S/S 2008 vert thyme.


----------



## Hotmumma

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2008 vert thyme.


Lovely thankyou


----------



## muchstuff

Hotmumma said:


> Lovely thankyou


Any time!


----------



## BooYah

fayden said:


> Dark Turquoise 03!
> View attachment 4682701



beautiful! We’re twinsies!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

fayden said:


> Dark Turquoise 03!
> View attachment 4682701


Beautiful bag! I love the charm. I just returned from Universal’s Wizarding World of Harry Potter and had a ball. It’s my son’s favorite place, so we go at least once a year. Gryffindor here!


----------



## Catash

My Rough Theatre City!


----------



## ksuromax

Catash said:


> My Rough Theatre City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687464


----------



## IntheOcean

Hotmumma said:


> My amazing new to me Work in Chèvre. What is the name of this colour do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684019





Catash said:


> My Rough Theatre City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687464


Beautiful colors!


----------



## ksuromax

Day in Lagon


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> Day in Lagon


Beautiful bag!


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag!


thank you


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Day in Lagon


So pretty!


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> Day in Lagon



STUNNING! (yeap, I am yelling ...)


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, Ladies!  
(wait till my red beauty arrives!!)


----------



## muchstuff

Bal everyday tote (don't know why I can wear this pattern but not bright colours )...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Bal everyday tote (don't know why I can wear this pattern but not bright colours )...
> View attachment 4689666


very cool!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Bal everyday tote (don't know why I can wear this pattern but not bright colours )...
> View attachment 4689666



Is this one grained calfskin?  The leather looks yummy!!!  And its such a groovy pattern, black & white is easier to wear than bright colours imo


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Day in Lagon



I love Lagon!  Can’t wait to see your new red beauty (can’t wait, can’t wait ).


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Is this one grained calfskin?  The leather looks yummy!!!  And its such a groovy pattern, black & white is easier to wear than bright colours imo


Yup, the calfskin is really nice on the everyday bags, I have the plaid one as well


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love Lagon!  Can’t wait to see your new red beauty (can’t wait, can’t wait ).


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Papier Plate Bucket Bag


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Papier Plate Bucket Bag


Papier leather is one of the best ever used for bags! seriously, it's simply stellar!!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Papier leather is one of the best ever used for bags! seriously, it's simply stellar!!



Now I have to add it to my list of bags to look into...


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Now I have to add it to my list of bags to look into...


the strap is from a different bag, fyi (off-white), these bags come with a matching black leather shoulder strap. 
All Papier bags, not just a Bucket, come in such great calfskin leather, there are plenty of sizes and shapes (and colours!) in this line


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.


Cute and beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

My Lagon day has kept me company for the whole week, i really love this bag! Colour is a great neutral and goes with everything


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> My Lagon day has kept me company for the whole week, i really love this bag! Colour is a great neutral and goes with everything



It is a beautiful bag, and color.


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Cute and beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.


Soooo cute!


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Soooo cute!



Thank you!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.



Totally adorable!!!


----------



## JenJBS

jeanstohandbags said:


> Totally adorable!!!



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

on a maiden voyage


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> on a maiden voyage



Such a cute thing!   And I'm really loving that colour!


----------



## fettfleck

ksuromax said:


> on a maiden voyage



This model looks a bit "naked" without the actual studs.  But I love it! It is so cute and that is one beautiful color!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Such a cute thing!   And I'm really loving that colour!





fettfleck said:


> This model looks a bit "naked" without the actual studs.  But I love it! It is so cute and that is one beautiful color!


Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## Dmurphy1

My Balenciaga Carly !! Stay safe and be well.


----------



## dignatius

2005 Rouge Theatre City went to the grocery store with me yesterday...


----------



## ksuromax

Mini BO City in purple


----------



## ksuromax

again her...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ great color !


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ great color !


thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Graffiti again


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Graffiti again


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Day


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Day


Too beautiful for words!


----------



## BBBagHag

+1




ksuromax said:


> Too beautiful for words!


----------



## Kimbashop

Pollie-Jean said:


> Day


oh my word -- this has my heart. Is that a bright silver?


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> oh my word -- this has my heart. Is that a bright silver?


i believe it's Gris Aluminum from 2014 collection


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kimbashop said:


> oh my word -- this has my heart. Is that a bright silver?


Yes


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Day


Very nice, more matte than the Bazar.


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Day



I have seen this color before in other styles (like the City) but never in a Day bag before — it is really attractive in this style.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> I have seen this color before in other styles (like the City) but never in a Day bag before — it is really attractive in this style.


+1. I didn't know they made the Day in Silver. I love it.


----------



## muchstuff

@Pollie-Jean is this an 05? The metallic silver?


----------



## JenJBS

My Metallic Edge Mini-City hasn't gotten carried enough lately. And soon will no longer be the only Bal in my collection.  My new Bal beauty just shipped this morning...  Yes, I promise to post pics upon arrival. For now, I''m just enjoying this Pretty...


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> My Metallic Edge Mini-City hasn't gotten carried enough lately. And soon will no longer be the only Bal in my collection.  My new Bal beauty just shipped this morning...  Yes, I promise to post pics upon arrival. For now, I''m just enjoying this Pretty...


Beau!!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Metallic Edge Mini-City hasn't gotten carried enough lately. And soon will no longer be the only Bal in my collection.  My new Bal beauty just shipped this morning...  Yes, I promise to post pics upon arrival. For now, I''m just enjoying this Pretty...



How exciting .  Can’t wait to see it.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> How exciting .  Can’t wait to see it.



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Metallic Edge Mini-City hasn't gotten carried enough lately. And soon will no longer be the only Bal in my collection.  My new Bal beauty just shipped this morning...  Yes, I promise to post pics upon arrival. For now, I''m just enjoying this Pretty...


Oh my, between pics of this lovely and your Mona Lisa Nodini, my bag day dreams are fulfilled.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Oh my, between pics of this lovely and your Mona Lisa Nodini, my bag day dreams are fulfilled.



Thank you!   Very sweet of you to say.


----------



## Purseholic2

Staying put at the moment but here’s my scrumptious Rose Berlingot city from a recent outing


----------



## ksuromax

Purseholic2 said:


> Staying put at the moment but here’s my scrumptious Rose Berlingot city from a recent outing


too beautiful for words!


----------



## ksuromax

Went grocery shopping today and stopped by for an ice latte  my first one in 3 months!!! 
ah, yes, True Red First is my partner in crime today


----------



## Purseholic2

ksuromax said:


> too beautiful for words!



Thank you ! So nice of you


----------



## fayden

ksuromax said:


> Went grocery shopping today and stopped by for an ice latte  my first one in 3 months!!!
> ah, yes, True Red First is my partner in crime today



Beautiful!!


----------



## CeeJay

ksuromax said:


> Too beautiful for words!





ksuromax said:


> i believe it's Gris Aluminum from 2014 collection


HOLEY-MOLEY!!!!!!! .. WOW!!!! 

But wait .. I didn't think the Day was still being made in 2014; it would fit the 2005 Holiday Metallics collection (silver HW), but was the Day made then?  Never been a Day fan, so can't remember when it first came out.  Either way .. SPECTACULO!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> @Pollie-Jean is this an 05? The metallic silver?


This makes more sense to me, but since never liked the Day style .. who knows!!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> This makes more sense to me, but since never liked the Day style .. who knows!!!


IMO it's definitely 2005.


----------



## CeeJay

ksuromax said:


> Went grocery shopping today and stopped by for an ice latte  my first one in 3 months!!!
> ah, yes, True Red First is my partner in crime today


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO kicking myself for selling not 1, but 2 .. True Red PH City bags!!!  I swear, I need to have my head examined!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> IMO it's definitely 2005.


I would concur .. WOW, WHAT A MEGA-FIND!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO kicking myself for selling not 1, but 2 .. True Red PH City bags!!!  I swear, I need to have my head examined!


I sold mine too . It really is one of the truest reds.


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> I would concur .. WOW, WHAT A MEGA-FIND!!!!


The metallics were really beautiful that year. I just sold my bronze because I'm not really using my Days that much and I have a few so needed to cull, but it was a tough choice.


----------



## CeeJay

Purseholic2 said:


> Staying put at the moment but here’s my scrumptious Rose Berlingot city from a recent outing


THANK YOU for reminding me to take my out for a spin!!  Oh wait .. uhhhhh .. can't right now, but I will!  Another beautiful and *UNIQUE* Balenciaga color!!!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> The metallics were really beautiful that year. I just sold my bronze because I'm not really using my Days that much and I have a few so needed to cull, but it was a tough choice.


Totally agree .. I actually preferred them to the '04/05 Holiday Metallic line because (while I had every bag from the '04/05 line), that painted hardware became an issue!  I sold every one of them, but found an '04/05 Rouge Metallic last year, so I did get that one back (thankfully, the HW on it is good)!! 

Believe it or not, yup .. just took out 6 bags, thinning out the herd .. just gotta do it (especially after looking at my very abundant closet and my HB saying "WTH - how many bags do you REALLY need")!!  Ooooops ...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> @Pollie-Jean is this an 05? The metallic silver?


No clue , here's the code : 140442.8191    J.538 735


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> No clue , here's the code : 140442.8191    J.538 735


I did a bit of looking around. I was sure it was the 05 because of the matte look to the silver but apparently there was a limited edition of some sort that came in silver and pale gold, S/S 2013 by your tag. May I ask what country you bought it from?


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> No clue , here's the code : 140442.8191    J.538 735


J - stands for SS 2013


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> I did a bit of looking around. I was sure it was the 05 because of the matte look to the silver but apparently there was a limited edition of some sort that came in silver and pale gold, S/S 2013 by your tag. May I ask what country you bought it from?



muchstuff , I'm a little embarrassed ... but I can't remember 
I bought it preowned


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> muchstuff , I'm a little embarrassed ... but I can't remember
> I bought it preowned


No worries, I was just curious if it was made more for a specific market. I certainly haven’t seen it around that I can remember. Pretty bag!


----------



## Purseholic2

CeeJay said:


> THANK YOU for reminding me to take my out for a spin!!  Oh wait .. uhhhhh .. can't right now, but I will!  Another beautiful and *UNIQUE* Balenciaga color!!!



I couldn’t have said it better, it’s such a great bag and so beautiful I miss taking it outside!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Gris Fossile City


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Gris Fossile City


this strap suits it perfectly!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> this strap suits it perfectly!


I don't want to live without my straps anymore


----------



## IntheOcean

Pollie-Jean said:


> Gris Fossile City


Super gorgeous bag, and looks even better with that strap


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> My Metallic Edge Mini-City hasn't gotten carried enough lately. And soon will no longer be the only Bal in my collection.  My new Bal beauty just shipped this morning...  Yes, I promise to post pics upon arrival. For now, I''m just enjoying this Pretty...


Love that bag!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Went grocery shopping today and stopped by for an ice latte  my first one in 3 months!!!
> ah, yes, True Red First is my partner in crime today


What’s a latte?


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Love that bag!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> What’s a latte?



Delete.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> A type of coffee made with espresso and hot steamed milk, milkier than a cappuccino.


Lol, I was kidding, the only place you can get a latte around me is drive through Starbucks and the lines are crazy long.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> What’s a latte?


i know! sometimes simple things feel like long forgotten and unreal... 
hope you can get out safely and enjoy a nice coffee soon!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Lol, I was kidding, the only place you can get a latte around me is drive through Starbucks and the lines are crazy long.



Might I suggest not laughing at someone for trying to help you by answering what they thought was a legitimate question.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Might I suggest not laughing at someone for trying to help you by answering what they thought was a legitimate question.


Laughing with you, not at you. We’re all good people here .


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> Might I suggest not laughing at someone for trying to help you by answering what they thought was a legitimate question.


I wasn’t laughing at you. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Laughing with you, not at you. We’re all good people here .






Nibb said:


> I wasn’t laughing at you. Sorry if I offended you.




Yes, good people. That's why it really surprised and hurt me to see something that seemed rude. I'll keep working on not being so sensitive.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Yes, good people. That's why it really surprised and hurt me to see something that seemed rude. I'll keep working on not being so sensitive.


So many misunderstandings when messaging is involved. I’m a big fan of emojis, they can help get the spirit of the message across.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> So many misunderstandings when messaging is involved. I’m a big fan of emojis, they can help get the spirit of the message across.



Agreed. And we truly do need a sarcasm/rhetorical question font.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Agreed. And we truly do need a sarcasm/rhetorical question font.


Do you know how to access there whole smiley list?


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Do you know how to access there whole smiley list?



Just the one at the top of the dialogue box. Is there a bigger list?


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Just the one at the top of the dialogue box. Is there a bigger list?


Yes ma'am. Go to the very very bottom of the page and click on "help". When that opens, go to the left and click on "smilies". A big list will open, choose your smiley and highlight  the written word to the far right of the smiley picture, under the "text" column, then hit copy (be sure to include the two colons, it's a bit fiddly. There may be another way but this is how I do it). Then return to your post (back arrow twice) and and paste. You won't see the actual smiley until you post.


----------



## shesnochill

City’s first time out! I’m loving how light weight it is. Gosh this leather is so gorg!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Yes ma'am. Go to the very very bottom of the page and click on "help". When that opens, go to the left and click on "smilies". A big list will open, choose your smiley and highlight  the written word to the far right of the smiley picture, under the "text" column, then hit copy (be sure to include the two colons, it's a bit fiddly. There may be another way but this is how I do it). Then return to your post (back arrow twice) and and paste. You won't see the actual smiley until you post.



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!


Have fun!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Yes ma'am. Go to the very very bottom of the page and click on "help". When that opens, go to the left and click on "smilies". A big list will open, choose your smiley and highlight  the written word to the far right of the smiley picture, under the "text" column, then hit copy (be sure to include the two colons, it's a bit fiddly. There may be another way but this is how I do it). Then return to your post (back arrow twice) and and paste. You won't see the actual smiley until you post.


This just opened up a whole, new world to me. The "girl flying" one is hilarious.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> This just opened up a whole, new world to me. The "girl flying" one is hilarious.


It does expand the possibilities .


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> It does expand the possibilities .



My favorites are Bag Slap, Walk Like An Egyptian, Borg, and Cloud 9.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> My favorites are Bag Slap, Walk Like An Egyptian, Borg, and Cloud 9.


I like the pokey stick in the eye one


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> I like the pokey stick in the eye one


I’m on an iPad and can’t find anything!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> I’m on an iPad and can’t find anything!


you can see it on the 'full size' site view


----------



## muggles

I found them! Thank you! Can’t get them to post!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I found them! Thank you! Can’t get them to post!


Did you follow the instructions in my post #25234?


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> I found them! Thank you! Can’t get them to post![/QUOTE
> I thought I did! Lol


----------



## muchstuff

Make sure you get the colons when you highlight to copy, otherwise it won’t work.


----------



## muggles

One more try


----------



## muggles

Oh my a new toy! Thank you Muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Oh my a new toy! Thank you Muchstuff!


There you go, have fun!


----------



## Confection10

Framboise PT


----------



## IntheOcean

Confection10 said:


> Framboise PT


Super pretty Bal and goes great with your outfit!


----------



## shesnochill

muggles said:


> One more try


This is so freaking cute lol!


----------



## shesnochill

Confection10 said:


> Framboise PT


Beautiful and bright! Lovely.


----------



## shesnochill

Black City with Giant Gold Hardware/Giant 21 Gold City Black today.

Waiting on products I purchased from Amazon to condition and treat my new pre-loved City before continuing to use it.


----------



## Venessa84

This isn’t a wearing today shot but a sheltering at home shot


----------



## ksuromax

Venessa84 said:


> This isn’t a wearing today shot but a sheltering at home shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743531


nice shot


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> This isn’t a wearing today shot but a sheltering at home shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743531



What a beauty Venessa


----------



## shesnochill

First time dining out since lock down. One of my SO’s favorite beer & burger spot opened their patio (still maintaining social distancing) with a limited menu.

My 2010 City enjoying some sunshine!


----------



## shesnochill

Venessa84 said:


> This isn’t a wearing today shot but a sheltering at home shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743531


This shot is so gorgeous! Has me curious where you live! PNW?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Day


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Everyday


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty...


----------



## muggles

Black city


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> This beauty...





muggles said:


> Black city


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## kerryisntreal

2013 (2012?) red holiday city in today’s brief moment of sunshine to run an errand for my mother. Cat butt included free of charge.


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> 2013 (2012?) red holiday city in today’s brief moment of sunshine to run an errand for my mother. Cat butt included free of charge.
> View attachment 4749169


Beautiful


----------



## chowlover2

Beautiful bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Beautiful butt!


----------



## shesnochill

kerryisntreal said:


> 2013 (2012?) red holiday city in today’s brief moment of sunshine to run an errand for my mother. Cat butt included free of charge.
> View attachment 4749169



Kitty booty just as cute as the bag!


----------



## ksuromax

BO mini City, on my first in the last 3 months professional pedi  
i maintained the toes as much as i can at home, but it's so good when you have the full session with the scrub, professional tools and massage


----------



## shesnochill

ksuromax said:


> BO mini City, on my first in the last 3 months professional pedi
> i maintained the toes as much as i can at home, but it's so good when you have the full session with the scrub, professional tools and massage


I’m dying for a pedi! I can definitely relate to self care but man is it wonderful when someone else does it.


----------



## ksuromax

shesnochill said:


> I’m dying for a pedi! I can definitely relate to self care but man is it wonderful when someone else does it.


i have my own tools for DIY, and can do basic things, but it's sometimes just not possible to reach certain corners from certain angles, just because you do it by yourself


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> BO mini City, on my first in the last 3 months professional pedi
> i maintained the toes as much as i can at home, but it's so good when you have the full session with the scrub, professional tools and massage


 my favorite Blackout color


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> my favorite Blackout color


Thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

ksuromax said:


> i have my own tools for DIY, and can do basic things, but it's sometimes just not possible to reach certain corners from certain angles, just because you do it by yourself


I stopped getting manis after going through a phase of wearing acrylic nails for a long long time. I learned tips and tricks into strengthening my nails, so now I just wear my nails naked and natural.

But a girl loves getting pedis! Nothing like a nice scrub of all those dead skill cells off of the heel and that nice calves massage lol!


----------



## Catash

Matchy matchy with my Coquelicot City!


----------



## JenJBS

Catash said:


> Matchy matchy with my Coquelicot City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751188



Fabulous!


----------



## tsieh2020

Catash said:


> Matchy matchy with my Coquelicot City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751188


love this!!


----------



## Confection10

Part Time in Raisin. I think, it might be my favourite colour...


----------



## JenJBS

Confection10 said:


> Part Time in Raisin. I think, it might be my favourite colour...



It's gorgeous!


----------



## Confection10

JenJBS said:


> It's gorgeous!



Agreed


----------



## amstevens714

Catash said:


> Matchy matchy with my Coquelicot City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751188


Gorgeous!


----------



## amstevens714

Confection10 said:


> Part Time in Raisin. I think, it might be my favourite colour...


 Such a pretty color!


----------



## ksuromax

Graf S on her maiden voyage!


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful debut.  I have been looking forward to seeing what you would wear this beauty with — and you totally nailed this look (as usual ).  Hope you have a lovely day with this one 



ksuromax said:


> Graf S on her maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 4762398


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful debut.  I have been looking forward to seeing what you would wear this beauty with — and you totally nailed this look (as usual ).  Hope you have a lovely day with this one


thank you!


----------



## Monz1987

Today I’m wearing my *S/S 2009 Granny First*. I love this colour! It reminds me of the 2004 Pistachio.


----------



## ksuromax

Small Graf City


----------



## tatertot

Mauve MGGH City


----------



## ksuromax

City S


----------



## shesnochill

Not today but over the weekend last week. Took a trip to Nor Cal.


----------



## Gringach

First outing of my new baby at the heardresser.. So happy I kept this bag as I wasn’t sure!! Love the color for summer in fact


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Gringach said:


> First outing of my new baby at the heardresser.. So happy I kept this bag as I wasn’t sure!! Love the color for summer in fact



I also think that she is a real beauty ! Such a great , elegant color !
And with matte silver hardware completely my taste


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ksuromax

City S Graf


----------



## sdkitty

tatertot said:


> Mauve MGGH City
> View attachment 4764903


pretty....looks more like periwinkle in the pic


----------



## Catash

2004 Khaki City!


----------



## ksuromax

Catash said:


> 2004 Khaki City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771048


----------



## muchstuff

Catash said:


> 2004 Khaki City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771048


----------



## MaseratiMomma

BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge City Medium
Chevre Blue Nuit PHW


----------



## Monz1987

_*S/S 2006 Lilac Work *_
I wore this vintage beauty for the first time yesterday (she’s new to me  ) and received compliments on it already!


----------



## shesnochill

Went on a road trip along the coast for my SO’s birthday this weekend. Black City came along.


----------



## Catash

2005 Magenta City on my passenger seat today!


----------



## ksuromax

Catash said:


> 2005 Magenta City on my passenger seat today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773055


LOVE it big time!!


----------



## muchstuff

Catash said:


> 2005 Magenta City on my passenger seat today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773055


Gorgeous oldie!


----------



## RT1

Catash said:


> 2005 Magenta City on my passenger seat today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773055



This is simply "to die for!"   
Absolutely phenomenal color!


----------



## BBBagHag

And by “wearing”, I mean sitting in my room and petting it...  It still smells new!


----------



## Catash

RTone said:


> This is simply "to die for!"
> Absolutely phenomenal color!


One of my favorite Bal colors!!


----------



## kerryisntreal

BBBagHag said:


> And by “wearing”, I mean sitting in my room and petting it...  It still smells new!
> 
> View attachment 4773156
> View attachment 4773157


Ooooooh... is this an 05 pewter w/ silver hardware?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BBBagHag said:


> And by “wearing”, I mean sitting in my room and petting it...  It still smells new!
> 
> View attachment 4773156
> View attachment 4773157


 so beautiful !! Congrats !


----------



## ksuromax

BBBagHag said:


> And by “wearing”, I mean sitting in my room and petting it...  It still smells new!
> 
> View attachment 4773156
> View attachment 4773157


Fab!!! 
i have her big sister, a WORK, and i am still amazed with the soft and pettable leather despite metallic finish.
Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

regular City


----------



## BBBagHag

I think so 


kerryisntreal said:


> Ooooooh... is this an 05 pewter w/ silver hardware?


----------



## Monz1987

Today, I’m taking along with me my 2004 S/S Purse in Seafoam with pewter hardware.


----------



## muggles

Yesterday’s adventure!


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> Today, I’m taking along with me my 2004 S/S Purse in Seafoam with pewter hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4775813


This is SUCH a lovely color. I have never seen one IRL. It looks perfect for summer.


----------



## RT1

Just received this “oldie” today.
I’ve been searching for one of these for years!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> Just received this “oldie” today.
> I’ve been searching for one of these for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776291


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Just received this “oldie” today.
> I’ve been searching for one of these for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776291


Looking good!


----------



## ksuromax

Been carrying her last few days


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Been carrying her last few days
> 
> View attachment 4777217



I so want one of these....this one is beautiful.  
I love the colors on it.


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> I so want one of these....this one is beautiful.
> I love the colors on it.


thank you! 
i got my toe nails done in the matching colours yesterday


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> Been carrying her last few days
> 
> View attachment 4777217


Always LOVE Grafitti !!! Is this City S ??


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Always LOVE Grafitti !!! Is this City S ??


yes, it is!


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> i got my toe nails done in the matching colours yesterday


I wanna see pic! Please! Sounds so cute!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> I wanna see pic! Please! Sounds so cute!


i was running like mad today, really had no time to stop and snap a good shot, but a SA in Bal boutique noticed my toes and complimented me, which was very nice and sweet


----------



## ksuromax

Here! 
Sunnies are Bals as well


----------



## Monz1987

Kimbashop said:


> This is SUCH a lovely color. I have never seen one IRL. It looks perfect for summer.


Thank you so much! I love the colour too... and it’s more versatile than I thought it would be!


----------



## Iamminda

your pretty toes and bag 


ksuromax said:


> Here!
> Sunnies are Bals as well
> 
> View attachment 4778396


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> Here!
> Sunnies are Bals as well
> 
> View attachment 4778396


That's so cute


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> your pretty toes and bag





Pollie-Jean said:


> That's so cute


Thank you, Sweeties!!


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> Here!
> Sunnies are Bals as well
> 
> View attachment 4778396


Awesome! Love them!


----------



## ksuromax

carrying her today again, but next one is already out and ready for the switch!


----------



## ksuromax

Supermarket tote on the way to the supermarket


----------



## muchstuff

This handy little guy for grocery shopping.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> This handy little guy for grocery shopping.
> 
> View attachment 4782136



Fabulous bag!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Fabulous bag!


Thanks, there's one with classic HW floating around eBay I think.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, there's one with classic HW floating around eBay I think.



And me stuck here on Ban Island...


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> And me stuck here on Ban Island...


Me too for now.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Me too for now.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>


Don’t laugh, I mean it  .


----------



## dangerouscurves

This week, this new baby that I got from Yoox for 'only' 750€!!! Small City with metallic edge in Rose Sable.


----------



## Monz1987

I’ve been toting around this old but beautiful 2008 workhorse for the past few days... a Noir Chèvre First which is so perfectly broken in. She even came with me to a wedding on the weekend!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Me too for now.


I’m visiting the island too,


----------



## *Jenn*

RTone said:


> Just received this “oldie” today.
> I’ve been searching for one of these for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776291


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> I’m visiting the island too,



I'm trying so hard to find this island that you guys speak of, but no luck yet.     
I really need to locate it soon, or else!!!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> I'm trying so hard to find this island that you guys speak of, but no luck yet.
> I really need to locate it soon, or else!!!


I think there is a large party on Saturday, apparently many of us are vacationing there this summer.


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> I’ve been toting around this old but beautiful 2008 workhorse for the past few days... a Noir Chèvre First which is so perfectly broken in. She even came with me to a wedding on the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4786698


LOVE the First. Yours looks like my 2007 black Chevre First -- pillowy and chewy. Aren't they great? I love the way they wear as a baguette bag on the shoulder.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> I'm trying so hard to find this island that you guys speak of, but no luck yet.
> I really need to locate it soon, or else!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


>


fave new emoji:  
makes me smile!


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> I think there is a large party on Saturday, apparently many of us are vacationing there this summer.



Masks required, I suppose!


----------



## Monz1987

Kimbashop said:


> LOVE the First. Yours looks like my 2007 black Chevre First -- pillowy and chewy. Aren't they great? I love the way they wear as a baguette bag on the shoulder.



I love the First too! The perfect and most versatile size in my opinion. They totally wear like a baguette on the shoulder... so slouchy and buttery! I bet your ‘07 is a beauty


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> I love the First too! The perfect and most versatile size in my opinion. They totally wear like a baguette on the shoulder... so slouchy and buttery! I bet your ‘07 is a beauty


Totally agree.
and yes, She is! needed a ton of care when I got it but the leather plumped up after several conditioning treatments.

We could be bag twins in terms of the leather:


----------



## shesnochill

Catash said:


> 2005 Magenta City on my passenger seat today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773055



Hubba hubba!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Monz1987 said:


> I’ve been toting around this old but beautiful 2008 workhorse for the past few days... a Noir Chèvre First which is so perfectly broken in. She even came with me to a wedding on the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4786698



That dreamy cloud like pillow-y leather!


----------



## shesnochill

Spent 2 weeks with my Bal City. Just changed to a RM today lol.


----------



## Monz1987

Kimbashop said:


> Totally agree.
> and yes, She is! needed a ton of care when I got it but the leather plumped up after several conditioning treatments.
> 
> We could be bag twins in terms of the leather:
> View attachment 4787080


Holy moly! We are TOTAL bag twins for sure with the leather! If I didn’t know any better, I’d think this was a photo of my bag


----------



## Monz1987

Carrying this bright beauty today with a long black maxi dress.


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> Carrying this bright beauty today with a long black maxi dress.
> 
> View attachment 4787655


Fantastic pics!


----------



## ghoulish

Today is a Rose Berlingot day! Here with my Mini Pompon.


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Fantastic pics!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## muggles

Monz1987 said:


> Carrying this bright beauty today with a long black maxi dress.
> 
> View attachment 4787655



What a beautiful pic!


----------



## Monz1987

muggles said:


> What a beautiful pic!


Thank you lovely! I thought the flowers matched nicely with the bag


----------



## Monz1987

balenciamags said:


> Today is a Rose Berlingot day! Here with my Mini Pompon.
> 
> View attachment 4788015


I am just loving your Rose Berlingot - it looks amazing with the gold hardware!!!


----------



## ghoulish

Monz1987 said:


> I am just loving your Rose Berlingot - it looks amazing with the gold hardware!!!


Thank you! It really is a stunning color.


----------



## shesnochill

Amethyst City


----------



## Monz1987

shesnochill said:


> Amethyst City
> 
> View attachment 4790577


STUNNING. that is all.


----------



## muchstuff

Pearly bronze Velo... don't know why car pics never turn out colour-wise, see second pic.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Pearly bronze Velo... don't know why car pics never turn out colour-wise, see second pic.
> 
> View attachment 4790616
> 
> View attachment 4790617



Oh My....that's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Oh My....that's absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks, yeah, she's pretty   .


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Pearly bronze Velo... don't know why car pics never turn out colour-wise, see second pic.
> 
> View attachment 4790616
> 
> View attachment 4790617


I love your car pics still!


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> I love your car pics still!


Thanks but they never seem to capture the colour . Guess it’s the iPhone!


----------



## LostInBal

Hi ladies! Hope you’re all doing great!
Today wearing my Pearly Bronze First and making a little tribute to my beloved A. Winehouse


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you’re all doing great!
> Today wearing my Pearly Bronze First and making a little tribute to my beloved A. Winehouse
> View attachment 4790841


good to see you back!  
i was thinking of you recently, hope all is fine with you


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> good to see you back!
> i was thinking of you recently, hope all is fine with you


Thank you dear. This definitely has not been my year, but trying not give up and fighting my best. Love you baby, thank you so much for your warm words. I will always be around here although you don’t see me..


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you’re all doing great!
> Today wearing my Pearly Bronze First and making a little tribute to my beloved A. Winehouse
> View attachment 4790841


Bag cousins! Long time aalinne, good to see you!


----------



## Iamminda

Great to see your post aalinne .  Nice tribute to the one and only Amy (I know and like this song ). 


aalinne_72 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you’re all doing great!
> Today wearing my Pearly Bronze First and making a little tribute to my beloved A. Winehouse
> View attachment 4790841


----------



## Bisoux78

An oldie but goodie...*Charbon City with GGHW.*


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Bag cousins! Long time aalinne, good to see you!





Iamminda said:


> Great to see your post aalinne .  Nice tribute to the one and only Amy (I know and like this song ).


Many thanks my dear friends. I’ve been missing you as well! Love you!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you dear. This definitely has not been my year, but trying not give up and fighting my best. Love you baby, thank you so much for your warm words. I will always be around here although you don’t see me..



Good to see you here again !
I missed you


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you @Pollie-Jean! Been missing you and company! Lots of kisses and hugs darling!


----------



## samfalstaff

2010 Castagna Town. Left the looooong crossbody strap at home. (Never thought I would meet a crossbody strap that was TOO long!)


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> View attachment 4792618
> 
> 2010 Castagna Town. Left the looooong crossbody strap at home. (Never thought I would meet a crossbody strap that was TOO long!)


Hey! You're a Bad gal too  Cute! Makes me want chocolate lol.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> View attachment 4792618
> 
> 2010 Castagna Town. Left the looooong crossbody strap at home. (Never thought I would meet a crossbody strap that was TOO long!)


Such a gorgeous mellow color, and I love the giant hw with it.


----------



## shesnochill

Amethyst City and I went to Best Buy with my SO today to pick up his new purchase, a new and bigger TV lol


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Amethyst City and I went to Best Buy with my SO today to pick up his new purchase, a new and bigger TV lol
> 
> View attachment 4792945


That bag just pops! And my husband is the same way. Our current tv dominates the fireplace!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Hey! You're a Bad gal too  Cute! Makes me want chocolate lol.


Yes, I fell for Bal. Two bags in already. I wish it were as cheap as my RM addition.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Such a gorgeous mellow color, and I love the giant hw with it.


Thanks!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, I fell for Bal. Two bags in already. I wish it were as cheap as my RM addition.


Hahahaha word sister!


----------



## shesnochill

Amethyst again. Hope you all don’t get sick of seeing this one!


----------



## BBBagHag

Never get sick of seeing that color! 


shesnochill said:


> Amethyst again. Hope you all don’t get sick of seeing this one!
> 
> View attachment 4793679


----------



## shesnochill

BBBagHag said:


> Never get sick of seeing that color!


Me too


----------



## JenJBS

It's a bracelet, not a bag, but enjoying wearing it today.      So love the Lagon color and rose gold hardware.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> It's a bracelet, not a bag, but enjoying wearing it today.      So love the Lagon color and rose gold hardware.
> View attachment 4795243


such a pretty combination!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> such a pretty combination!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Small Bazar...(small is so misleading with this style, much closer to medium IMO).


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Small Bazar...(small is so misleading with this style, much closer to medium IMO).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796463


Beau!


----------



## JenJBS

This pretty!


----------



## RT1

WOW!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> This pretty!
> View attachment 4796572


Pretty bag and photo!  Looks black and white, or was that just the color scheme?


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> This pretty!
> View attachment 4796572


stuuunning!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Mini BO


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> stuuunning!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Mini BO
> 
> View attachment 4797127



Love how you staged this!  Great pic!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Pretty bag and photo!  Looks black and white, or was that just the color scheme?



Thank you!  I like black and white photos, so I turned it black and white...


----------



## M&Mthomas

They are all beautiful bags, love looking at them. Sometimes I telling myself not to log in here because you guys making me wanted them all.... lol


----------



## muggles

Same size as your bazar Muchstuff! Size is very deceiving!
But I absolutely love mine!


----------



## Storm702

My new to me Day! Not sure if it's Pale Rose or Calcaire... the edges are pink... anyway, I love it!


----------



## JenJBS

Storm702 said:


> My new to me Day! Not sure if it's Pale Rose or Calcaire... the edges are pink... anyway, I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4797247



That twilly is perfect for that bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  I like black and white photos, so I turned it black and white...


Me too, and it suits the bag so well.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Me too, and it suits the bag so well.


----------



## Storm702

JenJBS said:


> That twilly is perfect for that bag!


Thank you ❤❤❤


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle


----------



## Storm702

shesnochill said:


> Amethyst City and I went to Best Buy with my SO today to pick up his new purchase, a new and bigger TV lol
> 
> View attachment 4792945


I LOVE amethyst!  You are wearing her beautifully, definitely the most gorgeous in Best Buy! Yall I have a problem... after seeing @shesnochill  amethyst bag, I frantically started searching for a Bal in that color... until I remembered the GSH Hobo sitting in my closet‍♀️ Your bag made me fall in love all over again, I'm getting mine out this weekend


----------



## Storm702

shesnochill said:


> Amethyst again. Hope you all don’t get sick of seeing this one!
> 
> View attachment 4793679


wowza she is stunning!


----------



## shesnochill

Storm702 said:


> I LOVE amethyst!  You are wearing her beautifully, definitely the most gorgeous in Best Buy! Yall I have a problem... after seeing @shesnochill  amethyst bag, I frantically started searching for a Bal in that color... until I remembered the GSH Hobo sitting in my closet‍♀ Your bag made me fall in love all over again, I'm getting mine out this weekend



I love it when we inspire each other to take our bags we forgot we had haha!

Please don’t forget to share a photo!


----------



## Dmurphy1

White Twiggy today !!


----------



## Storm702

Dmurphy1 said:


> White Twiggy today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799256


So classy & chic! I've always loved the Twiggy, never had one....yet


----------



## Storm702

As promised, my Amethyst Hobo! The first is in sunlight, the second is inside


----------



## muchstuff

Storm702 said:


> As promised, my Amethyst Hobo! The first is in sunlight, the second is inside
> 
> View attachment 4799677
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799678


Looks great!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Storm702 said:


> So classy & chic! I've always loved the Twiggy, never had one....yet


I've had 2 twiggys, I love how roomy they are without being a black hole because they are not deep.  Also love the way the handles fit comfortably on my shoulder !! Can find them cheap on resale sites too.


----------



## Storm702

Dmurphy1 said:


> I've had 2 twiggys, I love how roomy they are without being a black hole because they are not deep.  Also love the way the handles fit comfortably on my shoulder !! Can find them cheap on resale sites too.


Looks like I'm going to be on the hunt! ❤


----------



## JenJBS

Storm702 said:


> As promised, my Amethyst Hobo! The first is in sunlight, the second is inside
> 
> View attachment 4799677
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799678



What a stunning bag!    Absolutely gorgeous!  Love the twilly to picked for it!


----------



## Storm702

JenJBS said:


> What a stunning bag!    Absolutely gorgeous!  Love the twilly to picked for it!


Finding the matching twilly is almost as much fun as finding the bag for me


----------



## muchstuff

Mogano Hobo with GSH...I posted a mod shot for anyone wondering how this bag carries (@RTone  )...


----------



## RT1

Hmmm, I really like this one on you!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Hmmm, I really like this one on you!


Long enough strap drop for you too I think.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Long enough strap drop for you too I think.


Do you like the strap drop on you? Compared to a Day?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Do you like the strap drop on you? Compared to a Day?


I've always liked the drop on the Hobo, plus it's much easier to get in and out of and easier to find your stuff because it's not the black hole that the Day is. I love the Day too but the Hobo is an easier bag to use IMHO. Holds less but still holds enough for me. The one thing you have to watch for is that the strap on the Hobo has a tendency to separate internally at the ends, the tubing inside detaches from the end. You can't see it but the handle will be floppy in that case. It doesn't affect the use at all and you can't tell when carried but if I was to buy another one I'd be sure to ask about that.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I've always liked the drop on the Hobo, plus it's much easier to get in and out of and easier to find your stuff because it's not the black hole that the Day is. I love the Day too but the Hobo is an easier bag to use IMHO. Holds less but still holds enough for me. The one thing you have to watch for is that the strap on the Hobo has a tendency to separate internally at the ends, the tubing inside detaches from the end. You can't see it but the handle will be floppy in that case. It doesn't affect the use at all and you can't tell when carried but if I was to buy another one I'd be sure to ask about that.


Thanks! I know exactly what you are talking about as I have felt that on straps from other brands.


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> Mogano Hobo with GSH...I posted a mod shot for anyone wondering how this bag carries (@RTone  )...
> 
> View attachment 4801745
> View attachment 4801746


It looks fantastic on you! Beautiful bag


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> It looks fantastic on you! Beautiful bag


Thanks!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Mogano Hobo with GSH...I posted a mod shot for anyone wondering how this bag carries (@RTone  )...
> 
> View attachment 4801745
> View attachment 4801746


Look great Muchstuff, I have saw this style and have been wondering what it is called, most sellers called this day bag but I know it's not. Great to know what it's called now. Liking the size too, beautiful bag


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Look great Muchstuff, I have saw this style and have been wondering what it is called, most sellers called this day bag but I know it's not. Great to know what it's called now. Liking the size too, beautiful bag


Yup just the hobo! And I agree about the size.


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Yup just the hobo! And I agree about the size.


You guys have so much knowledge and always happy to help us, I really appreciate that. 
By the way... I decide to keep the clutch, since it was still wet on most part of the clutch so I decided to gently wet the rest with sponge and gently scrub where it left the water damage marks. Now the colour looks even but can't tell util it completly dry. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed, hopefully it works.


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> You guys have so much knowledge and always happy to help us, I really appreciate that.
> By the way... I decide to keep the clutch, since it was still wet on most part of the clutch so I decided to gently wet the rest with sponge and gently scrub where it left the water damage marks. Now the colour looks even but can't tell util it completly dry. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed, hopefully it works.


Now that was smart thinking. Still wondering how on earth it got wet, did you hear back from the seller?


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Now that was smart thinking. Still wondering how on earth it got wet, did you hear back from the seller?


Thank you Muchstuff, I really hope it works.
Yes I heard back from her. She said she very surprised how did it get wet and told me to send it back she is happy to refund it plus postage I have to pay to post it back. 
I then replied to her I wanted to wait a day or two to see how it turns out when it is dry, and since it's still wet I then decide why don't just try to wet the whole clutch and let it dry completely to see how it turns out, I didn't tell her what I did though but prepare to loose money since I took a risk wetting the rest of the clutch myself. 
She replied to me she promised the bag wasn't wet when it's left her and think it must get wet during transit. I don't know what to believe but since I love it and got it in good price I just thought I would try coz it already shown water marks all over the clutch anyway so wet the whole clutch can't be any worse...lol
I will keep you posted how it is turn out, leaving in dry at the moment but so far it seems to work. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## M&Mthomas

These were pictures from yesterday, first 5 photos when I opened up the package clutch and dustbag was wet.
And last 3 photos from last night and just now after gently wet with sponge and left it drying since yesterday late afternoon about 14 hours later. It's coming out alright, can't tell until it's completely dry and I'm hoping it was only pure water/rain that wet the clutch before it arrived to me not other sort of liquid which would sure shown up once its dry. 
What do you think how it looks so far? A black mark near the top of corner has faded out too which is good. I am planing to leather condition it once its completely dry too. Wish me luck ladies/guys


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> These were pictures from yesterday, first 5 photos when I opened up the package clutch and dustbag was wet.
> And last 3 photos from last night and just now after gently wet with sponge and left it drying since yesterday late afternoon about 14 hours later. It's coming out alright, can't tell until it's completely dry and I'm hoping it was only pure water/rain that wet the clutch before it arrived to me not other sort of liquid which would sure shown up once its dry.
> What do you think how it looks so far? A black mark near the top of corner has faded out too which is good. I am planing to leather condition it once its completely dry too. Wish me luck ladies/guys
> 
> View attachment 4803896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803897
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803899
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803900
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803901
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803903


I’d say it’s looking pretty hopeful! Let’s see it once it’s completely dry and conditioned, I’m guessing you may have good results.


----------



## ksuromax

M&Mthomas said:


> These were pictures from yesterday, first 5 photos when I opened up the package clutch and dustbag was wet.
> And last 3 photos from last night and just now after gently wet with sponge and left it drying since yesterday late afternoon about 14 hours later. It's coming out alright, can't tell until it's completely dry and I'm hoping it was only pure water/rain that wet the clutch before it arrived to me not other sort of liquid which would sure shown up once its dry.
> What do you think how it looks so far? A black mark near the top of corner has faded out too which is good. I am planing to leather condition it once its completely dry too. Wish me luck ladies/guys
> 
> View attachment 4803896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803897
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803899
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803900
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803901
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803903


this looks definitely way better, it's even now and somewhat cleaner
wetting the whole thing is the only way to save it, if you want to speed up drying, stuff if with old newspapers and wrap in a white towel outside


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> I’d say it’s looking pretty hopeful! Let’s see it once it’s completely dry and conditioned, I’m guessing you may have good results.


Thank you Muchstuff, I can't see water marks anymore. I did try to gentle rubbing and padding it along water marks line yesterday when I tried to wet the rest. I will keep you guys posted


----------



## M&Mthomas

ksuromax said:


> this looks definitely way better, it's even now and somewhat cleaner
> wetting the whole thing is the only way to save it, if you want to speed up drying, stuff if with old newspapers and wrap in a white towel outside


Thank you Ksuromax, I will follow your advice. Wish me luck xx


----------



## ksuromax

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you Ksuromax, I will follow your advice. Wish me luck xx


don't worry, it's gonna turn out well, it's already obvious, the colour is even and the worst (and scary) part is already past behind


----------



## M&Mthomas

ksuromax said:


> don't worry, it's gonna turn out well, it's already obvious, the colour is even and the worst (and scary) part is already past behind


Thanks a lot Ksuromax, it's great to hear


----------



## whateve

M&Mthomas said:


> These were pictures from yesterday, first 5 photos when I opened up the package clutch and dustbag was wet.
> And last 3 photos from last night and just now after gently wet with sponge and left it drying since yesterday late afternoon about 14 hours later. It's coming out alright, can't tell until it's completely dry and I'm hoping it was only pure water/rain that wet the clutch before it arrived to me not other sort of liquid which would sure shown up once its dry.
> What do you think how it looks so far? A black mark near the top of corner has faded out too which is good. I am planing to leather condition it once its completely dry too. Wish me luck ladies/guys
> 
> View attachment 4803896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803897
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803899
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803900
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803901
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803903


I hope it dries even. Getting it all wet was the right thing to do IMO. How was it packaged? I always put whatever I'm sending inside a plastic bag before putting in the package or box.


----------



## M&Mthomas

whateve said:


> I hope it dries even. Getting it all wet was the right thing to do IMO. How was it packaged? I always put whatever I'm sending inside a plastic bag before putting in the package or box.


Thanks Whateve, yes me too always put item in plastic bag then in sachet or a box before I post it out. 
The package it came in was a sachet and sealed well from what I saw, she didn't put inside anything else apart from it's dustbag. I was cold yesterday so when I opened and touched it I thought it might because sachet has been in transit in the weather outside as it felt cold but when I pulled it out I can feel it was wet and can see water stain very well on the dustbag and some yellow colour transferred into dustbag fabric. I asked my husband to feel it too to make sure I didn't gone crazy...lol 
He felt and saw the same, I then check if inside the sachet feels wet or any sign of water but no, it felt dry no sign of water apart from feel cold, plastic stuffing inside the clutch was dry too.
I am not sure why but it has been in transit shipped since 16th Jul so perhaps water could just soke up in the leather, lining and dustbag? I can't see someone would be silly enough to send item out when it was still wet unless they hoping it would be dry by the time it gets to me but again outside the package has no sign of water damage at all or couriers wiped water off? 
All these questions are in my head coz I have no idea how could water got in there and from the look of it, there wasn't just tiny bit of water because dustbag, lining inside and leather was quite wet. I was nearly cry when I saw it >.<"
Anyway... it seems to look ok now, I can't see any water marks on it at all, would be able to tell in a couple more days. Fingers and toes crossed x


----------



## Catash

My holy grail: black Hamilton City!


----------



## muchstuff

Catash said:


> My holy grail: black Hamilton City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804187


Congrats, she’s lovely.


----------



## samfalstaff

Catash said:


> My holy grail: black Hamilton City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804187


Beautiful! Looks like she's glowing!


----------



## Monz1987

F/W 2005 Caramel City


----------



## M&Mthomas

Catash said:


> My holy grail: black Hamilton City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804187


She is a beauty ^_^


----------



## M&Mthomas

Monz1987 said:


> F/W 2005 Caramel City
> 
> View attachment 4804831


Look at her, she is so gorgeous and her leather is to die for


----------



## JenJBS

This lovely!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> This lovely!
> View attachment 4805429


lovely, indeed!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> lovely, indeed!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> This lovely!
> View attachment 4805429


Love it against the backdrop!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Love it against the backdrop!



Thank you!


----------



## M&Mthomas

JenJBS said:


> This lovely!
> View attachment 4805429


That's beautiful ^_^


----------



## JenJBS

M&Mthomas said:


> That's beautiful ^_^



Thank you!


----------



## Monz1987

M&Mthomas said:


> Look at her, she is so gorgeous and her leather is to die for


Thank you so much for the love!!


----------



## Monz1987

*F/W 2010 First in Pivoine *is my bag of the day!


----------



## M&Mthomas

Monz1987 said:


> *F/W 2010 First in Pivoine *is my bag of the day!
> 
> View attachment 4806582


Aww Monz.... you are very good at scoring all the beauty


----------



## Monz1987

M&Mthomas said:


> Aww Monz.... you are very good at scoring all the beauty


You are too kind!! Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Everyday tote...


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Everyday tote...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808146


Looks really nice Muchstuff


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Everyday tote...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808146



*Where* do you find these beautiful bags?????


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Looks really nice Muchstuff


Thanks, I love the Everyday, smoothy-smooth calfskin.


----------



## samfalstaff

2002 Flat Brass First and me on the way to the post office


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> *Where* do you find these beautiful bags?????


This is one of the very few I bought new!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> 2002 Flat Brass First and me on the way to the post office
> View attachment 4808211


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I love the Everyday, smoothy-smooth calfskin.


Yes, the leather looks very soft and smooth 


samfalstaff said:


> 2002 Flat Brass First and me on the way to the post office
> View attachment 4808211


You are very lucky, she is a beauty ^_^


----------



## samfalstaff

M&Mthomas said:


> Yes, the leather looks very soft and smooth
> 
> You are very lucky, she is a beauty ^_^


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

yin-yang  
BO duffel and Snowflake


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yin-yang
> BO duffel and Snowflake
> 
> View attachment 4808476


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> yin-yang
> BO duffel and Snowflake
> 
> View attachment 4808476



Snowflake us a beauty!


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> yin-yang
> BO duffel and Snowflake
> 
> View attachment 4808476


Cute kitty! S/he really makes that leather glow!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Snowflake us a beauty!


thanks, i'll tell her  
but between us, she is a pure devil!


----------



## ksuromax

Big and small graf on the way to the resort, #staycation #damnthisbloodycovid19


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> Big and small graf on the way to the resort, #staycation #damnthisbloodycovid19
> 
> View attachment 4808673


Omgggg GORGEOUS  !!!!!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Big and small graf on the way to the resort, #staycation #damnthisbloodycovid19
> 
> View attachment 4808673


My favourite graf!


----------



## muchstuff

Le Dix gold tag FBF...


----------



## sdkitty

ksuromax said:


> thanks, i'll tell her
> but between us, she is a pure devil!


I'm sure that white hair looks good on  your black bags and clothes


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Big and small graf on the way to the resort, #staycation #damnthisbloodycovid19
> 
> View attachment 4808673


I’m loving this!!!


----------



## ksuromax

sdkitty said:


> I'm sure that white hair looks good on  your black bags and clothes


oh, tell me about it!! 
the most common spice in the house!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Le Dix gold tag FBF...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808840


Fabulous!!


----------



## Heartlock

ksuromax said:


> Big and small graf on the way to the resort, #staycation #damnthisbloodycovid19
> 
> View attachment 4808673



The graffiti is so cool, love the bags!!


----------



## Monz1987

*S/S 2009 First in the colour Granny  *


----------



## Shoppingalways

City mini edge Great  size surprisingly. Thinking of getting city small


----------



## sdkitty

ksuromax said:


> oh, tell me about it!!
> the most common spice in the house!


I had a cat who was only partly white and that white hair was an issue for me.  But he was a love and yours is adorable


----------



## ksuromax

sdkitty said:


> I had a cat who was only partly white and that white hair was an issue for me.  But he was a love and yours is adorable


actually we have 4, 2 ginger and one brown with grey and white spots, so, it's all palette of colours  and by sod's law the one with contrast hair colour will come to rub at your legs when you wear the opposite colour


----------



## sdkitty

ksuromax said:


> actually we have 4, 2 ginger and one brown with grey and white spots, so, it's all palette of colours  and by sod's law the one with contrast hair colour will come to rub at your legs when you wear the opposite colour


our two now are brownish I guess you'd say.  they don't shed much and I haven't noticed any of their hair on my clothes.  the white was the biggest problem for me.  I wear black a lot.


----------



## ksuromax

City S


----------



## Shoppingalways

ksuromax said:


> yin-yang
> BO duffel and Snowflake
> Cute! My cat was a fighter to the core, no cuddling. She was feisty.
> View attachment 4808476


----------



## Shoppingalways

Shoppingalways said:


> City mini edge Great  size surprisingly. Thinking of getting city small


----------



## Shoppingalways

Sanitizer is the new decor on all my bags


----------



## ksuromax

Shoppingalways said:


> Sanitizer is the new decor on all my bags


yep, a new bag charm  
i have a few colours to choose from


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Le Dix gold tag FBF...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808840


absolutely gorgeous. Should you ever tire of it .....


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Le Dix gold tag FBF...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808840


Where did you find that cute little tree charm? I love anything "tree".


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> *S/S 2009 First in the colour Granny *
> 
> View attachment 4809383


Montz, I would LOVE to seem a Bal fam photo. I just can't keep up anymore and you've scored so many beauties.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> absolutely gorgeous. Should you ever tire of it .....


Noted   .


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Where did you find that cute little tree charm? I love anything "tree".


The lovely TPFer I bought the bag from included it!


----------



## muchstuff

She loves to change colour...S/S 2015 monk Day hobo.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> The lovely TPFer I bought the bag from included it!


win!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> *Noted*  .



You really must have a *Huge* notebook to record all the bags you have that people want.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> You really must have a *Huge* notebook to record all the bags you have that people want.


----------



## Monz1987

Kimbashop said:


> Montz, I would LOVE to seem a Bal fam photo. I just can't keep up anymore and you've scored so many beauties.


Ahhhh thank you SO much!! I will try to take a Balenciaga family photo today     I have 9 at the moment and am hunting for a Maldives city


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> Where did you find that cute little tree charm? I love anything "tree".


it looks like Timberland logo, could be a zipper pull charm, perhaps?


----------



## muchstuff

Papier B4 tattoo...


----------



## Dmurphy1

Switched into my canvas city today, from 2016.


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Switched into my canvas city today, from 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810625


Love the look of this!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Papier B4 tattoo...
> 
> View attachment 4810608


you made me miss mine!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> you made me miss mine!


You still have her right???


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You still have her right???


yes!


----------



## muchstuff

Mostly Bal...


----------



## Monz1987

It just felt like a Rose Berlingot day!


----------



## samfalstaff

2010 Castagna G12 Town
I love this color!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Mostly Bal...
> 
> View attachment 4812555


Breathtaking view!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> It just felt like a Rose Berlingot day!
> 
> View attachment 4812600


Just lovely!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Breathtaking view!


Thanks, nice place to unwind...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, nice place to unwind...


 enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar clutch  
and a bracelet


----------



## Dmurphy1

This one again !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

samfalstaff said:


> 2010 Castagna G12 Town
> I love this color!
> View attachment 4812609


Gorgeous  !!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> This one again !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813288


Love your stack!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> Love your stack!


Wow, thanks, means a lot coming from someone with such AMAZING taste !!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow, thanks, means a lot coming from someone with such AMAZING taste !!


----------



## Iamminda

Using my favorite BBag for the first time in many months  — still  this one!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite BBag for the first time in many months  — still  this one!
> 
> View attachment 4813751


Still a beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Still a beauty!



Thanks .  I can never part with this one.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite BBag for the first time in many months  — still  this one!
> 
> View attachment 4813751


Gorgeous bag !!


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous bag !!



Thank you


----------



## A1aGypsy

Arrrgh. That feeling... when you have never felt the graffiti... and then you look... and look again... and...

S**t.


----------



## Dmurphy1

A1aGypsy said:


> Arrrgh. That feeling... when you have never felt the graffiti... and then you look... and look again... and...
> 
> S**t.


I feel your pain, same here...


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite BBag for the first time in many months  — still  this one!
> 
> View attachment 4813751


I have not seen many of these bags. I love the gold plating.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> I have not seen many of these bags. I love the gold plating.



Thanks .  I love it — off the top of my head, I can only think of two TPFers who have this black metal plate but in the City size.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite BBag for the first time in many months  — still  this one!
> 
> View attachment 4813751


glad to see you still have her!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> glad to see you still have her!



Thanks K .  She’s a keeper for sure.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K .  She’s a keeper for sure.


she's a stunning bag!


----------



## Confection10

Raisin PT


----------



## JenJBS

Confection10 said:


> Raisin PT
> 
> View attachment 4814196



Fabulous bag!   That color is TDF!


----------



## muchstuff

Confection10 said:


> Raisin PT
> 
> View attachment 4814196


G21 hardware


----------



## ksuromax

Mini BO for a quick errand


----------



## sdkitty

ksuromax said:


> Mini BO for a quick errand
> 
> View attachment 4814782


quite a collection of bracelets there


----------



## ksuromax

sdkitty said:


> quite a collection of bracelets there


----------



## Monz1987

This thread is so fun! I just love seeing how people style their Bals. It’s another hot one today, so I’m wearing a pink floral maxi dress from H&M and a big ol’ sun hat, paired with my F/W 2005 City in Caramel.


----------



## sdkitty

Monz1987 said:


> This thread is so fun! I just love seeing how people style their Bals. It’s another hot one today, so I’m wearing a pink floral maxi dress from H&M and a big ol’ sun hat, paired with my F/W 2005 City in Caramel.
> 
> View attachment 4815696


love that carmel color. is that the one you just got?


----------



## Monz1987

sdkitty said:


> love that carmel color. is that the one you just got?


Thank you so much! Yes, this is the one that came recently.


----------



## sdkitty

Monz1987 said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, this is the one that came recently.


beautiful neutral.  but will be somewhat vulnerable to spots and marks I think


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> This thread is so fun! I just love seeing how people style their Bals. It’s another hot one today, so I’m wearing a pink floral maxi dress from H&M and a big ol’ sun hat, paired with my F/W 2005 City in Caramel.
> 
> View attachment 4815696


lovely dress  
great look!


----------



## Lakotan

Monz1987 said:


> This thread is so fun! I just love seeing how people style their Bals. It’s another hot one today, so I’m wearing a pink floral maxi dress from H&M and a big ol’ sun hat, paired with my F/W 2005 City in Caramel.
> 
> View attachment 4815696


So stylish! You have a great taste.


----------



## Monz1987

sdkitty said:


> beautiful neutral.  but will be somewhat vulnerable to spots and marks I think


Thank you. And I definitely agree with you... it must’ve been a very well taken care of bag by the previous owner. I must keep her in the best condition I can!


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> lovely dress
> great look!


Wow, you are so sweet! Thank you very much!!


----------



## Monz1987

Lakotan said:


> So stylish! You have a great taste.


Aww, thank you so much! What a compliment!


----------



## ksuromax

mini BO


----------



## Monz1987

*Today’s bag is... My S/S 2006 Work in Lilac! *Personally, I love the crinkled look of some of the chèvre leather on this bag, though I’m aware 2006 was not a very good year leather-wise for Balenciaga.


----------



## IntheOcean

Monz1987 said:


> *Today’s bag is... My S/S 2006 Work in Lilac! *Personally, I love the crinkled look of some of the chèvre leather on this bag, though I’m aware 2006 was not a very good year leather-wise for Balenciaga.
> 
> View attachment 4817653


Such a nice color!


----------



## Monz1987

IntheOcean said:


> Such a nice color!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## sdkitty

Monz1987 said:


> *Today’s bag is... My S/S 2006 Work in Lilac! *Personally, I love the crinkled look of some of the chèvre leather on this bag, though I’m aware 2006 was not a very good year leather-wise for Balenciaga.
> 
> View attachment 4817653


pretty... kinda grey with purple undertones?


----------



## Monz1987

sdkitty said:


> pretty... kinda grey with purple undertones?





sdkitty said:


> pretty... kinda grey with purple undertones?


thank you!!   You’re close, but it’s more the other way around... like a medium purple with grey undertones. The bag itself has very slightly faded overall, as compared to the mirror, which is still the original colour. I took another pic in natural outdoor lighting so maybe you could see the colour a bit better.


----------



## RT1

Monz1987 said:


> thank you!!   You’re close, but it’s more the other way around... like a medium purple with grey undertones. The bag itself has very slightly faded overall, as compared to the mirror, which is still the original colour. I took another pic in natural outdoor lighting so maybe you could see the colour a bit better.
> 
> View attachment 4818607



This color is really pretty.    
You always have the prettiest shades of color in your bags.


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> thank you!!   You’re close, but it’s more the other way around... like a medium purple with grey undertones. The bag itself has very slightly faded overall, as compared to the mirror, which is still the original colour. I took another pic in natural outdoor lighting so maybe you could see the colour a bit better.
> 
> View attachment 4818607


such a beauty!!


----------



## sdkitty

Monz1987 said:


> thank you!!   You’re close, but it’s more the other way around... like a medium purple with grey undertones. The bag itself has very slightly faded overall, as compared to the mirror, which is still the original colour. I took another pic in natural outdoor lighting so maybe you could see the colour a bit better.
> 
> View attachment 4818607


yes, it looks more purple here....pretty color


----------



## Monz1987

RTone said:


> This color is really pretty.
> You always have the prettiest shades of color in your bags.


Thank you so much!!    That truly means a lot to me!


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> such a beauty!!


Thank you very much lovely!!


----------



## viewwing

Some of my bals came out to play today!


----------



## Monz1987

Miss GRANNY green! 
I’m obsessed with this colour for summer.


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> Miss GRANNY green!
> I’m obsessed with this colour for summer.
> 
> View attachment 4821128


Perfect for summer!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 4822861
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822862


Yea!!!!     
My favorite of all your Bals!!!   
Beautiful pictures, my friend.


----------



## kerryisntreal

ksuromax said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 4822861
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822862


Um, love the bag... NEED the wine glass...


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> Yea!!!!
> My favorite of all your Bals!!!
> Beautiful pictures, my friend.


thank you!  
didn't mean to post duplicates


----------



## ksuromax

kerryisntreal said:


> Um, love the bag... NEED the wine glass...


 
 thanks, Darlin'!


----------



## ksuromax

Graf S City


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Graf S City
> 
> View attachment 4824586


Beautiful, as always!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> Beautiful, as always!


----------



## diva7633

Waiting for my first week back in the classroom to be over.


----------



## pale_septembre

Balenciaga Sunday from 2009 (a gift when I graduated college 11 years ago)


----------



## muchstuff

diva7633 said:


> Waiting for my first week back in the classroom to be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824696


Is that a metallic? What season is it?


----------



## diva7633

Yes. Gris aluminum. I believe Fall 2014


muchstuff said:


> Is that a metallic? What season is it?


----------



## muchstuff

diva7633 said:


> Yes. Gris aluminum. I believe Fall 2014


Very pretty!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Very pretty!


Don't know why, but I LOVE metallic bags!!!   
This one is especially beautiful!


----------



## shesnochill

Been Rebecca Minkoff’ing it lately. Today— back on the Bal train.


----------



## RT1

That's a gorgeous Bal.     
Always love your pictures of your RMs, as well.


----------



## Catash

My one and only mini giant: 2011 Curry City! Still looks new (barely worn ) but very slouchy!


----------



## pale_septembre

Catash said:


> My one and only mini giant: 2011 Curry City! Still looks new (barely worn ) but very slouchy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826388


Amazing color


----------



## ksuromax

Catash said:


> My one and only mini giant: 2011 Curry City! Still looks new (barely worn ) but very slouchy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826388


Bella!!


----------



## IntheOcean

shesnochill said:


> Been Rebecca Minkoff’ing it lately. Today— back on the Bal train.
> 
> View attachment 4825351
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825353


Such a pretty Bal!  Love the giant hardware.


Catash said:


> My one and only mini giant: 2011 Curry City! Still looks new (barely worn ) but very slouchy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826388


Oh wow! What a gorgeous yellow! And the silver hardware looks amazing against it, this color really makes the hardware pop, I think.


----------



## LostInBal

Good week ladies!
Today wearing black pebbled leather pre first


----------



## pale_septembre

aalinne_72 said:


> Good week ladies!
> Today wearing black pebbled leather pre first
> 
> View attachment 4827213



Gorgeous bag. The leather looks amazing. Love the bag charm. Looks like a pleasant day as well


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Good week ladies!
> Today wearing black pebbled leather pre first
> 
> View attachment 4827213


Aaline what leather do you think this is?


----------



## samfalstaff

aalinne_72 said:


> Good week ladies!
> Today wearing black pebbled leather pre first
> 
> View attachment 4827213


Love this! Also wondering what the leather is.


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Aaline what leather do you think this is?


It’s full grain cowhide leather


----------



## muchstuff

B4 Papier Tattoo ...


----------



## kerryisntreal

aalinne_72 said:


> It’s full grain cowhide leather


I feel like I recently saw a brown suede version of this somewhere! Does this style have a strap or are the side rings decorative?


----------



## LostInBal

kerryisntreal said:


> I feel like I recently saw a brown suede version of this somewhere! Does this style have a strap or are the side rings decorative?


Hi lady! Yes it comes with original strap! I have this same exact bag in maroon/bourdeaux color. Will take pics asap. You probably saw a Monk leather or suede one both 02s?.


----------



## LostInBal

aalinne_72 said:


> Good week ladies!
> Today wearing black pebbled leather pre first
> 
> View attachment 4827213



This is the maroon one with it’s original strap! Isn’t she gorgeous?? Depending lightning changes shades.


----------



## diva7633

RTone said:


> Don't know why, but I LOVE metallic bags!!!
> This one is especially beautiful!


Mine? Thank you. I too love Metallica matches everything as so far this one has worn beautifully. Usually metallic bags chip and don’t age well.


----------



## kerryisntreal

aalinne_72 said:


> Hi lady! Yes it comes with original strap! I have this same exact bag in maroon/bourdeaux color. Will take pics asap. You probably saw a Monk leather or suede one both 02s?.


Oh wow that maroon one is gorgeous! Both of yours have stunning leather! Looks super thick. I found the listing again, here’s a pic from it:



I’m not familiar with monk vs suede but it seems to be the same “pre-first” style. So funny, I had never seen this style before and now within a few days here's 3! Lol. 

And now I'm inspired to carry my 02 black suede first today


----------



## LostInBal

kerryisntreal said:


> Oh wow that maroon one is gorgeous! Both of yours have stunning leather! Looks super thick. I found the listing again, here’s a pic from it:
> View attachment 4829573
> 
> 
> I’m not familiar with monk vs suede but it seems to be the same “pre-first” style. So funny, I had never seen this style before and now within a few days here's 3! Lol.
> 
> And now I'm inspired to carry my 02 black suede first today
> View attachment 4829582


Wow! New to me that brown suede one!
Have a 02 Black suede but in the multi zipper version.
I have a couple or three more pre First too but different models. Let me see if I can pics


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Triangle
> 
> View attachment 4831442


You always look impeccable.  
And, your hair color is to die for.


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> You always look impeccable.
> And, your hair color is to die for.


 you're too kind, my friend!


----------



## BBBagHag

Taking my “new” Pewter out to dinner and drinks


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Taking my “new” Pewter out to dinner and drinks
> View attachment 4831753


Lovely bag!


----------



## Ninkyy

My brand new baby City mini went out to play for the first time! I was supposed to buy the small size, but then I saw this and fell in love


----------



## JenJBS

Ninkyy said:


> My brand new baby City mini went out to play for the first time! I was supposed to buy the small size, but then I saw this and fell in love
> 
> View attachment 4832154



That same thing happened to me...  Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## pale_septembre

2010 City in Vert d’Eau with 21 gold hardware


----------



## BBBagHag

Beautiful!


pale_septembre said:


> 2010 City in Vert d’Eau with 21 gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 4832442


----------



## shesnochill

Furniture shopping with my City!


----------



## RT1

shesnochill said:


> Furniture shopping with my City!
> 
> View attachment 4832724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832726
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832727


That's just gorgeous!    
Best of luck on the furniture hunting...I know that can be a really daunting task!


----------



## ksuromax

again Triangle


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## muchstuff

07 mogano G21 Hobo...


----------



## Catash

Hey I made it to the Purseforum Roundup! I am so excited every time when my purse got picked! 


Catash said:


> My one and only mini giant: 2011 Curry City! Still looks new (barely worn ) but very slouchy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826388


----------



## muchstuff

Catash said:


> Hey I made it to the Purseforum Roundup! I am so excited every time when my purse got picked!


Hey congrats!


----------



## Lakotan

pale_septembre said:


> 2010 City in Vert d’Eau with 21 gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 4832442


So beautiful, rose gold really stands out against pale green background!


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> 07 mogano G21 Hobo...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835436



Ohhhhh, I missed out on a gorgeous distressed Mogano Day back in the day, and still regret it! Now, I have too many Bals to even consider adding one...although never say never! Mogano is such a beautiful reddish brown!


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Ohhhhh, I missed out on a gorgeous distressed Mogano Day back in the day, and still regret it! Now, I have too many Bals to even consider adding one...although never say never! Mogano is such a beautiful reddish brown!


I stupidly passed on a castagna Day with G21 rose gold HW and I'm still kicking myself.


----------



## Iamminda

Catash said:


> Hey I made it to the Purseforum Roundup! I am so excited every time when my purse got picked!



That’s great!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> 07 mogano G21 Hobo...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835436


LOVE Mogano. I have a city in Mogano and I think it is one of the most beautiful browns across brands, in part due to the quality of the chevre leather itself.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> LOVE Mogano. I have a city in Mogano and I think it is one of the most beautiful browns across brands, in part due to the quality of the chevre leather itself.


Well said.


----------



## ksuromax

Catash said:


> Hey I made it to the Purseforum Roundup! I am so excited every time when my purse got picked!


Yeeey!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

all these Mogano talks makes me itch to pull out mine... tomorrow, probably?


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> all these Mogano talks makes me itch to pull out mine... tomorrow, probably?


YES! I'll pull out mine. Maybe we can do a Mogano photo party.


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> YES! I'll pull out mine. Maybe we can do a Mogano photo party.


Sorry, cheated today


----------



## ksuromax

Mogano Day


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> Mogano Day
> 
> View attachment 4838145


 
The mogano always makes me think of fudge brownies, which then makes me hungry. 

OK, game on. Pics to come....


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Mogano Day
> 
> View attachment 4838145


So pretty!


----------



## BBBagHag

Your outfit is perfection. I love your necklaces but that Mogano tho



ksuromax said:


> Mogano Day
> 
> View attachment 4838145


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Mogano Day
> 
> View attachment 4838145



Have you had a chance to put a patina on your bracelet?
You always look lovely!


----------



## ksuromax

BBBagHag said:


> Your outfit is perfection. I love your necklaces but that Mogano tho


thank you!  


RT1 said:


> Have you had a chance to put a patina on your bracelet?
> You always look lovely!


nah, not really, i put it on and it mixed with other bracelets, now if i use Sulphur soap it will cause tarnishing on all other pieces, i decided to leave it alone and let them grow patina naturally


----------



## ksuromax

Mogano Day


----------



## Kimbashop

Mogano City


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Mogano City
> View attachment 4840233
> View attachment 4840234


Wow! I gasped when I saw this.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! I gasped when I saw this.


It was one of my HG bags that I purchased second-hand on FP two years ago. I don't think it was ever used; there was not a mark on the silver tag, the brass hardware was still blackened in and unscratched, and the leather was stiff as if it had never been broken in. I think someone had stored this in their closet as a collector's bag and decided to let it go.

Mogano *anything* is worth the hunt!


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> It was one of my HG bags that I purchased second-hand on FP two years ago. I don't think it was ever used; there was not a mark on the silver tag, the brass hardware was still blackened in and unscratched, and the leather was stiff as if it had never been broken in. I think someone had stored this in their closet as a collector's bag and decided to let it go.
> 
> Mogano *anything* is worth the hunt!


I don't know. I've been on so many "hunts" lately. Need to clear up some closet space first.


----------



## maria28

I’ve been using my good old girl (black city) almost everyday for the last few months


----------



## shesnochill

Friday at work with my PT with GGH!


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Friday at work with my PT with GGH!
> 
> View attachment 4841068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841069


Looks great on you!


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Looks great on you!




Thanks @muchstuff


----------



## Monz1987

I’ll carry my brighter bags right into the fall no problem!   Rose Berlingot City


----------



## RT1

This is fantastic.    
Love the color!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> I’ll carry my brighter bags right into the fall no problem!   Rose Berlingot City
> 
> View attachment 4845771


very beautiful!!


----------



## chowlover2

Monz1987 said:


> I’ll carry my brighter bags right into the fall no problem!   Rose Berlingot City
> 
> View attachment 4845771


I love this bag!


----------



## Lakotan

Monz1987 said:


> I’ll carry my brighter bags right into the fall no problem!   Rose Berlingot City
> 
> View attachment 4845771


It is a great color! Please post some mod pics.


----------



## maria28

Moogle & Tonberry charms and Cactuar mask with my Bal for today


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sitting in the car earlier with my husband, while my son was in seeing the dentist... DH wasn’t questioning this picture taking at all 


BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge City Medium
Chevre Blue Nuit PHW


----------



## ksuromax

MaseratiMomma said:


> Sitting in the car earlier with my husband, while my son was in seeing the dentist... DH wasn’t questioning this picture taking at all
> View attachment 4848257
> 
> BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge City Medium
> Chevre Blue Nuit PHW


DHs not questioning bags pics taking are true keepers!


----------



## Monz1987

New to me 2005 Magenta Day


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Monz1987 said:


> New to me 2005 Magenta Day
> 
> View attachment 4848856


Lovely color!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

ksuromax said:


> DHs not questioning bags pics taking are true keepers!


Agreed


----------



## JenJBS

Monz1987 said:


> New to me 2005 Magenta Day
> 
> View attachment 4848856



It's fabulous!


----------



## BBBagHag

Twins! I’m loving your growing collection   


Monz1987 said:


> New to me 2005 Magenta Day
> 
> View attachment 4848856


----------



## muchstuff

Travel group...


----------



## RT1

Monz1987 said:


> New to me 2005 Magenta Day
> 
> View attachment 4848856


Awesome addition to your collection!


----------



## Monz1987

RT1 said:


> Awesome addition to your collection!


Thank you so much!!! I need to take another Bal family photo one of these days


----------



## Monz1987

BBBagHag said:


> Twins! I’m loving your growing collection


Omgsh another bag twin!!   I love finding my bag twins!! So awesome.


----------



## Monz1987

JenJBS said:


> It's fabulous!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Monz1987

MaseratiMomma said:


> Lovely color!


Thank you very much! I love a deeper pink shade for fall


----------



## RT1

Monz1987 said:


> Thank you so much!!! I need to take another Bal family photo one of these days


Yes, you certainly do!


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> Travel group...
> 
> View attachment 4849084



Muchstuff, is that the first season FBF? She is perfect!


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Muchstuff, is that the first season FBF? She is perfect!


It is, gold tag Le Dix. She’s showing her age a bit but still lovely!


----------



## Narnanz

Although I used a Coach Court today as I had a short day and only needed a few things...I have been using my Bleu Obscur City....she all packed for tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic Edge Mini-City...


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> Although I used a Coach Court today as I had a short day and only needed a few things...I have been using my Bleu Obscur City....she all packed for tomorrow and Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850704





JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City...
> 
> View attachment 4851233


2 black beauties!!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> 2 black beauties!!



Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City...
> 
> View attachment 4851233


Black on black is always stunning


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Black on black is always stunning



Thank you!


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> It is, gold tag Le Dix. She’s showing her age a bit but still lovely!



I am in love!! You are so lucky to have found it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Lakotan said:


> I am in love!! You are so lucky to have found it!


I agree! Is it from 2001? Would love to see some closer shots of the bag when you get a chance!


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> I am in love!! You are so lucky to have found it!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I agree! Is it from 2001? Would love to see some closer shots of the bag when you get a chance!


Will do!


----------



## ksuromax

Work in Pewter from 2005


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter from 2005
> 
> View attachment 4853786


You always take such great pictures of your bags!  
Love this one!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter from 2005
> 
> View attachment 4853786


What a beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter from 2005
> 
> View attachment 4853786



Gorgeous!    What a beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> You always take such great pictures of your bags!
> Love this one!





muchstuff said:


> What a beauty!





JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!    What a beauty!



thank you kindly!


----------



## Monz1987

Super casual today with my 2004 Seafoam ‘The Purse.’ Chèvre + pewter hardware =


----------



## Lakotan

Monz1987 said:


> Super casual today with my 2004 Seafoam ‘The Purse.’ Chèvre + pewter hardware =
> 
> View attachment 4855660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855661


Gorgeous color and you rock it!


----------



## Iamminda

Pretty — and I really like your sweater/top 


Monz1987 said:


> Super casual today with my 2004 Seafoam ‘The Purse.’ Chèvre + pewter hardware =
> 
> View attachment 4855660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855661


----------



## samfalstaff

Rouge Theatre City


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Rouge Theatre City
> View attachment 4856294


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


>


I concur!


----------



## RT1

Monz1987 said:


> Super casual today with my 2004 Seafoam ‘The Purse.’ Chèvre + pewter hardware =
> 
> View attachment 4855660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855661


This is just a wonderful color.
Beautiful pictures, as always!


----------



## RT1

samfalstaff said:


> Rouge Theatre City
> View attachment 4856294


WOW!!!!   
This is superb in every way!


----------



## samfalstaff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I concur!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

RT1 said:


> WOW!!!!
> This is superb in every way!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

I didn't go anywhere today but noticed the RT City went well with the chair! But then my husband sat on it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> Super casual today with my 2004 Seafoam ‘The Purse.’ Chèvre + pewter hardware =
> 
> View attachment 4855660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855661


This is beautiful! Perfect end of summer bag!


----------



## Monz1987

Lakotan said:


> Gorgeous color and you rock it!


Awww thank you so much! You are so sweet


----------



## Monz1987

Iamminda said:


> Pretty — and I really like your sweater/top


Thank you very much!! So kind of you to say.


----------



## Monz1987

RT1 said:


> This is just a wonderful color.
> Beautiful pictures, as always!


Awww thank you so much my friend!! I love the old Bal colours so much


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> This is beautiful! Perfect end of summer bag!


Thank you, thank you! And yes I definitely agree! Perfect for the summer/fall transition


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> Rouge Theatre City
> View attachment 4856294


Wow, SUCH a perfect bag, and in such divine condition too! I bet you rock it well!


----------



## Monz1987

Just going with a classic fave of mine - the S/S 2008 First in black. One of my favourite leathers out of all my Bal bags - it’s gotta be that chèvre!


----------



## RT1

Gorgeous pictures, as always @Monz1987!   
This Black Bbag is really nice.


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> Wow, SUCH a perfect bag, and in such divine condition too! I bet you rock it well!


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> Just going with a classic fave of mine - the S/S 2008 First in black. One of my favourite leathers out of all my Bal bags - it’s gotta be that chèvre!
> 
> View attachment 4857697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857698


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> I didn't go anywhere today but noticed the RT City went well with the chair! But then my husband sat on it!
> View attachment 4857384


I think Rouge Theatre is the most beautiful Bal red. I have a Day bag in RT and I will take it out every now and then just to stare at it. This is gorgeous. I love it against the chair as well.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> I think Rouge Theatre is the most beautiful Bal red. I have a Day bag in RT and I will take it out every now and then just to stare at it. This is gorgeous. I love it against the chair as well.


Thanks


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> I think Rouge Theatre is the most beautiful Bal red. I have a Day bag in RT and I will take it out every now and then just to stare at it. This is gorgeous. I love it against the chair as well.



Agree on RT


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> Just going with a classic fave of mine - the S/S 2008 First in black. One of my favourite leathers out of all my Bal bags - it’s gotta be that chèvre!
> 
> View attachment 4857697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857698


Could it be chevre? Didn't Bal change to agneau in 2008? Regardless, the leather looks amazing! I'll add 2008 to the list of amazing Bal leather years!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Could it be chevre? Didn't Bal change to agneau in 2008? Regardless, the leather looks amazing! I'll add 2008 to the list of amazing Bal leather years!


 S/S 2008 was a mix of chevre and agneau. F/W has been said to be all agneau but a couple of us are of the opinion that there was still some chevre mixed in that season as well.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2008 was a mix of chevre and agneau. F/W has been said to be all agneau but a couple of us are of the opinion that there was still some chevre mixed in that season as well.


Oh, good to know! Makes it even more special!


----------



## Punkkitten

Narnanz said:


> Although I used a Coach Court today as I had a short day and only needed a few things...I have been using my Bleu Obscur City....she all packed for tomorrow and Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850704


THAT COLOR!


----------



## Lakotan

Just wanted to share pictures of Marine 07 Days with you all. The leather is moist and supple, incredible. I have two, just in case one gets scuffed, lol! May be muchstuff shares her 08 Marine? She takes much better pictures than I do.


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Just wanted to share pictures of Marine 07 Days with you all. The leather is moist and supple, incredible. I have two, just in case one gets scuffed, lol! May be muchstuff shares her 08 Marine? She takes much better pictures than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858299
> View attachment 4858300
> View attachment 4858301
> View attachment 4858302
> View attachment 4858303


Your pics are just fine! My gal is a F/W 08 and I swear she's chevre not agneau even though the paper tag says otherwise. Just compare her to yours...


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> Your pics are just fine! My gal is a F/W 08 and I swear she's chevre not agneau even though the paper tag says otherwise. Just compare her to yours...
> 
> View attachment 4858310
> View attachment 4858311


yes, they look like sisters! May be some leftover chevre leather from 07?


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> yes, they look like sisters! May be some leftover chevre leather from 07?


Given that there were still chevre bags being made S/S 08 I can see there being a few in the fall batches.


----------



## samfalstaff

Lakotan said:


> Just wanted to share pictures of Marine 07 Days with you all. The leather is moist and supple, incredible. I have two, just in case one gets scuffed, lol! May be muchstuff shares her 08 Marine? She takes much better pictures than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858299
> View attachment 4858300
> View attachment 4858301
> View attachment 4858302
> View attachment 4858303


I love how the sunlight picks up the blue color!


----------



## Monz1987

Lakotan said:


> Just wanted to share pictures of Marine 07 Days with you all. The leather is moist and supple, incredible. I have two, just in case one gets scuffed, lol! May be muchstuff shares her 08 Marine? She takes much better pictures than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858299
> View attachment 4858300
> View attachment 4858301
> View attachment 4858302
> View attachment 4858303


Wow such BEAUTIFUL leather on this bag! It is pure perfection!!


----------



## Monz1987

RT1 said:


> Gorgeous pictures, as always @Monz1987!
> This Black Bbag is really nice.


Thank you for your kind compliments as always my friend!!


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


>


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> Could it be chevre? Didn't Bal change to agneau in 2008? Regardless, the leather looks amazing! I'll add 2008 to the list of amazing Bal leather years!


Yesss I do believe this is one of the 2008 bags made from chèvre - it is different than my agneau bags and definitely like my oldies from the earlier 2000’s that were also chèvre. It’s super thick and smooshy! I just love it.


----------



## muchstuff

G12 Move On crossbody...


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> G12 Move On crossbody...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859192


Such a cutie! I’m really loving the leather on this one


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> Such a cutie! I’m really loving the leather on this one


Super practical for afternoon walks when all I need is my inhaler, lip gloss and phone! Although it would hold quite a bit more...


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> G12 Move On crossbody...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859192


muchstuff, what year is this? Great leather! Black? I think Move-on was only made for 1-2 years? I actually saw someone carrying it in a restaurant a few years back.


----------



## muchstuff

Yes, black. 2010-2011 for sure, I don't know if it was made in any other years. Mine has the "made in Italy" lower case so pre 2011, and I've seen it in rose gold with the "MADE IN ITALY" which would indicate 2011 at least. There's one with classic HW on eBay and has been there for quite a long while.


----------



## muchstuff

@Lakotan here's the ebay link, it's anthra and pre-2011. Better shape than mine, my drawstring has been cut off at the ends.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...229702?hash=item2f4a5f6906:g:aI0AAOSwsFpWSTMn


----------



## Lakotan

these are such cute little bags! thank you


----------



## Lakotan

Here is my bag for today, can anyone guess the color?


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Here is my bag for today, can anyone guess the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859244


Blue lavande?


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> Blue lavande?


 wow, you are good! that is exactly right, lol! I need to be more tricky next time.


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> wow, you are good! that is exactly right, lol! I need to be more tricky next time.


 It's a very distinctive Bal colour, I'm not so good with lots of other ones.


----------



## BBBagHag

I love this color combo of Bleu lava de with the giant rose gold hw. I’ve been looking for that combo myself!


Lakotan said:


> Here is my bag for today, can anyone guess the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859244


----------



## Monz1987

F/W 2010 Town in Bois de Rose with RGH. 

This was my first Balenciaga bag ever, and I rarely wear it anymore, but I’m bringing her out today to show her some love!


----------



## RT1

Monz1987 said:


> F/W 2010 Town in Bois de Rose with RGH.
> 
> This was my first Balenciaga bag ever, and I rarely wear it anymore, but I’m bringing her out today to show her some love!
> 
> View attachment 4861621


Oh My, this has to be one of my favorite bags that you own.   
Incredible color.


----------



## Monz1987

RT1 said:


> Oh My, this has to be one of my favorite bags that you own.
> Incredible color.


You are so sweet!! Thank you so much. I’m happy you like the colour! Have a fantastic day, my friend!


----------



## ilovebulldogs

QueenLouis said:


> Mangue City out for dinner & a movie yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4194480


Hi!  I am looking for a certain "yellow" Balenciaga color.  Would you say the mangue color has more of an orange tint to it or is it just a deep dark yellow? Thanks so much for your anticipated reply.


----------



## kerryisntreal

ilovebulldogs said:


> Hi!  I am looking for a certain "yellow" Balenciaga color.  Would you say the mangue color has more of an orange tint to it or is it just a deep dark yellow? Thanks so much for your anticipated reply.


I had a mangue velo way back when and I’d classify it  as a deep yellow. It’s pretty much exactly the color of a mango! Or, certain taxis or school buses...


----------



## Narnanz

kerryisntreal said:


> I had a mangue velo way back when and I’d classify it  as a deep yellow. It’s pretty much exactly the color of a mango! Or, certain taxis or school buses...
> View attachment 4864041
> View attachment 4864043
> View attachment 4864040


Gorgeous Yellow...its like Sunshine and Sunflowers


----------



## JenJBS

kerryisntreal said:


> I had a mangue velo way back when and I’d classify it  as a deep yellow. It’s pretty much exactly the color of a mango! Or, certain taxis or school buses...
> View attachment 4864041
> View attachment 4864043
> View attachment 4864040



Love the shot of the yellow bag with the yellow taxi!


----------



## samfalstaff

kerryisntreal said:


> I had a mangue velo way back when and I’d classify it  as a deep yellow. It’s pretty much exactly the color of a mango! Or, certain taxis or school buses...
> View attachment 4864041
> View attachment 4864043
> View attachment 4864040


This is gorgeous! What year is it?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> This is gorgeous! What year is it?


F/W 2012.


----------



## Punkkitten

Monz1987 said:


> Just going with a classic fave of mine - the S/S 2008 First in black. One of my favourite leathers out of all my Bal bags - it’s gotta be that chèvre!
> 
> View attachment 4857697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857698


I just bought myself a green first, and a black one is high on my "next purchase" list.  So cool, Kate Moss rocker girl.  Love it.


----------



## kerryisntreal

samfalstaff said:


> This is gorgeous! What year is it?





Narnanz said:


> Gorgeous Yellow...its like Sunshine and Sunflowers


It is a great yellow! Highly recommend! 

I actually ended up letting this particular bag go bc it turns out I’m not really A) a velo gal or B) a giant hardware gal... but a good condition rh mango city (or ideally a work!) is absolutely at (ok ok... near) the top of my want list


----------



## ksuromax

Work in Pewter from 2005 is riding the shotgun


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter from 2005 is riding the shotgun
> 
> View attachment 4866051



Stunning!


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Work in Pewter from 2005 is riding the shotgun
> 
> View attachment 4866051


This bag is SOOOOO dang stunning! I can’t get over it! I’ve always wanted a metallic! How hard would you say the old holiday metallics are to find? What a beauty.


----------



## Monz1987

Bringing out my 2005 Magenta Day yet again on this cool fall morning!


----------



## RT1

You have the prettiest colors in your collection.     
I'd love to see all your bags pictured.


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> This bag is SOOOOO dang stunning! I can’t get over it! I’ve always wanted a metallic! How hard would you say the old holiday metallics are to find? What a beauty.


Thanks!  
they are fewer than the other colours, plus there's always a question of the condition


----------



## Monz1987

RT1 said:


> You have the prettiest colors in your collection.
> I'd love to see all your bags pictured.


Thank you so much my friend!   As soon as my next two Balenciaga bags arrive, I will take one big family photo! Both are on the way... and one should be here by next week.


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> Bringing out my 2005 Magenta Day yet again on this cool fall morning!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866674


Fabulous!


----------



## ksuromax

Mini BO


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous!


Why thank you very much!!


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Mini BO
> 
> View attachment 4866781


Super cute! I love that colour. Perfect for fall!


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> This bag is SOOOOO dang stunning! I can’t get over it! I’ve always wanted a metallic! How hard would you say the old holiday metallics are to find? What a beauty.


There’s a First currently on eBay...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/184472049243


----------



## JenJBS

Monz1987 said:


> Bringing out my 2005 Magenta Day yet again on this cool fall morning!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866674



That color is gorgeous!  Absolutely stunning!  Perfect for Fall!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> Super cute! I love that colour. Perfect for fall!


Thank you


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> Bringing out my 2005 Magenta Day yet again on this cool fall morning!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866674


Wow! That color!


----------



## Monz1987

JenJBS said:


> That color is gorgeous!  Absolutely stunning!  Perfect for Fall!


Thank you so much!! Definitely the perfect “pinky” shade for fall. Hehe I gotta have my pink bags!


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! That color!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Sunday .  Today with my beloved B.L. to pick up a to-go order.


----------



## Punkkitten

ksuromax said:


> Mini BO
> 
> View attachment 4866781


LOVING the color combo


----------



## Narnanz

Since @Punkkitten  used 2006 her Emerald First the other day , I thought I would bring out her big sister 2006 Emerald City.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Wool Bazar XS


----------



## Monz1987

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday .  Today with my beloved B.L. to pick up a to-go order.
> 
> View attachment 4868251


   
STUNNING colour! I absolutely love Bleu Lavande! Also, may I add that the leather on your bag looks divine. Happy Monday!


----------



## Monz1987

Narnanz said:


> Since @Punkkitten  used 2006 her Emerald First the other day , I thought I would bring out her big sister 2006 Emerald City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868326


Such a beautiful bag for fall!


----------



## samfalstaff

Narnanz said:


> Since @Punkkitten  used 2006 her Emerald First the other day , I thought I would bring out her big sister 2006 Emerald City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868326


Oh, my! This is beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

2005 Black City keeping me company today


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday .  Today with my beloved B.L. to pick up a to-go order.
> 
> View attachment 4868251


OH my goodness! That is such a beautiful bag. I love BL everytime I see it -- such an exciting color.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> 2005 Black City keeping me company today
> View attachment 4868775


 that leather


----------



## fashionmaudel

Narnanz said:


> Since @Punkkitten  used 2006 her Emerald First the other day , I thought I would bring out her big sister 2006 Emerald City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868326


Love that strap with it!  Looks great!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks sweet ladies .   This was the first Bbag I ever got and it made me fall in love with all their magical colors. 



Monz1987 said:


> STUNNING colour! I absolutely love Bleu Lavande! Also, may I add that the leather on your bag looks divine. Happy Monday!






Kimbashop said:


> OH my goodness! That is such a beautiful bag. I love BL everytime I see it -- such an exciting color.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday .  Today with my beloved B.L. to pick up a to-go order.
> 
> View attachment 4868251


This beauty of yours IM always takes my breath away!


----------



## Iamminda

jeanstohandbags said:


> This beauty of yours IM always takes my breath away!



Thanks .  I would use it more if it was in the Town size


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> 2005 Black City keeping me company today
> View attachment 4868775


That leather is a DREAM! Beautiful bag!


----------



## Monz1987

Of course I need to wear my new-to-me S/S 2013 Mauve City today!


----------



## RT1

Gorgeous color...you get all the great colors!!!
And, they all look so beautiful on you!


----------



## Monz1987

RT1 said:


> Gorgeous color...you get all the great colors!!!
> And, they all look so beautiful on you!


Thank you sooo much, my friend!!   I hope you’re having a lovely day!


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> Of course I need to wear my new-to-me S/S 2013 Mauve City today!
> 
> View attachment 4870673
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870674


congrats! looks like she is in beautiful condition. what a lovely color.


----------



## ksuromax

this!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> this!
> 
> View attachment 4871906


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> this!
> 
> View attachment 4871906


  This one takes my breath away every time you post her!!!


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> this!
> 
> View attachment 4871906


Beautiful!!!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> This one takes my breath away every time you post her!!!





Monz1987 said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you both!


----------



## ksuromax

i am carrying the same City today again, so no point to double post it, but i will post the brand new and yet not-for-sale bags from Neo Classic collection! 
they have just landed, and yet are for display only, only in case of more stock of the same bag they can sell the douplicate, but so far all are in single piece status, hence, you can only stare at them


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> i am carrying the same City today again, so no point to double post it, but i will post the brand new and yet not-for-sale bags from Neo Classic collection!
> they have just landed, and yet are for display only, only in case of more stock of the same bag they can sell the douplicate, but so far all are in single piece status, hence, you can only stare at them
> 
> View attachment 4872864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872865
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872868


These are beautiful. wallet might be in trouble now. Wish they didn't have the logo on the front but at least it is subtle.


----------



## Punkkitten

ksuromax said:


> this!
> 
> View attachment 4871906


This is really swaying me to purchase a black first (I know the city is close in size, I just love me some small bags)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i am carrying the same City today again, so no point to double post it, but i will post the brand new and yet not-for-sale bags from Neo Classic collection!
> they have just landed, and yet are for display only, only in case of more stock of the same bag they can sell the douplicate, but so far all are in single piece status, hence, you can only stare at them
> 
> View attachment 4872864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872865
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872868


They look quite attractive.


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> this!
> 
> View attachment 4871906


Wow! What leather is this?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> They look quite attractive.


they are, indeed, very roomy, calfskin and all wearable colours


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! What leather is this?


calfskin


----------



## ksuromax

i saw a small Hourglass with the chain, too 
apparently, there's such option as well (we saw online only a leather strap version) 
these are 2 different bags, front of the embossed, and the back of the smooth one


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> they are, indeed, very roomy, calfskin and all wearable colours


Any other new styles that are less structured?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Any other new styles that are less structured?


nope
a few smallish bags of the size of a doll bag, all even more structured
these are NOT hard, but they are sewn in a manner that will help the bag to retain the shape and not slouch


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> nope
> a few smallish bags of the size of a doll bag, all even more structured
> these are NOT hard, but they are sewn in a manner that will help the bag to retain the shape and not slouch


Waiting for Bal hobos to start making a comeback...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Waiting for Bal hobos to start making a comeback...


i bet they will, at some point of time


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i bet they will, at some point of time


Hope when they do they're not teeny tiny...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Hope when they do they're not teeny tiny...


 nor of the size of a parachute! (yes, BV i am looking at your Large Jodie!)


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> calfskin


This calfskin looks amazing! Another bag added to my wishlist.


----------



## muchstuff

Already a Neo on Tradesy...I'm assuming there aren't fakes out yet but who knows.


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> This calfskin looks amazing! Another bag added to my wishlist.


it's truly worth searching for, the leather on these bags is incredible, and they are rare, made for 1 collection only


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Already a Neo on Tradesy...I'm assuming there aren't fakes out yet but who knows.


that's odd 
how can they be on Tradesy NOW??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> that's odd
> how can they be on Tradesy NOW??


I don't know unless they were gifted to certain people very early?

https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-neo-classic-gray-leather-tote/28064399/


----------



## muchstuff

@ksuromax I looked at the seller's IG account and she's Asian, are the styles released earlier in Asia maybe?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I don't know unless they were gifted to certain people very early?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-neo-classic-gray-leather-tote/28064399/


even if so, we haven't seen any 'influencing' pics posted in media, have we? 
besides, i guess there's some sort of the time frame, or number of 'outings' for such 'gifts' when the person must 'flash' the bag in fron of the cameras 
no?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> even if so, we haven't seen any 'influencing' pics posted in media, have we?
> besides, i guess there's some sort of the time frame, or number of 'outings' for such 'gifts' when the person must 'flash' the bag in fron of the cameras
> no?


No idea, totally out of my league.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax I looked at the seller's IG account and she's Asian, are the styles released earlier in Asia maybe?


i doubt it 
usually Italy gets all first
but with the covid and modified buying flow this could be the case, but THAT early?...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> No idea, totally out of my league.


out of mine, too, but that's just logical. 
We give you a free bag, you have to 'show it off' 10 times. 
or, something similar?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i doubt it
> usually Italy gets all first
> but with the covid and modified buying flow this could be the case, but THAT early?...


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> i am carrying the same City today again, so no point to double post it, but i will post the brand new and yet not-for-sale bags from Neo Classic collection!
> they have just landed, and yet are for display only, only in case of more stock of the same bag they can sell the douplicate, but so far all are in single piece status, hence, you can only stare at them
> 
> View attachment 4872864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872865
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872868


These are so pretty! Thank you so much for sharing these photos


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> even if so, we haven't seen any 'influencing' pics posted in media, have we?
> besides, i guess there's some sort of the time frame, or number of 'outings' for such 'gifts' when the person must 'flash' the bag in fron of the cameras
> no?



I'm also thinking IG influencer. They could take several pics, wearing different outfits, in one day, sell the bag, and post the pics later, spread out over weeks.


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> it's truly worth searching for, the leather on these bags is incredible, and they are rare, made for 1 collection only


A needle in a haystack! What is the year and season?


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> A needle in a haystack! What is the year and season?


'A' tag, 2017 AW


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> 'A' tag, 2017 AW


Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

F/W 02 flat brass hobo...


----------



## Lakotan

RT1 said:


> Oh My, this has to be one of my favorite bags that you own.
> Incredible color.



I love bois de rose - such a delicate color, I don’t think Bal had anything similar to this color ever since!


----------



## Lakotan

Monz1987 said:


> Bringing out my 2005 Magenta Day yet again on this cool fall morning!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866674


Love, love, love!


----------



## Lakotan

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday .  Today with my beloved B.L. to pick up a to-go order.
> 
> View attachment 4868251


Seeing your BL makes me want to take my BL RGH Day out, it has such a great thick chewy leather!


----------



## Lakotan

ksuromax said:


> that's odd
> how can they be on Tradesy NOW??


What’s a Neo?!


----------



## Lakotan

JenJBS said:


> I'm also thinking IG influencer. They could take several pics, wearing different outfits, in one day, sell the bag, and post the pics later, spread out over weeks.


Influencer? That kills the bag for me.


----------



## JenJBS

Lakotan said:


> Influencer? That kills the bag for me.



It was just a guess. Don't know for sure.


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Influencer? That kills the bag for me.


Why would that stop you from liking a bag? I personally don’t give a damn about influencers, if I like a bag I like it, if I don’t an influencer isn’t going to change my mind.


----------



## Iamminda

Lakotan said:


> Seeing your BL makes me want to take my BL RGH Day out, it has such a great thick chewy leather!



I saw your beautiful BL Day on the other thread — I love it so much more with the RGH.  (I wish I had bought a BL RGH Town a few years back when I had a chance since the Town is a better size for me.)  Hope to see your BL Day soon


----------



## ksuromax

Lakotan said:


> What’s a Neo?!


Neo Classic 
it's a name for the new model of Balenciaga bags


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> i am carrying the same City today again, so no point to double post it, but i will post the brand new and yet not-for-sale bags from Neo Classic collection!
> they have just landed, and yet are for display only, only in case of more stock of the same bag they can sell the douplicate, but so far all are in single piece status, hence, you can only stare at them
> 
> View attachment 4872864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872865
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872868


Wow! FB returns!
Even the First size perhaps?


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow! FB returns!
> Even the First size perhaps?


the size of the small bag can compare to First only capacity wise, shape is different and additional structure, too


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> Why would that stop you from liking a bag? I personally don’t give a damn about influencers, if I like a bag I like it, if I don’t an influencer isn’t going to change my mind.


I guess it’s the contrarian speaking in me - if an influencer is promoting a product to get paid, I feel the product may not be as great as they claim it is. Just inherent distrust of paid advertisement.


----------



## Lakotan

ksuromax said:


> Neo Classic
> it's a name for the new model of Balenciaga bags


Thank you!!


----------



## champ1

I have balenciaga mini city Purse. It is an awesome and cute purse ever
For those they have have not seen Mini city purse, you can watch it here : https://oke.io/l9y0I


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> I guess it’s the contrarian speaking in me - if an influencer is promoting a product to get paid, I feel the product may not be as great as they claim it is. Just inherent distrust of paid advertisement.


Fair enough, but keep in mind that with influencers being as prevalent as they are and with a lot of designers handing out their bags for free, many of the new styles will end up in their hands. I just stay away from them entirely!


----------



## muchstuff

@ksuromax another Neo on Tradesy, this time a mini croc.


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> 'A' tag, 2017 AW


So how does this leather compare to the vibrato calfskin?


----------



## BBBagHag

The croc skin one is so beautiful! *On my wishlist*



ksuromax said:


> i am carrying the same City today again, so no point to double post it, but i will post the brand new and yet not-for-sale bags from Neo Classic collection!
> they have just landed, and yet are for display only, only in case of more stock of the same bag they can sell the douplicate, but so far all are in single piece status, hence, you can only stare at them
> 
> View attachment 4872864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872865
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872868


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax another Neo on Tradesy, this time a mini croc.



WOW!!!      They are not wasting any time with getting these things on to the resellers!


----------



## fayden

Took this one out yesterday to play! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Parme City!


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> So how does this leather compare to the vibrato calfskin?


it's slightly smoother and the hw is aged brass vs polished silver, or gold 
Vibrato was a tad more spongie (if that makes sense?)


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax another Neo on Tradesy, this time a mini croc.


it just does not make any sense to me!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it just does not make any sense to me!!


The only thing I can think of is that bags were released to specific people early. Tradesy always has new season bags on their site almost immediately.


----------



## muchstuff

OK @ksuromax I went back and checked the seller out, she carries 43 different designers and has multiples of items. 5.6K items in her store. From the US.


----------



## RT1

That's not a seller, that a wholesaler!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> OK @ksuromax I went back and checked the seller out, she carries 43 different designers and has multiples of items. 5.6K items in her store. From the US.


smells very odd to me...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> smells very odd to me...


Go take a look. It’s like the sellers on eBay who magically have brand new although this is a pretty big store...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> F/W 02 flat brass hobo...
> 
> View attachment 4874613


Can hardly believe the condition of this beauty!!! 
I am also carrying a Flat Brass Hobo today, in Caramel


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Can hardly believe the condition of this beauty!!!
> I am also carrying a Flat Brass Hobo today, in Caramel
> View attachment 4875791


Oohhh that looks like it’s an 01. Am I right?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Oohhh that looks like it’s an 01. Am I right?



I'm guessing S/S 2002 (Season 2).  It has the mirror and doesn't have the fabulous moto tough leather of Season 3


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> I'm guessing S/S 2002 (Season 2).  It has the mirror and doesn't have the fabulous moto tough leather of Season 3
> 
> View attachment 4875803


Looks great. I'm hoping to find the really soft nappa, I guess it's from the first season? Yours doesn't have the moto tough look but looks gorgeous, is it smooshy soft or a bit sturdier?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Looks great. I'm hoping to find the really soft nappa, I guess it's from the first season? Yours doesn't have the moto tough look but looks gorgeous, is it smooshy soft or a bit sturdier?


It's extremely soft &, as you would know, super lightweight.  I usually prefer a bag that I can zip up or close, so the style doesn't completely work for me, but I will hold on to this one for a bit longer as it is so easy to wear & easy to get into


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> It's extremely soft &, as you would know, super lightweight.  I usually prefer a bag that I can zip up or close, so the style doesn't completely work for me, but I will hold on to this one for a bit longer as it is so easy to wear & easy to get into


I love the style, very easy!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Monz1987

Lakotan said:


> Love, love, love!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> F/W 02 flat brass hobo...
> 
> View attachment 4874613


This bag is simply AMAZING


----------



## Monz1987

fayden said:


> Took this one out yesterday to play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parme City!


I am OBSESSSSED with this whole look!!! Parme is such a gorgeous colour. And I love your jacket!


----------



## Monz1987

jeanstohandbags said:


> Can hardly believe the condition of this beauty!!!
> I am also carrying a Flat Brass Hobo today, in Caramel
> View attachment 4875791


Caramel is SUCH a beautiful colour. I have a Z tag City in Caramel and it’s so versatile! Perfect for fall.


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> This bag is simply AMAZING


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

@ksuromax six more Neos on Tradesy, all from another large seller in the US.


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> STUNNING colour! I absolutely love Bleu Lavande! Also, may I add that the leather on your bag looks divine. Happy Monday!


@Monz1987 there's a cheap BL Day on AFF closeouts...condition looks pretty decent.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax six more Neos on Tradesy, all from another large seller in the US.


Sh*p u#der got a lil sistah??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Sh*p u#der got a lil sistah??


Coming from too many different sources though.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Coming from too many different sources though.


 Time will tell, i need to inspect these bags closer and make myself familiar with all the details to start authenticating them. Yet i will prefer to pass


----------



## mindless

Out with this beauty today.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax six more Neos on Tradesy, all from another large seller in the US.


Could these have possibly been pilfered in the riots? Just a thought!
When I see a seller with brand new bags, it makes you wonder!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Could these have possibly been pilfered in the riots? Just a thought!
> When I see a seller with brand new bags, it makes you wonder!


I’ve purchased brand new Bals from eBay in the past. Some people have connections is all. Although they’re usually a season or two old.


----------



## samfalstaff

I finally had the time to clean and condition my 2005 Caramel City.


----------



## fashionmaudel

samfalstaff said:


> I finally had the time to clean and condition my 2005 Caramel City.
> View attachment 4877248
> View attachment 4877249


Wow!  That looks great!!


----------



## JenJBS

muggles said:


> Could these have possibly been pilfered in the riots? Just a thought!
> When I see a seller with brand new bags, it makes you wonder!



That was my thought as well. I had to pass on a Gucci I wanted, because too many signs pointed to it being looted.


----------



## muggles

samfalstaff said:


> I finally had the time to clean and condition my 2005 Caramel City.
> View attachment 4877248
> View attachment 4877249


WOW!


----------



## muggles

JenJBS said:


> That was my thought as well. I had to pass on a Gucci I wanted, because too many signs pointed to it being looted.


I see brand new this season bags for sale and a lot of the sellers, have different names but, same city! And most are new to sites! Makes you wonder!


----------



## mindless

samfalstaff said:


> I finally had the time to clean and condition my 2005 Caramel City.
> View attachment 4877248
> View attachment 4877249


May I know how do you condition your bag? My bal seems abit dry and flaky and I have tried to use apple leather conditioner to wipe bag but seems the same. I am not sure if I should apply a heavy layer or multiple layers.


----------



## samfalstaff

mindless said:


> May I know how do you condition your bag? My bal seems abit dry and flaky and I have tried to use apple leather conditioner to wipe bag but seems the same. I am not sure if I should apply a heavy layer or multiple layers.


I used Lovin' My Bags Most Delicate Cleanser and Conditioner for this bag (https://www.lovinmybags.online/). LMB products are a tad pricey. So for other Bal bags that just need normal upkeep, I'd use Leather CPR which can be purchased on amazon. Others on this forum have said that the Apple conditioner does not do much. Although I've heard good things about the Apple protective spray.

There's a subforum for care and maintenance if you need more information. 




__





						Balenciaga Care and Maintenance
					

Learn how to properly take care of your beloved Bbags!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## trizia.santi

mindless said:


> May I know how do you condition your bag? My bal seems abit dry and flaky and I have tried to use apple leather conditioner to wipe bag but seems the same. I am not sure if I should apply a heavy layer or multiple layers.


I’ve used Leather Honey on my Bals and it perks them right up! The colors become darker and more defined, leather feels moisturised, and plump.


----------



## ksuromax

2004 True Red First and Bal sunnies


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> 2004 True Red First and Bal sunnies
> 
> View attachment 4877912


Pretty rad mask girl!  And you know I'm totally loving your true red pewter first & very cute sunnies!


----------



## mindless

samfalstaff said:


> I used Lovin' My Bags Most Delicate Cleanser and Conditioner for this bag (https://www.lovinmybags.online/). LMB products are a tad pricey. So for other Bal bags that just need normal upkeep, I'd use Leather CPR which can be purchased on amazon. Others on this forum have said that the Apple conditioner does not do much. Although I've heard good things about the Apple protective spray.
> 
> There's a subforum for care and maintenance if you need more information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Care and Maintenance
> 
> 
> Learn how to properly take care of your beloved Bbags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you for the infomation


----------



## mindless

trizia.santi said:


> I’ve used Leather Honey on my Bals and it perks them right up! The colors become darker and more defined, leather feels moisturised, and plump.


Thanks! Shall try to look for this product.


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> I finally had the time to clean and condition my 2005 Caramel City.
> View attachment 4877248
> View attachment 4877249


Oh my gosh, we are BAG TWINS!!   I love your Caramel City. She’s so beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Pretty rad mask girl!  And you know I'm totally loving your true red pewter first & very cute sunnies!


----------



## Punkkitten

ksuromax said:


> 2004 True Red First and Bal sunnies
> 
> View attachment 4877912


That red first is gorgeous.  Not to mention a fantastic reminder if things are taken care of they can last forever!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

samfalstaff said:


> I finally had the time to clean and condition my 2005 Caramel City.
> View attachment 4877248
> View attachment 4877249


Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Punkkitten said:


> That red first is gorgeous.  Not to mention a fantastic reminder if things are taken care of they can last forever!


thanks


----------



## muchstuff

mindless said:


> Thanks! Shall try to look for this product.


People have had mixed results with Leather Honey. Use it sparingly and there are comments that it shouldn’t be used on light coloured bags because it’ll highlight any irregularities in the grain of the leather.


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> 2004 True Red First and Bal sunnies
> 
> View attachment 4877912


This bag with the pewter is GORGEOUS!


----------



## trizia.santi

muchstuff said:


> People have had mixed results with Leather Honey. Use it sparingly and there are comments that it shouldn’t be used on light coloured bags because it’ll highlight any irregularities in the grain of the leather.


This is true! For darker color bags I feel comfortable just slathering the stuff directly on the leather... but for lighter coloured Bals, I use them very sparingly.

I used it on a Rose Thulian RG G12 and the color difference was night and day!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> This bag with the pewter is GORGEOUS!


thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> 2004 True Red First and Bal sunnies
> 
> View attachment 4877912



Ok beautiful K, I have to admit I was a bit freaked out when I first saw the top half of your picture ( even though I have seen a pic of your mask before, me easily freaked ) — but then everything was instantly better as soon as I saw your red beauty


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> 2004 True Red First and Bal sunnies
> 
> View attachment 4877912


Ack! Another bag of yours that makes me swoon! This is stunning!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Ok beautiful K, I have to admit I was a bit freaked out when I first saw the top half of your picture ( even though I have seen a pic of your mask before, me easily freaked ) — but then everything was instantly better as soon as I saw your red beauty


sorry!


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Ack! Another bag of yours that makes me swoon! This is stunning!


 thank you!


----------



## RT1

Iamminda said:


> Ok beautiful K, I have to admit I was a bit freaked out when I first saw the top half of your picture ( even though I have seen a pic of your mask before, me easily freaked ) — but then everything was instantly better as soon as I saw your red beauty


I still love that mask!!!


----------



## Lakotan

samfalstaff said:


> I finally had the time to clean and condition my 2005 Caramel City.
> View attachment 4877248
> View attachment 4877249


Soooo yummy! And in great condition!


----------



## Iamminda

RT1 said:


> I still love that mask!!!


Absolutely—it is a great mask!   It just rattled me this morning to see K’s beautiful lips looking....um....different .  But I will be less rattled the next time I see her with this mask — or I simply refocus my attention to her beautiful bag .


----------



## RT1

Iamminda said:


> Absolutely—it is a great mask!   It just rattled me this morning to see K’s beautiful lips looking....um....different .  But I will be less rattled the next time I see her with this mask — or I simply refocus my attention to her beautiful bag .


Minda, yeah...it sort of freaked me out, as well, when I first saw her in it.     
I need to find out more about this mask!!!


----------



## Lakotan

ksuromax said:


> 2004 True Red First and Bal sunnies
> 
> View attachment 4877912


Wow...a joker?! What a stunning look!


----------



## Lakotan

Lakotan said:


> Wow...a joker?! What a stunning look!


And we are bag twins! Although mine is not in such a great condition as yours.


----------



## Iamminda

RT1 said:


> Minda, yeah...it sort of freaked me out, as well, when I first saw her in it.
> I need to find out more about this mask!!!



Ok R, because I know how much you want this mask , I found it for you. just search “mask with joker smile” on Amazon (you will see one made by Boeduc in the first line of results) and you can buy yourself this incredible mask. I hope I won’t regret helping you with this .


----------



## ksuromax

Lakotan said:


> And we are bag twins! Although mine is not in such a great condition as yours.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Costco trip with my mom tonight. I think the giant bag of Funyuns I threw in the cart is a nice complement to the NYC Bazar


----------



## RT1

Iamminda said:


> Ok R, because I know how much you want this mask , I found it for you. just search “mask with joker smile” on Amazon (you will see one made by Boeduc in the first line of results) and you can buy yourself this incredible mask. I hope I won’t regret helping you with this .


  
Thank you, Minda!
I promise you, I won’t leave you regretting giving me this information!
You ROCK!!!


----------



## Confection10

French Blue PT


----------



## samfalstaff

02 Chocolate FBF


----------



## JenJBS

My Bal bucket bag.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> My Bal bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 4879210


I do like this bag...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> I do like this bag...



So easy to use! The calfskin leather is great. Durable, and extremely smooshy.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> My Bal bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 4879210


Ooh! Nice leather!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh! Nice leather!



Thank you!    It really is.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> My Bal bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 4879210


Lovely! nice staging, too


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Lovely! nice staging, too



Thank you!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> *I do like this bag...*


I totally agree with you, my friend!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> So easy to use! The calfskin leather is great. Durable, and extremely smooshy.



You had me at extremely smooshy leather.

great bag!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> You had me at extremely smooshy leather.
> 
> great bag!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

RT1 said:


> I totally agree with you, my friend!



Thank you!


----------



## Lakotan

JenJBS said:


> So easy to use! The calfskin leather is great. Durable, and extremely smooshy.


Looks very huggable!


----------



## JenJBS

Lakotan said:


> Looks very huggable!



Thank you!    It really is.


----------



## Monz1987

This bag just came yesterday and I’ve already carried her twice! Once last night To run a few errands and again this morning to visit my sister and my nephew. I can’t stop staring at it... It’s a 2005 holiday metallic pink Box Bag with palladium silver hardware.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Since I basically don't go anywhere these days, I’ve been consciously trying to feel more fun by switching around my bags when I do. '03 red city was tonight’s companion to the studio. ✨


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Since I basically don't go anywhere these days, I’ve been consciously trying to feel more fun by switching around my bags when I do. '03 red city was tonight’s companion to the studio. ✨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880696


Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

kerryisntreal said:


> Since I basically don't go anywhere these days, I’ve been consciously trying to feel more fun by switching around my bags when I do. '03 red city was tonight’s companion to the studio. ✨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880696


Wow!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

kerryisntreal said:


> Since I basically don't go anywhere these days, I’ve been consciously trying to feel more fun by switching around my bags when I do. '03 red city was tonight’s companion to the studio. ✨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880696


 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

kerryisntreal said:


> Since I basically don't go anywhere these days, I’ve been consciously trying to feel more fun by switching around my bags when I do. '03 red city was tonight’s companion to the studio. ✨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880696


Fantastic bag!


----------



## ksuromax

True Red First again


----------



## RT1

Love your style...you are really bright and colorful today!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Black Covered Work riding shot gun after a Tower Pilates Class.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Switched out bags yesterday for Bae’s b-day dinner with a couple of his Puerto Rican crew...a friend cooked him his fav dish from home  (Bistec Empanizado, fried Plantains,and made ketchup/mayo and spicy mayo).  He was so happy to have a home cooked meal .   This was my first time using my new Work bag in Papyrus. She got a light spray of apple guarde before I took her out into the wild since she’s so pristine.


----------



## ksuromax

fashionmaudel said:


> Switched out bags yesterday for Bae’s b-day dinner with a couple of his Puerto Rican crew...a friend cooked him his fav dish from home  (Bistec Empanizado, fried Plantains,and made ketchup/mayo and spicy mayo).  He was so happy to have a home cooked meal .   This was my first time using my new Work bag in Papyrus. She got a light spray of apple guarde before I took her out into the wild since she’s so pristine.
> 
> View attachment 4881985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881987


You look great together


----------



## Nullexception

First outing with my new Balenciaga. The graffiti is the color injection I need in my muted wardrob. So slouchy. So soft. 
But I think I need to adjust the strap, right now its sitting a little too low on my hip.


----------



## ksuromax

Nullexception said:


> First outing with my new Balenciaga. The graffiti is the color injection I need in my muted wardrob. So slouchy. So soft.
> But I think I need to adjust the strap, right now its sitting a little too low on my hip.
> 
> View attachment 4882032


----------



## fashionmaudel

ksuromax said:


> You look great together


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Switched out bags yesterday for Bae’s b-day dinner with a couple of his Puerto Rican crew...a friend cooked him his fav dish from home  (Bistec Empanizado, fried Plantains,and made ketchup/mayo and spicy mayo).  He was so happy to have a home cooked meal .   This was my first time using my new Work bag in Papyrus. She got a light spray of apple guarde before I took her out into the wild since she’s so pristine.
> 
> View attachment 4881985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881987


May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> May I ask how tall you are?



Sure, I’m 5’8”. Those tennis shoes In the pic are thick soled...probably add another 1-1.5 inches.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Sure, I’m 5’8”. Those tennis shoes In the pic are thick soled...probably add another 1-1.5 inches.


Darn, I’m only 5’1”...it looks great on you!


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Darn, I’m only 5’1”...it looks great on you!



Thank you!  I think I’m going to have the opposite problem with the First I ordered. I’m hoping it doesn’t look like it’s being swallowed by my armpit, lol!  I also purchased a fun cross body strap for it that’s non returnable...hoping it looks ok!  Fingers crossed...we shall see when it actually gets here!


----------



## whateve

fashionmaudel said:


> Thank you!  I think I’m going to have the opposite problem with the First I ordered. I’m hoping it doesn’t look like it’s being swallowed by my armpit, lol!  I also purchased a fun cross body strap for it that’s non returnable...hoping it looks ok!  Fingers crossed...we shall see when it actually gets here!


I'm only 5'4" but I felt the first looked too small on me. I didn't try it crossbody; I wish I had. I think it might have been cute that way.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Nullexception said:


> First outing with my new Balenciaga. The graffiti is the color injection I need in my muted wardrob. So slouchy. So soft.
> But I think I need to adjust the strap, right now its sitting a little too low on my hip.
> 
> View attachment 4882032


LOVE the City Small Graffiti styles, she looks perfect on you!!!


----------



## Nullexception

jeanstohandbags said:


> LOVE the City Small Graffiti styles, she looks perfect on you!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Punkkitten

ksuromax said:


> True Red First again
> 
> View attachment 4881047


----------



## Monz1987

Nullexception said:


> First outing with my new Balenciaga. The graffiti is the color injection I need in my muted wardrob. So slouchy. So soft.
> But I think I need to adjust the strap, right now its sitting a little too low on my hip.
> 
> View attachment 4882032


This bag looks perfect on you! I love the way balenciaga bags slouch


----------



## Monz1987

Sorry for all the posts of my new pink metallic box bag, but I actually have carried her everyday this week and last. It’s been the inspiration behind my outfits when getting dressed everyday too, lol. Which colour of Bal should I buy next? I’m thinking blue or teal!


----------



## muggles

Shih tzu approved!


----------



## ghoulish

Monz1987 said:


> Sorry for all the posts of my new pink metallic box bag, but I actually have carried her everyday this week and last. It’s been the inspiration behind my outfits when getting dressed everyday too, lol. Which colour of Bal should I buy next? I’m thinking blue or teal!
> 
> View attachment 4883684


I vote for teal! Monz, I think you are my Bal color soul sister! Love those cool tones.


----------



## fashionmaudel

balenciamags said:


> I vote for teal! Monz, I think you are my Bal color soul sister! Love those cool tones.



Def Teal!!


----------



## ksuromax

Mini BO 
finally it's cool enough for dining outside!


----------



## JenJBS

Monz1987 said:


> Sorry for all the posts of my new pink metallic box bag, but I actually have carried her everyday this week and last. It’s been the inspiration behind my outfits when getting dressed everyday too, lol. Which colour of Bal should I buy next? I’m thinking blue or teal!
> 
> View attachment 4883684



No need to apologize for posting this fabulous beauty!        Teal!


----------



## Iamminda

Monz1987 said:


> Sorry for all the posts of my new pink metallic box bag, but I actually have carried her everyday this week and last. It’s been the inspiration behind my outfits when getting dressed everyday too, lol. Which colour of Bal should I buy next? I’m thinking blue or teal!
> 
> View attachment 4883684



 seeing all your Bal beauties . I vote teal......._and _then blue .  So maybe 05 turquoise () or 2012 lagon first.  And then maybe 2010 Outremer or 2015 Bleu Lazuli.  Have fun deciding and shopping .


----------



## BBBagHag

Teal! I’ve been fascinated with the tempete and canard bags I’ve seen lately. 


Monz1987 said:


> Sorry for all the posts of my new pink metallic box bag, but I actually have carried her everyday this week and last. It’s been the inspiration behind my outfits when getting dressed everyday too, lol. Which colour of Bal should I buy next? I’m thinking blue or teal!
> 
> View attachment 4883684


----------



## chowlover2

Blue or purple!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Monz1987 said:


> Sorry for all the posts of my new pink metallic box bag, but I actually have carried her everyday this week and last. It’s been the inspiration behind my outfits when getting dressed everyday too, lol. Which colour of Bal should I buy next? I’m thinking blue or teal!
> 
> View attachment 4883684


I vote for a “weird” one! Like maybe a toile or multicolor/pattern!

Or, decidedly less weird, a nice saturated deep blue/purple or warm brown suede for the colder months... ❄️⛄️


----------



## Monz1987

balenciamags said:


> I vote for teal! Monz, I think you are my Bal color soul sister! Love those cool tones.


Yay, a vote for teal!! And yes, cool tones are my absolute favourite!   Thank you so much, my Bal soul sista!


----------



## Monz1987

chowlover2 said:


> Blue or purple!


I LOVE my purple Bal bags... both colours sound so tempting!!


----------



## Monz1987

kerryisntreal said:


> I vote for a “weird” one! Like maybe a toile or multicolor/pattern!
> 
> Or, decidedly less weird, a nice saturated deep blue/purple or warm brown suede for the colder months... ❄⛄


I love this idea Kerry! Thank you so much  and Ooooh yes a nice deep coloured bag would be a great addition!


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Mini BO
> finally it's cool enough for dining outside!
> 
> View attachment 4883752


I am just so in love with this bag! The colour and leather is amazing.


----------



## Monz1987

Iamminda said:


> seeing all your Bal beauties . I vote teal......._and _then blue .  So maybe 05 turquoise () or 2012 lagon first.  And then maybe 2010 Outremer or 2015 Bleu Lazuli.  Have fun deciding and shopping .


LOL  how fun is balenciaga shopping?! You never know what could pop up on the market. I am going to have to look into all these colours you mentioned - I know you know my taste well!! Thank you so much for the suggestions. Always appreciated! Looks like I’m going to go for a nice teal coloured bag, and if I just could find an 05 turquoise, I’d be all over it!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> I am just so in love with this bag! The colour and leather is amazing.


thank you! 
indeed, they are! 
the size doesn't do anything for me, but i didn't have the guts to send it back and kept solely because of the colour and the silky smooth leather


----------



## ksuromax

Holy Cow as my handbag and Sienna WE as my carryall 
Weekend getaway for my BDay


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow as my handbag and Sienna WE as my carryall
> Weekend getaway for my BDay


Happiest of Birthdays my friend! Have a great weekend!


----------



## fashionmaudel

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow as my handbag and Sienna WE as my carryall
> Weekend getaway for my BDay



The color of that weekender is divine!!  Hope you have a nice bday weekend!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow as my handbag and Sienna WE as my carryall
> Weekend getaway for my BDay



Happy Birthday!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Happiest of Birthdays my friend! Have a great weekend!


Merci bien, Cherie!!


----------



## ksuromax

fashionmaudel said:


> The color of that weekender is divine!!  Hope you have a nice bday weekend!





JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow as my handbag and Sienna WE as my carryall
> Weekend getaway for my BDay


I continue to love that black City of yours! Happy birthday! Mine's this weekend as well. Looks like you're going to have a great weekend!!


----------



## white houses

Taking this classic out today running some errands! I love black bags but only use them in fall/winter. Love how chic the black looks!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow as my handbag and Sienna WE as my carryall
> Weekend getaway for my BDay


Have a wonderful birthday weekend K .


----------



## BBBagHag

Have a great weekend with your lovelies!


ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow as my handbag and Sienna WE as my carryall
> Weekend getaway for my BDay


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow as my handbag and Sienna WE as my carryall
> Weekend getaway for my BDay


What day is your birthday @ksuromax?


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow as my handbag and Sienna WE as my carryall
> Weekend getaway for my BDay


Happy  BDay!


----------



## OverForTea

aalinne_72 said:


> Good week ladies!
> Today wearing black pebbled leather pre first
> 
> View attachment 4827213





aalinne_72 said:


> Good week ladies!
> Today wearing black pebbled leather pre first
> 
> View attachment 4827213


 WOw, I've never seen this bag before. What year is it from?


----------



## muchstuff

OverForTea said:


> WOw, I've never seen this bag before. What year is it from?


Not @aalinne_72 here, but as she mentioned, it's a "pre-First". The speculation is that it was a prototype, so probably 2001.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Have a wonderful birthday weekend K .





BBBagHag said:


> Have a great weekend with your lovelies!





RT1 said:


> What day is your birthday @ksuromax?





Kimbashop said:


> Happy  BDay!


Thank you very much, guys!


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> What day is your birthday @ksuromax?


it's today, 23rd


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> it's today, 23rd


Wishing you a very Happy Birthday, my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> Wishing you a very Happy Birthday, my friend!


Thank you!!


----------



## dolali

@ksuromax Happy Birthday!


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow as my handbag and Sienna WE as my carryall
> Weekend getaway for my BDay


Happy Birthday


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> @ksuromax Happy Birthday!





muggles said:


> Happy Birthday


Thank you!


----------



## Lakotan

ksuromax said:


> True Red First again
> 
> View attachment 4881047


Wow...I am speechless...are all of your bags this new?!


----------



## Lakotan

Lakotan said:


> Wow...I am speechless...are all of your bags this new?!


I hope you are having a great time celebrating your B’Day!


----------



## ksuromax

Lakotan said:


> Wow...I am speechless...are all of your bags this new?!


thanks 
this now is the oldest of all i have, and it is indeed in great shape, but i only bought it this year, 4, or 5 months ago only!


----------



## ksuromax

Lakotan said:


> I hope you are having a great time celebrating your B’Day!


thanks! it was a short, but nice break!


----------



## trizia.santi

Finally took this out for the first time today! I tried altering the color of the photo to get it as close to how it looks in person, and even then, it’s still not as yellow.

The camera does not do justice to the color of this bag!


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow as my handbag and Sienna WE as my carryall
> Weekend getaway for my BDay


Happy, happy birthday my friend!! I hope you’re having an amazing weekend getaway!! Beautiful choice of Bals for the occasion! They pair so nicely together.


----------



## Monz1987

trizia.santi said:


> Finally took this out for the first time today! I tried altering the color of the photo to get it as close to how it looks in person, and even then, it’s still not as yellow.
> 
> The camera does not do justice to the color of this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888478


Such a GORGEOUS colour!! I love it. What’s it called? It almost reminds me of the colour of my Granny First, but Granny is more green than yellow. Beautiful leather on this bag too!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> Happy, happy birthday my friend!! I hope you’re having an amazing weekend getaway!! Beautiful choice of Bals for the occasion! They pair so nicely together.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## trizia.santi

Monz1987 said:


> Such a GORGEOUS colour!! I love it. What’s it called? It almost reminds me of the colour of my Granny First, but Granny is more green than yellow. Beautiful leather on this bag too!



thank you! The color is Jaune Poussin  The color reminds me of the color of those chicken bouillon containers. Haha! Light yellow with a tiny tiny hint of green.


----------



## trizia.santi

ksuromax said:


> Thank you kindly!


Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoyed your special day


----------



## ksuromax

trizia.santi said:


> Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoyed your special day


Thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

trizia.santi said:


> thank you! The color is Jaune Poussin  The color reminds me of the color of those chicken bouillon containers. Haha! Light yellow with a tiny tiny hint of green.
> View attachment 4888867


 nice colour!


----------



## IntheOcean

Happy Birthday, @ksuromax! Woo-hoo!  



trizia.santi said:


> Finally took this out for the first time today! I tried altering the color of the photo to get it as close to how it looks in person, and even then, it’s still not as yellow.
> 
> The camera does not do justice to the color of this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888478


Such a lovely color!  And the bright blue car interior brings it out even more.


----------



## RT1

trizia.santi said:


> thank you! The color is Jaune Poussin  The color reminds me of the color of those chicken bouillon containers. Haha! Light yellow with a tiny tiny hint of green.
> View attachment 4888867


Fantastic color....I love it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My shearling Bazar S in dark grey


----------



## IntheOcean

Pollie-Jean said:


> My shearling Bazar S in dark grey
> 
> View attachment 4889334


Got some serious winter vibes from this one! Beautiful bag.  
That's an interesting scarf, by the way! Where's it from?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

IntheOcean said:


> Got some serious winter vibes from this one! Beautiful bag.
> That's an interesting scarf, by the way! Where's it from?


Thanks Ocean 
It's Unbreakable Evolution . This one is called Audrey





I just ordered this one, called Cover  :


----------



## IntheOcean

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks Ocean
> It's Unbreakable Evolution . This one is called Audrey
> 
> View attachment 4889364
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered this one, called Cover  :
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889359
> View attachment 4889360


Now that is a work of art! The second one, the Cover, is gorgeous, I don't even know where to look first, haha.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow as my handbag and Sienna WE as my carryall
> Weekend getaway for my BDay


What an amazing pair to take with you, hope it was wonderful weekend, best wishes too for your birthday!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> What an amazing pair to take with you, hope it was wonderful weekend, best wishes too for your birthday!


Thank you very much!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Good week ladies!
> Today wearing black pebbled leather pre first
> 
> View attachment 4827213


Can't believe I missed this one earlier!!!  Oh my it is just beautiful, wow!!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> This is the maroon one with it’s original strap! Isn’t she gorgeous?? Depending lightning changes shades.
> 
> View attachment 4829178
> View attachment 4829179


Another absolute beauty!!!  So lovely to see this one again!


----------



## ksuromax

Look who's out for a spin!


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> Look who's out for a spin!  You have the most beautiful hair! Love the bag, too!
> View attachment 4890150


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Look who's out for a spin!
> View attachment 4890150


Yay!! I love this bag!! The graffiti on it is just gorgeous!!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> You have the most beautiful hair! Love the bag, too!





Monz1987 said:


> Yay!! I love this bag!! The graffiti on it is just gorgeous!!


Thanks, thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Bal 2005 Gray City


----------



## RT1

samfalstaff said:


> Bal 2005 Gray City
> View attachment 4890454


Superb in every way!!!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Look who's out for a spin!
> View attachment 4890150


Like I always said...you take the most beautiful pictures of yourself ever!!!  

Love this bag, my bag twin!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Next up in the bag rotation... Python metallic edge city


----------



## Punkkitten

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks Ocean
> It's Unbreakable Evolution . This one is called Audrey
> 
> View attachment 4889364
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered this one, called Cover  :
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889359
> View attachment 4889360
> 
> [/QUOTE
> This is THE COOLEST.  I have googled it just to look at all of the album covers!


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> Like I always said...you take the most beautiful pictures of yourself ever!!!
> 
> Love this bag, my bag twin!


Thank you!


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> Bal 2005 Gray City
> View attachment 4890454


Omg that is SUCH a beautiful bag. I love this colour!! I need a grey Bal now.


----------



## Monz1987

kerryisntreal said:


> Next up in the bag rotation... Python metallic edge city
> View attachment 4890747


Wow, incredible bag!! A true show stopper.


----------



## Monz1987

When in doubt, go with black! Carrying my smooshy black first with my grey velour tracksuit today!


----------



## RT1

Monz1987 said:


> When in doubt, go with black! Carrying my smooshy black first with my grey velour tracksuit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891105
> View attachment 4891106


What a fantastic collection you have.     
Yes, when in doubt, go with Black.
Rock on, Girl!!!


----------



## Punkkitten

Monz1987 said:


> When in doubt, go with black! Carrying my smooshy black first with my grey velour tracksuit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891105
> View attachment 4891106


::sneaks to @Monz1987  's house to pet her Bals::


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> When in doubt, go with black! Carrying my smooshy black first with my grey velour tracksuit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891105
> View attachment 4891106


That magenta (?) Day is gorgeous!


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> When in doubt, go with black! Carrying my smooshy black first with my grey velour tracksuit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891105
> View attachment 4891106


gorgeous collection! And that first is smooshy heaven.


----------



## Iamminda

Monz1987 said:


> When in doubt, go with black! Carrying my smooshy black first with my grey velour tracksuit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891105
> View attachment 4891106


A dozen of beautiful Bals — thanks for the eye candy .  You wear the tracksuit and black Bal well .


----------



## chowlover2

kerryisntreal said:


> Next up in the bag rotation... Python metallic edge city
> View attachment 4890747


Gorgeous!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Monz1987 said:


> When in doubt, go with black! Carrying my smooshy black first with my grey velour tracksuit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891105
> View attachment 4891106



What a fantastic collection!!!!!    
So many beautiful colours & a great selection of styles too!!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> When in doubt, go with black! Carrying my smooshy black first with my grey velour tracksuit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891105
> View attachment 4891106


Gorgeous First! Leather is just dreamy


----------



## ksuromax

City S again


----------



## Monz1987

RT1 said:


> What a fantastic collection you have.
> Yes, when in doubt, go with Black.
> Rock on, Girl!!!



thank you my friend! I finally got around to taking that family photo  and I’m currently on the hunt for my next Bal bag to add to the family!




Punkkitten said:


> ::sneaks to @Monz1987  's house to pet her Bals::


Hahaha you are too funny!!  You are welcome any time


samfalstaff said:


> That magenta (?) Day is gorgeous!


Thank you SO much! And you are correct; it is a 2005 Magenta day from a fabulous TPF member 


Kimbashop said:


> gorgeous collection! And that first is smooshy heaven.


Thank you so very much!! She is extremely smooshy. Possibly my very smooshiest bag! 


Iamminda said:


> A dozen of beautiful Bals — thanks for the eye candy .  You wear the tracksuit and black Bal well .


Thank you, thank you!! And you’re welcome too  I’m currently on the hunt for my 13th Bal... still looking for that perfect teal/turquoise


ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous First! Leather is just dreamy


thank you so much!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Look who's out for a spin!
> View attachment 4890150


Love black combined with different hues of blue. And with your gorgeous hair. Awesome!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love black combined with different hues of blue. And with your gorgeous hair. Awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Leaning in to the season with a pumpkin [city]


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Leaning in to the season with a pumpkin [city]
> View attachment 4893583


Such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Kimbashop

Here is my bal today. We went to the post office and to pick up my son, then back to my home “office.” Love this bag so much, although it felt huge in comparison to the bags I’ve been carrying lately.


----------



## JenJBS

kerryisntreal said:


> Leaning in to the season with a pumpkin [city]
> View attachment 4893583



Perfect fall bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Here is my bal today. We went to the post office and to pick up my son, then back to my home “office.” Love this bag so much, although it felt huge in comparison to the bags I’ve been carrying lately.
> View attachment 4893616


Look at that leather...


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 4893621


Love the black hardware!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Love the black hardware!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Look at that leather...


It just keeps getting squishier with time. I love it more now than when I first bought it.


----------



## chowlover2

Kimbashop said:


> Here is my bal today. We went to the post office and to pick up my son, then back to my home “office.” Love this bag so much, although it felt huge in comparison to the bags I’ve been carrying lately.
> View attachment 4893616


I have it in Marron and can't use it enough! I need a black one like yours!


----------



## Punkkitten

"Brown" Converted Trousse maquilliage went with me to market. 
If any of you know the color please tell me.  I'm stslikng the brown forum to see if I can tell.  I've ruled out cinnamon and truffle....
Maybe Mogano?


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 4893621


Stunning bag and it's looking even better flanged by the gargoyles!


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning bag and it's looking even better flanged by the gargoyles!



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Punkkitten said:


> "Brown" Converted Trousse maquilliage went with me to market.
> If any of you know the color please tell me.  I'm stslikng the brown forum to see if I can tell.  I've ruled out cinnamon and truffle....
> Maybe Mogano?
> 
> View attachment 4894065


I love this. Especially with the contrasting color of the strap and the hardware. Perfect!!


----------



## Kimbashop

chowlover2 said:


> I have it in Marron and can't use it enough! I need a black one like yours!


I would love to see yours. I haven’t seen one in person and I bet it’s beautiful. Is yours ombré as well?


----------



## Kimbashop

Punkkitten said:


> "Brown" Converted Trousse maquilliage went with me to market.
> If any of you know the color please tell me.  I'm stslikng the brown forum to see if I can tell.  I've ruled out cinnamon and truffle....
> Maybe Mogano?
> 
> View attachment 4894065


It’s a beautiful color. Hard to tell what it might be. Perhaps you could post more photos. It looks like Bordeaux on my screen but that could be the lighting. What year is it from?


----------



## ksuromax

kerryisntreal said:


> Leaning in to the season with a pumpkin [city]
> View attachment 4893583


what a beauty!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> Here is my bal today. We went to the post office and to pick up my son, then back to my home “office.” Love this bag so much, although it felt huge in comparison to the bags I’ve been carrying lately.
> View attachment 4893616


Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 4893621


Excellent staging!


----------



## Monz1987

kerryisntreal said:


> Leaning in to the season with a pumpkin [city]
> View attachment 4893583


This bag is pure rare gorgeous perfection!! LOVEEEE pumpkin!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Excellent staging!



Thank you!


----------



## Monz1987

Kimbashop said:


> Here is my bal today. We went to the post office and to pick up my son, then back to my home “office.” Love this bag so much, although it felt huge in comparison to the bags I’ve been carrying lately.
> View attachment 4893616


This bal looks literally flawless!


----------



## Monz1987

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 4893621


Stunning bag and very beautiful photo! Looks like a balenciaga ad


----------



## Monz1987

Lilac Work


----------



## JenJBS

Monz1987 said:


> Stunning bag and very beautiful photo! Looks like a balenciaga ad



Awwww!   Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

Monz1987 said:


> Lilac Work
> View attachment 4894924


Such a lovely color!  I don't even like purples and violets... But Balenciaga colors are just the best, IMO.


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> This bal looks literally flawless!


I swear, this bag is bombproof. It has been everywhere with me, including a long overseas flight in which I splled an entire bottle of water on it. I have not babied it, except for cleaning and conditioning it twice a year.


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> Lilac Work
> View attachment 4894924


Luscious and so subtle in terms of color.


----------



## trizia.santi

Last week, I slathered on some LH on 2 of my baby Bals, and now I’m having a hard time choosing which one to use  Rose Thulian or Anthracite?


----------



## IntheOcean

trizia.santi said:


> Last week, I slathered on some LH on 2 of my baby Bals, and now I’m having a hard time choosing which one to use  Rose Thulian or Anthracite?
> 
> View attachment 4896116


Tough choice for sure  Both are gorgeous, but the red one seems a tiny bit more enticing!


----------



## RT1

Both are gorgeous....I love the Anthracite bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Graf City S in my fave place


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Graf City S in my fave place
> 
> View attachment 4896826


Beautiful bag and I LOVE that gramophone behind it.     
So darned cool!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Graf City S in my fave place
> 
> View attachment 4896826


You guys* REALLY *do have it all in the wonderful land of Dubai.     
I'm guessing that gramophone is the real deal and not a repro?
I'd kill for that to go along with my antique Victrola.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Graf City S in my fave place
> 
> View attachment 4896826


What a great picture!  Adding to what RT1 said — you go to such fun and cool places . I need a slice of your life dear K .


----------



## sdkitty

Kimbashop said:


> I swear, this bag is bombproof. It has been everywhere with me, including a long overseas flight in which I splled an entire bottle of water on it. I have not babied it, except for cleaning and conditioning it twice a year.


pebbled leather is very durable....nice change for a Bal bag


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> Beautiful bag and I LOVE that gramophone behind it.
> So darned cool!





RT1 said:


> You guys* REALLY *do have it all in the wonderful land of Dubai.
> I'm guessing that gramophone is the real deal and not a repro?
> I'd kill for that to go along with my antique Victrola.


Thank you, my Friend!  
It's a real vintage piece, donno if it's still working, though


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> What a great picture!  Adding to what RT1 said — you go to such fun and cool places . I need a slice of your life dear K .


Thank you, my Dear!


----------



## muchstuff

Castagna Velo...


----------



## Monz1987

trizia.santi said:


> Last week, I slathered on some LH on 2 of my baby Bals, and now I’m having a hard time choosing which one to use  Rose Thulian or Anthracite?
> 
> View attachment 4896116


Ooooomg these are both gorgeous, but the leather on the anthracite Bag is


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> Castagna Velo...
> 
> View attachment 4898878


Look at that beautiful thick smooshy leather!!


----------



## Monz1987

My Rose Berlingot City came out with me on a dinner date last night, and she will also be my bag for work today.


----------



## RT1

Monz1987 said:


> My Rose Berlingot City came out with me on a dinner date last night, and she will also be my bag for work today.
> 
> View attachment 4899087


Beyond Gorgeous!!!     
I LOVE this bag of yours!!


----------



## sdkitty

Monz1987 said:


> My Rose Berlingot City came out with me on a dinner date last night, and she will also be my bag for work today.
> 
> View attachment 4899087


that's beautiful but not a color that could be worn with everything....do you wear a lot of neutral or black clothing?


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> Look at that beautiful thick smooshy leather!!


She’s one of my favourites.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Castagna Velo...
> 
> View attachment 4898878


Goodness, that is just gorgeous. Agneau leather?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Goodness, that is just gorgeous. Agneau leather?


It is, I have a soft spot for 2010 leather, here's another pic for you that shows the colour better...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> It is, I have a soft spot for 2010 leather, here's another pic for you that shows the colour better...
> 
> View attachment 4899538


Beautiful! I need to use mine more often...there's one on FP right now that is just languishing away.


----------



## Asphodel

Monz1987 said:


> My Rose Berlingot City came out with me on a dinner date last night, and she will also be my bag for work today.
> 
> View attachment 4899087


So so pretty


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Papier Snap Bag


----------



## IntheOcean

Pollie-Jean said:


> Papier Snap Bag
> 
> View attachment 4901334


 Beautiful tote! Love the studs. And your photography skills are on point.


----------



## Monz1987

2009 Granny First  
I just adore the colour and photos never do it justice.


----------



## Monz1987

sdkitty said:


> that's beautiful but not a color that could be worn with everything....do you wear a lot of neutral or black clothing?


Thank you!! And yes, I do actually wear a lot of black and neutrals. I wear a lot of light colours too. I’m more of a person who wears basics and likes to dress up my outfits with shoes, bags, jewelry, hats, scarves, etc etc.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful tote! Love the studs. And your photography skills are on point.


thank you


----------



## RT1

Monz1987 said:


> Thank you!! And yes, I do actually wear a lot of black and neutrals. I wear a lot of light colours too. I’m more of a person who wears basics and likes to dress up my outfits with shoes, bags, jewelry, hats, scarves, etc etc.


You always pick the most gorgeous colors for your bags, Monica.   
Love your sense of style!!


----------



## Monz1987

RT1 said:


> You always pick the most gorgeous colors for your bags, Monica.
> Love your sense of style!!


Awww really?! Thank you soooo much my friend!! I love to have fun with colourful accessories.  
PS - I am still on the hunt for that perfect blue/turquoise/teal Balenciaga.


----------



## Monz1987

Ahhh, I’m bringing out my lovely 2005 chèvre ‘Z tag’ Caramel City!!! Look at her glow in the sun.   I’m thinking about using some leather honey on her, despite the bag still being soooo soft and smooth.


----------



## IntheOcean

Monz1987 said:


> Ahhh, I’m bringing out my lovely 2005 chèvre ‘Z tag’ Caramel City!!! Look at her glow in the sun.   I’m thinking about using some leather honey on her, despite the bag still being soooo soft and smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902218


Beautiful shade of brown! I think out of all Bal browns, this is my favorite one.


----------



## sdkitty

Monz1987 said:


> Ahhh, I’m bringing out my lovely 2005 chèvre ‘Z tag’ Caramel City!!! Look at her glow in the sun.   I’m thinking about using some leather honey on her, despite the bag still being soooo soft and smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902218


you're not afraid the leather honey would darken this lovely?


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> you're not afraid the leather honey would darken this lovely?


I would be concerned that it might bring out any variations in the leather.


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> I would be concerned that it might bring out any variations in the leather.


that bag is too beautiful to mess with IMO


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> that bag is too beautiful to mess with IMO


A lighter conditioner should be OK though. Something quality like Saphir perhaps.


----------



## ksuromax

Getting my hair done!


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> A lighter conditioner should be OK though. Something quality like Saphir perhaps.


or Apple cleaner and conditioner?


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> or Apple cleaner and conditioner?


Do you like Apple? I bought some but have to say I don’t see a lot of difference after using it.


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> Do you like Apple? I bought some but have to say I don’t see a lot of difference after using it.


have to admit I don't see a huge difference either but it doesn't do any harm - whereas some products will be more aggressive and may discolor leather....someone posted recently on the RM forum that she treated her lighter colored brown toned bag with  leather honey and she was upset that it left uneven color and some parts very darkened


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> have to admit I don't see a huge difference either but it doesn't do any harm - whereas some products will be more aggressive and may discolor leather....someone posted recently on the RM forum that she treated her lighter colored brown toned bag with  leather honey and she was upset that it left uneven color and some parts very darkened


Yeah if you do a search you'll see warnings against that very thing. I've used it on dark bags successfully but it's mot my favourite product.


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> Yeah if you do a search you'll see warnings against that very thing. I've used it on dark bags successfully but it's mot my favourite product.


I think I'd only use it on black or possibly dark navy
and only if the bag really needed help


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> I think I'd only use it on black or possibly dark navy
> and only if the bag really needed help


I've used it on dark brown bags as well.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I've used it on dark brown bags as well.





sdkitty said:


> I think I'd only use it on black or possibly dark navy
> and only if the bag really needed help


What do you think about using leather honey on a faded light green Bal bag w/ 2011 leather? I'd like to darken the green color (vert sauge to be exact).


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> Ahhh, I’m bringing out my lovely 2005 chèvre ‘Z tag’ Caramel City!!! Look at her glow in the sun.   I’m thinking about using some leather honey on her, despite the bag still being soooo soft and smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902218


This is beautiful! I think I have the same bag. I used Leather CPR on mine with great results.


----------



## sdkitty

@samfalstaff  I personally would not ....based on this from the RM subforum:

quote: I knew it ould darken it, but it looks blackened rather than just darker. I'm sure it'll look a bit better when dried, but I'm not that hopeful. I should have tested it on a small spot, but I've used SO many conditioners over the years that I wasn't particularly worried. I always said I should buy a back up of this bag, so it might be time.  unquote

if you go to RM and do search for leather honey you will see the conversation.  this woman used it on a light brown bag and feared it was ruined


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> What do you think about using leather honey on a faded light green Bal bag w/ 2011 leather? I'd like to darken the green color (vert sauge to be exact).


The problem with Leather Honey is that, on light bags, it can bring up any inconsistencies in the grain of the leather, so you could end up with irregular dark patches. It does warn you of that on the label.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> This is beautiful! I think I have the same bag. I used Leather CPR on mine with great results.


Leather CPR is my current go to as well.


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> Leather CPR is my current go to as well.


I just tried leather CPR for the first time.  didn't see much difference but the bag didn't really need much help


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> I just tried leather CPR for the first time.  didn't see much difference but the bag didn't really need much help


It does a pretty decent job on dry bags. And it's great for softening up stiff bags, just do multiple coats and buff in between.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> The problem with Leather Honey is that, on light bags, it can bring up any inconsistencies in the grain of the leather, so you could end up with irregular dark patches. It does warn you of that on the label.
> 
> View attachment 4902609


Okay. Guess I should just find a darker green.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> @samfalstaff  I personally would not ....based on this from the RM subforum:
> 
> quote: I knew it ould darken it, but it looks blackened rather than just darker. I'm sure it'll look a bit better when dried, but I'm not that hopeful. I should have tested it on a small spot, but I've used SO many conditioners over the years that I wasn't particularly worried. I always said I should buy a back up of this bag, so it might be time.  unquote
> 
> if you go to RM and do search for leather honey you will see the conversation.  this woman used it on a light brown bag and feared it was ruined


I remember that. I'll ask that member how her bag is doing.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Okay. Guess I should just find a darker green.


Even if it did darken with Leather Honey it'll gradually lighten up again I think.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> The problem with Leather Honey is that, on light bags, it can bring up any inconsistencies in the grain of the leather, so you could end up with irregular dark patches. It does warn you of that on the label.
> 
> View attachment 4902609


My 2009 anthracite club isn't soft. I've used Leather Honey and CPR. Nothing I do seems to soften it. It doesn't feel like any of my other Bals, including my other club bag.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> My 2009 anthracite club isn't soft. I've used Leather Honey and CPR. Nothing I do seems to soften it. It doesn't feel like any of my other Bals, including my other club bag.


How many times have you used the CPR? I did a bag that was very stiff about five times and it made a big difference.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> How many times have you used the CPR? I did a bag that was very stiff about five times and it made a big difference.


I don't remember, but I know I did a lot.


----------



## samfalstaff

whateve said:


> My 2009 anthracite club isn't soft. I've used Leather Honey and CPR. Nothing I do seems to soften it. It doesn't feel like any of my other Bals, including my other club bag.


I had a dry '06 Emerald City that I conditioned using CPR and LMB conditioner (at different times). Both helped the dryness but neither did anything to soften the leather. I ended up selling it because I just couldn't get over the leather. All the products always say to try a little bit on one spot for any weird reaction. Maybe some leather just doesn't take conditioner...?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I don't remember, but I know I did a lot.


I don't know much about 09 leather TBH...I think I've had a couple of 09 Day bags at one point but they didn't hang around for long.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I had a dry '06 Emerald City that I conditioned using CPR and LMB conditioner (at different times). Both helped the dryness but neither did anything to soften the leather. I ended up selling it because I just couldn't get over the leather. All the products always say to try a little bit on one spot for any weird reaction. Maybe some leather just doesn't take conditioner...?


S/S 06 leather wasn't very good on the whole, that's the season they apparently changed suppliers, then changed again for F/W.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> S/S 06 leather wasn't very good on the whole, that's the season they apparently changed suppliers, then changed again for F/W.


Yeah, I thought of that too. I was just so hopeful with that Emerald City. The color was extraordinary, but the leather was just so disappointing.


----------



## samfalstaff

Forgot to post this picture of my Electric Blue City. Pulled it out the past week for some blue inspiration


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Forgot to post this picture of my Electric Blue City. Pulled it out the past week for some blue inspiration
> View attachment 4902705


Beautiful!!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I don't know much about 09 leather TBH...I think I've had a couple of 09 Day bags at one point but they didn't hang around for long.


My other club (09) doesn't have the same problem. The stiff one came from Japan.


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> Forgot to post this picture of my Electric Blue City. Pulled it out the past week for some blue inspiration
> View attachment 4902705


Wow!! What a beautiful blue sight!!


----------



## Monz1987

sdkitty said:


> @samfalstaff  I personally would not ....based on this from the RM subforum:
> 
> quote: I knew it ould darken it, but it looks blackened rather than just darker. I'm sure it'll look a bit better when dried, but I'm not that hopeful. I should have tested it on a small spot, but I've used SO many conditioners over the years that I wasn't particularly worried. I always said I should buy a back up of this bag, so it might be time.  unquote
> 
> if you go to RM and do search for leather honey you will see the conversation.  this woman used it on a light brown bag and feared it was ruined


Wow, I just read all of your replies regarding the Leather Honey - and I am so appreciative - and beyond grateful (for not ruining any of my lighter bals) for all of your feedback and information. I’m definitely NOT going to use it on anything that’s on the lighter side, which is most of my Bal collection. I’m going to spot test it on my 2011 ‘Dark Knight’ Weekender this week.


----------



## Monz1987

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful shade of brown! I think out of all Bal browns, this is my favorite one.


Thank you so much! I absolutely love Caramel too. It’s a very versatile shade of brown.


----------



## IntheOcean

samfalstaff said:


> Forgot to post this picture of my Electric Blue City. Pulled it out the past week for some blue inspiration
> View attachment 4902705


Stunning bag!    That's a very fitting name for this color, I think. It truly is electric!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> My other club (09) doesn't have the same problem. The stiff one came from Japan.


Weird.


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 4903028


Pinkberry!  
Love the bag too!


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 4904124


I never tire of this one and I love the staging with these fun candles!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I never tire of this one and I love the staging with these fun candles!



Thank you!


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 4904124


Jen, this picture needs to be framed...it's perfect in every way!


----------



## JenJBS

RT1 said:


> Jen, this picture needs to be framed...it's perfect in every way!



Thank you!


----------



## Monz1987

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 4904124


Ahhh once again, I love the setup!     What a perfectly beautiful bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Monz1987 said:


> Ahhh once again, I love the setup!     What a perfectly beautiful bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Do you think she loses a bit of dignity sitting in the front carrier basket of my bicycle?
I hope not.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Do you think she loses a bit of dignity sitting in the front carrier basket of my bicycle?
> I hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904696


I think she looks quite comfy there.


----------



## pinksky777

My new neo nano city!


----------



## Monz1987

pinksky777 said:


> My new neo nano city!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908860


Gorgeous!! So cute


----------



## Monz1987

Taking my new (to me) friend with me today!  2005 Navy First. I’m totally not used to carrying blue bags! I’m usually a pink/purple kind of girl at heart. Edit: I just replaced the front leather tassel on the pocket so they are slightly darker than the rest of the bag. I was so glad it came with the set of extra ones!


----------



## sdkitty

Monz1987 said:


> Taking my new (to me) friend with me today!  2005 Navy First. I’m totally not used to carrying blue bags! I’m usually a pink/purple kind of girl at heart. Edit: I just replaced the front leather tassel on the pocket so they are slightly darker than the rest of the bag. I was so glad it came with the set of extra ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909436


lovely....do you find this small compared to City?


----------



## pinksky777

Monz1987 said:


> Taking my new (to me) friend with me today!  2005 Navy First. I’m totally not used to carrying blue bags! I’m usually a pink/purple kind of girl at heart. Edit: I just replaced the front leather tassel on the pocket so they are slightly darker than the rest of the bag. I was so glad it came with the set of extra ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909436


Oooh love the first!


----------



## pinksky777

Monz1987 said:


> Gorgeous!! So cute


Thanks! It’s super cute!


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> Taking my new (to me) friend with me today!  2005 Navy First. I’m totally not used to carrying blue bags! I’m usually a pink/purple kind of girl at heart. Edit: I just replaced the front leather tassel on the pocket so they are slightly darker than the rest of the bag. I was so glad it came with the set of extra ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909436


The leather looks so soft and fluffy!


----------



## kerryisntreal

What can I say, the heart wants what it wants. 


(Which turns out was both sour cream & onion AND jalapeno)


----------



## Iamminda

The only Red Lipstick I ever wear .


----------



## chowlover2

kerryisntreal said:


> What can I say, the heart wants what it wants.
> View attachment 4909991
> 
> (Which turns out was both sour cream & onion AND jalapeno)


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Monz1987

sdkitty said:


> lovely....do you find this small compared to City?


It is definitely significantly smaller than the city and holds a lot less, but for me, the First is good for everyday things, like popping in and out of work or running errands.


----------



## Monz1987

pinksky777 said:


> Oooh love the first!


Thank you so much!! I love the First too. This is my fourth in my little collection!


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> The leather looks so soft and fluffy!


Thank you!! It’s a very interesting leather on this one, in a good way!  Thick and puffy yet smooth is how I’d describe iT.


----------



## Monz1987

Iamminda said:


> The only Red Lipstick I ever wear .
> 
> View attachment 4910074


Omg. Freakin’ beautiful bag!! This is a statement piece.


----------



## Monz1987

kerryisntreal said:


> What can I say, the heart wants what it wants.
> View attachment 4909991
> 
> (Which turns out was both sour cream & onion AND jalapeno)


Beautiful bag, Kerry! I love how colourful the graffiti on this one is.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> The only Red Lipstick I ever wear .
> 
> View attachment 4910074



It's gorgeous!


----------



## RT1

Monz1987 said:


> Thank you so much!! I love the First too. This is my fourth in *my little collection!*


C'mon Monica, "_little collection_"....you simply must reveal all your beautiful Bals one day.  
You are the goddess of Bal beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much, sweet ladies .  Sometimes I think I need to dress nicer (like not jeans and tennis shoes ) to wear this color but I just don’t have the time to bother.



JenJBS said:


> It's gorgeous!






Monz1987 said:


> Omg. Freakin’ beautiful bag!! This is a statement piece.


----------



## samfalstaff

04 Eggplant City waiting for me. This is some of the softest leather I've ever felt.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> The only Red Lipstick I ever wear .
> 
> View attachment 4910074


Minda, that is an exquisite bag! What color/year is it?


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> It is definitely significantly smaller than the city and holds a lot less, but for me, the First is good for everyday things, like popping in and out of work or running errands.


That's what I find too. I actually use my Firsts a lot more these days. They are the perfect errand bag (and date/evening bag, when I used to have those).


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> 04 Eggplant City waiting for me. This is some of the softest leather I've ever felt.
> View attachment 4910788
> View attachment 4910789


THIS IS SO FRIGGIN' BEAUTIFUL. The eggplant 04 leather is my favorite leather of all. I don't know if it is characteristic of all 04 leather Bals as it is the eggplant First is my only one from that year, but I have never felt anything else like it.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Minda, that is an exquisite bag! What color/year is it?



Thanks K .  It’s a Town in 2015 Red Lipstick.  I went into the store hoping they had some discontinued colors that I wanted like Lagon, UV, etc.  They didn’t have any....so red it is


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> THIS IS SO FRIGGIN' BEAUTIFUL. The eggplant 04 leather is my favorite leather of all. I don't know if it is characteristic of all 04 leather Bals as it is the eggplant First is my only one from that year, but I have never felt anything else like it.


I have a 04 Marron City with similar leather. So maybe you're right!


----------



## samfalstaff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K . It’s a Town in 2015 Red Lipstick. I went into the store hoping they had some discontinued colors that I wanted like Lagon, UV, etc. They didn’t have any....so red it is


This is a Town! Even better!


----------



## Dmurphy1

samfalstaff said:


> 04 Eggplant City waiting for me. This is some of the softest leather I've ever felt.
> View attachment 4910788
> View attachment 4910789


Gorgeous color !!!! What a beauty  !


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K . It’s a Town in 2015 Red Lipstick. I went into the store hoping they had some discontinued colors that I wanted like Lagon, UV, etc. They didn’t have any....so red it is


Well, it is STUNNING. Lucky you. Bal reds are so lovely.


----------



## Iamminda

samfalstaff said:


> This is a Town! Even better!



I love the Town.  I know it looks like a First in the picture — I got rid of my Firsts even though they look so sexy (like when Giselle carried hers ) but just too small for me.


----------



## samfalstaff

Iamminda said:


> I love the Town.  I know it looks like a First in the picture — I got rid of my Firsts even though they look so sexy (like when Giselle carried hers ) but just too small for me.


I know what you mean. Firsts are not my first choice in style either. I have 2 Firsts from 02 in caribou leather. The leather is so much more sturdy and structured than chevre so I find I can put more stuff in there. I definitely wouldn't want to do that with the more delicate leathers.


----------



## samfalstaff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous color !!!! What a beauty  !


Thanks!


----------



## fashionmaudel

New to me UV Boston riding shotgun to a great Tower pilates class this morning. I had a light jacket on today and threw it over my shoulder a couple of times, it was tight but ok since I had a jacket barrier between it and my deodorant!  Haha!  Based on my research it seems that the Work, Maxi Twiggy, and Part Time have top handles that fit over the shoulder only...if anyone recommends any other styles that can fit over the shoulder please let me know.


----------



## whateve

fashionmaudel said:


> New to me UV Boston riding shotgun to a great Tower pilates class this morning. I had a light jacket on today and threw it over my shoulder a couple of times, it was tight but ok since I had a jacket barrier between it and my deodorant!  Haha!  Based on my research it seems that the Work, Maxi Twiggy, and Part Time have top handles that fit over the shoulder only...if anyone recommends any other styles that can fit over the shoulder please let me know.


The Day and Club have a single top handle that fits on the shoulder.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> The Day and Club have a single top handle that fits on the shoulder.


And the Hobo.


----------



## edsbgrl

Carried this girl today. From the Alexander Wang years. Grey calfskin City with mesh. Just something about this bag that I love


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> And the Hobo.


Funny, I had that in my post, then took it out because I've never had a hobo so wasn't sure.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Funny, I had that in my post, then took it out because I've never had a hobo so wasn't sure.


The hobo is similar to the club but with a rounded bottom not flat.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> The hobo is similar to the club but with a rounded bottom not flat.


Although I love hobo/shoulder bag styles, I find my satchel type Bals to be more comfortable to carry with the flat shoulder strap. Unlike some satchels I've owned, I don't mind the way these look carried with the shoulder strap.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Although I love hobo/shoulder bag styles, I find my satchel type Bals to be more comfortable to carry with the flat shoulder strap. Unlike some satchels I've owned, I don't mind the way these look carried with the shoulder strap.


Which styles?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Which styles?


I only have the Velo and the mini Pompon. I've been especially surprised at how much I like the Velo as I don't usually like larger bags with long straps; it's like the bigger the bag, the shorter I like the strap to be. I guess it just that the flat wide strap is so comfortable.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I only have the Velo and the mini Pompon. I've been especially surprised at how much I like the Velo as I don't usually like larger bags with long straps; it's like the bigger the bag, the shorter I like the strap to be. I guess it just that the flat wide strap is so comfortable.


I’m a big fan of the Velo.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I’m a big fan of the Velo.


mine is bleu lavande so it is total love for me.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> mine is bleu lavande so it is total love for me.


I double my strap and it’s a perfect length for me.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I double my strap and it’s a perfect length for me.


I've thought about doing that but haven't yet. I'm reluctant to try a city as I don't think I'd like the strap drop as much.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I've thought about doing that but haven't yet. I'm reluctant to try a city as I don't think I'd like the strap drop as much.


I’ve sold every City I’ve had. Too east west for me, I like the depth of the Velo much more. Try doubling the strap, if you persevere you can feed both parts of the strap through the weight distributor which holds them together.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Wearing my Boston UV on Sunday and I was able to capture how it looks in a different light. It’s such a funny color, it can look really reddish purple and then looks kind of like a more true purple. The light really makes it look very different.


----------



## Kimbashop

I finally pulled out my Mogano 07 City after not having really used it for over a year, and found myself falling in love with it all over again. Does that ever happen to you? I'm going to finish out the week with her (which means going to the grocery store and a few errands during our week-long university fall break).


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I finally pulled out my Mogano 07 City after not having really used it for over a year, and found myself falling in love with it all over again. Does that ever happen to you? I'm going to finish out the week with her (which means going to the grocery store and a few errands during our week-long university fall break).
> 
> View attachment 4912925


This is a U tag, right?


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> This is a U tag, right?


It is, indeed! I bought off of FP a few years ago. They listed it in very good condition but it was obvious that when I received the bag it was basically new/rarely worn. Not a scratch on the lovely silver plate. The leather hadn't been broken in at all.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> It is, indeed!


I had a senior moment and was comparing it to my castagna Velo.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I had a senior moment and was comparing it to my castagna Velo.


understood. I have many of those these days.I haven't seen Castagna IRL but the Mogano looks like it pulls more red-purple-brown than the Castagna.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> understood. I have many of those these days.I haven't seen Castagna IRL but the Mogano looks like it pulls more red-purple-brown than the Castagna.


Yeah I pulled out my pic of the City I had in mogano, man that was a pretty bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> I finally pulled out my Mogano 07 City after not having really used it for over a year, and found myself falling in love with it all over again. Does that ever happen to you? I'm going to finish out the week with her (which means going to the grocery store and a few errands during our week-long university fall break).
> 
> View attachment 4912925


Wow! What a pretty bag!


----------



## Iamminda

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! What a pretty bag!



Hey S, I have to say “Way to go !” for having TWO of your beautiful bags featured in the latest PurseForum Roundup 11/20.  I don’t think I have ever seen two bags from the same member in the same edition of the PFR. Both beauties are definitely worthy of the recognition .


----------



## samfalstaff

Iamminda said:


> Hey S, I have to say “Way to go !” for having TWO of your beautiful bags featured in the latest PurseForum Roundup 11/20.  I don’t think I have ever seen two bags from the same member in the same edition of the PFR. Both beauties are definitely worthy of the recognition .


Thanks! Although I don't really know what that is...or how to get there...off to go look!
Edit: Just googled it. Love those blue bags!


----------



## Iamminda

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! Although I don't really know what that is...or how to get there...off to go look!
> Edit: Just googled it. Love those blue bags!



Sorry forgot to link it.  Your blue beauties are gorgeous 








						PurseForum Roundup – November 20th - PurseBlog
					

Hello PurseBlog family! Today you're in for a real treat because this week we're making it all about the boldest shades of blue with hints of browns too. We've mulled over the forum'




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! What a pretty bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> 04 Eggplant City waiting for me. This is some of the softest leather I've ever felt.
> View attachment 4910788
> View attachment 4910789


I looooove your classic city bag in eggplant!! Soooo stunning and still in amazing condition!


----------



## Monz1987

Kimbashop said:


> That's what I find too. I actually use my Firsts a lot more these days. They are the perfect errand bag (and date/evening bag, when I used to have those).


Yes, you’re right! The Firsts are a GREAT evening bag - you can dress them up or dress them down too. So versatile!


----------



## Monz1987

Kimbashop said:


> I finally pulled out my Mogano 07 City after not having really used it for over a year, and found myself falling in love with it all over again. Does that ever happen to you? I'm going to finish out the week with her (which means going to the grocery store and a few errands during our week-long university fall break).
> 
> View attachment 4912925


Woooow! I love the colour, and the leather on this one is a beauty. I heard ‘07 was a good year leather wise for Bal.


----------



## Monz1987

fashionmaudel said:


> New to me UV Boston riding shotgun to a great Tower pilates class this morning. I had a light jacket on today and threw it over my shoulder a couple of times, it was tight but ok since I had a jacket barrier between it and my deodorant!  Haha!  Based on my research it seems that the Work, Maxi Twiggy, and Part Time have top handles that fit over the shoulder only...if anyone recommends any other styles that can fit over the shoulder please let me know.


I love the colour! It’s really beautiful. My favourite Bal style to throw over my shoulder is definitely the Day. It’s the most comfortable bag I’ve ever carried! I didn’t think I liked the style at first because the day is very deep and large; it holds more than the city for sure. But the day has turned out to be one of my favourite Bal styles simply because of comfort.


----------



## Monz1987

Gris Ciment Day


----------



## RT1

Monz1987 said:


> Gris Ciment Day
> View attachment 4913436
> View attachment 4913437


Beautiful bag, as is the rest of your gorgeous collection of Bals.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Monz1987 said:


> I love the colour! It’s really beautiful. My favourite Bal style to throw over my shoulder is definitely the Day. It’s the most comfortable bag I’ve ever carried! I didn’t think I liked the style at first because the day is very deep and large; it holds more than the city for sure. But the day has turned out to be one of my favourite Bal styles simply because of comfort.



Does the Day stay on your shoulder pretty well?  I’ve had single strap bags that didn’t stay on very well in the past. Maybe I just have slopped shoulders, lol!


----------



## IntheOcean

Monz1987 said:


> Gris Ciment Day
> View attachment 4913436
> View attachment 4913437


Beautiful bag and you wore it well!


----------



## BBBagHag

Perfection


Monz1987 said:


> Gris Ciment Day
> View attachment 4913436
> View attachment 4913437


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> Woooow! I love the colour, and the leather on this one is a beauty. I heard ‘07 was a good year leather wise for Bal.


'07 is definitely known for its stunning leather, and Mogano is a really unique brown (a true Mahogany) that was never repeated. Fans of 07 leather like it for it's thick and "chewy" appeal. I have an 07 First as well. The leather on my 07s is much more wrinkly than my older bags, which are silkier and smoother.

Totally worth finding one for *your* lovely collection


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> I finally pulled out my Mogano 07 City after not having really used it for over a year, and found myself falling in love with it all over again. Does that ever happen to you? I'm going to finish out the week with her (which means going to the grocery store and a few errands during our week-long university fall break).
> 
> View attachment 4912925


What a stunning Bal. Totally understand what you mean by falling in love with a bag all over again after not using it for a while. I myself haven’t used Bal in quite a while due to other bags getting more usage as of the past few years, but a few weeks ago I pulled out one of my old Bals and almost couldn’t believe I haven’t carried them for so long! They just hug your body and the colours as exquisite  imo, no other brand does edginess quite like Bal does. Bal has that understated coolness.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> What a stunning Bal. Totally understand what you mean by falling in love with a bag all over again after not using it for a while. I myself haven’t used Bal in quite a while due to other bags getting more usage as of the past few years, but a few weeks ago I pulled out one of my old Bals and almost couldn’t believe I haven’t carried them for so long! They just hug your body and the colours as exquisite  imo, no other brand does edginess quite like Bal does. Bal has that understated coolness.


understated coolness -- so true. they really cornered the market with an edgy look that also manages to be soft and elegant.


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> I looooove your classic city bag in eggplant!! Soooo stunning and still in amazing condition!


Thanks!


----------



## pinksky777

Monz1987 said:


> Thank you so much!! I love the First too. This is my fourth in my little collection!


I never owned a first, only a bunch of cities... but I always had my eyes peeled for a first in that apple green   A bit of a unicorn but hey, ya nvr know lol


----------



## Kimbashop

pinksky777 said:


> I never owned a first, only a bunch of cities... but I always had my eyes peeled for a first in that apple green   A bit of a unicorn but hey, ya nvr know lol


I have seen a couple of Firsts in Apple Green for sale over the past few months -- they are definitely out there!


----------



## shesnochill

I’ve been spending a lot of time with my City lately.

Currently in a flight to Seattle.

Happy Thanksgiving B Bag family!


----------



## Monz1987

Lilac Work  very slouchy chèvre leather that melts into a pile on this one.


----------



## RT1

Monz1987 said:


> Lilac Work  very slouchy chèvre leather that melts into a pile on this one.
> View attachment 4915422


You have the most beautiful bags ever!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> The only Red Lipstick I ever wear .
> 
> View attachment 4910074


This red is TDF!


----------



## ksuromax

kerryisntreal said:


> What can I say, the heart wants what it wants.
> View attachment 4909991
> 
> (Which turns out was both sour cream & onion AND jalapeno)


Yay, my Twin!


----------



## ksuromax

fashionmaudel said:


> New to me UV Boston riding shotgun to a great Tower pilates class this morning. I had a light jacket on today and threw it over my shoulder a couple of times, it was tight but ok since I had a jacket barrier between it and my deodorant!  Haha!  Based on my research it seems that the Work, Maxi Twiggy, and Part Time have top handles that fit over the shoulder only...if anyone recommends any other styles that can fit over the shoulder please let me know.


Street has generous handles


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> This red is TDF!



Thanks kindly, sweet K


----------



## samfalstaff

02 FBF waiting for the Thanksgiving feast


----------



## HG2614

Out for coffee with my 5 year old daughter. Maybe she'll want this one day....


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo


----------



## Monz1987

RT1 said:


> You have the most beautiful bags ever!


Your comments never ever fail to put a smile on my face.


----------



## muchstuff

Pearly bronze Velo...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Pearly bronze Velo...
> 
> View attachment 4918348


a dream bag!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> a dream bag!


Thanks, I saw one for sale somewhere recently...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Pearly bronze Velo...
> 
> View attachment 4918348


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I saw one for sale somewhere recently...


Thanks, but i am not in the market at the moment


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Thanks, but i am not in the market at the moment


You're showing great restraint these days.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You're showing great restraint these days.


I am shocked myself


----------



## muchstuff

You can't beat old chevre leather...


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> You can't beat old chevre leather...
> 
> View attachment 4921140


A couple of months ago you posted a pic of your chocolate day bag, couldn't get it out of my head lol, finally found one, arriving Monday  !!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> A couple of months ago you posted a pic of your chocolate day bag, couldn't get it out of my head lol, finally found one, arriving Monday  !!


That and this black have survived every clean out I've done. Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Nibb

Blackout with Woofy the wander van at the spa.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4921338
> 
> Blackout with Woofy the wander van at the spa.


I love the smooth leather on the black outs.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I love the smooth leather on the black outs.


I notice every time I open the cabinet that it lives in I have to pet it.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4921338
> 
> Blackout with Woofy the wander van at the spa.


This is really such a cool picture here!


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> This is really such a cool picture here!


We call that place the disco car wash


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> You can't beat old chevre leather...
> 
> View attachment 4921140


That perfect slouchiness and chewiness of the old chèvre... you’re so right that nothing beats it! Beautiful bag. I love the Day.


----------



## Monz1987

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4921338
> 
> Blackout with Woofy the wander van at the spa.


Ooooh pretty pretty! The leather looks so smooth.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4921338
> 
> Blackout with Woofy the wander van at the spa.


Amazing bag, and such a cool pic!


----------



## Nibb

jeanstohandbags said:


> Amazing bag, and such a cool pic!


Thank you, the car wash is always a colorful adventure


----------



## ksuromax

True Red First


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> True Red First
> 
> View attachment 4924487


Beautiful bag!


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful bag!


thanks


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> True Red First
> 
> View attachment 4924487


So pretty. I love that hardware! The charm is cute too


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> True Red First
> 
> View attachment 4924487


 Perfect!!!!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> True Red First
> 
> View attachment 4924487


I’d give anything if I could pull off a Red bag.
This one is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Monz1987

RT1 said:


> I’d give anything if I could pull off a Red bag.
> This one is so beautiful!!!


Me toooo! I don’t have any red Bals, because I just don’t think I could pull it off either.  They are so beautiful.


----------



## ksuromax

waiting to meet Santa!


----------



## Monz1987

*2005 Apple Green City - this will be my first time bringing her out! I’m so excited.  

*


----------



## Dmurphy1

Monz1987 said:


> *2005 Apple Green City - this will be my first time bringing her out! I’m so excited.
> View attachment 4925326
> *


So gorgeous,  what an amazing find !!! Enjoy her !!!


----------



## RT1

Monz1987 said:


> *2005 Apple Green City - this will be my first time bringing her out! I’m so excited.
> View attachment 4925326
> *


This photo is beyond fabulous.     
I really think you're proud of this Bbag???


----------



## samfalstaff

2010 Velo in vert d'eau


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> 2010 Velo in vert d'eau
> View attachment 4925577


This bag is beyond absolutely STUNNING. I am in love with this colour!! You’ve convinced me I need a vert d’eau bag now even though I have a 2004 seafoam purse and they are quite similar.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Monz1987 said:


> *2005 Apple Green City - this will be my first time bringing her out! I’m so excited.
> View attachment 4925326
> *


Love the outfit you have paired Miss Apple Green with, it showcases her beautifully!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

samfalstaff said:


> 2010 Velo in vert d'eau
> View attachment 4925577


This is such a pretty & fresh colour!  Loving the charm too, though my ageing eyes would like to see a close-up pic


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> 2010 Velo in vert d'eau
> View attachment 4925577


Wowza! What a great pop of color. Must be so cheerful in this size.


----------



## Monz1987

Miss Apple Green City riding shotgun this AM!   Sorry for spamming The forums with photos of my new bag, but I can’t help it! She just makes me so happy


----------



## Dmurphy1

Monz1987 said:


> Miss Apple Green City riding shotgun this AM!   Sorry for spamming The forums with photos of my new bag, but I can’t help it! She just makes me so happy
> View attachment 4926074


I can't get enough of her !!


----------



## ksuromax

Same First, different decorations


----------



## RT1

You *REALLY DO* live in a magical wonderland.     
Is there a "Yellow Brick Road" there also?    

You see and do things on a daily basis that I can only wonder and dream about!    Much better than OZ.


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> This bag is beyond absolutely STUNNING. I am in love with this colour!! You’ve convinced me I need a vert d’eau bag now even though I have a 2004 seafoam purse and they are quite similar.


Thanks! I've been looking for a 04 seafoam but LOVE the velo style. So this was the compromise.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Monz1987 said:


> Miss Apple Green City riding shotgun this AM!   Sorry for spamming The forums with photos of my new bag, but I can’t help it! She just makes me so happy
> View attachment 4926074


Never be sorry for posting pics of this beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> You *REALLY DO* live in a magical wonderland.
> Is there a "Yellow Brick Road" there also?
> 
> You see and do things on a daily basis that I can only wonder and dream about!    Much better than OZ.


----------



## ksuromax

#staycation 
Siena and Vermillion WEs


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> #staycation
> Siena and Vermillion WEs
> View attachment 4927041


GORGEOUS  PAIR !!!!


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Same First, different decorations
> View attachment 4926457
> View attachment 4926458
> View attachment 4926459


Look at the decor!! Oh my... such beauty. And I love that lil red First!


----------



## Monz1987

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love the outfit you have paired Miss Apple Green with, it showcases her beautifully!!!


Awwww thank you so much!! You are too kind.


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> #staycation
> Siena and Vermillion WEs
> View attachment 4927041


These are both such gorgeous colours for the Weekender. Can you believe I’ve had a Dark Knight Weekender for over 6 months and haven’t used it yet? I’m on a staycation as well lol.


----------



## ksuromax

Graf backpack is having fun!
yes, it's real snow! and real Santa!!!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> #staycation
> Siena and Vermillion WEs
> View attachment 4927041



Enjoy your Staycation!


----------



## fashionmaudel

ksuromax said:


> Graf backpack is having fun!
> yes, it's real snow! and real Santa!!!
> 
> View attachment 4927132
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927135
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927136
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927137
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927138





Love that backpack!  I haven’t seen a graffiti one before!  That’s awesome!


----------



## Dmurphy1

First day out with my new love !! Hope everyone enjoys their weekend.   I must say, I appreciate all of the wonderful people on TPF !!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> First day out with my new love !! Hope everyone enjoys their weekend.   I must say, I appreciate all of the wonderful people on TPF !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927202


Looks good on you!


----------



## RT1

Dmurphy1 said:


> First day out with my new love !! Hope everyone enjoys their weekend.   I must say, I appreciate all of the wonderful people on TPF !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927202


Looking great and I love the bag along with your boots.     
Perfect pairing!


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> First day out with my new love !! Hope everyone enjoys their weekend.   I must say, I appreciate all of the wonderful people on TPF !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927202



Looks fantastic—you wear it well .  Love your belt too.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> Looks fantastic—you wear it well .  Love your belt too.


Thank you Minda !!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Enjoy your Staycation!





fashionmaudel said:


> Love that backpack!  I haven’t seen a graffiti one before!  That’s awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> First day out with my new love !! Hope everyone enjoys their weekend.   I must say, I appreciate all of the wonderful people on TPF !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927202


very cool look! 
nice boots


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> very cool look!
> nice boots


Thanks so much Ksuromax !!


----------



## RT1

@Dmurphy1 Also love your LV belt buckle.


----------



## Dmurphy1

RT1 said:


> @Dmurphy1 Also love your LV belt buckle.


Thanks RT, I bought that around 5 years ago, wear it constantly,  even doing yardwork etc., shows no wear at all,  cost per wear probably next to nothing lol !!


----------



## RT1

WOW!!!    That's fantastic.


----------



## Kimbashop

Dmurphy1 said:


> First day out with my new love !! Hope everyone enjoys their weekend.   I must say, I appreciate all of the wonderful people on TPF !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927202


Love the bag with your outfit. Perfect pairing with your LV belt.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kimbashop said:


> Love the bag with your outfit. Perfect pairing with your LV belt.


Thanks so much !!


----------



## ksuromax

time to pamper!
 before SPA and after, having a 'high coffee'


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> #staycation
> Siena and Vermillion WEs
> View attachment 4927041


These are both such AMAZING bags!!!  I love the Weekender style.


----------



## ksuromax

it's been a busy day  
sloath is ADOOORABLE!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's been a busy day
> sloath is ADOOORABLE!!!
> View attachment 4928239
> View attachment 4928240
> View attachment 4928241
> View attachment 4928242


If you likes sloths follow "theslothinstitute" on IG


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> If you likes sloths follow "theslothinstitute" on IG


i don't do IG 
i have an account, but ... meh...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i don't do IG
> i have an account, but ... meh...


It's worth it for the sloths.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It's worth it for the sloths.


i have a soft toy, i have an xmas tree felt decoration and i have my son.
'nuff!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> i have a soft toy, i have an xmas tree felt decoration and i have my son.
> 'nuff!


Your son is a sloth? jk


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Your son is a sloth? jk


if you saw him in the morning, when he's trying to get dressed for school, you wouldn't tell one from another


----------



## afroken

Wearing this beauty for the next couple of days - Balenciaga Mute City. Olive green, but I forgot the official name - if someone here could identify the colour, that would be great! Couldn’t find any info on the internet.

I have a story for this bag. Back in 2016 I saw this olive green one in the store and it immediately caught my eye. The SA told me that there was only one olive green in my city. However, I think it was more expensive than the regular city so I didn’t pull the trigger (I did walk out with a wallet of the same colour though ). Of course after a while it sold out. A year later, I came across her in a consignment shop, brand new, 50% off. At the time, my priority wasn’t handbags so I didn’t purchase it, but I still kept an eye out _just in case_ it goes on further sale. A few weeks later, it did go on sale and I purchased it right away. In the end I think I got it at around 70% off regular price - and brand new too! My best Bal score to date.

There is a con though, this bag is heavy. The crossbody strap wasn’t very comfortable so prolonged wear could lead to stressed shoulder/back/wrist. I replaced the strap with one of the Coach straps and it’s working well.


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Wearing this beauty for the next couple of days - Balenciaga Mute City. Olive green, but I forgot the official name - if someone here could identify the colour, that would be great! Couldn’t find any info on the internet.
> 
> I have a story for this bag. Back in 2016 I saw this olive green one in the store and it immediately caught my eye. The SA told me that there was only one olive green in my city. However, I think it was more expensive than the regular city so I didn’t pull the trigger (I did walk out with a wallet of the same colour though ). Of course after a while it sold out. A year later, I came across her in a consignment shop, brand new, 50% off. At the time, my priority wasn’t handbags so I didn’t purchase it, but I still kept an eye out _just in case_ it goes on further sale. A few weeks later, it did go on sale and I purchased it right away. In the end I think I got it at around 70% off regular price - and brand new too! My best Bal score to date.
> 
> There is a con though, this bag is heavy. The crossbody strap wasn’t very comfortable so prolonged wear could lead to stressed shoulder/back/wrist. I replaced the strap with one of the Coach straps and it’s working well.
> 
> View attachment 4928693


Looks like vert veronese from F/W 2015.


----------



## IntheOcean

afroken said:


> Wearing this beauty for the next couple of days - Balenciaga Mute City. Olive green, but I forgot the official name - if someone here could identify the colour, that would be great! Couldn’t find any info on the internet.
> 
> I have a story for this bag. Back in 2016 I saw this olive green one in the store and it immediately caught my eye. The SA told me that there was only one olive green in my city. However, I think it was more expensive than the regular city so I didn’t pull the trigger (I did walk out with a wallet of the same colour though ). Of course after a while it sold out. A year later, I came across her in a consignment shop, brand new, 50% off. At the time, my priority wasn’t handbags so I didn’t purchase it, but I still kept an eye out _just in case_ it goes on further sale. A few weeks later, it did go on sale and I purchased it right away. In the end I think I got it at around 70% off regular price - and brand new too! My best Bal score to date.
> 
> There is a con though, this bag is heavy. The crossbody strap wasn’t very comfortable so prolonged wear could lead to stressed shoulder/back/wrist. I replaced the strap with one of the Coach straps and it’s working well.
> 
> View attachment 4928693


I don't think I've ever seen this bag before, so thank you for posting this, because it's gorgeous!  The deal you got on it is amazing. Congrats!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

afroken said:


> Wearing this beauty for the next couple of days - Balenciaga Mute City. Olive green, but I forgot the official name - if someone here could identify the colour, that would be great! Couldn’t find any info on the internet.
> 
> I have a story for this bag. Back in 2016 I saw this olive green one in the store and it immediately caught my eye. The SA told me that there was only one olive green in my city. However, I think it was more expensive than the regular city so I didn’t pull the trigger (I did walk out with a wallet of the same colour though ). Of course after a while it sold out. A year later, I came across her in a consignment shop, brand new, 50% off. At the time, my priority wasn’t handbags so I didn’t purchase it, but I still kept an eye out _just in case_ it goes on further sale. A few weeks later, it did go on sale and I purchased it right away. In the end I think I got it at around 70% off regular price - and brand new too! My best Bal score to date.
> 
> There is a con though, this bag is heavy. The crossbody strap wasn’t very comfortable so prolonged wear could lead to stressed shoulder/back/wrist. I replaced the strap with one of the Coach straps and it’s working well.
> 
> View attachment 4928693


I've always admired this style, and this particular one in olive is just beautiful    Is that rose-gold hardware?  I think I've only seen the silver hardware.  I do remember someone saying it was heavy early on when it came out, which put me off, but I so still love the style.


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Graf backpack is having fun!
> yes, it's real snow! and real Santa!!!
> 
> View attachment 4927132
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927135
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927136
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927137
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927138


Thank you for sharing with us your amazing Christmas adventures with your bals!!


----------



## Monz1987

Dmurphy1 said:


> First day out with my new love !! Hope everyone enjoys their weekend.   I must say, I appreciate all of the wonderful people on TPF !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927202


Incredible way to show the bag! You look so sharp! Beautiful outfit.


----------



## Monz1987

I was double carrying yesterday because I had so much stuff to tote around with me between working and running errands and seeing a friend. Here’s my Lilac Work and my Pivoine First.


----------



## Punkkitten

Monz1987 said:


> Miss Apple Green City riding shotgun this AM!   Sorry for spamming The forums with photos of my new bag, but I can’t help it! She just makes me so happy
> View attachment 4926074


Giiiiiiirrrlll, I would be parading her around too!  It is just loud enough.  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> Thank you for sharing with us your amazing Christmas adventures with your bals!!


my pleasure! (and i MEAN it! )


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> I was double carrying yesterday because I had so much stuff to tote around with me between working and running errands and seeing a friend. Here’s my Lilac Work and my Pivoine First.
> View attachment 4928805


Better than any candy shop!


----------



## IntheOcean

Monz1987 said:


> I was double carrying yesterday because I had so much stuff to tote around with me between working and running errands and seeing a friend. Here’s my Lilac Work and my Pivoine First.
> View attachment 4928805


  I've said it before, but Balenciaga colors are just STUNNING!


----------



## Monz1987

Punkkitten said:


> Giiiiiiirrrlll, I would be parading her around too!  It is just loud enough.  Gorgeous bag!


Thank you soooo much!!! I have her back out again today lol


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Better than any candy shop!


Hahah thank you!!! 


IntheOcean said:


> I've said it before, but Balenciaga colors are just STUNNING!


Thank you! And Omgsh I totally agree!! They are so fun!


----------



## Monz1987

It’s really starting to get cold outside as we head into the dreary winter months so I’m wearing one of my furry jackets today, along with my newest baby.


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> It’s really starting to get cold outside as we head into the dreary winter months so I’m wearing one of my furry jackets today, along with my newest baby.
> View attachment 4929607


Gorgeous color!


----------



## samfalstaff

I get to go out today. Taking my Marine PT with me.


----------



## muchstuff

Had my pearly bronze Velo out again today...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Had my pearly bronze Velo out again today...
> 
> View attachment 4930027


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Had my pearly bronze Velo out again today...
> 
> View attachment 4930027


What an interesting bag! Would you say it's more grey or brown? Can't tell from the glare.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> What an interesting bag! Would you say it's more grey or brown? Can't tell from the glare.


It’s kind of the perfect marriage of both. Maybe a bit more grey. Here’s an outdoor pic...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> It’s kind of the perfect marriage of both. Maybe a bit more grey. Here’s an outdoor pic...
> View attachment 4930145


Wow! Very nice! What's the season?


----------



## Dmurphy1

Monz1987 said:


> It’s really starting to get cold outside as we head into the dreary winter months so I’m wearing one of my furry jackets today, along with my newest baby.
> View attachment 4929607


I keep trying to look at your coat, can't rip my eyes away from this gorgeous bag lollll,  I can tell you're enjoying this beauty  !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Had my pearly bronze Velo out again today...
> 
> View attachment 4930027


Luscious leather, how beautiful  !!


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> I get to go out today. Taking my Marine PT with me.
> View attachment 4929847


She is a real beauty!! I’m in love with the colour. And such a cute charm you added to the bag


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> Had my pearly bronze Velo out again today...
> 
> View attachment 4930027


Sitting very pretty!   Such smooth leather on this bag. How does the size of the Velo compare to the City? The Velo seems quite a bit larger.


----------



## RT1

Dmurphy1 said:


> I keep trying to look at your coat, can't rip my eyes away from this gorgeous bag lollll,  I can tell you're enjoying this beauty  !!!


Same here.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Very nice! What's the season?


S/S 2013 holiday collection, it's chevre.


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Luscious leather, how beautiful  !!


She's starting to soften up, getting prettier every time I carry her.


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> Sitting very pretty!   Such smooth leather on this bag. How does the size of the Velo compare to the City? The Velo seems quite a bit larger.


A little more height and depth, for me much better than the City.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> A little more height and depth, for me much better than the City.


Do they have a compare on the Bal comparison thread of the Velo and City Muchstuff?...Id love to know what City , Town and Velo compare as Im thinking of getting another next year but I need more height.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Monz1987 said:


> It’s really starting to get cold outside as we head into the dreary winter months so I’m wearing one of my furry jackets today, along with my newest baby.
> View attachment 4929607


Fabulous Apple and outfit to go with it   What a great find!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Do they have a compare on the Bal comparison thread of the Velo and City Muchstuff?...Id love to know what City , Town and Velo compare as Im thinking of getting another next year but I need more height.


I did do a quick search and there are many opinions as to which is the better bag, so it really depends on the individual. Some points to consider:
-Velo will be a little heavier than the City or Town.
-Is cross body important to you? (I don't wear cross body but when I double the strap on the Velo it works perfectly on the shoulder for me).
-How much do you carry? Both the Velo and the Town have more height but the Velo carries more.
-Do you prefer north/south or east/west? Both the Velo and the Town are more north/south and less east/west than the City.

In one of the threads someone mentioned that with the Town things were kind of stacked on top of each other. The Velo is a "throw everything in" type of bag. Keep in mind too that the older Velos didn't have an adjustable strap. Not sure what year the change was, I want to say around 2012, my 2010 doesn't adjust but my 2013 does. Might be the same for the Town?

If you go to advanced search, then under "search threads,  and play with your keywords ("Velo vs City" for instance, or "compare Town and City"),  then search the Bal forum, you'll find lots of opinions. Here's one thread for example:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/velo-vs-city.732139/

This might help too:

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> I did do a quick search and there are many opinions as to which is the better bag, so it really depends on the individual. Some points to consider:
> -Velo will be a little heavier than the City or Town.
> -Is cross body important to you? (I don't wear cross body but when I double the strap on the Velo it works perfectly on the shoulder for me).
> -How much do you carry? Both the Velo and the Town have more height but the Velo carries more.
> -Do you prefer north/south or east/west? Both the Velo and the Town are more north/south and less east/west than the City.
> 
> In one of the threads someone mentioned that with the Town things were kind of stacked on top of each other. The Velo is a "throw everything in" type of bag. Keep in mind too that the older Velos didn't have an adjustable strap. Not sure what year the change was, I want to say around 2012, my 2010 doesn't adjust but my 2013 does. Might be the same for the Town?
> 
> If you go to advanced search, then under "search threads,  and play with your keywords ("Velo vs City" for instance, or "compare Town and City"),  then search the Bal forum, you'll find lots of opinions. Here's one thread for example:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/velo-vs-city.732139/
> 
> This might help too:
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide


You are wonderful ,thank you. Will look at these while I work.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> You are wonderful ,thank you. Will look at these while I work.


My pleasure, if you play around with your search you're sure to find more opinions. Let us know what you decide on! (There was another pearly bronze Velo around last week, can't remember which site but if you're interested I can try to find it).


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, if you play around with your search you're sure to find more opinions. Let us know what you decide on! (There was another pearly bronze Velo around last week, can't remember which site but if you're interested I can try to find it).


Thank you, I will just do a search for now and think about it in the new year. I also want a Gucci so I have to see how everything turns out mid year.
These are all Wants...no Needs of course.
Have to sell a few of my rehabbed vintage Coach first.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I did do a quick search and there are many opinions as to which is the better bag, so it really depends on the individual. Some points to consider:
> -Velo will be a little heavier than the City or Town.
> -Is cross body important to you? (I don't wear cross body but when I double the strap on the Velo it works perfectly on the shoulder for me).
> -How much do you carry? Both the Velo and the Town have more height but the Velo carries more.
> -Do you prefer north/south or east/west? Both the Velo and the Town are more north/south and less east/west than the City.
> 
> In one of the threads someone mentioned that with the Town things were kind of stacked on top of each other. The Velo is a "throw everything in" type of bag. Keep in mind too that the older Velos didn't have an adjustable strap. Not sure what year the change was, I want to say around 2012, my 2010 doesn't adjust but my 2013 does. Might be the same for the Town?
> 
> If you go to advanced search, then under "search threads,  and play with your keywords ("Velo vs City" for instance, or "compare Town and City"),  then search the Bal forum, you'll find lots of opinions. Here's one thread for example:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/velo-vs-city.732139/
> 
> This might help too:
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide



This is good info MS .  Yes on the Town being much smaller than the Velo — my Towns hold only a bit more than the First (definitely hold less than the City which I believe holds more or less the same amount as the Velo). And you are right, older Towns did not have an adjustable strap (forgot what year they started using an adjustable strap, think probably around 2012-2013 like you said).  I had an older Town before that did not have an adjustable strap (tried doubling the strap and hated that, kept slipping off my shoulder or reverting/sliding down to a long single strap on its own, etc)


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This is good info MS .  Yes on the Town being much smaller than the Velo — my Towns hold only a bit more than the First (definitely hold less than the City which I believe holds more or less the same amount as the Velo). And you are right, older Towns did not have an adjustable strap (forgot what year they started using an adjustable strap, think probably around 2012-2013 like you said).  I had an older Town before that did not have an adjustable strap (tried doubling the strap and hated that, kept slipping off my shoulder or reverting/sliding down to a long single strap on its own, etc)


I find the Velo more user-friendly than the City. I like the extra height and I think it holds more without looking over-filled. Still haven’t owned a Town, one day...


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, if you play around with your search you're sure to find more opinions. Let us know what you decide on! (There was another pearly bronze Velo around last week, can't remember which site but if you're interested I can try to find it).



I am interested. Where did you see one ?


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> I am interested. Where did you see one ?


I should write these things down. I’ll try to find it...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I find the Velo more user-friendly than the City. I like the extra height and I think it holds more without looking over-filled. Still haven’t owned a Town, one day...



I used to think the Velo is huge (based only on the dimensions). but since you and WE both like yours a lot, I now think it is better than a City.  Not that I am looking to add a new bag .


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2013 holiday collection, it's chevre.


Definitely a unique beauty!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Definitely a unique beauty!


Yeah she's very pretty, it was a nice collection.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> I am interested. Where did you see one ?


Had a look around and can't see it anywhere, I'm guessing someone snapped it up...I'll keep an eye out though.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Had a look around and can't see it anywhere, I'm guessing someone snapped it up...I'll keep an eye out though.


Thanks for checking


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I used to think the Velo is huge (based only on the dimensions). but since you and WE both like yours a lot, I now think it is better than a City.  Not that I am looking to add a new bag .


Even though I don't need the extra room, I think I like the way the Velo looks regarding the dimensions compared to the city. Being taller, it doesn't look as long and skinny as the city. I also really like the strap length. I believe some cities have straps that are pretty short.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Even though I don't need the extra room, I think I like the way the Velo looks regarding the dimensions compared to the city. Being taller, it doesn't look as long and skinny as the city. I also really like the strap length. I believe some cities have straps that are pretty short.



Yep, most Cities (up until the last 3-4 years) have the short straps.  It doesn’t make sense to me personally to have such a short strap for an east-west bag.


----------



## Monz1987

2005 Holiday Metallic Pink - I love this bag!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Monz1987 said:


> 2005 Holiday Metallic Pink - I love this bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 4931040
> View attachment 4931041


 Stunning leather! This is a Twiggy, right? I'm not that good with Bal styles yet.


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> 2005 Holiday Metallic Pink - I love this bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 4931040
> View attachment 4931041


Oh my! That is absolutely beautiful. It looks like a holiday metallic with either silver or palladium hardware. This might just be one of my faves of your collection, and you have many stunners. Is it a twiggy? I love how you paired it with a grey dress and necklace. Pink and grey are so elegant together.


----------



## JenJBS

Monz1987 said:


> 2005 Holiday Metallic Pink - I love this bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 4931040
> View attachment 4931041



Stunning!


----------



## RT1

Monica, you've outdone even yourself with this stunning bag. 
Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## Iamminda

So pretty — I am currently very drawn to shiny metallic pink 



Monz1987 said:


> 2005 Holiday Metallic Pink - I love this bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 4931040
> View attachment 4931041


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> 2005 Holiday Metallic Pink - I love this bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 4931040
> View attachment 4931041


This is stunning!


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> I find the Velo more user-friendly than the City. I like the extra height and I think it holds more without looking over-filled. Still haven’t owned a Town, one day...


maybe I should consider a velo if one comes available.....I only have a city and it's a good size and shape for me.  but a bit more room wouldn't be bad - as long as the depth doesn't make it too hard to find stuff


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> maybe I should consider a velo if one comes available.....I only have a city and it's a good size and shape for me.  but a bit more room wouldn't be bad - as long as the depth doesn't make it too hard to find stuff


What about a Part Time? I know you don't like crossbody so the longer strap on the velo might bother you.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> What about a Part Time? I know you don't like crossbody so the longer strap on the velo might bother you.


I think part time might be too small for me?  City just holds my stuff.  you're right - I don't do cross body.  so if the  velo handles won't find over shoulder then I'd have to hand carry or have the bag hang low on hip.  I prefer the look of city hand carried but the shoulder strap is comfortable for me when needed


----------



## shesnochill

Part Time


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I think part time might be too small for me?  City just holds my stuff.  you're right - I don't do cross body.  so if the  velo handles won't find over shoulder then I'd have to hand carry or have the bag hang low on hip.  I prefer the look of city hand carried but the shoulder strap is comfortable for me when needed


Not sure if this helps, but the PT handles can be worn over the shoulder. I can't do that with my cities.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Not sure if this helps, but the PT handles can be worn over the shoulder. I can't do that with my cities.


good to know but part time is smaller?  holds less?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> good to know but part time is smaller?  holds less?


PT is larger. More rectangular in the East West direction.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> good to know but part time is smaller?  holds less?


Here's a comparison picture.
Marine PT vs. Gray City


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Here's a comparison picture.
> Marine PT vs. Gray City
> View attachment 4931636


so PT is a bit longer....is the width of the bag less?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> PT is larger. More rectangular in the East West direction.


thank you
good to know


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> so PT is a bit longer....is the width of the bag less?


Width of PT is longer, but the City is taller.


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> maybe I should consider a velo if one comes available.....I only have a city and it's a good size and shape for me.  but a bit more room wouldn't be bad - as long as the depth doesn't make it too hard to find stuff


I don't find it a problem.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Width of PT is longer, but the City is taller.


how about the dimensions of the bottom?  length E-W the PT is longer but width? I was thining the PT was more shallow?  would hold less?  maybe I'm confusing it with another style


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> how about the dimensions of the bottom?  length E-W the PT is longer but width? I was thining the PT was more shallow?  would hold less?  maybe I'm confusing it with another style


Part time is 16.5 x 10 x 6.25, City is 15 x 10 x 5.5, both with RH.


----------



## wisconsin

PT is spacious.
I use it as a work bag


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Part time is 16.5 x 10 x 6.25, City is 15 x 10 x 5.5, both with RH.


Which dimension is 10? Is that height? I thought the City was taller than the PT.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Which dimension is 10? Is that height? I thought the City was taller than the PT.


Depends on what chart you’re looking at I guess. I took a look at some others and they do say the City is a little taller. Every chart I saw had slightly different dimensions.


----------



## Monz1987

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning leather! This is a Twiggy, right? I'm not that good with Bal styles yet.


Thank you so much!! I also thought this bag was a twiggy until it arrived to me - it is in fact the ‘Box’ style. Very spacious! I love it.



Kimbashop said:


> Oh my! That is absolutely beautiful. It looks like a holiday metallic with either silver or palladium hardware. This might just be one of my faves of your collection, and you have many stunners. Is it a twiggy? I love how you paired it with a grey dress and necklace. Pink and grey are so elegant together.


Thank you so very much!! This one has the silver palladium hardware. This one is the ‘Box’ which looks so similar to the twiggy appearance wise.


RT1 said:


> Monica, you've outdone even yourself with this stunning bag.
> Congratulations to you!!!


oh you’re always far too kind! Thank you so much, sweet friend!!


Iamminda said:


> So pretty — I am currently very drawn to shiny metallic pink


Thank you very much, Minda! I am as well, drawn to everything pink and metallic lol.




samfalstaff said:


> This is stunning!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Monz1987

shesnochill said:


> Part Time


Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> Here's a comparison picture.
> Marine PT vs. Gray City
> View attachment 4931636


Fantastic comparison photo! I didn’t realize the PT was so much longer than the city.


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> Part time is 16.5 x 10 x 6.25, City is 15 x 10 x 5.5, both with RH.


that could work  for me....the City is a good size but it's pretty full with my stuff so a bit more room wouldn't be a bad thing.....I'd love if the outside and inside zip pockets were larger
Now if I can just remember part time and find one that is accurately listed.  some sellers don't know what they have
thank you


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> that could work  for me....the City is a good size but it's pretty full with my stuff so a bit more room wouldn't be a bad thing.....I'd love if the outside and inside zip pockets were larger
> Now if I can just remember part time and find one that is accurately listed.  some sellers don't know what they have
> thank you


As mentioned earlier the size charts differ regarding exact measurements but you’ll definitely get more room with the PT. Remember in your search that the PT has a vertical seam stitched down the centre of the bag, it’ll help you identify it.


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> As mentioned earlier the size charts differ regarding exact measurements but you’ll definitely get more room with the PT. Remember in your search that the PT has a vertical seam stitched down the centre of the bag, it’ll help you identify it.


thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> thank you so much


Good luck in the hunt!


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> Good luck in the hunt!


thank you


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Depends on what chart you’re looking at I guess. I took a look at some others and they do say the City is a little taller. *Every chart I saw had slightly different dimensions*.


I noticed that too. I guess the bag is so squishy that it's hard to pinpoint the exact measurements.


----------



## Luv n bags

Monz1987 said:


> 2005 Holiday Metallic Pink - I love this bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 4931040
> View attachment 4931041


Love this!


----------



## ksuromax

City S is enjoying the view over the Palm and the skydivers


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Dmurphy1

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4932929


Beautiful  !! Don't you just love the giant 12 gold hardware  !!!!  Love the twillies too !


----------



## Kimbashop

Rouge theatre Day. Like carrying silk.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kimbashop said:


> Rouge theatre Day. Like carrying silk.
> View attachment 4934153


I adore red bags and this smooshy leather looks amazing  !!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Rouge theatre Day. Like carrying silk.
> View attachment 4934153


One of Bal’s best reds!


----------



## sdkitty

Kimbashop said:


> Rouge theatre Day. Like carrying silk.
> View attachment 4934153


beautiful red


----------



## Kimbashop

sdkitty said:


> beautiful red





Dmurphy1 said:


> I adore red bags and this smooshy leather looks amazing  !!





muchstuff said:


> One of Bal’s best reds!



thank you! Yes, I think it is my favorite of the Bal reds. The leather is also unbelievably soft and smooth. I love to pet it.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Rouge theatre Day. Like carrying silk.
> View attachment 4934153



So pretty!  I absolutely adore RT  — my favorite red!!!  (had a RT First but got too scared of the handles warming soon so said bye bye )


----------



## IntheOcean

Kimbashop said:


> Rouge theatre Day. Like carrying silk.
> View attachment 4934153


Gorgeous color and leather!


----------



## Lakotan

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4932929


What a saturated gorgeous blue!


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4932929


Stunning bag!


----------



## ksuromax

City S


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> City S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935124
> View attachment 4935125
> View attachment 4935126
> View attachment 4935127
> View attachment 4935128



These pics are the best!    Love them!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> These pics are the best!    Love them!


thanks!


----------



## Nibb

Love all the pic! Thanks for posting, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kimbashop

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous color and leather!





Iamminda said:


> So pretty!  I absolutely adore RT  — my favorite red!!! (had a RT First but got too scared of the handles warming soon so said bye bye )


Thanks, it really is beautiful leather. I love RT.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> City S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935124
> View attachment 4935125
> View attachment 4935126
> View attachment 4935127
> View attachment 4935128


These pics are gold!


----------



## Monz1987

Finishing up Christmas shopping today before we go back into full lockdown here in Ontario, Canada. 

2005 Magenta Day


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## Monz1987

2004 Seafoam Purse


----------



## sdkitty

Monz1987 said:


> 2004 Seafoam Purse
> 
> View attachment 4936396


pretty.....you have quite a collection


----------



## Dmurphy1

Still in this beauty !! I want to wish everyone on TPF a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year !!


----------



## samfalstaff

Been carrying around these pouches. I can’t remember the color of the purple one, but the green one is an 03 Emerald with pewter HW. Would love this in a First! Emerald color is amazing!


----------



## pinksky777

Yesterday’s bag of choice


----------



## IntheOcean

Monz1987 said:


> 2004 Seafoam Purse
> 
> View attachment 4936396


So gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still in this beauty !! I want to wish everyone on TPF a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936502


Right back at ya!


----------



## fashionmaudel

pinksky777 said:


> Yesterday’s bag of choice
> View attachment 4936645



I’m am loving this style!  So beautiful!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still in this beauty !! I want to wish everyone on TPF a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936502



Happy Holidays D


----------



## Monz1987

sdkitty said:


> pretty.....you have quite a collection


You are so sweet! Thank you very much, my friend. It means a lot to hear that. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Monz1987

IntheOcean said:


> So gorgeous!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Monz1987

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still in this beauty !! I want to wish everyone on TPF a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936502


I love this bag of your so much!! She’s a beauty for sure. Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## sdkitty

Monz1987 said:


> You are so sweet! Thank you very much, my friend. It means a lot to hear that. Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas to you


----------



## pinksky777

Thank you! I’m really loving it lately, it’s a bag I always find myself reaching for.


fashionmaudel said:


> I’m am loving this style!  So beautiful!!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 4936066


excellent staging!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> excellent staging!



Thank you!


----------



## Lakotan

Monz1987 said:


> Finishing up Christmas shopping today before we go back into full lockdown here in Ontario, Canada.
> 
> 2005 Magenta Day
> 
> View attachment 4935621


Bags twins, love it!


----------



## Lakotan

Monz1987 said:


> 2004 Seafoam Purse
> 
> View attachment 4936396


Incomparable oldies


----------



## Monz1987

Lakotan said:


> Bags twins, love it!


Awesome!! I love when I find my bag twins!!   I hope you had a merry Christmas!


----------



## Monz1987

Bringing along my favourite to grab an iced coffee this AM on Day 2 of lockdown here in Ontario, Canada - my 2005 Apple Green City   These photos were taken moments apart, but the lighting makes the colour look so different on a gloomy day.


----------



## RT1

Monz1987 said:


> Bringing along my favourite to grab an iced coffee this AM on Day 2 of lockdown here in Ontario, Canada - my 2005 Apple Green City   These photos were taken moments apart, but the lighting makes the colour look so different on a gloomy day.
> View attachment 4938963
> View attachment 4938964


Something about you that make this beautiful bag just so much prettier when you carry it!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> Bringing along my favourite to grab an iced coffee this AM on Day 2 of lockdown here in Ontario, Canada - my 2005 Apple Green City   These photos were taken moments apart, but the lighting makes the colour look so different on a gloomy day.
> View attachment 4938963
> View attachment 4938964


fab bag! So happy it's found a loving home, it's a shame that such beauties are hidden in the closets for decades and sit idle! They deserve to be carried and loved!


----------



## Iamminda

Monz1987 said:


> Bringing along my favourite to grab an iced coffee this AM on Day 2 of lockdown here in Ontario, Canada - my 2005 Apple Green City   These photos were taken moments apart, but the lighting makes the colour look so different on a gloomy day.
> View attachment 4938963
> View attachment 4938964


What a beautiful sight to see this gorgeous bag against the snow


----------



## ksuromax

carrying my oldie


----------



## Iamminda

Pretty K  — hope you and your family are enjoying a Happy Holiday season 



ksuromax said:


> carrying my oldie
> View attachment 4938985
> View attachment 4938986


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Pretty K  — hope you and your family are enjoying a Happy Holiday season


Thank you, Sweetheart!  
hope, you are having fun and joy, too


----------



## ksuromax

riding the shotgun  
Tomato from 2007


----------



## BBBagHag

Great find!! Beautiful leather and color!





ksuromax said:


> riding the shotgun
> Tomato from 2007
> View attachment 4939540


----------



## Monz1987

An oldie but a goodie!!! Almost 16 year old Caramel City from F/W 2005


----------



## IntheOcean

Monz1987 said:


> An oldie but a goodie!!! Almost 16 year old Caramel City from F/W 2005
> View attachment 4941346


I love this color! Such a beautiful bag, especially considering its age.


----------



## sdkitty

Monz1987 said:


> An oldie but a goodie!!! Almost 16 year old Caramel City from F/W 2005
> View attachment 4941346


I'm a neutral girl and I think this is my favorite of your bags....love this color


----------



## JenJBS

Bal Bucket Bag.


----------



## Hotmumma

Am totally in love


----------



## Monz1987

sdkitty said:


> I'm a neutral girl and I think this is my favorite of your bags....love this color


Thank you so much!!   Much of my collection is colourful, so I definitely have a special appreciation as well for the few lovely neutral bags I have


----------



## sdkitty

Monz1987 said:


> Thank you so much!!   Much of my collection is colourful, so I definitely have a special appreciation as well for the few lovely neutral bags I have


I like colorful bags but guess I just prefer neutrals.  I had a beautiful red Tods bag a true red - just didn't feel like carrying it often.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Hotmumma said:


> View attachment 4942151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am totally in love


Leather looks amazing, what a beauty  !!!


----------



## Monz1987

Mauve City today!! Such a unique colour...


----------



## PerryPalomino

Monz1987 said:


> Mauve City today!! Such a unique colour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945565
> View attachment 4945566


Gorgeous! I have the same color in the city mini and I can’t wait till she’s a little more worn in. Always get so many compliments because of the color!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Been carrying her for a month and still in love, definitely a record for me !!


----------



## DIO

just picked up the new Mini Hourglass in blue! It's so cute I can hardly stand it. I might actually wear these together when I go out (the pink one is size Small)


----------



## fashionmaudel

DIO said:


> View attachment 4947135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just picked up the new Mini Hourglass in blue! It's so cute I can hardly stand it. I might actually wear these together when I go out (the pink one is size Small)


Omg, it’s so cute!!!  Can you do a what fits in my bag post for it?


----------



## ksuromax

DIO said:


> View attachment 4947135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just picked up the new Mini Hourglass in blue! It's so cute I can hardly stand it. I might actually wear these together when I go out (the pink one is size Small)


I LOVE them together on you!


----------



## DIO

fashionmaudel said:


> Omg, it’s so cute!!!  Can you do a what fits in my bag post for it?



Posted here! Spoiler Alert: Not a lot


----------



## fashionmaudel

Wearing my new to me Shopper M bag. I’m really liking it!  It’s very roomy and I love love love the double handles.  Went on a “covid date” which lately means picking up stuff for bae’s apartment that he bought off of Facebook marketplace (he’s such a shopper, getting amazing stuff!) and then getting a coffee and lottery tickets at QT!  Lol!  We won $13 tonight, yahoo!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Wearing my new to me Shopper M bag. I’m really liking it!  It’s very roomy and I love love love the double handles.  Went on a “covid date” which lately means picking up stuff for bae’s apartment that he bought off of Facebook marketplace (he’s such a shopper, getting amazing stuff!) and then getting a coffee and lottery tickets at QT!  Lol!  We won $13 tonight, yahoo!


Looks good on you.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Looks good on you.



Thanks!!


----------



## IntheOcean

fashionmaudel said:


> Wearing my new to me Shopper M bag. I’m really liking it!  It’s very roomy and I love love love the double handles.  Went on a “covid date” which lately means picking up stuff for bae’s apartment that he bought off of Facebook marketplace (he’s such a shopper, getting amazing stuff!) and then getting a coffee and lottery tickets at QT!  Lol!  We won $13 tonight, yahoo!


I'm usually not a shopper tote girl, but this bag looks great on you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My Balenciaga Sharp shoulder bag accompanied me on a quick drive-through errand today.


----------



## fashionmaudel

IntheOcean said:


> I'm usually not a shopper tote girl, but this bag looks great on you!



Thank you!!  I accidentally scuffed it on a brick wall this week and had a little panic but the white mark rubbed right off!    Whew!


----------



## IntheOcean

fashionmaudel said:


> Thank you!!  I accidentally scuffed it on a brick wall this week and had a little panic but the white mark rubbed right off!    Whew!


I'm glad it's OK. Ultra-delicate leathers sometimes just take all the fun out of it. IMO, it's better when the bag can withstand a little bit of roughness.


----------



## Asphodel

Love this duo!!!!


----------



## RT1

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4949844
> 
> My Balenciaga Sharp shoulder bag accompanied me on a quick drive-through errand today.


I quite really like this bag.     Very pretty indeed.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

RT1 said:


> I quite really like this bag.    Very pretty indeed.


Thank you!  It's very functional as well, with an outer pocket on the back that easily holds an iPhone, and spacious interior compartments.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  It's very functional as well, with an outer pocket on the back that easily holds an iPhone, and spacious interior compartments.




The pocket on the back for an iPhone is so awesome!!!  How is it getting things in and out of it while wearing it?  Does the solid handle make it difficult?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

fashionmaudel said:


> The pocket on the back for an iPhone is so awesome!!!  How is it getting things in and out of it while wearing it?  Does the solid handle make it difficult?


That's a good question!  I have had no problem getting in and out of the bag.  The push-lock closure is easy to operate.  I usually wear it as a long shoulder bag.  The handle is kind of semi-soft (unlike the rigid handle of the Chanel Coco Handle, for example), and it presents no difficulties to getting in and out of the bag.  This bag is the medium size and it used to be on the Neiman and Saks website but don't see it there anymore.  I only see the croc embossed extra small size on the Neiman and Balenciaga sites.  One more thing -- the interior of this bag has a center divider with a zip.  Normally I prefer no dividers but this bag has a certain softness so I don't mind the divider, and having two compartments has actually been quite nice in terms of organization.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Purses & Perfumes said:


> That's a good question!  I have had no problem getting in and out of the bag.  The push-lock closure is easy to operate.  I usually wear it as a long shoulder bag.  The handle is kind of semi-soft (unlike the rigid handle of the Chanel Coco Handle, for example), and it presents no difficulties to getting in and out of the bag.  This bag is the medium size and it used to be on the Neiman and Saks website but don't see it there anymore.  I only see the croc embossed extra small size on the Neiman and Balenciaga sites.  One more thing -- the interior of this bag has a center divider with a zip.  Normally I prefer no dividers but this bag has a certain softness so I don't mind the divider, and having two compartments has actually been quite nice in terms of organization.



That sounds like a really great bag, and the two compartments sounds right up my alley. Unfortunately for my wallet I’m going to add this one to my watch/maybe list, lol!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Asphodel said:


> Love this duo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951182




What color is the city bag?  It’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## Asphodel

fashionmaudel said:


> What color is the city bag?  It’s gorgeous!!!


Thank you. It’s Gris Tamarac


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thank you. It’s Gris Tamarac


Gris tarmac.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Gris tarmac.


Lol, right!


----------



## Kimbashop

Running errands with my lovely oldie: 2003 First.


----------



## Asphodel

Kimbashop said:


> Running errands with my lovely oldie: 2003 First.
> View attachment 4954454


Gorgeous


----------



## Kimbashop

Asphodel said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you -- the color is so saturated.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kimbashop said:


> Running errands with my lovely oldie: 2003 First.
> View attachment 4954454


LOVE this !!!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Dmurphy1 said:


> LOVE this !!!!!


Thanks -- me too! I have found the Firsts to be a great size to carry during the pandemic.


----------



## IntheOcean

Kimbashop said:


> Running errands with my lovely oldie: 2003 First.
> View attachment 4954454


The leather looks so yummy! Beautiful bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Running errands with my lovely oldie: 2003 First.
> View attachment 4954454


That leather!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Taken earlier this week when my mood needed a pop of color.
Ultraviolet Velo


----------



## whateve

samfalstaff said:


> Taken earlier this week when my mood needed a pop of color.
> Ultraviolet Velo
> View attachment 4955656


Love this color!


----------



## samfalstaff

whateve said:


> Love this color!


Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

samfalstaff said:


> Taken earlier this week when my mood needed a pop of color.
> Ultraviolet Velo
> View attachment 4955656



I love this beautiful color so much!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Taken earlier this week when my mood needed a pop of color.
> Ultraviolet Velo
> View attachment 4955656



That color is tdf! Just exquisite!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> That color is tdf! Just exquisite!





Iamminda said:


> I love this beautiful color so much!


Thanks!


----------



## SilverStCloud

One of my most beloved workhorse Bal bags... the Bowling in amazing chèvre leather.


----------



## ksuromax

Fringe clutch


----------



## fashionmaudel

My newest purchase riding shotgun to a Tower Pilates class...just received yesterday. This bag is small but  disceptively big!  It fit everything I had in my purse organizer from my Shopper M except a couple of extra lippies and pencil. And the leather is amazing...is all Bal Calfskin leather this soft and creamy???  It’s wonderful.


----------



## RT1

fashionmaudel said:


> My newest purchase riding shotgun to a Tower Pilates class...just received yesterday. This bag is small but  disceptively big!  It fit everything I had in my purse organizer from my Shopper M except a couple of extra lippies and pencil. And the leather is amazing...is all Bal Calfskin leather this soft and creamy???  It’s wonderful.


It's also quite beautiful, if I may add!


----------



## fashionmaudel

RT1 said:


> It's also quite beautiful, if I may add!


Thank you!!!  The leather has far exceeded any notions I had of it!


----------



## ksuromax

fashionmaudel said:


> My newest purchase riding shotgun to a Tower Pilates class...just received yesterday. This bag is small but  disceptively big!  It fit everything I had in my purse organizer from my Shopper M except a couple of extra lippies and pencil. And the leather is amazing...is all Bal Calfskin leather this soft and creamy???  It’s wonderful.


Do you have the card coming along with it? Does it actually say it's calfskin?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Do you have the card coming along with it? Does it actually say it's calfskin?


My black was calfskin as well. Don't you have one too?


----------



## JenJBS

fashionmaudel said:


> My newest purchase riding shotgun to a Tower Pilates class...just received yesterday. This bag is small but  disceptively big!  It fit everything I had in my purse organizer from my Shopper M except a couple of extra lippies and pencil. And the leather is amazing...is all Bal Calfskin leather this soft and creamy???  It’s wonderful.



Excellent pic!  I also love my Bal calfskin bag! It's is a luscious leather!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My black was calfskin as well. Don't you have one too?


i do, but i was sure it's agneau
just not coated


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i do, but i was sure it's agneau
> just not coated


Nope, some of them were calfskin, some were agneau. My multi stripe is agneau.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i do, but i was sure it's agneau
> just not coated


See this, it's calfskin and looks exactly the same, off of the Bal website...

https://www.balenciaga.com/au/bazar-handbags_cod45349546ht.html


----------



## muchstuff

Typical Bal, here they call it both.   

https://www.balenciaga.com/hk/bazar-handbags_cod45349546ht.html


----------



## fashionmaudel

ksuromax said:


> Do you have the card coming along with it? Does it actually say it's calfskin?



No cards with it. It’s smooth but soft and creamy, reminds me of the Prada leather that was so wonderful to the touch.


----------



## muchstuff

@ksuromax  I did a search and pretty much every listing I found says calfskin but now you have me wondering. Here are a couple close ups of mine...feels like calf to me...?


----------



## muchstuff

Crap, here they call it lamb...

https://www.balenciaga.com/us/navy-handbag_cod45316918ic.html


----------



## Lakotan

Kimbashop said:


> Running errands with my lovely oldie: 2003 First.
> View attachment 4954454


Wow... LOVE IT!


----------



## Lakotan

SilverStCloud said:


> One of my most beloved workhorse Bal bags... the Bowling in amazing chèvre leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959417


I agree, the leather is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax  I did a search and pretty much every listing I found says calfskin but now you have me wondering. Here are a couple close ups of mine...feels like calf to me...?
> 
> View attachment 4959892
> View attachment 4959893
> View attachment 4959894


Hey there Muchstuff! It’s been awhile! That bag is truly a beauty ❤️


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Fringe clutch
> View attachment 4959497


Hi! Ooh, love that! I haven’t  seen it before


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Hey there Muchstuff! It’s been awhile! That bag is truly a beauty ❤


Hey Jaidy! Good to see you again!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Typical Bal, here they call it both.
> 
> https://www.balenciaga.com/hk/bazar-handbags_cod45349546ht.html


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Hi! Ooh, love that! I haven’t  seen it before


thanks  
it was made only 1 season


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax  I did a search and pretty much every listing I found says calfskin but now you have me wondering. Here are a couple close ups of mine...feels like calf to me...?
> 
> View attachment 4959892
> View attachment 4959893
> View attachment 4959894


mine came with the card and the swatch 
it's just not coated, that's why it feels different


----------



## ksuromax

My unconditional


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> mine came with the card and the swatch
> it's just not coated, that's why it feels different
> View attachment 4960672


Did you buy yours new ksuro?


----------



## Monz1987

Kimbashop said:


> Running errands with my lovely oldie: 2003 First.
> View attachment 4954454


An oldie but a GORGEOUS GOODIE


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> Taken earlier this week when my mood needed a pop of color.
> Ultraviolet Velo
> View attachment 4955656


Oh my WOW, that is a beautiful, beautiful colour! I didn’t know ultraviolet popped that much.  I’m adding this colour to my wish list. Hehe.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Did you buy yours new ksuro?


not from the Bal directly, but yes, new/unused


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> My unconditional
> View attachment 4960684


Woooooowwwww! Another rare stunner! I LOVE that chrome hardware


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> Woooooowwwww! Another rare stunner! I LOVE that chrome hardware


thank you! 
actually it's iridescent


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> My unconditional
> View attachment 4960684



That rainbow hardware!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> not from the Bal directly, but yes, new/unused


Hmmm, it's weird that so many sites list it as calfskin, even Bal itself (kinda  ). I've never had agneau that felt like this. Although I do have that very early Bal flap that's also listed as nappa and is very very soft and smooth.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> My unconditional
> View attachment 4960684


She's breaking in really nicely.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, it's weird that so many sites list it as calfskin, even Bal itself (kinda  ). I've never had agneau that felt like this. Although I do have that very early Bal flap that's also listed as nappa and is very very soft and smooth.



Does the leather on the Everyday tote feel the same as the Bazar?  The leather has the same kind of look in pictures. I’d like to have another bag with this same kind of leather...whatever it may be!  Lol!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Does the leather on the Everyday tote feel the same as the Bazar?  The leather has the same kind of look in pictures. I’d like to have another bag with this same kind of leather...whatever it may be!  Lol!


The leather on my everyday totes makes me want to squeeze it but it does feel different. It's a little thicker and more textured.  @ksuromax how would you describe the leather on holy cow? (holy cow is her freaking gorgeous smooth calfskin City   ).


----------



## ksuromax

fashionmaudel said:


> Does the leather on the Everyday tote feel the same as the Bazar?  The leather has the same kind of look in pictures. I’d like to have another bag with this same kind of leather...whatever it may be!  Lol!


nope, different
EDT is softer and silkier (if that's a word at all?)


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The leather on my everyday totes makes me want to squeeze it but it does feel different. It's a little thicker and more textured.  @ksuromax how would you describe the leather on holy cow? (holy cow is her freaking gorgeous smooth calfskin City   ).


My Holy Cow City has similar leather to the EDT, just thinner (i guess EDT is made with 2 layers of bonded leather to make it smooth on both sides)


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> She's breaking in really nicely.


yes, getting softer  
but still no signs of use


----------



## *Jenn*

black twiggy


----------



## Dmurphy1

*Jenn* said:


> black twiggy
> 
> View attachment 4961795


Gorgeous, I love the twiggy style !!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> My Holy Cow City has similar leather to the EDT, just thinner (i guess EDT is made with 2 layers of bonded leather to make it smooth on both sides)


So is Holy Cow similar then to your smooth Bazar?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> nope, different
> EDT is softer and silkier (if that's a word at all?)


MY EDTs have texture and are not silky. They're both prints, not a single colour, and are from the first couple of seasons (I think, ksuro do you recall the first season for the EDT?) so maybe that's why they're different from what @ksuromax is describing.


----------



## fashionmaudel

ksuromax said:


> nope, different
> EDT is softer and silkier (if that's a word at all?)



Oh no!  Now I want one even more, lol!  I’ve had my eye on a green one. I’ve been telling myself it’s not the bag for me because it doesn’t have any pockets but with my recent success with a purse organizer...I could see it working quite nicely!  Oh my!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> MY EDTs have texture and are not silky. They're both prints, not a single colour, and are from the first couple of seasons (I think, ksuro do you recall the first season for the EDT?) so maybe that's why they're different from what @ksuromax is describing.


if my memory serves me right 2017, most probably AW


----------



## ksuromax

fashionmaudel said:


> Oh no!  Now I want one even more, lol!  I’ve had my eye on a green one. I’ve been telling myself it’s not the bag for me because it doesn’t have any pockets but with my recent success with a purse organizer...I could see it working quite nicely!  Oh my!


mine has a pouch on a string


----------



## ksuromax

fashionmaudel said:


> Oh no!  Now I want one even more, lol!  I’ve had my eye on a green one. I’ve been telling myself it’s not the bag for me because it doesn’t have any pockets but with my recent success with a purse organizer...I could see it working quite nicely!  Oh my!


have you seen this? 




__





						Style - BV and Cross-brand style Comparison
					

Good day to all again!  I am going to do a new cross style /cross brands comparison, and hope you will find it helpful!  Today i have 2 BV cervo bags, Loop and Baseball, and one, iconic Balenciaga City in regular size.  Here's what i am going to load them with




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## fashionmaudel

ksuromax said:


> have you seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Style - BV and Cross-brand style Comparison
> 
> 
> Good day to all again!  I am going to do a new cross style /cross brands comparison, and hope you will find it helpful!  Today i have 2 BV cervo bags, Loop and Baseball, and one, iconic Balenciaga City in regular size.  Here's what i am going to load them with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Great thread, thanks!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Balenciaga City S in Olive. This size is my new fave.


I did muck around with the strap to shorten it. I folded in half through the metal ring and then squished it through the shoulder pad so that the double straps will stay together.

The technique works beautifully, feels comfortable, and looks even better now that it sits at a much more suitable height for me.


----------



## Iamminda

SilverStCloud said:


> View attachment 4962300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City S in Olive. This size is my new fave.
> View attachment 4962303
> 
> I did muck around with the strap to shorten it. I folded in half through the metal ring and then squished it through the shoulder pad so that the double straps will stay together.
> 
> The technique works beautifully, feels comfortable, and looks even better now that it sits at a much more suitable height for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962300
> View attachment 4962303



Long time no see S .  What a cute picture!


----------



## caroperouse

Today I'm carrying my brand new City S in light grey ! Love it so much


----------



## fashionmaudel

caroperouse said:


> Today I'm carrying my brand new City S in light grey ! Love it so much
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962740
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962742





Love this!!


----------



## ksuromax

caroperouse said:


> Today I'm carrying my brand new City S in light grey ! Love it so much
> 
> View attachment 4962740
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962742


Beau!


----------



## SilverStCloud

SilverStCloud said:


> View attachment 4962300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City S in Olive. This size is my new fave.
> View attachment 4962303
> 
> I did muck around with the strap to shorten it. I folded in half through the metal ring and then squished it through the shoulder pad so that the double straps will stay together.
> 
> The technique works beautifully, feels comfortable, and looks even better now that it sits at a much more suitable height for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962300
> View attachment 4962303
> 
> Hello Iamminda!!!! I haven’t been in TPF much in the past 3-odd years because of a big change in lifestyle and routine. From being a mum to this pandemic. But I do check in here and there whenever I can so that I am not completely out of touch with the Bal world! So yes! Very happy to see you and other familiar names still here!





Iamminda said:


> Long time no see S .  What a cute picture!


----------



## Jaidybug

SilverStCloud said:


> View attachment 4962300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City S in Olive. This size is my new fave.
> View attachment 4962303
> 
> I did muck around with the strap to shorten it. I folded in half through the metal ring and then squished it through the shoulder pad so that the double straps will stay together.
> 
> The technique works beautifully, feels comfortable, and looks even better now that it sits at a much more suitable height for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962300
> View attachment 4962303


Love the colour! Beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

07 or 08 PT in marine


----------



## SilverStCloud

Coming home after a long day


----------



## Monz1987

Stuffed my Pivoine First full this AM before heading to my sister’s place to visit my 9 month old nephew. The colour definitely caught his eyes!


----------



## samfalstaff

SilverStCloud said:


> View attachment 4964543
> 
> Coming home after a long day


Love this! That caribou leather is so unique!


----------



## Luv n bags

My trusty burgundy Hamilton City.  Working on the photo!


----------



## Luv n bags

Luv n bags said:


> My trusty burgundy Hamilton City.  Working on the photo!


Anyone know a good photo sharing app?


----------



## sdkitty

*Jenn* said:


> black twiggy
> 
> View attachment 4961795


sorry I have to ask - what is sticking up out of the bag?


----------



## Luv n bags

I’ll try this again.  Burgundy Hamilton City


----------



## *Jenn*

sdkitty said:


> sorry I have to ask - what is sticking up out of the bag?



my keychain! its a poof ball. makes it easy to find my keys in a big bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

Luv n bags said:


> I’ll try this again.  Burgundy Hamilton City


I love the Hamilton leather series -- among my favorites. Your bag is lovely.


----------



## sdkitty

*Jenn* said:


> my keychain! its a poof ball. makes it easy to find my keys in a big bag!


oh, thought maybe it was a Yorkie


----------



## samfalstaff

Bleu Lavande Maxi Twiggy. I love how the color of this bag changes depending on the light.


----------



## fashionmaudel

samfalstaff said:


> Bleu Lavande Maxi Twiggy. I love how the color of this bag changes depending on the light.
> View attachment 4967365
> View attachment 4967366
> View attachment 4967367




Omg, that is stunning!!!  That color has not been on my radar but now it is!  How do you like the maxi twiggy?  I’m thinking it’s a good option for me. I’ve been looking for one in a cool color. I hear that it can fit on the shoulder with the small handles and crossbody with the strap?


----------



## samfalstaff

fashionmaudel said:


> Omg, that is stunning!!!  That color has not been on my radar but now it is!  How do you like the maxi twiggy?  I’m thinking it’s a good option for me. I’ve been looking for one in a cool color. *I hear that it can fit on the shoulder with the small handles and crossbody with the strap*?


Thanks! Yep, all true re the straps. I prefer the North/South look of the velo, but you can more easily find your things in a maxi twiggy. And it feels lighter than a velo. (I haven't looked up weights so not sure if that is accurate.)


----------



## ksuromax

lunch with the view


----------



## Iamminda

So gorgeous .  You are making me want to pull out my BL City soon (my first Bbag I ever got, I was so pleasantly surprised at how pretty the color was when it arrived).



samfalstaff said:


> Bleu Lavande Maxi Twiggy. I love how the color of this bag changes depending on the light.
> View attachment 4967365
> View attachment 4967366
> View attachment 4967367


----------



## samfalstaff

Iamminda said:


> So gorgeous .  You are making me want to pull out my BL City soon (my first Bbag I ever got, I was so pleasantly surprised at how pretty the color was when it arrived).


Yes! Someone on here described it as an intense lilac/lavender color. I would agree with that!


----------



## Iamminda

samfalstaff said:


> Yes! Someone on here described it as an intense lilac/lavender color. I would agree with that!



I have heard someone described it as Lakers purple


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> lunch with the view
> View attachment 4967380


What a fantastic & beautiful spot  Iridescent City looks very comfortable there on her own chair


----------



## jeanstohandbags

samfalstaff said:


> Bleu Lavande Maxi Twiggy. I love how the color of this bag changes depending on the light.
> View attachment 4967365
> View attachment 4967366
> View attachment 4967367


Wow, that colour is just beautiful!  And Maxi Twiggy is such a great style too!


----------



## SilverStCloud

04 Mystery Green City braving the Monday blues with me


----------



## samfalstaff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, that colour is just beautiful!  And Maxi Twiggy is such a great style too!


Thanks!


----------



## SilverStCloud

07 Tomato City in G21 silver hardware


----------



## ksuromax

Bal shoes


----------



## Monz1987

SilverStCloud said:


> View attachment 4969969
> 
> 07 Tomato City in G21 silver hardware


I love Tomato red!!! I need an 07 bag soooo bad because just look at that leather!


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Bal shoes
> View attachment 4970258


Stunning combo. Very classy. Cheers!


----------



## Monz1987

*2005 Day in Turquoise*  I am loving this newbie to my collection!!! She’s so well worn in, yet in great condition - the chèvre is super soft and silky on this one.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Monz1987 said:


> *2005 Day in Turquoise*  I am loving this newbie to my collection!!! She’s so well worn in, yet in great condition - the chèvre is super soft and silky on this one.
> View attachment 4971245


Beautiful color and the leather is gorgeous !!


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> *2005 Day in Turquoise*  I am loving this newbie to my collection!!! She’s so well worn in, yet in great condition - the chèvre is super soft and silky on this one.
> View attachment 4971245


WOW! That bag pops!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> *2005 Day in Turquoise*  I am loving this newbie to my collection!!! She’s so well worn in, yet in great condition - the chèvre is super soft and silky on this one.
> View attachment 4971245


This is one TDF!!


----------



## LostInBal

Not a very good pic with bad light. Today 08 BC City RH


----------



## whateve

Monz1987 said:


> *2005 Day in Turquoise*  I am loving this newbie to my collection!!! She’s so well worn in, yet in great condition - the chèvre is super soft and silky on this one.
> View attachment 4971245


I love this. I was considering this one when I got my 2007 aquamarine day.


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Not a very good pic with bad light. Today 08 BC City RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972828


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 4974227


I really like the dark HW.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> I really like the dark HW.



Same! Love the look, and no worries about matching bag hardware and jewelry with the So Black hardware.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

aalinne_72 said:


> Not a very good pic with bad light. Today 08 BC City RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972828


 What a beauty ! This color is amazing


----------



## Monz1987

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 4974227


This bag is adorable yet so edgy. The perfect combo imo!! I, too, love that dark hardware


----------



## Monz1987

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful color and the leather is gorgeous !!


Aww, thank you so much!!  




samfalstaff said:


> WOW! That bag pops!


Thank you!! It sure does! It pops just like a lot of the old colours did, especially those from 04 and 05 IMO. 




ksuromax said:


> This is one TDF!!


You are too sweet! Thank you so much for the compliment!! 




whateve said:


> I love this. I was considering this one when I got my 2007 aquamarine day.


Thank you so much!! I would love to see your 07 Aquamarine Day! I bet it’s stunning... I need to add an 07 bag to my collection because of the way Bal lovers rave over the leather from that year!


----------



## Monz1987

aalinne_72 said:


> Not a very good pic with bad light. Today 08 BC City RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972828


This is a REALLY pretty colour.


----------



## JenJBS

Monz1987 said:


> This bag is adorable yet so edgy. The perfect combo imo!! I, too, love that dark hardware



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar


----------



## Asphodel

On the go with my little Hip


----------



## Narnanz

Raisin First


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Raisin First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975881


Looks like she's in gorgeous condition!


----------



## dolali

Narnanz said:


> Raisin First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975881



I love this with the strap.  Beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Asphodel said:


> On the go with my little Hip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975797



This bag is TDF! I adore the grey leather and silver hardware! And the hip is a fabulous style!


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Looks like she's in gorgeous condition!


Was very lucky getting such a great condition bag. Seller has another one not nearly as good.
So loved the colour and am tempted to find a larger bag in Raisin as well ell


----------



## Asphodel

JenJBS said:


> This bag is TDF! I adore the grey leather and silver hardware! And the hip is a fabulous style!


Thanks! I’m a sucker for crossbodies ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> Raisin First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975881


beau!  
Made me want to pull out my Street in Raisin


----------



## ksuromax

Again her


----------



## LostInBal

Wearing for the first time this beauty. 2015 Vert Pinede Work RH ♥️


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Wearing for the first time this beauty. 2015 Vert Pinede Work RH ♥
> View attachment 4977334


Love the colour! How do you find 2015 leather?


----------



## Monz1987

2005 Turquoise... AGAIN


----------



## Narnanz

ksuromax said:


> beau!
> Made me want to pull out my Street in Raisin


oh yes please


----------



## samfalstaff

aalinne_72 said:


> Wearing for the first time this beauty. 2015 Vert Pinede Work RH ♥
> View attachment 4977334


Oh, wow! Beautiful!! Another color to put on my list!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Wearing for the first time this beauty. 2015 Vert Pinede Work RH ♥
> View attachment 4977334


Fabulous colour!!!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Love the colour! How do you find 2015 leather?


Hi dear!
Well, all I can say is that leather on mime is really soft and chewy. I’m nit dissapointed at all


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Hi dear!
> Well, all I can say is that leather on mime is really soft and chewy. I’m nit dissapointed at all


It looks very nice indeed!


----------



## LostInBal

Back from work 22:15pm indoors light.
Good night ladies


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Back from work 22:15pm indoors light.
> Good night ladies
> View attachment 4977832


Jeez the leather on this looks really good. Good night!


----------



## samfalstaff

aalinne_72 said:


> Back from work 22:15pm indoors light.
> Good night ladies
> View attachment 4977832


Again, beautiful! Was this F/W or S/S?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Again, beautiful! Was this F/W or S/S?


Vert Pinede was F/W.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Vert Pinede was F/W.


Thanks!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Wearing for the first time this beauty. 2015 Vert Pinede Work RH ♥
> View attachment 4977334


A M A Z I N G !!!!


----------



## muggles

Riding shotgun today was my rubber baby buggy bumper! Naw just kidding, my rubber mini twiggy!


----------



## chowlover2

aalinne_72 said:


> Wearing for the first time this beauty. 2015 Vert Pinede Work RH ♥
> View attachment 4977334


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## PerryPalomino

Seeing that gorgeous vert pinede made me want to bring out my own town (for the 20 foot walk between my house and my office ). Like all Bals the color can be hard to cover. My fave color of all time is teal and while this is like a dark forest green with a touch of blue, it’s pretty close! Love how it changes.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Using my blue mini twiggy today.


----------



## fashionmaudel

PerryPalomino said:


> Seeing that gorgeous vert pinede made me want to bring out my own town (for the 20 foot walk between my house and my office ). Like all Bals the color can be hard to cover. My fave color of all time is teal and while this is like a dark forest green with a touch of blue, it’s pretty close! Love how it changes.




I don’t know how I’ve never seen this color before but I’m putting it on my watch list!


----------



## Kimbashop

PerryPalomino said:


> Seeing that gorgeous vert pinede made me want to bring out my own town (for the 20 foot walk between my house and my office ). Like all Bals the color can be hard to cover. My fave color of all time is teal and while this is like a dark forest green with a touch of blue, it’s pretty close! Love how it changes.


what a lovely shade of green. All this talk of green now makes me want a green bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> what a lovely shade of green. All this talk of green now makes me want a green bag.


Me too!


----------



## samfalstaff

PerryPalomino said:


> Seeing that gorgeous vert pinede made me want to bring out my own town (for the 20 foot walk between my house and my office ). Like all Bals the color can be hard to cover. My fave color of all time is teal and while this is like a *dark forest green with a touch of blue*, it’s pretty close! Love how it changes.


Beautiful color! Your description above is very helpful too!


----------



## IntheOcean

PerryPalomino said:


> Seeing that gorgeous vert pinede made me want to bring out my own town (for the 20 foot walk between my house and my office ). Like all Bals the color can be hard to cover. My fave color of all time is teal and while this is like a dark forest green with a touch of blue, it’s pretty close! Love how it changes.


Stunning shade of green!   Also, your commute being 20ft is pretty awesome, IMO! Saves a ton of time. Better than being stuck in traffic for 2 hours....


----------



## BBBagHag

Back on a Bal kick again! Faded 07 black. My search for plomb continues..


----------



## jaskg144

She arrived today   Filling her up now!


----------



## samfalstaff

jasmynh1 said:


> She arrived today   Filling her up now!
> 
> View attachment 4981117


Nice bag! Leather looks really nice!


----------



## wisconsin

samfalstaff said:


> Nice bag! Leather looks really nice!


Is that galet.
I have the same bag, it's gorgeous


----------



## Kimbashop

BBBagHag said:


> Back on a Bal kick again! Faded 07 black. My search for plomb continues..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980839


I’m on a search for plomb too. Your bag looks close to it.


----------



## jaskg144

wisconsin said:


> Is that galet.
> I have the same bag, it's gorgeous



I'm not sure - I just posted it in the identify thread to find out the year and colour. I love it


----------



## PerryPalomino

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning shade of green!   Also, your commute being 20ft is pretty awesome, IMO! Saves a ton of time. Better than being stuck in traffic for 2 hours....


I’ve always worked from home but it was only in the last year that my husband turned the workshop into my office! But since I also never go anywhere anymore, this is really the extent that I use my bags these days *lolsob*


----------



## PerryPalomino

jasmynh1 said:


> She arrived today   Filling her up now!
> 
> View attachment 4981117


What a gorgeous green!


----------



## ksuromax

my new favourites  
Very comfy heels, and perfect puffy soft upper, i am seriously thinking of getting a backup for them


----------



## Monz1987

BBBagHag said:


> Back on a Bal kick again! Faded 07 black. My search for plomb continues..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980839


Ahhh a beautiful black city!! Look at that yummy 07 leather. Wow!!


----------



## Monz1987

jasmynh1 said:


> She arrived today   Filling her up now!
> 
> View attachment 4981117


Absolutely STUNNING leather on this city!! I’m still after an 07 bag just so I can experience the great leather from that year.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my new favourites
> Very comfy heels, and perfect puffy soft upper, i am seriously thinking of getting a backup for them
> View attachment 4982409


When you find something that works so well why not?


----------



## ksuromax

S graf city


----------



## samfalstaff

Giant Ring City ("E" tag)


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> S graf city
> View attachment 4984089


This is such an adorable & cool bag!   I have been using my Graf City Small a lot lately too & I am absolutely loving everything about it.


----------



## muchstuff

B4 Papier Tattoo...


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> B4 Papier Tattoo...
> 
> View attachment 4986511




Pretty!  I haven’t seen this one before!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Pretty!  I haven’t seen this one before!


They were made for Bal's 100th anniversary. @ksuromax has one as well.


----------



## IntheOcean

jasmynh1 said:


> She arrived today   Filling her up now!
> 
> View attachment 4981117


Gorgeous shade of green!  Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection.


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is such an adorable & cool bag!   I have been using my Graf City Small a lot lately too & I am absolutely loving everything about it.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> B4 Papier Tattoo...
> 
> View attachment 4986511


----------



## xcaramelizex

This nano city in black lizard embossed leather is out for a spin today.


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Giant Ring City ("E" tag)
> View attachment 4986238


Ain't it gorgeous??


----------



## Luv n bags

Rouge Theatre VIF at an appointment


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 4974227


Absolutely lovely !!!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Absolutely lovely !!!



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> Ain't it gorgeous??


Yes!


----------



## IntheOcean

xcaramelizex said:


> This nano city in black lizard embossed leather is out for a spin today.


Gorgeous bag!! :loveyes:


Luv n bags said:


> Rouge Theatre VIF at an appointment
> 
> View attachment 4987452


Very pretty shade of red!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Giant 12 City,  Happy Valentine's Day to all !!


----------



## llaga22

My gift to my daughter for Valentine’s Day.


----------



## Asphodel

llaga22 said:


> My gift to my daughter for Valentine’s Day.


Adorable


----------



## samfalstaff

Red bag for yesterday
Probably 04 Pewter HW First


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Red bag for yesterday
> Probably 04 Pewter HW First
> View attachment 4991610


She looks almost new, what does the interior tag look like?


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> She looks almost new, what does the interior tag look like?


"C" tag so 2004. Forgot you could tell from the tag. Yes, I was pleasantly surprised how new it looked. There are a few stains every now and then, but overall she looks good for being almost 20 years old!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> "C" tag so 2004. Forgot you could tell from the tag. Yes, I was pleasantly surprised how new it looked. There are a few stains every now and then, but overall she looks good for being almost 20 years old!


I've had this colour in the past, it's a great red!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I've had this colour in the past, it's a great red!


I love it! I just wish it was available in the City, but it'll be a cute date bag. Because I go on soooo many dates these days.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I love it! I just wish it was available in the City, but it'll be a cute date bag. Because I go on soooo many dates these days.


I had it in the City a few years back...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I had it in the City a few years back...
> 
> View attachment 4991733


Wow, I didn't know they started making Cities in 2004. Thought it was in 2005.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Wow, I didn't know they started making Cities in 2004. Thought it was in 2005.


Now you have something to look for.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Now you have something to look for.


Yeah, I needed another bag added to my list.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, I needed another bag added to my list.


Of course you did.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Red bag for yesterday
> Probably 04 Pewter HW First
> View attachment 4991610


Nice score! It looks to be in perfect condition.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I had it in the City a few years back...
> 
> View attachment 4991733


Oh my word! A Unicorn sighting! I did NOT know that you owned this in the city size. Look at all that gorgeous leather. The saturation on those 04's are amazing too.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Oh my word! A Unicorn sighting! I did NOT know that you owned this in the city size. Look at all that gorgeous leather. The saturation on those 04's are amazing too.


I had that and an eggplant, sold them both. The City just doesn’t work for me, I wish it did!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I had that and an eggplant, sold them both. The City just doesn’t work for me, I wish it did!
> 
> View attachment 4991991


I think I'm remembering this photo now. I remember because my jaw hit the floor when I saw the eggplant city. 
I know what you mean about the City. I love them dearly but I find them hard to carry with me for a day out and about unless I use a crossbody strap. I really don't have much luck with the shoulder straps at all, even when I move the distributor.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I think I'm remembering this photo now. I remember because my jaw hit the floor when I saw the eggplant city.
> I know what you mean about the City. I love them dearly but I find them hard to carry with me for a day out and about unless I use a crossbody strap. I really don't have much luck with the shoulder straps at all, even when I move the distributor.


There's not enough depth which is why the Velo works so much better for me.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I had that and an eggplant, sold them both. The City just doesn’t work for me, I wish it did!
> 
> View attachment 4991991


Oh, what a pretty sight!


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Nice score! It looks to be in perfect condition.


Thanks! Very happy with the condition!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, what a pretty sight!


The oldies are the best.


----------



## misstrine85

My new-to-me Velo ❤️


----------



## samfalstaff

Trip to the post office with my worn/distressed Bleu Roi Velo


----------



## Dmurphy1

samfalstaff said:


> Trip to the post office with my worn/distressed Bleu Roi Velo
> View attachment 4993084


Wow, beautiful bag !!


----------



## samfalstaff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow, beautiful bag !!


Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Trip to the post office with my worn/distressed Bleu Roi Velo
> View attachment 4993084


Such a great blue!


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Trip to the post office with my worn/distressed Bleu Roi Velo
> View attachment 4993084


Lovely blue! and that leather looks really soft.


----------



## Kimbashop

misstrine85 said:


> My new-to-me Velo ❤
> 
> View attachment 4992603


congrats! Nice find.


----------



## misstrine85

My Velo with me at work ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> "C" tag so 2004. Forgot you could tell from the tag. Yes, I was pleasantly surprised how new it looked. There are a few stains every now and then, but overall she looks good for being almost 20 years old!


 twins!


----------



## ksuromax

Graf City S


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> twins!


You were my inspiration!


----------



## JenJBS

.


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> You were my inspiration!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Town today


----------



## Dmurphy1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Town today
> View attachment 4997161


Beautiful  !! I love the Town  !!


----------



## kcd1695

I took my Ink City out on errands today. I’ve had it for ages and the stitching in the handles is starting to come loose, but it’s my all time favorite bag!


----------



## Monz1987

Travelling a few hours to Toronto today for my grandma’s 94th birthday! I brought along the smallest Bal bag vs. the largest Bal bag: 2009 Granny First and 2011 Dark Knight Weekender. I just treated my Weekender with a generous helping of Leather Honey, and the agneau soaked it right up and the bag looks SO much better!!! I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## IntheOcean

Monz1987 said:


> Travelling a few hours to Toronto today for my grandma’s 94th birthday! I brought along the smallest Bal bag vs. the largest Bal bag: 2009 Granny First and 2011 Dark Knight Weekender. I just treated my Weekender with a generous helping of Leather Honey, and the agneau soaked it right up and the bag looks SO much better!!! I am very pleased with the results.
> View attachment 4998522


What a gorgeous pair!  Happy Birthday to your Grandma!


----------



## Monz1987

IntheOcean said:


> What a gorgeous pair!  Happy Birthday to your Grandma!


Thank you so very much!!


----------



## LostInBal

Little of cuteness today:
03 Rouge First SH


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Little of cuteness today:
> 03 Rouge First SH
> 
> View attachment 4999795


Condition looks gorgeous on this little gem!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Condition looks gorgeous on this little gem!


Yes, she’s mint!


----------



## JenJBS

aalinne_72 said:


> Little of cuteness today:
> 03 Rouge First SH
> 
> View attachment 4999795



What a showstopper!


----------



## samfalstaff

aalinne_72 said:


> Little of cuteness today:
> 03 Rouge First SH
> 
> View attachment 4999795


This color!  Looks a little more pink than the 04 red.


----------



## LostInBal

samfalstaff said:


> This color!  Looks a little more pink than the 04 red.


Well, 03 it’s cold red and 04 true red is more warm red. Both are superb 
Here’s my 04 True red


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Little of cuteness today:
> 03 Rouge First SH
> 
> View attachment 4999795


OMG just beautiful.....one of those bags that makes my heart skip a beat!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

aalinne_72 said:


> Little of cuteness today:
> 03 Rouge First SH
> 
> View attachment 4999795


what a stunner! gorgeous. Love your FBF in plum as well.


----------



## samfalstaff

aalinne_72 said:


> Well, 03 it’s cold red and 04 true red is more warm red. Both are superb
> Here’s my 04 True red
> View attachment 4999969


Ooh, I don't know which one I like more. Both are just beautiful! I have an 04 red First, but the 03 is just stunning.


----------



## kerryisntreal

aalinne_72 said:


> Well, 03 it’s cold red and 04 true red is more warm red. Both are superb
> Here’s my 04 True red
> View attachment 4999969





samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, I don't know which one I like more. Both are just beautiful! I have an 04 red First, but the 03 is just stunning.



Agree that 03 red is a “cooler” red - aalinne you inspired to take my city out & about today (tho it’s not nearly in as fab condition as your first!)

Also took some pics in comparison with 05 rouge theatre. IMO they’re nearly identical.


----------



## samfalstaff

kerryisntreal said:


> Agree that 03 red is a “cooler” red - aalinne you inspired to take my city out & about today (tho it’s not nearly in as fab condition as your first!)
> 
> Also took some pics in comparison with 05 rouge theatre. IMO they’re nearly identical.
> View attachment 5000402
> 
> View attachment 5000395


Wow! These reds are pretty awesome.


----------



## LostInBal

kerryisntreal said:


> Agree that 03 red is a “cooler” red - aalinne you inspired to take my city out & about today (tho it’s not nearly in as fab condition as your first!)
> 
> Also took some pics in comparison with 05 rouge theatre. IMO they’re nearly identical.
> View attachment 5000402
> 
> View attachment 5000395


Lovely! I had the 05 RT in the First but ended selling it after receiving the 03 because imo, both reds are very similar plus love 03 rouse much more.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5001135



Love the color of that bag!


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Love the color of that bag!


It was my first ever Bal...just fell in love with the colour even though its a bit small for me.


----------



## Kimbashop

sometimes a MU will do for a quick errand: 
03 Emerald, with a vintage handscreened scarf that belonged to my grandmother:


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> sometimes a MU will do for a quick errand:
> 03 Emerald, with a vintage handscreened scarf that belonged to my grandmother:
> 
> View attachment 5001927


Beautiful! I think this is the best Bal green!


----------



## samfalstaff

Bag worn yesterday: Minkoff Morning After Basketweave Mini with my Raisin (?) MU pouch


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! I think this is the best Bal green!


I agree -- it is truly lovely.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Bag worn yesterday: Minkoff Morning After Basketweave Mini with my Raisin (?) MU pouch
> View attachment 5001938


Raisin. Yum.


----------



## muchstuff

Flat brass besace...


----------



## rose10

My Bleu Obscur Velo Giant 12


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Flat brass besace...
> 
> View attachment 5003228


Ahhhhhh......just beautiful!!!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Ahhhhhh......just beautiful!!!


Another voice from the oldies club!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Flat brass besace...
> 
> View attachment 5003228


Wow, what a beauty, leather is so beautiful and the condition looks amazing  !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

rose10 said:


> My Bleu Obscur Velo Giant 12
> View attachment 5003291


Gorgeous and that giant 12 hardware is a favorite of mine !!!   Stunning bag !


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow, what a beauty, leather is so beautiful and the condition looks amazing  !!


She’s in pretty nice shape. Looking to find the soft nappa from a season earlier as well. This is the “ moto tough” glazed nappa.


----------



## rose10

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous and that giant 12 hardware is a favorite of mine !!!   Stunning bag !


Thank you! I got it preloved, but the original owner had treated it well- there is some wear on 2-3 corners, i just use leather honey and infact used it on the entire bag and its brought this incredible sheen to the bag and the leather feels so nice too! I almost dint get it as i love the giant 21 hardware more, but am so glad i did!


----------



## Dmurphy1

rose10 said:


> Thank you! I got it preloved, but the original owner had treated it well- there is some wear on 2-3 corners, i just use leather honey and infact used it on the entire bag and its brought this incredible sheen to the bag and the leather feels so nice too! I almost dint get it as i love the giant 21 hardware more, but am so glad i did!


I love giant 21 also, but ended up selling mine, just felt a bit too heavy. Giant 12 has the same look, minus the weight IMO. Enjoy your beauty  !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> She’s in pretty nice shape. Looking to find the soft nappa from a season earlier as well. This is the “ moto tough” glazed nappa.


Happy hunting  !!


----------



## Luv n bags

Taking out my Black City today


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Happy hunting  !!


Thanks, not an easy to find item for sure!


----------



## BBBagHag

My RTT took me through the work week. And now   Canard  for the weekend Thanks @Lakotan !!


----------



## samfalstaff

BBBagHag said:


> My RTT took me through the work week. And now   Canard  for the weekend Thanks @Lakotan !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007281
> View attachment 5007284
> View attachment 5007282
> View attachment 5007283


Ooh, nice! Is this the Canard Town?


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> My RTT took me through the work week. And now   Canard  for the weekend Thanks @Lakotan !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007281
> View attachment 5007284
> View attachment 5007282
> View attachment 5007283


I've always liked canard!


----------



## misstrine85

My black Velo ❤️ (My first elevator-picture )


----------



## samfalstaff

Bronze (?) Velo. Shoot, I already forgot its name...anyway


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Bronze (?) Velo. Shoot, I already forgot its name...anyway
> View attachment 5009011
> View attachment 5009012


Pearly bronze.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Pearly bronze.


Yes, that was it! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, that was it! Thank you!


Most welcome.


----------



## BBBagHag

Yes ma’am, from a wonderful tpfer!


samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, nice! Is this the Canard Town?


----------



## Dmurphy1

samfalstaff said:


> Bronze (?) Velo. Shoot, I already forgot its name...anyway
> View attachment 5009011
> View attachment 5009012


Gorgeous !!


----------



## samfalstaff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous !!


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo B4


----------



## Monz1987

One of my all-time faves in my Bal collection, my 2006 Lilac Work! I love being able to throw whatever into this bag - it’s just so spacious and the grey undertones of the purple make this bag easy to pair with almost anything.


----------



## Monz1987

Sorry for the double post today, but I just switched up my bag to my Rose Berlingot City and now I’m off to the dentist.


----------



## Ss.ss20

Balenciaga city brief and day bag are always in the front of my shelves!


----------



## Iamminda

Monz1987 said:


> Sorry for the double post today, but I just switched up my bag to my Rose Berlingot City and now I’m off to the dentist.
> View attachment 5009737



Double posts = double eye candy .  Beautiful!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> Double posts = double eye candy .  Beautiful!!


I agree Minda, never get tired of seeing the moto line bags!!!


----------



## ghoulish

Monz1987 said:


> Sorry for the double post today, but I just switched up my bag to my Rose Berlingot City and now I’m off to the dentist.
> View attachment 5009737


Rose Berlingot, one of my favorites!


----------



## Iamminda

B Lavande today


----------



## samfalstaff

Iamminda said:


> B Lavande today
> 
> View attachment 5010491


Insanely beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

samfalstaff said:


> Insanely beautiful!



Thanks — that’s how I would describe your BL beauty too


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> B Lavande today
> 
> View attachment 5010491


treat for the eyes!!


----------



## *Jenn*

Maiden voyage


----------



## Dmurphy1

Today my 2016 rouge safran velo and my Cialenga by Balenciaga vintage 1970's neclace. I think the vibe of this neclace really goes well with the moto bag look despite the fact it was made decades before.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> treat for the eyes!!



Thank you dearie K


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Today my 2016 rouge safran velo and my Cialenga by Balenciaga vintage 1970's neclace. I think the vibe of this neclace really goes well with the moto bag look despite the fact it was made decades before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011003



I love your necklace — what a great OOTD


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> I love your necklace — what a great OOTD


Thanks Minda !! Found necklace on Etsy !


----------



## fashionmaudel

Using my favorite Balenciaga...Papyrus SGH Work. 

She’s so beautiful but I don’t want to get her dirty so I haven’t used her much. The weather is good today so she’s coming with me today!!  Also found an outdoor roller skating rink and had a blast skating this morning. Great start to a sunny, unseasonably warm day!!  Hope you all have a Bal-utiful Day!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Still feel  that i found her!!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

sdkitty said:


> lovely....do you find this small compared to City?


I realize I am answering a question from several months ago, but yes, The First is quite a bit smaller than The City. I rarely carry my Firsts because they don’t fit much. I want to try a Town, which is deeper and wider, because a City is larger than I need, despite the fact that I own 5 Cities.


----------



## Monz1987

2012 Gris Ciment Day.  One of the few neutral Balenciagas I own!


----------



## LostInBal

Dmurphy1 said:


> Today my 2016 rouge safran velo and my Cialenga by Balenciaga vintage 1970's neclace. I think the vibe of this neclace really goes well with the moto bag look despite the fact it was made decades before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011003


Stunning!!. Totally rocking your Velo with your gorgeous outfit! I have this exact Cialenga necklace, isn’t it amazing?!


----------



## Dmurphy1

aalinne_72 said:


> Stunning!!. Totally rocking your Velo with your gorgeous outfit! I have this exact Cialenga necklace, isn’t it amazing?!


Thank you and yes, I Love the necklace  !!


----------



## Jaidybug

❤️


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Still feel  that i found her!!
> View attachment 5012825


Love the look of this bag! It’s edgy and a beauty ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Love the look of this bag! It’s edgy and a beauty ❤


thanks


----------



## Monz1987

2005 Magenta Day


----------



## samfalstaff

09 Pourpre Club


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> 09 Pourpre Club
> View attachment 5026102


Forgot my shoutout to @muchstuff for her awesome authentication skills!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Forgot my shoutout to @muchstuff for her awesome authentication skills!


Any time, she looks great!


----------



## fettfleck

Took my bordeaux Hamilton City to get me a Velo.


----------



## IntheOcean

fettfleck said:


> Took my bordeaux Hamilton City to get me a Velo.
> 
> View attachment 5028029


Gorgeous color!


----------



## mariliz11

Took my Anthracite classic city out after a while! Forgot how much I could carry with this one!


----------



## whateve

samfalstaff said:


> 09 Pourpre Club
> View attachment 5026102


Twins! This was my first Bal.


----------



## Monz1987

Heading a few hours East to Toronto today! Packed up this cute new-to-me 2011 (faded) Nuage Weekender!


----------



## fashionmaudel

My latest purchase lookin like a snack at Aldi’s. My exciting Saturday night, walk at the park and groceries, soon to be followed by watching Mary Tyler Moore (I’m on the last season, no spoilers, lol!).


----------



## caroperouse

Wearing my Giant City S at work. She's one of the latest additions to my bag collection ! (bought in January)


----------



## samfalstaff

whateve said:


> Twins! This was my first Bal.


I'm guessing you still have it then. Do you use it often? I'm having a hard time getting used to the strap. I keep expecting the bag to act like a City.


----------



## whateve

samfalstaff said:


> I'm guessing you still have it then. Do you use it often? I'm having a hard time getting used to the strap. I keep expecting the bag to act like a City.


I just started carrying bags again less than a month ago so I haven't touched it in awhile. When I got it, I didn't know what style it was, then decided that since I like shoulder bags it was my perfect Bal style. One of the best things is the extra outside pocket. I carried it a lot when I first got it. I recently got another in anthracite that I haven't carried. I have a Velo, 2 Day, 2 Club, and 1 mini Pompon. The velo and pompon straps, being flat, are more comfortable on the shoulder than the day or club handles. For everyday use, as long as I'm not carrying extra water or heavy things, the club bags are great. I won't use them for travel.


----------



## samfalstaff

whateve said:


> I just started carrying bags again less than a month ago so I haven't touched it in awhile. When I got it, I didn't know what style it was, then decided that since I like shoulder bags it was my perfect Bal style. One of the best things is the extra outside pocket. I carried it a lot when I first got it. I recently got another in anthracite that I haven't carried. I have a Velo, 2 Day, 2 Club, and 1 mini Pompon. The velo and pompon straps, being flat, are more comfortable on the shoulder than the day or club handles. For everyday use, as long as I'm not carrying extra water or heavy things, the club bags are great. I won't use them for travel.


Yes! That back pocket sealed the deal. No matter how much I complain about it, the back pocket is awesome.


----------



## Monz1987

Bringing out my Miss Apple Green city today! As the weather is getting warmer amd brighter, so do my bags! I love carrying this one.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Monz1987 said:


> Bringing out my Miss Apple Green city today! As the weather is getting warmer amd brighter, so do my bags! I love carrying this one.
> 
> View attachment 5035923


Just gorgeous!


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> Bringing out my Miss Apple Green city today! As the weather is getting warmer amd brighter, so do my bags! I love carrying this one.
> 
> View attachment 5035923


Wow! Such a happy color!


----------



## misstrine85

My black Velo two days ago (my birthday) out and about with my son in his stroller ❤️


----------



## Coralquartz

misstrine85 said:


> My black Velo two days ago (my birthday) out and about with my son in his stroller ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037077
> View attachment 5037078




Does everyone with a velo loop the strap like that? That’s what I’ve done with mine too (or else I swap it for a different strap) - the strap is just SO LONG!


----------



## fettfleck

Coralquartz said:


> Does everyone with a velo loop the strap like that? That’s what I’ve done with mine too (or else I swap it for a different strap) - the strap is just SO LONG!



I agree that it is too long! I don‘t like the double loop though. I was thinking to take the strap to a cobbler to have a few more holes punched in...


----------



## muchstuff

fettfleck said:


> I agree that it is too long! I don‘t like the double loop though. I was thinking to take the strap to a cobbler to have a few more holes punched in...


If you double it and feed both lengths through the weight distributor it makes it a lot tidier.


----------



## samfalstaff

Coralquartz said:


> Does everyone with a velo loop the strap like that? That’s what I’ve done with mine too (or else I swap it for a different strap) - the strap is just SO LONG!


I don't. OTOH, the strap on the Town is just too long for me.


----------



## misstrine85

I’m going to have it shortened next time I go to my tailor.


----------



## Coralquartz

samfalstaff said:


> I don't. OTOH, the strap on the Town is just too long for me.


My velo strap is slightly longer than my town strap! I don’t mind wearing the town cross body because the bag itself is smaller...I’m not very tall though so the velo works out too long with the strap as is. So funny we all have our preferences


----------



## samfalstaff

Coralquartz said:


> My velo strap is slightly longer than my town strap! I don’t mind wearing the town cross body because the bag itself is smaller...I’m not very tall though so the velo works out too long with the strap as is. So funny we all have our preferences


Really! Huh! That's surprising about the velo vs. town strap. I used to have a 2010 Town that almost reached my knees (almost!). (I just had to get rid of it when I accidentally sat on it.) Maybe the strap lengths differed each season.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Really! Huh! That's surprising about the velo vs. town strap. I used to have a 2010 Town that almost reached my knees (almost!). (I just had to get rid of it when I accidentally sat on it.) Maybe the strap lengths differed each season.


The straps weren’t adjustable on the older bags, I think it was 2012 for the Velo so I’d assume same for the Town.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Haven't used this one in a little while.....City Small Blackout


----------



## muchstuff

Everyday tote...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Small City


----------



## Kimbashop

Pollie-Jean said:


> Small City
> 
> View attachment 5040248


What is the color?


----------



## JenJBS

This pretty!


----------



## viewwing

Can’t for the life of me remember what the name of this color was. It’s a 2018 fall color I think. Anyway she sees the light of day today


----------



## mariliz11

viewwing said:


> Can’t for the life of me remember what the name of this color was. It’s a 2018 fall color I think. Anyway she sees the light of day today


Lovely color!


----------



## viewwing

mariliz11 said:


> Lovely color!


Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

viewwing said:


> Can’t for the life of me remember what the name of this color was. It’s a 2018 fall color I think. Anyway she sees the light of day today


That's a really pretty shade of blue!


----------



## fettfleck

viewwing said:


> Can’t for the life of me remember what the name of this color was. It’s a 2018 fall color I think. Anyway she sees the light of day today


 Oh wow, that is a pretty color!


----------



## ksuromax

fettfleck said:


> Took my bordeaux Hamilton City to get me a Velo.
> 
> View attachment 5028029





Monz1987 said:


> Bringing out my Miss Apple Green city today! As the weather is getting warmer amd brighter, so do my bags! I love carrying this one.
> 
> View attachment 5035923


STUNNNINNNGGGG!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

City graf, S


----------



## muchstuff

Pearly bronze Velo...


ksuromax said:


> City graf, S
> View attachment 5044845


Still a fave of mine!


----------



## muchstuff

Plaid Everyday tote...


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle S


----------



## misstrine85

My 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Day relaxing on the couch before making me company to the doctor ❤️


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

My new-to-me lizard embossed Anniversary First.


----------



## Kimbashop

City in pebbled calf accompanied on this very important day.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> City in pebbled calf accompanied on this very important day.
> View attachment 5049221
> View attachment 5049222


YAAASSSSSS!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> City in pebbled calf accompanied on this very important day.
> View attachment 5049221
> View attachment 5049222


Congratulations! Great bag!


----------



## BBBagHag

I just got mine in the mail a few days ago   Sturdy, reminds me of the Le Foulonne leather from Longchamps




Kimbashop said:


> City in pebbled calf accompanied on this very important day.
> View attachment 5049221
> View attachment 5049222


----------



## Iamminda

BBBagHag said:


> I just got mine in the mail a few days ago   Sturdy, reminds me of the Le Foulonne leather from Longchamps
> View attachment 5049321



It’s beautiful.  Now that you mentioned it, it does look like LC’s Foulonne which I like a lot.


----------



## whateve

misstrine85 said:


> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day relaxing on the couch before making me company to the doctor ❤


Is this a men's day or did you remove the handle?


----------



## misstrine85

whateve said:


> Is this a men's day or did you remove the handle?


The handle broke a few years ago. I have been using different straps since then. I am thinking of getting a permanent adjustable strap made.


----------



## Kimbashop

BBBagHag said:


> I just got mine in the mail a few days ago   Sturdy, reminds me of the Le Foulonne leather from Longchamps
> View attachment 5049321


Bag twins! Yours looks to be in great condition and nicely broken in. I love the hardware on these bags too. Wish Bal had some more with palladium.


----------



## platinum_babie

My courier


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 5051679


That fluro light on the wall is so cool!!!  Tho Graf City Small still steals the show


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> That fluro light on the wall is so cool!!!  Tho Graf City Small still steals the show


thank you


----------



## rose10

Still, My Bleu Obscur Velo since Jan/Feb i think..


----------



## ghoulish

Decided to give this spring cutie a chance to shine! It always makes me smile.


----------



## JenJBS

balenciamags said:


> Decided to give this spring cutie a chance to shine! It always makes me smile.
> 
> View attachment 5055361



Stunning!        Love the style and color!


----------



## whateve

Aquamarine day


----------



## dolali

whateve said:


> Aquamarine day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055712



This is gorgeous and looks to be in great condition


----------



## whateve

dolali said:


> This is gorgeous and looks to be in great condition


Thank you! I'm in love with the leather and the color.


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> Aquamarine day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055712


Beautiful color and looks very well-preserved.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Aquamarine day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055712



That color...    Glorious!


----------



## zoelovescleo

Monz1987 said:


> Bringing out my Miss Apple Green city today! As the weather is getting warmer amd brighter, so do my bags! I love carrying this one.
> 
> View attachment 5035923


oh my goodnesss. i am in loooooove.....


----------



## zoelovescleo

*Jenn* said:


> Maiden voyage
> 
> View attachment 5010921


OMG my holy grail!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm so in love


----------



## Monz1987

balenciamags said:


> Decided to give this spring cutie a chance to shine! It always makes me smile.
> 
> View attachment 5055361


I love Rose Berlingot!!! One of the BEST Bal colours IMO. I have it in RH in the City. I love it with the gold hardware too.


----------



## Monz1987

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> oh my goodnesss. i am in loooooove.....


Thank you SO much!!


----------



## Monz1987

whateve said:


> Aquamarine day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055712


This is such a beautiful colour!!! WOW!!!  Edit: and I absolute love the Day bags. They are so slouchy and comfy to wear.


----------



## Monz1987

rose10 said:


> View attachment 5054210
> 
> Still, My Bleu Obscur Velo since Jan/Feb i think..


That hardware against that colour is simply DIVINE!


----------



## Monz1987

This lil cutie is coming along with me today! (2008 Sapphire)


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> This lil cutie is coming along with me today! (2008 Sapphire)
> 
> View attachment 5056011


GAH! You are just KILLING it with your gorgeous finds, Sapphire is more beautiful than I thought. I simply can not stop staring at this photo. I love the way that it has faded into a two-tone arrangement on the bag. I'm also a sucker for First bags in bright colors. 
Congrats again!


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> This lil cutie is coming along with me today! (2008 Sapphire)
> 
> View attachment 5056011


Wow. I love all the pinks and purples!


----------



## ghoulish

JenJBS said:


> Stunning!        Love the style and color!


 
Thank you! Rose Berlingot is one of my favorite Bal colors!


----------



## ghoulish

Monz1987 said:


> This lil cutie is coming along with me today! (2008 Sapphire)
> 
> View attachment 5056011


Loving this color, too!


----------



## misstrine85

My Velo waiting outside the restaurant for thai-food after 1,5 hours of massage ❤️ (Yes, I wipe her clean when I get home):


----------



## kerryisntreal

Rouge theatre city gettin ready for game night.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Errands today with mini


----------



## IntheOcean

kerryisntreal said:


> Rouge theatre city gettin ready for game night.
> View attachment 5057450


 Gorgeous color!


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> This is gorgeous and looks to be in great condition


Those oldies are true work horses!


----------



## ksuromax

Bag and 2 pairs of sneakers (mine and my DS's) by a Georgian designer in the Georgian restaurant


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

My new obsession…


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

cakeymakeybakey said:


> My new obsession…


Oh, and paired with these bad boys:


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 5064884


She's slouching nicely...


----------



## fashionmaudel

New kicks, coffee, and my Anthra Parttime Bbag. Good day!


----------



## afroken

Wearing Mute City in vert veronese for the next couple of days


----------



## fashionmaudel

afroken said:


> Wearing Mute City in vert veronese for the next couple of days
> 
> View attachment 5066622




I can’t remember ever seeing this style!  I like it!!


----------



## afroken

fashionmaudel said:


> I can’t remember ever seeing this style!  I like it!!


Thank you! I think it was only out around late 2016 to early 2017 (Bal experts correct me if I’m wrong). It came out in this green, black, a yellow and a blue. I think I’ve only seen the black one on the forum.

There is a con though, it’s not very lightweight


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Thank you! I think it was only out around late 2016 to early 2017 (Bal experts correct me if I’m wrong). It came out in this green, black, a yellow and a blue. I think I’ve only seen the black one on the forum.
> 
> There is a con though, it’s not very lightweight


F/W 2016 I think.


----------



## Iamminda

I don’t use this bag (or any bag ) too often but I still felt my heart fluttered a bit when I took it out of the dust bag today.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I don’t use this bag (or any bag ) too often but I still felt my heart fluttered a bit when I took it out of the dust bag today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066876


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I don’t use this bag (or any bag ) too often but I still felt my heart fluttered a bit when I took it out of the dust bag today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066876



      Such an exquisite bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .  This one is a forever keeper.



JenJBS said:


> Such an exquisite bag!





muchstuff said:


>


----------



## ghoulish

Iamminda said:


> I don’t use this bag (or any bag ) too often but I still felt my heart fluttered a bit when I took it out of the dust bag today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066876


A beautiful, special bag indeed! Is that a Town?


----------



## Iamminda

balenciamags said:


> A beautiful, special bag indeed! Is that a Town?



Thanks — yes, it’s a Town (perfect size for me).


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Thanks — yes, it’s a Town (perfect size for me).


I didn't realize they made the plate style in the town size. It's really cute and classy in this size.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> I didn't realize they made the plate style in the town size. It's really cute and classy in this size.



Thanks K .  I didn’t know too much about this metal plate style.  I have seen a pink one in the Town size on FP before.


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> Wearing Mute City in vert veronese for the next couple of days
> 
> View attachment 5066622


What a cool bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Iamminda said:


> I don’t use this bag (or any bag ) too often but I still felt my heart fluttered a bit when I took it out of the dust bag today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066876


Very classy! Is this calfskin or chevre?


----------



## Iamminda

samfalstaff said:


> Very classy! Is this calfskin or chevre?



Thanks.  It’s calfskin.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  It’s calfskin.



Love Bal calfskin!


----------



## thebattagirl

My very first Bal purchase - preloved - authenticated on tPF many many moons ago  - City Hamilton Glycine


----------



## whateve

Mini pompon in mineral


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

whateve said:


> Mini pompon in mineral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073363


The Bleu Mineral is glorious. What an eye catcher bag


----------



## whateve

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The Bleu Mineral is glorious. What an eye catcher bag


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic Edge Mini-City


----------



## Kimbashop

thebattagirl said:


> My very first Bal purchase - preloved - authenticated on tPF many many moons ago  - City Hamilton Glycine
> 
> View attachment 5073288


I seriously had a fluttering heart sensation when I saw your bag! the Hamilton holiday series is my fave -- on my list of bag styles to buy. And the Glycine paired with the silver giant hardware is so elegant.


----------



## thebattagirl

Thank you!  That is the bag that started it all for me with Bals.  I hope you get around to getting that style - they really are wonderful bags


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City
> 
> View attachment 5073551


Love this little Bal


----------



## JenJBS

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love this little Bal



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Vibrato Calfskin City
I think it's reached its maximum smooshiness.


----------



## ksuromax

thebattagirl said:


> My very first Bal purchase - preloved - authenticated on tPF many many moons ago  - City Hamilton Glycine
> 
> View attachment 5073288


Stunning bag!


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Vibrato Calfskin City
> I think it's reached its maximum smooshiness.
> 
> View attachment 5074804


----------



## thebattagirl

ksuromax said:


> Stunning bag!


Thanks so much


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Vibrato Calfskin City
> I think it's reached its maximum smooshiness.
> 
> View attachment 5074804


Bag Twin! Mine has gotten really smooshy, too, and has developed a nice patina over time.
I love how yours can no longer stand up straight


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Bag Twin! Mine has gotten really smooshy, too, and has developed a nice patina over time.
> I love how yours can no longer stand up straight


I know! Pretty lazy bag, huh? I didn't think it would develop a patina. Good to know!


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> I know! Pretty lazy bag, huh? I didn't think it would develop a patina. Good to know!


Just in the sense that the bag started out as a matte pebbled and now has developed a natural sheen. I like it better now than when I bought it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Just in the sense that the bag started out as a matte pebbled and now has developed a natural sheen. I like it better now than when I bought it.


My bag is pretty matte. I don't mind it but would welcome a lovely sheen. Guess I need to use it more!


----------



## samfalstaff

Yesterday before switching bags...Vibrato Calfskin again


----------



## muchstuff

Going old school today...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Going old school today...
> 
> View attachment 5077683


This leather is lovely! Is this 07?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> This leather is lovely! Is this 07?


Yes ma'am, mogano.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Yes ma'am, mogano.


Ah, yes, mogano  Great brown color! Been looking for this bag but with RH. Edit: Is this a Day or a hobo?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Ah, yes, mogano  Great brown color! Been looking for this bag but with RH. Edit: Is this a Day or a hobo?


Hobo. To the best of my knowledge the Hobo didn't come in anything but G21.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Hobo. To the best of my knowledge the Hobo didn't come in anything but G21.


Oh, okay. I'm on the hunt for a mogano Day, if such a bag exists...


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, okay. I'm on the hunt for a mogano Day, if such a bag exists...


Yup, it does, good luck!


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, okay. I'm on the hunt for a mogano Day, if such a bag exists...


it does...


----------



## jaskg144

I loooove my Papier tote. I always forget to use it, but I just switched my stuff into it. Best leather I've ever felt


----------



## muchstuff

S/S 2015 monk leather Day bag...it's actually a little darker IRL.


----------



## afroken

Small City in Bleu Nuit


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2015 monk leather Day bag...it's actually a little darker IRL.
> 
> View attachment 5080118


Love this one!!!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love this one!!!


Thanks, I need to carry her more often.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I need to carry her more often.


Yes, you do!    I actually forgot you had her & had to check it wasn't the new purchases thread


----------



## ksuromax

afroken said:


> Small City in Bleu Nuit
> 
> View attachment 5080293


this is the blue i'd kill for!


----------



## ksuromax

Air hobo for the whole last week, such a great bag!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Air hobo for the whole last week, such a great bag!
> View attachment 5080404


Still love the look of these!


----------



## amstevens714

Have been using my chèvre ME black city for weeks. I use a long strap on it for crossbody use . Bit heavy compared to the agne but I love it.


----------



## amstevens714

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2015 monk leather Day bag...it's actually a little darker IRL.
> 
> View attachment 5080118



this leather looks amazing. Wow


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> this leather looks amazing. Wow


Thanks, it needs some breaking in to soften up a little more but I really like it!


----------



## southernbelle43

thebattagirl said:


> My very first Bal purchase - preloved - authenticated on tPF many many moons ago  - City Hamilton Glycine
> 
> View attachment 5073288


And still lovely.


----------



## amstevens714

thebattagirl said:


> My very first Bal purchase - preloved - authenticated on tPF many many moons ago  - City Hamilton Glycine
> 
> View attachment 5073288



that Hamilton leather. I hope to own one in this leather some day ❤️


----------



## amstevens714

whateve said:


> Mini pompon in mineral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073363



oh my gosh, that saturated blue. Gorgeous! Such a cute bag


----------



## amstevens714

Iamminda said:


> I don’t use this bag (or any bag ) too often but I still felt my heart fluttered a bit when I took it out of the dust bag today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066876



it’s gorgeous!


----------



## amstevens714

Coralquartz said:


> Does everyone with a velo loop the strap like that? That’s what I’ve done with mine too (or else I swap it for a different strap) - the strap is just SO LONG!



I honestly didn’t even
Think about doing this, but I absolutely will! Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## thebattagirl

Love the bag and that dog charm 


ksuromax said:


> Air hobo for the whole last week, such a great bag!
> View attachment 5080404


----------



## ksuromax

thebattagirl said:


> Love the bag and that dog charm


thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

amstevens714 said:


> it’s gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## samfalstaff

2011 Velo today after some conditioning


----------



## whateve

samfalstaff said:


> 2011 Velo today after some conditioning
> View attachment 5084021


That's beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

whateve said:


> That's beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> 2011 Velo today after some conditioning
> View attachment 5084021



 Beautiful color!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful color!


Thank you! Leather CPR works wonders sometimes!


----------



## Iamminda

samfalstaff said:


> 2011 Velo today after some conditioning
> View attachment 5084021



This is so pretty!  What color is this?


----------



## samfalstaff

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty!  What color is this?


Thanks! It's vert sauge. The color is probably a tad lighter in real life.


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! It's vert sauge. The color is probably a tad lighter in real life.


it's gorgeous, in your picture looks like Lagon


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> 2011 Velo today after some conditioning
> View attachment 5084021



    What a showstopper! So gorgeous!


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> 2011 Velo today after some conditioning
> View attachment 5084021


Oh so beautiful!! I have a thing for green Bals


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> 2011 Velo today after some conditioning
> View attachment 5084021


She is stunning. Is that metallic ?


----------



## sdkitty

my only one - black 2005 City


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> it's gorgeous, in your picture looks like Lagon


Thanks! Yes, it's more green IRL. Here's a pic I posted earlier before conditioning. I guess the LCPR darkened it a bit.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> What a showstopper! So gorgeous!





Monz1987 said:


> Oh so beautiful!! I have a thing for green Bals


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> She is stunning. Is that metallic ?


Nope. Just plain old Bal agneau. The twilight hour might have been giving the bag a nice metallic sheen.


----------



## Monz1987

sdkitty said:


> my only one - black 2005 City



Ahhh what an absolute classic you have there. It’s beautiful


----------



## Monz1987

My new to me Day bag in Bubblegum


----------



## thebattagirl

Beauty 



Monz1987 said:


> My new to me Day bag in Bubblegum
> View attachment 5084691


----------



## thebattagirl

Looks so smooshy 



sdkitty said:


> my only one - black 2005 City


----------



## Narnanz

Decided on The Bal First for my Birthday lunch.


----------



## muchstuff

More old school...


----------



## Kimbashop

Narnanz said:


> Decided on The Bal First for my Birthday lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084727


Excellent choice. Happy birthday!


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> Decided on The Bal First for my Birthday lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084727


happy Birthday!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> More old school...
> 
> View attachment 5084728


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> My new to me Day bag in Bubblegum
> View attachment 5084691


Beauty!!


----------



## ksuromax

Everyday tote


----------



## Monz1987

thebattagirl said:


> Beauty





ksuromax said:


> Beauty!!



Thank you so very much!!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Decided on The Bal First for my Birthday lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084727



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Monz1987

Narnanz said:


> Decided on The Bal First for my Birthday lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084727


Happy, happy birthday love!! Which shade of purple is your first? It’s stunning!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Narnanz said:


> Decided on The Bal First for my Birthday lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084727


Beautiful purple! Goes well with the rust (?) Coach bag. Hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> More old school...
> 
> View attachment 5084728


Wow! Love the draping on this!


----------



## Narnanz

Monz1987 said:


> Happy, happy birthday love!! Which shade of purple is your first? It’s stunning!!


Yes it is..was my first ever Bal and she is Raisin.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Love the draping on this!


Thanks, they're nice bags to carry.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Yes it is..was my first ever Bal and she is Raisin.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Monz1987

I ALWAYS love carrying this one. Such a beautiful, soft green. She’s a First in ‘Granny’ from 2009


----------



## miumiu666

Monz1987 said:


> I ALWAYS love carrying this one. Such a beautiful, soft green. She’s a First in ‘Granny’ from 2009
> View attachment 5085662


That color is gorgeous! The leather looks lovely as well. Nice bag!


----------



## miumiu666

Using my spring 2007 vert d’eau city today. 07 leather is one of my favorites, the shimmer in the sun is so pretty..


----------



## IntheOcean

miumiu666 said:


> Using my spring 2007 vert d’eau city today. 07 leather is one of my favorites, the shimmer in the sun is so pretty..
> 
> View attachment 5085809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085810


That color is just drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## thebattagirl

Loving these greens.  They are so gorgeous ✨



Monz1987 said:


> I ALWAYS love carrying this one. Such a beautiful, soft green. She’s a First in ‘Granny’ from 2009
> View attachment 5085662





miumiu666 said:


> Using my spring 2007 vert d’eau city today. 07 leather is one of my favorites, the shimmer in the sun is so pretty..
> 
> View attachment 5085809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085810


----------



## Monz1987

miumiu666 said:


> That color is gorgeous! The leather looks lovely as well. Nice bag!


Thank you so much!!  This one definitely has a smoother and more structured leather than many of my other Bals


----------



## Monz1987

miumiu666 said:


> Using my spring 2007 vert d’eau city today. 07 leather is one of my favorites, the shimmer in the sun is so pretty..
> 
> View attachment 5085809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085810


OMG!!! I lovvvve vert d’eau!!! It’s one of Bal’s best colours in my very humble opinion. What a GORGEOUS city. I’m in love!


----------



## miumiu666

IntheOcean said:


> That color is just drop-dead gorgeous.





Monz1987 said:


> OMG!!! I lovvvve vert d’eau!!! It’s one of Bal’s best colours in my very humble opinion. What a GORGEOUS city. I’m in love!



Thank you very much! I agree vert d’eau is super beautiful, and the chèvre on mine is really my favorite leather of any of my bal bags. I think the granny color is super beautiful too, also pistachio, it is a must have for me, if anyone ever sees a good condition city in pistachio PLEASE post it on the balenciaga finds thread.. I’ll do anything..  The greens are to die for! So versatile!


----------



## IntheOcean

miumiu666 said:


> Thank you very much! I agree vert d’eau is super beautiful, and the chèvre on mine is really my favorite leather of any of my bal bags. I think the granny color is super beautiful too, also pistachio, it is a must have for me, if anyone ever sees a good condition city in pistachio PLEASE post it on the balenciaga finds thread.. I’ll do anything..  The greens are to die for! So versatile!


Bal colors are the best, IMO! So many wonderful shades.  And strangely, green is not a very popular color for bags, why is that, I wonder?


----------



## whateve

IntheOcean said:


> Bal colors are the best, IMO! So many wonderful shades.  And strangely, green is not a very popular color for bags, why is that, I wonder?


When I first joined the forum, I remember seeing a woman with a green bag. It was pretty, but I remember wondering why she picked green. That was when I only had one bag at a time, and didn't imagine I would want every color of the rainbow.


----------



## Kimbashop

My HG Eggplant First. Wore her with my bright yellow t-shirt and scarf today.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> My HG Eggplant First. Wore her with my bright yellow t-shirt and scarf today.
> 
> View attachment 5086322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086340


She looks to be in excellent shape!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> She looks to be in excellent shape!


she is. I do tend to baby her more than some of my other bags.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> she is. I do tend to baby her more than some of my other bags.


I don’t blame you. Just sit there and pet her.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> My HG Eggplant First. Wore her with my bright yellow t-shirt and scarf today.
> 
> View attachment 5086322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086340



Gorgeous color K .


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> My HG Eggplant First. Wore her with my bright yellow t-shirt and scarf today.
> 
> View attachment 5086322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086340


Fab and endlessly beautiful!!


----------



## afroken

Bal City in UV


----------



## IntheOcean

whateve said:


> When I first joined the forum, I remember seeing a woman with a green bag. It was pretty, but I remember wondering why she picked green. That was when I only had one bag at a time, and didn't imagine I would want every color of the rainbow.


I know exactly what you mean, time was, I had that same mindset. Now I just want them all! Even the colors I know for a fact I will not wear because they're just _really _not me. But they're so beautiful, how can one resist?


----------



## miumiu666

Was feeling green still.. switched to my spring 2010 papete city today. Love this color, and the leather on mine is super thick it practically holds it shapes entirely. The mirror is in maldives since it didn’t come with the mirror, from what I’ve seen not too many people bought papete when it was in season, not sure why the color is so fun. Hope everyone’s day is lovely!


----------



## IntheOcean

miumiu666 said:


> Was feeling green still.. switched to my spring 2010 papete city today. Love this color, and the leather on mine is super thick it practically holds it shapes entirely. The mirror is in maldives since it didn’t come with the mirror, from what I’ve seen not too many people bought papete when it was in season, not sure why the color is so fun. Hope everyone’s day is lovely!
> View attachment 5086645
> View attachment 5086646


wow!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> My HG Eggplant First. Wore her with my bright yellow t-shirt and scarf today.
> 
> View attachment 5086322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086340


Holy moly! This is beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> Bal City in UV
> 
> View attachment 5086405


Another beautiful purple color!


----------



## samfalstaff

miumiu666 said:


> Was feeling green still.. switched to my spring 2010 papete city today. Love this color, and the leather on mine is super thick it practically holds it shapes entirely. The mirror is in maldives since it didn’t come with the mirror, from what I’ve seen not too many people bought papete when it was in season, not sure why the color is so fun. Hope everyone’s day is lovely!
> View attachment 5086645
> View attachment 5086646


What a great green color!


----------



## BBBagHag

There are not enough   Emojis


miumiu666 said:


> Was feeling green still.. switched to my spring 2010 papete city today. Love this color, and the leather on mine is super thick it practically holds it shapes entirely. The mirror is in maldives since it didn’t come with the mirror, from what I’ve seen not too many people bought papete when it was in season, not sure why the color is so fun. Hope everyone’s day is lovely!
> View attachment 5086645
> View attachment 5086646


----------



## samfalstaff

Not really a spring/summer color, but I was feeling red today. Cerise/red cherry Velo.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Not really a spring/summer color, but I was feeling red today. Cerise/red cherry Velo.
> 
> View attachment 5086786


Lovely any time of the year. No rules on what you want to carry when you want to carry!,


----------



## miumiu666

IntheOcean said:


> wow!!!





samfalstaff said:


> What a great green color!





BBBagHag said:


> There are not enough   Emojis



Thanks everyone! I really recommend this color, it holds its color very well, also the leather this season was really thick and sturdy (for me at least).  Lovely bag!


----------



## miumiu666

samfalstaff said:


> Not really a spring/summer color, but I was feeling red today. Cerise/red cherry Velo.
> 
> View attachment 5086786


This is so beautiful 
I think the deep reds are so beautiful on Bal bags. She has just the right amount of shimmer too! Gorgeous bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I don’t blame you. Just sit there and pet her.



I have been known to pet her at red lights, or place it on the couch next to me so I can pet her while watching TV! 



Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous color K .





ksuromax said:


> Fab and endlessly beautiful!!



Thank you! Eggplant leather is my favorite, I think. Such gorgeous, soft and slightly thicker leather on this one than on my 2003.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Bal City in UV
> 
> View attachment 5086405


yay purple! Lovely with the gold hardware.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Holy moly! This is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## miumiu666

Kimbashop said:


> I have been known to pet her at red lights, or place it on the couch next to me so I can pet her while watching TV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Eggplant leather is my favorite, I think. Such gorgeous, soft and slightly thicker leather on this one than on my 2003.



I’d be doing the same.. Looks like the perfect bag to pet! One of the best parts of a good bal bag IMO    

Stunning!


----------



## ksuromax

Apple Green Day


----------



## miumiu666

ksuromax said:


> Apple Green Day
> View attachment 5088209



Stunning bag, love it with the purple outfit! Such a rare color to see.


----------



## ksuromax

miumiu666 said:


> Stunning bag, love it with the purple outfit! Such a rare color to see.


thank you


----------



## thebattagirl

Gorgeous color  


ksuromax said:


> Apple Green Day
> View attachment 5088209


----------



## Asphodel

2005 Teal Day


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Apple Green Day
> View attachment 5088209



The apple bag and purple outfit are perfect together!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> The apple bag and purple outfit are perfect together!


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> Apple Green Day
> View attachment 5088209


The bag is so exciting with your purple!


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Lovely any time of the year. No rules on what you want to carry when you want to carry!,


Very true!


miumiu666 said:


> This is so beautiful
> I think the deep reds are so beautiful on Bal bags. She has just the right amount of shimmer too! Gorgeous bag.


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

thebattagirl said:


> Gorgeous color





Kimbashop said:


> The bag is so exciting with your purple!


thank you, Ladies


----------



## miumiu666

Using one of my favorites today. This color is so underrated in my (biased Lol) opinion. Fall 2012 cassis RH city. It’s showing up a bit lighter on camera than IRL but the mixture of red, brown and purple is so beautiful. Makes me crave a glass of wine!


----------



## ksuromax

miumiu666 said:


> Using one of my favorites today. This color is so underrated in my (biased Lol) opinion. Fall 2012 cassis RH city. It’s showing up a bit lighter on camera than IRL but the mixture of red, brown and purple is so beautiful. Makes me crave a glass of wine!
> 
> View attachment 5088614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088615


Cassis in french means currant, opt for a glass of currant wine 
Very beautiful


----------



## thebattagirl

All these beautiful Bal colors have me like


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

miumiu666 said:


> Using one of my favorites today. This color is so underrated in my (biased Lol) opinion. Fall 2012 cassis RH city. It’s showing up a bit lighter on camera than IRL but the mixture of red, brown and purple is so beautiful. Makes me crave a glass of wine!
> 
> View attachment 5088614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088615


That's one gorgeous City


----------



## Monz1987

Kimbashop said:


> My HG Eggplant First. Wore her with my bright yellow t-shirt and scarf today.
> 
> View attachment 5086322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086340


What a beautiful bag!! Still so saturated with colour after all these years


----------



## Monz1987

afroken said:


> Bal City in UV
> 
> View attachment 5086405


This colour of a undeniably one of the best purples Balenciaga made! Supppper gorgeous


----------



## afroken

Monz1987 said:


> This colour of a undeniably one of the best purples Balenciaga made! Supppper gorgeous


Thank you, it was not easy to find in my requirements, I assure you   For 4 years I’ve been tirelessly searching for a UV City in regular size, gold HW, EUC or new, and good price! Patience paid off in the end, and special shout out to @samfalstaff for alerting me to this listing.

Out of curiosity, did you ever end up finding a UV Bal too? I remember you were looking for one too.


----------



## JenJBS

@Monz1987.  Your green apple Bal is in today's PurseForum Round Up!


----------



## samfalstaff

miumiu666 said:


> Using one of my favorites today. This color is so underrated in my (biased Lol) opinion. Fall 2012 cassis RH city. It’s showing up a bit lighter on camera than IRL but the mixture of red, brown and purple is so beautiful. Makes me crave a glass of wine!
> 
> View attachment 5088614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088615


This red is stunning!


----------



## samfalstaff

Yesterday out shopping with my 2015 rouge lipstick City (and a borrowed longer strap)


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Yesterday out shopping with my 2015 rouge lipstick City (and a borrowed longer strap)
> 
> View attachment 5089300



Beautiful!  Glad I started following this thread because I'm loving all the beautiful Bal eye candy!


----------



## miumiu666

ksuromax said:


> Cassis in french means currant, opt for a glass of currant wine
> Very beautiful





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's one gorgeous City





samfalstaff said:


> This red is stunning!



Thanks so much everyone!



samfalstaff said:


> Yesterday out shopping with my 2015 rouge lipstick City (and a borrowed longer strap)
> 
> View attachment 5089300


This color is gorgeous too! Love the longer strap. Bet it’s great to use!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

samfalstaff said:


> Yesterday out shopping with my 2015 rouge lipstick City (and a borrowed longer strap)
> 
> View attachment 5089300


Hey bag twin! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## samfalstaff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hey bag twin! BEAUTIFUL!


Ah, thanks! Was wondering if it was the same color.


LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful!  Glad I started following this thread because I'm loving all the beautiful Bal eye candy!


Thanks!

@miumiu666 Yes! At first I was bummed that the bag didn't come with the strap. (Bought it preloved.) But then I found the longer strap and couldn't be happier about it!


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Thank you, it was not easy to find in my requirements, I assure you   For 4 years I’ve been tirelessly searching for a UV City in regular size, gold HW, EUC or new, and good price! Patience paid off in the end, and special shout out to @samfalstaff for alerting me to this listing.
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you ever end up finding a UV Bal too? I remember you were looking for one too.


Lucky you! Can you post more photos of it?


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Yesterday out shopping with my 2015 rouge lipstick City (and a borrowed longer strap)
> 
> View attachment 5089300


This is heart stopping!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> This is heart stopping!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Monz1987

afroken said:


> Thank you, it was not easy to find in my requirements, I assure you   For 4 years I’ve been tirelessly searching for a UV City in regular size, gold HW, EUC or new, and good price! Patience paid off in the end, and special shout out to @samfalstaff for alerting me to this listing.
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you ever end up finding a UV Bal too? I remember you were looking for one too.


I unfortunately couldn’t find one for the life of me!! And I am so impatient lol so I *had* to make a move and I purchased a First in 2008’s Sapphire purple instead!!   Im not giving up on my Ultraviolet hunt though. Lol!! I hope you enjoy your bag lots!!


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> Yesterday out shopping with my 2015 rouge lipstick City (and a borrowed longer strap)
> 
> View attachment 5089300


I absolutely LOVE your city.


----------



## Monz1987

afroken said:


> Thank you, it was not easy to find in my requirements, I assure you   For 4 years I’ve been tirelessly searching for a UV City in regular size, gold HW, EUC or new, and good price! Patience paid off in the end, and special shout out to @samfalstaff for alerting me to this listing.
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you ever end up finding a UV Bal too? I remember you were looking for one too.


Oooooh my GOSH!!! Thank you thank you thank you for alerting me, otherwise I would’ve completely missed this!!! Awww, I truly feel so honoured!  My Apple green city is like a baby to me. And I’m having a proud child moment! Haha I’ll never forget my friend who sent the bag to me. I just had to take a shameless screenshot too.


----------



## thebattagirl

Congrats @Monz1987  a well deserved featured spot, she's a beauty


----------



## Monz1987

thebattagirl said:


> Congrats @Monz1987  a well deserved featured spot, she's a beauty


Aww, THANK YOU!!! You are too kind


----------



## ksuromax

evolution of the brand from 2002 to 2020 
one of the earliest bags with one of the latest pair of sandals


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> evolution of the brand from 2002 to 2020
> one of the earliest bags with one of the latest pair of sandals
> View attachment 5090734


Simply amazing.


----------



## BBBagHag

Iconic 


ksuromax said:


> evolution of the brand from 2002 to 2020
> one of the earliest bags with one of the latest pair of sandals
> View attachment 5090734


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle and Cotton Club cocktail


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Triangle and Cotton Club cocktail
> View attachment 5091853


Ooooh what a cutie!!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Damask courier on a damask (or is it brocade?) sofa


----------



## samfalstaff

2011 Coquelicot Velo


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> evolution of the brand from 2002 to 2020
> one of the earliest bags with one of the latest pair of sandals
> View attachment 5090734


This bag looks amazing! Especially with the flat brass HW!


----------



## muchstuff

I know I've said it before, but I just love the calfskin on the Everyday tote...


----------



## wonderboii

miumiu666 said:


> Was feeling green still.. switched to my spring 2010 papete city today. Love this color, and the leather on mine is super thick it practically holds it shapes entirely. The mirror is in maldives since it didn’t come with the mirror, from what I’ve seen not too many people bought papete when it was in season, not sure why the color is so fun. Hope everyone’s day is lovely!
> View attachment 5086645
> View attachment 5086646


Omg this color is amazing


----------



## fashionmaudel

kerryisntreal said:


> Damask courier on a damask (or is it brocade?) sofa
> View attachment 5093138




Omg, love this!


----------



## fashionmaudel

My first plane trip since COVID...used my Carry Shopper M as my travel tote to visit my sister in SoCal. I love this bag and so happy for the vaccine so I can feel comfortable enough to travel again!!  Yahoo!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

fashionmaudel said:


> My first plane trip since COVID...used my Carry Shopper M as my travel tote to visit my sister in SoCal. I love this bag and so happy for the vaccine so I can feel comfortable enough to travel again!!  Yahoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102460
> View attachment 5102461


Wow , it looks so cool


----------



## ksuromax

fashionmaudel said:


> My first plane trip since COVID...used my Carry Shopper M as my travel tote to visit my sister in SoCal. I love this bag and so happy for the vaccine so I can feel comfortable enough to travel again!!  Yahoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102460
> View attachment 5102461


----------



## Monz1987

Just my 2009 Maldives Day sitting pretty   I cannot get over this colour!!


----------



## ghoulish

fashionmaudel said:


> My first plane trip since COVID...used my Carry Shopper M as my travel tote to visit my sister in SoCal. I love this bag and so happy for the vaccine so I can feel comfortable enough to travel again!!  Yahoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102460
> View attachment 5102461


I absolutely LOVE this bag!


----------



## ghoulish

Monz1987 said:


> Just my 2009 Maldives Day sitting pretty   I cannot get over this colour!!
> View attachment 5102937


Stunning color!


----------



## muchstuff

Chocolate Day…


----------



## miumiu666

muchstuff said:


> Chocolate Day…
> 
> View attachment 5107119


I’ve always loved chocolate.. 
Such a gorgeous shade of brown. 
Looks lovely on your day


----------



## muchstuff

miumiu666 said:


> I’ve always loved chocolate..
> Such a gorgeous shade of brown.
> Looks lovely on your day


Thanks, she’s a bit faded but still looks good.


----------



## thebattagirl

Love love love!  It's beautiful 



muchstuff said:


> Chocolate Day…
> 
> View attachment 5107119


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Love love love!  It's beautiful


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Chocolate Day…
> 
> View attachment 5107119


Yum!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Yum!!!


Looks a lot better in this shot, I dunno what it is about car pics that make the colours look so lifeless!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Looks a lot better in this shot, I dunno what it is about car pics that make the colours look so lifeless!
> 
> View attachment 5107597


yep, i noticed that too, i blame the sunlight, it whitens out the picture


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yep, i noticed that too, i blame the sunlight, it whitens out the picture


Something to do with being inside the car though as well. Cloudy days yield the same result for me.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Something to do with being inside the car though as well. Cloudy days yield the same result for me.


UV-rays, maybe?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> UV-rays, maybe?


Who knows? Could be…


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Looks a lot better in this shot, I dunno what it is about car pics that make the colours look so lifeless!
> 
> View attachment 5107597


Like melted chocolate. That leather is so smooth and rich-looking.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Like melted chocolate. That leather is so smooth and rich-looking.


Thanks, she’s a nice old girl!


----------



## mj67812

Yesterday with my brand new bazar!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 5109635


Sooo lovely!  And the doggie charm, too.


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Sooo lovely!  And the doggie charm, too.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## thebattagirl

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5110211
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Lovely strap!


----------



## Narnanz

Thank you..was pleased to find one that can blend in with some of my other bags as well.


----------



## Monz1987

2004 Seafoam “The Purse”


----------



## JenJBS

Monz1987 said:


> 2004 Seafoam “The Purse”
> 
> View attachment 5111714



Beautiful color!


----------



## BBBagHag

My excellent travel partner


----------



## mrs.JC

An oldie but goodie.  Wore her most of the week.


----------



## miumiu666

Monz1987 said:


> 2004 Seafoam “The Purse”
> 
> View attachment 5111714


Love seafoam  
Any bal green; sign me up!


----------



## muchstuff

mrs.JC said:


> View attachment 5115680
> 
> An oldie but goodie.  Wore her most of the week.


Love the photo!


----------



## RLady

wearing my balncity classic rouge lipstick  today


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 5116621


She looks fab, great score!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> She looks fab, great score!


Thanks!


----------



## Monz1987

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful color!


Thank you so much!! I can’t believe how saturated it still is after all these years.


----------



## Monz1987

miumiu666 said:


> Love seafoam
> Any bal green; sign me up!


Thank you!!! And I’m the same way. I absolutely LOVVVVVE green Balenciaga bags


----------



## Monz1987

2006 Lilac Work - I have been realizing just how much I love the work style but to be honest, I don’t see that many around anymore. I would buy more undoubtedly if they were more accessible.


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> 2006 Lilac Work - I have been realizing just how much I love the work style but to be honest, I don’t see that many around anymore. I would buy more undoubtedly if they were more accessible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117191


look at this leather!!


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> look at this leather!!


Thank you so much!! For a 2006 bag, when the leather on a lot of the bags was notorious for being thin and papery, I definitely got lucky with this chèvre!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> Thank you so much!! For a 2006 bag, when the leather on a lot of the bags was notorious for being thin and papery, I definitely got lucky with this chèvre!


my 2006 Sapin has one of the best leathers i've ever touched, not kidding


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my 2006 Sapin has one of the best leathers i've ever touched, not kidding


Why don't you haul that out for a mod shot? I've always loved sapin...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Why don't you haul that out for a mod shot? I've always loved sapin...


your wish is my command


----------



## Asphodel

ksuromax said:


> your wish is my command


I am also waiting in anticipation


----------



## muchstuff

Caramel flat brass besace...


----------



## ksuromax

Day in Sapin from 2006, chevre 
Pics don't do it any justice


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Day in Sapin from 2006, chevre
> Pics don't do it any justice
> View attachment 5118859
> View attachment 5118860
> View attachment 5118862


One of Bal’s best greens!


----------



## miumiu666

muchstuff said:


> Caramel flat brass besace...
> 
> View attachment 5118562


the leather looks lovely!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> One of Bal’s best greens!


agree


----------



## muchstuff

miumiu666 said:


> the leather looks lovely!


Thanks, it’s the “moto tough” leather of the third season, still looking for the soft nappa earlier ones…


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Day in Sapin from 2006, chevre
> Pics don't do it any justice
> View attachment 5118859
> View attachment 5118860
> View attachment 5118862


This is a stunning bag, and such a stunning colour too! I can definitely see the leather similarities between your 2006 Sapin and my 2006 Lilac.


----------



## Monz1987

2008 Sapphire First paired with a floral dress (what else is new lol) and some black western inspired booties!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> 2008 Sapphire First paired with a floral dress (what else is new lol) and some black western inspired booties!
> View attachment 5118988
> View attachment 5118989


you rock, girl!!


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> Day in Sapin from 2006, chevre
> Pics don't do it any justice
> View attachment 5118859
> View attachment 5118860
> View attachment 5118862


wow -- the color and the leather are beautiful. Leather looks very soft.


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> 2008 Sapphire First paired with a floral dress (what else is new lol) and some black western inspired booties!
> View attachment 5118988
> View attachment 5118989


Love it! The bag works perfectly with this style -- edgy but feminine.


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> wow -- the color and the leather are beautiful. Leather looks very soft.


thanks! as soon as i touched it (yet unseen, just put my hand into the dustbag to pull it out for the very first time) i immediately fell in love and understood what people mean when they say 'soft like baby bottom'


----------



## miumiu666

using my 2011 grenadine city today, one of my fav pinks i’ve seen from bal! the hot pink is super my style.


----------



## Iamminda

Monz1987 said:


> 2008 Sapphire First paired with a floral dress (what else is new lol) and some black western inspired booties!
> View attachment 5118988
> View attachment 5118989



Beautiful pairing


----------



## Narnanz

Monz1987 said:


> 2008 Sapphire First paired with a floral dress (what else is new lol) and some black western inspired booties!
> View attachment 5118988
> View attachment 5118989


now Im going to have to use my Raisin First on Sat...these purple shades are such a spirit lifter.


----------



## LostInBal

Having a coffe in the terraza with my black caribou pre First


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Having a coffe in the terraza with my black caribou pre First
> 
> View attachment 5119840
> View attachment 5119842


Seeing this beauty has brightened up my day!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Having a coffe in the terraza with my black caribou pre First
> 
> View attachment 5119840
> View attachment 5119842


 to the bag  to the city


----------



## LostInBal

Starting to enjoy my Bals finally 
Today more coffe at the terraza this time with this (pre 2000?) camel clutch with Pierre Cardin logo stamped on interior linen. Leather is so soft and it has lots of compartments! Also with the little unicorn alcohol sanitizer bottle (I’m just like a kid)


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Starting to enjoy my Bals finally
> Today more coffe at the terraza this time with this (pre 2000?) camel clutch with Pierre Cardin logo stamped on interior linen. Leather is so soft and it has lots of compartments! Also with the little unicorn alcohol sanitizer bottle (I’m just like a kid)
> 
> View attachment 5120864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120869


 what a score!!


----------



## platinum_babie

Took out my Day for the first time since the I got it in March or April.


----------



## miumiu666

platinum_babie said:


> Took out my Day for the first time since the I got it in March or April.


so beautiful!!  the leather looks lovely.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Starting to enjoy my Bals finally
> Today more coffe at the terraza this time with this (pre 2000?) camel clutch with Pierre Cardin logo stamped on interior linen. Leather is so soft and it has lots of compartments! Also with the little unicorn alcohol sanitizer bottle (I’m just like a kid)
> 
> View attachment 5120864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120869


Wow, what a precious little beauty this one is!!!! Loving all those compartments....


----------



## Elizaenchanted

Giving my 2012 Dark Violet Velo with gold hardware some love today


----------



## Kimbashop

Elizaenchanted said:


> Giving my 2012 Dark Violet Velo with gold hardware some love today
> 
> View attachment 5121614


Wow! That color


----------



## JenJBS

Elizaenchanted said:


> Giving my 2012 Dark Violet Velo with gold hardware some love today
> 
> View attachment 5121614



That color!


----------



## Elizaenchanted

Kimbashop said:


> Wow! That color





JenJBS said:


> That color!



IKR? Dark violet is amazing! And who knew purple and gold hardware would look so good together?


----------



## muchstuff

Elizaenchanted said:


> IKR? Dark violet is amazing! And who knew purple and gold hardware would look so good together?


Royalty, that's who.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Royalty, that's who.


That's the first thing I thought of too!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> That's the first thing I thought of too!



Yeah. Purple and yellow (gold) are opposite each other on the color wheel, so they look fabulous together. Complimentary colors - like red and green or orange and blue.


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> you rock, girl!!





Kimbashop said:


> Love it! The bag works perfectly with this style -- edgy but feminine.





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pairing





Narnanz said:


> now Im going to have to use my Raisin First on Sat...these purple shades are such a spirit lifter.


Thank you sooo much everyone!!! I’ve really been loving the purples lately… and it seems that’s all everyone has been wearing recently  I love seeing them!!


----------



## Monz1987

platinum_babie said:


> Took out my Day for the first time since the I got it in March or April.


This is such a nice shade of the day bag. I love the style too. Classic hobo. Yet so comfortable.


----------



## Monz1987

My thick n smooshy noir first!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> My thick n smooshy noir first!
> View attachment 5122601
> View attachment 5122602


Fabulous!!  
is it 2009?


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous!!
> is it 2009?


S/S 2008 “T” tag, and thank you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

09 Automne PT


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> 09 Automne PT
> View attachment 5122979


I loooove this colour! Such a classic in such beautiful condition.


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> I loooove this colour! Such a classic in such beautiful condition.


Thanks!


----------



## Bal&ValGal

I am brand new here and this is my very first post, despite my collecting bags for years. So, with that: Hello, it's lovely to have found a community of like-me handbag enthusiasts! I received, just last night, this lovely new-to-me, City. Agneau Pony Hair - Bleu Roi. It is a 10 year anniversary bag according to the inner tag. I'm thrilled. I've wanted one of these and finally got one!


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Also, please excuse my ignorance, I'm trying to learn: if it's the 10 year anniversary bag is that 2011, since the first motorcycle bags were around in 2001? I'm trying to figure out the start date for that 10 year anniversary. Any information will be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Bal&ValGal said:


> Also, please excuse my ignorance, I'm trying to learn: if it's the 10 year anniversary bag is that 2011, since the first motorcycle bags were around in 2001? I'm trying to figure out the start date for that 10 year anniversary. Any information will be helpful. Thanks!


Here's some info for you on the early Bal moto bags.

https://www.realdealcollection.com/history_of_bal_moto_bag.html


----------



## Elizaenchanted

Brought out my Holiday Hamilton First today. Hopefully things get better outside, so I can frequently take my babies out


----------



## Bal&ValGal

@muchstuff - thank you for the helpful link


----------



## muchstuff

Bal&ValGal said:


> @muchstuff - thank you for the helpful link


My pleasure.


----------



## miumiu666

new to me 07 anthracite


----------



## Bal&ValGal

My "casual Saturday" weekend day in a new-to-me black Balenciaga hip. I ran a 4th of July fundraiser race this morning, and am wearing my resulting t-shirt.


----------



## muchstuff

Bal&ValGal said:


> My "casual Saturday" weekend day in a new-to-me black Balenciaga hip. I ran a 4th of July fundraiser race this morning, and am wearing my resulting t-shirt.


Hey good for you, congrats!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Using my medium shopper again for traveling…coming back from Puerto Rico and you have to put all of your bags through a Dept of Ag check and they slapped a sticker on the handle. I think my eyes bugged out of my head and without realizing it said out loud to Bae…”they put a sticker on my Balenciaga”  Lol!  I took it off as soon as I was on the plane. It took off some of the outside of the leather and print for some of the letters.  I know I’m using it as a travel purse but I don’t want anyone to actually treat it like one!  Hahahaha!


----------



## platinum_babie

My 06 lilac mu clutch has been sitting in my bags - today it's juxtaposed against the 07 mogano under the sun. Smooshy smooshy.


----------



## Monz1987

back at work this week after a loooong lockdown here in Ontario, Canada. 2005 Z tag Caramel City   
It matches my Ariat cowboy boots perfectly!!!


----------



## Bal&ValGal

A jaunt to the grocery store in advance of 4th of July dinner.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Farm wedding guest today with the Balenciaga in my profile picture (also, not my truck)


----------



## miumiu666

using my fw12 black city today!
Usually prefer color, but am wearing al black today (along with a bal top!) so i thought black would be best fitting.


----------



## thebattagirl

Love the way your bag "sparkles" 



miumiu666 said:


> using my fw12 black city today!
> Usually prefer color, but am wearing al black today (along with a bal top!) so i thought black would be best fitting.
> 
> View attachment 5133913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133914


----------



## thebattagirl

So cute!



BalenciagaKitte said:


> Farm wedding guest today with the Balenciaga in my profile picture (also, not my truck)
> View attachment 5128231


----------



## samfalstaff

Using my Sapphire MU pouch. I need to find this in a City...


----------



## Monz1987

miumiu666 said:


> using my fw12 black city today!
> Usually prefer color, but am wearing al black today (along with a bal top!) so i thought black would be best fitting.
> 
> View attachment 5133913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133914


What a great bag!! It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> Using my Sapphire MU pouch. I need to find this in a City...
> View attachment 5133990


I love this colour!!!


----------



## ksuromax

fashionmaudel said:


> Using my medium shopper again for traveling…coming back from Puerto Rico and you have to put all of your bags through a Dept of Ag check and they slapped a sticker on the handle. I think my eyes bugged out of my head and without realizing it said out loud to Bae…”they put a sticker on my Balenciaga”  Lol!  I took it off as soon as I was on the plane. It took off some of the outside of the leather and print for some of the letters.  I know I’m using it as a travel purse but I don’t want anyone to actually treat it like one!  Hahahaha!
> 
> View attachment 5127523
> View attachment 5127524
> View attachment 5127526


I just travelled with mine, too (plain handles, though), and it's a fab carryover bag! 
P.S. i'd have gone ballistic if anyone did that to my bag!!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> back at work this week after a loooong lockdown here in Ontario, Canada. 2005 Z tag Caramel City
> It matches my Ariat cowboy boots perfectly!!!
> 
> View attachment 5128022
> View attachment 5128023


Marriage made in heavens!


----------



## ksuromax

07 Sienna Messenger, wearing earthy tones today


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> 07 Sienna Messenger, wearing earthy tones today
> 
> View attachment 5134748


Wow, pretty rare and beautiful.. 
I’m about to receive (maybe tmw) another messenger in a wonderful color as well! 
It’s been a while since I got a new baby old for my collection, but I guess my passion for Bals will never end


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow, pretty rare and beautiful..
> I’m about to receive (maybe tmw) another messenger in a wonderful color as well!
> It’s been a while since I got a new baby old for my collection, but I guess my passion for Bals will never end


thank you, my dear  
can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Marriage made in heavens!


Thank you so much!!! I love when things match


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> 07 Sienna Messenger, wearing earthy tones today
> 
> View attachment 5134748


This is such a unique Balenciaga colour! I love the earthy tones you’re rocking! Beautiful


----------



## fayden

These were my most recent ones. I didn't wear my bags for nearly 16 months cuz of the pandemic. It's time they come back out and play!


----------



## Monz1987

fayden said:


> View attachment 5135356
> View attachment 5135357
> View attachment 5135358
> View attachment 5135359
> 
> 
> These were my most recent ones. I didn't wear my bags for nearly 16 months cuz of the pandemic. It's time they come back out and play!


Woooowww. I love ALL of these bags! They are all unicorns - just beautiful


----------



## Asphodel

2005 teal accompanying us to the paediatrician


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> View attachment 5135356
> View attachment 5135357
> View attachment 5135358
> View attachment 5135359
> 
> 
> These were my most recent ones. I didn't wear my bags for nearly 16 months cuz of the pandemic. It's time they come back out and play!


You don’t post often but when you do…


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You don’t post often but when you do…


you took the words off my fingertips


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> View attachment 5135356
> View attachment 5135357
> View attachment 5135358
> View attachment 5135359
> 
> 
> These were my most recent ones. I didn't wear my bags for nearly 16 months cuz of the pandemic. It's time they come back out and play!


just stunning!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Asphodel said:


> 2005 teal accompanying us to the paediatrician
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135366


what a lovely blue!


----------



## Asphodel

ksuromax said:


> what a lovely blue!


Thank you


----------



## Monz1987

Asphodel said:


> 2005 teal accompanying us to the paediatrician
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135366


Stunning bag!! 2005 is one of my favourite years in general for Balenciaga bags. And look at that chèvre. Crinkly, as I love it!!!


----------



## fashionmaudel

ksuromax said:


> I just travelled with mine, too (plain handles, though), and it's a fab carryover bag!
> P.S. i'd have gone ballistic if anyone did that to my bag!!




It is such a great bag!  And I love that it has a zipper, such a game changer for a travel tote…no bag spills or invitations for sticky fingers!  Lol!


----------



## ksuromax

fashionmaudel said:


> It is such a great bag!  And I love that it has a zipper, such a game changer for a travel tote…no bag spills or invitations for sticky fingers!  Lol!


indeed!


----------



## samfalstaff

Running errands yesterday with my MU pouch


----------



## thebattagirl

My Cafe-esque Day - not positive it's a Cafe but from what I've read and seen of tPF I'm pretty sure.  I love this color and the leather is so thick and soft.


----------



## ksuromax

i'm carrying my messenger, and i must say it's a very nice and handy bag, fits all, wears x-body and is not bulky 
i'm in love!


----------



## LostInBal

Today wearing my new Balenciaga hexagonal glasses. The bag is Gucci from the 80s


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Today wearing my new Balenciaga hexagonal glasses. The bag is Gucci from the 80s
> 
> View attachment 5138733
> View attachment 5138747


you rock, girl!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Today wearing my new Balenciaga hexagonal glasses. The bag is Gucci from the 80s
> 
> View attachment 5138733
> View attachment 5138747


OMG I love those glasses!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Metallic Clutch for a night out


----------



## samfalstaff

Black RGG21 City


----------



## miumiu666

2011 nuage city!
the color looks so washed out in this lighting but it’s such a pretty shade of blue/purple. Rarely use her because i’ve seen so many other people with the same bag and it’s faded to nearly white!


----------



## LostInBal

At work with 04 ph Seafoam messenger. Photo taken indoors (lights on)17:30pm, it’s hard to capture the real shade. Should take a good photo in the early morning light outdoors or the opposite, but never in warm light hours


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> Metallic Clutch for a night out
> View attachment 5141111


Absolutely stunning. I love the Balenciaga metallics!! I’ve never seen the purple metallic before though… wow! What a cute clutch


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> Absolutely stunning. I love the Balenciaga metallics!! I’ve never seen the purple metallic before though… wow! What a cute clutch


thank you  
it was a limited edition, made only one season, hence, pretty rare 
it was made in full size City bags, too


----------



## Monz1987

miumiu666 said:


> 2011 nuage city!
> the color looks so washed out in this lighting but it’s such a pretty shade of blue/purple. Rarely use her because i’ve seen so many other people with the same bag and it’s faded to nearly white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141236
> View attachment 5141237


I love Nuage!!! Yours looks to be in great condition considering how much this colour does fade (I have a Nuage Weekender). Such a beauty!!!


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> Black RGG21 City
> 
> View attachment 5141229


Such a beautiful classic!!


----------



## ghoulish

Today I wanted a pop of color to compliment my dress; Rose Berlingot Mini Pompon doesn't disappoint.


----------



## ksuromax

balenciamags said:


> Today I wanted a pop of color to compliment my dress; Rose Berlingot Mini Pompon doesn't disappoint.
> 
> View attachment 5142272


omg! i don't know what i love more! the dress is SOOO COOL!!!! the sandals... and, of course, Pom!


----------



## LostInBal

Today just checking if my 04 F/W Light Turquoise has been keeping well after all this time. The leather is a dream but my worrie was fading. Must say it keeps exactly the same shade since I got her three years ago. She’s been sitting in her box and sealed   (once again, it’s terrible trying to get a good shot which reflect most accurate blue shade with warm daylight sun rays)
Good day Bal lovers


----------



## miumiu666

aalinne_72 said:


> Today just checking if my 04 F/W Light Turquoise has been keeping well after all this time. The leather is a dream but my worrie was fading. Must say it keeps exactly the same shade since I got her three years ago. She’s been sitting in her box and sealed   (once again, it’s terrible trying to get a good shot which reflect most accurate blue shade with warm daylight sun rays)
> Good day Bal lovers
> View attachment 5142663


that’s a beautiful color! Looks so soft as well.


----------



## LostInBal

miumiu666 said:


> that’s a beautiful color! Looks so soft as well.


Yup! The body leather is buttery soft and fluffy, but this color in concret tends to fade so much!. Had been lucky to find this one and trying to keep her as beautiful as I can. Thank you dear


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Today just checking if my 04 F/W Light Turquoise has been keeping well after all this time. The leather is a dream but my worrie was fading. Must say it keeps exactly the same shade since I got her three years ago. She’s been sitting in her box and sealed   (once again, it’s terrible trying to get a good shot which reflect most accurate blue shade with warm daylight sun rays)
> Good day Bal lovers
> View attachment 5142675


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Today just checking if my 04 F/W Light Turquoise has been keeping well after all this time. The leather is a dream but my worrie was fading. Must say it keeps exactly the same shade since I got her three years ago. She’s been sitting in her box and sealed   (once again, it’s terrible trying to get a good shot which reflect most accurate blue shade with warm daylight sun rays)
> Good day Bal lovers
> View attachment 5142675


She’s a beauty!


----------



## Monz1987

aalinne_72 said:


> Today just checking if my 04 F/W Light Turquoise has been keeping well after all this time. The leather is a dream but my worrie was fading. Must say it keeps exactly the same shade since I got her three years ago. She’s been sitting in her box and sealed   (once again, it’s terrible trying to get a good shot which reflect most accurate blue shade with warm daylight sun rays)
> Good day Bal lovers
> View attachment 5142675


Wooooowwww!!!  I don’t think I’ve seen this colour yet On TPF!!! There’s no other colour quite like it that Balenciaga has produced over the years.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Wearing my new-to-me-from-Fashionphile Bleu Acier Town 2013


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Surprisingly hard to capture the exact color. Steely-Blue


----------



## sdkitty

aalinne_72 said:


> Today just checking if my 04 F/W Light Turquoise has been keeping well after all this time. The leather is a dream but my worrie was fading. Must say it keeps exactly the same shade since I got her three years ago. She’s been sitting in her box and sealed   (once again, it’s terrible trying to get a good shot which reflect most accurate blue shade with warm daylight sun rays)
> Good day Bal lovers
> View attachment 5142675


hope this beautiful bag has been carried - not just sitting in box all the time


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Today just checking if my 04 F/W Light Turquoise has been keeping well after all this time. The leather is a dream but my worrie was fading. Must say it keeps exactly the same shade since I got her three years ago. She’s been sitting in her box and sealed   (once again, it’s terrible trying to get a good shot which reflect most accurate blue shade with warm daylight sun rays)
> Good day Bal lovers
> View attachment 5142675



This is a stunning bag


----------



## ghoulish

ksuromax said:


> omg! i don't know what i love more! the dress is SOOO COOL!!!! the sandals... and, of course, Pom!


Thank you! The sandals are super comfy, too!


----------



## ghoulish

aalinne_72 said:


> Today just checking if my 04 F/W Light Turquoise has been keeping well after all this time. The leather is a dream but my worrie was fading. Must say it keeps exactly the same shade since I got her three years ago. She’s been sitting in her box and sealed   (once again, it’s terrible trying to get a good shot which reflect most accurate blue shade with warm daylight sun rays)
> Good day Bal lovers
> View attachment 5142675


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## LostInBal

miumiu666 said:


> that’s a beautiful color! Looks so soft as well.





ksuromax said:


>





muchstuff said:


> She’s a beauty!





Monz1987 said:


> Wooooowwww!!!  I don’t think I’ve seen this colour yet On TPF!!! There’s no other colour quite like it that Balenciaga has produced over the years.





Iamminda said:


> This is a stunning bag





balenciamags said:


> Absolutely stunning.


Many thanks ladies   
As a collector, I’m more than happy and proud of taking care of this little treasure and preserve its original splendor the best I can so we’ll be able to admire together this cutie for many more years (I hope..)


----------



## thebattagirl

aalinne_72 said:


> Today just checking if my 04 F/W Light Turquoise has been keeping well after all this time. The leather is a dream but my worrie was fading. Must say it keeps exactly the same shade since I got her three years ago. She’s been sitting in her box and sealed   (once again, it’s terrible trying to get a good shot which reflect most accurate blue shade with warm daylight sun rays)
> Good day Bal lovers
> View attachment 5142675




I know it's already been said but worth repeating - gorgeous!  What a lovely color!



Bal&ValGal said:


> Wearing my new-to-me-from-Fashionphile Bleu Acier Town 2013
> 
> View attachment 5142865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142868




Looks so pretty, enjoy it!


----------



## samfalstaff

aalinne_72 said:


> Today just checking if my 04 F/W Light Turquoise has been keeping well after all this time. The leather is a dream but my worrie was fading. Must say it keeps exactly the same shade since I got her three years ago. She’s been sitting in her box and sealed   (once again, it’s terrible trying to get a good shot which reflect most accurate blue shade with warm daylight sun rays)
> Good day Bal lovers
> View attachment 5142675


This is beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

My other black City waiting to go someplace. From 2016 with shiny gold hardware.


----------



## imunlisted

Not sure if this counts as a "_bag_-bag", but my Balenciaga backpack is a work-on-the-go staple (paired today with an old/classic BV tote). Can't believe how tough it is and how easy it's been to keep clean (hope I'm not jinxing myself). I think it might be for men, but I like understated pieces and I loved how subtle it is. It's also perfect for carrying around my mobile office, so...


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> My other black City waiting to go someplace. From 2016 with shiny gold hardware.
> View attachment 5143423


Wow! The black is stunning with this shiny gold hardware


----------



## pinksky777

still obsessed with my nano neo classic!


----------



## ksuromax

imunlisted said:


> Not sure if this counts as a "_bag_-bag", but my Balenciaga backpack is a work-on-the-go staple (paired today with an old/classic BV tote). Can't believe how tough it is and how easy it's been to keep clean (hope I'm not jinxing myself). I think it might be for men, but I like understated pieces and I loved how subtle it is. It's also perfect for carrying around my mobile office, so...
> 
> View attachment 5144842
> 
> View attachment 5144843


Lovely Capri 
And a very nice backpack! Is it stiff?


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Triangle glitter clutch


----------



## miumiu666

i know i’ve posted her before but my 07 vert d’eau city is so great she deserves another post. use her more than any of my other bags! Such a pretty color and the leather is so soft and buttery.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Triangle glitter clutch
> View attachment 5144957



Beautiful clutch and view K .  Miss seeing your lovely and fun pictures out and about!


----------



## imunlisted

ksuromax said:


> Lovely Capri
> And a very nice backpack! Is it stiff?




Thank you!

Yes - fabric is thick and stiff, but bag is still very light when empty. Even empty and zipped up it will sit up and look normal. I had been looking for a good simple black backpack for my work/tech things, and initially thought designer backpacks/bags made of canvas/non-leather would be very "frou-frou" and just for show. Can't speak for any other brands, but this one proved me wrong.


----------



## ksuromax

imunlisted said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes - fabric is thick and stiff, but bag is still very light when empty. Even empty and zipped up it will sit up and look normal. I had been looking for a good simple black backpack for my work/tech things, and initially thought designer backpacks/bags made of canvas/non-leather would be very "frou-frou" and just for show. Can't speak for any other brands, but this one proved me wrong.


Nice 
i got one for my DH, Bal from Men's line, no logo, or any sign of Bal, but a very durable fabric (literally bullet-proof) but it looks 'sad' when not properly filled, and my DH, as all guys, does not carry much with him, just the basics, which is not enough to justify the backpack for everyday use. So it sits in the closet and waits for the 'getaway' occasion


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful clutch and view K .  Miss seeing your lovely and fun pictures out and about!


thank you, Sweetie :higs:


----------



## jeanstohandbags

miumiu666 said:


> i know i’ve posted her before but my 07 vert d’eau city is so great she deserves another post. use her more than any of my other bags! Such a pretty color and the leather is so soft and buttery.
> View attachment 5144442
> View attachment 5145037
> View attachment 5145036


I'm happy to see pics of this beauty over & over.....she's just amazing!!!


----------



## miumiu666

Used my 2012 cassis city again along with my chanel 2.55 for when I didn’t need to carry everything. Haven’t used this city all too much compared to others I have but the leather is softening up and it feels really soft! I’m hoping I don’t have any fading problems with cassis..


----------



## thebattagirl

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Triangle glitter clutch
> View attachment 5144957



What a view! Serenity


----------



## ksuromax

miumiu666 said:


> Used my 2012 cassis city again along with my chanel 2.55 for when I didn’t need to carry everything. Haven’t used this city all too much compared to others I have but the leather is softening up and it feels really soft! I’m hoping I don’t have any fading problems with cassis..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146994
> View attachment 5146995
> View attachment 5146996


Beau! 
I have a Day in Cassis, no any issue with fading


----------



## LostInBal

Took this pic some time ago. It’s one of my fav so saved as wallpaper in my phone


----------



## Conni618

Your collection is amazing! So much fun to see your flat brass bags! I don't think I've ever seen a photo of that cocoa/chocolate color on the bottom right. How about posting a full frontal of her? Pretty please!?


----------



## LostInBal

Conni618 said:


> Your collection is amazing! So much fun to see your flat brass bags! I don't think I've ever seen a photo of that cocoa/chocolate color on the bottom right. How about posting a full frontal of her? Pretty please!?


Thank you dear 
The one you mentioned is 01 the Village gold tag.
The one in the middle is not black. It’s a 02 S/S Choco, quite rare too 





And in Caramel version



I fully restored the handles, color and laces.

Foto of the before:




02 s/s fb Choco


----------



## Conni618

Be still my heart!  I didn’t realize I was looking at a Village in the first photo.  So very rare and incredibly beautiful.  The only other time I’ve seen one was when Corey had a different brown one for sale about a year ago.  One more elusive unicorn to dream about! Wonder how many were released, and how many might still be out there.


----------



## LostInBal

Conni618 said:


> Be still my heart!  I didn’t realize I was looking at a Village in the first photo.  So very rare and incredibly beautiful.  The only other time I’ve seen one was when Corey had a different brown one for sale about a year ago.  One more elusive unicorn to dream about! Wonder how many were released, and how many might still be out there.


 
Yes, the Village is quite an unicorn to me and unfortunately the dark brown is still missing in my collection  Maybe some day.. will stay positive. Found this one at VC at a great price so I didn’t think it twice and snapped lol.


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes, the Village is quite an unicorn to me and unfortunately the dark brown is still missing in my collection  Maybe some day.. will stay positive. Found this one at VC at a great price so I didn’t think it twice and snapped lol.


What are the dimensions of the Village?


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> What are the dimensions of the Village?


More or less like “The Purse” one but a little wider. Will take exact measurements to be more exact..


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> More or less like “The Purse” one but a little wider. Will take exact measurements to be more exact..


Thanks, I don’t know why I always thought it was larger.


----------



## miumiu666

grocery shopping with my 07 anthra


----------



## fayden

Few more since I've been out and about....


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Few more since I've been out and about....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149650
> View attachment 5149651
> View attachment 5149652


Gorgeous bags!


----------



## thebattagirl

They are beauties 
What colors and years are they?  Especially the middle one - stunning!



fayden said:


> Few more since I've been out and about....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149650
> View attachment 5149651
> View attachment 5149652


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Few more since I've been out and about....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149650
> View attachment 5149651
> View attachment 5149652


It's always lovely to see your absolutely amazing bags dearest Fayden


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Few more since I've been out and about....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149650
> View attachment 5149651
> View attachment 5149652


OMG
is this legal at all to post all these bag at once??


----------



## fayden

thebattagirl said:


> They are beauties
> What colors and years are they?  Especially the middle one - stunning!



That one is Calfskin from 2017? It's the same bag @ksuromax has. It's because of her that I got one!!

City 2004 Eggplant Purple

City 2003 Rouge Red


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Anniversary dinner out. Allsaints dress, Oran sandals, Balenciaga Nano Le Dix Jaune Fluo (F/W 2016)


----------



## samfalstaff

fayden said:


> That one is Calfskin from 2017? It's the same bag @ksuromax has. It's because of her that I got one!!
> 
> City 2004 Eggplant Purple
> 
> City 2003 Rouge Red


I thought it looked like the elusive 2017 "A" tag calfskin! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## thebattagirl

fayden said:


> That one is Calfskin from 2017? It's the same bag @ksuromax has. It's because of her that I got one!!
> 
> City 2004 Eggplant Purple
> 
> City 2003 Rouge Red




Wow that bag is a stunner - the leather, the hardware, the color - gorgeous!
Not to say the others aren't as well it's just that one really caught my eye


----------



## fayden

Another recent three! True Red, Seafoam, Magenta!


----------



## Narnanz

Still in this beauty.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Another recent three! True Red, Seafoam, Magenta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154076
> View attachment 5154077
> View attachment 5154078


Nice to see all of your lovely babies out!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Another recent three! True Red, Seafoam, Magenta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154076
> View attachment 5154077
> View attachment 5154078


My dear, I can hardly take seeing all these amazing bags in one post!!! 
I absolutely love the wolf charm on your True Red!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

fayden said:


> Another recent three! True Red, Seafoam, Magenta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154076
> View attachment 5154077
> View attachment 5154078


Gorgeous bags! Especially the true red!


----------



## thebattagirl

fayden said:


> Another recent three! True Red, Seafoam, Magenta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154076
> View attachment 5154077
> View attachment 5154078
> 
> 
> 
> Wowza!  And a House Stark fan to boot





Narnanz said:


> Still in this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154082



What a beauty   and I love your assortment of straps!


----------



## fayden

samfalstaff said:


> Gorgeous bags! Especially the true red!



Game of Thrones nerd here... lol


----------



## fayden

jeanstohandbags said:


> My dear, I can hardly take seeing all these amazing bags in one post!!!
> I absolutely love the wolf charm on your True Red!!!



Thanks! yep Game of thrones fan!


----------



## LostInBal

Narnanz said:


> Still in this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154082


I *REALLY *love this!!!


----------



## LostInBal

fayden said:


> Another recent three! True Red, Seafoam, Magenta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154076
> View attachment 5154077
> View attachment 5154078


You take care of your babies so well.. Congratulations!


----------



## whateve

fayden said:


> Another recent three! True Red, Seafoam, Magenta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154076
> View attachment 5154077
> View attachment 5154078


They are beautiful colors! I think I need something in magenta. I love your Coach charms too.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Still in this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154082


Really gorgeous! The strap looks great!


----------



## fayden

whateve said:


> They are beautiful colors! I think I need something in magenta. I love your Coach charms too.



Thanks! I prefer charms over tassels!


----------



## LostInBal

Not the best light but here she is. I can’t believe this insane leather exists 
*04 F/W Marron City RH*


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Not the best light but here she is. I can’t believe this insane leather exists
> 04 F/W Marron City
> 
> View attachment 5157562
> View attachment 5157570


Wow.


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Wow.


Always wanted this but never had the chance. The ones I liked (good condition) were not affordable and the ones that were in affordable..condition was beaten


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Always wanted this but never had the chance. The ones I liked (good condition) were not affordable and the ones that were in affordable..condition was beaten


That leather is mad.


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> That leather is mad.


Yes dear “C” best leather I’ve seen on this one


----------



## muchstuff

Pearly bronze Velo...


----------



## LostInBal

And old photo of my Black 02 3rd season FB First with Juicy Couture skull charm  
Officially on vacation!!
Good day ladies!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Not the best light but here she is. I can’t believe this insane leather exists
> *04 F/W Marron City RH*
> 
> View attachment 5157562
> View attachment 5157570


I don't even have the words for how amazing the leather on this one looks!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Pearly bronze Velo...
> 
> View attachment 5157970


So pretty, and she's developing a lovely slouch too!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> And old photo of my Black 02 3rd season FB First with Juicy Couture skull charm
> Officially on vacation!!
> Good day ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158126
> View attachment 5158127


Happy holidays dear,  you deserve a break after all your Bal hunting lately  xx


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> So pretty, and she's developing a lovely slouch too!


Thanks!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Happy holidays dear,  you deserve a break after all your Bal hunting lately  xx


From the Bal hunting? Not really!
Job is what really kills me


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Not the best light but here she is. I can’t believe this insane leather exists
> *04 F/W Marron City RH*
> 
> View attachment 5157562
> View attachment 5157570


Freaking *ell!!


----------



## miumiu666

spring 2005 sky blue city   
wish we could all somehow feel photos, because this bag is soft as a pillow! And marshmallow-y puffy


----------



## ksuromax

Hi to everyone, from 123rd floor...
Dinner with the view, #feelingspecialatburjkhalifa


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Hi to everyone, from 123rd floor...
> Dinner with the view, #feelingspecialatburjkhalifa
> 
> View attachment 5160005


Feeling dizzy just looking at that!


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Feeling dizzy just looking at that!


I get vertigo up a short ladder...cant imagine what I would be like up there


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Feeling dizzy just looking at that!


I was worrying since morning! But the most uncomfortable moment was the lift on the way up, it's really fast! And gives pressure on the ears, similar to what you feel when the plane takes off. Other than that it was great all around!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I was worrying since morning! But the most uncomfortable moment was the lift on the way up, it's really fast! And gives pressure on the ears, similar to what you feel when the plane takes off. Other than that it was great all around!


The view looks fab!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Hi to everyone, from 123rd floor...
> Dinner with the view, #feelingspecialatburjkhalifa
> 
> View attachment 5160005


That view is just INSANE!!!!  And your sparkly Triangle looks perfect with that backdrop!


----------



## LostInBal

Again with this cutie


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Town


----------



## LostInBal

Good day ladies!  (aalinne_72)

Just had breakfast/wearing my (don’t know how to call her?) Choco pre First (well, mom agreed modeling her )
This baby has different shape and bigger size than other pre Firsts I have plus darker choco color. Hope @jeanstohandbags be able to compare with hers.

*First pic* is same model we both have, more square shape.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Good day ladies!  (aalinne_72)
> 
> Just had breakfast/wearing my (don’t know how to call her?) Choco pre First (well, mom agreed modeling her )
> This baby has different shape and bigger size than other pre Firsts I have plus darker choco color. Hope @jeanstohandbags be able to compare with hers.
> 
> *First pic* is same model we both have, more square shape.
> 
> View attachment 5164083
> View attachment 5164084
> View attachment 5164085
> View attachment 5164086
> View attachment 5164087


OMG your mom is so cute!!!!  
I'm always happy to have an excuse to take out my oldies, thank you for giving that to me today 
Here are some pics of my red & choc......all 3 of the pre Firsts I have seen have been different sizes


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG your mom is so cute!!!!
> I'm always happy to have an excuse to take out my oldies, thank you for giving that to me today
> Here are some pics of my red & choc......all 3 of the pre Firsts I have seen have been different sizes
> View attachment 5164965
> View attachment 5164966
> 
> View attachment 5164967
> View attachment 5164968
> View attachment 5164982
> View attachment 5164984


Thank you so much my dear friend  She wears even better than me!
First of all just want to thank you for taken your time and show us these gorgeous photos 
Well, we can determine that they exist/consist in two different pre First models (the ones with logo stamped on a leather triangle and the others which have it straight in front bag leather. But you’re so right about they’ve all different sizes! No matter if they belong to the same family, sizes are irregular compared among them?! Even in different shapes!. Really interesting and weird at the same time! Lol
So it makes me wonder if there existed more than one pattern of each of if they were produced in a few countries.. Wow, I find it so interesting.. Wish we could learn much more of their history


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Thank you so much my dear friend  She wears even better than me!
> First of all just want to thank you for taken your time and show us these gorgeous photos
> Well, we can determine that they exist/consist in two different pre First models (the ones with logo stamped on a leather triangle and the others which have it straight in front bag leather. But you’re so right about they’ve all different sizes! No matter if they belong to the same family, sizes are irregular compared among them?! Even in different shapes!. Really interesting and weird at the same time! Lol
> So it makes me wonder if there existed more than one pattern of each of if they were produced in a few countries.. Wow, I find it so interesting.. Wish we could learn much more of their history


Yes, I think we are starting to learn more about the Pre Firsts, but yes, there are still so many questions.  I even wonder if they came with a dustbag, and if so what that looked like, but alas, none of mine came with one.  I find it so fascinating that the shapes and sizes of the few that we've seen are all a little different, makes me think they were all handcrafted and each piece is unique.....I can't wait to see more of these & learn more about them xx


----------



## Monz1987

Ridin’ around today with my 2003 Rouge First.


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Yes, I think we are starting to learn more about the Pre Firsts, but yes, there are still so many questions.  I even wonder if they came with a dustbag, and if so what that looked like, but alas, none of mine came with one.  I find it so fascinating that the shapes and sizes of the few that we've seen are all a little different, makes me think they were all handcrafted and each piece is unique.....I can't wait to see more of these & learn more about them xx


I’m quite sure they came with dustbags just like this one most probably..




I’m totally agree with you about these were made handcraf, that would explain size variations. Hope as well, will be able to get more info about ..” that’s how it started”


----------



## LostInBal

Monz1987 said:


> Ridin’ around today with my 2003 Rouge First.
> 
> View attachment 5165137


Wow!! This one is a KEEPER lady
Beautiful condition, congratulations!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> Ridin’ around today with my 2003 Rouge First.
> 
> View attachment 5165137


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> I’m quite sure they came with dustbags just like this one most probably..
> 
> View attachment 5165136
> 
> 
> I’m totally agree with you about these were made handcraf, that would explain size variations. Hope as well, will be able to get more info about ..” that’s how it started”


Thank you dear, I have one or more of these dustbags, I'll need to go & investigate which bags are inside xx


----------



## sabellina

My Rouge Theater First from 2005 ♥️


----------



## Monz1987

I brought out my 2005 metallic pink Balenciaga to use with jeans and a light floral shirt. My outfit just needed some extra pizzazz.


----------



## LostInBal

Monz1987 said:


> I brought out my 2005 metallic pink Balenciaga to use with jeans and a light floral shirt. My outfit just needed some extra pizzazz.
> 
> View attachment 5166188
> View attachment 5166189
> View attachment 5166190


Wow! This cutie in pink is a rare piece and hard to find in this wonderful condition! Congratulations


----------



## *Jenn*

miss AG first came with me to my post-op appt ☺️


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Not the best light but here she is. I can’t believe this insane leather exists
> *04 F/W Marron City RH*
> 
> View attachment 5157562
> View attachment 5157570



WOWZA! Puddles of buttah leather!


----------



## LostInBal

le_junkie said:


> WOWZA! Puddles of buttah leather!


Thank you!. Isn’t she a dream? This one came in the best leather I could ever expect for my taste


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Thank you!. Isn’t she a dream? This one came in the best leather I could ever expect for my taste



This kind of leather is why there are (still!) some die-hard old-school Bal gals like us. You must be sooo happy with it. 

Now I gotta troll for my own Marron beaut like this.


----------



## LostInBal

le_junkie said:


> This kind of leather is why there are (still!) some die-hard old-school Bal gals like us. You must be sooo happy with it.
> 
> Now I gotta troll for my own Marron beaut like this.


I waited 13 years for her to come and God, how she CAME!


----------



## miumiu666

have been loving using my fw05 chocolate first, so much so i refuse to believe it’s not a work bag! Lol. So using my 07 anthra city to carry my other necessities. 
Chocolate is such a beautiful color, and the veining on her is to die for!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

miumiu666 said:


> have been loving using my fw05 chocolate first, so much so i refuse to believe it’s not a work bag! Lol. So using my 07 anthra city to carry my other necessities.
> Chocolate is such a beautiful color, and the veining on her is to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168787
> View attachment 5168790
> View attachment 5168788


I am in awe of the amazing condition of your 05 Choc First!!! What an extremely lucky find! + other 2 are quite beautiful also!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Monz1987 said:


> I brought out my 2005 metallic pink Balenciaga to use with jeans and a light floral shirt. My outfit just needed some extra pizzazz.
> 
> View attachment 5166188
> View attachment 5166189
> View attachment 5166190


Another beautiful 05 in amazing condition!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

*Jenn* said:


> miss AG first came with me to my post-op appt ☺
> 
> View attachment 5166337


And yet another amazing 05 also in spectacular condition!!!


----------



## miumiu666

jeanstohandbags said:


> I am in awe of the amazing condition of your 05 Choc First!!! What an extremely lucky find! + other 2 are quite beautiful also!


Thank you so much!!! I’m super happy with!


----------



## ksuromax

miumiu666 said:


> have been loving using my fw05 chocolate first, so much so i refuse to believe it’s not a work bag! Lol. So using my 07 anthra city to carry my other necessities.
> Chocolate is such a beautiful color, and the veining on her is to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168787
> View attachment 5168790
> View attachment 5168788


----------



## fayden

Photo dump from the past couple of weeks!

Rose 04 first
Neiman Marcus anniversary city I forget the name of the actual color! yikes!
Black Gold Tag FBF
Lilac 2004 city
Caramel 2002 FBF
Dolma 2005 city
Black 2003 city


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Photo dump from the past couple of weeks!
> 
> Rose 04 first
> Neiman Marcus anniversary city I forget the name of the actual color! yikes!
> Black Gold Tag FBF
> Lilac 2004 city
> Caramel 2002 FBF
> Dolma 2005 city
> Black 2003 city
> 
> View attachment 5174059
> View attachment 5174060
> View attachment 5174061
> View attachment 5174062
> View attachment 5174063
> View attachment 5174064
> View attachment 5174065


Great collection, they must be so happy to be out and about again!


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> Great collection, they must be so happy to be out and about again!



They are! Some of these bags haven't left the house in over a year and a half!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> They are! Some of these bags haven't left the house in over a year and a half!


Poor babies...


----------



## ghoulish

fayden said:


> Photo dump from the past couple of weeks!
> 
> Rose 04 first
> Neiman Marcus anniversary city I forget the name of the actual color! yikes!
> Black Gold Tag FBF
> Lilac 2004 city
> Caramel 2002 FBF
> Dolma 2005 city
> Black 2003 city


All such beauties! Love those purse charms, too!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Photo dump from the past couple of weeks!
> 
> Rose 04 first
> Neiman Marcus anniversary city I forget the name of the actual color! yikes!
> Black Gold Tag FBF
> Lilac 2004 city
> Caramel 2002 FBF
> Dolma 2005 city
> Black 2003 city
> 
> View attachment 5174059
> View attachment 5174060
> View attachment 5174061
> View attachment 5174062
> View attachment 5174063
> View attachment 5174064
> View attachment 5174065


 (thud)


----------



## Monz1987

Miss Apple Green is 16 years old but looks like a baby! This is what she looks like in the evening lighting. She’s one of my faves in my whole collection!


----------



## Monz1987

*Jenn* said:


> miss AG first came with me to my post-op appt ☺
> 
> View attachment 5166337


I LOVE your miss apple green first!! She’s gorgeous


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Photo dump from the past couple of weeks!
> 
> Rose 04 first
> Neiman Marcus anniversary city I forget the name of the actual color! yikes!
> Black Gold Tag FBF
> Lilac 2004 city
> Caramel 2002 FBF
> Dolma 2005 city
> Black 2003 city
> 
> View attachment 5174059
> View attachment 5174060
> View attachment 5174061
> View attachment 5174062
> View attachment 5174063
> View attachment 5174064
> View attachment 5174065


I literally do not breathe from the top of this post to the end!!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Bags of Lockdown...mainly using the First in Raisin. The Jinxie strap works for both bags nicely.


----------



## Narnanz

Monz1987 said:


> Miss Apple Green is 16 years old but looks like a baby! This is what she looks like in the evening lighting. She’s one of my faves in my whole collection!
> View attachment 5174670


Wow...that just Glows!


----------



## ghoulish

Monz1987 said:


> Miss Apple Green is 16 years old but looks like a baby! This is what she looks like in the evening lighting. She’s one of my faves in my whole collection!
> View attachment 5174670


It really does look like it would glow in the dark, in the best way possible! That color is sooooo good.


----------



## fayden

balenciamags said:


> All such beauties! Love those purse charms, too!


Thanks! I am a sucker for a good charm.


----------



## LostInBal

Good day!
My mom’s modeling 02 3rd season black belted hobo @muchstuff 
(She’s 5.35 mor or less)


----------



## muchstuff

LostInBal said:


> Good day!
> My mom’s modeling 02 3rd season black belted hobo @muchstuff
> (She’s 5.35 mor or less)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178322
> View attachment 5178323


Thank your mom for me!    It looks like a nice size, is it easy to get in and out of?


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Thank your mom for me!    It looks like a nice size, is it easy to get in and out of?


Yes it is, at least for me!


----------



## muchstuff

LostInBal said:


> Yes it is, at least for me!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Traveling again..finally a flight from Long Beach worked out instead of LAX!  I looooooovvvvveeee this airport! Using my medium shopper, it’s great for traveling!  And I had to take its pic by the #flylgb sign, not sure what people thought about that but oh well!  Haha!


----------



## ksuromax

I had an emergency trip and travelled as well with my 'IKEA' bag, it was short and i only needed a laptop and bare essentials


----------



## qtpixtrm

Out on a coffee run with my new-to-me papyrus Day. She’s looking a little dry (though from what I’ve read this year and color tends to be dry), so she’s due for some conditioning when I get home.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

New to me 2017 Outremer size Small


----------



## ksuromax

Bal&ValGal said:


> New to me 2017 Outremer size Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186548
> View attachment 5186549


i've always loved this bag, such a great combo!


----------



## ksuromax

Neo Wristlet and Bal Drapey sandals for a very casual night out


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Neo Wristlet and Bal Drapey sandals for a very casual night out
> 
> View attachment 5191921


Have fun!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Have fun!


thank you!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Croc envelope clutch @ my cousins wedding yesterday (pictured with Bellini #~3) ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

kerryisntreal said:


> Croc envelope clutch @ my cousins wedding yesterday (pictured with Bellini #~3) ❤
> View attachment 5191983


----------



## fayden

Few more since my last posting!

Lilac 2004
Blurry Parme - forgot the year
Emerald 2003
Anthracite 2012?


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Few more since my last posting!
> 
> Lilac 2004
> Blurry Parme - forgot the year
> Emerald 2003
> Anthracite 2012?
> 
> View attachment 5192471
> View attachment 5192472
> View attachment 5192473
> View attachment 5192474



did they make brass HW in 2004 already? 
p.s. apparently yes, in AW brass was already in action


----------



## samfalstaff

fayden said:


> Few more since my last posting!
> 
> Lilac 2004
> Blurry Parme - forgot the year
> Emerald 2003
> Anthracite 2012?
> 
> View attachment 5192471
> View attachment 5192472
> View attachment 5192473
> View attachment 5192474


That emerald is stunning!


----------



## samfalstaff

Red Chevre Velo from S/S 2013


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Red Chevre Velo from S/S 2013
> View attachment 5193206


Stunning leather


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> Stunning leather


Thanks!


----------



## kerryisntreal

samfalstaff said:


> Red Chevre Velo from S/S 2013
> View attachment 5193206


Omg I was carrying around this same bag (but in a city) yesterday! If that doesn’t quite count as bag twins, then… bag siblings?!


----------



## samfalstaff

kerryisntreal said:


> Omg I was carrying around this same bag (but in a city) yesterday! If that doesn’t quite count as bag twins, then… bag siblings?!
> 
> View attachment 5194110


Haha. That's awesome! Love these bags especially with the matte gold HW!


----------



## ksuromax

i was wearing my black triangle and new Bordeaux drapey sandals last night for a dinner, but the light in the restaurant was so dim, that i could not take any photo


----------



## IntheOcean

samfalstaff said:


> Red Chevre Velo from S/S 2013
> View attachment 5193206





kerryisntreal said:


> Omg I was carrying around this same bag (but in a city) yesterday! If that doesn’t quite count as bag twins, then… bag siblings?!
> 
> View attachment 5194110


I'm not even a red bag girl, but your pictures make me want one so much!  Bal colors are amazing.


----------



## l.ch.

fayden said:


> Few more since my last posting!
> 
> Lilac 2004
> Blurry Parme - forgot the year
> Emerald 2003
> Anthracite 2012?
> 
> View attachment 5192471
> View attachment 5192472
> View attachment 5192473
> View attachment 5192474


In love with the second one!


----------



## Iamminda

This bag is perfect for my new charm


----------



## Dmurphy1

Black Velo


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This bag is perfect for my new charm
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195536



It really is!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> It really is!



Thanks Jen


----------



## AnnZ

fayden said:


> Few more since my last posting!
> 
> Lilac 2004
> Blurry Parme - forgot the year
> Emerald 2003
> Anthracite 2012?
> 
> View attachment 5192471
> View attachment 5192472
> View attachment 5192473
> View attachment 5192474


I've been stalking the emerald


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This bag is perfect for my new charm
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195536


so cute!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> so cute!!



Thanks K .  I hope you are doing well


----------



## shesnochill

Quick Fri-Mon weekend road trip from LA to SJ with my sister. 

Black Part Time GGHW ☺


----------



## Dmurphy1

My Velo patiently waiting for the great Irish band, The High Kings, to take the stage !!


----------



## l.ch.

Yesterday


----------



## l.ch.

And again today…


----------



## ksuromax

Who would tell she's 16 y/o?


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> Who would tell she's 16 y/o?
> View attachment 5202579


Wow, PERFECTION !!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow, PERFECTION !!


thanks, Sweetie


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Who would tell she's 16 y/o?
> View attachment 5202579



Beautiful .  It’s always great to see your lovely mod shots (haven’t seen enough lately — miss them  ).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful .  It’s always great to see your lovely mod shots (haven’t seen enough lately — miss them  ).


----------



## viewwing

My five year old mini city. Anyone knows what kind of hardware this is? I forget. It looks like giant hw but it’s black. It’s from 2016.


----------



## ksuromax

viewwing said:


> My five year old mini city. Anyone knows what kind of hardware this is? I forget. It looks like giant hw but it’s black. It’s from 2016.


probably it's gunmetal G12
2016 was the last year of official use of G12 in main collections, until last one when they brought it back on Cagole


----------



## ksuromax

we had a spontaneous brief getaway staycation, and these duo accompanied me for the last 2 days, FBF in Caramel and Weekender in Sienna. Didn't have time to snap them in daylight, but i swear, they look almost identical in natural light, and just now in the camera i see how different they are


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> we had a spontaneous brief getaway staycation, and these duo accompanied me for the last 2 days, FBF in Caramel and Weekender in Sienna. Didn't have time to snap them in daylight, but i swear, they look almost identical in natural light, and just now in the camera i see how different they are
> View attachment 5204865



Gorgeous duo K .  (If my memory is correct (?), Happy Anniversary to you ).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous duo K .  (If my memory is correct (?), Happy Anniversary to you ).


OMG, A! I'm speechless!! you're incredible!  thanks a lot!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> we had a spontaneous brief getaway staycation, and these duo accompanied me for the last 2 days, FBF in Caramel and Weekender in Sienna. Didn't have time to snap them in daylight, but i swear, they look almost identical in natural light, and just now in the camera i see how different they are
> View attachment 5204865


What an incredible pair.....this pic literally took my breath away for a moment!!!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> What an incredible pair.....this pic literally took my breath away for a moment!!!


thank you


----------



## fayden

Just got her back from spa! She's gorgeous and looks brand new. Here's to another 20 years!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Just got her back from spa! She's gorgeous and looks brand new. Here's to another 20 years!
> 
> View attachment 5206437
> View attachment 5206438
> View attachment 5206439
> View attachment 5206440


Gorgeous!!!   I am just totally in love with Caribou Firsts  And so tough I'm sure she'll go well over another 20 years!


----------



## LostInBal

fayden said:


> Just got her back from spa! She's gorgeous and looks brand new. Here's to another 20 years!
> 
> View attachment 5206437
> View attachment 5206438
> View attachment 5206439
> View attachment 5206440


Congratulations!! 
This beauty will last forever baby! She had the biggest of the lucks ending in your hands will be loved and taken care every time I’m sure!


----------



## Norm.Core

ksuromax said:


> we had a spontaneous brief getaway staycation, and these duo accompanied me for the last 2 days, FBF in Caramel and Weekender in Sienna. Didn't have time to snap them in daylight, but i swear, they look almost identical in natural light, and just now in the camera i see how different they are
> View attachment 5204865


Your FBF + Weekender combo is TDF!


----------



## ksuromax

le_junkie said:


> Your FBF + Weekender combo is TDF!


thank you


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5206584


yummy cherry!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5206584


Beautiful Bal!  What color is this?


----------



## LostInBal

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5206584


04 Marron?!? Congratulations!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> yummy cherry!!


But it’s ph, shouldn’t she be marron?


----------



## ksuromax

LostInBal said:


> But it’s ph, shouldn’t she be marron?


really?? looks like brass (overlit tho) on my screen


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> really?? looks like brass (overlit tho) on my screen


@ksuromax Just realized it’s Rh by the zipper so please excuse me 
If it was not for that detail I still see ph, how is it possible?


----------



## LostInBal

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5206584


Is she 08 BC??


----------



## ksuromax

LostInBal said:


> Is she 08 BC??


i believe it is


----------



## ksuromax

LostInBal said:


> @ksuromax Just realized it’s Rh by the zipper so please excuse me
> If it was not for that detail I still see ph, how is it possible?


no need to apologise, Darlin', we all know how the colours look differently on various screens, that's why i don't like to do ID, i see 3 different shades on my phone, laptop and desktop, and heck knows which is accurate, if any of them at all


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> no need to apologise, Darlin', we all know how the colours look differently on various screens, that's why i don't like to do ID, i see 3 different shades on my phone, laptop and desktop, and heck knows which is accurate, if any of them at all


This is mine but here clearly shows it’s Rh


----------



## muchstuff

Oldie black chevre Day...


----------



## LostInBal

Loo


muchstuff said:


> Oldie black chevre Day...
> 
> View attachment 5206920


My black courier has similar leather


----------



## muchstuff

LostInBal said:


> Loo
> 
> My black courier has similar leather


05?


----------



## Narnanz

Was using my Bleu Obscur city yesterday...bit today is dreary and rainy so needed a pick me up...so out came Rose Thulain Bowler.


----------



## ksuromax

LostInBal said:


> This is mine but here clearly shows it’s Rh
> View attachment 5206826


Yeah, just different lighting
Gorgeous leather nonetheless


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Oldie black chevre Day...
> 
> View attachment 5206920


A M A Z I N G


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> A M A Z I N G


I forget how pretty she is until I take her out again.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5206584


We haven't seen this one for a long time......if I remember it's a dyed grey metallic with ph.....it's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Quilted leather bucket bag.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jeanstohandbags said:


> We haven't seen this one for a long time......if I remember it's a dyed grey metallic with ph.....it's absolutely beautiful!


Thanks 
Yes , you remember correctly


----------



## LostInBal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks
> Yes , you remember correctly


Oh, now I understand! Thanks to @jeanstohandbags (what a great memory! Making you the wave )I started remembering!. What a great color, and with the ph… why didn’t the make 04 marron with ph as well? I know it was because it was 04 F/W but I had been the perfect combo for this brown tone..


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Oh, now I understand! Thanks to @jeanstohandbags (what a great memory! Making you the wave )I started remembering!. What a great color, and with the ph… why didn’t the make 04 marron with ph as well? I know it was because it was 04 F/W but I had been the perfect combo for this brown tone..


Thanks dear, I'm always relieved to know my memory still works 
I agree the 04 marron would have been beautiful with ph


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Thanks dear, I'm always relieved to know my memory still works
> I agree the 04 marron would have been beautiful with ph


But we’ll always have the 03 F/W Café ph


----------



## Monz1987

Hey lovely people!!! 
Ive been carrying my S/S 04 Seafoam PH (even into the fall, hehe). I find it looks so sharp against black clothing in particular. She’s one of my very first Bals I ever purchased!


----------



## IntheOcean

Monz1987 said:


> Hey lovely people!!!
> Ive been carrying my S/S 04 Seafoam PH (even into the fall, hehe). I find it looks so sharp against black clothing in particular. She’s one of my very first Bals I ever purchased!
> View attachment 5208587


Oh wow, such a STUNNING color!


----------



## Monz1987

IntheOcean said:


> Oh wow, such a STUNNING color!


Thank you so much!!!  The colour is TDF


----------



## willxmr

Monz1987 said:


> Hey lovely people!!!
> Ive been carrying my S/S 04 Seafoam PH (even into the fall, hehe). I find it looks so sharp against black clothing in particular. She’s one of my very first Bals I ever purchased!
> View attachment 5208587


This is GORGEOUS, making me wonder if I need to add a seafoam bag to my collection!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> But we’ll always have the 03 F/W Café ph


Yes, except I was silly & sold my one of these in a First


----------



## telrunya

Taking my ME city for my gynae appointment today! Surprisingly love the ME a lot (was an impulse purchase) - always thought I’ll only love the classic style!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Yes, except I was silly & sold my one of these in a First


Oh no! I saw one for sell a month ago and stupidly let it pass


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> Hey lovely people!!!
> Ive been carrying my S/S 04 Seafoam PH (even into the fall, hehe). I find it looks so sharp against black clothing in particular. She’s one of my very first Bals I ever purchased!
> View attachment 5208587


Oh, this is beautiful! I especially love the silver-toned hardware with the seafoam color.


----------



## samfalstaff

Ink City yesterday


----------



## maxxout

I’m not wearing because I’m not really going anywhere but I decided to put one out on the chair that always holds a purse and change it every day according to what color I want to see.
Yesterday it was 2004 ph black and today it’s 2003 ph dark caramel.


----------



## maxxout

I love the seasonal change. In the summer all of my darker colored bags are stuffed with tissue and put back into their Balenciaga dust bags and put in a shelved closet. It’s like getting new stuff every time I unwrap one.


----------



## muchstuff

maxxout said:


> I’m not wearing because I’m not really going anywhere but I decided to put one out on the chair that always holds a purse and change it every day according to what color I want to see.
> Yesterday it was 2004 ph black and today it’s 2003 ph dark caramel.


Ooooohhhhhhh....


----------



## Narnanz

maxxout said:


> I love the seasonal change. In the summer all of my darker colored bags are stuffed with tissue and put back into their Balenciaga dust bags and put in a shelved closet. It’s like getting new stuff every time I unwrap one.
> 
> View attachment 5213342


I love how you have organized them with the mirrors showing the bag colour...what a great idea.

You need to label this Handbag Porn or Organizational Porn for those OCD of us who find this soothing.


----------



## maxxout

Hi there… What do you mean to label it? You mean each time I post the new purse sitting on a chair to say the color and year?


----------



## Narnanz

maxxout said:


> Hi there… What do you mean to label it? You mean each time I post the new purse sitting on a chair to say the color and year?


No...LOL...heh...Was joking...its just seeing everyones gorgeous bags is like handbag porn


----------



## muchstuff

maxxout said:


> I love the seasonal change. In the summer all of my darker colored bags are stuffed with tissue and put back into their Balenciaga dust bags and put in a shelved closet. It’s like getting new stuff every time I unwrap one.
> 
> View attachment 5213342


Clever idea.


----------



## maxxout

I have an old thread that has a lot of pictures. A lot of them in the first three pages and then dispersed throughout. 
I collected the colors that I wanted and then luckily I stopped. And I haven’t bought a purse in a long long time. But I still have almost all of those bags.




__





						Oldies collection 2003-2004-2005
					

I've only collected bags from 02-05.  It took about 2 years to find these, the 04 Red being the hardest to find and the last one to add.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## muchstuff

maxxout said:


> I have an old thread that has a lot of pictures. A lot of them in the first three pages and then dispersed throughout.
> I collected the colors that I wanted and then luckily I stopped. And I haven’t bought a purse in a long long time. But I still have almost all of those bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldies collection 2003-2004-2005
> 
> 
> I've only collected bags from 02-05.  It took about 2 years to find these, the 04 Red being the hardest to find and the last one to add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Lovely collection!


----------



## Narnanz

maxxout said:


> I have an old thread that has a lot of pictures. A lot of them in the first three pages and then dispersed throughout.
> I collected the colors that I wanted and then luckily I stopped. And I haven’t bought a purse in a long long time. But I still have almost all of those bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldies collection 2003-2004-2005
> 
> 
> I've only collected bags from 02-05.  It took about 2 years to find these, the 04 Red being the hardest to find and the last one to add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


WOW!!...gorgeous collection.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

maxxout said:


> I love the seasonal change. In the summer all of my darker colored bags are stuffed with tissue and put back into their Balenciaga dust bags and put in a shelved closet. It’s like getting new stuff every time I unwrap one.
> 
> View attachment 5213342


Another glorious Bal sight! I think this is the prettiest "cataloging" of Bals I've ever seen


----------



## BagLadyT

maxxout said:


> I love the seasonal change. In the summer all of my darker colored bags are stuffed with tissue and put back into their Balenciaga dust bags and put in a shelved closet. It’s like getting new stuff every time I unwrap one.
> 
> View attachment 5213342


This is so satisfying to see!


----------



## maxxout

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Another glorious Bal sight! I think this is the prettiest "cataloging" of Bals I've ever seen



Thank you!   This house came with 2 of these narrow closets with shelving and this was the best use by far.


----------



## chowlover2

maxxout said:


> I love the seasonal change. In the summer all of my darker colored bags are stuffed with tissue and put back into their Balenciaga dust bags and put in a shelved closet. It’s like getting new stuff every time I unwrap one.
> 
> View attachment 5213342


I am going to steal your idea of using your bags mirror to show its color.


----------



## Pinkie*

maxxout said:


> I love the seasonal change. In the summer all of my darker colored bags are stuffed with tissue and put back into their Balenciaga dust bags and put in a shelved closet. It’s like getting new stuff every time I unwrap one.
> 
> View attachment 5213342


What a collection


----------



## Pinkie*

Narnanz said:


> Was using my Bleu Obscur city yesterday...bit today is dreary and rainy so needed a pick me up...so out came Rose Thulain Bowler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206942


So many pretty bags here


----------



## Pinkie*

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5206584


Love the color


----------



## Pinkie*

viewwing said:


> My five year old mini city. Anyone knows what kind of hardware this is? I forget. It looks like giant hw but it’s black. It’s from 2016.


Love


----------



## Pinkie*

ksuromax said:


> we had a spontaneous brief getaway staycation, and these duo accompanied me for the last 2 days, FBF in Caramel and Weekender in Sienna. Didn't have time to snap them in daylight, but i swear, they look almost identical in natural light, and just now in the camera i see how different they are
> View attachment 5204865


So pretty


----------



## ksuromax

Pinkie* said:


> So pretty


Thank you


----------



## Pinkie*

ksuromax said:


> Thank you


I like the weekender especially


----------



## ksuromax

Pinkie* said:


> I like the weekender especially


thanks, imo, the name is fitting the bag perfectly, not to large, not to small, fits exactly the right amount for a weekend getaway


----------



## Pinkie*

ksuromax said:


> thanks, imo, the name is fitting the bag perfectly, not to large, not to small, fits exactly the right amount for a weekend getaway


I like big bags, my first ever Balenciaga was work in 2008 when everybody were buying cities


----------



## ksuromax

Pinkie* said:


> I like big bags, my first ever Balenciaga was work in 2008 when everybody were buying cities


I know, i am also a big bag gal, but City works better for me, i like the option of the shoulder strap, and it helps me to lug less stuff, i tend to keep throwing in all and some more if space allows  with City i stick to what i really need without breaking my back  
But i do have 2 Works, too


----------



## LostInBal

First day wearing this absolutely beauty in nappa. One of the earliers


----------



## Pinkie*

ksuromax said:


> I know, i am also a big bag gal, but City works better for me, i like the option of the shoulder strap, and it helps me to lug less stuff, i tend to keep throwing in all and some more if space allows  with City i stick to what i really need without breaking my back
> But i do have 2 Works, too


I don’t use my bals as before but when I use them I have my whole house in


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> First day wearing this absolutely beauty in nappa. One of the earliers
> 
> View attachment 5214633


What an AMAZING find!!! So beautiful & such great condition too!


----------



## ksuromax

LostInBal said:


> First day wearing this absolutely beauty in nappa. One of the earliers
> 
> View attachment 5214633


just fabulous!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> thanks, imo, the name is fitting the bag perfectly, not to large, not to small, fits exactly the right amount for a weekend getaway


I pack too much for a weekender to work for me.   But that with a medium Bazar is a pretty good combination.


----------



## ksuromax

Today and for the whole last week 
2005


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Today and for the whole last week
> 2005
> View attachment 5215600


Beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful!


thank you :flower:


----------



## maxxout

ksuromax said:


> Today and for the whole last week
> 2005
> View attachment 5215600


What a beautiful classic. This one looks so beautifully broken in.  It’s beyond perfect. I love it.


----------



## maxxout

Today and yesterday 2004 mystery green


----------



## ksuromax

maxxout said:


> Today and yesterday 2004 mystery green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216209


Thank you and returning back the compliment! Such a beauty!


----------



## samfalstaff

True red First at dinner


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> True red First at dinner
> View attachment 5218197



She's a beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> True red First at dinner
> View attachment 5218197


beautiful twin


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> beautiful twin





JenJBS said:


> She's a beauty!


Thanks!


----------



## maxxout

Today and yesterday 2005 Bordeaux.  
This color is difficult to capture. It’s deeper with a little more blue, but this is as good as I could get.
When I got this from eBay many years ago, I don’t think it was ever used. So the color has stayed true. When I take it out each Fall from its dust bag, I’m always shocked by how rich and complex the color is.


----------



## muchstuff

maxxout said:


> Today and yesterday 2005 Bordeaux.
> This color is difficult to capture. It’s deeper with a little more blue, but this is as good as I could get.
> When I got this from eBay many years ago, I don’t think it was ever used. So the color has stayed true. When I take it out each Fall from its dust bag, I’m always shocked by how rich and complex the color is.
> View attachment 5218728


That is truly gorgeous, and such great condition!


----------



## maxxout

muchstuff said:


> That is truly gorgeous, and such great condition!



Thanks, muchstuff. I was such a fanatic collecting these. I checked eBay each morning, first thing. This forum provided so much information that I was able to understand what to look for in the oldies, so I could buy within minutes of seeing it. (if bin was an option). I don’t think the seller knew a lot. It was listed as burgundy colored city. 

I’m so impressed with your ability to authenticate all the years. There seem to many more good fakes. 
  You provide such a generous service.


----------



## muchstuff

maxxout said:


> Thanks, muchstuff. I was such a fanatic collecting these. I checked eBay each morning, first thing. This forum provided so much information that I was able to understand what to look for in the oldies, so I could buy within minutes of seeing it. (if bin was an option). I don’t think the seller knew a lot. It was listed as burgundy colored city.
> 
> I’m so impressed with your ability to authenticate all the years. There seem to many more good fakes.
> You provide such a generous service.


Thank you! I'm fairly useless with the last few years worth of bags though, just not interested enough in the styles to really learn the details needed.


----------



## maxxout

^^
Completely understand.  It’s another world.  You’re there for the classic moto’s.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

maxxout said:


> Today and yesterday 2005 Bordeaux.
> This color is difficult to capture. It’s deeper with a little more blue, but this is as good as I could get.
> When I got this from eBay many years ago, I don’t think it was ever used. So the color has stayed true. When I take it out each Fall from its dust bag, I’m always shocked by how rich and complex the color is.
> View attachment 5218728



A real treasure


----------



## LostInBal

maxxout said:


> Today and yesterday 2005 Bordeaux.
> This color is difficult to capture. It’s deeper with a little more blue, but this is as good as I could get.
> When I got this from eBay many years ago, I don’t think it was ever used. So the color has stayed true. When I take it out each Fall from its dust bag, I’m always shocked by how rich and complex the color is.
> View attachment 5218728


Wow.. looks brand new..


----------



## maxxout

^^
Thank you, LostInBal. It does look completely brand new except that it came with warmed handles. I think the red colored oldies warmed right away. My RT is this way and to some extent my 04.  Seems like a good policy is to seal the handles as soon as you get a new bag.  But then never touch the body of the bag. Well maybe the corners.
And thank you so much for your generous contribution as an authenticator.   I hope the people you help are sufficiently grateful. I don’t think they realize that this forum really  hangs on the authenticators. It’s the reason I came here in the first place and I think that’s true for many others. So authenticators are the ones who really built and sustain this forum.❤


----------



## ksuromax

maxxout said:


> Today and yesterday 2005 Bordeaux.
> This color is difficult to capture. It’s deeper with a little more blue, but this is as good as I could get.
> When I got this from eBay many years ago, I don’t think it was ever used. So the color has stayed true. When I take it out each Fall from its dust bag, I’m always shocked by how rich and complex the color is.
> View attachment 5218728


stunner!!


----------



## maxxout

ksuromax said:


> stunner!!



Thank you, ksuromax!  And also thank you for being our trusted and well loved authenticator, along with lostinbal and muchstuff.  The forum couldn’t exist without you all. ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

maxxout said:


> Thank you, ksuromax!  And also thank you for being our trusted and well loved authenticator, along with lostinbal and muchstuff.  The forum couldn’t exist without you all.


----------



## whateve

maxxout said:


> ^^
> Thank you, LostInBal. It does look completely brand new except that it came with warmed handles. I think the red colored oldies warmed right away. My RT is this way and to some extent my 04.  Seems like a good policy is to seal the handles as soon as you get a new bag.  But then never touch the body of the bag. Well maybe the corners.
> And thank you so much for your generous contribution as an authenticator.   I hope the people you help are sufficiently grateful. I don’t think they realize that this forum really  hangs on the authenticators. It’s the reason I came here in the first place and I think that’s true for many others. So authenticators are the ones who really built and sustain this forum.❤


What do you use to seal the handles?


----------



## maxxout

Whateve
I have only sealed corners with ‘loving my bags’.  I did that routinely on all bags.  I sealed the handles on only one Moto bag that I bought new with that same stuff. As I remember I think it turned them a little bit dark. It was a 2005 chocolate city so it didn’t matter. I’m sorry that I’m not very much help about products right now.
This was so long ago that I don’t even know if LMB is still available.


----------



## whateve

maxxout said:


> Whateve
> I have only sealed corners with ‘loving my bags’.  I did that routinely on all bags.  I sealed the handles on only one Moto bag that I bought new with that same stuff. As I remember I think it turned them a little bit dark. It was a 2005 chocolate city so it didn’t matter. I’m sorry that I’m not very much help about products right now.
> This was so long ago that I don’t even know if LMB is still available.


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo


----------



## maxxout

ksuromax said:


> Tattoo
> View attachment 5219788


Cool bag and I like the pink detail.


----------



## ksuromax

maxxout said:


> Cool bag and I like the pink detail.


thanks, it is, indeed! 100 years anniversary edition


----------



## maxxout

ksuromax said:


> thanks, it is, indeed! 100 years anniversary edition



Oh, that’s special.  Thanks for letting me know. It’s a keeper, for sure.


----------



## LostInBal

This morning was just checking how these cuties were holding on, so took a family photo all together. Too many zippers all reunited in one single pic  I’m so nostalgic about these treasures never being produced anymore.. They ALL will never be old fashioned etc to me 

Good rest of the week ladies


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> This morning was just checking how these cuties were holding, so took a family photo all together. Too many zippers all reunited in one single pic  I’m so nostalgic about these treasures never being produced anymore.. Will never be old fashioned etc to me
> 
> Good rest of the week ladies
> 
> View attachment 5221744


Oh my goodness, these are all so beautiful!!!!     I didn't realise you had all these treasures....AMAZING!!!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Oh my goodness, these are all so beautiful!!!!     I didn't realise you had all these treasures....AMAZING!!!


Thank you my dear 
I will be publishing more photos now that I’m checking my Bals to see which one needs to be moisturized etc..


----------



## IntheOcean

LostInBal said:


> This morning was just checking how these cuties were holding on, so took a family photo all together. Too many zippers all reunited in one single pic  I’m so nostalgic about these treasures never being produced anymore.. They ALL will never be old fashioned etc to me
> 
> Good rest of the week ladies
> 
> View attachment 5221744


Stunning family!


----------



## LostInBal

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning family!


Thank you!  It took me a while to reunite them. It was not easy with the multi zipper ones


----------



## Narnanz

LostInBal said:


> This morning was just checking how these cuties were holding on, so took a family photo all together. Too many zippers all reunited in one single pic  I’m so nostalgic about these treasures never being produced anymore.. They ALL will never be old fashioned etc to me
> 
> Good rest of the week ladies
> 
> View attachment 5221744


WOW!....Im still learning Bal...but what are those called?...they are just FAb-U-LOUS!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Narnanz said:


> WOW!....Im still learning Bal...but what are those called?...they are just FAb-U-LOUS!!!


Thank you darling!  
They’re 2002 suede multi zipper silver hardware First!


----------



## maxxout

LostInBal said:


> This morning was just checking how these cuties were holding on, so took a family photo all together. Too many zippers all reunited in one single pic  I’m so nostalgic about these treasures never being produced anymore.. They ALL will never be old fashioned etc to me
> 
> Good rest of the week ladies
> 
> View attachment 5221744


Oh, wow.  I’m glad I’m on a big screen for this!  I’ve never seen a group of these. These are before the motos…2001?    The colors are wonderful…rich and varied to cover all clothing possibilities.   Cool as it gets.

just saw the above ….2002


----------



## LostInBal

maxxout said:


> Oh, wow.  I’m glad I’m on a big screen for this!  I’ve never seen a group of these. These are before the motos…2001?    The colors are wonderful…rich and varied to cover all clothing possibilities.   Cool as it gets.


Hello! Thank you dear
They were released in 2002. Suede quality on these is superb nothing to do with posterior ones!. I find them really cute, timeless and very bohemian


----------



## maxxout

LostInBal said:


> Hello! Thank you dear
> They were released in 2002. Suede quality on these is superb nothing to do with posterior ones!. I find them really cute, timeless and very bohemian


Yes,  bohemian is an apt description for this bag. Very carefree and a bit edgy. 
Posterior? Now, are you referring to that infamous “show is your butts” thread ?


----------



## maxxout

For the last few days I’ve had this 2005 indigo city out. I couldn’t get it to photograph so I changed the exposure. It’s Not quite this dark and has a little more red in it.


----------



## samfalstaff

PT today. The only one to survive my PT purge. Couldn't resist the lovely automne color!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> PT today. The only one to survive my PT purge. Couldn't resist the lovely automne color!
> View attachment 5224004


Gorgeous!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## LostInBal

maxxout said:


> Yes,  bohemian is an apt description for this bag. Very carefree and a bit edgy.
> Posterior? Now, are you referring to that infamous “show is your butts” thread ?


Post 2002 Bal suede bags I mean..


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> PT today. The only one to survive my PT purge. Couldn't resist the lovely automne color!
> View attachment 5224004


fabulously autumnal


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 5225827


Aaw, the Bal cuteness but still so tough  If I ever just happen to find one, I'd love to have one. Either mini or what is the other size, micro? I still don't know which is the larger of these two sizes having only seen them in photos.


----------



## whateve




----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

whateve said:


> View attachment 5226048


Oooh, what gorgeous Bal blue is this?!


----------



## JenJBS

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Aaw, the Bal cuteness but still so tough  If I ever just happen to find one, I'd love to have one. Either mini or what is the other size, micro? I still don't know which is the larger of these two sizes having only seen them in photos.



Thank you!     I think Micro/Nano is smaller than Mini.


----------



## whateve

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oooh, what gorgeous Bal blue is this?!


Thank you! It's S/S 2013 bleu mineral I believe.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

whateve said:


> Thank you! It's S/S 2013 bleu mineral I believe.


Bleu mineral is spectacular.


----------



## Monz1987

2005 Magenta Day. I LOVE the chèvre on this one


----------



## maxxout

^^^ wow!


----------



## whateve

Monz1987 said:


> 2005 Magenta Day. I LOVE the chèvre on this one
> View attachment 5227352


That is gorgeous! I love this color!


----------



## RachelVerinder

My little new-to-me 2010 bleu roi First came with me at the office today


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle


----------



## ksuromax

grafitti small backpack at #DubaiExpo2020 
David was delicately placed in a 'well' to show only decent part of him


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> grafitti small backpack at #DubaiExpo2020
> David was delicately placed in a 'well' to show only decent part of him
> View attachment 5231032
> View attachment 5231033
> View attachment 5231034
> View attachment 5231036


That's so subtle  Lovely photos!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's so subtle  Lovely photos!


thank you, Sweetie 
last shot is meaningful  
creation of one Georgian artist on the background of another Georgian artist  
#GeorgianPavilion#DubaiExpo2020


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> thank you, Sweetie
> last shot is meaningful
> creation of one Georgian artist on the background of another Georgian artist
> #GeorgianPavilion#DubaiExpo2020


For you  I just stumbled on this amazing trio by chance when I was looking at something completely different on YT some months ago. And thought of them now when you mentioned Georgia.


----------



## maxxout

2004 Rose all last week. Since I took off the tassels, I like a dangle at the outside pocket but haven’t found one for Rose yet.  So I use the inside zipper short tassel.  Just want to make sure you didn’t think I cut one of the tassels. That is a sacrilege.


----------



## maxxout

Got out my old trusty 2005 work. Gray. I just love this bag. I bought it pretty beat up and refurbish the corners and handles and stuff. I used a bracelet for the dangle. The stone on the silver bracelet I think is perfect against the grey leather.


----------



## hermesgeek

Snaking out this hidden gem in my closet I haven’t used in a while! Good to see it’s held up well


----------



## maxxout

Yes, it’s held up very well.  I’ve never seen one of these. Impressive. I don’t think I’ve ever seen a grid superimposed over a texture like this.
Striking!   (adding to your pun  )


----------



## hermesgeek

maxxout said:


> Yes, it’s held up very well.  I’ve never seen one of these. Impressive. I don’t think I’ve ever seen a grid superimposed over a texture like this.
> Striking!   (adding to your pun  )



thank you so much! When I was buying this, it was the grid that caught my eye then the skin was the cherry on top! By the way, loving your kelly on your display photo!


----------



## l.ch.

This


----------



## l.ch.

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5231811
> View attachment 5231812
> 
> Snaking out this hidden gem in my closet I haven’t used in a while! Good to see it’s held up well


Such a beautiful bag! Never seen this before.


----------



## l.ch.

maxxout said:


> Got out my old trusty 2005 work. Gray. I just love this bag. I bought it pretty beat up and refurbish the corners and handles and stuff. I used a bracelet for the dangle. The stone on the silver bracelet I think is perfect against the grey leather.
> View attachment 5231766


I think my heart skipped a beat, when I saw your picture


----------



## hermesgeek

l.ch. said:


> Such a beautiful bag! Never seen this before.



thank you! I had it identified here lol it’s from F/W 2016 mini papier A6


----------



## Monz1987

My little friend Sophie helping to show off the current Balenciaga I’m carrying  - 2005 First in Navy


----------



## Monz1987

whateve said:


> That is gorgeous! I love this color!


Thank you so much!! Very vibrant for being over 15 years old. 


maxxout said:


> ^^^ wow!


Thank you so much! Your collection blows my mind!!!


----------



## sabellina

This red beauty, love the color in the sunlight


----------



## Monz1987

ksuromax said:


> grafitti small backpack at #DubaiExpo2020
> David was delicately placed in a 'well' to show only decent part of him
> View attachment 5231032
> View attachment 5231033
> View attachment 5231034
> View attachment 5231036


Wowww I’m in love with your graffiti backpack!!


----------



## Monz1987

maxxout said:


> 2004 Rose all last week. Since I took off the tassels, I like a dangle at the outside pocket but haven’t found one for Rose yet.  So I use the inside zipper short tassel.  Just want to make sure you didn’t think I cut one of the tassels. That is a sacrilege.
> View attachment 5231764


Holy moly!!! I don’t think I’ve ever seen this colour IRL - its so pretty and such a gentle yet saturated shade. Beautiful!


----------



## chanel100

My Chanel undergoing restoration as we speak from red to Black.
Will be on sale shortly in my fb group:
Vintagechanelmanchester 

Come and join us.

All authentic obviously x


----------



## fayden

Indigo 05 - for a cold and rainy day.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Indigo 05 - for a cold and rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 5243129


Great colour!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Indigo 05 - for a cold and rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 5243129


----------



## maxxout

fayden said:


> Indigo 05 - for a cold and rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 5243129


That’s a cool hanging thingie. What is it and where did you get it?


----------



## fayden

maxxout said:


> That’s a cool hanging thingie. What is it and where did you get it?



Thanks! These are pretty old... Over 10 years I'd say. You can sometimes find them on eBay or Poshmark.









						Vintage/ Mint Handmade Rogue Pod Bag Charm
					

Shop dellamoore's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Vintage/Mint Handmade “Rogue Escape” Pod / Boobie Bag / Purse  Charm or Coin Purse - Snake Motif   These are great to hold coins, important small items or possibly a pillbox. Handmade...




					poshmark.com
				












						Leather Bag Charm Alice in Wonderland Coin Purse ROGUE Pod - Etsy
					

This Pouches & Coin Purses item by MaisonRogue has 14 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Apr 15, 2018




					www.etsy.com
				




The snake one was pretty popular back in the day. There's a cool Alice in Wonderland and a few others.


----------



## Norm.Core

fayden said:


> Thanks! These are pretty old... Over 10 years I'd say. You can sometimes find them on eBay or Poshmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage/ Mint Handmade Rogue Pod Bag Charm
> 
> 
> Shop dellamoore's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Vintage/Mint Handmade “Rogue Escape” Pod / Boobie Bag / Purse  Charm or Coin Purse - Snake Motif   These are great to hold coins, important small items or possibly a pillbox. Handmade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather Bag Charm Alice in Wonderland Coin Purse ROGUE Pod - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Pouches & Coin Purses item by MaisonRogue has 14 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Apr 15, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snake one was pretty popular back in the day. There's a cool Alice in Wonderland and a few others.


Whoa! I remember these fondly. Blast from the Past!


----------



## LostInBal

fayden said:


> Thanks! These are pretty old... Over 10 years I'd say. You can sometimes find them on eBay or Poshmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage/ Mint Handmade Rogue Pod Bag Charm
> 
> 
> Shop dellamoore's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Vintage/Mint Handmade “Rogue Escape” Pod / Boobie Bag / Purse  Charm or Coin Purse - Snake Motif   These are great to hold coins, important small items or possibly a pillbox. Handmade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather Bag Charm Alice in Wonderland Coin Purse ROGUE Pod - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Pouches & Coin Purses item by MaisonRogue has 14 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Apr 15, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snake one was pretty popular back in the day. There's a cool Alice in Wonderland and a few others.


Wow, I had that exact Alice in wonderland rogue and sold it to someone in the usa!


----------



## Monz1987

Rose Berlingot City!


----------



## fayden

One of the "newer" Balenciaga cities with amazing leather.


----------



## LostInBal

Not wearing but found this old pic and wanted to share these little treasure  
*03 S/S Caramel First PH*


----------



## samfalstaff

fayden said:


> View attachment 5247498
> 
> 
> One of the "newer" Balenciaga cities with amazing leather.


Beautiful! The "A" tag calfskin (guessing that's what this is) is definitely on my list!


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my la cagole…really enjoying this one


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> View attachment 5247498
> 
> 
> One of the "newer" Balenciaga cities with amazing leather.





LostInBal said:


> Not wearing but found this old pic and wanted to share these little treasure
> *03 S/S Caramel First PH*
> 
> View attachment 5247518


----------



## LostInBal

Wearing this babe today


----------



## fayden

Cognac Flat Brass First.


----------



## whateve

fayden said:


> View attachment 5250428
> 
> 
> Cognac Flat Brass First.


Thumper looks cute on there!


----------



## mariliz11

Grey on grey 


By the way, I haven’t worn this for some months and now that I took it out of the dustbag it feels kinda sticky. Any suggestions?


----------



## LostInBal

With me since 08  
*05 FW Black City RH*


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> With me since 08
> *05 FW Black City RH*
> 
> View attachment 5254933
> View attachment 5254934


That leather is just


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> That leather is just


Thank you dear   She was one of my first Bal bag. This is how it all started, when I saw Nicole’s Richie one it was love at first sight and started the research!


----------



## LostInBal

Just sharing. My first ever pre First in black


----------



## Narnanz

LostInBal said:


> Just sharing. My first ever pre First in black
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258221


Wow...how do you find tbe most amazing bags...I'm not really a black bag person even though I have many now...but that leather looks luscious !


----------



## LostInBal

Narnanz said:


> Wow...how do you find tbe most amazing bags...I'm not really a black bag person even though I have many now...but that leather looks luscious !


Hello!  I bought it on eBay about two years ago (from US). It was a listing for two of them, in black and another in choco. I remember their were listed for a long time, nobody were interested and that they were not cheap at all. I think I was first one in posting this style here. These bags used to be very controversial as many gals opined they were fake/copies, but not, they have their own story. Decided myself to call them /use the term “pre First” on these.
This is her companion, a little bit different in shape.


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Just sharing. My first ever pre First in black
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258221


A rare beauty. You have THE best oldies collection! ❤️


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Just sharing. My first ever pre First in black
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258221


This style is gorgeous in black!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> This style is gorgeous in black!


I bet this style was also produced in red/plum/burgundy  It’d be the bomb!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> I bet this style was also produced in red/plum/burgundy  It’d be the bomb!!


Oh yes, I'm sure it comes in plum


----------



## lexterdegracia

does army multicarry backpack count?


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Oh yes, I'm sure it comes in plum


Oh no.. don’t tell me that! 
Who of us will find it the first?


----------



## LostInBal

lexterdegracia said:


> does army multicarry backpack count?


Of course!


----------



## l.ch.

In the train


----------



## LostInBal

My   will be always with Moto babies
*03 S/S DC PH City


*


----------



## samfalstaff

LostInBal said:


> My   will be always with Moto babies
> *03 S/S DC PH City
> 
> View attachment 5260924
> *


Oh, my! This is stunning.


----------



## ghoulish

No better time to carry this metallic beauty than during the holiday season!


----------



## IntheOcean

balenciamags said:


> No better time to carry this metallic beauty than during the holiday season!
> 
> View attachment 5262421


Oh wow, so so pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

balenciamags said:


> No better time to carry this metallic beauty than during the holiday season!
> 
> View attachment 5262421



Fabulous!


----------



## Norm.Core

My constant companion. My 01 FBF. ❤️


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> My constant companion. My 01 FBF. ❤
> 
> View attachment 5262566


A killer!!


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> A killer!!


Aww thanks @LostInBal 

Not too shabby for an old girl hey. The distressing for this one is off the charts. Reminds me of Keith Richards.


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> Aww thanks @LostInBal
> 
> Not too shabby for an old girl hey. The distressing for this one is off the charts. Reminds me of Keith Richards.


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


>


I’m waiting for the next Bal in my life with this kind of distressing... Maybe that can be my Tommy Lee Jones.


----------



## maxxout

LostInBal said:


> With me since 08
> *05 FW Black City RH*
> 
> View attachment 5254933
> View attachment 5254934


That’s insane. Maybe the most melty one ever. Geeze.


----------



## maxxout

LostInBal said:


> Just sharing. My first ever pre First in black
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258221


I’ve never seen any thing like this one. What year is this? This is very very nice. I like the simplicity. 2001?
The more I look at it, the more I like it. Where did you get this?


----------



## LostInBal

maxxout said:


> I’ve never seen any thing like this one. What year is this? This is very very nice. I like the simplicity. 2001?
> The more I look at it, the more I like it. Where did you get this?



 Hello!. Well, these bags have a long history behind.. I call them myself  “pre First” because of course, they’re pre Guesquiere’s Moto Bals and I guess they were all produced in Ubrique (Cadiz) Spain back in the 1990s. As I said many times, these has been very controversial bags as many collectors felt uncomfortable about  their authenticity. I bought my first couple ones from eBay.com about two years ago and since then, collecting as I find them so interesting. As far as I know, there exists two ranges of these and also in different three types of leather included caribou and varios colors included plum. See photos please..


----------



## *Jenn*

my ag twiggy


----------



## maxxout

LostInBal said:


> Hello!. Well, these bags have a long history behind.. I call them myself  “pre First” because of course, they’re pre Guesquiere’s Moto Bals and I guess they were all produced in Ubrique (Cadiz) Spain back in the 1990s. As I said many times, these has been very controversial bags as many collectors felt uncomfortable about  their authenticity. I bought my first couple ones from eBay.com about two years ago and since then, collecting as I find them so interesting. As far as I know, there exists two ranges of these and also in different three types of leather included caribou and varios colors included plum. See photos please..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263203
> View attachment 5263204
> View attachment 5263205
> View attachment 5263206


Thanks for explaining all that. I realize now that you talked about this a little earlier on. But I like seeing all of them together. Nice diversity. You are a true balenciaga sleuth.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Hello!. Well, these bags have a long history behind.. I call them myself  “pre First” because of course, they’re pre Guesquiere’s Moto Bals and I guess they were all produced in Ubrique (Cadiz) Spain back in the 1990s. As I said many times, these has been very controversial bags as many collectors felt uncomfortable about  their authenticity. I bought my first couple ones from eBay.com about two years ago and since then, collecting as I find them so interesting. As far as I know, there exists two ranges of these and also in different three types of leather included caribou and varios colors included plum. See photos please..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263203
> View attachment 5263204
> View attachment 5263205
> View attachment 5263206


OMG.....All of these take my breath away!!!   
I know there is one missing....the black one which is the same as the second pic in light brown....or are there more?
I hope you will post these pics in this thread so that I can easily pop in there and admire them all together 




__





						~~Pre 01 First Enthusiastics Club~~
					

Starting with this old lady pre First in black leather!:heart:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG.....All of these take my breath away!!!
> I know there is one missing....the black one which is the same as the second pic in light brown....or are there more?
> I hope you will post these pics in this thread so that I can easily pop in there and admire them all together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~Pre 01 First Enthusiastics Club~~
> 
> 
> Starting with this old lady pre First in black leather!:heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you dear 
Here there are the missing ones:


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Thank you dear
> Here there are the missing ones:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263915
> View attachment 5263916
> View attachment 5263917
> View attachment 5263918


Wonderful!!!! Just to have them all in the one place (to keep coming back to look)

PS:  8 of them!!!!.....You are just amazing finding these treasures!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wonderful!!!! Just to have them all in the one place (to keep coming back to look)


And added to the club as well


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> And added to the club as well


Even better!


----------



## vesna

My Bal briefcase pivoine and a Vivienne Westwood cross-body for essentials at work at last


----------



## Pinkie*

vesna said:


> My Bal briefcase pivoine and a Vivienne Westwood cross-body for essentials at work at last
> 
> View attachment 5264328


Love


----------



## qtpixtrm

Me and my Mini Papier A4 (and my photobombing partner) exploring the newly opened Ikea in Manila.


----------



## LostInBal

qtpixtrm said:


> Me and my Mini Papier A4 (and my photobombing partner) exploring the newly opened Ikea in Manila.
> 
> View attachment 5264772


Perfecto!! Guapa!!


----------



## LostInBal

Some pics just took this morning

*Edited. Posted it on the wrong thread. Asked to move.*

05 S/S Black First RH





03 F/W Rouge First PH




05 jean & leather First PH




03 F/W Lilac City PH




04 Dark Turquoise First PH





04 S/S Gray Twiggy PH


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Some pics just took this morning
> 
> *Edited. Posted it on the wrong thread. Asked to move.*
> 
> 05 S/S Black First RH
> 
> View attachment 5266972
> View attachment 5266973
> 
> 
> 03 F/W Rouge First PH
> 
> View attachment 5266974
> 
> 
> 05 jean & leather First PH
> 
> View attachment 5266975
> 
> 
> 03 F/W Lilac City PH
> 
> View attachment 5266977
> 
> 
> 04 Dark Turquoise First PH
> 
> View attachment 5266978
> 
> 
> 
> 04 S/S Gray Twiggy PH
> 
> View attachment 5266979
> View attachment 5266980


Ooooohhhh, love em all. The denim one especially, yum


----------



## kashr

LostInBal said:


> Some pics just took this morning
> 
> *Edited. Posted it on the wrong thread. Asked to move.*
> 
> 05 S/S Black First RH
> 
> View attachment 5266972
> View attachment 5266973
> 
> 
> 03 F/W Rouge First PH
> 
> View attachment 5266974
> 
> 
> 05 jean & leather First PH
> 
> View attachment 5266975
> 
> 
> 03 F/W Lilac City PH
> 
> View attachment 5266977
> 
> 
> 04 Dark Turquoise First PH
> 
> View attachment 5266978
> 
> 
> 
> 04 S/S Gray Twiggy PH
> 
> View attachment 5266979
> View attachment 5266980


Love the lilac color!! So pretty!


----------



## LostInBal

So I have this couple and can distinguish which one is every one! Could you help me??


----------



## maxxout

The front one is 2005 and the back one is 08?

or both 2005?  I can never get my Bordeaux to turn out in images the way it actually looks. So it’s hard to know.


----------



## LostInBal

O


maxxout said:


> The front one is 2005 and the back one is 08?


One os not correct


----------



## maxxout

2005 in front and 2006 in back.
I’ve never seen Grenat and Bordeaux next to each other.


----------



## LostInBal

04 Marron front and 08 Black Cherry on back


----------



## maxxout

The front one looks exactly like my 05 Bordeaux. I’ve had the 04 Marron and it was more brown. Both of these bags are gorgeous.


----------



## LostInBal

maxxout said:


> The front one looks exactly like my 05 Bordeaux. I’ve had the 04 Marron and it was more brown.


Yes, all the 04 Marron I,ve seen are brown but mine has reddish undertones, don’t know why. Photos have been taken with natural light this morning.


----------



## RachelVerinder

LostInBal said:


> Some pics just took this morning
> 
> *Edited. Posted it on the wrong thread. Asked to move.*
> 
> 05 S/S Black First RH
> 
> View attachment 5266972
> View attachment 5266973
> 
> 
> 03 F/W Rouge First PH
> 
> View attachment 5266974
> 
> 
> 05 jean & leather First PH
> 
> View attachment 5266975
> 
> 
> 03 F/W Lilac City PH
> 
> View attachment 5266977
> 
> 
> 04 Dark Turquoise First PH
> 
> View attachment 5266978
> 
> 
> 
> 04 S/S Gray Twiggy PH
> 
> View attachment 5266979
> View attachment 5266980


My favourite is the rouge first    even all of them are real beauties...


----------



## maxxout

LostInBal said:


> Some pics just took this morning
> 
> *Edited. Posted it on the wrong thread. Asked to move.*
> 
> 05 S/S Black First RH
> 
> View attachment 5266972
> View attachment 5266973
> 
> 
> 03 F/W Rouge First PH
> 
> View attachment 5266974
> 
> 
> 05 jean & leather First PH
> 
> View attachment 5266975
> 
> 
> 03 F/W Lilac City PH
> 
> View attachment 5266977
> 
> 
> 04 Dark Turquoise First PH
> 
> View attachment 5266978
> 
> 
> 
> 04 S/S Gray Twiggy PH
> 
> View attachment 5266979
> View attachment 5266980


Oh wow.  Some really rare ones!  Do you have a collection thread?  If so , can you link?   If not, can you please do a collection thread? We need this.


----------



## LostInBal

maxxout said:


> Oh wow.  Some really rare ones!  Do you have a collection thread?  If so , can you link?   If not, can you please do a collection thread? We need this.


Will try to make it on Christmas holidays


----------



## Iamminda

Red and green holiday mood


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## shesnochill

Forgive me if I’ve posted this photo. Cleaning out my camera roll.


----------



## ksuromax

Graf slim backpack, it's been my trusty buddy for laptop lugging lately, very comfortable and i like that apart from laptop it can accommodate a lot of other small items (a mouse, a wallet, a mobile, a pack of tissues, etc)


----------



## Pinkie*

LostInBal said:


> So I have this couple and can distinguish which one is every one! Could you help me??
> 
> View attachment 5267054


Wow


----------



## Monz1987

S/S 2013 City in Mauve…. Reminds me so much of the “colour of the year” for 2022!!


----------



## whateve

Monz1987 said:


> S/S 2013 City in Mauve…. Reminds me so much of the “colour of the year” for 2022!!
> 
> View attachment 5279876
> View attachment 5279877


What a beautiful color! I thought of bleu lavande when I saw the color of the year.


----------



## Monz1987

whateve said:


> What a beautiful color! I thought of bleu lavande when I saw the color of the year.


Thank you so much  and yes, absolutely!! Bleu lavande is even closer to the colour of the year than mauve. Merry Christmas Eve!!!


----------



## ghoulish

Switched into my Graffiti today, this one really makes me smile.


----------



## l.ch.

vesna said:


> My Bal briefcase pivoine and a Vivienne Westwood cross-body for essentials at work at last
> 
> View attachment 5264328


Really interesting books also!


----------



## Norm.Core

Something festive for the holiday season. ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

2004 True Red and very festive


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> 2004 True Red and very festive
> View attachment 5281472


Love this bag, and her decorations!!!  There is something very Christmassy about red & silver


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Holidays K . I love this gorgeous red — and this most perfect snowflake charm that you created .




ksuromax said:


> 2004 True Red and very festive
> View attachment 5281472


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love this bag, and her decorations!!!  There is something very Christmassy about red & silver





Iamminda said:


> Happy Holidays K . I love this gorgeous red — and this most perfect snowflake charm that you created .


Thank you, my Friends, Happy holidays!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, my Friends, Happy holidays!


And to you my dear


----------



## LostInBal

08 Amethyst GGH Work today!


----------



## IntheOcean

LostInBal said:


> 08 Amethyst GGH Work today!
> 
> View attachment 5284811


Such a lovely pop of color!


----------



## LostInBal

Better color representation


----------



## whateve

LostInBal said:


> 08 Amethyst GGH Work today!
> 
> View attachment 5284811


Lovely color!


----------



## Monz1987

Norm.Core said:


> Something festive for the holiday season. ❤
> 
> View attachment 5281176


Oh yessss!!! I am in love with your Weekender!!!!


----------



## Monz1987

LostInBal said:


> Better color representation
> 
> View attachment 5284877


This is beyond stunning!!! I love the hardware and colour combo. Also, the work has got to be one of my top fave Balenciaga styles!! Happy new year and thank you for all that you do on these forums


----------



## l.ch.

LostInBal said:


> 08 Amethyst GGH Work today!
> 
> View attachment 5284811


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## l.ch.

Today at work with this one


----------



## fayden

I've been carrying my pewter first to ring in the New Year!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> I've been carrying my pewter first to ring in the New Year!
> 
> View attachment 5287834
> View attachment 5287839


Love your Stitch charm!


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> Love your Stitch charm!



Thanks! He's just as sparkly as the pewter.


----------



## ksuromax

still this


----------



## thebattagirl

@ksuromax That color is gorgeous and the bag looks to be pristine!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> still this
> View attachment 5288357


We will never see this leather and colors anymore   So happy to see yours is keeping mint and beautifuly decorated!!


----------



## Monz1987

Bubblegum Day bag for this cold winters weather!


----------



## ksuromax

thebattagirl said:


> @ksuromax That color is gorgeous and the bag looks to be pristine!





LostInBal said:


> We will never see this leather and colors anymore   So happy to see yours is keeping mint and beautifuly decorated!!


Thank you


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> still this
> View attachment 5288357





Monz1987 said:


> What a showstopper! That red is extraordinary!
> 
> 
> Bubblegum Day bag for this cold winters weather!
> View attachment 5288575



Such a pretty pink!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> still this
> View attachment 5288357



So beautiful — Happy New Year K


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful — Happy New Year K


Happy New Year, my Dear A!


----------



## thebattagirl

This beauty for the past week


----------



## whoneedspockets

thebattagirl said:


> This beauty for the past week
> View attachment 5292052


love the dog!!


----------



## fayden

Took Miss Pumpkin out for a drive.


----------



## dolali

fayden said:


> Took Miss Pumpkin out for a drive.
> 
> View attachment 5295167



WOW! The leather is gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Took Miss Pumpkin out for a drive.
> 
> View attachment 5295167


She looks great


----------



## *Jenn*

little miss apple green first


----------



## JenJBS

My quilted bucket bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Mini BO and sunnies


----------



## qtpixtrm

Earlier, while out on a quick grocery run


----------



## LostInBal

My old but goodie 05 Black Courier work companion ready for a new journey. She’s still in top shape


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> My old but goodie 05 Black Courier work companion ready for a new journey. She’s still in top shape
> 
> View attachment 5313716


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Gorgeous!!!


 Doesn’t she still look beautiful?
I take care of her a lot. No scuffed or anything. Clean, moisturize and protect regularly. It’s just like my 05 A tag leather


----------



## beauxgoris

Suede hobo with pewter hardware.


----------



## muchstuff

beauxgoris said:


> Suede hobo with pewter hardware.


I’d love a mod shot…


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Doesn’t she still look beautiful?
> I take care of her a lot. No scuffed or anything. Clean, moisturize and protect regularly. It’s just like my 05 A tag leather


She is so beautiful, perfect in fact!


----------



## purselover__

My Le Cagole xs


----------



## JenJBS

mmeira said:


> My Le Cagole xs



Gorgeous!     Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## Monz1987

2003 RED First. The eldest bag in my entire Balenciaga collection! I love her soooo much


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> 2003 RED First. The eldest bag in my entire Balenciaga collection! I love her soooo much
> 
> View attachment 5321940


She looks to be in great shape!


----------



## ksuromax

my all time favourite iridescent hw City keeping me company for this week


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> my all time favourite iridescent hw City keeping me company for this week
> View attachment 5322085
> View attachment 5322086



Love this bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> 2003 RED First. The eldest bag in my entire Balenciaga collection! I love her soooo much
> 
> View attachment 5321940


she's lovely and well-cared for!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Monz1987 said:


> 2003 RED First. The eldest bag in my entire Balenciaga collection! I love her soooo much
> 
> View attachment 5321940


Wow, so beautiful!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> my all time favourite iridescent hw City keeping me company for this week
> View attachment 5322085
> View attachment 5322086


So beautiful & unique!


----------



## Coralquartz

Out with my town. This is my fave size


----------



## shayna07

My 2007 Black city - the leather on this bag is butter!


----------



## Kimbashop

2005 Balenciaga Day bag in Rouge Theatre . The red IRL is much deeper and cooler than what it looks like here.


----------



## trizia.santi

❤️


----------



## whateve

trizia.santi said:


> View attachment 5333689
> 
> ❤


OMG, that miniature Bal is adorable!


----------



## Dmurphy1

So happy to have this 2009 Twiggy !! Just arrived today and in amazing condition.


----------



## LostInBal

Dmurphy1 said:


> So happy to have this 2009 Twiggy !! Just arrived today and in amazing condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334809


Congratulations!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

LostInBal said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you !! I regretted selling my black twiggy years ago !


----------



## LostInBal

Dmurphy1 said:


> Thank you !! I regretted selling my black twiggy years ago !


I hear you! I regretted myself for having sold some of my Bals as well


----------



## whateve

Carrying my mini pompon today.


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic edge Mini-City.


----------



## samfalstaff

09 Weekender for a weekend trip


----------



## ksuromax

Eggplant


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Eggplant
> View attachment 5335055


What a gorgeous color and your shoes go great!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> What a gorgeous color and your shoes go great!


thanks  
(BV espadrilles are ones i literally live in)


----------



## TCmummy

New to me Raisin Coty


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> Eggplant
> View attachment 5335055


I never get tired of seeing this color!


----------



## Dmurphy1

2009 Twiggy


----------



## JenJBS

Those purple bags are beyond beautiful, ladies!     



ksuromax said:


> Eggplant
> View attachment 5335055





TCmummy said:


> New to me Raisin Coty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335150


----------



## bluedawn

New to me city. Has been on my wishlist forever and found a pretty good one on posh


----------



## phoebe_chen

First Balenciaga bag and hopefully not the last! My rainproof coat is kinda meh so I'm glad that the bag make up for it!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Eggplant
> View attachment 5335055


Congrats on this super find. WOW


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

JenJBS said:


> Metallic edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 5334950


You know I adore this little beauty  

I'm trying really hard to branch out and find other brands but so hard to find anything that matches the City in all its glorious interpretations.


----------



## JenJBS

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You know I adore this little beauty
> 
> I'm trying really hard to branch out and find other brands but so hard to find anything that matches the City in all its glorious interpretations.



Thank you!


----------



## bambiraptor

hot pink city with rose gold giant 12 hw


----------



## Kimbashop

Balenciaga First in Eggplant


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Balenciaga First in Eggplant
> 
> View attachment 5336687



That eggplant color!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congrats on this super find. WOW


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## whateve

bluedawn said:


> New to me city. Has been on my wishlist forever and found a pretty good one on posh


Congratulations! I love your coat!


----------



## trizia.santi

whateve said:


> OMG, that miniature Bal is adorable!


Thank you!!! It’s really hard to find one where I am and it’s a bit on the pricey side as well, but I’m glad I was able to score one after 2 years of searching!

It can barely hold anything, so I use it to store my car key fob when I’m in the mood to use my Bals 

here she is with my Gris Tarmac Day:


----------



## kalilagirl

2010 Twiggy (can anyone tell me what shade of blue it was that season?


----------



## muchstuff

kalilagirl said:


> 2010 Twiggy (can anyone tell me what shade of blue it was that season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337697
> View attachment 5337697
> View attachment 5337697


Looks like it could be cyclade.


----------



## kalilagirl

muchstuff said:


> Looks like it could be cyclade.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

kalilagirl said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure.


----------



## Pinkie*

trizia.santi said:


> Thank you!!! It’s really hard to find one where I am and it’s a bit on the pricey side as well, but I’m glad I was able to score one after 2 years of searching!
> 
> It can barely hold anything, so I use it to store my car key fob when I’m in the mood to use my Bals
> 
> here she is with my Gris Tarmac Day:
> View attachment 5337493


So cute


----------



## shayna07

05 navy first


----------



## fayden

Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## shayna07

05 navy first again - I’m obsessed


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Oldie but a goodie.
> 
> View attachment 5339649


Look at that leather...


----------



## Kimbashop

shayna07 said:


> 05 navy first again - I’m obsessed


Very pretty color!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Oldie but a goodie.
> 
> View attachment 5339649


Such a beautiful bag!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

i keep carrying my Eggpant, iridescent hw Cities and a Triangle, but always forget to take a picture


----------



## ksuromax

trizia.santi said:


> Thank you!!! It’s really hard to find one where I am and it’s a bit on the pricey side as well, but I’m glad I was able to score one after 2 years of searching!
> 
> It can barely hold anything, so I use it to store my car key fob when I’m in the mood to use my Bals
> 
> here she is with my Gris Tarmac Day:
> View attachment 5337493


i love how fab these two look together!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Oldie but a goodie.
> 
> View attachment 5339649


----------



## ksuromax

Triangle


----------



## *Jenn*

ksuromax said:


> my all time favourite iridescent hw City keeping me company for this week
> View attachment 5322085
> View attachment 5322086



i loveeeee this bag, and keep kicking myself for not snagging one for a great price when i had the chance. i'm adding it back to my list


----------



## samfalstaff

A bit of a messy picture...it's (almost) all Bal today with my blue Vibrato city, graffiti zip wallet, and Bleu Lavande wallet (that I use as a checkbook)


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> A bit of a messy picture...it's (almost) all Bal today with my blue Vibrato city, graffiti zip wallet, and Bleu Lavande wallet (that I use as a checkbook)
> View attachment 5341633


Love this!


----------



## chowlover2

samfalstaff said:


> A bit of a messy picture...it's (almost) all Bal today with my blue Vibrato city, graffiti zip wallet, and Bleu Lavande wallet (that I use as a checkbook)
> View attachment 5341633


Now I have to find a blue vibrato bag, yours is gorgeous.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Love this!





chowlover2 said:


> Now I have to find a blue vibrato bag, yours is gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo


----------



## *Jenn*




----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> i loveeeee this bag, and keep kicking myself for not snagging one for a great price when i had the chance. i'm adding it back to my list


@jenn there's one on FP...

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-iridescent-metallic-edge-hardware-city-black-956158


----------



## whateve

*Jenn* said:


> View attachment 5343050


Gorgeous green puddle!


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> A bit of a messy picture...it's (almost) all Bal today with my blue Vibrato city, graffiti zip wallet, and Bleu Lavande wallet (that I use as a checkbook)
> View attachment 5341633


----------



## fettfleck

samfalstaff said:


> A bit of a messy picture...it's (almost) all Bal today with my blue Vibrato city, graffiti zip wallet, and Bleu Lavande wallet (that I use as a checkbook)
> View attachment 5341633



This is insanely gorgeous…! from which year is this color? 



*Jenn* said:


> View attachment 5343050



This is the cutest…! I really love how they puddle.


----------



## samfalstaff

fettfleck said:


> This is insanely gorgeous…! from which year is this color?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the cutest…! I really love how they puddle.


Thanks. It's got a "C" tag so F/W 2016.


----------



## samfalstaff

Pine G21 City


----------



## qtpixtrm

Got her last weekend. She’s got feet 

Still trying to figure out if agneau or chevre. A little dry to the touch, but nothing a good conditioner can’t fix.


----------



## muchstuff

qtpixtrm said:


> Got her last weekend. She’s got feet
> 
> Still trying to figure out if agneau or chevre. A little dry to the touch, but nothing a good conditioner can’t fix.
> 
> View attachment 5345635


I'm not the best at leathers but I'd say probably agneau.


----------



## fayden

Here's my laptop tote out in the wild!


----------



## michellelb1

Neo Cagole Xs . This beauty was just delivered and I immediately packed her up.


----------



## whateve

fayden said:


> Here's my laptop tote out in the wild!
> 
> View attachment 5346010


Pretty! What kind of leather is it?


----------



## whateve

michellelb1 said:


> Neo Cagole Xs . This beauty was just delivered and I immediately packed her up.


I love the strap!


----------



## Kimbashop

qtpixtrm said:


> Got her last weekend. She’s got feet
> 
> Still trying to figure out if agneau or chevre. A little dry to the touch, but nothing a good conditioner can’t fix.
> 
> View attachment 5345635


I think that if she has feet it might be chevre. I think Bal made part time with feet up until 2007 and then stopped doing it after that year, which also marks the time they switched to agneau. @CeeJay would likely know because I believe she was a Part Time collector for a while.


----------



## fayden

whateve said:


> Pretty! What kind of leather is it?



I believe it's caribou- deer skin. It's very tough!


----------



## whateve

fayden said:


> I believe it's caribou- deer skin. It's very tough!


It's gorgeous!


----------



## IntheOcean

michellelb1 said:


> Neo Cagole Xs . This beauty was just delivered and I immediately packed her up.


The strap looks sooo pretty!


----------



## purselover__

Hourglass everyday this week


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## samfalstaff

Wore my bleu lavande city last week. Color is looking a little more lilac-y than in RL.


----------



## Yuki85

samfalstaff said:


> 09 Weekender for a weekend trip
> View attachment 5334995



Love love love!!!


----------



## thebattagirl

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!


----------



## ghoulish

thebattagirl said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!!
> 
> View attachment 5355889


That color!  
Love the bag and that LV Grace Coddington cat!


----------



## thebattagirl

Thank so much  
I tried to represent the Irish flag with the cat 


ghoulish said:


> That color!
> Love the bag and that LV Grace Coddington cat!


----------



## fayden

Marron 2004 City.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Marron 2004 City.
> 
> View attachment 5357212


Gorgeous leather and colour!


----------



## LostInBal

My everyday bag since restoration


----------



## whateve

thebattagirl said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!!
> 
> View attachment 5355889


I've never seen a Bal with those striped insets. That is really pretty!


----------



## thebattagirl

Thank you  



whateve said:


> I've never seen a Bal with those striped insets. That is really pretty!


----------



## shayna07

My 05 Navy First - this leather is amazing!


----------



## ArenttheyBeautiful1

Felt Sparkly Today☺


----------



## ghoulish

BO City S today.


----------



## RachelVerinder

My 2009 black city comes with me for a 2 days trip...
In spite of the excellent advices some of you fellow bal-lovers gave me, couldn’t trust me enough to fix it myself  The leather specialist made a wonderful job and it came back home good as knew


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## ksuromax

FBF


----------



## ddebartolo

Took out my new XS Hourglass with the glitter! It’s so sparkly I can’t stop looking at it!!!


----------



## thebattagirl

Loving the strap with that bag - gorgeous combo  what color is the bag?


Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5366806


----------



## Narnanz

thebattagirl said:


> Loving the strap with that bag - gorgeous combo  what color is the bag?


Emerald..just bad lighting make it darker....plus it faded so that doesnt help either.


----------



## andral5

Narnanz said:


> Emerald..just bad lighting make it darker....plus it faded so that doesnt help either.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## fayden

Today I took out Pumpkin 2004 for a ride!


----------



## sdkitty

fayden said:


> Today I took out Pumpkin 2004 for a ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371604
> View attachment 5371605


I'm not much on charms but yours is very cute


----------



## fayden

sdkitty said:


> I'm not much on charms but yours is very cute



aw thank you so much!!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Today I took out Pumpkin 2004 for a ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371604
> View attachment 5371605


hard to believe it preserved so well over the years!!


----------



## Prada143

Today I just received this oldie 06 White First with the smoothest leather! And I’m taking her with me to the mall!


----------



## octoberrrush

Took my magenta day out today. Acquired her a couple years ago but never took her out until today! Yummy squishy leather in the most vibrant colour


----------



## Narnanz

Is it dignified for a Balenciaga Bowler bag to be in the front basket of a bicycle?

Asking for a friend


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Is it dignified for a Balenciaga Bowler bag to be in the front basket of a bicycle?
> 
> Asking for a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373183


Looks good!


----------



## chowlover2

I love it!


Narnanz said:


> Is it dignified for a Balenciaga Bowler bag to be in the front basket of a bicycle?
> 
> Asking for a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373183


I love it!


----------



## whateve

octoberrrush said:


> Took my magenta day out today. Acquired her a couple years ago but never took her out until today! Yummy squishy leather in the most vibrant colour


Gorgeous! I can't believe you haven't used her till now!


----------



## octoberrrush

whateve said:


> Gorgeous! I can't believe you haven't used her till now!


Omg I know! Part of me wanted to keep it in the great condition I got it; the tassels haven’t even split yet and this bag is like over 15 years old.


----------



## LostInBal

Narnanz said:


> Is it dignified for a Balenciaga Bowler bag to be in the front basket of a bicycle?
> 
> Asking for a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373183


Just  S T U N N I N G 
One of the most beautiful pictures I’ve ever seen over here!


----------



## LostInBal

Not wearing today but wanted to share this amazing rare piece 
01 Choco FB First with light camel interior linen (non gold tag)


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Not wearing today but wanted to share this amazing rare piece
> 01 Choco FB First with light camel interior linen (non gold tag)
> 
> View attachment 5378866


The leather looks sooo silky. You always have the best vintage finds! What a treasure. Enjoy your latest Bal yumminess! ❤


----------



## IntheOcean

LostInBal said:


> Not wearing today but wanted to share this amazing rare piece
> 01 Choco FB First with light camel interior linen (non gold tag)
> 
> View attachment 5378866


So pretty!


----------



## earswithfeet

Pretty Charbon day keeping me company while waiting for the train


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Pretty Charbon day keeping me company while waiting for the train
> View attachment 5381589


Great leather and combo, congrats!!


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Great leather and combo, congrats!!


Thanks! The leather is so soft und puddly, the bag keeps sliding off my lap


----------



## fayden

Lilac 04!


----------



## JenJBS

fayden said:


> Lilac 04!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382194



So pretty!


----------



## qtpixtrm

Mango shake + Mangue Town ❤


----------



## whateve

qtpixtrm said:


> Mango shake + Mangue Town ❤
> 
> View attachment 5384851


Perfect photo! That yellow is so yummy!


----------



## chowlover2

fayden said:


> Lilac 04!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382194


Your Lilac is stunning. First one I have seen that hasn't been faded.


----------



## IntheOcean

qtpixtrm said:


> Mango shake + Mangue Town ❤
> 
> View attachment 5384851


You took such a beautiful photo! Drop dead gorgeous shade of yellow


----------



## whateve

2007 S/S Aquamarine.

ETA: how do you get a decent picture of such a floppy bag?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> View attachment 5385591
> 
> 2007 S/S Aquamarine.
> 
> ETA: how do you get a decent picture of such a floppy bag?


We all want to see the slouch!


----------



## *Jenn*

Black twiggy out for a breakfast date & running errands


----------



## Dmurphy1

*Jenn* said:


> View attachment 5387928
> 
> Black twiggy out for a breakfast date & running errands


We are bag twins but I loaned it to my daughter and I don't think I'll get it back lol !! Love the twiggy !!


----------



## *Jenn*

Dmurphy1 said:


> We are bag twins but I loaned it to my daughter and I don't think I'll get it back lol !! Love the twiggy !!



Yes! I’m so sad they don’t make the twiggy anymore


----------



## *Jenn*

Ag first


----------



## Dmurphy1

*Jenn* said:


> View attachment 5388402
> 
> Ag first


Beautiful  !!! Love the color !


----------



## english_girl_900

Black City accompanied me to the office today for the first time since the pandemonium. I can't believe I'd forgotten how much I love these bags


----------



## english_girl_900

Enjoyed taking out Mr Black so much that I had to bring Ms AG City out to join in the fun


----------



## *Jenn*

english_girl_900 said:


> Enjoyed taking out Mr Black so much that I had to bring Ms AG City out to join in the fun



the stuff of dreams!!!


----------



## RachelVerinder

Today’s Bleu Roi First Friday.
The first B-bag I bought some times ago now, thanks to the lovely PF authenticators


----------



## mariliz11

Newly arrived hourglass wallet on chain. I was surprised by how much it can fit compared to how small it looks! And it also has an exterior pocket!


----------



## samfalstaff

Rouge Theatre Work


----------



## earswithfeet

Anthra Vélo and baby Town are with me today


----------



## JenJBS

Quilted leather bucket bag!


----------



## earswithfeet

It's a beautiful sunny MonDAY


----------



## earswithfeet

samfalstaff said:


> Rouge Theatre Work
> View attachment 5392188


Oh my, this bag is so dreamy  
Huge congrats!


----------



## Monz1987

Super slouchy chèvre on this 2005 Day in Turquoise.


----------



## whateve

Monz1987 said:


> Super slouchy chèvre on this 2005 Day in Turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 5399349


I wish you lived near me so I could put your bag next to my aquamarine. I can't decide which color I love more!


----------



## Monz1987

whateve said:


> I wish you lived near me so I could put your bag next to my aquamarine. I can't decide which color I love more!


Ah that would be a fun comparison!!  I loooove Aquamarine too; I feel like it’s pretty rare as well considering I don’t see that colour much even in the forums.


----------



## whateve

Monz1987 said:


> Ah that would be a fun comparison!!  I loooove Aquamarine too; I feel like it’s pretty rare as well considering I don’t see that colour much even in the forums.


I had a chance to get the turquoise day awhile back for a good price. At the last minute I decided I shouldn't but I can't help wondering how much I would have loved it. My worry was that I would love one more than the other and the other would get neglected.


----------



## Monz1987

Using my 2012 City in Bleu Indigo. I just cleaned her recently - now it’s time to moisturize!


----------



## shayna07

Monz1987 said:


> Using my 2012 City in Bleu Indigo. I just cleaned her recently - now it’s time to moisturize!
> 
> View attachment 5401438


Love that color! How do you clean your bag?


----------



## vesna

l.ch. said:


> Really interesting books also!


Thanks, just saw this LOL, I am teaching astronomy and cosmology also to non-science majors so I need as many ideas on how to approach it easier and more understandable


----------



## Monz1987

shayna07 said:


> Love that color! How do you clean your bag?


Thank you so much!!! I use a gentle leather cleaner with a lint free cloth. Right now, I’m using one called Cadilliac Leather Cleaner (which is really great actually) and I always test an inconspicuous spot first just incase!


----------



## Monz1987

One of my personal faves since I love the colour so much.  It’s really hard to capture how much this bag pops in real life!

2009 First in Granny


----------



## shayna07

My 05 Navy first - I love this bag!


----------



## whateve

shayna07 said:


> My 05 Navy first - I love this bag!


Your dress is beautiful with your first!


----------



## LostInBal

shayna07 said:


> My 05 Navy first - I love this bag!


Just lovely!!


----------



## LostInBal

I am sorry, but repeating today with this rare beauty plus Bal fluo fuchsia studded ballerina key ring/charm  (It’s so hard trying to capture the REAL shade)
She doesn’t feel like usual Wee size to me, it’s more like the Work one!. Now I understand why other collectors here keep saying the old Wee are so gorgeous!. Oh no, just one more addition


----------



## Monz1987

Hmmm decisions, decisions. Which to choose?! I went with my 2005 Z tag City in Caramel today! (The bag mess was from when I was rearranging things lol).


----------



## Leo the Lion

I'm obsessed! Unboxing video on my channel. Happy Weekend!


----------



## JenJBS

Monz1987 said:


> Hmmm decisions, decisions. Which to choose?! I went with my 2005 Z tag City in Caramel today! (The bag mess was from when I was rearranging things lol).
> View attachment 5403331
> View attachment 5403332




Your collection is breathtaking!


----------



## Narnanz

What I will be using on Monday


----------



## Dmurphy1

Narnanz said:


> What I will be using on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403879


So beautiful  !! I have the bowler style in cumin. One of my favorite moto styles, I find it so easy to carry !


----------



## Narnanz

Dmurphy1 said:


> So beautiful  !! I have the bowler style in cumin. One of my favorite moto styles, I find it so easy to carry !


I was wanting a Velo as I needed a bigger bag....but this came on the market for NZ$400 which was a deal...such a great size...even holds my lunch.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Narnanz said:


> I was wanting a Velo as I needed a bigger bag....but this came on the market for NZ$400 which was a deal...such a great size...even holds my lunch.


I've had quite a few Velos, great bags, but I really love the capacity of the bowler and that it's not as deep as the Velo which makes it an easier carry !!


----------



## *Jenn*

Black twiggy accompanying me to a Dr appt


----------



## IntheOcean

*Jenn* said:


> Black twiggy accompanying me to a Dr appt
> 
> View attachment 5405039


Love the bag! And the picture, too


----------



## Dmurphy1

2006 Mid Afternoon bag keeping me company at work today !!


----------



## samfalstaff

Red Chevre Velo today


----------



## fashionmaudel

I forgot to post my travel duo from this past weekend. I just love both of these bags…the leather on the Weekender is so smoosh…. I wish the Lagoon wasn’t fading, she may have to go to rehab sometime in the future.


----------



## andral5

fashionmaudel said:


> I forgot to post my travel duo from this past weekend. I just love both of these bags…the leather on the Weekender is so smoosh…. I wish the Lagoon wasn’t fading, she may have to go to rehab sometime in the future.


That Lagoon is beyond words!...


----------



## whateve

fashionmaudel said:


> I forgot to post my travel duo from this past weekend. I just love both of these bags…the leather on the Weekender is so smoosh…. I wish the Lagoon wasn’t fading, she may have to go to rehab sometime in the future.


Doesn't look faded to me! It's gorgeous.


----------



## gagabag

This small everyday tote


----------



## ksuromax

Still her


----------



## earswithfeet

Slouch queen will come with me today. Impossible getting a good shot of her, unless she hangs somewhere  
Courier in Rouille


----------



## whateve

earswithfeet said:


> Slouch queen will come with me today. Impossible getting a good shot of her, unless she hangs somewhere
> Courier in Rouille
> View attachment 5407118


Pretty color!


----------



## earswithfeet

whateve said:


> Pretty color!


Thanks! Yah, it's very pretty. A rich burnt orange tone. Slightly reddish too. 
At work with me today


----------



## IntheOcean

fashionmaudel said:


> I forgot to post my travel duo from this past weekend. I just love both of these bags…the leather on the Weekender is so smoosh…. I wish the Lagoon wasn’t fading, she may have to go to rehab sometime in the future.


What a STUNNING shade of blue!


----------



## Monz1987

JenJBS said:


> Your collection is breathtaking!


Thank you so much, lovely!!!


----------



## Monz1987

Miss Apple Green has been with me these past few days. She is still in mint condition, and yes, this colour is really that vibrant in real life too! I baby her to keep her in such pristine condition. Lol


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## poizenisxkandee

Took my Sapphire Twiggy on a day trip today. In front of the Aerial Lift Bridge in Duluth, MN


----------



## Monz1987

Mauve City


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> Took my Sapphire Twiggy on a day trip today. In front of the Aerial Lift Bridge in Duluth, MN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412756



This color!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

JenJBS said:


> This color!


Right?! It was pretty overcast today and still the purple was so lovely


----------



## chowlover2

Monz1987 said:


> Mauve City
> 
> View attachment 5412777


She’s a stunner!


----------



## Iamminda

Bleu Lavande


----------



## earswithfeet

Iamminda said:


> Bleu Lavande
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412977


Absolutely fabulous


----------



## Iamminda

earswithfeet said:


> Absolutely fabulous



Thanks!  Speaking of fabulous bags, you are on a roll with all your new beauties — enjoy them all


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Bleu Lavande
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412977



Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks Jen


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 5411697


   These caribou First bags are hard to put away once you start using them


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> These caribou First bags are hard to put away once you start using them


tell me about it! i'm still glued to mine! 
it was a bit of spontaneous visit to the Bal boutique today, i had a small chat with the SA and showed off my gorgeous companion. SA was very curious to see a "new" style, and nearly dropped his jaw when i said she is 21 y/o bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Electric blue work


----------



## earswithfeet

samfalstaff said:


> Electric blue work
> View attachment 5414015


Oh my, so damn beautiful


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> tell me about it! i'm still glued to mine!
> it was a bit of spontaneous visit to the Bal boutique today, i had a small chat with the SA and showed off my gorgeous companion. SA was very curious to see a "new" style, and nearly dropped his jaw when i said she is 21 y/o bag!


I thought you might agree  And not just because we've seen your beautiful pics, but because there is so much to love about this bag (size, shoulder strap length, flat brass hardware, AMAZING caribou leather!!!).  I have to make myself switch just so I don't overuse these beauties.
I would have loved to have seen the look on the Bal boutique SA's face.....


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> I thought you might agree  And not just because we've seen your beautiful pics, but because there is so much to love about this bag (size, shoulder strap length, flat brass hardware, AMAZING caribou leather!!!).  I have to make myself switch just so I don't overuse these beauties.
> I would have loved to have seen the look on the Bal boutique SA's face.....


he looked like a kid in front of a Christmas tree, seriously  
he gasped and said 'that must feel VERY special to have THIS in your collection!'


----------



## RachelVerinder

First time out with me for my Pompon, with a vintage silk tie on its handle. Amazed by how much fits in…


----------



## earswithfeet

My supposedly RT Day, which turned out to be RV is with me today. Sorry for the bad pic (it's way too sunny here )


----------



## earswithfeet

Better pics 




For some reason my stupid phone cam pics up lots of orange. There's not the slightest touch of orange to be found in this particular red, though...


----------



## ksuromax

earswithfeet said:


> Better pics
> View attachment 5415666
> View attachment 5415667
> View attachment 5415668
> 
> For some reason my stupid phone cam pics up lots of orange. There's not the slightest touch of orange to be found in this particular red, though...


Fantastic bag!  
made me crave for mine


----------



## earswithfeet

ksuromax said:


> Fantastic bag!
> made me crave for mine


Thanks!!!
Gosh, I love almost all Bal reds. I'm lusting after a red work    
There's a rouge cardinal (I think) on VC *me want*


----------



## Pinkie*

samfalstaff said:


> Electric blue work
> View attachment 5414015


So beautiful


----------



## Pinkie*

RachelVerinder said:


> First time out with me for my Pompon, with a vintage silk tie on its handle. Amazed by how much fits in…
> 
> View attachment 5414856
> View attachment 5414855


Perfect shade of grey


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> My supposedly RT Day, which turned out to be RV is with me today. Sorry for the bad pic (it's way too sunny here )
> View attachment 5415615


You can tell the colour much easier in the sunlight! She’s a beauty.


----------



## Dmurphy1

New to me veau papier bolster tote today  !!


----------



## ksuromax

Graf backpack is holding my laptop, Le Dix Caribou First is riding the shotgun, sunnies and my new T-shirt, apparently, i'm obsessed


----------



## Monz1987

2005 metallic pink w silver palladium hardware


----------



## earswithfeet

Monz1987 said:


> 2005 metallic pink w silver palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 5416244


Wow! This pretty is in pristine condition. Gorgeous


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Graf backpack is holding my laptop, Le Dix Caribou First is riding the shotgun, sunnies and my new T-shirt, apparently, i'm obsessed
> View attachment 5416155


Love it all!!!!  Obsesssed.....maybe


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Monz1987 said:


> 2005 metallic pink w silver palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 5416244


So pretty!  The Box is such a cute style!


----------



## JenJBS

Monz1987 said:


> 2005 metallic pink w silver palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 5416244



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Elementary

A6 papier crossbody


----------



## Elementary




----------



## Monz1987

earswithfeet said:


> Wow! This pretty is in pristine condition. Gorgeous


Thank you so very much!! ☺️ Yes, she is in such great condition! I was surprised. ❤️


jeanstohandbags said:


> So pretty!  The Box is such a cute style!


Thank you so much!! I love the Box too. I find it holds a lot more than what it looks like it can hold - I would dare to say it holds as much as a city! 




JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you so much Jen!!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Switched out to my big gal…very lightly packed so extra smooshy. I’m trying to keep the weight down on my purses and it’s definitely nicer for carrying.  And now that it’s summer weather I can fit her on my shoulder.  

As with most all Bal’s, the color is hard to capture but it’s like the color of fresh cement with just a hint of tan. Papyrus Work with G21 silver hardware.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Switched out to my big gal…very lightly packed so extra smooshy. I’m trying to keep the weight down on my purses and it’s definitely nicer for carrying.  And now that it’s summer weather I can fit her on my shoulder.
> 
> As with most all Bal’s, the color is hard to capture but it’s like the color of fresh cement with just a hint of tan. Papyrus Work with G21 silver hardware.


Love seeing people rocking G21 HW!


----------



## earswithfeet

Todays' companion: Charbon day with GGH. Chewy, thick and soooo squishy, still wanna gnaw on the bag everytime I walk by


----------



## Dmrocky11

thanks for share


----------



## earswithfeet

Love this beauty so much   
Quick sunbath before heading out. It's freakin' hot today...


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Anthracite City with Giant Rose Gold Hardware


----------



## samfalstaff

earswithfeet said:


> Love this beauty so much
> Quick sunbath before heading out. It's freakin' hot today...
> View attachment 5419107
> 
> View attachment 5419106


Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## LostInBal

Red/plum Pre First today


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Red/plum Pre First today
> 
> View attachment 5423510
> View attachment 5423511
> View attachment 5423512


OMG beautiful!!!!     So lovely to see this beauty make an appearance here......I LOVE her new strap - you have matched the colour perfectly!!!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG beautiful!!!!     So lovely to see this beauty make an appearance here......I LOVE her new strap - you have matched the colour perfectly!!!


My dear, you’re always so sweet.. love you!


----------



## fayden

Here's my rose 2004 come out to play!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Anthra Parttime along for the ride today!


----------



## andral5

fayden said:


> Here's my rose 2004 come out to play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423854


Oh myyy, what a delicious color and bag!!!!! 
If you don’t mind, where did you get the dino from?


----------



## andral5

fashionmaudel said:


> Anthra Parttime along for the ride today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423933


Absolutely superb!!


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Oh myyy, what a delicious color and bag!!!!!
> If you don’t mind, where did you get the dino from?


Looks like Coach!


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Looks like Coach!


Thank you, @muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Thank you, @muchstuff!


Pretty sure I’m right…


----------



## earswithfeet

Rouille courier and mangue baby town are waiting for me to finish work for today


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> Rouille courier and mangue baby town are waiting for me to finish work for today
> View attachment 5424685


Gorgeous!!


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Pretty sure I’m right…


I believe so too. Lil' Rexy from Coach.


IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you! I really love this big puddle of smooshiness


----------



## fayden

andral5 said:


> Oh myyy, what a delicious color and bag!!!!!
> If you don’t mind, where did you get the dino from?



Thanks! The Dino charm is from Coach!


----------



## ksuromax

earswithfeet said:


> Rouille courier and mangue baby town are waiting for me to finish work for today
> View attachment 5424685


just a dream!!!


----------



## fayden

Here's lilac 2004.


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic edge mini-city.  
Flag Day in the US, so had to include the pillow.


----------



## JenJBS

fayden said:


> Here's lilac 2004.
> 
> View attachment 5425954



Gorgeous color!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Marigold fresh out of rehab and ready to go do some Pilates. Nevermind the owl, trying to keep the pigeons from nesting on the balcony, lol!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
!

…extra pic with her city sisters.


----------



## LostInBal

fashionmaudel said:


> Marigold fresh out of rehab and ready to go do some Pilates. Nevermind the owl, trying to keep the pigeons from nesting on the balcony, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426062
> View attachment 5426064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> …extra pic with her city sisters.
> 
> View attachment 5426063


Now you need a pretty red one!


----------



## fashionmaudel

LostInBal said:


> Now you need a pretty red one!


It’s going to be a rough month for my wallet, lol!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 5426265


Lovely passengers!!


----------



## Conni618

fayden said:


> Here's lilac 2004.
> 
> View attachment 5425954


Pretty!  Love that your watchband matches.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Surprise birthday party for one of Bae’s friends…Hawaiian theme so I wore my vintage 1960’s, made in Hawaii dress again but this time photographed with my new Vert Gazon GGH City!


----------



## earswithfeet

fashionmaudel said:


> Surprise birthday party for one of Bae’s friends…Hawaiian theme so I wore my vintage 1960’s, made in Hawaii dress again but this time photographed with my new Vert Gazon GGH City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428627
> View attachment 5428628


Perfect match!


----------



## TCmummy

With my Raisin City


----------



## Narnanz

fashionmaudel said:


> Surprise birthday party for one of Bae’s friends…Hawaiian theme so I wore my vintage 1960’s, made in Hawaii dress again but this time photographed with my new Vert Gazon GGH City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428627
> View attachment 5428628


You look Fabulous !!

That dress is perfect and the bag matches perfectly.


----------



## fashionmaudel

earswithfeet said:


> Perfect match!





Narnanz said:


> You look Fabulous !!
> 
> That dress is perfect and the bag matches perfectly.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Monz1987

2006 Lilac work.


----------



## JenJBS

Monz1987 said:


> 2006 Lilac work.
> View attachment 5429333



Beautiful!


----------



## Monz1987

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you so much, Jen!!


----------



## earswithfeet

It's a RV Day today


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous red.


----------



## earswithfeet

Me and Ms. Murier Work on the bus this morning  



Feel like a dork snapping pictures of my bag sitting in my lap


----------



## ksuromax

earswithfeet said:


> Me and Ms. Murier Work on the bus this morning
> View attachment 5431375
> View attachment 5431376
> 
> Feel like a dork snapping pictures of my bag sitting in my lap


we all do, it's normal if you're a real Bal fanatic


----------



## ghoulish

Giving Miss Pewter Box a chance to shine (really!) today.


----------



## earswithfeet

ghoulish said:


> Giving Miss Pewter Box a chance to shine (really!) today.
> 
> View attachment 5432618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432619


Gorgeous *bling*


----------



## chowlover2

Miss Pewter is gorgeous!


----------



## Norm.Core

ghoulish said:


> Giving Miss Pewter Box a chance to shine (really!) today.
> 
> View attachment 5432618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432619


What a rare beauty!


----------



## ghoulish

Thanks all! It's looking great for a 17 year old bag. Now if only I could find something '04 Magenta holiday...to dream!


----------



## fettfleck

earswithfeet said:


> Rouille courier and mangue baby town are waiting for me to finish work for today
> View attachment 5424685


OMG - that cuteness!!!


----------



## fettfleck

fayden said:


> Here's lilac 2004.
> 
> View attachment 5425954



OMG - adore your kitten key piece! What is it? Sooo cute!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Rougie headed to Ashtanga with me.  Pictures just don’t capture the beauty!


----------



## fayden

fettfleck said:


> OMG - adore your kitten key piece! What is it? Sooo cute!



Oh thanks! It's one of those blind bag keychain from Hot Topic years ago. It's cat woman I believe lol! 

These are the two I could find.









						DC Comics Batman 3D Figural CATWOMAN Vinyl Keyring Figural Key Chain Monogram  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DC Comics Batman 3D Figural CATWOMAN Vinyl Keyring Figural Key Chain Monogram at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						CATWOMAN (SILVER) DC COMICS SERIES 2 FIGURAL COLLECTORS KEYRING KEYCHAIN TA762  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CATWOMAN (SILVER) DC COMICS SERIES 2 FIGURAL COLLECTORS KEYRING KEYCHAIN TA762 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## fayden

Finally took this one out for a spin! Monk Marron PH 2002.


----------



## *Jenn*

maiden voyage!
this baby can carry a LOT of stuff!! 
ardoise work


----------



## ghoulish

XS Cagole Bucket tagging along with me today. It’s so cute!


----------



## LostInBal

Wearing my iridescent metal edge bracelet. One day I will have her City big sister companion


----------



## JenJBS

LostInBal said:


> Wearing my iridescent metal edge bracelet. One day I will have her City big sister companion
> 
> View attachment 5439204



    That is TDF!!! My Holy Grail bracelet.


----------



## Kimbashop

LostInBal said:


> Wearing my iridescent metal edge bracelet. One day I will have her City big sister companion
> 
> View attachment 5439204


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Wearing my iridescent metal edge bracelet. One day I will have her City big sister companion
> 
> View attachment 5439204


There is one on Fashionphile at the moment, 20% off 








						BALENCIAGA Chevre Iridescent Metallic Edge Hardware City Black | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Metallic Edge in Iridescent City in Black. This tote is crafted of chevre goatskin leather in black. The shoulder bag features rolled leather top handles with a woven detailing and an optional leather shoulder strap. The face of the bag is detailed with...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## TCmummy

Quick grocery shopping with my gorgeous French Blue City.


----------



## chowlover2

I love that bag, French blue is gorgeous!


----------



## earswithfeet

Getting ready for a Sunday stroll. 
'05 bronze metallic Work


----------



## Dmurphy1

earswithfeet said:


> Getting ready for a Sunday stroll.
> '05 bronze metallic Work
> View attachment 5439938
> View attachment 5439939


Gorgeous color !!


----------



## chowlover2

I have never seen a bronze Bal beauty before, she is a stunner!


----------



## earswithfeet

chowlover2 said:


> I have never seen a bronze Bal beauty before, she is a stunner!


Thanks so much!!! Such a lucky find, couldn't believe it myself


----------



## earswithfeet

My extra large EB Courier and little Mangue friend are with me at work today


----------



## samfalstaff

Bleu Lavande Velo


----------



## rebeccaerin

My lattice city bag that I'm obsessed with!


----------



## earswithfeet

Bronzy is lookin chocolatey today. Yum


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty!       

Didn't need a bag this big, but couldn't resist carrying it.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> This beauty!
> 
> Didn't need a bag this big, but couldn't resist carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 5441465



Swoon — yet another purple beauty Jen !


----------



## earswithfeet

Raisin midday on the bus this morning and patiently waiting in the break room at work


----------



## earswithfeet

JenJBS said:


> This beauty!
> 
> Didn't need a bag this big, but couldn't resist carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 5441465


If you ever get tired of this baby, PM me


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Swoon — yet another purple beauty Jen !



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## JenJBS

earswithfeet said:


> Raisin midday on the bus this morning and patiently waiting in the break room at work
> View attachment 5441578
> View attachment 5441579



Gorgeous!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> This beauty!
> 
> Didn't need a bag this big, but couldn't resist carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 5441465


It is SO gorgeous! Maybe in the cooler weather you will fill it more (with scarf, gloves, etc)?


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> It is SO gorgeous! Maybe in the cooler weather you will fill it more (with scarf, gloves, etc)?



Thank you!   

That's my plan. I was just too impatient to wait before carrying it.


----------



## earswithfeet

At work with black suede Multi-zip hobo with PH


----------



## whateve

earswithfeet said:


> At work with black suede Multi-zip hobo with PH
> View attachment 5442321


That looks amazing!


----------



## earswithfeet

Anthra Vélo today. Poor thing needs support to remain upright


----------



## Kimbashop

earswithfeet said:


> Anthra Vélo today. Poor thing needs support to remain upright
> View attachment 5442884


She is pretty! I love the combination of dark grey and rose gold together.


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> Anthra Vélo today. Poor thing needs support to remain upright
> View attachment 5442884


Bal's Anthracite is such a gorgeous shade of gray!


----------



## fayden

Today it's Indigo City 2005.


----------



## BBBagHag

It’s been a while since I’ve visited, I’ve missed this forum! Inspired my bag switch today to silky 2005:


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve visited, I’ve missed this forum! Inspired my bag switch today to silky 2005:
> View attachment 5444182
> View attachment 5444183


She looks gorgeous.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Today it's Indigo City 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443901
> View attachment 5443902
> View attachment 5443903


Beautiful blue.


----------



## fayden

Took out True Red 04 on Sunday. CeeJay loves the reds, if you would like to show off your red Bals for CeeJay!


----------



## ksuromax

a red bag in honour of @CeeJay 
2011 Coq City


----------



## ghoulish

I don’t have a red bag to share, but this was my first Bal that started my love of the brand!

ME Town


----------



## earswithfeet

fayden said:


> Today it's Indigo City 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443901
> View attachment 5443902
> View attachment 5443903


Not sure what I love more. Your kitty or the bag? Those eyes!!!!! Precious fur baby


----------



## whateve

I haven't carried it in awhile. This is my first Bal. It's a club in poupre.


----------



## chowlover2

My latest acquisition. The bag charm is my dog Yoshi.


----------



## *Jenn*

#balsforceejay absolutely heartbroken


----------



## earswithfeet

07 Jaune/Marigold Brief today. First outing. A ray of sunshine on this cloudy day. I just love 07 leather so much


----------



## Kimbashop

earswithfeet said:


> 07 Jaune/Marigold Brief today. First outing. A ray of sunshine on this cloudy day. I just love 07 leather so much
> View attachment 5447849
> View attachment 5447850


Lovely color, and I've always loved the shapes of the Brief and Step bags.


----------



## *Jenn*

‘05 apple green twiggy 
(Please don’t mind my chucks, they’re my lunchtime walk shoes lol)


----------



## earswithfeet

Kimbashop said:


> Lovely color, and I've always loved the shapes of the Brief and Step bags.


Thanks! This bag is so nice and slouchy. The color is really beautiful and the leather, whoo boy


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Conni618

I’ll think of CeeJay whenever I carry this 03 Red!


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> I’ll think of CeeJay whenever I carry this 03 Red!
> 
> View attachment 5539485


That colour is so saturated.


----------



## ghoulish

2006 Lilac City. It deserved some time to shine post-Leather CPR treatment!


----------



## JenJBS

ghoulish said:


> 2006 Lilac City. It deserved some time to shine post-Leather CPR treatment!
> 
> View attachment 5539520



Gorgeous!


----------



## ghoulish

@JenJBS It's hard to say no to a Bal purple!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

ghoulish said:


> @JenJBS It's hard to say no to a Bal purple!


Speaking of, Sapphire Twiggy with me at work today


----------



## JenJBS

@ghoulish @poizenisxkandee    These gorgeous purple Bal bags make me very, very happy!


----------



## viewwing

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 5539404


Oh wow! Perfect bag! But what an eclectic space you have there! Love!


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> I’ll think of CeeJay whenever I carry this 03 Red!
> 
> View attachment 5539485


One of the prettiest bal reds. Still holding out hope to find one some day. Beautiful


----------



## earswithfeet

Again with Rouille courier and baby friend.


So comfy.


----------



## earswithfeet

Hangin' in there with 07 marigold brief


----------



## AnnaBrt

One of my favourite and most used bag since I bought her! Wear with everything and it FITS A LOT!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Anthracite Giant Rose Gold City, with customized Leara bag charm...Hello Kitty has one too


----------



## oldbag

poizenisxkandee said:


> Anthracite Giant Rose Gold City, with customized Leara bag charm...Hello Kitty has one too
> View attachment 5573588


I know virtually nothing about these bags but the more I see them the better I like them. However the Hello Kitty charm really makes the bag pop. It is perfect.


----------



## maxxout

Conni618 said:


> I’ll think of CeeJay whenever I carry this 03 Red!
> 
> View attachment 5539485



That is stunning !   Great condition.  
And a worthy homage to our beloved CJ.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

oldbag said:


> I know virtually nothing about these bags but the more I see them the better I like them. However the Hello Kitty charm really makes the bag pop. It is perfect.


Thank you!! Can't remember where I saw the charm brand - either here or on Instagram - but saw they customized Hello Kitty and other characters with Birkins or Chanel Flaps so I was able to request a City. Too cute.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Balenciaga Nano Le Dix bag, sorry photo is a little overexposed on this very bright neon bag!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Everyone is posting Anthra lately so I had to join in. Anthra PT with RGH and doing my black and grey LV accessories with her because she looks better with black and greys than brown lol!


----------



## andral5

poizenisxkandee said:


> Thank you!! Can't remember where I saw the charm brand - either here or on Instagram - but saw they customized Hello Kitty and other characters with Birkins or Chanel Flaps so I was able to request a City. Too cute.


Apparently not easy to find... Googling didn’t help.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

andral5 said:


> Apparently not easy to find... Googling didn’t help.


I'll PM it to you!


----------



## ghoulish

poizenisxkandee said:


> Anthracite Giant Rose Gold City, with customized Leara bag charm...Hello Kitty has one too
> View attachment 5573588


Oh, that Hello Kitty Bal charm is so cute! Love!


----------



## Antonia

Finally using my EB with GGH.  I've had this for 6 months maybe....never used,  sat in the closet in its dust bag.   After reading about CeeJay, and realizing life is too short,  I had to take it out of hibernation.  RIP Balenciaga Queen! I love this bag!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Antonia said:


> Finally using my EB with GGH.  I've had this for 6 months maybe....never used,  sat in the closet in its dust bag.   After reading about CeeJay, and realizing life is too short,  I had to take it out of hibernation.  RIP Balenciaga Queen! I love this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 5575972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575974


Oh wow, this is gorgeous 
Enjoy her!


----------



## Antonia

earswithfeet said:


> Oh wow, this is gorgeous
> Enjoy her!


Thanks @earswithfeet !!  Love your avatar!!


----------



## Antonia

poizenisxkandee said:


> Anthracite Giant Rose Gold City, with customized Leara bag charm...Hello Kitty has one too
> View attachment 5573588


This is adorable!!!  Love the bag charms!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Finally using my EB with GGH.  I've had this for 6 months maybe....never used,  sat in the closet in its dust bag.   After reading about CeeJay, and realizing life is too short,  I had to take it out of hibernation.  RIP Balenciaga Queen! I love this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 5575972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575974


looks great on you....enjoy
sorry I'm not that knowledgeable on Bal.....what is EB?


----------



## earswithfeet

sdkitty said:


> looks great on you....enjoy
> sorry I'm not that knowledgeable on Bal.....what is EB?


EB=Electric Blue


----------



## earswithfeet

Antonia said:


> Thanks @earswithfeet !!  Love your avatar!!


Heheh, thank you. That's my sweet little Mabel


----------



## sdkitty

earswithfeet said:


> EB=Electric Blue


thanks...and a City?  it looks larger but I find bags do look bigger in pics


----------



## earswithfeet

sdkitty said:


> thanks...and a City?  it looks larger but I find bags do look bigger in pics


This style is called Work. No shoulder strap and much bigger than the City.


----------



## sdkitty

earswithfeet said:


> This style is called Work. No shoulder strap and much bigger than the City.


love your avatar


----------



## Antonia

fashionmaudel said:


> Everyone is posting Anthra lately so I had to join in. Anthra PT with RGH and doing my black and grey LV accessories with her because she looks better with black and greys than brown lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574878


Oh wow, these look incredible together!  Seeing all these lovely Bals is making me want more!!


----------



## ghoulish

Antonia said:


> Finally using my EB with GGH.  I've had this for 6 months maybe....never used,  sat in the closet in its dust bag.   After reading about CeeJay, and realizing life is too short,  I had to take it out of hibernation.  RIP Balenciaga Queen! I love this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 5575972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575974


Stunning color and soft looking leather to boot!


----------



## Iamminda

Remembering CeeJay (our forever Bal Queen ) with this RLipstick.  She had this in the City size.


----------



## Antonia

ghoulish said:


> Stunning color and soft looking leather to boot!


Thank you! Yes, it's super soft, so I have to be careful with it.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Finally using my EB with GGH.  I've had this for 6 months maybe....never used,  sat in the closet in its dust bag.   After reading about CeeJay, and realizing life is too short,  I had to take it out of hibernation.  RIP Balenciaga Queen! I love this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 5575972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575974



That color is gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Remembering CeeJay (our forever Bal Queen ) with this RLipstick.  She had this in the City size.
> 
> View attachment 5576211



That red is a show stopper!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> That color is gorgeous!


Thank you so much @JenJBS !


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> That red is a show stopper!



Thanks kindly Jen


----------



## IntheOcean

Iamminda said:


> Remembering CeeJay (our forever Bal Queen ) with this RLipstick.  She had this in the City size.
> 
> View attachment 5576211


Gorgeous bag & charm


----------



## Iamminda

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous bag & charm



Thank you


----------



## earswithfeet

Forgot snapping pictures while I was out with 05 Bordeaux City. I'm still not a City girl, but I adore this color and the leather is so damn silky and soft   
I would totally wet myself, if I could find a Work in this color.


----------



## Antonia

earswithfeet said:


> Forgot snapping pictures while I was out with 05 Bordeaux City. I'm still not a City girl, but I adore this color and the leather is so damn silky and soft
> I would totally wet myself, if I could find a Work in this color.
> View attachment 5577426
> View attachment 5577427
> View attachment 5577428


Oh my, what a great color!!!


----------



## andral5

earswithfeet said:


> Forgot snapping pictures while I was out with 05 Bordeaux City. I'm still not a City girl, but I adore this color and the leather is so damn silky and soft
> I would totally wet myself, if I could find a Work in this color.
> View attachment 5577426
> View attachment 5577427
> View attachment 5577428



Wooow!! All Bals are beautiful but this one is beyond words!! Enjoy her!


----------



## LostInBal

This beauty today


----------



## IntheOcean

LostInBal said:


> This beauty today
> 
> View attachment 5578049


Love the sleek look of this Bal  May I ask, the dolls in the background, the matryoshkas - is there any special meaning to them?


----------



## LostInBal

IntheOcean said:


> Love the sleek look of this Bal  May I ask, the dolls in the background, the matryoshkas - is there any special meaning to them?


Thank you dear!
The Matryoshkas were a present from my brother of his vacation in Russia some years ago


----------



## Iamminda

LostInBal said:


> This beauty today
> 
> View attachment 5578049


Love this gorgeous bag so much .   I remember our beloved CeeJay had this beauty too.


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> Love this gorgeous bag so much .   I remember our beloved CeeJay had this beauty too.


Oh yes!! I showed it to her just when I got it and she said “I have this bag, calfskin leather is great!!”


----------



## fashionmaudel

LostInBal said:


> This beauty today
> 
> View attachment 5578049


Wow!! This is beautiful!  Love it!


----------



## LostInBal

fashionmaudel said:


> Wow!! This is beautiful!  Love it!


You’re so right. It was not cheap but had to add it to my collection


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> This beauty today
> 
> View attachment 5578049


What an amazing bag!!!!  And such a fabulous pic of her!


----------



## LostInBal

This babe is on fire today, had to take it out for a walk!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> This babe is on fire today, had to take it out for a walk!
> 
> View attachment 5578830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578831


Love these pics, you are just too cool my dear!!!  And look at that gorgeous woven/lattice Brief....she is on fire!!!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love these pics, you are just too cool my dear!!!  And look at that gorgeous woven/lattice Brief....she is on fire!!!


Thank you my dearest 
I spotted lots of eyes stuck on her “eye catcher” this baby is


----------



## JenJBS

Went to get the cats some toys, and treats. Used my Bal so I wouldn't have to use a plastic bag. Of course that was me being environmentally conscious, not looking for an excuse to carry this Pretty.  The cats are happy they got to play with the new toys while I took the pic.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Went to get the cats some toys, and treats. Used my Bal so I wouldn't have to use a plastic bag. Of course that was me being environmentally conscious, not looking for an excuse to carry this Pretty.  The cats are happy they got to play with the new toys while I took the pic.
> 
> View attachment 5579151



Most beautiful “shopping bag” ever Jen  — you chose well for today’s errand.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Most beautiful “shopping bag” ever Jen  — you chose well for today’s errand.



Thank you!


----------



## earswithfeet

Sorry, didn't want to post, but I have to share, cause she's so pretty. VT Work is with me for the first time.
With flash 


Without


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Sorry, didn't want to post, but I have to share, cause she's so pretty. VT Work is with me for the first time.
> With flash
> View attachment 5580125
> 
> Without
> View attachment 5580126


Wow.. this one has great leather and still so beautifully saturated plus “amazeball” combo!!


----------



## LostInBal

Today’s work companion 
01/02 nappa rare beauty


----------



## Conni618

Whoa!  This is gorgeous!  Haven’t seen anything remotely like it before.


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> Sorry, didn't want to post, but I have to share, cause she's so pretty. VT Work is with me for the first time.
> With flash
> View attachment 5580125
> 
> Without
> View attachment 5580126


GORGEOUS color! And the gold hardware looks stunning against it. 


LostInBal said:


> Today’s work companion
> 01/02 nappa rare beauty
> 
> View attachment 5580153


Pockets!! This is the first time I'm seeing this bag, but I'm _quite _into it...


----------



## Kimbashop

LostInBal said:


> Today’s work companion
> 01/02 nappa rare beauty
> 
> View attachment 5580153


wow-- I've never seen this before. Stunning


----------



## chowlover2

earswithfeet said:


> Sorry, didn't want to post, but I have to share, cause she's so pretty. VT Work is with me for the first time.
> With flash
> View attachment 5580125
> 
> Without
> View attachment 5580126


She is a beauty!


----------



## chowlover2

LostInBal said:


> Today’s work companion
> 01/02 nappa rare beauty
> 
> View attachment 5580153


Another beauty!


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Today’s work companion
> 01/02 nappa rare beauty
> 
> View attachment 5580153


Whoa! What a find!

It’s trips me out that after all these years of trolling Bal vintages that there are still styles done on the first couple years that I’ve never seen before.

@LostInBal: What does the inside tag looks like?


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> Whoa! What a find!
> 
> It’s trips me out that after all these years of trolling Bal vintages that there are still styles done on the first couple years that I’ve never seen before.
> 
> @LostInBal: What does the inside tag looks like?


Like 02 S/S Nappa ones. It has also flat brass details and old zipper with O ring pull zipper so I would considered kinda a moto hydride.


----------



## LostInBal

Today’s choice   
02 S/S Caramel FB besace


----------



## LostInBal

05 F/W   
Every time I think about what I paid for this one I just wanna die


----------



## LostInBal

It’s fake. Please next time you need an authentication, post it at the right 


mesyn said:


> Hi! Can anyone authenticate this work bag for me please? Would really appreciate it! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5581511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581512
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581513
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581515
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581516


It’s fake. Please, next time you need authentication services just post the required photos at the correct thread.


----------



## mesyn

LostInBal said:


> It’s fake. Please next time you need an authentication, post it at the right
> 
> It’s fake. Please, next time you need authentication services just post the required photos at the correct thread.


Thank you! And sorry about that! I’m a new member here.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

LostInBal said:


> This babe is on fire today, had to take it out for a walk!
> 
> View attachment 5578830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578831


I have the City version of this!!!


----------



## BBBagHag

I am completely in love with my Hamilton city (right). Something about that shade of gold really does it for me.


----------



## Prada Prince

Anthracite Work RGGHW


----------



## wbs

Lindsay bag or hourglass bag, which one you would recommend to buy


----------



## LostInBal

This is for you CeeJay 
06 Rouge Vif Courier


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## LostInBal

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you dear   
She’s brand new and my first day wearing it since I got it four years ago


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay would approve!


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> This is for you CeeJay
> 06 Rouge Vif Courier
> 
> View attachment 5583571


Gorgeous all around, perfection 
And yay! You finally unpacked and used this beauty 
I'm glad she's not suffocating and feeling neglected anymore 
Enjoy this baby!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> This is for you CeeJay
> 06 Rouge Vif Courier
> 
> View attachment 5583571


One of my absolute favourite Bal reds!!!! And gosh.....brand new....how amazing, though I am very glad to hear that you've taken her out on her maiden voyage!


----------



## fashionmaudel

My Rouge Theatre - bought with the help of Ceejay’s red color descriptions and color comparisons pics. It is so beautiful! The pictures I take just never capture the color quite right!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Went to get the cats some toys, and treats. Used my Bal so I wouldn't have to use a plastic bag. Of course that was me being environmentally conscious, not looking for an excuse to carry this Pretty.  The cats are happy they got to play with the new toys while I took the pic.
> 
> View attachment 5579151


Gorgeous bag @JenJBS!!


----------



## Antonia

Metallic Edge Velo


----------



## Antonia

earswithfeet said:


> Sorry, didn't want to post, but I have to share, cause she's so pretty. VT Work is with me for the first time.
> With flash
> View attachment 5580125
> 
> Without
> View attachment 5580126


OMG!!  This is stunning!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous bag @JenJBS!!



Thank you, Antonia!     Love your Velo. Such a great style!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Antonia!     Love your Velo. Such a great style!


You're welcome Jen!!  Thanks!  Lately I'm getting obsessed again with Balenciaga!  I just bought another one from TRR...it's a brown P/T with GSH.  Should be here within a week.  Nice wrinkly/puffy leather...I think it's early Chevre before the Agneau leathers.  When I post I'll ask if anyone knows the year and color.  Would love a purple one like yours too!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Antonia said:


> Metallic Edge Velo
> 
> View attachment 5586311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586313


Gorgeous color, love this


----------



## Antonia

earswithfeet said:


> Gorgeous color, love this


Thank you!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> You're welcome Jen!!  Thanks!  Lately I'm getting obsessed again with Balenciaga!  I just bought another one from TRR...it's a brown P/T with GSH.  Should be here within a week.  Nice wrinkly/puffy leather...I think it's early Chevre before the Agneau leathers.  When I post I'll ask if anyone knows the year and color.  Would love a purple one like yours too!!



Bal chevre leather...   Looking forward to seeing your P/T!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Bal chevre leather...   Looking forward to seeing your P/T!


OMG I got the shipping notification...it's coming tomorrow!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> OMG I got the shipping notification...it's coming tomorrow!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Antonia said:


> You're welcome Jen!!  Thanks!  Lately I'm getting obsessed again with Balenciaga!  I just bought another one from TRR...it's a brown P/T with GSH.  Should be here within a week.  Nice wrinkly/puffy leather...I think it's early Chevre before the Agneau leathers.  When I post I'll ask if anyone knows the year and color.  Would love a purple one like yours too!!


Love your velo! As for your PT, if it has feet then it should be chèvre. They stopped making feet on the PTA after 2007, I believe.


----------



## earswithfeet

Thick and squishy Charbon day today


----------



## Antonia

Kimbashop said:


> Love your velo! As for your PT, if it has feet then it should be chèvre. They stopped making feet on the PTA after 2007, I believe.


Thank you!!  Ahhh, that sounds very familiar now!  I was more active in the Balenciaga thread when I got my first Electric Blue City back in 08 so I should have known this.  I'll let you know later today!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Metallic Edge Velo
> 
> View attachment 5586311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586313


pretty...a blue-grey?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> pretty...a blue-grey?


More blue than grey but yes.  Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> More blue than grey but yes.  Thanks!


I'm not stalking you honest.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Metallic Edge Velo
> 
> View attachment 5586311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586313


Wow!!!! And I love the silver HW with it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wow!!!! And I love the silver HW with it!


Thank you @Shelby33 !!


----------



## Antonia

earswithfeet said:


> Thick and squishy Charbon day today
> View attachment 5586974
> View attachment 5586975


Holy smokes!!


----------



## Antonia

Just arrived,  it's Chevre!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Just arrived,  it's Chevre!
> 
> View attachment 5587293



That color is divine - and chevre leater!     Congratulations on getting this beauty!


----------



## Narnanz

Not going anywhere but needed a pick me up bag.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> That color is divine - and chevre leater!     Congratulations on getting this beauty!


Thank you @JenJBS !


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous green!


----------



## Kimbashop

Antonia said:


> Just arrived,  it's Chevre!
> 
> View attachment 5587293


Is that Magano? One of my fave Bal browns. Gorgeous leather!


----------



## Antonia

Kimbashop said:


> Is that Magano? One of my fave Bal browns. Gorgeous leather!


Thank you!  Someone else said the same thing, so it must be!! It's a great brown!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  Someone else said the same thing, so it must be!! It's a great brown!!


It looks like a 2007 chèvre bag so I’m guessing it is. I have a city in this color and I adore it but I love the look of the part time in this color and the GSH.


----------



## Conni618

earswithfeet said:


> Thick and squishy Charbon day today
> View attachment 5586974
> View attachment 5586975


Had to link this once more. Drop dead gorgeous bag!


----------



## Norm.Core

Loving the eye candy Bals on this thread! ❤️


----------



## Antonia

Kimbashop said:


> It looks like a 2007 chèvre bag so I’m guessing it is. I have a city in this color and I adore it but I love the look of the part time in this color and the GSH.


Thank you!  I officially moved into it today!


----------



## azukitea

Anthracite RGGH


----------



## earswithfeet

Narnanz said:


> Not going anywhere but needed a pick me up bag.
> 
> View attachment 5587402


Love the strap, great match!


----------



## iamwebmaster

Neo Classic mini leather bag


----------



## earswithfeet

Shrugged right into my newest addition


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Shrugged right into my newest addition
> View attachment 5588285
> View attachment 5588286


She looks more Bourdeaux here..


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> She looks more Bourdeaux here..


She is. Looka here


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> She is. Looka here
> View attachment 5588387


So good score!!!


----------



## ghoulish

XS Bazar in Hong Kong print out with me today.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Pommier City bag went to my Ashtanga Yoga en Español class this morning with me.  I got it preloved for an excellent price. The handles have stretched and I can fit it over my shoulder comfortably like a part time!  Love it!!


----------



## earswithfeet

fashionmaudel said:


> Pommier City bag went to my Ashtanga Yoga en Español class this morning with me.  I got it preloved for an excellent price. The handles have stretched and I can fit it over my shoulder comfortably like a part time!  Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589151


Green and gold. Winner combo


----------



## fayden

Oldie but a goodie!


----------



## kalansma

anthra RH


----------



## Summerfriend

From yesterday, Seafoam Twiggy.


----------



## IntheOcean

Summerfriend said:


> From yesterday, Seafoam Twiggy.
> 
> View attachment 5592705


Stunning shade of green, but the thing I like even more is that it kind of matches your can interior


----------



## Conni618

Seafoam…..gorgeous color and that leather!


----------



## BBBagHag

She’s here and I’m smitten. I was worried the white would be too harsh but it’s a softer white. The absence of front pocket doesn’t bother me - I never use them anyway! Keeper. I’ll have to take some pics wearing it out


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Metallic Edge Velo
> 
> View attachment 5586311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586313


Another beautiful B bag!


----------



## chowlover2

2 more gorgeous bags.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Milky Way messenger


----------



## Conni618

Blue Jean First along for a shopping cart ride at Costco.….


----------



## RachelVerinder

09 Black City is back


----------



## Roie55

sdAS11 said:


> If you know the whole process of "Wangqun" smuggling, do you have the feeling that it is not difficult to smuggle into the United States? Are you also thinking that it is so easy to smuggle into the "free and ********ic" United States, that I also want to try?
> 
> First of all, a milk tea shop owner who had never been abroad and could not speak English managed to travel to the United States in less than two months and cost less than 20,000 dollars. How does this embarrass the immigration agents? Don't you wonder, he a person who can't speak English, how is so clearly know, the route of smuggling into the United States? Where to do, where to do, which car to take, which boat to get on, who to find, Wang Qun is not like a novice, but like a veteran coach, this is really difficult to let people understand.
> 
> And this story, and this whole story, deliberately ignores the risks of smuggling people into the United States.
> 
> If smuggling into the United States is so easy, why haven't South American refugees flooded into the United States? Why is it so hard for them to sneak into America, but so easy for the Kings? The answer is simple: Because Wang Qun is Chinese, and Chinese selected by the American media.


I hope the milk tea shop owners Balenciaga made it


----------



## Roie55

sdAS11 said:


> If you know the whole process of "Wangqun" smuggling, do you have the feeling that it is not difficult to smuggle into the United States? Are you also thinking that it is so easy to smuggle into the "free and ********ic" United States, that I also want to try?
> 
> First of all, a milk tea shop owner who had never been abroad and could not speak English managed to travel to the United States in less than two months and cost less than 20,000 dollars. How does this embarrass the immigration agents? Don't you wonder, he a person who can't speak English, how is so clearly know, the route of smuggling into the United States? Where to do, where to do, which car to take, which boat to get on, who to find, Wang Qun is not like a novice, but like a veteran coach, this is really difficult to let people understand.
> 
> And this story, and this whole story, deliberately ignores the risks of smuggling people into the United States.
> 
> If smuggling into the United States is so easy, why haven't South American refugees flooded into the United States? Why is it so hard for them to sneak into America, but so easy for the Kings? The answer is simple: Because Wang Qun is Chinese, and Chinese selected by the American media.


so many words mashed together


----------



## azukitea

2010 f/w city RGGH


----------



## Conni618

Such a perfect combination of leather and hardware!


----------



## Cherryblossomsrain

Always my favorite errand bag. Small size city can fit a lot.


----------



## oldbag

Summerfriend said:


> From yesterday, Seafoam Twiggy.
> 
> View attachment 5592705


The more I see of this color on any bag, the more gorgeous it looks. I find it cool and soothing to the eyes.


----------



## ksuromax

RachelVerinder said:


> 09 Black City is back
> 
> View attachment 5595945


great bag (i LOVE 09 leather!) and FABULOUS cuff!


----------



## RachelVerinder

ksuromax said:


> great bag (i LOVE 09 leather!) and FABULOUS cuff!


Thanks a lot!
Preloved Saint Laurent cuff


----------



## ksuromax

RachelVerinder said:


> Thanks a lot!
> Preloved Saint Laurent cuff


i LOVE chunky cuffs, i have  bone cuff from Tiffany, these piece are really making a statement


----------



## RachelVerinder

ksuromax said:


> i LOVE chunky cuffs, i have  bone cuff from Tiffany, these piece are really making a statement


Tiffany’s silver cuffs are gorgeous, and I’m sure you rock it, wearing it with a gorgeous Bal!
Sadly this one is costume jewellery and scratches easily… But I love it tough!


----------



## ksuromax

RachelVerinder said:


> Tiffany’s silver cuffs are gorgeous, and I’m sure you rock it, wearing it with a gorgeous Bal!
> Sadly this one is costume jewellery and scratches easily… But I love it tough!


oh, really? shame! but i love it on you anyway!


----------



## sundazed

ksuromax said:


> I know, i am also a big bag gal, but City works better for me, i like the option of the shoulder strap, and it helps me to lug less stuff, i tend to keep throwing in all and some more if space allows  with City i stick to what i really need without breaking my back
> But i do have 2 Works, too


Hello
stupid question maybe - is it possible to wear the work over the shoulder? or is this solely to take in the hand?


----------



## earswithfeet

sundazed said:


> Hello
> stupid question maybe - is it possible to wear the work over the shoulder? or is this solely to take in the hand?


Hi, I have 3 work Bals and I can carry them all on the shoulder, no problem. It's a tight fit with my 05 Bronze, but I can make it work. A thick coat will be a problem, though. Something to consider...
I've got fat arms, lol.
Hope that helps.


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Hello
> stupid question maybe - is it possible to wear the work over the shoulder? or is this solely to take in the hand?


I tried a Work on at a local reseller and I could get it on my shoulder. I’m quite small though.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> I tried a Work on at a local reseller and I could get it on my shoulder. I’m quite small though.


Thank you for your feedback. That gives and realistic and helpful orientation. I am 175 cm tall and relatively slim. It probably only gets tight when I'm wearing a (winter)jacket and if want to take the bag over my shoulder then (?).


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Thank you for your feedback. That gives and realistic and helpful orientation. I am 175 cm tall and relatively slim. It probably only gets tight when I'm wearing a (winter)jacket and if want to take the bag over my shoulder then (?).


I’m 5’1” and under 100 lbs. I found the Work a bit too long east-west for me personally.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> I’m 5’1” and under 100 lbs. I found the Work a bit too long east-west for me personally.


... another valuable hint! Thanks very much. I hadn't even thought about the horizontal!


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> ... another valuable hint! Thanks very much. I hadn't even thought about the horizontal!


It could just be me, I find the City too east/west as well. The Work is really just a larger version.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> It could just be me, so find the City too east/west as well. The Work is really just a larger version.



What would I do without you!! You really think of everything. My favorites - as of today - are my Day (because it clings to my anatomy) and my large Pompon (because I can wear it crossover). You know my bags by now (smile).


----------



## Narnanz

First out for a ride along boardwalk


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> First out for a ride along boardwalk
> 
> View attachment 5603449



That color!    That purple is TDF!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Narnanz said:


> First out for a ride along boardwalk
> 
> View attachment 5603449


Amazing scenery & bag!!!!


----------



## sundazed

JenJBS said:


> That color!    That purple is TDF!


TDF???


----------



## whateve

sundazed said:


> TDF???


to die for


----------



## Kimbashop

Narnanz said:


> First out for a ride along boardwalk
> 
> View attachment 5603449


Gorgeous photo!


----------



## Conni618

Beautiful bag in a beautiful place!


----------



## earswithfeet

05 Olive Shrug is waiting for me to finish work.


----------



## beauxgoris

pewter work with pewter boobie and pewter coin with stardust wallet.


----------



## fayden

DC 2003. Color is perfect for fall.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> DC 2003. Color is perfect for fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611263


That is SO pretty.


----------



## Asphodel

fayden said:


> DC 2003. Color is perfect for fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611263


Wowsers


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic edge Mini-City.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

You've seen this bag before, it's the bag I wear all fall and winter!
Papier A5 from 2015, charm is from Etsy


----------



## ghoulish

City S Graffiti keeping me company today


----------



## JenJBS

Quilted bucket bag today.


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## earswithfeet

Slouch queen in rouille and mangue baby friend


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> Slouch queen in rouille and mangue baby friend
> View attachment 5625464
> View attachment 5625465


What a beautiful combo!  Instantly made me crave an orage or a grapefruit.


----------



## Monz1987

I’m on vacation in Cayo Coco, Cuba, and unfortunately it has come to an end. I’m flying home to Toronto late tonight. I brought along my Maldives Day bag as well as my Dark Knight Weekender as my two carry-on luggage pieces.


----------



## earswithfeet

Lattice city today


----------



## samfalstaff

Vibrato sitting in the sun


----------



## chowlover2

Was it in this thread a City Lattice bag was posted where the lattice was in shades of blue and purple?


----------



## earswithfeet

@chowlover2 
You mean this one?


LostInBal said:


> Had to get this babe
> 08 Lattice/Woven multi color agneau croco Brief GSH. This style is surprisingly one of my fav and the combo is tdf imo. Now my other Lattice Brief has the perfect companion
> 
> View attachment 5439203


It's in the July/August thread.


----------



## chowlover2

earswithfeet said:


> @chowlover2
> You mean this one?
> 
> It's in the July/August thread.


Yes, thank you so much! I don't need crocodile, regular Bal leather would be fine. I have never see. anything like it.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Off to uni


----------



## samfalstaff

Vibrato again


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Not today but over the weekend. Anthracite city with giant rose gold hw


----------



## JenJBS

Bal Bucket Bag!


----------



## gere

In love with Neo Cagole ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ksuromax

BalenciagaKitte said:


> You've seen this bag before, it's the bag I wear all fall and winter!
> Papier A5 from 2015, charm is from Etsy
> View attachment 5614163


LOVE your shoes!!


----------



## ksuromax

i'm carrying my (one of) FBF Caribou for the last 2 months, or maybe longer? 
yes, i do have 2 of them 
this bag is so hard to switch out from! 
office, grocery shopping, quick trip to Bahrain, pub, or fancy restaurant - it goes well with anything and anywhere!


----------



## ghoulish

This shade really makes me smile. UV Mini Pompon


----------



## mariliz11

Classic city for today and this week


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> i'm carrying my (one of) FBF Caribou for the last 2 months, or maybe longer?
> yes, i do have 2 of them
> this bag is so hard to switch out from!
> office, grocery shopping, quick trip to Bahrain, pub, or fancy restaurant - it goes well with anything and anywhere!


OMG yes, this one is oh-so-hard to switch out from.....good idea to have 2 of them


----------



## JenJBS

mariliz11 said:


> Classic city for today and this week
> View attachment 5644951



What color is this beauty?


----------



## fayden

Gold Tag Black Pebbled First.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Gold Tag Black Pebbled First.
> View attachment 5645213


That's truly gorgeous.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Gold Tag Black Pebbled First.
> View attachment 5645213


Beautiful!!!


----------



## mariliz11

JenJBS said:


> What color is this beauty?


The photo doesn’t show the true color, but it’s the charcoal one


----------



## Angelbethanh

It’s stunning! You take amazing care of it!


----------



## fayden

Going through my bags one at a time. Plum FBF.


----------



## earswithfeet

Deleted


----------



## chowlover2

fayden said:


> Going through my bags one at a time. Plum FBF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645906


Gorgeous!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Work bag today. Outremer.


----------



## earswithfeet

My beloved PH Monk messenger today


----------



## ksuromax

earswithfeet said:


> My beloved PH Monk messenger today
> View attachment 5648068


dreamy one!


----------



## earswithfeet

ksuromax said:


> dreamy one!


Thanks! Absolutely lucked out on this one. I love the leather so much.


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty!


----------



## earswithfeet

Black suede multi zip with PH today


----------



## Narnanz

Wearing this today...needed a pick me up.


----------



## earswithfeet

Camel Purse today. Totally underrated Bal style, imo. I love it. Wish I'd find this bag in all the pretty 04 colors


----------



## Conni618

Lovely!  Looks brand new.


----------



## earswithfeet

Silky soft bordeaux Shrug today


----------



## Dmurphy1

Well this is an interesting one ! Just arrived, I'm loving it !! Brand new condition, interior has no zip pockets but 2 leather slip pockets which I've never seen on a bal before. Also has rings to attach shoulder strap which was not included.  Nice slouch but stands up straighter due to the smocked leather.


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Well this is an interesting one ! Just arrived, I'm loving it !! Brand new condition, interior has no zip pockets but 2 leather slip pockets which I've never seen on a bal before. Also has rings to attach shoulder strap which was not included.  Nice slouch but stands up straighter due to the smocked leather.
> 
> View attachment 5650642


It looks gorgeous. We’ve kind of determined they don’t have straps, as no one has ever seen one.


----------



## victoroliveira

jacket and bag!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> It looks gorgeous. We’ve kind of determined they don’t have straps, as no one has ever seen one.


I was thinking the same thing. I've never seen one for sale with a strap which is odd. Nice option to have the rings though.


----------



## muchstuff

victoroliveira said:


> jacket and bag!
> 
> View attachment 5650647


Looking good!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I've never seen one for sale with a strap which is odd. Nice option to have the rings though.


It’s odd indeed. Beautiful bag, congrats! Does it fit on your shoulder?


----------



## dolali

Dmurphy1 said:


> Well this is an interesting one ! Just arrived, I'm loving it !! Brand new condition, interior has no zip pockets but 2 leather slip pockets which I've never seen on a bal before. Also has rings to attach shoulder strap which was not included.  Nice slouch but stands up straighter due to the smocked leather.
> 
> View attachment 5650642



Gorgeous!!! (and on my wish list now!)


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> It’s odd indeed. Beautiful bag, congrats! Does it fit on your shoulder?


No it doesn't


----------



## IntheOcean

Dmurphy1 said:


> Well this is an interesting one ! Just arrived, I'm loving it !! Brand new condition, interior has no zip pockets but 2 leather slip pockets which I've never seen on a bal before. Also has rings to attach shoulder strap which was not included.  Nice slouch but stands up straighter due to the smocked leather.
> 
> View attachment 5650642


Pretty bag, congrats!


victoroliveira said:


> jacket and bag!
> 
> View attachment 5650647


Looks great on you! What model is this, a Toolkit?


----------



## victoroliveira

IntheOcean said:


> Pretty bag, congrats!
> 
> Looks great on you! What model is this, a Toolkit?


Hi! Men's le cagole xs!


----------



## IntheOcean

victoroliveira said:


> Hi! Men's le cagole xs!


Thanks, I didn't even know this bag existed, and I definitely prefer it to the women's version.


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Well this is an interesting one ! Just arrived, I'm loving it !! Brand new condition, interior has no zip pockets but 2 leather slip pockets which I've never seen on a bal before. Also has rings to attach shoulder strap which was not included.  Nice slouch but stands up straighter due to the smocked leather.
> 
> View attachment 5650642



So gorgeous D .  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> No it doesn't


Sigh, I thought not.


----------



## chowlover2

Dmurphy1 said:


> Well this is an interesting one ! Just arrived, I'm loving it !! Brand new condition, interior has no zip pockets but 2 leather slip pockets which I've never seen on a bal before. Also has rings to attach shoulder strap which was not included.  Nice slouch but stands up straighter due to the smocked leather.
> 
> View attachment 5650642


Gorgeous!


----------



## LostInBal

This cutie today


----------



## fayden

Trying to capture the smooshy leather. Bals just look better and better with age.


----------



## Conni618

fayden said:


> View attachment 5653641
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to capture the smooshy leather. Bals just look better and better with age.


Reeealy pretty!   Smooshy and chewy!  Is this S/S 04?


----------



## earswithfeet

Silky, slouchy, eggplant WE today. I am so very much in love with this one


----------



## fayden

Conni618 said:


> Reeealy pretty!   Smooshy and chewy!  Is this S/S 04?



Yup!! You know your oldies


----------



## Conni618

earswithfeet said:


> Silky, slouchy, eggplant WE today. I am so very much in love with this one
> View attachment 5653801


Unbelievably gorgeous!  I don’t think I’ve ever seen eggplant in a WE before.  Very rare and very special.


----------



## muchstuff

I've been wearing my pearly bronze for the last few days, she's smooshing nicely.


----------



## Conni618

Love this color combination.  Didn’t realize it existed till very recently.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Love this color combination.  Didn’t realize it existed till very recently.


I’m still keeping an eye out for a First!


----------



## fayden

Here's Miss Emerald 2003!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Here's Miss Emerald 2003!
> 
> View attachment 5654263


Wow, she’s a beauty!


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> Unbelievably gorgeous!  I don’t think I’ve ever seen eggplant in a WE before.  Very rare and very special.


Thank you so much! The pictures from the listing don't do this beauty any justice. My eternal thanks goes to the wonderful @muchstuff  
This is one I will never part with


----------



## earswithfeet

Sac clous in petrol/teal arrived yesterday and keeps me company today.


----------



## chowlover2

earswithfeet said:


> Sac clous in petrol/teal arrived yesterday and keeps me company today.
> View attachment 5654450


What a fabulous bag-that color is to die for!


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> Sac clous in petrol/teal arrived yesterday and keeps me company today.
> View attachment 5654450


What a beauty!! Congrats. May we take a peek of the interior? I think I've just found another Bal to go on my Someday Wishlist...


----------



## earswithfeet

IntheOcean said:


> What a beauty!! Congrats. May we take a peek of the interior? I think I've just found another Bal to go on my Someday Wishlist...


Thank you! It's a pretty cool bag.
Not much going on inside. Black fabric, a wide but not very deep zip pocket. And the two front pockets of course. 




My Samsung Galaxy Note 10+ fits in the front pocket, no problem.


----------



## earswithfeet

chowlover2 said:


> What a fabulous bag-that color is to die for!


Thanks! Color is gorgeous. I'm glad I didn't go for the black one with all the rivets on the front pockets. The weight would probably kill me...


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> Thank you! It's a pretty cool bag.
> Not much going on inside. Black fabric, a wide but not very deep zip pocket. And the two front pockets of course.
> View attachment 5654463
> View attachment 5654464
> View attachment 5654465
> 
> My Samsung Galaxy Note 10+ fits in the front pocket, no problem.


Exterior pockets are great, I wish more degisner bags had them. Thanks! I didn't even know this bag existed


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Thank you so much! The pictures from the listing don't do this beauty any justice. My eternal thanks goes to the wonderful @muchstuff
> This is one I will never part with


----------



## muchstuff

Love the look of this bag but have decided she's too east/west for me. Should have known, I sold my last Twiggy for the same reason. Cool-looking bag though. I never learn.


----------



## Norm.Core

muchstuff said:


> Love the look of this bag but have decided she's too east/west for me. Should have known, I sold my last Twiggy for the same reason. Cool-looking bag though. I never learn.
> 
> View attachment 5655127


This is one of my Bal HGs... ❤️


----------



## fayden

2003 Rouge City - this is definitely one of the bags I would save if my house was on fire!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> 2003 Rouge City - this is definitely one of the bags I would save if my house was on fire!
> 
> View attachment 5656077


----------



## Conni618

fayden said:


> 2003 Rouge City - this is definitely one of the bags I would save if my house was on fire!
> 
> View attachment 5656077


Love, love, love this... Also love how wonderful the condition is after so many years. Amazing.


----------



## earswithfeet

fayden said:


> 2003 Rouge City - this is definitely one of the bags I would save if my house was on fire!
> 
> View attachment 5656077


Wish I could find one...
So beautiful that red


----------



## jessilou

Carrying my XS Neo Classic today.


----------



## sellmysoulforhandbags

I love Balenciaga. I have their city, work and mini. I really wish they stay with their classic style. The new style just not great in my opinion.


----------



## IntheOcean

jessilou said:


> Carrying my XS Neo Classic today.
> 
> View attachment 5656313


Beautiful bag! (And I really like your haircut, by the way )


----------



## Angelbethanh

earswithfeet said:


> Hangin' in there with 07 marigold brief
> View attachment 5573134


Sorry, I know this post was awhile ago. Do you like this model? I’m debating between a city and a brief


----------



## earswithfeet

Angelbethanh said:


> Sorry, I know this post was awhile ago. Do you like this model? I’m debating between a city and a brief


I sold the bag a while ago...
The GH made it just too heavy for me and the opening was kinda awkward. I do like the shape, though and the leather and color was 
You have to keep in mind that the Brief is hand/arm/shoulder carry only. No additional strap. Shoulder carry can be a tight fit. But there's more space than the City. Not really comparable style wise, I think.


----------



## Angelbethanh

earswithfeet said:


> I sold the bag a while ago...
> The GH made it just too heavy for me and the opening was kinda awkward. I do like the shape, though and the leather and color was
> You have to keep in mind that the Brief is hand/arm/shoulder carry only. No additional strap. Shoulder carry can be a tight fit. But there's more space than the City. Not really comparable style wise, I think.


Ok good to know, thanks! Yeah indeed I need a strap for cycling (in Amsterdam) but I suppose I could throw a temporary one on the handles for a commute. Is the hardware notceably heavier? I currently only have smaller hardware styles.  It’s so beautiful though…


----------



## muchstuff

Pile of smoosh, 05 Day bag.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Pile of smoosh, 05 Day bag.
> 
> View attachment 5659483



This is gorgeous


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> This is gorgeous


Thanks, I'm re-appreciating my Day bags.


----------



## HAZE MAT

One of us (Patrick) rocking a Balenciaga (black croc) hourglass bag for the whole Thanksgiving weekend with our family of course.


----------



## Conni618

muchstuff said:


> Pile of smoosh, 05 Day bag.
> 
> View attachment 5659483


Thanks for the reminder!  I keep forgetting how beautiful those glorious, pillowy bags are!


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Thanks for the reminder!  I keep forgetting how beautiful those glorious, pillowy bags are!


I’m renewing my relationship with Day bags, it’s been awhile.


----------



## Iamminda

Love bleu Lavande .  Hard to capture this chameleon color which often looks blue in pictures but here, it looks more purple next to some blue containers.


----------



## Conni618

Iamminda said:


> Love bleu Lavande .  Hard to capture this chameleon color which often looks blue in pictures but here, it looks more purple next to some blue containers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661215


Just stunning!  Gorgeous color, and that charm!  Perfect!


----------



## piosavsfan

Iamminda said:


> Love bleu Lavande .  Hard to capture this chameleon color which often looks blue in pictures but here, it looks more purple next to some blue containers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661215


My favorite Bal color! I think I need to move into one of my BL bags soon, too.


----------



## Iamminda

Conni618 said:


> Just stunning!  Gorgeous color, and that charm!  Perfect!



Thank you C .  I got super lucky with this near pristine one as my first Bbag.



piosavsfan said:


> My favorite Bal color! I think I need to move into one of my BL bags soon, too.



Thanks P .  I am envious you have this color in several styles.


----------



## vesna

CeeJay (I call it that) red bowler and new to me graffiti clutch which is holding my lectures and goes to classes with me. I LOVED it from the moment I unpacked it in the morning straight from postal truck and carried it the same day. One day I carry it in my CeeJay and the other in my YSL downtown with purple Docs and purple scarf.


----------



## LostInBal

Repeating today with my love (I am sorry)


----------



## chowlover2

Love it!


----------



## IntheOcean

vesna said:


> CeeJay (I call it that) red bowler and new to me graffiti clutch which is holding my lectures and goes to classes with me. I LOVED it from the moment I unpacked it in the morning straight from postal truck and carried it the same day. One day I carry it in my CeeJay and the other in my YSL downtown with purple Docs and purple scarf.
> View attachment 5661261
> View attachment 5661262
> View attachment 5661263
> View attachment 5661264


I know we're on the Balenciaga forum, but that Downtown is sooo pretty!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

muchstuff said:


> Pile of smoosh, 05 Day bag.
> 
> View attachment 5659483


is this plomb?


----------



## muchstuff

LOREBUNDE said:


> is this plomb?


No, just black.


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic Edge Mini-City


----------



## earswithfeet

Silky, smooshy Eggplant WE    


I love this bag so much!!!!


----------



## fayden

Lilac 2003.


----------



## JenJBS

earswithfeet said:


> Silky, smooshy Eggplant WE
> View attachment 5662667
> 
> I love this bag so much!!!!


That color is tdf!


----------



## earswithfeet

JenJBS said:


> That color is tdf!


And it's even more gorgeous irl I always get giddy when I pull the bag out of the dustbag.


----------



## pursemylipsx

My vibrato city in ombre/marron! Gives me such joy to wear it!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Love bleu Lavande .  Hard to capture this chameleon color which often looks blue in pictures but here, it looks more purple next to some blue containers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661215


Such a beauty. I enjoy it everything you pull her out!


----------



## Kimbashop

earswithfeet said:


> Silky, smooshy Eggplant WE
> View attachment 5662667
> 
> I love this bag so much!!!!


I think I just fainted. What a great size to show off one Bal’a most beautiful purples ever.


----------



## Norm.Core

fayden said:


> Lilac 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662904


Hello Gorgeous! ❤️

I remember when THIS was the ultimate grab. The legendary bidding wars of the Achtung thread! The Bal OGs would know what I’m talking about.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Such a beauty. I enjoy it everything you pull her out!



Thanks K .  I should use her more often


----------



## Deco

vesna said:


> CeeJay (I call it that) red bowler and new to me graffiti clutch which is holding my lectures and goes to classes with me. I LOVED it from the moment I unpacked it in the morning straight from postal truck and carried it the same day. One day I carry it in my CeeJay and the other in my YSL downtown with purple Docs and purple scarf.
> View attachment 5661261
> View attachment 5661262
> View attachment 5661263
> View attachment 5661264


that YSL is to die for.  I'd never seen that.


----------



## Deco

pursemylipsx said:


> My vibrato city in ombre/marron! Gives me such joy to wear it!
> 
> View attachment 5663144


My god


----------



## vesna

Deco said:


> that YSL is to die for.  I'd never seen that.


thanks a lot, it is a Downtown from Stefano Pilati times.


----------



## Punkkitten

I 


muchstuff said:


> Pile of smoosh, 05 Day bag.
> 
> View attachment 5659483


have a red one (not sure exactly WHICH color red) headed to me very soon.  so excited for my own puddle of smoosh


----------



## muchstuff

Punkkitten said:


> I
> 
> have a red one (not sure exactly WHICH color red) headed to me very soon.  so excited for my own puddle of smoosh


Looking forward to seeing her, maybe we can figure out the colour!


----------



## fayden

Seafoam City 2004. This one is a stunner.


----------



## whateve

fayden said:


> Seafood City 2004. This one is a stunner.
> 
> View attachment 5665152


lol, seafood! I assume autocorrect got you! It's gorgeous!


----------



## fayden

whateve said:


> lol, seafood! I assume autocorrect got you! It's gorgeous!


That autocorrect is really annoying... I corrected it and it still changed it!


----------



## pale_septembre

fayden said:


> Seafoam City 2004. This one is a stunner.
> 
> View attachment 5665152


Omg a holy grail. Gorgeous


----------



## JenJBS

fayden said:


> Seafoam City 2004. This one is a stunner.
> 
> View attachment 5665152



Such a fabulous color!


----------



## earswithfeet

fayden said:


> Seafoam City 2004. This one is a stunner.
> 
> View attachment 5665152


Whoo boy, looks brand new, too. And that charm is delectable as well. Yum   . Stunner, definitely.


----------



## chowlover2

fayden said:


> Seafoam City 2004. This one is a stunner.
> 
> View attachment 5665152


What a stunner!


----------



## earswithfeet

Lattice city today. Needed something colorful in this drab weather.


----------



## lorihmatthews

earswithfeet said:


> Lattice city today. Needed something colorful in this drab weather.
> View attachment 5665299


This has been on my wish list for years. It reminds me of the woven potholders I made when I was a kid.


----------



## Norm.Core

My Bal for the week - 05 Black Weekender ❤️


----------



## chloehandbags

Can I ask who made the charm?


----------



## earswithfeet

If I may. Black Bal boobie/pod/planet.


chloehandbags said:


> Can I ask who made the charm?


----------



## chloehandbags

earswithfeet said:


> If I may. Black Bal boobie/pod/planet.



Thanks so much but I forgot to quote the owner of the charm I was referring to. 

I was referring to the icecream charm on the Seafoam.


----------



## Norm.Core

It’s an oldie... Bal Planet


----------



## chloehandbags

fayden said:


> Seafoam City 2004. This one is a stunner.
> 
> View attachment 5665152



Can I ask who made the charm?


----------



## chloehandbags

Norm.Core said:


> It’s an oldie... Bal Planet


It's a shame they don't still make them.


----------



## Norm.Core

chloehandbags said:


> It's a shame they don't still make them.


Yes, they were short-lived. Maybe produced only for a couple of seasons. I’d love to own another but they’re getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## chloehandbags

Found the charm by the way - it's by Coach.


----------



## fayden

chloehandbags said:


> Can I ask who made the charm?


That's a Coach charm.


----------



## muchstuff

Tough bag to move out of...


----------



## fayden

Lilac 2004 City.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Norm.Core said:


> My Bal for the week - 05 Black Weekender ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5665993


OMG beautiful!!!!  And the Planet works so perfectly too!


----------



## earswithfeet

Cassis Day.


----------



## earswithfeet

fayden said:


> Lilac 2004 City.
> 
> View attachment 5667629
> View attachment 5667630


Sigh, I'm   again.


----------



## fayden

earswithfeet said:


> Sigh, I'm   again.


 I do love my oldies.


----------



## earswithfeet

fayden said:


> I do love my oldies.


I love your oldies, too


----------



## Punkkitten

Second outing with my cassis day.
Market and Costco.
(I took her out for a mini spin when i got my flu shot last evening - she also doubled as a shopping bag for the odds and ends I picked up at the pharmacy)
SO LIGHTWEIGHT! And another plus is not once did she roll off my shoulder and I have that issue with so many bags.  I may need MOAR


----------



## rosewang924

Punkkitten said:


> Second outing with my cassis day.
> Market and Costco.
> (I took her out for a mini spin when i got my flu shot last evening - she also doubled as a shopping bag for the odds and ends I picked up at the pharmacy)
> SO LIGHTWEIGHT! And another plus is not once did she roll off my shoulder and I have that issue with so many bags.  I may need MOAR
> View attachment 5668017



Love your day bag, do you think it will be too big for someone around 5'2"?


----------



## Punkkitten

rosewang924 said:


> Love your day bag, do you think it will be too big for someone around 5'2"?


It is a larger style than what I would typically wear, however I like smaller bags.  I'm 5'7 and I don't find it to overwhelm me.  I would contribute that to it being more of a north south style vs an east west. I don't feel it would overwhelm your frame (i think some other 5'2 gals enjoy them) yet it would read as a larger style bag on you - I would imagine it like a slim tote.  I hope that helps..  I will say it is by far the lightest weight balenciaga I own so it's comfortable for sure!


----------



## whateve

rosewang924 said:


> Love your day bag, do you think it will be too big for someone around 5'2"?


I am 5'4" and love my day bags. They are flat so they kind of hug your body, which helps. There is also a club bag, which is similar but shorter, which may look good on you, but they didn't make many or in many colors.

@muchstuff is shorter than you and she rocks day bags.


----------



## rosewang924

Punkkitten said:


> It is a larger style than what I would typically wear, however I like smaller bags.  I'm 5'7 and I don't find it to overwhelm me.  I would contribute that to it being more of a north south style vs an east west. I don't feel it would overwhelm your frame (i think some other 5'2 gals enjoy them) yet it would read as a larger style bag on you - I would imagine it like a slim tote.  I hope that helps..  I will say it is by far the lightest weight balenciaga I own so it's comfortable for sure!



Thank you, I am going to try and find one, maybe in a darker color so it won't look too big.


----------



## rosewang924

whateve said:


> I am 5'4" and love my day bags. They are flat so they kind of hug your body, which helps. There is also a club bag, which is similar but shorter, which may look good on you, but they didn't make many or in many colors.
> 
> @muchstuff is shorter than you and she rocks day bags.



Thank you, I am going to try and find one.


----------



## Punkkitten

whateve said:


> I am 5'4" and love my day bags. They are flat so they kind of hug your body, which helps. There is also a club bag, which is similar but shorter, which may look good on you, but they didn't make many or in many colors.
> 
> @muchstuff is shorter than you and she rocks day bags.


I thought I remembered Muchstuff saying she was about 5'2.  And the day does gracefully puddle in next to the body


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I am 5'4" and love my day bags. They are flat so they kind of hug your body, which helps. There is also a club bag, which is similar but shorter, which may look good on you, but they didn't make many or in many colors.
> 
> @muchstuff is shorter than you and she rocks day bags.


@muchstuff  rocks any of her bags!!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I am 5'4" and love my day bags. They are flat so they kind of hug your body, which helps. There is also a club bag, which is similar but shorter, which may look good on you, but they didn't make many or in many colors.
> 
> @muchstuff is shorter than you and she rocks day bags


I don’t find them too big at all!


----------



## pale_septembre

Iamminda said:


> Love bleu Lavande .  Hard to capture this chameleon color which often looks blue in pictures but here, it looks more purple next to some blue containers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661215



Love the Ladurée charm ❤️


----------



## TCmummy

Raisin city ❤️


----------



## fayden

Eggplant 2004 City. Couldn't get a good color representation of this bag. Cloudy and indoor lighting was a mess!


----------



## Norm.Core

fayden said:


> Eggplant 2004 City. Couldn't get a good color representation of this bag. Cloudy and indoor lighting was a mess!
> 
> View attachment 5669389
> View attachment 5669390


@fayden Just love it when you share pics of your beauties. It must be a good “problem” working out which one to carry for the day. ❤️


----------



## fayden

Norm.Core said:


> @fayden Just love it when you share pics of your beauties. It must be a good “problem” working out which one to carry for the day. ❤️


I am actually trying to use a different bag everyday. Trying to see which ones I can potentially weed out of my collection.


----------



## Norm.Core

fayden said:


> I am actually trying to use a different bag everyday. Trying to see which ones I can potentially weed out of my collection.


Weed out?!  I think 2023 is gonna be a busy year of hunting OG Bals then.


----------



## whateve

fayden said:


> I am actually trying to use a different bag everyday. Trying to see which ones I can potentially weed out of my collection.


Have you ever laid them out like a rainbow?


----------



## fayden

Norm.Core said:


> Weed out?!  I think 2023 is gonna be a busy year of hunting OG Bals then.


It'll be interesting to see what happens!


----------



## Norm.Core

fayden said:


> It'll be interesting to see what happens!


I like interesting.


----------



## fayden

whateve said:


> Have you ever laid them out like a rainbow?


Not in a rainbow, but I did lay them out on the bed for a family photo. 






						Your Bbag Family ***PICTURES ONLY***
					

My small family: 07 vert foncé courier 2012 noir city 2013 bleu minéral mini city (I think) 2010 Castagna courier (I think) 2008 black cherry Day




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Post #633


----------



## whateve

fayden said:


> Not in a rainbow, but I did lay them out on the bed for a family photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Bbag Family ***PICTURES ONLY***
> 
> 
> My small family: 07 vert foncé courier 2012 noir city 2013 bleu minéral mini city (I think) 2010 Castagna courier (I think) 2008 black cherry Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post #633


Wow, that's lovely! What is the turquoise one next to the eggplant?


----------



## fayden

whateve said:


> Wow, that's lovely! What is the turquoise one next to the eggplant?


That one is a 2007 limited edition Neiman Marcus. Not sure of the official name but it's kind of a teal color.


----------



## whateve

fayden said:


> That one is a 2007 limited edition Neiman Marcus. Not sure of the official name but it's kind of a teal color.


Thanks! I don't think I've ever seen it before.


----------



## earswithfeet

fayden said:


> I am actually trying to use a different bag everyday. Trying to see which ones I can potentially weed out of my collection.


Aw now, before you go through the trouble of snapping a million pictures and thinking of clever item descriptions, just PM me and I'm sure we'll agree on the rest


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> View attachment 5670052



Love this pretty bag .  You have the cutest holiday decorations.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love this pretty bag .  You have the cutest holiday decorations.



Thank you!


----------



## fayden

Rose 2004 first. I feel like we don't see this color too often anymore. I like to swap the strap with my black 03 first. slightly longer and it goes with the Coach Rexy charm.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Rose 2004 first. I feel like we don't see this color too often anymore. I like to swap the strap with my black 03 first. slightly longer and it goes with the Coach Rexy charm.
> 
> View attachment 5670688


 You have so many pretty oldies!


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> You have so many pretty oldies!


I have a few more to go through... not many left.


----------



## chowlover2

fayden said:


> Rose 2004 first. I feel like we don't see this color too often anymore. I like to swap the strap with my black 03 first. slightly longer and it goes with the Coach Rexy charm.
> 
> View attachment 5670688


You have all the goodies! That is a beautiful pink.


----------



## earswithfeet

Smooshy Sapin at Work today.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Smooshy Sapin at Work today.
> View attachment 5670793
> View attachment 5670794


My favourite Bal green.


----------



## earswithfeet

Bordeaux City today 
Love me some silky smooth Chèvre.


----------



## Iamminda

I took some pictures yesterday for a Starbucks thread  so just want to add my favorite Bbag here.  Happy Friday


----------



## samfalstaff

Sienna Work today


----------



## fayden

For some reason Dolma 2005 green has always been so hard to capture. Here she is on a rainy day.


----------



## Conni618

Love your Dolma City. I believe you’ve captured the unique green really well. It may be best to photograph it on a rainy day.


----------



## octoberrrush

Magenta Day out and about for some Christmas shopping


----------



## fayden

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5675730
> 
> Magenta Day out and about for some Christmas shopping



LOVE the leather, just beautiful and that color!


----------



## fayden

Indigo City 2005.


----------



## reovi

earswithfeet said:


> Wish I could find one...
> So beautiful that red


So ticked I sold mine.  Continually kicking myself over sold early Bals.  Beautiful bag, @fayden !


----------



## chowlover2

Talking my metallic edge Blue Roi out for lunch today


----------



## Iamminda

chowlover2 said:


> Talking my metallic edge Blue Roi out for lunch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676026



I love this gorgeous blue


----------



## octoberrrush

fayden said:


> LOVE the leather, just beautiful and that color!


Thank you lovely @fayden ! 
It doesn’t get much use because I’m afraid of the colour fading off this 17 year old HG but when I do bring it out I fall in love all over again! Nothing beats the colours Balenciaga used to do


----------



## earswithfeet

Not today, but one of these pretties will keep me company tomorrow. Can't decide between Sapin and Eggplant, yet. Both might be a bit over the top 




I wish all TPF'ers Merry Christmas and a peaceful time with your loved ones 

_*Thank you for this wonderful place to share our love and obsession and to the people making this forum what it is.*_


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> Not today, but one of these pretties will keep me company tomorrow. Can't decide between Sapin and Eggplant, yet. Both might be a bit over the top
> View attachment 5676798
> View attachment 5676799
> 
> 
> I wish all TPF'ers Merry Christmas and a peaceful time with your loved ones
> 
> _*Thank you for this wonderful place to share our love and obsession and to the people making this forum what it is.*_


O vote Sapin! But they're both beautiful. Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## sdkitty

earswithfeet said:


> Not today, but one of these pretties will keep me company tomorrow. Can't decide between Sapin and Eggplant, yet. Both might be a bit over the top
> View attachment 5676798
> View attachment 5676799
> 
> 
> I wish all TPF'ers Merry Christmas and a peaceful time with your loved ones
> 
> _*Thank you for this wonderful place to share our love and obsession and to the people making this forum what it is.*_


maybe the green bag for Christmas.  Merry Christmas to you


----------



## pukasonqo

Xmas lunch w the family w magenta city 2005, has some corner wear but holding well me thinks
No filters, natural light (overcast)


----------



## Deedyna

2005 Magenta Box bag. Love it!


----------



## JenJBS

Deedyna said:


> 2005 Magenta Box bag. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5676953



That color is TDF!


----------



## Norm.Core

Deedyna said:


> 2005 Magenta Box bag. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5676953


Whatta sweet old-school Bal. Love the shape of this! Always wanted one. ❤️


----------



## CoCoBro

I have only one, but it's my PRECIOUSSS! A small, green croc-embossed Hourglass. Last night, my fam went out for happy hour. The server pointed at my bag and said, "You know there are bag hooks under the table." And I started to put my little green baby underneath but then thought, naaah. I like looking at it. Right there on top where I can admire its sleek curves. Is that weird?


----------



## chowlover2

CoCoBro said:


> I have only one, but it's my PRECIOUSSS! A small, green croc-embossed Hourglass. Last night, my fam went out for happy hour. The server pointed at my bag and said, "You know there are bag hooks under the table." And I started to put my little green baby underneath but then thought, naaah. I like looking at it. Right there on top where I can admire its sleek curves. Is that weird?


Not at all!


----------

